# Those TTC for awhile.



## moter98

I'm on CD 2 of cycle #8. TTC #2. Anyone else been ttc for awhile but not yet classified as long term ttc? It seems like I've watched a lot of ladies on here get their BFP's within 3 months or less. I am very happy for them, but I keep losing my TTC buddies!


----------



## tryingforno2

Hi, I'm currently ttc #2 and have been for just over 12months, Its great seeing people on here get there bfp, but I am starting to get really upset how easy everyone else seems to be getting pregnant. I feel like this is a time I should be enjoying but I'm just so confused about how I'm Feelin all of the time, I never had a ttc hubby on here so maybe you would like to be :). 

Good luck and babydust!!


----------



## tryingforno2

Hi, I'm currently ttc #2 and have been for just over 12months, Its great seeing people on here get there bfp, but I am starting to get really upset how easy everyone else seems to be getting pregnant. I feel like this is a time I should be enjoying but I'm just so confused about how I'm Feelin all of the time, I never had a ttc hubby on here so maybe you would like to be :). 

Good luck and babydust!!


----------



## moter98

Yes, for sure! How old is your first? Mine is 20 months old and I just know would love a brother or sister to play with. He seems lonely at times playing all by himself. I did get pregnant my 2nd cycle this time around but had a chemical. Nothing since then. I am starting my 8th month of ttc. Trying the relax approach this month. Will still be charting and using opk's till they are all gone. Then I'm done with opk's for a bit. They haven't helped me get a bfp anyway!


----------



## tryingforno2

My LO is 2nhalf, I know she would love a brother or sister too, she has 2 cousins a year and 2years younger then her and she. Loves them,she is so loving towards them which I when I realised that I didnt need to wati until she was older, I thought i would fall pregnant pretty quick to be honest as I'm only 21 and it only took 6months with my first but I get nothing :( 

I'm trying to stay relaxed and take it easy now, not stress too much about it but everytime I think I'm pregnant I get the dreaded BFN :(


----------



## moter98

I had ds pretty easily. Took only 3 months one month of really ttc. I just assumed dh and I would have an easy time of it this time too. But, I am 32 now and I know my fertility has gone down a bit. Hope you get your bfp soon.


----------



## katherinegrey

I'm ttc my first and I'm on month seven, I know what you mean, I think the six to 12 months ttc stage is hard as it's not long term ttc but it's an awkward in between area, good luck ttc!


----------



## Cazmania

I am also TTC to #2! Going onto cycle 7 (if AF doesnt show).

Currently 15DPO and waiting to see what happens. Did a HPT earlier this week and it was neg.

Been extremely difficult as my son was unplanned, so I assumed things would happen alot quicker.


----------



## hercules

I'm ttc #1 on month 7. Feeling also like I'm in that awkward in between stage. Not quite long enough to go to the doctor (again, we've already been there) but long enough that it's getting discouraging. My hubby went to doctor and they found some abnormality in his sperm sample, but the more in depth test costs $700 and we aren't prepared for that yet, so we're continuing to try the natural way...very frustrated...tired of seeing everybody else get pregnant just by sitting next to each other...ugh


----------



## LoveMrsP

Hey there im ttc #1 on nearly on month 9! i can feel what you are all saying you feel like everywhere u look someone is preggers! Please stay positive it will happen for us!
lots and lots of baby dust!!!!!


----------



## soozandlily

I am only in my first month this time around but it took me 9 months with my DD and both me and my partner were only 18 at the time. We are both 23 now and hoping it's a shorter ride this time around, but I'm prepared for what may be :\.... I hope you all get BFP's soon! And I agree it is difficult being at this stage, I never went to the Dr's but I assume 12 month's is the time to seek help?


----------



## Pinky32

Im in cycle 5 - is that too new to join this thread???? It might only be 5 but it feels like 50!

Im trying for #1 - came off bcp in july/aug and am having some really weird cycles


----------



## LoveMrsP

Im having weird cycles to pinky32 when i came off bcp in april/11 my cycles were the beautiful 27-28 then in August they went crazy from 25 to 31 and last month was 24 so ive starting using opks to help me out.
soozandlily my doc said he wont help me until the one year ive had blood tests to check ovulation which of course was a 28 day cycle an i ovulated and then he offered my hubby a sperm test which now my hubby doesnt want to do! but im still staying positive!!! :)


----------



## Pinky32

My aug and sept cycles were fine but then i had a weird 16 day cycle and then a 53!!

i think the 53only ended because i started taking angus castus - god knows what this cycle will be

i know use 5 calendars to give me a rough idea when ov is due and they all say different dates - so i use OPK's too but ive never had a proper full positive on them

Ive had loads of blood tests done as my doc told me that last month i had a possible mc so im having an ultrasound scan this sat to check its all ok


----------



## Helena_

I am technically long term (2 years since we stopped using.protection) but I never seem to get comfortable....no idea why. I also find it hard to be in here as many women seem to be here for only a few cycles. What I hate most is when someone gets upset over being on cycle two and.saying  I didn't think it would be this hard
I'm so jealous of them for being able to think 2 months is hard.. 

I'm ttc number 1


----------



## LoveMrsP

omg 16-53 u poor thing! good luck with ur scan on sat i hope it goes well, i can understand why ur 5 months feels like 50!! i only used opks last month properly and got my first smiley and im doing it again this month from cd7 until i get a :) from when do u start using them?


----------



## Pinky32

i think the problem is, most of us grew up thinking that getting pregnant would be easy, we keep hearing from friends how they got pregnant on the pill or how they forgot to take one or two and got pregnant and then we find out that for a large majority of pple its not that easy

i find it hard as i have talked to pple on here and then the next month they have moved on as they have got pregnant and im still here

i know i cant moan as there are others who have been trying far far longer than me, but as time goes by it does make me have more understanding of what their going through - my heart goes out to everyone

Helena - please dont hate me if i moan


----------



## LoveMrsP

wow helena 2 years is a long time! thank u for talking to us! i only got upset when my friend got pregnant first cycle & asked me why im not preggers yet but my hubby always tells me never to complain as there is people out there that have trying for much longer! lots of baby dust to you helena xoxo


----------



## moter98

oh wow, i missed so much while i was away! had to run to the store, then DS doesn't want to go to bed. He's sitting here beside me being so good right now so I don't put him to bed, lol. yes, everyone is welcome, come one come all. hoping we all can get our BFP very soon and end our long ttc and ttcal wait. and yes, it does seem like there are a lot of ladies that get their bfp right away. i'm happy for them, but impatient for myself. feeling that old clock just a ticking away here. i wanted 3 kids by the time i'm 35, but i don't see that happening. i've come to realize this is not something that is going to be up to me. i have also finally excepted that. for the first time since trying to conceive, i have become more relaxed about it. 
pinky, i hope everything is ok with you. let us know how the dr visit goes. praying for you.


----------



## Pinky32

LoveMrsP said:


> wow helena 2 years is a long time! thank u for talking to us! i only got upset when my friend got pregnant first cycle & asked me why im not preggers yet but my hubby always tells me never to complain as there is people out there that have trying for much longer! lots of baby dust to you helena xoxo

wow that was a bit incenitive of your friend

awwwww bless your hubby


----------



## Tryingmybest

hey I'm new,

TTC number 3 month 9 almost.


----------



## moter98

helena, 2 years is a long time. lots and lots of :dust: your way.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> oh wow, i missed so much while i was away! had to run to the store, then DS doesn't want to go to bed. He's sitting here beside me being so good right now so I don't put him to bed, lol. yes, everyone is welcome, come one come all. hoping we all can get our BFP very soon and end our long ttc and ttcal wait. and yes, it does seem like there are a lot of ladies that get their bfp right away. i'm happy for them, but impatient for myself. feeling that old clock just a ticking away here. i wanted 3 kids by the time i'm 35, but i don't see that happening. i've come to realize this is not something that is going to be up to me. i have also finally excepted that. for the first time since trying to conceive, i have become more relaxed about it.
> pinky, i hope everything is ok with you. let us know how the dr visit goes. praying for you.

thank you hunnie

i just wish i had known 20 years ago that i would have this problem now - i would never have started taking bcp

but i did, so now i have to concentrate on getting the bugger out of me and back to "normal" lol


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> hey I'm new,
> 
> TTC number 3 month 9 almost.

hey there Trying

I seem to be following everyone tonight, ive just replied elsewhere to Trying and in another thread to Moter lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> oh wow, i missed so much while i was away! had to run to the store, then DS doesn't want to go to bed. He's sitting here beside me being so good right now so I don't put him to bed, lol. yes, everyone is welcome, come one come all. hoping we all can get our BFP very soon and end our long ttc and ttcal wait. and yes, it does seem like there are a lot of ladies that get their bfp right away. i'm happy for them, but impatient for myself. feeling that old clock just a ticking away here. i wanted 3 kids by the time i'm 35, but i don't see that happening. i've come to realize this is not something that is going to be up to me. i have also finally excepted that. for the first time since trying to conceive, i have become more relaxed about it.
> pinky, i hope everything is ok with you. let us know how the dr visit goes. praying for you.
> 
> thank you hunnie
> 
> i just wish i had known 20 years ago that i would have this problem now - i would never have started taking bcp
> 
> but i did, so now i have to concentrate on getting the bugger out of me and back to "normal" lolClick to expand...

hoping your cycles regulate again. i was on BCP for 12 years, then quit, got pregnant with ds. my cycles were pretty short then. after had DS, i went back on it for awhile, then quit again when he turned 1. then my cycles were long, had the chemical pregnancy, then my cycles went short, now they are getting just a bit longer again. i believe i am ovulating from charting and opk's, but i am suspecting a possible low progesterone. i will need to do some more charting to see a clear pattern though. i will go to dr if i haven't concieved by june or if my chart looks wacky. i almost went this month, but i talked to a friend that works at my clinic and she said they usually won't see you before a year of ttc if you are under 35. i am 32.


----------



## Tryingmybest

lol I'm glad you have replied. 
I would of been mortified to have no replies! :haha:


----------



## moter98

it's so nice to know i'm not the only one ttc for awhile! the other threads i'm on, there is only one other person ttc for awhile, the rest all got their bfp within 3 cycles. the others are on cycles 1-3 ttc.


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> lol I'm glad you have replied.
> I would of been mortified to have no replies! :haha:


awwwww bless you hunnie :hug:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> oh wow, i missed so much while i was away! had to run to the store, then DS doesn't want to go to bed. He's sitting here beside me being so good right now so I don't put him to bed, lol. yes, everyone is welcome, come one come all. hoping we all can get our BFP very soon and end our long ttc and ttcal wait. and yes, it does seem like there are a lot of ladies that get their bfp right away. i'm happy for them, but impatient for myself. feeling that old clock just a ticking away here. i wanted 3 kids by the time i'm 35, but i don't see that happening. i've come to realize this is not something that is going to be up to me. i have also finally excepted that. for the first time since trying to conceive, i have become more relaxed about it.
> pinky, i hope everything is ok with you. let us know how the dr visit goes. praying for you.
> 
> thank you hunnie
> 
> i just wish i had known 20 years ago that i would have this problem now - i would never have started taking bcp
> 
> but i did, so now i have to concentrate on getting the bugger out of me and back to "normal" lolClick to expand...
> 
> hoping your cycles regulate again. i was on BCP for 12 years, then quit, got pregnant with ds. my cycles were pretty short then. after had DS, i went back on it for awhile, then quit again when he turned 1. then my cycles were long, had the chemical pregnancy, then my cycles went short, now they are getting just a bit longer again. i believe i am ovulating from charting and opk's, but i am suspecting a possible low progesterone. i will need to do some more charting to see a clear pattern though. i will go to dr if i haven't concieved by june or if my chart looks wacky. i almost went this month, but i talked to a friend that works at my clinic and she said they usually won't see you before a year of ttc if you are under 35. i am 32.Click to expand...

cant you lie and say that its been over a year??????????


----------



## moter98

hercules said:


> I'm ttc #1 on month 7. Feeling also like I'm in that awkward in between stage. Not quite long enough to go to the doctor (again, we've already been there) but long enough that it's getting discouraging. My hubby went to doctor and they found some abnormality in his sperm sample, but the more in depth test costs $700 and we aren't prepared for that yet, so we're continuing to try the natural way...very frustrated...tired of seeing everybody else get pregnant just by sitting next to each other...ugh

did dr tell you for sperm issues, to DTD every other day, not everyday to build up sperm count? that could be all you need to do. and $700 for a test? yikes!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> it's so nice to know i'm not the only one ttc for awhile! the other threads i'm on, there is only one other person ttc for awhile, the rest all got their bfp within 3 cycles. the others are on cycles 1-3 ttc.

So many girls that ive talked to on her have moved on to 1st tri - they come back to say hello etc but its not the same

i get so disheartened when someone gets + on first month - im happy for them but cant help get jealous


----------



## Helena_

My cycles have always been anywhere from 16 days to 4 months. usually the latter. but after I went to the doc and found out about my pcos it all made sense. Just really hope to get my clomid baby. This month has been especially harsh as my upped dose of Met is making me sick and Jan 1st marked two years. 

Those tickers that say how much you've spent on ttc... I can't even have one because there is no way to calculate the cost. 

ah I'm just a blob of self pity today lol


----------



## moter98

pinky, i probably could lie, it may come to that yet. i'm waiting to see how my chart looks. i only started charting two cycles ago. my opk's have been wacky. i get positive for a day or two, then negative for a day, then positive again. then i stop testing cause it freaks me out getting all the +, -, and + opk's. if i take all my + opk's out of my FF chart, then it shows a lot of temps on the coverline or below, which would make me possibly anovulatory. i bought a more accurate bbt thermometer this cycle, one that measures to the 1/100th. will see how my temps look this cycle.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> it's so nice to know i'm not the only one ttc for awhile! the other threads i'm on, there is only one other person ttc for awhile, the rest all got their bfp within 3 cycles. the others are on cycles 1-3 ttc.
> 
> So many girls that ive talked to on her have moved on to 1st tri - they come back to say hello etc but its not the same
> 
> i get so disheartened when someone gets + on first month - im happy for them but cant help get jealousClick to expand...

i feel exactly the same way!


----------



## Pinky32

Helena_Lynn said:


> My cycles have always been anywhere from 16 days to 4 months. usually the latter. but after I went to the doc and found out about my pcos it all made sense. Just really hope to get my clomid baby. This month has been especially harsh as my upped dose of Met is making me sick and Jan 1st marked two years.
> 
> Those tickers that say how much you've spent on ttc... I can't even have one because there is no way to calculate the cost.
> 
> ah I'm just a blob of self pity today lol

your more than entitled to hun :hug:

wow @ 4 months!

I know its no concilation but at least you know about the PCOS and have started clomid but im sorry that its making you sick

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## moter98

Helena_Lynn said:


> My cycles have always been anywhere from 16 days to 4 months. usually the latter. but after I went to the doc and found out about my pcos it all made sense. Just really hope to get my clomid baby. This month has been especially harsh as my upped dose of Met is making me sick and Jan 1st marked two years.
> 
> Those tickers that say how much you've spent on ttc... I can't even have one because there is no way to calculate the cost.
> 
> ah I'm just a blob of self pity today lol

sorry you have to go through all this medication business. that must be hard to have feel sick so much. i really hope it works for you. FX!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> pinky, i probably could lie, it may come to that yet. i'm waiting to see how my chart looks. i only started charting two cycles ago. my opk's have been wacky. i get positive for a day or two, then negative for a day, then positive again. then i stop testing cause it freaks me out getting all the +, -, and + opk's. if i take all my + opk's out of my FF chart, then it shows a lot of temps on the coverline or below, which would make me possibly anovulatory. i bought a more accurate bbt thermometer this cycle, one that measures to the 1/100th. will see how my temps look this cycle.

At least you get a +, id love to get a +, all i get is a faint line and never gets any darker but i do know what you mean, it gets too much after a while

i find its taking over my life and i sometime get worried that if i did get pregnant would i resent the baby a little bit for all that its put me thru to get it

maybe im better off going out, getting drunk, shagging the first man i see - seems to work for pple on facebook lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> pinky, i probably could lie, it may come to that yet. i'm waiting to see how my chart looks. i only started charting two cycles ago. my opk's have been wacky. i get positive for a day or two, then negative for a day, then positive again. then i stop testing cause it freaks me out getting all the +, -, and + opk's. if i take all my + opk's out of my FF chart, then it shows a lot of temps on the coverline or below, which would make me possibly anovulatory. i bought a more accurate bbt thermometer this cycle, one that measures to the 1/100th. will see how my temps look this cycle.
> 
> At least you get a +, id love to get a +, all i get is a faint line and never gets any darker but i do know what you mean, it gets too much after a while
> 
> i find its taking over my life and i sometime get worried that if i did get pregnant would i resent the baby a little bit for all that its put me thru to get it
> 
> maybe im better off going out, getting drunk, shagging the first man i see - seems to work for pple on facebook lolClick to expand...

i just posted you about this on the other thread, but i'll post here too. i use the clearblue digital opk's with the smiley face. i will try the first response ones this time to see if maybe i'm getting false positives on the other ones. it's really confusing me. or maybe my body keeps gearing up to o, then doesn't. i'm not entirely sure. have you been tested at dr. to see if you are ovulating?


----------



## moter98

ok. i see pinky. do they suspect possible ectopic? that would not show in a blood test, but would in a scan.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> pinky, i probably could lie, it may come to that yet. i'm waiting to see how my chart looks. i only started charting two cycles ago. my opk's have been wacky. i get positive for a day or two, then negative for a day, then positive again. then i stop testing cause it freaks me out getting all the +, -, and + opk's. if i take all my + opk's out of my FF chart, then it shows a lot of temps on the coverline or below, which would make me possibly anovulatory. i bought a more accurate bbt thermometer this cycle, one that measures to the 1/100th. will see how my temps look this cycle.
> 
> At least you get a +, id love to get a +, all i get is a faint line and never gets any darker but i do know what you mean, it gets too much after a while
> 
> i find its taking over my life and i sometime get worried that if i did get pregnant would i resent the baby a little bit for all that its put me thru to get it
> 
> maybe im better off going out, getting drunk, shagging the first man i see - seems to work for pple on facebook lolClick to expand...
> 
> i just posted you about this on the other thread, but i'll post here too. i use the clearblue digital opk's with the smiley face. i will try the first response ones this time to see if maybe i'm getting false positives on the other ones. it's really confusing me. or maybe my body keeps gearing up to o, then doesn't. i'm not entirely sure. have you been tested at dr. to see if you are ovulating?Click to expand...

Ive just ordered a digital monitor so hopefully will get better results with that

i asked my doc if i can be tested specifically to see if i ov but he replied that he didnt trust the tests/results

im due to go and see him once ive had the ultrasound scan so if nothing shows up i will go n see him and burst out crying and demand to be tested

id rather know if im not ov'ing or if i cant have kiddies, rather than get my hopes up each month for nothing - i can cope with bad news just as long as i know

when i had a major accident last year i was told that i wont have full use of my arm and it will never straighten etc - i was ok with that, i then knew not to expect too much from my arm


----------



## moter98

oh, i'm sorry you had such a terrible accident. do you suffer with a lot of pain from that? DH was in a really bad accident 7 years ago. crushed his foot, broke his back, rod in his thigh,many other things. almost died. his foot bothers him the most, especailly on cold days.
i don't see why doing those blood tests would be innaccurate. they do them throughout your cycle to monitor your hormone levels i believe. that's how they can tell if you ovulated. also, your chart and opk's could be indicators. have you told him you don't get a + opk and showed him your chart? he should have at least checked your hormone levels. in a lot of cases if you are not ovulating, they will give you clomid to help you O. maybe get a second opinion. because of your age, i would think he should be testing you. my clinic will test anyone 35 or over.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> oh, i'm sorry you had such a terrible accident. do you suffer with a lot of pain from that? DH was in a really bad accident 7 years ago. crushed his foot, broke his back, rod in his thigh,many other things. almost died. his foot bothers him the most, especailly on cold days.
> i don't see why doing those blood tests would be innaccurate. they do them throughout your cycle to monitor your hormone levels i believe. that's how they can tell if you ovulated. also, your chart and opk's could be indicators. have you told him you don't get a + opk and showed him your chart? he should have at least checked your hormone levels. in a lot of cases if you are not ovulating, they will give you clomid to help you O. maybe get a second opinion. because of your age, i would think he should be testing you. my clinic will test anyone 35 or over.

Im sorry about your DH, thank god hes ok. My accident wasnt a really really bad one and sounds silly when i say it - i fell down a trapdoor into a basement in a cafe, dislocated my elbow, shattered the bones in my forearm and badly hurt my shoulder - they fixed the elbow, put a metal plate in arm but bone isnt healing at all so im having a CT scan next week and they will then decide if they need to re-operate on it, it took me 5 months of moaning and complaining for them to look at my shoulder and finally did an MRI scan on it, i must have had arthritis (which is normal in most pple over 30) but i didnt know about it but the accident triggered it off so last week i had an anesthetic and steroid injection thru the muscle and tendon to get to problem area, if that doesnt work they need to operate on shoulder

im only in pain if i move my shoulder or arm,if i keep it still its ok but i cant straighten arm - to make it worse its my left arm and im left handed and i find writing painful - i cant rotate my arm as that hurts too

they thought i had broken my spine at the time as i couldnt move without screaming out in agony - i was very lucky, i only bashed and bruised it.

i tried to talk to my doc about it but because of the mc he said that i must be ov;ing and not to worry yet but if i dont get a + this month then im going to go and see him and have a trantrum in his surgery and refuse to leave lol


----------



## moter98

it only hurts when you move it? oh my, i hope they can fix it for you! that's a lot of pain to be in.
i think you should insist on getting the labs done or find another dr. there's no time to mess around when you have that clock ticking away. especially since you haven't had a + opk. that should be enough for him to order the tests. i hope you get your little bean soon. it is NOT too late for you!


----------



## tryingforno2

Wow, haven't you all been busy since I left :) its really nice to find others who are feeling the same as me, I honestly thought I must be doing something wrong as people come, and within a few cycles are gone and I'm left behind :( 

The doctor won't do anything to help ATM as in April 2010 and aug 2010 I had the depo shot, once I came off I had no period for 5months then they came back regular as clockwork. 

I don't chart or do my temps as that really confuses me and I have no real idea how to do it, I used opk for about 6cycles but I never got a + on them the lines never seemed to get even close to being the same colour :( I usually know when I'm going to ovulate I get pains in my left side for a few days so we DTD for a few days and then go back to every couple of days :)

I REALLY hope this is our cycle ladies!!!! Lots of baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> it only hurts when you move it? oh my, i hope they can fix it for you! that's a lot of pain to be in.
> i think you should insist on getting the labs done or find another dr. there's no time to mess around when you have that clock ticking away. especially since you haven't had a + opk. that should be enough for him to order the tests. i hope you get your little bean soon. it is NOT too late for you!

its taken me a long time to find a doc that i can talk to and this one is brill - with no hesitation he arranged for bloods when i was 12 days late with tender stomach, cramps for 3 weeks, backacke and nausea and then he arranged for the ultrasound scan which is tomorrow - im going to print out my charts for the next time i see him (next week) and gently push him about testing me

his thoughts are that i must be Ov'ing if i had a possible mc last month

well i dreamt of twins last night, freaking me out a bit trying to think of where i would put two cots lol - i live in a small block of flats on the 3rd (top) floor with no lift, so was thinking how the heck would i carry two up the stairs with a handbag, shopping and buggy - kept me awake for ages 

:rofl:


----------



## moter98

Pinky, yeah dr is right. If results of scan show possible m/c then you are def o'ing. Sorry I kept you up all night with the twin thing! You will figure it all out should you have two. You could even wear two baby slings, one in front one in back, then you would have your hands free to carry. Or move. 

Tryingforno2- I can't see de yet either. I suppose I could and say ivebeen ttc longer, but I'm just gonna try to relax and keep trying.

To both of you- I have heard that some people never get a + opk and are ovulating. There are other ways to tell. From charting, cm, your o pains, and cerv position


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky, yeah dr is right. If results of scan show possible m/c then you are def o'ing. Sorry I kept you up all night with the twin thing! You will figure it all out should you have two. You could even wear two baby slings, one in front one in back, then you would have your hands free to carry. Or move.
> 
> Tryingforno2- I can't see de yet either. I suppose I could and say ivebeen ttc longer, but I'm just gonna try to relax and keep trying.
> 
> To both of you- I have heard that some people never get a + opk and are ovulating. There are other ways to tell. From charting, cm, your o pains, and cerv position

im kind of scared about tomorrows scan but at least i will know if everythings ok or not

lol no you didnt keep me up, at first i was disappointed with reading then i got all excited, not sure how id cope with twins but i would somehow lol

I do get lines on my OPKs just not any that are darker than the control line. in past two days i keep getting twinges around right ovary but its hard to tell since ive been having niggling light cramps since around start of Dec but i love temping n charting but cant/wont check my CP as a) the thought grosses me out and b) i have long nails lol

ive spoken to women on bnb that dont get AF;s and still got pregnant - our bodies are weird but mysterious things


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Pinky, yeah dr is right. If results of scan show possible m/c then you are def o'ing. Sorry I kept you up all night with the twin thing! You will figure it all out should you have two. You could even wear two baby slings, one in front one in back, then you would have your hands free to carry. Or move.
> 
> Tryingforno2- I can't see de yet either. I suppose I could and say ivebeen ttc longer, but I'm just gonna try to relax and keep trying.
> 
> To both of you- I have heard that some people never get a + opk and are ovulating. There are other ways to tell. From charting, cm, your o pains, and cerv position
> 
> im kind of scared about tomorrows scan but at least i will know if everythings ok or not
> 
> lol no you didnt keep me up, at first i was disappointed with reading then i got all excited, not sure how id cope with twins but i would somehow lol
> 
> I do get lines on my OPKs just not any that are darker than the control line. in past two days i keep getting twinges around right ovary but its hard to tell since ive been having niggling light cramps since around start of Dec but i love temping n charting but cant/wont check my CP as a) the thought grosses me out and b) i have long nails lol
> 
> ive spoken to women on bnb that dont get AF;s and still got pregnant - our bodies are weird but mysterious thingsClick to expand...

I hoPe all goes well for your scan tomorrow! The line doesn't need to be darker, just as dark as. Also, you can totally miss your surge if you only test once a day. A surge can last 12-36 hours so if yours lasts twelve hours you could miss it. I always test morning and night now as I have missed my surge before. I know it's gross but cp is a great indicator to confirm o. I wasn't sure I was but know I am now just by that. It will be really high around the time you o. I don't have nails though, ouch!


----------



## Pinky32

Unless im seeing my OH around that time there is no point in me testing more than once a day, my lines never get as dark as the control line no matter how many tests i do but ive just got a digital monitor so will start using that

i did cut the nail down on my midle finger but just the thought of trying it grosses me out but id like to do it

what is the best position to be in as ive heard some say laying down, others stand with a foot on the toilet etc


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Unless im seeing my OH around that time there is no point in me testing more than once a day, my lines never get as dark as the control line no matter how many tests i do but ive just got a digital monitor so will start using that
> 
> i did cut the nail down on my midle finger but just the thought of trying it grosses me out but id like to do it
> 
> what is the best position to be in as ive heard some say laying down, others stand with a foot on the toilet etc

well, you could try testing twice a day just to confirm o. cp will confirm that too,so you could try both or one or the other. i think either way will work, sitting on the loo makes it easier too. it will be very low and to the back before and after o. when o approaches it will start getting higher and right around o you may not even be able to reach it. after o it will return to a low position again. i only started checking a couple months ago myself. i didnt want to do it but was worried i wasn't o'ing since my opk's are all over the place. it helps me pinpoint my fertile days.


----------



## Faythe

I've been TTC for 14 months. Slowly edging my way towards LTTTC :rofl:


----------



## moter98

welcome faythe! have you been to dr?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Unless im seeing my OH around that time there is no point in me testing more than once a day, my lines never get as dark as the control line no matter how many tests i do but ive just got a digital monitor so will start using that
> 
> i did cut the nail down on my midle finger but just the thought of trying it grosses me out but id like to do it
> 
> what is the best position to be in as ive heard some say laying down, others stand with a foot on the toilet etc
> 
> well, you could try testing twice a day just to confirm o. cp will confirm that too,so you could try both or one or the other. i think either way will work, sitting on the loo makes it easier too. it will be very low and to the back before and after o. when o approaches it will start getting higher and right around o you may not even be able to reach it. after o it will return to a low position again. i only started checking a couple months ago myself. i didnt want to do it but was worried i wasn't o'ing since my opk's are all over the place. it helps me pinpoint my fertile days.Click to expand...

ok im going to wash my hands and do it now so i dont "overthink" about it cos i know i wont do it then

the first time has got to be the hardest - pressuming it will be easier each time i do it

just makes me cringe thinking about it

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> going to wash hands - brave girl!


----------



## moter98

you can do it pinky! it not a big deal really once you know how to do it.


----------



## Pinky32

Ok i tried it and not sure if i failed or succeeded

I managed about half a nail and then felt something sqoogy but dont know if thats my cervix or the side of me :rofl:


----------



## moter98

well, thats a start. you will know when you find it. it will feel either like the tip of your nose (infertile time) or like your lips (fertile time) sorry to say, but you will need more than a half a nail to find it.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> well, thats a start. you will know when you find it. it will feel either like the tip of your nose (infertile time) or like your lips (fertile time) sorry to say, but you will need more than a half a nail to find it.

i feel quite dry down there and sort of "sticking together" so needed a mirror just to find the opening lol

i think i felt the side of me lol - dumb blonde

guess i should try it again >>>>>>>> goes off for another try sulking


----------



## Faythe

Not yet but I have an appointment on Monday so am going to mention whilst I'm there :flower:


----------



## moter98

good luck pinky. you can do it girl!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Not yet but I have an appointment on Monday so am going to mention whilst I'm there :flower:

are you charting, doing opk's and such? i have done all that to confirm o, but i have been very obsessed about it. i've decided to relax and see if that works!


----------



## Faythe

Yup. Tried the relaxed approach, tried it all. 

Ah well! Got to keep plodding on :winkwink:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> good luck pinky. you can do it girl!

OMG im sooooooooooo brave - i did it!!!

I put a little KY on my finger first to help - then the whole finger went up there!!! I cant really tell if its like my nose or lips but if i had to pick one i would say more like nose

pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee dont say thats fertile cos my OH called me to say that he got made redundant today so lost his company car so god knows when im going to see him next

But I did it!

Thank you moter - i wouldnt have done it if you hadnt helped me 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Faythe

Was it firm or soft?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> good luck pinky. you can do it girl!
> 
> OMG im sooooooooooo brave - i did it!!!
> 
> I put a little KY on my finger first to help - then the whole finger went up there!!! I cant really tell if its like my nose or lips but if i had to pick one i would say more like nose
> 
> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee dont say thats fertile cos my OH called me to say that he got made redundant today so lost his company car so god knows when im going to see him next
> 
> But I did it!
> 
> Thank you moter - i wouldnt have done it if you hadnt helped me
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

great job pinky! you did it!! when it feels like your lips and is really high, that's when you need to find your OH fast. you can keep track of it's position on your chart and hopefully be able to anticipate o this way so you can bd a few days before as well as at o. just a tip, you are more likely to get your bfp if bd BEFORE o. the day before o is your highest chance of getting a bfp.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Yup. Tried the relaxed approach, tried it all.
> 
> Ah well! Got to keep plodding on :winkwink:

i hope you get your bfp! i'm only at 7 months ttc and it seems like forever.


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Was it firm or soft?

i dont know hunnie, thats the first time ive ever done it - i would say it felt more like my nose but im not sure


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> good luck pinky. you can do it girl!
> 
> OMG im sooooooooooo brave - i did it!!!
> 
> I put a little KY on my finger first to help - then the whole finger went up there!!! I cant really tell if its like my nose or lips but if i had to pick one i would say more like nose
> 
> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee dont say thats fertile cos my OH called me to say that he got made redundant today so lost his company car so god knows when im going to see him next
> 
> But I did it!
> 
> Thank you moter - i wouldnt have done it if you hadnt helped me
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> great job pinky! you did it!! when it feels like your lips and is really high, that's when you need to find your OH fast. you can keep track of it's position on your chart and hopefully be able to anticipate o this way so you can bd a few days before as well as at o. just a tip, you are more likely to get your bfp if bd BEFORE o. the day before o is your highest chance of getting a bfp.Click to expand...

i cant believe i did it!

found lying on my bed quite comfortable to do it

ive got no cm, OPK;s are negative - should it be so high? if it went any higher i wouldnt be able to feel it, i was running out of finger lol

i'll make a note on my chart that i checked it and it was high, just hope the chart doesnt ask me if it was hard, soft, open etc cos i dont know lol


----------



## Faythe

Your CP moves during the day so make sure you check it at the same time every day :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Your CP moves during the day so make sure you check it at the same time every day :thumbup:

oh ok, will do - thank you

do i note it as "high" - theres no way i can feel it if it went any higher 

How do i know if its open

god its making me feel sick thinking about it lol


----------



## moter98

i never actually feel the difference as when i o it goes so high i can't even reach it. do check same time everday like faythe said. i have found at non fertile times mine is very low. no problem finding it. then a couple days before o it goes up more like you describe, then for 2 days it stays so high can't feel it, then drops down again. this is only my experience so i don't know if it's same for everyone. you will have to find what is normal for you. good luck hun! i just note anything i can on my chart, not everything. i can't put cm on there, so i rely mostly on opk's and cp.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> i never actually feel the difference as when i o it goes so high i can't even reach it. do check same time everday like faythe said. i have found at non fertile times mine is very low. no problem finding it. then a couple days before o it goes up more like you describe, then for 2 days it stays so high can't feel it, then drops down again. this is only my experience so i don't know if it's same for everyone. you will have to find what is normal for you. good luck hun! i just note anything i can on my chart, not everything. i can't put cm on there, so i rely mostly on opk's and cp.

I will, ive made a note of the time so will do it again at the same time

thank you girls :hugs:

im glad i did it and feel silly that i was scared to do it before now


----------



## Faythe

Just by how it feels on my finger tip. It's hard for me to explain but when it's open it's like having your fingertip over pursed lips. You can feel the gap inbetween if that makes sense?


----------



## tryingforno2

I can't do the cp it makes me cringe, and reading that your doing makes me tense up lol! I too have long nails and I tried once and it was horrid. I can't really tell the difference between the end of my nose and my lips :-/ 

Good luck :) x


----------



## moter98

lol! i just note position, not anything else. for me, it helps confirm o since temping will only tell me after the fact and i keep getting so many positive then negative opk's.


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe - that makes perfect sense thank you - maybe next time i will have a feel around but for my first time im just pleased that i felt it lol

trying - i felt the same way but because i dont get EWCM and have never had proper OPK lines, its the best way for me to know when O is coming. thinking about what ive just done makes me cringe too lol

having done it, i found lying on my bed very comfy and it wasnt anywhere near as bad as i thought it would be

my nails are long but i happened to break the nail on my longest finger


----------



## Pinky32

i feel so stupid as i feel such as sense of relief having done it - i think in my head i had thought it would be a lot worse and now that ive found out its ok, i'll def do it again

ive just noted on chart that it was high -ive put high because if it was any higher i wouldnt have felt it


----------



## Faythe

Learn to embrace your body ladies :haha:

It's quite easy once you get used to it :flower:


----------



## Pinky32

its true - now ive done it, i know what im looking for and what to expect

thank you girls


----------



## moter98

congratulations Pinky, you have graduated, lol! so ladies, anyone close to testing yet? i have a long way to go. only cd3 and :witch: has settled in for a bit.


----------



## Pinky32

yayyyyyyyyyyy its the only thing ive ever gratuated at!

having just had a 53 day cycle i have absolutely no idea when ov is coming :sad:


----------



## moter98

dr should be able to give you some insight after your scan tomorrow. keep us posted with your results!


----------



## Pinky32

Out of curiosity, whats the difference between a square and a circle on FF chart? suddenly this month i have squares and 1 circle


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> dr should be able to give you some insight after your scan tomorrow. keep us posted with your results!

hmmmmm thanks - i had forgotten about the scan lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Out of curiosity, whats the difference between a square and a circle on FF chart? suddenly this month i have squares and 1 circle

i have never had that, but here is what i found about it: 
Square Points:
When you have entered a note or if you check something in the Special data section, the graph will display a square instead of a dot. This is useful to check patterns and symptoms not directly related to charting. Note that this display is not enabled by default. It can be enabled on a chart by chart basis by clicking on the Display Settings link below the chart.


----------



## Pinky32

lovely, thank you for that

i had been looking at the display settings this morning - thats what caused it

all rectified now


----------



## Faythe

Well, I'm on CD15 so testing is a way off yet :flower:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Well, I'm on CD15 so testing is a way off yet :flower:

last month you ov on CD16 so at least your nearly in your tww

fingers crossed for you


----------



## Faythe

That's the problem - I'm not sure if my body actually managed to as I went on to have a 42 day cycle. Think it geared up for it and then I ovulated later :haha:

Lots of good positive signs so far, so here's hoping it's not too far away :flower:

Thanks! I quite like it here. You girls seem nice :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> That's the problem - I'm not sure if my body actually managed to as I went on to have a 42 day cycle. Think it geared up for it and then I ovulated later :haha:
> 
> Lots of good positive signs so far, so here's hoping it's not too far away :flower:
> 
> Thanks! I quite like it here. You girls seem nice :hugs:

i hope you Ov soon and get the result that you deserve hun

long cycles are a nightmare, its bad enough waiting for Ov then waiting in tww without having to wait n wait n wait or AF - i had to wait 53 days and i think AF only came for me because i started taking agnus castus

thank you - i think we're nice too

:hug:


----------



## Faythe

I always used to think when I was younger that long cycles would be a blessing :haha:

It's awful when they're long because you're left hanging even longer which is horrid.


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I always used to think when I was younger that long cycles would be a blessing :haha:
> 
> It's awful when they're long because you're left hanging even longer which is horrid.

i find it boring when their long, nothing to do but wait

you start a cycle with someone and just as your finishing 1 their almost finishing their 2nd


----------



## Faythe

The worst one is losing your TTC buddies. I'm on my 3rd lot :rofl:

But they're FAB. Two have their BFP's already and we're still sticking together :flower:

Were your cycles always that long?


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> The worst one is losing your TTC buddies. I'm on my 3rd lot :rofl:
> 
> But they're FAB. Two have their BFP's already and we're still sticking together :flower:
> 
> Were your cycles always that long?

its hard when they move on to the next forum but at least their together

i was on bcp so i had perfect cycles - i came off july/aug and they've all been different since


----------



## Faythe

Fingers crossed they sort themselves out soon!


----------



## Pinky32

thank you -hopefully agnus castus will sort things out soon

have your always been long or just the last one?


----------



## Faythe

Just the last one. Although December the previous year was 39 days so perhaps my body goes mad over Christmas haha!


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Just the last one. Although December the previous year was 39 days so perhaps my body goes mad over Christmas haha!

maybe christmas stresses you more than you think lol


----------



## Faythe

It does! Makes me a jibbering wreck :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> It does! Makes me a jibbering wreck :rofl:

lol how come?


----------



## Faythe

Family. Well, on my side anyway. Always some sort of dramas going on.


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Family. Well, on my side anyway. Always some sort of dramas going on.

bit like eastenders lol


----------



## Faythe

Kind of. It's mainly my sister and my Mum, though. They're very toxic together.

I prefer a quiet sort of Christmas!


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Kind of. It's mainly my sister and my Mum, though. They're very toxic together.
> 
> I prefer a quiet sort of Christmas!

my sister got married in aug so it was just me n my mum - she doesnt eat meat and i couldnt be bothered so i took her out for xmas lunch - saved on the washing up lol


----------



## LoveMrsP

wow so many more lovely ladies joined in while i was sleeping! Pinky good luck with your scan today it is today isnt it? let us no how u go! :) xo


----------



## Pinky32

LoveMrsP said:


> wow so many more lovely ladies joined in while i was sleeping! Pinky good luck with your scan today it is today isnt it? let us no how u go! :) xo

Thank you

Yes its today - I'll let you all know what they say 

x


----------



## Faythe

Good luck hun :hugs:

I'm starting to wonder if my body is actually going to bother to ovulate this month :haha:


----------



## LoveMrsP

Faythe stay positive!! How long was ur last period? Xox


----------



## Faythe

Period or cycle hon?

Period was 5 days but my last cycle was 42 days. Although that was a very unusually long cycle for me :) x


----------



## LoveMrsP

Cycle sorry, 42 days is crazy long that would have been a killer for u, I understand why ur wondering if ur going to ovulate! It's amazing how our bodies do this to us! My last last cycle was 32 then this one was 24 I'm waiting to ovulate as well, baby dust to u xxx


----------



## Faythe

Someone just said this to me :(



2lisababy said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Clearly you can't be bothered to read! The OP posted this in the TTC section which is why there were a few remarks made.
> 
> It has since been moved from TTC to the Pregnancy Test section.
> 
> Geez!
> 
> omfg what a bitch clearly your just jelous that her ovarys work and can produce a baby and yours cant maybe if u wre happy for someone else then u would fall pregnant too instead of being a tight arse cow lmao come bk and bitch when u fall pregnant :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## moter98

oh faythe! i'm sorry. what a cruel person. remember, karma will repay her in kind. i have always preferred this website because in general the women aren't as catty and the site works really hard to not allow that kind of thing. please don't take to heart what that ignorant woman said. you most definitely DO deserve a baby and you will get your BFP. hang in there!


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Someone just said this to me :(
> 
> 
> 
> 2lisababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Clearly you can't be bothered to read! The OP posted this in the TTC section which is why there were a few remarks made.
> 
> It has since been moved from TTC to the Pregnancy Test section.
> 
> Geez!
> 
> omfg what a bitch clearly your just jelous that her ovarys work and can produce a baby and yours cant maybe if u wre happy for someone else then u would fall pregnant too instead of being a tight arse cow lmao come bk and bitch when u fall pregnant :happydance:Click to expand...Click to expand...

OMG
I just read the whole of that thread - cant believe someone would say that - wonder how many pple have reported her

How dare they say that to you,it was mean and uncalled for - maybe they should learn to spell too


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe - b*****ks to her

We love you hunnie

:hugs::hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## moter98

ok, i just had to go find that post and stick up for you. shame on her! she should be kicked off this site.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> ok, i just had to go find that post and stick up for you. shame on her! she should be kicked off this site.

enough pple have reported her


----------



## moter98

good. how are pinky? did you have your scan yet?


----------



## Pinky32

Yes I did :cry:

Good news
She said that she couldnt see anything wrong - no little alien about to burst thru my chest
She couldnt see my left ovary properly and said it could be ovary or fibroid she was looking at so she is arranging for a trans-vaginal scan so they can see it properly

Bad news
I asked if it was a fibroid (not sure what that is), would it stop me getting pregnant. "how old are you" she asked, "42" i said, "oh my, better get a move on then hadnt you" was the reply i got

I left there feeling happy that all is ok
sad that i have to have a trans-vag
and nearly crying cos of the age comment


----------



## moter98

oh, i'm sorry hun. i don't know what fibroids are, but i will do some googling. i'm glad that everything else looks good. even if you would have a fibroid on one side, the other still looks good. it also doesn't mean there's anything there, sometimes it's just hard to see on a scan. the transvag u/s will be able to show more clearly. i have had MANY of these done. when i was pregnant with ds i had one about every two weeks for the first few months. they were checking my cervical length because of a previous surgery i had, to make sure it could sustain the pregnancy. (they had to cut off a portion of my cervix) it's just a very thin wand with a camera on the end. may sound scary, but i assure you it's no big deal and you will barely feel it. and i promise, it does not hurt at all.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> oh, i'm sorry hun. i don't know what fibroids are, but i will do some googling. i'm glad that everything else looks good. even if you would have a fibroid on one side, the other still looks good. it also doesn't mean there's anything there, sometimes it's just hard to see on a scan. the transvag u/s will be able to show more clearly. i have had MANY of these done. when i was pregnant with ds i had one about every two weeks for the first few months. they were checking my cervical length because of a previous surgery i had, to make sure it could sustain the pregnancy. (they had to cut off a portion of my cervix) it's just a very thin wand with a camera on the end. may sound scary, but i assure you it's no big deal and you will barely feel it. and i promise, it does not hurt at all.

Thank you hunnie

She showed me the wand so that i wouldnt be scared of it, she did say that left ovary was probably hiding behind uterus - none of that worried me

it was just the little comment she made at the end that upset me

but im really happy that it all looks fine in there

you had to hold my hand yesterday when i did my first CP check so you know what im like lol Ive only ever had 3 smear tests in my life lol


----------



## moter98

ok, here's what i found about fibroids. looks like it shouldn't affect getting pregnant.

Many women with uterine fibroids experience no signs or symptoms. If that's the case for you, watchful waiting (expectant management) could be the best option. Fibroids aren't cancerous. They rarely interfere with pregnancy. They usually grow slowly &#8212; or not at all &#8212; and tend to shrink after menopause when levels of reproductive hormones drop.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> ok, here's what i found about fibroids. looks like it shouldn't affect getting pregnant.
> 
> Many women with uterine fibroids experience no signs or symptoms. If that's the case for you, watchful waiting (expectant management) could be the best option. Fibroids aren't cancerous. They rarely interfere with pregnancy. They usually grow slowly  or not at all  and tend to shrink after menopause when levels of reproductive hormones drop.

Oooooh brilliant! thank you for that!

she did say that left ovary was hiding behind uterus so she wasnt sure IF it was ovary or a fibroid which is why shes arranging trans-vag scan

So the only thing that is going to stop me geting pregnant is my age

your so lovely for looking that up - thank you :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> oh, i'm sorry hun. i don't know what fibroids are, but i will do some googling. i'm glad that everything else looks good. even if you would have a fibroid on one side, the other still looks good. it also doesn't mean there's anything there, sometimes it's just hard to see on a scan. the transvag u/s will be able to show more clearly. i have had MANY of these done. when i was pregnant with ds i had one about every two weeks for the first few months. they were checking my cervical length because of a previous surgery i had, to make sure it could sustain the pregnancy. (they had to cut off a portion of my cervix) it's just a very thin wand with a camera on the end. may sound scary, but i assure you it's no big deal and you will barely feel it. and i promise, it does not hurt at all.
> 
> Thank you hunnie
> 
> She showed me the wand so that i wouldnt be scared of it, she did say that left ovary was probably hiding behind uterus - none of that worried me
> 
> it was just the little comment she made at the end that upset me
> 
> but im really happy that it all looks fine in there
> 
> you had to hold my hand yesterday when i did my first CP check so you know what im like lol Ive only ever had 3 smear tests in my life lolClick to expand...

yeah, that's probably what happened. it's hard to see everything in there. the trans u/s will help to see more. well, yes you are older, but it's not too late yet! it just means that you need to be more proactive about it. here's what i found for ttc over 40:
f you are over 40 you have a one in twenty chance of conceiving each cycle. This means that it could take up to 20 months for conception to occur. It is highly recommended that if you are over the age of 40, begin trying to conceive under the care of your physician. This will insure that time will not be wasted, and that everything is done correctly for conception to occur. The Bottom Line

Keep in mind that statistics are merely an average look at the general population --there are always exceptions. Some women may experience unexplained infertility in their twenties only to give birth time and again in their thirties. With everything you hear, take it all as information only and do no get upset if you are 36 years old and just now trying to conceive. Chances are before you know it you will be holding that bundle of joy and these statistics will be the last thing on your mind. Be sure to have a good pre-pregnancy checkup with your physician, no matter what your age. Starting off on the best foot possible will insure a positive outcome.


----------



## moter98

i would really push to get all the tests necessary to confirm you are ovulating and to check your hormone levels. a lot of times it's an easy fix should levels be off. dr may even want you to take clomid just to ensure O. this might help you get pregnant faster.


----------



## moter98

and after you have a baby, you won't be scared of scans or ob visits anymore! i used to be terrified of blood draws. so much so that i would almost pass out everytime someone took my blood. i always had to lay in that chair. it was terribly embarrassing for me. after going through labor though, i no longer have that phobia. it's so nice to not have to freak out about it anymore!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> i would really push to get all the tests necessary to confirm you are ovulating and to check your hormone levels. a lot of times it's an easy fix should levels be off. dr may even want you to take clomid just to ensure O. this might help you get pregnant faster.

oooh that was interesting

The person this morning did ask if i had a gyne and i said that i have my doctor and she said "good tell him to check you over" - im going to call on monday for an appt about the scans and will say then that i want my hormones checked and to confirm that im ov

i asked him last week when i saw him if i was ov and he replied "you just had a probably mc so i would say yes" - i told him then that i wasnt happy with that reply and to be ready for me next time he sees me

he knows that im the type of person to have a :hissy: fit in his surgery and refuse to leave lol

this is my 5th month and i read that over 35 (i think or it may have been 40) you can get checked out after 6 months - its a year for younger women


----------



## moter98

yes at 35+ you can get checked at 6 months, but at 40 you can get checked right away. i think you should. it can't hurt anyway. they can probably help you to conceive faster even if everything checks out ok. i've been trying 7 months now, but i'm 32 so i will have to wait a few more months yet. there may not be anything wrong with me either as i do have one son, but i would take whatever they want me to if helps to get pregnant again,lol!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> yes at 35+ you can get checked at 6 months, but at 40 you can get checked right away. i think you should. it can't hurt anyway. they can probably help you to conceive faster even if everything checks out ok. i've been trying 7 months now, but i'm 32 so i will have to wait a few more months yet. there may not be anything wrong with me either as i do have one son, but i would take whatever they want me to if helps to get pregnant again,lol!

Oh great - at 40+ your priority lol makes me feel good - not!!!

Well ive now had 3 sets of blood tests done -all normal
1 pelvis n abdominal ultrasound scan done - all normal
soon to have trans-vag scan 

so just hormones and Ov to test and thats a full M.O.T.

How do they check Ov -is that having bloods done on certain days?


----------



## moter98

i believe you have bloods done at beginning of your cycle and then again around cd21. maybe someone else on here knows more though. that's just what i have read from other posters so ican't say for sure. all of it should be just simple bloodwork though. they will check progesterone, estrogen, fsh for sure. not sure what else.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> i believe you have bloods done at beginning of your cycle and then again around cd21. maybe someone else on here knows more though. that's just what i have read from other posters so ican't say for sure. all of it should be just simple bloodwork though. they will check progesterone, estrogen, fsh for sure. not sure what else.

ahhhhhh so the hormone test and ov test are the same

im def going to speak to him again about it

he did say to me that he didnt rely or trust the results - he could just mean that if i had 2nd test on CD21 but didnt ov until CD35 then hormones would be the same as CD1

im starting to feel like a pin cushion with all the bloods ive had done recently

im sure getting my monies worth from the NHS lol


----------



## moter98

i suppose it may be harder with an unpredictable cycle. maybe they could just have you come in more often around the time you think you o? the other hormone tests i believe can be done anytime so you could at least see if those are in normal range. do you have a month of a complete chart on ff? i only see a partial month recorded there. it would be easier to see if you o'd with a complete chart.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> i suppose it may be harder with an unpredictable cycle. maybe they could just have you come in more often around the time you think you o? the other hormone tests i believe can be done anytime so you could at least see if those are in normal range. do you have a month of a complete chart on ff? i only see a partial month recorded there. it would be easier to see if you o'd with a complete chart.

No :sad: i only starting temping last month

but the month before was only a 16 day cycle so i didnt have time to breath let alone temp/chart lol

im hoping now im agnus castus which brought on my AF 1st jan that im on track for an ok month - i think nov/dec was a flooky month because of mc


----------



## moter98

yes it probably messed things up for a bit, but it should get back on track this cycle. really hoping you get your little beans soon!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> yes it probably messed things up for a bit, but it should get back on track this cycle. really hoping you get your little beans soon!

Stop saying it plural :rofl:

bean as in singular lol

if it wasnt for the 16 day cycle i would have just said nov/dec was def down to mc as they werent too bad before that


----------



## moter98

well, ruby did say you are gonna have twins,lol! i really want her to be right cause she said i will get preggo either this month or in april. and a girl! i really want a baby girl. more importantly healthy of course. i would be happy with either, or both haha! i've had a bit of a wierd time myself this cycle. i have always had normal 5 days bleeds, this time it stopped for half a day then started again. really wierd. trying not to freak out about it. a lot of women have said once they ttc their cycles have gone off some months. maybe it's only because we are paying so much more attention to them now.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> well, ruby did say you are gonna have twins,lol! i really want her to be right cause she said i will get preggo either this month or in april. and a girl! i really want a baby girl. more importantly healthy of course. i would be happy with either, or both haha! i've had a bit of a wierd time myself this cycle. i have always had normal 5 days bleeds, this time it stopped for half a day then started again. really wierd. trying not to freak out about it. a lot of women have said once they ttc their cycles have gone off some months. maybe it's only because we are paying so much more attention to them now.

I was shot down yesterday by someone telling me that they were all fakes and we shouldnt believe them, its all crap basically - really put a downer on me to be honest

I take the readings with a pinch of salt but its nice to receive them and its my money i wasted if they are fake

but OMGcan you imagine if it was real and it did happen!!!!!!

Id love a girl too - dont know why but never (since i was younger) have wanted a boy

Its true - if you had made a note of all your AFs since you started, you would be amazed how many were shorter, longer, lighter etc its only because we now notice every little twinge that we think theres something wrong

Having waited 53 days for my af when it came it lasted 2 1/2 days! and was quite light!

I cant wait for the day that you tell me you have your BFP - i think i will be happier than you xx


----------



## moter98

i think some are fake but some are real. i had one predict when i would meet OH and get engaged. she had predicted it for a couple years away that i would meet him and she was right! we met and got engaged when she said we would. i was also in tech collage at the time and she said she didn't see me doing what my major was, she saw me getting into real estate at age 32. well, i am 32 and i am working for DH who is a real estate agent! (i also have another part time job outside the home) i really wish i remember who it was, but it was so long ago now. that made me a believer, but i do take it with a grain of salt too. it's just a fun thing to do. way to pass the time. and sometimes they are right! i didn't want a boy either, but that was before i had one. now i love my little guy so much, couldn't be happier. he is so much fun. he loves to cuddle...but is all boy. loves to throw everything and bang things together. torments the poor dogs. but still wants his mommy, so i'm happy!
i can't wait for your BFP'S, haha! i will be so very happy for you.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> i think some are fake but some are real. i had one predict when i would meet OH and get engaged. she had predicted it for a couple years away that i would meet him and she was right! we met and got engaged when she said we would. i was also in tech collage at the time and she said she didn't see me doing what my major was, she saw me getting into real estate at age 32. well, i am 32 and i am working for DH who is a real estate agent! (i also have another part time job outside the home) i really wish i remember who it was, but it was so long ago now. that made me a believer, but i do take it with a grain of salt too. it's just a fun thing to do. way to pass the time. and sometimes they are right! i didn't want a boy either, but that was before i had one. now i love my little guy so much, couldn't be happier. he is so much fun. he loves to cuddle...but is all boy. loves to throw everything and bang things together. torments the poor dogs. but still wants his mommy, so i'm happy!
> i can't wait for your BFP'S, haha! i will be so very happy for you.

STOP WITH THE PLURAL :rofl:

I have been to see many psychics in the past and to list all the things they said that came true, iwould be here all week! oooh wait i am already lol

I understand what this person was saying, if they were real why would they charge, why would they need your date of birth etc but i really felt shot down by it, i was on such a high when i got the reading (you were with me that night) and we were laughing and joking about it and then suddenly i felt it was all taken away from me, it wasnt what she said, just the way it was said i guess.

I know IF i got pregnant and had a boy, all thoughts would go out of my head, its just if i was given a choice

as long as its healthy thats all that matters

wouldnt it be great if both of ours came true though


----------



## moter98

Yes it would! Not everyone Is a believer so try not to let her get you down. I really think its hit and miss. I just try to off reputation who I pick and just for fun too. It's not like I'm ginna base my whole life on what they say. It's just fun to see if it really happens. Ok, I'll stop with the plural.....for now!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Yes it would! Not everyone Is a believer so try not to let her get you down. I really think its hit and miss. I just try to off reputation who I pick and just for fun too. It's not like I'm ginna base my whole life on what they say. It's just fun to see if it really happens. Ok, I'll stop with the plural.....for now!

It is a bit of fun and nice to get nice ones

lol i;ll see how long it takes you to stop with plurals - going to have twins now just so you can say "told you so" lol


----------



## moter98

It's gonna be hard to keep it singular!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> It's gonna be hard to keep it singular!

haha i;ll have twins just for you


----------



## tryingforno2

Wow you ladies sure are busy when I don't get a chance to come on here :) well I think I have o this month and I'm pretty sure this is the start of my tww :-/ anyone else there yet? I don't wanna go to the tww forum alone if your all here :( lol

How is everyone feeling? I'm feeling as positive as can be cos that's all you can do right? X

Good luck ladies :) xx


----------



## Pinky32

tryingforno2 said:


> Wow you ladies sure are busy when I don't get a chance to come on here :) well I think I have o this month and I'm pretty sure this is the start of my tww :-/ anyone else there yet? I don't wanna go to the tww forum alone if your all here :( lol
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I'm feeling as positive as can be cos that's all you can do right? X
> 
> Good luck ladies :) xx

your on your own hunnie - i only finished AF on tues

ive decided that although i did it last month, i prob wont move over this month as i prefer it in here - less symptom spotting lol


----------



## Pinky32

forgot to say - good luck in your tww hun

and also ............................... dont leave us :cry:


----------



## moter98

tryingforno2 said:


> Wow you ladies sure are busy when I don't get a chance to come on here :) well I think I have o this month and I'm pretty sure this is the start of my tww :-/ anyone else there yet? I don't wanna go to the tww forum alone if your all here :( lol
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I'm feeling as positive as can be cos that's all you can do right? X
> 
> Good luck ladies :) xx

got another week yet before the TWW. that is great for you though! i'll join you in the tww forum next week. glad you are feeling positive. i am too. taking it easy this cycle and not gonna get all upset if it doesn't happen yet. there's always next cycle.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> tryingforno2 said:
> 
> 
> Wow you ladies sure are busy when I don't get a chance to come on here :) well I think I have o this month and I'm pretty sure this is the start of my tww :-/ anyone else there yet? I don't wanna go to the tww forum alone if your all here :( lol
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I'm feeling as positive as can be cos that's all you can do right? X
> 
> Good luck ladies :) xx
> 
> your on your own hunnie - i only finished AF on tues
> 
> ive decided that although i did it last month, i prob wont move over this month as i prefer it in here - less symptom spotting lolClick to expand...

what kind of opk's do you use? i was using clear blue digi but have some first response ones to try. they sure are expensive.


----------



## lewsmom

hi ladies can i join.. this is my 8th cycle ttc number 2.. 8 months seems a lifetime.. without trying to upset LTTCers :flower:


----------



## moter98

welcome lewsmom! i'm on cycle 8 too. hoping 8th time a charm. i did lurk the lttc forum but felt like it was not the place for me yet. so many have been trying for longer than me. i wish them lots of babydust and hope they all get their bfp's soon. maybe they should create an inbetween forum. it's been getting harder for me to see so many get a bfp after a couple cycles. i'm very happy for them, but i keep losing my ttc buddies! it's nice to know i'm not the only one here.


----------



## Pinky32

Moter - I use IC OPKS, i just got a digital monitor but the tests havent arrived yet but when i read up on it (after buying it) i have to do a whole month of testing each day so that it knows your cycle grrrrrrr

just realised we are due to ov around the same time

lewsmom - welcome hun - i think that once ttc 8 days feels like a lifetime lol


----------



## moter98

i'm gonna use up my opk's and quit for awhile. if no bfp, i think i'll switch to the IC's. i have spent way too much on opk's!


----------



## moter98

let me know how that monitor works for you. i've been on the fence about it.


----------



## lewsmom

thanks for the warm welcome ladies.. its very hard because we all know there are people out their who really struggle ttc.. but its horrible for anyone after the 6 month mark i think... it comes with alot of stress and worry.. im lucky i have a soon to be 5 year old handsome prince.. but we are dying for another prince or princess.. been really stressed the last few months.. starting to think whether something fertility wise could be wrong i dunno.. does any1 else feel this way?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> i'm gonna use up my opk's and quit for awhile. if no bfp, i think i'll switch to the IC's. i have spent way too much on opk's!

i got 50 for £5 - at that price you dont mind using them once or twice a day - everyday if need be

but the others cost too much, which is fine if you get BFP within a month or two but any longer and its costing


----------



## moter98

lewsmom said:


> thanks for the warm welcome ladies.. its very hard because we all know there are people out their who really struggle ttc.. but its horrible for anyone after the 6 month mark i think... it comes with alot of stress and worry.. im lucky i have a soon to be 5 year old handsome prince.. but we are dying for another prince or princess.. been really stressed the last few months.. starting to think whether something fertility wise could be wrong i dunno.. does any1 else feel this way?

i feel the same way. i do have a wonderful 20 month old DS. i'm lucky to have him too. i did get pregnant this around on 2nd cycle but had a chemical. nothing since. can't help but think that maybe that chemical messed up my hormones or something. really thought i would have seen a bfp a long time ago. i was really stressed about it like you, but am taking the relaxed approach now. i have a plan so i feel better now. i'm gonna go to dr in june if no bfp and let them sort it out for me. for some reason that has made me feel better about it. i also had this "plan" that i wanted 3 kids before 35. i finally let go of that too and it has taken the pressure off. i always thought it was supposed to be so easy to get pregnant, what with all the use protection stuff. we were led to believe you would get pregnant at the drop of the hat if you didn't use a prevention method. well, not the case here.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i'm gonna use up my opk's and quit for awhile. if no bfp, i think i'll switch to the IC's. i have spent way too much on opk's!
> 
> i got 50 for £5 - at that price you dont mind using them once or twice a day - everyday if need be
> 
> but the others cost too much, which is fine if you get BFP within a month or two but any longer and its costingClick to expand...

i buy em on amazon for a bit cheaper than in-store, but after 7 months it's just not worth the price anymore. i really don't need to do them anymore i guess. i am getting positives around the same time every month. i think i am just a poas addict!


----------



## lewsmom

moter98 said:


> lewsmom said:
> 
> 
> thanks for the warm welcome ladies.. its very hard because we all know there are people out their who really struggle ttc.. but its horrible for anyone after the 6 month mark i think... it comes with alot of stress and worry.. im lucky i have a soon to be 5 year old handsome prince.. but we are dying for another prince or princess.. been really stressed the last few months.. starting to think whether something fertility wise could be wrong i dunno.. does any1 else feel this way?
> 
> i feel the same way. i do have a wonderful 20 month old DS. i'm lucky to have him too. i did get pregnant this around on 2nd cycle but had a chemical. nothing since. can't help but think that maybe that chemical messed up my hormones or something. really thought i would have seen a bfp a long time ago. i was really stressed about it like you, but am taking the relaxed approach now. i have a plan so i feel better now. i'm gonna go to dr in june if no bfp and let them sort it out for me. for some reason that has made me feel better about it. i also had this "plan" that i wanted 3 kids before 35. i finally let go of that too and it has taken the pressure off. i always thought it was supposed to be so easy to get pregnant, what with all the use protection stuff. we were led to believe you would get pregnant at the drop of the hat if you didn't use a prevention method. well, not the case here.Click to expand...

yeah i can completly relate to you.. im almost in the exact same situation.. im lucky that my step mom is a nurse so shes been good with advice and stuff.. its real weird for me to understand about things taking their time because my son was a beautiful suprise for us and we said when he went to school we'd love another and i suppose we just expected it to be 'easy' to get caught so to speak but this isnt the case.. which is hard to understand after having an unplanned pregnancy IYKWIM? its nice to have someone to tlk to in the same situation though.. theres not many ppl round by me i can tlk to.. just my step mom for advice frm time to time :flower:


----------



## Pinky32

Ive never had a dark positive on an OPK let alone an HCG test

Lewsmom - i havent reached the 6 month mark but moter lets me off cos im an old bird :rofl:

ive got my IC from amazon and looked at amazon for digital test sticks but i found them cheaper on ebay - pack of 7 for £7.50 but dont know if i want to poas every single day just so that it learns my cycle


----------



## moter98

only took 3 months with ds. we thought it would take much longer so we were very surprised. after that i just assumed when we wanted another it would happen right away. i'm trying to be patient now and not worry that something is wrong. i realize i am now in my 30's too and it just may take longer. i was 29 with ds.


----------



## tryingforno2

Thanks pink32 :) I'm not going anywhere! I am very glad to have you ladies here :)

I don't like the tww forums much, they make you over think the slightest twinge lol.

:) sending you all babydust :) xx


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Ive never had a dark positive on an OPK let alone an HCG test
> 
> Lewsmom - i havent reached the 6 month mark but moter lets me off cos im an old bird :rofl:
> 
> ive got my IC from amazon and looked at amazon for digital test sticks but i found them cheaper on ebay - pack of 7 for £7.50 but dont know if i want to poas every single day just so that it learns my cycle

ooh, you get to poas everyday with that moniter? that would take care of my poas addiction. hmmm, i may have to look into that some more. 
pinky, you crack me up. you've been ttc awhile. 5 months is a good chunk of time, especially when you want it so darn bad. feels like eternity.
i did check ebay for the CB, but they are always more expensive. i'm done with them anyway. i need to try an opk with the lines so i can see if i really have a + or not. that smiley face shows up too much. i'm hoping its faulty tests and not my body gearing up to o and stopping, starting, stopping, starting. will find out this month what the regular opk's say. i may be posting some on here asking if they're positive as i've never done the kind with 2 lines before. are you getting a 3 day temp rise on your chart since you aren't getting a + opk?


----------



## Pinky32

tryingforno2 said:


> Thanks pink32 :) I'm not going anywhere! I am very glad to have you ladies here :)
> 
> I don't like the tww forums much, they make you over think the slightest twinge lol.
> 
> :) sending you all babydust :) xx

goody - glad your not going to leave us :hugs:

im feeling a bit left out as im the only one who hasnt had children

the nearest ive ever been is having my mc in dec

i liked parts of the tww forum, but every twinge is noted and most have moved on to 1st tri now - so im going to stay here until i get my twins :winkwink:


----------



## moter98

tryingforno2 said:


> Thanks pink32 :) I'm not going anywhere! I am very glad to have you ladies here :)
> 
> I don't like the tww forums much, they make you over think the slightest twinge lol.
> 
> :) sending you all babydust :) xx

i try not to symptom spot. last month i had these weird cramps all throughout my ttw and thought, maybe, but nope. still don't know what that was. tbh, i always skip the symptoms posts. there's really no way to tell if it's pregnancy or af cause they both have the same symptoms. it's only in hindsight you know what your symptoms meant. i don't want to get someones hopes and say sounds like pregnancy and then af shows. that's probably way more of a letdown.


----------



## moter98

pinky, you may not have children yet, but you are gonna be the first one on here to post about having twins! ok, i made it like 3 hours without saying it, does that count?


----------



## Pinky32

all the symptoms i had througout the whole of dec - i still have now!

i think mine are just result of coming off bcp

i got to the point where if i sneezed i was thinking "ooh pregnancy symptom"


----------



## moter98

lol! i had zero symptoms with DS so i know no symptoms doesn't mean you're not. i never even had morning sickness. i was just hungry! while other women would be throwing up i was stuffing my face, lol. DS was born with a birth defect though and i've read that no MS can mean birth defect. in my case, it was right. but then again, i know lots of women who had no MS and no birth defects either.


----------



## tryingforno2

I had no idea I was pregnant, the only way time I suspected was when my period was late and because I had period pains I thought I was going to start AF everyday :-/ wasn't until I did a test and I got an invalid that I thought maybe I am pregnant, actually I had really sore boobs, and I never had that before but I get that right before AF is due now :(


----------



## Pinky32

moter - 3 hours isnt not mentioning it again!!! :rofl:

ive read that its quite common for pple not to have ms

sore boobs seems to be common - i think i have the most insensitive boobs in history so any sort of ache or twinge in them would be lovely

bring on the sore bbs!!!

i just feel sick all day long and its really getting me down = woman today at scan didnt think anything of it but its not natural to feel sick since start of dec


----------



## moter98

maybe mention that to your dr. he might have some insight for you. hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> maybe mention that to your dr. he might have some insight for you. hope you start feeling better soon!

he knows all ready

when i first went to see him with nausea,backache, niggling cramps, bloated stomach, tender and sore stomach - id had them all for 3 weeks before iwent to see him , then started brown spotting and thats why he did the tests

when i saw him last week i told him i still had all the above and he said to wait for ultrasound scan

thats why im going to see him next week to talk about scan and say that i still have the above and thats why i want hormones and ov tested


----------



## moter98

he's right to do the scan. these sypmtoms are sometimes seen in ectopic pregnancy - in your tube - but they would have seen that on a scan. 
when i was reading about fibroids it said some symptoms are backache and bloating like you describe. when did you say your next scan is?


----------



## moter98

have they rules out ectopic pregnancy? an ectopic wouldn't show up in bloodwork, but the symptoms you describe sound like an ectopic. you will often have pregnancy symptoms. the stomach pain though is common with an ectopic.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> he's right to do the scan. these sypmtoms are sometimes seen in ectopic pregnancy - in your tube - but they would have seen that on a scan.
> when i was reading about fibroids it said some symptoms are backache and bloating like you describe. when did you say your next scan is?

i dont have another scan booked yet - she only mentioned it today lol NHS doesnt work that quick!

he did mention to me possible ectopic/mc but because of the brown spotting which went on for 7 days he said it was mc

the lady today did say that she didnt think it was fibroids, just that it could be, she couldnt see my left ovary as it was hiding behind my uterus

i can put up with backacke, bloatingand niggling cramps - its the nausea that im struggling with - ive been sick twice only, rest of time i just want to be sick and sometimes sit there heaving


----------



## moter98

i'm gonna post this about ectopic not to scare you, but just so you are aware should you have any of these symptoms. if you do, don't wait for another scan, go to the ER. 

Ectopic Pregnancy

An ectopic pregnancy is a life-threatening condition that requires emergency treatment. It predominantly occurs when the embryo implants in one of the fallopian tubes instead of the uterus. Rarely, the embryo can attach to an ovary or other abdominal organs. An ectopic pregnancy is most likely to occur within the first few weeks of pregnancy and is usually discovered by the 8th week of pregnancy.
How Common Is Ectopic Pregnancy?

An ectopic pregnancy is estimated to occur in up to 1 out of every 50 pregnancies.
What Are the Symptoms of an Ectopic Pregnancy?

Common symptoms include:

Light vaginal bleeding
Nausea and vomiting
Lower abdominal pain
Sharp abdominal cramps
Pain on one side of the body
Dizziness or weakness
Pain in the shoulder, neck, or rectum

If the fallopian tube ruptures, the pain and bleeding could be severe enough to cause fainting.

If you are experiencing the symptoms listed above, contact your health care provider right away and go to the emergency room. Getting to the hospital immediately is important to reduce the risk of hemorrhaging (severe bleeding) and to preserve your fertility.


----------



## moter98

i am a bit concerned for you with the nausea and stomach pain dear.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> i'm gonna post this about ectopic not to scare you, but just so you are aware should you have any of these symptoms. if you do, don't wait for another scan, go to the ER.
> 
> Ectopic Pregnancy
> 
> An ectopic pregnancy is a life-threatening condition that requires emergency treatment. It predominantly occurs when the embryo implants in one of the fallopian tubes instead of the uterus. Rarely, the embryo can attach to an ovary or other abdominal organs. An ectopic pregnancy is most likely to occur within the first few weeks of pregnancy and is usually discovered by the 8th week of pregnancy.
> How Common Is Ectopic Pregnancy?
> 
> An ectopic pregnancy is estimated to occur in up to 1 out of every 50 pregnancies.
> What Are the Symptoms of an Ectopic Pregnancy?
> 
> Common symptoms include:
> 
> Light vaginal bleeding
> Nausea and vomiting
> Lower abdominal pain
> Sharp abdominal cramps
> Pain on one side of the body
> Dizziness or weakness
> Pain in the shoulder, neck, or rectum
> 
> If the fallopian tube ruptures, the pain and bleeding could be severe enough to cause fainting.
> 
> If you are experiencing the symptoms listed above, contact your health care provider right away and go to the emergency room. Getting to the hospital immediately is important to reduce the risk of hemorrhaging (severe bleeding) and to preserve your fertility.

a few days after i saw the doc for 1st blood test, he then arranged for a 2nd blood test
the day after that (xmas eve night) i was rushed to hospital with severe pain in stomach and i was holding my jogging bottoms away from my stomach as even they were hurting mewhen they touched my stomach

they did more blood tests and ruled out ectopic and confirmed mc

i then saw my doc again on 29th dec and he agreed but because i still had pains and nausea etc thats why he called to bring my ultrasound scan forward

i even mentioned mc/ectopic to lady today at the scan - she said it wasnt ectopic


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i'm gonna post this about ectopic not to scare you, but just so you are aware should you have any of these symptoms. if you do, don't wait for another scan, go to the ER.
> 
> Ectopic Pregnancy
> 
> An ectopic pregnancy is a life-threatening condition that requires emergency treatment. It predominantly occurs when the embryo implants in one of the fallopian tubes instead of the uterus. Rarely, the embryo can attach to an ovary or other abdominal organs. An ectopic pregnancy is most likely to occur within the first few weeks of pregnancy and is usually discovered by the 8th week of pregnancy.
> How Common Is Ectopic Pregnancy?
> 
> An ectopic pregnancy is estimated to occur in up to 1 out of every 50 pregnancies.
> What Are the Symptoms of an Ectopic Pregnancy?
> 
> Common symptoms include:
> 
> Light vaginal bleeding
> Nausea and vomiting
> Lower abdominal pain
> Sharp abdominal cramps
> Pain on one side of the body
> Dizziness or weakness
> Pain in the shoulder, neck, or rectum
> 
> If the fallopian tube ruptures, the pain and bleeding could be severe enough to cause fainting.
> 
> If you are experiencing the symptoms listed above, contact your health care provider right away and go to the emergency room. Getting to the hospital immediately is important to reduce the risk of hemorrhaging (severe bleeding) and to preserve your fertility.
> 
> a few days after i saw the doc for 1st blood test, he then arranged for a 2nd blood test
> the day after that (xmas eve night) i was rushed to hospital with severe pain in stomach and i was holding my jogging bottoms away from my stomach as even they were hurting mewhen they touched my stomach
> 
> they did more blood tests and ruled out ectopic and confirmed mc
> 
> i then saw my doc again on 29th dec and he agreed but because i still had pains and nausea etc thats why he called to bring my ultrasound scan forward
> 
> i even mentioned mc/ectopic to lady today at the scan - she said it wasnt ectopicClick to expand...

ok, that is a relief. you had me a bit worried there! glad it wasn't ectopic. maybe it will just take a bit for your bodies hormones to go back to normal after the m/c.


----------



## Pinky32

i was worried to until doc confirmed it wasnt

yes i agree but the doc checking hormones cant hurt


----------



## Pinky32

sorry i got you worried :hug:


----------



## moter98

yeah, still have him check. and let me know your results! i think we are cycle buddies too. we will be in the tww around the same time.


----------



## jensha

.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> yeah, still have him check. and let me know your results! i think we are cycle buddies too. we will be in the tww around the same time.

of course i'll let you know

my ticker says 28 day cycle but all my charts now say average is 33 but countdowntopregnancy is the only one saying 28


----------



## moter98

mine are 25-28. last month was 26. i've been having longer lp's the last 2 months.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> mine are 25-28. last month was 26. i've been having longer lp's the last 2 months.

ooooh nice

i remember the days when i was 28 days


----------



## moter98

They shortened after my chemical. Used to be 30-32 days. Don't know why.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> They shortened after my chemical. Used to be 30-32 days. Don't know why.

oooh weird!

i wouldnt even mind 30-32 - i will run around my flat naked if this cycle is a nice short one (shorter than 53 days)


----------



## moter98

I hope it regulates out for you this month !


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> I hope it regulates out for you this month !

thank you

then we can be tww buddies

you cant get rid of me that easily 

:happydance:


----------



## moter98

Lol!


----------



## Faythe

Thanks girls :hugs:

I was OK and had gotten over the upset until I logged on this eve and got a nasty PM from someone else.

Fingers crossed your scan comes back all clear Pinky. I've got all my crossables crossed for you :haha:

I had a transvaginal scan too a few months back and all I am going to say to you is 'dildo cam' :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Thanks girls :hugs:
> 
> I was OK and had gotten over the upset until I logged on this eve and got a nasty PM from someone else.
> 
> Fingers crossed your scan comes back all clear Pinky. I've got all my crossables crossed for you :haha:
> 
> I had a transvaginal scan too a few months back and all I am going to say to you is 'dildo cam' :rofl:

some pple are so pathetic they have nothing better to do than send nasty pm's - ignore the stupid, childish little girl!

oooooooh im quite excited now - i have a drawer full of them!! Obviously with no cams on them lol

i must remember that one - dildo cam :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Sorry some are being so mean to you faythe. I don't get why. You clearly said you were happy for her bfp but she posted in the wrong forum. That should have been it. Don't let the few negative, nasty people get you down. You also have a lot of nice people on here! Best to just ignore them at this point. They are not worth the time.
Dildo cam, lmfao!


----------



## Faythe

Well, the whole point of what I was saying was that it had been posted in TTC which is why someone had called her harsh. I don't really understand why my posts were so difficult for some to grasp :shrug:

Oh yes! Dildo cam. Bloody 'orrid thing it was. And the lube was FREEZING!

But the guy doing the scan was hot - it was so embarrassing. There's me, legs akimbo and the damn guy was good looking :blush:


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls :hugs:
> 
> I was OK and had gotten over the upset until I logged on this eve and got a nasty PM from someone else.
> 
> Fingers crossed your scan comes back all clear Pinky. I've got all my crossables crossed for you :haha:
> 
> I had a transvaginal scan too a few months back and all I am going to say to you is 'dildo cam' :rofl:
> 
> some pple are so pathetic they have nothing better to do than send nasty pm's - ignore the stupid, childish little girl!
> 
> oooooooh im quite excited now - i have a drawer full of them!! Obviously with no cams on them lol
> 
> i must remember that one - dildo cam :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha! I was going to say - You have dildo cam? :rofl:

You're right. And I bet neither would have ever said anything if they'd come face to face with me :nope:


----------



## Pinky32

Guy! no way! im not having a stranger poking around down there sticking freezing cold dildo cam up me!

Moter will confirm this - its taken me 42 years to stick my own finger up there!

no no no no its just not happening

the woman today said it was a shame my doc hadnt arranged it already as she would have done it there n then - i turned to her without even thinking and said "oh no i havent shaved today" :rofl:
with their kind of attitude - just imagine how the kids will grow up


----------



## moter98

lol! pinky you crack me up. i have rarely had a female u/s tech or ob. doesn't bother me though. i have had yearly paps and various other tests, then with being pregnant with a higher risk and having a baby with birth defect, then being through labor....doesn't bother me a bit anymore. i do have a very good ob. he is very good about making you feel comfortable and distracting with small talk. you will get through it and someday it won't be a big deal anymore. 

faythe - i know they would have never gotten nasty to your face. the whole thing was completely uncalled for. fortunately, most people understood what you were saying.


----------



## Pinky32

i do have a tendancy to say before i think- it just blurted out but she didnt seem bothered by it lol

i think i could cope with a guy if he didnt talk small talk - while hes poking around down there i dont want someone saying "so how was your christmas" lol concentrate on what your doing!

i should imagine when in labour you dont care whos watching - just get the baby out for the pain to stop

i remember when i was about 17 i found two lumps in my bbs,doc sent me to hospital to have them checked - the hospital was a training hospital so i had a doc and about 20 students not much older than me and all male, and they all had to have a feel - well i have an ample chest so i was sooooooooooooo embarressed so the nurse held my hand lol

maybe i need to get OH to play doctors and nurses lol

faythe - you have us chicky xx


----------



## moter98

Yep, there could have been a parade in the delivery room and I wouldn't have cared!


----------



## Pinky32

my mum has always said since i was young, that the day i announce im pregnant she is emigrating as i have a very low pain thresshold

but ive been thru so much pain this past year since the accident she told me shes proud of me


----------



## Pinky32

[email protected]


----------



## moter98

i actually didn't have much pain throughout the labor. i got the epidural as soon as i could then there was no pain till after baby was out. i had a placenta accreta where the placenta was stuck to my uterus. nurse had plugged out my epi by then thinking i was done. well, they didn't know the placenta wasn't gonna come out like it should. dr told me he could try removing it manually there or they would take me back to surgery and cut me open. i did NOT go through all that only to get cut open too, so i opted for manual removal. i do not regret it, but let me tell you, i didn't know a person could ever be in as much pain as i was. only thing i could do was scream. i almost passed out, but didn't. wish i would have though. DH said the whole thing lasted about 2 minutes. i was lucky and they were able to remove it all in one piece. dr assured me next time they will have my blood type on hand and an anesthesioligist in the room. it is pretty rare to happen i guess since i had no previous scars or anything. of course it would happen to me i thought. other than that though, i thought labor was just fine. dr and nurses were great and gave me the epidural as soon as i wanted it.


----------



## moter98

do you know you develop a higher pain tolerance the more pain you've been through? i would say you will fair very good with all you have been through already. oh, and take every drug they will give you.:rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

couldnt they have given epidural again or some gas n air

i know when i had my accident in june they needed to reset my arm so they gave me tons of morphine and my mum said i just drift off to sleep for 5 mins

oh god im sorry you went thru that - i guess now looking back it was better than surgery and stitches with a new born but still - ouch


----------



## LoveMrsP

Pinky u had ur scan I was thinking about u all night, I just woke up and jumped straight on here to see how u went and sooo many post I had to back track, glad too see it was good except for the mean nurse! Im also trying to conceive my first but I feel so much more comfortable in this thread with u girls as faythe knows people on here can be rude sorry that happen to u hunny! Moter ur son is super cute I love ur dp, we've both been trying for 8 months! I hardly post in these forums so thanks ladies for letting me post in here! Xox oxo


----------



## Faythe

Pinky, my internet has gone up the swanny and my reply to your PM lost. I'm on my phone now as our wireless is not working :dohh:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> couldnt they have given epidural again or some gas n air
> 
> i know when i had my accident in june they needed to reset my arm so they gave me tons of morphine and my mum said i just drift off to sleep for 5 mins
> 
> oh god im sorry you went thru that - i guess now looking back it was better than surgery and stitches with a new born but still - ouch

there was no time for any painkillers but nubain. that did NOTHING but make me groggy for about 4 hours afterward. my cervix was closing so i had to make the choice that minute or they were taking me to theatre. even though it was excruciating and tramautic for me i would still choose that over getting cut open. the recovery was much easier that way. i know that it will be managed differently if it happens again. there was really no way for them to know and dr did everything he could. i'm just happy he knew what he what to do. it all worked out well, and here i am, trying to do it again!


----------



## moter98

LoveMrsP said:


> Pinky u had ur scan I was thinking about u all night, I just woke up and jumped straight on here to see how u went and sooo many post I had to back track, glad too see it was good except for the mean nurse! Im also trying to conceive my first but I feel so much more comfortable in this thread with u girls as faythe knows people on here can be rude sorry that happen to u hunny! Moter ur son is super cute I love ur dp, we've both been trying for 8 months! I hardly post in these forums so thanks ladies for letting me post in here! Xox oxo

thanks! yeah, i think he's just the cutest boy ever. how are you doing? where are you in your cycle, tww yet?


----------



## Pinky32

LoveMrsP said:


> Pinky u had ur scan I was thinking about u all night, I just woke up and jumped straight on here to see how u went and sooo many post I had to back track, glad too see it was good except for the mean nurse! Im also trying to conceive my first but I feel so much more comfortable in this thread with u girls as faythe knows people on here can be rude sorry that happen to u hunny! Moter ur son is super cute I love ur dp, we've both been trying for 8 months! I hardly post in these forums so thanks ladies for letting me post in here! Xox oxo

Awwww MrsP thank you - thats so lovely of you

it was a relief to know there was no alien in there ready to jump out my chest lol

i feel comfortable in this thread - at home - some of the bigger threads have too many people and its hard to join in and you can get lost easily - these girls are lovely (so far ) so i think im staying put in here until i hit menopause haha

We dont "allow" you to post in here - the £20 you pay me weekly allows it :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

faythe - dont worry hunnie xx

moter- rather you than me - no way

im becoming obsessed with heads - everytime i look at a baby im looking to see the shape of their heads (my OH has a bit of a cone head) - moter, he has a lovely shaped head (sorry i know it sounds silly)


----------



## moter98

that's so funny you say that! he had a flat head as a baby. they wanted to helmet him and we said no way. it shaped up just fine on his own. he does have a huge head though. just like his grandpa. rather you than me - haha! you will do just fine, you'll get 2 in one shot. :rofl:


----------



## moter98

i like this thread too. all of you ladies are lovely and pinky, you crack me up!


----------



## Pinky32

my sister had a flat head and the doc showed my mum how to rub it each day, as though your stroking her head, as the skull is soft when their new and it went into a lovely shape

i do think of random things - didnt think i did until i started talking about shaving and shapes of heads etc

:rofl:

i think i have learnt more in 3 days than the last 3 months - and its all because of you guys

p.s. does that make me the joker of the group?


----------



## LoveMrsP

im and cd11 today yay about to ovulate good thing is my hubby and are are still on holidays so as soon as i get my positive opk i have him here waiting hahaha
Now i feel more comfy i tell u a little more about me, I had endo for 4years ive had 4 laps to burn and remove as much as my doc could my last lap was 1 year ago he told me its not to bad. I thought falling preggers would be easy too but doc wont help me until 1 year i have had the cd21 prog.. (something i cant spell it haha) which happen to be on a perfect 28 day cycle so yes i ovulated but since then my cycles have gone crazy so no luck since then. i do talk to my mum and best friend about it but theres only so much u can feel right to say then other things i just stalk bnb this is the first thread ive posted in as the other ones fill up so quick and because of the time differences i miss everything


----------



## moter98

we did repositioning for DS and cranial sachral therapy, about 6 sessions. it all worked itself out. DS wears shoes/brace for his clubfoot while sleeping so we just didn't want to helmet him too unless it was necessary. 

yep, you're the joker of the group pinky.

i think i am the queen of google/fact finder, lol!


----------



## Pinky32

LoveMrsP said:


> im and cd11 today yay about to ovulate good thing is my hubby and are are still on holidays so as soon as i get my positive opk i have him here waiting hahaha
> Now i feel more comfy i tell u a little more about me, I had endo for 4years ive had 4 laps to burn and remove as much as my doc could my last lap was 1 year ago he told me its not to bad. I thought falling preggers would be easy too but doc wont help me until 1 year i have had the cd21 prog.. (something i cant spell it haha) which happen to be on a perfect 28 day cycle so yes i ovulated but since then my cycles have gone crazy so no luck since then. i do talk to my mum and best friend about it but theres only so much u can feel right to say then other things i just stalk bnb this is the first thread ive posted in as the other ones fill up so quick and because of the time differences i miss everything

ok i need someone to translate this

whats a lap?

awwwwww thank you hunnie - we're glad you chose us to talk to and not just stalk us


----------



## moter98

LoveMrsP said:


> im and cd11 today yay about to ovulate good thing is my hubby and are are still on holidays so as soon as i get my positive opk i have him here waiting hahaha
> Now i feel more comfy i tell u a little more about me, I had endo for 4years ive had 4 laps to burn and remove as much as my doc could my last lap was 1 year ago he told me its not to bad. I thought falling preggers would be easy too but doc wont help me until 1 year i have had the cd21 prog.. (something i cant spell it haha) which happen to be on a perfect 28 day cycle so yes i ovulated but since then my cycles have gone crazy so no luck since then. i do talk to my mum and best friend about it but theres only so much u can feel right to say then other things i just stalk bnb this is the first thread ive posted in as the other ones fill up so quick and because of the time differences i miss everything

there is a natural supplement you can take to try to regulate your cycles again. it is called vitex, also marketed under the name fertilaid. if dr won't help you yet, maybe you could try that. i haven't used it myself, but read the reviews on amazon about it. seems it's helped women regulate their cycles. i decided not to take it as mine are pretty regular. hoping you get your bfp and don't have to go to the dr. i don't know much about endo, but if dr isn't worried it must not be something that would prevent you from getting pregnant, right?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> we did repositioning for DS and cranial sachral therapy, about 6 sessions. it all worked itself out. DS wears shoes/brace for his clubfoot while sleeping so we just didn't want to helmet him too unless it was necessary.
> 
> yep, you're the joker of the group pinky.
> 
> i think i am the queen of google/fact finder, lol!

noooooooooo the joker is always the dumb one :cry:

but yes you are the queen of google :thumbup:

my cousin had a clubfoot - they operated on him when he was tiny (40 years ago) - aww bless him:hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> LoveMrsP said:
> 
> 
> im and cd11 today yay about to ovulate good thing is my hubby and are are still on holidays so as soon as i get my positive opk i have him here waiting hahaha
> Now i feel more comfy i tell u a little more about me, I had endo for 4years ive had 4 laps to burn and remove as much as my doc could my last lap was 1 year ago he told me its not to bad. I thought falling preggers would be easy too but doc wont help me until 1 year i have had the cd21 prog.. (something i cant spell it haha) which happen to be on a perfect 28 day cycle so yes i ovulated but since then my cycles have gone crazy so no luck since then. i do talk to my mum and best friend about it but theres only so much u can feel right to say then other things i just stalk bnb this is the first thread ive posted in as the other ones fill up so quick and because of the time differences i miss everything
> 
> there is a natural supplement you can take to try to regulate your cycles again. it is called vitex, also marketed under the name fertilaid. if dr won't help you yet, maybe you could try that. i haven't used it myself, but read the reviews on amazon about it. seems it's helped women regulate their cycles. i decided not to take it as mine are pretty regular. hoping you get your bfp and don't have to go to the dr. i don't know much about endo, but if dr isn't worried it must not be something that would prevent you from getting pregnant, right?Click to expand...

i take vitex agnus castus as i was on a long cycle - 10 days of taking it and AF came on cd53

i take it twice a day - it helps regulate your cycles - pills or liquid (i take liquid) from amazon


----------



## moter98

haha, i didn't mean joker in that sense, i meant the funny one.

they don't operate on clubfoot anymore unless it's a severe case. now they slowly stretch the foot after birth and hold it with a series of casts. then he will wear special shoes with a metal bar connecting them to maintain the correction. he will wear them until about age 5 1/2. it's not a big deal really, just a routine now.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> haha, i didn't mean joker in that sense, i meant the funny one.
> 
> they don't operate on clubfoot anymore unless it's a severe case. now they slowly stretch the foot after birth and hold it with a series of casts. then he will wear special shoes with a metal bar connecting them to maintain the correction. he will wear them until about age 5 1/2. it's not a big deal really, just a routine now.

oh ok i dont mind being the goofy funny one!

the good thing when their young, they dont know any different - if he was 20 and had to start wearing it, it would be hard


----------



## LoveMrsP

oh interesting im going to google that thanks moter and yes he thinks it has nothing to do with my endo at the moment, and pinky a lap is a laparoscopy sorry i should have spelt it properly. i honestly think that im missing ovulation but after watching the great sperm race i think its alot harder then i thought please tell u girls have watched that? its just so much easier to understand!


----------



## moter98

yeah he doesnt know what its like not wearing them. he has figured out how to take them off now. we have to put him to sleep wearing a sleep sack so he cant get to them. not sure what to do when he figures on the zipper on that. he does seem a bit uncomfortable in them at times,but its our only option if we don't want him to relapse. maybe when he's older we can bribe him to keep them on, haha!


----------



## Pinky32

LoveMrsP said:


> oh interesting im going to google that thanks moter and yes he thinks it has nothing to do with my endo at the moment, and pinky a lap is a laparoscopy sorry i should have spelt it properly. i honestly think that im missing ovulation but after watching the great sperm race i think its alot harder then i thought please tell u girls have watched that? its just so much easier to understand!

ahhhhhhh ok

is that the one where they put a camera in your bellybutton? if it is,i had one when i was about 20

Yes i watched that film - its a miracle anyone has got pregnant

i watched it on a day when i was really low and started crying and the poor sperm dying and lying around everywhere - really upset me

we go to soooooooo much effort to get the sperm to meet the egg and after that miracle has happened, it doesnt always implant - amazing


----------



## moter98

LoveMrsP said:


> oh interesting im going to google that thanks moter and yes he thinks it has nothing to do with my endo at the moment, and pinky a lap is a laparoscopy sorry i should have spelt it properly. i honestly think that im missing ovulation but after watching the great sperm race i think its alot harder then i thought please tell u girls have watched that? its just so much easier to understand!

yes i have watched it! it's a miracle we can get pregnant at all. i have to admit after watching it i feel sad for all those :spermy: that don't make it. :dohh:

are you charting? that would help you to see if you are o'ing. you can use the website fertility friend. it will automatically track your temps and draw the coverline, etc.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> yeah he doesnt know what its like not wearing them. he has figured out how to take them off now. we have to put him to sleep wearing a sleep sack so he cant get to them. not sure what to do when he figures on the zipper on that. he does seem a bit uncomfortable in them at times,but its our only option if we don't want him to relapse. maybe when he's older we can bribe him to keep them on, haha!

awwww bless him

must be hard for you - i know this will sound weird but if their uncomfortable at times for him, it must mean their working

totally off subject - when my sister wore a brace on her teeth she was laughing at the start that it didnt hurt, but my parents had to keep tightening it each week and she was moaning that it was hurting her - meant it was doing its job and moving her teeth into position


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> yeah he doesnt know what its like not wearing them. he has figured out how to take them off now. we have to put him to sleep wearing a sleep sack so he cant get to them. not sure what to do when he figures on the zipper on that. he does seem a bit uncomfortable in them at times,but its our only option if we don't want him to relapse. maybe when he's older we can bribe him to keep them on, haha!
> 
> awwww bless him
> 
> must be hard for you - i know this will sound weird but if their uncomfortable at times for him, it must mean their working
> 
> totally off subject - when my sister wore a brace on her teeth she was laughing at the start that it didnt hurt, but my parents had to keep tightening it each week and she was moaning that it was hurting her - meant it was doing its job and moving her teeth into positionClick to expand...

it doesn't physically hurt him, it's just that it holds his feet into a fixed position so he can't sleep how he wants to. google ponseti brace and you will see what i mean. the bar connects his feet together and one foot held outward at a 60 degree angle. i do feel bad for him at times cause i can see him struggling to bend his legs, but i also know it's best for him. dr just said to make sure we never let him sleep without them so he doesn't know how good it is to sleep without them.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> yeah he doesnt know what its like not wearing them. he has figured out how to take them off now. we have to put him to sleep wearing a sleep sack so he cant get to them. not sure what to do when he figures on the zipper on that. he does seem a bit uncomfortable in them at times,but its our only option if we don't want him to relapse. maybe when he's older we can bribe him to keep them on, haha!
> 
> awwww bless him
> 
> must be hard for you - i know this will sound weird but if their uncomfortable at times for him, it must mean their working
> 
> totally off subject - when my sister wore a brace on her teeth she was laughing at the start that it didnt hurt, but my parents had to keep tightening it each week and she was moaning that it was hurting her - meant it was doing its job and moving her teeth into positionClick to expand...
> 
> it doesn't physically hurt him, it's just that it holds his feet into a fixed position so he can't sleep how he wants to. google ponseti brace and you will see what i mean. the bar connects his feet together and one foot held outward at a 60 degree angle. i do feel bad for him at times cause i can see him struggling to bend his legs, but i also know it's best for him. dr just said to make sure we never let him sleep without them so he doesn't know how good it is to sleep without them.Click to expand...


awwww i just watched a video on it - i understand what the doc is saying but it must be really hard for you though


----------



## moter98

it really isn't a big deal, just every now and then if i see him sleeping fitfully trying to pull his legs up. he does sleep pretty well so it must not bother him too often. we are just so happy and grateful it was something that could be fixed without surgery. and he was born healthy so nothing more we could ask for. we were worried he would have neurological problems as i went on google after i found out at my 20 week scan and read all these scary things that he could have along with the clubfoot. but i also found a great forum of other mothers in the same situation. they all helped me find the best dr to fix his foot and i'm forever grateful to them for that.


----------



## Pinky32

ahhhh your a great mum and hes lucky to have you

he looks so cute and happy in that pic


----------



## Pinky32

right its 2am - time for bed i think

have a good night and speak to you tomorrow

thank you for all your help today

nighty night :hug:


----------



## moter98

oh thank you! that brought tears to my eyes. yes, it is hard some days and i wish it were different, but it could be worse. we traveled for DS treatment and stayed at the ronald mcdonald house. we met many parents there that were there because their kids were being treated at the clinic for cancer and heart problems. i always think back to that when we have a bad day and thank the lord for DS's health. he only has about 3 1/2 years left and then he will have a fully functioning, painfree foot for life. (we were against surgery as we didn't want it to cause him pain later it life) it isn't the best method of correction for clubfoot anyway. oh i could go on and on about clubfoot, i know more about it than the dr's in my state do. thank god i do or one of them would have messed up his foot. we went out of state for his treatment and go every 6 months for followups. best decision we ever made!
anyway, all is well now. yes, he is happy now. so much joy. i cuddle and kiss him as often as he'll let me, whenever he will stop moving for one second!


----------



## moter98

night pinky!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> oh thank you! that brought tears to my eyes. yes, it is hard some days and i wish it were different, but it could be worse. we traveled for DS treatment and stayed at the ronald mcdonald house. we met many parents there that were there because their kids were being treated at the clinic for cancer and heart problems. i always think back to that when we have a bad day and thank the lord for DS's health. he only has about 3 1/2 years left and then he will have a fully functioning, painfree foot for life. (we were against surgery as we didn't want it to cause him pain later it life) it isn't the best method of correction for clubfoot anyway. oh i could go on and on about clubfoot, i know more about it than the dr's in my state do. thank god i do or one of them would have messed up his foot. we went out of state for his treatment and go every 6 months for followups. best decision we ever made!
> anyway, all is well now. yes, he is happy now. so much joy. i cuddle and kiss him as often as he'll let me, whenever he will stop moving for one second!

sorry i didnt mean to make you cry - its just that so many pple just take what a doc has to say as gospel so its lovely that you did your research and chose what you wanted for DS.

The pic itself shows you made the best choice.

Its hard for you but as you say in 3 1/2 years time it will all be over and he will be problem free.

God it must have been hard seeing all those children with cancer and heart problems - makes you realise how lucky and blessed you are

its sad in a way, that a "normal" person knows more about a subject than the doctors buti guess we could say that about most situations, if they specialise in an area they dont see "outside the box" whereas when you research you look at all areas of a subject

your a lovely woman and sound like a great mum and you so deserve another baby (or two) - you can have the twins lol

rights im def off now, its now 2.15am and im sleepy

speak to you tomoz hun xx


----------



## moter98

i don't blame the dr's. the ponseti method, that's what it's called is fairly new medically speaking. only been around for about 50 years and is not something learned in medical school. those certified in it take a weekend course on it, which is not long enough to learn the method in my opinion. as you may have noticed, i am research sort of person and spent most my time learning about this method. once i had the facts i started interviewing dr's and their answers had me running for the hills. i decided to just go to the best dr. he worked under dr ponseti, the man who invented the method. he died a couple years ago and dr. m took over all his patients. he is my son's dr and the most wonderful dr in the whole world. never met another like him. 
pinky, you deserve a baby or two also! i'm so glad you joined this thread!! now get some sleep. :)


----------



## Pinky32

awwww hunnie im glad i joined your thread 

without sounding all gushy, i just hope i get the chance to be half the mum that you are

:hug:

i think its a lot easier now with the internet, there is sooooo much info to be found on it, you just have to take the time to look

you wanted the best for your lil boy and did the research and found a doc that trained under the main that invented this method. You looked at all the pros and cons. And you have a gorgeous lil boy that have perfect feet to go with the rest of his perfectness.

I have decided that YOU should have the twins and then give one to me cos that saves me any of the pain of labour 

See! I cant stay serious for too long :rofl:

I am the joker of the family :happydance:


----------



## Faythe

Morning girls :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Morning girls :hugs:

morning hunnie, how you feeling today?


----------



## Faythe

Blah :rofl:

I've overslept and now my head hurts. Time for a chamomile tea to fix it :flower:

On the plus side I've had a temp rise today, so fingers crossed it rises again :happydance:

How about you chica?


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Blah :rofl:
> 
> I've overslept and now my head hurts. Time for a chamomile tea to fix it :flower:
> 
> On the plus side I've had a temp rise today, so fingers crossed it rises again :happydance:
> 
> How about you chica?

Im in one of those "cant be bothered" moods - need to jump in shower but cant be bothered, need a pee but cant be bothered

oh i love a temp rise :happydance:


----------



## Faythe

Haha! If you have to pee, then pee :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Haha! If you have to pee, then pee :rofl:

i got off my fat arse and went for a pee, shower, styled hair, put face on and got dressed

knackered now lol


I was given the title of the joker in this thread last night

Moter is the queen of google

what are you?


----------



## moter98

Morning ladies! Up early again getting my workout in before LO wakes up. Yep, I can be on here and workout at the same time. I'm a great multitasker.


----------



## Faythe

Ah man, the image I can in my head haha!


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Morning ladies! Up early again getting my workout in before LO wakes up. Yep, I can be on here and workout at the same time. I'm a great multitasker.


wow go you! I had a lie in then woke to play ps3 in bed. Nice day off for me :cloud9:


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! Up early again getting my workout in before LO wakes up. Yep, I can be on here and workout at the same time. I'm a great multitasker.
> 
> 
> wow go you! I had a lie in then woke to play ps3 in bed. Nice day off for me :cloud9:Click to expand...

i am a bit of a fitness fanatic. i workout 6 days a week. started years ago when i was trying to lose some weight and HATED it. but i kept at it and now i just love it so much. 
glad you got some time to yourself this morning! i get that about once a month when MIL takes DS for the weekend. then i stay up late and sleep in!


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! Up early again getting my workout in before LO wakes up. Yep, I can be on here and workout at the same time. I'm a great multitasker.
> 
> 
> wow go you! I had a lie in then woke to play ps3 in bed. Nice day off for me :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> i am a bit of a fitness fanatic. i workout 6 days a week. started years ago when i was trying to lose some weight and HATED it. but i kept at it and now i just love it so much.
> glad you got some time to yourself this morning! i get that about once a month when MIL takes DS for the weekend. then i stay up late and sleep in!Click to expand...


We bought a treadmill and I use it every second day for a 15 min run. I don't need to lose weight really but got a belly after my 2nd. (I can't do more than 15mins, I get to half a mile and I'm dying!)


----------



## moter98

i have my own home gym now. treadmill, bike, elliptical, free weights, bench. i slowly built it up over time. i hate going to the gym. it just takes up too much time. it's so much better being able to get up and head right to workout, not to mention i don't have to worry about what to do with DS. i only workout 30 minutes a day and take it pretty easy right now cause of the ttc thing. it's how i maintain my weight, and i get to eat more too! if i don't workout, i will gain weight really quickly.


----------



## Pinky32

morning my lovelies

well i found some jelly like stretchy cm on the tissue earlier and im pressuming this is EWCM but im really hoping its not and now im too scared to do an OPK test in case its positive :cry:

im not seeing my OH and really dont want to Ov yet - my calendars said around 20th jan


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> i have my own home gym now. treadmill, bike, elliptical, free weights, bench. i slowly built it up over time. i hate going to the gym. it just takes up too much time. it's so much better being able to get up and head right to workout, not to mention i don't have to worry about what to do with DS. i only workout 30 minutes a day and take it pretty easy right now cause of the ttc thing. it's how i maintain my weight, and i get to eat more too! if i don't workout, i will gain weight really quickly.


that's why I bought the treadmill. I can keep my eye on the kids too and sweat to myself, not in front of people! :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

moter - wheres the pic of your lil stunner ????????? the fairy is nice but he was nicer


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i have my own home gym now. treadmill, bike, elliptical, free weights, bench. i slowly built it up over time. i hate going to the gym. it just takes up too much time. it's so much better being able to get up and head right to workout, not to mention i don't have to worry about what to do with DS. i only workout 30 minutes a day and take it pretty easy right now cause of the ttc thing. it's how i maintain my weight, and i get to eat more too! if i don't workout, i will gain weight really quickly.
> 
> 
> that's why I bought the treadmill. I can keep my eye on the kids too and sweat to myself, not in front of people! :haha:Click to expand...

exactly! i dont feel comfortable working out with a roomful of people and i don't like looking at the half naked 20 year old girls while i'm sweating my a$$ off.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> morning my lovelies
> 
> well i found some jelly like stretchy cm on the tissue earlier and im pressuming this is EWCM but im really hoping its not and now im too scared to do an OPK test in case its positive :cry:
> 
> im not seeing my OH and really dont want to Ov yet - my calendars said around 20th jan

ok pinky. i'll find another pic of him to put up!
it does seem a bit early yet for you to o since af didn't leave you too long ago. what CD are you? as for the cm, it will look like raw eggs whites and stretch pretty far. that means you need to bd right away! i have only read about this, never seen it myself so i only speak from google. if you think you are, take that opk! and make OH come and see you. i bet you could talk him into it.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> morning my lovelies
> 
> well i found some jelly like stretchy cm on the tissue earlier and im pressuming this is EWCM but im really hoping its not and now im too scared to do an OPK test in case its positive :cry:
> 
> im not seeing my OH and really dont want to Ov yet - my calendars said around 20th jan
> 
> ok pinky. i'll find another pic of him to put up!
> it does seem a bit early yet for you to o since af didn't leave you too long ago. what CD are you? as for the cm, it will look like raw eggs whites and stretch pretty far. that means you need to bd right away! i have only read about this, never seen it myself so i only speak from google. if you think you are, take that opk! and make OH come and see you. i bet you could talk him into it.Click to expand...

im on CD8 - my tummt is making the weirdest of noises lol

im going to test in a min - just waiting for my bladder to re-fill without any drink 

it wasnt a lot, a little bit, white, it was stretchy but not a few inches like ive been told it should be, bit like "more concentrated snot" lol

i cant call OH - i'll message you why, i dont mind you girlies knowing my stuff but not other pple


----------



## moter98

ok. i'm not sure that's the cm just before O, but it sounds like it's close. if you are cd8 it's possible o is just around the corner. i usually 0 cd12, get a + opk cd10 or 11, even cd9 one month! i don't suppose you could get in every 2-3 bd this week and next week? that would ensure something waiting for eggy.


----------



## Pinky32

ive just messaged moter, tryingmybest and faythe to explain things


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> ok. i'm not sure that's the cm just before O, but it sounds like it's close. if you are cd8 it's possible o is just around the corner. i usually 0 cd12, get a + opk cd10 or 11, even cd9 one month! i don't suppose you could get in every 2-3 bd this week and next week? that would ensure something waiting for eggy.

all my fertility calendars say Ov is due on 20th jan - one of them even says 25th !

Ive just done an OPK test - now im hoping that OH can go to football on tuesday night as normal (unless the baby arrives) (oops forgot to say in message the baby was due yesterday!)

So, if it doesnt arrive and hes allowed to go to football then im in for a chance otherwise a month wasted

but it looks like agnus castus is working - took it for 10 days then got AF now possible Ov sooner yayyyyyy
 



Attached Files:







08 Jan 12 - OPK.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moter98

pinky, just keep taking the opk's. you will always have that second line because we always have some lh in our system, but watch for it getting darker. that would indicate o approaching. also note that it may not get progressively darker either. you could have one really light line and then the next time you test have a blaring positive.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> pinky, just keep taking the opk's. you will always have that second line because we always have some lh in our system, but watch for it getting darker. that would indicate o approaching. also note that it may not get progressively darker either. you could have one really light line and then the next time you test have a blaring positive.

Thats only the third time in 5 months that ive had any line at all!

normally i get glaring blank white ones

i;ll keep testing to see if it gets darker and prey that i see him this week


----------



## Faythe

The thing with CM is that you can have fertile patches throughout your cycle but not necessarily ovulate so don't fret Pinky :hugs:

Here's hoping your OPK is a postive around the right time for you :D

Ah Moter, another fitness freak. Are you into lifting at all? I absolutely LOVE it!

Became quite ill last year after numerous infections in my gallbladder so had to take a step back for a while. Started lifting again before my op and I absolutely love muscle memory. Had my op on 19th December so hoping to start lifting again next week :happydance:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> pinky, just keep taking the opk's. you will always have that second line because we always have some lh in our system, but watch for it getting darker. that would indicate o approaching. also note that it may not get progressively darker either. you could have one really light line and then the next time you test have a blaring positive.
> 
> Thats only the third time in 5 months that ive had any line at all!
> 
> normally i get glaring blank white ones
> 
> i;ll keep testing to see if it gets darker and prey that i see him this weekClick to expand...

oh really?!!! that could mean o is approaching then. ahhhh!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> The thing with CM is that you can have fertile patches throughout your cycle but not necessarily ovulate so don't fret Pinky :hugs:
> 
> Here's hoping your OPK is a postive around the right time for you :D
> 
> Ah Moter, another fitness freak. Are you into lifting at all? I absolutely LOVE it!
> 
> Became quite ill last year after numerous infections in my gallbladder so had to take a step back for a while. Started lifting again before my op and I absolutely love muscle memory. Had my op on 19th December so hoping to start lifting again next week :happydance:

YES! i have for about 5 years now. LOVE it. I developed tennis elbow since i've had DS and have had to scale back to 12-15 lb free weights, but still going strong. i taught myself through various weight training books and have my own weights and bench, stability ball. it's so fun to me. DH thinks i'm crazy, but it keeps me toned! so nice to find another fitness fanatic. i have zero friends that do it and they all can't understand why i like it, lol!


----------



## Pinky32

im not going to worry - it is what it is - thats my motto

nothing i can do about it, no amount of panicing will change anything

OMG im friends with two fitness freaks!!!


----------



## moter98

watch out pinky, we might get you too!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> watch out pinky, we might get you too!

:rofl: no chance!!!!!

never gonna happen sweetie


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> watch out pinky, we might get you too!
> 
> :rofl: no chance!!!!!
> 
> never gonna happen sweetieClick to expand...

aww, come on, i promise you will only hate it for about 4 years. then, it will brainwash you and you will be hooked.


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> The thing with CM is that you can have fertile patches throughout your cycle but not necessarily ovulate so don't fret Pinky :hugs:
> 
> Here's hoping your OPK is a postive around the right time for you :D
> 
> Ah Moter, another fitness freak. Are you into lifting at all? I absolutely LOVE it!
> 
> Became quite ill last year after numerous infections in my gallbladder so had to take a step back for a while. Started lifting again before my op and I absolutely love muscle memory. Had my op on 19th December so hoping to start lifting again next week :happydance:
> 
> YES! i have for about 5 years now. LOVE it. I developed tennis elbow since i've had DS and have had to scale back to 12-15 lb free weights, but still going strong. i taught myself through various weight training books and have my own weights and bench, stability ball. it's so fun to me. DH thinks i'm crazy, but it keeps me toned! so nice to find another fitness fanatic. i have zero friends that do it and they all can't understand why i like it, lol!Click to expand...

It's great fun. I went to train with my PT friend at his gym last year and was squatting and deadlifting 60kg. I've got 50kg here at home and it's a piece of cake so next time I go I am going for 80kg. Should be a challenge!

I've got a bit of bodyfat to lose because like you, if I don't train I gain. No matter what I eat. So with a few months out of action and Christmas, I need to burn a bit.


----------



## Pinky32

4 years!!!!

Now your the joker

:rofl:

50kg - 80kg OMG its all i can do to lift my cup of tea to my mouth


----------



## Faythe

I can remember when I first started lifting back in January 2010 and I found that doing BW squats was a killer and doing things like flyes and pushouts with a 2kg dumbell was heavy :rofl:

I didn't even really build up to that 60kg dead and squat when I trained with my PT friend. I was very suprised by how adaptable my body was.

50kg is a piece of cake. I can do 50kg paralell to the ground and 40kg ATG. I love deads though. My fave :cloud9:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I can remember when I first started lifting back in January 2010 and I found that doing BW squats was a killer and doing things like flyes and pushouts with a 2kg dumbell was heavy :rofl:
> 
> I didn't even really build up to that 60kg dead and squat when I trained with my PT friend. I was very suprised by how adaptable my body was.
> 
> 50kg is a piece of cake. I can do 50kg paralell to the ground and 40kg ATG. I love deads though. My fave :cloud9:

oh wow, that is a high weight! i don't do stationary machines, just free weights at home. i do the most with upper body and abs. currently trying to burn off the 3 lbs i gained over the holidays! i make xmas goodies for gifts every year and this year they just got the best of me. i can usually resist things like that but got carried away this year.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> 4 years!!!!
> 
> Now your the joker
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 50kg - 80kg OMG its all i can do to lift my cup of tea to my mouth

lol! you just crack me up pinky. cup of tea.....hey that's a start.


----------



## Faythe

I don't use machines either, all free weights baby! I'll have to dig out a photo from last year at my strongest. 

Girls! I has a positive OPK :happydance::happydance:

(not the best picture but they are actually the same colour here infront of me)
 



Attached Files:







CD17OPK.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## moter98

well, you are leaps and bounds ahead of me there faythe. i don't think i could ever lift that much! i thought you were talking about one of those machines. my, you must have a lot of muscle to lift that much with free weights! i concentrate mainly on arms, abs, and core as i have bad knees. i do lunges and such but never use higher than 20 pound weights for that.

go attack your dh girl. you are about to o!


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I don't use machines either, all free weights baby! I'll have to dig out a photo from last year at my strongest.
> 
> Girls! I has a positive OPK :happydance::happydance:
> 
> (not the best picture but they are actually the same colour here infront of me)

ooooooh i know someone whos going to get some hanky panky :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

We BD'd this morning and I've told him we need to BD again tonight.

My actual words to him just now were 'I need to hump your stump' :rofl:

I'm just waiting for photobucket to load and I'll wack up a few pictures :)


----------



## moter98

lol! no mincing words there, huh? that's about what i say to my hubby too. hope you get a sticky bean!!


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl: love it!!!!


----------



## moter98

well,ladies, i'm off for a few hours. we have a late christmas get together with family today. gonna try to stick my healthy eating, but it will be really hard. my aunt makes cakes professionally and always brings the BEST cupcakes i've ever tasted. wish me luck!


----------



## Faythe

Poxy Firefox is running like a pig today! :dohh:

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/IMG-20110519-00781-1-1.jpg

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/IMG-20110312-00325.jpg

This was me last year weighing in at 60kg.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Poxy Firefox is running like a pig today! :dohh:
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/IMG-20110519-00781-1-1.jpg
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/IMG-20110312-00325.jpg
> 
> This was me last year weighing in at 60kg.

ow wow, i'm 115-118 pounds and never look like that. i'm very short (5'3") and have to work really hard to keep from getting the muffin top! carry most my weight in my tummy. since having LO it didn't tighten back up completely. ah well, there's always a tummy tuck,lol! ok, i'm really off now. gotta go or we will be late.


----------



## Faythe

I'm 5ft 5" :flower:

Alot of people said I must have been lighter than 60kg and I was like no, honestly that is what I weighed. 

Need to pull my finger out though and trim back up :haha:

Have a nice time! x


----------



## Tryingmybest

Wow what a great bod! I'm 5ft 3 too but don't look like that. I think I'm 8 stone now. Heaviest I've ever been.


----------



## Faythe

That was me at 60kg/9st 7lbs.

This is why I always say to people that it's not a case of worrying about what you weight, but what your BF% is.

I've know people a good stone or two lighter than me who actually have a higher BF%. The term is 'skinny fat'. 

Every lady should lift weights :D


----------



## Tryingmybest

I always get in trouble for my BMI. What's yours?


----------



## Faythe

Don't ask me what it is now as I am not as lean currently due to being ill and having to take a few months out but it was at 60kg, 22.1

BMI is really outdated though and the best thing really is measuring bodyfat with skinfold calipers.


----------



## Pinky32

<<<<<<<<<<< sits in the corner, doesnt want to get involved in this convo


----------



## Tryingmybest

Faythe said:


> Don't ask me what it is now as I am not as lean currently due to being ill and having to take a few months out but it was at 60kg, 22.1
> 
> BMI is really outdated though and the best thing really is measuring bodyfat with skinfold calipers.


Doctors and hospitals take BMI so seriously. Mine is 18 finally. It was under that and they wouldn't leave me alone.


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> <<<<<<<<<<< sits in the corner, doesnt want to get involved in this convo


awwww lol


----------



## Pinky32

:coffee::pizza::paper:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe you have a wicked body hun

Bitch! :growlmad:


----------



## Faythe

The problem with BMi is it doesn't take into account BF% and muscle mass. For example another girl my height and my weight - same BMI but my bodyfat percentage is lower and muscle mass higher. Hers would be the other way around. To a Dr we would be classed as the same even though we're not.


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> :coffee::pizza::paper:


:haha: :haha:


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe you have a wicked body hun
> 
> Bitch! :growlmad:

It's not so great at the moment because of being out of action due to surgery, etc. I'm like 11lbs heavier at the moment.


----------



## Pinky32

the problem is this...........................

i WANT faythe's body

but

im too lazy to get off my fat arse and do anything about it - if i saw a difference very quickly then i would be motivated but you dont so my arse stays fat!

in my defence though, i had a major accident in june and have a left arm that i can hardly use but i am 5'10"


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Faythe you have a wicked body hun
> 
> Bitch! :growlmad:
> 
> It's not so great at the moment because of being out of action due to surgery, etc. I'm like 11lbs heavier at the moment.Click to expand...

oh wow you heavy fat slob - your now about 9st

i was born heavier than that :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

I wish I was your height.

The quickest way to burn bodyfat is a mix of strength training and cardio. If I told you I have a DVD you can borrow that is 20 mins long (short and sweet) that you do up to 6 days a week for 30 days that will give you fab results, what would you say? ;)


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Faythe you have a wicked body hun
> 
> Bitch! :growlmad:
> 
> It's not so great at the moment because of being out of action due to surgery, etc. I'm like 11lbs heavier at the moment.Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow you heavy fat slob - your now about 9st
> 
> i was born heavier than that :rofl:Click to expand...

You do realise in those photos I am 9st 7lbs? At 5' 5" :)

I'm like 10st 4lbs now :(


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Faythe you have a wicked body hun
> 
> Bitch! :growlmad:
> 
> It's not so great at the moment because of being out of action due to surgery, etc. I'm like 11lbs heavier at the moment.Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow you heavy fat slob - your now about 9st
> 
> i was born heavier than that :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> You do realise in those photos I am 9st 7lbs? At 5' 5" :)
> 
> I'm like 10st 4lbs now :(Click to expand...

oh woteva - i have bingo wings weighing more than that :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I wish I was your height.
> 
> The quickest way to burn bodyfat is a mix of strength training and cardio. If I told you I have a DVD you can borrow that is 20 mins long (short and sweet) that you do up to 6 days a week for 30 days that will give you fab results, what would you say? ;)

6 days a week!!!!!!

30 days for a result!

the problem with anything like that - i get knackered just doing the warm ups :dohh:


----------



## Pinky32

Before my accident i did use the Wii a lot - everyday i used to do the bonus game of "steps" - absolutely loved it

but after the accident i was in so much pain after the operation etc and i got out of the habit


----------



## Faythe

The warm up is easy. Even if you did it 5 days a week for a month, it'd reap results :D

Ah man what a CD! Listening to war of the worlds. Love it :dance:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> The warm up is easy. Even if you did it 5 days a week for a month, it'd reap results :D
> 
> Ah man what a CD! Listening to war of the worlds. Love it :dance:

you would say the warm up is easy - your a fitness freak!


----------



## Faythe

Haha! Well, you're more than welcome to borrow it if you want :thumbup:

What happened with your accident, if you don't mind me asking?

I had an off back in 2010 on my motorbike which hurt a bit. Annoying thing was it was a brand new bike that I'd had for like a week after selling another, and then it went down the road :dohh:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Haha! Well, you're more than welcome to borrow it if you want :thumbup:
> 
> What happened with your accident, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I had an off back in 2010 on my motorbike which hurt a bit. Annoying thing was it was a brand new bike that I'd had for like a week after selling another, and then it went down the road :dohh:

awwww that is so sweet of you - whats the name of the dvd and i;ll look it up

sounds really silly, but i fell down an open trap door into a basement in a cafe, i dislocated my elbow, smashed the bones in my forearm and badly hurt shoulder - i had the elbow re-set, a metal plate put in forearm but its not healing and i cant straighten it, its the arm i write and writing is painful, i cant rotate my hand without being in pain - 5 months of complaining about shoulder they did an MRI scan 2 weeks ago and i was told that i had arthritis (which i didnt know about before) and the accident triggered it off

Ive just had an anesthetic and steroid injection in my shoulder and this thurs im going to have a CT scan on my forearm to see why its not healing - i might need another op on the arm

if the steroid doesnt work in the shoulder then i will need an op on that too!

where you ok after your accident?


----------



## moter98

i was at 21 bmi last time i was checked, before i had ds. i have always had a tiny tummy pooch though as that's where the fat seems to want to stay. i am about 5 pounds heavier right now that before i had him. it has been too hard for me to workout like i did before i had him. i would have to get up even earlier than i do, so i decided it wasn't worth it. i do have about 3 of those pounds that i gained over the holidays though. i'm working to lost them, but i'm afraid today is gonna add a bit to that. ohh, there was such good food today! my grandma made these chocolates and insisted i have so. well, i couldn't refuse her now could I? wouldn't want to hurt grandmas feelings, lol! faythe, what is that dvd called? can i get it on amazon? that might be what i need to shed these few pounds.


----------



## Pinky32

hiya hun
so you had a good evening?


----------



## moter98

yeah, it was fun! nice to see the family. my cousin is pregnant. she looks so cute with her little baby bump. everyone of course asks me when we're gonna have another one. it's so awkward for me cause i'm not gonna say we have been trying, but not getting pregnant. i just say we're not ready. what else am i gonna say? i don't wanna bring down the mood. i kinda wish people wouldn't even ask.


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> yeah, it was fun! nice to see the family. my cousin is pregnant. she looks so cute with her little baby bump. everyone of course asks me when we're gonna have another one. it's so awkward for me cause i'm not gonna say we have been trying, but not getting pregnant. i just say we're not ready. what else am i gonna say? i don't wanna bring down the mood. i kinda wish people wouldn't even ask.


same here. My inlaws ask when's the next one? 
What can I say that doesn't put everyone in silence. "We are trying but nothings happening and its really bothering me?"

Soon as you say we are trying and nothing else they think oh but nothings happening?.. oooh wonder why. I know they think it. That's why this mission is secret!


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> yeah, it was fun! nice to see the family. my cousin is pregnant. she looks so cute with her little baby bump. everyone of course asks me when we're gonna have another one. it's so awkward for me cause i'm not gonna say we have been trying, but not getting pregnant. i just say we're not ready. what else am i gonna say? i don't wanna bring down the mood. i kinda wish people wouldn't even ask.
> 
> same here. My inlaws ask when's the next one?
> What can I say that doesn't put everyone in silence. "We are trying but nothings happening and its really bothering me?"
> 
> Soon as you say we are trying and nothing else they think oh but nothings happening?.. oooh wonder why. I know they think it. That's why this mission is secret!Click to expand...

i know! how do you answer honestly when it will just make for an awkward silence and questions you don't want to answer. i have opted to tell no one we are trying accept some close friends and my mom. everyone else i just say not yet, or we're not ready. i have no plans to tell anyone except by bnb girls until after the first trimester or when i'm confident it's a viable pregnancy. i have to admit i used to ask people when they were gonna have a baby or another baby. i don't anymore.


----------



## Kftrouble

We're ttc #1 been trying for 10 months now! Had a semen sample done and there were some abnormalities but we are at a stand still until we hit a year because of our insurance. Two more months seems like forever!


----------



## moter98

Welcome kftrouble! I hope you get your sticky bean before that one year mark! Have the drs told you with sperm trouble to dtd every other day rather than everyday? It will increase your chances.


----------



## Faythe

It's called the 30 day shred by Jillian Michaels :)


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> It's called the 30 day shred by Jillian Michaels :)

Ok i just googled it
Amazon £29.99
Play.com £5.99

bit of a difference lol

now the one thing that worries me as ive just watched a clip on youtube - 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuJcM93v9AY

its going to sound really negative but if i can work a way round it then i will "think" about the dvd

* my left arm cant take any weight - even lifting the kettle causes me pain

* wouldnt be able to lift the weight above my head

* wouldnt be able to put all my weight on one elbow and transfer to the other elbow

* version of a push up with knees on floor - my left arm would collapse under me

I had a bath before xmas (without even thinking about it), some how got it (still didnt register in my mind) and then i couldnt get out! I sat there for 20 mins panicing, I let the water out so it was less slippery, but couldnt lift myself out - in the end i managed to flip over onto my tummy then bring my knees up so i was kneeling in bath then stood up - what a palarva!

This is why im having a CT scan on my elbow this thurs to see if bones are healing but it maybe that i have to have another op on my elbow

Id love a body like Faythe though - OMG i dont think ive ever been that slim :cry:


----------



## Tryingmybest

I can't wait to go back to the doctors. This limbo land is awful.


----------



## Pinky32

what will docs do next?


----------



## Tryingmybest

anything I hope! once I hit the 1 year mark I want tests, answers anything. On a nice note I got an email this morning saying my two free pregnancy tests are on their way :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

demand for a full body M.O.T.

i understand why they say to wait but a year seems a long time

[email protected] tests

i ordered a bag of 25 and when they arrived, another bag of 25 came the next day - i now have something like 45 OPKs, 50 IC's, 4 clearblue, 4 FRER, 3 supermarket own brands 

:rofl:


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> demand for a full body M.O.T.
> 
> i understand why they say to wait but a year seems a long time
> 
> [email protected] tests
> 
> i ordered a bag of 25 and when they arrived, another bag of 25 came the next day - i now have something like 45 OPKs, 50 IC's, 4 clearblue, 4 FRER, 3 supermarket own brands
> 
> :rofl:


*drools* I would love a stash but I get over the top and use them too much then!


----------



## Pinky32

I thought i would be like that but after only getting faint lines on HCG tests and faint lines on OPK tests the excitement has gone

IF i were to get pregnant, i will probably use all of them to make sure im pregnant :rofl:


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> I thought i would be like that but after only getting faint lines on HCG tests and faint lines on OPK tests the excitement has gone
> 
> IF i were to get pregnant, i will probably use all of them to make sure im pregnant :rofl:


That's exactly what I did.


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl: :haha:


----------



## Faythe

Pinky, you can get weights at 0.5kg which is lighter than your kettle plus just don't use a weight for any moves that cause pain. Lunges and stuff you only go as deep as you can go. You can make that workout as easy or as hard as you want it to be :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

Ive been told to use a can of baked beans by physio lady

i keep making the mistake of flushing the loo with my left arm and im in agony afterwards

just want this bloody arm to heal -ive been told that i will never straighten it again though, just want to be able to put some weight on it but theres no way it will take my body weight - even if i was as light as you i wouldnt be able to do some of those excercies

i got worn out just watching it :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

I know she's a professional but have a think about this for a second. A friend of mine got cancer of the bone in his leg when he was in his teens. He ended up having a prosthetic joint put in and was told he'd never do all the sports he did before. Well, he proved them wrong and is indeed the PT friend that I mentioned I trained with when I did my 60kg squats and deads. 

If you started really light and built it up I bet you with time your arm will improve. You need to strengthen it back up chica.


----------



## Pinky32

sorry my fault, didnt explain properly

the phsyio lady told me to start with a can of baked beans and then build up to heavier

im just waiting for my CT scan on thurs which will determine if i have to have the arm re-operated on or if it can be left as it is

the bone isnt healing and there is only a metal plate and my skin holding it together so i have to be careful to start with

wow thats brilliant with your friend


----------



## Faythe

Ah, makes sense. Once you've been checked out, etc, you can so do this. I'll be cheering you on :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

im lucky being so tall but still want to lose some - im just a lazy cow whos gotten lazier since accident and not working etc


----------



## Faythe

You need a kick up the arse :haha:

*gets out whip*


----------



## moter98

I have two of Jillian michaels books faythe! She was my inspiration to lose weight and become a fitness fan! I never did get her 30 day shred. I'm gonna have to try it. Thanks!
Pinky, you just take it easy with that arm. Dh had a plate and 14 screws in his foot. Was very painful for him. He did physical therapy for a long time. He can't walk without pain for extended periods of time. The only forms of exercise he can do that don't hurt his foot are bycicling and swimming.i think you should go by drs orders. Do what your dr says. Dh prefers pool exercise because it is very easy on the joints.he rarely works out though, but he doesn't need to. He's only 145 pounds!


----------



## Pinky32

i think faythe is into S&M :rofl:

Moter - my physio is arranging for me to have hydrotherapy as i also have problems with shoulder (due to accident) but im hoping the steroid injection gets rid of that pain otherwise i have to have an op on that too

thought you might like to see my arm
 



Attached Files:







metal plate 1.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## moter98

Oh Wow pinky! I didn't picture the plate being so big! No wonder the pain. Dh said it took awhile for pain to go away for him. The physical therapy was torture. But they saved his foot. Is there a chance you will ever be able to have it taken out?


----------



## moter98

I should add dh had a rod in his thigh too. But that one doesn't bother him unless it's really cold. Did they have to reconstruct your arm?


----------



## Pinky32

they put the bits of bone back that they could and fitted the metal plate, the bone "should" then start to re-grow

Every month they take xrays and each one looks like that one - that was taken in June just after op - their now talking about a larger(!) metal plate in and doing a bone graft :cry:

no the metal plate will stay there for life

i go to physio every 2 weeks and for 4 months i kept complaining about my shoulder but they wouldnt listen - the excercises mae me cry each time we did anything

pain from arm, elbow and shoulder but they still wouldnt listen - so when i saw surgeon i had a :hissy: and demanded something be done so they did an MRI on shoulder and found a problem with it

they should listen to us more often - when i say im in pain, listen!


----------



## Faythe

That picture reminds me of my Dad's wrist.

His wrist is plated and fused after a nasty motorbike accident.

Oh don't get me wrong, I'm not saying to ignore your Dr or anything but the human body is a remarkable thing and capable of a turnaround recovery especially when you start off with light strength training. A good amount of lean muscle can and will support your problem areas.

Ofcourse, everyone is different :flower:

Ah Moter, I love her! I have a girl crush on JM :blush:

Got one of her newer DVD's which is a 40 minute circuit of strength training and is a killer :rofl:


----------



## moter98

I hope you get that arm and shoulder fixed pinky. I bet the therapist didn't think anything of your pain because physical therapy itself is very painful. Dh was on some heavy painkillers that first year just to make it through. They should listen better though. You know you're own body. Drs told dh too that things would grow back in his foot. They did and he got the plate out but all the little nerves, there's no fixing that. He has learned his limits now and lives with minimal pain. You will get there! 
Faythe yep JM is my girl crush too,lol!


----------



## moter98

I hope you get that arm and shoulder fixed pinky. I bet the therapist didn't think anything of your pain because physical therapy itself is very painful. Dh was on some heavy painkillers that first year just to make it through. They should listen better though. You know you're own body. Drs told dh too that things would grow back in his foot. They did and he got the plate out but all the little nerves, there's no fixing that. He has learned his limits now and lives with minimal pain. You will get there! 
Faythe yep JM is my girl crush too,lol!


----------



## Pinky32

as soon as i know whats happening with arm, elbow and shoulder i will do something about my fat arse

until then i might just start on my wii step class as i absolutely loved that - its not much but its a start


----------



## moter98

Oops sorry for the double post. Stupid phone


----------



## Pinky32

thanks moter, everytime she touched my shoulder i was screaming oh well at least i know whats wrong with shoulder now

ive been given so many painkillers i could open my own chemist but i stopped taking them when i first started ttc but my nurse told me their fine to take but i only take them when pain is really bad


----------



## Faythe

Did you rattle? :haha:

My Dad has to take codeine all day every day. Along with a mixture of other pills and will have to till the day he dies. It's all very sad :nope:


----------



## Pinky32

i was on morphine for a while then whittled it down to normal painkillers

im now on co-codemol (strong strength) as thats the only one that i notice any difference with
i can take paracetemol on top it i want to - what i sometimes do (doc knows i do this and its fine) i double the dose and go and have a lie down as it can make you feel woozy and "not with it"

i get a prescription every 2 weeks from my doc and have done since june - lost count of the amount of pills ive taken lol


----------



## Faythe

I like codeine mmmmmmm :haha:


----------



## moter98

Dh doesn't need painkillers anymore. Although he will drink a bit more beer when it's paining him. Hope your arm heals up nicely pinky!


----------



## Faythe

Beer = bleugh :haha:

OK, so do I wait till 3pm to do another OPK or 4pm? :shrug:


----------



## moter98

I usually just do them morning and night and try to space them 8-12 hrs apart


----------



## Faythe

Well, the instructions on the OPK's I have and reading online it says to not use OPK's first thing because of the time that your body synthesizes the LH. Apparantly afternoon is best time of day around 2pm :shrug:

I have done some OPK's in the morning before and they're usually stark white or have a teency faint line but when I retest same day but in afternoon they're much darker.

I'm just curious to see if I'll get another positive today as the test I did earlier was on urine that I didn't hold in for very long :haha:


----------



## Faythe

But, with that said the CBFM specifies that you test with FMU when using their test sticks to put into the monitor.

I just don't understand how if the body doesn't start making the LH hormone until later in the day, that CBFM asks for a FMU sample. It tests for LH and Estrogen, though. Need to get my head around this :wacko:


----------



## moter98

Oh yes I have heard that. I always have two lines on mine no matter what time of day so I just test twice a day. You should test between 2-3 for afternoon lh


----------



## Faythe

See on OPK's I don't ever get anything good in the morning, only in the afternoon.

But with the CBFM test sticks I go from low up to high. Never had a peak as I got fed up and stopped using it at one point :blush:


----------



## paula181

* I have been TTC#2 for around 18months  My cycles are around the 25 - 190+ mark so its hard to pinpoint Ov 



xx*


----------



## Faythe

paula181 said:


> * I have been TTC#2 for around 18months  My cycles are around the 25 - 190+ mark so its hard to pinpoint Ov
> 
> 
> 
> xx*

Glad to see you here :hugs: xx


----------



## moter98

Faythe looks like you are better off testing afternoon and night if testing twice a day. Otherwise just afternoon if once a day. I've heard that cbfm dies that for some people. I was gonna buy it but don't trust it.
Welcome Paula!yes I imagine that makes it very hard to pinpoint o. Hav
Do you know why your cycles can be so long sometimes ?


----------



## Faythe

Well, I'd managed to get through an entire box of 20 sticks and didn't get a peak.

Even with my positive OPK yesterday, I dipped a test stick in the same urine and I only got a 'high' reading. I know you're not supposed to read without using the monitor but because I haven't used mine since I gave up I can't just insert a stick unless it asks for one. I also didn't use FMU like CB says but 'ya know!


----------



## moter98

Since you got a + yesterday you are most likely to o today. Guess you will know if you get a temp rise tomorrow. You will be in the tww already! I have another week to go yet.


----------



## Pinky32

my monitor arrived after AF finished and it wont let me tell it than im now on CD9 - it only allows me to change the day to CD5


----------



## moter98

Keep using the opk's pinky. Did you get a darker line yet?


----------



## Pinky32

no i havent tested today

i drank a cup of tea about half ago so do i have to wait?

i get bored waiting and either pee or make a cuppa

cant go hours n hours without one or the other lol


----------



## moter98

I try not to drink much an wait at least two hours before I use an opk. I woul think it's fine if you don't drink too much tea. And wait at least a couple hours.


----------



## Pinky32

i cant go a couple of hours with a wee or a cuppa

i cant remember what i did yesterday - too long ago to remember :rofl:

think i just tested without thinking about whether id had a drink or not knowing me


----------



## moter98

Just wait as long as you can. I don't think it's as important with opk's as it is with testing early with hpts


----------



## Pinky32

im dying for a wee now


----------



## Faythe

The thing with the monitor is you have to set it from CD1. You can't set it after CD1, unfortunately. Which is why I haven't been able to get it to read my test sticks because it thinks I'm on CD90 (as I said, I just stopped using it and never reset it) so I can't get it to read any sticks.


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Since you got a + yesterday you are most likely to o today. Guess you will know if you get a temp rise tomorrow. You will be in the tww already! I have another week to go yet.

I had a big temp dip this morning, so I think it's all looking quite promising.

You can see my chart in my siggy :flower:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> The thing with the monitor is you have to set it from CD1. You can't set it after CD1, unfortunately. Which is why I haven't been able to get it to read my test sticks because it thinks I'm on CD90 (as I said, I just stopped using it and never reset it) so I can't get it to read any sticks.

i wish i had known before i brought it as i wouldnt have got it

do i have to now wait for next cycle and start on cd1?


----------



## moter98

Looking good faythe! Hope this is your sticky.


----------



## Faythe

Yes. Is it a CBFM?

Btw, if you have long cycles it's not recommended. They say for cycles 28-42 days :thumbup:

On CD1 you press the 'M' button which tells it that your period has started and it should display the number 1 in the top right hand corner and one bar on the left side to indicate low fertility.

On CD6 (if memory serves me!) it will ask you to do a test and insert the stick into the monitor. From then on just switch it on every morning and if the test symbol appears, do a test and then pop it into the monitor.


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Since you got a + yesterday you are most likely to o today. Guess you will know if you get a temp rise tomorrow. You will be in the tww already! I have another week to go yet.
> 
> I had a big temp dip this morning, so I think it's all looking quite promising.
> 
> You can see my chart in my siggy :flower:Click to expand...

fingers and toes crossed for you xx


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Yes. Is it a CBFM?
> 
> Btw, if you have long cycles it's not recommended. They say for cycles 28-42 days :thumbup:
> 
> On CD1 you press the 'M' button which tells it that your period has started and it should display the number 1 in the top right hand corner and one bar on the left side to indicate low fertility.
> 
> On CD6 (if memory serves me!) it will ask you to do a test and insert the stick into the monitor. From then on just switch it on every morning and if the test symbol appears, do a test and then pop it into the monitor.

no its a persona, works in the same way but didnt know until i got it that you have to start on CD1 -i was already on CD6 when it arrived

the persona is a contraceptive monitor, tells you when its safe or not to have sex but is also used for ov


----------



## Faythe

I'm sure it works the same as a CBFM. Let me have a google


----------



## Faythe

Yup, you have to press the M button on CD1 :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Yup, you have to press the M button on CD1 :thumbup:

damm - it arrived too late and then the test strips didnt arrive till this morning

just doing an OPK now


----------



## Faythe

Fingers crossed you won't need it after this cycle :winkwink:


----------



## Pinky32

thank you but with OH away im SURE i;ll need it next month lol

thanks for goggling for me xx

here is todays test - same as yesterday - all calendars say 17-25th Jan ov is due but thats based on longggggggg cycles
 



Attached Files:







09 Jan 12 - OPK.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## moter98

I'm on my phone at work so I can't tell darkness of the line. What do you think? Yep I'm on Here at work too lol!


----------



## Faythe

Not quite positive but should be in a day or so :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

moter - its the same as yesterdays

its an almost lol

tuesday nights OH goes to play football so im hoping that baby doesnt come and he gets a "babysitter" for "her" and goes to play cos he always comes to see me afterwards :winkwink::winkwink:

my mum is dragging me to see my cousin tomorrow lunchtime as she has a 6 week old boy she wants me to coo and awwww over so im hoping we get back in time - might have to say im not feeling well if we;re there after about 7pm lol

although im taking a relaxed approach this month - dont want to waste a perfectly good egg now do i lol

also i need to bd if ive got any chance of getting my twins :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

How perfect would twin be?! :cloud9:

Oh my gosh, think I might have another positive OPK. Within seconds the second line has come up and it's getting real dark.

My almost + from earlier took a few minutes to come up.


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> How perfect would twin be?! :cloud9:
> 
> Oh my gosh, think I might have another positive OPK. Within seconds the second line has come up and it's getting real dark.
> 
> My almost + from earlier took a few minutes to come up.

dont you start with the twin thing - bad enough with moter lol

oooooooh how exciting - is your OH around?


----------



## Faythe

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!

It's even more so + than yesterdays! Poor Chris is going to get pounced on when he gets in haha!

Just uploading the pic now :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

<<<<<<<<<<<< waiting for pic


----------



## Pinky32

tick tock
tick tock


----------



## Pinky32

wheres the pic ????????????


----------



## Faythe

Gah! Hotmail is taking forever to bloody load up :dohh:


----------



## Faythe

CD18, positive OPK. No translation needed :happydance:

It's upside down, ooops! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







CD18OPK1.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Pinky32

damm i have to go view a flat for my mum now - back in half an hour

xx


----------



## Pinky32

wey hey well done huny - now get ready to pounce on OH as soon as he walks thru the door - havent got time to take your coat off, come on!!! lol


----------



## Faythe

See 'ya in a bit :) xx


----------



## Tryingmybest

that looks like a good line!


----------



## Faythe

It's very positive to say the least :haha:


----------



## Tryingmybest

:haha:


----------



## Faythe

Well chuffed. My temp should rise tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Tryingmybest

Faythe said:


> Well chuffed. My temp should rise tomorrow :happydance:


:happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

Bring on the temp rise wooooooooooooo hooooooooooo


----------



## Pinky32

my tummy is hurting and gurgling - feel like i want to do the biggest fart in history :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

Haha classy :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

lol i could tell you that it wasnt a fart but that really wouldnt be classy :blush:


----------



## Faythe

I think I can guess! Hahaha! :rofl:

I'm feeling really pants today. I'm getting 'phantom' gallbladders pains :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

have you had it before?


----------



## Faythe

The pain, yes. When I had a gallbladder. :nope:


----------



## Pinky32

ooh i hope its not that again for you


----------



## Faythe

I shouldn't have any pain at all as I had surgery on the the 19th December to have it removed.


----------



## Pinky32

Maybe your body is missing it and so is pretending its still there


----------



## Faythe

Bloody hope not! I was really ill last year because of it :growlmad:


----------



## Pinky32

:hug:


----------



## Faythe

Ah man! I can't stop POAS :blush:

That's 4 today!!! :rofl:

My 4th (and last haha) is another blazing positive. I like seeing two dark lines.


----------



## Pinky32

what time is OH home?


----------



## Faythe

He got home an hour ago but has been cutting his hair.

Oh man, this is so funny and he'll go mad for saying but he was just trimming his hair downstairs but as they're new clippers didn't think about cutting length and has a total bald patch :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> He got home an hour ago but has been cutting his hair.
> 
> Oh man, this is so funny and he'll go mad for saying but he was just trimming his hair downstairs but as they're new clippers didn't think about cutting length and has a total bald patch :rofl:

did you pounce on his as he walked thru the door?

awwww bless him - i used to work in an office of guys (i was only female) and every week one of them came in with a bald patch from cutters lol


----------



## Faythe

Well the hair on his head is fine but the hair *ahem* down there, hahahahahaha! I can't stop laughing.

Sadly not but I am about to dish up our roast in about 10 mins and then will jump on him after :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

ahhhh i see

personally i prefer it all bald down there for men


----------



## Pinky32

lol a good pounce with a tummy full of roast


----------



## Faythe

I prefer him trimmed rather than hairless lol.


----------



## Pinky32

stop talking about his "bits" and go get busy lol


----------



## moter98

I missed a lot while I was at work! 
Faythe hope you finally attacked your OH.
Pinky hope it all came out all right, lol!


----------



## Pinky32

i think faythe is "busy"

yes yes it came out fine thank you

how was work


----------



## moter98

Lol! You crack me up. It was a bit busy today. Glad it's over. No work outside the home till wed. I have a bit to do from home yet but not much. Hope you can get OH over tomorrow. I think you are approaching o!


----------



## Faythe

Haha! Yes I was otherwise occupied!

Hey girls, look at my 5th OPK from this eve. The test line is darker than the control and there is no doubting it as a positive/
 



Attached Files:







CD18OPKEVE.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Pinky32

omg omg omg he just came to see me!!!

I thought football was on tuesday and i just took my face off and the doorbell rang and it was him

woooooo hoooooo I made sure we got busy :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Haha! Yes I was otherwise occupied!
> 
> Hey girls, look at my 5th OPK from this eve. The test line is darker than the control and there is no doubting it as a positive/

omg faythe thts a perfect positive!!!!!


----------



## moter98

yayyyyyy pinky! that's great!!!

and yayyyy to you faythe. that's a blaring positive!


----------



## Faythe

Wooo that's great honey! I bet you look like this right now -----> :D


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Haha! Yes I was otherwise occupied!
> 
> Hey girls, look at my 5th OPK from this eve. The test line is darker than the control and there is no doubting it as a positive/
> 
> omg faythe thts a perfect positive!!!!!Click to expand...




moter98 said:


> yayyyyyy pinky! that's great!!!
> 
> and yayyyy to you faythe. that's a blaring positive!

I know!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

I must not POAS tomorrow, I must not POAS tomorrow, I must not POAS tomorrow, I must not POAS tomorrow.

Heck, who am I kidding?! :rofl:

In all seriousness, I really do not need to POAS tomorrow.


----------



## moter98

lol! yep, you gotta see when that opk turns -


----------



## Pinky32

ok i just poas too but bearing in mind i bd only about half hour ago

heres a pic from earlier this afternoonn around 4pm



and heres on from just now (hopefully ive done them in right order)
 



Attached Files:







09 Jan 12 - OPK.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 3









09 Jan 12 - OPK 11pm.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Faythe

I am only doing one OPK tomorrow. I've used 5 today. I mean c'mon, that's just madness!

Even after we had :sex: I went and did another :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

the one on the right is from just now - thats the darkest OPK ive EVER had!

I swear its the agnus castus thats done this


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I am only doing one OPK tomorrow. I've used 5 today. I mean c'mon, that's just madness!
> 
> Even after we had :sex: I went and did another :blush:


im going to tie your hands together tomorrow so only one POAS


----------



## Faythe

It's _almost_ there Pinky. Not quite BUT BD'ing before a positive is always best. Make sure those swimmers are waiting for when the eggy makes it's way down :haha:


----------



## Tryingmybest

What's going on in here? :sex:

I'm still waiting :coffee: :growlmad:


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I am only doing one OPK tomorrow. I've used 5 today. I mean c'mon, that's just madness!
> 
> Even after we had :sex: I went and did another :blush:
> 
> 
> im going to tie your hands together tomorrow so only one POASClick to expand...

Haha! I need 'em for my interview tomorrow!


----------



## Pinky32

how long do you reckon faythe?


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I am only doing one OPK tomorrow. I've used 5 today. I mean c'mon, that's just madness!
> 
> Even after we had :sex: I went and did another :blush:
> 
> 
> im going to tie your hands together tomorrow so only one POASClick to expand...
> 
> Haha! I need 'em for my interview tomorrow!Click to expand...

ok i'll untie your hands for the interview


----------



## Pinky32

sorry - ive gone all emotional now, really please that i saw him when i didnt think i would and also pleased that AC has not only brought on AF but looks like Ov too!

I suddenly burst out crying just now seeing those two pics together 

i really didnt think there would be any chance this month


----------



## moter98

i'm still waiting too trying! got another week to go yet.
what do you think seeing it in person pinky? this is my first month using the opk's with the lines and i would have thought that last one is positive. faythe says almost though. i think i'm gonna have to post mine on here faythe for you to tell me when it's positive.

and faythe, you can use 2 opk's tomorrow. but then i'm cutting you off.:haha:


----------



## Faythe

I reckon that'll be a blaring positive tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## moter98

pinky, wow, that vitex stuff really works! that is so great!!


----------



## Pinky32

if someone had posted that pic i would have said almost

im hoping that tomorrow will be positive but maybe im hoping too much now


----------



## Pinky32

what annoys me is that i cant note on FF an almost


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> i'm still waiting too trying! got another week to go yet.
> what do you think seeing it in person pinky? this is my first month using the opk's with the lines and i would have thought that last one is positive. faythe says almost though. i think i'm gonna have to post mine on here faythe for you to tell me when it's positive.
> 
> and faythe, you can use 2 opk's tomorrow. but then i'm cutting you off.:haha:

hunny, i was due to ov after you - my ticker says next week but thats because i told it 28 day cycle but my average is 33

im not due to be ov'ing now


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> What's going on in here? :sex:
> 
> I'm still waiting :coffee: :growlmad:

im sorry trying

i feel awful

dont want you guys thinking im showing off or anything

:hugs:


----------



## Faythe

It's deffo not positive just yet.

I think you'll have a super dark test line tomorrow :D

Btw Pinky, I'm certain that your body has managed this all on it's own. As far as I am aware AC/Chasteberry/Vitex only regulates the length. I don't think it has a part to play in ovulation.

OK, 2 sounds reasonable to me. But if I get a temp rise tomorrow I am not going to do any!


----------



## Faythe

Ignore me, I'm thinking of another herb :haha:

*gets coat*


----------



## moter98

oh lord no, pinky! i love seeing the pics. i am living vicariously through you right now! i bet the vitex has jump started your cycle. also, a little fun fact: women usually o earlier the older they get. you are actually right on track for o for your age. and you are cd 9. i got a +opk on cd9 2 cycles ago. good luck. i REALLY hope you get your blaring positive tomorrow. that would mean that bd happened at the very perfect time.


----------



## Pinky32

i might test again before i go to bed lol

then again in the morning

he "might" be popping over tomorrow night - depends if "she" allows him to go out on his own

god i hope its a def + tomorrow

ive never had a line like that before - only faint ones

faythe - it might be, i dont know - i read that AC can take upto 3 months to work


----------



## Faythe

Well, it could be either or. But which ever it is, it's still a good sign with your OPK.

And as Moter has said, the timing is perfect. You're on track for your BFP with twinnies!!


----------



## Tryingmybest

*hugs pinky in excitement*

No don't be daft. I'll be getting my worths tomorrow. :spermy: :dust: :dance:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> oh lord no, pinky! i love seeing the pics. i am living vicariously through you right now! i bet the vitex has jump started your cycle. also, a little fun fact: women usually o earlier the older they get. you are actually right on track for o for your age. and you are cd 9. i got a +opk on cd9 2 cycles ago. good luck. i REALLY hope you get your blaring positive tomorrow. that would mean that bd happened at the very perfect time.

i was going to talk to doc about testing me for ov because i didnt think i was - apart from the obvious reason, i just want to know that my boidy is doing what its supposed to be doing - i think vitex jump started it too, it didnt do it on its own but just gave my body the nudge it needed.

Wey hey moter - this could mean the twins you know :winkwink:


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> *hugs pinky in excitement*
> 
> No don't be daft. I'll be getting my worths tomorrow. :spermy: :dust: :dance:

wey hey you sexy beast - im well jealous!!!!

ok ive stopped crying now - think it was all too much for me for a bit there


----------



## Faythe

Aww you donut :hugs:

No need to cry. This is all good timing!


----------



## Tryingmybest

ok ive stopped crying now - think it was all too much for me for a bit there[/QUOTE]

:hugs: it's all emotional stuff this baby making


----------



## moter98

you are right on track for your girls pinky!!


----------



## Pinky32

i dont know if i was just pleased to see him, pleased we bd (last time was before xmas), pleased that im Ov, pleased with darkest line ive ever had, had EWCM yesterday which ive never had before EVER, pleased that ive now got a little chance

i had been trying to have a relaxed attitude this month because of cycles all over the place, the baby, the mc, not knowing if i was going to see him blah blah

obviously i wasnt as relaxed as i thought i was :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

How magical would that be if the prediction came true?!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> you are right on track for your girls pinky!!

:hug:

now we have to concentrate on you and trying


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> How magical would that be if the prediction came true?!

magical my arse - i look like im carrying twins already, i dont need 2 at once thank you lol


but yeah it would be kind of magical :blush:


----------



## Faythe

Yes! Sharing the wonderful dust of ovulation.

Wait, that sounds very wrong :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Yes! Sharing the wonderful dust of ovulation.
> 
> Wait, that sounds very wrong :wacko:

:rofl:

sounds wrong but is so right


----------



## moter98

haha, faythe you might me our second funny girl of the group. you girls make me chuckle! 
could you imagine pinky? two for one! you just cannot pass up that deal.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> haha, faythe you might me our second funny girl of the group. you girls make me chuckle!
> could you imagine pinky? two for one! you just cannot pass up that deal.

i love a bargain 

cook one get one free


----------



## moter98

:rofl: and you would only have to do the pregnancy/labor thing once. that's a great deal in itself.
now i'm getting the unmistakeable urge to POAS!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> :rofl: and you would only have to do the pregnancy/labor thing once. that's a great deal in itself.
> now i'm getting the unmistakeable urge to POAS!

at my age darling we dont push, we cut ourselves open lol

im not breaking into a sweat for anyone


i just looked at my chart and realised i had a massive dip today


----------



## Faythe

Funny! Woo go me. I'm not your average nutjob.

I wonder what people must think when they read through here.


----------



## moter98

i noticed that dip. haha, you might not have a choice. dr's want you to go natural unless a c-section is medically necessary. i had a stuck placenta for christ's sake and they still won't let me do a c-section next time! p.s. i didn't lose one drop of sweat throughout my whole labor. makeup stayed intact and everything. it was the epidural i'm sure.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Funny! Woo go me. I'm not your average nutjob.
> 
> I wonder what people must think when they read through here.

it's probably why most are staying away. lmfao!


----------



## Pinky32

faythe - your a weird nutjob but we luv ya :hug:

everytime i look there is always someone lurking in here with us but they never speak


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> i noticed that dip. haha, you might not have a choice. dr's want you to go natural unless a c-section is medically necessary. i had a stuck placenta for christ's sake and they still won't let me do a c-section next time! p.s. i didn't lose one drop of sweat throughout my whole labor. makeup stayed intact and everything. it was the epidural i'm sure.

i didnt think anything of the dip as i thought OV was due next week but now im looking at the dip wondering if its going to shoot up tomoz

there was a thing on the news a few weeks ago about how their now going to automatically offer c sections to women in uk

at my age, who the hell cares about a scar


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i noticed that dip. haha, you might not have a choice. dr's want you to go natural unless a c-section is medically necessary. i had a stuck placenta for christ's sake and they still won't let me do a c-section next time! p.s. i didn't lose one drop of sweat throughout my whole labor. makeup stayed intact and everything. it was the epidural i'm sure.
> 
> i didnt think anything of the dip as i thought OV was due next week but now im looking at the dip wondering if its going to shoot up tomoz
> 
> there was a thing on the news a few weeks ago about how their now going to automatically offer c sections to women in uk
> 
> at my age, who the hell cares about a scarClick to expand...

REALLY?! wow, that's not the case the US. at least not in my area. i'm curious to know what your temp will do tomorrow.


----------



## Faythe

I think we're a little off putting LOL! 

Good job they didn't see my avatar when it was my face.

Wow, Moter! Check you out! That is pretty amazing. I've said to Chris I am going to have a full face of makeup when I go into labour.


----------



## Pinky32

im dying to know what temp will be tomoz too lol

nooooooooooooooooo faythe - its not your face that would put them off - its probably me talking about farts n poo earlier

we dont have any stalkers at the moment though

god yes, there is no way i would leave the house without my face on!!!


----------



## moter98

yeah, i'm probably not gonna put a picture of myself up anymore, lol! 
i was in labor when i woke that morning, just didn't know it. i got up, worked out, got ready, went out to breakfast. then i kept holding my stomach and my friend said, "hunny, you are in labor". i didn't think i could be cause it didn't feel anything like what other or the books described. but, i was. when i got to the room i asked for the a/c to be cranked up. i had it so cold in there, DH wore a sweatshirt and had a blanket in June! that probably helped me to stay cool. and with the epidural i didn't feel any pain so i didn't have to do any real work till i needed to push. that was only for like 30 minutes.


----------



## Pinky32

Wow your hard core!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> im dying to know what temp will be tomoz too lol
> 
> nooooooooooooooooo faythe - its not your face that would put them off - its probably me talking about farts n poo earlier
> 
> we dont have any stalkers at the moment though
> 
> god yes, there is no way i would leave the house without my face on!!!

i was so worried about this too. you should have seen the huge bag i had packed for the hospital. when i got there, the nurses all commented that it must be my first time. i used maybe 2 things that i had packed my whole stay! i did have good makeup on though so it lasted quite awhile. my mom told me i looked pretty good!


----------



## Pinky32

haha thats funny


----------



## moter98

i know. what was i thinking bringing all that stuff? i thought i was gonna take a shower, straighten my hair, do my makeup....HA! i could hardly walk, it was more of a shuffle. just invest in some long lasting makeup ladies so you won't have to worry about redoing it. you won't really care after anyway. you will be so preoccupied with baby. babies, for pinky.


----------



## Pinky32

i want to poas again


----------



## moter98

how many do you have pinky?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> i know. what was i thinking bringing all that stuff? i thought i was gonna take a shower, straighten my hair, do my makeup....HA! i could hardly walk, it was more of a shuffle. just invest in some long lasting makeup ladies so you won't have to worry about redoing it. you won't really care after anyway. you will be so preoccupied with baby. babies, for pinky.

nah ive got it all worked out - OH and my mum will be there, they can have the babies while i shower and do make up

i remember yearsssssssssssss ago my flatmate was preggy and i was with her for the birth, as soon as she had him she passed him to me and said "right im off for a bath" she took her mum with her and im left holding a 10 min old baby - id never held a baby before then!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> how many do you have pinky?

i had about 10 left so ordered 25 more and a 2 bags of 25 arrived!!!!

so i have about 60 OPS, 25 IC HCG, 4 FRER, 4 clearblue HCG , 3 supermarket own brand HCG


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i know. what was i thinking bringing all that stuff? i thought i was gonna take a shower, straighten my hair, do my makeup....HA! i could hardly walk, it was more of a shuffle. just invest in some long lasting makeup ladies so you won't have to worry about redoing it. you won't really care after anyway. you will be so preoccupied with baby. babies, for pinky.
> 
> nah ive got it all worked out - OH and my mum will be there, they can have the babies while i shower and do make up
> 
> i remember yearsssssssssssss ago my flatmate was preggy and i was with her for the birth, as soon as she had him she passed him to me and said "right im off for a bath" she took her mum with her and im left holding a 10 min old baby - id never held a baby before then!!!!!Click to expand...

oh wow, i was just so interested to see my guy. i couldn't stop looking at him. i also couldn't move very easily so there was no way i was physically able to do any of that. in my case though they told me i was in worse shape than most women due to the manually removal.


----------



## moter98

you have plenty then. POAS!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i know. what was i thinking bringing all that stuff? i thought i was gonna take a shower, straighten my hair, do my makeup....HA! i could hardly walk, it was more of a shuffle. just invest in some long lasting makeup ladies so you won't have to worry about redoing it. you won't really care after anyway. you will be so preoccupied with baby. babies, for pinky.
> 
> nah ive got it all worked out - OH and my mum will be there, they can have the babies while i shower and do make up
> 
> i remember yearsssssssssssss ago my flatmate was preggy and i was with her for the birth, as soon as she had him she passed him to me and said "right im off for a bath" she took her mum with her and im left holding a 10 min old baby - id never held a baby before then!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow, i was just so interested to see my guy. i couldn't stop looking at him. i also couldn't move very easily so there was no way i was physically able to do any of that. in my case though they told me i was in worse shape than most women due to the manually removal.Click to expand...

ooooh stop! your making me think of what you told me and im cringing


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> you have plenty then. POAS!

well it has been an hour n half and i havent drunk anything

im just going to do one - might as well

this is the first time ive really wanted to poas because of the lines - cant believe how dark it is compared to the other months


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i know. what was i thinking bringing all that stuff? i thought i was gonna take a shower, straighten my hair, do my makeup....HA! i could hardly walk, it was more of a shuffle. just invest in some long lasting makeup ladies so you won't have to worry about redoing it. you won't really care after anyway. you will be so preoccupied with baby. babies, for pinky.
> 
> nah ive got it all worked out - OH and my mum will be there, they can have the babies while i shower and do make up
> 
> i remember yearsssssssssssss ago my flatmate was preggy and i was with her for the birth, as soon as she had him she passed him to me and said "right im off for a bath" she took her mum with her and im left holding a 10 min old baby - id never held a baby before then!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow, i was just so interested to see my guy. i couldn't stop looking at him. i also couldn't move very easily so there was no way i was physically able to do any of that. in my case though they told me i was in worse shape than most women due to the manually removal.Click to expand...
> 
> ooooh stop! your making me think of what you told me and im cringingClick to expand...

well, guess how stupid i am. i didn't know at the time what manual removal really meant. DH enlightened me later. i don't know what i thought they were gonna do, but not that! sorry, i'll stop talking about it and making you cringe.


----------



## Pinky32

woooo hoooo ive got EWCM


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i know. what was i thinking bringing all that stuff? i thought i was gonna take a shower, straighten my hair, do my makeup....HA! i could hardly walk, it was more of a shuffle. just invest in some long lasting makeup ladies so you won't have to worry about redoing it. you won't really care after anyway. you will be so preoccupied with baby. babies, for pinky.
> 
> nah ive got it all worked out - OH and my mum will be there, they can have the babies while i shower and do make up
> 
> i remember yearsssssssssssss ago my flatmate was preggy and i was with her for the birth, as soon as she had him she passed him to me and said "right im off for a bath" she took her mum with her and im left holding a 10 min old baby - id never held a baby before then!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow, i was just so interested to see my guy. i couldn't stop looking at him. i also couldn't move very easily so there was no way i was physically able to do any of that. in my case though they told me i was in worse shape than most women due to the manually removal.Click to expand...
> 
> ooooh stop! your making me think of what you told me and im cringingClick to expand...
> 
> well, guess how stupid i am. i didn't know at the time what manual removal really meant. DH enlightened me later. i don't know what i thought they were gonna do, but not that! sorry, i'll stop talking about it and making you cringe.Click to expand...

in a way you were better off not really knowing


----------



## moter98

it must have been devine intervention that brought OH to your door tonight!


----------



## moter98

and yes, i'm glad i didn't know at the time.


----------



## Pinky32

ooops i got confused - i actually have:

28 OPKs
50 IC HCG - it was this they send me double of
4 FRER
4 clearblue HCG
3 supermarket own brand HCG


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> it must have been devine intervention that brought OH to your door tonight!

i know!!!!!

im still in shock as i wasnt expecting him

AND a small possibility of seeing him tomoz too


----------



## moter98

well, you can always order more if you run out. :)


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> it must have been devine intervention that brought OH to your door tonight!
> 
> i know!!!!!
> 
> im still in shock as i wasnt expecting him
> 
> AND a small possibility of seeing him tomoz tooClick to expand...

i hope you see him tomorrow. that would seal the deal. :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> well, you can always order more if you run out. :)

lol IF i ever got a + on an HCG i will prob use half the other tests to check its real

I would say that i would offer you guys the other tests BUT id really love it if we all got preggy together so you wouldnt need them


----------



## moter98

i have about 20 IC hpt's, 6 frer, 2 cb digi
14 opk's
i'm pretty stocked up too. but when i get a bfp, you can bet i will use every last test i have,lol!


----------



## moter98

all right ladies. dh is home tonight so i better spend some time with him. have a good evening, or maybe it's morning where you are. it's only 6:43pm here.


----------



## Pinky32

lol we could open a chemist

ok im now confused - the tests are faint - i just did 2 as i thought i dipped the first one wrong


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> all right ladies. dh is home tonight so i better spend some time with him. have a good evening, or maybe it's morning where you are. it's only 6:43pm here.

its 12.45pm here

have a good evening - i;ll let you know tomorrow what my temp is


----------



## moter98

Probably too diluted. You could try fmu.


----------



## Pinky32

yeah i;ll try again in the morning - i';ll throw these away and dismiss them


----------



## Faythe

Morning!!


----------



## Pinky32

morning hun, how are you this morning?


----------



## Faythe

I'm OK. Not looking forward to my interview at 1pm. And I'm tired but Romans are coming to do a quarterly inspection between 9:30am and 4:30pm.

I want my bed :(


----------



## Pinky32

what job is the interview for?

What/who are romans?


----------



## Faythe

Sales/Marketing & Customer Service :flower:

Romans are letting agents. We rent privately but don't deal with our landlord directly.


----------



## Pinky32

ahhhhhhh i see - i rent too, used to be thru an agent but the Landlord got fed up paying management fees to them after i was here for a few years - now been in this flat for 11 years! - Ive only met my LL twice and the last time was about 5 years ago.

Because I used to be a Property Manager/Office Manager for an estate agents, she knows any maintenance, I will either deal with myself or call her.

Ooooooh i wish you loads of luck today - i hate interviews


----------



## Faythe

I've got very little interview experience so god knows how it'll go :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

just be yourself


----------



## Faythe

I was when I went for the interview with Orange and don't think it worked. Although the woman interviewing me had judged me before we'd even sat down :dohh:


----------



## Pinky32

interviewers tend to have an idea even before they see you whether they want you or just going thru the motions - even if you think they dont want you, use the interview as experience to learn what to do and not what to do

i had a major cold at one interview and apologised as i walked in, they were fine about it, but i kept sneezing, coughing, blowing my nose etc.

If you dont know the answer to a question or need a minute to think about it, take a sip of water (that gives you a few seconds) or ask to come back to that question - nothing wrong in that

About 100 years ago, i was one of the tutors that the jobcentre sent you to a course when you had been unemployed for a while so i know interview techniques and what is acceptable


----------



## Faythe

Some of the questions I've been asked have been totally irrelevant to the job in hand :shrug:

The last two jobs I've had in the Motorcycle Industry were a breeze interview wise because they asked me things specific to the role and the knowledge required.


----------



## Pinky32

some of the time they do that so that your answers are just text book answers and also to know that you can think of one thing then quickly think along another line of thought

its annoying when they do that

ive been on interviews and they ask me to role play - sod that


----------



## Faythe

I did that with Orange too. Load of crap. I had to sell her a holiday. WTF?!


----------



## Pinky32

my mum went for an interview 400 years ago for the inland revenue and they asked her to sell them a pencil

she wasnt there to sell anything so does it matter if she has sales tecniques or not - sometimes these pple think their god and can do what they want in an interview

i went for an interview which lasted 2 hours and all the time i kept thinking "you talk too much" and he kept talking about why when i had my own company, did i call it what i did - im mean, whats it got to do with him why i called my company a certain name grrr so when they offered me the job i turned them down


----------



## Pinky32

Oh My!!

Have you seen my temp rise ????????????????????


----------



## Faythe

That's just plain mad, isn't it?

Eugh, I wish it was 1pm already!


----------



## Pinky32

you'll be fine hunny - promise

just be yourself, answer what you can and smile your lovely smile

you'll blow them away


----------



## Faythe

Wow, big rise. Did you get an positive OPK in the end last night?

I've had a temp rise this morning too :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

i did do a test last night and again this morning - i need to re-do this mornings as i had a cuppa tea just before doing it

now bare in mind, i have NEVER EVER had a test this dark before, i know its not as dark as yours but ...............
 



Attached Files:







09 Jan 12 - OPK 11pm.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Faythe

I suppose you could call that a positive :hugs:

Well timed with last night! :D


----------



## Pinky32

im about to go out to see my cousin and her new baby so will do another test when i get back - i know its not as dark as yours was but thats the darkest ive ever had so im really pleased with it woooop wooooop

good luck with your interview - let us know later how it went

:hug:


----------



## moter98

Morning ladies!
Good luck on your interview faythe!
Oh wow pinky. That is a huge temp jump! I'm on my phone again so will look at the pics later. Guess you will know for sure if your temp stays up. Ff will give you crosshairs after 3 days of high temps.


----------



## Faythe

Interview went really well. I was a little anxious when I was waiting but then I thought to myself that there is no reason why I can't get this job. We were called in, in pairs and I went in totally confident.

I really shone through and put the other lass in my shadow. With my background, attitude and people skills I was able to really impress the guy. He commented on how perfect I'd be for direct marketing and was giving me tonnes of positive feedback when he asked me something. I also didn't just answer his questions. Like when he asked me to put 4 sections in order of priority I explained why. He said that I was 100% spot on.

The other lass didn't say very much.

I'll hear back between 4-6pm whether I've been successful for a 2nd 'working' interview.

Wish me luck!


----------



## moter98

good luck faythe! wow, you have some great people skills. me, never done well in interviews. fortunately i am not looking for any hard to get jobs in the foreseeable future. i work for my family business and also my DH business. when kid(s) are in school we will see if i still want to work for DH or get a job somewhere. maybe retail.


----------



## moter98

oh and pinky. that opk looks positive to me. bear in mind though i've never taken those kinds of opk's before though. faythe would be the better judge. still looks very promising with your temp rise.


----------



## Faythe

2nd interview :happydance::happydance::happydance:

They were impressed with me :happydance:


----------



## moter98

That's great faythe! Is that the last interview?


----------



## Faythe

Yeah. Have to spend a day there, learning, taking notes etc. And then a decision at the end of the day.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## moter98

I bet that means your in!!


----------



## Faythe

Do you think?


----------



## moter98

why would they have you go through a whole day of training if you weren't. that's a lot of time to spend if they weren't planning on hiring you.


----------



## Faythe

Makes sense what you're saying. One of the girls in my TTC journal thinks it's just a formality.

I'm certain the lass who was in with me at the same time didn't get offered a 2nd interview. She wasn't able to answer what was asked very well and on some questions couldn't answer at all.

What is odd is at the end he said to her how would she feel about working 8:30am to 5:30pm and she said OK.

He then asked me (after lots of praise :smug: ) how I'd feel about working 11:00am to 8:30pm. Which is fine. Perhaps he felt I am more driven and focussed on my career in Marketing and willing to put in the hours?


----------



## moter98

well, i think you've got it. do you know how many people are up for the position?


----------



## Faythe

I don't, unfortunately :nope:


----------



## moter98

well, you got a 2nd interview so you know you have a very high chance of getting it.


----------



## Faythe

You're right. I should stop fretting and keep positive. I really want this job. I need it! I've been unemployed since 21st October :(


----------



## workin4alivin

Hi All! I am TTC #1 and just finished cycle 11! It's nice to find a group that is not LTTTC but not 3 months either! 
My husband did a SA last month and all was "normal".. and I am pretty regular myself so I'm not sure what the problem is:( Would love to use PreSeed but it just give me BV (tmi!). I'm getting pretty down about the whole thing now... and wish I could just not think about it like everyone says to (really? how?)
Sending out tons of baby dust to all!:)


----------



## Faythe

Hey welcome :)

Have you tried temping and OPK's to make sure you're hitting the right days?


----------



## moter98

oh, i hope you get it faythe! it must be hard being out of a job.
i had to take a quick nap with ds as he was up every hour last night. he's cutting another molar and not in the best mood right now.


----------



## moter98

hi workin4aliving! welcome!!
i'm very regular too and nothing so far. i do have a son already so i know we are able to have kids, just not sure why it's not happening this around. i use the preseed myself. have been for oh, 5 months now. hasn't worked for me so far, but i don't have any problems with using it. this may sound really gross and i could never do it myself, but some do use actual raw eggwhites instead of preseed. it's supposed to act just like fertile cm iguess.


----------



## Faythe

Ouchies! Bet he's really sore at the moment. Luckily he has a fab Mummy :)


----------



## moter98

yeah, poor guy. there's really not much i can do about it. a little orajel on the gums, and softer foods but he just has to make it through till tooth pops out. i'm hoping it's really soon. he always gets cranky and doesn't sleep well when he's cutting a tooth. which is about once or twice a month. he still has 10 more to go i think


----------



## Faythe

He'll have a lovely little smile soon


----------



## moter98

yep. so, i just couldn't stop myself and POAS today. line was very faint. it was a waste of an opk, but i feel better now, lol!


----------



## Faythe

Haha! A woman after my own heart.

I've only done 2 today. Negative too.


----------



## moter98

oh, i hope you caught that eggy! i'm waiting very impatiently for my +opk now. still got at least 4 days to go i think.


----------



## Pinky32

hi girls,

faythe - companies might waste their time doing 1 interview but NEVER waste their time calling you back for a 2nd interview

well done honey :happydance:

im feeling soooooooooooooo sick its untrue


----------



## moter98

pinky, you're back! how was your day with your mom?


----------



## Pinky32

it was nice, had to go see my cousin who had a baby boy before xmas

my aunty had prepared a lunch and dinner for us!!!

my uncle gave us a lift home and i sat in the back of the car - dont know if thats why im feeling really sick


----------



## moter98

i always feel nauseous when riding in a car hungry for some reason....or whenever i ride with DH,lol! hope you feel better!


----------



## Pinky32

i feel like everytime i move i want to be sick and tummy is sore too

but anyway............. i;ll live

did you see my temp rise??????????????? :happydance:


----------



## moter98

i did!!!!!! i'm SO excited. you are probably in the TWW already. i feel like i'm being left behind, ahhhh!
i just ordered a reading from psychic 123, i am addicted! there was no place to enter my info though. does she send an email asking for my info?


----------



## Pinky32

when i had mine done she emailed me saying that she had received payment but no details so i replied to it giving my first name, D.O.B and my question

i cant believe ive ov;d on CD9 when it should have been CD25

i took an OPK when i got home tonight - hadnt drank anything for about 3 hours - theres a line but in real life the test line isnt as dark as last nights but the pic makes it look a lot darker
 



Attached Files:







10th Jan 12 - OPK.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## moter98

you must have o'd yesterday since you had a temp rise today. i guess we will have to wait 2 day to know 100%. hope your temp stays up!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

OMG i just got an email from baby center talking about chances of having twins - it says


&#8226;Body type: Twins are more common in large and tall women than in small women.

im 5'10" and "cuddly"


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> you must have o'd yesterday since you had a temp rise today. i guess we will have to wait 2 day to know 100%. hope your temp stays up!!!!!!

ooooooooooooooh

im feeling so sick that i cant help feel negative and just know that my temp will go down tomoz :nope:


----------



## moter98

better start preparing for twins pinky! i'm really hoping your temp stay up. why else would it have dipped then jumped up like that though? that' a huge rise!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> better start preparing for twins pinky! i'm really hoping your temp stay up. why else would it have dipped then jumped up like that though? that' a huge rise!

i dont know - i keep looking at my dec chart but i started temping after i ov and temps were all over the place - but then again i was mc'ing around 18th Dec

i dont know :cry:

ive gone from being really relaxed this month thinking i wasnt going to ov, wasnt going to see OH, using this month to regulate cycles etc now im in tww (possibly) when i wasnt expecting it and im falling apart already :rofl:

all i want to do is test :dohh:


----------



## Pinky32

the email goes on to say:

The older you are, the higher your chances of having fraternal twins or higher-order multiples. A 2006 study found that women over 35 produce more follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) than younger women.

this is what you were saying


----------



## moter98

yep! chances go even higher after 40!! oh, two little pink bundles would be so fun. double the work, but double the reward too. 
i don't think you can go by last months chart because it wasn't complete and you were possibly m/c. your temps can jump up and down all throughout your cycle, it's just a pattern you are looking for. you are looking for higher overall temps after o, they can fluctuate up and down, just generally not below your coverline (ff will draw this after 3 days of high temps) for more than 2 days.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> yep! chances go even higher after 40!! oh, two little pink bundles would be so fun. double the work, but double the reward too.
> i don't think you can go by last months chart because it wasn't complete and you were possibly m/c. your temps can jump up and down all throughout your cycle, it's just a pattern you are looking for. you are looking for higher overall temps after o, they can fluctuate up and down, just generally not below your coverline (ff will draw this after 3 days of high temps) for more than 2 days.

i couldnt cope with twins :wacko:

FF gave me crosshairs in dec but when AF started they took them away but i dont know why

all i can do is panic and wait grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

so how has your day been today?


----------



## moter98

hmm....i don't know why, i haven't been charting that long. my temps started dropping last cycle and ff moved my crosshairs too. they moved them down by like .2 degrees. i bet you could post that question and someone with charting experience could shed some light on that.
and yes, you could cope with that. you would figure it out. my guess is you would have some help from a certain someone by then. :)


----------



## Pinky32

hmmm i;ll see what FF does this month and then worry about it lol

it sounds really silly but to let me know that hes thinking of me, he pokes me on facebook and visa versa or I write a message on my status which he knows is for him and he puts his random answer on his

it just lets me know that hes thinking of me

im notgoing to hold my breath - id love it of course but theres nothing i can do if it doesnt happen but i know he will be there for the baby/babies

stop it! you;ve got me at it now lol


----------



## moter98

aww, that's sweet, me and DH do the poke thing on FB too. we're more texting though. we might make people puke or gasp with the stuff we put in texts.:rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

when hes working we text all day long but he got made redundant last friday so he cant text me, he can only poke

but i dont mind, its his way of telling me that hes thinking of me

right, i need to go to bed as im still feeling sick and tummy is hurting 

i'll speak to you tomoz - have a great evening xxxx


----------



## moter98

hope you feel better tomorrow pinky.
night!


----------



## rooster100

hi ladies, i was wondering if i could join in this chat? you seem like a lovely bunch (plus i know pinky!) i have been ttc for 7 months now. had a m/c in july and have been ttc with no luck ever since. fell pregnant last may by complete accident and i just cant believe how easy it was as it just seems impossible now! does anyone else feel like that?
My baby would have been due this month which makes things hard. In a way im glad i had the m/c cause at least i know i can get pregnant! 
was diagonsed with endometriosis which does not help things! aparently i need to 'relax' :brat: and then it will happen!!!!!xxx


----------



## moter98

Welcome rooster! Of course you can join happy to have you. :)
Wow, we are a lot alike. I too have been ttc for 7 months with a chemical back in July. We got pregnant quickly that time and thought we would again. Hasn't happened though. I do have a ds already so we are pretty sure we are fertile, unless we are having secondary fertility. Too early to go find out yet. Is this your first?


----------



## rooster100

we are similar even our tickers are pretty similar! I dont have any children. i got pregnant by complete accident and lost it at 12 weeks a month before my wedding! was tough alright. thought we would start again on the honeymoon assumed i would get pregnant and no....next month the same thing! and so on and so on. im terrified of never getting a bfp again :( 
I have read about alot of people that concieve their first with no bother and then it takes a good while to do it again. 
i do have endometriosis but the doc said as i got pregnant before it shoulnt be a problem and they will test futher once its been a year as im still 29. 
im sure it will happen for you, they say the more you relax the more chance you have of concieving (me and dh were super relaxed and drunk when we accidently concieved last time!) its just soooooo hard to relax when you want something so badly! i work as a nurse and so im surrounded by women and loads are pregnant including 2 of my very good friends there, its hard work!! how about you? what do you do and does it make ttc any harder? xx


----------



## moter98

oh, i'm sorry for your loss, hun. and before your wedding too! dr. is probably right. since you got pregnant before you know it's not preventing you from getting pregnant. 
i had ds really easily. ttc for 3 months, 1 month seriously, using opk's and such and got pregnant. this time around, got pregnant 2nd try, but it was chemical. haven't been pregnant since. it's hard not to think there could be something wrong. maybe messed up hormones or something. i am older now too. 32. i've heard it gets harder to conceive in your 30's. although i sure have seen lots of bfp's from 30 somethings on here. we are at a difficult point i think because we have been ttc for awhile, but not long enough to be seen by a dr yet. 
i have been trying to be more relaxed about it this month. i have been completly obsessed and been stressing about this ttc. so this month i will try to take it easy. i'm still gonna temp and opk, but no more bd on a schedule for me. can't take it anymore! i feel more relaxed now because i have a solid plan in place. should i not conceive by june, which will be my one year mark, i will go to dr and get tested for everything possible. i feel better just knowing that either way i will get some answers.


----------



## Faythe

Morning girls,

Went to bed just after 8pm last night because my headache had got worse and I felt sicky. 

Had a second temp rise this morning too,

How're we all doing? :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

Hiya hunnie

Wey Hey look at you with your temp rise

I think im out cos i got a massive temp dip :cry:

I was feeling so sick last night, i think from siting in the back of my uncles car so crawled off to bed early too - dont feel any better for it


----------



## SKP

Finally finished reading 57 pages ! Took over an hour. You all crack me up, espeically you pinky; during the exercise talk.

Faythe, question for you, i weigh 168 and im 5"3 how can i get myself toned, like what is a good basic start with weights say with 5 pound dumbells? 

With out further ado......

About me, im 22 almost 23 been trying for 1.5 months. Nothing wrong with me or hubby. I just have irregular cycles, hormones is normal, hasg normal, ultrasounds normal.

My cycles have been maybe 8 in the past 1.5 years. Been closer together starting october month, but still skipped. Lmp was dec 28, started progesterone on the 19th, and clomid on cd 3.

Cd 15 now, 4 dpo, and had temp rise on the day i had poss opk, and ewcm. Hopefully this is my month. If nothing round 2 next month. I see the doc again on the 12 th of march and go from there if not pregers yet.

Check out my journal in ttc titled skp something, and my second part in ltttc titled skp something.

Here is my last update info, a little long sorry,

According to pregnology, the 8th of Jan which was cycle day 12, I had a drop just before, then shot up to 98 on that day. Ovulation? on the 7th, I htink I had the ewcm.

Dec 19th Progesterone for next 10 days

Af expected for dec 22, started dec 28, dont know if it came naturally becuase it was expected for the end of the month of dec, or was it brought on by progesterone.

CD 3 Clomid and finished progesterone
CD 4
CD 5 Jan 1st 97.8
CD 6 Jan 2 97.8
CD 7 Jan 3 97.8 Ended Clomid
CD 8 Jan 4 97.8
CD 9 Jan 5 97.6
CD 10 Jan 6 97.2
CD 11 Jan 7 97.6
*CD 12 Jan 8 * 98 Positive OPK https://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/StephanieKaylaPenney/PossOPKJan8th1030.jpg
CD 13 Jan 9 97.7

Funny thing is last year, on Jan 6th, I had possitive ovulation.
https://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/StephanieKaylaPenney/TTC/JAN6CD13735PM.jpgIf I waited 2 more days it may have been just as dark as the above.

Also temps were pretty close too.

2011 2012
Jan 6 96.2 97.2
7 98.0 97.6
8 97.3 98
9 98

2012 10. 98


----------



## Pinky32

Welcome SKP
I cant believe you read ALL the pages :rofl:
Well as you read, im the joker in this thread (apparently)

Wheres your chart? I love looking at pples chart. Im new to charting so still learning but i got all excited when i had a big drop then a massive rise but now sad as its dropped again :cry:

Im sorry youve had so many problems and 8 AFs in 1.5 years must have been getting you down

Fingers crossed you wont need the docs appt in march as you;ll be cooking a bean by then


----------



## SKP

I dont normally read through threads that long haha, but you guys had my attention.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/327bad

This is my chart :), 

I hope something happens this cycle .

My longest cycle was 6 months, my shortest 21 days.


----------



## Pinky32

OMG 6 months! I was pulling my hair out at 53 days!

your jan chart looks brilliant!


----------



## SKP

Yes, last jan 14 to july, had lots of spotting occurances, even spotted 2 for 2 weeks before mlp on dec 28,

I had to tweak a temp on the 9th, and that gave me the cross hairs. Everything is matching up on my chart, my opk, on pregnology. So hopefully all goes well. Even if i put in the original temp for this day and it removes the cross hairs, im pretty sure i ovulated, im a "26" cycle day and its day 12 where my temp rised.

Since aug 2010' i had oct 8' dec 25, jan 14' july, august 2011, october 30 dec 28

Well i must get to bed, 130 am , yawning like crazy. Will chat tomorrow for sure. I pretty much live on the computer haha.


----------



## Tryingmybest

morning and hi to rooster and SKP. I am not in a good mood this morning.


----------



## Pinky32

awwww hunny

the bleeding could just be the last bit of af coming out or maybe from the bd - better to bleed now in your cycle than later on because you would reallt be worrying then


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> awwww hunny
> 
> the bleeding could just be the last bit of af coming out or maybe from the bd - better to bleed now in your cycle than later on because you would reallt be worrying then

good point. I just don't want it to affect ovulation.


----------



## Faythe

Hi Rooster and SKP. Welcome to the madhouse :rofl:

SKP - best thing is weight training with a little cardio thrown in to the mix. 5lbs is a good weight to start with (around 2.5kg's) But you'd want to progress up from that weight of barbell.

I'd recommend a kettlebell aswell from the point of view that it can be used for a total body workout :thumbup:

Pinky, how're you feeling now? I went to bed early yesterday because my head was hurting loads and I felt really crappy. Not long got up and still feel a bit bleugh.


----------



## Faythe

Tryingmybest said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> awwww hunny
> 
> the bleeding could just be the last bit of af coming out or maybe from the bd - better to bleed now in your cycle than later on because you would reallt be worrying then
> 
> good point. I just don't want it to affect ovulation.Click to expand...

We're you able to locate the bleed?

I've sometimes thought I've had mid cyle bleeds and it's actually been small tears from where me and Chris have been a little 'enthusiastic' when we :sex:


----------



## Pinky32

ahhhhhh i feel better now, i wasnt feeling too good last night, woke up too early this morning so went back to bed for another 2 hours sleep!!!!

still worried about my temp drop though


----------



## Faythe

Don't worry too much honey :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Oh pinky I thought it was gonna stay up! Try not to worry about it too much. I temp doesnt mean much. It's the pattern you are looking for. See what it does tomorrow. It's also possible your body maybe geared up to I but didnt yet. Maybe you wanna keep using opk's 

Faythe- glad you're temps are still up!you will be testing in less than two weeks!!

Skp- welcome. Hope you get your sticky bean!

Trying- sorry you're having a bad day. Hope it turns around.

How are you doing rooster?


----------



## Pinky32

i know theres nothing i can do about it but cant help worrying :cry:

you feeling any better?


----------



## Faythe

Pinky, I am sending you HUUUUUUUUGE hugs. I'm sure it's just something like an innaccurate temp and you'll have a nice high one tomorrow.

I have to have another high temp tomorrow before FF will put crosshairs on my chart I think?

Eeee! I know, Moter. I am dead nervous.

I'm glad we have more girlies joining in. It's my sexay body that's drawing them in isn't it? haha! :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

well it certainly isnt mine :rofl:

i did an opk last night when i got home and it was a faint line - i had a drink half hour ago so going to see if i can hold out and re-test but i think i should go by my gut feeling


----------



## Faythe

I think you've definately ovulated honey :hugs:

I feel like such a mess today. I've got my hair pulled back into a low pony tail and have my fleece slacks on with a thermal top. I am an image of beauty today hahaha! NOT!


----------



## moter98

Pinky try not to worry about it! Odds are you did o and you even got bd in at the right time. 

And yep faythe it must be your bod. Are you gonna test early?


----------



## Pinky32

i dont know now - my mind is going :wacko: as i wasnt thinking that i would ov till about 25th jan and even that wasnt definate

i wish FF would put crosshairs now just so that i know if i ov;d or not

at least you have long hair to tie back - i cut all mine off short so its sticking up all over the place - will go and have a shower soon


----------



## Faythe

Haha I was only kidding Moter. I'm really not that up myself :haha:

You're the same as me Pinky. Got to wait for FF to put crosshairs up and it won't happen for another day or so yet. So annoying!

I might start testing around 11DPO. I only have a few IC's though so I can't go through them at the rate I go through OPK's :rofl:

EDIT: It's not _that_ long. It's just below my shoulders. I had it chopped off really short back in 2009 and kept it in a bob for a year. Then had one side shaved off haha. It's taken me year to get it to this length.


----------



## moter98

Yep waiting for those crosshairs is agonizing!
I'm gonna test super early I'm sure. I just can't help myself!

Pinky maybe you're temp was off today because you weren't feeling well.


----------



## Pinky32

my first few cycles i didnt know if i ov'd or not, last cycle ended in possible mc so i didnt think i was a poas person but i know what im like, the minute i see those crosshairs im poas at least once a day

i have sooooooooooo many HCG tests that i can poas every hour for the next month :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Yep waiting for those crosshairs is agonizing!
> I'm gonna test super early I'm sure. I just can't help myself!
> 
> Pinky maybe you're temp was off today because you weren't feeling well.

do you think?

i was feeling so sick last night and this morning, thats why i went back to bed at 10am


----------



## Faythe

Don't say that Pinky! I got through my JSA today and I am SO tempted to put in an order with babymad for some more IC's. I think Chris would go mad at me though as he already thinks I am mad with my POAS addiction with the OPK's this month.

How many DPO will you start testing Moter?

I feel really silly keep calling you girls by your usernames :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

when i lasted ordered some ic i ordered 25 and when they arrived, two bags of 25 turned up plus i have tons of clearblue, FRER, tesco, sainsburys etc :rofl:

on the day i "ever" get a bfp i will probably use them all to confirm its real lol


----------



## Faythe

Wow! You got lucky there :haha:

I was very annoyed with a CB I had recently. I got a faint positive on it. Turns out it was a bloody evap. The worst thing about it that was the fact I'd been to the doctors complaining of really bad lower abdominal pains so when the doctor asked me to do a test, I ended up in A&E because they suspected an ectopic. Was awful :nope:


----------



## moter98

Yes pinky it's very possible. Feeling sick can cause for erratic temps. I was sick last cycle around the beginning and had some weird temps.

Faythe, my name is Tina. If we have a girl we want to name her Faith! Always loved that name. I will probably test at like 8 dpo. Crazy u know. Dh doesn't know I test tht early. He doesn't ask and I don't tell.:blush:


----------



## Faythe

Lovely name! 

Mine isn't my username. My username is one of my fave names and the name of a character from a series of books that I adore. My avatar is the book cover! When I first joined up I was really paranoid about people recognising me and know we're TTC but these days I don't really care. And with the amount of posters on here, what are the chances of someone I know stumbling across one post where I mention my name? :haha:

Mine's Tamsin or Tamz :thumbup:

I love the name Faythe or Faith but prefer it spelt with a 'Y' so you can shorten to a nickname of Fay if you want.

I'm not sure I can hold out to 11DPO :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe - anytime you need a test - just ask, i have plenty to share lol

Moter - ooooh i feel a little calmer now (not much though but a bit)

I like soft names - faythe and tina are both soft names (soft sounding on the tongue)


----------



## moter98

Oh I'm ginna have to tell dh about the spelling! I never thought about shortening to Fay. I like that. Yeah I was worried too so took down my pic but still had one of ds up. I took it down but pinky liked it so I put it back up. I anyone should find me on here, oh well. They are probably here for the same reason!
I k iw I won't make it to 11 dpo. Now that's some willpower.


----------



## Faythe

Exactly and sod 'em if they're not.

I might end up caving and testing early :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

11DPO!!!! wow!

as soon as any crosshairs appear im testing :rofl:

awwww thays a lovely name

Whats the book faythe/tamsin/tamz lol

im so doubtful of getting preggy that i havent really thought of names but i do like maisie but then you have to think of how a name will be shortened

I DEF havent thought of any boys names grrrrrrr


----------



## moter98

We chose short names because dh doesn't like all the crazy long names people pick now. He said the name can only have two syllables max. And it shouldn't be hard to spell.


----------



## Pinky32

when i was at school it was the "done" thing to have a necklace with your name on it but they only used to go upto 8 letters and mine is 9 so i could never have one and in those days i didnt want my name shortened


----------



## moter98

Awww, pinky. I could have made you one. I used to make all sorts of jewelry when I was a kid


----------



## Pinky32

thank you but your tons younger than me so by the time you were a kid making them i had prob left school and half way thru my working career lol


----------



## Faythe

I like unusual names but not ridiculous ones. If we have a girl I have chosen:

Alyssa-Finola or Isabella Faythe :flower:

I like the name Eli for a boy but full name would be Elijah.


----------



## Pinky32

im destined not to be a mum as i havent really given it much thought :cry:

I like alyssa - thats nice

Eli is nice too


----------



## moter98

I like those names! Dh would never go for it though. And since he does have a say in it I guess I have to compromise. He actually vetoed the name Aiden until I said lets take the I out. Then he loved it.

Ok pinky tons younger is exaggerating a bit but yeah you were probably over the necklace thing by the time I was making them.


----------



## Pinky32

yeah thanks for that moter - make me feel old why dont you :rofl:

If you take the i out of aiden doesnt that make it aden (pronounced adden)


----------



## Pinky32

you also have to think about the initials - without thinking my mum gave my sister the initials of L.S.D. :rofl:


----------



## moter98

No we just pronounce it the same. That's the fun part of names. You can spell and pronounce them however you want.
And you ARE meant to be a mom. A family member of mine didn't name their baby until he was three days old


----------



## moter98

LSD, lol! We liked Aden because he can shorten it to AJ if he likes. His middle name begins with a J.


----------



## Pinky32

i like aden - there was a guy on big brother with that name - first time id seen it spelt with no i

but i also like aj for a name but i suppose pple would call him adj and not like the initials (not sure if that made sense but it did in my head )

every girl i know has thought of kidies names since they were growing up but i didnt

with boys i do know i like old fashioned names like henry

i guess i would be like your friend and wait - just call the baby "it" or "the thing" lol


----------



## moter98

I bet you will buy a baby names book when you are pregnant. After all, you will need to come up with two names. :p


----------



## Pinky32

omg i just looked and we;re over 600 posts

i tried another thread (before coming here) and left because it was so big and tried here because it was only something like 30 posts

now we've past the other thread lol and theres only 3 of us and in there, there was about 20 talking


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> I bet you will buy a baby names book when you are pregnant. After all, you will need to come up with two names. :p

we nearly had one day where twins werent mentioned lol

oh yes, i know i will run out the day of BFP and get a book so i have plenty of time to think about it

but only one girls name :winkwink:


----------



## moter98

Hey that's gotta be a record. Now let's see how many times we can mention twins. Twins. Twins. Twins!! 
We have blown up this thread, LMAO!


----------



## Pinky32

nope im doubtful to have one, there is no way i will have twins

i dont gamble but on this i would bet that i dont


----------



## Pinky32

and yes no mention until 2pm is a world record!


----------



## Faythe

My laptop keeps crashing. I need to reboot :growlmad:


----------



## moter98

Well, ruby did say you would and you have a higher chance of having them. You never know!!

Faythe, those stupid computers. I had so many problems with them until I finally switched to a Mac. They are spendy but so much better. Now the only time I have problems is if it's my router, not the computer.


----------



## Pinky32

my laptop wont let me go wireless - it says it cant find the internet connection but my phone has no problem connecting to my modem


----------



## Pinky32

im not listening to ruby (covers her ears)


----------



## Pinky32

awwwwww how cute is this

https://www.hell.tv/t/videos/7444/how-big-is-it.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## moter98

Do you pay for wireless Internet pinky? They should come out to connect it for free. Or call their help line. We have it through our cable company. They hook up the initial connection then we added a router. Took me awhile to figure out how to get all computers working but I finally configured it right after about 5 hours, lol!


----------



## moter98

Oh that was so adorable!


----------



## Pinky32

i have virgin cable and then a router from the modem and it worked when he set it up and ive not unplugged laptop since then, but tried to the other night and it just kept saying that it couldnt find internet

i tried to connect again but its saying that the password is incorrect - even though i wrote it down when they told me it and i checked spelling etc


----------



## moter98

You should call. They will troubleshoot it with you. Have you tried unplugging everything waiting 10 seconds then plugging back in? Sometimes that fixes it. If not, maybe the password really is incorrect. You can find what the password is by going into your routers settings. You may have to ask the company about that. Not sure if works the same as in the states?


----------



## Pinky32

i remember once going online to check router settings but cant remember how to do it - i might google that one


----------



## moter98

Try typing 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1 in the URL. Then it will ask for user name and password. Now if it hasn't been changed from the default it will be 
User name: admin
Password: password


----------



## moter98

Also, do you have your router manual? Instructions will be in there.


----------



## Pinky32

ok i just went to that and the username and password was already in the box so i clicked ok
it then opened up to virgin web page telling me what the password is so ive made a note of it
i'll try later on to see if i can connect wireless dont want to try yet just incase i cant and it mucks everything up lol

thank you Mrs Google x


----------



## moter98

Your welcome! I spent hours trying to figure this out when I set ours up. It was a bit more difficult because I would get one computer to work then the other wouldn't. We have windows and Mac laptops so it was a bit tricky. Made LOTS of calls to our router manufacturer!


----------



## Pinky32

when i was working i would do everything myself and never call anyone for helo but since the accident and redundancy etc my brain has gone mushy and cant concentrate on anything but bloomin babies


----------



## moter98

Haha! You and me both!! It sure can take over your life. Trying to be more relaxed this month. Still doesn't mean I will quit poas all the time though.:dohh:


----------



## Pinky32

i was very relaxed until i ov;d on monday - now all i want to do is poas


----------



## Pinky32

right its nearly 3pm about time i went and got off my fat arse and had a shower and put a face on

brb


----------



## moter98

I think the wait before o is worse. It seems to take forever. And then waiting on ff to draw those crosshairs. Nerve wracking! I was putting in my cm, but since my case is unusual ff didn't give me any crosshairs till I took it out. It would be nice to be able to customize it a bit more.


----------



## moter98

It's 9am here. I'm at work. I should probably get some work done.:dohh:


----------



## Faythe

I think it's just my browser. I haven't cleared any history, cache or cookies for a while so I think that was slowing it and causing it to keep crashing.

That and the fact that this laptop is a pile of crap lol.


----------



## Pinky32

its not right because you should be able to track everything and not take have to take something out but then it you get something like EWCM in your LP (for example) it would throw ff off its track

All we seem to do is wait
Wait to AF to come, wait for AF to go, wait for ov, wait for crosshairs, wait for symptoms, wait for BFP or AF


awwww at least you got it sorted faythe


----------



## Pinky32

i feel so much better after my shower - you girls should have made me do it earlier lol


----------



## Faythe

Haha sorry!

I'm trying to find an outfit for my 2nd interview on Friday.


----------



## Pinky32

you could wear anything hun, you;ll breeze the interview


----------



## Faythe

They said smart but I cannot stand shirts.

Was thinking a plain top with a longline cardi and trousers.


----------



## Pinky32

I cant wear shirts, to fit my boobs they are then too big for the rest of me

so yes, a nice smart plain top with a long cardi and trousers is good


----------



## Faythe

Ah man I am so angry!


----------



## Pinky32

about what you just posted in that thread? I saw it


----------



## Faythe

Yes. I am positive it's another member who I called out in December who NEVER had a positive test. Then claimed a MC and 6 days later claiming she had postive OPK's for a few days and then got a BFP.

Basically no dates matched up and every thread was a supposed positive but never was.

After I called her out she stopped posting then a day later this lass joins up doing the exact same thing. They post the same, avatar is/was the same picture of her daugher. It angers me especially as I have reported it and other girls have come to the same conclusion.

It's not fair on the girls who've suffered losses for this girl to claim a loss, and then BFP's week after week when it's clearly fake.


----------



## Pinky32

its funny cos when i read that post i thought i recognised the lil girl in the pic but didnt think much of it as she joined 17th dec so just assumed i must have read a post of hers before

as soon as you posted a reply her profile said that she was reading it then she went offline

ive looked at her other posts and i agree with you, one min shes on 9DPO asking if a test is + then 3 days later shes saying that shes on CDsomethingor other - dont they realise that we;re not stupid

maybe joining on here should be a bit tighter, like recognising your IP address or something to stop this from happening


----------



## Faythe

I am so annoyed that she is posting like that. The other profile was even worse and went into 1st tri saying she was pregnant then that she'd lost it.

Few days later she was in the testing section claiming another BFP.

Always had line on FRER's but never posted them.

Why do people do that? :dohh::shrug:


----------



## Pinky32

OMG thats terrible

its bad enough to take the piss out of us ttc but to go to 1st tri where all the new mums are panicing enough as it is and to post that is beyond disgusting


----------



## Faythe

Yup I know. People will probably think I am a bitch for what I have just said on that thread but I cannot stand liars.


----------



## Pinky32

its a bit of a coincidence that as soon as you said it she read it then went offline

i wouldnt worry what pple think

we love ya and thats all that matters (although i am now scared of you)

:hug:


----------



## Faythe

Haha don't be! I am a really nice person but I won't tolerate liars.

I need to get dressed soon as I'm off to Next with Chris about 6pm to get an outfit for Friday :flower:

Awwww thankies!! xx


----------



## Pinky32

oooooooh nice

you go off and get dressed, im going back to bed for an hour - got up at 6.30am went back to bed 10am, got up at 12pm but im soooooooo tired i cant keep my eyes open

hope you get a nice outfit

xx


----------



## Faythe

Still feeling pants?

I just straightened my hair as it had a kink from the low pony tail. All I need to do now is shove a top on and I'm done!


----------



## moter98

Pinky yep it does seem like all we do is wait. Frustrating.

Ok why would anyone even want to lie about this whole ttc business? It makes no sense to me at all. Now I'm wondering how many people I've talked to that are just full of BS. I'm gonna have to pay more attention in the future. 

Hope you find that perfect outfit faythe.
Pinky, sounds like you had an off night what with sleeping at different times and waking up early. This could very well have affected your temps.


----------



## SKP

Good afternoon!

I had to read through 10 more pages to get caught up lol.

My temp today was 97.9, but its a little chilly when i woke up so i put in 98.


----------



## moter98

Ohhh, your already 2dpo Skp! When are you gonna start testing?


----------



## moter98

What have your temps been since o? What is your cover line temp?


----------



## Pinky32

ok firstly - Faythe, shes answered you but your probably still out shopping

Secondly - moter, ive just slept for another 2 hours - whats wrong with me?

Thirly - ive just had an amazzzzzzzzzzzzzzingd dream that i must tell you guys

Fourthly - i neeeeed a cup of tea - god im so english lol

Fifthly - welcome back skp


----------



## SKP

Thanks, i need brunch meaning breakfast at lunch time. haha. Needs some bacon! With eggs. Im so Canadian eh!


----------



## moter98

Hmmmm..... It seems all the pregnant ladies I've been talking to on here are sleeping all the time......
What was this dream about pinky?!
I'm happy I'm not English cause I hate tea.:shrug:

Lastly for me, I have a...ahem...TMI question. I have never had cm since my surgery but have been taking mucinex these last two cycles in hopes of seeing some. Today I swear I have the wet cm! Do you ladies know if this is even possible yet? I'm not expected to o until Sunday , maybe late sat at the very earliest.


----------



## moter98

Skp, add hashbrowns to that and you've got yourself a meal!


----------



## Pinky32

lol your asking someone who ov on cd9 when they were due on cd25 !!!!!!!

you of all pple know that the date you ov can change - its the bit after that doesnt

weyyyyy heyyyyyyyyyyyy go girl!drop that lil eggy :happydance:


----------



## SKP

Yupp! Love hash browns even with grated cheese. I usually mix it all together to make a scrambler type of meal.


----------



## Faythe

It's very possible, Tina :hugs:

I saw Pinky and I've just PM'd an admin about it because I know it's her. I don't get why people would come on a forum like this and lie. I joined up for support and to share my journey.

I wouldn't dream of claiming false BFP's :nope:


----------



## Pinky32

ok well, you, me n faythe all met up on a corner of a main road and i bent down to pick your lil one up for a cuddle and when i stood up we all had white t-shirts on and WERE ALL about 6 months preggy!!!

After about 10 mins you asked if i was going to let your lil boy down and i said no so you asked why and i replied "because we;re all preggy with me holding him and if i let him go then the bumps might go"


----------



## SKP

moter98 said:


> Hmmmm..... It seems all the pregnant ladies I've been talking to on here are sleeping all the time......
> What was this dream about pinky?!
> I'm happy I'm not English cause I hate tea.:shrug:
> 
> Lastly for me, I have a...ahem...TMI question. I have never had cm since my surgery but have been taking mucinex these last two cycles in hopes of seeing some. Today I swear I have the wet cm! Do you ladies know if this is even possible yet? I'm not expected to o until Sunday , maybe late sat at the very earliest.

You never know, i am was on clomid, i didnt think i would ovulate early, they say usually 10 days after for clomid, i was aroundm5, if i actually ovulated.


----------



## moter98

Lol pinky! I know. Can you believe I totally forgot to POAS this morning? I was so tired it didn't occur to me till it was too late. Then I had to go to work so I will have to wait till tonight. I have never gotten a plus before cd9 though and that one went negative right away only to go positive again two days later! I'm just hoping I'm not imagining things here. Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> It's very possible, Tina :hugs:
> 
> I saw Pinky and I've just PM'd an admin about it because I know it's her. I don't get why people would come on a forum like this and lie. I joined up for support and to share my journey.
> 
> I wouldn't dream of claiming false BFP's :nope:

what i find weird, seconds after replying to logged off, no surely if you were innocent you would hang around to defend yourself


----------



## Pinky32

shes back and replied


----------



## SKP

I had a weird dream last night. My hubby bought a pool for 5000 dollars and the whole dream i was yelling at him lol


----------



## Pinky32

haha thats funny skp


----------



## SKP

Where r yall from? Im from the great white north Canada

I see pinky from kent, uk.

Had no idea where that dream came from.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ok well, you, me n faythe all met up on a corner of a main road and i bent down to pick your lil one up for a cuddle and when i stood up we all had white t-shirts on and WERE ALL about 6 months preggy!!!
> 
> After about 10 mins you asked if i was going to let your lil boy down and i said no so you asked why and i replied "because we;re all preggy with me holding him and if i let him go then the bumps might go"

Haha,that's a great dream! I hope we all get our bfp at the same time. That would be so fun!!


----------



## Pinky32

tina - i hope you have twins


----------



## Pinky32

thats my first pregnancy dream i think


----------



## Faythe

I'm from Berkshire, UK :thumbup:

I saw Pinky but I am not wasting time on her. No point is there?


----------



## moter98

I'm from USA Skp. MN, so pretty close to Canada actually. It's supposed to be 
-10 windchill here tomorrow.:growlmad:

And yum with the cheese. Cheesy hashbrowns and eggs are SO good.


----------



## moter98

Well pinky, I wasn't the one that got the twins prediction and no, I do not want twins! I only have two hands. Will need one hand for ds and the other for baby. How would I hold another baby? And don't say dh cause he works all the time or is out playing pool or poker.


----------



## Faythe

Pinky, I was right! ;)


----------



## Pinky32

ahhhhhh but you cant say that to me though

i cant have twin cos how would i hold them?

I need one hand for baby and the other baby where????? my left arm wouldnt take the weight of holding a baby on its own

and then you have to think - how will i hold my tea????????

see? i cant have twins


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Pinky, I was right! ;)


did admin confirm it?

i see the whole thread has been removed


----------



## Pinky32

<<<<<<<< is now going to call faythe, Miss Marple :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Ahh but you will have your arm in tip top shape by then pinky. You will probably be drinking shots of caffeine then too instead of tea!!


----------



## Faythe

All of her threads have gone :flower:

I just have this thing where I have a feeling about things so am able to see through most BS and spot fakes. It's odd, if I think something's not quite right then I'm usually right :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

with twins i would need caffeine!

omg i felt sick when i got out of bed but feel worse now im thinking of twins :sick:


----------



## Faythe

I love tea!

But I love coffee even more!


----------



## moter98

Keep up the crusade faythe! Glad they removed her. That is messed up. Just can't figure out why someone would even want to do that. Baffles my mind.

Aw, twins really would be something pinky


----------



## Pinky32

miss marple - ive only had an eggcup of coffee when i was 6 and hated it, the smell is disgusting

tina - trust me when i say i dont want twins, im not greedy, im more than happy with one

why do i still feel so sick - i feel like any minute now i could run to the bathroom and hurl


----------



## moter98

I love coffee. Never drank it till I had ds. Now I can't function without my morning cup. I do add more cream and sugar than most though.

Ok, ok pinky you don't want twins. You may not get that choice though. When is your next scan? Do drs know you are still feelin sick?


----------



## Pinky32

haha just thought - i could put the 2 predictions together and have triplets!!!!!

i first started feeling sick start of dec right through to when i was rushed to hospital xmas eve then it started lessening each day

Last nighti could have hurled all over the car but put it down to being in the back seat but ive slept soooooo much since then i should be over it shouldnt i?


I have a CT scan on my arm tomorrow afternoon and am waiting to hear about dildo-cam scan


----------



## moter98

I would think car sickness would be gone by now. Maybe a flu bug? You're pregnant?

Oh my, triplets. Could you imagine?


----------



## Pinky32

i had a flu shot about 4 months ago as i was worried about getting the flu so i know its not that

other than feeling really sick and very tired (i could easily go back to bed) i feel fine


----------



## moter98

You can still get the stomach flu. Flu shot doesn't protect against that. Still, worth mentioning to your dr. I can't believe they haven't scheduled your dildo scan yet! My office always calls same day with my next appt


----------



## Pinky32

i'll call them in the morning - i wasnt too worried after i got ov symptoms as the dildo cam was only to look at my left ovary as it was hiding

also cant say that im rushing to get it done lol the thought of it makes me cross my legs

yeah maybe a little bug ive got but thats going to throw my temps out and im never going to get crosshairs


----------



## moter98

Ah dildo cam is no big deal. I've had so many of those scans I can't even count em. That sucks that you were finally feeling better ow worse again. Hope you feel better tomorrow!


----------



## Faythe

Miss Marple, haha LOVE it!

What's your fave coffee, Tina?

Dildo cam! I knew that'd stick with you girls :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

thank you - im trying to think if its something i ate that hasnt agreed with me but last night we just had coated plaice, new potatoes and steamed veg and then cheesecake and fresh fruit for dessert

oh well, guess we have to get used to not feeling well as we will be having 9 months of it lol


----------



## moter98

I drink just a medium blend coffee, but its the creamer I love. I use Italian sweet cream. So good. You?


----------



## moter98

I hope not! I had no sickness with ds. Was hopin to get away with just a few weeks of sickness next go around. Most don't feel sick after the first trimester so that will have to be our goal to make it to then.


----------



## Faythe

I am a latte whore. LOVE them *drools*


----------



## moter98

My favorite is frappucinos in the summer.


----------



## Pinky32

what did you get from next miss marple?


----------



## Faythe

Tina they are scrummy in the summer! I usually have a caramel coffee one!

I got some new black trousers and 2 in one top. I'll try and upload a photo :thumbup:

Cost me £51!!!


----------



## Pinky32

wow! but it will be worth it cos your gonna get that job


----------



## moter98

Caramel ones are the best! Can't wait to see the outfit!!


----------



## Pinky32

grrrrrr im getting angry now

im able to open a new page of internet of anything i want but when i want to refresh bnb it wont do it, says internet explorer cannot open the page

its doing my head in


----------



## moter98

Oh, how frustrating! My phone Internet does that.


----------



## Faythe

Just took a pic girls. Will upload in a second. I look bleugh though :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

you could crawl thru a pig sty and get covered in mud and still not look bleugh


----------



## Faythe

Here it is - ignore my fleece slacks :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Top.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## moter98

Very professional. I loveit!


----------



## Pinky32

lovely!!!!!!


----------



## Faythe

Thanks hon! Wasn't too sure when it was on the hanger but looks better on and hides the squish haha!


----------



## Pinky32

you'll look lovely for the interview hunnie


----------



## moter98

What squish! You have a body of steel!


----------



## Faythe

It's a little squishier since my time out from lifting and surgery.


----------



## Pinky32

lol i have more squishy bits than you


----------



## moter98

The good thing about lifting is your body Will remember and snap back a lot faster.


----------



## Faythe

Oh shush woman!

I'm really bushed! But I slept in all morning. How does that work?

Really hoping for another temp rise tomorrow morning. Makes me want to go to bed now so that tomorrow comes quicker haha.

Awww my ratties are cuddled up in their bed. They're so cute :cloud9:


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> The good thing about lifting is your body Will remember and snap back a lot faster.

Good old muscle memory!

I'm doing low impact cardio at the moment but I have to say I am a little worried about hurting myself lifting because 2 of the incisions are a little sore still and I don't want to put the muscle under too much stress too soon.


----------



## Pinky32

your bushed! all ive done today is sleep

bed 11pm - 6.30am
bed 10am - 12 noon
bed 5pm - 7pm

and i could easily go back to bed now

lol i was thinking the same thing - you got a nice lil rise - i dropped :(


----------



## Faythe

Could just be where you've not been feeling too good?


----------



## moter98

Hold off on lifting till you are healed. Don't wanna make it worse. I get tennis elbow from time to time. As much as I hate to I always stop lifting completely until it's gone again.

Ahh, sleep. I miss it.


----------



## Pinky32

yeah could be but still disheartening to see it


----------



## moter98

FX you get a rise tomorrow


----------



## Pinky32

ive just got to get back in the mindset of not ttc this cycle


----------



## Faythe

Sending tonnes of temp rising dust your way!

Keep your chin up chickie. TTC is a tough time but you gotta keep positive :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Hey don't you dare give up yet! Thise were some dark opk's. Even if you didn't yet you still have a chance. I think that angus cactus is working for you.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Sending tonnes of temp rising dust your way!
> 
> Keep your chin up chickie. TTC is a tough time but you gotta keep positive :hugs:

Yeah pinky, what she said


----------



## Pinky32

thank you hunnie

i;ll be ok if my coverline is around 35.0 :rofl:


----------



## Clucky as

May I please join? I feel like I don't really belong? As not classified as long term yet. Me and dh have been trying for 11months. I'm waiting 1 more month and we are seeing the doc.


----------



## moter98

Welcome clucky! You belong here!!!!!


----------



## Faythe

Welcome clucky!! :hugs:

Where abouts in the world are you?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Hey don't you dare give up yet! Thise were some dark opk's. Even if you didn't yet you still have a chance. I think that angus cactus is working for you.

they were the darkest ive ever had but no where near as dark as faythe's


----------



## Clucky as

Faythe said:


> Welcome clucky!! :hugs:
> 
> Where abouts in the world are you?

I'm in Australia. I don't temp or chart coz I'm forgetful and lazy :haha:


----------



## Clucky as

Angus cactus is supposed to work, if u are getting even darkish lines that's a good sign. 
remember not out till af shows.


----------



## Pinky32

thank you clucky - to me they were dark as ive only ever had faint lines before but all my calendars say ov is due 17th-25th based on my previous cycles but i do think AC is regulating me this cycle

sorry, i forgot to say welcome x


----------



## Clucky as

Has any one on here used soft cups? If so what site can u order from?


----------



## Pinky32

ive never used them sorry - hard enough to put a tampon up there :rofl:


----------



## Clucky as

Pinky32 said:


> ive never used them sorry - hard enough to put a tampon up there :rofl:

:haha:I know it weirds me out too but I really want to try everything before I subject my self to charting. Not only am I lazy I have been known to be obsessive just a bit with ttc andd symptom spotting.


----------



## Pinky32

ive just looked at amazon and they sell them there - i should imagine ebay too


----------



## Faythe

Clucky as said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Welcome clucky!! :hugs:
> 
> Where abouts in the world are you?
> 
> I'm in Australia. I don't temp or chart coz I'm forgetful and lazy :haha:Click to expand...

Are you using anything to pinpoint ovulation or just going with the flow?

Wow! Lucky you - I'd love to visit Australia :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

don't know where to get softcups. i looked into it, as comfortable as i am with my body, i just can't do that. i just stay laying down for a bit to give em time to swim.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Hey don't you dare give up yet! Thise were some dark opk's. Even if you didn't yet you still have a chance. I think that angus cactus is working for you.
> 
> they were the darkest ive ever had but no where near as dark as faythe'sClick to expand...

i wish i could be of more help, but i really don't know what they are supposed to look like! i'm only just using this kind this cycle. the smiley face ones were easy, but i'm hoping they were giving me some false positives. otherwise it means my body has been gearing up to o and not, then gearing up again, etc. 
i really think that agnus cactus is getting you on track. maybe just keep using the opk's to see what happens this cycle. it could be a + for you because you have never gotten that dark of a line. everyone's bodies are different


----------



## Pinky32

i looked into softcups too but dont understand how it would work

if the man ejaculates into it and then you insert it, surely you need the shotgun to help them get on their marathon

once its in do you lie down?


----------



## Clucky as

Faythe said:


> Clucky as said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Welcome clucky!! :hugs:
> 
> Where abouts in the world are you?
> 
> I'm in Australia. I don't temp or chart coz I'm forgetful and lazy :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you using anything to pinpoint ovulation or just going with the flow?
> 
> Wow! Lucky you - I'd love to visit Australia :thumbup:Click to expand...

Just going by the last cycle length(and I'm very irregular) and using opks, and trying to bd at least a couple of times a week. iget a bit depressed if I focus too much on it. I threw out last years diary before writing down the dates. :dohh:So I don't jknow when I'm due:wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

ive looked at FF test gallery and some of the pics on there look like mine did - not all go as dark as faythe's

all the other months ive used them and the nearest i got was a faint faint line that was barely visible

im not giving up but i can feel myself feeling low about it cos i was sooooooo on a buzz yesterday, so im trying to get my mind back into the "practice cycle" mode


----------



## moter98

Clucky, try to bd 3 times a week. That might help. 

Pinky, I'm pretty sure you put the soft ups in after bd to hold everything in.


----------



## Clucky as

Pinky32 said:


> i looked into softcups too but dont understand how it would work
> 
> if the man ejaculates into it and then you insert it, surely you need the shotgun to help them get on their marathon
> 
> once its in do you lie down?

I think u bd as normal whist still laying down put it in. I think they work? Because the swimmers stay closer to the cervix and can't fall out. I don't know whether I could use them . I still feel funny about raising the legs afterwards I don't want dh to think that's the only reason why we do it.


----------



## Clucky as

I sound a bit paranoid lol


----------



## moter98

Well just took an opk and there is no line at all. Feel like I just took an hpt!


----------



## Pinky32

its not something i could do

i thought the sperm that comes out afterwards is dead and weak sperm as the good healthy swimmers are already on their way


----------



## Clucky as

moter98 said:


> Clucky, try to bd 3 times a week. That might help.
> 
> Pinky, I'm pretty sure you put the soft ups in after bd to hold everything in.

I do but dh doesn't have a very high sex drive and he is always in pain from back problems :cry: he wants this baby as much as me it's just not happening yet.


----------



## Pinky32

awwwwww hunnie - dont be down

:hug:


----------



## moter98

Well, temping could give you some insight to when you I do you could concentrate on a bit more bd during those days.


----------



## Pinky32

ive just found this pic in the + ov test gallery and mine was darker than this
 



Attached Files:







image_18985.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Clucky as

Pinky32 said:


> its not something i could do
> 
> i thought the sperm that comes out afterwards is dead and weak sperm as the good healthy swimmers are already on their way

That makes a lot of sense. 
Any way off to work for me have a great day ladies :flower:


----------



## Pinky32

have a good day clucky


----------



## Clucky as

Pinky32 said:


> ive just found this pic in the + ov test gallery and mine was darker than this

I think if it's nearly to the same shade as your control line it means u might ov in the next 12-48 hours? Depending on the tests u are using


----------



## Faythe

I have a mooncup that I plan to use next cycle should the witch get me. 

I did think about using it to keep swimmers in but they're ejaculated out at up to 30mph. If your cervix is open most of them will be jettisoned in! 

OPK's are different for everyone pink. Some people get lines that are just about positive and others get crazy dark ones like mine. The main point is that the test line is equal to or darker than control :)

Clucky, just keep doing what you're doing. In a cycle you really only have a max of 48hrs to catch the egg so for most it's a timing issue


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ive just found this pic in the + ov test gallery and mine was darker than this

see pinky! yours was dark.


----------



## Pinky32

hey miss marple - you wont be needing the mooncup next cycle as your be too busy cooking your bean!!!!

im going to go look at my pics with a magnifying glass :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

I don't think that OPK is positive at all.


----------



## Pinky32

this was mine on monday night at 11.30pm after my "visit"
 



Attached Files:







09 Jan 12 - OPK 11pm.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Pinky32

and about an hour later
 



Attached Files:







10th Jan 12 - OPK 10.30pm.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## moter98

i would say positive, but i have never done this before. have you posted that pic and started a thread asking if its positive? others would know better than me. what does faythe say?


----------



## Faythe

I'm on my BlackBerry again - test like looks pretty dark close if not the same colour as control :)


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I don't think that OPK is positive at all.

thats what i thought when i saw it as the test line is alot fainter than control line = doesnt help the pic is upside down and i first thought wow thats a hell of a lot darker but then i realised lol


----------



## Faythe

They look good to me pinky :)


----------



## Pinky32

i think its positive as the colour in real life was the same

also, its the darkest ive ever had, plus with the EWCM which i have never ever had before


----------



## Pinky32

thank you girls

this is why i love this room :hug:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> i would say positive, but i have never done this before. have you posted that pic and started a thread asking if its positive? others would know better than me. what does faythe say?

no i didnt hun because im scared someone will say its a negative


----------



## moter98

i feel left behind. i havent o'd yet. :(


----------



## Faythe

Well m'dear you have a positive ;)

Sometimes colour is hard to judge from a pic unless you have a mega dark test like mine haha!


----------



## Pinky32

your test was lovely miss marple - i would burst out crying with happiness if i had got that

but then again i did burst out crying when i got mine lol

awwwwww miss google - you;ll have your ov then get preggy and i;ll be left behind starting all over again while you two move on


----------



## moter98

if you have to start over, then that means you will get preggy with your twins in feb!!!


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> i feel left behind. i havent o'd yet. :(

Awww chica :hugs:

I'm cheering you on for ovulation :dance:


----------



## Pinky32

but ruby also said BFP in feb, so i could conceive in jan and get bfp in feb

then both ruby and gail would be right

not with twins though - only 1


----------



## Pinky32

sending ovulation dust to miss google :dust:


----------



## moter98

thanks for the ovulation dust and cheering ladies! hopefully my body hears you. :)

oh, pinky, that is right! you could be pregnant with twins right now!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

but i thought you had to have a double ov to get twins unless their identical of course

i cant stand identical twins being dressed the same


----------



## Faythe

You're so going to have twinnies!

Poor Chris has just spat toothpaste everywhere. I came up behind him and pretended to dry hump him from behind haha!


----------



## moter98

Lol! You are so funny faythe. 

Pinky, ruby didn't say which Kind of twins you are having.


----------



## Pinky32

nooooooooooooooo im planning on triplets now lol

poor chris but now he knows how we feel when they do it to us at the worse moment - like when your washing up etc


----------



## Pinky32

yes she did, ruby said twin girls

gail and cherie predict conceive jan and ruby predicts BFP in feb


----------



## moter98

But she didn't say if they would be identical twins or fraternal twins.


----------



## Faythe

Haha I do it to him all the time. It cracks him up. I've warned him one day he won't be laughing as I may well have got a strap on :rofl:

I also 'de-bag' him all the time. Usually when he is washing up so he has to stand there with his slacks around his ankles. I got him last week when he was brushing his teeth and he had to stand there with a bare bum haha!


----------



## Pinky32

haha just read this on a web page

Another one of the big signs of being pregnant with twins is being extremely &#8211; unbelievably &#8211; tired


----------



## Pinky32

miss google - that is correct hunnie - but twins is bad enough without being identical

miss marple - that is sooooooooooooo funny


----------



## Faythe

I don't know how he puts up with me!

Right girls! Time for sleep! Night x


----------



## moter98

Oh I bet you will be happy with either pinky! 

Thanks for the new ideas faythe! Dh better watch out. :)


----------



## Pinky32

nighty night miss marple - fingers crossed on high temp rise for you in the morning

:hug:


----------



## Pinky32

oh god yes moter - just to get a line would be the most amazing thing in the world

i just read: 3-4dpo: urination, nausea, extremely tired

thats me def


----------



## moter98

That's what I was trying to get at earlier pinky. All the preggo ladies on here sleep all the time. :winkwink:


----------



## Pinky32

ive never been as tired as i was today - that was unusual for me


----------



## moter98

Good sign. :)


----------



## Pinky32

hope so

ive only been up for 5 1/2 hours and im shattered -im so ready to sleep


----------



## moter98

I hope this is your sticky beans!!


----------



## Pinky32

its too early to get symptoms though


----------



## moter98

It's only in hindsight that you look back and realize what all the symptoms you had were. 
I really wanna be in the tww already!!! This waiting is driving me batty. I think I need a drink.


----------



## Pinky32

oooh look what i just found
 



Attached Files:







implantation.jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> It's only in hindsight that you look back and realize what all the symptoms you had were.
> I really wanna be in the tww already!!! This waiting is driving me batty. I think I need a drink.

thats why i make a note on FF so it reminds me

you will be very soon


----------



## moter98

Oh that is so cool!!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> It's only in hindsight that you look back and realize what all the symptoms you had were.
> I really wanna be in the tww already!!! This waiting is driving me batty. I think I need a drink.
> 
> thats why i make a note on FF so it reminds me
> 
> you will be very soonClick to expand...

:coffee::shrug:

I didn't even have any line on my opk.


----------



## Pinky32

that chart tells me that my extreme tiredness has nothing to do with eggs


----------



## Pinky32

youve still got a day or two to go

bet you get one tomoz or fri


----------



## moter98

I don't know about that. Ff says to not look at any one temp, look for a pattern. You will have to wait a few days to see what the pattern is. Did you put +opk in ff?


----------



## Pinky32

oh yes lol and i put the next day as -

also told it about ewcm


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> youve still got a day or two to go
> 
> bet you get one tomoz or fri

I don't think I'll see one before sat. Day 11 is the day I got a positive on 5 of 7 cycles. Sat will be cd11. Starting worry a bit I won't get one since all the weird positive negatives on the CB digi


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> oh yes lol and i put the next day as -
> 
> also told it about ewcm

Ok. You will have to wait for two more temps yet to see what it will do. You could play around with it and put a couple more high temps in to see if it will give you crosshairs. You can delete the temps so it won't mess anything up


----------



## Pinky32

i had thought of changing todays temp and making a note of it on ff

i'll see what tomoz temp is

you know that each month ov can be different - its LP that never changes unless preggy


----------



## Pinky32

right its nearly 1am and im done in and need to sleep - again

i;ll speak to you tomoz - have a good evening
xx


----------



## moter98

Good night. Talk to tomorrow. I have the whole day off.


----------



## SKP

Hello ladies,

Today was none out of the ordinary, I was more tired as the day progresses, and I bene having some sort of cramping like pain on my right side, who knows. I hope my temp stays up tomorrow.


----------



## moter98

I'm sure it will SKP


----------



## SKP

What are the odds, that I take clomid first round and it works. But now I don't know the progesterone or clomid started my period and ovulation, I think it happened on its own, since I was due for af towards the end of the month and it happened on the 28th. I was just a week late from docs prediction, so he told me to take progesterone on the 19th of Dec. I was spotting for 2 weeks before that.


----------



## Faythe

Temp rise again and I have crosshairs!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

woooooo hoooooo faythe thats brilliant news!!!!

I altered yesterdays temp as i wasnt feeling well but made a note on my chart for future reference

when i was lying in bed last night i had some 2 sharp pinching feelings


----------



## SKP

Thats exactly what happened with me as well. :)with my temps. I also been more tired today, and my right pelvic bone been hurting today, now have a head ache :S


----------



## SKP

Gone to bed, night ladies, talk to you all tomorrow


----------



## Pinky32

ooooooh all good signs

night skp x


----------



## Faythe

Night SKP :hugs::hugs:

I wonder what the pinching could be, Pinky :shrug:


----------



## Pinky32

i dont know, it just felt as though someone had pinched me quickly lol

prob my mind going into overdrive


----------



## Faythe

Could be anything.

Right I'm off to get showered as I'm going into town with my Uncles GF and my baby cousin. I get to coo over baby stuff haha!


----------



## Pinky32

lol
ok well have a fab time

im off out soon too, got my CT scan on my elbow today


----------



## moter98

Yay for the temp rise and crosshairs faythe!

Pinky, did you have a temp rise today?


----------



## Pinky32

wey hey look at my chart :winkwink:

i altered yesterday temp and made a note of it


----------



## rooster100

Morning girls!!
I spent the whole of yesterday traveling! Drove from Holyhead to Stroud after getting the boat from Ireland! Long day.left at 6am at my parents house by 5pm. It looks like you had quite the chat! 
Pinky your temps look very promising! (although I'm not great at temping myself!) I'm in the uk for 2 weeks and forgot my opks and think I ovulate around Sunday! So will have to try without! Hope all is well with everyone! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

Rooster my lil irish princess - glad you crossed over the puddle to the UK!!

See, I told you the weather was nice here.

No idea where stroud is though, but i have heard of it. Long journey though.

The lovely girls in here chat about anything and everything - most is non-baby related lol We just like to waffle!

Is there anyway you can get hold of some OPKs while in UK - I know boots and superdrug sell them - you dont want to miss an opportunity

Rooster - this is my first ever crosshairs on a chart - FF gave me one last cycle and then took them away from me :cry:

I keep looking at it because it makes me smile :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> wey hey look at my chart :winkwink:
> 
> i altered yesterday temp and made a note of it

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
That's great! What does it do if you keep that temp in? It may still give you crosshairs after tomorrows temp even leaving it the way it was.


----------



## moter98

Rooster, sounds like you had a fabulous day yesterday! Hey, we are set to o about the same time. Just impatiently waiting here.:coffee:

Pinky, is weather nice year round in the UK? For some reason I thought it was always rainy and overcast there.


----------



## Pinky32

i;ll play with it tomorrow - dont want to tempt fate and do it today lol

im now ss!

my toe ring which ive worn for about 8 years is suddenly really uncomfortable
im peeing like theres no tomorrow (never quite understood that saying)
i have a little rash or heat bumps on my right arm by my shoulder

im off to the hospital now for my CT on my arm - i'll chat when i get back

p.s. i keep looking at my chart and smiling (how stupid am i) lol

see ya later hunnybun


----------



## moter98

You could enter in a fake high temp for tomorrow and put yesterday's temp back and see what it does. Then just delete it and put it all back the way it was. I'm livin the crosshairs though. Can't wait to see mine!!!


----------



## moter98

And good luck at your appt.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Rooster, sounds like you had a fabulous day yesterday! Hey, we are set to o about the same time. Just impatiently waiting here.:coffee:
> 
> Pinky, is weather nice year round in the UK? For some reason I thought it was always rainy and overcast there.

Im back!

The weather fluctuates all year - this time last year we had lots of snow and this year nothing, at the moment its what i call jumper weather, where you could get away without a coat but you need a jumper on. It rained badly the other week but nothing since.

I just got back from hospital and they asked me when my last AF was and if there was any chance of being preggy - "oh yes im 3DPO" i said lol so they looked at each other and said they refused to do it because of the radiation. She then sent me out to the waiting room again and came back 5 mins later and said they couldnt actually see any reason for me to have a CT scan as ive been having xrays on elbow and because of ttc they didnt want to risk anything - all this was said in front of my mum who knows about possible mc last month but doesnt know im actively ttc :wacko: luckily mum is quite deaf in one ear so i fobbed her off lol

I tried to put my realy temp in but lost my crosshairs as there wasnt enough data so i might try it again tomorrow to see what happens

I left the house at 2pm and its 4.30pm and ive pee'd 4 times - even my mum mentioned how many times i went

3DPO and im symptom spotting already lol


----------



## moter98

hope this is it for you pinky! i suppose you would have to wait about your arm and shoulder if you are pregnant. hope it heals itself and you don't have to have anymore surgery on it!


----------



## Pinky32

i write all that and all i get is two lines reply :rofl:

my shoulder still hurts but no where near as bad as it was - im seeing the specialist on 25th jan so i'll see what he says cos by then i would have poas at least 4 times a day


----------



## Tryingmybest

:cry: Hey ladies. I am still spotting. How can I possibly be oving in a few days if I'm still spotting? 
Really not happy.


----------



## Pinky32

i was reading yesterday that you can spot and ov at the same time

cant you put a plug up there


----------



## moter98

lol sorry pinky! i was a bit sidetracked at that moment. so the weather is nicer in the uk than i thought it was. 
maybe your 
shoulder is
getting better
since it 
doesn't hurt
so much. 
there,
i tried to
make this
post longer.
:flower:
:winkwink:
:haha:


----------



## Pinky32

yayyyy thank you for extending it abit for me although you just cheated 

Yayyyy your chart is now on your siggy so i can stalk it

Yayyyy your temp dip today spells out M for moter lol

you sure your not going to have a huge rise tomoz?


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> i was reading yesterday that you can spot and ov at the same time
> 
> cant you put a plug up there


REALLY!!! :juggle: god I hope so. 

A PLUG? :saywhat:


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> :cry: Hey ladies. I am still spotting. How can I possibly be oving in a few days if I'm still spotting?
> Really not happy.

maybe you will o a few days later this cycle? also, you can O 3 days after af stops.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> yayyyy thank you for extending it abit for me although you just cheated
> 
> Yayyyy your chart is now on your siggy so i can stalk it
> 
> Yayyyy your temp dip today spells out M for moter lol
> 
> you sure your not going to have a huge rise tomoz?

nope. took opk this morning. line was there but light. if you look at my chart it's been going up and down up and down. i'm just hoping after o i will see a really, really big rise, up in the 98's please. if i could link my last days of my last chart, it would spell MUM, lol!


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Hey ladies. I am still spotting. How can I possibly be oving in a few days if I'm still spotting?
> Really not happy.
> 
> maybe you will o a few days later this cycle? also, you can O 3 days after af stops.Click to expand...


*holds on to motor's words with dear life* :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Hey ladies. I am still spotting. How can I possibly be oving in a few days if I'm still spotting?
> Really not happy.
> 
> maybe you will o a few days later this cycle? also, you can O 3 days after af stops.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *holds on to motor's words with dear life* :hugs:Click to expand...

 hang in there! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Faythe

Well that was a long day!

Not long been in after spending the day with my Uncles GF and baby cousin. He is so precious and I got lots of cuddles :cloud9:

V knows we're TTC so I had lots to talk about and I'm glad I'll have her around to help when we eventually have our LO.

Got a banging headache again so might put my head down for a bit.

How's everyone?


----------



## Pinky32

Trying - it will happen, just a bit later than normal

Moter - i would test again later today - look at me with my faint then dark all in one day - im telling you hun (and i said it the other day if you remember) you will ov today or tomoz

[email protected] out MUM

Faythe - glad you had a good day out hun


----------



## Tryingmybest

I'm ok. Was down about another day of spotting but the girlies in here have helped calm me.
:hugs:


----------



## moter98

Oh, I want to hold a baby so badly! My cousin had a baby in Nov, but DS is very very jealous right now and throws a huge tantrum fit if I hold her. So unless I want him screaming and scaring the baby I can only look at her longingly. 
Hope you feel better Faythe. You've got a big day tomorrow!!!


----------



## Pinky32

i have every faith in faythe and tomorrow

shes gonna walk in there unemployed and walk out employed

they dont waste their time 2nd interviewing if they dont want you, they have already made up their minds and unless she does something really silly, then the job is hers


----------



## Pinky32

im soooooooo tired again - could easily go to bed but its 5.30pm and i might not sleep tonight if i do


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i have every faith in faythe and tomorrow
> 
> shes gonna walk in there unemployed and walk out employed
> 
> they dont waste their time 2nd interviewing if they dont want you, they have already made up their minds and unless she does something really silly, then the job is hers

totally agree! i have faith in faythe too! :laugh2:


----------



## Faythe

Thanks girls!

Feel blessed to of had loads of cuddles today :cloud9:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> im soooooooo tired again - could easily go to bed but its 5.30pm and i might not sleep tonight if i do

you may need to switch to coffee....unless you are pregnant with your :twingirls:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Thanks girls!
> 
> Feel blessed to of had loads of cuddles today :cloud9:

Id cuddle you if you were real

:hug:


----------



## Faythe

Eugh I am so annoyed. A friend of mine on FB is pregnant and someone commented on her status saying that breast feeding is yuk.

So I commented and said it's not and is a perfectly natural thing. Also that it's comments like that which put off women from breast feeding.

Then someone else just piped up and said he thinks it's yuk too and wishes women would be more discreet about it.

WTF?! Do they not realise that a) that's what boobs are for and b) not all babies like to be covered up or only have access to a small amount of boob.

People like that need a lesson in human anatomy and a smack upside the head.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im soooooooo tired again - could easily go to bed but its 5.30pm and i might not sleep tonight if i do
> 
> you may need to switch to coffee....unless you are pregnant with your :twingirls:Click to expand...

oh my god no no no no never

my dad made a coffee when i was 6 and dipped an eggcup into it and told me to drink it, its bitter i said so he added sugar, its too sweet i said so he threw it out and put some milk in it and did the whole thing again

never never never again - i cant stand the smell let alone the taste

im telling you I AM PREGNANT! i can feel it in my bones lol

but not sure about twins though


----------



## Pinky32

just so you know - i was joking! i dont really think i am


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> just so you know - i was joking! i dont really think i am

i don't know. you sure do have an awful lot of sypmtoms. you very well could be you know. maybe you should ask gail if she sees one or two in there.

i LOVE the smell of coffee, yum! your dad should have tried to put cream and just a bit of sugar in the coffee. you may like it then.


----------



## Pinky32

no it was more the smell than the taste i didnt like - the uk isnt big on putting cream in our coffee unless you go to a coffee shop and specifically ask for it

ok i have another symptom spot - the squashy bit on my little finger has been numb all day long and is now quite cold

gail might charge me again if i ask her lol

i cant have symptoms at 3DPO i know they must all be in my head


----------



## Faythe

It's impossible at 3DPO and is probably just usual body functions :flower:


----------



## Pinky32

:cry:


----------



## Faythe

Don't get upset. It's physically impossible as the egg would not have implanted yet honey.


----------



## moter98

oh. we are big on cream and sugar in the states. for me, the sweeter the better!
haha, yay, she would probably charge you again. did she say girl or girlS in her reading?


----------



## Faythe

A had a lovely coffee today. Skinny decaff caramel latter *drools*


----------



## Pinky32

I know faythe but im gonna pretend lol

my reading from gail was:

Linking in around you I sense that pregnancy is on your mind more than ever at this stage on your path, I do see some past dissapointment around this, when you may have felt or tested for pregnancy, however spirit who come in around you are showing much happier times ahead

You have also a lovely link from a Grandmother energy who is in spirit but around you, and she is showing me a clear vision here of a baby girl in your arms within 2012

Spirit show me a January conception and I see a healthy baby and I see everything is well around the pregnancy itself and birth

I then see a further pregnancy for May 2014, and spirit show a healthy baby girl also who will complete your family x

You have a very happy path awaiting you


----------



## Pinky32

i got this email 2 days after my possible mc


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> I know faythe but im gonna pretend lol
> 
> my reading from gail was:
> 
> Linking in around you I sense that pregnancy is on your mind more than ever at this stage on your path, I do see some past dissapointment around this, when you may have felt or tested for pregnancy, however spirit who come in around you are showing much happier times ahead
> 
> You have also a lovely link from a Grandmother energy who is in spirit but around you, and she is showing me a clear vision here of a baby girl in your arms within 2012
> 
> Spirit show me a January conception and I see a healthy baby and I see everything is well around the pregnancy itself and birth
> 
> I then see a further pregnancy for May 2014, and spirit show a healthy baby girl also who will complete your family x
> 
> You have a very happy path awaiting you

 ANOTHER baby??!!!! guess you will want another one.


----------



## Faythe

Pinky's going to be popping out the babies haha!

Oh boy have I started a debate on FB about breast feeding!


----------



## moter98

hmmm....some pretty strong feelings about BF, huh? i was so positive i was gonna BF, i had already bought the pump and everything. well, it made it a half a day and said forget it. it was SO painful for me there was no way i was gonna do that for months. plus the nurses were zero help for me.


----------



## Pinky32

nooooooooooooo one is more than enough - thank you

lol have you? what did you sayto start it?

your a bit of a firecracker arent you :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

This is what I said:

Some people need a good smack upside the head. Just seen a girl comment on a friends status and has said that breast feeding is yuk. What a stupid narrow minded idiot. It's comments like those that deter women from breast feeding because they feel singled out and worried what others think. Such a shame that so many people are narrow minded. That's what boobs are actually for incase you don't understand human anatomy. Idiot.


----------



## Pinky32

id like to say my opinion but im now scared of faythe


----------



## Tryingmybest

I'm big on breastfeeding and always get in arguments about it.


----------



## Faythe

I understand it's not for everyone but there's no need to belittle women and say it's disgusting :wacko:


----------



## Tryingmybest

Faythe said:


> I understand it's not for everyone but there's no need to belittle women and say it's disgusting :wacko:


exactly.


----------



## Pinky32

i dont think its disgusting and i think any woman who wants to do it, should!

my only concern would be, i know they say breast milk is best for the baby but i know what im like - i would worry that theres something wrong with my milk and the baby isnt getting enough of everything they need

im a big chested girl and have no problems walloping my boobs out to feed my baby - but what if its not enough:holly:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I understand it's not for everyone but there's no need to belittle women and say it's disgusting :wacko:

it is the most natural thing and not a big deal. whoever said that probably never had a baby. for me, it didn't gross me out or make me feel weird. it just really HURT! i'm sure it's because i didn't know how to properly teach baby to latch. i asked for help, but got none. it just so happens that my nurse was an old friend from high school and she seemed very uncomfortable. when i asked for help, she told me that it just hurts like that and always will. i knew she was wrong and requested a lactation nurse, but she only showed up after we checked out. i did pump for a week after that which didn't hurt, but DS wouldn't drink it. i think we had already had him hooked on formula by then..oops! seriously though, it's not a big deal at all. usually those that say it's disgusting have no children.


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> i dont think its disgusting and i think any woman who wants to do it, should!
> 
> my only concern would be, i know they say breast milk is best for the baby but i know what im like - i would worry that theres something wrong with my milk and the baby isnt getting enough of everything they need
> 
> im a big chested girl and have no problems walloping my boobs out to feed my baby - but what if its not enough:holly:


I think this is right...your body will produce milk the right amount. As babies feed on demand this builds your supply. 
I should know this answer better after boobing too kids :haha:


----------



## SKP

Finally caught up from page 83:)

Today temp was 98, the last 3 days its been beteen 97.8 to 98, i been putting them in as 98"s cuz sometimes i temped again right after and it pops up 98.

I had a bad head ache last night ; dont know why. Also i had pain on my right pelvic bone.


----------



## moter98

pinky, you would have to watch what you eat more. no drinking before BF of course! and if baby is sensitive to certain foods, you would have to be careful about what you eat. but baby would get what she needs.


----------



## Faythe

Pinky and Moter - don't fret. They're just personal worries and experiences which is fine.

But saying it's disgusting is just not on IMO. No wonder so many women are reluctant to try when they want to but don't because of comments like that.

I've had comments on my FB saying that no one wants to see it. Well, what are they doing looking anyway. When I was in Costa today I was not paying any attention to people on other tables to notice what they were drinking/reading/ etc. So why would you single out someone who was breast feeding :shrug:


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i dont think its disgusting and i think any woman who wants to do it, should!
> 
> my only concern would be, i know they say breast milk is best for the baby but i know what im like - i would worry that theres something wrong with my milk and the baby isnt getting enough of everything they need
> 
> im a big chested girl and have no problems walloping my boobs out to feed my baby - but what if its not enough:holly:
> 
> 
> I think this is right...your body will produce milk the right amount. As babies feed on demand this builds your supply.
> I should know this answer better after boobing too kids :haha:Click to expand...

that would be my only concern and im sure every mum worries about it
but would the body make the right milk for the baby, would it have enough in it, what if its watery milk with no goodness - see im panicing already and not even pregnant!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Pinky and Moter - don't fret. They're just personal worries and experiences which is fine.
> 
> But saying it's disgusting is just not on IMO. No wonder so many women are reluctant to try when they want to but don't because of comments like that.
> 
> I've had comments on my FB saying that no one wants to see it. Well, what are they doing looking anyway. When I was in Costa today I was not paying any attention to people on other tables to notice what they were drinking/reading/ etc. So why would you single out someone who was breast feeding :shrug:

they make really pretty wraps now. baby is totally hidden under there. why is it such a big deal? i would chalk it up to just plain ignorance.


----------



## moter98

SKP said:


> Finally caught up from page 83:)
> 
> Today temp was 98, the last 3 days its been beteen 97.8 to 98, i been putting them in as 98"s cuz sometimes i temped again right after and it pops up 98.
> 
> I had a bad head ache last night ; dont know why. Also i had pain on my right pelvic bone.

it's easy to fall behind in this thread! high temps are good. what dpo are you?


----------



## SKP

Breast feeding is fine, i just think if your in public to do it descreetly, like really exposing yourself. I would love to try and breast feed when i have a baby.


----------



## Faythe

It saddens me that people are so mean. I plan to BF and I will do so in public. If anyone even thinks of saying something to me then god help them :haha:


----------



## SKP

moter98 said:


> SKP said:
> 
> 
> Finally caught up from page 83:)
> 
> Today temp was 98, the last 3 days its been beteen 97.8 to 98, i been putting them in as 98"s cuz sometimes i temped again right after and it pops up 98.
> 
> I had a bad head ache last night ; dont know why. Also i had pain on my right pelvic bone.
> 
> it's easy to fall behind in this thread! high temps are good. what dpo are you?Click to expand...

According to ff, im 5 dpo. Thats is "if" i ovulated.


----------



## Pinky32

every woman ive seen bf doesnt get their boob out then get the baby then latch it on, they all do it descretely and no-one pays any attention

occassionally you might get a little toddler should out "mummy that woman got her booby out" but their the only ones that would look

ive never had children and dont think its disgusting - to me its natural and my E cups have gotta have some use lol


----------



## moter98

SKP said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKP said:
> 
> 
> Finally caught up from page 83:)
> 
> Today temp was 98, the last 3 days its been beteen 97.8 to 98, i been putting them in as 98"s cuz sometimes i temped again right after and it pops up 98.
> 
> I had a bad head ache last night ; dont know why. Also i had pain on my right pelvic bone.
> 
> it's easy to fall behind in this thread! high temps are good. what dpo are you?Click to expand...
> 
> According to ff, im 5 dpo. Thats is "if" i ovulated.Click to expand...

Did ff draw crosshairs? Did you get a plus opk?


----------



## Faythe

I am going to be a nightmare, I reckon.

:rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

wraps, shawls, towels, their tops etc

i say lets make a stand and wallop your boob out!


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I am going to be a nightmare, I reckon.
> 
> :rofl:

going to be? lol


----------



## SKP

I believe so, i got the cross hairs. Plus i think i had a bit of ewcm, had a temp drop on that day, then the next it went up and that night was a dark opk. Darkest i ever had before.

According to pregnology, the 8th of Jan which was cycle day 12, I had a drop just before, then shot up to 98 on that day. Ovulation? on the 7th, I htink I had the ewcm.

Dec 19th Progesterone for next 10 days

Af expected for dec 22, started dec 28, dont know if it came naturally becuase it was expected for the end of the month of dec, or was it brought on by progesterone.

CD 3 Clomid and finished progesterone
CD 4
CD 5 Jan 1st 97.8
CD 6 Jan 2 97.8
CD 7 Jan 3 97.8 Ended Clomid
CD 8 Jan 4 97.8
CD 9 Jan 5 97.6
CD 10 Jan 6 97.2
CD 11 Jan 7 97.6 EWCM
*CD 12 Jan 8 98 * Positive OPK https://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/StephanieKaylaPenney/PossOPKJan8th1030.jpg
CD 13 Jan 9 97.7

Funny thing is last year, on Jan 6th, I had possitive ovulation.
https://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/StephanieKaylaPenney/TTC/JAN6CD13735PM.jpgIf I waited 2 more days it may have been just as dark as the above.

Also temps were pretty close too.

2011 2012
Jan 6 96.2 97.2
7 98.0 97.6
8 97.3 98


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I am going to be a nightmare, I reckon.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> going to be? lolClick to expand...

I'm a very opinionated person. But I'm not a bitch :flower:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I am going to be a nightmare, I reckon.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> going to be? lolClick to expand...
> 
> I'm a very opinionated person. But I'm not a bitch :flower:Click to expand...

i agree

and we love you for it

:hug:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> It saddens me that people are so mean. I plan to BF and I will do so in public. If anyone even thinks of saying something to me then god help them :haha:

lol! if anyone says anything to you they will be sorry!!! there are plenty of coverups available. it's not like there's women walking around with their boobs hanging out. women i see bf are always discreet. of course you know what they are doing, but it's not like you see any boob.


----------



## SKP

I saw this one lady did twins at the same time, they were head to head and one legs stuck out, and the other legs stuck out on the other side. I thought it was cute, and the lady was very descreeet, and the babies were quite good.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I am going to be a nightmare, I reckon.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> going to be? lolClick to expand...
> 
> I'm a very opinionated person. But I'm not a bitch :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i agree
> 
> and we love you for it
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

i second what pinky said.
you rock faythe!


----------



## moter98

SKP said:


> I believe so, i got the cross hairs. Plus i think i had a bit of ewcm, had a temp drop on that day, then the next it went up and that night was a dark opk. Darkest i ever had before.
> 
> According to pregnology, the 8th of Jan which was cycle day 12, I had a drop just before, then shot up to 98 on that day. Ovulation? on the 7th, I htink I had the ewcm.
> 
> Dec 19th Progesterone for next 10 days
> 
> Af expected for dec 22, started dec 28, dont know if it came naturally becuase it was expected for the end of the month of dec, or was it brought on by progesterone.
> 
> CD 3 Clomid and finished progesterone
> CD 4
> CD 5 Jan 1st 97.8
> CD 6 Jan 2 97.8
> CD 7 Jan 3 97.8 Ended Clomid
> CD 8 Jan 4 97.8
> CD 9 Jan 5 97.6
> CD 10 Jan 6 97.2
> CD 11 Jan 7 97.6 EWCM
> *CD 12 Jan 8 98 * Positive OPK https://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/StephanieKaylaPenney/PossOPKJan8th1030.jpg
> CD 13 Jan 9 97.7
> 
> Funny thing is last year, on Jan 6th, I had possitive ovulation.
> https://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/StephanieKaylaPenney/TTC/JAN6CD13735PM.jpgIf I waited 2 more days it may have been just as dark as the above.
> 
> Also temps were pretty close too.
> 
> 2011 2012
> Jan 6 96.2 97.2
> 7 98.0 97.6
> 8 97.3 98

do you have a chart on FF? it would be easier to see a pattern if you put it into the chart on FF. that second pic is not a positive and i'm not sure about the first pic? it's kindof blurry? you are looking for a sustained temp rise of .2 +. what cd are you on? it's really hard for me to make sense of your cycle without seeing it on the chart of FF. when did you start clomid? you should O if you are on that. what did dr say how long it would take? sorry, lots of questions!


----------



## SKP

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/327bad

This is my chart.

Lmp was oct 30, started progesterone dec 19th, ended progesterone on the 29 started my af on the 28 th, started clomid on the 30 th of dec for 5 days. End jan 4, 

jan 7 a bit of ewcm, temp 97.6, cd 11i never had ewcm before.

Jan 8 Temp 98, my strongest opk result ever was 1030 that night. Cd 12

Temps now been steadyish between 97.8 to 98, tweeked a little. Cuz my second temp in a row showed 98. 

Having a 26 day cycle, says cd 12 is usually theovulation date and it was my guessed time i should of been ovulating even with out the progesterone or clomid.

Dec 28 was around the right time to have af, becuase aug, oct, were at the end of the month as well.
I spotted for 2 weeks before this, could of been becuase of the progesterone, i spotted 3 days before i started taking the progesterone.

Cd 15. 5 dpo if ovulation occured. Bd 4 times between the 8th of jan to 13, every second day.
6th 8th 10 th. Using preseed.


----------



## moter98

SKP said:


> <a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/327bad">My Ovulation Chart</a>
> 
> This is my chart.

are you using a basal thermometer? it's unusual to have so many flat temps. in these cases, it's usually the thermometer. if you do have a basal thermometer already, maybe try a different one. you did say you were getting different readings one after another. i would say that these temps arent accurate in determining O. i would go by opk and cm until you can get a different thermometer. do you have a clearer pic of that first opk? also, faythe, you are the opk expert. is that a positive opk?


----------



## Faythe

Thanks girls!

I wonder, is it silly to start buying a few bits now?


----------



## SKP

The last 4 temps after the drop r 98, but each one was 97.7, 97,9, 98 i took a temp and tweeked one ever so slightly and it gave me my cross hairs.

I think im using a basal thermometer.


----------



## mrsine

Hi girls, this is my 9th cycle, or is it, i've lost count!!! Can I join you?


----------



## SKP

So i put it back to the exact temps, first fix gave me a new ovulation date of cd 13 instead of 11, then my next fixed by a point degree of putting 97.9 instaed of 98 lost the cross hairs, the last temp today was actually 98.

That point degree i changed to 98, and that gave me the cross hairs, for cd 13 ovulation instead of 11, which i think even tho the line is gone just becuase of 97. 9 instead of 98, i believe i still ovulated.

The pic is blurry but it was very strong, my strongest i ever gotten. Plus seeingewcm which i have never before.


----------



## Faythe

mrsine said:


> Hi girls, this is my 9th cycle, or is it, i've lost count!!! Can I join you?

Welcome! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

wow i go away cos my dad called and i have to read 2 pages!


----------



## moter98

SKP said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/327bad
> 
> This is my chart.
> 
> Lmp was oct 30, started progesterone dec 19th, ended progesterone on the 29 started my af on the 28 th, started clomid on the 30 th of dec for 5 days. End jan 4,
> 
> jan 7 a bit of ewcm, temp 97.6, cd 11i never had ewcm before.
> 
> Jan 8 Temp 98, my strongest opk result ever was 1030 that night. Cd 12
> 
> Temps now been steadyish between 97.8 to 98, tweeked a little. Cuz my second temp in a row showed 98.
> 
> Having a 26 day cycle, says cd 12 is usually theovulation date and it was my guessed time i should of been ovulating even with out the progesterone or clomid.
> 
> Dec 28 was around the right time to have af, becuase aug, oct, were at the end of the month as well.
> I spotted for 2 weeks before this, could of been becuase of the progesterone, i spotted 3 days before i started taking the progesterone.
> 
> Cd 15. 5 dpo if ovulation occured. Bd 4 times between the 8th of jan to 13, every second day.
> 6th 8th 10 th. Using preseed.

i'm sorry, i really can't tell when you o'd. i'm not very good at this. just keep bd'ing to make sure you catch that eggy.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Thanks girls!
> 
> I wonder, is it silly to start buying a few bits now?

ok, what are bits?


----------



## moter98

mrsine said:


> Hi girls, this is my 9th cycle, or is it, i've lost count!!! Can I join you?

welcome! i see you are 8dpo. testing soon?


----------



## Pinky32

baby bits?


----------



## SKP

Bits i think is baby items, or in other terms i seen on here, your lady parts.


----------



## SKP

moter98 said:


> SKP said:
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/327bad
> 
> This is my chart.
> 
> Lmp was oct 30, started progesterone dec 19th, ended progesterone on the 29 started my af on the 28 th, started clomid on the 30 th of dec for 5 days. End jan 4,
> 
> jan 7 a bit of ewcm, temp 97.6, cd 11i never had ewcm before.
> 
> Jan 8 Temp 98, my strongest opk result ever was 1030 that night. Cd 12
> 
> Temps now been steadyish between 97.8 to 98, tweeked a little. Cuz my second temp in a row showed 98.
> 
> Having a 26 day cycle, says cd 12 is usually theovulation date and it was my guessed time i should of been ovulating even with out the progesterone or clomid.
> 
> Dec 28 was around the right time to have af, becuase aug, oct, were at the end of the month as well.
> I spotted for 2 weeks before this, could of been becuase of the progesterone, i spotted 3 days before i started taking the progesterone.
> 
> Cd 15. 5 dpo if ovulation occured. Bd 4 times between the 8th of jan to 13, every second day.
> 6th 8th 10 th. Using preseed.
> 
> i'm sorry, i really can't tell when you o'd. i'm not very good at this. just keep bd'ing to make sure you catch that eggy.Click to expand...

Thats okay:)


----------



## Pinky32

lol i dont think she wants to buy bits for her "lady parts" - a new comb :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> lol i dont think she wants to buy bits for her "lady parts" - a new comb :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SKP

Lol, im really blushing right now haha. I been seeing on the forums, referring them as your lady parts. And i heard it around lol.

Sorry not uk lol.


----------



## Pinky32

:fool:


----------



## SKP

You know have u ever heard the term your lady bits haha


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls!
> 
> I wonder, is it silly to start buying a few bits now?
> 
> ok, what are bits?Click to expand...

Baby stuff. Like a pushchair, etc.



Pinky32 said:


> lol i dont think she wants to buy bits for her "lady parts" - a new comb :rofl:

Ahem! Cheeky mare!



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol i dont think she wants to buy bits for her "lady parts" - a new comb :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Don't encourage her haha!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> :fool:

you have to put this in your signature!


----------



## Pinky32

SKP said:


> Lol, im really blushing right now haha. I been seeing on the forums, referring them as your lady parts. And i heard it around lol.
> 
> Sorry not uk lol.

dont worry hun lol


----------



## SKP

Haha, its different refering to baby items as bits haha. Im just dirty minded then hahaha


----------



## Pinky32

hows this


----------



## moter98

lady parts....LMFAO!
faythe, if you can find deals on those things now, i think you should. anything to save money later. i am a couponer and already have diapers in sizes 1-3. i got them for 50-90% off last year. mind you, i never thought it would take this long to get pregnant, but how the heck was i supposed to know that?


----------



## Pinky32

SKP said:


> Haha, its different refering to baby items as bits haha. Im just dirty minded then hahaha

lol norty girl

its from the phrase "bits and pieces"


----------



## Pinky32

I have a website saved for when i get pregnant that sells most things baby related and they always have sales on the tv ads


----------



## SKP

Lol, 

I havent bought anything, just saving money. I think my moth may have sneakyly bout stuff haha


----------



## moter98

pinky32 said:


> hows this

love it!!


----------



## Pinky32

im not going to bother buying anything until i know - ive not looked at this website yet,just went to it and saved to favorites

dont want to get my hopes up but then again, im alot older than you younguns


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> hows this
> 
> love it!!Click to expand...

:hug:


----------



## Pinky32

i guess i should eat something - ive not eaten all day but soooooo not hungry


----------



## moter98

i did buy a photo frame. it's a pretty yellow one with a bear and the letters ABC on it. i wanted to use it to announce it to my parents. i would put a piece of paper in there with the saying "picture coming EDD". oh i was so excited to do that. now it's just been sitting there collecting dust. at the time i bought it i thought we would conceive right away. oops!


----------



## Pinky32

awwww thats a lovely idea

i was thinking of phoning my dad and just saying "your gonna be a grandad" and see what he says after screaming at me down the phone

hes one of those that thinks you should be married blahblahblah


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i guess i should eat something - ive not eaten all day but soooooo not hungry

i have never ever been able to do this. i have to eat every two hours or it's all i can think about! DH says i'm like a goat. i graze all day long,lol!


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> lady parts....LMFAO!
> faythe, if you can find deals on those things now, i think you should. anything to save money later. i am a couponer and already have diapers in sizes 1-3. i got them for 50-90% off last year. mind you, i never thought it would take this long to get pregnant, but how the heck was i supposed to know that?

Or do you think it's best to stash money away? Only problem is if I stash money I might not actually save the cash :blush:



Pinky32 said:


> I have a website saved for when i get pregnant that sells most things baby related and they always have sales on the tv ads

Ooo what site?



SKP said:


> Lol,
> 
> I havent bought anything, just saving money. I think my moth may have sneakyly bout stuff haha

Have you been tempted though? :haha:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> awwww thats a lovely idea
> 
> i was thinking of phoning my dad and just saying "your gonna be a grandad" and see what he says after screaming at me down the phone
> 
> hes one of those that thinks you should be married blahblahblah

awww, you know he will get over that once he sees his precious grandbaby.

here's how i told hubby when i was pregnant with DS. 
i set out a baby bib that said "tax deduction" on it alongside a jar of Prego spaghetti sauce. then i just sat there and waited for him to notice. sadly, he didn't get it and i had to explain it to him. :dohh: i thought it was hiliarious anyway!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i guess i should eat something - ive not eaten all day but soooooo not hungry
> 
> i have never ever been able to do this. i have to eat every two hours or it's all i can think about! DH says i'm like a goat. i graze all day long,lol!Click to expand...

listen hunnie, im not a fat cow by eating nothing trust me lol i just dont feel hungry

when i was having my possible mc, my mum said that, that night she had dreamt about how "she" was going to tell my father (theyve been divorced about 25 years now and he remarried 21 years ago)

i was laughing and my mum didnt know what i was laughing at

it was the fact that SHE was going to have to tell him cos she knows i wont lol


----------



## SKP

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> lady parts....LMFAO!
> faythe, if you can find deals on those things now, i think you should. anything to save money later. i am a couponer and already have diapers in sizes 1-3. i got them for 50-90% off last year. mind you, i never thought it would take this long to get pregnant, but how the heck was i supposed to know that?
> 
> Or do you think it's best to stash money away? Only problem is if I stash money I might not actually save the cash :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> I have a website saved for when i get pregnant that sells most things baby related and they always have sales on the tv adsClick to expand...
> 
> Ooo what site?
> 
> 
> 
> SKP said:
> 
> 
> Lol,
> 
> I havent bought anything, just saving money. I think my moth may have sneakyly bout stuff hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Have you been tempted though? :haha:Click to expand...

Not really haha


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i guess i should eat something - ive not eaten all day but soooooo not hungry
> 
> i have never ever been able to do this. i have to eat every two hours or it's all i can think about! DH says i'm like a goat. i graze all day long,lol!Click to expand...
> 
> listen hunnie, im not a fat cow by eating nothing trust me lol i just dont feel hungry
> 
> when i was having my possible mc, my mum said that, that night she had dreamt about how "she" was going to tell my father (theyve been divorced about 25 years now and he remarried 21 years ago)
> 
> i was laughing and my mum didnt know what i was laughing at
> 
> it was the fact that SHE was going to have to tell him cos she knows i wont lolClick to expand...

would he really be that upset? it's not like you are 16. you are a grown woman now. 
even if he would be upset intially, there's nothing like a newborn to warm a heart!


----------



## Pinky32

nah i think once he gets over the shock he would be happy

he would have the same mental age as a newborn :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> nah i think once he gets over the shock he would be happy
> 
> he would have the same mental age as a newborn :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

faythe - their always advertising on tv

www.kiddicare.com


----------



## Faythe

I won't be telling my 'rents for as long as possible!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> nah i think once he gets over the shock he would be happy
> 
> he would have the same mental age as a newborn :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

its true!!

when i was little my dad used to come over and moan that one of our cats (she was mentally ******** and never got bigger than a kitten), used to climb on him and try to lick him - he would moan and moan and moan and then when he left we would hear this little meow and he had put her in his pocket to kidnap! (catnap!)


----------



## moter98

i work with my parents 3 days a week so if i get morning sickness there won't be any hiding it. i was hoping to make it past first trimester before telling anyone but my DH and BNB girls, but i might not be able to. first i gotta get pregnant.


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I won't be telling my 'rents for as long as possible!

id tell my mum cos she lives opposite me and i see her everyday so i think she might notice my bump 

with dad i might just call him when im in labour and say "are you busy, fancy coming to visit me" lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> nah i think once he gets over the shock he would be happy
> 
> he would have the same mental age as a newborn :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> its true!!
> 
> when i was little my dad used to come over and moan that one of our cats (she was mentally ******** and never got bigger than a kitten), used to climb on him and try to lick him - he would moan and moan and moan and then when he left we would hear this little meow and he had put her in his pocket to kidnap! (catnap!)Click to expand...

awww.....see, he's a big ol' softy. i bet he will be thrilled to be a grandpa.


----------



## Pinky32

i think deep down he would love it too and it would keep the name on another generation as my sister is older than me and doesnt have any children

obviously you guys would be the first to know

i need faythe and her keen eye to tell me if theres a line or not


----------



## Faythe

I plan to not tell them until I cannot hide it. I'm really not close with my 'rents and I don't really want to be smothered by it all.


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I plan to not tell them until I cannot hide it. I'm really not close with my 'rents and I don't really want to be smothered by it all.

but hun, your a skinny little minnie so it wouldnt be long before they see a little bulge


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I plan to not tell them until I cannot hide it. I'm really not close with my 'rents and I don't really want to be smothered by it all.

we';ll be your sarrogate female 'rents

:hug:


----------



## SKP

I wouldnt be able to hide it lol, my mother has that intuition lol. She always knows something is up.


----------



## mrsine

I'd wait a bit before I tell my 'rent but not too long. Reason is my family is huge and the grapevine is very effective, everyone will know once my mum knows.


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I plan to not tell them until I cannot hide it. I'm really not close with my 'rents and I don't really want to be smothered by it all.
> 
> but hun, your a skinny little minnie so it wouldnt be long before they see a little bulgeClick to expand...

Haha I did think that :blush:



Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I plan to not tell them until I cannot hide it. I'm really not close with my 'rents and I don't really want to be smothered by it all.
> 
> we';ll be your sarrogate female 'rents
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Awww thanks guys! You'll all be amongst the first to know.

I just don't want to tell mine until the very last minute. My Mum is very pushy and keeps going on how she wants grandkids. I couldn't cope with her only making an effort because I was pregnant.



mrsine said:


> I'd wait a bit before I tell my 'rent but not too long. Reason is my family is huge and the grapevine is very effective, everyone will know once my mum knows.

Haha good 'ole family grapevine! Nothing is ever secret is it :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

thinking about it, i'll be in shock for about 6 months at getting preggy so dont know if i;ll be able to speak lol


----------



## Pinky32

right ive just eaten and feel sooooooo sick now

just wantto hurl it all up :sick:


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Oh my god I can't keep up with you!! Away for a day and there's like 10 pages to catch up on!! I always thought I would tell DH in a calm way and when I actually was pregnant I called him like a lunatic panicing!! (although it was an accident and just before our wedding!) 
Pinky I had an MRI when I could have 'possibly' been pregnant and I didn't tell them as I just wanted to get it over and done with. Luckerly I wasn't pregnant! 
Moter we really are very similar in our cycles! Maybe we will get our bfp at the same time too!! X


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls! Oh my god I can't keep up with you!! Away for a day and there's like 10 pages to catch up on!! I always thought I would tell DH in a calm way and when I actually was pregnant I called him like a lunatic panicing!! (although it was an accident and just before our wedding!)
> Pinky I had an MRI when I could have 'possibly' been pregnant and I didn't tell them as I just wanted to get it over and done with. Luckerly I wasn't pregnant!
> Moter we really are very similar in our cycles! Maybe we will get our bfp at the same time too!! X

hiya sweetie

[email protected]

i had an MRI about 3 weeks ago and that was ok as it doesnt have the same radiation as a CT scan

i didnt want to risk it

ooooh yeah i want loads of BFPs in here


----------



## Faythe

Haha we do talk alot :blush:

I don't know how I'd tell Chris. I'd probably just buy something that said 'Daddy's little monster' or something and wrap it up with a digi test.


----------



## Pinky32

awwwww faythe - cute


----------



## moter98

here is how i would tell DH this time: i will put the bfp test inside a hotdog bun and put it in the oven. then i'll tell him somethings wrong with the oven and to check it. he will find a bun in oven!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls! Oh my god I can't keep up with you!! Away for a day and there's like 10 pages to catch up on!! I always thought I would tell DH in a calm way and when I actually was pregnant I called him like a lunatic panicing!! (although it was an accident and just before our wedding!)
> Pinky I had an MRI when I could have 'possibly' been pregnant and I didn't tell them as I just wanted to get it over and done with. Luckerly I wasn't pregnant!
> Moter we really are very similar in our cycles! Maybe we will get our bfp at the same time too!! X

oh, i hope we all get our bfp's this month!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

just put chris on your laptop at this thread and tell him to fastforward to page XX


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> here is how i would tell DH this time: i will put the bfp test inside a hotdog bun and put it in the oven. then i'll tell him somethings wrong with the oven and to check it. he will find a bun in oven!

:rofl:


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> here is how i would tell DH this time: i will put the bfp test inside a hotdog bun and put it in the oven. then i'll tell him somethings wrong with the oven and to check it. he will find a bun in oven!

That is BRILLIANT!

I am so stealing your idea.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> just put chris on your laptop at this thread and tell him to fastforward to page XX

maybe that's not such a good idea. he might not let her on here anymore if he reads any of this. :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> just put chris on your laptop at this thread and tell him to fastforward to page XX
> 
> maybe that's not such a good idea. he might not let her on here anymore if he reads any of this. :haha:Click to expand...

ahhhhh but thats why i said fastforward so he doesnt know that we';ve been told about him n de-bagging lol


----------



## Faythe

Or he might be annoyed that he didn't know first. Best to not let him ever read my posts :haha:

I like the bun in the oven thing.


----------



## Pinky32

oh thats true - we will be "second" to know chris :winkwink:


----------



## SKP

If i ever get pregnant i would be so shocked and scared lol. I would just tell my hubby lol, then call the parents and grand parents, then facebook it haha


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> here is how i would tell DH this time: i will put the bfp test inside a hotdog bun and put it in the oven. then i'll tell him somethings wrong with the oven and to check it. he will find a bun in oven!
> 
> That is BRILLIANT!
> 
> I am so stealing your idea.Click to expand...

me and DH have the same sense of humor. i couldnt imagine being all sappy when i tell him. it's gotta be something that will make him laugh.


----------



## mrsine

Hmm, OH loves riddles so he might love cracking the bun in the oven thingy...Steallingg too...or I might buy him a top that says 'Who's the Daddy'!!


----------



## Clucky as

Pinky32 said:


> ive looked at FF test gallery and some of the pics on there look like mine did - not all go as dark as faythe's
> 
> all the other months ive used them and the nearest i got was a faint faint line that was barely visible
> 
> im not giving up but i can feel myself feeling low about it cos i was sooooooo on a buzz yesterday, so im trying to get my mind back into the "practice cycle" mode

Everyone's different, I reason yours was a true positive. Believe that your body can do this. my cycles and ov have been weird too,. Some months 1, 2 or even three weeks late. I've only just started evening out. Bcp pills can do that to ya.


----------



## Pinky32

i'll just say to oh "your stuck with me now" :rofl:


----------



## Clucky as

Pinky32 said:


> i'll just say to oh "your stuck with me now" :rofl:

:haha:


----------



## mrsine

I think its easier to use the digital opks. I couldn't cope with trying to decipher the dye ones. Now I got rid of them all together cos my temps and cm are all I can cope with..and even this cycle, I din't temp. Just needed a break from it all.


----------



## Pinky32

Clucky as said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ive looked at FF test gallery and some of the pics on there look like mine did - not all go as dark as faythe's
> 
> all the other months ive used them and the nearest i got was a faint faint line that was barely visible
> 
> im not giving up but i can feel myself feeling low about it cos i was sooooooo on a buzz yesterday, so im trying to get my mind back into the "practice cycle" mode
> 
> Everyone's different, I reason yours was a true positive. Believe that your body can do this. my cycles and ov have been weird too,. Some months 1, 2 or even three weeks late. I've only just started evening out. Bcp pills can do that to ya.Click to expand...

awwww thank you clucky :hug:

i woke up this morning with the attitude "i need to believe"


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i'll just say to oh "your stuck with me now" :rofl:

he will jump for joy!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i'll just say to oh "your stuck with me now" :rofl:
> 
> he will jump for joy!Click to expand...

id like to think so :wacko:


----------



## Faythe

The dye ones are easy to use. The test line has to be equal to or darker than the control.

He's one of my positives
 



Attached Files:







CD18OPKEVE.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> The dye ones are easy to use. The test line has to be equal to or darker than the control.
> 
> He's one of my positives

i want a positive like that! hoping i see one soon. i bet i'll be posting it on here too!!


----------



## Faythe

You will have one like that. I just know it! :winkwink:

And hopefully you'll have lines like that on a HPT this cycle too!


----------



## Pinky32

i dont get lines like that :cry:


----------



## Faythe

Everyone is different hon and your lines were dark :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Everyone is different hon and your lines were dark :hugs:

but not like yours :cry:

i could be hoping for nothing


----------



## Pinky32

you guys will move on to 1st tri and i;ll still be in tcc

alone
lol


----------



## SKP

My opk looks like that, maybe a bit lighter. The camera dont take good pics.


----------



## moter98

oh don't cry pinky! your temps are up. lookin' good girl!


----------



## Pinky32

i think god must be a man cos no woman would make us wait two weeks for a test result


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> oh don't cry pinky! your temps are up. lookin' good girl!

thats prob cos i didnt feel well

and i still feel really tired and now sick after eating

prob got a tummy bug


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> you guys will move on to 1st tri and i;ll still be in tcc
> 
> alone
> lol

well, if gails right, you will be past your first tri before i get my bfp.
then I will be all alone. but guess what, we will both get our :baby:
only a matter of time


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i think god must be a man cos no woman would make us wait two weeks for a test result

:rofl:


----------



## Faythe

Don't make me slap you pinky. Not everyone gets really dark lines so don't fret.

You won't be left behind, I am certain! :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Don't make me slap you pinky. Not everyone gets really dark lines so don't fret.
> 
> You won't be left behind, I am certain! :hugs:

you slap me and i;ll sit on you :rofl: (but not your tummy obviously as it will be cooking a baby

ok i;ll come visit you two guys in 3rd tri forum


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> you guys will move on to 1st tri and i;ll still be in tcc
> 
> alone
> lol
> 
> well, if gails right, you will be past your first tri before i get my bfp.
> then I will be all alone. but guess what, we will both get our :baby:
> only a matter of timeClick to expand...

lol yeah 

i cant wait for you two to get your BFPs


----------



## moter98

it sure is taking forever isn't it? i wish this "spirit" baby would just make an appearance already. geez! how patient does a person need to be?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> it sure is taking forever isn't it? i wish this "spirit" baby would just make an appearance already. geez! how patient does a person need to be?

we should have asked for the date we can test

all i know is, if god was a woman we would know within an hour if we were preggy or not


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> it sure is taking forever isn't it? i wish this "spirit" baby would just make an appearance already. geez! how patient does a person need to be?
> 
> we should have asked for the date we can test
> 
> all i know is, if god was a woman we would know within an hour if we were preggy or notClick to expand...

oh you are so right. the earliest you can implant is 6 days so i think it's safe to say the earliest for a bfp would be 7-8dpo. and that's only if you implant early.


----------



## Faythe

Pinky! We can test on the same day!

Look we will all get out BFP's. For sure :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SKP

The 2 ww is so annoying, especially taking pills to help you out. Seems so timed. And no spontanity of being in the sac.

I will test at the end of jan, just incase im a week late again, like last time.


----------



## Pinky32

okey pokey - you n me will wait a few days for tina to be ready to test and we;ll all test together

what time is interview tomoz?


----------



## Pinky32

SKP said:


> The 2 ww is so annoying, especially taking pills to help you out. Seems so timed. And no spontanity of being in the sac.
> 
> I will test at the end of jan, just incase im a week late again, like last time.

damm i forgot to take my pills

thank you for reminding me


----------



## moter98

ok girls. DH will be home in a few minutes. I have to feed DS, then I have some business to attend to. Be back in a bit! :blush:


----------



## Faythe

OK Tina!

It's from 10:15am through to around 8:00pm tomorrow honey.

I am going to be fecked.


----------



## Tryingmybest

pinky your lines are fab. So are yours faythe.

I would tell my hubby how I did in the past. Cry, scream, cry some more and finish with don't tell anyone yet!


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> OK Tina!
> 
> It's from 10:15am through to around 8:00pm tomorrow honey.
> 
> I am going to be fecked.

ooooh how exciting - your clothes all ready?

your gonna breeze it though hun they dont waste their time calling you back if they didnt think they wanted you

tomorrow is more just to confirm that you "fit in" and know the job etc


----------



## Faythe

Tryingmybest said:


> pinky your lines are fab. So are yours faythe.
> 
> I would tell my hubby how I did in the past. Cry, scream, cry some more and finish with don't tell anyone yet!

Aww did you have a good blub? :hugs:



Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> OK Tina!
> 
> It's from 10:15am through to around 8:00pm tomorrow honey.
> 
> I am going to be fecked.
> 
> ooooh how exciting - your clothes all ready?
> 
> your gonna breeze it though hun they dont waste their time calling you back if they didnt think they wanted you
> 
> tomorrow is more just to confirm that you "fit in" and know the job etcClick to expand...

Yeah all ready to rock and roll and I've packed my big handbag too haha!

I hope so!


----------



## Pinky32

i;ll be thinking of you tomoz with my fingers crossed


----------



## rooster100

Hi again girls! I really can't keep up with you! I'm going to Bed now to try and make a baby :) 
I'm not going to bother with opks this month used them the last few month with no result :( 
I'm going to try a '0 natural' month. I'm pretty sure next month I will be back on the opks! Xxx


----------



## Faythe

Enjoy hun! :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> pinky your lines are fab. So are yours faythe.
> 
> I would tell my hubby how I did in the past. Cry, scream, cry some more and finish with don't tell anyone yet!

awww thank you hunnie

awwww bless you :hug: did hubby cry too?


----------



## Pinky32

wey hey rooster - enjoy yourself hun

goodl luck!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

damm just saw one of my fav films on more 4 which started an hour ago


----------



## Tryingmybest

Oh yeh, I always cry. I cried at OBEM the other night too. Hubby rarely cries.


----------



## Faythe

What was it?


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> Oh yeh, I always cry. I cried at OBEM the other night too. Hubby rarely cries.

i have no idea how i;ll react - prob type a shaky message on here asking for help


----------



## Pinky32

The accused with jodie foster - its on now but ive missed an hour


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeh, I always cry. I cried at OBEM the other night too. Hubby rarely cries.
> 
> i have no idea how i;ll react - prob type a shaky message on here asking for helpClick to expand...

lol bless.


----------



## Tryingmybest

my fave film... when harry met sally. AND I only discovered it recently. I am rom com queen.


----------



## Pinky32

ive got about 60 HCG tests so will prob use them all to make sure :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> my fave film... when harry met sally. AND I only discovered it recently. I am rom com queen.

ive never watched it


----------



## Faythe

Mine has to be the LOTR trilogy. Epic. Plus I had such a crush on Elijah :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

My ex was really into LOTR and made me go to the cinema to watch it - three times!

each time i fell asleep so missed it


----------



## Pinky32

right girlies

im off to bed, i cant keep my eyes open any longer

Faythe - tons and tons and tons of luck tomoz hun, you;ll breeze it 

remember: I have faith in faythe

:hug:

night all

xx >>>>>>>>>>>gone that way


----------



## mrsine

Hubby isn't home yet. He works long hours and sometimes I feel sorry for him but I do get upset every now and then cos its just me! I need a baby!


----------



## moter98

lots of luck to you tomorrow faythe! Can't wait to hear about your first day at work!!

Night pinky-you just have to watch when Harry met Sally. You will positively love it.


----------



## mrsine

Goodluck tomorrow Faythe and 'night pinkie


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Funny! Woo go me. I'm not your average nutjob.
> 
> I wonder what people must think when they read through here.

Youre crazy!!

Kiding!!!

Hi ladies *shy wave*

Hope you dont mind me stopping by here! I was actually persuaded to call in and say hi by the lovely Pinky who Ive been talking a lot too lately :) She told me how wonderful you were here and how this was probably somewhere I would feel I fit in.

Is it ok if I become a new joiner? I have to ask because I know how it can be when you spend a bit of time with a small group..you worry about it getting too big or random people ruining things...so I dont mind if you want to keep the group small and as it is!

On the offchance you dont mind another..heres a bit about me.

Im 31 years old, going on 32 in April! I actually originally started TTC back in December 2009. My other half and I were separated for parts of our early relationship as his friends and family were back in Sweden so we had periods of long distance relationships which sucked!

We started really trying back in December 2010, full time :yipee: I didnt know really what to expect but I was lucky that I got a bfp from my cycle starting in Jan. I had known things were wrong in the days leading up to af due date, and even more so after af did arrive, as my test was positive but I was bleeding quite a lot. Long story short (my full story is on my journal page 1 tho if any is curious), my hcgs were going up and I was told I was having a threatened miscarriage and referred for a 6 week scan. But just before that I had a heavy bleed and was taken to Emergency and was told wed lost the baby after an internal scan showed an empty uterus. Follow up appointment caused some confusion as my hcg was still rising and they called to say I still had a viable pregnancy and was to go the following week for another scan to check development. Was at this scan that we found out that I actually had an ectopic pregnancy. Treatment was long, hard and traumatic both physically and emotionally. I was made to go to hospital every other day for bloodwork and examinations and I couldnt wait for the hell to be over. It was months and months before things settled down and I was discharged, the worst of which was the constant bleeding I did for months on end.

All that said, I guess I expected id fall pregnany fairly quickly after the treatment was over. Here I am :) No hint of a bfp since. Its been a big emotional rollercoaster of emotions over the months but I know that I have to stay strong and Ill get there in the end :)

I took a break from BnB for a good few months and only recently returned. I bummed about abit between the ttc and 2ww forums but to be completely honest they drive me crazy. All the "im 5dpo and I can feel something moving down there!" posts have definitely made me find my limit  Theres never anything real of substance and like youve said in previous pages you so easily get lost amongst all the random chatter :)

I did however lucky bump into Pinky on my travels :) If im trouble for my wall of text or calling by then shes the lady to smack!

I did read up about 70 of the pages but after that my eyes have been going a bit crosseyed so figured I could catch up on the rest tomorrow or that id get the idea of it from here on in :)

I hope that im ok to stick around, and Im happy to meet you all¬ Pinky says such nice things about you!

/Sarah :flower:


----------



## moter98

Hi Sara! And WELCOME!! Any friend of pinkys is a friend of ours. We just love her. She is the joker of the group. You have come to the right thread. Sorry for your loss and hope your bfp is coming soon!


----------



## SKP

Yes welcome, 

So sorry about your loss, hope things get better.


----------



## Faythe

Welcome Sarah. Sorry about your loss :hugs:

Thanks girls! It was freezing this morning. Woke up cold! No wonder my temp dipped a teency bit. 

Wish me luck today xx


----------



## SKP

Its morning for you, im still 12 midnight haha.


----------



## Faythe

And you're still awake? Madness! :haha:


----------



## SKP

Ya why not lol. 

Random: whats real estate like where u live Just curious watching house hunters international haha. I like comparing places, things and stuff haha


----------



## mrsine

Hi girls. Preparing for my photo shoot today. I'm usually an early riser but OH got home pretty late and so ended up sleeping even later. My client is 16 weeks pregnant (did I mention I'm a photographer?) so we are doing some studio pictures now and some more later in the pregnancy. Studio time is 1-3 so just preparing my poses so we are not there forever.

How is everyone?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Hi Sara! And WELCOME!! Any friend of pinkys is a friend of ours. We just love her. She is the joker of the group. You have come to the right thread. Sorry for your loss and hope your bfp is coming soon!

yep thats right, im the :fool: of the class :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

SKP said:


> Ya why not lol.
> 
> Random: whats real estate like where u live Just curious watching house hunters international haha. I like comparing places, things and stuff haha

I have worked in real estate for 20 years but i specialise in rental properties not selling/buying them

Prices in UK vary from district to district - a one bed flat where i live would cost in the region of £ 160,000 but the same flat up north costs £50,000 - Im not even in london!

The flat flat i live in, i started renting it 12 years ago and it cost £90,000 to buy then, the flat opposite me in my block sold 6 months ago for £189,000 because we live opposite a train station that gets you into london in 20 mins so its great for comuters


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Funny! Woo go me. I'm not your average nutjob.
> 
> I wonder what people must think when they read through here.
> 
> Youre crazy!!
> 
> Kiding!!!
> 
> Hi ladies *shy wave*
> 
> Hope you dont mind me stopping by here! I was actually persuaded to call in and say hi by the lovely Pinky who Ive been talking a lot too lately :) She told me how wonderful you were here and how this was probably somewhere I would feel I fit in.
> 
> Is it ok if I become a new joiner? I have to ask because I know how it can be when you spend a bit of time with a small group..you worry about it getting too big or random people ruining things...so I dont mind if you want to keep the group small and as it is!
> 
> On the offchance you dont mind another..heres a bit about me.
> 
> Im 31 years old, going on 32 in April! I actually originally started TTC back in December 2009. My other half and I were separated for parts of our early relationship as his friends and family were back in Sweden so we had periods of long distance relationships which sucked!
> 
> We started really trying back in December 2010, full time :yipee: I didnt know really what to expect but I was lucky that I got a bfp from my cycle starting in Jan. I had known things were wrong in the days leading up to af due date, and even more so after af did arrive, as my test was positive but I was bleeding quite a lot. Long story short (my full story is on my journal page 1 tho if any is curious), my hcgs were going up and I was told I was having a threatened miscarriage and referred for a 6 week scan. But just before that I had a heavy bleed and was taken to Emergency and was told wed lost the baby after an internal scan showed an empty uterus. Follow up appointment caused some confusion as my hcg was still rising and they called to say I still had a viable pregnancy and was to go the following week for another scan to check development. Was at this scan that we found out that I actually had an ectopic pregnancy. Treatment was long, hard and traumatic both physically and emotionally. I was made to go to hospital every other day for bloodwork and examinations and I couldnt wait for the hell to be over. It was months and months before things settled down and I was discharged, the worst of which was the constant bleeding I did for months on end.
> 
> All that said, I guess I expected id fall pregnany fairly quickly after the treatment was over. Here I am :) No hint of a bfp since. Its been a big emotional rollercoaster of emotions over the months but I know that I have to stay strong and Ill get there in the end :)
> 
> I took a break from BnB for a good few months and only recently returned. I bummed about abit between the ttc and 2ww forums but to be completely honest they drive me crazy. All the "im 5dpo and I can feel something moving down there!" posts have definitely made me find my limit  Theres never anything real of substance and like youve said in previous pages you so easily get lost amongst all the random chatter :)
> 
> I did however lucky bump into Pinky on my travels :) If im trouble for my wall of text or calling by then shes the lady to smack!
> 
> I did read up about 70 of the pages but after that my eyes have been going a bit crosseyed so figured I could catch up on the rest tomorrow or that id get the idea of it from here on in :)
> 
> I hope that im ok to stick around, and Im happy to meet you all¬ Pinky says such nice things about you!
> 
> /Sarah :flower:Click to expand...

Blimey hunny, that was an essey!!!!

Im knackered just from reading it :rofl: Might have to go and have a lie down now lol

Glad you came :hugs:

p.s. there will be no smacking of pinky :growlmad:


----------



## Pinky32

mrsine said:


> Hi girls. Preparing for my photo shoot today. I'm usually an early riser but OH got home pretty late and so ended up sleeping even later. My client is 16 weeks pregnant (did I mention I'm a photographer?) so we are doing some studio pictures now and some more later in the pregnancy. Studio time is 1-3 so just preparing my poses so we are not there forever.
> 
> How is everyone?

oooooh i bet thats hard sometimes - trying to make ugly pple look nice :rofl:

my mums cousins were photographers and mainly did weddings, they loved it, every day at work for them was as happy occassion which is nice

I had some professional pics done of me when i was 21 which i love and their still hanging on my bedroom wall - everyone says they dont look like me though cos in the pic i have long blonde hair and now i have short dark hair and wear glasses lol


----------



## mrsine

Forgot to say hi to Sarah UK. Hiiiii, I hope your story turns and stays positive! We'll all get big FAT juicy positives! xx


----------



## mrsine

Pinky32 said:


> mrsine said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. Preparing for my photo shoot today. I'm usually an early riser but OH got home pretty late and so ended up sleeping even later. My client is 16 weeks pregnant (did I mention I'm a photographer?) so we are doing some studio pictures now and some more later in the pregnancy. Studio time is 1-3 so just preparing my poses so we are not there forever.
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> oooooh i bet thats hard sometimes - trying to make ugly pple look nice :rofl:
> 
> my mums cousins were photographers and mainly did weddings, they loved it, every day at work for them was as happy occassion which is nice
> 
> I had some professional pics done of me when i was 21 which i love and their still hanging on my bedroom wall - everyone says they dont look like me though cos in the pic i have long blonde hair and now i have short dark hair and wear glasses lolClick to expand...


Lol, lucky for my , i've only had cute clients :). And photoshop is awesome these days lol.


----------



## Pinky32

Haha you've been lucky

good ole photoshop


----------



## Pinky32

Ok Im off out shopping for a bit but just as i was getting dressed I realised how querky I am - anyone else?

For example - since about 5 years old I have NEVER worn matching socks - if there was only one clean pair in the house I would rather not wear a sock on one foot rather than wear a matching pair

Does that make me :wacko:


----------



## moter98

Nope pinky, that makes you you! I love it!!
Wow, so I only had to read through a page and a half while I was gone. That's a first. We must of had a slow morning ladies, haha!
So good morning to everyone. Well it's morning for me anyways. Just getting off to work.
Want to give a big good luck to faythe today. I know with the time difference you are already at your 2nd interview , but I bet you are feeling good luck vibes right now!
Hey pinky, DH is in real estate too. 
My opk this morning is getting darker! Not positive yet, but hoping it will be soon.


----------



## Pinky32

Ive been thinking of faythe too today - hope shes loving it there!

Moter where are you????????? Ive just been given some distressing and terrible news :cry: I need to talk to mother hen about it

EDIT: Not sure if i like the way you say its what makes me me :wacko:

But I always knew i was a bit weird - but guess im on my own with weirdness lol


----------



## moter98

Oh no pinky! What's wrong? Im at work do I will be on and off my phone. Im here though, just may take a bit to answer.

It's a good thing what makes you you!


----------



## Pinky32

i telling you - that OPK will be dark tomorrow - get bd'ing


----------



## Pinky32

I was talking to my mum and somehow got into the convo about the older you get the more chance of having twins and she told me.........................

she was a twin!!!!!!!! but the twin died before her mum gave birth

AND

my grandads brothers (my mums uncles) were twins but seperared when they were two and i never met him

~OMG OMG OMG we have twins in the family :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i telling you - that OPK will be dark tomorrow - get bd'ing

I can't. Im at work!


----------



## Pinky32

silly! i meant when you get home tonight :dohh:


----------



## moter98

Lol! Yep I will make sure to attack dh all weekend.

Oh
My
Gosh!
Your mom was a twin??!!!! AND your uncles?! You do know that twins skip a generation right? You are SO having twins!!


----------



## rooster100

Oh my god that means there is a very strong chance of you having twins!! Pinky! Especially if your mother was a twin! 
Managed to bd yesterday but had to go through the usual 'your only interested in me for my sperm' conversation again! 
Nearly bought opks today but resisted! Going to still try not to do any of that stuff this month x


----------



## Pinky32

I had no idea my mum had a twin - shes never mentioned it before, apparently my grandmother started bleeding heavily (im going back 68 years ago before ultrasound scans) so she thought she wasnt pregnant anymore and then she carried on getting bigger and my mum popped out a few months later

And the great uncle that was a twini didnt know about either because they were seperared when they were about 2 and i never met him - my grandad didnt mention him either

Theres me, sitting here going yeah yeah no twins in family blah blah and now hearing that with what moter said (and ive also read) about ladies over the age of 40 having a higher chance of twins AND with the prediction - im now panicing lol

oooooh Rooster - I see you brought the cold weather with you hunny, it was colddddddd today - just tell hubby that once baby arrives there will be no for bd;'ing so he might as well get it now while its on offer :rofl:

You knowroughly that your due to ov on sunday - good luck


----------



## Pinky32

i went out shoping todayand stopped off for a cuppa and suddenly burst out crying for no reason - i couldnt stop!

Then my mum starting tell me about the twins etc and it set me off again

im an emotional wreck today


----------



## moter98

Your chances of twins are increasing by the day pinky. I would be surprised if you only had one cooking in there. The odds are just so highly stacked for you for twins! I know you only want one, but two would be so wonderful!!!! I'm all excited now! Your mum will have to throw a big shower for you and everyone will bring two of everything!!! 

Rooster, I totally hear you on the you only want me for a baby convo. I've been able to avoid that most Of the time now by making sure dh knows I still am interested at other times than o time. It takes more effort but will make him feel better!


----------



## Pinky32

well its too early to tell if theres one let alone two cooking!

the only signs of twins are "being in the family" and "my age" so its not guaranteed - only time will tell

its only 4DPO but feels like 100 DPO already!!!!


Im really tired (again) so im going to have a lie down for an hour or so - really finding it hard to keep my eyes open here - and no thats not a sign


----------



## moter98

Ok, here is the breakdown of why you are more likely to have twins:

Family History
Twins usually skip a generation
Age
You are tall
Ruby predicted it 
These last two I'm not sure you are doing?
Taking folic acid before pregnant increases your chance by about 40%.
eating dairy makes you 5 times more likely to have twins.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Ok, here is the breakdown of why you are more likely to have twins:
> 
> Family History
> Twins usually skip a generation
> Age
> You are tall
> Ruby predicted it
> These last two I'm not sure you are doing?
> Taking folic acid before pregnant increases your chance by about 40%.
> eating dairy makes you 5 times more likely to have twins.

Family History - tick
Twins usually skip a generation - tick
Age - im old - tick
You are tall - never heard being tall is a sign - but yes im 5'10" - tick
Ruby predicted it - tick
Taking folic acid before pregnant increases your chance by about 40%. - tick
eating dairy makes you 5 times more likely to have twins - tick


----------



## Pinky32

ive just had a lovely deep deep sleep for 1 3/4 hrs and only woke up cos my bladder was busting! Grrrrr


----------



## moter98

Lol! Pinky you are having twins!


----------



## SKP

Good morn everyone, so many posts lol. Cant keep up with it all.
Today i woke up with a temp of 98.6! My highest ever. Then im like this cant be right, checked again, 98.4' thena few mins lat, 98.5' then even 10 mins later a 98.4 again. So its consistant of being high above 98.4. Never been that high before. And i didnt even wake up warm, i woke up comfortable.

Pinky, im not sure what those numbers r in canadian lol for the housing lol.
My husbands dad is a twin, and there are other twins in his side. My mothers side there is a twin some where long down the line.
Twins are usually passed throughthe mom, but i have a 5 % more chance becua im taking fertility drugs.

Min, i love photography and photoshop.

Motor: who knows twins may happen. I heard y r usually more drained out when u have twins.

Fay, i hope she gets her job.

I stopped opks 5 days ago, i think i will try again, clomid could be kicking in releasing eggs haha, since clomid is usually 10 days for you to ovulate, and i was 6 days early getting that really strong opk.


----------



## Pinky32

im only 4DPO - ive got no symptoms - its wayyyyyyyyyyyy to early

oooh skp high temp is good


----------



## SKP

I dont really have symptoms either, i been sleepyish, even well after 10 hours of sleep.


----------



## Pinky32

some pple say you cant get symptoms until the egg has implanted but when you readwebsites (proper ones not pple posting a message) they say that you can get symptoms from fertilization


----------



## SKP

I heard that too, i have been crampish as well. Well like a dullish pain on the right pelvic bones.


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies!

Oh wow...youre a busy bunch! Im starting to wish Id stayed home today so I could keep up with the thread!

Moter - Thanks so much honey! :flower: Shes such an awesome lady I feel honoured to have met her, so I know any friends of hers will be awesome too! So I thank you so much for having me here, and I really look forward to getting to know you all! Thanks for your kind words about my ectopic. Its been a hard struggle and I think im starting to get there now. The fear of a bfp (albeit I desperately wanted one dont get me wrong!) and it being the same has pretty much passed and now I just want my lines!!

Yay for the almost positive opk! We need more in the 2ww!!

SKP - Thanks so much hun! And I hope your December doctors appointment brings you your clomid baby this cycle!

Ive had a similar problem with temps. I did some reading and they said the best way to handle this was to take the temp vaginally. I havent done it yet but contemplating next cycle if not this one. Think my OH would have a heartattack if he woke up to my foof beeping though!

Faythe - Thanks so much hun :hugs: And I hope youre enjoying the start of the new job!

Pinky!! - Remember...its good to be the joker...everyone loves the joker!!

Awww pinks...whats wrong with a bit of slapping? With that drawer of dildos youve been talking about in previous pages I thought you might be into that kinda thing! And yup, sorry about the essay...but I figured if i was able to join then I had 110 pages of already spoken history to catch up on :yipee:

I did giggle at your sock story. I have a couple of things Im obsessed with too...for xample I dont like bread if its been open more than 12 hours. And, Ill only eat from it if its super soft. It cant have been frozen or have any dry feeling in the edges or it goes in the bin. It drives my family mad. You can imagine how many sandwhiches I must eat  It also stretches to breadcrumbs. If anyone makes something with bread the units have to be carefully cleaned down so bread wont contaminate any further food. Ok, now I just sound like I have OCD...I dont, honest! I also wont drink the last centimeter of any liquid I drink. No matter what it is!

You better get more of that KY in chick. All these twins in the family, youre sounding more and more like youre going to need it!

Mrsine - We sure WILL all get our bfps! And thanks for the welcome :D It must be a nice job to be a photographer! Im probably totally wrong on this next point but I always thought it would be a nice relaxed atmosphere of working :)


I think its possible to get symptoms. Im teling myself that over and over since my nips have been sore for days and days :D 

Ive been trying so hard to not think about testing. Im 8DPO today...I think everyone else has just about to ovulate or in the early 2ww? Im trying so hard to hold out for Wednesday but today I picked up test supplies and now the bag is looking at me funny lol

hugs to all!

x


----------



## Pinky32

omg i thought i was a freak with my sock thing but you sooooooooooo beat me!!

i can understand about your bread thing (although im not as bad as you), if i got a loaf today then sunday i HAVE to throw it out - but i dont have to scrub down the worktops just in case some randombreadcrumb has been left there :rofl: your weird 

I cant believe youve read the whole post - wow!

Oooooooh I can hear your handbag calling you "sarah use me" lol - your good to try to hold out until wednesday but why buy them today? Hmmmm i think your going to test


----------



## ilybby

Been trying to concieve for 1year. Currently at 8 dpo. I started taking my bmt this month and since ovulation I've had a temp of 97.7 except for this morning it went up to 97.8 not sure if thats good? If I'm lucky this will be my first little angel :) what do ya think? Is flatline temps okay?


----------



## SKP

ilybby said:


> Been trying to concieve for 1year. Currently at 8 dpo. I started taking my bmt this month and since ovulation I've had a temp of 97.7 except for this morning it went up to 97.8 not sure if thats good? If I'm lucky this will be my first little angel :) what do ya think? Is flatline temps okay?

Who knows :)


----------



## SKP

Pinky32 said:


> omg i thought i was a freak with my sock thing but you sooooooooooo beat me!!
> 
> i can understand about your bread thing (although im not as bad as you), if i got a loaf today then sunday i HAVE to throw it out - but i dont have to scrub down the worktops just in case some randombreadcrumb has been left there :rofl: your weird
> 
> I cant believe youve read the whole post - wow!
> 
> Oooooooh I can hear your handbag calling you "sarah use me" lol - your good to try to hold out until wednesday but why buy them today? Hmmmm i think your going to test

Nothing wrong with mismatched socks lol, the world would be a boring place if we all be the same.


----------



## Pinky32

ily- yes those temps are good - what your looking for is a consistant high

One thing i would say though is, are you taking your temps first thing in the morning, before you roll around, get up, talk etc? Are the temps being taken at the same time every morning? although you can have temps which flatline they normally fluctuate up or down by a tiny amount - is your therm a 2 decimal one ie 97.78 or does it read 97.7?

that extra decimal point can make such a difference


----------



## Pinky32

SKP said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> omg i thought i was a freak with my sock thing but you sooooooooooo beat me!!
> 
> i can understand about your bread thing (although im not as bad as you), if i got a loaf today then sunday i HAVE to throw it out - but i dont have to scrub down the worktops just in case some randombreadcrumb has been left there :rofl: your weird
> 
> I cant believe youve read the whole post - wow!
> 
> Oooooooh I can hear your handbag calling you "sarah use me" lol - your good to try to hold out until wednesday but why buy them today? Hmmmm i think your going to test
> 
> Nothing wrong with mismatched socks lol, the world would be a boring place if we all be the same.Click to expand...

I would freak if i had to wear matching socks - dont know what it is about them but i go out of my way to make sure their odd ones lol


----------



## SKP

Crazy lol, i think i have quirks as well lol.


----------



## Pinky32

i think we all do but just dont realise it

it hadnt really occured to me before this morning, which is why i thought i would post it on here and see if anyone else owns up

but to be honest skp (between you and me), sarahuk is a weirdo with her bread thing lol


----------



## ilybby

Yeah I take my temps at 630 every morning. No its just shows 97.7. I was looking into getting a new thermometer but my hunny talked me into just getting new batterys lol.


----------



## SKP

Yeah that is a little ....weird hahaha. My weird quirks as to cleaning, i love cleaning someone elses house, like helping them organzize. Yeah we do that among friends haha.but when it comes to my house, haha.

And im such a procrastinator! I wait for things due to last minute when its something i dont really want to do haha,


----------



## SKP

I been using the same thermometer for 1.5 yrs now. I dont even know if its rally a basal one hahaha. It goes to the tenth degree. So i think it is one


----------



## ilybby

Lol now I'm questioning mine! It is a digital one ya shove in your mouth. Never occured to me to see if it was a Basal one


----------



## SKP

As long as it reads to the 10 th degree i think its okay. Becuase all temps ppl record is like 97.7 is normal, and in the 98 "s is the temp rises.


----------



## ilybby

I'm getting so tired of waiting! The closer I get to my test date the slower the days pass.


----------



## moter98

Geez, I'm gone for a couple hours and have 3 pages to read through to catch up! 
Im busy today so will be in and out all day. I'll probably spend all my time Back on reading the posts I fell behind on!


----------



## Pinky32

yes they are taken orally (although you can take it vaginally), the main difference is for example:

yesterdays temp: 97.51
today: 97.59

yesterdays would almost be at 97.5 mark whereas todays would be almost 97.6 mark - i got mine off amazon and paid £3.50 so their not expensive to buy- maybe look on ebay to see if you can get it cheaper


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Geez, I'm gone for a couple hours and have 3 pages to read through to catch up!
> Im busy today so will be in and out all day. I'll probably spend all my time Back on reading the posts I fell behind on!

I get lonely without you hun :hug:


----------



## moter98

Sorry, wish I didn't have to work today. I can only come on when it gets slow


----------



## SKP

I think as long as you have a temp, it doesnt matter, as long as you see the rise or decrease in temps.

Yeah the days seems longer, everything is so timed for me. Like progesterone for 10 days, clomid cd 3 to 8, waiting for ovlation, waiting for cd 21 progesterone test, and fianlly waiting if a bfp comes, if not waiting for af, or my case keep waiitng.


----------



## SKP

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Geez, I'm gone for a couple hours and have 3 pages to read through to catch up!
> Im busy today so will be in and out all day. I'll probably spend all my time Back on reading the posts I fell behind on!
> 
> I get lonely without you hun :hug:Click to expand...

And what am i chopped liver haha


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Sorry, wish I didn't have to work today. I can only come on when it gets slow

i know - just wanted you to know that i miss you thats all :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

SKP said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Geez, I'm gone for a couple hours and have 3 pages to read through to catch up!
> Im busy today so will be in and out all day. I'll probably spend all my time Back on reading the posts I fell behind on!
> 
> I get lonely without you hun :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> And what am i chopped liver hahaClick to expand...

nooooooooooooooo dont be offended skp :hugs:


----------



## SKP

nooooooooooooooo dont be offended skp :hugs:

Im quite the drama queen eh, to think of it, i think im the youngest one on this chat.


----------



## moter98

Oh thanks pink.....miss you too!


----------



## Pinky32

SKP said:


> nooooooooooooooo dont be offended skp :hugs:
> 
> Im quite the drama queen eh, to think of it, i think im the youngest one on this chat.

im def the oldest :cry:


----------



## SKP

Im the youngest , but getting up there haha


----------



## SKP

Im getting hungry lol, im craving timmies


----------



## Pinky32

whats timmies?


----------



## SKP

Tim hortins :) i will be on a bit later, gotta get myself out ofbed, and out and about. Talk to you all laters


----------



## Pinky32

bye skp


----------



## Pinky32

oh great!

im watching coronation street and the psycho kirsty is now pregnant!

Every bloomin time i turn the tv on, someone is announcing it!


----------



## sarahuk

Haha glad to see that Im the crazy one...since you all got nicknames and I the weird one then? :D

You definitely want a thermometer that goes to two decimal places. I just used one with one decimal place in the start and trust me..makes a big difference. Dont spend a fortune on one though...any temper with .00 does the trick!

Dont worry about flat temps. The only thing that matters is that you have the elevated range after OV :)

OH! I have an 8dpo buddy! When are you testing? Im defo getting itchy fingers. I might give in and test on 10dpo. MIGHT being the operative word...!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinks...I havent forgot the pm chick...ill be hitting you up asap twin momma!


----------



## ilybby

I'm not sure when to test really my cycles are usually 29 days. I'm thinking 10 dpo. :) if I make it. Lol. I'm losing my mind here. I had a dream last night I got a bfp :) I was so excited. Then I woke up lol. And was bummed. It seemed so real.


----------



## sarahuk

Its odd too because I had dreams like that which I could have swore were real...and then when I did get a bfp, I refused to believe it lol.

Im aiming for 10dpo too. Tbh, I was aiming for 14dpo since I have a 12-13day LP So I totally fail lol.


----------



## ilybby

Lol I know when I DO see my bfp I'm gonna have to post it so I know I'm not hilusinating haha. I almost wanna test today but I keep talking myself out of it cuz its too early and I wanna keep living on cloud 9 for a few more days :)


----------



## sarahuk

Stay strong...couple more days is all that stands between! Yep...get advice if youre like me. I have the worst case of line-eye i tell you. Im squinting in every damn direction I can get. Then Im doing it in natural light in the middle of the room, under the wall light, under the window light, then out the case it comes...repeat positions. Pop it in bin. Check it an hour later. I swear, I think I have poas ocd!

Its not worth the dissapointment testing now. Its still so early and will only bum you out uncessarily :)


----------



## ilybby

Definetly ill fight myself till the end ha. Omg I'm the same way. I sear it rediculous! I check, recheck. Put it in the trash. Come back check again, recheck lmao in every light possible :)


----------



## sarahuk

Then we should keep each other sane in a couple of days when we test! We can talk sense to each other!

Forgive me if I ask a question youve covered...but I read so much of this thread in one go last night I started to go a bit wappy...but hows your symptoms looking? :D


----------



## Pinky32

sarah, im the :fool: your the :wacko: one lol


----------



## ilybby

My symptoms so far
1-3dpo - little crampy and gassy lol
4 dpo - mood swings, dull achy crampy not sure how to describe
5-7dpo- still having dull achy cramps, creamy cm,gassy, left boob hurt for awhile, new battery for therm. :)
8dpo- nipples get wierd tingly sensation on and off, wave of nausea when i tried to eat a tuna sandwhich (odd cuz its my fav) had to put it down. really thirsty,pulling sensation in left lower area. now its moved to the center. like a cat needing a blanket with no nails? lol cervix is high and hard and closed. :)

how about your symptoms? :)


----------



## ilybby

and as i said when i first got into this post my temps have been 97.7 every morning at 630 since ovulation. except for this morning it was 97.8. but i took it twice. :) only a few seconds between. cuz i was pissed to see that damn 7 again ha. but litteraly seconds between taking them. so i felt it was still ok.


----------



## Pinky32

wheres your chart?


----------



## ilybby

i tried to get onto the site that i have it on but i forgot my user ish. its auto logged in on my phone though. can i make a chart on here? i havnt even checked that yet.


----------



## Pinky32

we all use fertilityfriend.com - it has a free service


----------



## ilybby

psh your chart is amazing compared to mine. ha. its on that same site (fertilityfriend) but since this is my first month taking my temps i keep forgetting. but i finally have an alarm on my phone so since ovulation i have been taking my temp everyday. i used opk to detect my ovulation because of the lack of temps. but of the ones i did take the temps ive been having are the highest.


----------



## sarahuk

Id normally have a massive mental list of all my symptoms up till this point, but this cycle ive been trying hard to not SS!

However, at 1/2dpo I normally start with sore nipples...this didnt happen and I started to wonder if I wasnt oving!

On 4dpo I got a bad headache, and I was puking the entire day all over the place. 

The day afte rmy nipples started to get sore. sure it was late, but I was just glad to still have it!

7dpo i started with a little nausea...

Had it today too. But my nipples are still on fire. My boobs feel heavy and the nipples are definitely sore. OH and I are pretty sexual and they been hurting so bad ive been feigning sleepyness to avoid some slap and tickle!

So...I dont know whats going on. Nipples leading into AF is NOT normal symptom for me, infact ive never had it. Normally by now the nipples arent sore anymore its just the tissue if you know what I mean.

Who knows!

:yipee: for being wacko!


----------



## Pinky32

i must look at my chart about 20 times a day - still makes me smile lol

if you use ff - then it will email you your password


----------



## Pinky32

id love sore boobs - i think i have the most insensitive boobs ever!

false boobs have more feelings than mine :cry:


----------



## Faythe

I got it!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I got it!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!

why are you surprised lol

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy congratulations hunny :thumbup:

We all knew you would breeze it but you wouldnt listen to aunty pinky 

When do you start?


----------



## Faythe

Monday :)

It's going to be long hours and hard work, so I've said to Chris I am going to give it 100% but if I don't gel then I am not forcing myself to stay. I'm sure I'll love it though!


----------



## ilybby

Lmao mine are like that most of the time. Here's my chart url. Keep in mind I am watching every boy twinge lol can't help it:) fertilityfriend.com/home/3a4736


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Monday :)
> 
> It's going to be long hours and hard work, so I've said to Chris I am going to give it 100% but if I don't gel then I am not forcing myself to stay. I'm sure I'll love it though!

wow thats brilliant!!!

I agree hun, you;ll know quickly if its for you or not - no job is worth being unhappy in

Im so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## ilybby

Body twinge*


----------



## moter98

Congratulations faythe!!!!!!!!!! That is wonderful!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

its so nice to be offered a job - makes you feel wanted - but to be offered a job you actually want is brilliant

im so happy for you faythe xx


----------



## Faythe

Thanks for your support, girls :hugs:

I'm elated and will give it 150%!!!

No more money worries xx


----------



## mrsine

Congrats Faythe!! Really pleased for you!


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Thanks for your support, girls :hugs:
> 
> I'm elated and will give it 150%!!!
> 
> No more money worries xx


you have really put a smile on my miserable face hunny :kiss::hugs::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

yay!!! Congratulations....Working lady!!!

Lol pinky...take my sore boobs, ill trade you...tired of the pain lol


----------



## Pinky32

oooohh i;ll take your sore boobs anyday

Faythe - im congratulating you with a can of coke here - cheers!


----------



## sarahuk

I might have to make a cup of tea then and raise it in her honor!


----------



## Pinky32

three cheers for faythe

hip hip horaaaaaaaaaaaaay
hip hip horaaaaaaaaaaaaay
hip hip horaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> three cheers for faythe
> 
> hip hip horaaaaaaaaaaaaay
> hip hip horaaaaaaaaaaaaay
> hip hip horaaaaaaaaaaaaay

:yipee: !!!

I think my OH thinks ive lost it. He just turned around to ask me if I wanted a tea and caught me staring up at the ceiling, tongue sticking out in concentration, and me rubbing my nips through my jumper.

Im definitely labelled the wacko one now :nope:


----------



## Pinky32

why stare at the ceiling?


----------



## sarahuk

It helps me think!! Honest!


----------



## Pinky32

weirdo!


----------



## Twinkl3

I've been TTC now for 1 year and 1 month and to be honest the only way I can personally describe it is like being in limbo :( 

Every month my heart strings get pulled that little bit more, I get upset and jealous when I see pregnant ladies or little babies and just think "why not me?" I'm hoping my day will come soon! Although I'm not willing to give up yet I feel that this battle is becoming tiresome, I know 1 year in the whole grand scheme of things isnt "that long" but when it's happening to you it feels like a bloody eternity! :nope:


----------



## Faythe

Haha thanks girlies!


----------



## ilybby

I'm right there with you. Its terrible, you feel good in your tww and then bam the witch appears or you get so sure you test and bfn. Blah. I feel sure this month but realllly doubtful at the same time. Because I've been trying for so long. :( I'm currently 8dpo if you haven't already read this post. Lol the wait is killing me.


----------



## sarahuk

Yeah the wait sucks. It really gets to me sometimes when I think that I did my first pregnancy test in december 09 lol. I guess its normal to have the ttc blues.

It really does feel like an eternity. So does the next 4 days till af is due


----------



## Twinkl3

My AF's due in roughly 4 days aswell :D ... Not that I'm happy about it :haha: Actually I don't know, this month I've gotten to the point where I could give or take it although I am still praying for the BFP. 

My last few cycles have been wacko! Didn't have an AF from September-December although I'm usually as regular as clockwork despite PCOS :wacko: I'm just hoping that if the witch doesnt show then it's atleast for valid reasons lol.

Just noticed aswell Sarahuk, you've been ttc the same amount of time as me and lost your little angel 3 days before mine :hugs:


----------



## ilybby

I wish there was a light or something on your forehead that went from 0 to +1 and blinked. To let you know you were pg. :) that would be so amazing ha. I took a test last month and got a faint positive and then the witch came ha. Talk about losing your freakin mind!


----------



## ilybby

Im not due for af for roughly 6 or 7 days


----------



## Twinkl3

ilybby said:


> I wish there was a light or something on your forehead that went from 0 to +1 and blinked. To let you know you were pg. :) that would be so amazing ha. I took a test last month and got a faint positive and then the witch came ha. Talk about losing your freakin mind!

Oh god, that would have driven me absolutely potty!

Good idea, you should take it onto dragons den or something :haha:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> three cheers for faythe
> 
> hip hip horaaaaaaaaaaaaay
> hip hip horaaaaaaaaaaaaay
> hip hip horaaaaaaaaaaaaay
> 
> :yipee: !!!
> 
> I think my OH thinks ive lost it. He just turned around to ask me if I wanted a tea and caught me staring up at the ceiling, tongue sticking out in concentration, and me rubbing my nips through my jumper.
> 
> Im definitely labelled the wacko one now :nope:Click to expand...

Ok Sarah is now the :wacko: one of the group! Hilarious. Love it!!


----------



## ilybby

Lol it could be like a permanant pg test stuck to your forhead. Hmm I bet 100 yrs from now they'll have something crazy like that :)


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> three cheers for faythe
> 
> hip hip horaaaaaaaaaaaaay
> hip hip horaaaaaaaaaaaaay
> hip hip horaaaaaaaaaaaaay
> 
> :yipee: !!!
> 
> I think my OH thinks ive lost it. He just turned around to ask me if I wanted a tea and caught me staring up at the ceiling, tongue sticking out in concentration, and me rubbing my nips through my jumper.
> 
> Im definitely labelled the wacko one now :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok Sarah is now the :wacko: one of the group! Hilarious. Love it!!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## SKP

Hello ladies, wow 6 pages since last time.

I guess i could be the random one haha. I love randomness!

Today, i just hung out with a cousin, did some dance games, and went to a movie with my cousin and hubby. Saw mission impossible 4, really good. Now its 1:14 am, hubby next to me sleeping haha, hes been working and been awake for 24 hours, poor thing.

Cd 21 bloods soon. I know its progesterone, anything else like estradol, fsh or anything?


----------



## Pinky32

My temp dropped a teenie tiny bit this morning but then again I only woke up because i had cramp in my left leg grrrrr


----------



## stacy1991

Hi Helana, 

Just a quick reply i know how you would be feeling but hang in there it will happen when you least expect it. 

My partner and i were trying for just over 2 years without any contraception, i had been also seeing a gynecologist for about 4 months who had sent me for multiple tests to chexck wheatrher i ovulated, to see wheater my partners sperm was fertile all showedf up perfectly fine in test, he then had prescribed me medication inwhich was meant to pretty much gurantee me to fall pregnant still did not work, my gynecologist then told me the net step would be surgey as he said my falliopian tubes may have been blocked. I then moved to a different state and had stopped trying for a while then was about to see a dr again to get a referral to a new gyno to start again but before i got the chance i found out i was pregnant and that was two years later, now i have a beautifuld healthly 4 month old boy.

Keep positive and it will happen..


----------



## stacy1991

Hi Helena_Lyn, 

Just a quick reply i know how you would be feeling but hang in there it will happen when you least expect it. 

My partner and i were trying for just over 2 years without any contraception, i had been also seeing a gynecologist for about 4 months who had sent me for multiple tests to chexck wheatrher i ovulated, to see wheater my partners sperm was fertile all showedf up perfectly fine in test, he then had prescribed me medication inwhich was meant to pretty much gurantee me to fall pregnant still did not work, my gynecologist then told me the net step would be surgey as he said my falliopian tubes may have been blocked. I then moved to a different state and had stopped trying for a while then was about to see a dr again to get a referral to a new gyno to start again but before i got the chance i found out i was pregnant and that was two years later, now i have a beautifuld healthly 4 month old boy.

Keep positive and it will happen..


----------



## stacy1991

stacy1991 said:


> Hi Helena_Lyn,
> 
> Just a quick reply i know how you would be feeling but hang in there it will happen when you least expect it.
> 
> My partner and i were trying for just over 2 years without any contraception, i had been also seeing a gynecologist for about 4 months who had sent me for multiple tests to chexck wheatrher i ovulated, to see wheater my partners sperm was fertile all showedf up perfectly fine in test, he then had prescribed me medication inwhich was meant to pretty much gurantee me to fall pregnant still did not work, my gynecologist then told me the net step would be surgey as he said my falliopian tubes may have been blocked. I then moved to a different state and had stopped trying for a while then was about to see a dr again to get a referral to a new gyno to start again but before i got the chance i found out i was pregnant and that was two years later, now i have a beautifuld healthly 4 month old boy.
> 
> Keep positive and it will happen..


nmnmn


----------



## stacy1991

Helena_Lynn said:


> I am technically long term (2 years since we stopped using.protection) but I never seem to get comfortable....no idea why. I also find it hard to be in here as many women seem to be here for only a few cycles. What I hate most is when someone gets upset over being on cycle two and.saying  I didn't think it would be this hard
> I'm so jealous of them for being able to think 2 months is hard..
> 
> I'm ttc number 1

Hi Helana, 

Just a quick reply i know how you would be feeling but hang in there it will happen when you least expect it. 

My partner and i were trying for just over 2 years without any contraception, i had been also seeing a gynecologist for about 4 months who had sent me for multiple tests to chexck wheatrher i ovulated, to see wheater my partners sperm was fertile all showedf up perfectly fine in test, he then had prescribed me medication inwhich was meant to pretty much gurantee me to fall pregnant still did not work, my gynecologist then told me the net step would be surgey as he said my falliopian tubes may have been blocked. I then moved to a different state and had stopped trying for a while then was about to see a dr again to get a referral to a new gyno to start again but before i got the chance i found out i was pregnant and that was two years later, now i have a beautifuld healthly 4 month old boy.

Keep positive and it will happen..


----------



## Pinky32

4 posts of the same


----------



## Faythe

Bloody hell, I slept like a rock last night!

I'm going to miss my lady of leisure lifestyle :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

its amazing how quickly you get used to it and how hard it is to get back to a routine

you;ll do it

i went to bed grinning last night thinking of your new job


----------



## Faythe

Awww thanks hon. I am really pleased :happydance:

Chris is taking me out shopping for clothes today!


----------



## Faythe

I was just looking at my chart from the end of last month and worrying about my temps not getting as high but then I remembered that the two high days at 36.70 were right after my surgery.

I'm happy with my temps this cycle :flower:


----------



## Pinky32

your chart is lovely hunny xxxx

have you thought whats going to happen in 9 months time when you have to take time off work :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

If it happens :haha:

Fingers crossed, though.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> My temp dropped a teenie tiny bit this morning but then again I only woke up because i had cramp in my left leg grrrrr

that's ok if it drops a bit pinky. it's still a clear temp shift! remember, it will still fluctuate up and down,just look for the pattern.


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> If it happens :haha:
> 
> Fingers crossed, though.



No if about it hunnie x

Moter - i wasnt worried about it, especially as i woke up with cramp and not naturally

hows your opks?


----------



## Pinky32

i think i have a cold coming - im very bunged up today and had diarrea this morning


----------



## moter98

ok ladies. i need your help! i couldn't sleep so i got up early....5am! i took two opk's, one of the first response and one clear blue digi. the clear blue says negative. i think the first response may be positive, but i'm not sure since this is my first time using these types of tests. hoping you can tell me if it is or not. 
p.s. i took both tests to see if the clear blue have been inaccurate.
Here's the pic. Sorry about quality. i took it with my phone. can't turn any lights on here as DH is still sleeping.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0010.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## moter98

oh, and i had such bad cramping last night i had to take a pain reliever. i think it may be o cramps. why else would i have cramps like that.


----------



## Faythe

Positive!!!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Positive!!!

GREAT! and the clear blue was negative. i'm never buying them again! i will keep testing with first response to see if i get any positive negative positive, but i am leaning more towards the CB just suck right now. i'm on my way to join you in the tww girls!


----------



## Pinky32

thats a positive hunny - go get busy lol

clear blue opks and HCG have a bad reputation as they use blue dye and its known for giving false results


----------



## Pinky32

i need to go shopping to get my god-daughter a birthday pressie but its freeeeeeezin out there - all the cars had frost on them this morning


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> thats a positive hunny - go get busy lol
> 
> clear blue opks and HCG have a bad reputation as they use blue dye and its known for giving false results

I used cb to take the guesswork out of reading lines but it kept giving me mixed results. I do hope you are right and it's just the tests, not me. So far it's looking that way. What was I thinking using blue dye tests anyway. I don't use blue dye for hpts


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i need to go shopping to get my god-daughter a birthday pressie but its freeeeeeezin out there - all the cars had frost on them this morning

How cold? Winter finally arrived very late for us this year. It's around 10-15 degrees. Still ok weather for MN though. It's the below zero that makes you never want to leave the house.


----------



## Pinky32

no hunny its not you, its the tests

ive read too many pple on here complain about them and if they do get to see a line its normally an evap as the line is dark(ish) on one side and pale the rest or dark half way up the line and the rest pale

you have a whole weekend to bd when ever and where ever you want - make the most of it - i wanna see you walk like a cowboy on monday :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

i just looked it up and its 4 celsius today - a blue sky is trying to come out but im going to wrap up - last thing i need is a cold


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> no hunny its not you, its the tests
> 
> ive read too many pple on here complain about them and if they do get to see a line its normally an evap as the line is dark(ish) on one side and pale the rest or dark half way up the line and the rest pale
> 
> you have a whole weekend to bd when ever and where ever you want - make the most of it - i wanna see you walk like a cowboy on monday :rofl:

Lol!!!! I don't! Ouch. We are going to the mall of America today. Dh said its a once inten years kind of thing. I will be sure to attack him at some point today though. My temp didn't really dip much today but I'm hoping for a nice rise tomorrow


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i just looked it up and its 4 celsius today - a blue sky is trying to come out but im going to wrap up - last thing i need is a cold

Oh that is nice weather for us. It was just 40 F last week! That's record breaking for this time of year in our area. I think it's perfect winter weather. I bet it feels cold though if you don't get colder weather.


----------



## Pinky32

a little rumpy pumpy cant hurt :rofl:


oooh sounds like we;re all off out shopping today


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> a little rumpy pumpy cant hurt :rofl:
> 
> 
> oooh sounds like we;re all off out shopping today

LMFAO!!!! Yep as soon as dh wakes up. Could be hours yet. It's only 6am.


----------



## Pinky32

oh it can get colder here but not that often - we've normally had snow by now but this year we havent

the other day when my uncle came to pick me up he was wearinga t-shirt as it was quite nice out (i was still wrapped up in big coat, gloves and scarf though) 

why are you on here - you should be snuggled up with him


----------



## moter98

He doesn't want like to be touched while he's sleeping. I'm up now. Gonna workout.


----------



## Pinky32

just spoke to my mum and we;re off to feed the ducks as we both hate all the pple out on a saturday

she was flat hunting the other day and we found her a lovely flat which shes hoping to move into next week so i might take her for a roast dinner at the carvery hmmmmm yummmmmmy

problem living on your own is you cant be bothered to cook proper meals and a roast is wayyyy toooo much trouble - oh gosh my mouth is watering already at the thought of it

choice of meat, yorkshire pudding, roast potatoes, as much veg as you want

AND

you can go back and get as much of the roast pots, veg and yorkshires as you can eat - its only meat that is restricted to one visit

lol my tummy just made a loud rummble


----------



## moter98

Mmmm.. That sounds really good pinky. Wouk it be bad if I eat a roast for breakfast, lol!
I lived by myself before I met dh and never cooked either. I didn't even own any pots and pans. That's the first thing dh bought for me!


----------



## sarahuk

Wow you guys have been active since I refreshed! Need to start keeping the thread perma open it seems :D

Twink :( :hugs: We will get there chick...we just have to keep the faith. I feel the same way as you some cycles. With me its just defence mechanism though preparing me just incase!

Ily - Sorry to hear you had a chemical :( Our bodies are definitely set up to test our patience some months! I wish we had something like that too...its so crappy to have to wait two weeks for an answer lol.

Pinks - dont worry about the temp drops...its pretty normal to have fluctuations during the luteal phase :)

Moter - YAY for the positive opk :yipee: Those sounded like ovulation pains to me..I hope youve been dancing!

Faythe - Rest up good lady...now youre a working lady youre going to need all your zzz!


Damn ladies, all this talk of cavery food has me practically electrocuting myself on the laptop. Naughty girls!

xx


----------



## moter98

you can't leave this thread for too long sarah or you will have loads of pages to catch up on. i found that out yesterday! i'm super excited for the + opk! and yep, been :sex:, but NO schedule this time. just whenever we want and making sure to around o time.


----------



## moter98

have you tested yet sarah? you're 9dpo!!


----------



## mrsine

Happy :sex: Moter! Catch that little eggy!


@Moter, your DH sounds like me..my DH didn't understand why I don't like being touched when i'm asleep. Caused a lot of drama initially. Now I just wait for him to fall asleep which is pretty quick.

Guys I took a test today and it was negative. Went back later and there was a line....I choose to accept it as an evap and not get excited


----------



## moter98

mrsine said:


> Happy :sex: Moter! Catch that little eggy!
> 
> 
> @Moter, your DH sounds like me..my DH didn't understand why I don't like being touched when i'm asleep. Caused a lot of drama initially. Now I just wait for him to fall asleep which is pretty quick.
> 
> Guys I took a test today and it was negative. Went back later and there was a line....I choose to accept it as an evap and not get excited

was it pink?!! ive read lots of stories of bfp's starting that way!!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Ohhh sounds promising though if it had colour and wasnt blue dye...oh and wanst like....5 hours later!

I did a naugty test Moter...wasnt going to admit tto it because ive been trying hard to keep strong till im a day late. But the symptoms with the nipples is out of the norm for me and so I just had too. I thought I could see something forming, but realised that if I had to squint in natural daylight so hard, i should be calling it a :bfn: so Im waitint till Monday now.

good that youre :sex: when you feel like it. Definitely makes it feel less of a job then!


----------



## mrsine

I'm doing my next test on monday too Sarah! 

it was pink dye and like an hour later.


----------



## ilybby

Good morning. Well its morning here in wa. My temp went up again 97.8 to 97.9 :) I had it upside down at first. Haa I was like wth is that! Lmao


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Ohhh sounds promising though if it had colour and wasnt blue dye...oh and wanst like....5 hours later!
> 
> I did a naugty test Moter...wasnt going to admit tto it because ive been trying hard to keep strong till im a day late. But the symptoms with the nipples is out of the norm for me and so I just had too. I thought I could see something forming, but realised that if I had to squint in natural daylight so hard, i should be calling it a :bfn: so Im waitint till Monday now.
> 
> good that youre :sex: when you feel like it. Definitely makes it feel less of a job then!

You have some willpower waiting till Monday to test again! The line will show up faint early on so some squinting may be required!


----------



## moter98

mrsine said:


> I'm doing my next test on monday too Sarah!
> 
> it was pink dye and like an hour later.

Sounds promising to me if you saw pink color to it. :)

It used to bother me in the beginning dh not wanting to be touched when he slept, but not anymore. Now I can't sleep either if he touches me! He is very affectionate the rest of the time though do its really not a big deal. And easier to get a good nights sleep.


----------



## ilybby

I'm the same way. I feel bad though because he likes to snuggle most of the time. It doesn't always bother me. But he's like a furnace. So its just to hot. Ha.


----------



## Pinky32

Hiya girls

Im all read up and caught up with everyones news

Having said that, im off for a little cat nap as my mum just made me walk millllllllllllllllllllllles before i was allowed my roast dinner - by god, it was worth it though!!!!!!! Turkey, Gammon, roasties,yorkshire puds, stuffing and sooo many veg i cant name them all

But i have severe backache today so need to go lie down cos im so sleepy :sleep:


----------



## Pinky32

ive just realised - most of my posts are me saying that im off to bed

god im a lazy cow


----------



## BabyBoyle

Hi Ladies!!

Would like to join you all!!

TTC for 2 years in total, BFP in Oct 2010 and delivered my little girl Feb 2011 at 17 weeks :( 

TTC ever since, with no joy. 

just entered TWW and due in 14 ish days (i'm never regular!!!) 

If no joy, will be starting 50mg clomid..!

Be nice to have some TTC buddies! I still talk to a few of the girls from 2010 that I was TTC at the same time, and its so nice seeing their gorgeous bubbas, but im soooo needing others in the same boat as me who have so much want for a child!! 

xx


----------



## Pinky32

Hiya baby

Sorry about your loss :hugs:

Have you tried anything like agnus castus to help regulate your cycles?


----------



## moter98

BabyBoyle said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> Would like to join you all!!
> 
> TTC for 2 years in total, BFP in Oct 2010 and delivered my little girl Feb 2011 at 17 weeks :(
> 
> TTC ever since, with no joy.
> 
> just entered TWW and due in 14 ish days (i'm never regular!!!)
> 
> If no joy, will be starting 50mg clomid..!
> 
> Be nice to have some TTC buddies! I still talk to a few of the girls from 2010 that I was TTC at the same time, and its so nice seeing their gorgeous bubbas, but im soooo needing others in the same boat as me who have so much want for a child!!
> 
> xx

So sorry for your loss.
Welcome! I hope you get your sticky bean very very soon.


----------



## BabyBoyle

Hi Pinky :) 

Nope, not tried it, my cycles vary between 28-32 days.. Irritating as if i test early, i never know if its "too" early and waste all my money!!! lol.

Where are you based in Kent?? I work in Westerham :)

See you have had some psychic readings, how do you go about those?! :) x


Moter - Hi and Thanks for the welcome!!!

I see you are due to ovulate - woohoo!! :D I hope that this month is lucky!!


----------



## Pinky32

off for a lie down - back in an hour >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>gone


----------



## moter98

Sleep good pinky! Will check back in tonight. We are almost to mall of America now. 

Baby- yep I got my + opk so will be in tww soon! Can't wait to join all you ladies in the wait


----------



## sarahuk

Nice to have you with us Baby...I am however really sorry to hear what you had to go through :( Massive :hugs: to you.

Man..Im so bummed. I dont think Im going to need that willpower. Just went to the bathroom and im bleeding some. Not proper period amounts but bleeding. Im only 9dpo and wasnt due the witch till wed/thurs. Its not old blood either, its blood red. 

FFS....I had a good feeling about this month too!


----------



## ilybby

Okay I'm having a hard time keeping myself from testing. Ugh I had a wave of nausea this morning. And. A pulling stretching sensation in the left side of what I would imagine is my utures. my boobs feel a little fuller too. Goodness someone talk some sense into me. 9 dpo is way to early.


----------



## BabyBoyle

Oh sarah how rubbish :( 

Do you think it would be too much to be spotting?? Either OV late and implantation? I know some people still continue to bleed throughout pregnancy, so here's hoping that you still have a hope if its not as much as usual :( xx


----------



## ilybby

Oh no. I'm sorry sara. My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## moter98

Oh Sarah, that sucks! Has this ever happened before?


----------



## sarahuk

I had some internals done about 4 months ago when I had my period come at 5dpo. Everything was normal. I did start spotting before witch came when I was pregnant but we all know how that turned out.

Had a good cry just now to Matt and hes saying wait and see. Its not needing a pad or a tampon so I guess thats atleast a good sign. I normally get two days warning that the witch is coming, which its the annoyingly strange part. Full aches for a couple of days. This was a complete surprise when I went to the toilet. And now Im getting some very low down under the pubic bone aching. Not sure if its light period pain or if its in my head cos I know Im bleeding.

I officially hate my body.


----------



## BabyBoyle

Huge hugs hun :( xxxxxxxxxxx



Just re-checked my calender, AF due in 7 days, not 14. Dunno where i got that from :\


----------



## Faythe

Wow it's getting busier in here! :D


----------



## mrsine

Welcome baby!

So sorry Sarah :(


----------



## Pinky32

BabyBoyle said:


> Hi Pinky :)
> 
> Nope, not tried it, my cycles vary between 28-32 days.. Irritating as if i test early, i never know if its "too" early and waste all my money!!! lol.
> 
> Where are you based in Kent?? I work in Westerham :)
> 
> See you have had some psychic readings, how do you go about those?! :) x
> 
> 
> Moter - Hi and Thanks for the welcome!!!
> 
> I see you are due to ovulate - woohoo!! :D I hope that this month is lucky!!

Sorry my little cat nap turned into a proper zzzzzzzzz - 2 1/1 hours!

28-32 day cycles isnt that bad so you wouldnt need anything for that - I had a 16 day and then a 53 day cycle so took it for that and it seemed to have worked - fingers crossed

Im based near Bromley - not sure where Westerham is.

The readings - Cheri is free and the other two i paid for, one was £5 and the other $5 - i mainly got them, not to see what and when i would have, but i ordered them when i was really low and wanted to hear that i would "have" a child. Moter keeps teasing me as one of them says twins lol


Sarah - if it wasnt enough to use a liner then it could just be IB


----------



## BabyBoyle

Yes i know exactly what you mean!! Just hearing that is nice even if its not accurate.!!!

I'm hoping to get BFP before Madisons Birthday on 7th Feb!! 

I had a look at Cheri's site but it said prices, so will try again, must have looked at the wrong bits!! 

I love a nap in the day!! Feels gooooooood!! x


----------



## Pinky32

I know someone told me yesterday that she is backed up so it will be about2 weeks before they get their reading from her - to be honest, it was only 1/2 a line of text 

Oh god im so mad! I just read a post that said "im 34 and time is running out for me"

Im getting so fed up reading this and cant think of a nice way of telling them to shut the **** up!

Im 42 and trying for number 1 - does that mean my time has run out?

I understand what women start feeling when their in their 30's - ive been there, i remember but stop blooming saying that your time is running out!

Drives me so mad, i know one day i will lose my rag and start shouting at them


----------



## Faythe

How are we all? :flower:


----------



## Pinky32

how you doing faythe?


----------



## Faythe

Nay three bad. You?


----------



## Pinky32

im ok, had a roast dinner at a toby carvery earlier today and then had a 2 1/2 hour sleep

EDIT Did you go clothes shopping with chris?


----------



## Faythe

How was your roast?

Yeah, we went into Basingstoke. Didn't get too much tbh as I didn't see many things that I liked.

We both got some new walking trousers that are lined for winter so I won't get cold legs when we go out walking in Swinley Forest.


----------



## Pinky32

ooooh the roast was yummy! and i had a discount voucher too so it made it taste even better lol

Isnt it sods law when you want to shop you never see anything you like

you need to make sure you have good walking trousers, nothing worse than having cold legs, as soon as you start noticing their cold they get colder and colder then start hurting

how far is the forest to you?


----------



## Faythe

1 mile from where we live :flower:

It's BLOODY cold here! It's in the minus :nope:


----------



## Pinky32

awwwww

we got to 4 degrees today


----------



## Faythe

It warmed up around Midday but has dropped below freezing :nope:

Heated under blanket will be on tonight!


----------



## Pinky32

Lol i was thinking that this morning!


----------



## Faythe

We're going to watch Dracula in a bit :D

Love it :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

hmmmm im in the mood for a film but dont know what to watch


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies!

Good move on the trousers faythe..nothing worse than cold pins!

Welcome back from your nap Pinks 

I just watched that Great Sperm Race...bloody hell. Im shocked anyone gets knocked up with odds like that!!

So how are you all this lovely (not) saturday night? :)

Im feeling better now. My bleeding has pretty much stopped and it turned brown...so...im hoping with a heart of hearts it was just implantation! I am a bit achy now though...hmm.. :shrug:

Anyhoos..testing Monday. I figure if it was implantation tomorrow testing would be a waste right? :wacko:

Hugs to all!


----------



## Pinky32

after watching the great sperm race i now understand why they call it the miracle of birth cos its a miracle anyone ever gets preggy

i feel better after my nap but i could easily go back to bed - i feel so tired and drained

im glad to hear that its turned brown - more likely to be ib but yeah yeah we all know your gonna test tomorrow lol


----------



## mrsine

The sperm race totally freaked me out!


----------



## Pinky32

it made me cry it was so sad


----------



## sarahuk

I think what freaked me out the most was seeing all those people pretending to be sperm lol...id much rather have seen more of the inside of people...if you know what you mean. More the science of it and less of people running about in the fields 

Pink...I think my testing decision has been made for me :p Since I wrote my last post its turned red, proper af type red, albeit light. So...I reckon when I wake up Ill be cd1. 

Had a chat with Matt and think im going to try and see my doctor this week. Its been long enough now, and my cycles havent been 100% normal since I had the ectopic treatment. Would feel better if I had the bloodwork to see what my hormones were doing during the cycle to see if theres a problem. Specially since I have thyroid issues too.

Being tired is a great symptom pink!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> I think what freaked me out the most was seeing all those people pretending to be sperm lol...id much rather have seen more of the inside of people...if you know what you mean. More the science of it and less of people running about in the fields
> 
> Pink...I think my testing decision has been made for me :p Since I wrote my last post its turned red, proper af type red, albeit light. So...I reckon when I wake up Ill be cd1.
> 
> Had a chat with Matt and think im going to try and see my doctor this week. Its been long enough now, and my cycles havent been 100% normal since I had the ectopic treatment. Would feel better if I had the bloodwork to see what my hormones were doing during the cycle to see if theres a problem. Specially since I have thyroid issues too.
> 
> Being tired is a great symptom pink!

awwwww hun - fingers crossed tomorrow it will be nothing - i'll be thinking of you so let me know please

i think its a good idea to see doc, just to know that hormones are fine or if they just need a little tweak

its not a symptom hun, im only 5DPO - dont even start implanting at that stage lol i think im just a lazy cow :rofl:

but this week has really knocked me out since wednesday - all i did all day wed was get up, go back to bed, get up, go back to bed


----------



## SKP

Finally caught up lol. 

My temp is still in the 98's. 98.3 today. But i dont know if its due to a warm room or not. So I tested a few minutes later and it was pretty much the same.

No symptoms I can recall yet. Im just worried I have less chance even with clomid, apparently the doc mentioned I have some sort of blockage on my left side, I dont know if that is preventing me.

I was told by my doc that when you ovulate you always ovulate in both tubes.

But my gyno said that if nothing by march, I can look at flushing it all out.

I had an hsg done, and the left tune never showed up at all.

Pinky, you relaize we have the exact same ticker, and the exact dpo lol.


----------



## Pinky32

lol yes i saw that the other day

its too early to have any symptoms as implantation occurs between 6-12DPO


----------



## mrsine

Hi SKP, what do you mean the left tune never showed up?


----------



## Pinky32

i think that should be tube


----------



## mrsine

:doh: I should have figured that out!!

And the other tube was fine?


----------



## Pinky32

lol its late hun - we';ll let you off


----------



## mrsine

I know, feeling queasy, i'm off to bed. Kisses girls


----------



## Pinky32

night hunny, have a good sleep

hope you feel better tomorrow xx


----------



## SKP

They couldn't even see the left tube or ovary. But after a while they did. This is what my result says 

A good seal could not be obtained with the plastic catheter due to an anterior orientated cervix. A rigid conical metallic catheter was subsequently used

Uterine cavity size and shape normal, both tubes are demostrated at normal caliber. The left tube is fainter. Immediate free intraperitoneal spillage noited on the right. No free spilalge on the left.

the right tube is patent and normal. although the left tube appears normal no free spillage even on delayed film. whether this is due to a very distal tubal occlusion or a suboptimal injection pressure uncertain.

"seems so contradictory"


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> it made me cry it was so sad

i know. i felt so bad for all those :spermy: that don't make it!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> I think what freaked me out the most was seeing all those people pretending to be sperm lol...id much rather have seen more of the inside of people...if you know what you mean. More the science of it and less of people running about in the fields
> 
> Pink...I think my testing decision has been made for me :p Since I wrote my last post its turned red, proper af type red, albeit light. So...I reckon when I wake up Ill be cd1.
> 
> Had a chat with Matt and think im going to try and see my doctor this week. Its been long enough now, and my cycles havent been 100% normal since I had the ectopic treatment. Would feel better if I had the bloodwork to see what my hormones were doing during the cycle to see if theres a problem. Specially since I have thyroid issues too.
> 
> Being tired is a great symptom pink!

i'm sure they can help you. could be that your hormones got out of whack from the ectopic. since you are bleeding at 7dpo,(is that right?), it COULD be, not saying it is, low progsterone. that is pretty easy to fix. or it could just be that your body needs more time to regulate itself. either way, the dr's can help speed up the process for you. and you are right, thryoid problems can affect ttc. if you have an underactive thryoid there is a medication that can fix that.i hope you get this all sorted out hun.again, so sorry for your loss. that must have been such a terrible thing to go through. 
:hug:


----------



## Pinky32

morning girls - how is everyone?


EDIT: Moter im lovin the new pic - lovely!


----------



## Faythe

Morning!

Absolutely frozen this morning. I've discarded the temp I took at 6:00am because I was shivvering badly when I woke as it was so cold in our room. My temp was only 36.48c.

So I went back to sleep for another 3 and a half hours, and retook once the room had warmed up a bit (12c LOL!) and it was at 37c - so I've recorded that temp as I wasn't shivvering and I'd had another block of sleep over 3 hours.

Not sure it matters at this stage unless I go below my coverline.


----------



## Pinky32

blimey thats a high jump in temp!!

i was reading on ff yesterday that unless its near to when AF is due, not to worry if our temps go below coverline as they put it in as a guideline only


----------



## Faythe

I wasn't really worried but I don't feel my temp was accurate at 6:00am because of how cold it really was :nope:

We only have single glaze windows and the one in our bedroom is proper hanging so the cold gets in. And with it dropped to minus figures overnight, it was FREEZING.


----------



## Pinky32

you did right

i woke up briefly at 4am and took my temp then fell back to sleep and woke up at 8am and re-took my temp


----------



## mrsine

Same here, my temps were low and I was freezing. I've updated my journal with a pic of the test I took today....


----------



## Faythe

I see a line!!!


----------



## Pinky32

i see a faint line too!!!!!


----------



## mrsine

I'm too scared and wont believe till I see a digi written in black and white!


----------



## Pinky32

oooooh how exciting

can you get a digi today


----------



## mrsine

Gonna try!


----------



## Pinky32

omg if i got a faint line id be running out the house to the shops in my pyjamas

and with no face on!!! :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

see! Its the power of this room, you join us and then get a faint line within days


----------



## mrsine

Haha! I don't want to be disappointed, its been a year of highs and lows. This is a safe place between faint line and possible BFP/BFN


----------



## Tryingmybest

morning everyone. I am so tired.


----------



## Pinky32

my fingers and toes are crossed for you
x


----------



## Pinky32

Morning trying - how you doing?


----------



## Tryingmybest

I'm good thanks, no more spotting, late night last night. :pizza:

what about you pinky?


----------



## mrsine

Thanks Pinky! 

Morning trying!


----------



## Pinky32

Im doing ok thanks - trying to get the energy to go and shower


----------



## Pinky32

good news about no spotting


----------



## Tryingmybest

mrsine said:


> Thanks Pinky!
> 
> Morning trying!

:hi:


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> good news about no spotting

defo. It went on for like 3 days.
According to my sig and CM I am ovulating on time!? :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

are you using OPKs to grab that ov when it happens


----------



## BabyBoyle

Yay to the no spotting!! :) :)

I know what u mean about feeling lethargic!!!

I had hardly any sleep cause of my job, ill have to pack it in if n when i concieve!! x


----------



## Faythe

What do you do? :flower:


----------



## BabyBoyle

I'm a professional carer, work with the elderly specialising in paliative care and dementia. soooooooooo hard.. up 7 x in the night last night :(


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> are you using OPKs to grab that ov when it happens

what are these????


----------



## Pinky32

their little test sticks that you pee on when your due to ov and they give you a dark line when your ov;ing - its just a way of confirming when its happening and not just relying on cm


----------



## Pinky32

right im all showered, hair done and face on - i have severe backache today


----------



## Pinky32

One of my BnB girls told me to listen to this song about a month ago - seems very appropriate - listen to it lots and still makes me cry

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPG1n1B0Ydw&feature=fvsr


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> their little test sticks that you pee on when your due to ov and they give you a dark line when your ov;ing - its just a way of confirming when its happening and not just relying on cm

thank you! You know I hate spending money on these. I'd rather just guess. After so many being wasted I feel down about them. Plus there is no guarantee you will get pregnant even if you time it exact which to me is even more depressing! 

That song is so sad pinky! lets find a cheery song! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2oRqyn7ToQ&ob=av3e

has that worked???


----------



## Tryingmybest

Yes it worked! I love this song.


----------



## BabyBoyle

love those songs!!! :D 

I have never used OPKs, firstly not knowing where to buy them, and think my OH thinks its too "much".... *rolls eyes*..


----------



## moter98

Mrsine- I am on my phone right now but I can see a line from here too!! Buy a frer!!!!

Pinky- thanks, I put that pic up for you.

AFM- I got another positive opk's this morning, my temp went up a bit, but not enough to be past I yet. So still waiting. I did take an IC and a first response opk. The first response was positive and the IC was negative. Little confused about that. Just gonna keep bd I guess


----------



## BabyBoyle

moter - maybe just BD every 48hrs to be sure!! At least we can have fun ttc lol.

I dunno why i just bought 2 clear blue digi tests even though AF not due until Saturday.. why oh why oh why!!!


----------



## moter98

BabyBoyle said:


> moter - maybe just BD every 48hrs to be sure!! At least we can have fun ttc lol.
> 
> I dunno why i just bought 2 clear blue digi tests even though AF not due until Saturday.. why oh why oh why!!!

i will do that till i see a nice temp rise. hoping to see one tomorrow! my pattern from my last two cycles does show a more gradual rise over a 2-3 day period so FX it gets higher tomorrow!

the CB should be the last ones you take. they're the ones that say pregnant or not pregnant right? i've read on here that those are less sensitive that FRER. you could try frer 3 pack or get a bunch of dollar store of IC's. I like to test with the cheap ones, then use the expensive ones if i see something. Oh i hope you get a BFP!


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies,


YAYYYYY Mrs!!! Congrats on that line! Go get a proper test now!

Hope youre all doing ok today! Ive finally crawled out of my hole lol. Today is back to CD1 for me. Guess she came early. Had a damn good cry and have a plan of action now.

Im thinking of trying opk again...anyone can suggest one that works well? I used IC opks last time and never got a surge on them!

xxx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> 
> YAYYYYY Mrs!!! Congrats on that line! Go get a proper test now!
> 
> Hope youre all doing ok today! Ive finally crawled out of my hole lol. Today is back to CD1 for me. Guess she came early. Had a damn good cry and have a plan of action now.
> 
> Im thinking of trying opk again...anyone can suggest one that works well? I used IC opks last time and never got a surge on them!
> 
> xxx

Sorry the :witch: got you Sarah.
You could try the first response opk's, the ones with the lines, not the digi. I am using them now and taking them alongside an IC. Well, the first response gave me 2 positives and the IC gave me negatives. I'm thinking the first response is more accurate. I'm gonna keep testing just to see what the IC does, and see when I get my temp rise to confirm which is more accurate.


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks chick...tomorrow shall be a better day though!

In that case, Ill aim for the frers but also hang on and see what your little investigation throws up...keep me updated!

x


----------



## Faythe

I use the OPK's from babymad.com

Just the cheapie strips that you dip in urine :)

Lots of creamy CM today, odd!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Thanks chick...tomorrow shall be a better day though!
> 
> In that case, Ill aim for the frers but also hang on and see what your little investigation throws up...keep me updated!
> 
> x

hoping to know tomorrow with a temp rise! i'll keep you posted.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I use the OPK's from babymad.com
> 
> Just the cheapie strips that you dip in urine :)
> 
> Lots of creamy CM today, odd!

if you normally don't have that type of CM after O, that is a very good sign!


----------



## BabyBoyle

What are the FRER's?? I'm in the UK so i don't know what they are? lol!

I just did a bloody CB one.. WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its too early, why did i even buy it? Obviously BFN!!!

I was thinking about the pound shop/dollar store ones, but assumed they'd be less sensitive as they're cheap??

BLAH! I have one more CB which ill obviously not use..! Maybe get cheap ones and use those until i get a bfp then use CB for definate!

This sucks lol x


----------



## BabyBoyle

FRER = first responce - LOL how bad! sorry!


----------



## moter98

BabyBoyle said:


> What are the FRER's?? I'm in the UK so i don't know what they are? lol!
> 
> I just did a bloody CB one.. WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its too early, why did i even buy it? Obviously BFN!!!
> 
> I was thinking about the pound shop/dollar store ones, but assumed they'd be less sensitive as they're cheap??
> 
> BLAH! I have one more CB which ill obviously not use..! Maybe get cheap ones and use those until i get a bfp then use CB for definate!
> 
> This sucks lol x

the FRER are the first response early result hpt's. they have been known to detect a level as low as 6miu. they are the best in my opinion, but expensive. i buy cheap midstream tests from amazon, also just ordered some wondfo IC's today too. Yes, I am POAS crazy! I use those tests first, and if i see something on those, then break out the FRER. I did have an evap last cycle on the cheap midstream...a PINK evap! i thought it was a BFP, but had i looked closer it was a very thin line and off center so it was evap. the FRER confirmed it was an evap. Just note with the new FRER tests, they have changed them. Sometimes you will get a bad indent or white line. These are BFN's. I had 2 white lines in my 3 pack last cycle. And don't take them apart as some will appear positive after they dry if taken out of the casing. I did that last cycle with one of them and it did that. I've had way too much ttc time to do all sorts of experiments with these tests, lol!


----------



## sarahuk

The original opks I used were the ICs and couldnt see shite on them lol. Was looking at the clearblue smiley face ones. Didnt realise the frer ones were with lines and I have a serious case of lineeye!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> The original opks I used were the ICs and couldnt see shite on them lol. Was looking at the clearblue smiley face ones. Didnt realise the frer ones were with lines and I have a serious case of lineeye!

the first response ones have two kinds. they have the ones with the two lines, or the digi ones that say yes or no. i was using the CB digi ones this whole time,but keep getting so many smiley, then negative, then smiley for a day, then negative for two days, then smiley again.i finally just stop testing after about 5 days because i got so frustrated with them. i've been trying to figure out if the CB are giving me false positives or if it's something wrong with me. So far, my little experiment is too soon to tell yet, but I will know within a couple days which tests are the most accurate. (for me anyway)
just a note:from my last 2 charts, i did get a temp rise after my first positive on the CB digital, but, it still kept giving me smiley faces off and on after my temp rise until i just stopped testing.


----------



## sarahuk

Maybe they are a bit buggy then! Makes me a bit nervous to be honest! I reckon ill defo go with one of the digitals though. The lines drive me nuts, I see them everywhere lol


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Maybe they are a bit buggy then! Makes me a bit nervous to be honest! I reckon ill defo go with one of the digitals though. The lines drive me nuts, I see them everywhere lol

well, to be fair, i think the CB digi did detect my first surge correctly as I did get a temp rise afterwards. had i stopped testing there would be no confusion. but, i like to keep testing to see when it goes negative. i just don't trust it 100% anymore. i was using the digi too cause i thought the lines would be hard to interpret, but i'm not having a problem figuring it out with the first response really.


----------



## BabyBoyle

lol @ seeing lines!!! :D

Just realised i did a FRER with my BFP in Oct 2010. I still have it at home and it still has the lines on it.. Strange how they sometimes fade!!! lol!!

I bought some cheap ones with high sensitivity that should arrive in the next few days.. Hoping that i won't actually need them all!!! (we can but pray!!!!)

xxx


----------



## moter98

BabyBoyle said:


> lol @ seeing lines!!! :D
> 
> Just realised i did a FRER with my BFP in Oct 2010. I still have it at home and it still has the lines on it.. Strange how they sometimes fade!!! lol!!
> 
> I bought some cheap ones with high sensitivity that should arrive in the next few days.. Hoping that i won't actually need them all!!! (we can but pray!!!!)
> 
> xxx

oh wow, the lines are still there?! that's incredible. i thought they disappeared after like 5 days.

i have a TON of hpt's. Hoping to be able to give most of them away by the end of the month.


----------



## BabyBoyle

Ohh that would be great wouldn't it!! 

I haven't been on BNB for a while, and my OH is a big believer of "when it happens it happens" which im clearly not!!! So need people i can vent frustration and obsessions to without looking like a nutnut!! 

He doesn't know i poas regularly lol!! 

And yeh!! 15 months on!!! :)


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I use the OPK's from babymad.com
> 
> Just the cheapie strips that you dip in urine :)
> 
> Lots of creamy CM today, odd!
> 
> if you normally don't have that type of CM after O, that is a very good sign!Click to expand...

I don't! Usually I dry up like a prune haha! :rofl:

@ the other girls. Forgive me if this sounds a bit rude (I don't mean it to read that way) but how can you mis-read an IC OPK? You say you see lines on everything but it's very obvious between positive and negative.

I've attached two pics - first is positive and second and third are negative
 



Attached Files:







CD18OPKEVE.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 5









CD28OPK.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 5









CD8OPK.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## moter98

BabyBoyle said:


> Ohh that would be great wouldn't it!!
> 
> I haven't been on BNB for a while, and my OH is a big believer of "when it happens it happens" which im clearly not!!! So need people i can vent frustration and obsessions to without looking like a nutnut!!
> 
> He doesn't know i poas regularly lol!!
> 
> And yeh!! 15 months on!!! :)

DH doesnt know how much i POAS either! he wouldn't care though, it's just not something that has come up. (and i dont mention it,lol!)
he wouldn't understand anyway. it's nice having you ladies to talk to about it.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I use the OPK's from babymad.com
> 
> Just the cheapie strips that you dip in urine :)
> 
> Lots of creamy CM today, odd!
> 
> if you normally don't have that type of CM after O, that is a very good sign!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't! Usually I dry up like a prune haha! :rofl:
> 
> @ the other girls. Forgive me if this sounds a bit rude (I don't mean it to read that way) but how can you mis-read an IC OPK? You say you see lines on everything but it's very obvious between positive and negative.
> 
> I've attached two pics - first is positive and second and third are negativeClick to expand...

maybe for some it's not as clear? i thought it would be so hard to tell the difference myself, that's why it took so long for me to buy this kind. but, it turns out i've had an easy time reading them so far. i can clearly see the difference with yours too.


----------



## moter98

when are you testing faythe?


----------



## Pinky32

hi girls


----------



## moter98

hi pinky!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

im sooooo cold - only just got home


----------



## Tryingmybest

Hi pinky, you ok.

Just on ebay looking at pre seed


----------



## Pinky32

yeah im ok now thanks

had a hell of a day


----------



## moter98

pinky, your temps are looking really good. staying nice and high! you are 6dpo already!!!


----------



## Pinky32

i paniced abit this morning - woke up at 4am (didnt know what the time was) and took my temp then went back to sleep again

each morning i expect to see it drop

yep its suddenly 6 days - where have they gone?


----------



## Pinky32

but i was reading ff yesterday - even if it drops below coverline it doesnt mean anything unless af is due


----------



## manduh726

I just came up on my two year ann of trying.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> but i was reading ff yesterday - even if it drops below coverline it doesnt mean anything unless af is due

Good to know.


----------



## Pinky32

oh wow im sorry to hear that x


----------



## Pinky32

apparently the coverline is a guide line only and not what the temps "have" to be above


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I use the OPK's from babymad.com
> 
> Just the cheapie strips that you dip in urine :)
> 
> Lots of creamy CM today, odd!
> 
> if you normally don't have that type of CM after O, that is a very good sign!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't! Usually I dry up like a prune haha! :rofl:
> 
> @ the other girls. Forgive me if this sounds a bit rude (I don't mean it to read that way) but how can you mis-read an IC OPK? You say you see lines on everything but it's very obvious between positive and negative.
> 
> I've attached two pics - first is positive and second and third are negativeClick to expand...
> 
> maybe for some it's not as clear? i thought it would be so hard to tell the difference myself, that's why it took so long for me to buy this kind. but, it turns out i've had an easy time reading them so far. i can clearly see the difference with yours too.Click to expand...

I know what you mean but if you never get a line then on OPK then try a different brand.

If you get/see lines it's pretty straight forward. I think the only time you might be a bit confused is when it's an almost but not quite. Anything before that is obvious as in - if you get what I am trying to say?



moter98 said:


> when are you testing faythe?

Probably around 10-11dpo. I think. I confess to testing yesterday at 5dpo haha! :blush:

Mmmmmm roast for dinner tonight! Just par boiling the spuds :haha:


----------



## SKP

Good morning ladies.

I am went up to 98.6 this morning, temps consistant. Even how I have the heat in the room is the same.

Had a very weird vivid dream last night strange. I still have the right side painish feeling on the bone.

My temps have never been this high ever. But these could be fake progesterone temps becuase I took it for 10 days.

I will be back later i the afternoon :) ttul


----------



## Faythe

Fingers crossed the high temps mean this is your cycle, SKP :hugs:

I really hope this is our month otherwise with my 9hr 30min work days, 6 days a week, I think it will make TTC very difficult for us.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I use the OPK's from babymad.com
> 
> Just the cheapie strips that you dip in urine :)
> 
> Lots of creamy CM today, odd!
> 
> if you normally don't have that type of CM after O, that is a very good sign!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't! Usually I dry up like a prune haha! :rofl:
> 
> @ the other girls. Forgive me if this sounds a bit rude (I don't mean it to read that way) but how can you mis-read an IC OPK? You say you see lines on everything but it's very obvious between positive and negative.
> 
> I've attached two pics - first is positive and second and third are negativeClick to expand...
> 
> maybe for some it's not as clear? i thought it would be so hard to tell the difference myself, that's why it took so long for me to buy this kind. but, it turns out i've had an easy time reading them so far. i can clearly see the difference with yours too.Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean but if you never get a line then on OPK then try a different brand.
> 
> If you get/see lines it's pretty straight forward. I think the only time you might be a bit confused is when it's an almost but not quite. Anything before that is obvious as in - if you get what I am trying to say?
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> when are you testing faythe?Click to expand...
> 
> Probably around 10-11dpo. I think. I confess to testing yesterday at 5dpo haha! :blush:
> 
> Mmmmmm roast for dinner tonight! Just par boiling the spuds :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah. My lines have been pretty straightforward. Mine got progressively darker but the positives look clearly positive. 

I'm gonna test starting 6-7dpo. Yep, I'm :wacko:


----------



## Faythe

Is it bad if I test tomorrow? :blush:


----------



## moter98

That's the earliest you could get a bfp. I'm gonna start by then, maybe sooner just for fun. :)


----------



## Faythe

We're a bit bonkers :haha:

But the urge to POAS is too strong :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

omg faythe im so glad you confessed to testing yesterday - me too! :rofl:


Ive just slept for 3 1/2 hours - whats wrong with me? :cry:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Fingers crossed the high temps mean this is your cycle, SKP :hugs:
> 
> I really hope this is our month otherwise with my 9hr 30min work days, 6 days a week, I think it will make TTC very difficult for us.

I think this is one of the reasons why i never thought to ttc before

Before my accident i was in a job i absoutely loved but the hours were long - i was averaging 8.15am-7.30pm 6 days a week and i did that for 4 years and would have continued but the bugger made me redundant the day after my accident as he knew i would be off work recovering

But having said that........................ your got a job!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Faythe

Ah man I am so angry!!! :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## moter98

you ladies work a LOT. oh my, before I had DS i worked 40 hours a week and overtime every once and awhile. Now I work about 30 hours a week and take care of DS. (he doesn't go to daycare)


----------



## Faythe

Busy bees!!!

Bet you love the short hours and time with your DS :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

Whats up faythe?

Ive gone fromworking my butt off to working zero hours now


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Busy bees!!!
> 
> Bet you love the short hours and time with your DS :hugs:

yes, i LOVE it. when i was pregnant with ds, i never planned for it this way. i had a daycare all lined up, even had paid the downpayment and first month. then i had DS, and i just couldn't do it,lol!


----------



## BabyBoyle

I don't think id wanna leave bubba to go to work lol!!! 


Plan on working until i can't, and will see how it goes when i do conceive..! 

Work is quite exhausting for me anyway i work 24h as a live in carer, 4 days a week. bloody tiring!!


----------



## Pinky32

yes your job is different - more hands on - mine was an office job

I know if i was still working there i would never have even thought about ttc


----------



## moter98

i would imagine that would be hard to do in the later weeks of pregnancy baby. how long maternity leave do you get?


----------



## Faythe

My Parents being bloody childish again.

I just found my Dad had posted a shitty comment on my FB about me thanking my friends for their support whilst I was unemployed and now he's throwing back stuff in my face.

I'll explain if you want to listen?


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> My Parents being bloody childish again.
> 
> I just found my Dad had posted a shitty comment on my FB about me thanking my friends for their support whilst I was unemployed and now he's throwing back stuff in my face.
> 
> I'll explain if you want to listen?

oh, i'm sorry faythe! why would your dad do that to his own daughter? that must really hurt!


----------



## Pinky32

oh faythe :hug:

bloody parents


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> My Parents being bloody childish again.
> 
> I just found my Dad had posted a shitty comment on my FB about me thanking my friends for their support whilst I was unemployed and now he's throwing back stuff in my face.
> 
> I'll explain if you want to listen?


Faythe hun, we'll listen to anything you want to tell us but at the same time we also understand if you dont want to tell us anything

Either way, we;re here for you :hugs:


----------



## BabyBoyle

Moter - I think its either 9 months or 12 months, i'm unsure!! 

Faythe - its horrid when family don't understand and try and make you feel crap!! :( 

*hugs* xx


----------



## moter98

baby - 9-12 MONTHS?!!! Wow, I'm thinking I should move. We get 12 weeks here, 6 weeks paid. I took 8 weeks off when I had ds, but only went back part time, and i bring him with me. I worked until I went into labor. I just have a desk job though.


----------



## Faythe

This is going to be wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy long so I will try and break it down as much as possble.

Lost my job on 21st October. I have finance on my Triumph until June 2012. I paid the installment at the end of October out of my final salary.

My parents offered to pay my finance each month until I am back in employment. Roll on 3 weeks into November and my Dad phones me up and tells me he can't pay my finance at the end of November because their business has made not enough money where my Mum had been in hospital for a few days. I said to him I couldn't get over right away but would at the end of the week. He reduced me to tears on the phone and guilt tripped me into going right over saying they have no money as my Mum hasn't been doing bookings, etc. Queue the following day when I was over running the office, my Dad came in. I was getting upset because I hadn't got that many bookings. He then said to me not to worry because he had the £900 in the safe to clear my finance completely.

WTF?! The day before he had in me in tears and then the day after he had the money all along.

Yeah, what a tosser.

I carried on working for them when Mum came out of hospital and doing her housework. They weren't even paying me. My Dad had made out that he was doing my a favour because I get 10% of the bookings I make which isn't alot and given that biking is a seasonal thing you can imagine how few people wanted to make any bookings for CBT or lessons. Zero! So he knew that would happen. That I ended up working for free. Asshole.

I stopped going over because it was pointless and costing me money for fuel to go over.

My Mum then kicks my Sis out in December. She then says she can't pay my finance in December because they have no money since kicking out my sister (no rent from her, etc)

They spend over £100 each on both of my Sisters for Christmas and got me sweet feck all. That's right, nada, zilch, not a sausage.

Chris ended up going overdrawn to pay my finance.

Fast forward to Friday. I got the job. I posted about it on FB because I have my family on there aswell as friends and tbh I was not going to seperately text everyone. Up till now it was a very acceptable way to communicate between the family.

My Dad sent me a shitty text yesterday about not texting them. So I ignored it.

Then today he comment on a status I wrote ('thanks to the few friends who've supported me since I lost my job. You're one in a million') making a shitty comment about not thanking my family, blah blah blah and got really sarcastic. I deleted it so have forgotten the exact words.

I thanked them at the time they paid my finance AND when my Mum took me to two interviews. I wasn't aware it was necessary for me to have to repeatedly thank them when at the end of the day that's what my family is there for.

Anyhoo, I text them both and I apologised for not texting about getting the job and explained that excitement had got the better of me when I updated FB. I also said that up till then it was acceptable to use FB that way with them so why now was it suddenly a problem?

My Mum said that Dad was upset because I'd thanked my friends. WTF? Am I not allowed to thank those that have supported me. Dad text me an angry text saying my friends had done fuck all (Um, wrong!!) and got really petty with me. Started throwing everything back in my face.

So I said to him in future not to be family and help me out to just throw things back in my face over something so petty and because I haven't repeatedly thanked and blown sunshine up their arse when really they should do it out of the fact I am there daughter and they want to help. Not for glory.


----------



## Pinky32

lol wrong country

in the uk its quite normal to have anywhere between 6-12 months and even partners now get 2 weeks off paid

it all depends how long you have worked for the company - if i remember right, you have to be there for 2 years before you comply for mat leave


----------



## moter98

faythe, that just sounds horrible! i couldn't imagine. all you can do is let them calm down. you did thank them so you did nothing wrong. don't let them ruin your great accomplishment. be proud!!!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> lol wrong country
> 
> in the uk its quite normal to have anywhere between 6-12 months and even partners now get 2 weeks off paid
> 
> it all depends how long you have worked for the company - if i remember right, you have to be there for 2 years before you comply for mat leave

that is such a long time! what a great deal for new parents.


----------



## Pinky32

oh wow thats terrible faythe

You didnt say why they kicked your sister out - must have been a good reason to do that but then to spend all that money on her, i cant believe they didnt get you anything - wtf is that all about

its funny how, like you said, one min fb is acceptable to communicate then suddenly its not with no explanation as to why

Its not fair to throw everything back in your face - even if a friend had brought over a pint of milk, its still helping you

oh hun - you have chris and thats all you need

their the ones who will lose in the end


----------



## Pinky32

you get full pay for about 8 weeks ( i think) then it goes to half or 3/4 pay - depending on the company and what package they offer


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> you get full pay for about 8 weeks ( i think) then it goes to half or 3/4 pay - depending on the company and what package they offer

i'm in the wrong country!!


----------



## Faythe

They're always like this, though.

I've never known a pair of 'adults' act like such children on a regular basis.

Why do nice things to then throw it back in my face at the next opportunity they get over something so petty?

Why try and manipulate me to suit them? I don't get it :shrug:

My Dad was like 'we have paid your finance more than once' and they haven't. They really are such liars, all the time and will try and screw me out of money. I can't even begin to list all the ways they screwed me out of cash when I was living at home.

It's a shock I turned out this way considering how toxic they are, along with my very toxic sister.


----------



## Pinky32

sounds like they do it as they know it gets to you


----------



## moter98

you more than paid for it with working for them for free. what are they talking about? sounds like they used it to take advantage of you.


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> oh wow thats terrible faythe
> 
> You didnt say why they kicked your sister out - must have been a good reason to do that but then to spend all that money on her, i cant believe they didnt get you anything - wtf is that all about
> 
> its funny how, like you said, one min fb is acceptable to communicate then suddenly its not with no explanation as to why
> 
> Its not fair to throw everything back in your face - even if a friend had brought over a pint of milk, its still helping you
> 
> oh hun - you have chris and thats all you need
> 
> their the ones who will lose in the end

My Sister has an arguement with my Mum over my brother who we've not seen since we were kids. Basically my Sis saw him, told my Mum and it kicked off. My Dad then said to my Mum 'her or me' so she got kicked out.

My friends have done more for me than my family ever have. That's why I replied in a text to my Dad and said this:

Firstly I got quite excited and updated about the job via FB. I haven't text one single person about it. Secondly I already thanked Mum for taking me to two interviews at the time she took and and I also thanked you both for the time you paid my finance in November. I wasn't aware that it was necessary to thank you again and again. As for my friends not doing 'fuck all', how would you know? For the record they too have helped me out with money and jobsearching so don't make such statements without having all the facts. And lastly I am not getting into an arguement over something so petty. I could reel out a list of things I've found out via FB or second hand through M (one of my sisters) because neither of you have text me. Mum being in hospital springs to mind! So lets just leave it at that.


----------



## Pinky32

i cant believe that your dad said to your mum to chose between her and me after she said that she saw her brother

to not tell you that your mum is in hospital is terrible


----------



## Faythe

It's not the first time either. My Sis M was in hospital not too long ago due to a rupture in her colon but my parents didn't tell me and they wouldn't even take her to A&E when she was bleeding badly.

Her new boyf had to take her and pick her up a few days later.

I really hate my parents. This is what my Dad replied to my text:

That's fine and good for you. I am fucked off that your friends and your fucking FB seem to rule your life. And for the record we haved payed your bike more than November (they haven't - more lies) and now you have a job you can pay me back! As your friends are so important that you feel you have to let them know straight away (Um, you're on my FB too so WTF!) and your family so un-important that they don't even get a text. After all, 12p is quite alot. That's just fucking sad. Good luck with your 1st day tomorrow, no doubt I will read all about it on FB tomorrow. Don't you dare start fucking ranting at me over how good your friends are when me and Mum are the only ones helping you out (Really?!! One bike payment, yeah OK) I'm working two jobs at the moment jus to keep money coming in ready to pay your bike at the end of this month (Liar, Mum told me at beginning of Dec they'd no longer be able to pay it) So don't ever fucking text me like that again because I am feeling a little fucking unappreciated. Now I am going to have a shower as I have just worked 44hrs in 3 days! Oh fucking K!

:growlmad:

I know he's lying about a 'second' job. Especially when this week he's had like 4 days off and has been re-decorating the house with my Mum because 'ya know they have no money.


----------



## Pinky32

oh my, i cant believe your dad would text you that!!!

if i were you hun, pay him back the money cos it obviously means so much to him - I notice he didnt say anything about why you werent told mum was in hospital

i wouldnt bother replying -they dont deserve it


----------



## moter98

wonder why he feels the need to try to make you feel guilty for one payment? geez! i couldn't imagine my dad talking to me that way. sorry he's being so mean to you faythe.


----------



## Faythe

He can wait for his money as far as I am concerned and even then he isn't getting it all back. After all, there's my petrol and personal time to take into consideration when I was working for free AND doing all of their housework whilst my Mum was taking codeine and knocking herself out unecessarily.

They make me so sad. When I had my surgery in December, not once did either get in touch to ask how I was. Even when my Mum took me to the JC 4 days after my surgery, she didn't ask how I was. Instead she was all 'me, me, me'.

When she was in hospital in November it was basically because she had some pain, turns out she has a mild case of liver disease from her drinking. This is months ago now and she is still claiming she has 'swelling' and pain when it's a lie. The swelling is bodyfat. Always has been. There is no swelling and as for the pain she is lying again.

She's the sort of person who is always ill. If anyone asks her over or if me and my Sis ask for something she's always 'I am ill, blah blah blah'.

Throughout my time in hospital over the past few years with gallbladder disease she has never come to see me because she is always 'ill'. 

When I had my crash on the Honda in 2010, she made it about her. I was face down in the road in agony but I remained composed. She came running over crying to make people feel sorry for her and then went on at me whilst I was face down about how she's just broken her toe running from the car to me. 

Even now she is always going on about being in pain and honestly I know it's untrue and I think she's addicted to the pain relief.


----------



## Pinky32

you know what faythe - your 6 days into cooking a little bean for you and chris

you dont need them to stress you out any more than you are already

put them aside in your mind and concentrate about how your gonna tell us when you get your BFP


----------



## SKP

Quite the drama.

Here is my chart if anyone is interested.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/327bad

Hopes temps stay up.


----------



## Pinky32

codeine? im on mych stronger than that and it doesnt knock me out

sorry but i had to laugh when i read about breaking her toe running over to you - how pathetic - your child is lying on the ground and all your worried about is your bloody toe!

Faythe hun, dont give them another thought


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> you know what faythe - your 6 days into cooking a little bean for you and chris
> 
> you dont need them to stress you out any more than you are already
> 
> put them aside in your mind and concentrate about how your gonna tell us when you get your BFP

Argh! They make me so angry. They act like the world owes them a bloody favour and that they're such great people when they're not. 

I just want to scream and disown them.

Sorry for going on girls.


----------



## moter98

totally understandable and justified faythe! you can't do anything to change how they are. but you CAN make sure you are nothing like that to your LO. you and chris can be the parents to your LO that yours should have been to you.


----------



## Pinky32

Exactly! at least you know how "not" to be with your LO

dont be silly, we;re here for you


----------



## Faythe

I actually want to disown them :nope:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I actually want to disown them :nope:

that's the thing with family, so tough to break away with blood.


----------



## Pinky32

my mum told my sister that i had been rushed to a&e on xmas eve night and not once did she call me to find out how i was

my dad called her after xmas and gave her a right bolloxing for not caring


----------



## Pinky32

SKP - why did you manually put crosshairs in your chart?


----------



## moter98

oh wow, pinky, that's insensitive of her. i can't say i am very close with my siblings, but if i'm in hospital i'm surely gonna get a text or call to see how i'm doing. was she possibly thinking it wasn't anything serious why she wouldn't call?


----------



## Faythe

It's got to the point where there is too much water under the bridge with them now :nope:

I feel your pain Pinky x


----------



## Pinky32

to be told your sister was rushed to hospital at 11.30pm xmas eve and didnt leave until 4.30am it shouldnt matter if it was something silly or serious

i dont get on with my sister - she has always been jealous of me

im tall - shes not
i was blonde - shes dark
i had long hair - shes never had long hair
i have big boobs - shes quite flat chested

its all pathetic things


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> It's got to the point where there is too much water under the bridge with them now :nope:
> 
> I feel your pain Pinky x

maybe just try to get some distance from them for a bit. you don't need that stress in your life. and just for the record, no father should talk to their daughter that way. it just isn't right. not right at all. he needs to step back and take a look at his behavior. shameful!


----------



## Pinky32

theres times when you realise their just not worth it

you can chose your friends but not your family


----------



## SKP

I dunno, ff did that, I removed it, and I get the dotted lines instead, but I did ovulate on cd 12, so the overide was right saying cd 13 was my coverline.

I know I ovulated becuas eof my temps and I had ewcm the day before on cd 11. and my opk was really dark, the next day no more result and i even checked a coupe days later just in case, I had no result what so ever.

In a coupe days, I am getting my progesterone checked, to see if I actually ovulated.


----------



## Pinky32

ff's automatic crosshairs are red, blue are if you have put it in manually


----------



## moter98

hey clucky, where did you go? i just saw your post of a possible BFP on the pregnancy testing thread!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SKP

o even if I removed it, it stills cross hairs the same but in dotted red.


----------



## Pinky32

oh god all i keep reading about is pple with sore bbs - mine are so insensitive - i cant wait lol


----------



## moter98

SKP said:


> o even if I removed it, it stills cross hairs the same but in dotted red.

have you tried taking out the CP data you entered? or adding an H CP to the day you got your positive opk. that may be why you didn't get the solid line. just missing info will do it. i agree with o day. your temps look nice and high.


----------



## SKP

Mine aren't sore at all. I just keep have the constant dullish pain on my right pelvic bone.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> oh god all i keep reading about is pple with sore bbs - mine are so insensitive - i cant wait lol

haha! never had that except when i stopped BF. so for about 4 days out of my life, but never during pregnancy. i do have the smallest bbs in history though, lol!


----------



## SKP

Im a little confused, I did have a solid line at one point, then something changed. What are your suggestions so I can get my solid line


----------



## Pinky32

im not greedy - just a little twinge would do


----------



## SKP

I thought, HSO is good, along with ewcm is the top ovulation signs, and I have them.


----------



## moter98

SKP said:


> I thought, HSO is good, along with ewcm is the top ovulation signs, and I have them.

yep. but you don't have the CP recorded on the day you entered a plus opk. that could do it. i had that problem when i first started because i was entering in CM that it didn't find compatible with my +opk. it is normal for me, but FF is a computer program and it was conflincting with other info i guess. i took it out and got my solid crosshairs. just try adding your CP on +opk day and see what it does


----------



## SKP

I tried your suggestion, and nothing happened


----------



## SKP

I had solid red, a couple days ago, I can't remember what changed it, maybe a certian temp.


----------



## moter98

SKP said:


> I had solid red, a couple days ago, I can't remember what changed it, maybe a certian temp.

i don't think your temps would change it. they look good. all you can do is process of elimination. that's what i did when it happened to me. record all the info you take out so you can put back in if it doesn't change.


----------



## SKP

I been tryingthat, kind of annoying. I gues sit dont really matter, I know I ovulated, and the dotted cross hairs are there :)


----------



## SKP

I must go, I will be back on laters :)


----------



## Pinky32

when i went for a walk today i met a woman who was looking for a dog

it turned out that she had seen a dog coming from the rail station covered in blood and she thought it had been hit by a train and wanted to find it

so we started following the blood trail on the ground, it went on and on and on and on and on, 3 (yes three) miles later we found a massive pool of blood and the trail ended, a woman came out of her house saying that they had found the dog and her father (a doctor) had bandaged the dogs broken squashed leg and they called the vets to come out - the dog had a collar on so they also called the owners who came down

we then had to walk back the way we came - another 3 miles but at least the dog was caught and is hopefully on the mend


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> when i went for a walk today i met a woman who was looking for a dog
> 
> it turned out that she had seen a dog coming from the rail station covered in blood and she thought it had been hit by a train and wanted to find it
> 
> so we started following the blood trail on the ground, it went on and on and on and on and on, 3 (yes three) miles later we found a massive pool of blood and the trail ended, a woman came out of her house saying that they had found the dog and her father (a doctor) had bandaged the dogs broken squashed leg and they called the vets to come out - the dog had a collar on so they also called the owners who came down
> 
> we then had to walk back the way we came - another 3 miles but at least the dog was caught and is hopefully on the mend

awww, poor doggy. that was nice of you to make sure it was ok.


----------



## Pinky32

i couldnt leave it to curl up somewhere and die - had to do something


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i couldnt leave it to curl up somewhere and die - had to do something

most wouldn't


----------



## Pinky32

once we had gone about a mile it was too far to turn back but then again we didnt know it was going to be so far lol

horrible spotting all the blood on the streets though


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> once we had gone about a mile it was too far to turn back but then again we didnt know it was going to be so far lol
> 
> horrible spotting all the blood on the streets though

yeah. good thing a dr found it!


----------



## Pinky32

i know, we all gave the girl a hug to say thank you

its nice that pple will still help out when they can

alot of pple would say its just a dog but i love dogs and lost our last one about 4 years ago and it still breaks my heart


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i know, we all gave the girl a hug to say thank you
> 
> its nice that pple will still help out when they can
> 
> alot of pple would say its just a dog but i love dogs and lost our last one about 4 years ago and it still breaks my heart

awww....i love dogs too. we have two of them. both shih tzu bichons. every dog we had growing up as a kid got run over. we lived on a busy road.


----------



## Pinky32

awwwww thats sad

my last dog we got as a mongrel and then crufts announced it as a breed - labradoodle

he was about knee high and a big ball of fur


----------



## Pinky32

haha i just received an email from one of the fertility calendars i use, reminding me that im due to ov on 20th jan

:rofl:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> awwwww thats sad
> 
> my last dog we got as a mongrel and then crufts announced it as a breed - labradoodle
> 
> he was about knee high and a big ball of fur

oh cute! after awhile we didn't get attached to them anymore. sad, but true. i am quite attached to ours now though. they are very pampered. they are indoor dogs, we cut a whole in our house to put a dog door in. they come and go as they please as we have the wireless fencing so they stay in the yard.


----------



## Pinky32

i grew up with cats and in our last family house the only place to put a cat flat was a window in the kitchen at waist height - so we built a ramp and attached it to the house outside for the girls to climb so they didnt have to jump up

our whole life revolved around our last dog charley


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i grew up with cats and in our last family house the only place to put a cat flat was a window in the kitchen at waist height - so we built a ramp and attached it to the house outside for the girls to climb so they didnt have to jump up
> 
> our whole life revolved around our last dog charley

dogs are a lot of fun. and always happy to see you.


----------



## Pinky32

one of our cats, tiggy, never grew up, she was mentally challenged, when she died at 21 she still looked like a 6 month old kitten with a pink nose and pink pads on her paws

she would curl up under the duvet by your tummy and lick any bit of skin and then fall asleep with her tongue hanging out = sooooooo cute

chloe used to follow me to school - across two roads and through a park then check i got to school ok then go back home


----------



## SKP

I rather dogs then cats. I have a 7th month Purebred Havenese Male, named Ollie.


----------



## Pinky32

right bed time i think - ive been up 4 hours now lol


----------



## mrsine

Hi girls, was watching the golden globe red carpet. Why? I don't know lol. Was waiting up for DH. Off to bed now, testing in the morning again!

Sorry about the family drama Faythe, can't believe your dad would swear at you like that. I'm sorry. 

Off to bed too, good night ladies.


----------



## SKP

Tonight in my time is a slow chatty night lol, perhaps tomorrow theremwill be much more chatty! :)


----------



## Pinky32

omg i had a major temp rise this morning


----------



## Pinky32

mrsine - i saw the frer on your journal

*CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!*

thats a beautiful line


----------



## Faythe

First day today! Hope it's a good'un :)


----------



## Pinky32

faythe im sure you will love it!!!!

have a brilliant day xxx


----------



## mrsine

Thanks Pinky, have a good day at work faythe!


----------



## mrsine

Your chart is looking awesome Pinky


----------



## Pinky32

awwww thank you hun - i keep looking at it expecting to see it drop lol

your chart looks bare but amazing - im soooooooooo excited for you

:hug:


----------



## mrsine

I got tired of temping, opks, stalking bnb, soy, vitamins, bfns lol. The stress was causing me to O late so I decided to take it easy and not do any of those, but I couldn't hep but temp once in a while.


----------



## Pinky32

and it paid off for you yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

i dont find any of it stressing me, but the worst bit has got to be between ov and waiting for af to come


----------



## Tryingmybest

Morning girlies. 

I've put my fertility friend chart in my sig but it doesn't look as neatly placed as others! I think I'm defo ovulating.


----------



## Pinky32

i cant open it

the link should say something like: www.fertilityfriend.com/home/37d62a


----------



## moter98

Nice temp rise pinky!! 
Trying- it should be bb something code that will open in forums.

My temp went up a bit but I had a blaring positive again! That's three mornings in a row. I'm confused. I used SMU every time. The wondfo never gave me a positive only the first response. But it should have gone negative by now! Ive had all negatives when I test at any other time of day. I've been testing this whole time with SMU and the first response was negative always before sat. I'm confused again. :(


----------



## Pinky32

thanks hun - i cant stop looking at it lol

hmmmmm maybe now you ov;d you cant stop lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> thanks hun - i cant stop looking at it lol
> 
> hmmmmm maybe now you ov;d you cant stop lol

I'm hoping there isn't something wrong with me. Im a bit worried. This mornings test was the darkest yet. Clearly darker than control line. Yet wondfo was clearly negative. I suppose I'm gonna have to go see dr if this keeps up. :(


----------



## moter98

Oh and faythe, good luck on your official first day!!!


----------



## Pinky32

thats the problem whenyou use more than one opk - they all have different strengths so show a + at slightly different dates

theres nothingwrong with you hunny


----------



## rihanna

Helena_Lynn said:


> I am technically long term (2 years since we stopped using.protection) but I never seem to get comfortable....no idea why. I also find it hard to be in here as many women seem to be here for only a few cycles. What I hate most is when someone gets upset over being on cycle two and.saying  I didn't think it would be this hard
> I'm so jealous of them for being able to think 2 months is hard..
> 
> I'm ttc number 1

I have just posted a kind of ''i didnt think it would be this hard'' thread and i am on month 6/7 sorry if that causes annoyance but its how i feel


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> thats the problem whenyou use more than one opk - they all have different strengths so show a + at slightly different dates
> 
> theres nothingwrong with you hunny

Aww... Thanks pinky. I did have a temp rise today. If it stays up tomorrow I would get my crosshairs. I will just have to worry and wait I suppose! I am gonna switch back to my BD thermometer next cycle. I do think that all these + opk's could get my dr to see me sooner than one year though.


----------



## Pinky32

have you spoken to your doc already and he tell you to wait a year? if not, lie to him and tell him its over a year


----------



## moter98

I talked with a friend that works there. They want you to wait a year. Naw, I don't wanna lie to my dr. He knows when I started ttc anyway. I went in for a checkup and to talk about my last pregnancy complications. He explained to me what all they would do different next time


----------



## Pinky32

im sure its just because your mixing the opks 

the temps for sat and sun need to be changed slightly as they are empty circles and ff may not recognise them - were they taken at a different time to normal


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> im sure its just because your mixing the opks
> 
> the temps for sat and sun need to be changed slightly as they are empty circles and ff may not recognise them - were they taken at a different time to normal

No I've been taking the two together just to experiment. I've been using the first response this whole time. I'm only an hour off with the two open circle temps. I put a fake temp in for tomorrow and it gave me crosshairs with I on sat. So if my temp stay up tommorow I most likely o'd sat


----------



## Pinky32

ahhhhh thats good

lol what did i tell you - i said it would be friday or sat lol


----------



## moter98

Lol! Yep you did. I thought Sunday. I better just listen to you from now on!


----------



## Pinky32

yes listen to aunty pinky!!!!!

i predict a bfp this cycle for you


----------



## moter98

I'm listening!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

mrsine has a massive BFP today!!!!!

Im looking in my crystal ball and i can see a bfp for faythe and you this cycle


----------



## moter98

Mrsine you have to post your bfp here! Congratulations!!!!!

And I predict a bfp for you with two LO's in there pinky!


----------



## Pinky32

im not cooking anything - let alone twins lol


----------



## moter98

You don't kno that yet silly. You are only 7dpo


----------



## Pinky32

i know- im psychic


----------



## moter98

Lol!


----------



## Pinky32

its true - im going to be doing my own readings from now on


----------



## moter98

Haha! We will see how accurate you are!


----------



## Pinky32

im trying to hold my wee to test again


----------



## moter98

Try not to drink anything for awhile. That will help.


----------



## Pinky32

i havent but im nearly wetting myself here


----------



## moter98

Lol! Try to wait at least two hours. 4 hours is supposed to be like FMU


----------



## Pinky32

no chance of 4 hours - im peeing about every 20 mins and have held it for about 2 1/2 so far


----------



## Tryingmybest

i'm not going to buy any tests til officially late. I cant bare the heartache.

Hows my ff friend sig now?


----------



## moter98

Try for 3 hours pinky. You can do it!

Trying, I see it now. I can't remember, are you using opk's? Any positive yet?


----------



## Pinky32

you have 3 empty white circles in your chart - this tells me you took your temps at a different time to normal


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Try for 3 hours pinky. You can do it!
> 
> Trying, I see it now. I can't remember, are you using opk's? Any positive yet?


I couldnt hold it any longer - i just had to pee


----------



## moter98

You did good pinky! See anything yet?


----------



## Pinky32

nah its as white as snow and going to stay that way too


----------



## moter98

Ahh, darn. It's way early yet pinks.


----------



## Pinky32

i know but im impatient


----------



## Tryingmybest

i'm back from nursery run.

Pinky you are spot on. I took them at different times (naughty me!) I had forgot in the mornings and done them later..

Moter, No I don't do OPK. I temp, chart, and cm check. I did see a deal on ebay I think for some pre seed and a pack of OPK so I maybe be tempted to get a pack if pre seed is with it. 
I was an poas addict once upon a time. Terrible!


----------



## moter98

Me too!!


----------



## Tryingmybest

aww I want my ff chart in my sig to say my chart or something not https.fdhdhhgi.7679


----------



## Pinky32

ive discovered i am too lol


----------



## moter98

Trying, I'm thinking of stopping opk's myself. It's just causing lots of stress for me!


----------



## Pinky32

i think if you just use one make of opk you would be ok

within a day or two you will get crosshairs but you do have 2 emtpy circles


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Trying, I'm thinking of stopping opk's myself. It's just causing lots of stress for me!

it was stressful for me too. Even with pregnancy tests. Its almost like being ignorant about it is bliss for me! 
If I can suss it the way I'm doing it now I'll be happy. I wasted a whole load that were negative once, really annoying. The pregnancy tests I couldn't wait, I did loads early and each one upsetting.


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> i think if you just use one make of opk you would be ok
> 
> within a day or two you will get crosshairs but you do have 2 emtpy circles

whats crosshairs?!


----------



## Pinky32

if you look at my chart there are red lines which ff gave me to confirm ov


----------



## moter98

You can do that on ff trying. I will have to look later and give you the steps. I'm at work.


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> You can do that on ff trying. I will have to look later and give you the steps. I'm at work.

thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i think if you just use one make of opk you would be ok
> 
> within a day or two you will get crosshairs but you do have 2 emtpy circles

Ff said not to adjust the temps and leave the open circles as ff says its a more accurate reading. That's why I didn't change them. I don't think you're understanding right. I've been using the same opk's everyday. I've just been dipping two different tests at the same time to experiment with which one says what. I've been using first response and wondfo everyday, dipping both at same time to compare results. First respond has given me 3 positives with SMU only. Wondfo has given me no positives


----------



## Pinky32

ahhhhhhhhh i see


----------



## Pinky32

then lets stick with frer lol


----------



## moter98

Im reading lots of positive opk's can mean pcos.doyiu know if one can suddenly develop this?


----------



## Pinky32

i have no idea

how many tests have been an almost n how many def pos


----------



## moter98

3 definite positives in the morning only. Afternoon and evenings have been darker but not positive. Confusing as hell! Today's was the darkest yet. Darker than control line


----------



## Pinky32

could you be dropping more than one egg


----------



## moter98

Doubtful. My CP is back to low again. It was high fri night.


----------



## Pinky32

going by your temps it was on sat

ive not been brave enough to check my cp


----------



## moter98

I'm ginna do another opk tonight see what it does since it was super dark this morning.


----------



## Pinky32

good idea

its weird though


----------



## moter98

Ok trying. Here's how to get your FF code looking pretty on here. Go to the sharing tab. Click on get code. Copy and paste the BBcode code in your signature.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> good idea
> 
> its weird though

I KNOW! Driving me crazy I tell ya. If its still positive tommorow I'm gonna flip out.


----------



## Pinky32

so if you were only using opks it wouldnt make sense

good job you temp


----------



## moter98

I'm bout ready to give up with these darn things. At this point I just want the info for my dr. Might shed some light.


----------



## Pinky32

could it be that your producing too much (i think its progesterone)


----------



## moter98

I was thinking it was low. I'm gonna keep testing through the week with the opk's. If I keep getting positives and no bfp, then I'm gonna hound doc till he sees me.


----------



## sarahuk

Evening ladies!

Hope all are well! Been having to wade through the pages and pages ive missed while non ttc life has been catching up on me!

Moter - Ive been hearing from aother that the FR are really good to use, and she says she found them better than the CB digitals. Im contemplating the frers in the long run!

Strange about your further positive today. Its possible though..if you OVd on saturday maybe you had another surge for a further egg and youre catching the end of the surge? I think tomorrow will help a lot. If you get another positive then Id suggest seeing the doctor for bloodworks.

Its probable that the other brand are less sensitive than the frers so arent registering the surge.

Baby - I have -zero- faith in FRER PTs lol. When I was pregnant I couldnt get a positive on it. Tescos tests, which have a higher hcg requirement were instantly positive. I did eventually get a + on it but it really put me off. Though, I will admit to it being nicer quality than the others. Definitely makes squinting and line obsessing much easier :thumbsup:

I think the men dont really stop an think about what us women go through. To them we just dtd and get on with it. They dont realise that we have a big leadup to the big O, and then lots to worry about after. Sometimes Ive had to sit Matt down and really explain things to him. Specially since I have a condition that means Im meant to take painkillers everyday and Im not able to take them in the 2ww. Men eh? :D

Faythe - I found it hard with the IC because I -dont- get a clear positive. I get the lines darkening, but it never ever meets the control line and then fades off. Makes it hard. Plus since they are sometimes sooo damn small that doesnt always help for me with the colour matching :D

Oh sweetie :( I understand your frustrations with the parents. Its unfair for them to dangle their help like that over you. I mean, they offered to help, why the mess around? And ofc you thank your friends. Its not JUST financial support that you would have needed too through that time, but the emotional support too! Plus, I think they need to be quiet and think about their actions. They basically used you with the working for free. Did they think that the finance was a xmas pressy then? I bet thats how they justified it in their minds! Still unfair if you ask me.

Moter is right. Thats just not the way to speak to your child. I say take some distance from them..it will do you, chris, and little beany lots of good!

Pinky - I had a similar situation with my sister too. When I had my "miscarriage" with the ectopic, my sister never contacted me at all. It was 3 months later than she bothered to speak to me (which she then did by shooting off a fast message on facebook), and that was only after my parents bollocked her out for not trying to be supportive.

Such a nice thing for you and that lady to go hunt out that doggy. Most people would leave it...such a considerate thing to do! Hope the doggy was ok. Poor thing.

Pinks! I want my prediction please!


AFM - So..CD2 and impatient (already lol). Not happy with my bleeding and if this IS af then its super light, not having to use anything. Going to cover my back by testing Friday with a cheapy just to rule it out.

Feeling super positive again today. Boughy my preseed and some vitamins for the OH! I also found some ultra sensitive opks! I had issues with anothe rbrand with me not registering the surge at all. I got a feint line which darkened up but was still feint at its darkest. So, these are specially made for women who have that issue so hopefully ill be able to track OV that way an try SMEP instad of every day. Give matts viking sperm a chance to replenish!

Come on! Mrs needs a bump buddy girls! 

xx


----------



## moter98

I do thing the fr is better than the cb opk. Can't say for wonfos yet as I didn't use them until sat. Who knows it may have given me a us on Friday. If I get more pluses and no bfp off to dr I go. I think the fr would work well for you. They seem the most sensitive as per my experiment. 

Hope you get your sticky soon!


----------



## SKP

Pinky32 said:


> omg i had a major temp rise this morning

I did too! Initially it was 98, which would be a drop, but i kepted falling asleep so every 2 hours it was 98. Then at 11 am, it was 98.9. Then i watied a few mins, it went back at forth bewteen 98.7 and 97.9' so i put 98.7' which is 2 points up from my last temp last night. If i have to tweak it later i will, like

Even if i put 98 as initially it is still a high temp for me.


----------



## SKP

Pinky32 said:


> awwww thank you hun - i keep looking at it expecting to see it drop lol
> 
> your chart looks bare but amazing - im soooooooooo excited for you
> 
> :hug:

 Me and you r pretty much having the same temps :) and chart looks good.


----------



## SKP

I checked my cp, and i had a huge glob on me, maybe its last nights left overs haha.position was so so medium to high. And watery.


----------



## Pinky32

thank you skp - i keep having to check it, incase the temps have gone down by themselves lol

wheres your chart? you should add it to your signature


----------



## SKP

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/327bad


----------



## Pinky32

ok as you girls know i checked my cp for the first time about a week(ish) a go and it was high, almost hard to reach

Just randomly i thought i would do it again and it was much easier to find - id say half a finger - is this then classed as medium? i havent yet learned open closed hard or soft etc - just finding it is a big thing for me


----------



## Faythe

I am fecked. Not sure I can stick out this job :nope:


----------



## Pinky32

Sarah

Ive checked with my crystal ball and foresee that your light AF will finish in two days and you will ov quite quickly and then be cooking a little bean


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I am fecked. Not sure I can stick out this job :nope:

oooooooh how was it hunny

i know its long hours, but what about the job itself?


----------



## Faythe

The hours are hard. I work 53.5 hours a week basic. That's before you take into account times like this evening where we were late leaving a customer as we signed them up late. And my travelling times.

I left the house at 8:30am and got home at 9:40pm (Chris collected me too so not like I was waiting for a train)

I mean, I made £130 today with one customer I signed up but after that I only make £70 per customer I get until I've been there a few months then it increased to 80 and then 90.

I was frozen all day too. It's not like I don't want a job because I do but what sort of a life is it to leave early morning, get home late in the evening, eat some toast and go straight to bed. Then repeat.

I'm welling up here :cry:


----------



## Pinky32

awwwww hunny

i do understand and its something that only you and chris can decide

your health and happiness is worth a lot more

the one good thing if you decide this job isnt for you, is you now have the confidence that you can do it.Its great being offered a job even if you didnt want it, just to know that you are what pple are looking for

What you do is a hard job and the money is great compared to jobseekers but like you said, you have to take into consideration travelling, hours away from home, any sort of home life, lack of eating properly etc

Have a think about it, but we all know you will make the right decision

You got this job, you can get another

We have faith in faythe

:hug:


----------



## moter98

oh those are really long hours faythe! are you able to keep working until you find something else?


----------



## Faythe

It's not like I have time to look for something else whilst I am working there. I really thought I could do this but I am not so sure :cry:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ok as you girls know i checked my cp for the first time about a week(ish) a go and it was high, almost hard to reach
> 
> Just randomly i thought i would do it again and it was much easier to find - id say half a finger - is this then classed as medium? i havent yet learned open closed hard or soft etc - just finding it is a big thing for me

you have to figure out what it is for your body. it sounds either medium or low to me. again you have to establish the pattern for your body.


----------



## Pinky32

what does chris say?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok as you girls know i checked my cp for the first time about a week(ish) a go and it was high, almost hard to reach
> 
> Just randomly i thought i would do it again and it was much easier to find - id say half a finger - is this then classed as medium? i havent yet learned open closed hard or soft etc - just finding it is a big thing for me
> 
> you have to figure out what it is for your body. it sounds either medium or low to me. again you have to establish the pattern for your body.Click to expand...

well it was only my second time so i dont know how it feels to be low or medium

guess i have to keep doing it to get to know the difference

when should it be low?
when should it be medium?

i dont really want to do it daily


----------



## Faythe

He's not happy about the hours and thinks it's ridiculous. Esp when I was supposed to finish and leave the office at 8:30pm. We were still in Uxbridge at 8:30pm!

I am self employed and 100% commission based so I am not paid for the hours I work.

Getting home and eating at 9/10pm is bad. I've barely eaten a thing today :nope:

As we're on the road/walking all day I can only take a sarnie with me. Nothing that needs keeping cold so am limited on what I can eat. I miss dinner time too.


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> He's not happy about the hours and thinks it's ridiculous. Esp when I was supposed to finish and leave the office at 8:30pm. We were still in Uxbridge at 8:30pm!
> 
> I am self employed and 100% commission based so I am not paid for the hours I work.
> 
> Getting home and eating at 9/10pm is bad. I've barely eaten a thing today :nope:
> 
> As we're on the road/walking all day I can only take a sarnie with me. Nothing that needs keeping cold so am limited on what I can eat. I miss dinner time too.

how many clients a day do you think you can sign?


----------



## Faythe

3 a week tbh. 

My friend has just sent me some disturbing links about the company. Alarm bells are ringing.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> He's not happy about the hours and thinks it's ridiculous. Esp when I was supposed to finish and leave the office at 8:30pm. We were still in Uxbridge at 8:30pm!
> 
> I am self employed and 100% commission based so I am not paid for the hours I work.
> 
> Getting home and eating at 9/10pm is bad. I've barely eaten a thing today :nope:
> 
> As we're on the road/walking all day I can only take a sarnie with me. Nothing that needs keeping cold so am limited on what I can eat. I miss dinner time too.

i would have quit four hours in! i can't go that long without eating something decent. geez, they are slavedrivers! do you think that is gonna be what a typical day is like for you? that seems like very long days, not sure you would want to do that if you get pregnant either. if it were me, i wouldn't do it. but, there are people that don't mind the hours too. i think you should do what you want to do. if you hate the hours i'm sure there will be something else you can find that will require less hours. that seems like quite a bit to me, especially since you want to start a family. you will not be able to bear being away from your LO for that long i bet.


----------



## Pinky32

3 a week!!!!!

i thought you were going to say a day

hun, its only my opinion but its not worth it

those kind of hours are fine if you have nothing to go home to and can live on sandwiches and toast


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok as you girls know i checked my cp for the first time about a week(ish) a go and it was high, almost hard to reach
> 
> Just randomly i thought i would do it again and it was much easier to find - id say half a finger - is this then classed as medium? i havent yet learned open closed hard or soft etc - just finding it is a big thing for me
> 
> you have to figure out what it is for your body. it sounds either medium or low to me. again you have to establish the pattern for your body.Click to expand...
> 
> well it was only my second time so i dont know how it feels to be low or medium
> 
> guess i have to keep doing it to get to know the difference
> 
> when should it be low?
> when should it be medium?
> 
> i dont really want to do it dailyClick to expand...

it should be low during af and up till around O, then it will rise, then after o will be low again. for some it rises again just before af. for some that are pregnant, it rises higher after implantation, but for some it doesn't get higher until later on in the pregnancy.


----------



## Faythe

I don't think I am going back tomorrow.

One of my besties who is a very savvy man has just text me to say he is very concerned about this company. Sent me company reports on them:

CCJ on 21st Dec 2011 (Say what?!)

And other things about their financial situation that worry me. Also links to questions other people have asked about them online and people answering say they are fake.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I don't think I am going back tomorrow.
> 
> One of my besties who is a very savvy man has just text me to say he is very concerned about this company. Sent me company reports on them:
> 
> CCJ on 21st Dec 2011 (Say what?!)
> 
> And other things about their financial situation that worry me. Also links to questions other people have asked about them online and people answering say they are fake.

RUN!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok as you girls know i checked my cp for the first time about a week(ish) a go and it was high, almost hard to reach
> 
> Just randomly i thought i would do it again and it was much easier to find - id say half a finger - is this then classed as medium? i havent yet learned open closed hard or soft etc - just finding it is a big thing for me
> 
> you have to figure out what it is for your body. it sounds either medium or low to me. again you have to establish the pattern for your body.Click to expand...
> 
> well it was only my second time so i dont know how it feels to be low or medium
> 
> guess i have to keep doing it to get to know the difference
> 
> when should it be low?
> when should it be medium?
> 
> i dont really want to do it dailyClick to expand...
> 
> it should be low during af and up till around O, then it will rise, then after o will be low again. for some it rises again just before af. for some that are pregnant, it rises higher after implantation, but for some it doesn't get higher until later on in the pregnancy.Click to expand...

ok so i;ll wait for af then check it then, then i will know what low feels like


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I don't think I am going back tomorrow.
> 
> One of my besties who is a very savvy man has just text me to say he is very concerned about this company. Sent me company reports on them:
> 
> CCJ on 21st Dec 2011 (Say what?!)
> 
> And other things about their financial situation that worry me. Also links to questions other people have asked about them online and people answering say they are fake.

go with your gut feeling


----------



## Faythe

Something doesn't sound right to me.

They claim to be the biggest marketing company in the UK but I've never heard of them also for me Marketing is NOT knocking on doors.

The fact we're paid cash in hand and have to register ourselves as self employed just doesn't seem right to me either :nope:

Also, 53 hours a week. 100% commission. If I only make 3 sales a week then forget my 130 for first sale and let's work it out on 70 per sale.

70 x 3 = 210
210 x 4 = 840

53hrs a week for £840

So if I only do 3 sales a week totally £210 before Tax and NI that means for 53 hrs a week I am basically getting 3.96ph (Even though I am not paid by hour but just to give you an idea of how shit a deal this is on me)


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Something doesn't sound right to me.
> 
> They claim to be the biggest marketing company in the UK but I've never heard of them also for me Marketing is NOT knocking on doors.
> 
> The fact we're paid cash in hand and have to register ourselves as self employed just doesn't seem right to me either :nope:
> 
> Also, 53 hours a week. 100% commission. If I only make 3 sales a week then forget my 130 for first sale and let's work it out on 70 per sale.
> 
> 70 x 3 = 210
> 210 x 4 = 840
> 
> 53hrs a week for £840
> 
> So if I only do 3 sales a week totally £210 before Tax and NI that means for 53 hrs a week I am basically getting 3.96ph (Even though I am not paid by hour but just to give you an idea of how shit a deal this is on me)

there must be something else out there!


----------



## Pinky32

how can you claim what hours youve workedif its cash in hand - that alone has alarm bells ringing

your into marketing so you know if their the biggest in uk

3.96 isnt worth it hun

no life,no food, no home time, no social life,work work work for 3.96


----------



## Pinky32

god it annoys me that i have to keep emptying my message box and sent box grrrr


----------



## Faythe

What if I don't get any sales some week? No security.

When they said no to BACS this morning I was feeling a bit suspicious.

I'm glad my friend has looked into this for me because I was a little concerned over some things that were said.

Exactly! No life - out the door early, back home 12 or more hours later. Eat toast then sleep. Repeat.

Chris told me he wasn't happy about it and would rather we struggle with money. Girls I cannot tell you how shattered I am and how cold I was today :nope:

I just want a 9-5 job.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> god it annoys me that i have to keep emptying my message box and sent box grrrr

me too!


----------



## SKP

OI would turn the other way. Not worth it. I dont know what the 3.96 means. lol


----------



## Pinky32

its bad enough in the summer but not when its bloody freezing

no hun,i think your right to be suspicious of them

some jobs are ok to be cash in hand but only if their side jobs, not your main one

and like you said, if you dont get any clients in a week, your out of pocket


----------



## Pinky32

SKP said:


> OI would turn the other way. Not worth it. I dont know what the 3.96 means. lol

£3.96 english pound


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> What if I don't get any sales some week? No security.
> 
> When they said no to BACS this morning I was feeling a bit suspicious.
> 
> I'm glad my friend has looked into this for me because I was a little concerned over some things that were said.
> 
> Exactly! No life - out the door early, back home 12 or more hours later. Eat toast then sleep. Repeat.
> 
> Chris told me he wasn't happy about it and would rather we struggle with money. Girls I cannot tell you how shattered I am and how cold I was today :nope:
> 
> I just want a 9-5 job.

since OH is behind you on this, why not just look for the 9-5you want.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> god it annoys me that i have to keep emptying my message box and sent box grrrr
> 
> me too!Click to expand...

do it then :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> SKP said:
> 
> 
> OI would turn the other way. Not worth it. I dont know what the 3.96 means. lol
> 
> £3.96 english poundClick to expand...

ok, i just did the conversion to us $'s. that's not even minimum wage faythe! you could work at mcdonalds for more money! (or a like place in the uk)


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> god it annoys me that i have to keep emptying my message box and sent box grrrr
> 
> me too!Click to expand...
> 
> do it then :rofl:Click to expand...

fine, i will right now


----------



## Pinky32

its not the minimum wage here either

id rather clean toilets in macdonalds for £6 an hour


----------



## SKP

3.96 pounds is 6.20 canadian. You start with 12 canadian just at a macdonalds. 

Your company is robbing you, 

Miniumum wage where I live is 13 dollars.

Man my temps is still high, and i feel and look like im 4 months pregnant. I already have a belly, but it seems like i have more of a belly :(


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> its not the minimum wage here either
> 
> id rather clean toilets in macdonalds for £6 an hour

me too! faythe can make more working there, and only 40 hours a week too!


----------



## Pinky32

you get £50+ a week on jobseekers plus any housing benefits you can get so its really not worth it faythe


----------



## SKP

You would have to be 4.96 to get our 13 canadian dollar. for your job in what you are doing, should be about like in the 25-30 an hour here in canadian which is 20 for you.


----------



## SKP

50 to you is 80.00 canadian.


----------



## SKP

You may never reach our minium wage of 13 canadian, but only 3.96 is pretty low for oyur job and where you are. that seems like below minium wage for you.


----------



## Faythe

Starting a new jobsearch tomorrow. I'm not going back.

I'm shattered and only been in 2hrs. Not much of a life.

There are other alarm bells about them that I'll explain tomorrow. I'm off to bed as I am exhausted :(

Thanks girks :hugs: xx


----------



## moter98

night faythe. hope you find a job you love with reasonable hours. :hugs:


----------



## SKP

Night!

motor98, your 1 dpo now :) Your chart is looking good. I think mine does too.


----------



## Pinky32

night faythe - have a good, well deserved sleep xxx


----------



## SKP

Pinky, you and I are 7 dpo! I m getting my progesterone checked tomorrow.


----------



## moter98

thanks SKP. i think i might be 2dpo but not changing my ticker till tomorrow. you don't have your chart in your siggy.


----------



## Pinky32

why get it checked?


----------



## SKP

Today is the day of implant, and my temp initially went down to 98, should I change it to that or should I keep what I have.

My progesterone to see if I actually ovulated


----------



## SKP

I have it in my sig now.


----------



## Pinky32

you said earlier that your first temp was 98 but then you re=took 

i would go by first temp


----------



## moter98

yep, go with first temp.


----------



## SKP

I changed todays temp to 98, since I had that initially, ever since 6 am for every 2 hours until 11 am in was 98. so i changed it to that. This dip could be implant. we will see tomorrow. No spotting right now. Last time when I was at implat which i thought was implant I spotted, but that was my af gearing up. I spotted for 2 weeks, before my lmp.


----------



## SKP

It still over my coverline. 1 weeks to go if anything happens. I wil wait a week after guessed start date, do a final blood test, then if a no show I will take progesterone again to get my af, then start clomid.

It seems different this time, I never had these high temps. I htink its a true dip becuase my room temp has been constant, and i been in the high 98's until this morning.


----------



## Pinky32

why cant i see my chart :cry:

says 503 service uavailable


----------



## Pinky32

so what is the blood test checking?whether your body makes progesterone?


----------



## moter98

i cant see my chart either. i think you have to go to FF to see your own chart. your chart looks great though. nice and high temps.


----------



## moter98

i think i might need my progesterone looked at too. do you think my temps are too low and show low progesterone? my chart is in my siggy.


----------



## Pinky32

it suddenly let me in to ff

i keep lookingat my chart and smiling

i cant tell looking at a chart if someone produces progesterone but temps look good


----------



## Pinky32

you have a lovely high temp today


----------



## moter98

i dont know. will see tomorrow.
:flasher:


----------



## Pinky32

lol stop flashing at me and stop worrying


----------



## moter98

i can't help it!
:flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher:
it's like a sickness.


----------



## Pinky32

oooooooooh tina i never told you

earlier when i had a 2 1/2 hour sleep (tut tut) i had a weird dream which is hard to pinpoint but someone (im not sure who) told me the name paige

what do you think of that name? i like it


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> i can't help it!
> :flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher:
> it's like a sickness.

lol your a sick girl :haha:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> oooooooooh tina i never told you
> 
> earlier when i had a 2 1/2 hour sleep (tut tut) i had a weird dream which is hard to pinpoint but someone (im not sure who) told me the name paige
> 
> what do you think of that name? i like it

i LOVE that name! it was in my top four girl names when i was pregnant with #1. it is such a pretty name. that's one name down. one more to go!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i can't help it!
> :flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher:
> it's like a sickness.
> 
> lol your a sick girl :haha:Click to expand...

don't i know it!


----------



## Pinky32

ooooh i love the name

i wish i knew who said it in my dream


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ooooh i love the name
> 
> i wish i knew who said it in my dream

it was twin girl #1.


----------



## Pinky32

why didnt she tell me her name too


----------



## Pinky32

i like names like tilly, maisie, madison


----------



## moter98

i like them all. madison was on my list too but DH vetoed.


----------



## moter98

maybe she is coming to you in your dreams tonight.
i'm sure they each want the spotlight in your dreams.


----------



## Pinky32

i like paige and madison

hmmmmmmm


----------



## Pinky32

ooooh that would be nice


----------



## moter98

there. see you have thought about baby names!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

oooooh i forgot to ask - how was adens weekend?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> there. see you have thought about baby names!!!!

dont know why - waste of time really


----------



## moter98

i don't know about that


----------



## Pinky32

problem is, i now have no idea whem af is due

its started on 1st jan so im guessing around end jan/beg feb


----------



## moter98

usually 14 days past O


----------



## Pinky32

so about 23rd jan then


----------



## moter98

yep. good luck!!!!
gotta go!!!


----------



## Pinky32

ok have a good evening

night night


----------



## moter98

you too!! get some sleep for those two little beans in there.


----------



## SKP

I am expected for af on the 22nd. Give or take a week I say, becuase I was expected the 22nd in dec, but started a week later. but maybe the progesterone pushed it a week.

I check for progesterone to see if I ovulated I think.

If I take a pregnancy blood test at 8dpo, would I be able to know if pregnant or not? or even if my progesterone was really high?


----------



## Faythe

Morning ladies :)

Just dropping in early after taking my temp and updating FF. Think my chart is looking promising!

Back off to sleep now haha. X


----------



## Pinky32

faythe your chart looks lovely hun

take it you didnt go back to work today lol

my temp took a dip but its still ok


----------



## Tryingmybest

I don't know what mine is doing now.


----------



## honeycheeks

Pinky32 said:


> faythe your chart looks lovely hun
> 
> take it you didnt go back to work today lol
> 
> my temp took a dip but its still ok

I looked at your chart Pinky. There is a dip , but it still looks good. I hope it stays high tomorrow.


----------



## Pinky32

ellllllo honey - how you doing? like the new pic - feel like your watching me :rofl:

your chart looks lovely and high

i was a bit worried with dip this morning but its still quite high so im not worrying (yet)

Trying - give it a day or two and ff might give you crosshairs - your due to ov today


----------



## Tryingmybest

Trying - give it a day or two and ff might give you crosshairs - your due to ov today[/QUOTE]


:happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

:haha:


how much later was yesterdays and sundays temps taken?


----------



## honeycheeks

Pinky32 said:


> ellllllo honey - how you doing? like the new pic - feel like your watching me :rofl:
> 
> your chart looks lovely and high
> 
> i was a bit worried with dip this morning but its still quite high so im not worrying (yet)
> 
> Trying - give it a day or two and ff might give you crosshairs - your due to ov today

Oh yeah Pinky, My eyes are ON you. Im glad you liked the pic, I wasnt quite sure if I should keep it. I feel so ecstatic looking at my chart. Bet I spent atleast 2 hours since morning looking at my chart :winkwink:

Your temp after the dip is still quite above your coverline, so I guess its not time to worry yet.

Im today 7dpo and I'm sure I'l start feeling low from now. The second week of the TWW is always too terrible for me. Its probably because I expect a big sign above my head that says "ÿeah, you have implanted". I just start feeling that the egg got washed out of my body.


----------



## Pinky32

haha i was like that yesterday, kept checking my chart and smiling

got it into my head that the temps would magically drop on their own for some reason lol

not keen on my chart today so ive only looked at it once - can help but start to worry

this tww is the worst bit! you get excited waiting for ov and then for a few days after your happy but then boredom kicks in, and all you want is a sign telling you if you are preggy or not


----------



## honeycheeks

Pinky32 said:


> haha i was like that yesterday, kept checking my chart and smiling
> 
> got it into my head that the temps would magically drop on their own for some reason lol
> 
> not keen on my chart today so ive only looked at it once - can help but start to worry
> 
> this tww is the worst bit! you get excited waiting for ov and then for a few days after your happy but then boredom kicks in, and all you want is a sign telling you if you are preggy or not

For me, the TWW has been better than others. I ovulated very late, never so late before. So I wasnt even sure If I ovulated and by then it was almost time for AF. So I was in two minds all the time wondering once if I ovulated and then wondering if AF was on her way. I tell you, it really kept my silly mind off the TWW torture for atleast 4-5 days before I was really convinced that there is no witch and I am really in the TWW. Lets see how the next week goes.

Wonder what tells me that you are going to get your :bfp: before me,Pinky:haha:


----------



## Pinky32

honeycheeks said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> haha i was like that yesterday, kept checking my chart and smiling
> 
> got it into my head that the temps would magically drop on their own for some reason lol
> 
> not keen on my chart today so ive only looked at it once - can help but start to worry
> 
> this tww is the worst bit! you get excited waiting for ov and then for a few days after your happy but then boredom kicks in, and all you want is a sign telling you if you are preggy or not
> 
> For me, the TWW has been better than others. I ovulated very late, never so late before. So I wasnt even sure If I ovulated and by then it was almost time for AF. So I was in two minds all the time wondering once if I ovulated and then wondering if AF was on her way. I tell you, it really kept my silly mind off the TWW torture for atleast 4-5 days before I was really convinced that there is no witch and I am really in the TWW. Lets see how the next week goes.
> 
> Wonder what tells me that you are going to get your :bfp: before me,Pinky:haha:Click to expand...

Lol you ov late and i ov 16 days earlier than expected!!!

Its those little voices you keep hearing and we've never listened to then before so why start now :rofl:


----------



## honeycheeks

Pinky, I have this funny feeling that this is the month for both of us, since there was drama right since the beginning with you Ov too early and me being ridiculously late and now we are almost the same dpo inspite of being poles apart initially.


----------



## Pinky32

I feel its a good month for you hun :hugs:

it is weird that we were at completely opposites with our cycles and now just one day difference


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> :haha:
> 
> 
> how much later was yesterdays and sundays temps taken?

I normally do it at 8 or 9am. The late ones were 11 and 1pm for one them!


----------



## Tryingmybest

how long does :spermy: live inside us?


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :haha:
> 
> 
> how much later was yesterdays and sundays temps taken?
> 
> I normally do it at 8 or 9am. The late ones were 11 and 1pm for one them!Click to expand...

I know some people adjust their temps if taken at a different time. On one of my calendars it adjusts it for you.


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> how long does :spermy: live inside us?

the average is 5 days hun


----------



## honeycheeks

Tryingmybest said:


> how long does :spermy: live inside us?

The longest sperm can live inside us is 4-5 days in the most perfect conditions. Now this depends on the health of the sperm and also favorable environment inside the body.It is not as simple as it sounds. You can understand a lot more if you watch "The Great Sperm Race". It is truly enlightening and amazing documentary. You could find it on youtube.


----------



## Pinky32

ok ive just read that its quite normal to have a temp dip which could be implantation - what is it if you get a rise instead?

yesterday my temp rose and today gone back to "normal" - is this a boost of something or that the egg didnt implant?


----------



## Faythe

I canny keep up with all these noobs.

Well, I have all day to catch up now haha!


----------



## Pinky32

Honeycheeks is a lovely old friend of mine

:haha: did you have a good sleep?


----------



## Faythe

Yeah. Feel better for being able to catch up on my sleep.

I'm going to turn my phone off in a bit because no doubt they'll phone and text me. Can't be arsed with that shit lol.

Got lots of housework to do today! Fun fun :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

Im glad you didnt go back there

It didnt sound right and you were so tired yesterday when you got home its just not worth it


----------



## Faythe

Yeah I was fecked and freezing :cry:


----------



## Pinky32

I bet!!!!

Not worth it - especially if theres no basic pay etc


----------



## Faythe

Agreed!

I am so hungry haha!

I POAS today and you can guess BFN. I feel I'm out this cycle :cry:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Agreed!
> 
> I am so hungry haha!
> 
> I POAS today and you can guess BFN. I feel I'm out this cycle :cry:

Awwww hunny, i poas too and got the same :cry:

Your not out, dont ask me why i think that, i just do - i get a gut feeling that its going to be quite late in the cycle but your gonna get it hun - believe!

I had a massive wave of nausea hit me about half hour ago


----------



## Faythe

I hope we both get our BFP's this cycle. 

If not then both Chris and I will be taking a visit to the doctor!


----------



## Pinky32

I know you hate pple symptom spotting - but do you have any?

you wont be needing the docs hun, this is your month, i can feel it in my waters :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

Yesterday and this morning I've had some dull ache, almost like AF.

On another note I need to post back this 'trainee badge' back to WMSR and I was thinking of putting a letter in. Something along these lines:

Dear Ty

Firstly I would just like to thank you for your time and support you gave me on Friday and Monday. It was appreciated but I just don't feel that this is the right job for me.

When I came for the interview, I was not at any point led to believe that WMSR's idea of 'marketing' would be cold calling. OK, so I got the idea on Friday of what the job entailed but I really wanted to give it a go and make it work. After Monday and getting home at 10pm I decided that it really is not for me. 

In my opinion 'cold calling' is not a career no matter what way you look at it and it certainly is not marketing.

When I was involved in Marketing at Destination Triumph and Bykebitz it involved media advertising, e-marketing, e-commerce and taking demo's out to bike meets. That is what I would call Marketing. Knocking on people's doors is just sales and I really don't feel that working a basic of 53 hours a week doing that is where I want to be in life.

I sat down and worked out the math on doing 3 sales a week. It is just over £800 a month and for working over 53 hours it's just not worth it.

I also pulled up some company reports and I have to say I was a little concerned with what I found and the feedback from others online who've dealt with WMSR. What really baffles me is for a company that is allegedly a marketing company then why is the website purely devoted for recruitment. It just doesn't add up.

But that aside, I just felt like I owed you an explanation. Thank you for your time and I wish you all the best for the future.


----------



## Pinky32

That letters fine hun but i wouldnt call it "cold calling" i would call it "door knocking"

The reason i say this is because (im not too sure what you were selling but its something to do with bikes), cold calling pple on the phone is a bad enough job but you could be going by a list of clients but door knocking is too random - the amount of doors you have to knock on to get someone home is massive, let alone them wanting what your selling


----------



## Faythe

OK. Makes sense though doesn't it?

It is NOT marketing. Like I had an arguement in the meeting room with one of the lads that said media marketing is in-direct and it's not. Not entirely.

He disagreed with me and told me I was wrong.


----------



## Pinky32

its not my field at all im afraid

its such a shame that it didnt work out

BUT on a positive - it makes you more alert for your next interview and to know what questions to ask them in depth


----------



## Faythe

Yeah, true! I now know not to be blinded by just wanting a job.


----------



## moter98

Ok, finally all caught up! Faythe, I think you made the right choice. My DH is in real estate and does not believe in cold calling. For one, it's terribly annoying to most "customers". For two, it does not net you results worth your time. DH does do marketing for himself, but no calls or knocking in doors. It's a waste of time. The agents that do it have the Lear production. Ok, I went off on a teeny rant there. I'm glad you are doing what makes you happy faythe. You're temps look great, possibly onto a triphasic? 8dpo is really early to get a bfp. Something like 10% I believe will get a bfp before 10dpo.

Pinky- your temps look good to me. You did have a did today (possible implantation?), but well above the cover line. I had a dip below cover line one cycle but it shot back up next day.

And me, well I guess I am 3dpo already! Had a temp rise this morning and ff gave me crosshairs! That went fast considering I wasn't even sure I'd yet. The opk's I took, wondfo negative, first response looks positive, same color as control line, but I'm counting it as negative as yesterdays was way darker than control line. I read something about a true positive is when it's the darkest and any taken after that are lighter, even if as dark as control are considered negative. So I'm going with that. It's also possible I am only 1dpo too since my opk was so dark yesterday. Ff may change my crosshairs yet.


----------



## Faythe

I wish I'd not wasted my time and had listened to the little voices in the back of my head when they were saying that something wasn't right.

Especially when in the meeting room they were almost 'justifying' their door knocking as marketing (direct)

I had a disagreement with the guy because he said that media advertising and e-marketing was in-direct, when it's not. Some media advertising is, yes. But when you look at specialist media then no, it's not. And the majority of e-marketing is aimed at a specific target audience.

Quite posibly. I feel my temps look good but trying to not get too excited lol.

Woo for 3dpo! You're right behind me! Here's hoping we'll all get our BFP's this month. How awesome would that be? :cloud9:


----------



## moter98

Sounds like they are just a telemarketing company trying to be a marketing company.

It would be so unbelievably great if we all get to first tri together!


----------



## Faythe

It would be AWESOME! I have everything crossed for us this month.


----------



## moter98

Me too!! The journey has lasted long enough now.


----------



## Faythe

Yeah agreed! If I end up on Cycle 15, I might start to lose my positive attitude :dohh:


----------



## moter98

FX for you!


----------



## SKP

Well todays temp is screwed. Thanks to our minus 40 below weather, our pipes froze, and we have leakage in our plumbing. ANd becuase of the frozen pipes, our tub is backed up with sewage. yuck. So here I am woken up at 6 am, becuase mother is so worried, I am leaving for our hardware store, it opens at 7 am, to buy some heating tape, it insulates the piping, and seek advice.

So temp is screwed, so I am just going to put it as 98, and disregard.

After Im done the store, I am doing my progesterone blood test, then I will have results of that in 2 days.


----------



## Faythe

Sorry to hear that SKP. Sounds dreadful and I hope you get it sorted ASAP :hugs:

Eugh our washing machine is leaking AGAIN! This is like the 4th or 5th time it has been 'repaired' :growlmad:


----------



## sarahuk

Here we go again with the 6 million pages while ive been crocheting!!

Hey ladies 

Moter - Im sure we will both get our stickies soon!!

We have similar temps..Im normally in the 36.2? ish range pre ov and then 36.5-7ish post ov. if yours is low, mine is low!

So what is your conclusion on ze OPK analysis? :shrug:

SK - Your chart is looking nice for an implantation dip! :yipee: I hope all goes well with the bloodwork.

Pink - Im glad you asked the question about CP. It all baffles me. Its just like trying to decide when to record light period or spotting...I can never decide :dohh: Glad you found it easier this time! I defo need to give it a damn good go!

I LOVE your prediction! You need to set up an ebay service..Pinkys Predictions!

I hear you about the message box. I tried to go into mine two days ago and then my browser crashed trying to open it, and since then its become empty lol. So if I havent responded to a message, you know why..its gone!!

Love your names for the twins!

I really wouldnt worry about temps. Tbh, I stop now after I have my crosshairs. No amount of ups or downs will bring us our bfp..only a bfp will do that! I had the best chart ever..went triphastic. Found that only 5% of those charts arent expectefd to result in pregnanct. Obviously it didnt for me!! I think its too east to get pulled in and scrutinse the temps and worry about what it all means. Stress in itself can impact how our cycles go. Its just like the coverline...doesnt really mean anything, its all relative! 

Also with the rise and falls..how you sleep can greatly impact that. If youve been sleeping with your mouth open etc it can change the temps. Its why many, and my docs, have said temping vaginally is the best way to get solid consistent temps :)

Faythe - Aww hun..:flower: Its bound to be testing at first. Im sure things will ease up when youre used to the routine. Actually...scrap that. Ive read ahead and the job sounds like a joke. Im with Mot and pinky on this. The job tbh sounds fairly heavy duty and its not going to really fit into your lifestyle when youre preggers. I think id have left after the first day! The company sounds like its on the fiddle. Those door to door types normally are. My ex went for one and I demanded he quiet for similar reasons. You need a job with security...this aint one!

Nooooo!!! :nope: dont say that about cycle 15...i just had that one! :D 

Pinky/Faythe - Youre testing too early to let the result put you in an "im out" state of mind :) Average first positive result in FF is 13.6dpo. So dont even think it till later! I didnt get my bfp till 17dpo.


AFM - Was a bit confused yesterday since bleeding went brown then stopped. And even then was just more like spotting. Back today! GAH. I think Ill test friday to rule it out since ive bled before with a bfp. Its been a very confusing cycle!

Excited.com. Ordered my preseed/ovulations yesterday aftenroon and it arrived today! Cant wait to get poas!! Bring it on!!


----------



## Faythe

Sarah, sorry I didn't reply to your other post :blush:

Sometimes when I'm on my BB I miss posts and sometimes am too lazy to reply to everyone. It's terrible, I know :dohh:

I'm on the laptop today so all is well haha!

Exactly, it doesn't sound right does it? Like the director said they're a new company but when I pulled up company records I could see they've been around since 2004. Also what sort of a company that is allegedly 'Marketing' bases their entire website around recruitement and then tells you when you're offered a position that you're self employed BUT have to do those set hours. IMO there is something not quite right there :nope:

Haha I know it was too early to test but I have a bad POAS addiction and also did an OPK too for good measure :rofl:

My chart is looking good so far so I need to remind myself to be positive and just be patient for testing.

Oooo where did you get your OPK's and pre-seed from?

How're you doing today? :flower:


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Sarah, sorry I didn't reply to your other post :blush:
> 
> Sometimes when I'm on my BB I miss posts and sometimes am too lazy to reply to everyone. It's terrible, I know :dohh:
> 
> I'm on the laptop today so all is well haha!
> 
> Exactly, it doesn't sound right does it? Like the director said they're a new company but when I pulled up company records I could see they've been around since 2004. Also what sort of a company that is allegedly 'Marketing' bases their entire website around recruitement and then tells you when you're offered a position that you're self employed BUT have to do those set hours. IMO there is something not quite right there :nope:
> 
> Haha I know it was too early to test but I have a bad POAS addiction and also did an OPK too for good measure :rofl:
> 
> My chart is looking good so far so I need to remind myself to be positive and just be patient for testing.
> 
> Oooo where did you get your OPK's and pre-seed from?
> 
> How're you doing today? :flower:

Hey chick!

Dont worry about it! These groups tend to get fast and furious and its hard to keep up sometimes! Ive started to cheap by opening up "reply" in a seperate tab and writing my responses as I read down each post since my last lol.

Yep that company sounds well dodgy! Its hard to really know though until you get your foot in the door. I reckon theres been plenty before you that have done the same and quit after their first day! Did they even give you a contract of employment? I suppose they got around that too by saying youre self employed? lol. Quitting that place is the best thing youve done today! Now you can concentrate on finding a job you truly deserve, and that wont kill you in the process! I got tired just reading about it :dohh:

Haha I hear you on the poas addiction. Even though I know Ive most likely got the witch atm the desire to pee and be sure is eating me up. That being said, sometimes its a good thing. Im a big advocate of listening to your body rather than common sense sometimes. If I hadnt of done that I wouldnt have picked up my ectopic till it was too late! 

You defo have to remain positive. Remember what they say! Think positive, be positive, pee positive!

https:/https://www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk/ is where I ordered the stuff from. I found it to be the cheapest place. The ultra sensitive opks are in the special offers section. What swayed me too was the 99p delivery. Awesome place!

And im doing great today love! Im over my witch blues and ready to test out these opks! Its so easy to please me it seems lol

xx


----------



## Faythe

I had a 'disclosure' form but not a contract as such.

Doesn't matter now though, I guess. I think they've gathered that I am not going back :haha:

I'm sorry about your ectopic and you're right about listening to your body. Better to be doubley sure, if not for your health but peace of mind.

Tbh even if I don't get my BFP this month I doubt it'll make me feel pants. I'm too much of a cheery person to let it drag me down. And I think that being positive attracts positive things into your life. I mean, who'd want to surround themselves with negativity? :wacko:

I got my OPK's and pre-seed from babymad. I might have to look at that link because I _might_ need some more OPK's and IC's HPT's. 

Btw, pre-seed get's very messy. Don't use the suggested dose! I did and it went everywhere and I am not kidding lol. Last two times I used 1g and it was more than enough :thumbup:

Best attitude to have and think how much fun you'll have with POAS :haha: xx


----------



## Pinky32

God im coldddddddddddddd

Sarah - glad you like the prediction - cos its gonna come true

Lovin Pinkys Predictions - might just set that up!!! :rofl:

Ive come back from shopping with a "dont care" attitude which im sure will change later but for the moment im not looking at my chart or stressing about anything.

Ive always slept with my big fat gob open as ive never been able to breath thru my nose for long.

I treated myself to some new bedding today so im about to go do that and keep my mind occupied

Moter - loving the chart hun, woooo hooooo go you!!!!!

Faythe - Your so like me, I did a preggy test and still wanted to poas so did an opk for the hell of it and then paniced in case it came up positive lol Im over my poas addiction for the time being now

FF is telling me to wait until something silly like 28th jan to test hmmm dont know if i can hold out that long though


----------



## Faythe

What do you think to these strips in vials? Now sure if they'd be OK to use at home? :shrug:

https://www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk/acatalog/Professional_Fertility_Test_Bundles.html


----------



## Pinky32

sounds expensive

ooops did my maths wrong there lol


----------



## Faythe

Eh? 25 OPK's and 25 HPT's for £12. That's cheap :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

my HCG 10miu tests are £4.20 for 25 and they sent me 50 in error lol


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Here we go again with the 6 million pages while ive been crocheting!!
> 
> Hey ladies
> 
> Moter - Im sure we will both get our stickies soon!!
> 
> We have similar temps..Im normally in the 36.2? ish range pre ov and then 36.5-7ish post ov. if yours is low, mine is low!
> 
> So what is your conclusion on ze OPK analysis? :shrug:
> 
> SK - Your chart is looking nice for an implantation dip! :yipee: I hope all goes well with the bloodwork.
> 
> Pink - Im glad you asked the question about CP. It all baffles me. Its just like trying to decide when to record light period or spotting...I can never decide :dohh: Glad you found it easier this time! I defo need to give it a damn good go!
> 
> I LOVE your prediction! You need to set up an ebay service..Pinkys Predictions!
> 
> I hear you about the message box. I tried to go into mine two days ago and then my browser crashed trying to open it, and since then its become empty lol. So if I havent responded to a message, you know why..its gone!!
> 
> Love your names for the twins!
> 
> I really wouldnt worry about temps. Tbh, I stop now after I have my crosshairs. No amount of ups or downs will bring us our bfp..only a bfp will do that! I had the best chart ever..went triphastic. Found that only 5% of those charts arent expectefd to result in pregnanct. Obviously it didnt for me!! I think its too east to get pulled in and scrutinse the temps and worry about what it all means. Stress in itself can impact how our cycles go. Its just like the coverline...doesnt really mean anything, its all relative!
> 
> Also with the rise and falls..how you sleep can greatly impact that. If youve been sleeping with your mouth open etc it can change the temps. Its why many, and my docs, have said temping vaginally is the best way to get solid consistent temps :)
> 
> Faythe - Aww hun..:flower: Its bound to be testing at first. Im sure things will ease up when youre used to the routine. Actually...scrap that. Ive read ahead and the job sounds like a joke. Im with Mot and pinky on this. The job tbh sounds fairly heavy duty and its not going to really fit into your lifestyle when youre preggers. I think id have left after the first day! The company sounds like its on the fiddle. Those door to door types normally are. My ex went for one and I demanded he quiet for similar reasons. You need a job with security...this aint one!
> 
> Nooooo!!! :nope: dont say that about cycle 15...i just had that one! :D
> 
> Pinky/Faythe - Youre testing too early to let the result put you in an "im out" state of mind :) Average first positive result in FF is 13.6dpo. So dont even think it till later! I didnt get my bfp till 17dpo.
> 
> 
> AFM - Was a bit confused yesterday since bleeding went brown then stopped. And even then was just more like spotting. Back today! GAH.  I think Ill test friday to rule it out since ive bled before with a bfp. Its been a very confusing cycle!
> 
> Excited.com. Ordered my preseed/ovulations yesterday aftenroon and it arrived today! Cant wait to get poas!! Bring it on!!

i'm thinking that the CB digi would be ok to use. I do think it's accurate now after my little experiment and it is fun to see the smiley face. the first response with the lines i think is accurate too and probably detects the lowest amount of lh. so, if you have problems getting a + opk, i would go with the first response. otherwise the digi's are good too. just stop testing after your first positive! it will drive you crazy, trust me!!


----------



## moter98

had to do some work for dh. done now so i have the rest of the day off, yay!


----------



## Faythe

Fab stuff hun :D

I've done a tonne of washing today but wish I hadn't as the machine is chucking water out all over the floor again :growlmad:

I just need to flick the hoover around quickly and do some washing up. Got to do dusting tomorrow. I quite like being a house wife :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

your temps are looking good moter


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Fab stuff hun :D
> 
> I've done a tonne of washing today but wish I hadn't as the machine is chucking water out all over the floor again :growlmad:
> 
> I just need to flick the hoover around quickly and do some washing up. Got to do dusting tomorrow. I quite like being a house wife :blush:

agreed! i would much rather stay home with kiddo and work for DH. have you had someone come out to look at your washing machine? that happened to me a few years back. turns out there was a hole in one of the lines.


----------



## Faythe

Indeed they are!


----------



## SKP

Pinky32 said:


> ok ive just read that its quite normal to have a temp dip which could be implantation - what is it if you get a rise instead?
> 
> yesterday my temp rose and today gone back to "normal" - is this a boost of something or that the egg didnt implant?

My pattern is the same as you pinky. I was 98.6 now today is not quite accurate but i put 98.1. Today is kind of a messed day.


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Fab stuff hun :D
> 
> I've done a tonne of washing today but wish I hadn't as the machine is chucking water out all over the floor again :growlmad:
> 
> I just need to flick the hoover around quickly and do some washing up. Got to do dusting tomorrow. I quite like being a house wife :blush:
> 
> agreed! i would much rather stay home with kiddo and work for DH. have you had someone come out to look at your washing machine? that happened to me a few years back. turns out there was a hole in one of the lines.Click to expand...

Yeah we did. Allegedly it was 'fixed' but this is like the 5th time it's leaked everywhere :dohh:


----------



## SKP

Has my cd 21 progesterone test. They said I get results in a week. Lol Im supposed to start in a week. Hopefully i will if not pregnant. I dont ever want a long cycle again. Im tired of it. From now on they are artificial cycles lol.

My longest cycle was 6 months, my shortest was 21 days.

Pinky go to pregnology.com, a great place and it tells you what goes on each cycle day. And mine and yours says implant day was around this time, hence our temp drops possibly . ? :)


----------



## Pinky32

but is mine a dip today or a surge yesterday?


----------



## Faythe

No idea Pinky :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

where do i see what goes on each cycle day on that site?


----------



## SKP

The 98.8 temp is probably a burst of hormone, and the next temp is the dip. Just guessing here.

When was your last af, how many cd are you


----------



## SKP

Under My ovulation at the top left


----------



## Pinky32

af started on 1st jan so im CD17 today

you me and faythe are all 8DPO


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Fab stuff hun :D
> 
> I've done a tonne of washing today but wish I hadn't as the machine is chucking water out all over the floor again :growlmad:
> 
> I just need to flick the hoover around quickly and do some washing up. Got to do dusting tomorrow. I quite like being a house wife :blush:
> 
> agreed! i would much rather stay home with kiddo and work for DH. have you had someone come out to look at your washing machine? that happened to me a few years back. turns out there was a hole in one of the lines.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah we did. Allegedly it was 'fixed' but this is like the 5th time it's leaked everywhere :dohh:Click to expand...

they should come out again free of charge or at least a reduced cost since they obviously have not fixed it!


----------



## SKP

Pinky32 said:


> af started on 1st jan so im CD17 today
> 
> you me and faythe are all 8DPO

What is your average cycle length


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe - unless its proven that you broke the machine, the landlord should be paying for the repairs

SKP - i dont know hun, my signature shows my cycle lengths - they;ve all been different


----------



## SKP

By putting in a 26 cd, and starting jan 1 and average af as 7 days your on cd 17 with ovulation date as Jan 12

Which brings you short 3 days of implant but implant can happen earlier then that. Cant remember the window for it

I dont know if this matches you at all.


----------



## Faythe

Tina, we don't pay for it as the landlord does :thumbup:

I'm feeling quite positive with my chart as it looks like it's gone triphasic so fingers crossed it's a little bean getting snug and making my temp rise :cloud9:


----------



## SKP

I dont think it would work for you since you have irregular cycle dates. With my stats im around implant.


----------



## Pinky32

SKP said:


> By putting in a 26 cd, and starting jan 1 and average af as 7 days your on cd 17 with ovulation date as Jan 12
> 
> Which brings you short 3 days of implant but implant can happen earlier then that. Cant remember the window for it
> 
> I dont know if this matches you at all.


average af is only 3-4 days max for me ever! 

I ov on CD9 which was 9th Jan

implantation can happen between 6-12DPO


----------



## SKP

Faythe said:


> Tina, we don't pay for it as the landlord does :thumbup:
> 
> I'm feeling quite positive with my chart as it looks like it's gone triphasic so fingers crossed it's a little bean getting snug and making my temp rise :cloud9:

Who knows, temps are hi and may get higher.


----------



## SKP

I ovulated on jan 9th as well. I think haha. Lets say within the window lol.


----------



## Faythe

SKP said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Tina, we don't pay for it as the landlord does :thumbup:
> 
> I'm feeling quite positive with my chart as it looks like it's gone triphasic so fingers crossed it's a little bean getting snug and making my temp rise :cloud9:
> 
> Who knows, temps are hi and may get higher.Click to expand...

Whose, mine?


----------



## moter98

oh, i see faythe. get on that landlord to fix it! 
your temps do look good. possible triphasic, confirmed after 3 days of high temps I believe?


----------



## SKP

Pinky32 said:


> SKP said:
> 
> 
> By putting in a 26 cd, and starting jan 1 and average af as 7 days your on cd 17 with ovulation date as Jan 12
> 
> Which brings you short 3 days of implant but implant can happen earlier then that. Cant remember the window for it
> 
> I dont know if this matches you at all.
> 
> 
> average af is only 3-4 days max for me ever!
> 
> I ov on CD9 which was 9th Jan
> 
> implantation can happen between 6-12DPOClick to expand...

And we are 8 dpo so its quite possible. My 21 day cycle i started 9dpo and that was only for 4 days. Then nothing until june


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> oh, i see faythe. get on that landlord to fix it!
> your temps do look good. possible triphasic, confirmed after 3 days of high temps I believe?

I believe so?


----------



## SKP

Fay, your chart and temps:)


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> SKP said:
> 
> 
> By putting in a 26 cd, and starting jan 1 and average af as 7 days your on cd 17 with ovulation date as Jan 12
> 
> Which brings you short 3 days of implant but implant can happen earlier then that. Cant remember the window for it
> 
> I dont know if this matches you at all.
> 
> 
> average af is only 3-4 days max for me ever!
> 
> I ov on CD9 which was 9th Jan
> 
> implantation can happen between 6-12DPOClick to expand...

pinky, do you know how long your lp is? you probably know this already, but your lp usually stays the same length, give or take a day. is you know your lp length, then you know the day of your expected af. its usually between 12-16 days.


----------



## Faythe

Tina, I just looked on FF and it doesn't say about 3 days of higher temps. It just says that it's the 3rd level of higher temps :shrug:


----------



## Pinky32

i dont know moter - although i was ttc i didnt get into using opks and charting etc until dec so no idea how long it is


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Tina, I just looked on FF and it doesn't say about 3 days of higher temps. It just says that it's the 3rd level of higher temps :shrug:

oh. i guess it's not like getting the O crosshairs then. i suppose you will just have to wait for the pattern, but it looks VERY promising! and with the CM too. both good signs.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i dont know moter - although i was ttc i didnt get into using opks and charting etc until dec so no idea how long it is

gotcha. i would just guess at 14 days as that's the average. not that it matters overly much, but your cycle should be shorter this month because you o'd early. just to give you an idea of your cycle length.


----------



## Faythe

If it creeps higher tomorrow then it would definately indicate 3 levels of temps. Pre O, Post O, and Post Implantation, hopefully!!!


----------



## SKP

We are all getting our possitives this month.

Yesterday i felt so huge. Found out i lost 2 pounds lol.


----------



## Pinky32

so my af should be here in about 6 days if we use the average of 14 days


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> If it creeps higher tomorrow then it would definately indicate 3 levels of temps. Pre O, Post O, and Post Implantation, hopefully!!!

you did have a dip at 6dpo. implantation?!!


----------



## SKP

Yupp you and i are quite the same.


----------



## moter98

yep, pinky. about 6 days.


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> If it creeps higher tomorrow then it would definately indicate 3 levels of temps. Pre O, Post O, and Post Implantation, hopefully!!!
> 
> you did have a dip at 6dpo. implantation?!!Click to expand...

I hope so. I'm trying to not get excited :blush:

Ah man PLEASE let this be the month. :kiss:


----------



## SKP

I must go, im dropping for sleep. Went to bed 130 am got up at at 6, now 10 am and im zonked, talk tomyou all later


----------



## Faythe

See'ya later hon :flower:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> If it creeps higher tomorrow then it would definately indicate 3 levels of temps. Pre O, Post O, and Post Implantation, hopefully!!!
> 
> you did have a dip at 6dpo. implantation?!!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so. I'm trying to not get excited :blush:
> 
> Ah man PLEASE let this be the month. :kiss:Click to expand...

I hope this is the start of your BFP!!!!


----------



## Faythe

I hope so. Man, I think I'd be blubbing for days if I got my BFP :haha:


----------



## moter98

i know i would be bouncing off the walls. i didn't really realize just how much i wanted it till i got that evap last cycle. i REALLY thought i was pregnant. was so excited. :(
but i got over it and still positive about everything. it's just gotta happen for all of us. only a matter of time.


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe - did you hear i got told in a dream the name paige

but then i also like madison


----------



## Faythe

Sorry about your evap Tina. Must have been awful :hugs:

You didn't Pinky. Not sure on the name Paige. I'm very set in my ways for names :haha:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Sorry about your evap Tina. Must have been awful :hugs:
> 
> You didn't Pinky. Not sure on the name Paige. I'm very set in my ways for names :haha:

i should have known better. i saw that pink color and didn't look further. it wasn't until 4 BFN's later that i really looked at it. it won't get me again though. i'm not trusting any bfp until i get a few of them from at least 2 different tests.


----------



## Faythe

Good idea! 2 different brands can't be wrong :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

it really was stupid of me. the line was razor thin, not thick like the control line. the fact it had color is what got me. in person it was the exact same color at the control line.
here is my evap:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2486 08-00-08.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2486.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls. Have been away for a few days and so no Internet but I'm back now. Sorry to hear about the Evap line Moter, are u testing already? 
I found out today another girl I went to school with had a baby last week. It's just so heartbreaking congratulating everyone when you want it to be you that's announcing!! 
Hope everyone's well! Xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls. Have been away for a few days and so no Internet but I'm back now. Sorry to hear about the Evap line Moter, are u testing already?
> I found out today another girl I went to school with had a baby last week. It's just so heartbreaking congratulating everyone when you want it to be you that's announcing!!
> Hope everyone's well! Xx

oh no! i'm only 3 dpo. that was from last month. sometimes i feel sad when others are pregnant/have baby, but i am very happy for them too.


----------



## Faythe

Oh hun that's a terrible evap :hugs:

Welcome back Rooster!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Oh hun that's a terrible evap :hugs:
> 
> Welcome back Rooster!

the first and ONLY one that's gonna trick me!


----------



## rooster100

I am happy for my friends, just wish I could do it too! 
Oh right that was last month! Was going to say that's maybe a little early to start testing xx
I'm going to the doc tomorrow. Not really too sure what I want to ask her! Just wish someone could tell me when it's going to happen!


----------



## Faythe

Good hon. Nasty mean evaps!

I hope I have another high temp tomorrow.

Chris was glad to come home and have me here, already cooking his dinner :haha:


----------



## moter98

you will too rooster! just keep trying. i hope the dr has a good answer for you. i see from your siggy you are on cycle #7? that's still within normal range in ttc terms.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Good hon. Nasty mean evaps!
> 
> I hope I have another high temp tomorrow.
> 
> Chris was glad to come home and have me here, already cooking his dinner :haha:

maybe you will be a stay at home mom! after all, daycare is expensive. where i live anyway.


----------



## Faythe

I am looking now to study a course at home so fingers crossed!


----------



## moter98

oh fun!


----------



## Pinky32

what type of course?


----------



## moter98

pinky, you're back!


----------



## Pinky32

yep had a little Zzzzz to stop feeling sick


----------



## Pinky32

](*,)


----------



## moter98

feeling better after nap?


----------



## Faythe

Herbalism :)

But every page I try to load about courses won't open?


----------



## Pinky32

a little - thank you

im really thirsty and fancy something fizzy but dont want to be gassy like yesterday

now i know why i live alone - i was trumping like a man!


----------



## moter98

eek! 3dpo today! i can't stop looking at my chart today. i've been in limbo not sure if i o'd, but i really do think FF is right an i o'd sat. even though i've had 4 morning of + opk, i took at same time before sat and they were negative. so that much mean i don't have pcos or anything. and my cycles are regular. i'm thinking the FR tests are super sensitive.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> a little - thank you
> 
> im really thirsty and fancy something fizzy but dont want to be gassy like yesterday
> 
> now i know why i live alone - i was trumping like a man!

:rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

see! you should have listened to pyschic pinky and her predictions

i said it would be saturday


----------



## Pinky32

your temps are lovely


----------



## moter98

if i go by cp and cramps, yep, it was late friday night or sat.


----------



## SKP

Back again! Had a good snooze. Temped again and its 98.7 so i just put that in.


----------



## Pinky32

what happens if you take the + opk out of chart as you had a nice dip on thurs


----------



## Pinky32

i didnt think you could temp later in day if all the others are morning temps


----------



## SKP

No idea, i just put it there and noted it. Our room is more hotter than usual due to pipes being frozen, so it may still be in the 98 somewhere. If it drastIcally drops below, it could be a sign of af. I think what ever temp you put in is consistant. I had 3 hours of sleep.

All my temps through out my whole cycle werent done at the same time, all between 11 and 1.

I just keep the time constant. As long as you see your temp change up and down, and your 
Times are somewhat consistant your stIll good.


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> i didnt think you could temp later in day if all the others are morning temps

You can't.


----------



## Pinky32

your a woman of few words faythe :rofl:


----------



## SKP

Had 3 hours of sleep. They say as long as you have that your good.
All my temps are later in the day, beween 11 and 1.


----------



## Pinky32

i thought all temps had to be done first thing in the morning after a solid 3 hours sleep before you talk, get up etc

otherwise their not true temps


----------



## Faythe

No that's not true SKP.

The idea of taking your temp at the same time and first thing in the morning after 3 hrs of continuous sleep is so that you get your BBT at rest and also to rule out any variences of data.

You cannot get up, take a temp and record it. Then sleep for another 3 hours later in the day, and record that temp instead.


----------



## SKP

My temps seem to be accurrate, today was the only day i slepted again and recorded the temp.
Chart looks good as well.


----------



## Faythe

You are supposed to record your temp FIRST thing in the morning before getting out of bed.

And at the same time.


----------



## SKP

When i actually do that, then my my temps are extremley out of wack.
Ihave everything at a constant varible, the only thing is i do it when i wake p and its always between 11 and 1, and you can have temps that are accurate beween a 2 hour time.

So when i slepted agian from 10 until 1, it gave me a good temp.


----------



## Pinky32

your chart would look good if your taking your temp later in the day


----------



## SKP

And all the temps coicide with my lmp, my ovulation now post ovulation. It is later because i don wake up until between these times. My heat been consistant, wear along the same night wear, as soon as i wake up between thosetimes, my temp is recorded.


----------



## Pinky32

but surely the docs need to see if your temps are out of whack

you cant pick n choose the temp you want to put in - defeats the object


----------



## Faythe

I'm sorry but you look up any piece of info on charting and it clearly says that it has to be first thing in the morning. One cannot simple just get up, do stuff, then sleep, and then temp. It's not an accurate reading and there are too many variables being introduced.

What do you mean out of wack? I've seen some pretty rocky charts on FF that are all over the place temp wise, but are still able to pinpoint ovulation.

If you're struggling orally then switch to temping vaginally as this will more than likely give you more stable temps.


----------



## SKP

I didnt pick and choose which temp, thats what is said as soon as i woken up at 1.

My hormones are fine, been tested through out for the whole ttc process


----------



## Pinky32

my temps this cycle and last cycle have been all over the place but when i go to the doctors he will see that and know what to do

By temping later in the day and chosing a better temp is giving false information to your doctor and any medication etc that he does may not work as hes going by false data


----------



## Pinky32

SKP said:


> I didnt pick and choose which temp, thats what is said as soon as i woken up at 1.
> 
> My hormones are fine, been tested through out for the whole ttc process

but you are picking and chosing your temps if your noting your second temp taken at 1pm and not the temp taken earlier


----------



## Faythe

I'm sorry but any doctor will tell you that for BBT charting that it has to be done first thing in the morning before you do a thing to be able to record your resting temperature.

Not being funny OK but I tested the other day and got a low-ish temp, got up and slept again for another 3 hours and when I took my temp it had jumped up massively. It's not accurate to temp later in the day which is why in any 'how-to's it specifies first thing.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> what happens if you take the + opk out of chart as you had a nice dip on thurs

don't know, i will have to try it.


----------



## Faythe

Mmmmmm shocolate! Tastes soooooo goooooooooood!

Sorry, that was a little random :blush:

I'm fighting the urge to POAS again. Damn it! I am not going to test tomorrow either.


----------



## Pinky32

moter - the only reason i asked is because you had a nice dip on thurs but then you had nice temp rises sun, mon, tues

faythe - hmmmmm choccy

i did another test - still snow white :nope:


----------



## Faythe

Pinky, we need to step away from the HPT's and regain some composure.

Repeat after me:

I will not POAS, I will not POAS, I will not POAS ..............................


----------



## moter98

im really wanting to poas too! not gonna waste them though. its just pure sillyness to test at 3dpo, lol!


----------



## Pinky32

I will not poas, i will poas, i will not poas, i will poas

hmmm cant seem to make my mind up :rofl:

ive got a bag of over 60 and i keep hearing them calling me


----------



## Pinky32

yes moter - 3DPo i just a LITTLE bit too early lol


----------



## moter98

skp, theres been so many posts, i cant remember. do you have pcos? your last cycle looks annovulatory? what do dr's say? what do they say about temps. are they supposed to be a certain degree above coverline,etc. i'm curious to know. i had temps dip below coverline.


----------



## Faythe

It's tough trying to avoid the call of POAS :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

Ok
Its official!

Ive got line eye!!! :cry:

I just looked at my test and for a split sec thought i saw someone then started hyperventilating and now cant see anything

I think its like those guys in the arctic when they go snow blind with so much white around them :rofl:


----------



## moter98

yep, 3dpo is too early. oh well, i can poa opk though. :)
i did take out my + opk's and it still gives me same O day. so, it had to have been sat.


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> It's tough trying to avoid the call of POAS :rofl:

its 9pm - you might as well wait for the morning when your wee wee is stronger and is FULL of HCG


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Ok
> Its official!
> 
> Ive got line eye!!! :cry:
> 
> I just looked at my test and for a split sec thought i saw someone then started hyperventilating and now cant see anything
> 
> I think its like those guys in the arctic when they go snow blind with so much white around them :rofl:

check again!!


----------



## Faythe

Pinky step away from the HPT =;


----------



## Pinky32

i just took it into bathroom where light is brighter and ive got....................

..............................

...............................

.............................

............................

line eye :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> yep, 3dpo is too early. oh well, i can poa opk though. :)
> i did take out my + opk's and it still gives me same O day. so, it had to have been sat.

yayyyyy psychic pinky was right


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i just took it into bathroom where light is brighter and ive got....................
> 
> ..............................
> 
> ...............................
> 
> .............................
> 
> ............................
> 
> line eye :rofl:

:cry:


----------



## Pinky32

im used to it hunny, its ok :hug:


----------



## Pinky32

grrrrr my laptop keeps saying internet explorer can not open page (or whatever)

im just going to reboot

no poas while im gone


----------



## moter98

i've been getting the spinning wheel of death today. had to reset safari to get it working again. must be something in the air.


----------



## SKP

The doctor, said I have charateristics. But as to on the ovaries and all that. No sign of it.


----------



## Faythe

Oh, are you on a Mac, Tina?


----------



## moter98

oh, i see. ok, i see in your siggy you had low thyroid? that could be all it is. a simple medication can fix that. my mom had severe overactive thryoid. had the radiation done to kill it, and now takes medication for underactive thryoid. its just one pill a day.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Oh, are you on a Mac, Tina?

yep


----------



## Faythe

Are they any good? They look the bizz!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I had a 'disclosure' form but not a contract as such.
> 
> Doesn't matter now though, I guess. I think they've gathered that I am not going back :haha:
> 
> I'm sorry about your ectopic and you're right about listening to your body. Better to be doubley sure, if not for your health but peace of mind.
> 
> Tbh even if I don't get my BFP this month I doubt it'll make me feel pants. I'm too much of a cheery person to let it drag me down. And I think that being positive attracts positive things into your life. I mean, who'd want to surround themselves with negativity? :wacko:
> 
> I got my OPK's and pre-seed from babymad. I might have to look at that link because I _might_ need some more OPK's and IC's HPT's.
> 
> Btw, pre-seed get's very messy. Don't use the suggested dose! I did and it went everywhere and I am not kidding lol. Last two times I used 1g and it was more than enough :thumbup:
> 
> Best attitude to have and think how much fun you'll have with POAS :haha: xx

True...doesnt matter now...and great choice that it doesnt! Definitely one to avoid. I bet you see them in the local news at some point in the near future for going bust/getting investigated lol.

Thanks hun. At the time it felt like there would never be a bright day again. But thanks to bnb and some lovely friends I met through it, Ive learned that there are positives to every situation no matter how deep and burried they might be. It hurt like hell and emotionally it will always follow me but...atleast it proved I -can- get pregnant! :thumbsup:. 

Very good point you make on the positivity! I wish I could be like that when I get a bfn/witch. I have a good cry and OH gives me a bit comfort and says all the right things. Its not till CD2 that I can get to that happy positive place! Youll have to write a TTC For a While Team PMA Guideline!

I defo recommend the site. Cant believe how fast it was! Last time I used ebay/amazon and it was snailspace. And couldnt find the preseed cheaper anywhere else!

Thanks for the warning chick! Do recall seeing some posts over the year saying that 3gm was too much. There was this one woman, cant remember where it was,that was so desperate for her bfp she said she used the entire bottle. Bet you could have got a Jumbo Jet in there that night :haha:

Yup cant wait to POAS! I might need some "yes/no/omg get offline and shake that headboard NOW GIRL" tips when the time comes tho!

xx


----------



## Pinky32

sarah you make me laugh
:hug:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> God im coldddddddddddddd
> 
> Sarah - glad you like the prediction - cos its gonna come true
> 
> Lovin Pinkys Predictions - might just set that up!!! :rofl:
> 
> Ive come back from shopping with a "dont care" attitude which im sure will change later but for the moment im not looking at my chart or stressing about anything.
> 
> Ive always slept with my big fat gob open as ive never been able to breath thru my nose for long.
> 
> I treated myself to some new bedding today so im about to go do that and keep my mind occupied
> 
> Moter - loving the chart hun, woooo hooooo go you!!!!!
> 
> Faythe - Your so like me, I did a preggy test and still wanted to poas so did an opk for the hell of it and then paniced in case it came up positive lol Im over my poas addiction for the time being now
> 
> FF is telling me to wait until something silly like 28th jan to test hmmm dont know if i can hold out that long though

I hope so! You should start doing pink and blue predictions too. We can then keep an official tally of all the bfps you get correct and how many girl/boy you successfully predicted!

I love it when that attidue creeps in. It always hits me at random times too! Problem is when Ive had a chance to think about something else not ttc connected, by the time I get back around to it im back to "shit" mode again lol :dohh:

I sleep with mine open too lol. I normally lay there like a tard for 5 mins with me mouth shut and then do the temp :D


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Are they any good? They look the bizz!

i love it! i don't have to worry about getting a virus, or virus protection. it never slows down, unless my connection slows. all my windows computers got really slow after about a year, and some i've gotten virus's on that wiped out my whole pc. i've gotten my email hacked too many times to count on windows computers. i've had this mac for one year, never had one virus, never had it slow down, never had my email hacked. i'm really happy with it. safari does seem to freeze every now and then. i just force quit and reset it or clear my cache. i use firefox too and firefox doesn't do this, so i think it's just safari. i'm sure there will be an update to fix that. macs are expensive, but worth it to me. i have a 15" macbook pro. got it on amazon.


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> What do you think to these strips in vials? Now sure if they'd be OK to use at home? :shrug:
> 
> https://www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk/acatalog/Professional_Fertility_Test_Bundles.html

NOt sure if this was answered further on so if it was ignore me but...it says "Professional packs are offered for sale to professional end users only including clinics, hospitals, doctors, nurses, GP's, practioners, research labs, universities, charities, schools etc.". They looked good though!


----------



## sarahuk

> i'm thinking that the CB digi would be ok to use. I do think it's accurate now after my little experiment and it is fun to see the smiley face. the first response with the lines i think is accurate too and probably detects the lowest amount of lh. so, if you have problems getting a + opk, i would go with the first response. otherwise the digi's are good too. just stop testing after your first positive! it will drive you crazy, trust me!!

Thanks chick! I agree...once I get that positive they will be put away for the next cycle! Im going to use the ultra sensitive ones I bought this cycle and if it looks like im ovulating, then Ill get the frer for the following month :)


----------



## Pinky32

oooh i dont know if i want an official tally

but i feel

faythe will have a boy

moter will have a girl

sarah will have a boy


----------



## moter98

and pinky will have twin girls


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> oh, i see faythe. get on that landlord to fix it!
> your temps do look good. possible triphasic, confirmed after 3 days of high temps I believe?
> 
> I believe so?Click to expand...

I had a confirmed triphastic chart last month.

Its triggered when there are three seperate levels of temps picke dup on the chart.

Pre ovulation temps
Post ovulation temps
A second substantial hike during the mid level of your LP.

Its because of the hormone surge you get after implantation, which can trigger the temp to increase. 

I had it last month as I said and I was so annoyed it didnt turn out to be anything. But when FF confirms triphastic you do have a higher chance of a bfp :) 

Crossing everything!!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> If it creeps higher tomorrow then it would definately indicate 3 levels of temps. Pre O, Post O, and Post Implantation, hopefully!!!

It might need to be a little bit more of a creep...but it does depend on where it goes too :)

This Triphastic! is my triphastic chart to give you an idea what it needs to look like (ish) to get FF to go triphastic alert.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> and pinky will have twin girls

noooooo

pinky will buy herself a goldfish to keep her company as she grows old :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> eek! 3dpo today! i can't stop looking at my chart today. i've been in limbo not sure if i o'd, but i really do think FF is right an i o'd sat. even though i've had 4 morning of + opk, i took at same time before sat and they were negative. so that much mean i don't have pcos or anything. and my cycles are regular. i'm thinking the FR tests are super sensitive.

Theres no denying those temp increases...you defo OVd and looking at the chart it looks like fF has it right :thumbsup:


----------



## sarahuk

SKP said:


> No idea, i just put it there and noted it. Our room is more hotter than usual due to pipes being frozen, so it may still be in the 98 somewhere. If it drastIcally drops below, it could be a sign of af. I think what ever temp you put in is consistant. I had 3 hours of sleep.
> 
> All my temps through out my whole cycle werent done at the same time, all between 11 and 1.
> 
> I just keep the time constant. As long as you see your temp change up and down, and your
> Times are somewhat consistant your stIll good.

Depends on how you define somewhat consistent. Temping after sleep in morning and temping after an afternoon nap for 3 hours will still give you different temps :) Remember that its about waking temp..temps where environmental and circumstancials cant interfere too. Weird things like your body working on digestion can have weird impacts on stuff :)

If I were you id stil to temping once a day and only using that temp. Sk...put the thermometer down chick!


----------



## sarahuk

SKP said:


> Had 3 hours of sleep. They say as long as you have that your good.
> All my temps are later in the day, beween 11 and 1.

Thats true. But thats because your body needs atleast 3 hours of rest to go to a "rested state". It still means though that you should only temp between 11 and 1. Its because if you sleep less than 3 hours a night that the temp is basically considered void.

Any temp input with 3 hours of sleep is a valid temp, but it should still be within the same temp taking time as every other day to be a consistently accurate chart :)


----------



## sarahuk

SKP said:


> When i actually do that, then my my temps are extremley out of wack.
> Ihave everything at a constant varible, the only thing is i do it when i wake p and its always between 11 and 1, and you can have temps that are accurate beween a 2 hour time.
> 
> So when i slepted agian from 10 until 1, it gave me a good temp.

Temps out of whack though can indicate something thats going on. ITs also not uncommon for people with thyroid ( i have issueds too).

If youre noticing a big variation in your temps you need to make sure youre using a thermometer to 2 decimal places, and try temping vaginally which is the most accurate method of recording temps anyway :)


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I had a 'disclosure' form but not a contract as such.
> 
> Doesn't matter now though, I guess. I think they've gathered that I am not going back :haha:
> 
> I'm sorry about your ectopic and you're right about listening to your body. Better to be doubley sure, if not for your health but peace of mind.
> 
> Tbh even if I don't get my BFP this month I doubt it'll make me feel pants. I'm too much of a cheery person to let it drag me down. And I think that being positive attracts positive things into your life. I mean, who'd want to surround themselves with negativity? :wacko:
> 
> I got my OPK's and pre-seed from babymad. I might have to look at that link because I _might_ need some more OPK's and IC's HPT's.
> 
> Btw, pre-seed get's very messy. Don't use the suggested dose! I did and it went everywhere and I am not kidding lol. Last two times I used 1g and it was more than enough :thumbup:
> 
> Best attitude to have and think how much fun you'll have with POAS :haha: xx
> 
> True...doesnt matter now...and great choice that it doesnt! Definitely one to avoid. I bet you see them in the local news at some point in the near future for going bust/getting investigated lol.
> 
> Thanks hun. At the time it felt like there would never be a bright day again. But thanks to bnb and some lovely friends I met through it, Ive learned that there are positives to every situation no matter how deep and burried they might be. It hurt like hell and emotionally it will always follow me but...atleast it proved I -can- get pregnant! :thumbsup:.
> 
> Very good point you make on the positivity! I wish I could be like that when I get a bfn/witch. I have a good cry and OH gives me a bit comfort and says all the right things. Its not till CD2 that I can get to that happy positive place! Youll have to write a TTC For a While Team PMA Guideline!
> 
> I defo recommend the site. Cant believe how fast it was! Last time I used ebay/amazon and it was snailspace. And couldnt find the preseed cheaper anywhere else!
> 
> Thanks for the warning chick! Do recall seeing some posts over the year saying that 3gm was too much. There was this one woman, cant remember where it was,that was so desperate for her bfp she said she used the entire bottle. Bet you could have got a Jumbo Jet in there that night :haha:
> 
> Yup cant wait to POAS! I might need some "yes/no/omg get offline and shake that headboard NOW GIRL" tips when the time comes tho!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I reckon so. I mean they told me they were a new company but records says otherwise. There are just too many things that don't ring true about them.

See, that's a good attitude. It might hurt like hell and be with you always but ultimately it'll shape the person you become and does prove that your body does indeed work.

I'd suck at writing a guideline, I think. All it'd say is think postive, attract positive energy and keep going. I see too many girls on the main boards who get eaten up by the journey and I have to admit that for the first few months I was one of those girls who started a thread and got myself worked up. I've come to realise that I will get my forever baby whether it be naturally, using fertility treatment or adopting. Only time will tell which way our journey will go.

Haha! Jumbo jet! Jeez, you could park anything in there with a whole tube. How was it not all over the bed, etc?! :dohh:

If the witch visits me this cycle I will be buying more OPK's. I saw some on that site but I wouldn't know whether to get the normal or ultra's? The ones from babymad don't say what level of LH they detect. I assume as it's the only one they do that it's not an ultra sensitive? :shrug:

I can't wait to see your lines on those OPK's and we will most definately be cheering you on from the sideline :haha: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I'm sorry but you look up any piece of info on charting and it clearly says that it has to be first thing in the morning. One cannot simple just get up, do stuff, then sleep, and then temp. It's not an accurate reading and there are too many variables being introduced.
> 
> What do you mean out of wack? I've seen some pretty rocky charts on FF that are all over the place temp wise, but are still able to pinpoint ovulation.
> 
> If you're struggling orally then switch to temping vaginally as this will more than likely give you more stable temps.

Agreed and amen!

Only time it shouldnt be in the morning is when you work on shifts, but then youd still get your normal sleep time anyway so ill just be quiet...I had no reason to type that..haha! :wacko:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i just took it into bathroom where light is brighter and ive got....................
> 
> ..............................
> 
> ...............................
> 
> .............................
> 
> ............................
> 
> line eye :rofl:

BAH!!!! You had me excited then!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Are they any good? They look the bizz!
> 
> i love it! i don't have to worry about getting a virus, or virus protection. it never slows down, unless my connection slows. all my windows computers got really slow after about a year, and some i've gotten virus's on that wiped out my whole pc. i've gotten my email hacked too many times to count on windows computers. i've had this mac for one year, never had one virus, never had it slow down, never had my email hacked. i'm really happy with it. safari does seem to freeze every now and then. i just force quit and reset it or clear my cache. i use firefox too and firefox doesn't do this, so i think it's just safari. i'm sure there will be an update to fix that. macs are expensive, but worth it to me. i have a 15" macbook pro. got it on amazon.Click to expand...

I~ tried a Mac once...couldnt get used to it. A mouse just isnt a mouse when it has only one big mega button. I like my buttons!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> oooh i dont know if i want an official tally
> 
> but i feel
> 
> faythe will have a boy
> 
> moter will have a girl
> 
> sarah will have a boy

This would make me mucho happy! Be happy with a girl just as much though :D


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> SKP said:
> 
> 
> Had 3 hours of sleep. They say as long as you have that your good.
> All my temps are later in the day, beween 11 and 1.
> 
> Thats true. But thats because your body needs atleast 3 hours of rest to go to a "rested state". It still means though that you should only temp between 11 and 1. Its because if you sleep less than 3 hours a night that the temp is basically considered void.
> 
> Any temp input with 3 hours of sleep is a valid temp, but it should still be within the same temp taking time as every other day to be a consistently accurate chart :)Click to expand...

just to elaborate on that a bit. here's the formula to use when taking your temp at a different time:

Adjust your BBT by 0.1 degree for every 30 minutes difference in normal waking time up to a maximum adjustment of 0.5 degree. 
If you normally wake up at 6:00AM and you had to wake up at 5:00AM your temperature would be adjusted by increasing it 0.2 degree. 
If you normally wake up at 6:00AM and you slept until 8:00AM your temperature would be adjusted by decreasing it 0.4 degree.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> and pinky will have twin girls

We will club together and buy you a bottle of preseed for the labour..make it a bit easier for you :D


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> and pinky will have twin girls
> 
> We will club together and buy you a bottle of preseed for the labour..make it a bit easier for you :DClick to expand...


:rofl: :haha:

im gonna need more than preseed to get two out!!!!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Are they any good? They look the bizz!
> 
> i love it! i don't have to worry about getting a virus, or virus protection. it never slows down, unless my connection slows. all my windows computers got really slow after about a year, and some i've gotten virus's on that wiped out my whole pc. i've gotten my email hacked too many times to count on windows computers. i've had this mac for one year, never had one virus, never had it slow down, never had my email hacked. i'm really happy with it. safari does seem to freeze every now and then. i just force quit and reset it or clear my cache. i use firefox too and firefox doesn't do this, so i think it's just safari. i'm sure there will be an update to fix that. macs are expensive, but worth it to me. i have a 15" macbook pro. got it on amazon.Click to expand...
> 
> I~ tried a Mac once...couldnt get used to it. A mouse just isnt a mouse when it has only one big mega button. I like my buttons!!Click to expand...

i love the laptop mouse! with my windows laptops i could never use them and always bought the wireless mouse. with my mac, i don't need to. the built in mouse is so easy to use! it's just different so it does take getting used to, but i had it down within 2 days. now, i can't live without it,lol!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> and pinky will have twin girls
> 
> We will club together and buy you a bottle of preseed for the labour..make it a bit easier for you :DClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> and pinky will have twin girls
> 
> We will club together and buy you a bottle of preseed for the labour..make it a bit easier for you :DClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl: :haha:
> 
> im gonna need more than preseed to get two out!!!!Click to expand...

get the epidural, no worries after that!


----------



## sarahuk

> Haha! Jumbo jet! Jeez, you could park anything in there with a whole tube. How was it not all over the bed, etc?!
> 
> If the witch visits me this cycle I will be buying more OPK's. I saw some on that site but I wouldn't know whether to get the normal or ultra's? The ones from babymad don't say what level of LH they detect. I assume as it's the only one they do that it's not an ultra sensitive?
> 
> I can't wait to see your lines on those OPK's and we will most definately be cheering you on from the sideline xx

You know what...I reckon with that amount of lube she wasnt on the bed. I had visions of her sliding off the bed and them her hubby humping her around the bedroom floor. You know how dogs sometimes pick up their back legs and wipe their ass on the floor? Like that! :haha:

Id say get the normals if you dont have issues with picking up surges. But then my mate told me the price she paid from that site, and it matches the ultras, and she was getting positives fine on the frers...hmm.

If its the only one babymad do id say its probably the "standard" level tests. 

And thanks for the cheering chick! Glad I was told to come here by Pinky...you girls are awesome <3
x


----------



## Pinky32

i was in the middle of eating a toasted ham n cheese sandwich and nearly choked with laughter when i read that

ok lets get this straight please

im not going to have twins

im not preggy


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKP said:
> 
> 
> Had 3 hours of sleep. They say as long as you have that your good.
> All my temps are later in the day, beween 11 and 1.
> 
> Thats true. But thats because your body needs atleast 3 hours of rest to go to a "rested state". It still means though that you should only temp between 11 and 1. Its because if you sleep less than 3 hours a night that the temp is basically considered void.
> 
> Any temp input with 3 hours of sleep is a valid temp, but it should still be within the same temp taking time as every other day to be a consistently accurate chart :)Click to expand...
> 
> just to elaborate on that a bit. here's the formula to use when taking your temp at a different time:
> 
> Adjust your BBT by 0.1 degree for every 30 minutes difference in normal waking time up to a maximum adjustment of 0.5 degree.
> If you normally wake up at 6:00AM and you had to wake up at 5:00AM your temperature would be adjusted by increasing it 0.2 degree.
> If you normally wake up at 6:00AM and you slept until 8:00AM your temperature would be adjusted by decreasing it 0.4 degree.Click to expand...

Thats awesome Moter! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> i'm thinking that the CB digi would be ok to use. I do think it's accurate now after my little experiment and it is fun to see the smiley face. the first response with the lines i think is accurate too and probably detects the lowest amount of lh. so, if you have problems getting a + opk, i would go with the first response. otherwise the digi's are good too. just stop testing after your first positive! it will drive you crazy, trust me!!
> 
> Thanks chick! I agree...once I get that positive they will be put away for the next cycle! Im going to use the ultra sensitive ones I bought this cycle and if it looks like im ovulating, then Ill get the frer for the following month :)Click to expand...

good luck! i'm ready to throw all those stupid opks out! why cant my body just do what it's supposed to? is that too much to ask?:growlmad:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> and pinky will have twin girls
> 
> We will club together and buy you a bottle of preseed for the labour..make it a bit easier for you :DClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl: :haha:
> 
> im gonna need more than preseed to get two out!!!!Click to expand...

Haha...best hope they are small then! x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Are they any good? They look the bizz!
> 
> i love it! i don't have to worry about getting a virus, or virus protection. it never slows down, unless my connection slows. all my windows computers got really slow after about a year, and some i've gotten virus's on that wiped out my whole pc. i've gotten my email hacked too many times to count on windows computers. i've had this mac for one year, never had one virus, never had it slow down, never had my email hacked. i'm really happy with it. safari does seem to freeze every now and then. i just force quit and reset it or clear my cache. i use firefox too and firefox doesn't do this, so i think it's just safari. i'm sure there will be an update to fix that. macs are expensive, but worth it to me. i have a 15" macbook pro. got it on amazon.Click to expand...
> 
> I~ tried a Mac once...couldnt get used to it. A mouse just isnt a mouse when it has only one big mega button. I like my buttons!!Click to expand...
> 
> i love the laptop mouse! with my windows laptops i could never use them and always bought the wireless mouse. with my mac, i don't need to. the built in mouse is so easy to use! it's just different so it does take getting used to, but i had it down within 2 days. now, i can't live without it,lol!Click to expand...

I suppose it just takes time to get used too! I think the mac I used was a dinosaut. It took 10 mins to boot. The mouse did make me lol though. You could headbut that thing and it would do what you wanted with accuracy lol


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i was in the middle of eating a toasted ham n cheese sandwich and nearly choked with laughter when i read that
> 
> ok lets get this straight please
> 
> im not going to have twins
> 
> im not preggy

Now im hungry :( Da,m you lady!

BTW..im sorry ive been so spammy tonight! I just felt like being a bit more personal and responding to each post I wanted to respond on rather than grouping you all together in one post. You all deserve your own responses!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Are they any good? They look the bizz!
> 
> i love it! i don't have to worry about getting a virus, or virus protection. it never slows down, unless my connection slows. all my windows computers got really slow after about a year, and some i've gotten virus's on that wiped out my whole pc. i've gotten my email hacked too many times to count on windows computers. i've had this mac for one year, never had one virus, never had it slow down, never had my email hacked. i'm really happy with it. safari does seem to freeze every now and then. i just force quit and reset it or clear my cache. i use firefox too and firefox doesn't do this, so i think it's just safari. i'm sure there will be an update to fix that. macs are expensive, but worth it to me. i have a 15" macbook pro. got it on amazon.Click to expand...
> 
> I~ tried a Mac once...couldnt get used to it. A mouse just isnt a mouse when it has only one big mega button. I like my buttons!!Click to expand...
> 
> i love the laptop mouse! with my windows laptops i could never use them and always bought the wireless mouse. with my mac, i don't need to. the built in mouse is so easy to use! it's just different so it does take getting used to, but i had it down within 2 days. now, i can't live without it,lol!Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose it just takes time to get used too! I think the mac I used was a dinosaut. It took 10 mins to boot. The mouse did make me lol though. You could headbut that thing and it would do what you wanted with accuracy lolClick to expand...

mine is pretty fast. i love it.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm thinking that the CB digi would be ok to use. I do think it's accurate now after my little experiment and it is fun to see the smiley face. the first response with the lines i think is accurate too and probably detects the lowest amount of lh. so, if you have problems getting a + opk, i would go with the first response. otherwise the digi's are good too. just stop testing after your first positive! it will drive you crazy, trust me!!
> 
> Thanks chick! I agree...once I get that positive they will be put away for the next cycle! Im going to use the ultra sensitive ones I bought this cycle and if it looks like im ovulating, then Ill get the frer for the following month :)Click to expand...
> 
> good luck! i'm ready to throw all those stupid opks out! why cant my body just do what it's supposed to? is that too much to ask?:growlmad:Click to expand...

Could it be that you were having a bad batch hun? I mean..your chart really looks fine to me


----------



## Faythe

Am ghoing to smash this laptop!!!


----------



## SKP

moter98 said:


> oh, i see. ok, i see in your siggy you had low thyroid? that could be all it is. a simple medication can fix that. my mom had severe overactive thryoid. had the radiation done to kill it, and now takes medication for underactive thryoid. its just one pill a day.

He said the numbers were ever so slight. I went on pills for it.


----------



## SKP

Pinky32 said:


> oooh i dont know if i want an official tally
> 
> but i feel
> 
> faythe will have a boy
> 
> moter will have a girl
> 
> sarah will have a boy

What about me ! :)


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm thinking that the CB digi would be ok to use. I do think it's accurate now after my little experiment and it is fun to see the smiley face. the first response with the lines i think is accurate too and probably detects the lowest amount of lh. so, if you have problems getting a + opk, i would go with the first response. otherwise the digi's are good too. just stop testing after your first positive! it will drive you crazy, trust me!!
> 
> Thanks chick! I agree...once I get that positive they will be put away for the next cycle! Im going to use the ultra sensitive ones I bought this cycle and if it looks like im ovulating, then Ill get the frer for the following month :)Click to expand...
> 
> good luck! i'm ready to throw all those stupid opks out! why cant my body just do what it's supposed to? is that too much to ask?:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Could it be that you were having a bad batch hun? I mean..your chart really looks fine to meClick to expand...

can't be. it's happened last 3 months in a row. i'm wondering if the lh in my body just hangs around longer. and also possibly the tests i'm using are more sensitive. the wondfo IC's i used were negative. i only started using those sat night, so i can't say if it would have caught my intitial surge or not. if AF shows, i will continue experimenting with the wondfo's to see if they give me a positive. im gonna stick with the FR as my main ones for now. hoping the darn thing will go negative tomorow


----------



## moter98

SKP said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> oh, i see. ok, i see in your siggy you had low thyroid? that could be all it is. a simple medication can fix that. my mom had severe overactive thryoid. had the radiation done to kill it, and now takes medication for underactive thryoid. its just one pill a day.
> 
> He said the numbers were ever so slight. I went on pills for it.Click to expand...

did it make a difference in your cycle?


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Am ghoing to smash this laptop!!!

get a mac!


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> If it creeps higher tomorrow then it would definately indicate 3 levels of temps. Pre O, Post O, and Post Implantation, hopefully!!!
> 
> It might need to be a little bit more of a creep...but it does depend on where it goes too :)
> 
> This Triphastic! is my triphastic chart to give you an idea what it needs to look like (ish) to get FF to go triphastic alert.Click to expand...

Oh for sure. I just meant I hope it increases tomorrow. Funny you should say that because on my BB when I log into FF it mentions triphasic in the breakdown :haha:



sarahuk said:


> Haha! Jumbo jet! Jeez, you could park anything in there with a whole tube. How was it not all over the bed, etc?!
> 
> If the witch visits me this cycle I will be buying more OPK's. I saw some on that site but I wouldn't know whether to get the normal or ultra's? The ones from babymad don't say what level of LH they detect. I assume as it's the only one they do that it's not an ultra sensitive?
> 
> I can't wait to see your lines on those OPK's and we will most definately be cheering you on from the sideline xx
> 
> You know what...I reckon with that amount of lube she wasnt on the bed. I had visions of her sliding off the bed and them her hubby humping her around the bedroom floor. You know how dogs sometimes pick up their back legs and wipe their ass on the floor? Like that! :haha:
> 
> Id say get the normals if you dont have issues with picking up surges. But then my mate told me the price she paid from that site, and it matches the ultras, and she was getting positives fine on the frers...hmm.
> 
> If its the only one babymad do id say its probably the "standard" level tests.
> 
> And thanks for the cheering chick! Glad I was told to come here by Pinky...you girls are awesome <3
> xClick to expand...

Haha! :rofl:

Seriously LOL! It's made my tongue go all funny just thinking about that. Like dry humping her leg on slippery tarpaulin :haha:

I saw in the 'professionals' bit they had the OPK's in vials. Worked out at £11 for 25 OPK's and 25 HPT's!

Awesome and every so slightly mad :blush: xx


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Am ghoing to smash this laptop!!!
> 
> get a mac!Click to expand...

Has not much monies :nope:

I be poor :cry:


----------



## SKP

moter98 said:


> SKP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> oh, i see. ok, i see in your siggy you had low thyroid? that could be all it is. a simple medication can fix that. my mom had severe overactive thryoid. had the radiation done to kill it, and now takes medication for underactive thryoid. its just one pill a day.
> 
> He said the numbers were ever so slight. I went on pills for it.Click to expand...
> 
> did it make a difference in your cycle?Click to expand...

Im not sure, After that visit, I always temped when I woke up. and its always been consistant within a 2 hour period.

I disregarded the temp anyways. I still think Im still high up. Next time I will just make sure i set a time for 10 and see how my temps go.


----------



## moter98

SKP said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> oh, i see. ok, i see in your siggy you had low thyroid? that could be all it is. a simple medication can fix that. my mom had severe overactive thryoid. had the radiation done to kill it, and now takes medication for underactive thryoid. its just one pill a day.
> 
> He said the numbers were ever so slight. I went on pills for it.Click to expand...
> 
> did it make a difference in your cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Im not sure, After that visit, I always temped when I woke up. and its always been consistant within a 2 hour period.
> 
> I disregarded the temp anyways. I still think Im still high up. Next time I will just make sure i set a time for 10 and see how my temps go.Click to expand...

based on your cp and + opk alone, it looks to me like that may have been your problem, not pcos. especially since they didn't find anything on u/s. looks like you o'd this cycle to me. the ladies are correct about the temping same time everyday. use the formula i entered before to adjust for any time difference. just to give you more accurate temps.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Am ghoing to smash this laptop!!!
> 
> get a mac!Click to expand...
> 
> Has not much monies :nope:
> 
> I be poor :cry:Click to expand...

i did save up for a year for a mac. now that i only work parttime, this may be my last mac.


----------



## Pinky32

SKP your chart still looks good 

pinky predicts a boy for you


----------



## moter98

pinky, change your ticker to say 0 days left until testing, lol!


----------



## Faythe

But I want another bike.

Bike or Mac? I know what wins haha!

I _need_ another bike so I can has 3!


----------



## SKP

Yeah, I just hope I actually have a proper cycle, and not be skipping months. I should start af by Jan 22nd to 28. I will start testing on the 10th dpo. I will give myself to the 30th, for a blood hpt. if thats a no, then I will start progesterone again, then clomid.


----------



## moter98

lol! bike it is.


----------



## SKP

Thanks pinky :) My chart still looks good I hope.

Yay, I always wanted a boy first, but love a girl first becuase I got a name picked out lol.

I cant stand macs.


----------



## sarahuk

> can't be. it's happened last 3 months in a row. i'm wondering if the lh in my body just hangs around longer. and also possibly the tests i'm using are more sensitive. the wondfo IC's i used were negative. i only started using those sat night, so i can't say if it would have caught my intitial surge or not. if AF shows, i will continue experimenting with the wondfo's to see if they give me a positive. im gonna stick with the FR as my main ones for now. hoping the darn thing will go negative tomorow

When did you last do a PT?

I guess it is possible that youre gearing up for OV but then it gets delayed. Maybe youre one of those that release multiple eggs...and youre picking up the secondary surge.

Is it possible that maybe youre just one of those people that have high levels of LH, higher than the average person, and that its picking the positive up for longer because of that? Maybe the frers are super sensitive and the other ones arent as sensitive to not confuse the matter whe the surge happens? :shrug:


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> lol! bike it is.

I want another CB1000R! I miss mine :nope:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> pinky, change your ticker to say 0 days left until testing, lol!

i had to lie to countdowntopregnancy.com to tell it when i ov as it was 16 days earlier than expected

i cant work out how long my "average" cycle would be to be 8DPO and a shorter testing date


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> can't be. it's happened last 3 months in a row. i'm wondering if the lh in my body just hangs around longer. and also possibly the tests i'm using are more sensitive. the wondfo IC's i used were negative. i only started using those sat night, so i can't say if it would have caught my intitial surge or not. if AF shows, i will continue experimenting with the wondfo's to see if they give me a positive. im gonna stick with the FR as my main ones for now. hoping the darn thing will go negative tomorow
> 
> When did you last do a PT?
> 
> I guess it is possible that youre gearing up for OV but then it gets delayed. Maybe youre one of those that release multiple eggs...and youre picking up the secondary surge.
> 
> Is it possible that maybe youre just one of those people that have high levels of LH, higher than the average person, and that its picking the positive up for longer because of that? Maybe the frers are super sensitive and the other ones arent as sensitive to not confuse the matter whe the surge happens? :shrug:Click to expand...

yep, trust me no lack of hpt taking here! FF says I o'd on sat, so i either have a long surge, high surge, release more than one egg, or have pcos. can't think of anything else. if it goes negative soon here i won't worry about it, but if it stays positive up till af, then calling my dr.


----------



## sarahuk

> Oh for sure. I just meant I hope it increases tomorrow. Funny you should say that because on my BB when I log into FF it mentions triphasic in the breakdown

OOOOOh is it showing you as triphastic already?



> I saw in the 'professionals' bit they had the OPK's in vials. Worked out at £11 for 25 OPK's and 25 HPT's!

Could try putting them through into the basket and seeing what it does!


----------



## sarahuk

SKP said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> oh, i see. ok, i see in your siggy you had low thyroid? that could be all it is. a simple medication can fix that. my mom had severe overactive thryoid. had the radiation done to kill it, and now takes medication for underactive thryoid. its just one pill a day.
> 
> He said the numbers were ever so slight. I went on pills for it.Click to expand...
> 
> did it make a difference in your cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Im not sure, After that visit, I always temped when I woke up. and its always been consistant within a 2 hour period.
> 
> I disregarded the temp anyways. I still think Im still high up. Next time I will just make sure i set a time for 10 and see how my temps go.Click to expand...

Its funny because youd expect to see a change wouldnt you. I have low thyroid too and I went through a phase where I kept forgeting with the pills. Now im regular with them and cant say ive seen any change whatsoever


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> pinky, change your ticker to say 0 days left until testing, lol!
> 
> i had to lie to countdowntopregnancy.com to tell it when i ov as it was 16 days earlier than expected
> 
> i cant work out how long my "average" cycle would be to be 8DPO and a shorter testing dateClick to expand...

ok, here's what you do: enter jan 1st
cycle length:23
lp:15


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Oh for sure. I just meant I hope it increases tomorrow. Funny you should say that because on my BB when I log into FF it mentions triphasic in the breakdown
> 
> OOOOOh is it showing you as triphastic already?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw in the 'professionals' bit they had the OPK's in vials. Worked out at £11 for 25 OPK's and 25 HPT's!Click to expand...
> 
> Could try putting them through into the basket and seeing what it does!Click to expand...

It has mentioned if I get another high temp it could possibly go that way. Which is odd because I don't get this breakdown of info on the laptop :shrug:

I'm tempted hehe. We'll just have to wait and see what happens with this cycle


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> pinky, change your ticker to say 0 days left until testing, lol!

We should make Faythe do that too lol.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for sure. I just meant I hope it increases tomorrow. Funny you should say that because on my BB when I log into FF it mentions triphasic in the breakdown
> 
> OOOOOh is it showing you as triphastic already?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw in the 'professionals' bit they had the OPK's in vials. Worked out at £11 for 25 OPK's and 25 HPT's!Click to expand...
> 
> Could try putting them through into the basket and seeing what it does!Click to expand...
> 
> It has mentioned if I get another high temp it could possibly go that way. Which is odd because I don't get this breakdown of info on the laptop :shrug:
> 
> I'm tempted hehe. We'll just have to wait and see what happens with this cycleClick to expand...

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## SKP

sarahuk said:


> SKP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> oh, i see. ok, i see in your siggy you had low thyroid? that could be all it is. a simple medication can fix that. my mom had severe overactive thryoid. had the radiation done to kill it, and now takes medication for underactive thryoid. its just one pill a day.
> 
> He said the numbers were ever so slight. I went on pills for it.Click to expand...
> 
> did it make a difference in your cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Im not sure, After that visit, I always temped when I woke up. and its always been consistant within a 2 hour period.
> 
> I disregarded the temp anyways. I still think Im still high up. Next time I will just make sure i set a time for 10 and see how my temps go.Click to expand...
> 
> Its funny because youd expect to see a change wouldnt you. I have low thyroid too and I went through a phase where I kept forgeting with the pills. Now im regular with them and cant say ive seen any change whatsoeverClick to expand...

I only did one prescription and that wa sback in October.


----------



## sarahuk

SKP said:


> Yeah, I just hope I actually have a proper cycle, and not be skipping months. I should start af by Jan 22nd to 28. I will start testing on the 10th dpo. I will give myself to the 30th, for a blood hpt. if thats a no, then I will start progesterone again, then clomid.

I have everything crossed for you that this is your month lady. And on the positive side..atleast you have a plan set up to get you that forever beany!


----------



## Faythe

I only have 2 HPT's left and I need to be sensible with them.

*puts la la ears on*


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> lol! bike it is.
> 
> I want another CB1000R! I miss mine :nope:Click to expand...

Me thinky pinky is gunna missy her vajayjay after popping out the super twins!


----------



## Faythe

Haha it won't even be a vajayjay after that :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I only have 2 HPT's left and I need to be sensible with them.
> 
> *puts la la ears on*

i'm totally gone the other way. i have a lot of them. :blush:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> pinky, change your ticker to say 0 days left until testing, lol!
> 
> i had to lie to countdowntopregnancy.com to tell it when i ov as it was 16 days earlier than expected
> 
> i cant work out how long my "average" cycle would be to be 8DPO and a shorter testing dateClick to expand...

I hate those tickers for the fact they just keep on rolling over.

Use a ticker from your fertility friend chart...be much easier to keep an eye on where you are since it updates automatically whe you get the witch etc.


----------



## SKP

Yup, I m stil lyoung which is a plus. I have lots of time, but I know I have issues, and I want to get it corrected so its not a hinderance.

And I always wanted to have kids at a younger age. Im already a big homebody as it is. So when you have an empty house on some days, except the dog, makes you more eager for a child, and having a grand baby and great grand baby.


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I only have 2 HPT's left and I need to be sensible with them.
> 
> *puts la la ears on*
> 
> i'm totally gone the other way. i have a lot of them. :blush:Click to expand...

I had 10. I now have 2 :blush::blush:


----------



## Pinky32

hows this


----------



## sarahuk

> yep, trust me no lack of hpt taking here! FF says I o'd on sat, so i either have a long surge, high surge, release more than one egg, or have pcos. can't think of anything else. if it goes negative soon here i won't worry about it, but if it stays positive up till af, then calling my dr.

Youre the google queen right? :D So im betting youve googled pcos...do you have any of the symptoms for it?

Id probably mention it to the doc anyway and see what they say, even if it goes negative. Atleast it would put your mind at rest!


----------



## sarahuk

You know...we should have a Team TTC A While pretty group banner to add to our siggies!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Haha it won't even be a vajayjay after that :rofl:




sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> lol! bike it is.
> 
> I want another CB1000R! I miss mine :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Me thinky pinky is gunna missy her vajayjay after popping out the super twins!Click to expand...




sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> pinky, change your ticker to say 0 days left until testing, lol!
> 
> i had to lie to countdowntopregnancy.com to tell it when i ov as it was 16 days earlier than expected
> 
> i cant work out how long my "average" cycle would be to be 8DPO and a shorter testing dateClick to expand...
> 
> I hate those tickers for the fact they just keep on rolling over.
> 
> Use a ticker from your fertility friend chart...be much easier to keep an eye on where you are since it updates automatically whe you get the witch etc.Click to expand...

i didn't know FF had a ticker. where is that?


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for sure. I just meant I hope it increases tomorrow. Funny you should say that because on my BB when I log into FF it mentions triphasic in the breakdown
> 
> OOOOOh is it showing you as triphastic already?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw in the 'professionals' bit they had the OPK's in vials. Worked out at £11 for 25 OPK's and 25 HPT's!Click to expand...
> 
> Could try putting them through into the basket and seeing what it does!Click to expand...
> 
> It has mentioned if I get another high temp it could possibly go that way. Which is odd because I don't get this breakdown of info on the laptop :shrug:
> 
> I'm tempted hehe. We'll just have to wait and see what happens with this cycleClick to expand...

Im sure you wont need one! Ill be stalking your chart in the morning chick to see what happened! :D


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> lol! bike it is.
> 
> I want another CB1000R! I miss mine :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Me thinky pinky is gunna missy her vajayjay after popping out the super twins!Click to expand...

ok sorry hun but i need a translator :rofl:

wtf?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> hows this

perfect!


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I only have 2 HPT's left and I need to be sensible with them.
> 
> *puts la la ears on*


hun do you want me to post you some?


----------



## sarahuk

> I only did one prescription and that wa sback in October.

You arent on meds for it perma? Jealous!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> yep, trust me no lack of hpt taking here! FF says I o'd on sat, so i either have a long surge, high surge, release more than one egg, or have pcos. can't think of anything else. if it goes negative soon here i won't worry about it, but if it stays positive up till af, then calling my dr.
> 
> Youre the google queen right? :D So im betting youve googled pcos...do you have any of the symptoms for it?
> 
> Id probably mention it to the doc anyway and see what they say, even if it goes negative. Atleast it would put your mind at rest!Click to expand...

yep, i googled it. i have no symptoms.


----------



## Faythe

I will update my chart at 6am, so keep a lookout. Fingers crossed!

Haha Pinky, we're just joking about your hooha after having those twinnies :rofl:

Tina, to sort a ticker it's in the sharing tab on the top right.


----------



## Pinky32

still says ive got 6 days till testing


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I only have 2 HPT's left and I need to be sensible with them.
> 
> *puts la la ears on*

Sensible is not a word that goes in the same line as HPT


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I only have 2 HPT's left and I need to be sensible with them.
> 
> *puts la la ears on*
> 
> i'm totally gone the other way. i have a lot of them. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I had 10. I now have 2 :blush::blush:Click to expand...

let's see....i have over 60.....just bought some IC's for under $10!!
:wacko:


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Haha it won't even be a vajayjay after that :rofl:

Hahahaha indeed! Hell, atleast she can take it in turns charging hanger space with that other preseed lady for the jet and make a few bucks on the side!


----------



## SKP

I can make banners for you guys :) I made my avi :) Not original art work or anything but I created something with it.


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I will update my chart at 6am, so keep a lookout. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Haha Pinky, we're just joking about your hooha after having those twinnies :rofl:
> 
> Tina, to sort a ticker it's in the sharing tab on the top right.

after twins i wont have a hooha- i;ll have a hanging bucket!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I will update my chart at 6am, so keep a lookout. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Haha Pinky, we're just joking about your hooha after having those twinnies :rofl:
> 
> Tina, to sort a ticker it's in the sharing tab on the top right.

hmmmm....i might set my alarm for midnight to check your chart!
ok, thanks!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Haha it won't even be a vajayjay after that :rofl:
> 
> Hahahaha indeed! Hell, atleast she can take it in turns charging hanger space with that other preseed lady for the jet and make a few bucks on the side!Click to expand...

can we stop talking about me as though im not here please :cry:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Haha it won't even be a vajayjay after that :rofl:
> 
> Hahahaha indeed! Hell, atleast she can take it in turns charging hanger space with that other preseed lady for the jet and make a few bucks on the side!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

SKP said:


> Yup, I m stil lyoung which is a plus. I have lots of time, but I know I have issues, and I want to get it corrected so its not a hinderance.
> 
> And I always wanted to have kids at a younger age. Im already a big homebody as it is. So when you have an empty house on some days, except the dog, makes you more eager for a child, and having a grand baby and great grand baby.

I can relate :) As far back as I remember I wanted to have my first by the time I was 25. Life has a habit of throwing curve balls!
How old are you if you dont mind me asking? Im 31 :)

I find being a homebody does make me crave like mad. I recently went from a heavy Gamer to a big crafter, so spend my time staring at wool thinking about baby blankets and booties I should make lol.


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I only have 2 HPT's left and I need to be sensible with them.
> 
> *puts la la ears on*
> 
> Sensible is not a word that goes in the same line as HPTClick to expand...

Shhhhh! You're like the voices in my head haha :blush::blush:



moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I only have 2 HPT's left and I need to be sensible with them.
> 
> *puts la la ears on*
> 
> i'm totally gone the other way. i have a lot of them. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I had 10. I now have 2 :blush::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> let's see....i have over 60.....just bought some IC's for under $10!!
> :wacko:Click to expand...

Wow! I am SO buying some more soon. I need to feed my addiction :wacko:



sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Haha it won't even be a vajayjay after that :rofl:
> 
> Hahahaha indeed! Hell, atleast she can take it in turns charging hanger space with that other preseed lady for the jet and make a few bucks on the side!Click to expand...

LMFAO!!! I actually just choked a little there! Could even be the Pinky Express Chunnel :haha:



Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I will update my chart at 6am, so keep a lookout. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Haha Pinky, we're just joking about your hooha after having those twinnies :rofl:
> 
> Tina, to sort a ticker it's in the sharing tab on the top right.
> 
> after twins i wont have a hooha- i;ll have a hanging bucket!Click to expand...

Bit like the bucket in your avatar? Purple with bruising :haha:


----------



## sarahuk

> i didn't know FF had a ticker. where is that?

IF you go to your chart home page, click on sharing at the top, and its on there :)


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Haha it won't even be a vajayjay after that :rofl:
> 
> Hahahaha indeed! Hell, atleast she can take it in turns charging hanger space with that other preseed lady for the jet and make a few bucks on the side!Click to expand...
> 
> can we stop talking about me as though im not here please :cry:Click to expand...

*gets stick out*

What did I say m'lady? Huh Huh! Cheer the f**k up (only kidding!)

We're just joking hon :hugs:

Take the piss out of me if you like. I can take it! *braces self*


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> lol! bike it is.
> 
> I want another CB1000R! I miss mine :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Me thinky pinky is gunna missy her vajayjay after popping out the super twins!Click to expand...
> 
> ok sorry hun but i need a translator :rofl:
> 
> wtf?Click to expand...

Basically...youll be whistling every time you go up and down esculators.


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I will update my chart at 6am, so keep a lookout. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Haha Pinky, we're just joking about your hooha after having those twinnies :rofl:
> 
> Tina, to sort a ticker it's in the sharing tab on the top right.
> 
> hmmmm....i might set my alarm for midnight to check your chart!
> ok, thanks!Click to expand...

Do it! Be sporadic! :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I only have 2 HPT's left and I need to be sensible with them.
> 
> *puts la la ears on*
> 
> 
> hun do you want me to post you some?Click to expand...

Keeping the addictions alive...Those who pee toether, stick together. Should be our tagline!


----------



## Pinky32

](*,)


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep, trust me no lack of hpt taking here! FF says I o'd on sat, so i either have a long surge, high surge, release more than one egg, or have pcos. can't think of anything else. if it goes negative soon here i won't worry about it, but if it stays positive up till af, then calling my dr.
> 
> Youre the google queen right? :D So im betting youve googled pcos...do you have any of the symptoms for it?
> 
> Id probably mention it to the doc anyway and see what they say, even if it goes negative. Atleast it would put your mind at rest!Click to expand...
> 
> yep, i googled it. i have no symptoms.Click to expand...

Thats great news!! Doesnt really help with understanding though eh :(


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I only have 2 HPT's left and I need to be sensible with them.
> 
> *puts la la ears on*
> 
> 
> hun do you want me to post you some?Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping the addictions alive...Those who pee toether, stick together. Should be our tagline!Click to expand...

I like it!! :D



Pinky32 said:


> ](*,)

*Snuggles*

Don't make me do the sad eyes. We all love 'ya chica. Just having a giggle about the twinny thing. It'd be fab if the prediction is right though! :D

And, yes. Please! If you don't mind being a darl and sparing a few then I would appreciate it very much :kiss:


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I will update my chart at 6am, so keep a lookout. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Haha Pinky, we're just joking about your hooha after having those twinnies :rofl:
> 
> Tina, to sort a ticker it's in the sharing tab on the top right.

Wont be able to call it a hooha by then..it will be Hooarghhwtfdidyoujustdotome?!


----------



## sarahuk

SKP said:


> I can make banners for you guys :) I made my avi :) Not original art work or anything but I created something with it.

Id totally wear it with pride!


----------



## Faythe

Must. Not. Snigger.

:rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I will update my chart at 6am, so keep a lookout. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Haha Pinky, we're just joking about your hooha after having those twinnies :rofl:
> 
> Tina, to sort a ticker it's in the sharing tab on the top right.
> 
> Wont be able to call it a hooha by then..it will be Hooarghhwtfdidyoujustdotome?!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> i didn't know FF had a ticker. where is that?
> 
> IF you go to your chart home page, click on sharing at the top, and its on there :)Click to expand...

thanks!!


----------



## Faythe

I am crying with laughter here! I love you girls!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I will update my chart at 6am, so keep a lookout. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Haha Pinky, we're just joking about your hooha after having those twinnies :rofl:
> 
> Tina, to sort a ticker it's in the sharing tab on the top right.
> 
> after twins i wont have a hooha- i;ll have a hanging bucket!Click to expand...

 
Hahaha just spluttered my glass of milk all over the laptop screen!

Look at it this way..least you could plant some daffodils in there. It can be dual purpose...youll be the one person who can always say the bathroom smells like roses when you come out...and for 2, it can count as a memorial to what used to be there


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep, trust me no lack of hpt taking here! FF says I o'd on sat, so i either have a long surge, high surge, release more than one egg, or have pcos. can't think of anything else. if it goes negative soon here i won't worry about it, but if it stays positive up till af, then calling my dr.
> 
> Youre the google queen right? :D So im betting youve googled pcos...do you have any of the symptoms for it?
> 
> Id probably mention it to the doc anyway and see what they say, even if it goes negative. Atleast it would put your mind at rest!Click to expand...
> 
> yep, i googled it. i have no symptoms.Click to expand...
> 
> Thats great news!! Doesnt really help with understanding though eh :(Click to expand...

nope. just have to wait and see what the tests do.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Haha it won't even be a vajayjay after that :rofl:
> 
> Hahahaha indeed! Hell, atleast she can take it in turns charging hanger space with that other preseed lady for the jet and make a few bucks on the side!Click to expand...
> 
> can we stop talking about me as though im not here please :cry:Click to expand...

Sorry hun :( Nothing bad meant :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I will update my chart at 6am, so keep a lookout. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Haha Pinky, we're just joking about your hooha after having those twinnies :rofl:
> 
> Tina, to sort a ticker it's in the sharing tab on the top right.
> 
> after twins i wont have a hooha- i;ll have a hanging bucket!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha just spluttered my glass of milk all over the laptop screen!
> 
> Look at it this way..least you could plant some daffodils in there. It can be dual purpose...youll be the one person who can always say the bathroom smells like roses when you come out...and for 2, it can count as a memorial to what used to be thereClick to expand...

I like the "smelling of roses"


----------



## moter98

you girls crack me up. i can barely see the screen with all the tears of laughter in my eyes


----------



## sarahuk

> Bit like the bucket in your avatar? Purple with bruising

See Pink! You really do have a psychic gift! :thumbup:


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I will update my chart at 6am, so keep a lookout. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Haha Pinky, we're just joking about your hooha after having those twinnies :rofl:
> 
> Tina, to sort a ticker it's in the sharing tab on the top right.
> 
> after twins i wont have a hooha- i;ll have a hanging bucket!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha just spluttered my glass of milk all over the laptop screen!
> 
> Look at it this way..least you could plant some daffodils in there. It can be dual purpose...youll be the one person who can always say the bathroom smells like roses when you come out...and for 2, it can count as a memorial to what used to be thereClick to expand...

Oh my! The image I have in my head :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Haha it won't even be a vajayjay after that :rofl:
> 
> Hahahaha indeed! Hell, atleast she can take it in turns charging hanger space with that other preseed lady for the jet and make a few bucks on the side!Click to expand...
> 
> can we stop talking about me as though im not here please :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> *gets stick out*
> 
> What did I say m'lady? Huh Huh! Cheer the f**k up (only kidding!)
> 
> We're just joking hon :hugs:
> 
> Take the piss out of me if you like. I can take it! *braces self*Click to expand...

This might be a daft question but...is your real name Faythe? Always loved that name :)


----------



## SKP

Yeah my thyroid levels were very slight so I only did a month of it.

Im turning 23 this March.

If you all want banners, tell me what would you like, and what we should say okay. Like tell me your colors so I can customise it, and also any pics that we can do or anything. 
The wording will be the same, but different colors, and we can choose apic we agree on or just wording.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't know FF had a ticker. where is that?
> 
> IF you go to your chart home page, click on sharing at the top, and its on there :)Click to expand...
> 
> thanks!!Click to expand...

Yay I see it! No more having to ask you where youre at in your cycle! :happydance:


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Haha it won't even be a vajayjay after that :rofl:
> 
> Hahahaha indeed! Hell, atleast she can take it in turns charging hanger space with that other preseed lady for the jet and make a few bucks on the side!Click to expand...
> 
> can we stop talking about me as though im not here please :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> *gets stick out*
> 
> What did I say m'lady? Huh Huh! Cheer the f**k up (only kidding!)
> 
> We're just joking hon :hugs:
> 
> Take the piss out of me if you like. I can take it! *braces self*Click to expand...
> 
> This might be a daft question but...is your real name Faythe? Always loved that name :)Click to expand...

I wish it was! My real name is Tamsin :flower:

I was paranoid when I joined up so just used the name of my fave character from my fave series of books.

I do have plans to use the name Faythe as a baby name if I have a girl.

Faythe Isabella or Isabella Faythe.

OR

Alyssa-Finola.


----------



## Faythe

Night girls! 6hrs and 30mins until temp haha! Caio xx


----------



## Pinky32

night faythe xxxx

you should receive the package on thurs x


----------



## SKP

Night,

I added my ff ticker on as well :)


----------



## SKP

If you like instead of tying up the thread. PM me what colors would you like on your banner K :)


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't know FF had a ticker. where is that?
> 
> IF you go to your chart home page, click on sharing at the top, and its on there :)Click to expand...
> 
> thanks!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay I see it! No more having to ask you where youre at in your cycle! :happydance:Click to expand...

Wouldn't done it a long time ago if I knew about. Thanks so much!!


----------



## moter98

Night tam. Isabella is so pretty. Rolls right off the tongue


----------



## moter98

SKP said:


> If you like instead of tying up the thread. PM me what colors would you like on your banner K :)

I like pink!


----------



## Pinky32

:sick: i have onion breath


----------



## moter98

Lol pinky! What were you eating?


----------



## SKP

Pink it is, what color for your wording?


----------



## Pinky32

i made a cheese n ham n onion toasted sandwich

think i put too much onion in lol


----------



## moter98

SKP said:


> Pink it is, what color for your wording?

Turquoise if they have it


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I am crying with laughter here! I love you girls!

You know..I might not have been here with you girls for long...but I really cant remember bnb life before this thread :) :cloud9:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I am crying with laughter here! I love you girls!
> 
> You know..I might not have been here with you girls for long...but I really cant remember bnb life before this thread :) :cloud9:Click to expand...

Me either!!!!!! Love it here


----------



## sarahuk

> nope. just have to wait and see what the tests do.

Hopefully stop turning positive!

But do mention it to the doc chick no matter what happens with the test tomorrow. There could be a very logical explanation to why its happening, or a quick fix if theres a reason!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> nope. just have to wait and see what the tests do.
> 
> Hopefully stop turning positive!
> 
> But do mention it to the doc chick no matter what happens with the test tomorrow. There could be a very logical explanation to why its happening, or a quick fix if theres a reason!Click to expand...

Yep. I will be sure to mention it. It's for sure not the norm


----------



## sarahuk

SKP said:


> Yeah my thyroid levels were very slight so I only did a month of it.
> 
> Im turning 23 this March.
> 
> If you all want banners, tell me what would you like, and what we should say okay. Like tell me your colors so I can customise it, and also any pics that we can do or anything.
> The wording will be the same, but different colors, and we can choose apic we agree on or just wording.

YAY! Another FF ticker!

I dont know what the deal was with mine exactly..only that my T4 was low. Im not complaining though. Just that result on a piece of paper means I qualify for free health presciptions for life :thumbup: Probably a good thing since everything that can go wrong with me usually does lol!!

I want a banner! I wouldnt like to say about what it should say etc since Im not one of the "founding members" and it should defo be them that decide!


----------



## SKP

What should we call this group ?


----------



## Pinky32

what i find scary is i joined at something like page 4


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> SKP said:
> 
> 
> Yeah my thyroid levels were very slight so I only did a month of it.
> 
> Im turning 23 this March.
> 
> If you all want banners, tell me what would you like, and what we should say okay. Like tell me your colors so I can customise it, and also any pics that we can do or anything.
> The wording will be the same, but different colors, and we can choose apic we agree on or just wording.
> 
> YAY! Another FF ticker!
> 
> I dont know what the deal was with mine exactly..only that my T4 was low. Im not complaining though. Just that result on a piece of paper means I qualify for free health presciptions for life :thumbup: Probably a good thing since everything that can go wrong with me usually does lol!!
> 
> I want a banner! I wouldnt like to say about what it should say etc since Im not one of the "founding members" and it should defo be them that decide!Click to expand...

I'm terrible with those kinds of things. What are your ideas?


----------



## sarahuk

I


> wish it was! My real name is Tamsin
> 
> I was paranoid when I joined up so just used the name of my fave character from my fave series of books.
> 
> I do have plans to use the name Faythe as a baby name if I have a girl.
> 
> Faythe Isabella or Isabella Faythe.
> 
> OR
> 
> Alyssa-Finola.

Oh! Tamsin is beautiful too! All these pretty names around here...and I get stuck with the boring one :sulk:

Loving the baby girl name! All variations you said sound lovely! Ive no idea for a girl yet. Think we settled on a boys name. I originally wanted Riley or Mason or something like that...but OH wanted to call it Sören (hes swedish), after his dad. Very old fashioned name and since we live in England I dont want the kid to get teased for having a foreign spelled/sounding name. So managed to bring him round to Lucas! Though having said that, since we decided that his dad passed away so I might have to relent :)


----------



## SKP

moter98 said:


> SKP said:
> 
> 
> Pink it is, what color for your wording?
> 
> Turquoise if they have itClick to expand...

Alrighty pink with torquoise it is.


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Night girls! 6hrs and 30mins until temp haha! Caio xx

Nighty night honey! Go Go Triphastic!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> I
> 
> 
> wish it was! My real name is Tamsin
> 
> I was paranoid when I joined up so just used the name of my fave character from my fave series of books.
> 
> I do have plans to use the name Faythe as a baby name if I have a girl.
> 
> Faythe Isabella or Isabella Faythe.
> 
> OR
> 
> Alyssa-Finola.
> 
> Oh! Tamsin is beautiful too! All these pretty names around here...and I get stuck with the boring one :sulk:
> 
> Loving the baby girl name! All variations you said sound lovely! Ive no idea for a girl yet. Think we settled on a boys name. I originally wanted Riley or Mason or something like that...but OH wanted to call it Sören (hes swedish), after his dad. Very old fashioned name and since we live in England I dont want the kid to get teased for having a foreign spelled/sounding name. So managed to bring him round to Lucas! Though having said that, since we decided that his dad passed away so I might have to relent :)Click to expand...

I like mason!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Lol pinky! What were you eating?

Im scared to scroll down and read the answer to this


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> what i find scary is i joined at something like page 4

We have blown up this thread!!!!!


----------



## SKP

What about Member of TTC4AWhile


----------



## Coco2010

I am trying to have a baby. I want one so bad I cannot stand it I've been trying for about 10 months. But it feels like forever. 
I just ordered fertilaid? 
Anyone ever tried it?


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I am crying with laughter here! I love you girls!
> 
> You know..I might not have been here with you girls for long...but I really cant remember bnb life before this thread :) :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Me either!!!!!! Love it hereClick to expand...

Been a long time since I was part of a group, actually, was my own group lol. But we had a rather unpleasant person join who caused nothing but drama so me and the original ladies decided to shut it down and make a facebook group instead. 

I said I wouldnt join another, and I wont. TTC For A While is my one and only now! I havent even bothered looking around the other parts of the site after coming here lol.


----------



## SKP

I must go for a bit, be back soon. Please pm me your requests. It would be hard to keep track on here lol


----------



## Pinky32

Coco2010 said:


> I am trying to have a baby. I want one so bad I cannot stand it I've been trying for about 10 months. But it feels like forever.
> I just ordered fertilaid?
> Anyone ever tried it?

Silly question but do you temp and use opks?


----------



## moter98

SKP said:


> What about Member of TTC4AWhile

Sounds good to me


----------



## Coco2010

Yeah. I have tried both. I don't have regular cycles, so I ordered fertilaid to regulate my periods. Hopefully I will get my BFP. Good luck to you.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope. just have to wait and see what the tests do.
> 
> Hopefully stop turning positive!
> 
> But do mention it to the doc chick no matter what happens with the test tomorrow. There could be a very logical explanation to why its happening, or a quick fix if theres a reason!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. I will be sure to mention it. It's for sure not the normClick to expand...

I wouldnt be suprised if its just kicking up overlapping surges. That youre gearing up for ov but then its backing off. Guess we shall find out when you get your results :)


----------



## sarahuk

Coco2010 said:


> I am trying to have a baby. I want one so bad I cannot stand it I've been trying for about 10 months. But it feels like forever.
> I just ordered fertilaid?
> Anyone ever tried it?

Hi :)

I havent tried it...tbh, I havent even heard of it!


----------



## sarahuk

SKP said:


> I must go for a bit, be back soon. Please pm me your requests. It would be hard to keep track on here lol

Thanks for offering to do it honey! Im happy with anything! Pink, turqoise, its all good! Ill wear my badge with pride no matter what it is!


----------



## Pinky32

Coco2010 said:


> Yeah. I have tried both. I don't have regular cycles, so I ordered fertilaid to regulate my periods. Hopefully I will get my BFP. Good luck to you.

i was having irregular cycles and started agnus castus and 10 days later AF started then my first ever EWCM on CD8 and ov on CD9 - which was 16 days earlier than expected


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Coco2010 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah. I have tried both. I don't have regular cycles, so I ordered fertilaid to regulate my periods. Hopefully I will get my BFP. Good luck to you.
> 
> i was having irregular cycles and started agnus castus and 10 days later AF started then my first ever EWCM on CD8 and ov on CD9 - which was 16 days earlier than expectedClick to expand...

I cant relly offer any advice Coco on irregular cycles. Ive never really had it. Well, until now..had a couple of cycles where I got the witch at 5dpo and 9dpo but other than that fairly consistent.

Sounds like pink has some good advice to me!!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope. just have to wait and see what the tests do.
> 
> Hopefully stop turning positive!
> 
> But do mention it to the doc chick no matter what happens with the test tomorrow. There could be a very logical explanation to why its happening, or a quick fix if theres a reason!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. I will be sure to mention it. It's for sure not the normClick to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt be suprised if its just kicking up overlapping surges. That youre gearing up for ov but then its backing off. Guess we shall find out when you get your results :)Click to expand...

That's what I thought too but the last two cycle ff shows o during my first surge.


----------



## Pinky32

you could be dropping multiple eggs and end up with triplets!


----------



## Pinky32

i think i scared coco off :cry:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope. just have to wait and see what the tests do.
> 
> Hopefully stop turning positive!
> 
> But do mention it to the doc chick no matter what happens with the test tomorrow. There could be a very logical explanation to why its happening, or a quick fix if theres a reason!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. I will be sure to mention it. It's for sure not the normClick to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt be suprised if its just kicking up overlapping surges. That youre gearing up for ov but then its backing off. Guess we shall find out when you get your results :)Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I thought too but the last two cycle ff shows o during my first surge.Click to expand...

Yeah what pinky says! Maybe youre trying to drop the second egg :D


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> you could be dropping multiple eggs and end up with triplets!

:nope: only room for one at a time in my short body. two + would not fit.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope. just have to wait and see what the tests do.
> 
> Hopefully stop turning positive!
> 
> But do mention it to the doc chick no matter what happens with the test tomorrow. There could be a very logical explanation to why its happening, or a quick fix if theres a reason!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. I will be sure to mention it. It's for sure not the normClick to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt be suprised if its just kicking up overlapping surges. That youre gearing up for ov but then its backing off. Guess we shall find out when you get your results :)Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I thought too but the last two cycle ff shows o during my first surge.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah what pinky says! Maybe youre trying to drop the second egg :DClick to expand...

lol! i really don't think so. i've been checking cp since first opk and it's been very low after sat.


----------



## sarahuk

Moter...I cant stop smiling at your little boy..hes so darn cute :)


----------



## sarahuk

I am cervix stupid so no idea what that might mean!


----------



## Pinky32

oh yeah they will

all 3!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

i went past mine yesterday lol


----------



## sarahuk

Hope you were using the finger with the broken nail! LOL

Right..well...gotta drop Matt off at a Class in the morning since hes taking an english clash for his CV  Im gunna curl up...Ill be back in the morning to thread stalk alll day!

Night my lovelies!

:flasher: 

xx


----------



## Pinky32

night hunnybun

sleep well
x


----------



## moter98

thanks sara!
night.


----------



## Pinky32

either aden is young in that pic or the table on his high chair is MASSIVE lol

he looks soooooo cute


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Moter...I cant stop smiling at your little boy..hes so darn cute :)




sarahuk said:


> I am cervix stupid so no idea what that might mean!




Pinky32 said:


> oh yeah they will
> 
> all 3!!!!!

no, no, no!!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> either aden is young in that pic or the table on his high chair is MASSIVE lol
> 
> he looks soooooo cute

he is just very small for his age. off the charts actually, in both height and weight. if he does not grow much by the time he is two the dr's are going to check for a growth hormone deficiency. :cry:


----------



## Pinky32

is he small for his age? in all the other pics he looks just fine


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Moter...I cant stop smiling at your little boy..hes so darn cute :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I am cervix stupid so no idea what that might mean!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oh yeah they will
> 
> all 3!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> no, no, no!!!Click to expand...

oh yeah its a possibility

your trying to out-do my twins arent you lol


----------



## moter98

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> either aden is young in that pic or the table on his high chair is MASSIVE lol
> 
> he looks soooooo cute
> 
> he is just very small for his age. off the charts actually, in both height and weight. if he does not grow much by the time he is two the dr's are going to check for a growth hormone deficiency. :cry:Click to expand...

yes. he is 21 pounds 31 inches tall. weight is under 4%, height is 10%. dr is not concerned yet, but it he doesn't have a growth spurt by age two - 4 months from now - they are going to do an xray of his hand to determine his bone age. if that scan turns up ok, we don't have to do anything, but if it turns up something he will need to be given some sort of shot multiple times daily for many years i guess. :cry:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Moter...I cant stop smiling at your little boy..hes so darn cute :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I am cervix stupid so no idea what that might mean!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oh yeah they will
> 
> all 3!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> no, no, no!!!Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah its a possibility
> 
> your trying to out-do my twins arent you lolClick to expand...

you are hilarious pinky! my short torso could not carry twins! i'm gonna find a pic of myself pregnant and show you that there would be no room!


----------



## Pinky32

awwww poor lil baby - how much did he weigh at birth?

4% doesnt seem much to worry about- but i hope he has a spurt soon i dont want to think of him having shots

listen hunny, the shortest of pple can have twins

just cos im tall doesnt mean that i have room for 2


----------



## Pinky32

right hun im off to bed its now 1am and im tireeeeeeedddddd

part of me is excited about temping inthe morning but the other part of me is scared


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> awwww poor lil baby - how much did he weigh at birth?
> 
> 4% doesnt seem much to worry about- but i hope he has a spurt soon i dont want to think of him having shots
> 
> listen hunny, the shortest of pple can have twins
> 
> just cos im tall doesnt mean that i have room for 2

i'm still looking for a pic. i will pm it to you!
that's what i thought too, but dr did this formula and says he should be 5'9" for some reason.


----------



## Pinky32

to me 40% is enough to worry about but not 4%

fingers crossed for a growth spurt

not sure if you can send pic in a pm, i tried to send you one the other day and couldnt work it out

you have my email though 

my eyes are dying so i have to go beddy byessss


----------



## moter98

ok. see you in the morning!
yes 4% is very low. 40% would be normal


----------



## Pinky32

hes below 4% or he is only 4% of what he should be?


----------



## moter98

between 1-100% he is 4%. meaning 94% of boys his age weigh more than him.


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> I
> 
> 
> wish it was! My real name is Tamsin
> 
> I was paranoid when I joined up so just used the name of my fave character from my fave series of books.
> 
> I do have plans to use the name Faythe as a baby name if I have a girl.
> 
> Faythe Isabella or Isabella Faythe.
> 
> OR
> 
> Alyssa-Finola.
> 
> Oh! Tamsin is beautiful too! All these pretty names around here...and I get stuck with the boring one :sulk:
> 
> Loving the baby girl name! All variations you said sound lovely! Ive no idea for a girl yet. Think we settled on a boys name. I originally wanted Riley or Mason or something like that...but OH wanted to call it Sören (hes swedish), after his dad. Very old fashioned name and since we live in England I dont want the kid to get teased for having a foreign spelled/sounding name. So managed to bring him round to Lucas! Though having said that, since we decided that his dad passed away so I might have to relent :)Click to expand...

It's a nice name but you're right about the teasing. Kids are so cruel!

I also love Elijah shortened to Eli for a boy :cloud9:

Lucas is lovely!



sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Night girls! 6hrs and 30mins until temp haha! Caio xx
> 
> Nighty night honey! Go Go Triphastic!Click to expand...

Slight dip this morning. Well, atleast my temps are still high :D



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> you could be dropping multiple eggs and end up with triplets!
> 
> :nope: only room for one at a time in my short body. two + would not fit.Click to expand...

I'd be terrified if I had multiples. I can't imagine having 2 or more newborns :wacko:


----------



## SKP

Hope everyone had a good night. Night or day all :)


----------



## Faythe

Day for me here! Got a plumber here fixing the leaky toilet. Thank goodness!


----------



## SKP

Its funny that im just going to bed at 2 am and its day for you. 
I hope i dont need a plumber to fix our frozen pipes and backed up toilet and tub. My dad is quite handy lol. Hopefully he can help.

Night, be on tomorrow when possible.


----------



## Pinky32

i guess going by my temp this morning im out :cry:

everytime i move i feel light headed as though im about to faint and my backache is still there

you know when youve had a drink and you feel light headed and tipsy - thats how i feel

and im getting waves of nausea


----------



## Faythe

Hun, you're not out until the witch shows. Keep positive :hugs:

Sit down and take it easy.:flower:


----------



## Pinky32

im going out in a min cos if i stay in, i will just keep looking at my chart and getting upset

i dont understand why i feel sick n light headed though


----------



## Faythe

Dehydrated?


----------



## Pinky32

nope not at all

as soon as i got up out of bed i thought i was going to faint
sounds silly but i feel really weak - like my legs feel shaky


----------



## Pinky32

went to brush my teeth and thought i was going to faint reaching for toothpaste and then as soon as i started brushing my teeth i thought i was going to be sick


----------



## Faythe

I don't know what that could be hon :shrug:

Hope it's nothing too serious. :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

i know im grasping at straws here but you dont think its implantation


----------



## Faythe

Is it me or can I see a hint of something on todays HPT? :shrug:

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/9DPO-1.jpg


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> either aden is young in that pic or the table on his high chair is MASSIVE lol
> 
> he looks soooooo cute
> 
> he is just very small for his age. off the charts actually, in both height and weight. if he does not grow much by the time he is two the dr's are going to check for a growth hormone deficiency. :cry:Click to expand...

Awww...I wouldnt worry about that sweetie. I bet hes going to shoot up before he hits 2, you watch!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> wish it was! My real name is Tamsin
> 
> I was paranoid when I joined up so just used the name of my fave character from my fave series of books.
> 
> I do have plans to use the name Faythe as a baby name if I have a girl.
> 
> Faythe Isabella or Isabella Faythe.
> 
> OR
> 
> Alyssa-Finola.
> 
> Oh! Tamsin is beautiful too! All these pretty names around here...and I get stuck with the boring one :sulk:
> 
> Loving the baby girl name! All variations you said sound lovely! Ive no idea for a girl yet. Think we settled on a boys name. I originally wanted Riley or Mason or something like that...but OH wanted to call it Sören (hes swedish), after his dad. Very old fashioned name and since we live in England I dont want the kid to get teased for having a foreign spelled/sounding name. So managed to bring him round to Lucas! Though having said that, since we decided that his dad passed away so I might have to relent :)Click to expand...
> 
> It's a nice name but you're right about the teasing. Kids are so cruel!
> 
> I also love Elijah shortened to Eli for a boy :cloud9:
> 
> Lucas is lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Night girls! 6hrs and 30mins until temp haha! Caio xxClick to expand...
> 
> Nighty night honey! Go Go Triphastic!Click to expand...
> 
> Slight dip this morning. Well, atleast my temps are still high :D
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> you could be dropping multiple eggs and end up with triplets!Click to expand...
> 
> :nope: only room for one at a time in my short body. two + would not fit.Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be terrified if I had multiples. I can't imagine having 2 or more newborns :wacko:Click to expand...

I wouldnt worry about that! The dip you have is a barely there one!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Day for me here! Got a plumber here fixing the leaky toilet. Thank goodness!

Thats great news! Lets be honest...thats one thing you DONT want to be paddling in!!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i guess going by my temp this morning im out :cry:
> 
> everytime i move i feel light headed as though im about to faint and my backache is still there
> 
> you know when youve had a drink and you feel light headed and tipsy - thats how i feel
> 
> and im getting waves of nausea

Youre 9dpo hun...prime time for implantation dip. Stop worrying! Youre not out till the witch actually comes!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> im going out in a min cos if i stay in, i will just keep looking at my chart and getting upset
> 
> i dont understand why i feel sick n light headed though

I read down a few and saw your later post asking about implantaiton.

Its possible with the temp decrease today that youre implanting. However, I wouldnt like to say to apply how youre feeling as a pregnancy symptom. Since you wouldnt have any hcg in your body until implantatin, its unlikely that what youre feeling before that point would be down to a beany snuggling in. It is possible if you arent implanting today and implanted early. Id see how it pans out chick. Few more days and youll know :)

x


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Is it me or can I see a hint of something on todays HPT? :shrug:
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/9DPO-1.jpg

Sorry hun...pains me to say this but I cant see anything :( Though my personal disclaimer is that this could be because the piccy is a bit blurred!

x


----------



## Faythe

See, I can which is really annoying but if you tilt the screen back you can see a hint of something but not sure if I am going nuts. Let me see if I can mark where.

I cropped it so that's why it's a little blurry :blush: x


----------



## Faythe

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/9DPO-1-1.jpg

Probably my eyes playing tricks on me haha! x


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/9DPO-1-1.jpg
> 
> Probably my eyes playing tricks on me haha! x

If i squint and roll myself around my monitor I can see -something-...problem is to me it looks like a very tiny thin line...which in my experiences have been evaps...if you know what I mean? Not a blocky line with colour.

Its hard to tell if this is coloured or not since the line is thin. I suggest either trying another later after 4 hours of holding it...or use the other test in the morning!

Crossing fingers and toes though!


----------



## Faythe

It's so hard to tell, isn't it :haha:

I'll wait and test again at 11dpo. I'm annoyed with myself that I tested today :dohh: x


----------



## sarahuk

Its the damned poas curse! We cant help it! I say, dont get depressed and dont get super excited. Stay on the fence till your next test. If thats the start of our next bfp announcement..it shall defo be darker by then!

I feel for you though..thats going to niggle you for days now!

x


----------



## Faythe

It's my own fault for testing way too early haha! I'm feeling quite calm considering.

Plus I've had the loo fixed this morning and the man for the washing machine is here now so had stuff to occupy my mind.

You having a day of relaxation? x


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> between 1-100% he is 4%. meaning 94% of boys his age weigh more than him.

Well 94% of boys his age arent as cute!!

You really shouldnt talk serious stuff with me late at night - i cant concentrate properly then lol

im sure he will suddenly spurt up and be taller than all the rest

:hug:


----------



## Pinky32

I think i know why im feeling sick n light headed - i only ate a toasted cheese/ham/onion sandwich late last night and i dont think it was enough to keep me fueled for the day and probably settled on my tummy while i slept


----------



## moter98

Pinky, that temp could be implantation. It for sure doesn't mean you are out. Now remember this because you're surely gonna have to tell me the same thing at some point: one temp doesn't mean much, it's the PATTERN you are looking for. I day a dip below cover line one cycle. It went up the next day. No worries hun.


----------



## moter98

Faythe, I'm in my phone so I need my laptop to look at your pic. You should post it to the pregnancy test section with a heading like tweak please. Someone will tweak it to try to draw out the line for you. Oh I hope it's a bfp!!! I can't get to my laptop for an hour yet!


----------



## moter98

Pinky, maybe ds will just be short. My whole family is except for one brother. He's taller than all of us for some reason. Maybe ds is gonna be 5'6". I do believ that if he stays in the same growth pattern I will refuse the tests. However, if he has no growth or loses weight then something must be wrong. I hate seen the pediatrician as they always tell me there might be something wrong with ds. So far they have been wrong and we would have paid for unnesessary tests. DH thinks I worry too much.


----------



## Pinky32

Ive looked at some preggy charts on ff and there are some on there with major dips too - guess i just have to wait until tomorrow to find out

the weather isnt helping though - ive got one bunged up nostrel and the other is running, im shivering with cold 

Ive just eaten a bowl of pasta with pesto as i do think i didnt eat enough yesterday which is prob why im feeling sick but since eating its lessening off

moter - im the tallest in my family - everyone else is 5'7 (give or take). I think docs now want to be seen testing for anything and everything because if they dont you can blame them at a later date - i know in the uk, everyone i terrified of being sued so they "over do" the testing etc

Just as long as he stays that cute - he;ll be fine :hugs:

Faythe - im sorry hunny, i cant see anything, but 9DPO is still early


----------



## moter98

See pinks, very well could be IB! 
I don't blame the drs for wanting to test either. DH is the one that gets very upset. When ds was 9 months old they told us they wanted to do a head ct with sedation on our son because his head may not be growing. tHEN she said it could just be nurses error in measuring the last time. We decided to wait a month and measure him ourself. We did not want him sedated, we didn't even have to do that for fixing his foot. Sure enough, his head was growing and it was a nurses error. We switched peds after that. She had also wanted me to take ds to a specialist at 9 months because he wasn't eating all solids yet. She had me all worried. The other led told us he should just be starting solids at 9 months. He was just fine then too.


----------



## Pinky32

i think each doc has their own ideas about everything so i think a lot of it has to be done on your gut instinct

maybe, because hes a little smaller, hes just going to take his time and grow wen he wants to

just saw on facebook that OH;s baby is trying to make an entrance - they went to hospital and have been told to come back at 4,30pm today

I dont have any bleeding so cant be IB - just hoping irs implantation as it happens between 6-12DPO i believe


----------



## moter98

very few actually bleed during implantation. i think 30% or less. doesnt mean you havent implanted


----------



## Pinky32

im soooooooooooooooo cold im actually shivering and i have a long sleeved top on, a cardigan over that and heating on full blast


----------



## Pinky32

is watery cm ok? i keep feeling like ive wet myself


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> is watery cm ok? i keep feeling like ive wet myself

very good sign!


----------



## Faythe

Hello girls!

I had a bit of a nap as I felt quite tired. Really fancy some cola :haha:

Going to ask Chris to grab some on his way home.


----------



## Pinky32

yesterday and today i have to keep going to bathroom to check i havent wee'd myself as i keep feeling like i have

i havent though


----------



## Faythe

Awww bless 'ya hon :hugs:

Get some liners!


----------



## Pinky32

the ones for old people who are incontinent :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

Nooo not those ones :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

an adult nappy


----------



## Faythe

Nooo, I mean 'panty liners'.

I use them on a few days through my cycle when I get watery CM otherwise it's really uncomfortable :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

personal question: have you got watery cm too at 9DPO?

is it normal


----------



## Faythe

It is a little watery, yes. :blush:

No idea. I really try to not symptom spot.


----------



## Pinky32

i wasnt SS, just wondered

i know about cm when you ov but never read past that page and i just thought we all dried up lol


----------



## Faythe

I think we're supposed to :haha:


----------



## moter98

yep, you are supposed to dry up again after o. but some don't. you have to find out what is normal for you. watery should only be during fertile time and can sometimes indicate pregnancy.


----------



## Pinky32

knowing my body im about to ov again :rofl:

im taking my mum to IKEA so might wear a liner just in case - cant stand using public toilets


----------



## Faythe

Ah man! I love SG1 :cloud9:

Another episode is on, yay! :yipee:


----------



## Pinky32

right im off to the wonderful world of IKEA

Watch out croydon - here i come!!!

See you girls in a few hours
xx

enjoy SG1 - i used to love Babylon 5


----------



## Faythe

I love SG1. Especially O'Neill :cloud9:

https://www.gateworld.net/wiki//images/8/8c/Oneilljack.jpg


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Is it me or can I see a hint of something on todays HPT? :shrug:
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/9DPO-1.jpg

can you get a clearer pic? usually if you set the micro function on your camera it will be clear. i can't tell from this pic cause its fuzzy.


----------



## Faythe

I threw it away this morning :dohh:


----------



## moter98

ok.guess i will just have to impatiently wait


----------



## Faythe

It's so annoying having to wait :nope:


----------



## moter98

i know!!!


----------



## Faythe

Blah! I am definately going to try to not test tomorrow.

When are you starting?


----------



## moter98

probably sat. but i will only use my IC. that would put me at 7dpo. highly unlikey to see anything but will satisfy my poas addiction. so far i've poas everyday since cd8. still waiting on a negative opk. :growlmad:
i have hope though.i was just reading another thread of a woman that had 7 daysin a row of positive opks and she took an hpt and it's positive!!!


----------



## Faythe

Oooo you never know hon. Might have released more than one egg? :shrug:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Oooo you never know hon. Might have released more than one egg? :shrug:

i really don't think so. my chart shows temp rise after the first + and cp moved back LF on sun.


----------



## Faythe

Is it not possible you could have released two at the same time which is why you're still picking up LH?


----------



## moter98

I guess it's possible but unlikely. I had major left sided cramping late Friday night. So bad I had to take a painkiller. I think thats when I o'd. I am just baffledby it. Why would I only get a positive in the morning? When I used the cb digi, I would gets positives all throughout the day no matter how diluted my p was. But it would Be positive for like two days then negative then positive again then I would stop testing. Next cycle I will use the wondfos all cycle to see if they ever give me a positive because they have been giving me neagtives right alongside the fr positives. Maybe the wondfos are less sensitive and will work better for me


----------



## Faythe

Possibly hon. I think with OPK's it's trial and error to find one that suits you :flower:

I've learnt that the CBFM doesn't really work for me. Even when I had VERY positive OPK's this cycle, the test stick for CBFM still wasn't even a peak.


----------



## moter98

So confusing!!


----------



## SKP

Good morn ladies,

Temp is still high 98's. Im beginning to wonder is it only because our room is much warmer then usual. Like im smothering in heat.

Doesnt really matter, i really care about the temps, i just want to be pregnant lol.


----------



## SKP

I think my next round, im going to try my clomid cycle day 5 to 9. If nothing happens this time.


----------



## SKP

Sigh, 4 days until my expected af, then 6 more after that i will know for sure if i have to induce another af.


----------



## SKP

If conceived this cycle i would be 3 wks today :) due date oct 1


----------



## Faythe

It is Tina!

Our bodies are very complex!

Morning SKP :flower:

Finally got my cola! Ah man I felt like I _really_ needed to have it :haha:

Also I've been having a weird stabbing/pinchy feeling today in my lower abdomen but in the central position of my uterus. Could be anything, though. I don't see the point in SS as it could be anything.


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> It's my own fault for testing way too early haha! I'm feeling quite calm considering.
> 
> Plus I've had the loo fixed this morning and the man for the washing machine is here now so had stuff to occupy my mind.
> 
> You having a day of relaxation? x

Youre a stronger woman than me...If I even so much as get a HINT of a line im off to get another test just to see if the hint is there on another lol. 

Its more a knackered day for me than relaxing lol. Matt has been having issues with this terrible snoring. Now ive been with bad snorers before, but this is something else. Turns out he has Sleep Apnea and is stopping breathing over 16 times an hour. So, hes now on the week long trial for the treatment and he has to wear this mask over his mouth and nose that make him sound and look like darth vader. Personally, I found it really funny and made sure to get a video of him telling luke hes his father (to ninja on facebook when he aint looking!)...but his lack of sleep due to getting used to it means more help for my insomnia for me. I havent sleept more than a couple of hours a night for almost a year. Thank god for power naps lol.

So, mask want working so well so we had to go to hospital and its incredibly bad for parking. So took an hour longer than it needed too. All I kept thinking was "im missing out of thread updates aRGH!!".

Hope your day was good?

x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> I think i know why im feeling sick n light headed - i only ate a toasted cheese/ham/onion sandwich late last night and i dont think it was enough to keep me fueled for the day and probably settled on my tummy while i slept

That might have had someting to do with it hun. Maybe your blood sugar is crashing. Good excuse to eat choccy!

Am updating through the thread so..forgive me if youve answered this already but I hope youre feeling better :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky, maybe ds will just be short. My whole family is except for one brother. He's taller than all of us for some reason. Maybe ds is gonna be 5'6". I do believ that if he stays in the same growth pattern I will refuse the tests. However, if he has no growth or loses weight then something must be wrong. I hate seen the pediatrician as they always tell me there might be something wrong with ds. So far they have been wrong and we would have paid for unnesessary tests. DH thinks I worry too much.

I think youre just being a good mom that is looking out for the best interests of her gorgeous little boy.

Doctors these days are way too quick to jump on things. I had some issues when I was young with curled toes and they wanted to break my feet and reset them. But my mom refused the surgeries since Id be in double casts and a chair, and a couple of years later they corrected themselves!

If theres one thing life has taught me...listen to what the docs say, but think, research, plan ahead. Youve already proven with your decision with his foot thasomtimes their way wasnt the best way!


----------



## SKP

Been experiencing some right side pulsating like pain, but not painful.


----------



## Faythe

Oh gosh! What causes Matt's sleep apnea? (I don't know what it is, btw :blush: )

Is it just bad snoring?

I feel for you. Must be really hard to get any sleep with loud snoring. I'm lucky that Chris doesn't snore. He just has VERY bad fidgetting when he sleeps. Like he'll literally jump in the bed and flail his arms about but is completely asleep when he does it :wacko:

It has been hard to not test again but I have to be realistic about it haha! I have to wait another few days atleast.

It was OK and the toilet and washing machine got fixed (again!) but not done much else tbh x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Ive looked at some preggy charts on ff and there are some on there with major dips too - guess i just have to wait until tomorrow to find out
> 
> the weather isnt helping though - ive got one bunged up nostrel and the other is running, im shivering with cold
> 
> Ive just eaten a bowl of pasta with pesto as i do think i didnt eat enough yesterday which is prob why im feeling sick but since eating its lessening off
> 
> moter - im the tallest in my family - everyone else is 5'7 (give or take). I think docs now want to be seen testing for anything and everything because if they dont you can blame them at a later date - i know in the uk, everyone i terrified of being sued so they "over do" the testing etc
> 
> Just as long as he stays that cute - he;ll be fine :hugs:
> 
> Faythe - im sorry hunny, i cant see anything, but 9DPO is still early

Cold symptoms around implantation time are also a symptom! Its because the immune system represses itself so that your body doesnt try and reject the implantation!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i think each doc has their own ideas about everything so i think a lot of it has to be done on your gut instinct
> 
> maybe, because hes a little smaller, hes just going to take his time and grow wen he wants to
> 
> just saw on facebook that OH;s baby is trying to make an entrance - they went to hospital and have been told to come back at 4,30pm today
> 
> I dont have any bleeding so cant be IB - just hoping irs implantation as it happens between 6-12DPO i believe


Agree! These days theres too much emphasis on Square holes. Some people are round pegs. You cant keep trying to jam it in there. I mean, sure theres averages for everything but it should only be a darn guideline! 

Ohhh meh to OHs woman/thing/it. Hope youre ok :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Why do I keep looking at my chart? Like it's gonna change from the last time I looked at it a half hour ago, lol!


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Why do I keep looking at my chart? Like it's gonna change from the last time I looked at it a half hour ago, lol!

I keep doing that :blush:


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Hello girls!
> 
> I had a bit of a nap as I felt quite tired. Really fancy some cola :haha:
> 
> Going to ask Chris to grab some on his way home.

Now im sat daydreaming about some cherry coke and dont have the energy to go out lol :( Sadpanda!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> yesterday and today i have to keep going to bathroom to check i havent wee'd myself as i keep feeling like i have
> 
> i havent though

Sorry..but I found this super cute that you clarified you hadnt peed! :haha:


----------



## Faythe

Awww no! Cherry cola rocks! I just have Tesco's own as I prefer it to the branded Coca Cola.


----------



## Faythe

I'm watching 'Pushy Parents' on TV and I am so shocked :nope:

One of the girls, is 15 and her Mum makes her weigh in 3 times a day. 

She does 200 sit ups a day and 50 pressups!!

She had A slice of toast for brekkie and was only allowed either a piece of fruit or a salad sandwich for lunch.

I don't think this parent realises what she is doing to her kid :nope:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> personal question: have you got watery cm too at 9DPO?
> 
> is it normal

Yeah ive had it a few times..nothing to worry about :D


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> It is a little watery, yes. :blush:
> 
> No idea. I really try to not symptom spot.

I was about to say you should teach me this alien skill....but im on a mission to join you in my new cycle. Im going to rely on you to slap me when I start to fail on that!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> right im off to the wonderful world of IKEA
> 
> Watch out croydon - here i come!!!
> 
> See you girls in a few hours
> xx
> 
> enjoy SG1 - i used to love Babylon 5

Hope you had some swedish meatballs!!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I love SG1. Especially O'Neill :cloud9:
> 
> https://www.gateworld.net/wiki//images/8/8c/Oneilljack.jpg

He used to be my big secret crush...along with gordon ramsey rofl


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Oooo you never know hon. Might have released more than one egg? :shrug:

I reckon so! Shes gunna be our twin momma!

T - where do you get your ICs from? x


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Why do I keep looking at my chart? Like it's gonna change from the last time I looked at it a half hour ago, lol!
> 
> I keep doing that :blush:Click to expand...

its like an invisible force keeps pulling me there. the first 3 days of the tww went by so fast as i wasnt sure i o'd. now that i know i did it's creeping by. i work tomorrow and friday so maybe that will help distract me.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Oooo you never know hon. Might have released more than one egg? :shrug:
> 
> I reckon so! Shes gunna be our twin momma!
> 
> T - where do you get your ICs from? xClick to expand...

i got em from amazon. under $10 for 50!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I'm watching 'Pushy Parents' on TV and I am so shocked :nope:
> 
> One of the girls, is 15 and her Mum makes her weigh in 3 times a day.
> 
> She does 200 sit ups a day and 50 pressups!!
> 
> She had A slice of toast for brekkie and was only allowed either a piece of fruit or a salad sandwich for lunch.
> 
> I don't think this parent realises what she is doing to her kid :nope:

oh, that's sad. that poor girl is gonna grow up with low self esteem and an eating disorder. what is wrong with some parents?


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Oh gosh! What causes Matt's sleep apnea? (I don't know what it is, btw :blush: )
> 
> Is it just bad snoring?
> 
> I feel for you. Must be really hard to get any sleep with loud snoring. I'm lucky that Chris doesn't snore. He just has VERY bad fidgetting when he sleeps. Like he'll literally jump in the bed and flail his arms about but is completely asleep when he does it :wacko:
> 
> It has been hard to not test again but I have to be realistic about it haha! I have to wait another few days atleast.
> 
> It was OK and the toilet and washing machine got fixed (again!) but not done much else tbh x

Its a condition where the muscles in the neck collapse during the night when he enters sleep (Since his brain is not actively keeping them open). So it causes his airways to close off. The snoring is only a giveaway symptom of it...and its so severe since the snoring comes due to the start of the throat relaxing...followed by a choking fit! Its actually a fairly chronic condition since you never get fully rested either since the brain kickstarts you back awake once it happens.

Hahaha...sorry...I did giggle about Chris and the flailing! I think id take the snoring over that...less chance of an accidental blackeye and the world thinking hes beating you up!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Why do I keep looking at my chart? Like it's gonna change from the last time I looked at it a half hour ago, lol!
> 
> I keep doing that :blush:Click to expand...

I swear I used to do the same, every time I thought about peeing on sticks. It was even my browser homepage for a good while.

Giving up the post ov temping killed that...nothing more depresing than an empty chart. Stops me obsessing over it though!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I'm watching 'Pushy Parents' on TV and I am so shocked :nope:
> 
> One of the girls, is 15 and her Mum makes her weigh in 3 times a day.
> 
> She does 200 sit ups a day and 50 pressups!!
> 
> She had A slice of toast for brekkie and was only allowed either a piece of fruit or a salad sandwich for lunch.
> 
> I don't think this parent realises what she is doing to her kid :nope:

Thats awful! What an irresponsible woman! I think the term parent should be removed from the equation. Shes going to torture that kid for the rest of her life with an eating disorder.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Oh gosh! What causes Matt's sleep apnea? (I don't know what it is, btw :blush: )
> 
> Is it just bad snoring?
> 
> I feel for you. Must be really hard to get any sleep with loud snoring. I'm lucky that Chris doesn't snore. He just has VERY bad fidgetting when he sleeps. Like he'll literally jump in the bed and flail his arms about but is completely asleep when he does it :wacko:
> 
> It has been hard to not test again but I have to be realistic about it haha! I have to wait another few days atleast.
> 
> It was OK and the toilet and washing machine got fixed (again!) but not done much else tbh x
> 
> Its a condition where the muscles in the neck collapse during the night when he enters sleep (Since his brain is not actively keeping them open). So it causes his airways to close off. The snoring is only a giveaway symptom of it...and its so severe since the snoring comes due to the start of the throat relaxing...followed by a choking fit! Its actually a fairly chronic condition since you never get fully rested either since the brain kickstarts you back awake once it happens.
> 
> Hahaha...sorry...I did giggle about Chris and the flailing! I think id take the snoring over that...less chance of an accidental blackeye and the world thinking hes beating you up!Click to expand...

my dad has that but wont wear the contraption at night. my poor mother has not slept through the night for over 30 years! dad still doesn't think he snores,lol! he is so loud i could hear him as a kid from one level up!


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> It is a little watery, yes. :blush:
> 
> No idea. I really try to not symptom spot.
> 
> I was about to say you should teach me this alien skill....but im on a mission to join you in my new cycle. Im going to rely on you to slap me when I start to fail on that!Click to expand...

Hopefully we'll be bump buddies this cycle! I shall be on you like a tonne of bricks if you start going bonkers :haha:



sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I love SG1. Especially O'Neill :cloud9:
> 
> https://www.gateworld.net/wiki//images/8/8c/Oneilljack.jpg
> 
> He used to be my big secret crush...along with gordon ramsey roflClick to expand...

I love O'Neill. He is drool worthy but so is Daniel Jackson in SG1. I had a small cruch on GR too, many years ago. How freaky is that?!



sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Oooo you never know hon. Might have released more than one egg? :shrug:
> 
> I reckon so! Shes gunna be our twin momma!
> 
> T - where do you get your ICs from? xClick to expand...

Me or Tina? I get my IC's from babymad :thumbup:



moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Why do I keep looking at my chart? Like it's gonna change from the last time I looked at it a half hour ago, lol!
> 
> I keep doing that :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> its like an invisible force keeps pulling me there. the first 3 days of the tww went by so fast as i wasnt sure i o'd. now that i know i did it's creeping by. i work tomorrow and friday so maybe that will help distract me.Click to expand...

Haha I can't stop looking at mine either. It's odd. Like you expect something different to be on there.



moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I'm watching 'Pushy Parents' on TV and I am so shocked :nope:
> 
> One of the girls, is 15 and her Mum makes her weigh in 3 times a day.
> 
> She does 200 sit ups a day and 50 pressups!!
> 
> She had A slice of toast for brekkie and was only allowed either a piece of fruit or a salad sandwich for lunch.
> 
> I don't think this parent realises what she is doing to her kid :nope:
> 
> oh, that's sad. that poor girl is gonna grow up with low self esteem and an eating disorder. what is wrong with some parents?Click to expand...

I know, makes me so sad :nope:



sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Oh gosh! What causes Matt's sleep apnea? (I don't know what it is, btw :blush: )
> 
> Is it just bad snoring?
> 
> I feel for you. Must be really hard to get any sleep with loud snoring. I'm lucky that Chris doesn't snore. He just has VERY bad fidgetting when he sleeps. Like he'll literally jump in the bed and flail his arms about but is completely asleep when he does it :wacko:
> 
> It has been hard to not test again but I have to be realistic about it haha! I have to wait another few days atleast.
> 
> It was OK and the toilet and washing machine got fixed (again!) but not done much else tbh x
> 
> Its a condition where the muscles in the neck collapse during the night when he enters sleep (Since his brain is not actively keeping them open). So it causes his airways to close off. The snoring is only a giveaway symptom of it...and its so severe since the snoring comes due to the start of the throat relaxing...followed by a choking fit! Its actually a fairly chronic condition since you never get fully rested either since the brain kickstarts you back awake once it happens.
> 
> Hahaha...sorry...I did giggle about Chris and the flailing! I think id take the snoring over that...less chance of an accidental blackeye and the world thinking hes beating you up!Click to expand...

Aww that sounds awful? Is the mask quite noisy? 

He's really hurt me sometimes where he's had a hand resting on my side and ends up digging his fingers into my flesh :wacko:



sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Why do I keep looking at my chart? Like it's gonna change from the last time I looked at it a half hour ago, lol!
> 
> I keep doing that :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I swear I used to do the same, every time I thought about peeing on sticks. It was even my browser homepage for a good while.
> 
> Giving up the post ov temping killed that...nothing more depresing than an empty chart. Stops me obsessing over it though!Click to expand...

I don't think I could 'not' chart or give up OPK's. Makes me feel like I'm in control and know what's happening.



sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I'm watching 'Pushy Parents' on TV and I am so shocked :nope:
> 
> One of the girls, is 15 and her Mum makes her weigh in 3 times a day.
> 
> She does 200 sit ups a day and 50 pressups!!
> 
> She had A slice of toast for brekkie and was only allowed either a piece of fruit or a salad sandwich for lunch.
> 
> I don't think this parent realises what she is doing to her kid :nope:
> 
> Thats awful! What an irresponsible woman! I think the term parent should be removed from the equation. Shes going to torture that kid for the rest of her life with an eating disorder.Click to expand...

I know! It's awful.

Like we've said that we'll continue with an active lifestyle when we have kids but we won't be mentioning anything about weighin in, feeling fat, etc etc. It just makes no sense to do that to a kid :nope:


----------



## sarahuk

> my dad has that but wont wear the contraption at night. my poor mother has not slept through the night for over 30 years! dad still doesn't think he snores,lol! he is so loud i could hear him as a kid from one level up!

30 years?! Oh my...I hereby promise to never ever complain about Matt. Hes using the machine despite the discomfort and said he will take any surgery he a
can to make life easier for me. I now realise how lucky I am!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> my dad has that but wont wear the contraption at night. my poor mother has not slept through the night for over 30 years! dad still doesn't think he snores,lol! he is so loud i could hear him as a kid from one level up!
> 
> 30 years?! Oh my...I hereby promise to never ever complain about Matt. Hes using the machine despite the discomfort and said he will take any surgery he a
> can to make life easier for me. I now realise how lucky I am!Click to expand...

i told my mom to record it sometime so he will finally believe it. she never has though. sometimes he will fall asleep in the chair when we are visiting and start snoring so loud it wakes HIM up!


----------



## sarahuk

> Hopefully we'll be bump buddies this cycle! I shall be on you like a tonne of bricks if you start going bonkers

I would lurrrve to be your bump buddy! Since im right at the start of my cycle though I reckon Tina and/or Pink will be more likely yours though! That said, my cycles are short :D How long is your Lp usually?



> I love O'Neill. He is drool worthy but so is Daniel Jackson in SG1. I had a small cruch on GR too, many years ago. How freaky is that?!

We clearly have a thing for the older man! My GR crush is still going though. Started rewatching Hells Kitchens from Season 1 again fairly recently. Matt thinks it cos I find it funny...darent admitt its cos everytime he shouts "no,no, no,no, NO!!" or "DONKEY!!" I get weak at the knees! Ok..now I just sound weird.. :wacko:


> Me or Tina? I get my IC's from babymad

You! As much as I love Tina, Id be whining in her ear all day if I had to wait for tests to come in from an American store! Ill check em out. Ive tried a coupleof different ones but get so fed up. I am unlucky at getting those that tend to dry as a big pink smudge lol.



> Aww that sounds awful? Is the mask quite noisy?
> 
> He's really hurt me sometimes where he's had a hand resting on my side and ends up digging his fingers into my flesh

Maybe he has really realistic dreams. I suggest duct tape and some rope before bed. Atlest you can get double the fun!

The mask and machine is actually really quiet! I thought it would be seriously loud since it creates air-flow pressure down the windpipe, but as light as a sleeper as I am, the only thing that annoyed me was hearing his breath going through the air filter on the mask itself. Oh, and the trying to sneak it off when he thought I was sleep annoyed me too! :dohh:



> I don't think I could 'not' chart or give up OPK's. Makes me feel like I'm in control and know what's happening.

To be fair, it has taken me a year to agree to stop the temping. The continued elevated temps (well, and the bleeding) were what gave away my ectopic at the time. I knew my temps were not the norm. For months after that I scrutinised every witch to see if there was a pattern. I think its time I realised that its not guarenteed to happen again :) Sure my chances have now gone from 1% to 20%...but I feel content that my body itself will tell me again. I think it will be even easier now im opking...all I need is those crosshairs then temps are going away again!



> Like we've said that we'll continue with an active lifestyle when we have kids but we won't be mentioning anything about weighin in, feeling fat, etc etc. It just makes no sense to do that to a kid

Thats the only thing they need. Family fun! Sure, teach them to respect food and play (for exercise!) but turn homelife into slimming world and the parents have some serious issues. You read in the papers about parents getting their obese kids taken away. If they can do that then they should be actively monitoring the actions of these slim obsessed parents too.


----------



## Faythe

Haha Chris has been sat here asleep next to me on the sofa and twitching like a good'un :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my dad has that but wont wear the contraption at night. my poor mother has not slept through the night for over 30 years! dad still doesn't think he snores,lol! he is so loud i could hear him as a kid from one level up!
> 
> 30 years?! Oh my...I hereby promise to never ever complain about Matt. Hes using the machine despite the discomfort and said he will take any surgery he a
> can to make life easier for me. I now realise how lucky I am!Click to expand...
> 
> i told my mom to record it sometime so he will finally believe it. she never has though. sometimes he will fall asleep in the chair when we are visiting and start snoring so loud it wakes HIM up!Click to expand...

Haha Matt does that too...it always makes me giggle. Must be nice to live in denial...wish we could do that with the snoring! When I ask matt to turn over now he always has a conversation with me while hes half asleep telling me about how im making it up and imagining the snoring just because I like keeping him awake. Sure...the highlight of my non-existent sleep nights is to purposely keep myself awake JUST to annoy him! :growlmad:

I recorded matt. Played it to all his friends. Karma is a bitch muhahah!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Haha Chris has been sat here asleep next to me on the sofa and twitching like a good'un :rofl:

:rofl: Maybe its time to cut out the caffeine. And the Smarties. Or the smarty flavoured caffeine!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my dad has that but wont wear the contraption at night. my poor mother has not slept through the night for over 30 years! dad still doesn't think he snores,lol! he is so loud i could hear him as a kid from one level up!
> 
> 30 years?! Oh my...I hereby promise to never ever complain about Matt. Hes using the machine despite the discomfort and said he will take any surgery he a
> can to make life easier for me. I now realise how lucky I am!Click to expand...
> 
> i told my mom to record it sometime so he will finally believe it. she never has though. sometimes he will fall asleep in the chair when we are visiting and start snoring so loud it wakes HIM up!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha Matt does that too...it always makes me giggle. Must be nice to live in denial...wish we could do that with the snoring! When I ask matt to turn over now he always has a conversation with me while hes half asleep telling me about how im making it up and imagining the snoring just because I like keeping him awake. Sure...the highlight of my non-existent sleep nights is to purposely keep myself awake JUST to annoy him! :growlmad:
> 
> I recorded matt. Played it to all his friends. Karma is a bitch muhahah!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

hey girls


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Hopefully we'll be bump buddies this cycle! I shall be on you like a tonne of bricks if you start going bonkers
> 
> I would lurrrve to be your bump buddy! Since im right at the start of my cycle though I reckon Tina and/or Pink will be more likely yours though! That said, my cycles are short :D How long is your Lp usually?
> 
> 
> 
> I love O'Neill. He is drool worthy but so is Daniel Jackson in SG1. I had a small cruch on GR too, many years ago. How freaky is that?!Click to expand...
> 
> We clearly have a thing for the older man! My GR crush is still going though. Started rewatching Hells Kitchens from Season 1 again fairly recently. Matt thinks it cos I find it funny...darent admitt its cos everytime he shouts "no,no, no,no, NO!!" or "DONKEY!!" I get weak at the knees! Ok..now I just sound weird.. :wacko:
> 
> 
> Me or Tina? I get my IC's from babymadClick to expand...
> 
> You! As much as I love Tina, Id be whining in her ear all day if I had to wait for tests to come in from an American store! Ill check em out. Ive tried a coupleof different ones but get so fed up. I am unlucky at getting those that tend to dry as a big pink smudge lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww that sounds awful? Is the mask quite noisy?
> 
> He's really hurt me sometimes where he's had a hand resting on my side and ends up digging his fingers into my fleshClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe he has really realistic dreams. I suggest duct tape and some rope before bed. Atlest you can get double the fun!
> 
> The mask and machine is actually really quiet! I thought it would be seriously loud since it creates air-flow pressure down the windpipe, but as light as a sleeper as I am, the only thing that annoyed me was hearing his breath going through the air filter on the mask itself. Oh, and the trying to sneak it off when he thought I was sleep annoyed me too! :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I could 'not' chart or give up OPK's. Makes me feel like I'm in control and know what's happening.Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, it has taken me a year to agree to stop the temping. The continued elevated temps (well, and the bleeding) were what gave away my ectopic at the time. I knew my temps were not the norm. For months after that I scrutinised every witch to see if there was a pattern. I think its time I realised that its not guarenteed to happen again :) Sure my chances have now gone from 1% to 20%...but I feel content that my body itself will tell me again. I think it will be even easier now im opking...all I need is those crosshairs then temps are going away again!
> 
> 
> 
> Like we've said that we'll continue with an active lifestyle when we have kids but we won't be mentioning anything about weighin in, feeling fat, etc etc. It just makes no sense to do that to a kidClick to expand...
> 
> Thats the only thing they need. Family fun! Sure, teach them to respect food and play (for exercise!) but turn homelife into slimming world and the parents have some serious issues. You read in the papers about parents getting their obese kids taken away. If they can do that then they should be actively monitoring the actions of these slim obsessed parents too.Click to expand...

No idea how long my LP is as this is my first full month of charting. And my second month using OPK's. I did have a CBFM but got fecked with it and stopped using it :haha:

He does have a very appealing thing about him, doesn't he? I've never admitted to anyone else about my small crush on GR.

However, EVERYONE knows about my obsession with SG1 and huge crush on O'Neill. I also have a girl crush on Carter :blush:

I was gutted when SG1 finished. Like, really gutted!

D'ya know I think you might be right about the realistic dreams. A few weeks back he started making funny noises in bed and turns out he was dreaming about riding his motorbike and making revving noises :rofl:

I see why you stopped temping. Couldn't have been good for the mind with all that scrutinising. Huge hugs.

I am going to bring my children up around outdoors based activities. Especially mountain biking, hiking and camping. Love, love, love these! And perhaps motocross (funds depending!) if they follow the same love of motorbikes as Chris and I.


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Haha Chris has been sat here asleep next to me on the sofa and twitching like a good'un :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: Maybe its time to cut out the caffeine. And the Smarties. Or the smarty flavoured caffeine!Click to expand...

He doesn't really have much caffeine to be honest. I really do wonder what triggers his twitching. It's very bizarre :shrug:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> hey girls

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!! :flower: Welcome back!! x


----------



## Faythe

Hey Pinky!!

Did you have fun at IKEA? :flower:


----------



## sarahuk

> No idea how long my LP is as this is my first full month of charting. And my second month using OPK's. I did have a CBFM but got fecked with it and stopped using it
> 
> He does have a very appealing thing about him, doesn't he? I've never admitted to anyone else about my small crush on GR.
> 
> However, EVERYONE knows about my obsession with SG1 and huge crush on O'Neill. I also have a girl crush on Carter
> 
> I was gutted when SG1 finished. Like, really gutted!
> 
> D'ya know I think you might be right about the realistic dreams. A few weeks back he started making funny noises in bed and turns out he was dreaming about riding his motorbike and making revving noises
> 
> I see why you stopped temping. Couldn't have been good for the mind with all that scrutinising. Huge hugs.
> 
> I am going to bring my children up around outdoors based activities. Especially mountain biking, hiking and camping. Love, love, love these! And perhaps motocross (funds depending!) if they follow the same love of motorbikes as Chris and I.

Ahhh its good that youre temping then! Atleast youll know for future reference if this cycle ends up being the test run for the temping. Though ofc we arent hoping for that!

LOL, revving in his sleep...!! I gotta say though...thats actually really cute. Its like something youd find your little boy doing with a toy car in his hand fast asleep! Men can be so adorable sometimes! Sometimes...

Im sure your biking will rub off on the kids! Its just to be expected. I havent been camping in forever but would love too! Next to a lake for fishing! Ahhh...to daydream. Plus would help if it was summer 

Not last year but the one before w ehad the bright idea of fishing in December. Was that year we had all the bad snow after christmas. I ended up in a right state, all my skin on my face fell off. Doctor did have a good laugh though at my bad choice to sit by a frozen pond for 8 hours and basically shred the top layers of skin due to the damage. On a plus side, two months later it was the best damn facial id ever had :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Haha Chris has been sat here asleep next to me on the sofa and twitching like a good'un :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: Maybe its time to cut out the caffeine. And the Smarties. Or the smarty flavoured caffeine!Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't really have much caffeine to be honest. I really do wonder what triggers his twitching. It's very bizarre :shrug:Click to expand...

Is he a high energy person when hes awake? Or is he just an energizer bunny with a never ending power supply? :D


----------



## Pinky32

IKEA was great - lovely n empty - no i didnt have meatballs - i was a good girl and had a bowl of soup and a salad bowl

i brought some shelving units etc for my mum and her new flat

i dont know whats worse - the fidgeter or the snorer :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

Haha definately not! He's very sluggish in the morning and always grumbles about getting up to go to work.

I don't mind if I end up on Cycle 15. The more I think about it the more I come to the conclusion that we have/had a timing issue. Especially when I was just 'guessing' when the time was right. Also with Chris having soya milk it hasn't helped. Luckily he's on lactose free dairy milk now and isn't having any issues. Fingers crossed this will help tonnes!

Cute isn't the word I was thinking of lol. It was really freaky at the time :blush:

You like fishing and camping too? You're like a double of me and Chris. We have a huge pond behind the back of our house so Chris likes to go down there and fish when he has time. Although, the fish are quite small :rofl:

Ouchies! I bet that was so very painful! It's so easy to not realise the damage you're doing at the time.


----------



## moter98

I occasionalLy get smacked in the face by a rogue arm at night. I've learned to sleep with a pillow between us :p


----------



## Faythe

It's annoying isn't it. Though, with that said, I do tend to hog the covers so I guess it makes us even :haha:


----------



## moter98

I don't mind anymore cause it's not as bad as your Chris! Happens only bout once a month. You're sleeping in a battleground faythe, lol!


----------



## Faythe

Haha it is! Every night. No wonder he wakes up tired.

I just went out and took the battery of the Stripler. It's now on my kitchen worktop plugged into a smart charger. Can't believe I didn't bring it in sooner :dohh:


----------



## moter98

He must be a skinny guy what with all those. Allred he burns tossing and turning every night!

Dh is into motorbikes too. He used to race mitorcross and was quite good. He has about 100 trophies. He got into a serious accident while at a friends track. Almost died. He quit racing and now just drive recreationally.


----------



## Faythe

He's slim but not skinny.

I was the one who got Chris to get his licence. He was too worried about his Mum finding out because she said he is never allowed one. I wasn't too keen with that so I just said to him that he should just do it because he'll only regret it later down the line.

I'm quite lucky in the sense that my Dad is an instructor so Chris learnt with the best.

He's still a noob to it whereas I've been riding 5 years already! Can't believe how fast it's gone. Seems like only yesterday that I got my first bike.

Sorry to hear about his accident. It's scary when loved ones have a nasty accident. My Dad had one about 11 years ago now and his heart stopped 3 times :nope:

Was awful and he's lucky to still be with us.


----------



## moter98

it was before i knew him. he was/is a risk taker and was trying to do a really difficult jump. he came up short and did a lot of damage. he rides more practical now.


----------



## Faythe

What sort of injuries did he sustain?

My Dad ended up losing his spleen, part of his liver and other organ trauma after his bike spliced into him. He also had severe compound fracture to his left wrist and it's now permanently fused with a long metal plate so he no longer has movement in it.


----------



## Faythe

Oh my goodness! What is it with all these ladies who 'self medicate' and ask stupid questions like 'am I pregnant'. Gah! I want to gauge my eyes out.


----------



## Faythe

And now our toilet is leaking, again! This time from the back of the toilet. Water all over the floor and lots of it. What the feck is wrong with these supposed trained professionals?!!!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> What sort of injuries did he sustain?
> 
> My Dad ended up losing his spleen, part of his liver and other organ trauma after his bike spliced into him. He also had severe compound fracture to his left wrist and it's now permanently fused with a long metal plate so he no longer has movement in it.

crushed foot. had to have a metal plate and 14 screws put in, just had it taken out a couple years ago. broken back, collapsed lungs, broken or shattered hip/thigh. he has a rod in his leg. he nearly died, but thanks to great dr's he made it. his foot pains him quite a lot, but everything else is only painful when it's really cold or he does too much.


----------



## moter98

how does your dad fair? any pain anymore?


----------



## Faythe

Pain every day and he has to take a medley of painkillers plus antibiotics for the rest of his life.

Your OH is very lucky :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Oh my goodness! What is it with all these ladies who 'self medicate' and ask stupid questions like 'am I pregnant'. Gah! I want to gauge my eyes out.

ahhh!!!!! disgusting.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> And now our toilet is leaking, again! This time from the back of the toilet. Water all over the floor and lots of it. What the feck is wrong with these supposed trained professionals?!!!

oh no. is there any way you can hire someone of your choosing to fix it right?


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness! What is it with all these ladies who 'self medicate' and ask stupid questions like 'am I pregnant'. Gah! I want to gauge my eyes out.
> 
> ahhh!!!!! disgusting.Click to expand...

Like, take a test if you think you're pregnant. We can't tell you.

I don't understand all these girls who self medicate for no reason.



moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> And now our toilet is leaking, again! This time from the back of the toilet. Water all over the floor and lots of it. What the feck is wrong with these supposed trained professionals?!!!
> 
> oh no. is there any way you can hire someone of your choosing to fix it right?Click to expand...

We can't, sadly. It's not our property but I've just fired off an email to our 'property manager' about it. I've said to her this is the 3rd time they've fecked it up and I am not happy about having them here again.

First two times they siliconed the leak on the stack pipe which my Dad only just recently told me is illegal. So today they replaced the entire waste pipe.

If I had my way I'd have my Dad fix it as he was a qualified plumber and VIP Bathroom fitter (for Dolphin bathrooms) for over 10yrs until he turned to instructing.

I'm so fed up! I've had to put a tub down and towel as it's leaking pretty badly over the floor :nope:


----------



## moter98

I love the ones that post they don't know when they ovulated, might be late but not sure and haven't and won't take a test. They just list a bunch of symptoms and ask if they are pregnant.


----------



## moter98

Hope you get your loo fixed!


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> I love the ones that post they don't know when they ovulated, might be late but not sure and haven't and won't take a test. They just list a bunch of symptoms and ask if they are pregnant.

There are a few threads I've replied on where the OP has said they 'think' they ovulated on x day but don't know for sure. Then they proceed to ask questions based on that assumption. I mean, what?



moter98 said:


> Hope you get your loo fixed!

Me too! It's not nice having a leaky loo :wacko:


----------



## Faythe

Like this thread.

I just don't understand some people :shrug:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Like this thread.
> 
> I just don't understand some people :shrug:

:rofl:


----------



## Faythe

It's not just me, right?

I feel a bit mean saying about it, though. It sounds awful but I am really starting to get frustrated with the main boards.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> It's not just me, right?
> 
> I feel a bit mean saying about it, though. It sounds mean but I am really starting to get frustrated with the main boards.

i like the threads that post the tests, wondering it its a bfp. hate the ones where they list 10 million symptoms that could be af or pregnancy, then not take a test and have no plans to take a test. just stop asking and test already!! how are we gonna tell you if you are pregnant or not without a test to to look at? i don't get it myself. i do go on the other boards when you gals are sleeping or busy. the tww board i don't really like. I try to stay on ttc, or pregnancy test board. oh, and toddler board too since i have a LO that age. i don't however, like to be mean on these boards so i usually just don't respond, or try to explain things while still being polite. i just don't like women to be catty on here and think bnb does a good job of preventing it. some other sites are terrible with women being so mean to each other. i don't think you are mean at all faythe. you just tell it like it is. nothing wrong with that. you aren't putting ladies down or saying unreasonable things.


----------



## Faythe

I'd never be catty! What I meant was, am I being mean for thinking these things and getting annoyed over stupidity?

I love the tests section because that's fun to look at. But like you I don't like TWW - I've said to so many girls that the symptoms for AF and PG are virtually identical and most don't pay attention to their bodies usually so as soon as they're in the TWW they think every twinge will end up in a BFP.

Best to just not SS, in my humble opinion.

The TTC section just frustrates me with all the self medicating. Like one thread I replied to earlier was a girl with a 30 day cycle (I think) who wants to bring her ovulation forward because her LP is 12 days. It won't lengthen her LP and bringing it forward too early isn't good. Or her taking baby aspirin - why? I thought this was only used for ladies who suffer from chemicals where the egg struggles to implant into the lining properly.

All these girls who just blindly follow along like a bunch of sheep and not realising that they are probably the ones standing in their way of a BFP with taking things willy nilly.


----------



## moter98

oh, i hear ya! taking that stuff can be dangerous and have the opposite affect. that baby aspirin shouldn't be taken unless advised by dr. and yep, it's only used after multiple m/c, 3 or more i believe. i don't try to read much into any symptoms i've had because i've had almost of all of them and not a bfp on any of those cycles. and i also had zero symptoms when pregnant with ds, so i know sypmtoms or no sypmtoms it can happen. i do always make a note of them so if i do get my bfp i can look back and say "oh, that's what it was!"


----------



## Faythe

I just think some people on here are crazies :wacko:

Think i'll stay away from the main boards for a bit. For the sake of my sanity.

I like the idea of keeping note but never reading too far into it until you have a BFP. 

When I fell PG at 18, I had NO symptoms at all. Nada, zilch. Well, except for the missing AF :haha:


----------



## moter98

Yep. Except for bfp i wouldn't have known I was pregnant till I started showing


----------



## SKP

Good evening everyone! Nothing really new with me. I spent a lot of hours underneath our mobile home to fix our toilet piping.

Thats about it lol, still have to fix the clog and get the pipe unfrozen


----------



## Faythe

Hey SKP! How's you hon?

OK so I think my chart is going to go triphasic!! Temp jump this morning :D


----------



## SKP

Doing good. Just watching tv. Bed soon. Hopefully temps will stay up tomorrow now that my room is back to normal temp. Ill just cuddle up in blankets lol.

Im 10 dpo tomorrow, should I test lol, or do you think its too early yet.


----------



## Pinky32

Lol I think my chart is trying to spell a word :rofl:

skp - if you can, I would wait another day or two - the average + result is around 13DPO


----------



## Faythe

See, I told you not to worry about your temps :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> See, I told you not to worry about your temps :hugs:

thank you :hugs:

you cant help worrying when you see a dive like yesterday though


----------



## Faythe

I'm quite excited about my temps. I'm going to hold out to test tomorrow as I've only one test left. Heck! I might even cave and do one later :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

fingers crossed for you


----------



## Faythe

Did you post the HPT's chica?

Are you feeling better today? Your temp is looking quite good. Perhaps it was an implantation dip? :D


----------



## moter98

Faythe, that's a clear temp shift! Lookin good.

Pinky, your chart is lookin good too. Remember when I said you need to look for the pattern, not just one temp? Well, I hate to say it,but I told you so!!!


----------



## moter98

After five mornings in a row of positives, my opk finally went negative! So relieved. Maybe I just have longer surges. My chart clearly shows I o'd so I'm ginna try not to worry about it too much. I'm noting it on my chart though just in case I end up seeing a dr.


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe, that's a clear temp shift! Lookin good.
> 
> Pinky, your chart is lookin good too. Remember when I said you need to look for the pattern, not just one temp? Well, I hate to say it,but I told you so!!!

Eeeek! So excited! I can't wait for tomorrows temp :blush:

Haha you were so right and hopefully Pinky is feeling much better today for her higher temp :flower:



moter98 said:


> After five mornings in a row of positives, my opk finally went negative! So relieved. Maybe I just have longer surges. My chart clearly shows I o'd so I'm ginna try not to worry about it too much. I'm noting it on my chart though just in case I end up seeing a dr.

Yeah could have just been a big LH surge that's taken a while to leave your system.


----------



## moter98

I may have to set my alArm to check your temp!

It could just be sensitive tests too cause the wondfos were giving me negatives. I'm not so worried about it now. If it had stayed positive until AF then I would be really worried.


----------



## Faythe

The body can be a strange thing at times. Glad you finally got your negative so you can relax :hugs:

I hope it stays high. That temp is higher than my last set of temps at the end of last cycle so I hope it's a good sign.

I might have to POAS in a few hours :blush:


----------



## moter98

It's a really good sign if you haven't had the rise on your other cycles! I'm getting really impatient for you to poas now


----------



## Faythe

3pm (2hrs) is POAS time :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

this morning when i logged on there was a message from one of the girls from my last cycle, she is in the middle east and had been refreshing my chart page for 3 hours waiting for me to update it

thats soo sweet!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> 3pm (2hrs) is POAS time :haha:

Ahhhh!!!! I know where I'll be in two hours. Here, refreshing the page every 20 seconds.


----------



## moter98

It's -16 today! We shouldn't have to go to work on any day it's below zero. I'm starting a petition


----------



## Tryingmybest

afternoon people!

i've been so busy. Everyone is pregnant. It's like there is magic sperm and eggs going around but none for me. Everyone is asking me if i'm having more WTF. 5 PEOPLE ASKED ME!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Faythe, that's a clear temp shift! Lookin good.
> 
> Pinky, your chart is lookin good too. Remember when I said you need to look for the pattern, not just one temp? Well, I hate to say it,but I told you so!!!

the pattern on my chart is trying to tell me something - im sure in a day or two it will spell out a word lol



moter98 said:


> After five mornings in a row of positives, my opk finally went negative! So relieved. Maybe I just have longer surges. My chart clearly shows I o'd so I'm ginna try not to worry about it too much. I'm noting it on my chart though just in case I end up seeing a dr.

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy well done hun!!!


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Did you post the HPT's chica?
> 
> Are you feeling better today? Your temp is looking quite good. Perhaps it was an implantation dip? :D

yes i posted them yesterday lunchtime for you


----------



## Faythe

Pinky, keep positive! You've had a big increase :happydance:

Haha Tina! 1hr and 20 mins to go but I am really needing to pee right now. Must hold on!

Trying - aww that must be tough but keep positive :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Stupid full pm box. This is hard to do on a phone


----------



## moter98

Trying, people ask me that all the time. I just say we are not ready yet. What else do you say right? You can't say you've been trying and it's just not happening. Unless you wanna bring down the mood in the room


----------



## Faythe

-16!!! Bloody hell :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> afternoon people!
> 
> i've been so busy. Everyone is pregnant. It's like there is magic sperm and eggs going around but none for me. Everyone is asking me if i'm having more WTF. 5 PEOPLE ASKED ME!

just ignrore them hunny



Faythe said:


> Pinky, keep positive! You've had a big increase :happydance:
> 
> Haha Tina! 1hr and 20 mins to go but I am really needing to pee right now. Must hold on!
> 
> Trying - aww that must be tough but keep positive :hugs:

im positive today, not even thinking about it much to be honest


----------



## Tryingmybest

that's why I love here. People I don't have to pretend to.

:hugs: :dust: :hug:

Think I may go and sing this really loudly to take my mind off things


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G4isv_Fylg&ob=av2e


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> It's -16 today! We shouldn't have to go to work on any day it's below zero. I'm starting a petition

-16!!!!! OMG get back to bed

i was moaning the other day when it was 4 degrees :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> -16!!! Bloody hell :wacko:

It's usually this cold in jan but we've gotten spoiled this year with warmer temps. Until now. Probably have two months of this crap. :(


----------



## Tryingmybest

I almost rubbed a woman at nursery because she's pregnant.

:blush:


----------



## moter98

Oh pinky, I wish. This is mn. We get up and get out no matter how cold it is. Me and dh want to live down south in the winters when we retire. Hate the cold!


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> I almost rubbed a woman at nursery because she's pregnant.
> 
> :blush:

LO! I almost Asked a stranger at the mall if I could hold her newborn.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Oh pinky, I wish. This is mn. We get up and get out no matter how cold it is. Me and dh want to live down south in the winters when we retire. Hate the cold!

thats because your hardcore - we use the snow as an excuse not to do anything

last year when it snowed it took me 2 hours to get to work (15 mins normally) and when i called my boss to see where he was, he said "its snowing im not going out!"

So i closed the office and went home lol


----------



## Faythe

I don't get the wanting to rub a pregnant womans tummy. If anyone ever does it to me I'd get mad.


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> I almost rubbed a woman at nursery because she's pregnant.
> 
> :blush:
> 
> LO! I almost Asked a stranger at the mall if I could hold her newborn.Click to expand...


LOL


----------



## Pinky32

plus the uk is crap when the weather changes - not enough salt or grit for the roads and we have to then quickly get it shipped over and by then its too late

our snow turns to slush or ice very quickly


----------



## Tryingmybest

Faythe said:


> I don't get the wanting to rub a pregnant womans tummy. If anyone ever does it to me I'd get mad.


I just think if I touch it maybe I will be next. It's so silly, something to do with missing having a bump maybe?


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I don't get the wanting to rub a pregnant womans tummy. If anyone ever does it to me I'd get mad.

tough - we're all coming to see you next month when your tummy starts getting bigger and we're all having a rub


----------



## Faythe

I don't know. It just makes me cringe :blush:


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I don't get the wanting to rub a pregnant womans tummy. If anyone ever does it to me I'd get mad.
> 
> tough - we're all coming to see you next month when your tummy starts getting bigger and we're all having a rubClick to expand...


:haha:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Oh pinky, I wish. This is mn. We get up and get out no matter how cold it is. Me and dh want to live down south in the winters when we retire. Hate the cold!
> 
> thats because your hardcore - we use the snow as an excuse not to do anything
> 
> last year when it snowed it took me 2 hours to get to work (15 mins normally) and when i called my boss to see where he was, he said "its snowing im not going out!"
> 
> So i closed the office and went home lolClick to expand...

Lol! Wish we could get away with tht here. I would have half the year off!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Oh pinky, I wish. This is mn. We get up and get out no matter how cold it is. Me and dh want to live down south in the winters when we retire. Hate the cold!
> 
> thats because your hardcore - we use the snow as an excuse not to do anything
> 
> last year when it snowed it took me 2 hours to get to work (15 mins normally) and when i called my boss to see where he was, he said "its snowing im not going out!"
> 
> So i closed the office and went home lolClick to expand...
> 
> Lol! Wish we could get away with tht here. I would have half the year off!Click to expand...

If we get snow it only lasts about a week


----------



## Faythe

We've not had any snow recently :(


----------



## Pinky32

Like Faythe was saying in the early hours, i cant believe some pple some times, im really losing my patience to be nice

I keep seeing things like "im 34 and time is running out for me" - is there sime sort of clock that when it ticks its too late to have children?

"CD28 and no af or bfp" - when you look at their charts, they average CD32 so why worry now

And the one that really got my goat up "BFP Help im panicing" - it then went on to say they had been trying for 6 months - well excuse me if im wrong but if youve been trying why are you now panicing!!!!

rant over


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> We've not had any snow recently :(

have you had any this winter? we havent


----------



## moter98

We have snow for almost half the year normally. Because of global warming we have had pretty mild winters the last few years. We havent had as much snow. So much easier to drive without worrying about slippery roads. The plows are very good about getting the roads salted after a snowfall. It's the times when it doesn't let up enough then they can't keep up. So far this year we have only had maybe 8 days if slippery roads. That's really good for us! Global warmin is really bad, but it's been giving us a break!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Like Faythe was saying in the early hours, i cant believe some pple some times, im really losing my patience to be nice
> 
> I keep seeing things like "im 34 and time is running out for me" - is there sime sort of clock that when it ticks its too late to have children?
> 
> "CD28 and no af or bfp" - when you look at their charts, they average CD32 so why worry now
> 
> And the one that really got my goat up "BFP Help im panicing" - it then went on to say they had been trying for 6 months - well excuse me if im wrong but if youve been trying why are you now panicing!!!!
> 
> rant over

Totally agree!!!


----------



## Faythe

Global warming is a very sad thing indeed :nope:


----------



## Pinky32

the age ones get me really angry and i cant reply to them without going into one lol


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> Like Faythe was saying in the early hours, i cant believe some pple some times, im really losing my patience to be nice
> 
> I keep seeing things like "im 34 and time is running out for me" - is there sime sort of clock that when it ticks its too late to have children?
> 
> "CD28 and no af or bfp" - when you look at their charts, they average CD32 so why worry now
> 
> And the one that really got my goat up "BFP Help im panicing" - it then went on to say they had been trying for 6 months - well excuse me if im wrong but if youve been trying why are you now panicing!!!!
> 
> rant over

I just read that thrad about CD29 and no AF but she has 34 day cycles. I mean, what the very feck?

The ones about self medicating are the ones that annoy me the most :nope:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Like Faythe was saying in the early hours, i cant believe some pple some times, im really losing my patience to be nice
> 
> I keep seeing things like "im 34 and time is running out for me" - is there sime sort of clock that when it ticks its too late to have children?
> 
> "CD28 and no af or bfp" - when you look at their charts, they average CD32 so why worry now
> 
> And the one that really got my goat up "BFP Help im panicing" - it then went on to say they had been trying for 6 months - well excuse me if im wrong but if youve been trying why are you now panicing!!!!
> 
> rant over
> 
> I just read that thrad about CD29 and no AF but she has 34 day cycles. I mean, what the very feck?
> 
> The ones about self medicating are the ones that annoy me the most :nope:Click to expand...

i get angry and dont know how to reply nicely so dont bother

i think with the self medicating threads im going to say that i smear horse shite all over my tummy and then watch them ask me where i get it from :rofl: they take this medication without looking it up to even see if they need it

i keep seeing pple take B6 and then say that their LP is 14+ days :dohh:


----------



## moter98

Lok! Pinky you crack me up. Horse shite.


----------



## Faythe

Mmmmm horse poo :haha:

The thread about bringing ovulation forward I read last night just really annoyed me :dohh:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Lok! Pinky you crack me up. Horse shite.

well...........they annoy me lol

they read one thread where someone is taking something to help them and then they rush out to buy it and start taking it and THEN ask what dosage to take and what does it do
and then they moan about the cost of ttc


----------



## Faythe

OK so the loo people will be here soon to fix the loo and I don't think I can hold my pee whilst they're here.

30 mins to go before 4 hrs, I wonder if it's OK to test now.


----------



## moter98

I think it's ok to test now.


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Mmmmm horse poo :haha:
> 
> The thread about bringing ovulation forward I read last night just really annoyed me :dohh:

the dont realise how much damage they are causing not only to their bodies but to their cycles etc

if you had suggested something, she would have rushed out to get it today and then moan end of cycle because her LP has gone down to 5 days

i might say cow poo instead and its smellier lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Lok! Pinky you crack me up. Horse shite.
> 
> well...........they annoy me lol
> 
> they read one thread where someone is taking something to help them and then they rush out to buy it and start taking it and THEN ask what dosage to take and what does it do
> and then they moan about the cost of ttcClick to expand...

Why I wonder, would you take something before knowin how much and what it does. Seems very odd to me. Not a common sense thing to do.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Mmmmm horse poo :haha:
> 
> The thread about bringing ovulation forward I read last night just really annoyed me :dohh:
> 
> the dont realise how much damage they are causing not only to their bodies but to their cycles etc
> 
> if you had suggested something, she would have rushed out to get it today and then moan end of cycle because her LP has gone down to 5 days
> 
> i might say cow poo instead and its smellier lolClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Faythe

OK, Just waiting for the result :flower:


----------



## Faythe

Well, just look at the amount of girls who take soy :nope:


----------



## moter98

Refreshing page


----------



## moter98

What are they takIng soy for?


----------



## moter98

:coffee:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> What are they takIng soy for?

because they read that other pple do


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies!

Id say morning but....yeah! Hope you are all good? I feel a bit :happydance: today. Matt managed to keep his new Apnea mask on all night and I actually got a bit of deep sleep for the first time in the lat 14 months! I hope it lasts :thumbup:


> IKEA was great - lovely n empty - no i didnt have meatballs - i was a good girl and had a bowl of soup and a salad bowl

Im glad you had a great time but sad you didnt have the meatballs! I guess Ill never be able to skip the meatballs ever again since Matt is Swedish lol. Man...now I want meatballs!

Was very nice of you to get your mom some new shelves! What a kind lady you are! 



> You like fishing and camping too? You're like a double of me and Chris. We have a huge pond behind the back of our house so Chris likes to go down there and fish when he has time. Although, the fish are quite small

Oh I LOVE it! Its one of the reasons I sometimes wish we could up and move to Sweden. Ive never seen a more wonderful place set to my likes and dislikes! Its all lakes over there and they have a law that its every mans free right to fish and swim wherever you see water. And their lakes arent like the crap we have over here. Its sand bottomed...clear water, very healthy. We were swimming in them whilst there and it was one of the best experiences ive had. Nothing like fishing for a couple of hours then peeling off ze clothes and cooling off!



> I occasionalLy get smacked in the face by a rogue arm at night. I've learned to sleep with a pillow between us

Ive been known to do that too. Although, I should stress here that the pillow wasnt between us, but more over matts face in a last ditch attempt to quiet the snores. Not good when he wakes up and stares up at you hovering above his face with a pillow in hand...hmm.



> My Dad ended up losing his spleen, part of his liver and other organ trauma after his bike spliced into him. He also had severe compound fracture to his left wrist and it's now permanently fused with a long metal plate so he no longer has movement in it.

Yeah...after that, I wouldnt be very happy getting back on the bike!! Glad hes ok though, but still sad about the wrist :( Sounds like he was lucky though!



> crushed foot. had to have a metal plate and 14 screws put in, just had it taken out a couple years ago. broken back, collapsed lungs, broken or shattered hip/thigh. he has a rod in his leg. he nearly died, but thanks to great dr's he made it. his foot pains him quite a lot, but everything else is only painful when it's really cold or he does too much.

I rest my case! I love bikes but you see so many cars cutting them up I wouldnt feel protected enough. Your hubby sounds lucky too! Even more so that hes made what sounds like a full recovery!


> love the ones that post they don't know when they ovulated, might be late but not sure and haven't and won't take a test. They just list a bunch of symptoms and ask if they are pregnant.
> 
> 
> I feel a bit mean saying about it, though. It sounds awful but I am really starting to get frustrated with the main boards.

The ones I love are the ones that say they are 2dpo and they can feel things moving on the inside...like a kick. How fecking quick do you think the feet grow? Your egg aint even in the womb yet but youre feeling baby move. I also dont bother with the mainboards anymore. After Pinky found me and she brought me here, its just here and a couple of journals I bother with :)


----------



## Pinky32

after pinky "found" me - sounds like i found you roaming the corridors when you were lost :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

OK, so I have the most faintest line on this HPT but I can't seem to get a picture of it


----------



## Faythe

Sarah, I'd love to go to Sweden. At one of my jobs in the bike industry, we dealt with a Swedish company called Jofama and they were forever telling us about their weekend exploits. Plus my boss used to go over once a year and it sounds beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## moter98

You have your bfp?!!!!!! Oh my, i need to see a pic! Use your macro setting, that might pick it up!!! Ok, I'm jumping up and down in my desk chair right now, now I'm spinning around in it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faythe

I don't know. 

It's like that very faint something you get when you have an OPK that's not stark white negative.

I can see where the line is supposed to be so it could be that :shrug:


----------



## Pinky32

why not ask for it to be tweaked


----------



## moter98

Is it a line though? Do you see any color to it? What you can do is post in the pregnancy test section and have someone tweak it. If it is a true line the tweak will bring it out!


----------



## sarahuk

> OK so I think my chart is going to go triphasic!! Temp jump this morning

If it rises again tomorrow then stays at the elevated level it very well might just do that :)



> Lol I think my chart is trying to spell a word

Haha it could be! The triphastic one I had I think was trying to spell something to me..."feck off!". Must have been...since it teased me so!



> you cant help worrying when you see a dive like yesterday though

Unfortunately all cycles will rise and fall :) I wouldnt worry about a dive, unless it dropped and was there for a few days :)


> After five mornings in a row of positives, my opk finally went negative! So relieved. Maybe I just have longer surges. My chart clearly shows I o'd so I'm ginna try not to worry about it too much. I'm noting it on my chart though just in case I end up seeing a dr.

Yay thats great news!!! I bet youre happy its gone negative, I would be!



> im positive today, not even thinking about it much to be honest

That makes me really happy to see Pinky...we love a happy positive pink! x


> the age ones get me really angry and i cant reply to them without going into one lol

I can understand why you might get a bit fed up with that one. Its a difficult one though. Ill admit to having felt a stab of the biological clock last year. But hear me out! It was mostly because my grandmother went through the change at 31, my sister at 32. I guess I panicked a bit since I was just turning 31 and I freaked out about whether the same would happen to me. I think its a lot down to social aspects though. Average person expects a woman to have had her kid(s) by the time shes in her early 30s. But then people forget that the average age for having kids has gone up quite a bit with women no longer being stuck at home as the housewife and mother right from the getgo of being married! Ahh..to have lived in those times :D

Just ignore it sweetie. I actually really admire you for going after what you want and not letting age be any sort of factor :) Respect :thumbup:

I hope you know what I meant there...you know I loves you and I got your back :hugs:


----------



## Faythe

I can tweak myself :thumbup:

Just uploading it.

I don't know if it has any colour as the strips are so small.

It could just be the part where the dye is meant to sit that's visible.

Give me a mojo.


----------



## Pinky32

sarah, i dont mind pple saying it if theres a reason - but their just saying it with no medical back up and it just pisses me off

i now just ignore them only because i dont know what to say without sounding rude

:hugs:


----------



## moter98

Ah, frustrating! What are the odds though that you would have two evaps? You thought you saw something on the last one too. You need to just go out aNd buy a frer! You can print off a $2 off coupon on their website I believe


----------



## sarahuk

> the dont realise how much damage they are causing not only to their bodies but to their cycles etc

Someone recently was trying to persude me that my LP was too short. That I should take the B6 or tell my doctor I have a LP Defect. But when I researched..the average is 12 to 16. My LP is 12 or 13day long normally. How is that too short then? I normally get my flow on what would have been 14dpo. 

All I know is there is no way id mess with my cycles down there. I had a ton of problems with my cycle right after I had all the drugs for the ectopic, I dont want to confuse it anymore than it already had been!



> after pinky "found" me - sounds like i found you roaming the corridors when you were lost

We already determined that I was the :wacko: one! Maybe you did!!



> OK, so I have the most faintest line on this HPT but I can't seem to get a picture of it

Test again day after tomorrow. And if youre still seeing a hint of something get a proper test. ICs are great, but they are so prone to evaps, and what DOESNT help is how darn SMALL they are! Its hard to tell with certainty if its a line with colour or just the indent.

Get a frer, or a superdrug! Yeah!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> sarah, i dont mind pple saying it if theres a reason - but their just saying it with no medical back up and it just pisses me off
> 
> i now just ignore them only because i dont know what to say without sounding rude
> 
> :hugs:

Pinky try not to let it get to you girl!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarah, i dont mind pple saying it if theres a reason - but their just saying it with no medical back up and it just pisses me off
> 
> i now just ignore them only because i dont know what to say without sounding rude
> 
> :hugs:

I agree sweetie pie. I tend to ignore that shite too...but if you do feel the need to pinky pop one day...you know your TTC a while girlies got your back!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Ah, frustrating! What are the odds though that you would have two evaps? You thought you saw something on the last one too. You need to just go out aNd buy a frer! You can print off a $2 off coupon on their website I believe

Couple of cycles ago I had three different tests (not the IC) show feint lines that appeared to have colour. Its horrible and depressing, but sadly it does happen.

I agree with Moter tho..if you think theres something there get a frer


----------



## Pinky32

short would be anything less than 10 days

yes hun, you def are the :wacko: one


----------



## sarahuk

Oh, the three tests I had were in the same cycle too..2 days apart :(


----------



## Pinky32

i think i;ll hold off "pinky popping" :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> short would be anything less than 10 days
> 
> yes hun, you def are the :wacko: one

Sometimes I wonder if its cool for people to try and find things wrong with others to make themselves feel better!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Oh, the three tests I had were in the same cycle too..2 days apart :(

Oh that is terrible! How heartbreaking that must have been. :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i think i;ll hold off "pinky popping" :rofl:

Might as well conserve your strength...youll be pinky popping on so many new levels 8 months from now :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Oh, the three tests I had were in the same cycle too..2 days apart :(
> 
> Oh that is terrible! How heartbreaking that must have been. :hugs:Click to expand...

Think I was more annoyed than anything! I wasnt completely sure about the first line, so when it happened the same the next few times and it wasnt any different looking, I sorta accepted the inevitable!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i think i;ll hold off "pinky popping" :rofl:
> 
> Might as well conserve your strength...youll be pinky popping on so many new levels 8 months from now :happydance:Click to expand...

i have my twins to think about :rofl:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Oh, the three tests I had were in the same cycle too..2 days apart :(
> 
> Oh that is terrible! How heartbreaking that must have been. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Think I was more annoyed than anything! I wasnt completely sure about the first line, so when it happened the same the next few times and it wasnt any different looking, I sorta accepted the inevitable!Click to expand...

Just cruel. Stupid evaps.


----------



## Faythe

This is an invert so perhaps it is just the indent line :haha:

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/10DPO-1.jpg


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Oh, the three tests I had were in the same cycle too..2 days apart :(
> 
> Oh that is terrible! How heartbreaking that must have been. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Think I was more annoyed than anything! I wasnt completely sure about the first line, so when it happened the same the next few times and it wasnt any different looking, I sorta accepted the inevitable!Click to expand...
> 
> Just cruel. Stupid evaps.Click to expand...

i know this will sound like a 5 year old strop - but they shouldnt be allowed to do that - its not fair


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> This is an invert so perhaps it is just the indent line :haha:
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/10DPO-1.jpg

Maybe I have line eye now, but I swear I see something.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Oh, the three tests I had were in the same cycle too..2 days apart :(
> 
> Oh that is terrible! How heartbreaking that must have been. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Think I was more annoyed than anything! I wasnt completely sure about the first line, so when it happened the same the next few times and it wasnt any different looking, I sorta accepted the inevitable!Click to expand...
> 
> Just cruel. Stupid evaps.Click to expand...
> 
> i know this will sound like a 5 year old strop - but they shouldnt be allowed to do that - its not fairClick to expand...

Let's sue the company!!


----------



## Faythe

Me too :rofl:

Honestly, IRL I can clearly see the area where the line would be but I can't tell if it's very faintly pink or not.

No more testing now for 2 days!


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe - maybe get someone to tweak it hun

moter - pple pay good money for these tests, they shouldnt be getting evaps


----------



## Faythe

Nah no point. Plus some of the people in the testing section are crazies :wacko:

If I can see what I think I can then it will show in a few days :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Me too :rofl:
> 
> Honestly, IRL I can clearly see the area where the line would be but I can't tell if it's very faintly pink or not.
> 
> No more testing now for 2 days!

You have so much patience. I would be testing every time I had to go! Oh I hope this is your bfp. You've been waiting so long.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe - maybe get someone to tweak it hun
> 
> moter - pple pay good money for these tests, they shouldnt be getting evaps

I'm fine with the white or gray or indent evaps. It's the ones that are actually colored that piss me off!


----------



## Faythe

Well, I've waited this long so a few more days won't hurt :D


----------



## moter98

I don't know how to tweak so I've posted mine in there before. It looks really promising faythe. FX!

So what am I gonna do now that my opk turned negative. Tomorrow will be the first day I haven't poas since cd8 I believe, lol! I'm gonna have a serious case of withdrawals tomorrow. :p


----------



## Faythe

I was still POAS even though I'd got my + OPK's :blush:

It feels good!


----------



## moter98

I think a break is necessary for me! I will be starting back up on sat again. But only with IC. I'm saving my frer for when I actually get a line.


----------



## Faythe

Fingers crossed we both get nice fat pink lines!

I think it may be best for me to wait until 14DPO?


----------



## Faythe

Now the test has dried I can definately see a line. No doubt about that. What's hard to see is if it's got any colour to it.

Hoping this is the start of a BFP because any other IC's I've used have been stark white with no hint of anything.


----------



## moter98

Naw, 12 dpo should give you a darker line. Hcg doubles every 48-72 hours.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Now the test has dried I can definately see a line. No doubt about that. What's hard to see is if it's got any colour to it.
> 
> Hoping this is the start of a BFP because any other IC's I've used have been stark white with no hint of anything.

Can you post the dried pic? I remember with ds my bfp got darker after drying. It was the same situation. Wasn't sure if it was a bfp cause it was so faint I couldn't tell if there was color.


----------



## Faythe

Yeah just uploading it now :flower:


----------



## Faythe

Sorry it's blurry. It's a screen tilter!
 



Attached Files:







HPTdried.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Sorry it's blurry. It's a screen tilter!

I for sure see that and I'm on my phone! I'm thinking this is your bfp! Will wait for the congrats until you know for sure, but looks very promising! I don't think I can wait two more days for you to test again!!


----------



## Faythe

I'm so glad you can see it because for a second I thought I was going nuts haha!

Eeeee PLEASE let this be it.


----------



## moter98

Fingers, toes, and my curly hair are all crossed for you!!


----------



## Faythe

Thanks chica.

I'm feeling confident because usually I get completely stark white tests and not even a hint of the indent line.

Like on my OPK's I get stark whites, then the teeniest amount of dye where it's supposed to sit that almost looks grey/pink and then they start turning pink.

Hope this is it!


----------



## moter98

Are the tests from the same batch as the other bfn's you've gotten? If so it would be unlikely that only your last two tests would give you evaps. Ok. So tell Chris that I need him to get you a frer. Those tests are super sensitive. Can detect 6 miu so says poas website.


----------



## Faythe

Same batch, yes. I want to get a FRER but I don't want to let Chris down if it turns out to be a BFN so I am going to try hold out to atleast 14dpo.


----------



## Faythe

Hopefully the HPT's from Pinky arrive tomorrow :haha:


----------



## SKP

I have a few, but my ovulation strips are done, i used like 3 a day to catch my surge. And the very last one i had my strongest line ever. 

Next round im not going to bother with opks. Just keep having fun lol.


----------



## Faythe

EEEEE! Chris just got his payrise!!!! Finally! We can stop worrying so much about money now!


----------



## SKP

Thats good, my husband will get one when he is done his training at school.


----------



## moter98

Oh that is such great news faythe! Now you can afford to go out and buy a test! Ok, ok I'll stop already. Hopefully pinkys tests come soon. That was so nice of you pinky!

Speaking of pinky. Where did you go?

Skp, tbh I can't tell about a dip from your chart as it wasn't entered accurately. Just read up on charting and if you don't get your bfp this cycle, enter the info accurately


----------



## Pinky32

im here moter - felt a wave of nausea so went to have a lie down - again!


----------



## Faythe

Yeah where has the lovely Pinky gone?

Haha Tina, you're saying what I'm thinking! I am tempted to go and buy a FRER tomorrow :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

faythe - fingers crossed the next test is darker x


----------



## Pinky32

but when you get your dark line i want the tests back cos i have a feeling im gonna need them for next cycle :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> faythe - fingers crossed the next test is darker x

There you are missy :hugs:

You OK my lovely? xx


----------



## Pinky32

<<<<<<<<< trying to decide what to have for dinner


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> but when you get your dark line i want the tests back cos i have a feeling im gonna need them for next cycle :rofl:

Haha yeah for sure honey! :flower:


----------



## moter98

If you lived in the us faythe I would priority mail you one!

Feelin better now pinky?


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> <<<<<<<<< trying to decide what to have for dinner

I have a big dish of shepherds pie here. You just have to get here :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> faythe - fingers crossed the next test is darker x
> 
> There you are missy :hugs:
> 
> You OK my lovely? xxClick to expand...


yeah im cool thanks - got a pain in my right hip which is annoying me - think i sat in an awkward position


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> <<<<<<<<< trying to decide what to have for dinner
> 
> I have a big dish of shepherds pie here. You just have to get here :haha:Click to expand...

your only about an hour m half away lol dont tempt me


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> If you lived in the us faythe I would priority mail you one!
> 
> Feelin better now pinky?

i didnt have the money to priority mail :cry: but i put two stamps on it 

yeah im fine now thanks - just hungry


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies!

Hope youve been having good days. Looks like theres much to catch up!



> This is an invert so perhaps it is just the indent line

Aww sorry chick..I dont see anything where the test positive would show :( Only where the indent line is for the chemicals.



> i know this will sound like a 5 year old strop - but they shouldnt be allowed to do that - its not fair

I agree pinks!! We should be able to sue them every time we get an evap! *******s!



> Honestly, IRL I can clearly see the area where the line would be but I can't tell if it's very faintly pink or not.

This is why I dont really like ICs. They are way too small to be able to really see much of anything. Let alone the colour!



> Well, I've waited this long so a few more days won't hurt

Sad but true that you dont have much choice lady! Will be 48 hours now before you can expect any change in that line realistically :)



> So what am I gonna do now that my opk turned negative. Tomorrow will be the first day I haven't poas since cd8 I believe, lol! I'm gonna have a serious case of withdrawals tomorrow.

Noes you wont! Youll wake up, need to feed the addiction, and pee on an IC :D


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Fingers crossed we both get nice fat pink lines!
> 
> I think it may be best for me to wait until 14DPO?

Try again on 12, but I wouldnt bother tomorrow since the hcg wont have changed from today so technically the line wouldnt/shouldnt be any darker


----------



## SKP

Maybe not entered accuratly but its still a dip when everything remained constant the whole week :)

To give an example, if i temp as soonmas i wake, my temp goes down to 90 . Something. This morn i woke up at 7 becuase my husband came home from work, i temped right away. Wasnt even cold actually a little warm and my temp was 90.2. I fell asleep right away woke up at 11 it said 98.3


----------



## Faythe

We'll have to go out at some point Pinky!

Sarah, that's all I can see too but IRL it's hard to see if there's any colour to it or not. 

How's your day been?


----------



## moter98

Haha Sara! If I didn't have to work tomorrow you can bet those IC would get the best of me. But being at work will prevent me from testing. It's time I step away from poas......but just for a day!


----------



## sarahuk

> Now the test has dried I can definately see a line. No doubt about that. What's hard to see is if it's got any colour to it.

Now is defo the time to step away from the test :) The reason ICs are so prone to evaps is because the air is hitting the test strip faster than any other type of test. What line will appear after the timeframe is 99% likely to be dried urine. Step away faythe!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> It kinda looks like this https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7634150.html

To be honest, I would have called that a bfn at that point lol.

I think the only way to know is to restest in a day or two :) I did look at the other piccie you posted but I dont have the super sensitive eyes like Moter and I couldnt see anything...sorry chick :flower:


----------



## SKP

I was saying the same, i saw nothing from both pics and i felt bad that i didnt see a line.


----------



## Pinky32

in a day or two it will be glaring at us - then there will be no doubts

then we can all plan on going to visit faythe to rub her preggy tummy :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed we both get nice fat pink lines!
> 
> I think it may be best for me to wait until 14DPO?
> 
> Try again on 12, but I wouldnt bother tomorrow since the hcg wont have changed from today so technically the line wouldnt/shouldnt be any darkerClick to expand...

I think I should wait another 4 days otherwise I am going to drive myself bonkers :rofl:

And no need to say sorry hunny. I'm not upset if people don't see the lines or say it's an evap. I'm cool as a cucumber and after 14 cycles I've learnt to be patient :flower:


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> We'll have to go out at some point Pinky!
> 
> Sarah, that's all I can see too but IRL it's hard to see if there's any colour to it or not.
> 
> How's your day been?

Its so darn hard when its there in front of you isnt it lol. The last test I did I had in every damn position I could. Thought I saw something but after 20 mins I realised when my eye moved further up or down the test..so did the line...woops!

I no longer trust the ICs, or really faint hiding lines. I cant take torturing myself nymore lol. Until its a big block of pink, Im in denial!!

Lets hope the line gets nice and fat for you over the next couple of days :)


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> We'll have to go out at some point Pinky!
> 
> Sarah, that's all I can see too but IRL it's hard to see if there's any colour to it or not.
> 
> How's your day been?

OH! And day was uneventful  I..hmm...bought some gloves and thats about it! Shite weather and no interest in being outside lol.

You? :D Other than the poas addiction feeding!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Haha Sara! If I didn't have to work tomorrow you can bet those IC would get the best of me. But being at work will prevent me from testing. It's time I step away from poas......but just for a day!

Take them with you!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> in a day or two it will be glaring at us - then there will be no doubts
> 
> then we can all plan on going to visit faythe to rub her preggy tummy :rofl:

Yep she can become our group buddha!


----------



## Faythe

It's been a bit boring really. Bit of housework, men in to fix the loo again, watching SG1. 

I was supposed to go out and give the bikes a clean but I decided to wait for Saturday afternoon so I can do it with Chris. Last time I put the hosepipe on the tap in the kitchen, it soaked the kitchen :blush:

New gloves?! What ones? I love gloves :D


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Haha Sara! If I didn't have to work tomorrow you can bet those IC would get the best of me. But being at work will prevent me from testing. It's time I step away from poas......but just for a day!
> 
> Take them with you!!Click to expand...

lol! no, i refuse to be that addicted.


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed we both get nice fat pink lines!
> 
> I think it may be best for me to wait until 14DPO?
> 
> Try again on 12, but I wouldnt bother tomorrow since the hcg wont have changed from today so technically the line wouldnt/shouldnt be any darkerClick to expand...
> 
> I think I should wait another 4 days otherwise I am going to drive myself bonkers :rofl:
> 
> And no need to say sorry hunny. I'm not upset if people don't see the lines or say it's an evap. I'm cool as a cucumber and after 14 cycles I've learnt to be patient :flower:Click to expand...

Defo wait till 12, it will save on any potential dissapointments that arent actually there or needed to be there in the meantime :)

Im the same fayth. I tend to be a bit blunt on it sometimes (sorry!) but theres never any malice in it. Id hate for people to lie and say they see it to please me, since it only builds and bulds and builds on my anticpation. And by the time af is due and I still dont have a blaring positive, then you get the dejection. Had it before. Said id never be anything but blunt since it sucks!


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> in a day or two it will be glaring at us - then there will be no doubts
> 
> then we can all plan on going to visit faythe to rub her preggy tummy :rofl:
> 
> Yep she can become our group buddha!Click to expand...

There will be NO rubbing. Seriously, it makes me cringe :wacko:


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed we both get nice fat pink lines!
> 
> I think it may be best for me to wait until 14DPO?
> 
> Try again on 12, but I wouldnt bother tomorrow since the hcg wont have changed from today so technically the line wouldnt/shouldnt be any darkerClick to expand...
> 
> I think I should wait another 4 days otherwise I am going to drive myself bonkers :rofl:
> 
> And no need to say sorry hunny. I'm not upset if people don't see the lines or say it's an evap. I'm cool as a cucumber and after 14 cycles I've learnt to be patient :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Defo wait till 12, it will save on any potential dissapointments that arent actually there or needed to be there in the meantime :)
> 
> Im the same fayth. I tend to be a bit blunt on it sometimes (sorry!) but theres never any malice in it. Id hate for people to lie and say they see it to please me, since it only builds and bulds and builds on my anticpation. And by the time af is due and I still dont have a blaring positive, then you get the dejection. Had it before. Said id never be anything but blunt since it sucks!Click to expand...

I appreciate honesty. Some people can see what my crazy eyes see and some don't which is cool. Honestly it doesn't bother me and until I see a proper thick pink line I won't be building my hopes up. I'm not one of those ladies who lays all my hopes on an indent line. I be as cool as a cucumber :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> It's been a bit boring really. Bit of housework, men in to fix the loo again, watching SG1.
> 
> I was supposed to go out and give the bikes a clean but I decided to wait for Saturday afternoon so I can do it with Chris. Last time I put the hosepipe on the tap in the kitchen, it soaked the kitchen :blush:
> 
> New gloves?! What ones? I love gloves :D

Oh sorry to dissapoint...but I bought some one size fits all from tescos for £2 :rofl: I was actually making some but got fed up since I wanted to take a little crochet break now till Im ready to start learning some baby stuffs in a week, so thought id take the easy way out and bought em lol.


----------



## Faythe

Any pair of gloves is cool!

My fave are my snow mittens :cloud9:


----------



## moter98

So I had to look at those hpts on a laptop to make sure I'm not seeing things. I still see it on both. Had to tilt the screen,but I still see lines.


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Any pair of gloves is cool!
> 
> My fave are my snow mittens :cloud9:

Id love some proper fancy ones but I have such damn sensitive skin I feel so limited!

Hmm..what should I learn a pattern for next? Mittens? booties? Preemie hat? :shrug:


----------



## Faythe

We're both crazies :rofl:

Hopefully in a few days it'll be very obvious.


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Any pair of gloves is cool!
> 
> My fave are my snow mittens :cloud9:
> 
> Id love some proper fancy ones but I have such damn sensitive skin I feel so limited!
> 
> Hmm..what should I learn a pattern for next? Mittens? booties? Preemie hat? :shrug:Click to expand...

Booties! :cloud9:


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Any pair of gloves is cool!
> 
> My fave are my snow mittens :cloud9:
> 
> Id love some proper fancy ones but I have such damn sensitive skin I feel so limited!
> 
> Hmm..what should I learn a pattern for next? Mittens? booties? Preemie hat? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Booties! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Im so going to do that!


----------



## Faythe

I wish I could make my own!


----------



## sarahuk

You can! Its so bloody easy its not even funny. I always wanted to learn to crochet but it always looked so hard. I taught myself very fast. Im no expert, but practive makes perfect and trust me, ive tried a million distractions for the 2ww and this is by far the best!


----------



## Faythe

We're going up to MIL's next weekend so am going to ask her to teach me how to knit. Should be interesting :haha:


----------



## moter98

I taught myself to crochet. I made one for ds but it turned into the dogs blanket lol!


----------



## moter98

I think you shoul make hats too. I could never figure out the roung loops and ended up buying some crocheted hats off eBay for ds. (his head is so huge I couldn't find a hat to fit him back then)


----------



## Faythe

Dogs blanket!! LOL!

What dog have you got?


----------



## sarahuk

Hats I can do!

I like knitting but I find you can do so much more with crocheting. I want to be able to knit jumpers though! That would be cool :D


----------



## sarahuk

My dog loves crochet blankets too


----------



## Faythe

Shame you're not closer! You could teach me because I am sucky at that kind of thing!

I can do cross stitch if that counts? :blush:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Dogs blanket!! LOL!
> 
> What dog have you got?

2 shih tzu bichons


----------



## sarahuk

It totally counts! I do it too *highfive*

I have it all planned out...all these yellow blankets im going to make and all these crossstiches ive bought to do when im preggo for baby room :D You? :D

Crochetgeek on youtube...tis all you need. I taught myself from her shes so darn good! Im not sure how good my teaching would be since I only started a few months ago too lol xx


----------



## sarahuk

This is my little doggy...show us yours Tina!!


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Dogs blanket!! LOL!
> 
> What dog have you got?
> 
> 2 shih tzu bichonsClick to expand...

Eeeeek! Cute! Pics? :cloud9:



sarahuk said:


> It totally counts! I do it too *highfive*
> 
> I have it all planned out...all these yellow blankets im going to make and all these crossstiches ive bought to do when im preggo for baby room :D You? :D
> 
> Crochetgeek on youtube...tis all you need. I taught myself from her shes so darn good! Im not sure how good my teaching would be since I only started a few months ago too lol xx

I am considering starting up cross stitch again. Ideally I want 'the hungry caterpillar' theme but we'd need to move before that happens. With Chris' payrise it looks like all is not lost!

I'm quite tempted to start buying up cloth nappies now :blush:

Ooo i'll have to check it out! I'd love to make lots of little bits and bobs :flower: xx


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> This is my little doggy...show us yours Tina!!

Oh my goodness! CUTENESS OVERLOAD :cloud9:


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Dogs blanket!! LOL!
> 
> What dog have you got?
> 
> 2 shih tzu bichonsClick to expand...
> 
> Eeeeek! Cute! Pics? :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> It totally counts! I do it too *highfive*
> 
> I have it all planned out...all these yellow blankets im going to make and all these crossstiches ive bought to do when im preggo for baby room :D You? :D
> 
> Crochetgeek on youtube...tis all you need. I taught myself from her shes so darn good! Im not sure how good my teaching would be since I only started a few months ago too lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> I am considering starting up cross stitch again. Ideally I want 'the hungry caterpillar' theme but we'd need to move before that happens. With Chris' payrise it looks like all is not lost!
> 
> I'm quite tempted to start buying up cloth nappies now :blush:
> 
> Ooo i'll have to check it out! I'd love to make lots of little bits and bobs :flower: xxClick to expand...

You should. Theres so many things you can make its amazing. Even little flowerpots of flowers! Plus its nice...imagine having a bfp and sitting there making cute little botties for your incoming baby! argh! :cloud9: Thats my goal anyway :D

Hungry Cat <3 Im doing a bunch of W t Pooh stuff too.

Crochetgeek This is where you want to be. She takes everything really slow and does slowmos and shows you exactly how to do things. Her beginner guides to the stitches are totally wonderful. 

And if you do learn to knit/crochet, I cant stress enough how awesome Ravelry is. Youll be forever finding things to do!


----------



## moter98

Oh your dog is adorable! I'm at work so I can't upload pics till I get home. I'll put some up of them tonight though.


----------



## Faythe

VHC is just awesome and I've seen some wall stickers that are quite educational too. Love the bright colours and it's very unisex.

I don't want to smother a girls room in pink everything and likewise blue for a boy :nope:

Thanks for the links honey. It'd be fab to make lots of baby stuff. Always quite satisfying when you make stuff yourself, I think :flower:


----------



## sarahuk

> Oh my goodness! CUTENESS OVERLOAD

She is rather cute :D My little heart and soul she is. Rescued her when she was 9 months old. Shes called Missy (we didnt name her), but she responds better now to Moo since I spent the first month babytalking to her she was so darn cute with the name Missymoo lol. Shes half border collie half jack russell. Life would be terrible without her *wipes tear*


----------



## moter98

I can't crochet anymore. There's no way ds would let me. He would be unraveling the yarn and pulling it all apart!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Oh your dog is adorable! I'm at work so I can't upload pics till I get home. I'll put some up of them tonight though.

Yay cant wait to see!!! You have such a cute breed so I reckon we shall all be swooning at the piccies later!


----------



## Yours_Truly

I'm ttc #1, we were ttc for 6 months then hubby got deployed, now that he's back we have been ttc for 6 months. It seems lk there's something in the water that's making EVERYONE preggo over here....except me. Still hopeful though! It's hard to keep my spirit up when everyday there's someone else announcing their pregnancy. Need some ttc buddies!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> VHC is just awesome and I've seen some wall stickers that are quite educational too. Love the bright colours and it's very unisex.
> 
> I don't want to smother a girls room in pink everything and likewise blue for a boy :nope:
> 
> Thanks for the links honey. It'd be fab to make lots of baby stuff. Always quite satisfying when you make stuff yourself, I think :flower:

If I have a girl her room is gonna look like it threw up Disney princesses and pink everywhere!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> VHC is just awesome and I've seen some wall stickers that are quite educational too. Love the bright colours and it's very unisex.
> 
> I don't want to smother a girls room in pink everything and likewise blue for a boy :nope:
> 
> Thanks for the links honey. It'd be fab to make lots of baby stuff. Always quite satisfying when you make stuff yourself, I think :flower:

Agreed..I wont over smother! Although, would be hard...I dont plan on finding out the sex when im pregnant so...!

Are you ladies planning on finding out when you get to the scan stage?


----------



## moter98

Welcome yours truly!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky?

!

Me wuves you! :flower:

Sending over a :flasher: !

<3


----------



## moter98

Oh for sure I will find out. I am a planner and will have babies room done the day after I find out.:blush:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> I can't crochet anymore. There's no way ds would let me. He would be unraveling the yarn and pulling it all apart!

Haha true point that! Would be so much fun for him too! My doggy likes doing so too. She has a habit of stealing a ball, unwravelling it all then going to sleep on it..thus leaving it a huge knotted mess. Need a bigger wool caddy..one with a lid I think!


----------



## sarahuk

Yours_Truly said:


> I'm ttc #1, we were ttc for 6 months then hubby got deployed, now that he's back we have been ttc for 6 months. It seems lk there's something in the water that's making EVERYONE preggo over here....except me. Still hopeful though! It's hard to keep my spirit up when everyday there's someone else announcing their pregnancy. Need some ttc buddies!

Hi and welcome!

Glad to hear that your hubby has returned home safe and sound :flower:

Youll find some lovely people here :) If you can stand fast paced conversation!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> VHC is just awesome and I've seen some wall stickers that are quite educational too. Love the bright colours and it's very unisex.
> 
> I don't want to smother a girls room in pink everything and likewise blue for a boy :nope:
> 
> Thanks for the links honey. It'd be fab to make lots of baby stuff. Always quite satisfying when you make stuff yourself, I think :flower:
> 
> If I have a girl her room is gonna look like it threw up Disney princesses and pink everywhere!Click to expand...

Haha awww bless...we demand piccies when the time comes!

I reckon it will end up like this when me and matt have our baby. We will go at it careful with neutrals until its born..then it will be madness!

Gues we know what you are hoping for now eh? :D


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I can't crochet anymore. There's no way ds would let me. He would be unraveling the yarn and pulling it all apart!
> 
> Haha true point that! Would be so much fun for him too! My doggy likes doing so too. She has a habit of stealing a ball, unwravelling it all then going to sleep on it..thus leaving it a huge knotted mess. Need a bigger wool caddy..one with a lid I think!Click to expand...

I imagine you can't get mad either cause it's so darn cute!


----------



## Pinky32

I knit baby blankets for the local premature baby unit

My mum knits gloves and adds fur to them (fake obviously) and kids clothes etc and even some clothing for tiny tiny tiny prem babies
 



Attached Files:







blanket.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 1









glove.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Oh for sure I will find out. I am a planner and will have babies room done the day after I find out.:blush:

The biggest part of me wants to find out, for this reason alone!

But then...I also like the idea of having the surprise on the day too. I got a sneaky feeling I might give in at the 20wk scan though and ask :dohh: Im not very patient lol.

Atleast youll have plenty of rest for the rest of the pregnancy Tina lol


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> VHC is just awesome and I've seen some wall stickers that are quite educational too. Love the bright colours and it's very unisex.
> 
> I don't want to smother a girls room in pink everything and likewise blue for a boy :nope:
> 
> Thanks for the links honey. It'd be fab to make lots of baby stuff. Always quite satisfying when you make stuff yourself, I think :flower:
> 
> If I have a girl her room is gonna look like it threw up Disney princesses and pink everywhere!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha awww bless...we demand piccies when the time comes!
> 
> I reckon it will end up like this when me and matt have our baby. We will go at it careful with neutrals until its born..then it will be madness!
> 
> Gues we know what you are hoping for now eh? :DClick to expand...

I have already bought some walk decor. :blush: I figure if I never end up usin I can give as gifts. And yep, I would love a girl but most of all a healthy baby.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Oh for sure I will find out. I am a planner and will have babies room done the day after I find out.:blush:
> 
> The biggest part of me wants to find out, for this reason alone!
> 
> But then...I also like the idea of having the surprise on the day too. I got a sneaky feeling I might give in at the 20wk scan though and ask :dohh: Im not very patient lol.
> 
> Atleast youll have plenty of rest for the rest of the pregnancy Tina lolClick to expand...

It's a personal choice I think. Some love the joy of the surprise on that day. Me, it would cause countless days of stress not knowing which colors I need to buy!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> I knit baby blankets for the local premature baby unit
> 
> My mum knits gloves and adds fur to them (fake obviously) and kids clothes etc and even some clothing for tiny tiny tiny prem babies

Pinky...thats such a lovely thing of you to do...i LOVE that blanket!!! You should set up a shop on ebay!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> I knit baby blankets for the local premature baby unit
> 
> My mum knits gloves and adds fur to them (fake obviously) and kids clothes etc and even some clothing for tiny tiny tiny prem babies

I love it! You ladies are so talented!!


----------



## sarahuk

> I have already bought some walk decor. :blush: I figure if I never end up usin I can give as gifts. And yep, I would love a girl but most of all a healthy baby.

Exactly...and we shall all have that too. 

Plus, if I remember correctly, Pinky Predictions said you would have a girl! :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

my mum knits all the time - knits a pair of gloves in an evening

a like the blankets, my mum crochets the edges or we sew satin around them

we take 2-3 shopping bags a time to the hospital


----------



## sarahuk

> It's a personal choice I think. Some love the joy of the surprise on that day. Me, it would cause countless days of stress not knowing which colors I need to buy!

Not to mention when youre walking around a store and see that cute little pink dress with the matching hat....:cloud9:


----------



## moter98

Haha Sarah, yes pinky said girl!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> It's a personal choice I think. Some love the joy of the surprise on that day. Me, it would cause countless days of stress not knowing which colors I need to buy!
> 
> Not to mention when youre walking around a store and see that cute little pink dress with the matching hat....:cloud9:Click to expand...

I haven't bought any clothes yet but when my cousin had her daughter back in November I bought her a LOT of girl clothes. I couldn't resist.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> my mum knits all the time - knits a pair of gloves in an evening
> 
> a like the blankets, my mum crochets the edges or we sew satin around them
> 
> we take 2-3 shopping bags a time to the hospital

You..are one FAB lady. You deserve all the good thats coming to you plus some. Karma is going to repay you big style. Im upgrading that twin predicion to triplets!


----------



## Pinky32

and pinky predictions are right!


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Oh my goodness! CUTENESS OVERLOAD
> 
> She is rather cute :D My little heart and soul she is. Rescued her when she was 9 months old. Shes called Missy (we didnt name her), but she responds better now to Moo since I spent the first month babytalking to her she was so darn cute with the name Missymoo lol. Shes half border collie half jack russell. Life would be terrible without her *wipes tear*Click to expand...

She's gorgeous and very lucky to have you!



Yours_Truly said:


> I'm ttc #1, we were ttc for 6 months then hubby got deployed, now that he's back we have been ttc for 6 months. It seems lk there's something in the water that's making EVERYONE preggo over here....except me. Still hopeful though! It's hard to keep my spirit up when everyday there's someone else announcing their pregnancy. Need some ttc buddies!

Welcome! As Sarah has said, the convo can be a little fast paced so you might find several pages since you last posted.



moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> VHC is just awesome and I've seen some wall stickers that are quite educational too. Love the bright colours and it's very unisex.
> 
> I don't want to smother a girls room in pink everything and likewise blue for a boy :nope:
> 
> Thanks for the links honey. It'd be fab to make lots of baby stuff. Always quite satisfying when you make stuff yourself, I think :flower:
> 
> If I have a girl her room is gonna look like it threw up Disney princesses and pink everywhere!Click to expand...

Haha I like pink but when you see every shade of pink crammed into one room it tends to burn the eye balls :haha:



sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> VHC is just awesome and I've seen some wall stickers that are quite educational too. Love the bright colours and it's very unisex.
> 
> I don't want to smother a girls room in pink everything and likewise blue for a boy :nope:
> 
> Thanks for the links honey. It'd be fab to make lots of baby stuff. Always quite satisfying when you make stuff yourself, I think :flower:
> 
> Agreed..I wont over smother! Although, would be hard...I dont plan on finding out the sex when im pregnant so...!
> 
> Are you ladies planning on finding out when you get to the scan stage?Click to expand...

Yes, definately! I'd want to know so I can plan ahead. How about you?



Pinky32 said:


> I knit baby blankets for the local premature baby unit
> 
> My mum knits gloves and adds fur to them (fake obviously) and kids clothes etc and even some clothing for tiny tiny tiny prem babies

Awww that's lovely Pinky! You and your Mum are saints :cloud9:


----------



## moter98

That is so generous of you and your mom pinky!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> my mum knits all the time - knits a pair of gloves in an evening
> 
> a like the blankets, my mum crochets the edges or we sew satin around them
> 
> we take 2-3 shopping bags a time to the hospital
> 
> You..are one FAB lady. You deserve all the good thats coming to you plus some. Karma is going to repay you big style. Im upgrading that twin predicion to triplets!Click to expand...


f**K off! :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

Pinky, you really do have a heart of gold :kiss:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a personal choice I think. Some love the joy of the surprise on that day. Me, it would cause countless days of stress not knowing which colors I need to buy!
> 
> Not to mention when youre walking around a store and see that cute little pink dress with the matching hat....:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't bought any clothes yet but when my cousin had her daughter back in November I bought her a LOT of girl clothes. I couldn't resist.Click to expand...

I dont know about you guys...but it seems like theres just so much more available for little girls than little boys. Am I imagning it?

I was the same with my besty. Everything I saw I picked up and bought. Its hard to say no to the pink!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:



> and pinky predictions are right!

I still say you should trademark that name and chart $5 a pop like the others!


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Pinky, you really do have a heart of gold :kiss:

thank you hun but can i have silver instead please???????

i cant stand the colour gold :nope:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> my mum knits all the time - knits a pair of gloves in an evening
> 
> a like the blankets, my mum crochets the edges or we sew satin around them
> 
> we take 2-3 shopping bags a time to the hospital
> 
> You..are one FAB lady. You deserve all the good thats coming to you plus some. Karma is going to repay you big style. Im upgrading that twin predicion to triplets!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> f**K off! :rofl:Click to expand...

As a token of friendship, im going to send you an industrial sized bucket of vasoline in about 8 months time.

Oh, and a shoe horn :D Just incase the vasoline alone isnt enough!


----------



## Pinky32

boys clothes at the moment are all checked or dull colours

hmmmmm now im thinking of putting my predictions on ebay lol


----------



## Pinky32

sarah - dont start!!!!

or im changing my prediction for you to QUINTUPLETS!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a personal choice I think. Some love the joy of the surprise on that day. Me, it would cause countless days of stress not knowing which colors I need to buy!
> 
> Not to mention when youre walking around a store and see that cute little pink dress with the matching hat....:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't bought any clothes yet but when my cousin had her daughter back in November I bought her a LOT of girl clothes. I couldn't resist.Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know about you guys...but it seems like theres just so much more available for little girls than little boys. Am I imagning it?
> 
> I was the same with my besty. Everything I saw I picked up and bought. Its hard to say no to the pink!Click to expand...

As a mother of a boy I can vouch for that. The girls section of clothes is always much bigger than the boys. There are still cute things for boys but not as much variety.


----------



## Pinky32

oh god - ive got gas again!!!!!!

cant believe the sounds coming out of me :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Pinky, you really do have a heart of gold :kiss:

She so does :) Not so many people in this world would take the time to do such a selfless act.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> boys clothes at the moment are all checked or dull colours
> 
> hmmmmm now im thinking of putting my predictions on ebay lol

Do it! 

And yeah they are fairly boring indeed.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarah - dont start!!!!
> 
> or im changing my prediction for you to QUINTUPLETS!

:brat:


----------



## moter98

Where I'm from, I don't think the boy clothes are boring. You just have to pick the right ones. I have lots of cute clothes for him. Can't say they are as cute as the girls but still cute


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> oh god - ive got gas again!!!!!!
> 
> cant believe the sounds coming out of me :rofl:

What have you been eating these last couple weeks, beans? :p


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Pinky, you really do have a heart of gold :kiss:
> 
> thank you hun but can i have silver instead please???????
> 
> i cant stand the colour gold :nope:Click to expand...

You can have what ever you like m'lady x



Pinky32 said:


> oh god - ive got gas again!!!!!!
> 
> cant believe the sounds coming out of me :rofl:

OH MY! Pegs at the ready :rofl:



sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Pinky, you really do have a heart of gold :kiss:
> 
> She so does :) Not so many people in this world would take the time to do such a selfless act.Click to expand...

So very true :hugs:

Right girls I am off to bed now as Chris has conked out in bed, bless him!

Sleep well. Much love :kiss: xx


----------



## moter98

Night faythe


----------



## sarahuk

> As a mother of a boy I can vouch for that. The girls section of clothes is always much bigger than the boys. There are still cute things for boys but not as much variety.

Atleast the internet opens up more doorways...and that and getting things custom on the net too. Ill probably shop a lot there when I give birth.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> oh god - ive got gas again!!!!!!
> 
> cant believe the sounds coming out of me :rofl:

Oh lordy..what you been eating this time? lol


----------



## sarahuk

Is it just me...or do you too get the feeling that new people see our thread, jump in, say hi...afk for like 2 mins, refresh page and see 12 new pages...and feck off? :D


----------



## Pinky32

night night hunny - sleep well

i never eat beans - never normally have gas like this - must be something im eating though

moter - there are nice clothes for boys if your prepared to hunt for them in uk, all the colours at the moment are dull green - boringgggggggggggggg

Sarah - its not a selfless act hun - its just knitting
Ive always knitted but found that knitting helped my arm after my accident as it got all the nerves etc moving

before the prem unit we used to knit for battersea dogs home


----------



## sarahuk

Nighty chick!

Sleep well :) 

xx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> As a mother of a boy I can vouch for that. The girls section of clothes is always much bigger than the boys. There are still cute things for boys but not as much variety.
> 
> Atleast the internet opens up more doorways...and that and getting things custom on the net too. Ill probably shop a lot there when I give birth.Click to expand...

I get all ds clothes at local stores or garage sales. I've learned not to be too picky cause they outgrow them so fast. Cheaper is better. My budget is under $100 for every time he outgrows clothes. Now if I have a girl, dh is gonna have to take away the credit card!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Is it just me...or do you too get the feeling that new people see our thread, jump in, say hi...afk for like 2 mins, refresh page and see 12 new pages...and feck off? :D

I think so. They drop like flies, lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky, we have every color here. My favs are anything with monkeys. It's ds (or mine) fav animal.


----------



## Pinky32

maybe i just dont look at boys clothing much

we have a cheap shop here called Primark - i will get all the basics from there and then go to other shops for little outfits

the first few months they grow so quick its not worth spending a fortune


----------



## moter98

Don't buy much for newborn sizes as you will get plenty in that size as gifts


----------



## Pinky32

our supermarkets sell baby stuff too and very cheap - so all the all-in-ones etc


----------



## Pinky32

or....................... the money i would have spent on the twins, i could just buy myself a new tv instead lol


----------



## moter98

I like to get em at a couple of our dept stores. One store always runs sales plus 30% off if you use their charge card. The other store always has $10 off $25 purchase coupons and they let you use more than one at a time!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> or....................... the money i would have spent on the twins, i could just buy myself a new tv instead lol

You will like spending it in on the twins better


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> night night hunny - sleep well
> 
> i never eat beans - never normally have gas like this - must be something im eating though
> 
> moter - there are nice clothes for boys if your prepared to hunt for them in uk, all the colours at the moment are dull green - boringgggggggggggggg
> 
> Sarah - its not a selfless act hun - its just knitting
> Ive always knitted but found that knitting helped my arm after my accident as it got all the nerves etc moving
> 
> before the prem unit we used to knit for battersea dogs home

Wind is a symptom apparently! 

Its so selfless. Its your time and effort. And cash to buy wool. How many people these days do you think take time out to do things for others that has no gain for themselves? Not many I tell you!

Does it still help for the arm now that youve been having issues with it?

Awww doggy stuff! Were you making blankets for them to lie on? :D


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a mother of a boy I can vouch for that. The girls section of clothes is always much bigger than the boys. There are still cute things for boys but not as much variety.
> 
> Atleast the internet opens up more doorways...and that and getting things custom on the net too. Ill probably shop a lot there when I give birth.Click to expand...
> 
> I get all ds clothes at local stores or garage sales. I've learned not to be too picky cause they outgrow them so fast. Cheaper is better. My budget is under $100 for every time he outgrows clothes. Now if I have a girl, dh is gonna have to take away the credit card!Click to expand...

I have visions of you uploading pics by the dozen every single day after you get your bfp!


----------



## sarahuk

I think youd rather be giving birth to the twins too than the TV!

Asda have some super cute things in. I secretly take a wander down that aisle every time I get a chance lol. it will be hard to not buy things every time I see them! But youre right Tina..no point overdoing things!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> or....................... the money i would have spent on the twins, i could just buy myself a new tv instead lol
> 
> You will like spending it in on the twins betterClick to expand...

yeah but if i dont get preggy im buying a new tv instead :rofl:



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> night night hunny - sleep well
> 
> i never eat beans - never normally have gas like this - must be something im eating though
> 
> moter - there are nice clothes for boys if your prepared to hunt for them in uk, all the colours at the moment are dull green - boringgggggggggggggg
> 
> Sarah - its not a selfless act hun - its just knitting
> Ive always knitted but found that knitting helped my arm after my accident as it got all the nerves etc moving
> 
> before the prem unit we used to knit for battersea dogs home
> 
> Wind is a symptom apparently!
> 
> Its so selfless. Its your time and effort. And cash to buy wool. How many people these days do you think take time out to do things for others that has no gain for themselves? Not many I tell you!
> 
> Does it still help for the arm now that youve been having issues with it?
> 
> Awww doggy stuff! Were you making blankets for them to lie on? :DClick to expand...


wind is wind hun - could be i ate too quickly or something

we get the wool at the charity shops

at the moment knitting is hurting my arm so ive stopped since xmas

yes the blankets were for them to snuggle with


----------



## Vegaslove

Hi I've been off the pill and ttc since June so on 6/7th cycle of properly trying!!
Starting to do my head in now... All my friends have had/having babies and I'm so desperate to join them!
I'm 28 and hubs is 32. I hate the constant worrying thst something might be wrong and then the weeks of baby dancing only to get bfn :( 
Anyway 2nd month trying Cbfm so I have high hopes....
Xxx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a mother of a boy I can vouch for that. The girls section of clothes is always much bigger than the boys. There are still cute things for boys but not as much variety.
> 
> Atleast the internet opens up more doorways...and that and getting things custom on the net too. Ill probably shop a lot there when I give birth.Click to expand...
> 
> I get all ds clothes at local stores or garage sales. I've learned not to be too picky cause they outgrow them so fast. Cheaper is better. My budget is under $100 for every time he outgrows clothes. Now if I have a girl, dh is gonna have to take away the credit card!Click to expand...
> 
> I have visions of you uploading pics by the dozen every single day after you get your bfp!Click to expand...

Lol! You know me so well


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> I think youd rather be giving birth to the twins too than the TV!
> 
> Asda have some super cute things in. I secretly take a wander down that aisle every time I get a chance lol. it will be hard to not buy things every time I see them! But youre right Tina..no point overdoing things!

to be honest, because of my age etc i have so many doubts about getting preggy that i purposely havent looked in any shops etc

i have one website saved, but i havent looked on it for anything


----------



## Pinky32

Vegaslove said:


> Hi I've been off the pill and ttc since June so on 6/7th cycle of properly trying!!
> Starting to do my head in now... All my friends have had/having babies and I'm so desperate to join them!
> I'm 28 and hubs is 32. I hate the constant worrying thst something might be wrong and then the weeks of baby dancing only to get bfn :(
> Anyway 2nd month trying Cbfm so I have high hopes....
> Xxx

welcome

do you use opks or temp?


----------



## sarahuk

Welcome Vegas :) I hope this proves to be your month!

Ive been at it for what feels like an eternity so I know what you mean!

Tina..when I get my bfp youll have to become my personal stylist for bubba then..ill be posting up outfits for my yes/no!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I think youd rather be giving birth to the twins too than the TV!
> 
> Asda have some super cute things in. I secretly take a wander down that aisle every time I get a chance lol. it will be hard to not buy things every time I see them! But youre right Tina..no point overdoing things!
> 
> to be honest, because of my age etc i have so many doubts about getting preggy that i purposely havent looked in any shops etc
> 
> i have one website saved, but i havent looked on it for anythingClick to expand...

You shouldnt think this way. Youre going to get pregnant hun, and Im proud to be a part of your journey to it :flow:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Welcome Vegas :) I hope this proves to be your month!
> 
> Ive been at it for what feels like an eternity so I know what you mean!
> 
> Tina..when I get my bfp youll have to become my personal stylist for bubba then..ill be posting up outfits for my yes/no!

You won't need me Sarah. Once you start looking you will find cute outfits.


----------



## moter98

Pinky, age is just a number


----------



## moter98

I really wanna poas. I need time to move faster just for the next few days


----------



## Pinky32

i know but the percentage chance of me getting preggy is less than others


----------



## Pinky32

i cant believe your 5dpo already - gone sooooooo quick


----------



## moter98

You are right. It is. Doesn't mean it's not gonna happen though. If there is anything I have learned from ttc, it's a positive attitude is a must!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i cant believe your 5dpo already - gone sooooooo quick

Yep, fast yet slow. I find the time before o harder than tww.


----------



## Pinky32

im not sure whats going to happen next cycle- have to see what happens


----------



## moter98

Unless you get bfp this cycle


----------



## Pinky32

nah thats not gonna happen

i cant work out which is worse - before or after ov

i know this cycle i didnt have time to think before i ov as it was 16 days earlier than predicted


----------



## Pinky32

and im not being negative

pinky prediction knows


----------



## Pinky32

someone said in a thread the other day that they wished our pee turned blue the day after ov to confirm pregnancy or not

i said knowing us we would be analising the shade of blue - is this light blue, aqua, torquiose, navy :rofl:


----------



## moter98

You can't do your own predictions! Never give up hope girl


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> You can't do your own predictions! Never give up hope girl

i can! i did!

im not giving up hope hun

but i did say this would prob be my last cycle


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> someone said in a thread the other day that they wished our pee turned blue the day after ov to confirm pregnancy or not
> 
> i said knowing us we would be analising the shade of blue - is this light blue, aqua, torquiose, navy :rofl:

And posting pics all over the place!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> someone said in a thread the other day that they wished our pee turned blue the day after ov to confirm pregnancy or not
> 
> i said knowing us we would be analising the shade of blue - is this light blue, aqua, torquiose, navy :rofl:
> 
> And posting pics all over the place!Click to expand...

hey hun would you say this is blue?

help is my pee blue?

im 2DPO and i think i have blue pee - panicccccccccccccccccccc

:rofl:


----------



## moter98

pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> someone said in a thread the other day that they wished our pee turned blue the day after ov to confirm pregnancy or not
> 
> i said knowing us we would be analising the shade of blue - is this light blue, aqua, torquiose, navy :rofl:
> 
> and posting pics all over the place!Click to expand...
> 
> hey hun would you say this is blue?
> 
> Help is my pee blue?
> 
> Im 2dpo and i think i have blue pee - panicccccccccccccccccccc
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

lmfao!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky, age is just a number

Agreed! I think its wonderful that you want to be a mother and bring all that love and happiness to a child. You deserve it :)


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> I really wanna poas. I need time to move faster just for the next few days

Not long to go now! Im starting to get jealous. I have only one test for this cycle  Youre not allowed to let me use it till 13dpo.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i know but the percentage chance of me getting preggy is less than others

Dont take this question the wrong way...but...if this has caused you concern, have you thought about talking to your doctor about ways they can help to increase that percentage each month? Im sure theres ways they can assist...or you would think so!


----------



## Pinky32

my af is due we think around 23rd jan so i might just wait till after that


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i know but the percentage chance of me getting preggy is less than others
> 
> Dont take this question the wrong way...but...if this has caused you concern, have you thought about talking to your doctor about ways they can help to increase that percentage each month? Im sure theres ways they can assist...or you would think so!Click to expand...

ive spoken to my doc when he ordered blood tests and ultrasound scan - he said he cant see any problems but my cycles have to be regular


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> You are right. It is. Doesn't mean it's not gonna happen though. If there is anything I have learned from ttc, it's a positive attitude is a must!

Agree with this completely.

If you cant sell your mind on the idea, how can you sell your body to it?

So what if the chances are less. You have to believe that you can to put your heart and soul into it and to give that little beany the best chance it has to snuggle in with momma.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i know but the percentage chance of me getting preggy is less than others
> 
> Dont take this question the wrong way...but...if this has caused you concern, have you thought about talking to your doctor about ways they can help to increase that percentage each month? Im sure theres ways they can assist...or you would think so!Click to expand...
> 
> ive spoken to my doc when he ordered blood tests and ultrasound scan - he said he cant see any problems but my cycles have to be regularClick to expand...

Your cycles will regulate chick. Plus with a suspected MC, that can also take time to settle things down.

Awww :saywhat: ?? This is really going to be your last cycle? :(


----------



## Pinky32

yeah i had said that at the start of the year


----------



## Pinky32

ive got my first hydrotherapy in the morning - had to dig out my swimsuit - not a good look


----------



## sarahuk

Ohh is that to help with the arm?

Dont give up chick. You shouldnt ever give up on what you want :hugs:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I really wanna poas. I need time to move faster just for the next few days
> 
> Not long to go now! Im starting to get jealous. I have only one test for this cycle  Youre not allowed to let me use it till 13dpo.Click to expand...

oh no, you better ask someone else. i will tell you to use it really early, then go buy more!


----------



## Pinky32

its to help with the shoulder

when i fell i bashed my shoulder and it took 5 months of complaining before they did an MRI scan and found that the accident had triggered arthritis

the shoulder is painful to move

i had a steroid injection but its still hurts so im hoping hydrotherapy helps


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I really wanna poas. I need time to move faster just for the next few days
> 
> Not long to go now! Im starting to get jealous. I have only one test for this cycle  Youre not allowed to let me use it till 13dpo.Click to expand...
> 
> oh no, you better ask someone else. i will tell you to use it really early, then go buy more!Click to expand...


:rofl:

dont ask me - i poas at 5DPo !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> yeah i had said that at the start of the year

pinky, you haven't been ttc long enough to give up girl! it may not happen as quickly as we want, but it definately won't happen if you give up!! besides, i need my ttc buddy.


----------



## Pinky32

i hope its a girl at the pool tomorrow - im not as skinny as you lot


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> yeah i had said that at the start of the year
> 
> pinky, you haven't been ttc long enough to give up girl! it may not happen as quickly as we want, but it definately won't happen if you give up!! besides, i need my ttc buddy.Click to expand...

sweetheart you have sarah and faythe

i dont know whats going to happen once OHs baby is born - i dont want to get all excited thinking theres a "next cycle" to find out there isnt


----------



## moter98

i think it's safe to say we all hate wearing bathing suits. makes it hard to cover up those trouble spots. you should see the hail damage on my backside, lol! doesn't matter how much weight i lose, it never changes.


----------



## Pinky32

Pinky32 said:


> i hope its a girl at the pool tomorrow - im not as skinny as you lot

:holly:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> i think it's safe to say we all hate wearing bathing suits. makes it hard to cover up those trouble spots. you should see the hail damage on my backside, lol! doesn't matter how much weight i lose, it never changes.

i dont have trouble spots!

my whole body is a trouble spot :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

HA...Im one big lump of lard!

And oi...no talk about giving up, not having a next cyle, or things changing. They wont. Youre going to be right here, talking poas with us lot. Right? GOT IT?

Not letting you quit. No freaking chance.

I really hope the swimming helps with the arm! Im sure it will though..be good for the msucles!


----------



## moter98

if things change pinky, theres always the drunk guy at the bar.....


----------



## moter98

here's the puppy, before she had a haircut
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2184.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> HA...Im one big lump of lard!
> 
> And oi...no talk about giving up, not having a next cyle, or things changing. They wont. Youre going to be right here, talking poas with us lot. Right? GOT IT?
> 
> Not letting you quit. No freaking chance.
> 
> I really hope the swimming helps with the arm! Im sure it will though..be good for the msucles!

your not a lump - ive seen you!!!!!

hey, im not being negative, just dont want to get my hopes up for next month thats all

either way i;ll still be here watching your bumps growing lol


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> here's the puppy, before she had a haircut

sooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute

i would just cuddle her all the time


----------



## moter98

here's all "three"
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2475.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> if things change pinky, theres always the drunk guy at the bar.....

oh dont worry, ive got my eye on him already :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> here's all "three"

oooooog i love all 3 of them!!!!!

the one on the left looks a bit underfed though


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> if things change pinky, theres always the drunk guy at the bar.....
> 
> oh dont worry, ive got my eye on him already :rofl:Click to expand...

:happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

right my lovelies

its 11.45pm, im going to bed to watch friday the 13th

ive gotta be up early for my swimming session and to take my temp


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> if things change pinky, theres always the drunk guy at the bar.....
> 
> oh dont worry, ive got my eye on him already :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

:flasher:


----------



## moter98

sleep good pinky.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> sleep good pinky.

ooooh me likey the new picy - hes soooo cute

you, aden, your dogs and im sure your OH are just tooooo cute

have a good evening hunnybun

im wanting a temp in the high 38s i think lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> sleep good pinky.
> 
> ooooh me likey the new picy - hes soooo cute
> 
> you, aden, your dogs and im sure your OH are just tooooo cute
> 
> have a good evening hunnybun
> 
> im wanting a temp in the high 38s i think lolClick to expand...

hope your temps stay up and you see a faint something to post tomorrow!


----------



## Pinky32

oooooh i nearly forgot - i had the dream that i would get a bfp at 11dpo didnt i 
hmmmmmm


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> sleep good pinky.
> 
> ooooh me likey the new picy - hes soooo cute
> 
> you, aden, your dogs and im sure your OH are just tooooo cute
> 
> have a good evening hunnybun
> 
> im wanting a temp in the high 38s i think lolClick to expand...
> 
> hope your temps stay up and you see a faint something to post tomorrow!Click to expand...

hunny, if i get a line you will HEAR me screaming lol

i'll email you a pic IF theres anything


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> oooooh i nearly forgot - i had the dream that i would get a bfp at 11dpo didnt i
> hmmmmmm

....................dreams do come true you know


----------



## sarahuk

Oh my goodness the doggies are so cute! One did look a bit sunburned hahaha

How old are they? Me wanty!!

Your new piccie is adorable hes gorgeous...little heartbreaker in the making!

Pinky...shush. We both know that even if you dont get that bfp, youll be peeing on sticks this time next month along with the rest of us!

Ohhh whos this drunk guy?>! Is there even a drunk guy :shrug:

Sleep well chick! Hope you feel better tomorrow and that the session really helps

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> sleep good pinky.
> 
> ooooh me likey the new picy - hes soooo cute
> 
> you, aden, your dogs and im sure your OH are just tooooo cute
> 
> have a good evening hunnybun
> 
> im wanting a temp in the high 38s i think lolClick to expand...
> 
> hope your temps stay up and you see a faint something to post tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> hunny, if i get a line you will HEAR me screaming lol
> 
> i'll email you a pic IF theres anythingClick to expand...

OHOHOHOHOHOH!!! I best hear me some beeps if you get that in the morning!!


----------



## Pinky32

sarah - the drunk guy is......... you keep hearing about girls who go out one night, get drunk, pull a bloke and end up preggy

oh he is soooooooooo gonna be a heartbreaker if he stays that cute

i'll be poas when you lot give birth :rofl:

i wont be leaving until about 10.30 so i;ll let you know what happens with temps etc


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> sleep good pinky.
> 
> ooooh me likey the new picy - hes soooo cute
> 
> you, aden, your dogs and im sure your OH are just tooooo cute
> 
> have a good evening hunnybun
> 
> im wanting a temp in the high 38s i think lolClick to expand...
> 
> hope your temps stay up and you see a faint something to post tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> hunny, if i get a line you will HEAR me screaming lol
> 
> i'll email you a pic IF theres anythingClick to expand...
> 
> OHOHOHOHOHOH!!! I best hear me some beeps if you get that in the morning!!Click to expand...

Your phone will be ringing OFF THE HOOK!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

[email protected] doggy being sunburnt


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> sleep good pinky.
> 
> ooooh me likey the new picy - hes soooo cute
> 
> you, aden, your dogs and im sure your OH are just tooooo cute
> 
> have a good evening hunnybun
> 
> im wanting a temp in the high 38s i think lolClick to expand...
> 
> hope your temps stay up and you see a faint something to post tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> hunny, if i get a line you will HEAR me screaming lol
> 
> i'll email you a pic IF theres anythingClick to expand...

i'll be checking my email every minute


----------



## sarahuk

You wont be poas by the time were giving birth...youll still be doing your exercises to pull you back in after having the twins...muhahahha :D


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Oh my goodness the doggies are so cute! One did look a bit sunburned hahaha
> 
> How old are they? Me wanty!!
> 
> Your new piccie is adorable hes gorgeous...little heartbreaker in the making!
> 
> Pinky...shush. We both know that even if you dont get that bfp, youll be peeing on sticks this time next month along with the rest of us!
> 
> Ohhh whos this drunk guy?>! Is there even a drunk guy :shrug:
> 
> Sleep well chick! Hope you feel better tomorrow and that the session really helps
> 
> xx

the one on the left looking all sour is Roxy. she was a bit upset cause i put her in a "sit stay". the one in the middle is my baby Peanut. she looks all scared cause she doesn't like to follow commands. we had her before DS and just love her. she is the best dog, so sweet and cuddly. doesn't chew, dig much, is pretty quite. Roxy on the other hand, chews everything, digs up the lawn everywhere, is high energy, barks a lot. she is only one year old so we are hoping she will setting down. i took her through 12 weeks of intense obedience training and she listens very well. the one on the right is butters and she is the most obedient dog ever! she just sits there all day. never moves an inch!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> sleep good pinky.
> 
> ooooh me likey the new picy - hes soooo cute
> 
> you, aden, your dogs and im sure your OH are just tooooo cute
> 
> have a good evening hunnybun
> 
> im wanting a temp in the high 38s i think lolClick to expand...
> 
> hope your temps stay up and you see a faint something to post tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> hunny, if i get a line you will HEAR me screaming lol
> 
> i'll email you a pic IF theres anythingClick to expand...
> 
> i'll be checking my email every minuteClick to expand...


when i wake up, your;ll be asleep



sarahuk said:


> You wont be poas by the time were giving birth...youll still be doing your exercises to pull you back in after having the twins...muhahahha :D

:rofl:

nighty night girls - have a good night xxxx

Luv 2 ya both
:kiss:


----------



## SKP

Sorry i havent been on much today. I been not feeling well today. Had a very bad ibs attack. Gotme right scared, that how an i going to deal with pregnancy with an ibs attack.


----------



## moter98

SKP said:


> Sorry i havent been on much today. I been not feeling well today. Had a very bad ibs attack. Gotme right scared, that how an i going to deal with pregnancy with an ibs attack.

have you tried "digestive advantage intensive bowel support"? 
also align works for some. 
metamucil has also been known to work.
i control mine for the most part with metamucil - yes it really works - i didn't know this would work so didn't try it for years!


----------



## SKP

I tried everything, its my diet is the culprit. So I started having more fruit and veggies in smoothie form. Been doing good all month, I either had a bad shake or its caught up for a cleansing lol.

Im a bit upset, I am having brown spotting :(


----------



## moter98

SKP said:


> I tried everything, its my diet is the culprit. So I started having more fruit and veggies in smoothie form. Been doing good all month, I either had a bad shake or its caught up for a cleansing lol.
> 
> Im a bit upset, I am having brown spotting :(

Oh I'm sorry. I can't remember. You taking progesterone?


----------



## SKP

I took it on the 19th for 10 days, then my af started on the 28th.


----------



## moter98

did your dr tell you to take it this cycle? 
how long is your lp usually?


----------



## SKP

He never told me anything of progesterone for my next cycle. Im still on my first cycle having progrsterone, then clomid. I should have af by the 22. But i am waiting until the week aft to have a apregnancy test, if neg i will get progesterone and do my 2nd round of clomid.

No idea on the luteal phase. I never really had regular cycles to know that.


----------



## Faythe

Morning girls. Got to go out to the job centre this morning, bleugh. But on the plus side I am taking the stripler so no bus for me, woot! Am quite tired so might snooze for an hour when I get back home about 10am.


----------



## Pinky32

morning pple - well what a waste of time temping this morning was, a pathetic little increase

Im sure my chart is trying to spell something out to me

Woke up in the middle of the night for a pee and then when i pee'd again this morning when i got up my pee was so light in colour there was no point testing

normally my fmu looks like cider

oh well, maybe tomorrow


----------



## SKP

Lol, you 2 are opposite of me, its morning for you and its 2 am here, time for me to go to bed. Im exausted


----------



## sarahuk

> the one on the left looking all sour is Roxy. she was a bit upset cause i put her in a "sit stay". the one in the middle is my baby Peanut. she looks all scared cause she doesn't like to follow commands. we had her before DS and just love her. she is the best dog, so sweet and cuddly. doesn't chew, dig much, is pretty quite. Roxy on the other hand, chews everything, digs up the lawn everywhere, is high energy, barks a lot. she is only one year old so we are hoping she will setting down. i took her through 12 weeks of intense obedience training and she listens very well. the one on the right is butters and she is the most obedient dog ever! she just sits there all day. never moves an inch!

Sounds like you have Butters well trained! She did look very....behaved!!

Aww sounds like you have the yin and yang of doggies! It sure must keep life interesting lol. Its funny how their personalities can differ so much even when brought up in the same home. I bet you wouldnt have them any other way though!

Im a firm believer in a house is not a home without doggies!


----------



## sarahuk

SKP said:


> Sorry i havent been on much today. I been not feeling well today. Had a very bad ibs attack. Gotme right scared, that how an i going to deal with pregnancy with an ibs attack.

Ive read some stuff from people that said pregnancy actually settled their IBS symptoms right down. I truly hope so..I has it too :blush:

Hope you feel better today


----------



## sarahuk

SKP said:


> I tried everything, its my diet is the culprit. So I started having more fruit and veggies in smoothie form. Been doing good all month, I either had a bad shake or its caught up for a cleansing lol.
> 
> Im a bit upset, I am having brown spotting :(

Brown spotting before 12dpo could be accustomed to implantation spotting. Keeping my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Morning girls. Got to go out to the job centre this morning, bleugh. But on the plus side I am taking the stripler so no bus for me, woot! Am quite tired so might snooze for an hour when I get back home about 10am.

Mooooorning chicko!

I feel you on the job centre lol. I have to go there today too for Matt. I hate that place, its always so depressing. That and it always feels like they automatically think that just cos youre there, you must be fiddling the system. Im glad Matt isnt much the wiser to it, he doesnt tend to hold his tongue :haha:

Hope the snooze helps! I might join yah when I get home lol. Matts apnea treatment is working and im sleeping at night, but its leaving me stupidly tired as a result :(

So...question. Should I go drop matt off at the course he does, then come home and snooze or go to the wool shop and buy pretty neutral colours and start a baby blanket for my mate whos just found out shes preggers...hmmmd ecisions decisions!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> morning pple - well what a waste of time temping this morning was, a pathetic little increase
> 
> Im sure my chart is trying to spell something out to me
> 
> Woke up in the middle of the night for a pee and then when i pee'd again this morning when i got up my pee was so light in colour there was no point testing
> 
> normally my fmu looks like cider
> 
> oh well, maybe tomorrow

Honey?

I think you are missing the point! Any increase, no matter how small, is a positive thing!

You had a lovely dip right around implantation time and a steadily increasing temp. Relax!!

You dont need to test with fmu for the best results. The only reason they say to use fmu is because youre less likely to get up and pee in the night so the urine is 4 hours old PLUS, youre not diluting it with drinking.

Just pick a time today to test. Dont pee 4 hours before it, and dont drink the two hours before the test!

GL!!


----------



## sarahuk

SKP said:


> Lol, you 2 are opposite of me, its morning for you and its 2 am here, time for me to go to bed. Im exausted

Sleep well hun!!


----------



## Faythe

Omg!!! I have a line!!!!


----------



## Faythe

Argh! I'm shaking so much. I've just done two IC's - one of Pinky's and I found another of mine tucked away amongst my OPK's. Both have lines. I'm uploading it now!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Argh! I'm shaking so much. I've just done two IC's - one of Pinky's and I found another of mine tucked away amongst my OPK's. Both have lines. I'm uploading it now!

:saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat: !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faythe

I think I have my BFP!!! I'm waiting for the images to come through on email from my phone!


----------



## moter98

Post the pics! Post the pics! Im jumping up and down here again!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Lol Im waiting too :)


----------



## moter98

Sarah, we do love our dogs but the puppy is hard to handle. She can only be in the kitchen cause that's the only place she doesnt chew on anything. She will chew in everything. She has chewed the wood in our stairs, our carpeting, our leather couch! We will not be able to keep her if she still does it past two years old. I've convinced dh it's just a phase it I'm really not sure.


----------



## moter98

Your chart is looking good pinky. Relax!


----------



## sarahuk

> Sarah, we do love our dogs but the puppy is hard to handle. She can only be in the kitchen cause that's the only place she doesnt chew on anything. She will chew in everything. She has chewed the wood in our stairs, our carpeting, our leather couch! We will not be able to keep her if she still does it past two years old. I've convinced dh it's just a phase it I'm really not sure.

Sometimes it really just is ;) Our springer was like that. The most destructive monster ive seen. You name it hes eaten it He destroyed everything. There were so many tears and conversations about what to do. And then just after he was two he totally changed and calmed down. Now all he does is sleep!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Sarah, we do love our dogs but the puppy is hard to handle. She can only be in the kitchen cause that's the only place she doesnt chew on anything. She will chew in everything. She has chewed the wood in our stairs, our carpeting, our leather couch! We will not be able to keep her if she still does it past two years old. I've convinced dh it's just a phase it I'm really not sure.
> 
> Sometimes it really just is ;) Our springer was like that. The most destructive monster ive seen. You name it hes eaten it He destroyed everything. There were so many tears and conversations about what to do. And then just after he was two he totally changed and calmed down. Now all he does is sleep!Click to expand...

Oh good! I hope she does the same. Im hoping to keep her.


----------



## Faythe

Here it is. Lines a pale pink IRL.
 



Attached Files:







11DPOHPT.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## TT84

Hi ladies

I am joining this one really late and haven't had a chance to read 242 pages of posts but I have been ttc # 2 for 8 cycles now and it seems like forever. I am having 21 day tests now as the docs are not sure that I always ov. They will refer me for help after a year of trying (so they said) but its just seems so far away :sad1:

TT84


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Here it is. Lines a pale pink IRL.

I for sure see that. That's a BFP! 
Congratulations faythe!!!!!!! 
See, we weren't crazy yesterday.
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## moter98

Hi tt84! I'm on cycle 8 too.


----------



## Faythe

I'm in floods of tears :cry:

It's really real, isn't it? Oh my god.


----------



## sarahuk

I can see the hint of a line :)

Best thing to do now is test again tomorrow to see if it is actually getting darker or not. Its the only way to know for sure with these internet cheapies. They arent what I would consider reliable.

OR...better yet...get a frer today and test with that..that will definitely show up if its a true bfp!

GL :D


----------



## Faythe

OMG. I just did a midstream as my order from babymad has just come through the door and it's BFP!


----------



## sarahuk

HI TT!

Nice to have you with us :) I hope you can keep up! This thread tends to be super active!

x


----------



## moter98

Post that one too! 
I wanna see!
I wanna see!


----------



## Faythe

It's just coming through by email from my BB now x


----------



## Faythe

BFP :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







BFP.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 8


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> BFP :cloud9:

There is no question, YOU ARE PREGNANT!
I am so happy for you tam. You have waited so long. Hey, looks like you two are fertile!


----------



## moter98

And be careful on those bikes for awhile!!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> BFP :cloud9:

BFP! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

The ONLY advice I would give though is test again tomorrow/day after, and cross everything for the sticky! Im not trying to be a pessimist or negative annie, but 11dpo is still at implantation stage so we want to be sure that little beany gets nice and snuggled in for when the witch was due!


----------



## moter98

I actually have butterflies in my stomach right now I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Faythe

I just told Chris. I bawled my eyes out on the phone :blush:

I'm going out in a bit to meet neadyda (Sinead) from here to get a FRER although I think that midstream confirms it.

This is happening isn't it? xx


----------



## moter98

Sarah, are you a worry wart! 
The lines getting darker, so I think no worries.


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> BFP :cloud9:
> 
> BFP! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> The ONLY advice I would give though is test again tomorrow/day after, and cross everything for the sticky! Im not trying to be a pessimist or negative annie, but 11dpo is still at implantation stage so we want to be sure that little beany gets nice and snuggled in for when the witch was due!Click to expand...

I'm going out in a bit to buy a tonne of FRER's and a Digi.

3 BFP's - it's starting to sink in :cloud9:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I just told Chris. I bawled my eyes out on the phone :blush:
> 
> I'm going out in a bit to meet neadyda (Sinead) from here to get a FRER although I think that midstream confirms it.
> 
> This is happening isn't it? xx

It's happening! This is real! Oh will you post the frer too? I love looking at bfp's!
Was Chris over the moon?


----------



## Faythe

I want to put a ticker up now. Should I?


----------



## moter98

Yes!


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I just told Chris. I bawled my eyes out on the phone :blush:
> 
> I'm going out in a bit to meet neadyda (Sinead) from here to get a FRER although I think that midstream confirms it.
> 
> This is happening isn't it? xx
> 
> It's happening! This is real! Oh will you post the frer too? I love looking at bfp's!
> Was Chris over the moon?Click to expand...

I will! It won't be for a while yet as I've just had to pee again with this excitement! 

He didn't really say much as he's in shock :haha:

He's very happy though :D


----------



## moter98

Oh so happy for you! You just made my day, lol!


----------



## Faythe

I knew I wasn't seeing things yesterday LOL.

Omg. Shaking like a leaf.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I knew I wasn't seeing things yesterday LOL.
> 
> Omg. Shaking like a leaf.

You can start buying baby stuff!


----------



## Faythe

3 tests aren't wrong. I need to start believing :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Yep. Theres no way. The midstream is a very clear line. No mistaking it. Can't wait to see the frer!


----------



## Faythe

The bad thing is now that I badly need to pee because I am shaking and all nervous so holding my pee for a bit is going to be hard lol.


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe - just popped on to say CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!

Im not going to be on much today as I dont know if im spotting or if af has come on cd20

plus OH became a dad this morning so ive reaaly hit rock nottom and dont want to bring a downer on your special big day

Once again well done hun

:hug:


----------



## Faythe

Don't be daft honey, you won't put a downer on my day.

Do you want to text me? I'll PM you my number :hugs:

Lots of love xx


----------



## Pinky32

i knew this day would come but what with this spotting or af it hit me hard


----------



## Pinky32

im truly made up for you though


----------



## moter98

Faythe, now that you've got your bfp. Did you feel any different leading up to your bfp? Anything out of the ordinary or did you feel the same?


----------



## Faythe

Apart for my huge urge to have cola the other day, nothing.

I can't really pinpoint things like heartburn as I have it all the time.

Going to do a FRER in about an hour if I can hold my wee long enough.

I'm still in shock over this. I keep thinking that they're not real :blush:


----------



## Faythe

Oh and lack of sore/achey boobs that I always get like 1 week before AF is due. I've got w FRER's and 2 CB Digi's. I'll do the digi's in a few days as they require a higher level of hcg to get a positive and as I've picked this up early I don't want to waste one.


----------



## moter98

You should get a positive on a digi within a day it two. I did with ds. I waited two days after my first positive to use the cb. 
Can't wait for the frer!


----------



## Faythe

It's going to be about an hour before I do the FRER, Maybe hour and a half.

I was thinking of waiting for 3 days to do the digi as that'll put me at 14dpo :flower:

Not long been in from town. I didn't see anything that caught my eye babywise so am probably going to go into Basingstoke over the weekend with Chris.

I need to find a job asap otherwise I'll get no maternity pay.


----------



## moter98

Oh that's right! You all get lots of maternity time/pay. Too bad you aren't in the states. I am a coupon we and could tell you how to get all sorts of baby deals. I get all my diapers for at least half off, formula was half off too.


----------



## Faythe

I get a £500 maternity grant which I know will come in usefull but I desperately need a job so I can get maternity pay :flower:

I'm so excited! :happydance:


----------



## moter98

Hope you can find something really soon


----------



## Faythe

Me too!

I need to find something that's easy going though. I don't want to do too much travelling :haha:


----------



## moter98

How ling do you have to be employed for maternity leave?


----------



## moter98

A receptionist would be an easygoing job. Good hours and you would be able to take it easy during the pregnancy. Or a secretary.


----------



## Faythe

I have no idea :haha:

I'll have to find out. I know someone I can ask :flower:


----------



## Faythe

FRER positive and on digi too!!!!!!


----------



## Faythe

This is definately my BFP :D
 



Attached Files:







DIGI.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## rooster100

Faythe said:


> This is definately my BFP :D

Congrats!! Well done!! Healthy 9 months to you! Wow! Xx


----------



## Faythe

Thank you!

I got a proper positive OPK just now too so I guess they can be used to detect pregnancy too :flower:


----------



## moter98

That's great! H&H 9 months tam!!!! Can't wait to look at the tests on my laptop tonight :) good to know about the opk's


----------



## Faythe

Thank you! The FRER and digi are making it sink in and my little beany must be well snuggly in there to get a positive on a digi!

The OPK is as dark as my last positive LOL! 

I'm so glad I did the digi as I probably still wouldn't believe the FRER.

Quite funny to think that we've gone from squinting at tests yesterday to this today :rofl:


----------



## moter98

I know! That means hcg is increasing at a well pace. Hmmm...... Could there be two in there? :)


----------



## Pinky32

your chart is looking lovely tina


----------



## SKP

Im out! Urgg i wanna cry, cd 23 11 dpo, had a spot last night and a much bigger spot going through the undies, plus im cramping up. And im really warm yet when i woke up temp was 97.4.

The good news, is that i have my period right after another, just 3 days short.
Usually i skipp a month or too, so the progesterone and clomid is regulating me, i have my clomid to take for cd 3


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, so we have a bfp thats exciting! Let's hope the rest of us do the same! 
I have alot of creamy cm, to the point where I have to change underwear! ! But god knows if that means anything!! No other symptoms have lead to a positive test :( (sorry I know that's way tmi!) 
Xx


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> your chart is looking lovely tina

Thanks. Time will tell what it does


----------



## rooster100

SKP said:


> Im out! Urgg i wanna cry, cd 23 11 dpo, had a spot last night and a much bigger spot going through the undies, plus im cramping up. And im really warm yet when i woke up temp was 97.4.
> 
> The good news, is that i have my period right after another, just 3 days short.
> Usually i skipp a month or too, so the progesterone and clomid is regulating me, i have my clomid to take for cd 3

I'm sorry to hear that! This TTC thing is just awful!! Xx


----------



## SKP

My stats from ff.

Cycle:	dec 28
Cycle Length:	23
Ovulation Day:	13
Luteal Phase:	10
# Cycles:	9

The thing is im not full fledge to say cd 1, its just a spot the size of a dollar coin. So maybe in tomorrow may b my cd 1 or he next. So i dont really want to call it cd 1 yet.

Plus ic hpt was neg.


----------



## moter98

Hope you are on your way to a bfp rooster!

Sorry you are out Skp but glad the meds are helping


----------



## SKP

Yep time to start over. At least i ovulated last cycle so i know the pills are working.

I will now set a time, to temp and stick with it. And i have no opks left. Which is fine becuase as soon as af is over you can have as much fun as you want lol.


----------



## moter98

Skp, count the first day of bleeding cd1. Not spotting. That's how ff does it.


----------



## Pinky32

this is how ive got thru this crappy day :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







cheesecake.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> this is how ive got thru this crappy day :rofl:

Yum! Yep, that'll do it.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> this is how ive got thru this crappy day :rofl:
> 
> Yum! Yep, that'll do it.Click to expand...

i needed something - today i hit rockbottom!


----------



## sarahuk

> Sarah, are you a worry wart!

Nooo its not that! Its just that I personally will not let it sink in till af day has been and gone :) You see so many people get disheartened at an early bfp but it ends up in chemical. Not saying thats what faythe should be worried about! I just think its good to be happy about the bfp but to be also realistically cautious till you know for sure its a sticky



> plus OH became a dad this morning so ive reaaly hit rock nottom

:hugs: x a billion. I know this is a really hard day for you but youre in my thoughts hun. You know where I stand on everything with my views on your bad day by now after our lovely chat and Im here for you night or day :flower:



> This is definately my BFP

No mistaking those! Crossing my fingers and toes its a sticky!



> Im out! Urgg i wanna cry,

Sorry to hear that Sk :( The first day is always the hardest...big hugs and hope you get your pma back soon for the next cycle sweetie. 



> The thing is im not full fledge to say cd 1, its just a spot the size of a dollar coin. So maybe in tomorrow may b my cd 1 or he next. So i dont really want to call it cd 1 yet.

Its not :) CD1 is the first day of a true flow. I was taught that if the flow comes before 4pm, that day counts as CD1, if it comes after, you should count the next day.



> this is how ive got thru this crappy day

Wooot! Tastiest damn picture ive seen all day!! Nomnomnom!!! Did you eat pizza too? I had a kebab :happydance:


Im naughty...I was going to buy no more tests this month but saw some ultras on sale where i bought my other stuff and just ordered 25...woopsie!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> this is how ive got thru this crappy day :rofl:
> 
> Yum! Yep, that'll do it.Click to expand...
> 
> i needed something - today i hit rockbottom!Click to expand...

Sending all the virtual hugs I can! And if I wasnt skint now after the kebab and tests id drive down and give you a real one!

:hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Back shortly! Oh wants to watch American Idol (lol...)


----------



## SKP

Im actually having a flow now with cramps. Plus i had a mild ibs attack today. Sometimes i do while im on af.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> this is how ive got thru this crappy day :rofl:
> 
> Yum! Yep, that'll do it.Click to expand...
> 
> i needed something - today i hit rockbottom!Click to expand...

There's only one way to go from here then. Up.


----------



## Pinky32

excuse me, i think you;ll find faythes BFP is tastier

but i have to say the cheesecake is yummmmmmmmmy

oi whatcha doing eating kebabs ewwwwgh :sick:

im watching big brother :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

SKP said:


> Im actually having a flow now with cramps. Plus i had a mild ibs attack today. Sometimes i do while im on af.

can you take something for the cramps? hope you feel better



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> this is how ive got thru this crappy day :rofl:
> 
> Yum! Yep, that'll do it.Click to expand...
> 
> i needed something - today i hit rockbottom!Click to expand...
> 
> There's only one way to go from here then. Up.Click to expand...

oh i hope so, really dont think i could go any lower than i was today


----------



## moter98

Sarah,I prefer to remain positive until there is a reason otherwise. I've had one chemical myself but I just think its a better place your in I'd you stay optomistic


----------



## Pinky32

be cautious, yes but still jump around the room screaming and shouting lol

id hang out the windows to shout the news to all my neighbours


----------



## SKP

Pinky32 said:


> SKP said:
> 
> 
> Im actually having a flow now with cramps. Plus i had a mild ibs attack today. Sometimes i do while im on af.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you take something for the cramps? hope you feel betterClick to expand...
> 
> Ya hubby is gone to the store for me to get extra strength tyenol. Plus pads hahaha, first time ever. I described which ones to get, i wonder what he will come up with hahaClick to expand...


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> I know! That means hcg is increasing at a well pace. Hmmm...... Could there be two in there? :)

Don't say that LOL!



Pinky32 said:


> this is how ive got thru this crappy day :rofl:

Aww babe! Share? :hugs:



moter98 said:


> Sarah,I prefer to remain positive until there is a reason otherwise. I've had one chemical myself but I just think its a better place your in I'd you stay optomistic

Me too. I'm trying to not get upset here about that comment from Sarah (I know you're not trying to be mean) but there's no reason for me to not get excited about my BFP just incase it ends in a chemical. I could get to 12 weeks and something go wrong so who knows. I plan to enjoy every second of this pregnancy regardless of how far along I am.

Plus strong lines on a FRER and a positive on a digi at 11dpo says to me that this is a very sticky little bean.

I don't need negative thoughts :nope: I've waited to long for this to start worrying about something that is entirely out of my hands.


----------



## Pinky32

> can you take something for the cramps? hope you feel better

Ya hubby is gone to the store for me to get extra strength tyenol. Plus pads hahaha, first time ever. I described which ones to get, i wonder what he will come up with haha[/QUOTE]


awwww poor hunny - goodness knows what he;ll come home with lol






Pinky32 said:


> this is how ive got thru this crappy day :rofl:

Aww babe! Share? :hugs:

errmmmm errrrrr tooo late :blush::haha:



Plus strong lines on a FRER and a positive on a digi at 11dpo says to me that this is a very sticky little bean.

its a superglue sticky bean



EDIT: OOps i did that multi quote wrong :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

I don't really fancy anything sweet anyway! *takes ball and goes in*


----------



## rooster100

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I know! That means hcg is increasing at a well pace. Hmmm...... Could there be two in there? :)
> 
> Don't say that LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> this is how ive got thru this crappy day :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww babe! Share? :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah,I prefer to remain positive until there is a reason otherwise. I've had one chemical myself but I just think its a better place your in I'd you stay optomisticClick to expand...
> 
> Me too. I'm trying to not get upset here about that comment from Sarah (I know you're not trying to be mean) but there's no reason for me to not get excited about my BFP just incase it ends in a chemical. I could get to 12 weeks and something go wrong so who knows. I plan to enjoy every second of this pregnancy regardless of how far along I am.
> 
> Plus strong lines on a FRER and a positive on a digi at 11dpo says to me that this is a very sticky little bean.
> 
> I don't need negative thoughts :nope: I've waited to long for this to start worrying about something that is entirely out of my hands.Click to expand...

The feeling of getting a bfp should never be over shadowed with worry. It's a postive thing (literally!) and positive vibes are always great! 
You should have a smile on your face 24/7 I think I was smiling in my sleep when I got mine. I did lose it at 12 weeks but I know sooo many other people that didn't lose theirs!! Plus every moment I had when I was pregnant were incredible and I would never change that. Good luck you will be just fine xx


----------



## Pinky32

when you watch that video on the sperm - it truely is a miracle anyone ever gets preggy

your winning sperm is knackered now after winning the race and is having a nice well deserved rest buried deep in you surrounded by superglue


----------



## moter98

Lol on the superglue pinky!

Faythe, enjoy your sticky bean. This is a very happy time in your life. Enjoy it to the fullest!


----------



## Pinky32

or as my dad would say "superduperglue"

that egg aint going no where


----------



## Faythe

rooster100 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I know! That means hcg is increasing at a well pace. Hmmm...... Could there be two in there? :)
> 
> Don't say that LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> this is how ive got thru this crappy day :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww babe! Share? :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah,I prefer to remain positive until there is a reason otherwise. I've had one chemical myself but I just think its a better place your in I'd you stay optomisticClick to expand...
> 
> Me too. I'm trying to not get upset here about that comment from Sarah (I know you're not trying to be mean) but there's no reason for me to not get excited about my BFP just incase it ends in a chemical. I could get to 12 weeks and something go wrong so who knows. I plan to enjoy every second of this pregnancy regardless of how far along I am.
> 
> Plus strong lines on a FRER and a positive on a digi at 11dpo says to me that this is a very sticky little bean.
> 
> I don't need negative thoughts :nope: I've waited to long for this to start worrying about something that is entirely out of my hands.Click to expand...
> 
> The feeling of getting a bfp should never be over shadowed with worry. It's a postive thing (literally!) and positive vibes are always great!
> You should have a smile on your face 24/7 I think I was smiling in my sleep when I got mine. I did lose it at 12 weeks but I know sooo many other people that didn't lose theirs!! Plus every moment I had when I was pregnant were incredible and I would never change that. Good luck you will be just fine xxClick to expand...

Thank you honey. I just want to enjoy every second. I've waited too long to worry myself sick xx



moter98 said:


> Lol on the superglue pinky!
> 
> Faythe, enjoy your sticky bean. This is a very happy time in your life. Enjoy it to the fullest!

I plan to! I must confess to POAS, again :blush:

Another IC with some pretty lines. I just can't help myself. I still have 1 FRER and 1 digi left.


----------



## moter98

You can bet I'll be poas for weeks after I get my bfp. Poas away tam!


----------



## Faythe

I still can't get over how barely visible those tests were yesterday to what I've got today. That hcg must be going nuts :haha:

I am waiting another week to do my digi so I can get 3+ and will do my FRER in two days.

Doing my cheapie midstream tomorrow morning with another IC.

Chris actually said to me today 'so, how much have you spent on pregnancy tests then'. I lied :blush:

He's be annoyed if he knew I'd spent £25 :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

> excuse me, i think you;ll find faythes BFP is tastier
> 
> but i have to say the cheesecake is yummmmmmmmmy

Yus...but..me no wanty eaty pee-sticks!!! Sorry Faythe!



> Sarah,I prefer to remain positive until there is a reason otherwise. I've had one chemical myself but I just think its a better place your in I'd you stay optomistic

Ofc...I didnt say anything otherwise



> be cautious, yes but still jump around the room screaming and shouting lol

This is what I meant. Its something to celebrate. But all I was saying is that its good to also take it a step at a time. I think when youve been in the situaiton where youve had a bfp and had problems, you learn that the hardway. Ive been there so I guess I see it from a different perspective. Didnt say what I said with Malice.



> Me too. I'm trying to not get upset here about that comment from Sarah (I know you're not trying to be mean) but there's no reason for me to not get excited about my BFP just incase it ends in a chemical.

I would love to know where exactly I said not to get excited, or where I said something that was done on my part to offend.

I said it was great news, I said I had everything crossed for you. I also said to keep testing till af is due. Theres a fine line between being cautiously happy and buying baby stuffs so soon. OFC everything is going to be fine! Enjoy the BFP! Its meant to be rejoiced! If you recall, I said PERSONALLY I wouldnt be more relaxed till af date has passed. I never said you needed to calm down and think all doom and gloom, did i? :)



> I don't need negative thoughts I've waited to long for this to start worrying about something that is entirely out of my hands.

It wasnt negative, it was realistic in my own mind to be happy but also take it as it comes. I feel like ive been taken completely out of context. Its like I said enjoy it, it wont last. I never have nor would I.

I do know what its like to wait a long time for it to happen. I started ttc in 2009. My first and only bfp ended in disaster. I do know what this is like faythe.

Im sorry, but it feels like this has all become a bit of an uncessary drama fest. Ill quite happily step away from the thread since I all of a sudden feel very unwelcome. But I still stand by what I said that this has all been taken very much out of context.


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I still can't get over how barely visible those tests were yesterday to what I've got today. That hcg must be going nuts :haha:
> 
> I am waiting another week to do my digi so I can get 3+ and will do my FRER in two days.
> 
> Doing my cheapie midstream tomorrow morning with another IC.
> 
> Chris actually said to me today 'so, how much have you spent on pregnancy tests then'. I lied :blush:
> 
> He's be annoyed if he knew I'd spent £25 :rofl:


you dont need them now, can i have mine back (seeing as they gave you a + result they might give me one) :rofl:


----------



## rooster100

Faythe said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I know! That means hcg is increasing at a well pace. Hmmm...... Could there be two in there? :)
> 
> Don't say that LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> this is how ive got thru this crappy day :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww babe! Share? :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah,I prefer to remain positive until there is a reason otherwise. I've had one chemical myself but I just think its a better place your in I'd you stay optomisticClick to expand...
> 
> Me too. I'm trying to not get upset here about that comment from Sarah (I know you're not trying to be mean) but there's no reason for me to not get excited about my BFP just incase it ends in a chemical. I could get to 12 weeks and something go wrong so who knows. I plan to enjoy every second of this pregnancy regardless of how far along I am.
> 
> Plus strong lines on a FRER and a positive on a digi at 11dpo says to me that this is a very sticky little bean.
> 
> I don't need negative thoughts :nope: I've waited to long for this to start worrying about something that is entirely out of my hands.Click to expand...
> 
> The feeling of getting a bfp should never be over shadowed with worry. It's a postive thing (literally!) and positive vibes are always great!
> You should have a smile on your face 24/7 I think I was smiling in my sleep when I got mine. I did lose it at 12 weeks but I know sooo many other people that didn't lose theirs!! Plus every moment I had when I was pregnant were incredible and I would never change that. Good luck you will be just fine xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you honey. I just want to enjoy every second. I've waited too long to worry myself sick xx
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Lol on the superglue pinky!
> 
> Faythe, enjoy your sticky bean. This is a very happy time in your life. Enjoy it to the fullest!Click to expand...
> 
> I plan to! I must confess to POAS, again :blush:
> 
> Another IC with some pretty lines. I just can't help myself. I still have 1 FRER and 1 digi left.Click to expand...

i POAS about twice a week for the first 10 weeks, i just loved looking at the bfp! how long were u ttc if you dont mind me asking as its been 7 months now for us and its getting more and more heartbreaking!:shrug: xx


----------



## moter98

I hope dh doesn't ask me! It's added up to a lot these last 8 months. I have finally gotten smart though and am using the IC instead of spending money on the name brand ones. I do have some, but keep them now for when I see a line. The way I see it, what they don't know won't hurt em. :)


----------



## Pinky32

I think I would frame the test result

surely it wouldnt fade over time if the air isnt getting to it


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> I hope dh doesn't ask me! It's added up to a lot these last 8 months. I have finally gotten smart though and am using the IC instead of spending money on the name brand ones. I do have some, but keep them now for when I see a line. The way I see it, what they don't know won't hurt em. :)

i think most pple are like that - use ic until you see something then use the good ones for the def positive


----------



## Faythe

Rooster - we've been TTC for 14 months :flower:

Tina - I like your thinking. I just lied and said only £15 and smiled sweetly haha!

Sarah - I am not turning this into a drama fest and fully appreciate where you're coming from but I don't need fear instilled into me over something that might or might not happen and could happen anywhere along my pregnancy. For now I just want to celebrate with my girlies and enjoy this pregnancy. I know you were not being mean but I can't help if it upset me a little.

Pinky - the Digi's last as long as the battery. The FRER shouldn't vanish as my friend still has hers from over a year ago lol


----------



## Pinky32

oooooh frame the FRER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

Sarah don't go! See, this is what happens when you type and can't use expression. Things get taken the wrong way. I can see where you're coming from and didn't think you were trying to say anything negative. I would feel the same way as you had I gone through what you did. I only want faythe to remain positive and happy about her bfp and not worry about anything. I'm sorry for your loss Sarah. It must have been and still is heartbreaking


----------



## sarahuk

I get that. But all I said was that id be cautious in that situation till af had passed. I think thats the case with most people, atleast the ones ive been friends with that have been ttc. I wasnt trying to put a negative on anything. I was just saying keep testing and see those lines grow.


----------



## Pinky32

can we all kiss and make up please

this is faythes big day - we can all row tomoz lol


----------



## Faythe

Chill winston. I get what you're saying. I'm just very teary and emotional today :cry:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Chill winston. I get what you're saying. I'm just very teary and emotional today :cry:

im teary and emotional too and im not even preggy :cry: :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

<<<<<<<<<<< passes faythe a tissue for her red snotty nose


----------



## Faythe

Honestly, everything has set me off today :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Honestly, everything has set me off today :blush:

i bet!

how was chris?


----------



## Faythe

Shocked and hasn't said much since. I don't think it's sunk in yet :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Shocked and hasn't said much since. I don't think it's sunk in yet :rofl:

awwwww bless him

no matter how involved OH;s are, they dont go through everything we do so i think it takes them a bit longer to realise its real

<<<< goes upto chris and shouts DADDDDDDDY in his ear


----------



## Faythe

I don't think it'll sink in until LO is here. I can imagine him at the birth..... passed out :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

awwwwwwww im sure he will surprise you


----------



## Faythe

Chris can't do blood or anything like that so I know he'll get wobbly legs.

I've got a second person coming to the birth with us as a backup hahaa!


----------



## Pinky32

he can always stand at your head and pretend to mop your brow


----------



## sarahuk

> can we all kiss and make up please

I would like that...because I think this all got blown up and it wasnt needed

I AM sorry F if my comments had upset you, it was never my intention. I didnt mean it in a bad way. Truth be told, I think its just because of the experiences ive had that i tend to see things from a different perspective. I know all too well the excitement on that second line and Ill be screaming it to whoever will listen when my time comes :)

I forget that my situation and experiences arent the same as everyone elses. My own acceptance of any future bfp has been very much marred by the experiences I went through. My circumstances were not exactly black and white and I literally was left mourning my pregnancy twice as a result. For that reason, my bfp, and my highly increased odds of further complications has meant that Ive been forced to take any bfp I get with caution and concern. And I think this may have been where our misunderstanding may have been born from. I know when I get a bfp im going to be shit scared because of my personal situation with the past, and that I wont be able to be excited until I get my early scan. But that is me. Noone else, me :)

HOWEVER - Perhaps I could have been a bit better with my communcation on that. Theres such a thing as time and place, and sometimes my brain and mouth doesnt communicate that very well to each other. I never wanted to bring any negativity to your day and hope that we can move beyond it and still be future bumpy buddies :thumbup:

White flag - preggo lady? :D

I know you have a good beany in there and all is going to be fine. Never doubted it for a second.

Fwiends? :hugs:


----------



## Faythe

I think it was a mixture of communication and my emotions today. I have cried at EVERYTHING. I kid 'ye not.

*Squishes* :kiss: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Im glad we are ok...id be sad without you ladies :(

Then you need some funny to even up the emotions!

Watch!!!


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I think it was a mixture of communication and my emotions today. I have cried at EVERYTHING. I kid 'ye not.
> 
> *Squishes* :kiss: xx

so i wont lend you bambi then :rofl:

i cant even get past the opening credits and im crying


----------



## Pinky32

omg i look like natalie cassidy but with glasses :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

Right girls, I'm off to bed! Am shattered and today has been emotionally draining.

Sleep well and thanks again xx


----------



## Pinky32

no lying on your tummy!!!!

night night hun - ~WELL DONE!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

right im off too - longgggggggggggggggggggggggg day


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Right girls, I'm off to bed! Am shattered and today has been emotionally draining.
> 
> Sleep well and thanks again xx

Gnight chick! xx


----------



## sarahuk

My mate is preggo and im trying to make her a blanky for baby when its born. But im terrible at deciding. You has to help!

What do you think to this one? 

https://images4.ravelrycache.com/uploads/CelKnits/36782435/RainbowRipple2_medium_small.JPG


----------



## rooster100

thats a lovely blanket sarah! and may i say im glad everyone has made up and are happy again :) us ladies with our hormones!!
well done again faythe and double well done on how long u have been ttc. puts my 7 months into prespective!! xxx


----------



## Vegaslove

Pinky32 said:


> Vegaslove said:
> 
> 
> Hi I've been off the pill and ttc since June so on 6/7th cycle of properly trying!!
> Starting to do my head in now... All my friends have had/having babies and I'm so desperate to join them!
> I'm 28 and hubs is 32. I hate the constant worrying thst something might be wrong and then the weeks of baby dancing only to get bfn :(
> Anyway 2nd month trying Cbfm so I have high hopes....
> Xxx
> 
> welcome
> 
> do you use opks or temp?Click to expand...


Yeah I've been temping the last 4 months.... I think my charts are ok? Temps seem a bit off at times but hey it's bloody hard work waking up at 6.50 on the weekends! And hubs isn't a fan of the flipping temp beep... I don't know his many more weekends I can pretend it's my alarm clock going off by accident! Ha 
Also using opk's. Tried ic and they were rubbish, cb digi's seem a bit hit n miss with them so Istick wiv tesco ones which seem to work. Often get a few pos in a row xx


----------



## moter98

i missed a lot while i was making and enjoying dinner with my fam. i use the term enjoying loosely here as DS was crying and throwing his food the whole time. uh oh, i think someone's cutting another tooth.

have a good night ladies. i'm off to enjoy a family night.


----------



## BabyBoyle

It's 4am, AF just arrived, exactly on 28 days. This is new for me. This is a GOOD thing! :) start my first cycle of clomid on days 3-7! :) first 28 day cycle since I remember. Fabulous. Strange that I feel happy about this but I feel like I've been "reset" now, and fwb is a year since I had my girl I think that's fate :)

:)

Baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## moter98

Baby, hope this cycle brings you your sticky!


----------



## Faythe

Morning girls.

I feel dreadful this morning. No one ever told me that the excitement of pregnancy would be running through my head the ENTIRE night so I've hardly slept :haha:

My Dad just text me asking about me training up to be an instructor with him as I am jobless again but I can't go riding motorbikes now. How am I going to get around that because he knows I want to do it!


----------



## Betheney

hi girls this is my 6th cycle TTC # 2 and TBH i'm starting to panic a little that it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Faythe

Hey hun!

Don't panic :hugs:

It's taking me 14 months to conceive this little beany so sometimes it does take time. Keep positive and stick with us crazy lot and you'll be fine :kiss:


----------



## SKP

Congrats faythe!

Pinky, i see cycle day 1 on your ticker:( i guess your in he same boat as me

I hope my next cyle is the one. Starting clomid in 2 days and star again. I had bad cramps today, i am light flow, watch now tomorrow will hit me hard, usually the second day or 3rd does it.

Im just happy i am not skipping a month or 2 or 6 to get af again. Even tho I am 3 days earlier. But that could be due to many things. Luteal phase says 10 thats not too bad, i heard as long as your over 7 your good to go.

Its 3 am, bed time for me.

Night, talk to you all tomorrow


----------



## Pinky32

SKP said:


> Congrats faythe!
> 
> Pinky, i see cycle day 1 on your ticker:( i guess your in he same boat as me
> 
> I hope my next cyle is the one. Starting clomid in 2 days and star again. I had bad cramps today, i am light flow, watch now tomorrow will hit me hard, usually the second day or 3rd does it.
> 
> Im just happy i am not skipping a month or 2 or 6 to get af again. Even tho I am 3 days earlier. But that could be due to many things. Luteal phase says 10 thats not too bad, i heard as long as your over 7 your good to go.
> 
> Its 3 am, bed time for me.
> 
> Night, talk to you all tomorrow

Yes, I woke up to full flow and cramps making my cycle 20 days with an LP of 11 days :growlmad:

I would just like 2 cycles the same length


----------



## Faythe

Oh Pinky, I am so sorry honey :cry:


----------



## Pinky32

Thanks :cry:


----------



## Faythe

Argh why are you not closer. I want to hug you.

:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

i would get all your clothes wet from tears


----------



## Faythe

I don't care. As long as you didn't let your nose dribble on me then we're cool :haha:

Wish I knew what to say to make you feel better :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Pinky32

[email protected] dribble

i'll be ok in a few days, just at the moment i keep thinking theres too many things going against me and maybe i should give up for a while


----------



## Faythe

Never give up. When life hands you lemons, you make lemonade. I know you're upset honey but please don't let it get you down and don't leave here. We love you loads and I really can relate to feeling like shite over TTC. It's a tough journey but what is important is your friends who support you alot the way :kiss:


----------



## rooster100

Oh pinky im sorry! That's not good. On the plus side (if there is one) at least your cycle was shorter this time? Getting af is heartbreaking. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe - you cant get rid of me that easily - i'll still be stalking here to see how everyone progresses

Im going out shopping for the day to get my mum some bits for her new flat so that will cheer me up a bit

Rooster - not sure if i wanted a 20 day cycle though lol but yes its shorter than 53 days

i'll see how things go but at the moment im thinking of taking some time off from ttc until my cycles are more "normal"


----------



## Faythe

I think the AC will start to work it's magic soon. Can take 3 months chica :hugs:

Good, because I will hunt you down haha! xxx


----------



## Pinky32

i stopped taking it when i ov'd

i think im just down cos of something someone said yesterday, made me think that pple think im silly loving my OH


----------



## Faythe

Ignore them. They don't know the ins and outs so they have no right to pass comment


----------



## Betheney

i hope you girls don't mind me joining in you all seem to be good friends already.

Pinky i'm sorry about AF and another negative cycle :( i know how much they suck. Also why would people think your silly for loving your OH??

AFM - I think i either Ov'd today or yesterday so fingers crossed (yet again) that we got it this month.


----------



## Faythe

Course we don't mind honey! The more the merrier :hugs:

Fingers crossed you caught that eggy on time. I have all my crossables crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe - they do know, thats why the comment hurt :cry:

Welcome Betheney

Should I start taking the AC again do you think?


----------



## Faythe

Who said it to you Pinky?

I'm not sure but I think it's helped so far, hasn't it?


----------



## Tryingmybest

Howdy girls,

*hugs pinky* will read the pages to catch up.

I have these red lines on my chart I don't get them?


----------



## Pinky32

well i took it for 10 days in dec and AF came - i think i might start taking it again

oh god! Im wearing a pad the size of an adult nappy and my granny knickers to hold it in place and ive flooded everywhere!!!!

My normal AFs are normally light so maybe my body is just catching up and getting rid of everything lol


----------



## rooster100

What is ac pinky? 
Your right, your one extreme to the other 53 then 20! Well let's hope you start regulating now. Maybe into a nice 26 day cycle? Xx


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> Howdy girls,
> 
> *hugs pinky* will read the pages to catch up.
> 
> I have these red lines on my chart I don't get them?

Its because you told it you had EWCM on 12th and with the high temp rise, thats why its given you crosshairs then


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> What is ac pinky?
> Your right, your one extreme to the other 53 then 20! Well let's hope you start regulating now. Maybe into a nice 26 day cycle? Xx

agnus castus

its what i took last cycle to help regulate my cycles - within 10 days i got AF which stopped me on CD53 and i had my first ever EWCM this cycle so i stopped taking it when i ov'd

but im about to go take it again before i go out


----------



## Tryingmybest

Faythe said:


> I'm in floods of tears :cry:
> 
> It's really real, isn't it? Oh my god.


omg congrats! this is fricken amazing! where the f*ck have I been! what great news!


----------



## Pinky32

i dont mind how long my cycles are - just would like them almost the same rofl:


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> Howdy girls,
> 
> *hugs pinky* will read the pages to catch up.
> 
> I have these red lines on my chart I don't get them?
> 
> Its because you told it you had EWCM on 12th and with the high temp rise, thats why its given you crosshairs thenClick to expand...

is that good? do I do anything with them? or is it just confiming I ov'd on Tuesday?


----------



## Faythe

Tryingmybest said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I'm in floods of tears :cry:
> 
> It's really real, isn't it? Oh my god.
> 
> 
> omg congrats! this is fricken amazing! where the f*ck have I been! what great news!Click to expand...

Thank you! Confirmed with a FRER and digi too :D


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> Howdy girls,
> 
> *hugs pinky* will read the pages to catch up.
> 
> I have these red lines on my chart I don't get them?
> 
> Its because you told it you had EWCM on 12th and with the high temp rise, thats why its given you crosshairs thenClick to expand...
> 
> is that good? do I do anything with them? or is it just confiming I ov'd on Tuesday?Click to expand...

yes its very good news as it confirms you ov'd

nope - you dont do anything with them, just start cooking that bean


----------



## Faythe

I think the AC is definately helping your cycles Pinky.


----------



## Betheney

congrats Faythe!!!!!!

does AC help with EWCM??? because i have zero! no matter how much water i drink or EPO i take i always have none! sometimes i like to pretend left over semen is EWCM just for my peace of mind. Just like i like to pretend 4 day old BFNs which now have evaps on them are BFPs.


----------



## Pinky32

do you think i should take B6 too to help with my LP or just leave it as it is?


----------



## Pinky32

Betheney said:


> congrats Faythe!!!!!!
> 
> does AC help with EWCM??? because i have zero! no matter how much water i drink or EPO i take i always have none! sometimes i like to pretend left over semen is EWCM just for my peace of mind. Just like i like to pretend 4 day old BFNs which now have evaps on them are BFPs.

AC is meant to just regulate your cycles but i had my first ever EWCM so i think for me it just kicked started my body to what it should be doing

I wouldnt take it though if all you want is EWCM - not everyone gets it which is why temping and using OPK's is good to find out when you ov


----------



## Pinky32

ok well its too late now - ive just taken my 25 drops - god its disgusting


----------



## Betheney

my hubby wont let me temp he said where not doing the psychotic TTC like we did with the first :-/ he said the temps and the tests were just all too much. As for the OPKs i hate them myself! i find i get nothing but negatives or nothing but positives!


----------



## Faythe

Pinky, do you take any pre-natal vits at all?

Btw, your gender prediction for a boy is the same as the chinese gender prediction :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

Betheney said:


> congrats Faythe!!!!!!
> 
> does AC help with EWCM??? because i have zero! no matter how much water i drink or EPO i take i always have none! sometimes i like to pretend left over semen is EWCM just for my peace of mind. Just like i like to pretend 4 day old BFNs which now have evaps on them are BFPs.

Thank you!

EPO is good for CM. I also think grape and or pineapple juice are good for it too but you have to stop having them after ovulation as they are a uterine stimulant.


----------



## Pinky32

but then how do you when when you've ov'd?


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Pinky, do you take any pre-natal vits at all?
> 
> Btw, your gender prediction for a boy is the same as the chinese gender prediction :rofl:


i take folic acid, iron, sea kelp, cod liver oil, glucosamine sulphate

oooooh yayyyyyyy im psychic!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faythe

I have a new box of pregnacare conception you can have pinky. I got them on 3 for 2. It has the vitamin B6 in so should help your cycles


----------



## Pinky32

i brought some b6 but havent taken them yet

do you not take anything once your preggy?


----------



## Tryingmybest

Yes, I woke up to full flow and cramps making my cycle 20 days with an LP of 11 days :growlmad:

I would just like 2 cycles the same length[/QUOTE]

awww pinky that's really crap :cry:


----------



## moter98

Betheney said:


> congrats Faythe!!!!!!
> 
> does AC help with EWCM??? because i have zero! no matter how much water i drink or EPO i take i always have none! sometimes i like to pretend left over semen is EWCM just for my peace of mind. Just like i like to pretend 4 day old BFNs which now have evaps on them are BFPs.

You can try taking mucinex or robitussen during your fertile window only, about 6 days. This will help with the cm. 
And welcome!!


----------



## moter98

Sorry AF got you pinky. Maybe your cycle just needs time to regulate after m/c. Your lp was 11 days and that's a normal length. I don't think you need b6. Anything under 10 days would be considered too short to sustain a pregnancy. Do you remember rubys prediction for twins in feb? Well..... Feb is coming up........


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> i brought some b6 but havent taken them yet
> 
> do you not take anything once your preggy?

Yeah I will do but I got 3 for 2 on the pregnacare conception and I am still on my first box, will use my second and then buy pregnacare for pregnancy.

Means I have 1 box spare if you'd like it :flower:


----------



## moter98

Faythe, how's that little bean doing today?
Hmm, what to tell your dad? Maybe just that you are looking for a different prefession right now or are gonna go to school? This is a sticky situation.


----------



## Faythe

Good! It made me wretch at the smell of boiled eggs, though. I hope this doesn't mean I can't have eggs through my pregnancy :nope:

I just said to him that I am trying to find something part time atleast at the moment and if I get a part time role it means I have time to train with him. He hasn't text me back since so think he's in a bad mood.


----------



## moter98

Well, you might get some morning sickness. It usually won't start until 6 weeks but with the way your hcg is rising, it looks like its starting early! The good news is it only lasts for the first trimester. I have a bunch of remedies for you:
Sea bands - those motion sickness bands you wear on your wrist when boating- wear one in each wrist.
Lemon drops
Preggie pops- I found them on amazon 
Morning sickness magic- found it on amazon 
Ginger candy
Peppermint
Eat a couple crackers before you get out of bed and get up slowly. 
Eat smaller meals/snacks every two hours

As for your dad. Until you are ready to tell him he will just have to be upset. You cannot control how he acts and don't let it get you upset. No stress for the next 9 girl! He's gonna understand everything eventually.


----------



## Faythe

It was just the smell. It totally overwhelmed me LOL! Made me turn green haha!

I have peppermint tea and capsules. I assume they're safe to take in pregnancy? I use them for my reflux :flower:

OK cool beans, that's a good list there! I shall be well prepared.

My reflux is quite bad today and I've already had gaviscon. Might be those beans I had on toast for breakfast.

I just wish he'd stop being such a petulant child :nope:


----------



## moter98

That happened to me with the smell of seafood. I think it's the bodies way of stopping you from eating foods that could harm the baby. I had my arsenal of MS stuff with ds and never used it! Turns out I felt pretty good and actually was the opposite , I was so hungry the first trimester I gained 8 pounds! I wonder if maybe my body was trying to make me put on weight. I was fairly small then. 
Hope your dad comes around


----------



## Faythe

I hope he does too. I hate it when he's like that :nope:

8lbs isn't too much. Did you feel better for the gain?


----------



## moter98

I wasn't happy about how fast I gained it but I couldn't help it! I was just so hungry. The hunger backed off after the first trimester and I was able to eat normally again. I worked out all through my pregnancy too. Just used treadmill the last month though, even while I was in labor! (didn't know I was) I gained 42 pounds total. I had lots of water retention at the end. Gained about 4 pounds a week that last month!


----------



## Faythe

I'll be OK using my xtrainer, won't I? I ready somewhere about not getting out of breath when exercising? :wacko:

LMFAO! That's brilliant! Treadmill whilst in labour. Bless you!


----------



## sarahuk

Moooooorning ladies!!

Hope all are ok :) Im catching up on the updates since im off so if I cover something talked about later on..woops, sorry!!



> thats a lovely blanket sarah! and may i say im glad everyone has made up and are happy again us ladies with our hormones!!

Im really glad too! Damn interwebs is the devil...so easy for things to get miscommunicated! :hugs:

I settled on a different blanket style after all..but im going to make the one I posted up for me when I have my bfp :) Just one more damn project to add to the zillion ive saved for then lol.


> have a good night ladies. i'm off to enjoy a family night.

Hope you have a great night chick and that your son was feeling better with his poorly teeths coming in. Whats his name btw if you dont mind me asking? :blush:



> It's 4am, AF just arrived, exactly on 28 days. This is new for me. This is a GOOD thing! start my first cycle of clomid on days 3-7! first 28 day cycle since I remember. Fabulous. Strange that I feel happy about this but I feel like I've been "reset" now, and fwb is a year since I had my girl I think that's fate

Thats GREAT news baby! Glad that you have got things back to norm and that you have a plan of action to attack this cycle! Gogo bfp!!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I'll be OK using my xtrainer, won't I? I ready somewhere about not getting out of breath when exercising? :wacko:
> 
> LMFAO! That's brilliant! Treadmill whilst in labour. Bless you!

You should keep your max heart rate at 140 and below. When you workout babies heart rate increases also. Ask your dr about weights. He said I could keep doing what I was doing. I slowly decreased them on my own over time. As the bump got bigger Iwas worried I may drop a weight.


----------



## Faythe

OK, cheers chica. I havea HR monitor so I can keep an eye :flower:


----------



## sarahuk

> I feel dreadful this morning. No one ever told me that the excitement of pregnancy would be running through my head the ENTIRE night so I've hardly slept

You should google pregnancy insomnia hun! The switch in hormones can actually cause you to sleep less in the early stages (though just you wait, just as fast youll crash and sleep a day!! lol). I remember having it around 4 weeks and thought it was awesome. Lasted about a week and a half and then I became narcoleptic lol.

You get around it by telling your dad that youre knocked up! Yus you do!


> hi girls this is my 6th cycle TTC # 2 and TBH i'm starting to panic a little that it hasn't happened yet.

Hey beth...dont worry. 6 cycles is still early in the scheme of things. If youre worried about your 6 im screwed with mine! PMA honey :) 12 too 18 months is considered normal. 


> Luteal phase says 10 thats not too bad, i heard as long as your over 7 your good to go

Hmmm...not too sure on this one SK. You need a LP of around 12 days for it to not potentially cause issues. As far as Ive been told, anything less than 12 could indicate a LP defect. You might want to mention this to your doctor because 10day LP could actually be stopping implantation from occuring.



> Yes, I woke up to full flow and cramps making my cycle 20 days with an LP of 11 days
> 
> I would just like 2 cycles the same length

MASSIVE :hugs: to you :( This day is going to suck. But we shall get you through it and make a plan to make this your last wake up like this. Doesnt feel like it now, but tomorrow youll probably find some comfort in the fact that your cycles are atleast showing signs of settling down which will help things come along quicker :flower:

Dont take the time off. It wont help. Youll get that ewcm this cycle and then kick yourself for wasting the month. Getting what we want is a hard journey...take every opportunity to get to that baby you can. You wouldnt go through all the heartbreak if it wasnt for the happiness waiting on the other side. When you feel like quitting, imagine how youre going to feel being passed your baby :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

> i think im just down cos of something someone said yesterday, made me think that pple think im silly loving my OH

It doesnt matter what people might think, or even say. The only thing that matters is that you cant help where your heart goes. It just happens. And then we become a slave to that. Falling in love is completely out of our hands. Might be a complicated situation...but it is what it is. And you feel what you feel. Its a hard path youve chosed to take and I think it makes you brave.



> i hope you girls don't mind me joining in you all seem to be good friends already.

No its great to have you here Beth! All I would say though is prepare to become the refresh queen..this is one of the most active threads ive seen...amazing considering the group is actually really small in comparrison :)



> does AC help with EWCM??? because i have zero! no matter how much water i drink or EPO i take i always have none! sometimes i like to pretend left over semen is EWCM just for my peace of mind. Just like i like to pretend 4 day old BFNs which now have evaps on them are BFPs.

If you dont get ewcm the best advice I can give you is go for some preseed. Its important that you have optimized environment and without the ewcm it can be hard to give the sperm the best fighting chance you need. The preseed mimics ewcm and helps the spermies travel through the cervix and helps them live longer


----------



## moter98

Sarah, ds name is Aden. He was up two hours in the middle of the night. I'm exhausted this morning! Hope that tooth gets through soon


----------



## Betheney

Pinky32 said:


> but then how do you when when you've ov'd?

well for the past 3 months we've kind of just been having BD every second day for the week or so around Ov, i know i Ov somewhere between CD14 and CD18 so it's every second day starting just before or just after that.

But i'm pretty clued into my cycles, i'm incredibly sensitive to hormonal changes because i breastfeed i feel like i have morning sicknes quite often, i get very nauseous the day before AF and the day of AF then i get very nauseous again the last day of AF. I also get pretty nauseous for 2 days in the middle of a cycle with a gap day in between which i can only imagine is the LH on it's way up making me nauseous on the first day, peaking on the second day (minimal nausea day) and then dropping on the third day (another larger nausea day). I also check my cervix and by the positioning and feel of it, i definitly get a good idea. Then there's other symptoms that run with hormonal changes like head aches. Then sure enough when my cycle ends and AF arrives if i count back and Ov is right when i thought it would be.


----------



## moter98

betheney - how old is your LO? what a handsome little man!


----------



## moter98

pinky, i miss you!


----------



## Betheney

> No its great to have you here Beth! All I would say though is prepare to become the refresh queen..this is one of the most active threads ive seen...amazing considering the group is actually really small in comparrison :)
> 
> If you dont get ewcm the best advice I can give you is go for some preseed. Its important that you have optimized environment and without the ewcm it can be hard to give the sperm the best fighting chance you need. The preseed mimics ewcm and helps the spermies travel through the cervix and helps them live longer

I have noticed this is a quick thread! lol

Also i was going to get some preseed when TTC #1 but then fell pregnant and never got around to it, maybe i should try find some. I know it's important and when TTC my daughter every single month we would BD every second day and the only month we actually BDd every single day was the month we fell pregnant so obviously the little swimmers can't seem to live long inside me, this month we are BDing every day so if this month is yet anoth BFN i'll go huny some preseed down. I'll just have to do it without hubby noticing, he doesn't like it when i go TTC mad!


----------



## Betheney

moter98 said:


> betheney - how old is your LO? what a handsome little man!

She just turned 14 month and she's a girl :-/ which is hard to spot sometimes with the incredibly bald head, people are used to little girls having wisps of ringlets and little hair clips by now but my little one is BAAALD! If you look in my journal there are a few photos of her where she does actually look like a girl. lol


----------



## moter98

Betheney said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> betheney - how old is your LO? what a handsome little man!
> 
> She just turned 14 month and she's a girl :-/ which is hard to spot sometimes with the incredibly bald head, people are used to little girls having wisps of ringlets and little hair clips by now but my little one is BAAALD! If you look in my journal there are a few photos of her where she does actually look like a girl. lolClick to expand...

oh, oops! i'm sorry. i saw the blue outfit in the photo and thought boy! her hair will come in. my ds has very thin hair. it has been growing in very slow, but mine did too. my mom said i didn't have very much hair until about 5 and what i did have was very thin. SHE is very adorable. everyone used to think my DS was a girl. we even put all boy clothes on him, everything blue or motorbikes, etc. mine is 20 months old, we started ttc when he turned one. still here though. we had ds very easily so we were expecting the same, but it hasn't happened this time around.


----------



## Faythe

Time for a snooze! Catch up on my sleep. Back later xxx


----------



## Betheney

moter98 said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> betheney - how old is your LO? what a handsome little man!
> 
> She just turned 14 month and she's a girl :-/ which is hard to spot sometimes with the incredibly bald head, people are used to little girls having wisps of ringlets and little hair clips by now but my little one is BAAALD! If you look in my journal there are a few photos of her where she does actually look like a girl. lolClick to expand...
> 
> oh, oops! i'm sorry. i saw the blue outfit in the photo and thought boy! her hair will come in. my ds has very thin hair. it has been growing in very slow, but mine did too. my mom said i didn't have very much hair until about 5 and what i did have was very thin. SHE is very adorable. everyone used to think my DS was a girl. we even put all boy clothes on him, everything blue or motorbikes, etc. mine is 20 months old, we started ttc when he turned one. still here though. we had ds very easily so we were expecting the same, but it hasn't happened this time around.Click to expand...

She's in a blue denim dress but you obviously can't see in the pic, i don't mind at all though, i do dress her in alot of "boy" things anyway. She has tonnes of navy and red. You sound like me, fell pregnant reasonably easy with no.1 started TTC at 12 months, Eva is now only 14 months but my hubby was unaware that my cycles returned at 6 months and i've been TTC since then!!!


----------



## Betheney

this is the large version of that photo https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/316498_10150380115884468_654784467_9910458_924956258_n.jpg


----------



## moter98

Betheney said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> betheney - how old is your LO? what a handsome little man!
> 
> She just turned 14 month and she's a girl :-/ which is hard to spot sometimes with the incredibly bald head, people are used to little girls having wisps of ringlets and little hair clips by now but my little one is BAAALD! If you look in my journal there are a few photos of her where she does actually look like a girl. lolClick to expand...
> 
> oh, oops! i'm sorry. i saw the blue outfit in the photo and thought boy! her hair will come in. my ds has very thin hair. it has been growing in very slow, but mine did too. my mom said i didn't have very much hair until about 5 and what i did have was very thin. SHE is very adorable. everyone used to think my DS was a girl. we even put all boy clothes on him, everything blue or motorbikes, etc. mine is 20 months old, we started ttc when he turned one. still here though. we had ds very easily so we were expecting the same, but it hasn't happened this time around.Click to expand...
> 
> She's in a blue denim dress but you obviously can't see in the pic, i don't mind at all though, i do dress her in alot of "boy" things anyway. She has tonnes of navy and red. You sound like me, fell pregnant reasonably easy with no.1 started TTC at 12 months, Eva is now only 14 months but my hubby was unaware that my cycles returned at 6 months and i've been TTC since then!!!Click to expand...

haha! i say, what they don't know won't hurt them. i've been temping for 3 months and dh still doesn't know. i keep waiting for him to ask me why a thermometer has been sitting out, but he never asks. i did tell him i was using opk's many months ago. he just asked me recently how i know i'm ovulating. i had to explain it to him again. i'm sure he'll ask again, lol! dh doesn't care what i do with ttc as long as he can bd whenever he wants.


----------



## moter98

Betheney said:


> this is the large version of that photo https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/316498_10150380115884468_654784467_9910458_924956258_n.jpg

oh, i can see her now! she has some really striking eyes. they light up a room!


----------



## Betheney

how do you temp in secret!!! OH IF I COULD DO THAT!!!! my thermometer beeps though......

Also yes she has these crazy blue blue blue eyes that neither me or her father have. 

these photos are older but her eyes are just amazing in them!

Spoiler
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/230694_10150228013259468_654784467_8548057_549038_n.jpg https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/250026_10150272222069468_654784467_8957123_8161230_n.jpg

and off to bed for me now!!! drop by my journal so i can keep in touch this thread just might be too fast for me. lol. But i will try to keep with it.


----------



## moter98

Betheney said:


> how do you temp in secret!!! OH IF I COULD DO THAT!!!! my thermometer beeps though......
> 
> Also yes she has these crazy blue blue blue eyes that neither me or her father have.
> 
> these photos are older but her eyes are just amazing in them!
> 
> Spoiler
> https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/230694_10150228013259468_654784467_8548057_549038_n.jpg https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/250026_10150272222069468_654784467_8957123_8161230_n.jpg
> 
> and off to bed for me now!!! drop by my journal so i can keep in touch this thread just might be too fast for me. lol. But i will try to keep with it.

those are model worthy blue eyes! beautiful!
my therm beeps too. dh is a heavy sleeper. he never hears it. the first one i used was the pink bd one. you can see the hole on the back of it where it makes the sound from. i just put my finger over it and then its really quiet. that one beeps every 4 seconds. now i'm using a vicks and it only beeps at the very end, but it beeps about 10 times and theres no way to muffle the sound. dh still doesn't wake up though. i would tell him if he asks and i know he wouldn't care, but i figure if he doesn't ask i don't tell.


----------



## Faythe

Hey girls. Feel more human now I've had a snooze. I was out like a light haha


----------



## moter98

You're sleeping for two now mummy! Sleep all you can now.


----------



## Faythe

I am still a little sleepy but not in a zombie state like before :haha:

Might drag Chris out for a walk in a bit. If I can prise him away from the PS3!


----------



## moter98

I miss going on walks. I take ds and the dogs out everyday in the warm months. I hate the cold though so for about half the year am coupes up inside. I suppose I am gonna have to suck it up soon cause ds loves to be outdoors, no matter how cold


----------



## Faythe

Get him a little snow suit! :D

I'm tempted to buy myself a nice new top. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## pookied

hey ladies sorry to intrude i have been ttc for 3 years with mild pcos.
Not once have i had a positive opk and today i decided to use my last digi 


i can not believe my eyes its like a bfp to me :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0565.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Faythe

Get BD'ing girl!!!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Get him a little snow suit! :D
> 
> I'm tempted to buy myself a nice new top. Hmmmmmm.

he has one. its me that has to brave the cold. dh usually takes him outside or his MIL. i REALLY hate the cold,lol!


----------



## moter98

have you got any maternity clothes yet faythe? motherhood maternity online is where i ordered the majority. they have some really cute clothes.


----------



## moter98

pookied said:


> hey ladies sorry to intrude i have been ttc for 3 years with mild pcos.
> Not once have i had a positive opk and today i decided to use my last digi
> 
> 
> i can not believe my eyes its like a bfp to me :happydance:

that is so great girl! go attack your oh. 
right
now
:happydance:


----------



## Faythe

I'm drooling over some gorgeous maternity tops lol


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Sarah, ds name is Aden. He was up two hours in the middle of the night. I'm exhausted this morning! Hope that tooth gets through soon

Gorgeous name! Hes such a cutie! Aww chick no wonder youre tired today then! Any chance you can get in a nap when he does? If he does!



> i Ov somewhere between CD14 and CD18 so it's every second day starting just before or just after that.

Just a question but..have you considered trying every other day until you start to feel the surge, and then every day for 3 days? The more swimmers when the egg is out the better! I dont know if youve heard of the SMEP (sperm meets egg plan) system , but its apparently very good. Im trying it this cycle :) When I had my pregnancy cycle I was at it every day and have been trying that since to no avail :( 



> She just turned 14 month and she's a girl

And a beauty at that! Eva is such a lovely name too! Her eyes melted me! Awwww :cloud9:



> i can not believe my eyes its like a bfp to me

Hey there pook! GREAT news on the smiley face! Now why are you on bnb abd not rocking that headboard?! :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky!

:hugs: x 100000000000000 *runs off*


----------



## Faythe

Pinky! We love you honey xxx


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i brought some b6 but havent taken them yet
> 
> do you not take anything once your preggy?
> 
> Yeah I will do but I got 3 for 2 on the pregnacare conception and I am still on my first box, will use my second and then buy pregnacare for pregnancy.
> 
> Means I have 1 box spare if you'd like it :flower:Click to expand...

Id love them if thats ok with you - let me know how much they were xxxx



sarahuk said:


> Yes, I woke up to full flow and cramps making my cycle 20 days with an LP of 11 days
> 
> I would just like 2 cycles the same length
> 
> MASSIVE :hugs: to you :( This day is going to suck. But we shall get you through it and make a plan to make this your last wake up like this. Doesnt feel like it now, but tomorrow youll probably find some comfort in the fact that your cycles are atleast showing signs of settling down which will help things come along quicker :flower:
> 
> Dont take the time off. It wont help. Youll get that ewcm this cycle and then kick yourself for wasting the month. Getting what we want is a hard journey...take every opportunity to get to that baby you can. You wouldnt go through all the heartbreak if it wasnt for the happiness waiting on the other side. When you feel like quitting, imagine how youre going to feel being passed your baby :hugs:Click to expand...

Bollox




moter98 said:


> pinky, i miss you!

Miss you too sweetpea xxx



sarahuk said:


> Pinky!
> 
> :hugs: x 100000000000000 *runs off*

Back at ya xxx


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Pinky! We love you honey xxx

I love you too Mummy Bearxxxxxx


----------



## Faythe

Nopey, they were 3 for 2 so it's my free box. I don't want anything for them.

PM me your addy and i'll get them posted next week along with those HPT's and OPK's honey :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Nopey, they were 3 for 2 so it's my free box. I don't want anything for them.
> 
> PM me your addy and i'll get them posted next week along with those HPT's and OPK's honey :hugs: xxx

If your sure hun? im more than happy to give you something for them


----------



## Faythe

I am 100% sure :hugs:

I'd even make you a victoria sponge if I knew it'd arrive in one piece :haha: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

FAYTHE DONT READ THIS!!!!! 


No offence to anyone who has been blessed with a BFP recently - but ive now had 3 close friends get BFP's since Wednesday!!!!!

Am I jinxed?

Am I their lucky charm?

Crap! Thats all i have to say

rant over

p.s. faythe i told you not to read this as its not personal hun


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I am 100% sure :hugs:
> 
> I'd even make you a victoria sponge if I knew it'd arrive in one piece :haha: xxx

Droooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllling lol


----------



## Pinky32

how comes everyone has stopped chatting since i came on?


----------



## sarahuk

> I'd even make you a victoria sponge if I knew it'd arrive in one piece

I wanty I wanty!!!



Pinky32 said:


> FAYTHE DONT READ THIS!!!!!
> 
> 
> No offence to anyone who has been blessed with a BFP recently - but ive now had 3 close friends get BFP's since Wednesday!!!!!
> 
> Am I jinxed?
> 
> Am I their lucky charm?
> 
> Crap! Thats all i have to say
> 
> rant over
> 
> p.s. faythe i told you not to read this as its not personal hun

You know...it always seems to happen in clusters. And while I know its nothing personal sometimes it does feel like fate is kicking you when youre already face down on the pavement. This last couple of months ive been learning to numb myself off from it. 

big hugs hun <3


----------



## sarahuk

EEEEEKKKK!!! Im going to do my first opk. Just to get a feel for it :D Its stupid that im excited and nervous about it. Im just so bloody freaked im not going to get a surge on these either.

Ill be depending on you ladies to help me with the lineeye if its ok when Im getting close to a surge (if i get one!!)


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Sorry AF got you pinky. Maybe your cycle just needs time to regulate after m/c. Your lp was 11 days and that's a normal length. I don't think you need b6. Anything under 10 days would be considered too short to sustain a pregnancy. Do you remember rubys prediction for twins in feb? Well..... Feb is coming up........


its only the 21st jan - ive got 10 days to finish af and ov and bd

I managed it earlier this month by CD9 - still got a chance lol


----------



## Faythe

It's hard to not read Pinky LOL! But I'm not offended :kiss:

Oooo yay Sarah! Hope you get a good line :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

> its only the 21st jan - ive got 10 days to finish af and ov and bd
> 
> I managed it earlier this month by CD9 - still got a chance lol

Thats the spirit!!! Your super twinny eggs are baking right now!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry AF got you pinky. Maybe your cycle just needs time to regulate after m/c. Your lp was 11 days and that's a normal length. I don't think you need b6. Anything under 10 days would be considered too short to sustain a pregnancy. Do you remember rubys prediction for twins in feb? Well..... Feb is coming up........
> 
> 
> its only the 21st jan - ive got 10 days to finish af and ov and bd
> 
> I managed it earlier this month by CD9 - still got a chance lolClick to expand...

ruby predicts feb, so you can catch it in 9 days and get a bfp in feb. then she would be spot on with bfp in feb.......with twins of course!!!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> EEEEEKKKK!!! Im going to do my first opk. Just to get a feel for it :D Its stupid that im excited and nervous about it. Im just so bloody freaked im not going to get a surge on these either.
> 
> Ill be depending on you ladies to help me with the lineeye if its ok when Im getting close to a surge (if i get one!!)

yay, sarah! oh, i bet you will get your two pretty lines.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> how comes everyone has stopped chatting since i came on?

someone came over, so i had to be off for a bit.


----------



## moter98

sarah, i could nap, but i like to be on here when ds is napping,lol!


----------



## Faythe

Pizza is on it's way, woohooo :happydance:

I am salivating at the thought of this pizza *drools*


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Pizza is on it's way, woohooo :happydance:
> 
> I am salivating at the thought of this pizza *drools*

oh, pizza and maternity clothes shopping! 
i'm a bit jealous. i might need to order pizza tonight now. now my mouth is watering.
last time i was pregnant i bought mostly winter maternity, just a couple outfits for summer. if i would get pregnant soon, then i could go shopping for a few summer maternity clothes!


----------



## Faythe

I prefer winter maternity clothes but I'm going to be pregnant all through summer so there's that idea out the window :dohh:

Pizza is good! What's your fave?


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> It's hard to not read Pinky LOL! But I'm not offended :kiss:
> 
> Oooo yay Sarah! Hope you get a good line :happydance:




sarahuk said:


> its only the 21st jan - ive got 10 days to finish af and ov and bd
> 
> I managed it earlier this month by CD9 - still got a chance lol
> 
> Thats the spirit!!! Your super twinny eggs are baking right now!Click to expand...




moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry AF got you pinky. Maybe your cycle just needs time to regulate after m/c. Your lp was 11 days and that's a normal length. I don't think you need b6. Anything under 10 days would be considered too short to sustain a pregnancy. Do you remember rubys prediction for twins in feb? Well..... Feb is coming up........
> 
> 
> its only the 21st jan - ive got 10 days to finish af and ov and bd
> 
> I managed it earlier this month by CD9 - still got a chance lolClick to expand...
> 
> ruby predicts feb, so you can catch it in 9 days and get a bfp in feb. then she would be spot on with bfp in feb.......with twins of course!!!Click to expand...

would be nice - gotta get this damm af over with and stop bloody crying like a 2 year old


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I prefer winter maternity clothes but I'm going to be pregnant all through summer so there's that idea out the window :dohh:
> 
> Pizza is good! What's your fave?

meat lovers deep dish with lots of cheese!
there's cute summer clothes too. you can wear lots of sundresses.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> It's hard to not read Pinky LOL! But I'm not offended :kiss:
> 
> Oooo yay Sarah! Hope you get a good line :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its only the 21st jan - ive got 10 days to finish af and ov and bd
> 
> I managed it earlier this month by CD9 - still got a chance lolClick to expand...
> 
> Thats the spirit!!! Your super twinny eggs are baking right now!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry AF got you pinky. Maybe your cycle just needs time to regulate after m/c. Your lp was 11 days and that's a normal length. I don't think you need b6. Anything under 10 days would be considered too short to sustain a pregnancy. Do you remember rubys prediction for twins in feb? Well..... Feb is coming up........Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its only the 21st jan - ive got 10 days to finish af and ov and bd
> 
> I managed it earlier this month by CD9 - still got a chance lolClick to expand...
> 
> ruby predicts feb, so you can catch it in 9 days and get a bfp in feb. then she would be spot on with bfp in feb.......with twins of course!!!Click to expand...
> 
> would be nice - gotta get this damm af over with and stop bloody crying like a 2 year oldClick to expand...

it will pass. af time is the worst. you can't poas, you can't bd, all you can do is wait for it to be over so you can try again.


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I prefer winter maternity clothes but I'm going to be pregnant all through summer so there's that idea out the window :dohh:
> 
> Pizza is good! What's your fave?
> 
> meat lovers deep dish with lots of cheese!
> there's cute summer clothes too. you can wear lots of sundresses.Click to expand...

I forgot about dresses! Eeeek canny wait :cloud9:

Mmmmmm! I love stuffed crust. Also my pizza has to have chicken, sweetcorn, mushroom and peppers. That's my fave. I love meat feast too.

OMG hurry up pizza!


----------



## Pinky32

moter - normally my af;s are so light that it doesnt stop me bd'ing - i think im having 6 months worth of af in one

need to double up on my iron tablets i think lol

im soooooo thirsty

im just trying to calculate my average cycle now


----------



## moter98

I think the ac is working pinky


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> I think the ac is working pinky

i dont want less than 20

i stopped taking it when i ov'd and started again this morning on it

dam woman! you;ll be testing soon!!!!


----------



## pookied

So we BD about 30 mins ago and im still led in bed with laptop :haha:
do you ladies think it will be ok to have a bath soon just wana give them :spermy: a easier journey lol x


----------



## moter98

Do you take it before o and then stop?
Haha, I already tested. Bfn. No surprise there. I don't feel guilty though cause I have 60 IC!


----------



## Pinky32

pookied said:


> So we BD about 30 mins ago and im still led in bed with laptop :haha:
> do you ladies think it will be ok to have a bath soon just wana give them :spermy: a easier journey lol x


30 mins is enough hun

personally i would shower and not bath - cant tell you why though, prob cos i wouldnt want to drown the sperm :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Do you take it before o and then stop?
> Haha, I already tested. Bfn. No surprise there. I don't feel guilty though cause I have 60 IC!

I read not to take it once you got a bfp so i stopped at ov (just in case)

lol poas addict


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Do you take it before o and then stop?
> Haha, I already tested. Bfn. No surprise there. I don't feel guilty though cause I have 60 IC!
> 
> I read not to take it once you got a bfp so i stopped at ov (just in case)
> 
> lol poas addictClick to expand...

Oh I see. 
Yes, maybe I should start a poas anonymous thread.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Do you take it before o and then stop?
> Haha, I already tested. Bfn. No surprise there. I don't feel guilty though cause I have 60 IC!
> 
> I read not to take it once you got a bfp so i stopped at ov (just in case)
> 
> lol poas addictClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I see.
> Yes, maybe I should start a poas anonymous thread.Click to expand...

You did! THis is it!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

brb gotta put my pj's on


----------



## SKP

Good morn for me to ya ladies:)

Pinky so sad that af showed up,

Mine was heavy last night even right to the undies, i hate that.

Usually the 2 nd o 3 day is the heaviest days for me. Tomorrow i start my round of clomid again. I dont think if. Need to up the dose becuase im pretty sure i ovulated last cycle.
I have no opks this time.
Im going for my fsh and estradol test on cd 4 becuae 3 is on sunday, and they are not open.plus visit my family doc later on to get my results for thses tests, see how my hormones are.

2 more months until i see the gyno,doc, hopefully i can get my tubes flushed out, since the hsg didnt go too well. Maybe that will betterbmy chnaces becuase theynsay i have some of a blockage on my right side.

So right now i am temping properly, and writing down the first temp i get.
Then omce af is over, be ready hubby! Lol

Ps, the cramps are wicked today


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Do you take it before o and then stop?
> Haha, I already tested. Bfn. No surprise there. I don't feel guilty though cause I have 60 IC!
> 
> I read not to take it once you got a bfp so i stopped at ov (just in case)
> 
> lol poas addictClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I see.
> Yes, maybe I should start a poas anonymous thread.Click to expand...
> 
> You did! THis is it!!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Haha!


----------



## Faythe

My digi's battery has died. I know they don't last long but still!


----------



## Pinky32

SKP said:


> Good morn for me to ya ladies:)
> 
> Pinky so sad that af showed up,
> 
> Mine was heavy last night even right to the undies, i hate that.
> 
> Usually the 2 nd o 3 day is the heaviest days for me. Tomorrow i start my round of clomid again. I dont think if. Need to up the dose becuase im pretty sure i ovulated last cycle.
> I have no opks this time.
> Im going for my fsh and estradol test on cd 4 becuae 3 is on sunday, and they are not open.plus visit my family doc later on to get my results for thses tests, see how my hormones are.
> 
> 2 more months until i see the gyno,doc, hopefully i can get my tubes flushed out, since the hsg didnt go too well. Maybe that will betterbmy chnaces becuase theynsay i have some of a blockage on my right side.
> 
> So right now i am temping properly, and writing down the first temp i get.
> Then omce af is over, be ready hubby! Lol
> 
> Ps, the cramps are wicked today

Yayyyyyyy im soooooooooooo glad your finally temping properly hunny - will make all the difference for your doc to see

fingers crossed it all goes well for you and you can get the 3rd BFP in the room (moter will beat you im afraid lol )


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> My digi's battery has died. I know they don't last long but still!

oh crap - i thought they lasted like a week or something

id still frame the FRER though


----------



## Faythe

Sadly not :(


----------



## SKP

Yeah maybe so, 
Its just that there is so much waiting i had to endure, becuase of where i live just to have specialsis visits, ultrasounds, hsg,s everything related to any testing takes up to 2 to 3 months to get in.
So when i see the specialist in 2 months to possibly have the flushing of the tubes, hat may take up to 2 months.
So if that happens i rather drive 4 hours to our next big city for the day just to do a test. Im tired of waiting.


----------



## Pinky32

wow i thought UK was bad but its worse where you are


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> My digi's battery has died. I know they don't last long but still!

that was really quick! you posted a pic of it though so you can look at it here :flower:
.............or use the other one


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Sadly not :(

do you think you will frame the frer - even if its just put away in a drawer would be nice to look at to remember


----------



## Faythe

Well, there's like no tab to pull out on the digi so not sure how long the box was sat there for. Could be why it died so quick. Yeah I still have tonnes of pics to look at.


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Sadly not :(
> 
> do you think you will frame the frer - even if its just put away in a drawer would be nice to look at to rememberClick to expand...

I'll keep it for sure!


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Well, there's like no tab to pull out on the digi so not sure how long the box was sat there for. Could be why it died so quick. Yeah I still have tonnes of pics to look at.

when your feeling a bad day, bloated or heartburn or sickness etc you can look at your pics and remember the hard journey you took and smile


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> This is definately my BFP :D

Here it is!


----------



## moter98

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> This is definately my BFP :D
> 
> Here it is!Click to expand...

awww, it didn't bring the pictures with


----------



## Pinky32

God im a good girl - just put some washing on, put away yesterdays washing thats now dried, put pj;s on, made a cup of tea

faythe - did you pizza arrive?


----------



## moter98

good job pinky. i haven't done much today except spend an hour making lunch for dh. then, he came home and didn't even eat it. grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Faythe

LOL Tina. Is the PC being a bugger?

I did Pinky but now I feel sick :nope:


----------



## SKP

Im here sitting lazily in my bed haha
Getting hungry now, lol, and gotta check on my puppy.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> good job pinky. i haven't done much today except spend an hour making lunch for dh. then, he came home and didn't even eat it. grrrrrrrrrr

nooooooooooo - if i were you, id serve it to him for dinner tonight lol

i feel like ive done a lot today, took mum shopping to get some curtains for her new flat, her kindle that i got her last xmas decided to stop working so we took that back and got a replacement, went to her new flat to hang curtains up and then took my mum for a chinese

now doing some washing

might even hoover in a minute


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> LOL Tina. Is the PC being a bugger?
> 
> I did Pinky but now I feel sick :nope:

thats because your a little piggy who ate too much :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

I think it was the cheese. We had a pizza from somewhere else this eve and there was SO much cheese on. Bleugh :sick:


----------



## Pinky32

and they use a different cheese which doesnt help

you;ll feel better soon


----------



## Faythe

It'll pass :D


----------



## Pinky32

totally off topic, but ive noticed since ttc that at certain times of the month when hormones are high/low my eyebrows need plucking more frequently and its only just occured to me why :dohh:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> LOL Tina. Is the PC being a bugger?
> 
> I did Pinky but now I feel sick :nope:

no, i just found your post and hit reply, but it didn't bring the pictures with!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> good job pinky. i haven't done much today except spend an hour making lunch for dh. then, he came home and didn't even eat it. grrrrrrrrrr
> 
> nooooooooooo - if i were you, id serve it to him for dinner tonight lol
> 
> i feel like ive done a lot today, took mum shopping to get some curtains for her new flat, her kindle that i got her last xmas decided to stop working so we took that back and got a replacement, went to her new flat to hang curtains up and then took my mum for a chinese
> 
> now doing some washing
> 
> might even hoover in a minuteClick to expand...

whew, i'm tired just thinking of doing all that. :flower:
i made lunch for dh cause he isn't gonna be home. he was working, came home for an hour, then went to a beer tasting, then off to play poker. so he said i should make lunch cause he won't be home for dinner. well, i made his f'ing lunch and he didn't eat it! :growlmad:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I think it was the cheese. We had a pizza from somewhere else this eve and there was SO much cheese on. Bleugh :sick:

send it my way, i am craving cheese today. i think i will make some super cheesy ziti tonight.


----------



## Faythe

That's annoying lol

Here it is again
 



Attached Files:







DIGI.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> good job pinky. i haven't done much today except spend an hour making lunch for dh. then, he came home and didn't even eat it. grrrrrrrrrr
> 
> nooooooooooo - if i were you, id serve it to him for dinner tonight lol
> 
> i feel like ive done a lot today, took mum shopping to get some curtains for her new flat, her kindle that i got her last xmas decided to stop working so we took that back and got a replacement, went to her new flat to hang curtains up and then took my mum for a chinese
> 
> now doing some washing
> 
> might even hoover in a minuteClick to expand...
> 
> whew, i'm tired just thinking of doing all that. :flower:
> i made lunch for dh cause he isn't gonna be home. he was working, came home for an hour, then went to a beer tasting, then off to play poker. so he said i should make lunch cause he won't be home for dinner. well, i made his f'ing lunch and he didn't eat it! :growlmad:Click to expand...


its the most ive done all week lol

save his lunch and give it to him tomorrow lol


----------



## moter98

here's what pinky all did today

:laundry::iron::shower::hangwashing::dishes::mail::munch:

heres what i did today

:coffee:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> That's annoying lol
> 
> Here it is again

eeeekk!!!!! i love looking at it.
you can frame a picture of the picture, hehe!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> good job pinky. i haven't done much today except spend an hour making lunch for dh. then, he came home and didn't even eat it. grrrrrrrrrr
> 
> nooooooooooo - if i were you, id serve it to him for dinner tonight lol
> 
> i feel like ive done a lot today, took mum shopping to get some curtains for her new flat, her kindle that i got her last xmas decided to stop working so we took that back and got a replacement, went to her new flat to hang curtains up and then took my mum for a chinese
> 
> now doing some washing
> 
> might even hoover in a minuteClick to expand...
> 
> whew, i'm tired just thinking of doing all that. :flower:
> i made lunch for dh cause he isn't gonna be home. he was working, came home for an hour, then went to a beer tasting, then off to play poker. so he said i should make lunch cause he won't be home for dinner. well, i made his f'ing lunch and he didn't eat it! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its the most ive done all week lol
> 
> save his lunch and give it to him tomorrow lolClick to expand...

i made a whole casserole! your darn skippy i'm making him eat it tomorrow, all day!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> here's what pinky all did today
> 
> :laundry::iron::shower::hangwashing::dishes::mail::munch:
> 
> heres what i did today
> 
> :coffee:


:rofl: that is sooooooooooooo funny


----------



## Faythe

I might email CB and complain to get another digi out of them :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> good job pinky. i haven't done much today except spend an hour making lunch for dh. then, he came home and didn't even eat it. grrrrrrrrrr
> 
> nooooooooooo - if i were you, id serve it to him for dinner tonight lol
> 
> i feel like ive done a lot today, took mum shopping to get some curtains for her new flat, her kindle that i got her last xmas decided to stop working so we took that back and got a replacement, went to her new flat to hang curtains up and then took my mum for a chinese
> 
> now doing some washing
> 
> might even hoover in a minuteClick to expand...
> 
> whew, i'm tired just thinking of doing all that. :flower:
> i made lunch for dh cause he isn't gonna be home. he was working, came home for an hour, then went to a beer tasting, then off to play poker. so he said i should make lunch cause he won't be home for dinner. well, i made his f'ing lunch and he didn't eat it! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its the most ive done all week lol
> 
> save his lunch and give it to him tomorrow lolClick to expand...
> 
> i made a whole casserole! your darn skippy i'm making him eat it tomorrow, all day!Click to expand...


Cold!!!!!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I might email CB and complain to get another digi out of them :blush:

i have two saved from like 8 months ago. i wonder if they will even work now.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> good job pinky. i haven't done much today except spend an hour making lunch for dh. then, he came home and didn't even eat it. grrrrrrrrrr
> 
> nooooooooooo - if i were you, id serve it to him for dinner tonight lol
> 
> i feel like ive done a lot today, took mum shopping to get some curtains for her new flat, her kindle that i got her last xmas decided to stop working so we took that back and got a replacement, went to her new flat to hang curtains up and then took my mum for a chinese
> 
> now doing some washing
> 
> might even hoover in a minuteClick to expand...
> 
> whew, i'm tired just thinking of doing all that. :flower:
> i made lunch for dh cause he isn't gonna be home. he was working, came home for an hour, then went to a beer tasting, then off to play poker. so he said i should make lunch cause he won't be home for dinner. well, i made his f'ing lunch and he didn't eat it! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its the most ive done all week lol
> 
> save his lunch and give it to him tomorrow lolClick to expand...
> 
> i made a whole casserole! your darn skippy i'm making him eat it tomorrow, all day!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cold!!!!!Click to expand...

haha! hey, it was cold to tell me to make lunch and then not eat it.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> good job pinky. i haven't done much today except spend an hour making lunch for dh. then, he came home and didn't even eat it. grrrrrrrrrr
> 
> nooooooooooo - if i were you, id serve it to him for dinner tonight lol
> 
> i feel like ive done a lot today, took mum shopping to get some curtains for her new flat, her kindle that i got her last xmas decided to stop working so we took that back and got a replacement, went to her new flat to hang curtains up and then took my mum for a chinese
> 
> now doing some washing
> 
> might even hoover in a minuteClick to expand...
> 
> whew, i'm tired just thinking of doing all that. :flower:
> i made lunch for dh cause he isn't gonna be home. he was working, came home for an hour, then went to a beer tasting, then off to play poker. so he said i should make lunch cause he won't be home for dinner. well, i made his f'ing lunch and he didn't eat it! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its the most ive done all week lol
> 
> save his lunch and give it to him tomorrow lolClick to expand...
> 
> i made a whole casserole! your darn skippy i'm making him eat it tomorrow, all day!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cold!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> haha! hey, it was cold to tell me to make lunch and then not eat it.Click to expand...

yeah that was mean


----------



## Faythe

OK so I just emailed them. Looking at it, the battery is quite small and I guess depending how long they've been on the shelf the battery is always draining slightly.


----------



## moter98

hmmm.....i bet mine are already dead then.


----------



## Pinky32

i got mine last month - by the time i "think" ive got a bfp the battery will be dead ](*,)


----------



## Faythe

I've just emailed and complained. I said for a tenner I would have expected it to have lasted more than 24hrs :haha:

13dpo tomorrow. Don't know whether to do my last FRER tomorrow or do it in a few days. Not doing my 2nd digi until I am past 5 weeks so I can get 3+ :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

id leave it for a bit hun - you know your preggy, so the longer you leave it the darker the line


----------



## Faythe

True. I have a POAS addiction.


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> True. I have a POAS addiction.

but now you have no reason to poas - get addicted to cooking that lil beany boy


----------



## moter98

don't ask me, i would be using one every time i have to go!


----------



## Faythe

What do you girls think to the name Aleksander for a boy?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> don't ask me, i would be using one every time i have to go!

i wanna do one now and im on CD1 !!!!!! ](*,)


----------



## Pinky32

right girlies, im off to paint my nails for half an hour

cant type with wet nails

brb


----------



## moter98

have fun pinky!


----------



## moter98

now i cannot stop thinking about a super cheesy pizza. i just ate but i still want pizza right now.


----------



## Faythe

Aleksander and Oscar are on my shortlist. 

I think we're going to struggle with boys names :dohh:


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> now i cannot stop thinking about a super cheesy pizza. i just ate but i still want pizza right now.

It made us both feel really sick :nope:


----------



## moter98

maybe you got some bad food.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Aleksander and Oscar are on my shortlist.
> 
> I think we're going to struggle with boys names :dohh:

i like eli and logan.
gavin
keagan
dylan
i like aleksander, but sorry, i don't like oscar - only because i know a man by that name - he is an awful, awful man


----------



## Faythe

Chris doesn't like Eli which I am gutted about. It was my fave name.

Can't do Logan as my hairdresser friend's LO is called Logan.

What about Olly?

Love Aleksander. Especially with the different spelling.


----------



## moter98

i prefer aleksander. alek for short.


----------



## moter98

faythe, i love this dress.
https://www.motherhood.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=911020022&MasterCategory_Id=MC3


----------



## moter98

and this one
https://www.motherhood.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=907660022&MasterCategory_Id=MC3
https://www.motherhood.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=96712Z20022&MasterCategory_Id=MC3


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> i prefer aleksander. alek for short.

Me too! Or Aleks too :flower:



moter98 said:


> faythe, i love this dress.
> https://www.motherhood.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=911020022&MasterCategory_Id=MC3

Wow that is so cute! I love it :D (minus the heels because I can't walk in them)


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> and this one
> https://www.motherhood.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=907660022&MasterCategory_Id=MC3
> https://www.motherhood.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=96712Z20022&MasterCategory_Id=MC3

Oh wow! Those are some really pretty dresses. I love the pink but it'll clash with my red hair :rofl:


----------



## pookied

following my posts earlier is nipple tenderness and tiredness and twinging in ovaries a good sign ?


----------



## moter98

there's lots of pretty ones for affordable prices on motherhood site. even prettier ones with the spaghetti strap style. i hate those kind though because you have to wear a strapless bra with them and they are so uncomfortable and never stay up.


----------



## moter98

pookied said:


> following my posts earlier is nipple tenderness and tiredness and twinging in ovaries a good sign ?

all could be signs of progesterone rising. sounds promising.


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> there's lots of pretty ones for affordable prices on motherhood site. even prettier ones with the spaghetti strap style. i hate those kind though because you have to wear a strapless bra with them and they are so uncomfortable and never stay up.

I worry about how I'll look in a dress because I am quite heavily tattooed.

And, I am going to be 25 in May but don't look my age so am worried about getting funny looks :wacko:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> there's lots of pretty ones for affordable prices on motherhood site. even prettier ones with the spaghetti strap style. i hate those kind though because you have to wear a strapless bra with them and they are so uncomfortable and never stay up.
> 
> I worry about how I'll look in a dress because I am quite heavily tattooed.
> 
> And, I am going to be 25 in May but don't look my age so am worried about getting funny looks :wacko:Click to expand...

let em think what they want! get what you like.


----------



## moter98

Faythe - just wanted to show you what i did in DS room. these are wallables. they are so cool! they are 3d. you stick them on the wall and then they are attached with velcro. LO can pull them off and play with them. some of them glow in the dark and some of them sing songs when you push them. the sun sings "you are my sunshine" and the moon sings "twinkle twinkle". ds still loves em.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0022.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0025.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Faythe

I'm crying again :cry:

I need to get a grip lol. They are totally AWESOME! I love how you had Aden's name on the wall too :hugs:


----------



## moter98

oh don't cry. you are so emotional one would think you are pregnant.....oh wait, you are!!


----------



## Faythe

I just think when we move out of here we will get to decorate LO's room and I am so excited to think about that. 

I need to stop crying LOL.


----------



## Betheney

Ahhhh pregnancy creates lots of crying. My worst one was when me hubby and by brother took the train to the city to watch the Socceroos VS Japan so being a big international match it was really exciting and i left all the beanies and scarves and supporters gear at home :( i was so devastated i cried the whole way there on the train.


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies!

Hope all is good this evening :) Catch up time!

Yay Tina, I notice youre now half way through the 2ww! Seems like ill be entering it just as you announce your bfp!


> yay, sarah! oh, i bet you will get your two pretty lines.

Hope so! Am expecting to OV in hmm...6ish days from now :D Did my first test run earlier on and got an extremely feint test line...which strangely made me very happy. Its nice to finally atleast get a hint of a second after a year from my bfp lol. Now I just cant wait for it to go positive!

IS it bad that Im selfish that im glad youre on here when Aden is sleeping? lol


> Pizza is on it's way, woohooo

Nomnom! I had pizza too! :thumbup:



> would be nice - gotta get this damm af over with and stop bloody crying like a 2 year old

CD1 blows balls...but when you sleep tonight and wake tomorrow...think of it as a new day, new cycle, positive atittude :) And ofc your preditction of Feb is going to come true. 



> im just trying to calculate my average cycle now

Tbh, im not sure that you can atm what with your body still settling from BC. I think until youve had a couple of cycles the same, Id just keep opking and ignore the rest. FF wont really be giving you accuate data since youve had long and super short cycles


----------



## Faythe

What pizza did you have, Sarah?

I'm so buying this sling! It'll match my half sleeve!

https://www.mobywrap.com/p-214-designs.aspx?entityName=Koi


----------



## Pinky32

Right, ive just started my positive attitude by treating myself to membership with FF!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

> Yes, maybe I should start a poas anonymous thread.

Im so there!


> You did! THis is it!!!!!!

Damnit...youre right....Im sarah, and im a pissaholic :(


> My digi's battery has died. I know they don't last long but still!

Good excuse to pee on another one and see it scream 2-3 :D They dont have a long lifespan..there was a thread on them a while back, most people said they died within 18 to 24 hours. However, there was also someone that said yo could replace the battery :shrug:



> So right now i am temping properly, and writing down the first temp i get.

Good girl! And if its still erratic...stick it in your whooha! Ok that sounded wrong..nvm...!



> do you think you will frame the frer - even if its just put away in a drawer would be nice to look at to remember

I kept mine :D All of em! Until my treatment was over and then me keeping them was just unhealthy. Im defo keeping the next one!


----------



## Faythe

Vaginally temping is better for those who find their temps orally quite erratic :thumbup:

I emailed CB and had a whinge :blush: Just glad I have a picture of it to keep looking it. I'll probably wait another week to pee on the digi. I am however, tempted to get a normal CB and see that nice dark blue + :haha:

So, this evening I decided to bite the bullet and tell my 'supposed' best friend about my BFP. We've grown apart bigtime over the last few years but I wanted her to know. She wasn't exactly thrilled for me. Seemed like she couldn't be bothered to speak to me. Oh well, her loss I guess!


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Vaginally temping is better for those who find their temps orally quite erratic :thumbup:
> 
> I emailed CB and had a whinge :blush: Just glad I have a picture of it to keep looking it. I'll probably wait another week to pee on the digi. I am however, tempted to get a normal CB and see that nice dark blue + :haha:
> 
> So, this evening I decided to bite the bullet and tell my 'supposed' best friend about my BFP. We've grown apart bigtime over the last few years but I wanted her to know. She wasn't exactly thrilled for me. Seemed like she couldn't be bothered to speak to me. Oh well, her loss I guess!

"supposed" best friends are weird - mine had been trying for years ad years for me to get with her cousin (who was cute and like me) so at a party i got drunk and took him home (yeah yeah im a slut lol) so i called her the next day and she asked what happend so i told her that we got together "ewwwww noooooo dont tell me, its like thinking of my mum n dad doing it" was the reply i got

I put the phone down (without saying goodbye) and never called her again!

faythe - bollox to her hun, shes gonna miss out being an aunty


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> here's what pinky all did today
> 
> :laundry::iron::shower::hangwashing::dishes::mail::munch:
> 
> heres what i did today
> 
> :coffee:

You beat me...I was :sleep:



> i have two saved from like 8 months ago. i wonder if they will even work now.

Tey will :) But make sure to picture em good before your time runs out!



> following my posts earlier is nipple tenderness and tiredness and twinging in ovaries a good sign ?

To be completely blunt...for a pregnancy symptom I would say no..but thats because you can get that for various different reasons and mostly its just down to the progesterone peak. Pre ov its an obvious ovulation sign since the increased estrogen will cause it!


> What pizza did you have, Sarah?

I had sweet chilli chicken...was soooo freaking good! I ate for two in your honour chick...thats my excuse and im sticking to it!



> Right, ive just started my positive attitude by treating myself to membership with FF!!!!!

YAY! How much did they charge you? I got a right bargain a few months back...entire year for like..12quid i think it was, something like that. 



> So, this evening I decided to bite the bullet and tell my 'supposed' best friend about my BFP. We've grown apart bigtime over the last few years but I wanted her to know. She wasn't exactly thrilled for me. Seemed like she couldn't be bothered to speak to me. Oh well, her loss I guess!

Aww chick thats sad to hear :( Thats the problem these days and ages...friendships seem to drift apart so easily. Feck the friend...she will realise she lost a good mate when its too late.


----------



## Faythe

Well she just started like not inviting me out and not keeping in touch about 3 yrs ago. Then she moved away and unless I call her I don't ever hear from her.

She wanted to be godmother but tough shit. I am not having my LO have a godparent that does not make the effort. 

I think maybe it's something to do with her wanting a baby but her OH saying no atm. It's quite sad really as in 6 years she's been pregnant 6 times and aborted them all. And, she never changed her pill :nope:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Right, ive just started my positive attitude by treating myself to membership with FF!!!!!

i did that too! mine's up in like 4 days.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Vaginally temping is better for those who find their temps orally quite erratic :thumbup:
> 
> I emailed CB and had a whinge :blush: Just glad I have a picture of it to keep looking it. I'll probably wait another week to pee on the digi. I am however, tempted to get a normal CB and see that nice dark blue + :haha:
> 
> So, this evening I decided to bite the bullet and tell my 'supposed' best friend about my BFP. We've grown apart bigtime over the last few years but I wanted her to know. She wasn't exactly thrilled for me. Seemed like she couldn't be bothered to speak to me. Oh well, her loss I guess!

hmmmm......could she be ttc too? if not, she's not a very good friend.


----------



## Faythe

She's not but has wanted to. Or so she said to me over a year ago. But even so, she should still be happy for me, right?


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Well she just started like not inviting me out and not keeping in touch about 3 yrs ago. Then she moved away and unless I call her I don't ever hear from her.
> 
> She wanted to be godmother but tough shit. I am not having my LO have a godparent that does not make the effort.
> 
> I think maybe it's something to do with her wanting a baby but her OH saying no atm. It's quite sad really as in 6 years she's been pregnant 6 times and aborted them all. And, she never changed her pill :nope:

what?!! geez. 6 times? i'm baffled how that could happen 6 times.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> She's not but has wanted to. Or so she said to me over a year ago. But even so, she should still be happy for me, right?

um, yes. if she really was your best friend she would be over the moon, bouncing off the walls happy for you. that's what best friends do. 
i have a "best friend" like this too. we've known each other since childhood. about 10 years ago when she met her oh she changed. now she likes to talk on the phone (to brag), but if i try to make plans to get together it never happens. she will say yes, then never show or answer her phone. or she will say she can't get a babysitter. that's bs. i know her in-laws and they would LOVE to have the kids. she just won't let them have them. DH wants me to cut off the friendship.


----------



## Faythe

I know. It's pretty shocking, isn't it?

Especially to not even change your pill after the first two. What I don't get is, if she wants a baby so badly then why did she abort the last? Why not stand her ground with her OH?


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> She's not but has wanted to. Or so she said to me over a year ago. But even so, she should still be happy for me, right?
> 
> um, yes. if she really was your best friend she would be over the moon, bouncing off the walls happy for you. that's what best friends do.
> i have a "best friend" like this too. we've known each other since childhood. about 10 years ago when she met her oh she changed. now she likes to talk on the phone (to brag), but if i try to make plans to get together it never happens. she will say yes, then never show or answer her phone. or she will say she can't get a babysitter. that's bs. i know her in-laws and they would LOVE to have the kids. she just won't let them have them. DH wants me to cut off the friendship.Click to expand...

I think slowly letting the friendship drift is the best way. It's what I plan to do. I have other better friends who've been great to me anyway so it's her loss IMO. Still upsets me sometimes because of how close we used to be.

But, onwards and upwards!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Hope all is good this evening :) Catch up time!
> 
> Yay Tina, I notice youre now half way through the 2ww! Seems like ill be entering it just as you announce your bfp!
> 
> 
> yay, sarah! oh, i bet you will get your two pretty lines.
> 
> Hope so! Am expecting to OV in hmm...6ish days from now :D Did my first test run earlier on and got an extremely feint test line...which strangely made me very happy. Its nice to finally atleast get a hint of a second after a year from my bfp lol. Now I just cant wait for it to go positive!
> 
> IS it bad that Im selfish that im glad youre on here when Aden is sleeping? lol
> 
> 
> Pizza is on it's way, woohoooClick to expand...
> 
> Nomnom! I had pizza too! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> would be nice - gotta get this damm af over with and stop bloody crying like a 2 year oldClick to expand...
> 
> CD1 blows balls...but when you sleep tonight and wake tomorrow...think of it as a new day, new cycle, positive atittude :) And ofc your preditction of Feb is going to come true.
> 
> 
> 
> im just trying to calculate my average cycle nowClick to expand...
> 
> Tbh, im not sure that you can atm what with your body still settling from BC. I think until youve had a couple of cycles the same, Id just keep opking and ignore the rest. FF wont really be giving you accuate data since youve had long and super short cyclesClick to expand...

yep, i'm halfway through 8th tww! just here waiting. 
i'm so happy you are getting faint lines already! i forget, which tests did you choose?
haha! nope it's not bad. i love being on here. wait, is it bad that i would rather be on here than sleep? :blush:
blows balls - i can't stop giggling


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Right, ive just started my positive attitude by treating myself to membership with FF!!!!!
> 
> i did that too! mine's up in like 4 days.Click to expand...

i couldnt justify paying more than $16 for 3 months


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I know. It's pretty shocking, isn't it?
> 
> Especially to not even change your pill after the first two. What I don't get is, if she wants a baby so badly then why did she abort the last? Why not stand her ground with her OH?

if she really wanted a baby, she never would have done that. no matter what OH wanted. it really disgusts me how people can do that multiple times. there are plenty forms of birth control. use them!!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> She's not but has wanted to. Or so she said to me over a year ago. But even so, she should still be happy for me, right?
> 
> um, yes. if she really was your best friend she would be over the moon, bouncing off the walls happy for you. that's what best friends do.
> i have a "best friend" like this too. we've known each other since childhood. about 10 years ago when she met her oh she changed. now she likes to talk on the phone (to brag), but if i try to make plans to get together it never happens. she will say yes, then never show or answer her phone. or she will say she can't get a babysitter. that's bs. i know her in-laws and they would LOVE to have the kids. she just won't let them have them. DH wants me to cut off the friendship.Click to expand...
> 
> I think slowly letting the friendship drift is the best way. It's what I plan to do. I have other better friends who've been great to me anyway so it's her loss IMO. Still upsets me sometimes because of how close we used to be.
> 
> But, onwards and upwards!Click to expand...

totally agree. it's really for the best.


----------



## Faythe

I just paid 10 dollars to extend mine by 30 days when I didn't need to :dohh:

You OK pinky?


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I know. It's pretty shocking, isn't it?
> 
> Especially to not even change your pill after the first two. What I don't get is, if she wants a baby so badly then why did she abort the last? Why not stand her ground with her OH?
> 
> if she really wanted a baby, she never would have done that. no matter what OH wanted. it really disgusts me how people can do that multiple times. there are plenty forms of birth control. use them!!Click to expand...

Once is an accident but 6 times. I couldn't believe it when she told me over coffee :nope:

Especially when you think of how many women are struggling with TTC.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I know. It's pretty shocking, isn't it?
> 
> Especially to not even change your pill after the first two. What I don't get is, if she wants a baby so badly then why did she abort the last? Why not stand her ground with her OH?
> 
> if she really wanted a baby, she never would have done that. no matter what OH wanted. it really disgusts me how people can do that multiple times. there are plenty forms of birth control. use them!!Click to expand...
> 
> Once is an accident but 6 times. I couldn't believe it when she told me over coffee :nope:
> 
> Especially when you think of how many women are struggling with TTC.Click to expand...

once, maybe even two oops i can see. but by 3 it's not an oops anymore.


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I just paid 10 dollars to extend mine by 30 days when I didn't need to :dohh:
> 
> You OK pinky?

yeah im cool thanks mummy bear

just got really bad cramps in the centre of my tummy just above knickerline

dont normally get it


----------



## Faythe

Hope they go soon chica :hugs:

What colour did you do your nails earlier?


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I know. It's pretty shocking, isn't it?
> 
> Especially to not even change your pill after the first two. What I don't get is, if she wants a baby so badly then why did she abort the last? Why not stand her ground with her OH?
> 
> if she really wanted a baby, she never would have done that. no matter what OH wanted. it really disgusts me how people can do that multiple times. there are plenty forms of birth control. use them!!Click to expand...
> 
> Once is an accident but 6 times. I couldn't believe it when she told me over coffee :nope:
> 
> Especially when you think of how many women are struggling with TTC.Click to expand...
> 
> once, maybe even two oops i can see. but by 3 it's not an oops anymore.Click to expand...

I know. So sad really :nope:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I know. It's pretty shocking, isn't it?
> 
> Especially to not even change your pill after the first two. What I don't get is, if she wants a baby so badly then why did she abort the last? Why not stand her ground with her OH?
> 
> if she really wanted a baby, she never would have done that. no matter what OH wanted. it really disgusts me how people can do that multiple times. there are plenty forms of birth control. use them!!Click to expand...
> 
> Once is an accident but 6 times. I couldn't believe it when she told me over coffee :nope:
> 
> Especially when you think of how many women are struggling with TTC.Click to expand...

personally, i can understand why someone would do it once maybe at a push twice, they have their reasons, its not something i would do, but, 6 times!!!!! if your on the pill and you got preggy 6 times on it, then take something else, use a condom, the problem is, when she is ready the chances (and sods law) she wont get preggy for a long time


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Hope they go soon chica :hugs:
> 
> What colour did you do your nails earlier?

hmmm me too - dont like this cramp - it hurts :cry:

its a dark dark dark purple, at night it looks like really dark choccy brown

as you can see, i smudged my short nail- the middle nail is the shortest of both hands
 



Attached Files:







nails.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## moter98

how do you grow such long nails? mine are always short


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> how do you grow such long nails? mine are always short

i dont know, they just grow - and their rock hard too!!


----------



## Pinky32

that middle one is the one i use to check my cp - now you can understand why i dont want to poke and prod around :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> how do you grow such long nails? mine are always short
> 
> i dont know, they just grow - and their rock hard too!!Click to expand...

lucky girl. mine always break.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> how do you grow such long nails? mine are always short
> 
> i dont know, they just grow - and their rock hard too!!Click to expand...
> 
> lucky girl. mine always break.Click to expand...

its the only gene i got from my mum


----------



## Pinky32

omg when i went to check my email - i had 77 emails from BnB saying i got messages today!!


----------



## BabyBoyle

Wow so lucky for long strong nails! Mine are so weak, I have them done every 2 weeks and an overlay to keep them strong :(


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> that middle one is the one i use to check my cp - now you can understand why i dont want to poke and prod around :rofl:

totally understand now


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> omg when i went to check my email - i had 77 emails from BnB saying i got messages today!!

that happens to me too!


----------



## Pinky32

BabyBoyle said:


> Wow so lucky for long strong nails! Mine are so weak, I have them done every 2 weeks and an overlay to keep them strong :(

the secret is.....................
.....................................
shush dont tell anyone......
...................................
..................................
red nail varnish - any shade of red, any make, even a cheap make

theres something in red nail varnish that hardens the nails and makes them grow strong


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> that middle one is the one i use to check my cp - now you can understand why i dont want to poke and prod around :rofl:
> 
> totally understand nowClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

> yep, i'm halfway through 8th tww! just here waiting.
> i'm so happy you are getting faint lines already! i forget, which tests did you choose?
> haha! nope it's not bad. i love being on here. wait, is it bad that i would rather be on here than sleep?
> blows balls - i can't stop giggling

Glad I got a a giggle out of you!!

Awww..im sure this shall be the last chick! Keep using those ICS!!

Im just using some ultra sensitives from a company here that is used by our Health Service. The tests seemed really reliable so thought id try those out. If no joy, ill be on the frer/cb next month!

I normally am on here rather than sleep!



> I just paid 10 dollars to extend mine by 30 days when I didn't need to

You can pause your membership and then restart it when you need it. You should do it, and then keep a hold of it for no2 if you have one :) Better than letting it go to waste!



> personally, i can understand why someone would do it once maybe at a push twice, they have their reasons, its not something i would do, but, 6 times!!!!! if your on the pill and you got preggy 6 times on it, then take something else, use a condom, the problem is, when she is ready the chances (and sods law) she wont get preggy for a long time

This is such a difficult subject really. I let people do what they want and try not to judge people, but myself, its not something i could do.

You should have seen me when we found out what was wrong with our pregnancy. The specialist quite literally just said "yes, we cant hang about on this any longer, we really need to kill it as soon as possible".

I was mortified. Not just for the tactless handling of a vulnerable woman, but because for me, the thought of abortion was something I could never ever do. And suddenly I was faced with having to do it. In the end, I couldnt take the surgical treatment simply because it felt too much like what it was. I wanted to feel like somehow it was more of a loss than ending the pregnancy. So I took the more dangerous root and got pretty ill for a while through the meds, but I dont regret it.

I respect some people dont think of these things the way I do. But what your friend did was just downright irresponsible and a slap in the face to every women who has been trying to have children and either cant, or is struggling.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> BabyBoyle said:
> 
> 
> Wow so lucky for long strong nails! Mine are so weak, I have them done every 2 weeks and an overlay to keep them strong :(
> 
> the secret is.....................
> .....................................
> shush dont tell anyone......
> ...................................
> ..................................
> red nail varnish - any shade of red, any make, even a cheap make
> 
> theres something in red nail varnish that hardens the nails and makes them grow strongClick to expand...

really? i'm off to see if i have any red nail polish


----------



## sarahuk

> i dont know, they just grow - and their rock hard too!!

Pinks...I LURVE it when you talk dirty :winkwink:


----------



## Faythe

My nails :flower: (just before Xmas)
 



Attached Files:







MyNails.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moter98

i'm so jealous of your nails ladies!


----------



## Faythe

And before anyone asks, no, they're not fake :haha:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> BabyBoyle said:
> 
> 
> Wow so lucky for long strong nails! Mine are so weak, I have them done every 2 weeks and an overlay to keep them strong :(
> 
> the secret is.....................
> .....................................
> shush dont tell anyone......
> ...................................
> ..................................
> red nail varnish - any shade of red, any make, even a cheap make
> 
> theres something in red nail varnish that hardens the nails and makes them grow strongClick to expand...

Seriously?


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> My nails :flower: (just before Xmas)

MEH! Im jealous of you ladies and youre lovely hands!

I have to keep my nails super short while crocheting :( :sulk: :brat:


----------



## Faythe

I've only ever used silk wrap on mine if I ever have a month where they're being a little weak but usually I have no troubles with mine.

Gosh how small do my hands look in that pic!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBoyle said:
> 
> 
> Wow so lucky for long strong nails! Mine are so weak, I have them done every 2 weeks and an overlay to keep them strong :(
> 
> the secret is.....................
> .....................................
> shush dont tell anyone......
> ...................................
> ..................................
> red nail varnish - any shade of red, any make, even a cheap make
> 
> theres something in red nail varnish that hardens the nails and makes them grow strongClick to expand...
> 
> really? i'm off to see if i have any red nail polishClick to expand...

i dont know what it is in the colour but yes it works



sarahuk said:


> i dont know, they just grow - and their rock hard too!!
> 
> Pinks...I LURVE it when you talk dirty :winkwink:Click to expand...

lol i always talk dirty



Faythe said:


> My nails :flower: (just before Xmas)

loving the fluffy dressing gown lol



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBoyle said:
> 
> 
> Wow so lucky for long strong nails! Mine are so weak, I have them done every 2 weeks and an overlay to keep them strong :(
> 
> the secret is.....................
> .....................................
> shush dont tell anyone......
> ...................................
> ..................................
> red nail varnish - any shade of red, any make, even a cheap make
> 
> theres something in red nail varnish that hardens the nails and makes them grow strongClick to expand...
> 
> Seriously?Click to expand...

yep, they make them grow and they harden them


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I've only ever used silk wrap on mine if I ever have a month where they're being a little weak but usually I have no troubles with mine.
> 
> Gosh how small do my hands look in that pic!

Enjoy it...youll be looking back at that picture too some months from now once the pregnancy bloat kicks in and remembering sweet memories of what your hands and ankles used to look like! :haha:


----------



## Faythe

I've got my la la ears on LOL


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I've got my la la ears on LOL

:rofl:

sarah - she only wants to know the nice bits at the moment


----------



## sarahuk

Just hope you aint one of those women that get piles then...Or maybe DO hope..that way you can drag them up and use them as earmuffs while youre la-la'ing!

:haha:


----------



## Pinky32

right my little hunybuns im off to bed - some of us have to get up early n temp (unlike mummy bear)

See you girls tomorrow - have a good night/day

xxxxxx >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>going


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>going

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.gone


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky....Look...your ticker...today is going to be a BETTER day! The worst day has passed chickadee :flower:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I've got my la la ears on LOL
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> sarah - she only wants to know the nice bits at the momentClick to expand...

Guess we shouldnt mention anything with the word sag then :thumbup: Gotchya!

Good bits!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> right my little hunybuns im off to bed - some of us have to get up early n temp (unlike mummy bear)
> 
> See you girls tomorrow - have a good night/day
> 
> xxxxxx >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>going
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>going
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.gone

Goodnight lady!! x


----------



## moter98

night pinky!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I've got my la la ears on LOL
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> sarah - she only wants to know the nice bits at the momentClick to expand...
> 
> Guess we shouldnt mention anything with the word sag then :thumbup: Gotchya!
> 
> Good bits!Click to expand...

:rofl:

i don't think the first one will do it, but the second one, things will start to hang!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I've got my la la ears on LOL
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> sarah - she only wants to know the nice bits at the momentClick to expand...
> 
> Guess we shouldnt mention anything with the word sag then :thumbup: Gotchya!
> 
> Good bits!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> i don't think the first one will do it, but the second one, things will start to hang!Click to expand...

Mine hang anyway...should have had a reduction years ago rofl. On the plus side..when ive had two, I guess I can start using em as a bench!


----------



## Pinky32

im thinking that mine are pillows for when im feeding the twins :rofl:


----------



## SKP

Good night ladies, talk to you all tomorrow. Tomorrow i start my clomid for cd 3.


----------



## Faythe

Sarah you tease :haha:


----------



## moter98

Dreamed last night that I got my bfp. I took like 10 tests cause I just wanted to keep seeing that beautiful line. Then I woke up. I like my dreams better.


----------



## Faythe

It's a good sign Tina!


----------



## moter98

A bfp would have been a better sign.
Ah well. I'm usually very positive. That dream was just too real. So disappointing to wake up. I know I'm only 8dpo. Plenty of time yet


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, I'm 7dpo today and feel like I have loads of symptoms (which I get every month which keeps me going!) 
Have had extremly vivid dreams, cm stopped now :(, awful headaches, heartburn, achy legs at night!? I am sure it's all a coincidence! And they are none of the symptons I actually had when I was pregnant but it's nice to wish. 
Tough day today as this would have been my baby's due date :( 
Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Morning ladies,

Hope you are all well today. Wow..not as many pages of updates as Im used too!



> im thinking that mine are pillows for when im feeding the twins

Numb boob is better than numb arms!



> Sarah you tease

Sorry chick! Couldnt help myself rofl...hope youre feeling a bit less zombie today!



> A bfp would have been a better sign.
> Ah well. I'm usually very positive. That dream was just too real. So disappointing to wake up. I know I'm only 8dpo. Plenty of time yet

So true! Lots of days yet for that bfp to come! Its a good sign :D


> Tough day today as this would have been my baby's due date

Big hugs chick. Its not an easy day, It sucked to put it blunt. I spent my entire day holed up in my house hiding from the world feeling sorry for myself. I did feel better though once I was on the other side of it. I felt like I spent months waiting for that date to come around, so I wasnt able to really start to heal. But the day after I felt like it could finally fall into the past and I could take a step forwards from the healing.

Have a good cry and let it out. I felt better for it :hugs:


Today is official regular opk day for me. So excited about it! Feel like Im not in control :thumbup: Also did a test run on the preseed! Damn it was good. Good in the sense that OH said it didnt feel like lube at all...infact he couldnt feel it at all which means I got it nice and high which is exactly where it needs to be to help the swimmers now im in my window!

GOGO OV! :yipee:


----------



## Faythe

I feel zombie like because I slept in, ooops. Woooo go go girl!!!!


----------



## moter98

Rooster, sending :hugs: your way.


----------



## Betheney

Confident I'm 2dpo! (Well 1am on 2dpo) I've had no nausea to associate with ovulation, no cramps and my cervix seems a little lower and a little firmer, we BD anyway but I'm thinking if I test 10DPO then that's only 8 days away!!! COME ON BODY! THIS MONTH HAS TO BE MY MONTH I CAN FEEL IT. If it isn't this month...... I don't know what will happen to my state of mind :-S


----------



## Faythe

Betheney said:


> Confident I'm 2dpo! (Well 1am on 2dpo) I've had no nausea to associate with ovulation, no cramps and my cervix seems a little lower and a little firmer, we BD anyway but I'm thinking if I test 10DPO then that's only 8 days away!!! COME ON BODY! THIS MONTH HAS TO BE MY MONTH I CAN FEEL IT. If it isn't this month...... I don't know what will happen to my state of mind :-S

Sending you as much baby dust as I can muster :flower:


----------



## Faythe

OK so I can't help my POAS addiction. I just did another IC on urine I've only held for little over an hour and a bit diluted (extreme thirsty today)

It's getting much darker! I bet FMU will be super dark :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







13DPOIC.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Faythe

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, I'm 7dpo today and feel like I have loads of symptoms (which I get every month which keeps me going!)
> Have had extremly vivid dreams, cm stopped now :(, awful headaches, heartburn, achy legs at night!? I am sure it's all a coincidence! And they are none of the symptons I actually had when I was pregnant but it's nice to wish.
> Tough day today as this would have been my baby's due date :(
> Xx

Sending you lots of love honey. :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, I'm 7dpo today and feel like I have loads of symptoms (which I get every month which keeps me going!)
> Have had extremly vivid dreams, cm stopped now :(, awful headaches, heartburn, achy legs at night!? I am sure it's all a coincidence! And they are none of the symptons I actually had when I was pregnant but it's nice to wish.
> Tough day today as this would have been my baby's due date :(
> Xx

Im thinking of you hunny :hug:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> OK so I can't help my POAS addiction. I just did another IC on urine I've only held for little over an hour and a bit diluted (extreme thirsty today)
> 
> It's getting much darker! I bet FMU will be super dark :happydance:

that's a dark line for being so diluted!


----------



## moter98

Found this on PMS and Pregnancy Symptoms. This is why it's basically impossible to know if you are pregnant before a bfp. Looks like the only symptoms you can have that are not PMS related are Missed AF, Peeing a lot, darkening skin. That's it. I gotta say, I was really surprised at the sheer volume of symptoms that could be either!


Symptoms of PMS Pregnancy Symptoms
------- Missed Period
Bloating and Water Retention Bloating and Water Retention (Edema)
Breast Swelling and Tenderness	Breast Swelling and Tenderness
Insomnia and Trouble Sleeping	Insomnia and Trouble Sleeping 
Acne Acne
Fatigue Fatigue (First and Third Trimester)
Upset Stomach, Constipation Upset Stomach, Constipation
Headache Headache (common in First Trimester)
Backache Backache and Back Discomfort 
Appetite Changes Appetite Changes
Food Cravings Food Cravings 
Trouble Concentration Trouble Concentration and Memory 
Mood Swings and Crying Spells	Mood Swings, Emotional Rollercoaster
Nipple discharge Nipple discharge 
Changes in Libido Changes in Libido 
Abdominal and Pelvic Cramps Cramps
---------- Increased Urination
---------- Melasma (Darkening of Skin)
Nausea Nausea and Vomiting (Morning Sickness) 
Elevated Basal Body Temperature Elevated Basal Body Temperature


----------



## Faythe

Wow! That's a very similar list.

I have a bit of a dull backache today. Bleugh.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Wow! That's a very similar list.
> 
> I have a bit of a dull backache today. Bleugh.

hmmm....i don't know. it could be pms. :tease:


----------



## Faythe

Meanie! LOL


----------



## rooster100

thanks for all your kind word girlies :) im in liverpool tonight in a lovely hotel with dh. I love it here this is where we met and where he took me to propose. 
if only i was in my fertile period! hotel rooms feel like a little bit of a waste when your not!! (i know thats a bit naughty to say that!) you all know what i mean! xx


----------



## Faythe

I know what you mean but make sure you enjoy it chica *wink wink* xxx


----------



## moter98

dh has a close friend that is a pilot. He (in secret) spent a week discing will you marry me into a field. Then he told me his buddy was gonna take us up so dh could get an Ariel photo of all of his real estate listings. So we are up in the air and he's telling me to look for this house and I look down and see the words will you marry me? It was the sweetest thing ever!


----------



## Faythe

That is SO sweet!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## moter98

It's the sweetest thing he's ever done. I will always remember it. Dh is not a romantic guy so it was quite the surprise.


----------



## Faythe

He sounds like such a sweet guy. That is an awesome way to propose!


----------



## moter98

Yep, he's a keeper!


----------



## Faythe

Definately :D

I am so tired. Might go to bed soon.


----------



## moter98

I washed his iPhone and his wallet this morning. He left them in his pants pocket for the first time ever. Oops! I don't mind doing laundry but I've told him I don't check pockets and I don't turn shirts right side out. I think I'm gonna check him pockets from now though! I feel pretty bad about it. He didn't even get mad. Amazingly, his phone still works. We shut it off though and put it in rice to try to get all the water out.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Definately :D
> 
> I am so tired. Might go to bed soon.

Yep, you're pregnant!


----------



## Faythe

It still works?!


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Definately :D
> 
> I am so tired. Might go to bed soon.
> 
> Yep, you're pregnant!Click to expand...

Wasn't expecting to be hit with tiredness this early. 4 weeks tomorrow :D


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> It still works?!

Yes! I cannot believe it. He made a couple calls with it and played around with it see if all the functions worked and so far they do. He's gonna leave it in the rice till tomorrow so we will find out how well it works then


----------



## Faythe

Wow! That is impressive! My BB got wet in my bike jacket pocket and stopped working completely :wacko:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Definately :D
> 
> I am so tired. Might go to bed soon.
> 
> Yep, you're pregnant!Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't expecting to be hit with tiredness this early. 4 weeks tomorrow :DClick to expand...

Some preggers women get really tired during the first trimester. You will get your second wind by the second trimester, then probably tired again that last month or two. I always went to bed at 8pm when I was pregnant. Never needed naps but was wiped at the end of the day. The second trimester is my favorite time. You will feel great and the bump won't be so big that it's too uncomfortable


----------



## Faythe

I just feel that no matter how long I sleep, I am still tired :wacko:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Wow! That is impressive! My BB got wet in my bike jacket pocket and stopped working completely :wacko:

He did have a case in it and it was in his pocket and the iPhone is sealed pretty well. It's not like other phones where you can take the bak off and replace the battery. You gotta have tools and stuff. Hoping it was sealed well enough to prevent water from the logic board. I'm gonna google how to find those water damage detectors on an iPhone to see if they've been activated.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I just feel that no matter how long I sleep, I am still tired :wacko:

And you can't even drink a while bunch of caffeine to wake you up. Oh, the irony.


----------



## Faythe

Pretty lucky it's well sealed then! That's an expensive phone to drown :haha:


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I just feel that no matter how long I sleep, I am still tired :wacko:
> 
> And you can't even drink a while bunch of caffeine to wake you up. Oh, the irony.Click to expand...

I know. I've had a decaff latte today and it tasted good but didn't pep me up :nope:


----------



## moter98

And he has no insurance on it!!!!


----------



## Faythe

Oh dear. Very lucky then!!!


----------



## Pinky32

Hi there girlies xx


----------



## moter98

Hi pinky!!


----------



## Loulou1982

Hello guys I am new to this, I 28 I been with my husband for 3 years now.
We've been trying to conceive for a year now. I had an hsg in November 2011
And found out I only have one tube left due to a previous surgery. Then I got tested 
For pcos it came back negitive but my doctor still prescribed me 50 ml of clomid. I still
Have not conceived. Does anybody have any suggestions for me?


----------



## Pinky32

hows you hun?


----------



## moter98

Good. Retaining water like crazy today. This always happens a week before AF.:cry:


----------



## Pinky32

oi dont say that


----------



## moter98

I got a nap today! Slept for two hours. Feelike a million bucks.
How are you pinky pie?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> I got a nap today! Slept for two hours. Feelike a million bucks.
> How are you pinky pie?

ooohhh good girl!!!!!

i had a nap too lol

Im ok, woke up this morning, flooded everywhere so spent the first half hour scrubbing sheets etc but it seems to be lighter this afternoon

i normally have first day quite heavy then lessens off for 2 days then goes


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I got a nap today! Slept for two hours. Feelike a million bucks.
> How are you pinky pie?
> 
> ooohhh good girl!!!!!
> 
> i had a nap too lol
> 
> Im ok, woke up this morning, flooded everywhere so spent the first half hour scrubbing sheets etc but it seems to be lighter this afternoon
> 
> i normally have first day quite heavy then lessens off for 2 days then goesClick to expand...

af can be heavier after a loss. it could be that it's getting rid of any tissue left? or it could also be the AC regulating your cycles. 

hey, i'm getting stuff done today though. got 3 more loads of laundry, then finished. i also wash iphones. :dohh:


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I feel zombie like because I slept in, ooops. Woooo go go girl!!!!

Its good youre sleeping in however you look at it. Soon youre going to be totally zapped with all those hormonal changes :) 



> If it isn't this month...... I don't know what will happen to my state of mind

YAY for OV! Dont think about the whatifs. Let this next few weeks pass over and we shall take that issue IF we come to it :)



> It's getting much darker! I bet FMU will be super dark

Its definitely snuggling in nicely! Now you need to let us know the name of it so we dont keep calling it bean or It ;D



> Found this on PMS and Pregnancy Symptoms.

Thats really interesitng Tina! Also cofirms in my mind why I no longer try and SS :D


----------



## moter98

Loulou1982 said:


> Hello guys I am new to this, I 28 I been with my husband for 3 years now.
> We've been trying to conceive for a year now. I had an hsg in November 2011
> And found out I only have one tube left due to a previous surgery. Then I got tested
> For pcos it came back negitive but my doctor still prescribed me 50 ml of clomid. I still
> Have not conceived. Does anybody have any suggestions for me?

hi loulou. yep, this ttc thing sure can take awhile. sorry, i haven't got any suggestions for you. i've heard that clomid works wonders,so maybe it will work for you. GL!


----------



## rooster100

Loulou1982 said:


> Hello guys I am new to this, I 28 I been with my husband for 3 years now.
> We've been trying to conceive for a year now. I had an hsg in November 2011
> And found out I only have one tube left due to a previous surgery. Then I got tested
> For pcos it came back negitive but my doctor still prescribed me 50 ml of clomid. I still
> Have not conceived. Does anybody have any suggestions for me?

i cant think of any except do you know when u ovulate? use opks/temps etc? i think u ovulate from alternative tubes each month? so maybe it will take longer if you have one little tube left?im sure it will happen, these things take time even for us double tubed girls! its tough work this ttc thing! :nope:
when did you start the clomid?
i remember talking to a girl on this forum who was 28, had had breast cancer/double mastectomy and lots of chemo and was losing hope after 8 months of ttc. well last month she got her :bfp: so it will happen for all of us! people keep telling me it will happen when you least expect it! keep us updated and :dust: to you. it will happen xx


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I got a nap today! Slept for two hours. Feelike a million bucks.
> How are you pinky pie?
> 
> ooohhh good girl!!!!!
> 
> i had a nap too lol
> 
> Im ok, woke up this morning, flooded everywhere so spent the first half hour scrubbing sheets etc but it seems to be lighter this afternoon
> 
> i normally have first day quite heavy then lessens off for 2 days then goesClick to expand...
> 
> af can be heavier after a loss. it could be that it's getting rid of any tissue left? or it could also be the AC regulating your cycles.
> 
> hey, i'm getting stuff done today though. got 3 more loads of laundry, then finished. i also wash iphones. :dohh:Click to expand...

Damm i nearly forgot to take this evenings dose of AC - thanks for reminding me lol

[email protected] loads of stuff done - i read about the iphone, if your going to wash any phone then the iphone is best - lucky girl!

ive had quite bad cramps yesterday and today :cry:


----------



## sarahuk

> and I look down and see the words will you marry me? It was the sweetest thing ever!

Thats so romantic!!



> Some preggers women get really tired during the first trimester.

Matt kept checking my pulse for the time that I was pregnant  I think I woke to eat and pee lol#



> Good. Retaining water like crazy today. This always happens a week before AF

Also pregancy symptom remember? You should since it was your research!!



> i think u ovulate from alternative tubes each month?

I actually asked my specialist baout that when I was in for the ectopic (cos i thoiught i could pinpoint when Id ovulate from my non-ectopic side) but he said no, that its completely random as to which ovary goes on to be the major player in the month

Pinky...sorry to hear you had a messy night. It could be like Tina said that your body is starting to get into its natural rhythm. The pill made me lighter, when i came off it, it was a shock!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I got a nap today! Slept for two hours. Feelike a million bucks.
> How are you pinky pie?
> 
> ooohhh good girl!!!!!
> 
> i had a nap too lol
> 
> Im ok, woke up this morning, flooded everywhere so spent the first half hour scrubbing sheets etc but it seems to be lighter this afternoon
> 
> i normally have first day quite heavy then lessens off for 2 days then goesClick to expand...
> 
> af can be heavier after a loss. it could be that it's getting rid of any tissue left? or it could also be the AC regulating your cycles.
> 
> hey, i'm getting stuff done today though. got 3 more loads of laundry, then finished. i also wash iphones. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Damm i nearly forgot to take this evenings dose of AC - thanks for reminding me lol
> 
> [email protected] loads of stuff done - i read about the iphone, if your going to wash any phone then the iphone is best - lucky girl!
> 
> ive had quite bad cramps yesterday and today :cry:Click to expand...

midol always works for me. have you tried it?


----------



## moter98

haha! sarah , you are right. water retention could be either. i think the bfn's are starting to get to me again. i should stop testing so much


----------



## Pinky32

Sarah - what worries me is that the main reason i went on pill 20 years ago is because i was constantly on an af - if i remember right, af lasted a week, then a week off then back on again etc etc

im hoping that my cycles wont go back to that

Tina - that is soooooooooooooo sweet - i got choked up when i read that - im very emotional today


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I got a nap today! Slept for two hours. Feelike a million bucks.
> How are you pinky pie?
> 
> ooohhh good girl!!!!!
> 
> i had a nap too lol
> 
> Im ok, woke up this morning, flooded everywhere so spent the first half hour scrubbing sheets etc but it seems to be lighter this afternoon
> 
> i normally have first day quite heavy then lessens off for 2 days then goesClick to expand...
> 
> af can be heavier after a loss. it could be that it's getting rid of any tissue left? or it could also be the AC regulating your cycles.
> 
> hey, i'm getting stuff done today though. got 3 more loads of laundry, then finished. i also wash iphones. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Damm i nearly forgot to take this evenings dose of AC - thanks for reminding me lol
> 
> [email protected] loads of stuff done - i read about the iphone, if your going to wash any phone then the iphone is best - lucky girl!
> 
> ive had quite bad cramps yesterday and today :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> midol always works for me. have you tried it?Click to expand...

im hardcore - not taken anything


----------



## moter98

oooh. you are brave pinky! i went on the pill because i had horrible cramps. so bad i would sometimes even throw up. then when we ttc ds they were just as bad. oddly enough, since i had him, cramps aren't that bad. i take 2 midol usually on day 2 of af, and just in the morning and i'm good to go. i've read that birth "cleans" you out and you can get less painful af as a result. it worked for me, yay!
pinky, i hope your cycle stay regular girl.
DS is up from his nap. gotta go him. be right back.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> oooh. you are brave pinky! i went on the pill because i had horrible cramps. so bad i would sometimes even throw up. then when we ttc ds they were just as bad. oddly enough, since i had him, cramps aren't that bad. i take 2 midol usually on day 2 of af, and just in the morning and i'm good to go. i've read that birth "cleans" you out and you can get less painful af as a result. it worked for me, yay!
> pinky, i hope your cycle stay regular girl.
> DS is up from his nap. gotta go him. be right back.

yeah i heard that birth cleans you out too - i;ll use that as my excuse for wanting a baby lol

the cramps havent been too bad - not when i compare it to the pain ive suffered this last year anyway lol

well, it will be interesting to see how long this new cycle is going to be - im gonna put a bet on that its 24 days


----------



## moter98

DS LOVES his daddy. If daddy is around, I may as well be non-existant. DS cries and cries for daddy, but for mommy? nope. :cry:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> oooh. you are brave pinky! i went on the pill because i had horrible cramps. so bad i would sometimes even throw up. then when we ttc ds they were just as bad. oddly enough, since i had him, cramps aren't that bad. i take 2 midol usually on day 2 of af, and just in the morning and i'm good to go. i've read that birth "cleans" you out and you can get less painful af as a result. it worked for me, yay!
> pinky, i hope your cycle stay regular girl.
> DS is up from his nap. gotta go him. be right back.
> 
> yeah i heard that birth cleans you out too - i;ll use that as my excuse for wanting a baby lol
> 
> the cramps havent been too bad - not when i compare it to the pain ive suffered this last year anyway lol
> 
> well, it will be interesting to see how long this new cycle is going to be - im gonna put a bet on that its 24 daysClick to expand...

24 days will be a perfect cycle length pinky.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> DS LOVES his daddy. If daddy is around, I may as well be non-existant. DS cries and cries for daddy, but for mommy? nope. :cry:

ye but during the week, hes all yours - at the weekend hes a daddys boy



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> oooh. you are brave pinky! i went on the pill because i had horrible cramps. so bad i would sometimes even throw up. then when we ttc ds they were just as bad. oddly enough, since i had him, cramps aren't that bad. i take 2 midol usually on day 2 of af, and just in the morning and i'm good to go. i've read that birth "cleans" you out and you can get less painful af as a result. it worked for me, yay!
> pinky, i hope your cycle stay regular girl.
> DS is up from his nap. gotta go him. be right back.
> 
> yeah i heard that birth cleans you out too - i;ll use that as my excuse for wanting a baby lol
> 
> the cramps havent been too bad - not when i compare it to the pain ive suffered this last year anyway lol
> 
> well, it will be interesting to see how long this new cycle is going to be - im gonna put a bet on that its 24 daysClick to expand...
> 
> 24 days will be a perfect cycle length pinky.Click to expand...

id rather my next cycle be 9 months long :cry:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> DS LOVES his daddy. If daddy is around, I may as well be non-existant. DS cries and cries for daddy, but for mommy? nope. :cry:
> 
> ye but during the week, hes all yours - at the weekend hes a daddys boy
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> oooh. you are brave pinky! i went on the pill because i had horrible cramps. so bad i would sometimes even throw up. then when we ttc ds they were just as bad. oddly enough, since i had him, cramps aren't that bad. i take 2 midol usually on day 2 of af, and just in the morning and i'm good to go. i've read that birth "cleans" you out and you can get less painful af as a result. it worked for me, yay!
> pinky, i hope your cycle stay regular girl.
> DS is up from his nap. gotta go him. be right back.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i heard that birth cleans you out too - i;ll use that as my excuse for wanting a baby lol
> 
> the cramps havent been too bad - not when i compare it to the pain ive suffered this last year anyway lol
> 
> well, it will be interesting to see how long this new cycle is going to be - im gonna put a bet on that its 24 daysClick to expand...
> 
> 24 days will be a perfect cycle length pinky.Click to expand...
> 
> id rather my next cycle be 9 months long :cry:Click to expand...

oh, but of course!


----------



## SKP

Cd 3 for me, Hvae cramps, and last night it all went through my clothes.

Tomorrow getting my estradol and fsh tested. Then I will get my results if I ovulated with the pro, and check the hormne s of the estradol and fsh.


----------



## moter98

GL with your tests SKP.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> DS LOVES his daddy. If daddy is around, I may as well be non-existant. DS cries and cries for daddy, but for mommy? nope. :cry:




moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> oooh. you are brave pinky! i went on the pill because i had horrible cramps. so bad i would sometimes even throw up. then when we ttc ds they were just as bad. oddly enough, since i had him, cramps aren't that bad. i take 2 midol usually on day 2 of af, and just in the morning and i'm good to go. i've read that birth "cleans" you out and you can get less painful af as a result. it worked for me, yay!
> pinky, i hope your cycle stay regular girl.
> DS is up from his nap. gotta go him. be right back.
> 
> yeah i heard that birth cleans you out too - i;ll use that as my excuse for wanting a baby lol
> 
> the cramps havent been too bad - not when i compare it to the pain ive suffered this last year anyway lol
> 
> well, it will be interesting to see how long this new cycle is going to be - im gonna put a bet on that its 24 daysClick to expand...
> 
> 24 days will be a perfect cycle length pinky.Click to expand...




moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> DS LOVES his daddy. If daddy is around, I may as well be non-existant. DS cries and cries for daddy, but for mommy? nope. :cry:
> 
> ye but during the week, hes all yours - at the weekend hes a daddys boy
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> oooh. you are brave pinky! i went on the pill because i had horrible cramps. so bad i would sometimes even throw up. then when we ttc ds they were just as bad. oddly enough, since i had him, cramps aren't that bad. i take 2 midol usually on day 2 of af, and just in the morning and i'm good to go. i've read that birth "cleans" you out and you can get less painful af as a result. it worked for me, yay!
> pinky, i hope your cycle stay regular girl.
> DS is up from his nap. gotta go him. be right back.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i heard that birth cleans you out too - i;ll use that as my excuse for wanting a baby lol
> 
> the cramps havent been too bad - not when i compare it to the pain ive suffered this last year anyway lol
> 
> well, it will be interesting to see how long this new cycle is going to be - im gonna put a bet on that its 24 daysClick to expand...
> 
> 24 days will be a perfect cycle length pinky.Click to expand...
> 
> id rather my next cycle be 9 months long :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> oh, but of course!Click to expand...

being realisti though - shall we have a 1p bet on 24 days?



SKP said:


> Cd 3 for me, Hvae cramps, and last night it all went through my clothes.
> 
> Tomorrow getting my estradol and fsh tested. Then I will get my results if I ovulated with the pro, and check the hormne s of the estradol and fsh.

awww im sorry skp -same for me hun

ooh fingers crossed


----------



## Pinky32

Tina - your chart is looking good sweetie pie


----------



## moter98

thanks. at least its lookin like i o'd. no temp dip. i know it doesnt necessarily mean anything. just can't shake the feeling that i'm out already.:grr:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> thanks. at least its lookin like i o'd. no temp dip. i know it doesnt necessarily mean anything. just can't shake the feeling that i'm out already.:grr:

oi im the negative one - not you

i had a big temp dip and what did that mean? nothing! dont worry about things like that hun


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> thanks. at least its lookin like i o'd. no temp dip. i know it doesnt necessarily mean anything. just can't shake the feeling that i'm out already.:grr:
> 
> oi im the negative one - not you
> 
> i had a big temp dip and what did that mean? nothing! dont worry about things like that hunClick to expand...

i'm usually very positive. must have been that dream that's thrown me off today.


----------



## Pinky32

i dont believe in dreams anymore

i had two that were so real and lifelike and it didnt happen


----------



## Betheney

Dreams are rubbish!! I dreamt my whole pregnancy I was having a boy and well... she came out with a Vag instead

I'm 2dpo today and feeling pretty positive.


----------



## Pinky32

Betheney said:


> Dreams are rubbish!! I dreamt my whole pregnancy I was having a boy and well... she came out with a Vag instead.

:rofl:

i had a dream that i was preggy with twins and that i got my bfp at 11DPO

instead at 11DPO i woke up to spotting then af the next day

not going to listen to them again

EDIT Glad your feeling positive


----------



## moter98

i know the dream doesn't mean anything. it was just so real, i was disappointed when i woke up


----------



## Betheney

The worst dreams are when you dream hubby cheated on you and they are so real when you wake up you just have this urge to smack him in the head and you hate him no matter how much you KNOW it was a dream, when they're so life like it sucks.


----------



## Pinky32

i had a dream a few years ago that i won the lottery and gave my sis £500,000 and she complained

in the morning it was so real that i phoned her up and called her selfish and then i realised it was a dream lol


----------



## moter98

Betheney said:


> The worst dreams are when you dream hubby cheated on you and they are so real when you wake up you just have this urge to smack him in the head and you hate him no matter how much you KNOW it was a dream, when they're so life like it sucks.

LOL! I know!! That happens to both me and dh sometimes.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i had a dream a few years ago that i won the lottery and gave my sis £500,000 and she complained
> 
> in the morning it was so real that i phoned her up and called her selfish and then i realised it was a dream lol

:rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

we hardly talk so she should be grateful i gave her anything - bitch


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> we hardly talk so she should be grateful i gave her anything - bitch

haha! i always wanted a sister. i thought it would be so much fun, doing girl things together. my brothers are very close. kinda makes me jealous.


----------



## Pinky32

my sis blamed me foreverything

my fault i had blonde hair
my fault i was taller
my fault i had long hair
my fault i had big boobs
my fault blah blah blah

the older we got the more we didnt talk

now shes married and the last time i saw her was aug at her wedding

she didnt even call over xmas after my mum told her i was rushed to hospital xmas eve


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> my sis blamed me foreverything
> 
> my fault i had blonde hair
> my fault i was taller
> my fault i had long hair
> my fault i had big boobs
> my fault blah blah blah
> 
> the older we got the more we didnt talk
> 
> now shes married and the last time i saw her was aug at her wedding
> 
> she didnt even call over xmas after my mum told her i was rushed to hospital xmas eve

oh, that's so sad! how can she blame you for any of those things? it's not like you can make yourself shorter. geez. i can't even imagine how much that must have hurt to not even get a call from your sister after being in hospital. it sounds like she is very jealous of you.


----------



## Pinky32

it hurt but then i knew she wouldnt call - shes older than me, and if i call her and say you never call me she just says "well you never call me!"

well apparently i could changem height n hair etc or so she thought

she thought i had it all

bollox to her -= she doesnt know what i went thru 20 years ago and im bolloxed if im going to open up and tell her

she treats my mum the same


----------



## moter98

Does your family get together for holidays?


----------



## Pinky32

i saw my dad and his wife 3 days before xmas

my mum lives about 100 yards from me so i see her daily

the next time i see my sis will be when i announce im preggy - so if i dont get preggy then i wont be seeing her


----------



## moter98

oh. maybe it's not so great having a sister.


----------



## Pinky32

no

i dont think ill beseeing her this year lol


----------



## moter98

got 2 more loads of laundry left.....gettin there!


----------



## Pinky32

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy gwannnnn girl!


----------



## Betheney

have 3 sistes and 3 brothers but 2 of my sisters are under 10 so it's different with them. My other sister is 18 months older than me and we fought and hated one another all throughout our teen years then we she left home and i finished school we became really good friends. Even now we probably only talk once or twice a month on the phone (there's about 1700kms between us) and we can talk for hours and sound like the best of friends and we get along really well. BUT if we get together for family gatherings even if it's for 1 DAY! we fight like crazy and are really nasty and spiteful to one another and i hate her with such a passion.

So we're fantastic as long as we're on opposite ends of the country. lol


----------



## Betheney

The thing that really pisses me off about my sister is she's always crying to mum and dad about everything where as i'm not really open with my parents about our my personal life and whenever i'm going to be near my sister they caution me "Don't forget to be nice to your sister", "you sister in sensitive and get's upset easily don't pick on her" I AM SENSITIVE TOO!! YOU THINK I CAN HANDLE THE SHIT SHE SAYS TO ME!!!! i always feel in my family no one has my interests at heart and no one worries about me and then they say shit like "Don't make fun of her boyf, be nice about her boyf" This absolutely BAFFLES ME! because i've never said a bad thing about her boyf EVER!!! but yet everytime we're together she likes to chant to me "My boyf is better than your husband". Yet i'm the one always being cautioned to be nice GRRR 

Then the fighting ensues


----------



## moter98

oh my, maybe i am lucky to not have a sister! i just pictured lots of getting together to go shopping, lunches, going out, hanging out all the time, etc. i do have 3 SIL's and hardly talk to any of them unless we get together for family gatherings. i wanted to be close to them, but it never happened.


----------



## Pinky32

Betheney said:


> have 3 sistes and 3 brothers but 2 of my sisters are under 10 so it's different with them. My other sister is 18 months older than me and we fought and hated one another all throughout our teen years then we she left home and i finished school we became really good friends. Even now we probably only talk once or twice a month on the phone (there's about 1700kms between us) and we can talk for hours and sound like the best of friends and we get along really well. BUT if we get together for family gatherings even if it's for 1 DAY! we fight like crazy and are really nasty and spiteful to one another and i hate her with such a passion.
> 
> So we're fantastic as long as we're on opposite ends of the country. lol

its weird but i can understand that - if i speak to my sis on the phone we're fine but as soon as we get together she gets bitchy



Betheney said:


> The thing that really pisses me off about my sister is she's always crying to mum and dad about everything where as i'm not really open with my parents about our my personal life and whenever i'm going to be near my sister they caution me "Don't forget to be nice to your sister", "you sister in sensitive and get's upset easily don't pick on her" I AM SENSITIVE TOO!! YOU THINK I CAN HANDLE THE SHIT SHE SAYS TO ME!!!! i always feel in my family no one has my interests at heart and no one worries about me and then they say shit like "Don't make fun of her boyf, be nice about her boyf" This absolutely BAFFLES ME! because i've never said a bad thing about her boyf EVER!!! but yet everytime we're together she likes to chant to me "My boyf is better than your husband". Yet i'm the one always being cautioned to be nice GRRR
> 
> Then the fighting ensues

omg how petty is she!!!
my dad asked me the other day what i thought of my new brother-in-law - i replied "well ive only met him 3 times and each time he drank too much so i think hes a w****r
lol - im not anti drinking but dont like pple that drink too much unnecessarily

my poor dad didnt know what to say apart from "oh ok" lol

i think its funny that no matter how old we are, we still get told what to say and what not to say by our parents


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> oh my, maybe i am lucky to not have a sister! i just pictured lots of getting together to go shopping, lunches, going out, hanging out all the time, etc. i do have 3 SIL's and hardly talk to any of them unless we get together for family gatherings. i wanted to be close to them, but it never happened.

its great when sisters get on but its rare


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> oh my, maybe i am lucky to not have a sister! i just pictured lots of getting together to go shopping, lunches, going out, hanging out all the time, etc. i do have 3 SIL's and hardly talk to any of them unless we get together for family gatherings. i wanted to be close to them, but it never happened.
> 
> its great when sisters get on but its rareClick to expand...

my brothers are best friends. they hang out a couple times a week at least. i just thought if i had a sister then it would be that way


----------



## moter98

this thread has been quiet today! i barely needed to catch up at all.


----------



## Betheney

It's what girlfriends are for anyway. My BIL's girlfriend is a champ and we get on really well, i'll be devo if they ever break up. We have a common enemy though which we band together against... the in-laws.

My brothers are best friends


----------



## Pinky32

guys are like that, women are harder

i think with sisters theres a lot of bitchiness involved


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> this thread has been quiet today! i barely needed to catch up at all.

sorry - its because im emailing you :rofl:


----------



## Betheney

and to talk about how controlling parents are??? My in-laws!!! are so unbeleivable!!! Oh how i bet they wish they had just a few more strings on their son the puppet (my husband)


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> this thread has been quiet today! i barely needed to catch up at all.
> 
> sorry - its because im emailing you :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:
we're having two different convos at once. what great multitasking!


----------



## moter98

Betheney said:


> and to talk about how controlling parents are??? My in-laws!!! are so unbeleivable!!! Oh how i bet they wish they had just a few more strings on their son the puppet (my husband)

i've heard so many MIL horror stories.
i got very lucky. mine is absolutely wonderful. she never interferes or pushes anything. and shes a joy to be around. we talk like girlfrends when we see each other.


----------



## Pinky32

Betheney said:


> and to talk about how controlling parents are??? My in-laws!!! are so unbeleivable!!! Oh how i bet they wish they had just a few more strings on their son the puppet (my husband)

in-laws can either be your best friend or a nightmare



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> this thread has been quiet today! i barely needed to catch up at all.
> 
> sorry - its because im emailing you :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> we're having two different convos at once. what great multitasking!Click to expand...

thats cos we;re women who can do more than one thing at a time


----------



## moter98

looks like i have the next 2 days off! my mom doesn't want me to come in to office tomorrow cause roads are icy. will have to see if the plows get the salt on the roads by morning. we're supposed to get a couple more inches of snow tomorrow. i'm getting my hair done again on tues. i'm gonna try something different. i want a light brown color with blonde highlights. hope i will like it!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> looks like i have the next 2 days off! my mom doesn't want me to come in to office tomorrow cause roads are icy. will have to see if the plows get the salt on the roads by morning. we're supposed to get a couple more inches of snow tomorrow. i'm getting my hair done again on tues. i'm gonna try something different. i want a light brown color with blonde highlights. hope i will like it!

oooooh 2 days off yayyyyyyyyyyyyy

hhmmmmm light brown woud look nice on you

i brought a hair dye today - slightly darker with a hint of plum in it - dont think i can go any darker without goiing black


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> looks like i have the next 2 days off! my mom doesn't want me to come in to office tomorrow cause roads are icy. will have to see if the plows get the salt on the roads by morning. we're supposed to get a couple more inches of snow tomorrow. i'm getting my hair done again on tues. i'm gonna try something different. i want a light brown color with blonde highlights. hope i will like it!
> 
> oooooh 2 days off yayyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> hhmmmmm light brown woud look nice on you
> 
> i brought a hair dye today - slightly darker with a hint of plum in it - dont think i can go any darker without goiing blackClick to expand...

if you look at my fb pics, i used to be a level 9/10 blonde. i did it myself for years and loved it. then, my hair stylist talked me into having her do it. she is so expensive i couldn't afford to go every 4 weeks to get my roots touched up so kept going darker. i have never liked my hair one time since she has been doing it. i tried to get my bottled blonde back but haven't been able to, because i would first need to strip my hair of the darker dyed color and am too scared to do it. i also tried to match the colors she had dyed my hair but no matter what i used, it always came out looking warm. (she puts in cool colors) i'm asking her to go warm this time even though it doesn't match my skin tone in hopes of matching the color myself. i hate paying so much to get my hair done and then hating it anyway!


----------



## Pinky32

i totally agree!

i went to the hairdressers once and hated the colour. Then i used to be a hair model which was great as they would do your hair and if you didnt like it, they would do whatever it takes until your happy and that only costs £10

but then i decided to do it myself as i am paranoid about roots so its cheaper for me to buy a bottle at £4 and do it every 3-4 weeks

my mum cuts my hair so that doesnt cost me lol

all the hairstyles youve seen of me, my mum has cut


----------



## moter98

I love your hair! Your mom does a good job with cut and you do a good job with color!
I did ask my stylist if I can do my roots myself and she said she doesn't want me to because it makes it harder for her to get a matching color throughout my hair. It would be another thing if I actually liked it, but I hate it, lol!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> I love your hair! Your mom does a good job with cut and you do a good job with color!
> I did ask my stylist if I can do my roots myself and she said she doesn't want me to because it makes it harder for her to get a matching color throughout my hair. It would be another thing if I actually liked it, but I hate it, lol!

im growing it at the moment and its at the awkward stage lol i just keep thinking that long hair is better when i have a baby so that i can just get up in morning and tie it back - hmmmm maybe im better off just cutting it short again and adopt an older child lol

the stylist is right as the colours they use are different than what we get in the shops but its also so that you have to keep going back to them lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I love your hair! Your mom does a good job with cut and you do a good job with color!
> I did ask my stylist if I can do my roots myself and she said she doesn't want me to because it makes it harder for her to get a matching color throughout my hair. It would be another thing if I actually liked it, but I hate it, lol!
> 
> im growing it at the moment and its at the awkward stage lol i just keep thinking that long hair is better when i have a baby so that i can just get up in morning and tie it back - hmmmm maybe im better off just cutting it short again and adopt an older child lol
> 
> the stylist is right as the colours they use are different than what we get in the shops but its also so that you have to keep going back to them lolClick to expand...

yep! i did try to match it anyway at a local beauty supply store, but i would have to mix colors to achieve the right color. i'm too scared to try that! i just want my self dyed blonde hair back. :growlmad: it was really long too. halfway down my back. she convinced me to cut it. now i have problems with my ends flipping up. it's taking forever to grow out. my curls get more wavy and soft too when my hair is longer. she does do a good job with haircuts and getting the color right, it's just not what i want. if she can't do the color i want this time, i will be looking for a new stylist.


----------



## Pinky32

what about straighteners on the ends?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> what about straighteners on the ends?

yep. i use them. it's getting better the longer it gets. it should be gone within another inch or two of growth. that's the thing with curly hair, it's very unpredictable


----------



## Pinky32

oh my goodness its 1.40am!!!!!!!

i need to go to bed - no wonder im sitting here yawning and struggling to keep my eyes open lol

night night sweetheart have a good evening

xxxx


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> what about straighteners on the ends?
> 
> yep. i use them. it's getting better the longer it gets. it should be gone within another inch or two of growth. that's the thing with curly hair, it's very unpredictableClick to expand...

mine is so dead straight it wont take a curl or anything :nope:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> oh my goodness its 1.40am!!!!!!!
> 
> i need to go to bed - no wonder im sitting here yawning and struggling to keep my eyes open lol
> 
> night night sweetheart have a good evening
> 
> xxxx

you too pinky!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> what about straighteners on the ends?
> 
> yep. i use them. it's getting better the longer it gets. it should be gone within another inch or two of growth. that's the thing with curly hair, it's very unpredictableClick to expand...
> 
> mine is so dead straight it wont take a curl or anything :nope:Click to expand...

you have my dream hair.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> what about straighteners on the ends?
> 
> yep. i use them. it's getting better the longer it gets. it should be gone within another inch or two of growth. that's the thing with curly hair, it's very unpredictableClick to expand...
> 
> mine is so dead straight it wont take a curl or anything :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> you have my dream hair.Click to expand...

limp, lifeless and straight - yeah great :wacko: lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> what about straighteners on the ends?
> 
> yep. i use them. it's getting better the longer it gets. it should be gone within another inch or two of growth. that's the thing with curly hair, it's very unpredictableClick to expand...
> 
> mine is so dead straight it wont take a curl or anything :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> you have my dream hair.Click to expand...
> 
> limp, lifeless and straight - yeah great :wacko: lolClick to expand...

Shiny, smooth and straight= perfection


----------



## Pinky32

Morning girls

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy af is finally lightening up


----------



## Faythe

Morning honey. How's you :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

Morning everyone! Going back to Dublin today :( nice break though! Hope everyone is well. Glad to hear things are lightening up pinky! 
X


----------



## Faythe

How're you feeling today rooster? xx


----------



## Pinky32

Rooster - how was your naughty night in liverpool?

Faythe- you ok mummy bear?

Im on top of the world - OH just called me - told me all about the problems with baby - 4 day delivery!! His sugar level is low and he's on anti-biotics - OH has been staying at the hospital

But he reminded me that he loved me and he misses me wooooop wooooooop


----------



## Faythe

I'm OK. Twanged a muscle in my back lol. Quite sleepy so am heading back to bed in a mojo.

Awww glad he called. You feeling more happier today?


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I'm OK. Twanged a muscle in my back lol. Quite sleepy so am heading back to bed in a mojo.
> 
> Awww glad he called. You feeling more happier today?

you know what hun, i could get hit by a bus today and still be smiling

i know my situation is difficult but just getting that phone call has made all the difference

awwww hunny, go back to bed, take a warm water bottle with you and just relax - hope it gets better soon
xx


----------



## moter98

Morning all! I think I'm gonna brave the roads and go into the office today. Got another bfn this morning. No amount of squinting and turning the test would make a line be there. :( I don't want to sit at home and brood over it all day. Yes I know it's early yet, yada, yada, yada.


----------



## Betheney

Pinky what's the story with your OH in hospital? who's baby? what's going on?


----------



## Faythe

Awww Tina! Keep positive! I too had stark BFN's at 9DPO :hugs:

I'm so glad for you Pinky. Hope he comes to see you soon xx


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Awww Tina! Keep positive! I too had stark BFN's at 9DPO :hugs:
> 
> I thought you had a maybe line at 9dpo? That was the blurry pic that you posted. Or was that 10dpo


----------



## Faythe

10dpo was my squinter lol :haha:

It is OK for me to drink pressed orange juice, isn't it? I've just had a glass and really fancy another.


----------



## moter98

I don't know. Don't see why not.


----------



## Faythe

Just double checked. 9dpo was stark white and it was 10dpo that I got that squinter. 

What's the weather like your way today? It's a bit grey here.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Just double checked. 9dpo was stark white and it was 10dpo that I got that squinter.
> 
> What's the weather like your way today? It's a bit grey here.

That gives me hope! FX for a nice squinter tomorrow then.

It's snowing here. Roads a bit icy, but the plows got out in time to lay down enough salt. We shouldn't get more than an inch or two of snow. Very mild winter for us! It's in the 20's here. Haven't seen the sun in so long I can't remember what it looks like, lol! It's usually overcast for months in winter.


----------



## Faythe

I bet it makes for a beautiful winter wonderland over Christmas? I think snow over Christmas makes it really magical :D


----------



## moter98

Yes. Except we didn't have any this Xmas!


----------



## Faythe

Oh my! Well, don't I feel like a twonk now :dohh::haha:


----------



## moter98

Lol! We usually do. Just a very odd winter this year.


----------



## Faythe

Eeee SG1 is on :D I never get bored of watching it!


----------



## moter98

Enjoy your show


----------



## Faythe

I multi task with the laptop and watching TV :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Morning all! I think I'm gonna brave the roads and go into the office today. Got another bfn this morning. No amount of squinting and turning the test would make a line be there. :( I don't want to sit at home and brood over it all day. Yes I know it's early yet, yada, yada, yada.

you be careful tina!!!!

brooding? early sign? lol



Betheney said:


> Pinky what's the story with your OH in hospital? who's baby? what's going on?

Longgggggggggg story hun, short version is, my oh had a baby on friday morning which ive known about since the start of the preggy


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Oh my! Well, don't I feel like a twonk now :dohh::haha:

Twonk :rofl:

afternoon mumy bear - how you feeling today?


----------



## Faythe

OK hon. Still a little sleepy even though I've slept tonnes. Taking it easy as my back keeps twanging today.


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> OK hon. Still a little sleepy even though I've slept tonnes. Taking it easy as my back keeps twanging today.

awwww cant you get chris to give you a back rub tonight - after all the hard work you;ve done baking a seed, its the least he can do


----------



## Faythe

I'm a little annoyed with him. I don't think it's actually sunk in yet and I don't think it will until shrimpette is here. I know that's not his fault but I wish he'd be as crazily happy as I am lol


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I'm a little annoyed with him. I don't think it's actually sunk in yet and I don't think it will until shrimpette is here. I know that's not his fault but I wish he'd be as crazily happy as I am lol

hes a man!!!!

you;ve been doing all the charting, temping, opks, checking cm, checking cp, investigating vitamins, watching food/drink intake, watching sperm race films, talking to us 24/7, waiting for ov to happen, nerves through 2ww etc so it will take time for it to sink in

once you get a little belly, it will dawn on him that its real


----------



## Faythe

I hope so. Either that or it'll suddenly hit him at the birth and he'll be reduced to a teary wreck haha!


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I hope so. Either that or it'll suddenly hit him at the birth and he'll be reduced to a teary wreck haha!

im sure once he nicks your gas n air he will be fine :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

I don't want G&A. Had it before and it makes me pukey :sick:


----------



## Pinky32

just as well cos he;ll be on it


----------



## Faythe

I want a natural birth. No pain relief. I've suffered with my gallbladder for many years and a lady who also suffered said it was much worse than childbirth. I think i'll be OK!


----------



## Pinky32

i quite fancy a water birth but then again ive gotta get preggy first - talk about looking ahead pinky :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

I did think about that but I think i'd freak out.


----------



## Pinky32

ewwwww i just thought - if i poo'd in childbirth it will floating around me :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

Eugh! Trust you LOL! I just took a pic of my 4 week bloat haha!


----------



## Pinky32

you have to think of these things!!!! lol

ooooog lemme see please - your "bloated" is prob what my tummy should look like now lol


----------



## Faythe

You really want to see it? It's bleugh!


----------



## Pinky32

yeah i wanna see wht you call bloated lol


----------



## Faythe

OK, here's my 4 week bloat. I've gained a little too since having my surgery and not weight lifting.
 



Attached Files:







4weeks.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pinky32

awwww thats cute

remember that pose -we want weekly poses so that we can see bump grow week by week

I have to say mummy bear - i was born with a bigger tummy than that lol


----------



## Faythe

I will do weekly pictures :D

Oh shush woman. Don't make me slap you!


----------



## Pinky32

oooh we can compare week by week

would it be rude if i asked if you could measure around your tummy too

just be interesting to see exactly how big your getting weekly

obviously we have to deduct the pizzas your having lol


----------



## Pinky32

p,.s. you dont have to tell us the measurement now, just how much it grows weekly


----------



## Faythe

Noooo I am keeping those measurements to myself LOL!


----------



## Pinky32

no what i mean is, for example 

if your tumy was 30" inches now, dont tell us that number but just let us know its grown 2" in a week

im just curious and nosey how quickly a tummy grows


----------



## Faythe

Oh ofcourse! I see what you mean now. I am such a plank at times!


----------



## Pinky32

lol nooooooooooo i would never ask someone their measurements lol

i think its a monday thing now, new pic of bump with an update of how many inches

i think once you have a proper bum, chris will start to believe


----------



## moter98

I measured mine! It grew 10" total


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> haha! sarah , you are right. water retention could be either. i think the bfn's are starting to get to me again. i should stop testing so much

Should...but I reckon by the time I get more up to date with the thread youll have tested again!

Your temps are looking good though! Nice rise this morning :thumbup:



> Sarah - what worries me is that the main reason i went on pill 20 years ago is because i was constantly on an af - if i remember right, af lasted a week, then a week off then back on again etc etc

Hmm yes that wouldnt be much fun. It seems to me though based on your last periods that things might be starting to actuall settle...not like they used to be before. Im so curious as to when youre going to OV this cycle again! We might end up being OV buddies :D :happydance:



> DS LOVES his daddy. If daddy is around, I may as well be non-existant. DS cries and cries for daddy, but for mommy? nope.

The joys of motherhood eh? I bet daddy loves it till he needs his nose wiping or bum changing...then its all mommy!



> id rather my next cycle be 9 months long

Crossing my fingers and toes! And Matts manhood too...hes a :grr: you know...quite literally...that must count for atleat 2 extra pinkies!


----------



## sarahuk

> Tomorrow getting my estradol and fsh tested. Then I will get my results if I ovulated with the pro, and check the hormne s of the estradol and fsh.

Hope all the tests go well SKP!



> Dreams are rubbish!! I dreamt my whole pregnancy I was having a boy and well... she came out with a Vag instead

Lol Beth!! The vag comment had me giggling :D Im glad that youre feeling positive though! Spread that pma around!


> The worst dreams are when you dream hubby cheated on you and they are so real when you wake up you just have this urge to smack him in the head and you hate him no matter how much you KNOW it was a dream, when they're so life like it sucks.

Lol I know those too well. Had one of those dreams once and punched him. Thought I was doing it in my sleep but woke up to him shouting "wtf"...woops!



> in the morning it was so real that i phoned her up and called her selfish and then i realised it was a dream lol

HAHAHAHAHA....funny :D


----------



## sarahuk

> haha! i always wanted a sister. i thought it would be so much fun, doing girl things together. my brothers are very close. kinda makes me jealous.

You can have mine...having a sister made me realise how much I wish Id had a brother instead lol. My sister is older and didnt enjoy that my parents fell pregnant with me. So...weve had plenty of those "my life was ruined the second you were born" arguements over the years. Not my bloody fault she was 13 when I was born..not like my parents planned it or anything. They were told they couldnt have any more kids!

Siblings...gotta love em...


> oh my, maybe i am lucky to not have a sister! i just pictured lots of getting together to go shopping, lunches, going out, hanging out all the time, etc. i do have 3 SIL's and hardly talk to any of them unless we get together for family gatherings. i wanted to be close to them, but it never happened.

nah you dont need a sister for that. You want a gay-bff! Best of both worlds. I used to have a gay best mate...so much fun and the drama is always good drama!


----------



## sarahuk

> i've heard so many MIL horror stories.
> i got very lucky. mine is absolutely wonderful. she never interferes or pushes anything. and shes a joy to be around. we talk like girlfrends when we see each other.

Mine likes 2k miles away in another country so no issues for me! Shes also lovely. Shes also got a perma breathing tube in her neck so finds it hard to talk. So she doesnt have a good job with calling. Shes not a nagger anyway but she wouldnt be able too if she wanted too. Makes comunicating hard though :(


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> I measured mine! It grew 10" total

oooooooooooooh - i dont think anyone would notice if i put 10" on :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

What do you reckon girls?

A monday update pic of mummy bears tummy growing????


----------



## moter98

Um, yeah it will be noticeable


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> yeah i wanna see wht you call bloated lol




Pinky32 said:


> What do you reckon girls?
> 
> A monday update pic of mummy bears tummy growing????

Sounds good to me! Faythe has an itty bitty mummy tummy so far.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Um, yeah it will be noticeable

you havent seen my tummy :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Morning honey. How's you :hugs:

Happy 4 weeks!



> Yes I know it's early yet, yada, yada, yada.

Good...then I dont have to nag on you Tina!


> I'm a little annoyed with him. I don't think it's actually sunk in yet and I don't think it will until shrimpette is here. I know that's not his fault but I wish he'd be as crazily happy as I am lol

Awww dont worry hell get there :) Its different for the man I think since they dont see anything really happening straight away. Im sure by scan time it will be compltely different...spesh when you start to show too :)



> ewwwww i just thought - if i poo'd in childbirth it will floating around me

They scoop it out Pinks dont worry about that!


> I just took a pic of my 4 week bloat haha!

And you thought your life of counting in two week blocks was over. Now its pictures every two weeks or imma slap you :D



> i think once you have a proper bum, chris will start to believe

If baby is growing in her bum..I think she got bigger problems :haha:


----------



## sarahuk

> What do you reckon girls?
> 
> A monday update pic of mummy bears tummy growing????

Definitely!


----------



## Pinky32

lol thats obviously a typ - should have been bump 

I didnt know they scooped the poo out - still dont really want to see it floating about until then


----------



## Pinky32

Sarah - ive asked for weekly pics - not fortnightly 

I want to see how all these pizzas are affecting her lol


----------



## Faythe

I can do weekly but you'll have to excuse the squidgyness!


----------



## moter98

You are teeny tiny faythe


----------



## Faythe

I am not lol I feel like since surgery I've gotten very squishy


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> lol thats obviously a typ - should have been bump
> 
> I didnt know they scooped the poo out - still dont really want to see it floating about until then

Yeah they keep the water clear :)

Its the same with the home birthing pools you can order. My mate had one and it came with a paddle thingy to scoop out anything that was floating round lol.



> Sarah - ive asked for weekly pics - not fortnightly

Yeah sorry! In my defence I wrote that before I saw your new request...Faythe..I second her demands!!



> I am not lol I feel like since surgery I've gotten very squishy

Ive felt that way ever since I worked out what my fingers were for :D


----------



## Faythe

LOL! You girls crack me up!


----------



## Pinky32

awwwww a little paddle lol

wooo hooo i just booked two men and a van to move my mum into her new flat on fruday - just told her to start packing!!


yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy i think AF is finishing - wooo wooo this is my 3rd day and i thought it was never gonna stop


----------



## Pinky32

ooh i love a bit of squishy


----------



## Faythe

I can't wait for Chris to cook dinner. Home made beef burgers with bacon and cheese *drools*


----------



## sarahuk

Meh that sounded GREAT Faythe!!!

Mind you..made matt hit the kitchen and he made me some lovely steak mmmm!

Glad that AF is clearing up Pinks! Im thinking..since you OVd on day 9, you should start opking really soon!

I had a tiny bit darker today, still really feint though. Temps normally put me oving on CD13/14 so my surge better hurry up and happen :D

Do your lines gradually get there then BOOM, or is it really feint right up until the surge?


----------



## Faythe

Oh man, it was SO good! My OPK's built up to the surge :)


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Oh man, it was SO good! My OPK's built up to the surge :)

I am officially jealous of your burger!! 

Ok...thanks for confirming chickadee! Wasnt sure what to expect with it since it never happened the last time  Im so nervous it wont this time too and that it means im not ovulating. Although I am defo getting crosshairs so hmm. Oh well..time shall tell!

Im sooooo ready for this ttc to be damn over and to join you on the other side! Im starting to forget what life was like now before...thats not a good sign lol.


----------



## sarahuk

before ttc i mean :haha:


----------



## Faythe

I made the burgers but Chris cooked them. Made the bacon extra crispy too. Mmmm.

I hope your get your + OPK asap and join me with your BFP. I have a good feeling for you this cycle hon.


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I made the burgers but Chris cooked them. Made the bacon extra crispy too. Mmmm.
> 
> I hope your get your + OPK asap and join me with your BFP. I have a good feeling for you this cycle hon.

Ahhhh stop it stop it stop it stop it!!!! Crispy bacon is my weakness...and I really dont want to make myself puke by forcing down a mcdonalds burger out of sheer need for comfort eating lol!!

Ahh I really hope so chick. And if not, I have my doctors appointment to ask for tests! But tis ok...if your good feeling is wrong ill be coming to your house to rub your belly!!

Does bfp have a nickname yet? :D


----------



## Faythe

Yes! He/she is called Shrimpette. After Chris' nickname for me (Shrimpy)

Bleugh the McDonalds burgers always taste soggy. Never properly crispy.

Haha noooo! It makes me cringe :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Meh that sounded GREAT Faythe!!!
> 
> Mind you..made matt hit the kitchen and he made me some lovely steak mmmm!
> 
> Glad that AF is clearing up Pinks! Im thinking..since you OVd on day 9, you should start opking really soon!
> 
> I had a tiny bit darker today, still really feint though. Temps normally put me oving on CD13/14 so my surge better hurry up and happen :D
> 
> Do your lines gradually get there then BOOM, or is it really feint right up until the surge?

im going to start using opks this weekend onwards i think


----------



## Betheney

i miss bacon so much. It was one of my favorite meats. Just gotta keep telling myself i'm saving the piggies.


----------



## Faythe

Can't you get the stuff that tastes like bacon?


----------



## Betheney

there's one called Facon but i mean i know it's not going to even remotely taste like the real thing so i haven't bothered with it.


----------



## Pinky32

yayyyyy steve just popped round to see me woooooooop woooooooooooop

i told him that af was here but to be ready to get pounced next week!! (just hoping that i ov early next week now lol)


----------



## moter98

Woot woot! Yay, pinky!!

Our cycles aren't the same anymore. :( now you will be o'ing when I'm still on AF


----------



## SKP

My af was non existant today, only 2 spots :s no cramps either


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Woot woot! Yay, pinky!!
> 
> Our cycles aren't the same anymore. :( now you will be o'ing when I'm still on AF

ahhhhhhhhhhh but you could be cooking a bean though


----------



## Faythe

You will BOTH be cooking a bean :smug:


----------



## Pinky32

the only bean im gona be cooking is a baked bean :rofl:

morning mummy bear - hows you today?


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> the only bean im gona be cooking is a baked bean :rofl:
> 
> morning mummy bear - hows you today?

Ha ha,I feel a baked bean is all will be cooking too! 
Just read a whole pregnacy related conversation on my Facebook between too work friends moaning about their pregnancy symptons. I thought...........shut the f**k up!!


----------



## Faythe

I'm OK. I've managed to not twang myself this morning so fingers crossed. Seems to be worse when I lay down at night. Odd.

Got lots to do today as Chris had a right winge at me yesterday.


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> the only bean im gona be cooking is a baked bean :rofl:
> 
> morning mummy bear - hows you today?
> 
> Ha ha,I feel a baked bean is all will be cooking too!
> Just read a whole pregnacy related conversation on my Facebook between too work friends moaning about their pregnancy symptons. I thought...........shut the f**k up!!Click to expand...

dont you just love it when pple take over your facebook page lol

i now just delete anyones post that i dont want on there

ooooh 8DPO :winkwink:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I'm OK. I've managed to not twang myself this morning so fingers crossed. Seems to be worse when I lay down at night. Odd.
> 
> Got lots to do today as Chris had a right winge at me yesterday.

winge about what? housework stuff?

your having a baby - just wait till you waddle about the flat and cant bend down to pick something up lol


----------



## Faythe

Yeah because I didn't do much yesterday. I told him I was really really tired but being a man he doesn't understand. Miserable ******* lol


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Yeah because I didn't do much yesterday. I told him I was really really tired but being a man he doesn't understand. Miserable ******* lol

do you live in a mansion house with 100 bedrooms? surely there cant be that much to do

you have all day to do stuff so just take it one bit at a time, do one thing then chill for a bit, do another thing, then chill for a bit etc

men :dohh:


----------



## Faythe

I'll just do some washing and up put some washing on. Tough shit if he doesn't think I've done much :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

just tell him you were too busy watching SG1


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls was wondering if I could ask u a question? Do you think its worth buying ic hcg's? I never really POAS as I'm scared of bfn. I would say I have POAS x3 in the last 7 months in total. I have a terrible reoccuring nightmare that I will never ever see one agian :(. 
Do u think it's more exciting testing more often or should I just stick to what I gave been doing? Im so tired of this TTC (I have days like this) x


----------



## Faythe

I don't know hun, it's up to you? xxx


----------



## Pinky32

its hard to say rooster - everyones different

im so used to seeing a snow white result i dont mind poas but if its going to upset you then prob best not to


----------



## rooster100

I just feel I'm going on a bit of a rant today! Some days I feel calm about it and others I feel like I'm going mad and invest in all kinds of things (which are always useless!) 
I once bought two packs of digi opks and pre-seed and ended up paying a fortune that day. Still got af at the end of that month :( 

Sorry girls, don't know what's wrong with me today x


----------



## Pinky32

dont worry hun, we all get down days (im nearly always on a down day lol)

I buy things that i talk myself into really needing and must have it, and then by the time it arrives it just sits in the package

:hug:


----------



## rooster100

Thanks girls your so sweet I think sometimes I just like to rant and talk about these things but then not do them!


----------



## Faythe

Ranting is good! Get it all out!

BRB - Going for a bath before I put a washload on x


----------



## Pinky32

thats what we're here for my little irish princess!!!!!!!

:hugs:

although you had a nice time in UK, there were still things on your mind so its natural to feel down some days - the girls in here are really good at picking you back up


----------



## rooster100

thanks pinky, do you ever just feel like its never going to happen? i know we need to stay positive and im forever telling girls on here that! but i just dont feel hopeful anymore. my doc told me that 7 months was nothing and that i should not be worried unless i ge to september with no BFP! that feels like a lifetime away and not only that at the moment i feel like im going to get to september with no bfp. 
i ordered ic hcg just now, dont know why but i felt i had to! im 8dpo and feel nothing now. 
ahhhhhhhhhh!! :brat:
xx


----------



## Pinky32

8DPO is too early to feel anything - the egg only implants between 6-12dpo

i was told that i would hit a brick wall ](*,) around 6 months - it is hard to keep positive but you have to - think of the prize at the end!!!

its ok to have ordered the tests - put them away in a cupboard and when you feel that its time, take a test, if your not mentally ready then just leave them in the cupboard

~Faythe is now preggy and even she hasnt got symptoms yet apart from being tired - each pregnancy is different and not everyone feels something at the early stages

doesnt mean its not going to happen - you just have to keep strong and believe


----------



## Faythe

Ah man! I feel like a million dollars now I've had a bath :D

Don't fret Rooster. I had no symptoms at all and it's only now at 15dpo that I am getting any. Tiredness (extreme) and very painful nipples lol.


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> 8DPO is too early to feel anything - the egg only implants between 6-12dpo
> 
> i was told that i would hit a brick wall ](*,) around 6 months - it is hard to keep positive but you have to - think of the prize at the end!!!
> 
> its ok to have ordered the tests - put them away in a cupboard and when you feel that its time, take a test, if your not mentally ready then just leave them in the cupboard
> 
> ~Faythe is now preggy and even she hasnt got symptoms yet apart from being tired - each pregnancy is different and not everyone feels something at the early stages
> 
> doesnt mean its not going to happen - you just have to keep strong and believe

thanks! your right it does feel like you hit a brick wall after 6 months!:-({|=


----------



## Pinky32

its hard to keep going month after month but if you give up now, youve wasted those months

the thing that keeps me going is when my friends get bfp's - im highly happy for them and jealous at the same time but then i think "well if it can happen to them,it can happen to me"


----------



## Faythe

Keep positive girls :hugs:

I know it's hard, I really do but I stand by being positive and attracting positive things x


----------



## Pinky32

can someone knock this bloody brick wall down pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ](*,)


----------



## Faythe

*squishes*


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> can someone knock this bloody brick wall down pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ](*,)

LMFAO!
Pinky, you are hilarious!


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> can someone knock this bloody brick wall down pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ](*,)

yes but only if you agree to knock down all of mine! (*,)


----------



## rooster100

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> can someone knock this bloody brick wall down pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ](*,)
> 
> yes but only if you agree to knock down all of mine! (*,)Click to expand...

ok that little man hitting into a brick wall smily thing didnt work for me!


----------



## rooster100

rooster100 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> can someone knock this bloody brick wall down pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ](*,)
> 
> yes but only if you agree to knock down all of mine! (*,)Click to expand...
> 
> ok that little man hitting into a brick wall smily thing didnt work for me!Click to expand...


](*,)


----------



## rooster100

yes got it!!!
](*,) ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> yes got it!!!
> ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)

Make that 5 of those little guys for me


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> yes got it!!!
> ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)
> 
> Make that 5 of those little guys for meClick to expand...

there you go xx
](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> yes got it!!!
> ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)
> 
> Make that 5 of those little guys for meClick to expand...
> 
> there you go xx
> ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Faythe

mmmm bacon and fried egg sarnie


----------



## moter98

coffee, i need coffee......that bacon fried eggs sound good too. could you send some my way?


----------



## Betheney

oh i need coffee, haven't been having it though, trying to only put nice things in my mouth to make a nice healthy system which will hopefully make nice healthy eggies.


----------



## moter98

I drink half caf. I did drink decaf when I first started ttc but it's been so long I figure may as well enjoy my coffee.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> can someone knock this bloody brick wall down pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ](*,)
> 
> LMFAO!
> Pinky, you are hilarious!Click to expand...

:fool:



rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> can someone knock this bloody brick wall down pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ](*,)
> 
> yes but only if you agree to knock down all of mine! (*,)Click to expand...

what am i? a demolition man :rofl:

right girlies, no negativeness today - think positive! be positive! test positive!


----------



## rooster100

yes your right pinky turn that frown upside-down! x


----------



## Pinky32

also if it had taken only a month to get preggy, you wouldnt have met meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Pinky32

goshimhaving a very proactive day!!!

went out shoping for some milk, came home with the contents of the supermarket - minus the milk!!!

stripped my bed

did the washing up - amazing how much crockery one person uses

took living room curtains down and now in wash

now have a cuppa while waiting for washing to finish


----------



## Pinky32

Arrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhh im getting fed up with pple now!!! I dont think im a pple person!

So ive stopped reading the threads from pple who are 32 and time is running out blah blah blah

now all i seem to read is " Ov'd on 20th and bd on 18,19,20,21,22,23 - did i bd enough"

Im really happy for these pple that their having all this sex but i only get one chance each time i ov

their partners must be knackered and grateful when ov has finished so they can get a good nights sleep :rofl:

now im not being negative BUT............cant help thinking with my age and bd'ing only once then my chances have gotta be reallllllllllllllllllly low


----------



## moter98

It only takes bd at the right time pinky!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Yes! He/she is called Shrimpette. After Chris' nickname for me (Shrimpy)
> 
> Bleugh the McDonalds burgers always taste soggy. Never properly crispy.
> 
> Haha noooo! It makes me cringe :blush:

You best hope I get my bfp then..muhahaha!

Shrimpette it is!! Should we start calling you Shrimpy too? :D



> there's one called Facon but i mean i know it's not going to even remotely taste like the real thing so i haven't bothered with it.

Just seeing the name puts me off!!



> yayyyyy steve just popped round to see me woooooooop woooooooooooop
> 
> i told him that af was here but to be ready to get pounced next week!! (just hoping that i ov early next week now lol)

Woopt wiooopt!!! Since you OVd early last cycle maybe start ov testing a few days early than normal too? :shrug:


> Ha ha,I feel a baked bean is all will be cooking too!
> Just read a whole pregnacy related conversation on my Facebook between too work friends moaning about their pregnancy symptons. I thought...........shut the f**k up!!

I wouldnt have thought it...Id have said it!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> I just feel I'm going on a bit of a rant today! Some days I feel calm about it and others I feel like I'm going mad and invest in all kinds of things (which are always useless!)
> I once bought two packs of digi opks and pre-seed and ended up paying a fortune that day. Still got af at the end of that month :(
> 
> Sorry girls, don't know what's wrong with me today x

Its normal hun...its good to have a rant sometimes...

BUT!! Like Ive said to another friend a week ago, and ive now adopted it as my little morale kicker in my signature block:


> We all have the down days and the depressions, the mood swings, the crazy up moments followed by the incredible lows. It's easy to get so pessimistic. We are just trying to protect ourselves incase of a bad result...but dont let -all- the pma wash away...save a little!

:hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

> the girls in here are really good at picking you back up

So true :) :friends:


----------



## sarahuk

> thanks pinky, do you ever just feel like its never going to happen? i know we need to stay positive and im forever telling girls on here that! but i just dont feel hopeful anymore. my doc told me that 7 months was nothing and that i should not be worried unless i ge to september with no BFP! that feels like a lifetime away and not only that at the moment i feel like im going to get to september with no bfp.
> i ordered ic hcg just now, dont know why but i felt i had to! im 8dpo and feel nothing now.
> ahhhhhhhhhh!!

Ive felt that way, like its never going to happen. When Matt and I went off birth countrol over 2 years ago I thought id be holding a baby by the time the first year had been and gone. Boy how wrong that was. Then we hit it with full force, everything we had. I thought the same, stupidly..another year and ill have my baby. I did get my bfp but it wasnt to be. And now 2 years, 3 months after making the decision we were going off BC, here I still sit :)

Truth is...as frustrating as it is, the docs right. The normal range for pregnancy is 12 to 18 months before they want to start wondering whats going on inside. Its a long hard journey, but take it month by month rather than looking at the big timeframe. I find it eaier that way :)

x


----------



## rooster100

thanks sarah! i get so low with this some days and others i feel just fine. the girls on here are an amazing support! x


----------



## sarahuk

> i was told that i would hit a brick wall around 6 months - it is hard to keep positive but you have to - think of the prize at the end!!!

Yup...the wall was not a lie! Gotta smash your way through though and think forwards :grr:


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Keep positive girls :hugs:
> 
> I know it's hard, I really do but I stand by being positive and attracting positive things x

Im nicking some of that PMA chick :) I do think youre right though..if we get bogged down by all the negatives...weve lost before weve even started

x


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> It only takes bd at the right time pinky!

i know but when i hear these girls talking about shagging every minute of the day i cant help but get sad that im relying on one little tiny sperm in only one batch to be with marathon runner


----------



## Pinky32

right washing is finished, just going to hang up my wet curtains and make another cuppa

i had a dream last night that i got preggy and took a major dislike to tea - i woke up devastated!!!!! i dont drink coffee so thought i would have to go 9 months with no liquid :cry:


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> right washing is finished, just going to hang up my wet curtains and make another cuppa
> 
> i had a dream last night that i got preggy and took a major dislike to tea - i woke up devastated!!!!! i dont drink coffee so thought i would have to go 9 months with no liquid :cry:

i dont want to upset you but i LOVE tea and when i was pregnant i went off it altogether! (worth it though :winkwink:)


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> It only takes bd at the right time pinky!
> 
> i know but when i hear these girls talking about shagging every minute of the day i cant help but get sad that im relying on one little tiny sperm in only one batch to be with marathon runnerClick to expand...

well, look at what all my bd got me. nada. and yes, you are right, it may be harder for you because you don't get as many chances. but, doesn't mean it's impossible and that it won't happen. you just gotta hit your fertile window, which is about 6 days every cycle. so your chances of making that window are very good! my friend only bd once the month she got a bfp!!
and i just have to laugh at all those posts that ask if they got enough bd in, then list like the last 6 days they bd. i wanna post something like, "no, you haven't gotten nearly enough! there is no way you can get pregnant unless you bd at least 4 times a day".


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> right washing is finished, just going to hang up my wet curtains and make another cuppa
> 
> i had a dream last night that i got preggy and took a major dislike to tea - i woke up devastated!!!!! i dont drink coffee so thought i would have to go 9 months with no liquid :cry:
> 
> i dont want to upset you but i LOVE tea and when i was pregnant i went off it altogether! (worth it though :winkwink:)Click to expand...

why no tea? is it bad for you during pregnancy?


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> right washing is finished, just going to hang up my wet curtains and make another cuppa
> 
> i had a dream last night that i got preggy and took a major dislike to tea - i woke up devastated!!!!! i dont drink coffee so thought i would have to go 9 months with no liquid :cry:
> 
> i dont want to upset you but i LOVE tea and when i was pregnant i went off it altogether! (worth it though :winkwink:)Click to expand...

omg what would i drink then??????? wen i was little i used to only drink hot water - nothing else



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> It only takes bd at the right time pinky!
> 
> i know but when i hear these girls talking about shagging every minute of the day i cant help but get sad that im relying on one little tiny sperm in only one batch to be with marathon runnerClick to expand...
> 
> well, look at what all my bd got me. nada. and yes, you are right, it may be harder for you because you don't get as many chances. but, doesn't mean it's impossible and that it won't happen. you just gotta hit your fertile window, which is about 6 days every cycle. so your chances of making that window are very good! my friend only bd once the month she got a bfp!!
> and i just have to laugh at all those posts that ask if they got enough bd in, then list like the last 6 days they bd. i wanna post something like, "no, you haven't gotten nearly enough! there is no way you can get pregnant unless you bd at least 4 times a day".Click to expand...

yep i not yet (fingers crossed) not bd in my fertile period - each time its been the day before or the day itself.

ooooh id love to say that - tell them that its a minimum of 4 times a day and its got to be in the wheelbarrow position



moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> right washing is finished, just going to hang up my wet curtains and make another cuppa
> 
> i had a dream last night that i got preggy and took a major dislike to tea - i woke up devastated!!!!! i dont drink coffee so thought i would have to go 9 months with no liquid :cry:
> 
> i dont want to upset you but i LOVE tea and when i was pregnant i went off it altogether! (worth it though :winkwink:)Click to expand...
> 
> why no tea? is it bad for you during pregnancy?Click to expand...

no its not bad as it has a very low caffeine count, but im worried that it might be one of those foods/drink that make you feel sick at the smell of


----------



## sarahuk

> coffee, i need coffee......that bacon fried eggs sound good too. could you send some my way?

And to me too!!



> oh i need coffee, haven't been having it though, trying to only put nice things in my mouth to make a nice healthy system which will hopefully make nice healthy eggies.

I switched to caffeine free...took a while to get used to the caffeine free coffee tho!



> right girlies, no negativeness today - think positive! be positive! test positive!

Agreed! Now if only my opk would turn positive! Tho to be fair, I had to test early and with less concentrated wee since I couldnt hold it much longer. Will do another in 4 hours to compare if any different tho :D




> now im not being negative BUT............cant help thinking with my age and bd'ing only once then my chances have gotta be reallllllllllllllllllly low

Cant think that way chick..it only takes :sex: once at the right time, and only one :spermy: thats not asleep...pma remember!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:
 

> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> right washing is finished, just going to hang up my wet curtains and make another cuppa
> 
> i had a dream last night that i got preggy and took a major dislike to tea - i woke up devastated!!!!! i dont drink coffee so thought i would have to go 9 months with no liquid :cry:
> 
> i dont want to upset you but i LOVE tea and when i was pregnant i went off it altogether! (worth it though :winkwink:)Click to expand...
> 
> omg what would i drink then??????? wen i was little i used to only drink hot water - nothing else
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> It only takes bd at the right time pinky!Click to expand...
> 
> i know but when i hear these girls talking about shagging every minute of the day i cant help but get sad that im relying on one little tiny sperm in only one batch to be with marathon runnerClick to expand...
> 
> well, look at what all my bd got me. nada. and yes, you are right, it may be harder for you because you don't get as many chances. but, doesn't mean it's impossible and that it won't happen. you just gotta hit your fertile window, which is about 6 days every cycle. so your chances of making that window are very good! my friend only bd once the month she got a bfp!!
> and i just have to laugh at all those posts that ask if they got enough bd in, then list like the last 6 days they bd. i wanna post something like, "no, you haven't gotten nearly enough! there is no way you can get pregnant unless you bd at least 4 times a day".Click to expand...
> 
> yep i not yet (fingers crossed) not bd in my fertile period - each time its been the day before or the day itself.
> 
> ooooh id love to say that - tell them that its a minimum of 4 times a day and its got to be in the wheelbarrow position
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> right washing is finished, just going to hang up my wet curtains and make another cuppa
> 
> i had a dream last night that i got preggy and took a major dislike to tea - i woke up devastated!!!!! i dont drink coffee so thought i would have to go 9 months with no liquid :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> i dont want to upset you but i LOVE tea and when i was pregnant i went off it altogether! (worth it though :winkwink:)Click to expand...
> 
> why no tea? is it bad for you during pregnancy?Click to expand...
> 
> no its not bad as it has a very low caffeine count, but im worried that it might be one of those foods/drink that make you feel sick at the smell ofClick to expand...

see, you've actually hit the optimum bd window. try not to worry!

oh no, whatever will you do without your tea? maybe you will have to experiment with different flavors. i bet you will find something that will agree with you.


----------



## rooster100

No teas not bad for you but I just totally went off the taste which was strange! X


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> thanks sarah! i get so low with this some days and others i feel just fine. the girls on here are an amazing support! x

I think thats why we are such a good support system for each other. Weve all been there :) I think it doesnt reallt matter how long someone has been ttc, when you dont get the result you really want each month, it hurts for those at either end of the scale.


----------



## Pinky32

Years ago,my funky great aunt Diane got a new boyfriend.

Me my mum and diane were all sitting around one night drinking and talking girly stuff. We'd had quite a lot to drink.

Anyway, we got onto the subject of sex, and diane (who desperate to stay young) was saying that her and new boyfriend have a great sex life, well, me being me, i looked at my mum (who knew i was going to say something naughty) the i said to diane with a very straight face...........

you do know that pple now-a-days dont have "normal" sex anymore

"oh no she replied (horrified) what do you do instead"

with a dead pan face i looked at her and said "everybody whos anybody ONLY has anal sex now, vaginal sex is soooooooooooo passe"

Well the room went quite, diane looked as white as a ghost, my mum was trying to hide her giggles

I went off to open yet another bottle of wine and apparently diane had used this opportunity to speak to my mum saying that she was "mortifiedand shocked and worried that she wouldnt be able to do that but wanted to stay young and funky so was going to give it a try later that night!"

My mum was in stitches and crying with laughter and had to tell diane that i was only joking!


----------



## moter98

sarah, are your tests getting darker yet? i also want to add that an opk can go from stark white to very positive like that. some will see a progression, some will see it get darker, then lighter, then darker again and some will see it very light or not at all, then the next time they test it will be blaring positive. it's different for everyone!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> It only takes bd at the right time pinky!
> 
> i know but when i hear these girls talking about shagging every minute of the day i cant help but get sad that im relying on one little tiny sperm in only one batch to be with marathon runnerClick to expand...

I wouldnt get sad...like I told you the other day when we chatted, matt and I have done that lots of cycles, it only worked one of em. If shagging constantly brought a bfp then id have been preggo by now. We no longer do it. At the end of the day its all down to one egg one sperm. No amount of sex can bring that bfp if that one egg and one sperm aint right.

it will come chick!!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> right washing is finished, just going to hang up my wet curtains and make another cuppa
> 
> i had a dream last night that i got preggy and took a major dislike to tea - i woke up devastated!!!!! i dont drink coffee so thought i would have to go 9 months with no liquid :cry:
> 
> i dont want to upset you but i LOVE tea and when i was pregnant i went off it altogether! (worth it though :winkwink:)Click to expand...
> 
> omg what would i drink then??????? wen i was little i used to only drink hot water - nothing else
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> It only takes bd at the right time pinky!Click to expand...
> 
> i know but when i hear these girls talking about shagging every minute of the day i cant help but get sad that im relying on one little tiny sperm in only one batch to be with marathon runnerClick to expand...
> 
> well, look at what all my bd got me. nada. and yes, you are right, it may be harder for you because you don't get as many chances. but, doesn't mean it's impossible and that it won't happen. you just gotta hit your fertile window, which is about 6 days every cycle. so your chances of making that window are very good! my friend only bd once the month she got a bfp!!
> and i just have to laugh at all those posts that ask if they got enough bd in, then list like the last 6 days they bd. i wanna post something like, "no, you haven't gotten nearly enough! there is no way you can get pregnant unless you bd at least 4 times a day".Click to expand...
> 
> yep i not yet (fingers crossed) not bd in my fertile period - each time its been the day before or the day itself.
> 
> ooooh id love to say that - tell them that its a minimum of 4 times a day and its got to be in the wheelbarrow position
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> right washing is finished, just going to hang up my wet curtains and make another cuppa
> 
> i had a dream last night that i got preggy and took a major dislike to tea - i woke up devastated!!!!! i dont drink coffee so thought i would have to go 9 months with no liquid :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> i dont want to upset you but i LOVE tea and when i was pregnant i went off it altogether! (worth it though :winkwink:)Click to expand...
> 
> why no tea? is it bad for you during pregnancy?Click to expand...
> 
> no its not bad as it has a very low caffeine count, but im worried that it might be one of those foods/drink that make you feel sick at the smell ofClick to expand...
> 
> see, you've actually hit the optimum bd window. try not to worry!
> 
> oh no, whatever will you do without your tea? maybe you will have to experiment with different flavors. i bet you will find something that will agree with you.Click to expand...

i must be doing something right to have the possible mc in dec and a good chart in jan - just need to build a brick wall around me after ov so that witch doesnt get me again lol

there is a fruit tea i love - it smells and tastes just like hot cherry pie!!! yummmmmy


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Years ago,my funky great aunt Diane got a new boyfriend.
> 
> Me my mum and diane were all sitting around one night drinking and talking girly stuff. We'd had quite a lot to drink.
> 
> Anyway, we got onto the subject of sex, and diane (who desperate to stay young) was saying that her and new boyfriend have a great sex life, well, me being me, i looked at my mum (who knew i was going to say something naughty) the i said to diane with a very straight face...........
> 
> you do know that pple now-a-days dont have "normal" sex anymore
> 
> "oh no she replied (horrified) what do you do instead"
> 
> with a dead pan face i looked at her and said "everybody whos anybody ONLY has anal sex now, vaginal sex is soooooooooooo passe"
> 
> Well the room went quite, diane looked as white as a ghost, my mum was trying to hide her giggles
> 
> I went off to open yet another bottle of wine and apparently diane had used this opportunity to speak to my mum saying that she was "mortifiedand shocked and worried that she wouldnt be able to do that but wanted to stay young and funky so was going to give it a try later that night!"
> 
> My mum was in stitches and crying with laughter and had to tell diane that i was only joking!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> It only takes bd at the right time pinky!
> 
> i know but when i hear these girls talking about shagging every minute of the day i cant help but get sad that im relying on one little tiny sperm in only one batch to be with marathon runnerClick to expand...
> 
> well, look at what all my bd got me. nada. and yes, you are right, it may be harder for you because you don't get as many chances. but, doesn't mean it's impossible and that it won't happen. you just gotta hit your fertile window, which is about 6 days every cycle. so your chances of making that window are very good! my friend only bd once the month she got a bfp!!
> and i just have to laugh at all those posts that ask if they got enough bd in, then list like the last 6 days they bd. i wanna post something like, "no, you haven't gotten nearly enough! there is no way you can get pregnant unless you bd at least 4 times a day".Click to expand...

Tine is so right. As long as its in the window you have jusdt as much chance as someone thats doing it more than the once. 

I did lol at this tho tina..one day you should post it and watch what happens lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> right washing is finished, just going to hang up my wet curtains and make another cuppa
> 
> i had a dream last night that i got preggy and took a major dislike to tea - i woke up devastated!!!!! i dont drink coffee so thought i would have to go 9 months with no liquid :cry:
> 
> i dont want to upset you but i LOVE tea and when i was pregnant i went off it altogether! (worth it though :winkwink:)Click to expand...
> 
> omg what would i drink then??????? wen i was little i used to only drink hot water - nothing else
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> It only takes bd at the right time pinky!Click to expand...
> 
> i know but when i hear these girls talking about shagging every minute of the day i cant help but get sad that im relying on one little tiny sperm in only one batch to be with marathon runnerClick to expand...
> 
> well, look at what all my bd got me. nada. and yes, you are right, it may be harder for you because you don't get as many chances. but, doesn't mean it's impossible and that it won't happen. you just gotta hit your fertile window, which is about 6 days every cycle. so your chances of making that window are very good! my friend only bd once the month she got a bfp!!
> and i just have to laugh at all those posts that ask if they got enough bd in, then list like the last 6 days they bd. i wanna post something like, "no, you haven't gotten nearly enough! there is no way you can get pregnant unless you bd at least 4 times a day".Click to expand...
> 
> yep i not yet (fingers crossed) not bd in my fertile period - each time its been the day before or the day itself.
> 
> ooooh id love to say that - tell them that its a minimum of 4 times a day and its got to be in the wheelbarrow position
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> right washing is finished, just going to hang up my wet curtains and make another cuppa
> 
> i had a dream last night that i got preggy and took a major dislike to tea - i woke up devastated!!!!! i dont drink coffee so thought i would have to go 9 months with no liquid :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> i dont want to upset you but i LOVE tea and when i was pregnant i went off it altogether! (worth it though :winkwink:)Click to expand...
> 
> why no tea? is it bad for you during pregnancy?Click to expand...
> 
> no its not bad as it has a very low caffeine count, but im worried that it might be one of those foods/drink that make you feel sick at the smell ofClick to expand...
> 
> see, you've actually hit the optimum bd window. try not to worry!
> 
> oh no, whatever will you do without your tea? maybe you will have to experiment with different flavors. i bet you will find something that will agree with you.Click to expand...
> 
> i must be doing something right to have the possible mc in dec and a good chart in jan - just need to build a brick wall around me after ov so that witch doesnt get me again lol
> 
> there is a fruit tea i love - it smells and tastes just like hot cherry pie!!! yummmmmyClick to expand...

yep, your chart looks great!


----------



## sarahuk

> each time its been the day before or the day itself.

The day before ov is actually the highest probability :sex: session for it to occur. Only by a small amount tho!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> thanks sarah! i get so low with this some days and others i feel just fine. the girls on here are an amazing support! x
> 
> I think thats why we are such a good support system for each other. Weve all been there :) I think it doesnt reallt matter how long someone has been ttc, when you dont get the result you really want each month, it hurts for those at either end of the scale.Click to expand...

its true, doesnt matter if its two months or two years - the bfn still hits you hard


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> It only takes bd at the right time pinky!
> 
> i know but when i hear these girls talking about shagging every minute of the day i cant help but get sad that im relying on one little tiny sperm in only one batch to be with marathon runnerClick to expand...
> 
> well, look at what all my bd got me. nada. and yes, you are right, it may be harder for you because you don't get as many chances. but, doesn't mean it's impossible and that it won't happen. you just gotta hit your fertile window, which is about 6 days every cycle. so your chances of making that window are very good! my friend only bd once the month she got a bfp!!
> and i just have to laugh at all those posts that ask if they got enough bd in, then list like the last 6 days they bd. i wanna post something like, "no, you haven't gotten nearly enough! there is no way you can get pregnant unless you bd at least 4 times a day".Click to expand...
> 
> Tine is so right. As long as its in the window you have jusdt as much chance as someone thats doing it more than the once.
> 
> I did lol at this tho tina..one day you should post it and watch what happens lolClick to expand...

i'm too chicken!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> past tense hun - im being greedy - i now have two jan charts just to confuse everyone lol


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Years ago,my funky great aunt Diane got a new boyfriend.
> 
> Me my mum and diane were all sitting around one night drinking and talking girly stuff. We'd had quite a lot to drink.
> 
> Anyway, we got onto the subject of sex, and diane (who desperate to stay young) was saying that her and new boyfriend have a great sex life, well, me being me, i looked at my mum (who knew i was going to say something naughty) the i said to diane with a very straight face...........
> 
> you do know that pple now-a-days dont have "normal" sex anymore
> 
> "oh no she replied (horrified) what do you do instead"
> 
> with a dead pan face i looked at her and said "everybody whos anybody ONLY has anal sex now, vaginal sex is soooooooooooo passe"
> 
> Well the room went quite, diane looked as white as a ghost, my mum was trying to hide her giggles
> 
> I went off to open yet another bottle of wine and apparently diane had used this opportunity to speak to my mum saying that she was "mortifiedand shocked and worried that she wouldnt be able to do that but wanted to stay young and funky so was going to give it a try later that night!"
> 
> My mum was in stitches and crying with laughter and had to tell diane that i was only joking!


HAHAHAHAHA

Crying tears!

IF that had been my mom tho she would have said I was telling the truth but that you should hum the national anthem at the same time


----------



## moter98

pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> thanks sarah! I get so low with this some days and others i feel just fine. The girls on here are an amazing support! X
> 
> i think thats why we are such a good support system for each other. Weve all been there :) i think it doesnt reallt matter how long someone has been ttc, when you dont get the result you really want each month, it hurts for those at either end of the scale.Click to expand...
> 
> its true, doesnt matter if its two months or two years - the bfn still hits you hardClick to expand...

so sick of them!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> each time its been the day before or the day itself.
> 
> The day before ov is actually the highest probability :sex: session for it to occur. Only by a small amount tho!Click to expand...

i take what i can hun - you know how hard it is for me to get to see him at all let alone say no can you come back tomorrow lol


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarah, are your tests getting darker yet? i also want to add that an opk can go from stark white to very positive like that. some will see a progression, some will see it get darker, then lighter, then darker again and some will see it very light or not at all, then the next time they test it will be blaring positive. it's different for everyone!

Sory of! The first one was stark white and the two after that was starting to develop a feint line. I havent gotten anything beyond feint though yet. Im wondering if this is what happened the lastd time though. It got half way there, then the next day was white. I wonder if I missed the surge. Now im going to start testing twice daily from tomorrow since I normally get my crosshairs showing ov at 13 or 14CD. Hopefully ill see something soon!


----------



## sarahuk

> there is a fruit tea i love - it smells and tastes just like hot cherry pie!!! yummmmmy

Ahhh I normally struggle with fruit teas...but there was this Lipton Vanilla tea that I was given in Swe that I just LOVE. Really should see if somewhere in my city sells it cos I know Asda dont :(


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> It only takes bd at the right time pinky!
> 
> i know but when i hear these girls talking about shagging every minute of the day i cant help but get sad that im relying on one little tiny sperm in only one batch to be with marathon runnerClick to expand...
> 
> well, look at what all my bd got me. nada. and yes, you are right, it may be harder for you because you don't get as many chances. but, doesn't mean it's impossible and that it won't happen. you just gotta hit your fertile window, which is about 6 days every cycle. so your chances of making that window are very good! my friend only bd once the month she got a bfp!!
> and i just have to laugh at all those posts that ask if they got enough bd in, then list like the last 6 days they bd. i wanna post something like, "no, you haven't gotten nearly enough! there is no way you can get pregnant unless you bd at least 4 times a day".Click to expand...
> 
> Tine is so right. As long as its in the window you have jusdt as much chance as someone thats doing it more than the once.
> 
> I did lol at this tho tina..one day you should post it and watch what happens lolClick to expand...
> 
> i'm too chicken!Click to expand...

Lets get pinky to do it!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> thanks sarah! I get so low with this some days and others i feel just fine. The girls on here are an amazing support! X
> 
> i think thats why we are such a good support system for each other. Weve all been there :) i think it doesnt reallt matter how long someone has been ttc, when you dont get the result you really want each month, it hurts for those at either end of the scale.Click to expand...
> 
> its true, doesnt matter if its two months or two years - the bfn still hits you hardClick to expand...
> 
> so sick of them!!!!!Click to expand...

Same!! I ordered 25 10miu tests which arrived today. Who wants to lay a bet that my "staying strong to not poas" will die fast...and that they will be gone by my af due date :)


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> sarah, are your tests getting darker yet? i also want to add that an opk can go from stark white to very positive like that. some will see a progression, some will see it get darker, then lighter, then darker again and some will see it very light or not at all, then the next time they test it will be blaring positive. it's different for everyone!
> 
> Sory of! The first one was stark white and the two after that was starting to develop a feint line. I havent gotten anything beyond feint though yet. Im wondering if this is what happened the lastd time though. It got half way there, then the next day was white. I wonder if I missed the surge. Now im going to start testing twice daily from tomorrow since I normally get my crosshairs showing ov at 13 or 14CD. Hopefully ill see something soon!Click to expand...

yep, if you're only testing once a day you can miss it! i did that too and sometimes never got a positive, but testing twice a day would give me a +


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> It only takes bd at the right time pinky!
> 
> i know but when i hear these girls talking about shagging every minute of the day i cant help but get sad that im relying on one little tiny sperm in only one batch to be with marathon runnerClick to expand...
> 
> well, look at what all my bd got me. nada. and yes, you are right, it may be harder for you because you don't get as many chances. but, doesn't mean it's impossible and that it won't happen. you just gotta hit your fertile window, which is about 6 days every cycle. so your chances of making that window are very good! my friend only bd once the month she got a bfp!!
> and i just have to laugh at all those posts that ask if they got enough bd in, then list like the last 6 days they bd. i wanna post something like, "no, you haven't gotten nearly enough! there is no way you can get pregnant unless you bd at least 4 times a day".Click to expand...
> 
> Tine is so right. As long as its in the window you have jusdt as much chance as someone thats doing it more than the once.
> 
> I did lol at this tho tina..one day you should post it and watch what happens lolClick to expand...
> 
> i'm too chicken!Click to expand...
> 
> Lets get pinky to do it!Click to expand...

yeah, pinky will do it!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> each time its been the day before or the day itself.
> 
> The day before ov is actually the highest probability :sex: session for it to occur. Only by a small amount tho!Click to expand...
> 
> i take what i can hun - you know how hard it is for me to get to see him at all let alone say no can you come back tomorrow lolClick to expand...

Aye...it must be frustrating at times hun trying to arrange meets around it. Although, sounds like when hes next popping over will be good timing!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> thanks sarah! I get so low with this some days and others i feel just fine. The girls on here are an amazing support! X
> 
> i think thats why we are such a good support system for each other. Weve all been there :) i think it doesnt reallt matter how long someone has been ttc, when you dont get the result you really want each month, it hurts for those at either end of the scale.Click to expand...
> 
> its true, doesnt matter if its two months or two years - the bfn still hits you hardClick to expand...
> 
> so sick of them!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Same!! I ordered 25 10miu tests which arrived today. Who wants to lay a bet that my "staying strong to not poas" will die fast...and that they will be gone by my af due date :)Click to expand...

it's the devil on your shoulder chanting "test, test!"


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> sarah, are your tests getting darker yet? i also want to add that an opk can go from stark white to very positive like that. some will see a progression, some will see it get darker, then lighter, then darker again and some will see it very light or not at all, then the next time they test it will be blaring positive. it's different for everyone!
> 
> Sory of! The first one was stark white and the two after that was starting to develop a feint line. I havent gotten anything beyond feint though yet. Im wondering if this is what happened the lastd time though. It got half way there, then the next day was white. I wonder if I missed the surge. Now im going to start testing twice daily from tomorrow since I normally get my crosshairs showing ov at 13 or 14CD. Hopefully ill see something soon!Click to expand...
> 
> yep, if you're only testing once a day you can miss it! i did that too and sometimes never got a positive, but testing twice a day would give me a +Click to expand...

See this is why im glad i have you ladies to point me in the right direction and teach me! Tomorrow I shal become the Pee Queen!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> there is a fruit tea i love - it smells and tastes just like hot cherry pie!!! yummmmmy
> 
> Ahhh I normally struggle with fruit teas...but there was this Lipton Vanilla tea that I was given in Swe that I just LOVE. Really should see if somewhere in my city sells it cos I know Asda dont :(Click to expand...

google it and get it online - i loveeeeeee vanilla



sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> It only takes bd at the right time pinky!
> 
> i know but when i hear these girls talking about shagging every minute of the day i cant help but get sad that im relying on one little tiny sperm in only one batch to be with marathon runnerClick to expand...
> 
> well, look at what all my bd got me. nada. and yes, you are right, it may be harder for you because you don't get as many chances. but, doesn't mean it's impossible and that it won't happen. you just gotta hit your fertile window, which is about 6 days every cycle. so your chances of making that window are very good! my friend only bd once the month she got a bfp!!
> and i just have to laugh at all those posts that ask if they got enough bd in, then list like the last 6 days they bd. i wanna post something like, "no, you haven't gotten nearly enough! there is no way you can get pregnant unless you bd at least 4 times a day".Click to expand...
> 
> Tine is so right. As long as its in the window you have jusdt as much chance as someone thats doing it more than the once.
> 
> I did lol at this tho tina..one day you should post it and watch what happens lolClick to expand...
> 
> i'm too chicken!Click to expand...
> 
> Lets get pinky to do it!Click to expand...


erm excuse me? why lets get pinky to do it?

ive got the balls to do it but then i get everyone shouting at me and reporting me


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> sarah, are your tests getting darker yet? i also want to add that an opk can go from stark white to very positive like that. some will see a progression, some will see it get darker, then lighter, then darker again and some will see it very light or not at all, then the next time they test it will be blaring positive. it's different for everyone!
> 
> Sory of! The first one was stark white and the two after that was starting to develop a feint line. I havent gotten anything beyond feint though yet. Im wondering if this is what happened the lastd time though. It got half way there, then the next day was white. I wonder if I missed the surge. Now im going to start testing twice daily from tomorrow since I normally get my crosshairs showing ov at 13 or 14CD. Hopefully ill see something soon!Click to expand...
> 
> yep, if you're only testing once a day you can miss it! i did that too and sometimes never got a positive, but testing twice a day would give me a +Click to expand...
> 
> See this is why im glad i have you ladies to point me in the right direction and teach me! Tomorrow I shal become the Pee Queen!Click to expand...

i did that Jan (Part 1) cycle - sunday was an "almost", monday afternoon "almost" then monday night positive


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a fruit tea i love - it smells and tastes just like hot cherry pie!!! yummmmmy
> 
> Ahhh I normally struggle with fruit teas...but there was this Lipton Vanilla tea that I was given in Swe that I just LOVE. Really should see if somewhere in my city sells it cos I know Asda dont :(Click to expand...
> 
> google it and get it online - i loveeeeeee vanilla
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> It only takes bd at the right time pinky!Click to expand...
> 
> i know but when i hear these girls talking about shagging every minute of the day i cant help but get sad that im relying on one little tiny sperm in only one batch to be with marathon runnerClick to expand...
> 
> well, look at what all my bd got me. nada. and yes, you are right, it may be harder for you because you don't get as many chances. but, doesn't mean it's impossible and that it won't happen. you just gotta hit your fertile window, which is about 6 days every cycle. so your chances of making that window are very good! my friend only bd once the month she got a bfp!!
> and i just have to laugh at all those posts that ask if they got enough bd in, then list like the last 6 days they bd. i wanna post something like, "no, you haven't gotten nearly enough! there is no way you can get pregnant unless you bd at least 4 times a day".Click to expand...
> 
> Tine is so right. As long as its in the window you have jusdt as much chance as someone thats doing it more than the once.
> 
> I did lol at this tho tina..one day you should post it and watch what happens lolClick to expand...
> 
> i'm too chicken!Click to expand...
> 
> Lets get pinky to do it!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> erm excuse me? why lets get pinky to do it?
> 
> ive got the balls to do it but then i get everyone shouting at me and reporting meClick to expand...

ok fine. you are right


----------



## Pinky32

i would do it though tina- just dont want to get reported


----------



## moter98

i know pinky. it would be so funny though!


----------



## moter98

i literally have the day off. i took ds to a friend's house for the day. now i am just hanging out on bnb, drinking coffee and waiting on my hair appt. this afternoon. oh, i hope she will do the color i want!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> i know pinky. it would be so funny though!

it would be hilarious


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> i literally have the day off. i took ds to a friend's house for the day. now i am just hanging out on bnb, drinking coffee and waiting on my hair appt. this afternoon. oh, i hope she will do the color i want!

im sure she will hun, just be specific with what you want

it wil look lovely


----------



## moter98

this may be a tmi ?, BUT it's bnb so i'm gonna ask it anyway. anyone get sore boobs before AF? i don't recall ever having this before. my temps have stayed high, so i'm hoping this is a good sign that my hormone levels are where they are supposed to be.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i literally have the day off. i took ds to a friend's house for the day. now i am just hanging out on bnb, drinking coffee and waiting on my hair appt. this afternoon. oh, i hope she will do the color i want!
> 
> im sure she will hun, just be specific with what you want
> 
> it wil look lovelyClick to expand...

i have a picture! it even says below it what colors to tell your stylist to use. i hope she will. last time i brought in a picture of what i wanted, her and her boss almost laughed at me and said there's no way i could have that color. it was a medium ash blonde color with highlights. she died my hair darker instead!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> this may be a tmi ?, BUT it's bnb so i'm gonna ask it anyway. anyone get sore boobs before AF? i don't recall ever having this before. my temps have stayed high, so i'm hoping this is a good sign that my hormone levels are where they are supposed to be.

i was reading this morning in a thread where someone get sore bbs just before af came and the girl who replied had the same but got a bfp

:wacko:

phew! i think that answer covered both results lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> this may be a tmi ?, BUT it's bnb so i'm gonna ask it anyway. anyone get sore boobs before AF? i don't recall ever having this before. my temps have stayed high, so i'm hoping this is a good sign that my hormone levels are where they are supposed to be.
> 
> i was reading this morning in a thread where someone get sore bbs just before af came and the girl who replied had the same but got a bfp
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> phew! i think that answer covered both results lolClick to expand...

lol! i know it doesnt mean one way or another. i'm just wondering if maybe it's a good sign my hormones are where they should be. i've been so worried my hormones are off.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i literally have the day off. i took ds to a friend's house for the day. now i am just hanging out on bnb, drinking coffee and waiting on my hair appt. this afternoon. oh, i hope she will do the color i want!
> 
> im sure she will hun, just be specific with what you want
> 
> it wil look lovelyClick to expand...
> 
> i have a picture! it even says below it what colors to tell your stylist to use. i hope she will. last time i brought in a picture of what i wanted, her and her boss almost laughed at me and said there's no way i could have that color. it was a medium ash blonde color with highlights. she died my hair darker instead!Click to expand...

if you go in with a pic and they dye it another colour - refuse to pay!!!!!

if there is a reason why you cant have a specific colour then fair enough ie if your hair was naturally light blonde and you wanted it black

i would go mental if i asked for ash blonde and got a dark blonde instead


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> this may be a tmi ?, BUT it's bnb so i'm gonna ask it anyway. anyone get sore boobs before AF? i don't recall ever having this before. my temps have stayed high, so i'm hoping this is a good sign that my hormone levels are where they are supposed to be.
> 
> i was reading this morning in a thread where someone get sore bbs just before af came and the girl who replied had the same but got a bfp
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> phew! i think that answer covered both results lolClick to expand...
> 
> lol! i know it doesnt mean one way or another. i'm just wondering if maybe it's a good sign my hormones are where they should be. i've been so worried my hormones are off.Click to expand...

yes it means there are hormones flying all over the place which is great

your chart looks good - just keep your legs crossed until the weekend


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i literally have the day off. i took ds to a friend's house for the day. now i am just hanging out on bnb, drinking coffee and waiting on my hair appt. this afternoon. oh, i hope she will do the color i want!
> 
> im sure she will hun, just be specific with what you want
> 
> it wil look lovelyClick to expand...
> 
> i have a picture! it even says below it what colors to tell your stylist to use. i hope she will. last time i brought in a picture of what i wanted, her and her boss almost laughed at me and said there's no way i could have that color. it was a medium ash blonde color with highlights. she died my hair darker instead!Click to expand...
> 
> if you go in with a pic and they dye it another colour - refuse to pay!!!!!
> 
> if there is a reason why you cant have a specific colour then fair enough ie if your hair was naturally light blonde and you wanted it black
> 
> i would go mental if i asked for ash blonde and got a dark blonde insteadClick to expand...

i didn't even get dark blonde! i got medium ash brown!!!!! if she wants to try to even get close to the color i will let her, but if she wants to talk me into a different direction again, i am just going to tell her i will leave it for now. then i will go ask my DH best friend's GF if she can give me that color. if not, i will pull all my hair out and not have to think about it anymore.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> this may be a tmi ?, BUT it's bnb so i'm gonna ask it anyway. anyone get sore boobs before AF? i don't recall ever having this before. my temps have stayed high, so i'm hoping this is a good sign that my hormone levels are where they are supposed to be.
> 
> i was reading this morning in a thread where someone get sore bbs just before af came and the girl who replied had the same but got a bfp
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> phew! i think that answer covered both results lolClick to expand...
> 
> lol! i know it doesnt mean one way or another. i'm just wondering if maybe it's a good sign my hormones are where they should be. i've been so worried my hormones are off.Click to expand...
> 
> yes it means there are hormones flying all over the place which is great
> 
> your chart looks good - just keep your legs crossed until the weekendClick to expand...

LOL! I don't think dh will let me do that.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i literally have the day off. i took ds to a friend's house for the day. now i am just hanging out on bnb, drinking coffee and waiting on my hair appt. this afternoon. oh, i hope she will do the color i want!
> 
> im sure she will hun, just be specific with what you want
> 
> it wil look lovelyClick to expand...
> 
> i have a picture! it even says below it what colors to tell your stylist to use. i hope she will. last time i brought in a picture of what i wanted, her and her boss almost laughed at me and said there's no way i could have that color. it was a medium ash blonde color with highlights. she died my hair darker instead!Click to expand...
> 
> if you go in with a pic and they dye it another colour - refuse to pay!!!!!
> 
> if there is a reason why you cant have a specific colour then fair enough ie if your hair was naturally light blonde and you wanted it black
> 
> i would go mental if i asked for ash blonde and got a dark blonde insteadClick to expand...
> 
> i didn't even get dark blonde! i got medium ash brown!!!!! if she wants to try to even get close to the color i will let her, but if she wants to talk me into a different direction again, i am just going to tell her i will leave it for now. then i will go ask my DH best friend's GF if she can give me that color. if not, i will pull all my hair out and not have to think about it anymore.Click to expand...

bald is the new long


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> this may be a tmi ?, BUT it's bnb so i'm gonna ask it anyway. anyone get sore boobs before AF? i don't recall ever having this before. my temps have stayed high, so i'm hoping this is a good sign that my hormone levels are where they are supposed to be.
> 
> i was reading this morning in a thread where someone get sore bbs just before af came and the girl who replied had the same but got a bfp
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> phew! i think that answer covered both results lolClick to expand...
> 
> lol! i know it doesnt mean one way or another. i'm just wondering if maybe it's a good sign my hormones are where they should be. i've been so worried my hormones are off.Click to expand...
> 
> yes it means there are hormones flying all over the place which is great
> 
> your chart looks good - just keep your legs crossed until the weekendClick to expand...
> 
> LOL! I don't think dh will let me do that.Click to expand...

lol i would be terrified of having sex just in case i dislodge the implant :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> this may be a tmi ?, BUT it's bnb so i'm gonna ask it anyway. anyone get sore boobs before AF? i don't recall ever having this before. my temps have stayed high, so i'm hoping this is a good sign that my hormone levels are where they are supposed to be.
> 
> i was reading this morning in a thread where someone get sore bbs just before af came and the girl who replied had the same but got a bfp
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> phew! i think that answer covered both results lolClick to expand...
> 
> lol! i know it doesnt mean one way or another. i'm just wondering if maybe it's a good sign my hormones are where they should be. i've been so worried my hormones are off.Click to expand...
> 
> yes it means there are hormones flying all over the place which is great
> 
> your chart looks good - just keep your legs crossed until the weekendClick to expand...
> 
> LOL! I don't think dh will let me do that.Click to expand...
> 
> lol i would be terrified of having sex just in case i dislodge the implant :rofl:Click to expand...

lol! try bd with a huge baby in there. poor baby.


----------



## Faythe

Tina, if your hairdresser doesn't do what you ask then don't pay them.

I'm sorry but any good hairdresser that is good with colour correction can go to the colour you want. Depending on your current colour it might take a few appts to get it but you should still get the colour you want.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i literally have the day off. i took ds to a friend's house for the day. now i am just hanging out on bnb, drinking coffee and waiting on my hair appt. this afternoon. oh, i hope she will do the color i want!
> 
> im sure she will hun, just be specific with what you want
> 
> it wil look lovelyClick to expand...
> 
> i have a picture! it even says below it what colors to tell your stylist to use. i hope she will. last time i brought in a picture of what i wanted, her and her boss almost laughed at me and said there's no way i could have that color. it was a medium ash blonde color with highlights. she died my hair darker instead!Click to expand...
> 
> if you go in with a pic and they dye it another colour - refuse to pay!!!!!
> 
> if there is a reason why you cant have a specific colour then fair enough ie if your hair was naturally light blonde and you wanted it black
> 
> i would go mental if i asked for ash blonde and got a dark blonde insteadClick to expand...
> 
> i didn't even get dark blonde! i got medium ash brown!!!!! if she wants to try to even get close to the color i will let her, but if she wants to talk me into a different direction again, i am just going to tell her i will leave it for now. then i will go ask my DH best friend's GF if she can give me that color. if not, i will pull all my hair out and not have to think about it anymore.Click to expand...
> 
> bald is the new longClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Tina, if your hairdresser doesn't do what you ask then don't pay them.
> 
> I'm sorry but any good hairdresser that is good with colour correction can go to the colour you want. Depending on your current colour it might take a few appts to get it but you should still get the colour you want.

it would have been a one level base lift with 2 level highlights lift. i am still baffled why she wouldn't do it, but too polite to ask why. i need to grow some balls.


----------



## Faythe

That's easy! Jeez. Stand your ground hon :)


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> this may be a tmi ?, BUT it's bnb so i'm gonna ask it anyway. anyone get sore boobs before AF? i don't recall ever having this before. my temps have stayed high, so i'm hoping this is a good sign that my hormone levels are where they are supposed to be.
> 
> i was reading this morning in a thread where someone get sore bbs just before af came and the girl who replied had the same but got a bfp
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> phew! i think that answer covered both results lolClick to expand...
> 
> lol! i know it doesnt mean one way or another. i'm just wondering if maybe it's a good sign my hormones are where they should be. i've been so worried my hormones are off.Click to expand...
> 
> yes it means there are hormones flying all over the place which is great
> 
> your chart looks good - just keep your legs crossed until the weekendClick to expand...
> 
> LOL! I don't think dh will let me do that.Click to expand...
> 
> lol i would be terrified of having sex just in case i dislodge the implant :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> lol! try bd with a huge baby in there. poor baby.Click to expand...

oh i would find a way hun - trust me :winkwink:


----------



## Pinky32

hmmmm 4pm - siesta time i think

back in an hour girlies xxxx


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> That's easy! Jeez. Stand your ground hon :)

i'm gonna this time. no more "going with the flow"!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> hmmmm 4pm - siesta time i think
> 
> back in an hour girlies xxxx

have a good nap!


----------



## Faythe

Why can't I stop POAS? :rofl:

Look at the OPK!
 



Attached Files:







15DPO.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Why can't I stop POAS? :rofl:
> 
> Look at the OPK!

oh wow! the positive opk thing is for sure true. that is one megadark opk!!!
i like the hpt too!!!!


----------



## Faythe

HPT is ALOT darker from 13dpo :happydance:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> HPT is ALOT darker from 13dpo :happydance:

yay, little bean is snuggled right in.


----------



## moter98

ok, off to lunch with hubby, then a couple errands, then hair appt. wish me luck!


----------



## Faythe

We want pictures after :D

Enjoy


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, took an opk test yesterday and today and got a faint second line. God knows why I did it, I ovulated last week. Don't know if it means anything, the second lines not even that dark! I just like seeing two lines on a test I guess!


----------



## Faythe

It can go 50/50 hon


----------



## sarahuk

> google it and get it online - i loveeeeeee vanilla

Ohhhh i should so that...I loved that stuff!


> i did that Jan (Part 1) cycle - sunday was an "almost", monday afternoon "almost" then monday night positive

I hope that happens for me too. Will definitely kill my fear of OV :) Sat here trying like hell to hold my pee atm lol...


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> i literally have the day off. i took ds to a friend's house for the day. now i am just hanging out on bnb, drinking coffee and waiting on my hair appt. this afternoon. oh, i hope she will do the color i want!

Sounds like an awesome day to me hun! :happydance:


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, took an opk test yesterday and today and got a faint second line. God knows why I did it, I ovulated last week. Don't know if it means anything, the second lines not even that dark! I just like seeing two lines on a test I guess!

I have faint lines all throughout the month. You always have some lh in your system.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i literally have the day off. i took ds to a friend's house for the day. now i am just hanging out on bnb, drinking coffee and waiting on my hair appt. this afternoon. oh, i hope she will do the color i want!
> 
> im sure she will hun, just be specific with what you want
> 
> it wil look lovelyClick to expand...

It will! We also demand piccies of it too!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> this may be a tmi ?, BUT it's bnb so i'm gonna ask it anyway. anyone get sore boobs before AF? i don't recall ever having this before. my temps have stayed high, so i'm hoping this is a good sign that my hormone levels are where they are supposed to be.

I had it the last few cycles. Spent a bit of time googling and apparently its caused by the progesterone levels hitting their peaks. However, if youre only just getting it now at 10dpo id say that was a good sign  It normally occurs during the peak, not when youd expect it to be starting its decline :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i literally have the day off. i took ds to a friend's house for the day. now i am just hanging out on bnb, drinking coffee and waiting on my hair appt. this afternoon. oh, i hope she will do the color i want!
> 
> im sure she will hun, just be specific with what you want
> 
> it wil look lovelyClick to expand...
> 
> i have a picture! it even says below it what colors to tell your stylist to use. i hope she will. last time i brought in a picture of what i wanted, her and her boss almost laughed at me and said there's no way i could have that color. it was a medium ash blonde color with highlights. she died my hair darker instead!Click to expand...

Who the hell are they to make that decision?! Its your damn hair, you can have what you want! Id have left that second and congrtulated them on a lost customer for life.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> this may be a tmi ?, BUT it's bnb so i'm gonna ask it anyway. anyone get sore boobs before AF? i don't recall ever having this before. my temps have stayed high, so i'm hoping this is a good sign that my hormone levels are where they are supposed to be.
> 
> i was reading this morning in a thread where someone get sore bbs just before af came and the girl who replied had the same but got a bfp
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> phew! i think that answer covered both results lolClick to expand...
> 
> lol! i know it doesnt mean one way or another. i'm just wondering if maybe it's a good sign my hormones are where they should be. i've been so worried my hormones are off.Click to expand...

I think its a damn good thing you have right now...no matter how the outcome comes (i mean hormonal wise!). It means youre peaking, and hopefully, elevating!


----------



## moter98

I think I'm gonna be pulling my hair out


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> this may be a tmi ?, BUT it's bnb so i'm gonna ask it anyway. anyone get sore boobs before AF? i don't recall ever having this before. my temps have stayed high, so i'm hoping this is a good sign that my hormone levels are where they are supposed to be.
> 
> I had it the last few cycles. Spent a bit of time googling and apparently its caused by the progesterone levels hitting their peaks. However, if youre only just getting it now at 10dpo id say that was a good sign  It normally occurs during the peak, not when youd expect it to be starting its decline :happydance:Click to expand...

Nope. Had it last like five days


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> I think I'm gonna be pulling my hair out

why? whats happened?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna be pulling my hair out
> 
> why? whats happened?Click to expand...

She said even if she's uses the same colors on my hair it won't turn out like that.and she can't color my darker hair lighter cause color won't lighten over color. I get that, but she says I can't ever get the color I want. So she has put warmer highlights in. I'm under the dryer now. Really hoping I will like it. I'm nervous! Im gonna ask another stylist anyway to see if she is right.


----------



## Pinky32

its true colour wont lighten coloured hair, but thats why they strip it of colour first

oooh fingers crossed hunnybun
xx


----------



## moter98

Yes I do know that. Just not happy that I can't eventually get the color I want.


----------



## Pinky32

i dont see why not if you've had it before


----------



## corgankidd

Hi ladies. Can I join this thread? I have been trying for my first for almost a year now. This is my first month trying clomid, hoping it works!! I look forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## Pinky32

welcome corgan


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i dont see why not if you've had it before

Pulling my hair out pinky


----------



## moter98

Welcome corgan!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> this may be a tmi ?, BUT it's bnb so i'm gonna ask it anyway. anyone get sore boobs before AF? i don't recall ever having this before. my temps have stayed high, so i'm hoping this is a good sign that my hormone levels are where they are supposed to be.
> 
> I had it the last few cycles. Spent a bit of time googling and apparently its caused by the progesterone levels hitting their peaks. However, if youre only just getting it now at 10dpo id say that was a good sign  It normally occurs during the peak, not when youd expect it to be starting its decline :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Had it last like five daysClick to expand...

Thats still great news that you still have it though at this stage. Your progesterone should have been dropping by now thus reducing that..so im counting it as an awesome sign!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna be pulling my hair out
> 
> why? whats happened?Click to expand...
> 
> She said even if she's uses the same colors on my hair it won't turn out like that.and she can't color my darker hair lighter cause color won't lighten over color. I get that, but she says I can't ever get the color I want. So she has put warmer highlights in. I'm under the dryer now. Really hoping I will like it. I'm nervous! Im gonna ask another stylist anyway to see if she is right.Click to expand...

If colour wont lighten over colour then why dont they strip the color from your hair and start from a clean base? :shrug: Get a new stylist!!


----------



## sarahuk

corgankidd said:


> Hi ladies. Can I join this thread? I have been trying for my first for almost a year now. This is my first month trying clomid, hoping it works!! I look forward to getting to know all of you!

Hey Cor!

Nice to have you here! And crossing fingers and toes that you get your super clomid baby this cycle! Is your ticker correct? Just wondering where abouts you are in your cycle :)


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Welcome corgan!

what does it look like? do you like it?


----------



## moter98

She put a bunch if blonde highlights in instead. It's about 2 levels lighter than the pic I showed her, lol! That's ok though. Eek! I'm going back blonde. I had her tone it blonde and I will go in for one more round of highlights, then I'm pretty confident I can match it to my bottled blonde color I used for years. Then I'm gettin a new stylist, lol! Aw well. I guess I'm just destined to be a blonde.pictures coming.....


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> She put a bunch if blonde highlights in instead. It's about 2 levels lighter than the pic I showed her, lol! That's ok though. Eek! I'm going back blonde. I had her tone it blonde and I will go in for one more round of highlights, then I'm pretty confident I can match it to my bottled blonde color I used for years. Then I'm gettin a new stylist, lol! Aw well. I guess I'm just destined to be a blonde.pictures coming.....

oooh sounds nice hunny


----------



## Pinky32

if i didnt know any better i would say that my af is on her way as im having light twinges in my lower tummy :cry:


----------



## SKP

This is really strange, last jan i had af 2 weeks from my last af on dec 25 to 31 st. It was only for 4 days. 1 light, 2 mediume, then. The 4 th finishishing up,

This jan i had af on cd 23 , and now its the same pattern as last year. Except today is day 5 and all last night i woke up to just browning. And very faint. 1 light, 2 medium, and the 4 th 2 spots, and today browning.

And i was 10 dpo when af came.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> if i didnt know any better i would say that my af is on her way as im having light twinges in my lower tummy :cry:

hmmm......maybe just end of AF cramps?


----------



## moter98

Ok. I'm putting up my pic. Please disregard the ginormous nose. I swear, my nose is not really that big in real life. It's the camera angle, lol! My hair was a level 6 muddy color before. That's literally the only thing i can think of to compare it to! Here's my hair now. While it isn't the color AT ALL that I wanted, I'm just gonna go with it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0033.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Ok. I'm putting up my pic. Please disregard the ginormous nose. I swear, my nose is not really that big in real life. It's the camera angle, lol! My hair was a level 6 muddy color before. That's literally the only thing i can think of to compare it to! Here's my hair now. While it isn't the color AT ALL that I wanted, I'm just gonna go with it.

Tina, that hair colour looks lovely

xxx


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> if i didnt know any better i would say that my af is on her way as im having light twinges in my lower tummy :cry:
> 
> hmmm......maybe just end of AF cramps?Click to expand...

maybe..............but i didnt haveany cramps yesterday and i thought af had finished yesterday too - only a tiny amount this evening when i wiped

pc has gone slow, so going to restart


----------



## moter98

Hmm.....looks like I'm ginna have to do some googling after I pick up ds pinky


----------



## rooster100

Moter your hair looks lovely! It's so nice to see a pic of you! Know who your talking too! 
Pinky I still get bad cramps even near the end of af. 
I'm watching junior doctors which I love! What's everyone else doing this evening?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Hmm.....looks like I'm ginna have to do some googling after I pick up ds pinky

I need Miss Google :cry:

Im running Kaspersky scan

Im run Microsoft Defender - all is fine

hotmail n google pages open easily, its pages like BnB that is slow and sometimes it says Internet Explorer Cannot Open the page so i have to keep refreshing until it opens it


----------



## moter98

Thanks ladies! I'm happy with it but give trying to get a certain color. I think I can match this to do the roots myself. Will save me loads of cash. Cash I'm hoping to be spending on baby stuff. :)


----------



## Pinky32

rooster, af stopped yesterday around mid afternoon with no cramps yesterday, now ive got slight cramps and a small amount when i wiped around 6pm

hopefully it was just the last big coming out - im not used to long af's (4 days to me is longggggggg)


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> rooster, af stopped yesterday around mid afternoon with no cramps yesterday, now ive got slight cramps and a small amount when i wiped around 6pm
> 
> hopefully it was just the last big coming out - im not used to long af's (4 days to me is longggggggg)

Mine normally last a week, when I was on b/c pills years ago my af was like two days long! Was amazing no cramps as well (I laugh at myself now when I think how many years I took that dam pill!) 
Do you thing your periods will get longer now your off the pill? X


----------



## Pinky32

i dont think so, it could just be that i ate my dinner too fast or something lol, the cramp is below my tummy button but above my knickerline

since coming off bc my af has been 3 days long


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm.....looks like I'm ginna have to do some googling after I pick up ds pinky
> 
> I need Miss Google :cry:
> 
> Im running Kaspersky scan
> 
> Im run Microsoft Defender - all is fine
> 
> hotmail n google pages open easily, its pages like BnB that is slow and sometimes it says Internet Explorer Cannot Open the page so i have to keep refreshing until it opens itClick to expand...

Miss google advises you to download malwarebytes . It is a free program. Then run a complete scan to check for viruses. Kaspersky and windows are good but they don't always catch em all. Malware bytes has never failed me. If that doesn't wok then I would do a backup and restore to factory settings. I have done this many, many times


----------



## Pinky32

oooh thank you for that - tok me ages for the page to open but just opening it now to do a scan


----------



## Pinky32

I lurveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Miss Google :hug:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> I lurveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Miss Google :hug:

lol! finding any viruses?


----------



## Pinky32

19mins so far and 0 viruses


----------



## Pinky32

butmy pages are loading quicker


----------



## moter98

my dad just got a virus on his laptop last week and malwarebytes was the only thing that would remove it. he has kaspersky too


----------



## Pinky32

its wrong that you pay for something and a free one does a better job


----------



## Betheney

i think something with BnB changed when it changed hands because it definitly runs diferently now, i have problems too.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> its wrong that you pay for something and a free one does a better job

yes it is! i used to buy them too, but my cousin fixes computers for a living. she told me that all you need is malwarebytes and the free version of AVGfree. that's it.


----------



## Pinky32

oh really? i only started having this problem about a week ago


----------



## moter98

superantispyware is also a good one. it removes cookies and other unessary files


----------



## Pinky32

i never felt comfortable with AVG, never felt it was good enough


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> oh really? i only started having this problem about a week ago

it sounds like a virus to me. they will slow your system down


----------



## Pinky32

im just downloading that one now - thank you


oooh just noticed one of my top5 films is on - shawshank redemption

must have seen it over 50 times and still just got excited that its on tv


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oh really? i only started having this problem about a week ago
> 
> it sounds like a virus to me. they will slow your system downClick to expand...

31 mins and 0 viruses yet


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oh really? i only started having this problem about a week ago
> 
> it sounds like a virus to me. they will slow your system downClick to expand...
> 
> 31 mins and 0 viruses yetClick to expand...

that's good. did you run a complete scan of all of your drives?


----------



## moter98

also, after you run the superantispyware, see how it runs. that one may clean up some things too.


----------



## Pinky32

malaware is still running the scan

then i will run superantivirus


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> its still running the scan

it should take anywhere from 45min-4 hours. depends how many files it has to go through.


----------



## Pinky32

61,000 so far lol


----------



## moter98

that's a lot, lol!


----------



## Pinky32

and thats only so far!!!

you trawling thru my pics on facebook?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> and thats only so far!!!
> 
> you trawling thru my pics on facebook?

lol! yep!! add some more please!!! i need to look at more


----------



## SKP

Alot of reasons why your computer may be slow is due to memory usage. The more memory is used on your computer the slower it gets, also the older the computer the slower it gets, becase its not up to date with technology.


----------



## Pinky32

theres about 100 on there!


----------



## Pinky32

SKP said:


> Alot of reasons why your computer may be slow is due to memory usage. The more memory is used on your computer the slower it gets, also the older the computer the slower it gets, becase its not up to date with technology.

i got this laptop in august


----------



## moter98

SKP said:


> Alot of reasons why your computer may be slow is due to memory usage. The more memory is used on your computer the slower it gets, also the older the computer the slower it gets, becase its not up to date with technology.

the memory part is true, but the older part is not. windows based computers get slower because they get bogged down by viruses. my brothers 5 year old mac still runs just as fast as it did when he got it because he hasn't had any viruses on it.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> theres about 100 on there!

oh, i'm gonna have to go back and check then!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> theres about 100 on there!
> 
> oh, i'm gonna have to go back and check then!Click to expand...

if you click on pics on the left hand side and then when new page opens just under my name is says open all pics and videos

that opens all the folders of pics


----------



## SKP

Thats what I mean, the older stuff cant use the newer programs to stop the viruses. The older is more prone to viruses


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> SKP said:
> 
> 
> Alot of reasons why your computer may be slow is due to memory usage. The more memory is used on your computer the slower it gets, also the older the computer the slower it gets, becase its not up to date with technology.
> 
> i got this laptop in augustClick to expand...

that's why i switched to mac. i had bought a dell laptop for really cheap. well, after just 4 months it was so slow and doing crap like this i couldn't even use it anymore. i was to the point where i had to do factory reinstall every week!


----------



## Pinky32

SKP said:


> Thats what I mean, the older stuff cant use the newer programs to stop the viruses. The older is more prone to viruses

well i dont think last august is classed as old


----------



## moter98

SKP said:


> Thats what I mean, the older stuff cant use the newer programs to stop the viruses. The older is more prone to viruses

oh, i get it now. i misunderstood.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKP said:
> 
> 
> Alot of reasons why your computer may be slow is due to memory usage. The more memory is used on your computer the slower it gets, also the older the computer the slower it gets, becase its not up to date with technology.
> 
> i got this laptop in augustClick to expand...
> 
> that's why i switched to mac. i had bought a dell laptop for really cheap. well, after just 4 months it was so slow and doing crap like this i couldn't even use it anymore. i was to the point where i had to do factory reinstall every week!Click to expand...

ive always had base units this is my first laptop


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> SKP said:
> 
> 
> Thats what I mean, the older stuff cant use the newer programs to stop the viruses. The older is more prone to viruses
> 
> well i dont think last august is classed as oldClick to expand...

no, it's pretty new, but if you got a nasty virus on it that'll do it


----------



## Pinky32

98,000 files so far and no viruses
- still running the scan


----------



## SKP

Yeah, last august is not too bad, files can pile up fast lol. but if you have some sort of virus, then that will do it.

what i do when ever i logg off the internet, i wipe out my internets history, and cookies, and anything related


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> 98,000 files so far and no viruses
> - still running the scan

hmmm.....i would have thought it would find one by now......


----------



## Pinky32

SKP said:


> Yeah, last august is not too bad, files can pile up fast lol. but if you have some sort of virus, then that will do it.
> 
> what i do when ever i logg off the internet, i wipe out my internets history, and cookies, and anything related

i do that about 10 times a day lately to help speed it up


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 98,000 files so far and no viruses
> - still running the scan
> 
> hmmm.....i would have thought it would find one by now......Click to expand...

i;ll show you when its finished - but my pc has speeded up loads already


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> SKP said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, last august is not too bad, files can pile up fast lol. but if you have some sort of virus, then that will do it.
> 
> what i do when ever i logg off the internet, i wipe out my internets history, and cookies, and anything related
> 
> i do that about 10 times a day lately to help speed it upClick to expand...

do you have a lot of important files on it?


----------



## Pinky32

171,000 and still no virus - still scanning


----------



## SKP

I despise macs


----------



## Pinky32

heres a screen dump
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKP said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, last august is not too bad, files can pile up fast lol. but if you have some sort of virus, then that will do it.
> 
> what i do when ever i logg off the internet, i wipe out my internets history, and cookies, and anything related
> 
> i do that about 10 times a day lately to help speed it upClick to expand...
> 
> do you have a lot of important files on it?Click to expand...

anyi really important is backed up on an external hard drive


----------



## Pinky32

super anti thingy has only just started andfound 17 already


----------



## moter98

SKP said:


> I despise macs

you don't know what you're missing


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> super anti thingy has only just started andfound 17 already

superantispyware will find a ton. i'm surprised malwarebytes didn't though. that means you haven't gotten a major virus on there. let me know how it runs after the last scan. reboot first.


----------



## Pinky32

ok will do
18 found so far

thats why i did a screen dump to show you, in case you didnt believe me lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ok will do
> 18 found so far
> 
> thats why i did a screen dump to show you, in case you didnt believe me lol

haha! of course i believe you silly


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Ok. I'm putting up my pic. Please disregard the ginormous nose. I swear, my nose is not really that big in real life. It's the camera angle, lol! My hair was a level 6 muddy color before. That's literally the only thing i can think of to compare it to! Here's my hair now. While it isn't the color AT ALL that I wanted, I'm just gonna go with it.

Ohhhh Tina youre such a pretty lady!!

I actually really love the hair...it looks lovely!! x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Ok. I'm putting up my pic. Please disregard the ginormous nose. I swear, my nose is not really that big in real life. It's the camera angle, lol! My hair was a level 6 muddy color before. That's literally the only thing i can think of to compare it to! Here's my hair now. While it isn't the color AT ALL that I wanted, I'm just gonna go with it.
> 
> Ohhhh Tina youre such a pretty lady!!
> 
> I actually really love the hair...it looks lovely!! xClick to expand...

thanks sarah! now i'm trying to figure out how to match the color to do my own root touch ups. i'm NOT going in every 4 weeks for touch ups!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok will do
> 18 found so far
> 
> thats why i did a screen dump to show you, in case you didnt believe me lol
> 
> haha! of course i believe you sillyClick to expand...

lol i didnt mean it like that - i meant just so you know it finished the scan and found nothing lol


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> rooster, af stopped yesterday around mid afternoon with no cramps yesterday, now ive got slight cramps and a small amount when i wiped around 6pm
> 
> hopefully it was just the last big coming out - im not used to long af's (4 days to me is longggggggg)

Im with Tina...I think its just the last of it coming away :)


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Ok. I'm putting up my pic. Please disregard the ginormous nose. I swear, my nose is not really that big in real life. It's the camera angle, lol! My hair was a level 6 muddy color before. That's literally the only thing i can think of to compare it to! Here's my hair now. While it isn't the color AT ALL that I wanted, I'm just gonna go with it.
> 
> Ohhhh Tina youre such a pretty lady!!
> 
> I actually really love the hair...it looks lovely!! xClick to expand...

am i the only one who knew tina was a lil stunner already?

i knew she was blonde before i saw a pic the other day - i truly am psychic!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> rooster, af stopped yesterday around mid afternoon with no cramps yesterday, now ive got slight cramps and a small amount when i wiped around 6pm
> 
> hopefully it was just the last big coming out - im not used to long af's (4 days to me is longggggggg)
> 
> Im with Tina...I think its just the last of it coming away :)Click to expand...

it was only a teeny tiny bit when i wiped

it can take its times for all i care - as long as i ov next mon/tues


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm.....looks like I'm ginna have to do some googling after I pick up ds pinky
> 
> I need Miss Google :cry:
> 
> Im running Kaspersky scan
> 
> Im run Microsoft Defender - all is fine
> 
> hotmail n google pages open easily, its pages like BnB that is slow and sometimes it says Internet Explorer Cannot Open the page so i have to keep refreshing until it opens itClick to expand...
> 
> Miss google advises you to download malwarebytes . It is a free program. Then run a complete scan to check for viruses. Kaspersky and windows are good but they don't always catch em all. Malware bytes has never failed me. If that doesn't wok then I would do a backup and restore to factory settings. I have done this many, many timesClick to expand...

You should also go into task manager and see whats running that can be overworking the processers. Also, when was the last time that you did a defrag of the hard drives? Not doing them often can really slow things down. Check how much space there is on your HDD and also remove anything you dont use if its on the high side.

Do disk cleanup and get rid of all windows backup files, temp files, crash reports, cookies etc etc etc. It will help speed things up also


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> oooh thank you for that - tok me ages for the page to open but just opening it now to do a scan

Oh...and sometimes bnb has these issues for me too btw pinky...and my laptop is sitting behind fort knox and is regularly checked out cos im anal about it..so I think it could also possibly be down to the connection to the website due to traffic.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> my dad just got a virus on his laptop last week and malwarebytes was the only thing that would remove it. he has kaspersky too

Kapersky is terrible. I used to have it and I got the mother of all virus that infected my entire machine and had to start completely from scratch. Hate it!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm.....looks like I'm ginna have to do some googling after I pick up ds pinky
> 
> I need Miss Google :cry:
> 
> Im running Kaspersky scan
> 
> Im run Microsoft Defender - all is fine
> 
> hotmail n google pages open easily, its pages like BnB that is slow and sometimes it says Internet Explorer Cannot Open the page so i have to keep refreshing until it opens itClick to expand...
> 
> Miss google advises you to download malwarebytes . It is a free program. Then run a complete scan to check for viruses. Kaspersky and windows are good but they don't always catch em all. Malware bytes has never failed me. If that doesn't wok then I would do a backup and restore to factory settings. I have done this many, many timesClick to expand...
> 
> You should also go into task manager and see whats running that can be overworking the processers. Also, when was the last time that you did a defrag of the hard drives? Not doing them often can really slow things down. Check how much space there is on your HDD and also remove anything you dont use if its on the high side.
> 
> Do disk cleanup and get rid of all windows backup files, temp files, crash reports, cookies etc etc etc. It will help speed things up alsoClick to expand...

Did a defrag about 2 days ago
Did a disk clean up about 2 days ago



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oooh thank you for that - tok me ages for the page to open but just opening it now to do a scan
> 
> Oh...and sometimes bnb has these issues for me too btw pinky...and my laptop is sitting behind fort knox and is regularly checked out cos im anal about it..so I think it could also possibly be down to the connection to the website due to traffic.Click to expand...

BnB is the website that im having the most problems with


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> my dad just got a virus on his laptop last week and malwarebytes was the only thing that would remove it. he has kaspersky too
> 
> Kapersky is terrible. I used to have it and I got the mother of all virus that infected my entire machine and had to start completely from scratch. Hate it!Click to expand...

:cry:


----------



## Pinky32

so far 19 adware tracking cookies found - still scanning


----------



## Pinky32

i wish you girls didnt live so far - when we have our bumps we could have met up and bumped each other :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> its wrong that you pay for something and a free one does a better job

The only thing I would say though is this. Malwarebytes is known to be good for virus removal, but it doesnt run realtime scans so doesnt protect your machine while youre doing things. Once a virus gets on your PC its pretty much too late, since most these days have an element of keylogging and/or trojan backdoors which then upload your passwords and personal data.

So...its good to use this one to scan to see if your system is now safe, but I would highly recommend installing something with realtime, if you love your computer and dont want to lose it!

For free virus protection though, youre probs not gunna get the realtime protection. But one of the best free virus protectors atm for both detection and removal is called AVG Free. I used to use it and had no issues with it :)


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> its wrong that you pay for something and a free one does a better job
> 
> yes it is! i used to buy them too, but my cousin fixes computers for a living. she told me that all you need is malwarebytes and the free version of AVGfree. that's it.Click to expand...

Ahh you covered avg!

Just be careful tho...its not normally good to install two virus checkers as they can cause instability


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oh really? i only started having this problem about a week ago
> 
> it sounds like a virus to me. they will slow your system downClick to expand...

If she hasnt downloaded anything then it could just be an overload of spyware. Since they are communicating with their servers it tends to slow down the use of net.


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> its wrong that you pay for something and a free one does a better job
> 
> The only thing I would say though is this. Malwarebytes is known to be good for virus removal, but it doesnt run realtime scans so doesnt protect your machine while youre doing things. Once a virus gets on your PC its pretty much too late, since most these days have an element of keylogging and/or trojan backdoors which then upload your passwords and personal data.
> 
> So...its good to use this one to scan to see if your system is now safe, but I would highly recommend installing something with realtime, if you love your computer and dont want to lose it!
> 
> For free virus protection though, youre probs not gunna get the realtime protection. But one of the best free virus protectors atm for both detection and removal is called AVG Free. I used to use it and had no issues with it :)Click to expand...

yes tina mentioned that one earlier - i used to have it


----------



## sarahuk

SKP said:


> Thats what I mean, the older stuff cant use the newer programs to stop the viruses. The older is more prone to viruses

To be fair, there arent many machines still running that dont have old windows on them...not atleat before windows xp. And most virus protection will have an xp version for those not running current windows 7/vista platforms :)


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i wish you girls didnt live so far - when we have our bumps we could have met up and bumped each other :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> super anti thingy has only just started andfound 17 already
> 
> superantispyware will find a ton. i'm surprised malwarebytes didn't though. that means you haven't gotten a major virus on there. let me know how it runs after the last scan. reboot first.Click to expand...

iTs more likely to be spyware than a virus. A virus will run its loop where as spyware bogs down the system. If shed downloaded a virus last week when she noticed these issuesd im fairly sure shed have had something fairly out of the ordinary starting to happen by now :)


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Ok. I'm putting up my pic. Please disregard the ginormous nose. I swear, my nose is not really that big in real life. It's the camera angle, lol! My hair was a level 6 muddy color before. That's literally the only thing i can think of to compare it to! Here's my hair now. While it isn't the color AT ALL that I wanted, I'm just gonna go with it.
> 
> Ohhhh Tina youre such a pretty lady!!
> 
> I actually really love the hair...it looks lovely!! xClick to expand...
> 
> am i the only one who knew tina was a lil stunner already?
> 
> i knew she was blonde before i saw a pic the other day - i truly am psychic!!!!Click to expand...

I feel the need here to reind you that you were shocked when you found out I was brunette...you thought I was blonde too...so youre only part psychic!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm.....looks like I'm ginna have to do some googling after I pick up ds pinky
> 
> I need Miss Google :cry:
> 
> Im running Kaspersky scan
> 
> Im run Microsoft Defender - all is fine
> 
> hotmail n google pages open easily, its pages like BnB that is slow and sometimes it says Internet Explorer Cannot Open the page so i have to keep refreshing until it opens itClick to expand...
> 
> Miss google advises you to download malwarebytes . It is a free program. Then run a complete scan to check for viruses. Kaspersky and windows are good but they don't always catch em all. Malware bytes has never failed me. If that doesn't wok then I would do a backup and restore to factory settings. I have done this many, many timesClick to expand...
> 
> You should also go into task manager and see whats running that can be overworking the processers. Also, when was the last time that you did a defrag of the hard drives? Not doing them often can really slow things down. Check how much space there is on your HDD and also remove anything you dont use if its on the high side.
> 
> Do disk cleanup and get rid of all windows backup files, temp files, crash reports, cookies etc etc etc. It will help speed things up alsoClick to expand...
> 
> Did a defrag about 2 days ago
> Did a disk clean up about 2 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oooh thank you for that - tok me ages for the page to open but just opening it now to do a scanClick to expand...
> 
> Oh...and sometimes bnb has these issues for me too btw pinky...and my laptop is sitting behind fort knox and is regularly checked out cos im anal about it..so I think it could also possibly be down to the connection to the website due to traffic.Click to expand...
> 
> BnB is the website that im having the most problems withClick to expand...

I think youre just having traffic issues. Is your actual laptop itself running slow, or just the internet sometimes?


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> super anti thingy has only just started andfound 17 already
> 
> superantispyware will find a ton. i'm surprised malwarebytes didn't though. that means you haven't gotten a major virus on there. let me know how it runs after the last scan. reboot first.Click to expand...
> 
> iTs more likely to be spyware than a virus. A virus will run its loop where as spyware bogs down the system. If shed downloaded a virus last week when she noticed these issuesd im fairly sure shed have had something fairly out of the ordinary starting to happen by now :)Click to expand...

she being me? lol


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> super anti thingy has only just started andfound 17 already
> 
> superantispyware will find a ton. i'm surprised malwarebytes didn't though. that means you haven't gotten a major virus on there. let me know how it runs after the last scan. reboot first.Click to expand...
> 
> iTs more likely to be spyware than a virus. A virus will run its loop where as spyware bogs down the system. If shed downloaded a virus last week when she noticed these issuesd im fairly sure shed have had something fairly out of the ordinary starting to happen by now :)Click to expand...

ok sarah. you sound like you know way more about this than me. can you help pinky figure out if it's the spyware? post it on here cause i'd like to know too!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Ok. I'm putting up my pic. Please disregard the ginormous nose. I swear, my nose is not really that big in real life. It's the camera angle, lol! My hair was a level 6 muddy color before. That's literally the only thing i can think of to compare it to! Here's my hair now. While it isn't the color AT ALL that I wanted, I'm just gonna go with it.
> 
> Ohhhh Tina youre such a pretty lady!!
> 
> I actually really love the hair...it looks lovely!! xClick to expand...
> 
> am i the only one who knew tina was a lil stunner already?
> 
> i knew she was blonde before i saw a pic the other day - i truly am psychic!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the need here to reind you that you were shocked when you found out I was brunette...you thought I was blonde too...so youre only part psychic!Click to expand...

ahhhh you say that but a psychic can see into the future and now your blonde - so i am psychic


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> super anti thingy has only just started andfound 17 already
> 
> superantispyware will find a ton. i'm surprised malwarebytes didn't though. that means you haven't gotten a major virus on there. let me know how it runs after the last scan. reboot first.Click to expand...
> 
> iTs more likely to be spyware than a virus. A virus will run its loop where as spyware bogs down the system. If shed downloaded a virus last week when she noticed these issuesd im fairly sure shed have had something fairly out of the ordinary starting to happen by now :)Click to expand...
> 
> she being me? lolClick to expand...

Yes...you...sorry! :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

oooh its just finished with 19 adwares

gotta reboot
brb


----------



## Pinky32

oooh that seems better


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> oooh that seems better

good!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> super anti thingy has only just started andfound 17 already
> 
> superantispyware will find a ton. i'm surprised malwarebytes didn't though. that means you haven't gotten a major virus on there. let me know how it runs after the last scan. reboot first.Click to expand...
> 
> iTs more likely to be spyware than a virus. A virus will run its loop where as spyware bogs down the system. If shed downloaded a virus last week when she noticed these issuesd im fairly sure shed have had something fairly out of the ordinary starting to happen by now :)Click to expand...
> 
> ok sarah. you sound like you know way more about this than me. can you help pinky figure out if it's the spyware? post it on here cause i'd like to know too!Click to expand...

I think its going to come down to whether her problems are connected to just bnb or the internet in general.

If its the internet only thats crawling then I think its one of two things:

1) spyware running the background
2) ISP - maybe pinky is on a throttled internet or fair usage policy. Some companies here have also been known to limit net usage between certain hours to very low speeds. 
3) Possible router issues, which the ISP can take a look at and see if theres any noticable issues with her configured settings, or check out the telephone exchange to see if theres an issue there. Sometimes contacting the exchange from server side to "ping" the issue can resolve it.
4) Possible wear and tear on the telephone line
5) Maybe the broadband filter needs replacing

Sometimes, routers are just weird. Occasionally, mine decides to tell me it doesnt like the internet at all, despite being connected to it. You could always try the age old "kick it off and see" routine. Try disconnecting it from the power (not the laptop) for 5 mins, so that when you plug it back in its forced to re-talk with the isp network. Additionally, look for a propre reset button (not an on/off one). You might need a pin to pop in there. Sometimes its something silly thats got misconfigured and restting the router entirely can help resolve it


----------



## Pinky32

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

thank you tina :kiss:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> super anti thingy has only just started andfound 17 already
> 
> superantispyware will find a ton. i'm surprised malwarebytes didn't though. that means you haven't gotten a major virus on there. let me know how it runs after the last scan. reboot first.Click to expand...
> 
> iTs more likely to be spyware than a virus. A virus will run its loop where as spyware bogs down the system. If shed downloaded a virus last week when she noticed these issuesd im fairly sure shed have had something fairly out of the ordinary starting to happen by now :)Click to expand...
> 
> ok sarah. you sound like you know way more about this than me. can you help pinky figure out if it's the spyware? post it on here cause i'd like to know too!Click to expand...
> 
> I think its going to come down to whether her problems are connected to just bnb or the internet in general.
> 
> If its the internet only thats crawling then I think its one of two things:
> 
> 1) spyware running the background
> 2) ISP - maybe pinky is on a throttled internet or fair usage policy. Some companies here have also been known to limit net usage between certain hours to very low speeds.
> 3) Possible router issues, which the ISP can take a look at and see if theres any noticable issues with her configured settings, or check out the telephone exchange to see if theres an issue there. Sometimes contacting the exchange from server side to "ping" the issue can resolve it.
> 4) Possible wear and tear on the telephone line
> 5) Maybe the broadband filter needs replacing
> 
> Sometimes, routers are just weird. Occasionally, mine decides to tell me it doesnt like the internet at all, despite being connected to it. You could always try the age old "kick it off and see" routine. Try disconnecting it from the power (not the laptop) for 5 mins, so that when you plug it back in its forced to re-talk with the isp network. Additionally, look for a propre reset button (not an on/off one). You might need a pin to pop in there. Sometimes its something silly thats got misconfigured and restting the router entirely can help resolve itClick to expand...

my router today decided not to connect to laptop and it shut itself down and then restarted after about 2 mins

i think its BnB as im ok opening pages on the internet etc its just on here it sometimes has problems


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> thank you tina :kiss:

your welcome! 
sarah has some great tips too! just note, if you do the reset with the pin, you will have to reconfigure your router. just wanted to make sure you knew that. if you have more problems, i bet sarah can figure it out for you!


----------



## Pinky32

thank you sarah :kiss:

what would i do without my girlies :hugs::friends:


----------



## sarahuk

Sounds like its probably just a traffic issue. I get it sometimes in the daytime :)

The spyware youve removed though wont be helping. Id use the program tina recommended regularly and keep on top of it :) 

If your router does that again id have a word with your isp tech support. Who do you get your net from?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> thank you tina :kiss:
> 
> your welcome!
> sarah has some great tips too! just note, if you do the reset with the pin, you will have to reconfigure your router. just wanted to make sure you knew that. if you have more problems, i bet sarah can figure it out for you!Click to expand...

sarah a.k.a. pc guru


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> thank you tina :kiss:
> 
> your welcome!
> sarah has some great tips too! just note, if you do the reset with the pin, you will have to reconfigure your router. just wanted to make sure you knew that. if you have more problems, i bet sarah can figure it out for you!Click to expand...

You have to reconfigure yours over there? :O Its auto for me! x


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Sounds like its probably just a traffic issue. I get it sometimes in the daytime :)
> 
> The spyware youve removed though wont be helping. Id use the program tina recommended regularly and keep on top of it :)
> 
> If your router does that again id have a word with your isp tech support. Who do you get your net from?

virgin - like me!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> thank you tina :kiss:
> 
> your welcome!
> sarah has some great tips too! just note, if you do the reset with the pin, you will have to reconfigure your router. just wanted to make sure you knew that. if you have more problems, i bet sarah can figure it out for you!Click to expand...
> 
> You have to reconfigure yours over there? :O Its auto for me! xClick to expand...

mine does it auto too


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> thank you tina :kiss:
> 
> your welcome!
> sarah has some great tips too! just note, if you do the reset with the pin, you will have to reconfigure your router. just wanted to make sure you knew that. if you have more problems, i bet sarah can figure it out for you!Click to expand...
> 
> You have to reconfigure yours over there? :O Its auto for me! xClick to expand...

oh! opps, i forget, different countries. yes, if i do a hard reset i have to reconfigure again.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> thank you tina :kiss:
> 
> your welcome!
> sarah has some great tips too! just note, if you do the reset with the pin, you will have to reconfigure your router. just wanted to make sure you knew that. if you have more problems, i bet sarah can figure it out for you!Click to expand...
> 
> sarah a.k.a. pc guruClick to expand...

My PC is my weakness...I love the damn thing so much. I hate that matt gets to use my beast and im stuck on the laptop :rofl: 

No but, i hate paying other people to fix my pc probs, if i can do it myself then I will and do :D:thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like its probably just a traffic issue. I get it sometimes in the daytime :)
> 
> The spyware youve removed though wont be helping. Id use the program tina recommended regularly and keep on top of it :)
> 
> If your router does that again id have a word with your isp tech support. Who do you get your net from?
> 
> virgin - like me!Click to expand...

:rofl:

Fairly sure most of our ISPS over here have auto connecting routers so you should be fine to do the reset. But you could be having router issues too if it conked out on you today. And a malfunctioning router can also make your speed trawl so...keep an eye on it!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> thank you tina :kiss:
> 
> your welcome!
> sarah has some great tips too! just note, if you do the reset with the pin, you will have to reconfigure your router. just wanted to make sure you knew that. if you have more problems, i bet sarah can figure it out for you!Click to expand...
> 
> sarah a.k.a. pc guruClick to expand...
> 
> My PC is my weakness...I love the damn thing so much. I hate that matt gets to use my beast and im stuck on the laptop :rofl:
> 
> No but, i hate paying other people to fix my pc probs, if i can do it myself then I will and do :D:thumbup:Click to expand...

i got sick of all these problems. it seemed like i spent most my time googling how to fix a problem. not anymore! I LOVE MAC!!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> thank you tina :kiss:
> 
> your welcome!
> sarah has some great tips too! just note, if you do the reset with the pin, you will have to reconfigure your router. just wanted to make sure you knew that. if you have more problems, i bet sarah can figure it out for you!Click to expand...
> 
> You have to reconfigure yours over there? :O Its auto for me! xClick to expand...
> 
> oh! opps, i forget, different countries. yes, if i do a hard reset i have to reconfigure again.Click to expand...

That sucks!!! I would cry if that was my case! Mind you...I remember back in the days when I first had internet and the only company I could get it with was AOL :D Ahhh...used to love those back in the 90s!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like its probably just a traffic issue. I get it sometimes in the daytime :)
> 
> The spyware youve removed though wont be helping. Id use the program tina recommended regularly and keep on top of it :)
> 
> If your router does that again id have a word with your isp tech support. Who do you get your net from?
> 
> virgin - like me!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Fairly sure most of our ISPS over here have auto connecting routers so you should be fine to do the reset. But you could be having router issues too if it conked out on you today. And a malfunctioning router can also make your speed trawl so...keep an eye on it!Click to expand...

ive got two boxes and i cant remember which one does what
ones black and ones white lol


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> thank you tina :kiss:
> 
> your welcome!
> sarah has some great tips too! just note, if you do the reset with the pin, you will have to reconfigure your router. just wanted to make sure you knew that. if you have more problems, i bet sarah can figure it out for you!Click to expand...
> 
> sarah a.k.a. pc guruClick to expand...
> 
> My PC is my weakness...I love the damn thing so much. I hate that matt gets to use my beast and im stuck on the laptop :rofl:
> 
> No but, i hate paying other people to fix my pc probs, if i can do it myself then I will and do :D:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i got sick of all these problems. it seemed like i spent most my time googling how to fix a problem. not anymore! I LOVE MAC!!!!!!Click to expand...

Mehhh...youll never convert me!!! I LOVE when my computer breaks down...for 1, its a great excuse to send matt out for takeout since i be too busy to cook..and 2) I can shout at him all i want and blame it on the stress!

:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> thank you tina :kiss:
> 
> your welcome!
> sarah has some great tips too! just note, if you do the reset with the pin, you will have to reconfigure your router. just wanted to make sure you knew that. if you have more problems, i bet sarah can figure it out for you!Click to expand...
> 
> You have to reconfigure yours over there? :O Its auto for me! xClick to expand...
> 
> oh! opps, i forget, different countries. yes, if i do a hard reset i have to reconfigure again.Click to expand...
> 
> That sucks!!! I would cry if that was my case! Mind you...I remember back in the days when I first had internet and the only company I could get it with was AOL :D Ahhh...used to love those back in the 90s!Click to expand...

it did suck the first time i did it and didn't know,lol! i spent hours learning how to configure a router. now i at least know how to do it.


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> thank you tina :kiss:
> 
> your welcome!
> sarah has some great tips too! just note, if you do the reset with the pin, you will have to reconfigure your router. just wanted to make sure you knew that. if you have more problems, i bet sarah can figure it out for you!Click to expand...
> 
> You have to reconfigure yours over there? :O Its auto for me! xClick to expand...
> 
> oh! opps, i forget, different countries. yes, if i do a hard reset i have to reconfigure again.Click to expand...
> 
> That sucks!!! I would cry if that was my case! Mind you...I remember back in the days when I first had internet and the only company I could get it with was AOL :D Ahhh...used to love those back in the 90s!Click to expand...

dial up!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like its probably just a traffic issue. I get it sometimes in the daytime :)
> 
> The spyware youve removed though wont be helping. Id use the program tina recommended regularly and keep on top of it :)
> 
> If your router does that again id have a word with your isp tech support. Who do you get your net from?
> 
> virgin - like me!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Fairly sure most of our ISPS over here have auto connecting routers so you should be fine to do the reset. But you could be having router issues too if it conked out on you today. And a malfunctioning router can also make your speed trawl so...keep an eye on it!Click to expand...
> 
> ive got two boxes and i cant remember which one does what
> ones black and ones white lolClick to expand...

Ehhhhh whut? :shrug: :rofl:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> thank you tina :kiss:
> 
> your welcome!
> sarah has some great tips too! just note, if you do the reset with the pin, you will have to reconfigure your router. just wanted to make sure you knew that. if you have more problems, i bet sarah can figure it out for you!Click to expand...
> 
> sarah a.k.a. pc guruClick to expand...
> 
> My PC is my weakness...I love the damn thing so much. I hate that matt gets to use my beast and im stuck on the laptop :rofl:
> 
> No but, i hate paying other people to fix my pc probs, if i can do it myself then I will and do :D:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i got sick of all these problems. it seemed like i spent most my time googling how to fix a problem. not anymore! I LOVE MAC!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Mehhh...youll never convert me!!! I LOVE when my computer breaks down...for 1, its a great excuse to send matt out for takeout since i be too busy to cook..and 2) I can shout at him all i want and blame it on the stress!
> 
> :thumbup::happydance:Click to expand...

ok, those are some good reasons. i hope my mac never breaks cause i don't think i can afford another one! they are really expensive.


----------



## moter98

Faythe is gonna have quite a bit of reading to do when she wakes up......................


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> thank you tina :kiss:
> 
> your welcome!
> sarah has some great tips too! just note, if you do the reset with the pin, you will have to reconfigure your router. just wanted to make sure you knew that. if you have more problems, i bet sarah can figure it out for you!Click to expand...
> 
> You have to reconfigure yours over there? :O Its auto for me! xClick to expand...
> 
> oh! opps, i forget, different countries. yes, if i do a hard reset i have to reconfigure again.Click to expand...
> 
> That sucks!!! I would cry if that was my case! Mind you...I remember back in the days when I first had internet and the only company I could get it with was AOL :D Ahhh...used to love those back in the 90s!Click to expand...
> 
> it did suck the first time i did it and didn't know,lol! i spent hours learning how to configure a router. now i at least know how to do it.Click to expand...

Always good to learn this stuff hon...you just never know when it might go tick tick boom!

Also..hope its ok...but I popped you in my siggy <3


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> thank you tina :kiss:
> 
> your welcome!
> sarah has some great tips too! just note, if you do the reset with the pin, you will have to reconfigure your router. just wanted to make sure you knew that. if you have more problems, i bet sarah can figure it out for you!Click to expand...
> 
> You have to reconfigure yours over there? :O Its auto for me! xClick to expand...
> 
> oh! opps, i forget, different countries. yes, if i do a hard reset i have to reconfigure again.Click to expand...
> 
> That sucks!!! I would cry if that was my case! Mind you...I remember back in the days when I first had internet and the only company I could get it with was AOL :D Ahhh...used to love those back in the 90s!Click to expand...
> 
> dial up!Click to expand...

Haha indeed!!! Ahhh..I remember so well..i used to do this little dance to the sound of the modem dialing every damn time!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> thank you tina :kiss:
> 
> your welcome!
> sarah has some great tips too! just note, if you do the reset with the pin, you will have to reconfigure your router. just wanted to make sure you knew that. if you have more problems, i bet sarah can figure it out for you!Click to expand...
> 
> You have to reconfigure yours over there? :O Its auto for me! xClick to expand...
> 
> oh! opps, i forget, different countries. yes, if i do a hard reset i have to reconfigure again.Click to expand...
> 
> That sucks!!! I would cry if that was my case! Mind you...I remember back in the days when I first had internet and the only company I could get it with was AOL :D Ahhh...used to love those back in the 90s!Click to expand...
> 
> it did suck the first time i did it and didn't know,lol! i spent hours learning how to configure a router. now i at least know how to do it.Click to expand...
> 
> Always good to learn this stuff hon...you just never know when it might go tick tick boom!
> 
> Also..hope its ok...but I popped you in my siggy <3Click to expand...

um, hello, of course it's ok!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like its probably just a traffic issue. I get it sometimes in the daytime :)
> 
> The spyware youve removed though wont be helping. Id use the program tina recommended regularly and keep on top of it :)
> 
> If your router does that again id have a word with your isp tech support. Who do you get your net from?
> 
> virgin - like me!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Fairly sure most of our ISPS over here have auto connecting routers so you should be fine to do the reset. But you could be having router issues too if it conked out on you today. And a malfunctioning router can also make your speed trawl so...keep an eye on it!Click to expand...
> 
> ive got two boxes and i cant remember which one does what
> ones black and ones white lolClick to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh whut? :shrug: :rofl:Click to expand...

i dont know :rofl:

the cable from the wall goes into one (white box) then a cable goes from there to my laptop when im not on wifi (black box)

thats about as technical as im prepared to get as 1.45am!!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> thank you tina :kiss:
> 
> your welcome!
> sarah has some great tips too! just note, if you do the reset with the pin, you will have to reconfigure your router. just wanted to make sure you knew that. if you have more problems, i bet sarah can figure it out for you!Click to expand...
> 
> sarah a.k.a. pc guruClick to expand...
> 
> My PC is my weakness...I love the damn thing so much. I hate that matt gets to use my beast and im stuck on the laptop :rofl:
> 
> No but, i hate paying other people to fix my pc probs, if i can do it myself then I will and do :D:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i got sick of all these problems. it seemed like i spent most my time googling how to fix a problem. not anymore! I LOVE MAC!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Mehhh...youll never convert me!!! I LOVE when my computer breaks down...for 1, its a great excuse to send matt out for takeout since i be too busy to cook..and 2) I can shout at him all i want and blame it on the stress!
> 
> :thumbup::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> ok, those are some good reasons. i hope my mac never breaks cause i don't think i can afford another one! they are really expensive.Click to expand...

They are! Shame we only have two kidneys eh? :D


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> thank you tina :kiss:
> 
> your welcome!
> sarah has some great tips too! just note, if you do the reset with the pin, you will have to reconfigure your router. just wanted to make sure you knew that. if you have more problems, i bet sarah can figure it out for you!Click to expand...
> 
> sarah a.k.a. pc guruClick to expand...
> 
> My PC is my weakness...I love the damn thing so much. I hate that matt gets to use my beast and im stuck on the laptop :rofl:
> 
> No but, i hate paying other people to fix my pc probs, if i can do it myself then I will and do :D:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i got sick of all these problems. it seemed like i spent most my time googling how to fix a problem. not anymore! I LOVE MAC!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Mehhh...youll never convert me!!! I LOVE when my computer breaks down...for 1, its a great excuse to send matt out for takeout since i be too busy to cook..and 2) I can shout at him all i want and blame it on the stress!
> 
> :thumbup::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> ok, those are some good reasons. i hope my mac never breaks cause i don't think i can afford another one! they are really expensive.Click to expand...
> 
> They are! Shame we only have two kidneys eh? :DClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like its probably just a traffic issue. I get it sometimes in the daytime :)
> 
> The spyware youve removed though wont be helping. Id use the program tina recommended regularly and keep on top of it :)
> 
> If your router does that again id have a word with your isp tech support. Who do you get your net from?
> 
> virgin - like me!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Fairly sure most of our ISPS over here have auto connecting routers so you should be fine to do the reset. But you could be having router issues too if it conked out on you today. And a malfunctioning router can also make your speed trawl so...keep an eye on it!Click to expand...
> 
> ive got two boxes and i cant remember which one does what
> ones black and ones white lolClick to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh whut? :shrug: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> i dont know :rofl:
> 
> the cable from the wall goes into one (white box) then a cable goes from there to my laptop when im not on wifi (black box)
> 
> thats about as technical as im prepared to get as 1.45am!!Click to expand...

So you dont have a dsl filter plugged into the phone socket which the cable then connects into?


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like its probably just a traffic issue. I get it sometimes in the daytime :)
> 
> The spyware youve removed though wont be helping. Id use the program tina recommended regularly and keep on top of it :)
> 
> If your router does that again id have a word with your isp tech support. Who do you get your net from?
> 
> virgin - like me!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Fairly sure most of our ISPS over here have auto connecting routers so you should be fine to do the reset. But you could be having router issues too if it conked out on you today. And a malfunctioning router can also make your speed trawl so...keep an eye on it!Click to expand...
> 
> ive got two boxes and i cant remember which one does what
> ones black and ones white lolClick to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh whut? :shrug: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> i dont know :rofl:
> 
> the cable from the wall goes into one (white box) then a cable goes from there to my laptop when im not on wifi (black box)
> 
> thats about as technical as im prepared to get as 1.45am!!Click to expand...
> 
> So you dont have a dsl filter plugged into the phone socket which the cable then connects into?Click to expand...

what? we speak english here!!!

Eng - leeesh!!!

i have a box on the wallwhere white cable comes out of - nothing to do with my phone line which is seperate box


----------



## moter98

allright ladies. i have to go spend some time with DH and DS. you have a good night.


----------



## Pinky32

ok tina - imoff to bed its nearly 2am and im seeing surgeon tomoz afternoon

have a good evening
xxx


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ok tina - imoff to bed its nearly 2am and im seeing surgeon tomoz afternoon
> 
> have a good evening
> xxx

good luck at the surgeon tomorrow. keep me updated!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

sarah, night hunnnnnny xxx


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok tina - imoff to bed its nearly 2am and im seeing surgeon tomoz afternoon
> 
> have a good evening
> xxx
> 
> good luck at the surgeon tomorrow. keep me updated!!!!Click to expand...

will do hun

going to see if i need more surgery or not
xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like its probably just a traffic issue. I get it sometimes in the daytime :)
> 
> The spyware youve removed though wont be helping. Id use the program tina recommended regularly and keep on top of it :)
> 
> If your router does that again id have a word with your isp tech support. Who do you get your net from?
> 
> virgin - like me!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Fairly sure most of our ISPS over here have auto connecting routers so you should be fine to do the reset. But you could be having router issues too if it conked out on you today. And a malfunctioning router can also make your speed trawl so...keep an eye on it!Click to expand...
> 
> ive got two boxes and i cant remember which one does what
> ones black and ones white lolClick to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh whut? :shrug: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> i dont know :rofl:
> 
> the cable from the wall goes into one (white box) then a cable goes from there to my laptop when im not on wifi (black box)
> 
> thats about as technical as im prepared to get as 1.45am!!Click to expand...
> 
> So you dont have a dsl filter plugged into the phone socket which the cable then connects into?Click to expand...
> 
> what? we speak english here!!!
> 
> Eng - leeesh!!!
> 
> i have a box on the wallwhere white cable comes out of - nothing to do with my phone line which is seperate boxClick to expand...

With broadband youre supposed to be given dsl filters which fit into all phone sockets in use since the broadband connection can cause/receive interference from any other service being sent down the line. So it basically filters things away from each other, crudely put.

Looks something like this:

https://media.digikey.com/photos/Pulse%20Photos/Z-330P2J2.jpg


----------



## sarahuk

Oh!

Good night ladies! And good luck with the surgeon!

Catch you in the morning ladies!

xx


----------



## Pinky32

no my cable goes straight into a box in the wall - the phone line box they installed is about a foot away


----------



## Pinky32

im sooooooooooooooo tired

speak to you tomoz pc guru

xx


----------



## SKP

My family doctor called today, going to see him on thursday to discuss my results.


----------



## moter98

Temp drop and bfn this morning. Pinky, I just couldn't stay away from the tests! I do believe AF is approaching. Had a temp drop this time last cycle too. Ah well, onwards and upwards!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Temp drop and bfn this morning. Pinky, I just couldn't stay away from the tests! I do believe AF is approaching. Had a temp drop this time last cycle too. Ah well, onwards and upwards!

Dont think that way chick. Your temps are still elevated. I didnt get my bfp till after af date had been and passed so theres always room for pma!

xx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Temp drop and bfn this morning. Pinky, I just couldn't stay away from the tests! I do believe AF is approaching. Had a temp drop this time last cycle too. Ah well, onwards and upwards!
> 
> Dont think that way chick. Your temps are still elevated. I didnt get my bfp till after af date had been and passed so theres always room for pma!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I don't see a bfp this month. I would have had one by now.had one at 10dpowith a cb digi with ds. Implantation should have occurred by now. I'm ok with it. There's always next month!


----------



## Pinky32

SKP said:


> My family doctor called today, going to see him on thursday to discuss my results.

good luck SKP

Oh and we;re all ok thanks for asking!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Temp drop and bfn this morning. Pinky, I just couldn't stay away from the tests! I do believe AF is approaching. Had a temp drop this time last cycle too. Ah well, onwards and upwards!
> 
> Dont think that way chick. Your temps are still elevated. I didnt get my bfp till after af date had been and passed so theres always room for pma!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I don't see a bfp this month. I would have had one by now.had one at 10dpowith a cb digi with ds. Implantation should have occurred by now. I'm ok with it. There's always next month!Click to expand...

its still early days and your temps are still above coverline hunny

i thought you were going to wait until tomoz lol

TINA IS A POAS ADDICT!!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Temp drop and bfn this morning. Pinky, I just couldn't stay away from the tests! I do believe AF is approaching. Had a temp drop this time last cycle too. Ah well, onwards and upwards!
> 
> Dont think that way chick. Your temps are still elevated. I didnt get my bfp till after af date had been and passed so theres always room for pma!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I don't see a bfp this month. I would have had one by now.had one at 10dpowith a cb digi with ds. Implantation should have occurred by now. I'm ok with it. There's always next month!Click to expand...
> 
> its still early days and your temps are still above coverline hunny
> 
> i thought you were going to wait until tomoz lol
> 
> TINA IS A POAS ADDICT!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Hi. I'm Tina. And I'm a PAOS oholic!


----------



## moter98

Have you been to dr yet pinks?


----------



## Faythe

Gah! BnB isn't working properly!


----------



## Pinky32

no i leave in about 45 mins to go see him

hes going to either give me another steroid injection straight into the shoulder or say i need surgery

god knows what hes going to say about elbow as i didnt hav the CT scan as i was 3DPO at the time but i kind of lied to my mum and told her that it needs to be done just after af - luckily shes hard of hearing so didnt hear the nurse but shes just got a new hearing aid so will hear what i say to surgeon :rofl:

gotta think how to get out of that one - might just say that nurse misunderstood lol


----------



## Pinky32

Bnb have been trying to sort it out since about 9am


----------



## Faythe

Annoying grrrr


----------



## moter98

Yeah I'm having problems with bnb too!

Good luck at dr pinky!

I gotta get ready for work all.


----------



## Pinky32

woooi hooooo bnb is fixed


----------



## Faythe

Yay! Hey girls! How're you? xxx


----------



## rooster100

Yeah its been fixed! have been trying to send a message on here all morning! 
Good luck with your appointment pinky!
Moter im going to join you in this POAS addiction! i should get my internet cheapies in the next few days. xx


----------



## moter98

Good! It snowed again here. Winter is here in full force now. 
How's little bean? Lines really dark now?


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Yeah its been fixed! have been trying to send a message on here all morning!
> Good luck with your appointment pinky!
> Moter im going to join you in this POAS addiction! i should get my internet cheapies in the next few days. xx

Woohoo! Feed the addiction rooster!


----------



## Faythe

Wow I bet it's cold!

Yeah all good! Got my 1st MW appointment at 10 weeks on the 6th March. Little bit disappointed it won't be at 8 weeks but apparantly this particular MW doesn't do them that early.
 



Attached Files:







16DPO.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moter98

Ok, I've always been fine with having the smallest bbs because I didnt have to deal with any jiggling problems, bachaches, or sore bbs. Now this cycle with the sore bbs. WTF? They better grow a size then to make it worth it. Grrrrrrr


----------



## Faythe

Awww hun :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Wow I bet it's cold!
> 
> Yeah all good! Got my 1st MW appointment at 10 weeks on the 6th March. Little bit disappointed it won't be at 8 weeks but apparantly this particular MW doesn't do them that early.

Oh wow, that frer is DARK! Like the cb digi too. Eek!! My dr didn't see me till 13 weeks. It's tough waiting but unless you are high risk I believe they don't want to see you till closer to second tri.
Its not too bad here weather wise. It's 23F right now. Gonna be in 30's layer on. It's really great temp for jan here


----------



## Faythe

It's just annoying as I wanted my dating scan to be dead on 12 weeks and not have to wait extra for it lol. I am impatient :haha:

Glad my Digi is now saying 2-3 :D Makes me feel good!

It's miserable here with rain :nope:


----------



## moter98

I don't like rain. It ruins my hair, lol!
Yeah it's hard waiting for that scan but it will come and it's gonn be awesome


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Temp drop and bfn this morning. Pinky, I just couldn't stay away from the tests! I do believe AF is approaching. Had a temp drop this time last cycle too. Ah well, onwards and upwards!
> 
> Dont think that way chick. Your temps are still elevated. I didnt get my bfp till after af date had been and passed so theres always room for pma!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I don't see a bfp this month. I would have had one by now.had one at 10dpowith a cb digi with ds. Implantation should have occurred by now. I'm ok with it. There's always next month!Click to expand...

Dont forget that every pregnancy is different though...every embryo builds hcg differently. What happened with Aden in the "bfp" stage is probably going to be different with the next. Also, I found an article the other day that said that the actual implantation can take up to between 4 to 6 days...which is why some dont get the positives till after 14dpo!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Temp drop and bfn this morning. Pinky, I just couldn't stay away from the tests! I do believe AF is approaching. Had a temp drop this time last cycle too. Ah well, onwards and upwards!
> 
> Dont think that way chick. Your temps are still elevated. I didnt get my bfp till after af date had been and passed so theres always room for pma!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I don't see a bfp this month. I would have had one by now.had one at 10dpowith a cb digi with ds. Implantation should have occurred by now. I'm ok with it. There's always next month!Click to expand...
> 
> its still early days and your temps are still above coverline hunny
> 
> i thought you were going to wait until tomoz lol
> 
> TINA IS A POAS ADDICT!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi. I'm Tina. And I'm a PAOS oholic!Click to expand...

Can I join the support group please? I keep staring at my opk and counting down the 10 mins till I take my first of the day :D 

Girlies..if im taking no1 at 2pm today..when do you advise I take the second?

x


----------



## sarahuk

OH! And morning..hope youre all well! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> no i leave in about 45 mins to go see him
> 
> hes going to either give me another steroid injection straight into the shoulder or say i need surgery
> 
> god knows what hes going to say about elbow as i didnt hav the CT scan as i was 3DPO at the time but i kind of lied to my mum and told her that it needs to be done just after af - luckily shes hard of hearing so didnt hear the nurse but shes just got a new hearing aid so will hear what i say to surgeon :rofl:
> 
> gotta think how to get out of that one - might just say that nurse misunderstood lol

Would you prefer the injection hun or have the surgery and try and get it sorted out in one big go?

Hmm...tell the surgeon that youre not sure why the scan didnt happen and play dumb!! You can atleast get it done today chicko.

Hope the appointment goes well! x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Yeah I'm having problems with bnb too!
> 
> Good luck at dr pinky!
> 
> I gotta get ready for work all.

Dont work too hard honey!! x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> woooi hooooo bnb is fixed

Bout time..it was completely red for me this morning when I was on at crack of dawn..all the text and everything was postbox red :rofl: NOT what I needed so early when I was sooo tired!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Yay! Hey girls! How're you? xxx

Not too bad thanks, and hope you arent too? :D

Im getting anxious mostly, scared I wont get my surge now :(


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Wow I bet it's cold!
> 
> Yeah all good! Got my 1st MW appointment at 10 weeks on the 6th March. Little bit disappointed it won't be at 8 weeks but apparantly this particular MW doesn't do them that early.

I think most dont know to be honest chick..since theres very little happening at that stage :)

Nice to see dark strong lines! The time will pass fast im sure :)


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Ok, I've always been fine with having the smallest bbs because I didnt have to deal with any jiggling problems, bachaches, or sore bbs. Now this cycle with the sore bbs. WTF? They better grow a size then to make it worth it. Grrrrrrr

Boobs still hurting? :D GREAT sign!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Temp drop and bfn this morning. Pinky, I just couldn't stay away from the tests! I do believe AF is approaching. Had a temp drop this time last cycle too. Ah well, onwards and upwards!
> 
> Dont think that way chick. Your temps are still elevated. I didnt get my bfp till after af date had been and passed so theres always room for pma!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I don't see a bfp this month. I would have had one by now.had one at 10dpowith a cb digi with ds. Implantation should have occurred by now. I'm ok with it. There's always next month!Click to expand...
> 
> its still early days and your temps are still above coverline hunny
> 
> i thought you were going to wait until tomoz lol
> 
> TINA IS A POAS ADDICT!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi. I'm Tina. And I'm a PAOS oholic!Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join the support group please? I keep staring at my opk and counting down the 10 mins till I take my first of the day :D
> 
> Girlies..if im taking no1 at 2pm today..when do you advise I take the second?
> 
> xClick to expand...

Between 8-10pm


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> It's just annoying as I wanted my dating scan to be dead on 12 weeks and not have to wait extra for it lol. I am impatient :haha:
> 
> Glad my Digi is now saying 2-3 :D Makes me feel good!
> 
> It's miserable here with rain :nope:

You can always pay for a private scan :shrug: :) You wouldnt qualify for one with the nhs but theres always ways to get scans chicko by going for a private one :D


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Temp drop and bfn this morning. Pinky, I just couldn't stay away from the tests! I do believe AF is approaching. Had a temp drop this time last cycle too. Ah well, onwards and upwards!
> 
> Dont think that way chick. Your temps are still elevated. I didnt get my bfp till after af date had been and passed so theres always room for pma!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I don't see a bfp this month. I would have had one by now.had one at 10dpowith a cb digi with ds. Implantation should have occurred by now. I'm ok with it. There's always next month!Click to expand...
> 
> Dont forget that every pregnancy is different though...every embryo builds hcg differently. What happened with Aden in the "bfp" stage is probably going to be different with the next. Also, I found an article the other day that said that the actual implantation can take up to between 4 to 6 days...which is why some dont get the positives till after 14dpo!Click to expand...

Oh really? I didn't know that. Learned something new today!


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks Tina! Ill go for 9pm to be bang in the middle! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Yup I was surprised by it too! Explains though the differences in the positive dates. Always amazed me why some dont get them till 20dpo or something!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Thanks Tina! Ill go for 9pm to be bang in the middle! xx

Just want you to note that the only time of day I got a positive last month was in the morning so should you not see a surge this cycle try testing in the morning too


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Yup I was surprised by it too! Explains though the differences in the positive dates. Always amazed me why some dont get them till 20dpo or something!

Dangit, now I have hope again.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Tina! Ill go for 9pm to be bang in the middle! xx
> 
> Just want you to note that the only time of day I got a positive last month was in the morning so should you not see a surge this cycle try testing in the morning tooClick to expand...

TINA!!!!

I think its strating...me so happy! My test today is SO much more noticeable than any other this cycle or the last time I tried. I think I might get a surge this cycle after all! Now its not a shadow, its an actual line!

You have no idea how excited I am...:D :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Yup I was surprised by it too! Explains though the differences in the positive dates. Always amazed me why some dont get them till 20dpo or something!
> 
> Dangit, now I have hope again.Click to expand...

There is always hope my love until the witch shows! x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Tina! Ill go for 9pm to be bang in the middle! xx
> 
> Just want you to note that the only time of day I got a positive last month was in the morning so should you not see a surge this cycle try testing in the morning tooClick to expand...
> 
> TINA!!!!
> 
> I think its strating...me so happy! My test today is SO much more noticeable than any other this cycle or the last time I tried. I think I might get a surge this cycle after all! Now its not a shadow, its an actual line!
> 
> You have no idea how excited I am...:D :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## sarahuk

Yep about THAT excited lol...feel like a loon. Was thrusting it in Matts face. Bless him...was like "do we have sex today?" :D


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Hey girls! How're you? xxx
> 
> Not too bad thanks, and hope you arent too? :D
> 
> Im getting anxious mostly, scared I wont get my surge now :(Click to expand...

I'm good thanks. You WILL get your surge honey :D



sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Wow I bet it's cold!
> 
> Yeah all good! Got my 1st MW appointment at 10 weeks on the 6th March. Little bit disappointed it won't be at 8 weeks but apparantly this particular MW doesn't do them that early.
> 
> I think most dont know to be honest chick..since theres very little happening at that stage :)
> 
> Nice to see dark strong lines! The time will pass fast im sure :)Click to expand...

I am just impatient LOL! 10 weeks is fine.



sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> It's just annoying as I wanted my dating scan to be dead on 12 weeks and not have to wait extra for it lol. I am impatient :haha:
> 
> Glad my Digi is now saying 2-3 :D Makes me feel good!
> 
> It's miserable here with rain :nope:
> 
> You can always pay for a private scan :shrug: :) You wouldnt qualify for one with the nhs but theres always ways to get scans chicko by going for a private one :DClick to expand...

I'll just wait for my dating scan. I'm just so excited :blush:


----------



## sarahuk

OFC you are!!! I think its highly unlikely though that youre dating is off since you opk etc.


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Tina! Ill go for 9pm to be bang in the middle! xx
> 
> Just want you to note that the only time of day I got a positive last month was in the morning so should you not see a surge this cycle try testing in the morning tooClick to expand...
> 
> TINA!!!!
> 
> I think its strating...me so happy! My test today is SO much more noticeable than any other this cycle or the last time I tried. I think I might get a surge this cycle after all! Now its not a shadow, its an actual line!
> 
> You have no idea how excited I am...:D :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy well done hun



moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Yup I was surprised by it too! Explains though the differences in the positive dates. Always amazed me why some dont get them till 20dpo or something!
> 
> Dangit, now I have hope again.Click to expand...

see! you dont listen to me when i tell you not to give up


----------



## Pinky32

ok so i saw the surgeon who said as the steroid didnt do anything to help the pain in my shoulder the next step is surgery

So i tottered off to surgery assessment and sat there for 3 hours and they took MRSA swabs and helped me fill in a form which i could have done myself whilst waiting

their going to call me with the surgery date

just hope i get preggy beforehand so that i can postpone the surgery - alternatively i put ttc on hold until i have a date and then had the surgery but i dont know how long it will be in between the call and the op

had to laugh, when surgeon said that i didnt have CT scan because there was a chance i was pregnant, i managed to fob him off saying i hadnt understood the nurse properly


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ok so i saw the surgeon who said as the steroid didnt do anything to help the pain in my shoulder the next step is surgery
> 
> So i tottered off to surgery assessment and sat there for 3 hours and they took MRSA swabs and helped me fill in a form which i could have done myself whilst waiting
> 
> their going to call me with the surgery date
> 
> just hope i get preggy beforehand so that i can postpone the surgery - alternatively i put ttc on hold until i have a date and then had the surgery but i dont know how long it will be in between the call and the op
> 
> had to laugh, when surgeon said that i didnt have CT scan because there was a chance i was pregnant, i managed to fob him off saying i hadnt understood the nurse properly

Really hoping all goes well! You can always just keep ttc until your surgery date.


----------



## Pinky32

thats what im going to do as id rather get preggy and put off operation until after the birth

otherwise i have to put it on hold now not knowing when the op will be - could be a few months away


----------



## moter98

Good plan!


----------



## Pinky32

its either that or i give up now for good

im choosing to continue


----------



## moter98

No giving up!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

i have a cut off date and dont really want to have to give up untl then


----------



## moter98

Your cut off date is the day you get your bfp. And that's final. You must listen to Tina.


----------



## Pinky32

blah blah blah 

la la la

i have a cut off date if i dont get a bfp before


----------



## moter98

Oh no, I don't think so pinky! Don't you blah blah me! :p
I have made you a new cutoff date and you must listen to me. I said so and it must be so.


----------



## moter98

I am gonna hold my breath until you agree.........


----------



## rooster100

I agree pinky, keep TTC until surgery date. The surgery is not life saving stuff so it's not worth putting yr TTC on hold for. X


----------



## moter98

I'm getting very dizzy here pinky...............


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> I agree pinky, keep TTC until surgery date. The surgery is not life saving stuff so it's not worth putting yr TTC on hold for. X

thanks rooster - i agree,another 9 or so months more pain is fine



moter98 said:


> I'm getting very dizzy here pinky...............

dizzy? why?


----------



## moter98

From holding my breath lol!


----------



## Faythe

Allo girls!


----------



## moter98

Hi faythe


----------



## Faythe

My laptop is being a spaz as is the internet. How's you all today?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> From holding my breath lol!

you absolute nutter tina!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## Faythe

Gah! It keeps going off, stupid Virgin Media. 

Going to have a bubble bath in a mojo. What have you all been up to today?


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> ok so i saw the surgeon who said as the steroid didnt do anything to help the pain in my shoulder the next step is surgery
> 
> So i tottered off to surgery assessment and sat there for 3 hours and they took MRSA swabs and helped me fill in a form which i could have done myself whilst waiting
> 
> their going to call me with the surgery date
> 
> just hope i get preggy beforehand so that i can postpone the surgery - alternatively i put ttc on hold until i have a date and then had the surgery but i dont know how long it will be in between the call and the op
> 
> had to laugh, when surgeon said that i didnt have CT scan because there was a chance i was pregnant, i managed to fob him off saying i hadnt understood the nurse properly

Sad to hear you need the surgery hun. Hope its going to get you sorted out though so that you have less pain in the arm!!

Yes...go go twins before then! Then id love to hear how youre going to explain that away to mom! :D


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> thats what im going to do as id rather get preggy and put off operation until after the birth
> 
> otherwise i have to put it on hold now not knowing when the op will be - could be a few months away

I agree with Tina, thats a good plan! Plus, you should never put it off...youll only kick yourself anyway when you know youre ovulating and youve decided to take the month off. I think when you make that conscious decision to ttc its hard to go back from :)


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Your cut off date is the day you get your bfp. And that's final. You must listen to Tina.

Yes talk some sense into her Tina! I heard about this cut off date and I was like... :nope: No cut off!


----------



## sarahuk

Wow...its quiet here today! :D

Hope youre all ok?


----------



## Faythe

I've scared you all off. :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok so i saw the surgeon who said as the steroid didnt do anything to help the pain in my shoulder the next step is surgery
> 
> So i tottered off to surgery assessment and sat there for 3 hours and they took MRSA swabs and helped me fill in a form which i could have done myself whilst waiting
> 
> their going to call me with the surgery date
> 
> just hope i get preggy beforehand so that i can postpone the surgery - alternatively i put ttc on hold until i have a date and then had the surgery but i dont know how long it will be in between the call and the op
> 
> had to laugh, when surgeon said that i didnt have CT scan because there was a chance i was pregnant, i managed to fob him off saying i hadnt understood the nurse properly
> 
> Sad to hear you need the surgery hun. Hope its going to get you sorted out though so that you have less pain in the arm!!
> 
> Yes...go go twins before then! Then id love to hear how youre going to explain that away to mom! :DClick to expand...

once i get preggy mum will be over the moon, she just doesnt know im ttc cos she would say mending of arm comes first



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> thats what im going to do as id rather get preggy and put off operation until after the birth
> 
> otherwise i have to put it on hold now not knowing when the op will be - could be a few months away
> 
> I agree with Tina, thats a good plan! Plus, you should never put it off...youll only kick yourself anyway when you know youre ovulating and youve decided to take the month off. I think when you make that conscious decision to ttc its hard to go back from :)Click to expand...

if i stopped to wait for op then it would be for more than a month - they took swabs for MRSA but said that the results only last a month so i might have to take them again, meaning that open might not happen for a few months

so if i waited for op date then recovery, i'll be hitting my cut off date



sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Your cut off date is the day you get your bfp. And that's final. You must listen to Tina.
> 
> Yes talk some sense into her Tina! I heard about this cut off date and I was like... :nope: No cut off!Click to expand...

i am here you know


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I've scared you all off. :blush:

nah your a skinny softie :kiss:


----------



## Faythe

It's all my baby la la talk, isn't it?

I'll zip it now :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

nooooooooooo dont be silly


----------



## Pinky32

omg did anyone notice???????????????????????

we've been moved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

we're now ttc buddys


----------



## Faythe

I did haha! It's all our waffling :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

its weird to think i joined on about page 5 - and it was only 19 days ago!!!!


----------



## Faythe

It's good to talk LOL


----------



## Pinky32

oh no it was page 2 thread 12


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> It's good to talk LOL

so BT says lol


----------



## Faythe

It is true, though :D


----------



## sarahuk

I was about to say bt comment but you beat me too it!

Yup after so many posts/pages you become a ttc group discussion! It feels nice tho :D Moved out of the general forums!

Urgh im fed up. No surge tonight, but now im getting the telltale niggling pain on my left side..so hopefully i get it soon! Relieved...always get that way when I feel the pain on my left, since my ectopic was on my right!


----------



## moter98

Oh, didn't notice we were moved. Probably the fastest a thread has been moved, haha!


----------



## moter98

No worries Sarah. Your surge is approaching soon


----------



## Faythe

Bed time girlies! Am sleepy after having my nice bubble bath xx


----------



## moter98

Night night faythe. It's only 4pm here but I could sleep right now. Woke up at 5am this morning and couldn't fall back asleep


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> No worries Sarah. Your surge is approaching soon

Better believe youre going to hear about it loud and clear when it does..ill be dancing up a storm, and framing the picture!

x


----------



## sarahuk

Nighty faythe.

Ohhh tina...those preggo hormones are doing that! Yes they are! :D


----------



## Pinky32

oh god AC tastes disgusting!!!!


----------



## moter98

post a pic sarah. i wanna see those lines!!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Nighty faythe.
> 
> Ohhh tina...those preggo hormones are doing that! Yes they are! :D

my BFN says otherwise.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> oh god AC tastes disgusting!!!!

can you mix it in something to mask the taste?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oh god AC tastes disgusting!!!!
> 
> can you mix it in something to mask the taste?Click to expand...

your meant to mix it with a small amount of warm water but i read online someone who puts it in her tea which is what i do but i couldnt get any milk today as i was at hospital so cant have a cup of tea


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Nighty faythe.
> 
> Ohhh tina...those preggo hormones are doing that! Yes they are! :D
> 
> my BFN says otherwise.Click to expand...

dont start me off!! :dohh:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oh god AC tastes disgusting!!!!
> 
> can you mix it in something to mask the taste?Click to expand...
> 
> your meant to mix it with a small amount of warm water but i read online someone who puts it in her tea which is what i do but i couldnt get any milk today as i was at hospital so cant have a cup of teaClick to expand...

oh noooooo! how do you get through the day without it? if it's anything like my morning coffee, the world stops if I don't have any, lol!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Nighty faythe.
> 
> Ohhh tina...those preggo hormones are doing that! Yes they are! :D
> 
> my BFN says otherwise.Click to expand...
> 
> dont start me off!! :dohh:Click to expand...

oops. sorry pinky! yes, my bfp could still be coming. that better?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oh god AC tastes disgusting!!!!
> 
> can you mix it in something to mask the taste?Click to expand...
> 
> your meant to mix it with a small amount of warm water but i read online someone who puts it in her tea which is what i do but i couldnt get any milk today as i was at hospital so cant have a cup of teaClick to expand...
> 
> oh noooooo! how do you get through the day without it? if it's anything like my morning coffee, the world stops if I don't have any, lol!Click to expand...

i had a couple this morning and one at the hospital

ive got enough for tomoz morning too
tea isnt the same as coffee - doesnt have the same effect


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oh god AC tastes disgusting!!!!
> 
> can you mix it in something to mask the taste?Click to expand...
> 
> your meant to mix it with a small amount of warm water but i read online someone who puts it in her tea which is what i do but i couldnt get any milk today as i was at hospital so cant have a cup of teaClick to expand...
> 
> oh noooooo! how do you get through the day without it? if it's anything like my morning coffee, the world stops if I don't have any, lol!Click to expand...
> 
> i had a couple this morning and one at the hospital
> 
> ive got enough for tomoz morning too
> tea isnt the same as coffee - doesnt have the same effectClick to expand...

they offer tea at the hospital? we have coffee or cappuccino at some places.


----------



## Pinky32

there is a restaurant and two cafes where they sell tea,coffee,latte,cappacino etc

when i went to usa i took my own tea bags as as i could get over there was lipton tea which isnt nice


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> there is a restaurant and two cafes where they sell tea,coffee,latte,cappacino etc
> 
> when i went to usa i took my own tea bags as as i could get over there was lipton tea which isnt nice

oh i see.


----------



## Pinky32

when all you drink is tea,you become quite fussy lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> when all you drink is tea,you become quite fussy lol

im pretty picky about my coffee as well.


----------



## Pinky32

id love to drink coffee - you have such a wide choice


----------



## moter98

true. even mcdonald's has a bunch of flavored coffee now


----------



## Pinky32

our macdonalds does different types ie expresso,cappaccino,americano but not different flavours


----------



## moter98

We have caramel, French vanilla, hazelnut, mocha, etc.


----------



## Pinky32

i wanna drink coffee :cry:

all i get is tea - no choice, just tea


----------



## moter98

You can order it on amazon


----------



## Pinky32

i cant stand the smell or taste of coffee - never have


----------



## moter98

oh, that's right. i forgot. i LOVE the smell for some reason. i loved the smell long before i liked coffee even.


----------



## Pinky32

if i walk past a coffeeshop i start heaving at the smell


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> if i walk past a coffeeshop i start heaving at the smell

i wouldn't drink it either if it had that effect on me


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl:


----------



## SKP

Hello ladies :)

Some news.

Doc appoitnment tomorrow. AF ended on day 4. Im usaually a week. and I been out of work for a year; I applied for medical receptionist, part time, hoping to receive a phone call :)

Ps, Now Im craving s starbucks with all this convo on coffee :)


----------



## LoveMrsP

Hey girls! I can hardly keep up with u all! FAYTHE ur PREGGERS cOnGrATS!!!! 
Well I'm out this month the witch got me yesterday with TMI very white mucus which I'd never seen before it was really strange anyways I was crying all day rang doc they got me in, in 2 weeks which is annoying cause I'll be there after ovulation so it's to late to help me but hubby doing his sperm test soon so fingers crossed we can get a move on! Worst bit is now AF is due right on my anniversary so let's hope it makes the day amazing! Miss u girls sorry i was gone for a bit! Xoxo


----------



## Pinky32

SKP - good luck tomorrow

MrsP - Im sorry af got you but im sure your anniversary will still be great! FX'd for hubby's test


----------



## corgankidd

sarahuk said:


> corgankidd said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Can I join this thread? I have been trying for my first for almost a year now. This is my first month trying clomid, hoping it works!! I look forward to getting to know all of you!
> 
> Hey Cor!
> 
> Nice to have you here! And crossing fingers and toes that you get your super clomid baby this cycle! Is your ticker correct? Just wondering where abouts you are in your cycle :)Click to expand...

Thanks Sara! Yes my ticker is correct, should be Oing any day now!


----------



## Pinky32

I think waiting for ov is worse than the tww

im just sitting around waiting to get those lines to then start panicing to get OH round and pounce him - after that, its just my impatience i have to deal with :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

Morning girls! How's you all? :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! I'm back at work today after nearly 3 weeks off!! Feel very 'periody' today :( af not due for a week now. Had done back ache last night! Feel like I'm clutching at straws with these symptoms x


----------



## Betheney

5dpo and am crazy horny!


----------



## moter98

You all will be so proud of me! I didn't poas this morning. I may have withdrawal symptoms at any moment, lol!
Temp dropped again. It's on a steady decline so yes pinky, I'm just waiting on AF. And no, it isn't IB. Look at my last cycle chart. Same thing happened before AF. I'm not being negative, only realistic.
How is everyone today? I'm strangely excited. I have the next three days off and I'm gonna be as lazy as I can. Well, I do have a few hours of work to do for dh, but after that I get to be lazy.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> oh god AC tastes disgusting!!!!

So does Snot!! I has cold today :cry: :sulk:


----------



## Betheney

Hubby is taking me and LO to the zoo tomorrow so I'm incredibly excited because it will be LOs first visit :) plus it will make 6DPO go that much quicker.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> post a pic sarah. i wanna see those lines!!

Pics coming...but..im a bit dissapointed. I thought for sure id get a surge this morning but :nope: Test I did late last night was definitely lighter than the one I did in the daytime. the one I did this morning was about the same as yesterday. So...im hping that the one I do this afternoon is showing some movement!

Top pic is the one I took of yesterday afternoons, bottom is last night/this mornings..but the pic is so feint sorry!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120125_143632.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 2









tod.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Nighty faythe.
> 
> Ohhh tina...those preggo hormones are doing that! Yes they are! :D
> 
> my BFN says otherwise.Click to expand...

Your BFN is getting bitchslapped! I didnt get my bfp till 17dpo, and it wasnt because there was anything wrong with my hcgs. Infact, they had ruled out ectopic pregnancy based on the fact my hormones were more than doubling...despite the fact it -was- ectopic! Sometimes it just takes a while chickadee.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oh god AC tastes disgusting!!!!
> 
> can you mix it in something to mask the taste?Click to expand...
> 
> your meant to mix it with a small amount of warm water but i read online someone who puts it in her tea which is what i do but i couldnt get any milk today as i was at hospital so cant have a cup of teaClick to expand...
> 
> oh noooooo! how do you get through the day without it? if it's anything like my morning coffee, the world stops if I don't have any, lol!Click to expand...
> 
> i had a couple this morning and one at the hospital
> 
> ive got enough for tomoz morning too
> tea isnt the same as coffee - doesnt have the same effectClick to expand...

So true that! Coffee might wake me up...but it doesnt soothe my soul like Tea does!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> there is a restaurant and two cafes where they sell tea,coffee,latte,cappacino etc
> 
> when i went to usa i took my own tea bags as as i could get over there was lipton tea which isnt nice

I did that whenever I went overseas...didnt want to have to go without my tetley :D


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> We have caramel, French vanilla, hazelnut, mocha, etc.

Tine...im jumping on :plane: im moving in!:thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> oh, that's right. i forgot. i LOVE the smell for some reason. i loved the smell long before i liked coffee even.

Im like that...its why Starbucks is my nemesis...it temps me so...


----------



## sarahuk

SKP said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> Some news.
> 
> Doc appoitnment tomorrow. AF ended on day 4. Im usaually a week. and I been out of work for a year; I applied for medical receptionist, part time, hoping to receive a phone call :)
> 
> Ps, Now Im craving s starbucks with all this convo on coffee :)

GL!


----------



## Faythe

Girls, I am such a twonk!


----------



## sarahuk

LoveMrsP said:


> Hey girls! I can hardly keep up with u all! FAYTHE ur PREGGERS cOnGrATS!!!!
> Well I'm out this month the witch got me yesterday with TMI very white mucus which I'd never seen before it was really strange anyways I was crying all day rang doc they got me in, in 2 weeks which is annoying cause I'll be there after ovulation so it's to late to help me but hubby doing his sperm test soon so fingers crossed we can get a move on! Worst bit is now AF is due right on my anniversary so let's hope it makes the day amazing! Miss u girls sorry i was gone for a bit! Xoxo

Good to hear from you hun..sorry to hear that the witch hit you :( :hugs:

I had that with the mucus a few months ago asked about it. Apparently we get a blob of mucus every month after ov that tends to come away before we get af, but sometimes (and especially if af is early) it comes away with the af. xx


----------



## sarahuk

corgankidd said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> corgankidd said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Can I join this thread? I have been trying for my first for almost a year now. This is my first month trying clomid, hoping it works!! I look forward to getting to know all of you!
> 
> Hey Cor!
> 
> Nice to have you here! And crossing fingers and toes that you get your super clomid baby this cycle! Is your ticker correct? Just wondering where abouts you are in your cycle :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sara! Yes my ticker is correct, should be Oing any day now!Click to expand...

Me too! We shall have to hold each others hands through the 2ww :D


----------



## Faythe

Thank you, LoveMrsP :hugs:

Sorry to hear that the witch got you.

Who started the talk about coffee? I am tempted to walk to Starbucks now.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> I think waiting for ov is worse than the tww
> 
> im just sitting around waiting to get those lines to then start panicing to get OH round and pounce him - after that, its just my impatience i have to deal with :rofl:

It is...atlest in tww you know youre done, nothing more you can do but wait. But wondering about those lines is damn near driving me mad atm.


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Morning girls! How's you all? :hugs:

Sick! And right on schedule for a miserable ovulation window...snot is just not attractive!

You?


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls! I'm back at work today after nearly 3 weeks off!! Feel very 'periody' today :( af not due for a week now. Had done back ache last night! Feel like I'm clutching at straws with these symptoms x

Ignore any symptoms you get chick. We become so obsessed over them that its just not worth the stress! Only thing thats going to bring you that bfp is a bfp :) I used to love SS but it tore me down in the end :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Betheney said:


> 5dpo and am crazy horny!

:rofl: I know someones headboard thats banging!


----------



## Faythe

Oh no! You need to wrap up and drink some honey and lemon. Hope you feel better ASAP! :hugs:

I'm good. But feel like a plank because when I was counting on my calendar to determine how many weeks I am, I somehow managed to miss counting 3 days :wacko: So, I am actually 4+6. 5 weeks tomorrow :D

I just did some calculators online too, to make sure I am definately counting right this time and they're all saying i'll be 5 weeks tomorrow going by my LMP. How the heck did I manage to miss counting 3 days? :wacko:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> You all will be so proud of me! I didn't poas this morning. I may have withdrawal symptoms at any moment, lol!
> Temp dropped again. It's on a steady decline so yes pinky, I'm just waiting on AF. And no, it isn't IB. Look at my last cycle chart. Same thing happened before AF. I'm not being negative, only realistic.
> How is everyone today? I'm strangely excited. I have the next three days off and I'm gonna be as lazy as I can. Well, I do have a few hours of work to do for dh, but after that I get to be lazy.

Well..I am crossing my arms in defiance..I am not giving up on your bfp until you announce witch :nope . Every cycle can vary my love, which is no surprise since so many other factors can influence our temps. 

Glad you have a few days off! Means you have no excuse but to be spamming our thread muahahhah


----------



## sarahuk

Betheney said:


> Hubby is taking me and LO to the zoo tomorrow so I'm incredibly excited because it will be LOs first visit :) plus it will make 6DPO go that much quicker.

I love the zoo!! Im jealous :( Hope you have a great time!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Oh no! You need to wrap up and drink some honey and lemon. Hope you feel better ASAP! :hugs:
> 
> I'm good. But feel like a plank because when I was counting on my calendar to determine how many weeks I am, I somehow managed to miss counting 3 days :wacko: So, I am actually 4+6. 5 weeks tomorrow :D
> 
> I just did some calculators online too, to make sure I am definately counting right this time and they're all saying i'll be 5 weeks tomorrow going by my LMP. How the heck did I manage to miss counting 3 days? :wacko:

yes you are a twonk! They count it from the date of your last menstrual period...so just count from CD1 :) Maybe your baby brain is starting early and thats why you missed the days! :rofl:

Im defo going to do that! Am currently wrapped up under the duvet but now i have to go to the bank to sort out us going on a joint bank account so...not happy! Does mean I can pop in the wilkinsons next door and get some lemsips or something!!


----------



## Faythe

I feel like a right idiot. How I missed counting 3 days, god only knows :rofl:

Lemsips would be good. I usually make hot blackcurrent with honey. It tastes good. And if you want something to clear your nose holes, sniff mustard haha!


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I feel like a right idiot. How I missed counting 3 days, god only knows :rofl:
> 
> Lemsips would be good. I usually make hot blackcurrent with honey. It tastes good. And if you want something to clear your nose holes, sniff mustard haha!

faythe - your a true blonde in disguise :haha:


----------



## Faythe

I am naturally a dark blonde/mousey brown :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

nah in your previous life you must have been a true blonde because your a twonk


----------



## Faythe

Haha! I was blonde before being red head


----------



## SKP

Today, is my doc appointment, for some results. Hope its good.

And i hope to hear soon from a job i applied for. I hate despise interviews.


----------



## Pinky32

SKP said:


> Today, is my doc appointment, for some results. Hope its good.
> 
> And i hope to hear soon from a job i applied for. I hate despise interviews.

good luck on both

again, we;re all good thanks for asking!


----------



## moter98

moter98 said:


> Hi faythe




sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> You all will be so proud of me! I didn't poas this morning. I may have withdrawal symptoms at any moment, lol!
> Temp dropped again. It's on a steady decline so yes pinky, I'm just waiting on AF. And no, it isn't IB. Look at my last cycle chart. Same thing happened before AF. I'm not being negative, only realistic.
> How is everyone today? I'm strangely excited. I have the next three days off and I'm gonna be as lazy as I can. Well, I do have a few hours of work to do for dh, but after that I get to be lazy.
> 
> Well..I am crossing my arms in defiance..I am not giving up on your bfp until you announce witch :nope . Every cycle can vary my love, which is no surprise since so many other factors can influence our temps.
> 
> Glad you have a few days off! Means you have no excuse but to be spamming our thread muahahhahClick to expand...

PMA, right?


----------



## moter98

Pinky I like your hair blonde


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky I like your hair blonde

thank you hunnybun but i got so paranoid about roots i found i was dying it at home every other week

plus im one of those pple that your hair has to look in good condition so i was using a bottle of conditioner a week so it didnt look dry

when i was blonde - blokes only talked to my boobs


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Pinky I like your hair blonde
> 
> thank you hunnybun but i got so paranoid about roots i found i was dying it at home every other week
> 
> plus im one of those pple that your hair has to look in good condition so i was using a bottle of conditioner a week so it didnt look dry
> 
> when i was blonde - blokes only talked to my boobsClick to expand...

Yep, being blonde takes a lot of maintenance. I'm a pro at it by now. I would dye roots every 4 weeks, deep condition once a week, use a protein treatment if it was looking dry and use moisturizing shampoo and conditioner. And always iLife a heat protectant when heat styling. The protein treatment is key to prevent the dryness you're talking about. 
I'm hoping I can match my color cause I wanna do it myself again. I liked it better anyway!


----------



## moter98

P.s. I don't have the talk to biobs problem, can barely see em!!


----------



## Faythe

How're my lovely girls this evening?


----------



## moter98

Good! It's only afternoon here. How's miss PReggy Pop doing?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Pinky I like your hair blonde
> 
> thank you hunnybun but i got so paranoid about roots i found i was dying it at home every other week
> 
> plus im one of those pple that your hair has to look in good condition so i was using a bottle of conditioner a week so it didnt look dry
> 
> when i was blonde - blokes only talked to my boobsClick to expand...
> 
> Yep, being blonde takes a lot of maintenance. I'm a pro at it by now. I would dye roots every 4 weeks, deep condition once a week, use a protein treatment if it was looking dry and use moisturizing shampoo and conditioner. And always iLife a heat protectant when heat styling. The protein treatment is key to prevent the dryness you're talking about.
> I'm hoping I can match my color cause I wanna do it myself again. I liked it better anyway!Click to expand...

i was getting obsessed with roots and dry ends lol


----------



## Pinky32

im sooooooooooooooooooooooooo hungry

hows mummy bear? finished painting your nails?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Pinky I like your hair blonde
> 
> thank you hunnybun but i got so paranoid about roots i found i was dying it at home every other week
> 
> plus im one of those pple that your hair has to look in good condition so i was using a bottle of conditioner a week so it didnt look dry
> 
> when i was blonde - blokes only talked to my boobsClick to expand...
> 
> Yep, being blonde takes a lot of maintenance. I'm a pro at it by now. I would dye roots every 4 weeks, deep condition once a week, use a protein treatment if it was looking dry and use moisturizing shampoo and conditioner. And always iLife a heat protectant when heat styling. The protein treatment is key to prevent the dryness you're talking about.
> I'm hoping I can match my color cause I wanna do it myself again. I liked it better anyway!Click to expand...
> 
> i was getting obsessed with roots and dry ends lolClick to expand...

Yep, it's high maintenance!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> im sooooooooooooooooooooooooo hungry
> 
> hows mummy bear? finished painting your nails?

You should eat some deep dish extra cheese meat lovers pizza, yum!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im sooooooooooooooooooooooooo hungry
> 
> hows mummy bear? finished painting your nails?
> 
> You should eat some deep dish extra cheese meat lovers pizza, yum!Click to expand...

nope im being healthy - fish is cooking, new potatoes and sweetcorn


----------



## moter98

Me too. :( I always eat lite when retaining water.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Me too. :( I always eat lite when retaining water.

im always retaining water :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Oh stop!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Oh stop!

u might be skinny - im not :nope:


----------



## moter98

I feel like a beached whale today!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> I feel like a beached whale today!

why? has your little toe got bigger with water by a zillionth of a milimeter


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I feel like a beached whale today!
> 
> why? has your little toe got bigger with water by a zillionth of a milimeterClick to expand...

:rofl:
No. It's my fingernail. It grew overnight.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I feel like a beached whale today!
> 
> why? has your little toe got bigger with water by a zillionth of a milimeter Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> No. It's my fingernail. It grew overnight.Click to expand...

:rofl: :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## moter98

Look at you already on cd 6. Taken an opk yet?


----------



## Pinky32

nooooooooooooooooo if i got aline i would panic so not going to test until sun earliest

if OH visits then i'll test when he leaves lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> nooooooooooooooooo if i got aline i would panic so not going to test until sun earliest
> 
> if OH visits then i'll test when he leaves lol

Oh. Gotcha


----------



## Pinky32

im trying to find things to stop me panicing lol - poas now would freak me out


----------



## cmosley

Hey yall! I just wanted to introduce myself to everyone! I met pinky on the ttc threads and she invited me here, said we had similar situations! Can't wait to get to know you guys! btw...is there a way to subscribe to a thread here so it's easier to find? i'm kinda new here :)


----------



## moter98

cmosley said:


> Hey yall! I just wanted to introduce myself to everyone! I met pinky on the ttc threads and she invited me here, said we had similar situations! Can't wait to get to know you guys! btw...is there a way to subscribe to a thread here so it's easier to find? i'm kinda new here :)

Welcome! I hope you can type fast cause this is an active thread,lol!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> im trying to find things to stop me panicing lol - poas now would freak me out

No panicking pinky. It will all work out.


----------



## cmosley

lol moter i can see that!!! btw..i found how to subscribe!


----------



## moter98

cmosley said:


> lol moter i can see that!!! btw..i found how to subscribe!

Ok. Good. I was just gonna give you instructions.


----------



## Pinky32

cmosley said:


> Hey yall! I just wanted to introduce myself to everyone! I met pinky on the ttc threads and she invited me here, said we had similar situations! Can't wait to get to know you guys! btw...is there a way to subscribe to a thread here so it's easier to find? i'm kinda new here :)

elllllllllllllo there!



moter98 said:


> cmosley said:
> 
> 
> Hey yall! I just wanted to introduce myself to everyone! I met pinky on the ttc threads and she invited me here, said we had similar situations! Can't wait to get to know you guys! btw...is there a way to subscribe to a thread here so it's easier to find? i'm kinda new here :)
> 
> Welcome! I hope you can type fast cause this is an active thread,lol!Click to expand...

no kidding :rofl:



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im trying to find things to stop me panicing lol - poas now would freak me out
> 
> No panicking pinky. It will all work out.Click to expand...

im not panicing .......................... yet


----------



## Pinky32

moter - i cant believe your 12dpo already

this last week has gone quickly!!

mosley - do you temp?


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Good! It's only afternoon here. How's miss PReggy Pop doing?

I'm OK thanks hun. Not long has my dinner. Sweet and Sour Chicken - *drools*

How's you doing chica?



Pinky32 said:


> im sooooooooooooooooooooooooo hungry
> 
> hows mummy bear? finished painting your nails?

I'm OK :) Yeah they're all dry now. Feel a mess with chipped nails.

This is a little TMI but holy bejeebus where the feck has all this wind come from? I've been trumping the entire day, since yesterday. So glad I don't have a job I had to go to today otherwise I'd have to of kept sneaking off for secret farts :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

what colour?

edit - your nails not your farts


----------



## Faythe

A bluey/green :flower:


----------



## Pinky32

i love my nails when i do them blue


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> what colour?
> 
> edit - your nails not your farts

:rofl:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Good! It's only afternoon here. How's miss PReggy Pop doing?
> 
> I'm OK thanks hun. Not long has my dinner. Sweet and Sour Chicken - *drools*
> 
> How's you doing chica?
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im sooooooooooooooooooooooooo hungry
> 
> hows mummy bear? finished painting your nails?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm OK :) Yeah they're all dry now. Feel a mess with chipped nails.
> 
> This is a little TMI but holy bejeebus where the feck has all this wind come from? I've been trumping the entire day, since yesterday. So glad I don't have a job I had to go to today otherwise I'd have to of kept sneaking off for secret farts :rofl:Click to expand...

Good here. Waitin on AF. Got cramPs like a mother!


----------



## Pinky32

boooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## moter98

I think there's gonna be a bloodbath soon


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> I think there's gonna be a bloodbath soon

nooooooo dont say that


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I think there's gonna be a bloodbath soon
> 
> nooooooo dont say thatClick to expand...

That's all right. Means I can have a margarita soon.


----------



## Pinky32

ooooh ive not had one of those for years - used to love them

ok well you have 5 days to start af for our february bfps


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ooooh ive not had one of those for years - used to love them
> 
> ok well you have 5 days to start af for our february bfps

Maybe a piña colada. Oh, they are so good! I'm gonna cheers to our feb bfp's!


----------



## Faythe

Mmmmmm pina colada *drools*

SHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Mmmmmm pina colada *drools*
> 
> SHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

Oops, sorry faythe. Hey, you can always have a virgin piña colada.


----------



## cmosley

pinky no i dont temp. I guess we've been just trying to see what happens without any extras. I do have a 10 year old and we've just now really started pushing it. My hubby's biggest (and mine) concern is that it will become a job...that i def dont want!


----------



## moter98

Hey, the sun is out today! Yay!! Haven't seen it in awhile.


----------



## cmosley

have any of yall tried the softcups?


----------



## Pinky32

cmosley said:


> pinky no i dont temp. I guess we've been just trying to see what happens without any extras. I do have a 10 year old and we've just now really started pushing it. My hubby's biggest (and mine) concern is that it will become a job...that i def dont want!

i understand


----------



## moter98

cmosley said:


> have any of yall tried the softcups?

I looked into it but just can't do it.


----------



## Faythe

Shit the bed! It's gone 9pm. How'd that happen :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

im not sticking one of those up me

when i read about them, i couldnt see the point, i know that they hold the sperm inside you but the swimmers are already on their way and the ones left over are dead or weak


----------



## cmosley

moter98 said:


> cmosley said:
> 
> 
> have any of yall tried the softcups?
> 
> I looked into it but just can't do it.Click to expand...

I really thought about trying it!!


----------



## cmosley

Pinky32 said:


> im not sticking one of those up me
> 
> when i read about them, i couldnt see the point, i know that they hold the sperm inside you but the swimmers are already on their way and the ones left over are dead or weak

lol! I think hubby was kind of weirded out by it when i told him!


----------



## Pinky32

cmosley said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im not sticking one of those up me
> 
> when i read about them, i couldnt see the point, i know that they hold the sperm inside you but the swimmers are already on their way and the ones left over are dead or weak
> 
> lol! I think hubby was kind of weirded out by it when i told him!Click to expand...

im kind of weirded out by it lol


----------



## moter98

A lot of people use them. I think if it's a problem of too much coming out all the time it would be worth it. I just stay laying down for 20 minutes to help them get where they need to be. Although that hasn't worked for me yet!


----------



## Faythe

Sperm are ejaculated at up to 30mph. IMO, softcups are not needed.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Sperm are ejaculated at up to 30mph. IMO, softcups are not needed.

Holy crap!


----------



## Faythe

Madness, isn't it?!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Madness, isn't it?!

All I can picture in my head is being blown back from the force and crashing into the wall.


----------



## Faythe

LMFAO :rofl:

The ratties are annoying Chris whilst he's trying to play the PS3. Keep going up his sleeves and trouser legs haha!


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls......im sooooooooooooooooooo worn out finally got back from work, left at half 6 this morning. first day back in 3 weeks and i felt it! nearly did a silly thing and tested (i get free hcg tests at work) i thought im day 10dpo and so maybe i could be one of those girls thats like 'i got a bfp 10dpo i cant believe it' but then i managed to stop myself and realise i doubt i will be one of those girls :(
Hope everyone is well. as far as softcups are concerned no way! those swimmers are only intersted in going in one direction and that is up! xx


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls......im sooooooooooooooooooo worn out finally got back from work, left at half 6 this morning. first day back in 3 weeks and i felt it! nearly did a silly thing and tested (i get free hcg tests at work) i thought im day 10dpo and so maybe i could be one of those girls thats like 'i got a bfp 10dpo i cant believe it' but then i managed to stop myself and realise i doubt i will be one of those girls :(
> Hope everyone is well. as far as softcups are concerned no way! those swimmers are only intersted in going in one direction and that is up! xx

you glad to be back home or do you miss the uk?

wow theres willpower!!!! well done!

so when will you cave?


----------



## rooster100

i do miss the uk but go back there often enough. 
ummm normally i try not to test early as bfn makes me cry! i just hate seeing that. although i cry when i get af too so its a kind of lose/lose situation! by the way before this ttc thing i hardly ever cried at anything! 
having af like cramps today so not holding too much hope! :(
how are u pinky? whens ovualtion happening?
xx


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> i do miss the uk but go back there often enough.
> ummm normally i try not to test early as bfn makes me cry! i just hate seeing that. although i cry when i get af too so its a kind of lose/lose situation! by the way before this ttc thing i hardly ever cried at anything!
> having af like cramps today so not holding too much hope! :(
> how are u pinky? whens ovualtion happening?
> xx

awwww hunny, i understand the lose/lose feeling

ive always been a touchy feely person and not afraid to show my emotions but i have found ttc tests me to the limit

im hoping af doesnt come for you - moter is around the same time as you - i dont want af to come to either

im "hoping" to ov mon/tues assuming its going to be around the same as last cycle but who knows lol


----------



## Faythe

I really want you girls to all get your BFP's this month :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I really want you girls to all get your BFP's this month :hugs:

thanks hun but theres only 5 days left


----------



## Faythe

You know what I meant!


----------



## SKP

Im back from the docs. I OVULATED! After my Dec lmp. The jan 8th opk was right :)
My proghesterone was 34. Which is good. The normal numbers are bewteen 15 and 90, Im over the middle point.

Sooo, doc gave me new prescription for clomid for 2 months, and 2 rounds of pregesterone.

I see my gyno, doc in March, and if not pregnant by then, I think I am getting the flushing of the tubes done.

This Jans period which was on cd 26, was very short. Pretty much 3 days, and the 4th juts finishing off.


----------



## Pinky32

ok two minute rant here with no offence meant

Ive just discovered that yet another person I talk to is preggy - im over the moon for her but just starting to think that gods forgotten me

Every month my emotions are like a rollercoaster so for now im going to go to bed and have a little cry so that i can start the rollercoaster again tomorrow


----------



## SKP

Pinky32 said:


> ok two minute rant here with no offence meant
> 
> Ive just discovered that yet another person I talk to is preggy - im over the moon for her but just starting to think that gods forgotten me
> 
> Every month my emotions are like a rollercoaster so for now im going to go to bed and have a little cry so that i can start the rollercoaster again tomorrow

aww pinky I feel the same way sometimes, especially when ther eis so many of my friends, unmarried/married, and around my age are all pregnant or on there second or 3rd youngster, and Im only almost 23, some of these girls are younger than me, some older.

I saved myself for marriage, and I honestly thought I wouldnt had to go this far not pregnant yet, especially when both of us are healthy and absolutuly nothing wrong with us. I just have irregular cycles.

So I always wonder why not me God, I always wanted kids young, I want to have my parents first grand child, and first great grandchild. Everyone is rooting for me.

It pains me, that nothing has happened yet. I know I am still young yet, theres much time, but like evryone else I want it now lol.

So I keep hanging on this bible verse: Jeremiah 29:11. Which is the verse on my avie.


----------



## rooster100

M


----------



## rooster100

Morning girls! At work. Freezing this morning!! Had another crazy dream last night. This time that my 56 year old mother was pregnant and was angry with me cause I couldn't be happy for her!! Hope everyone has a good day :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Ive been TTC #4 since 2008, with 1 loss in that time. I feel like its just not going to happen unless i go get IUI/IVF. DS, DD1 and DD2 all seemed "easy" to Conceive. I mean not cake, it didnt happen the 1st month, but it was less than 6mo! At first i told myself, just keep trying and i did. Then nothing was happening month after month and finally i gave up last year. That was after we had tried femara and it helped O but still no BFP. How can i be on it 6mo and still no BFP at the max dose?! I decided 1 more cycle. why not? Here i am with BFNs. :(

Im already about to cry at BFPs. Why cant I have one? Just 1.


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> and thats only so far!!!
> 
> you trawling thru my pics on facebook?




OnErth&InHvn said:


> Ive been TTC #4 since 2008, with 1 loss in that time. I feel like its just not going to happen unless i go get IUI/IVF. DS, DD1 and DD2 all seemed "easy" to Conceive. I mean not cake, it didnt happen the 1st month, but it was less than 6mo! At first i told myself, just keep trying and i did. Then nothing was happening month after month and finally i gave up last year. That was after we had tried femara and it helped O but still no BFP. How can i be on it 6mo and still no BFP at the max dose?! I decided 1 more cycle. why not? Here i am with BFNs. :(
> 
> Im already about to cry at BFPs. Why cant I have one? Just 1.

God that's tough! You poor love. I can't handle seeing bfn so I don't bother testing, it's just soul distroying! 
I just don't understand our bodies. I got pregnant by accident (happy suprise, lost at 12 weeks :() so I didn't think it would be hard to get pregnant agian right? Wrong! It's been 7 months now and nothing! (I know it's been alot longer for you and 7 months may not sound that long but it feels like a lifetime already!) 
Good luck xx


----------



## Betheney

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Ive been TTC #4 since 2008, with 1 loss in that time. I feel like its just not going to happen unless i go get IUI/IVF. DS, DD1 and DD2 all seemed "easy" to Conceive. I mean not cake, it didnt happen the 1st month, but it was less than 6mo! At first i told myself, just keep trying and i did. Then nothing was happening month after month and finally i gave up last year. That was after we had tried femara and it helped O but still no BFP. How can i be on it 6mo and still no BFP at the max dose?! I decided 1 more cycle. why not? Here i am with BFNs. :(
> 
> Im already about to cry at BFPs. Why cant I have one? Just 1.

:( sounds like your having a really tough time of it so i'm sending lots of hugs :hugs:

I too hate BFNs (don't we all) and i have this strange little ritual that i rarely admit to. Everytime i get a BFN i'm first usually really really sad and then all i want to see is those two lines so i usually try and heat it up some way (usually sitting on it while i watch TV) until i get an evap line, then once i see that it has two lines i get this little smug satisfaction and think "There ya go ya ******* you can make two lines" and then happy at my little accomplishment i throw it in the bin. I can't seem to get over a BFN until i've turned it into a BFP, even if it is just and evap BFP. :wacko: i'm insane i know.


----------



## Pinky32

SKP said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok two minute rant here with no offence meant
> 
> Ive just discovered that yet another person I talk to is preggy - im over the moon for her but just starting to think that gods forgotten me
> 
> Every month my emotions are like a rollercoaster so for now im going to go to bed and have a little cry so that i can start the rollercoaster again tomorrow
> 
> aww pinky I feel the same way sometimes, especially when ther eis so many of my friends, unmarried/married, and around my age are all pregnant or on there second or 3rd youngster, and Im only almost 23, some of these girls are younger than me, some older.
> 
> I saved myself for marriage, and I honestly thought I wouldnt had to go this far not pregnant yet, especially when both of us are healthy and absolutuly nothing wrong with us. I just have irregular cycles.
> 
> So I always wonder why not me God, I always wanted kids young, I want to have my parents first grand child, and first great grandchild. Everyone is rooting for me.
> 
> It pains me, that nothing has happened yet. I know I am still young yet, theres much time, but like evryone else I want it now lol.
> 
> So I keep hanging on this bible verse: Jeremiah 29:11. Which is the verse on my avie.Click to expand...




rooster100 said:


> Morning girls! At work. Freezing this morning!! Had another crazy dream last night. This time that my 56 year old mother was pregnant and was angry with me cause I couldn't be happy for her!! Hope everyone has a good day :)




OnErth&InHvn said:


> Ive been TTC #4 since 2008, with 1 loss in that time. I feel like its just not going to happen unless i go get IUI/IVF. DS, DD1 and DD2 all seemed "easy" to Conceive. I mean not cake, it didnt happen the 1st month, but it was less than 6mo! At first i told myself, just keep trying and i did. Then nothing was happening month after month and finally i gave up last year. That was after we had tried femara and it helped O but still no BFP. How can i be on it 6mo and still no BFP at the max dose?! I decided 1 more cycle. why not? Here i am with BFNs. :(
> 
> Im already about to cry at BFPs. Why cant I have one? Just 1.





OnErth&InHvn said:


> Ive been TTC #4 since 2008, with 1 loss in that time. I feel like its just not going to happen unless i go get IUI/IVF. DS, DD1 and DD2 all seemed "easy" to Conceive. I mean not cake, it didnt happen the 1st month, but it was less than 6mo! At first i told myself, just keep trying and i did. Then nothing was happening month after month and finally i gave up last year. That was after we had tried femara and it helped O but still no BFP. How can i be on it 6mo and still no BFP at the max dose?! I decided 1 more cycle. why not? Here i am with BFNs. :(
> 
> Im already about to cry at BFPs. Why cant I have one? Just 1.

God that's tough! You poor love. I can't handle seeing bfn so I don't bother testing, it's just soul distroying! 
I just don't understand our bodies. I got pregnant by accident (happy suprise, lost at 12 weeks :() so I didn't think it would be hard to get pregnant agian right? Wrong! It's been 7 months now and nothing! (I know it's been alot longer for you and 7 months may not sound that long but it feels like a lifetime already!) 
Good luck xx[/QUOTE]

all we can do girls, is keep doing what we're doing

For the first month or two its exciting but then it gets heartbreaking - then we start blaming ourselves

We have to keep believing!!!!

:hug:


----------



## Faythe

Morning girls. Had a nightmare this morning and woke up crying :(

Dreamt my Mum had died and I guess it's my subconscious playing my fears over my Mums addiction over painkillers


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Morning girls. Had a nightmare this morning and woke up crying :(
> 
> Dreamt my Mum had died and I guess it's my subconscious playing my fears over my Mums addiction over painkillers

awww hun im sorry

do you also think, subconciously, that its also in the back of your mind that you should be able to share your good news with them but because of recent actions, you cant


----------



## Faythe

I don't want to share my news with them until I've had my dating scan but I am also upset that I am not close with my Mum and am jealous of other girls that are. I feel I should be able to confide in her, but I can't. That was such a horrid dream, it wasn't just a few tears, I woke up almost in hysterics :(


----------



## Betheney

Faythe said:


> Morning girls. Had a nightmare this morning and woke up crying :(
> 
> Dreamt my Mum had died and I guess it's my subconscious playing my fears over my Mums addiction over painkillers

your mum has an addiction to painkillers? thats so sad for everyone involved such as you AND her...

I dreamt AF arrived.


----------



## Faythe

She won't admit it, but she does.

D'ya know, I am getting fed up with some people on this forum and how judgemental they are.

I started a thread a few days ago in Girly Sanctuary because I was pissed at a comment made on FB about people on benefits being lazy and how they shouldn't have to pay for us. Anyway, fast forward today and someone's just questioned me over the fact I get JSA and my partner works. Feel like I am being scrutinized :cry:


----------



## Pinky32

its a difficult time for you hunny, but to be blunt, your parents have pushed you away its not like your the one who walked away
that last text from your dad was spiteful

im hoping and praying that when you have the scan and then tell them, it makes them realise that you;ve done this all on your own without having them there by your side

you have chris - thats what matters

im close with my mum but i could say that im jealous of you for having chris with you as i dont have that

at the end of the day hun, sod them and everyone on fb and sanctuary etc - you, chris and shrimp is all that matters

im on disability benefit cos of my accident - does that make me a lazy cow who doesnt want a job? no! you went out and got yourself a job the other week - not your fault they were crap

:hug:


----------



## Pinky32

Sarah just text me saying that shes curled up in bed dying with a cold and is feeling proper crappy!

However: she sends her love to everyone and hopes that we're all ok and big hugs to us all

:hug:


----------



## Faythe

It's just been insinuated that perhaps I am not being honest with how I've claimed JSA because I have a partner. Maybe I am reading into it wrong but that's how it reads to me.

I hope they both pull their fingers out their arses and stop being spiteful to me when I tell them. Atleast the MIL will be really happy and supportive.

Thanks Pinky :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

Faythe said:


> She won't admit it, but she does.
> 
> D'ya know, I am getting fed up with some people on this forum and how judgemental they are.
> 
> I started a thread a few days ago in Girly Sanctuary because I was pissed at a comment made on FB about people on benefits being lazy and how they shouldn't have to pay for us. Anyway, fast forward today and someone's just questioned me over the fact I get JSA and my partner works. Feel like I am being scrutinized :cry:

It can be a bit like that sometimes but i think when you have alot of women in one place it's always going to get crazy somewhere. I just came off a thread right before this one where the OP said she was angry at something nasty someone on her FB said about SAHMs and how it's not her fault she doesn't want to shove her kid in daycare. Obviously using 'shove' wasn't the best idea as she got a fair bit of flack from the working mums. I heard there was also a post on here where a mum wrote how she felt empowered by a natural birth on to be told she was critisizing the women who get c-secs. I recently wrote that i happen to find motherhood easy, fun and am love with the privilege of being a mother to a post where someone said everyones OHs should pull their heads in and i was GREATLY unpopular and was being accused of intentionally sticking it to the women with post natal depression!!! because they can't handle it and i can, i was being this horrible bitch, i mean REALLY!!! Not even remotely what i said!!!!!

I realised you just have to brush it off, i didn't bother arguing the point back and forth or trying to defend myself, they were going to hate me regardless and creating 50 pages of a back and forth just isn't worth it.


----------



## moter98

Month 9
Cycle9
CD1


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Morning girls! At work. Freezing this morning!! Had another crazy dream last night. This time that my 56 year old mother was pregnant and was angry with me cause I couldn't be happy for her!! Hope everyone has a good day :)

Aren't dreams a trip? Have a good day at work


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> It's just been insinuated that perhaps I am not being honest with how I've claimed JSA because I have a partner. Maybe I am reading into it wrong but that's how it reads to me.
> 
> I hope they both pull their fingers out their arses and stop being spiteful to me when I tell them. Atleast the MIL will be really happy and supportive.
> 
> Thanks Pinky :hugs:

the fact that you have a partner is irrelevant - if your out of work your entitled to jsa - its only housing benefit that being with a working partner is effected

you know what hun - bollox to them!

you need to not worry about everyone and what they think - mini shrimp is all that matters

im going out in a min to help my mum move today but i'll text you so you have my number in case you need a shoulder to cry on - because of my shoulder n arm im not allowed to lift anything heavy nso im just going to be standing there directing them lol


----------



## Faythe

Sorry Tina :hugs:

Thanks Pinky :) xx


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Morning girls. Had a nightmare this morning and woke up crying :(
> 
> Dreamt my Mum had died and I guess it's my subconscious playing my fears over my Mums addiction over painkillers

Aww....:hugs:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Sarah just text me saying that shes curled up in bed dying with a cold and is feeling proper crappy!
> 
> However: she sends her love to everyone and hopes that we're all ok and big hugs to us all
> 
> :hug:

Oh, text her to get better soon!


----------



## rooster100

Sorry Moter to hear that :( 
As part of my job I do the Medicals for the pilots in Ireland. I had one this morning ( a woman obviously) and her history as two misscarriages in 2010 and an epropic in 2011. I ended up chatting to her and telling her about my misscarriage. She was lovely.she til me the only way she ever got pregnant with the last 3 is when she relaxed and didn't think about it (even though she hated to admit it!) 
She said you need a complete distraction and then it will come. 
I love bnb but it's not a distraction from TTC, it's a constant reminder. I LOVE the girls on here and it been a massive help.but do you guys think it will be a benefit to cut myself off from this?! I know it sounds mad and I would miss it but it is a constant reminder of what I don't have? Xxx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Sorry Moter to hear that :(
> As part of my job I do the Medicals for the pilots in Ireland. I had one this morning ( a woman obviously) and her history as two misscarriages in 2010 and an epropic in 2011. I ended up chatting to her and telling her about my misscarriage. She was lovely.she til me the only way she ever got pregnant with the last 3 is when she relaxed and didn't think about it (even though she hated to admit it!)
> She said you need a complete distraction and then it will come.
> I love bnb but it's not a distraction from TTC, it's a constant reminder. I LOVE the girls on here and it been a massive help.but do you guys think it will be a benefit to cut myself off from this?! I know it sounds mad and I would miss it but it is a constant reminder of what I don't have? Xxx

I think you have to make that choice for yourself. Is it adding a lot of stress?
For me it helps to have support from ladies that are going through the same thing. I can't talk about it to anyone else and you all understand what its like. I do agree that relaxing is for the best. You always here about how couples who couldn't conceive finally just stopped trying and it happened. However, on the flip side of the coin, there's plenty that do try and still get a bfp. Faythe just got one and she used opk's And temping! She is very positive so maybe it helps to be optimistic about ttc.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> It's just been insinuated that perhaps I am not being honest with how I've claimed JSA because I have a partner. Maybe I am reading into it wrong but that's how it reads to me.
> 
> I hope they both pull their fingers out their arses and stop being spiteful to me when I tell them. Atleast the MIL will be really happy and supportive.
> 
> Thanks Pinky :hugs:
> 
> the fact that you have a partner is irrelevant - if your out of work your entitled to jsa - its only housing benefit that being with a working partner is effected
> 
> you know what hun - bollox to them!
> 
> you need to not worry about everyone and what they think - mini shrimp is all that matters
> 
> im going out in a min to help my mum move today but i'll text you so you have my number in case you need a shoulder to cry on - because of my shoulder n arm im not allowed to lift anything heavy nso im just going to be standing there directing them lolClick to expand...

Hi girls..not sure ill post actively today as im laid down, but will try and keep up to date with whats going on.

hugs tina :( Sorry about this last cycle :hugs:

Yes and no to the benefits. My sister works as an advisor on jsa and I do believe that you only receive benefit for a limited time when your partner is working full time. My sisters partner was claiming jsa but has had it terminated now, and my sister is expected to take care of him financially.

Might be worth looking into. I mention this because im like you pinks atm with disability benefit, and Matts JSA was cut when he had it because I was already earning DB. So these days your partner is taken into consideration


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah just text me saying that shes curled up in bed dying with a cold and is feeling proper crappy!
> 
> However: she sends her love to everyone and hopes that we're all ok and big hugs to us all
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Oh, text her to get better soon!Click to expand...

Thanks so much babe :) <3


----------



## Faythe

Sarah, they never said that it might be for a short term. They did tell me they'd review at 6 months and then I'll start having to look for work 90 minutes away instead of 60 minutes away. At no point have they said that because Chris works that it'll be terminated after a while.

Not that it matters anyway as I am actively looking for work even if it's beeping tins of beans :)

Rooster - only you can decide that. I thought at one point that leaving here would be ideal but I found that I wasn't able to offload anything about TTC to anyone and soon found myself stressing because I felt alone on the journey.


----------



## rooster100

thanks girls, you are right. i think you do need people to off load the ttc stress onto and lots of girls here do get their bfps! 
i dont feel like i can talk to many of my friends about ttc as i think they will get bored of it and lots of them are pregnant! i also dont want to talk to dh about how i really feel. 
so maybe i do need this for encouragement and chats! 
thanks girls, sorry to be a moan (think im quite hormonal atm so that does not help!!) xxxxxx :dust:


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> thanks girls, you are right. i think you do need people to off load the ttc stress onto and lots of girls here do get their bfps!
> i dont feel like i can talk to many of my friends about ttc as i think they will get bored of it and lots of them are pregnant! i also dont want to talk to dh about how i really feel.
> so maybe i do need this for encouragement and chats!
> thanks girls, sorry to be a moan (think im quite hormonal atm so that does not help!!) xxxxxx :dust:

maybe your bfp is just around the corner. have you tested yet?


----------



## Faythe

Tina's right!

I really need to get my arse in gear today


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Sarah, they never said that it might be for a short term. They did tell me they'd review at 6 months and then I'll start having to look for work 90 minutes away instead of 60 minutes away. At no point have they said that because Chris works that it'll be terminated after a while.
> 
> Not that it matters anyway as I am actively looking for work even if it's beeping tins of beans :)
> 
> Rooster - only you can decide that. I thought at one point that leaving here would be ideal but I found that I wasn't able to offload anything about TTC to anyone and soon found myself stressing because I felt alone on the journey.

Id ask your advisor when youre next in hun.

See, Ive been reading about and it says that NI based (contribution) JSA can now only be payed for up to a maximum of 6 months, at which point youll then be reviewed for the switch to the income based JSA, but its dependant on your income and savings.

I found this about claiming income based JSA when you are living with a partner (and this includes cohabiting but with family):



> If you are living with a partner and claiming income-based Jobseekers Allowance, your partner must either not be working or working less than 24 hours a week. If you or your partner are working 16 hours or more, you may be able to get Working Tax Credit instead. If you are working under 16 hours, or your partner is working under 24 hours, the amount of Jobseeker's Allowance you can get will depend on your earnings. If you earn too much, you will not be able to get contribution-based Jobseeker's Allowance.
> 
> The amount of income-based Jobseeker's Allowance you are entitled to depends on your income, your capital and your personal circumstances. Your income is compared to a set figure which depends on these circumstances, for example, whether you live with a partner

From what I understand, your current claim isnt affected because contrubution based is considered a personal claim, irrespective of your OH, but once you switch, his earnings are taken into consideration.

Its crappy they didnt warn you about this!! Id get checking before they screw you without you knowing its coming :(


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> thanks girls, you are right. i think you do need people to off load the ttc stress onto and lots of girls here do get their bfps!
> i dont feel like i can talk to many of my friends about ttc as i think they will get bored of it and lots of them are pregnant! i also dont want to talk to dh about how i really feel.
> so maybe i do need this for encouragement and chats!
> thanks girls, sorry to be a moan (think im quite hormonal atm so that does not help!!) xxxxxx :dust:

I did take some time offf..about 6 months actually! But I was lucky because the girls I met on here we stayed in touch with as a group. Otherwise, I think it would have been a lot more stress and id have been back sooner!


----------



## rooster100

:witch:


moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> thanks girls, you are right. i think you do need people to off load the ttc stress onto and lots of girls here do get their bfps!
> i dont feel like i can talk to many of my friends about ttc as i think they will get bored of it and lots of them are pregnant! i also dont want to talk to dh about how i really feel.
> so maybe i do need this for encouragement and chats!
> thanks girls, sorry to be a moan (think im quite hormonal atm so that does not help!!) xxxxxx :dust:
> 
> maybe your bfp is just around the corner. have you tested yet?Click to expand...

no i have not tested! :wacko: i always get too scared! :witch: id due in 6 days so i thought its still early. having awful af type cramps today. its normal for me to get af cramps a week before af with this stupid endometriosis!
Im really bloated today which is also a sign that lovely witch is on her way.
:hugs:again to you x


----------



## Faythe

Thanks Sarah. Hoping i'm back in work ASAP so won't have to worry about that.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> :witch:
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> thanks girls, you are right. i think you do need people to off load the ttc stress onto and lots of girls here do get their bfps!
> i dont feel like i can talk to many of my friends about ttc as i think they will get bored of it and lots of them are pregnant! i also dont want to talk to dh about how i really feel.
> so maybe i do need this for encouragement and chats!
> thanks girls, sorry to be a moan (think im quite hormonal atm so that does not help!!) xxxxxx :dust:
> 
> maybe your bfp is just around the corner. have you tested yet?Click to expand...
> 
> no i have not tested! :wacko: i always get too scared! :witch: id due in 6 days so i thought its still early. having awful af type cramps today. its normal for me to get af cramps a week before af with this stupid endometriosis!
> Im really bloated today which is also a sign that lovely witch is on her way.
> :hugs:again to you xClick to expand...

i get the same happen to me anywhere from a day to five days before AF! 
that being said, pregnancy and af sypmtoms are very similiar so it could be either.


----------



## moter98

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cmosley

Good Morning girls!! So i ended up ordering my Agnus stuff yesterday!! Should get it tomorrow!! So excited!! My best friend is also having issues, and shes VERY irregular! And her job doesn't offer insurance and her husbands jobs insurance is way too expensive...so going to the dr for all this is just overwhelming to her. I ordered the pack of 2 bottles so decided i'm gonna give her one of the bottles and see if it works for her!! praying for all of us!! :)


----------



## moter98

mmmmm.......deep dish pizza, extra cheese, extra sauce. along with breadsticks and homemade chocolate chip brownies. perfect comfort food


----------



## Faythe

Oh my gosh!!! I want :d


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Oh my gosh!!! I want :d

i'm gonna spend the next week working it off but it was worth it!


----------



## Faythe

I am so wanting a pizza right now!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I am so wanting a pizza right now!

you better feed that craving then!


----------



## Faythe

I've just asked Chris for pizza :blush:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I've just asked Chris for pizza :blush:

baby will love it! it's SO good. i wish i wasn't so full cause i'd eat more,lol!


----------



## Tryingmybest

hey girlies,
promise I've not forgotten you's, just been busy. 

Also trying not to shove my head so far in to everything. Trying to stay chilled :)


----------



## Faythe

Hehe i'll tell Chris that - shrimpette wants pizza :rofl:

Was it a big pizza, Tina?


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Hehe i'll tell Chris that - shrimpette wants pizza :rofl:
> 
> Was it a big pizza, Tina?

Yes. I got a large cause it was only $1 more. Me and ds will be eating it all weekend!


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> hey girlies,
> promise I've not forgotten you's, just been busy.
> 
> Also trying not to shove my head so far in to everything. Trying to stay chilled :)

You testing soon?


----------



## Faythe

Mmmmmm! I love it!

Just had a massive arguement with some twonk on my FB over motorcylists. I really should be less opinionated LOL


----------



## Faythe

Trying - how are you m'dear?


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Mmmmmm! I love it!
> 
> Just had a massive arguement with some twonk on my FB over motorcylists. I really should be less opinionated LOL

Naw, I like how you tell it like it is!


----------



## Faythe

Without boring you too much this guy I know started bashing motorcyclists and saying that we're dangerous because we filter, speed and overtake.

I saw red!


----------



## SKP

I too question if i should be on this site, because of the constant reminder. Count downs, opks, temping, making sure to bd on the right days, checking cp. i would of never thought
I would be doing this. 

I only started tracking everything becuase im so irregular, and i needed to know what day was what for my fertility testing.

Now thats all done, i know we are both fine, and did all tests, i dont need to constantly think of ttc. Im trying for a job now, because all i do is stay home, being. Housewife, watching our dog watching tv and movies nd on here on the computer.

And im also limiting things to do, what to eat. My mind is consumed with ttc.


----------



## Tryingmybest

Hey,

we are all ill, I'm the only survivor so I'm doing everything! 

Motor I don't want to test early. It's been on my mind plus I know my body pretty well and I already know I'm not pregnant. I can sense it. 

Faythe I'm ok, you are one of the reasons I came to check on BNB. Just to see you were ok :)


----------



## Faythe

I hope you're feeling better asap honey :hugs:

Awww thanks! I'm fine honey xx


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> thanks girls, you are right. i think you do need people to off load the ttc stress onto and lots of girls here do get their bfps!
> i dont feel like i can talk to many of my friends about ttc as i think they will get bored of it and lots of them are pregnant! i also dont want to talk to dh about how i really feel.
> so maybe i do need this for encouragement and chats!
> thanks girls, sorry to be a moan (think im quite hormonal atm so that does not help!!) xxxxxx :dust:

hunny, there are times when you need to chat,need reassurance your not going mad etc thats what we;re here for - to confirm yes, you are mad 




cmosley said:


> Good Morning girls!! So i ended up ordering my Agnus stuff yesterday!! Should get it tomorrow!! So excited!! My best friend is also having issues, and shes VERY irregular! And her job doesn't offer insurance and her husbands jobs insurance is way too expensive...so going to the dr for all this is just overwhelming to her. I ordered the pack of 2 bottles so decided i'm gonna give her one of the bottles and see if it works for her!! praying for all of us!! :)

yayyyyyyy glad you ordered it hun, fingers crossed it works for you
awwww thats nice to give your friend the other bottle

liquid or tablets?




Tryingmybest said:


> hey girlies,
> promise I've not forgotten you's, just been busy.
> 
> Also trying not to shove my head so far in to everything. Trying to stay chilled :)

hiya hunny, was wondering about you yesterday xx




Tryingmybest said:


> Hey,
> 
> we are all ill, I'm the only survivor so I'm doing everything!
> 
> Motor I don't want to test early. It's been on my mind plus I know my body pretty well and I already know I'm not pregnant. I can sense it.
> 
> Faythe I'm ok, you are one of the reasons I came to check on BNB. Just to see you were ok :)

oh ok,sod the rest of us :cry:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Without boring you too much this guy I know started bashing motorcyclists and saying that we're dangerous because we filter, speed and overtake.
> 
> I saw red!

most riders i know are very careful. that wasn't a fair statement for him to say. seems like he's pretty uneducated.


----------



## moter98

SKP said:


> I too question if i should be on this site, because of the constant reminder. Count downs, opks, temping, making sure to bd on the right days, checking cp. i would of never thought
> I would be doing this.
> 
> I only started tracking everything becuase im so irregular, and i needed to know what day was what for my fertility testing.
> 
> Now thats all done, i know we are both fine, and did all tests, i dont need to constantly think of ttc. Im trying for a job now, because all i do is stay home, being. Housewife, watching our dog watching tv and movies nd on here on the computer.
> 
> And im also limiting things to do, what to eat. My mind is consumed with ttc.

a part time job would probably be something you would really enjoy. it would keep your mind off things, you could make new friends, and have something else to think about too


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> Hey,
> 
> we are all ill, I'm the only survivor so I'm doing everything!
> 
> Motor I don't want to test early. It's been on my mind plus I know my body pretty well and I already know I'm not pregnant. I can sense it.
> 
> Faythe I'm ok, you are one of the reasons I came to check on BNB. Just to see you were ok :)

FX for you! i'm the one that has to keep going when i'm sick too. dh sleeps till he's not sick anymore. i mean he will literally lay in bed the WHOLE time. but if i'm sick, i'm expected to still do all the childcare, lol!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> we are all ill, I'm the only survivor so I'm doing everything!
> 
> Motor I don't want to test early. It's been on my mind plus I know my body pretty well and I already know I'm not pregnant. I can sense it.
> 
> Faythe I'm ok, you are one of the reasons I came to check on BNB. Just to see you were ok :)
> 
> FX for you! i'm the one that has to keep going when i'm sick too. dh sleeps till he's not sick anymore. i mean he will literally lay in bed the WHOLE time. but if i'm sick, i'm expected to still do all the childcare, lol!Click to expand...

Im expected the same way. Drives me nuts! :brat:


----------



## moter98

OnErth&InHvn said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> we are all ill, I'm the only survivor so I'm doing everything!
> 
> Motor I don't want to test early. It's been on my mind plus I know my body pretty well and I already know I'm not pregnant. I can sense it.
> 
> Faythe I'm ok, you are one of the reasons I came to check on BNB. Just to see you were ok :)
> 
> FX for you! i'm the one that has to keep going when i'm sick too. dh sleeps till he's not sick anymore. i mean he will literally lay in bed the WHOLE time. but if i'm sick, i'm expected to still do all the childcare, lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Im expected the same way. Drives me nuts! :brat:Click to expand...

me too! good thing ds is getting so much easier now.


----------



## SKP

Yeah, I applied to a medical office, they are looking for someone part time for 4 hours a week, for 4 days. So I think it will be good for me.

So nervous if they call for an interview. I never worked in an office before, and I took my courses 3 years ago.


----------



## moter98

SKP said:


> Yeah, I applied to a medical office, they are looking for someone part time for 4 hours a week, for 4 days. So I think it will be good for me.
> 
> So nervous if they call for an interview. I never worked in an office before, and I took my courses 3 years ago.

i've been working in an office for over 10 years. it will get your mind off things.


----------



## Pinky32

every bone in my body hurts - im aching like an old woman!!!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> every bone in my body hurts - im aching like an old woman!!!!

take a pain reliever. that should help! or.......have a margarita. hey, that reminds me, i can have a drink now! be right back.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> every bone in my body hurts - im aching like an old woman!!!!
> 
> take a pain reliever. that should help! or.......have a margarita. hey, that reminds me, i can have a drink now! be right back.Click to expand...

ive just taken all my potions so im rattling enough as it is without painkillers on top lol

im just getting the energy to go to bed as i have another day of moving and unpacking all the boxes we moved today

i ache so much though - its funny


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> every bone in my body hurts - im aching like an old woman!!!!
> 
> take a pain reliever. that should help! or.......have a margarita. hey, that reminds me, i can have a drink now! be right back.Click to expand...
> 
> ive just taken all my potions so im rattling enough as it is without painkillers on top lol
> 
> im just getting the energy to go to bed as i have another day of moving and unpacking all the boxes we moved today
> 
> i ache so much though - its funnyClick to expand...

Maybe you did too much today


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> every bone in my body hurts - im aching like an old woman!!!!
> 
> take a pain reliever. that should help! or.......have a margarita. hey, that reminds me, i can have a drink now! be right back.Click to expand...
> 
> ive just taken all my potions so im rattling enough as it is without painkillers on top lol
> 
> im just getting the energy to go to bed as i have another day of moving and unpacking all the boxes we moved today
> 
> i ache so much though - its funnyClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe you did too much todayClick to expand...

to be honest hunnybun - yes i think i did

i got bored within minutes of the men turning up, couldnt just stand there and before i knew it i had grabbed a shelving unit and started dragging it out the door

im not the type to stand around watching others do all the work

but im paying for it now and got more to do

even my mum is knackered so maybe we'll take it easy tomorrow


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Thanks Sarah. Hoping i'm back in work ASAP so won't have to worry about that.

I cant say with a thousand percent certainty...it did happen to my sisters bf tho..fairly sure my sis would have fought it if it wasnt right since she works on JSA. BUT, id defo slap your advisor about it or the person you see when you next sign on!

Not really something you want to be worrying about with a new pregnancy :( Such a shame that job was so lame and not what youd hoped for!


----------



## sarahuk

cmosley said:


> Good Morning girls!! So i ended up ordering my Agnus stuff yesterday!! Should get it tomorrow!! So excited!! My best friend is also having issues, and shes VERY irregular! And her job doesn't offer insurance and her husbands jobs insurance is way too expensive...so going to the dr for all this is just overwhelming to her. I ordered the pack of 2 bottles so decided i'm gonna give her one of the bottles and see if it works for her!! praying for all of us!! :)

Thats such a sweet act you did hun! Karma is going to repay you in kind for that! x


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> every bone in my body hurts - im aching like an old woman!!!!
> 
> take a pain reliever. that should help! or.......have a margarita. hey, that reminds me, i can have a drink now! be right back.Click to expand...
> 
> ive just taken all my potions so im rattling enough as it is without painkillers on top lol
> 
> im just getting the energy to go to bed as i have another day of moving and unpacking all the boxes we moved today
> 
> i ache so much though - its funnyClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe you did too much todayClick to expand...
> 
> to be honest hunnybun - yes i think i did
> 
> i got bored within minutes of the men turning up, couldnt just stand there and before i knew it i had grabbed a shelving unit and started dragging it out the door
> 
> im not the type to stand around watching others do all the work
> 
> but im paying for it now and got more to do
> 
> even my mum is knackered so maybe we'll take it easy tomorrowClick to expand...

Take it easy tomorrow!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> mmmmm.......deep dish pizza, extra cheese, extra sauce. along with breadsticks and homemade chocolate chip brownies. perfect comfort food

Perfect Sarah food! Need a cheap nanny? You can pay me in pizza!! :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> mmmmm.......deep dish pizza, extra cheese, extra sauce. along with breadsticks and homemade chocolate chip brownies. perfect comfort food
> 
> Perfect Sarah food! Need a cheap nanny? You can pay me in pizza!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

That would be great!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> every bone in my body hurts - im aching like an old woman!!!!
> 
> take a pain reliever. that should help! or.......have a margarita. hey, that reminds me, i can have a drink now! be right back.Click to expand...
> 
> ive just taken all my potions so im rattling enough as it is without painkillers on top lol
> 
> im just getting the energy to go to bed as i have another day of moving and unpacking all the boxes we moved today
> 
> i ache so much though - its funnyClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe you did too much todayClick to expand...
> 
> to be honest hunnybun - yes i think i did
> 
> i got bored within minutes of the men turning up, couldnt just stand there and before i knew it i had grabbed a shelving unit and started dragging it out the door
> 
> im not the type to stand around watching others do all the work
> 
> but im paying for it now and got more to do
> 
> even my mum is knackered so maybe we'll take it easy tomorrowClick to expand...
> 
> Take it easy tomorrow!Click to expand...


with any luck i'll be having 9 months of resting soon :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

oooh who woke sarah up?


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Without boring you too much this guy I know started bashing motorcyclists and saying that we're dangerous because we filter, speed and overtake.
> 
> I saw red!

As oppose to car drivers...who never overtake, and NEVER speed!!!

I hate these arguements...because both can be careless. You cant brand all bike riders dangerous. And most of the people I know that ride bikes have had accidents that were ALL caused by non-aware drivers.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> every bone in my body hurts - im aching like an old woman!!!!
> 
> take a pain reliever. that should help! or.......have a margarita. hey, that reminds me, i can have a drink now! be right back.Click to expand...
> 
> ive just taken all my potions so im rattling enough as it is without painkillers on top lol
> 
> im just getting the energy to go to bed as i have another day of moving and unpacking all the boxes we moved today
> 
> i ache so much though - its funnyClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe you did too much todayClick to expand...
> 
> to be honest hunnybun - yes i think i did
> 
> i got bored within minutes of the men turning up, couldnt just stand there and before i knew it i had grabbed a shelving unit and started dragging it out the door
> 
> im not the type to stand around watching others do all the work
> 
> but im paying for it now and got more to do
> 
> even my mum is knackered so maybe we'll take it easy tomorrowClick to expand...
> 
> Take it easy tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with any luck i'll be having 9 months of resting soon :rofl:Click to expand...

FX


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> oooh who woke sarah up?

Matt did...for humpy dumpy :sex: time!

How you doing ladies?

Take it easy tomorrow pinky youll make yourself so ill if youre not careful.

Tina im on the way!! Get that deep dish ready!

Im so fed up. So tired, so snotty. So NOT getting a surge. I tried so hard to hold my pee for this afternoon but when I peed it was fairly white and the opk was so feint. So, I normally would ov today or tomorrow, so i dont think that im going to see the surge. Wondering if I missed it. Wondering if getting a temp rise and crosshairs proves i did ov and that im jsut timing my tests wrong. Who knows!

All I know is having sex when full of cold is not attractive with tissue in hand :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oooh who woke sarah up?
> 
> Matt did...for humpy dumpy :sex: time!
> 
> How you doing ladies?
> 
> Take it easy tomorrow pinky youll make yourself so ill if youre not careful.
> 
> Tina im on the way!! Get that deep dish ready!
> 
> Im so fed up. So tired, so snotty. So NOT getting a surge. I tried so hard to hold my pee for this afternoon but when I peed it was fairly white and the opk was so feint. So, I normally would ov today or tomorrow, so i dont think that im going to see the surge. Wondering if I missed it. Wondering if getting a temp rise and crosshairs proves i did ov and that im jsut timing my tests wrong. Who knows!
> 
> All I know is having sex when full of cold is not attractive with tissue in hand :rofl:Click to expand...

ooooooh sexy snotty sex!!!!!

your temps are looking good for a sudden rise - keep an eye on it

its ok hun,im hardcore!!! i just want my mum to be settled in her new flat


----------



## sarahuk

I can understand...but if your arm drops off it suddenly aint worth the rush!

Snotty or not...I need mah babies!!! Ill take it however I can when im in my fertile window...if i am indeed fertile :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> I can understand...but if your arm drops off it suddenly aint worth the rush!
> 
> Snotty or not...I need mah babies!!! Ill take it however I can when im in my fertile window...if i am indeed fertile :rofl:

no chance of it falling off - my bat wings will hold it on :rofl:

PLUS i can only feed one twin at a time 

hell yeah Im with you sister - never turn down a good shag


----------



## Pinky32

right my lovely girlies, its 12.15pm and im going to crawl off my sofa and somehow climb into bed

sarah - hope you feel better tomoz

tina - hope af tomorrow is easier for you

night my lovelies - have a good night/evening

:hug:


----------



## rooster100

I think af is on her way. Its 3am and I have awful cramps and have light pink cm. :( I thought this might have been my month as I have been soooo exhausted. If af comes fully tomorrow it will be the earliest I have ever had it. My cycles are always 26-28 days. Tomorrows day 22. I will be day 12 post ovulation. 
I have to go to a joint baby shower for two of my friends in a few weeks and just can't face it. X


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> I think af is on her way. Its 3am and I have awful cramps and have light pink cm. :( I thought this might have been my month as I have been soooo exhausted. If af comes fully tomorrow it will be the earliest I have ever had it. My cycles are always 26-28 days. Tomorrows day 22. I will be day 12 post ovulation.
> I have to go to a joint baby shower for two of my friends in a few weeks and just can't face it. X

:cry: i'm sorry rooster. that sucks. looks like we had a very similar cycle. i usually have 25-28 day cycles. this cycle i got AF at 12dpo and a 23 day cycle! weird. on the bright side, we get to try again sooner!


----------



## SKP

Mine came 11 dpo on day 24


----------



## Betheney

i'm 7DPO and i've BD more this month than any other month so this better be it!


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> I think af is on her way. Its 3am and I have awful cramps and have light pink cm. :( I thought this might have been my month as I have been soooo exhausted. If af comes fully tomorrow it will be the earliest I have ever had it. My cycles are always 26-28 days. Tomorrows day 22. I will be day 12 post ovulation.
> I have to go to a joint baby shower for two of my friends in a few weeks and just can't face it. X

CROSS THOSE LEGS!!!!

i had a 20 day cycle with an LP of 11 days but at least it gave me another shot in jan

this is why you need us, to be able to talk and not bottle up emotions


----------



## Faythe

morning girls xxx


----------



## Pinky32

OMG I ache like an 80 year old woman today - I think i over did it yesterday

oh well, got more stuff to move and shelving units to buy and put up - no rest for the wicked they say


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> right my lovely girlies, its 12.15pm and im going to crawl off my sofa and somehow climb into bed
> 
> sarah - hope you feel better tomoz
> 
> tina - hope af tomorrow is easier for you
> 
> night my lovelies - have a good night/evening
> 
> :hug:

Thanks chick! Dont go hurting that arm too much today x


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> I think af is on her way. Its 3am and I have awful cramps and have light pink cm. :( I thought this might have been my month as I have been soooo exhausted. If af comes fully tomorrow it will be the earliest I have ever had it. My cycles are always 26-28 days. Tomorrows day 22. I will be day 12 post ovulation.
> I have to go to a joint baby shower for two of my friends in a few weeks and just can't face it. X

Aww hun....sending massive hugs your way and hope you woke up today to absolutely no sign of the witch! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies!

Hope you are all ok today?

Im STILL sick...ffs...so annoyed with this cold. I wouldnt mind, but didnt get my temp rise this morning which means I think Ill be ovulating today and need to get another sesh in! Grrr.

I skipped my opk this morning, didnt seem much point. I did look back at them though and while they didnt meet the control line, now they are dried CD12 looks like it was going to get there. Maybe I just missed my window. Maybe that was the positive for "me"..since everyones surge is at different hormone levels. Who knows. Either way..think tomorrow I shall be back in the 2ww. Oh how I hate my two weekly blocks of counting lol.

Ill check back in with you ladies in a bit. Time to crawl back under the duvet and feel sorry for myself!

cxx


----------



## moter98

Betheney said:


> i'm 7DPO and i've BD more this month than any other month so this better be it!

good luck!


----------



## Faythe

Hey girls, off to MIL's shortly. Hope you all have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## moter98

Morning everyone!
Pinky - you take it easy today!
Faythe - have fun at your MIL's
Sarah - hope you feel better soon
Rooster - massive :hugs: your way


----------



## moter98

woke up to cramps from hell this morning. time to dig out the midol.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> woke up to cramps from hell this morning. time to dig out the midol.

Oh sweetie :( :hugs: :flower:

Hope those nasty cramps dissapear soon and give you a break. How are you feeling other than that? I see that evil cd1 has passed so im throwing all my pma at you for this cycle to be the one!

xx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> woke up to cramps from hell this morning. time to dig out the midol.
> 
> Oh sweetie :( :hugs: :flower:
> 
> Hope those nasty cramps dissapear soon and give you a break. How are you feeling other than that? I see that evil cd1 has passed so im throwing all my pma at you for this cycle to be the one!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

midol has tamed it down to a dull roar. i'm pretty good today. CD2 is much better than CD1! DS is happy today too, and I have the day off. just a bit of laundry to do and that's it! i'm not cooking today either. DH is gone till tomorrow so it's a sweatpants and eating on the couch kind of day.
still feeling miserable today? there is another person i'm talking to on here that was really sick around O time. both her and OH, they managed to power through and guess what? she's pregnant!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Morning everyone!
> Pinky - you take it easy today!
> Faythe - have fun at your MIL's
> Sarah - hope you feel better soon
> Rooster - massive :hugs: your way

Can i have a hug too please? :cry:



moter98 said:


> woke up to cramps from hell this morning. time to dig out the midol.

awwww hunny, hope they ease off xx

CD2 already :happydance:



sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> woke up to cramps from hell this morning. time to dig out the midol.
> 
> Oh sweetie :( :hugs: :flower:
> 
> Hope those nasty cramps dissapear soon and give you a break. How are you feeling other than that? I see that evil cd1 has passed so im throwing all my pma at you for this cycle to be the one!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

can i have some pma please - im sure tina doesnt mind sharing


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone!
> Pinky - you take it easy today!
> Faythe - have fun at your MIL's
> Sarah - hope you feel better soon
> Rooster - massive :hugs: your way
> 
> Can i have a hug too please? :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> woke up to cramps from hell this morning. time to dig out the midol.Click to expand...
> 
> awwww hunny, hope they ease off xx
> 
> CD2 already :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> woke up to cramps from hell this morning. time to dig out the midol.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sweetie :( :hugs: :flower:
> 
> Hope those nasty cramps dissapear soon and give you a break. How are you feeling other than that? I see that evil cd1 has passed so im throwing all my pma at you for this cycle to be the one!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> can i have some pma please - im sure tina doesnt mind sharingClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## cmosley

Hey gals!!! I got my vitex today and also started AF!! crazy huh!? Do y'all take it while on AF?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone!
> Pinky - you take it easy today!
> Faythe - have fun at your MIL's
> Sarah - hope you feel better soon
> Rooster - massive :hugs: your way
> 
> Can i have a hug too please? :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> woke up to cramps from hell this morning. time to dig out the midol.Click to expand...
> 
> awwww hunny, hope they ease off xx
> 
> CD2 already :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> woke up to cramps from hell this morning. time to dig out the midol.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sweetie :( :hugs: :flower:
> 
> Hope those nasty cramps dissapear soon and give you a break. How are you feeling other than that? I see that evil cd1 has passed so im throwing all my pma at you for this cycle to be the one!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> can i have some pma please - im sure tina doesnt mind sharingClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> :hug::hug::hug:Click to expand...


yayyyyyyy thank you hunnybun




cmosley said:


> Hey gals!!! I got my vitex today and also started AF!! crazy huh!? Do y'all take it while on AF?

wooooo hoooo that came quickly - my 2nd bottle arrived today too

yes take it when on af

did you get tablets or liquid?

EDIT - sorry to hear that af came hun :hug:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I got 2 BFPs on equate blue dye, but i need to back it up with pink!


----------



## rooster100

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I got 2 BFPs on equate blue dye, but i need to back it up with pink!

quick back it up!!:happydance:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

rooster100 said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> I got 2 BFPs on equate blue dye, but i need to back it up with pink!
> 
> quick back it up!!:happydance:Click to expand...

i will try to get out and get a pink dye tonight, but likely ill POAS tomorrow.


----------



## rooster100

pinky, moter, faythe and sarah as always thanks so much for your support :)
no bleeding at all today but that does not mean anything. sometimes i get spotting before af :( cramps are pretty bad now. 
I just wanted to say as well my name is Rachael. I feel we are on first name basis now! xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> pinky, moter, faythe and sarah as always thanks so much for your support :)
> no bleeding at all today but that does not mean anything. sometimes i get spotting before af :( cramps are pretty bad now.
> I just wanted to say as well my name is Rachael. I feel we are on first name basis now! xx

oh, hi rachel! love your name!! hope af stays away for you for 9 months


----------



## Faythe

Rachel is a lovely name! And, you're welcome xxx

So we're at MIL's now and on the way we came to a decision on names :D

Alyssa-Finola Ann Corlett and Jacob Stephen Corlett


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Rachel is a lovely name! And, you're welcome xxx
> 
> So we're at MIL's now and on the way we came to a decision on names :D
> 
> Alyssa-Finola Ann Corlett and Jacob Stephen Corlett

lovely names!!!


----------



## Pinky32

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I got 2 BFPs on equate blue dye, but i need to back it up with pink!


oooooh test on a pink dye!!!




rooster100 said:


> pinky, moter, faythe and sarah as always thanks so much for your support :)
> no bleeding at all today but that does not mean anything. sometimes i get spotting before af :( cramps are pretty bad now.
> I just wanted to say as well my name is Rachael. I feel we are on first name basis now! xx

rachael nice to meet you lol but you'll always be"my little irish princess" - you always have, always will

Im charlotte xxxx

great no bleeding - do you really think af will show?


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Rachel is a lovely name! And, you're welcome xxx
> 
> So we're at MIL's now and on the way we came to a decision on names :D
> 
> Alyssa-Finola Ann Corlett and Jacob Stephen Corlett
> 
> lovely names!!!Click to expand...

Thank you! We're really happy with them :D

Middle names are a mixture of names from both sides of family.


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> I got 2 BFPs on equate blue dye, but i need to back it up with pink!
> 
> 
> oooooh test on a pink dye!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> pinky, moter, faythe and sarah as always thanks so much for your support :)
> no bleeding at all today but that does not mean anything. sometimes i get spotting before af :( cramps are pretty bad now.
> I just wanted to say as well my name is Rachael. I feel we are on first name basis now! xxClick to expand...
> 
> rachael nice to meet you lol but you'll always be"my little irish princess" - you always have, always will
> 
> Im charlotte xxxx
> 
> great no bleeding - do you really think af will show?Click to expand...

Thanks Charlotte!! I know you always call me your little irish princess but you know im not irish?!:hugs:
but i do live in ireland, so i guess it suits!
yes i think af will show, ive had this body for nearly 30 years and i know its stupid signs!:cry: xx


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Im charlotte xxxx
> 
> great no bleeding - do you really think af will show?

Thanks Charlotte!! I know you always call me your little irish princess but you know im not irish?!:hugs:
but i do live in ireland, so i guess it suits!
yes i think af will show, ive had this body for nearly 30 years and i know its stupid signs!:cry: xx[/QUOTE]

lol yes i know your not irish but like you say, you are over there and ive always called you that - would seem weird calling you rachael lol

boooooooooooooo cross your legs!!!!!


----------



## Tryingmybest

sorry pinky, of course I was thinking of you all but faythe was first since she's pregnant. It gives me hope :)
I am very ill today. It's terrible. I managed to make it to the laptop but it's bad. I tested early too like an idiot. Miserable weekend :(


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> sorry pinky, of course I was thinking of you all but faythe was first since she's pregnant. It gives me hope :)
> I am very ill today. It's terrible. I managed to make it to the laptop but it's bad. I tested early too like an idiot. Miserable weekend :(

im sorry you dont feel well

:hug:


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> sorry pinky, of course I was thinking of you all but faythe was first since she's pregnant. It gives me hope :)
> I am very ill today. It's terrible. I managed to make it to the laptop but it's bad. I tested early too like an idiot. Miserable weekend :(

hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Faythe

Sending you lots of hugs, Trying :hugs:


----------



## Tryingmybest

*heads back to bed*


----------



## Faythe

Go have a snooze hon and feel better xx


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, good day today? any saturday night plans? I went out last night with dh and left my brother and friend at our house. They got real drunk and had loud music on and today i got a good telling off from the old lady next door even though i was not in!! annoying. my brother is in big trouble, felt like a kid again getting a telling off! 
Im not doing anything tonight as i have to be in work at 7.30am tomorrow. x


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, good day today? any saturday night plans? I went out last night with dh and left my brother and friend at our house. They got real drunk and had loud music on and today i got a good telling off from the old lady next door even though i was not in!! annoying. my brother is in big trouble, felt like a kid again getting a telling off!
> Im not doing anything tonight as i have to be in work at 7.30am tomorrow. x

haha its funny how it doesnt take much for us to feel like a kid again!

did they leave the house tidy?

im staying in, i ache all over


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, good day today? any saturday night plans? I went out last night with dh and left my brother and friend at our house. They got real drunk and had loud music on and today i got a good telling off from the old lady next door even though i was not in!! annoying. my brother is in big trouble, felt like a kid again getting a telling off!
> Im not doing anything tonight as i have to be in work at 7.30am tomorrow. x
> 
> haha its funny how it doesnt take much for us to feel like a kid again!
> 
> did they leave the house tidy?
> 
> im staying in, i ache all overClick to expand...

you poor thing! they did leave the house tidy but were sooo drunk and had music blerring!! x


----------



## moter98

Me and ds have a play date tonight. Me, him and his mountain of toys!


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, good day today? any saturday night plans? I went out last night with dh and left my brother and friend at our house. They got real drunk and had loud music on and today i got a good telling off from the old lady next door even though i was not in!! annoying. my brother is in big trouble, felt like a kid again getting a telling off!
> Im not doing anything tonight as i have to be in work at 7.30am tomorrow. x
> 
> haha its funny how it doesnt take much for us to feel like a kid again!
> 
> did they leave the house tidy?
> 
> im staying in, i ache all overClick to expand...
> 
> you poor thing! they did leave the house tidy but were sooo drunk and had music blerring!! xClick to expand...

well at least your not clearing up their mess today lol



moter98 said:


> Me and ds have a play date tonight. Me, him and his mountain of toys!

:rofl: bless him


----------



## Faythe

We're at MIL's watching tv and eating nommy food


----------



## Pinky32

Ive just done an OPK -white white white white white white


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Ive just done an OPK -white white white white white white

remember that it can be stark white and blaringly positive the next time you test!


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> Ive just done an OPK -white white white white white white

It's ok pinky your only cycle day 8 that's still pretty early xxx :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

I ov on CD9 last cycle - i NEED to see a faint line tomoz girlies

BRING ON THE LINE!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> I ov on CD9 last cycle - i NEED to see a faint line tomoz girlies
> 
> BRING ON THE LINE!

FX


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> I ov on CD9 last cycle - i NEED to see a faint line tomoz girlies
> 
> BRING ON THE LINE!

Fingers crossed for you x:hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

> midol has tamed it down to a dull roar. i'm pretty good today. CD2 is much better than CD1! DS is happy today too, and I have the day off. just a bit of laundry to do and that's it! i'm not cooking today either. DH is gone till tomorrow so it's a sweatpants and eating on the couch kind of day.
> still feeling miserable today? there is another person i'm talking to on here that was really sick around O time. both her and OH, they managed to power through and guess what? she's pregnant!

That happened with my friend too...she had a horrible cold and boom, preggo. Ive come to the conclusion that its got to be the effect on the immune system not being so active so less spermies are geting killed off by it. Am hoping anyway!

Still miserable, but mostly just because of the cold. Anxious to see if I get my rise tomorrow..ive taken the opk at its darkest point as being the positive for "me" and so working off that. 

I hear you...CD1 just sounds awful. Thats the only day I allow myself to be miserable then upwards and onwards! But im glad that the pills have been helping honey. Also good timing that you have a relaxing time too :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone!
> Pinky - you take it easy today!
> Faythe - have fun at your MIL's
> Sarah - hope you feel better soon
> Rooster - massive :hugs: your way
> 
> Can i have a hug too please? :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> woke up to cramps from hell this morning. time to dig out the midol.Click to expand...
> 
> awwww hunny, hope they ease off xx
> 
> CD2 already :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> woke up to cramps from hell this morning. time to dig out the midol.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sweetie :( :hugs: :flower:
> 
> Hope those nasty cramps dissapear soon and give you a break. How are you feeling other than that? I see that evil cd1 has passed so im throwing all my pma at you for this cycle to be the one!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> can i have some pma please - im sure tina doesnt mind sharingClick to expand...

You two can have all my pma! You ladies so lovely <3

Tina...i LOVE the new piccie!!!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> I ov on CD9 last cycle - i NEED to see a faint line tomoz girlies
> 
> BRING ON THE LINE!
> 
> FXClick to expand...

thanks hun - lovin the new piccy :thumbup::kiss:



rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> I ov on CD9 last cycle - i NEED to see a faint line tomoz girlies
> 
> BRING ON THE LINE!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you x:hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hun

i was due to ov on 25th jan last cycle but ov'd 16 days early on 9th jan - which means im going to have a Jan Part 1 cycle and a Jan/feb cycle :rofl:

im greedy


----------



## sarahuk

OnErth&InHvn said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> I got 2 BFPs on equate blue dye, but i need to back it up with pink!
> 
> quick back it up!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> i will try to get out and get a pink dye tonight, but likely ill POAS tomorrow.Click to expand...

Ohh crossing everything!! Really hope that you arent being teased by the evil blue dye curse!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> pinky, moter, faythe and sarah as always thanks so much for your support :)
> no bleeding at all today but that does not mean anything. sometimes i get spotting before af :( cramps are pretty bad now.
> I just wanted to say as well my name is Rachael. I feel we are on first name basis now! xx

Hey Rachael! We most certainly are on first name basis! I bet you cant guess mine! :happydance:

Well im still crossing everything that it stays as it is and that the cramps are just stretching. My PMA is high today! Throwing some your way!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> I got 2 BFPs on equate blue dye, but i need to back it up with pink!
> 
> 
> oooooh test on a pink dye!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> pinky, moter, faythe and sarah as always thanks so much for your support :)
> no bleeding at all today but that does not mean anything. sometimes i get spotting before af :( cramps are pretty bad now.
> I just wanted to say as well my name is Rachael. I feel we are on first name basis now! xxClick to expand...
> 
> rachael nice to meet you lol but you'll always be"my little irish princess" - you always have, always will
> 
> Im charlotte xxxx
> 
> great no bleeding - do you really think af will show?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Charlotte!! I know you always call me your little irish princess but you know im not irish?!:hugs:
> but i do live in ireland, so i guess it suits!
> yes i think af will show, ive had this body for nearly 30 years and i know its stupid signs!:cry: xxClick to expand...


Sometimes it can fool yah chick! I felt no different to normal with af when I had my bfp cycle, well except for some travel sickness Ive never ever had, but thats besides the point. You read all the time from women who were 100% convinced af was coming and it didnt :)


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> pinky, moter, faythe and sarah as always thanks so much for your support :)
> no bleeding at all today but that does not mean anything. sometimes i get spotting before af :( cramps are pretty bad now.
> I just wanted to say as well my name is Rachael. I feel we are on first name basis now! xx
> 
> Hey Rachael! We most certainly are on first name basis! I bet you cant guess mine! :happydance:
> 
> Well im still crossing everything that it stays as it is and that the cramps are just stretching. My PMA is high today! Throwing some your way!Click to expand...

we should be on first name basis seeing as we talk about sex, cm, cp, spotting on knickers, painful bbs, consistancy of poo :rofl:

the least we can do is know each others names

erm............ i think your real name is Ethel :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

ive got a tightening feeling in my tummy, like a cramp


----------



## sarahuk

Tryingmybest said:


> sorry pinky, of course I was thinking of you all but faythe was first since she's pregnant. It gives me hope :)
> I am very ill today. It's terrible. I managed to make it to the laptop but it's bad. I tested early too like an idiot. Miserable weekend :(

There are no such things as firsts, lasts, or inbetweens when it comes to a group of friends just trying to be moms :)

It sounds too much like a competition otherwise...and that makes me sad panda. :D


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, good day today? any saturday night plans? I went out last night with dh and left my brother and friend at our house. They got real drunk and had loud music on and today i got a good telling off from the old lady next door even though i was not in!! annoying. my brother is in big trouble, felt like a kid again getting a telling off!
> Im not doing anything tonight as i have to be in work at 7.30am tomorrow. x

Ewwww work on sunday...tis the devil!!

Sorry to hear your brother got you in trouble! Old people, I tell yah, doesnt matter how old you are they still manage to make you feel 12 when they are on a rant!! Gotta love em. Hope the neighbour doesnt hold it against you x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> midol has tamed it down to a dull roar. i'm pretty good today. CD2 is much better than CD1! DS is happy today too, and I have the day off. just a bit of laundry to do and that's it! i'm not cooking today either. DH is gone till tomorrow so it's a sweatpants and eating on the couch kind of day.
> still feeling miserable today? there is another person i'm talking to on here that was really sick around O time. both her and OH, they managed to power through and guess what? she's pregnant!
> 
> That happened with my friend too...she had a horrible cold and boom, preggo. Ive come to the conclusion that its got to be the effect on the immune system not being so active so less spermies are geting killed off by it. Am hoping anyway!
> 
> Still miserable, but mostly just because of the cold. Anxious to see if I get my rise tomorrow..ive taken the opk at its darkest point as being the positive for "me" and so working off that.
> 
> I hear you...CD1 just sounds awful. Thats the only day I allow myself to be miserable then upwards and onwards! But im glad that the pills have been helping honey. Also good timing that you have a relaxing time too :) xClick to expand...

i've been eating lots of chocolate,lol! gonna spend the rest of the month dieting now. 
i think i'm gonna try and catch a cold in the next week........


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, good day today? any saturday night plans? I went out last night with dh and left my brother and friend at our house. They got real drunk and had loud music on and today i got a good telling off from the old lady next door even though i was not in!! annoying. my brother is in big trouble, felt like a kid again getting a telling off!
> Im not doing anything tonight as i have to be in work at 7.30am tomorrow. x
> 
> haha its funny how it doesnt take much for us to feel like a kid again!
> 
> did they leave the house tidy?
> 
> im staying in, i ache all overClick to expand...

Charlotte!!! I told you not to overdo it...omw to spank you now..naughty step for you!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Me and ds have a play date tonight. Me, him and his mountain of toys!

You know...I cant wait for the day I can have playdates with my kid! Good excuse to play with lego without being looked at like im weird!! Love that stuff..not as much as i loved those sticklebricks when I was little though! Oh and fuzzyfelts...they were awesome!

Suddenly I miss my childhood lol.


----------



## BabyBoyle

Oooh it's really interesting re: the immune system and colds and BFPs! I wasnt too well just before i got my BFP!

Im constantly wanting chocolate at the mo i blame the clomid :S 

Tiredness is ridiculous but thats cause of the job!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> pinky, moter, faythe and sarah as always thanks so much for your support :)
> no bleeding at all today but that does not mean anything. sometimes i get spotting before af :( cramps are pretty bad now.
> I just wanted to say as well my name is Rachael. I feel we are on first name basis now! xx
> 
> Hey Rachael! We most certainly are on first name basis! I bet you cant guess mine! :happydance:
> 
> Well im still crossing everything that it stays as it is and that the cramps are just stretching. My PMA is high today! Throwing some your way!Click to expand...
> 
> we should be on first name basis seeing as we talk about sex, cm, cp, spotting on knickers, painful bbs, consistancy of poo :rofl:
> 
> the least we can do is know each others names
> 
> erm............ i think your real name is Ethel :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, good day today? any saturday night plans? I went out last night with dh and left my brother and friend at our house. They got real drunk and had loud music on and today i got a good telling off from the old lady next door even though i was not in!! annoying. my brother is in big trouble, felt like a kid again getting a telling off!
> Im not doing anything tonight as i have to be in work at 7.30am tomorrow. x
> 
> haha its funny how it doesnt take much for us to feel like a kid again!
> 
> did they leave the house tidy?
> 
> im staying in, i ache all overClick to expand...
> 
> Charlotte!!! I told you not to overdo it...omw to spank you now..naughty step for you!Click to expand...


slinks (achingly) over to the naughty step

someone will have to help me get off it later as it hurts when i try to stand up - dont leave me there all night :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Ive just done an OPK -white white white white white white

Good! We want that line when you get your "deposit" 

:D

Talking of which girls...If I OV today...do I really need to get some :sex: in before midnight? The day before is the most fertile day right?

x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> pinky, moter, faythe and sarah as always thanks so much for your support :)
> no bleeding at all today but that does not mean anything. sometimes i get spotting before af :( cramps are pretty bad now.
> I just wanted to say as well my name is Rachael. I feel we are on first name basis now! xx
> 
> Hey Rachael! We most certainly are on first name basis! I bet you cant guess mine! :happydance:
> 
> Well im still crossing everything that it stays as it is and that the cramps are just stretching. My PMA is high today! Throwing some your way!Click to expand...
> 
> we should be on first name basis seeing as we talk about sex, cm, cp, spotting on knickers, painful bbs, consistancy of poo :rofl:
> 
> the least we can do is know each others names
> 
> erm............ i think your real name is Ethel :haha:Click to expand...

God damn it...I was sure youd never guess... :sulk: :brat:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Me and ds have a play date tonight. Me, him and his mountain of toys!
> 
> You know...I cant wait for the day I can have playdates with my kid! Good excuse to play with lego without being looked at like im weird!! Love that stuff..not as much as i loved those sticklebricks when I was little though! Oh and fuzzyfelts...they were awesome!
> 
> Suddenly I miss my childhood lol.Click to expand...

they have such awesome toys now, sometimes i have to remember to share with DS. :dohh:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> ive got a tightening feeling in my tummy, like a cramp

Maybe its your ovaries? Some cycles I get pain leading up to ovulation.


----------



## sarahuk

> i've been eating lots of chocolate,lol! gonna spend the rest of the month dieting now.
> i think i'm gonna try and catch a cold in the next week........

I has a plan!! Ill trade you my cold for your chocolate...you know you want too!!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Ive just done an OPK -white white white white white white
> 
> Good! We want that line when you get your "deposit"
> 
> :D
> 
> Talking of which girls...If I OV today...do I really need to get some :sex: in before midnight? The day before is the most fertile day right?
> 
> xClick to expand...

you should be good to go but i'm sure it can't hurt


----------



## sarahuk

BabyBoyle said:


> Oooh it's really interesting re: the immune system and colds and BFPs! I wasnt too well just before i got my BFP!
> 
> Im constantly wanting chocolate at the mo i blame the clomid :S
> 
> Tiredness is ridiculous but thats cause of the job!!

Id give in to the temptation hun...eat the chocolate!! I might try it with my folic acid now and see if Matt might take pitty on me and get me some from the shop lol.

It is defo interesting about the imune system! Did you see The Great Sperm Race? Cos it makes sence thinking about it..since they say the womans body attacks the sperm once it reaches the womb to try and stop them getting to the tubes. I hope mine is dead...gogo dead immune system...gogo super sperm!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> pinky, moter, faythe and sarah as always thanks so much for your support :)
> no bleeding at all today but that does not mean anything. sometimes i get spotting before af :( cramps are pretty bad now.
> I just wanted to say as well my name is Rachael. I feel we are on first name basis now! xx
> 
> Hey Rachael! We most certainly are on first name basis! I bet you cant guess mine! :happydance:
> 
> Well im still crossing everything that it stays as it is and that the cramps are just stretching. My PMA is high today! Throwing some your way!Click to expand...
> 
> we should be on first name basis seeing as we talk about sex, cm, cp, spotting on knickers, painful bbs, consistancy of poo :rofl:
> 
> the least we can do is know each others names
> 
> erm............ i think your real name is Ethel :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> God damn it...I was sure youd never guess... :sulk: :brat:Click to expand...

:rofl:



moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Me and ds have a play date tonight. Me, him and his mountain of toys!
> 
> You know...I cant wait for the day I can have playdates with my kid! Good excuse to play with lego without being looked at like im weird!! Love that stuff..not as much as i loved those sticklebricks when I was little though! Oh and fuzzyfelts...they were awesome!
> 
> Suddenly I miss my childhood lol.Click to expand...
> 
> they have such awesome toys now, sometimes i have to remember to share with DS. :dohh:Click to expand...

poor aden i can just imagine him "mummy can i have my toys back now"



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ive got a tightening feeling in my tummy, like a cramp
> 
> Maybe its your ovaries? Some cycles I get pain leading up to ovulation.Click to expand...

not 100% sure where they are so dont know :fool:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Me and ds have a play date tonight. Me, him and his mountain of toys!
> 
> You know...I cant wait for the day I can have playdates with my kid! Good excuse to play with lego without being looked at like im weird!! Love that stuff..not as much as i loved those sticklebricks when I was little though! Oh and fuzzyfelts...they were awesome!
> 
> Suddenly I miss my childhood lol.Click to expand...
> 
> they have such awesome toys now, sometimes i have to remember to share with DS. :dohh:Click to expand...

To be honest, its way more fun to be a kid now. You know its bad when you get jealous of kids toys haha :D


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Ive just done an OPK -white white white white white white
> 
> Good! We want that line when you get your "deposit"
> 
> :D
> 
> Talking of which girls...If I OV today...do I really need to get some :sex: in before midnight? The day before is the most fertile day right?
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> you should be good to go but i'm sure it can't hurtClick to expand...

I want that baby so bad...but im also tired of worrying where the snot is going to go next lol :rofl: Think i going to skip.


----------



## Pinky32

ok make that 8 on my friends list is preggy - just heard about another one


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> i've been eating lots of chocolate,lol! gonna spend the rest of the month dieting now.
> i think i'm gonna try and catch a cold in the next week........
> 
> I has a plan!! Ill trade you my cold for your chocolate...you know you want too!!Click to expand...

Hmmmmm....... I'll have to think about it.......eats another Oreo.......


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> ok make that 8 on my friends list is preggy - just heard about another one

Bloody hell pinks...maybe you should stop adding people to your list!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've been eating lots of chocolate,lol! gonna spend the rest of the month dieting now.
> i think i'm gonna try and catch a cold in the next week........
> 
> I has a plan!! Ill trade you my cold for your chocolate...you know you want too!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm....... I'll have to think about it.......eats another Oreo.......Click to expand...

Ok...that was just plain old cruel...:(


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok make that 8 on my friends list is preggy - just heard about another one
> 
> Bloody hell pinks...maybe you should stop adding people to your list!Click to expand...

im going to delete my list i think - its depressing me 

billy no mates


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've been eating lots of chocolate,lol! gonna spend the rest of the month dieting now.
> i think i'm gonna try and catch a cold in the next week........
> 
> I has a plan!! Ill trade you my cold for your chocolate...you know you want too!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm....... I'll have to think about it.......eats another Oreo.......Click to expand...
> 
> Ok...that was just plain old cruel...:(Click to expand...

Ok I'll send you some but you can keep your cold


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok make that 8 on my friends list is preggy - just heard about another one
> 
> Bloody hell pinks...maybe you should stop adding people to your list!Click to expand...
> 
> im going to delete my list i think - its depressing me
> 
> billy no matesClick to expand...

Lies...you have us, and we love you.

BUT..if its starting to get you down my advice would be yes, delete the list chick. Its your progress you need to be concerned with not theirs, and any stress or upsets can impact you negatively


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've been eating lots of chocolate,lol! gonna spend the rest of the month dieting now.
> i think i'm gonna try and catch a cold in the next week........
> 
> I has a plan!! Ill trade you my cold for your chocolate...you know you want too!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm....... I'll have to think about it.......eats another Oreo.......Click to expand...
> 
> Ok...that was just plain old cruel...:(Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I'll send you some but you can keep your coldClick to expand...

Judas :O


----------



## SKP

Hey everyone :) Just dropping in. No news for me. Just more progesterone pills and clomids for the next 2 months, then I see my specialty doc.


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok make that 8 on my friends list is preggy - just heard about another one
> 
> Bloody hell pinks...maybe you should stop adding people to your list!Click to expand...
> 
> im going to delete my list i think - its depressing me
> 
> billy no matesClick to expand...
> 
> Lies...you have us, and we love you.
> 
> BUT..if its starting to get you down my advice would be yes, delete the list chick. Its your progress you need to be concerned with not theirs, and any stress or upsets can impact you negativelyClick to expand...

the good news for you guys is that you have a 99% chance of getting yours now - i seem to be lucky for everyone else



SKP said:


> Hey everyone :) Just dropping in. No news for me. Just more progesterone pills and clomids for the next 2 months, then I see my specialty doc.

fx'd for you

and yes, we;re all ok thanks for asking


----------



## SKP

How is everyone


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> ok make that 8 on my friends list is preggy - just heard about another one

Well I have started getting brown cm now so af is guaranteed :( 
So keep me as a friend! X


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok make that 8 on my friends list is preggy - just heard about another one
> 
> Well I have started getting brown cm now so af is guaranteed :(
> So keep me as a friend! XClick to expand...

:cry:


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok make that 8 on my friends list is preggy - just heard about another one
> 
> Well I have started getting brown cm now so af is guaranteed :(
> So keep me as a friend! XClick to expand...

noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## moter98

i want to watch movies tonight, but the dvd player won't work! :growlmad:


----------



## Pinky32

have you checked all the cables are in - i never touch my machine and the cable works itself loose somehow


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> have you checked all the cables are in - i never touch my machine and the cable works itself loose somehow

well, we have a four level home. DH has it all wired so all of the dvd players are on the lowest level. each dvd player goes to a certain tv on a different level. so, i tried all 4 and none of them work for this tv!! i can't watch on another level till ds goes to sleep cause his toys are all on the one level. looks like i will have to watch the movie enough on tv. i was gonna have a rom com movie night. ah well, now i can watch a movie about a chick that kicks some a$$


----------



## Pinky32

lol more realistic :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> lol more realistic :rofl:

i'm just gonna make dh suffer through them when he gets home since it was his idea to set it all up this way. ( i hate having to walk all the way downstairs when i wanna watch a movie upstairs)


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol more realistic :rofl:
> 
> i'm just gonna make dh suffer through them when he gets home since it was his idea to set it all up this way. ( i hate having to walk all the way downstairs when i wanna watch a movie upstairs)Click to expand...

at least it keeps you fit running up and down all those stairs


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol more realistic :rofl:
> 
> i'm just gonna make dh suffer through them when he gets home since it was his idea to set it all up this way. ( i hate having to walk all the way downstairs when i wanna watch a movie upstairs)Click to expand...
> 
> at least it keeps you fit running up and down all those stairsClick to expand...

:dohh:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol more realistic :rofl:
> 
> i'm just gonna make dh suffer through them when he gets home since it was his idea to set it all up this way. ( i hate having to walk all the way downstairs when i wanna watch a movie upstairs)Click to expand...
> 
> at least it keeps you fit running up and down all those stairsClick to expand...
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...

:tease:

ooooh im dying for a :coffee: but im hurting - everytime i move my shoulder is clicking


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol more realistic :rofl:
> 
> i'm just gonna make dh suffer through them when he gets home since it was his idea to set it all up this way. ( i hate having to walk all the way downstairs when i wanna watch a movie upstairs)Click to expand...
> 
> at least it keeps you fit running up and down all those stairsClick to expand...
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :tease:
> 
> ooooh im dying for a :coffee: but im hurting - everytime i move my shoulder is clickingClick to expand...

oh, you did way too much. relax for the next few days!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol more realistic :rofl:
> 
> i'm just gonna make dh suffer through them when he gets home since it was his idea to set it all up this way. ( i hate having to walk all the way downstairs when i wanna watch a movie upstairs)Click to expand...
> 
> at least it keeps you fit running up and down all those stairsClick to expand...
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :tease:
> 
> ooooh im dying for a :coffee: but im hurting - everytime i move my shoulder is clickingClick to expand...
> 
> oh, you did way too much. relax for the next few days!Click to expand...

im trying to

i got rid of my computer desk last night as my mum didnt have room for a large chest of drawers, but she got it just after i was born so i didnt want to see it thrown out so i got it delivered to my flat and i was moving all my stuff from the desk into the drawers

now im half way thru and cant finish it lol

i cant even dismantle the desk properly, got it propped up against my wall

im in too much pain to do anything but to leave it


----------



## moter98

it can wait for later.


----------



## Pinky32

exactly!!!!

my pc desk became a dumping ground so i want to sort thru things and put them away neatly but just cane do anything for a day or two

my arm is so weak i cant undo the screws to the pc desk so its dumped in the middle of the room surrounded by "things"

i might sort out my paperwork tomorrow - that wont be too strenuous and most of it can be thrown out


----------



## Pinky32

i just hated the thought of this lovely massive pine chest being thrown out as it holds so many memories (and can hold masses of crap!)


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i just hated the thought of this lovely massive pine chest being thrown out as it holds so many memories (and can hold masses of crap!)

i'm the opposite. i hate clutter and am always clearing out things


----------



## Pinky32

i dont want clutter - i like things put away but i found since my accident my pc is my dumping ground and the clearing away will always be "done tomorrow"

by getting rid of the desk means i have to sort thru things and have a good clear out


----------



## Pinky32

ive just undone some more of the desk but cant undo the rest as the screws are too tight

might just get a hammer to it tomorrow lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i dont want clutter - i like things put away but i found since my accident my pc is my dumping ground and the clearing away will always be "done tomorrow"
> 
> by getting rid of the desk means i have to sort thru things and have a good clear out

ahh, i see!


----------



## Pinky32

juswt before my accident i had brought all new furniture for my lounge and used that as a good excuse to redecorate and have a good old clear out

i "was" clutter free but now with the contents of my desk all over the floor with printers and scanners and packs of paper and a desk half pulled apart - mylounge looks a mess!


----------



## Pinky32

im going to scrub the bathroom floor tomorrow - bit difficult with once hand but i want it done


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> im going to scrub the bathroom floor tomorrow - bit difficult with once hand but i want it done

no, no, no! take it easy!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> juswt before my accident i had brought all new furniture for my lounge and used that as a good excuse to redecorate and have a good old clear out
> 
> i "was" clutter free but now with the contents of my desk all over the floor with printers and scanners and packs of paper and a desk half pulled apart - mylounge looks a mess!

its so easy to accumulate clutter. we do all the time. its a constant thing to keep up with it


----------



## Pinky32

the problem when you live alone - these jobs have to be done

my heating is hot air heating - i dont have radiators, i have vents that blow out hot air - much more efficient and lovely BUT they give out dust 

anyway, enough about me - im boring - hows my little angel aden doing?


----------



## moter98

He has just had a meltdown. It's time for snack and bedtime for him


----------



## Pinky32

ok now if you leave me on my own i get bored - ive just cleared and cleaned the kitchen worktop

now looking at what else i can do at 1.10am lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ok now if you leave me on my own i get bored - ive just cleared and cleaned the kitchen worktop
> 
> now looking at what else i can do at 1.10am lol

Lol! You are supposed to be takin it easy!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> He has just had a meltdown. It's time for snack and bedtime for him


awww bless him, hes prob worn out with all that playing




moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok now if you leave me on my own i get bored - ive just cleared and cleaned the kitchen worktop
> 
> now looking at what else i can do at 1.10am lol
> 
> Lol! You are supposed to be takin it easy!!!!Click to expand...

this is me taking it easy!!!

when i was running my office i was working 12 hour shifts 6 days a week and on the go all the time


----------



## moter98

Oh my. Let your achy muscles heal girl!
Yes, I think ds is worn out


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Oh my. Let your achy muscles heal girl!
> Yes, I think ds is worn out

hes probably tired from all that fighting to get is toys off his mummy! lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my. Let your achy muscles heal girl!
> Yes, I think ds is worn out
> 
> hes probably tired from all that fighting to get is toys off his mummy! lolClick to expand...

Lol


----------



## Pinky32

he looks so cute on that horse


----------



## moter98

He was scared of it at first. Cried when he saw it Christmas morning


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> He was scared of it at first. Cried when he saw it Christmas morning

awwwww bless him :kiss:


----------



## moter98

Loves it now. You can press the ears and it sings and says a couple things


----------



## Pinky32

awwwwww i want one :hissy:

your lil baby girl will love it!


----------



## moter98

Lol. Gotta get preggers first


----------



## moter98

Guess what movie is on tv? The pregnancy project!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Guess what movie is on tv? The pregnancy project!

see! its a sign :happydance:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Guess what movie is on tv? The pregnancy project!
> 
> see! its a sign :happydance:Click to expand...

It's everywhere except on my own hpts


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Guess what movie is on tv? The pregnancy project!
> 
> see! its a sign :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> It's everywhere except on my own hptsClick to expand...

it would be a blody miracle if you got a line on an HPT now at CD2!!!!

your good but not that good!! lol


----------



## moter98

Haha! I wouldnt want one right now. That would be bad


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Haha! I wouldnt want one right now. That would be bad

everytime i turn on the tv theres a advert or programe with someone announcing their preggy, then i come on here and someone announces their preggy

im surrounded my preggyness - but just not in my tummy :cry:


----------



## Pinky32

oh blimey! i just saw the time - its2.25am!!!!!!!

think i should go back to bed lol

have a good evening hunnybun

:hug:


----------



## moter98

Ok. Night pinky! Get some rest.


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, just on my way to work. Very rainy morning! Still having light brown cm. just wish af would show now instead of slowly sliding her stupid face in!! X


----------



## Faythe

Morning girls xx


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok make that 8 on my friends list is preggy - just heard about another one
> 
> Well I have started getting brown cm now so af is guaranteed :(
> So keep me as a friend! XClick to expand...

Oh noes...:hugs: I hope it stayed just as spotting. I am reading back the posts so forgive me if youve updated since..im just working my way up there

x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> i want to watch movies tonight, but the dvd player won't work! :growlmad:

Aint it typical how that always happens when youve finally made the plan to do said thing?!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> have you checked all the cables are in - i never touch my machine and the cable works itself loose somehow
> 
> well, we have a four level home. DH has it all wired so all of the dvd players are on the lowest level. each dvd player goes to a certain tv on a different level. so, i tried all 4 and none of them work for this tv!! i can't watch on another level till ds goes to sleep cause his toys are all on the one level. looks like i will have to watch the movie enough on tv. i was gonna have a rom com movie night. ah well, now i can watch a movie about a chick that kicks some a$$Click to expand...

I hope you havent forgotten that pizza paid nanny is on her way and also needs a level! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i just hated the thought of this lovely massive pine chest being thrown out as it holds so many memories (and can hold masses of crap!)

Id have been the same...things like this are so worth keeping in the family. I hope the arm is atleast eased up a little today

x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Loves it now. You can press the ears and it sings and says a couple things

Im with pinky on this...i want one too!!


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies,

Hope you are all well today?

Rooster, sorry that youre still being teased by the witch :( I hope you either get a blaring hpt or she shows up and stops messing you round asap. I am ofc cheering for the first option!

Well..cold still kicking my ass..yet another day spent in bed it seems...been here since thursday. Starting to mould a sarah shaped mass in the mattress. Not good!

Nice temp rise today, so I do believe I am 1dpo! Thought id be excited to be here but now im not. Now im going over and over the last week in my mind wondering if i did things right or in the best way. Guess time is going to tell. Hate this part for being totally out of my control. I got in another sesh just after midnight to "top up". But had to count it as today so..in my mind im telling myself we dtd on ovulation day!

Think this is defo a movie day. Ill be popping in to check how things are going!

x


----------



## Pinky32

wheres my faint line :cry:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> wheres my faint line :cry:

based on cm i would guess within 1-3 days?
i know you hate this, but have you checked cp?


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> wheres my faint line :cry:

Still no line? It's normal not to ov until cd 14 so maybe give it a few days? :(
It awful! We just need to see two lines on any stick! 
Have had a crazy day at work today! Thought a man was going to bleed to death on me! 
Also more brown cm. just normal now. Waiting for af to show :( xx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well today?
> 
> Rooster, sorry that youre still being teased by the witch :( I hope you either get a blaring hpt or she shows up and stops messing you round asap. I am ofc cheering for the first option!
> 
> Well..cold still kicking my ass..yet another day spent in bed it seems...been here since thursday. Starting to mould a sarah shaped mass in the mattress. Not good!
> 
> Nice temp rise today, so I do believe I am 1dpo! Thought id be excited to be here but now im not. Now im going over and over the last week in my mind wondering if i did things right or in the best way. Guess time is going to tell. Hate this part for being totally out of my control. I got in another sesh just after midnight to "top up". But had to count it as today so..in my mind im telling myself we dtd on ovulation day!
> 
> Think this is defo a movie day. Ill be popping in to check how things are going!
> 
> x

:happydance: you're in the tww!!!!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> have you checked all the cables are in - i never touch my machine and the cable works itself loose somehow
> 
> well, we have a four level home. DH has it all wired so all of the dvd players are on the lowest level. each dvd player goes to a certain tv on a different level. so, i tried all 4 and none of them work for this tv!! i can't watch on another level till ds goes to sleep cause his toys are all on the one level. looks like i will have to watch the movie enough on tv. i was gonna have a rom com movie night. ah well, now i can watch a movie about a chick that kicks some a$$Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you havent forgotten that pizza paid nanny is on her way and also needs a level! :thumbup:Click to expand...

got a spare room for you!


----------



## Faythe

Hey girls, not read all pages as it's annoying on my phone. Still at MIL's :)

You all good?


----------



## moter98

Yep. Good here. How's mil's?


----------



## Faythe

Good! Love all the food she cooks mmmmm *drools*


----------



## moter98

I've been in a food coma all weekend. Today I only want bland food and can't even look at chocolate, lol!


----------



## Faythe

Oh dear haha!

I'm about to have sticky toffee pudding mmmmm


----------



## moter98

Last night the movie pregnancy project was on, now today pregnancy pact is on. WTH?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Last night the movie pregnancy project was on, now today pregnancy pact is on. WTH?

im telling you - its a sign!!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Last night the movie pregnancy project was on, now today pregnancy pact is on. WTH?
> 
> im telling you - its a sign!!!Click to expand...

Ok pinky, let's make a pact to have a projected bfp in feb, lol!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Last night the movie pregnancy project was on, now today pregnancy pact is on. WTH?
> 
> im telling you - its a sign!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok pinky, let's make a pact to have a projected bfp in feb, lol!Click to expand...

id like to say yes but your the one watching the film not me lol

But yes, feb is the one!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Last night the movie pregnancy project was on, now today pregnancy pact is on. WTH?
> 
> im telling you - its a sign!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok pinky, let's make a pact to have a projected bfp in feb, lol!Click to expand...
> 
> id like to say yes but your the one watching the film not me lol
> 
> But yes, feb is the one!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

No way! Not watching it. Just flipping through the channels and that's what the guide said the movie was. I've been watching comedies today


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Last night the movie pregnancy project was on, now today pregnancy pact is on. WTH?
> 
> im telling you - its a sign!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok pinky, let's make a pact to have a projected bfp in feb, lol!Click to expand...
> 
> id like to say yes but your the one watching the film not me lol
> 
> But yes, feb is the one!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> No way! Not watching it. Just flipping through the channels and that's what the guide said the movie was. I've been watching comedies todayClick to expand...

if im watching a film or programme and someone announces their preggy - i turn it off :rofl:


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, when people announce their pregnancies in any tv programme/film I start gong mad at the tv and there's alot of swearing involved! 
Still no af bit can't get excited as its still not due for another 2-4 days! X


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, when people announce their pregnancies in any tv programme/film I start gong mad at the tv and there's alot of swearing involved!
> Still no af bit can't get excited as its still not due for another 2-4 days! X

lol i can just see you shouting at the tv :rofl:

ok well i';ll have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Pinky32

OOOOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhh i just went for a pee and there was a tiny bit of EWCM!!!!!
:happydance::happydance:

went to check my cp but its quite sensitive and so i stopped - maybe tomoz


----------



## Faythe

Evening girlies :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhh i just went for a pee and there was a tiny bit of EWCM!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> went to check my cp but its quite sensitive and so i stopped - maybe tomoz

Thanks pinky, I am not holding too much hope with the strong af like cramps having! 
Amazing about th EWCM! :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Evening girlies :hugs:

Hiya, you still at MIL?



rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhh i just went for a pee and there was a tiny bit of EWCM!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> went to check my cp but its quite sensitive and so i stopped - maybe tomoz
> 
> Thanks pinky, I am not holding too much hope with the strong af like cramps having!
> Amazing about th EWCM! :happydance:Click to expand...

hey! PMA remember :thumbup:

it was only a tiny amount but its a start lol i had some major ov pain today and as ive never had it before i started panicing and crying - then looked on google and saw that it was ov pain :rofl:


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Evening girlies :hugs:
> 
> Hiya, you still at MIL?
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhh i just went for a pee and there was a tiny bit of EWCM!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> went to check my cp but its quite sensitive and so i stopped - maybe tomozClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks pinky, I am not holding too much hope with the strong af like cramps having!
> Amazing about th EWCM! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> hey! PMA remember :thumbup:
> 
> it was only a tiny amount but its a start lol i had some major ov pain today and as ive never had it before i started panicing and crying - then looked on google and saw that it was ov pain :rofl:Click to expand...

Oh yeah PMA!!:flower:
Well let's hope this is the start of your ov!! Sounds to me like it is. X


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Evening girlies :hugs:
> 
> Hiya, you still at MIL?
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhh i just went for a pee and there was a tiny bit of EWCM!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> went to check my cp but its quite sensitive and so i stopped - maybe tomozClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks pinky, I am not holding too much hope with the strong af like cramps having!
> Amazing about th EWCM! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> hey! PMA remember :thumbup:
> 
> it was only a tiny amount but its a start lol i had some major ov pain today and as ive never had it before i started panicing and crying - then looked on google and saw that it was ov pain :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah PMA!!:flower:
> Well let's hope this is the start of your ov!! Sounds to me like it is. XClick to expand...

lol you sound like you forgot about pma - dont let sarah catch you lol

i went to check my cpo but im really sensitive down there so freaked myself out lol


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> wheres my faint line :cry:
> 
> Still no line? It's normal not to ov until cd 14 so maybe give it a few days? :(
> It awful! We just need to see two lines on any stick!
> Have had a crazy day at work today! Thought a man was going to bleed to death on me!
> Also more brown cm. just normal now. Waiting for af to show :( xxClick to expand...

Still bummed that you suspect shes flying in :( Big hugs hun.

Ohh what do you do for a living? x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well today?
> 
> Rooster, sorry that youre still being teased by the witch :( I hope you either get a blaring hpt or she shows up and stops messing you round asap. I am ofc cheering for the first option!
> 
> Well..cold still kicking my ass..yet another day spent in bed it seems...been here since thursday. Starting to mould a sarah shaped mass in the mattress. Not good!
> 
> Nice temp rise today, so I do believe I am 1dpo! Thought id be excited to be here but now im not. Now im going over and over the last week in my mind wondering if i did things right or in the best way. Guess time is going to tell. Hate this part for being totally out of my control. I got in another sesh just after midnight to "top up". But had to count it as today so..in my mind im telling myself we dtd on ovulation day!
> 
> Think this is defo a movie day. Ill be popping in to check how things are going!
> 
> x
> 
> :happydance: you're in the tww!!!!Click to expand...

Haha I do believe I am! Freaked about it too :D x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> have you checked all the cables are in - i never touch my machine and the cable works itself loose somehow
> 
> well, we have a four level home. DH has it all wired so all of the dvd players are on the lowest level. each dvd player goes to a certain tv on a different level. so, i tried all 4 and none of them work for this tv!! i can't watch on another level till ds goes to sleep cause his toys are all on the one level. looks like i will have to watch the movie enough on tv. i was gonna have a rom com movie night. ah well, now i can watch a movie about a chick that kicks some a$$Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you havent forgotten that pizza paid nanny is on her way and also needs a level! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> got a spare room for you!Click to expand...

WOOT!!! AFK...booking flight....! :plane: time!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> last night the movie pregnancy project was on, now today pregnancy pact is on. Wth?
> 
> im telling you - its a sign!!!Click to expand...
> 
> ok pinky, let's make a pact to have a projected bfp in feb, lol!Click to expand...

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> wheres my faint line :cry:
> 
> Still no line? It's normal not to ov until cd 14 so maybe give it a few days? :(
> It awful! We just need to see two lines on any stick!
> Have had a crazy day at work today! Thought a man was going to bleed to death on me!
> Also more brown cm. just normal now. Waiting for af to show :( xxClick to expand...
> 
> Still bummed that you suspect shes flying in :( Big hugs hun.
> 
> Ohh what do you do for a living? xClick to expand...

Thanks Sarah! I'm a nurse. Worked a lovely 13 hour shift today. Was tough, the man survived though :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhh i just went for a pee and there was a tiny bit of EWCM!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> went to check my cp but its quite sensitive and so i stopped - maybe tomoz

FERTILEEEEEEEEEE!! You should stop drinking for a few hours and do an opk!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Evening girlies :hugs:

*waves* :D


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Evening girlies :hugs:
> 
> Hiya, you still at MIL?
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhh i just went for a pee and there was a tiny bit of EWCM!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> went to check my cp but its quite sensitive and so i stopped - maybe tomozClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks pinky, I am not holding too much hope with the strong af like cramps having!
> Amazing about th EWCM! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> hey! PMA remember :thumbup:
> 
> it was only a tiny amount but its a start lol i had some major ov pain today and as ive never had it before i started panicing and crying - then looked on google and saw that it was ov pain :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah PMA!!:flower:
> Well let's hope this is the start of your ov!! Sounds to me like it is. XClick to expand...
> 
> lol you sound like you forgot about pma - dont let sarah catch you lol
> 
> i went to check my cpo but im really sensitive down there so freaked myself out lolClick to expand...

I :grr: those that lose their PMA! Read my signature block...read it, memorise it..or imma coming to get you!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhh i just went for a pee and there was a tiny bit of EWCM!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> went to check my cp but its quite sensitive and so i stopped - maybe tomoz
> 
> FERTILEEEEEEEEEE!! You should stop drinking for a few hours and do an opk!Click to expand...

im going to try

dont know why ive gone all sensitive though


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> wheres my faint line :cry:
> 
> Still no line? It's normal not to ov until cd 14 so maybe give it a few days? :(
> It awful! We just need to see two lines on any stick!
> Have had a crazy day at work today! Thought a man was going to bleed to death on me!
> Also more brown cm. just normal now. Waiting for af to show :( xxClick to expand...
> 
> Still bummed that you suspect shes flying in :( Big hugs hun.
> 
> Ohh what do you do for a living? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sarah! I'm a nurse. Worked a lovely 13 hour shift today. Was tough, the man survived though :) xClick to expand...

I wanted to be a midwife..much respect to nurses! You guys work crazy hard, deserve payrises and more respect! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies!

Hope you girls didnt have too bad of a sunday and dont have the incoming monday blues!

I think I might be back to spam you from tomorrow. Cold appears to now be breaking :happydance:

Think I might watch a movie here on lappy while on here now Tina. Youve made me want to watch something funny!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhh i just went for a pee and there was a tiny bit of EWCM!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> went to check my cp but its quite sensitive and so i stopped - maybe tomoz
> 
> FERTILEEEEEEEEEE!! You should stop drinking for a few hours and do an opk!Click to expand...
> 
> im going to try
> 
> dont know why ive gone all sensitive thoughClick to expand...

Maybe its part of it coming down? Its like...sex the day after af for me is really uncomfortable..can feel him whacking my cervix like its a damn whackamole game...not fun!


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> wheres my faint line :cry:
> 
> Still no line? It's normal not to ov until cd 14 so maybe give it a few days? :(
> It awful! We just need to see two lines on any stick!
> Have had a crazy day at work today! Thought a man was going to bleed to death on me!
> Also more brown cm. just normal now. Waiting for af to show :( xxClick to expand...
> 
> Still bummed that you suspect shes flying in :( Big hugs hun.
> 
> Ohh what do you do for a living? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sarah! I'm a nurse. Worked a lovely 13 hour shift today. Was tough, the man survived though :) xClick to expand...
> 
> I wanted to be a midwife..much respect to nurses! You guys work crazy hard, deserve payrises and more respect! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh thanks, that's sweet! I was planning on doing midwifery (only takes an extra year and a half and you get paid if your already a qualified nurse) but I decided to put it on hold whist TTC as I thought it would be tough! You know especially seeing junkie mums to be an young uninterested mothers to be etc! X


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhh i just went for a pee and there was a tiny bit of EWCM!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> went to check my cp but its quite sensitive and so i stopped - maybe tomoz
> 
> FERTILEEEEEEEEEE!! You should stop drinking for a few hours and do an opk!Click to expand...
> 
> im going to try
> 
> dont know why ive gone all sensitive thoughClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe its part of it coming down? Its like...sex the day after af for me is really uncomfortable..can feel him whacking my cervix like its a damn whackamole game...not fun!Click to expand...

i know what you mean but i dont think part of the cervix would come down - its all or none :rofl:

poor matt whacking your cervix :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> wheres my faint line :cry:
> 
> Still no line? It's normal not to ov until cd 14 so maybe give it a few days? :(
> It awful! We just need to see two lines on any stick!
> Have had a crazy day at work today! Thought a man was going to bleed to death on me!
> Also more brown cm. just normal now. Waiting for af to show :( xxClick to expand...
> 
> Still bummed that you suspect shes flying in :( Big hugs hun.
> 
> Ohh what do you do for a living? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sarah! I'm a nurse. Worked a lovely 13 hour shift today. Was tough, the man survived though :) xClick to expand...
> 
> I wanted to be a midwife..much respect to nurses! You guys work crazy hard, deserve payrises and more respect! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thanks, that's sweet! I was planning on doing midwifery (only takes an extra year and a half and you get paid if your already a qualified nurse) but I decided to put it on hold whist TTC as I thought it would be tough! You know especially seeing junkie mums to be an young uninterested mothers to be etc! XClick to expand...

that would be hard to deal with while your ttc


----------



## Faythe

Bah! Poxy router broke again :(


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> wheres my faint line :cry:
> 
> Still no line? It's normal not to ov until cd 14 so maybe give it a few days? :(
> It awful! We just need to see two lines on any stick!
> Have had a crazy day at work today! Thought a man was going to bleed to death on me!
> Also more brown cm. just normal now. Waiting for af to show :( xxClick to expand...
> 
> Still bummed that you suspect shes flying in :( Big hugs hun.
> 
> Ohh what do you do for a living? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sarah! I'm a nurse. Worked a lovely 13 hour shift today. Was tough, the man survived though :) xClick to expand...
> 
> I wanted to be a midwife..much respect to nurses! You guys work crazy hard, deserve payrises and more respect! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thanks, that's sweet! I was planning on doing midwifery (only takes an extra year and a half and you get paid if your already a qualified nurse) but I decided to put it on hold whist TTC as I thought it would be tough! You know especially seeing junkie mums to be an young uninterested mothers to be etc! XClick to expand...

You know...I think you did the right thing. I think it would be a wonderful job but emotionally when ttc its a place you dont need reminding every single day of what you want to achieve but havent yet, specially when like you say all those that dont care seem to turn up!

Maybe a career change when you have your baby!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhh i just went for a pee and there was a tiny bit of EWCM!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> went to check my cp but its quite sensitive and so i stopped - maybe tomoz
> 
> FERTILEEEEEEEEEE!! You should stop drinking for a few hours and do an opk!Click to expand...
> 
> im going to try
> 
> dont know why ive gone all sensitive thoughClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe its part of it coming down? Its like...sex the day after af for me is really uncomfortable..can feel him whacking my cervix like its a damn whackamole game...not fun!Click to expand...
> 
> i know what you mean but i dont think part of the cervix would come down - its all or none :rofl:
> 
> poor matt whacking your cervix :rofl:Click to expand...

Awww pinky...I didnt mean a piece of it..I meant part and parcel of it coming to say hello!


----------



## Pinky32

id be happy for it to say hello later this week - for now it can stay up high

but the whole area is sensitive, so ive no idea where it is :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

ok its been 1 1/2 hours and im busting for a pee

going to "try" to hold out till midnight


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ok its been 1 1/2 hours and im busting for a pee
> 
> going to "try" to hold out till midnight

good luck! try to make it at least 2 hours.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> id be happy for it to say hello later this week - for now it can stay up high
> 
> but the whole area is sensitive, so ive no idea where it is :rofl:

I took a look on the net and found the following...gyess its normal hun!



> During and around ovulation
> 
> The cervix now rises up to the top of the vagina, is opening up and is very wet with cervical mucus. All of this is happening in order to create a more fertile environment for the sperm. The cervix feels and softer and is very sensitive to the touch as well. At the height of ovulation, the cervix may be difficult to reach, when it has risen so high that the fingers cannot touch it.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> ok its been 1 1/2 hours and im busting for a pee
> 
> going to "try" to hold out till midnight

20 mins to go! Imma go make a cup of tea and drink it in your honour! :D :haha:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok its been 1 1/2 hours and im busting for a pee
> 
> going to "try" to hold out till midnight
> 
> good luck! try to make it at least 2 hours.Click to expand...

YAY!! Welcome back Tina!!! And awwww..super cute new piccy!!! :) x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok its been 1 1/2 hours and im busting for a pee
> 
> going to "try" to hold out till midnight
> 
> good luck! try to make it at least 2 hours.Click to expand...
> 
> YAY!! Welcome back Tina!!! And awwww..super cute new piccy!!! :) xClick to expand...

Aden's been a handful tonight! Whew! I had to put up a baby picture. Oh how I have baby fever!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Baby fever is good! It will keep the determination and pma high!!

Awww...handful in a good way or a bad way? :) xx


----------



## moter98

Good and bad. Periodic meltdowns along with wanting lots of attention. We played the harmonica for a bit and I read him about 6 books to calm him down.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok its been 1 1/2 hours and im busting for a pee
> 
> going to "try" to hold out till midnight
> 
> good luck! try to make it at least 2 hours.Click to expand...

5 mins to go!!!

i love that pic - but then theres no pic of him that i dont like



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> id be happy for it to say hello later this week - for now it can stay up high
> 
> but the whole area is sensitive, so ive no idea where it is :rofl:
> 
> I took a look on the net and found the following...gyess its normal hun!
> 
> 
> 
> During and around ovulation
> 
> The cervix now rises up to the top of the vagina, is opening up and is very wet with cervical mucus. All of this is happening in order to create a more fertile environment for the sperm. The cervix feels and softer and is very sensitive to the touch as well. At the height of ovulation, the cervix may be difficult to reach, when it has risen so high that the fingers cannot touch it.Click to expand...Click to expand...

whys it sensitive down there though



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok its been 1 1/2 hours and im busting for a pee
> 
> going to "try" to hold out till midnight
> 
> 20 mins to go! Imma go make a cup of tea and drink it in your honour! :D :haha:Click to expand...

thats soooooooooooooooooooooooooo mean - bitch!



moter98 said:


> Good and bad. Periodic meltdowns along with wanting lots of attention. We played the harmonica for a bit and I read him about 6 books to calm him down.

awwwww he needs a pinky cuddle


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Good and bad. Periodic meltdowns along with wanting lots of attention. We played the harmonica for a bit and I read him about 6 books to calm him down.

i think im going to be a terrible mum!!!!

If i had a baby that cute, id just cuddle him alllllllllll day long

no housework, no washing, no cooking, no nothing but cuddles


----------



## moter98

He just wants my attention. Aww, it's cute. He learned two new words this weekend! Up and go. We are really working on it as he's been a bit behind on speech. He knows 22 words now!!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> He just wants my attention. Aww, it's cute. He learned two new words this weekend! Up and go. We are really working on it as he's been a bit behind on speech. He knows 22 words now!!

OMG i just felt my heart melt a bit!!!

thats so cute! - now he just needs to learn "mummy give me back my toys their for me to play with not you!" lol

what are his other words?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> He just wants my attention. Aww, it's cute. He learned two new words this weekend! Up and go. We are really working on it as he's been a bit behind on speech. He knows 22 words now!!
> 
> OMG i just felt my heart melt a bit!!!
> 
> thats so cute! - now he just needs to learn "mummy give me back my toys their for me to play with not you!" lol
> 
> what are his other words?Click to expand...

Lol! Yep, I need to learn to share. He knows hi, bye, mom, dad, hot, up, go, boo, me, yes, no, ball, ow, more, beer, hair, please, book, milk, off
He can sign please thank you milk more and yes too! He knows a few more words but can't think of them right now. Proud momma here!!

I've always been worried about his development cause his younger cousin is leaps and bounds ahead of him.


----------



## Pinky32

can i get a Woop Wooop!!!!

Just went for a wee wee and more ewcm AND its stretchy!!!! 

:happydance:

just testing now


----------



## moter98

Waiting..........


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> He just wants my attention. Aww, it's cute. He learned two new words this weekend! Up and go. We are really working on it as he's been a bit behind on speech. He knows 22 words now!!
> 
> OMG i just felt my heart melt a bit!!!
> 
> thats so cute! - now he just needs to learn "mummy give me back my toys their for me to play with not you!" lol
> 
> what are his other words?Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Yep, I need to learn to share. He knows hi, bye, mom, dad, hot, up, go, boo, me, yes, no, ball, ow, more, beer, hair, please, book, milk, off
> He can sign please thank you milk more and yes too! He knows a few more words but can't think of them right now. Proud momma here!!
> 
> I've always been worried about his development cause his younger cousin is leaps and bounds ahead of him.Click to expand...

awwwwwww bless him

i dont think you can compare their progression - the chances are at some point he will go way past the cousin

its great that he can sign too - so can i!!!

i had to laugh at my god-daughter who was 3 last week - one of the first things she said (that i could understand), when we were at the park she loves to climb the biggest slide and she got half way up and said "help me, now" i couldnt stop laughing and went to help her and she just ran up the steps


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Waiting..........

sorry, i got so excited with aden, i actually forgot!!!! :rofl:

well,lets just say that im glad its not a preggy test!

its faint faint faint faint line


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> He just wants my attention. Aww, it's cute. He learned two new words this weekend! Up and go. We are really working on it as he's been a bit behind on speech. He knows 22 words now!!
> 
> OMG i just felt my heart melt a bit!!!
> 
> thats so cute! - now he just needs to learn "mummy give me back my toys their for me to play with not you!" lol
> 
> what are his other words?Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Yep, I need to learn to share. He knows hi, bye, mom, dad, hot, up, go, boo, me, yes, no, ball, ow, more, beer, hair, please, book, milk, off
> He can sign please thank you milk more and yes too! He knows a few more words but can't think of them right now. Proud momma here!!
> 
> I've always been worried about his development cause his younger cousin is leaps and bounds ahead of him.Click to expand...
> 
> awwwwwww bless him
> 
> i dont think you can compare their progression - the chances are at some point he will go way past the cousin
> 
> its great that he can sign too - so can i!!!
> 
> i had to laugh at my god-daughter who was 3 last week - one of the first things she said (that i could understand), when we were at the park she loves to climb the biggest slide and she got half way up and said "help me, now" i couldnt stop laughing and went to help her and she just ran up the stepsClick to expand...

Lol! Kids are funny. 
I took two years of asl so figured I may as well teach him a little


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Waiting..........
> 
> sorry, i got so excited with aden, i actually forgot!!!! :rofl:
> 
> well,lets just say that im glad its not a preggy test!
> 
> its faint faint faint faint lineClick to expand...

But there's a line!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Good and bad. Periodic meltdowns along with wanting lots of attention. We played the harmonica for a bit and I read him about 6 books to calm him down.

Oh bless him! Hes so lucky to have such a lovely momma :)


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok its been 1 1/2 hours and im busting for a pee
> 
> going to "try" to hold out till midnight
> 
> good luck! try to make it at least 2 hours.Click to expand...
> 
> 5 mins to go!!!
> 
> i love that pic - but then theres no pic of him that i dont like
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> id be happy for it to say hello later this week - for now it can stay up high
> 
> but the whole area is sensitive, so ive no idea where it is :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I took a look on the net and found the following...gyess its normal hun!
> 
> 
> 
> During and around ovulation
> 
> The cervix now rises up to the top of the vagina, is opening up and is very wet with cervical mucus. All of this is happening in order to create a more fertile environment for the sperm. The cervix feels and softer and is very sensitive to the touch as well. At the height of ovulation, the cervix may be difficult to reach, when it has risen so high that the fingers cannot touch it.Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whys it sensitive down there though
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok its been 1 1/2 hours and im busting for a pee
> 
> going to "try" to hold out till midnightClick to expand...
> 
> 20 mins to go! Imma go make a cup of tea and drink it in your honour! :D :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> thats soooooooooooooooooooooooooo mean - bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Good and bad. Periodic meltdowns along with wanting lots of attention. We played the harmonica for a bit and I read him about 6 books to calm him down.Click to expand...
> 
> awwwww he needs a pinky cuddleClick to expand...

Maybe its sensitive because of all the changes. Like...the fact that its moving down for the ovulation, and that it has to open up?


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Good and bad. Periodic meltdowns along with wanting lots of attention. We played the harmonica for a bit and I read him about 6 books to calm him down.
> 
> i think im going to be a terrible mum!!!!
> 
> If i had a baby that cute, id just cuddle him alllllllllll day long
> 
> no housework, no washing, no cooking, no nothing but cuddlesClick to expand...

I reckon im going to have a smiliar problem..Me needy baby cuddles all the time!!

Nah youre going to be an awesome mum hun..can just tell these things!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> He just wants my attention. Aww, it's cute. He learned two new words this weekend! Up and go. We are really working on it as he's been a bit behind on speech. He knows 22 words now!!

Oh my how cute is that?!

It must really be a heart melter when you hear something new. Those first real words will have me crying my heart out!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> He just wants my attention. Aww, it's cute. He learned two new words this weekend! Up and go. We are really working on it as he's been a bit behind on speech. He knows 22 words now!!
> 
> OMG i just felt my heart melt a bit!!!
> 
> thats so cute! - now he just needs to learn "mummy give me back my toys their for me to play with not you!" lol
> 
> what are his other words?Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Yep, I need to learn to share. He knows hi, bye, mom, dad, hot, up, go, boo, me, yes, no, ball, ow, more, beer, hair, please, book, milk, off
> He can sign please thank you milk more and yes too! He knows a few more words but can't think of them right now. Proud momma here!!
> 
> I've always been worried about his development cause his younger cousin is leaps and bounds ahead of him.Click to expand...

Ahhh..ignore the cousins. All babies come along at their own speeds. When I was little I was apparnetly slow in reading. 12 months later I came first in the all the classes for my year. Just goes to show you cant put a timeframe on those spurts!

I did giggle to see the word beer in there! Did daddy teach him that? :D


----------



## sarahuk

pinky32 said:


> can i get a woop wooop!!!!
> 
> Just went for a wee wee and more ewcm and its stretchy!!!!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Just testing now

woopt woopt!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Waiting..........
> 
> sorry, i got so excited with aden, i actually forgot!!!! :rofl:
> 
> well,lets just say that im glad its not a preggy test!
> 
> its faint faint faint faint lineClick to expand...

Feint now, but i bet its dark in the am!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> He just wants my attention. Aww, it's cute. He learned two new words this weekend! Up and go. We are really working on it as he's been a bit behind on speech. He knows 22 words now!!
> 
> OMG i just felt my heart melt a bit!!!
> 
> thats so cute! - now he just needs to learn "mummy give me back my toys their for me to play with not you!" lol
> 
> what are his other words?Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Yep, I need to learn to share. He knows hi, bye, mom, dad, hot, up, go, boo, me, yes, no, ball, ow, more, beer, hair, please, book, milk, off
> He can sign please thank you milk more and yes too! He knows a few more words but can't think of them right now. Proud momma here!!
> 
> I've always been worried about his development cause his younger cousin is leaps and bounds ahead of him.Click to expand...
> 
> awwwwwww bless him
> 
> i dont think you can compare their progression - the chances are at some point he will go way past the cousin
> 
> its great that he can sign too - so can i!!!
> 
> i had to laugh at my god-daughter who was 3 last week - one of the first things she said (that i could understand), when we were at the park she loves to climb the biggest slide and she got half way up and said "help me, now" i couldnt stop laughing and went to help her and she just ran up the stepsClick to expand...
> 
> Lol! Kids are funny.
> I took two years of asl so figured I may as well teach him a littleClick to expand...

lol i did two years too!

while their young their easier to teach so its a great idea - at the worst, he will never need it but one day he might, plus its another language so could get as job with it

i was aiming to be an interpreter - and then found out it was 7 years learning!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> He just wants my attention. Aww, it's cute. He learned two new words this weekend! Up and go. We are really working on it as he's been a bit behind on speech. He knows 22 words now!!
> 
> OMG i just felt my heart melt a bit!!!
> 
> thats so cute! - now he just needs to learn "mummy give me back my toys their for me to play with not you!" lol
> 
> what are his other words?Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Yep, I need to learn to share. He knows hi, bye, mom, dad, hot, up, go, boo, me, yes, no, ball, ow, more, beer, hair, please, book, milk, off
> He can sign please thank you milk more and yes too! He knows a few more words but can't think of them right now. Proud momma here!!
> 
> I've always been worried about his development cause his younger cousin is leaps and bounds ahead of him.Click to expand...
> 
> awwwwwww bless him
> 
> i dont think you can compare their progression - the chances are at some point he will go way past the cousin
> 
> its great that he can sign too - so can i!!!
> 
> i had to laugh at my god-daughter who was 3 last week - one of the first things she said (that i could understand), when we were at the park she loves to climb the biggest slide and she got half way up and said "help me, now" i couldnt stop laughing and went to help her and she just ran up the stepsClick to expand...
> 
> Lol! Kids are funny.
> I took two years of asl so figured I may as well teach him a littleClick to expand...
> 
> lol i did two years too!
> 
> while their young their easier to teach so its a great idea - at the worst, he will never need it but one day he might, plus its another language so could get as job with it
> 
> i was aiming to be an interpreter - and then found out it was 7 years learning!Click to expand...

I did it so he could communicate before he was able to say the words. I took two years just as a general course.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> He just wants my attention. Aww, it's cute. He learned two new words this weekend! Up and go. We are really working on it as he's been a bit behind on speech. He knows 22 words now!!
> 
> OMG i just felt my heart melt a bit!!!
> 
> thats so cute! - now he just needs to learn "mummy give me back my toys their for me to play with not you!" lol
> 
> what are his other words?Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Yep, I need to learn to share. He knows hi, bye, mom, dad, hot, up, go, boo, me, yes, no, ball, ow, more, beer, hair, please, book, milk, off
> He can sign please thank you milk more and yes too! He knows a few more words but can't think of them right now. Proud momma here!!
> 
> I've always been worried about his development cause his younger cousin is leaps and bounds ahead of him.Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh..ignore the cousins. All babies come along at their own speeds. When I was little I was apparnetly slow in reading. 12 months later I came first in the all the classes for my year. Just goes to show you cant put a timeframe on those spurts!
> 
> I did giggle to see the word beer in there! Did daddy teach him that? :DClick to expand...

Beer was his fourth word, lol! Daddy is always saying how he needs a beer when he gets home!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Good and bad. Periodic meltdowns along with wanting lots of attention. We played the harmonica for a bit and I read him about 6 books to calm him down.
> 
> i think im going to be a terrible mum!!!!
> 
> If i had a baby that cute, id just cuddle him alllllllllll day long
> 
> no housework, no washing, no cooking, no nothing but cuddlesClick to expand...
> 
> I reckon im going to have a smiliar problem..Me needy baby cuddles all the time!!
> 
> Nah youre going to be an awesome mum hun..can just tell these things!Click to expand...

wel by the time ive finsihed cuddling one and then the other twin, the first twin will want cuddles so never going to have time for cleaning etc lol


----------



## sarahuk

Its wonderful what they pick up :D


----------



## sarahuk

Indeed Charlotte! Perhaps we should start traiing you with teadybears!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Good and bad. Periodic meltdowns along with wanting lots of attention. We played the harmonica for a bit and I read him about 6 books to calm him down.
> 
> i think im going to be a terrible mum!!!!
> 
> If i had a baby that cute, id just cuddle him alllllllllll day long
> 
> no housework, no washing, no cooking, no nothing but cuddlesClick to expand...
> 
> I reckon im going to have a smiliar problem..Me needy baby cuddles all the time!!
> 
> Nah youre going to be an awesome mum hun..can just tell these things!Click to expand...
> 
> wel by the time ive finsihed cuddling one and then the other twin, the first twin will want cuddles so never going to have time for cleaning etc lolClick to expand...

Your mom can do the cleaning while you cuddle your babies!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Indeed Charlotte! Perhaps we should start traiing you with teadybears!

im not silly, this is why my mums new flat is across the road - she can come do my housework while i cuddle and feed ALLLLLLLLLLLLLL day long


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Good and bad. Periodic meltdowns along with wanting lots of attention. We played the harmonica for a bit and I read him about 6 books to calm him down.
> 
> i think im going to be a terrible mum!!!!
> 
> If i had a baby that cute, id just cuddle him alllllllllll day long
> 
> no housework, no washing, no cooking, no nothing but cuddlesClick to expand...
> 
> I reckon im going to have a smiliar problem..Me needy baby cuddles all the time!!
> 
> Nah youre going to be an awesome mum hun..can just tell these things!Click to expand...
> 
> wel by the time ive finsihed cuddling one and then the other twin, the first twin will want cuddles so never going to have time for cleaning etc lolClick to expand...
> 
> Your mom can do the cleaning while you cuddle your babies!Click to expand...

i love it when someone thinks like me :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

hahaha you two are funny!!!


----------



## sarahuk

wow cant believe we are heading towards 4000 posts on the thread!


----------



## moter98

In less than a month too, lol!


----------



## sarahuk

Its fantastic!

Almost as much as Mr bean...this picture has me in stitches every time I see it..

https://www.avatarist.com/avatars/Funny/Beanvatar.jpg


----------



## Pinky32

god we love to talk


----------



## Pinky32

3800 - another 200


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Its fantastic!
> 
> Almost as much as Mr bean...this picture has me in stitches every time I see it..
> 
> https://www.avatarist.com/avatars/Funny/Beanvatar.jpg

oooh that pic is scary


----------



## Pinky32

oooh wow just went for another pee and a tiny bit of ewcm


----------



## Pinky32

omg im watching law & Order SVU and a 13 year old girl is preggy but didnt have sex

now why cant that work for me :cry:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> omg im watching law & Order SVU and a 13 year old girl is preggy but didnt have sex
> 
> now why cant that work for me :cry:

That worked for my exes aunt. Bit of finger fun and she ended up preggo. Ofc he didnt believe her and they had to paternity test but..imagine finding that out when youre older? : D


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> omg im watching law & Order SVU and a 13 year old girl is preggy but didnt have sex
> 
> now why cant that work for me :cry:
> 
> That worked for my exes aunt. Bit of finger fun and she ended up preggo. Ofc he didnt believe her and they had to paternity test but..imagine finding that out when youre older? : DClick to expand...

omg thats amazing

i know you there is a chance with any sperm going into minnie but.......

luckyily its not the kind of convo you ask your parents when your older "hey mum, what position did dad get you preggy?" lol

hmmm do i have a cuppa or go to bed


----------



## Pinky32

your too slow in replying - bed time i think

gotta be up to see if my temps go HIGH!

just looked at my ff calendar and 3 sundays ago i got ewcm and a faint line and on the monday a dark line, more ewcm and a high temp!!!


----------



## sarahuk

nono i was replying to email, im here!


----------



## sarahuk

The odd thing is that he totally knows his conception. He asked his parents about their relatsionship and got confused when they said they never had one. I think they were worried at that point that he thought they were a bit slutty so they explained that things were complicated. Tbh, as much as i dont like the thought of my parents making me, id rather i was made than a byproduct of not washing my hands!!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> The odd thing is that he totally knows his conception. He asked his parents about their relatsionship and got confused when they said they never had one. I think they were worried at that point that he thought they were a bit slutty so they explained that things were complicated. Tbh, as much as i dont like the thought of my parents making me, id rather i was made than a byproduct of not washing my hands!!

even if they had a one night stand with the finger only - why not lie and say they had a short relationship


----------



## Pinky32

wheres tina????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## sarahuk

I hate to say it but...i think i probably would have fudged the truth and said that tbh lol. Being the product of a finger shuffle would prolly mess my head up lol.


----------



## SKP

Hey everyone,

I know a bit of signing as well, learned a bit in school. Signing is amazing. That show Switched at Birth is all about people signing.

I been watching my temps and it went up a bit today, so maybe something is going on, dont know for sure as to I have no more opks to check with. 

Im done with opkaying, and at the end of this month I am done with ff. And taking a full relaxed approach. No more temping, opk, cp checking, timing.

The only thing Im going to do is keep taking my progesterone and clomid pills until I am not able to do so.

I cant wait for my March follow up appointment.


----------



## sarahuk

Maybe Aden took his toys back and tinas doing this: :brat: :D


----------



## sarahuk

Im stoping with the opks too. I dont see any point..I clearly have a short surge so not worth the stressing :D


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> I hate to say it but...i think i probably would have fudged the truth and said that tbh lol. Being the product of a finger shuffle would prolly mess my head up lol.

id hate to know that - much rather be lied to



SKP said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I know a bit of signing as well, learned a bit in school. Signing is amazing. That show Switched at Birth is all about people signing.
> 
> I been watching my temps and it went up a bit today, so maybe something is going on, dont know for sure as to I have no more opks to check with.
> 
> Im done with opkaying, and at the end of this month I am done with ff. And taking a full relaxed approach. No more temping, opk, cp checking, timing.
> 
> The only thing Im going to do is keep taking my progesterone and clomid pills until I am not able to do so.
> 
> I cant wait for my March follow up appointment.

hey skp

i loved signing - BSL uses two hands - do you use 1?

with any luck your temps will drop down in a day or two and you will ov

i think its sad not to temp anymore?
i think for me, i would get more stressed not knowing when i ov


----------



## sarahuk

Agree...i wont ever stop temping. I dont have any issue with stopping once i got my crosshairs these days but...defo wont be giving up sucking my thermometer every morning!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Im stoping with the opks too. I dont see any point..I clearly have a short surge so not worth the stressing :D

now i know roughly what my temps do, id rather just temp

its more acurate anyway - opks only tell you when the surge is there, not that if yo have ov;d or not


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Maybe Aden took his toys back and tinas doing this: :brat: :D

i bet tinas on that horse of adens :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Im stoping with the opks too. I dont see any point..I clearly have a short surge so not worth the stressing :D
> 
> now i know roughly what my temps do, id rather just temp
> 
> its more acurate anyway - opks only tell you when the surge is there, not that if yo have ov;d or notClick to expand...

Only downside is its sometimes good to know in advance  I hate that crosshairs basically tell me thats it, im done. I wish there was an opk that said "if you :sex: now you have a ??% of pregancy occuring!". 

But once you know your cycle, opking can be a waste. I for example always ov on cd13 or 14 so why did i bother stressing myself? :dohh:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Maybe Aden took his toys back and tinas doing this: :brat: :D
> 
> i bet tinas on that horse of adens :rofl:Click to expand...

Dont blame her...i be jealous of that there horse!


----------



## sarahuk

Someone needs to poke her and get her back! *sends brain waves*


----------



## SKP

I dont sign a lot, pretty much just when I been in school to learn it. I dont have an oppertunity to really learn sign language and a need to.

I learned with both hands, I know some sentences, the alphabet, some colors, family words such as father, freinds. Learned abit from that show. oh and also I can sign the canadian national anthem

I just find temping annoying, and opks you can only catch the surge at certian times. I guess Im just getting annoyed with it all and I want to go more relaxed.

I know ther eis nothing wrong with us, Im ovulating, getting afs much more frequent know, so I just want to try it until my next appointment.


----------



## Pinky32

last cycle i ov on cd9 and fingers crossed it looks like it will be cd10 this time

plus if i carry on with the ewcm and the oc cramps that i had past two days its giving me an idea on when its happening

BUT fingers crossed we wont have another cycle


----------



## sarahuk

I can understand that sk. Only thing I would say is see how it goes. I gave up temping, it didnt last. Even though I knew the stress of it was gone, I was then stressing about the missed opportunities. We cant win for trying!

I SEE TINA!!!


----------



## moter98

had to give aden a bath, then a friend called, then another friend is texting me about this new health product called isogenix


----------



## sarahuk

Sounds like your body is finding its rhythym now Charlotte...super happy about that for you!


----------



## moter98

geez, i wasn't gone that long ladies! had to read through a couple pages already


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> had to give aden a bath, then a friend called, then another friend is texting me about this new health product called isogenix

Ok then...we forgive you...

Dont ever say we dont miss you though! :blush::flower:


----------



## Pinky32

SKP said:


> I dont sign a lot, pretty much just when I been in school to learn it. I dont have an oppertunity to really learn sign language and a need to.
> 
> I learned with both hands, I know some sentences, the alphabet, some colors, family words such as father, freinds. Learned abit from that show.
> 
> I just find temping annoying, and opks you can only catch the surge at certian times. I guess Im just getting annoyed with it all and I want to go more relaxed.
> 
> I know ther eis nothing wrong with us, Im ovulating, getting afs much more frequent know, so I just want to try it until my next appointment.

oooh so you learnt british sign language - the other one is american and its done with one hand - looks very complicated

i did a two year course and loved it - i love sitting on the bus and laughing out loud as im reading what some deaf pple are saying to each other

personally i think it would be a shame to give up ttc and going ntnp but like you say, you know roughly when you ov, cycles are getting better - maybe de-stress is what you need


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> geez, i wasn't gone that long ladies! had to read through a couple pages already

It felt like an eternith.. :cry: ABANDONED!!! :sulk: We feel the love Tina...


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> geez, i wasn't gone that long ladies! had to read through a couple pages already

you were gone agesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## moter98

sorry! oh no, aden's got the telephone now. please don't dial 911 aden!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> geez, i wasn't gone that long ladies! had to read through a couple pages already
> 
> you were gone agesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssClick to expand...

AGreed...was about to say "tina who" just as you popped back!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Sounds like your body is finding its rhythym now Charlotte...super happy about that for you!

i think it is -id like a longer LP though - mine is short but JUST in the time frame

wooo hooo on angus castus


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> geez, i wasn't gone that long ladies! had to read through a couple pages already
> 
> you were gone agesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssClick to expand...
> 
> AGreed...was about to say "tina who" just as you popped back!Click to expand...

im going to have to put a pic of tina on my desktop so i remember what she looks like the next time shes "not gone for long"


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sorry! oh no, aden's got the telephone now. please don't dial 911 aden!

Be nice if he did and some hot fit police officer came round. Mmmmm..have a thing for the uniforms. Dated a guy who was in the american navy and damn..eeeek!


----------



## moter98

i hope you get your temp rise on tuesday cause that will mean you o tomorrow pinky.....perfect timing

glad you ladies missed me. feels so good to be loved!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> geez, i wasn't gone that long ladies! had to read through a couple pages already
> 
> you were gone agesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssClick to expand...
> 
> AGreed...was about to say "tina who" just as you popped back!Click to expand...
> 
> im going to have to put a pic of tina on my desktop so i remember what she looks like the next time shes "not gone for long"Click to expand...

oh stop!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like your body is finding its rhythym now Charlotte...super happy about that for you!
> 
> i think it is -id like a longer LP though - mine is short but JUST in the time frame
> 
> wooo hooo on angus castusClick to expand...

I think youll notice a differece this cycle...who wouldnt when it lasts for 8 months!?


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> sorry! oh no, aden's got the telephone now. please don't dial 911 aden!
> 
> Be nice if he did and some hot fit police officer came round. Mmmmm..have a thing for the uniforms. Dated a guy who was in the american navy and damn..eeeek!Click to expand...

i don't think my hubby would appreciate me drooling over some other guy,lol!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> geez, i wasn't gone that long ladies! had to read through a couple pages already
> 
> you were gone agesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssClick to expand...
> 
> AGreed...was about to say "tina who" just as you popped back!Click to expand...
> 
> im going to have to put a pic of tina on my desktop so i remember what she looks like the next time shes "not gone for long"Click to expand...

Ooooooh GREAT idea!! Imma do that too..remind me to write Tina on it though...might forget the name too...!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> i hope you get your temp rise on tuesday cause that will mean you o tomorrow pinky.....perfect timing
> 
> glad you ladies missed me. feels so good to be loved!

We have crazy mad love for you missus!

So glad I met you ladies...you have no idea how much support youve been and I hope we stay friends for a very long time! <3


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> geez, i wasn't gone that long ladies! had to read through a couple pages already
> 
> you were gone agesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssClick to expand...
> 
> AGreed...was about to say "tina who" just as you popped back!Click to expand...
> 
> im going to have to put a pic of tina on my desktop so i remember what she looks like the next time shes "not gone for long"Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooooh GREAT idea!! Imma do that too..remind me to write Tina on it though...might forget the name too...!Click to expand...

:dohh:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> sorry! oh no, aden's got the telephone now. please don't dial 911 aden!
> 
> Be nice if he did and some hot fit police officer came round. Mmmmm..have a thing for the uniforms. Dated a guy who was in the american navy and damn..eeeek!Click to expand...
> 
> i don't think my hubby would appreciate me drooling over some other guy,lol!Click to expand...

Thats a shame...with all those levels at your house you would be able to play some lovely games of ladder climbing with the firemen! I should stop...Ill be sending matt out to find a 24 hour fancy dress place soon at this rate...!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> sorry! oh no, aden's got the telephone now. please don't dial 911 aden!
> 
> Be nice if he did and some hot fit police officer came round. Mmmmm..have a thing for the uniforms. Dated a guy who was in the american navy and damn..eeeek!Click to expand...
> 
> i don't think my hubby would appreciate me drooling over some other guy,lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a shame...with all those levels at your house you would be able to play some lovely games of ladder climbing with the firemen! I should stop...Ill be sending matt out to find a 24 hour fancy dress place soon at this rate...!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

Charlotte went quiet...so..shes either fantasising about the firemen or on the hunt for her cervix again!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Charlotte went quiet...so..shes either fantasising about the firemen or on the hunt for her cervix again!

probably both!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> sorry! oh no, aden's got the telephone now. please don't dial 911 aden!
> 
> Be nice if he did and some hot fit police officer came round. Mmmmm..have a thing for the uniforms. Dated a guy who was in the american navy and damn..eeeek!Click to expand...

hmmmmmm uniform (drooling)



moter98 said:


> i hope you get your temp rise on tuesday cause that will mean you o tomorrow pinky.....perfect timing
> 
> glad you ladies missed me. feels so good to be loved!

of course we missed you, of course your loved :hug:

ooooh im getting sooooooooooooo excited lol

my little calendar is getting a pattern lol


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Charlotte went quiet...so..shes either fantasising about the firemen or on the hunt for her cervix again!
> 
> probably both!Click to expand...

OOoer!!!!

Kinky..hahaha!!


----------



## sarahuk

> my little calendar is getting a pattern lol

Spelling words again chickadee? :D


----------



## moter98

yay, pinky! AC is working


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Charlotte went quiet...so..shes either fantasising about the firemen or on the hunt for her cervix again!




moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Charlotte went quiet...so..shes either fantasising about the firemen or on the hunt for her cervix again!
> 
> probably both!Click to expand...




sarahuk said:


> my little calendar is getting a pattern lol
> 
> Spelling words again chickadee? :DClick to expand...

no i was trying to take a screen shot of my little calendar on ff but i cant attach a word doc to this message

wanted to show you the pattern


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> yay, pinky! AC is working

i really think it is you know :happydance:


----------



## moter98

now i'm gonna have to catch up to you again this cycle!


----------



## Pinky32

im sorry :cry:

its only a week though - hurry up


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> im sorry :cry:
> 
> its only a week though - hurry up

ok. i'll tell my body to hurry up. i'm sure it will listen.:dohh:


----------



## Pinky32

its identical to 3 weeks ago
 



Attached Files:







ff cal.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 3


----------



## moter98

Cool


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im sorry :cry:
> 
> its only a week though - hurry up
> 
> ok. i'll tell my body to hurry up. i'm sure it will listen.:dohh:Click to expand...

i told my body to ov early this week and its looking like it might so you can do it too lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im sorry :cry:
> 
> its only a week though - hurry up
> 
> ok. i'll tell my body to hurry up. i'm sure it will listen.:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> i told my body to ov early this week and its looking like it might so you can do it too lolClick to expand...

Haha! Nope. I don't wanna o till after sat. I'm going out and wanna have some drinks with friends


----------



## Pinky32

oh yes i forgot


----------



## Pinky32

right girlies, its 2.10am!!!!!

im going to bed to work up a high temp for the morning


----------



## moter98

Noo! You want a high temp tues morning!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Noo! You want a high temp tues morning!!!!!

sorry i meant i want a dip tomorrow morning so that i get a dip the next day :dohh:

nighty night hunnybun's xxxxxx


----------



## Pinky32

its late - im not thinking straight lol


----------



## Pinky32

have a good evening

xxxx

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>gone


----------



## moter98

Ok. That's better. I gotta go too.

Night pinky!

Night Sarah!

Night faythe! I'm sure you've been sleeping for hours already mommy!!


----------



## SKP

Test


----------



## SKP

oooh so you learnt british sign language - the other one is american and its done with one hand - looks very complicated

(I did? lol, no idea, it was just a course in school, 

i did a two year course and loved it - i love sitting on the bus and laughing out loud as im reading what some deaf pple are saying to each other

I am not that fluent lol

personally i think it would be a shame to give up ttc and going ntnp but like you say, you know roughly when you ov, cycles are getting better - maybe de-stress is what you need

Im not leaning towards not trying not preventing, more like trying but not preventing :)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pinky32

SKP said:


> oooh so you learnt british sign language - the other one is american and its done with one hand - looks very complicated
> 
> (I did? lol, no idea, it was just a course in school,
> 
> i did a two year course and loved it - i love sitting on the bus and laughing out loud as im reading what some deaf pple are saying to each other
> 
> I am not that fluent lol
> 
> personally i think it would be a shame to give up ttc and going ntnp but like you say, you know roughly when you ov, cycles are getting better - maybe de-stress is what you need
> 
> Im not leaning towards not trying not preventing, more like trying but not preventing :)

[/QUOTE]

oooh i didnt know they taught it in schools now - thats a good idea!

yes BSL is so much easier to learn i think, just helps using two hands lol

even if you only know howto say the basics, its still good to know it

you are so close,you ov last cycle, it would be a shame to stop doing it all, but hopefully you will ov this cycle so you get to know roughly wen you ov


----------



## Faythe

Morning girlies!


----------



## Tryingmybest

morning. This bug is making me think I have pregnancy symtoms which is really unfair!


----------



## Faythe

Awwww evil bug!

You still feeling rubbish?


----------



## rooster100

Morning girls!! Only just woken up! Was shattered from work yesterday. Woke up in the night though with cramps. Still no sign of the witch! I predict she will arrive tomorrow and Im going to kick the crap it of her so she never wants to come back again! That's my long term TTC plan as nothing else seems to work :) x


----------



## Faythe

Hopefully she doesn't arrive at all! xx


----------



## moter98

Hopefully AF stays away rooster

Morning all!


----------



## moter98

Pinky, you got your temp dip!


----------



## moter98

Faythe, how are you doing? Still feeling well? Any morning sickness? I got lots of remedies for it! ( even though I never had it, lol)


----------



## rooster100

Faythe said:


> Hopefully she doesn't arrive at all! xx

Yes that would be good sarah . Good my Internet cheapies through the post just now! :haha: but im too scared to test! Good to have them anyway. X


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> Hopefully AF stays away rooster
> 
> Morning all!

Thanks! That would be amazing but I do get cramps like this before every af! How are you today? Xx


----------



## moter98

Good! Got a great nights sleep and ready to go to work today. Been couped up in the house all weekend. It will be nice to get out, even if it means going to work!


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe, how are you doing? Still feeling well? Any morning sickness? I got lots of remedies for it! ( even though I never had it, lol)

Felt a little sick earlier but luckily it passed :haha:

I'm good! Just had a lovely shower and am just doing some housework, fun fun!



rooster100 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully she doesn't arrive at all! xx
> 
> Yes that would be good sarah . Good my Internet cheapies through the post just now! :haha: but im too scared to test! Good to have them anyway. XClick to expand...

Sarah? :shrug:

:haha: Last time I checked my name was Tamz aka Faythe :haha: 

You donut :hugs: xx


----------



## rooster100

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Faythe, how are you doing? Still feeling well? Any morning sickness? I got lots of remedies for it! ( even though I never had it, lol)
> 
> Felt a little sick earlier but luckily it passed :haha:
> 
> I'm good! Just had a lovely shower and am just doing some housework, fun fun!
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully she doesn't arrive at all! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes that would be good sarah . Good my Internet cheapies through the post just now! :haha: but im too scared to test! Good to have them anyway. XClick to expand...
> 
> Sarah? :shrug:
> 
> :haha: Last time I checked my name was Tamz aka Faythe :haha:
> 
> You donut :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Oh god sorry! Ha going abit nuts :hugs:


----------



## Faythe

Haha it made me giggle so don't worry about it chica :haha:

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Morning ladies!

Looks like theres a few posts to catch up on so...im reading back!

Hope you are all ok today!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> now i'm gonna have to catch up to you again this cycle!

I wish I was closer in cycle to you two :( I hate being at this point where youre both heading to OV. Would be so much more better if we were all oving together

:sulk:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im sorry :cry:
> 
> its only a week though - hurry up
> 
> ok. i'll tell my body to hurry up. i'm sure it will listen.:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> i told my body to ov early this week and its looking like it might so you can do it too lolClick to expand...

I dont think you can now claim that youre oving early. I just think that now youre getting into a regular cycle that around now is when youd start to see the true surge. the BC is now leaving the building!

YAY!! :yipee:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> right girlies, its 2.10am!!!!!
> 
> im going to bed to work up a high temp for the morning

Looks to me like you had a pre-ovulation temp dip! YAY!


----------



## sarahuk

SKP said:


> Test

Test Test!! :D


----------



## sarahuk

Tryingmybest said:


> morning. This bug is making me think I have pregnancy symtoms which is really unfair!

Damn! Went to see how your temps had been looking but empty!! /slap.


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Morning girls!! Only just woken up! Was shattered from work yesterday. Woke up in the night though with cramps. Still no sign of the witch! I predict she will arrive tomorrow and Im going to kick the crap it of her so she never wants to come back again! That's my long term TTC plan as nothing else seems to work :) x

Im helping you bitch slap her chick!!!

BUT...cramps are also an early pregnancy symptom so lets see what happens over the next few days. Have everything crossed for a no-show!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully she doesn't arrive at all! xx
> 
> Yes that would be good sarah . Good my Internet cheapies through the post just now! :haha: but im too scared to test! Good to have them anyway. XClick to expand...

Dont fear the stick..its going to be your best friend! xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Faythe, how are you doing? Still feeling well? Any morning sickness? I got lots of remedies for it! ( even though I never had it, lol)
> 
> Felt a little sick earlier but luckily it passed :haha:
> 
> I'm good! Just had a lovely shower and am just doing some housework, fun fun!
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully she doesn't arrive at all! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes that would be good sarah . Good my Internet cheapies through the post just now! :haha: but im too scared to test! Good to have them anyway. XClick to expand...
> 
> Sarah? :shrug:
> 
> :haha: Last time I checked my name was Tamz aka Faythe :haha:
> 
> You donut :hugs: xxClick to expand...

MUHAHAHAHA...im takingz over your accountz...muhahahahahahaha


----------



## Faythe

You're nuts!


----------



## rooster100

yes your right i should not fear the stick! hopefully one day i will want to kiss it! but i wouldnt as its covered in pee!


----------



## Faythe

Ewww! Hope you kiss the non pee end LOL :rofl:


----------



## rooster100

Faythe said:


> Ewww! Hope you kiss the non pee end LOL :rofl:

I suppose you could kiss the non pee end of a digi :haha:


----------



## Faythe

There is that :haha:

Crazy lady


----------



## rooster100

ok im going to do some retail therapy, i got a nice 1000 tax back yesterday and i intend on hitting the shops (and paying a few bills) hopefully it will take my mind of the wicked witch of the west (or really south if you think about it!) xxx


----------



## Faythe

Have fun you lucky lady!xx


----------



## sarahuk

I know this is disgusting...but back when I had my bfp cycle, the third one I peed on I did get it in there by accident for a second while getting dressed in a hurry to get the stick back to Matt...not a mistake Ill make twice!!!


----------



## sarahuk

So I know Tina is at work but...Pinkeh...where areee yooouuuu?! Hope youre ok chick, its not like you to not respond to the texts :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> So I know Tina is at work but...Pinkeh...where areee yooouuuu?! Hope youre ok chick, its not like you to not respond to the texts :hugs:

im here but not for long

wishing for an early ov has backfired on me i think

i was helping my mum pack up the little bits this morning and my phone was in my bag so didnt hear it - sorry

ive now replied to all texts,emails and messages

now going to work out what to do with my temps as i fucked them this morning


----------



## Faythe

Pinky!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

faythe!!


----------



## Faythe

:hugs:

You OK m'dear?


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> :hugs:
> 
> You OK m'dear?

not really hun

how you feeling? hows our little shrimp doing?


----------



## Faythe

Wassup? :hugs:


----------



## Tryingmybest

I went and tested and got all annoyed :bfn:

Sometimes I wish there was a secret fb group I could go on and talk TTC. I hate seeing the "440 viewing" makes me think I should shut up. :wacko:


----------



## Faythe

Sorry to hear you got a BFN hon :hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Tryingmybest said:


> I went and tested and got all annoyed :bfn:
> 
> Sometimes I wish there was a secret fb group I could go on and talk TTC. I hate seeing the "440 viewing" makes me think I should shut up. :wacko:

I feel that way too. Especially when you make a journal or post and not one person reads it or the same people reply to your stuff every time you post. :hugs:


----------



## Tryingmybest

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> I went and tested and got all annoyed :bfn:
> 
> Sometimes I wish there was a secret fb group I could go on and talk TTC. I hate seeing the "440 viewing" makes me think I should shut up. :wacko:
> 
> I feel that way too. Especially when you make a journal or post and not one person reads it or the same people reply to your stuff every time you post. :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: I also hate "guest" WHY ARE YOU GUEST.. READING MEEEE
rant over.


----------



## moter98

Oh I'm sorry trying!


----------



## moter98

Pinky, we're here when you're ready. :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky, we're here when you're ready. :hugs:

thank you hun, im just not ready yet = maybe later

:hug:


----------



## Faythe

babymad is open again tomo Pinky so will order those HPT's and then get the prenatels and tests on there way to you xxxx


----------



## moter98

I am really good at not getting pregnant. I do need to work on my getting pregnant skills though. :p


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> I am really good at not getting pregnant. I do need to work on my getting pregnant skills though. :p

lol :winkwink:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

moter98 said:


> I am really good at not getting pregnant. I do need to work on my getting pregnant skills though. :p

Me too!! I love this so much, i just may put it in my signature- do you mind?


----------



## moter98

OnErth&InHvn said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I am really good at not getting pregnant. I do need to work on my getting pregnant skills though. :p
> 
> Me too!! I love this so much, i just may put it in my signature- do you mind?Click to expand...

Sure! Thought you had a bfp?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

moter98 said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I am really good at not getting pregnant. I do need to work on my getting pregnant skills though. :p
> 
> Me too!! I love this so much, i just may put it in my signature- do you mind?Click to expand...
> 
> Sure! Thought you had a bfp?Click to expand...

no, lost the baby :(


----------



## moter98

OnErth&InHvn said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I am really good at not getting pregnant. I do need to work on my getting pregnant skills though. :p
> 
> Me too!! I love this so much, i just may put it in my signature- do you mind?Click to expand...
> 
> Sure! Thought you had a bfp?Click to expand...
> 
> no, lost the baby :(Click to expand...

Oh hunny. I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

thanks. :hugs:

ETA: im about to call insurance and then call to get consult for RE. FX we get in quickly so we can get some sort of answers!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

well F*ck! It only covers initial diagnoses and treatment. NOTHING else is covered. :(

I can be told I dont O and they can tell me I need Femara, but they wont cover Femara. I can be told I have no chance of getting pregnant on my own and they wont cover IUI/IVF. 

How F*ing lovely. I KNEW nothing would change.


----------



## moter98

OnErth&InHvn said:


> well F*ck! It only covers initial diagnoses and treatment. NOTHING else is covered. :(
> 
> I can be told I dont O and they can tell me I need Femara, but they wont cover Femara. I can be told I have no chance of getting pregnant on my own and they wont cover IUI/IVF.
> 
> How F*ing lovely. I KNEW nothing would change.

Most insurance companies won't cover fertity issues anymore. I haven't found any that will and believe me I've looked!


----------



## SKP

That sucks. 

Here in canada all medical expenses are paid, besides fertility treaTments. As far as i know so far ivf costs, and so did my clomid. Progesterone i never paid anything. And i havent yet for all my fertility testing.

This morn i had my temp dip, hoping ovulation will occur in the next few days. Im cd 11, last time it happened on 13.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I called the actual RE and talked to the insurance lady.... its cheaper than i thought for everything.

$20 appointment hold fee (applied towards costs of everything each time)
$240 for 1st appointment 
$250 for u/s
$20 for b/w
---
total $235 for 1st appointment if he wants to re-check everything

Onto the good stuff:
$400 deduct, then they cover 90%
IUI and Sperm Wash is $340 (wed pay 1/2 until we meet $400 Deductible)
SA is $160
IUI is $180
Meds= ? matters on which meds

overall- not bad. Not great but not bad. He doesnt do IVF, wed have to be sent to another Dr to have it done so no info on that front. 

1st appointment Feb 22!


----------



## sarahuk

*waves*


----------



## sarahuk

Meh...fed up!


----------



## moter98

Hi Sarah!


----------



## sarahuk

Hey you!!!

Tis quiet around here today!

How you doing? :D


----------



## Pinky32

im here


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> im here

Yayy!!! My girlies!! :)


----------



## Pinky32

BnB is really pissing me off - i scan my pc before i close it at night, come onto bnb only and re-scan and i have 19 cookies causing me problems

the rest of internet is easy to open but bnb is a nightmare to refresh

onlystarted getting this problem 2 weeks ago - its ANNOYING ME


----------



## sarahuk

Youll always get cookies...all you can do is do a scan once a week and keep cleaning them up...they arent anything to worry about hun.

There are big issues with bnb today. Im having to reload it a zillion times so dont worry chick..its a global issue, not a pinky one :D x


----------



## Faythe

My hair is so dry :(


----------



## moter98

I've been at work today so couldn't be on much!
I'm here! Im having problems with bnb too! Sometimes it won't load.

Faythe, you need a deep conditioner girl. Once a week should do it. Also, get a moisturizing shampoo and conditioner. If these don't work, your hair may need a protein treatment. I use redken extreme cat protein treatment on my hair once a week because I color my hair.


----------



## moter98

I've been at work today so couldn't be on much!
I'm here! Im having problems with bnb too! Sometimes it won't load.

Faythe, you need a deep conditioner girl. Once a week should do it. Also, get a moisturizing shampoo and conditioner. If these don't work, your hair may need a protein treatment. I use redken extreme cat protein treatment on my hair once a week because I color my hair.


----------



## sarahuk

Been staring at my belgian sticky bun for a good half hour now.

I keep telling myself I dont need it. That I dont want it. That I can do without it..

I think i dont believe myself :cry:


----------



## moter98

I'll eat it if you don't want it!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> I'll eat it if you don't want it!

But...but...but...but...BUT

:nope: I think I might just find a way to forgive myself!!


----------



## Faythe

Tina, I have deep conditioning masks and colour saves because of the red but tbh I rarely have to use them as my hair is always in fab nick. The past few days I've noticed it's been getting quite dry and then dying my hair tonight has made it ten times worse.

I hope shrimpette is making good use of those nutrients that I now lack in my hair :haha:

I have sticky toffee pudding in the fridge that I am contemplating eating......


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I'll eat it if you don't want it!
> 
> But...but...but...but...BUT
> 
> :nope: I think I might just find a way to forgive myself!!Click to expand...

Lol!


----------



## sarahuk

Put it on the hair!!! It might help :D

Damn..trade the pudding for the belgian bun!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I'll eat it if you don't want it!
> 
> But...but...but...but...BUT
> 
> :nope: I think I might just find a way to forgive myself!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol!Click to expand...

Donated £10 to my mate whos doing a charity skydive...afk 3 mins while i stuff my face!!


----------



## Faythe

Did I mention that I have TWO puds in my fridge? ;)


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Tina, I have deep conditioning masks and colour saves because of the red but tbh I rarely have to use them as my hair is always in fab nick. The past few days I've noticed it's been getting quite dry and then dying my hair tonight has made it ten times worse.
> 
> I hope shrimpette is making good use of those nutrients that I now lack in my hair :haha:
> 
> I have sticky toffee pudding in the fridge that I am contemplating eating......

Yep tht will happen. With ds my bangs got so bad that they fries every time I heat styled. I needed the protein treatment to fix it and it never was 100% until just a few months ago. When you dye your hair, it strips it of the proteins it needs. You first have to add the protein back in, then moisturize. You may need 3-5 protein treatments then a deep conditioner after every due for awhile


----------



## Faythe

Cheers hon. I have one here so will wack it on tomorrow morning with a warm wet towel and let it soak right in. I've never had frazzled hair, argh!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Did I mention that I have TWO puds in my fridge? ;)

Does your OH know youre having twins? :rofl: :D


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> My hair is so dry :(

i like the conditioner that comes with my hair dye - i put tons on the ends once a week to deep condition it


----------



## Faythe

Haha Sarah!

Pinky, this conditioner is usually quite good but today my hair is super frazzled. Like, stuck my finger in a socket frazzled


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Hope everyone is well. I saw THe Decendents at the cinema tonight which was quite good, george clooney yum! I am still getting cramps and I keep pretending I can't feel them! Ignorance is bliss! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls! Hope everyone is well. I saw THe Decendents at the cinema tonight which was quite good, george clooney yum! I am still getting cramps and I keep pretending I can't feel them! Ignorance is bliss! Xx

Its beany snuggling in thats why you had the cramps!!

I still say keep some pma.

Im glad to hear the movie is great...Matt wants to go see that!


----------



## Faythe

Anyone tried the Banana flavour Options hot choccy yet?


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Hope everyone is well. I saw THe Decendents at the cinema tonight which was quite good, george clooney yum! I am still getting cramps and I keep pretending I can't feel them! Ignorance is bliss! Xx
> 
> Its beany snuggling in thats why you had the cramps!!
> 
> I still say keep some pma.
> 
> Im glad to hear the movie is great...Matt wants to go see that!Click to expand...

Well Thomas (DH) thought it was really boring! But I liked it, although u might be better off getting it on DVD. 
PMA PMA PMA !!! I don't have af cramps!! PMA!!:wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Haha Sarah!
> 
> Pinky, this conditioner is usually quite good but today my hair is super frazzled. Like, stuck my finger in a socket frazzled

Wild child look lol


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Hope everyone is well. I saw THe Decendents at the cinema tonight which was quite good, george clooney yum! I am still getting cramps and I keep pretending I can't feel them! Ignorance is bliss! Xx
> 
> Its beany snuggling in thats why you had the cramps!!
> 
> I still say keep some pma.
> 
> Im glad to hear the movie is great...Matt wants to go see that!Click to expand...
> 
> Well Thomas (DH) thought it was really boring! But I liked it, although u might be better off getting it on DVD.
> PMA PMA PMA !!! I don't have af cramps!! PMA!!:wacko:Click to expand...

Look at it this way...you dont have the witch!! Thats a great sign!! When/are/if you testing?


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Hope everyone is well. I saw THe Decendents at the cinema tonight which was quite good, george clooney yum! I am still getting cramps and I keep pretending I can't feel them! Ignorance is bliss! Xx
> 
> Its beany snuggling in thats why you had the cramps!!
> 
> I still say keep some pma.
> 
> Im glad to hear the movie is great...Matt wants to go see that!Click to expand...
> 
> Well Thomas (DH) thought it was really boring! But I liked it, although u might be better off getting it on DVD.
> PMA PMA PMA !!! I don't have af cramps!! PMA!!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Look at it this way...you dont have the witch!! Thats a great sign!! When/are/if you testing?Click to expand...

Well af is due tomorrow but could be as late as thurs. I normally have a 26 day cycle but sometimes it's a cheeky 28.if I didn't have af by friday I would test. 
Don't have any symptoms exept sore back, cramps, and slight bb ache but I get that every month with af. 

Wouldn't it be good if we got af like once a week for a day and the ttw was for 3 days! That would be amazing!! 

Are you ok pinky? Your very quite tonight? Xx:hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

dont worry about me rachael - i;ll survive - just having a low low low low day today

:hug:


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> dont worry about me rachael - i;ll survive - just having a low low low low day today
> 
> :hug:

I hate those! You poor thing! Well we are all here to listen and talk if you need too. Xxx


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Haha Sarah!
> 
> Pinky, this conditioner is usually quite good but today my hair is super frazzled. Like, stuck my finger in a socket frazzled

let me know how it works out! i've battled this same problem and won, with help from my stylist. she's expensive, but does know hair!


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> dont worry about me rachael - i;ll survive - just having a low low low low day today
> 
> :hug:
> 
> I hate those! You poor thing! Well we are all here to listen and talk if you need too. XxxClick to expand...

thank you hun ive been crying for the past 8 hours and only just stopped lol

but i need you girlies to talk and joke so that it occupies my mind


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

im asking here because id ask in my thread, but i doubt anyone would answer. :(

how much are injects and HCg without insurance?

(I found them on Freedom Drug for about $60-$70 each, does that sound cheap?)


----------



## moter98

OnErth&InHvn said:


> im asking here because id ask in my thread, but i doubt anyone would answer. :(
> 
> how much are injects and HCg without insurance?
> 
> (I found them on Freedom Drug for about $60-$70 each, does that sound cheap?)

no idea sorry


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

thanks moter

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Pinky. I hope it gets better!!! 

POAS Rooster!!


----------



## rooster100

No POAS until Friday :( I doubt I will get to that date without my little friend the Witch joining me.
Sorry pinky!! The bad days are real back :hugs: 
As far as those shots I have no idea how much they cost sorry xx


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> No POAS until Friday :( I doubt I will get to that date without my little friend the Witch joining me.
> Sorry pinky!! The bad days are real back :hugs:
> As far as those shots I have no idea how much they cost sorry xx

oi what happened to pma?


----------



## moter98

PMA Rooster! although i do know the feeling of being pretty sure af is coming. i get the same symptoms every month and almost always know she's coming 1-3 days beforehand.


----------



## Pinky32

no PMA?

Sarahs not gonna be a happy bunny :bunny:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> no PMA?
> 
> Sarahs not gonna be a happy bunny :bunny:

oh, i love the bunny!


----------



## Pinky32

:headspin:


----------



## Pinky32

:bunny::happydance::bunny::happydance::bunny::happydance::bunny:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> :bunny::happydance::bunny::happydance::bunny::happydance::bunny:

its so cute!!


----------



## Pinky32

they should get rid of the xmas ones


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> they should get rid of the xmas ones

i know. i would like to see some new ones


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> they should get rid of the xmas ones
> 
> i know. i would like to see some new onesClick to expand...

oooh whats my lil angel wearing there?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> they should get rid of the xmas ones
> 
> i know. i would like to see some new onesClick to expand...
> 
> oooh whats my lil angel wearing there?Click to expand...

A dragon costume his first Halloween


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> they should get rid of the xmas ones
> 
> i know. i would like to see some new onesClick to expand...
> 
> oooh whats my lil angel wearing there?Click to expand...
> 
> A dragon costume his first HalloweenClick to expand...

he looks sooooooooooooooooooooo cute

i wouldnt mind having a boy if he looked like aden


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> they should get rid of the xmas ones
> 
> i know. i would like to see some new onesClick to expand...
> 
> oooh whats my lil angel wearing there?Click to expand...
> 
> A dragon costume his first HalloweenClick to expand...
> 
> he looks sooooooooooooooooooooo cute
> 
> i wouldnt mind having a boy if he looked like adenClick to expand...

Aww, bless your heart


----------



## Pinky32

how old was he there in pic?


----------



## Pinky32

right my lil american pie!

im off to bed, its 12.40pm

hoping for a "normal"temp tomoz - no dips or rise - fingers crossed

have a good evening hunnybun

thank you for being there for me today - REALLY appreciated

Luv ya lots :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> how old was he there in pic?

four months old


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> right my lil american pie!
> 
> im off to bed, its 12.40pm
> 
> hoping for a "normal"temp tomoz - no dips or rise - fingers crossed
> 
> have a good evening hunnybun
> 
> thank you for being there for me today - REALLY appreciated
> 
> Luv ya lots :hugs:

night pinky! stupid bnb. i've been trying to get on here and it's taking forever to load the page. what is going on with the site!!!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

We have been TTC #3 since August, two failed Clomid cycles, so now I'm FINALLY seeing an RE and he's running some tests. Like HSG, SIS..etc etc. I'm not classified as trying to conceive for a long time, but he's just being precautious I guess! We will have to see how my tests come back to really find out what he needs to put me on. I have PCO (not PCOS,) pretty regular cycles but a million microscopal cycts on each ovary which come and go with each cycle, but the follicles don't seem to mature. I'm happy that I can finally see a Dr. that will monitor the follicles, usually GYN's don't do that..keeping my hopes high for February! 

My little ones are 7 y/o & 4 y/o..they would definitely understand if mommy's going to have another one.

Have you been prescribed anything? What seems to be your issue? 

Good luck to you and tons of baby dust!


----------



## moter98

No I haven't seen a dr yet. I have a $9000 deductible so gonna wait it out for the one year mark or close to it. GL to you!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Oh ok! My plan was like that last year, then my husband switched his job, and his coverage now is strictly PPO so I don't get to suffer the deductibles anymore. If I were to need an IUI in the future, it's covered at 100%. It's one thing to stress over conceiving and another to stress about paying for all the expenses! 

Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## moter98

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Oh ok! My plan was like that last year, then my husband switched his job, and his coverage now is strictly PPO so I don't get to suffer the deductibles anymore. If I were to need an IUI in the future, it's covered at 100%. It's one thing to stress over conceiving and another to stress about paying for all the expenses!
> 
> Hope all goes well for you!

Oh wow, that would be so nice! Me and dh have individual family insurance as neither if our employers offer us health insurance. My brother is going through fertility treatments and their insurance doesn't cover it either. They pay $1000 a month, much, much more If they have to move to IVF. I'm hoping to avoid all that. I had DS without a problem so hoping it is just taking longer this time. took only 3 cycles with him. He is 21 months old now.


----------



## Cpkmomof2

I had DH after 3 cycles of trying naturally, no pills or anything, then with my daughter I had to go on Clomid as it was lingering on and I wasn't getting pregnant as fast as I did with him. I was on my 2nd cycle of Clomid when I got pregnant with her. With this one, Clomid didn't work so well..so we'll see what happens. Yeah, I doubled check with them today and IUI & IVF are fully covered as long as medically necessary, so they said usually as long as the Dr. submits a report it's done..but I don't want to move to IVF if I don't have to. My DH was also 21 months old when I conceived our 2nd! Let's hope for February :bfp:

IUI is not expensive, but IVF definitely is..I had a few friends that underwent that at full cost out of their pocket but they got what they wanted :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Cpkmomof2 said:


> I had DH after 3 cycles of trying naturally, no pills or anything, then with my daughter I had to go on Clomid as it was lingering on and I wasn't getting pregnant as fast as I did with him. I was on my 2nd cycle of Clomid when I got pregnant with her. With this one, Clomid didn't work so well..so we'll see what happens. Yeah, I doubled check with them today and IUI & IVF are fully covered as long as medically necessary, so they said usually as long as the Dr. submits a report it's done..but I don't want to move to IVF if I don't have to. My DH was also 21 months old when I conceived our 2nd! Let's hope for February :bfp:
> 
> IUI is not expensive, but IVF definitely is..I had a few friends that underwent that at full cost out of their pocket but they got what they wanted :)

Yeah i called about our insurance- we have EPO and they hardly cover much of anything. IUI with sperm wash is $340. I cant imagine how much IVF would be!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Yes IUI's are in the 300's, but I'd think with insurance it'd be cheaper, $340 seems like insurance is not paying anything! I used to work for GYN/RE before I was pregnant with any of my kids, and I'd always be like..Oh my gosh! $340 was a lot 10 years ago..it still is for some people! I think IVF is $5000 each cycle and that's without all the doctor visits and coming back fourth for egg retrievals and such..yikes!


----------



## moter98

Cpkmomof2 said:


> I had DH after 3 cycles of trying naturally, no pills or anything, then with my daughter I had to go on Clomid as it was lingering on and I wasn't getting pregnant as fast as I did with him. I was on my 2nd cycle of Clomid when I got pregnant with her. With this one, Clomid didn't work so well..so we'll see what happens. Yeah, I doubled check with them today and IUI & IVF are fully covered as long as medically necessary, so they said usually as long as the Dr. submits a report it's done..but I don't want to move to IVF if I don't have to. My DH was also 21 months old when I conceived our 2nd! Let's hope for February :bfp:
> 
> IUI is not expensive, but IVF definitely is..I had a few friends that underwent that at full cost out of their pocket but they got what they wanted :)

 Im just hoping for a bfp before having to get tested at this point. My cycles are regular and my chart looks good so just really hoping its only taking awhile this go round. My brother had his daughter their first try of IUI the first time. This time it hasn't worked and they have to move on to something else. It seems like its harder for a lot of people after their first!


----------



## moter98

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> I had DH after 3 cycles of trying naturally, no pills or anything, then with my daughter I had to go on Clomid as it was lingering on and I wasn't getting pregnant as fast as I did with him. I was on my 2nd cycle of Clomid when I got pregnant with her. With this one, Clomid didn't work so well..so we'll see what happens. Yeah, I doubled check with them today and IUI & IVF are fully covered as long as medically necessary, so they said usually as long as the Dr. submits a report it's done..but I don't want to move to IVF if I don't have to. My DH was also 21 months old when I conceived our 2nd! Let's hope for February :bfp:
> 
> IUI is not expensive, but IVF definitely is..I had a few friends that underwent that at full cost out of their pocket but they got what they wanted :)
> 
> Yeah i called about our insurance- we have EPO and they hardly cover much of anything. IUI with sperm wash is $340. I cant imagine how much IVF would be!Click to expand...

$15000 a time!!!!!!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Wow! That's crazy, not sure why I thought it's still 5000$ each time! Holy cow. Well I hope you get your bfp naturally as well! I have regular cycles and regular positive opk's but it's still not happening. I'll have to see how these tests come back! Do them while I can, it's not always that I dont have copays or deductibles! Lol


----------



## moter98

Do you know if you had the PCO when you had your first two?


----------



## moter98

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Wow! That's crazy, not sure why I thought it's still 5000$ each time! Holy cow. Well I hope you get your bfp naturally as well! I have regular cycles and regular positive opk's but it's still not happening. I'll have to see how these tests come back! Do them while I can, it's not always that I dont have copays or deductibles! Lol

My brother said its $15000. And the IUI cost them $5000 a time. You think they are getting ripped off?


----------



## moter98

Guess what's on tonight? 16 and Pregnant!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

No I didn't know, I wasn't told so at least, I had ultrasounds back then too! 

I'm not sure about 5000 per IUI, they run from $300-$400 with sperm wash. IUI's arent that hard to do, it's only a catheter depositing sperm into the womans uterus. Usually they do that for low motility or cervical mucus issues in women, if you don't produce enough CM, it's hard for the sperm to swim up. IVFs I can understand are more, they're more invasive.


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Oh gosh! I was hooked on Lifetime movies of teenagers becoming pregnant, up until I started facing issues and kept thinking, how can that be?!


----------



## moter98

Cpkmomof2 said:


> No I didn't know, I wasn't told so at least, I had ultrasounds back then too!
> 
> I'm not sure about 5000 per IUI, they run from $300-$400 with sperm wash. IUI's arent that hard to do, it's only a catheter depositing sperm into the womans uterus. Usually they do that for low motility or cervical mucus issues in women, if you don't produce enough CM, it's hard for the sperm to swim up. IVFs I can understand are more, they're more invasive.

They have to pay for a bunch of meds plus procedure. I thought it was pretty high for IUI. I know other couples that paid $700 or less per time.

So you have normal cycles and positive opk's. Do you temp too? If so, did your chart look normal too?


----------



## Cpkmomof2

I know when I ovulate because I always spot and have a lot of pain in the area, much like stabbing cramps. Both times I went in for my progesterone level check at Cd21 my numbers were low, but I had all my ovulation symptoms plus a positive opk, so when I showed the doctor, he said he may have tested my progesterone prematurely. So I never know what happened. 

I don't even know how to chart or the temps thing. We just BD cd12-16 and still :bfn:, I'm starting to think it's more than a coincidence so we will find out. What do your opk's say? I am also on Ovex and Utrophin, plus Prenatals but I just started them. I heard they help... A lot! So worth looking into. The Ovex supports ovarian function, whereas Utrophin supports uterine function and maintains a healthy lining for implantation. A friend of Mine was seeing a holistic doctor and he recommended them to me. If you need any info on them let me know.


----------



## moter98

I get positive opk's, my chart shows I've o'd and my temps stay high till AF. The one wieed thing though is I get positive opk's for up to five days. Another person in here had the same thing and asked her dr and was told its ok to have a long surge so in hoping it's nothing to worry about. Thats all I can think of that is in any way out of the ordinary


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Thats what I have, my doctor ran the test and told me I have a hormonal imbalance which shows me my LH lingers on when it really doesn't. You need to have your LH and FSH levels checked, mine are the opposite of eachother. I was so upset when I kept seeing positive everyday I was like, this can't be right! If you read in the back of the box, it tells you the reasons it may show positive for a long period of time. I know I get the surge, but I'm not sure if my egg gets released, that's the problem.


----------



## Cpkmomof2

And on the ultrasounds I have had, I have multiple follicles which haven't really grown to maturity, so that explains it for me!


----------



## Pinky32

Morning girls

Well after a crappy day yesterday, Im feeling a lot better today - the situation is out of my hands so no point me panicing and worrying about it.

I have no idea what is going on with ov - i know each cycle is different but ive got no noticable temp dip yet

I was so down last night that i didnt take my AC but i did this morning - ive had light cramps again this morning which could be the ov pains as its slightly on right side - who knows

Its cold and what i thought was light rain im now thinking is snow but its not settling

Im going to help my mum some more today to get my mind off things - just in case the snow settles later and we cant do it tomoz

Hope you girls are all good

xx


----------



## rooster100

hi girls, well af is starting to show her ugly face. have been trying not to cry at work all morning which is hard. have decided to get hypontherapy to relax as i feel this has taken over my life compeltly and nothing else maters. the hypno is 100 a session and so it better work!!
glad your feeling better pinky :)
hope evryone else is well xxx


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> hi girls, well af is starting to show her ugly face. have been trying not to cry at work all morning which is hard. have decided to get hypontherapy to relax as i feel this has taken over my life compeltly and nothing else maters. the hypno is 100 a session and so it better work!!
> glad your feeling better pinky :)
> hope evryone else is well xxx

awwwww hunny im so sorry :hug:


----------



## moter98

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Thats what I have, my doctor ran the test and told me I have a hormonal imbalance which shows me my LH lingers on when it really doesn't. You need to have your LH and FSH levels checked, mine are the opposite of eachother. I was so upset when I kept seeing positive everyday I was like, this can't be right! If you read in the back of the box, it tells you the reasons it may show positive for a long period of time. I know I get the surge, but I'm not sure if my egg gets released, that's the problem.

Do you get positive opk's all month?


----------



## moter98

Sorry AF got you rooster. :(


----------



## moter98

Glad today is better for you pinky! Looks like O is holding off for you. I think your body is trying to synch your cycle with mine!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Glad today is better for you pinky! Looks like O is holding off for you. I think your body is trying to synch your cycle with mine!

yes i think its holding off for you hunny

i had a little ov pain this morning which lasted about 5 mins - gone now

no temp dip or rise which is good - still have ewcm


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Hope everyone is well. I saw THe Decendents at the cinema tonight which was quite good, george clooney yum! I am still getting cramps and I keep pretending I can't feel them! Ignorance is bliss! Xx
> 
> Its beany snuggling in thats why you had the cramps!!
> 
> I still say keep some pma.
> 
> Im glad to hear the movie is great...Matt wants to go see that!Click to expand...
> 
> Well Thomas (DH) thought it was really boring! But I liked it, although u might be better off getting it on DVD.
> PMA PMA PMA !!! I don't have af cramps!! PMA!!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Look at it this way...you dont have the witch!! Thats a great sign!! When/are/if you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Well af is due tomorrow but could be as late as thurs. I normally have a 26 day cycle but sometimes it's a cheeky 28.if I didn't have af by friday I would test.
> Don't have any symptoms exept sore back, cramps, and slight bb ache but I get that every month with af.
> 
> Wouldn't it be good if we got af like once a week for a day and the ttw was for 3 days! That would be amazing!!
> 
> Are you ok pinky? Your very quite tonight? Xx:hugs:Click to expand...

3 day ttw would be fantastic!!

So today could be d-day then! Exciting!! Youre not going to get af...youre going to get a bfp! :happydance: Im excited for you chick :D


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> dont worry about me rachael - i;ll survive - just having a low low low low day today
> 
> :hug:

Remember that I loves you honey <3 :hugs: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> no PMA?
> 
> Sarahs not gonna be a happy bunny :bunny:

No shes not! 5 minutes in the naughty corner, 6 minutes on the bad girl step, and 7 minutes reading my signature block!

GO!


----------



## sarahuk

oooo we broke 4k posts...yay! :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> no PMA?
> 
> Sarahs not gonna be a happy bunny :bunny:
> 
> oh, i love the bunny!Click to expand...

I love your new piccie!! SOOOOOOO cute!!!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> they should get rid of the xmas ones
> 
> i know. i would like to see some new onesClick to expand...
> 
> oooh whats my lil angel wearing there?Click to expand...
> 
> A dragon costume his first HalloweenClick to expand...
> 
> he looks sooooooooooooooooooooo cute
> 
> i wouldnt mind having a boy if he looked like adenClick to expand...

Hes seriously gorgeous isnt he? :) Little heartbreaker in the making there...be ready for all those girls upset mothers to arrive on your doorstep!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> right my lil american pie!
> 
> im off to bed, its 12.40pm
> 
> hoping for a "normal"temp tomoz - no dips or rise - fingers crossed
> 
> have a good evening hunnybun
> 
> thank you for being there for me today - REALLY appreciated
> 
> Luv ya lots :hugs:

Well we all luv you lady. Remember that!

i see the temps are looking nice and consistent! I wouldnt worry about them though even if they went..some months youll get x happen and some months Y :)


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> no PMA?
> 
> Sarahs not gonna be a happy bunny :bunny:
> 
> No shes not! 5 minutes in the naughty corner, 6 minutes on the bad girl step, and 7 minutes reading my signature block!
> 
> GO!Click to expand...

blimey your strict!!!!!!

right im off to help my mum move more crap to new flat - see you girlies in a while

xx


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> right my lil american pie!
> 
> im off to bed, its 12.40pm
> 
> hoping for a "normal"temp tomoz - no dips or rise - fingers crossed
> 
> have a good evening hunnybun
> 
> thank you for being there for me today - REALLY appreciated
> 
> Luv ya lots :hugs:
> 
> Well we all luv you lady. Remember that!
> 
> i see the temps are looking nice and consistent! I wouldnt worry about them though even if they went..some months youll get x happen and some months Y :)Click to expand...

awww thank you hunybun :hug:

its one thing getting af at the end of the tww but to not get the chance of the tww is worse

fingers crossed things change in a day or two
xx


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> We have been TTC #3 since August, two failed Clomid cycles, so now I'm FINALLY seeing an RE and he's running some tests. Like HSG, SIS..etc etc. I'm not classified as trying to conceive for a long time, but he's just being precautious I guess! We will have to see how my tests come back to really find out what he needs to put me on. I have PCO (not PCOS,) pretty regular cycles but a million microscopal cycts on each ovary which come and go with each cycle, but the follicles don't seem to mature. I'm happy that I can finally see a Dr. that will monitor the follicles, usually GYN's don't do that..keeping my hopes high for February!
> 
> My little ones are 7 y/o & 4 y/o..they would definitely understand if mommy's going to have another one.
> 
> Have you been prescribed anything? What seems to be your issue?
> 
> Good luck to you and tons of baby dust!

Hey and welcome!

Its good that youre getting all the analysis done hun...atleast youll know if there are any other underlying issues and can get them sorted and on your way to yout bfp!

I havent been prescribed anything yet or know what my issues are. We decided to come off BC in Dec 09, but didnt hit it full on with all guns blaring for another year. I dont have any children but fell pregnant 6 weeks after really tracking everything but it was ectopic. Been almost a year and no bfp since! SO...im seeing my doctor in 10 days, ironically, the day the witch is now due, to see if I can get some testing to see if there are any issues :)

xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! That's crazy, not sure why I thought it's still 5000$ each time! Holy cow. Well I hope you get your bfp naturally as well! I have regular cycles and regular positive opk's but it's still not happening. I'll have to see how these tests come back! Do them while I can, it's not always that I dont have copays or deductibles! Lol
> 
> My brother said its $15000. And the IUI cost them $5000 a time. You think they are getting ripped off?Click to expand...

I know what I think...Im glad I dont live in the US! Thats insane!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Morning girls
> 
> Well after a crappy day yesterday, Im feeling a lot better today - the situation is out of my hands so no point me panicing and worrying about it.
> 
> I have no idea what is going on with ov - i know each cycle is different but ive got no noticable temp dip yet
> 
> I was so down last night that i didnt take my AC but i did this morning - ive had light cramps again this morning which could be the ov pains as its slightly on right side - who knows
> 
> Its cold and what i thought was light rain im now thinking is snow but its not settling
> 
> Im going to help my mum some more today to get my mind off things - just in case the snow settles later and we cant do it tomoz
> 
> Hope you girls are all good
> 
> xx

You wont temp dip for ov each cycle chick so dont worry about that :) Ive only done it a couple of months...so its also quite normal for temps to just be consistent before ovulation. Your only real truthfull indicator of imminent ov is the opk, temps are too variable.

Hope you dont overdo things again with your moms place...give that arm a chance to rest!!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> hi girls, well af is starting to show her ugly face. have been trying not to cry at work all morning which is hard. have decided to get hypontherapy to relax as i feel this has taken over my life compeltly and nothing else maters. the hypno is 100 a session and so it better work!!
> glad your feeling better pinky :)
> hope evryone else is well xxx

Oh sweetheart ;(

I am absolutely guttered for you. Its hard when it hits...so know that we are here if you need a good rant. Let today be your miserable day, and then tomorrow will be cd2 and we want that pma back lady to attack this next cycle as your last!

Massive :hugs:

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> right my lil american pie!
> 
> im off to bed, its 12.40pm
> 
> hoping for a "normal"temp tomoz - no dips or rise - fingers crossed
> 
> have a good evening hunnybun
> 
> thank you for being there for me today - REALLY appreciated
> 
> Luv ya lots :hugs:
> 
> Well we all luv you lady. Remember that!
> 
> i see the temps are looking nice and consistent! I wouldnt worry about them though even if they went..some months youll get x happen and some months Y :)Click to expand...
> 
> awww thank you hunybun :hug:
> 
> its one thing getting af at the end of the tww but to not get the chance of the tww is worse
> 
> fingers crossed things change in a day or two
> xxClick to expand...

I can understand that...but...its not a worthless cycle...youll get what you need and be joining me in 2ww :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies,

Hope you are all holding up ok today?

My cold is leaving the building!! Spent my morning :happydance: and :loony: :D So happy!

Feel a bit...meh today. I knew it was coming but ive got my crosshairs now. Now nothing I can do about it and so I have that "fuck" feeling. BUT, all we can do is what we do and see what happens.

xxx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! That's crazy, not sure why I thought it's still 5000$ each time! Holy cow. Well I hope you get your bfp naturally as well! I have regular cycles and regular positive opk's but it's still not happening. I'll have to see how these tests come back! Do them while I can, it's not always that I dont have copays or deductibles! Lol
> 
> My brother said its $15000. And the IUI cost them $5000 a time. You think they are getting ripped off?Click to expand...
> 
> I know what I think...Im glad I dont live in the US! Thats insane!!Click to expand...

We really are stuck with very expensive health insurance. I only see it getting worse with the new laws they just passed. Some have better plans, but sadly we do not cause we cannot be part of a group plan. It will cost us $9000 to have a baby. $18000 if I get pregnant and have baby the next calander year. This is all plus the premiums we pay! And why I'm hoping all we need to save up for is cost of having a baby, not fertility issues too!!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all holding up ok today?
> 
> My cold is leaving the building!! Spent my morning :happydance: and :loony: :D So happy!
> 
> Feel a bit...meh today. I knew it was coming but ive got my crosshairs now. Now nothing I can do about it and so I have that "fuck" feeling. BUT, all we can do is what we do and see what happens.
> 
> xxx

3 dpo already!!!! Can't wait to join you. Tww is more fun. It's all the suspense and hope I think. Up until those last days of it where I feel AF coming and just k ow I'm out. Keep waiting not to get those signs, lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky, take it easy today! No heavy lifting.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! That's crazy, not sure why I thought it's still 5000$ each time! Holy cow. Well I hope you get your bfp naturally as well! I have regular cycles and regular positive opk's but it's still not happening. I'll have to see how these tests come back! Do them while I can, it's not always that I dont have copays or deductibles! Lol
> 
> My brother said its $15000. And the IUI cost them $5000 a time. You think they are getting ripped off?Click to expand...
> 
> I know what I think...Im glad I dont live in the US! Thats insane!!Click to expand...
> 
> We really are stuck with very expensive health insurance. I only see it getting worse with the new laws they just passed. Some have better plans, but sadly we do not cause we cannot be part of a group plan. It will cost us $9000 to have a baby. $18000 if I get pregnant and have baby the next calander year. This is all plus the premiums we pay! And why I'm hoping all we need to save up for is cost of having a baby, not fertility issues too!!Click to expand...

I think now I understand a lot of the posts from american ladies and why there is so much stress around it now. We complain about our health service here but we are actually really lucky that we dont have to pay for the health care. It must really pile on the presure though if you start to get to the point where youve been trying for a long time and gotten nowhere. Dont need to be worried about the $s as well as wondering if everything is ok!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all holding up ok today?
> 
> My cold is leaving the building!! Spent my morning :happydance: and :loony: :D So happy!
> 
> Feel a bit...meh today. I knew it was coming but ive got my crosshairs now. Now nothing I can do about it and so I have that "fuck" feeling. BUT, all we can do is what we do and see what happens.
> 
> xxx
> 
> 3 dpo already!!!! Can't wait to join you. Tww is more fun. It's all the suspense and hope I think. Up until those last days of it where I feel AF coming and just k ow I'm out. Keep waiting not to get those signs, lolClick to expand...

I think youre going to have a good cycle this month, I really do. But I also reckon youre going to get some cramping and be so convinced that af is coming and get a major shock of a bfp!! This is why I stopped trusting cramps before af. I remember my bfp cycle I had period pains a week before my af due daye and knew I was out!

I cant wait for you ladies to join me on the other side...its lonely over here!! Im trying to not let the hope and suspence get the better of me this time around because ive had way too many months of dissapointment! After my awesome triphastic chart...I dont care if I get flat temps or no symptoms whatsoever now. I just dont want the witch! :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

hi girls

im home, im cold, i broke a nail, broke the ring which sits snugly on my finger joint

now sitting here with a cuppa having mended my nail, repaired ring - now trying to de-frost myself


----------



## sarahuk

Try the microwave chick!!

Nah but...sad about your gorgeous nails! And about the ring :( Make sure to get yourself warmed up asap though, you dont want my cold!!


----------



## Pinky32

i fixed my ring woooo hoooooo

AND just got a call!!!!! Gonna call you to tell you all about it :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







ring.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Faythe

Hey Pinky!

My order for HPT's should be here tomorrow or Thursday so will post them on ASAP :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

Hiya faythe

Awww thats brill - thank you

xx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! That's crazy, not sure why I thought it's still 5000$ each time! Holy cow. Well I hope you get your bfp naturally as well! I have regular cycles and regular positive opk's but it's still not happening. I'll have to see how these tests come back! Do them while I can, it's not always that I dont have copays or deductibles! Lol
> 
> My brother said its $15000. And the IUI cost them $5000 a time. You think they are getting ripped off?Click to expand...
> 
> I know what I think...Im glad I dont live in the US! Thats insane!!Click to expand...
> 
> We really are stuck with very expensive health insurance. I only see it getting worse with the new laws they just passed. Some have better plans, but sadly we do not cause we cannot be part of a group plan. It will cost us $9000 to have a baby. $18000 if I get pregnant and have baby the next calander year. This is all plus the premiums we pay! And why I'm hoping all we need to save up for is cost of having a baby, not fertility issues too!!Click to expand...
> 
> I think now I understand a lot of the posts from american ladies and why there is so much stress around it now. We complain about our health service here but we are actually really lucky that we dont have to pay for the health care. It must really pile on the presure though if you start to get to the point where youve been trying for a long time and gotten nowhere. Dont need to be worried about the $s as well as wondering if everything is ok!Click to expand...

It's just the way it is here. If we really needed to, I could find a better job that offers some benefits. Most people get better deductibles than we do. But most insurance here doesn't cover fertility issues anymore.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all holding up ok today?
> 
> My cold is leaving the building!! Spent my morning :happydance: and :loony: :D So happy!
> 
> Feel a bit...meh today. I knew it was coming but ive got my crosshairs now. Now nothing I can do about it and so I have that "fuck" feeling. BUT, all we can do is what we do and see what happens.
> 
> xxx
> 
> 3 dpo already!!!! Can't wait to join you. Tww is more fun. It's all the suspense and hope I think. Up until those last days of it where I feel AF coming and just k ow I'm out. Keep waiting not to get those signs, lolClick to expand...
> 
> I think youre going to have a good cycle this month, I really do. But I also reckon youre going to get some cramping and be so convinced that af is coming and get a major shock of a bfp!! This is why I stopped trusting cramps before af. I remember my bfp cycle I had period pains a week before my af due daye and knew I was out!
> 
> I cant wait for you ladies to join me on the other side...its lonely over here!! Im trying to not let the hope and suspence get the better of me this time around because ive had way too many months of dissapointment! After my awesome triphastic chart...I dont care if I get flat temps or no symptoms whatsoever now. I just dont want the witch! :haha:Click to expand...

With ds I had zero symptoms except a bfp, lol! I know they can be the same as AF too. It's just hard to believe it could be either when every month the exact same thing happens before AF arrives


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> hi girls
> 
> im home, im cold, i broke a nail, broke the ring which sits snugly on my finger joint
> 
> now sitting here with a cuppa having mended my nail, repaired ring - now trying to de-frost myself

Warm up girl! I'm working out in the cold today. Have a bunch of stuff to clean up in the shop. Just on lunch break now. It's not too bad out there. It's in the 30's here and I'm in an enclosed building so that helps.


----------



## Pinky32

Pma pma pma pma pma


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i fixed my ring woooo hoooooo
> 
> AND just got a call!!!!! Gonna call you to tell you all about it :happydance:

Hey I wanna know too! Was it from a certain someone ?


----------



## Pinky32

i emailed you all about it hunnybun


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i emailed you all about it hunnybun

Oh. I better check my email, lol!


----------



## Pinky32

you n sarah were my rock yesterday - def wouldnt have made it thru the day without you two so i had to email you to tell you whats happened


----------



## moter98

:wohoo:


----------



## Pinky32

there isnt a smilie for the cheesy grin i have on my face


----------



## moter98

I hate to say it, ok I love to say it..... I told ya so!!
Hehe!


----------



## Pinky32

heres my opk from 3.30pm today
 



Attached Files:







31 Jan 3.30pm OPK.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> I hate to say it, ok I love to say it..... I told ya so!!
> Hehe!

you are so damm annoying sometimes grrrrrrrrrrrrr

youve been dying to say that you were right all week!!!!! :haha:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> heres my opk from 3.30pm today

Looks like o is approaching


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> heres my opk from 3.30pm today
> 
> Looks like o is approachingClick to expand...

as long as its after lunchtime tomorrow


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I hate to say it, ok I love to say it..... I told ya so!!
> Hehe!
> 
> you are so damm annoying sometimes grrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> youve been dying to say that you were right all week!!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

Just been biding my time.........


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> heres my opk from 3.30pm today
> 
> Looks like o is approachingClick to expand...
> 
> as long as its after lunchtime tomorrowClick to expand...

Even if it's positive now you'd still be good to go. You will o 12-36 hours after your first positive opk. Then the egg hangs around for another 24 hours after that.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I hate to say it, ok I love to say it..... I told ya so!!
> Hehe!
> 
> you are so damm annoying sometimes grrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> youve been dying to say that you were right all week!!!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Just been biding my time.........Click to expand...

:ninja:


----------



## Faythe

That OPK is looking good hun. Should be any day now! :D


----------



## Pinky32

thanks faythe - fingers cross thurs - that would be perfect!


----------



## Faythe

Does it coincide well with timing then? :D

Chris has randomly bought hot cross buns lol. Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Does it coincide well with timing then? :D
> 
> Chris has randomly bought hot cross buns lol. Mmmmmmmm

im seeing OH tomorrow morning/lunchtime :winkwink::thumbup:

oooh i had some today


----------



## Faythe

Yay! Should deffo work out well then!

I just snaffled one :haha: it was goooooooooooooood


----------



## Pinky32

its so hard when you dont live with OH to get timing right and its even harder now with his baby - but tomorrow i will be ready to pounce lol


----------



## Faythe

Jump on him like a tiger, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrowl


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Jump on him like a tiger, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrowl

oh yeah!!!!!!!

im like the tiger from frosties

theirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr greattttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Faythe

Mmmmm frosties are good!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Mmmm Frosties are good.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i fixed my ring woooo hoooooo
> 
> AND just got a call!!!!! Gonna call you to tell you all about it :happydance:

Looks so glam!

Still jealous of your talons though!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls
> 
> im home, im cold, i broke a nail, broke the ring which sits snugly on my finger joint
> 
> now sitting here with a cuppa having mended my nail, repaired ring - now trying to de-frost myself
> 
> Warm up girl! I'm working out in the cold today. Have a bunch of stuff to clean up in the shop. Just on lunch break now. It's not too bad out there. It's in the 30's here and I'm in an enclosed building so that helps.Click to expand...

We miss you when youre working Tina... :cry: ....no fair! x


----------



## Faythe

Girls, I have to ask the question...... are you still OK me posting in here? Can't help but feel a different vibe :/


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> you n sarah were my rock yesterday - def wouldnt have made it thru the day without you two so i had to email you to tell you whats happened

Its cos we love you chickadee.

Matt loves you too..he keeps saying how lovely you sound. AND, I bugged him for months to dye his hair again but noooo. But now youve told him too hes bloody doing it!! Something wrong in this picture!

We always here for you hun. We are rocks for each other! x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> I hate to say it, ok I love to say it..... I told ya so!!
> Hehe!

I told her too...but theres no swaying Charlotte from her ideas when shes stuck on one...stubborn gal!! :) xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> heres my opk from 3.30pm today

Looking good Char! Right on track :winkwink:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I hate to say it, ok I love to say it..... I told ya so!!
> Hehe!
> 
> I told her too...but theres no swaying Charlotte from her ideas when shes stuck on one...stubborn gal!! :) xxClick to expand...

That she is!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> its so hard when you dont live with OH to get timing right and its even harder now with his baby - but tomorrow i will be ready to pounce lol

We expect confirmation that Mission has been accomplised!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Girls, I have to ask the question...... are you still OK me posting in here? Can't help but feel a different vibe :/

What? Of course girl! Yes you are pregnant, but you had a long hard road t o get here! We want to see weekly bump updates too. And we are bound to catch up with you, hopefully soon.


----------



## Faythe

Phew! I didn't want to upset anyone by posting in here 'ya know :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

blimney i go away for 10 mins now have to reply to this lot



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i fixed my ring woooo hoooooo
> 
> AND just got a call!!!!! Gonna call you to tell you all about it :happydance:
> 
> Looks so glam!
> 
> Still jealous of your talons though!Click to expand...

my nails look like crap after all the boxes and bags ive moved this week



sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls
> 
> im home, im cold, i broke a nail, broke the ring which sits snugly on my finger joint
> 
> now sitting here with a cuppa having mended my nail, repaired ring - now trying to de-frost myself
> 
> Warm up girl! I'm working out in the cold today. Have a bunch of stuff to clean up in the shop. Just on lunch break now. It's not too bad out there. It's in the 30's here and I'm in an enclosed building so that helps.Click to expand...
> 
> We miss you when youre working Tina... :cry: ....no fair! xClick to expand...

here here!



Faythe said:


> Girls, I have to ask the question...... are you still OK me posting in here? Can't help but feel a different vibe :/

mummy bear - are your hormones playing tricks on you again - your cool in here = why wouldnt you be :thumbup:

im well jel of you though - im not going to deny that but dont want you to leave 



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> you n sarah were my rock yesterday - def wouldnt have made it thru the day without you two so i had to email you to tell you whats happened
> 
> Its cos we love you chickadee.
> 
> Matt loves you too..he keeps saying how lovely you sound. AND, I bugged him for months to dye his hair again but noooo. But now youve told him too hes bloody doing it!! Something wrong in this picture!
> 
> We always here for you hun. We are rocks for each other! xClick to expand...

matt makes me laugh - im gonna tell him to go ginger next lol



sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I hate to say it, ok I love to say it..... I told ya so!!
> Hehe!
> 
> I told her too...but theres no swaying Charlotte from her ideas when shes stuck on one...stubborn gal!! :) xxClick to expand...

dont start tina off - shes been rowing with me in email for 2 days :dohh:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> its so hard when you dont live with OH to get timing right and its even harder now with his baby - but tomorrow i will be ready to pounce lol
> 
> We expect confirmation that Mission has been accomplised!Click to expand...

omg i nearly wet myself when i read that!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Phew! I didn't want to upset anyone by posting in here 'ya know :hugs:

You upset me.

Bugger off.

:haha: :doh: :D :D


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> its so hard when you dont live with OH to get timing right and its even harder now with his baby - but tomorrow i will be ready to pounce lol
> 
> We expect confirmation that Mission has been accomplised!Click to expand...
> 
> omg i nearly wet myself when i read that!Click to expand...

U sure its not just super ewcm :D


----------



## Faythe

Girlies, this might be a random question to ask but after seeing something online about hcg levels I am a bit confuzzled.

Last September I was in hospital with bad stomach craps and when the guy scanned me he said I 'think' I can see a small sac but he'd take bloods to confirm and call me next day. So queue next day and my levels were at 5 but he said I wasn't pregnant. Now, here's the odd thing, when I spoke to dr last week they asked me previous medical history like was this my first pregnancy and then went on to say 'oh, we have you down as pregnancy in September last year' - was I mislead about my bloods?


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> its so hard when you dont live with OH to get timing right and its even harder now with his baby - but tomorrow i will be ready to pounce lol
> 
> We expect confirmation that Mission has been accomplised!Click to expand...
> 
> omg i nearly wet myself when i read that!Click to expand...
> 
> U sure its not just super ewcm :DClick to expand...

WARNING TMI

When i was at my mums earlier, i thought i had wet myself, but its the ewcm - it stained my knickers!!!!!!!!

theres not tons of it, just lots of little bits


----------



## sarahuk

Its not so much that. Everyone carries a small level of hcg for various reasons. Anything 5 or less is considered not pregnancy related, and that youre not pregnant. Anything above that signifies pregnancy.

It could have been a cyst or anything that caused the hcg to spike, since it can be a byproduct of other things. It would be hard to tell what had caused it at the time without checking into it hun x


----------



## Pinky32

Houston we have blast off!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> its so hard when you dont live with OH to get timing right and its even harder now with his baby - but tomorrow i will be ready to pounce lol
> 
> We expect confirmation that Mission has been accomplised!Click to expand...
> 
> omg i nearly wet myself when i read that!Click to expand...
> 
> U sure its not just super ewcm :DClick to expand...
> 
> WARNING TMI
> 
> When i was at my mums earlier, i thought i had wet myself, but its the ewcm - it stained my knickers!!!!!!!!
> 
> theres not tons of it, just lots of little bitsClick to expand...

I had something similar and im in 2ww!!! I looked like id wet myself. The joys of being a woman eh? :D


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> its so hard when you dont live with OH to get timing right and its even harder now with his baby - but tomorrow i will be ready to pounce lol
> 
> We expect confirmation that Mission has been accomplised!Click to expand...
> 
> omg i nearly wet myself when i read that!Click to expand...
> 
> U sure its not just super ewcm :DClick to expand...
> 
> WARNING TMI
> 
> When i was at my mums earlier, i thought i had wet myself, but its the ewcm - it stained my knickers!!!!!!!!
> 
> theres not tons of it, just lots of little bitsClick to expand...
> 
> I had something similar and im in 2ww!!! I looked like id wet myself. The joys of being a woman eh? :DClick to expand...

i cant believe all these things happen to us and all men have is

voice deepening
facial hair - grow a beard, not a problem
bd on demand


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Houston we have blast off!!!!!!!!

Either youve crapped yourself or we have an opk! IF a picture is incoming..im hoping for the latter...


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> its so hard when you dont live with OH to get timing right and its even harder now with his baby - but tomorrow i will be ready to pounce lol
> 
> We expect confirmation that Mission has been accomplised!Click to expand...
> 
> omg i nearly wet myself when i read that!Click to expand...
> 
> U sure its not just super ewcm :DClick to expand...
> 
> WARNING TMI
> 
> When i was at my mums earlier, i thought i had wet myself, but its the ewcm - it stained my knickers!!!!!!!!
> 
> theres not tons of it, just lots of little bitsClick to expand...
> 
> I had something similar and im in 2ww!!! I looked like id wet myself. The joys of being a woman eh? :DClick to expand...
> 
> i cant believe all these things happen to us and all men have is
> 
> voice deepening
> facial hair - grow a beard, not a problem
> bd on demandClick to expand...

Seriously..not hard to see who gets the better deal!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Houston we have blast off!!!!!!!!
> 
> Either youve crapped yourself or we have an opk! IF a picture is incoming..im hoping for the latter...Click to expand...


no thats what i;ll be saying afterwards lol




sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> its so hard when you dont live with OH to get timing right and its even harder now with his baby - but tomorrow i will be ready to pounce lol
> 
> We expect confirmation that Mission has been accomplised!Click to expand...
> 
> omg i nearly wet myself when i read that!Click to expand...
> 
> U sure its not just super ewcm :DClick to expand...
> 
> WARNING TMI
> 
> When i was at my mums earlier, i thought i had wet myself, but its the ewcm - it stained my knickers!!!!!!!!
> 
> theres not tons of it, just lots of little bitsClick to expand...
> 
> I had something similar and im in 2ww!!! I looked like id wet myself. The joys of being a woman eh? :DClick to expand...
> 
> i cant believe all these things happen to us and all men have is
> 
> voice deepening
> facial hair - grow a beard, not a problem
> bd on demandClick to expand...
> 
> Seriously..not hard to see who gets the better deal!Click to expand...

hmmmm well its not us


----------



## sarahuk

Nono..what you should be doing after is stroking your tummy and giving those spermies a little peptalk...i did it when matt was in the bathroom!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Nono..what you should be doing after is stroking your tummy and giving those spermies a little peptalk...i did it when matt was in the bathroom!

i do that while ive got my bum n legs up against the wall


----------



## sarahuk

I stopped putting my legs up...few months ago I had em up for 40 mins while reading my book..rolled over to edge of bed to go to bathroom and tried to stand up on dead legs...headbutted the bedroom door on the way down


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> I stopped putting my legs up...few months ago I had em up for 40 mins while reading my book..rolled over to edge of bed to go to bathroom and tried to stand up on dead legs...headbutted the bedroom door on the way down

haha @ dead legs

i only do it for 20 mins


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe..do we get piccies of your new hair? :D Tina showed..your turn!


----------



## Faythe

See that's odd because in EPU they have a chart on the wall about hcg and 5+ is allegedly positive, which is why I am confused :haha:

Why tell me negative but then write on my notes that I had a pregnancy in September? Wish they'd bloody well get it right 'ya know?!


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Faythe..do we get piccies of your new hair? :D Tina showed..your turn!

As long as you can deal with a silly face? :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

photo
photo
photo
photo


----------



## Faythe

I look STUPID and really ugly :blush:


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> See that's odd because in EPU they have a chart on the wall about hcg and 5+ is allegedly positive, which is why I am confused :haha:
> 
> Why tell me negative but then write on my notes that I had a pregnancy in September? Wish they'd bloody well get it right 'ya know?!

It is frustrating! Maybe with the lack of evidence and no bfp before you being admitted, they put it down to something else. 

OH! I think I just figured it out in my head!

The doctor that scanned me said the first time around that until hcg reaches a level of around 1500 theres normally no visable sac on a scan. Maybe with the score of 5 and no clear empty embryo sac they might have diagnosed it as just one of those things? It sounds like the sonographer wasnt sure. It could be something you could ask your doctor about next time! 

:shrug:


----------



## Pinky32

oh blah blah

show!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Faythe..do we get piccies of your new hair? :D Tina showed..your turn!
> 
> As long as you can deal with a silly face? :blush:Click to expand...

I look at my own every single day..I think we can cope! :D


----------



## Pinky32

i think all the emotions in past few days have got to me

its only 8pm and im shattered


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i think all the emotions in past few days have got to me
> 
> its only 8pm and im shattered

And the helping your mom too with the move wont have helped :)


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i think all the emotions in past few days have got to me
> 
> its only 8pm and im shattered
> 
> And the helping your mom too with the move wont have helped :)Click to expand...

:rofl: i had forgotten about that


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i think all the emotions in past few days have got to me
> 
> its only 8pm and im shattered
> 
> And the helping your mom too with the move wont have helped :)Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i had forgotten about thatClick to expand...

Must be due to all the excitement!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i think all the emotions in past few days have got to me
> 
> its only 8pm and im shattered
> 
> And the helping your mom too with the move wont have helped :)Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i had forgotten about thatClick to expand...
> 
> Must be due to all the excitement!Click to expand...

im so excited - just hope nothing happens

stop stop - PMA!


----------



## Faythe

Hang on a mojo! :haha:


----------



## Faythe

Sorry my lappy is being a donut. I am trying to upload it!


----------



## sarahuk

Inedeed..I am the PMA QUEEN...and I DEMAND you keep it!


----------



## Pinky32

im hungry but dont know what to eat


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> im hungry but dont know what to eat

spaghetti!


----------



## Pinky32

hmmmm i have some garlic bread


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> hmmmm i have some garlic bread

ok now im just jealous


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Sorry my lappy is being a donut. I am trying to upload it!

Upload faster!

Your baby will hatch before your photo!


----------



## Pinky32

i dont know how hundry i am lol


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i dont know how hundry i am lol

I dont know how hundry you are...but...

I think my man has a crush on you or something Charlotte. Hes been quiet for ages on his game and just turns around to me and im waiting to hear what he wants to say, hoping its something sweet...and whats he say?

Aww she sounds soooo lovely that charlotte does....

:grr: Wheres my love too?!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i dont know how hundry i am lol
> 
> I dont know how hundry you are...but...
> 
> I think my man has a crush on you or something Charlotte. Hes been quiet for ages on his game and just turns around to me and im waiting to hear what he wants to say, hoping its something sweet...and whats he say?
> 
> Aww she sounds soooo lovely that charlotte does....
> 
> :grr: Wheres my love too?!Click to expand...

:rofl:

what made him say that?

It was hours ago i spoke to him and that was via you

your fault for letting him hear me


----------



## SKP

Hello everyone :hi:

How is everyone?

Im doing good, feeling tired these days. I usually pull all nighters and sleep all day lol, but last night i felt like going to bed at 11, never had since high school. But for the life of me i could ot sleep.

So it wasnt until 1 i finally did, then i kepted waking up every hour.

Did a temp check, and it went up from 97.2 to 97.5, hoping ovulation is on its way. Last time temp dropped on cd 12 as well and it went up by 13 and confirmed ovulation.

I bd every second day before today, cant tonight or tomorrow, so hoping the spermies are still alive, since its known to last up to 5 days. If not o well, until next time then.

Going to stArtt progesterone on cd15, take it for 10 days, yhen hoping on day 26 it will come, since last time it came on my last da of progesterone.


----------



## Pinky32

p.s. now i want that pruning pic :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i dont know how hundry i am lol
> 
> I dont know how hundry you are...but...
> 
> I think my man has a crush on you or something Charlotte. Hes been quiet for ages on his game and just turns around to me and im waiting to hear what he wants to say, hoping its something sweet...and whats he say?
> 
> Aww she sounds soooo lovely that charlotte does....
> 
> :grr: Wheres my love too?!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> what made him say that?
> 
> It was hours ago i spoke to him and that was via you
> 
> your fault for letting him hear meClick to expand...

He says it every damn day you know!


----------



## sarahuk

SKP said:


> Hello everyone :hi:
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Im doing good, feeling tired these days. I usually pull all nighters and sleep all day lol, but last night i felt like going to bed at 11, never had since high school. But for the life of me i could ot sleep.
> 
> So it wasnt until 1 i finally did, then i kepted waking up every hour.
> 
> Did a temp check, and it went up from 97.2 to 97.5, hoping ovulation is on its way. Last time temp dropped on cd 12 as well and it went up by 13 and confirmed ovulation.
> 
> I bd every second day before today, cant tonight or tomorrow, so hoping the spermies are still alive, since its known to last up to 5 days. If not o well, until next time then.
> 
> Going to stArtt progesterone on cd15, take it for 10 days, yhen hoping on day 26 it will come, since last time it came on my last da of progesterone.

Hey!

Im not too bad ty! Hoping some of you ladies come join me in the 2ww...im lonely here atm!!

Sounds like youve got things planned out which is good :) Yay for incoming ov!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i dont know how hundry i am lol
> 
> I dont know how hundry you are...but...
> 
> I think my man has a crush on you or something Charlotte. Hes been quiet for ages on his game and just turns around to me and im waiting to hear what he wants to say, hoping its something sweet...and whats he say?
> 
> Aww she sounds soooo lovely that charlotte does....
> 
> :grr: Wheres my love too?!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> what made him say that?
> 
> It was hours ago i spoke to him and that was via you
> 
> your fault for letting him hear meClick to expand...
> 
> He says it every damn day you know!Click to expand...

awwww bless him

it doesnt mean anything hun - its because you answered the phone

BIG STEP little step BIG STEP little step


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> p.s. now i want that pruning pic :rofl:

i hope you mean the one of him after hes dyed his hair for you tomorrow..

And not the other one we talked about this morning hahaha


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i dont know how hundry i am lol
> 
> I dont know how hundry you are...but...
> 
> I think my man has a crush on you or something Charlotte. Hes been quiet for ages on his game and just turns around to me and im waiting to hear what he wants to say, hoping its something sweet...and whats he say?
> 
> Aww she sounds soooo lovely that charlotte does....
> 
> :grr: Wheres my love too?!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> what made him say that?
> 
> It was hours ago i spoke to him and that was via you
> 
> your fault for letting him hear meClick to expand...
> 
> He says it every damn day you know!Click to expand...
> 
> awwww bless him
> 
> it doesnt mean anything hun - its because you answered the phone
> 
> BIG STEP little step BIG STEP little stepClick to expand...

The steps are awesome :)

But he genuinely thinks you sound awesome and asks me every day how youre getting on bless him :)


----------



## Faythe

Feck sake! IE crashed!!

Anyhoo, me this morning looking like a twat

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/HairJan2012.jpg

And me in December looking normal-ish

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/MeDec-1.jpg

Please don't laugh :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> p.s. now i want that pruning pic :rofl:
> 
> i hope you mean the one of him after hes dyed his hair for you tomorrow..
> 
> And not the other one we talked about this morning hahahaClick to expand...

both :rofl:

only joking!!!!

the hair


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Feck sake! IE crashed!!
> 
> Anyhoo, me this morning looking like a twat
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/HairJan2012.jpg
> 
> And me in December looking normal-ish
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/MeDec-1.jpg
> 
> Please don't laugh :blush:

oooh that colour is lovely...which brand did you use? :thumbup:

I really like the colour on your wall too behind you! I want that colour :D


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> p.s. now i want that pruning pic :rofl:
> 
> i hope you mean the one of him after hes dyed his hair for you tomorrow..
> 
> And not the other one we talked about this morning hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> both :rofl:
> 
> only joking!!!!
> 
> the hairClick to expand...

which hair? :D Teehee!


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Feck sake! IE crashed!!
> 
> Anyhoo, me this morning looking like a twat
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/HairJan2012.jpg
> 
> And me in December looking normal-ish
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/MeDec-1.jpg
> 
> Please don't laugh :blush:

the hair looks lovely

that 2nd pic, you look about 12!

why would we laugh


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> p.s. now i want that pruning pic :rofl:
> 
> i hope you mean the one of him after hes dyed his hair for you tomorrow..
> 
> And not the other one we talked about this morning hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> both :rofl:
> 
> only joking!!!!
> 
> the hairClick to expand...
> 
> which hair? :D Teehee!Click to expand...

ok ok ok both please


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> p.s. now i want that pruning pic :rofl:
> 
> i hope you mean the one of him after hes dyed his hair for you tomorrow..
> 
> And not the other one we talked about this morning hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> both :rofl:
> 
> only joking!!!!
> 
> the hairClick to expand...
> 
> which hair? :D Teehee!Click to expand...
> 
> ok ok ok both pleaseClick to expand...

Kinkeh!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> p.s. now i want that pruning pic :rofl:
> 
> i hope you mean the one of him after hes dyed his hair for you tomorrow..
> 
> And not the other one we talked about this morning hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> both :rofl:
> 
> only joking!!!!
> 
> the hairClick to expand...
> 
> which hair? :D Teehee!Click to expand...
> 
> ok ok ok both please Click to expand...
> 
> Kinkeh!Click to expand...

defo!!!!!!!

bloody bnb is playing up again i see


----------



## sarahuk

yeah keeps crashing all the damn time!


----------



## Faythe

I don't look _that_ young :/


----------



## Pinky32

its doing my head in

every night its having problems


----------



## sarahuk

You do look young tho chick! :D Enjoy it! I wish I looked young now!


----------



## Faythe

I'm bloody 25 in May! *face palm*

I don't think I look younger that 22? Or do I? :s


----------



## Pinky32

blimey faythe - when your my age 25 is very young lol

nothing wrong with looking young hun


----------



## sarahuk

Id say you look about 19 to 20ish :) If I had to guess your age I wouldnt go for 25! :D


----------



## Faythe

I can imagine all the tutting I am going to get when I start showing because people are going to assume I am a teen :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

just tell them your tired and could they finish your homework for you :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

Haha awwww...Faythe...we arent going to see you on 16 & pregnant are we? :D :rofl:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Pinky32 said:


> just tell them your tired and could they finish your homework for you :rofl:

:haha:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> just tell them your tired and could they finish your homework for you :rofl:

HAHAHAHAHA omg i think i just peed a litle! That was a good one :D


----------



## Faythe

LMFAO! Nooo! I really _am_ turning 25 in May this year. Atleast my bike insurance will go down a decent chunk then :D


----------



## sarahuk

When I was turning 25 I had a quarter life crisis I tell you. I had it terrible then...wasnt bothered when I hit 30. I was so excited about my car insurance dropping...so much so i drove through a speed cam, got fined, and insurance bloody went up! 

:dohh:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Faythe said:


> LMFAO! Nooo! I really _am_ turning 25 in May this year. Atleast my bike insurance will go down a decent chunk then :D

Im 26 if that makes you feel better :D


----------



## sarahuk

Anyone else been watching that Call The Midwife btw?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

sarahuk said:


> Anyone else been watching that Call The Midwife btw?

never heard of it.


----------



## Pinky32

im watching Prisoners Wives - new drama


----------



## Faythe

Oh dear Sarah that's not good!

Well, my insurance expires in March so am going to let it lapse and then re-insure it in May and see if I can get some kind of storage insurance as I won't be riding it for atleast a year now.


----------



## Pinky32

6 hours later - still faint line
 



Attached Files:







31 jan 9pm OPK.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> 6 hours later - still faint line

congrats pinky! im so glad your second line has started to shine through!:thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

thank you rachael

you ok hun?


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> Anyone else been watching that Call The Midwife btw?

i watched it last week, keep forgetting to watch it! i read the book which was amazing. it was written by a midwife that worked in london in the 1950s. :flower:


----------



## Faythe

It'll get there Pinky!

Argh, I am so mad right now


----------



## Faythe

Oh btw Pinks, I've got some OPK's I am sending your way too xxx


----------



## Pinky32

wots up tam?


----------



## Pinky32

awwww bless you hunny x


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> thank you rachael
> 
> you ok hun?

not really:cry:
but you girls know what the first day of af feels like:wacko:
I am going to talk to a hypnotherapist tomorrow to try and help me not be so obsessed with this whole TTC thing.
i would say i think about it every 3 mins a day and then dream about it too. :dohh:
it doesnt help that im dying of backache and cramps too! xxx:nope:


----------



## Pinky32

first day is always the worst hun - we've all been there

tomorrow you will feel better xx

i would say that i prob think about it that much too - if im at home, im on here, if im out im checking my phone lol

take something for the backache and cramps


----------



## Faythe

Just a comment made in my journal that's put my nose out of joint. Grrr.


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> first day is always the worst hun - we've all been there
> 
> tomorrow you will feel better xx
> 
> i would say that i prob think about it that much too - if im at home, im on here, if im out im checking my phone lol
> 
> take something for the backache and cramps

Im the same, i am on bnb whenever i get free time. every time i see someone get a bfp i get my hopes up but its never me. i need to be able to deal with this better. will let you know in a few weeks if the hypno works! 
have taken pain killers but for the first day its always so painful they dont really work.
thanks for being so sweet x


----------



## Faythe

Rooster, sending you huge huggles. We're always here for you sweetness xxxx


----------



## moter98

Ahh! I can't keep up with all the posts today!

Faythe, you look lovely. And young! But you are young yet you little whipper snapper, lol!

Rooster, it will get better. I felt really down too when AF got me. I think it's pretty normal. Like Sarah said, let yourself be sad for a bit, then pma

Pinky, hope that line gets dark when you need it to!


----------



## rooster100

Faythe said:


> Rooster, sending you huge huggles. We're always here for you sweetness xxxx

:hugs:


----------



## Faythe

Yes but I don't look like I am in my teens, surely? :blush:

It's OK when I have all my tattoos out. I think in Summer people gather I'm older than I look :haha:


----------



## moter98

What comment Tamz?


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Just a comment made in my journal that's put my nose out of joint. Grrr.

what comment?



rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> first day is always the worst hun - we've all been there
> 
> tomorrow you will feel better xx
> 
> i would say that i prob think about it that much too - if im at home, im on here, if im out im checking my phone lol
> 
> take something for the backache and cramps
> 
> Im the same, i am on bnb whenever i get free time. every time i see someone get a bfp i get my hopes up but its never me. i need to be able to deal with this better. will let you know in a few weeks if the hypno works!
> have taken pain killers but for the first day its always so painful they dont really work.
> thanks for being so sweet xClick to expand...

its hard but we have to learn to cope somehow



moter98 said:


> Ahh! I can't keep up with all the posts today!
> 
> Faythe, you look lovely. And young! But you are young yet you little whipper snapper, lol!
> 
> Rooster, it will get better. I felt really down too when AF got me. I think it's pretty normal. Like Sarah said, let yourself be sad for a bit, then pma
> 
> Pinky, hope that line gets dark when you need it to!

wooooo hoooooo:happydance:


----------



## Faythe

Argh, it makes me angry. Let me go copy paste it.


----------



## Faythe

'Awww, haha, well deal with it. I wouldn't mind having those at the moment'

This person asked how I was feeling today and I said I felt a little sick. That was their reply. It's not the first comment that's been a little snide/catty either and it's really made me rage. Let me post my reply:

'I don't want to get in to an arguement but your comment has really offended me.

You ask if I have any symptoms and I said I felt sick. To then say 'deal with it' and then say you'd like to have those symptoms is not exactly a nice thing to say, is it?

At the end of the day lady, I have been through a tough time TTC and it's taking 14 months to conceive this baby. I am not complaining at all and despite feeling sick I am grateful for feeling this way because of how precious this LO is to me. It's almost like you're saying I don't appreciate to feel pants as a part of being pregnant but that you on the other hand would cherish it.

Perhaps I am going off the deep end but I dunno, just seems a little rude to me.'


----------



## Pinky32

please dont ask me unless you want me to be truthful


----------



## Faythe

What?


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! That was mean of them to say. While we all would love to be sick along with you right now, doesn't mean ladies need to be getting mean and nasty! Does she even realize how long it took you to get pregnant?


----------



## Faythe

I'm certain she does - it was my TTC journal title being Cycle 14 and my ticker also says it took 14 months to get my BFP.

It's not the first comment this person has made either which is why this has really got my back up.


----------



## Faythe

Pinky was your comment aimed at me?


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Pinky was your comment aimed at me?

yes but not in a rude way

i just meant please dont ask my opinion unless you want me to be honest

sorry i was typing with one hand while i was eating


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I'm certain she does - it was my TTC journal title being Cycle 14 and my ticker also says it took 14 months to get my BFP.
> 
> It's not the first comment this person has made either which is why this has really got my back up.

Why did she even ask how you are feeling then. Geez. What a bitch.
Ignore her. You don't need to listen to that crap.


----------



## Faythe

I wasn't asking your opinion Pinky? But I am intruiged now........

At the end of the day she was rude. She asked how I felt symptom wise, I told her. She then makes out that I am moaning when I am not and how she'd love to feel like that right now when:

a- she has been TTC for ONE month
b- that's just not the sort of thing you say to someone anyway

and c - it's not the first comment this person has made to me about how she'd appreciate it more than I.


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else been watching that Call The Midwife btw?
> 
> i watched it last week, keep forgetting to watch it! i read the book which was amazing. it was written by a midwife that worked in london in the 1950s. :flower:Click to expand...

Watch it online chick! Its awesome :D

Call The Midwife I Player


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> thank you rachael
> 
> you ok hun?
> 
> not really:cry:
> but you girls know what the first day of af feels like:wacko:
> I am going to talk to a hypnotherapist tomorrow to try and help me not be so obsessed with this whole TTC thing.
> i would say i think about it every 3 mins a day and then dream about it too. :dohh:
> it doesnt help that im dying of backache and cramps too! xxx:nope:Click to expand...

All too well my love :(

Massive hugs to you. First day is definitely the hardest though...tomorrow hopefully youll feel ready to attack this next cycle and make it the last <3

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Fay...

Calm...breathe!

I think this is just another misunderstanding. I dont think she was meaning it in a bitchy way, and I think its been possibly pushed out of proportion.

Shes northern, Im northern. I know the point she was trying to get across, and when I read the comment earlier I didnt see any straight out malice in it.

She asked how you were doing because shes intersted. You said how you felt, then said how you suddenly felt really sick then, and what she said afterwards is just a northern way of talking.

Shes not saying you dont deserve to be preggo, or that she deserves it more than you. Im sorry but I think youre reading it too fast without really seeing what shes saying.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I wasn't asking your opinion Pinky? But I am intruiged now........
> 
> At the end of the day she was rude. She asked how I felt symptom wise, I told her. She then makes out that I am moaning when I am not and how she'd love to feel like that right now when:
> 
> a- she has been TTC for ONE month
> b- that's just not the sort of thing you say to someone anyway
> 
> and c - it's not the first comment this person has made to me about how she'd appreciate it more than I.

I find it laughable she thinks she would appreciate it more than you having only been ttc for a month. I know I didn't appreciate this whole process and how much of a miracle it is when I got pregnant wit ds. It came so easily then that I had no idea how hard it can be when you try for a long time and it doesn't happen. I get it now! 
Tamz, she sounds like a mean and selfish person. Pay her no mind.


----------



## Faythe

Usually I wouldn't bite however, this is not the first thing that's been said to me which is why I am so annoyed about it all. On it's own I'd let it slide but as I said it's not the first thing that has been said to me and not only have I found it rude but so have others who've PM'd me to say wow, can't believe that was said.

I really am not a mellow dramatic. I take things how they typed out. Regardless of which ever way you look at it, the phrase 'well, get over it' IS rude.


----------



## sarahuk

she didnt say it like that. She also didnt say shed appreciate it more than you.

Im sorry...but i think this is just an overreaction of a situation which has been taken out of all context.

Its nothing more than a lingo problem. Any person from yorkshire would get what shes saying.


----------



## sarahuk

BTW ive said to my preggo bnb mate a bunch of times id love to have her sickness, just like that girl said to you..may mate has taken no offence to it. Shes saying enjoy it Faythe. I dont see much wrong with that. Just my opinion!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Usually I wouldn't bite however, this is not the first thing that's been said to me which is why I am so annoyed about it all. On it's own I'd let it slide but as I said it's not the first thing that has been said to me and not only have I found it rude but so have others who've PM'd me to say wow, can't believe that was said.
> 
> I really am not a mellow dramatic. I take things how they typed out. Regardless of which ever way you look at it, the phrase 'well, get over it' IS rude.

Not saying you are a mellow dramatic, but you cant just take things as they are typed out without thinking about it first before typing up a post aimed at the person, as it does jsut make it look like youre jumping in for an arguement. Shes been following your threads for a long time...and since shes also in your signature block as a buddy you havent taken too much offence to her before now.

I think you might have been better just pming the girl and saying you read it a bit negatively, and given her a chance to explain the lingo before jumping. Us yorkshire people say things differently to a lot of others, thats why when reading what people right you have to also consider the fact that one persons happy comment can be another persons nemesis. And all by accident, since here you meet people from all different walks of life.

Look at Tina...she probably doesnt undersdtand half of what I say most of the time! :D


----------



## Faythe

I didn't come here expecting you all the agree with me or get your pitch forks out but to just vent a bit of steam over a comment (of many!!!) that offended me.

And, I am not talking about the fact I think she was insinuating anything. I am talking about what she wrote.

'Well, get over it' - regardless of what context is a rude thing to say to someone.

If I can't let off a bit of steam over something that you can quite clearly see has offended/upset me then what's the bloody point in posting on this forum? 

Don't worry, I won't be troubling you anymore.

EDIT: She's in my siggy because I don't believe in being catty and removing someone like that because despite how many shit comments people can make to me, I still like to try and be nice back to them. Because that's how I am.


----------



## moter98

Lol! I admit to having to look up a few meanings of words Sarah!

However, how can you mistake well, get over it? That sounds like something really mean and hurtful to say! I don't see how that can sound nice in any context


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I didn't come here expecting you all the agree with me or get your pitch forks out but to just vent a bit of steam over a comment (of many!!!) that offended me.
> 
> And, I am not talking about the fact I think she was insinuating anything. I am talking about what she wrote.
> 
> 'Well, get over it' - regardless of what context is a rude thing to say to someone.
> 
> If I can't let off a bit of steam over something that you can quite clearly see has offended/upset me then what's the bloody point in posting on this forum?
> 
> Don't worry, I won't be troubling you anymore.
> 
> EDIT: She's in my siggy because I don't believe in being catty and removing someone like that because despite how many shit comments people can make to me, I still like to try and be nice back to them. Because that's how I am.

Don't you dare leave! I got what you're saying and I happen to agree with you. 
You need to stay here girl. I need baby bump updates!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Yes but you cant expect everyone to agree with you over "letting off steam" when its something thats been taken out of all context.

Im sorry that you think its getting the pitch forks out..but no offence your post back to her was just the same...you got yours out. Its something you should have taken privately with her rather than turning it into an arguement etc on your pregnancy journal...and im sure you would too.

You came here and by posting it are basically asking for people to agree with you. All ive said is that youre most likely misinterpreting her. You were the one quick to jump on her without clarifying the situation.

When posting in open forums you need to also be mindful to the fact that everyone talks differently and uses different terms. That was my only point. Noone here would take offence to that because we know what she meant. I was simply pointing that out as someone that lives in the next city.

Im sorry I just...I dont understand why youre signatureblocking her as a big buddy if shes been upsetting you so much in the past...surely this kind of discussion would have come up with her before now?


----------



## Faythe

I don't mean I was going to leave but will be keeping my cards closer to my chest in future and not confiding my upsets/stresses, etc.

:hugs:


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing today. I went to CVS and just picked up an ovulation kit just for the heck of it (not really hopeful today..) I tested..and it's positive. I'm only on CD7..GRRRR..I never know if this could be the real result or the fake result being I have PCO..it's NOT good to never know!

This is a pic..it looks pretty strong lined.



What CD is everyone on? What about you Moter?


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Lol! I admit to having to look up a few meanings of words Sarah!
> 
> However, how can you mistake well, get over it? That sounds like something really mean and hurtful to say! I don't see how that can sound nice in any context

Yorkshire people speak very differently than most other places Tina. She was also "awwwww"ing right before it. Any person from yoskshire would have taken her comment as "enjoy the ride". 

Im not trying to cause an argueent here. I just think this is swings and roundabouts here and that maybe the girl should have realised that not everyone uses the same phrases in the same place...but that fay also has to understand that not everyone talks the way she does either.


----------



## Faythe

Sarah, at no point did I say YOU guys were getting your pitchforks out. What I said was I wasn't expecting you guys to get them out and back me on this. As in you have your pitchforks out for this person who's pissed me off.

And I have not said at any point that I expect you guys to agree with me.


----------



## moter98

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Just checking in to see how everyone is doing today. I went to CVS and just picked up an ovulation kit just for the heck of it (not really hopeful today..) I tested..and it's positive. I'm only on CD7..GRRRR..I never know if this could be the real result or the fake result being I have PCO..it's NOT good to never know!
> 
> This is a pic..it looks pretty strong lined.
> 
> View attachment 333305
> 
> 
> What CD is everyone on? What about you Moter?

I'm cd5. That is a negative opk hun. The line needs to be as dark as or darker


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I don't mean I was going to leave but will be keeping my cards closer to my chest in future and not confiding my upsets/stresses, etc.
> 
> :hugs:

Its not about keeping things to yourself. Its also about being willing to see something from both angles, which I think you seem reluctant to do. Its like youre condeming the girl without really taking it with her personally. I bet if you spoke to her in PMs youd have known by now that what youve taken as an offensive comment really wasnt meant as such.


----------



## Faythe

Anyway, it seems there is no reasoning with you and tbh I am not in the mood to have a petty arguement over something that pissed me off and I was just sharing the fact I was pissed off.

You can sit there and say 'well it would have been said this way or that' all you like but it doesn't deter from the fact that it offended me. I didn't appreciate the comment, simple as. 

And perhaps I am just a doormat then eh? Too many people say shit stuff to me and yet I still muddle on and do my best by them despite what they might have said or done.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Lol! I admit to having to look up a few meanings of words Sarah!
> 
> However, how can you mistake well, get over it? That sounds like something really mean and hurtful to say! I don't see how that can sound nice in any context
> 
> Yorkshire people speak very differently than most other places Tina. She was also "awwwww"ing right before it. Any person from yoskshire would have taken her comment as "enjoy the ride".
> 
> Im not trying to cause an argueent here. I just think this is swings and roundabouts here and that maybe the girl should have realised that not everyone uses the same phrases in the same place...but that fay also has to understand that not everyone talks the way she does either.Click to expand...

Oh. In us we take offense to that kind of wording. That's why it's so hard when talking through text!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

moter98 said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Just checking in to see how everyone is doing today. I went to CVS and just picked up an ovulation kit just for the heck of it (not really hopeful today..) I tested..and it's positive. I'm only on CD7..GRRRR..I never know if this could be the real result or the fake result being I have PCO..it's NOT good to never know!
> 
> This is a pic..it looks pretty strong lined.
> 
> View attachment 333305
> 
> 
> What CD is everyone on? What about you Moter?
> 
> I'm cd5. That is a negative opk hun. The line needs to be as dark as or darkerClick to expand...


It's a bit darker in person than in the picture, but definitely not as dark as the control line. I thought negative was no line?? Maybe I'm confusing it with an HPT.


----------



## Pinky32

bloody bnb is doing my head in!!!!!!!!!!!

i must have refreshed 40 times


----------



## sarahuk

Youre right..pointless conversation. And no theres no reasoning because i simply asked you to calm down, appreciate that you might have gotten the wrong end of the stick, and speak with the person directly.

We as humans, can not be right all the time. That includes me. AND you.


----------



## Faythe

And no, it's never a case of not seeing things from another POV but in this case there isn't one to consider because regardless of who is right or wrong, it offended me. She could apologise and say it wasn't meant that way and that would be fine but it still wouldn't solve the fact that it upset me in the first place, would it.

Despite what you might think of me Sarah, or what you think you know, I am not the type of person who thinks I am always right (I rarely am) but I am not going to be made to feel bad for being pissed off over a comment that has upset me. As much as I am very opinionated and say what I think, I do tend to word things in a little more sensitive manner to others and know what is/is not an appropriate word or phrase to use towards someone.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Lol! I admit to having to look up a few meanings of words Sarah!
> 
> However, how can you mistake well, get over it? That sounds like something really mean and hurtful to say! I don't see how that can sound nice in any context
> 
> Yorkshire people speak very differently than most other places Tina. She was also "awwwww"ing right before it. Any person from yoskshire would have taken her comment as "enjoy the ride".
> 
> Im not trying to cause an argueent here. I just think this is swings and roundabouts here and that maybe the girl should have realised that not everyone uses the same phrases in the same place...but that fay also has to understand that not everyone talks the way she does either.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. In us we take offense to that kind of wording. That's why it's so hard when talking through text!Click to expand...

 But this is exactly what im saying tina. If you think something was said that you took a bit negatively..doesnt it make more sense to pm that person and ask them what they meant...consdiering shes been in contact with this person for a long time. Everyone has to read between the lines with text.

Fay responded to the girl with a "lol" responce. Then launched on her. I didnt say faythe wasnt in the wrong to be offended, I just think shes jumped to a conclusion.


----------



## moter98

Cpkmomof2 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Just checking in to see how everyone is doing today. I went to CVS and just picked up an ovulation kit just for the heck of it (not really hopeful today..) I tested..and it's positive. I'm only on CD7..GRRRR..I never know if this could be the real result or the fake result being I have PCO..it's NOT good to never know!
> 
> This is a pic..it looks pretty strong lined.
> 
> View attachment 333305
> 
> 
> What CD is everyone on? What about you Moter?
> 
> I'm cd5. That is a negative opk hun. The line needs to be as dark as or darkerClick to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a bit darker in person than in the picture, but definitely not as dark as the control line. I thought negative was no line?? Maybe I'm confusing it with an HPT.Click to expand...

It's different than hpts. You always have lh in your system and may always have a faint line on an opk. I do. It's when you have an lh surge that an opk will read positive, indicating o is approaching soon. The line will be as dark as or darker than the control line when you have your surge.


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> And no, it's never a case of not seeing things from another POV but in this case there isn't one to consider because regardless of who is right or wrong, it offended me. She could apologise and say it wasn't meant that way and that would be fine but it still wouldn't solve the fact that it upset me in the first place, would it.
> 
> Despite what you might think of me Sarah, or what you think you know, I am not the type of person who thinks I am always right (I rarely am) but I am not going to be made to feel bad for being pissed off over a comment that has upset me. As much as I am very opinionated and say what I think, I do tend to word things in a little more sensitive manner to others and know what is/is not an appropriate word or phrase to use towards someone.

Yes but maybe if youd pmd the girl and given her a chance to apologise...she might have done. Its not about PoV. I still believe it was just down to dialect. If shes offended you with something shed said im sure if youd explained it to her she would have understood where you were coming from.

She wouldnt have stalked your ttc journal and now your pregnancy journal if she wasnt routing for you hun.


----------



## Cpkmomof2

moter98 said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Just checking in to see how everyone is doing today. I went to CVS and just picked up an ovulation kit just for the heck of it (not really hopeful today..) I tested..and it's positive. I'm only on CD7..GRRRR..I never know if this could be the real result or the fake result being I have PCO..it's NOT good to never know!
> 
> This is a pic..it looks pretty strong lined.
> 
> View attachment 333305
> 
> 
> What CD is everyone on? What about you Moter?
> 
> I'm cd5. That is a negative opk hun. The line needs to be as dark as or darkerClick to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a bit darker in person than in the picture, but definitely not as dark as the control line. I thought negative was no line?? Maybe I'm confusing it with an HPT.Click to expand...
> 
> It's different than hpts. You always have lh in your system and may always have a faint line on an opk. I do. It's when you have an lh surge that an opk will read positive, indicating o is approaching soon. The line will be as dark as or darker than the control line when you have your surge.Click to expand...


Gotcha ;) Thanks for the explanation..I was thinking, really ..barely CD7? Im not that lucky! lol


----------



## Faythe

Actually, I didn't just put 'lol'. I said I was dealing with it and cracking on. I didn't want to say anything but then it really upset me so yeah, I did say something. Although I do not feel my post was rude to her and I did say at the end that perhaps I was jumping guns a bit with how I felt.

At the end of the day I cannot help my emotions. If something upsets me, then it upsets me. Doesn't matter whether that person was being malicious or not. And the only reason I read into it is based on other things that have been said. I did say perhaps I was wrong so at no point have I said I am right. Not at all.

Who'd have thought that by coming in here posting what was said, my reply and how it made me _feel_ would cause so much drama.

You don't have to agree with me but atleast try to understand how it could have upset me.


----------



## sarahuk

I did faythe...i just think you were skipping those parts and concentrating on the parts where you thought I was arguing against you.

If something offends you then ofc, you should speak up about it. But to that person. It seemed to me that you were ranting about her bad behaviour without even contemplating the fact that it was just a misunderstanding. What I mean is, that you let anger speak and lash out rather than see it with a rational calm view. 

Anyway, Its starting to feel like "he who has the last word" here and thats not good. We clearly view things very differently, and thats what makes the world go around at the end of the day.


----------



## Pinky32

i think the first part of her comment was out of order (thats just my opinion) - im not from up north so not sure how they speak up there, if someone said that to me, i would pull them up about it

the other part of what she said - well, ive said that myself to many a preggy woman so i dont think its offensive

ive never read your journal so dont know what shes said in past - can only go by that one line

if it were me, either ignore her comment or tell her it upset you

at the end of the day hunny, if she meant it in a humerous way, she should be told that its not being taken that way so she doesnt upset other pple

im sorry that she upset you, and yes we will get our pitchforks out on her if you want us to - we have to stick together


----------



## moter98

Cpkmomof2 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Just checking in to see how everyone is doing today. I went to CVS and just picked up an ovulation kit just for the heck of it (not really hopeful today..) I tested..and it's positive. I'm only on CD7..GRRRR..I never know if this could be the real result or the fake result being I have PCO..it's NOT good to never know!
> 
> This is a pic..it looks pretty strong lined.
> 
> View attachment 333305
> 
> 
> What CD is everyone on? What about you Moter?
> 
> I'm cd5. That is a negative opk hun. The line needs to be as dark as or darkerClick to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a bit darker in person than in the picture, but definitely not as dark as the control line. I thought negative was no line?? Maybe I'm confusing it with an HPT.Click to expand...
> 
> It's different than hpts. You always have lh in your system and may always have a faint line on an opk. I do. It's when you have an lh surge that an opk will read positive, indicating o is approaching soon. The line will be as dark as or darker than the control line when you have your surge.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotcha ;) Thanks for the explanation..I was thinking, really ..barely CD7? Im not that lucky! lolClick to expand...

That would be pretty early!


----------



## sarahuk

id be the first to smack her if she was talking with genuine malice.

I was only meaning that we shouldnt jump on people without a second thought on forums like this when we are tlaking to people from all over, unless we know for sure what was said was meant to be offensive.


----------



## Pinky32

is there some way of complaining to bnb about the problems their having 

im sooooooooooooo fed up refreshing 20 times to get one page


----------



## Cpkmomof2

I also took the pre-seed in my hand and left it lol. I don't have CM issues, but I did hear that it doubles your chances? Never tried it..may go back for it if you ladies have heard of any good stories from it! Will it interfere with sperm..or like embroy development? That's what scared me.


----------



## sarahuk

no preseed is fantastic for baby making!


----------



## Faythe

That's the thing, I don't _want_ you guys to get your pitchforks out on someone just because they upset me. I just wanted to say what was posted, what I thought and how it made me feel. I didn't want or need the entire thing analyzed. Perhaps I was reading between the lines, but even so, the entire thing upset me and that's all I was trying to get across.

I have enough shite in my life outside in the real world to deal with, like the fact my Grandad is dying of cancer and isn't expected to make it through the week. So yeah, I am a little tetchy and my temper waivering a little more than it would usually. And maybe my emotions are running quite high. But it upset me, I wanted to share. That was it.


----------



## Pinky32

friends back each other up hun


----------



## moter98

Pinky I am gonna look into that. It's driving me crazy too!


----------



## Pinky32

and imsorry to hear about your grandad

:hug:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky I am gonna look into that. It's driving me crazy too!

ive had enough of it hunny - i refresh 40 times and then get a weird white page


----------



## Faythe

My Mum has been pestering me to go and see him before he slips away but I cannot face the heartache of seeing him the way he is. He has altzheimers and his cancer is very aggressive, and my Nan told me he looks terrible. I want to remember him the way he was and I am dreading getting the call.


----------



## moter98

Tamz, I feel your pain. My grandad went the same way after four years of watching him slowly waste away. Heartbreaking.:hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

im the same - id rather remember the good times and how they were

this is going to sound really mean n nasty - if he has alzeimers, he wont know your there or not there anyway


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Tamz, I feel your pain. My grandad went the same way after four years of watching him slowly waste away. Heartbreaking.:hugs:

And now I am bawling my eyes out. Blah. I hate crying.

It's my Nan I feel so terrible for. For the last few years he's not know who she is and now she doesn't even get to say goodbye properly :cry:


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> im the same - id rather remember the good times and how they were
> 
> this is going to sound really mean n nasty - if he has alzeimers, he wont know your there or not there anyway

Not nasty at all hun - it's the other reason I won't go.

I just hope it's over soon for him. Thinking of his pain, poor poor Grandad :cry:


----------



## Pinky32

both of mine went when i was younger so dont have many memories


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Tamz, I feel your pain. My grandad went the same way after four years of watching him slowly waste away. Heartbreaking.:hugs:
> 
> And now I am bawling my eyes out. Blah. I hate crying.
> 
> It's my Nan I feel so terrible for. For the last few years he's not know who she is and now she doesn't even get to say goodbye properly :cry:Click to expand...

It will get easier for her with time. I promise.


----------



## Faythe

Sorry to hear that Pinky :hugs:

Thanks, Tina. I am hoping that the news of this LO will give her a little something to smile about when we announce it. She will be the first person we will have 'officially' told.


----------



## Faythe

Anyway, I'm sure tongues are wagging in PM ;)

I'm off to bed now as Chris has hospital in the morning and we need to be up and out of the house early.

N'night.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Sorry to hear that Pinky :hugs:
> 
> Thanks, Tina. I am hoping that the news of this LO will give her a little something to smile about when we announce it. She will be the first person we will have 'officially' told.

yes, she will be so happy to hear the news!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Anyway, I'm sure tongues are wagging in PM ;)
> 
> I'm off to bed now as Chris has hospital in the morning and we need to be up and out of the house early.
> 
> N'night.

lol! sleep good tamz. your off to bed and i'm just sitting down to dinner. was just back to chat. stupid time difference!


----------



## Pinky32

right im off to bed, to continue watching Thin Red Line - its been a rollercoaster of emotions today in more ways than one :dohh:

night


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> right im off to bed, to continue watching Thin Red Line - its been a rollercoaster of emotions today in more ways than one :dohh:
> 
> night

night pinky


----------



## moter98

I got the 10mIU hpts I ordered today. It came with the cutest little bag of baby dust!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Lovely! I need to order some, I have a Clearblue Digital unopened pack of 5 that I'm saving for next month, as AF came really earlier than usual and unexpected this month. Hopefully we both get a :bfp:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

moter98 said:


> I got the 10mIU hpts I ordered today. It came with the cutest little bag of baby dust!

where did you get them from?


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Anyway, I'm sure tongues are wagging in PM ;)
> 
> I'm off to bed now as Chris has hospital in the morning and we need to be up and out of the house early.
> 
> N'night.

i think that was a bit uncalled for :nope:

Hope chris is ok


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> I got the 10mIU hpts I ordered today. It came with the cutest little bag of baby dust!

yayyyyy they came quick


----------



## SKP

Just dropping in to say hey,

Busy day for me, 

Had a good work out and went out and chatted with a group of ppl.


----------



## Pinky32

my first ever proper positive opk !!!!!!!!!!!!!
the test line is wayyy darker than control line :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







01 feb 9.20am opk.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SKP

Yupp, that means since our cycles is pretty close the same, i should be ovulating as well, since last time i was on cd 12 13, even had a temp drop today and last time.


----------



## Faythe

Not really. It was a tongue in cheek comment and I can pretty much be sure pm's were exchanged about me anyway. 

'Grats on the positive OPK :)


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Not really. It was a tongue in cheek comment and I can pretty much be sure pm's were exchanged about me anyway.
> 
> 'Grats on the positive OPK :)

I can assure you I wasn't and doubt the others were either

Thanks - looks like the Agnus castus is def working - I should get a job promoting it lol


----------



## Faythe

Hpt's have just come through my door. Want OPK's too?


----------



## moter98

OnErth&InHvn said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I got the 10mIU hpts I ordered today. It came with the cutest little bag of baby dust!
> 
> where did you get them from?Click to expand...

Baby hopes


----------



## moter98

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Lovely! I need to order some, I have a Clearblue Digital unopened pack of 5 that I'm saving for next month, as AF came really earlier than usual and unexpected this month. Hopefully we both get a :bfp:

The clearblue digital aren't as sensitive as some Internet cheapies or first response hpts. A lot of people save the digits for after they get a positive on more sensitive tests. I used to use those too but they get expensive!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I got the 10mIU hpts I ordered today. It came with the cutest little bag of baby dust!
> 
> yayyyyy they came quickClick to expand...

I know. Now I'm itching to use them. Trying to wait until I at least o, haha!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> my first ever proper positive opk !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> the test line is wayyy darker than control line :yipee:

Omg, omg, omg! Pinky that is positive!!!!! And perfect timing too. Gosh, I really, really hate saying this, BUT I told ya so. See, this all happened for a reason. Now get to bd girl.


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Hpt's have just come through my door. Want OPK's too?

that would be lovely - but do you know anyone else who would want them though - im kinda hoping i wont need any more opks :winkwink:



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I got the 10mIU hpts I ordered today. It came with the cutest little bag of baby dust!
> 
> yayyyyy they came quickClick to expand...
> 
> I know. Now I'm itching to use them. Trying to wait until I at least o, haha!Click to expand...

yeah would be a good idea to wait till you ov lol


moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> my first ever proper positive opk !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> the test line is wayyy darker than control line :yipee:
> 
> Omg, omg, omg! Pinky that is positive!!!!! And perfect timing too. Gosh, I really, really hate saying this, BUT I told ya so. See, this all happened for a reason. Now get to bd girl.Click to expand...

shuuuuuurrrrruuuppp with the "i told you so's" lol

cal me old fashioned but dont i have to have someone with me ??:haha:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Not really. It was a tongue in cheek comment and I can pretty much be sure pm's were exchanged about me anyway.
> 
> 'Grats on the positive OPK :)

Not by me and surely not by pinky. Why would we?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Hpt's have just come through my door. Want OPK's too?
> 
> that would be lovely - but do you know anyone else who would want them though - im kinda hoping i wont need any more opks :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I got the 10mIU hpts I ordered today. It came with the cutest little bag of baby dust!Click to expand...
> 
> yayyyyy they came quickClick to expand...
> 
> I know. Now I'm itching to use them. Trying to wait until I at least o, haha!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah would be a good idea to wait till you ov lol
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> my first ever proper positive opk !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> the test line is wayyy darker than control line :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg, omg, omg! Pinky that is positive!!!!! And perfect timing too. Gosh, I really, really hate saying this, BUT I told ya so. See, this all happened for a reason. Now get to bd girl.Click to expand...
> 
> shuuuuuurrrrruuuppp with the "i told you so's" lol
> 
> cal me old fashioned but dont i have to have someone with me ??:haha:Click to expand...

With the time difference I thought you would have someone with you while I was typing that!


----------



## Pinky32

no :cry:

im not sure when hes coming


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl: i just looked online to see if i can get a job with agnus castus :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> :rofl: i just looked online to see if i can get a job with agnus castus :rofl:

Lol!


----------



## Pinky32

so hows everyone today? whats planned?


----------



## Faythe

Can you PM me your addy again Pinky so I can get these bits posted for you tomorrow? :)


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Can you PM me your addy again Pinky so I can get these bits posted for you tomorrow? :)

of course, its not the sort of address that stays easily in memory

must be the longest addy ive ever had lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> so hows everyone today? whats planned?

Good! Got to go grocery shopping this morning and some laundry to do.
And play with Aden too. I may have some work to do later if the magnets arrive for dh business cards


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> so hows everyone today? whats planned?
> 
> Good! Got to go grocery shopping this morning and some laundry to do.
> And play with Aden too. I may have some work to do later if the magnets arrive for dh business cardsClick to expand...

but its only about 6.30am where you are!!!!
 
and youve been out shopping already?????????


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> so hows everyone today? whats planned?
> 
> Good! Got to go grocery shopping this morning and some laundry to do.
> And play with Aden too. I may have some work to do later if the magnets arrive for dh business cardsClick to expand...
> 
> but its only about 6.30am where you are!!!!
> 
> and youve been out shopping already?????????Click to expand...

No no! I said I have to go today. I'm working out right now silly. I will go after Aden gets breakfast. It's easiest to take him along in the mornings. He's a bit more patient then


----------



## Faythe

Has anyone ventured outsite yet? It is FREEZING!!

But it's OK because I has wine pastilles mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> so hows everyone today? whats planned?
> 
> Good! Got to go grocery shopping this morning and some laundry to do.
> And play with Aden too. I may have some work to do later if the magnets arrive for dh business cardsClick to expand...
> 
> but its only about 6.30am where you are!!!!
> 
> and youve been out shopping already?????????Click to expand...
> 
> No no! I said I have to go today. I'm working out right now silly. I will go after Aden gets breakfast. It's easiest to take him along in the mornings. He's a bit more patient thenClick to expand...


ahhhhh im with you



Faythe said:


> Has anyone ventured outsite yet? It is FREEZING!!
> 
> But it's OK because I has wine pastilles mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

ive just come back from hydrotherapy - suns out but its coldddddddddd


----------



## Pinky32

ooooooooooohhhh i just had a thought about faythe!!!

she can bd for pleasure now with no panicing of "is this the one" "have i done enough"

lucky little so and so lol


----------



## Faythe

We went out early as Chris had hospital and we both totally misjudged how cold it is out there. I am right snuggled up in my snuggie now :haha:

How's the hydrotherapy going?


----------



## Pinky32

is he ok?

no i thought it looked nice out too but my mumtext me to say to wrap up

hydro was agony - i stopped half way thru it



i dont need to go again until after op - well IF im lucky then i will have to postpone op lol


----------



## Faythe

Yeah he had consultation for his endoscopy and had bloodworks done too. He was really worried bless him.


----------



## Pinky32

awwww bless him

is he snuggled with you now?


----------



## Faythe

No, he had to go back to work. I miss him already :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

only a few hours and he'll be home


----------



## Faythe

Yay! :D

It's just odd as usually I wake up alone.


----------



## Pinky32

grrrrr he just called me - he'll be here in 10 mins but needs to take baby to hospital at 2PM!!!! 

gonna have to pounce quick!


----------



## Faythe

Get going and :sex: !!!


----------



## Pinky32

doesnt give me much time


----------



## Pinky32

ok im logging off for half hour :rofl: for my quickie 

will come back on to tell you if i was successful

nervous


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ok im logging off for half hour :rofl: for my quickie
> 
> will come back on to tell you if i was successful
> 
> nervous

Eek!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> No, he had to go back to work. I miss him already :blush:

i'm the opposite. i can't wait for dh to leave,lol! things just seem quieter around here when he's off somewhere. DS loves daddy so much that he throws a fit anytime he is not holding him.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> We went out early as Chris had hospital and we both totally misjudged how cold it is out there. I am right snuggled up in my snuggie now :haha:
> 
> How's the hydrotherapy going?

hope Chris is ok!
a cold temp for you is probably nice weather for us. it was 30F yesterday and we thought it was nice out, haha!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> grrrrr he just called me - he'll be here in 10 mins but needs to take baby to hospital at 2PM!!!!
> 
> gonna have to pounce quick!

oh, i missed this post! get that quickie in girl!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> doesnt give me much time

you only need 5 minutes, :rofl:

less talky, more action


----------



## Pinky32

He just called me to say he's a few mins away and have I got my dressing gown on , I said oh yeah I'm ready to pounce on you


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> He just called me to say he's a few mins away and have I got my dressing gown on , I said oh yeah I'm ready to pounce on you

tackle that man!


----------



## Pinky32

Tackle that tackle lol


----------



## Faythe

Is it bad that I ordered new digi that came through today so I could get 3+ on it? :blush:

Love the new avatar Tina. Haha nice quiet household when he's gone then?


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Is it bad that I ordered new digi that came through today so I could get 3+ on it? :blush:
> 
> Love the new avatar Tina. Haha nice quiet household when he's gone then?

No! I will be doing the same thing when I get my bfp!

Yes, it's very peaceful when DH is away. DS does not pull that stuff on me.


----------



## moter98

speaking of DS, he's just woken up


----------



## Faythe

He sounds like he knows how to play you, cheeky boy :haha:

I should get 3+ now at 5+5 shouldn't I?


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> He sounds like he knows how to play you, cheeky boy :haha:
> 
> I should get 3+ now at 5+5 shouldn't I?

Yes, he's a smart boy!

And yeah, you will get three plus now


----------



## Faythe

30 mins to go then I've held my pee for 2 hours. That should be enough, shouldn't it?


----------



## moter98

Plenty. You shouldn't have to hold it at all anymore


----------



## Faythe

Heartburn is bad today.

I didn't think of that, doh!

I keep looking at baby stuff but not knowing where to start! I paid for my moses basket and stand yesterday but that's all we have so far.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Heartburn is bad today.
> 
> I didn't think of that, doh!
> 
> I keep looking at baby stuff but not knowing where to start! I paid for my moses basket and stand yesterday but that's all we have so far.

Do you have baby registries there? That will be the easiest to put everything on there. That way you have a nice list if what all you need. I started with the big things like carseat and crib. Then I put all the other stuff in my registry and got a lot of it at my baby shower. Don't buy too many newborn clothes cause you will get a lot for gifts! Buy older size clothes if you can't resist


----------



## moter98

Oh and baby gowns/ sleepers are great for nighttime wear when they are newborns. You just pull it up to change baby instead of dealing with all those snaps at 2 am. Used then for ds. They make them in boy colors too


----------



## Faythe

I was thinking of one or two newborn sleepsuits, vests, scratch mittens and socks. What if they end up being too small when LO is here though?


----------



## moter98

Now to tackle heartburn... Some natural remedies to try are milk, crackers, toast, lemon juice. Tums are safe during pregnancy too. The only heartburn pill I would feel safe taking is Zantac. They have done studies in this one and it has so far caused no harm to fetus. This is the only one they have done any sort if long term study on. Wish I would have known that when I was pregnant


----------



## Faythe

Might try milk. I don't want to keep taking Gaviscon as it's not exactly cheap. Thinking peppermint capsules too?


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I was thinking of one or two newborn sleepsuits, vests, scratch mittens and socks. What if they end up being too small when LO is here though?

That's another reason why don't buy too many. No way to know size of baby. And trust me, you will get a ton of newborn clothes as gifts! I had so many ds never even got to wear them all! One thing first time parents do is buy so much stuff. Then you have baby and realize you didn't need so much! We did it and you will probably do it too. I call it first time parents syndrome, lol!


----------



## Faythe

LOL first time parents syndrome :haha:

So do you think perhaps 3 sleepsuits and a few vests would be OK? Then I can just buy stuff as and when?


----------



## Pinky32

:happydance::happydance:Mission accomplished girls!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

:thumbup::sex::spermy: - woo hooo now i just want my :twingirls:


----------



## Faythe

Yay for mission accomplished!!!

Happy now you've seen him?

I did my digi, Tina :D
 



Attached Files:







Digi3plus.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Yay for mission accomplished!!!
> 
> Happy now you've seen him?
> 
> I did my digi, Tina :D

oh im over the moon now ive seen him hun - just seeing him makes me happy

but im even happier now :winkwink:

ooooh 3+ :thumbup: - does the number not go any higher?


----------



## Faythe

I bet you are hehe!

Nah that's it for the digi now.


----------



## Pinky32

oh boooooo - i thought it would at least go to 4 weeks

oh well - 3+ is lovely to see

also be a bit expensive if they did cos you would want one every week

30+ weeks
31+ weeks
32+ weeks
lol

would the last one say "bingo!"


----------



## Pinky32

Tina- lovin the piccy hun - aden is so cute, i could look at him all day long

oh yeah - i do! :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Might try milk. I don't want to keep taking Gaviscon as it's not exactly cheap. Thinking peppermint capsules too?

Yes try the peppermint too!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> LOL first time parents syndrome :haha:
> 
> So do you think perhaps 3 sleepsuits and a few vests would be OK? Then I can just buy stuff as and when?

Yes, plenty. After your shower take stock again and buy anything else you need.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> :happydance::happydance:Mission accomplished girls!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> :thumbup::sex::spermy: - woo hooo now i just want my :twingirls:

:happydance:
Woohoo!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Yay for mission accomplished!!!
> 
> Happy now you've seen him?
> 
> I did my digi, Tina :D

Woohoo! 3+ weeks!!!


----------



## Pinky32

not long till you ov tina wooooo hooooooo


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! What alot to catch up on today?!? I went to th doc today as I was in agony last night with af. Have to go for another ultrasound. She thinks the cysts are back on my ovaries. :( x
Good work on the bd pinky! X


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls! What alot to catch up on today?!? I went to th doc today as I was in agony last night with af. Have to go for another ultrasound. She thinks the cysts are back on my ovaries. :( x
> Good work on the bd pinky! X

oh no!

do they know what causes the cysts? I dont know anything about them but if something causes them then you can avoid it

Do you know when ultrasound is going to be?

awww hunn :hug:

thank you hun - but your more important right now


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Tina- lovin the piccy hun - aden is so cute, i could look at him all day long
> 
> oh yeah - i do! :rofl:

thanks hun. i've been putting up baby pics. it's fun to see him when he was really small, not that he's really big now, but i have a serious case of baby fever right now!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> not long till you ov tina wooooo hooooooo

hey, i will be closer to you this cycle. i'm guessing 4-5 more days for a + opk!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Tina- lovin the piccy hun - aden is so cute, i could look at him all day long
> 
> oh yeah - i do! :rofl:
> 
> thanks hun. i've been putting up baby pics. it's fun to see him when he was really small, not that he's really big now, but i have a serious case of baby fever right now!Click to expand...

im not very good with other pples babies but lately i find myself looking at aden thinking "hmmm yeah i could cuddle that all day long"

i think its his head - you know im fussy about head shapes lol


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> not long till you ov tina wooooo hooooooo
> 
> hey, i will be closer to you this cycle. i'm guessing 4-5 more days for a + opk!Click to expand...

omg i cant wait!!!!

you me n sarah will all be DPO together


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> not long till you ov tina wooooo hooooooo
> 
> hey, i will be closer to you this cycle. i'm guessing 4-5 more days for a + opk!Click to expand...
> 
> omg i cant wait!!!!
> 
> you me n sarah will all be DPO togetherClick to expand...

i'm catching up! my cycle started 3 days early and you waited another 2 days to O, so as long as I O schedule, we will be really close this time. hey, maybe we can get our bfp together!!!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> not long till you ov tina wooooo hooooooo
> 
> hey, i will be closer to you this cycle. i'm guessing 4-5 more days for a + opk!Click to expand...
> 
> omg i cant wait!!!!
> 
> you me n sarah will all be DPO togetherClick to expand...
> 
> i'm catching up! my cycle started 3 days early and you waited another 2 days to O, so as long as I O schedule, we will be really close this time. hey, maybe we can get our bfp together!!!Click to expand...

lol i told you i would hold ov'ing for a few days and i did!!! :rofl:

would be briliant hun - you can tell me what the heck to do next then lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> not long till you ov tina wooooo hooooooo
> 
> hey, i will be closer to you this cycle. i'm guessing 4-5 more days for a + opk!Click to expand...
> 
> omg i cant wait!!!!
> 
> you me n sarah will all be DPO togetherClick to expand...
> 
> i'm catching up! my cycle started 3 days early and you waited another 2 days to O, so as long as I O schedule, we will be really close this time. hey, maybe we can get our bfp together!!!Click to expand...
> 
> lol i told you i would hold ov'ing for a few days and i did!!! :rofl:
> 
> would be briliant hun - you can tell me what the heck to do next then lolClick to expand...

i can tell you that even if i dont get a bfp!


----------



## moter98

mmmmm..........dill pickle chips


----------



## Pinky32

i need someone to hold my hand

i was just playing a game on facebook and its an american game and the answer was "moo moo" - what the hell is that


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i need someone to hold my hand
> 
> i was just playing a game on facebook and its an american game and the answer was "moo moo" - what the hell is that

its a big dress or nightgown that obese people wear.......most american are overweight. 80% i think.
but not me!!!


----------



## Pinky32

ive got a dressing down on :cry:

i havent stood up since oh left! lol


----------



## Pinky32

ooooooh i just thought - i should get my reading tomorrow 

a penny says that she says june


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ive got a dressing down on :cry:
> 
> i havent stood up since oh left! lol

no no, its a HUGE dress or nightgown. like you could fit two of you in it.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ooooooh i just thought - i should get my reading tomorrow
> 
> a penny says that she says june

but what if she says right now?!!


----------



## Pinky32

ahhhhhhh ok - this is a big fluffy wrap around dressing gown- not the same


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ooooooh i just thought - i should get my reading tomorrow
> 
> a penny says that she says june
> 
> but what if she says right now?!!Click to expand...

you want a bet that she says that?


----------



## Pinky32

shalli email her and tell her i have a ton of sperm in me lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> shalli email her and tell her i have a ton of sperm in me lol

:nope: that might be a bit TMI! :dohh:
:rofl:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ooooooh i just thought - i should get my reading tomorrow
> 
> a penny says that she says june
> 
> but what if she says right now?!!Click to expand...
> 
> you want a bet that she says that?Click to expand...

i don't want to bet. i want to see what she says!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

lol true

just thought it might sway her to say its this month


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ooooooh i just thought - i should get my reading tomorrow
> 
> a penny says that she says june
> 
> but what if she says right now?!!Click to expand...
> 
> you want a bet that she says that?Click to expand...
> 
> i don't want to bet. i want to see what she says!!!!!!Click to expand...

cos you know shes gonna say june/ august/october - something like that


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ooooooh i just thought - i should get my reading tomorrow
> 
> a penny says that she says june
> 
> but what if she says right now?!!Click to expand...
> 
> you want a bet that she says that?Click to expand...
> 
> i don't want to bet. i want to see what she says!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> cos you know shes gonna say june/ august/october - something like thatClick to expand...

why do you think that? all the others said feb except for one! i would go with majority


----------



## Pinky32

lol im ignoring jenny


----------



## Pinky32

im soooooooo tired - might have 40 winks

its been a stressful day rofl:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> lol im ignoring jenny

jenny is the only one that said end jan/beg feb for me. but she said boy too. i think she is wrong.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> im soooooooo tired - might have 40 winks
> 
> its been a stressful day rofl:

ok. you sleep and let those little guys do their job!


----------



## Pinky32

yeah lets not listen to jenny

lolok you go put the laundry on andi'll zzzzzz


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> yeah lets not listen to jenny
> 
> lolok you go put the laundry on andi'll zzzzzz

ok. have a good nap


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! What alot to catch up on today?!? I went to th doc today as I was in agony last night with af. Have to go for another ultrasound. She thinks the cysts are back on my ovaries. :( x
> Good work on the bd pinky! X
> 
> oh no!
> 
> do they know what causes the cysts? I dont know anything about them but if something causes them then you can avoid it
> 
> Do you know when ultrasound is going to be?
> 
> awww hunn :hug:
> 
> thank you hun - but your more important right nowClick to expand...

Thanks! Your important too pinky! And all you other girls. Hopefully will get the ultrasound done tomorrow. They can do it In my hospital, costs money but if I go public will be on a 4 month waiting list.
As far as cysts are concerned you are prone to them or not. I had them since I was 21 (or diagnosed then but proberly got them earlier then that) 
Have a lovely Sleep xx


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! What alot to catch up on today?!? I went to th doc today as I was in agony last night with af. Have to go for another ultrasound. She thinks the cysts are back on my ovaries. :( x
> Good work on the bd pinky! X
> 
> oh no!
> 
> do they know what causes the cysts? I dont know anything about them but if something causes them then you can avoid it
> 
> Do you know when ultrasound is going to be?
> 
> awww hunn :hug:
> 
> thank you hun - but your more important right nowClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Your important too pinky! And all you other girls. Hopefully will get the ultrasound done tomorrow. They can do it In my hospital, costs money but if I go public will be on a 4 month waiting list.
> As far as cysts are concerned you are prone to them or not. I had them since I was 21 (or diagnosed then but proberly got them earlier then that)
> Have a lovely Sleep xxClick to expand...

its worth whatever it costs to stop the pain hun

i'll be thinking of you - please let me know whats hanppening

Is there anything that can be done with them?


----------



## Pinky32

looks like my surge is its way out at 6.30pm
 



Attached Files:







01 feb 6.30pm OPK.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Faythe

Ii fell asleep till 6pm oooops


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Ii fell asleep till 6pm oooops

I thought that's where you went!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> looks like my surge is its way out at 6.30pm

Maybe your baby is already cooking in there!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> looks like my surge is its way out at 6.30pm
> 
> Maybe your baby is already cooking in there!Click to expand...

wish there was a tablet or something you could take to tell you


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Ii fell asleep till 6pm oooops
> 
> I thought that's where you went!Click to expand...

:blush:

I only woke up because Chris was phoning me to get oven on haha


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> looks like my surge is its way out at 6.30pm
> 
> Maybe your baby is already cooking in there!Click to expand...
> 
> wish there was a tablet or something you could take to tell youClick to expand...

like that turns your pee green?:rofl:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Ii fell asleep till 6pm oooops
> 
> I thought that's where you went!Click to expand...
> 
> :blush:
> 
> I only woke up because Chris was phoning me to get oven on hahaClick to expand...

good thing he did, or you would be awake all night!


----------



## Pinky32

nooooo i'll then be comparing shades of green lol


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Pinky32 said:


> nooooo i'll then be comparing shades of green lol

lol! :haha:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> nooooo i'll then be comparing shades of green lol

haha! you are just gonna have to wait


----------



## moter98

you are gonna be in the tww already!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> nooooo i'll then be comparing shades of green lol
> 
> haha! you are just gonna have to waitClick to expand...

meany! 



moter98 said:


> you are gonna be in the tww already!!!!!!

wooo hooo just hoping for a temp rise now

come on hurry up!


----------



## Faythe

Wasn't it blue pee before? :haha:

Oh man, I'm looking at baby stuff again. I do need to get myself a nice comfy soft bra as my boobs are killing me!


----------



## Pinky32

no matter what the colour pee - everyone would be asking if it was the right shade lol

no matter how we find out, its not good or quick enough lol


----------



## Faythe

Very true!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> is he ok?
> 
> no i thought it looked nice out too but my mumtext me to say to wrap up
> 
> hydro was agony - i stopped half way thru it
> 
> 
> 
> i dont need to go again until after op - well IF im lucky then i will have to postpone op lol

You SHALL postpone! You gonna have a bun in the oven!

Surprised you were asked to go this week anyway chick, knowing you needed the surgery...id have stayed at home!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> No, he had to go back to work. I miss him already :blush:
> 
> i'm the opposite. i can't wait for dh to leave,lol! things just seem quieter around here when he's off somewhere. DS loves daddy so much that he throws a fit anytime he is not holding him.Click to expand...

Awwww thats actually really cute Tina...though I imagine cute is not the word youd use when youre left with the :hissy: when hubby goes out!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> He just called me to say he's a few mins away and have I got my dressing gown on , I said oh yeah I'm ready to pounce on you
> 
> tackle that man!Click to expand...

Somehow I bet he didnt even get a chance to see Charlotte was wearing a dressing gown...he was prolly dragged through the door and into the bedroom before he had a chance to say hello!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Now to tackle heartburn... Some natural remedies to try are milk, crackers, toast, lemon juice. Tums are safe during pregnancy too. The only heartburn pill I would feel safe taking is Zantac. They have done studies in this one and it has so far caused no harm to fetus. This is the only one they have done any sort if long term study on. Wish I would have known that when I was pregnant

Peppermint tea too...nomnom!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> :happydance::happydance:Mission accomplished girls!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> :thumbup::sex::spermy: - woo hooo now i just want my :twingirls:

Haha you funny  :thumbup: Good job!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> is he ok?
> 
> no i thought it looked nice out too but my mumtext me to say to wrap up
> 
> hydro was agony - i stopped half way thru it
> 
> 
> 
> i dont need to go again until after op - well IF im lucky then i will have to postpone op lol
> 
> You SHALL postpone! You gonna have a bun in the oven!
> 
> Surprised you were asked to go this week anyway chick, knowing you needed the surgery...id have stayed at home!Click to expand...

the app was booked 2 weeks ago and i thought they would work on my elbow but that was agony too so i left early

P.s. bunS (plural you know :winkwink:)



sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> He just called me to say he's a few mins away and have I got my dressing gown on , I said oh yeah I'm ready to pounce on you
> 
> tackle that man!Click to expand...
> 
> Somehow I bet he didnt even get a chance to see Charlotte was wearing a dressing gown...he was prolly dragged through the door and into the bedroom before he had a chance to say hello!Click to expand...

oi i;ll have you know, he took the dressing gown off me - i didnt have to do any dragging


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Yay for mission accomplished!!!
> 
> Happy now you've seen him?
> 
> I did my digi, Tina :D
> 
> oh im over the moon now ive seen him hun - just seeing him makes me happy
> 
> but im even happier now :winkwink:
> 
> ooooh 3+ :thumbup: - does the number not go any higher?Click to expand...

It really is good to have you happy chick. Its been stressy on you recently so it makes me real glad to know you have a smile on your face and swimmies on their way!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> oh boooooo - i thought it would at least go to 4 weeks
> 
> oh well - 3+ is lovely to see
> 
> also be a bit expensive if they did cos you would want one every week
> 
> 30+ weeks
> 31+ weeks
> 32+ weeks
> lol
> 
> would the last one say "bingo!"

Haha only you could think of bingo!! :D


----------



## Pinky32

are we allowed to drink green tea?


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Tina- lovin the piccy hun - aden is so cute, i could look at him all day long
> 
> oh yeah - i do! :rofl:

You and me both...I know we tell you this every day Tina but..Aden is adorable!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> LOL first time parents syndrome :haha:
> 
> So do you think perhaps 3 sleepsuits and a few vests would be OK? Then I can just buy stuff as and when?
> 
> Yes, plenty. After your shower take stock again and buy anything else you need.Click to expand...

You know...its a shame but...over here baby showers arent that popular. They started with them but its not that common. I think they are a lovely idea!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Yay for mission accomplished!!!
> 
> Happy now you've seen him?
> 
> I did my digi, Tina :D
> 
> oh im over the moon now ive seen him hun - just seeing him makes me happy
> 
> but im even happier now :winkwink:
> 
> ooooh 3+ :thumbup: - does the number not go any higher?Click to expand...
> 
> It really is good to have you happy chick. Its been stressy on you recently so it makes me real glad to know you have a smile on your face and swimmies on their way!Click to expand...


thank you, its been emotional week - up n down up n down - but nothing will get rid ofmy smile tonight and IF i get high temps tomoz i will be over the moon :happydance:


sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oh boooooo - i thought it would at least go to 4 weeks
> 
> oh well - 3+ is lovely to see
> 
> also be a bit expensive if they did cos you would want one every week
> 
> 30+ weeks
> 31+ weeks
> 32+ weeks
> lol
> 
> would the last one say "bingo!"
> 
> Haha only you could think of bingo!! :DClick to expand...

i just think its sad that the digis only go upto 3 weeks +

ive only ever been to a bingo hall once (must admit i loved the adrenalin rush) lol


----------



## Faythe

If my sis has anything to do with it I will have a baby shower :blush:


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls! What alot to catch up on today?!? I went to th doc today as I was in agony last night with af. Have to go for another ultrasound. She thinks the cysts are back on my ovaries. :( x
> Good work on the bd pinky! X

Oh chickadee :(

Massive :hugs: to you...how are you holding up with the news? When is the u/s and what will the next step be if there are cysts? x


----------



## Tryingmybest

hello all. One born every minute tonight woohoo.
I'm pretty sure my sig is lieing to me.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> not long till you ov tina wooooo hooooooo
> 
> hey, i will be closer to you this cycle. i'm guessing 4-5 more days for a + opk!Click to expand...
> 
> omg i cant wait!!!!
> 
> you me n sarah will all be DPO togetherClick to expand...

yay!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Tryingmybest

yes it totally is. I'm not on day 2. It's predicted my af due date wrong so has fertitlty friend. Balls. I'm not due til.. 5th or tomorrow. My cycle really f*cked me over this month.


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> If my sis has anything to do with it I will have a baby shower :blush:

their not that popular but we do have them, i wouldnt want one but their nice to have

have you told your sis?


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> LOL first time parents syndrome :haha:
> 
> So do you think perhaps 3 sleepsuits and a few vests would be OK? Then I can just buy stuff as and when?
> 
> Yes, plenty. After your shower take stock again and buy anything else you need.Click to expand...
> 
> You know...its a shame but...over here baby showers arent that popular. They started with them but its not that common. I think they are a lovely idea!Click to expand...

oh no! really? that's a shame, they are so much fun. and there are so many things you need with a first baby it's a huge help.


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! What alot to catch up on today?!? I went to th doc today as I was in agony last night with af. Have to go for another ultrasound. She thinks the cysts are back on my ovaries. :( x
> Good work on the bd pinky! X
> 
> oh no!
> 
> do they know what causes the cysts? I dont know anything about them but if something causes them then you can avoid it
> 
> Do you know when ultrasound is going to be?
> 
> awww hunn :hug:
> 
> thank you hun - but your more important right nowClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Your important too pinky! And all you other girls. Hopefully will get the ultrasound done tomorrow. They can do it In my hospital, costs money but if I go public will be on a 4 month waiting list.
> As far as cysts are concerned you are prone to them or not. I had them since I was 21 (or diagnosed then but proberly got them earlier then that)
> Have a lovely Sleep xxClick to expand...

Oh thats fast on the US! Did you get treatment for it before or is it something that goes away on its own?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> If my sis has anything to do with it I will have a baby shower :blush:
> 
> their not that popular but we do have them, i wouldnt want one but their nice to have
> 
> have you told your sis?Click to expand...

yes pinky you will want one when you start making a list of all the baby things you will need.......especially since you will need two of everything!!!!


----------



## Faythe

I haven't told my family yet, Pinky. But I do know what my Sister is like. She'll end up buying tonnes.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> If my sis has anything to do with it I will have a baby shower :blush:

good. every first time mother should have one!!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> If my sis has anything to do with it I will have a baby shower :blush:
> 
> their not that popular but we do have them, i wouldnt want one but their nice to have
> 
> have you told your sis?Click to expand...
> 
> yes pinky you will want one when you start making a list of all the baby things you will need.......especially since you will need two of everything!!!!Click to expand...

most of my friends are guys and they dont give a crap lol

no i really wouldnt want one


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> yes it totally is. I'm not on day 2. It's predicted my af due date wrong so has fertitlty friend. Balls. I'm not due til.. 5th or tomorrow. My cycle really f*cked me over this month.

so no af yet?


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I haven't told my family yet, Pinky. But I do know what my Sister is like. She'll end up buying tonnes.

i knew about the family, wasnt sure about your sis - does she have any kiddies?

id be the first in my family - my sis is older than me and has a step daughter


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> If my sis has anything to do with it I will have a baby shower :blush:
> 
> good. every first time mother should have one!!Click to expand...


As long as people don't start keeping touching my tummy then I am certain I will enjoy it :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

sit there with a pillow pressed against you :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

i dont know why we want to touch preggy tummys - do we think the good luck will rub off on us?


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> yes it totally is. I'm not on day 2. It's predicted my af due date wrong so has fertitlty friend. Balls. I'm not due til.. 5th or tomorrow. My cycle really f*cked me over this month.
> 
> so no af yet?Click to expand...

no but I'm not expecting it either. I spotted for 4 days after a 3 days of normal af so the charts are like :saywhat:


----------



## Pinky32

oh what a surprise - bnb is slowing down again tut


----------



## Faythe

OK you girls I could understand but other people.... nah. It's creepy lol.

Plus to just go up to someone and touch them like that, well, it's invading my personal space!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> If my sis has anything to do with it I will have a baby shower :blush:
> 
> their not that popular but we do have them, i wouldnt want one but their nice to have
> 
> have you told your sis?Click to expand...
> 
> yes pinky you will want one when you start making a list of all the baby things you will need.......especially since you will need two of everything!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> most of my friends are guys and they dont give a crap lol
> 
> no i really wouldnt want oneClick to expand...

how bout aunts and cousins?
i never actually had one with my side of the family. i am shocked, but my mom never did one for me! my MIL got wind of it though and threw me a surprise one on DH's side of the family. it was so sweet! i just love her!! then we had one that my best friend had planned with all of our friends. it was a very untraditional one cause we thought our families weren't doing one for us. my best friend planned it all and invited couples, men too! it was a blast. we (well, they) drank beer and ate some grilled burgers and just had a fun day.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> If my sis has anything to do with it I will have a baby shower :blush:
> 
> good. every first time mother should have one!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as people don't start keeping touching my tummy then I am certain I will enjoy it :haha:Click to expand...

i don't think anyone ever asked me to touch my belly when i was pregnant. that would be weird.


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Wasn't it blue pee before? :haha:
> 
> Oh man, I'm looking at baby stuff again. I do need to get myself a nice comfy soft bra as my boobs are killing me!

Fay Look!!!



> https://rlv.zcache.com/bad_ass_bike...ON&t_text2=AHEAD&t_text3=BAD ASS
> BIKER BABY

So cute! You should totally get some baby biker stuff :D Its adorable


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> yes it totally is. I'm not on day 2. It's predicted my af due date wrong so has fertitlty friend. Balls. I'm not due til.. 5th or tomorrow. My cycle really f*cked me over this month.
> 
> so no af yet?Click to expand...
> 
> no but I'm not expecting it either. I spotted for 4 days after a 3 days of normal af so the charts are like :saywhat:Click to expand...

that sounds like a normal 7 day af? or is not normal for you?


----------



## Faythe

Tina, in the UK it seems custom for strangers and friends/family to just walk up to you and rub your tummy. It is very freaky and I will hurt anyone who tries it grrr.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> are we allowed to drink green tea?

When preggo? Yup...but in moderation cos of the caffeine :)


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Tina, in the UK it seems custom for strangers and friends/family to just walk up to you and rub your tummy. It is very freaky and I will hurt anyone who tries it grrr.

in the US you are more likely to get decked in the face for doing that, unless of course you ask first and have permission.


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> If my sis has anything to do with it I will have a baby shower :blush:

Let her have something to do with it! Babies are expensive :D It will help to not just celebrate it, but also to stock up on the things you need.


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> OK you girls I could understand but other people.... nah. It's creepy lol.
> 
> Plus to just go up to someone and touch them like that, well, it's invading my personal space!


oh no i couldnt/wouldnt do it with someone i didnt know - and for those i did know, i would def ask first - apart from faythe cos she would say no lol




moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> If my sis has anything to do with it I will have a baby shower :blush:
> 
> their not that popular but we do have them, i wouldnt want one but their nice to have
> 
> have you told your sis?Click to expand...
> 
> yes pinky you will want one when you start making a list of all the baby things you will need.......especially since you will need two of everything!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> most of my friends are guys and they dont give a crap lol
> 
> no i really wouldnt want oneClick to expand...
> 
> how bout aunts and cousins?
> i never actually had one with my side of the family. i am shocked, but my mom never did one for me! my MIL got wind of it though and threw me a surprise one on DH's side of the family. it was so sweet! i just love her!! then we had one that my best friend had planned with all of our friends. it was a very untraditional one cause we thought our families weren't doing one for us. my best friend planned it all and invited couples, men too! it was a blast. we (well, they) drank beer and ate some grilled burgers and just had a fun day.Click to expand...

i have aunts and female cousins but i still wouldnt want one

your mil sounds lovely to do that



sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Wasn't it blue pee before? :haha:
> 
> Oh man, I'm looking at baby stuff again. I do need to get myself a nice comfy soft bra as my boobs are killing me!
> 
> Fay Look!!!
> 
> 
> 
> https://rlv.zcache.com/bad_ass_bike...ON&t_text2=AHEAD&t_text3=BAD ASS
> BIKER BABYClick to expand...
> 
> So cute! You should totally get some baby biker stuff :D Its adorableClick to expand...

vrooom vrooom :rofl:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> are we allowed to drink green tea?
> 
> When preggo? Yup...but in moderation cos of the caffeine :)Click to expand...

up to 200mg per day. but remember it's in things like chocolate too!


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Wasn't it blue pee before? :haha:
> 
> Oh man, I'm looking at baby stuff again. I do need to get myself a nice comfy soft bra as my boobs are killing me!
> 
> Fay Look!!!
> 
> 
> 
> https://rlv.zcache.com/bad_ass_bike...ON&t_text2=AHEAD&t_text3=BAD ASS
> BIKER BABYClick to expand...
> 
> So cute! You should totally get some baby biker stuff :D Its adorableClick to expand...

Eeeeeeeeeeek! How adorable!

Triumph do a babygrow and I plan to get it as I ride a Triumph hehe!

https://www.worldoftriumph.com/shopimages/products/normal/racersleepsuitfront.jpg


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> are we allowed to drink green tea?
> 
> When preggo? Yup...but in moderation cos of the caffeine :)Click to expand...

theres caffeine in green tea?

i know theres caffeine in normal tea but its such a tinyamount - i just fancy some green tea or fruit tea


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Some things seem so nice in the UK. 

maybe one day ill get brave and get on a plane and go. maybe.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> are we allowed to drink green tea?
> 
> When preggo? Yup...but in moderation cos of the caffeine :)Click to expand...
> 
> up to 200mg per day. but remember it's in things like chocolate too!Click to expand...

oh man!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> OK you girls I could understand but other people.... nah. It's creepy lol.
> 
> Plus to just go up to someone and touch them like that, well, it's invading my personal space!
> 
> 
> oh no i couldnt/wouldnt do it with someone i didnt know - and for those i did know, i would def ask first - apart from faythe cos she would say no lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> If my sis has anything to do with it I will have a baby shower :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> their not that popular but we do have them, i wouldnt want one but their nice to have
> 
> 
> you just might change your mind when you realize how much it's gonna cost for your :twingirls: needs!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I haven't told my family yet, Pinky. But I do know what my Sister is like. She'll end up buying tonnes.

Still stressed about telling you...hmm...mom I think it was? about the pregnancy? 

Ok now im paranoid i crossed this story with something else! Sorry if I did!!


----------



## Tryingmybest

argh no matter how I edit the tickers it's telling me I'm fertile NOW and 10 days til testing according to if I fill in a few months to work out the cycle length. It says the average cycle for me is 42 days. It totally isn't. I go 24 days from one period to the next. One month it was 30 days. Hubby says I'm due af til the 8th. I work out 5th still.


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Tina, in the UK it seems custom for strangers and friends/family to just walk up to you and rub your tummy. It is very freaky and I will hurt anyone who tries it grrr.
> 
> in the US you are more likely to get decked in the face for doing that, unless of course you ask first and have permission.Click to expand...

I will just growl at people haha!



sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> If my sis has anything to do with it I will have a baby shower :blush:
> 
> Let her have something to do with it! Babies are expensive :D It will help to not just celebrate it, but also to stock up on the things you need.Click to expand...

I plan to let her organise the whole event. She's a bit of a control freak so it'll keep her very happy :D


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> If my sis has anything to do with it I will have a baby shower :blush:
> 
> good. every first time mother should have one!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as people don't start keeping touching my tummy then I am certain I will enjoy it :haha:Click to expand...

Meh...we all want a rub remember!


----------



## Pinky32

my OH is a massive tottenham hotspurs football fan so he got his LO a spurs babygrow


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> OK you girls I could understand but other people.... nah. It's creepy lol.
> 
> Plus to just go up to someone and touch them like that, well, it's invading my personal space!

I saw a woman once walk up to a complete stranger and put her hands on her tummy and ask how far gone she was.

I agree its creepy sometimes!


----------



## Faythe

Oh my goodness! Our ratties are going nuts with the newspaper lol. They love it and at the moment Cas is trying to pull an entire page into their little cabin, and failing haha!


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> argh no matter how I edit the tickers it's telling me I'm fertile NOW and 10 days til testing according to if I fill in a few months to work out the cycle length. It says the average cycle for me is 42 days. It totally isn't. I go 24 days from one period to the next. One month it was 30 days. Hubby says I'm due af til the 8th. I work out 5th still.

have you tried taking out todays recorded cm? the fertile cm may be throwing it off.


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> argh no matter how I edit the tickers it's telling me I'm fertile NOW and 10 days til testing according to if I fill in a few months to work out the cycle length. It says the average cycle for me is 42 days. It totally isn't. I go 24 days from one period to the next. One month it was 30 days. Hubby says I'm due af til the 8th. I work out 5th still.

why not get rid of countdowntopregnancy ticker and just have one from ff


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> OK you girls I could understand but other people.... nah. It's creepy lol.
> 
> Plus to just go up to someone and touch them like that, well, it's invading my personal space!
> 
> I saw a woman once walk up to a complete stranger and put her hands on her tummy and ask how far gone she was.
> 
> I agree its creepy sometimes!Click to expand...

Yeah that is very creepy. I would totally freak out on a large scale!


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> yes it totally is. I'm not on day 2. It's predicted my af due date wrong so has fertitlty friend. Balls. I'm not due til.. 5th or tomorrow. My cycle really f*cked me over this month.
> 
> so no af yet?Click to expand...
> 
> no but I'm not expecting it either. I spotted for 4 days after a 3 days of normal af so the charts are like :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> that sounds like a normal 7 day af? or is not normal for you?Click to expand...

I used to be 3 days and it was gone. Now they are a bit longer but this disapeared all day after 3 days then one dot. Then another. This went on for 4 days. I went to the gp the other day who told me to p*ss off for another year if I'm ttc. I gave her some wee and she's sending off to test for infections (thanks so much woman who only wanted to do my blood pressure and "we don't do body MOTs here!!" )


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> OK you girls I could understand but other people.... nah. It's creepy lol.
> 
> Plus to just go up to someone and touch them like that, well, it's invading my personal space!
> 
> I saw a woman once walk up to a complete stranger and put her hands on her tummy and ask how far gone she was.
> 
> I agree its creepy sometimes!Click to expand...

i bet she does that to someone sometime that isn't pregnant, lol!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Wasn't it blue pee before? :haha:
> 
> Oh man, I'm looking at baby stuff again. I do need to get myself a nice comfy soft bra as my boobs are killing me!
> 
> Fay Look!!!
> 
> 
> 
> https://rlv.zcache.com/bad_ass_bike...ON&t_text2=AHEAD&t_text3=BAD ASS
> BIKER BABYClick to expand...
> 
> So cute! You should totally get some baby biker stuff :D Its adorableClick to expand...
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeeek! How adorable!
> 
> Triumph do a babygrow and I plan to get it as I ride a Triumph hehe!
> 
> https://www.worldoftriumph.com/shopimages/products/normal/racersleepsuitfront.jpgClick to expand...

OMG...if you DONT get that we are going to tie you to a lampost and sell belly patts to strangers on the street!

You should get one of those litle baby leather biker jackets to go over it!

Now im eeking too!


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> my OH is a massive tottenham hotspurs football fan so he got his LO a spurs babygrow

awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> OK you girls I could understand but other people.... nah. It's creepy lol.
> 
> Plus to just go up to someone and touch them like that, well, it's invading my personal space!
> 
> I saw a woman once walk up to a complete stranger and put her hands on her tummy and ask how far gone she was.
> 
> I agree its creepy sometimes!Click to expand...

no you have to ask first

its like going up to a complete stranger and grabbing her bbs


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> yes it totally is. I'm not on day 2. It's predicted my af due date wrong so has fertitlty friend. Balls. I'm not due til.. 5th or tomorrow. My cycle really f*cked me over this month.
> 
> so no af yet?Click to expand...
> 
> no but I'm not expecting it either. I spotted for 4 days after a 3 days of normal af so the charts are like :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> that sounds like a normal 7 day af? or is not normal for you?Click to expand...
> 
> I used to be 3 days and it was gone. Now they are a bit longer but this disapeared all day after 3 days then one dot. Then another. This went on for 4 days. I went to the gp the other day who told me to p*ss off for another year if I'm ttc. I gave her some wee and she's sending off to test for infections (thanks so much woman who only wanted to do my blood pressure and "we don't do body MOTs here!!" )Click to expand...

how rude! can you go to another dr? maybe a fertility specialist?
i had something like this one cycle too. it was weird for me, but went back to normal next cycle.


----------



## sarahuk

Tryingmybest said:


> argh no matter how I edit the tickers it's telling me I'm fertile NOW and 10 days til testing according to if I fill in a few months to work out the cycle length. It says the average cycle for me is 42 days. It totally isn't. I go 24 days from one period to the next. One month it was 30 days. Hubby says I'm due af til the 8th. I work out 5th still.

I suggest using a Fertility Friend ticker/chart. It auto updates based on when you put your data in


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> argh no matter how I edit the tickers it's telling me I'm fertile NOW and 10 days til testing according to if I fill in a few months to work out the cycle length. It says the average cycle for me is 42 days. It totally isn't. I go 24 days from one period to the next. One month it was 30 days. Hubby says I'm due af til the 8th. I work out 5th still.
> 
> have you tried taking out todays recorded cm? the fertile cm may be throwing it off.Click to expand...

good idea


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> argh no matter how I edit the tickers it's telling me I'm fertile NOW and 10 days til testing according to if I fill in a few months to work out the cycle length. It says the average cycle for me is 42 days. It totally isn't. I go 24 days from one period to the next. One month it was 30 days. Hubby says I'm due af til the 8th. I work out 5th still.
> 
> why not get rid of countdowntopregnancy ticker and just have one from ffClick to expand...

I will be so boring looking then :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

faythe

pampers.co.uk are offering a free baby welcome pack apparently - just saw an advert on tv


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Wasn't it blue pee before? :haha:
> 
> Oh man, I'm looking at baby stuff again. I do need to get myself a nice comfy soft bra as my boobs are killing me!
> 
> Fay Look!!!
> 
> 
> 
> https://rlv.zcache.com/bad_ass_bike...ON&t_text2=AHEAD&t_text3=BAD ASS
> BIKER BABYClick to expand...
> 
> So cute! You should totally get some baby biker stuff :D Its adorableClick to expand...
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeeek! How adorable!
> 
> Triumph do a babygrow and I plan to get it as I ride a Triumph hehe!
> 
> https://www.worldoftriumph.com/shopimages/products/normal/racersleepsuitfront.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> OMG...if you DONT get that we are going to tie you to a lampost and sell belly patts to strangers on the street!
> 
> You should get one of those litle baby leather biker jackets to go over it!
> 
> Now im eeking too!Click to expand...

When I was working in a Triumph Dealership I remember eeeeking and coooing over those sleepsuits when they came into stock. Also, Triumph do puzzles and stuff too so will deffo be getting one of those too. Shrimpette is going to love bikes :D


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> yes it totally is. I'm not on day 2. It's predicted my af due date wrong so has fertitlty friend. Balls. I'm not due til.. 5th or tomorrow. My cycle really f*cked me over this month.
> 
> so no af yet?Click to expand...
> 
> no but I'm not expecting it either. I spotted for 4 days after a 3 days of normal af so the charts are like :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> that sounds like a normal 7 day af? or is not normal for you?Click to expand...
> 
> I used to be 3 days and it was gone. Now they are a bit longer but this disapeared all day after 3 days then one dot. Then another. This went on for 4 days. I went to the gp the other day who told me to p*ss off for another year if I'm ttc. I gave her some wee and she's sending off to test for infections (thanks so much woman who only wanted to do my blood pressure and "we don't do body MOTs here!!" )Click to expand...
> 
> how rude! can you go to another dr? maybe a fertility specialist?
> i had something like this one cycle too. it was weird for me, but went back to normal next cycle.Click to expand...

I'm going to the gp again soon and seeing someone else. I really fear they will tell me to go away again :cry:


----------



## Faythe

Going to make sure I spend time around bikes, track days etc whilst pregnant so shrimpette gets used to the noise :D

How exciting!


----------



## moter98

faythe
i don't know if this applies to the UK, but in the US, you can go to the Enfamil webite and sign up to get a bunch of coupons and free samples, and not just for formula. You can do the same thing for Similac, Earth's Best, Gerber, etc. the gerber ones are great. they still send coupons for kids snacks. here, you can also get a free subscription to Baby magazine. There's coupons in there too. Oh, and sign up for pampers, huggies, etc. they will send coupons too. Here is a tip, pampers baby wipes are terrible, except for their Thick Care kind. Huggies baby wipes are much better! Thicker and bigger.


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> yes it totally is. I'm not on day 2. It's predicted my af due date wrong so has fertitlty friend. Balls. I'm not due til.. 5th or tomorrow. My cycle really f*cked me over this month.
> 
> so no af yet?Click to expand...
> 
> no but I'm not expecting it either. I spotted for 4 days after a 3 days of normal af so the charts are like :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> that sounds like a normal 7 day af? or is not normal for you?Click to expand...
> 
> I used to be 3 days and it was gone. Now they are a bit longer but this disapeared all day after 3 days then one dot. Then another. This went on for 4 days. I went to the gp the other day who told me to p*ss off for another year if I'm ttc. I gave her some wee and she's sending off to test for infections (thanks so much woman who only wanted to do my blood pressure and "we don't do body MOTs here!!" )Click to expand...
> 
> how rude! can you go to another dr? maybe a fertility specialist?
> i had something like this one cycle too. it was weird for me, but went back to normal next cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to the gp again soon and seeing someone else. I really fear they will tell me to go away again :cry:Click to expand...

why are you seeing a GP and not and OB?


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> yes it totally is. I'm not on day 2. It's predicted my af due date wrong so has fertitlty friend. Balls. I'm not due til.. 5th or tomorrow. My cycle really f*cked me over this month.
> 
> so no af yet?Click to expand...
> 
> no but I'm not expecting it either. I spotted for 4 days after a 3 days of normal af so the charts are like :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> that sounds like a normal 7 day af? or is not normal for you?Click to expand...
> 
> I used to be 3 days and it was gone. Now they are a bit longer but this disapeared all day after 3 days then one dot. Then another. This went on for 4 days. I went to the gp the other day who told me to p*ss off for another year if I'm ttc. I gave her some wee and she's sending off to test for infections (thanks so much woman who only wanted to do my blood pressure and "we don't do body MOTs here!!" )Click to expand...
> 
> how rude! can you go to another dr? maybe a fertility specialist?
> i had something like this one cycle too. it was weird for me, but went back to normal next cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to the gp again soon and seeing someone else. I really fear they will tell me to go away again :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> why are you seeing a GP and not and OB?Click to expand...


what's an OB?


----------



## Tryingmybest

I think because of my age and the age of my kids the gps do not want to know.


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> yes it totally is. I'm not on day 2. It's predicted my af due date wrong so has fertitlty friend. Balls. I'm not due til.. 5th or tomorrow. My cycle really f*cked me over this month.
> 
> so no af yet?Click to expand...
> 
> no but I'm not expecting it either. I spotted for 4 days after a 3 days of normal af so the charts are like :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> that sounds like a normal 7 day af? or is not normal for you?Click to expand...
> 
> I used to be 3 days and it was gone. Now they are a bit longer but this disapeared all day after 3 days then one dot. Then another. This went on for 4 days. I went to the gp the other day who told me to p*ss off for another year if I'm ttc. I gave her some wee and she's sending off to test for infections (thanks so much woman who only wanted to do my blood pressure and "we don't do body MOTs here!!" )Click to expand...
> 
> how rude! can you go to another dr? maybe a fertility specialist?
> i had something like this one cycle too. it was weird for me, but went back to normal next cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to the gp again soon and seeing someone else. I really fear they will tell me to go away again :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> why are you seeing a GP and not and OB?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what's an OB?Click to expand...

a gynecologist


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> OK you girls I could understand but other people.... nah. It's creepy lol.
> 
> Plus to just go up to someone and touch them like that, well, it's invading my personal space!
> 
> I saw a woman once walk up to a complete stranger and put her hands on her tummy and ask how far gone she was.
> 
> I agree its creepy sometimes!Click to expand...
> 
> i bet she does that to someone sometime that isn't pregnant, lol!Click to expand...

Id pay money to see that outcome!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> OK you girls I could understand but other people.... nah. It's creepy lol.
> 
> Plus to just go up to someone and touch them like that, well, it's invading my personal space!
> 
> I saw a woman once walk up to a complete stranger and put her hands on her tummy and ask how far gone she was.
> 
> I agree its creepy sometimes!Click to expand...
> 
> i bet she does that to someone sometime that isn't pregnant, lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Id pay money to see that outcome!Click to expand...

a friend of ours congratulated someone on her pregnancy and she said, "what, i'm not pregnant". he will never do that again, lol!


----------



## SKP

Hey everyone,

I am in debate, when should i startn my progesterone pills? So it can be on time for my 26 to 28 cd. 

I heard its ok to take progesterone even if pregnant for so long.


----------



## sarahuk

Tryingmybest said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> yes it totally is. I'm not on day 2. It's predicted my af due date wrong so has fertitlty friend. Balls. I'm not due til.. 5th or tomorrow. My cycle really f*cked me over this month.
> 
> so no af yet?Click to expand...
> 
> no but I'm not expecting it either. I spotted for 4 days after a 3 days of normal af so the charts are like :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> that sounds like a normal 7 day af? or is not normal for you?Click to expand...
> 
> I used to be 3 days and it was gone. Now they are a bit longer but this disapeared all day after 3 days then one dot. Then another. This went on for 4 days. I went to the gp the other day who told me to p*ss off for another year if I'm ttc. I gave her some wee and she's sending off to test for infections (thanks so much woman who only wanted to do my blood pressure and "we don't do body MOTs here!!" )Click to expand...
> 
> how rude! can you go to another dr? maybe a fertility specialist?
> i had something like this one cycle too. it was weird for me, but went back to normal next cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to the gp again soon and seeing someone else. I really fear they will tell me to go away again :cry:Click to expand...

How old are you hun if you dont mind me asking?

They do tend to be strict with the length of time on ttc before referral...mostly because the average pregnancy takes 12 to 18 months


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Going to make sure I spend time around bikes, track days etc whilst pregnant so shrimpette gets used to the noise :D
> 
> How exciting!

Good idea!

Are you going to have a sexing scan?


----------



## sarahuk

nvm faye i remember you saying you werent!


----------



## Tryingmybest

sarahuk said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> yes it totally is. I'm not on day 2. It's predicted my af due date wrong so has fertitlty friend. Balls. I'm not due til.. 5th or tomorrow. My cycle really f*cked me over this month.
> 
> so no af yet?Click to expand...
> 
> no but I'm not expecting it either. I spotted for 4 days after a 3 days of normal af so the charts are like :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> that sounds like a normal 7 day af? or is not normal for you?Click to expand...
> 
> I used to be 3 days and it was gone. Now they are a bit longer but this disapeared all day after 3 days then one dot. Then another. This went on for 4 days. I went to the gp the other day who told me to p*ss off for another year if I'm ttc. I gave her some wee and she's sending off to test for infections (thanks so much woman who only wanted to do my blood pressure and "we don't do body MOTs here!!" )Click to expand...
> 
> how rude! can you go to another dr? maybe a fertility specialist?
> i had something like this one cycle too. it was weird for me, but went back to normal next cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to the gp again soon and seeing someone else. I really fear they will tell me to go away again :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> How old are you hun if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> They do tend to be strict with the length of time on ttc before referral...mostly because the average pregnancy takes 12 to 18 monthsClick to expand...

26 and youngest is 2. We are coming up to a year now of TTC. 
How do I get a OB? can't spell the real word :haha:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> OK you girls I could understand but other people.... nah. It's creepy lol.
> 
> Plus to just go up to someone and touch them like that, well, it's invading my personal space!
> 
> I saw a woman once walk up to a complete stranger and put her hands on her tummy and ask how far gone she was.
> 
> I agree its creepy sometimes!Click to expand...
> 
> i bet she does that to someone sometime that isn't pregnant, lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Id pay money to see that outcome!Click to expand...
> 
> a friend of ours congratulated someone on her pregnancy and she said, "what, i'm not pregnant". he will never do that again, lol!Click to expand...

oh my...id be mortified!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> OK you girls I could understand but other people.... nah. It's creepy lol.
> 
> Plus to just go up to someone and touch them like that, well, it's invading my personal space!
> 
> I saw a woman once walk up to a complete stranger and put her hands on her tummy and ask how far gone she was.
> 
> I agree its creepy sometimes!Click to expand...
> 
> i bet she does that to someone sometime that isn't pregnant, lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Id pay money to see that outcome!Click to expand...
> 
> a friend of ours congratulated someone on her pregnancy and she said, "what, i'm not pregnant". he will never do that again, lol!Click to expand...
> 
> oh my...id be mortified!Click to expand...

she did look pregnant, had a tiny frame and big belly. oops!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> faythe
> i don't know if this applies to the UK, but in the US, you can go to the Enfamil webite and sign up to get a bunch of coupons and free samples, and not just for formula. You can do the same thing for Similac, Earth's Best, Gerber, etc. the gerber ones are great. they still send coupons for kids snacks. here, you can also get a free subscription to Baby magazine. There's coupons in there too. Oh, and sign up for pampers, huggies, etc. they will send coupons too. Here is a tip, pampers baby wipes are terrible, except for their Thick Care kind. Huggies baby wipes are much better! Thicker and bigger.

i use huggies to take off my face everyday - love them


----------



## sarahuk

SKP said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am in debate, when should i startn my progesterone pills? So it can be on time for my 26 to 28 cd.
> 
> I heard its ok to take progesterone even if pregnant for so long.

Hmm dont know anything about these tbh...when did doc say to start?


----------



## sarahuk

Tryingmybest said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> yes it totally is. I'm not on day 2. It's predicted my af due date wrong so has fertitlty friend. Balls. I'm not due til.. 5th or tomorrow. My cycle really f*cked me over this month.
> 
> so no af yet?Click to expand...
> 
> no but I'm not expecting it either. I spotted for 4 days after a 3 days of normal af so the charts are like :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> that sounds like a normal 7 day af? or is not normal for you?Click to expand...
> 
> I used to be 3 days and it was gone. Now they are a bit longer but this disapeared all day after 3 days then one dot. Then another. This went on for 4 days. I went to the gp the other day who told me to p*ss off for another year if I'm ttc. I gave her some wee and she's sending off to test for infections (thanks so much woman who only wanted to do my blood pressure and "we don't do body MOTs here!!" )Click to expand...
> 
> how rude! can you go to another dr? maybe a fertility specialist?
> i had something like this one cycle too. it was weird for me, but went back to normal next cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to the gp again soon and seeing someone else. I really fear they will tell me to go away again :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> How old are you hun if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> They do tend to be strict with the length of time on ttc before referral...mostly because the average pregnancy takes 12 to 18 monthsClick to expand...
> 
> 26 and youngest is 2. We are coming up to a year now of TTC.
> How do I get a OB? can't spell the real word :haha:Click to expand...

Are you in the UK?

Cos here we dont use them...we go to our normal GP who refers us to a fertility specialist.

Hmm Im not sure about 26 but im 31 and I can get referred for review after 1 year...ive been a bit slow and just getting around to it in 10 days :)


----------



## sarahuk

OH!

And if youre wondering why faythe didnt answer your question yet about the welcome pack pinky...she said she was going to take a walk round the lake with her fella :D


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Tryingmybest said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> yes it totally is. I'm not on day 2. It's predicted my af due date wrong so has fertitlty friend. Balls. I'm not due til.. 5th or tomorrow. My cycle really f*cked me over this month.
> 
> so no af yet?Click to expand...
> 
> no but I'm not expecting it either. I spotted for 4 days after a 3 days of normal af so the charts are like :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> that sounds like a normal 7 day af? or is not normal for you?Click to expand...
> 
> I used to be 3 days and it was gone. Now they are a bit longer but this disapeared all day after 3 days then one dot. Then another. This went on for 4 days. I went to the gp the other day who told me to p*ss off for another year if I'm ttc. I gave her some wee and she's sending off to test for infections (thanks so much woman who only wanted to do my blood pressure and "we don't do body MOTs here!!" )Click to expand...
> 
> how rude! can you go to another dr? maybe a fertility specialist?
> i had something like this one cycle too. it was weird for me, but went back to normal next cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to the gp again soon and seeing someone else. I really fear they will tell me to go away again :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> How old are you hun if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> They do tend to be strict with the length of time on ttc before referral...mostly because the average pregnancy takes 12 to 18 monthsClick to expand...
> 
> 26 and youngest is 2. We are coming up to a year now of TTC.
> How do I get a OB? can't spell the real word :haha:Click to expand...

Id call your insurance and see who is on your insurance and then id do some google searching on reviews. I found my OB through google searching VBAC in my city and his name and my doula kept coming up. Same with my RE.


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> OH!
> 
> And if youre wondering why faythe didnt answer your question yet about the welcome pack pinky...she said she was going to take a walk round the lake with her fella :D

thats ok


----------



## Pinky32

i have a little sharp pain


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> faythe
> i don't know if this applies to the UK, but in the US, you can go to the Enfamil webite and sign up to get a bunch of coupons and free samples, and not just for formula. You can do the same thing for Similac, Earth's Best, Gerber, etc. the gerber ones are great. they still send coupons for kids snacks. here, you can also get a free subscription to Baby magazine. There's coupons in there too. Oh, and sign up for pampers, huggies, etc. they will send coupons too. Here is a tip, pampers baby wipes are terrible, except for their Thick Care kind. Huggies baby wipes are much better! Thicker and bigger.

I will take a look right now hon. Thanks for the tip! :D



sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Going to make sure I spend time around bikes, track days etc whilst pregnant so shrimpette gets used to the noise :D
> 
> How exciting!
> 
> Good idea!
> 
> Are you going to have a sexing scan?Click to expand...

Chris wants to keep it a secret so sadly not :(



sarahuk said:


> OH!
> 
> And if youre wondering why faythe didnt answer your question yet about the welcome pack pinky...she said she was going to take a walk round the lake with her fella :D

And it was BLOODY freezing out there. Like wow, I thought my nose my drop off haha!

Welcome pack? I can't find the post?

I haven't had my Bounty pack yet if that's what you mean Pinky?


----------



## Pinky32

i dont know, just saw an advert on telly talking about a welcome pack


----------



## Faythe

No idea! I got a tonne of info from my Dr and the Emma's Diary booklet with tear outs in to get two freebie packs but I don't get my Bounty pack until my MW appt, I think.

We like freebies!


----------



## SKP

sarahuk said:


> SKP said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am in debate, when should i startn my progesterone pills? So it can be on time for my 26 to 28 cd.
> 
> I heard its ok to take progesterone even if pregnant for so long.
> 
> Hmm dont know anything about these tbh...when did doc say to start?Click to expand...

He didnt tell me, and i didnt ask.


----------



## Pinky32

i love freebies!!!

can anyone tell me, do i carry on with b6 tablets or stop now?

Also, no-one helped me with this sharp pain im getting :cry:


----------



## Faythe

I missed that Pinky. Where is it?


----------



## Pinky32

doesnt matter - dont know when i said it


----------



## Pinky32

i think you were out walking when i said it


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i have a little sharp pain

:O where?


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> faythe
> i don't know if this applies to the UK, but in the US, you can go to the Enfamil webite and sign up to get a bunch of coupons and free samples, and not just for formula. You can do the same thing for Similac, Earth's Best, Gerber, etc. the gerber ones are great. they still send coupons for kids snacks. here, you can also get a free subscription to Baby magazine. There's coupons in there too. Oh, and sign up for pampers, huggies, etc. they will send coupons too. Here is a tip, pampers baby wipes are terrible, except for their Thick Care kind. Huggies baby wipes are much better! Thicker and bigger.
> 
> I will take a look right now hon. Thanks for the tip! :D
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Going to make sure I spend time around bikes, track days etc whilst pregnant so shrimpette gets used to the noise :D
> 
> How exciting!Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea!
> 
> Are you going to have a sexing scan?Click to expand...
> 
> Chris wants to keep it a secret so sadly not :(
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> OH!
> 
> And if youre wondering why faythe didnt answer your question yet about the welcome pack pinky...she said she was going to take a walk round the lake with her fella :DClick to expand...
> 
> And it was BLOODY freezing out there. Like wow, I thought my nose my drop off haha!
> 
> Welcome pack? I can't find the post?
> 
> I haven't had my Bounty pack yet if that's what you mean Pinky?Click to expand...

I -think- its the same thing...dont quiote me though!


----------



## Pinky32

it was near my right hip,now in centre - above my knickerline


----------



## sarahuk

SKP said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKP said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am in debate, when should i startn my progesterone pills? So it can be on time for my 26 to 28 cd.
> 
> I heard its ok to take progesterone even if pregnant for so long.
> 
> Hmm dont know anything about these tbh...when did doc say to start?Click to expand...
> 
> He didnt tell me, and i didnt ask.Click to expand...

Bad doc!!

Id give him a call hun..id hate to say something wrong here since i know nothing about the treatment :( Sorry!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Hi guys! How is everyone today? I've been crampy, and very moody..lol. I guess that's expected when you're TTC for 6 months now. 

Have you tested for O moter?

I retested..and this is today's O stick for me..the second one is today's..the first one is yesterday's..


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> it was near my right hip,now in centre - above my knickerline

Eggs on its way out chickadee!!!

Youllk have temp rise in am, u watch!


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Hi guys! How is everyone today? I've been crampy, and very moody..lol. I guess that's expected when you're TTC for 6 months now.
> 
> Have you tested for O moter?
> 
> I retested..and this is today's O stick for me..the second one is today's..the first one is yesterday's..
> 
> View attachment 333844

Nice lines!!

Hmm..doesnt look like its ENTIRELY there though...I think its almost the same colour but not quite.

Test again!! :D


----------



## Pinky32

this is it
 



Attached Files:







pampers.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Faythe

Agree with Sarah, Pinky. Don't worry chica :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> it was near my right hip,now in centre - above my knickerline
> 
> Eggs on its way out chickadee!!!
> 
> Youllk have temp rise in am, u watch!Click to expand...

you realy think????

jesus ive never had this before and its freaking me out :cry:


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> this is it

Ah Pampers one. Think I might have applied for it already but you don't get it until you're about 27 weeks I think.


----------



## moter98

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Hi guys! How is everyone today? I've been crampy, and very moody..lol. I guess that's expected when you're TTC for 6 months now.
> 
> Have you tested for O moter?
> 
> I retested..and this is today's O stick for me..the second one is today's..the first one is yesterday's..
> 
> View attachment 333844

that looks ALMOST positive to me! very, very close. i bet you will get a positive within hours now. what CD are you? you should put up a ticker! i am CD6 right now. if you look in my siggy you can see my ticker. i did test cause pinky got her +opk today and i really want mine, but, not surprisingly it's still negative. i've got a few days yet before O.


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Agree with Sarah, Pinky. Don't worry chica :hugs:

the slightest thing worries me now

this is my first time ever having anysort of ov pain and didnt know what it was on monday

thanks girls - sorry,i need reassuring

do you think i should stop taking the B6 now?


----------



## Cpkmomof2

sarahuk said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! How is everyone today? I've been crampy, and very moody..lol. I guess that's expected when you're TTC for 6 months now.
> 
> Have you tested for O moter?
> 
> I retested..and this is today's O stick for me..the second one is today's..the first one is yesterday's..
> 
> View attachment 333844
> 
> 
> Nice lines!!
> 
> Hmm..doesnt look like its ENTIRELY there though...I think its almost the same colour but not quite.
> 
> Test again!! :DClick to expand...

Lol I'll be testing everyday! Today is CD8..but for this early in my cycle..it looks like I may O earlier than usual!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> it was near my right hip,now in centre - above my knickerline
> 
> Eggs on its way out chickadee!!!
> 
> Youllk have temp rise in am, u watch!Click to expand...
> 
> you realy think????
> 
> jesus ive never had this before and its freaking me out :cry:Click to expand...

i don't know what that is. did it go away yet?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! How is everyone today? I've been crampy, and very moody..lol. I guess that's expected when you're TTC for 6 months now.
> 
> Have you tested for O moter?
> 
> I retested..and this is today's O stick for me..the second one is today's..the first one is yesterday's..
> 
> View attachment 333844
> 
> 
> that looks ALMOST positive to me! very, very close. i bet you will get a positive within hours now. what CD are you? you should put up a ticker! i am CD6 right now. if you look in my siggy you can see my ticker. i did test cause pinky got her +opk today and i really want mine, but, not surprisingly it's still negative. i've got a few days yet before O.Click to expand...

awwwww tina - i held off ov;ing for 3 days for you :hug:

you;ll all be DPO together


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Agree with Sarah, Pinky. Don't worry chica :hugs:
> 
> the slightest thing worries me now
> 
> this is my first time ever having anysort of ov pain and didnt know what it was on monday
> 
> thanks girls - sorry,i need reassuring
> 
> do you think i should stop taking the B6 now?Click to expand...

no. keep taking the B6. how much are you taking?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Agree with Sarah, Pinky. Don't worry chica :hugs:
> 
> the slightest thing worries me now
> 
> this is my first time ever having anysort of ov pain and didnt know what it was on monday
> 
> thanks girls - sorry,i need reassuring
> 
> do you think i should stop taking the B6 now?Click to expand...
> 
> no. keep taking the B6. how much are you taking?Click to expand...

im taking 100mg a day


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Moter I'm on CD8..from the first day of my actual bleed..if I am ovulating this early, it explains why I haven't been getting pregnant, I always start BD on CD12 and up..UGHHHHHHH


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> it was near my right hip,now in centre - above my knickerline
> 
> Eggs on its way out chickadee!!!
> 
> Youllk have temp rise in am, u watch!Click to expand...
> 
> you realy think????
> 
> jesus ive never had this before and its freaking me out :cry:Click to expand...

It is.

EVERY month I get pre ovulation pains, I always get it more severe for a short period of time..next day I get my temp rise. I dont get it every month, but I would swear till i was blue in the face that those cycles i had ov pains before hand I felt it when it went.

No need to freak out..its normal. You might continue to get a few twinges after ovulation too...theres a cyst that forms over the release site afterwards and if youve had a painful OV I tend to find I feel that for a bit too. Totally normal!

IM NOT ALONE IN THE 2WW ANYMORE.....YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Pinky32

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Moter I'm on CD8..from the first day of my actual bleed..if I am ovulating this early, it explains why I haven't been getting pregnant, I always start BD on CD12 and up..UGHHHHHHH

i got an "almost" opk on cd8 last cycle and a positive on cd9


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! How is everyone today? I've been crampy, and very moody..lol. I guess that's expected when you're TTC for 6 months now.
> 
> Have you tested for O moter?
> 
> I retested..and this is today's O stick for me..the second one is today's..the first one is yesterday's..
> 
> View attachment 333844
> 
> 
> that looks ALMOST positive to me! very, very close. i bet you will get a positive within hours now. what CD are you? you should put up a ticker! i am CD6 right now. if you look in my siggy you can see my ticker. i did test cause pinky got her +opk today and i really want mine, but, not surprisingly it's still negative. i've got a few days yet before O.Click to expand...

I want you to hurry up Tina...me needs you the other side of the crosshairs too!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Agree with Sarah, Pinky. Don't worry chica :hugs:
> 
> the slightest thing worries me now
> 
> this is my first time ever having anysort of ov pain and didnt know what it was on monday
> 
> thanks girls - sorry,i need reassuring
> 
> do you think i should stop taking the B6 now?Click to expand...

Its good that youre taking notice of what your body is doing.

Look at it this way...how would you have felt all this bfore...all those years on BC and now your body is doing exactly what its meant too!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> it was near my right hip,now in centre - above my knickerline
> 
> Eggs on its way out chickadee!!!
> 
> Youllk have temp rise in am, u watch!Click to expand...
> 
> you realy think????
> 
> jesus ive never had this before and its freaking me out :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> It is.
> 
> EVERY month I get pre ovulation pains, I always get it more severe for a short period of time..next day I get my temp rise. I dont get it every month, but I would swear till i was blue in the face that those cycles i had ov pains before hand I felt it when it went.
> 
> No need to freak out..its normal. You might continue to get a few twinges after ovulation too...theres a cyst that forms over the release site afterwards and if youve had a painful OV I tend to find I feel that for a bit too. Totally normal!
> 
> IM NOT ALONE IN THE 2WW ANYMORE.....YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!Click to expand...

phew ok i'll relax - thank you

im not dpo until i get crosshairs


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! How is everyone today? I've been crampy, and very moody..lol. I guess that's expected when you're TTC for 6 months now.
> 
> Have you tested for O moter?
> 
> I retested..and this is today's O stick for me..the second one is today's..the first one is yesterday's..
> 
> View attachment 333844
> 
> 
> Nice lines!!
> 
> Hmm..doesnt look like its ENTIRELY there though...I think its almost the same colour but not quite.
> 
> Test again!! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Lol I'll be testing everyday! Today is CD8..but for this early in my cycle..it looks like I may O earlier than usual!Click to expand...

Id say by the surge on the test you did today, test multiple times today...im sure youre getting your positive today


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Agree with Sarah, Pinky. Don't worry chica :hugs:
> 
> the slightest thing worries me now
> 
> this is my first time ever having anysort of ov pain and didnt know what it was on monday
> 
> thanks girls - sorry,i need reassuring
> 
> do you think i should stop taking the B6 now?Click to expand...
> 
> no. keep taking the B6. how much are you taking?Click to expand...
> 
> im taking 75mg a dayClick to expand...

i would back off a bit on the dose. 100mg is an ok amount to take in general. anymore you should consult a dr. this is because taking too much b6 can cause nerve damage. i think you should back off to 50mg, maybe even 25mg. then if your cycle seems to get out of whack again, slowly increase the dose. i'm gonna post this here, not to worry you, cause you are taking a healthy dose, but just so you know. 

Are there any risks associated with too much vitamin B6?
The current recommended maximum daily intake is 100 mg. High doses of vitamin B6 can, over time, be toxic, and may result in nerve damage or numbness and tingling in the extremities that may eventually be irreversible. You should discontinue use of supplemental B6 if any unusual numbness develops in the body. Too much B6 can also cause oversensitivity to sunlight, which can lead to skin rashes and numbness, as well as nausea, vomiting, abdominal pain, loss of appetite, and increased liver function test results.


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Pinky32 said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Moter I'm on CD8..from the first day of my actual bleed..if I am ovulating this early, it explains why I haven't been getting pregnant, I always start BD on CD12 and up..UGHHHHHHH
> 
> i got an "almost" opk on cd8 last cycle and a positive on cd9Click to expand...


So if this is considered an almost positive, what days am I supposed to BD..like tomorrow? I really am clueless when it comes to ovulation tests.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! How is everyone today? I've been crampy, and very moody..lol. I guess that's expected when you're TTC for 6 months now.
> 
> Have you tested for O moter?
> 
> I retested..and this is today's O stick for me..the second one is today's..the first one is yesterday's..
> 
> View attachment 333844
> 
> 
> Nice lines!!
> 
> Hmm..doesnt look like its ENTIRELY there though...I think its almost the same colour but not quite.
> 
> Test again!! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Lol I'll be testing everyday! Today is CD8..but for this early in my cycle..it looks like I may O earlier than usual!Click to expand...
> 
> Id say by the surge on the test you did today, test multiple times today...im sure youre getting your positive todayClick to expand...

i agree with sarah. i bet it's positive by 8pm tonight


----------



## moter98

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Moter I'm on CD8..from the first day of my actual bleed..if I am ovulating this early, it explains why I haven't been getting pregnant, I always start BD on CD12 and up..UGHHHHHHH
> 
> i got an "almost" opk on cd8 last cycle and a positive on cd9Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if this is considered an almost positive, what days am I supposed to BD..like tomorrow? I really am clueless when it comes to ovulation tests.Click to expand...

now! and tomorrow and the next day!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Agree with Sarah, Pinky. Don't worry chica :hugs:
> 
> the slightest thing worries me now
> 
> this is my first time ever having anysort of ov pain and didnt know what it was on monday
> 
> thanks girls - sorry,i need reassuring
> 
> do you think i should stop taking the B6 now?Click to expand...
> 
> Its good that youre taking notice of what your body is doing.
> 
> Look at it this way...how would you have felt all this bfore...all those years on BC and now your body is doing exactly what its meant too!Click to expand...

i cant help but notice what its doing - its proper hurting


----------



## Cpkmomof2

sarahuk said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! How is everyone today? I've been crampy, and very moody..lol. I guess that's expected when you're TTC for 6 months now.
> 
> Have you tested for O moter?
> 
> I retested..and this is today's O stick for me..the second one is today's..the first one is yesterday's..
> 
> View attachment 333844
> 
> 
> Nice lines!!
> 
> Hmm..doesnt look like its ENTIRELY there though...I think its almost the same colour but not quite.
> 
> Test again!! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Lol I'll be testing everyday! Today is CD8..but for this early in my cycle..it looks like I may O earlier than usual!Click to expand...
> 
> Id say by the surge on the test you did today, test multiple times today...im sure youre getting your positive todayClick to expand...

THANKS :D I'll test tonight before bedtime as well.


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Moter I'm on CD8..from the first day of my actual bleed..if I am ovulating this early, it explains why I haven't been getting pregnant, I always start BD on CD12 and up..UGHHHHHHH

This is good news then sweetie! You now know youre about to be super fertile!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

moter98 said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Moter I'm on CD8..from the first day of my actual bleed..if I am ovulating this early, it explains why I haven't been getting pregnant, I always start BD on CD12 and up..UGHHHHHHH
> 
> i got an "almost" opk on cd8 last cycle and a positive on cd9Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if this is considered an almost positive, what days am I supposed to BD..like tomorrow? I really am clueless when it comes to ovulation tests.Click to expand...
> 
> now! and tomorrow and the next day!Click to expand...

Oh wow..ok thanks! I'm on it..but not now..hubster doesn't get home till 8pm LOL


----------



## moter98

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Moter I'm on CD8..from the first day of my actual bleed..if I am ovulating this early, it explains why I haven't been getting pregnant, I always start BD on CD12 and up..UGHHHHHHH

oh, you've just been missing your O day girl! you should start BD as soon as AF leaves from now on. it's best to have some waiting for the egg, so try starting 3-5 days before O


----------



## Cpkmomof2

sarahuk said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Moter I'm on CD8..from the first day of my actual bleed..if I am ovulating this early, it explains why I haven't been getting pregnant, I always start BD on CD12 and up..UGHHHHHHH
> 
> This is good news then sweetie! You now know youre about to be super fertile!Click to expand...

Thank you hun! You should add me to your "hopefully" Bump buddies..I'm going to try my best this month! It's my birthday too, so maybe it's my lucky charm month!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! How is everyone today? I've been crampy, and very moody..lol. I guess that's expected when you're TTC for 6 months now.
> 
> Have you tested for O moter?
> 
> I retested..and this is today's O stick for me..the second one is today's..the first one is yesterday's..
> 
> View attachment 333844
> 
> 
> that looks ALMOST positive to me! very, very close. i bet you will get a positive within hours now. what CD are you? you should put up a ticker! i am CD6 right now. if you look in my siggy you can see my ticker. i did test cause pinky got her +opk today and i really want mine, but, not surprisingly it's still negative. i've got a few days yet before O.Click to expand...
> 
> I want you to hurry up Tina...me needs you the other side of the crosshairs too!Click to expand...

i've been telling my body to hurry up, but it's not working!


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Moter I'm on CD8..from the first day of my actual bleed..if I am ovulating this early, it explains why I haven't been getting pregnant, I always start BD on CD12 and up..UGHHHHHHH
> 
> i got an "almost" opk on cd8 last cycle and a positive on cd9Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if this is considered an almost positive, what days am I supposed to BD..like tomorrow? I really am clueless when it comes to ovulation tests.Click to expand...

Id do every other day on the run up to OV, then when id gotten the surge id have switched to every day for the next consecutive 3 days. But some continue every other day and thats fine too. 

OFC im saying this by my surge was only a possible one..not an actual one so...doh!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

moter98 said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Moter I'm on CD8..from the first day of my actual bleed..if I am ovulating this early, it explains why I haven't been getting pregnant, I always start BD on CD12 and up..UGHHHHHHH
> 
> oh, you've just been missing your O day girl! you should start BD as soon as AF leaves from now on. it's best to have some waiting for the egg, so try starting 3-5 days before OClick to expand...

I don't do O tests every month, but I always tell my doctor, I get my most EWCM around CD9 and stuff..and he was like, that's too early! I was like oh ok..so I just took his advise and Bd'ed 12-16CD


----------



## Faythe

I think I have a cold coming. I canny stop sneezing bleugh.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I think I have a cold coming. I canny stop sneezing bleugh.

oh no! get lots of rest.


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Faythe said:


> I think I have a cold coming. I canny stop sneezing bleugh.

Feel better! hot :coffee: helps..so does tea!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Agree with Sarah, Pinky. Don't worry chica :hugs:
> 
> the slightest thing worries me now
> 
> this is my first time ever having anysort of ov pain and didnt know what it was on monday
> 
> thanks girls - sorry,i need reassuring
> 
> do you think i should stop taking the B6 now?Click to expand...
> 
> Its good that youre taking notice of what your body is doing.
> 
> Look at it this way...how would you have felt all this bfore...all those years on BC and now your body is doing exactly what its meant too!Click to expand...
> 
> i cant help but notice what its doing - its proper hurtingClick to expand...

Have you got a hot water bottle chick? It always helps take it away for me. And make sure youre not hunched over either. 

Itll ease soon, promise :flower:


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Moter I'm on CD8..from the first day of my actual bleed..if I am ovulating this early, it explains why I haven't been getting pregnant, I always start BD on CD12 and up..UGHHHHHHH
> 
> i got an "almost" opk on cd8 last cycle and a positive on cd9Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if this is considered an almost positive, what days am I supposed to BD..like tomorrow? I really am clueless when it comes to ovulation tests.Click to expand...
> 
> now! and tomorrow and the next day!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow..ok thanks! I'm on it..but not now..hubster doesn't get home till 8pm LOLClick to expand...

Do a Pinky...be waiting at the door with nothing but your dressing gown on!


----------



## Faythe

I've not had a cold for ages so I was wondering how long I'd escape one for lol.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I've not had a cold for ages so I was wondering how long I'd escape one for lol.

pregnancy puts a damper on your immune system so you're a bit more susceptible to colds and such. and, you can't take any cold medicine for it. cruel joke, huh?


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Moter I'm on CD8..from the first day of my actual bleed..if I am ovulating this early, it explains why I haven't been getting pregnant, I always start BD on CD12 and up..UGHHHHHHH
> 
> This is good news then sweetie! You now know youre about to be super fertile!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun! You should add me to your "hopefully" Bump buddies..I'm going to try my best this month! It's my birthday too, so maybe it's my lucky charm month!Click to expand...

Ok...ill add you then!!

In return...you have to promise to stick around with us ladies...its a crazy ride!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

sarahuk said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Moter I'm on CD8..from the first day of my actual bleed..if I am ovulating this early, it explains why I haven't been getting pregnant, I always start BD on CD12 and up..UGHHHHHHH
> 
> i got an "almost" opk on cd8 last cycle and a positive on cd9Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if this is considered an almost positive, what days am I supposed to BD..like tomorrow? I really am clueless when it comes to ovulation tests.Click to expand...
> 
> now! and tomorrow and the next day!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow..ok thanks! I'm on it..but not now..hubster doesn't get home till 8pm LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Do a Pinky...be waiting at the door with nothing but your dressing gown on!Click to expand...

I have to do something! He's very tired by the time he gets home..so I must get his attention tonight ;)


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! How is everyone today? I've been crampy, and very moody..lol. I guess that's expected when you're TTC for 6 months now.
> 
> Have you tested for O moter?
> 
> I retested..and this is today's O stick for me..the second one is today's..the first one is yesterday's..
> 
> View attachment 333844
> 
> 
> that looks ALMOST positive to me! very, very close. i bet you will get a positive within hours now. what CD are you? you should put up a ticker! i am CD6 right now. if you look in my siggy you can see my ticker. i did test cause pinky got her +opk today and i really want mine, but, not surprisingly it's still negative. i've got a few days yet before O.Click to expand...
> 
> I want you to hurry up Tina...me needs you the other side of the crosshairs too!Click to expand...
> 
> i've been telling my body to hurry up, but it's not working!Click to expand...

Using the power of my mind I am poking you in the ovary....get going eggy!!


----------



## Faythe

Very cruel joke, Tina :haha:

Right my lovelies, am off to bed now. Be good! xxx


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Very cruel joke, Tina :haha:
> 
> Right my lovelies, am off to bed now. Be good! xxx

get some rest tamz. you have only slept for half the day,lol!


----------



## moter98

where did my pinky go?


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Night night Faith..you're on my parent's timezone..they be Zzzzz'n by now. Sometimes I pick up the phone at around this time U.S. time, and I quickly realize my momma is sleeping and to not bother! Tootles :)


----------



## Cpkmomof2

sarahuk said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Moter I'm on CD8..from the first day of my actual bleed..if I am ovulating this early, it explains why I haven't been getting pregnant, I always start BD on CD12 and up..UGHHHHHHH
> 
> This is good news then sweetie! You now know youre about to be super fertile!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun! You should add me to your "hopefully" Bump buddies..I'm going to try my best this month! It's my birthday too, so maybe it's my lucky charm month!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok...ill add you then!!
> 
> In return...you have to promise to stick around with us ladies...its a crazy ride!Click to expand...

I promise! I may be missing in action tomorrow, as my HSG is then, and God knows how awful I'll feel afterwards!!


----------



## Tryingmybest

sarahuk said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> yes it totally is. I'm not on day 2. It's predicted my af due date wrong so has fertitlty friend. Balls. I'm not due til.. 5th or tomorrow. My cycle really f*cked me over this month.
> 
> so no af yet?Click to expand...
> 
> no but I'm not expecting it either. I spotted for 4 days after a 3 days of normal af so the charts are like :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> that sounds like a normal 7 day af? or is not normal for you?Click to expand...
> 
> I used to be 3 days and it was gone. Now they are a bit longer but this disapeared all day after 3 days then one dot. Then another. This went on for 4 days. I went to the gp the other day who told me to p*ss off for another year if I'm ttc. I gave her some wee and she's sending off to test for infections (thanks so much woman who only wanted to do my blood pressure and "we don't do body MOTs here!!" )Click to expand...
> 
> how rude! can you go to another dr? maybe a fertility specialist?
> i had something like this one cycle too. it was weird for me, but went back to normal next cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to the gp again soon and seeing someone else. I really fear they will tell me to go away again :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> How old are you hun if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> They do tend to be strict with the length of time on ttc before referral...mostly because the average pregnancy takes 12 to 18 monthsClick to expand...
> 
> 26 and youngest is 2. We are coming up to a year now of TTC.
> How do I get a OB? can't spell the real word :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you in the UK?
> 
> Cos here we dont use them...we go to our normal GP who refers us to a fertility specialist.
> 
> Hmm Im not sure about 26 but im 31 and I can get referred for review after 1 year...ive been a bit slow and just getting around to it in 10 days :)Click to expand...

I'm in the uk :)


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> where did my pinky go?

im here but im feeling emotional all of a sudden, ive got this pain and cant join in when everyones talking about all the times they bd


----------



## Tryingmybest

Faythe said:


> Very cruel joke, Tina :haha:
> 
> Right my lovelies, am off to bed now. Be good! xxx

night :)


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I think I have a cold coming. I canny stop sneezing bleugh.
> 
> Feel better! hot :coffee: helps..so does tea!Click to expand...

Awww your kids are cute!!

*points at signature*...see...youre there now...means youre stuck here with us for eternity...muahahahaha


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> where did my pinky go?
> 
> im here but im feeling emotional all of a sudden, ive got this pain and cant join in when everyones talking about all the times they bdClick to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

night faythe - hope you feel ok in the morning
xx


----------



## Cpkmomof2

sarahuk said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I think I have a cold coming. I canny stop sneezing bleugh.
> 
> Feel better! hot :coffee: helps..so does tea!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww your kids are cute!!
> 
> *points at signature*...see...youre there now...means youre stuck here with us for eternity...muahahahahaClick to expand...

Thanks, my daughter is a handful! And she won't stop mentioning wanting another baby sister..I think hearing her is what got me to TTC again, and so seriously! lol


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I think I have a cold coming. I canny stop sneezing bleugh.

Aww...feel better soon! :flower:


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Do you guys believe in those Chinese gender prediction calendars? They were actually accurate for both my kids..so now I'm looking at February, March, and April..in case I do get preggers then, what I'd have..hehe..I'm bored :/


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Moter I'm on CD8..from the first day of my actual bleed..if I am ovulating this early, it explains why I haven't been getting pregnant, I always start BD on CD12 and up..UGHHHHHHH
> 
> i got an "almost" opk on cd8 last cycle and a positive on cd9Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if this is considered an almost positive, what days am I supposed to BD..like tomorrow? I really am clueless when it comes to ovulation tests.Click to expand...
> 
> now! and tomorrow and the next day!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow..ok thanks! I'm on it..but not now..hubster doesn't get home till 8pm LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Do a Pinky...be waiting at the door with nothing but your dressing gown on!Click to expand...
> 
> I have to do something! He's very tired by the time he gets home..so I must get his attention tonight ;)Click to expand...

Force feed him a snickers...last time matt was too tired i drove him to the Shop and made him buy chocolate :D


----------



## moter98

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Do you guys believe in those Chinese gender prediction calendars? They were actually accurate for both my kids..so now I'm looking at February, March, and April..in case I do get preggers then, what I'd have..hehe..I'm bored :/

nope. they said my son would be a girl. i assure you he is not!
also said my SIL would have a boy. she had a girl.


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Very cruel joke, Tina :haha:
> 
> Right my lovelies, am off to bed now. Be good! xxx

Get some rest! Hopefully youll feel better in the morning :) x


----------



## Pinky32

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Do you guys believe in those Chinese gender prediction calendars? They were actually accurate for both my kids..so now I'm looking at February, March, and April..in case I do get preggers then, what I'd have..hehe..I'm bored :/

i looked at two today

one said girl
one said boy


----------



## Cpkmomof2

sarahuk said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Moter I'm on CD8..from the first day of my actual bleed..if I am ovulating this early, it explains why I haven't been getting pregnant, I always start BD on CD12 and up..UGHHHHHHH
> 
> i got an "almost" opk on cd8 last cycle and a positive on cd9Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if this is considered an almost positive, what days am I supposed to BD..like tomorrow? I really am clueless when it comes to ovulation tests.Click to expand...
> 
> now! and tomorrow and the next day!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow..ok thanks! I'm on it..but not now..hubster doesn't get home till 8pm LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Do a Pinky...be waiting at the door with nothing but your dressing gown on!Click to expand...
> 
> I have to do something! He's very tired by the time he gets home..so I must get his attention tonight ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Force feed him a snickers...last time matt was too tired i drove him to the Shop and made him buy chocolate :DClick to expand...


I'm not going outside anymore tonight lol. I'll just make some cupcakes! I have a ready mix!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

moter98 said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys believe in those Chinese gender prediction calendars? They were actually accurate for both my kids..so now I'm looking at February, March, and April..in case I do get preggers then, what I'd have..hehe..I'm bored :/
> 
> nope. they said my son would be a girl. i assure you he is not!
> also said my SIL would have a boy. she had a girl.Click to expand...

It was right for my kids, but for my SIL it wasn't..I guess it depends..or mine was just a coincidence.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys believe in those Chinese gender prediction calendars? They were actually accurate for both my kids..so now I'm looking at February, March, and April..in case I do get preggers then, what I'd have..hehe..I'm bored :/
> 
> i looked at two today
> 
> one said girl
> one said boyClick to expand...

have you heard of those gender prediction home tests? i did one with DS. it said boy, and it was right! you get this kit, pee in a cup and by what color it turns will tell you if you are having a boy or girl. it's all in fun like the chinese gender chart. i thought it was worth it. hey pinky, this is a test you could do and post the pics. does this blue to you or pink? haha!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

PS: Moter..your son is so cute! He looks like my son when he was a baby..thought I saw his baby pic for a minute :)


----------



## Cpkmomof2

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys believe in those Chinese gender prediction calendars? They were actually accurate for both my kids..so now I'm looking at February, March, and April..in case I do get preggers then, what I'd have..hehe..I'm bored :/
> 
> i looked at two today
> 
> one said girl
> one said boyClick to expand...
> 
> have you heard of those gender prediction home tests? i did one with DS. it said boy, and it was right! you get this kit, pee in a cup and by what color it turns will tell you if you are having a boy or girl. it's all in fun like the chinese gender chart. i thought it was worth it. hey pinky, this is a test you could do and post the pics. does this blue to you or pink? haha!Click to expand...

Do you think it recognizes those XY&Z Chromozome things? I may try it if I get a :bfp: next


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Moter I'm on CD8..from the first day of my actual bleed..if I am ovulating this early, it explains why I haven't been getting pregnant, I always start BD on CD12 and up..UGHHHHHHH
> 
> This is good news then sweetie! You now know youre about to be super fertile!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun! You should add me to your "hopefully" Bump buddies..I'm going to try my best this month! It's my birthday too, so maybe it's my lucky charm month!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok...ill add you then!!
> 
> In return...you have to promise to stick around with us ladies...its a crazy ride!Click to expand...
> 
> I promise! I may be missing in action tomorrow, as my HSG is then, and God knows how awful I'll feel afterwards!!Click to expand...

Forgive my stupidity but...is that when they flush the tubes?

One warning about this thread tho...some days its fast paced so..dont be put off if there are 10 new pages!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys believe in those Chinese gender prediction calendars? They were actually accurate for both my kids..so now I'm looking at February, March, and April..in case I do get preggers then, what I'd have..hehe..I'm bored :/
> 
> i looked at two today
> 
> one said girl
> one said boyClick to expand...
> 
> have you heard of those gender prediction home tests? i did one with DS. it said boy, and it was right! you get this kit, pee in a cup and by what color it turns will tell you if you are having a boy or girl. it's all in fun like the chinese gender chart. i thought it was worth it. hey pinky, this is a test you could do and post the pics. does this blue to you or pink? haha!Click to expand...

got to get preggy first


----------



## Cpkmomof2

sarahuk said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Moter I'm on CD8..from the first day of my actual bleed..if I am ovulating this early, it explains why I haven't been getting pregnant, I always start BD on CD12 and up..UGHHHHHHH
> 
> This is good news then sweetie! You now know youre about to be super fertile!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun! You should add me to your "hopefully" Bump buddies..I'm going to try my best this month! It's my birthday too, so maybe it's my lucky charm month!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok...ill add you then!!
> 
> In return...you have to promise to stick around with us ladies...its a crazy ride!Click to expand...
> 
> I promise! I may be missing in action tomorrow, as my HSG is then, and God knows how awful I'll feel afterwards!!Click to expand...
> 
> Forgive my stupidity but...is that when they flush the tubes?
> 
> One warning about this thread tho...some days its fast paced so..dont be put off if there are 10 new pages!Click to expand...


yes it is. I've never had it done, but I used to manage a radiology office when I was preggers with my son, and I kept thanking God for not putting me through that..well now..he's putting me through it! I would hear women scream from the other room..that's why I am so scared!


----------



## sarahuk

Tryingmybest said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> yes it totally is. I'm not on day 2. It's predicted my af due date wrong so has fertitlty friend. Balls. I'm not due til.. 5th or tomorrow. My cycle really f*cked me over this month.
> 
> so no af yet?Click to expand...
> 
> no but I'm not expecting it either. I spotted for 4 days after a 3 days of normal af so the charts are like :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> that sounds like a normal 7 day af? or is not normal for you?Click to expand...
> 
> I used to be 3 days and it was gone. Now they are a bit longer but this disapeared all day after 3 days then one dot. Then another. This went on for 4 days. I went to the gp the other day who told me to p*ss off for another year if I'm ttc. I gave her some wee and she's sending off to test for infections (thanks so much woman who only wanted to do my blood pressure and "we don't do body MOTs here!!" )Click to expand...
> 
> how rude! can you go to another dr? maybe a fertility specialist?
> i had something like this one cycle too. it was weird for me, but went back to normal next cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to the gp again soon and seeing someone else. I really fear they will tell me to go away again :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> How old are you hun if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> They do tend to be strict with the length of time on ttc before referral...mostly because the average pregnancy takes 12 to 18 monthsClick to expand...
> 
> 26 and youngest is 2. We are coming up to a year now of TTC.
> How do I get a OB? can't spell the real word :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you in the UK?
> 
> Cos here we dont use them...we go to our normal GP who refers us to a fertility specialist.
> 
> Hmm Im not sure about 26 but im 31 and I can get referred for review after 1 year...ive been a bit slow and just getting around to it in 10 days :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in the uk :)Click to expand...

In that case!

Id probably ask, what exactly frame of time you have to wait to be reviewed.

Im wondering if its because youre below 30 and have two children already that they want you to give it a little while longer because youve proven to be able to conceive?


----------



## Cpkmomof2

It can't be as bad as labor & delivery tho! lol


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> where did my pinky go?
> 
> im here but im feeling emotional all of a sudden, ive got this pain and cant join in when everyones talking about all the times they bdClick to expand...

Awww...big :hugs: hun :(

Its an annoying pain but it will pass...and in the morning youll be glad you had the discomfort for that super eggy when you start getting temp rises!

Btw, when im having that pain...sometimes :sex: actually brings it on for me worse...maybe the pressure..it could be whats bringing it on worse than usual xx


----------



## moter98

Cpkmomof2 said:


> PS: Moter..your son is so cute! He looks like my son when he was a baby..thought I saw his baby pic for a minute :)

awww, thanks!


----------



## moter98

Cpkmomof2 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys believe in those Chinese gender prediction calendars? They were actually accurate for both my kids..so now I'm looking at February, March, and April..in case I do get preggers then, what I'd have..hehe..I'm bored :/
> 
> i looked at two today
> 
> one said girl
> one said boyClick to expand...
> 
> have you heard of those gender prediction home tests? i did one with DS. it said boy, and it was right! you get this kit, pee in a cup and by what color it turns will tell you if you are having a boy or girl. it's all in fun like the chinese gender chart. i thought it was worth it. hey pinky, this is a test you could do and post the pics. does this blue to you or pink? haha!Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think it recognizes those XY&Z Chromozome things? I may try it if I get a :bfp: nextClick to expand...

i think it's just a for fun kind of thing and a gimmick. but it sure was fun! i'll be doing it again.


----------



## Cpkmomof2

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> where did my pinky go?
> 
> im here but im feeling emotional all of a sudden, ive got this pain and cant join in when everyones talking about all the times they bdClick to expand...
> 
> Awww...big :hugs: hun :(
> 
> Its an annoying pain but it will pass...and in the morning youll be glad you had the discomfort for that super eggy when you start getting temp rises!
> 
> Btw, when im having that pain...sometimes :sex: actually brings it on for me worse...maybe the pressure..it could be whats bringing it on worse than usual xxClick to expand...


I agree! I can't BD when I'm cramping..lol. :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> where did my pinky go?
> 
> im here but im feeling emotional all of a sudden, ive got this pain and cant join in when everyones talking about all the times they bdClick to expand...
> 
> Awww...big :hugs: hun :(
> 
> Its an annoying pain but it will pass...and in the morning youll be glad you had the discomfort for that super eggy when you start getting temp rises!
> 
> Btw, when im having that pain...sometimes :sex: actually brings it on for me worse...maybe the pressure..it could be whats bringing it on worse than usual xxClick to expand...

i guess im just not used to this pain


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> where did my pinky go?
> 
> im here but im feeling emotional all of a sudden, ive got this pain and cant join in when everyones talking about all the times they bdClick to expand...
> 
> Awww...big :hugs: hun :(
> 
> Its an annoying pain but it will pass...and in the morning youll be glad you had the discomfort for that super eggy when you start getting temp rises!
> 
> Btw, when im having that pain...sometimes :sex: actually brings it on for me worse...maybe the pressure..it could be whats bringing it on worse than usual xxClick to expand...
> 
> i guess im just not used to this painClick to expand...

can you take a tylenol or something? that always helps me


----------



## Cpkmomof2

moter98 said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys believe in those Chinese gender prediction calendars? They were actually accurate for both my kids..so now I'm looking at February, March, and April..in case I do get preggers then, what I'd have..hehe..I'm bored :/
> 
> i looked at two today
> 
> one said girl
> one said boyClick to expand...
> 
> have you heard of those gender prediction home tests? i did one with DS. it said boy, and it was right! you get this kit, pee in a cup and by what color it turns will tell you if you are having a boy or girl. it's all in fun like the chinese gender chart. i thought it was worth it. hey pinky, this is a test you could do and post the pics. does this blue to you or pink? haha!Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think it recognizes those XY&Z Chromozome things? I may try it if I get a :bfp: nextClick to expand...
> 
> i think it's just a for fun kind of thing and a gimmick. but it sure was fun! i'll be doing it again.Click to expand...

I think you're a couple of days behind me with this Cycle..it'd be funny if we get our :bfp: this month..our kids would be born on or around the same time! Wishful thinking :D


----------



## moter98

Cpkmomof2 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys believe in those Chinese gender prediction calendars? They were actually accurate for both my kids..so now I'm looking at February, March, and April..in case I do get preggers then, what I'd have..hehe..I'm bored :/
> 
> i looked at two today
> 
> one said girl
> one said boyClick to expand...
> 
> have you heard of those gender prediction home tests? i did one with DS. it said boy, and it was right! you get this kit, pee in a cup and by what color it turns will tell you if you are having a boy or girl. it's all in fun like the chinese gender chart. i thought it was worth it. hey pinky, this is a test you could do and post the pics. does this blue to you or pink? haha!Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think it recognizes those XY&Z Chromozome things? I may try it if I get a :bfp: nextClick to expand...
> 
> i think it's just a for fun kind of thing and a gimmick. but it sure was fun! i'll be doing it again.Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're a couple of days behind me with this Cycle..it'd be funny if we get our :bfp: this month..our kids would be born on or around the same time! Wishful thinking :DClick to expand...

ah, it would be awesome!


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I think I have a cold coming. I canny stop sneezing bleugh.
> 
> Feel better! hot :coffee: helps..so does tea!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww your kids are cute!!
> 
> *points at signature*...see...youre there now...means youre stuck here with us for eternity...muahahahahaClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, my daughter is a handful! And she won't stop mentioning wanting another baby sister..I think hearing her is what got me to TTC again, and so seriously! lolClick to expand...

Awww...how old? :D

And is it rude of me to ask your name? :) It feels a bit strange to call you Cpk!


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Do you guys believe in those Chinese gender prediction calendars? They were actually accurate for both my kids..so now I'm looking at February, March, and April..in case I do get preggers then, what I'd have..hehe..I'm bored :/

Whare ARE you hoping for? :)

Sorry if youve answered this already...but it seems that after eating a bag of crisps, im 4 pages behind!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

LOL! DD is 4, her name is Sarah. 

My name is Amelia..

and no, not rude at all, I should've introduced myself..:/


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Moter I'm on CD8..from the first day of my actual bleed..if I am ovulating this early, it explains why I haven't been getting pregnant, I always start BD on CD12 and up..UGHHHHHHH
> 
> i got an "almost" opk on cd8 last cycle and a positive on cd9Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if this is considered an almost positive, what days am I supposed to BD..like tomorrow? I really am clueless when it comes to ovulation tests.Click to expand...
> 
> now! and tomorrow and the next day!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow..ok thanks! I'm on it..but not now..hubster doesn't get home till 8pm LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Do a Pinky...be waiting at the door with nothing but your dressing gown on!Click to expand...
> 
> I have to do something! He's very tired by the time he gets home..so I must get his attention tonight ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Force feed him a snickers...last time matt was too tired i drove him to the Shop and made him buy chocolate :DClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going outside anymore tonight lol. I'll just make some cupcakes! I have a ready mix!Click to expand...

GREAT idea!! You can then tell hubby youll trade him your ready mix, for his! Perfect!!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

sarahuk said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys believe in those Chinese gender prediction calendars? They were actually accurate for both my kids..so now I'm looking at February, March, and April..in case I do get preggers then, what I'd have..hehe..I'm bored :/
> 
> Whare ARE you hoping for? :)
> 
> Sorry if youve answered this already...but it seems that after eating a bag of crisps, im 4 pages behind!Click to expand...

Not too picky this time..either boy or girl is fine! I've got names picked out already  haha! j/joking


----------



## Cpkmomof2

sarahuk said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Moter I'm on CD8..from the first day of my actual bleed..if I am ovulating this early, it explains why I haven't been getting pregnant, I always start BD on CD12 and up..UGHHHHHHH
> 
> i got an "almost" opk on cd8 last cycle and a positive on cd9Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if this is considered an almost positive, what days am I supposed to BD..like tomorrow? I really am clueless when it comes to ovulation tests.Click to expand...
> 
> now! and tomorrow and the next day!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow..ok thanks! I'm on it..but not now..hubster doesn't get home till 8pm LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Do a Pinky...be waiting at the door with nothing but your dressing gown on!Click to expand...
> 
> I have to do something! He's very tired by the time he gets home..so I must get his attention tonight ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Force feed him a snickers...last time matt was too tired i drove him to the Shop and made him buy chocolate :DClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going outside anymore tonight lol. I'll just make some cupcakes! I have a ready mix!Click to expand...
> 
> GREAT idea!! You can then tell hubby youll trade him your ready mix, for his! Perfect!!Click to expand...

LOL!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys believe in those Chinese gender prediction calendars? They were actually accurate for both my kids..so now I'm looking at February, March, and April..in case I do get preggers then, what I'd have..hehe..I'm bored :/
> 
> i looked at two today
> 
> one said girl
> one said boyClick to expand...
> 
> have you heard of those gender prediction home tests? i did one with DS. it said boy, and it was right! you get this kit, pee in a cup and by what color it turns will tell you if you are having a boy or girl. it's all in fun like the chinese gender chart. i thought it was worth it. hey pinky, this is a test you could do and post the pics. does this blue to you or pink? haha!Click to expand...

Knowing poor charlotte though it will come out green!

Hey...that could be one for a girl one for a boy...twinnies!! We should get her one as a gift for getting her bfp!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys believe in those Chinese gender prediction calendars? They were actually accurate for both my kids..so now I'm looking at February, March, and April..in case I do get preggers then, what I'd have..hehe..I'm bored :/
> 
> i looked at two today
> 
> one said girl
> one said boyClick to expand...
> 
> have you heard of those gender prediction home tests? i did one with DS. it said boy, and it was right! you get this kit, pee in a cup and by what color it turns will tell you if you are having a boy or girl. it's all in fun like the chinese gender chart. i thought it was worth it. hey pinky, this is a test you could do and post the pics. does this blue to you or pink? haha!Click to expand...
> 
> got to get preggy firstClick to expand...

This time tomorrow youll be up the duff love :D :happydance:


----------



## Cpkmomof2

By the way, I just noticed your 4DPO Sarah; any symptoms yet? Haven't been on this thread long enough to follow on all previous 500 comments lol.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> where did my pinky go?
> 
> im here but im feeling emotional all of a sudden, ive got this pain and cant join in when everyones talking about all the times they bdClick to expand...
> 
> Awww...big :hugs: hun :(
> 
> Its an annoying pain but it will pass...and in the morning youll be glad you had the discomfort for that super eggy when you start getting temp rises!
> 
> Btw, when im having that pain...sometimes :sex: actually brings it on for me worse...maybe the pressure..it could be whats bringing it on worse than usual xxClick to expand...
> 
> i guess im just not used to this painClick to expand...
> 
> can you take a tylenol or something? that always helps meClick to expand...

ive just taken paracetamol which is the same as tylenol




sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys believe in those Chinese gender prediction calendars? They were actually accurate for both my kids..so now I'm looking at February, March, and April..in case I do get preggers then, what I'd have..hehe..I'm bored :/
> 
> i looked at two today
> 
> one said girl
> one said boyClick to expand...
> 
> have you heard of those gender prediction home tests? i did one with DS. it said boy, and it was right! you get this kit, pee in a cup and by what color it turns will tell you if you are having a boy or girl. it's all in fun like the chinese gender chart. i thought it was worth it. hey pinky, this is a test you could do and post the pics. does this blue to you or pink? haha!Click to expand...
> 
> Knowing poor charlotte though it will come out green!
> 
> Hey...that could be one for a girl one for a boy...twinnies!! We should get her one as a gift for getting her bfp!!Click to expand...

im having two girls


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys believe in those Chinese gender prediction calendars? They were actually accurate for both my kids..so now I'm looking at February, March, and April..in case I do get preggers then, what I'd have..hehe..I'm bored :/
> 
> i looked at two today
> 
> one said girl
> one said boyClick to expand...
> 
> have you heard of those gender prediction home tests? i did one with DS. it said boy, and it was right! you get this kit, pee in a cup and by what color it turns will tell you if you are having a boy or girl. it's all in fun like the chinese gender chart. i thought it was worth it. hey pinky, this is a test you could do and post the pics. does this blue to you or pink? haha!Click to expand...
> 
> got to get preggy firstClick to expand...
> 
> This time tomorrow youll be up the duff love :D :happydance:Click to expand...

im sure in everything ive read your not preggy at 1dpo


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Hey girlies..I'm going to call it a night, my son has a ton of HW, and i better get up and make some dinner lol. 

Keep me in your prayers tomorrow morning, much appreciated :D I know i'll be so nervous..I'll be active on the page post-HSG!

XOXOXOXXOO


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Moter I'm on CD8..from the first day of my actual bleed..if I am ovulating this early, it explains why I haven't been getting pregnant, I always start BD on CD12 and up..UGHHHHHHH
> 
> This is good news then sweetie! You now know youre about to be super fertile!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun! You should add me to your "hopefully" Bump buddies..I'm going to try my best this month! It's my birthday too, so maybe it's my lucky charm month!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok...ill add you then!!
> 
> In return...you have to promise to stick around with us ladies...its a crazy ride!Click to expand...
> 
> I promise! I may be missing in action tomorrow, as my HSG is then, and God knows how awful I'll feel afterwards!!Click to expand...
> 
> Forgive my stupidity but...is that when they flush the tubes?
> 
> One warning about this thread tho...some days its fast paced so..dont be put off if there are 10 new pages!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes it is. I've never had it done, but I used to manage a radiology office when I was preggers with my son, and I kept thanking God for not putting me through that..well now..he's putting me through it! I would hear women scream from the other room..that's why I am so scared!Click to expand...

Oh my...hmm...dont quite know what to say to that! Can they not knock you out or sedate you for it?


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> where did my pinky go?
> 
> im here but im feeling emotional all of a sudden, ive got this pain and cant join in when everyones talking about all the times they bdClick to expand...
> 
> Awww...big :hugs: hun :(
> 
> Its an annoying pain but it will pass...and in the morning youll be glad you had the discomfort for that super eggy when you start getting temp rises!
> 
> Btw, when im having that pain...sometimes :sex: actually brings it on for me worse...maybe the pressure..it could be whats bringing it on worse than usual xxClick to expand...
> 
> i guess im just not used to this painClick to expand...

Understandable honey. Your pills have been masking these things for quite a while and now your ovaries are probably in shock!

Its a, despite the pain, good thing thats happening! 

Is it easing up any?


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> LOL! DD is 4, her name is Sarah.
> 
> My name is Amelia..
> 
> and no, not rude at all, I should've introduced myself..:/

Hey Amelia!

Pretty name for your lovely little girl if I dare say so myself! :D :haha:


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys believe in those Chinese gender prediction calendars? They were actually accurate for both my kids..so now I'm looking at February, March, and April..in case I do get preggers then, what I'd have..hehe..I'm bored :/
> 
> Whare ARE you hoping for? :)
> 
> Sorry if youve answered this already...but it seems that after eating a bag of crisps, im 4 pages behind!Click to expand...
> 
> Not too picky this time..either boy or girl is fine! I've got names picked out already  haha! j/jokingClick to expand...

I bet youre not joking! I think we all sit and daydream about what wed like to call them...Mattias and I do it all the time!


----------



## moter98

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Hey girlies..I'm going to call it a night, my son has a ton of HW, and i better get up and make some dinner lol.
> 
> Keep me in your prayers tomorrow morning, much appreciated :D I know i'll be so nervous..I'll be active on the page post-HSG!
> 
> XOXOXOXXOO

good luck tomorrow!


----------



## moter98

are you feeling better yet pinky?
ds just had a minor meltdown. had to get him something to eat pronto


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> By the way, I just noticed your 4DPO Sarah; any symptoms yet? Haven't been on this thread long enough to follow on all previous 500 comments lol.

Its a new member rule...you have to go back and read every page....enjoy!

Kidding!!

Hmmm nope...nothing so far! To be honest, Im trying really hard to not do it this cyle around. Ive had some really promising months that turned out to be nothing so...Ive gotten over getting my hopes up!

Im also having some issues every now and again. occasionally I have af come stupid early. Few cycles ago she hit at 9dpo, and a few months before that at 5dpo. So i have an appointment with my doctor on feb10th to ask for some bloodwork to see whats going on!

That bappens to also be the day the witch is due so...I think it timed it perfectly! Its taken so much of the pressure off because I know whatever happens this month, Illbe getting some answers!

So...I think im too early for symptoms yet but...lets hope that in a couple of more days im able to say I feel something different!

All I know is you girlies need to hurry up and join me and Pinks in the 2ww!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> where did my pinky go?
> 
> im here but im feeling emotional all of a sudden, ive got this pain and cant join in when everyones talking about all the times they bdClick to expand...
> 
> Awww...big :hugs: hun :(
> 
> Its an annoying pain but it will pass...and in the morning youll be glad you had the discomfort for that super eggy when you start getting temp rises!
> 
> Btw, when im having that pain...sometimes :sex: actually brings it on for me worse...maybe the pressure..it could be whats bringing it on worse than usual xxClick to expand...
> 
> i guess im just not used to this painClick to expand...
> 
> Understandable honey. Your pills have been masking these things for quite a while and now your ovaries are probably in shock!
> 
> Its a, despite the pain, good thing thats happening!
> 
> Is it easing up any?Click to expand...

nooooooo :cry:

i just feel like someone is stabbing me with a knitting needle


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> are you feeling better yet pinky?
> ds just had a minor meltdown. had to get him something to eat pronto

not really hunny but i think its just all the built up emotions just pouring out in every way possible

awwwwww lil aden is a hungry :bunny:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> By the way, I just noticed your 4DPO Sarah; any symptoms yet? Haven't been on this thread long enough to follow on all previous 500 comments lol.
> 
> Its a new member rule...you have to go back and read every page....enjoy!
> 
> Kidding!!
> 
> Hmmm nope...nothing so far! To be honest, Im trying really hard to not do it this cyle around. Ive had some really promising months that turned out to be nothing so...Ive gotten over getting my hopes up!
> 
> Im also having some issues every now and again. occasionally I have af come stupid early. Few cycles ago she hit at 9dpo, and a few months before that at 5dpo. So i have an appointment with my doctor on feb10th to ask for some bloodwork to see whats going on!
> 
> That bappens to also be the day the witch is due so...I think it timed it perfectly! Its taken so much of the pressure off because I know whatever happens this month, Illbe getting some answers!
> 
> So...I think im too early for symptoms yet but...lets hope that in a couple of more days im able to say I feel something different!
> 
> All I know is you girlies need to hurry up and join me and Pinks in the 2ww!Click to expand...

what about B6 to lengthen LP? my last one was only 11dpo

im not in the DPO yet!!! Not gonna be until tina joins


----------



## moter98

Heating pad! 
I had extreme o pain last cycle. It was crazy painful!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Heating pad!
> I had extreme o pain last cycle. It was crazy painful!

if i could get off sofa, i;ll get a cuppa tea and i have a beany bag that you heat up so i;ll get that

this is why i emailed you n sarah on monday asking what this pain was - frightened the life out of me

i like my body getting regular and "normal" but not sure about this pain!


----------



## Pinky32

omgi started watching a film without reading up on what it was about

a couple met in a club,had a one night stand and yes youve guessed it

shes preggy!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> omgi started watching a film without reading up on what it was about
> 
> a couple met in a club,had a one night stand and yes youve guessed it
> 
> shes preggy!

It's everywhere I tell ya!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> omgi started watching a film without reading up on what it was about
> 
> a couple met in a club,had a one night stand and yes youve guessed it
> 
> shes preggy!
> 
> It's everywhere I tell ya!Click to expand...

cant you just give me aden?


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> where did my pinky go?
> 
> im here but im feeling emotional all of a sudden, ive got this pain and cant join in when everyones talking about all the times they bdClick to expand...
> 
> Awww...big :hugs: hun :(
> 
> Its an annoying pain but it will pass...and in the morning youll be glad you had the discomfort for that super eggy when you start getting temp rises!
> 
> Btw, when im having that pain...sometimes :sex: actually brings it on for me worse...maybe the pressure..it could be whats bringing it on worse than usual xxClick to expand...
> 
> i guess im just not used to this painClick to expand...
> 
> can you take a tylenol or something? that always helps meClick to expand...
> 
> ive just taken paracetamol which is the same as tylenol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys believe in those Chinese gender prediction calendars? They were actually accurate for both my kids..so now I'm looking at February, March, and April..in case I do get preggers then, what I'd have..hehe..I'm bored :/Click to expand...
> 
> i looked at two today
> 
> one said girl
> one said boyClick to expand...
> 
> have you heard of those gender prediction home tests? i did one with DS. it said boy, and it was right! you get this kit, pee in a cup and by what color it turns will tell you if you are having a boy or girl. it's all in fun like the chinese gender chart. i thought it was worth it. hey pinky, this is a test you could do and post the pics. does this blue to you or pink? haha!Click to expand...
> 
> Knowing poor charlotte though it will come out green!
> 
> Hey...that could be one for a girl one for a boy...twinnies!! We should get her one as a gift for getting her bfp!!Click to expand...
> 
> im having two girlsClick to expand...

Im sure the pill will help things calm down.

Think about the lovelt rise tomorrow! Itll be worth it :)

(im just jumping in the shower fast ladies...ill be back to spammage!)


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Im sure the pill will help things calm down.
> 
> Think about the lovelt rise tomorrow! Itll be worth it :)
> 
> (im just jumping in the shower fast ladies...ill be back to spammage!)

the pain is still there but easing off a bit


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> omgi started watching a film without reading up on what it was about
> 
> a couple met in a club,had a one night stand and yes youve guessed it
> 
> shes preggy!
> 
> It's everywhere I tell ya!Click to expand...
> 
> cant you just give me aden?Click to expand...

Nope. Sorry. Never in a million years could I give up my little munchkin


----------



## Pinky32

wheres tina gone?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Im sure the pill will help things calm down.
> 
> Think about the lovelt rise tomorrow! Itll be worth it :)
> 
> (im just jumping in the shower fast ladies...ill be back to spammage!)
> 
> the pain is still there but easing off a bitClick to expand...

Good


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> omgi started watching a film without reading up on what it was about
> 
> a couple met in a club,had a one night stand and yes youve guessed it
> 
> shes preggy!
> 
> It's everywhere I tell ya!Click to expand...
> 
> cant you just give me aden?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Sorry. Never in a million years could I give up my little munchkinClick to expand...

ok can you have another one like him and i;ll have that one


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> omgi started watching a film without reading up on what it was about
> 
> a couple met in a club,had a one night stand and yes youve guessed it
> 
> shes preggy!
> 
> It's everywhere I tell ya!Click to expand...
> 
> cant you just give me aden?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Sorry. Never in a million years could I give up my little munchkinClick to expand...
> 
> ok can you have another one like him and i;ll have that oneClick to expand...

Um nope. There is no other like him


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> wheres tina gone?

Giving Aden a bath


----------



## Pinky32

your just mean


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> your just mean

I don't share!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys believe in those Chinese gender prediction calendars? They were actually accurate for both my kids..so now I'm looking at February, March, and April..in case I do get preggers then, what I'd have..hehe..I'm bored :/
> 
> i looked at two today
> 
> one said girl
> one said boyClick to expand...
> 
> have you heard of those gender prediction home tests? i did one with DS. it said boy, and it was right! you get this kit, pee in a cup and by what color it turns will tell you if you are having a boy or girl. it's all in fun like the chinese gender chart. i thought it was worth it. hey pinky, this is a test you could do and post the pics. does this blue to you or pink? haha!Click to expand...
> 
> got to get preggy firstClick to expand...
> 
> This time tomorrow youll be up the duff love :D :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> im sure in everything ive read your not preggy at 1dpoClick to expand...

You know what I mean! If that sperm meets the egg its a DAMN good start to being...and right now they are zooming in for their almost about to be target!


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Hey girlies..I'm going to call it a night, my son has a ton of HW, and i better get up and make some dinner lol.
> 
> Keep me in your prayers tomorrow morning, much appreciated :D I know i'll be so nervous..I'll be active on the page post-HSG!
> 
> XOXOXOXXOO

Hope you have a nice night hun whats left of it :)

Ill be thinking of you tomorrow and sending all my thoughts your way for a speedy and as comfortable as it can be procedure. Let us know youre ok when youre feeling better, and im sure youll recover quickly!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> are you feeling better yet pinky?
> ds just had a minor meltdown. had to get him something to eat pronto

Aww poor Aden...blood sugar hitting the floor?

Yeah Charlotte...sending tons of hugs and love your way...hope its feeling a bit easier now x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> where did my pinky go?
> 
> im here but im feeling emotional all of a sudden, ive got this pain and cant join in when everyones talking about all the times they bdClick to expand...
> 
> Awww...big :hugs: hun :(
> 
> Its an annoying pain but it will pass...and in the morning youll be glad you had the discomfort for that super eggy when you start getting temp rises!
> 
> Btw, when im having that pain...sometimes :sex: actually brings it on for me worse...maybe the pressure..it could be whats bringing it on worse than usual xxClick to expand...
> 
> i guess im just not used to this painClick to expand...
> 
> Understandable honey. Your pills have been masking these things for quite a while and now your ovaries are probably in shock!
> 
> Its a, despite the pain, good thing thats happening!
> 
> Is it easing up any?Click to expand...
> 
> nooooooo :cry:
> 
> i just feel like someone is stabbing me with a knitting needleClick to expand...

Hot water bottle! Gogo


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> are you feeling better yet pinky?
> ds just had a minor meltdown. had to get him something to eat pronto
> 
> not really hunny but i think its just all the built up emotions just pouring out in every way possible
> 
> awwwwww lil aden is a hungry :bunny:Click to expand...

It does make sense honey. Youve had so much emotional things going on that its bound to impact you physically :(


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> By the way, I just noticed your 4DPO Sarah; any symptoms yet? Haven't been on this thread long enough to follow on all previous 500 comments lol.
> 
> Its a new member rule...you have to go back and read every page....enjoy!
> 
> Kidding!!
> 
> Hmmm nope...nothing so far! To be honest, Im trying really hard to not do it this cyle around. Ive had some really promising months that turned out to be nothing so...Ive gotten over getting my hopes up!
> 
> Im also having some issues every now and again. occasionally I have af come stupid early. Few cycles ago she hit at 9dpo, and a few months before that at 5dpo. So i have an appointment with my doctor on feb10th to ask for some bloodwork to see whats going on!
> 
> That bappens to also be the day the witch is due so...I think it timed it perfectly! Its taken so much of the pressure off because I know whatever happens this month, Illbe getting some answers!
> 
> So...I think im too early for symptoms yet but...lets hope that in a couple of more days im able to say I feel something different!
> 
> All I know is you girlies need to hurry up and join me and Pinks in the 2ww!Click to expand...
> 
> what about B6 to lengthen LP? my last one was only 11dpo
> 
> im not in the DPO yet!!! Not gonna be until tina joinsClick to expand...

I read somewhere that around 12ish is perfectly fine...so I decided to stop thinking about using B6. Thing is, with my cycles always being regular, im scared to take anything that might throw them out of whack.

I think I might as my doc about it though...cover all bases!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> your just mean
> 
> I don't share!Click to expand...

mean mean mean mean



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys believe in those Chinese gender prediction calendars? They were actually accurate for both my kids..so now I'm looking at February, March, and April..in case I do get preggers then, what I'd have..hehe..I'm bored :/
> 
> i looked at two today
> 
> one said girl
> one said boyClick to expand...
> 
> have you heard of those gender prediction home tests? i did one with DS. it said boy, and it was right! you get this kit, pee in a cup and by what color it turns will tell you if you are having a boy or girl. it's all in fun like the chinese gender chart. i thought it was worth it. hey pinky, this is a test you could do and post the pics. does this blue to you or pink? haha!Click to expand...
> 
> got to get preggy firstClick to expand...
> 
> This time tomorrow youll be up the duff love :D :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> im sure in everything ive read your not preggy at 1dpoClick to expand...
> 
> You know what I mean! If that sperm meets the egg its a DAMN good start to being...and right now they are zooming in for their almost about to be target!Click to expand...

fingers crossed - it takes them 12 hours, they have nearly finished their marathon




sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> are you feeling better yet pinky?
> ds just had a minor meltdown. had to get him something to eat pronto
> 
> Aww poor Aden...blood sugar hitting the floor?
> 
> Yeah Charlotte...sending tons of hugs and love your way...hope its feeling a bit easier now xClick to expand...

im constipated :cry:



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> are you feeling better yet pinky?
> ds just had a minor meltdown. had to get him something to eat pronto
> 
> not really hunny but i think its just all the built up emotions just pouring out in every way possible
> 
> awwwwww lil aden is a hungry :bunny:Click to expand...
> 
> It does make sense honey. Youve had so much emotional things going on that its bound to impact you physically :(Click to expand...

well ive stopped crying - thats a start - 4 hours!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> By the way, I just noticed your 4DPO Sarah; any symptoms yet? Haven't been on this thread long enough to follow on all previous 500 comments lol.
> 
> Its a new member rule...you have to go back and read every page....enjoy!
> 
> Kidding!!
> 
> Hmmm nope...nothing so far! To be honest, Im trying really hard to not do it this cyle around. Ive had some really promising months that turned out to be nothing so...Ive gotten over getting my hopes up!
> 
> Im also having some issues every now and again. occasionally I have af come stupid early. Few cycles ago she hit at 9dpo, and a few months before that at 5dpo. So i have an appointment with my doctor on feb10th to ask for some bloodwork to see whats going on!
> 
> That bappens to also be the day the witch is due so...I think it timed it perfectly! Its taken so much of the pressure off because I know whatever happens this month, Illbe getting some answers!
> 
> So...I think im too early for symptoms yet but...lets hope that in a couple of more days im able to say I feel something different!
> 
> All I know is you girlies need to hurry up and join me and Pinks in the 2ww!Click to expand...
> 
> what about B6 to lengthen LP? my last one was only 11dpo
> 
> im not in the DPO yet!!! Not gonna be until tina joinsClick to expand...
> 
> I read somewhere that around 12ish is perfectly fine...so I decided to stop thinking about using B6. Thing is, with my cycles always being regular, im scared to take anything that might throw them out of whack.
> 
> I think I might as my doc about it though...cover all bases!Click to expand...

yes 12 days+ is good

yeah see what doccy says :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

Oh it takes 12 hours? Interesting!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Heating pad!
> I had extreme o pain last cycle. It was crazy painful!
> 
> if i could get off sofa, i;ll get a cuppa tea and i have a beany bag that you heat up so i;ll get that
> 
> this is why i emailed you n sarah on monday asking what this pain was - frightened the life out of me
> 
> i like my body getting regular and "normal" but not sure about this pain!Click to expand...

Awww :hugs:

I reckon we all freaked out the first time we experienced this! Infact, I had it the cycle before my ectopic and strangely, the pain I had during my ectopic was a lot similar at times! But then my beany literally plopped out my right ovary and was so freaking lazy it burrowed right there...story of my life!

I think when ttc, any pain down there has us wondering if it could be something to be concerned bout. I never even knew ovulation pain existed till I really started ttc. You defo notice it more I think once youve had it the first time!


----------



## sarahuk

Oh, my last post sounded wrong. I meant when I was about 7 weeks in and getting treatment the pain was similar! I read it back an realised it might cause a worry...I also missed my point in that paragraph!

I was meaning that the first time we experience something like that its always good to mention it and see if anyones experienced it. Its important to put your mind at rest :)


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> omgi started watching a film without reading up on what it was about
> 
> a couple met in a club,had a one night stand and yes youve guessed it
> 
> shes preggy!

Turn it over!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Im sure the pill will help things calm down.
> 
> Think about the lovelt rise tomorrow! Itll be worth it :)
> 
> (im just jumping in the shower fast ladies...ill be back to spammage!)
> 
> the pain is still there but easing off a bitClick to expand...

Thats so good to hear chick :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Oh it takes 12 hours? Interesting!

yes i learnt that in one of the sperm meets egg videos - what idont understand is their shot out at 30mph and its not like they have that far to go so why does it take 12 hours ??????????? :wacko:




sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Heating pad!
> I had extreme o pain last cycle. It was crazy painful!
> 
> if i could get off sofa, i;ll get a cuppa tea and i have a beany bag that you heat up so i;ll get that
> 
> this is why i emailed you n sarah on monday asking what this pain was - frightened the life out of me
> 
> i like my body getting regular and "normal" but not sure about this pain!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww :hugs:
> 
> I reckon we all freaked out the first time we experienced this! Infact, I had it the cycle before my ectopic and strangely, the pain I had during my ectopic was a lot similar at times! But then my beany literally plopped out my right ovary and was so freaking lazy it burrowed right there...story of my life!
> 
> I think when ttc, any pain down there has us wondering if it could be something to be concerned bout. I never even knew ovulation pain existed till I really started ttc. You defo notice it more I think once youve had it the first time!Click to expand...

id heard about it but didnt realise what it felt like, thought it was just a twinge :dohh:

did they tell you it was your right side?


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> omgi started watching a film without reading up on what it was about
> 
> a couple met in a club,had a one night stand and yes youve guessed it
> 
> shes preggy!
> 
> It's everywhere I tell ya!Click to expand...
> 
> cant you just give me aden?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Sorry. Never in a million years could I give up my little munchkinClick to expand...
> 
> ok can you have another one like him and i;ll have that oneClick to expand...

Make that two more like him! or me and Charlotte will have to try and come up with a way to share...and I dont think that will end well!


----------



## Pinky32

I just want to say that i love you two girlies, really dont know what i would do without you two

:hug:


----------



## moter98

Ok ladies, I'm gonna have to go. Dh is home and spending some time together this evening. Have a good night. I want to see a nice temp rise tomorrow pinky!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> omgi started watching a film without reading up on what it was about
> 
> a couple met in a club,had a one night stand and yes youve guessed it
> 
> shes preggy!
> 
> It's everywhere I tell ya!Click to expand...
> 
> cant you just give me aden?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Sorry. Never in a million years could I give up my little munchkinClick to expand...
> 
> ok can you have another one like him and i;ll have that oneClick to expand...
> 
> Make that two more like him! or me and Charlotte will have to try and come up with a way to share...and I dont think that will end well!Click to expand...

no i dont think we can do time share lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> I just want to say that i love you two girlies, really dont know what i would do without you two
> 
> :hug:

Aww....same here. What would I do without you!!!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Oh, my last post sounded wrong. I meant when I was about 7 weeks in and getting treatment the pain was similar! I read it back an realised it might cause a worry...I also missed my point in that paragraph!
> 
> I was meaning that the first time we experience something like that its always good to mention it and see if anyones experienced it. Its important to put your mind at rest :)

lol we knew what you meant


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Oh it takes 12 hours? Interesting!
> 
> yes i learnt that in one of the sperm meets egg videos - what idont understand is their shot out at 30mph and its not like they have that far to go so why does it take 12 hours ??????????? :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Heating pad!
> I had extreme o pain last cycle. It was crazy painful!Click to expand...
> 
> if i could get off sofa, i;ll get a cuppa tea and i have a beany bag that you heat up so i;ll get that
> 
> this is why i emailed you n sarah on monday asking what this pain was - frightened the life out of me
> 
> i like my body getting regular and "normal" but not sure about this pain!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww :hugs:
> 
> I reckon we all freaked out the first time we experienced this! Infact, I had it the cycle before my ectopic and strangely, the pain I had during my ectopic was a lot similar at times! But then my beany literally plopped out my right ovary and was so freaking lazy it burrowed right there...story of my life!
> 
> I think when ttc, any pain down there has us wondering if it could be something to be concerned bout. I never even knew ovulation pain existed till I really started ttc. You defo notice it more I think once youve had it the first time!Click to expand...
> 
> id heard about it but didnt realise what it felt like, thought it was just a twinge :dohh:
> 
> did they tell you it was your right side?Click to expand...

Aye...they showed it to me too. Week before they showed me a thickened uterus lining but empty womb. So, we were told id miscarried. But then my hcg levels were still rising so they told me i was still pregnant. Went for scan again, still empty. But between the scans Id developed a mass right next to the right ovary so they asked for a second opinion and they said that it was definitely not connected to my ovary and was definitely the pregnancy.

I was very lucky though. I wasnt supposed to have the treatment I had because I was too far gone for what they deem as qualifying critera, but it was so constricted for growth at the position that it was that I was lucky it didnt rupture. Was a nervous few weeks though, specially when my hcg didnt go down!!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Ok ladies, I'm gonna have to go. Dh is home and spending some time together this evening. Have a good night. I want to see a nice temp rise tomorrow pinky!

ok night hunny - i;'ll let you know tomoz

have a good evening xxxxxx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> I just want to say that i love you two girlies, really dont know what i would do without you two
> 
> :hug:

AWWWW chick

I really dont know what I would do without you either. I love you too, but you know that already!! :hugz:

xxxxxxx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Ok ladies, I'm gonna have to go. Dh is home and spending some time together this evening. Have a good night. I want to see a nice temp rise tomorrow pinky!

Have a great night hun!!

And erm...tomorrow...can we see a piccie of newbown Aden? :blush::cloud9:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, I'm gonna have to go. Dh is home and spending some time together this evening. Have a good night. I want to see a nice temp rise tomorrow pinky!
> 
> Have a great night hun!!
> 
> And erm...tomorrow...can we see a piccie of newbown Aden? :blush::cloud9:Click to expand...

I will post pics of the day he was born tomorrow night! I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Oh it takes 12 hours? Interesting!
> 
> yes i learnt that in one of the sperm meets egg videos - what idont understand is their shot out at 30mph and its not like they have that far to go so why does it take 12 hours ??????????? :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Heating pad!
> I had extreme o pain last cycle. It was crazy painful!Click to expand...
> 
> if i could get off sofa, i;ll get a cuppa tea and i have a beany bag that you heat up so i;ll get that
> 
> this is why i emailed you n sarah on monday asking what this pain was - frightened the life out of me
> 
> i like my body getting regular and "normal" but not sure about this pain!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww :hugs:
> 
> I reckon we all freaked out the first time we experienced this! Infact, I had it the cycle before my ectopic and strangely, the pain I had during my ectopic was a lot similar at times! But then my beany literally plopped out my right ovary and was so freaking lazy it burrowed right there...story of my life!
> 
> I think when ttc, any pain down there has us wondering if it could be something to be concerned bout. I never even knew ovulation pain existed till I really started ttc. You defo notice it more I think once youve had it the first time!Click to expand...
> 
> id heard about it but didnt realise what it felt like, thought it was just a twinge :dohh:
> 
> did they tell you it was your right side?Click to expand...
> 
> Aye...they showed it to me too. Week before they showed me a thickened uterus lining but empty womb. So, we were told id miscarried. But then my hcg levels were still rising so they told me i was still pregnant. Went for scan again, still empty. But between the scans Id developed a mass right next to the right ovary so they asked for a second opinion and they said that it was definitely not connected to my ovary and was definitely the pregnancy.
> 
> I was very lucky though. I wasnt supposed to have the treatment I had because I was too far gone for what they deem as qualifying critera, but it was so constricted for growth at the position that it was that I was lucky it didnt rupture. Was a nervous few weeks though, specially when my hcg didnt go down!!Click to expand...

god thats terrible!

one min being told your preggy then not then you are - awful time you went thru

and im sitting here moaning about abit of ov pain

:hug:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, I'm gonna have to go. Dh is home and spending some time together this evening. Have a good night. I want to see a nice temp rise tomorrow pinky!
> 
> Have a great night hun!!
> 
> And erm...tomorrow...can we see a piccie of newbown Aden? :blush::cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I will post pics of the day he was born tomorrow night! I have to work tomorrow.Click to expand...

oooooh yayyyyyyyy but booooooooooo at you working


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Oh it takes 12 hours? Interesting!
> 
> yes i learnt that in one of the sperm meets egg videos - what idont understand is their shot out at 30mph and its not like they have that far to go so why does it take 12 hours ??????????? :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Heating pad!
> I had extreme o pain last cycle. It was crazy painful!Click to expand...
> 
> if i could get off sofa, i;ll get a cuppa tea and i have a beany bag that you heat up so i;ll get that
> 
> this is why i emailed you n sarah on monday asking what this pain was - frightened the life out of me
> 
> i like my body getting regular and "normal" but not sure about this pain!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww :hugs:
> 
> I reckon we all freaked out the first time we experienced this! Infact, I had it the cycle before my ectopic and strangely, the pain I had during my ectopic was a lot similar at times! But then my beany literally plopped out my right ovary and was so freaking lazy it burrowed right there...story of my life!
> 
> I think when ttc, any pain down there has us wondering if it could be something to be concerned bout. I never even knew ovulation pain existed till I really started ttc. You defo notice it more I think once youve had it the first time!Click to expand...
> 
> id heard about it but didnt realise what it felt like, thought it was just a twinge :dohh:
> 
> did they tell you it was your right side?Click to expand...
> 
> Aye...they showed it to me too. Week before they showed me a thickened uterus lining but empty womb. So, we were told id miscarried. But then my hcg levels were still rising so they told me i was still pregnant. Went for scan again, still empty. But between the scans Id developed a mass right next to the right ovary so they asked for a second opinion and they said that it was definitely not connected to my ovary and was definitely the pregnancy.
> 
> I was very lucky though. I wasnt supposed to have the treatment I had because I was too far gone for what they deem as qualifying critera, but it was so constricted for growth at the position that it was that I was lucky it didnt rupture. Was a nervous few weeks though, specially when my hcg didnt go down!!Click to expand...
> 
> god thats terrible!
> 
> one min being told your preggy then not then you are - awful time you went thru
> 
> and im sitting here moaning about abit of ov pain
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Things come along to test us all the time...the important part is how we stand up and rise against it. It sucked big time. It hurt for a long time. Im sorry for the next part im about to say but...it actually took us wandering accidentally into the childrens section of the Cemetary when we went to lay a flower for his dad, to really let go of my anger. I never knew my pregnancy. It just wasnt meant to be. Seeing those peoples griefs there really snapped me back to reality that I was lucky to come away from it with no long term damage.

Im moaning about OV pain too chick! It sucks balls!!


----------



## Pinky32

its hard enough when an adult dies but a child - wow thats too hard to even think about

i dont mean to sound nasty (for anyone whos going to read this) but if its a pregnancy that you dont know about or an early early early pregnancy, its still hard, but must be a lot easier than having a child for a few years and then losing it


----------



## Pinky32

ttc sucks balls but then maybe thats what we should be doing :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

sorry - i had to lighten the mood or i'll start crying again


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> its hard enough when an adult dies but a child - wow thats too hard to even think about
> 
> i dont mean to sound nasty (for anyone whos going to read this) but if its a pregnancy that you dont know about or an early early early pregnancy, its still hard, but must be a lot easier than having a child for a few years and then losing it

I agree. And I think thats why I finally managed to snap out of my grief. There were so many tragedies there that you sort of dont have any option but to realise how lucky we are!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> ttc sucks balls but then maybe thats what we should be doing :rofl:

HAhaha should google it and see if it might energize the little guys!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ttc sucks balls but then maybe thats what we should be doing :rofl:
> 
> HAhaha should google it and see if it might energize the little guys!Click to expand...

i was about to say ask matt but he;s bound to say yes :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ttc sucks balls but then maybe thats what we should be doing :rofl:
> 
> HAhaha should google it and see if it might energize the little guys!Click to expand...
> 
> i was about to say ask matt but he;s bound to say yes :rofl:Click to expand...

HAHAHAHA OMG...he probably would the dirty *******! :D


----------



## sarahuk

What you upto chick? :D


----------



## Pinky32

did he dye his hair yet?


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> What you upto chick? :D

im still watching that movie about the couple who have a one night stand

shes just given birth to a lil girl


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> did he dye his hair yet?

Hes doing it tomorrow after his hair cut! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Which movie is it? Is it Knocked up?


----------



## Pinky32

oooooh cool

right im off to bed hun - sooooo tired


----------



## sarahuk

Ok honey...sleep well, and looking forward to your temp rise tomorrow! xx


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Ok honey...sleep well, and looking forward to your temp rise tomorrow! xx

thank you - you too - keep your temps higgggggggggggggghhhh


----------



## Cpkmomof2

hey guys, just came back to let ya'll know that my O test line is darker, after 2 hours of testing again. I did it about half hour ago, let it sit for 10 - minutes and it's drastically changed. I have a question though..it says online that an HSG must be done after period, before ovulation!?? What if I ovulate in the next 12 hours..can it still be done? 

Please fill me in! XOXO


----------



## Pinky32

a positive opk means that you will ov betwen 12-36 hours so you should be fine


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> hey guys, just came back to let ya'll know that my O test line is darker, after 2 hours of testing again. I did it about half hour ago, let it sit for 10 - minutes and it's drastically changed. I have a question though..it says online that an HSG must be done after period, before ovulation!?? What if I ovulate in the next 12 hours..can it still be done?
> 
> Please fill me in! XOXO

Oh lordy...thats atough one!

I would think it might be worth actally asking the doc about this with a mind to rearrange. It wouldnt be good if they sweeped a fertilized egg out of your tube!

Is it possible to rearrange it do you think? It does leave you with a choice...bed and chase that egg, or skip the month and have the hsg. Id defo not be wanting to do both though...since, it would actually sound pointless to chase the egg if they were doing such a procedure :S

Call em! Try and switch!!! x


----------



## sarahuk

Unless the egg is eleased after the sweep. Did they advise you to refrain after the procedure? I mean..is there a period of recovery needed for t afterwards?


----------



## Cpkmomof2

sarahuk said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> By the way, I just noticed your 4DPO Sarah; any symptoms yet? Haven't been on this thread long enough to follow on all previous 500 comments lol.
> 
> Its a new member rule...you have to go back and read every page....enjoy!
> 
> Kidding!!
> 
> Hmmm nope...nothing so far! To be honest, Im trying really hard to not do it this cyle around. Ive had some really promising months that turned out to be nothing so...Ive gotten over getting my hopes up!
> 
> Im also having some issues every now and again. occasionally I have af come stupid early. Few cycles ago she hit at 9dpo, and a few months before that at 5dpo. So i have an appointment with my doctor on feb10th to ask for some bloodwork to see whats going on!
> 
> That bappens to also be the day the witch is due so...I think it timed it perfectly! Its taken so much of the pressure off because I know whatever happens this month, Illbe getting some answers!
> 
> So...I think im too early for symptoms yet but...lets hope that in a couple of more days im able to say I feel something different!
> 
> All I know is you girlies need to hurry up and join me and Pinks in the 2ww!Click to expand...

I have a shorter flow if I take Clomid, like for instance this month, I got my period on CD25, which is very unusual. My length is typically 30-31 days give and take. Maybe you are ovulating earlier than usual as well then? Because if you get a period 5DPO, your cycle is what, 21 days? So you must O around CD9-10. Have you tested?


----------



## Cpkmomof2

No they didn't tell me anything. I dont have a period, that's all they cared about, they told me I cant even spot..which I'm not. I don't think I'd release an egg by tomorrow though..it would take even longer for it to get fertilized..like a few days, my appt is at 9am..so..I'm not sure. I'm just going to call the office in the morning and let them know I got a POS opk and see what they say..they may or may not pay any mind to it..I just wonder if I go ahead and have this done, will it interrupt my chances of conceving this month??? So confusing!!


----------



## sarahuk

The weird thing is that on that cycle with the 5dpo period, FF triggered me for ovulation on CD14. I went to the docs about it and they took me dow the route of getting my cervix checked out, smears re-done and checking the neck of my womb for infections. all came back clear. They then said it could be down to a water infection but...clear! They never could explain why it happened. Thats why im hoping with the bloodwork ill find out if im really ovulating or not..or if my body is acting like it is but really isnt :)


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> No they didn't tell me anything. I dont have a period, that's all they cared about, they told me I cant even spot..which I'm not. I don't think I'd release an egg by tomorrow though..it would take even longer for it to get fertilized..like a few days, my appt is at 9am..so..I'm not sure. I'm just going to call the office in the morning and let them know I got a POS opk and see what they say..they may or may not pay any mind to it..I just wonder if I go ahead and have this done, will it interrupt my chances of conceving this month??? So confusing!!

Its difficult because...I guess it could if you ovulate before the appointment. But then its also possible you dont and ovulate after :dohh: Life likes to test us doesnt it?!

I would do what you suggest and tell them the situation. And also tell them that youd :sex: too so its possible! Are they doing both sides or just one?


----------



## Pinky32

right im going to bed with my apparent invisibility cloak

night


----------



## Cpkmomof2

sarahuk said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> hey guys, just came back to let ya'll know that my O test line is darker, after 2 hours of testing again. I did it about half hour ago, let it sit for 10 - minutes and it's drastically changed. I have a question though..it says online that an HSG must be done after period, before ovulation!?? What if I ovulate in the next 12 hours..can it still be done?
> 
> Please fill me in! XOXO
> 
> Oh lordy...thats atough one!
> 
> I would think it might be worth actally asking the doc about this with a mind to rearrange. It wouldnt be good if they sweeped a fertilized egg out of your tube!
> 
> Is it possible to rearrange it do you think? It does leave you with a choice...bed and chase that egg, or skip the month and have the hsg. Id defo not be wanting to do both though...since, it would actually sound pointless to chase the egg if they were doing such a procedure :S
> 
> Call em! Try and switch!!! xClick to expand...

My problem is, I started spotting last month 3 days before my full flow, so I'm thinking..the spotting maybe was a period? That would make today CD10..but the way the RE made it seem was..as long as it's not red..its not a period!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Night night Pinky!

I'll have to ask about it in the morning definitely..life is definitely testing me right now, and that's not good..WHY DID I EVEN BUY THIS OPK THIS MONTH! LOL


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> right im going to bed with my apparent invisibility cloak
> 
> night

:( :( :(

Love you hun...text me in he morning with good news! zxx


----------



## Cpkmomof2

sarahuk said:


> The weird thing is that on that cycle with the 5dpo period, FF triggered me for ovulation on CD14. I went to the docs about it and they took me dow the route of getting my cervix checked out, smears re-done and checking the neck of my womb for infections. all came back clear. They then said it could be down to a water infection but...clear! They never could explain why it happened. Thats why im hoping with the bloodwork ill find out if im really ovulating or not..or if my body is acting like it is but really isnt :)

Oh wow..I really can't think of why that would happen. Did they monitor you by ultrasound? Did you have any follicles?


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> hey guys, just came back to let ya'll know that my O test line is darker, after 2 hours of testing again. I did it about half hour ago, let it sit for 10 - minutes and it's drastically changed. I have a question though..it says online that an HSG must be done after period, before ovulation!?? What if I ovulate in the next 12 hours..can it still be done?
> 
> Please fill me in! XOXO
> 
> Oh lordy...thats atough one!
> 
> I would think it might be worth actally asking the doc about this with a mind to rearrange. It wouldnt be good if they sweeped a fertilized egg out of your tube!
> 
> Is it possible to rearrange it do you think? It does leave you with a choice...bed and chase that egg, or skip the month and have the hsg. Id defo not be wanting to do both though...since, it would actually sound pointless to chase the egg if they were doing such a procedure :S
> 
> Call em! Try and switch!!! xClick to expand...
> 
> My problem is, I started spotting last month 3 days before my full flow, so I'm thinking..the spotting maybe was a period? That would make today CD10..but the way the RE made it seem was..as long as it's not red..its not a period!Click to expand...

Ive always been taught to count CD1 as the day of full and normal flow :) So Id probably not count that as the start of the period. 

Ive started brown, and heavy brown too...I dont think any doc can really say that...everyones flow is totally different!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> right im going to bed with my apparent invisibility cloak
> 
> night
> 
> :( :( :(
> 
> Love you hun...text me in he morning with good news! zxxClick to expand...


ok will do


----------



## Cpkmomof2

You've started brown, like spotting? My brown was heavy..the first day it was spotting then it got on the heavier side but not red. Whn it got red I counted it as CD1.


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> The weird thing is that on that cycle with the 5dpo period, FF triggered me for ovulation on CD14. I went to the docs about it and they took me dow the route of getting my cervix checked out, smears re-done and checking the neck of my womb for infections. all came back clear. They then said it could be down to a water infection but...clear! They never could explain why it happened. Thats why im hoping with the bloodwork ill find out if im really ovulating or not..or if my body is acting like it is but really isnt :)
> 
> Oh wow..I really can't think of why that would happen. Did they monitor you by ultrasound? Did you have any follicles?Click to expand...

I really wished at that point they would have done an u/s but they literally didnt do anything else! I suppose I can argue that I didnt push it with them though. They seemed to think it was just a one off


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> right im going to bed with my apparent invisibility cloak
> 
> night
> 
> :( :( :(
> 
> Love you hun...text me in he morning with good news! zxxClick to expand...
> 
> love you too - im gonna text you SUPER early :rofl:Click to expand...

Good girl..ill be sleeping with phone in hand!! x


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> right im going to bed with my apparent invisibility cloak
> 
> night
> 
> :( :( :(
> 
> Love you hun...text me in he morning with good news! zxxClick to expand...
> 
> love you too - im gonna text you SUPER early :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Good girl..ill be sleeping with phone in hand!! xClick to expand...

im gonna set the alarm clock for 4am!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> You've started brown, like spotting? My brown was heavy..the first day it was spotting then it got on the heavier side but not red. Whn it got red I counted it as CD1.

Ive had brown as well that was heavy. 

Hmm..if it waws brown and was enough to count as a period if it had been by any other colour, I probably would have counted that as my period starting and not spotting. I think its more the consistency/heaviness of it rather than the colour.

Tina might be a good one to answer this one!


----------



## sarahuk

Holy sheeet...2am!!

Sorry to run on you..but if I dont sleep now ill be buggered by the morning!

Call the docs Amelia! I hope that they reschedule you though...no unpleasantr business that way and you can go at the opk positive result with full confidence that theres no impact!

Let us know how you get on!

xx


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Goodnight Sarah! Thanks for the feedback..I'm about to hit the sack too!


----------



## SKP

Wowzers, so many pages. 

Good night everyone.


----------



## SKP

What a sin,

On the show my 600 pound life, she lost all her weight, and got pregnant, 2 weeks after there was no heart beat

But!

Years later shes pregnant for sure now.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ok so DH went to Urgent Care tonight because hes got some stomach bug...they give him Phenegran (sp?) to fill. Well i am an idiot and think " Oh i have to go to the pharmacy on the card" so i drive all the way over to another part of town to a CVS thats suppose to be open 24/7 and its not anymore. I come home and look online. I could have just went right next door to walgreens. :dohh:


----------



## Pinky32

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ok so DH went to Urgent Care tonight because hes got some stomach bug...they give him Phenegran (sp?) to fill. Well i am an idiot and think " Oh i have to go to the pharmacy on the card" so i drive all the way over to another part of town to a CVS thats suppose to be open 24/7 and its not anymore. I come home and look online. I could have just went right next door to walgreens. :dohh:

i hope hubby is ok now


----------



## Pinky32

well i had a restless sleep, guess i was thinking about this weeks events etc, was hoping for a high temp rise but it barely registers

only just about got 3 hours block of sleep


----------



## Faythe

Morning girlies :D


----------



## moter98

Don't worry pinky, its still a rise. Looks like its a slow riser this cycle. Nothing to worry about. Completely normal 

Morning Tamz! Well, afternoon for you by now


----------



## Faythe

Yeah it's 12:30 here :)

How're you doing?


----------



## moter98

Good! Getting my workout in before heading off to work. Just twiddling my thumbs waiting on o. Hoping for early next week
How are you?


----------



## Faythe

Fingers crossed! I'm OK, just ploughing through some housework.


----------



## moter98

Have a good day!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> ok so DH went to Urgent Care tonight because hes got some stomach bug...they give him Phenegran (sp?) to fill. Well i am an idiot and think " Oh i have to go to the pharmacy on the card" so i drive all the way over to another part of town to a CVS thats suppose to be open 24/7 and its not anymore. I come home and look online. I could have just went right next door to walgreens. :dohh:
> 
> i hope hubby is ok nowClick to expand...

I hope that too!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> well i had a restless sleep, guess i was thinking about this weeks events etc, was hoping for a high temp rise but it barely registers
> 
> only just about got 3 hours block of sleep

The temp rise is enough. Sometimes it builds gradually and doesnt explode up to high levels on the first rise. The important thing is youre looking for the 3 conisistent rises. Youll get your crosshairs really soon!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Morning girlies :D

Morning sicky DragonMomma!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Don't worry pinky, its still a rise. Looks like its a slow riser this cycle. Nothing to worry about. Completely normal
> 
> Morning Tamz! Well, afternoon for you by now

Agree!!

Awww Tina...this is the most adorable picture of you guys EVER!!! Now I have the baby fever too!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Good! Getting my workout in before heading off to work. Just twiddling my thumbs waiting on o. Hoping for early next week
> How are you?

We no likey when youre at work :( Its too quiet around here! We need our Tina!!


----------



## sarahuk

Wow...its so quiet in here today!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Is it safe to say I didn't feel a thing from the hsg? Yes. Absolutely nothing, just nerves. I feel good! 

He said tubes are open, lining is clear. He said 80% of women that have it done have reported a pregnancy within a month because any debris that's normal to be there gets flushed out and the tubes are like brand new. Could I be that lucky? We have yet to see. Just wanted to update you guys. I told you I would! 

How are you girls today?!


----------



## moter98

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Is it safe to say I didn't feel a thing from the hsg? Yes. Absolutely nothing, just nerves. I feel good!
> 
> He said tubes are open, lining is clear. He said 80% of women that have it done have reported a pregnancy within a month because any debris that's normal to be there gets flushed out and the tubes are like brand new. Could I be that lucky? We have yet to see. Just wanted to update you guys. I told you I would!
> 
> How are you girls today?!

Great news!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Good! Getting my workout in before heading off to work. Just twiddling my thumbs waiting on o. Hoping for early next week
> How are you?
> 
> We no likey when youre at work :( Its too quiet around here! We need our Tina!!Click to expand...

Me no likey it either!


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Is it safe to say I didn't feel a thing from the hsg? Yes. Absolutely nothing, just nerves. I feel good!
> 
> He said tubes are open, lining is clear. He said 80% of women that have it done have reported a pregnancy within a month because any debris that's normal to be there gets flushed out and the tubes are like brand new. Could I be that lucky? We have yet to see. Just wanted to update you guys. I told you I would!
> 
> How are you girls today?!

Hey Amelia!

WOW thats GREAT news! Im so happy that it turned out to be a lot of worry about something that then turned out to be...well...nothing! I bet you feel wonderful now knowing that youve gone through it and that you now are looking at a damn good month!!

Did they say anyhting about the opk?

I am ok today thankyou. Im starting to get those itchy fingers about the symptom spotting and picking out a day to test. Im going to stay strong and not do it though!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Good! Getting my workout in before heading off to work. Just twiddling my thumbs waiting on o. Hoping for early next week
> How are you?
> 
> We no likey when youre at work :( Its too quiet around here! We need our Tina!!Click to expand...
> 
> Me no likey it either!Click to expand...

I think im going to write a letter of complaint to your boss that he is taking away something valuable to a group of people that are in massive need of Tina Time :winkwink:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Good! Getting my workout in before heading off to work. Just twiddling my thumbs waiting on o. Hoping for early next week
> How are you?
> 
> We no likey when youre at work :( Its too quiet around here! We need our Tina!!Click to expand...
> 
> Me no likey it either!Click to expand...
> 
> I think im going to write a letter of complaint to your boss that he is taking away something valuable to a group of people that are in massive need of Tina Time :winkwink:Click to expand...

Lol! For some reason I don't think it will work


----------



## Cpkmomof2

I called the re's office and they said even if I for a positive, being it's only cd9 I won't ovulate till the next couple of days, when I was done with the Hsg the tech said to start bd'ing, so I take it the dye won't harm an embryo or anything. I have some cramps now but nothing compared to my period cramps.





sarahuk said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Is it safe to say I d
> 
> idn't feel a thing from the hsg? Yes. Absolutely nothing, just nerves. I feel good!
> 
> He said tubes are open, lining is clear. He said 80% of women that have it done have reported a pregnancy within a month because any debris that's normal to be there gets flushed out and the tubes are like brand new. Could I be that lucky? We have yet to see. Just wanted to update you guys. I told you I would!
> 
> How are you girls today?!
> 
> Hey Amelia!
> 
> WOW thats GREAT news! Im so happy that it turned out to be a lot of worry about something that then turned out to be...well...nothing! I bet you feel wonderful now knowing that youve gone through it and that you now are looking at a damn good month!!
> 
> Did they say anyhting about the opk?
> 
> I am ok today thankyou. Im starting to get those itchy fingers about the symptom spotting and picking out a day to test. Im going to stay strong and not do it though!Click to expand...


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Ps: I would test asap if I was you, you will see at least a faint line, that's hopeful on it's own! GL my love! I hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Morning girlies :D
> 
> Morning sicky DragonMomma!Click to expand...

Afternoon m'lovely :hugs:

How're you today?

I'm having steak for dinner :yipee:

But I have to make sure it's well done, boo hiss.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Good!
> Getting my workout in before heading off to work. Just twiddling my thumbs waiting on o. Hoping for early next week
> How are you?
> 
> We no likey when youre at work :( Its too quiet around here! We need our Tina!!Click to expand...
> 
> Me no likey it either!Click to expand...
> 
> I think im going to write a letter of complaint to your boss that he is taking away something valuable to a group of people that are in massive need of Tina Time :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! For some reason I don't think it will workClick to expand...

Then thats just mean...im off to :sulk:


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> I called the re's office and they said even if I for a positive, being it's only cd9 I won't ovulate till the next couple of days, when I was done with the Hsg the tech said to start bd'ing, so I take it the dye won't harm an embryo or anything. I have some cramps now but nothing compared to my period cramps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Is it safe to say I d
> 
> idn't feel a thing from the hsg? Yes. Absolutely nothing, just nerves. I feel good!
> 
> He said tubes are open, lining is clear. He said 80% of women that have it done have reported a pregnancy within a month because any debris that's normal to be there gets flushed out and the tubes are like brand new. Could I be that lucky? We have yet to see. Just wanted to update you guys. I told you I would!
> 
> How are you girls today?!
> 
> Hey Amelia!
> 
> WOW thats GREAT news! Im so happy that it turned out to be a lot of worry about something that then turned out to be...well...nothing! I bet you feel wonderful now knowing that youve gone through it and that you now are looking at a damn good month!!
> 
> Did they say anyhting about the opk?
> 
> I am ok today thankyou. Im starting to get those itchy fingers about the symptom spotting and picking out a day to test. Im going to stay strong and not do it though!Click to expand...Click to expand...

Atleast its just cramping then...it sounded horrific when you told us about the other ladies yesterday...I didnt know what to say to that to try and ease the nerves!

Yus..I guess get bedding as soon as you feel well enough too..pounce lady!!


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Ps: I would test asap if I was you, you will see at least a faint line, that's hopeful on it's own! GL my love! I hope you get your :bfp:

Awww thanks for the luck...throwing it back your way too!

I was hoping that you ladies would stop me from wanting to test...I got a bad feeling my 25 10miu tests are not going to last very long with you lot!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Morning girlies :D
> 
> Morning sicky DragonMomma!Click to expand...
> 
> Afternoon m'lovely :hugs:
> 
> How're you today?
> 
> I'm having steak for dinner :yipee:
> 
> But I have to make sure it's well done, boo hiss.Click to expand...

I am good thanks chick! Waiting for my roast chicken to be done mmmmm.

Id happily trade you for the Steak though! Thats going to suck when I get my bfp. I think I would have to skip eating it for 9 months...I cant eat it more than medium rare! How would you normally have had it?

Cold easing up?


----------



## sarahuk

Oh! BRB...chicken carving time! Nomnoms!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ps: I would test asap if I was you, you will see at least a faint line, that's hopeful on it's own! GL my love! I hope you get your :bfp:
> 
> Awww thanks for the luck...throwing it back your way too!
> 
> I was hoping that you ladies would stop me from wanting to test...I got a bad feeling my 25 10miu tests are not going to last very long with you lot!Click to expand...

oooooh you had a lovely rise today


----------



## Faythe

Normally I would have it rare but I am going to try and like it well done as I don't think I can get through 9 months without a steak! Perish the thought! I'm having grilled tomato, mushrooms and mash potato with it. Mmmmmmm I can't wait. Your chicken sounds good though :D

I am so sad - I just peed on my last digi with dilute pee and still got 3+. Tina was right about me not needing to hold it for a few hours anymore. That's me done with POAS although I do feel the need to do one last FRER haha!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ps: I would test asap if I was you, you will see at least a faint line, that's hopeful on it's own! GL my love! I hope you get your :bfp:
> 
> Awww thanks for the luck...throwing it back your way too!
> 
> I was hoping that you ladies would stop me from wanting to test...I got a bad feeling my 25 10miu tests are not going to last very long with you lot!Click to expand...
> 
> oooooh you had a lovely rise todayClick to expand...

Aye but just think its cos my progesterone is now on the increase :) Its way too early to be accountable to anything, altleast in my mind. Wish I could apply it to something though!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Normally I would have it rare but I am going to try and like it well done as I don't think I can get through 9 months without a steak! Perish the thought! I'm having grilled tomato, mushrooms and mash potato with it. Mmmmmmm I can't wait. Your chicken sounds good though :D
> 
> I am so sad - I just peed on my last digi with dilute pee and still got 3+. Tina was right about me not needing to hold it for a few hours anymore. That's me done with POAS although I do feel the need to do one last FRER haha!

@URGH well done steak...id have to eat it smothered in the mash and with some tomato on it to even be able to swallow that!

Its hard enjoying steak isnt it, when youre used to having it on the rare side! Hope it was still tasty though :)

Put the Sticks DOWN Faythe!! :D Your hcg is at super high amounts now...thousands...I think its safe to say...you are indeed pregnant :thumbup:

Addict..I tell you...I thought I was bad when I had my bfp and did like...4...you need an award for biggest addiction haha :D


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

i like meat well done!! (i dont eat it though)

when i was dating DSs dad in HS, we would go out to eat and his family would get meat still bloody and i ordered it because i thought you were suppose to be a good guest- i wanted to puke each time we went out to eat! :sick:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ps: I would test asap if I was you, you will see at least a faint line, that's hopeful on it's own! GL my love! I hope you get your :bfp:
> 
> Awww thanks for the luck...throwing it back your way too!
> 
> I was hoping that you ladies would stop me from wanting to test...I got a bad feeling my 25 10miu tests are not going to last very long with you lot!Click to expand...
> 
> oooooh you had a lovely rise todayClick to expand...
> 
> Aye but just think its cos my progesterone is now on the increase :) Its way too early to be accountable to anything, altleast in my mind. Wish I could apply it to something though!Click to expand...

hold on hold on hold on!!!!! if that was my chart, you;d be saying "oooh pinky look your temps are nice n high"


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Normally I would have it rare but I am going to try and like it well done as I don't think I can get through 9 months without a steak! Perish the thought! I'm having grilled tomato, mushrooms and mash potato with it. Mmmmmmm I can't wait. Your chicken sounds good though :D
> 
> I am so sad - I just peed on my last digi with dilute pee and still got 3+. Tina was right about me not needing to hold it for a few hours anymore. That's me done with POAS although I do feel the need to do one last FRER haha!

I was still POAS at 18 weeks lol!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ps: I would test asap if I was you, you will see at least a faint line, that's hopeful on it's own! GL my love! I hope you get your :bfp:
> 
> Awww thanks for the luck...throwing it back your way too!
> 
> I was hoping that you ladies would stop me from wanting to test...I got a bad feeling my 25 10miu tests are not going to last very long with you lot!Click to expand...

Start at 7 dpo, 6 if you really can't stand the suspense!


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Normally I would have it rare but I am going to try and like it well done as I don't think I can get through 9 months without a steak! Perish the thought! I'm having grilled tomato, mushrooms and mash potato with it. Mmmmmmm I can't wait. Your chicken sounds good though :D
> 
> I am so sad - I just peed on my last digi with dilute pee and still got 3+. Tina was right about me not needing to hold it for a few hours anymore. That's me done with POAS although I do feel the need to do one last FRER haha!
> 
> @URGH well done steak...id have to eat it smothered in the mash and with some tomato on it to even be able to swallow that!
> 
> Its hard enjoying steak isnt it, when youre used to having it on the rare side! Hope it was still tasty though :)
> 
> Put the Sticks DOWN Faythe!! :D Your hcg is at super high amounts now...thousands...I think its safe to say...you are indeed pregnant :thumbup:
> 
> Addict..I tell you...I thought I was bad when I had my bfp and did like...4...you need an award for biggest addiction haha :DClick to expand...

It wasn't as nice as when it's rare, boo hiss. Can't wait to have nommy steak once LO is here mmmmmmmm!

Haha I canny help it. I like seeing lines. Chris thinks I am a bit mad in the head with my poas addiction but he just smiles sweetly and nods haha!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

What's POAS? LOL


----------



## Pinky32

POAS = peeing on a stick


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Ah thanks, I have to get used to the abbreviations! 

Me so sleepy..I almost feel like this HSG is knocking me out a bit lol 

Later ladies..will be back on the website by tonight definitely


----------



## moter98

And..... Drumroll Please..........


----------



## moter98

My oPk this morning was.........


----------



## moter98

negative! What did you think I was gonna say, positive? I'm only CD 7, lol!!!


----------



## Pinky32

oooooooooooooooooh


----------



## Pinky32

oh


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> negative! What did you think I was gonna say, positive? I'm only CD 7, lol!!!

i had an "almost" on cd8 last cycle


----------



## Pinky32

your such a tease


----------



## moter98

Muah ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Pinky32

meanie!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> meanie!

Aww, come on! It was kinda funny


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ps: I would test asap if I was you, you will see at least a faint line, that's hopeful on it's own! GL my love! I hope you get your :bfp:
> 
> Awww thanks for the luck...throwing it back your way too!
> 
> I was hoping that you ladies would stop me from wanting to test...I got a bad feeling my 25 10miu tests are not going to last very long with you lot!Click to expand...
> 
> oooooh you had a lovely rise todayClick to expand...
> 
> Aye but just think its cos my progesterone is now on the increase :) Its way too early to be accountable to anything, altleast in my mind. Wish I could apply it to something though!Click to expand...
> 
> hold on hold on hold on!!!!! if that was my chart, you;d be saying "oooh pinky look your temps are nice n high"Click to expand...

Im not listening to youuuuu! Im borrowing those Lala ears we had a few week ago with F. If my boobs hurt tomorrow it was defo just the progesterone!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> meanie!
> 
> Aww, come on! It was kinda funnyClick to expand...

no it wasnt :cry:

i got all excited then :dohh:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Normally I would have it rare but I am going to try and like it well done as I don't think I can get through 9 months without a steak! Perish the thought! I'm having grilled tomato, mushrooms and mash potato with it. Mmmmmmm I can't wait. Your chicken sounds good though :D
> 
> I am so sad - I just peed on my last digi with dilute pee and still got 3+. Tina was right about me not needing to hold it for a few hours anymore. That's me done with POAS although I do feel the need to do one last FRER haha!
> 
> I was still POAS at 18 weeks lol!Click to expand...

We now have a new POAS queen....18 weeks, really?! lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> meanie!
> 
> Aww, come on! It was kinda funnyClick to expand...
> 
> no it wasnt :cry:
> 
> i got all excited then :dohh:Click to expand...

:dohh:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ps: I would test asap if I was you, you will see at least a faint line, that's hopeful on it's own! GL my love! I hope you get your :bfp:
> 
> Awww thanks for the luck...throwing it back your way too!
> 
> I was hoping that you ladies would stop me from wanting to test...I got a bad feeling my 25 10miu tests are not going to last very long with you lot!Click to expand...
> 
> oooooh you had a lovely rise todayClick to expand...
> 
> Aye but just think its cos my progesterone is now on the increase :) Its way too early to be accountable to anything, altleast in my mind. Wish I could apply it to something though!Click to expand...
> 
> hold on hold on hold on!!!!! if that was my chart, you;d be saying "oooh pinky look your temps are nice n high"Click to expand...
> 
> Im not listening to youuuuu! Im borrowing those Lala ears we had a few week ago with F. If my boobs hurt tomorrow it was defo just the progesterone!Click to expand...

shurrrrruuuuuup with your lala ears

take your own advise for once!

listen to me or i;ll set rottweiler Tina on you


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ps: I would test asap if I was you, you will see at least a faint line, that's hopeful on it's own! GL my love! I hope you get your :bfp:
> 
> Awww thanks for the luck...throwing it back your way too!
> 
> I was hoping that you ladies would stop me from wanting to test...I got a bad feeling my 25 10miu tests are not going to last very long with you lot!Click to expand...
> 
> Start at 7 dpo, 6 if you really can't stand the suspense!Click to expand...

Day after tomorrow...I can do that...cant believe people actually can get postivies that early though? lol.

How far gone were you with Aden hun when you got your first positive? What did you do when you saw that second line? :D


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Normally I would have it rare but I am going to try and like it well done as I don't think I can get through 9 months without a steak! Perish the thought! I'm having grilled tomato, mushrooms and mash potato with it. Mmmmmmm I can't wait. Your chicken sounds good though :D
> 
> I am so sad - I just peed on my last digi with dilute pee and still got 3+. Tina was right about me not needing to hold it for a few hours anymore. That's me done with POAS although I do feel the need to do one last FRER haha!
> 
> I was still POAS at 18 weeks lol!Click to expand...
> 
> We now have a new POAS queen....18 weeks, really?! lolClick to expand...

Well, I couldn't let them go to waste. Somebody had to p on them and I know dh would have gotten a bfn, lol!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Normally I would have it rare but I am going to try and like it well done as I don't think I can get through 9 months without a steak! Perish the thought! I'm having grilled tomato, mushrooms and mash potato with it. Mmmmmmm I can't wait. Your chicken sounds good though :D
> 
> I am so sad - I just peed on my last digi with dilute pee and still got 3+. Tina was right about me not needing to hold it for a few hours anymore. That's me done with POAS although I do feel the need to do one last FRER haha!
> 
> @URGH well done steak...id have to eat it smothered in the mash and with some tomato on it to even be able to swallow that!
> 
> Its hard enjoying steak isnt it, when youre used to having it on the rare side! Hope it was still tasty though :)
> 
> Put the Sticks DOWN Faythe!! :D Your hcg is at super high amounts now...thousands...I think its safe to say...you are indeed pregnant :thumbup:
> 
> Addict..I tell you...I thought I was bad when I had my bfp and did like...4...you need an award for biggest addiction haha :DClick to expand...
> 
> It wasn't as nice as when it's rare, boo hiss. Can't wait to have nommy steak once LO is here mmmmmmmm!
> 
> Haha I canny help it. I like seeing lines. Chris thinks I am a bit mad in the head with my poas addiction but he just smiles sweetly and nods haha!Click to expand...

Haha sounds like something Matt would do...tho thats cos Matt knows if he tried to talk sense to me id probably make him sleep on the sofa :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> negative! What did you think I was gonna say, positive? I'm only CD 7, lol!!!

Now you made me feel stoooopid for thinking there was some good opk news coming just then!!! :dohh:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ps: I would test asap if I was you, you will see at least a faint line, that's hopeful on it's own! GL my love! I hope you get your :bfp:
> 
> Awww thanks for the luck...throwing it back your way too!
> 
> I was hoping that you ladies would stop me from wanting to test...I got a bad feeling my 25 10miu tests are not going to last very long with you lot!Click to expand...
> 
> Start at 7 dpo, 6 if you really can't stand the suspense!Click to expand...
> 
> Day after tomorrow...I can do that...cant believe people actually can get postivies that early though? lol.
> 
> How far gone were you with Aden hun when you got your first positive? What did you do when you saw that second line? :DClick to expand...

10dpo with cb digi. Woulda gotten it sooner if I had used frer at 9 dpo. Used frer at 8 dpo and got bfn. Waited till 10 dpo to test again. You could get a bfp that early with a 10 mIU test as long as you implanted early


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> negative! What did you think I was gonna say, positive? I'm only CD 7, lol!!!
> 
> Now you made me feel stoooopid for thinking there was some good opk news coming just then!!! :dohh:Click to expand...

Sorry ladies, it was just a joke. Guess it was only funny to me!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> negative! What did you think I was gonna say, positive? I'm only CD 7, lol!!!
> 
> Now you made me feel stoooopid for thinking there was some good opk news coming just then!!! :dohh:Click to expand...

me too! i now feel silly for getting all excited and for what? nothing! just tina being mean mean mean mean


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ps: I would test asap if I was you, you will see at least a faint line, that's hopeful on it's own! GL my love! I hope you get your :bfp:
> 
> Awww thanks for the luck...throwing it back your way too!
> 
> I was hoping that you ladies would stop me from wanting to test...I got a bad feeling my 25 10miu tests are not going to last very long with you lot!Click to expand...
> 
> oooooh you had a lovely rise todayClick to expand...
> 
> Aye but just think its cos my progesterone is now on the increase :) Its way too early to be accountable to anything, altleast in my mind. Wish I could apply it to something though!Click to expand...
> 
> hold on hold on hold on!!!!! if that was my chart, you;d be saying "oooh pinky look your temps are nice n high"Click to expand...
> 
> Im not listening to youuuuu! Im borrowing those Lala ears we had a few week ago with F. If my boobs hurt tomorrow it was defo just the progesterone!Click to expand...
> 
> shurrrrruuuuuup with your lala ears
> 
> take your own advise for once!
> 
> listen to me or i;ll set rottweiler Tina on youClick to expand...

Oh god!! lemme try this again then...

CHARLOTTE!!!!!

I got a temp rise this morning, a nicve biggy one!!!!!! I feel so good about this month, I do I do I do!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

:yellowcard::ignore:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Normally I would have it rare but I am going to try and like it well done as I don't think I can get through 9 months without a steak! Perish the thought! I'm having grilled tomato, mushrooms and mash potato with it. Mmmmmmm I can't wait. Your chicken sounds good though :D
> 
> I am so sad - I just peed on my last digi with dilute pee and still got 3+. Tina was right about me not needing to hold it for a few hours anymore. That's me done with POAS although I do feel the need to do one last FRER haha!
> 
> I was still POAS at 18 weeks lol!Click to expand...
> 
> We now have a new POAS queen....18 weeks, really?! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Well, I couldn't let them go to waste. Somebody had to p on them and I know dh would have gotten a bfn, lol!Click to expand...

I would have persuaded matt to dip one just to see what happened lol!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ps: I would test asap if I was you, you will see at least a faint line, that's hopeful on it's own! GL my love! I hope you get your :bfp:
> 
> Awww thanks for the luck...throwing it back your way too!
> 
> I was hoping that you ladies would stop me from wanting to test...I got a bad feeling my 25 10miu tests are not going to last very long with you lot!Click to expand...
> 
> oooooh you had a lovely rise todayClick to expand...
> 
> Aye but just think its cos my progesterone is now on the increase :) Its way too early to be accountable to anything, altleast in my mind. Wish I could apply it to something though!Click to expand...
> 
> hold on hold on hold on!!!!! if that was my chart, you;d be saying "oooh pinky look your temps are nice n high"Click to expand...
> 
> Im not listening to youuuuu! Im borrowing those Lala ears we had a few week ago with F. If my boobs hurt tomorrow it was defo just the progesterone!Click to expand...
> 
> shurrrrruuuuuup with your lala ears
> 
> take your own advise for once!
> 
> listen to me or i;ll set rottweiler Tina on youClick to expand...
> 
> Oh god!! lemme try this again then...
> 
> CHARLOTTE!!!!!
> 
> I got a temp rise this morning, a nicve biggy one!!!!!! I feel so good about this month, I do I do I do!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

you wanna start getting a pma cos your still in the norty corner - remember!!


----------



## Faythe

I got a hint of a line at 10dpo, Sarah. But then you all told me I was nuts anyway haha!

Wow, that was a good bath. My skin has been so dry so I just poured in some Flexitol into plain bath water and voila! Soft, moisturised skin. It's also meant to be good for stretchies so will keep using it on a regular basis me thinks


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ps: I would test asap if I was you, you will see at least a faint line, that's hopeful on it's own! GL my love! I hope you get your :bfp:
> 
> Awww thanks for the luck...throwing it back your way too!
> 
> I was hoping that you ladies would stop me from wanting to test...I got a bad feeling my 25 10miu tests are not going to last very long with you lot!Click to expand...
> 
> Start at 7 dpo, 6 if you really can't stand the suspense!Click to expand...
> 
> Day after tomorrow...I can do that...cant believe people actually can get postivies that early though? lol.
> 
> How far gone were you with Aden hun when you got your first positive? What did you do when you saw that second line? :DClick to expand...
> 
> 10dpo with cb digi. Woulda gotten it sooner if I had used frer at 9 dpo. Used frer at 8 dpo and got bfn. Waited till 10 dpo to test again. You could get a bfp that early with a 10 mIU test as long as you implanted earlyClick to expand...

True! I reckon im going to be one of those women though that implant late and get late bfps. Tested negative for a long time my bfp cycle. 

Did you feel really shocked and like it was all so surreal? :D


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> negative! What did you think I was gonna say, positive? I'm only CD 7, lol!!!
> 
> Now you made me feel stoooopid for thinking there was some good opk news coming just then!!! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry ladies, it was just a joke. Guess it was only funny to me!Click to expand...

Yeah laught it up evil lady!! We will be laughing back when you get your positive tomorrow...muhahahha! :happydance:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ps: I would test asap if I was you, you will see at least a faint line, that's hopeful on it's own! GL my love! I hope you get your :bfp:
> 
> Awww thanks for the luck...throwing it back your way too!
> 
> I was hoping that you ladies would stop me from wanting to test...I got a bad feeling my 25 10miu tests are not going to last very long with you lot!Click to expand...
> 
> Start at 7 dpo, 6 if you really can't stand the suspense!Click to expand...
> 
> Day after tomorrow...I can do that...cant believe people actually can get postivies that early though? lol.
> 
> How far gone were you with Aden hun when you got your first positive? What did you do when you saw that second line? :DClick to expand...
> 
> 10dpo with cb digi. Woulda gotten it sooner if I had used frer at 9 dpo. Used frer at 8 dpo and got bfn. Waited till 10 dpo to test again. You could get a bfp that early with a 10 mIU test as long as you implanted earlyClick to expand...
> 
> True! I reckon im going to be one of those women though that implant late and get late bfps. Tested negative for a long time my bfp cycle.
> 
> Did you feel really shocked and like it was all so surreal? :DClick to expand...

I was excited scared happy in shock all at the same time!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> negative! What did you think I was gonna say, positive? I'm only CD 7, lol!!!
> 
> Now you made me feel stoooopid for thinking there was some good opk news coming just then!!! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry ladies, it was just a joke. Guess it was only funny to me!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah laught it up evil lady!! We will be laughing back when you get your positive tomorrow...muhahahha! :happydance:Click to expand...

Lol! Cd 8 would be pretty early for me


----------



## Pinky32

cd10 would be nice


----------



## Pinky32

Guys, is this a good sign or a bad sign?
 



Attached Files:







02 feb 9.30pm.jpg
File size: 64.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Faythe

Just means you've had your surge honey :)


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Just means you've had your surge honey :)

but it could mean that eggy hasnt dropped yet?

how come with other people i know the answer but with myself i know nothing!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Pinky32

im getting soooooooooooooooooo fed up with bnb!!!!

every night around this time,their server slows down - its doing my head in

im refreshing around 20-30 times

i want to complain!


----------



## Faythe

I got a stark negative OPK day after I O'd so don't fret hon.

I know! It's pissing me off.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Guys, is this a good sign or a bad sign?

Can't see it! What do the lines look like


----------



## Pinky32

do you think i havent ov'd yet?

its happening every night - surely they should have sorted it by now


----------



## Faythe

Your OPK was pretty positive yesterday hon


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Guys, is this a good sign or a bad sign?
> 
> Can't see it! What do the lines look likeClick to expand...

put it this way, if i hadnt got the glaring positive before, i would be getting excited that ov was on her way real soon


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Your OPK was pretty positive yesterday hon

it was soooooo dark yesterday - never had it that dark before and that was quite diluted pee too

did one last night which was lighter and now 24 hours later its still faint - i thought it would be negative by now


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> do you think i havent ov'd yet?
> 
> its happening every night - surely they should have sorted it by now

Your surge was yesterday dear. Very positive yesterday. You have already o'd as marked by your temp rise. A temp rise of .2 or higher means o. Your surge is on its way down and that is what you are picking up. Stop testing now!!


----------



## Pinky32

lol yes mum!!!!

its the only two lines ive ever seen - so like to keep seeing it lol

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy bnb is sorted out - seems like around 9.30pm for around half an hour it goes all freaky


----------



## Pinky32

tina, is that aden when he was new new newborn????

what did he weigh?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> tina, is that aden when he was new new newborn????
> 
> what did he weigh?

He was about 14 hours old there. Got another coming tonight when he was just minutes old!


----------



## moter98

Oh, he was 6 lbs 12 oz and 19 inches long


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Oh, he was 6 lbs 12 oz and 19 inches long

oooh a good weight - i dont know much about lengths so im going to assume that 19 inches is good cos hes so darn cute!


yayyyyy proper newborn piccy


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, he was 6 lbs 12 oz and 19 inches long
> 
> oooh a good weight - i dont know much about lengths so im going to assume that 19 inches is good cos hes so darn cute!
> 
> 
> yayyyyy proper newborn piccyClick to expand...

Short but he's always been petite and lower weight


----------



## moter98

Bnb is slow again. So annoying!


----------



## Pinky32

6lb 12oz is a lovely weight


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> 6lb 12oz is a lovely weight

He was born with a huge head. So happy I got the epidural !


----------



## Pinky32

hey! dont start on the head - you know what im like about heads lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> hey! dont start on the head - you know what im like about heads lol

Lol! It was no big deal but it would have hurt to high heaven with no painkillers


----------



## Pinky32

god i bet!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

ooohhh eer i think i have a cold coming - did that bloody sarah give me her cold over the net?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ooohhh eer i think i have a cold coming - did that bloody sarah give me her cold over the net?

naughty sarah!


----------



## Pinky32

hows work today ?


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> :yellowcard::ignore:

hahaha I NEVER saw that lala one before...love it!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ps: I would test asap if I was you, you will see at least a faint line, that's hopeful on it's own! GL my love! I hope you get your :bfp:
> 
> Awww thanks for the luck...throwing it back your way too!
> 
> I was hoping that you ladies would stop me from wanting to test...I got a bad feeling my 25 10miu tests are not going to last very long with you lot!Click to expand...
> 
> oooooh you had a lovely rise todayClick to expand...
> 
> Aye but just think its cos my progesterone is now on the increase :) Its way too early to be accountable to anything, altleast in my mind. Wish I could apply it to something though!Click to expand...
> 
> hold on hold on hold on!!!!! if that was my chart, you;d be saying "oooh pinky look your temps are nice n high"Click to expand...
> 
> Im not listening to youuuuu! Im borrowing those Lala ears we had a few week ago with F. If my boobs hurt tomorrow it was defo just the progesterone!Click to expand...
> 
> shurrrrruuuuuup with your lala ears
> 
> take your own advise for once!
> 
> listen to me or i;ll set rottweiler Tina on youClick to expand...
> 
> Oh god!! lemme try this again then...
> 
> CHARLOTTE!!!!!
> 
> I got a temp rise this morning, a nicve biggy one!!!!!! I feel so good about this month, I do I do I do!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> you wanna start getting a pma cos your still in the norty corner - remember!!Click to expand...

Can I come out now pwease? :(


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I got a hint of a line at 10dpo, Sarah. But then you all told me I was nuts anyway haha!
> 
> Wow, that was a good bath. My skin has been so dry so I just poured in some Flexitol into plain bath water and voila! Soft, moisturised skin. It's also meant to be good for stretchies so will keep using it on a regular basis me thinks

Sounds lovely!! I once had someone tell me that bio-oil is fantastic for stretchies too!

Noooo we said we couldnt see much...but look! Clearly in the flesh it was very much something!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, he was 6 lbs 12 oz and 19 inches long
> 
> oooh a good weight - i dont know much about lengths so im going to assume that 19 inches is good cos hes so darn cute!
> 
> 
> yayyyyy proper newborn piccyClick to expand...
> 
> Short but he's always been petite and lower weightClick to expand...




sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :yellowcard::ignore:
> 
> hahaha I NEVER saw that lala one before...love it!!Click to expand...

:rofl: :fool:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ps: I would test asap if I was you, you will see at least a faint line, that's hopeful on it's own! GL my love! I hope you get your :bfp:
> 
> Awww thanks for the luck...throwing it back your way too!
> 
> I was hoping that you ladies would stop me from wanting to test...I got a bad feeling my 25 10miu tests are not going to last very long with you lot!Click to expand...
> 
> oooooh you had a lovely rise todayClick to expand...
> 
> Aye but just think its cos my progesterone is now on the increase :) Its way too early to be accountable to anything, altleast in my mind. Wish I could apply it to something though!Click to expand...
> 
> hold on hold on hold on!!!!! if that was my chart, you;d be saying "oooh pinky look your temps are nice n high"Click to expand...
> 
> Im not listening to youuuuu! Im borrowing those Lala ears we had a few week ago with F. If my boobs hurt tomorrow it was defo just the progesterone!Click to expand...
> 
> shurrrrruuuuuup with your lala ears
> 
> take your own advise for once!
> 
> listen to me or i;ll set rottweiler Tina on youClick to expand...
> 
> Oh god!! lemme try this again then...
> 
> CHARLOTTE!!!!!
> 
> I got a temp rise this morning, a nicve biggy one!!!!!! I feel so good about this month, I do I do I do!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> you wanna start getting a pma cos your still in the norty corner - remember!!Click to expand...
> 
> Can I come out now pwease? :(Click to expand...

no

youve given me your cold


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ps: I would test asap if I was you, you will see at least a faint line, that's hopeful on it's own! GL my love! I hope you get your :bfp:
> 
> Awww thanks for the luck...throwing it back your way too!
> 
> I was hoping that you ladies would stop me from wanting to test...I got a bad feeling my 25 10miu tests are not going to last very long with you lot!Click to expand...
> 
> Start at 7 dpo, 6 if you really can't stand the suspense!Click to expand...
> 
> Day after tomorrow...I can do that...cant believe people actually can get postivies that early though? lol.
> 
> How far gone were you with Aden hun when you got your first positive? What did you do when you saw that second line? :DClick to expand...
> 
> 10dpo with cb digi. Woulda gotten it sooner if I had used frer at 9 dpo. Used frer at 8 dpo and got bfn. Waited till 10 dpo to test again. You could get a bfp that early with a 10 mIU test as long as you implanted earlyClick to expand...
> 
> True! I reckon im going to be one of those women though that implant late and get late bfps. Tested negative for a long time my bfp cycle.
> 
> Did you feel really shocked and like it was all so surreal? :DClick to expand...
> 
> I was excited scared happy in shock all at the same time!Click to expand...

It wsa the shock for me. I remember my car had broken down right on some traffic lights at one of the busiest streets here and id had to borrow a car to get my mobile phone and breakdown cover emergency number AND get matt to an urgent appointment...Id bought a stick on the way to the meeting so figured id use it on the way back out the door. Matt was waiting for me outside and he was so hopefully. I was so stumped by the two lines I just said "oh its positive...do you have the number for the mechanic, I need to get the car towed there"..he looked at me like I was nuts!

That being said..he did sit and stare at the test for the full hour it took the tow truck to come. Was so cute.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Just means you've had your surge honey :)
> 
> but it could mean that eggy hasnt dropped yet?
> 
> how come with other people i know the answer but with myself i know nothing!!!! :dohh:Click to expand...

Cos we stress when it comes to us...we cant help it!

OFC your opk is negative! You surged..you did the naughties...and now youre waiting for beany to snuggle!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> im getting soooooooooooooooooo fed up with bnb!!!!
> 
> every night around this time,their server slows down - its doing my head in
> 
> im refreshing around 20-30 times
> 
> i want to complain!

I think its just the masses of traffic. I think it will be mostly a lot of people buzzing in from the US at our nightime...we dont notice it in the day since its just us brits and the nightowls lol


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Guys, is this a good sign or a bad sign?
> 
> Can't see it! What do the lines look likeClick to expand...
> 
> put it this way, if i hadnt got the glaring positive before, i would be getting excited that ov was on her way real soonClick to expand...

Hun...

All youre seeing is the surge on its way out. Some people take time for the LH to drop back down. Youve defo ovulted...you had the VERY positive positive, this is just the back end of the hormones


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Your OPK was pretty positive yesterday hon
> 
> it was soooooo dark yesterday - never had it that dark before and that was quite diluted pee too
> 
> did one last night which was lighter and now 24 hours later its still faint - i thought it would be negative by nowClick to expand...

Its not unusual to have faint lines throughout the cycle for some people. I always get faint lines..no matter when I take it :) Its cos we always have LH in our system.


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Just means you've had your surge honey :)
> 
> but it could mean that eggy hasnt dropped yet?
> 
> how come with other people i know the answer but with myself i know nothing!!!! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Cos we stress when it comes to us...we cant help it!
> 
> OFC your opk is negative! You surged..you did the naughties...and now youre waiting for beany to snuggle!Click to expand...

i thought it could have been my 2nd eggy coming out :cry:

i need two to get my twinnies booooooo hoooooooo

no seriously, last time my opk was neg the next day so it kind of threw me seeing a faint line


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> do you think i havent ov'd yet?
> 
> its happening every night - surely they should have sorted it by now
> 
> Your surge was yesterday dear. Very positive yesterday. You have already o'd as marked by your temp rise. A temp rise of .2 or higher means o. Your surge is on its way down and that is what you are picking up. Stop testing now!!Click to expand...

See...listen to Tina! Shes like Yoda for us :D xx


----------



## sarahuk

Only a LOT younger and a lot less green ofc!! <3


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Your OPK was pretty positive yesterday hon
> 
> it was soooooo dark yesterday - never had it that dark before and that was quite diluted pee too
> 
> did one last night which was lighter and now 24 hours later its still faint - i thought it would be negative by nowClick to expand...
> 
> Its not unusual to have faint lines throughout the cycle for some people. I always get faint lines..no matter when I take it :) Its cos we always have LH in our system.Click to expand...

i can normally take a test at any day of the cycle and get a blank negative staring at me


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> do you think i havent ov'd yet?
> 
> its happening every night - surely they should have sorted it by now
> 
> Your surge was yesterday dear. Very positive yesterday. You have already o'd as marked by your temp rise. A temp rise of .2 or higher means o. Your surge is on its way down and that is what you are picking up. Stop testing now!!Click to expand...
> 
> See...listen to Tina! Shes like Yoda for us :D xxClick to expand...

:rofl:

i could almost see her roll her eyes when she answered it


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> hey! dont start on the head - you know what im like about heads lol
> 
> Lol! It was no big deal but it would have hurt to high heaven with no painkillersClick to expand...

Im terrified of the idea of needing a C-section, so Im terrified of the thought of needing the Epi too!

Im not scared of needles, im tattood etc...but the thought of it going into my spine..ouch!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> ooohhh eer i think i have a cold coming - did that bloody sarah give me her cold over the net?

Noooo!!!!

Im so sorry! It was awful I told you...Im still snotty even now. And it was 9 days ago I started to feel it!


----------



## Pinky32

lol hey sarah - ive just turned tv over and leonardo dicaprio is on and his hair colour and goatie is exactly the same as matts was lol


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> hey! dont start on the head - you know what im like about heads lol
> 
> Lol! It was no big deal but it would have hurt to high heaven with no painkillersClick to expand...
> 
> Im terrified of the idea of needing a C-section, so Im terrified of the thought of needing the Epi too!
> 
> Im not scared of needles, im tattood etc...but the thought of it going into my spine..ouch!Click to expand...

haha im too posh to push :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ooohhh eer i think i have a cold coming - did that bloody sarah give me her cold over the net?
> 
> Noooo!!!!
> 
> Im so sorry! It was awful I told you...Im still snotty even now. And it was 9 days ago I started to feel it!Click to expand...

3 days coming
3 days there
3 days going

thats what my mum used to say to me


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Just means you've had your surge honey :)
> 
> but it could mean that eggy hasnt dropped yet?
> 
> how come with other people i know the answer but with myself i know nothing!!!! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Cos we stress when it comes to us...we cant help it!
> 
> OFC your opk is negative! You surged..you did the naughties...and now youre waiting for beany to snuggle!Click to expand...
> 
> i thought it could have been my 2nd eggy coming out :cry:
> 
> i need two to get my twinnies booooooo hoooooooo
> 
> no seriously, last time my opk was neg the next day so it kind of threw me seeing a faint lineClick to expand...

Ahhh I can understand why it threw you!!

As for the second egg, everything I read on that said that it would happen within 24 hours of the first egg being released. I also dont think youd show a second surge. Reason being, once the original LH surge occured it would trigger the ovary to release the egg then


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Your OPK was pretty positive yesterday hon
> 
> it was soooooo dark yesterday - never had it that dark before and that was quite diluted pee too
> 
> did one last night which was lighter and now 24 hours later its still faint - i thought it would be negative by nowClick to expand...
> 
> Its not unusual to have faint lines throughout the cycle for some people. I always get faint lines..no matter when I take it :) Its cos we always have LH in our system.Click to expand...
> 
> i can normally take a test at any day of the cycle and get a blank negative staring at meClick to expand...

Maybe youre lurking LH is just not high enough to show on the test then. Will most likely depend on what sensitivity your tests are :)


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> do you think i havent ov'd yet?
> 
> its happening every night - surely they should have sorted it by now
> 
> Your surge was yesterday dear. Very positive yesterday. You have already o'd as marked by your temp rise. A temp rise of .2 or higher means o. Your surge is on its way down and that is what you are picking up. Stop testing now!!Click to expand...
> 
> See...listen to Tina! Shes like Yoda for us :D xxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> i could almost see her roll her eyes when she answered itClick to expand...

And say "oh pinky pinky pinky...!"


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Your OPK was pretty positive yesterday hon
> 
> it was soooooo dark yesterday - never had it that dark before and that was quite diluted pee too
> 
> did one last night which was lighter and now 24 hours later its still faint - i thought it would be negative by nowClick to expand...
> 
> Its not unusual to have faint lines throughout the cycle for some people. I always get faint lines..no matter when I take it :) Its cos we always have LH in our system.Click to expand...
> 
> i can normally take a test at any day of the cycle and get a blank negative staring at meClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe youre lurking LH is just not high enough to show on the test then. Will most likely depend on what sensitivity your tests are :)Click to expand...

im using the same opks now as i did when i first started ttc


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> lol hey sarah - ive just turned tv over and leonardo dicaprio is on and his hair colour and goatie is exactly the same as matts was lol

Hahaha! Well...that is forever gone now because of you!! After you told him off to dye it again its now gone permanent :D


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> do you think i havent ov'd yet?
> 
> its happening every night - surely they should have sorted it by now
> 
> Your surge was yesterday dear. Very positive yesterday. You have already o'd as marked by your temp rise. A temp rise of .2 or higher means o. Your surge is on its way down and that is what you are picking up. Stop testing now!!Click to expand...
> 
> See...listen to Tina! Shes like Yoda for us :D xxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> i could almost see her roll her eyes when she answered itClick to expand...
> 
> And say "oh pinky pinky pinky...!"Click to expand...

see! i thought i could hear her say that but thought if i wrote that, you would think me mad

but yes, and she deep sighed first


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ooohhh eer i think i have a cold coming - did that bloody sarah give me her cold over the net?
> 
> Noooo!!!!
> 
> Im so sorry! It was awful I told you...Im still snotty even now. And it was 9 days ago I started to feel it!Click to expand...
> 
> 3 days coming
> 3 days there
> 3 days going
> 
> thats what my mum used to say to meClick to expand...

You know what...she aint wrong. I caught it from my niece..now ive infected my mother. I have a supressed immune system so betting in a week ive got the fecker back again!!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol hey sarah - ive just turned tv over and leonardo dicaprio is on and his hair colour and goatie is exactly the same as matts was lol
> 
> Hahaha! Well...that is forever gone now because of you!! After you told him off to dye it again its now gone permanent :DClick to expand...

:happydance: ive got the power!!!!!!

now you just have to get the tweezers out


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> hey! dont start on the head - you know what im like about heads lol
> 
> Lol! It was no big deal but it would have hurt to high heaven with no painkillersClick to expand...
> 
> Im terrified of the idea of needing a C-section, so Im terrified of the thought of needing the Epi too!
> 
> Im not scared of needles, im tattood etc...but the thought of it going into my spine..ouch!Click to expand...

you'll be begging for it. trust me.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> hey! dont start on the head - you know what im like about heads lol
> 
> Lol! It was no big deal but it would have hurt to high heaven with no painkillersClick to expand...
> 
> Im terrified of the idea of needing a C-section, so Im terrified of the thought of needing the Epi too!
> 
> Im not scared of needles, im tattood etc...but the thought of it going into my spine..ouch!Click to expand...
> 
> you'll be begging for it. trust me.Click to expand...

give me the drugs

get this thing out of me

i hate you - your never coming near me again

:rofl:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> hey! dont start on the head - you know what im like about heads lol
> 
> Lol! It was no big deal but it would have hurt to high heaven with no painkillersClick to expand...
> 
> Im terrified of the idea of needing a C-section, so Im terrified of the thought of needing the Epi too!
> 
> Im not scared of needles, im tattood etc...but the thought of it going into my spine..ouch!Click to expand...
> 
> you'll be begging for it. trust me.Click to expand...
> 
> give me the drugs
> 
> get this thing out of me
> 
> i hate you - your never coming near me again
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

exactly!


----------



## sarahuk

hahahaha yes!! She totally sighed!!! :D

Awww...where is she hiding..me miss her!

Charlotte I want to be labelled a bnb addict too! 3k posts for that tho right? Dont think I have that kind of stamina!!

Hmm..should I eat something or not. Pinks...do I want a midnight snack!?


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> hey! dont start on the head - you know what im like about heads lol
> 
> Lol! It was no big deal but it would have hurt to high heaven with no painkillersClick to expand...
> 
> Im terrified of the idea of needing a C-section, so Im terrified of the thought of needing the Epi too!
> 
> Im not scared of needles, im tattood etc...but the thought of it going into my spine..ouch!Click to expand...
> 
> you'll be begging for it. trust me.Click to expand...

Ok, now im scared shitless again lol.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> hey! dont start on the head - you know what im like about heads lol
> 
> Lol! It was no big deal but it would have hurt to high heaven with no painkillersClick to expand...
> 
> Im terrified of the idea of needing a C-section, so Im terrified of the thought of needing the Epi too!
> 
> Im not scared of needles, im tattood etc...but the thought of it going into my spine..ouch!Click to expand...
> 
> you'll be begging for it. trust me.Click to expand...
> 
> give me the drugs
> 
> get this thing out of me
> 
> i hate you - your never coming near me again
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

And when you remember that theres two coming out of there and not just one...



> Quick hand me that vasaline!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> hahahaha yes!! She totally sighed!!! :D
> 
> Awww...where is she hiding..me miss her!
> 
> Charlotte I want to be labelled a bnb addict too! 3k posts for that tho right? Dont think I have that kind of stamina!!
> 
> Hmm..should I eat something or not. Pinks...do I want a midnight snack!?

lol ive only just had my dinner!!!

had a bowl of tomato soup and a slice of toast

yoda is back!!

whyd you wanna be a bnb addict? no idea what the number of posts is hun


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> hey! dont start on the head - you know what im like about heads lol
> 
> Lol! It was no big deal but it would have hurt to high heaven with no painkillersClick to expand...
> 
> Im terrified of the idea of needing a C-section, so Im terrified of the thought of needing the Epi too!
> 
> Im not scared of needles, im tattood etc...but the thought of it going into my spine..ouch!Click to expand...
> 
> you'll be begging for it. trust me.Click to expand...
> 
> give me the drugs
> 
> get this thing out of me
> 
> i hate you - your never coming near me again
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> And when you remember that theres two coming out of there and not just one...
> 
> 
> 
> Quick hand me that vasaline!Click to expand...Click to expand...

as i said before - im too posh to push


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> hey! dont start on the head - you know what im like about heads lol
> 
> Lol! It was no big deal but it would have hurt to high heaven with no painkillersClick to expand...
> 
> Im terrified of the idea of needing a C-section, so Im terrified of the thought of needing the Epi too!
> 
> Im not scared of needles, im tattood etc...but the thought of it going into my spine..ouch!Click to expand...
> 
> you'll be begging for it. trust me.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, now im scared shitless again lol.Click to expand...

haha! i'm teasing. it wasn't that bad for me. i was at a level 6 pain threshold when i asked for it. it was my plan to have it so i was just waiting till i thought they would give it to me. i also had the pitocin which speeds up labor so it comes in continuous waves. if you go natural, you won't have that.


----------



## Pinky32

right girlies im off to bed - its midnight and ive got to be up early to be at mums for her new phoneline

also got to get a good nights sleep for my big temp rise

nite hunnies xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> hahahaha yes!! She totally sighed!!! :D
> 
> Awww...where is she hiding..me miss her!
> 
> Charlotte I want to be labelled a bnb addict too! 3k posts for that tho right? Dont think I have that kind of stamina!!
> 
> Hmm..should I eat something or not. Pinks...do I want a midnight snack!?
> 
> lol ive only just had my dinner!!!
> 
> had a bowl of tomato soup and a slice of toast
> 
> yoda is back!!
> 
> whyd you wanna be a bnb addict? no idea what the number of posts is hunClick to expand...

I dont like the term chat happy...i might chat...but we all know that half the time I aint bloody happy! :haha:

Ohh your tea sounds lovely!! I forgot that matt bought me a block of white chocolate when i took him out earlier so nibbling on that...but now im liking the idea of some soup! or crumpets!!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> hey! dont start on the head - you know what im like about heads lol
> 
> Lol! It was no big deal but it would have hurt to high heaven with no painkillersClick to expand...
> 
> Im terrified of the idea of needing a C-section, so Im terrified of the thought of needing the Epi too!
> 
> Im not scared of needles, im tattood etc...but the thought of it going into my spine..ouch!Click to expand...
> 
> you'll be begging for it. trust me.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, now im scared shitless again lol.Click to expand...
> 
> haha! i'm teasing. it wasn't that bad for me. i was at a level 6 pain threshold when i asked for it. it was my plan to have it so i was just waiting till i thought they would give it to me. i also had the pitocin which speeds up labor so it comes in continuous waves. if you go natural, you won't have that.Click to expand...

How long was the labour?

I cant imagine having the epi is comfy...was it horrible? Had any back issues since?


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> right girlies im off to bed - its midnight and ive got to be up early to be at mums for her new phoneline
> 
> also got to get a good nights sleep for my big temp rise
> 
> nite hunnies xx

sleep well my love!!! Early rise too for me...sucks! :(

GL with your crosshairs in the am Char!

xx


----------



## Pinky32

Thank you, I won't get crosshairs until sat but would be nice to see a nice rise in temps

I love Heinz tomato soup


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> hey! dont start on the head - you know what im like about heads lol
> 
> Lol! It was no big deal but it would have hurt to high heaven with no painkillersClick to expand...
> 
> Im terrified of the idea of needing a C-section, so Im terrified of the thought of needing the Epi too!
> 
> Im not scared of needles, im tattood etc...but the thought of it going into my spine..ouch!Click to expand...
> 
> you'll be begging for it. trust me.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, now im scared shitless again lol.Click to expand...
> 
> haha! i'm teasing. it wasn't that bad for me. i was at a level 6 pain threshold when i asked for it. it was my plan to have it so i was just waiting till i thought they would give it to me. i also had the pitocin which speeds up labor so it comes in continuous waves. if you go natural, you won't have that.Click to expand...
> 
> How long was the labour?
> 
> I cant imagine having the epi is comfy...was it horrible? Had any back issues since?Click to expand...

 8 hours cause I don't count the time I didn't know I was in labor lol! It actually went by fast. I won't lie. The epi hurts but it's not for long and worth saving the later pain. I was ready for it. I would put it at a level 8 for pain cause of having that and labor pains at the same time. But once it kicks in its bliss. And zero back problems


----------



## moter98

Night girls! Aww, I was just ready to chat!


----------



## SKP

I am online, if you would like to have a chat :)


----------



## Faythe

Morning ladies! xx


----------



## Pinky32

Chants to myself "i will not get upset, i will not get upset"

i know it doesnt mean anything but it would have been nice for my temps to have a nice rise


----------



## Faythe

That's fine honey, don't fret :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> That's fine honey, don't fret :hugs:

im not mummy bear - not yet lol

just got my letter from hospital - operation is on 9th march


----------



## moter98

Pinky, you are right. No reason to get upset. You have a clear temp rise. You can't get obsessed with the numbers, you have to look at the pattern! You will get your crosshairs tomorrow. And you are already 2 dpo!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> That's fine honey, don't fret :hugs:
> 
> im not mummy bear - not yet lol
> 
> just got my letter from hospital - operation is on 9th marchClick to expand...

Oh wow, did you think it would happen so fast? You may be canceling it!


----------



## Pinky32

i know i cant compare to last cycle but the temps then were so erratic and this one isnt - guess im more chilled this time - last time i was super excited!!!!

not sure what im thinking about operation date - glad its a month away and not next week

edit - i think part of me was worried it would happen before i knew if i was in or out this cycle - at tleast by then i;ll know


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i know i cant compare to last cycle but the temps then were so erratic and this one isnt - guess im more chilled this time - last time i was super excited!!!!
> 
> not sure what im thinking about operation date - glad its a month away and not next week
> 
> edit - i think part of me was worried it would happen before i knew if i was in or out this cycle - at tleast by then i;ll know

Not every cycle will be the same hun.


----------



## sarahuk

Afternoon ladies!

Hope youre all well :D Going to cast back and read back up to date!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> hey! dont start on the head - you know what im like about heads lol
> 
> Lol! It was no big deal but it would have hurt to high heaven with no painkillersClick to expand...
> 
> Im terrified of the idea of needing a C-section, so Im terrified of the thought of needing the Epi too!
> 
> Im not scared of needles, im tattood etc...but the thought of it going into my spine..ouch!Click to expand...
> 
> you'll be begging for it. trust me.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, now im scared shitless again lol.Click to expand...
> 
> haha! i'm teasing. it wasn't that bad for me. i was at a level 6 pain threshold when i asked for it. it was my plan to have it so i was just waiting till i thought they would give it to me. i also had the pitocin which speeds up labor so it comes in continuous waves. if you go natural, you won't have that.Click to expand...
> 
> How long was the labour?
> 
> I cant imagine having the epi is comfy...was it horrible? Had any back issues since?Click to expand...
> 
> 8 hours cause I don't count the time I didn't know I was in labor lol! It actually went by fast. I won't lie. The epi hurts but it's not for long and worth saving the later pain. I was ready for it. I would put it at a level 8 for pain cause of having that and labor pains at the same time. But once it kicks in its bliss. And zero back problemsClick to expand...

Youd think I wouldnt be worried about it to look at me. Ive been pierced..my right hand is tatood all over and up the arm...if I can take that over bone I shouldnt be freaked about a needle in the back!

Im gunna suck it up and be brave then when the time comes!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Night girls! Aww, I was just ready to chat!

I had to get matt ready for some stupid appointment at stupidoclock! 

Im loving the new picture hun!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Chants to myself "i will not get upset, i will not get upset"
> 
> i know it doesnt mean anything but it would have been nice for my temps to have a nice rise

Some cycles it didnt even look like my temps were moving at all. You had a positive opk chick...you have ovulated, and youll get your crosshairs :) The temps arent going down, so nothing to worry about :)


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> That's fine honey, don't fret :hugs:
> 
> im not mummy bear - not yet lol
> 
> just got my letter from hospital - operation is on 9th marchClick to expand...

Its planned for then, but you wont be having it :)


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky, you are right. No reason to get upset. You have a clear temp rise. You can't get obsessed with the numbers, you have to look at the pattern! You will get your crosshairs tomorrow. And you are already 2 dpo!!


Exactly!!

I did get freaked though with the numbers in the early months of charting. Its only now I realise it doesnt make a difference :)


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i know i cant compare to last cycle but the temps then were so erratic and this one isnt - guess im more chilled this time - last time i was super excited!!!!
> 
> not sure what im thinking about operation date - glad its a month away and not next week
> 
> edit - i think part of me was worried it would happen before i knew if i was in or out this cycle - at tleast by then i;ll know

The thing with bbting is that temps are very variable, situational, and environmental. Thats why its looking at the pattern :)

You should see the charts I had when I was with matt for his dads funerl. Weather was incredibly hot, I looked like the swiss alps every damn day :D


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> hey! dont start on the head - you know what im like about heads lol
> 
> Lol! It was no big deal but it would have hurt to high heaven with no painkillersClick to expand...
> 
> Im terrified of the idea of needing a C-section, so Im terrified of the thought of needing the Epi too!
> 
> Im not scared of needles, im tattood etc...but the thought of it going into my spine..ouch!Click to expand...
> 
> you'll be begging for it. trust me.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, now im scared shitless again lol.Click to expand...
> 
> haha! i'm teasing. it wasn't that bad for me. i was at a level 6 pain threshold when i asked for it. it was my plan to have it so i was just waiting till i thought they would give it to me. i also had the pitocin which speeds up labor so it comes in continuous waves. if you go natural, you won't have that.Click to expand...
> 
> How long was the labour?
> 
> I cant imagine having the epi is comfy...was it horrible? Had any back issues since?Click to expand...
> 
> 8 hours cause I don't count the time I didn't know I was in labor lol! It actually went by fast. I won't lie. The epi hurts but it's not for long and worth saving the later pain. I was ready for it. I would put it at a level 8 for pain cause of having that and labor pains at the same time. But once it kicks in its bliss. And zero back problemsClick to expand...
> 
> Youd think I wouldnt be worried about it to look at me. Ive been pierced..my right hand is tatood all over and up the arm...if I can take that over bone I shouldnt be freaked about a needle in the back!
> 
> Im gunna suck it up and be brave then when the time comes!Click to expand...

Yep tattoos are painful! You will be just fine if you do well with those. I only have one tatoo cause it hurt so much there was no way I was doing that again, lol! I thought it was more painful than my labor before the epi. The difference with my labor was I never got a break. The pitocin caused me to have continuous pain with no breaks. After hours of that you need a break. I could have handled that pain but just knew I would be too worn out when it was time to push


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Night girls! Aww, I was just ready to chat!
> 
> I had to get matt ready for some stupid appointment at stupidoclock!
> 
> Im loving the new picture hun!Click to expand...

Thanks! He was just born in that one!!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> hey! dont start on the head - you know what im like about heads lol
> 
> Lol! It was no big deal but it would have hurt to high heaven with no painkillersClick to expand...
> 
> Im terrified of the idea of needing a C-section, so Im terrified of the thought of needing the Epi too!
> 
> Im not scared of needles, im tattood etc...but the thought of it going into my spine..ouch!Click to expand...
> 
> you'll be begging for it. trust me.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, now im scared shitless again lol.Click to expand...
> 
> haha! i'm teasing. it wasn't that bad for me. i was at a level 6 pain threshold when i asked for it. it was my plan to have it so i was just waiting till i thought they would give it to me. i also had the pitocin which speeds up labor so it comes in continuous waves. if you go natural, you won't have that.Click to expand...
> 
> How long was the labour?
> 
> I cant imagine having the epi is comfy...was it horrible? Had any back issues since?Click to expand...
> 
> 8 hours cause I don't count the time I didn't know I was in labor lol! It actually went by fast. I won't lie. The epi hurts but it's not for long and worth saving the later pain. I was ready for it. I would put it at a level 8 for pain cause of having that and labor pains at the same time. But once it kicks in its bliss. And zero back problemsClick to expand...
> 
> Youd think I wouldnt be worried about it to look at me. Ive been pierced..my right hand is tatood all over and up the arm...if I can take that over bone I shouldnt be freaked about a needle in the back!
> 
> Im gunna suck it up and be brave then when the time comes!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep tattoos are painful! You will be just fine if you do well with those. I only have one tatoo cause it hurt so much there was no way I was doing that again, lol! I thought it was more painful than my labor before the epi. The difference with my labor was I never got a break. The pitocin caused me to have continuous pain with no breaks. After hours of that you need a break. I could have handled that pain but just knew I would be too worn out when it was time to pushClick to expand...

I heard somewhere once that in America, they tend to give most people Pitocin..is that true?

Continuous contractions...im not surprised you took the epi..think id be begging for it!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Night girls! Aww, I was just ready to chat!
> 
> I had to get matt ready for some stupid appointment at stupidoclock!
> 
> Im loving the new picture hun!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! He was just born in that one!!Click to expand...

You look so glam and like youre just giving your little boy a cuddle..cant believe youd just had a baby there!!


----------



## Pinky32

im just stalking the pregnancy charts on ff

now that british gas has sorted out my boiler


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> hey! dont start on the head - you know what im like about heads lol
> 
> Lol! It was no big deal but it would have hurt to high heaven with no painkillersClick to expand...
> 
> Im terrified of the idea of needing a C-section, so Im terrified of the thought of needing the Epi too!
> 
> Im not scared of needles, im tattood etc...but the thought of it going into my spine..ouch!Click to expand...
> 
> you'll be begging for it. trust me.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, now im scared shitless again lol.Click to expand...
> 
> haha! i'm teasing. it wasn't that bad for me. i was at a level 6 pain threshold when i asked for it. it was my plan to have it so i was just waiting till i thought they would give it to me. i also had the pitocin which speeds up labor so it comes in continuous waves. if you go natural, you won't have that.Click to expand...
> 
> How long was the labour?
> 
> I cant imagine having the epi is comfy...was it horrible? Had any back issues since?Click to expand...
> 
> 8 hours cause I don't count the time I didn't know I was in labor lol! It actually went by fast. I won't lie. The epi hurts but it's not for long and worth saving the later pain. I was ready for it. I would put it at a level 8 for pain cause of having that and labor pains at the same time. But once it kicks in its bliss. And zero back problemsClick to expand...
> 
> Youd think I wouldnt be worried about it to look at me. Ive been pierced..my right hand is tatood all over and up the arm...if I can take that over bone I shouldnt be freaked about a needle in the back!
> 
> Im gunna suck it up and be brave then when the time comes!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep tattoos are painful! You will be just fine if you do well with those. I only have one tatoo cause it hurt so much there was no way I was doing that again, lol! I thought it was more painful than my labor before the epi. The difference with my labor was I never got a break. The pitocin caused me to have continuous pain with no breaks. After hours of that you need a break. I could have handled that pain but just knew I would be too worn out when it was time to pushClick to expand...
> 
> I heard somewhere once that in America, they tend to give most people Pitocin..is that true?
> 
> Continuous contractions...im not surprised you took the epi..think id be begging for it!Click to expand...

yes, they are very quick to do so. especially if you have an epidural as your birth plan. when i went in i was already in labor but they broke my water and gave me pitocin to speed it up. i wasn't even asked, they just said they were doing it and to sign some papers. it all happened so fast i barely knew what they were doing cause all the while the dr's and nurses are asking me all sorts of questions. it was a whirlwind at the beginning!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Night girls! Aww, I was just ready to chat!
> 
> I had to get matt ready for some stupid appointment at stupidoclock!
> 
> Im loving the new picture hun!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! He was just born in that one!!Click to expand...
> 
> You look so glam and like youre just giving your little boy a cuddle..cant believe youd just had a baby there!!Click to expand...

the secret is good makeup! i wear clinique. that stuff has staying power!!


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

you know when your bored when your filling in your chart and its all colourful now :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> you know when your bored when your filling in your chart and its all colourful now :rofl:

lol!


----------



## Pinky32

awwwww is that aden?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> awwwww is that aden?

yep. that was the day after he was born. the hospital has their own photographer they have come to your room to take pictures and sell them to you way overpriced. of course, we had to bite!


----------



## Pinky32

thats cute

oh was talking about the hospital asked him if he wanted a cast of babies hands and feet


----------



## Faythe

Eeeek what a cute avatar!!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> thats cute
> 
> oh was talking about the hospital asked him if he wanted a cast of babies hands and feet

they didn't ask me. may have been due to ds's foot though.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Eeeek what a cute avatar!!!

i miss when DS was that small!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> thats cute
> 
> oh was talking about the hospital asked him if he wanted a cast of babies hands and feet
> 
> they didn't ask me. may have been due to ds's foot though.Click to expand...

but then like you said, they over charge


----------



## Faythe

He is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

lol nice looking W on your chart


----------



## Pinky32

right tina and mummy bear - im off for a bit - got some stuff to sort out of mums

catch you girls later xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> im just stalking the pregnancy charts on ff
> 
> now that british gas has sorted out my boiler

I was doing that earlier looking at bfps at 6dpo :D


----------



## sarahuk

> yes, they are very quick to do so. especially if you have an epidural as your birth plan. when i went in i was already in labor but they broke my water and gave me pitocin to speed it up. i wasn't even asked, they just said they were doing it and to sign some papers. it all happened so fast i barely knew what they were doing cause all the while the dr's and nurses are asking me all sorts of questions. it was a whirlwind at the beginning!

I think they only give it here if youre in early labour and not progressing or need to be induced :D


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Had my ultrasound today. Left ovary is 3 times the size it should be. The doc also thinks it might have haemorrhaged. I'm going to have to have a laparoscopy to see the damage. At least that explains the pain! I'm a little gutted though. Just wanted everything to be normal. I always knew I had a dodgy left ovary!


----------



## Faythe

For Sarah... check out the OPK!
 



Attached Files:







15DPO-1.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Night girls! Aww, I was just ready to chat!
> 
> I had to get matt ready for some stupid appointment at stupidoclock!
> 
> Im loving the new picture hun!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! He was just born in that one!!Click to expand...
> 
> You look so glam and like youre just giving your little boy a cuddle..cant believe youd just had a baby there!!Click to expand...
> 
> the secret is good makeup! i wear clinique. that stuff has staying power!!Click to expand...

Id love to wear makeup. Truth is, I look stupid when I try and do it and have no clue what im doing.

Its embaressing really at my age.

I guess I was lucky that when I met Matt I looked fresh faced and youthfull apparently..but now I wish I could wallpaper over my face and draw one on lol


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im just stalking the pregnancy charts on ff
> 
> now that british gas has sorted out my boiler
> 
> I was doing that earlier looking at bfps at 6dpo :DClick to expand...

i only found 4 in over 200 that started with low rise temps at 1dpo and ended in a bfp



rooster100 said:


> Hi girls! Had my ultrasound today. Left ovary is 3 times the size it should be. The doc also thinks it might have haemorrhaged. I'm going to have to have a laparoscopy to see the damage. At least that explains the pain! I'm a little gutted though. Just wanted everything to be normal. I always knew I had a dodgy left ovary!


awww hunny im sorry - at least you know the cause of the pain

hopefully they can do someting about it - do they know why its larger?


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> you know when your bored when your filling in your chart and its all colourful now :rofl:


Took a look..looks like Minesweep!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> awwwww is that aden?
> 
> yep. that was the day after he was born. the hospital has their own photographer they have come to your room to take pictures and sell them to you way overpriced. of course, we had to bite!Click to expand...

I bet there arent many that dont bite...what a gorgeous picture!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> lol nice looking W on your chart

it's the start of my WTF?


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls! Had my ultrasound today. Left ovary is 3 times the size it should be. The doc also thinks it might have haemorrhaged. I'm going to have to have a laparoscopy to see the damage. At least that explains the pain! I'm a little gutted though. Just wanted everything to be normal. I always knew I had a dodgy left ovary!

Awww honey :( Massive hugs to you. How are you holding up?

What will happen to the ovary? Will they be able to repair it?

xxx


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol nice looking W on your chart
> 
> it's the start of my WTF?Click to expand...

nooooooo its the start of a "woooo hooooo im preggy"


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> yes, they are very quick to do so. especially if you have an epidural as your birth plan. when i went in i was already in labor but they broke my water and gave me pitocin to speed it up. i wasn't even asked, they just said they were doing it and to sign some papers. it all happened so fast i barely knew what they were doing cause all the while the dr's and nurses are asking me all sorts of questions. it was a whirlwind at the beginning!
> 
> I think they only give it here if youre in early labour and not progressing or need to be induced :DClick to expand...

oh i see. i guess i didn't care either way, as long as i could get my epi when i wanted it. i was SO worried they would say no. but it was never a problem. they all were so nice and helpful. the nurse was so great. she talked to me a lot and held my hand, reassured me. pretty much everything DH should have been doing,lol!


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im just stalking the pregnancy charts on ff
> 
> now that british gas has sorted out my boiler
> 
> I was doing that earlier looking at bfps at 6dpo :DClick to expand...
> 
> i only found 4 in over 200 that started with low rise temps at 1dpo and ended in a bfp
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Had my ultrasound today. Left ovary is 3 times the size it should be. The doc also thinks it might have haemorrhaged. I'm going to have to have a laparoscopy to see the damage. At least that explains the pain! I'm a little gutted though. Just wanted everything to be normal. I always knew I had a dodgy left ovary!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awww hunny im sorry - at least you know the cause of the pain
> 
> hopefully they can do someting about it - do they know why its larger?Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs: no idea why it's so fat! Have a 5cm cyst on it too :( 
I've got a feeling they are just going to take it out x


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> For Sarah... check out the OPK!

Lol!!! Its like...you turned it around!! Its funny for me that the Control line there is still darker than any line I had on my test line :rofl:

You really are sucking that dye over!!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls! Had my ultrasound today. Left ovary is 3 times the size it should be. The doc also thinks it might have haemorrhaged. I'm going to have to have a laparoscopy to see the damage. At least that explains the pain! I'm a little gutted though. Just wanted everything to be normal. I always knew I had a dodgy left ovary!

i have never heard of this before. how does that happen? i hope you get good news rooster. FX for you!!!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol nice looking W on your chart
> 
> it's the start of my WTF?Click to expand...

Nope its going to spell WTG!


----------



## Faythe

I'm so sorry Rooster. It's good that they've pinpointed the issue but sorry to hear all the same :hugs: xxx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Night girls! Aww, I was just ready to chat!
> 
> I had to get matt ready for some stupid appointment at stupidoclock!
> 
> Im loving the new picture hun!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! He was just born in that one!!Click to expand...
> 
> You look so glam and like youre just giving your little boy a cuddle..cant believe youd just had a baby there!!Click to expand...
> 
> the secret is good makeup! i wear clinique. that stuff has staying power!!Click to expand...
> 
> Id love to wear makeup. Truth is, I look stupid when I try and do it and have no clue what im doing.
> 
> Its embaressing really at my age.
> 
> I guess I was lucky that when I met Matt I looked fresh faced and youthfull apparently..but now I wish I could wallpaper over my face and draw one on lolClick to expand...

i went to the clinique makeup counter in store and the professional there showed me which colors i needed! try it, it is so much fun. they will put all the makeup on you, show you how to do and what colors you all need.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, they are very quick to do so. especially if you have an epidural as your birth plan. when i went in i was already in labor but they broke my water and gave me pitocin to speed it up. i wasn't even asked, they just said they were doing it and to sign some papers. it all happened so fast i barely knew what they were doing cause all the while the dr's and nurses are asking me all sorts of questions. it was a whirlwind at the beginning!
> 
> I think they only give it here if youre in early labour and not progressing or need to be induced :DClick to expand...
> 
> oh i see. i guess i didn't care either way, as long as i could get my epi when i wanted it. i was SO worried they would say no. but it was never a problem. they all were so nice and helpful. the nurse was so great. she talked to me a lot and held my hand, reassured me. pretty much everything DH should have been doing,lol!Click to expand...

Sounds like you had a great team around you! I suppose once it all kicks off though you just leave it to everyone else to do what needs to be done sincve all you want is for baby out safe!

Bless the nurse haha..how was the hubby in labour?


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im just stalking the pregnancy charts on ff
> 
> now that british gas has sorted out my boiler
> 
> I was doing that earlier looking at bfps at 6dpo :DClick to expand...
> 
> i only found 4 in over 200 that started with low rise temps at 1dpo and ended in a bfp
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Had my ultrasound today. Left ovary is 3 times the size it should be. The doc also thinks it might have haemorrhaged. I'm going to have to have a laparoscopy to see the damage. At least that explains the pain! I'm a little gutted though. Just wanted everything to be normal. I always knew I had a dodgy left ovary!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awww hunny im sorry - at least you know the cause of the pain
> 
> hopefully they can do someting about it - do they know why its larger?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :hugs: no idea why it's so fat! Have a 5cm cyst on it too :(
> I've got a feeling they are just going to take it out xClick to expand...

I really hope not :( I keep seeing people talk about medications they took to shrink them so maybe they will go that route with you honey x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> awwwww is that aden?
> 
> yep. that was the day after he was born. the hospital has their own photographer they have come to your room to take pictures and sell them to you way overpriced. of course, we had to bite!Click to expand...
> 
> I bet there arent many that dont bite...what a gorgeous picture!Click to expand...

we are not big picture takers so i knew i wanted them no matter the cost. so happy we did! and we didn't go overboard, we ordered only about 9 prints.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol nice looking W on your chart
> 
> it's the start of my WTF?Click to expand...
> 
> nooooooo its the start of a "woooo hooooo im preggy"Click to expand...

meh. not getting my hopes up too high this cycle


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol nice looking W on your chart
> 
> it's the start of my WTF?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope its going to spell WTG!Click to expand...

:happydance:


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Good morning ladies,

I just woke up from a 12- over something hours of sleep. I went to bed at 8pm last night for a change, hubby was home to take care of the munchkins! I feel so rested for once, thank god!

What's the subject of the day? Make up? I prefer Clinique and Mac colors for my eyes, I don't do it everyday, but I used to be a makeup artist for MAC about 8 years ago, so when I do do it, it looks really professionally done..wish I had an event to be in every single day haha! ..so ask ahead if you guys have any questions!

Hope everyone's morning is going well..xoxox


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, they are very quick to do so. especially if you have an epidural as your birth plan. when i went in i was already in labor but they broke my water and gave me pitocin to speed it up. i wasn't even asked, they just said they were doing it and to sign some papers. it all happened so fast i barely knew what they were doing cause all the while the dr's and nurses are asking me all sorts of questions. it was a whirlwind at the beginning!
> 
> I think they only give it here if youre in early labour and not progressing or need to be induced :DClick to expand...
> 
> oh i see. i guess i didn't care either way, as long as i could get my epi when i wanted it. i was SO worried they would say no. but it was never a problem. they all were so nice and helpful. the nurse was so great. she talked to me a lot and held my hand, reassured me. pretty much everything DH should have been doing,lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you had a great team around you! I suppose once it all kicks off though you just leave it to everyone else to do what needs to be done sincve all you want is for baby out safe!
> 
> Bless the nurse haha..how was the hubby in labour?Click to expand...

he was good. did what the dr told him to. he stayed by my head, didn't cut the cord. he joked with the dr that if he cut the cord, he would be doing the dr's job and what was he getting paid for, lol!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol nice looking W on your chart
> 
> it's the start of my WTF?Click to expand...
> 
> nooooooo its the start of a "woooo hooooo im preggy"Click to expand...
> 
> meh. not getting my hopes up too high this cycleClick to expand...


Same here, I don't know why..just very pessimistic this month. I got another POS on the OPK..like strong positive..can it linger on like that for two days straight? I didn't BD last night bc I thought maybe because of the HSG i'd have an issue..so we must really start trying tonight.


----------



## moter98

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> I just woke up from a 12- over something hours of sleep. I went to bed at 8pm last night for a change, hubby was home to take care of the munchkins! I feel so rested for once, thank god!
> 
> What's the subject of the day? Make up? I prefer Clinique and Mac colors for my eyes, I don't do it everyday, but I used to be a makeup artist for MAC about 8 years ago, so when I do do it, it looks really professionally done..wish I had an event to be in every single day haha! ..so ask ahead if you guys have any questions!
> 
> Hope everyone's morning is going well..xoxox

good to know!!!


----------



## moter98

Cpkmomof2 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol nice looking W on your chart
> 
> it's the start of my WTF?Click to expand...
> 
> nooooooo its the start of a "woooo hooooo im preggy"Click to expand...
> 
> meh. not getting my hopes up too high this cycleClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here, I don't know why..just very pessimistic this month. I got another POS on the OPK..like strong positive..can it linger on like that for two days straight? I didn't BD last night bc I thought maybe because of the HSG i'd have an issue..so we must really start trying tonight.Click to expand...

yep, it can! it is just on it's way down. that's what you are picking up.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Night girls! Aww, I was just ready to chat!
> 
> I had to get matt ready for some stupid appointment at stupidoclock!
> 
> Im loving the new picture hun!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! He was just born in that one!!Click to expand...
> 
> You look so glam and like youre just giving your little boy a cuddle..cant believe youd just had a baby there!!Click to expand...
> 
> the secret is good makeup! i wear clinique. that stuff has staying power!!Click to expand...
> 
> Id love to wear makeup. Truth is, I look stupid when I try and do it and have no clue what im doing.
> 
> Its embaressing really at my age.
> 
> I guess I was lucky that when I met Matt I looked fresh faced and youthfull apparently..but now I wish I could wallpaper over my face and draw one on lolClick to expand...
> 
> i went to the clinique makeup counter in store and the professional there showed me which colors i needed! try it, it is so much fun. they will put all the makeup on you, show you how to do and what colors you all need.Click to expand...

You know what..im going to do that!

Matts last two girlfriends were models and ofc, with that, heavily makeup'd. Hed have a shock if I came home one day all made up! Hes used to waking up next to a frump every day haha :D


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> awwwww is that aden?
> 
> yep. that was the day after he was born. the hospital has their own photographer they have come to your room to take pictures and sell them to you way overpriced. of course, we had to bite!Click to expand...
> 
> I bet there arent many that dont bite...what a gorgeous picture!Click to expand...
> 
> we are not big picture takers so i knew i wanted them no matter the cost. so happy we did! and we didn't go overboard, we ordered only about 9 prints.Click to expand...

It woudlnt have mattered if youd gone totally overboard! Its a magical moment, one that deserves to be remembered in as many ways as possible..these pictures are wonderful for that!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Night girls! Aww, I was just ready to chat!
> 
> I had to get matt ready for some stupid appointment at stupidoclock!
> 
> Im loving the new picture hun!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! He was just born in that one!!Click to expand...
> 
> You look so glam and like youre just giving your little boy a cuddle..cant believe youd just had a baby there!!Click to expand...
> 
> the secret is good makeup! i wear clinique. that stuff has staying power!!Click to expand...
> 
> Id love to wear makeup. Truth is, I look stupid when I try and do it and have no clue what im doing.
> 
> Its embaressing really at my age.
> 
> I guess I was lucky that when I met Matt I looked fresh faced and youthfull apparently..but now I wish I could wallpaper over my face and draw one on lolClick to expand...
> 
> i went to the clinique makeup counter in store and the professional there showed me which colors i needed! try it, it is so much fun. they will put all the makeup on you, show you how to do and what colors you all need.Click to expand...
> 
> You know what..im going to do that!
> 
> Matts last two girlfriends were models and ofc, with that, heavily makeup'd. Hed have a shock if I came home one day all made up! Hes used to waking up next to a frump every day haha :DClick to expand...

it's fun to pamper yourself now and then!


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> I just woke up from a 12- over something hours of sleep. I went to bed at 8pm last night for a change, hubby was home to take care of the munchkins! I feel so rested for once, thank god!
> 
> What's the subject of the day? Make up? I prefer Clinique and Mac colors for my eyes, I don't do it everyday, but I used to be a makeup artist for MAC about 8 years ago, so when I do do it, it looks really professionally done..wish I had an event to be in every single day haha! ..so ask ahead if you guys have any questions!
> 
> Hope everyone's morning is going well..xoxox

In that case..I have a question!

How quick can you hop a flight and show me what the HELL to do with it!!??

Glad that you are rested! Matt has Sleep Aponea so I gave up sleep when I gave up the single life :(


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> awwwww is that aden?
> 
> yep. that was the day after he was born. the hospital has their own photographer they have come to your room to take pictures and sell them to you way overpriced. of course, we had to bite!Click to expand...
> 
> I bet there arent many that dont bite...what a gorgeous picture!Click to expand...
> 
> we are not big picture takers so i knew i wanted them no matter the cost. so happy we did! and we didn't go overboard, we ordered only about 9 prints.Click to expand...
> 
> It woudlnt have mattered if youd gone totally overboard! Its a magical moment, one that deserves to be remembered in as many ways as possible..these pictures are wonderful for that!Click to expand...

that's true. and she did a really good job. all the pictures she took were right on the hospital bed. she just moved the white sheet around!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Awww! I'm sowwieeee...

I can show you easily..it's very simple..but it takes some getting used to. I get better each year with it..just experience ya know? In the beginning I wasn't as good, it also depends on the products you get. Have you tried the Naked palette? It's like HEAVEN!





sarahuk said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies,
> 
> I just woke up from a 12- over something hours of sleep. I went to bed at 8pm last night for a change, hubby was home to take care of the munchkins! I feel so rested for once, thank god!
> 
> What's the subject of the day? Make up? I prefer Clinique and Mac colors for my eyes, I don't do it everyday, but I used to be a makeup artist for MAC about 8 years ago, so when I do do it, it looks really professionally done..wish I had an event to be in every single day haha! ..so ask ahead if you guys have any questions!
> 
> Hope everyone's morning is going well..xoxox
> 
> In that case..I have a question!
> 
> How quick can you hop a flight and show me what the HELL to do with it!!??
> 
> Glad that you are rested! Matt has Sleep Aponea so I gave up sleep when I gave up the single life :(Click to expand...


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, they are very quick to do so. especially if you have an epidural as your birth plan. when i went in i was already in labor but they broke my water and gave me pitocin to speed it up. i wasn't even asked, they just said they were doing it and to sign some papers. it all happened so fast i barely knew what they were doing cause all the while the dr's and nurses are asking me all sorts of questions. it was a whirlwind at the beginning!
> 
> I think they only give it here if youre in early labour and not progressing or need to be induced :DClick to expand...
> 
> oh i see. i guess i didn't care either way, as long as i could get my epi when i wanted it. i was SO worried they would say no. but it was never a problem. they all were so nice and helpful. the nurse was so great. she talked to me a lot and held my hand, reassured me. pretty much everything DH should have been doing,lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you had a great team around you! I suppose once it all kicks off though you just leave it to everyone else to do what needs to be done sincve all you want is for baby out safe!
> 
> Bless the nurse haha..how was the hubby in labour?Click to expand...
> 
> he was good. did what the dr told him to. he stayed by my head, didn't cut the cord. he joked with the dr that if he cut the cord, he would be doing the dr's job and what was he getting paid for, lol!Click to expand...

Awww bless him!! I think it must be a weird thing for men to cut the cord. I asked Matt last week if hed cut the cord on ours and he sort of looked at me like he didnt know how to tell me what was on his mind. After some lip biting he just looked mortified and said "I want too..but...its still going inside you...and thats just...scary!!"....fair enough lol. It must be strange to see that part!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

On it's way down meaning ovulation is around the corner, or passed? I got my first positive yesterday morning..I think today the line is a bit stronger tho! Hope I didn't miss my window cause of the HSG..oh well though.




moter98 said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol nice looking W on your chart
> 
> it's the start of my WTF?Click to expand...
> 
> nooooooo its the start of a "woooo hooooo im preggy"Click to expand...
> 
> meh. not getting my hopes up too high this cycleClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here, I don't know why..just very pessimistic this month. I got another POS on the OPK..like strong positive..can it linger on like that for two days straight? I didn't BD last night bc I thought maybe because of the HSG i'd have an issue..so we must really start trying tonight.Click to expand...
> 
> yep, it can! it is just on it's way down. that's what you are picking up.Click to expand...


----------



## Cpkmomof2

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, they are very quick to do so. especially if you have an epidural as your birth plan. when i went in i was already in labor but they broke my water and gave me pitocin to speed it up. i wasn't even asked, they just said they were doing it and to sign some papers. it all happened so fast i barely knew what they were doing cause all the while the dr's and nurses are asking me all sorts of questions. it was a whirlwind at the beginning!
> 
> I think they only give it here if youre in early labour and not progressing or need to be induced :DClick to expand...
> 
> oh i see. i guess i didn't care either way, as long as i could get my epi when i wanted it. i was SO worried they would say no. but it was never a problem. they all were so nice and helpful. the nurse was so great. she talked to me a lot and held my hand, reassured me. pretty much everything DH should have been doing,lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you had a great team around you! I suppose once it all kicks off though you just leave it to everyone else to do what needs to be done sincve all you want is for baby out safe!
> 
> Bless the nurse haha..how was the hubby in labour?Click to expand...
> 
> he was good. did what the dr told him to. he stayed by my head, didn't cut the cord. he joked with the dr that if he cut the cord, he would be doing the dr's job and what was he getting paid for, lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww bless him!! I think it must be a weird thing for men to cut the cord. I asked Matt last week if hed cut the cord on ours and he sort of looked at me like he didnt know how to tell me what was on his mind. After some lip biting he just looked mortified and said "I want too..but...its still going inside you...and thats just...scary!!"....fair enough lol. It must be strange to see that part!Click to expand...


DH cut the cord with both kids! I couldn't even look at it, not sure how he was able to take all that afterwards mess like placenta..:gag: and such!


----------



## moter98

Cpkmomof2 said:


> On it's way down meaning ovulation is around the corner, or passed? I got my first positive yesterday morning..I think today the line is a bit stronger tho! Hope I didn't miss my window cause of the HSG..oh well though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol nice looking W on your chart
> 
> it's the start of my WTF?Click to expand...
> 
> nooooooo its the start of a "woooo hooooo im preggy"Click to expand...
> 
> meh. not getting my hopes up too high this cycleClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here, I don't know why..just very pessimistic this month. I got another POS on the OPK..like strong positive..can it linger on like that for two days straight? I didn't BD last night bc I thought maybe because of the HSG i'd have an issue..so we must really start trying tonight.Click to expand...
> 
> yep, it can! it is just on it's way down. that's what you are picking up.Click to expand...Click to expand...

you will O 12-36 hours after your first positive opk!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, they are very quick to do so. especially if you have an epidural as your birth plan. when i went in i was already in labor but they broke my water and gave me pitocin to speed it up. i wasn't even asked, they just said they were doing it and to sign some papers. it all happened so fast i barely knew what they were doing cause all the while the dr's and nurses are asking me all sorts of questions. it was a whirlwind at the beginning!
> 
> I think they only give it here if youre in early labour and not progressing or need to be induced :DClick to expand...
> 
> oh i see. i guess i didn't care either way, as long as i could get my epi when i wanted it. i was SO worried they would say no. but it was never a problem. they all were so nice and helpful. the nurse was so great. she talked to me a lot and held my hand, reassured me. pretty much everything DH should have been doing,lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you had a great team around you! I suppose once it all kicks off though you just leave it to everyone else to do what needs to be done sincve all you want is for baby out safe!
> 
> Bless the nurse haha..how was the hubby in labour?Click to expand...
> 
> he was good. did what the dr told him to. he stayed by my head, didn't cut the cord. he joked with the dr that if he cut the cord, he would be doing the dr's job and what was he getting paid for, lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww bless him!! I think it must be a weird thing for men to cut the cord. I asked Matt last week if hed cut the cord on ours and he sort of looked at me like he didnt know how to tell me what was on his mind. After some lip biting he just looked mortified and said "I want too..but...its still going inside you...and thats just...scary!!"....fair enough lol. It must be strange to see that part!Click to expand...

some love it and want to see all the action, lol! dh, however, did not and neither did I!


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol nice looking W on your chart
> 
> it's the start of my WTF?Click to expand...
> 
> nooooooo its the start of a "woooo hooooo im preggy"Click to expand...
> 
> meh. not getting my hopes up too high this cycleClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here, I don't know why..just very pessimistic this month. I got another POS on the OPK..like strong positive..can it linger on like that for two days straight? I didn't BD last night bc I thought maybe because of the HSG i'd have an issue..so we must really start trying tonight.Click to expand...

It can take a while to decipitate yeah...thats why they say to take the first positive as the positive :)


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Night girls! Aww, I was just ready to chat!
> 
> I had to get matt ready for some stupid appointment at stupidoclock!
> 
> Im loving the new picture hun!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! He was just born in that one!!Click to expand...
> 
> You look so glam and like youre just giving your little boy a cuddle..cant believe youd just had a baby there!!Click to expand...
> 
> the secret is good makeup! i wear clinique. that stuff has staying power!!Click to expand...
> 
> Id love to wear makeup. Truth is, I look stupid when I try and do it and have no clue what im doing.
> 
> Its embaressing really at my age.
> 
> I guess I was lucky that when I met Matt I looked fresh faced and youthfull apparently..but now I wish I could wallpaper over my face and draw one on lolClick to expand...
> 
> i went to the clinique makeup counter in store and the professional there showed me which colors i needed! try it, it is so much fun. they will put all the makeup on you, show you how to do and what colors you all need.Click to expand...
> 
> You know what..im going to do that!
> 
> Matts last two girlfriends were models and ofc, with that, heavily makeup'd. Hed have a shock if I came home one day all made up! Hes used to waking up next to a frump every day haha :DClick to expand...
> 
> it's fun to pamper yourself now and then!Click to expand...

I always loved the idea of having my morning makeup ritual. I bought a load of stuff but then after trying hard to make it look decent gave it up :D Always wanted to try the smokey look...I looked like I was meant to be in a chinese zoo eating eucalyptus leaves :(


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> awwwww is that aden?
> 
> yep. that was the day after he was born. the hospital has their own photographer they have come to your room to take pictures and sell them to you way overpriced. of course, we had to bite!Click to expand...
> 
> I bet there arent many that dont bite...what a gorgeous picture!Click to expand...
> 
> we are not big picture takers so i knew i wanted them no matter the cost. so happy we did! and we didn't go overboard, we ordered only about 9 prints.Click to expand...
> 
> It woudlnt have mattered if youd gone totally overboard! Its a magical moment, one that deserves to be remembered in as many ways as possible..these pictures are wonderful for that!Click to expand...
> 
> that's true. and she did a really good job. all the pictures she took were right on the hospital bed. she just moved the white sheet around!Click to expand...

WOW!! She really IS good!!

I would never have thought that was in the hospital bed..it looked like a proper little set she had done up ready!


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Awww! I'm sowwieeee...
> 
> I can show you easily..it's very simple..but it takes some getting used to. I get better each year with it..just experience ya know? In the beginning I wasn't as good, it also depends on the products you get. Have you tried the Naked palette? It's like HEAVEN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies,
> 
> I just woke up from a 12- over something hours of sleep. I went to bed at 8pm last night for a change, hubby was home to take care of the munchkins! I feel so rested for once, thank god!
> 
> What's the subject of the day? Make up? I prefer Clinique and Mac colors for my eyes, I don't do it everyday, but I used to be a makeup artist for MAC about 8 years ago, so when I do do it, it looks really professionally done..wish I had an event to be in every single day haha! ..so ask ahead if you guys have any questions!
> 
> Hope everyone's morning is going well..xoxox
> 
> In that case..I have a question!
> 
> How quick can you hop a flight and show me what the HELL to do with it!!??
> 
> Glad that you are rested! Matt has Sleep Aponea so I gave up sleep when I gave up the single life :(Click to expand...Click to expand...

Never heard of that one! Dont think we have that brand in the UK..but then I could be wrong, since im a makeup noobcake!


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> On it's way down meaning ovulation is around the corner, or passed? I got my first positive yesterday morning..I think today the line is a bit stronger tho! Hope I didn't miss my window cause of the HSG..oh well though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol nice looking W on your chart
> 
> it's the start of my WTF?Click to expand...
> 
> nooooooo its the start of a "woooo hooooo im preggy"Click to expand...
> 
> meh. not getting my hopes up too high this cycleClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here, I don't know why..just very pessimistic this month. I got another POS on the OPK..like strong positive..can it linger on like that for two days straight? I didn't BD last night bc I thought maybe because of the HSG i'd have an issue..so we must really start trying tonight.Click to expand...
> 
> yep, it can! it is just on it's way down. that's what you are picking up.Click to expand...Click to expand...

Your test being positive yesterday means thats when your hormones signalled to your ovary that it was time to prepare the egg for release...so it would be within 36 hours of the first positive recorded test :)


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, they are very quick to do so. especially if you have an epidural as your birth plan. when i went in i was already in labor but they broke my water and gave me pitocin to speed it up. i wasn't even asked, they just said they were doing it and to sign some papers. it all happened so fast i barely knew what they were doing cause all the while the dr's and nurses are asking me all sorts of questions. it was a whirlwind at the beginning!
> 
> I think they only give it here if youre in early labour and not progressing or need to be induced :DClick to expand...
> 
> oh i see. i guess i didn't care either way, as long as i could get my epi when i wanted it. i was SO worried they would say no. but it was never a problem. they all were so nice and helpful. the nurse was so great. she talked to me a lot and held my hand, reassured me. pretty much everything DH should have been doing,lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you had a great team around you! I suppose once it all kicks off though you just leave it to everyone else to do what needs to be done sincve all you want is for baby out safe!
> 
> Bless the nurse haha..how was the hubby in labour?Click to expand...
> 
> he was good. did what the dr told him to. he stayed by my head, didn't cut the cord. he joked with the dr that if he cut the cord, he would be doing the dr's job and what was he getting paid for, lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww bless him!! I think it must be a weird thing for men to cut the cord. I asked Matt last week if hed cut the cord on ours and he sort of looked at me like he didnt know how to tell me what was on his mind. After some lip biting he just looked mortified and said "I want too..but...its still going inside you...and thats just...scary!!"....fair enough lol. It must be strange to see that part!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DH cut the cord with both kids! I couldn't even look at it, not sure how he was able to take all that afterwards mess like placenta..:gag: and such!Click to expand...

I do want baby up on me as soon as its out..but defo dont want to be looking at the cord!!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

I couldn't BD last night, I was reading somewhere it's not at my best interest to have sex right after HSG..the risks of infection doubled I think..but today should be fine.

This was the test stick this morning..


----------



## Cpkmomof2

I had baby on me as soon as they actually cleaned her with Sarah, I think with Marlen they gave him to me right away..it's amazing actually..especially with your first born, when you have no clue how big or small they look or what to expect. My delivery was the first one I had ever been in! lol





sarahuk said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, they are very quick to do so. especially if you have an epidural as your birth plan. when i went in i was already in labor but they broke my water and gave me pitocin to speed it up. i wasn't even asked, they just said they were doing it and to sign some papers. it all happened so fast i barely knew what they were doing cause all the while the dr's and nurses are asking me all sorts of questions. it was a whirlwind at the beginning!
> 
> I think they only give it here if youre in early labour and not progressing or need to be induced :DClick to expand...
> 
> oh i see. i guess i didn't care either way, as long as i could get my epi when i wanted it. i was SO worried they would say no. but it was never a problem. they all were so nice and helpful. the nurse was so great. she talked to me a lot and held my hand, reassured me. pretty much everything DH should have been doing,lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you had a great team around you! I suppose once it all kicks off though you just leave it to everyone else to do what needs to be done sincve all you want is for baby out safe!
> 
> Bless the nurse haha..how was the hubby in labour?Click to expand...
> 
> he was good. did what the dr told him to. he stayed by my head, didn't cut the cord. he joked with the dr that if he cut the cord, he would be doing the dr's job and what was he getting paid for, lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww bless him!! I think it must be a weird thing for men to cut the cord. I asked Matt last week if hed cut the cord on ours and he sort of looked at me like he didnt know how to tell me what was on his mind. After some lip biting he just looked mortified and said "I want too..but...its still going inside you...and thats just...scary!!"....fair enough lol. It must be strange to see that part!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DH cut the cord with both kids! I couldn't even look at it, not sure how he was able to take all that afterwards mess like placenta..:gag: and such!Click to expand...
> 
> I do want baby up on me as soon as its out..but defo dont want to be looking at the cord!!Click to expand...


----------



## Faythe

As promised... the 6 week bloat :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







6weeks.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> awwwww is that aden?
> 
> yep. that was the day after he was born. the hospital has their own photographer they have come to your room to take pictures and sell them to you way overpriced. of course, we had to bite!Click to expand...
> 
> I bet there arent many that dont bite...what a gorgeous picture!Click to expand...
> 
> we are not big picture takers so i knew i wanted them no matter the cost. so happy we did! and we didn't go overboard, we ordered only about 9 prints.Click to expand...
> 
> It woudlnt have mattered if youd gone totally overboard! Its a magical moment, one that deserves to be remembered in as many ways as possible..these pictures are wonderful for that!Click to expand...
> 
> that's true. and she did a really good job. all the pictures she took were right on the hospital bed. she just moved the white sheet around!Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!! She really IS good!!
> 
> I would never have thought that was in the hospital bed..it looked like a proper little set she had done up ready!Click to expand...

i think they have to be creative in the hospital cause no one but nurses are allowed to take baby out of the room for security reasons.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> As promised... the 6 week bloat :rofl:

aww, cute little mommy tummy!


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> I had baby on me as soon as they actually cleaned her with Sarah, I think with Marlen they gave him to me right away..it's amazing actually..especially with your first born, when you have no clue how big or small they look or what to expect. My delivery was the first one I had ever been in! lol

Will be like that with me too :D I always loved that idea of straight to skin! Worried Matt might feel feint though with all the blood and stuff all stuck to the baby! Hes not good with stuff like that lol


----------



## Cpkmomof2

My brother sounds like Matt..when his wife gave birth he was behind the curtain the whole time, he came as soon as the baby was out without realizing that the placenta is next..goes to find out and he totally lost his skin color when he saw that thing! lol..I was like wow..my husband is a trooper! hahahah




sarahuk said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> I had baby on me as soon as they actually cleaned her with Sarah, I think with Marlen they gave him to me right away..it's amazing actually..especially with your first born, when you have no clue how big or small they look or what to expect. My delivery was the first one I had ever been in! lol
> 
> Will be like that with me too :D I always loved that idea of straight to skin! Worried Matt might feel feint though with all the blood and stuff all stuck to the baby! Hes not good with stuff like that lolClick to expand...


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> As promised... the 6 week bloat :rofl:

*rubs hands together*

Get over here with that preggy belly lady..I have me some lucky rubbin to do!!

:D


----------



## sarahuk

> think they have to be creative in the hospital cause no one but nurses are allowed to take baby out of the room for security reasons.

Hmm makes a lot of sense. I can understand where your baby fever was coming from the last few days thoug..looking at all these gorgeous piccies of little Aden!


----------



## sarahuk

> My brother sounds like Matt..when his wife gave birth he was behind the curtain the whole time, he came as soon as the baby was out without realizing that the placenta is next..goes to find out and he totally lost his skin color when he saw that thing! lol..I was like wow..my husband is a trooper! hahahah

HAHAHA omg...the poor guy must have been mortified!!! I dont think id want to see that though...the whole idea of it freaks me out a little lol.

I know Matt will be there with me holding my hand...hes not the type to bend over my tummy and see the head poking out though!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> think they have to be creative in the hospital cause no one but nurses are allowed to take baby out of the room for security reasons.
> 
> Hmm makes a lot of sense. I can understand where your baby fever was coming from the last few days thoug..looking at all these gorgeous piccies of little Aden!Click to expand...

its easy to get baby fever from the pictures.......not so much from the early memories though. poor ds was colicky and cried ALL the time for the first 4 months


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:



> My brother sounds like Matt..when his wife gave birth he was behind the curtain the whole time, he came as soon as the baby was out without realizing that the placenta is next..goes to find out and he totally lost his skin color when he saw that thing! lol..I was like wow..my husband is a trooper! hahahah
> 
> HAHAHA omg...the poor guy must have been mortified!!! I dont think id want to see that though...the whole idea of it freaks me out a little lol.
> 
> I know Matt will be there with me holding my hand...hes not the type to bend over my tummy and see the head poking out though!Click to expand...

haha! wonder what he thought the placenta was gonna do, magically dissapear, lol! mine didnt come out. it was horrible


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Didn't come out? What did they have to do? With DD I think they pulled it out of me (shivers) lol..with DS it came out on its own..I think.





moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother sounds like Matt..when his wife gave birth he was behind the curtain the whole time, he came as soon as the baby was out without realizing that the placenta is next..goes to find out and he totally lost his skin color when he saw that thing! lol..I was like wow..my husband is a trooper! hahahah
> 
> HAHAHA omg...the poor guy must have been mortified!!! I dont think id want to see that though...the whole idea of it freaks me out a little lol.
> 
> I know Matt will be there with me holding my hand...hes not the type to bend over my tummy and see the head poking out though!Click to expand...
> 
> haha! wonder what he thought the placenta was gonna do, magically dissapear, lol! mine didnt come out. it was horribleClick to expand...


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think they have to be creative in the hospital cause no one but nurses are allowed to take baby out of the room for security reasons.
> 
> Hmm makes a lot of sense. I can understand where your baby fever was coming from the last few days thoug..looking at all these gorgeous piccies of little Aden!Click to expand...
> 
> its easy to get baby fever from the pictures.......not so much from the early memories though. poor ds was colicky and cried ALL the time for the first 4 monthsClick to expand...

Ouch hun...that must have been really hard work on you and hubby? :(


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Just got word my SIL is dilated 4cm..she may have the baby today/or tonight..gotta run! lol..

Xoxox..baby dust to all of us!


----------



## Faythe

Sarah you're nuts. You might lose your hands haha!


----------



## moter98

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Didn't come out? What did they have to do? With DD I think they pulled it out of me (shivers) lol..with DS it came out on its own..I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother sounds like Matt..when his wife gave birth he was behind the curtain the whole time, he came as soon as the baby was out without realizing that the placenta is next..goes to find out and he totally lost his skin color when he saw that thing! lol..I was like wow..my husband is a trooper! hahahah
> 
> HAHAHA omg...the poor guy must have been mortified!!! I dont think id want to see that though...the whole idea of it freaks me out a little lol.
> 
> I know Matt will be there with me holding my hand...hes not the type to bend over my tummy and see the head poking out though!Click to expand...
> 
> haha! wonder what he thought the placenta was gonna do, magically dissapear, lol! mine didnt come out. it was horribleClick to expand...Click to expand...

yep, manual removal after lots of pushing on my stomach to try to get it out. my epi had worn off by then. it was very traumaric for me & dh. everything is a distant memory about my labor but that is still very fresh in my mind. you needed your removed too? mine was literally still stuck on my uterus. placenta accreta its called.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think they have to be creative in the hospital cause no one but nurses are allowed to take baby out of the room for security reasons.
> 
> Hmm makes a lot of sense. I can understand where your baby fever was coming from the last few days thoug..looking at all these gorgeous piccies of little Aden!Click to expand...
> 
> its easy to get baby fever from the pictures.......not so much from the early memories though. poor ds was colicky and cried ALL the time for the first 4 monthsClick to expand...
> 
> Ouch hun...that must have been really hard work on you and hubby? :(Click to expand...

its a helpless feeling cause nothing you try soothes baby......and does a number on the nerves.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother sounds like Matt..when his wife gave birth he was behind the curtain the whole time, he came as soon as the baby was out without realizing that the placenta is next..goes to find out and he totally lost his skin color when he saw that thing! lol..I was like wow..my husband is a trooper! hahahah
> 
> HAHAHA omg...the poor guy must have been mortified!!! I dont think id want to see that though...the whole idea of it freaks me out a little lol.
> 
> I know Matt will be there with me holding my hand...hes not the type to bend over my tummy and see the head poking out though!Click to expand...
> 
> haha! wonder what he thought the placenta was gonna do, magically dissapear, lol! mine didnt come out. it was horribleClick to expand...

What did they do? One of my friends had that with her son. She wanted to have it come away natural rather than have the meds, and after 20 mins of no movement the midwife started tugging on the cord. Cue loosing consciousness and needing several bloodtransfusions...sounds like a fun experience :(


----------



## sarahuk

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Just got word my SIL is dilated 4cm..she may have the baby today/or tonight..gotta run! lol..
> 
> Xoxox..baby dust to all of us!

Oh! GL!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Sarah you're nuts. You might lose your hands haha!

Hmmm...lose my hands.....gain a bfp in the process from lucky pregnant lady...fair trade off!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Didn't come out? What did they have to do? With DD I think they pulled it out of me (shivers) lol..with DS it came out on its own..I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother sounds like Matt..when his wife gave birth he was behind the curtain the whole time, he came as soon as the baby was out without realizing that the placenta is next..goes to find out and he totally lost his skin color when he saw that thing! lol..I was like wow..my husband is a trooper! hahahah
> 
> HAHAHA omg...the poor guy must have been mortified!!! I dont think id want to see that though...the whole idea of it freaks me out a little lol.
> 
> I know Matt will be there with me holding my hand...hes not the type to bend over my tummy and see the head poking out though!Click to expand...
> 
> haha! wonder what he thought the placenta was gonna do, magically dissapear, lol! mine didnt come out. it was horribleClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, manual removal after lots of pushing on my stomach to try to get it out. my epi had worn off by then. it was very traumaric for me & dh. everything is a distant memory about my labor but that is still very fresh in my mind. you needed your removed too? mine was literally still stuck on my uterus. placenta accreta its called.Click to expand...

My god Tina that sounds awful...I had the shivers just thinking about that..musrt have been a horrific experience and very worrying for you both too.

Is it something that can just happen? What I mean is..you havent got an increased odds of reoccuring have you?


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think they have to be creative in the hospital cause no one but nurses are allowed to take baby out of the room for security reasons.
> 
> Hmm makes a lot of sense. I can understand where your baby fever was coming from the last few days thoug..looking at all these gorgeous piccies of little Aden!Click to expand...
> 
> its easy to get baby fever from the pictures.......not so much from the early memories though. poor ds was colicky and cried ALL the time for the first 4 monthsClick to expand...
> 
> Ouch hun...that must have been really hard work on you and hubby? :(Click to expand...
> 
> its a helpless feeling cause nothing you try soothes baby......and does a number on the nerves.Click to expand...

I think as well it wouldnt help if it happened with your first too. Id have fallen apart feeling like I was doing something wrong, even though you arent when it comes to these things! Its bad enough when my dog had surgery and whmpered after...I was heartbroken and helpess...cant even begin to imagine what it must be like with your child


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother sounds like Matt..when his wife gave birth he was behind the curtain the whole time, he came as soon as the baby was out without realizing that the placenta is next..goes to find out and he totally lost his skin color when he saw that thing! lol..I was like wow..my husband is a trooper! hahahah
> 
> HAHAHA omg...the poor guy must have been mortified!!! I dont think id want to see that though...the whole idea of it freaks me out a little lol.
> 
> I know Matt will be there with me holding my hand...hes not the type to bend over my tummy and see the head poking out though!Click to expand...
> 
> haha! wonder what he thought the placenta was gonna do, magically dissapear, lol! mine didnt come out. it was horribleClick to expand...
> 
> What did they do? One of my friends had that with her son. She wanted to have it come away natural rather than have the meds, and after 20 mins of no movement the midwife started tugging on the cord. Cue loosing consciousness and needing several bloodtransfusions...sounds like a fun experience :(Click to expand...

this is why i don't trust midwives! tugging on the cord can cause placenta to come away in pieces, resulting in hemmoraging. dr didn't do this to me. he pushed on my stomach to try and get it loose. then he said he could manually remove or take me back to theatre. i chose manual removal. most excuitiating pain i've ever been in, not even able to describe it. dh said it only lasted 2 minutes though. if i had to do it again, i would choose the same option cause i didnt' go through all that to have to be cut open too! the recovery was much quicker that way and i had no hemorraging at all. placenta was detached all in one piece this way. just a note, don't let anyone tug on the cord!!!!
also, don't let my experience scare you, it is very rare unless you've have a previous c-section. sometimes placenta will attach to that scar and get a bit stuck. being my first pregnancy, it was a total surprise and only happens in about 1 in 2500 live births. just a fluke thing i guess. dr has assured me next time they will NOT plug out my epi,lol!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Didn't come out? What did they have to do? With DD I think they pulled it out of me (shivers) lol..with DS it came out on its own..I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother sounds like Matt..when his wife gave birth he was behind the curtain the whole time, he came as soon as the baby was out without realizing that the placenta is next..goes to find out and he totally lost his skin color when he saw that thing! lol..I was like wow..my husband is a trooper! hahahah
> 
> HAHAHA omg...the poor guy must have been mortified!!! I dont think id want to see that though...the whole idea of it freaks me out a little lol.
> 
> I know Matt will be there with me holding my hand...hes not the type to bend over my tummy and see the head poking out though!Click to expand...
> 
> haha! wonder what he thought the placenta was gonna do, magically dissapear, lol! mine didnt come out. it was horribleClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, manual removal after lots of pushing on my stomach to try to get it out. my epi had worn off by then. it was very traumaric for me & dh. everything is a distant memory about my labor but that is still very fresh in my mind. you needed your removed too? mine was literally still stuck on my uterus. placenta accreta its called.Click to expand...
> 
> My god Tina that sounds awful...I had the shivers just thinking about that..musrt have been a horrific experience and very worrying for you both too.
> 
> Is it something that can just happen? What I mean is..you havent got an increased odds of reoccuring have you?Click to expand...

yes, i believe i have about a 50/50 chance of it happening again. but this time they will be ready for it.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think they have to be creative in the hospital cause no one but nurses are allowed to take baby out of the room for security reasons.
> 
> Hmm makes a lot of sense. I can understand where your baby fever was coming from the last few days thoug..looking at all these gorgeous piccies of little Aden!Click to expand...
> 
> its easy to get baby fever from the pictures.......not so much from the early memories though. poor ds was colicky and cried ALL the time for the first 4 monthsClick to expand...
> 
> Ouch hun...that must have been really hard work on you and hubby? :(Click to expand...
> 
> its a helpless feeling cause nothing you try soothes baby......and does a number on the nerves.Click to expand...
> 
> I think as well it wouldnt help if it happened with your first too. Id have fallen apart feeling like I was doing something wrong, even though you arent when it comes to these things! Its bad enough when my dog had surgery and whmpered after...I was heartbroken and helpess...cant even begin to imagine what it must be like with your childClick to expand...

we did not bond with baby until about 5 months. we were wondering the whole time why people say being a parent is so great, lol! i told my mom how he was and she said he was normal. she kept begging to take the baby so at 4 weeks i let her have him overnight. she brought him back early the next morning and said, "he's colicky". she didn't ask to take him again, lol!


----------



## Pinky32

evening girls

ive not been sleeping well past few nights and felt light headed and sick and just slept for 3 hours so ive just caught up:

Tina - i feel more sick now than i did when i went to lie down

Mummy Bear - your tummy is catching up to mine lol 

Sarah - stop asking questions about birth,its turning my stomach

Rooster - thinking of you hunny


----------



## Faythe

Hey hon. You feeling any better now?


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Hey hon. You feeling any better now?


no i still feel a bit sick :nope: i think its because ive not been eating properly the past week - what with helping mum move then being in pain etc

no other reason for it


----------



## Faythe

You need to go get some dinner in 'ya girly!


----------



## Pinky32

im not hungry - maybe later


----------



## SKP

Good afternoon !

Wowzers, many pages to catch up on.

Hmmm, temp went up again, i had many rises, can anyone check my chart and tell me what you think.

No idea if ovulation took place, have no opks to test. Still debating to take my progesterone now or not bother and see if my cycle comes naturally.

Make up: i only wear it in special occasions

Birthing: nothing grosses me out, hubby already told me hes not even coming in the room, he wil take one look or not evea look, and hes out for the count.

Rooster: that sucks that is happening, I hope everything goes well.


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies,

Im catching up on the threads I missed when I wasnt here..but am looking for a little bit advice.

I srtarted to get a little freaked earlier and I could defo use some peace of mind!

Around midday I started to get some twinges..a bit like ovulation pains. Sharp and stabby..but easing off as fast as they came. It did build up to be a bit more stronger, but then it dissapeared for a little while.

Last couple of hours its been building, but now, Im in complete agony. I have horrible painful pressure pains above my pubic bone. Sometimes its just a severe naging pain, the rest its like a bubbly stabby pain. Occasionally it even feels like its passing through to my back.

Should I be worried? 

Catching up on the rest of the threads now¬!

x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother sounds like Matt..when his wife gave birth he was behind the curtain the whole time, he came as soon as the baby was out without realizing that the placenta is next..goes to find out and he totally lost his skin color when he saw that thing! lol..I was like wow..my husband is a trooper! hahahah
> 
> HAHAHA omg...the poor guy must have been mortified!!! I dont think id want to see that though...the whole idea of it freaks me out a little lol.
> 
> I know Matt will be there with me holding my hand...hes not the type to bend over my tummy and see the head poking out though!Click to expand...
> 
> haha! wonder what he thought the placenta was gonna do, magically dissapear, lol! mine didnt come out. it was horribleClick to expand...
> 
> What did they do? One of my friends had that with her son. She wanted to have it come away natural rather than have the meds, and after 20 mins of no movement the midwife started tugging on the cord. Cue loosing consciousness and needing several bloodtransfusions...sounds like a fun experience :(Click to expand...
> 
> this is why i don't trust midwives! tugging on the cord can cause placenta to come away in pieces, resulting in hemmoraging. dr didn't do this to me. he pushed on my stomach to try and get it loose. then he said he could manually remove or take me back to theatre. i chose manual removal. most excuitiating pain i've ever been in, not even able to describe it. dh said it only lasted 2 minutes though. if i had to do it again, i would choose the same option cause i didnt' go through all that to have to be cut open too! the recovery was much quicker that way and i had no hemorraging at all. placenta was detached all in one piece this way. just a note, don't let anyone tug on the cord!!!!
> also, don't let my experience scare you, it is very rare unless you've have a previous c-section. sometimes placenta will attach to that scar and get a bit stuck. being my first pregnancy, it was a total surprise and only happens in about 1 in 2500 live births. just a fluke thing i guess. dr has assured me next time they will NOT plug out my epi,lol!Click to expand...

Jesus that sounds terrifying. That must have been really hard to see for the hubby :( Glad to hear they are leaving the epi in though!! Do you have an increased risk of same thing happening agian now youve had it once?


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Didn't come out? What did they have to do? With DD I think they pulled it out of me (shivers) lol..with DS it came out on its own..I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother sounds like Matt..when his wife gave birth he was behind the curtain the whole time, he came as soon as the baby was out without realizing that the placenta is next..goes to find out and he totally lost his skin color when he saw that thing! lol..I was like wow..my husband is a trooper! hahahah
> 
> HAHAHA omg...the poor guy must have been mortified!!! I dont think id want to see that though...the whole idea of it freaks me out a little lol.
> 
> I know Matt will be there with me holding my hand...hes not the type to bend over my tummy and see the head poking out though!Click to expand...
> 
> haha! wonder what he thought the placenta was gonna do, magically dissapear, lol! mine didnt come out. it was horribleClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, manual removal after lots of pushing on my stomach to try to get it out. my epi had worn off by then. it was very traumaric for me & dh. everything is a distant memory about my labor but that is still very fresh in my mind. you needed your removed too? mine was literally still stuck on my uterus. placenta accreta its called.Click to expand...
> 
> My god Tina that sounds awful...I had the shivers just thinking about that..musrt have been a horrific experience and very worrying for you both too.
> 
> Is it something that can just happen? What I mean is..you havent got an increased odds of reoccuring have you?Click to expand...
> 
> yes, i believe i have about a 50/50 chance of it happening again. but this time they will be ready for it.Click to expand...

doh...i should read down before clicking submit reply lol


----------



## sarahuk

> we did not bond with baby until about 5 months. we were wondering the whole time why people say being a parent is so great, lol! i told my mom how he was and she said he was normal. she kept begging to take the baby so at 4 weeks i let her have him overnight. she brought him back early the next morning and said, "he's colicky". she didn't ask to take him again, lol!

Im really sorry...I know I shouldnt have but...I couldnt help but giggle at your mom taking the baby and not having him again!

Im not surprised it took so long to bond though. Its hard enough with a newborn without having a very unhappy and sicky newbord! Colic has a lot to answer for!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> evening girls
> 
> ive not been sleeping well past few nights and felt light headed and sick and just slept for 3 hours so ive just caught up:
> 
> Tina - i feel more sick now than i did when i went to lie down
> 
> Mummy Bear - your tummy is catching up to mine lol
> 
> Sarah - stop asking questions about birth,its turning my stomach
> 
> Rooster - thinking of you hunny

Awww hun...sorry to be getting all the stories to come out! I find it interesting!

You need a god catch up on that sleep. Maybe an early night is in order!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> im not hungry - maybe later

I hope youve been eating or ill set Tina on you!


----------



## sarahuk

SKP said:


> Good afternoon !
> 
> Wowzers, many pages to catch up on.
> 
> Hmmm, temp went up again, i had many rises, can anyone check my chart and tell me what you think.
> 
> No idea if ovulation took place, have no opks to test. Still debating to take my progesterone now or not bother and see if my cycle comes naturally.
> 
> Make up: i only wear it in special occasions
> 
> Birthing: nothing grosses me out, hubby already told me hes not even coming in the room, he wil take one look or not evea look, and hes out for the count.
> 
> Rooster: that sucks that is happening, I hope everything goes well.

Defo had some nice rises..not sure whats keeping away the crosshairs..ill take a look when im a bit more...with it!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Im catching up on the threads I missed when I wasnt here..but am looking for a little bit advice.
> 
> I srtarted to get a little freaked earlier and I could defo use some peace of mind!
> 
> Around midday I started to get some twinges..a bit like ovulation pains. Sharp and stabby..but easing off as fast as they came. It did build up to be a bit more stronger, but then it dissapeared for a little while.
> 
> Last couple of hours its been building, but now, Im in complete agony. I have horrible painful pressure pains above my pubic bone. Sometimes its just a severe naging pain, the rest its like a bubbly stabby pain. Occasionally it even feels like its passing through to my back.
> 
> Should I be worried?
> 
> Catching up on the rest of the threads now¬!
> 
> x

sounds like constipation pains to me hun

do you need the feel to "go"?


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im not hungry - maybe later
> 
> I hope youve been eating or ill set Tina on you!Click to expand...

i had a slice of cheese on toast at 1pm - not eaten tonight yet


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Im catching up on the threads I missed when I wasnt here..but am looking for a little bit advice.
> 
> I srtarted to get a little freaked earlier and I could defo use some peace of mind!
> 
> Around midday I started to get some twinges..a bit like ovulation pains. Sharp and stabby..but easing off as fast as they came. It did build up to be a bit more stronger, but then it dissapeared for a little while.
> 
> Last couple of hours its been building, but now, Im in complete agony. I have horrible painful pressure pains above my pubic bone. Sometimes its just a severe naging pain, the rest its like a bubbly stabby pain. Occasionally it even feels like its passing through to my back.
> 
> Should I be worried?
> 
> Catching up on the rest of the threads now¬!
> 
> x
> 
> sounds like constipation pains to me hun
> 
> do you need the feel to "go"?Click to expand...

I dont..tmi alert...I went earlier and all was fine..but then i suppose you never know whats going on inside the bowels!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> im not hungry - maybe later

try eating some soup and crackers. that might settle the tummy


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im not hungry - maybe later
> 
> I hope youve been eating or ill set Tina on you!Click to expand...
> 
> i had a slice of cheese on toast at 1pm - not eaten tonight yetClick to expand...

eat something ffs!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im not hungry - maybe later
> 
> try eating some soup and crackers. that might settle the tummyClick to expand...

i had soup for dinner last night


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother sounds like Matt..when his wife gave birth he was behind the curtain the whole time, he came as soon as the baby was out without realizing that the placenta is next..goes to find out and he totally lost his skin color when he saw that thing! lol..I was like wow..my husband is a trooper! hahahah
> 
> HAHAHA omg...the poor guy must have been mortified!!! I dont think id want to see that though...the whole idea of it freaks me out a little lol.
> 
> I know Matt will be there with me holding my hand...hes not the type to bend over my tummy and see the head poking out though!Click to expand...
> 
> haha! wonder what he thought the placenta was gonna do, magically dissapear, lol! mine didnt come out. it was horribleClick to expand...
> 
> What did they do? One of my friends had that with her son. She wanted to have it come away natural rather than have the meds, and after 20 mins of no movement the midwife started tugging on the cord. Cue loosing consciousness and needing several bloodtransfusions...sounds like a fun experience :(Click to expand...
> 
> this is why i don't trust midwives! tugging on the cord can cause placenta to come away in pieces, resulting in hemmoraging. dr didn't do this to me. he pushed on my stomach to try and get it loose. then he said he could manually remove or take me back to theatre. i chose manual removal. most excuitiating pain i've ever been in, not even able to describe it. dh said it only lasted 2 minutes though. if i had to do it again, i would choose the same option cause i didnt' go through all that to have to be cut open too! the recovery was much quicker that way and i had no hemorraging at all. placenta was detached all in one piece this way. just a note, don't let anyone tug on the cord!!!!
> also, don't let my experience scare you, it is very rare unless you've have a previous c-section. sometimes placenta will attach to that scar and get a bit stuck. being my first pregnancy, it was a total surprise and only happens in about 1 in 2500 live births. just a fluke thing i guess. dr has assured me next time they will NOT plug out my epi,lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus that sounds terrifying. That must have been really hard to see for the hubby :( Glad to hear they are leaving the epi in though!! Do you have an increased risk of same thing happening agian now youve had it once?Click to expand...

yes, once you've had it happened once, there's an increased risk. it could go either way really


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Im catching up on the threads I missed when I wasnt here..but am looking for a little bit advice.
> 
> I srtarted to get a little freaked earlier and I could defo use some peace of mind!
> 
> Around midday I started to get some twinges..a bit like ovulation pains. Sharp and stabby..but easing off as fast as they came. It did build up to be a bit more stronger, but then it dissapeared for a little while.
> 
> Last couple of hours its been building, but now, Im in complete agony. I have horrible painful pressure pains above my pubic bone. Sometimes its just a severe naging pain, the rest its like a bubbly stabby pain. Occasionally it even feels like its passing through to my back.
> 
> Should I be worried?
> 
> Catching up on the rest of the threads now¬!
> 
> x

hmmm.......violent implantation perhaps?


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Im catching up on the threads I missed when I wasnt here..but am looking for a little bit advice.
> 
> I srtarted to get a little freaked earlier and I could defo use some peace of mind!
> 
> Around midday I started to get some twinges..a bit like ovulation pains. Sharp and stabby..but easing off as fast as they came. It did build up to be a bit more stronger, but then it dissapeared for a little while.
> 
> Last couple of hours its been building, but now, Im in complete agony. I have horrible painful pressure pains above my pubic bone. Sometimes its just a severe naging pain, the rest its like a bubbly stabby pain. Occasionally it even feels like its passing through to my back.
> 
> Should I be worried?
> 
> Catching up on the rest of the threads now¬!
> 
> x
> 
> sounds like constipation pains to me hun
> 
> do you need the feel to "go"?Click to expand...
> 
> I dont..tmi alert...I went earlier and all was fine..but then i suppose you never know whats going on inside the bowels!Click to expand...

the pain you described is the same as i had the other night - and two nights in a row ive been constipated - ive never had it before ever!


----------



## sarahuk

Ive been trying so hard to not let myself fall into SS too...now I feel like a failure and im only half way bloody through haha :D

This means ill be poas every day starting tomorrow now...you watch!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> we did not bond with baby until about 5 months. we were wondering the whole time why people say being a parent is so great, lol! i told my mom how he was and she said he was normal. she kept begging to take the baby so at 4 weeks i let her have him overnight. she brought him back early the next morning and said, "he's colicky". she didn't ask to take him again, lol!
> 
> Im really sorry...I know I shouldnt have but...I couldnt help but giggle at your mom taking the baby and not having him again!
> 
> Im not surprised it took so long to bond though. Its hard enough with a newborn without having a very unhappy and sicky newbord! Colic has a lot to answer for!Click to expand...

sure made me feel better let me tell you! she had been telling me it's normal for baby to cry so much. really, for 14hours a day? i got to say my big i told ya so,lol!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im not hungry - maybe later
> 
> try eating some soup and crackers. that might settle the tummyClick to expand...
> 
> i had soup for dinner last nightClick to expand...

:dohh: eat something! no wonder you feel sick. you are starving yourself!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Im catching up on the threads I missed when I wasnt here..but am looking for a little bit advice.
> 
> I srtarted to get a little freaked earlier and I could defo use some peace of mind!
> 
> Around midday I started to get some twinges..a bit like ovulation pains. Sharp and stabby..but easing off as fast as they came. It did build up to be a bit more stronger, but then it dissapeared for a little while.
> 
> Last couple of hours its been building, but now, Im in complete agony. I have horrible painful pressure pains above my pubic bone. Sometimes its just a severe naging pain, the rest its like a bubbly stabby pain. Occasionally it even feels like its passing through to my back.
> 
> Should I be worried?
> 
> Catching up on the rest of the threads now¬!
> 
> x
> 
> sounds like constipation pains to me hun
> 
> do you need the feel to "go"?Click to expand...
> 
> I dont..tmi alert...I went earlier and all was fine..but then i suppose you never know whats going on inside the bowels!Click to expand...
> 
> the pain you described is the same as i had the other night - and two nights in a row ive been constipated - ive never had it before ever!Click to expand...

maybe you're both pregnant


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Ive been trying so hard to not let myself fall into SS too...now I feel like a failure and im only half way bloody through haha :D
> 
> This means ill be poas every day starting tomorrow now...you watch!

i woulda started today already,lol.........maybe even 5dpo just for fun


----------



## Pinky32

this is my kitchen, in my living room! :cry:

its such a mess!
 



Attached Files:







shelving unit.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Im catching up on the threads I missed when I wasnt here..but am looking for a little bit advice.
> 
> I srtarted to get a little freaked earlier and I could defo use some peace of mind!
> 
> Around midday I started to get some twinges..a bit like ovulation pains. Sharp and stabby..but easing off as fast as they came. It did build up to be a bit more stronger, but then it dissapeared for a little while.
> 
> Last couple of hours its been building, but now, Im in complete agony. I have horrible painful pressure pains above my pubic bone. Sometimes its just a severe naging pain, the rest its like a bubbly stabby pain. Occasionally it even feels like its passing through to my back.
> 
> Should I be worried?
> 
> Catching up on the rest of the threads now¬!
> 
> x
> 
> sounds like constipation pains to me hun
> 
> do you need the feel to "go"?Click to expand...
> 
> I dont..tmi alert...I went earlier and all was fine..but then i suppose you never know whats going on inside the bowels!Click to expand...
> 
> the pain you described is the same as i had the other night - and two nights in a row ive been constipated - ive never had it before ever!Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you're both pregnantClick to expand...

ooooh maybe sarah is :happydance:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> this is my kitchen, in my living room! :cry:
> 
> its such a mess!

does not look like fun!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Im catching up on the threads I missed when I wasnt here..but am looking for a little bit advice.
> 
> I srtarted to get a little freaked earlier and I could defo use some peace of mind!
> 
> Around midday I started to get some twinges..a bit like ovulation pains. Sharp and stabby..but easing off as fast as they came. It did build up to be a bit more stronger, but then it dissapeared for a little while.
> 
> Last couple of hours its been building, but now, Im in complete agony. I have horrible painful pressure pains above my pubic bone. Sometimes its just a severe naging pain, the rest its like a bubbly stabby pain. Occasionally it even feels like its passing through to my back.
> 
> Should I be worried?
> 
> Catching up on the rest of the threads now¬!
> 
> x
> 
> sounds like constipation pains to me hun
> 
> do you need the feel to "go"?Click to expand...
> 
> I dont..tmi alert...I went earlier and all was fine..but then i suppose you never know whats going on inside the bowels!Click to expand...
> 
> the pain you described is the same as i had the other night - and two nights in a row ive been constipated - ive never had it before ever!Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you're both pregnantClick to expand...
> 
> ooooh maybe sarah is :happydance:Click to expand...

and you dear


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im not hungry - maybe later
> 
> try eating some soup and crackers. that might settle the tummyClick to expand...
> 
> i had soup for dinner last nightClick to expand...
> 
> :dohh: eat something! no wonder you feel sick. you are starving yourself!Click to expand...

i really fancy mashed potatoes


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Im catching up on the threads I missed when I wasnt here..but am looking for a little bit advice.
> 
> I srtarted to get a little freaked earlier and I could defo use some peace of mind!
> 
> Around midday I started to get some twinges..a bit like ovulation pains. Sharp and stabby..but easing off as fast as they came. It did build up to be a bit more stronger, but then it dissapeared for a little while.
> 
> Last couple of hours its been building, but now, Im in complete agony. I have horrible painful pressure pains above my pubic bone. Sometimes its just a severe naging pain, the rest its like a bubbly stabby pain. Occasionally it even feels like its passing through to my back.
> 
> Should I be worried?
> 
> Catching up on the rest of the threads now¬!
> 
> x
> 
> sounds like constipation pains to me hun
> 
> do you need the feel to "go"?Click to expand...
> 
> I dont..tmi alert...I went earlier and all was fine..but then i suppose you never know whats going on inside the bowels!Click to expand...
> 
> the pain you described is the same as i had the other night - and two nights in a row ive been constipated - ive never had it before ever!Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you're both pregnantClick to expand...
> 
> ooooh maybe sarah is :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> and you dearClick to expand...

im only 2dpo - constipation isnt a sign - to early


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Im catching up on the threads I missed when I wasnt here..but am looking for a little bit advice.
> 
> I srtarted to get a little freaked earlier and I could defo use some peace of mind!
> 
> Around midday I started to get some twinges..a bit like ovulation pains. Sharp and stabby..but easing off as fast as they came. It did build up to be a bit more stronger, but then it dissapeared for a little while.
> 
> Last couple of hours its been building, but now, Im in complete agony. I have horrible painful pressure pains above my pubic bone. Sometimes its just a severe naging pain, the rest its like a bubbly stabby pain. Occasionally it even feels like its passing through to my back.
> 
> Should I be worried?
> 
> Catching up on the rest of the threads now¬!
> 
> x
> 
> sounds like constipation pains to me hun
> 
> do you need the feel to "go"?Click to expand...
> 
> I dont..tmi alert...I went earlier and all was fine..but then i suppose you never know whats going on inside the bowels!Click to expand...
> 
> the pain you described is the same as i had the other night - and two nights in a row ive been constipated - ive never had it before ever!Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you're both pregnantClick to expand...
> 
> ooooh maybe sarah is :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> and you dearClick to expand...
> 
> im only 2dpo - constipation isnt a sign - to earlyClick to expand...

meh


----------



## Pinky32

lol what you want me to say tina - yayyy im 2dpo ive had constipation and im preggy!!! lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> lol what you want me to say tina - yayyy im 2dpo ive had constipation and im preggy!!! lol

yep!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol what you want me to say tina - yayyy im 2dpo ive had constipation and im preggy!!! lol
> 
> yep!Click to expand...

IF i ever get a bfp then i;ll say it


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol what you want me to say tina - yayyy im 2dpo ive had constipation and im preggy!!! lol
> 
> yep!Click to expand...
> 
> IF i ever get a bfp then i;ll say itClick to expand...

You mean WHEN


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol what you want me to say tina - yayyy im 2dpo ive had constipation and im preggy!!! lol
> 
> yep!Click to expand...
> 
> IF i ever get a bfp then i;ll say itClick to expand...
> 
> You mean WHENClick to expand...

:nope:


----------



## moter98

](*,)


pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol what you want me to say tina - yayyy im 2dpo ive had constipation and im preggy!!! Lol
> 
> yep!Click to expand...
> 
> if i ever get a bfp then i;ll say itClick to expand...
> 
> you mean whenClick to expand...
> 
> :nope:Click to expand...

](*,)


----------



## Pinky32

:ignore:


----------



## Faythe

Evening girlies! I had a nommy dinner. Chicken and Mushroom Pie, Chippies and Onion Rings. Soooooo good. We drove 30 mins away though, to get ours as the locals are a bit pants. 

Chris has conked out next to me on the sofa and is snoring away like a good'un. I keep poking him but he's not noticed haha!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we did not bond with baby until about 5 months. we were wondering the whole time why people say being a parent is so great, lol! i told my mom how he was and she said he was normal. she kept begging to take the baby so at 4 weeks i let her have him overnight. she brought him back early the next morning and said, "he's colicky". she didn't ask to take him again, lol!
> 
> Im really sorry...I know I shouldnt have but...I couldnt help but giggle at your mom taking the baby and not having him again!
> 
> Im not surprised it took so long to bond though. Its hard enough with a newborn without having a very unhappy and sicky newbord! Colic has a lot to answer for!Click to expand...
> 
> sure made me feel better let me tell you! she had been telling me it's normal for baby to cry so much. really, for 14hours a day? i got to say my big i told ya so,lol!Click to expand...

You know how parents can be...maybe she thought that you were saying it was worse than it was? Must have been a shock either way!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Ive been trying so hard to not let myself fall into SS too...now I feel like a failure and im only half way bloody through haha :D
> 
> This means ill be poas every day starting tomorrow now...you watch!
> 
> i woulda started today already,lol.........maybe even 5dpo just for funClick to expand...

maybe I did start today

*hide*


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> this is my kitchen, in my living room! :cry:
> 
> its such a mess!

looks like youre having a party! mmm alcohol!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol what you want me to say tina - yayyy im 2dpo ive had constipation and im preggy!!! lol
> 
> yep!Click to expand...

Me too actually..... !


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Evening girlies! I had a nommy dinner. Chicken and Mushroom Pie, Chippies and Onion Rings. Soooooo good. We drove 30 mins away though, to get ours as the locals are a bit pants.
> 
> Chris has conked out next to me on the sofa and is snoring away like a good'un. I keep poking him but he's not noticed haha!

Put a pillow resting on his face...10 seconds and hell be in the kitchen making coffee


----------



## sarahuk

Now i feel like an idiot...think i just had wind :dohh:


----------



## Faythe

He's proper out of it haha! I just clapped my hands real loud 'cos the watties were fighting and he didn't even wake!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> He's proper out of it haha! I just clapped my hands real loud 'cos the watties were fighting and he didn't even wake!

Thats just impressive!!

But...the whatties?! lol


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we did not bond with baby until about 5 months. we were wondering the whole time why people say being a parent is so great, lol! i told my mom how he was and she said he was normal. she kept begging to take the baby so at 4 weeks i let her have him overnight. she brought him back early the next morning and said, "he's colicky". she didn't ask to take him again, lol!
> 
> Im really sorry...I know I shouldnt have but...I couldnt help but giggle at your mom taking the baby and not having him again!
> 
> Im not surprised it took so long to bond though. Its hard enough with a newborn without having a very unhappy and sicky newbord! Colic has a lot to answer for!Click to expand...
> 
> sure made me feel better let me tell you! she had been telling me it's normal for baby to cry so much. really, for 14hours a day? i got to say my big i told ya so,lol!Click to expand...
> 
> You know how parents can be...maybe she thought that you were saying it was worse than it was? Must have been a shock either way!Click to expand...

i'm sure she thought i was exaggerating, but boy did she get a wake up call, lol!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Ive been trying so hard to not let myself fall into SS too...now I feel like a failure and im only half way bloody through haha :D
> 
> This means ill be poas every day starting tomorrow now...you watch!
> 
> i woulda started today already,lol.........maybe even 5dpo just for funClick to expand...
> 
> maybe I did start today
> 
> *hide*Click to expand...

we've all done it. :blush:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Evening girlies! I had a nommy dinner. Chicken and Mushroom Pie, Chippies and Onion Rings. Soooooo good. We drove 30 mins away though, to get ours as the locals are a bit pants.
> 
> Chris has conked out next to me on the sofa and is snoring away like a good'un. I keep poking him but he's not noticed haha!
> 
> Put a pillow resting on his face...10 seconds and hell be in the kitchen making coffeeClick to expand...

:haha::rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Evening girlies! I had a nommy dinner. Chicken and Mushroom Pie, Chippies and Onion Rings. Soooooo good. We drove 30 mins away though, to get ours as the locals are a bit pants.
> 
> Chris has conked out next to me on the sofa and is snoring away like a good'un. I keep poking him but he's not noticed haha!

hmmmmmm onion rings



sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Ive been trying so hard to not let myself fall into SS too...now I feel like a failure and im only half way bloody through haha :D
> 
> This means ill be poas every day starting tomorrow now...you watch!
> 
> i woulda started today already,lol.........maybe even 5dpo just for funClick to expand...
> 
> maybe I did start today
> 
> *hide*Click to expand...

and?



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> this is my kitchen, in my living room! :cry:
> 
> its such a mess!
> 
> looks like youre having a party! mmm alcohol!Click to expand...




sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol what you want me to say tina - yayyy im 2dpo ive had constipation and im preggy!!! lol
> 
> yep!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too actually..... !Click to expand...

shurrrrrupp



sarahuk said:


> Now i feel like an idiot...think i just had wind :dohh:

i told you ner ner nerner ner


----------



## Pinky32

i wana poas :cry:


----------



## Faythe

watties are the Rats. Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh up my sleeeeeeeeeeeve


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i wana poas :cry:

wait for me!


----------



## Faythe

Jeez if it weren't so cold I'd go for a walk because I am so bloated, bleugh!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i wana poas :cry:
> 
> wait for me!Click to expand...

i am!! I told you i would



Faythe said:


> Jeez if it weren't so cold I'd go for a walk because I am so bloated, bleugh!

thats baby bloat not chip bloat

if you wrapped up, a nice quick walk would be lovely


----------



## Faythe

I can't bring myself to go back out. I thought my nose might drop off.


----------



## Pinky32

awwww stay in and snuggle


----------



## Faythe

Chris is on the PS3 so no snuggles till sleep time. Which for me isn't far off. I am bush wacked!


----------



## moter98

OMG! i have EWCM for the first time EVER!!!!! is it crazy that i am so excited about this, lol
guess that mucinex really does work


----------



## Faythe

Get to having :sex: then my lovely!!!!


----------



## moter98

DH has left to bring DS to MIL's and show a home. then we are gonna go out to eat at a new place that has just opened. they have all sorts of burgers, even with cheese curds on top, yum! me and dh LOVE cheese curds.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Get to having :sex: then my lovely!!!!

already did this morning. :winkwink:
i'm not sure if we should again. i'm a bit worried too much could make dh shoot blanks.


----------



## Pinky32

omg thats amazing!!!!!!!!!

i nearly cried when i got it for first time last cycle

wooooo hoooooo happpppppppppy danceeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> omg thats amazing!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i nearly cried when i got it for first time last cycle
> 
> wooooo hoooooo happpppppppppy danceeeeeeeeeeeeeee

good thing DH isn't home cause i was doing the :happydance: out of the bathroom. he would think i'm :wacko:


----------



## Faythe

Yay glad you got a session in hehe!


----------



## Pinky32

im so happy for you hunny xx

p.s. he already thinks that


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Yay glad you got a session in hehe!

this is the one time where dh er, appetite, works in my favor!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> im so happy for you hunny xx
> 
> p.s. he already thinks that

yeah, you're right


----------



## Pinky32

put in on your chart!

put in on your chart!

put in on your chart!


----------



## Pinky32

woooo hooooo chart looking good now


----------



## moter98

pinky32 said:


> put in on your chart!
> 
> Put in on your chart!
> 
> Put in on your chart!

i did!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> woooo hooooo chart looking good now

still negative opk, but it was a bit darker. i'm hoping for a + by sunday!


----------



## Pinky32

i saw!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> woooo hooooo chart looking good now
> 
> still negative opk, but it was a bit darker. i'm hoping for a + by sunday!Click to expand...

it might be dark tomoz


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> woooo hooooo chart looking good now
> 
> still negative opk, but it was a bit darker. i'm hoping for a + by sunday!Click to expand...
> 
> it might be dark tomozClick to expand...

that would be just a bit early compared to all my other cycles, but not impossible! i kinda want it to be sunday or after though so i can go out and have a good time tomorrow night without worrying about it.


----------



## Pinky32

you cant compare cycles - remember?????????????????? you keep tellin me that!

also youve never had ewcm before woo hooo


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> you cant compare cycles - remember?????????????????? you keep tellin me that!
> 
> also youve never had ewcm before woo hooo

yes, i did tell you that. way to use my own words to bite me in the a$$!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> you cant compare cycles - remember?????????????????? you keep tellin me that!
> 
> also youve never had ewcm before woo hooo
> 
> yes, i did tell you that. way to use my own words to bite me in the a$$!Click to expand...

its so rare that i can do it

but im lovin it!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> you cant compare cycles - remember?????????????????? you keep tellin me that!
> 
> also youve never had ewcm before woo hooo
> 
> yes, i did tell you that. way to use my own words to bite me in the a$$!Click to expand...
> 
> its so rare that i can do it
> 
> but im lovin it!!Click to expand...

:amartass:


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

oooh stephen king movie on


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> oooh stephen king movie on

i love stephen king! i've got a couple books to read. haven't gotten to them yet!

i am SO hungry. hope DH gets home pretty soon.


----------



## moter98

i can't stop looking at my chart now....hoping it will hurry up and show O and give me crosshairs, lol!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oooh stephen king movie on
> 
> i love stephen king! i've got a couple books to read. haven't gotten to them yet!
> 
> i am SO hungry. hope DH gets home pretty soon.Click to expand...

its thinners

i just had a bowl of cereal



moter98 said:


> i can't stop looking at my chart now....hoping it will hurry up and show O and give me crosshairs, lol!

i want crosshairs :cry:


----------



## Pinky32

my skin has gone completely dry around my chinny chin chin


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oooh stephen king movie on
> 
> i love stephen king! i've got a couple books to read. haven't gotten to them yet!
> 
> i am SO hungry. hope DH gets home pretty soon.Click to expand...
> 
> its thinners
> 
> i just had a bowl of cereal
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i can't stop looking at my chart now....hoping it will hurry up and show O and give me crosshairs, lol!Click to expand...
> 
> i want crosshairs :cry:Click to expand...

that movie freaked me out! how can you watch them at home all alone? i can only watch em if dh is home and staying home all night,lol. 

you will have your crosshairs tomorrow you lucky duck


----------



## Pinky32

at home on my own in the dark lol

god i hope so - THEN i;ll get excited


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> my skin has gone completely dry around my chinny chin chin

olay regenerist works wonders for dry skin on face! i use the olay pro-x system too for my dry skin. i get that t-zone dry skin that only a good scrubbing can remove


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> at home on my own in the dark lol
> 
> god i hope so - THEN i;ll get excited

you will. you are gonna be so happy tomorrow with your crosshairs and i'll be following you a few days later


----------



## Pinky32

i get a realy thick moisturiser from my doc so i dont get eczema but never get dry sensitive skin on my chin - ever!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> at home on my own in the dark lol
> 
> god i hope so - THEN i;ll get excited
> 
> you will. you are gonna be so happy tomorrow with your crosshairs and i'll be following you a few days laterClick to expand...

you'll be dpo soon :happydance:

i;ll be on :cloud9: when i see those crosshairs


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i get a realy thick moisturiser from my doc so i dont get eczema but never get dry sensitive skin on my chin - ever!

hmmmm............


----------



## moter98

:twingirls: on the way?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> at home on my own in the dark lol
> 
> god i hope so - THEN i;ll get excited
> 
> you will. you are gonna be so happy tomorrow with your crosshairs and i'll be following you a few days laterClick to expand...
> 
> you'll be dpo soon :happydance:
> 
> i;ll be on :cloud9: when i see those crosshairsClick to expand...

they are coming soon


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i get a realy thick moisturiser from my doc so i dont get eczema but never get dry sensitive skin on my chin - ever!
> 
> hmmmm............Click to expand...

i hate it when you say that


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> :twingirls: on the way?

i want my girls :cry:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> :twingirls: on the way?
> 
> i want my girls :cry:Click to expand...

just hang in there. they are on the way


----------



## Pinky32

im praying we all get out bfp's together


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> im praying we all get out bfp's together

would be on :cloud9:


----------



## Pinky32

id hate for me to be left behind :cry: all on my own


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> id hate for me to be left behind :cry: all on my own

we all would


----------



## Pinky32

this film isnt scary yet


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> this film isnt scary yet

maybe not to you! i'm a big scaredy cat. i used to love watching horror movies, but when i lived alone i had too many nights of nightmares so had to stop watching them.


----------



## Pinky32

i love a good horror film


----------



## moter98

dh will be home soon so i will talk to you a bit later if you're still up!


----------



## Pinky32

ok hunny= have a good evening xxx


----------



## Pinky32

morning girlies xxxxxxx


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Happy AM Pink!

Dh is still sick. :cry: Nothing new on my front- Af still here and im lacking on my meds, im just not feeling it. Ill do the soy at least. I got another MOA card done last night. Went to Goodwill yesterday and bought some new shirts and my mom her late birthday present. AND today my upstairs neighbors will be kicked the crap out! :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Happy AM Pink!
> 
> Dh is still sick. :cry: Nothing new on my front- Af still here and im lacking on my meds, im just not feeling it. Ill do the soy at least. I got another MOA card done last night. Went to Goodwill yesterday and bought some new shirts and my mom her late birthday present. AND today my upstairs neighbors will be kicked the crap out! :happydance:

awww im sorry DH is still ill - hopefully he will start getting better soon

af is a bitch -but once she goes you;ll be back on board - ive heard good things about soy but couldnt try it as i was agnus castus

yayyy on the shirts and birthday present - ermmm not too sure about the neighbour bit lol im assuming their being evicted


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Pinky32 said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Happy AM Pink!
> 
> Dh is still sick. :cry: Nothing new on my front- Af still here and im lacking on my meds, im just not feeling it. Ill do the soy at least. I got another MOA card done last night. Went to Goodwill yesterday and bought some new shirts and my mom her late birthday present. AND today my upstairs neighbors will be kicked the crap out! :happydance:
> 
> awww im sorry DH is still ill - hopefully he will start getting better soon
> 
> af is a bitch -but once she goes you;ll be back on board - ive heard good things about soy but couldnt try it as i was agnus castus
> 
> yayyy on the shirts and birthday present - ermmm not too sure about the neighbour bit lol im assuming their being evictedClick to expand...

The neighbors didnt pay their rent and they went to eviction court and tried every excuse to stay but the landlord wasnt having it (theres domestic violence/police/drugs/etc from the apartment) and they are waiting until the bayliff comes to set them out and even then supposedly the guy is going to put up a fight. Im just glad they are leaving! These walls are made of paper! I can hear everything! Some things i dont want/need to hear if KWIM? :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

part of my last job was to take tnts to court for eviction - only one waited until the bailiff was ordered - it doesnt matter what fight they put up, the bailiff will call the police if need be - the bailiff is the last stage so they have no excuse to stay now

its a nightmare wen that happens

everytime ive been lucky and got court dates thru really quickly and always been given 14 day evictions - when i had to organise the bailiff i had to wait 4 months for him!!! another 4 months with no rent, noisy abusive tnts


----------



## moter98

Nice temp rise pinky!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Nice temp rise pinky!!!!

thank you hun - was a bit shocked when i saw it


now cant stop looking at it - as though its going to change suddenly lol


----------



## Faythe

Hey girlies! :wave:


----------



## Pinky32

morning faythe - hows you?


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies!!

I hope you are all good today?

Im trawling back cos you ladies been busy while Ive been off!!

sorry for the post reply spam incoming!!

:hugs:


----------



## Faythe

Cold brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i wana poas :cry:

I bet y start in the next day or two!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> watties are the Rats. Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh up my sleeeeeeeeeeeve

Ohhhhh gotchya!!! Are they the grey ones or the white ones? I want one!!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i wana poas :cry:
> 
> wait for me!Click to expand...

Come on positive opk!!! Today is the day!!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Jeez if it weren't so cold I'd go for a walk because I am so bloated, bleugh!

I remember my mate saying the same in her early pregnancy...she kept refering to it as her poo baby for the first month after her bfp :D


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> OMG! i have EWCM for the first time EVER!!!!! is it crazy that i am so excited about this, lol
> guess that mucinex really does work

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Another about to hit the 2ww..woot woot!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Get to having :sex: then my lovely!!!!
> 
> already did this morning. :winkwink:
> i'm not sure if we should again. i'm a bit worried too much could make dh shoot blanks.Click to expand...

Every day is fine, as long as your hubby doesnt have a low sperm count. If there are concerns, then its best every other day :)


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i wana poas :cry:
> 
> I bet y start in the next day or two!Click to expand...

the next day or two is stil wayyyyyyyyyyy to early

ive only got 8 days until af is due


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> im praying we all get out bfp's together

Im praying for it too...im so sick and tired of wondering if something is wrong with me...so a bfp would be a nice surprise and be even better to be going through this as a group. Plus Fay needs some bfps to join her!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> id hate for me to be left behind :cry: all on my own

That wouldnt bother me.

The group I started, I still stay in contact via a group we made on FB. I was the first to get the bfp, and now im the only one thats not a mom or about to be lol.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> morning girlies xxxxxxx

good morning massive monster temp rise!! :D

Told yah you would get one today but did you believe it? Nooooo!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Get to having :sex: then my lovely!!!!
> 
> already did this morning. :winkwink:
> i'm not sure if we should again. i'm a bit worried too much could make dh shoot blanks.Click to expand...
> 
> Every day is fine, as long as your hubby doesnt have a low sperm count. If there are concerns, then its best every other day :)Click to expand...

My goal is to wait at least 30 hours inbetween. That's the absolute longest I can hold dh off. Ds is away for the weekend so we've got the house all to ourselves!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i wana poas :cry:
> 
> I bet y start in the next day or two!Click to expand...
> 
> the next day or two is stil wayyyyyyyyyyy to early
> 
> ive only got 8 days until af is dueClick to expand...

my bet is on 6dpo! I have 6 days of LP left...nervous.com!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Get to having :sex: then my lovely!!!!
> 
> already did this morning. :winkwink:
> i'm not sure if we should again. i'm a bit worried too much could make dh shoot blanks.Click to expand...
> 
> Every day is fine, as long as your hubby doesnt have a low sperm count. If there are concerns, then its best every other day :)Click to expand...
> 
> My goal is to wait at least 30 hours inbetween. That's the absolute longest I can hold dh off. Ds is away for the weekend so we've got the house all to ourselves!Click to expand...

In that case...you should enjoy the time alone and go rampant rabbit mode on his ass!!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> morning girlies xxxxxxx
> 
> good morning massive monster temp rise!! :D
> 
> Told yah you would get one today but did you believe it? Nooooo!Click to expand...

hey! this isnt pick on pinky day you know!

lol @ monster rise



moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Get to having :sex: then my lovely!!!!
> 
> already did this morning. :winkwink:
> i'm not sure if we should again. i'm a bit worried too much could make dh shoot blanks.Click to expand...
> 
> Every day is fine, as long as your hubby doesnt have a low sperm count. If there are concerns, then its best every other day :)Click to expand...
> 
> My goal is to wait at least 30 hours inbetween. That's the absolute longest I can hold dh off. Ds is away for the weekend so we've got the house all to ourselves!Click to expand...

you have a whole weekend to bd as much as you want hun


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Get to having :sex: then my lovely!!!!
> 
> already did this morning. :winkwink:
> i'm not sure if we should again. i'm a bit worried too much could make dh shoot blanks.Click to expand...
> 
> Every day is fine, as long as your hubby doesnt have a low sperm count. If there are concerns, then its best every other day :)Click to expand...
> 
> My goal is to wait at least 30 hours inbetween. That's the absolute longest I can hold dh off. Ds is away for the weekend so we've got the house all to ourselves!Click to expand...
> 
> In that case...you should enjoy the time alone and go rampant rabbit mode on his ass!!Click to expand...

Haha! We have tried that before and no bfp. But we've also tried every other day too and still no bfp. I thought we should try somewhere in the middle this time


----------



## Pinky32

im absolutely starving!!!!!!!


----------



## Tryingmybest

i'm due on tomorrow according to my calculations. I'm ready for it.


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> i'm due on tomorrow according to my calculations. I'm ready for it.

have you taken a test yet?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> im absolutely starving!!!!!!!

mmmmm.......i want some french toast, hashbrowns, and bacon for breakfast


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im absolutely starving!!!!!!!
> 
> mmmmm.......i want some french toast, hashbrowns, and bacon for breakfastClick to expand...

i dont want to start cooking as the gas man is coming to repair my heating boiler


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im absolutely starving!!!!!!!
> 
> mmmmm.......i want some french toast, hashbrowns, and bacon for breakfastClick to expand...
> 
> i dont want to start cooking as the gas man is coming to repair my heating boilerClick to expand...

best excuse to order something delivered! mmmm....pizza


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im absolutely starving!!!!!!!
> 
> mmmmm.......i want some french toast, hashbrowns, and bacon for breakfastClick to expand...
> 
> i dont want to start cooking as the gas man is coming to repair my heating boilerClick to expand...
> 
> best excuse to order something delivered! mmmm....pizzaClick to expand...

he will turn up just as pizza arrives then i'l feel obligated to offer some lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im absolutely starving!!!!!!!
> 
> mmmmm.......i want some french toast, hashbrowns, and bacon for breakfastClick to expand...
> 
> i dont want to start cooking as the gas man is coming to repair my heating boilerClick to expand...
> 
> best excuse to order something delivered! mmmm....pizzaClick to expand...
> 
> he will turn up just as pizza arrives then i'l feel obligated to offer some lolClick to expand...

guess you will just have to snack till he leaves then


----------



## Pinky32

im just having a cup of tea lol

its meant to snow quite heavy today here


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls hope everyone is ok! im on cycle day 5 now and you are all so far ahead of me! well done on the mega temp rise pinky! fingers crossed this is it for you.
I might have to put ttc on hold for a while until i get this dam ovary sorted! what a pain! still wont be able to not do the opks though ...you have to pee on something right?! x


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls hope everyone is ok! im on cycle day 5 now and you are all so far ahead of me! well done on the mega temp rise pinky! fingers crossed this is it for you.
> I might have to put ttc on hold for a while until i get this dam ovary sorted! what a pain! still wont be able to not do the opks though ...you have to pee on something right?! x

awww thanks hun - i keep looking at it expecting it to change all on its own lol

can you still ttc while your waiting for docs to sort out ovary? did you have the scan?


----------



## Pinky32

Can you believe it!!!!
Ive waited in all day for british gas to fit a new pump as that is what i was told yesterday that i needed
the man took one look at it and says i need a new fan which will have to be ordered and wont come in until wed!!!
Ive got my god daughter from tuesday to thursday so my heating had better not pack up or i will go mental!


----------



## SKP

I been getting good temp rises, but nothing is giving m the cross hairs:( im on cd 16


----------



## moter98

another pregnancy announcement on facebook. fourth child. they heard the heartbeat today.


----------



## Pinky32

im thinking of deleting fb - cant take any more pics of babies


----------



## moter98

i don't go on much anymore


----------



## Pinky32

me neither really - theres a game on it that i like though lol


----------



## Tryingmybest

I need a fb group with us all in I can go in and yell I WANT A BABY NOWWWW! oh look I've done it here instead..
*controls paranoia of anyone knowing who she really is*


----------



## Faythe

Hey girlies. Feel a bit bummed out tonight.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Hey girlies. Feel a bit bummed out tonight.

why? got the baby blues?


----------



## Faythe

Just feeling upset about my old job. The one I left to go work for a Triumph Dealership who royaly fucked me up the ass and lost me my job.

I wish I'd never left. I'd been there for such a long time and as much as I had my days of frustration, I really loved it. And now here I am, jobless because the assholes at DT made up lies and fired me. I gave up a really great job only to get fired at the next. I miss my old colleagues. I miss my old boss. 

Ah man this really sucks. Why did I leave?! :(


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Just feeling upset about my old job. The one I left to go work for a Triumph Dealership who royaly fucked me up the ass and lost me my job.
> 
> I wish I'd never left. I'd been there for such a long time and as much as I had my days of frustration, I really loved it. And now here I am, jobless because the assholes at DT made up lies and fired me. I gave up a really great job only to get fired at the next. I miss my old colleagues. I miss my old boss.
> 
> Ah man this really sucks. Why did I leave?! :(

do you think they would hire you back? can't hurt to ask!


----------



## Faythe

Asked last year and my MD said in his previous experience, re-employing staff doesn't work. I totally understand his position but it doesn't make me feel any better.

I might take a trip over to see my old boss this week and find out if they ever did permanently fill my position.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Asked last year and my MD said in his previous experience, re-employing staff doesn't work. I totally understand his position but it doesn't make me feel any better.
> 
> I might take a trip over to see my old boss this week and find out if they ever did permanently fill my position.

I think you should ask. At least you tried then.


----------



## Faythe

I asked already, last year hon.

Might try the waterworks with my old boss if he's back at work this coming week. It's making me miserable being out of work when everyone seems to think having no job is a walk in the friggin' park.

Damn you hormones making me cry even more than I would usually. I properly cried on Chris' shoulder before we left to go walk in the snow.


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies,

Sorry ive been so absent today. But between monster headache and feeling my cold on an epic return...ive not really felt up to much.

So..time to catch up on the threads!

Hope youre all doing ok and having a good weekend? :)

xxx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Get to having :sex: then my lovely!!!!
> 
> already did this morning. :winkwink:
> i'm not sure if we should again. i'm a bit worried too much could make dh shoot blanks.Click to expand...
> 
> Every day is fine, as long as your hubby doesnt have a low sperm count. If there are concerns, then its best every other day :)Click to expand...
> 
> My goal is to wait at least 30 hours inbetween. That's the absolute longest I can hold dh off. Ds is away for the weekend so we've got the house all to ourselves!Click to expand...
> 
> In that case...you should enjoy the time alone and go rampant rabbit mode on his ass!!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! We have tried that before and no bfp. But we've also tried every other day too and still no bfp. I thought we should try somewhere in the middle this timeClick to expand...

Sounds like a good plan to me!

The month I got my bfp we were defiitely on some natural viagra. But tried to recreate it many cycles since and nadda. Every other day too. Im crossing everything for your 30hours to bring success and then I know what to force matt into next month! :haha:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im absolutely starving!!!!!!!
> 
> mmmmm.......i want some french toast, hashbrowns, and bacon for breakfastClick to expand...

Ohhh thanks so much Tina!! Now I know what IM having for breakfast tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im absolutely starving!!!!!!!
> 
> mmmmm.......i want some french toast, hashbrowns, and bacon for breakfastClick to expand...
> 
> i dont want to start cooking as the gas man is coming to repair my heating boilerClick to expand...
> 
> best excuse to order something delivered! mmmm....pizzaClick to expand...
> 
> he will turn up just as pizza arrives then i'l feel obligated to offer some lolClick to expand...

Oh I wouldnt...id tell him hes paying for the damn thing for 1) working for such an annoying company 2) not fixing it and then later on being left with no heating when were in a severe weather warning!!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls hope everyone is ok! im on cycle day 5 now and you are all so far ahead of me! well done on the mega temp rise pinky! fingers crossed this is it for you.
> I might have to put ttc on hold for a while until i get this dam ovary sorted! what a pain! still wont be able to not do the opks though ...you have to pee on something right?! x

Awww...thinking of you chick :hugs: Hows you holding up? Pain gotten any easier?

x


----------



## sarahuk

SKP said:


> I been getting good temp rises, but nothing is giving m the cross hairs:( im on cd 16

Im no expert on cervical position but think its that which is clouding the data...since as far as I remember, cervix is normally low and soft for OV. Try taking it out and asee what happens


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Asked last year and my MD said in his previous experience, re-employing staff doesn't work. I totally understand his position but it doesn't make me feel any better.
> 
> I might take a trip over to see my old boss this week and find out if they ever did permanently fill my position.

Yes you should definitely do that...specially if its a job that you really loved! I hope it goes well :)


----------



## SKP

I thought cervix is supposed to be high and soft, and open. Ppl use the acronomy show, 
soft hiigh open, wet


----------



## SKP

As soon as I removed eveything, and put watery as the cm on cd 10, the day before the temp raises, it gave me the crosshairs. Just like last cycle. Wjo knows my cm COULD of been watery and one point.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Watery or Eggwhite is considered Fertile. EW is the most fertile. SHOW is what they say for O- Soft, High, Open and Wet. 

and sorry i have been gone. I took DH to the ER this morning at 9am until 1pm. We say there and they basically said he was dehydrated and gave him 1/2 bag of fluids. (yes 1/2 a bag because the nurse forgot about him. :growlmad:) They did say everything else came back negative though. Basically hes just got a stomach bug. 

I need a serious drink. :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

morning girls

well british gas came to fit a new pump on my boilerand told me it was the fan instead and would have to order the part and wouldnt be in until wed morning!

Its snowing here and all ive got is a small electric heater that looks like darth vadas head lol

I think im getting a cold as last night i was so achy and light headed and kept getting waves of nausea, had a bad nights sleep - kept waking up thinking i was about to be sick - its affected my temps and i now have a killer headache 

i had the flu jab so maybe its just a cold coming - either way, not happy about it

i was meant to have my god daughter Iyla from tues to thurs/fri and ive had to tell her mum that i cant have her until wed - shes the second love of my life

when she was born, the parents brought her to see me when she was about 2 weeks old and when she was 2 months, i was allowed her for day trips and then from about 5 months old she stayed over for long weekends

the father was someone i worked with so i felt really privaleged to be trusted so early with their baby - now they;ve asked me to be god-mother and im over the moon!

Bless her! shes never been able to say my name so calls me chocolate or mummy chocolate - funny how she can say chocolate but not charlotte lol

anyway enough ramblings about her!

hope your all well


----------



## sarahuk

Onearth...sorry to hear about your hubby..hope he feels better soon!

Awww Charlotte...or should I call you chocolate? Thats so bloody CUTE!!!! And how sweet that they allow you to be such a big part of their daughters life. Congratulations on being her godmother! Shes a lucky little girl :)

i hope that you start to feel better soon chick. Getting colds at this point can be a good sign though since the immune system is repressing itself for implantation! 

feeling any better now? Hope youre wrapped up under the duvet!

8dpo for me and bfn! Expected :D Temps are -still- on the rise though. Hopefuly ill get a massive dip tomorrow and 2 days later a bfp! Wishful thinking but a girls gotta hope!

Hope youre all doing ok?

xx


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Onearth...sorry to hear about your hubby..hope he feels better soon!
> 
> Awww Charlotte...or should I call you chocolate? Thats so bloody CUTE!!!! And how sweet that they allow you to be such a big part of their daughters life. Congratulations on being her godmother! Shes a lucky little girl :)
> 
> i hope that you start to feel better soon chick. Getting colds at this point can be a good sign though since the immune system is repressing itself for implantation!
> 
> feeling any better now? Hope youre wrapped up under the duvet!
> 
> 8dpo for me and bfn! Expected :D Temps are -still- on the rise though. Hopefuly ill get a massive dip tomorrow and 2 days later a bfp! Wishful thinking but a girls gotta hope!
> 
> Hope youre all doing ok?
> 
> xx

i absolutely adore her and am blessed that they entrust her with me and from such an early age - shes now 3 - ive got loads of pics of her on my facebook page

half my flat is adult looking and the other half is for her, lil table and chairs, massive wicker box of toys, her bed etc - just brought her a load of painting stuff for her birthday as she loves to colour in, so i thought id get her into painting

shes so cute when shes on my iphone playing with Tom Cat - she tells him to go to bed, he repeats what she says, then she starts shouting at him for telling her to go to bed! shes hilarious!!!

im mega chuffed to be her god-mother - and especially as i didnt meet her mother till she was about 2 months old.

I dont think ive got a cold - one nostril is slightly runny, its just the waves of nausea and dizzyiness that im not liking

WOW look at your temp!!!!!!! I want temps like that :thumbup::happydance: cant wait to see your temps tomoz


----------



## sarahuk

Awww chick...it sounds like you two have so much fun together! i wish I was that close to my niece tbh. Shes very standoffish lol. Youll have to get a picture of you and her together next week for us!!

Are you feeling better now?


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Awww chick...it sounds like you two have so much fun together! i wish I was that close to my niece tbh. Shes very standoffish lol. Youll have to get a picture of you and her together next week for us!!
> 
> Are you feeling better now?

nooooo im not very photogenic lol

im ok, :cold: and wrapped up on the sofa, still feeling bit sick though - thought i was gonna throwup and pass out in sainsburys earlier - told my mum to go to get a drink at Coffee Republic so i could sit down and the smell of coffee made me start heaving so told mumto drink upso i could leave lol poor mum

its either a bug or my mind is playing tricks on me with ss lol

you ok?


----------



## sarahuk

Im going with SS!!! Maybe the dip is your body getting ready to implant! Be interesting to see what your temps do tomorrow!

Keep warm hun...drink lots of tea, hot water bottle and the duvet!

Im ok. Had a downer earlier this day..my midway lp crisis..now im coming out the other side :) We all have those days I guess!

Wow quiet in here today!


----------



## moter98

Morning all! Well, afternoon but it seems like morning since I can't seem to drag myself out of bed today, lol!


----------



## Pinky32

lol you and your pma!

i had a bad nights sleep, bedroom was cold, i was ill so kept waking up - think that may have something to do wiht my temps

glad your feeling better after meltdown hunny :hug:


----------



## Pinky32

tinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

did you have a lot to drink or was it a late night


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> tinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> did you have a lot to drink or was it a late night

Both!


----------



## Faythe

Allo ladies!


----------



## Pinky32

woooooooo hooooooo good girl

hiya faythe


----------



## moter98

Now just waiting To see my baby tonight. And yes, I know he's not a baby anymore, but he will always be MY baby, even when he's 60!


----------



## Faythe

How's we all?


----------



## moter98

I'm still only getting faint lines on my opk's. I usually have a progression and get a positive by cd11. I'm thinking I may O later this cycle. That would be something different cause I havent gotten a positive opk any later than cd11 ever!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> How's we all?

Good! How are you mummy?


----------



## Pinky32

of course he will - when hes old n wrinkly, he;s still your baby awwwwwww

lol dont ask faythe - imn bloody freezing - heating packed up yesterday afternoon and british gas wont get the part until wed

ive got a tiny elec heater - not good


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> woooooooo hooooooo good girl
> 
> hiya faythe

Pinky, you feeling better? 
I hope you get your heat on soon! Oh my, we would die here without it!!!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> I'm still only getting faint lines on my opk's. I usually have a progression and get a positive by cd11. I'm thinking I may O later this cycle. That would be something different cause I havent gotten a positive opk any later than cd11 ever!

you prob get a darker line tomoz then a positive mond night or tues morning


----------



## Faythe

That is different, Tina. Hope that O isn't too far away.

I'm OK just getting peeved with the whole ' don't buy anything before 12 weeks ' bollox. It's really starting to grate on me. That's 1/3 of my pregnancy that I feel I can't enjoy because of peoples stupid superstitions.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still only getting faint lines on my opk's. I usually have a progression and get a positive by cd11. I'm thinking I may O later this cycle. That would be something different cause I havent gotten a positive opk any later than cd11 ever!
> 
> you prob get a darker line tomoz then a positive mond night or tues morningClick to expand...

I'm very confused this cycle. I've had the ewcm for three days but cp still low and negative opk. Weird.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> woooooooo hooooooo good girl
> 
> hiya faythe
> 
> Pinky, you feeling better?
> I hope you get your heat on soon! Oh my, we would die here without it!!!Click to expand...

yeah the nausea and dizzyness have gone - just a little twinging in tummy but thats all now

its not too cold here - the snow is melting and it wasnt that cold out today - ive got loads of layers on to keep warm lol


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> That is different, Tina. Hope that O isn't too far away.
> 
> I'm OK just getting peeved with the whole ' don't buy anything before 12 weeks ' bollox. It's really starting to grate on me. That's 1/3 of my pregnancy that I feel I can't enjoy because of peoples stupid superstitions.

I didn't follow that rule with Aden. I got pregnant with him in sept and had already bought his crib, carseat and high chair in nov. Do have black Friday over there? The day after thanksgiving sales? That's when I got Aden's big items at a great discount. Dh thought I was crazy until I showed him how much money we saved. I think that you can't let that fear hold you back.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> woooooooo hooooooo good girl
> 
> hiya faythe
> 
> Pinky, you feeling better?
> I hope you get your heat on soon! Oh my, we would die here without it!!!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah the nausea and dizzyness have gone - just a little twinging in tummy but thats all now
> 
> its not too cold here - the snow is melting and it wasnt that cold out today - ive got loads of layers on to keep warm lolClick to expand...

Oh I see! Keep warm! Itwill affect your temps so don't freak out


----------



## Faythe

I think Amazon did a black friday last year?

It just grates on me that people say that and in turn makes me worried, when, I should enjoy all of my pregnancy. Not just from 12 weeks onwards.

Today I have just got on eBay:

White cellular blanket for 99p
2 unisex newborn sleepsuits for 99p
One piece coat newborn coat with mittens £1.70

Feel quite good about those prices!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I think Amazon did a black friday last year?
> 
> It just grates on me that people say that and in turn makes me worried, when, I should enjoy all of my pregnancy. Not just from 12 weeks onwards.
> 
> Today I have just got on eBay:
> 
> White cellular blanket for 99p
> 2 unisex newborn sleepsuits for 99p
> One piece coat newborn coat with mittens £1.70
> 
> Feel quite good about those prices!

Yes amazon does black Friday. There is also cyber Monday for the best online deals. 
Those are good prices! Don't let others get you down and stop worrying! Everything will be just fine. Just enjoy this time. Remember that 95% of what we worry about never comes to pass.


----------



## Faythe

Thanks hon :hugs:

Just figure the sooner I buy stuff then the less we're rushing about with at the end. Plus, we agreed that whilst some stuff will be bought new, that there are other bits we're happy to buy used given the time that LO's are using them for, eg - clothes.


----------



## moter98

I had Aden's room all ready by seven months pregnant lol! I was more than ready. I think you should get whatever you think and will be the least stressful for you. 
For me, I needed to get stuff sooner rather than later cause I too was worried we would have to rush when it was getting towards the end of the pregnancy


----------



## Faythe

That's what I'm worried about too. Being too casual and getting to the birth and thinking oh shit! We've not got everything lol


----------



## moter98

Do what works for you. And if you find a good deal, get it! It will save you money even if it has to sit unused for a few months


----------



## Faythe

Just looking at breast pumps on eBay. Few new ones on there at well under retail price hehe! Me likes! :D


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Just looking at breast pumps on eBay. Few new ones on there at well under retail price hehe! Me likes! :D

Not sure you want to buy breast pump on eBay. That's something you want to make sure is genuine. I think spending more in a good quality one will benefit you in future. It's something you can use with all the babies you have


----------



## Faythe

Hmmmm I suppose. Just seen new ones on there for like £20 cheaper than in store due to being bought but not able to breast feed. Perhaps you're right :)

Well, including posting I spent £12 on eBay. Got bargains this eve for sure :D


----------



## Tryingmybest

hey sorry I can't find where I left off last and not got time to read all pages but I'm fecking late and BFN. This really bothers me this messing about. Are my dates right? or am I not late at all? 

cry cry cry.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Hmmmm I suppose. Just seen new ones on there for like £20 cheaper than in store due to being bought but not able to breast feed. Perhaps you're right :)
> 
> Well, including posting I spent £12 on eBay. Got bargains this eve for sure :D

just my opinion, but i would rather buy that from a store. also, buy some extra accessories for it and a microwave sterilizer! they will come in handy those first months.


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> hey sorry I can't find where I left off last and not got time to read all pages but I'm fecking late and BFN. This really bothers me this messing about. Are my dates right? or am I not late at all?
> 
> cry cry cry.

it's hard to say from your chart because there aren't enough temps entered. how long is your cycle usually? have you been stressed? sometimes being stressed out can make you late if you are getting bfn's?


----------



## moter98

i am actually watching the superbowl this year. although i have no idea who is playing and will probably only watch the commercials, lol! friends coming over in a few hours. gonna be a fun night!


----------



## Faythe

You make perfect sence Tina. I've found a pump and set of bottles I want by Medela. Going to buy it next month :D


----------



## moter98

Medela is the best! That's the one I got too. Maybe look into a hands free bra for the pump. I really liked it even though I only bf for a week, lol! You don't have to sit there holding the bottles that way.


----------



## Faythe

Oooo thanks for the idea :D

I like the 'calma' teat they do too. Love the idea behind it.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Oooo thanks for the idea :D
> 
> I like the 'calma' teat they do too. Love the idea behind it.

my advice would be to not buy too many of the bottle nipples because every baby is different with what they like. with some, you have to try many different kinds before they find the one they like. i personally didn't have this problem, but i know lots of moms that did. i used the playtex drop-ins bottles. the ones with the disposable liners. i liked them because you could push all the air out of them. less gas for baby. a MUST for a colicky baby, lol! and they were very easy to clean.


----------



## Faythe

Okies, makes sense :D

Eeeek I'm getting uber excited


----------



## Pinky32

morning girls

after doing a massive wash load (17 pairs of socks! etc) i then found myself looking around my bedroom thinking i might start decorating it


----------



## moter98

Morning! What are your decorating plans pinky?


----------



## Pinky32

ive got so much energy today, im looking at my bedroom and thinking of painting it white

i have purple curtains, white/purple bedspread etc

im just about to go shopping so will make a start when i get back (if energy is still there lol)

did you have a good night watching superbowl?


----------



## moter98

Sounds like so much fun pinky! I'm off to work in an hour. 
Super Bowl was great!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> I'm still only getting faint lines on my opk's. I usually have a progression and get a positive by cd11. I'm thinking I may O later this cycle. That would be something different cause I havent gotten a positive opk any later than cd11 ever!

It will come today!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> That is different, Tina. Hope that O isn't too far away.
> 
> I'm OK just getting peeved with the whole ' don't buy anything before 12 weeks ' bollox. It's really starting to grate on me. That's 1/3 of my pregnancy that I feel I can't enjoy because of peoples stupid superstitions.

You do hear it a lot...from my experiences though think people are saying it for the individuals sake rather than the superstitions. Sorry for the next part im about to say hope it doesnt sound bad!!

But..since theres a lot of unsurity around the first trimester, think people think its better to not buy things for the upset factor. Its hard with any loss, but to then come home to a room full of stuff..its not pleasant. A mate of mine was buying from 5 weeks and she didnt get past 9 and she had a bit of a mental breakdown when she got home for all the stuff.

Its true that pregnancy is no guarentee at any stage, think many just tend to air on the side of caution to help minimise any potential upsets.

At the end of the day..everyone should do as they wish to do :) If someone doesnt think its right to buy before 12 weeks, dont buy! But if you are a person that wants too..then that is indeed your choice and thus should be respected

:)


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I think Amazon did a black friday last year?
> 
> It just grates on me that people say that and in turn makes me worried, when, I should enjoy all of my pregnancy. Not just from 12 weeks onwards.
> 
> Today I have just got on eBay:
> 
> White cellular blanket for 99p
> 2 unisex newborn sleepsuits for 99p
> One piece coat newborn coat with mittens £1.70
> 
> Feel quite good about those prices!

Id be feeling good about them too!! Bargains :D


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm I suppose. Just seen new ones on there for like £20 cheaper than in store due to being bought but not able to breast feed. Perhaps you're right :)
> 
> Well, including posting I spent £12 on eBay. Got bargains this eve for sure :D
> 
> just my opinion, but i would rather buy that from a store. also, buy some extra accessories for it and a microwave sterilizer! they will come in handy those first months.Click to expand...

My mate got her pump from amazon that was much cheaper than anywhere else...check there!


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies!

How you all doing today?

ohhh sounds like youre having a MUCH better day today pinkie...me happy!!! did you start the decorating? :D

GAH im so frustrated today. My temps are going consistently higher and higher. I tried ajedi mind trick on myself last night of "you will get bfp"...was guttered when I had a higher temp this morning, ran to bathroom and got bfn...BOOOO!!

I am sooo fed up of this tww now. I just know its not going to be a good outcome this month and just want to get to the other side of the tww now so i can feel some pma again!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> How you all doing today?
> 
> ohhh sounds like youre having a MUCH better day today pinkie...me happy!!! did you start the decorating? :D
> 
> GAH im so frustrated today. My temps are going consistently higher and higher. I tried ajedi mind trick on myself last night of "you will get bfp"...was guttered when I had a higher temp this morning, ran to bathroom and got bfn...BOOOO!!
> 
> I am sooo fed up of this tww now. I just know its not going to be a good outcome this month and just want to get to the other side of the tww now so i can feel some pma again!

You are only 9 dpo. You are not out yet! Sending lots of PMA your way!!


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks chick! Guess im just annoyed for testing, I didnt want too but couldnt help myself and had myself totally convinced that if I HAD caught the egg, id get a bfp today!

No testing now till 11dpo!

How u doing today ladY?


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Thanks chick! Guess im just annoyed for testing, I didnt want too but couldnt help myself and had myself totally convinced that if I HAD caught the egg, id get a bfp today!
> 
> No testing now till 11dpo!
> 
> How u doing today ladY?

Fx you get your bfp at 11 dpo!
I'm good. Still waiting on o. No positive opk yet. Looks like I'm having a later o for the first time ever.


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> How you all doing today?
> 
> ohhh sounds like youre having a MUCH better day today pinkie...me happy!!! did you start the decorating? :D
> 
> GAH im so frustrated today. My temps are going consistently higher and higher. I tried ajedi mind trick on myself last night of "you will get bfp"...was guttered when I had a higher temp this morning, ran to bathroom and got bfn...BOOOO!!
> 
> I am sooo fed up of this tww now. I just know its not going to be a good outcome this month and just want to get to the other side of the tww now so i can feel some pma again!

oi get your pma back now!



moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> How you all doing today?
> 
> ohhh sounds like youre having a MUCH better day today pinkie...me happy!!! did you start the decorating? :D
> 
> GAH im so frustrated today. My temps are going consistently higher and higher. I tried ajedi mind trick on myself last night of "you will get bfp"...was guttered when I had a higher temp this morning, ran to bathroom and got bfn...BOOOO!!
> 
> I am sooo fed up of this tww now. I just know its not going to be a good outcome this month and just want to get to the other side of the tww now so i can feel some pma again!
> 
> You are only 9 dpo. You are not out yet! Sending lots of PMA your way!!Click to expand...

well im sending a slap your way!



moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Thanks chick! Guess im just annoyed for testing, I didnt want too but couldnt help myself and had myself totally convinced that if I HAD caught the egg, id get a bfp today!
> 
> No testing now till 11dpo!
> 
> How u doing today ladY?
> 
> Fx you get your bfp at 11 dpo!
> I'm good. Still waiting on o. No positive opk yet. Looks like I'm having a later o for the first time ever.Click to expand...

come on ov!!!!! hurry up!

i feel it coming very sooooooooooon


----------



## moter98

Lol, on the slap pinky!


----------



## Pinky32

faythe - i think its a personal choice hun,like some pple want to know the sex of baby and some dont

if you want to go out and buy cute lil baby stuff then no-one should stop you

i understand what your saying - if you wait then you wont have enjoyed this part of the preggyness - personally, i think this must be the worst bit about being preggy as you dont have a massive bump so pple dont understand why you have that big fat cheesy grin on your face

I also understand what mad sarah is saying - some pple are cautious

i say - do what you want to!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Lol, on the slap pinky!

mad sarah is always telling me off for not having pma and now she is going against her own words of wisdom

big fat SLAP going up north!


----------



## Pinky32

OMG sarah - im seriously thinking of hopping on the train to slap you in person!!!

how can you think your out with a temp rise like that!!!!!!!!!!! :ignore:


----------



## moter98

My chart has spelled the letters WM. what do you think it's trying to tell me?
Why me perhaps?


----------



## Tryingmybest

Hey,

No af still. Think my cycles a long one this time. I'm waiting til Friday to test again. 34 day cycle looks like which means I may have missed ov.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Thanks chick! Guess im just annoyed for testing, I didnt want too but couldnt help myself and had myself totally convinced that if I HAD caught the egg, id get a bfp today!
> 
> No testing now till 11dpo!
> 
> How u doing today ladY?
> 
> Fx you get your bfp at 11 dpo!
> I'm good. Still waiting on o. No positive opk yet. Looks like I'm having a later o for the first time ever.Click to expand...

Im hoping that it comes for you later today! We need a positive something around here to pick up the pma!


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> Hey,
> 
> No af still. Think my cycles a long one this time. I'm waiting til Friday to test again. 34 day cycle looks like which means I may have missed ov.

Maybe you should keep temping so you will be able to confirm o?


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Thanks chick! Guess im just annoyed for testing, I didnt want too but couldnt help myself and had myself totally convinced that if I HAD caught the egg, id get a bfp today!
> 
> No testing now till 11dpo!
> 
> How u doing today ladY?
> 
> Fx you get your bfp at 11 dpo!
> I'm good. Still waiting on o. No positive opk yet. Looks like I'm having a later o for the first time ever.Click to expand...
> 
> Im hoping that it comes for you later today! We need a positive something around here to pick up the pma!Click to expand...

Haha! Well, you better get your PMA back really soon or pinky is gonna slap you!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> faythe - i think its a personal choice hun,like some pple want to know the sex of baby and some dont
> 
> if you want to go out and buy cute lil baby stuff then no-one should stop you
> 
> i understand what your saying - if you wait then you wont have enjoyed this part of the preggyness - personally, i think this must be the worst bit about being preggy as you dont have a massive bump so pple dont understand why you have that big fat cheesy grin on your face
> 
> I also understand what mad sarah is saying - some pple are cautious
> 
> i say - do what you want to!

Im not mad :O :cry:

Its definitely a personal thing though. Truth be told, I dont really know how I will be. With my bfp I knew things were wrong before I had the bfp, so with my pregnancy always being threatened I didnt get to think about this kinda stuff!

If Id had a positive, knew it was in the right place...Matt might have to hide the credit card lol.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Lol, on the slap pinky!
> 
> mad sarah is always telling me off for not having pma and now she is going against her own words of wisdom
> 
> big fat SLAP going up north!Click to expand...

Holy shit...I bloody felt that!!!

I cant help it :( I still blame the backfiring jedi mind trick ><


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> OMG sarah - im seriously thinking of hopping on the train to slap you in person!!!
> 
> how can you think your out with a temp rise like that!!!!!!!!!!! :ignore:

Yeah I have to admit the temps are heading the right direction. But the bfn was not! I swear, with the lack of symptoms, if i do get a bfp it iwll be a lovely surprise :)


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Thanks chick! Guess im just annoyed for testing, I didnt want too but couldnt help myself and had myself totally convinced that if I HAD caught the egg, id get a bfp today!
> 
> No testing now till 11dpo!
> 
> How u doing today ladY?
> 
> Fx you get your bfp at 11 dpo!
> I'm good. Still waiting on o. No positive opk yet. Looks like I'm having a later o for the first time ever.Click to expand...
> 
> Im hoping that it comes for you later today! We need a positive something around here to pick up the pma!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! Well, you better get your PMA back really soon or pinky is gonna slap you!Click to expand...

Hmmm yeah...noticed that...kinda scared!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> My chart has spelled the letters WM. what do you think it's trying to tell me?
> Why me perhaps?

your LP is going to give the letter B

We Made Baby!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> My chart has spelled the letters WM. what do you think it's trying to tell me?
> Why me perhaps?

its saying "Wednesday Mummy"


----------



## Pinky32

sarah - :ignore:

until you start getting positive again :ignore:

well, ive just done one coat of white paint throughout my bedroom, all cleaned up, chicken roasting in oven (hate hot meat)

trying - how long was your last cycle?


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> My chart has spelled the letters WM. what do you think it's trying to tell me?
> Why me perhaps?
> 
> your LP is going to give the letter B
> 
> We Made Baby!Click to expand...

Haha! That would be lovely


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> My chart has spelled the letters WM. what do you think it's trying to tell me?
> Why me perhaps?
> 
> its saying "Wednesday Mummy"Click to expand...

Maybe I will o on wed!


----------



## Pinky32

"Wishful Mentality"


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Lol, on the slap pinky!
> 
> mad sarah is always telling me off for not having pma and now she is going against her own words of wisdom
> 
> big fat SLAP going up north!Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit...I bloody felt that!!!
> 
> I cant help it :( I still blame the backfiring jedi mind trick ><Click to expand...

jedi has nothing to do with it

THINK POSITIVE!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> "Wishful Mentality"

I'm wishing here!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> "Wishful Mentality"
> 
> I'm wishing here!!!!Click to expand...

even your chart is :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

Hello!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> "Wishful Mentality"
> 
> I'm wishing here!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> even your chart is :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha!


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, sorry for being so crap at keeping in touch, have been working loads . I spoke to a gynocologist at work regarding my stupid ultrasound. So at the moment I have endometrosis/ ?pcos/ ? Removel of the whole left ovary/ I just feel like that last pregnancy was my 'miricle' one and only pregnancy. I feel so low now. Sorry girls I just need to vent on you agian! Just want the baby I lost in July back. I want it so badly. X


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, sorry for being so crap at keeping in touch, have been working loads . I spoke to a gynocologist at work regarding my stupid ultrasound. So at the moment I have endometrosis/ ?pcos/ ? Removel of the whole left ovary/ I just feel like that last pregnancy was my 'miricle' one and only pregnancy. I feel so low now. Sorry girls I just need to vent on you agian! Just want the baby I lost in July back. I want it so badly. X

awwww hunny im so sorry :hugs:

do they have to remove it - i know if its pcos you can take medication, i think its clomid but dont quote me on that

have a chat with them and ask them what can be done now - removal is the last resort but having said that, i read a journal yesterday of someone who had one removed and went on to have a baby

in the meantime, and i know its no conselence (however its spelt) - massive hug to you

:hug:


----------



## rooster100

Thanks pinky!! You girls are like a lovely shining lighthouse in all the miserable darkness. Will keep you updated. In also going to hypnotherapy tomorrow to help me just real about this while TTC thing as its taking over my life. Will let u k know how that goes. Xx


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Thanks pinky!! You girls are like a lovely shining lighthouse in all the miserable darkness. Will keep you updated. In also going to hypnotherapy tomorrow to help me just real about this while TTC thing as its taking over my life. Will let u k know how that goes. Xx


your in my thoughts hun, plse keep me updated

good luck tomorrow - it will do you the world of good
x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarah - :ignore:
> 
> until you start getting positive again :ignore:
> 
> well, ive just done one coat of white paint throughout my bedroom, all cleaned up, chicken roasting in oven (hate hot meat)
> 
> trying - how long was your last cycle?

I have my pma back! :happydance: 9dpo is way too early. My bfp is just warming up thats all. My temps are going up because its snuggling in. Yes, thats what im intending to believe until i get that bfp or the witch hits!

Youve been such a busy girl..now you must sit still and relax for the rest of the night!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> "Wishful Mentality"

Crossing fingers, toes, and matts viking manhood! :grr:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Lol, on the slap pinky!
> 
> mad sarah is always telling me off for not having pma and now she is going against her own words of wisdom
> 
> big fat SLAP going up north!Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit...I bloody felt that!!!
> 
> I cant help it :( I still blame the backfiring jedi mind trick ><Click to expand...
> 
> jedi has nothing to do with it
> 
> THINK POSITIVE!Click to expand...

Think Positive, Be Positive, Pee positive! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, sorry for being so crap at keeping in touch, have been working loads . I spoke to a gynocologist at work regarding my stupid ultrasound. So at the moment I have endometrosis/ ?pcos/ ? Removel of the whole left ovary/ I just feel like that last pregnancy was my 'miricle' one and only pregnancy. I feel so low now. Sorry girls I just need to vent on you agian! Just want the baby I lost in July back. I want it so badly. X

Oh sweetheart...

I wish I could come give you a real life hug. I know how hard it is to hit a low point and get caught back in the emotions of a loss. Its been one of the hardest things Ive mentally had to come to terms with. 

We will be blessed with our forever babies. Our happy and healthy babies. They are coming my love. We just have to keep our eyes forward. When we hit periods of distress its only natural that we get caught back in the events that weve had to go through. The path we choose to take is an incredibly hard one at the best of times. When you go through what we have gone through it changes everything.

Youll get through this difficult spot I promise you. And one day, it will be a different kind of pain. An ache yes, but it stops being as raw as it still most likely is now.

Much love and hugs to you dear. We are all always here for you and know what youre going through. Any time you need to let it all out...you go ahead and do that. We will be sat right here with you sending all our love and hugs to you <3

xxx


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> sarah - :ignore:
> 
> until you start getting positive again :ignore:
> 
> well, ive just done one coat of white paint throughout my bedroom, all cleaned up, chicken roasting in oven (hate hot meat)
> 
> trying - how long was your last cycle?
> 
> I have my pma back! :happydance: 9dpo is way too early. My bfp is just warming up thats all. My temps are going up because its snuggling in. Yes, thats what im intending to believe until i get that bfp or the witch hits!
> 
> Youve been such a busy girl..now you must sit still and relax for the rest of the night!Click to expand...

about bloody time :dohh:

yeah yeah woteva!!! i cant believe ive done so much
- went shopping
- had a long walk
- painted one coat of paint to bedroom
- tidied bedroom
- put away yesterdays laundry
- cooked dinner
- complained to asda as they still havent delivered my order
- tidied living room
- tidied kitchen
- de-scaled toilet (hard hard water where i live)#
- painted nails

i think thats it


----------



## Pinky32

why do i keep looking at my chart hoping that it will suddenly change for the better on its own


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, sorry for being so crap at keeping in touch, have been working loads . I spoke to a gynocologist at work regarding my stupid ultrasound. So at the moment I have endometrosis/ ?pcos/ ? Removel of the whole left ovary/ I just feel like that last pregnancy was my 'miricle' one and only pregnancy. I feel so low now. Sorry girls I just need to vent on you agian! Just want the baby I lost in July back. I want it so badly. X

sorry you are having such a tough time rooster. praying for you!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Lol, on the slap pinky!
> 
> mad sarah is always telling me off for not having pma and now she is going against her own words of wisdom
> 
> big fat SLAP going up north!Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit...I bloody felt that!!!
> 
> I cant help it :( I still blame the backfiring jedi mind trick ><Click to expand...
> 
> jedi has nothing to do with it
> 
> THINK POSITIVE!Click to expand...
> 
> Think Positive, Be Positive, Pee positive! :thumbup:Click to expand...

haha! love it


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> sarah - :ignore:
> 
> until you start getting positive again :ignore:
> 
> well, ive just done one coat of white paint throughout my bedroom, all cleaned up, chicken roasting in oven (hate hot meat)
> 
> trying - how long was your last cycle?
> 
> I have my pma back! :happydance: 9dpo is way too early. My bfp is just warming up thats all. My temps are going up because its snuggling in. Yes, thats what im intending to believe until i get that bfp or the witch hits!
> 
> Youve been such a busy girl..now you must sit still and relax for the rest of the night!Click to expand...
> 
> about bloody time :dohh:
> 
> yeah yeah woteva!!! i cant believe ive done so much
> - went shopping
> - had a long walk
> - painted one coat of paint to bedroom
> - tidied bedroom
> - put away yesterdays laundry
> - cooked dinner
> - complained to asda as they still havent delivered my order
> - tidied living room
> - tidied kitchen
> - de-scaled toilet (hard hard water where i live)#
> - painted nails
> 
> i think thats itClick to expand...

i'm tired just reading what you all did today!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> why do i keep looking at my chart hoping that it will suddenly change for the better on its own

what do you mean, it looks great!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> sarah - :ignore:
> 
> until you start getting positive again :ignore:
> 
> well, ive just done one coat of white paint throughout my bedroom, all cleaned up, chicken roasting in oven (hate hot meat)
> 
> trying - how long was your last cycle?
> 
> I have my pma back! :happydance: 9dpo is way too early. My bfp is just warming up thats all. My temps are going up because its snuggling in. Yes, thats what im intending to believe until i get that bfp or the witch hits!
> 
> Youve been such a busy girl..now you must sit still and relax for the rest of the night!Click to expand...
> 
> about bloody time :dohh:
> 
> yeah yeah woteva!!! i cant believe ive done so much
> - went shopping
> - had a long walk
> - painted one coat of paint to bedroom
> - tidied bedroom
> - put away yesterdays laundry
> - cooked dinner
> - complained to asda as they still havent delivered my order
> - tidied living room
> - tidied kitchen
> - de-scaled toilet (hard hard water where i live)#
> - painted nails
> 
> i think thats itClick to expand...
> 
> i'm tired just reading what you all did today!Click to expand...

i had so much energy today - wont last - shoulder is now killing me


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> why do i keep looking at my chart hoping that it will suddenly change for the better on its own
> 
> what do you mean, it looks great!Click to expand...

ive been trying to find info about temp rises that early -plus ive been having really light pinching cramps for 2-3 days now


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> why do i keep looking at my chart hoping that it will suddenly change for the better on its own
> 
> what do you mean, it looks great!Click to expand...
> 
> ive been trying to find info about temp rises that early -plus ive been having really light pinching cramps for 2-3 days nowClick to expand...

remember that your heat has been out and that may affect your temps too!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> sarah - :ignore:
> 
> until you start getting positive again :ignore:
> 
> well, ive just done one coat of white paint throughout my bedroom, all cleaned up, chicken roasting in oven (hate hot meat)
> 
> trying - how long was your last cycle?
> 
> I have my pma back! :happydance: 9dpo is way too early. My bfp is just warming up thats all. My temps are going up because its snuggling in. Yes, thats what im intending to believe until i get that bfp or the witch hits!
> 
> Youve been such a busy girl..now you must sit still and relax for the rest of the night!Click to expand...
> 
> about bloody time :dohh:
> 
> yeah yeah woteva!!! i cant believe ive done so much
> - went shopping
> - had a long walk
> - painted one coat of paint to bedroom
> - tidied bedroom
> - put away yesterdays laundry
> - cooked dinner
> - complained to asda as they still havent delivered my order
> - tidied living room
> - tidied kitchen
> - de-scaled toilet (hard hard water where i live)#
> - painted nails
> 
> i think thats itClick to expand...
> 
> i'm tired just reading what you all did today!Click to expand...
> 
> i had so much energy today - wont last - shoulder is now killing meClick to expand...

i've had zero energy today. can't wait to go to sleep tonight. i will probably be out by 9pm tonight, if not before


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> why do i keep looking at my chart hoping that it will suddenly change for the better on its own
> 
> what do you mean, it looks great!Click to expand...
> 
> ive been trying to find info about temp rises that early -plus ive been having really light pinching cramps for 2-3 days nowClick to expand...
> 
> remember that your heat has been out and that may affect your temps too!Click to expand...

possibly, but the heater i have in my living room is actually pumping out a lot of heat,my bedroom is a bit cold though


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> why do i keep looking at my chart hoping that it will suddenly change for the better on its own
> 
> what do you mean, it looks great!Click to expand...
> 
> ive been trying to find info about temp rises that early -plus ive been having really light pinching cramps for 2-3 days nowClick to expand...
> 
> remember that your heat has been out and that may affect your temps too!Click to expand...
> 
> possibly, but the heater i have in my living room is actually pumping out a lot of heat,my bedroom is a bit cold thoughClick to expand...

i bet it is not the same temp in there that it usually is.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> sarah - :ignore:
> 
> until you start getting positive again :ignore:
> 
> well, ive just done one coat of white paint throughout my bedroom, all cleaned up, chicken roasting in oven (hate hot meat)
> 
> trying - how long was your last cycle?
> 
> I have my pma back! :happydance: 9dpo is way too early. My bfp is just warming up thats all. My temps are going up because its snuggling in. Yes, thats what im intending to believe until i get that bfp or the witch hits!
> 
> Youve been such a busy girl..now you must sit still and relax for the rest of the night!Click to expand...
> 
> about bloody time :dohh:
> 
> yeah yeah woteva!!! i cant believe ive done so much
> - went shopping
> - had a long walk
> - painted one coat of paint to bedroom
> - tidied bedroom
> - put away yesterdays laundry
> - cooked dinner
> - complained to asda as they still havent delivered my order
> - tidied living room
> - tidied kitchen
> - de-scaled toilet (hard hard water where i live)#
> - painted nails
> 
> i think thats itClick to expand...
> 
> i'm tired just reading what you all did today!Click to expand...
> 
> i had so much energy today - wont last - shoulder is now killing meClick to expand...
> 
> i've had zero energy today. can't wait to go to sleep tonight. i will probably be out by 9pm tonight, if not beforeClick to expand...

im so tired and want to go to bed

i arranged for my weekly shopping to be delivered between 7pm-9pm and at 10pm i called them chasing it and was told he was running upto 2 hours late

well its now 11.10pm and hes still not here!

i waited to have my dinner in case he turned up, then ate it quickly so it didnt get cold if they turned up, now want to go to bed but cant in case he still delivers

no idea what the last delivery time is - i think its 11pm so if hes running behind then it might be after midnight

ive already complained on the phone and email a very strong complaint

wait until tomorrow when i call them - i will go mental atthem!!!


----------



## SKP

Hey ladies :hi:

Im excited, I got a call back for interview for medical office receptionist. Hopefully I get it. They have others to interview, I will know Friday.

Anyhoo, how are ya all doing?

My temp is still rising, but I had a messed day today. 3-4 dpo, no signs yet.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> sarah - :ignore:
> 
> until you start getting positive again :ignore:
> 
> well, ive just done one coat of white paint throughout my bedroom, all cleaned up, chicken roasting in oven (hate hot meat)
> 
> trying - how long was your last cycle?
> 
> I have my pma back! :happydance: 9dpo is way too early. My bfp is just warming up thats all. My temps are going up because its snuggling in. Yes, thats what im intending to believe until i get that bfp or the witch hits!
> 
> Youve been such a busy girl..now you must sit still and relax for the rest of the night!Click to expand...
> 
> about bloody time :dohh:
> 
> yeah yeah woteva!!! i cant believe ive done so much
> - went shopping
> - had a long walk
> - painted one coat of paint to bedroom
> - tidied bedroom
> - put away yesterdays laundry
> - cooked dinner
> - complained to asda as they still havent delivered my order
> - tidied living room
> - tidied kitchen
> - de-scaled toilet (hard hard water where i live)#
> - painted nails
> 
> i think thats itClick to expand...
> 
> i'm tired just reading what you all did today!Click to expand...
> 
> i had so much energy today - wont last - shoulder is now killing meClick to expand...
> 
> i've had zero energy today. can't wait to go to sleep tonight. i will probably be out by 9pm tonight, if not beforeClick to expand...
> 
> im so tired and want to go to bed
> 
> i arranged for my weekly shopping to be delivered between 7pm-9pm and at 10pm i called them chasing it and was told he was running upto 2 hours late
> 
> well its now 11.10pm and hes still not here!
> 
> i waited to have my dinner in case he turned up, then ate it quickly so it didnt get cold if they turned up, now want to go to bed but cant in case he still delivers
> 
> no idea what the last delivery time is - i think its 11pm so if hes running behind then it might be after midnight
> 
> ive already complained on the phone and email a very strong complaint
> 
> wait until tomorrow when i call them - i will go mental atthem!!!Click to expand...

oh wow, that's really late to deliver! they should give a discount for being so late.


----------



## Pinky32

SKP said:


> Hey ladies :hi:
> 
> Im excited, I got a call back for interview for medical office receptionist. Hopefully I get it. They have others to interview, I will know Friday.
> 
> Anyhoo, how are ya all doing?
> 
> My temp is still rising, but I had a messed day today. 3-4 dpo, no signs yet.

yayyyy thats brilliant!!! 

fingers crossed 



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> sarah - :ignore:
> 
> until you start getting positive again :ignore:
> 
> well, ive just done one coat of white paint throughout my bedroom, all cleaned up, chicken roasting in oven (hate hot meat)
> 
> trying - how long was your last cycle?
> 
> I have my pma back! :happydance: 9dpo is way too early. My bfp is just warming up thats all. My temps are going up because its snuggling in. Yes, thats what im intending to believe until i get that bfp or the witch hits!
> 
> Youve been such a busy girl..now you must sit still and relax for the rest of the night!Click to expand...
> 
> about bloody time :dohh:
> 
> yeah yeah woteva!!! i cant believe ive done so much
> - went shopping
> - had a long walk
> - painted one coat of paint to bedroom
> - tidied bedroom
> - put away yesterdays laundry
> - cooked dinner
> - complained to asda as they still havent delivered my order
> - tidied living room
> - tidied kitchen
> - de-scaled toilet (hard hard water where i live)#
> - painted nails
> 
> i think thats itClick to expand...
> 
> i'm tired just reading what you all did today!Click to expand...
> 
> i had so much energy today - wont last - shoulder is now killing meClick to expand...
> 
> i've had zero energy today. can't wait to go to sleep tonight. i will probably be out by 9pm tonight, if not beforeClick to expand...
> 
> im so tired and want to go to bed
> 
> i arranged for my weekly shopping to be delivered between 7pm-9pm and at 10pm i called them chasing it and was told he was running upto 2 hours late
> 
> well its now 11.10pm and hes still not here!
> 
> i waited to have my dinner in case he turned up, then ate it quickly so it didnt get cold if they turned up, now want to go to bed but cant in case he still delivers
> 
> no idea what the last delivery time is - i think its 11pm so if hes running behind then it might be after midnight
> 
> ive already complained on the phone and email a very strong complaint
> 
> wait until tomorrow when i call them - i will go mental atthem!!!Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow, that's really late to deliver! they should give a discount for being so late.Click to expand...


im livid! if they offer me a discount voucher i will tell her blunt to shove it up her arse!

its now nearly 11.30pm


----------



## moter98

i would be so upset too! that's way too late.


----------



## Pinky32

SKP said:


> Hey ladies :hi:
> 
> Im excited, I got a call back for interview for medical office receptionist. Hopefully I get it. They have others to interview, I will know Friday.
> 
> Anyhoo, how are ya all doing?
> 
> My temp is still rising, but I had a messed day today. 3-4 dpo, no signs yet.




moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> sarah - :ignore:
> 
> until you start getting positive again :ignore:
> 
> well, ive just done one coat of white paint throughout my bedroom, all cleaned up, chicken roasting in oven (hate hot meat)
> 
> trying - how long was your last cycle?
> 
> I have my pma back! :happydance: 9dpo is way too early. My bfp is just warming up thats all. My temps are going up because its snuggling in. Yes, thats what im intending to believe until i get that bfp or the witch hits!
> 
> Youve been such a busy girl..now you must sit still and relax for the rest of the night!Click to expand...
> 
> about bloody time :dohh:
> 
> yeah yeah woteva!!! i cant believe ive done so much
> - went shopping
> - had a long walk
> - painted one coat of paint to bedroom
> - tidied bedroom
> - put away yesterdays laundry
> - cooked dinner
> - complained to asda as they still havent delivered my order
> - tidied living room
> - tidied kitchen
> - de-scaled toilet (hard hard water where i live)#
> - painted nails
> 
> i think thats itClick to expand...
> 
> i'm tired just reading what you all did today!Click to expand...
> 
> i had so much energy today - wont last - shoulder is now killing meClick to expand...
> 
> i've had zero energy today. can't wait to go to sleep tonight. i will probably be out by 9pm tonight, if not beforeClick to expand...
> 
> im so tired and want to go to bed
> 
> i arranged for my weekly shopping to be delivered between 7pm-9pm and at 10pm i called them chasing it and was told he was running upto 2 hours late
> 
> well its now 11.10pm and hes still not here!
> 
> i waited to have my dinner in case he turned up, then ate it quickly so it didnt get cold if they turned up, now want to go to bed but cant in case he still delivers
> 
> no idea what the last delivery time is - i think its 11pm so if hes running behind then it might be after midnight
> 
> ive already complained on the phone and email a very strong complaint
> 
> wait until tomorrow when i call them - i will go mental atthem!!!Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow, that's really late to deliver! they should give a discount for being so late.Click to expand...




moter98 said:


> i would be so upset too! that's way too late.

im angry but i also need the things i ordered

ive paid for this! im going to be getting on the phone to them first thing in the morning - i want a refund of something worth while

i told them i had plans to go out to dinner and that i had to cancel it having waited an extra hour - their taking the p**s


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> sarah - :ignore:
> 
> until you start getting positive again :ignore:
> 
> well, ive just done one coat of white paint throughout my bedroom, all cleaned up, chicken roasting in oven (hate hot meat)
> 
> trying - how long was your last cycle?
> 
> I have my pma back! :happydance: 9dpo is way too early. My bfp is just warming up thats all. My temps are going up because its snuggling in. Yes, thats what im intending to believe until i get that bfp or the witch hits!
> 
> Youve been such a busy girl..now you must sit still and relax for the rest of the night!Click to expand...
> 
> about bloody time :dohh:
> 
> yeah yeah woteva!!! i cant believe ive done so much
> - went shopping
> - had a long walk
> - painted one coat of paint to bedroom
> - tidied bedroom
> - put away yesterdays laundry
> - cooked dinner
> - complained to asda as they still havent delivered my order
> - tidied living room
> - tidied kitchen
> - de-scaled toilet (hard hard water where i live)#
> - painted nails
> 
> i think thats itClick to expand...

Im tired just reading that list lol!

Did they come yet? Bloody joke they are!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> why do i keep looking at my chart hoping that it will suddenly change for the better on its own

Youre going to get another rise in the morning! Cant wait to see it!

I predict I shall have a decline :) Maybe not a huge one, but a decline still!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> why do i keep looking at my chart hoping that it will suddenly change for the better on its own
> 
> Youre going to get another rise in the morning! Cant wait to see it!
> 
> I predict I shall have a decline :) Maybe not a huge one, but a decline still!Click to expand...

Sarah, you need some of your own PMA!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> why do i keep looking at my chart hoping that it will suddenly change for the better on its own
> 
> what do you mean, it looks great!Click to expand...
> 
> ive been trying to find info about temp rises that early -plus ive been having really light pinching cramps for 2-3 days nowClick to expand...
> 
> remember that your heat has been out and that may affect your temps too!Click to expand...

True that!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> sarah - :ignore:
> 
> until you start getting positive again :ignore:
> 
> well, ive just done one coat of white paint throughout my bedroom, all cleaned up, chicken roasting in oven (hate hot meat)
> 
> trying - how long was your last cycle?
> 
> I have my pma back! :happydance: 9dpo is way too early. My bfp is just warming up thats all. My temps are going up because its snuggling in. Yes, thats what im intending to believe until i get that bfp or the witch hits!
> 
> Youve been such a busy girl..now you must sit still and relax for the rest of the night!Click to expand...
> 
> about bloody time :dohh:
> 
> yeah yeah woteva!!! i cant believe ive done so much
> - went shopping
> - had a long walk
> - painted one coat of paint to bedroom
> - tidied bedroom
> - put away yesterdays laundry
> - cooked dinner
> - complained to asda as they still havent delivered my order
> - tidied living room
> - tidied kitchen
> - de-scaled toilet (hard hard water where i live)#
> - painted nails
> 
> i think thats itClick to expand...
> 
> i'm tired just reading what you all did today!Click to expand...
> 
> i had so much energy today - wont last - shoulder is now killing meClick to expand...
> 
> i've had zero energy today. can't wait to go to sleep tonight. i will probably be out by 9pm tonight, if not beforeClick to expand...
> 
> im so tired and want to go to bed
> 
> i arranged for my weekly shopping to be delivered between 7pm-9pm and at 10pm i called them chasing it and was told he was running upto 2 hours late
> 
> well its now 11.10pm and hes still not here!
> 
> i waited to have my dinner in case he turned up, then ate it quickly so it didnt get cold if they turned up, now want to go to bed but cant in case he still delivers
> 
> no idea what the last delivery time is - i think its 11pm so if hes running behind then it might be after midnight
> 
> ive already complained on the phone and email a very strong complaint
> 
> wait until tomorrow when i call them - i will go mental atthem!!!Click to expand...

You want to go nuclear. They cant get away with treating their customers so willy nilly. I mean, if hes running late but still doing his deliveries..is he going to turn up at 2am or something?!

What a mess!


----------



## sarahuk

SKP said:


> Hey ladies :hi:
> 
> Im excited, I got a call back for interview for medical office receptionist. Hopefully I get it. They have others to interview, I will know Friday.
> 
> Anyhoo, how are ya all doing?
> 
> My temp is still rising, but I had a messed day today. 3-4 dpo, no signs yet.

Im doing good thanks :) Congrats on the second interview! :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> why do i keep looking at my chart hoping that it will suddenly change for the better on its own
> 
> Youre going to get another rise in the morning! Cant wait to see it!
> 
> I predict I shall have a decline :) Maybe not a huge one, but a decline still!Click to expand...

hey dont be positive for me and not yourself


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> why do i keep looking at my chart hoping that it will suddenly change for the better on its own
> 
> Youre going to get another rise in the morning! Cant wait to see it!
> 
> I predict I shall have a decline :) Maybe not a huge one, but a decline still!Click to expand...
> 
> Sarah, you need some of your own PMA!Click to expand...

Its not so much lack of PMA that makes me say that :) Its just, have you SEEN my temps? I dont think ive EVER had a temp that high lol. I doubt it can get any higher. Plus shouldnt it be levelling out anyway? Im 10dpo now today and ive had my progesterone peak. I thought that was when things take an easy keel and then start to go down near when af is due?


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> sarah - :ignore:
> 
> until you start getting positive again :ignore:
> 
> well, ive just done one coat of white paint throughout my bedroom, all cleaned up, chicken roasting in oven (hate hot meat)
> 
> trying - how long was your last cycle?
> 
> I have my pma back! :happydance: 9dpo is way too early. My bfp is just warming up thats all. My temps are going up because its snuggling in. Yes, thats what im intending to believe until i get that bfp or the witch hits!
> 
> Youve been such a busy girl..now you must sit still and relax for the rest of the night!Click to expand...
> 
> about bloody time :dohh:
> 
> yeah yeah woteva!!! i cant believe ive done so much
> - went shopping
> - had a long walk
> - painted one coat of paint to bedroom
> - tidied bedroom
> - put away yesterdays laundry
> - cooked dinner
> - complained to asda as they still havent delivered my order
> - tidied living room
> - tidied kitchen
> - de-scaled toilet (hard hard water where i live)#
> - painted nails
> 
> i think thats itClick to expand...
> 
> i'm tired just reading what you all did today!Click to expand...
> 
> i had so much energy today - wont last - shoulder is now killing meClick to expand...
> 
> i've had zero energy today. can't wait to go to sleep tonight. i will probably be out by 9pm tonight, if not beforeClick to expand...
> 
> im so tired and want to go to bed
> 
> i arranged for my weekly shopping to be delivered between 7pm-9pm and at 10pm i called them chasing it and was told he was running upto 2 hours late
> 
> well its now 11.10pm and hes still not here!
> 
> i waited to have my dinner in case he turned up, then ate it quickly so it didnt get cold if they turned up, now want to go to bed but cant in case he still delivers
> 
> no idea what the last delivery time is - i think its 11pm so if hes running behind then it might be after midnight
> 
> ive already complained on the phone and email a very strong complaint
> 
> wait until tomorrow when i call them - i will go mental atthem!!!Click to expand...
> 
> You want to go nuclear. They cant get away with treating their customers so willy nilly. I mean, if hes running late but still doing his deliveries..is he going to turn up at 2am or something?!
> 
> What a mess!Click to expand...

he prob stopped delivering at 11pm

im going to go mental at them!

i emailed them again to say it was 11.30 and still no delivery and i wanted compensation and not to bother giving me vouchers or a free delivery


----------



## Pinky32

how come you both come on just as im going to bed


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> why do i keep looking at my chart hoping that it will suddenly change for the better on its own
> 
> Youre going to get another rise in the morning! Cant wait to see it!
> 
> I predict I shall have a decline :) Maybe not a huge one, but a decline still!Click to expand...
> 
> hey dont be positive for me and not yourselfClick to expand...

Oh im not being negative honey :) I just think im about to ready to level off. I only have 3 more days of LP left now, and surely i shouldnt be rising at this point :)


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> sarah - :ignore:
> 
> until you start getting positive again :ignore:
> 
> well, ive just done one coat of white paint throughout my bedroom, all cleaned up, chicken roasting in oven (hate hot meat)
> 
> trying - how long was your last cycle?
> 
> I have my pma back! :happydance: 9dpo is way too early. My bfp is just warming up thats all. My temps are going up because its snuggling in. Yes, thats what im intending to believe until i get that bfp or the witch hits!
> 
> Youve been such a busy girl..now you must sit still and relax for the rest of the night!Click to expand...
> 
> about bloody time :dohh:
> 
> yeah yeah woteva!!! i cant believe ive done so much
> - went shopping
> - had a long walk
> - painted one coat of paint to bedroom
> - tidied bedroom
> - put away yesterdays laundry
> - cooked dinner
> - complained to asda as they still havent delivered my order
> - tidied living room
> - tidied kitchen
> - de-scaled toilet (hard hard water where i live)#
> - painted nails
> 
> i think thats itClick to expand...
> 
> i'm tired just reading what you all did today!Click to expand...
> 
> i had so much energy today - wont last - shoulder is now killing meClick to expand...
> 
> i've had zero energy today. can't wait to go to sleep tonight. i will probably be out by 9pm tonight, if not beforeClick to expand...
> 
> im so tired and want to go to bed
> 
> i arranged for my weekly shopping to be delivered between 7pm-9pm and at 10pm i called them chasing it and was told he was running upto 2 hours late
> 
> well its now 11.10pm and hes still not here!
> 
> i waited to have my dinner in case he turned up, then ate it quickly so it didnt get cold if they turned up, now want to go to bed but cant in case he still delivers
> 
> no idea what the last delivery time is - i think its 11pm so if hes running behind then it might be after midnight
> 
> ive already complained on the phone and email a very strong complaint
> 
> wait until tomorrow when i call them - i will go mental atthem!!!Click to expand...
> 
> You want to go nuclear. They cant get away with treating their customers so willy nilly. I mean, if hes running late but still doing his deliveries..is he going to turn up at 2am or something?!
> 
> What a mess!Click to expand...
> 
> he prob stopped delivering at 11pm
> 
> im going to go mental at them!
> 
> i emailed them again to say it was 11.30 and still no delivery and i wanted compensation and not to bother giving me vouchers or a free deliveryClick to expand...

Id day it on thick in the morning if I was you. Tell them that you are a sick lady and that you had nothing in the house and were unable to go out and stock up. That they caused you suffering and stress!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> how come you both come on just as im going to bed

Perhaps its a sign you should....stay up!!

Matt made me watch Supersize me (hes sick and lounging in bed watching stuffs), and all it did was make me obsess about how much I wanted a bigmac supersized!

So now its finished and here I am! :yipee:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> why do i keep looking at my chart hoping that it will suddenly change for the better on its own
> 
> Youre going to get another rise in the morning! Cant wait to see it!
> 
> I predict I shall have a decline :) Maybe not a huge one, but a decline still!Click to expand...
> 
> hey dont be positive for me and not yourselfClick to expand...
> 
> Oh im not being negative honey :) I just think im about to ready to level off. I only have 3 more days of LP left now, and surely i shouldnt be rising at this point :)Click to expand...

but your still rising so its a good sign



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> sarah - :ignore:
> 
> until you start getting positive again :ignore:
> 
> well, ive just done one coat of white paint throughout my bedroom, all cleaned up, chicken roasting in oven (hate hot meat)
> 
> trying - how long was your last cycle?
> 
> I have my pma back! :happydance: 9dpo is way too early. My bfp is just warming up thats all. My temps are going up because its snuggling in. Yes, thats what im intending to believe until i get that bfp or the witch hits!
> 
> Youve been such a busy girl..now you must sit still and relax for the rest of the night!Click to expand...
> 
> about bloody time :dohh:
> 
> yeah yeah woteva!!! i cant believe ive done so much
> - went shopping
> - had a long walk
> - painted one coat of paint to bedroom
> - tidied bedroom
> - put away yesterdays laundry
> - cooked dinner
> - complained to asda as they still havent delivered my order
> - tidied living room
> - tidied kitchen
> - de-scaled toilet (hard hard water where i live)#
> - painted nails
> 
> i think thats itClick to expand...
> 
> i'm tired just reading what you all did today!Click to expand...
> 
> i had so much energy today - wont last - shoulder is now killing meClick to expand...
> 
> i've had zero energy today. can't wait to go to sleep tonight. i will probably be out by 9pm tonight, if not beforeClick to expand...
> 
> im so tired and want to go to bed
> 
> i arranged for my weekly shopping to be delivered between 7pm-9pm and at 10pm i called them chasing it and was told he was running upto 2 hours late
> 
> well its now 11.10pm and hes still not here!
> 
> i waited to have my dinner in case he turned up, then ate it quickly so it didnt get cold if they turned up, now want to go to bed but cant in case he still delivers
> 
> no idea what the last delivery time is - i think its 11pm so if hes running behind then it might be after midnight
> 
> ive already complained on the phone and email a very strong complaint
> 
> wait until tomorrow when i call them - i will go mental atthem!!!Click to expand...
> 
> You want to go nuclear. They cant get away with treating their customers so willy nilly. I mean, if hes running late but still doing his deliveries..is he going to turn up at 2am or something?!
> 
> What a mess!Click to expand...
> 
> he prob stopped delivering at 11pm
> 
> im going to go mental at them!
> 
> i emailed them again to say it was 11.30 and still no delivery and i wanted compensation and not to bother giving me vouchers or a free deliveryClick to expand...
> 
> Id day it on thick in the morning if I was you. Tell them that you are a sick lady and that you had nothing in the house and were unable to go out and stock up. That they caused you suffering and stress!Click to expand...

oh i will hun


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> how come you both come on just as im going to bed

How come you go to bed just as we come on?


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> how come you both come on just as im going to bed
> 
> How come you go to bed just as we come on?Click to expand...

hahahaha awesome...love it!!

And yeah..how come!? :winkwink:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> how come you both come on just as im going to bed
> 
> How come you go to bed just as we come on?Click to expand...

its 12.37pm :cry:


----------



## sarahuk

Night is still young!


----------



## Pinky32

but im not


----------



## sarahuk

So are!


----------



## Pinky32

ive done soooooooooooooooooooooo mcuh today - i need my bed


----------



## Pinky32

plus i need a good night sleep so see what mytemps will do


----------



## Pinky32

right im off now girls

tina - have a good evening

sarah - dont have a late one

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> gone


oops wrong way <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## moter98

Night pinky. Sleep tight


----------



## sarahuk

Ok sleep well chick!

MEssage me in the morning with your update!!!

Ill be off shortly too to work on my temp magic!

xx


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

dang, its 10:30PM and im still wide awake.


----------



## Pinky32

What a nightmare!! I was so angry last night i couldnt sleep properly and i know its mucked my temps up grrrr

I spoke to Asda who called the store who was supposed to make the delivery - they couldnt find my order! I went into one as I had an email confirming my order, when i called to complain last night they could see me order, bit of a coincidence that the store couldnt find it despite me being told last night order was on the van and running late!

She was insisting that the earliest they could deliver was tomorrow, which I refused, she triedto palm me off with a refund, which I refused as no store will deliver at short notice now.

She put me on hold and spoke to store again, and guess what? he found my order!!!! He made no apology or excuse as to why my order wasnt delivered last night.

They are delivering tonight between 7pm-9pm and she offered me a £10 E-voucher - I told her to stove it as i would never use asda again so shes refunding me £10 instead

Persistance paid off!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> What a nightmare!! I was so angry last night i couldnt sleep properly and i know its mucked my temps up grrrr
> 
> I spoke to Asda who called the store who was supposed to make the delivery - they couldnt find my order! I went into one as I had an email confirming my order, when i called to complain last night they could see me order, bit of a coincidence that the store couldnt find it despite me being told last night order was on the van and running late!
> 
> She was insisting that the earliest they could deliver was tomorrow, which I refused, she triedto palm me off with a refund, which I refused as no store will deliver at short notice now.
> 
> She put me on hold and spoke to store again, and guess what? he found my order!!!! He made no apology or excuse as to why my order wasnt delivered last night.
> 
> They are delivering tonight between 7pm-9pm and she offered me a £10 E-voucher - I told her to stove it as i would never use asda again so shes refunding me £10 instead
> 
> Persistance paid off!

Way to go pinky!


----------



## Pinky32

Tina!!!!!

To quote a line from one of my fav films - "I Love You - I F***ing Love you!!"

:hug:

just wanted you to know that


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> What a nightmare!! I was so angry last night i couldnt sleep properly and i know its mucked my temps up grrrr
> 
> I spoke to Asda who called the store who was supposed to make the delivery - they couldnt find my order! I went into one as I had an email confirming my order, when i called to complain last night they could see me order, bit of a coincidence that the store couldnt find it despite me being told last night order was on the van and running late!
> 
> She was insisting that the earliest they could deliver was tomorrow, which I refused, she triedto palm me off with a refund, which I refused as no store will deliver at short notice now.
> 
> She put me on hold and spoke to store again, and guess what? he found my order!!!! He made no apology or excuse as to why my order wasnt delivered last night.
> 
> They are delivering tonight between 7pm-9pm and she offered me a £10 E-voucher - I told her to stove it as i would never use asda again so shes refunding me £10 instead
> 
> Persistance paid off!
> 
> Way to go pinky!Click to expand...

it really annoyed me that one minute he couldnt find my order and the next he found it and still didnt say sorry

i laughed out loud when she said she was going to give me an e-voucher - i said to her "do you really think i would ever use you again after this"

:rofl:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Tina!!!!!
> 
> To quote a line from one of my fav films - "I Love You - I F***ing Love you!!"
> 
> :hug:
> 
> just wanted you to know that

I f$#ing love you too pinky!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> What a nightmare!! I was so angry last night i couldnt sleep properly and i know its mucked my temps up grrrr
> 
> I spoke to Asda who called the store who was supposed to make the delivery - they couldnt find my order! I went into one as I had an email confirming my order, when i called to complain last night they could see me order, bit of a coincidence that the store couldnt find it despite me being told last night order was on the van and running late!
> 
> She was insisting that the earliest they could deliver was tomorrow, which I refused, she triedto palm me off with a refund, which I refused as no store will deliver at short notice now.
> 
> She put me on hold and spoke to store again, and guess what? he found my order!!!! He made no apology or excuse as to why my order wasnt delivered last night.
> 
> They are delivering tonight between 7pm-9pm and she offered me a £10 E-voucher - I told her to stove it as i would never use asda again so shes refunding me £10 instead
> 
> Persistance paid off!
> 
> Way to go pinky!Click to expand...
> 
> it really annoyed me that one minute he couldnt find my order and the next he found it and still didnt say sorry
> 
> i laughed out loud when she said she was going to give me an e-voucher - i said to her "do you really think i would ever use you again after this"
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

At least she gave you ten of your order. Most places here wouldn't.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Tina!!!!!
> 
> To quote a line from one of my fav films - "I Love You - I F***ing Love you!!"
> 
> :hug:
> 
> just wanted you to know that
> 
> I f$#ing love you too pinky!Click to expand...

awwwww thank you :kiss:



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> What a nightmare!! I was so angry last night i couldnt sleep properly and i know its mucked my temps up grrrr
> 
> I spoke to Asda who called the store who was supposed to make the delivery - they couldnt find my order! I went into one as I had an email confirming my order, when i called to complain last night they could see me order, bit of a coincidence that the store couldnt find it despite me being told last night order was on the van and running late!
> 
> She was insisting that the earliest they could deliver was tomorrow, which I refused, she triedto palm me off with a refund, which I refused as no store will deliver at short notice now.
> 
> She put me on hold and spoke to store again, and guess what? he found my order!!!! He made no apology or excuse as to why my order wasnt delivered last night.
> 
> They are delivering tonight between 7pm-9pm and she offered me a £10 E-voucher - I told her to stove it as i would never use asda again so shes refunding me £10 instead
> 
> Persistance paid off!
> 
> Way to go pinky!Click to expand...
> 
> it really annoyed me that one minute he couldnt find my order and the next he found it and still didnt say sorry
> 
> i laughed out loud when she said she was going to give me an e-voucher - i said to her "do you really think i would ever use you again after this"
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> At least she gave you ten of your order. Most places here wouldn't.Click to expand...

once he found my order, they had to give me something as it was their muck up - she tried to fob me off with a delivery tomorrow but i stood my ground

Dont mess with the Pink one!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Tina!!!!!
> 
> To quote a line from one of my fav films - "I Love You - I F***ing Love you!!"
> 
> :hug:
> 
> just wanted you to know that
> 
> I f$#ing love you too pinky!Click to expand...
> 
> awwwww thank you :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> What a nightmare!! I was so angry last night i couldnt sleep properly and i know its mucked my temps up grrrr
> 
> I spoke to Asda who called the store who was supposed to make the delivery - they couldnt find my order! I went into one as I had an email confirming my order, when i called to complain last night they could see me order, bit of a coincidence that the store couldnt find it despite me being told last night order was on the van and running late!
> 
> She was insisting that the earliest they could deliver was tomorrow, which I refused, she triedto palm me off with a refund, which I refused as no store will deliver at short notice now.
> 
> She put me on hold and spoke to store again, and guess what? he found my order!!!! He made no apology or excuse as to why my order wasnt delivered last night.
> 
> They are delivering tonight between 7pm-9pm and she offered me a £10 E-voucher - I told her to stove it as i would never use asda again so shes refunding me £10 instead
> 
> Persistance paid off!Click to expand...
> 
> Way to go pinky!Click to expand...
> 
> it really annoyed me that one minute he couldnt find my order and the next he found it and still didnt say sorry
> 
> i laughed out loud when she said she was going to give me an e-voucher - i said to her "do you really think i would ever use you again after this"
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> At least she gave you ten of your order. Most places here wouldn't.Click to expand...
> 
> once he found my order, they had to give me something as it was their muck up - she tried to fob me off with a delivery tomorrow but i stood my ground
> 
> Dont mess with the Pink one!Click to expand...

Sounds like they don't k ow what they are doing. I would never order from them again either


----------



## Pinky32

no, i never will

dont know why i did as they screwed up last time - i had ordered a banofee cheesecake (steve likes it) and they delivered a double chocolate cheesecake! - I dont eat anything with chocolate in it! (only chocolate bars) so i emailed to complain and got my money back and they told me to keep the cheesecake - wtf am i going to do with it, ive already told them i dont eat chocolate!! lol


----------



## moter98

I will eat it! I love chocolate, yum.


----------



## Pinky32

i'll post it to you then, its in my freezer


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> What a nightmare!! I was so angry last night i couldnt sleep properly and i know its mucked my temps up grrrr
> 
> I spoke to Asda who called the store who was supposed to make the delivery - they couldnt find my order! I went into one as I had an email confirming my order, when i called to complain last night they could see me order, bit of a coincidence that the store couldnt find it despite me being told last night order was on the van and running late!
> 
> She was insisting that the earliest they could deliver was tomorrow, which I refused, she triedto palm me off with a refund, which I refused as no store will deliver at short notice now.
> 
> She put me on hold and spoke to store again, and guess what? he found my order!!!! He made no apology or excuse as to why my order wasnt delivered last night.
> 
> They are delivering tonight between 7pm-9pm and she offered me a £10 E-voucher - I told her to stove it as i would never use asda again so shes refunding me £10 instead
> 
> Persistance paid off!

Important part is tht your temps are still elevated, and its the temp as a whole rather than individual temps that count. Temps still look good to me :)

LOL what a mes with Asda!! They are a bloody joke I tell you. Good that you stuck to your guns though and got a refund! WOOT! :D


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Tina!!!!!
> 
> To quote a line from one of my fav films - "I Love You - I F***ing Love you!!"
> 
> :hug:
> 
> just wanted you to know that

Awwww :)


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Tina!!!!!
> 
> To quote a line from one of my fav films - "I Love You - I F***ing Love you!!"
> 
> :hug:
> 
> just wanted you to know that
> 
> Awwww :)Click to expand...

Sarah - I Love You - I F***ing Love you!!!! :hug:

Hmmmm now im wanting to watch that film lol


----------



## Pinky32

my god, its only 1.40pm and all i want to do is go to bed! im achy and sleepy


----------



## moter98

yahoo mail is down. i am annoyed


----------



## Pinky32

ahhhhh wondered why i hadnt got an email from you in past hour lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ahhhhh wondered why i hadnt got an email from you in past hour lol

i thought there was something wrong with my iphone, so i spent all this time googling that. then i tried to log in to my email online and it still won't work. :shrug:


----------



## Pinky32

well your just have to message me on here - i need an update

just make sure to empty your inbox lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> well your just have to message me on here - i need an update
> 
> just make sure to empty your inbox lol

no news anyway. :growlmad:


----------



## Pinky32

awake?


----------



## moter98

nope


----------



## Pinky32

ahhhhhh ok - well you cant expect miracles if still sleeping


----------



## Pinky32

is that pic aden at xmas?


----------



## moter98

Yes. He loved opening his presents


----------



## Pinky32

i bet!

awww bless him

sure you dont want to send him on a longggggggggggg holiday to his aunty pinky?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i bet!
> 
> awww bless him
> 
> sure you dont want to send him on a longggggggggggg holiday to his aunty pinky?

Lol! Sorry I would miss him too much. 

I think dh may be pregnant. He's been sleeping for twelve hours!


----------



## Faythe

Hallo girlies!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i bet!
> 
> awww bless him
> 
> sure you dont want to send him on a longggggggggggg holiday to his aunty pinky?
> 
> Lol! Sorry I would miss him too much.
> 
> I think dh may be pregnant. He's been sleeping for twelve hours!Click to expand...

boooooo - worth me asking though lol

yayyyy he can go thru the labour then lol


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Tina!!!!!
> 
> To quote a line from one of my fav films - "I Love You - I F***ing Love you!!"
> 
> :hug:
> 
> just wanted you to know that
> 
> Awwww :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sarah - I Love You - I F***ing Love you!!!! :hug:
> 
> Hmmmm now im wanting to watch that film lolClick to expand...

Hahaha omg so much love today!!!

PINKY AND TINA!! I LOVE YOU - I F***ING LOVE YOU!!!! :hug:

xxxx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ahhhhh wondered why i hadnt got an email from you in past hour lol
> 
> i thought there was something wrong with my iphone, so i spent all this time googling that. then i tried to log in to my email online and it still won't work. :shrug:Click to expand...

DOH!! :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

are you guys still alive?


----------



## moter98

Still here!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

still alive last i checked. :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

well its 6.15pm - what are the chances of asda turning up between 7pm-9pm ????

OnErth - glad your still alive :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Still here!!!!

Im here now too! Or atleast trying to be...its sloowwww around here!


----------



## sarahuk

How is everyone today? :)


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Still here!!!!
> 
> Im here now too! Or atleast trying to be...its sloowwww around here!Click to expand...

I know! Been driving me crazy trying to log on to bnb for the last hour. It's very spotty


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> How is everyone today? :)

Good!! Got an almost positive opk. TWW here I come! How are you. Still got that PMA going strong?


----------



## Pinky32

finally!


----------



## Pinky32

gwan tina!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

wheres ma girls?


----------



## moter98

Bnb is so slow


----------



## Pinky32

verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry slow


----------



## Pinky32

ok so im on my own in here so im gonn talk to myself

im like an old woman today, im creeking and so achy its untrue! and just now i bend down to pick some thing up and farted like a trooper!!!

hmmmm maybe this is why i live alone! :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

gas man is due tomoz morning 8am-10pm so again ive just had to drag the shelving unit from the kithen inthe lounge so he can get to boiler

im shattered


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ok so im on my own in here so im gonn talk to myself
> 
> im like an old woman today, im creeking and so achy its untrue! and just now i bend down to pick some thing up and farted like a trooper!!!
> 
> hmmmm maybe this is why i live alone! :rofl:

Lol! Bet my dh wishes he lived alone. Sometimes he wonders if I'm really female, lol!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> gas man is due tomoz morning 8am-10pm so again ive just had to drag the shelving unit from the kithen inthe lounge so he can get to boiler
> 
> im shattered

I hope
They get this all sorted fr you tomorrow


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok so im on my own in here so im gonn talk to myself
> 
> im like an old woman today, im creeking and so achy its untrue! and just now i bend down to pick some thing up and farted like a trooper!!!
> 
> hmmmm maybe this is why i live alone! :rofl:
> 
> Lol! Bet my dh wishes he lived alone. Sometimes he wonders if I'm really female, lol!Click to expand...

ive never farted in front of steve :blush:



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> gas man is due tomoz morning 8am-10pm so again ive just had to drag the shelving unit from the kithen inthe lounge so he can get to boiler
> 
> im shattered
> 
> I hope
> They get this all sorted fr you tomorrowClick to expand...

hope so - im mummy chocolate tomorrow - ive got my god daughter woooo hoooooo


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok so im on my own in here so im gonn talk to myself
> 
> im like an old woman today, im creeking and so achy its untrue! and just now i bend down to pick some thing up and farted like a trooper!!!
> 
> hmmmm maybe this is why i live alone! :rofl:
> 
> Lol! Bet my dh wishes he lived alone. Sometimes he wonders if I'm really female, lol!Click to expand...
> 
> ive never farted in front of steve :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> gas man is due tomoz morning 8am-10pm so again ive just had to drag the shelving unit from the kithen inthe lounge so he can get to boiler
> 
> im shatteredClick to expand...
> 
> I hope
> They get this all sorted fr you tomorrowClick to expand...
> 
> hope so - im mummy chocolate tomorrow - ive got my god daughter woooo hooooooClick to expand...

Never? Wow! I didn't either for the first year I suppose but when you live with someone there's only so long you can hold it in, lol!


----------



## Pinky32

yep never!!!!

its true, if we lived together we would

took me until about 6 months ago to pee in front of him


----------



## moter98

Haha! Yeah that's a tough one. I'm still not comfortable with that


----------



## Pinky32

i dont mind peeing but nothing else


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i dont mind peeing but nothing else

oh, no way!


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

right im off to bed now - midnight and gas man "might" be here early

have a good evening my lil american pie

:hug:


----------



## Pinky32

just remember hunny - i love you loads, care for you, worry about you

and

got your back!!!!

:hug:


----------



## moter98

night pinky! love you lots too. have a good nights rest and i'll talk to you bright and early. bright and early for me anyway.


----------



## moter98

Faythe, I need your expertise. This is an almost positive, not a positive, right?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0047.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0049.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## moter98

Well, I guess I know the answer now. I made sure not to drink anything this time and took another opk two hours later and......:wohoo: It's positive! No question this time. I'm heading to the TWW ladies!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0053.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pinky32

that last pic was def a positive hun xx


----------



## Faythe

1st nearly and second was positive. Woooooot! :D


----------



## Tryingmybest

:happydance: for motor


----------



## Tryingmybest

hey ladies.

I'm on a 34 day cycle how very nice of it!! :nope:


----------



## moter98

Have you tested trying?


----------



## moter98

Morning everyone! How are you all doing?
Faythe, any morning sickness yet?

Pinky, your temps are looking good! FX mine rise as nice as yours.

Sarah, where are you? Did you test today?

Rooster, how are you?


----------



## Faythe

What Tina said hon, have you tested?

Not physical sickness but lots of feeling really sick :( Bleugh!

How're you? x


----------



## Pinky32

morning tina

my heart sank this morning when i saw my temp

hope yours a better and higher than mine

youve got a lovely temp rise this morning


----------



## moter98

I was able to conduct my little opk experiment from before my surge this month and guess what? The wondfo opk turned positive before the expensive first response opk did, by about twelve hours! So no need to waste your money, the IC are really good!!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> What Tina said hon, have you tested?
> 
> Not physical sickness but lots of feeling really sick :( Bleugh!
> 
> How're you? x

Are you eating smaller meals every two hours? That might help. You are already halfway trough the first tri right? Once you get to secOnd tri you will be feeling great


----------



## Faythe

Indeed I am halfway. Tried smaller meals frequently but hasn't helped tbh. Quite bad in the evening too, odd.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> morning tina
> 
> my heart sank this morning when i saw my temp
> 
> hope yours a better and higher than mine
> 
> youve got a lovely temp rise this morning

I think your chart looks great pinky! You've got a rise if at least .4 everyday! That's very good! Mine rose a bit but. It above pre o temps yet. If I haven't o'd yet I think it will be sometime today. Hoping for a rise of 98+ tomorrow! This is the nerve wracking part, waiting to see if the temp goes up. But, it always has so I don't know why i still worry about it


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Indeed I am halfway. Tried smaller meals frequently but hasn't helped tbh. Quite bad in the evening too, odd.

How bout those motion sickness bands?


----------



## Pinky32

hun i think your looking at someone elses chart - mine has been decreasing since last sat

yours will keep rising - dont worry


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> hun i think your looking at someone elses chart - mine has been decreasing since last sat
> 
> yours will keep rising - dont worry

But remember that you have had the heat problem and are going to have a temp difference because you are not under the same conditions!! It really doesn't matter that your temps are down anyways because they are well above cover line. PMA pinky! PMA!!!!


----------



## Faythe

I'm considering it Tina.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I'm considering it Tina.

I've heard it helps and is one of the more universal things that works during pregnancy. They are called sea bands here. And you should wear one on both wrists. I actually already have some cause dh gets motion sickness on boats.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> hun i think your looking at someone elses chart - mine has been decreasing since last sat
> 
> yours will keep rising - dont worry
> 
> But remember that you have had the heat problem and are going to have a temp difference because you are not under the same conditions!! It really doesn't matter that your temps are down anyways because they are well above cover line. PMA pinky! PMA!!!!Click to expand...

im trying! im trying!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> hun i think your looking at someone elses chart - mine has been decreasing since last sat
> 
> yours will keep rising - dont worry
> 
> But remember that you have had the heat problem and are going to have a temp difference because you are not under the same conditions!! It really doesn't matter that your temps are down anyways because they are well above cover line. PMA pinky! PMA!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> im trying! im trying!Click to expand...

Lol! You are close to testing time already!


----------



## Pinky32

not at this rate lol


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today? :)
> 
> Good!! Got an almost positive opk. TWW here I come! How are you. Still got that PMA going strong?Click to expand...

Thats great news honey!! YAY!

No PMA has totally crashed and burned today. FF says I have possible implantation on CD21 and is possibly triphastic, and yeah my temps look good, but another bfn today. I just dont think its going to be my month again. Oh well..good job I have that appointment booked for friday to discuss where I go from here!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Well, I guess I know the answer now. I made sure not to drink anything this time and took another opk two hours later and......:wohoo: It's positive! No question this time. I'm heading to the TWW ladies!

Oh yay!! Look at that positive!!

WOOPT WOOOPT for +dpo!! :D xxxxx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Morning everyone! How are you all doing?
> Faythe, any morning sickness yet?
> 
> Pinky, your temps are looking good! FX mine rise as nice as yours.
> 
> Sarah, where are you? Did you test today?
> 
> Rooster, how are you?

Morning chickadee!

I did...and I thought I saw something. So dipped a second. Problem is I think it was just the antibody line. Theres a shadow on both but its inceredibly hard to see and so i think its just an evap :(

At 11dpo I do admit to now believing im out.

How about you hun? :D


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> hun i think your looking at someone elses chart - mine has been decreasing since last sat
> 
> yours will keep rising - dont worry
> 
> But remember that you have had the heat problem and are going to have a temp difference because you are not under the same conditions!! It really doesn't matter that your temps are down anyways because they are well above cover line. PMA pinky! PMA!!!!Click to expand...

Shes right. This is the problem with bbt...its all too variable.

Its also why i swear by vaginal temping now!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today? :)
> 
> Good!! Got an almost positive opk. TWW here I come! How are you. Still got that PMA going strong?Click to expand...
> 
> Thats great news honey!! YAY!
> 
> No PMA has totally crashed and burned today. FF says I have possible implantation on CD21 and is possibly triphastic, and yeah my temps look good, but another bfn today. I just dont think its going to be my month again. Oh well..good job I have that appointment booked for friday to discuss where I go from here!Click to expand...

Still hoping you get your bfp. :hugs:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone! How are you all doing?
> Faythe, any morning sickness yet?
> 
> Pinky, your temps are looking good! FX mine rise as nice as yours.
> 
> Sarah, where are you? Did you test today?
> 
> Rooster, how are you?
> 
> Morning chickadee!
> 
> I did...and I thought I saw something. So dipped a second. Problem is I think it was just the antibody line. Theres a shadow on both but its inceredibly hard to see and so i think its just an evap :(
> 
> At 11dpo I do admit to now believing im out.
> 
> How about you hun? :DClick to expand...

Could be a very faint line!!


----------



## Pinky32

i;ll do vag temps next cycle


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i;ll do vag temps next cycle

Unless of course you are Already pregnant!!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone! How are you all doing?
> Faythe, any morning sickness yet?
> 
> Pinky, your temps are looking good! FX mine rise as nice as yours.
> 
> Sarah, where are you? Did you test today?
> 
> Rooster, how are you?
> 
> Morning chickadee!
> 
> I did...and I thought I saw something. So dipped a second. Problem is I think it was just the antibody line. Theres a shadow on both but its inceredibly hard to see and so i think its just an evap :(
> 
> At 11dpo I do admit to now believing im out.
> 
> How about you hun? :DClick to expand...
> 
> Could be a very faint line!!Click to expand...

awww thanks chick...but in my mind i feel like time is seriously ticking away lol. This will be the second time now i had such strong charts and got af, just you watch! My body LOVES to tease me!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i;ll do vag temps next cycle

Its awesome. No longer have to think about whether youve had your gob open too long, and its said to be the most effective in terms of reliable temps :)


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i;ll do vag temps next cycle
> 
> unless of course you are already pregnant!!!!!!Click to expand...

exactly!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

oh bleugh


----------



## Pinky32

i feel sarahs gonna get a bfp


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone! How are you all doing?
> Faythe, any morning sickness yet?
> 
> Pinky, your temps are looking good! FX mine rise as nice as yours.
> 
> Sarah, where are you? Did you test today?
> 
> Rooster, how are you?
> 
> Morning chickadee!
> 
> I did...and I thought I saw something. So dipped a second. Problem is I think it was just the antibody line. Theres a shadow on both but its inceredibly hard to see and so i think its just an evap :(
> 
> At 11dpo I do admit to now believing im out.
> 
> How about you hun? :DClick to expand...
> 
> Could be a very faint line!!Click to expand...
> 
> awww thanks chick...but in my mind i feel like time is seriously ticking away lol. This will be the second time now i had such strong charts and got af, just you watch! My body LOVES to tease me!!Click to expand...

That would just not be fair with a temp dip AND triphasic chart!


----------



## Pinky32

playing with iphone
 



Attached Files:







iyla.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> playing with iphone

Adorable!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

she loves the paints i got her for her birthday
 



Attached Files:







iyla 2.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> she loves the paints i got her for her birthday

Oh that is so cute! Love the tiny table and chair


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Have you tested trying?

yep. BFN


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i feel sarahs gonna get a bfp

I really dont think so. Negative at this point makes me think Im probably out. Specially with my LP almost at an end


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> playing with iphone

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Have you tested trying?
> 
> yep. BFNClick to expand...

:(


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> she loves the paints i got her for her birthday
> 
> Oh that is so cute! Love the tiny table and chairClick to expand...

its from ikea - got it last year for her - fits her perfectly - less than £10 or the 2!!!



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i feel sarahs gonna get a bfp
> 
> I really dont think so. Negative at this point makes me think Im probably out. Specially with my LP almost at an endClick to expand...

11DPO!!!!! Enough said


----------



## sarahuk

meh meh meh!!!

On a plus side..I now have terrible backache. Not something I get with af so..pleaseeeeepleasepleasepleaseplease bfp gods...I think ive waited enough!!!
:sad2::sulk:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Pinky32

(not going to mention your creme eggs) :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

Creme eggs. I could eat one of those right now :D


----------



## rooster100

hi girls, hope everyone is well. had my hypnotherapy yesterday, was good. still no idea whats going to happen with my enlarged ovary! its quite frustrating. have such a bad headache today its hard to even type this! x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> (not going to mention your creme eggs) :rofl:

How could you hahaha


----------



## sarahuk

go to bed hun, best place for you!

Know we are thinking of you x


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> hi girls, hope everyone is well. had my hypnotherapy yesterday, was good. still no idea whats going to happen with my enlarged ovary! its quite frustrating. have such a bad headache today its hard to even type this! x

so glad you enjoyed the hypnotherapy hun, hope it really helped you

go to bed, turn off the light, mentally shrink that ovary!!!!

we're all thinking of you xxxxxxx



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> (not going to mention your creme eggs) :rofl:
> 
> How could you hahahaClick to expand...

you the one that ate them not me


----------



## Pinky32

Sleeping Snoring Beauty
 



Attached Files:







iyla 3.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SKP

Hey everyone,

You been busy chatters lol.

Cd 20 for me, having my progesterone test tomorrow. I decided not to do progesterone this cycle to see if i if not pregnant get af on my own. Then do clomid.

Had a temp drop yesterday, now its up again :)


----------



## SKP

Hey everyone,

You been busy chatters lol.

Cd 20 for me, having my progesterone test tomorrow. I decided not to do progesterone this cycle to see if i if not pregnant get af on my own. Then do clomid.

Had a temp drop yesterday, now its up again :)


----------



## moter98

Now my chart spells WMU. Wonder what it's tryin to tell me


----------



## moter98

moter98 said:


> Now my chart spells WMU. Wonder what it's tryin to tell me

Maybe a college for baby, lol!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Now my chart spells WMU. Wonder what it's tryin to tell me

we must unite


----------



## Pinky32

well mothering uterus


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Now my chart spells WMU. Wonder what it's tryin to tell me
> 
> we must uniteClick to expand...

Oh, lovely!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> well mothering uterus

:rofl:


----------



## moter98

Work My Uterus


----------



## Pinky32

:thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

ooooooh ive got it!!!


How about..........................................................

Will Make urchin!


----------



## Tryingmybest

shouldn't I be getting BFPs now if I'm coming onto day 35? where the hell is af? I've not been stressed??

(insert huge swear word)

pinky who is the little gorgeous girl? shes a sweetheart :)


----------



## Pinky32

how long was your last cycle?

shes my god daughter - im looking after her for a few days - shes the absolute love of my life


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ooooooh ive got it!!!
> 
> 
> How about..........................................................
> 
> Will Make urchin!

Lol!


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> shouldn't I be getting BFPs now if I'm coming onto day 35? where the hell is af? I've not been stressed??
> 
> (insert huge swear word)
> 
> pinky who is the little gorgeous girl? shes a sweetheart :)

It's hard to say because your chart is not complete. If you had continued temping its possible ff would move your o day.


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> how long was your last cycle?
> 
> shes my god daughter - im looking after her for a few days - shes the absolute love of my life

30 days. and she's so cute :cloud9:


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> shouldn't I be getting BFPs now if I'm coming onto day 35? where the hell is af? I've not been stressed??
> 
> (insert huge swear word)
> 
> pinky who is the little gorgeous girl? shes a sweetheart :)
> 
> It's hard to say because your chart is not complete. If you had continued temping its possible ff would move your o day.Click to expand...

oops. argh.


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies,

How you all doing today?

I just went to the pictures with Matt and saw The Grey...AH_MAY_ZING! Go see it!!

BFN this morning again..yay. And now im cramping. So fully expect af in the next day or two.

Take note charters..this is why it aint worth worrying over temps in the LP. This is the second time now in a matter of 3 months Ive had a triphastic triggered chart on FF and its been a bfn!

xxx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> How you all doing today?
> 
> I just went to the pictures with Matt and saw The Grey...AH_MAY_ZING! Go see it!!
> 
> BFN this morning again..yay. And now im cramping. So fully expect af in the next day or two.
> 
> Take note charters..this is why it aint worth worrying over temps in the LP. This is the second time now in a matter of 3 months Ive had a triphastic triggered chart on FF and its been a bfn!
> 
> xxx

WTF?! That is so not fair!! Triphasic should mean bfp. Sorry Sarah. Maybe it's still coming? There was another poster in here t didn't get bfp till 18 dpo!


----------



## sarahuk

Yup...everywhere I read said you could be 85% to 95% sure of a probable bfp. But I guess I just like to be difficult :D

I guess it could be just pains but...I think at this point id be just clutching at straws to try and attribute it to something else. Id be showing atleast SOME hcg by now surely.

Oh well..if its another bfn in the morning i will know for sure im out. But I reckon I shall have :witch: by then. :grr:


----------



## Pinky32

if your chart was mine, what would you be saying to me??????


----------



## sarahuk

meh thats no fair pinky!

Plus I ALWAYS get this the day before its going to come. I dont think this is a bullet i like my odds on dodging lol


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Yup...everywhere I read said you could be 85% to 95% sure of a probable bfp. But I guess I just like to be difficult :D
> 
> I guess it could be just pains but...I think at this point id be just clutching at straws to try and attribute it to something else. Id be showing atleast SOME hcg by now surely.
> 
> Oh well..if its another bfn in the morning i will know for sure im out. But I reckon I shall have :witch: by then. :grr:

Could be a later implanter or even later o than ff picked up. If you do not get your bfp I am gonna be upset! That is a definite triphasic chart. How could your temps stay up high like that and not be pregnant?


----------



## Pinky32

its all phsychological!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Yup...everywhere I read said you could be 85% to 95% sure of a probable bfp. But I guess I just like to be difficult :D
> 
> I guess it could be just pains but...I think at this point id be just clutching at straws to try and attribute it to something else. Id be showing atleast SOME hcg by now surely.
> 
> Oh well..if its another bfn in the morning i will know for sure im out. But I reckon I shall have :witch: by then. :grr:
> 
> Could be a later implanter or even later o than ff picked up. If you do not get your bfp I am gonna be upset! That is a definite triphasic chart. How could your temps stay up high like that and not be pregnant?Click to expand...

thank you!!! ive been saying that too! late implanter!


----------



## sarahuk

Been reading about people that say tey never got a bfp on an IC until way late, even on the 10miu ones, but did on a frer. Think I should get a frer? *contemplates*


----------



## Pinky32

why not try one in the morning with fmu


----------



## sarahuk

yeah am contemplating nipping to the chemist and getting one.


----------



## Pinky32

i thought frer's were something like 25miu


----------



## sarahuk

i read that it -can- pick up from as little as 7miu so...thats what tends to make it the most reliable but...dunno. meh


----------



## Pinky32

ok how about,.................. when af doesnt show up tomoz, get a bfp to test on sat


----------



## sarahuk

I think it will show tomorrow night so...not holding out any hope


----------



## Pinky32

if no af in morning then poas


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> i read that it -can- pick up from as little as 7miu so...thats what tends to make it the most reliable but...dunno. meh

I read it can pick up 6 mIU! Get a frer!!! Since your chart is triphasic I think it's worth it to spend the extra cash


----------



## Pinky32

oh blimey!

just found out 2 yes two pple have got bfps today!!!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> oh blimey!
> 
> just found out 2 yes two pple have got bfps today!!!!

Maybe you will be declaring yours tomorrow!


----------



## Pinky32

no chance


----------



## Pinky32

you have enough pma for everyone lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> no chance

Now if it were me, you'd be telling me its way early and I have plenty of time to get a bfp yet!


----------



## SKP

:hi:

Checking in to see how everyone is doing. 

My chart is looking good I think, I just hope if no possitive at all, my af will arrive on time. I did not take progesterone this time, only clomid


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> no chance
> 
> Now if it were me, you'd be telling me its way early and I have plenty of time to get a bfp yet!Click to expand...

oh blah blah im not listening, i have my la la ears on :ignore:



SKP said:


> :hi:
> 
> Checking in to see how everyone is doing.
> 
> My chart is looking good I think, I just hope if no possitive at all, my af will arrive on time. I did not take progesterone this time, only clomid

hi there

fingers crossed af stays away for you


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> you have enough pma for everyone lol

Somebody has to have some PMA around here, lol


----------



## moter98

SKP said:


> :hi:
> 
> Checking in to see how everyone is doing.
> 
> My chart is looking good I think, I just hope if no possitive at all, my af will arrive on time. I did not take progesterone this time, only clomid

Looks good. Have you tested yet?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> you have enough pma for everyone lol
> 
> Somebody has to have some PMA around here, lolClick to expand...

good cos i havent got any :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

Me neither lol

I picked up two frers tina. Did sneak off and do one  Almost immediately I thought I saw a line forming, but it very quickly turned into just an ominous shadow. I dragged matt in to see if he could see it too, and at 3min he could see a hint of a shadow. Since then we havent been able to get a picture of it, nor determine if its anything or nothing. But I do believe its nothing.

Even had charlotte squinting at it lol. Im seing the doctor in 12 hours. Will take another test in the morning before I go since its due date, or possibly the day before due date. Should I use the frer u think over the IC?


----------



## Pinky32

12 hours - omg you never get up that early :rofl:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Me neither lol
> 
> I picked up two frers tina. Did sneak off and do one  Almost immediately I thought I saw a line forming, but it very quickly turned into just an ominous shadow. I dragged matt in to see if he could see it too, and at 3min he could see a hint of a shadow. Since then we havent been able to get a picture of it, nor determine if its anything or nothing. But I do believe its nothing.
> 
> Even had charlotte squinting at it lol. Im seing the doctor in 12 hours. Will take another test in the morning before I go since its due date, or possibly the day before due date. Should I use the frer u think over the IC?

Me, I would dip both! Test with FMU. If that really was a line it will show up better in the morning. FX that's the start of your bfp!


----------



## moter98

Pinky, don't make me slap some PMA into you.

You too Sarah


----------



## sarahuk

IC and frer it is then! 

Lol pinky...Ill probably be zombied tho...so im not sure if it would be capable of being considered..."up"..!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky, don't make me slap some PMA into you.
> 
> You too Sarah

sorry hun, the cramps in my tummy are over riding any pma



sarahuk said:


> IC and frer it is then!
> 
> Lol pinky...Ill probably be zombied tho...so im not sure if it would be capable of being considered..."up"..!

want me to wake you up lol


----------



## moter98

It's too early for AF cramps isn't it?


----------



## Pinky32

i think im constipated :cry:


----------



## sarahuk

Matt will have his mask off by that point and snoring like a bomb going off...ill be awake 

A friend posted me a link to this websbite which is really interesting.

It tells you what your body is/isnt doing based on your CD!

https://www.thebabycorner.com/category/103/ Check it out!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> It's too early for AF cramps isn't it?

with my cycles who knows lol anything is possible


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> It's too early for AF cramps isn't it?

Told her that...but she doesnt listen to me tina!

Same when i told her decreasing temps isnt a worry mid way, only a day or two before ad due...but nooo..no listen to sarah!! :D


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> It's too early for AF cramps isn't it?
> 
> with my cycles who knows lol anything is possibleClick to expand...

I hope not AF cramps.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> It's too early for AF cramps isn't it?
> 
> Told her that...but she doesnt listen to me tina!
> 
> Same when i told her decreasing temps isnt a worry mid way, only a day or two before ad due...but nooo..no listen to sarah!! :DClick to expand...

I told you that too pinky!
She doesn't listen to us Sarah


----------



## Tryingmybest

well the day is coming to an end and nothing. Come on someone please tell me what's wrong? long random cycle? I have 0 symtoms. I could just cry it's messing about like this. Really unfair.


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> It's too early for AF cramps isn't it?
> 
> Told her that...but she doesnt listen to me tina!
> 
> Same when i told her decreasing temps isnt a worry mid way, only a day or two before ad due...but nooo..no listen to sarah!! :DClick to expand...

i am here you know

ive been having light cramps since something like 3dpo



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> It's too early for AF cramps isn't it?
> 
> with my cycles who knows lol anything is possibleClick to expand...
> 
> I hope not AF cramps.Click to expand...

thanks hun, me too



moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> It's too early for AF cramps isn't it?
> 
> Told her that...but she doesnt listen to me tina!
> 
> Same when i told her decreasing temps isnt a worry mid way, only a day or two before ad due...but nooo..no listen to sarah!! :DClick to expand...
> 
> I told you that too pinky!
> She doesn't listen to us SarahClick to expand...

oi im still here!


----------



## sarahuk

Tryingmybest said:


> well the day is coming to an end and nothing. Come on someone please tell me what's wrong? long random cycle? I have 0 symtoms. I could just cry it's messing about like this. Really unfair.

the only person who can really answer that is your doctor..think you should make an appointment!

Just checked my CP...ive only done it a couple of times but I think its in a low position, and I think its firm...not liking my chances now!

And agree tina...she ignores us..you should put her in the naughty corner!


----------



## Pinky32

wheres the cp supposed to be?


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Hope eveyone is well. Any news? I was at work all day and find it impossible to catch up on all your conversation! 
Had to listen to alot of baby talk today as two of my best friends are heavily pregnant. Have a double baby shower on sat! Help me!! 
I want to be pregnant so badly! I know I'm not the only one here that feels like that! Had a negative opk this morning and I'm cycle day 10. Normally I ovulate early, like day 8 so I don't know whats going on. Was thinking... I wonder if my enlarged bleeding left ovary ovulates at all? Or maybe my right is the only one that does? Xxxx


----------



## sarahuk

i THINK its meant to go high and soft...low and hard means af i think.


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> wheres the cp supposed to be?

They say it's supposed to stay high when your pregnant and drop down before af but everyone woman is different! X


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls! Hope eveyone is well. Any news? I was at work all day and find it impossible to catch up on all your conversation!
> Had to listen to alot of baby talk today as two of my best friends are heavily pregnant. Have a double baby shower on sat! Help me!!
> I want to be pregnant so badly! I know I'm not the only one here that feels like that! Had a negative opk this morning and I'm cycle day 10. Normally I ovulate early, like day 8 so I don't know whats going on. Was thinking... I wonder if my enlarged bleeding left ovary ovulates at all? Or maybe my right is the only one that does? Xxxx

Hey sweetie!

Good to hear from you!! :hugs:

How are you holding up? When do you next see someone about whats going on?

Im not sure about the ovary. I guess its possible that its still working as intended! I would say assume that it is (albeit more painfully) until someone tells you otherwise.

Its possible that with everything going on and with the stress and everything that its delayed your ov a little bit. Im sure its coming though!

xxx


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls! Hope eveyone is well. Any news? I was at work all day and find it impossible to catch up on all your conversation!
> Had to listen to alot of baby talk today as two of my best friends are heavily pregnant. Have a double baby shower on sat! Help me!!
> I want to be pregnant so badly! I know I'm not the only one here that feels like that! Had a negative opk this morning and I'm cycle day 10. Normally I ovulate early, like day 8 so I don't know whats going on. Was thinking... I wonder if my enlarged bleeding left ovary ovulates at all? Or maybe my right is the only one that does? Xxxx

hiya hun, so good to hear from you xxxx

i hear so mny pple ov from one ovary and thats when they have two "normal" ones

i would say you will ov but slightly later than "norm"



rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> wheres the cp supposed to be?
> 
> They say it's supposed to stay high when your pregnant and drop down before af but everyone woman is different! XClick to expand...

if everyones different why check it


----------



## sarahuk

true...not like i nknow what mine does anyway at the best of times...only did it three times lol


----------



## sarahuk

Hmm to read, or to crochet..tough question! Help!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> true...not like i nknow what mine does anyway at the best of times...only did it three times lol

me too

i dont mind doing it now but get a bit confused as to what im feeling

should i check it


----------



## rooster100

Thanks for your kind words girls! I guess I am only day 10 which is pretty early anyway. Will check again tomorrow! Alot can happen in 24 hours! Also pinky your temps are looking good! X


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Thanks for your kind words girls! I guess I am only day 10 which is pretty early anyway. Will check again tomorrow! Alot can happen in 24 hours! Also pinky your temps are looking good! X

whyn cant i stalk your chart :cry:

thanks hun, but if tina and sarah are paying you to say that i;ll slap them


----------



## sarahuk

LOL!!! Paranoia!!!!

Ye we need to see your chart Racheal!


----------



## sarahuk

yeah check ur CP Charlotte!


----------



## Pinky32

ok hold on and i'll do it


----------



## moter98

About cp after o. It is true that cp goes up high during pregnancy but this happens at different times for every woman. For some it will go up high before a bfp, but for some it will go up high months into the pregnancy. This is why it's not a reliable indicator.


----------



## Pinky32

oh blimey!
went into bedroom to check cp and iyla was awake needing a poo - well shes just done the biggest poo ive ever seen!
now wants warm milk and lying on sofa

ok so cp????????????? well i ran out of finger if that means anything - or at least, i couldnt find it


----------



## moter98

Really?!!!! That's good pinky. Now bring that PMA back


----------



## Pinky32

well i only checked briefly - it was either check cp or watch iyla make straining faces :rofl:

i could have gone past it though - is it possible to go past it? or is it a dead end (i just realised, if the cervix has a hole in it, its like our very own willy)


----------



## moter98

Off to a friends house. Back in a couple hours.


----------



## Pinky32

have a good evening hun xxxxx


----------



## moter98

You too!


----------



## SKP

No, I have not tested yet. Soon :)


----------



## Tryingmybest

morning girlies.

Right which test will pick up asap? I used a duo fertility test last night and got the faintest line ever. This morning, home bargin cheapy test = nothing.
WTF. Going outta my mind.


----------



## Pinky32

why did you stop temping?

what day did you ov last cycle?

id try a FRER as their meant to be good


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> why did you stop temping?
> 
> what day did you ov last cycle?
> 
> id try a FRER as their meant to be good

I stopped because I kept forgetting and got lazy. I only know when I ov'd according to my chart which was...17th of feb. For some reason all my input has gone off my chart!!!?? 

Whats a FRER? should I wait longer?


----------



## Faythe

FRER is first response early response :)

Good luck x


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> why did you stop temping?
> 
> what day did you ov last cycle?
> 
> id try a FRER as their meant to be good
> 
> I stopped because I kept forgetting and got lazy. I only know when I ov'd according to my chart which was...17th of feb. For some reason all my input has gone off my chart!!!??
> 
> Whats a FRER? should I wait longer?Click to expand...

the problem is, if you had continued temping ff may have moved the crosshairs to a later date as they are dotted crosshairs which means its unconfirmed


----------



## Tryingmybest

17th of jan I meant. So what was my faint line? then no line?

dont know what's going on. Need to wait.


----------



## sarahuk

yeah think you would have benefited from continuing to temp! Atleast until you had solid crosshairs.

13dpo...end of my LP...BFN. :sulk: :hissy: :Cry:


----------



## sarahuk

Depens on which test youre using. It could be that you are and one test isnt picking it up. Could be that your faint line might have been an evap. Its hard to tell.

What colour dye was the feint line one?


----------



## Tryingmybest

erm...the same as the other line? We checked it was within the time limit too and it was. 
It then disapeared?


----------



## Tryingmybest

and the test was by duo fertility. I got 2 free tests in the post. Second was cheap from home bargin.


----------



## rooster100

I don't have a chart girlies! Sorry! I did an opk this morning... Negative but I've come back to it now and there's a faint second line. I it ok to check it a few hours after or should it be checked in the first half an hour!? Xxx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> yeah think you would have benefited from continuing to temp! Atleast until you had solid crosshairs.
> 
> 13dpo...end of my LP...BFN. :sulk: :hissy: :Cry:

:sad2:


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> yeah think you would have benefited from continuing to temp! Atleast until you had solid crosshairs.
> 
> 13dpo...end of my LP...BFN. :sulk: :hissy: :Cry:

:hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> I don't have a chart girlies! Sorry! I did an opk this morning... Negative but I've come back to it now and there's a faint second line. I it ok to check it a few hours after or should it be checked in the first half an hour!? Xxx

lol you need to check them within something like5 mins - maybe do another one later tonight to see if the faint line is there or maybe darker :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> and the test was by duo fertility. I got 2 free tests in the post. Second was cheap from home bargin.

ok so i'd say to leave it until tomoz morning and do another test - it all depends on when you ov'd and its hard to tell by your chart as the crosshairs are dotted and not solid as it doesnt have many temps to go on


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> yeah think you would have benefited from continuing to temp! Atleast until you had solid crosshairs.
> 
> 13dpo...end of my LP...BFN. :sulk: :hissy: :Cry:
> 
> :sad2:Click to expand...

ooooh lovely solid crosshairs and rising temps :happydance::thumbup:

3DPO already


----------



## Faythe

Hey girlies :wave:


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> and the test was by duo fertility. I got 2 free tests in the post. Second was cheap from home bargin.
> 
> ok so i'd say to leave it until tomoz morning and do another test - it all depends on when you ov'd and its hard to tell by your chart as the crosshairs are dotted and not solid as it doesnt have many temps to go onClick to expand...


Yes that's what I'm planning. I will do better next month!


----------



## Tryingmybest

Faythe said:


> Hey girlies :wave:



Hey :thumbup:

how you feeling?


----------



## sarahuk

Tryingmybest said:


> erm...the same as the other line? We checked it was within the time limit too and it was.
> It then disapeared?

It is normal for tests to develop a second line appearance as the dye crosses over the indent line. This is why its best to not sit and stare it it for the first minute. If it dissapeared it was probably as the dye continued to move over the test.

Had it happen loads.

Sorry chick


----------



## Tryingmybest

:( just took a 2nd test BFN.

Where's my af then?

shit day :(


----------



## Faythe

Could you have ovulated later?


----------



## sarahuk

I think your best bet at this point is to make a doctors appointment chick. They can also bloodtest you for hcg and try and figure out whats going on.


----------



## moter98

Hi all! been a busy day off today. did some work for DH, went into town. was supposed to take an hour and half, but took much longer,lol! then laundry and little man has been a (fun) handful today. it's already 4pm here and i don't know where the day went! we are going to a fish fry tonight. we will see how that goes considering i don't like fish, lol!
how is everyone today?


----------



## SKP

Hey guys!

Remember I mentioned applying for a job? I got a call a week later, and im accepted :)


----------



## moter98

Congrats!


----------



## Pinky32

tina - youve been busy today hunny - fish supper sounds nice (do they do anything else than fish?)

SKP - well done!!!


----------



## SKP

Thank you! , I am extremely nervous haha


----------



## Pinky32

whats the job?


----------



## SKP

Medical Receptionist


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> tina - youve been busy today hunny - fish supper sounds nice (do they do anything else than fish?)
> 
> SKP - well done!!!

You will not believe this but I dont know! I have never been to a fish fry. Dh work associate invited us


----------



## moter98

SKP said:


> Thank you! , I am extremely nervous haha

The first day will be nerve wracking but I bet everyone will be very nice and helpful


----------



## Pinky32

SKP said:


> Medical Receptionist

brill!

you;ll be fine!



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> tina - youve been busy today hunny - fish supper sounds nice (do they do anything else than fish?)
> 
> SKP - well done!!!
> 
> You will not believe this but I dont know! I have never been to a fish fry. Dh work associate invited usClick to expand...

i have no idea what a fish fry is but i know over here you can get other foods in most restaurants

i never liked fish but sudenly got a liking for it, dont eat much meat lately


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> SKP said:
> 
> 
> Medical Receptionist
> 
> brill!
> 
> you;ll be fine!
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> tina - youve been busy today hunny - fish supper sounds nice (do they do anything else than fish?)
> 
> SKP - well done!!!Click to expand...
> 
> You will not believe this but I dont know! I have never been to a fish fry. Dh work associate invited usClick to expand...
> 
> i have no idea what a fish fry is but i know over here you can get other foods in most restaurants
> 
> i never liked fish but sudenly got a liking for it, dont eat much meat latelyClick to expand...

It's like a buffet, that's the special that night. I could order a burger if i wanted to but the fish fry is what people go there for. I wil try it. I imagine it's like your fish and chips.


----------



## Pinky32

oooh i hope not - cant stand out fish n chips lol

but even in our fish n chip shops you can get other foods

but give the fish a go - you might surprise yourself and like it


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> oooh i hope not - cant stand out fish n chips lol
> 
> but even in our fish n chip shops you can get other foods
> 
> but give the fish a go - you might surprise yourself and like it

As long as its heavily breaded I will like it. And I do like sunnies. My brother used to always catch then near our home and mom would bread and fry them. They were really good. I cannot stand salmon though. The smell makes me want to vomit. Can't imagine putting it anywhere near my mouth, lol!


----------



## Pinky32

no i dont like salmon either 

im into breaded fish at the moment - our fish n chip shops cover them in batter which is quite greasy


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> why did you stop temping?
> 
> what day did you ov last cycle?
> 
> id try a FRER as their meant to be good
> 
> I stopped because I kept forgetting and got lazy. I only know when I ov'd according to my chart which was...17th of feb. For some reason all my input has gone off my chart!!!??
> 
> Whats a FRER? should I wait longer?Click to expand...
> 
> the problem is, if you had continued temping ff may have moved the crosshairs to a later date as they are dotted crosshairs which means its unconfirmedClick to expand...




SKP said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Remember I mentioned applying for a job? I got a call a week later, and im accepted :)

Congrats! Well done x


----------



## Tryingmybest

morning. I think I will have to make an appointment. Another day gone and no af still.
I bought some tests. 2 left. A cb and a morrisons one. Will try hold off. 
Hate blood tests, huge phobia!


----------



## Pinky32

i dont like blood tests either hun but in dec i had loads done cos of possible mc so i asked them to take it from my hand instead of elbow - honestly didnt hurt a bit

all my future bloods will be done in my hand

fingers crossed af or bfp comes for you - limboland is not fun - tww is bad enough


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Hi all! been a busy day off today. did some work for DH, went into town. was supposed to take an hour and half, but took much longer,lol! then laundry and little man has been a (fun) handful today. it's already 4pm here and i don't know where the day went! we are going to a fish fry tonight. we will see how that goes considering i don't like fish, lol!
> how is everyone today?

Morning ladies!!!

Well I should say afternoon, cos thats what it feels like for me. I cant beleive I was up and awake at 7am. Not normal. I even managed to get my temp results in to Pinky before hers came to me...she must have been in shock!

Anyway..catching up on posts so...

Ohhh good to hear from you chickadee! Its been quiet around here! Hope the day wasnt too exhausting.

Hope the fish frying went well?


----------



## sarahuk

SKP said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Remember I mentioned applying for a job? I got a call a week later, and im accepted :)

Thats fantastic news, congratulations!


----------



## sarahuk

So how are all my ladies today?

Im in limbo land too. Yesterday was the last day of LP and so im now waiting to see if af wil get me. Negative test this morning so im highly doubtful that ill make it through the day without an appearance...but for now, I can just pretend that af pains are just stretching pains :)


----------



## rooster100

Morning girls! Sorry to hear a few if you are in limboland! Never been there myself but I'm scared of it!! 
Afm I'm day 12 of my cycle today, still completly negative?!? Had tonnes of ewcm yesterday (was spilling out in the shower..... I know that's way TMI!) but I wonder why they are still negative? Maybe it's my dodgy ovarys turn to ovulate and it's unable? Xx


----------



## sarahuk

I dont think you would get the ewcm unless your hormone levels were being triggered. Its possible that youre like me though..I never get a true surge on an opk..doctor said I shouldnt worry about it.

Keep doing the opks...its possible to go from a negative to a strong positive very quick..it might be just around the corner!

xx


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> morning. I think I will have to make an appointment. Another day gone and no af still.
> I bought some tests. 2 left. A cb and a morrisons one. Will try hold off.
> Hate blood tests, huge phobia!

I used to have a HUGE phobia for blood draws too! So much so that I would be very close to passing out. I always had to lay back in a chair and do breathing exercises,lol! What made it even worse was an old friend from high school started working at my lab and it was so embarrassing when she would do my blood draws. I am happy to report that I no longer have this phobia. After I had DS I just got over it. I think going through all that with labor made it seem not so bad anymore. I do always bring DS with me to distract me now. Works like a charm!
Edit: I can even sit up in the chair now like a normal person!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! been a busy day off today. did some work for DH, went into town. was supposed to take an hour and half, but took much longer,lol! then laundry and little man has been a (fun) handful today. it's already 4pm here and i don't know where the day went! we are going to a fish fry tonight. we will see how that goes considering i don't like fish, lol!
> how is everyone today?
> 
> Morning ladies!!!
> 
> Well I should say afternoon, cos thats what it feels like for me. I cant beleive I was up and awake at 7am. Not normal. I even managed to get my temp results in to Pinky before hers came to me...she must have been in shock!
> 
> Anyway..catching up on posts so...
> 
> Ohhh good to hear from you chickadee! Its been quiet around here! Hope the day wasnt too exhausting.
> 
> Hope the fish frying went well?Click to expand...

Oh, temps still nice and high today I see!
Yeah, fish fry was good. It was actually a church benefit. Lots of people turned out. They served walleye straight out of the fryer and fresh baked potatoes, beans, and rolls. It was a lovely meal.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> So how are all my ladies today?
> 
> Im in limbo land too. Yesterday was the last day of LP and so im now waiting to see if af wil get me. Negative test this morning so im highly doubtful that ill make it through the day without an appearance...but for now, I can just pretend that af pains are just stretching pains :)

No way! How can you have temps like that and not have a bfp? Triphasic pattern can go f#&k itself.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Morning girls! Sorry to hear a few if you are in limboland! Never been there myself but I'm scared of it!!
> Afm I'm day 12 of my cycle today, still completly negative?!? Had tonnes of ewcm yesterday (was spilling out in the shower..... I know that's way TMI!) but I wonder why they are still negative? Maybe it's my dodgy ovarys turn to ovulate and it's unable? Xx

should be coming yet rooster. i had the ewcm a few days before my positive this cycle.


----------



## sarahuk

Sounds lovely Tina! Infact...im drooling at the sound! We want to come next time!

How are you doing? :)

Yeah my chart is fantastic, shame it will be another fantastic chart bfn haha. :D Have a very distinct feeling of dejavu like the last time I had a chart like this 

Still got the af pains, but nothing has materialised so far. Hope it stays away!


----------



## sarahuk

YAY for crosshairs Tina!!!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Sounds lovely Tina! Infact...im drooling at the sound! We want to come next time!
> 
> How are you doing? :)
> 
> Yeah my chart is fantastic, shame it will be another fantastic chart bfn haha. :D Have a very distinct feeling of dejavu like the last time I had a chart like this
> 
> Still got the af pains, but nothing has materialised so far. Hope it stays away!

i hope your bfp is just around the corner. stay away AF. shoo!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Sounds lovely Tina! Infact...im drooling at the sound! We want to come next time!
> 
> How are you doing? :)
> 
> Yeah my chart is fantastic, shame it will be another fantastic chart bfn haha. :D Have a very distinct feeling of dejavu like the last time I had a chart like this
> 
> Still got the af pains, but nothing has materialised so far. Hope it stays away!

a certain person said to me only this morning "each cycle is different, you cant compare them"

so stop comparing!!!!! :growlmad:



sarahuk said:


> YAY for crosshairs Tina!!!

wooooohooooo :happydance:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> YAY for crosshairs Tina!!!

FF moved my crosshairs when I entered my temp this morning so I am doing 3dpo over again today,lol!


----------



## Pinky32

lovely temps


----------



## sarahuk

Tina! Now I know where my dejavu came from! The important thing is you have them...Youre in the 2ww as im coming back out to the start lol :D COME ON TINA EGGY!!!! Charlotte needs a bump buddy!!


----------



## Pinky32

oh god im watching bananas in pyjamas with iyla and even the duck got pregnant!!!!

im surrrounded by preggyness! :cry:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Tina! Now I know where my dejavu came from! The important thing is you have them...Youre in the 2ww as im coming back out to the start lol :D COME ON TINA EGGY!!!! Charlotte needs a bump buddy!!

thats true sarah


----------



## Pinky32

erm is there something that ive missed

a) have you got af yet sarah? erm err no!

b) have i got a bfp? erm err no!


----------



## sarahuk

Maybe I just got af when I went to the bathroom after putting it off!

Well..no...but its coming! And then Ill refer back to my previous comment about bump buddies!


----------



## Pinky32

af isnt here so shuuuurrrrrrrrrruop


----------



## Pinky32

well my lil princess is going home tonight - i;ll really miss her, i got all sad when i packed her cot away

shes eating her dinner now and i dont want 8pm to come (mainly cos she;ll be snoring by then and i;ll have to carry her downstairs and she weighs a ton!!!)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

first smiley face OPK...:bfn:

Im hoping in the next day or 2 itll get :)


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, we need to start getting some bfps on this thread! 
I have just been to a double baby shower! Was quite tough! Ate my own weight in chocolate! Xx


----------



## rooster100

OnErth&InHvn said:


> first smiley face OPK...:bfn:
> 
> Im hoping in the next day or 2 itll get :)

It's great when you get a smiley face on an opk! If they weren't so expensive I would always use them :) xx:winkwink:


----------



## Pinky32

OnErth&InHvn said:


> first smiley face OPK...:bfn:
> 
> Im hoping in the next day or 2 itll get :)

im lost :cry: smiley face on OPK then what was BFN????




rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, we need to start getting some bfps on this thread!
> I have just been to a double baby shower! Was quite tough! Ate my own weight in chocolate! Xx

well sarah is nearly "late"

Moter is 3 dpo


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> first smiley face OPK...:bfn:
> 
> Im hoping in the next day or 2 itll get :)
> 
> im lost :cry: smiley face on OPK then what was BFN????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, we need to start getting some bfps on this thread!
> I have just been to a double baby shower! Was quite tough! Ate my own weight in chocolate! XxClick to expand...
> 
> well sarah is nearly "late"
> 
> Moter is 3 dpoClick to expand...

and you pinky?!:haha:


----------



## Pinky32

no ive had no signs of preggyness - been having cramps since around 2dpo so now just waiting for af to start on monday


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> no ive had no signs of preggyness - been having cramps since around 2dpo so now just waiting for af to start on monday

no your waiting for a bfp on monday! :thumbup:
i had cramps before my orginal bfp, they were so bad a could not believe that af wouldnt show, but she didnt. xx:hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> no ive had no signs of preggyness - been having cramps since around 2dpo so now just waiting for af to start on monday
> 
> no your waiting for a bfp on monday! :thumbup:
> i had cramps before my orginal bfp, they were so bad a could not believe that af wouldnt show, but she didnt. xx:hugs:Click to expand...

hmmmmmm

i could also tell you that i keep getting waves of nausea but i think thats due to lack of sleep and major backache which is killing me


----------



## SKP

Had a bit of crampiness yesterday, temp is down again today, I think AF is on its way.

Maybe I should take progesterone so my hormones be raised, maybe thats why the clomid worked for my december cycle.

Pinky: our temps are really close to each other.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> af isnt here so shuuuurrrrrrrrrruop

 But tomorrow it will be.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> well my lil princess is going home tonight - i;ll really miss her, i got all sad when i packed her cot away
> 
> shes eating her dinner now and i dont want 8pm to come (mainly cos she;ll be snoring by then and i;ll have to carry her downstairs and she weighs a ton!!!)

Awww bless :( Shes been great distraction and company for you. And shes so darn cute..I wouldnt want her to go either :(

Atleast you can be back in your usual routine tonight and see that its all that which has made your temps down a little lately!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, we need to start getting some bfps on this thread!
> I have just been to a double baby shower! Was quite tough! Ate my own weight in chocolate! Xx

Yes we need some bfps!

AWww hun...so proud of you for managing to go and make it through the showers. Big hugs to you!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> first smiley face OPK...:bfn:
> 
> Im hoping in the next day or 2 itll get :)
> 
> im lost :cry: smiley face on OPK then what was BFN????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, we need to start getting some bfps on this thread!
> I have just been to a double baby shower! Was quite tough! Ate my own weight in chocolate! XxClick to expand...
> 
> well sarah is nearly "late"
> 
> Moter is 3 dpoClick to expand...

It might be 27 minutes til im late..but il still be going to CD1 tomorrow.


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> first smiley face OPK...:bfn:
> 
> Im hoping in the next day or 2 itll get :)
> 
> im lost :cry: smiley face on OPK then what was BFN????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, we need to start getting some bfps on this thread!
> I have just been to a double baby shower! Was quite tough! Ate my own weight in chocolate! XxClick to expand...
> 
> well sarah is nearly "late"
> 
> Moter is 3 dpoClick to expand...
> 
> and you pinky?!:haha:Click to expand...

In denial!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> no ive had no signs of preggyness - been having cramps since around 2dpo so now just waiting for af to start on monday

I didnt have anything when i was preggo.

And I didnt have any symptoms this cycle round either. 

So shush!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> no ive had no signs of preggyness - been having cramps since around 2dpo so now just waiting for af to start on monday
> 
> no your waiting for a bfp on monday! :thumbup:
> i had cramps before my orginal bfp, they were so bad a could not believe that af wouldnt show, but she didnt. xx:hugs:Click to expand...

See! Listen to Rachael!

And Ill agree to listen to the part about the bad cramps since I got them!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> af isnt here so shuuuurrrrrrrrrruop
> 
> But tomorrow it will be.Click to expand...




sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> well my lil princess is going home tonight - i;ll really miss her, i got all sad when i packed her cot away
> 
> shes eating her dinner now and i dont want 8pm to come (mainly cos she;ll be snoring by then and i;ll have to carry her downstairs and she weighs a ton!!!)
> 
> Awww bless :( Shes been great distraction and company for you. And shes so darn cute..I wouldnt want her to go either :(
> 
> Atleast you can be back in your usual routine tonight and see that its all that which has made your temps down a little lately!Click to expand...

yeah it was sad but its hard when its someone elses

we'll see about the temps in the morning



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> first smiley face OPK...:bfn:
> 
> Im hoping in the next day or 2 itll get :)
> 
> im lost :cry: smiley face on OPK then what was BFN????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, we need to start getting some bfps on this thread!
> I have just been to a double baby shower! Was quite tough! Ate my own weight in chocolate! XxClick to expand...
> 
> well sarah is nearly "late"
> 
> Moter is 3 dpoClick to expand...
> 
> It might be 27 minutes til im late..but il still be going to CD1 tomorrow.Click to expand...

oi shushh



sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> first smiley face OPK...:bfn:
> 
> Im hoping in the next day or 2 itll get :)
> 
> im lost :cry: smiley face on OPK then what was BFN????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, we need to start getting some bfps on this thread!
> I have just been to a double baby shower! Was quite tough! Ate my own weight in chocolate! XxClick to expand...
> 
> well sarah is nearly "late"
> 
> Moter is 3 dpoClick to expand...
> 
> and you pinky?!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> In denial!Click to expand...


La La ears! Cant deny something thats not happening



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> no ive had no signs of preggyness - been having cramps since around 2dpo so now just waiting for af to start on monday
> 
> I didnt have anything when i was preggo.
> 
> And I didnt have any symptoms this cycle round either.
> 
> So shush!Click to expand...

:ignore:


----------



## sarahuk

See what we have to put up with? Someone needs to ban those lala ears from pinks!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> See what we have to put up with? Someone needs to ban those lala ears from pinks!

:rofl:
:ignore:
:fool:


----------



## Pinky32

well 7 mins to go for the following:

a) sarahs is officially "late"

b) my last day of LP


----------



## rooster100

well now its 00.11 does that make you sarah late?? 
pinky did you test again?


----------



## rooster100

oh p.s i also changed my ticker in hope that i might ovulate a little later!


----------



## moter98

hope you O soon rooster!!!


----------



## moter98

sarah, are you officially late now?


----------



## moter98

pinky, AF staying away?


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> well 7 mins to go for the following:
> 
> a) sarahs is officially "late"
> 
> b) my last day of LP

Im officially late!!!

Bet I get another sodding bfn in the morning!

Its your last day with a bfn! Your bfp is coming!!

HAPPY DAYS!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> well now its 00.11 does that make you sarah late??
> pinky did you test again?

Yes yes yes! Atleast until the morning when i realise im cd1 and crying into my cherrios. Oh, the irony...


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarah, are you officially late now?

Yus :) 13 day LP so period should have arrived yesterday but hasnt so far. No spotting no nothing, just lots of af type aches.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> sarah, are you officially late now?
> 
> Yus :) 13 day LP so period should have arrived yesterday but hasnt so far. No spotting no nothing, just lots of af type aches.Click to expand...

sarah, you are late! hope your :bfp: arrives in the morning!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> sarah, are you officially late now?
> 
> Yus :) 13 day LP so period should have arrived yesterday but hasnt so far. No spotting no nothing, just lots of af type aches.Click to expand...
> 
> sarah, you are late! hope your :bfp: arrives in the morning!Click to expand...

Thanks honey :)

I feel quite relaxed about it now yesterday has passed. If she comes now she comes. Im just glad that atleast for a little while before going to bed this night I had the little bit of hope that it could be something with not seeing her yet.

If i wake and shes there, ill have a real fast little cry, and be ready to start over. I wont let ttc beat me now, been at it too long to let one cycle take me under!

How you doing chick? xx


----------



## moter98

I love your PMA Sarah! I'm good. Just having a nice and relaxing sat night after a busy day. Ticking away the tww and trying not to think about it too much.


----------



## Pinky32

i just had a meltdown

had some brown spotting/smear

sarah has been trying to calm me down for an hour


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i just had a meltdown
> 
> had some brown spotting/smear
> 
> sarah has been trying to calm me down for an hour

Nooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Pinky32

brown is old though - not fresh


----------



## moter98

Fx pinky! 
As Sarah would say, PMA


----------



## SKP

A bit of tmi,

I been getting discharge. And quite soft and really wet. Im 10 dpo now.


----------



## Pinky32

for anyone that cares - woke up this morning to full blown af!!!

my LP is now getting shorter as today makes it 10 days LP

definately hit that brick wall now and dont know if i can pick myself up again ](*,)


----------



## Pinky32

did you hear that whitney houston has died?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> for anyone that cares - woke up this morning to full blown af!!!
> 
> my LP is now getting shorter as today makes it 10 days LP
> 
> definately hit that brick wall now and dont know if i can pick myself up again ](*,)

So sorry AF got you pinky!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> did you hear that whitney houston has died?

Yes I did. Sad. She was only 48


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> I love your PMA Sarah! I'm good. Just having a nice and relaxing sat night after a busy day. Ticking away the tww and trying not to think about it too much.

I think thts the best way. My next cycle Im only going to temp around my ov day and until I get my rise then stop again. Its too much pressure for me had enough!

PMA is not so high atm but working on it. Woke up this morning sure it had come but it hadnt. Still not shown. Still getting bfn.

I noticed that my af type pains are slightly different to normal though. I normally have af pains bang in the middle low down, but these are all off to the left side. Crossing everything thats a good thing! 

How are you ladies today? Playing catch up so sorry if I spam posts a little! 

x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> for anyone that cares - woke up this morning to full blown af!!!
> 
> my LP is now getting shorter as today makes it 10 days LP
> 
> definately hit that brick wall now and dont know if i can pick myself up again ](*,)

You can and you will.

You wouldnt have continued after every other cycle if you didnt have the strength to go after what you want.

Today is a terrible day...I really feel for you and if I had enough spare cash today to jump in my car and come to you to give you a hug, I would believe me. 

Tomorrow is a new day, youll see things with a better placed perspective.

Your LP at 10 days is a little short. Its possible that its just one of those things like with my 5 day and 9day LPs ive had. Doc says its normal to have some cycles that are a bit shorter due to stresses or worries etc.

Start the B6 today. Though I still say you could benefit from getting some advice from the doc hun

Massive hugs to you. Love you Charlotte xxx


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> for anyone that cares - woke up this morning to full blown af!!!
> 
> my LP is now getting shorter as today makes it 10 days LP
> 
> definately hit that brick wall now and dont know if i can pick myself up again ](*,)

Oh god Charlotte!! Noooo!! That's a horrible feeling and I'm giving you lots of hugs from Dublin!! 10 day lp? Do u take bit B6? 
The first day is the worst! Tomorrow as Sarah says will be brighter (I got told the same thing last time af hit me and couldn't believe that but it's true) 
The double baby shower I went to yesterday, both girls who are expecting took over a year to concieve. So we must remember that! :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I love your PMA Sarah! I'm good. Just having a nice and relaxing sat night after a busy day. Ticking away the tww and trying not to think about it too much.
> 
> I think thts the best way. My next cycle Im only going to temp around my ov day and until I get my rise then stop again. Its too much pressure for me had enough!
> 
> PMA is not so high atm but working on it. Woke up this morning sure it had come but it hadnt. Still not shown. Still getting bfn.
> 
> I noticed that my af type pains are slightly different to normal though. I normally have af pains bang in the middle low down, but these are all off to the left side. Crossing everything thats a good thing!
> 
> How are you ladies today? Playing catch up so sorry if I spam posts a little!
> 
> xClick to expand...

Hi Sarah, good to hear that nasty af is away!! Fingers crossed for you! Xx


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> hope you O soon rooster!!!

Well today ok didn't get a postive but a second line popped up! Faint but still better then no sign of a line at all which I have had every other day! I'm day 13 of my cycle, normally o around day 8-10 but I like this more as the wait after will be shorter. Xxx


----------



## Pinky32

ok it official - god is definately a man!!!

Not only have i got af
Not only is it very painful
Ive now got a full blown bloody cold!

at the least smy sinuses are sooooo blocked its hurting my head which is having a competition with my tummy to see which can be more painful

head is winning at the moment

going to snuggle down with my pink fluffy blanket on the sofa and watch crap on tv and wallow in self pity

ive just ordered some baby aspirin as i heard this will help me
and will take my b6 to help lengthen lp

if i can ov next week then i have one more try at a cycle before my operation

god i sound so positive but trust me im not! this is all typed with tears streaming


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ok it official - god is definately a man!!!
> 
> Not only have i got af
> Not only is it very painful
> Ive now got a full blown bloody cold!
> 
> at the least smy sinuses are sooooo blocked its hurting my head which is having a competition with my tummy to see which can be more painful
> 
> head is winning at the moment
> 
> going to snuggle down with my pink fluffy blanket on the sofa and watch crap on tv and wallow in self pity
> 
> ive just ordered some baby aspirin as i heard this will help me
> and will take my b6 to help lengthen lp
> 
> if i can ov next week then i have one more try at a cycle before my operation
> 
> god i sound so positive but trust me im not! this is all typed with tears streaming

great big :hugs: to you pinky! are you taking a b-complex? a b-100 complex should help. although a 10 day lp isn't something to be seriously alarmed about. in the book "taking charge of your fertility" it says that an 11 day, even a 10 day lp can be considered normal. 10 days are needed for implantation so should you go below 10, then maybe see a dr to get some progesterone. otherwise i think the b6 will do fine. it's best to take the b6 in conjunction with the other b vitamins because your body is better able to absorb it. i have found nature's way b-100 complex to be a really good b complex vitamin. i have just started taking it for unrelated reasons to ttc myself. remember, feb is your month and you've still got another cycle yet before feb is over!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

i read that b6 alone was better for short LPs - my jan cycle it was 11 days and this one was 10 but i only only started taking the b6 about 1 1/2weeks ago so not long enough for it to work this time so im hopeing if i cary on taking it then it will help lengthen

should i start on the angus castus again or do you think my cycles are now "normal"


----------



## Pinky32

i just want today to finish - i feel so bleugh!


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> i just want today to finish - i feel so bleugh!

i know you poor love, i know its no good hearing this but we all know how it feels and all pretend to be ok but cry as we are typing! have been in hysterics typing on here before, having to stop every now and then as my vision is obscured from tears. let this first day blow over, eat choclate, watch shitty movies and dont leave the sofa! x:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i read that b6 alone was better for short LPs - my jan cycle it was 11 days and this one was 10 but i only only started taking the b6 about 1 1/2weeks ago so not long enough for it to work this time so im hopeing if i cary on taking it then it will help lengthen
> 
> should i start on the angus castus again or do you think my cycles are now "normal"

i don't think you need the AC cause your cycles are now regular right? isn't AC for irregular or long cycles?
i didn't know that about taking b6 alone. i was just reading when i researched the b complex that the b vitamins should all be taken together in order to absorb them all better.i'm sure it's fine as long as you're taking it. and you're getting some in your prenatals and other foods too. i do think your lp is ok, not ideal of course, but not terribly concerning. there is another poster in another thread i'm in and she has just gotten her bfp with shorter lp's than that!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i just want today to finish - i feel so bleugh!

yep, cd1 is the worst day! hang in there. tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i read that b6 alone was better for short LPs - my jan cycle it was 11 days and this one was 10 but i only only started taking the b6 about 1 1/2weeks ago so not long enough for it to work this time so im hopeing if i cary on taking it then it will help lengthen
> 
> should i start on the angus castus again or do you think my cycles are now "normal"
> 
> i don't think you need the AC cause your cycles are now regular right? isn't AC for irregular or long cycles?
> i didn't know that about taking b6 alone. i was just reading when i researched the b complex that the b vitamins should all be taken together in order to absorb them all better.i'm sure it's fine as long as you're taking it. and you're getting some in your prenatals and other foods too. i do think your lp is ok, not ideal of course, but not terribly concerning. there is another poster in another thread i'm in and she has just gotten her bfp with shorter lp's than that!Click to expand...

i was thinking about getting some prenatals then faythe said she would send me some so i didnt buy any so i just took the b6 that i had until they came

i read today about someone getting preggy with an 8 day LP


----------



## Pinky32

i already take b12 seperately and b something else


----------



## Pinky32

also if i take b6 seperately, i can take a higher dose - you need 100mg -200mg to lengthen lp


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i read that b6 alone was better for short LPs - my jan cycle it was 11 days and this one was 10 but i only only started taking the b6 about 1 1/2weeks ago so not long enough for it to work this time so im hopeing if i cary on taking it then it will help lengthen
> 
> should i start on the angus castus again or do you think my cycles are now "normal"
> 
> i don't think you need the AC cause your cycles are now regular right? isn't AC for irregular or long cycles?
> i didn't know that about taking b6 alone. i was just reading when i researched the b complex that the b vitamins should all be taken together in order to absorb them all better.i'm sure it's fine as long as you're taking it. and you're getting some in your prenatals and other foods too. i do think your lp is ok, not ideal of course, but not terribly concerning. there is another poster in another thread i'm in and she has just gotten her bfp with shorter lp's than that!Click to expand...
> 
> i was thinking about getting some prenatals then faythe said she would send me some so i didnt buy any so i just took the b6 that i had until they came
> 
> i read today about someone getting preggy with an 8 day LPClick to expand...

yep. i don't think it's a big concern for you, espcially since your temps stay very high after o indicating your progesterone levels go up and you don't have any midcycle spotting. 
the b6 alone should be plenty


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> also if i take b6 seperately, i can take a higher dose - you need 100mg -200mg to lengthen lp

a b 100 complex contains 100mg of b6. i wouldn't go over 100mg a day unless advised by a dr


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> also if i take b6 seperately, i can take a higher dose - you need 100mg -200mg to lengthen lp
> 
> a b 100 complex contains 100mg of b6. i wouldn't go over 100mg a day unless advised by a drClick to expand...

i cant remember now why, but i know at the time there was a reason why i chose by alone


----------



## moter98

Here's some info I found. I think you should try a b complex supplement. 

Natural Luteal Phase Defect Treatment for Lengthening a Short Luteal Phase

Fortunately, luteal phase defect (short luteal phase) is one the easiest of the fertility problems to treat and correct. Lengthening your luteal phase should not be a problem for most.

B6 Luteal Phase Vitamin

Lots of women who have tried taking B6 vitamin to lengthen their luteal phases say it worked for them, me included. And it works rather quickly, too. Mose women report a longer luteal phase the very next month (usually by a day or two).

Many multivitamins and prenatal vitamins do not contain the therapeutic amounts of vitamin B6 to work to correct luteal phase defect.

You should start off low at about 50 mg/day of B6 all cycle long and increase it by 50 mg each month until you reach a max of 200 mg. High doses of synthesized vitamin B6 can cause nerve damage, but you're safe at 200 mg or less.

Studies show that toxicity symptoms show at above 1000mg or higher. However, few woman have complained of nervous symptoms at 200 mg of Vitamin B6. Some of these signs include tingling, pain, and/or numbness in the fingers and/or toes. Quitting the B6 will reverse the symptoms with no lasting nerve damage. So make sure you start low, then increase. Should undesirabe symptoms occur, simply drop back to your prevous dose.

If you are charting your ovulation cycle and basal body temperature, and you should, then you should start to see your short luteal phase lengthen.

It's best if B vitamins are taken together, so take a B6 supplement along with a multi- or prenatal vitamin mix or a B-complex vitamin.


----------



## Faythe

I still have your jiffy bag here to post Pinky! Sorry I'm such a ditz :blush:


----------



## sarahuk

How you ladies doing?

:hugs: pinky xxxxx


----------



## moter98

good! just passing the time right now till DS takes a nap. once he takes a nap i can go o the natural foods store with a friend. we are trying to eat more organic/natural foods so want to go see what they have to offer. DH will only watch DS while he's sleeping so I have to be back before he wakes up, lol! Oh, how easy it is to be a daddy.


----------



## Pinky32

thanks for that T

I do have B complex so i'll start that tonight - it has 50mg of B6 so shall i take extra B6 as ive been taking 100mg a day for about a week n half now

My first day is normally light but this is more like medium-heavy but im surprised in not doubled up with cramps - just have light twinges


----------



## moter98

Finish what you have and then get a b100 complex. My AF s have been different too.


----------



## SKP

Hey everyone,

I hope my af stays away. I have to get my clomid on monday, in case i start for Valentines Day. Not a good day to start as to its my first day at work.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Finish what you have and then get a b100 complex. My AF s have been different too.

i have some B50 complex - dont know what the different in 50 and 100 is

im wondering if its stress thats making it different


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Finish what you have and then get a b100 complex. My AF s have been different too.
> 
> i have some B50 complex - dont know what the different in 50 and 100 is
> 
> im wondering if its stress thats making it differentClick to expand...

the 50 means 50mg of the b vitamins. 100 means 100mg of the b vitamins


----------



## Pinky32

so can i not just take two tablets


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> so can i not just take two tablets

Sure, why not? Take one in morning and one in evening. That would probably even help to absorb more of it. Duh, why didn't I think of that!:dohh:


----------



## Pinky32

lol thanks hun :hug:


----------



## Faythe

Everyone OK?


----------



## moter98

Ok here. How are you and little bean?


----------



## Faythe

We're good. Broke the news to my parents today :wacko:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> We're good. Broke the news to my parents today :wacko:

That's big news! How did they take it?


----------



## moter98

Had the oddest thing this morning. There was a tiny bit of pink tinged cm on tp first thing this morning. It's way too early to be IB and too late to be OB. I'm hoping it's not gonna give way to early spotting. 4 dpo is way to soon to be spotting.


----------



## Faythe

My Mum is very pleased. My Dad didn't congratulate me. One sis isn't bothered and the other is going crazy happy over the news lol.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> My Mum is very pleased. My Dad didn't congratulate me. One sis isn't bothered and the other is going crazy happy over the news lol.

Oh that must hurt to not even get a congratulations from your own dad. I'm sorry. Way to make you feel bad about something so happy! At least mom and one sis are happy


----------



## rooster100

Ok got what I think is a positive opk this evening! It's just so nice to see two lines on anything!! REALLY stupid question but does have a pos opk def mean you ovulate?


----------



## rooster100

So I just looked up and answered my own question, having pos opk does not always mean u ovulate! :( would temping be more of an accurate why to check? Also I had a fsh Level blood test which was normal. Also I took a pic of the opk with my phone but no idea how to upload it?


----------



## Pinky32

a pos OPK means that your body is surging LH but doesnt confirm the egg has dropped whereas temping will confirm it for you after it has happened


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Ok got what I think is a positive opk this evening! It's just so nice to see two lines on anything!! REALLY stupid question but does have a pos opk def mean you ovulate?

Woohoo! Only temping will confirm O. Opk will detect a surge but not if the egg actually drops. A temp rise will confirm it though


----------



## sarahuk

I feel shite. Got the tiniest spot of spotting, but I know its just the beginning of the inevitable.

I will no doubt be hiding myself in my duvet tomorrow with icecream...so if ima bit quiet its cos im CD1.

Hugs to all, hope youre ok xx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> I feel shite. Got the tiniest spot of spotting, but I know its just the beginning of the inevitable.
> 
> I will no doubt be hiding myself in my duvet tomorrow with icecream...so if ima bit quiet its cos im CD1.
> 
> Hugs to all, hope youre ok xx

:cry:
:hugs:
:growlmad: at FF


----------



## sarahuk

Indeed...fucking charting drives me crazy. This chart has reminded me why I only charted ov rise in some cycles. I dont know why I went back to following the temps through to ov. Waste of time for me. So annoyed with myself, my body, ff, and just everything. 

Matts being lovely, but he doesnt get that I realy cant stand the knowledge that when I start CD1 it will be Cycle20 in total and im starting to really lose the way


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> Indeed...fucking charting drives me crazy. This chart has reminded me why I only charted ov rise in some cycles. I dont know why I went back to following the temps through to ov. Waste of time for me. So annoyed with myself, my body, ff, and just everything.
> 
> Matts being lovely, but he doesnt get that I realy cant stand the knowledge that when I start CD1 it will be Cycle20 in total and im starting to really lose the way

Oh god Sarah I don't even know what to say?! It's such a head f**k! Cycle 20? You poor thing. I don't think the men ever really have the same feelings towards TTC as we do. Thomas has not really got a clue. I crave to see the two lines again, the memory of seeing them is now fading (I guess it is for you two) 
We are all hear for you though :) I know it's not the same as a bfp but it's better then nothing that's what I think! I don't think I could have managed without the support of the girls here. 
I have never charted before. Was thinking of doing it next cycle but do you think it's worth it?! I'm terrified I might not actually be ovulating:nope:
Anyway fingers crossed the witch does not turn up for you! Xxx:haha:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Indeed...fucking charting drives me crazy. This chart has reminded me why I only charted ov rise in some cycles. I dont know why I went back to following the temps through to ov. Waste of time for me. So annoyed with myself, my body, ff, and just everything.
> 
> Matts being lovely, but he doesnt get that I realy cant stand the knowledge that when I start CD1 it will be Cycle20 in total and im starting to really lose the way

Aww, Hun! I hope drs have some answers and an easy fix. You did say you were going to dr right?


----------



## Pinky32

sarah, you trying to get your cycles in synch with mine???????


----------



## moter98

Pinky! How are you ?


----------



## Pinky32

i feel like crap - started getting cramps a few hours ago even though af has been full flow for 15 hours and got a major cold so my sinuses are major blocked and hurting

think my head hurts more than my tummy but not sure

anyway, how you doing hun?


----------



## moter98

Hope you feel better soon. Not fair to get AF and a cold at the same time! :(

I'm ok. Ds is very unhappy tonight. Hasn't stopped whining all night. My nerves are getting frazzled. Dh is not happy.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Hope you feel better soon. Not fair to get AF and a cold at the same time! :(
> 
> I'm ok. Ds is very unhappy tonight. Hasn't stopped whining all night. My nerves are getting frazzled. Dh is not happy.

in a way the cold is stopping me thinking about af and id rather have the two together than finish one then get the next

awwwww whats up with aden?


----------



## moter98

That's true. I think I would too.
I don't know what wrong with Aden. He is just this way alot when daddy's around.


----------



## moter98

I'm feeding him white cheddar puffs in hopes of making him happy lol


----------



## Pinky32

awww looks like in one way or another we;re all have a crap day


----------



## moter98

Haha! Yep.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> I'm feeding him white cheddar puffs in hopes of making him happy lol

would make me happy - pass them over aden, dont be greedy


----------



## moter98

He has dumped out half the bag and trying to shove handfuls in my mouth. They are very good. Got them on sale and they are gluten free!


----------



## moter98

If you were here he would be feeding them to you!


----------



## Pinky32

mummy to lazy to her feed herself she gets her 2 year old to hand feed her lol

hmmm im hungry now


----------



## Pinky32

oooh look cd2 already!!!!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> oooh look cd2 already!!!!!

Woohoo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> mummy to lazy to her feed herself she gets her 2 year old to hand feed her lol
> 
> hmmm im hungry now

Haha! Guilty.


----------



## Pinky32

i dyed my hair today to try to make myself feel better


----------



## moter98

Oh, fun! A different color?


----------



## Pinky32

bit darker than normal but nothing too drastic


----------



## moter98

Do you love it?


----------



## Pinky32

i havent got the energy to dry it so i havent looked yet lol

it took everything i had to wash it out


----------



## moter98

Oh my, get some rest girl! I bet it looks lovely.


----------



## Pinky32

ive gone from my bed this mornin to the sofa, back to bed for a siesta then back to sofa

im shattered :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Sounds like an exhausting day, lol!


----------



## Pinky32

it was!!!!

every bone in my body is aching, my nose has gone numb thru blowing it, my back feels like its made of razorblades

erm i think i may be ill


----------



## moter98

Have you tried those cool touch tissues? They are heaven when you have a cold


----------



## Pinky32

i use baby wipes as they stop my nose from getting sore

bad enough having a cold without a bright red nose lol


----------



## moter98

Good idea!


----------



## Pinky32

i use baby wipes for everything

taking off my make up
blowing my nose
cleaning my glasses


----------



## moter98

Oh good ideas! I pay a lot for those makeup remover wipes. I never thought of using baby wipes. So much cheaper. Thanks fOr the tip!


----------



## Pinky32

i used to use make up remover wipes and found they never got all my mascara off unless i scrubbed my eye which then hurt
also they felt quite oily
but at least with baby wipes, supermarkets normally have offers on them, they can be used for many things and they take off all the make up - mascara,glitter eye liner, lipstick, foundation

and leave your face as soft as a babys bottom!


----------



## moter98

I use the makeup wipes for my foundation and a liquid oil remover for my eyes. That's pretty cheap , works good and bottle lasts a long time.


----------



## Pinky32

lol im a lazy cow and like having one thing that takes the lot off!

i luv my huggies!


----------



## moter98

I'm trying it tomorrow!


----------



## Pinky32

lol :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

oooh ive just been reading a whole section about women in their 40's getting preggy - one had to go to FS but the others were au naturele


----------



## moter98

You're bfp is coming pinky!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

lol tell that to the AF ive got at the moment!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

Yes but you will have another chance in about 9 days!


----------



## sarahuk

Hi ladies,

Just popped in to say goodnight and ill probably catch you all tomorrow.

Hope you feel better soon Pinky and that aden eases up for you Tina.

x


----------



## moter98

Night Sarah. Yes, Aden got happy again. He's asleep now


----------



## sarahuk

Aww im glad Tina...atleast now you dont have to share the snacks :)


----------



## moter98

Lol! That's true.


----------



## Pinky32

you ok sarah? you went quiet on phone


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Yes but you will have another chance in about 9 days!

you know what hun, i think 9 days would be perfect! hmmm what are the chances

i have to finish af, ov and have a decent dpo all before 2nd march :rofl:


----------



## moter98

You can do it pinks!


----------



## sarahuk

I went for a wander around garden and then was sat talking with matt about what we plan to do this next cycle.

Then went to bathroom and started to feel a bit sorrier for myself since Im having little bits of red in my CM now.

I poked you on phone but it was silent so I assumed youd gone to bed chick since you werent feeling well.

Im down about it, but day after tomorrow will be better. How about you?


----------



## Pinky32

with the lengths of my cycles, i could get another 2 cycles in before then :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> I went for a wander around garden and then was sat talking with matt about what we plan to do this next cycle.
> 
> Then went to bathroom and started to feel a bit sorrier for myself since Im having little bits of red in my CM now.
> 
> I poked you on phone but it was silent so I assumed youd gone to bed chick since you werent feeling well.
> 
> Im down about it, but day after tomorrow will be better. How about you?

what did we say the other day? no reply to poke, text instead!!!

bollox if im asleep, i can always sleep later hun

glad you got some air and had a good talk

whats the plan then stan?


----------



## SKP

AF is here for me as well:( Not full flow yet. Just red spotting and smears along with cramps. Today is cd 24. 11 dpo, same as last time.

I am officially done with temping, opks, bding on a schedule, and all that comes along with ttc. 

I am just taking my pills and thats it. Im done with thining everyday about ttc. 

My doc appointment is on March 12th, to discuss further options.

I am so frustrated, but on the good side my af's are becoming more regular.


----------



## rooster100

Morning everyone! I'm sorry to wake up to all tho bad news! Skp so sorry to hear that awful witch got you! Hopefully your doc appointment will give you some answers! 
Sarah and pinky how are you two today? Pinky your day two now! Feel any better? Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I went for a wander around garden and then was sat talking with matt about what we plan to do this next cycle.
> 
> Then went to bathroom and started to feel a bit sorrier for myself since Im having little bits of red in my CM now.
> 
> I poked you on phone but it was silent so I assumed youd gone to bed chick since you werent feeling well.
> 
> Im down about it, but day after tomorrow will be better. How about you?
> 
> what did we say the other day? no reply to poke, text instead!!!
> 
> bollox if im asleep, i can always sleep later hun
> 
> glad you got some air and had a good talk
> 
> whats the plan then stan?Click to expand...

OMg...im such a dildo..I broke my own plan! lol :D Sorry chick!

Well today is CD1. Im ok, I did all my crying yesterday. Plus today I woke up with a killer headache thats slowly moving down into the omg inc migraine scale. So thats taking my mind off things.

My plan is to attack cycle 20 with....nothing! No opks, no hpts, no temping. No sex schedule, no window calculating, no dpo counting. Just having sex cos we are horny, and letting my body do what it wants to do and not put myself through the stress.

Cycle after this one fair enough...i go back. But for this one I just need the breathing space.


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Morning everyone! I'm sorry to wake up to all tho bad news! Skp so sorry to hear that awful witch got you! Hopefully your doc appointment will give you some answers!
> Sarah and pinky how are you two today? Pinky your day two now! Feel any better? Xx

Im better today sweetie...hows things with you? x


----------



## Pinky32

SKP said:


> AF is here for me as well:( Not full flow yet. Just red spotting and smears along with cramps. Today is cd 24. 11 dpo, same as last time.
> 
> I am officially done with temping, opks, bding on a schedule, and all that comes along with ttc.
> 
> I am just taking my pills and thats it. Im done with thining everyday about ttc.
> 
> My doc appointment is on March 12th, to discuss further options.
> 
> I am so frustrated, but on the good side my af's are becoming more regular.

im sorry af got you xx

yayyy for regular af's :thumbup:



rooster100 said:


> Morning everyone! I'm sorry to wake up to all tho bad news! Skp so sorry to hear that awful witch got you! Hopefully your doc appointment will give you some answers!
> Sarah and pinky how are you two today? Pinky your day two now! Feel any better? Xx

im ok thanks hun, i think waking up to a streaming cold ontop of af was a good thing as the cold has taken my mind off af

im feeling much better today and find myself thinking of this cycle ahead and what to do to change it

so im not taking angus castus but ive ordered some baby aspirin - fingers crossed i ov early part of next week so that i have time to get an answer before my op on 3rd march

how you doing?



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I went for a wander around garden and then was sat talking with matt about what we plan to do this next cycle.
> 
> Then went to bathroom and started to feel a bit sorrier for myself since Im having little bits of red in my CM now.
> 
> I poked you on phone but it was silent so I assumed youd gone to bed chick since you werent feeling well.
> 
> Im down about it, but day after tomorrow will be better. How about you?
> 
> what did we say the other day? no reply to poke, text instead!!!
> 
> bollox if im asleep, i can always sleep later hun
> 
> glad you got some air and had a good talk
> 
> whats the plan then stan?Click to expand...
> 
> OMg...im such a dildo..I broke my own plan! lol :D Sorry chick!
> 
> Well today is CD1. Im ok, I did all my crying yesterday. Plus today I woke up with a killer headache thats slowly moving down into the omg inc migraine scale. So thats taking my mind off things.
> 
> My plan is to attack cycle 20 with....nothing! No opks, no hpts, no temping. No sex schedule, no window calculating, no dpo counting. Just having sex cos we are horny, and letting my body do what it wants to do and not put myself through the stress.
> 
> Cycle after this one fair enough...i go back. But for this one I just need the breathing space.Click to expand...

hmmmmm im going to have a sneaky bet on how long no testing lasts lol i give you to 8DPO and you;ll be testing :rofl:

my god woman! the lengths you go to, to synch your cycles with mine


----------



## moter98

Morning all!

Sorry AF got you SKP.

Looks like pinky, Sarah and Skp are cycles buddies this go round!

Me, my temps are unusually low in the post o phase. Still above cover line, but not nearly as high as previous cycles. Just hoping it doesn't mean anything bad lol! It will be a good chart to show dr if I have to go though. Could be I have a bit of low progesterone.


----------



## Pinky32

your on target for an implatation dip hunny


----------



## Tryingmybest

morning ladies.

Sorry to hear bad news :(

No af here. GP said it's a delayed period and wait another week or 2. Also I might be stressed as I want a baby so much.

NOT HELPFUL DOC.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> your on target for an implatation dip hunny

Lol! Not. Four out of five temps are low. That's not a dip. Ah well, it's not a big deal. At least they are above cover line right


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> morning ladies.
> 
> Sorry to hear bad news :(
> 
> No af here. GP said it's a delayed period and wait another week or 2. Also I might be stressed as I want a baby so much.
> 
> NOT HELPFUL DOC.

Sorry you didn't get any answers. How frustrating!


----------



## rooster100

You poor girls! Af plus head colds and migranes! Mother nature is not always kind!
I had a call from my gyne man, he told me that he was not too concerned with my scans and to have another in a few months time. He feels like doing a lap would not be needed?! I know I'm not the expert but I feel they need to have a look in there. I was supposed to ask him lots of questions but my mind went blank and he is very handsome so I just kind of stuttered on the phone! 
Got a smiley face on my opk last night so trying to get some DH time in! Xx


----------



## moter98

Catch that egg rooster!


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> morning ladies.
> 
> Sorry to hear bad news :(
> 
> No af here. GP said it's a delayed period and wait another week or 2. Also I might be stressed as I want a baby so much.
> 
> NOT HELPFUL DOC.

awww im sorry your still in limbo



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> your on target for an implatation dip hunny
> 
> Lol! Not. Four out of five temps are low. That's not a dip. Ah well, it's not a big deal. At least they are above cover line rightClick to expand...

coverline is just a visual aid and means nothing



rooster100 said:


> You poor girls! Af plus head colds and migranes! Mother nature is not always kind!
> I had a call from my gyne man, he told me that he was not too concerned with my scans and to have another in a few months time. He feels like doing a lap would not be needed?! I know I'm not the expert but I feel they need to have a look in there. I was supposed to ask him lots of questions but my mind went blank and he is very handsome so I just kind of stuttered on the phone!
> Got a smiley face on my opk last night so trying to get some DH time in! Xx

stop flirtin with gyne man :dohh:


----------



## Tryingmybest

I just did ANOTHER test. I can't tell you how empty and clear the space where a line should be is.
So obvious I'm not pregnant.


----------



## Pinky32

awwwwwww


----------



## moter98

Faythe, how are you? Haven't heard from you much lately. Everything going ok?


----------



## rooster100

Pinky you would flirt with the gyne man if you saw him, I work with him aswell. Anyway I was not flirting just got flustered!! X


----------



## Faythe

Hey! I'm OK! Just had my head up my arse for a week lol so been just posting in my journal a lot. Seeing shrimpette tomorrow wooo!


----------



## SKP

Sarah, i am having a stres sfree cycles until my doc appointment. I thought i would be heavy all night but im not. I will see how today goes.

Tomorrow is my job start, extremely nervous. Got to pump my self up with tyenol if i get bad cramps tomorrow.


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Pinky you would flirt with the gyne man if you saw him, I work with him aswell. Anyway I was not flirting just got flustered!! X

hmmmm i suddenly have the urge to go to Dublin :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Hey! I'm OK! Just had my head up my arse for a week lol so been just posting in my journal a lot. Seeing shrimpette tomorrow wooo!

Yay!!! That is so awesome. How far along are you now?


----------



## Faythe

7+3 now :)

Going up to MIL's this weekend to break the news too.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> 7+3 now :)
> 
> Going up to MIL's this weekend to break the news too.

Hope mil receives the news properly!


----------



## moter98

Work is done for the day, yay! Now off to dinner with hubby. An early v day dinner cause everyplace is crazy busy on the actual holiday.
How is everyone? 
This thread has gotten so quiet lately!


----------



## rooster100

Very quiet! What's going on normally I have to spend about an hour catching up. But have not had to catch up much today. 
Got a smily face opk and a pos opk this morning only slightly pos maybe Evan neg. so is that my lh surge gone? I have now massive paranoia that I don't ove and will have to temp next cycle to make sure. Xxx


----------



## Pinky32

oooooh have a lovely dinner hunnybun

sorry, ive been wallowing in self pity all day, this cold has gone straight to my sinus's and my head is pounding and foggy feeling

but the good news is, im not thinking much about af

im hoping both go by tomoz woooo hoooooo

im well jelous = i wanna come to dinner toooooooooooo


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Very quiet! What's going on normally I have to spend about an hour catching up. But have not had to catch up much today.
> Got a smily face opk and a pos opk this morning only slightly pos maybe Evan neg. so is that my lh surge gone? I have now massive paranoia that I don't ove and will have to temp next cycle to make sure. Xxx

sounds like the surge has gone which means from when you got your positive you have 12-36 hours till that lil eggy drops

get :sex: !!!!!


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Very quiet! What's going on normally I have to spend about an hour catching up. But have not had to catch up much today.
> Got a smily face opk and a pos opk this morning only slightly pos maybe Evan neg. so is that my lh surge gone? I have now massive paranoia that I don't ove and will have to temp next cycle to make sure. Xxx
> 
> sounds like the surge has gone which means from when you got your positive you have 12-36 hours till that lil eggy drops
> 
> get :sex: !!!!!Click to expand...

Well we did the dead the last 3 nights in a row. Was thinking is there any point in going it tomorrow night? (just I never feel like it after a 13 hour shift! Maybe weds morning? The only thing is after 6 years together this is alot of sex. We would normally be like a once every week or two kind of couple! I'm exhausted from it !! Nearly day 3 pinky!!


----------



## Pinky32

i dont want to think about how little im getting it lately, think i need a new OH

oh yayyyy its gone quite quickly really - having this cold has been a massive help


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> oooooh have a lovely dinner hunnybun
> 
> sorry, ive been wallowing in self pity all day, this cold has gone straight to my sinus's and my head is pounding and foggy feeling
> 
> but the good news is, im not thinking much about af
> 
> im hoping both go by tomoz woooo hoooooo
> 
> im well jelous = i wanna come to dinner toooooooooooo

Well it went terribly. Ds whined, didnt eat, and threw everything. Dh was annoyed and negative the whole time. Happy valentines day I guess.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Very quiet! What's going on normally I have to spend about an hour catching up. But have not had to catch up much today.
> Got a smily face opk and a pos opk this morning only slightly pos maybe Evan neg. so is that my lh surge gone? I have now massive paranoia that I don't ove and will have to temp next cycle to make sure. Xxx

Woohoo! Catch that egg!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Very quiet! What's going on normally I have to spend about an hour catching up. But have not had to catch up much today.
> Got a smily face opk and a pos opk this morning only slightly pos maybe Evan neg. so is that my lh surge gone? I have now massive paranoia that I don't ove and will have to temp next cycle to make sure. Xxx
> 
> sounds like the surge has gone which means from when you got your positive you have 12-36 hours till that lil eggy drops
> 
> get :sex: !!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well we did the dead the last 3 nights in a row. Was thinking is there any point in going it tomorrow night? (just I never feel like it after a 13 hour shift! Maybe weds morning? The only thing is after 6 years together this is alot of sex. We would normally be like a once every week or two kind of couple! I'm exhausted from it !! Nearly day 3 pinky!!Click to expand...

Oh you are so lucky! I can't keep up with dh lol


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oooooh have a lovely dinner hunnybun
> 
> sorry, ive been wallowing in self pity all day, this cold has gone straight to my sinus's and my head is pounding and foggy feeling
> 
> but the good news is, im not thinking much about af
> 
> im hoping both go by tomoz woooo hoooooo
> 
> im well jelous = i wanna come to dinner toooooooooooo
> 
> Well it went terribly. Ds whined, didnt eat, and threw everything. Dh was annoyed and negative the whole time. Happy valentines day I guess.Click to expand...

oh noooooooooo


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oooooh have a lovely dinner hunnybun
> 
> sorry, ive been wallowing in self pity all day, this cold has gone straight to my sinus's and my head is pounding and foggy feeling
> 
> but the good news is, im not thinking much about af
> 
> im hoping both go by tomoz woooo hoooooo
> 
> im well jelous = i wanna come to dinner toooooooooooo
> 
> Well it went terribly. Ds whined, didnt eat, and threw everything. Dh was annoyed and negative the whole time. Happy valentines day I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> oh nooooooooooClick to expand...

:cry:


----------



## Pinky32

:awww:


----------



## moter98

Is it sad that I am so happy my glass basal thermometer I ordered arrived today,lol!


----------



## Pinky32

lol no
that turned up quick!

how you feeling at the half way point?


----------



## Tryingmybest

HAPPY VALENTINES GIRLIES.

Limbo still here. Some of my charts think I'm due to ovulate now lol how is that possible when AF hasn't been?

Stupid long cycle.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> lol no
> that turned up quick!
> 
> how you feeling at the half way point?

I'm good! Just passing the time. You would be so proud of me. Haven't tested yet and gonna wait till 8 dpo to start.


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> HAPPY VALENTINES GIRLIES.
> 
> Limbo still here. Some of my charts think I'm due to ovulate now lol how is that possible when AF hasn't been?
> 
> Stupid long cycle.

Have you tried the AC like pinky did to help bring on AF?


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> HAPPY VALENTINES GIRLIES.
> 
> Limbo still here. Some of my charts think I'm due to ovulate now lol how is that possible when AF hasn't been?
> 
> Stupid long cycle.
> 
> Have you tried the AC like pinky did to help bring on AF?Click to expand...

what's AC? I always feared anything that may bring af on.. I'm hoping this is a one off long cycle what do you think?


----------



## moter98

Vitex or otherwise called agnus castis.


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Vitex or otherwise called agnus castis.


ahhh. No never considered it as I'd been regular.


----------



## Faythe

Hey girlies, hope you're all well.

I'm having the best valentines ever! Saw shrimpette this morning and the heartbeat :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







BabyShrimpette.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Hey girlies, hope you're all well.
> 
> I'm having the best valentines ever! Saw shrimpette this morning and the heartbeat :cloud9:

Wonderful news!!!


----------



## Faythe

I attatched a piccy too :)


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I attatched a piccy too :)

I see your little bean! That's amazing.


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I attatched a piccy too :)
> 
> I see your little bean! That's amazing.Click to expand...

Seeing the heart beating away was just AMAZING :cloud9:

Was so relieved as i'd been worrying myself that they'd find an empty sac or something like that.


----------



## Tryingmybest

Faythe said:


> Hey girlies, hope you're all well.
> 
> I'm having the best valentines ever! Saw shrimpette this morning and the heartbeat :cloud9:

AWWWWWWW faythe I'm so happy for you!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I attatched a piccy too :)
> 
> I see your little bean! That's amazing.Click to expand...
> 
> Seeing the heart beating away was just AMAZING :cloud9:
> 
> Was so relieved as i'd been worrying myself that they'd find an empty sac or something like that.Click to expand...

are you gonna get a dopplar to listen to heartbeat at home?


----------



## Faythe

No I don't think so. Don't want the stress of not being able to find a HB sometimes :)


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> No I don't think so. Don't want the stress of not being able to find a HB sometimes :)

That is true. I didn't hear DS's till way late, about 16 weeks I think. And I didn't find it all the time, but I would just wait for him to roll back around and then I would hear it again.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> SKP said:
> 
> 
> AF is here for me as well:( Not full flow yet. Just red spotting and smears along with cramps. Today is cd 24. 11 dpo, same as last time.
> 
> I am officially done with temping, opks, bding on a schedule, and all that comes along with ttc.
> 
> I am just taking my pills and thats it. Im done with thining everyday about ttc.
> 
> My doc appointment is on March 12th, to discuss further options.
> 
> I am so frustrated, but on the good side my af's are becoming more regular.
> 
> im sorry af got you xx
> 
> yayyy for regular af's :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone! I'm sorry to wake up to all tho bad news! Skp so sorry to hear that awful witch got you! Hopefully your doc appointment will give you some answers!
> Sarah and pinky how are you two today? Pinky your day two now! Feel any better? XxClick to expand...
> 
> im ok thanks hun, i think waking up to a streaming cold ontop of af was a good thing as the cold has taken my mind off af
> 
> im feeling much better today and find myself thinking of this cycle ahead and what to do to change it
> 
> so im not taking angus castus but ive ordered some baby aspirin - fingers crossed i ov early part of next week so that i have time to get an answer before my op on 3rd march
> 
> how you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I went for a wander around garden and then was sat talking with matt about what we plan to do this next cycle.
> 
> Then went to bathroom and started to feel a bit sorrier for myself since Im having little bits of red in my CM now.
> 
> I poked you on phone but it was silent so I assumed youd gone to bed chick since you werent feeling well.
> 
> Im down about it, but day after tomorrow will be better. How about you?Click to expand...
> 
> what did we say the other day? no reply to poke, text instead!!!
> 
> bollox if im asleep, i can always sleep later hun
> 
> glad you got some air and had a good talk
> 
> whats the plan then stan?Click to expand...
> 
> OMg...im such a dildo..I broke my own plan! lol :D Sorry chick!
> 
> Well today is CD1. Im ok, I did all my crying yesterday. Plus today I woke up with a killer headache thats slowly moving down into the omg inc migraine scale. So thats taking my mind off things.
> 
> My plan is to attack cycle 20 with....nothing! No opks, no hpts, no temping. No sex schedule, no window calculating, no dpo counting. Just having sex cos we are horny, and letting my body do what it wants to do and not put myself through the stress.
> 
> Cycle after this one fair enough...i go back. But for this one I just need the breathing space.Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmmm im going to have a sneaky bet on how long no testing lasts lol i give you to 8DPO and you;ll be testing :rofl:
> 
> my god woman! the lengths you go to, to synch your cycles with mineClick to expand...

Haha yup..only 1 day between us now! :happydance:

Youre gunna lose that bet! I have only a couple of ICs left and they will come out only if i havent got the af pains before my expected cycle dates.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Sorry AF got you SKP.
> 
> Looks like pinky, Sarah and Skp are cycles buddies this go round!
> 
> Me, my temps are unusually low in the post o phase. Still above cover line, but not nearly as high as previous cycles. Just hoping it doesn't mean anything bad lol! It will be a good chart to show dr if I have to go though. Could be I have a bit of low progesterone.

Looks like they are back on the rise today chick! yay!! Maybe its just a slow rising month OR youre about to go tri!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> You poor girls! Af plus head colds and migranes! Mother nature is not always kind!
> I had a call from my gyne man, he told me that he was not too concerned with my scans and to have another in a few months time. He feels like doing a lap would not be needed?! I know I'm not the expert but I feel they need to have a look in there. I was supposed to ask him lots of questions but my mind went blank and he is very handsome so I just kind of stuttered on the phone!
> Got a smiley face on my opk last night so trying to get some DH time in! Xx

Oh noes!!! Nothing worse than hot docs putting you off!!!

Is it possible to make a list then call the docs back up?

YAY for ovulation though!!! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> oooooh have a lovely dinner hunnybun
> 
> sorry, ive been wallowing in self pity all day, this cold has gone straight to my sinus's and my head is pounding and foggy feeling
> 
> but the good news is, im not thinking much about af
> 
> im hoping both go by tomoz woooo hoooooo
> 
> im well jelous = i wanna come to dinner toooooooooooo

Yeah sorry Tina about the being quiet...ive been wallowing too lol.

i cant remember what it was like before ttc now. Cant believe im going to head into two years soon. Sigh.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oooooh have a lovely dinner hunnybun
> 
> sorry, ive been wallowing in self pity all day, this cold has gone straight to my sinus's and my head is pounding and foggy feeling
> 
> but the good news is, im not thinking much about af
> 
> im hoping both go by tomoz woooo hoooooo
> 
> im well jelous = i wanna come to dinner toooooooooooo
> 
> Well it went terribly. Ds whined, didnt eat, and threw everything. Dh was annoyed and negative the whole time. Happy valentines day I guess.Click to expand...

Oh honey :( You and hubby need a romantic dinner together just the two of you! Have you got someone that can watch aden so you two can have some quality time together?


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Hey girlies, hope you're all well.
> 
> I'm having the best valentines ever! Saw shrimpette this morning and the heartbeat :cloud9:

congrats :)


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> Sorry AF got you SKP.
> 
> Looks like pinky, Sarah and Skp are cycles buddies this go round!
> 
> Me, my temps are unusually low in the post o phase. Still above cover line, but not nearly as high as previous cycles. Just hoping it doesn't mean anything bad lol! It will be a good chart to show dr if I have to go though. Could be I have a bit of low progesterone.
> 
> Looks like they are back on the rise today chick! yay!! Maybe its just a slow rising month OR youre about to go tri!Click to expand...

will see i guess! just happy it's staying above coverline.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oooooh have a lovely dinner hunnybun
> 
> sorry, ive been wallowing in self pity all day, this cold has gone straight to my sinus's and my head is pounding and foggy feeling
> 
> but the good news is, im not thinking much about af
> 
> im hoping both go by tomoz woooo hoooooo
> 
> im well jelous = i wanna come to dinner toooooooooooo
> 
> Yeah sorry Tina about the being quiet...ive been wallowing too lol.
> 
> i cant remember what it was like before ttc now. Cant believe im going to head into two years soon. Sigh.Click to expand...

:hugs: 
I hate the day or two before AF and the day of AF cause that's time I know it's coming or here and it's so dissappointing! I feel your pain, although you get way more credit cause you've been at this longer than all of us. I really hope you get your BFP really soon. PMA, PMA!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oooooh have a lovely dinner hunnybun
> 
> sorry, ive been wallowing in self pity all day, this cold has gone straight to my sinus's and my head is pounding and foggy feeling
> 
> but the good news is, im not thinking much about af
> 
> im hoping both go by tomoz woooo hoooooo
> 
> im well jelous = i wanna come to dinner toooooooooooo
> 
> Well it went terribly. Ds whined, didnt eat, and threw everything. Dh was annoyed and negative the whole time. Happy valentines day I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh honey :( You and hubby need a romantic dinner together just the two of you! Have you got someone that can watch aden so you two can have some quality time together?Click to expand...

It's fine now. I have consulted my dear friend Google and emailed DS some links so he could understand why DS is acting this way. DS had become a bit of a brat when daddy is around. It's all because he wants his attention and he has figured out the fastest way to get it is to whine. So, we are trying at time out method where we will put DS in his crib when he whines like that instead of daddy picking him up. Or he can ask for what he wants with the word. He does know how to say up. It will be a nerve wracking week, but I hope we can get DS past this whining. It drives us crazy, lol! Like nails on chalkboard. He doesn't do this with me anymore because I have already done a version of this with him. I got some earplugs and put em in, just let DS whine and cry and ignored him. After 20 minutes he stopped and went to play. Took about a week for him to stop so much whining but he is great with me. DH just needs to do a version of that.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I attatched a piccy too :)
> 
> I see your little bean! That's amazing.Click to expand...
> 
> Seeing the heart beating away was just AMAZING :cloud9:
> 
> Was so relieved as i'd been worrying myself that they'd find an empty sac or something like that.Click to expand...

What was the BPM?


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oooooh have a lovely dinner hunnybun
> 
> sorry, ive been wallowing in self pity all day, this cold has gone straight to my sinus's and my head is pounding and foggy feeling
> 
> but the good news is, im not thinking much about af
> 
> im hoping both go by tomoz woooo hoooooo
> 
> im well jelous = i wanna come to dinner toooooooooooo
> 
> Yeah sorry Tina about the being quiet...ive been wallowing too lol.
> 
> i cant remember what it was like before ttc now. Cant believe im going to head into two years soon. Sigh.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> I hate the day or two before AF and the day of AF cause that's time I know it's coming or here and it's so dissappointing! I feel your pain, although you get way more credit cause you've been at this longer than all of us. I really hope you get your BFP really soon. PMA, PMA!Click to expand...

Awww thanks chick. Well..an ache is an ache.. we all feel it every single time the witch comes. I think whats done it for me was how I had a feeling it was coming and then when it did, I was completely numb. Normally I cry like a baby for a while. But it just completely different. It was almost like I was defeated in my head before id even ovulated. When seeing witch no longer stirs the same emotions, that to me is a sign I need to relax on things. Im being way too hard on myself. I cant keep going the way I have been or im going to lose my mind, and never get that baby because stress will stop my cycles!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oooooh have a lovely dinner hunnybun
> 
> sorry, ive been wallowing in self pity all day, this cold has gone straight to my sinus's and my head is pounding and foggy feeling
> 
> but the good news is, im not thinking much about af
> 
> im hoping both go by tomoz woooo hoooooo
> 
> im well jelous = i wanna come to dinner toooooooooooo
> 
> Well it went terribly. Ds whined, didnt eat, and threw everything. Dh was annoyed and negative the whole time. Happy valentines day I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh honey :( You and hubby need a romantic dinner together just the two of you! Have you got someone that can watch aden so you two can have some quality time together?Click to expand...
> 
> It's fine now. I have consulted my dear friend Google and emailed DS some links so he could understand why DS is acting this way. DS had become a bit of a brat when daddy is around. It's all because he wants his attention and he has figured out the fastest way to get it is to whine. So, we are trying at time out method where we will put DS in his crib when he whines like that instead of daddy picking him up. Or he can ask for what he wants with the word. He does know how to say up. It will be a nerve wracking week, but I hope we can get DS past this whining. It drives us crazy, lol! Like nails on chalkboard. He doesn't do this with me anymore because I have already done a version of this with him. I got some earplugs and put em in, just let DS whine and cry and ignored him. After 20 minutes he stopped and went to play. Took about a week for him to stop so much whining but he is great with me. DH just needs to do a version of that.Click to expand...

Sounds like its been a rollercoaster for you sweetie. It must be hard when youve sorted out a way to handle it but its only working with 50% of the parenting team. I imagine it must be hard work on hubby too. How long has Aden been testing your patience like this for? The time out sounds like the best thing for him atm, give him a chance to realise that he cant always get and have what he wants. Is he sweet as pie in the day the turns into a new version of himself once daddy is home?


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oooooh have a lovely dinner hunnybun
> 
> sorry, ive been wallowing in self pity all day, this cold has gone straight to my sinus's and my head is pounding and foggy feeling
> 
> but the good news is, im not thinking much about af
> 
> im hoping both go by tomoz woooo hoooooo
> 
> im well jelous = i wanna come to dinner toooooooooooo
> 
> Yeah sorry Tina about the being quiet...ive been wallowing too lol.
> 
> i cant remember what it was like before ttc now. Cant believe im going to head into two years soon. Sigh.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> I hate the day or two before AF and the day of AF cause that's time I know it's coming or here and it's so dissappointing! I feel your pain, although you get way more credit cause you've been at this longer than all of us. I really hope you get your BFP really soon. PMA, PMA!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww thanks chick. Well..an ache is an ache.. we all feel it every single time the witch comes. I think whats done it for me was how I had a feeling it was coming and then when it did, I was completely numb. Normally I cry like a baby for a while. But it just completely different. It was almost like I was defeated in my head before id even ovulated. When seeing witch no longer stirs the same emotions, that to me is a sign I need to relax on things. Im being way too hard on myself. I cant keep going the way I have been or im going to lose my mind, and never get that baby because stress will stop my cycles!Click to expand...

that's true. my problem is, once i started really ttc i don't know how to turn it off anymore. i think that not charting and using opk's would cause me more stress at this point cause it would drive me crazy not knowing where i am in my cycle!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oooooh have a lovely dinner hunnybun
> 
> sorry, ive been wallowing in self pity all day, this cold has gone straight to my sinus's and my head is pounding and foggy feeling
> 
> but the good news is, im not thinking much about af
> 
> im hoping both go by tomoz woooo hoooooo
> 
> im well jelous = i wanna come to dinner toooooooooooo
> 
> Well it went terribly. Ds whined, didnt eat, and threw everything. Dh was annoyed and negative the whole time. Happy valentines day I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh honey :( You and hubby need a romantic dinner together just the two of you! Have you got someone that can watch aden so you two can have some quality time together?Click to expand...
> 
> It's fine now. I have consulted my dear friend Google and emailed DS some links so he could understand why DS is acting this way. DS had become a bit of a brat when daddy is around. It's all because he wants his attention and he has figured out the fastest way to get it is to whine. So, we are trying at time out method where we will put DS in his crib when he whines like that instead of daddy picking him up. Or he can ask for what he wants with the word. He does know how to say up. It will be a nerve wracking week, but I hope we can get DS past this whining. It drives us crazy, lol! Like nails on chalkboard. He doesn't do this with me anymore because I have already done a version of this with him. I got some earplugs and put em in, just let DS whine and cry and ignored him. After 20 minutes he stopped and went to play. Took about a week for him to stop so much whining but he is great with me. DH just needs to do a version of that.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like its been a rollercoaster for you sweetie. It must be hard when youve sorted out a way to handle it but its only working with 50% of the parenting team. I imagine it must be hard work on hubby too. How long has Aden been testing your patience like this for? The time out sounds like the best thing for him atm, give him a chance to realise that he cant always get and have what he wants. Is he sweet as pie in the day the turns into a new version of himself once daddy is home?Click to expand...

he has always been a hard child. always cried a lot more than most. but once he hit a year old it lessened a lot and by 14 months i figured out the little monster was playing me! i didn't realize how smart he was, lol! things are GREAT when daddy isn't around because DS knows he can't act that way with me. i won't tolerate it and he only gets what he wants when he is good. daddy comes home and flip a switch. it is instant. he drops whatever he is doing, playing with toys, us reading a book, eating, and immediately starts crying. it's to the point where DH and I don't even enjoy him being at home, so he is gone more often. i think dh sees now that he is being played and will just have to put up with a lot of crying for a week and try to break the habit.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oooooh have a lovely dinner hunnybun
> 
> sorry, ive been wallowing in self pity all day, this cold has gone straight to my sinus's and my head is pounding and foggy feeling
> 
> but the good news is, im not thinking much about af
> 
> im hoping both go by tomoz woooo hoooooo
> 
> im well jelous = i wanna come to dinner toooooooooooo
> 
> Yeah sorry Tina about the being quiet...ive been wallowing too lol.
> 
> i cant remember what it was like before ttc now. Cant believe im going to head into two years soon. Sigh.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> I hate the day or two before AF and the day of AF cause that's time I know it's coming or here and it's so dissappointing! I feel your pain, although you get way more credit cause you've been at this longer than all of us. I really hope you get your BFP really soon. PMA, PMA!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww thanks chick. Well..an ache is an ache.. we all feel it every single time the witch comes. I think whats done it for me was how I had a feeling it was coming and then when it did, I was completely numb. Normally I cry like a baby for a while. But it just completely different. It was almost like I was defeated in my head before id even ovulated. When seeing witch no longer stirs the same emotions, that to me is a sign I need to relax on things. Im being way too hard on myself. I cant keep going the way I have been or im going to lose my mind, and never get that baby because stress will stop my cycles!Click to expand...
> 
> that's true. my problem is, once i started really ttc i don't know how to turn it off anymore. i think that not charting and using opk's would cause me more stress at this point cause it would drive me crazy not knowing where i am in my cycle!Click to expand...

I tried to do that after a couple of cycles and couldnt do it either lol. I think the only reason im doing it now is because ive hit that point where a bit part of me is starting to think its just not going to happen lol.

Its really hard to stop thinking about cycles and opks and tests isnt it? :D


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oooooh have a lovely dinner hunnybun
> 
> sorry, ive been wallowing in self pity all day, this cold has gone straight to my sinus's and my head is pounding and foggy feeling
> 
> but the good news is, im not thinking much about af
> 
> im hoping both go by tomoz woooo hoooooo
> 
> im well jelous = i wanna come to dinner toooooooooooo
> 
> Yeah sorry Tina about the being quiet...ive been wallowing too lol.
> 
> i cant remember what it was like before ttc now. Cant believe im going to head into two years soon. Sigh.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> I hate the day or two before AF and the day of AF cause that's time I know it's coming or here and it's so dissappointing! I feel your pain, although you get way more credit cause you've been at this longer than all of us. I really hope you get your BFP really soon. PMA, PMA!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww thanks chick. Well..an ache is an ache.. we all feel it every single time the witch comes. I think whats done it for me was how I had a feeling it was coming and then when it did, I was completely numb. Normally I cry like a baby for a while. But it just completely different. It was almost like I was defeated in my head before id even ovulated. When seeing witch no longer stirs the same emotions, that to me is a sign I need to relax on things. Im being way too hard on myself. I cant keep going the way I have been or im going to lose my mind, and never get that baby because stress will stop my cycles!Click to expand...
> 
> that's true. my problem is, once i started really ttc i don't know how to turn it off anymore. i think that not charting and using opk's would cause me more stress at this point cause it would drive me crazy not knowing where i am in my cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> I tried to do that after a couple of cycles and couldnt do it either lol. I think the only reason im doing it now is because ive hit that point where a bit part of me is starting to think its just not going to happen lol.
> 
> Its really hard to stop thinking about cycles and opks and tests isnt it? :DClick to expand...

yes it is!


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I attatched a piccy too :)
> 
> I see your little bean! That's amazing.Click to expand...
> 
> Seeing the heart beating away was just AMAZING :cloud9:
> 
> Was so relieved as i'd been worrying myself that they'd find an empty sac or something like that.Click to expand...
> 
> What was the BPM?Click to expand...

I forgot to ask :blush:

It was beating pretty fast and they said everything was perfect :flower:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I attatched a piccy too :)
> 
> I see your little bean! That's amazing.Click to expand...
> 
> Seeing the heart beating away was just AMAZING :cloud9:
> 
> Was so relieved as i'd been worrying myself that they'd find an empty sac or something like that.Click to expand...
> 
> What was the BPM?Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot to ask :blush:
> 
> It was beating pretty fast and they said everything was perfect :flower:Click to expand...

Good


----------



## Faythe

6dpo already hun.... when are you going to start testing?


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> 6dpo already hun.... when are you going to start testing?

8dpo. I have 10mIU tests


----------



## Faythe

Ooo fingers crossed for you :D


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Ooo fingers crossed for you :D

Thanks


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol no
> that turned up quick!
> 
> how you feeling at the half way point?
> 
> I'm good! Just passing the time. You would be so proud of me. Haven't tested yet and gonna wait till 8 dpo to start.Click to expand...


oooh 2 days till testing time




Faythe said:


> I attatched a piccy too :)

Congratulations :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## moter98

I'm having a Twilight movie marathon!


----------



## Faythe

Enjoy!

I just had spaghetti carbonara. I freaked out to start with but then looked and the eggs are infact cooked in it, and not raw like you get with some sauces. Phew!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> I just had spaghetti carbonara. I freaked out to start with but then looked and the eggs are infact cooked in it, and not raw like you get with some sauces. Phew!

I didn't know they were raw in some sauces! Good to know. I have recently been hooked on eating more natural foods and protein shakes. I started it to just get more protein then it morphed into healthier eating. I feel great! And I've lost 2 pounds already. So a pound a week basically. I'm eating just as much as I was before, so I think there really is something to this organic/natural thing.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oooooh have a lovely dinner hunnybun
> 
> sorry, ive been wallowing in self pity all day, this cold has gone straight to my sinus's and my head is pounding and foggy feeling
> 
> but the good news is, im not thinking much about af
> 
> im hoping both go by tomoz woooo hoooooo
> 
> im well jelous = i wanna come to dinner toooooooooooo
> 
> Well it went terribly. Ds whined, didnt eat, and threw everything. Dh was annoyed and negative the whole time. Happy valentines day I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh honey :( You and hubby need a romantic dinner together just the two of you! Have you got someone that can watch aden so you two can have some quality time together?Click to expand...
> 
> It's fine now. I have consulted my dear friend Google and emailed DS some links so he could understand why DS is acting this way. DS had become a bit of a brat when daddy is around. It's all because he wants his attention and he has figured out the fastest way to get it is to whine. So, we are trying at time out method where we will put DS in his crib when he whines like that instead of daddy picking him up. Or he can ask for what he wants with the word. He does know how to say up. It will be a nerve wracking week, but I hope we can get DS past this whining. It drives us crazy, lol! Like nails on chalkboard. He doesn't do this with me anymore because I have already done a version of this with him. I got some earplugs and put em in, just let DS whine and cry and ignored him. After 20 minutes he stopped and went to play. Took about a week for him to stop so much whining but he is great with me. DH just needs to do a version of that.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like its been a rollercoaster for you sweetie. It must be hard when youve sorted out a way to handle it but its only working with 50% of the parenting team. I imagine it must be hard work on hubby too. How long has Aden been testing your patience like this for? The time out sounds like the best thing for him atm, give him a chance to realise that he cant always get and have what he wants. Is he sweet as pie in the day the turns into a new version of himself once daddy is home?Click to expand...
> 
> he has always been a hard child. always cried a lot more than most. but once he hit a year old it lessened a lot and by 14 months i figured out the little monster was playing me! i didn't realize how smart he was, lol! things are GREAT when daddy isn't around because DS knows he can't act that way with me. i won't tolerate it and he only gets what he wants when he is good. daddy comes home and flip a switch. it is instant. he drops whatever he is doing, playing with toys, us reading a book, eating, and immediately starts crying. it's to the point where DH and I don't even enjoy him being at home, so he is gone more often. i think dh sees now that he is being played and will just have to put up with a lot of crying for a week and try to break the habit.Click to expand...

I was about to say Bless him! But sounds like he is one super smart little cookie! Its actually scary to think how switched on children can be, and at such a smart age too! It must be a bit of a headache though to see him go 180. And a lot of hard work. But...daddy can break it! Is he reluctant to deal with a stressy week to break the habit?


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I attatched a piccy too :)
> 
> I see your little bean! That's amazing.Click to expand...
> 
> Seeing the heart beating away was just AMAZING :cloud9:
> 
> Was so relieved as i'd been worrying myself that they'd find an empty sac or something like that.Click to expand...
> 
> What was the BPM?Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot to ask :blush:
> 
> It was beating pretty fast and they said everything was perfect :flower:Click to expand...

I think id have forgotten too lol


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 6dpo already hun.... when are you going to start testing?
> 
> 8dpo. I have 10mIU testsClick to expand...

Ohhh just a couple of days!!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> I'm having a Twilight movie marathon!

I need to find a good movie to watch now while I do some crocheting....suggestions on a postcard please!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> I just had spaghetti carbonara. I freaked out to start with but then looked and the eggs are infact cooked in it, and not raw like you get with some sauces. Phew!

Im gunna be a nightmare when I have to start tracking everything like this lol.


----------



## Faythe

Tina, clean eating is fab and reaps amazing results.

What protein shakes do you get? I used to get BSN Lean Dessert! Sooooooooooooo good!


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I attatched a piccy too :)
> 
> I see your little bean! That's amazing.Click to expand...
> 
> Seeing the heart beating away was just AMAZING :cloud9:
> 
> Was so relieved as i'd been worrying myself that they'd find an empty sac or something like that.Click to expand...
> 
> What was the BPM?Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot to ask :blush:
> 
> It was beating pretty fast and they said everything was perfect :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I think id have forgotten too lolClick to expand...

Yeah I was a little overwhelmed by the whole thing so it totally slipped my mind. 

I was reading some threads in 1st tri and two ladies said because they had early scans they were refused their 12 week scan. Do you think this'll happen to me too? :(


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oooooh have a lovely dinner hunnybun
> 
> sorry, ive been wallowing in self pity all day, this cold has gone straight to my sinus's and my head is pounding and foggy feeling
> 
> but the good news is, im not thinking much about af
> 
> im hoping both go by tomoz woooo hoooooo
> 
> im well jelous = i wanna come to dinner toooooooooooo
> 
> Well it went terribly. Ds whined, didnt eat, and threw everything. Dh was annoyed and negative the whole time. Happy valentines day I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh honey :( You and hubby need a romantic dinner together just the two of you! Have you got someone that can watch aden so you two can have some quality time together?Click to expand...
> 
> It's fine now. I have consulted my dear friend Google and emailed DS some links so he could understand why DS is acting this way. DS had become a bit of a brat when daddy is around. It's all because he wants his attention and he has figured out the fastest way to get it is to whine. So, we are trying at time out method where we will put DS in his crib when he whines like that instead of daddy picking him up. Or he can ask for what he wants with the word. He does know how to say up. It will be a nerve wracking week, but I hope we can get DS past this whining. It drives us crazy, lol! Like nails on chalkboard. He doesn't do this with me anymore because I have already done a version of this with him. I got some earplugs and put em in, just let DS whine and cry and ignored him. After 20 minutes he stopped and went to play. Took about a week for him to stop so much whining but he is great with me. DH just needs to do a version of that.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like its been a rollercoaster for you sweetie. It must be hard when youve sorted out a way to handle it but its only working with 50% of the parenting team. I imagine it must be hard work on hubby too. How long has Aden been testing your patience like this for? The time out sounds like the best thing for him atm, give him a chance to realise that he cant always get and have what he wants. Is he sweet as pie in the day the turns into a new version of himself once daddy is home?Click to expand...
> 
> he has always been a hard child. always cried a lot more than most. but once he hit a year old it lessened a lot and by 14 months i figured out the little monster was playing me! i didn't realize how smart he was, lol! things are GREAT when daddy isn't around because DS knows he can't act that way with me. i won't tolerate it and he only gets what he wants when he is good. daddy comes home and flip a switch. it is instant. he drops whatever he is doing, playing with toys, us reading a book, eating, and immediately starts crying. it's to the point where DH and I don't even enjoy him being at home, so he is gone more often. i think dh sees now that he is being played and will just have to put up with a lot of crying for a week and try to break the habit.Click to expand...
> 
> I was about to say Bless him! But sounds like he is one super smart little cookie! Its actually scary to think how switched on children can be, and at such a smart age too! It must be a bit of a headache though to see him go 180. And a lot of hard work. But...daddy can break it! Is he reluctant to deal with a stressy week to break the habit?Click to expand...

He is very impatient when it comes to the whining do just picks him up so he doesn't have to deal with it. Only that has made the problem do much worse. I think he is on board now though.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Tina, clean eating is fab and reaps amazing results.
> 
> What protein shakes do you get? I used to get BSN Lean Dessert! Sooooooooooooo good!

Metabolic reset right now and am trying jay Robb next. Yep, clean eating is amazing! It's not that hard, only more expensive. I was really surprised how easy it was. And i have so much more energy!


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Hope your well, have just finished a 13 hour shift and my feet are killing me! Congrats on hearing the heartbeat faythe! That must be amazing!! I can't wait to one day hear that. Hope everyone else is well. Hope your feeling better pinky? Moter what day are you going to start testing? Hope your well too Sarah! And the horrible feelings af brings are starting to pass :hugs: x


----------



## Pinky32

Rachael, have a nice long bath and soak those achy feet

ooooh look at you 1DPO!!!!!

i dont know whats wrong with me today, probably because its valentines day but ive hit that brick wall again ](*,) cant stop crying, comfort eating

AF is finishing today and my cold has got to the "thick snot" part so that should go tomoz hopefully - have felt like crap for 3 days now and keep having nose bleeds - feels like im bleeding from everywhere


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> Rachael, have a nice long bath and soak those achy feet
> 
> ooooh look at you 1DPO!!!!!
> 
> i dont know whats wrong with me today, probably because its valentines day but ive hit that brick wall again ](*,) cant stop crying, comfort eating
> 
> AF is finishing today and my cold has got to the "thick snot" part so that should go tomoz hopefully - have felt like crap for 3 days now and keep having nose bleeds - feels like im bleeding from everywhere

Thanks charlotte! But I am in bed to do it all again tomorrow! 

Me and my friends were taking today about how shit valentines makes you feel! If your single you feel depressed, if your in a relationship you never get what your after (if anything at all!) 
I hope you feel better tomorrow! Drink hot lemon and honey. Glad af is finishing that nasty witch can f**k off!! 
X


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Rachael, have a nice long bath and soak those achy feet
> 
> ooooh look at you 1DPO!!!!!
> 
> i dont know whats wrong with me today, probably because its valentines day but ive hit that brick wall again ](*,) cant stop crying, comfort eating
> 
> AF is finishing today and my cold has got to the "thick snot" part so that should go tomoz hopefully - have felt like crap for 3 days now and keep having nose bleeds - feels like im bleeding from everywhere
> 
> Thanks charlotte! But I am in bed to do it all again tomorrow!
> 
> Me and my friends were taking today about how shit valentines makes you feel! If your single you feel depressed, if your in a relationship you never get what your after (if anything at all!)
> I hope you feel better tomorrow! Drink hot lemon and honey. Glad af is finishing that nasty witch can f**k off!!
> XClick to expand...


awww well have a good sleep - recharge your energy!

i think having this cold has taken my mind off of af but now my head isnt hurting anymore its just making me think of how i failed to stick the egg - im sure i;ll be ok tomoz and then start panicing about ov;ing and planning OH to get round here when i need him

have a good night sleeps hun :hug:


----------



## moter98

And the whining begins. :(


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I attatched a piccy too :)
> 
> I see your little bean! That's amazing.Click to expand...
> 
> Seeing the heart beating away was just AMAZING :cloud9:
> 
> Was so relieved as i'd been worrying myself that they'd find an empty sac or something like that.Click to expand...
> 
> What was the BPM?Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot to ask :blush:
> 
> It was beating pretty fast and they said everything was perfect :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I think id have forgotten too lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I was a little overwhelmed by the whole thing so it totally slipped my mind.
> 
> I was reading some threads in 1st tri and two ladies said because they had early scans they were refused their 12 week scan. Do you think this'll happen to me too? :(Click to expand...

Nah they dont. Did you check if those women were english? Its possible if you have a scan at around 11 weeks possibly, but Ive not been led to believe that early scanning will be impacting it. They do too many measurements at that point to skip.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oooooh have a lovely dinner hunnybun
> 
> sorry, ive been wallowing in self pity all day, this cold has gone straight to my sinus's and my head is pounding and foggy feeling
> 
> but the good news is, im not thinking much about af
> 
> im hoping both go by tomoz woooo hoooooo
> 
> im well jelous = i wanna come to dinner toooooooooooo
> 
> Well it went terribly. Ds whined, didnt eat, and threw everything. Dh was annoyed and negative the whole time. Happy valentines day I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh honey :( You and hubby need a romantic dinner together just the two of you! Have you got someone that can watch aden so you two can have some quality time together?Click to expand...
> 
> It's fine now. I have consulted my dear friend Google and emailed DS some links so he could understand why DS is acting this way. DS had become a bit of a brat when daddy is around. It's all because he wants his attention and he has figured out the fastest way to get it is to whine. So, we are trying at time out method where we will put DS in his crib when he whines like that instead of daddy picking him up. Or he can ask for what he wants with the word. He does know how to say up. It will be a nerve wracking week, but I hope we can get DS past this whining. It drives us crazy, lol! Like nails on chalkboard. He doesn't do this with me anymore because I have already done a version of this with him. I got some earplugs and put em in, just let DS whine and cry and ignored him. After 20 minutes he stopped and went to play. Took about a week for him to stop so much whining but he is great with me. DH just needs to do a version of that.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like its been a rollercoaster for you sweetie. It must be hard when youve sorted out a way to handle it but its only working with 50% of the parenting team. I imagine it must be hard work on hubby too. How long has Aden been testing your patience like this for? The time out sounds like the best thing for him atm, give him a chance to realise that he cant always get and have what he wants. Is he sweet as pie in the day the turns into a new version of himself once daddy is home?Click to expand...
> 
> he has always been a hard child. always cried a lot more than most. but once he hit a year old it lessened a lot and by 14 months i figured out the little monster was playing me! i didn't realize how smart he was, lol! things are GREAT when daddy isn't around because DS knows he can't act that way with me. i won't tolerate it and he only gets what he wants when he is good. daddy comes home and flip a switch. it is instant. he drops whatever he is doing, playing with toys, us reading a book, eating, and immediately starts crying. it's to the point where DH and I don't even enjoy him being at home, so he is gone more often. i think dh sees now that he is being played and will just have to put up with a lot of crying for a week and try to break the habit.Click to expand...
> 
> I was about to say Bless him! But sounds like he is one super smart little cookie! Its actually scary to think how switched on children can be, and at such a smart age too! It must be a bit of a headache though to see him go 180. And a lot of hard work. But...daddy can break it! Is he reluctant to deal with a stressy week to break the habit?Click to expand...
> 
> He is very impatient when it comes to the whining do just picks him up so he doesn't have to deal with it. Only that has made the problem do much worse. I think he is on board now though.Click to expand...

Oh dear! Can always rely on men to take the easiest route !!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls! Hope your well, have just finished a 13 hour shift and my feet are killing me! Congrats on hearing the heartbeat faythe! That must be amazing!! I can't wait to one day hear that. Hope everyone else is well. Hope your feeling better pinky? Moter what day are you going to start testing? Hope your well too Sarah! And the horrible feelings af brings are starting to pass :hugs: x

Awww honey...you need a nice big rest! Long hours on valentines! Any nice plans?

Im feeling much better now thanks chickadee. Im excited! I did find something earlier I wish Id known before now:



> Recent research shows that the best time of the day for sex if you wanted to get pregnant was in the early evening between 5 and 7 pm, when sperm counts are up to 35% higher, sperm are livelier, and women are more likely to ovulate. Keep in mind that far more important than the time of day is the time of the womans cycle.

Matt and I have been finding ourselves "needy" in the very early hours...sounds like his sperms would have been taking a nap! Guess when im back to tracking my cycles next month we will be shifting dinner time back an hour lol


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Rachael, have a nice long bath and soak those achy feet
> 
> ooooh look at you 1DPO!!!!!
> 
> i dont know whats wrong with me today, probably because its valentines day but ive hit that brick wall again ](*,) cant stop crying, comfort eating
> 
> AF is finishing today and my cold has got to the "thick snot" part so that should go tomoz hopefully - have felt like crap for 3 days now and keep having nose bleeds - feels like im bleeding from everywhere

AWw chick..youre bound to feel crap today. For one, you got the stinking cold which is enough to bring anyones happy mood down! And then with the af and with the valentines day..its no surprise.

I hope that the cold passes overnight so that when you wake up tomorrow 3/3 of the crappy things today will have passed!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Rachael, have a nice long bath and soak those achy feet
> 
> ooooh look at you 1DPO!!!!!
> 
> i dont know whats wrong with me today, probably because its valentines day but ive hit that brick wall again ](*,) cant stop crying, comfort eating
> 
> AF is finishing today and my cold has got to the "thick snot" part so that should go tomoz hopefully - have felt like crap for 3 days now and keep having nose bleeds - feels like im bleeding from everywhere
> 
> Thanks charlotte! But I am in bed to do it all again tomorrow!
> 
> Me and my friends were taking today about how shit valentines makes you feel! If your single you feel depressed, if your in a relationship you never get what your after (if anything at all!)
> I hope you feel better tomorrow! Drink hot lemon and honey. Glad af is finishing that nasty witch can f**k off!!
> XClick to expand...

I find it very overrated. I mean, if youre in a relationship you shouldnt need a hallmark day to give a token of your feelings! Matt and I skipped it this year for the most part. We went out late last week instead and it felt better to nor have the stresses today.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> And the whining begins. :(

Awwww noes!! Is hubby doing what hes supposed too? :(


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> And the whining begins. :(
> 
> Awwww noes!! Is hubby doing what hes supposed too? :(Click to expand...

Well, in between a lot of swear words he is. Not too keen on having another baby at the moment with this one wailing. Good thing I've already o'd


----------



## Pinky32

I got a text this morning from OH and he poked me on fb - about all he can do 

And i got a lovely text from a friend wishing me happy Val day, he has a girlfriend but knows my situation and wanted me to know im in his thoughts

bless him - he offered to come over to see me, but i had to say no cos i knew id be sneezing all over him and he had to go to work tonight as a bus driver and him getting a cold wouldnt be fair


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> I got a text this morning from OH and he poked me on fb - about all he can do
> 
> And i got a lovely text from a friend wishing me happy Val day, he has a girlfriend but knows my situation and wanted me to know im in his thoughts
> 
> bless him - he offered to come over to see me, but i had to say no cos i knew id be sneezing all over him and he had to go to work tonight as a bus driver and him getting a cold wouldnt be fair

That's great news! Hope you get to see him next week.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> And the whining begins. :(
> 
> Awwww noes!! Is hubby doing what hes supposed too? :(Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in between a lot of swear words he is. Not too keen on having another baby at the moment with this one wailing. Good thing I've already o'dClick to expand...

lol too late now Mr Moter! :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> I got a text this morning from OH and he poked me on fb - about all he can do
> 
> And i got a lovely text from a friend wishing me happy Val day, he has a girlfriend but knows my situation and wanted me to know im in his thoughts
> 
> bless him - he offered to come over to see me, but i had to say no cos i knew id be sneezing all over him and he had to go to work tonight as a bus driver and him getting a cold wouldnt be fair
> 
> That's great news! Hope you get to see him next week.Click to expand...

he didnt play footy last night so i didnt see him but he did call me on sunday to warn me

af is more or less over so i;ll start panicing tomoz about oving early next week (have you heard this from me before lol i sound like a broken record)


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> And the whining begins. :(
> 
> Awwww noes!! Is hubby doing what hes supposed too? :(Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in between a lot of swear words he is. Not too keen on having another baby at the moment with this one wailing. Good thing I've already o'dClick to expand...

Sounds a stressful situation for you then hun. I can understand that its frustrating for you both but...babies are all different. AND, it sounds like (no offence) your husband is not helping the situation at all by now being prepared to follow your example to help stop the attention meltdowns. So seems a bit meh about the not being keen part.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> And the whining begins. :(
> 
> Awwww noes!! Is hubby doing what hes supposed too? :(Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in between a lot of swear words he is. Not too keen on having another baby at the moment with this one wailing. Good thing I've already o'dClick to expand...
> 
> lol too late now Mr Moter! :haha:Click to expand...

:thumbup:
Now just really hoping for that :bfp:
No way to change his mind then, lol!
DS has calmed now, knock on wood. They are upstairs watching tv....whew.....quiet once again. Well, except for the dogs. It's never really quiet around here, just down to a dull roar now.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> I got a text this morning from OH and he poked me on fb - about all he can do
> 
> And i got a lovely text from a friend wishing me happy Val day, he has a girlfriend but knows my situation and wanted me to know im in his thoughts
> 
> bless him - he offered to come over to see me, but i had to say no cos i knew id be sneezing all over him and he had to go to work tonight as a bus driver and him getting a cold wouldnt be fair

Awwwww what a LOVELY friend!! Thats so sweet of him. I want to give him a hug too now as well as you hun!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> And the whining begins. :(
> 
> Awwww noes!! Is hubby doing what hes supposed too? :(Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in between a lot of swear words he is. Not too keen on having another baby at the moment with this one wailing. Good thing I've already o'dClick to expand...
> 
> lol too late now Mr Moter! :haha:Click to expand...

~Can imagine you doing the muhahahahaha laugh when saying that lol


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> And the whining begins. :(
> 
> Awwww noes!! Is hubby doing what hes supposed too? :(Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in between a lot of swear words he is. Not too keen on having another baby at the moment with this one wailing. Good thing I've already o'dClick to expand...
> 
> lol too late now Mr Moter! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:
> Now just really hoping for that :bfp:
> No way to change his mind then, lol!
> DS has calmed now, knock on wood. They are upstairs watching tv....whew.....quiet once again. Well, except for the dogs. It's never really quiet around here, just down to a dull roar now.Click to expand...

yayyyyy for quiet

its just going to take DS time to learn if hes quiet he gets more "daddy" time


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> And the whining begins. :(
> 
> Awwww noes!! Is hubby doing what hes supposed too? :(Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in between a lot of swear words he is. Not too keen on having another baby at the moment with this one wailing. Good thing I've already o'dClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds a stressful situation for you then hun. I can understand that its frustrating for you both but...babies are all different. AND, it sounds like (no offence) your husband is not helping the situation at all by now being prepared to follow your example to help stop the attention meltdowns. So seems a bit meh about the not being keen part.Click to expand...

I have been too quick to step in cause dh gets impatient so easily and I don't want to upset him. But this can't continue this way anymore as we are not happy when dh is home and ds is awake. Something has to change. So, as hard as it is, I have left dh to it and am not interfering. It's hard for me when I know how to make it better for ds, but I will have to let dh figure it out.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> I got a text this morning from OH and he poked me on fb - about all he can do
> 
> And i got a lovely text from a friend wishing me happy Val day, he has a girlfriend but knows my situation and wanted me to know im in his thoughts
> 
> bless him - he offered to come over to see me, but i had to say no cos i knew id be sneezing all over him and he had to go to work tonight as a bus driver and him getting a cold wouldnt be fair
> 
> That's great news! Hope you get to see him next week.Click to expand...
> 
> he didnt play footy last night so i didnt see him but he did call me on sunday to warn me
> 
> af is more or less over so i;ll start panicing tomoz about oving early next week (have you heard this from me before lol i sound like a broken record)Click to expand...

Well..we are here to help you stay calm chickadee! Youll see him :)


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> And the whining begins. :(
> 
> Awwww noes!! Is hubby doing what hes supposed too? :(Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in between a lot of swear words he is. Not too keen on having another baby at the moment with this one wailing. Good thing I've already o'dClick to expand...
> 
> lol too late now Mr Moter! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:
> Now just really hoping for that :bfp:
> No way to change his mind then, lol!
> DS has calmed now, knock on wood. They are upstairs watching tv....whew.....quiet once again. Well, except for the dogs. It's never really quiet around here, just down to a dull roar now.Click to expand...
> 
> yayyyyy for quiet
> 
> its just going to take DS time to learn if hes quiet he gets more "daddy" timeClick to expand...

Hoping sooner rather than later, my nerves are shot!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> I got a text this morning from OH and he poked me on fb - about all he can do
> 
> And i got a lovely text from a friend wishing me happy Val day, he has a girlfriend but knows my situation and wanted me to know im in his thoughts
> 
> bless him - he offered to come over to see me, but i had to say no cos i knew id be sneezing all over him and he had to go to work tonight as a bus driver and him getting a cold wouldnt be fair
> 
> Awwwww what a LOVELY friend!! Thats so sweet of him. I want to give him a hug too now as well as you hun!Click to expand...

he offered to bring me flowers and grapes

he is a good friend



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> And the whining begins. :(
> 
> Awwww noes!! Is hubby doing what hes supposed too? :(Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in between a lot of swear words he is. Not too keen on having another baby at the moment with this one wailing. Good thing I've already o'dClick to expand...
> 
> lol too late now Mr Moter! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ~Can imagine you doing the muhahahahaha laugh when saying that lolClick to expand...

oh yeah



moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> And the whining begins. :(
> 
> Awwww noes!! Is hubby doing what hes supposed too? :(Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in between a lot of swear words he is. Not too keen on having another baby at the moment with this one wailing. Good thing I've already o'dClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds a stressful situation for you then hun. I can understand that its frustrating for you both but...babies are all different. AND, it sounds like (no offence) your husband is not helping the situation at all by now being prepared to follow your example to help stop the attention meltdowns. So seems a bit meh about the not being keen part.Click to expand...
> 
> I have been too quick to step in cause dh gets impatient so easily and I don't want to upset him. But this can't continue this way anymore as we are not happy when dh is home and ds is awake. Something has to change. So, as hard as it is, I have left dh to it and am not interfering. It's hard for me when I know how to make it better for ds, but I will have to let dh figure it out.Click to expand...

they both have to learn


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> I got a text this morning from OH and he poked me on fb - about all he can do
> 
> And i got a lovely text from a friend wishing me happy Val day, he has a girlfriend but knows my situation and wanted me to know im in his thoughts
> 
> bless him - he offered to come over to see me, but i had to say no cos i knew id be sneezing all over him and he had to go to work tonight as a bus driver and him getting a cold wouldnt be fair
> 
> That's great news! Hope you get to see him next week.Click to expand...
> 
> he didnt play footy last night so i didnt see him but he did call me on sunday to warn me
> 
> af is more or less over so i;ll start panicing tomoz about oving early next week (have you heard this from me before lol i sound like a broken record)Click to expand...

He will surely play footy next week. He wouldn't want to miss two weeks in a row. FX!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> And the whining begins. :(
> 
> Awwww noes!! Is hubby doing what hes supposed too? :(Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in between a lot of swear words he is. Not too keen on having another baby at the moment with this one wailing. Good thing I've already o'dClick to expand...
> 
> lol too late now Mr Moter! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ~Can imagine you doing the muhahahahaha laugh when saying that lolClick to expand...

LmFAO! Only if I've got a bfp test in my hand!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky what a sweet friend! Flowers and grapes...aww. Now if he would have said chocolate you shoulda jumped on that offer! I know you don't like chocolate but you could have sent it to me. :p


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> I got a text this morning from OH and he poked me on fb - about all he can do
> 
> And i got a lovely text from a friend wishing me happy Val day, he has a girlfriend but knows my situation and wanted me to know im in his thoughts
> 
> bless him - he offered to come over to see me, but i had to say no cos i knew id be sneezing all over him and he had to go to work tonight as a bus driver and him getting a cold wouldnt be fair
> 
> That's great news! Hope you get to see him next week.Click to expand...
> 
> he didnt play footy last night so i didnt see him but he did call me on sunday to warn me
> 
> af is more or less over so i;ll start panicing tomoz about oving early next week (have you heard this from me before lol i sound like a broken record)Click to expand...
> 
> Well..we are here to help you stay calm chickadee! Youll see him :)Click to expand...

If i dont - it is what it is



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> And the whining begins. :(
> 
> Awwww noes!! Is hubby doing what hes supposed too? :(Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in between a lot of swear words he is. Not too keen on having another baby at the moment with this one wailing. Good thing I've already o'dClick to expand...
> 
> lol too late now Mr Moter! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:
> Now just really hoping for that :bfp:
> No way to change his mind then, lol!
> DS has calmed now, knock on wood. They are upstairs watching tv....whew.....quiet once again. Well, except for the dogs. It's never really quiet around here, just down to a dull roar now.Click to expand...
> 
> yayyyyy for quiet
> 
> its just going to take DS time to learn if hes quiet he gets more "daddy" timeClick to expand...
> 
> Hoping sooner rather than later, my nerves are shot!Click to expand...

fingers crossed


----------



## moter98

Peanut is laying on my lap right now. Shes my favorite doggy


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> I got a text this morning from OH and he poked me on fb - about all he can do
> 
> And i got a lovely text from a friend wishing me happy Val day, he has a girlfriend but knows my situation and wanted me to know im in his thoughts
> 
> bless him - he offered to come over to see me, but i had to say no cos i knew id be sneezing all over him and he had to go to work tonight as a bus driver and him getting a cold wouldnt be fair
> 
> That's great news! Hope you get to see him next week.Click to expand...
> 
> he didnt play footy last night so i didnt see him but he did call me on sunday to warn me
> 
> af is more or less over so i;ll start panicing tomoz about oving early next week (have you heard this from me before lol i sound like a broken record)Click to expand...
> 
> He will surely play footy next week. He wouldn't want to miss two weeks in a row. FX!Click to expand...

yeah he should, if its on - problem is, if a few of the guys pull out then the whole game is cancelled

he cant even lie about playing and "her" cousin in on the team



moter98 said:


> Pinky what a sweet friend! Flowers and grapes...aww. Now if he would have said chocolate you shoulda jumped on that offer! I know you don't like chocolate but you could have sent it to me. :p

:rofl:


----------



## moter98

I'm sure they will want to play after missing a week. Otherwise he will come up with something!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> I'm sure they will want to play after missing a week. Otherwise he will come up with something!

fingers crossed

you n sarah both saw the "cryptic" message i put on fb

about two hours after i put it on there, he poked me

now i know he uses his phone to go onto fb,so dont know if he looked at my page to poke me or just went to the app to poke - it "could" have been his way of telling me that he saw it


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure they will want to play after missing a week. Otherwise he will come up with something!
> 
> fingers crossed
> 
> you n sarah both saw the "cryptic" message i put on fb
> 
> about two hours after i put it on there, he poked me
> 
> now i know he uses his phone to go onto fb,so dont know if he looked at my page to poke me or just went to the app to poke - it "could" have been his way of telling me that he saw itClick to expand...

Frustrating! Has he ever left you messages on FB?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure they will want to play after missing a week. Otherwise he will come up with something!
> 
> fingers crossed
> 
> you n sarah both saw the "cryptic" message i put on fb
> 
> about two hours after i put it on there, he poked me
> 
> now i know he uses his phone to go onto fb,so dont know if he looked at my page to poke me or just went to the app to poke - it "could" have been his way of telling me that he saw itClick to expand...
> 
> Frustrating! Has he ever left you messages on FB?Click to expand...

he did once and she asked him what it was about and wouldnt let it drop which then went on to a row and then a major sulk etc


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure they will want to play after missing a week. Otherwise he will come up with something!
> 
> fingers crossed
> 
> you n sarah both saw the "cryptic" message i put on fb
> 
> about two hours after i put it on there, he poked me
> 
> now i know he uses his phone to go onto fb,so dont know if he looked at my page to poke me or just went to the app to poke - it "could" have been his way of telling me that he saw itClick to expand...
> 
> Frustrating! Has he ever left you messages on FB?Click to expand...
> 
> he did once and she asked him what it was about and wouldnt let it drop which then went on to a row and then a major sulk etcClick to expand...

Uh oh. Guess that's not a good idea then


----------



## Pinky32

when he called on sunday he said that he hadnt been out since he last came to see me as "she" wants to go with him all the time and he still gets 20 questions

he only managed to get out to call me as he told her he wanted a cherry coke (knowing they didnt have any in the house) so was allowed to go to shops on his own (2 min walk) lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> when he called on sunday he said that he hadnt been out since he last came to see me as "she" wants to go with him all the time and he still gets 20 questions
> 
> he only managed to get out to call me as he told her he wanted a cherry coke (knowing they didnt have any in the house) so was allowed to go to shops on his own (2 min walk) lol

One word: controlling!
Wait, one more word: crazy!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> And the whining begins. :(
> 
> Awwww noes!! Is hubby doing what hes supposed too? :(Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in between a lot of swear words he is. Not too keen on having another baby at the moment with this one wailing. Good thing I've already o'dClick to expand...
> 
> lol too late now Mr Moter! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:
> Now just really hoping for that :bfp:
> No way to change his mind then, lol!
> DS has calmed now, knock on wood. They are upstairs watching tv....whew.....quiet once again. Well, except for the dogs. It's never really quiet around here, just down to a dull roar now.Click to expand...
> 
> yayyyyy for quiet
> 
> its just going to take DS time to learn if hes quiet he gets more "daddy" timeClick to expand...
> 
> Hoping sooner rather than later, my nerves are shot!Click to expand...

awww hugs honey :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> when he called on sunday he said that he hadnt been out since he last came to see me as "she" wants to go with him all the time and he still gets 20 questions
> 
> he only managed to get out to call me as he told her he wanted a cherry coke (knowing they didnt have any in the house) so was allowed to go to shops on his own (2 min walk) lol
> 
> One word: controlling!
> Wait, one more word: crazy!Click to expand...

ive always called her "clingon" - even when i talk to him i say clingon and hes always known who lol

she is very clingy


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> I got a text this morning from OH and he poked me on fb - about all he can do
> 
> And i got a lovely text from a friend wishing me happy Val day, he has a girlfriend but knows my situation and wanted me to know im in his thoughts
> 
> bless him - he offered to come over to see me, but i had to say no cos i knew id be sneezing all over him and he had to go to work tonight as a bus driver and him getting a cold wouldnt be fair
> 
> That's great news! Hope you get to see him next week.Click to expand...
> 
> he didnt play footy last night so i didnt see him but he did call me on sunday to warn me
> 
> af is more or less over so i;ll start panicing tomoz about oving early next week (have you heard this from me before lol i sound like a broken record)Click to expand...
> 
> He will surely play footy next week. He wouldn't want to miss two weeks in a row. FX!Click to expand...

Agreed!! Get pruning!! :D


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure they will want to play after missing a week. Otherwise he will come up with something!
> 
> fingers crossed
> 
> you n sarah both saw the "cryptic" message i put on fb
> 
> about two hours after i put it on there, he poked me
> 
> now i know he uses his phone to go onto fb,so dont know if he looked at my page to poke me or just went to the app to poke - it "could" have been his way of telling me that he saw itClick to expand...

Im going with the letting you know!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> when he called on sunday he said that he hadnt been out since he last came to see me as "she" wants to go with him all the time and he still gets 20 questions
> 
> he only managed to get out to call me as he told her he wanted a cherry coke (knowing they didnt have any in the house) so was allowed to go to shops on his own (2 min walk) lol
> 
> One word: controlling!
> Wait, one more word: crazy!Click to expand...

Or she knows theres no love, knows things are not good, or knows that hes...u know....!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure they will want to play after missing a week. Otherwise he will come up with something!
> 
> fingers crossed
> 
> you n sarah both saw the "cryptic" message i put on fb
> 
> about two hours after i put it on there, he poked me
> 
> now i know he uses his phone to go onto fb,so dont know if he looked at my page to poke me or just went to the app to poke - it "could" have been his way of telling me that he saw itClick to expand...
> 
> Im going with the letting you know!Click to expand...

we said that last time and when i asked him he said he didnt see it - i keep telling him to look at it as often as possible cos he knows i write things there for him

:dohh: men


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> when he called on sunday he said that he hadnt been out since he last came to see me as "she" wants to go with him all the time and he still gets 20 questions
> 
> he only managed to get out to call me as he told her he wanted a cherry coke (knowing they didnt have any in the house) so was allowed to go to shops on his own (2 min walk) lol
> 
> One word: controlling!
> Wait, one more word: crazy!Click to expand...
> 
> Or she knows theres no love, knows things are not good, or knows that hes...u know....!Click to expand...

no if she knew, she would say something


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure they will want to play after missing a week. Otherwise he will come up with something!
> 
> fingers crossed
> 
> you n sarah both saw the "cryptic" message i put on fb
> 
> about two hours after i put it on there, he poked me
> 
> now i know he uses his phone to go onto fb,so dont know if he looked at my page to poke me or just went to the app to poke - it "could" have been his way of telling me that he saw itClick to expand...
> 
> Im going with the letting you know!Click to expand...
> 
> we said that last time and when i asked him he said he didnt see it - i keep telling him to look at it as often as possible cos he knows i write things there for him
> 
> :dohh: menClick to expand...

Agreed. :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Pinky32

Tina - did you try the huggies for make up removal?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Tina - did you try the huggies for make up removal?

Oh I forgot! I will tonight.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Tina - did you try the huggies for make up removal?
> 
> Oh I forgot! I will tonight.Click to expand...

:dohh:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Tina - did you try the huggies for make up removal?
> 
> Oh I forgot! I will tonight.Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...

I'm a scatterbrain


----------



## Pinky32

blonde!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> blonde!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Haha! Yep


----------



## Pinky32

we havent seen a pic since you went back to hairdressers again


----------



## Pinky32

each time i blow my nose, i get a head rush and can suddenly breathe for about a min


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> we havent seen a pic since you went back to hairdressers again

Meh. I can do a better job at roots than she did. Turned out very gold and brassy. Was going for a neutral-ash. I'm going to a friend of mine to do it from now on but will do my own roots touch ups


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> each time i blow my nose, i get a head rush and can suddenly breathe for about a min

Oh my, that's crazy


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> we havent seen a pic since you went back to hairdressers again
> 
> Meh. I can do a better job at roots than she did. Turned out very gold and brassy. Was going for a neutral-ash. I'm going to a friend of mine to do it from now on but will do my own roots touch upsClick to expand...

awww im sure it still looks nice




moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> each time i blow my nose, i get a head rush and can suddenly breathe for about a min
> 
> Oh my, that's crazyClick to expand...

everytime i get a cold it goes straight to my sinuses

but yayy i can breathe


----------



## moter98

Glad you can breathe!
Dh has stormed out of the house. Didn't go so well. :shrug:


----------



## Pinky32

oh wow
its like have 2 LO's in the house!

did he leave because of aden? i thought they were upstairs watching tv together


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> oh wow
> its like have 2 LO's in the house!
> 
> did he leave because of aden? i thought they were upstairs watching tv together

it's just sad. i emailed you. :cry:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:



> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oh wow
> its like have 2 LO's in the house!
> 
> did he leave because of aden? i thought they were upstairs watching tv together
> 
> it's just sad. i emailed you. :cry:Click to expand...

MASSIVE Hugs hunny :hug:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oh wow
> its like have 2 LO's in the house!
> 
> did he leave because of aden? i thought they were upstairs watching tv together
> 
> it's just sad. i emailed you. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> MASSIVE Hugs hunny :hug:Click to expand...

thanks......men! well, in this case, just mine


----------



## Pinky32

one of my friends had enough of men to the point she found herself a girlfriend

only problem now is, she has to put up with double PMS


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> one of my friends had enough of men to the point she found herself a girlfriend
> 
> only problem now is, she has to put up with double PMS

:rofl:

men isn't my problem, just this particular man. there are plenty of men that would be over the moon to have a ds like aden.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> one of my friends had enough of men to the point she found herself a girlfriend
> 
> only problem now is, she has to put up with double PMS
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> men isn't my problem, just this particular man. there are plenty of men that would be over the moon to have a ds like aden.Click to expand...

100% :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure they will want to play after missing a week. Otherwise he will come up with something!
> 
> fingers crossed
> 
> you n sarah both saw the "cryptic" message i put on fb
> 
> about two hours after i put it on there, he poked me
> 
> now i know he uses his phone to go onto fb,so dont know if he looked at my page to poke me or just went to the app to poke - it "could" have been his way of telling me that he saw itClick to expand...
> 
> Im going with the letting you know!Click to expand...
> 
> we said that last time and when i asked him he said he didnt see it - i keep telling him to look at it as often as possible cos he knows i write things there for him
> 
> :dohh: menClick to expand...

They are pretty useless yeah...lol...I had to remind matt id wrote on his wall for valentines :dohh:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Glad you can breathe!
> Dh has stormed out of the house. Didn't go so well. :shrug:

Oh no!!! Was that with the not letting the Lo get away with the attention seeking? :(


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> one of my friends had enough of men to the point she found herself a girlfriend
> 
> only problem now is, she has to put up with double PMS

HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA omfg...so funny!!!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> one of my friends had enough of men to the point she found herself a girlfriend
> 
> only problem now is, she has to put up with double PMS
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> men isn't my problem, just this particular man. there are plenty of men that would be over the moon to have a ds like aden.Click to expand...

Your little boy is adorable. Maybe he acts out to daddy for attention like you said yesterday, but atleat he WANTS daddy's attention! Being a parent takes patience :( Sounds like hubby doesnt have much :(


----------



## Tryingmybest

Hey ladies.

I have decided my cycle is doing a 42 on me which makes af due friday. So no more worrying. It will come whenever and I will be ready to chart my ass off next month. I got given 45 ov tests, clear blue and another type by a lovely friend who is now pregnant. How lucky am I!
So no more guessing, smillies all the way :)


----------



## Tryingmybest

I'm missing all this fb talk..! I don't do TTC talk on my fb though... :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> I have decided my cycle is doing a 42 on me which makes af due friday. So no more worrying. It will come whenever and I will be ready to chart my ass off next month. I got given 45 ov tests, clear blue and another type by a lovely friend who is now pregnant. How lucky am I!
> So no more guessing, smillies all the way :)

lol i know someone who will become a poas addict lol



Tryingmybest said:


> I'm missing all this fb talk..! I don't do TTC talk on my fb though... :blush:

noooo i never talk ttc on fb - its how i communicate with OH when hes not around, thats all


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Glad you can breathe!
> Dh has stormed out of the house. Didn't go so well. :shrug:
> 
> Oh no!!! Was that with the not letting the Lo get away with the attention seeking? :(Click to expand...

No he just is very impatient


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> one of my friends had enough of men to the point she found herself a girlfriend
> 
> only problem now is, she has to put up with double PMS
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> men isn't my problem, just this particular man. there are plenty of men that would be over the moon to have a ds like aden.Click to expand...
> 
> Your little boy is adorable. Maybe he acts out to daddy for attention like you said yesterday, but atleat he WANTS daddy's attention! Being a parent takes patience :( Sounds like hubby doesnt have much :(Click to expand...

Anything else, most patient man in the world. But or his son, zero patience. That's why I do 99% of the child care


----------



## Pinky32

ive been waiting for your email :cry:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ive been waiting for your email :cry:

On it. Just woke up.


----------



## Pinky32

good girl :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

wooo hooo af has gone
cold is at its worst stage so on its way out

just gotta get rid of this major backache - feel like every bone in my body is aching today


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> wooo hooo af has gone
> cold is at its worst stage so on its way out
> 
> just gotta get rid of this major backache - feel like every bone in my body is aching today

:happydance:
Yay! So glad AF has left the building. At least that's one less thing to be a bother and you are another day closer to o!


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies.
> 
> I have decided my cycle is doing a 42 on me which makes af due friday. So no more worrying. It will come whenever and I will be ready to chart my ass off next month. I got given 45 ov tests, clear blue and another type by a lovely friend who is now pregnant. How lucky am I!
> So no more guessing, smillies all the way :)
> 
> lol i know someone who will become a poas addict lol
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> I'm missing all this fb talk..! I don't do TTC talk on my fb though... :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> noooo i never talk ttc on fb - its how i communicate with OH when hes not around, thats allClick to expand...

lol


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> wooo hooo af has gone
> cold is at its worst stage so on its way out
> 
> just gotta get rid of this major backache - feel like every bone in my body is aching today

High five af has gone


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> wooo hooo af has gone
> cold is at its worst stage so on its way out
> 
> just gotta get rid of this major backache - feel like every bone in my body is aching today
> 
> :happydance:
> Yay! So glad AF has left the building. At least that's one less thing to be a bother and you are another day closer to o!Click to expand...

lol one dsy closer to panicing about getting timing right



Tryingmybest said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> wooo hooo af has gone
> cold is at its worst stage so on its way out
> 
> just gotta get rid of this major backache - feel like every bone in my body is aching today
> 
> High five af has goneClick to expand...

wooo hooo


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> wooo hooo af has gone
> cold is at its worst stage so on its way out
> 
> just gotta get rid of this major backache - feel like every bone in my body is aching today
> 
> High five af has goneClick to expand...

your chart has disappeared from your signature ??????????????


----------



## rooster100

Trying my best... Good attitude!! :hugs: 
Pinky I'm delighted to hear af has left the building and good ridence!! 
Moter will you be testing tomorrow! We need some bfps here!! 
Hope faythe is well! 
Sarah I did not know about doing the dead in the pm?! Will take note! X


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Trying my best... Good attitude!! :hugs:
> Pinky I'm delighted to hear af has left the building and good ridence!!
> Moter will you be testing tomorrow! We need some bfps here!!
> Hope faythe is well!
> Sarah I did not know about doing the dead in the pm?! Will take note! X

how you doing rachael? woo hooo 2DPO!!!!! :happydance:

just gotta get rid of this cold and im good to go


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> wooo hooo af has gone
> cold is at its worst stage so on its way out
> 
> just gotta get rid of this major backache - feel like every bone in my body is aching today
> 
> High five af has goneClick to expand...
> 
> your chart has disappeared from your signature ??????????????Click to expand...

I know. I figured I'd wait til af comes then start a new one. It kept saying I'm due to ovulate which annoyed me as af hasn't even been :growlmad:


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Trying my best... Good attitude!! :hugs:
> Pinky I'm delighted to hear af has left the building and good ridence!!
> Moter will you be testing tomorrow! We need some bfps here!!
> Hope faythe is well!
> Sarah I did not know about doing the dead in the pm?! Will take note! X

I was going to but now I'm not sure. Don't know if I can handle the disappointment this time.


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> wooo hooo af has gone
> cold is at its worst stage so on its way out
> 
> just gotta get rid of this major backache - feel like every bone in my body is aching today
> 
> High five af has goneClick to expand...
> 
> your chart has disappeared from your signature ??????????????Click to expand...
> 
> I know. I figured I'd wait til af comes then start a new one. It kept saying I'm due to ovulate which annoyed me as af hasn't even been :growlmad:Click to expand...

no not your ticker, your chart!!!
this is why my ticker is from ff and not countdowntopregnancy.com so that it matches where on your cycle you really are



moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Trying my best... Good attitude!! :hugs:
> Pinky I'm delighted to hear af has left the building and good ridence!!
> Moter will you be testing tomorrow! We need some bfps here!!
> Hope faythe is well!
> Sarah I did not know about doing the dead in the pm?! Will take note! X
> 
> I was going to but now I'm not sure. Don't know if I can handle the disappointment this time.Click to expand...

im here to hold your hand :hug:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> wooo hooo af has gone
> cold is at its worst stage so on its way out
> 
> just gotta get rid of this major backache - feel like every bone in my body is aching today
> 
> High five af has goneClick to expand...
> 
> your chart has disappeared from your signature ??????????????Click to expand...
> 
> I know. I figured I'd wait til af comes then start a new one. It kept saying I'm due to ovulate which annoyed me as af hasn't even been :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> no not your ticker, your chart!!!
> this is why my ticker is from ff and not countdowntopregnancy.com so that it matches where on your cycle you really are
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Trying my best... Good attitude!! :hugs:
> Pinky I'm delighted to hear af has left the building and good ridence!!
> Moter will you be testing tomorrow! We need some bfps here!!
> Hope faythe is well!
> Sarah I did not know about doing the dead in the pm?! Will take note! XClick to expand...
> 
> I was going to but now I'm not sure. Don't know if I can handle the disappointment this time.Click to expand...
> 
> im here to hold your hand :hug:Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Glad you can breathe!
> Dh has stormed out of the house. Didn't go so well. :shrug:
> 
> Oh no!!! Was that with the not letting the Lo get away with the attention seeking? :(Click to expand...
> 
> No he just is very impatientClick to expand...

He cant really expect the situation to change if hes not prepared to make the change though :( I feel for you Tina, I really do. Sounds like youre stuck between a rock and a hardplace .. :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> one of my friends had enough of men to the point she found herself a girlfriend
> 
> only problem now is, she has to put up with double PMS
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> men isn't my problem, just this particular man. there are plenty of men that would be over the moon to have a ds like aden.Click to expand...
> 
> Your little boy is adorable. Maybe he acts out to daddy for attention like you said yesterday, but atleat he WANTS daddy's attention! Being a parent takes patience :( Sounds like hubby doesnt have much :(Click to expand...
> 
> Anything else, most patient man in the world. But or his son, zero patience. That's why I do 99% of the child careClick to expand...

Sorry for what im about to say...but he needs a slap to bring him into reality. All children go through periods of things like this at some point. Sounds to me like Aden wants and misses daddy time. No wonder he cries when daddy is home, hes probably trying to get daddy to interact with him :( Poor little boy


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> wooo hooo af has gone
> cold is at its worst stage so on its way out
> 
> just gotta get rid of this major backache - feel like every bone in my body is aching today

Awww im glad af is on its way oout..sorry about the aching though! xx


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Trying my best... Good attitude!! :hugs:
> Pinky I'm delighted to hear af has left the building and good ridence!!
> Moter will you be testing tomorrow! We need some bfps here!!
> Hope faythe is well!
> Sarah I did not know about doing the dead in the pm?! Will take note! X

Me neither chickaroo! I plopped matt down by the laptop and showed it him too. He says its time to make a change! :thumbup:

How you doing my love? x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Trying my best... Good attitude!! :hugs:
> Pinky I'm delighted to hear af has left the building and good ridence!!
> Moter will you be testing tomorrow! We need some bfps here!!
> Hope faythe is well!
> Sarah I did not know about doing the dead in the pm?! Will take note! X
> 
> I was going to but now I'm not sure. Don't know if I can handle the disappointment this time.Click to expand...

Temps are looking nice though!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> one of my friends had enough of men to the point she found herself a girlfriend
> 
> only problem now is, she has to put up with double PMS
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> men isn't my problem, just this particular man. there are plenty of men that would be over the moon to have a ds like aden.Click to expand...
> 
> Your little boy is adorable. Maybe he acts out to daddy for attention like you said yesterday, but atleat he WANTS daddy's attention! Being a parent takes patience :( Sounds like hubby doesnt have much :(Click to expand...
> 
> Anything else, most patient man in the world. But or his son, zero patience. That's why I do 99% of the child careClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry for what im about to say...but he needs a slap to bring him into reality. All children go through periods of things like this at some point. Sounds to me like Aden wants and misses daddy time. No wonder he cries when daddy is home, hes probably trying to get daddy to interact with him :( Poor little boyClick to expand...

You are right and I'm about to do just that!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Trying my best... Good attitude!! :hugs:
> Pinky I'm delighted to hear af has left the building and good ridence!!
> Moter will you be testing tomorrow! We need some bfps here!!
> Hope faythe is well!
> Sarah I did not know about doing the dead in the pm?! Will take note! X
> 
> I was going to but now I'm not sure. Don't know if I can handle the disappointment this time.Click to expand...
> 
> Temps are looking nice though!Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> one of my friends had enough of men to the point she found herself a girlfriend
> 
> only problem now is, she has to put up with double PMS
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> men isn't my problem, just this particular man. there are plenty of men that would be over the moon to have a ds like aden.Click to expand...
> 
> Your little boy is adorable. Maybe he acts out to daddy for attention like you said yesterday, but atleat he WANTS daddy's attention! Being a parent takes patience :( Sounds like hubby doesnt have much :(Click to expand...
> 
> Anything else, most patient man in the world. But or his son, zero patience. That's why I do 99% of the child careClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry for what im about to say...but he needs a slap to bring him into reality. All children go through periods of things like this at some point. Sounds to me like Aden wants and misses daddy time. No wonder he cries when daddy is home, hes probably trying to get daddy to interact with him :( Poor little boyClick to expand...
> 
> You are right and I'm about to do just that!Click to expand...

Lol! Good luck chick! :D :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

hmmmm ive just worked out that even if i ov on monday - that only makes me 11dpo on the day of my op

:cry:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> hmmmm ive just worked out that even if i ov on monday - that only makes me 11dpo on the day of my op
> 
> :cry:

What's op mean?


----------



## Pinky32

my operation on my shoulder


----------



## moter98

Can you push it back just a week?


----------



## Pinky32

no if i postpone it unless i have a definate reason like im pregnant, then they wont give me another date


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> no if i postpone it unless i have a definate reason like im pregnant, then they wont give me another date

So are you not gonna try this cycle?
I had my bfp with ds by 10dpo


----------



## Pinky32

i dont know - i guess it all depends when i ov
no point panicing about my operation now when i havent even ov;d

yeah but no everyone gets a bfp at 10dpo so i have to think ahead


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i dont know - i guess it all depends when i ov
> no point panicing about my operation now when i havent even ov;d
> 
> yeah but no everyone gets a bfp at 10dpo so i have to think ahead

it will work out just fine. try not to worry!


----------



## Pinky32

now af is over, im bored lol

i want ov to hurry up :rofl:


----------



## moter98

pinky32 said:


> now af is over, im bored lol
> 
> i want ov to hurry up :rofl:

poas!


----------



## Pinky32

exactly!!!

i want to poas but i know theres no point just yet :(

i got all ready on sunday, peed in a cup to test then found out af had started


----------



## Pinky32

i want to poas :cry:


----------



## Pinky32

your temps are looking great tina :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

i dont want to poas! :happydance:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> exactly!!!
> 
> i want to poas but i know theres no point just yet :(
> 
> i got all ready on sunday, peed in a cup to test then found out af had started

:cry:
that really sucks.
i've done that before, and actually used the test before noticing af had arrived.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i want to poas :cry:

you can just for fun! they are IC anyway so it won't hurt the pocketbook too much


----------



## moter98

:thumbup:


Pinky32 said:


> your temps are looking great tina :thumbup:

:thumbup:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> i dont want to poas! :happydance:

i bet you will soon enough!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i want to poas :cry:
> 
> you can just for fun! they are IC anyway so it won't hurt the pocketbook too muchClick to expand...

i dont have that many to waste - suppose i should order more for next cycle



moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> i dont want to poas! :happydance:
> 
> i bet you will soon enough!Click to expand...

hmmmm shes only cd3 - she will


----------



## rooster100

Morning girls! I'm getting ready for work again, have a banging headache this morning!! Work was crazy busy yesterday! 
Hope eveyone is well! Pinky you could just POAS for fun today? 
Sarah glad the first few days of af are over for you! 
Moter your temps look amazing, when are you going to POAS? Xx


----------



## Pinky32

Morning Rachael
Awww im sorry you have a headache - can you take anything for it?

Its thurs today so im hoping this weekend i start seeing signs of ov coming so i can poas then

xx


----------



## Tryingmybest

morning. I feel so rough. 

I caved and tested after watching one every minute. BFN.
A part of me wants af to come now.


----------



## Pinky32

awwwww hun, i told you it wasnt a good idea to watch that programme

:hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

Wooo Hoooo I just looked at my letter from the hospital about my operation and its not the 3rd march - its the 9th !!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

:dohh:


Pinky32 said:


> Wooo Hoooo I just looked at my letter from the hospital about my operation and its not the 3rd march - its the 9th !!!!!!!

:dohh:
All that worrying for nothing!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Morning girls! I'm getting ready for work again, have a banging headache this morning!! Work was crazy busy yesterday!
> Hope eveyone is well! Pinky you could just POAS for fun today?
> Sarah glad the first few days of af are over for you!
> Moter your temps look amazing, when are you going to POAS? Xx

I POAS today. It was BFN! :growlmad:


----------



## Faythe

Good luck for your op Pinky.

Awww Tina don't fret! 8dpo is really early. And remember that my 10dpo IC's were barely visable too :hugs:

I'm suffering terribly with nocturnal hyperhidrosis. It's awful. Waking up drenched in sweat, top to toe and absolutely soaking my bed :(


----------



## rooster100

I was talking to my boss at work who is 8 month pregnant about how I feel with my ovaries etc I didn't think I would ever get pregnant naturally and she agreed :( it was just a passing comment to her but for me I just want to cry! Have another 7 hours of my shift left :( x


----------



## Faythe

Awww honey :hugs:

Anything is possible and it should never be totally written off.

Sending you lots of huggles xxx


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Good luck for your op Pinky.
> 
> Awww Tina don't fret! 8dpo is really early. And remember that my 10dpo IC's were barely visable too :hugs:
> 
> I'm suffering terribly with nocturnal hyperhidrosis. It's awful. Waking up drenched in sweat, top to toe and absolutely soaking my bed :(

Its not even phased me yet! I have been working on the eating clean and it has totally preoccupied me. I'm reading the eat clean diet book right now and have to clean out my cupboards and go shopping. Even if I get a bfn this cycle that's on cause then by the time I get a bfp my body will be really healthy for the baby.

It must be your higher body temp that's making you sweat. Hope it doesn't last the whole pregnancy


----------



## Faythe

I read up on it and it's definately being pregnant that's causing this. It's horrid :(

I've had it for 5 days now. Hope it buggers off asap!

Thats fab about the clean eating. Do you feel better for it?


----------



## Pinky32

tina - 8dpo is wayyyyyy to early - dont give up!!

Faythe - awww doesnt sound nice - did you always want a water bed lol

does it last for long?


----------



## Faythe

It lasts all night :(


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I read up on it and it's definately being pregnant that's causing this. It's horrid :(
> 
> I've had it for 5 days now. Hope it buggers off asap!
> 
> Thats fab about the clean eating. Do you feel better for it?

Hope it goes away soon for you. 

I have just started clean eating and haven't even gotten all the foods I need yet. Ds will be with mil all weekend so I will be cleaning out cupboards and restocking with clean foods this weekend. One thing I notice is I'm not tired in the morning anymore!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> tina - 8dpo is wayyyyyy to early - dont give up!!
> 
> Faythe - awww doesnt sound nice - did you always want a water bed lol
> 
> does it last for long?

I can't help it pinky! I will still test but am not counting on a bfp. It's ok, I have found something to distract me from obsessing about it now!


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> It lasts all night :(

erm i actually meant weeks or months lol

not nice to have though :nope:



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> tina - 8dpo is wayyyyyy to early - dont give up!!
> 
> Faythe - awww doesnt sound nice - did you always want a water bed lol
> 
> does it last for long?
> 
> I can't help it pinky! I will still test but am not counting on a bfp. It's ok, I have found something to distract me from obsessing about it now!Click to expand...

the diet?

im surrounded by healthy people :cry:


----------



## BabyBoyle

Argh ladies i hate my OH.. :(


What the hell is his problem!!!!!! I message about the possibility of free IVF if we need it and i donate eggs, and he shrugs me off with "i dont want to talk about that im seeing the dr monday u wanted me to see the dr, blah blah blah... he doesnt give a shit!!!!!!!!!!

I feel so pissed off its like i blatantly want this more than him he wont even TALK about IVF... What if that IS the only option!!!! FFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :'(


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> It lasts all night :(
> 
> erm i actually meant weeks or months lol
> 
> not nice to have though :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> tina - 8dpo is wayyyyyy to early - dont give up!!
> 
> Faythe - awww doesnt sound nice - did you always want a water bed lol
> 
> does it last for long?Click to expand...
> 
> I can't help it pinky! I will still test but am not counting on a bfp. It's ok, I have found something to distract me from obsessing about it now!Click to expand...
> 
> the diet?
> 
> im surrounded by healthy people :cry:Click to expand...

Erm....yes. But it's fun pinky!


----------



## moter98

BabyBoyle said:


> Argh ladies i hate my OH.. :(
> 
> 
> What the hell is his problem!!!!!! I message about the possibility of free IVF if we need it and i donate eggs, and he shrugs me off with "i dont want to talk about that im seeing the dr monday u wanted me to see the dr, blah blah blah... he doesnt give a shit!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I feel so pissed off its like i blatantly want this more than him he wont even TALK about IVF... What if that IS the only option!!!! FFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :'(

So sorry to hear that! My dh is the same, well worse. I will not have any sort of chance should we need IUI or IVF cause no way he will go to a dr. He has a huge aversion to "tampering" with nature as he puts it. It's really his phobia of going in to a dr.


----------



## BabyBoyle

YES!!!! He hasnt even been to the Dr, hes going on Monday through me forcing him!!! He has some huge paranoia that somethings wrong with him (even though he has a kid..) and if he cant have more kids!!

He even said the other night he would be happy if i was pregnant, but clearly if theres a fucking problem it needs to be fixed to conceive...!!!!!!!

So sorry to rant im fuming ive eaten so much today im angry im feeling negative even with these symptoms i think theyre just a clomid side effect :( :(


Ohhhh sorry :( Xx


----------



## moter98

BabyBoyle said:


> YES!!!! He hasnt even been to the Dr, hes going on Monday through me forcing him!!! He has some huge paranoia that somethings wrong with him (even though he has a kid..) and if he cant have more kids!!
> 
> He even said the other night he would be happy if i was pregnant, but clearly if theres a fucking problem it needs to be fixed to conceive...!!!!!!!
> 
> So sorry to rant im fuming ive eaten so much today im angry im feeling negative even with these symptoms i think theyre just a clomid side effect :( :(
> 
> 
> Ohhhh sorry :( Xx

Try not to worry. He is going and that's the important thing. Men!


----------



## Pinky32

oh dont start about men - we'll be here all night!!

oh wait! we already are lol

men are little boys, just taller, they need a good push in the right direction (preferably off a cliff)


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> oh dont start about men - we'll be here all night!!
> 
> oh wait! we already are lol
> 
> men are little boys, just taller, they need a good push in the right direction (preferably off a cliff)

You are so right!


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> Wooo Hoooo I just looked at my letter from the hospital about my operation and its not the 3rd march - its the 9th !!!!!!!

i wondered why u were talking about the 3rd, i could have sworn you had said the 9th! x:dohh:


----------



## rooster100

hi girls, very quite today? i only had one page to catch up on after work! im so worn out, thank god im off for 3 days! im 3 dpo and have bad stabbing pains in my pelvis (its waayyy to early to feel anything right girls!) it could also be my fat ovary and cysts and endo but i would like to pretend that the pain is because i have concieved.
Faythe i hope the sweating stops soon! 
Moter so sorry to hear about the bfn but you are only day8 which is very early, doesnt the egg implant around day8-12? also your temps are looking good! x


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl: you could have said something!!!!!

when i got the letter last week, i put it away then pulled it out this morning as i remembered im supposed to call them to confirm and saw the 9th

god im a true blonde


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> :rofl: you could have said something!!!!!
> 
> when i got the letter last week, i put it away then pulled it out this morning as i remembered im supposed to call them to confirm and saw the 9th
> 
> god im a true blonde

i thought they had changed it! :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> hi girls, very quite today? i only had one page to catch up on after work! im so worn out, thank god im off for 3 days! im 3 dpo and have bad stabbing pains in my pelvis (its waayyy to early to feel anything right girls!) it could also be my fat ovary and cysts and endo but i would like to pretend that the pain is because i have concieved.
> Faythe i hope the sweating stops soon!
> Moter so sorry to hear about the bfn but you are only day8 which is very early, doesnt the egg implant around day8-12? also your temps are looking good! x

i know it takes the egg around 3 days to get to where its meant to be then implantation is normally between 6-12 but could happen sooner

fingers crossed




rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: you could have said something!!!!!
> 
> when i got the letter last week, i put it away then pulled it out this morning as i remembered im supposed to call them to confirm and saw the 9th
> 
> god im a true blonde
> 
> i thought they had changed it! :wacko:Click to expand...

lol nooooooooooooooo


----------



## Pinky32

ive got two ladybirds having a race on my laptop screen

their going from one side to the other then bak again

are ladybirds a good sign?


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> i dont want to poas! :happydance:
> 
> i bet you will soon enough!Click to expand...

I hope not...I dont have any supplies!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i want to poas :cry:
> 
> you can just for fun! they are IC anyway so it won't hurt the pocketbook too muchClick to expand...
> 
> i dont have that many to waste - suppose i should order more for next cycle
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> i dont want to poas! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> i bet you will soon enough!Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmm shes only cd3 - she willClick to expand...

Aww you all have such little faith! Just you ladies wait and see!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Morning girls! I'm getting ready for work again, have a banging headache this morning!! Work was crazy busy yesterday!
> Hope eveyone is well! Pinky you could just POAS for fun today?
> Sarah glad the first few days of af are over for you!
> Moter your temps look amazing, when are you going to POAS? Xx

Oh noes!!! Wish you could have stayed home and rested that head!!

And thanks chick...completely finished now :happydance:

How you doing?


----------



## sarahuk

Tryingmybest said:


> morning. I feel so rough.
> 
> I caved and tested after watching one every minute. BFN.
> A part of me wants af to come now.

 still think you should go to the docs :)


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> :dohh:
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Wooo Hoooo I just looked at my letter from the hospital about my operation and its not the 3rd march - its the 9th !!!!!!!
> 
> :dohh:
> All that worrying for nothing!Click to expand...

Woah Tina look at them temps climb! :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies

Sorry ive been awol! Slept a lot yesterday and chilled out for the rest of the night after spending hours and hours in A&E lol.

Ive got face numbness...not impressed! Even my tongue is going numb! OFC matt is happy that im not talking as often and giving him stuff to do..haha

Hope youre all well? xx


----------



## rooster100

Hi Sarah! That does not sound nice, are you ok? I'm ok,nothing new really. Enjoying a day off, have not even left the bed yet! X


----------



## rooster100

er girls where are you? x


----------



## Faythe

I'm here! x


----------



## moter98

my day off and so busy today! got lots of laundry, cleaning out cupboards to stock with clean foods, redoing all my recipes to clean ingreadients, reading aden a book every 5 minutes as he brings me another one, made some homemade caesar salad dressing that is DIVINE. how is everyone? 

oh, and had another bfn this morning and temp drop. i can't say that i'm even in the slightest surprised. at this point i would be in shock if i saw something other than white, haha!


----------



## moter98

this organic apple is delish!!!


----------



## Pinky32

wow youve had a busy day!!!!

awwwwww hun, but youve been under enormous stress recently


----------



## Tryingmybest

guess who's here......


:witch:


----------



## Pinky32

awwww trying

without sounding mean - yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy at least you know


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> awwww trying
> 
> without sounding mean - yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy at least you know

I know right! :happydance:

roll on next month with my pack of ov tests. Smiley face here we come.


----------



## Pinky32

yayyyyy thats the attitude hunny x


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> yayyyyy thats the attitude hunny x

:hugs: I will be on my temping this month. 100%. 
I can't go wrong if I have my ov tests and I'm temping.


----------



## Tryingmybest

oh I have a question!!
Folic acid.....everyday?
Evening primrose? everyday?
af days too?


----------



## Pinky32

folic acid - yes everyday - even through af
evening primrose - i dont take it

make sure you temp everyday this time hunny or i';ll smack your botty lol


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> folic acid - yes everyday - even through af
> evening primrose - i dont take it
> 
> make sure you temp everyday this time hunny or i';ll smack your botty lol

:haha: I will deserve it if I don't do it this time!


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl:


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> guess who's here......
> 
> 
> :witch:

Well, good and bad news I suppose. At least you finally know now and don't have to hang in that really long limbo!:hugs:


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> oh I have a question!!
> Folic acid.....everyday?
> Evening primrose? everyday?
> af days too?

Folic acid everyday. Evening primrose only until o day because it makes your uterus contract. Women take it in last trimester to help along labor.


----------



## moter98

I am going to take the primrose next cycle, just ordered some a few days ago! It's to help CM production.


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi Sarah! That does not sound nice, are you ok? I'm ok,nothing new really. Enjoying a day off, have not even left the bed yet! X

You deserved a nice day off! Did you get one? :D

Im sorted out now..went to docs today and I have bells palsy...fun times! xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> I am going to take the primrose next cycle, just ordered some a few days ago! It's to help CM production.

Just be careful though chick...it also can delay ov


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> guess who's here......
> 
> 
> :witch:
> 
> Well, good and bad news I suppose. At least you finally know now and don't have to hang in that really long limbo!:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> I am going to take the primrose next cycle, just ordered some a few days ago! It's to help CM production.

I know someone who bought it to help with something and she got pregnant!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sarah! That does not sound nice, are you ok? I'm ok,nothing new really. Enjoying a day off, have not even left the bed yet! X
> 
> You deserved a nice day off! Did you get one? :D
> 
> Im sorted out now..went to docs today and I have bells palsy...fun times! xxClick to expand...

Oh wow! Was it unexpected? I had to google it to see what it was. Looks like chances of full recovery are great. What did dr say?


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I am going to take the primrose next cycle, just ordered some a few days ago! It's to help CM production.
> 
> I know someone who bought it to help with something and she got pregnant!Click to expand...

It's for cm which is pretty important to have plenty of to get . Really hope it works. I would just about try anything by now!


----------



## Pinky32

i was reading that recovery is normally 2-3 weeks 

no known reason for getting it


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I am going to take the primrose next cycle, just ordered some a few days ago! It's to help CM production.
> 
> Just be careful though chick...it also can delay ovClick to expand...

Oh! Never heard that!


----------



## Pinky32

wooo hoooo its been 5 hours since i last blew my nose - think the end is in sight!!!

shame i cant transfer the thick snot down blow :rofl:


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sarah! That does not sound nice, are you ok? I'm ok,nothing new really. Enjoying a day off, have not even left the bed yet! X
> 
> You deserved a nice day off! Did you get one? :D
> 
> Im sorted out now..went to docs today and I have bells palsy...fun times! xxClick to expand...

Oh god you poor thing! I had a nice day off. Ate enough chocolate to feed about 100 people!


----------



## Pinky32

what time did you finally get out of bed?


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sarah! That does not sound nice, are you ok? I'm ok,nothing new really. Enjoying a day off, have not even left the bed yet! X
> 
> You deserved a nice day off! Did you get one? :D
> 
> Im sorted out now..went to docs today and I have bells palsy...fun times! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh wow! Was it unexpected? I had to google it to see what it was. Looks like chances of full recovery are great. What did dr say?Click to expand...

Should all go back to normal within 10 days to two weeks. Am on steroids now to try and get it under control. My mom had it twice some years back and ended up loosing all muscle control in one side of her face so...was a bit stressed when she said it ws a good job I went in to see her today and didnt leave it over the weekend! Still annoyed that the hospital basically told me I was getting a migraine though or had a jaw issue, and sent me home without even looking at it. Oh well!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i was reading that recovery is normally 2-3 weeks
> 
> no known reason for getting it

She told me that normally its triggered by some kind of infection or jaw issue. With mom it was an ear infection that took her down. With me I guess it was the sore jaw (although she said that having a cold can bring it on also). All I know is its dead weird...and annoying...chewing has become my new nemesis lol.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I am going to take the primrose next cycle, just ordered some a few days ago! It's to help CM production.
> 
> Just be careful though chick...it also can delay ovClick to expand...
> 
> Oh! Never heard that!Click to expand...

Yeah I was looking into it for a friend who was also thinking of trying it. It was also causing a lot of cramping too when taking it and in some cases put ovulation back by as far as a week!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> wooo hoooo its been 5 hours since i last blew my nose - think the end is in sight!!!
> 
> shame i cant transfer the thick snot down blow :rofl:

haha will it south chick!!

Like I said earlier to you...youll be snail trail from both ends at this rate!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i was reading that recovery is normally 2-3 weeks
> 
> no known reason for getting it
> 
> She told me that normally its triggered by some kind of infection or jaw issue. With mom it was an ear infection that took her down. With me I guess it was the sore jaw (although she said that having a cold can bring it on also). All I know is its dead weird...and annoying...chewing has become my new nemesis lol.Click to expand...

dont say that to someone whos got a cold!!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sarah! That does not sound nice, are you ok? I'm ok,nothing new really. Enjoying a day off, have not even left the bed yet! X
> 
> You deserved a nice day off! Did you get one? :D
> 
> Im sorted out now..went to docs today and I have bells palsy...fun times! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh god you poor thing! I had a nice day off. Ate enough chocolate to feed about 100 people!Click to expand...

sounds to me like somebody had a perfect day with all that chocolate!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i was reading that recovery is normally 2-3 weeks
> 
> no known reason for getting it
> 
> She told me that normally its triggered by some kind of infection or jaw issue. With mom it was an ear infection that took her down. With me I guess it was the sore jaw (although she said that having a cold can bring it on also). All I know is its dead weird...and annoying...chewing has become my new nemesis lol.Click to expand...
> 
> dont say that to someone whos got a cold!!!!!! :dohh:Click to expand...

NOT A COLD NOT A COLD!! :nope:


----------



## Pinky32

quote - although she said that having a cold can bring it on also


----------



## rooster100

I stayed in bed til 12, ate chocolate and watched tonnes of 4od. Good day really. I have some ic tests I got last month. I never normally test, just wait for af to show her manky face but now I know I have them I just want to start testing now! 
X


----------



## Pinky32

4dpo is a little early hunny lol


----------



## rooster100

Oh yeah I know! I just see them in my bathroom cuboard and want to use them! I am not holding any hope anyway and also not symptom spotting at all as I have had EVERY symptom going over the last 8 months at some point and never been pregnant with them x


----------



## Pinky32

im going to "try" not to ss but knowing me it wont last lol


----------



## rooster100

Yeah to be honest I have thick creamy cm (tmi!) and I was wondering if that was a sign earlier!! Oops!!


----------



## Pinky32

ive looked at loads of preggy charts and some have cm and some dont

i then read on ff that any form of cm post ov doesnt mean anything


----------



## rooster100

I think your right! I have had every different type of cm before af and it's never lead to a bfp! X


----------



## Pinky32

i dont normally get anything but last cycle is was watery for days


----------



## rooster100

I just woke up from a dream that I had such watery cm it was just pouring out of me and I knew I was pregnant. :( I hate pregnant dreams then waking up to reality! 
How is everyone this morning? Xx


----------



## Pinky32

ooooh but could be a good sign :thumbup:

im sure just now when i wiped there was a tiny tiny bit of ewcm but i didnt have the light on so dont know for def


----------



## rooster100

Oh I hope it is your ewcm!! Or at least the start. Ever since I lost the baby I have had very vivid dreams of being pregnant, about 4 a week so I don't think I can see it as a sign :( x


----------



## Pinky32

awwww hun :hug:

how you feeling today - apart from your dream


----------



## Pinky32

woooo hoooo i see tina got a temp rise :thumbup:


----------



## rooster100

I'm fine thanks. Going to a funeral soon. My friends father died suddenly. It's lovely and sunny here but chilly.goimg to hypnotherapy again next week. One thinks for sure I'm still thinking about TTC 24/7! X


----------



## Pinky32

oh im sorry to hear about your friends father :(

its hard in post ov not to think about ttc but you did say that the hynotherapy made you feel good afterwards, more relaxed


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> quote - although she said that having a cold can bring it on also

Shhh youre imagining things charlotte!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> woooo hoooo i see tina got a temp rise :thumbup:

Yep I did.
I also got a.........



:bfn:


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> I stayed in bed til 12, ate chocolate and watched tonnes of 4od. Good day really. I have some ic tests I got last month. I never normally test, just wait for af to show her manky face but now I know I have them I just want to start testing now!
> X

Sounds an awesome day! I could use one of those today but...no chocolate :( :cry:

Oh youll be testing in no time chickadee! x


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Oh yeah I know! I just see them in my bathroom cuboard and want to use them! I am not holding any hope anyway and also not symptom spotting at all as I have had EVERY symptom going over the last 8 months at some point and never been pregnant with them x

I think its the best way. I feel like since ive been at this forever, ive had everything so many times with no luck Im getting to the point I dont believe in symptoms anymore lol.

Sometimes just not thinking about it is the best way!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> im going to "try" not to ss but knowing me it wont last lol

OH!!! We should have a Pinky sweepstake!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> I just woke up from a dream that I had such watery cm it was just pouring out of me and I knew I was pregnant. :( I hate pregnant dreams then waking up to reality!
> How is everyone this morning? Xx

i had a pregnant dream the other day that matt and i went for our scan and found out we were having a little girl. We could for some reason see she had blonde hair and blue eyes (likely since matt is a swede lol)...but the really strange part was when i looked down..it mas matt having the scan and not me!!

Im not too bad ta. Still numb in the face and its spread a little more, but think thats just because the meds havent had a chance to work yet. Didnt help that matt elbowed me in the face in the night too on my bad side. Hes a twat!

Hows u? x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> ooooh but could be a good sign :thumbup:
> 
> im sure just now when i wiped there was a tiny tiny bit of ewcm but i didnt have the light on so dont know for def

yay for ewcm incoming!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Oh I hope it is your ewcm!! Or at least the start. Ever since I lost the baby I have had very vivid dreams of being pregnant, about 4 a week so I don't think I can see it as a sign :( x

Oh honey :( I had a lot of dreams after my loss. Did they ever offer you support/councilling? Ive only just been offered mine and it was a year ago :shrug: Might help with the dreams.
:hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> woooo hoooo i see tina got a temp rise :thumbup:

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> woooo hoooo i see tina got a temp rise :thumbup:
> 
> Yep I did.
> I also got a.........
> 
> 
> 
> :bfn:Click to expand...


Still early though...yesterday could have been implantation drop! :happydance:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> woooo hoooo i see tina got a temp rise :thumbup:
> 
> Yep I did.
> I also got a.........
> 
> 
> 
> :bfn:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still early though...yesterday could have been implantation drop! :happydance:Click to expand...

:nope:


----------



## sarahuk

No shaking your head at me lady! We both know youre still in implantation zone!


----------



## Tryingmybest

chin up motor. Still early? 

Sh!t I've not had folic acid yet.


----------



## Pinky32

tina = you know what im going to say so im not going to say it


----------



## moter98

Lol! You all crack me up. Ok, I will pretend to think I still
Have a chance yet for all of you.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Lol! You all crack me up. Ok, I will pretend to think I still
> Have a chance yet for all of you.

why do you think theres no chance?


----------



## Faythe

Told MIL, she's over the moon :D

How's you ladies?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Lol! You all crack me up. Ok, I will pretend to think I still
> Have a chance yet for all of you.
> 
> why do you think theres no chance?Click to expand...

Those nasty pre AF cramps are here


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Told MIL, she's over the moon :D
> 
> How's you ladies?

Yay! So glad she was happy for you all. Wonderful news.


----------



## Faythe

Tina I have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## moter98

Thanks faythe. Cross em for next cycle!


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Told MIL, she's over the moon :D
> 
> How's you ladies?
> 
> Yay! So glad she was happy for you all. Wonderful news.Click to expand...

We've been looking through a knitting booklet together and I've picked a playsuit she's going to knit :D

Also last year she bought a nearly new travel system off her neighbour for 100 quid, so were having that. Woot!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Lol! You all crack me up. Ok, I will pretend to think I still
> Have a chance yet for all of you.
> 
> why do you think theres no chance?Click to expand...
> 
> Those nasty pre AF cramps are hereClick to expand...

ssshhhh too early for that



Faythe said:


> Told MIL, she's over the moon :D
> 
> How's you ladies?

yayyyyy well done


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Told MIL, she's over the moon :D
> 
> How's you ladies?
> 
> Yay! So glad she was happy for you all. Wonderful news.Click to expand...
> 
> We've been looking through a knitting booklet together and I've picked a playsuit she's going to knit :D
> 
> Also last year she bought a nearly new travel system off her neighbour for 100 quid, so were having that. Woot!Click to expand...

Oh, great! One less thing you need now. She can knit baby clothes? That's fantastic!


----------



## Pinky32

HELP. I'm at the local police station, I've been caught drink driving. They asked for a urine sample, so i stole the sample. 

Now i'm being charged for taking the piss!

:rofl:


----------



## Faythe

Haha Pinky!


----------



## Pinky32

oooooh i just got a faint faint faint faint faint faint faint faint faint faint faint faint OPK


----------



## moter98

pinky32 said:


> help. I'm at the local police station, i've been caught drink driving. They asked for a urine sample, so i stole the sample.
> 
> Now i'm being charged for taking the piss!
> 
> :rofl:

lmao


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> oooooh i just got a faint faint faint faint faint faint faint faint faint faint faint faint OPK

:happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

ive got the tell tale signs its coming

gas
feel constipated
light light cramps

this is exactly what i got last time i ov


----------



## Pinky32

hows the cooking going?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> hows the cooking going?

finally done! made clean marinara sauce, bbq sauce, balsamic garlic salad dressing, popcorn, breadcrumbs and stuffing. All put away in freezer that needs to for when i need it. As i was making it i was wondering if it was worth it.....then i tasted it and it totally IS worth it! next time i will make more and freeze so i don't have to make it as often.


----------



## Pinky32

plus you need to make more for ME!!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> plus you need to make more for ME!!!!!!!!

yep, come on over. it's all delicious!!!


----------



## Pinky32

ooooh im tempted


----------



## sarahuk

Did this thread get hit by the mute button? :D


----------



## Pinky32

in your profile pic of your dog, behind him, is that matt in bed??????????


----------



## Pinky32

i had a dream last night that i told my dad that i was preggy

it kind of didnt go very well

even my dreams are against me :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> in your profile pic of your dog, behind him, is that matt in bed??????????

Thats the pillows chick :haha: I like the bed under the window since it helps me with my asthma  xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i had a dream last night that i told my dad that i was preggy
> 
> it kind of didnt go very well
> 
> even my dreams are against me :rofl:

Well atleast your not dreaming that its your other half thats pregnant with your little girl!!!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> in your profile pic of your dog, behind him, is that matt in bed??????????
> 
> Thats the pillows chick :haha: I like the bed under the window since it helps me with my asthma  xxClick to expand...

ahhhhh ok



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i had a dream last night that i told my dad that i was preggy
> 
> it kind of didnt go very well
> 
> even my dreams are against me :rofl:
> 
> Well atleast your not dreaming that its your other half thats pregnant with your little girl!!!Click to expand...

lol true but OH has got a belly since ive met him


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Did this thread get hit by the mute button? :D

I think it did!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i had a dream last night that i told my dad that i was preggy
> 
> it kind of didnt go very well
> 
> even my dreams are against me :rofl:

Aww.... Now that's scenario is out of the way and when you really do tell him he will be thrilled.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i had a dream last night that i told my dad that i was preggy
> 
> it kind of didnt go very well
> 
> even my dreams are against me :rofl:
> 
> Well atleast your not dreaming that its your other half thats pregnant with your little girl!!!Click to expand...

Haha! Men couldn't handle pregnancy


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i had a dream last night that i told my dad that i was preggy
> 
> it kind of didnt go very well
> 
> even my dreams are against me :rofl:
> 
> Aww.... Now that's scenario is out of the way and when you really do tell him he will be thrilled.Click to expand...

i took him to a carvery for a roast dinner (which he loves) then i said to him "do you want to be called grandad or something else?" and before he could answer i started rambling about keep the family name going etc


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i had a dream last night that i told my dad that i was preggy
> 
> it kind of didnt go very well
> 
> even my dreams are against me :rofl:
> 
> Aww.... Now that's scenario is out of the way and when you really do tell him he will be thrilled.Click to expand...
> 
> i took him to a carvery for a roast dinner (which he loves) then i said to him "do you want to be called grandad or something else?" and before he could answer i started rambling about keep the family name going etcClick to expand...

Maybe it means you are seeking your dads approval in real life


----------



## Pinky32

nah i gave up on that years ago lol

its just he can be a nightmare - always thinks of practical things
like the first thing he will say is what about work

even my mum said shes dreading telling him lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> nah i gave up on that years ago lol
> 
> its just he can be a nightmare - always thinks of practical things
> like the first thing he will say is what about work
> 
> even my mum said shes dreading telling him lol

Ugh, fathers, I tell ya! If I didn't have dh my dad would be the same way. Like how are you gOnna pay for a child etc


----------



## moter98

Saw This Means War last night at our newly renovated movie thatre. It was hilarious! The theatre now has a bar and restaurant so you can drink beer while watching a movie now. DH will love that! I think we will be going to the movies more often now!


----------



## Pinky32

i know he means well and cares but the other day when i was telling him about my operation the first thing he said was "oh good then you can get yourself a job!"

erm.. excuse me.... THEN we have to sort out elbow!


----------



## moter98

On a sadder note, I think I'm getting a cold. Had stuffy nose since yesterday. Temp rise again today but I'm thinking it's due to the cold since another bfn this morning. Oh and still pre AF cramps so it looks like I'm gonna have AF and a cold at the same time just like you did pinky. :( what is really not fun is I have to work long hours mon-thurs this week cause the only one in the office. Ohi hope this cold will go easy on me.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Saw This Means War last night at our newly renovated movie thatre. It was hilarious! The theatre now has a bar and restaurant so you can drink beer while watching a movie now. DH will love that! I think we will be going to the movies more often now!

ooooh lovely

i went to one where you can pay extra and get a sofa with a coffee table and you can take beer in

does make a difference

look at you 11DPO - how you feeling?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i know he means well and cares but the other day when i was telling him about my operation the first thing he said was "oh good then you can get yourself a job!"
> 
> erm.. excuse me.... THEN we have to sort out elbow!

Aww, that sucks pinky.


----------



## Pinky32

awwww hun i hope not

the only good thing about having a cold at the same time as af, it stopped me thinking about af

but af quickly went, but the cold is still here!


----------



## Pinky32

i just ate an lovely apple wayyyy to quick and now got the hiccups


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> awwww hun i hope not
> 
> the only good thing about having a cold at the same time as af, it stopped me thinking about af
> 
> but af quickly went, but the cold is still here!

It won't be such a big deal to have a cold too but for the long work days this week. I will be dragging at work


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Saw This Means War last night at our newly renovated movie thatre. It was hilarious! The theatre now has a bar and restaurant so you can drink beer while watching a movie now. DH will love that! I think we will be going to the movies more often now!
> 
> ooooh lovely
> 
> i went to one where you can pay extra and get a sofa with a coffee table and you can take beer in
> 
> does make a difference
> 
> look at you 11DPO - how you feeling?Click to expand...

Oh that's neat! Never heard of that. Will have to see if the new thatre is doing that. They haven't completely finished yet. The theatre we were in had no carpeted stairs yet and a bunch of stuff sitting alond the front wall. They are almost done though.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i just ate an lovely apple wayyyy to quick and now got the hiccups

BOO!
There, that should take care of those hiccups.


----------



## Pinky32

its so expensive going to the cinema now - especially when you only have to wait a month and it comes out on DVD lol

i havent been for ages - cant tell you the last time

most cinemas here dont have the sofas , just one or two

i find the seats very uncomfortable as my legs are so long, have to sit on the end and put my legs on the stairs lol

i went to the cinema when i was in new york and the seats were lovely and big, comfortable and plenty of leg room


nooooooooo your not going to get af or a cold!!!! 

:rofl: funnily enough, my hiccups have gone


----------



## Pinky32

oh my days 

ive just read someone taking AC as their cycles are 24-28 days ???? WTF????

she wants a natural conception
BUT has started taking AC and is thinking about EPO


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> its so expensive going to the cinema now - especially when you only have to wait a month and it comes out on DVD lol
> 
> i havent been for ages - cant tell you the last time
> 
> most cinemas here dont have the sofas , just one or two
> 
> i find the seats very uncomfortable as my legs are so long, have to sit on the end and put my legs on the stairs lol
> 
> i went to the cinema when i was in new york and the seats were lovely and big, comfortable and plenty of leg room
> 
> 
> nooooooooo your not going to get af or a cold!!!!
> 
> :rofl: funnily enough, my hiccups have gone

We don't go often, maybe three times a year. Everyone we have done the prices have gone up! We bring our own food now cause its so expensive there. Spend more on food than te movie! I'm short so the seats don't bother me.
See I scared your hiccups away!
Sadly yes, AF is coming. I know my body and it feels exactly the same as always before AF.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ive just read someone taking AC as their cycles are 24-28 days ???? WTF????
> 
> she wants a natural conception
> BUT has started taking AC and is thinking about EPO

But she has a perfectly fine cycle. Why would she take it? Isn't ac for long or irregular cycles?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> its so expensive going to the cinema now - especially when you only have to wait a month and it comes out on DVD lol
> 
> i havent been for ages - cant tell you the last time
> 
> most cinemas here dont have the sofas , just one or two
> 
> i find the seats very uncomfortable as my legs are so long, have to sit on the end and put my legs on the stairs lol
> 
> i went to the cinema when i was in new york and the seats were lovely and big, comfortable and plenty of leg room
> 
> 
> nooooooooo your not going to get af or a cold!!!!
> 
> :rofl: funnily enough, my hiccups have gone
> 
> We don't go often, maybe three times a year. Everyone we have done the prices have gone up! We bring our own food now cause its so expensive there. Spend more on food than te movie! I'm short so the seats don't bother me.
> See I scared your hiccups away!
> Sadly yes, AF is coming. I know my body and it feels exactly the same as always before AF.Click to expand...

i got my dad some vouchers for the cinema so that he can get a major discount - he lives very close to one and goes once a week

i dont even go once a year!

i agree, the food costs a bomb there - much better to take your own but some of them here search your bags as they want you to buy their food 

no no no i wont let you have af!!!



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ive just read someone taking AC as their cycles are 24-28 days ???? WTF????
> 
> she wants a natural conception
> BUT has started taking AC and is thinking about EPO
> 
> But she has a perfectly fine cycle. Why would she take it? Isn't ac for long or irregular cycles?Click to expand...

exactly! why take something when your cycles are perfect!!!

it just made me laugh that she wants a natural conception and straight away got AC (obviously without knowing what it does) and wants to take EPO

not that natural then!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> its so expensive going to the cinema now - especially when you only have to wait a month and it comes out on DVD lol
> 
> i havent been for ages - cant tell you the last time
> 
> most cinemas here dont have the sofas , just one or two
> 
> i find the seats very uncomfortable as my legs are so long, have to sit on the end and put my legs on the stairs lol
> 
> i went to the cinema when i was in new york and the seats were lovely and big, comfortable and plenty of leg room
> 
> 
> nooooooooo your not going to get af or a cold!!!!
> 
> :rofl: funnily enough, my hiccups have gone
> 
> We don't go often, maybe three times a year. Everyone we have done the prices have gone up! We bring our own food now cause its so expensive there. Spend more on food than te movie! I'm short so the seats don't bother me.
> See I scared your hiccups away!
> Sadly yes, AF is coming. I know my body and it feels exactly the same as always before AF.Click to expand...
> 
> i got my dad some vouchers for the cinema so that he can get a major discount - he lives very close to one and goes once a week
> 
> i dont even go once a year!
> 
> i agree, the food costs a bomb there - much better to take your own but some of them here search your bags as they want you to buy their food
> 
> no no no i wont let you have af!!!
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ive just read someone taking AC as their cycles are 24-28 days ???? WTF????
> 
> she wants a natural conception
> BUT has started taking AC and is thinking about EPOClick to expand...
> 
> But she has a perfectly fine cycle. Why would she take it? Isn't ac for long or irregular cycles?Click to expand...
> 
> exactly! why take something when your cycles are perfect!!!
> 
> it just made me laugh that she wants a natural conception and straight away got AC (obviously without knowing what it does) and wants to take EPO
> 
> not that natural then!Click to expand...

Fellasleep for a bit there. Wow, am I exhausted today! Cold is getting worse. :( I wish AF weren't coming too. Just turn positive already you stupid pregnancy test!

Did you message the person what ac is for?


----------



## Pinky32

lol me too

have you taken something for the cold before it hits you


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> lol me too
> 
> have you taken something for the cold before it hits you

I take emergen-c twice a day when I feel a cold coming on. Sometimes it works sometimes not. If I had been paying more attention I should have started it yesterday. I was too preoccupied to notice though. 
I have to go get Aden too in a couple hours. Dh can't because motocross is on until 4 so his sick wife will have to do it. Grrrrr


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> nah i gave up on that years ago lol
> 
> its just he can be a nightmare - always thinks of practical things
> like the first thing he will say is what about work
> 
> even my mum said shes dreading telling him lol
> 
> Ugh, fathers, I tell ya! If I didn't have dh my dad would be the same way. Like how are you gOnna pay for a child etcClick to expand...

I think im lucky...every other week my dad is asking matt and me when we are going to give him a grandson and that he cant wait for us to be pregnant again! Its sweet :)


----------



## Pinky32

well hopegully thry will hold off the cold for you


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Saw This Means War last night at our newly renovated movie thatre. It was hilarious! The theatre now has a bar and restaurant so you can drink beer while watching a movie now. DH will love that! I think we will be going to the movies more often now!

Thats awesome!! And you had some quality time together! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i know he means well and cares but the other day when i was telling him about my operation the first thing he said was "oh good then you can get yourself a job!"
> 
> erm.. excuse me.... THEN we have to sort out elbow!

LOL typical man..only see things one at a time


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> On a sadder note, I think I'm getting a cold. Had stuffy nose since yesterday. Temp rise again today but I'm thinking it's due to the cold since another bfn this morning. Oh and still pre AF cramps so it looks like I'm gonna have AF and a cold at the same time just like you did pinky. :( what is really not fun is I have to work long hours mon-thurs this week cause the only one in the office. Ohi hope this cold will go easy on me.

Its a lovely temp rise sweetie. And cramps at this stage can be other things than AF! Theres zillions of charts with negatives at this point that go on to positives. Keep a little pma! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> oh my days
> 
> ive just read someone taking AC as their cycles are 24-28 days ???? WTF????
> 
> she wants a natural conception
> BUT has started taking AC and is thinking about EPO

HAHAHA omg...some people on these forums keep me very entertained :D


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> nah i gave up on that years ago lol
> 
> its just he can be a nightmare - always thinks of practical things
> like the first thing he will say is what about work
> 
> even my mum said shes dreading telling him lol
> 
> Ugh, fathers, I tell ya! If I didn't have dh my dad would be the same way. Like how are you gOnna pay for a child etcClick to expand...
> 
> I think im lucky...every other week my dad is asking matt and me when we are going to give him a grandson and that he cant wait for us to be pregnant again! Its sweet :)Click to expand...

cos your in a stable relationship


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Saw This Means War last night at our newly renovated movie thatre. It was hilarious! The theatre now has a bar and restaurant so you can drink beer while watching a movie now. DH will love that! I think we will be going to the movies more often now!
> 
> Thats awesome!! And you had some quality time together! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh, I didn't go with DH, I went with a girlfriend. DH had his annual pool tourney yesterday. it lasts all day and night. we did go see him there after the movie. he took 16th place. not good for him. he usually gets 1st or 2nd. but there were a lot of really good players there this year that don't usually show up.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> On a sadder note, I think I'm getting a cold. Had stuffy nose since yesterday. Temp rise again today but I'm thinking it's due to the cold since another bfn this morning. Oh and still pre AF cramps so it looks like I'm gonna have AF and a cold at the same time just like you did pinky. :( what is really not fun is I have to work long hours mon-thurs this week cause the only one in the office. Ohi hope this cold will go easy on me.
> 
> Its a lovely temp rise sweetie. And cramps at this stage can be other things than AF! Theres zillions of charts with negatives at this point that go on to positives. Keep a little pma! xxClick to expand...

i will try. it's just very hard when the same pre af sypmtoms show up every month. when i really was pregnant, twice now, i had zero af sypmtoms.


----------



## Pinky32

each time is different though


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> each time is different though

:ignore:


----------



## rooster100

Each time is different Moter! Will keep my fingers crossed for you. When I saw your temp dip on Friday I was gutted and had to remind myself it was not mine (not that I temp....yet!) so I am thinking of you! We are all in this together!!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> each time is different though
> 
> :ignore:Click to expand...


:amartass::gun:


----------



## moter98

I'm too sick to have PMA right now. I'll get it back when I feel better and day 1 of AF is over


----------



## Pinky32

has the cold hit you then?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> has the cold hit you then?

Yep. And now I have to travel a half hour away to meet mil to get Aden. It's my sil grand opening at her bridal shop so will need to stop in there too. All while my healthy dear dear husband watches tv on the couch.


----------



## Pinky32

cant he pick up aden? i know hes watching tv but still.....


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> cant he pick up aden? i know hes watching tv but still.....

Exactly! If he is sick he literally lays in bed the whole entire time. But if I am sick, well, I just need to deal with it.


----------



## moter98

I have two children, one is just a lot bigger, lol!


----------



## Pinky32

so why cant he nip out to pick him up


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Saw This Means War last night at our newly renovated movie thatre. It was hilarious! The theatre now has a bar and restaurant so you can drink beer while watching a movie now. DH will love that! I think we will be going to the movies more often now!
> 
> Thats awesome!! And you had some quality time together! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I didn't go with DH, I went with a girlfriend. DH had his annual pool tourney yesterday. it lasts all day and night. we did go see him there after the movie. he took 16th place. not good for him. he usually gets 1st or 2nd. but there were a lot of really good players there this year that don't usually show up.Click to expand...

Aww thats a shame! About the not getting that quality time at the cinema together but also that he didnt come in higher. I hope it didnt put him in too bad of a mood or take him to a low place!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> On a sadder note, I think I'm getting a cold. Had stuffy nose since yesterday. Temp rise again today but I'm thinking it's due to the cold since another bfn this morning. Oh and still pre AF cramps so it looks like I'm gonna have AF and a cold at the same time just like you did pinky. :( what is really not fun is I have to work long hours mon-thurs this week cause the only one in the office. Ohi hope this cold will go easy on me.
> 
> Its a lovely temp rise sweetie. And cramps at this stage can be other things than AF! Theres zillions of charts with negatives at this point that go on to positives. Keep a little pma! xxClick to expand...
> 
> i will try. it's just very hard when the same pre af sypmtoms show up every month. when i really was pregnant, twice now, i had zero af sypmtoms.Click to expand...

I think if we are all honest we hit a point where when we feel some cramps or something we tell ourselves thats it, its coming, its just the way it is every month. But then, every pregnancy is different and so you never just know!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> has the cold hit you then?
> 
> Yep. And now I have to travel a half hour away to meet mil to get Aden. It's my sil grand opening at her bridal shop so will need to stop in there too. All while my healthy dear dear husband watches tv on the couch.Click to expand...

Oh my...your husband needs to wake up and realise what a lovely woman he has taking care of him and his son, and take care of YOU! Youre sick...youre always taking care of the baby...im sure he could spare some time away from the TV to help you out, surely? MEN!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> so why cant he nip out to pick him up

Because motor cross is on and he can't miss it


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Saw This Means War last night at our newly renovated movie thatre. It was hilarious! The theatre now has a bar and restaurant so you can drink beer while watching a movie now. DH will love that! I think we will be going to the movies more often now!
> 
> Thats awesome!! And you had some quality time together! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I didn't go with DH, I went with a girlfriend. DH had his annual pool tourney yesterday. it lasts all day and night. we did go see him there after the movie. he took 16th place. not good for him. he usually gets 1st or 2nd. but there were a lot of really good players there this year that don't usually show up.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thats a shame! About the not getting that quality time at the cinema together but also that he didnt come in higher. I hope it didnt put him in too bad of a mood or take him to a low place!Click to expand...

No I don't think he's upset about losing. He puts this tourney on every year for business purposes. It's just more of a networking fun day


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> has the cold hit you then?
> 
> Yep. And now I have to travel a half hour away to meet mil to get Aden. It's my sil grand opening at her bridal shop so will need to stop in there too. All while my healthy dear dear husband watches tv on the couch.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my...your husband needs to wake up and realise what a lovely woman he has taking care of him and his son, and take care of YOU! Youre sick...youre always taking care of the baby...im sure he could spare some time away from the TV to help you out, surely? MEN!!Click to expand...

Honestly, that's how it is for most mothers I know. It's either just our area of men or men in general. Moms I know do most of the child care, regardless of their work schedules even


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> has the cold hit you then?
> 
> Yep. And now I have to travel a half hour away to meet mil to get Aden. It's my sil grand opening at her bridal shop so will need to stop in there too. All while my healthy dear dear husband watches tv on the couch.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my...your husband needs to wake up and realise what a lovely woman he has taking care of him and his son, and take care of YOU! Youre sick...youre always taking care of the baby...im sure he could spare some time away from the TV to help you out, surely? MEN!!Click to expand...

To be fair, he does usually go to pick up Aden from his moms. It's just that if motocross is on he absolutely cannot miss it


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> so why cant he nip out to pick him up
> 
> Because motor cross is on and he can't miss itClick to expand...

Oh my! I hope he makes that up to you!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> has the cold hit you then?
> 
> Yep. And now I have to travel a half hour away to meet mil to get Aden. It's my sil grand opening at her bridal shop so will need to stop in there too. All while my healthy dear dear husband watches tv on the couch.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my...your husband needs to wake up and realise what a lovely woman he has taking care of him and his son, and take care of YOU! Youre sick...youre always taking care of the baby...im sure he could spare some time away from the TV to help you out, surely? MEN!!Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, that's how it is for most mothers I know. It's either just our area of men or men in general. Moms I know do most of the child care, regardless of their work schedules evenClick to expand...

Makes me so sad to hear :( Sure, the woman tends to be more at the forefront of things...but it just sounds to me the more ive known you that you literally do -everything- and thats not a fair situation! You are a wonderful woman and mother, but everyone should get some help once in a while. Specially when sick!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> has the cold hit you then?
> 
> Yep. And now I have to travel a half hour away to meet mil to get Aden. It's my sil grand opening at her bridal shop so will need to stop in there too. All while my healthy dear dear husband watches tv on the couch.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my...your husband needs to wake up and realise what a lovely woman he has taking care of him and his son, and take care of YOU! Youre sick...youre always taking care of the baby...im sure he could spare some time away from the TV to help you out, surely? MEN!!Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, he does usually go to pick up Aden from his moms. It's just that if motocross is on he absolutely cannot miss itClick to expand...

Ahhh okies! :D Just makes me sad youre sick and having to go outside..we dont want you getting more sick!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> has the cold hit you then?
> 
> Yep. And now I have to travel a half hour away to meet mil to get Aden. It's my sil grand opening at her bridal shop so will need to stop in there too. All while my healthy dear dear husband watches tv on the couch.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my...your husband needs to wake up and realise what a lovely woman he has taking care of him and his son, and take care of YOU! Youre sick...youre always taking care of the baby...im sure he could spare some time away from the TV to help you out, surely? MEN!!Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, that's how it is for most mothers I know. It's either just our area of men or men in general. Moms I know do most of the child care, regardless of their work schedules evenClick to expand...
> 
> Makes me so sad to hear :( Sure, the woman tends to be more at the forefront of things...but it just sounds to me the more ive known you that you literally do -everything- and thats not a fair situation! You are a wonderful woman and mother, but everyone should get some help once in a while. Specially when sick!Click to expand...

well, i do only work about 28-30 hours a week so i should do more. but yes, he could do more also. we have just recently had a talk about it and he is working on it. he's downstairs right now playing with aden. aden is so happy cause he loves his daddy so much! i have been letting dh get away with doing nothing because i feel like i should because i work less. but in reality, he works 10-15 hours more per week than i do. so it shouldn't mean that i do 99% of the child care.


----------



## Pinky32

awwww i bet aden is lovin it


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> has the cold hit you then?
> 
> Yep. And now I have to travel a half hour away to meet mil to get Aden. It's my sil grand opening at her bridal shop so will need to stop in there too. All while my healthy dear dear husband watches tv on the couch.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my...your husband needs to wake up and realise what a lovely woman he has taking care of him and his son, and take care of YOU! Youre sick...youre always taking care of the baby...im sure he could spare some time away from the TV to help you out, surely? MEN!!Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, he does usually go to pick up Aden from his moms. It's just that if motocross is on he absolutely cannot miss itClick to expand...
> 
> Ahhh okies! :D Just makes me sad youre sick and having to go outside..we dont want you getting more sick!Click to expand...

too late. :cry:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> awwww i bet aden is lovin it

he is on :cloud9:

warms my heart


----------



## Pinky32

thats all he wants


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> thats all he wants

i missed aden so much while he was gone this weekend but am trying to stay away so i don't get him sick too!


----------



## Pinky32

no the last thing you want is him ill too


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> no the last thing you want is him ill too

I'm sure he will be. He's laying in bed with me right now. Guess he missed his mommy after all.:)


----------



## Pinky32

awwww bless him :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> awwww bless him :hugs:

That's my boy! He knows where his ears are so when you ask him where they are he pulls them and says ow! It's so funny.


----------



## Pinky32

thats so cute x


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, I'm at work today! Got some tiny spots of blood in my cm. don't know of that means anything, other then that 0 symptoms! X how are the rest of you? X


----------



## Pinky32

oooh well its wayyyyy to early for af so sounds like implantation bleed to me woooop woooop


----------



## Pinky32

ok update

Just got dresses and felt veru "wet", went to check and a glob of ewcm came out! not a huge glob but it stretched about 1 1/2 inches

i also was a bit sneaky - i just text my god-daughters mum, whos boyfriend plays footy with my OH and asked her if footy was on - she said yes about 7.30pm!!

Woooo Hooooo

Fingers crossed it doesnt get cancelled - if he plays only one game then hopefully will be here aorund 8.30-8.45 but if he plays two games then more like 10.00-10.30pm


----------



## Faythe

My Grandad just died :( Sorry to put a downer on everyones day.


----------



## Pinky32

awwww im sorry to hear that faythe - am i right in remembering that he had alzeimers?


----------



## Faythe

Yes, and cancer :(


----------



## Pinky32

i know its a hard time for you, ive been thru it myself, i dont have asny grandparents now

please dont take this the wrong way - i mean it nicely

think of him, hes now not in pain, both those illnesses take away the person we remember, hes now not suffering anymore

you have to remember the good memories that you have of him, thats the person he is, not how he was recently

he would want you to be strong and to be happy for him that hes now painfree

i dont know if you believe in afterlife, i do, and i believe that hes in a better place for him, he has another journey now but will always be watching over you and your lil bump

:hug:


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, I'm at work today! Got some tiny spots of blood in my cm. don't know of that means anything, other then that 0 symptoms! X how are the rest of you? X

Sounds like it could be IB!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ok update
> 
> Just got dresses and felt veru "wet", went to check and a glob of ewcm came out! not a huge glob but it stretched about 1 1/2 inches
> 
> i also was a bit sneaky - i just text my god-daughters mum, whos boyfriend plays footy with my OH and asked her if footy was on - she said yes about 7.30pm!!
> 
> Woooo Hooooo
> 
> Fingers crossed it doesnt get cancelled - if he plays only one game then hopefully will be here aorund 8.30-8.45 but if he plays two games then more like 10.00-10.30pm

Yay! Did you take an opk?


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> My Grandad just died :( Sorry to put a downer on everyones day.

I am so sorry for your loss Tamz. :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

So sorry to hear that faythe :hugs: hope your ok. Did he have a good life? 


Pinky I doubt it's IB you nearly needed one of those space microscopes to see it! Did you take an opk? 

Moter when's your af due? X


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok update
> 
> Just got dresses and felt veru "wet", went to check and a glob of ewcm came out! not a huge glob but it stretched about 1 1/2 inches
> 
> i also was a bit sneaky - i just text my god-daughters mum, whos boyfriend plays footy with my OH and asked her if footy was on - she said yes about 7.30pm!!
> 
> Woooo Hooooo
> 
> Fingers crossed it doesnt get cancelled - if he plays only one game then hopefully will be here aorund 8.30-8.45 but if he plays two games then more like 10.00-10.30pm
> 
> Yay! Did you take an opk?Click to expand...

no, im seeing mt doc at 2.10pm today so thought i would hold my pee till i come back then do an opk



rooster100 said:


> So sorry to hear that faythe :hugs: hope your ok. Did he have a good life?
> 
> 
> Pinky I doubt it's IB you nearly needed one of those space microscopes to see it! Did you take an opk?
> 
> Moter when's your af due? X

the majority of ladies who have ib say that its a tiny tiny tiny bit of blood - like a lickle dot


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> So sorry to hear that faythe :hugs: hope your ok. Did he have a good life?
> 
> 
> Pinky I doubt it's IB you nearly needed one of those space microscopes to see it! Did you take an opk?
> 
> Moter when's your af due? X

AF due anytime now. Last cycle was at 12dpo and am at 12dpo today so expecting it tonight or tomorrow. I got a bfn this morning so I'm sure it's just around the corner


----------



## Pinky32

cross your legs, lock the door


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> has the cold hit you then?
> 
> Yep. And now I have to travel a half hour away to meet mil to get Aden. It's my sil grand opening at her bridal shop so will need to stop in there too. All while my healthy dear dear husband watches tv on the couch.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my...your husband needs to wake up and realise what a lovely woman he has taking care of him and his son, and take care of YOU! Youre sick...youre always taking care of the baby...im sure he could spare some time away from the TV to help you out, surely? MEN!!Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, that's how it is for most mothers I know. It's either just our area of men or men in general. Moms I know do most of the child care, regardless of their work schedules evenClick to expand...
> 
> Makes me so sad to hear :( Sure, the woman tends to be more at the forefront of things...but it just sounds to me the more ive known you that you literally do -everything- and thats not a fair situation! You are a wonderful woman and mother, but everyone should get some help once in a while. Specially when sick!Click to expand...
> 
> well, i do only work about 28-30 hours a week so i should do more. but yes, he could do more also. we have just recently had a talk about it and he is working on it. he's downstairs right now playing with aden. aden is so happy cause he loves his daddy so much! i have been letting dh get away with doing nothing because i feel like i should because i work less. but in reality, he works 10-15 hours more per week than i do. so it shouldn't mean that i do 99% of the child care.Click to expand...

Youre right honey...it shouldnt be a case of those that do less hours do more of everything else. If you count up all the stuff youre doing with aden, and the house, when hubby is doing other stuff like watching tv extra...youre doing way more work!

Im soooo glad to hear that hes downstairs playing with Aden! I bet hes so happy about that. Hoping that its a start of an easier period with Aden and hubby :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> awwww i bet aden is lovin it
> 
> he is on :cloud9:
> 
> warms my heartClick to expand...

Its good for hubby too :) I think if he only realised that if he spent more time with Aden that the crying etc would go away..things would be perfect!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, I'm at work today! Got some tiny spots of blood in my cm. don't know of that means anything, other then that 0 symptoms! X how are the rest of you? X

OH!!!!! Thats fantastic symptom!!!! EEEK! Now im all super excited about you lady!! You deserve some good news :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> cross your legs, lock the door

Lol! I really am fine with it. I have very high hopes for next cycle and loads of PMA


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> ok update
> 
> Just got dresses and felt veru "wet", went to check and a glob of ewcm came out! not a huge glob but it stretched about 1 1/2 inches
> 
> i also was a bit sneaky - i just text my god-daughters mum, whos boyfriend plays footy with my OH and asked her if footy was on - she said yes about 7.30pm!!
> 
> Woooo Hooooo
> 
> Fingers crossed it doesnt get cancelled - if he plays only one game then hopefully will be here aorund 8.30-8.45 but if he plays two games then more like 10.00-10.30pm

thats such good news!!! Best get pruning! x


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> My Grandad just died :( Sorry to put a downer on everyones day.

Aww so sorry to hear that Faythe..hugs to you and the family :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i know its a hard time for you, ive been thru it myself, i dont have asny grandparents now
> 
> please dont take this the wrong way - i mean it nicely
> 
> think of him, hes now not in pain, both those illnesses take away the person we remember, hes now not suffering anymore
> 
> you have to remember the good memories that you have of him, thats the person he is, not how he was recently
> 
> he would want you to be strong and to be happy for him that hes now painfree
> 
> i dont know if you believe in afterlife, i do, and i believe that hes in a better place for him, he has another journey now but will always be watching over you and your lil bump
> 
> :hug:

Couldnt have said it any better :) x


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> So sorry to hear that faythe :hugs: hope your ok. Did he have a good life?
> 
> 
> Pinky I doubt it's IB you nearly needed one of those space microscopes to see it! Did you take an opk?
> 
> Moter when's your af due? X

The fact you could see it means its big enough to be IB :)


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> cross your legs, lock the door
> 
> Lol! I really am fine with it. I have very high hopes for next cycle and loads of PMAClick to expand...

dont write off this cycle yet



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok update
> 
> Just got dresses and felt veru "wet", went to check and a glob of ewcm came out! not a huge glob but it stretched about 1 1/2 inches
> 
> i also was a bit sneaky - i just text my god-daughters mum, whos boyfriend plays footy with my OH and asked her if footy was on - she said yes about 7.30pm!!
> 
> Woooo Hooooo
> 
> Fingers crossed it doesnt get cancelled - if he plays only one game then hopefully will be here aorund 8.30-8.45 but if he plays two games then more like 10.00-10.30pm
> 
> thats such good news!!! Best get pruning! xClick to expand...

lol i will :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> has the cold hit you then?
> 
> Yep. And now I have to travel a half hour away to meet mil to get Aden. It's my sil grand opening at her bridal shop so will need to stop in there too. All while my healthy dear dear husband watches tv on the couch.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my...your husband needs to wake up and realise what a lovely woman he has taking care of him and his son, and take care of YOU! Youre sick...youre always taking care of the baby...im sure he could spare some time away from the TV to help you out, surely? MEN!!Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, that's how it is for most mothers I know. It's either just our area of men or men in general. Moms I know do most of the child care, regardless of their work schedules evenClick to expand...
> 
> Makes me so sad to hear :( Sure, the woman tUends to be more at the forefront of things...but it just sounds to me the more ive known you that you literally do -everything- and thats not a fair situation! You are a wonderful woman and mother, but everyone should get some help once in a while. Specially when sick!Click to expand...
> 
> well, i do only work about 28-30 hours a week so i should do more. but yes, he could do more also. we have just recently had a talk about it and he is working on it. he's downstairs right now playing with aden. aden is so happy cause he loves his daddy so much! i have been letting dh get away with doing nothing because i feel like i should because i work less. but in reality, he works 10-15 hours more per week than i do. so it shouldn't mean that i do 99% of the child care.Click to expand...
> 
> Youre right honey...it shouldnt be a case of those that do less hours do more of everything else. If you count up all the stuff youre doing with aden, and the house, when hubby is doing other stuff like watching tv extra...youre doing way more work!
> 
> Im soooo glad to hear that hes downstairs playing with Aden! I bet hes so happy about that. Hoping that its a start of an easier period with Aden and hubby :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yep, took me awhile to realize that I should be getting a little bit of help at least. I think I was feeling guilty because I don't work as much as dh so just did everything. My dh is a person that if I do everything he will let me until I say something then will pitch in. He was that way when we first moved in together. I was doing all the cooking and cleaning. Then I said wait, this is not fair. I work full time too and you can help. He then said I know but if you were wanting to do everything I was gonna let you, lol! Men! His mon did everything for him growing up.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> awwww i bet aden is lovin it
> 
> he is on :cloud9:
> 
> warms my heartClick to expand...
> 
> Its good for hubby too :) I think if he only realised that if he spent more time with Aden that the crying etc would go away..things would be perfect!Click to expand...

I think he is realizing that now


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> cross your legs, lock the door
> 
> Lol! I really am fine with it. I have very high hopes for next cycle and loads of PMAClick to expand...
> 
> dont write off this cycle yet
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok update
> 
> Just got dresses and felt veru "wet", went to check and a glob of ewcm came out! not a huge glob but it stretched about 1 1/2 inches
> 
> i also was a bit sneaky - i just text my god-daughters mum, whos boyfriend plays footy with my OH and asked her if footy was on - she said yes about 7.30pm!!
> 
> Woooo Hooooo
> 
> Fingers crossed it doesnt get cancelled - if he plays only one game then hopefully will be here aorund 8.30-8.45 but if he plays two games then more like 10.00-10.30pmClick to expand...
> 
> thats such good news!!! Best get pruning! xClick to expand...
> 
> lol i will :thumbup:Click to expand...

Sorry pinky, I have already written this cycle off. I don't think I would want a bfp this late anyway cause I would just worry about m/c. That would mean late implantation and the later you implant the higher chance of m/c


----------



## rooster100

Thanks Sarah and pinky! That's gives me a little drop of hope!! It's always nice to hope isn't it? 
Moter I'm sorry to hear about the bfn but yr not out yet!! X


----------



## Pinky32

tina, you had two dips, either 5dpo or 9dpo could have been implantation and it can happen upto 12dpo so its not too late for it to happen


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Thanks Sarah and pinky! That's gives me a little drop of hope!! It's always nice to hope isn't it?
> Moter I'm sorry to hear about the bfn but yr not out yet!! X

lol @ little DROP of hope

you had a little DROP of blood

get it :rofl:

:dohh:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> tina, you had two dips, either 5dpo or 9dpo could have been implantation and it can happen upto 12dpo so its not too late for it to happen

:dohh:
Ok pinks


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> tina, you had two dips, either 5dpo or 9dpo could have been implantation and it can happen upto 12dpo so its not too late for it to happen
> 
> :dohh:
> Ok pinksClick to expand...

i can hear you sighing when you did that!!!!!!!

stop shaking your head at me woman!!!!

i want to hear some PMA today from you my lil american apple pie x


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> tina, you had two dips, either 5dpo or 9dpo could have been implantation and it can happen upto 12dpo so its not too late for it to happen
> 
> :dohh:
> Ok pinksClick to expand...
> 
> i can hear you sighing when you did that!!!!!!!
> 
> stop shaking your head at me woman!!!!
> 
> i want to hear some PMA today from you my lil american apple pie xClick to expand...

:rofl:
You know me too well! I think I am just being realistic here. And I DO have PMA! I really think I've got a good shot at a bfp within the next two cycles. I just dot think its this cycle. That's not such a bad thing is it? I'm not sad at all. I'm happy. My bfp is coming soon!


----------



## Pinky32

all of our bfps are coming soon

keep the PMA up hunnybun - your not out yet and you may be very surprised soon lol

im off to the docs now - will be back in a hour or two

p.s. yes i do know you well, i could see the eyes rolling at me and hear the deep sighing


----------



## moter98

Haha! 
Ok have a good dr visit and POAS soon!


----------



## Pinky32

ok back from docs

got signed off for another 13 weeks

got more painkillers

got results of ultrasound scan - all is normal


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ok back from docs
> 
> got signed off for another 13 weeks
> 
> got more painkillers
> 
> got results of ultrasound scan - all is normal

Glad all came back normal


----------



## rooster100

Glad it came back normal pinky! So opk?? Taken one yet!!? Moter I'm praying af does not get you and if you get yr bfp don't abandon us :)
Got a little excited earlier about the potential IB but then I thought not to as have got so excited a out symptoms before and they have turned out to be nothing!! Plus I'm not kidding, it was like someone us dipped the tip of a pin in red ink and dipped it into my cm. if I was not TTC it would not even be noticed! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

thank you tina - ihad forgotten the scan as the woman at the time said it looked normal but nice to hear doc confirm it

rachael - have you ever had it before? No. then its a goooooooood sign

i wanna hear some PMA in this room


----------



## Pinky32

im sooooo excited to see my OH, that i feel sick with nerves


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Glad it came back normal pinky! So opk?? Taken one yet!!? Moter I'm praying af does not get you and if you get yr bfp don't abandon us :)
> Got a little excited earlier about the potential IB but then I thought not to as have got so excited a out symptoms before and they have turned out to be nothing!! Plus I'm not kidding, it was like someone us dipped the tip of a pin in red ink and dipped it into my cm. if I was not TTC it would not even be noticed! Xx

Well, just be slightly excites then, lol! It's a very good sign anyway. No worries, I'm not going anywhere


----------



## moter98

pinky32 said:


> thank you tina - ihad forgotten the scan as the woman at the time said it looked normal but nice to hear doc confirm it
> 
> rachael - have you ever had it before? No. Then its a goooooooood sign
> 
> i wanna hear some pma in this room

p
m
a

p
m
a
!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> im sooooo excited to see my OH, that i feel sick with nerves

The time is approaching fast!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> thank you tina - ihad forgotten the scan as the woman at the time said it looked normal but nice to hear doc confirm it
> 
> rachael - have you ever had it before? No. Then its a goooooooood sign
> 
> i wanna hear some pma in this room
> 
> p
> m
> a
> 
> p
> m
> a
> !Click to expand...


lol thank you 



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im sooooo excited to see my OH, that i feel sick with nerves
> 
> The time is approaching fast!Click to expand...

i know!!!!ive just had it confirmed that footy is def on

need to go prune in a min 

MAJOR butterflies along with ov cramps


----------



## Faythe

Are you seeing your OH tonight Pinky?

I'm seriously thinking of having some colour correction done and going back to my natural colour.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Are you seeing your OH tonight Pinky?
> 
> I'm seriously thinking of having some colour correction done and going back to my natural colour.

What is your natural color?


----------



## moter98

pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> thank you tina - ihad forgotten the scan as the woman at the time said it looked normal but nice to hear doc confirm it
> 
> rachael - have you ever had it before? No. Then its a goooooooood sign
> 
> i wanna hear some pma in this room
> 
> p
> m
> a
> 
> p
> m
> a
> !Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol thank you
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im sooooo excited to see my oh, that i feel sick with nervesClick to expand...
> 
> the time is approaching fast!Click to expand...
> 
> i know!!!!ive just had it confirmed that footy is def on
> 
> need to go prune in a min
> 
> major butterflies along with ov crampsClick to expand...

poas!


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Are you seeing your OH tonight Pinky?
> 
> I'm seriously thinking of having some colour correction done and going back to my natural colour.

yes im hoping to 



moter98 said:


> pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> thank you tina - ihad forgotten the scan as the woman at the time said it looked normal but nice to hear doc confirm it
> 
> rachael - have you ever had it before? No. Then its a goooooooood sign
> 
> i wanna hear some pma in this room
> 
> p
> m
> a
> 
> p
> m
> a
> !Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol thank you
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im sooooo excited to see my oh, that i feel sick with nervesClick to expand...
> 
> the time is approaching fast!Click to expand...
> 
> i know!!!!ive just had it confirmed that footy is def on
> 
> need to go prune in a min
> 
> major butterflies along with ov crampsClick to expand...
> 
> poas!Click to expand...

i did - faint line
will do another one later


----------



## Pinky32

can you dye your hair when preggy???

i see so many preggy women with MAJOR roots


----------



## Faythe

Yes you can :)

My natural colour is a mousy brown/blondish colour. I'm just finding keeping up with the red tough with how quick my hair is growing at the mojo.

Let me fish out a picture of my natural colour.


----------



## Pinky32

red is one of the hardest colours to keep


----------



## Faythe

Damn, photo album is in a box in the garage. I'll fish it out later.


----------



## moter98

I dyed my hair whole pregnancy. Just did it less during the first trimester.


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> red is one of the hardest colours to keep

I've had no problems up till now. But keeping up with my roots is a nightmare. Like, in 2 weeks I have roots :dohh:

It always looks lovely, rich and glossy. Never dull or faded because I keep on top of it but now having to dye it so often with this spur of growth.... not cheap and not fun.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Damn, photo album is in a box in the garage. I'll fish it out later.

My hair is the ugliest color. Like dirty dishwater lol!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> red is one of the hardest colours to keep
> 
> I've had no problems up till now. But keeping up with my roots is a nightmare. Like, in 2 weeks I have roots :dohh:
> 
> It always looks lovely, rich and glossy. Never dull or faded because I keep on top of it but now having to dye it so often with this spur of growth.... not cheap and not fun.Click to expand...

How often do you have to retouch?


----------



## Pinky32

if its only the roots that need touching up, instead of mixing the whole bottle, split it up so you just make a small amount for the roots


----------



## Faythe

Colour wise I top up 1-2 times per week.

Root regrowth is usually every 4-5 weeks. But I only did this regrowth 2 weeks ago and already have visible roots. I wasn't expecting my hair to be growing like a weed lol.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Colour wise I top up 1-2 times per week.
> 
> Root regrowth is usually every 4-5 weeks. But I only did this regrowth 2 weeks ago and already have visible roots. I wasn't expecting my hair to be growing like a weed lol.

Oh wow, every two weeks?! Your hair is growing fast. That would be a pain to do roots that often. Maybe you can Try an auburn color for a bit of redbut not so much that regrowth is so obvious.


----------



## Faythe

If I go aubern then means I'd need colour lifted to achieve that colour. I think with that amount of work it might be easier to have it all stripped.

Ach, I don't know lol.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> If I go aubern then means I'd need colour lifted to achieve that colour. I think with that amount of work it might be easier to have it all stripped.
> 
> Ach, I don't know lol.

I think stripping your hair is harder on it than the lift you need. You would want to do two highlighting sessions to get it auburn for the least amount of damage. Otherwise just strip and recolor if you only want to do a one time process. Just use a protein treatment after and then weekly deep conditioning.


----------



## Faythe

I don't know what I want lol. Meh!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I don't know what I want lol. Meh!

You can buy those root markers that you just put on dry hair and lasts till next shampoo. That would buy you and extra week or two.


----------



## Faythe

Never heard of that?


----------



## Pinky32

https://hairmarker.com/how.htm


----------



## moter98

Sure is quiet around here.........


----------



## moter98

Hello......
Hello....
Hello...
I hear my voice echoing


----------



## moter98

:coffee::book::football::paper::pizza:


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> :coffee::book::football::paper::pizza:

Hi!! :thumbup: sooo any af yet?! X


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> :coffee::book::football::paper::pizza:
> 
> Hi!! :thumbup: sooo any af yet?! XClick to expand...

Nope, not yet. Will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Pinky32

oi

PMA


----------



## moter98

Pinky! You're back. Did you see OH


----------



## Pinky32

yes :blush:

M I S S I O N A C C O M P L I S H E D :happydance:

im also seeing him tomorrow!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> yes :blush:
> 
> M I S S I O N A C C O M P L I S H E D :happydance:
> 
> im also seeing him tomorrow!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl: you make me laugh

but you have no idea the size of the smile on my face - not from bd, just the fact that ive seen him
and got to bd BEFORE ov which has NEVER happened before


----------



## moter98

Yay! So happy for you. AND you get to see him tomorrow too!!! Doing backflips here in the US


----------



## Pinky32

awwwww thanks hun

i didnt see him for long as he played two games and had to be home - but it was enough time to pounce

he suggested tomorrow which was nice, not just me asking all the time

and he saw all my messages on facebook this week!

ive told him he needs to let me know if football is on or not so i know whats happening


----------



## moter98

Oh good! I was hoping he saw your FB messages. When is he coming tomorrow


----------



## Pinky32

he never comments so i dont know if he reads them or not

he said tonight, what am i supposed to say - i told him to say things like, yayyyy football tonight

he should be here around 1.30pm


----------



## moter98

How are the opk looking


----------



## Pinky32

still a faint line

bit still geting ewcm

had sore pelvic today

had light ov cramps


----------



## moter98

Bet it's positive soon


----------



## Pinky32

hope so

this is the first time EVER that ive had a deposit before ov so its something new


----------



## moter98

Wahoo! That's great! Maybe two deposits even.


----------



## Pinky32

no maybe about it :winkwink:


----------



## rooster100

Hi pinky, thats great news about you and the oh! Have You taken an opk yet today!? 
Moter still no af?!? X


----------



## Pinky32

no im just about to do one

how you feeling?


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> no im just about to do one
> 
> how you feeling?

Oh exciting! :haha:
I'm ok, feeling a little cramps today. Always get this feeling around a week before af is due! :shock:


----------



## Pinky32

no no no no - not af cramps - implantation cramps!!!!!

ive got a faint line :(


----------



## rooster100

That's ok! It will build up, day 10 is still quite early. I wonder of in a years time and I'm still TTC will I have the same hope every month and chat on this?


----------



## Pinky32

taken when holding my pee for 1 1/2 hours
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> That's ok! It will build up, day 10 is still quite early. I wonder of in a years time and I'm still TTC will I have the same hope every month and chat on this?

im due to ov either today or tomoz, my cycles are short so i ov quite early and then have an LP of 11 days

noooooooooooooo you wont be in the section, you;ll be in the "omg ive just given birth now what do i do" section


----------



## rooster100

Ha ha! Yeah that would be nice! 
That looks like it will defo be postive very very soon!! I never get real positives on those I have to do a smily face one on my most pos day to back it up! 
Oh DH is making pancakes I can smell them.... Yum pancake day!!


----------



## Pinky32

once i start, i seem to ov quite quickly, my body is impatient lol

we will all be celebrating this christmas with babies 1st xmas

i never used to get positives, only "almosts" - last cyle was the first time i got a proper positive, thats why i temp too

oooooh pancakes yummmmmm


----------



## rooster100

Ok I'm stuffed full of pancakes! Was good though. Would be amazing If we had babies by Christmas!! X


----------



## rooster100

My friend was telling me about 'chinese herbs' that got her friend pregnant. Has anyone every heard of this or this working?! X


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> no im just about to do one
> 
> how you feeling?
> 
> Oh exciting! :haha:
> I'm ok, feeling a little cramps today. Always get this feeling around a week before af is due! :shock:Click to expand...

PMA rooster! It could be pregnancy cramps too. Isn't that what you told me yesterday?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> taken when holding my pee for 1 1/2 hours

For me last cycle I had an almost positive, but I had drank water so I think it diluted it. Then I didn't drink any water for two hours and had a blaring positive. Maybe just try not to drink anything for a couple hours?


----------



## rooster100

Oh yeah I'm no god at taking my own advice! Not feeling too optimistic this month though. Always get cramps like this before af hits but I will keep PMA for the next few days!! Moter any sign of that witch!? What day are you due it!? Would be amazing if she didn't show her nasty face! X


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> has the cold hit you then?
> 
> Yep. And now I have to travel a half hour away to meet mil to get Aden. It's my sil grand opening at her bridal shop so will need to stop in there too. All while my healthy dear dear husband watches tv on the couch.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my...your husband needs to wake up and realise what a lovely woman he has taking care of him and his son, and take care of YOU! Youre sick...youre always taking care of the baby...im sure he could spare some time away from the TV to help you out, surely? MEN!!Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, that's how it is for most mothers I know. It's either just our area of men or men in general. Moms I know do most of the child care, regardless of their work schedules evenClick to expand...
> 
> Makes me so sad to hear :( Sure, the woman tUends to be more at the forefront of things...but it just sounds to me the more ive known you that you literally do -everything- and thats not a fair situation! You are a wonderful woman and mother, but everyone should get some help once in a while. Specially when sick!Click to expand...
> 
> well, i do only work about 28-30 hours a week so i should do more. but yes, he could do more also. we have just recently had a talk about it and he is working on it. he's downstairs right now playing with aden. aden is so happy cause he loves his daddy so much! i have been letting dh get away with doing nothing because i feel like i should because i work less. but in reality, he works 10-15 hours more per week than i do. so it shouldn't mean that i do 99% of the child care.Click to expand...
> 
> Youre right honey...it shouldnt be a case of those that do less hours do more of everything else. If you count up all the stuff youre doing with aden, and the house, when hubby is doing other stuff like watching tv extra...youre doing way more work!
> 
> Im soooo glad to hear that hes downstairs playing with Aden! I bet hes so happy about that. Hoping that its a start of an easier period with Aden and hubby :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, took me awhile to realize that I should be getting a little bit of help at least. I think I was feeling guilty because I don't work as much as dh so just did everything. My dh is a person that if I do everything he will let me until I say something then will pitch in. He was that way when we first moved in together. I was doing all the cooking and cleaning. Then I said wait, this is not fair. I work full time too and you can help. He then said I know but if you were wanting to do everything I was gonna let you, lol! Men! His mon did everything for him growing up.Click to expand...

Thats the problem with men! When they get everything done for them young, they expect it when older!!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> awwww i bet aden is lovin it
> 
> he is on :cloud9:
> 
> warms my heartClick to expand...
> 
> Its good for hubby too :) I think if he only realised that if he spent more time with Aden that the crying etc would go away..things would be perfect!Click to expand...
> 
> I think he is realizing that nowClick to expand...

Thats great!! I hope they had lots of fun together and that hubby sees how great it can be and that it continues!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Oh yeah I'm no god at taking my own advice! Not feeling too optimistic this month though. Always get cramps like this before af hits but I will keep PMA for the next few days!! Moter any sign of that witch!? What day are you due it!? Would be amazing if she didn't show her nasty face! X

You still have a week to go, no giving up yet!
I had a nice temp dip this morning and woke up with cramps all night. I expect AF sometime today. Took an hpt just to poas this morning and of course bfn. Now I can't poas for at least a week. Ahhh, whatever am I gonna do, lol


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> cross your legs, lock the door
> 
> Lol! I really am fine with it. I have very high hopes for next cycle and loads of PMAClick to expand...
> 
> dont write off this cycle yet
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok update
> 
> Just got dresses and felt veru "wet", went to check and a glob of ewcm came out! not a huge glob but it stretched about 1 1/2 inches
> 
> i also was a bit sneaky - i just text my god-daughters mum, whos boyfriend plays footy with my OH and asked her if footy was on - she said yes about 7.30pm!!
> 
> Woooo Hooooo
> 
> Fingers crossed it doesnt get cancelled - if he plays only one game then hopefully will be here aorund 8.30-8.45 but if he plays two games then more like 10.00-10.30pmClick to expand...
> 
> thats such good news!!! Best get pruning! xClick to expand...
> 
> lol i will :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry pinky, I have already written this cycle off. I don't think I would want a bfp this late anyway cause I would just worry about m/c. That would mean late implantation and the later you implant the higher chance of m/cClick to expand...

Thats true for chemicals..but as far as I knew chick, getting a bfp in a normal implanted pregnancy has no bearing when it is :) Its not the speed or the highness of the hcg that counts, its the fact it -is- implanted for there to be hcg in the urine :)


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Thanks Sarah and pinky! That's gives me a little drop of hope!! It's always nice to hope isn't it?
> Moter I'm sorry to hear about the bfn but yr not out yet!! X

Yus im looking forward to seeing what else happens with you over the next few days! :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> red is one of the hardest colours to keep
> 
> I've had no problems up till now. But keeping up with my roots is a nightmare. Like, in 2 weeks I have roots :dohh:
> 
> It always looks lovely, rich and glossy. Never dull or faded because I keep on top of it but now having to dye it so often with this spur of growth.... not cheap and not fun.Click to expand...

Is go back to natural :) Its only going to get harder and more frustrating the further along you get!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> :rofl: you make me laugh
> 
> but you have no idea the size of the smile on my face - not from bd, just the fact that ive seen him
> and got to bd BEFORE ov which has NEVER happened before

And again today too hopefully!! New things for you this cycle my dear...crossing all my fingers and toes! x


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Ok I'm stuffed full of pancakes! Was good though. Would be amazing If we had babies by Christmas!! X

Not "if" - its "when"
Im going to get you a christmas tree bauble saying "babies first christmas"



rooster100 said:


> My friend was telling me about 'chinese herbs' that got her friend pregnant. Has anyone every heard of this or this working?! X

ive heard of them, im not taking anything
i used to take chinese herbs and potions for my ezcema and it was costing £120 every 3 weeks!!!!!
didnt get rid of it - i found out how to on my own




moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> taken when holding my pee for 1 1/2 hours
> 
> For me last cycle I had an almost positive, but I had drank water so I think it diluted it. Then I didn't drink any water for two hours and had a blaring positive. Maybe just try not to drink anything for a couple hours?Click to expand...

thats like telling me not to talk!!!!
and i live alone and i still talk all day :rofl:



moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I'm no god at taking my own advice! Not feeling too optimistic this month though. Always get cramps like this before af hits but I will keep PMA for the next few days!! Moter any sign of that witch!? What day are you due it!? Would be amazing if she didn't show her nasty face! X
> 
> You still have a week to go, no giving up yet!
> I had a nice temp dip this morning and woke up with cramps all night. I expect AF sometime today. Took an hpt just to poas this morning and of course bfn. Now I can't poas for at least a week. Ahhh, whatever am I gonna do, lolClick to expand...

erm.... why want you poas for at least a week?????????????????


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Bet it's positive soon

Defo! Today or in the morning!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: you make me laugh
> 
> but you have no idea the size of the smile on my face - not from bd, just the fact that ive seen him
> and got to bd BEFORE ov which has NEVER happened before
> 
> And again today too hopefully!! New things for you this cycle my dear...crossing all my fingers and toes! xClick to expand...

"IF" it works, im not going to know which one worked

was it:

not taking agnus castus anymore
taking baby aspirin
getting bonked BEFORE ov


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> That's ok! It will build up, day 10 is still quite early. I wonder of in a years time and I'm still TTC will I have the same hope every month and chat on this?

You do :) Im on attempt 20 now...the hope is always still there chick...and im still here!

I think its more that the dissapointment of the bfp becomes less of a major blow and more of a "oh what a shock" type situation..least it has for me. ITs more a deflation now, because i didnt expect to see anything different anyway.

On the other hand...it means twice as excited when that second line comes! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> taken when holding my pee for 1 1/2 hours

happy hapyp happy!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> once i start, i seem to ov quite quickly, my body is impatient lol
> 
> we will all be celebrating this christmas with babies 1st xmas
> 
> i never used to get positives, only "almosts" - last cyle was the first time i got a proper positive, thats why i temp too
> 
> oooooh pancakes yummmmmm

Ill be happy to just celebrate it knocked up lol. Even if its just a little knocked up. The longer it gets the more I wonder if im trying to flog a dead horse lol.


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> My friend was telling me about 'chinese herbs' that got her friend pregnant. Has anyone every heard of this or this working?! X

Ive seen quite a lot of FF charts that have that stuff on it...it might be worth researching!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> cross your legs, lock the door
> 
> Lol! I really am fine with it. I have very high hopes for next cycle and loads of PMAClick to expand...
> 
> dont write off this cycle yet
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok update
> 
> Just got dresses and felt veru "wet", went to check and a glob of ewcm came out! not a huge glob but it stretched about 1 1/2 inches
> 
> i also was a bit sneaky - i just text my god-daughters mum, whos boyfriend plays footy with my OH and asked her if footy was on - she said yes about 7.30pm!!
> 
> Woooo Hooooo
> 
> Fingers crossed it doesnt get cancelled - if he plays only one game then hopefully will be here aorund 8.30-8.45 but if he plays two games then more like 10.00-10.30pmClick to expand...
> 
> thats such good news!!! Best get pruning! xClick to expand...
> 
> lol i will :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry pinky, I have already written this cycle off. I don't think I would want a bfp this late anyway cause I would just worry about m/c. That would mean late implantation and the later you implant the higher chance of m/cClick to expand...
> 
> Thats true for chemicals..but as far as I knew chick, getting a bfp in a normal implanted pregnancy has no bearing when it is :) Its not the speed or the highness of the hcg that counts, its the fact it -is- implanted for there to be hcg in the urine :)Click to expand...

I only say this because I got my bfp then day before AF was due and started bleeding that very next night. I would worry too much if I got a late bfp that's all.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I'm no god at taking my own advice! Not feeling too optimistic this month though. Always get cramps like this before af hits but I will keep PMA for the next few days!! Moter any sign of that witch!? What day are you due it!? Would be amazing if she didn't show her nasty face! X
> 
> You still have a week to go, no giving up yet!
> I had a nice temp dip this morning and woke up with cramps all night. I expect AF sometime today. Took an hpt just to poas this morning and of course bfn. Now I can't poas for at least a week. Ahhh, whatever am I gonna do, lolClick to expand...

Oh noes, nasty cramps go away! :( :hugs: x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: you make me laugh
> 
> but you have no idea the size of the smile on my face - not from bd, just the fact that ive seen him
> and got to bd BEFORE ov which has NEVER happened before
> 
> And again today too hopefully!! New things for you this cycle my dear...crossing all my fingers and toes! xClick to expand...
> 
> "IF" it works, im not going to know which one worked
> 
> was it:
> 
> not taking agnus castus anymore
> taking baby aspirin
> getting bonked BEFORE ovClick to expand...

Somehow I think when you get that seconad line...youre not going to give a shit which one hit the spot :D :haha:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> cross your legs, lock the door
> 
> Lol! I really am fine with it. I have very high hopes for next cycle and loads of PMAClick to expand...
> 
> dont write off this cycle yet
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok update
> 
> Just got dresses and felt veru "wet", went to check and a glob of ewcm came out! not a huge glob but it stretched about 1 1/2 inches
> 
> i also was a bit sneaky - i just text my god-daughters mum, whos boyfriend plays footy with my OH and asked her if footy was on - she said yes about 7.30pm!!
> 
> Woooo Hooooo
> 
> Fingers crossed it doesnt get cancelled - if he plays only one game then hopefully will be here aorund 8.30-8.45 but if he plays two games then more like 10.00-10.30pmClick to expand...
> 
> thats such good news!!! Best get pruning! xClick to expand...
> 
> lol i will :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry pinky, I have already written this cycle off. I don't think I would want a bfp this late anyway cause I would just worry about m/c. That would mean late implantation and the later you implant the higher chance of m/cClick to expand...
> 
> Thats true for chemicals..but as far as I knew chick, getting a bfp in a normal implanted pregnancy has no bearing when it is :) Its not the speed or the highness of the hcg that counts, its the fact it -is- implanted for there to be hcg in the urine :)Click to expand...
> 
> I only say this because I got my bfp then day before AF was due and started bleeding that very next night. I would worry too much if I got a late bfp that's all.Click to expand...

Ahhh well that I can understand :( Thats the problem when you go through an experience of loss..it sticks in the back of your mind and cant help but transfer some of the worry over. 

It shall not happen again though! :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I'm no god at taking my own advice! Not feeling too optimistic this month though. Always get cramps like this before af hits but I will keep PMA for the next few days!! Moter any sign of that witch!? What day are you due it!? Would be amazing if she didn't show her nasty face! X
> 
> You still have a week to go, no giving up yet!
> I had a nice temp dip this morning and woke up with cramps all night. I expect AF sometime today. Took an hpt just to poas this morning and of course bfn. Now I can't poas for at least a week. Ahhh, whatever am I gonna do, lolClick to expand...
> 
> Oh noes, nasty cramps go away! :( :hugs: xClick to expand...

They will in two or three days an then I can get started on my bfp!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: you make me laugh
> 
> but you have no idea the size of the smile on my face - not from bd, just the fact that ive seen him
> and got to bd BEFORE ov which has NEVER happened before
> 
> And again today too hopefully!! New things for you this cycle my dear...crossing all my fingers and toes! xClick to expand...
> 
> "IF" it works, im not going to know which one worked
> 
> was it:
> 
> not taking agnus castus anymore
> taking baby aspirin
> getting bonked BEFORE ovClick to expand...
> 
> Somehow I think when you get that seconad line...youre not going to give a shit which one hit the spot :D :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: thats true


----------



## Pinky32

we cant think of the past - the past is gone, done and dusted

think of the future only


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> cross your legs, lock the door
> 
> Lol! I really am fine with it. I have very high hopes for next cycle and loads of PMAClick to expand...
> 
> dont write off this cycle yet
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok update
> 
> Just got dresses and felt veru "wet", went to check and a glob of ewcm came out! not a huge glob but it stretched about 1 1/2 inches
> 
> i also was a bit sneaky - i just text my god-daughters mum, whos boyfriend plays footy with my OH and asked her if footy was on - she said yes about 7.30pm!!
> 
> Woooo Hooooo
> 
> Fingers crossed it doesnt get cancelled - if he plays only one game then hopefully will be here aorund 8.30-8.45 but if he plays two games then more like 10.00-10.30pmClick to expand...
> 
> thats such good news!!! Best get pruning! xClick to expand...
> 
> lol i will :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry pinky, I have already written this cycle off. I don't think I would want a bfp this late anyway cause I would just worry about m/c. That would mean late implantation and the later you implant the higher chance of m/cClick to expand...
> 
> Thats true for chemicals..but as far as I knew chick, getting a bfp in a normal implanted pregnancy has no bearing when it is :) Its not the speed or the highness of the hcg that counts, its the fact it -is- implanted for there to be hcg in the urine :)Click to expand...
> 
> I only say this because I got my bfp then day before AF was due and started bleeding that very next night. I would worry too much if I got a late bfp that's all.Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh well that I can understand :( Thats the problem when you go through an experience of loss..it sticks in the back of your mind and cant help but transfer some of the worry over.
> 
> It shall not happen again though! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I spent weeks hoping for that bfp to go away cause i just kept bleeding, but my body was still holding onto tissue not realizing there was nothing there anymore. So I had bfp's for a month and half and just wanted to stop
Getting then so I could try again. Now I haven't seen one for so long. Never expected it to take this long!


----------



## Pinky32

the foreskin contains about 240 feet of nerve fibers


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> the foreskin contains about 240 feet of nerve fibers

Gross foreskin!


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> the foreskin contains about 240 feet of nerve fibers
> 
> Gross foreskin!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> the foreskin contains about 240 feet of nerve fibers

Lmfao! Where did that come from?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> the foreskin contains about 240 feet of nerve fibers
> 
> Lmfao! Where did that come from?Click to expand...

i dont know - i find myself looking at random things on the net


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:
 

> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> the foreskin contains about 240 feet of nerve fibers
> 
> Lmfao! Where did that come from?Click to expand...
> 
> i dont know - i find myself looking at random things on the netClick to expand...

You're funny


----------



## moter98

Got 2.5 inches of snow yesterday. Roads are icky today.


----------



## Pinky32

oh my!

i thought your snow had stopped


----------



## moter98

It's our first snowfall of February! We have gotten 14" less of snow this year so it's a shock to drive on the snowpacked roads again. I quite like not having snow. I do believe I could go the rest of my life without it, lol! In a typical year we have snow for about half the year


----------



## Pinky32

wow


----------



## moter98

See OH yet?


----------



## Pinky32

no, he had a job interview so coming after that but he has to home at 3pm and its now 1.45pm


----------



## moter98

Hope he shows soon!!


----------



## Pinky32

everytime i wipe theres ewcm


----------



## Pinky32

lol me too!


----------



## moter98

Did you do another opk


----------



## Pinky32

not since this morning no

will do one later today


----------



## moter98

I bet it's positive now!


----------



## Pinky32

the line earlier was nice so yes i think so too

i seem to ov quite quickly once i start


----------



## moter98

Woohoo!!!


----------



## Pinky32

:thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I'm no god at taking my own advice! Not feeling too optimistic this month though. Always get cramps like this before af hits but I will keep PMA for the next few days!! Moter any sign of that witch!? What day are you due it!? Would be amazing if she didn't show her nasty face! X
> 
> You still have a week to go, no giving up yet!
> I had a nice temp dip this morning and woke up with cramps all night. I expect AF sometime today. Took an hpt just to poas this morning and of course bfn. Now I can't poas for at least a week. Ahhh, whatever am I gonna do, lolClick to expand...
> 
> Oh noes, nasty cramps go away! :( :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> They will in two or three days an then I can get started on my bfp!Click to expand...

But other than that, still no sign of af? :D


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> we cant think of the past - the past is gone, done and dusted
> 
> think of the future only

Thats the best way. Ive moved beyond worrying about what happened to me personally now. Ive had the loss out of the way, means the best is next to come!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> cross your legs, lock the door
> 
> Lol! I really am fine with it. I have very high hopes for next cycle and loads of PMAClick to expand...
> 
> dont write off this cycle yet
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok update
> 
> Just got dresses and felt veru "wet", went to check and a glob of ewcm came out! not a huge glob but it stretched about 1 1/2 inches
> 
> i also was a bit sneaky - i just text my god-daughters mum, whos boyfriend plays footy with my OH and asked her if footy was on - she said yes about 7.30pm!!
> 
> Woooo Hooooo
> 
> Fingers crossed it doesnt get cancelled - if he plays only one game then hopefully will be here aorund 8.30-8.45 but if he plays two games then more like 10.00-10.30pmClick to expand...
> 
> thats such good news!!! Best get pruning! xClick to expand...
> 
> lol i will :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry pinky, I have already written this cycle off. I don't think I would want a bfp this late anyway cause I would just worry about m/c. That would mean late implantation and the later you implant the higher chance of m/cClick to expand...
> 
> Thats true for chemicals..but as far as I knew chick, getting a bfp in a normal implanted pregnancy has no bearing when it is :) Its not the speed or the highness of the hcg that counts, its the fact it -is- implanted for there to be hcg in the urine :)Click to expand...
> 
> I only say this because I got my bfp then day before AF was due and started bleeding that very next night. I would worry too much if I got a late bfp that's all.Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh well that I can understand :( Thats the problem when you go through an experience of loss..it sticks in the back of your mind and cant help but transfer some of the worry over.
> 
> It shall not happen again though! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I spent weeks hoping for that bfp to go away cause i just kept bleeding, but my body was still holding onto tissue not realizing there was nothing there anymore. So I had bfp's for a month and half and just wanted to stop
> Getting then so I could try again. Now I haven't seen one for so long. Never expected it to take this long!Click to expand...

I know exactly how you feel honey...its a weird thing though isnt it when you spend ages wanting a bfp then when it comes under circumstances like that youre sat there wishing it to go away. It messed my head up for a bit.

Was it long ago chick that it happened? :( x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> the foreskin contains about 240 feet of nerve fibers

Dunno about random bit of information...random bit of pinky!!!

You do crack me up chick...though I do have to ask...why you reading about foreskin? lmao


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> It's our first snowfall of February! We have gotten 14" less of snow this year so it's a shock to drive on the snowpacked roads again. I quite like not having snow. I do believe I could go the rest of my life without it, lol! In a typical year we have snow for about half the year

I would love that to be honest. We just dont get snow here like we used to anymore :(


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> everytime i wipe theres ewcm

Thats fantastic!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> the foreskin contains about 240 feet of nerve fibers
> 
> Dunno about random bit of information...random bit of pinky!!!
> 
> You do crack me up chick...though I do have to ask...why you reading about foreskin? lmaoClick to expand...

cos i want :sex: :cry:


----------



## sarahuk

You should be getting it right about now me hopes!! x


----------



## Pinky32

nope :cry:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Sorry i havent been on in awhile. Dh was sick and then i was sick. BD timing this cycle wasnt the greatest, but i think we are OK. I had 3 + OPKS, with the Smiley Face OPKS, im hoping thats good. Going to RE tomorrow and im NERVOUS!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I'm no god at taking my own advice! Not feeling too optimistic this month though. Always get cramps like this before af hits but I will keep PMA for the next few days!! Moter any sign of that witch!? What day are you due it!? Would be amazing if she didn't show her nasty face! X
> 
> You still have a week to go, no giving up yet!
> I had a nice temp dip this morning and woke up with cramps all night. I expect AF sometime today. Took an hpt just to poas this morning and of course bfn. Now I can't poas for at least a week. Ahhh, whatever am I gonna do, lolClick to expand...
> 
> Oh noes, nasty cramps go away! :( :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> They will in two or three days an then I can get started on my bfp!Click to expand...
> 
> But other than that, still no sign of af? :DClick to expand...

No. I have a 12-14 day lp so I am not really late till thurs anyway. And it's possible I o'd later than ff says too. Really, if I were pregnant I should have a bfp by now. It's no big deal. I'm totally fine with it and have very high hopes for next cycle. I am guilty of doing many, and I mean many psychic conception predictions and 6 of them have said march conception!!!!!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> cross your legs, lock the door
> 
> Lol! I really am fine with it. I have very high hopes for next cycle and loads of PMAClick to expand...
> 
> dont write off this cycle yet
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok update
> 
> Just got dresses and felt veru "wet", went to check and a glob of ewcm came out! not a huge glob but it stretched about 1 1/2 inches
> 
> i also was a bit sneaky - i just text my god-daughters mum, whos boyfriend plays footy with my OH and asked her if footy was on - she said yes about 7.30pm!!
> 
> Woooo Hooooo
> 
> Fingers crossed it doesnt get cancelled - if he plays only one game then hopefully will be here aorund 8.30-8.45 but if he plays two games then more like 10.00-10.30pmClick to expand...
> 
> thats such good news!!! Best get pruning! xClick to expand...
> 
> lol i will :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry pinky, I have already written this cycle off. I don't think I would want a bfp this late anyway cause I would just worry about m/c. That would mean late implantation and the later you implant the higher chance of m/cClick to expand...
> 
> Thats true for chemicals..but as far as I knew chick, getting a bfp in a normal implanted pregnancy has no bearing when it is :) Its not the speed or the highness of the hcg that counts, its the fact it -is- implanted for there to be hcg in the urine :)Click to expand...
> 
> I only say this because I got my bfp then day before AF was due and started bleeding that very next night. I would worry too much if I got a late bfp that's all.Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh well that I can understand :( Thats the problem when you go through an experience of loss..it sticks in the back of your mind and cant help but transfer some of the worry over.
> 
> It shall not happen again though! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I spent weeks hoping for that bfp to go away cause i just kept bleeding, but my body was still holding onto tissue not realizing there was nothing there anymore. So I had bfp's for a month and half and just wanted to stop
> Getting then so I could try again. Now I haven't seen one for so long. Never expected it to take this long!Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly how you feel honey...its a weird thing though isnt it when you spend ages wanting a bfp then when it comes under circumstances like that youre sat there wishing it to go away. It messed my head up for a bit.
> 
> Was it long ago chick that it happened? :( xClick to expand...

Yes, it really messes with your head. Mine was awhile ago now. Back in July. After only 2 cycles of ttc!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> nope :cry:

He didn't come?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> nope :cry:
> 
> He didn't come?Click to expand...

no, he called me to say that the interview went on for 2 1/2 hours and then he was stuck in majorrrrrrr traffic

his dad was going round to see him at 3pm and he was late

going to arrange another day

thank god for yesterday


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> nope :cry:
> 
> He didn't come?Click to expand...
> 
> no, he called me to say that the interview went on for 2 1/2 hours and then he was stuck in majorrrrrrr traffic
> 
> his dad was going round to see him at 3pm and he was late
> 
> going to arrange another day
> 
> thank god for yesterdayClick to expand...

:cry:
Good thing he was there yesterday!


----------



## Pinky32

oh well

im not going to get stressed about it - i need to be stress-free


----------



## moter98

Yep. You have a great chance this cycle!


----------



## Pinky32

why????


----------



## Pinky32

getting darker
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## moter98

Cause a day or two before o increases your chances of conception


----------



## Pinky32

ahhhh ok


----------



## Pinky32

my last chance for my two girls


----------



## moter98

Eek.... Twins!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> getting darker

Did you drink anything before you did this one?


----------



## Pinky32

feb was my girls


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> getting darker
> 
> Did you drink anything before you did this one?Click to expand...

no i had a two hour sleep this afternoonn and it was taken when i got up


----------



## sarahuk

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Sorry i havent been on in awhile. Dh was sick and then i was sick. BD timing this cycle wasnt the greatest, but i think we are OK. I had 3 + OPKS, with the Smiley Face OPKS, im hoping thats good. Going to RE tomorrow and im NERVOUS!

Oh youll be fine hun...good luck!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> getting darker
> 
> Did you drink anything before you did this one?Click to expand...
> 
> no i had a two hour sleep this afternoonn and it was taken when i got upClick to expand...

Good job! Looks close


----------



## sarahuk

yay for opk going positive!!! x


----------



## Pinky32

ive got a crampy pain in my pelvic area

kinda hurts but not painful


----------



## Faythe

It's pancake day :yipee:


----------



## moter98

I'm gonna have pancakes this weekend! Well, clean pancakes. I hope they are good! Maybe even on Friday I will make some cause I don't have to work. You all have me craving pancakes now. :dohh:


----------



## Faythe

Drizzled with lemon juice and sugar mmmmm!

Hope you enjoy your clean pancakes :)


----------



## moter98

Me too! 
I made asparagus and chicken hashbrowns last night and they are delicious!


----------



## moter98

My Brother moved my car today and noticed my rear view mirror is broken. So then he decided to take it off to show me that it's broken and when he tried to put it back on he completely broke it! Now I have to drive around with my rear view mirror duct taped together, lol! Good thing I found a cheap replacement in eBay. GM wants $90 to replace it. What?!


----------



## Pinky32

its amazing how much they want for parts

good ole ebay


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> its amazing how much they want for parts
> 
> good ole ebay

Yep! And I'm gonna make my brother put it on when I get it for breaking mine,lol! It was fine the way it was, I jut had to adjust it every 20 minutes, haha!


----------



## Pinky32

lol poor brother


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> lol poor brother

Lol! He thinks it's hilarious. Actually, so do I


----------



## Pinky32

it is quite funny but he should have just left it lol that will teach him


----------



## moter98

I know! He felt te need to show where it was slightly cracked and why it kept slipping. Only when he tried to put it back on he applied too much pressure, cracking the whole thing!


----------



## Pinky32

next time, he;ll just tell you lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> next time, he;ll just tell you lol

I'm not so sure.......


----------



## Pinky32

lol

ok next time he breaks something off, he can pay for the replacement


----------



## moter98

That's what i said!


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl: good for you


----------



## moter98

I'm gonna go check that his rear view mirror isn't broken......


----------



## moter98

Ok AF, where are you? You have given me a temp drop, cramps, and a bfn. Where are you hiding? I would like to get started on my bfp cycle please.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> I'm gonna go check that his rear view mirror isn't broken......

:rofl:


----------



## rooster100

ok girls WARNING total metal lunitic rant alert!!:brat:
I did a silly thing and took a test, im 8 dpo and 4 or 6 days before af (depending on if my body wants to give me a 26 or 28 day cycle) so technically if i was pregnant it would be a very faint positive? 
I dont feel pregnant what-so-ever. :cry:
I feel my life is in 3 stages every month. 1)period 2)ovulation and bd 3) tww and waiting for af. I try to fill my life with other things but i just feel i wont relax and see whats going on around me until i (hopefully) see those two lines in front of me :help:
Im so so frightned that the was my miricle pregnancy last may. i hear about people waiting 5 years for a bfp, i just struggle to imagine my life if im still doinf this in 4 years time? 
Sorry girls, im having a mega rant (never going to test early again it sends me into a lunitic!) i just needed to get all of that off my chest! 
xx :hugs:


----------



## moter98

No. It's pretty rare to get a bfp at 8dpo. We all just test Just in case! You still have plenty of time. And this is the place you come to when you need to rant. :)


----------



## Pinky32

oh rachael - im always ranting about something, so dont apologise lol

i agree with tina - we all know we shouldnt test early but we all do

last cycle i started testing at 5DPO!!!!!!!! how stupid was that!

wait until thurs and test again


----------



## moter98

Or test again tomorrow!


----------



## Pinky32

pee held for 1 1/2 hours
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4


----------



## moter98

Ooh, look at that! It's kinda blurry on my phone but I can see a darker line. Does it look positive to you now?


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> pee held for 1 1/2 hours

thanks girls! feel a bit better now i have had a rant!:flower:
Pinky that looks very positive now! when are you next seeing the OH?
dont think i will test again unless af does not show :haha: seeing a bfn is terrible! where the second line on my test was ment to be was as white a snow not even an evap line! xx:hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

i think if i had waited about half an hour it would be a def def def positive


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i think if i had waited about half an hour it would be a def def def positive

Looks like you will see a nice temp rise within two days. Now our cycles have gotten even farther apart!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> pee held for 1 1/2 hours
> 
> thanks girls! feel a bit better now i have had a rant!:flower:
> Pinky that looks very positive now! when are you next seeing the OH?
> dont think i will test again unless af does not show :haha: seeing a bfn is terrible! where the second line on my test was ment to be was as white a snow not even an evap line! xx:hugs:Click to expand...

They usually get to me too but not this cycle for some reason. I just keep poas every morning till AF arrives, lol!


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> pee held for 1 1/2 hours
> 
> thanks girls! feel a bit better now i have had a rant!:flower:
> Pinky that looks very positive now! when are you next seeing the OH?
> dont think i will test again unless af does not show :haha: seeing a bfn is terrible! where the second line on my test was ment to be was as white a snow not even an evap line! xx:hugs:Click to expand...

listen hun, if you ov, and have normal af's there is no reason why you cant get your bfp - dodgy ovary or not!!!!

this christmas you will be moaning that you can go out n celebrate n no drinking etc - cant wait for you to moan!!!

i dont know when im seeing OH hun - was meant to today but it didnt work out so maybe later in the week - who knows

thats the prob when testing early - we;re setting ourselves up for an evap - so many pple think they see a line but it doesnt have colour etc and a little bit of our heart evaps with it

better off holding out until af is due and then testing - thats my plan anyway


----------



## Tryingmybest

hi, not in a great mood tonight after another pregnancy announcement. 
I don't work. I'm just destined to have no more babies. :cry:


----------



## Pinky32

trying hun, dont be silly, there is no reason why you cant have more lil babies

:hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

what you have to do though, is temp EVERY DAY and at the same time


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> what you have to do though, is temp EVERY DAY and at the same time

LOL you been checking my chart :blush:

Sometimes I sleep in too much...
Is it weird I wasn't happy for the announcee and did the most fake congrats ever.


----------



## Pinky32

of course im checking your chart :dohh:

no, its natural to be down when someone gets a bfp, its natural to be jealous

but you have to believe that it will happen


----------



## Pinky32

ok painful pain and globs when i wipe


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> ok painful pain and globs when i wipe

globs of?.. I'm sure last time I checked your chart it was looking rather good.


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok painful pain and globs when i wipe
> 
> globs of?.. I'm sure last time I checked your chart it was looking rather good.Click to expand...

yesterday i was getting globs of ewcm!!

this is my first cycle ov'ing on my own woooop wooooop

i put some fake temps in just to see what happens, and i get crosshairs yesterday so im 1DPO

got quite sharp pains just above my knickerline though when i sit down - its ok when i stand up


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok painful pain and globs when i wipe
> 
> globs of?.. I'm sure last time I checked your chart it was looking rather good.Click to expand...
> 
> yesterday i was getting globs of ewcm!!
> 
> this is my first cycle ov'ing on my own woooop wooooop
> 
> i put some fake temps in just to see what happens, and i get crosshairs yesterday so im 1DPO
> 
> got quite sharp pains just above my knickerline though when i sit down - its ok when i stand upClick to expand...

oh exciting!


----------



## Pinky32

dont know what the sharp pain is though - making me feel bit sick


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Ok AF, where are you? You have given me a temp drop, cramps, and a bfn. Where are you hiding? I would like to get started on my bfp cycle please.

Ohhhh....loving that she isnt showing up! Maybe your bfp is just hiding!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Ok AF, where are you? You have given me a temp drop, cramps, and a bfn. Where are you hiding? I would like to get started on my bfp cycle please.
> 
> Ohhhh....loving that she isnt showing up! Maybe your bfp is just hiding!Click to expand...

She's still off hiding somewhere, but her cramps sure aren't. Still not late though. I'm 14dpo today.


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> ok girls WARNING total metal lunitic rant alert!!:brat:
> I did a silly thing and took a test, im 8 dpo and 4 or 6 days before af (depending on if my body wants to give me a 26 or 28 day cycle) so technically if i was pregnant it would be a very faint positive?
> I dont feel pregnant what-so-ever. :cry:
> I feel my life is in 3 stages every month. 1)period 2)ovulation and bd 3) tww and waiting for af. I try to fill my life with other things but i just feel i wont relax and see whats going on around me until i (hopefully) see those two lines in front of me :help:
> Im so so frightned that the was my miricle pregnancy last may. i hear about people waiting 5 years for a bfp, i just struggle to imagine my life if im still doinf this in 4 years time?
> Sorry girls, im having a mega rant (never going to test early again it sends me into a lunitic!) i just needed to get all of that off my chest!
> xx :hugs:

Awww honey :hugs: We have all been there and understand those needs we have to do those early tests, and that ache to see those two lines. They will come though...you just need to keep the faith in it!

Dont ever use the lack of symptoms to determine whether you think you caught the eggy or not. I didnt really feel any different my bfp cycle and a bunch of friends said they had zero sympyoms too. Not everyone will get them :)

Your little rainbow is just around the corner my love :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok painful pain and globs when i wipe
> 
> globs of?.. I'm sure last time I checked your chart it was looking rather good.Click to expand...
> 
> yesterday i was getting globs of ewcm!!
> 
> this is my first cycle ov'ing on my own woooop wooooop
> 
> i put some fake temps in just to see what happens, and i get crosshairs yesterday so im 1DPO
> 
> got quite sharp pains just above my knickerline though when i sit down - its ok when i stand upClick to expand...

YAY!!! We gunna have crosshairs tomorrow!! Sounds like post ov pains to me. The cyst forming over the ovary etc! Happy dance time for dpo!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Ok AF, where are you? You have given me a temp drop, cramps, and a bfn. Where are you hiding? I would like to get started on my bfp cycle please.
> 
> Ohhhh....loving that she isnt showing up! Maybe your bfp is just hiding!Click to expand...
> 
> She's still off hiding somewhere, but her cramps sure aren't. Still not late though. I'm 14dpo today.Click to expand...

Awww..hope the cramps are feeling a bit better soon chickadee. Hot water bottle maybe? Always helps me!


----------



## moter98

Pinky do you have your blaring positive opk


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok painful pain and globs when i wipe
> 
> globs of?.. I'm sure last time I checked your chart it was looking rather good.Click to expand...
> 
> yesterday i was getting globs of ewcm!!
> 
> this is my first cycle ov'ing on my own woooop wooooop
> 
> i put some fake temps in just to see what happens, and i get crosshairs yesterday so im 1DPO
> 
> got quite sharp pains just above my knickerline though when i sit down - its ok when i stand upClick to expand...
> 
> YAY!!! We gunna have crosshairs tomorrow!! Sounds like post ov pains to me. The cyst forming over the ovary etc! Happy dance time for dpo!Click to expand...

its making me feel sick n dizzy n this pain is painful



moter98 said:


> Pinky do you have your blaring positive opk

no i havent done another one since last night - is it worth me doing? 

i tested ff with fake temps and it gave me crosshairs for tuesday so i dont think theres much point 

i need to keep some back for next cycle - im running very low on stock


----------



## Pinky32

is this blaring enough??? just done it and i had a drink about 30 mins ago
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sarahuk

was the one u did last night proper positive, or is this the first?


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> was the one u did last night proper positive, or is this the first?

in real life last nights was as dark as the control and todays is darker than the control


----------



## Tryingmybest

If you&#8217;ve been trying for a year or more and have not become pregnant, see your GP. Your GP can do tests to help identity possible fertility problems, and provide advice on the next steps

^^^^that is from the NHS site. How dare my gp fob me off. Pinky you are so right. I've made another appointment for next month with someone else. How can she tell me to go away for another YEAR!??


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> If youve been trying for a year or more and have not become pregnant, see your GP. Your GP can do tests to help identity possible fertility problems, and provide advice on the next steps
> 
> ^^^^that is from the NHS site. How dare my gp fob me off. Pinky you are so right. I've made another appointment for next month with someone else. How can she tell me to go away for another YEAR!??

it pisses me off just because you alreasy have kiddies then obviously everything is ok

i think its disgusting that you have to push n push to be seen

im so glad you have another appt hunny xx
well done :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> was the one u did last night proper positive, or is this the first?
> 
> in real life last nights was as dark as the control and todays is darker than the controlClick to expand...

Ahhh...ok then!


----------



## sarahuk

Tryingmybest said:


> If youve been trying for a year or more and have not become pregnant, see your GP. Your GP can do tests to help identity possible fertility problems, and provide advice on the next steps
> 
> ^^^^that is from the NHS site. How dare my gp fob me off. Pinky you are so right. I've made another appointment for next month with someone else. How can she tell me to go away for another YEAR!??

I think in our country though, if you have children, they are less likely to rush to the diagnosis stage since youve already proven that there arent fertility issues there causing -infertility- etc. They tend to be more relaxed :)


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> was the one u did last night proper positive, or is this the first?
> 
> in real life last nights was as dark as the control and todays is darker than the controlClick to expand...
> 
> Ahhh...ok then!Click to expand...

can i not mark it as two days with positives?


----------



## sarahuk

Most of the time though pinks if theres a problem, it would have been picked up during trying to conceive previously, since issues that require clomid or progesterone etc are commonly longstanding issues and dont just pop up. When you have children the unexplained fertility issue has been removed, even more so if you have more than one and dont have a history of long term trying to conceive.

You know how doctors are..they dont want to refer if theres no need and save costs!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> was the one u did last night proper positive, or is this the first?
> 
> in real life last nights was as dark as the control and todays is darker than the controlClick to expand...
> 
> Ahhh...ok then!Click to expand...
> 
> can i not mark it as two days with positives?Click to expand...

u could...thinkit will still take it from yesterday tho :)


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> was the one u did last night proper positive, or is this the first?
> 
> in real life last nights was as dark as the control and todays is darker than the controlClick to expand...
> 
> Ahhh...ok then!Click to expand...
> 
> can i not mark it as two days with positives?Click to expand...
> 
> u could...thinkit will still take it from yesterday tho :)Click to expand...

but i had the temp rise this morning


----------



## sarahuk

You ovulated yesterday probably I think.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> is this blaring enough??? just done it and i had a drink about 30 mins ago

Lol! Yep that's blaring enough!!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> If youve been trying for a year or more and have not become pregnant, see your GP. Your GP can do tests to help identity possible fertility problems, and provide advice on the next steps
> 
> ^^^^that is from the NHS site. How dare my gp fob me off. Pinky you are so right. I've made another appointment for next month with someone else. How can she tell me to go away for another YEAR!??
> 
> I think in our country though, if you have children, they are less likely to rush to the diagnosis stage since youve already proven that there arent fertility issues there causing -infertility- etc. They tend to be more relaxed :)Click to expand...

I've been reading about secondary infertility and it is true. If you already have a child drs are a lot less likely to want to do any sort of testing. It just plain sucks. I say keep trying different drs till someone will help you!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> was the one u did last night proper positive, or is this the first?
> 
> in real life last nights was as dark as the control and todays is darker than the controlClick to expand...
> 
> Ahhh...ok then!Click to expand...
> 
> can i not mark it as two days with positives?Click to expand...

Yes mark positive opk for yesterday and today


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> is this blaring enough??? just done it and i had a drink about 30 mins ago
> 
> Lol! Yep that's blaring enough!!Click to expand...




sarahuk said:


> You ovulated yesterday probably I think.



oooooooh just hada thought!!!! maybe its a double ov!!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Most of the time though pinks if theres a problem, it would have been picked up during trying to conceive previously, since issues that require clomid or progesterone etc are commonly longstanding issues and dont just pop up. When you have children the unexplained fertility issue has been removed, even more so if you have more than one and dont have a history of long term trying to conceive.
> 
> You know how doctors are..they dont want to refer if theres no need and save costs!

That's not true. Secondary infertility account for 1/3 of all fertility issues. You can develop fertility issues resulting from complications from a previous delivery or develop pcos or endo or cysts etc after you have already had a child. I did some googling lol! I had a complicated delivery myself and well, I'm not pregnant yet.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> You ovulated yesterday probably I think.

I think so too


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> is this blaring enough??? just done it and i had a drink about 30 mins ago
> 
> Lol! Yep that's blaring enough!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> You ovulated yesterday probably I think.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oooooooh just hada thought!!!! maybe its a double ov!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

:twingirls:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> is this blaring enough??? just done it and i had a drink about 30 mins ago
> 
> Lol! Yep that's blaring enough!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> You ovulated yesterday probably I think.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oooooooh just hada thought!!!! maybe its a double ov!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :twingirls:Click to expand...

how would you know? i dont think you can

I got a positive last night and again an hour ago (which normally fades as soon as i get that dark line) i had lots of globs of ewcm monday and yesterday and got a glob just now!!!!


ooooooh exciting!!


----------



## Pinky32

i know technically you cant ov twice- i meant two eggs dropping

but you girls knew what i meant


----------



## moter98

Or one egg splitting into two


----------



## Pinky32

no way of knowing is there?


----------



## sarahuk

No way of knowing :)

Seocndary ovulation is within 24 hours of the first egg so you wouldnt know any different. It just means when you did your opk yesterday youd caught it on the rise, its now at its highest and on its way back down :)


----------



## moter98

Not until you have them. Then you would know if identical or fraternal. Unless of course a scan would show a boy and a girl then you would know for sure fraternal.


----------



## Pinky32

normally i get one dark opk and thats it - i tested loads last cycle and still only got one dark line then the next was faint

yesterday ov pain was on left side and early this morning it woke me up on the right side

im thinking its ma girls

im keeping the PMA - at 1DPO im preggy :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

The thing with opks is you never quite know when youre catching the surge :) It could also be caused by the contractions that start in the tubes to swoosh the egg down. I looked into double ovulation and it has to be within 24 hours and it is quite uncommon, since most twinning is caused by multiple eggs from the same ovary/splitting etc.


----------



## Pinky32

i dont want identical 

PMA 
PMA
PMA


----------



## moter98

Oh come now. You would love identical. You can dress them up in the exact same outfits all the time. I know how much you love that. :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Aden cut his little toe on something and it didn't even bother him. Not so much as a whimper. His mom, on the other hand, freaking out! Good thing his uncle was there to fix him up lol!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Oh come now. You would love identical. You can dress them up in the exact same outfits all the time. I know how much you love that. :rofl:

OMG tina you know that would absolutely freak me out!!! i dont like identical twins that look the same, dress the same etc




moter98 said:


> Aden cut his little toe on something and it didn't even bother him. Not so much as a whimper. His mom, on the other hand, freaking out! Good thing his uncle was there to fix him up lol!

awwwww poor aden is he ok?
(totally ignoring the mother who is freaking)


----------



## moter98

Lol to both pinky! I bet at some point you would dress them the same. Wait, no you wouldn't. 

Aden is fine. His mommy almost passed out but he's fine.


----------



## moter98

OMG am I pregnant? I am late. I threw up. I had some spotting a couple weeks ago. My boobs are sore. I don't know when I ovulated. Somebody please help me!!!!! Am I pregnant?!

Well, why are you on here wasting your time asking? How am I supposed to know if you are pregnant? I am not psychic. Take a [email protected]$king test already!


----------



## Pinky32

nooooooo way

if they were identical i would dye ones hair - their like clowns, they freak me out

my girls will not be identical :nope:



what did he cut his toe on? how brave was he to not cry or anything

have you calmed down now? lol


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> OMG am I pregnant? I am late. I threw up. I had some spotting a couple weeks ago. My boobs are sore. I don't know when I ovulated. Somebody please help me!!!!! Am I pregnant?!
> 
> Well, why are you on here wasting your time asking? How am I supposed to know if you are pregnant? I am not psychic. Take a [email protected]$king test already!

lol i keep reading those!!!!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> nooooooo way
> 
> if they were identical i would dye ones hair - their like clowns, they freak me out
> 
> my girls will not be identical :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> what did he cut his toe on? how brave was he to not cry or anything
> 
> have you calmed down now? lol

Oh no! I didn't know it freaked you out like clowns! You can keep their hair different lengthsi guess. But never tell them it freaks you out or you will be getting pranked the rest of your life lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> OMG am I pregnant? I am late. I threw up. I had some spotting a couple weeks ago. My boobs are sore. I don't know when I ovulated. Somebody please help me!!!!! Am I pregnant?!
> 
> Well, why are you on here wasting your time asking? How am I supposed to know if you are pregnant? I am not psychic. Take a [email protected]$king test already!
> 
> lol i keep reading those!!!!!Click to expand...

There's just so many! I don't get it. How hard is it to go out the store and buy a pregnancy test


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> nooooooo way
> 
> if they were identical i would dye ones hair - their like clowns, they freak me out
> 
> my girls will not be identical :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> what did he cut his toe on? how brave was he to not cry or anything
> 
> have you calmed down now? lol
> 
> Oh no! I didn't know it freaked you out like clowns! You can keep their hair different lengthsi guess. But never tell them it freaks you out or you will be getting pranked the rest of your life lolClick to expand...

i dont know why but it proper freaks me out - why have they got to dress the same? they normally have different personalities so why be the same? (shivers) no no no its just wrong lol



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> OMG am I pregnant? I am late. I threw up. I had some spotting a couple weeks ago. My boobs are sore. I don't know when I ovulated. Somebody please help me!!!!! Am I pregnant?!
> 
> Well, why are you on here wasting your time asking? How am I supposed to know if you are pregnant? I am not psychic. Take a [email protected]$king test already!
> 
> lol i keep reading those!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> There's just so many! I don't get it. How hard is it to go out the store and buy a pregnancy testClick to expand...

by the time they write it, they could have taken a test

and when you say for them to test, they say "oh i have one here but im scared"


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> OMG am I pregnant? I am late. I threw up. I had some spotting a couple weeks ago. My boobs are sore. I don't know when I ovulated. Somebody please help me!!!!! Am I pregnant?!
> 
> Well, why are you on here wasting your time asking? How am I supposed to know if you are pregnant? I am not psychic. Take a [email protected]$king test already!
> 
> lol i keep reading those!!!!!Click to expand...

But do you think I could be pregnant though? ](*,)


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> nooooooo way
> 
> if they were identical i would dye ones hair - their like clowns, they freak me out
> 
> my girls will not be identical :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> what did he cut his toe on? how brave was he to not cry or anything
> 
> have you calmed down now? lol
> 
> Oh no! I didn't know it freaked you out like clowns! You can keep their hair different lengthsi guess. But never tell them it freaks you out or you will be getting pranked the rest of your life lolClick to expand...
> 
> i dont know why but it proper freaks me out - why have they got to dress the same? they normally have different personalities so why be the same? (shivers) no no no its just wrong lol
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> OMG am I pregnant? I am late. I threw up. I had some spotting a couple weeks ago. My boobs are sore. I don't know when I ovulated. Somebody please help me!!!!! Am I pregnant?!
> 
> Well, why are you on here wasting your time asking? How am I supposed to know if you are pregnant? I am not psychic. Take a [email protected]$king test already!Click to expand...
> 
> lol i keep reading those!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> There's just so many! I don't get it. How hard is it to go out the store and buy a pregnancy testClick to expand...
> 
> by the time they write it, they could have taken a test
> 
> and when you say for them to test, they say "oh i have one here but im scared"Click to expand...

No matching clothes for your twins!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> OMG am I pregnant? I am late. I threw up. I had some spotting a couple weeks ago. My boobs are sore. I don't know when I ovulated. Somebody please help me!!!!! Am I pregnant?!
> 
> Well, why are you on here wasting your time asking? How am I supposed to know if you are pregnant? I am not psychic. Take a [email protected]$king test already!
> 
> lol i keep reading those!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> But do you think I could be pregnant though? ](*,)Click to expand...

part of me wants to help them but the other part of me just wants to shout at them


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> nooooooo way
> 
> if they were identical i would dye ones hair - their like clowns, they freak me out
> 
> my girls will not be identical :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> what did he cut his toe on? how brave was he to not cry or anything
> 
> have you calmed down now? lol
> 
> Oh no! I didn't know it freaked you out like clowns! You can keep their hair different lengthsi guess. But never tell them it freaks you out or you will be getting pranked the rest of your life lolClick to expand...
> 
> i dont know why but it proper freaks me out - why have they got to dress the same? they normally have different personalities so why be the same? (shivers) no no no its just wrong lol
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> OMG am I pregnant? I am late. I threw up. I had some spotting a couple weeks ago. My boobs are sore. I don't know when I ovulated. Somebody please help me!!!!! Am I pregnant?!
> 
> Well, why are you on here wasting your time asking? How am I supposed to know if you are pregnant? I am not psychic. Take a [email protected]$king test already!Click to expand...
> 
> lol i keep reading those!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> There's just so many! I don't get it. How hard is it to go out the store and buy a pregnancy testClick to expand...
> 
> by the time they write it, they could have taken a test
> 
> and when you say for them to test, they say "oh i have one here but im scared"Click to expand...
> 
> No matching clothes for your twins!Click to expand...

nope

they wont be identical


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> OMG am I pregnant? I am late. I threw up. I had some spotting a couple weeks ago. My boobs are sore. I don't know when I ovulated. Somebody please help me!!!!! Am I pregnant?!
> 
> Well, why are you on here wasting your time asking? How am I supposed to know if you are pregnant? I am not psychic. Take a [email protected]$king test already!
> 
> lol i keep reading those!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> But do you think I could be pregnant though? ](*,)Click to expand...
> 
> part of me wants to help them but the other part of me just wants to shout at themClick to expand...

Haha! Me too. That's why I posted a nice reply to buy a test and then came here to rant cause that wouldn't have been nice of me to really say lol!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> nooooooo way
> 
> if they were identical i would dye ones hair - their like clowns, they freak me out
> 
> my girls will not be identical :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> what did he cut his toe on? how brave was he to not cry or anything
> 
> have you calmed down now? lol
> 
> Oh no! I didn't know it freaked you out like clowns! You can keep their hair different lengthsi guess. But never tell them it freaks you out or you will be getting pranked the rest of your life lolClick to expand...
> 
> i dont know why but it proper freaks me out - why have they got to dress the same? they normally have different personalities so why be the same? (shivers) no no no its just wrong lol
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> OMG am I pregnant? I am late. I threw up. I had some spotting a couple weeks ago. My boobs are sore. I don't know when I ovulated. Somebody please help me!!!!! Am I pregnant?!
> 
> Well, why are you on here wasting your time asking? How am I supposed to know if you are pregnant? I am not psychic. Take a [email protected]$king test already!Click to expand...
> 
> lol i keep reading those!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> There's just so many! I don't get it. How hard is it to go out the store and buy a pregnancy testClick to expand...
> 
> by the time they write it, they could have taken a test
> 
> and when you say for them to test, they say "oh i have one here but im scared"Click to expand...
> 
> No matching clothes for your twins!Click to expand...
> 
> nope
> 
> they wont be identicalClick to expand...

I don't think you would mind, since they would be YOUR identical twins.


----------



## Pinky32

ooooh your too nice

i now dont read them or dont reply


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> nooooooo way
> 
> if they were identical i would dye ones hair - their like clowns, they freak me out
> 
> my girls will not be identical :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> what did he cut his toe on? how brave was he to not cry or anything
> 
> have you calmed down now? lol
> 
> Oh no! I didn't know it freaked you out like clowns! You can keep their hair different lengthsi guess. But never tell them it freaks you out or you will be getting pranked the rest of your life lolClick to expand...
> 
> i dont know why but it proper freaks me out - why have they got to dress the same? they normally have different personalities so why be the same? (shivers) no no no its just wrong lol
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> OMG am I pregnant? I am late. I threw up. I had some spotting a couple weeks ago. My boobs are sore. I don't know when I ovulated. Somebody please help me!!!!! Am I pregnant?!
> 
> Well, why are you on here wasting your time asking? How am I supposed to know if you are pregnant? I am not psychic. Take a [email protected]$king test already!Click to expand...
> 
> lol i keep reading those!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> There's just so many! I don't get it. How hard is it to go out the store and buy a pregnancy testClick to expand...
> 
> by the time they write it, they could have taken a test
> 
> and when you say for them to test, they say "oh i have one here but im scared"Click to expand...
> 
> No matching clothes for your twins!Click to expand...
> 
> nope
> 
> they wont be identicalClick to expand...
> 
> I don't think you would mind, since they would be YOUR identical twins.Click to expand...

nooooooooooooooooooo

i dont mind kids wearing the same clothes, but wear different colours!!!!!

its tooooooo wrong


----------



## moter98

I don't to most but no had replied to this one yet.

It just boggles my mind.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> I don't to most but no had replied to this one yet.
> 
> It just boggles my mind.

your a nice woman


----------



## moter98

What do you say to the 18 year old poster that is in pshychiatric therapy for a relapse of something and wants her to give her baby safe meds so she can have a child? The pshychiatrist wouldn't give it to her cause she doesn't think she is ready for a child. I gotta say, I agree with the pshychiatrist. 18 is very young with all the problems and addictions she seems to be having right now. Why bring a child into that. But, how do you tell that to an 18 year old child hell bent on having a baby.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> What do you say to the 18 year old poster that is in pshychiatric therapy for a relapse of something and wants her to give her baby safe meds so she can have a child? The pshychiatrist wouldn't give it to her cause she doesn't think she is ready for a child. I gotta say, I agree with the pshychiatrist. 18 is very young with all the problems and addictions she seems to be having right now. Why bring a child into that. But, how do you tell that to an 18 year old child hell bent on having a baby.

the age isnt the issue its the addictions thats the issue - this is where i think there should be some law to enforce some kind of contraception

my OH;s aunt and uncle adopted a child about 4 years ago, they were told the mother was a drug addict who sold her body for drugs.

A year later, they were told that the mother was pregnant again and would they like the child as it had already been agreed for the child to be taken away from the mother as soon as it was born, they were warned that baby may be addicted to drugs too - they said yes (to keep siblings together), sadly the baby died

Less than a year later they were told that the mother was pregnant again, blah blah blah yes they would take the child blah blah they now have two adopted siblings

they got told a few months ago that yet again the mother was pregnant!! this could go on for years.

Surely they should be able to enforce something to stop this, apart from having to find homes for these children etc the babies themselves both have health issues due to the drugs the mother took


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> What do you say to the 18 year old poster that is in pshychiatric therapy for a relapse of something and wants her to give her baby safe meds so she can have a child? The pshychiatrist wouldn't give it to her cause she doesn't think she is ready for a child. I gotta say, I agree with the pshychiatrist. 18 is very young with all the problems and addictions she seems to be having right now. Why bring a child into that. But, how do you tell that to an 18 year old child hell bent on having a baby.
> 
> the age isnt the issue its the addictions thats the issue - this is where i think there should be some law to enforce some kind of contraception
> 
> my OH;s aunt and uncle adopted a child about 4 years ago, they were told the mother was a drug addict who sold her body for drugs.
> 
> A year later, they were told that the mother was pregnant again and would they like the child as it had already been agreed for the child to be taken away from the mother as soon as it was born, they were warned that baby may be addicted to drugs too - they said yes (to keep siblings together), sadly the baby died
> 
> Less than a year later they were told that the mother was pregnant again, blah blah blah yes they would take the child blah blah they now have two adopted siblings
> 
> they got told a few months ago that yet again the mother was pregnant!! this could go on for years.
> 
> Surely they should be able to enforce something to stop this, apart from having to find homes for these children etc the babies themselves both have health issues due to the drugs the mother tookClick to expand...

Oh that's so sad!
I don't think it's an age thing. I think it's a maturity level and relapse thing. Sort that out for a good while first. Ok, my rants are over. There are a lot of great convos and questions on the boards but those two rubbed me the wrong way today. I must be hormonal, lol!


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> :rofl:

But seriously, do you think I could be pregnant? I feel soooooooo tired today.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> But seriously, do you think I could be pregnant? I feel soooooooo tired today.Click to expand...

lolol

i was tired today and i KNOW im preggy at 1DPO


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> But seriously, do you think I could be pregnant? I feel soooooooo tired today.Click to expand...
> 
> lolol
> 
> i was tired today and i KNOW im preggy at 1DPOClick to expand...

Well, I would take a test but it's ALL the way upstairs. That's SO far away and will take way too long. And I have to paint my nails.


----------



## Pinky32

when was the last time you tested?


----------



## moter98

You are 1 dpo already! Woohoo!! Our cycles are getting farther apart by the day.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> when was the last time you tested?

Last night. Bfn. Just waiting on AF.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> You are 1 dpo already! Woohoo!! Our cycles are getting farther apart by the day.

they were so close and now sooooo far



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> when was the last time you tested?
> 
> Last night. Bfn. Just waiting on AF.Click to expand...

:cry:


----------



## moter98

Hey, don't cry for me! March is gonna be my month. I'll be right behind you mummy.


----------



## Pinky32

i dont like the way you wrote this month off :cry:


----------



## moter98

Aww...come on! I still have truckloads of PMA!


----------



## Pinky32

not for this cycle

god would cry the first time i ever got called mummy


----------



## moter98

You will be a wonderful mom


----------



## Pinky32

id like to think so but wont know unless it happens


----------



## moter98

Meh. You can think so. I know so.


----------



## Pinky32

awww thank you

i think i would be quite calm


----------



## moter98

I want to go home and take a nap. It is so slow at work today. Can't wait for Aden's bedtime. That's gonna be my bedtime too tonight. This cold sure is hanging around.


----------



## sarahuk

Youre going to be wonderful Charlotte :) Your identical likewise dressed twins will be saying so too!

Awww hope you feel better soon Tina :( x


----------



## Pinky32

"identical likewise dressed twins" - nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

awww tina have an early night


----------



## moter98

I'm going to! 8 pm can't come fast enough.


----------



## Pinky32

tell hubby your on UK time cos its 8.40pm


----------



## moter98

I'm at work yet silly


----------



## Pinky32

tell him mummy charlotte said you can go home early


----------



## moter98

Haha! Can't this week. The bosses are on vacation.


----------



## Pinky32

sneak off early


----------



## moter98

Looks like it doesn't matter. Dh has 6 hours worth of work left anyway so I will have to take care of Aden till his bedtime. Looks like this cold will just have to wait.


----------



## Pinky32

hmmm


----------



## rooster100

hi girls,
just back from work, im pretty tired have been up since 5.
pinky day 1dpo! how exciting , my opk never get darker then the control line. 
moter, still no af! great news hope she stays away!
sarah thanks so much for your kind words after my super rant yesterday (and the other lovely comments from all of you) 
afm im waiting for af, have the same nasty period cramps that i get days before af and awful headaches! march would be good for me to get a bfp as its my 30th birthday on the 17th!


----------



## Pinky32

thts the day before mothers day

i cant even remember being 30 :cry:

nooooooooooo its now official - AF is BANNED from this thread


----------



## moter98

That's the thing about AF. She always barges in where she isn't welcome.


----------



## rooster100

i know i dont want her but i bet she is going to stick her unwelcome and very painful nose in! i always thought i would be pregnant before i was 30 but life does not work out how you would have liked it x


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> i know i dont want her but i bet she is going to stick her unwelcome and very painful nose in! i always thought i would be pregnant before i was 30 but life does not work out how you would have liked it x

You are not 30 yet! I got pregnant just before my 30th. Found out about a week before I think


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> That's the thing about AF. She always barges in where she isn't welcome.

shes not welcome and not wanted



rooster100 said:


> i know i dont want her but i bet she is going to stick her unwelcome and very painful nose in! i always thought i would be pregnant before i was 30 but life does not work out how you would have liked it x

i thought it would be easy to get preggy - who dumb was i


----------



## rooster100

I Always thought I would have troubles even since I was young! When I got my bfp last may we were not TTC and one of the first things I thought was wow I never thought I was going to get pregnant! How lucky I am! What a mad lovely suprise. But then I lost it and I realised my premonitions must be correct. Even now I can feel af pains :( just wish they would disappear!


----------



## rooster100

I just decided to flip to page 529 on this thread for no reason. There is a pic of you pinky and your god daughter which I must have must before. It's mad, your exactly like what I imagined you to look like?! You girls look so cute together! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> I Always thought I would have troubles even since I was young! When I got my bfp last may we were not TTC and one of the first things I thought was wow I never thought I was going to get pregnant! How lucky I am! What a mad lovely suprise. But then I lost it and I realised my premonitions must be correct. Even now I can feel af pains :( just wish they would disappear!

if i didnt know any better i would say i have af cramps :cry:

dont think of the past - its gone - think of the future only



rooster100 said:


> I just decided to flip to page 529 on this thread for no reason. There is a pic of you pinky and your god daughter which I must have must before. It's mad, your exactly like what I imagined you to look like?! You girls look so cute together! Xx

omg thats such a nasty pic - i was clearing up today and found a pic of me glammed up years ago - wanna see it? BIG difference


----------



## rooster100

Yes I want to see it! The other pic is so lovely! X


----------



## Pinky32

in my blonde days before i had to wear glasses
 



Attached Files:







me glammed up.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rooster100

That pic is stunning!! Beautiful. I have to say I love the glasses though! X


----------



## Pinky32

no glasses
 



Attached Files:







Me short hair.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pinky32

now :cry:
 



Attached Files:







new glasses (2).jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

NOT a good RE appointment :(

See my TTC journal for the story. :cry:


----------



## moter98

OnErth&InHvn said:


> NOT a good RE appointment :(
> 
> See my TTC journal for the story. :cry:

So sorry to hear this. I hope the surgery gets it all sorted out for you and you have your bfp soon after.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> now :cry:

You are lovely pinky!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> now :cry:
> 
> You are lovely pinky!Click to expand...

that last one was taken just after a hair cut where my hair goes all flat - the pic doesnt show that its short at the back

but im growing it now and already i can pull it back into a small ponytail - not sure whether to cut it all off again or grow it long again

i want it longer for when/if i have a baby so i can just scrape it back if i dont have time to style it - when its short it HAS to be styled


----------



## moter98

I say go long then cause there will be days when you don't wanna style it. I used to straighten my curly hair everyday before I had Aden. Now I only do that about twice a month. Not worth it to me to have to wake up before 6 am to style my hair. One thing I always told myself is I'm not getting up before 6am if I can help it.


----------



## Pinky32

thats what i thought but i might get it cut this week

it doesnt take long to grow my hair - that pic was taken about 8-9 weeks ago and its now just touching my shoulders


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! Your hair grows fast


----------



## Pinky32

yeah - that pic with short blonde hair .............. it was half way down my back and i got elopecia so i got it all cut off, within 2 months i was able to tie it back and have a decent ponytail


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> yeah - that pic with short blonde hair .............. it was half way down my back and i got elopecia so i got it all cut off, within 2 months i was able to tie it back and have a decent ponytail

Mine grows pretty slow. About 1/4 inch every 3 or 4 weeks


----------



## Pinky32

oh wow

im just an impatient person lol


----------



## moter98

Ding dong! The witch is here.
Which old witch? The wicked witch.
Ding dong! The witch is here!
Tomorrow will be cd1 for me. I have started spotting.
I am totally ok with it. Been waiting on it for day's so now I can get to my bfp cycle. Woohoo for march bfp's!


----------



## Pinky32

:sad2:


----------



## rooster100

Sorry pinky I went to sleep last night and didn't see the other pics u put up!they are all lovely!! Don't put a crying face next to the last one!! 

Moter I sorry the witch for you but you seem positive about your new cycle so that's good!! I will be joining you on sat anyway. 
Xx


----------



## rooster100

Heaven I saw you have endo and need a lap, I've heard good things about when you get this done things get better very quickly and it's much easier to conceive.
They think I have a 5 cm endo and no one thinks it's a good idea to do a lap on me?! It drives me mad!! They say I have to wait a year of TTC first! Whats the point if I can't concieve because of it and then I'm more then likely to m/c again if I do! Very frustrating. Get the the lap done it will be worth it! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

this room has been lacking in the PMA department

I hereby DEMAND each and every one of you to have PMA!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> this room has been lacking in the PMA department
> 
> I hereby DEMAND each and every one of you to have PMA!

I do! I do! I have truckloads of PMA!


----------



## Pinky32

yes but for this cycle, there wasnt much for last cycle

we need to think positive, be positive, pee positive


----------



## moter98

Haha! So what if I didn't for last cycle. I was right wasn't I? PMA is PMA! I have my plan all in place and I feel great about it. I'm giving it two more cycles then going in to see dr to figure what's going on. That would put me at cycle number 12 so I'm sure they will see me by then.


----------



## Pinky32

i wanna see loads of bfps in this room


----------



## moter98

Me too. You first rooster! Then you pinky.


----------



## Pinky32

im working on it :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

Woohoo!


----------



## Pinky32

i warn you now, im going to be symptom spotting like crazy


----------



## Pinky32

i was in so much pain last night dropping my super duper sticky egg


----------



## moter98

Lol! SS away


----------



## rooster100

Ok PMA=:bfp: :)


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> hi girls,
> just back from work, im pretty tired have been up since 5.
> pinky day 1dpo! how exciting , my opk never get darker then the control line.
> moter, still no af! great news hope she stays away!
> sarah thanks so much for your kind words after my super rant yesterday (and the other lovely comments from all of you)
> afm im waiting for af, have the same nasty period cramps that i get days before af and awful headaches! march would be good for me to get a bfp as its my 30th birthday on the 17th!

Im still willing those evil cramps away!! Im sorry if youve posted since this about the cramps..but im playing catch up...and love to read every page and get up to date so I dont miss anything from you girls!!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> i know i dont want her but i bet she is going to stick her unwelcome and very painful nose in! i always thought i would be pregnant before i was 30 but life does not work out how you would have liked it x

I always thought that too. Then last year I was convinced id be pregnant again and not far off having it by christmas. I think its safer emotionally to not set expectations on timeframes now. We spend so much energy on that part that we dont let our bodies do things naturally or stress free :)


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> I Always thought I would have troubles even since I was young! When I got my bfp last may we were not TTC and one of the first things I thought was wow I never thought I was going to get pregnant! How lucky I am! What a mad lovely suprise. But then I lost it and I realised my premonitions must be correct. Even now I can feel af pains :( just wish they would disappear!

No...your premonitions were NOT correct! You have already disproved that. You DID get pregnant. Thats the part you need to remember chicken when it gets you down.

If there is anything to come from the horrible situation you went through is that you found out when you werent trying, but now you know exactly what it is that you want. And you will achieve it. The road is rocky and painful, but there is an end to the road with a beautiful little baby waiting for you! x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> now :cry:
> 
> You are lovely pinky!Click to expand...
> 
> that last one was taken just after a hair cut where my hair goes all flat - the pic doesnt show that its short at the back
> 
> but im growing it now and already i can pull it back into a small ponytail - not sure whether to cut it all off again or grow it long again
> 
> i want it longer for when/if i have a baby so i can just scrape it back if i dont have time to style it - when its short it HAS to be styledClick to expand...

It suits you long and short! And youre a pretty and glam lady! I love the short blonde..it suits you so well!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> I say go long then cause there will be days when you don't wanna style it. I used to straighten my curly hair everyday before I had Aden. Now I only do that about twice a month. Not worth it to me to have to wake up before 6 am to style my hair. One thing I always told myself is I'm not getting up before 6am if I can help it.

Good point. It must be hard work keeping up with all the things we do before babies. Not worth it!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Ding dong! The witch is here.
> Which old witch? The wicked witch.
> Ding dong! The witch is here!
> Tomorrow will be cd1 for me. I have started spotting.
> I am totally ok with it. Been waiting on it for day's so now I can get to my bfp cycle. Woohoo for march bfp's!

:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> this room has been lacking in the PMA department
> 
> I hereby DEMAND each and every one of you to have PMA!

I dont lack it!

Infact..I feel blooming GREAT about ttc atm! Taking away all the temping, worrying about opks, worrying about sex schedules...its just been the best ever thing Ive done.

Im having a great time with Matt again, the pressure is off to have sex to make baby...we are back to having sex cos we want too. It was long overdue!

If we happen to make baby like this...ill be super happy. I cant think of a better way atm. If not...then we will make baby eventually!

Im actually thinking of staying this way for a while. Ive had a love affair with my temping etc for too long


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i was in so much pain last night dropping my super duper sticky egg

Ill be dropping mine soon so ill be joining you in the 2ww. I wont be SS though so youll have to do it for the both of us!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> I Always thought I would have troubles even since I was young! When I got my bfp last may we were not TTC and one of the first things I thought was wow I never thought I was going to get pregnant! How lucky I am! What a mad lovely suprise. But then I lost it and I realised my premonitions must be correct. Even now I can feel af pains :( just wish they would disappear!
> 
> No...your premonitions were NOT correct! You have already disproved that. You DID get pregnant. Thats the part you need to remember chicken when it gets you down.
> 
> If there is anything to come from the horrible situation you went through is that you found out when you werent trying, but now you know exactly what it is that you want. And you will achieve it. The road is rocky and painful, but there is an end to the road with a beautiful little baby waiting for you! xClick to expand...

I just love your PMA Sarah!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I say go long then cause there will be days when you don't wanna style it. I used to straighten my curly hair everyday before I had Aden. Now I only do that about twice a month. Not worth it to me to have to wake up before 6 am to style my hair. One thing I always told myself is I'm not getting up before 6am if I can help it.
> 
> Good point. It must be hard work keeping up with all the things we do before babies. Not worth it!Click to expand...

It's just a slight change in priorities. For me morning workouts are still a priority. That leaves me with choosing less sleep to do my hair or more sleep to leave it curly. I chose sleep lol! 
As I'm typing this Aden is baaing like a sheep!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Ding dong! The witch is here.
> Which old witch? The wicked witch.
> Ding dong! The witch is here!
> Tomorrow will be cd1 for me. I have started spotting.
> I am totally ok with it. Been waiting on it for day's so now I can get to my bfp cycle. Woohoo for march bfp's!
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

No crying for me chick! Today could be the day of my LMP to date my pregnancy!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> this room has been lacking in the PMA department
> 
> I hereby DEMAND each and every one of you to have PMA!
> 
> I dont lack it!
> 
> Infact..I feel blooming GREAT about ttc atm! Taking away all the temping, worrying about opks, worrying about sex schedules...its just been the best ever thing Ive done.
> 
> Im having a great time with Matt again, the pressure is off to have sex to make baby...we are back to having sex cos we want too. It was long overdue!
> 
> If we happen to make baby like this...ill be super happy. I cant think of a better way atm. If not...then we will make baby eventually!
> 
> Im actually thinking of staying this way for a while. Ive had a love affair with my temping etc for too longClick to expand...

Oooh sounds so stress free!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> I Always thought I would have troubles even since I was young! When I got my bfp last may we were not TTC and one of the first things I thought was wow I never thought I was going to get pregnant! How lucky I am! What a mad lovely suprise. But then I lost it and I realised my premonitions must be correct. Even now I can feel af pains :( just wish they would disappear!
> 
> No...your premonitions were NOT correct! You have already disproved that. You DID get pregnant. Thats the part you need to remember chicken when it gets you down.
> 
> If there is anything to come from the horrible situation you went through is that you found out when you werent trying, but now you know exactly what it is that you want. And you will achieve it. The road is rocky and painful, but there is an end to the road with a beautiful little baby waiting for you! xClick to expand...
> 
> I just love your PMA Sarah!Click to expand...

Im loving it too honey...first time in such a long time I feel content ttc wise :)


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I say go long then cause there will be days when you don't wanna style it. I used to straighten my curly hair everyday before I had Aden. Now I only do that about twice a month. Not worth it to me to have to wake up before 6 am to style my hair. One thing I always told myself is I'm not getting up before 6am if I can help it.
> 
> Good point. It must be hard work keeping up with all the things we do before babies. Not worth it!Click to expand...
> 
> It's just a slight change in priorities. For me morning workouts are still a priority. That leaves me with choosing less sleep to do my hair or more sleep to leave it curly. I chose sleep lol!
> As I'm typing this Aden is baaing like a sheep!Click to expand...

Oh bless him! Hes such a sweetie! We need a picture of you and him cuddling!!

I think id choose the sleep too lol...Hair is just hair! Without sleep youll just lose the darn hair!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Ding dong! The witch is here.
> Which old witch? The wicked witch.
> Ding dong! The witch is here!
> Tomorrow will be cd1 for me. I have started spotting.
> I am totally ok with it. Been waiting on it for day's so now I can get to my bfp cycle. Woohoo for march bfp's!
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> No crying for me chick! Today could be the day of my LMP to date my pregnancy!Click to expand...

Thats a new way of looking at it...I wish id thought of that 20 cycles ago!!!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> this room has been lacking in the PMA department
> 
> I hereby DEMAND each and every one of you to have PMA!
> 
> I dont lack it!
> 
> Infact..I feel blooming GREAT about ttc atm! Taking away all the temping, worrying about opks, worrying about sex schedules...its just been the best ever thing Ive done.
> 
> Im having a great time with Matt again, the pressure is off to have sex to make baby...we are back to having sex cos we want too. It was long overdue!
> 
> If we happen to make baby like this...ill be super happy. I cant think of a better way atm. If not...then we will make baby eventually!
> 
> Im actually thinking of staying this way for a while. Ive had a love affair with my temping etc for too long Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh sounds so stress free!Click to expand...

It is :) I know im lucky in that Matt is very involved with the ttc thing...but I think we both agree that this new outlook to it is doing wonders for our relationship. And hopefully that leads to positive *cough* outcomes in the long run!


----------



## moter98

I hope you catch that eggy Sarah!


----------



## Tryingmybest

Can I be really gross? 
I think I am letting out old blood. It's just drops like one or 2 a day and it's really dark. Like no red at all.


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> Can I be really gross?
> I think I am letting out old blood. It's just drops like one or 2 a day and it's really dark. Like no red at all.

It could just be from your body regulating again. If it would continue for say another week, then you may want to see a dr but I don't think it's anything to worry about at this point. :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> I hope you catch that eggy Sarah!

I hope we all do! Whether were in the 2ww or waiting for the egg to drop...we all deserve some happiness and good news. Come on bfps!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> now :cry:
> 
> You are lovely pinky!Click to expand...
> 
> that last one was taken just after a hair cut where my hair goes all flat - the pic doesnt show that its short at the back
> 
> but im growing it now and already i can pull it back into a small ponytail - not sure whether to cut it all off again or grow it long again
> 
> i want it longer for when/if i have a baby so i can just scrape it back if i dont have time to style it - when its short it HAS to be styledClick to expand...
> 
> It suits you long and short! And youre a pretty and glam lady! I love the short blonde..it suits you so well!Click to expand...

i'll never go blonde again



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i was in so much pain last night dropping my super duper sticky egg
> 
> Ill be dropping mine soon so ill be joining you in the 2ww. I wont be SS though so youll have to do it for the both of us!Click to expand...

no probs - ive already warned tina im gnna be ss



moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I say go long then cause there will be days when you don't wanna style it. I used to straighten my curly hair everyday before I had Aden. Now I only do that about twice a month. Not worth it to me to have to wake up before 6 am to style my hair. One thing I always told myself is I'm not getting up before 6am if I can help it.
> 
> Good point. It must be hard work keeping up with all the things we do before babies. Not worth it!Click to expand...
> 
> It's just a slight change in priorities. For me morning workouts are still a priority. That leaves me with choosing less sleep to do my hair or more sleep to leave it curly. I chose sleep lol!
> As I'm typing this Aden is baaing like a sheep!Click to expand...

awwww bless him


----------



## Pinky32

HOT FLUSH alert!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

wheres ma girls :cry:


----------



## sarahuk

I was spending some time with Matt :) now ive sent him off to play starwars with me dad so all is good!


----------



## Pinky32

im well jel


----------



## moter98

Just making dinner


----------



## rooster100

Hi! I went out for lunch with a friend, met my brother for dinner later and played the board game Scotland yard, which was fun! 
The cramps are much stronger now! :( x


----------



## Pinky32

glad you had a good day xx

its wayy to early for af to come


----------



## rooster100

Also do you have to pay for FF? I was thinking about trying to temp. Can't do it for march as I will be away with my girlfriends for a week it so and I'm not setting an alarm to temp with them in the room! X


----------



## Pinky32

no you can have free membership


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> glad you had a good day xx
> 
> its wayy to early for af to come

I know but I always get cramps about 5 days before she shows! It's one of the symptoms of endo :( 
On the plus side I got a letter from my go saying age has refered me to another gyne. This time a woman one who is based in the maternity hospital! X


----------



## Pinky32

booooo and yayyyy


----------



## Pinky32

i keep doing silly things

for example: i was playing a game, and said out loud, if i get a prize now then im preggy - i got a prize!

then 1- mins later i said if i can get two prizes at the same time, im having twins - i got two prizes!

so i left it for about half an hour then played again and after 5 mins i said, if i complete this game, im defo preggy - i won!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> glad you had a good day xx
> 
> its wayy to early for af to come
> 
> I know but I always get cramps about 5 days before she shows! It's one of the symptoms of endo :(
> On the plus side I got a letter from my go saying age has refered me to another gyne. This time a woman one who is based in the maternity hospital! XClick to expand...

Uh oh. I get cramps days before AF.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i keep doing silly things
> 
> for example: i was playing a game, and said out loud, if i get a prize now then im preggy - i got a prize!
> 
> then 1- mins later i said if i can get two prizes at the same time, im having twins - i got two prizes!
> 
> so i left it for about half an hour then played again and after 5 mins i said, if i complete this game, im defo preggy - i won!

Woohoo! Twins on the way


----------



## Pinky32

im cooking my girls


----------



## rooster100

yeah pinky cook those girls real good! xx


----------



## Pinky32

im trying - its now 12.03pm so im officially 3dpo


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> glad you had a good day xx
> 
> its wayy to early for af to come
> 
> I know but I always get cramps about 5 days before she shows! It's one of the symptoms of endo :(
> On the plus side I got a letter from my go saying age has refered me to another gyne. This time a woman one who is based in the maternity hospital! XClick to expand...
> 
> Uh oh. I get cramps days before AF.Click to expand...

its annoying isnt it? the only thing is when i got my bfp i got cramps before it too (not quite as bad) but still and i just could not believe i was pregnant when i felt so 'periody', but these cramps im having now are too strong and i think af will show her stinky face in the early hours of sat morning :cry:


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> im trying - its now 12.03pm so im officially 3dpo

:test: !! .......only joking, might be a tiny bit too early.

Im not going to test again, the shock of the bfn on day 8 dpo has put me off early testing all together!! never again will i do that!


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> glad you had a good day xx
> 
> its wayy to early for af to come
> 
> I know but I always get cramps about 5 days before she shows! It's one of the symptoms of endo :(
> On the plus side I got a letter from my go saying age has refered me to another gyne. This time a woman one who is based in the maternity hospital! XClick to expand...
> 
> Uh oh. I get cramps days before AF.Click to expand...
> 
> its annoying isnt it? the only thing is when i got my bfp i got cramps before it too (not quite as bad) but still and i just could not believe i was pregnant when i felt so 'periody', but these cramps im having now are too strong and i think af will show her stinky face in the early hours of sat morning :cry:Click to expand...

thats the problem, both have same symptoms



rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im trying - its now 12.03pm so im officially 3dpo
> 
> :test: !! .......only joking, might be a tiny bit too early.
> 
> Im not going to test again, the shock of the bfn on day 8 dpo has put me off early testing all together!! never again will i do that!Click to expand...

:rofl: i think its a little bit early to test

id like to say that im not going to bother testing this time until af is due


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> glad you had a good day xx
> 
> its wayy to early for af to come
> 
> I know but I always get cramps about 5 days before she shows! It's one of the symptoms of endo :(
> On the plus side I got a letter from my go saying age has refered me to another gyne. This time a woman one who is based in the maternity hospital! XClick to expand...
> 
> Uh oh. I get cramps days before AF.Click to expand...
> 
> its annoying isnt it? the only thing is when i got my bfp i got cramps before it too (not quite as bad) but still and i just could not believe i was pregnant when i felt so 'periody', but these cramps im having now are too strong and i think af will show her stinky face in the early hours of sat morning :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> thats the problem, both have same symptoms
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im trying - its now 12.03pm so im officially 3dpoClick to expand...
> 
> :test: !! .......only joking, might be a tiny bit too early.
> 
> Im not going to test again, the shock of the bfn on day 8 dpo has put me off early testing all together!! never again will i do that!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i think its a little bit early to test
> 
> id like to say that im not going to bother testing this time until af is dueClick to expand...

id like to think that too pinky but i imagine you will start testing next wednesday when you will be day 8?:haha:


----------



## Pinky32

8!!!!! yoiu think im gonna wait that long!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## rooster100

HA ha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha that was a little optamistic! im writing a ttc journal to attch to my siggi at the moment!


----------



## Pinky32

i had thought of doing one but was worried that i got no followers and the pple i would want to follow i speak to daily anyway


----------



## rooster100

i doubt i will have followers but i feel good just writing it all down. its pretty long and boring tbh


----------



## Pinky32

part of me think their good but the other part of me thinks it starts off holding on to the past

but then again, saying it or writing it down is a way of letting go


----------



## moter98

aden is fed and had a bath. cd1 is almost over. got to use my new glass thermometer this morning. is it weird how excited i was about it? :blush:


----------



## moter98

faythe, how are you? haven't been hearing from you much lately. are you busy on the first tri boards? you know you are welcome here always! i want to see that growing baby bump. :)


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> aden is fed and had a bath. cd1 is almost over. got to use my new glass thermometer this morning. is it weird how excited i was about it? :blush:

many times i have drifted off to sleep with therm in me but then beeping wakes me up - must be weird not having a beep


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> aden is fed and had a bath. cd1 is almost over. got to use my new glass thermometer this morning. is it weird how excited i was about it? :blush:
> 
> many times i have drifted off to sleep with therm in me but then beeping wakes me up - must be weird not having a beepClick to expand...

it's actually a huge relief cause I don't have to worry about waking up DH. i'm a person that once that alarm goes off, I am up. I don't hit snooze, I am a pop out of bed and start my day kind of person so no chance of me falling back asleep.


----------



## Pinky32

i have to keep reminding myself that it doesnt go in my mouth anymore :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i have to keep reminding myself that it doesnt go in my mouth anymore :rofl:

Hahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

and then when i remember i then panic im going to push it into my cervix


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> and then when i remember i then panic im going to push it into my cervix

Trust me, you would notice long before that happens, if it's even possible.


----------



## Pinky32

it must be possible if cp is low


----------



## Pinky32

ooooh look at you with your "sneaky" mood


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> it must be possible if cp is low

Well, after some things had to go through pre delivery, trust me, you would know.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ooooh look at you with your "sneaky" mood

Lol! It's my quiet thermometer makes me feel sneaky


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> it must be possible if cp is low

i still dont think its possible, dont think anything is designed to go there except little:spermy:


----------



## rooster100

do you know what i like doing?
i like going onto countdownto pregnancy.com and going to the pregnancy test gallerys and marking them positive or negative...
Hello my name is Rachael and im a TTC-aholic!!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ooooh look at you with your "sneaky" mood
> 
> Lol! It's my quiet thermometer makes me feel sneakyClick to expand...

you doing opks sneakly?



rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> it must be possible if cp is low
> 
> i still dont think its possible, dont think anything is designed to go there except little:spermy:Click to expand...

i dont think it would go up it, just worried that as im sleepy i might push it too hard and it "try"


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> do you know what i like doing?
> i like going onto countdownto pregnancy.com and going to the pregnancy test gallerys and marking them positive or negative...
> Hello my name is Rachael and im a TTC-aholic!!

Oh fun! You've given me a new project, lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ooooh look at you with your "sneaky" mood
> 
> Lol! It's my quiet thermometer makes me feel sneakyClick to expand...
> 
> you doing opks sneakly?
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> it must be possible if cp is lowClick to expand...
> 
> i still dont think its possible, dont think anything is designed to go there except little:spermy:Click to expand...
> 
> i dont think it would go up it, just worried that as im sleepy i might push it too hard and it "try"Click to expand...

I won't opk for at least a week yet


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> do you know what i like doing?
> i like going onto countdownto pregnancy.com and going to the pregnancy test gallerys and marking them positive or negative...
> Hello my name is Rachael and im a TTC-aholic!!
> 
> Oh fun! You've given me a new project, lolClick to expand...

i do that!!!



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ooooh look at you with your "sneaky" mood
> 
> Lol! It's my quiet thermometer makes me feel sneakyClick to expand...
> 
> you doing opks sneakly?
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> it must be possible if cp is lowClick to expand...
> 
> i still dont think its possible, dont think anything is designed to go there except little:spermy:Click to expand...
> 
> i dont think it would go up it, just worried that as im sleepy i might push it too hard and it "try"Click to expand...
> 
> I won't opk for at least a week yetClick to expand...

you know i meant when you do opks,will you do then on the sneak


----------



## rooster100

night night girls. will be back tomorrow xx


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> do you know what i like doing?
> i like going onto countdownto pregnancy.com and going to the pregnancy test gallerys and marking them positive or negative...
> Hello my name is Rachael and im a TTC-aholic!!
> 
> Oh fun! You've given me a new project, lolClick to expand...
> 
> i do that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ooooh look at you with your "sneaky" moodClick to expand...
> 
> Lol! It's my quiet thermometer makes me feel sneakyClick to expand...
> 
> you doing opks sneakly?
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> it must be possible if cp is lowClick to expand...
> 
> i still dont think its possible, dont think anything is designed to go there except little:spermy:Click to expand...
> 
> i dont think it would go up it, just worried that as im sleepy i might push it too hard and it "try"Click to expand...
> 
> I won't opk for at least a week yetClick to expand...
> 
> you know i meant when you do opks,will you do then on the sneakClick to expand...

I won't mention it no but if dh asks I will tell him.


----------



## moter98

Night rooster


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl: tina

nighty night rachael x


----------



## moter98

This cycle is gonna be about no pressure on dh. I will suffer in silence


----------



## Pinky32

omg just saw this - all these were taking in one month!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







omg.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> This cycle is gonna be about no pressure on dh. I will suffer in silence

lol welcome to my world


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> omg just saw this - all these were taking in one month!!!!!

WOW! I poas a lot but I can safely say I've never taken that many in one month!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> omg just saw this - all these were taking in one month!!!!!
> 
> WOW! I poas a lot but I can safely say I've never taken that many in one month!Click to expand...

cant unerstand why there are so many opks in there - unless shes not ov fully


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> This cycle is gonna be about no pressure on dh. I will suffer in silence
> 
> lol welcome to my worldClick to expand...

I'm going to try, and I do stress the word try, to be less obsessive about it this month.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> omg just saw this - all these were taking in one month!!!!!
> 
> WOW! I poas a lot but I can safely say I've never taken that many in one month!Click to expand...
> 
> cant unerstand why there are so many opks in there - unless shes not ov fullyClick to expand...

Must be something out of the ordinary she was testing for


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> This cycle is gonna be about no pressure on dh. I will suffer in silence
> 
> lol welcome to my worldClick to expand...
> 
> I'm going to try, and I do stress the word try, to be less obsessive about it this month.Click to expand...

lol me too! i feel soooooo relaxed so far - IM PREGGY!!!!!



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> omg just saw this - all these were taking in one month!!!!!
> 
> WOW! I poas a lot but I can safely say I've never taken that many in one month!Click to expand...
> 
> cant unerstand why there are so many opks in there - unless shes not ov fullyClick to expand...
> 
> Must be something out of the ordinary she was testing forClick to expand...

well its either a baby or an alien


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> This cycle is gonna be about no pressure on dh. I will suffer in silence
> 
> lol welcome to my worldClick to expand...
> 
> I'm going to try, and I do stress the word try, to be less obsessive about it this month.Click to expand...
> 
> lol me too! i feel soooooo relaxed so far - IM PREGGY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> omg just saw this - all these were taking in one month!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> WOW! I poas a lot but I can safely say I've never taken that many in one month!Click to expand...
> 
> cant unerstand why there are so many opks in there - unless shes not ov fullyClick to expand...
> 
> Must be something out of the ordinary she was testing forClick to expand...
> 
> well its either a baby or an alienClick to expand...

Have you decided on names? I know you liked Madison and can't remember the others now


----------



## Pinky32

not sure yet - i like paige, maisey, darcy n tilly

but more paige


----------



## Pinky32

madison (maddie) and paige


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> madison (maddie) and paige

Oh yeah, Paige! I think Paige for sure. Such a pretty name


----------



## Pinky32

what if i only have one then i have to pick which one i like more

cant decide

have you noticed, i havent got any boys names


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> what if i only have one then i have to pick which one i like more
> 
> cant decide
> 
> have you noticed, i havent got any boys names

You will think of a boys name too sometime before.


----------



## Pinky32

god i hope not


----------



## rooster100

Morning ladies!! That women that took all those test in month!! Made me laugh! I couldn't feel more like af is coming this morning!! I wish she would f**k off!! If it's not bad enough her being in her way, the pain as well :( 
Was thinking wouldn't it be great if next month we all got the well deserved words in our little suggis saying 'got my :bfp: march 2012!!'


----------



## Pinky32

i know! i couldnt believe how many tests she took :rofl:

no no no no keep your legs closed!!!!!!! dont let her in!

omg it would be amazing


----------



## Pinky32

i got crosshairs today :blush::thumbup::happydance:

considering i only had 4 hours sleep im happy that my temps are ok, but i think they would have been higher with more sleep in me


----------



## moter98

Yay for the crosshairs pinky! 3dpo already. Babies are traveling through your Fallopian tubes right now. Your temps look plenty high even with four hours sleep!


----------



## rooster100

Yeah you got crosshairs! Ok march is going to be our lucky month!! X


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> glad you had a good day xx
> 
> its wayy to early for af to come
> 
> I know but I always get cramps about 5 days before she shows! It's one of the symptoms of endo :(
> On the plus side I got a letter from my go saying age has refered me to another gyne. This time a woman one who is based in the maternity hospital! XClick to expand...

Oh that sounds good about the referral!! Hopefully it wont take long for the appointment to come around.

I highly suggest temping chick..its a godsend and helps you really make a sense of your cycles etc.

BOO at the cramps..hope they let up soon :hugs:


MAN..you girls been busy..lots of catchup needed...sorry for the incoming spammage!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i keep doing silly things
> 
> for example: i was playing a game, and said out loud, if i get a prize now then im preggy - i got a prize!
> 
> then 1- mins later i said if i can get two prizes at the same time, im having twins - i got two prizes!
> 
> so i left it for about half an hour then played again and after 5 mins i said, if i complete this game, im defo preggy - i won!

Ohhh...time to start getting the ky in then honey to prepare for the twins!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> im trying - its now 12.03pm so im officially 3dpo

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Houston we have CROSSHAIRS!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> glad you had a good day xx
> 
> its wayy to early for af to come
> 
> I know but I always get cramps about 5 days before she shows! It's one of the symptoms of endo :(
> On the plus side I got a letter from my go saying age has refered me to another gyne. This time a woman one who is based in the maternity hospital! XClick to expand...
> 
> Uh oh. I get cramps days before AF.Click to expand...
> 
> its annoying isnt it? the only thing is when i got my bfp i got cramps before it too (not quite as bad) but still and i just could not believe i was pregnant when i felt so 'periody', but these cramps im having now are too strong and i think af will show her stinky face in the early hours of sat morning :cry:Click to expand...

Think thats the horrible part of pregnancy and af symptoms being so similar. The human body is unfair and could have helped us out a little there by making them different! Crossing everything that she stays away though! x


----------



## rooster100

Thanks Sarah! I'm worried about temping next month as I'm going away with the girls for my birthday! Can't temp when sharing a bed with one! 
How are you anyway? What day are you in your cycle? X


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> glad you had a good day xx
> 
> its wayy to early for af to come
> 
> I know but I always get cramps about 5 days before she shows! It's one of the symptoms of endo :(
> On the plus side I got a letter from my go saying age has refered me to another gyne. This time a woman one who is based in the maternity hospital! XClick to expand...
> 
> Uh oh. I get cramps days before AF.Click to expand...
> 
> its annoying isnt it? the only thing is when i got my bfp i got cramps before it too (not quite as bad) but still and i just could not believe i was pregnant when i felt so 'periody', but these cramps im having now are too strong and i think af will show her stinky face in the early hours of sat morning :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> thats the problem, both have same symptoms
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im trying - its now 12.03pm so im officially 3dpoClick to expand...
> 
> :test: !! .......only joking, might be a tiny bit too early.
> 
> Im not going to test again, the shock of the bfn on day 8 dpo has put me off early testing all together!! never again will i do that!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i think its a little bit early to test
> 
> id like to say that im not going to bother testing this time until af is dueClick to expand...

Didnt you say that last month but then we found out youd tested at 5dpo? :D :haha:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> 8!!!!! yoiu think im gonna wait that long!!!!! :rofl:

Case rested!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> HA ha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha that was a little optamistic! im writing a ttc journal to attch to my siggi at the moment!

You have a stalker :) *points at self* x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i had thought of doing one but was worried that i got no followers and the pple i would want to follow i speak to daily anyway

I never cared about having followers :) For me its my little space if I need to go rant and let out steam!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> aden is fed and had a bath. cd1 is almost over. got to use my new glass thermometer this morning. is it weird how excited i was about it? :blush:
> 
> many times i have drifted off to sleep with therm in me but then beeping wakes me up - must be weird not having a beepClick to expand...

HAHAHAHAHHA I got visions of you starfished on ur back, mouth open snoring and then shitting yourself when the beep wakes you up!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i have to keep reminding myself that it doesnt go in my mouth anymore :rofl:

HAha indeed! I was horrified...I started using mine vaginally and went to the bathroom one day and came back into the bedroom to find matt satt on the bed taking his temp with it. I had to run at him and rip it out and explain haha


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> it must be possible if cp is low

I still dont think theres much chance of it happening. It doesnt get "that" low chick! Plus there should be only about 2inches in...and the cervix is further back than that right


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> omg just saw this - all these were taking in one month!!!!!
> 
> WOW! I poas a lot but I can safely say I've never taken that many in one month!Click to expand...
> 
> cant unerstand why there are so many opks in there - unless shes not ov fullyClick to expand...

Might be someone with pcos..long cycles and almost ovs :)


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> This cycle is gonna be about no pressure on dh. I will suffer in silence
> 
> lol welcome to my worldClick to expand...
> 
> I'm going to try, and I do stress the word try, to be less obsessive about it this month.Click to expand...

You can do it!!

If I can...you can! I think you just have to fully let it go in your head. Once you do, its the battle won.


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Thanks Sarah! I'm worried about temping next month as I'm going away with the girls for my birthday! Can't temp when sharing a bed with one!
> How are you anyway? What day are you in your cycle? X

Im a day behind pinky :D Im purposely not saying the words or numbers because in my head, thats the next best thing to not knowing! Im in denial! :D

Im GREAT thanks! I swear, this cycle has been the best thing ive done. Its also had positive effects on my anxiety in general I think, not obsessing and stressing about whether im making baby or why baby hasnt come to me yet. I needed this little break in my head.

How about you babycakes? x


----------



## sarahuk

Charlotte...my phone is about to die so...if i go quiet its cos its died and im waiting for matt to finish what hes doing so i can switch the plugs around for my charger :D


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Yay for the crosshairs pinky! 3dpo already. Babies are traveling through your Fallopian tubes right now. Your temps look plenty high even with four hours sleep!

wooop woooop plural!!!!
4 o clock this morning and i was watching green mile



rooster100 said:


> Yeah you got crosshairs! Ok march is going to be our lucky month!! X

:thumbup:



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i keep doing silly things
> 
> for example: i was playing a game, and said out loud, if i get a prize now then im preggy - i got a prize!
> 
> then 1- mins later i said if i can get two prizes at the same time, im having twins - i got two prizes!
> 
> so i left it for about half an hour then played again and after 5 mins i said, if i complete this game, im defo preggy - i won!
> 
> Ohhh...time to start getting the ky in then honey to prepare for the twins!Click to expand...

~Got it already - im prepared



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> glad you had a good day xx
> 
> its wayy to early for af to come
> 
> I know but I always get cramps about 5 days before she shows! It's one of the symptoms of endo :(
> On the plus side I got a letter from my go saying age has refered me to another gyne. This time a woman one who is based in the maternity hospital! XClick to expand...
> 
> Uh oh. I get cramps days before AF.Click to expand...
> 
> its annoying isnt it? the only thing is when i got my bfp i got cramps before it too (not quite as bad) but still and i just could not believe i was pregnant when i felt so 'periody', but these cramps im having now are too strong and i think af will show her stinky face in the early hours of sat morning :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> thats the problem, both have same symptoms
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im trying - its now 12.03pm so im officially 3dpoClick to expand...
> 
> :test: !! .......only joking, might be a tiny bit too early.
> 
> Im not going to test again, the shock of the bfn on day 8 dpo has put me off early testing all together!! never again will i do that!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i think its a little bit early to test
> 
> id like to say that im not going to bother testing this time until af is dueClick to expand...
> 
> Didnt you say that last month but then we found out youd tested at 5dpo? :D :haha:Click to expand...

#

yeah yeah :ignore:



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 8!!!!! yoiu think im gonna wait that long!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Case rested!Click to expand...

:ignore:



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i have to keep reminding myself that it doesnt go in my mouth anymore :rofl:
> 
> HAha indeed! I was horrified...I started using mine vaginally and went to the bathroom one day and came back into the bedroom to find matt satt on the bed taking his temp with it. I had to run at him and rip it out and explain hahaClick to expand...

Bit late by then 



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> it must be possible if cp is low
> 
> I still dont think theres much chance of it happening. It doesnt get "that" low chick! Plus there should be only about 2inches in...and the cervix is further back than that rightClick to expand...

:blush:



sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarah! I'm worried about temping next month as I'm going away with the girls for my birthday! Can't temp when sharing a bed with one!
> How are you anyway? What day are you in your cycle? X
> 
> Im a day behind pinky :D Im purposely not saying the words or numbers because in my head, thats the next best thing to not knowing! Im in denial! :D
> 
> Im GREAT thanks! I swear, this cycle has been the best thing ive done. Its also had positive effects on my anxiety in general I think, not obsessing and stressing about whether im making baby or why baby hasnt come to me yet. I needed this little break in my head.
> 
> How about you babycakes? xClick to expand...

was going to say something but ive decided not to



sarahuk said:


> Charlotte...my phone is about to die so...if i go quiet its cos its died and im waiting for matt to finish what hes doing so i can switch the plugs around for my charger :D

i remember a certain person saying they will always make sure one phone is fully charged at all times :dohh:


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarah! I'm worried about temping next month as I'm going away with the girls for my birthday! Can't temp when sharing a bed with one!
> How are you anyway? What day are you in your cycle? X
> 
> Im a day behind pinky :D Im purposely not saying the words or numbers because in my head, thats the next best thing to not knowing! Im in denial! :D
> 
> Im GREAT thanks! I swear, this cycle has been the best thing ive done. Its also had positive effects on my anxiety in general I think, not obsessing and stressing about whether im making baby or why baby hasnt come to me yet. I needed this little break in my head.
> 
> How about you babycakes? xClick to expand...

Good to hear you sounding so happy and positive!! :happydance:
Your head needs a break! X
I'm ok, cramps are stronger now. I feel ok about af coming with the support of you girls. Enjoying a day off doing housework! What a loser!


----------



## Pinky32

can you come do mine pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> This cycle is gonna be about no pressure on dh. I will suffer in silence
> 
> lol welcome to my worldClick to expand...
> 
> I'm going to try, and I do stress the word try, to be less obsessive about it this month.Click to expand...
> 
> You can do it!!
> 
> If I can...you can! I think you just have to fully let it go in your head. Once you do, its the battle won.Click to expand...

i think i can do it. not as well as you with giving up temping and opks, but closer anyways! i am so focused on this eating clean thing right now it really is taking up most of my thoughts these days. that's what i do though, throw myself on in on something and go 100%. it's a welcome distraction, and i feel great for it! (besides the cold) gotta say, it's the most mild cold i've had all season....must be something to this eating clean. oh, and my carpal tunnel is not as bad either!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> can you come do mine pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee

no, no, she's gonna come do my laundry and dishes first. then you can go to pinky's rooster!


----------



## Pinky32

:cry:


----------



## rooster100

I best get my apron and cleaning things and start booking flights!


----------



## Pinky32

:brat:im nearer and im carrying twins


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> I best get my apron and cleaning things and start booking flights!

Haha! Hurry, the laundry and dishes are piling up.....


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> :brat:im nearer and im carrying twins

But I have a toddler and he is zapping all my energy! Ok ok he's not really. He was just helping me load the dishwasher and washer. You win pinky.


----------



## rooster100

ok pinky! you first, only cause you are having the twins though!


----------



## Pinky32

woooooooop wooooooooop


----------



## Pinky32

i havent got any laundry, dishes, cleaning etc to be done so i;ll just make rachael a cuppa and she can put her feet up


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i havent got any laundry, dishes, cleaning etc to be done so i;ll just make rachael a cuppa and she can put her feet up

Lol! I'll make her a cup of coffee cause I'll have everything done by the time she gets here.


----------



## rooster100

oh i love tea! thanks girls! 
i wish af will kick in now so that i can join you girls in the march ttc! stupid cramps :(


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for the crosshairs pinky! 3dpo already. Babies are traveling through your Fallopian tubes right now. Your temps look plenty high even with four hours sleep!
> 
> wooop woooop plural!!!!
> 4 o clock this morning and i was watching green mile
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah you got crosshairs! Ok march is going to be our lucky month!! XClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i keep doing silly things
> 
> for example: i was playing a game, and said out loud, if i get a prize now then im preggy - i got a prize!
> 
> then 1- mins later i said if i can get two prizes at the same time, im having twins - i got two prizes!
> 
> so i left it for about half an hour then played again and after 5 mins i said, if i complete this game, im defo preggy - i won!Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh...time to start getting the ky in then honey to prepare for the twins!Click to expand...
> 
> ~Got it already - im prepared
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> glad you had a good day xx
> 
> its wayy to early for af to comeClick to expand...
> 
> I know but I always get cramps about 5 days before she shows! It's one of the symptoms of endo :(
> On the plus side I got a letter from my go saying age has refered me to another gyne. This time a woman one who is based in the maternity hospital! XClick to expand...
> 
> Uh oh. I get cramps days before AF.Click to expand...
> 
> its annoying isnt it? the only thing is when i got my bfp i got cramps before it too (not quite as bad) but still and i just could not believe i was pregnant when i felt so 'periody', but these cramps im having now are too strong and i think af will show her stinky face in the early hours of sat morning :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> thats the problem, both have same symptoms
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im trying - its now 12.03pm so im officially 3dpoClick to expand...
> 
> :test: !! .......only joking, might be a tiny bit too early.
> 
> Im not going to test again, the shock of the bfn on day 8 dpo has put me off early testing all together!! never again will i do that!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i think its a little bit early to test
> 
> id like to say that im not going to bother testing this time until af is dueClick to expand...
> 
> Didnt you say that last month but then we found out youd tested at 5dpo? :D :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> #
> 
> yeah yeah :ignore:
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 8!!!!! yoiu think im gonna wait that long!!!!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Case rested!Click to expand...
> 
> :ignore:
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i have to keep reminding myself that it doesnt go in my mouth anymore :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> HAha indeed! I was horrified...I started using mine vaginally and went to the bathroom one day and came back into the bedroom to find matt satt on the bed taking his temp with it. I had to run at him and rip it out and explain hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Bit late by then
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> it must be possible if cp is lowClick to expand...
> 
> I still dont think theres much chance of it happening. It doesnt get "that" low chick! Plus there should be only about 2inches in...and the cervix is further back than that rightClick to expand...
> 
> :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarah! I'm worried about temping next month as I'm going away with the girls for my birthday! Can't temp when sharing a bed with one!
> How are you anyway? What day are you in your cycle? XClick to expand...
> 
> Im a day behind pinky :D Im purposely not saying the words or numbers because in my head, thats the next best thing to not knowing! Im in denial! :D
> 
> Im GREAT thanks! I swear, this cycle has been the best thing ive done. Its also had positive effects on my anxiety in general I think, not obsessing and stressing about whether im making baby or why baby hasnt come to me yet. I needed this little break in my head.
> 
> How about you babycakes? xClick to expand...
> 
> was going to say something but ive decided not to
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Charlotte...my phone is about to die so...if i go quiet its cos its died and im waiting for matt to finish what hes doing so i can switch the plugs around for my charger :DClick to expand...
> 
> i remember a certain person saying they will always make sure one phone is fully charged at all times :dohh:Click to expand...

Ok now Im curious...what were u gunna say? Tell..cos its eating away at me now wondering!

I ran into a snag with my other phone pinks..i lost the little pushy thing for the iphone sim compartment and couldnt find a pin!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> This cycle is gonna be about no pressure on dh. I will suffer in silence
> 
> lol welcome to my worldClick to expand...
> 
> I'm going to try, and I do stress the word try, to be less obsessive about it this month.Click to expand...
> 
> You can do it!!
> 
> If I can...you can! I think you just have to fully let it go in your head. Once you do, its the battle won.Click to expand...
> 
> i think i can do it. not as well as you with giving up temping and opks, but closer anyways! i am so focused on this eating clean thing right now it really is taking up most of my thoughts these days. that's what i do though, throw myself on in on something and go 100%. it's a welcome distraction, and i feel great for it! (besides the cold) gotta say, it's the most mild cold i've had all season....must be something to this eating clean. oh, and my carpal tunnel is not as bad either!Click to expand...

Im glad chick! Distraction is the best way thats for sure! Its hard giving up everything, and if you think it would be something youd regret at the time/right after, its just not worth it.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> :brat:im nearer and im carrying twins

But I have cake :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> oh i love tea! thanks girls!
> i wish af will kick in now so that i can join you girls in the march ttc! stupid cramps :(

OR...lets hope it DOESNT come....and you lead us into March with the first bfp of many!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Im a day behind pinky :D Im purposely not saying the words or numbers because in my head, thats the next best thing to not knowing! Im in denial! :D
> 
> 
> Ok now Im curious...what were u gunna say? Tell..cos its eating away at me now wondering!
> 
> I ran into a snag with my other phone pinks..i lost the little pushy thing for the iphone sim compartment and couldnt find a pin!

you ov on a different date to me - ive got super stupid quick cycles

:dohh:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Im a day behind pinky :D Im purposely not saying the words or numbers because in my head, thats the next best thing to not knowing! Im in denial! :D
> 
> 
> Ok now Im curious...what were u gunna say? Tell..cos its eating away at me now wondering!
> 
> I ran into a snag with my other phone pinks..i lost the little pushy thing for the iphone sim compartment and couldnt find a pin!
> 
> you ov on a different date to me - ive got super stupid quick cycles
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...

True. I think im about to drop the egg though. But who knows. Maybe not stressing about it or thinking about it changes my ov day!


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> oh i love tea! thanks girls!
> i wish af will kick in now so that i can join you girls in the march ttc! stupid cramps :(
> 
> OR...lets hope it DOESNT come....and you lead us into March with the first bfp of many!Click to expand...

Oh that's a lovely thought :)


----------



## Pinky32

it wouldnt surprise me if being relaxed made a difference

u want me to get rid of my ticker hunnybun?


----------



## Pinky32

im missin whatsapp :cry:

might have a ickle zzzzzz


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> oh i love tea! thanks girls!
> i wish af will kick in now so that i can join you girls in the march ttc! stupid cramps :(
> 
> OR...lets hope it DOESNT come....and you lead us into March with the first bfp of many!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's a lovely thought :)Click to expand...

Indeed ladies...i expect you to bring us some bfps soon!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> it wouldnt surprise me if being relaxed made a difference
> 
> u want me to get rid of my ticker hunnybun?

Nah chick...technically i should remove my own...but im just not paying attention to it. If I remove it, or you remove yours, that tells me ive been a slave to it and still have the worry ill obsess over it...and Im not letting it appear to win!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> im missin whatsapp :cry:
> 
> might have a ickle zzzzzz

OH! Lemme sort that!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :brat:im nearer and im carrying twins
> 
> But I have cake :happydance:Click to expand...

There's no question, we are all heading to Sarah's for cake!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :brat:im nearer and im carrying twins
> 
> But I have cake :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> There's no question, we are all heading to Sarah's for cake!Click to expand...

YAY!!!! Party at my place!!! And bring Aden so we can all have a cuddle please! :cloud9:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :brat:im nearer and im carrying twins
> 
> But I have cake :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> There's no question, we are all heading to Sarah's for cake!Click to expand...
> 
> YAY!!!! Party at my place!!! And bring Aden so we can all have a cuddle please! :cloud9:Click to expand...

i hope its a short plane ride........aden in a confined space=nightmare!


----------



## rooster100

i just ate a whole load of nutella straight out the jar and felt sick. then i thought....oh i wonder am i feeling sick because im pregnant! then i thought.....no its because you ate half a jar of nutella!


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :brat:im nearer and im carrying twins
> 
> But I have cake :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> There's no question, we are all heading to Sarah's for cake!Click to expand...
> 
> YAY!!!! Party at my place!!! And bring Aden so we can all have a cuddle please! :cloud9:Click to expand...

im up for a party! see you there!:happydance:


----------



## Tryingmybest

Hey just trying to catch up but failing.

Thank you motor for replying. It doesn't go on for over a week so not been worried. I will be so busy soon. Birthdays, meetings, blah blah. I'll be on fb though on and off. 
So keep me informed people!

xx


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> i just ate a whole load of nutella straight out the jar and felt sick. then i thought....oh i wonder am i feeling sick because im pregnant! then i thought.....no its because you ate half a jar of nutella!

:rofl:



Tryingmybest said:


> Hey just trying to catch up but failing.
> 
> Thank you motor for replying. It doesn't go on for over a week so not been worried. I will be so busy soon. Birthdays, meetings, blah blah. I'll be on fb though on and off.
> So keep me informed people!
> 
> xx

hope your ok trying


----------



## rooster100

just checked my cp (sorry tmi) and its low and soft so af better just show now and stop torturing me!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> just checked my cp (sorry tmi) and its low and soft so af better just show now and stop torturing me!

you can't go by CP! it's not a reliable pregnancy indicator. hey, why are you giving up so soon? you sound like me, lol!


----------



## rooster100

sorry moter! pma im not giving up! have had no cramps for an hour! yeah! 
im watching wedding house on 4od. has anyone else watched this? its mad!


----------



## rooster100

ok cramps are back but was lovely not to have them for an hour!


----------



## sarahuk

step away from the nutella!!!

Now I want nutella :(

JEALOUS!!!


----------



## Pinky32

well jel!


----------



## Pinky32

i just went to the supermarket and cant believe the amount of lil kiddies there!

surely they should be at home, winding down, eaten their dinner, had a bath,chillin before bed but instead their running around the store all hyper


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> step away from the nutella!!!
> 
> Now I want nutella :(
> 
> JEALOUS!!!

you should get some, just be careful its addicitive, had it in pancakes on pancake day. i need to start working out. last time i got a bfp i was doing alot of yoga so must start that again :haha:


----------



## rooster100

Morning girls! How is everyone today!?


----------



## Pinky32

im good thanks, more importantly, hows you?


----------



## rooster100

I'm ok thanks, DH kept me up last night got in at half 3 very drunk, stinking of booze! No change today, still crampy :( 
I have a 26-28 day cycle. Today is 26 but I don't think af will come today as I ovulated a little later then normal so think af will be a little later then normal! 
I see you are day 4 dpo?!?! How are you feeling?!? X


----------



## Pinky32

[email protected]
fingers crossed af stays away for 9 months min!

im ok thanks, had a bad tummy last night, was constipated but i think its the baby aspirin and b6 doing their thing

ive had for 2 days now a feeling of pressure in my tummy, it doesnt hurt when i pee so i know its not a UTI as ive had those before - just a feeling that someone is poking my tummy - hard to explain


----------



## rooster100

Maybe it's the twins boxing in your tummy?! 
I say this every month but if af has not shown by Tuesday I would be delighted!! (my af always tends to be due at the weekends?!?


----------



## Pinky32

haha doubt it

for some reason mine tends to as well

fingers crossed she doesnt show


----------



## rooster100

Thanks pinky but I have zero symptoms! In fact this month is one of the only months I haven't convienced myself I was pregnant! 
I think it's the twins pinky :wink:


----------



## Pinky32

loads of preggy women say that they had no symptoms so its a god sign :thumbup:

lol ok i'll let you think its the twins
:hug:


----------



## Pinky32

i feel like someone put sand in my bra - my right boob feels irritated


----------



## rooster100

Really? It's the twins?! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Morning girls! How is everyone today!?

Hey chicken!

Im great thanks! Knackered tho..Matt turned into the rampant rabbit this last week..hes blaming it on the vitamin C im making him take every day since he smokes and it helps the swimmers haha.

How are you lady? x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> [email protected]
> fingers crossed af stays away for 9 months min!
> 
> im ok thanks, had a bad tummy last night, was constipated but i think its the baby aspirin and b6 doing their thing
> 
> ive had for 2 days now a feeling of pressure in my tummy, it doesnt hurt when i pee so i know its not a UTI as ive had those before - just a feeling that someone is poking my tummy - hard to explain

Could be because youre building a thickened lining, more than you normally would! Making a nice little home for eggy :)


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Thanks pinky but I have zero symptoms! In fact this month is one of the only months I haven't convienced myself I was pregnant!
> I think it's the twins pinky :wink:

No symptoms is just as common as having or imagining a bucketload...remember that chicken!! :) x


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Really? It's the twins?! Xx

:rofl: i dont think they would make my boob itchy



sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks pinky but I have zero symptoms! In fact this month is one of the only months I haven't convienced myself I was pregnant!
> I think it's the twins pinky :wink:
> 
> No symptoms is just as common as having or imagining a bucketload...remember that chicken!! :) xClick to expand...

am i imagining mine??????????????????:nope:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> fingers crossed af stays away for 9 months min!
> 
> im ok thanks, had a bad tummy last night, was constipated but i think its the baby aspirin and b6 doing their thing
> 
> ive had for 2 days now a feeling of pressure in my tummy, it doesnt hurt when i pee so i know its not a UTI as ive had those before - just a feeling that someone is poking my tummy - hard to explain
> 
> Could be because youre building a thickened lining, more than you normally would! Making a nice little home for eggy :)Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## rooster100

That's true actually Sarah, I don't know why I'm trying to compare it to other cycles I have had with loads of symptoms which all ended with af! 
I just don't feel this is my month, the cramps are pretty strong now. I normally have a 26 day cycle, but I ovulated late So I guess that means af will be late too.
Ohhhh take advantage of Matt getting horney! Enjoy it! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Really? It's the twins?! Xx
> 
> :rofl: i dont think they would make my boob itchy
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks pinky but I have zero symptoms! In fact this month is one of the only months I haven't convienced myself I was pregnant!
> I think it's the twins pinky :wink:Click to expand...
> 
> No symptoms is just as common as having or imagining a bucketload...remember that chicken!! :) xClick to expand...
> 
> am i imagining mine??????????????????:nope:Click to expand...

OFC not! You have things going on! Its just pre implantation which means the things going on are not connected to the pregnancy but just to your body going through its motions :)


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> That's true actually Sarah, I don't know why I'm trying to compare it to other cycles I have had with loads of symptoms which all ended with af!
> I just don't feel this is my month, the cramps are pretty strong now. I normally have a 26 day cycle, but I ovulated late So I guess that means af will be late too.
> Ohhhh take advantage of Matt getting horney! Enjoy it! Xx

To be fair im becoming as bad as he is. The taking away the schedule has worked wonders.

Yes...no comparrison! At the end of the day that bfp will come whether you have loads or zero! Our bodies work differently. I think thats why the best way is to try and ignore that niggling voice you get in the back of your head at times. If we had symptoms right from implantation every time we got pregnant...there would be no surprise pregnancies in the world!


----------



## Pinky32

:coolio:


----------



## rooster100

ok so my left boob is killing today! not in the same way as when i had my bfp. if i bend over and pick something up its has a sharp dart of pain :(
I have had this years ago too, its horrid! 
i like the little guy with sunglasses pinky! its pretty sunny here today, how about where u are? x


----------



## Pinky32

beautiful blue sky here


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> That's true actually Sarah, I don't know why I'm trying to compare it to other cycles I have had with loads of symptoms which all ended with af!
> I just don't feel this is my month, the cramps are pretty strong now. I normally have a 26 day cycle, but I ovulated late So I guess that means af will be late too.
> Ohhhh take advantage of Matt getting horney! Enjoy it! Xx
> 
> To be fair im becoming as bad as he is. The taking away the schedule has worked wonders.
> 
> Yes...no comparrison! At the end of the day that bfp will come whether you have loads or zero! Our bodies work differently. I think thats why the best way is to try and ignore that niggling voice you get in the back of your head at times. If we had symptoms right from implantation every time we got pregnant...there would be no surprise pregnancies in the world!Click to expand...

so glad to hear taking away the schedule is working well for you! catch the eggy.


----------



## moter98

how are the twins doing pinky?


----------



## moter98

hope AF stays away rooster!


----------



## moter98

busy morning again! where does the time go? worked out, got ready, printed off a recipe. made clean ranch dressing, clean taco seasoning for "stock". then made a big batch of clean pancakes for breakfast along with scrambled eggs with lots of bell peppers. yum! froze the rest of the pancakes for instant breakfast this coming week! i'm getting the hang of this clean eating. it takes a bit more effort and planning, but the more i do it, the easier and less time it will take. i'm figuring out how to make things myself and freeze for convenience later in the week. then i can still have my "instant" meals, only without all that added junk in them. i'm having lots of fun really. i used to bake and cook most things from scratch before aden was born, but haven't gotten back into it until now. it's working out well cause aden is so good at entertaining himself now while i cook. hmmm, how do you think it gonna work with a baby? guess i will have to plan around her sleeping times to cook. :)


----------



## moter98

Everyone is so quiet today!


----------



## rooster100

Hi! Have been walking in county Wicklow today, beautiful scenery and lovely weather. I'm working tomorrow all day so chilling this evening. About to have a quick shower whilst DH cooks dinner. How is everyone else? Moter when u say 'clean' food, do u mean healthy? X


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi! Have been walking in county Wicklow today, beautiful scenery and lovely weather. I'm working tomorrow all day so chilling this evening. About to have a quick shower whilst DH cooks dinner. How is everyone else? Moter when u say 'clean' food, do u mean healthy? X

I mean anything that is as close to natural as possible. So as unprocessed as possible. This means fruits veggies lean proteins and other foods that have as few ingredients as possible. Like whole wheat pasta has only one ingredient. White pasta has many. 

It's so sunny here today, I should have went for a walk too!
We are off to my nephews third birthday party right now


----------



## rooster100

Oh sounds good! Yum yum! 
Af cramps much stronger now :( feeling sweaty with them too! Have pain in my left boob when I bend over but I think it's a trapped nerve! X


----------



## moter98

Oh stay away AF! I am banishing you from rooster for 9 months!!


----------



## rooster100

Thanks Moter! God I would live that so much! They are getting stronger and stronger!! I would say she will be arriving in tomorrow :(


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Oh stay away AF! I am banishing you from rooster for 9 months!!

i agree with tina


----------



## rooster100

Morning girls! I'm at work and I couldn't feel more like af is coming :( 
Roll on Tuesday with no af!! But feel it will come in the night tonight. Or maybe this pm?! 
Hows eveyone else?? Xx


----------



## Tryingmybest

I'm tired. I couldn't sleep last night. Skyrim was a crap game, I've got a meeting at 3pm and then zumba straight after. Not.up.for.anything.


----------



## rooster100

Tryingmybest said:


> I'm tired. I couldn't sleep last night. Skyrim was a crap game, I've got a meeting at 3pm and then zumba straight after. Not.up.for.anything.

Is skyrim crap? I love playin the xbox (for a girl!) wanted to buy it as was recommended to me. Zumba should be fun though!? X


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Oh stay away AF! I am banishing you from rooster for 9 months!!
> 
> i agree with tinaClick to expand...

Thanks pinky! I am banishing you from af again until after the twins are born! :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

morning girls

either my twins are settling in nicely or af is round the corner - ive been having crampy pains for a few days now, to the point i have to keep using a hot water bottle to help ease it - this is more painful that my ov cramps and their painful

ive got MAJOR backache which is agony, very slightly sensitive nipples, had an itchy right boob yesterday

today it seems that my whole body wants to be against me, my shoulder is painful and my elbow is very sensitive (all along my scar)

sarah was trying to convince me it was the corpus lutem cyst but i dont know - i just want a painfree day, is that too much to ask?????????

Rachael - yayyyyy glad your af cramps have stopped - VERY good sign - maybe they were implantation cramps????

Trying - no idea what skyrim is but glad your looking forward to zumba - you'll def sleep well tonight


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> morning girls
> 
> either my twins are settling in nicely or af is round the corner - ive been having crampy pains for a few days now, to the point i have to keep using a hot water bottle to help ease it - this is more painful that my ov cramps and their painful
> 
> ive got MAJOR backache which is agony, very slightly sensitive nipples, had an itchy right boob yesterday
> 
> today it seems that my whole body wants to be against me, my shoulder is painful and my elbow is very sensitive (all along my scar)
> 
> sarah was trying to convince me it was the corpus lutem cyst but i dont kno
> w - i just want a painfree day, is that too much to ask?????????
> 
> No pinky af cramps are stronger now :( wish they had stopped. Keep thinking they might have stopped but then a sharp one hits. Well you never know! Maybe
> Rachael - yayyyyy glad your af cramps have stopped - VERY good sign - maybe they were implantation cramps????
> 
> Trying - no idea what skyrim is but glad your looking forward to zumba - you'll def sleep well tonight

No pinky I have af cramps!:nope: but still no af, was thinking to myself if I got a bfp I would be so happy! Even if I had morning sickness I would be smiling between vomits!! :) 
Tmi alert when I went to the loo a min ago a thick blob of yellow cm dripped out (gross) don't know if that means anything?! (most likely does not but one can dream!) xx


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Morning girls! I'm at work and I couldn't feel more like af is coming :(
> Roll on Tuesday with no af!! But feel it will come in the night tonight. Or maybe this pm?!
> Hows eveyone else?? Xx

SHES NOT COMING!!!!

Im ok thanks honey...think ive ovulated though so guess im in the 2ww now...but not entirely sure...since im not tracking! Oh well..back to not thinking about it now!

Hope your day doesnt go too slow honey :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> I'm tired. I couldn't sleep last night. Skyrim was a crap game, I've got a meeting at 3pm and then zumba straight after. Not.up.for.anything.
> 
> Is skyrim crap? I love playin the xbox (for a girl!) wanted to buy it as was recommended to me. Zumba should be fun though!? XClick to expand...

I like it


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> morning girls
> 
> either my twins are settling in nicely or af is round the corner - ive been having crampy pains for a few days now, to the point i have to keep using a hot water bottle to help ease it - this is more painful that my ov cramps and their painful
> 
> ive got MAJOR backache which is agony, very slightly sensitive nipples, had an itchy right boob yesterday
> 
> today it seems that my whole body wants to be against me, my shoulder is painful and my elbow is very sensitive (all along my scar)
> 
> sarah was trying to convince me it was the corpus lutem cyst but i dont know - i just want a painfree day, is that too much to ask?????????
> 
> Rachael - yayyyyy glad your af cramps have stopped - VERY good sign - maybe they were implantation cramps????
> 
> Trying - no idea what skyrim is but glad your looking forward to zumba - you'll def sleep well tonight

Its not af cramps youve only just ovulated chick. And yeah, its most likely a cyst caused by ovulation thats making things painful atm. It will calm down.


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> I'm tired. I couldn't sleep last night. Skyrim was a crap game, I've got a meeting at 3pm and then zumba straight after. Not.up.for.anything.
> 
> Is skyrim crap? I love playin the xbox (for a girl!) wanted to buy it as was recommended to me. Zumba should be fun though!? XClick to expand...
> 
> I like itClick to expand...

You like skyrim sarah?? Oh I might need to invest. Cramps much stronger no and in my back (get this every month) for a short while there I had convienced myself I was pregnant :( shit big smack down to reality. I could cry. 
I know your all going to say she is not here yet but I just know she is coming now :( will have her by tomorrow and have to also get through a 13 hour shift :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> morning girls
> 
> either my twins are settling in nicely or af is round the corner - ive been having crampy pains for a few days now, to the point i have to keep using a hot water bottle to help ease it - this is more painful that my ov cramps and their painful
> 
> ive got MAJOR backache which is agony, very slightly sensitive nipples, had an itchy right boob yesterday
> 
> today it seems that my whole body wants to be against me, my shoulder is painful and my elbow is very sensitive (all along my scar)
> 
> sarah was trying to convince me it was the corpus lutem cyst but i dont kno
> w - i just want a painfree day, is that too much to ask?????????
> 
> No pinky af cramps are stronger now :( wish they had stopped. Keep thinking they might have stopped but then a sharp one hits. Well you never know! Maybe
> Rachael - yayyyyy glad your af cramps have stopped - VERY good sign - maybe they were implantation cramps????
> 
> Trying - no idea what skyrim is but glad your looking forward to zumba - you'll def sleep well tonight
> 
> No pinky I have af cramps!:nope: but still no af, was thinking to myself if I got a bfp I would be so happy! Even if I had morning sickness I would be smiling between vomits!! :)
> Tmi alert when I went to the loo a min ago a thick blob of yellow cm dripped out (gross) don't know if that means anything?! (most likely does not but one can dream!) xxClick to expand...




rooster100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> I'm tired. I couldn't sleep last night. Skyrim was a crap game, I've got a meeting at 3pm and then zumba straight after. Not.up.for.anything.
> 
> Is skyrim crap? I love playin the xbox (for a girl!) wanted to buy it as was recommended to me. Zumba should be fun though!? XClick to expand...
> 
> I like it Click to expand...
> 
> You like skyrim sarah?? Oh I might need to invest. Cramps much stronger no and in my back (get this every month) for a short while there I had convienced myself I was pregnant :( shit big smack down to reality. I could cry.
> I know your all going to say she is not here yet but I just know she is coming now :( will have her by tomorrow and have to also get through a 13 hour shift :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:Click to expand...

youve been saying for days that you have af cramps and its still not come yet - gotta be a good sign


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> morning girls
> 
> either my twins are settling in nicely or af is round the corner - ive been having crampy pains for a few days now, to the point i have to keep using a hot water bottle to help ease it - this is more painful that my ov cramps and their painful
> 
> ive got MAJOR backache which is agony, very slightly sensitive nipples, had an itchy right boob yesterday
> 
> today it seems that my whole body wants to be against me, my shoulder is painful and my elbow is very sensitive (all along my scar)
> 
> sarah was trying to convince me it was the corpus lutem cyst but i dont kno
> w - i just want a painfree day, is that too much to ask?????????
> 
> No pinky af cramps are stronger now :( wish they had stopped. Keep thinking they might have stopped but then a sharp one hits. Well you never know! Maybe
> Rachael - yayyyyy glad your af cramps have stopped - VERY good sign - maybe they were implantation cramps????
> 
> Trying - no idea what skyrim is but glad your looking forward to zumba - you'll def sleep well tonight
> 
> No pinky I have af cramps!:nope: but still no af, was thinking to myself if I got a bfp I would be so happy! Even if I had morning sickness I would be smiling between vomits!! :)
> Tmi alert when I went to the loo a min ago a thick blob of yellow cm dripped out (gross) don't know if that means anything?! (most likely does not but one can dream!) xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> I'm tired. I couldn't sleep last night. Skyrim was a crap game, I've got a meeting at 3pm and then zumba straight after. Not.up.for.anything.Click to expand...
> 
> Is skyrim crap? I love playin the xbox (for a girl!) wanted to buy it as was recommended to me. Zumba should be fun though!? XClick to expand...
> 
> I like it Click to expand...
> 
> You like skyrim sarah?? Oh I might need to invest. Cramps much stronger no and in my back (get this every month) for a short while there I had convienced myself I was pregnant :( shit big smack down to reality. I could cry.
> I know your all going to say she is not here yet but I just know she is coming now :( will have her by tomorrow and have to also get through a 13 hour shift :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> youve been saying for days that you have af cramps and its still not come yet - gotta be a good signClick to expand...

I know I'm like a broken record! Part of having endo means af cramps come for about a week before af, mine started badly on Wednesday. 
I want this so badly I had already decided how I was going to break the news to family and friends etc!! What an idiot! 
If by some miricle af didn't show tomorrow I bet I would be too scared to test on Tuesday. But I doubt it will come to that! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

oh hun, im telling you, she wont come!!!!!!!!


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> oh hun, im telling you, she wont come!!!!!!!!

Ok pinky I'm holding you to that!! X


----------



## Tryingmybest

rooster100 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> I'm tired. I couldn't sleep last night. Skyrim was a crap game, I've got a meeting at 3pm and then zumba straight after. Not.up.for.anything.
> 
> Is skyrim crap? I love playin the xbox (for a girl!) wanted to buy it as was recommended to me. Zumba should be fun though!? XClick to expand...

It's ok if you are into fantasy. This is my first fantasy game, I usually play GTA (over and over I absolutely love it) and similar games like LA.Noire. I just couldn't get into skyrim and it's suppost to be great.?

I just baked banana bread for a meeting I'm going and it hasn't risen. It's flat. A flat banana bread! oh the shame of it...


----------



## rooster100

Tryingmybest said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> I'm tired. I couldn't sleep last night. Skyrim was a crap game, I've got a meeting at 3pm and then zumba straight after. Not.up.for.anything.
> 
> Is skyrim crap? I love playin the xbox (for a girl!) wanted to buy it as was recommended to me. Zumba should be fun though!? XClick to expand...
> 
> It's ok if you are into fantasy. This is my first fantasy game, I usually play GTA (over and over I absolutely love it) and similar games like LA.Noire. I just couldn't get into skyrim and it's suppost to be great.?
> 
> I just baked banana bread for a meeting I'm going and it hasn't risen. It's flat. A flat banana bread! oh the shame of it...Click to expand...

I love GTA! And the batman games! X


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> I'm tired. I couldn't sleep last night. Skyrim was a crap game, I've got a meeting at 3pm and then zumba straight after. Not.up.for.anything.
> 
> Is skyrim crap? I love playin the xbox (for a girl!) wanted to buy it as was recommended to me. Zumba should be fun though!? XClick to expand...
> 
> I like it Click to expand...
> 
> You like skyrim sarah?? Oh I might need to invest. Cramps much stronger no and in my back (get this every month) for a short while there I had convienced myself I was pregnant :( shit big smack down to reality. I could cry.
> I know your all going to say she is not here yet but I just know she is coming now :( will have her by tomorrow and have to also get through a 13 hour shift :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:Click to expand...

I have to admit, Im more into Star Wars The Old Republic atm tho 

Awww honey. Massive hugs to you and I hope that the shift passes by fast and that you can get home. I hope that she surprises you with skipping the expected visit, but whatever happens from this point, we loves you and we are here for you :flower:

:hugs: xx


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> I'm tired. I couldn't sleep last night. Skyrim was a crap game, I've got a meeting at 3pm and then zumba straight after. Not.up.for.anything.
> 
> Is skyrim crap? I love playin the xbox (for a girl!) wanted to buy it as was recommended to me. Zumba should be fun though!? XClick to expand...
> 
> I like it Click to expand...
> 
> You like skyrim sarah?? Oh I might need to invest. Cramps much stronger no and in my back (get this every month) for a short while there I had convienced myself I was pregnant :( shit big smack down to reality. I could cry.
> I know your all going to say she is not here yet but I just know she is coming now :( will have her by tomorrow and have to also get through a 13 hour shift :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I have to admit, Im more into Star Wars The Old Republic atm tho
> 
> Awww honey. Massive hugs to you and I hope that the shift passes by fast and that you can get home. I hope that she surprises you with skipping the expected visit, but whatever happens from this point, we loves you and we are here for you :flower:
> 
> :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Thanks sarah! I need today to finish with no af then tomorrow to finish with no af! It's dreadful I'm wishing my life away!! 
If in 24 joys from now (16.28) af is not here I will be excited as If I do have a 28 day cycle, af always shows up in the morning! I do know that if it hasn't shown by Tuesday I wil be even more excited as I have never been that late except when I got my bfp! Ok in getting a little ahead of myself and too excited! I need. To calm down and pull myself to reality so I am not deverstated when she. Shows! 
So your in the two week wait now? How exciting x


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oh hun, im telling you, she wont come!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok pinky I'm holding you to that!! XClick to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## moter98

Thinner is on tv


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oh hun, im telling you, she wont come!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok pinky I'm holding you to that!! XClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ok girls so I know af is coming now :( :cry: I am so upset I really thought today it might just be my month. Was nearly crying at the end of my shift. 
Have to work a 13 hour shift tomorrow, with af, with terrible cramps and with my 8 month pregnant boss. I'm just not in the mood for it. I have had enough of this, I'm such an impatient person anyay! Which I'm sure does not help!! :( Thanks for listening to yet another break-down-rant! X


----------



## rooster100

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oh hun, im telling you, she wont come!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok pinky I'm holding you to that!! XClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok girls so I know af is coming now :( :cry: I am so upset I really thought today it might just be my month. Was nearly crying at the end of my shift.
> Have to work a 13 hour shift tomorrow, with af, with terrible cramps and with my 8 month pregnant boss. I'm just not in the mood for it. I have had enough of this, I'm such an impatient person anyay! Which I'm sure does not help!! :( Thanks for listening to yet another break-down-rant! XClick to expand...

Oh and the final nail in the coffin another pregnancy announcement on facebook!!!
:brat: :brat: :brat: :cry: :cry: :sad2::sad2::drunk::drunk::gun::gun:


----------



## Pinky32

shes not here so you cant rant

you think shes coming but af and bfp have same symptoms

close facebook


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> shes not here so you cant rant
> 
> you think shes coming but af and bfp have same symptoms
> 
> close facebook

Thanks pink with your straight to the point answers!
Going to bed now in wreaked. Will update you in the morning but already have pain killers buy my bed for when I wake up in the night with awful af cramps (also bought tampons!) x


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oh hun, im telling you, she wont come!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok pinky I'm holding you to that!! XClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok girls so I know af is coming now :( :cry: I am so upset I really thought today it might just be my month. Was nearly crying at the end of my shift.
> Have to work a 13 hour shift tomorrow, with af, with terrible cramps and with my 8 month pregnant boss. I'm just not in the mood for it. I have had enough of this, I'm such an impatient person anyay! Which I'm sure does not help!! :( Thanks for listening to yet another break-down-rant! XClick to expand...
> 
> Oh and the final nail in the coffin another pregnancy announcement on facebook!!!
> :brat: :brat: :brat: :cry: :cry: :sad2::sad2::drunk::drunk::gun::gun:Click to expand...

:cry: FX AF stays away for you!


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> shes not here so you cant rant
> 
> you think shes coming but af and bfp have same symptoms
> 
> close facebook
> 
> Thanks pink with your straight to the point answers!
> Going to bed now in wreaked. Will update you in the morning but already have pain killers buy my bed for when I wake up in the night with awful af cramps (also bought tampons!) xClick to expand...

lol i dont beat around the bush with my words haha

im hoping and praying that af doesnt get you hunny :bunny:


----------



## moter98

how are all my ovulating and preggy ladies doing tonight?


----------



## Pinky32

im on the edge of my seat here!!!!

i just went for a pee and there is a tiny tiny tiny bit of blood on the tissue - just waiting for it to be confirmed lol


----------



## Pinky32

i think thats my fav pic of aden


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> im on the edge of my seat here!!!!
> 
> i just went for a pee and there is a tiny tiny tiny bit of blood on the tissue - just waiting for it to be confirmed lol

Woohoo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

im soooooo gassy and constipated :(


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> im soooooo gassy and constipated :(

2 tablespoons of flaxseed everyday will take care of that. Then you will be :)


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> shes not here so you cant rant
> 
> you think shes coming but af and bfp have same symptoms
> 
> close facebook
> 
> Thanks pink with your straight to the point answers!
> Going to bed now in wreaked. Will update you in the morning but already have pain killers buy my bed for when I wake up in the night with awful af cramps (also bought tampons!) xClick to expand...
> 
> lol i dont beat around the bush with my words haha
> 
> im hoping and praying that af doesnt get you hunny :bunny:Click to expand...

Af has hit, have been crying and now have to work for 13 hours. I have decided my Barron! :cry:


----------



## Pinky32

awwwww rachael :hug: im so sorry

the good thing about working is iy will take your mind of it a bit more than if you were at home


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> shes not here so you cant rant
> 
> you think shes coming but af and bfp have same symptoms
> 
> close facebook
> 
> Thanks pink with your straight to the point answers!
> Going to bed now in wreaked. Will update you in the morning but already have pain killers buy my bed for when I wake up in the night with awful af cramps (also bought tampons!) xClick to expand...
> 
> lol i dont beat around the bush with my words haha
> 
> im hoping and praying that af doesnt get you hunny :bunny:Click to expand...
> 
> Af has hit, have been crying and now have to work for 13 hours. I have decided my Barron! :cry:Click to expand...

So sorry rooster! You are not barren! Don't give up!!!!! You still have ovaries which means there are eggs in there so one way or another you can have a baby!!


----------



## Tryingmybest

sorry Rooster :(


----------



## rooster100

hi girls, finally finished work. no more bleeding since this morning, (this morning was brown stained cm but i always get that before af but then af has not shown. im not getting too excited though as im cramping like mad!! i guess she will come on flow in the night. i have had this too in dec where i had brown cm, then nothing, got excited then af showed that night so not aloud to get excited. the only thing in my fav is that its day 28 and as far as i know (or however long i have been tracking for i have never been later then day 28 am for af. 
i have none pregnancy symptoms, just tonnes of cramping. will update you in the morning. i was thinking if by some very small chance af didnt show overnight then i wouldnt test tomorrow...im such a scerdy cat!!) as im scared that maybe my cycles could be messed up and im normally so regular!
so in conclusion (to my essay!) af not reallly shown. I imagine by these cramps and brown cm with red spots that she will arrive in the night. 
How is everyone else today!!? xx


----------



## moter98

How nerve wracking this must be, waiting to see why happens rooster. Keep us posted! FX!!

We are supposed to get 12-20" of snow here tomorrow. Needless to say I will be staying indoors for the next couple days. Yuck.


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> How nerve wracking this must be, waiting to see why happens rooster. Keep us posted! FX!!
> 
> We are supposed to get 12-20" of snow here tomorrow. Needless to say I will be staying indoors for the next couple days. Yuck.

thanks moter :shrug:
dont know whats going on, feel so much like af is coming which happened last time i got a bfp. but last time i got one my bbs were killing by this stage but they dont feel different. im mega bloated but i get that with af. 
She will prob show in the night, in fact if i were a betting woman i was say there is a 97.5% chance she will show! 
the snow sounds amazing! the weather is quite mild here today, fancy coming over to warm up!?xx:haha:


----------



## Pinky32

awwww rooster hun, i dont know what to say xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> How nerve wracking this must be, waiting to see why happens rooster. Keep us posted! FX!!
> 
> We are supposed to get 12-20" of snow here tomorrow. Needless to say I will be staying indoors for the next couple days. Yuck.
> 
> thanks moter :shrug:
> dont know whats going on, feel so much like af is coming which happened last time i got a bfp. but last time i got one my bbs were killing by this stage but they dont feel different. im mega bloated but i get that with af.
> She will prob show in the night, in fact if i were a betting woman i was say there is a 97.5% chance she will show!
> the snow sounds amazing! the weather is quite mild here today, fancy coming over to warm up!?xx:haha:Click to expand...

Well, every bfp can be different! Shoo AF. Scat! Stay outta here I say!

I better leave now if I'm gonna have any chance of getting outta here before the snow falls!


----------



## moter98

Pinky 6dpo already!!!!!!!!


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> How nerve wracking this must be, waiting to see why happens rooster. Keep us posted! FX!!
> 
> We are supposed to get 12-20" of snow here tomorrow. Needless to say I will be staying indoors for the next couple days. Yuck.
> 
> thanks moter :shrug:
> dont know whats going on, feel so much like af is coming which happened last time i got a bfp. but last time i got one my bbs were killing by this stage but they dont feel different. im mega bloated but i get that with af.
> She will prob show in the night, in fact if i were a betting woman i was say there is a 97.5% chance she will show!
> the snow sounds amazing! the weather is quite mild here today, fancy coming over to warm up!?xx:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, every bfp can be different! Shoo AF. Scat! Stay outta here I say!
> 
> I better leave now if I'm gonna have any chance of getting outta here before the snow falls!Click to expand...

Yes Moter you better leave quickly! Xx


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> awwww rooster hun, i dont know what to say xx

I know I don't know what's going on, in never this late but the constant cramping and brown cm this morning makes me not hopeful.
Oh yeah 6dpo!! How exciting! When's the testing going to commence? Xx


----------



## Pinky32

i dont want you to have af :cry:

no im trying not to test until af is due on sat


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> i dont want you to have af :cry:
> 
> no im trying not to test until af is due on sat

The dreams over af hitting this morning. Woken up in agony. Much more proper blood now :cry: latest it's ever been! But I ovulated later then ever this time. :cry:


----------



## Pinky32

awwww rachael xxxx

the dream for this cycle may be over, but its not over for good!!!

Do you think you may have ov later due to stress?


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> awwww rachael xxxx
> 
> the dream for this cycle may be over, but its not over for good!!!
> 
> Do you think you may have ov later due to stress?

I really don't know. Maybe, my work is very stressful at the moment, it's none stop from the moment you get in til the moment you leave (all 13 hour moments!) I normally ov between day 8-10. But this time was day 13-14 which is normally time to ov anyway. 
Just so gutted again you know the way. I just really hope that march is our lucky month! For all of us! Not enough BFPs around! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

yeah it was prob work stress that delayed it

I agree! more BFPs needed!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i dont want you to have af :cry:
> 
> no im trying not to test until af is due on sat
> 
> The dreams over af hitting this morning. Woken up in agony. Much more proper blood now :cry: latest it's ever been! But I ovulated later then ever this time. :cry:Click to expand...

Nooooooooo! Stupid AF. I'm sorry rooster. That just plain sucks.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> awwww rachael xxxx
> 
> the dream for this cycle may be over, but its not over for good!!!
> 
> Do you think you may have ov later due to stress?
> 
> I really don't know. Maybe, my work is very stressful at the moment, it's none stop from the moment you get in til the moment you leave (all 13 hour moments!) I normally ov between day 8-10. But this time was day 13-14 which is normally time to ov anyway.
> Just so gutted again you know the way. I just really hope that march is our lucky month! For all of us! Not enough BFPs around! XxClick to expand...

I o'd late last cycle too! Cd13 when it's usually cd11-12. Maybe it is stress. I was really obsessed an stressing out about ttc last cycle. I'm trying to be more easygoing this time like Sarah is doing. So far so good but I'm not near o yet either, lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> yeah it was prob work stress that delayed it
> 
> I agree! more BFPs needed!!!!!!

Pinky, your bfp is coming first!


----------



## Pinky32

i think everyone is taking a more rleaxed approach this month

everyone was trying to get an xmas bfp then new year, then valentines and i think we all now think fuck it, it will happen when it happens

everyone i speak to is more relaxed



hmmm not sure about that tina


----------



## Pinky32

im soooooooooooooooooooooooo bored with 7dpo


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> im soooooooooooooooooooooooo bored with 7dpo

Trade ya


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl:

i forgot to ask, how did your hair turn out the other day when you dyed it?


----------



## moter98

Perfect! Better than the stylist did. Mine turned out a natural color with no brassiness! Not going back to that stylist. I am out of that trap finally.


----------



## Pinky32

oooh yayyyyyyy nice one :thumbup:

im hving mine all cut off tomorrow


----------



## rooster100

hi girls, thank god today is nearly over!! felt quite positive today not really about ttc but just about life. i went to yoga for the first time since before the m/c. im going to start accupuncture and im ok at art so joining evening art classes (just for something different to do) cycled this evening too and the weather was lovely, cant wait for the summer. i bought dresses last summer that were 'bump friendly' so fingers crossed i will be in them with a bump this summer.
you girls need summer bumps too!! day 7 dpo pinky! moters right your lucky to be there! have no opks left and not buying more, i was worried about that to begin with then i thought they have never really helped me before!! x


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> oooh yayyyyyyy nice one :thumbup:
> 
> im hving mine all cut off tomorrow

How short?


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> hi girls, thank god today is nearly over!! felt quite positive today not really about ttc but just about life. i went to yoga for the first time since before the m/c. im going to start accupuncture and im ok at art so joining evening art classes (just for something different to do) cycled this evening too and the weather was lovely, cant wait for the summer. i bought dresses last summer that were 'bump friendly' so fingers crossed i will be in them with a bump this summer.
> you girls need summer bumps too!! day 7 dpo pinky! moters right your lucky to be there! have no opks left and not buying more, i was worried about that to begin with then i thought they have never really helped me before!! x

Go rooster! I still have opk's. Debating yet if I'm gonna use them this cycle.


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> hi girls, thank god today is nearly over!! felt quite positive today not really about ttc but just about life. i went to yoga for the first time since before the m/c. im going to start accupuncture and im ok at art so joining evening art classes (just for something different to do) cycled this evening too and the weather was lovely, cant wait for the summer. i bought dresses last summer that were 'bump friendly' so fingers crossed i will be in them with a bump this summer.
> you girls need summer bumps too!! day 7 dpo pinky! moters right your lucky to be there! have no opks left and not buying more, i was worried about that to begin with then i thought they have never really helped me before!! x

oh wow - that all sounds great and very positive

of course your going to be in your bump friendly dresses :thumbup:

my mum is good at art - i have some of her paintings in my living room, she makes cards and (dont know what its called) presses a design on thin metal sheets - i wish i could draw

i think when you temp and you have a rough idea on ov then opks arent that important - im very very low on stock and dont think im going to order any more


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oooh yayyyyyyy nice one :thumbup:
> 
> im hving mine all cut off tomorrow
> 
> How short?Click to expand...

the back is going short but not sure about front yet

i have a pic of roughly how its going to look and then if i want it shorter i can have the shorter version
 



Attached Files:







hair.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Pinky32

the problem i have, is i hate having hair touching my ears so i either have it cut short around the ears i slightly longer like this pic so i can tuck it behind if it bugs me


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oooh yayyyyyyy nice one :thumbup:
> 
> im hving mine all cut off tomorrow
> 
> How short?Click to expand...
> 
> the back is going short but not sure about front yet
> 
> i have a pic of roughly how its going to look and then if i want it shorter i can have the shorter versionClick to expand...

i LOVE that! it's gorgeous!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> the problem i have, is i hate having hair touching my ears so i either have it cut short around the ears i slightly longer like this pic so i can tuck it behind if it bugs me

i have to be able to tuck my hair behind my ears too! i had shorter bangs a couple years ago and hated it cause i always had hair in my eyes and the only way to keep it out of my eyes was to clip it. annoying.


----------



## Pinky32

its sort of similar to what i had before but these sides are shorter and have more layers in where before i had the front chin length and one length

the good thing about this style, it can be dried and left as it is or i use a hot brush to give some oomph to it with some bounce


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> the problem i have, is i hate having hair touching my ears so i either have it cut short around the ears i slightly longer like this pic so i can tuck it behind if it bugs me
> 
> i have to be able to tuck my hair behind my ears too! i had shorter bangs a couple years ago and hated it cause i always had hair in my eyes and the only way to keep it out of my eyes was to clip it. annoying.Click to expand...

bangs are shorter hair at the front isnt it - not a fringe, the bit next to it????


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> its sort of similar to what i had before but these sides are shorter and have more layers in where before i had the front chin length and one length
> 
> the good thing about this style, it can be dried and left as it is or i use a hot brush to give some oomph to it with some bounce

see, you are so lucky to have straight hair! you don't even have to do anything to it. just wash it and go. me, i have to put product in my hair and scrunch it if i don't want it to poof out into one big frizzy tangly mess.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> the problem i have, is i hate having hair touching my ears so i either have it cut short around the ears i slightly longer like this pic so i can tuck it behind if it bugs me
> 
> i have to be able to tuck my hair behind my ears too! i had shorter bangs a couple years ago and hated it cause i always had hair in my eyes and the only way to keep it out of my eyes was to clip it. annoying.Click to expand...
> 
> bangs are shorter hair at the front isnt it - not a fringe, the bit next to it????Click to expand...

yes. i did very thick bangs and have just recently grown them out enough to blend with the rest of my hair - that's how slowly my hair grows!


----------



## rooster100

oh that style is lovely, i had mine like that about two years ago and loved it, mine is pretty long now! 
i am defo planning on temping next cycle (april) as im too busy this month (as you know) 
i really hope to get a bfp by may as thats when i got one last year. when i think to that time now its like it was a dream. i remember i would be at work talking to a consultant then touch my hand on my belly and smile then realise i had not listened to what he had been saying!! I want that happy lovely feeling back! and i want you girls to have it too. 

wheres sarah btw? SARAH?? xx


----------



## Pinky32

my hair is naturally straight but i would quickly run a straightener thru it to make sure it doesnt get a kink in it during the day

i just want a haircut that looks ok during the day but i can jazz up for a different look

do you think it would look ok on me?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> the problem i have, is i hate having hair touching my ears so i either have it cut short around the ears i slightly longer like this pic so i can tuck it behind if it bugs me
> 
> i have to be able to tuck my hair behind my ears too! i had shorter bangs a couple years ago and hated it cause i always had hair in my eyes and the only way to keep it out of my eyes was to clip it. annoying.Click to expand...
> 
> bangs are shorter hair at the front isnt it - not a fringe, the bit next to it????Click to expand...
> 
> yes. i did very thick bangs and have just recently grown them out enough to blend with the rest of my hair - that's how slowly my hair grows!Click to expand...

ive got little bangs but their new hair thats grown since my last hair cut and now longer than my fringe but they'll disappear in the new haircut

i last had mine cut just before xmas when i had lots of short layers put in and now all the layers have grown and its all one length!!!

so even if i dont like new style, it wont take long to grow out



rooster100 said:


> oh that style is lovely, i had mine like that about two years ago and loved it, mine is pretty long now!
> i am defo planning on temping next cycle (april) as im too busy this month (as you know)
> i really hope to get a bfp by may as thats when i got one last year. when i think to that time now its like it was a dream. i remember i would be at work talking to a consultant then touch my hand on my belly and smile then realise i had not listened to what he had been saying!! I want that happy lovely feeling back! and i want you girls to have it too.
> 
> wheres sarah btw? SARAH?? xx

i go from one extreme to the other - one min long then i cut the lot off! - kind of prefer it shorter now as i get older

we will all get our bfp;s one day xxx

sarahs not been too well - first she got bells palsy so was on strong steroids for that, then she got a tummy bug which kept making her sick and now shes getting migraines which we think is down to cheese

so shes taking it easy in bed for a few days


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> my hair is naturally straight but i would quickly run a straightener thru it to make sure it doesnt get a kink in it during the day
> 
> i just want a haircut that looks ok during the day but i can jazz up for a different look
> 
> do you think it would look ok on me?

i think it would look fabulous!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> the problem i have, is i hate having hair touching my ears so i either have it cut short around the ears i slightly longer like this pic so i can tuck it behind if it bugs me
> 
> i have to be able to tuck my hair behind my ears too! i had shorter bangs a couple years ago and hated it cause i always had hair in my eyes and the only way to keep it out of my eyes was to clip it. annoying.Click to expand...
> 
> bangs are shorter hair at the front isnt it - not a fringe, the bit next to it????Click to expand...
> 
> yes. i did very thick bangs and have just recently grown them out enough to blend with the rest of my hair - that's how slowly my hair grows!Click to expand...
> 
> ive got little bangs but their new hair thats grown since my last hair cut and now longer than my fringe but they'll disappear in the new haircut
> 
> i last had mine cut just before xmas when i had lots of short layers put in and now all the layers have grown and its all one length!!!
> 
> so even if i dont like new style, it wont take long to grow out
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> oh that style is lovely, i had mine like that about two years ago and loved it, mine is pretty long now!
> i am defo planning on temping next cycle (april) as im too busy this month (as you know)
> i really hope to get a bfp by may as thats when i got one last year. when i think to that time now its like it was a dream. i remember i would be at work talking to a consultant then touch my hand on my belly and smile then realise i had not listened to what he had been saying!! I want that happy lovely feeling back! and i want you girls to have it too.
> 
> wheres sarah btw? SARAH?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> i go from one extreme to the other - one min long then i cut the lot off! - kind of prefer it shorter now as i get older
> 
> we will all get our bfp;s one day xxx
> 
> sarahs not been too well - first she got bells palsy so was on strong steroids for that, then she got a tummy bug which kept making her sick and now shes getting migraines which we think is down to cheese
> 
> so shes taking it easy in bed for a few daysClick to expand...

kefir milk will cure sarah's migraines!!!!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> oh that style is lovely, i had mine like that about two years ago and loved it, mine is pretty long now!
> i am defo planning on temping next cycle (april) as im too busy this month (as you know)
> i really hope to get a bfp by may as thats when i got one last year. when i think to that time now its like it was a dream. i remember i would be at work talking to a consultant then touch my hand on my belly and smile then realise i had not listened to what he had been saying!! I want that happy lovely feeling back! and i want you girls to have it too.
> 
> wheres sarah btw? SARAH?? xx

i miss that feeling too! i think i took it too much for granted with aden. it came much too easily then. (not complaining)


----------



## Pinky32

if it doesnt, i'll just grow it again

ooooooooh my poor mum has to cut it for me

all the hairstyles on my hacebook page - my mum cut them all

i havent been to a proper hairdressers for about 20 years - last time i went, they mucked it up so bad that i walked out


----------



## moter98

i have been ttc altogether too long. the ttc boards aren't even fun anymore. the questions are all the same and i've answered them too many times before so not even wanting to answer any, lol! i'm ready to move onto the first tri boards already


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> the problem i have, is i hate having hair touching my ears so i either have it cut short around the ears i slightly longer like this pic so i can tuck it behind if it bugs me
> 
> i have to be able to tuck my hair behind my ears too! i had shorter bangs a couple years ago and hated it cause i always had hair in my eyes and the only way to keep it out of my eyes was to clip it. annoying.Click to expand...
> 
> bangs are shorter hair at the front isnt it - not a fringe, the bit next to it????Click to expand...
> 
> yes. i did very thick bangs and have just recently grown them out enough to blend with the rest of my hair - that's how slowly my hair grows!Click to expand...
> 
> ive got little bangs but their new hair thats grown since my last hair cut and now longer than my fringe but they'll disappear in the new haircut
> 
> i last had mine cut just before xmas when i had lots of short layers put in and now all the layers have grown and its all one length!!!
> 
> so even if i dont like new style, it wont take long to grow out
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> oh that style is lovely, i had mine like that about two years ago and loved it, mine is pretty long now!
> i am defo planning on temping next cycle (april) as im too busy this month (as you know)
> i really hope to get a bfp by may as thats when i got one last year. when i think to that time now its like it was a dream. i remember i would be at work talking to a consultant then touch my hand on my belly and smile then realise i had not listened to what he had been saying!! I want that happy lovely feeling back! and i want you girls to have it too.
> 
> wheres sarah btw? SARAH?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> i go from one extreme to the other - one min long then i cut the lot off! - kind of prefer it shorter now as i get older
> 
> we will all get our bfp;s one day xxx
> 
> sarahs not been too well - first she got bells palsy so was on strong steroids for that, then she got a tummy bug which kept making her sick and now shes getting migraines which we think is down to cheese
> 
> so shes taking it easy in bed for a few daysClick to expand...
> 
> kefir milk will cure sarah's migraines!!!!Click to expand...

laying off the cheese would cure it too :rofl:

and the chinese that she sneakily ate tonight


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> if it doesnt, i'll just grow it again
> 
> ooooooooh my poor mum has to cut it for me
> 
> all the hairstyles on my hacebook page - my mum cut them all
> 
> i havent been to a proper hairdressers for about 20 years - last time i went, they mucked it up so bad that i walked out

that 's a good idea! hairstlyist are expensive.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> i have been ttc altogether too long. the ttc boards aren't even fun anymore. the questions are all the same and i've answered them too many times before so not even wanting to answer any, lol! i'm ready to move onto the first tri boards already

one of the girls i talk to since i joined bnb has been trying for 27 months


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> if it doesnt, i'll just grow it again
> 
> ooooooooh my poor mum has to cut it for me
> 
> all the hairstyles on my hacebook page - my mum cut them all
> 
> i havent been to a proper hairdressers for about 20 years - last time i went, they mucked it up so bad that i walked out
> 
> that 's a good idea! hairstlyist are expensive.Click to expand...

mum is free :happydance:


----------



## rooster100

please dont let us get to 27 months of ttc! i feel for her i really do but i would hate that but who knows how long it will take. if some one told me that for i will get pregnant for sure at some point in my life i would be happy. its just the not knowing. x


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> please dont let us get to 27 months of ttc! i feel for her i really do but i would hate that but who knows how long it will take. if some one told me that for i will get pregnant for sure at some point in my life i would be happy. its just the not knowing. x

i agree with you, its the getting your hopes up every month to be disappointed - if i knew it would def take xx months then at least i would know


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i have been ttc altogether too long. the ttc boards aren't even fun anymore. the questions are all the same and i've answered them too many times before so not even wanting to answer any, lol! i'm ready to move onto the first tri boards already
> 
> one of the girls i talk to since i joined bnb has been trying for 27 monthsClick to expand...

Honestly I think I will have given up before then. Or just do ntnp and no more tracking. That's an ungodly amount of time to have to ttc and so not fair to all those that have to go through that!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> if it doesnt, i'll just grow it again
> 
> ooooooooh my poor mum has to cut it for me
> 
> all the hairstyles on my hacebook page - my mum cut them all
> 
> i havent been to a proper hairdressers for about 20 years - last time i went, they mucked it up so bad that i walked out
> 
> that 's a good idea! hairstlyist are expensive.Click to expand...
> 
> mum is free :happydance:Click to expand...

Woohoo! Just the cost of a plane ticket for a haircut!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> please dont let us get to 27 months of ttc! i feel for her i really do but i would hate that but who knows how long it will take. if some one told me that for i will get pregnant for sure at some point in my life i would be happy. its just the not knowing. x

That's true. The hard part is not knowing if there is an end point with your bfp waiting


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i have been ttc altogether too long. the ttc boards aren't even fun anymore. the questions are all the same and i've answered them too many times before so not even wanting to answer any, lol! i'm ready to move onto the first tri boards already
> 
> one of the girls i talk to since i joined bnb has been trying for 27 monthsClick to expand...
> 
> Honestly I think I will have given up before then. Or just do ntnp and no more tracking. That's an ungodly amount of time to have to ttc and so not fair to all those that have to go through that!Click to expand...

shes about to have an HSG tomorrow morning so hopefully that will flush any blockage away



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> if it doesnt, i'll just grow it again
> 
> ooooooooh my poor mum has to cut it for me
> 
> all the hairstyles on my hacebook page - my mum cut them all
> 
> i havent been to a proper hairdressers for about 20 years - last time i went, they mucked it up so bad that i walked out
> 
> that 's a good idea! hairstlyist are expensive.Click to expand...
> 
> mum is free :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Woohoo! Just the cost of a plane ticket for a haircut!Click to expand...

:rofl: :dohh:



moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> please dont let us get to 27 months of ttc! i feel for her i really do but i would hate that but who knows how long it will take. if some one told me that for i will get pregnant for sure at some point in my life i would be happy. its just the not knowing. x
> 
> That's true. The hard part is not knowing if there is an end point with your bfp waitingClick to expand...

there is an end point - when we get our bfps - we just dont know wen it is :nope:


----------



## Pinky32

ok ive got this light cramp going on again 

my tummy,lower back and hips are boiling hot to touch again

and im feeling another hot flush coming on and ive not got heating on


----------



## Pinky32

ok just to update you on my friend, shes just had an HSG done and they found both tubes blocked

My heart goes out to her, shes such a lovely lady, im hoping the hsg will flush them both squeeky clean

EDIT She just told me they cant be unblocked - they tried a few times


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> ok just to update you on my friend, shes just had an HSG done and they found both tubes blocked
> 
> My heart goes out to her, shes such a lovely lady, im hoping the hsg will flush them both squeeky clean
> 
> EDIT She just told me they cant be unblocked - they tried a few times

thats real shit! the poor poor girl. how is she? why did they wait this long before doing the HSG done? she had to suffer for 27 months then be told that. :hugs: to her xxx


----------



## Pinky32

she was told at an early stage that she had pcos and tried clomid etc and i guess they told her to give it time


----------



## rooster100

er pink your temps are looking sky high! :)


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> er pink your temps are looking sky high! :)

lol yesterday was the highest temp ive ever had and then today kind of shocked me lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ok just to update you on my friend, shes just had an HSG done and they found both tubes blocked
> 
> My heart goes out to her, shes such a lovely lady, im hoping the hsg will flush them both squeeky clean
> 
> EDIT She just told me they cant be unblocked - they tried a few times

Oh thats so sad! Is she going to try IVF? She still has ovaries so she can have a baby still!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> er pink your temps are looking sky high! :)
> 
> lol yesterday was the highest temp ive ever had and then today kind of shocked me lolClick to expand...

Oh wow! Very high temp! Have you tested or are you still holding out?


----------



## Pinky32

shes seeing a FS later today to see what her options are

i tested yesterday - stupid really but i couldnt stop myself - could only hold my pee for 1 1/2 hours


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> how are all my ovulating and preggy ladies doing tonight?

*wave* at my girlies!!

Sorry ive been awol...but I spent the last few days ill! Im now on the catchup so im sorry if i spam a little bit!

Im doing o chick..hows u? and everyone else today? :D xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> im on the edge of my seat here!!!!
> 
> i just went for a pee and there is a tiny tiny tiny bit of blood on the tissue - just waiting for it to be confirmed lol

Haha by confirmation you meant moi? :D x


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im on the edge of my seat here!!!!
> 
> i just went for a pee and there is a tiny tiny tiny bit of blood on the tissue - just waiting for it to be confirmed lol
> 
> Haha by confirmation you meant moi? :D xClick to expand...

well yeah dohh

but then again, you couldnt see anything


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> shes not here so you cant rant
> 
> you think shes coming but af and bfp have same symptoms
> 
> close facebook
> 
> Thanks pink with your straight to the point answers!
> Going to bed now in wreaked. Will update you in the morning but already have pain killers buy my bed for when I wake up in the night with awful af cramps (also bought tampons!) xClick to expand...
> 
> lol i dont beat around the bush with my words haha
> 
> im hoping and praying that af doesnt get you hunny :bunny:Click to expand...
> 
> Af has hit, have been crying and now have to work for 13 hours. I have decided my Barron! :cry:Click to expand...

Sweetie...

I wish I could come over and give you a massive hug. I know how hard it is every time that dreaded moment hits where we realise its back to square one. You need to rant and cry, let all the emotions out, then come back at it after a day or two pissed off and ready to kick the bitch in the ass and get her to fck off for 9 months!!

We are all here for you...and youll get there. Just try and think about the end result and take it a day at a time :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> awwww rachael xxxx
> 
> the dream for this cycle may be over, but its not over for good!!!
> 
> Do you think you may have ov later due to stress?
> 
> I really don't know. Maybe, my work is very stressful at the moment, it's none stop from the moment you get in til the moment you leave (all 13 hour moments!) I normally ov between day 8-10. But this time was day 13-14 which is normally time to ov anyway.
> Just so gutted again you know the way. I just really hope that march is our lucky month! For all of us! Not enough BFPs around! XxClick to expand...
> 
> I o'd late last cycle too! Cd13 when it's usually cd11-12. Maybe it is stress. I was really obsessed an stressing out about ttc last cycle. I'm trying to be more easygoing this time like Sarah is doing. So far so good but I'm not near o yet either, lolClick to expand...

You can do it honey!!! OV is definitely the tester though. I tried to go stress free for lots of cycles but caved the closer to the day it got lol. I stayed strong though and now im on the other side and know that I beat the stress! WOOHOOO!!!

Come on no stress Tina!! :D xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> yeah it was prob work stress that delayed it
> 
> I agree! more BFPs needed!!!!!!
> 
> Pinky, your bfp is coming first!Click to expand...


Yeah!!!!

And hopefully im right behind you! x


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> hi girls, thank god today is nearly over!! felt quite positive today not really about ttc but just about life. i went to yoga for the first time since before the m/c. im going to start accupuncture and im ok at art so joining evening art classes (just for something different to do) cycled this evening too and the weather was lovely, cant wait for the summer. i bought dresses last summer that were 'bump friendly' so fingers crossed i will be in them with a bump this summer.
> you girls need summer bumps too!! day 7 dpo pinky! moters right your lucky to be there! have no opks left and not buying more, i was worried about that to begin with then i thought they have never really helped me before!! x

Oh hun im glad that you felt positive! Accupuncture is a great stress reliver too. Plus Im sure I read somewhere that it can help with ttc! YAY! x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls, thank god today is nearly over!! felt quite positive today not really about ttc but just about life. i went to yoga for the first time since before the m/c. im going to start accupuncture and im ok at art so joining evening art classes (just for something different to do) cycled this evening too and the weather was lovely, cant wait for the summer. i bought dresses last summer that were 'bump friendly' so fingers crossed i will be in them with a bump this summer.
> you girls need summer bumps too!! day 7 dpo pinky! moters right your lucky to be there! have no opks left and not buying more, i was worried about that to begin with then i thought they have never really helped me before!! x
> 
> oh wow - that all sounds great and very positive
> 
> of course your going to be in your bump friendly dresses :thumbup:
> 
> my mum is good at art - i have some of her paintings in my living room, she makes cards and (dont know what its called) presses a design on thin metal sheets - i wish i could draw
> 
> i think when you temp and you have a rough idea on ov then opks arent that important - im very very low on stock and dont think im going to order any moreClick to expand...

Agree tbh. I think opks are awesome if you have irregular cycles but if youre regular and have a normal ov range I say just have sex for the enjoyment of it and youre bound to hit the window x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oooh yayyyyyyy nice one :thumbup:
> 
> im hving mine all cut off tomorrow
> 
> How short?Click to expand...
> 
> the back is going short but not sure about front yet
> 
> i have a pic of roughly how its going to look and then if i want it shorter i can have the shorter versionClick to expand...

Thats lovely hun! You should post a piccie of your new hair! x


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> oh that style is lovely, i had mine like that about two years ago and loved it, mine is pretty long now!
> i am defo planning on temping next cycle (april) as im too busy this month (as you know)
> i really hope to get a bfp by may as thats when i got one last year. when i think to that time now its like it was a dream. i remember i would be at work talking to a consultant then touch my hand on my belly and smile then realise i had not listened to what he had been saying!! I want that happy lovely feeling back! and i want you girls to have it too.
> 
> wheres sarah btw? SARAH?? xx

Im here beautiful!! :hugs:

Ive been plagued by a dodgy stomach and headaches :( It made me a sad panda! 

Youll get that back my love. You know how wonderful that feels and that will keep you focused on having it again :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> the problem i have, is i hate having hair touching my ears so i either have it cut short around the ears i slightly longer like this pic so i can tuck it behind if it bugs me
> 
> i have to be able to tuck my hair behind my ears too! i had shorter bangs a couple years ago and hated it cause i always had hair in my eyes and the only way to keep it out of my eyes was to clip it. annoying.Click to expand...
> 
> bangs are shorter hair at the front isnt it - not a fringe, the bit next to it????Click to expand...
> 
> yes. i did very thick bangs and have just recently grown them out enough to blend with the rest of my hair - that's how slowly my hair grows!Click to expand...
> 
> ive got little bangs but their new hair thats grown since my last hair cut and now longer than my fringe but they'll disappear in the new haircut
> 
> i last had mine cut just before xmas when i had lots of short layers put in and now all the layers have grown and its all one length!!!
> 
> so even if i dont like new style, it wont take long to grow out
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> oh that style is lovely, i had mine like that about two years ago and loved it, mine is pretty long now!
> i am defo planning on temping next cycle (april) as im too busy this month (as you know)
> i really hope to get a bfp by may as thats when i got one last year. when i think to that time now its like it was a dream. i remember i would be at work talking to a consultant then touch my hand on my belly and smile then realise i had not listened to what he had been saying!! I want that happy lovely feeling back! and i want you girls to have it too.
> 
> wheres sarah btw? SARAH?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> i go from one extreme to the other - one min long then i cut the lot off! - kind of prefer it shorter now as i get older
> 
> we will all get our bfp;s one day xxx
> 
> sarahs not been too well - first she got bells palsy so was on strong steroids for that, then she got a tummy bug which kept making her sick and now shes getting migraines which we think is down to cheese
> 
> so shes taking it easy in bed for a few daysClick to expand...

hahaha

I dunno why, but that list of my crap health was so funny with the finishing bit "we think its down to cheese"....made me giggle!! :D x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> the problem i have, is i hate having hair touching my ears so i either have it cut short around the ears i slightly longer like this pic so i can tuck it behind if it bugs me
> 
> i have to be able to tuck my hair behind my ears too! i had shorter bangs a couple years ago and hated it cause i always had hair in my eyes and the only way to keep it out of my eyes was to clip it. annoying.Click to expand...
> 
> bangs are shorter hair at the front isnt it - not a fringe, the bit next to it????Click to expand...
> 
> yes. i did very thick bangs and have just recently grown them out enough to blend with the rest of my hair - that's how slowly my hair grows!Click to expand...
> 
> ive got little bangs but their new hair thats grown since my last hair cut and now longer than my fringe but they'll disappear in the new haircut
> 
> i last had mine cut just before xmas when i had lots of short layers put in and now all the layers have grown and its all one length!!!
> 
> so even if i dont like new style, it wont take long to grow out
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> oh that style is lovely, i had mine like that about two years ago and loved it, mine is pretty long now!
> i am defo planning on temping next cycle (april) as im too busy this month (as you know)
> i really hope to get a bfp by may as thats when i got one last year. when i think to that time now its like it was a dream. i remember i would be at work talking to a consultant then touch my hand on my belly and smile then realise i had not listened to what he had been saying!! I want that happy lovely feeling back! and i want you girls to have it too.
> 
> wheres sarah btw? SARAH?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> i go from one extreme to the other - one min long then i cut the lot off! - kind of prefer it shorter now as i get older
> 
> we will all get our bfp;s one day xxx
> 
> sarahs not been too well - first she got bells palsy so was on strong steroids for that, then she got a tummy bug which kept making her sick and now shes getting migraines which we think is down to cheese
> 
> so shes taking it easy in bed for a few daysClick to expand...
> 
> kefir milk will cure sarah's migraines!!!!Click to expand...

:saywhat: ? Never heard of that!!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> i have been ttc altogether too long. the ttc boards aren't even fun anymore. the questions are all the same and i've answered them too many times before so not even wanting to answer any, lol! i'm ready to move onto the first tri boards already

Its why I dont read them anymore lol


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> the problem i have, is i hate having hair touching my ears so i either have it cut short around the ears i slightly longer like this pic so i can tuck it behind if it bugs me
> 
> i have to be able to tuck my hair behind my ears too! i had shorter bangs a couple years ago and hated it cause i always had hair in my eyes and the only way to keep it out of my eyes was to clip it. annoying.Click to expand...
> 
> bangs are shorter hair at the front isnt it - not a fringe, the bit next to it????Click to expand...
> 
> yes. i did very thick bangs and have just recently grown them out enough to blend with the rest of my hair - that's how slowly my hair grows!Click to expand...
> 
> ive got little bangs but their new hair thats grown since my last hair cut and now longer than my fringe but they'll disappear in the new haircut
> 
> i last had mine cut just before xmas when i had lots of short layers put in and now all the layers have grown and its all one length!!!
> 
> so even if i dont like new style, it wont take long to grow out
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> oh that style is lovely, i had mine like that about two years ago and loved it, mine is pretty long now!
> i am defo planning on temping next cycle (april) as im too busy this month (as you know)
> i really hope to get a bfp by may as thats when i got one last year. when i think to that time now its like it was a dream. i remember i would be at work talking to a consultant then touch my hand on my belly and smile then realise i had not listened to what he had been saying!! I want that happy lovely feeling back! and i want you girls to have it too.
> 
> wheres sarah btw? SARAH?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> i go from one extreme to the other - one min long then i cut the lot off! - kind of prefer it shorter now as i get older
> 
> we will all get our bfp;s one day xxx
> 
> sarahs not been too well - first she got bells palsy so was on strong steroids for that, then she got a tummy bug which kept making her sick and now shes getting migraines which we think is down to cheese
> 
> so shes taking it easy in bed for a few daysClick to expand...
> 
> kefir milk will cure sarah's migraines!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> laying off the cheese would cure it too :rofl:
> 
> and the chinese that she sneakily ate tonightClick to expand...

BUSTED!! :(

To be honest..I dont eat it too often. The chinese was bloody gorgeous though!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i have been ttc altogether too long. the ttc boards aren't even fun anymore. the questions are all the same and i've answered them too many times before so not even wanting to answer any, lol! i'm ready to move onto the first tri boards already
> 
> one of the girls i talk to since i joined bnb has been trying for 27 monthsClick to expand...

I wont complain about my 20 then! Jeez!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> please dont let us get to 27 months of ttc! i feel for her i really do but i would hate that but who knows how long it will take. if some one told me that for i will get pregnant for sure at some point in my life i would be happy. its just the not knowing. x
> 
> i agree with you, its the getting your hopes up every month to be disappointed - if i knew it would def take xx months then at least i would knowClick to expand...

Agree with you both.

For me the only thing that got me through to the next month was "maybe this one is it?". Im just waiting for that day I can say holy FCK it IS!!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> how are all my ovulating and preggy ladies doing tonight?
> 
> *wave* at my girlies!!
> 
> Sorry ive been awol...but I spent the last few days ill! Im now on the catchup so im sorry if i spam a little bit!
> 
> Im doing o chick..hows u? and everyone else today? :D xxxClick to expand...

Good! We got a TON of snow overnight so we are having a pajama day! No way we are risking leaving the house today. Hmmm.....I'm thinking Aden and I will have a cartoon and books and play toys day


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> please dont let us get to 27 months of ttc! i feel for her i really do but i would hate that but who knows how long it will take. if some one told me that for i will get pregnant for sure at some point in my life i would be happy. its just the not knowing. x
> 
> i agree with you, its the getting your hopes up every month to be disappointed - if i knew it would def take xx months then at least i would knowClick to expand...
> 
> Agree with you both.
> 
> For me the only thing that got me through to the next month was "maybe this one is it?". Im just waiting for that day I can say holy FCK it IS!!Click to expand...

Wow Sarah you did good catching up with everyone! Hope your feeling better! I'm waiting in Dublin castle to do a photo shoot with my bike for an article on female cyclist in Dublin! 
Whens your af due Moter and Sarah? (not that's it's coming?!) I feel so behind all you girls!! I'm I cycle day one today or was that yesterday when af hit. I am still a little clueless with all this! X


----------



## rooster100

I just realised I will be going away from DH for 10 days from the 15th of march (CD 17) will we still be in with a chance if we only bd up to that date and not after? I feel like I can't stay away from him too long now we are TTC! :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> how are all my ovulating and preggy ladies doing tonight?
> 
> *wave* at my girlies!!
> 
> Sorry ive been awol...but I spent the last few days ill! Im now on the catchup so im sorry if i spam a little bit!
> 
> Im doing o chick..hows u? and everyone else today? :D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Good! We got a TON of snow overnight so we are having a pajama day! No way we are risking leaving the house today. Hmmm.....I'm thinking Aden and I will have a cartoon and books and play toys dayClick to expand...

you mean thats what you want to do and you hope aden will too lol




rooster100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> please dont let us get to 27 months of ttc! i feel for her i really do but i would hate that but who knows how long it will take. if some one told me that for i will get pregnant for sure at some point in my life i would be happy. its just the not knowing. x
> 
> i agree with you, its the getting your hopes up every month to be disappointed - if i knew it would def take xx months then at least i would knowClick to expand...
> 
> Agree with you both.
> 
> For me the only thing that got me through to the next month was "maybe this one is it?". Im just waiting for that day I can say holy FCK it IS!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Sarah you did good catching up with everyone! Hope your feeling better! I'm waiting in Dublin castle to do a photo shoot with my bike for an article on female cyclist in Dublin!
> Whens your af due Moter and Sarah? (not that's it's coming?!) I feel so behind all you girls!! I'm I cycle day one today or was that yesterday when af hit. I am still a little clueless with all this! XClick to expand...


erm...... you didnt ask me but mine is due sat


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> awwww rachael xxxx
> 
> the dream for this cycle may be over, but its not over for good!!!
> 
> Do you think you may have ov later due to stress?
> 
> I really don't know. Maybe, my work is very stressful at the moment, it's none stop from the moment you get in til the moment you leave (all 13 hour moments!) I normally ov between day 8-10. But this time was day 13-14 which is normally time to ov anyway.
> Just so gutted again you know the way. I just really hope that march is our lucky month! For all of us! Not enough BFPs around! XxClick to expand...
> 
> I o'd late last cycle too! Cd13 when it's usually cd11-12. Maybe it is stress. I was really obsessed an stressing out about ttc last cycle. I'm trying to be more easygoing this time like Sarah is doing. So far so good but I'm not near o yet either, lolClick to expand...
> 
> You can do it honey!!! OV is definitely the tester though. I tried to go stress free for lots of cycles but caved the closer to the day it got lol. I stayed strong though and now im on the other side and know that I beat the stress! WOOHOOO!!!
> 
> Come on no stress Tina!! :D xxClick to expand...

i'm gonna try my best!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls, thank god today is nearly over!! felt quite positive today not really about ttc but just about life. i went to yoga for the first time since before the m/c. im going to start accupuncture and im ok at art so joining evening art classes (just for something different to do) cycled this evening too and the weather was lovely, cant wait for the summer. i bought dresses last summer that were 'bump friendly' so fingers crossed i will be in them with a bump this summer.
> you girls need summer bumps too!! day 7 dpo pinky! moters right your lucky to be there! have no opks left and not buying more, i was worried about that to begin with then i thought they have never really helped me before!! x
> 
> Oh hun im glad that you felt positive! Accupuncture is a great stress reliver too. Plus Im sure I read somewhere that it can help with ttc! YAY! xClick to expand...

i was just reading about accupuncture and clean eating for fertility last night! i guess it's really helpful to a lot of people. especially those with irregular cycles or pcos. it helps to regulate the cycle and get everything working in tip top shape.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> the problem i have, is i hate having hair touching my ears so i either have it cut short around the ears i slightly longer like this pic so i can tuck it behind if it bugs me
> 
> i have to be able to tuck my hair behind my ears too! i had shorter bangs a couple years ago and hated it cause i always had hair in my eyes and the only way to keep it out of my eyes was to clip it. annoying.Click to expand...
> 
> bangs are shorter hair at the front isnt it - not a fringe, the bit next to it????Click to expand...
> 
> yes. i did very thick bangs and have just recently grown them out enough to blend with the rest of my hair - that's how slowly my hair grows!Click to expand...
> 
> ive got little bangs but their new hair thats grown since my last hair cut and now longer than my fringe but they'll disappear in the new haircut
> 
> i last had mine cut just before xmas when i had lots of short layers put in and now all the layers have grown and its all one length!!!
> 
> so even if i dont like new style, it wont take long to grow out
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> oh that style is lovely, i had mine like that about two years ago and loved it, mine is pretty long now!
> i am defo planning on temping next cycle (april) as im too busy this month (as you know)
> i really hope to get a bfp by may as thats when i got one last year. when i think to that time now its like it was a dream. i remember i would be at work talking to a consultant then touch my hand on my belly and smile then realise i had not listened to what he had been saying!! I want that happy lovely feeling back! and i want you girls to have it too.
> 
> wheres sarah btw? SARAH?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> i go from one extreme to the other - one min long then i cut the lot off! - kind of prefer it shorter now as i get older
> 
> we will all get our bfp;s one day xxx
> 
> sarahs not been too well - first she got bells palsy so was on strong steroids for that, then she got a tummy bug which kept making her sick and now shes getting migraines which we think is down to cheese
> 
> so shes taking it easy in bed for a few daysClick to expand...
> 
> kefir milk will cure sarah's migraines!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :saywhat: ? Never heard of that!!Click to expand...

kefir is a lot like yogurt only a bit thinner and drinkable. it is in the natural foods section here in the states. you can also buy and grow your own, but I prefer to just buy it. it has a LONG list of literally hundreds of healing things it can do. it is known to even shrink cancer cells! curing headaches is just one on the list. it cures insomnia and constipation, etc. they also make kefir ice cream, it's SO good! and really good for the body. i am a big believer in it now, can't you tell?


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i have been ttc altogether too long. the ttc boards aren't even fun anymore. the questions are all the same and i've answered them too many times before so not even wanting to answer any, lol! i'm ready to move onto the first tri boards already
> 
> Its why I dont read them anymore lolClick to expand...

yep, it's time we move on. my bfp is coming right after yours and pinky's! then rooster will follow me and we can go obsess in the first tri boards!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> please dont let us get to 27 months of ttc! i feel for her i really do but i would hate that but who knows how long it will take. if some one told me that for i will get pregnant for sure at some point in my life i would be happy. its just the not knowing. x
> 
> i agree with you, its the getting your hopes up every month to be disappointed - if i knew it would def take xx months then at least i would knowClick to expand...
> 
> Agree with you both.
> 
> For me the only thing that got me through to the next month was "maybe this one is it?". Im just waiting for that day I can say holy FCK it IS!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Sarah you did good catching up with everyone! Hope your feeling better! I'm waiting in Dublin castle to do a photo shoot with my bike for an article on female cyclist in Dublin!
> Whens your af due Moter and Sarah? (not that's it's coming?!) I feel so behind all you girls!! I'm I cycle day one today or was that yesterday when af hit. I am still a little clueless with all this! XClick to expand...

i'm cd7 so just said goodbye to the witch.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> I just realised I will be going away from DH for 10 days from the 15th of march (CD 17) will we still be in with a chance if we only bd up to that date and not after? I feel like I can't stay away from him too long now we are TTC! :wacko:

yep, you will be golden. that's plenty of bd and you will have most likely already o'd before he leaves!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> how are all my ovulating and preggy ladies doing tonight?
> 
> *wave* at my girlies!!
> 
> Sorry ive been awol...but I spent the last few days ill! Im now on the catchup so im sorry if i spam a little bit!
> 
> Im doing o chick..hows u? and everyone else today? :D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Good! We got a TON of snow overnight so we are having a pajama day! No way we are risking leaving the house today. Hmmm.....I'm thinking Aden and I will have a cartoon and books and play toys dayClick to expand...
> 
> you mean thats what you want to do and you hope aden will too lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> please dont let us get to 27 months of ttc! i feel for her i really do but i would hate that but who knows how long it will take. if some one told me that for i will get pregnant for sure at some point in my life i would be happy. its just the not knowing. xClick to expand...
> 
> i agree with you, its the getting your hopes up every month to be disappointed - if i knew it would def take xx months then at least i would knowClick to expand...
> 
> Agree with you both.
> 
> For me the only thing that got me through to the next month was "maybe this one is it?". Im just waiting for that day I can say holy FCK it IS!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Sarah you did good catching up with everyone! Hope your feeling better! I'm waiting in Dublin castle to do a photo shoot with my bike for an article on female cyclist in Dublin!
> Whens your af due Moter and Sarah? (not that's it's coming?!) I feel so behind all you girls!! I'm I cycle day one today or was that yesterday when af hit. I am still a little clueless with all this! XClick to expand...
> 
> 
> erm...... you didnt ask me but mine is due satClick to expand...

:dohh: you have found me out pinky. :blush: it's gonna be hard to share all of aden's toys with him. they are so fun, lol!


----------



## moter98

Thought this was an interesting article on how the foods you eat can boost fertility. This is basically the clean eating that I have just started. Except for the reference to Splenda being a better sugar substitute. Totally disagree. That stuff is basically poison, doused with many chemicals. Yuck. If I get my bfp, I can attribute it to changing my eating habits. FX!
This article is talking about eating habits in the U.S. It may be different where you are from, but here there are so many processed foods/fast food lifestlyes. That's why so many americans are obese. I've never been overweight, but I was one of those people eating basically all processed foods. I'm really hoping that's why I haven't yet conceived.
https://www.pregnancyandbaby.com/co...1/fertility-boosting-foods-eating-to-conceive


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> how are all my ovulating and preggy ladies doing tonight?
> 
> *wave* at my girlies!!
> 
> Sorry ive been awol...but I spent the last few days ill! Im now on the catchup so im sorry if i spam a little bit!
> 
> Im doing o chick..hows u? and everyone else today? :D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Good! We got a TON of snow overnight so we are having a pajama day! No way we are risking leaving the house today. Hmmm.....I'm thinking Aden and I will have a cartoon and books and play toys dayClick to expand...

Ohhhh honey that sounds like a wonderful and truly fantastic day to me!!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> please dont let us get to 27 months of ttc! i feel for her i really do but i would hate that but who knows how long it will take. if some one told me that for i will get pregnant for sure at some point in my life i would be happy. its just the not knowing. x
> 
> i agree with you, its the getting your hopes up every month to be disappointed - if i knew it would def take xx months then at least i would knowClick to expand...
> 
> Agree with you both.
> 
> For me the only thing that got me through to the next month was "maybe this one is it?". Im just waiting for that day I can say holy FCK it IS!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Sarah you did good catching up with everyone! Hope your feeling better! I'm waiting in Dublin castle to do a photo shoot with my bike for an article on female cyclist in Dublin!
> Whens your af due Moter and Sarah? (not that's it's coming?!) I feel so behind all you girls!! I'm I cycle day one today or was that yesterday when af hit. I am still a little clueless with all this! XClick to expand...

Ohhhh you should show us some of the piccies!!!

Im feeling much better thankyou chickadee! No more moaning to pinks lol! As for af...I reckon ive got about a week to a week and a half ish :D x


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> I just realised I will be going away from DH for 10 days from the 15th of march (CD 17) will we still be in with a chance if we only bd up to that date and not after? I feel like I can't stay away from him too long now we are TTC! :wacko:

Id say yes, based on your normal ovulation lengths. Plus its actually what you do in the days leading up to it that counts. CD17ish you should have just ovulated or be right about too...so when you go away youll be in the 2ww!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls, thank god today is nearly over!! felt quite positive today not really about ttc but just about life. i went to yoga for the first time since before the m/c. im going to start accupuncture and im ok at art so joining evening art classes (just for something different to do) cycled this evening too and the weather was lovely, cant wait for the summer. i bought dresses last summer that were 'bump friendly' so fingers crossed i will be in them with a bump this summer.
> you girls need summer bumps too!! day 7 dpo pinky! moters right your lucky to be there! have no opks left and not buying more, i was worried about that to begin with then i thought they have never really helped me before!! x
> 
> Oh hun im glad that you felt positive! Accupuncture is a great stress reliver too. Plus Im sure I read somewhere that it can help with ttc! YAY! xClick to expand...
> 
> i was just reading about accupuncture and clean eating for fertility last night! i guess it's really helpful to a lot of people. especially those with irregular cycles or pcos. it helps to regulate the cycle and get everything working in tip top shape.Click to expand...

I reckon there is a lot to taking care of ourselves. Ive turned a leaf and am now eating tons of salad and vegies and fruit. Feel so much better already and its only been a couple days!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> the problem i have, is i hate having hair touching my ears so i either have it cut short around the ears i slightly longer like this pic so i can tuck it behind if it bugs me
> 
> i have to be able to tuck my hair behind my ears too! i had shorter bangs a couple years ago and hated it cause i always had hair in my eyes and the only way to keep it out of my eyes was to clip it. annoying.Click to expand...
> 
> bangs are shorter hair at the front isnt it - not a fringe, the bit next to it????Click to expand...
> 
> yes. i did very thick bangs and have just recently grown them out enough to blend with the rest of my hair - that's how slowly my hair grows!Click to expand...
> 
> ive got little bangs but their new hair thats grown since my last hair cut and now longer than my fringe but they'll disappear in the new haircut
> 
> i last had mine cut just before xmas when i had lots of short layers put in and now all the layers have grown and its all one length!!!
> 
> so even if i dont like new style, it wont take long to grow out
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> oh that style is lovely, i had mine like that about two years ago and loved it, mine is pretty long now!
> i am defo planning on temping next cycle (april) as im too busy this month (as you know)
> i really hope to get a bfp by may as thats when i got one last year. when i think to that time now its like it was a dream. i remember i would be at work talking to a consultant then touch my hand on my belly and smile then realise i had not listened to what he had been saying!! I want that happy lovely feeling back! and i want you girls to have it too.
> 
> wheres sarah btw? SARAH?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> i go from one extreme to the other - one min long then i cut the lot off! - kind of prefer it shorter now as i get older
> 
> we will all get our bfp;s one day xxx
> 
> sarahs not been too well - first she got bells palsy so was on strong steroids for that, then she got a tummy bug which kept making her sick and now shes getting migraines which we think is down to cheese
> 
> so shes taking it easy in bed for a few daysClick to expand...
> 
> kefir milk will cure sarah's migraines!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :saywhat: ? Never heard of that!!Click to expand...
> 
> kefir is a lot like yogurt only a bit thinner and drinkable. it is in the natural foods section here in the states. you can also buy and grow your own, but I prefer to just buy it. it has a LONG list of literally hundreds of healing things it can do. it is known to even shrink cancer cells! curing headaches is just one on the list. it cures insomnia and constipation, etc. they also make kefir ice cream, it's SO good! and really good for the body. i am a big believer in it now, can't you tell?Click to expand...

You could be their official ambassador!! Have to be honest that ive never heard of it though. Going to have a look in the shop tomorrow! Yes pinks...you read right. Me...shop...tomorrow. I can do it! x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i have been ttc altogether too long. the ttc boards aren't even fun anymore. the questions are all the same and i've answered them too many times before so not even wanting to answer any, lol! i'm ready to move onto the first tri boards already
> 
> Its why I dont read them anymore lolClick to expand...
> 
> yep, it's time we move on. my bfp is coming right after yours and pinky's! then rooster will follow me and we can go obsess in the first tri boards!Click to expand...

I love your thinking!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Thought this was an interesting article on how the foods you eat can boost fertility. This is basically the clean eating that I have just started. Except for the reference to Splenda being a better sugar substitute. Totally disagree. That stuff is basically poison, doused with many chemicals. Yuck. If I get my bfp, I can attribute it to changing my eating habits. FX!
> This article is talking about eating habits in the U.S. It may be different where you are from, but here there are so many processed foods/fast food lifestlyes. That's why so many americans are obese. I've never been overweight, but I was one of those people eating basically all processed foods. I'm really hoping that's why I haven't yet conceived.
> https://www.pregnancyandbaby.com/co...1/fertility-boosting-foods-eating-to-conceive

Im overweight, im not ashamed to admit! I am trying to fix it though...so thanks for the link honey! Going to give it a good read once matt and i finish watching the walking dead!


----------



## Pinky32

i cant get enough veg in me at the moment - just ate my dinner wich was piled with veg and one slice of meat


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> how are all my ovulating and preggy ladies doing tonight?
> 
> *wave* at my girlies!!
> 
> Sorry ive been awol...but I spent the last few days ill! Im now on the catchup so im sorry if i spam a little bit!
> 
> Im doing o chick..hows u? and everyone else today? :D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Good! We got a TON of snow overnight so we are having a pajama day! No way we are risking leaving the house today. Hmmm.....I'm thinking Aden and I will have a cartoon and books and play toys dayClick to expand...
> 
> you mean thats what you want to do and you hope aden will too lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> please dont let us get to 27 months of ttc! i feel for her i really do but i would hate that but who knows how long it will take. if some one told me that for i will get pregnant for sure at some point in my life i would be happy. its just the not knowing. xClick to expand...
> 
> i agree with you, its the getting your hopes up every month to be disappointed - if i knew it would def take xx months then at least i would knowClick to expand...
> 
> Agree with you both.
> 
> For me the only thing that got me through to the next month was "maybe this one is it?". Im just waiting for that day I can say holy FCK it IS!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Sarah you did good catching up with everyone! Hope your feeling better! I'm waiting in Dublin castle to do a photo shoot with my bike for an article on female cyclist in Dublin!
> Whens your af due Moter and Sarah? (not that's it's coming?!) I feel so behind all you girls!! I'm I cycle day one today or was that yesterday when af hit. I am still a little clueless with all this! XClick to expand...
> 
> 
> erm...... you didnt ask me but mine is due satClick to expand...

i know when yours is due pinks, thats why i didnt ask! :thumbup:
we really need to start getting bfps on this thread! :happydance:


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> how are all my ovulating and preggy ladies doing tonight?
> 
> *wave* at my girlies!!
> 
> Sorry ive been awol...but I spent the last few days ill! Im now on the catchup so im sorry if i spam a little bit!
> 
> Im doing o chick..hows u? and everyone else today? :D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Good! We got a TON of snow overnight so we are having a pajama day! No way we are risking leaving the house today. Hmmm.....I'm thinking Aden and I will have a cartoon and books and play toys dayClick to expand...
> 
> you mean thats what you want to do and you hope aden will too lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> please dont let us get to 27 months of ttc! i feel for her i really do but i would hate that but who knows how long it will take. if some one told me that for i will get pregnant for sure at some point in my life i would be happy. its just the not knowing. xClick to expand...
> 
> i agree with you, its the getting your hopes up every month to be disappointed - if i knew it would def take xx months then at least i would knowClick to expand...
> 
> Agree with you both.
> 
> For me the only thing that got me through to the next month was "maybe this one is it?". Im just waiting for that day I can say holy FCK it IS!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Sarah you did good catching up with everyone! Hope your feeling better! I'm waiting in Dublin castle to do a photo shoot with my bike for an article on female cyclist in Dublin!
> Whens your af due Moter and Sarah? (not that's it's coming?!) I feel so behind all you girls!! I'm I cycle day one today or was that yesterday when af hit. I am still a little clueless with all this! XClick to expand...
> 
> 
> erm...... you didnt ask me but mine is due satClick to expand...
> 
> i know when yours is due pinks, thats why i didnt ask! :thumbup:
> we really need to start getting bfps on this thread! :happydance:Click to expand...

That we do. Come on pinky, we are all rooting for you!


----------



## moter98

These blocks sure are fun. Oh Aden, you want to play too? I suppose I could share. Here you can have one, I need the other 27 for my fort, haha!


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> how are all my ovulating and preggy ladies doing tonight?
> 
> *wave* at my girlies!!
> 
> Sorry ive been awol...but I spent the last few days ill! Im now on the catchup so im sorry if i spam a little bit!
> 
> Im doing o chick..hows u? and everyone else today? :D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Good! We got a TON of snow overnight so we are having a pajama day! No way we are risking leaving the house today. Hmmm.....I'm thinking Aden and I will have a cartoon and books and play toys dayClick to expand...
> 
> you mean thats what you want to do and you hope aden will too lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> please dont let us get to 27 months of ttc! i feel for her i really do but i would hate that but who knows how long it will take. if some one told me that for i will get pregnant for sure at some point in my life i would be happy. its just the not knowing. xClick to expand...
> 
> i agree with you, its the getting your hopes up every month to be disappointed - if i knew it would def take xx months then at least i would knowClick to expand...
> 
> Agree with you both.
> 
> For me the only thing that got me through to the next month was "maybe this one is it?". Im just waiting for that day I can say holy FCK it IS!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Sarah you did good catching up with everyone! Hope your feeling better! I'm waiting in Dublin castle to do a photo shoot with my bike for an article on female cyclist in Dublin!
> Whens your af due Moter and Sarah? (not that's it's coming?!) I feel so behind all you girls!! I'm I cycle day one today or was that yesterday when af hit. I am still a little clueless with all this! XClick to expand...
> 
> 
> erm...... you didnt ask me but mine is due satClick to expand...
> 
> i know when yours is due pinks, thats why i didnt ask! :thumbup:
> we really need to start getting bfps on this thread! :happydance:Click to expand...

im working on it hun :thumbup:



moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> how are all my ovulating and preggy ladies doing tonight?
> 
> *wave* at my girlies!!
> 
> Sorry ive been awol...but I spent the last few days ill! Im now on the catchup so im sorry if i spam a little bit!
> 
> Im doing o chick..hows u? and everyone else today? :D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Good! We got a TON of snow overnight so we are having a pajama day! No way we are risking leaving the house today. Hmmm.....I'm thinking Aden and I will have a cartoon and books and play toys dayClick to expand...
> 
> you mean thats what you want to do and you hope aden will too lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> please dont let us get to 27 months of ttc! i feel for her i really do but i would hate that but who knows how long it will take. if some one told me that for i will get pregnant for sure at some point in my life i would be happy. its just the not knowing. xClick to expand...
> 
> i agree with you, its the getting your hopes up every month to be disappointed - if i knew it would def take xx months then at least i would knowClick to expand...
> 
> Agree with you both.
> 
> For me the only thing that got me through to the next month was "maybe this one is it?". Im just waiting for that day I can say holy FCK it IS!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Sarah you did good catching up with everyone! Hope your feeling better! I'm waiting in Dublin castle to do a photo shoot with my bike for an article on female cyclist in Dublin!
> Whens your af due Moter and Sarah? (not that's it's coming?!) I feel so behind all you girls!! I'm I cycle day one today or was that yesterday when af hit. I am still a little clueless with all this! XClick to expand...
> 
> 
> erm...... you didnt ask me but mine is due satClick to expand...
> 
> i know when yours is due pinks, thats why i didnt ask! :thumbup:
> we really need to start getting bfps on this thread! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That we do. Come on pinky, we are all rooting for you!Click to expand...

im trying!!!!!!! stop with the pressure!!!!! lol



moter98 said:


> These blocks sure are fun. Oh Aden, you want to play too? I suppose I could share. Here you can have one, I need the other 27 for my fort, haha!

omg thats soooooooooooo funny


i think thats borderline child abuse :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> how are all my ovulating and preggy ladies doing tonight?
> 
> *wave* at my girlies!!
> 
> Sorry ive been awol...but I spent the last few days ill! Im now on the catchup so im sorry if i spam a little bit!
> 
> Im doing o chick..hows u? and everyone else today? :D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Good! We got a TON of snow overnight so we are having a pajama day! No way we are risking leaving the house today. Hmmm.....I'm thinking Aden and I will have a cartoon and books and play toys dayClick to expand...
> 
> you mean thats what you want to do and you hope aden will too lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> please dont let us get to 27 months of ttc! i feel for her i really do but i would hate that but who knows how long it will take. if some one told me that for i will get pregnant for sure at some point in my life i would be happy. its just the not knowing. xClick to expand...
> 
> i agree with you, its the getting your hopes up every month to be disappointed - if i knew it would def take xx months then at least i would knowClick to expand...
> 
> Agree with you both.
> 
> For me the only thing that got me through to the next month was "maybe this one is it?". Im just waiting for that day I can say holy FCK it IS!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Sarah you did good catching up with everyone! Hope your feeling better! I'm waiting in Dublin castle to do a photo shoot with my bike for an article on female cyclist in Dublin!
> Whens your af due Moter and Sarah? (not that's it's coming?!) I feel so behind all you girls!! I'm I cycle day one today or was that yesterday when af hit. I am still a little clueless with all this! XClick to expand...
> 
> 
> erm...... you didnt ask me but mine is due satClick to expand...
> 
> i know when yours is due pinks, thats why i didnt ask! :thumbup:
> we really need to start getting bfps on this thread! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> im working on it hun :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> how are all my ovulating and preggy ladies doing tonight?Click to expand...
> 
> *wave* at my girlies!!
> 
> Sorry ive been awol...but I spent the last few days ill! Im now on the catchup so im sorry if i spam a little bit!
> 
> Im doing o chick..hows u? and everyone else today? :D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Good! We got a TON of snow overnight so we are having a pajama day! No way we are risking leaving the house today. Hmmm.....I'm thinking Aden and I will have a cartoon and books and play toys dayClick to expand...
> 
> you mean thats what you want to do and you hope aden will too lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> please dont let us get to 27 months of ttc! i feel for her i really do but i would hate that but who knows how long it will take. if some one told me that for i will get pregnant for sure at some point in my life i would be happy. its just the not knowing. xClick to expand...
> 
> i agree with you, its the getting your hopes up every month to be disappointed - if i knew it would def take xx months then at least i would knowClick to expand...
> 
> Agree with you both.
> 
> For me the only thing that got me through to the next month was "maybe this one is it?". Im just waiting for that day I can say holy FCK it IS!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Sarah you did good catching up with everyone! Hope your feeling better! I'm waiting in Dublin castle to do a photo shoot with my bike for an article on female cyclist in Dublin!
> Whens your af due Moter and Sarah? (not that's it's coming?!) I feel so behind all you girls!! I'm I cycle day one today or was that yesterday when af hit. I am still a little clueless with all this! XClick to expand...
> 
> 
> erm...... you didnt ask me but mine is due satClick to expand...
> 
> i know when yours is due pinks, thats why i didnt ask! :thumbup:
> we really need to start getting bfps on this thread! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That we do. Come on pinky, we are all rooting for you!Click to expand...
> 
> im trying!!!!!!! stop with the pressure!!!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> These blocks sure are fun. Oh Aden, you want to play too? I suppose I could share. Here you can have one, I need the other 27 for my fort, haha!Click to expand...
> 
> omg thats soooooooooooo funny
> 
> 
> i think thats borderline child abuse :rofl:Click to expand...

Sorry! No pressure meant!
If you saw the mountain of toys Aden has you might think different. He has enough toys to fill a daycare center!


----------



## Pinky32

no i was joking with the pressure

i have no control on what happens in next two days

you mean you have lots of toys that you willing to share with aden? lol


----------



## moter98

All of my.....oops, I mean Aden's toys, lol!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0065.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0066.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0068.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0069.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> All of my.....oops, I mean Aden's toys, lol!

Oh want to to play with the horse!!! :brat: and I don't want to share it with any one!!!

I'm going for acupuncture tomorrow! Will let u ladies know how it goes! X


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> All of my.....oops, I mean Aden's toys, lol!
> 
> Oh want to to play with the horse!!! :brat: and I don't want to share it with any one!!!
> 
> I'm going for acupuncture tomorrow! Will let u ladies know how it goes! XClick to expand...

the horse sings too! i don't know if I, erm Aden will give it up,hehe!

let us know how it goes! i might try it too.


----------



## Pinky32

tina i love your....i mean adens quad bike lol

im loving the shelving unit with the coloured boxes


oooooh rachael , if you wanted someone to stick pins in you, i could have done that :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> tina i love your....i mean adens quad bike lol
> 
> im loving the shelving unit with the coloured boxes
> 
> 
> oooooh rachael , if you wanted someone to stick pins in you, i could have done that :rofl:

that was from a friend. his son outgrew it and we get all his old toys and stuff. we also got this cute platic red car toddler bed. it's so cute! can't wait for aden to use it when he's big enough. the shelves are a 9 hole cubby unit and hold a LOT of toys. the bins all have toys in them and we take out one or two bins at a time to play with, then clean them up and take out more. this way there's not a million toys everywhere like there used to be.


----------



## Pinky32

ooooh a friend of mine has a car bed for their son - he loves it!!! hes now 8 and still sleeps in it

i think its great to recycle toys - its such a shame to thrown them out just because your child has outgrown them - we gave a load of toys to charity that iyla doesnt play with anymore

i think the cubes is a great idea - they soon learn if they want new toys out then they have to put away the old ones first

i have a large wicker basket (like an ottoman) with iylas toys in and she only takes one thing out at a time


----------



## Pinky32

what the hell is going on with my temps ?????????


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> what the hell is going on with my temps ?????????

What the hell is going on with your temps?? They are sky high!! Did u test today?!? X


----------



## Pinky32

37.04 was my highest - now its getting silly

yes bfn :cry:


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> 37.04 was my highest - now its getting silly
> 
> yes bfn :cry:

Well it's still early days! Your not out yet!! X


----------



## Pinky32

this seems like the longest tww ever

it seems like time rushed to get to dpo then slowed right down - last cycle seemed to go really quickly


----------



## moter98

Holy crow are your temps high pinky! Has your chart gone triphasic?


----------



## Pinky32

not that i know - does it tell me?


----------



## Pinky32

i would imagine you have to have a min of 3 higher temps before tri


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> not that i know - does it tell me?

it would say somewhere below your chart where it says all the other info like days above coverline, etc. once you have 3 days of sustained temps it would say triphasic or possibly triphasic. i thought it would say it by now, but maybe by tomorrow it will.


----------



## moter98

So Aden and I were off to work this morning. Got on the roads and they were BAD. So I called and said I wasn't gonna come in. It's a half hour drive to work normally, so a ways to go. The roads are so icy and snow packed I didn't want to chance it. So, I turned around and am on my merry way back home when the car behind me starts to lose control on the ice and veers into oncoming traffic, then back in my lane, then back into oncoming traffic, then into the ditch behind me. I was SO scared, I thought a big accident was coming. Thankfully no one was hurt and all they will need is a tow out of the ditch. It could have been much worse. I hate winter. Still shaking yet as I type this!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i cant get enough veg in me at the moment - just ate my dinner wich was piled with veg and one slice of meat

Im the same. Just spent a fortune in the local fruit and veg market. Now going to be shitting through the eye of a needle with all this change in my diet! Sorry for the tmi!!!

Hope you are all ok today? x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> These blocks sure are fun. Oh Aden, you want to play too? I suppose I could share. Here you can have one, I need the other 27 for my fort, haha!

hahaha i would ask whos having the most fun but...it is quite apparent....!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> All of my.....oops, I mean Aden's toys, lol!
> 
> Oh want to to play with the horse!!! :brat: and I don't want to share it with any one!!!
> 
> I'm going for acupuncture tomorrow! Will let u ladies know how it goes! XClick to expand...

haha ~I thought that when I saw it too! lol!

Hope it goes well honey...let me know how it was! x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> what the hell is going on with my temps ?????????

Your temps are amazing :D


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> 37.04 was my highest - now its getting silly
> 
> yes bfn :cry:

Its still early...lots of time for it to come!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> this seems like the longest tww ever
> 
> it seems like time rushed to get to dpo then slowed right down - last cycle seemed to go really quickly

It goes slower when you have more pma to be honest. And with your chart being so good it does make it feel like the time is dragging


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> not that i know - does it tell me?
> 
> it would say somewhere below your chart where it says all the other info like days above coverline, etc. once you have 3 days of sustained temps it would say triphasic or possibly triphasic. i thought it would say it by now, but maybe by tomorrow it will.Click to expand...

No her chart isnt showing tripastic.

It has to be at temps at three different levels.

Pre ov temps. Post ovulation temps...and then a third sustained shift. I dont think continually rising temps will trigger a triphastic as she has to have three temps at ovulation level around the same. Its because triphastic charts generally turn triphastic at mid way around the LP...signalling the second temp shift after implantation has occured.

Since she just keeps going up and up I dont think it would be considered tri.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> So Aden and I were off to work this morning. Got on the roads and they were BAD. So I called and said I wasn't gonna come in. It's a half hour drive to work normally, so a ways to go. The roads are so icy and snow packed I didn't want to chance it. So, I turned around and am on my merry way back home when the car behind me starts to lose control on the ice and veers into oncoming traffic, then back in my lane, then back into oncoming traffic, then into the ditch behind me. I was SO scared, I thought a big accident was coming. Thankfully no one was hurt and all they will need is a tow out of the ditch. It could have been much worse. I hate winter. Still shaking yet as I type this!

Holy crap I would have pooped myself!! Good noone was hurt....id have been shaking like a leaf though!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> So Aden and I were off to work this morning. Got on the roads and they were BAD. So I called and said I wasn't gonna come in. It's a half hour drive to work normally, so a ways to go. The roads are so icy and snow packed I didn't want to chance it. So, I turned around and am on my merry way back home when the car behind me starts to lose control on the ice and veers into oncoming traffic, then back in my lane, then back into oncoming traffic, then into the ditch behind me. I was SO scared, I thought a big accident was coming. Thankfully no one was hurt and all they will need is a tow out of the ditch. It could have been much worse. I hate winter. Still shaking yet as I type this!

OMG poor lil aden
did you both get home safe?



sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> not that i know - does it tell me?
> 
> it would say somewhere below your chart where it says all the other info like days above coverline, etc. once you have 3 days of sustained temps it would say triphasic or possibly triphasic. i thought it would say it by now, but maybe by tomorrow it will.Click to expand...
> 
> No her chart isnt showing tripastic.
> 
> It has to be at temps at three different levels.
> 
> Pre ov temps. Post ovulation temps...and then a third sustained shift. I dont think continually rising temps will trigger a triphastic as she has to have three temps at ovulation level around the same. Its because triphastic charts generally turn triphastic at mid way around the LP...signalling the second temp shift after implantation has occured.
> 
> Since she just keeps going up and up I dont think it would be considered tri.Click to expand...

oh booooooo

so am i going to run out of chart soon? i cant keep going up and up


----------



## sarahuk

Even if it doesnt get a tri label..the fact that your temps have continued to rise and rise is just as good. Your temps now just need to stay up, which they will, and af to stay away, which it is, and we shall be celebrating!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Even if it doesnt get a tri label..the fact that your temps have continued to rise and rise is just as good. Your temps now just need to stay up, which they will, and af to stay away, which it is, and we shall be celebrating!

im not worried about tri labels

dont put pressure on me to keep high temps lol i cant cope with stress

im just trying to find a logical explanation


----------



## moter98

ok, so i'm months early but was bored today and went looking online for aden's first birthday party supplies. i chose Winnie the Pooh cause I know after this year i'm gonna have to let him pick and he will probably pick something like batman or baseball. So this year I still get to do fun baby themed party. I'm so excited and it's 3 months away yet, lol! I'm gonna do clean cupcakes this year with green frosting, colored sprinkles and these little 3D winnie the pooh characters toppers. Then aden will get his own special cupcake with 2 pooh candle straws. Eek! can't wait to see his face. and of course he will get a pooh gift from mom and dad. 
last year we did mod monkey for his first birthday and i made 2 cakes. i will have to find the pictures. took me 6 hours to do it all! cupcakes will be easier this year.


----------



## moter98

Aden's first birthday cakes.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2117.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pinky32

awww i love winnie the pooh!!!!!!

i want that cake!!!!!!

its great that you can plan in advance for his birthday, takes the stress of things and no last minute panicing


----------



## moter98

I am the opposite of a procrastinator. If I could have everything ready for that party right now I would lol!


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl:

:cake:


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> So Aden and I were off to work this morning. Got on the roads and they were BAD. So I called and said I wasn't gonna come in. It's a half hour drive to work normally, so a ways to go. The roads are so icy and snow packed I didn't want to chance it. So, I turned around and am on my merry way back home when the car behind me starts to lose control on the ice and veers into oncoming traffic, then back in my lane, then back into oncoming traffic, then into the ditch behind me. I was SO scared, I thought a big accident was coming. Thankfully no one was hurt and all they will need is a tow out of the ditch. It could have been much worse. I hate winter. Still shaking yet as I type this!

Scary stuff Moter! I'm glad your both ok :hugs: 
Pinky I'm excited to see what your temp is tomorrow! 
Sarah hope your well?! And feeling more relaxed this cycle.
I had acupuncture this morning! Basically she stuck needles in me and left me for an hour in a cold room in my underwear!! She wants me to cut out wheat and diary and eat oily fish!! I hate fish so much and love anything with wheat and diary :( 
I then spent the afternoon with my pregnant friend who is due in4 days time!!
Spending tomorrow getting a hand and arm massage with my 8 month pregnant friend :wacko:
Xx


----------



## Pinky32

im taking bets on my temps now :rofl:

erm.... not sure what to say about cold room for an hour hun (although with my hot flushes it would have been lovely

arm massage sounds nice
x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Even if it doesnt get a tri label..the fact that your temps have continued to rise and rise is just as good. Your temps now just need to stay up, which they will, and af to stay away, which it is, and we shall be celebrating!




rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> So Aden and I were off to work this morning. Got on the roads and they were BAD. So I called and said I wasn't gonna come in. It's a half hour drive to work normally, so a ways to go. The roads are so icy and snow packed I didn't want to chance it. So, I turned around and am on my merry way back home when the car behind me starts to lose control on the ice and veers into oncoming traffic, then back in my lane, then back into oncoming traffic, then into the ditch behind me. I was SO scared, I thought a big accident was coming. Thankfully no one was hurt and all they will need is a tow out of the ditch. It could have been much worse. I hate winter. Still shaking yet as I type this!
> 
> Scary stuff Moter! I'm glad your both ok :hugs:
> Pinky I'm excited to see what your temp is tomorrow!
> Sarah hope your well?! And feeling more relaxed this cycle.
> I had acupuncture this morning! Basically she stuck needles in me and left me for an hour in a cold room in my underwear!! She wants me to cut out wheat and diary and eat oily fish!! I hate fish so much and love anything with wheat and diary :(
> I then spent the afternoon with my pregnant friend who is due in4 days time!!
> Spending tomorrow getting a hand and arm massage with my 8 month pregnant friend :wacko:
> XxClick to expand...

Why cut out wheat and dairy? Pretty essential to the diet unless you have allergies to them?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> im taking bets on my temps now :rofl:
> 
> erm.... not sure what to say about cold room for an hour hun (although with my hot flushes it would have been lovely
> 
> arm massage sounds nice
> x

I think it will hold steady tomorrow and will begin the triphasic pattern


----------



## Pinky32

hmmmmm

i think its going to drop a bit


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Even if it doesnt get a tri label..the fact that your temps have continued to rise and rise is just as good. Your temps now just need to stay up, which they will, and af to stay away, which it is, and we shall be celebrating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> So Aden and I were off to work this morning. Got on the roads and they were BAD. So I called and said I wasn't gonna come in. It's a half hour drive to work normally, so a ways to go. The roads are so icy and snow packed I didn't want to chance it. So, I turned around and am on my merry way back home when the car behind me starts to lose control on the ice and veers into oncoming traffic, then back in my lane, then back into oncoming traffic, then into the ditch behind me. I was SO scared, I thought a big accident was coming. Thankfully no one was hurt and all they will need is a tow out of the ditch. It could have been much wIrse. I hate winter. Still shaking yet as I type this!Click to expand...
> 
> Scary stuff Moter! I'm glad your both ok :hugs:
> Pinky I'm excited to see what your temp is tomorrow!
> Sarah hope your well?! And feeling more relaxed this cycle.
> I had acupuncture this morning! Basically she stuck needles in me and left me for an hour in a cold room in my underwear!! She wants me to cut out wheat and diary and eat oily fish!! I hate fish so much and love anything with wheat and diary :(
> I then spent the afternoon with my pregnant friend who is due in4 days time!!
> Spending tomorrow getting a hand and arm massage with my 8 month pregnant friend :wacko:
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Why cut out wheat and dairy? Pretty essential to the diet unless you have allergies to them?Click to expand...

I know! Very essential! I can't cut out milk and tea! I'm English and super addicted to tea the stress would be too much for me cutting it out! 
She recommended it to help with the endo! 

Ok bets for pinky hhhhhhhhh 37.4 tomorrow which is still high x


----------



## Pinky32

ive got heat bumps on my left boob :wacko:


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Even if it doesnt get a tri label..the fact that your temps have continued to rise and rise is just as good. Your temps now just need to stay up, which they will, and af to stay away, which it is, and we shall be celebrating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> So Aden and I were off to work this morning. Got on the roads and they were BAD. So I called and said I wasn't gonna come in. It's a half hour drive to work normally, so a ways to go. The roads are so icy and snow packed I didn't want to chance it. So, I turned around and am on my merry way back home when the car behind me starts to lose control on the ice and veers into oncoming traffic, then back in my lane, then back into oncoming traffic, then into the ditch behind me. I was SO scared, I thought a big accident was coming. Thankfully no one was hurt and all they will need is a tow out of the ditch. It could have been much wIrse. I hate winter. Still shaking yet as I type this!Click to expand...
> 
> Scary stuff Moter! I'm glad your both ok :hugs:
> Pinky I'm excited to see what your temp is tomorrow!
> Sarah hope your well?! And feeling more relaxed this cycle.
> I had acupuncture this morning! Basically she stuck needles in me and left me for an hour in a cold room in my underwear!! She wants me to cut out wheat and diary and eat oily fish!! I hate fish so much and love anything with wheat and diary :(
> I then spent the afternoon with my pregnant friend who is due in4 days time!!
> Spending tomorrow getting a hand and arm massage with my 8 month pregnant friend :wacko:
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Why cut out wheat and dairy? Pretty essential to the diet unless you have allergies to them?Click to expand...
> 
> I know! Very essential! I can't cut out milk and tea! I'm English and super addicted to tea the stress would be too much for me cutting it out!
> She recommended it to help with the endo!
> 
> Ok bets for pinky hhhhhhhhh 37.4 tomorrow which is still high xClick to expand...

Oh I see. Have you considered almond milk? I drink blue diamond almond milk. It is lactose and soy free. No dairy! As for tea, if it's like my coffee, no way you could give tea up, lol!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ive got heat bumps on my left boob :wacko:

Heat bumps? Hmmmmm


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Even if it doesnt get a tri label..the fact that your temps have continued to rise and rise is just as good. Your temps now just need to stay up, which they will, and af to stay away, which it is, and we shall be celebrating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> So Aden and I were off to work this morning. Got on the roads and they were BAD. So I called and said I wasn't gonna come in. It's a half hour drive to work normally, so a ways to go. The roads are so icy and snow packed I didn't want to chance it. So, I turned around and am on my merry way back home when the car behind me starts to lose control on the ice and veers into oncoming traffic, then back in my lane, then back into oncoming traffic, then into the ditch behind me. I was SO scared, I thought a big accident was coming. Thankfully no one was hurt and all they will need is a tow out of the ditch. It could have been much wIrse. I hate winter. Still shaking yet as I type this!Click to expand...
> 
> Scary stuff Moter! I'm glad your both ok :hugs:
> Pinky I'm excited to see what your temp is tomorrow!
> Sarah hope your well?! And feeling more relaxed this cycle.
> I had acupuncture this morning! Basically she stuck needles in me and left me for an hour in a cold room in my underwear!! She wants me to cut out wheat and diary and eat oily fish!! I hate fish so much and love anything with wheat and diary :(
> I then spent the afternoon with my pregnant friend who is due in4 days time!!
> Spending tomorrow getting a hand and arm massage with my 8 month pregnant friend :wacko:
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Why cut out wheat and dairy? Pretty essential to the diet unless you have allergies to them?Click to expand...
> 
> I know! Very essential! I can't cut out milk and tea! I'm English and super addicted to tea the stress would be too much for me cutting it out!
> She recommended it to help with the endo!
> 
> Ok bets for pinky hhhhhhhhh 37.4 tomorrow which is still high xClick to expand...

Oh, just thought of this. For the no wheat you could buy gluten free products! They have gluten free everything here in our natural foods section. The restaurant we went to this week even had a gluten free menu.


----------



## moter98

I feel the ttc obsession coming on now that I'm closer to o. I can't stop looking at my chart. Like its gonna change or something. :dohh:


----------



## Pinky32

ive tried soya milk (yuk), goats milk (yuk) but never almond milk hmmmm does it have a hint of almond to it (hmmmm like marzipan lol)

rachael - id be happy with any temp in the 37's

tina - im having another hot flush - my tummy and back are on fire - i thought they were heat bumps but now im looking at them i dont know what they are - not spots, just little bumps


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> I feel the ttc obsession coming on now that I'm closer to o. I can't stop looking at my chart. Like its gonna change or something. :dohh:

lol ive been doing that since about cd4

kept looking at my chart expecting to see something new like it would change all on its own lol



our supermarkets and health food shops (holland and barrett) have large range of gluten and wheat free foods

when i first got ezcema, i was put on wheat and dairy free diet - i didnt miss any of my normal foods - i didnt drink tea in those days, only drank boiling water


----------



## Pinky32

i keep rubbing my tummy and asking it to give me a sign that the egg has implanted


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ive tried soya milk (yuk), goats milk (yuk) but never almond milk hmmmm does it have a hint of almond to it (hmmmm like marzipan lol)
> 
> rachael - id be happy with any temp in the 37's
> 
> tina - im having another hot flush - my tummy and back are on fire - i thought they were heat bumps but now im looking at them i dont know what they are - not spots, just little bumps

almond milk is made from almonds. i get the unsweetened kind and mix in with my protein shake and coffee so i don't actually know if it has an almond flavor. you can get the original, vanilla, or chocolate flavor here. don't drink soy milk often! it is known to cause breast cancer. a friend just told me that. her personal trainer and nutritionist informed her of that. 

those bumps often happen because of pregnancy. don't remember how soon it starts. it's for BF purposes.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I feel the ttc obsession coming on now that I'm closer to o. I can't stop looking at my chart. Like its gonna change or something. :dohh:
> 
> lol ive been doing that since about cd4
> 
> kept looking at my chart expecting to see something new like it would change all on its own lol
> 
> 
> 
> our supermarkets and health food shops (holland and barrett) have large range of gluten and wheat free foods
> 
> when i first got ezcema, i was put on wheat and dairy free diet - i didnt miss any of my normal foods - i didnt drink tea in those days, only drank boiling waterClick to expand...

i am learning that whole/natural foods do taste great too! it's a big eye opener for me. i never ventured to that section before these last few weeks.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i keep rubbing my tummy and asking it to give me a sign that the egg has implanted

lol!


----------



## Pinky32

fuckin hell tina im not even pregnant yet and your talking about BF :rofl:

hmmmmm im liking the sound of almond milk - i might look for some tomoz

ive always used semi-skimmed milk - i tried semi skimmed when i was in USA but your milk tastes a lot creamier than ours


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I feel the ttc obsession coming on now that I'm closer to o. I can't stop looking at my chart. Like its gonna change or something. :dohh:
> 
> lol ive been doing that since about cd4
> 
> kept looking at my chart expecting to see something new like it would change all on its own lol
> 
> 
> 
> our supermarkets and health food shops (holland and barrett) have large range of gluten and wheat free foods
> 
> when i first got ezcema, i was put on wheat and dairy free diet - i didnt miss any of my normal foods - i didnt drink tea in those days, only drank boiling waterClick to expand...
> 
> i am learning that whole/natural foods do taste great too! it's a big eye opener for me. i never ventured to that section before these last few weeks.Click to expand...

if you dont tell pple, they mostly cant tell the difference apart from a better taste


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> fuckin hell tina im not even pregnant yet and your talking about BF :rofl:
> 
> hmmmmm im liking the sound of almond milk - i might look for some tomoz
> 
> ive always used semi-skimmed milk - i tried semi skimmed when i was in USA but your milk tastes a lot creamier than ours

it depends what you get for how creamy it is. we have whole milk, 1%, 2% and skim milk. skim milk is very thin and watery. the others are a bit thicker. i guess i never thought much about it. i've never been much of a milk drinker and only drink the almond milk cause i need the calcium and it's low calorie.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I feel the ttc obsession coming on now that I'm closer to o. I can't stop looking at my chart. Like its gonna change or something. :dohh:
> 
> lol ive been doing that since about cd4
> 
> kept looking at my chart expecting to see something new like it would change all on its own lol
> 
> 
> 
> our supermarkets and health food shops (holland and barrett) have large range of gluten and wheat free foods
> 
> when i first got ezcema, i was put on wheat and dairy free diet - i didnt miss any of my normal foods - i didnt drink tea in those days, only drank boiling waterClick to expand...
> 
> i am learning that whole/natural foods do taste great too! it's a big eye opener for me. i never ventured to that section before these last few weeks.Click to expand...
> 
> if you dont tell pple, they mostly cant tell the difference apart from a better tasteClick to expand...

i've noticed that! i've been making all my recipes with clean ingredients now and when i don't tell my husband i've changed anything he says how much he loves it. if i tell him it's made "healthy" he says he doesn't like it and not to make it again, lol!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> fuckin hell tina im not even pregnant yet and your talking about BF :rofl:
> 
> hmmmmm im liking the sound of almond milk - i might look for some tomoz
> 
> ive always used semi-skimmed milk - i tried semi skimmed when i was in USA but your milk tastes a lot creamier than ours

lol about the BF. just saying, that's what happens when you get pregnant. just can't remember when.


----------



## Pinky32

i find they have more flavour - i love home cooked food, even if its not clean food it still tastes better

i cant remember the make of the milk we were getting when i was over your way - i tried a few and my cousin (who lives there) prefered soya milk so i started drinking tea black lol

i think - being logical - that the bumps are just from me overheating - im still sitting here with window open and a little t shirt on


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i find they have more flavour - i love home cooked food, even if its not clean food it still tastes better
> 
> i cant remember the make of the milk we were getting when i was over your way - i tried a few and my cousin (who lives there) prefered soya milk so i started drinking tea black lol
> 
> i think - being logical - that the bumps are just from me overheating - im still sitting here with window open and a little t shirt on

Fingers and Toes crossed your temps stay high and you've got a faint line coming very soon!


----------



## Pinky32

slight temp dip this morning BUT its now saying possibly tri on cd17
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> slight temp dip this morning BUT its now saying possibly tri on cd17

Did you test?


----------



## Pinky32

yes bfn :cry:


----------



## moter98

Frustrating!!


----------



## Pinky32

im sorry to say this, but i dont think its going to happen :cry:

i think its just my body getting used to doing it all on its own


----------



## moter98

Pinky no!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

you would have thought id have had a faint faint line by now


----------



## Faythe

Pinky don't fret! I didn't get lines until 11dpo


----------



## Pinky32

af's due at 11dpo :cry:

you got a faint line at 10dpo though didnt you?


----------



## Faythe

It was barely visible. No one but me and Tina could see it!


----------



## Pinky32

at least you could see it

i think my temps etc are just my body doing it on its own and is teasing me


----------



## Faythe

i'm sure it's not honey :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

this is the most positive i have ever been - all the signs are there, the temps are ridiculously high, even got IB!

Just scared :cry:


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> at least you could see it
> 
> i think my temps etc are just my body doing it on its own and is teasing me

try not to give up hope, i know its hard. i always start giving up hope about 3 days into the tww! :haha:
we have to think positive :winkwink: the temps are a good sign and you did the dead at the right time and so its just a waiting game now. 
will keep my fingers crossed for you!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

Im trying, but find myself looking for any sign of af coming

No hot flushes today, if anything im freezing cold, my hands are like ice, but lower back still hot to touch

i just want tomorrow to come now - i always wake up with af when its due so if its not here in morning you will hear me scream with excitement

thank god my operation wasnt today - id be a complete wreck lol


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> Im trying, but find myself looking for any sign of af coming
> 
> No hot flushes today, if anything im freezing cold, my hands are like ice, but lower back still hot to touch
> 
> i just want tomorrow to come now - i always wake up with af when its due so if its not here in morning you will hear me scream with excitement
> 
> thank god my operation wasnt today - id be a complete wreck lol

yeah thank god it wasnt! i spent the afternoon with my pregnant friend. was lovely actually. had our hands and arms massaged at jo malone and had a nice lunch! 
interested to see your temps tomorrow pinky! :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> It was barely visible. No one but me and Tina could see it!

Hey faythe! You're back. Haven't heard from you in so long. I went to your journal to stalk you but haven't made it past the first page yet. You've got a ton of posts in your journal, not sure I can catch up lol! How's the pregnancy o'ing so far? Feeling morning sickness or anything?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Im trying, but find myself looking for any sign of af coming
> 
> No hot flushes today, if anything im freezing cold, my hands are like ice, but lower back still hot to touch
> 
> i just want tomorrow to come now - i always wake up with af when its due so if its not here in morning you will hear me scream with excitement
> 
> thank god my operation wasnt today - id be a complete wreck lol

FX double for you!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Im trying, but find myself looking for any sign of af coming
> 
> No hot flushes today, if anything im freezing cold, my hands are like ice, but lower back still hot to touch
> 
> i just want tomorrow to come now - i always wake up with af when its due so if its not here in morning you will hear me scream with excitement
> 
> thank god my operation wasnt today - id be a complete wreck lol
> 
> yeah thank god it wasnt! i spent the afternoon with my pregnant friend. was lovely actually. had our hands and arms massaged at jo malone and had a nice lunch!
> interested to see your temps tomorrow pinky! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Sounds like a relaxin day! I want a massage now


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> It was barely visible. No one but me and Tina could see it!
> 
> Hey faythe! You're back. Haven't heard from you in so long. I went to your journal to stalk you but haven't made it past the first page yet. You've got a ton of posts in your journal, not sure I can catch up lol! How's the pregnancy o'ing so far? Feeling morning sickness or anything?Click to expand...

Yush! I just been a bit pre-occupied recently but I'm afraid you girls will have to put up with me again!

I do tend to post EVERYTHING in my journal, I canny help it. Miss Waffle-Alot here :blush:

Going well! Got MW appt on Tuesday so looking forward to that. My sickness buggered off a few weeks ago. Been getting lots of stretching pains, etc. Today noticed the very sore boobs are getting better so hopefully it'll continue to ease off before they have yet another mad growth. Already gone up a cup size :dohh:

How's you? :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Even if it doesnt get a tri label..the fact that your temps have continued to rise and rise is just as good. Your temps now just need to stay up, which they will, and af to stay away, which it is, and we shall be celebrating!
> 
> im not worried about tri labels
> 
> dont put pressure on me to keep high temps lol i cant cope with stress
> 
> im just trying to find a logical explanationClick to expand...

Theres no point trying to find any explantations to anything in the tww...it just leads to stress  Just breath in and out, and forget what you were thinking and distract yourself!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> ok, so i'm months early but was bored today and went looking online for aden's first birthday party supplies. i chose Winnie the Pooh cause I know after this year i'm gonna have to let him pick and he will probably pick something like batman or baseball. So this year I still get to do fun baby themed party. I'm so excited and it's 3 months away yet, lol! I'm gonna do clean cupcakes this year with green frosting, colored sprinkles and these little 3D winnie the pooh characters toppers. Then aden will get his own special cupcake with 2 pooh candle straws. Eek! can't wait to see his face. and of course he will get a pooh gift from mom and dad.
> last year we did mod monkey for his first birthday and i made 2 cakes. i will have to find the pictures. took me 6 hours to do it all! cupcakes will be easier this year.

OMG that sounds wonderful!! I cant wait to see all the piccies when youre getting it all ready. x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Aden's first birthday cakes.

so cute!!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> So Aden and I were off to work this morning. Got on the roads and they were BAD. So I called and said I wasn't gonna come in. It's a half hour drive to work normally, so a ways to go. The roads are so icy and snow packed I didn't want to chance it. So, I turned around and am on my merry way back home when the car behind me starts to lose control on the ice and veers into oncoming traffic, then back in my lane, then back into oncoming traffic, then into the ditch behind me. I was SO scared, I thought a big accident was coming. Thankfully no one was hurt and all they will need is a tow out of the ditch. It could have been much worse. I hate winter. Still shaking yet as I type this!
> 
> Scary stuff Moter! I'm glad your both ok :hugs:
> Pinky I'm excited to see what your temp is tomorrow!
> Sarah hope your well?! And feeling more relaxed this cycle.
> I had acupuncture this morning! Basically she stuck needles in me and left me for an hour in a cold room in my underwear!! She wants me to cut out wheat and diary and eat oily fish!! I hate fish so much and love anything with wheat and diary :(
> I then spent the afternoon with my pregnant friend who is due in4 days time!!
> Spending tomorrow getting a hand and arm massage with my 8 month pregnant friend :wacko:
> XxClick to expand...


Boo for the pregnant ladies being all aorund you atm!! Did the acupuncture make you feel more relaxed though?

I am fine thankyou! Matt and I had a lovely day walking doggies from the small rescue centre where we got our doggy from....it was lovely!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> It was barely visible. No one but me and Tina could see it!
> 
> Hey faythe! You're back. Haven't heard from you in so long. I went to your journal to stalk you but haven't made it past the first page yet. You've got a ton of posts in your journal, not sure I can catch up lol! How's the pregnancy o'ing so far? Feeling morning sickness or anything?Click to expand...
> 
> Yush! I just been a bit pre-occupied recently but I'm afraid you girls will have to put up with me again!
> 
> I do tend to post EVERYTHING in my journal, I canny help it. Miss Waffle-Alot here :blush:
> 
> Going well! Got MW appt on Tuesday so looking forward to that. My sickness buggered off a few weeks ago. Been getting lots of stretching pains, etc. Today noticed the very sore boobs are getting better so hopefully it'll continue to ease off before they have yet another mad growth. Already gone up a cup size :dohh:
> 
> How's you? :hugs:Click to expand...

Lucky you! Well, I would consider going up a siza lucky anyways, lol! I never did my whole pregnancy with Aden. I was really looking forward to it too. Totally got jacked there. Glad you have been feeling well, one less thing to have to deal with right now.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> So Aden and I were off to work this morning. Got on the roads and they were BAD. So I called and said I wasn't gonna come in. It's a half hour drive to work normally, so a ways to go. The roads are so icy and snow packed I didn't want to chance it. So, I turned around and am on my merry way back home when the car behind me starts to lose control on the ice and veers into oncoming traffic, then back in my lane, then back into oncoming traffic, then into the ditch behind me. I was SO scared, I thought a big accident was coming. Thankfully no one was hurt and all they will need is a tow out of the ditch. It could have been much worse. I hate winter. Still shaking yet as I type this!
> 
> Scary stuff Moter! I'm glad your both ok :hugs:
> Pinky I'm excited to see what your temp is tomorrow!
> Sarah hope your well?! And feeling more relaxed this cycle.
> I had acupuncture this morning! Basically she stuck needles in me and left me for an hour in a cold room in my underwear!! She wants me to cut out wheat and diary and eat oily fish!! I hate fish so much and love anything with wheat and diary :(
> I then spent the afternoon with my pregnant friend who is due in4 days time!!
> Spending tomorrow getting a hand and arm massage with my 8 month pregnant friend :wacko:
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Boo for the pregnant ladies being all aorund you atm!! Did the acupuncture make you feel more relaxed though?
> 
> I am fine thankyou! Matt and I had a lovely day walking doggies from the small rescue centre where we got our doggy from....it was lovely!Click to expand...

Oh that is so nice of you to do that! I bet all those dogs wish they could go home with you, haha!


----------



## moter98

Sarah, cd18! That means you are dpo. Come in stress free bfp!!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Sarah, cd18! That means you are dpo. Come in stress free bfp!!

ohh guess that make me 5ish dpo then ;)

Yup defo wouldnt mind that stresfree bfp! Im giving up the temping and opking and stressing again next cycle too. Im done. Enjoying it more now!

Pinky stop freaking my love. It doesnt matter at the end of the day if you have a bunch of symptoms or none at all. It wont impact the end result. Im no longer a believer in SS...so breath in and out slow and relax. AF is not coming in the morning x


----------



## moter98

Your bfp could be just around the corner now Sarah! I will be right behind you, just have to o yet, lol


----------



## Faythe

Noo I don't want to go up any more sizes. I'll be in a H + otherwise :wacko:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Noo I don't want to go up any more sizes. I'll be in a H + otherwise :wacko:

Oh, haha! I have nowhere to go but up.


----------



## Faythe

Swap?! Seriously mine drive me nuts


----------



## moter98

Naw, I'm actually ok with it. I don't have any back problems or soreness issues. It's never bothered me really having small bbs. You can keep yours, haha.


----------



## Pinky32

af was due this morning - no signs of her and i normally wake up with her


----------



## Faythe

That's good m'dear!


----------



## Pinky32

yeah it is
still bfn though

i think its just my body playing with me - this cycle i started taking b6 and baby aspirin - so maybe thats what gave me the high temps, hot flushes, nausea, vomitting :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

Why taking baby aspirin?


----------



## Pinky32

it helps with the lining of the uterus


----------



## Faythe

Thins it out for those who have had chemicals/mc's because the egg can't implant properly.


----------



## Pinky32

i spoke to my doc about it


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> af was due this morning - no signs of her and i normally wake up with her

Thats good news!


----------



## Pinky32

no af no bfp limboland! lol


----------



## Faythe

Some girls in testing section haven't gotten their BFP's until 20dpo! So have hope :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

Faythe said:


> Some girls in testing section haven't gotten their BFP's until 20dpo! So have hope :hugs:

That's right! Your not out until af shows her ugly face and hopefully she won't!! 
Hi Faythe! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

20!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> af was due this morning - no signs of her and i normally wake up with her

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faythe

Hi Rooster! How's you hon? xxx

Allo Sarah! :hugs: xxx


----------



## rooster100

I'm ok thanks faythe! Hope your ok and so is the little one :) 
Hi sarah keeping all limbs crossed for you xxx


----------



## moter98

Ok all you tea drinkers! I am venturing into the world of tea and want to know what are your favorite flavors?


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Hi Rooster! How's you hon? xxx
> 
> Allo Sarah! :hugs: xxx

Hey chicken!

Blimey Miss 10weeks!!! How bloody quick is that going?!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Ok all you tea drinkers! I am venturing into the world of tea and want to know what are your favorite flavors?

Ohhhh we are so turning you british!

I just drink plain Tetley Tea...though Liptons Vanilla Tea is AMAZING. I miss that :( :cry:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Ok all you tea drinkers! I am venturing into the world of tea and want to know what are your favorite flavors?

i just drink normal tea but there is a fruit tea called summer fruits which smells and tastes like hot cherry pie nomnomnom


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Ok all you tea drinkers! I am venturing into the world of tea and want to know what are your favorite flavors?
> 
> Ohhhh we are so turning you british!
> 
> I just drink plain Tetley Tea...though Liptons Vanilla Tea is AMAZING. I miss that :( :cry:Click to expand...

I have just come from the store and got green tea, and get this, red velvet chocolate tea!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Ok all you tea drinkers! I am venturing into the world of tea and want to know what are your favorite flavors?
> 
> i just drink normal tea but there is a fruit tea called summer fruits which smells and tastes like hot cherry pie nomnomnomClick to expand...

What is normal tea? There were so many flavor choices my head was spinning!


----------



## Faythe

My fave teas:

Earl Grey
Rosehip
Peppermint
Chamomile 
Good old english breakfast tea :)


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> My fave teas:
> 
> Earl Grey
> Rosehip
> Peppermint
> Chamomile
> Good old english breakfast tea :)

Thanks! I will have to try them all


----------



## Pinky32

green tea is lovely - i like the leaves more than the green tea,tea bags

here we have plain tea and then flavoured tea

when i was in USA all i could find that was close to "normal tea" was liptons tea


----------



## Faythe

I really do love Earl Grey :D

My other fave is Chamomile, Vanilla and Honey. Mmmmmm!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> green tea is lovely - i like the leaves more than the green tea,tea bags
> 
> here we have plain tea and then flavoured tea
> 
> when i was in USA all i could find that was close to "normal tea" was liptons tea

Yep. All I saw was flavored tea.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I really do love Earl Grey :D
> 
> My other fave is Chamomile, Vanilla and Honey. Mmmmmm!

I will have to see if we have earl grey here. I know I saw chamomile and vanilla


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> My fave teas:
> 
> Earl Grey
> Rosehip
> Peppermint
> Chamomile
> Good old english breakfast tea :)
> 
> Thanks! I will have to try them allClick to expand...

I only drink English breakfast tea and lots of it!! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

tesco's do one called Builders Brew lovely


----------



## Faythe

Chamomile is great for headaches and tummy spasms, and tastes so good.

I vote we all post Tina some teabags :haha:


----------



## moter98

Oh, I think I am coming around to tea. Cardamom cinnamon is delicious!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> My fave teas:
> 
> Earl Grey
> Rosehip
> Peppermint
> Chamomile
> Good old english breakfast tea :)
> 
> Thanks! I will have to try them allClick to expand...
> 
> I only drink English breakfast tea and lots of it!! XxClick to expand...

What does that kind taste like?


----------



## moter98

This might be a stupid question, but do I leave the tea ba in or take it out when I drink it, lol


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Chamomile is great for headaches and tummy spasms, and tastes so good.
> 
> I vote we all post Tina some teabags :haha:

I've got chamomile on the grocery list!


----------



## Pinky32

english breakfast is a smooth version of our everyday tea

you can leave the bag in if you like it strong, or take the bag out when its got to a strength that you like
hmmmmmm nomnomnom i love anything with cinnamon in


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> english breakfast is a smooth version of our everyday tea
> 
> you can leave the bag in if you like it strong, or take the bag out when its got to a strength that you like
> hmmmmmm nomnomnom i love anything with cinnamon in

thanks!


----------



## Faythe

I also like after dinner teas too!


----------



## Pinky32

lol i was just about to say someone brought me the set of breakfast, lunchtime and after dinner tea

i havent looked but i would imagine the after dinner would have less caffeine in it or its lighter in taste

for some reason im drinking decaf tea and cant taste any difference


----------



## Faythe

I don't drink the after dinner tea at the mojo due to the stuff in it but it does taste damn good


----------



## moter98

i would prefer decaf tea cause i don't like to drink too much caffeine. my morning coffee has enough of it,lol! i would like to drink tea just during afternoons for now. will have to see how much i being to like it. :) do you all sweeten your tea?


----------



## Pinky32

well fingers crossed i'll be asking what i have to stop drinking and eating soon eeek!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> well fingers crossed i'll be asking what i have to stop drinking and eating soon eeek!

FX!!!! I am a wealth of information there. I researched it a ton when I was preggy with aden.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> i would prefer decaf tea cause i don't like to drink too much caffeine. my morning coffee has enough of it,lol! i would like to drink tea just during afternoons for now. will have to see how much i being to like it. :) do you all sweeten your tea?

boring i know but i watched a programme yearssssss ago and it said that the caffeine in tea is different to that in coffee plus its a lot less than coffee

EDIT: Forgot to answer - no i dont take sweeteners


----------



## Faythe

I never sweeten my tea :)


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i would prefer decaf tea cause i don't like to drink too much caffeine. my morning coffee has enough of it,lol! i would like to drink tea just during afternoons for now. will have to see how much i being to like it. :) do you all sweeten your tea?
> 
> boring i know but i watched a programme yearssssss ago and it said that the caffeine in tea is different to that in coffee plus its a lot less than coffee
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to answer - no i dont take sweetenersClick to expand...

yes, it depends on the tea. green tea has about 30mg, black tea about 50mg. while 1 tablespoon of coffee has 100mg. 1Tbsp makes one cup coffee


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I never sweeten my tea :)

i don't think i will be able to drink yet without sweetening it.


----------



## Faythe

I used to take 2 sugars in my english tea but Chris forbid it so I've been sugar free for nearly 3 years now


----------



## Pinky32

i cant imagine sugar in green or fruit tea


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I used to take 2 sugars in my english tea but Chris forbid it so I've been sugar free for nearly 3 years now

lol! i use only natural sweeteners. for my coffee i use pure stevia extract. no calories, no chemicals, all natural. it's really good. we americans are bombarded with sweets so i am detoxing myself at the moment from sugars. since the clean eating i'm finding foods i used to eat much too sweet. (i accidendtly drank my dh sugar laden coffee and cream coffee this morning)


----------



## rooster100

I went to America when I was 21 for two weeks and put on a stone!! The portions are massive there! Was yummy though!! 
Never have sugar in my tea :) 
No af yet pinky?!? Thinking of you! When I woke up for work at 6 this morning the first thing I thought was ' I wonder if pinkys temps are still high?' no joke that was my first thought! X


----------



## Faythe

Never been to America but everyone I know says the portions are massive


----------



## Pinky32

i nearly moved there rachael - my cousin lives there and ive been a few times and loved it and loved the pple!

nope no af - in 2 hours 26 mins i will be LATE!!!! eekkkk

Tina - do you have a chinese store near you - thats where i get my green tea leaves and oolong tea from - drink both black


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> I went to America when I was 21 for two weeks and put on a stone!! The portions are massive there! Was yummy though!!
> Never have sugar in my tea :)
> No af yet pinky?!? Thinking of you! When I woke up for work at 6 this morning the first thing I thought was ' I wonder if pinkys temps are still high?' no joke that was my first thought! X

rooster, that is so funny, that was my first thought too this morning! i wonder if pinky's temps are high and she's posted a bfp pic!

in the u.s. EVERYTHING is super sized at restaurants. way too much food. and there is so much added sugar and salt to our processed foods. it's time for a change here. my family is making it and i hope others will follow.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Never been to America but everyone I know says the portions are massive

i have never been anywhere and guess i just thought it was the same everywhere! not the case since 50% of americans suffer from heart disease and 30% from cancer. more than anywhere else in the entire world! that's enough to make me sit up and take notice.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i nearly moved there rachael - my cousin lives there and ive been a few times and loved it and loved the pple!
> 
> nope no af - in 2 hours 26 mins i will be LATE!!!! eekkkk
> 
> Tina - do you have a chinese store near you - thats where i get my green tea leaves and oolong tea from - drink both black

i know a great state you can move to pinky! it's only cold for half the year. you will get used to it. :)
no, we don't have a chinese store here. i'm sure i could order it online though


----------



## Faythe

I can barely get through a restaurant meal portion here in the UK so no way would I get through anything in the US!!


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> I went to America when I was 21 for two weeks and put on a stone!! The portions are massive there! Was yummy though!!
> Never have sugar in my tea :)
> No af yet pinky?!? Thinking of you! When I woke up for work at 6 this morning the first thing I thought was ' I wonder if pinkys temps are still high?' no joke that was my first thought! X

awww rachael thats so lovely of you

xx



moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> I went to America when I was 21 for two weeks and put on a stone!! The portions are massive there! Was yummy though!!
> Never have sugar in my tea :)
> No af yet pinky?!? Thinking of you! When I woke up for work at 6 this morning the first thing I thought was ' I wonder if pinkys temps are still high?' no joke that was my first thought! X
> 
> rooster, that is so funny, that was my first thought too this morning! i wonder if pinky's temps are high and she's posted a bfp pic!
> 
> in the u.s. EVERYTHING is super sized at restaurants. way too much food. and there is so much added sugar and salt to our processed foods. it's time for a change here. my family is making it and i hope others will follow.Click to expand...

awwww tina

xx

i feel like im a disappointment

oh well theres always tomorrow

my body is burning to touch but i feel quite comfortable, although heating is off and window is open


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I can barely get through a restaurant meal portion here in the UK so no way would I get through anything in the US!!

we always take half home for another meal. a lot of places serve you bread before hand, then you get a soup or salad, THEN your meal. it's a lot of food.


----------



## Faythe

I don't know how anyone manages a 3 course meal!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I don't know how anyone manages a 3 course meal!

when i was just in college i gained 20 pounds and would eat supersized mcdonald's all the time! i can stretch my stomach out enough to eat that much and used to do that all the time until i got too big and my health suffered. then i changed my ways and now can't imagine eating all of that!


----------



## Faythe

How? Just how? Didn't you ever feel like you might go bang? lol


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> How? Just how? Didn't you ever feel like you might go bang? lol

nope. i slowly started to eat more - not noticing it - until one day i realized i was eating a double cheeseburger, super sized fries and still wanted to eat more! i was just eating the wrong foods. these types of foods are so loaded with sugar and salt and not enough nutrients that they get you addicted to them and just want more and more.


----------



## Faythe

Wow. Good thing you realised!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Wow. Good thing you realised!

yep. it was the pants sizes going up so fast. when i took out my summer clothes from the last year and couldn't get into them anymore i knew i had to make a change.


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> i cant imagine sugar in green or fruit tea

I have 2 sugars in my fruit herbal tea. Can't bare it without


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i cant imagine sugar in green or fruit tea
> 
> I have 2 sugars in my fruit herbal tea. Can't bare it withoutClick to expand...

wow sweet tooth!!!!


----------



## Faythe

Good on you Tina! It's easy to let things slip.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Good on you Tina! It's easy to let things slip.

yes it is!


----------



## rooster100

Trying to get up for work! I'm so tired! X


----------



## moter98

Come on rooster, you can do it! I'm cheering for you!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Ok all you tea drinkers! I am venturing into the world of tea and want to know what are your favorite flavors?
> 
> Ohhhh we are so turning you british!
> 
> I just drink plain Tetley Tea...though Liptons Vanilla Tea is AMAZING. I miss that :( :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I have just come from the store and got green tea, and get this, red velvet chocolate tea!Click to expand...

Hmmm ok im officially jealous of the red velvet chocolate tea...how was it?! :D


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> My fave teas:
> 
> Earl Grey
> Rosehip
> Peppermint
> Chamomile
> Good old english breakfast tea :)

#Ohhh english breakfast and earl grey is lots of nomnom!!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> well fingers crossed i'll be asking what i have to stop drinking and eating soon eeek!
> 
> FX!!!! I am a wealth of information there. I researched it a ton when I was preggy with aden.Click to expand...

I know who will be my guru when i get my bfp then!! :D


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Never been to America but everyone I know says the portions are massive
> 
> i have never been anywhere and guess i just thought it was the same everywhere! not the case since 50% of americans suffer from heart disease and 30% from cancer. more than anywhere else in the entire world! that's enough to make me sit up and take notice.Click to expand...

Oh defo not the same over here.

I remember when I was over there visiting my boyfriend at the times family (he was from ny) in NJ we were out at the restaurants/diners loads. I was in shock every single meal. Never seen anyhting so big in my life!!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Ok all you tea drinkers! I am venturing into the world of tea and want to know what are your favorite flavors?
> 
> Ohhhh we are so turning you british!
> 
> I just drink plain Tetley Tea...though Liptons Vanilla Tea is AMAZING. I miss that :( :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I have just come from the store and got green tea, and get this, red velvet chocolate tea!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm ok im officially jealous of the red velvet chocolate tea...how was it?! :DClick to expand...

it was horrible! nowhere near what i thought it would taste like


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> well fingers crossed i'll be asking what i have to stop drinking and eating soon eeek!
> 
> FX!!!! I am a wealth of information there. I researched it a ton when I was preggy with aden.Click to expand...
> 
> I know who will be my guru when i get my bfp then!! :DClick to expand...

lol! at your service


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Never been to America but everyone I know says the portions are massive
> 
> i have never been anywhere and guess i just thought it was the same everywhere! not the case since 50% of americans suffer from heart disease and 30% from cancer. more than anywhere else in the entire world! that's enough to make me sit up and take notice.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh defo not the same over here.
> 
> I remember when I was over there visiting my boyfriend at the times family (he was from ny) in NJ we were out at the restaurants/diners loads. I was in shock every single meal. Never seen anyhting so big in my life!!Click to expand...

i think it's all about the big companies making billions. they stuff everyone full of sugar and trans fat because they are addicting and will have you coming back for more and more often because they never quite satisfy you. Foods made with these ingredients are also a lot cheaper too. Big corporations are making huge bank off americans!


----------



## moter98

I am really loving my glass basal thermometer! My temps seem to be more stable and accurate compared to my old digital one. The digital one had huge fluctuations day to day. And it's silent. :)


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Ok all you tea drinkers! I am venturing into the world of tea and want to know what are your favorite flavors?
> 
> Ohhhh we are so turning you british!
> 
> I just drink plain Tetley Tea...though Liptons Vanilla Tea is AMAZING. I miss that :( :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I have just come from the store and got green tea, and get this, red velvet chocolate tea!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm ok im officially jealous of the red velvet chocolate tea...how was it?! :DClick to expand...
> 
> it was horrible! nowhere near what i thought it would taste likeClick to expand...

Suddenly im not jealous anymore!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Never been to America but everyone I know says the portions are massive
> 
> i have never been anywhere and guess i just thought it was the same everywhere! not the case since 50% of americans suffer from heart disease and 30% from cancer. more than anywhere else in the entire world! that's enough to make me sit up and take notice.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh defo not the same over here.
> 
> I remember when I was over there visiting my boyfriend at the times family (he was from ny) in NJ we were out at the restaurants/diners loads. I was in shock every single meal. Never seen anyhting so big in my life!!Click to expand...
> 
> i think it's all about the big companies making billions. they stuff everyone full of sugar and trans fat because they are addicting and will have you coming back for more and more often because they never quite satisfy you. Foods made with these ingredients are also a lot cheaper too. Big corporations are making huge bank off americans!Click to expand...

Its sad too. Matt and I watched Supersize me again for the third time a few weeks ago. It was amazing to see the transformation that poor guy had. It did sort of make me go to mcdonalds afterwards though...woops!!!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> I am really loving my glass basal thermometer! My temps seem to be more stable and accurate compared to my old digital one. The digital one had huge fluctuations day to day. And it's silent. :)

Thats good news!!! Im glad its doing a good job. Its a bit surprising thjough...if anything I would have thought the digital one would have been more reliable!

Not long till OV! :happydance:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Never been to America but everyone I know says the portions are massive
> 
> i have never been anywhere and guess i just thought it was the same everywhere! not the case since 50% of americans suffer from heart disease and 30% from cancer. more than anywhere else in the entire world! that's enough to make me sit up and take notice.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh defo not the same over here.
> 
> I remember when I was over there visiting my boyfriend at the times family (he was from ny) in NJ we were out at the restaurants/diners loads. I was in shock every single meal. Never seen anyhting so big in my life!!Click to expand...
> 
> i think it's all about the big companies making billions. they stuff everyone full of sugar and trans fat because they are addicting and will have you coming back for more and more often because they never quite satisfy you. Foods made with these ingredients are also a lot cheaper too. Big corporations are making huge bank off americans!Click to expand...
> 
> Its sad too. Matt and I watched Supersize me again for the third time a few weeks ago. It was amazing to see the transformation that poor guy had. It did sort of make me go to mcdonalds afterwards though...woops!!!Click to expand...

i watched that too years ago! that was totally me when i gained all my weight. i would literally eat fast food 3 times a day. it really does a number on your figure and especially your health. i had trouble breathing a lot, my chest always felt heavy.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I am really loving my glass basal thermometer! My temps seem to be more stable and accurate compared to my old digital one. The digital one had huge fluctuations day to day. And it's silent. :)
> 
> Thats good news!!! Im glad its doing a good job. Its a bit surprising thjough...if anything I would have thought the digital one would have been more reliable!
> 
> Not long till OV! :happydance:Click to expand...

maybe it was just the digital i have, but it hasn''t been the most accurate. i could take my temp 3 times in a row and get anywhere from a .3-1 degree difference!
i think o is just around the corner by all my cp and cm signs, but my opk's are still very faint. (i usually see a progession)


----------



## rooster100

Finally finished work!! Hope everyone is ok today? Where's pinky??! 
I'm a little nervous now about not using opks this cycle but then I have to remember they have made no difference the last 8 cycles! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

im here rachael

glad youve finished work - have some dinner, nice long bath and relax for a bit


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Never been to America but everyone I know says the portions are massive
> 
> i have never been anywhere and guess i just thought it was the same everywhere! not the case since 50% of americans suffer from heart disease and 30% from cancer. more than anywhere else in the entire world! that's enough to make me sit up and take notice.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh defo not the same over here.
> 
> I remember when I was over there visiting my boyfriend at the times family (he was from ny) in NJ we were out at the restaurants/diners loads. I was in shock every single meal. Never seen anyhting so big in my life!!Click to expand...
> 
> i think it's all about the big companies making billions. they stuff everyone full of sugar and trans fat because they are addicting and will have you coming back for more and more often because they never quite satisfy you. Foods made with these ingredients are also a lot cheaper too. Big corporations are making huge bank off americans!Click to expand...
> 
> Its sad too. Matt and I watched Supersize me again for the third time a few weeks ago. It was amazing to see the transformation that poor guy had. It did sort of make me go to mcdonalds afterwards though...woops!!!Click to expand...
> 
> i watched that too years ago! that was totally me when i gained all my weight. i would literally eat fast food 3 times a day. it really does a number on your figure and especially your health. i had trouble breathing a lot, my chest always felt heavy.Click to expand...

I wish giving up food would sort out my problems lol. To be honest I have an underactive thyroid and I gained weight with it, and struggle to get it off. I eat healthy and normal sized portions most the time and am on meds every day for the rest of my life, but it still doesnt seem to help with loosing weight! Guttered!

You know what...I dunno how you did it lol! I saw those supersize fries on that documentary and thats a hella lot of fries!!! And the drink was mahoosive! How do you even pick that up when its full?!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I am really loving my glass basal thermometer! My temps seem to be more stable and accurate compared to my old digital one. The digital one had huge fluctuations day to day. And it's silent. :)
> 
> Thats good news!!! Im glad its doing a good job. Its a bit surprising thjough...if anything I would have thought the digital one would have been more reliable!
> 
> Not long till OV! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> maybe it was just the digital i have, but it hasn''t been the most accurate. i could take my temp 3 times in a row and get anywhere from a .3-1 degree difference!
> i think o is just around the corner by all my cp and cm signs, but my opk's are still very faint. (i usually see a progession)Click to expand...

I bet it starts getting darker then in the next few days...exciting!! Youre about to come into the tww and ill be getting ready to come out of it! Charlotte will have her bfp by then too :D :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Finally finished work!! Hope everyone is ok today? Where's pinky??!
> I'm a little nervous now about not using opks this cycle but then I have to remember they have made no difference the last 8 cycles! Xx

If I were you id just concentrate on the fact that they made no difference  When youre tracking you learn to get a good feel for your body anyway and I knew when I was ovulating this cycle despite not tracking a thing!

Having a cycle without tracking will do you good my love!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Never been to America but everyone I know says the portions are massive
> 
> i have never been anywhere and guess i just thought it was the same everywhere! not the case since 50% of americans suffer from heart disease and 30% from cancer. more than anywhere else in the entire world! that's enough to make me sit up and take notice.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh defo not the same over here.
> 
> I remember when I was over there visiting my boyfriend at the times family (he was from ny) in NJ we were out at the restaurants/diners loads. I was in shock every single meal. Never seen anyhting so big in my life!!Click to expand...
> 
> i think it's all about the big companies making billions. they stuff everyone full of sugar and trans fat because they are addicting and will have you coming back for more and more often because they never quite satisfy you. Foods made with these ingredients are also a lot cheaper too. Big corporations are making huge bank off americans!Click to expand...
> 
> Its sad too. Matt and I watched Supersize me again for the third time a few weeks ago. It was amazing to see the transformation that poor guy had. It did sort of make me go to mcdonalds afterwards though...woops!!!Click to expand...
> 
> i watched that too years ago! that was totally me when i gained all my weight. i would literally eat fast food 3 times a day. it really does a number on your figure and especially your health. i had trouble breathing a lot, my chest always felt heavy.Click to expand...
> 
> I wish giving up food would sort out my problems lol. To be honest I have an underactive thyroid and I gained weight with it, and struggle to get it off. I eat healthy and normal sized portions most the time and am on meds every day for the rest of my life, but it still doesnt seem to help with loosing weight! Guttered!
> 
> You know what...I dunno how you did it lol! I saw those supersize fries on that documentary and thats a hella lot of fries!!! And the drink was mahoosive! How do you even pick that up when its full?!Click to expand...

my mom has underactive thyroid too! she orginally had overactive, then they gave her radiation to kill it and now she takes medication for underactive. she eats like a bird and can't lose weight she says. that's just not fair, right? you do everything right and it doesn't even matter. 

you know what, i don't know how i did it either,lol! now i can't even finish eating a regular sized meal.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I am really loving my glass basal thermometer! My temps seem to be more stable and accurate compared to my old digital one. The digital one had huge fluctuations day to day. And it's silent. :)
> 
> Thats good news!!! Im glad its doing a good job. Its a bit surprising thjough...if anything I would have thought the digital one would have been more reliable!
> 
> Not long till OV! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> maybe it was just the digital i have, but it hasn''t been the most accurate. i could take my temp 3 times in a row and get anywhere from a .3-1 degree difference!
> i think o is just around the corner by all my cp and cm signs, but my opk's are still very faint. (i usually see a progession)Click to expand...
> 
> I bet it starts getting darker then in the next few days...exciting!! Youre about to come into the tww and ill be getting ready to come out of it! Charlotte will have her bfp by then too :D :happydance:Click to expand...

yes, that's right! my bfp will be 1-2 weeks behind yours and charlotte's!


----------



## Pinky32

ooooh that would be great tina

then i;ll be right behind you with mine xx


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ooooh that would be great tina
> 
> then i;ll be right behind you with mine xx

no, right in front of me. hello, you are 12 dpo


----------



## Pinky32

hello - nothings happening :cry:


----------



## moter98

you will just have to hurry up and wait


----------



## Pinky32

hurry up and wait :wacko:


----------



## moter98

torture


----------



## moter98

hmmm, which flavor decaf coffee should i buy. french toast, chocolate mint, s'mores, caramel cream, coconut, german chocolate, irish cream, double dutch fudge, caramel apple, swiss mocha, english toffee, vermont maple, cinnamon supreme, or sinful sundae.
i want them ALL!


----------



## Pinky32

:cry: i think its the not knowing whats going to happen thats the killer

if i knew for definate one way or the other, id be ok


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> hmmm, which flavor decaf coffee should i buy. french toast, chocolate mint, s'mores, caramel cream, coconut, german chocolate, irish cream, double dutch fudge, caramel apple, swiss mocha, english toffee, vermont maple, cinnamon supreme, or sinful sundae.
> i want them ALL!

cinnamon supreme or caramel apple ooooooh english toffee


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> :cry: i think its the not knowing whats going to happen thats the killer
> 
> if i knew for definate one way or the other, id be ok

yeah, it's a horrible time, the later part of the tww.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> hmmm, which flavor decaf coffee should i buy. french toast, chocolate mint, s'mores, caramel cream, coconut, german chocolate, irish cream, double dutch fudge, caramel apple, swiss mocha, english toffee, vermont maple, cinnamon supreme, or sinful sundae.
> i want them ALL!
> 
> cinnamon supreme or caramel apple ooooooh english toffeeClick to expand...

mmmmmmm


----------



## Pinky32

i guess im just not used to waiting more than 11 days for an answer


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i guess im just not used to waiting more than 11 days for an answer

you are now 13dpo!


----------



## moter98

ok, i got chocolate mint, caramel cream and vermont maple. i cant wait to get it in the mail!


----------



## Pinky32

all sound nice, apart from the coffee bit :rofl:

oooooh look im 13dpo !


----------



## moter98

haha! the coffee bit is kinda a big part of it.

off topic, but, restaurants here, if they offer fruit, which a lot don't, charge extra for it. do they where you live too?


----------



## Pinky32

ive never liked coffee - i cant get past the smell - makes me feel sick

yes - most of our restaurants dont offer fruit but cafes do, they have a bowl on the counter with the smallest saddest looking fruit youve ever seen and they charge for it - normally not a lot of money but more than its worth

in our local supermarket they have a cafe and the fruit they sell there is shameful considering there is a supermarket full of the stuff


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ive never liked coffee - i cant get past the smell - makes me feel sick
> 
> yes - most of our restaurants dont offer fruit but cafes do, they have a bowl on the counter with the smallest saddest looking fruit youve ever seen and they charge for it - normally not a lot of money but more than its worth
> 
> in our local supermarket they have a cafe and the fruit they sell there is shameful considering there is a supermarket full of the stuff

i loved the smell of coffee long before i liked the taste. just always have.

it must be just cause fruit costs more then.


----------



## Pinky32

my mum only drinks coffee so one time we went out and we stopped at costa coffee and sat outside - i went in to order and had to put my hand over my mouth as i was gagging lol

never been in one since lol


----------



## moter98

Lol! I used to hate the taste until last year when me and dh went on vacation. We went to breakfast and the lady filled up my cup without asking do I tried it. I put my own sugar and cream in, more than most people do, and realized I love coffee!


----------



## Pinky32

no i just cant do it

even if i get past the smell, to me it tastes bitter but if i put sugar in it, it then tastes bitter with sweet sugar yuk

give me a good ole cuppa tea anyday


----------



## moter98

You gotta have sugar and cream/milk with it, not just sugar!


----------



## Pinky32

ive tried it with milk

i was about 6 or 7

never again


----------



## moter98

:growlmad:


Pinky32 said:


> ive tried it with milk
> 
> i was about 6 or 7
> 
> never again

:dohh:
Well, at least you won't have to worry about switching to decaf when you get your bfp


----------



## Pinky32

lol thats true

right its now 2.40am - need to go to bed to see what surprise my temps have got for me in the morning

night night hunny - enjoy your tea

xx


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> lol thats true
> 
> right its now 2.40am - need to go to bed to see what surprise my temps have got for me in the morning
> 
> night night hunny - enjoy your tea
> 
> xx

Night and good luck!
I think I will have my cinnamon tea every night after dinner, yum! And after lunch and breakfast too lol


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol thats true
> 
> right its now 2.40am - need to go to bed to see what surprise my temps have got for me in the morning
> 
> night night hunny - enjoy your tea
> 
> xx
> 
> Night and good luck!
> I think I will have my cinnamon tea every night after dinner, yum! And after lunch and breakfast too lolClick to expand...

Well done Moter we will make you into an English lady!! 
How's everyone today?! 
Pinky any news? 
I'm day 7 now so the :sex: has started! I was told by a fertility specialist to bd every other day from say 8-19! That way your totally covered so will try that this month! I know when I get the EWCM I will want to bd more but I need to relax! Going to yoga later and listening to my hypno tapes daily! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Never been to America but everyone I know says the portions are massive
> 
> i have never been anywhere and guess i just thought it was the same everywhere! not the case since 50% of americans suffer from heart disease and 30% from cancer. more than anywhere else in the entire world! that's enough to make me sit up and take notice.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh defo not the same over here.
> 
> I remember when I was over there visiting my boyfriend at the times family (he was from ny) in NJ we were out at the restaurants/diners loads. I was in shock every single meal. Never seen anyhting so big in my life!!Click to expand...
> 
> i think it's all about the big companies making billions. they stuff everyone full of sugar and trans fat because they are addicting and will have you coming back for more and more often because they never quite satisfy you. Foods made with these ingredients are also a lot cheaper too. Big corporations are making huge bank off americans!Click to expand...
> 
> Its sad too. Matt and I watched Supersize me again for the third time a few weeks ago. It was amazing to see the transformation that poor guy had. It did sort of make me go to mcdonalds afterwards though...woops!!!Click to expand...
> 
> i watched that too years ago! that was totally me when i gained all my weight. i would literally eat fast food 3 times a day. it really does a number on your figure and especially your health. i had trouble breathing a lot, my chest always felt heavy.Click to expand...
> 
> I wish giving up food would sort out my problems lol. To be honest I have an underactive thyroid and I gained weight with it, and struggle to get it off. I eat healthy and normal sized portions most the time and am on meds every day for the rest of my life, but it still doesnt seem to help with loosing weight! Guttered!
> 
> You know what...I dunno how you did it lol! I saw those supersize fries on that documentary and thats a hella lot of fries!!! And the drink was mahoosive! How do you even pick that up when its full?!Click to expand...
> 
> my mom has underactive thyroid too! she orginally had overactive, then they gave her radiation to kill it and now she takes medication for underactive. she eats like a bird and can't lose weight she says. that's just not fair, right? you do everything right and it doesn't even matter.
> 
> you know what, i don't know how i did it either,lol! now i can't even finish eating a regular sized meal.Click to expand...

Your poor mom! Mind you, atleast its under control now. I had mine for years before it was picked up!

It was the McDiction honey! It turns you into a McZombie!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> hmmm, which flavor decaf coffee should i buy. french toast, chocolate mint, s'mores, caramel cream, coconut, german chocolate, irish cream, double dutch fudge, caramel apple, swiss mocha, english toffee, vermont maple, cinnamon supreme, or sinful sundae.
> i want them ALL!

I think I just had sex in my mind reading that list!! Nomnomnom!!! Cinnamon supreme sounds amazing...so does coconut though!

Which did you get?


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> :cry: i think its the not knowing whats going to happen thats the killer
> 
> if i knew for definate one way or the other, id be ok

I think Tina had it right when she said the one word best used to describe this point - Torture. Its bloody awful. Youll get your answer in the next couple of days honey...and in the meantime we are here for you x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i guess im just not used to waiting more than 11 days for an answer

I think whatever happens at this point, youll come out of it with either a bfp, or the knowledge of how long your LP most likely is without the AC. OFC im hoping for the latter though :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Lol! I used to hate the taste until last year when me and dh went on vacation. We went to breakfast and the lady filled up my cup without asking do I tried it. I put my own sugar and cream in, more than most people do, and realized I love coffee!

I have a Starbucks addiction lol. For my birthday I asked matt for a coffee bean grinder and some coffee beans from starbucks!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol thats true
> 
> right its now 2.40am - need to go to bed to see what surprise my temps have got for me in the morning
> 
> night night hunny - enjoy your tea
> 
> xx
> 
> Night and good luck!
> I think I will have my cinnamon tea every night after dinner, yum! And after lunch and breakfast too lolClick to expand...
> 
> Well done Moter we will make you into an English lady!!
> How's everyone today?!
> Pinky any news?
> I'm day 7 now so the :sex: has started! I was told by a fertility specialist to bd every other day from say 8-19! That way your totally covered so will try that this month! I know when I get the EWCM I will want to bd more but I need to relax! Going to yoga later and listening to my hypno tapes daily! XxxClick to expand...

@Yay for sexy time!!! Day 7 already?! WOW! That has gone pretty fast chick. Shame the second half of our cycle doesnt move as fast eh? :D xx


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol thats true
> 
> right its now 2.40am - need to go to bed to see what surprise my temps have got for me in the morning
> 
> night night hunny - enjoy your tea
> 
> xx
> 
> Night and good luck!
> I think I will have my cinnamon tea every night after dinner, yum! And after lunch and breakfast too lolClick to expand...
> 
> Well done Moter we will make you into an English lady!!
> How's everyone today?!
> Pinky any news?
> I'm day 7 now so the :sex: has started! I was told by a fertility specialist to bd every other day from say 8-19! That way your totally covered so will try that this month! I know when I get the EWCM I will want to bd more but I need to relax! Going to yoga later and listening to my hypno tapes daily! XxxClick to expand...
> 
> @Yay for sexy time!!! Day 7 already?! WOW! That has gone pretty fast chick. Shame the second half of our cycle doesnt move as fast eh? :D xxClick to expand...

Ha ha, yeah time stands still in the tww!!where abouts (roughly) are you in your cycle now? X


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol thats true
> 
> right its now 2.40am - need to go to bed to see what surprise my temps have got for me in the morning
> 
> night night hunny - enjoy your tea
> 
> xx
> 
> Night and good luck!
> I think I will have my cinnamon tea every night after dinner, yum! And after lunch and breakfast too lolClick to expand...
> 
> Well done Moter we will make you into an English lady!!
> How's everyone today?!
> Pinky any news?
> I'm day 7 now so the :sex: has started! I was told by a fertility specialist to bd every other day from say 8-19! That way your totally covered so will try that this month! I know when I get the EWCM I will want to bd more but I need to relax! Going to yoga later and listening to my hypno tapes daily! XxxClick to expand...
> 
> @Yay for sexy time!!! Day 7 already?! WOW! That has gone pretty fast chick. Shame the second half of our cycle doesnt move as fast eh? :D xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ha ha, yeah time stands still in the tww!!where abouts (roughly) are you in your cycle now? XClick to expand...

I just sat and worked it out and I think im about 9dpo. Didnt realise I was that far in! Eeek!!!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol thats true
> 
> right its now 2.40am - need to go to bed to see what surprise my temps have got for me in the morning
> 
> night night hunny - enjoy your tea
> 
> xx
> 
> Night and good luck!
> I think I will have my cinnamon tea every night after dinner, yum! And after lunch and breakfast too lolClick to expand...
> 
> Well done Moter we will make you into an English lady!!
> How's everyone today?!
> Pinky any news?
> I'm day 7 now so the :sex: has started! I was told by a fertility specialist to bd every other day from say 8-19! That way your totally covered so will try that this month! I know when I get the EWCM I will want to bd more but I need to relax! Going to yoga later and listening to my hypno tapes daily! XxxClick to expand...

I am being converted, lol!
Cd7 already, woohoo!
Hope the relaxing is working for you. Sounds like a good plan.

Me, still waiting on ov. Any day now it should be


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Never been to America but everyone I know says the portions are massive
> 
> i have never been anywhere and guess i just thought it was the same everywhere! not the case since 50% of americans suffer from heart disease and 30% from cancer. more than anywhere else in the entire world! that's enough to make me sit up and take notice.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh defo not the same over here.
> 
> I remember when I was over there visiting my boyfriend at the times family (he was from ny) in NJ we were out at the restaurants/diners loads. I was in shock every single meal. Never seen anyhting so big in my life!!Click to expand...
> 
> i think it's all about the big companies making billions. they stuff everyone full of sugar and trans fat because they are addicting and will have you coming back for more and more often because they never quite satisfy you. Foods made with these ingredients are also a lot cheaper too. Big corporations are making huge bank off americans!Click to expand...
> 
> Its sad too. Matt and I watched Supersize me again for the third time a few weeks ago. It was amazing to see the transformation that poor guy had. It did sort of make me go to mcdonalds afterwards though...woops!!!Click to expand...
> 
> i watched that too years ago! that was totally me when i gained all my weight. i would literally eat fast food 3 times a day. it really does a number on your figure and especially your health. i had trouble breathing a lot, my chest always felt heavy.Click to expand...
> 
> I wish giving up food would sort out my problems lol. To be honest I have an underactive thyroid and I gained weight with it, and struggle to get it off. I eat healthy and normal sized portions most the time and am on meds every day for the rest of my life, but it still doesnt seem to help with loosing weight! Guttered!
> 
> You know what...I dunno how you did it lol! I saw those supersize fries on that documentary and thats a hella lot of fries!!! And the drink was mahoosive! How do you even pick that up when its full?!Click to expand...
> 
> my mom has underactive thyroid too! she orginally had overactive, then they gave her radiation to kill it and now she takes medication for underactive. she eats like a bird and can't lose weight she says. that's just not fair, right? you do everything right and it doesn't even matter.
> 
> you know what, i don't know how i did it either,lol! now i can't even finish eating a regular sized meal.Click to expand...
> 
> Your poor mom! Mind you, atleast its under control now. I had mine for years before it was picked up!
> 
> It was the McDiction honey! It turns you into a McZombie!Click to expand...

My mom had it for 7 years before they figured it out! She was chronically tired, ate barely nothing to maintain a decent weight and would shake all the time. Once they got it all sorted out she's been fine again. Stupid thyroid problems!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> hmmm, which flavor decaf coffee should i buy. french toast, chocolate mint, s'mores, caramel cream, coconut, german chocolate, irish cream, double dutch fudge, caramel apple, swiss mocha, english toffee, vermont maple, cinnamon supreme, or sinful sundae.
> i want them ALL!
> 
> I think I just had sex in my mind reading that list!! Nomnomnom!!! Cinnamon supreme sounds amazing...so does coconut though!
> 
> Which did you get?Click to expand...

Lol! I'm eventually gonna try every flavor. Yum!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i guess im just not used to waiting more than 11 days for an answer
> 
> I think whatever happens at this point, youll come out of it with either a bfp, or the knowledge of how long your LP most likely is without the AC. OFC im hoping for the latter though :hugs:Click to expand...

you wanted the latter - you got the latter (i think you meant you want the first)

I think af has started


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i guess im just not used to waiting more than 11 days for an answer
> 
> I think whatever happens at this point, youll come out of it with either a bfp, or the knowledge of how long your LP most likely is without the AC. OFC im hoping for the latter though :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> you wanted the latter - you got the latter (i think you meant you want the first)
> 
> I think af has startedClick to expand...

:hugs: really? That sucks :( I'm so sorry to hear that. Are you still in for a chance with march? X


----------



## Faythe

Afternoon ladies!


----------



## moter98

Hi faythe. How the little growing bean doing. I suddenly have the urge to rub your tummy....just kidding, lol!


----------



## Faythe

Good! :)

Midwife appt tomorrow. Really excited :yipee:


----------



## Tryingmybest

booo sorry pinky :(


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Good! :)
> 
> Midwife appt tomorrow. Really excited :yipee:

Woohoo! Are they doing any testing or anything?


----------



## Faythe

They'll test for UTI, take bloods. But won't be to test for hcg or anything like that.

I'll pick my hospital and we'll get my dating scan booked either there and then or i'll get a letter in the post.

Not sure what else will happen.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> They'll test for UTI, take bloods. But won't be to test for hcg or anything like that.
> 
> I'll pick my hospital and we'll get my dating scan booked either there and then or i'll get a letter in the post.
> 
> Not sure what else will happen.

That's probably the least fun one cause you don't get to hear the heartbeat or have an u/s and you have to do bloods. But the rest should be pretty fun!


----------



## Faythe

Might here the HB - depends on MW. I hope I do!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Might here the HB - depends on MW. I hope I do!

Oh really?! Can you here it that early? How many weeks are you again?


----------



## Faythe

10+3 :)

I think it varies on each person. Some ladies in first tri have said they've found HB on doppler at home as early as 9 weeks and others said not.

Guess it probably depends on position of uterus?


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> 10+3 :)
> 
> I think it varies on each person. Some ladies in first tri have said they've found HB on doppler at home as early as 9 weeks and others said not.
> 
> Guess it probably depends on position of uterus?

Oh wow, really?! I didn't hear it at home till about 16 weeks. I do have a tilted uterus though. Can't believe you are 10 weeks already!


----------



## Faythe

I know it's gone so quick!!!


----------



## moter98

Just enjoying my after lunch tea.....what has happened to me, am I turning English now, lol!


----------



## Faythe

English is good!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Never been to America but everyone I know says the portions are massive
> 
> i have never been anywhere and guess i just thought it was the same everywhere! not the case since 50% of americans suffer from heart disease and 30% from cancer. more than anywhere else in the entire world! that's enough to make me sit up and take notice.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh defo not the same over here.
> 
> I remember when I was over there visiting my boyfriend at the times family (he was from ny) in NJ we were out at the restaurants/diners loads. I was in shock every single meal. Never seen anyhting so big in my life!!Click to expand...
> 
> i think it's all about the big companies making billions. they stuff everyone full of sugar and trans fat because they are addicting and will have you coming back for more and more often because they never quite satisfy you. Foods made with these ingredients are also a lot cheaper too. Big corporations are making huge bank off americans!Click to expand...
> 
> Its sad too. Matt and I watched Supersize me again for the third time a few weeks ago. It was amazing to see the transformation that poor guy had. It did sort of make me go to mcdonalds afterwards though...woops!!!Click to expand...
> 
> i watched that too years ago! that was totally me when i gained all my weight. i would literally eat fast food 3 times a day. it really does a number on your figure and especially your health. i had trouble breathing a lot, my chest always felt heavy.Click to expand...
> 
> I wish giving up food would sort out my problems lol. To be honest I have an underactive thyroid and I gained weight with it, and struggle to get it off. I eat healthy and normal sized portions most the time and am on meds every day for the rest of my life, but it still doesnt seem to help with loosing weight! Guttered!
> 
> You know what...I dunno how you did it lol! I saw those supersize fries on that documentary and thats a hella lot of fries!!! And the drink was mahoosive! How do you even pick that up when its full?!Click to expand...
> 
> my mom has underactive thyroid too! she orginally had overactive, then they gave her radiation to kill it and now she takes medication for underactive. she eats like a bird and can't lose weight she says. that's just not fair, right? you do everything right and it doesn't even matter.
> 
> you know what, i don't know how i did it either,lol! now i can't even finish eating a regular sized meal.Click to expand...
> 
> Your poor mom! Mind you, atleast its under control now. I had mine for years before it was picked up!
> 
> It was the McDiction honey! It turns you into a McZombie!Click to expand...
> 
> My mom had it for 7 years before they figured it out! She was chronically tired, ate barely nothing to maintain a decent weight and would shake all the time. Once they got it all sorted out she's been fine again. Stupid thyroid problems!Click to expand...

Agree. I never knew how much trouble a thyroid could cause. On the plus side, I get free prescriptions for life now as a result :thumbup: Not so good that it can cause fertility issues though. 

Not long till you OV! YAY!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i guess im just not used to waiting more than 11 days for an answer
> 
> I think whatever happens at this point, youll come out of it with either a bfp, or the knowledge of how long your LP most likely is without the AC. OFC im hoping for the latter though :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> you wanted the latter - you got the latter (i think you meant you want the first)
> 
> I think af has startedClick to expand...

Ahhh crap...ye obviously I meant the first!

Nooo honey :( I hope its not a full flow and is extremely light. Thats surprisingly quite common, least thats what the hospital told me. 

How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Afternoon ladies!

Evenin!


----------



## Tryingmybest

hey guess what!

I got a faint line on a one step ovulation test. I want to do a cb now and see if I get a smiley!


----------



## Tryingmybest

balls I dont know how to show anyone


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i guess im just not used to waiting more than 11 days for an answer
> 
> I think whatever happens at this point, youll come out of it with either a bfp, or the knowledge of how long your LP most likely is without the AC. OFC im hoping for the latter though :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> you wanted the latter - you got the latter (i think you meant you want the first)
> 
> I think af has startedClick to expand...
> 
> Ahhh crap...ye obviously I meant the first!
> 
> Nooo honey :( I hope its not a full flow and is extremely light. Thats surprisingly quite common, least thats what the hospital told me.
> 
> How are you doing? :hugs:Click to expand...

its very very light - not used a liner yet - its only when i wipe

quite common for what?


----------



## moter98

I'm starting to get impatient for ov. Cd12 and still faint lines. Hoping it's gonna go positive soon.


----------



## sarahuk

Tryingmybest said:


> hey guess what!
> 
> I got a faint line on a one step ovulation test. I want to do a cb now and see if I get a smiley!

Thats great! I dont think youd get a smiley on the cb yet tho  Wait till that line starts to build! :)


----------



## Tryingmybest

sarahuk said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> hey guess what!
> 
> I got a faint line on a one step ovulation test. I want to do a cb now and see if I get a smiley!
> 
> Thats great! I dont think youd get a smiley on the cb yet tho  Wait till that line starts to build! :)Click to expand...

good point! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Those bad boys are expensive..dont want to waste them! x


----------



## moter98

Morning ladies! Well, afternoon now for you probably. I've got a positive opk this morning. Woohoo! It did start to get darker last night, but not by much. Then this morning, BAM, you can't miss it. :) My ov is getting later for some reason. I haven't even taken anything this cycle either. No primrose oil- still sitting in the cupboard unopened - no mucinex either. I'm letting my body do its own thing this cycle.


----------



## Faythe

Might be the clean eating? YAY for positive!


----------



## moter98

Hey, I can't believe I didn't think of that! It very well could be. I have had a major transformation in my health since starting the clean eating. All of my stomach issues, heartburn, ibs, are all gone! Have a ton of energy and not tired much during the day anymore either. It's been great! Slow weight loss but I also haven't got much to lose. I'm 117.8 today woohoo! Hoping it's gonna help my eggy health.


----------



## Faythe

Woo you go girl!!! :yipee:


----------



## Tryingmybest

I got a smiley face!!!!
https://https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s320x320/420859_184179061695876_100003113490434_284305_1172246842_n.jpg

grr no pic


----------



## moter98

That's pounds, not sure the conversion is where you are from?
Day off today too. I'll be poas all day just to see some lines, lol! I'll pretend it's an hpt


----------



## Tryingmybest

https://https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/420859_184179061695876_100003113490434_284305_1172246842_n.jpg


----------



## moter98

Hey faythe, Aden has left you a surprise in his diaper. He said he wants you to change him so you can get some practice!


----------



## Tryingmybest

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hph...95876_100003113490434_284305_1172246842_n.jpg


----------



## Faythe

Haha bit far away for me to do that ner ner! LOL


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hph...95876_100003113490434_284305_1172246842_n.jpg

Woohoo!!!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Haha bit far away for me to do that ner ner! LOL

That's ok. He let me do it for you. He's so funny now. When he's done he looks at me and points to his diaper and says "poop". That means change me right now!


----------



## Faythe

Haha how cute is he?!!


----------



## moter98

He will be even cuter when he learns to use his potty chair. I would love to have him mostly potty trained by the time we have another. Changing one baby's diaper is enough, but bit the end of the world either. I think we will start trying again in a month or so. Hopefully Aden will have a better grasp of it by then


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Morning ladies! Well, afternoon now for you probably. I've got a positive opk this morning. Woohoo! It did start to get darker last night, but not by much. Then this morning, BAM, you can't miss it. :) My ov is getting later for some reason. I haven't even taken anything this cycle either. No primrose oil- still sitting in the cupboard unopened - no mucinex either. I'm letting my body do its own thing this cycle.

Thats great news!!! Soon youll be in the tww then! yay!!!!

Good on you with letting your body do its thang! think its a great thing! :) x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! Well, afternoon now for you probably. I've got a positive opk this morning. Woohoo! It did start to get darker last night, but not by much. Then this morning, BAM, you can't miss it. :) My ov is getting later for some reason. I haven't even taken anything this cycle either. No primrose oil- still sitting in the cupboard unopened - no mucinex either. I'm letting my body do its own thing this cycle.
> 
> Thats great news!!! Soon youll be in the tww then! yay!!!!
> 
> Good on you with letting your body do its thang! think its a great thing! :) xClick to expand...

thanks! i can't wait to be in the tww, woohoo!!


----------



## sarahuk

Tryingmybest said:


> I got a smiley face!!!!
> https://https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s320x320/420859_184179061695876_100003113490434_284305_1172246842_n.jpg
> 
> grr no pic

yay! Go get that headboard rocking girl!! x


----------



## sarahuk

Lol tina youll be coming in just as i go out...guess im passing you the baton! :D x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Lol tina youll be coming in just as i go out...guess im passing you the baton! :D x

haha! when are your testing?


----------



## rooster100

hi girls, so i did something awful today and bought ovulation tests! the clearblue ones for 35 euro!!! idiot! 
Just to let you know i told my accupuncist (if thats the correct term?) that i ovulate early and she said that the reason that i cant get pregnant is that my eggs are not mature enough?! anyone else heard of that? so later ovulation is better but not a short lp! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :brat:
I ovulated 'late' for me last month, day 13 so i hope i ovulate a little later this time. I took an expensive opk just now and there was a faint second line and im only day 8 so i hope i dont ovulate too soon as i also did some reading and its said that its not good to ovulate so early! (am i ranting!)xxx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> hi girls, so i did something awful today and bought ovulation tests! the clearblue ones for 35 euro!!! idiot!
> Just to let you know i told my accupuncist (if thats the correct term?) that i ovulate early and she said that the reason that i cant get pregnant is that my eggs are not mature enough?! anyone else heard of that? so later ovulation is better but not a short lp! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :brat:
> I ovulated 'late' for me last month, day 13 so i hope i ovulate a little later this time. I took an expensive opk just now and there was a faint second line and im only day 8 so i hope i dont ovulate too soon as i also did some reading and its said that its not good to ovulate so early! (am i ranting!)xxx

well, i think the answer is yes and no. i got pregnant with ds with a +opk on cd10. so that means i ov'd between cd10-12 and had a successful pregnancy. one thing to note is that as women grow older, their follicular phase naturally shortens. this doesn't necessarily mean that the egg doesn't have enough time to mature. in some cases, yes,it's true that a short follicular phase can mean the egg hasn't had enough time to mature, but in some cases, it's not. simply age can shorten your follicular stage. the only way to truly know that is to have u/s done during your ov time to measure the egg.


----------



## moter98

ok, so miss google that i am, i had to read more about what your accupunturist said rooster. what i've found is that if you consistently ov on or before cd10 or after cd18 it might be something you want to get checked out. that being said, even if you ov early or late, it doesn't necessarily mean there is anything wrong with you. so pretty, much it could go either way. make sense?


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> ok, so miss
> google that i am, i had to read more about what your accupunturist said rooster. what i've found is that if you consistently ov on or before cd10 or after cd18 it might be something you want to get checked out. that being said, even if you ov early or late, it doesn't necessarily mean there is anything wrong with you. so pretty, much it could go either way. make sense?

i think so! well i dont always ov early and im cd 8 now and its not really near pos so i guess i should not worry :haha:

thanks for looking out for me:happydance:

so you got a pos opk i hope you have been doing alot of :sex: :wink:


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> ok, so miss
> google that i am, i had to read more about what your accupunturist said rooster. what i've found is that if you consistently ov on or before cd10 or after cd18 it might be something you want to get checked out. that being said, even if you ov early or late, it doesn't necessarily mean there is anything wrong with you. so pretty, much it could go either way. make sense?
> 
> i think so! well i dont always ov early and im cd 8 now and its not really near pos so i guess i should not worry :haha:
> 
> thanks for looking out for me:happydance:
> 
> so you got a pos opk i hope you have been doing alot of :sex: :wink:Click to expand...

lol! dh is busy the next two days so won't have a chance but i think we got plenty bd in before today so we should be covered!


----------



## moter98

Morning all! Where has everyone gone? Had to dust the cobwebs off of the thread this morning. Opk gone negative today. Temp hasn't gone up yet a whole lot. Hoping for a huge jump tomorrow.

Pinky, you still here? Didn't hear from you yesterday. Hope you're doing ok. The big surgery is tomorrow. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Pinky32

yep im still here hun

I needed time to "think" and get my hair all cut off :rofl:

your temps will go up tomorrow yayyyy :thumbup:

my af is very weird this cycle - absolutely no cramps whatsoever!!!! Hardly used a liner - theres only something there when i wipe. One light day, one medium and now light so im hoping its on its way out

My operation is on friday hun - got to be at the hospital at 7.30am and then sit there and wait to be called - im soooooooooooooo nervous!

They gave me a shower gel that i have to use to make sure i have no infections etc just hope that i dont react to it


----------



## moter98

Picture picture! Do you like your new cut?

Oh, I'm a day ahead of myself. Thought today was thurs lol! Everything is going to go perfectly. Try not to worry.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Lol tina youll be coming in just as i go out...guess im passing you the baton! :D x
> 
> haha! when are your testing?Click to expand...

Dont think I will be lol. Woke up this night with godawful cramps. Expected af when I hit the bathroom but nadda. Feels like shes about to land though. I think im 11dpoish so i guess my lp will be a little bit shorter than its usual 13  x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> ok, so miss google that i am, i had to read more about what your accupunturist said rooster. what i've found is that if you consistently ov on or before cd10 or after cd18 it might be something you want to get checked out. that being said, even if you ov early or late, it doesn't necessarily mean there is anything wrong with you. so pretty, much it could go either way. make sense?

Agree! Plus remember a positive opk doesnt say youre ovulating right there and then. Textbook cycles show ovulaiton on day14, so you could get a plus opk from cd11 technically. 

I doubt a few days either direction is going to impact too much. The most mature and healthy egg will be the one that goes for a trip! x


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Picture picture! Do you like your new cut?
> 
> Oh, I'm a day ahead of myself. Thought today was thurs lol! Everything is going to go perfectly. Try not to worry.


im going to give it a few days before posting a pic - it needs to settle but so far i like it but im thinking about having it all cut off short short short

im not worried about the op - i think the hardest bit is going to the hospital at 7.30 and then sitting there until i get called in which might be hours n hours later but i;ll be home friday night


----------



## sarahuk

Her hair is lush! :D xxx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Lol tina youll be coming in just as i go out...guess im passing you the baton! :D x
> 
> haha! when are your testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Dont think I will be lol. Woke up this night with godawful cramps. Expected af when I hit the bathroom but nadda. Feels like shes about to land though. I think im 11dpoish so i guess my lp will be a little bit shorter than its usual 13  xClick to expand...

Remember that it doesn't mean those cramps are AF cramps!!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> ok, so miss google that i am, i had to read more about what your accupunturist said rooster. what i've found is that if you consistently ov on or before cd10 or after cd18 it might be something you want to get checked out. that being said, even if you ov early or late, it doesn't necessarily mean there is anything wrong with you. so pretty, much it could go either way. make sense?
> 
> Agree! Plus remember a positive opk doesnt say youre ovulating right there and then. Textbook cycles show ovulaiton on day14, so you could get a plus opk from cd11 technically.
> 
> I doubt a few days either direction is going to impact too much. The most mature and healthy egg will be the one that goes for a trip! xClick to expand...

Yep, that's true. That's why I started temping! Wanted to make sure.


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Lol tina youll be coming in just as i go out...guess im passing you the baton! :D x
> 
> haha! when are your testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Dont think I will be lol. Woke up this night with godawful cramps. Expected af when I hit the bathroom but nadda. Feels like shes about to land though. I think im 11dpoish so i guess my lp will be a little bit shorter than its usual 13  xClick to expand...

Im praying it's not af cramps!! We need a bfp here and you really deserve it Sarah xxx


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Picture picture! Do you like your new cut?
> 
> Oh, I'm a day ahead of myself. Thought today was thurs lol! Everything is going to go perfectly. Try not to worry.
> 
> 
> im going to give it a few days before posting a pic - it needs to settle but so far i like it but im thinking about having it all cut off short short short
> 
> im not worried about the op - i think the hardest bit is going to the hospital at 7.30 and then sitting there until i get called in which might be hours n hours later but i;ll be home friday nightClick to expand...

Can't wait to see it!
Why do you have to wait for hours? Here, they schedule your surgury and you go at that time or at least under an hour wait.


----------



## Pinky32

here they book a dozen pple to be there at 7.30am (just in case some pple dont turn up) and you go in but im not sure if we get seen straight away or have to wait - never had a day operation before - theres another batch of pple booked for 2.30pm - i just hope i dont have to sit around for hours - just want to get on with it and get it over with


----------



## moter98

So how do they decide who gets to go first?


----------



## Faythe

Day surgery - arriving at 7:30am. Will be atleast 2 hrs before you go under but it depends where you are on the list. This is decided before you arrive so not a first arrive thing. 

When I had mine I was second on the list and didn't go down untill 11am.


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! That's not the way it is here! There is still a wait but not long. Unless your dr was called to an emergency surgury that would be the only reason to have to wait for hours. That would be agonizing to have to wait so long!


----------



## moter98

Come on Sarah, I am rooting for you. Get that bfp!
Faythe is probably getting lonely and needs you to join her in bfp land!


----------



## moter98

One more question, can't they tell you where you are on the list when you arrive so you can can come back later if you are at the end of the list?


----------



## Faythe

They can tell you but no, you can't. Pre-op checks and obs lol


----------



## moter98

Oh yuck!


----------



## Faythe

And also NBM too so I had to wait hours with no water or food *cwies*


----------



## rooster100

Thinking of you pinky! Good luck! Hopefully you will get done early. Working as a nurse it's impossible to give an exact time :) depends where u are on the list and how long people prior to you take and there is always the odd emergency! But there is always a chance you might go first, get it over and done with and be awake and eating by midday! Xx


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> And also NBM too so I had to wait hours with no water or food *cwies*

Ok so I guess paying so much for health care isnt as bad as I thought. We don't have to wait like that. Routine appts maybe have an hour wait tops.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Lol tina youll be coming in just as i go out...guess im passing you the baton! :D x
> 
> haha! when are your testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Dont think I will be lol. Woke up this night with godawful cramps. Expected af when I hit the bathroom but nadda. Feels like shes about to land though. I think im 11dpoish so i guess my lp will be a little bit shorter than its usual 13  xClick to expand...
> 
> Remember that it doesn't mean those cramps are AF cramps!!Click to expand...

True, I guess I just feel after 20 cycles of feeling the exact same way im not lucky enough for it to suddenly now mean something else lol :D


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Lol tina youll be coming in just as i go out...guess im passing you the baton! :D x
> 
> haha! when are your testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Dont think I will be lol. Woke up this night with godawful cramps. Expected af when I hit the bathroom but nadda. Feels like shes about to land though. I think im 11dpoish so i guess my lp will be a little bit shorter than its usual 13  xClick to expand...
> 
> Im praying it's not af cramps!! We need a bfp here and you really deserve it Sarah xxxClick to expand...

Awww thanks honey...we ALL deserve our bfps! Hopefully someone will get one soon :) x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Come on Sarah, I am rooting for you. Get that bfp!
> Faythe is probably getting lonely and needs you to join her in bfp land!

Awww thanks chick..not holding my breath though!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Lol tina youll be coming in just as i go out...guess im passing you the baton! :D x
> 
> haha! when are your testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Dont think I will be lol. Woke up this night with godawful cramps. Expected af when I hit the bathroom but nadda. Feels like shes about to land though. I think im 11dpoish so i guess my lp will be a little bit shorter than its usual 13  xClick to expand...
> 
> Remember that it doesn't mean those cramps are AF cramps!!Click to expand...
> 
> True, I guess I just feel after 20 cycles of feeling the exact same way im not lucky enough for it to suddenly now mean something else lol :DClick to expand...

Boo! 20 cycles is enough already. I hope you get your bfp.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Come on Sarah, I am rooting for you. Get that bfp!
> Faythe is probably getting lonely and needs you to join her in bfp land!
> 
> Awww thanks chick..not holding my breath though!Click to expand...

I hear ya. Don't think any of us are holding out breath anymore, but we can still hope!


----------



## rooster100

I accidently ordered 80 opk tests on eBay! Oops! Well Im sorted for the next few months anyway! 
Sarah have you tested yet or are you just going to wait and see if af shows her unwanted face!? 
Moter are you day one post ov? 
I did another opk today day 9 and was negative so I won't ov too early! X


----------



## moter98

Yeah I think I'm 1dpo today based on cp and I think I am a slow temp riser. Will see what temps do tomorrow to know for sure!


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Thinking of you pinky! Good luck! Hopefully you will get done early. Working as a nurse it's impossible to give an exact time :) depends where u are on the list and how long people prior to you take and there is always the odd emergency! But there is always a chance you might go first, get it over and done with and be awake and eating by midday! Xx

awww thanks hunny xx - im taking my book so i;ll just get comfy and read until its time

doesnt really matter when it it, i;ll be home friday evening



sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Lol tina youll be coming in just as i go out...guess im passing you the baton! :D x
> 
> haha! when are your testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Dont think I will be lol. Woke up this night with godawful cramps. Expected af when I hit the bathroom but nadda. Feels like shes about to land though. I think im 11dpoish so i guess my lp will be a little bit shorter than its usual 13  xClick to expand...
> 
> Remember that it doesn't mean those cramps are AF cramps!!Click to expand...
> 
> True, I guess I just feel after 20 cycles of feeling the exact same way im not lucky enough for it to suddenly now mean something else lol :DClick to expand...

:ignore:



moter98 said:


> Yeah I think I'm 1dpo today based on cp and I think I am a slow temp riser. Will see what temps do tomorrow to know for sure!

woooooo hoooooooo


----------



## Pinky32

I had a lovely evening tonight - my friend is over from greece, our mums are best friends so we went over to have dinner with them

OH had a burst of texting today and kept telling me how much he misses me, he then called me when i was on the bus so i told him i was going out to dinner (didnt tell him who with), i think he get jealous as he then bombarded me with texts saying that he was thinking of me, hope i was having a good night and to call him if i got his text before 11.30pm

its 1.20am and ive only just got home!!!!

that will make him worry who ive been out with :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> I had a lovely evening tonight - my friend is over from greece, our mums are best friends so we went over to have dinner with them
> 
> OH had a burst of texting today and kept telling me how much he misses me, he then called me when i was on the bus so i told him i was going out to dinner (didnt tell him who with), i think he get jealous as he then bombarded me with texts saying that he was thinking of me, hope i was having a good night and to call him if i got his text before 11.30pm
> 
> its 1.20am and ive only just got home!!!!
> 
> that will make him worry who ive been out with :rofl:

that's great you got to see your friend. i bet OH is up all night thinking about who you were with, lol!let him sweat for awhile. be really vague if he asks.


----------



## Pinky32

oh i will!

i had been talking earlier about how a load of us who went to school together are all talking on facebook and he asked if it was with them so i said no, its a friend - and left it at that

i know that it will bug him who im with lol let him sweat about it

just made me laugh that knowing i was out to dinner he sent threee texts saying that he was thinking of me, hoped i was having a good time and that if i was home before 11.30 to call hin - im going to take great thrills telling him i got home gone 1am that will make him think


----------



## moter98

:rofl: oh yeah, it will make him think! it will be good for him.


----------



## Pinky32

exactly!!

I know hes been busy with new job and longggg hours so ive told him to arrange to come see me next week - not just after football (as we dont have long then) - and he has promised he will

i cant wait for tomorrows texts subtly asking how my night was - he knows better than to just ask me straight out who i was with


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> exactly!!
> 
> I know hes been busy with new job and longggg hours so ive told him to arrange to come see me next week - not just after football (as we dont have long then) - and he has promised he will
> 
> i cant wait for tomorrows texts subtly asking how my night was - he knows better than to just ask me straight out who i was with

haha! just be really vague, keep him guessing for another day at least. and yes, he should make more time for you!


----------



## Pinky32

its not been an easy few months for him hun, im not making excuses or anything but hes had a major shock to the systom and then with baby not being well and in hospital for so long etc

but yep, i agreee, im going to be vague and see how long it will be before he asks me outright lol


----------



## moter98

i know he has. but how long can a girl wait. i'm getting impatient here,lol


----------



## Pinky32

your getting impatient lol

at the moment i dont mind as im getting to see him when i need to and thats what matters at the moment lol


----------



## moter98

ok, a couple funny aden stories from today:
right now he is emptying out all the contents from the fridge door, then putting them back, then taking them out again. he's been doing that for awhile now and he's having so much fun i don't want to make him close the fridge door, lol!

when we got home from work, i went to fill the dogs dish with food and he always wants to help so i let him fill it while i was putting stuff away. i wasn't paying attention and he overfilled the bowl. so he picks up the bowl, with a huge mountain over the top, carefully walks it over to where we set the dogs bowls without spilling even ONE piece of dog food. then he looks at me, smiles, and dumps the whole thing on the floor! oh, it was so hard not to laugh at that.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> your getting impatient lol
> 
> at the moment i dont mind as im getting to see him when i need to and thats what matters at the moment lol

yeah, it's good that the start have all aligned for you there!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> ok, a couple funny aden stories from today:
> right now he is emptying out all the contents from the fridge door, then putting them back, then taking them out again. he's been doing that for awhile now and he's having so much fun i don't want to make him close the fridge door, lol!
> 
> when we got home from work, i went to fill the dogs dish with food and he always wants to help so i let him fill it while i was putting stuff away. i wasn't paying attention and he overfilled the bowl. so he picks up the bowl, with a huge mountain over the top, carefully walks it over to where we set the dogs bowls without spilling even ONE piece of dog food. then he looks at me, smiles, and dumps the whole thing on the floor! oh, it was so hard not to laugh at that.

awwww bless him!!!! if it keeps him happy, then let him play with the fridge

omg thats tooo funny!



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> your getting impatient lol
> 
> at the moment i dont mind as im getting to see him when i need to and thats what matters at the moment lol
> 
> yeah, it's good that the start have all aligned for you there!Click to expand...

oh my! can you imagine if it was the wrong weeks i was seeing him


----------



## moter98

can you imagine the stress if you wouldn't have gotten to see him?


----------



## Pinky32

god i hate to think about it!!!

love the pic!!!


----------



## moter98

haha! that's him today after he dumped all the food out. it looks like he's picking it up, but what he's really doing is swishing it all around the floor and giggling.


----------



## moter98

good thing the dogs were hungry and i didn't have to pick it up


----------



## Pinky32

haha thats the beauty of dogs!!!

never have to worry when food is dropped on the floor - their like a vacuum cleaner


----------



## Pinky32

right 2.30am - time for bed i think

night night hun xxxx

congrats on now being in the tww xx


----------



## moter98

night! thanks, i think i am in tww. hope morning confirms it!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Lol tina youll be coming in just as i go out...guess im passing you the baton! :D x
> 
> haha! when are your testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Dont think I will be lol. Woke up this night with godawful cramps. Expected af when I hit the bathroom but nadda. Feels like shes about to land though. I think im 11dpoish so i guess my lp will be a little bit shorter than its usual 13  xClick to expand...
> 
> Remember that it doesn't mean those cramps are AF cramps!!Click to expand...
> 
> True, I guess I just feel after 20 cycles of feeling the exact same way im not lucky enough for it to suddenly now mean something else lol :DClick to expand...
> 
> Boo! 20 cycles is enough already. I hope you get your bfp.Click to expand...

LOVE the new Aden pic! Hes such a cutie!!

Aye I agree...its enough now! I had a little emotional meltdown yesterday about it all. I think sometimes it just feels like enough is enough and why cant I be blessed with what I desperately want and have wanted for so long. Defo feels like the longer we try the further away from it we are. But. I will get there. We all will. We just sometimes have to work hard for the things we want. Atleast I know I can tell my child in the future how much we wanted him or her and how long we waited. x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Come on Sarah, I am rooting for you. Get that bfp!
> Faythe is probably getting lonely and needs you to join her in bfp land!
> 
> Awww thanks chick..not holding my breath though!Click to expand...
> 
> I hear ya. Don't think any of us are holding out breath anymore, but we can still hope!Click to expand...

Haha true that. We have to keep hope!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> I accidently ordered 80 opk tests on eBay! Oops! Well Im sorted for the next few months anyway!
> Sarah have you tested yet or are you just going to wait and see if af shows her unwanted face!?
> Moter are you day one post ov?
> I did another opk today day 9 and was negative so I won't ov too early! X

Not tested :) To be honest, I thought I had two hpts but I didnt, they were opks! So...no tests to test with anyway. ORdered some more online yesterday so they will atleast be here for next cycle. I suspect I wont need them this cycle. Still cramping and have a 12 to 13 day Lp which means shes due tomorrow :) x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Yeah I think I'm 1dpo today based on cp and I think I am a slow temp riser. Will see what temps do tomorrow to know for sure!

Come on 1dpo!! :D


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> I had a lovely evening tonight - my friend is over from greece, our mums are best friends so we went over to have dinner with them
> 
> OH had a burst of texting today and kept telling me how much he misses me, he then called me when i was on the bus so i told him i was going out to dinner (didnt tell him who with), i think he get jealous as he then bombarded me with texts saying that he was thinking of me, hope i was having a good night and to call him if i got his text before 11.30pm
> 
> its 1.20am and ive only just got home!!!!
> 
> that will make him worry who ive been out with :rofl:
> 
> that's great you got to see your friend. i bet OH is up all night thinking about who you were with, lol!let him sweat for awhile. be really vague if he asks.Click to expand...

Good advice!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> ok, a couple funny aden stories from today:
> right now he is emptying out all the contents from the fridge door, then putting them back, then taking them out again. he's been doing that for awhile now and he's having so much fun i don't want to make him close the fridge door, lol!
> 
> when we got home from work, i went to fill the dogs dish with food and he always wants to help so i let him fill it while i was putting stuff away. i wasn't paying attention and he overfilled the bowl. so he picks up the bowl, with a huge mountain over the top, carefully walks it over to where we set the dogs bowls without spilling even ONE piece of dog food. then he looks at me, smiles, and dumps the whole thing on the floor! oh, it was so hard not to laugh at that.

AWWWWW bless!!!! I cant wait to be a mom and have things like this happen :D


----------



## rooster100

Sarah I'm praying for you anyway!! 
I got a lot of very fertile looking cm today. Working all day again so if I have the energy will :sex: tonight!! Not getting too excited this time. My hope is fading. Having a 'down' TTC day today and I'm not even in the tww!! Xx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Lol tina youll be coming in just as i go out...guess im passing you the baton! :D x
> 
> haha! when are your testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Dont think I will be lol. Woke up this night with godawful cramps. Expected af when I hit the bathroom but nadda. Feels like shes about to land though. I think im 11dpoish so i guess my lp will be a little bit shorter than its usual 13  xClick to expand...
> 
> Remember that it doesn't mean those cramps are AF cramps!!Click to expand...
> 
> True, I guess I just feel after 20 cycles of feeling the exact same way im not lucky enough for it to suddenly now mean something else lol :DClick to expand...
> 
> Boo! 20 cycles is enough already. I hope you get your bfp.Click to expand...
> 
> LOVE the new Aden pic! Hes such a cutie!!
> 
> Aye I agree...its enough now! I had a little emotional meltdown yesterday about it all. I think sometimes it just feels like enough is enough and why cant I be blessed with what I desperately want and have wanted for so long. Defo feels like the longer we try the further away from it we are. But. I will get there. We all will. We just sometimes have to work hard for the things we want. Atleast I know I can tell my child in the future how much we wanted him or her and how long we waited. xClick to expand...

Oh Hun.:hugs: there will be an end to this! I'm really hoping for your bfp.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I think I'm 1dpo today based on cp and I think I am a slow temp riser. Will see what temps do tomorrow to know for sure!
> 
> Come on 1dpo!! :DClick to expand...

I think I'm 1dpo today. Had a huge temp jump. Will have to wait til I get crosshairs of course to confirm it.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> ok, a couple funny aden stories from today:
> right now he is emptying out all the contents from the fridge door, then putting them back, then taking them out again. he's been doing that for awhile now and he's having so much fun i don't want to make him close the fridge door, lol!
> 
> when we got home from work, i went to fill the dogs dish with food and he always wants to help so i let him fill it while i was putting stuff away. i wasn't paying attention and he overfilled the bowl. so he picks up the bowl, with a huge mountain over the top, carefully walks it over to where we set the dogs bowls without spilling even ONE piece of dog food. then he looks at me, smiles, and dumps the whole thing on the floor! oh, it was so hard not to laugh at that.
> 
> AWWWWW bless!!!! I cant wait to be a mom and have things like this happen :DClick to expand...

You will be a wonderful mommy!


----------



## Faythe

Hey ladies :hugs:


----------



## moter98

hey momma!


----------



## Faythe

How's you?


----------



## moter98

good! i'm 1dpo today and on my way to a bfp.
had a busy day. where does the time go, i tell ya. went to dentist, then spent the last 4 hours in the kitchen. made clean sunflower cookies, yum. aden even likes them! made lunch and my dressing for the week and a few other small things i can pre-prep. between laundry and aden it took that long to finish, lol! aden's kid sized table and chairs arrived today. he's playing on it right now. oh my, it is so darn cute! he's eating his cookie on it right now.


----------



## Faythe

Woot got my fingers crossed for you.

Awww bless him. Any pics?


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Have finally finished work and have a day off tomorrow!! Have had tonnes of ewcm very stretchy and very fertile looking but opk still completly negative!? What's gOing on?? 
Hope eveyone is well! 
Hope af never turned up Sarah! 
Hope baby is well faythe 
Hope you get yr bfp Moter! When will you start to test?? 
Hope pinkys op went well!! 
Xx


----------



## Faythe

Fingers crossed your OPK turns positive tomorrow for you honey :hugs: xx


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Woot got my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Awww bless him. Any pics?

yeah, but i'll have to upload later


----------



## moter98

how are you faythe?


----------



## Faythe

A bit sad today. Was my Grandads funeral so not the most fun of days. 

On a more positive note, 11 weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## rooster100

Faythe said:


> A bit sad today. Was my Grandads funeral so not the most fun of days.
> 
> On a more positive note, 11 weeks tomorrow :)

I'm sorry to hear that faythe that's tough :hugs: 
11 weeks though :) xx


----------



## moter98

oh, sorry to hear that. :( tough days

and congrats on 11 weeks. one more week to second trimester already!!


----------



## rooster100

Just looking at my opks. Today And yesterday are completly negative. The one from day 8 though had a faint second line. I feel I'm ovulating now with the ewcm and ovulation cramps. You don't think I ovulated day 8? That's very early?! The opk was not pos but its the only one with a slight second line?! Do u think maybe tomorrow will be pos? X


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Just looking at my opks. Today And yesterday are completly negative. The one from day 8 though had a faint second line. I feel I'm ovulating now with the ewcm and ovulation cramps. You don't think I ovulated day 8? That's very early?! The opk was not pos but its the only one with a slight second line?! Do u think maybe tomorrow will be pos? X

mine were like that too. i was wondering what the heck was going on cause i usually o much earlier. but, it did happen. this time it wasn't a slow progession either. it was more of a BAM positive. i think your + opk is still coming yet


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Just looking at my opks. Today And yesterday are completly negative. The one from day 8 though had a faint second line. I feel I'm ovulating now with the ewcm and ovulation cramps. You don't think I ovulated day 8? That's very early?! The opk was not pos but its the only one with a slight second line?! Do u think maybe tomorrow will be pos? X
> 
> mine were like that too. i was wondering what the heck was going on cause i usually o much earlier. but, it did happen. this time it wasn't a slow progession either. it was more of a BAM positive. i think your + opk is still coming yetClick to expand...

That's Moter! I just know I'm fertile now?! It's crazy. Will test again in the morning! Hopefully it will be a BAM pos tomorrow! Will be day 11 then x


----------



## moter98

yeah, it's get frustrating not getting that + and wondering if it's gonna happen. hope you get your smiley soon!


----------



## Pinky32

Rachael, my operation is tomorrow morning hunny

stupidly i said i wanted to be alone tonight and now im siting here getting sooooo nervous but it will be great once its over and done with

Spoke to OH today, dont know why but he seems to be a bit more lovey dovey - keeps play rowing with me about who loves the other more, and keeps telling me how much i mean to him and that he loves me blah blah

maybe hes saying it cos he thinks i might die in op :rofl:

ooooooh rachael - your gonna ov anytime now 

Tina - 1 dpo - look at you girl!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Rachael, my operation is tomorrow morning hunny
> 
> stupidly i said i wanted to be alone tonight and now im siting here getting sooooo nervous but it will be great once its over and done with
> 
> Spoke to OH today, dont know why but he seems to be a bit more lovey dovey - keeps play rowing with me about who loves the other more, and keeps telling me how much i mean to him and that he loves me blah blah
> 
> maybe hes saying it cos he thinks i might die in op :rofl:
> 
> ooooooh rachael - your gonna ov anytime now
> 
> Tina - 1 dpo - look at you girl!

you're gonna do fine tomorrow, and good luck! hope you get in early.
lol, on OH being lovey dovey. wonder if he asked anymore bout who you were out with last night.

and yeah, woohoo, 1dpo!


----------



## Pinky32

lol it was the first thing he asked me so i just kept it vague and purposely made sure i didnt say "him/her", just kept saying "my friend" and "we" lol

dont know why hes being like this lately

AND

hes told me thatnext week hes going to come see me 2 or 3 times!!!!!!! im going to be filled up to the brim! :rofl:

oooh cant wait to see your crosshairs in few days


----------



## Pinky32

right girls, im off to bed, gotta be up at 6am

if i can get on to let you know im ok then i will, if i cant then i;ll email tina to let her know and she can update you

have a good day/night

xxx


----------



## moter98

sleep good pinky! keep me updated!!!!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> lol it was the first thing he asked me so i just kept it vague and purposely made sure i didnt say "him/her", just kept saying "my friend" and "we" lol
> 
> dont know why hes being like this lately
> 
> AND
> 
> hes told me thatnext week hes going to come see me 2 or 3 times!!!!!!! im going to be filled up to the brim! :rofl:
> 
> oooh cant wait to see your crosshairs in few days

good job, you did good pinky. so proud of you. and woohoo! you will have your "fill" of OH next week. i think he's being like this cause he missed you, hello. who wouldn't?


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Sarah I'm praying for you anyway!!
> I got a lot of very fertile looking cm today. Working all day again so if I have the energy will :sex: tonight!! Not getting too excited this time. My hope is fading. Having a 'down' TTC day today and I'm not even in the tww!! Xx

 No no! Youre not allowed to be down! For 1, youre getting fertile CM! And for two...im pretty much out so im taking all the negative bfns and afs for the team this cycle...only happy baby making and bfps are allowed from this point out!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Lol tina youll be coming in just as i go out...guess im passing you the baton! :D x
> 
> haha! when are your testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Dont think I will be lol. Woke up this night with godawful cramps. Expected af when I hit the bathroom but nadda. Feels like shes about to land though. I think im 11dpoish so i guess my lp will be a little bit shorter than its usual 13  xClick to expand...
> 
> Remember that it doesn't mean those cramps are AF cramps!!Click to expand...
> 
> True, I guess I just feel after 20 cycles of feeling the exact same way im not lucky enough for it to suddenly now mean something else lol :DClick to expand...
> 
> Boo! 20 cycles is enough already. I hope you get your bfp.Click to expand...
> 
> LOVE the new Aden pic! Hes such a cutie!!
> 
> Aye I agree...its enough now! I had a little emotional meltdown yesterday about it all. I think sometimes it just feels like enough is enough and why cant I be blessed with what I desperately want and have wanted for so long. Defo feels like the longer we try the further away from it we are. But. I will get there. We all will. We just sometimes have to work hard for the things we want. Atleast I know I can tell my child in the future how much we wanted him or her and how long we waited. xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh Hun.:hugs: there will be an end to this! I'm really hoping for your bfp.Click to expand...

Thank you honey :hugs: But from this point in you ladies are going to have to get me a bfp this month to give me something to celebrate!

Im out. Had a tiny tiny spot of blood in my cm earlier but seems its now turned to a little more than a spot. Flow will be here tomorrow. Onwards and upwards :)

xx


----------



## moter98

no, no, no sarah! you are not out yet! don't give up. i'm rooting for you!!!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I think I'm 1dpo today based on cp and I think I am a slow temp riser. Will see what temps do tomorrow to know for sure!
> 
> Come on 1dpo!! :DClick to expand...
> 
> I think I'm 1dpo today. Had a huge temp jump. Will have to wait til I get crosshairs of course to confirm it.Click to expand...

Oh yes....crosshairs in two days..youre knocked up!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> ok, a couple funny aden stories from today:
> right now he is emptying out all the contents from the fridge door, then putting them back, then taking them out again. he's been doing that for awhile now and he's having so much fun i don't want to make him close the fridge door, lol!
> 
> when we got home from work, i went to fill the dogs dish with food and he always wants to help so i let him fill it while i was putting stuff away. i wasn't paying attention and he overfilled the bowl. so he picks up the bowl, with a huge mountain over the top, carefully walks it over to where we set the dogs bowls without spilling even ONE piece of dog food. then he looks at me, smiles, and dumps the whole thing on the floor! oh, it was so hard not to laugh at that.
> 
> AWWWWW bless!!!! I cant wait to be a mom and have things like this happen :DClick to expand...
> 
> You will be a wonderful mommy!Click to expand...

That would be because youre going to be my mommy guru and tell me everything to do! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Hey ladies :hugs:

Hello! And happy 11 weeks! x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Lol tina youll be coming in just as i go out...guess im passing you the baton! :D x
> 
> haha! when are your testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Dont think I will be lol. Woke up this night with godawful cramps. Expected af when I hit the bathroom but nadda. Feels like shes about to land though. I think im 11dpoish so i guess my lp will be a little bit shorter than its usual 13  xClick to expand...
> 
> Remember that it doesn't mean those cramps are AF cramps!!Click to expand...
> 
> True, I guess I just feel after 20 cycles of feeling the exact same way im not lucky enough for it to suddenly now mean something else lol :DClick to expand...
> 
> Boo! 20 cycles is enough already. I hope you get your bfp.Click to expand...
> 
> LOVE the new Aden pic! Hes such a cutie!!
> 
> Aye I agree...its enough now! I had a little emotional meltdown yesterday about it all. I think sometimes it just feels like enough is enough and why cant I be blessed with what I desperately want and have wanted for so long. Defo feels like the longer we try the further away from it we are. But. I will get there. We all will. We just sometimes have to work hard for the things we want. Atleast I know I can tell my child in the future how much we wanted him or her and how long we waited. xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh Hun.:hugs: there will be an end to this! I'm really hoping for your bfp.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you honey :hugs: But from this point in you ladies are going to have to get me a bfp this month to give me something to celebrate!
> 
> Im out. Had a tiny tiny spot of blood in my cm earlier but seems its now turned to a little more than a spot. Flow will be here tomorrow. Onwards and upwards :)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!
:sad2:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Rachael, my operation is tomorrow morning hunny
> 
> stupidly i said i wanted to be alone tonight and now im siting here getting sooooo nervous but it will be great once its over and done with
> 
> Spoke to OH today, dont know why but he seems to be a bit more lovey dovey - keeps play rowing with me about who loves the other more, and keeps telling me how much i mean to him and that he loves me blah blah
> 
> maybe hes saying it cos he thinks i might die in op :rofl:
> 
> ooooooh rachael - your gonna ov anytime now
> 
> Tina - 1 dpo - look at you girl!

God damn it honey....hahaha! You aint going nowhere 

I already told u I wish I was down there :( I feel awful that im not! Will be having me phone glued to me hand tomorrow chick for that poke after youre out of surgery!

All shall be well! x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> no, no, no sarah! you are not out yet! don't give up. i'm rooting for you!!!

I wish..but its definitely on its way chickadee!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I think I'm 1dpo today based on cp and I think I am a slow temp riser. Will see what temps do tomorrow to know for sure!
> 
> Come on 1dpo!! :DClick to expand...
> 
> I think I'm 1dpo today. Had a huge temp jump. Will have to wait til I get crosshairs of course to confirm it.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes....crosshairs in two days..youre knocked up!Click to expand...

lol! i hope so


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> ok, a couple funny aden stories from today:
> right now he is emptying out all the contents from the fridge door, then putting them back, then taking them out again. he's been doing that for awhile now and he's having so much fun i don't want to make him close the fridge door, lol!
> 
> when we got home from work, i went to fill the dogs dish with food and he always wants to help so i let him fill it while i was putting stuff away. i wasn't paying attention and he overfilled the bowl. so he picks up the bowl, with a huge mountain over the top, carefully walks it over to where we set the dogs bowls without spilling even ONE piece of dog food. then he looks at me, smiles, and dumps the whole thing on the floor! oh, it was so hard not to laugh at that.
> 
> AWWWWW bless!!!! I cant wait to be a mom and have things like this happen :DClick to expand...
> 
> You will be a wonderful mommy!Click to expand...
> 
> That would be because youre going to be my mommy guru and tell me everything to do! :thumbup:Click to expand...

you will figure it all out. its that mommy instinct


----------



## Tryingmybest

someone look at my chart. I think the day it crosses on was my CB smiley day


----------



## rooster100

sarah, im so sorry!! well we are hear for you no matter what happens :hugs: x100
Sorry pinky i was so wreaked from work yesterday i had my days muddled up! hopwfully now you will be out of the op :)
Moter hurry up and get a :bfp: we need one! 
I did another opk today and negative agian! it had a faint second line like day 8 though. last month it was pos on day 13 so i guess its still a little early. i never get very strong positives but i do get a smily face on the clearblue opk to confirm.x


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> sarah, im so sorry!! well we are hear for you no matter what happens :hugs: x100
> Sorry pinky i was so wreaked from work yesterday i had my days muddled up! hopwfully now you will be out of the op :)
> Moter hurry up and get a :bfp: we need one!
> I did another opk today and negative agian! it had a faint second line like day 8 though. last month it was pos on day 13 so i guess its still a little early. i never get very strong positives but i do get a smily face on the clearblue opk to confirm.x

I bet you get a positive within a couple days now!


----------



## Faythe

Technically not an 11 week picture but was taking yesterday so close enough :flower:
 



Attached Files:







10+6pic.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rooster100

Faythe said:


> Technically not an 11 week picture but was taking yesterday so close enough :flower:

beautiful bump! x:happydance:


----------



## rooster100

i have been freaking myself out and reading the ltttc stories! there are girls on there trying for 5+ years! I just dont think i could mentally go on that long?


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Technically not an 11 week picture but was taking yesterday so close enough :flower:

Woohoo! Pretty soon that belly is gonna have a big bump. It might just even happen overnight!


----------



## sarahuk

Tina u heard from Char? Been trying to get in touch but nada :(


----------



## moter98

No, not yet. She must have been at the end if the list. Hope to hear from her soon!


----------



## sarahuk

She dropped a text this morning to say she didnt have a wait and was going in and that was before 9am. Loosing my fingernails big time.


----------



## moter98

Oh! Ok now I'm getting worried. I hope shes ok


----------



## sarahuk

Probably just taking time on the recovery and shell have to have her phone off in that area anyway. Sure its nothing :) If I hear Ill let you know. We are likely worrying about nothing and shes currently off her head on painmeds :D


----------



## rooster100

dont worry about charlotte ladies, im sure she is just fine. she is most likely resting after the GA or drowsy on pain killers. she might not even be aloud to turn her phone on in the ward. x
how are you today sarah? xx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Probably just taking time on the recovery and shell have to have her phone off in that area anyway. Sure its nothing :) If I hear Ill let you know. We are likely worrying about nothing and shes currently off her head on painmeds :D

True. It takes awhile to get over that groggy feeling afterwards. She might have just gone home and is sleeping it off.


----------



## Tryingmybest

Been wondering about pinky. Hope she's ok.

I'm still getting faint lines today? what does that mean? I got a line on 18th day and now it's day 22 still a faint line. Got my smiley day 19.


----------



## sarahuk

we always have LH in our bodies so its not unusual to have faint lines through the cycle


----------



## moter98

I have faint lines throughout my whole cycle. It's only when you get the line as dark as or darker than the control that it means a positive opk.


----------



## Tryingmybest

ah makes sense now. I think i'll just go by the smiley. 

thank you ladies xx


----------



## sarahuk

Shes ok!

Shes just woken up and is very numb :)


----------



## moter98

Oh good! Thanks for letting us know. Get well soon charl!!!!


----------



## Faythe

Get better soon Pinky!

Eeee my jeans I started at 99p on eBay are up at £7.50 at the mo, woot!


----------



## rooster100

My opk is still neg today. Have enough ewcm to stink a ship (tmi! And a little over exaggerated!) had ov cramps all last night! I wonder if I had done ones last night would it be pos? X

Hope everyone is well today! 
Hope the lovely Charlotte is well too x


----------



## sarahuk

IT could be that its coming soon chick. Test again today!

Oh, and btw, AF hit me. CD2 now. Im ok though. The relaxed approach this cycle was really good for me and we are going for it again this month too. Much preferred it!


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> IT could be that its coming soon chick. Test again today!
> 
> Oh, and btw, AF hit me. CD2 now. Im ok though. The relaxed approach this cycle was really good for me and we are going for it again this month too. Much preferred it!

Sorry to hear that Sarah. All your relaxed attitude will pay off!! 
I can't even take another later I bought stupidly expensive ones! Ordered tonnes off eBay though! X


----------



## moter98

Oh stupid AF! Sorry the witch got you Sarah. :(

Rooster, you temping? That will confirm o for you if the opk's aren't working for you.


----------



## moter98

Got my crosshairs today. 3dpo woohoo!


----------



## moter98

Faythe, it's so fun when people bid on the stuff you're selling on eBay! Has it gone up more?


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> IT could be that its coming soon chick. Test again today!
> 
> Oh, and btw, AF hit me. CD2 now. Im ok though. The relaxed approach this cycle was really good for me and we are going for it again this month too. Much preferred it!
> 
> Sorry to hear that Sarah. All your relaxed attitude will pay off!!
> I can't even take another later I bought stupidly expensive ones! Ordered tonnes off eBay though! XClick to expand...

Doh!!

And yeah..I sure hope so. Im working on keeping it chilled again and tbh, I feel like this cycle Ive bounced back from having af so much easier. So relaxed pays off! :happydance:

Hope youre ok chick? x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Got my crosshairs today. 3dpo woohoo!

Oh yay thats great news!!! Cook baby cook!! :D


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe, it's so fun when people bid on the stuff you're selling on eBay! Has it gone up more?

Everything except a pair of jeans sold! I put my CBFM on last night too and someone bought it right away :D

Umming about getting a doppler..... what do you girls think?


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Faythe, it's so fun when people bid on the stuff you're selling on eBay! Has it gone up more?
> 
> Everything except a pair of jeans sold! I put my CBFM on last night too and someone bought it right away :D
> 
> Umming about getting a doppler..... what do you girls think?Click to expand...

it's personal preference. i bought one when i was pregnant. i liked to hear the hb. it was reassuring. but for some it is stressful when they don't hear the hb. then they think something is wrong. just to note, you probably won't hear it on your own doppler until farther along. that's what makes some worry, the not hearing it. i think i only first started hearing it around 18 weeks, maybe 16.


----------



## rooster100

I was thinking about getting a cbfm! Do you think it's worth it faythe? Found a few on eBay! Maybe I was viewing yrs! X


----------



## Faythe

Hmmmm OK I think I will wait :D

I didn't get on with my CBFM because I never got peaks despite ovulating. x


----------



## rooster100

Very very pos okp!! Yeah!! Don't know why I'm so excited as its made no difference every month but yeah anyway!! The line came up immediately and for once was as dark as the control line! 
Pinky how are you? Xx


----------



## Pinky32

yayyyyy rachael - brill!!!!!!!!

its always exciting to get it

im ok thanks - i had been given an injectiob 5 times stronger than morphine which was supposed to numb my arm and take the pain away for 12 hours - but it wore off quickly and ive been in agony since

the dressing is annoying me - making me itch

not allowed a shower but i have a massive arrow on my arm which i want to scrub off


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> yayyyyy rachael - brill!!!!!!!!
> 
> its always exciting to get it
> 
> im ok thanks - i had been given an injectiob 5 times stronger than morphine which was supposed to numb my arm and take the pain away for 12 hours - but it wore off quickly and ive been in agony since
> 
> the dressing is annoying me - making me itch
> 
> not allowed a shower but i have a massive arrow on my arm which i want to scrub off

oh yeah, the arrows always annoy the patients! do you have painkillers to take at home? just make sure you take them regulary (im sure you are) 
Glad your ok and back! :thumbup::thumbup:

i think getting a pos opk is always exciting as its just two lines on a stick and thats all we want to see :haha::haha:

im off to england next week and so at least me and dh would have done all we could this month before i go! hopefully the little :spermy: will do their job in my hostile environment! :argh:


----------



## Pinky32

yes i have tons of co-codemol that i can take thanks

just cant get confy in bed, cant lie ob sofa, hurts when i move

where are you going in uk?


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> yes i have tons of co-codemol that i can take thanks
> 
> just cant get confy in bed, cant lie ob sofa, hurts when i move
> 
> where are you going in uk?

on thursday, its my birthday on sat, meeting some girlfriends in liverpool for it! spending a few nights there then heading down south to see my family.
i hope your more comfy on the sofa! x

is the OH going to come and visit you? x

will i be 1dpo tomorrow?


----------



## Pinky32

of course - the break with the girls - sorry

OH is coming to see me mond, wed and sat - hes promised me 3 visits!!!

if its not tomoz then it will be mon - depends on egg dropping but chances are id say 1dpo tomoz woooooooo hooooooooo


----------



## Pinky32

we're all goung to grt out bfps this month

first tina
then rachael
then trying
then me
then sarah
x


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> of course - the break with the girls - sorry
> 
> OH is coming to see me mond, wed and sat - hes promised me 3 visits!!!
> 
> if its not tomoz then it will be mon - depends on egg dropping but chances are id say 1dpo tomoz woooooooo hooooooooo

oh how exciting! :happydance: x
my second line on my okp is already starting to faint a little i hope thats ok :smug:

now its just a waiting game. had :sex: this morning so hopefully it will work. 
here comes another tww! at least i will have lots to do in this wait to keep my mind entertained! :laundry::dishes::iron::shower::hangwashing::hangwashing::hangwashing::juggle::wine::beer::rain:


----------



## Pinky32

not too much :wine: lol

yes now you had the positive it will now fade :thumbup:

im not sure if im going to bother with opks this month


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> not too much :wine: lol
> 
> yes now you had the positive it will now fade :thumbup:
> 
> im not sure if im going to bother with opks this month

That's what I thought until I got to cd 8 and spent 30 euro on 7 of the dam things! :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

wow that seems expensive

i paid £5 for 50

i think i have 4 left

for me they make me stressed and its not like i can pounce on OH whenever i want so going to go by temps i think


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Very very pos okp!! Yeah!! Don't know why I'm so excited as its made no difference every month but yeah anyway!! The line came up immediately and for once was as dark as the control line!
> Pinky how are you? Xx

Yay! Great news. It's so fun to get a positive opk


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Very very pos okp!! Yeah!! Don't know why I'm so excited as its made no difference every month but yeah anyway!! The line came up immediately and for once was as dark as the control line!
> Pinky how are you? Xx
> 
> Yay! Great news. It's so fun to get a positive opkClick to expand...

Thanks girls, did my last mega expensive one today and for the first time ever my line was darker then the control line!! Did :sex: twice yesterday so really don't feel at all in the mood for doing it again today! X


----------



## Tryingmybest

hi pinky :hugs: glad to see you back.

hi everyone else. Been so busy with DS's 4th birthday. 
Oh and I have news! (small news)

I went back to the doc after the bitch said come back in another year and sighed at me. Anyway this doc was a man and he basically said give it 6 months if nothing we will start tests. I am happy with that. By then it will be 18months. He even said I bet you get pregnant within that time. He was really nice and asked good questions and was very reassuring. 

He even told me what they would do after this 6months. So I don't feel fobbed off at all now.


----------



## rooster100

Tryingmybest said:


> hi pinky :hugs: glad to see you back.
> 
> hi everyone else. Been so busy with DS's 4th birthday.
> Oh and I have news! (small news)
> 
> I went back to the doc after the bitch said come back in another year and sighed at me. Anyway this doc was a man and he basically said give it 6 months if nothing we will start tests. I am happy with that. By then it will be 18months. He even said I bet you get pregnant within that time. He was really nice and asked good questions and was very reassuring.
> 
> He even told me what they would do after this 6months. So I don't feel fobbed off at all now.

That's good, it's always better to get a second opinion if you are not happy! I love it when they say 'you could always be pregnant by then' it makes u feel much better. X


----------



## Tryingmybest

rooster100 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> hi pinky :hugs: glad to see you back.
> 
> hi everyone else. Been so busy with DS's 4th birthday.
> Oh and I have news! (small news)
> 
> I went back to the doc after the bitch said come back in another year and sighed at me. Anyway this doc was a man and he basically said give it 6 months if nothing we will start tests. I am happy with that. By then it will be 18months. He even said I bet you get pregnant within that time. He was really nice and asked good questions and was very reassuring.
> 
> He even told me what they would do after this 6months. So I don't feel fobbed off at all now.
> 
> That's good, it's always better to get a second opinion if you are not happy! I love it when they say 'you could always be pregnant by then' it makes u feel much better. XClick to expand...


You know I almost settled for bitch's response of 1 year. Told pinky and pinky said I should go back etc... so glad I did. He took me seriously.


----------



## Faythe

I am SO angry right now!


----------



## moter98

What's wrong faythe?


----------



## sarahuk

I know what youre referring to Faythe...that was so out of line what she did!


----------



## Faythe

Tina - someone on here who used to be a TTC buddy decided to be a nasty piece of work today and announce my pregnancy on my Facebook.


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> hi pinky :hugs: glad to see you back.
> 
> hi everyone else. Been so busy with DS's 4th birthday.
> Oh and I have news! (small news)
> 
> I went back to the doc after the bitch said come back in another year and sighed at me. Anyway this doc was a man and he basically said give it 6 months if nothing we will start tests. I am happy with that. By then it will be 18months. He even said I bet you get pregnant within that time. He was really nice and asked good questions and was very reassuring.
> 
> He even told me what they would do after this 6months. So I don't feel fobbed off at all now.
> 
> That's good, it's always better to get a second opinion if you are not happy! I love it when they say 'you could always be pregnant by then' it makes u feel much better. XClick to expand...
> 
> 
> You know I almost settled for bitch's response of 1 year. Told pinky and pinky said I should go back etc... so glad I did. He took me seriously.Click to expand...

yayyyy im so glad you went back, still not right that you have to wait 18 months though but great that you saw someone else :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Tina - someone on here who used to be a TTC buddy decided to be a nasty piece of work today and announce my pregnancy on my Facebook.

delete their comment


----------



## Faythe

It's gone but people cannot just 'un-see' what's been posted


----------



## sarahuk

Atleast shes gone now faythe..or allegedly gone. I still cant believe she wrote all that on first trimester boards and copied and pasted the whole post over multiple pages. And lied about certain things too in the process...not normal :(


----------



## Pinky32

what a spiteful thing to do


----------



## sarahuk

Indeed. Well atleast she will be staying off my journal and dont have to listen to all that crap any more!


----------



## Faythe

I just don't understand why anyone would lie about that. And to then post that on my FB, so not cool.

But sod her. I'm chasing up Frimley on Tuesday for my scan date, and then will announce to my friends when we've got our scan done. I don't know exactly what she thought she would acheive by posting it on my wall?

Sure, a few close friends know and others now too but it's not as if I am not pregnant and then have to deal with the questions about her post.

Odd and spiteful lady. Still, she's had it all blow up in her face and now people truly see her for the spitefull liar she is.


----------



## sarahuk

Agree..my eyes got opened. 

Thing is, what she did was truly disgusting. When you feel the time is right to announce it, its an experience you only get once per pregnancy and you should be able to feel like youre in control of that and enjoy it. 

Its disgusting that at a time when shes supposed to be grieving, the most important thing on her mind was taking something like that away from you.


----------



## Pinky32

she only did it in spite cos you questioned her lies

its sad though that shes sunk so low

fuck her!

she said so many things that werent right that someone had to question it


----------



## sarahuk

When I saw it I told Pinky to go check it. Even we were talking about the weirdness of a lot of her details. I didnt want to say owt though cos it would have come out proper wrong..as it turns out someone else did it and pointed out all the things Id thought meself.

I swear these forums are full of strangeness sometimes. I do feel bad for her for any loss...but it didnt need to be so OTT.


----------



## Faythe

I noticed it and mentioned it to blueskai and another lady. They agreed as they'd seen it too.

I first piped up in her journal when she said about reporting her GP for not referring her for her backache as apparantly the hospital said they could have saved the pregnany. I know this to be untrue so I piped up, then blueskai politely mentioned error in her details and then I made another 3 posts about it not adding up.

Sadly for me, I am not one to shy away from things like that. It's probably my worst trait


----------



## Pinky32

i thought the blaming the doc for not referring her cos she had backache was a bit much and unfair

and then her lies and exaggerations just grew


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Tina - someone on here who used to be a TTC buddy decided to be a nasty piece of work today and announce my pregnancy on my Facebook.

Oh. My. God! How could she do that?! That is so messed up.


----------



## sarahuk

And lets not forget all the explanations of what the docs apparently did. Never known them do that at 6weeks...you dont pass anything that resembles what it infact would have been at that stage. Awful that shed actually sat and thought up enough detail to explain that to a room of people that are still in the worry zone for those kinds of things.


----------



## Faythe

Exactly Pinky. In early pregnancy, there is nothing that can be done to save a pregnancy. If you're going to miscarry, then sadly that's it. I thought it was totally unfair to report a Doctor when they'd done nothing wrong. 

I know Tina, all because I questioned her stories about MC as it didn't add up.


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> And lets not forget all the explanations of what the docs apparently did. Never known them do that at 6weeks...you dont pass anything that resembles what it infact would have been at that stage. Awful that shed actually sat and thought up enough detail to explain that to a room of people that are still in the worry zone for those kinds of things.

Exactly! As blueskai said to me, they would not have manually 'pulled' the foetus out. It's not even a foetus at that stage! It's an embryo, but that's beside the point. They would of had to do a D&C to make sure that it was removed safely. Not just tugged out.


----------



## sarahuk

Indeed...and even then, most of the times they dont surgically get involved now unless theres issues because its not cost effective for the nhs and the body does a good job of doing what its meant to. They would have left her to see what happened. When they told me id had the MC they told me that my body would pass everything it needed too and they wouldnt rescan me unless there was evidence of any complications. They just do betas to check the levels are dropping.


----------



## Faythe

I'm actually glad it's all out in the open now. I feel like I don't have to pussyfoot about or just be nice for the sake of it


----------



## Pinky32

if what she was saying was real - why say your leaving bnb?

what made me laugh was when she said that she could have been 7 weeks = we all read her journal and know the second she got preggy cos we had a step by step through her whole ttc


----------



## Faythe

Exactly pinky! She even said on her journal she MC'd at 6+1.

She left because she can't deny her lies.


----------



## Pinky32

so mqny girls on here have gone thru mc and really bad ones, and to say what she said was awful as she exaggerated so much

but to be spiteful to you for just questioning her was the lowest


----------



## Faythe

Oh my god lol, sorry off topic but my rats are trying to hump each other but they're both female?!

It was spiteful but karma will pay her a visit I am sure :)


----------



## Faythe

Anyhoo, lets not waste any more time on that person.

How are all my lovely ladies doing?


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Exactly Pinky. In early pregnancy, there is nothing that can be done to save a pregnancy. If you're going to miscarry, then sadly that's it. I thought it was totally unfair to report a Doctor when they'd done nothing wrong.
> 
> I know Tina, all because I questioned her stories about MC as it didn't add up.

she had no right to take that away from you. announcing a pregnancy is a very personal thing. i am so upset for you faythe!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> And lets not forget all the explanations of what the docs apparently did. Never known them do that at 6weeks...you dont pass anything that resembles what it infact would have been at that stage. Awful that shed actually sat and thought up enough detail to explain that to a room of people that are still in the worry zone for those kinds of things.
> 
> Exactly! As blueskai said to me, they would not have manually 'pulled' the foetus out. It's not even a foetus at that stage! It's an embryo, but that's beside the point. They would of had to do a D&C to make sure that it was removed safely. Not just tugged out.Click to expand...

for a 6 week loss, chances of even having to do a D&C are slim. that early the body usually expels it on its own. not to say it isn't possible, just not as likely. and yeah, you are right, there isn't anything to "pull" out. at that point it would look like a clot, maybe small, maybe big. with my chemical, i started the loss at 4 weeks, ended it around 8 weeks i think and never saw a clot bigger than 1/2 a pinky fingernail. and nothing remotely resembling a fetus.


----------



## Tryingmybest

Faythe said:


> Tina - someone on here who used to be a TTC buddy decided to be a nasty piece of work today and announce my pregnancy on my Facebook.



:saywhat: :gun: 
my mouth literally just dropped open. Catching up now. What an awful jealous thing to do!


----------



## Tryingmybest

I have met too many weirdos online and it's bit me on the ass. I am a paranoid freak now because of it. Won't even put pics on my fb incase. 

Glad you seem to be taking it well Faythe I know I wouldn't. 

I'm ok. Convincing myself I'm not pregnant already. :rolleyes:


----------



## moter98

such a busy weekend! whew, i'm wiped. aden was sick last night. he was up groaning and crying until 2 am when he finally threw up.....all over the crib, his blanket, himself, his stuffed puppy. thankfully i have an awesome dh that cleaned it all up for me so i didn't have to throw up too, lol! aden seems fine today, happy as a clam and eating well, so maybe it was just something that didn't agree with him yesterday. dh have him french fries and we think maybe that was it. he doesn't normally eat that kind of stuff so maybe the grease upset his tummy.


----------



## Faythe

Oh my, just won a Mothercare Winnie The Pooh baby bath on eBay.... but for £1! I'm chuffed as it's a bargain but will feel like a right skank when going to collect it


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> such a busy weekend! whew, i'm wiped. aden was sick last night. he was up groaning and crying until 2 am when he finally threw up.....all over the crib, his blanket, himself, his stuffed puppy. thankfully i have an awesome dh that cleaned it all up for me so i didn't have to throw up too, lol! aden seems fine today, happy as a clam and eating well, so maybe it was just something that didn't agree with him yesterday. dh have him french fries and we think maybe that was it. he doesn't normally eat that kind of stuff so maybe the grease upset his tummy.

aww poor baby. I've heard loads of kids being ill and the moment! Hope it stays away.


----------



## Tryingmybest

Faythe said:


> Oh my, just won a Mothercare Winnie The Pooh baby bath on eBay.... but for £1! I'm chuffed as it's a bargain but will feel like a right skank when going to collect it

:laugh2:

hey a bargin is a bargin! love it. Love finding stuff like that so cheap.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Oh my, just won a Mothercare Winnie The Pooh baby bath on eBay.... but for £1! I'm chuffed as it's a bargain but will feel like a right skank when going to collect it

oh that's a great deal! we love winnie the pooh here. in fact, that's going to be aden's theme for his 2nd birthday party. i can't wait. i already have all the decor for it and its still 3 months away, lol!


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> such a busy weekend! whew, i'm wiped. aden was sick last night. he was up groaning and crying until 2 am when he finally threw up.....all over the crib, his blanket, himself, his stuffed puppy. thankfully i have an awesome dh that cleaned it all up for me so i didn't have to throw up too, lol! aden seems fine today, happy as a clam and eating well, so maybe it was just something that didn't agree with him yesterday. dh have him french fries and we think maybe that was it. he doesn't normally eat that kind of stuff so maybe the grease upset his tummy.
> 
> aww poor baby. I've heard loads of kids being ill and the moment! Hope it stays away.Click to expand...

thanks, me too. he seems fine though so it must not be anything serious.


----------



## Faythe

Pleased as the baths are usually very costly! :D


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Oh my, just won a Mothercare Winnie The Pooh baby bath on eBay.... but for £1! I'm chuffed as it's a bargain but will feel like a right skank when going to collect it
> 
> oh that's a great deal! we love winnie the pooh here. in fact, that's going to be aden's theme for his 2nd birthday party. i can't wait. i already have all the decor for it and its still 3 months away, lol!Click to expand...

Sorry to hear Aden was poorly :hugs:

I know, right? £1, woooot! LOL! I am loving eBay. I don't mind pre-loved stuff aslong as it's in good nick.


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> hi pinky :hugs: glad to see you back.
> 
> hi everyone else. Been so busy with DS's 4th birthday.
> Oh and I have news! (small news)
> 
> I went back to the doc after the bitch said come back in another year and sighed at me. Anyway this doc was a man and he basically said give it 6 months if nothing we will start tests. I am happy with that. By then it will be 18months. He even said I bet you get pregnant within that time. He was really nice and asked good questions and was very reassuring.
> 
> He even told me what they would do after this 6months. So I don't feel fobbed off at all now.

glad you got a second opinion!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Oh my, just won a Mothercare Winnie The Pooh baby bath on eBay.... but for £1! I'm chuffed as it's a bargain but will feel like a right skank when going to collect it
> 
> oh that's a great deal! we love winnie the pooh here. in fact, that's going to be aden's theme for his 2nd birthday party. i can't wait. i already have all the decor for it and its still 3 months away, lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear Aden was poorly :hugs:
> 
> I know, right? £1, woooot! LOL! I am loving eBay. I don't mind pre-loved stuff aslong as it's in good nick.Click to expand...

do you have craigslist where you live? it's a great site to get cheap or sometimes even free stuff.


----------



## moter98

pinky, how are you? i haven't gotten a chance to talk to you for awhile. this weekend totally got away from me! not much down time at all. had a lot of work to do for dh this weekend. it's the monthly newsletter time and i had to get that all ready.


----------



## moter98

sarah, hope the evil witch leaves you soon and you can start cooking that egg!


----------



## moter98

rooster, how are you doing?


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> rooster, how are you doing?

hi moter, im good thanks. working alot got a pos opk the last two days so trying to get some :sex: in! :coffee:
how are you moter? when will the testing commence?! 

faythe i dont really know what happened with you but if someone annoched your pregnancy for you on your facebook?-thats bang out of order! report her for abuse and get here removed from fb. x


----------



## Faythe

We have freecycle which is similar I think


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> rooster, how are you doing?
> 
> hi moter, im good thanks. working alot got a pos opk the last two days so trying to get some :sex: in! :coffee:
> how are you moter? when will the testing commence?!
> 
> faythe i dont really know what happened with you but if someone annoched your pregnancy for you on your facebook?-thats bang out of order! report her for abuse and get here removed from fb. xClick to expand...

woohoo! come join me in the TWW!
i will probably test at the end of this week. early still, but i can never resist


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> We have freecycle which is similar I think

oops. double post


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> We have freecycle which is similar I think

do you have garage sales over there? we do here in the summer's when the weather is nice. they are listed on craigslist. last year i got all of aden's 18 months winter clothes at a garage sale. it was a STEAL of a find! all complete outfits were $2 each and in like new condition. a lot of them were name brand too, things i would never buy because of the high price. there are some good finds out there if you know where to look! i clothed him for the winter for $27 total from that garage sale. i was so excited about it, still am i guess,lol! i usually spend $100 brand new when he outgrows old clothes.


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> I have met too many weirdos online and it's bit me on the ass. I am a paranoid freak now because of it. Won't even put pics on my fb incase.
> 
> Glad you seem to be taking it well Faythe I know I wouldn't.
> 
> I'm ok. Convincing myself I'm not pregnant already. :rolleyes:

im honoured you trust me on your fb - ive seen pics of you and your lovely - gorgeous eyes



moter98 said:


> such a busy weekend! whew, i'm wiped. aden was sick last night. he was up groaning and crying until 2 am when he finally threw up.....all over the crib, his blanket, himself, his stuffed puppy. thankfully i have an awesome dh that cleaned it all up for me so i didn't have to throw up too, lol! aden seems fine today, happy as a clam and eating well, so maybe it was just something that didn't agree with him yesterday. dh have him french fries and we think maybe that was it. he doesn't normally eat that kind of stuff so maybe the grease upset his tummy.

awwww glad hes feeling better today 



moter98 said:


> pinky, how are you? i haven't gotten a chance to talk to you for awhile. this weekend totally got away from me! not much down time at all. had a lot of work to do for dh this weekend. it's the monthly newsletter time and i had to get that all ready.

im ok thanks, cant move left arm, in pain but managed to wash my hair today so felt better

went for a walk to get some milk and came home shattered lol


----------



## moter98

glad you are better. slowly but surely you will get better and better. did the dr's say anything? did they fix your shoulder up properly?


----------



## Pinky32

yes it all went smoothly - i had my dressing changed today and ive got 3 holes

got to go to docs in 2 weeks to have stitches removed but it should start to get better

their hoping that the pain in my shoulder was contributing to the pain in my arm so i have to go back in 6 weeks and if my arm is still hurting they will talk about re-operating on that again


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> yes it all went smoothly - i had my dressing changed today and ive got 3 holes
> 
> got to go to docs in 2 weeks to have stitches removed but it should start to get better
> 
> their hoping that the pain in my shoulder was contributing to the pain in my arm so i have to go back in 6 weeks and if my arm is still hurting they will talk about re-operating on that again

i hope they are right and all your pain will finally be gone!


----------



## Pinky32

ooh that would be nice - i havent been painfree since june


----------



## Faythe

Wow what a steal Tina. We have carboot sales here in the UK so might try get to a few of those in the summer.

All in all I am doing OK on preloved stuff on eBay. Won 6 vests for 99p the other week!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ooh that would be nice - i havent been painfree since june

that's way too long. time for some relief.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Wow what a steal Tina. We have carboot sales here in the UK so might try get to a few of those in the summer.
> 
> All in all I am doing OK on preloved stuff on eBay. Won 6 vests for 99p the other week!

you are finding good deals! i have gotten some things on ebay, but not near as good a deals as i can get locally. it's the shipping costs. but, last year i couldn't find a cheap winter snowsuit and coat for aden and ended up finding a used one on ebay for cheaper than the stores and it arrived in like new condition!


----------



## rooster100

So glad to hear everything has gone well pinky!! 
Moter can't wait to hear all about yr testing at the end of the week!! 
I'm going to bed now have to be up at 6 for work. Have had strong ovulation pains this month! 3 days of pos opks?! Really must be strongly ovulating! (I Made up that term btw!) 
Ok girls march is going to be our month!! Xx


----------



## moter98

All right rooster! Catch that egg!


----------



## Pinky32

oooh sounds good rachael :thumbup:

i had a few niggles earlier and ive been having LOTS of watery cm and ewcm


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> oooh sounds good rachael :thumbup:
> 
> i had a few niggles earlier and ive been having LOTS of watery cm and ewcm

woohoo! i bet you ov just at the perfect time again. :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

im thinking prob around tues


----------



## Pinky32

never had this amount of watery cm before


----------



## moter98

it will be perfect timing then!


----------



## Pinky32

fingers crossed

im learning to crochet

first attempt
 



Attached Files:







my crochet.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## moter98

hey that's really good for a start! i always made mine too tight at the beginning.


----------



## Pinky32

ive only been doing it for 45mins - trying to keep tension the same


----------



## moter98

you are doing a good job


----------



## Pinky32

awww thank you

im very pleased and enjoying it


----------



## moter98

Good! I will get back into it someday, when Aden is older and will let me do stuff like that without messing it all up.


----------



## Pinky32

awwww bless him

he wants his mummy to play


----------



## moter98

Yep! That's fine with me. I have....Erm Aden has lots of toys to play with!


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl:


----------



## moter98

Oh no! My temp dipped below the coverline. I know one temp doesn't mean much and it's the pattern to look for, but just the same I'm gonna worry all day that it might not go back up tomorrow.


----------



## Pinky32

its only for visual purposes only and it could be a super eggy implantation dip as its wayyyyy too soon for af


----------



## moter98

I hope it's not AF! I'm worried now. Why couldn't it have just stayed above coverline. It seems way too early for an implantation dip.


----------



## Pinky32

your only 5dpo its not af

implantation occurs between 6-12dpo but can hsppen earlier


----------



## moter98

I just hope it goes back up tomorrow. Then I will be able to relax about it. Good thing I work today. It will help keep me distracted.


----------



## moter98

How are you feeling today pinky?


----------



## Pinky32

you;ll br fine hunny xx

im ok thanks, feel as though im carrying a heavy shoulder bag on my shoulder


----------



## moter98

You getting closer to ov you think?


----------



## Faythe

Morning ladies


----------



## Pinky32

i think it will happen tomoz - loads of watery cm and ewcm and temp dip this morning

morning faythe


----------



## moter98

woohoo pinky! perfect timing again.


----------



## moter98

i won't be going to work after all today. after my morning workout i went to take a shower and, lo and behold, we have no hot water. so i woke up dh to fix it and he can't fix it, so now i have to wait for the technician to come. oh i hope he can fix it cause we do not want to pay for a new water heater! it's only 5 years old.


----------



## Pinky32

hes just confirmed coming to see me tonight and shes going away thurs so hes coming round then too


----------



## Pinky32

fingers crossed its something simple


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> hes just confirmed coming to see me tonight and shes going away thurs so hes coming round then too

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

we need an emoticon that can do backflips


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl:

and im seeing him sat!!!!!

that egg is going to be drowned


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> fingers crossed its something simple

i hope so cause we need a new fridge for the garage and were just going to buy one this week.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> and im seeing him sat!!!!!
> 
> that egg is going to be drowned

:rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

it'll be something really silly and easy to fix


----------



## moter98

i really, really hope so. it's leaking water right now.


----------



## Pinky32

might just be a loose valve or a valve needs replacing


----------



## Faythe

That's fab news Pinky :D


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarah, hope the evil witch leaves you soon and you can start cooking that egg!

She left and Matt and I are ready to go for our xmas bundle! Ive prewarned him im going to be a rampant little rabbit this month! Everything else is relaxed though 

Glad to hear Aden is better today! Sounds like those fries might have been the cause...bless him!

5dpo already....come on eggy! :D x


----------



## Faythe

Wooo go Sarah :yipee:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> sarah, hope the evil witch leaves you soon and you can start cooking that egg!
> 
> She left and Matt and I are ready to go for our xmas bundle! Ive prewarned him im going to be a rampant little rabbit this month! Everything else is relaxed though
> 
> Glad to hear Aden is better today! Sounds like those fries might have been the cause...bless him!
> 
> 5dpo already....come on eggy! :D xClick to expand...

lol @ rampant little bunny! i bet matt will be in heaven. :winkwink:


----------



## moter98

well, looks like my day is shaping up nicely. spoke with the technician and our water heater is still under warranty for parts, we only have to pay for labor, woohoo!


----------



## sarahuk

Haha indeedy!!! Good job I got preseed...we gunna need it I think lol! Also taking him to a naughty shop this week to have a look round and inject some play into it. Lots of attempted baby making sometimes needs spicing up after a long period of time lol. Hes gunna hate me by the end of this month!

Pinky thats great news on the OH coming so often this week! Youll be turning white with all those deposits!

Fay those bargains are AWESOME!! Ill be checking ebay too when i get my bfp...its so good for picking stuff up. Dont forget to show piccies of the things you get!

Rach go get that egg honey....woopt!!!!

And tina...hope it gets fixed asap...be a pain without water!


----------



## Faythe

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!

Have my scan date! Next week on Thursday :yipee: :wohoo: :dance:


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> I have met too many weirdos online and it's bit me on the ass. I am a paranoid freak now because of it. Won't even put pics on my fb incase.
> 
> Glad you seem to be taking it well Faythe I know I wouldn't.
> 
> I'm ok. Convincing myself I'm not pregnant already. :rolleyes:
> 
> im honoured you trust me on your fb - ive seen pics of you and your lovely - gorgeous eyes
> 
> :blush: in the circle of trust pinky :haha:
> 
> im ok thanks, cant move left arm, in pain but managed to wash my hair today so felt better
> 
> went for a walk to get some milk and came home shattered lolClick to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> hes just confirmed coming to see me tonight and shes going away thurs so hes coming round then too
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> we need an emoticon that can do backflipsClick to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Tryingmybest

Faythe said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!
> 
> Have my scan date! Next week on Thursday :yipee: :wohoo: :dance:

:happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> sarah, hope the evil witch leaves you soon and you can start cooking that egg!
> 
> She left and Matt and I are ready to go for our xmas bundle! Ive prewarned him im going to be a rampant little rabbit this month! Everything else is relaxed though
> 
> Glad to hear Aden is better today! Sounds like those fries might have been the cause...bless him!
> 
> 5dpo already....come on eggy! :D xClick to expand...

:sex::bunny:



moter98 said:


> well, looks like my day is shaping up nicely. spoke with the technician and our water heater is still under warranty for parts, we only have to pay for labor, woohoo!

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!
> 
> Have my scan date! Next week on Thursday :yipee: :wohoo: :dance:

so exciting! post the pics!


----------



## moter98

the technician is here and putting in a brand new water heater, no charge except labor! woohoo!!


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> I have met too many weirdos online and it's bit me on the ass. I am a paranoid freak now because of it. Won't even put pics on my fb incase.
> 
> Glad you seem to be taking it well Faythe I know I wouldn't.
> 
> I'm ok. Convincing myself I'm not pregnant already. :rolleyes:
> 
> im honoured you trust me on your fb - ive seen pics of you and your lovely - gorgeous eyes
> 
> :blush: in the circle of trust pinky :haha:
> 
> im ok thanks, cant move left arm, in pain but managed to wash my hair today so felt better
> 
> went for a walk to get some milk and came home shattered lolClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

trying, peeked at your chart. you are 6dpo! when are you gonna start testing?


----------



## moter98

Woohoo! Bnb is back up


----------



## SKP

Helloooooo everyone! Long time no chat. 

I took a break from temping, opks, timing, anything ttc related this month, besides well :)

I been back to see my specialist after 3 long months of waiting. No preggers yet, testing on Friday, then I will be 1 week late.

To recap:

LMP was Feb 12th
Jan 20th
Dec 28th

So now the doc still has me on clomid, and the whole shebang testing on day 3 and 21's for each 3 cycles. And I believe my last cycle is a 100 mg clomid.

Plus wants me to start taking prenatals.

And Im going to start temping again.

I hope that if no af shows up by Fri and if not preggers I hope it starts fast so I can start my clomids.

I took my temp randomly yesterday, and through out the day it was 98.8! Weird. I wasn't even warm. My house is actually 2 degrees colder in the past few days.

If nothign happens these 3 months, I go back for June 20th. And that is the end of clomid :( they only do 6 months. Then its either 3 options really.

1. Continue naturally, just take progesterone if needed to get me regular.
2. Take more hard core drugs like the shots and stuff
3. Take it further and for IVF and all that.

But on my next appointment Im going to ask about flushing my tubes out becuase i had some sort of indication of a blockage in left tube. I want to do that before I consider options like 2 and 3. Definitly do option 1 for sure. While in the process of waiting for tubes flush if being done.

Well thats it for me. :) I will let ya know my first PT test on Friday :)

Sooo any news from anyone? :)


----------



## SKP

Helloooooo everyone! Long time no chat. 

I took a break from temping, opks, timing, anything ttc related this month, besides well :)

I been back to see my specialist after 3 long months of waiting. No preggers yet, testing on Friday, then I will be 1 week late.

To recap:

LMP was Feb 12th
Jan 20th
Dec 28th

So now the doc still has me on clomid, and the whole shebang testing on day 3 and 21's for each 3 cycles. And I believe my last cycle is a 100 mg clomid.

Plus wants me to start taking prenatals.

And Im going to start temping again.

I hope that if no af shows up by Fri and if not preggers I hope it starts fast so I can start my clomids.

I took my temp randomly yesterday, and through out the day it was 98.8! Weird. I wasn't even warm. My house is actually 2 degrees colder in the past few days.

If nothign happens these 3 months, I go back for June 20th. And that is the end of clomid :( they only do 6 months. Then its either 3 options really.

1. Continue naturally, just take progesterone if needed to get me regular.
2. Take more hard core drugs like the shots and stuff
3. Take it further and for IVF and all that.

But on my next appointment Im going to ask about flushing my tubes out becuase i had some sort of indication of a blockage in left tube. I want to do that before I consider options like 2 and 3. Definitly do option 1 for sure. While in the process of waiting for tubes flush if being done.

Well thats it for me. :) I will let ya know my first PT test on Friday :)

Sooo any news from anyone? :)

Weird: I checked FF and it predicts Fri I should start aF, doc predicts to start PT test for that day.


----------



## SKP

Sorry for double post. Internet wonky


----------



## Faythe

Hello ladies! :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Wow the forums are shite today!!


----------



## moter98

will i actually be able to post this? been trying all day.


----------



## moter98

woohoo, i think bnb fixed it!

temps went back up above coverline today so i stopped worrying about it!

how is everyone?


----------



## Pinky32

*cough cough* after a panicy email to me lol

perfect impantation dip :thumbup:

i had light ov niggles this morning and afternoon and then disappeared - ewcm disapeared this afternoon too - not using opks as they stress me out so just have to wait n see what temps do i guess

i went to the library today to get some books on crocheting as it looks perfect but im having problems with the edges, all the books are right handed though which makes it difficult n the videos on you tube confused me, so i keep crocheting, unravelling, crocheting, unravelling, etc etc until i get it perfect


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> *cough cough* after a panicy email to me lol
> 
> perfect impantation dip :thumbup:
> 
> i had light ov niggles this morning and afternoon and then disappeared - ewcm disapeared this afternoon too - not using opks as they stress me out so just have to wait n see what temps do i guess
> 
> i went to the library today to get some books on crocheting as it looks perfect but im having problems with the edges, all the books are right handed though which makes it difficult n the videos on you tube confused me, so i keep crocheting, unravelling, crocheting, unravelling, etc etc until i get it perfect

haha! yep, i panicked for no reason. wouldn't it be something if it actually was an implantation dip. even though its way too early.

is it driving you crazy not knowing if you are about to ov?

that's how you learn crochet, trial and error. i did that too when i first started. just keep practicing.


----------



## SKP

For the past 2 days i been thirsty, gassy, cant sleep, peeing lots, even when i didnt really drink at times, increased cm. high temp one day, for the whole day. 

3 days late. If no start by friday, i test if negetive, start progesterone again.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> *cough cough* after a panicy email to me lol
> 
> perfect impantation dip :thumbup:
> 
> i had light ov niggles this morning and afternoon and then disappeared - ewcm disapeared this afternoon too - not using opks as they stress me out so just have to wait n see what temps do i guess
> 
> i went to the library today to get some books on crocheting as it looks perfect but im having problems with the edges, all the books are right handed though which makes it difficult n the videos on you tube confused me, so i keep crocheting, unravelling, crocheting, unravelling, etc etc until i get it perfect
> 
> haha! yep, i panicked for no reason. wouldn't it be something if it actually was an implantation dip. even though its way too early.
> 
> is it driving you crazy not knowing if you are about to ov?
> 
> that's how you learn crochet, trial and error. i did that too when i first started. just keep practicing.Click to expand...

impantation occurs between 6-22dpo but can happen a day either side, depends how quickly the egg got to the place its meant to be

we al panic hunnybun - makes a nice change its someone else other than me :rofl:

no its not for some reason - i think if i hadnt seen OH on monday then maybe i would be panicing thinking i might have ov early but seeing as i saw himn then im not worrying

i played with ff chart and if temps continue to rise then i get crosshairs today which is perfect for seeing him monday and tomoz

When i went to bed last night, quite a bit of ewcm and this morning i woke to ov cramps (more like pinching)

i started crocheting a wheel last night but half way thru she told me to chain 3 on and then the video flickered and she was talking about hooking a certain stitch but didnt say what to do with my chain and if i did what she was showing me i had a gap where the chain 3 sat on the edge of the wheel - so i unravelled it lol

my dads coming over to see me today to take me for a roast dinner - going to have to get my mum to cut it up for me as i still cant use my left arm enough to cut food


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> I have met too many weirdos online and it's bit me on the ass. I am a paranoid freak now because of it. Won't even put pics on my fb incase.
> 
> Glad you seem to be taking it well Faythe I know I wouldn't.
> 
> I'm ok. Convincing myself I'm not pregnant already. :rolleyes:
> 
> im honoured you trust me on your fb - ive seen pics of you and your lovely - gorgeous eyes
> 
> :blush: in the circle of trust pinky :haha:
> 
> im ok thanks, cant move left arm, in pain but managed to wash my hair today so felt better
> 
> went for a walk to get some milk and came home shattered lolClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> trying, peeked at your chart. you are 6dpo! when are you gonna start testing?Click to expand...

I couldn't get on bnb for ages! I'm now 8dpo lol I'm not going to test AT ALL til af shows it's face.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> *cough cough* after a panicy email to me lol
> 
> perfect impantation dip :thumbup:
> 
> i had light ov niggles this morning and afternoon and then disappeared - ewcm disapeared this afternoon too - not using opks as they stress me out so just have to wait n see what temps do i guess
> 
> i went to the library today to get some books on crocheting as it looks perfect but im having problems with the edges, all the books are right handed though which makes it difficult n the videos on you tube confused me, so i keep crocheting, unravelling, crocheting, unravelling, etc etc until i get it perfect
> 
> haha! yep, i panicked for no reason. wouldn't it be something if it actually was an implantation dip. even though its way too early.
> 
> is it driving you crazy not knowing if you are about to ov?
> 
> that's how you learn crochet, trial and error. i did that too when i first started. just keep practicing.Click to expand...
> 
> impantation occurs between 6-22dpo but can happen a day either side, depends how quickly the egg got to the place its meant to be
> 
> we al panic hunnybun - makes a nice change its someone else other than me :rofl:
> 
> no its not for some reason - i think if i hadnt seen OH on monday then maybe i would be panicing thinking i might have ov early but seeing as i saw himn then im not worrying
> 
> i played with ff chart and if temps continue to rise then i get crosshairs today which is perfect for seeing him monday and tomoz
> 
> When i went to bed last night, quite a bit of ewcm and this morning i woke to ov cramps (more like pinching)
> 
> i started crocheting a wheel last night but half way thru she told me to chain 3 on and then the video flickered and she was talking about hooking a certain stitch but didnt say what to do with my chain and if i did what she was showing me i had a gap where the chain 3 sat on the edge of the wheel - so i unravelled it lol
> 
> my dads coming over to see me today to take me for a roast dinner - going to have to get my mum to cut it up for me as i still cant use my left arm enough to cut foodClick to expand...

Bfn today. Why did I even test at 7dpo. It must be the tww crazies kicking in again. I am NOT testing tomorrow. 
I bet you ov today then! Get to catching that egg.
Oh how frustrating when they don't explain in enough detail! Can you buy a book to teach you that one?


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> I have met too many weirdos online and it's bit me on the ass. I am a paranoid freak now because of it. Won't even put pics on my fb incase.
> 
> Glad you seem to be taking it well Faythe I know I wouldn't.
> 
> I'm ok. Convincing myself I'm not pregnant already. :rolleyes:
> 
> im honoured you trust me on your fb - ive seen pics of you and your lovely - gorgeous eyes
> 
> :blush: in the circle of trust pinky :haha:
> 
> im ok thanks, cant move left arm, in pain but managed to wash my hair today so felt better
> 
> went for a walk to get some milk and came home shattered lolClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> trying, peeked at your chart. you are 6dpo! when are you gonna start testing?Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't get on bnb for ages! I'm now 8dpo lol I'm not going to test AT ALL til af shows it's face.Click to expand...

Good luck! You have willpower. Wanna send some over here? I think I need to step away from the hpts lol!


----------



## Pinky32

Trying - that means you might not be testing for 9 months!!!!!! lol
fingers crossed for you

Tina - STOP TESTING!!!!!!!
you know yourself that its still wayyyyyyyy too early so why waste them

the ov cramps were getting stronger as i tried to get dressed so im hoping its today which will be lovely

i "think" i know where im going wrong, my dads coming to take me for lunch so when i get back this afternoon i will practice more to see if where i think im going wrong is right

the books are great BUT their all for right handed pple which is confusing when you have to mentally change it round the other way but im getting there - practice makes perfect they say


----------



## moter98

ok, ok, i'll stop testing pinky. i still have way too many tests beckoning to me. i shouldn't have bought a 50 pack!

google crochet for left handers and some videos and lessons will come up. maybe that will help you better.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> woohoo, i think bnb fixed it!
> 
> temps went back up above coverline today so i stopped worrying about it!
> 
> how is everyone?

Your chart looks lovely hun..no need to worry!

Yeah thank god its sorted now...it felt weird not having bnb yesterday! Hope thats the last of it all now!


----------



## moter98

anyone else just want to be pregnant already?

this is how i'm keeping af away this cycle :gun:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> woohoo, i think bnb fixed it!
> 
> temps went back up above coverline today so i stopped worrying about it!
> 
> how is everyone?
> 
> Your chart looks lovely hun..no need to worry!
> 
> Yeah thank god its sorted now...it felt weird not having bnb yesterday! Hope thats the last of it all now!Click to expand...

your little bunny is hopping along to ov!


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> anyone else just want to be pregnant already?
> 
> this is how i'm keeping af away this cycle :gun:

Oh my god I would pay every penny I have to be pregnant! Just wish it would happen sooner!! I never realised how lucky I was when I fell pregnant accidently! I feel like I'm living in my own nightmare and pretending to the rest of the world I'm ok! (except u girls, you understand and know the truth!)


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> anyone else just want to be pregnant already?
> 
> this is how i'm keeping af away this cycle :gun:
> 
> Oh my god I would pay every penny I have to be pregnant! Just wish it would happen sooner!! I never realised how lucky I was when I fell pregnant accidently! I feel like I'm living in my own nightmare and pretending to the rest of the world I'm ok! (except u girls, you understand and know the truth!)Click to expand...

Me too! I'm trying to remain patient but failing.


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> anyone else just want to be pregnant already?
> 
> this is how i'm keeping af away this cycle :gun:
> 
> Oh my god I would pay every penny I have to be pregnant! Just wish it would happen sooner!! I never realised how lucky I was when I fell pregnant accidently! I feel like I'm living in my own nightmare and pretending to the rest of the world I'm ok! (except u girls, you understand and know the truth!)Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! I'm trying to remain patient but failing.Click to expand...

yeah i try and appear patient but inside my brain is going nuts. i would say i think about ttc every 5-10 minutes every day! and thats not exagertaing! 
going a little more crazy every day! :wacko::brat::sad2::hissy::headspin::help::help::help::help::loopy::-({|=


----------



## moter98

I hear ya! I've been doing better with not thinking about it so much but it's still always there in the back of my mind no matter what I'm doing


----------



## rooster100

i always get a little upset by my ticker and the statistics but then i realise how small the percentage really is. It says today that 2dpo 7.4% pregnant women experience gas/flatulence............but that means that 92.6% of women dont experince it! do you guys understand what im getting at? just having my normal few days dpo rant! x


----------



## moter98

Yes I know what you are getting at. The points and percentages drive me mad sometimes


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> anyone else just want to be pregnant already?
> 
> this is how i'm keeping af away this cycle :gun:

Oh god yes. Im tired of ttc. It was bad enough hitting double cycle numbers...but watching that 1 turn to a 2 when in double figures...that was a mood killer!!!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> woohoo, i think bnb fixed it!
> 
> temps went back up above coverline today so i stopped worrying about it!
> 
> how is everyone?
> 
> Your chart looks lovely hun..no need to worry!
> 
> Yeah thank god its sorted now...it felt weird not having bnb yesterday! Hope thats the last of it all now!Click to expand...
> 
> your little bunny is hopping along to ov!Click to expand...

It best keep on hopping too after OV..right past af...or the little fcker wil meet your gun!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> woohoo, i think bnb fixed it!
> 
> temps went back up above coverline today so i stopped worrying about it!
> 
> how is everyone?
> 
> Your chart looks lovely hun..no need to worry!
> 
> Yeah thank god its sorted now...it felt weird not having bnb yesterday! Hope thats the last of it all now!Click to expand...
> 
> your little bunny is hopping along to ov!Click to expand...
> 
> It best keep on hopping too after OV..right past af...or the little fcker wil meet your gun!Click to expand...

Lol! Hop bunny, hop!


----------



## sarahuk

Im starting to think my rabbit must be one legged after all these months hopping lol :D


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> anyone else just want to be pregnant already?
> 
> this is how i'm keeping af away this cycle :gun:
> 
> Oh god yes. Im tired of ttc. It was bad enough hitting double cycle numbers...but watching that 1 turn to a 2 when in double figures...that was a mood killer!!!Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## SKP

I tested today Im 3-7 days late. Negetive :(


----------



## sarahuk

We shall all get there :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

i think with the stress this week plus illness of operation im not going to ov :cry:


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> i think with the stress this week plus illness of operation im not going to ov :cry:

Yes you will! Why do you say that?


----------



## Pinky32

because i was on morphine now strong painkillers and under so much stress with other stuff


----------



## moter98

I think it will be a good thing pinky! You will ov a little bit later in your cycle. Maybe cd12 or 13. This will give eggy plenty time to mature AND you will be seein OH today so you will be covered.


----------



## Pinky32

no somethings come up - i wont be seeing him


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> no somethings come up - i wont be seeing him

What!? That sucks! I'm sure you will Ov just maybe a little later? I can Ov as early as day 8 and as late as day 13. Are you ok? X


----------



## Pinky32

i can ov anywhere between cd9-12 - but if i dont get a deposit today then the last one was monday

i just spoke to OH who said that he will try to sort something out for tonight but its not looking likely

no not really - for soooooooooooo many reasons ive had enough


----------



## moter98

:hugs: Massive :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

:hugs: pinky, things will get better you'll see. Xx


----------



## Pinky32

thanks girls xxx


----------



## Pinky32

im going to occupy myself with crocheting today - ive sussed out where i was going wrong so now just waiting for new chochet needles to arrive so i can start on my baby blanket

until then im learning how to do a circle but keep going wrong somewhere as when it starts to grow its curling so starts to look like an eggcup lol

so i keep unraveling it and starting again - will perfect it soon!

im looking at videos on you tube for left handed crochet circles (wheels, rounds) but theres not that many that are just double stitch, their fancy ones but i;'l keep looking


----------



## moter98

I never did learn how to do circles properly. I always had a gap when I tied off the ends. 
Yours keeps bunching up cause its too tight. With practice you will learn to make it looser. It will become second nature after awhile.


----------



## Pinky32

i think its curling as im doing something wrong, not that im doing it too tight (but that prob doesnt help) i keep stitching the first stitch and not slipping it (thats not helping) but i;ll keep practising - keeps my mind off things


----------



## moter98

I miss crocheting now! It's fun


----------



## Faythe

I wish I could knit or crochet :(


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I wish I could knit or crochet :(

You can! Me and pinky taught ourselves through the power of books and google


----------



## Faythe

Anything delicate is a toughie for me lol


----------



## moter98

I bet you could do it. You just might surprise yourself


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! So Im about to leave for England! I'm in the tww now so no worries leaving the hubby for two weeks! (perfect timing!) well let's hope my body does what it was designed to do!! Only 2 days left being in my 20's :/ xx


----------



## Faythe

Good luck rooster! Have a fab time xx


----------



## moter98

Take me with you rooster!
Have a great time celebrating your last days in your twenties and your first days in your thirties!


----------



## sarahuk

Char - youll OV, if not already. The meds you were on may have possibly caused your bbt to react differently to normal. Im sure youll have covered the bases honey :hugs:

Rachael hope you have a great time honey! Let us know how youre getting on when you get a chance.

Ohh crocheting looks complicated at first but is actually easy as hell once you learn the basics!

I just decided to learn some months ago and am also completely self-taught. Ive made gloves, hats, scarlfs, bookmarks, plastic bag holders with flowers on..massive blankets. Its fantastic!

I still consider myself a novice but it would be so easy to learn faythe.

Im crocheting a mahoosive blanket atm for a mate whos 15wks :) Wanted her to have something to drape her and baby in for feeding when he/she arrives. You can make things look so effective. Look at this stitch ive learned! Dead easy! 

Tina get crocheting again!!
 



Attached Files:







photo1.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Faythe

Sarah, that's beautiful! I love handmade stuff :cloud9:


----------



## sarahuk

Awww thanks hun! :hugs:

You should totally learn though! I learned because I wanted to make things for when I have a baby. Can you imagine wrapping your LO in a blanket you made for him/her!

Ohhhh not long now either till your scan and we are guessing on the sex!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Char - youll OV, if not already. The meds you were on may have possibly caused your bbt to react differently to normal. Im sure youll have covered the bases honey :hugs:
> 
> Rachael hope you have a great time honey! Let us know how youre getting on when you get a chance.
> 
> Ohh crocheting looks complicated at first but is actually easy as hell once you learn the basics!
> 
> I just decided to learn some months ago and am also completely self-taught. Ive made gloves, hats, scarlfs, bookmarks, plastic bag holders with flowers on..massive blankets. Its fantastic!
> 
> I still consider myself a novice but it would be so easy to learn faythe.
> 
> Im crocheting a mahoosive blanket atm for a mate whos 15wks :) Wanted her to have something to drape her and baby in for feeding when he/she arrives. You can make things look so effective. Look at this stitch ive learned! Dead easy!
> 
> Tina get crocheting again!!

That's gorgeous! Love it. I will start crocheting again when I get more time and Aden will let me. There's no way I could keep him from unraveling it as I go right now.


----------



## Faythe

I might give it a go then!

Yeah only a week to go now until my scan. I'm actually glad it'll be when I am one day off turning 13 weeks because it should be a clearer scan :yipee:


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> I have met too many weirdos online and it's bit me on the ass. I am a paranoid freak now because of it. Won't even put pics on my fb incase.
> 
> Glad you seem to be taking it well Faythe I know I wouldn't.
> 
> I'm ok. Convincing myself I'm not pregnant already. :rolleyes:
> 
> im honoured you trust me on your fb - ive seen pics of you and your lovely - gorgeous eyes
> 
> :blush: in the circle of trust pinky :haha:
> 
> im ok thanks, cant move left arm, in pain but managed to wash my hair today so felt better
> 
> went for a walk to get some milk and came home shattered lolClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> trying, peeked at your chart. you are 6dpo! when are you gonna start testing?Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't get on bnb for ages! I'm now 8dpo lol I'm not going to test AT ALL til af shows it's face.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck! You have willpower. Wanna send some over here? I think I need to step away from the hpts lol!Click to expand...

:hugs: you can do it! :)


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I might give it a go then!
> 
> Yeah only a week to go now until my scan. I'm actually glad it'll be when I am one day off turning 13 weeks because it should be a clearer scan :yipee:

It's comin up fast. Where has the time gone


----------



## Tryingmybest

love homemade stuff. I'm actually part of sewing groups on fb and it's great for tips and looking at stuff


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I might give it a go then!
> 
> Yeah only a week to go now until my scan. I'm actually glad it'll be when I am one day off turning 13 weeks because it should be a clearer scan :yipee:
> 
> It's comin up fast. Where has the time goneClick to expand...

wow it's like only yesterday we were all here hearing the news. :cloud9:


----------



## Faythe

I know! It's insane :D


----------



## Pinky32

heres what ive been doing all day - only mastered it this morning and got carried away
 



Attached Files:







circle.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## moter98

Good job Charlotte!!


----------



## Faythe

Thats fab!


----------



## moter98

Ok so I'm reading about bee pollen and all it's benefits and guess what one of those benefits is? Yep, fertility! It's supposed to help with male and female fertility and it all natural. Only you shouldn't take it if you are allergic to bee stings. I'm trying to decide which brand to buy now.


----------



## Pinky32

oknow this is where is show how boring i am

when i was on holiday last, we got talking to a guy who had bees and then sold on the honey etc

if you are thinking of taking anything bee related (not in pill form) then you should look for someone local as each area the bees live in, produces different stuff and your body is used to local area air and therefore if you took something that wasnt made locally then your body might just reject it without you knowing but you wont get any benefits

god im a bore lol

thanks girls - i was really pleased with it but hit another snag so trying to sort it out


----------



## moter98

Yeah I read that. Can't find a local beekeeper but our farmers market opens in may so hoping to find someone there


----------



## Pinky32

oooh lovely - just ask how far they are from where you live

they dont have to be round the corner but as local as you can get


----------



## moter98

Ok thanks. I will ask


----------



## Faythe

12 weeks today :yipee:


----------



## sarahuk

Happy 12 weeks!! Blimey thats just flown by!


----------



## moter98

On to the second trimester. Congrats!


----------



## moter98

Another temp dip today. What the? At least it's on the coverline and not below this time. I wonder if AF is gonna show early


----------



## Faythe

Thanks my lovelies!!


----------



## moter98

Had to wipe the cobwebs off this thread today, haha!

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Faythe

I hope that the temp dip doesn't mean AF is on it's way


----------



## moter98

Me too. I'm only 9dpo and never gotten AF before 12dpo so it would be a shock to see it arrive this early. Good sign is I don't have any pre AF cramps or anything. Hoping temp will shoot up sky high tomorrow, and in a perfect world get a bfp too!

What are they going to do at your scan? Date the pregnancy? I can't remember what they do for first scans.


----------



## Faythe

Scan is next Thursday which will be dating. Hopefully I'll be spot on as I know when I ovulated :)

I'm sure it's just a glitch and it will pick back up tomorrow honey!


----------



## moter98

Oh fun! Post the pics they give you!!


----------



## Pinky32

oooh 12 weeks - blimey! where has that time gone - thats like 4 cycles for me lol

Without meaning to sound mean -but i bet its a relief to be in 2nd tri now - i know i would worry all the way thru 1st tri but you can sit back and relax now :thumbup:

tina - dont worry - its just the egg cooking


----------



## moter98

aww, bless you pinky. i've been trying not to worry about it. it's only 2 low temps this cycle and don't mean much i know. as long as it goes back up i won't be worried.


----------



## moter98

still seeing OH on sat? i see you are set to ov possibly tomorrow?


----------



## Pinky32

your wayyyyyyyyyyyyy off af so i think its just that eggy getting all settled in nice n tight n snug

yeah i spoke to him today - hes had a nightmare week at work but has promised a visit tomorrow - hes hoping to get out of work early but even if its normal time then he will stil come round

9DPO!!! where the hell has that gone?


----------



## moter98

oh yay! twice in one week to see him!!

i know, right? 9dpo, wow! now where's my bfp already, lol


----------



## Pinky32

its coming


----------



## sarahuk

You know...now ive got my bloodworks scheduled im more interested in getting my results than worrying about my bfp this cycle. 

As long as I get a yes youre ovulating...the witch can come early and last a week....i shall just be relieved!


----------



## Faythe

That's not mean at all honey! I am feeling a sense of relief getting to 12 weeks. Esp after the constant drama of the MC threads in 1st tri. Made me feel like it happens way too much and that it would happen to me (I'd be a liar if I said I haven't been worried)

I'm just happy that everything is progressing well and I still can't believe this is happening. I know it's not a scratch on some of the LTTTC'ers but after 14 cycles, I really thought it wasn't going to happen.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> You know...now ive got my bloodworks scheduled im more interested in getting my results than worrying about my bfp this cycle.
> 
> As long as I get a yes youre ovulating...the witch can come early and last a week....i shall just be relieved!

I hope everything comes back good.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> That's not mean at all honey! I am feeling a sense of relief getting to 12 weeks. Esp after the constant drama of the MC threads in 1st tri. Made me feel like it happens way too much and that it would happen to me (I'd be a liar if I said I haven't been worried)
> 
> I'm just happy that everything is progressing well and I still can't believe this is happening. I know it's not a scratch on some of the LTTTC'ers but after 14 cycles, I really thought it wasn't going to happen.

Your success gives me hope! It may have taken you awhile but you I'd get pregnant!


----------



## Faythe

Thanks :hugs:

I had convinced myself that I was broken and we'd never have our LO. Sometimes I don't feel that I deserve this wonderful gift. I know that probably makes no sense what so ever.


----------



## moter98

Makes total sense


----------



## SKP

Hey ladies,

I went for my blood hpt today, 10 days late:(. Been sick the past 3 days, could not sleep, peeing lots, drinking lots, hot flashes. 

And today worse of all, very tired, due to lack of sleep, nausiated, feel faintish all day, vomitting, (somewhat) a very bad yucky feeling to the stomach. And i just dont want to eat anything at all, trying to, and drinking.

I dont know if this is due to the Prenatals im taking, i had the pills for 3 nights now and today i feel horrible.

Or could it be stomach flu, it is going around. Im just so irratated right now.

My af was suposed to show up today, so when and if i nave a neg on monday i need to start progesterone to jump start af again, then start takingmmy clomid. 

O boy i hope prenatal and clomid can go,well together. Im going to ask my doc on monday anout the prenatals. Maybe hats my problem : s


----------



## moter98

SKP said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I went for my blood hpt today, 10 days late:(. Been sick the past 3 days, could not sleep, peeing lots, drinking lots, hot flashes.
> 
> And today worse of all, very tired, due to lack of sleep, nausiated, feel faintish all day, vomitting, (somewhat) a very bad yucky feeling to the stomach. And i just dont want to eat anything at all, trying to, and drinking.
> 
> I dont know if this is due to the Prenatals im taking, i had the pills for 3 nights now and today i feel horrible.
> 
> Or could it be stomach flu, it is going around. Im just so irratated right now.
> 
> My af was suposed to show up today, so when and if i nave a neg on monday i need to start progesterone to jump start af again, then start takingmmy clomid.
> 
> O boy i hope prenatal and clomid can go,well together. Im going to ask my doc on monday anout the prenatals. Maybe hats my problem : s

It's no fun feeling like crap. If its the prenatals, try taking them at night before you go to sleep. That should help a lot. Hope you feel better soon. When do you get your results from the dr?


----------



## Faythe

MIL's tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing her but not OH's brother. I think i'll just have to put on my la la ears.


----------



## SKP

I take them at night. As of 30 mins i experienced a nasty few minutes of alot of vomitting.
Check temp and im 98.8. And i dont even feel warm.

Man throwing up is nasty, i never do so. Except a few times as a kid.

I go on monday

Ughh vomitting nasty worse for round 2. I cant imagine what it is like if i was actually pregnant, .... I could still very well be who knows


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> MIL's tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing her but not OH's brother. I think i'll just have to put on my la la ears.

yep, that always works. i have to do that too sometimes


----------



## Pinky32

SKP said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I went for my blood hpt today, 10 days late:(. Been sick the past 3 days, could not sleep, peeing lots, drinking lots, hot flashes.
> 
> And today worse of all, very tired, due to lack of sleep, nausiated, feel faintish all day, vomitting, (somewhat) a very bad yucky feeling to the stomach. And i just dont want to eat anything at all, trying to, and drinking.
> 
> I dont know if this is due to the Prenatals im taking, i had the pills for 3 nights now and today i feel horrible.
> 
> Or could it be stomach flu, it is going around. Im just so irratated right now.
> 
> My af was suposed to show up today, so when and if i nave a neg on monday i need to start progesterone to jump start af again, then start takingmmy clomid.
> 
> O boy i hope prenatal and clomid can go,well together. Im going to ask my doc on monday anout the prenatals. Maybe hats my problem : s

how can you be 10 days late but af is due today :wacko:


----------



## SKP

I mean doc said if it dont appear by today i take a pregnancy test


----------



## Faythe

Morning my lovely ladies! How are you all doing?


----------



## moter98

Good! Besides being a bit tired from having to get up 6 times last night. And it wasn't even Aden waking up. It was the dog. First she wanted in the bedroom so did her little half bark thing till I let her in. Then she wanted out of the bedroom. Then she wanted into the kitchen. (we have a close baby hate there do the other dog can't get access to the carpet or she will chew it up) then she wanted back upstairs. Then whining to go in and out of the bedroom again. I have a spoiled dog, lol! How are you?


----------



## Faythe

Sounds a right handful lol.

I'm doing OK thanks. Bit sleepy but that's nothing new!


----------



## Faythe

Not sure if you're interested but these are my 12 week piccies :flower:
 



Attached Files:







12weeks.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 4









12weeks-1.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## moter98

It should go away for you soon. The secon tri is usually when you get your energy back. The the third tri takes it all away again, but so worth it


----------



## Faythe

Can't wait :D


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Not sure if you're interested but these are my 12 week piccies :flower:

Oh what an adorable baby bump. Yep, theres something cookin in there!


----------



## Faythe

I just feel like a lard arse at the moment. Like limbo between looking podgy or pregnant :rofl:


----------



## moter98

You look pregnant. That's def a round baby bump


----------



## Faythe

Thanks :D

It's so miserable here today. Bloody rain :(


----------



## SKP

im miserable i come to conclusion it must methe stomach bug. barely slepted last night been up since 4 and its 7. only one incident of vomitting so far. had hot and cold flushes and shakes.


----------



## Faythe

Chris just made me blub :haha:

He just came home from work and said to me 'someone told me to go out to the shops the buy these for you' and presented me with a bunch of flowers and a card.

The card was a Mothers Day one, and inside he wrote that they love me loads, love Pinchy and Shrimpette.

:cloud9:

I blubbed happy tears. Still blubbing now lol


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Thanks :D
> 
> It's so miserable here today. Bloody rain :(

We've had record highs here. We have beat the record from the 1930s for highest temps in march! It's overcast today but still very warm out for march in mn. Hope the rain lets up for you soon


----------



## moter98

SKP said:


> im miserable i come to conclusion it must methe stomach bug. barely slepted last night been up since 4 and its 7. only one incident of vomitting so far. had hot and cold flushes and shakes.

It must be a bug. It would be highly unlikely for you to be this sick so early on. Generally morning sickness doesn't start till about 6 weeks.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Chris just made me blub :haha:
> 
> He just came home from work and said to me 'someone told me to go out to the shops the buy these for you' and presented me with a bunch of flowers and a card.
> 
> The card was a Mothers Day one, and inside he wrote that they love me loads, love Pinchy and Shrimpette.
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> I blubbed happy tears. Still blubbing now lol

Oh that is just the sweetest thing! What a wonderful man you have.


----------



## sarahuk

awww thats sweet :D


----------



## Pinky32

wow faythe thats either a lot of pizza's or id take a gues your preggy

own up! how many pizza's did that tummy take to look like that :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

You can tell its baby Faythe dont worry about that! Its gotthat lovely pregnant roundness to it too on that front view piccie. So cute!


----------



## SKP

Yeah, i am much better now.


----------



## moter98

Who knew it could take all day to shred block cheese and make homemade stuffing in bulk? I feel like a 1950's housewife. Cooking, cleaning, laundry. That was my day. Now I gotta make supper too. How did those women do it?


----------



## Pinky32

oh gosh i loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee stuffing

i used to eat it raw until my mum told me off - now i love it cold nomnomnom

ive noticed that im starting to prefer all my food cold, dont like hot meat, love cold potatoes, stuffing, etc but just like my vegetables hot hot hot


----------



## moter98

I've got 15 bags of stuffing just ready to be cooked and eaten! It tastes way better than the store bought kind and so much better for you too! DH loves it so I have to keep a big batch on hand at all times. It takes some time, but worth it. 
The cheese is what took forever. I bought this rechargeable cheese grater, but you have to use such small pieces of cheese in it and it died after only the 4th block of cheese. So I had to hand grate the rest. Took forever! I have just ordered a more heavy duty electric grater. Hope it works better than the cheapo one I got.


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, Im just in bed now after having a wonderful time in Liverpool for my birthday. You can tell I'm 30! Tucked up in bed before one am!! 
Was great because for one day I did not think about TTC! 
Think af is due in a week but not holding much hope as just feel 'normal'
Faythe your bump is absorbable and I would LOVE to look like that in the future!! Xxx


----------



## moter98

Happy 30th Birthday Rachel!!!!!!!!
Hope you are having a great time. What better way to keep your mind off TTC. I hope you get a bfp for your birthday. :)


----------



## rooster100

Thanks Moter! Next month I already have a plan, going to temp in April. Just to give it a try. I got my bfp in may last year so I would love to be pregnant by then. When u write about having a bfp now it's like a dream. Like it never really happened. I would do anything to have that happen again! Must try and stay positive but the Longer it takes the harder it gets! (as you know very well!) xx


----------



## moter98

Hoping you won't be needing a plan next month. Temping is fun yet stressful. I'm finding myself overanylizing my temps some days when they don't do what is "expected". While its reassuring to know if and when I ov it's also been a bit stressful. I'm just not sure how to stop now that I've started. I think it would drive me more mad now not knowing what my test is, lol!
Yes, it does seem like that bfp was a dream. Would love to see another one too. As we all would.
FX march is the month for us all. :)


----------



## Pinky32

Tina - well all that cooking apart from being healthy, keeps you busy and your mind off of things

Rachael - glad you had a lovely time - Happy 30th Birthday!!

I was so stressed and down yesterday and had a really bad nights sleep, tossing n turning all night which has prob effected my temps


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, Im just in bed now after having a wonderful time in Liverpool for my birthday. You can tell I'm 30! Tucked up in bed before one am!!
> Was great because for one day I did not think about TTC!
> Think af is due in a week but not holding much hope as just feel 'normal'
> Faythe your bump is absorbable and I would LOVE to look like that in the future!! Xxx


Happy birthday sweetie and hope you continue to have a great time! We miss you!! x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Hoping you won't be needing a plan next month. Temping is fun yet stressful. I'm finding myself overanylizing my temps some days when they don't do what is "expected". While its reassuring to know if and when I ov it's also been a bit stressful. I'm just not sure how to stop now that I've started. I think it would drive me more mad now not knowing what my test is, lol!
> Yes, it does seem like that bfp was a dream. Would love to see another one too. As we all would.
> FX march is the month for us all. :)

It is stressy at first...but I tihnk thats only the case when you havent fully committed yourself to removing all the stress factors from the cycle :)

When I finally was 100% behind not worrying about stuff, I found that I didnt care that I didnt have a chart to go obsess over multiple times a day. ~Its not for everyone, but its been the best move I made.

If you know when you roughly OV..theres nothing lost really :)


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Tina - well all that cooking apart from being healthy, keeps you busy and your mind off of things
> 
> Rachael - glad you had a lovely time - Happy 30th Birthday!!
> 
> I was so stressed and down yesterday and had a really bad nights sleep, tossing n turning all night which has prob effected my temps

Looks like you will be 3dpo tomorrow pinky


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Hoping you won't be needing a plan next month. Temping is fun yet stressful. I'm finding myself overanylizing my temps some days when they don't do what is "expected". While its reassuring to know if and when I ov it's also been a bit stressful. I'm just not sure how to stop now that I've started. I think it would drive me more mad now not knowing what my test is, lol!
> Yes, it does seem like that bfp was a dream. Would love to see another one too. As we all would.
> FX march is the month for us all. :)
> 
> It is stressy at first...but I tihnk thats only the case when you havent fully committed yourself to removing all the stress factors from the cycle :)
> 
> When I finally was 100% behind not worrying about stuff, I found that I didnt care that I didnt have a chart to go obsess over multiple times a day. ~Its not for everyone, but its been the best move I made.
> 
> If you know when you roughly OV..theres nothing lost really :)Click to expand...

That's a good point. I will probably do that at some point just to try something different.


----------



## moter98

Had a HUGE temp jump this morning. If I wasn't so sick I'd be really excited about it. I have been up all night feeling nauseous. I didn't get any sort of continuous sleep and I didn't temp until two hours later than my normal time. I think I've got the stomach bug DH had last week. It's the kind where you feel so bad you just want to throw up already so you feel better. And to top it off my legs are aching which happens sometimes before or during AF. No AF yet, but I think she's coming. Oh and bfn too.

Edit: got cramps too. Not a good day.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Hoping you won't be needing a plan next month. Temping is fun yet stressful. I'm finding myself overanylizing my temps some days when they don't do what is "expected". While its reassuring to know if and when I ov it's also been a bit stressful. I'm just not sure how to stop now that I've started. I think it would drive me more mad now not knowing what my test is, lol!
> Yes, it does seem like that bfp was a dream. Would love to see another one too. As we all would.
> FX march is the month for us all. :)
> 
> It is stressy at first...but I tihnk thats only the case when you havent fully committed yourself to removing all the stress factors from the cycle :)
> 
> When I finally was 100% behind not worrying about stuff, I found that I didnt care that I didnt have a chart to go obsess over multiple times a day. ~Its not for everyone, but its been the best move I made.
> 
> If you know when you roughly OV..theres nothing lost really :)Click to expand...
> 
> That's a good point. I will probably do that at some point just to try something different.Click to expand...

Youll know when the time is right my love :) I think we all have a point where we sit back and think fck it...this month what will be will be. :) x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Had a HUGE temp jump this morning. If I wasn't so sick I'd be really excited about it. I have been up all night feeling nauseous. I didn't get any sort of continuous sleep and I didn't temp until two hours later than my normal time. I think I've got the stomach bug DH had last week. It's the kind where you feel so bad you just want to throw up already so you feel better. And to top it off my legs are aching which happens sometimes before or during AF. No AF yet, but I think she's coming. Oh and bfn too.
> 
> Edit: got cramps too. Not a good day.

Awww honey sorry to hear that youre not feeling very good today :( I hope that it passes quickly and that the aches are just caused by the sickness and af stays away! x


----------



## moter98

Thanks Sarah. At least dh is taking care of Aden all day. That helps me a lot.


----------



## sarahuk

Oh thats good news! You need to take care of yourself.

Plus...I know you have it at different dates over there but...Happy Mothers Day!


----------



## moter98

Thanks! Yeah, mothers day is in may over here.

Tmi warning- finally threw up. Never thought I would be so happy to. Finally feeling a bit less like a zombie now!


----------



## SKP

Question: i never started yet, doc told me to wait until i get my pt results back before i take clomid.

But if say i just had an annovulatory month, unless i just didnt ovulate. 

And for it to be day 12 shouldnt i be in the process of ovulation? 

Or should. Just take my clomids, or do i have to take progesterone so my cycle can be restarted?


----------



## Faythe

Pinky!!! I dreamt that you got your BFP this cycle :D

It has to be a sign.


----------



## Faythe

Happy Birthday, Rachel xxx


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> wow faythe thats either a lot of pizza's or id take a gues your preggy
> 
> own up! how many pizza's did that tummy take to look like that :rofl:

Haha, what ever do you mean? :blush:



sarahuk said:


> You can tell its baby Faythe dont worry about that! Its gotthat lovely pregnant roundness to it too on that front view piccie. So cute!

Thankies! It's nice to have a bump this early on. Otherwise I'd be wanting to walk around with a flashing sign saying 'I AM PREGNANT' :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Chris just made me blub :haha:
> 
> He just came home from work and said to me 'someone told me to go out to the shops the buy these for you' and presented me with a bunch of flowers and a card.
> 
> The card was a Mothers Day one, and inside he wrote that they love me loads, love Pinchy and Shrimpette.
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> I blubbed happy tears. Still blubbing now lol
> 
> Oh that is just the sweetest thing! What a wonderful man you have.Click to expand...

Thank you!

He's the best :cloud9:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Tina - well all that cooking apart from being healthy, keeps you busy and your mind off of things
> 
> Rachael - glad you had a lovely time - Happy 30th Birthday!!
> 
> I was so stressed and down yesterday and had a really bad nights sleep, tossing n turning all night which has prob effected my temps
> 
> Looks like you will be 3dpo tomorrow pinkyClick to expand...

oh yes :thumbup::happydance:



moter98 said:


> Had a HUGE temp jump this morning. If I wasn't so sick I'd be really excited about it. I have been up all night feeling nauseous. I didn't get any sort of continuous sleep and I didn't temp until two hours later than my normal time. I think I've got the stomach bug DH had last week. It's the kind where you feel so bad you just want to throw up already so you feel better. And to top it off my legs are aching which happens sometimes before or during AF. No AF yet, but I think she's coming. Oh and bfn too.
> 
> Edit: got cramps too. Not a good day.

awwww hope you feel better soon hun - at least there is loads of food in the freezer so its less cooking to worry about



moter98 said:


> Thanks! Yeah, mothers day is in may over here.
> 
> Tmi warning- finally threw up. Never thought I would be so happy to. Finally feeling a bit less like a zombie now!


being sick makes you feel soooooo much better - weaker, but better



Faythe said:


> Pinky!!! I dreamt that you got your BFP this cycle :D
> 
> It has to be a sign.

OMG!!!! Id love that dream to be true but im not holding out for this month, i saw OH monday, ov on friday and saw OH saturday

oh well, at least each cycle is different for me lol gotta be good

its prob your preggy hormones making you have weird dreams :rofl:

but thank you - put a smile on my face :thumbup:



Faythe said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> wow faythe thats either a lot of pizza's or id take a gues your preggy
> 
> own up! how many pizza's did that tummy take to look like that :rofl:
> 
> Haha, what ever do you mean? :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> You can tell its baby Faythe dont worry about that! Its gotthat lovely pregnant roundness to it too on that front view piccie. So cute!Click to expand...
> 
> Thankies! It's nice to have a bump this early on. Otherwise I'd be wanting to walk around with a flashing sign saying 'I AM PREGNANT' :rofl:Click to expand...

i love those t-shirts thsat newly preggy women wear when they have a tiny tiny bump saying "im not fat, im pregnant" - you def dont need one of those now faythe lol (unless it is pizza)


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Pinky!!! I dreamt that you got your BFP this cycle :D
> 
> It has to be a sign.

Oh what a lovely dream. Here's to it coming true!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Tina - well all that cooking apart from being healthy, keeps you busy and your mind off of things
> 
> Rachael - glad you had a lovely time - Happy 30th Birthday!!
> 
> I was so stressed and down yesterday and had a really bad nights sleep, tossing n turning all night which has prob effected my temps
> 
> Looks like you will be 3dpo tomorrow pinkyClick to expand...
> 
> oh yes :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Had a HUGE temp jump this morning. If I wasn't so sick I'd be really excited about it. I have been up all night feeling nauseous. I didn't get any sort of continuous sleep and I didn't temp until two hours later than my normal time. I think I've got the stomach bug DH had last week. It's the kind where you feel so bad you just want to throw up already so you feel better. And to top it off my legs are aching which happens sometimes before or during AF. No AF yet, but I think she's coming. Oh and bfn too.
> 
> Edit: got cramps too. Not a good day.Click to expand...
> 
> awwww hope you feel better soon hun - at least there is loads of food in the freezer so its less cooking to worry about
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yeah, mothers day is in may over here.
> 
> Tmi warning- finally threw up. Never thought I would be so happy to. Finally feeling a bit less like a zombie now!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> being sick makes you feel soooooo much better - weaker, but better
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Pinky!!! I dreamt that you got your BFP this cycle :D
> 
> It has to be a sign.Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!!!! Id love that dream to be true but im not holding out for this month, i saw OH monday, ov on friday and saw OH saturday
> 
> oh well, at least each cycle is different for me lol gotta be good
> 
> its prob your preggy hormones making you have weird dreams :rofl:
> 
> but thank you - put a smile on my face :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> wow faythe thats either a lot of pizza's or id take a gues your preggy
> 
> own up! how many pizza's did that tummy take to look like that :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, what ever do you mean? :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> You can tell its baby Faythe dont worry about that! Its gotthat lovely pregnant roundness to it too on that front view piccie. So cute!Click to expand...
> 
> Thankies! It's nice to have a bump this early on. Otherwise I'd be wanting to walk around with a flashing sign saying 'I AM PREGNANT' :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> i love those t-shirts thsat newly preggy women wear when they have a tiny tiny bump saying "im not fat, im pregnant" - you def dont need one of those now faythe lol (unless it is pizza)Click to expand...

Well you saw oh 4 days before and then the day after ov so eggy coulda still been hanging around yet!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Pinky!!! I dreamt that you got your BFP this cycle :D
> 
> It has to be a sign.
> 
> Oh what a lovely dream. Here's to it coming true!Click to expand...

oh id love it if it did

but i think fsythe should give up on me becoming bump buddies with her - her child will be at university before i get preggy :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Noooo! Don't say that


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Tina - well all that cooking apart from being healthy, keeps you busy and your mind off of things
> 
> Rachael - glad you had a lovely time - Happy 30th Birthday!!
> 
> I was so stressed and down yesterday and had a really bad nights sleep, tossing n turning all night which has prob effected my temps
> 
> Looks like you will be 3dpo tomorrow pinkyClick to expand...
> 
> oh yes :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Had a HUGE temp jump this morning. If I wasn't so sick I'd be really excited about it. I have been up all night feeling nauseous. I didn't get any sort of continuous sleep and I didn't temp until two hours later than my normal time. I think I've got the stomach bug DH had last week. It's the kind where you feel so bad you just want to throw up already so you feel better. And to top it off my legs are aching which happens sometimes before or during AF. No AF yet, but I think she's coming. Oh and bfn too.
> 
> Edit: got cramps too. Not a good day.Click to expand...
> 
> awwww hope you feel better soon hun - at least there is loads of food in the freezer so its less cooking to worry about
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yeah, mothers day is in may over here.
> 
> Tmi warning- finally threw up. Never thought I would be so happy to. Finally feeling a bit less like a zombie now!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> being sick makes you feel soooooo much better - weaker, but better
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Pinky!!! I dreamt that you got your BFP this cycle :D
> 
> It has to be a sign.Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!!!! Id love that dream to be true but im not holding out for this month, i saw OH monday, ov on friday and saw OH saturday
> 
> oh well, at least each cycle is different for me lol gotta be good
> 
> its prob your preggy hormones making you have weird dreams :rofl:
> 
> but thank you - put a smile on my face :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> wow faythe thats either a lot of pizza's or id take a gues your preggy
> 
> own up! how many pizza's did that tummy take to look like that :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, what ever do you mean? :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> You can tell its baby Faythe dont worry about that! Its gotthat lovely pregnant roundness to it too on that front view piccie. So cute!Click to expand...
> 
> Thankies! It's nice to have a bump this early on. Otherwise I'd be wanting to walk around with a flashing sign saying 'I AM PREGNANT' :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> i love those t-shirts thsat newly preggy women wear when they have a tiny tiny bump saying "im not fat, im pregnant" - you def dont need one of those now faythe lol (unless it is pizza)Click to expand...
> 
> Well you saw oh 4 days before and then the day after ov so eggy coulda still been hanging around yet!Click to expand...

i think it all depends when the egg dropped - i did an OPK on friday morning after two cups of tea and it was a strong positive - anywhere between 12-36 hours


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Noooo! Don't say that

:rofl: :fool:


----------



## Faythe

Night my lovelies!

:hugs:

PS Poxy washing machine. Just 'finished' the load but I open the door to sopping wet clothes that still have detergent on! Gah!


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls. Still having a lovely weekend away! So Moter how many dpo are you? And you pinky how many are you?! I'm not too sure about how many dpo I am I think the correct figure is around7 or 8 dpo xxx


----------



## Pinky32

night faythe - more dreams please lol

rachael - im now 3dpo as its past midnight lol

you still in uk? hope your having a fab time x


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls. Still having a lovely weekend away! So Moter how many dpo are you? And you pinky how many are you?! I'm not too sure about how many dpo I am I think the correct figure is around7 or 8 dpo xxx

I'm 11dpo today. Bfn. Just waitin on AF or by some miracle a bfp.


----------



## SKP

Do anyone know the answer to my question ?


----------



## Faythe

Pinky! I dreamt about you again! A BFP on a FRER. I swear it has to be a sign


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Pinky! I dreamt about you again! A BFP on a FRER. I swear it has to be a sign

oooooh yayyyyyyyyy :happydance:

when you go to bed tonight can you find out when please lol

is it this cycle?:dohh:


----------



## moter98

It's gotta be a sign pinky!


----------



## Faythe

I think so! 

Fingers crossed :D


----------



## Pinky32

lol depends which month it is :rofl: but yes, id love it to be a sign

I think faythe is secretely thinking about me when she goes to bed so its making her dream of me :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

you feel any better today tina?

were you sick again?


----------



## Faythe

Haha cheeky mare!


----------



## Tryingmybest

I am not happy today. I'm up to my eyes in PMT. BFN on saturday night (yes I caved) I'm bloated so af just come and get it over with :(


----------



## Tryingmybest

AND I don't know when af is really due? last month it was 2 weeks late. So do I go by my siggy? or the clear blue ovUlation period tracker thing that I downloaded to the laptop that's telling me the 30th march! 

How about no one tell me and it doesn't come and a test shows me a fricken line.

PMT talk ^^ see.


----------



## Faythe

:hugs:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> you feel any better today tina?
> 
> were you sick again?

Better today but still fever. Didn't go into work today. Couldnt get a babysitter for Aden and no way dh will watch Aden 2 days in a row. So I'm just tryin not I get him sick too today. At least I am able to get up for short periods of time today. Especially since I don't have a choice lol! Dh is sleeping right now. Oh how I wish I could be sleeping too right now.


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> I am not happy today. I'm up to my eyes in PMT. BFN on saturday night (yes I caved) I'm bloated so af just come and get it over with :(

I hear ya there!


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> AND I don't know when af is really due? last month it was 2 weeks late. So do I go by my siggy? or the clear blue ovUlation period tracker thing that I downloaded to the laptop that's telling me the 30th march!
> 
> How about no one tell me and it doesn't come and a test shows me a fricken line.
> 
> PMT talk ^^ see.

Yes, how hard is it to just give us a line already!!!!


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> AND I don't know when af is really due? last month it was 2 weeks late. So do I go by my siggy? or the clear blue ovUlation period tracker thing that I downloaded to the laptop that's telling me the 30th march!
> 
> How about no one tell me and it doesn't come and a test shows me a fricken line.
> 
> PMT talk ^^ see.
> 
> Yes, how hard is it to just give us a line already!!!!Click to expand...

it's like the tests are against me and my body does not work anymore. So annoying. :cry:


----------



## Faythe

Sending you lots of huggles :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> AND I don't know when af is really due? last month it was 2 weeks late. So do I go by my siggy? or the clear blue ovUlation period tracker thing that I downloaded to the laptop that's telling me the 30th march!
> 
> How about no one tell me and it doesn't come and a test shows me a fricken line.
> 
> PMT talk ^^ see.
> 
> Yes, how hard is it to just give us a line already!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> it's like the tests are against me and my body does not work anymore. So annoying. :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: I feel the same way


----------



## Faythe

Awwww girls. I want to squish you all!


----------



## moter98

Was so sick of seeing bfn's so I took an opk and it's positive. Was just expecting to see a faint line. Never happened to me before. Yes, I've taken them before this late just to see a line.:blush:


----------



## Faythe

Fingers crossed it results in a BFP!


----------



## moter98

Wouldn't that be something? Highly unlikely but still gives me some hope! I'm reading that an hpt would show positive before an opk would.


----------



## Pinky32

ff has given me crosshairs but down the bottom where it says your bd timing - mine says poor - its not even registering mondays, just sat


----------



## Faythe

Girls I am sending you lots of baby dust! I really want you to get your BFP's so badly


----------



## Pinky32

thank you but its not going to happen this cycle for me


----------



## sarahuk

Ignore FF chick...its full of bollox! :) :hugs:

As for that bfp...Faythe...I am now of the belief that the bfp is a lie...just like cake...!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ff has given me crosshairs but down the bottom where it says your bd timing - mine says poor - its not even registering mondays, just sat

Ff is wrong cause sperm lives inside the body for up to 5-7 days.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Girls I am sending you lots of baby dust! I really want you to get your BFP's so badly

Aww, thank you tamz. I think it's safe to say we are all itching to join you soon!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> thank you but its not going to happen this cycle for me

You don't know that!


----------



## Pinky32

i think ive pulled a muscle - i have had a pain going from my right boob towards my armpit for 2 days now - it hurts :cry:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Ignore FF chick...its full of bollox! :) :hugs:
> 
> As for that bfp...Faythe...I am now of the belief that the bfp is a lie...just like cake...!

Mmm, cake.
It's not a lie Sarah, just alluding us at the moment.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> thank you but its not going to happen this cycle for me
> 
> You don't know that!Click to expand...

i do! im psychic remember

but today i seem to have lost my powers


----------



## Faythe

Pinky it only takes ONE spermie. There was a lady before my BFP who got hers after DTD once, 4 days before she ovulated as her fella is in the army. It can happen. Don't give up hope :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i think ive pulled a muscle - i have had a pain going from my right boob towards my armpit for 2 days now - it hurts :cry:

Ouch. Did you overwork that muscle? I've had that happen when I stretched too far or lifted too much weight


----------



## Faythe

Who mentioned cake?! Damn you :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> thank you but its not going to happen this cycle for me
> 
> You don't know that!Click to expand...
> 
> i do! im psychic remember
> 
> but today i seem to have lost my powersClick to expand...

:dohh: stupid ff is not right!


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Pinky it only takes ONE spermie. There was a lady before my BFP who got hers after DTD once, 4 days before she ovulated as her fella is in the army. It can happen. Don't give up hope :hugs:

ahhhh buts thats army sperm - theyve been trained in combat :rofl:

google is 50/50 on my chances

so im relying on your two dreams


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Who mentioned cake?! Damn you :rofl:

Lol! Darn pregnancy cravings


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i think ive pulled a muscle - i have had a pain going from my right boob towards my armpit for 2 days now - it hurts :cry:
> 
> Ouch. Did you overwork that muscle? I've had that happen when I stretched too far or lifted too much weightClick to expand...

no my mum wont let me lift or carry anything


----------



## Faythe

We have home made choc cake here (MIL is brill!) but I've managed to not eat any so far. Must resist the cake!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> We have home made choc cake here (MIL is brill!) but I've managed to not eat any so far. Must resist the cake!

Oh wow, do you have willpower!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i think ive pulled a muscle - i have had a pain going from my right boob towards my armpit for 2 days now - it hurts :cry:
> 
> Ouch. Did you overwork that muscle? I've had that happen when I stretched too far or lifted too much weightClick to expand...
> 
> no my mum wont let me lift or carry anythingClick to expand...

Odd.


----------



## Faythe

Must resist the cake............. must resist........

Should probably get into bed now and forget the cake.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i think ive pulled a muscle - i have had a pain going from my right boob towards my armpit for 2 days now - it hurts :cry:
> 
> Ouch. Did you overwork that muscle? I've had that happen when I stretched too far or lifted too much weightClick to expand...
> 
> no my mum wont let me lift or carry anythingClick to expand...
> 
> Odd.Click to expand...

me or the pain lol


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Must resist the cake............. must resist........
> 
> Should probably get into bed now and forget the cake.

but what if baby wants cake?


----------



## Faythe

Shrimpette does not want cake lol shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

*la la la la la la la la*


----------



## Pinky32

thats abuse! baby is wanting cake and your depriving him


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i think ive pulled a muscle - i have had a pain going from my right boob towards my armpit for 2 days now - it hurts :cry:
> 
> Ouch. Did you overwork that muscle? I've had that happen when I stretched too far or lifted too much weightClick to expand...
> 
> no my mum wont let me lift or carry anythingClick to expand...
> 
> Odd.Click to expand...
> 
> me or the pain lolClick to expand...

The pain, haha!


----------



## Pinky32

:fool:


----------



## moter98

Just discovered some spotting. Looks like AF is on her way. :sadangel:


----------



## moter98

Guess a positive opk can mean AF is coming too.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Just discovered some spotting. Looks like AF is on her way. :sadangel:

nooooooooooooooooooooooo why does your ticker say cd2 ?????:cry:


----------



## Faythe

Awwww nooo Tina :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

Morning girls! At home with my mum. Af type cramps started yesterday so I know I'm on a downward spiral again to af :( can't it just happen???
Moter I really hope it's not af! We need some more bfps and we were so positive about march!! 
When's it going to be our turn!!?????? :)


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Just discovered some spotting. Looks like AF is on her way. :sadangel:
> 
> nooooooooooooooooooooooo why does your ticker say cd2 ?????:cry:Click to expand...

Because my flow went from spotting to light last night so it counted yesterday as cd1


----------



## moter98

Rachel, hope AF stays away for you! Looks like my turn will
Have to wait so come girls, get those bfp's!


----------



## Pinky32

damm blast and bugger - im sooooo sorry tina :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> damm blast and bugger - im sooooo sorry tina :hugs:

It's ok. I've just put all of my hope into this cycle, lol! Since AF came early i still have a good chance to ov in march yet.


----------



## moter98

AND, cd1 went by fast,lol. Not sure 3 hours of light flow is supposed to count, but ff counted it so I'm going with it.


----------



## sarahuk

Awww sorry that AF caught you Tina :hugs:

As for FF, I was never sure when to record af as cd1, but it seems that if it arrives during the evening then you should record it for the next day I think:



> If your period arrives in the night or late in the evening, you can record it for the following day.


----------



## sarahuk

I got that from fertility friend FAQ btw :D


----------



## Faythe

Love the new avatar, Sarah! :D


----------



## sarahuk

Haha me too! It does make me laugh! Plus keeps me focused on PMA! :hugs:

Two days to Go F :D :happydance:


----------



## Faythe

I canny wait! :D

I hope tomorrow goes uber quick


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Awww sorry that AF caught you Tina :hugs:
> 
> As for FF, I was never sure when to record af as cd1, but it seems that if it arrives during the evening then you should record it for the next day I think:
> 
> 
> 
> If your period arrives in the night or late in the evening, you can record it for the following day.Click to expand...

Ok thanks!


----------



## moter98

So I have finally found a local beekeeper after hours of online search! They are 100 miles away, but it's the closest and only one I could fine in my state that sells bee pollen. I ordered some honey too. You wouldn't believ how excited I am about this!


----------



## Faythe

That's still good hon. Always good to source it as local as possible. The month I got my BFP I was taking unpasturized raw wildflower honey and cinnamon twice a day. Whether it contributed to my BFP or not, I have no idea.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> That's still good hon. Always good to source it as local as possible. The month I got my BFP I was taking unpasturized raw wildflower honey and cinnamon twice a day. Whether it contributed to my BFP or not, I have no idea.

Ive been wanting to find local bee pollen and honey for my eating clean lifestyle but also read it is great for fertility too. It boosts the health of the egg and sperm! In gonna have dh take it. It also helps allergies and he has bad allergies too. So happy to have found it local!


----------



## moter98

I have changed last nights to spotting so ff has now made today cd1. Does that seem right now?


----------



## Faythe

Yeah seems right hon


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> That's still good hon. Always good to source it as local as possible. The month I got my BFP I was taking unpasturized raw wildflower honey and cinnamon twice a day. Whether it contributed to my BFP or not, I have no idea.

You know, it very well could have had something to do with it. Honey and cinnamon together have healing properties. I've always taken honey and cinnamon but the only honey I used was from the supermarket which has almost all of the good stuff processe out.


----------



## Faythe

I did lots of things different that cycle so it's hard to put it down to one thing


----------



## moter98

Oh. Gotcha. Only thing I'll be doing different is the bee pollen and honey locally. If it arrives in time. I'll be seeing dr after this cycle to get some bloodwork done. See if my hormone levels are all ok. And get my thyroid checked again. My mom did need to have radiation to kill hers so it's something I should have checked anyway.


----------



## moter98

Info Tidbits*
A new cycle begins on your first day of menses, not spotting. Day one is the first day that you have red blood flow.

This is what's in the box at the bottom of ff today. I had red blood flow last night but only for about 3 hours before midnight.


----------



## Faythe

Deffo mark today as CD1 :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> That's still good hon. Always good to source it as local as possible. The month I got my BFP I was taking unpasturized raw wildflower honey and cinnamon twice a day. Whether it contributed to my BFP or not, I have no idea.

how did you take it?


----------



## Faythe

Just on a tsp and sprinkled the cinnamon on top :)

But that cycle was also the first cycle fully charting, using OPK's, taking honey & cinnamon and using preseed.


----------



## moter98

i've just been in the TTCAL boards, and oh it's so sad! i wish i could give all those women a big hug. :(


----------



## Faythe

It's very sad :(


----------



## moter98

heartbreaking really. don't go in there faythe!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Just on a tsp and sprinkled the cinnamon on top :)
> 
> But that cycle was also the first cycle fully charting, using OPK's, taking honey & cinnamon and using preseed.

well charting and opks arent doing the trick for me, maybe i should think about it for next cycle


----------



## moter98

can't hurt pinky


----------



## Faythe

I definately won't look!

Could definately give it a go Pinky. I got the preseed as an extra as I went all out on that cycle :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

where did you get the honey from and what type of cinnamon


----------



## Faythe

Honey from a company called Lancashire Honey. Tenner delivered and it was sooo yummy. And just powdered cinnamon from Tesco :)


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I definately won't look!
> 
> Could definately give it a go Pinky. I got the preseed as an extra as I went all out on that cycle :rofl:

been using the preseed for like 8 months now.


----------



## Pinky32

what does the cinnamon do?


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Just discovered some spotting. Looks like AF is on her way. :sadangel:

me too :(


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Just discovered some spotting. Looks like AF is on her way. :sadangel:
> 
> me too :(Click to expand...

No! 
I feel your pain


----------



## Faythe

I canny remember!


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Just discovered some spotting. Looks like AF is on her way. :sadangel:
> 
> me too :(Click to expand...
> 
> No!
> I feel your painClick to expand...

Is it weird I feel some sort of comfort I'm not alone. I am gutted for you motor, same feeling I have for myself :( 

:hugs:


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Just discovered some spotting. Looks like AF is on her way. :sadangel:
> 
> me too :(Click to expand...
> 
> No!
> I feel your painClick to expand...
> 
> Is it weird I feel some sort of comfort I'm not alone. I am gutted for you motor, same feeling I have for myself :(
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

all we can do is keep on going. so let's pick ourselves up today and try again.


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Just discovered some spotting. Looks like AF is on her way. :sadangel:
> 
> me too :(Click to expand...

noooooooooooooooooooooooo



Faythe said:


> I canny remember!

ok no worries


----------



## Tryingmybest

grrr why can't I have my ovulation chart like yours motor

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/3a411b/ttc.png


----------



## Faythe

Awww girlies please don't get bogged down :(


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> grrr why can't I have my ovulation chart like yours motor
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/3a411b/ttc.png

What do you mean? I can see you chart when I clic on your link in your siggy


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Awww girlies please don't get bogged down :(

I'm fine for now faythe! I will be pretty devastated if I don't get a bfp this cycle though. That means I have to see dr


----------



## Tryingmybest

Faythe said:


> Awww girlies please don't get bogged down :(

I had a big cry as my hormones were bad. I felt it yesterday when I posted here. It finally came out today. I half feel like forgetting it all and hope for the best or be positive which i can't be tonight. After a sleep I might feel better. 

I'm so glad I have this thread. I only come on here for you girls and this thread. Pinky has been a huge pillar of support from day one. :cry:


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Awww girlies please don't get bogged down :(
> 
> I'm fine for now faythe! I will be pretty devastated if I don't get a bfp this cycle though. That means I have to see drClick to expand...

I'll be having this day in 6months!


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Awww girlies please don't get bogged down :(
> 
> I'm fine for now faythe! I will be pretty devastated if I don't get a bfp this cycle though. That means I have to see drClick to expand...
> 
> I'll be having this day in 6months!Click to expand...

I hope you never have to have that day.


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Awww girlies please don't get bogged down :(
> 
> I'm fine for now faythe! I will be pretty devastated if I don't get a bfp this cycle though. That means I have to see drClick to expand...
> 
> I'll be having this day in 6months!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you never have to have that day.Click to expand...

I know..I can only imagine how you feel :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Awww girlies please don't get bogged down :(
> 
> I had a big cry as my hormones were bad. I felt it yesterday when I posted here. It finally came out today. I half feel like forgetting it all and hope for the best or be positive which i can't be tonight. After a sleep I might feel better.
> 
> I'm so glad I have this thread. I only come on here for you girls and this thread. Pinky has been a huge pillar of support from day one. :cry:Click to expand...

the first day is the hardest, then somehow we pick ourselves up again for a new cycle

juat think, your one day closer to getting that bfp hunnybun :hugs:


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Awww girlies please don't get bogged down :(
> 
> I had a big cry as my hormones were bad. I felt it yesterday when I posted here. It finally came out today. I half feel like forgetting it all and hope for the best or be positive which i can't be tonight. After a sleep I might feel better.
> 
> I'm so glad I have this thread. I only come on here for you girls and this thread. Pinky has been a huge pillar of support from day one. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> the first day is the hardest, then somehow we pick ourselves up again for a new cycle
> 
> juat think, your one day closer to getting that bfp hunnybun :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Awww girlies please don't get bogged down :(
> 
> I'm fine for now faythe! I will be pretty devastated if I don't get a bfp this cycle though. That means I have to see drClick to expand...
> 
> I'll be having this day in 6months!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you never have to have that day.Click to expand...
> 
> I know..I can only imagine how you feel :hugs:Click to expand...

i've just called my nurseline to get specific results from my blood test last year for unrelated reasons. they said my fasting blood sugar was normal, thyroid normal, bloodcount and hemoglobin normal, but they didn't do vit b or d tests like i thought! that will be the first place i start


----------



## moter98

it's been 3 days and i still don't feel well. feel weak and shaky and still nauseous. think i'm gonna have to see a dr. if i'm not better by tomorrow


----------



## sarahuk

Yup..having to visit the doctor and get things assessed is not fun. Im in the process of getting my fertility looked at right now. 21 full on cycles, no baby. Not fun.

I miss the days when I thought a few months ttc with no positive was bad. Now I look at my dog and as much a si love her, I hope shes not as close as im going to get lol


----------



## Faythe

I am sending you all squishy hugs and as much baby dust as I can muster. I know how shit it is to be TTC for a while so my heart goes out to you all :hugs:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Yup..having to visit the doctor and get things assessed is not fun. Im in the process of getting my fertility looked at right now. 21 full on cycles, no baby. Not fun.
> 
> I miss the days when I thought a few months ttc with no positive was bad. Now I look at my dog and as much a si love her, I hope shes not as close as im going to get lol

its just plain old not fun anymore! the babymaking was supposed to be the "fun" and "easy" part. it was supposed to be the pregnancy and the labor that is the "hard" part. that must mean we all are gonna have easy pregnancies and uncomplicated births. after my first, i will take that!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I am sending you all squishy hugs and as much baby dust as I can muster. I know how shit it is to be TTC for a while so my heart goes out to you all :hugs:

thanks! we all appreciate it. you give me hope. if you can get preggy after 14 months, i can too. just gotta keep trying.


----------



## sarahuk

Well..I hope its possible to get pretty after 14 months or im shit outta luck haha :D

We will get there. And yes I hope is a nice easy labour! Tho ill take diffiult and painful as hell right now for two lines lol :D


----------



## Faythe

Girls you have to get your BFP's or I'll come hunt you down, mwuaahaha


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Well..I hope its possible to get pretty after 14 months or im shit outta luck haha :D
> 
> We will get there. And yes I hope is a nice easy labour! Tho ill take diffiult and painful as hell right now for two lines lol :D

lol! you say that now, but when the time comes you'll be screaming for drugs. just kidding, i know what you mean.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Girls you have to get your BFP's or I'll come hunt you down, mwuaahaha

lol! god i hope so.

i'm scared to go to the dr. don't want them to say it's something really bad wrong or the dreaded "unexplained secondary infertility"


----------



## Faythe

I'm sure they won't honey :hugs:


----------



## moter98

i'm just gonna pounce dh often this cycle and hope for the best. :) hoping to ov before april 1st as we leave for dh 6 month checkup for his foot. we travel 6 1/2 hours to another state, stay over night to see the dr in the morning for 5 minutes, then drive back 6 1/2 hours again. that's how we want it to go though cause if it take longer than 5 minutes it means bad news. 
i suppose we could make it work if we have to, but not very romantic at all!


----------



## Faythe

LOL that's a bit of a trek!


----------



## moter98

it's worth it to have the best dr. for aden


----------



## Faythe

It's good that you have a Dr that fab :D


----------



## rooster100

Trying and Moter :hugs: :hugs: times a million! 
I know how hard it is :( I feel l will be joining you in the land of af by the weekend. Have cramps as per always! 
I'm at home with my mum and I know she is bored of listening to my TTC problems. So I'm so pleased u ladies are here to talk too!! 
Hope pinky and Sarah are good!! 
Faythe hope little bumpy is doing good!? Is it Thursday yr scan? Xx


----------



## moter98

thanks rachel. rooting for you. we need a bfp soon! 
hope af stays far, far away for you.


----------



## Pinky32

im ok thanks rachael, just cant wait to get these stitches out as their pulling on my skin when i move

last night i got my first ever sensitive nipple - kept poking it to see if it was still sensitive :rofl:

i take it faythe didnt dream about me last night :cry:

cross those legs rach, plug it with something but dont let the witch get you


----------



## moter98

If I hadn't had a CP I would be 39 weeks today. :cry:


----------



## Tryingmybest

thank you rooster :)


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> If I hadn't had a CP I would be 39 weeks today. :cry:

:hugs: 
I remember that feeling in jan. I thought after the due date i would feel better. But now I think I should have a 3 month old child! 
I keep praying my bbs will hurt when I wake like last time I was pregnant but they don't :cry:
You girls here have been my rock!! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

awwww girls :hugs:

its hard not to think of the past and what would/should have been but (without sounding mean) you have to think of the future and concentrate of that

i believe in fate, and for some reason it wasnt meant to be but when you girls get your bfp it will be more special and (if possible) wanted more 

Now no more tears - will both of you hurry up and go make some babies!!!!!!
:hug:


----------



## rooster100

You have to make babies too pinky!! When are u going to test pinky? Your 5dpo? I think I'm 11 dpo today? I'm way too scared to try and can't bare to see a bfn again :( 
Have af pains now, normally get them a week before af, the doc told me if I didn't want these pains I could try the pill. I was like 'hello, I'm trying for a baby I don't thin being on the pill would help with TTC!' x


----------



## Pinky32

tbh rachael i dont think i cant be bothered to test this cycle - af is due at end of month so i;ll prob just wait for that

i just cant get it out of my head that ff says i have "low" chance as i bd 4 days before and one day after ov - ive read success stories and ff has preggy charts with those dates but i just cant shrug it off

ignore the cramps, their not af cramps - their in your mind

i cant believe a doc would say that to someone they know is ttc


----------



## Faythe

Hey girls :flower:

Rooster, yeah my scan is tomorrow morning. I had a nightmare last night that I woke up to a bed full of blood today. It was so horrid :(

xx


----------



## Pinky32

noooooo your supposed to have nice dreams about me and my bfp!!!!!!!

your past the scary 1st tri - your dream is NOT going to happen so put it out of your mind

tomoz when you see shrimpette snuggling cosily with his cup of tea and blanket snoring his head off - your mind will be put at rest

you only had the nightmare cos of the build up to the scan


----------



## Faythe

I know. I need to chill out lol


----------



## Pinky32

Chillax girl!


----------



## Faythe

Relax, don't do it, pick your nose and have a chewit :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

eww lol!!

Awww awful dream...but was just a dream as pinky says with all the tension for tomorrow :) 

Aww Rach. Im crossinge verything she doesnt show!

Tina...I agree..the trek is worth it...and if u have to make it ghetto hotel style...make it!! :D xx


----------



## Faythe

You remember that then? Haha mmmmmm chewits


----------



## sarahuk

Haha I used to sing that all the time!!


----------



## Faythe

Do chewits still exist?


----------



## sarahuk

They do actually..had some strawberry ones a couple of months back...still awesome!


----------



## Faythe

I want some!


----------



## Tryingmybest

I can't eat stuff like that anymore. My teeth are not up for it and showed me by breaking on a malteaser. After that my face blew up huuuuuge and I had to be in hospital for 4 days on a drip. Anyway.. bad sweets! (how I miss you)


----------



## sarahuk

So I had one of those predictions done for fun. She was running late so she did me a reading for all future children.  She said this:

When I spoke with your baby to come he said hes a precious boy. That you will FIND OUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST APRIL OF 2012 OR CONCEIVE APRIL OF 2012 OR GIVE BIRTH/EXPECTED DUE DATE OF APRIL OF 2013. 


When I spoke with your next baby to come I was told that hes a precious boy. That you will FIND OUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST AUG OF 2014 OR CONCEIVE AUG OF 2014 OR GIVE BIRTH/EXPECTED DUE DATE OF AUG OF 2015. 

When I spoke with your next baby to come I was told that hes a precious boy. That you will FIND OUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST JULY OF 2018 OR CONCEIVE JULY OF 2018 OR GIVE BIRTH/EXPECTED DUE DATE OF JULY OF 2019. 
I confirmed this with your babies 3 times for accuracy.


I dont really believe in all this stuff but...I sure wouldnt say no to April!


----------



## moter98

I've had loads of them done. Is that one rubys? Hers for me was conceive bfp or give birth jan. so for her to be right for me I would have to get preggers in April too.


----------



## sarahuk

Yeah thats the one :)


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Yeah thats the one :)

She said my next one would be a girl and I'd have a boy like three years after that. I hope she's right!


----------



## moter98

P.s. I do believe in it, but some are fakes out there. Hard to know. I was once told by a psychic when I would meet dh and get engaged and what my career would be at 32. She was right


----------



## sarahuk

Ive heard good and bad about this woman. My mate just got her bfp with her prediction 100% though, so hoping theres more truths than not in hers. 

Lets hope :D


----------



## moter98

I think she's a lovely woman. Don't know her accuracy yet. Guess we will find out in a month! Just a note, they can be off by a few weeks in either direction. It's hard for most to pinpoint an exact time.


----------



## moter98

Read this article. Can't wait for my bee pollen to arrive!
https://bee-pollen-health-benefits.com/bee-pollen-and-fertility/


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> Read this article. Can't wait for my bee pollen to arrive!
> https://bee-pollen-health-benefits.com/bee-pollen-and-fertility/

Oh my god I didn't know that!! 
I wish af would just hit now (even though its not due til sat) I feel hormonal and have af pains so might as well get it! Xx


----------



## Faythe

Bee pollen and honey is fab!

I just had a HUGE rant in GS. Ooops


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Read this article. Can't wait for my bee pollen to arrive!
> https://bee-pollen-health-benefits.com/bee-pollen-and-fertility/
> 
> Oh my god I didn't know that!!
> I wish af would just hit now (even though its not due til sat) I feel hormonal and have af pains so might as well get it! XxClick to expand...

i know that feeling well. i did get my wish this cycle. at least it didn't have to drag out a few more days and leave me hanging, wondering. that's the worst part, just KNOWING af is coming and having to wait, yet still hanging on to that last shred of hope that just maybe your bfp is still coming. the month i don't get those pre af cramps is the month i'm really gonna have high hopes.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Bee pollen and honey is fab!
> 
> I just had a HUGE rant in GS. Ooops

about?

did i tell you i got local honey too? i ordered the clover honey. i am so excited about this it's borderline crazy,lol!


----------



## Faythe

Fingers crossed it's just around the corner hon


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Bee pollen and honey is fab!
> 
> I just had a HUGE rant in GS. Ooops
> 
> about?
> 
> did i tell you i got local honey too? i ordered the clover honey. i am so excited about this it's borderline crazy,lol!Click to expand...

I shall copy and paste what I wrote :blush:

Ooo did it arrive yet?


----------



## Faythe

I'm so sorry girls but I am so angry that I need to type this out and vent my frustration before I go bang my head into a wall.

There's an ex student of my Dad's who I've always felt was a little too close to him, if you get what I mean.

After she passed her bike test they buddied up on Facebook and there were some comments and things that I really didn't approve of. But what ever, they're just friends.

Anyway, a few weeks ago my Dad and I were discussing me putting my motorbike up for sale and he was agreeing with me that the 6 grand I was asking for was MORE than reasonable given that it's only 9 months old, mint and has loads of extras.

This ex student asked me about my bike on the group we have when I first put it up for sale and said to me that if she had the money she'd bite my hand off (because it's such a steal)

So she was aware of my asking price.

Today my Dad calls up to say he's found a buyer for my bike (hooray!) but then says to me that the amount is for 5.5k, which I promptly told him not a chance.

He said it was a reasonable offer. Um, say what? I told him I wanted 6k and that was that. He was like 'oh it's only 500 pounds'. Only?!!!

Then he said to me 'how about 3k and another bike?'. What part of I am not riding a motorbike whilst pregnant do you not get?!! And no, that's not what I am asking for.

Didn't think anything of it until I looked on the fb group this eve and see this particular lady selling her old bike for 3 grand, and then it twigged.

So I dug a little deeper. Turns out she was wrapping my Dad around her little finger and getting him to knock me down on the price!!

Not only am I pissed that my Dad was helping her out despite knowing I need the cash, but I am pissed because she used him to try knock me down and then said to me she always trys to knock down a bargain.

How about if you don't like the amount then fuck off? Don't creep to my Dad and use him. And try find the same bike, same condition, miles and year for that cheap.


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Read this article. Can't wait for my bee pollen to arrive!
> https://bee-pollen-health-benefits.com/bee-pollen-and-fertility/
> 
> Oh my god I didn't know that!!
> I wish af would just hit now (even though its not due til sat) I feel hormonal and have af pains so might as well get it! XxClick to expand...
> 
> i know that feeling well. i did get my wish this cycle. at least it didn't have to drag out a few more days and leave me hanging, wondering. that's the worst part, just KNOWING af is coming and having to wait, yet still hanging on to that last shred of hope that just maybe your bfp is still coming. the month i don't get those pre af cramps is the month i'm really gonna have high hopes.Click to expand...

Yeah you do suffer with the exact same thing as me! Did they ever suggest u might have mild endo? (I don't mean to freak u out! It's just that can be a sign, pain before af?) 
The worst thing is I did get af pains before my bfp but I also had very sore bbs. Now I just get af pain followed by af, I know it's coming so I'm preparing myself. Have a friend over when it's due so hopefully that will distract me and not make me and I won't have a mini break-down! Xx


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Bee pollen and honey is fab!
> 
> I just had a HUGE rant in GS. Ooops
> 
> about?
> 
> did i tell you i got local honey too? i ordered the clover honey. i am so excited about this it's borderline crazy,lol!Click to expand...
> 
> I shall copy and paste what I wrote :blush:
> 
> Ooo did it arrive yet?Click to expand...

no, i just ordered yesterday. i don't know if she has even shipped yet. i don't think she checks her email and orders daily as it took her awhile to get back to me. hoping within 2 weeks it will arrive. i want some real honey!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I'm so sorry girls but I am so angry that I need to type this out and vent my frustration before I go bang my head into a wall.
> 
> There's an ex student of my Dad's who I've always felt was a little too close to him, if you get what I mean.
> 
> After she passed her bike test they buddied up on Facebook and there were some comments and things that I really didn't approve of. But what ever, they're just friends.
> 
> Anyway, a few weeks ago my Dad and I were discussing me putting my motorbike up for sale and he was agreeing with me that the 6 grand I was asking for was MORE than reasonable given that it's only 9 months old, mint and has loads of extras.
> 
> This ex student asked me about my bike on the group we have when I first put it up for sale and said to me that if she had the money she'd bite my hand off (because it's such a steal)
> 
> So she was aware of my asking price.
> 
> Today my Dad calls up to say he's found a buyer for my bike (hooray!) but then says to me that the amount is for 5.5k, which I promptly told him not a chance.
> 
> He said it was a reasonable offer. Um, say what? I told him I wanted 6k and that was that. He was like 'oh it's only 500 pounds'. Only?!!!
> 
> Then he said to me 'how about 3k and another bike?'. What part of I am not riding a motorbike whilst pregnant do you not get?!! And no, that's not what I am asking for.
> 
> Didn't think anything of it until I looked on the fb group this eve and see this particular lady selling her old bike for 3 grand, and then it twigged.
> 
> So I dug a little deeper. Turns out she was wrapping my Dad around her little finger and getting him to knock me down on the price!!
> 
> Not only am I pissed that my Dad was helping her out despite knowing I need the cash, but I am pissed because she used him to try knock me down and then said to me she always trys to knock down a bargain.
> 
> How about if you don't like the amount then fuck off? Don't creep to my Dad and use him. And try find the same bike, same condition, miles and year for that cheap.

oh wow! maybe your dad should be in your camp here for a change. geez. a dad is supposed to help you get top dollar for you bike, not try to talk you down. :dohh:


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Read this article. Can't wait for my bee pollen to arrive!
> https://bee-pollen-health-benefits.com/bee-pollen-and-fertility/
> 
> Oh my god I didn't know that!!
> I wish af would just hit now (even though its not due til sat) I feel hormonal and have af pains so might as well get it! XxClick to expand...
> 
> i know that feeling well. i did get my wish this cycle. at least it didn't have to drag out a few more days and leave me hanging, wondering. that's the worst part, just KNOWING af is coming and having to wait, yet still hanging on to that last shred of hope that just maybe your bfp is still coming. the month i don't get those pre af cramps is the month i'm really gonna have high hopes.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah you do suffer with the exact same thing as me! Did they ever suggest u might have mild endo? (I don't mean to freak u out! It's just that can be a sign, pain before af?)
> The worst thing is I did get af pains before my bfp but I also had very sore bbs. Now I just get af pain followed by af, I know it's coming so I'm preparing myself. Have a friend over when it's due so hopefully that will distract me and not make me and I won't have a mini break-down! XxClick to expand...

no, not been suggested cause i haven't been to dr yet. i've not had these pains before af until after i had aden and stopped taking the pill again. i sometimes get them 5 days before af, usually 3 days before af and this time it was a day and half before af. i never thought of that. guess what i will be googling tonight. can you develop this after having a baby or over time?

edit: before i had aden, i never had cramps before af, but during af for the first 2 days i would have very bad af pains. so much so that i went on the pill as a teen for that reason. when i was off pill to ttc aden af was just as painful. taking midol, using heating pads didn't even help. then after i had aden, i haven't had painful af, but cramps before af and sometimes during, but not bad and not for long. maybe a half a day.


----------



## Faythe

Exactly! Not to mention that woman going through my Dad to knock me down :(


----------



## moter98

Maybe you should set your price higher since people seem to want to get it for a lower price than listed. Then let them knock down the price and you'll still get what you want for it.


----------



## Faythe

Didn't think of that :haha:

Here's my scan piccy. Ignore the streaks through it. The machine was a bit pants printing them (which is why we probably weren't charged for them!) :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







12weeks6days.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Didn't think of that :haha:
> 
> Here's my scan piccy. Ignore the streaks through it. The machine was a bit pants printing them (which is why we probably weren't charged for them!) :wacko:

Oh how cute! That's so much more detail than I expected to see so early! Awww, love it.


----------



## Faythe

I was quite suprised by the detail too. Who knows, shrimpette might come out with a full head of hear haha


----------



## sarahuk

Awwwww...lovely pic! Congratulations!!! Little boy #i reckon! x


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I was quite suprised by the detail too. Who knows, shrimpette might come out with a full head of hear haha

Very possible. Aden did. He had very dark hair at birth, then it slowly fell out and he grew light hair.


----------



## Faythe

I just can't get over how clear the scan was. Bit blown away.

Is it bad I am still struggling to believe this is real lol


----------



## moter98

Nope. It's jut that you are so happy it seems like it can't be real. But it is!


----------



## Faythe

Must start believing it!


----------



## rooster100

Faythe I want one!! That's amazing! Defo a boy! Cute! Xx


----------



## Faythe

Deffo a boy? Can you tell? LOL xx


----------



## sarahuk

It definitely looks like one!


----------



## Faythe

How can you tell? LOL


----------



## sarahuk

Big gut feeling! With the next scan its going to be sooo much easier to tell, but to me the characteristics you can see in the scan tell me I think its a little boy!


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Didn't think of that :haha:
> 
> Here's my scan piccy. Ignore the streaks through it. The machine was a bit pants printing them (which is why we probably weren't charged for them!) :wacko:

oh my thats amazing

great pic

defo not pizza then


----------



## Faythe

Sarah, I have other print outs I can post that might be a little clearer if you wanna see?


----------



## sarahuk

yeah do eeet!!


----------



## Faythe

OK give me a mojo as took the pic on Chris' phone and he's talking on it LOL


----------



## sarahuk

haha typical! :D


----------



## Faythe

It's a bit dark, sorry, pants lighting!
 



Attached Files:







DatingScan.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Deffo a boy? Can you tell? LOL xx

I don't think you can tell the "parts" apart until 16 weeks, but I do think you are having a boy too.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Didn't think of that :haha:
> 
> Here's my scan piccy. Ignore the streaks through it. The machine was a bit pants printing them (which is why we probably weren't charged for them!) :wacko:
> 
> oh my thats amazing
> 
> great pic
> 
> defo not pizza thenClick to expand...

Lol! Nope. Not pizza


----------



## Faythe

LOL deffo not the pizza, Pinky!

I have no idea when you can tell the sex.

Everyone is saying boy, though.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> LOL deffo not the pizza, Pinky!
> 
> I have no idea when you can tell the sex.
> 
> Everyone is saying boy, though.

Are you carrying low yet? Low means boy-old wives tale, but I carried low and I have a boy


----------



## Faythe

Yes I am. I'll do a 13 week picture tomorrow :wohoo:


----------



## sarahuk

yup defo a little boy! Its 20wks here where they tell you :)


----------



## Faythe

How can you tell, Sarah? :D


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Am at my parents house, having a nice time. My friend is taking me to a day spa in Monday. 
Faythe the profile of the baby looks like a boy to me and that's why I said. But I've thought that before and got it wrong :) 
I'm so upset that af is hitting again :( just thought this might be my month with my birthday :) but it goes to show life's a bitch!! Xx


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Yes I am. I'll do a 13 week picture tomorrow :wohoo:

boy


----------



## Faythe

I'm so sorry Rooster. I wish I had a magic wand for all of you girlies :hugs: xxx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> yup defo a little boy! Its 20wks here where they tell you :)

same here.


----------



## Pinky32

physic pinky said weeks n weeks ago that you would have a boy


----------



## Faythe

We're not going to find out for definate, though :)


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> physic pinky said weeks n weeks ago that you would have a boy

Indeed you did :D


----------



## Pinky32

im sorry rachael :cry:


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls! Am at my parents house, having a nice time. My friend is taking me to a day spa in Monday.
> Faythe the profile of the baby looks like a boy to me and that's why I said. But I've thought that before and got it wrong :)
> I'm so upset that af is hitting again :( just thought this might be my month with my birthday :) but it goes to show life's a bitch!! Xx

stupid af. i am ready to banish the witch. who's with me!


----------



## Faythe

Me! I have my anti witch wand at the ready


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> We're not going to find out for definate, though :)

oh, fun! that gives us all more time to speculate and guess. :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Me! I have my anti witch wand at the ready

start waving it


----------



## Faythe

*waves it frantically*


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> *waves it frantically*

that should do it. :flower:


----------



## Faythe

*does a crazy dance too*


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> *does a crazy dance too*

lol! now it will work for sure.


----------



## Faythe

I even tucked away my wobbly bits :smug:


----------



## moter98

Not wobbly bits, PReggy Bits


----------



## Faythe

Try telling me that lol


----------



## rooster100

Sorry girls, no af yet!! I just know its coming! Have had awful cramps today and know that it will be here by sat, maybe sun but only to tease me!! 
Faythe I think it's great not to find out the sex, I defo wouldn't. Makes it more exciting for everyone! My friends are all pregnant and one had her baby on my bithday. A girl (as I predicted!) and she weighed 10 pounds. Xx


----------



## rooster100

And pinky how are you doing? X


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> *waves it frantically*

:rofl:



rooster100 said:


> And pinky how are you doing? X

im ok thanks

depression hit me hard yesterday but im slowly coming thru it

my body has decided to feel really hot post ov, my back, thighs, hips n bottom are boiling to touch - im soooooo hot, sitting here with a strappy top on and window open


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> *waves it frantically*
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> And pinky how are you doing? XClick to expand...
> 
> im ok thanks
> 
> depression hit me hard yesterday but im slowly coming thru it
> 
> my body has decided to feel really hot post ov, my back, thighs, hips n bottom are boiling to touch - im soooooo hot, sitting here with a strappy top on and window openClick to expand...

It is very hot today. It's horrible when depression hits, sometimes it just springs up on you when you feel ok. :hugs: 
Night night girls, will update u all tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

its not that hot here today but i noticed this last month post ov - think its just my body being sensitive to having to do things on its own 

night rach xxx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Sorry girls, no af yet!! I just know its coming! Have had awful cramps today and know that it will be here by sat, maybe sun but only to tease me!!
> Faythe I think it's great not to find out the sex, I defo wouldn't. Makes it more exciting for everyone! My friends are all pregnant and one had her baby on my bithday. A girl (as I predicted!) and she weighed 10 pounds. Xx

10 pounds?! oh. my. no thank you, not pushin that out the natural way, lol!


----------



## Faythe

Big baby then Rooster? *eyes water* xxx


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls! Am at my parents house, having a nice time. My friend is taking me to a day spa in Monday.
> Faythe the profile of the baby looks like a boy to me and that's why I said. But I've thought that before and got it wrong :)
> I'm so upset that af is hitting again :( just thought this might be my month with my birthday :) but it goes to show life's a bitch!! Xx

Awww hun...I truly, truly hope that she stays away x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Am at my parents house, having a nice time. My friend is taking me to a day spa in Monday.
> Faythe the profile of the baby looks like a boy to me and that's why I said. But I've thought that before and got it wrong :)
> I'm so upset that af is hitting again :( just thought this might be my month with my birthday :) but it goes to show life's a bitch!! Xx
> 
> stupid af. i am ready to banish the witch. who's with me!Click to expand...

Im sooo with you!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Me! I have my anti witch wand at the ready

YAY spray it my way please!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Sorry girls, no af yet!! I just know its coming! Have had awful cramps today and know that it will be here by sat, maybe sun but only to tease me!!
> Faythe I think it's great not to find out the sex, I defo wouldn't. Makes it more exciting for everyone! My friends are all pregnant and one had her baby on my bithday. A girl (as I predicted!) and she weighed 10 pounds. Xx

Oh what a lovely day to be born on! Shes not here yet and remember cramping can be very normal in early pregnancy too. Crossing fingers and toes!

We said we wouldnt find out. Thing is I think im going to find it hard to not know when picking things up for baby...I want to be able to get cute little outfits!


----------



## Pinky32

i think afs going to early for me this cycle - ive got this weird feeling and light niggling pains in my tummy :cry:


----------



## sarahuk

No shes not! :nope:


----------



## moter98

Too early yet for AF. Implantation perhaps. You've got a temp rise today


----------



## Pinky32

you dont feel implantation


----------



## Faythe

Too early Pinky. She is NOT coming!


----------



## moter98

Faythe has banished the witch anyway with her wand and crazy dance.


----------



## Faythe

Exactly!

I'm not allowing the return of the witch. Full stop.


----------



## Pinky32

i had a dream last night that i got my bfp


----------



## sarahuk

premonition!! :D


----------



## Pinky32

you wouldnt take my call


----------



## sarahuk

That part...not so premonition! :nope: But the rest defo! :yipee:


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry girls, no af yet!! I just know its coming! Have had awful cramps today and know that it will be here by sat, maybe sun but only to tease me!!
> Faythe I think it's great not to find out the sex, I defo wouldn't. Makes it more exciting for everyone! My friends are all pregnant and one had her baby on my bithday. A girl (as I predicted!) and she weighed 10 pounds. Xx
> 
> 10 pounds?! oh. my. no thank you, not pushin that out the natural way, lol!Click to expand...

Pinky PMA! Although I don't know why I'm saying that as I have no PMA at all left!! Its way to early for af and you don't know what implantation feels like so it could be it! X
My friend pushed that baby out but then bleed do heavily she was rushed in theatre! Had to have 4 blood transfusions afterwards! :wacko:


----------



## moter98

I
Can't 
Believe
She could push it out. Strong woman! I will stick with around 7 pounds please lol!


----------



## Pinky32

oooh rach i hope af stays away for you hunnybun xxxxx

pma out the window today im afraid - ive not felt too good all day and the pains in tummy got worse but seem to have gone now - nut im sooooooo hot again and feel bit dizzy for past few hours

on a good note - had my stitches out this morning - didnt hurt a bit

while i was there i asked nurse to show me results from blood tests but i couldnt write them down as i ant write more than a few words before my arm starts hurting but she read them all out blood count, density, thyroid and quite a few others that i cant remember - each one said "normal" and the number next to it was within the example numbers next to that (if that made sense)

she said the things that were going against me is age and stress of my shoulder and arm problems


----------



## moter98

I hope your arm heals very quickly pinky. At least your tests are all normal, that's going FOR you!

My bee pollen and honey is set to arrive tomorrow. So excited I will have time to start taking it before ov. Plenty of time to get that egg nice and healthy. :)

Went out to dinner with some girlfriends to a Mongolian grill. It was so good and I even got to stick with my clean eating cause they had brown rice. Aden was pretty good the whole time. It was a good night.


----------



## Pinky32

thanks tina, the scarring is tiny, just feels really sore which i think is internal bruising

ooooooh glad you had a good night out - and so glad aden was good. now hes getting more daddy time, hes more relaxed
x


----------



## moter98

He was still a handful because he's wanting to always be moving, but manageable. It's nice to be able to do that sort of thing with him now. Mommy needs to get out once in while. :)


----------



## Pinky32

i find it hard to sit still for long periods without fidgeting so its natural for him to fidget too but its great that you got out :thumbup:


----------



## Faythe

Morning ladies


----------



## sarahuk

Mornnnning! Or well...afternoon!

Pinky...I see ur temps are at still up :D yay!

Tina it sounds like a good night was needed and a good night was had! Mommy defo needs some time out :) 

Faythe..hows that shrimpette and mommyshrimpy doing?

Rach...shes not coming! Repeat after me...shes not coming!

AFM: Well..I was sure id ovd yesterday..had loads of ewcm again for few days and had some niggles. But then today, I woke up to the mother of all bloat pain and that uncomfy feeling I get when Im oving. So not im not sure? :shrug: I normally get sore nips the day after or two days after ov and thats definitely coming on today. Plus I normally ov day 13 or 14 and this is 16!

Do you think its possible I ovd yesterday and thisis just the CL forming or maybe my ov was later. Im concerned since I have my cd21 bloodwork next week and im no longer sure if i should be having it that day or a few days later lol. I hate my body!!


----------



## moter98

got my bee pollen and honey. come on eggies, get healthy.


----------



## Faythe

What do you do with the pollen? :)


----------



## moter98

eat about 1 tbsp a day. today i just put it in some apple juice, but usually i will put it in my morning oatmeal. can't say i like the taste, but it's not bad. and supposedly you begin to like the taste after awhile. it's also good for boosting the immune system and keeping cancer away!


----------



## Pinky32

My temps dropped this morning - feel a pressure low down below knickerline :cry:


----------



## Faythe

Interesting, Tina. Look forward to the resilts!

You're not out yet Pinky xx


----------



## Pinky32

yet :rofl:


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> yet :rofl:

Af has not hit me yet but it will! My cp has dropped today and the cramps are about every 10 mins now. So even though it's not hit 'yet' I know I'm out! 
:hugs: pinky xxx


----------



## Pinky32

shes been banned remember

faythe will bump you with her pizza belly if she hears you talking about af


----------



## sarahuk

Noones getting af...shes on a holiday. A long one.

And your temp is still way up in your elevated level. If temps kept rising all the time with pregnancy youd cook a turkey


----------



## moter98

Come on girls. Get those bfp's 
Pinky your temps are still well above coverline and barely dropped! Looks like a normal day to day fluctuation to me. 9dpo is still early or AF anyway. 
Rachel, no AF talk, she has been banished remember :)


----------



## Pinky32

if i cook a turkey, it will be ready in time for christmas :rofl:

now im hungry


----------



## Faythe

Afternoon my lovelies!


----------



## moter98

Morning ladies! Evening for some of you. MIL took Aden overnight last night so I slept in till 7:30am. Couldn't make myself sleep any longer. I think I have become a morning person, ahhhhhhh! Got lots done while Aden was away. Laundry, cooking, dishes and a ton of cleaning. Tomorrow it will all be "undone",lol! But that's totally fine with me, totally worth it. Just passing time through my cycle so far. Only cd6 so a ways to go till O yet.


----------



## Faythe

It's 17:41 here in the UK.

I've just been cleaning and putting baby clothes away in the new chest of drawers. Can't believe how many vests and sleepsuits I've got!


----------



## moter98

You will get many more as gifts. I got so many I never even got to use. Oh, I miss little baby clothes. I found one of Aden's newborn diapers in an old diaper bag and about melted, lol! It was so tiny!


----------



## Faythe

Did you coo over it? Hehe


----------



## moter98

I did. I showed it to dh but he wasn't so sentimental. He said yeah I remember when he was a baby and he cried all the time, haha!


----------



## Faythe

Men eh?!!!

I'm really hoping this cycle ends in a :bfp: for you honey. Especially with the bee pollen and honey :D


----------



## moter98

Thanks, me too. I've got really high hopes on it. If you haven't noticed, haha, I'm a big believer in this bee pollen. Not loving the taste but i guess over time you start to like it.


----------



## Faythe

Honey and pollen have alot of medicinal properties. I'm sure the wildflower honey I had helped me too.


----------



## Tryingmybest

Hey ladies.

My laptop was cleaned out and I forgot my password for FF so I have to start again grr


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Honey and pollen have alot of medicinal properties. I'm sure the wildflower honey I had helped me too.

yeah i bet. i had clover honey on my oatmeal today, but i have buckwheat, wildflower and basswood to try yet. they have so many benefits i will be using them always. its great for the immune system and energy too.....and like a million other things


----------



## Faythe

And they taste SO good :D


----------



## moter98

yeah it is! i didn't even like honey before i started this diet. now i love it! i didn't like dark chocolate either and now i do. it's amazing how good natural foods can taste once you cut out all that artificial crap. i've lost weight too! i need a size smaller jeans now and i'm within 2 pounds of what i weighed when i got married, woohoo! my hips are just a bit wider from having a baby, no changing that. it's so exciting for me. after years of starving and dieting, who knew that all i needed to do was change what i was eating? now i eat a ton and i'm never hungry and the weight just keeps falling off. so much fun!


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> My laptop was cleaned out and I forgot my password for FF so I have to start again grr

how are you trying? we are cycle buddies! when is Ov expected?


----------



## Faythe

See, clean eating rocks


----------



## moter98

yes it does! my only regret is not knowing about it sooner. all those years i starved when i didn't have to.


----------



## Faythe

It's a shame so many girls get sucked into those fad diets and reap poor results


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> It's a shame so many girls get sucked into those fad diets and reap poor results

I wish it was more widely known. I did basically the weight watchers program for years. Low fat and low calorie. Only over time you have to eat less and less to maintain because it skies down the metabolism.

I have convinced dh to start taking the bee pollen. It will get his little men nice and healthy too. :)


----------



## Faythe

Woot! You're definately all set for this cycle :D


----------



## moter98

Yep if it works in time. Hoping for a bfp within 3 months of taking it. :)


----------



## Faythe

Fingers crossed my sweet. Would be nice!


----------



## moter98

Thanks! I have PMA, loads of it. :) gonna get Aden a little sister very soon


----------



## Faythe

Awwww then he'll be a big bro! :D


----------



## moter98

Yep. I think he would really love it. He plays so nice by himself but I can tell he would love to have a little playmate.


----------



## Faythe

I can imagine the photos now :haha:


----------



## moter98

Lol!


----------



## Faythe

You know the picture of Aden with the dog food biscuits all over the floor?

I imagine photos like that with his little sister sat down making the mess too :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Haha! Oh yes, tons of photos like that in sure. He will have a partner in crime


----------



## Faythe

Teaching his little sis all the naughty things haha!


----------



## moter98

He will probably be the naughty one and blame it on his little sister. I can just see him dumping over the food bowl then placing it by baby and then telling me she did it lol!


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls ope your well. Have a friend over from Dublin and so can't really talk much. I've started spotting today :( can't believe I'm heading to cycle number 11 now. 
I was crying So much earlier but had to do it in hiding as my friend is over to relax as her mother is dying and I dont want to see her upset! 
Just have always had a feeling I will never carry a child and I feel that's happening now :( 
I'm sorry for ranting as always but you guys really know what its like and when I tell my friend over here she just says when's the times right ' but IT IS RIGHT!!! Xxxxx


----------



## moter98

:hugs: Oh Rachel, I'm so sorry. Don't think that way. You CAN have a baby and you will. It's just taking you a little longer, all of us a little longer. It's gonna happen, one way or another. It just has to. :hugs:


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies.
> 
> My laptop was cleaned out and I forgot my password for FF so I have to start again grr
> 
> how are you trying? we are cycle buddies! when is Ov expected?Click to expand...

I'm not sure! Need to check.. what does my sig say?


----------



## Tryingmybest

ah it's about 11 days maybe? woop for a cycle buddy!


----------



## Tryingmybest

sorry rooster :(


----------



## Pinky32

trying, go into ff and where you would put your username, double left click on it and it should remember it, thats what i do - if it doesnt remember it, then click on account and change password


----------



## Pinky32

rachael, i think im behind you, my chart hit rock bottom today, never been below coverline before


----------



## moter98

My temps went below coverline last cycle around the same time. I was so worried but they went back up next day. Hey, it could even be implantation dip. You never know.


----------



## Faythe

Be postive :D


----------



## Tryingmybest

Motor I need to question you about this pre seed. I'm about to buy some but it says 9 applicators? what's that? and 40g is tiny!?

Could you link me to one I'm so worried I'll buy the wrong one.


----------



## sarahuk

Preseed is best used when its applied inside. Thats why it comes with applicators. You put in the dose and pop it in before fun times start.

40g doesnt sound a lot...but you actually need a LOT less than the doseage. I think they say 3g per application, but 1g is way enough. So while its expensive, it lasts a long time.

They also say not to reuse the applicators but if you clean them after use they are good for reusing :)

Its lovely stuff! If you use too much though youl be walking around with a snail-trail!


----------



## Faythe

I agree with Sarah!

1g was more than enough. I tried 3g and without sounding grim, it splurge out everywhere as soon as Chris was inside lol.

It will definately last you :)


----------



## rooster100

af got me today whist i was having a massage. :(


----------



## moter98

Sorry Rachel :(


----------



## Faythe

Sorry Rachel :hugs:


----------



## Tryingmybest

thank you ladies, have pm'd some of you about it.

Sorry rooster :(


----------



## Faythe

Hope it works for you


----------



## rooster100

thanks girls, i was in the 'relaxation room' having a sob at the spa. :(
i feel like my heart breaks a little each time af arrives but im sure you all know that feeling :) 
im going to temp in april to make sure im defo ovulating so i might need some tips and advice please :) 
my mum told me to not temp as its making the whole thing a science but she does not know how hard and how head f**king ttc can be! she had 6 kids and was pregnant with every one in the first month of trying!!!
xxx


----------



## Faythe

Deffo temp. Because for all you know it could be a timing issue?

xxx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> thanks girls, i was in the 'relaxation room' having a sob at the spa. :(
> i feel like my heart breaks a little each time af arrives but im sure you all know that feeling :)
> im going to temp in april to make sure im defo ovulating so i might need some tips and advice please :)
> my mum told me to not temp as its making the whole thing a science but she does not know how hard and how head f**king ttc can be! she had 6 kids and was pregnant with every one in the first month of trying!!!
> xxx

yep, know how you feel. i think you should temp too. at least until you conifrm o and it might help you pinpoint your most fertile time


----------



## moter98

How is everyone? It's Quiet lately! Have we all run out of things to talk about already?


----------



## Pinky32

sorry ive been away from pc today, i spotted for about 5 mins this evening but had nothing since so im expecting af when i wake up

will update you guys


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> sorry ive been away from pc today, i spotted for about 5 mins this evening but had nothing since so im expecting af when i wake up
> 
> will update you guys

Hope it's not pinky :/ :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

after writing that post last night i went for a pee and af was there :cry:


----------



## Faythe

I'm so sorry Pinky


----------



## moter98

:hugs: So sorry pinky. :hugs:


----------



## Faythe

Argh fecking nosebleeds. Seriously making me angry!


----------



## moter98

Oh yeah, those are pretty common in pregnancy. Hope it stops soon


----------



## Faythe

Every bloody day atm, rarrr!


----------



## moter98

Oh yuck! That's a lot. I feel for ya


----------



## Faythe

Sorry for my whinging :blush:

I also have a very runny nose from my cold so when I have to blow, gushhhhh, blood. Wonderful lol


----------



## moter98

Hey, this is the place to go to whine my dear! How are you gonna get rid of a bloody nose when you are sick? Ah! That would not be fun. It's also horrible being sick when you're pregnant cause it's usually way worse than when youre not.


----------



## Faythe

Got my washing in the front garden again haha


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies :)

Nooo pinky :((((( Massive :hugs: to you :(( Really hoped it was just spotting. Hope youre holding up hun...here for you :hugs:

xx


----------



## Faythe

I want to cry :(

So I just asked my Uncles GF (V) to help me with my list. But we both asked my sister for a list of what she's bought so far because obviously we don't want to buy what's been bought.

Is it bad that I am really upset with how much she's bought?

Bathroom:
J&J Shampoo
J&J Lavender bath
J&J Normal bath
J&J Moisturiser
Baby Flannels
Baby sponge
Bepanthin
Infacol (0+)
Nurofen (3+)
Baby Tooth brush (2+)
Milky Teeth tooth paste (0+)
J&J Baby wipes
HC Baby wipes
Towels

Clothes:- I have tried to collect clothes from 0-12 months to cover all bases
HC Booties (0-3)
Socks
Long & short sleeved baby grows 
T shirts & bottoms

Others:
2 x blankets
Toys &#8211; Soft rattles, little teddy
Thermometer
Dummies
Nuby Bottles
HC Bib
Teats: - wide neck & silicone
Anti-colic Bottle


----------



## sarahuk

Its one of those situations that can go either way.

I do think that she should be communicating with you more about the things you dont mind her getting for baby, but the things that you want to get for yourself too.

Thing is...im not close to my sister. But when I found out she was pregnant I was super excited. Its natural to be excited about it and sometimes it can lead to going over board a little bit. Shes obviously really happy about the baby and wants to spoil it.

I dont think shes trying to take over. I just think shes super excited and wants to spoil baby and such. But Id still be coordinating with you though if it was me.


----------



## Faythe

But we've had this discussion more than once and she's not listening :(

I don't want it to get to the stage where she's bought more than Chris and I. Also, there are some things that she should NOT be choosing for me, like the bottles and teats. That's quite a personal choice and I'm really not happy about it.

I also told her not to buy the £200 bouncer but she's ordered it. I've just told her now that I've got a bouncer and that I'd said to no buy it, so please send it back and get a refund.

I'm not that fussed about the fact we weren't close before and now she's excited, but she really is taking over. She's not had my permission/asked me before buying that stuff. It's not that I don't appreciate the thought behind it but she needs to calm down. She's filled a huge box and is now starting on her second box of stuff.

I don't know how much more clear I can be? She even got annoyed because I told her no to putting my scan photos up on her FB


----------



## moter98

I agree with Sarah. And you have so many things you will need for baby, in the end it will be really helpful that she has already got all these things for you. I didn't get any of that stuff for gifts an would have loved to. My mom never gave me a baby shower, though my mil and best friend did so we still got a bunch of stuff for baby, but it's never everything you need, not by far. You will be spending a good chunk of money for baby stuff. Let her get whatever she wants for baby, you will be happy for it later, trust me.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> But we've had this discussion more than once and she's not listening :(
> 
> I don't want it to get to the stage where she's bought more than Chris and I. Also, there are some things that she should NOT be choosing for me, like the bottles and teats. That's quite a personal choice and I'm really not happy about it.
> 
> I also told her not to buy the £200 bouncer but she's ordered it. I've just told her now that I've got a bouncer and that I'd said to no buy it, so please send it back and get a refund.
> 
> I'm not that fussed about the fact we weren't close before and now she's excited, but she really is taking over. She's not had my permission/asked me before buying that stuff. It's not that I don't appreciate the thought behind it but she needs to calm down. She's filled a huge box and is now starting on her second box of stuff.
> 
> I don't know how much more clear I can be? She even got annoyed because I told her no to putting my scan photos up on her FB

Oh! I thought she was buying things of your gift registry! She should be asking you what kinds of things you want. I guess we do it differently here. Usually the mom puts on registry what they want and you buy from there or give gift cards. Some don't buy from registry but then it's usually really cute baby clothes


----------



## Faythe

OK, let me just try clear things up a bit lol

I wouldn't have a problem IF she'd asked me what she could buy. The fact of the matter is, she hasn't. So instead of asking me what I might like or need she's gone off at the deep end and bought practically everything. It's not that I don't appreciate her efforts but there has to be a line 'ya know?

Atleast if she'd asked I could have given her a list of things that I would be happy for her to buy rather than:

a) end up with extras of the same thing
b) her buying stuff I do not like/want
c) her buying stuff that I wanted to buy as it's personal (bottles, teats, etc)

That way we're both on the same wave length and I can limit what she gets so that I don't feel she is taking over.


----------



## moter98

Oh I see. Yeah I would not like that either. I am VERY particular about what I want for baby. Bottles for sure she should have asked. She must not be a mother yet? Any mom would know about the bottle thing. I do agree that she should ask you about some of those things. The bouncer too because some people like to go with a different color or style, and like you said, you already have one.


----------



## Faythe

Plus, she's over stepped the line from buying 'gifts' to providing nearly everything :wacko:


----------



## moter98

Perhaps she just really wants a baby of her own?


----------



## Faythe

She's already brought up the 'sperm donor' comment again so I guess so.


----------



## sarahuk

I agree with the bottles and stuff...its like with the breast pumps. You have an idea how you want things and you dont want to be feeling pressured down a certain way cos someone buys something!

Does sound like she wants a baby. Shes probably projecting. Its easy to get carried away, i did it with my niece lol, but there does have to be a line. I bought a ton of clothes and toys..I wouldnt be buying thermometers and bed blankets and bottles and stuff...thats all down to mum!


----------



## Faythe

Exactly!


----------



## moter98

Just try to politely tell her. Give her a list of things you would like her to get. That way she will know what to look for if she wants to get more for you.


----------



## moter98

I have to admit that whenever anyone has a girl I go completely overboard with the gifts. I always go by registry for everything but clothes. I just can't seem to stop myself when it comes to the adorable girls clothes lol!


----------



## Faythe

Tina, take a quick look at the last page of my journal. I've asked her more than once to stop and V has also said to her to calm down......


----------



## moter98

Really? Why wouldn't she then? That is just odd to me. I figured she just didn't know, but once you tell her that should be the end of it. You have a complicated family. Must be really stressful for you. Sorry you have to deal with all the stuff while you're pregnant.


----------



## Faythe

Those two messages I posted up are from a conversation on FB today between me, her and V.

So she knows she's been asked to stop before and V has also just said to her that she needs to calm down and leave stuff for me to buy but she can't help herself, clearly.

I even told her ages ago not to buy the £200 bouncer but she went and bought it anyway.

:(


----------



## moter98

That's not normal.


----------



## Faythe

No, it's not :(

Sorry I really should shut up now lol


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> after writing that post last night i went for a pee and af was there :cry:

sorry pinky :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Jut try not to let it bother you


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, 
Pinky I'm so sorry af caught you. Me too yesterday, we are now twinned with our cycles :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Pinky32

yayyy af buddies :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Well Sarah, you are our march bfp!


----------



## sarahuk

I doubt that! Im way too short on my lp to get a bfp before April :D


----------



## moter98

Hey, it's possible. :)


----------



## Faythe

C'mon Sarah's eggy!! :wohoo:


----------



## moter98

Morning! Slept like a rock and woke up with a headache. Hoping it goes away soon. Cd9 and counting. Getting impatient for o. Wanna be in the tww!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> C'mon Sarah's eggy!! :wohoo:

WOOOT!!!! Im cheering it too!!

Tina - id have to get a bfp at 8dpo to get it before the end of march...im not that lucky lol :D


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Morning! Slept like a rock and woke up with a headache. Hoping it goes away soon. Cd9 and counting. Getting impatient for o. Wanna be in the tww!

We need to switch...I want out of the tww...the waiting is starting to get very boring lol.

Hope the headache goes! I got one too...mine was self inflicted though. Turned over too fast in the night and headbutted the wall. Found I had a bloody nose this morning lol. Woops!


----------



## Faythe

Hope that O isn't too far away!


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> yayyy af buddies :hugs:

Yeah pinky this is exciting! Getting af together! I knew you would finally catch me up!! Means we can opk and ss together. I'm going to try and temp in April so you might need to help me xxx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> C'mon Sarah's eggy!! :wohoo:
> 
> WOOOT!!!! Im cheering it too!!
> 
> Tina - id have to get a bfp at 8dpo to get it before the end of march...im not that lucky lol :DClick to expand...

hey, you never know. :flower:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Morning! Slept like a rock and woke up with a headache. Hoping it goes away soon. Cd9 and counting. Getting impatient for o. Wanna be in the tww!
> 
> We need to switch...I want out of the tww...the waiting is starting to get very boring lol.
> 
> Hope the headache goes! I got one too...mine was self inflicted though. Turned over too fast in the night and headbutted the wall. Found I had a bloody nose this morning lol. Woops!Click to expand...

no, you want to stay in tww and get our 2nd bfp of the group! 
and ouch, you gotta move your bed away from the wall.....or pad the wall, haha!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Hope that O isn't too far away!

hoping for end of this week, very early next week.


----------



## moter98

hope af leaves very soon for you pinky and rooster


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> yayyy af buddies :hugs:
> 
> Yeah pinky this is exciting! Getting af together! I knew you would finally catch me up!! Means we can opk and ss together. I'm going to try and temp in April so you might need to help me xxxClick to expand...

Ive only got one OPK left :dohh:

no probs hunnie, just ask and we'll all help :thumbup:



moter98 said:


> hope af leaves very soon for you pinky and rooster

shes on her way out the door - by tomorrow she will be gone :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

This is what ive been doing with my time, one week ago i learnt to crochet - self taught

My first finished project and the last pic what i taught myself in a few hours and now doing a cushion cover for my mum
 



Attached Files:







table cover 1.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 3









table cover 2.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 3









table cover 3.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 2









popcorn stitch 3.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moter98

you are a pro already pinky! make me one!


----------



## Pinky32

i only started last week and already my mum ordered a cushion cover and my sister a blanket lol

im loving it - its so relaxing and helps de-stress me - certainly helped me when af came as all i could think about was getting comfy to crochet


----------



## Pinky32

i love doing that last pic - popcorn stitch - my next one to learn is basketweave
 



Attached Files:







basketweave.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## moter98

you've far surpassed anything i could crochet. looks like a lot of fun. you are really good at this!


----------



## Pinky32

nooooooooooo the only thing stopping you is a naughty aden who will play with your wool lol

its great fun - thank you


----------



## moter98

haha, and all of those toys just beckoning to me


----------



## Pinky32

oh yes, adens *cough* your toys


----------



## moter98

Haha! Yep


----------



## Pinky32

how is aden?


----------



## moter98

Good. Sitting here next to me watching his signing time video.


----------



## Faythe

Morning!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> yayyy af buddies :hugs:
> 
> Yeah pinky this is exciting! Getting af together! I knew you would finally catch me up!! Means we can opk and ss together. I'm going to try and temp in April so you might need to help me xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ive only got one OPK left :dohh:
> 
> no probs hunnie, just ask and we'll all help :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> hope af leaves very soon for you pinky and roosterClick to expand...
> 
> shes on her way out the door - by tomorrow she will be gone :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ahh SHIT!! I have a memory like a sieve! Ive been in my drawers and gunna send the opks I still had. Its only 3 but its 3 better than 0!

Im slow I know...slapping myself!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i only started last week and already my mum ordered a cushion cover and my sister a blanket lol
> 
> im loving it - its so relaxing and helps de-stress me - certainly helped me when af came as all i could think about was getting comfy to crochet

I told yah! Its been a godsend for me...really helped keep me focused!

And youre doing such a great job :) The popcorn stitch is looking lovely!


----------



## sarahuk

Well thats my tests done! Thyroid retested too to see if I need an increased dosage which I suspect I do. Results on monday :happydance:

Hope youre all good today?


----------



## Faythe

I have a headache and more bad dreams, bleugh.

How's you?


----------



## sarahuk

Ahh yes...the preggo dreams...all those hormones do strange things eh?! :D

And im ok ta chick...just roll on 13dpo


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Well thats my tests done! Thyroid retested too to see if I need an increased dosage which I suspect I do. Results on monday :happydance:
> 
> Hope youre all good today?

Hope you get some good results mon.


----------



## Faythe

Wow! Lush day again wooo!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Well thats my tests done! Thyroid retested too to see if I need an increased dosage which I suspect I do. Results on monday :happydance:
> 
> Hope youre all good today?
> 
> Hope you get some good results mon.Click to expand...

Me too! I think ill be ok though. I have had major painful nips since when I suspect I OVd so guess that means my progesterone is up which should give me the positive result for ov...yay!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Wow! Lush day again wooo!

Seriously! Just had to go get a McFlurry and almost melted myself in the car lol


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Well thats my tests done! Thyroid retested too to see if I need an increased dosage which I suspect I do. Results on monday :happydance:
> 
> Hope youre all good today?
> 
> Hope you get some good results mon.Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! I think ill be ok though. I have had major painful nips since when I suspect I OVd so guess that means my progesterone is up which should give me the positive result for ov...yay!Click to expand...

And maybe your bfp too :)


----------



## Faythe

Mmmmm icecream


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Well thats my tests done! Thyroid retested too to see if I need an increased dosage which I suspect I do. Results on monday :happydance:
> 
> Hope youre all good today?
> 
> Hope you get some good results mon.Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! I think ill be ok though. I have had major painful nips since when I suspect I OVd so guess that means my progesterone is up which should give me the positive result for ov...yay!Click to expand...
> 
> And maybe your bfp too :)Click to expand...

Im starting to beleive my bfp is a myth haha :D


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Well thats my tests done! Thyroid retested too to see if I need an increased dosage which I suspect I do. Results on monday :happydance:
> 
> Hope youre all good today?
> 
> Hope you get some good results mon.Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! I think ill be ok though. I have had major painful nips since when I suspect I OVd so guess that means my progesterone is up which should give me the positive result for ov...yay!Click to expand...
> 
> And maybe your bfp too :)Click to expand...
> 
> Im starting to beleive my bfp is a myth haha :DClick to expand...

It's real, maybe just around the corner


----------



## sarahuk

Crossing fingers and toes :)


----------



## moter98

And legs, keep AF away, lol


----------



## Tryingmybest

pinky you must let me add you to a sewing group I'm in. You will pick up loads xx


----------



## Tryingmybest

oh my! my chart says CD 1135
thats not right


----------



## Faythe

LOL :haha:


----------



## sarahuk

Tryingmybest said:


> pinky you must let me add you to a sewing group I'm in. You will pick up loads xx

Pick me too pick me too!!!


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> pinky you must let me add you to a sewing group I'm in. You will pick up loads xx

i cant sew!

No way can I do the stuff that you have on your facebook page hunnie but yes please add me to to :thumbup:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I can sew, but not like a professional level. I need to get my machine oiled up and the silly bobbin tension fixed. :blush:


----------



## Faythe

You girls need to transfer your skills to me! :D


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, feels like Ive been gone for ages but it's only been about a day! 
Hope all is well. Sarah when's af due (or not as the case could be!) fingers crossed for you! 
Charlotte we are now cycle buddies! Which means af can come for both of us!!? We must get a joint bfp!!!
Moter are u close to Ov yet? 
Faythe hope your well, glad the pregnancy is goings well. 
Trying, I feel like I'm on cycle day 1135! 
Afm my friend had her baby (another friend) on weds (a boy) I got back from the uk yesterday but got the train and boat and by the time DH picked me up in Dublin port I had spent 8 hours traveling and I just wanted to kill him. 8 hours on yr own is way too much time to think about the M/C and TTC! 
I think bfp are a myth too!:( 
I thought of something on the boat yesterday... More friends WILL anounch bfps before me (3 of my close friends have recently gone off the pill, for no reason, none of them are TTC) but I bet one will 'accidently' get pregnant. I'm offically going nuts....next stop the loney bin!! Xx


----------



## Faythe

Awww honey it's not a myth, just your forever baby is taking longer to bake :hugs:

Please don't lose hope. I know it's hard, I really do but please believe it will happen for you

xx


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, feels like Ive been gone for ages but it's only been about a day!
> Hope all is well. Sarah when's af due (or not as the case could be!) fingers crossed for you!
> Charlotte we are now cycle buddies! Which means af can come for both of us!!? We must get a joint bfp!!!
> Moter are u close to Ov yet?
> Faythe hope your well, glad the pregnancy is goings well.
> Trying, I feel like I'm on cycle day 1135!
> Afm my friend had her baby (another friend) on weds (a boy) I got back from the uk yesterday but got the train and boat and by the time DH picked me up in Dublin port I had spent 8 hours traveling and I just wanted to kill him. 8 hours on yr own is way too much time to think about the M/C and TTC!
> I think bfp are a myth too!:(
> I thought of something on the boat yesterday... More friends WILL anounch bfps before me (3 of my close friends have recently gone off the pill, for no reason, none of them are TTC) but I bet one will 'accidently' get pregnant. I'm offically going nuts....next stop the loney bin!! Xx

I know how you feel...my mate gave birth today..pics up on FB. Everyone else preggo..makes u think...ur the odd one out! But not for long :)

I have a 13ish day lp, and today im either 7 or 8dpo


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, feels like Ive been gone for ages but it's only been about a day!
> Hope all is well. Sarah when's af due (or not as the case could be!) fingers crossed for you!
> Charlotte we are now cycle buddies! Which means af can come for both of us!!? We must get a joint bfp!!!
> Moter are u close to Ov yet?
> Faythe hope your well, glad the pregnancy is goings well.
> Trying, I feel like I'm on cycle day 1135!
> Afm my friend had her baby (another friend) on weds (a boy) I got back from the uk yesterday but got the train and boat and by the time DH picked me up in Dublin port I had spent 8 hours traveling and I just wanted to kill him. 8 hours on yr own is way too much time to think about the M/C and TTC!
> I think bfp are a myth too!:(
> I thought of something on the boat yesterday... More friends WILL anounch bfps before me (3 of my close friends have recently gone off the pill, for no reason, none of them are TTC) but I bet one will 'accidently' get pregnant. I'm offically going nuts....next stop the loney bin!! Xx
> 
> I know how you feel...my mate gave birth today..pics up on FB. Everyone else preggo..makes u think...ur the odd one out! But not for long :)
> 
> I have a 13ish day lp, and today im either 7 or 8dpoClick to expand...

Keeping every limb crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Keeping it crossed for all of us that our next cycles (current ones) are bringing us all our dreams x


----------



## moter98

I've got everything crossed!


----------



## sarahuk

We definitely need bfps...it feels like theye all been dried up lately!


----------



## moter98

I know! Theres gotta be one coming soon. Faythe must be getting lonely by now. I hope you are posting your bfp any day now Sarah.


----------



## Faythe

Yes, I am. Now hurry up girls haha


----------



## moter98

We are on our way :)


----------



## Faythe

Good! Or else I shall be forced to do a nakey dance.


----------



## moter98

faythe said:


> good! Or else i shall be forced to do a nakey dance.

lmfao!


----------



## sarahuk

I think the only thing ill be posting is my snowy white bfns :D


----------



## Faythe

Shut up you! Or else I shall come and annoy you!


----------



## SKP

Finally donr progesterone, come on af. Its been since feb 12th


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> I think the only thing ill be posting is my snowy white bfns :D

:cry: no more bfn's. i can't take one more. so from now on, all of us are only gonna see bfp's. or faythe is gonna get you,haha!


----------



## jogu07

Ladies, can I join in...!! I am 31, TTC # 1 since 18 months...:(

Hope we all are blessed soon...!!!


----------



## Faythe

Welcome :wave:


----------



## jogu07

Faythe said:


> Welcome :wave:

Thanks Faythe...!! Hoping to be blessed soon with hypothyroid..!!!


----------



## Faythe

Wishing you all the best :D


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Shut up you! Or else I shall come and annoy you!

But then id get to rub lucky baby belly....yay!!!


----------



## jogu07

Faythe said:


> Wishing you all the best :D

Thanks and congratulations on your pregnancy...!!!

Did you try anything new, the month u got your BFP...? Just curious, ready to try anything to see the BFP which we have been longing for...!!!:coffee:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I think the only thing ill be posting is my snowy white bfns :D
> 
> :cry: no more bfn's. i can't take one more. so from now on, all of us are only gonna see bfp's. or faythe is gonna get you,haha!Click to expand...

Ok i like your thinking!


----------



## sarahuk

jogu07 said:


> Ladies, can I join in...!! I am 31, TTC # 1 since 18 months...:(
> 
> Hope we all are blessed soon...!!!

Welcome!


----------



## sarahuk

jogu07 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Welcome :wave:
> 
> Thanks Faythe...!! Hoping to be blessed soon with hypothyroid..!!!Click to expand...

Ohh I have hypothyroidism too!


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Shut up you! Or else I shall come and annoy you!
> 
> But then id get to rub lucky baby belly....yay!!!Click to expand...

Ach, noooooooooooo!



jogu07 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Wishing you all the best :D
> 
> Thanks and congratulations on your pregnancy...!!!
> 
> Did you try anything new, the month u got your BFP...? Just curious, ready to try anything to see the BFP which we have been longing for...!!!:coffee:Click to expand...

Thank you :)

Yes, I did lots of things different. Charted, used pre-seed, honey & cinnamon and using OPK's to confirm temps on charting.

But personally I think my partner and I had a timing issue, so think the charting is what helped us :hugs:


----------



## jogu07

sarahuk said:


> jogu07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Welcome :wave:
> 
> Thanks Faythe...!! Hoping to be blessed soon with hypothyroid..!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh I have hypothyroidism too!Click to expand...


ohh that sucks...:dohh: Dying to get a BFP...whats your story may I know...?


----------



## jogu07

Faythe said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Shut up you! Or else I shall come and annoy you!
> 
> But then id get to rub lucky baby belly....yay!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ach, noooooooooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> jogu07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Wishing you all the best :DClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks and congratulations on your pregnancy...!!!
> 
> Did you try anything new, the month u got your BFP...? Just curious, ready to try anything to see the BFP which we have been longing for...!!!:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :)
> 
> Yes, I did lots of things different. Charted, used pre-seed, honey & cinnamon and using OPK's to confirm temps on charting.
> 
> But personally I think my partner and I had a timing issue, so think the charting is what helped us :hugs:Click to expand...

Thats great...!!! Started with the OPK this month, started testing from CD 10...Used to have regular 30-30 day cycle untill Jan of this year, do not know what screwed it, but had a longest cycle ever of 70 days...!!!


----------



## Faythe

Wow, 70 days! That is long.

Temping is good too, so you can pinpoint ovulation too :)


----------



## jogu07

Faythe said:


> Wow, 70 days! That is long.
> 
> Temping is good too, so you can pinpoint ovulation too :)

I know its sounds :wacko:...hoping it to be regular from now on...have no idea what caused the delay, doc says maybe stress...:growlmad:


----------



## Faythe

Stress can certainly throw off your cycles


----------



## sarahuk

jogu07 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jogu07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Welcome :wave:
> 
> Thanks Faythe...!! Hoping to be blessed soon with hypothyroid..!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh I have hypothyroidism too!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ohh that sucks...:dohh: Dying to get a BFP...whats your story may I know...?Click to expand...

OFC you can know! If you click Heres my story! the first post tells about my history :)

Whats yours? :D


----------



## rooster100

jogu07 said:


> Ladies, can I join in...!! I am 31, TTC # 1 since 18 months...:(
> 
> Hope we all are blessed soon...!!!

Welcome come join out lovely thread! Xx:hugs: xx


----------



## jogu07

Faythe said:


> Stress can certainly throw off your cycles

After waiting for almost 2 months for the witch to come, ask me how excruciating it has been.:cry:.!!!

Gosh, Stress is a real killer..:growlmad:..!!!


----------



## jogu07

Gosh Sarah, you have been through a lot..:hugs:.!!! Do not worry, maybe God has some other plans for ya...!!! I am sure He does...!!! Will keep you in my prayers and hope that you get BFP and a sticky bean, sooner than expected.::flower:..!!!

Well, about me, it has been a waiting game for me with hypothroid and PCOS...!!! On medication, and waiting to be blessed with the incredible second line which changes your life forever..:happydance: 

AF got me, after a long wait of 70 days(longest ever)...so getting my TSH tested this monday and an appointment with the doc later in the week, lets see what God has got in store for me...!!! Keeping my fingers crossed..!!!


----------



## moter98

hope you get your bfp jogu!


----------



## moter98

morning everyone! busy morning for me. got me and aden mostly packed for tomorrow. most of the food ready too for our trip. we are going out of state tomorrow for aden's dr. appt. for his clubfoot. we go every 6 months. drive 7 hours, stay at the ronald mcdonald house overnight, go to dr's appt, then drive back 7 hours again. it's always a long trip, but worth it to see such a great dr.


----------



## Faythe

Hey Tina, how's you?


----------



## moter98

good. enjoying a day off with not too much to do for a change. i might even take a nap when aden does! how are you faythe?


----------



## Faythe

I'm OK. Just dyed my hair but going a few shades darker as I cannot keep up with bright red atm. It's killing my back with the constant topups of colour and having to bend over the bath


----------



## moter98

Wait till you're really huge and try to paint your toenails lol! I just had to have my toenails painted at all times when I was pregnant. I was horrified that I would go into labor and all the drs and nurses would see me with bare toes. Dh tried to do it but it ended up looking like a 4 year old did my toes so I kept doing it myself till about 2 weeks before I had Aden when I literally couldn't bend enough and see my toes over my big belly. Ended up getting em done at a nail place.....and the dr totally commented on them too when I was in labor, lol!


----------



## moter98

I did do my roots all through my pregnancy but I don't bend over the bath, I just do them first thing in the morning and then take a shower. It gets interesting the farther along you get. Everything will get harder. I used to breath so loud just sleeping that dh thought he was sleeping next to an obese person


----------



## Faythe

It's not the roots that's the issue, it's the top up all over colour twice weekly that's killing me :(


----------



## moter98

oh wow! that's way too often to have to top up. i wouldn't be able to keep up with that.


----------



## Faythe

It wasn't an issue before but it's too much atm.

On the positive side, I had a look at the Tommy Tipee 'closer to nature' range today and really liked the teats. So as we had vouchers for Tesco's from last year that we've been collected, we managed to get the microwave steriliser kit (inc bottle, teat and soother) without paying a penny :D


----------



## moter98

That is so awesome! What a great deal...can't beat free. I can't remember, are you planning on bf? If so, have you decided on a pump?


----------



## Faythe

I am :)

I wanted Medela BUT I find in comparison to other brands it is so expensive.

So I am going to try the 'closer to nature' manual pump first as it's cheaper than electric and I don't really plan on expressing that much milk anyway.

Found a set with the pump, two bottles (plus teats), 50 breast pads, 2 soothers plus storage jars for £22.99.

Even if I don't get on with the pump I can sell it on and buy electric if need be.


----------



## moter98

Gotcha. Yeah, the medela are expensive. I got one myself, found it for cheaper on a different website. I will have to see if I can find that website for you


----------



## Faythe

Just spoke to my Uncles GF about the closer to nature range and she said all her friends say it's really good :D


----------



## moter98

Oh good! eBay maybe would have it cheaper too?

I got the medela freestyle and only used it a week. Aden was a tough baby. Borrowed it to dh cousin and hope to get to use it for next baby. I did really like it. It worked well. Quiet and fast.


----------



## Faythe

eBay was just as expensive for Medela :(


----------



## moter98

I meant for the manual one you are looking at. 

You can buy used medela ones for much cheaper if you don't mind a used one.


----------



## Faythe

I found it for same price on eBay with free shipping woot!


----------



## moter98

Cool


----------



## Tryingmybest

god I've not been online for ages! Don't even get time to scratch my ass now holidays are here!
Sarah I added pinky through fb. I think I need you on fb to add you or invite you whatever it is (it's not my group)

My chart is all over the place and lieing to me! f*ck it I'll work out when I ovulate this month without it grrr.

Hope you are all well.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Wait till you're really huge and try to paint your toenails lol! I just had to have my toenails painted at all times when I was pregnant. I was horrified that I would go into labor and all the drs and nurses would see me with bare toes. Dh tried to do it but it ended up looking like a 4 year old did my toes so I kept doing it myself till about 2 weeks before I had Aden when I literally couldn't bend enough and see my toes over my big belly. Ended up getting em done at a nail place.....and the dr totally commented on them too when I was in labor, lol!

:rofl:



Faythe said:


> It wasn't an issue before but it's too much atm.
> 
> On the positive side, I had a look at the Tommy Tipee 'closer to nature' range today and really liked the teats. So as we had vouchers for Tesco's from last year that we've been collected, we managed to get the microwave steriliser kit (inc bottle, teat and soother) without paying a penny :D

:thumbup:



Tryingmybest said:


> god I've not been online for ages! Don't even get time to scratch my ass now holidays are here!
> Sarah I added pinky through fb. I think I need you on fb to add you or invite you whatever it is (it's not my group)
> 
> My chart is all over the place and lieing to me! f*ck it I'll work out when I ovulate this month without it grrr.
> 
> Hope you are all well.

I'll send sarah an invite


----------



## moter98

pinky! how's the crocheting going?


----------



## Pinky32

its going well, just finished a cushion cover for my mum as its her birthday on tuesday


----------



## moter98

Oh, happy birthday to your mom. She will love it.


----------



## Pinky32

heres a rose i made earlier
 



Attached Files:







white rose.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## moter98

That's gorgeous!


----------



## Pinky32

awww thank you - that was my first attempt

i made a smaller rose and heres the cushion - both taken in bad light im afraid
 



Attached Files:







cushion cover.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 3









pink rose.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pinky32

ive only just finished the cushion so i;ll look at it in the morning to see if i can take a better pic as you can see the popcorn stitch properly on this pic


----------



## moter98

Looks perfect. I can't believe you have learned all of this so fast!!


----------



## Pinky32

me neither :rofl:

Heres a better pic in the sunlight
 



Attached Files:







cushion cover.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tryingmybest

pinky they are lovely <3


----------



## moter98

So gorgeous!


----------



## sarahuk

Tryingmybest said:


> god I've not been online for ages! Don't even get time to scratch my ass now holidays are here!
> Sarah I added pinky through fb. I think I need you on fb to add you or invite you whatever it is (it's not my group)
> 
> My chart is all over the place and lieing to me! f*ck it I'll work out when I ovulate this month without it grrr.
> 
> Hope you are all well.

Your chart seems to be missing data chick...so cant take a look.

Thanks honey...Pinky added me it seems! Thanks Char! xx


----------



## moter98

On my way to catching that egg, woohoo! Come on body, do your thing.


----------



## Tryingmybest

sarahuk said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> god I've not been online for ages! Don't even get time to scratch my ass now holidays are here!
> Sarah I added pinky through fb. I think I need you on fb to add you or invite you whatever it is (it's not my group)
> 
> My chart is all over the place and lieing to me! f*ck it I'll work out when I ovulate this month without it grrr.
> 
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> Your chart seems to be missing data chick...so cant take a look.
> 
> Thanks honey...Pinky added me it seems! Thanks Char! xxClick to expand...


I know. It says I've not been filling it in but I have? :growlmad:


----------



## Pinky32

My first attempt at a baby booty
 



Attached Files:







booty 1.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 1









booty 2.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Faythe

They're lovely


----------



## Tryingmybest

first attempt! wow! they're lovely


----------



## Pinky32

thanks girls - i might try again with a smaller hook - took about 2 1/2 hours


----------



## Faythe

They are pretty darn cute.


----------



## Pinky32

thanks hun

they would look better if the bow was in s different colour so it stands out a bit more


----------



## Faythe

Ah I see. Is that something you can do easily?


----------



## Pinky32

the bow is the easiest bit :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

:blush:


----------



## Pinky32

you should give it a go


----------



## Pinky32

i do it while watching a film


----------



## Faythe

I did look at books today for making baby stuff :D


----------



## Pinky32

ive got books but they confuse the hell out of me - i watch you tube videos instead


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> me neither :rofl:
> 
> Heres a better pic in the sunlight

Amazing pinky!!



Sarah any closer to a bfp?!?? :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

thank you rach - going to give it another go with smaller hooks


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> me neither :rofl:
> 
> Heres a better pic in the sunlight
> 
> Amazing pinky!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah any closer to a bfp?!?? :thumbup:Click to expand...

I wish lol.

Took a test this morning. I thought I saw something but dont think it was anything. When I held the test to the side I could see two lines formed where the edges of the test line would have been. So think maybe I just saw that. Wont test for a few more days. So tired of feeling like a failure every time I get a bfn lol.

Getting test results in a couple of hours...nervous.com!


----------



## Faythe

You're not a failure honey :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Think im just stressed out by the results. Its making me very negative today lol. Just feels like I dont remember life before ttc anymore now its been going so damn long lol...I wanna be the other side of the line (or two!) now!


----------



## Faythe

I'm sure you will soon honey. :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> Think im just stressed out by the results. Its making me very negative today lol. Just feels like I dont remember life before ttc anymore now its been going so damn long lol...I wanna be the other side of the line (or two!) now!

Hugs :hugs: hugs :hugs: 
It's just a terrible feeling, I'm only on cycle 11 so I can't imagine how I feel! 
You will see two lines. I promise. (you can hold me to that) 
What test results are you waiting for? Is it blood tests? Have been working loads since I got back from the uk and have not kept up well on our thread! :dohh:

Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Yeah i had my CD21 bloodwork and also had my thyroid checked as i have underactive thyroid and need to make sure my meds are at the right level.

Results are in, but she hasnt scanned them and pinned them yet to my electronical file...so she wants me to call tomorrow. Im sure she can read results off a piece of paper just as well as she can from off a screen. But no....I get to stress about it for yet another day!

Sorry...pessimistic sarah has been out to play today lol


----------



## bumpwishinmeg

tryingforno2 said:


> Hi, I'm currently ttc #2 and have been for just over 12months, Its great seeing people on here get there bfp, but I am starting to get really upset how easy everyone else seems to be getting pregnant. I feel like this is a time I should be enjoying but I'm just so confused about how I'm Feelin all of the time, I never had a ttc hubby on here so maybe you would like to be :).
> 
> Good luck and babydust!!

Hi, I haven't been classified but I have been trying for four years. I can't even see someone with a baby w/out breaking down. Your right everyone else is just blooming my sister I law will deliver her second baby next month and it will be her second in a year and a half. My step mother my brother and everyone of my friends have had babies while I have been trying. Wth is up? Anybody have any positive insperation for me it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rooster100

bumpwishinmeg said:


> tryingforno2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm currently ttc #2 and have been for just over 12months, Its great seeing people on here get there bfp, but I am starting to get really upset how easy everyone else seems to be getting pregnant. I feel like this is a time I should be enjoying but I'm just so confused about how I'm Feelin all of the time, I never had a ttc hubby on here so maybe you would like to be :).
> 
> Good luck and babydust!!
> 
> Hi, I haven't been classified but I have been trying for four years. I can't even see someone with a baby w/out breaking down. Your right everyone else is just blooming my sister I law will deliver her second baby next month and it will be her second in a year and a half. My step mother my brother and everyone of my friends have had babies while I have been trying. Wth is up? Anybody have any positive insperation for me it would be greatly appreciated.Click to expand...

Hi! :hugs: to you. TTC is without a doubt the toughest thing I have ever had to go through So your not alone. Xx
I like to read success stories on here, they are inspiring and show people even after 4 years getting bfps! 
Have you been to the doctors to find put why it's taken so long?? Xxxx


----------



## Tryingmybest

I have another faint line on a ov strip. But I'm due to ovulate yet. I remember someone on this thread said we carry something in our bodies anyway that would show faint lines.....? do I wait til they're darker? I've not done a smiley. I've got 6 days to go yet I think. Plus CM is not adding up. it wants to be watery but it's not 1005 watery, its just leaky... and not clear. Plus my temp is standard.


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> Yeah i had my CD21 bloodwork and also had my thyroid checked as i have underactive thyroid and need to make sure my meds are at the right level.
> 
> Results are in, but she hasnt scanned them and pinned them yet to my electronical file...so she wants me to call tomorrow. Im sure she can read results off a piece of paper just as well as she can from off a screen. But no....I get to stress about it for yet another day!
> 
> Sorry...pessimistic sarah has been out to play today lol

sarah im in a nasty mood today in the whole ttc thing! :wacko:
feel like im going crazy, its ALL i think about!! 
hope your results are good or give u answers! :thumbup:
i feel im wishing my life away! want it to be the 21st of april now with no af!! i want to have tonnes of symptoms and then get a BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

I hope that the journey ends really soon sweetie and we have the best destination ever...motherhood! Im sure we will :)

It wont be me this month though im afraid. Got those af cramps I -always- get a few days before she hits. So im feeling sorry for myself atm lol


----------



## Pinky32

rachael - it WILL happen hunnie - trust me!!!

sarah - shhhhhhushhhh


----------



## sarahuk

Im out :( :cry:


----------



## moter98

Sarah, no! :(


----------



## Faythe

Oh Sarah :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

For god sake!! That's shit Sarah! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
:hugs: x


----------



## Tryingmybest

sorry sarah :(


----------



## rooster100

hi girls, how are we all today? 
hows sarah today? :hugs: any news on the bloodtests?
pinky any closer to ov?
I am still getting negative opks so i guess im going to ov at a normal time again this month. xx


----------



## Faythe

Hello ladies xx


----------



## sarahuk

Hey girls...gogo super eggy for your OV Rach!

Im ok...bit better, though CD1 sucks. Although still super light I dont think I can call it anything but af. BOOOO.

Results in an hour :)


----------



## Faythe

Good luck for results, Sarah :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Update us with your results Sarah. FX there's something really simple they can fix.


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks so much ladies :)

Calling in a few mins eek!


----------



## sarahuk

Test came back...result was either 12.1 or 12.5 cant remember. That doesnt sound like a lot to me...now im worried.

Result came back as abnormal but didnt need any followup. And that was all she could tell me. I feel worse than I did before now.


----------



## Faythe

What were they testing for?


----------



## sarahuk

Progesterone levels chick


----------



## Faythe

If abnormal why haven't they asked you to go see them to discuss results?


----------



## sarahuk

I know!! I asked if i needed to see the doc and she said no, that i wasnt flagged for followup.

No I dont know what to think. I looked on the net and it sounded like above 8-10 means OV. So why am i not normal then? Le-sigh! I have an appointment with my doc on 27th april, guess ill find out then lol


----------



## Faythe

That's pretty shit of them to leave you in limbo :(


----------



## moter98

Was that your 21 day bloods result? Sounds like its in the normal range to me. If it was 2 or 3 then that could indicate annovulatory and they would put you on progesterone cream or something. Why would 12 be abnormal? I'm confused too!


----------



## sarahuk

So annoyed! I wish doctors here called you back when reviewing them. Its added stress I dont need lol. I was depressed enough about af today to then hear something is abnormal! Oh well...does sound like im ovulating atleast...phew!


----------



## moter98

It looks like uk levels are measured differently than us levels do now I'm not sure what thy means. However, if you were annovulatory, they would put you on clomid. They must not think that's it or they would be soon that. Maybe they will just want you to take progesterone when you get your bfp to keep your levels up for pregnancy? I think you should call them bak and ask for a better explanation. They owe you that much at least! In my experience, drs and nurses aren't very good at explaining things because they know what it means and tend to forget that we dont


----------



## sarahuk

Yup..I called back and despite all the doctors Id normally see being off, theres one of the locums calling me up. Ive seen her before shes ok. As long as someone can explain to me whats going on I dont care who it comes from


----------



## Faythe

I hope you get some answers


----------



## moter98

Ask lots of questions. Hope they can explain things to you better.


----------



## sarahuk

I didnt ovulate. Im absolutely devestated.


----------



## moter98

Oh Sarah! I'm so sorry. Are they going to give you clomid to bring on o?


----------



## Faythe

I'm so sorry. But so angry with them for not wanting to see you with that result?!

Are they idiots?! Gah!


----------



## rooster100

Sarah, what the hell? I can't believe that! I hate gps and that's one of the reasons why, something that means so much to us they can just Toss of their shoulder like a peiece of dirt!! 
Well at least you have an answer? Will they try you on clomid? 
Im going to have that taken this month and see what the story is. 
Hope your ok :) xx


----------



## rooster100

Faythe said:


> I'm so sorry. But so angry with them for not wanting to see you with that result?!
> 
> Are they idiots?! Gah!

Agreed :nope:


----------



## Pinky32

my understanding is that healthy strong eggs trigger progesterone during ov as they drop, weak eggs dont trigger progesterone as their too weak to do it

i know docs dont agree or like temping but sarahs charts clearly show rise in temps which is her progesterone levels - therefore she has been dropping healthy eggs

im thinking that she is having an anuvolatory cycle and its sods law that this is the cycle when bloods were done

we know shes ov in past as she got preggy


----------



## moter98

Sarah, it's possible you ovulated earlier in your cycle. They do 21 day bloods assuming you ovulated on cd14. If you ovulated earlier or later then the 21 day bloods would be inaccurate. 
I agree with pinky. You get temp rises confirming ov. Have you showed drs your charts?


----------



## Pinky32

no all the signs of ov was when she put it on her chart - she even had ewcm this cycle - lots of it! plus ov cramps

problem with docs in UK, as soon as you mention temping or charting, they switch off as they dont believe in it

but then also if you talk to most of them about vitamins or herbal remedies which are PROVEN to work, they dismiss those too as their not national health ciriculum


----------



## moter98

Sarah, I think you should get a second opinion if you can. Read this about 21 day bloods

https://kayoz.typepad.com/blog/21-day-progesterone-test-progesterone-levels.html


----------



## moter98

Pinky, really? My ob's here are very into natural foods and even have programs you can join teaching it to you.


----------



## Pinky32

some docs are into it but most are just "general" practioners and its not in their training

a mutual friend of sarah and mine just had 21 day bloods done and she was told that her progesterone level was very low and she had to go in to discuss next step - just out of curiosity i told her to take an HCG test and she was preggy! This was only about 2 weeks ago and she saw midwife today who said shes 10+4 but we think its more like 6-7weeks but still.....


----------



## Pinky32

sarah ov'd on friday 23rd and had bloods done thursday 29th


----------



## Tryingmybest

aww so sorry sarah :(


----------



## rooster100

Interesting point you make there pinky! I looked at Sarah's old charts to see if she had a temp rise and it appeared she did.
My doc did tell me that women do not always Ov every cycle. Could it be you did the blood test on a bad cycle? Could you do it on day 21 next cycle to compare? Xx


----------



## Pinky32

exactly, once in a while woman have an anovultory (excuse spelling) cycle or sarah ov earlier as she had been having cramps a few days before


----------



## Pinky32

this friend of ours went out the night she got told low progesterone to cheer herself up and was drinking

i was due to semd her agnus castus to end a long cycle

if i hadnt suggested testing she wouldnt have known unless doc suggested doing one and they wouldmt have due to 'low progesterone'


----------



## moter98

oh wow, what a story pinky! that's crazy. good thing she tested.

it looks like they did sarah's bloods one day too early. don't know how much it would affect the outcome, but it must. that means they did the test at 6dpo, when they are supposed to do it at 7dpo.


----------



## Pinky32

sarah told doc that she may ave ov a day or two earlier but doc said it wouldnt make any difference


----------



## moter98

i'm just confused because the info i found said 10+ means you ovulated. even a 5+ means you ovulated, just maybe not a really healthy egg.


----------



## Pinky32

thats what i kept reading

sarah was 12 point something but she cant remember the something


----------



## moter98

i'm mad at those dr's! if they think she hasn't ovulated, then why haven't they said to try something?! they should be doing SOMETHING, not just telling her that and then not helping to fix the problem, if there even is one.


----------



## Pinky32

i agree

some docs are really good and others arent

her doc is on holiday so she spoke to a doc who was covering but she still could have said something like "dont worry come in and see your doc on xxx date where you can talk about next step"

but i honestly KNOW she ov;s - she got pregnant last year - i think this was just a flooky month where she didnt OR the bloods were done at wrong time


----------



## moter98

yep, you can't get pregnant if you don't ov. maybe when her own dr. gets back she can get some better answers.

sarah - praying hard for you! i hope your regular dr. will help you figure this all out.


----------



## Pinky32

the one good thing is that she has af at moment, so sarahs going to temp again this cycle and use OPKs twice/three times daily to see if they will help confirm but also arrange for bloods to be done when she KNOWS shes ov;d

if she takes her charts with her and make the doc look at them, they should listen

i think its a bit of a coincidence that we know she has thyroid problems and she has been feeling sooooooooo tired recently and we were hoping that her meds for thyroid needed tweaking - the last thing i thought they would say is no ov


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks so much ladies.

Well...my friend in the uk who had issues getting pregnant has confirmed that here, we need a score of around 30 to indicate ovulation...so my 12.1 is way off.

SO looks like this cycle I really didnt. Im going to ask the doc next week about my charts and my thermal shifts and to see if they will give me another cycle test to see if it was just a fluke or if it was just this month.

I still dont quite understand why my boobs were on fire when my progesterone was so low. I dont know if I just ovd later or earlier than I thought...if I just have a progesterone issue in general..or whether I just dont OV. Im still so confused and emotionally drained by it all.

Gunna try and keep myself busy for the next week. Keep having breakdowns of sobbing and apologising to matt for being a failure. Hes saying and doing all the right things but...I feel so guilty when I look at him. He wants a baby with me so badly...and all I can keep thinking is my eggs are letting us down and its my fault.

How are you all today?


----------



## moter98

Oh hunny, you are not a failure! Don't think like that. none of us can help what our bodies do. You are doing everything right. The good news is that this can be fixed fairly easily in terms of fertility problems. Clomid and maybe progesterone supplements should cure it. Hey, you still have ovaries with lots of eggies in there. The drs will prescribe the right meds and you will have your baby soon!


----------



## sarahuk

I hope so chick. Problem is, I dont think the general doctors here can prescribe that and that I would have to go through a fertility specialist. And since Im overweight im not sure that ill qualify for a FS referral.

Guess ill find out on Thursday! Its bloody annoying though...all these months and months and months of trying and getting nowhere i just thought it was down to one of those things...not im not so sure!

Thanks for all the reading and stuff you guys did yesterday. It meant a lot to me.

How are you doing Mrs Crosshairs!! WOOT for 3dpo!


----------



## moter98

That just plain sucks! We can get it from our ob's here, although they are also the same dr we go to for FS. I didn't realize it would be so hardto get it. Have you looked into the fertility diet? I do believe that food is medicine and if you eat this way you can balance your hormones and have a very good shot of getting your bfp this way. Also, did they check your thyroid?


----------



## sarahuk

Aye the receptionist said she thought they were flagged as fine..but then I forgot to ask the doc about it...woops.


----------



## moter98

Then I do think the fertility diet will really help you if you are interested. It's basically what I'm doing with the clean eating


----------



## sarahuk

Im interested for sure. Ill take any options I can to be a mum. I have such an ache since the ectopic. I cant imagine a life without children. If i had to chop an arm and leg off id do it with a rusty ruler.


----------



## moter98

Ah! You won't have to cut off a limb to get a baby, I promise. Try the fertility diet if you can't get the clomid. I think it will work. I'm hoping to get a soon to affirm that food really is medicine.:)


----------



## sarahuk

Yes your job is now to show me a bfp so I can hail to your diet and get started on it!

Ive been goggling and there was a lot of women who were overweight and still had clomid so...hoping!

x


----------



## Faythe

No reason why you can't have clomid. I think they only take your weight into consideration for IUI and IVF?


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Yes your job is now to show me a bfp so I can hail to your diet and get started on it!
> 
> Ive been goggling and there was a lot of women who were overweight and still had clomid so...hoping!
> 
> x

I don't see why they shouldn't give it to you. Seems like it would be discriminatory not to.


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks girls. Am hoping so! Matts been wonderful bless him. Keep having crazy down moments and hes saying all the best things.

Im glad that I atleast know this though...if it is a proper issue and not a one off god knows how long i could have carried on like this without knowing


----------



## Faythe

It's good that you now know and can do something about it :hugs:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Thanks girls. Am hoping so! Matts been wonderful bless him. Keep having crazy down moments and hes saying all the best things.
> 
> Im glad that I atleast know this though...if it is a proper issue and not a one off god knows how long i could have carried on like this without knowing

you are a lucky girl to have such a supportive OH. that's wonderful and really helpful to have at times like these. :) i know it's hard to right now, but try and keep you PMA chick. it WILL happen for you. just keep trying.


----------



## moter98

as for me, 3dpo and i swear time has slowed down to an absolute CRAWL. i wanna POAS already. i may need to go to some meetings to stop my addiction. :wacko:


----------



## moter98

Pinky, how's the crocheting going?


----------



## Pinky32

sorry ive been away as im very low - didnt get to see oh so im out this cycle

going to spend the weekend giving my future a lot of thought

in the meantime, this is what ive been doing with my time
 



Attached Files:







mittens.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2









my elf hat.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## moter98

I'm sorry pinky. :( 

Your crocheting talent is through the roof. Wow. They are beautiful.


----------



## Pinky32

Awww thank you - im blushing now

I really enjoyed making the hat but the mittens were a nightmare! But then i adapted the pattern as i found i couldnt do ribbing so had to decrease to make it tighter myself and then added the tie to help keep it on the hands and then the flowers just so the tie doesnt fray over time


----------



## Faythe

WOW! You're very talented!


----------



## Doodlebug.

Hi girls :flower:

Can I join in? My OH and I have been ttc for 13 months now. I had the implant in for 3years before this and it has really messed with my cycles. :nope:
I am currently on CD50 and no sign of AF or a BFP so i'm not sure whats going on :wacko: my last 2 cycles were 35days :shrug:


----------



## Faythe

Welcome hon :hugs:


----------



## Doodlebug.

Thank you :)


----------



## rooster100

Doodlebug. said:


> Hi girls :flower:
> 
> Can I join in? My OH and I have been ttc for 13 months now. I had the implant in for 3years before this and it has really messed with my cycles. :nope:
> I am currently on CD50 and no sign of AF or a BFP so i'm not sure whats going on :wacko: my last 2 cycles were 35days :shrug:

Welcome! Sorry to here about the fact yr on cd 50! You poor thing!! :cry:
Have you been to your doctor about it? Myself and the girls are always saying if we knew how hard TTC would be then we would have never have invested in contraception! X


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> sorry ive been away as im very low - didnt get to see oh so im out this cycle
> 
> going to spend the weekend giving my future a lot of thought
> 
> in the meantime, this is what ive been doing with my time

Pinky they are amazing! 
Have you ovulated yet? Is there still a chance you might see him before you do? X


----------



## Doodlebug.

rooster100 said:


> Doodlebug. said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls :flower:
> 
> Can I join in? My OH and I have been ttc for 13 months now. I had the implant in for 3years before this and it has really messed with my cycles. :nope:
> I am currently on CD50 and no sign of AF or a BFP so i'm not sure whats going on :wacko: my last 2 cycles were 35days :shrug:
> 
> Welcome! Sorry to here about the fact yr on cd 50! You poor thing!! :cry:
> Have you been to your doctor about it? Myself and the girls are always saying if we knew how hard TTC would be then we would have never have invested in contraception! XClick to expand...

your right! I often think its cruel how we spend most of our teenage lives trying not to get pregnant and then when we are trying it just doesnt happen :dohh:

I havnt been to the docs yet but have made an app for next week so hopefully that will shed some light on whats going on


----------



## Tryingmybest

hugs pinky, welcome doodle


----------



## Faythe

I want to set fire to our car.

That is all.


----------



## Doodlebug.

aww faythe...whats wrong with it?


----------



## Faythe

Not 100% sure but sounds like water pump. *le sigh*


----------



## Doodlebug.

oops...not good :dohh:


----------



## Faythe

No it's not. We had plans to go out aswell today! Sadly they're not in walking distance!


----------



## Pinky32

Doodlebug. said:


> Hi girls :flower:
> 
> Can I join in? My OH and I have been ttc for 13 months now. I had the implant in for 3years before this and it has really messed with my cycles. :nope:
> I am currently on CD50 and no sign of AF or a BFP so i'm not sure whats going on :wacko: my last 2 cycles were 35days :shrug:

hi there
have you thought about agnus castus? i had irregular cycles and agnus castus ended a cd53 cycle and ive been regular ever since then



rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> sorry ive been away as im very low - didnt get to see oh so im out this cycle
> 
> going to spend the weekend giving my future a lot of thought
> 
> in the meantime, this is what ive been doing with my time
> 
> Pinky they are amazing!
> Have you ovulated yet? Is there still a chance you might see him before you do? XClick to expand...


thank you rach :blush: Im on a new project now!

i think im going to ov tomoz as im having light cramps today - no there is no chance of seeing him till next week - monday at the ABSOLUTE earliest

hows everyone doing?


----------



## Doodlebug.

thanks pinky, its worth a try. Do you still take it now or was it just as a one off?


----------



## Pinky32

Doodlebug. said:


> thanks pinky, its worth a try. Do you still take it now or was it just as a one off?

i took it for 2 cycles - i got the liquid form which i took twice a day and stopped at ov, them restarted when af came

im now regular and get ewcm which i hadnt had before and also ov cramps which again id never had before

i dont know where you are but if in uk you can get it from holland n barrett or i got mine from amazon - not that expensive either


----------



## moter98

hi all, been an stressful morning. while i love DS very, very much, I do believe he has entered the terrible twos. there's been so much ear pitching screaming and crying these last few days, i'm at my wits end. no amount of time outs or even bribery are working. i finally had to put him in his crib with some toys just to get a moment's silence. and can you believe it, he's playing in there and having a good old time! :dohh:


----------



## Doodlebug.

Pinky32 said:


> Doodlebug. said:
> 
> 
> thanks pinky, its worth a try. Do you still take it now or was it just as a one off?
> 
> i took it for 2 cycles - i got the liquid form which i took twice a day and stopped at ov, them restarted when af came
> 
> im now regular and get ewcm which i hadnt had before and also ov cramps which again id never had before
> 
> i dont know where you are but if in uk you can get it from holland n barrett or i got mine from amazon - not that expensive eitherClick to expand...

yep in in n.ireland, think I might give it a go. How much of it do u take? I'm not sure exactly when I ovulate, so wouldnt know when to stop it iykwim?:dohh:


----------



## Faythe

Awww bless you Tina. I hope he chills out a bit for you!


----------



## sarahuk

Awww tina...hope he tired himself out and took a nap so momma got some rest!


----------



## moter98

he did! for 3 hours. now i'm going to wake him up cause he won't sleep tonight otherwise. he will probably be up late the way it is already. maybe he was just tired this morning. i hope that it was.


----------



## moter98

ok, time to catch up. 

welcome doodlebug! hope your cycles get straightened out. were your cycles ever like this before you started birth control?


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> sorry ive been away as im very low - didnt get to see oh so im out this cycle
> 
> going to spend the weekend giving my future a lot of thought
> 
> in the meantime, this is what ive been doing with my time
> 
> Pinky they are amazing!
> Have you ovulated yet? Is there still a chance you might see him before you do? XClick to expand...

hoping ov will hold off for you pinky till you see OH


----------



## Faythe

Ladies I am bored :(


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> hugs pinky, welcome doodle

i peeked at your chart. looks like you are on ov day!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I want to set fire to our car.
> 
> That is all.

i don't know much about cars. is it a very expensive problem to fix? 
i hate unexpected car problems. in my experience it's always something that hurts the pocketbook. :( 
hope it turns out to be a small thing for you


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Ladies I am bored :(

hop on a plane and come to the states. aden would love to have a playmate, haha!


----------



## Pinky32

Doodlebug. said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodlebug. said:
> 
> 
> thanks pinky, its worth a try. Do you still take it now or was it just as a one off?
> 
> i took it for 2 cycles - i got the liquid form which i took twice a day and stopped at ov, them restarted when af came
> 
> im now regular and get ewcm which i hadnt had before and also ov cramps which again id never had before
> 
> i dont know where you are but if in uk you can get it from holland n barrett or i got mine from amazon - not that expensive eitherClick to expand...
> 
> yep in in n.ireland, think I might give it a go. How much of it do u take? I'm not sure exactly when I ovulate, so wouldnt know when to stop it iykwim?:dohh:Click to expand...

if you get the liquid form you take 20-30 drops in a tiny amount of warm water twice a day - if tablets you take 4 x 200mg twice a day so you take 1600mg in total a day

what you could do is start taking it asap to start af then stop around cd 10-14 and then, if you dont get bfp and af starts, start taking agnus castus then

i would highly recomend temping as its a great way of seeing a pattern of your temps so that you know roughly when ov is due



moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> sorry ive been away as im very low - didnt get to see oh so im out this cycle
> 
> going to spend the weekend giving my future a lot of thought
> 
> in the meantime, this is what ive been doing with my time
> 
> Pinky they are amazing!
> Have you ovulated yet? Is there still a chance you might see him before you do? XClick to expand...
> 
> hoping ov will hold off for you pinky till you see OHClick to expand...

thanks but with the ov cramps ive been having today i dont think its going to hold off, having said that, i normaly get a good amount of ewcm and so far only miniscule amounts - i think the grapefruit juice has dried me out instead of making it lol


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I am bored :(
> 
> hop on a plane and come to the states. aden would love to have a playmate, haha!Click to expand...

lol thats true cos your not his playmate - you keep stealing his toys to play with yourself


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Doodlebug. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodlebug. said:
> 
> 
> thanks pinky, its worth a try. Do you still take it now or was it just as a one off?
> 
> i took it for 2 cycles - i got the liquid form which i took twice a day and stopped at ov, them restarted when af came
> 
> im now regular and get ewcm which i hadnt had before and also ov cramps which again id never had before
> 
> i dont know where you are but if in uk you can get it from holland n barrett or i got mine from amazon - not that expensive eitherClick to expand...
> 
> yep in in n.ireland, think I might give it a go. How much of it do u take? I'm not sure exactly when I ovulate, so wouldnt know when to stop it iykwim?:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> if you get the liquid form you take 20-30 drops in a tiny amount of warm water twice a day - if tablets you take 4 x 200mg twice a day so you take 1600mg in total a day
> 
> what you could do is start taking it asap to start af then stop around cd 10-14 and then, if you dont get bfp and af starts, start taking agnus castus then
> 
> i would highly recomend temping as its a great way of seeing a pattern of your temps so that you know roughly when ov is due
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> sorry ive been away as im very low - didnt get to see oh so im out this cycle
> 
> going to spend the weekend giving my future a lot of thought
> 
> in the meantime, this is what ive been doing with my timeClick to expand...
> 
> Pinky they are amazing!
> Have you ovulated yet? Is there still a chance you might see him before you do? XClick to expand...
> 
> hoping ov will hold off for you pinky till you see OHClick to expand...
> 
> thanks but with the ov cramps ive been having today i dont think its going to hold off, having said that, i normaly get a good amount of ewcm and so far only miniscule amounts - i think the grapefruit juice has dried me out instead of making it lolClick to expand...

please, please, please, hold off ov. just a couple days at least


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I am bored :(
> 
> hop on a plane and come to the states. aden would love to have a playmate, haha!Click to expand...
> 
> lol thats true cos your not his playmate - you keep stealing his toys to play with yourselfClick to expand...

:rofl: but, toys are just so much fun. i guess i should learn to share. :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodlebug. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodlebug. said:
> 
> 
> thanks pinky, its worth a try. Do you still take it now or was it just as a one off?
> 
> i took it for 2 cycles - i got the liquid form which i took twice a day and stopped at ov, them restarted when af came
> 
> im now regular and get ewcm which i hadnt had before and also ov cramps which again id never had before
> 
> i dont know where you are but if in uk you can get it from holland n barrett or i got mine from amazon - not that expensive eitherClick to expand...
> 
> yep in in n.ireland, think I might give it a go. How much of it do u take? I'm not sure exactly when I ovulate, so wouldnt know when to stop it iykwim?:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> if you get the liquid form you take 20-30 drops in a tiny amount of warm water twice a day - if tablets you take 4 x 200mg twice a day so you take 1600mg in total a day
> 
> what you could do is start taking it asap to start af then stop around cd 10-14 and then, if you dont get bfp and af starts, start taking agnus castus then
> 
> i would highly recomend temping as its a great way of seeing a pattern of your temps so that you know roughly when ov is due
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> sorry ive been away as im very low - didnt get to see oh so im out this cycle
> 
> going to spend the weekend giving my future a lot of thought
> 
> in the meantime, this is what ive been doing with my timeClick to expand...
> 
> Pinky they are amazing!
> Have you ovulated yet? Is there still a chance you might see him before you do? XClick to expand...
> 
> hoping ov will hold off for you pinky till you see OHClick to expand...
> 
> thanks but with the ov cramps ive been having today i dont think its going to hold off, having said that, i normaly get a good amount of ewcm and so far only miniscule amounts - i think the grapefruit juice has dried me out instead of making it lolClick to expand...
> 
> please, please, please, hold off ov. just a couple days at leastClick to expand...

its never been later than cd12 :nope: but cd 14-25 would be fab



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I am bored :(
> 
> hop on a plane and come to the states. aden would love to have a playmate, haha!Click to expand...
> 
> lol thats true cos your not his playmate - you keep stealing his toys to play with yourselfClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: but, toys are just so much fun. i guess i should learn to share. :blush:Click to expand...

lol poor aden, hes at an age where hes learning to share but his mummy wont share his own toys with him! poor little boy lol


----------



## moter98

lol! ok, fine. i will share with him. but i get 2 toys and he gets one. :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> lol! ok, fine. i will share with him. but i get 2 toys and he gets one. :haha:

ok good girl - play nicely :thumbup:


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I want to set fire to our car.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> i don't know much about cars. is it a very expensive problem to fix?
> i hate unexpected car problems. in my experience it's always something that hurts the pocketbook. :(
> hope it turns out to be a small thing for youClick to expand...

Not sure yet. Taking it to a main dealer so no doubt the labour charge per hour is what will be the killer. OH thinks it's the water pump but we won't be able to drop it into Toyota until Tuesday.



moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I am bored :(
> 
> hop on a plane and come to the states. aden would love to have a playmate, haha!Click to expand...

I love acting like a kid so that would be totally awesome!



Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I am bored :(
> 
> hop on a plane and come to the states. aden would love to have a playmate, haha!Click to expand...
> 
> lol thats true cos your not his playmate - you keep stealing his toys to play with yourselfClick to expand...

You should come too! hehe!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinks...perhaps your cm is dried up because the stress is going to delay OV. I know you said its never been later than cd12, but theres a first time for everything! :nod:


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, I'm on night shifts. It's half 4 in the morning and I'm sooooo tired I can't focus!! Have not done nights in months!! 
Faythe hope you got entertained in the end!
Sarah :hugs: hope your ok! 
Tina when's the testing going to commence?!? 
Pinky you never know, for once god could be on yr side and Ov might appear later?! 
(for months I ovulated on day 8, now it's normally day 13!) so it might change?! 
Afm still no pos opk! Day 13 tomorrow donate it will start to be more pos or maybe Ov will be even later! Have tonnes of ewcm! 
Xxxx :hugs: xxxX


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinks...perhaps your cm is dried up because the stress is going to delay OV. I know you said its never been later than cd12, but theres a first time for everything! :nod:

No i had a big glob of ewcm (normally little globs but this was the biggest yet) and had cramps yesterday, all gone now and a temp rise - ive paused ff so im making a note of temps 



rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, I'm on night shifts. It's half 4 in the morning and I'm sooooo tired I can't focus!! Have not done nights in months!!
> Faythe hope you got entertained in the end!
> Sarah :hugs: hope your ok!
> Tina when's the testing going to commence?!?
> Pinky you never know, for once god could be on yr side and Ov might appear later?!
> (for months I ovulated on day 8, now it's normally day 13!) so it might change?!
> Afm still no pos opk! Day 13 tomorrow donate it will start to be more pos or maybe Ov will be even later! Have tonnes of ewcm!
> Xxxx :hugs: xxxX

im sorry your on nights hunnie 

are you getting faint lines yet on opk?

god isnt on my side BUT i only have to wait less than 2 weeks or af then start all over again hopefully with bd'ing


----------



## Doodlebug.

moter98 said:


> ok, time to catch up.
> 
> welcome doodlebug! hope your cycles get straightened out. were your cycles ever like this before you started birth control?

nope, :nope:. i was always quite regular :shrug:


----------



## Doodlebug.

thanks for all your help pinky :hugs:

Temping never really appealed to me but think I might have to investigate it, i've got nothing to loose.....well, apart from my sanity :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

Doodlebug. said:


> thanks for all your help pinky :hugs:
> 
> Temping never really appealed to me but think I might have to investigate it, i've got nothing to loose.....well, apart from my sanity :haha:

:rofl we all know that one

what about using OPK;s instead? 


afm - why is it as soon as i say ov cramps have gone, that i start getting sharp ov cramps lol


----------



## sarahuk

See....its delayed!

And hi Doodle :)

So hows my ladies today? Im feeling better now! AF has pretty much left the building, I have opks on the way, preseed, thermometer back out after a couple of months off. Im all set to make baby! Fck what the doctors said. I DO ov and I WILL get pregnant this cycle!!


----------



## SKP

Hey everyone!

Huge question!

I started the progesterone pill on mar 19 to 29th,

On the 4th i had cramps and spotting, up until now i only needed to use a liner periodically through out the 3 days, all the while with cramping, and an ibs attack.

Do i consider this a period and start taking clomid? Or is this a withdrawel thing, and i trully have to wait for af?

Or is af and af, and i can take the clomid to get me started? After all its the only indication of having something since feb 12th.


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> hugs pinky, welcome doodle
> 
> i peeked at your chart. looks like you are on ov day!Click to expand...

I always get back to people so late grr!

I'm fed up of my chart. I DID fill in the af days temp it just all got wiped out. I got a smiley face again woop that I noted yet my sig says I'm oving NOW! According to cm it was when my smiley was, as suspected. 

This month is pre seed month (oh what a wonderful invention BTW) 

Whenever ov was good job I've been :sex:


----------



## sarahuk

Go go eggy!!!


----------



## moter98

yeah ff has wiped out some of my temps here and there too. cant figure it out


----------



## Pinky32

sometimes i put temps in and it doesnt save it - takes 3-4 attempts

but ive paused account now


----------



## moter98

i didn't know you could do that. does it save how many days you've paid for?


----------



## Pinky32

yeah it pauses your account - when i reactivate i'll still have however many days still


----------



## moter98

oh great! thats a nice feature


----------



## Pinky32

it is - ive only got less than a month left so at least im not wasting them


----------



## Faythe

Hey ladies! Look what arrived today :D

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4697.jpg


----------



## moter98

so cute. :)


----------



## Faythe

You all having a nice weekend?


----------



## SKP

Anyone have an answer ?


----------



## Pinky32

what is it faythe?


----------



## moter98

its been a great weekend here. dh has been away to a pool tournament so me and little man have been playing all weekend. ok, ok, i've been playing all weekend, haha!


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! I'm on night shift again... I hate them! Hope everyone is ok? I finally got a pos opk. I always get a bit excited when I get a pos opk but don't know why as it normally does not make a difference :( x


----------



## moter98

Woohoo Rachel! Catch the egg. 
Hope your night shift goes by fast.


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> Woohoo Rachel! Catch the egg.
> Hope your night shift goes by fast.

Thanks Moter! I would love for the silly little :sperm: to do their job and catch the eggy! I didn't tell u girls that I'm also taking Robitussin this cycle to help thin out cm to help the silly :sperm: catch the egg! Have heard good things about it but I also heard good things about preseed and that didn't do a thing! Xxxx


----------



## Faythe

It's a cloth nappy, Pinky.


----------



## Tryingmybest

Faythe said:


> It's a cloth nappy, Pinky.

awwwwww :cloud9: I would so do cloth if I have another baby. My mates that have babies are cloth obsessed.


----------



## Pinky32

lol i worked it out after i posted that question


----------



## sarahuk

Tortoise :cloud9: LOVE them!!!


----------



## sarahuk

So since ive been emoing a lot lately..I decided to make something that every time I got down and depressed I could look at and remind myself of what im trying to achieve. So I ended up making something which im soooo excited about because I plan on putting my baby in it!

I feel so much better now. Its far from perfect...but its what it means to me that matters. Look...babies first made outfit!!! I just hope its a girl...tho matt says I should make a blue one now just incase lol :happydance: :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 3


----------



## moter98

sooo tired today and we have Easter at mom's today, so no rest for the wicked,lol! why, oh why did I have to wake up at 5:30am?

how is everyone?


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> So since ive been emoing a lot lately..I decided to make something that every time I got down and depressed I could look at and remind myself of what im trying to achieve. So I ended up making something which im soooo excited about because I plan on putting my baby in it!
> 
> I feel so much better now. Its far from perfect...but its what it means to me that matters. Look...babies first made outfit!!! I just hope its a girl...tho matt says I should make a blue one now just incase lol :happydance: :yipee:

oh, it's adorable! i agree with matt. make a blue one too. you might just have a boy. :flower:


----------



## sarahuk

Oh noes!! Will Aden get super high from all the chocolate? And ty! :hugs: xx


----------



## moter98

No he won't cause we don't eat any candy but dark chocolate anymore. My mom has filled all of the eggs for the Easter egg hunt with foam stickers. Works out perfectly cause my sister in law doesn't like her kids eating candy either.


----------



## Pinky32

thats lovely sarah xx


----------



## Doodlebug.

sarahuk said:


> So since ive been emoing a lot lately..I decided to make something that every time I got down and depressed I could look at and remind myself of what im trying to achieve. So I ended up making something which im soooo excited about because I plan on putting my baby in it!
> 
> I feel so much better now. Its far from perfect...but its what it means to me that matters. Look...babies first made outfit!!! I just hope its a girl...tho matt says I should make a blue one now just incase lol :happydance: :yipee:

Aww thats lovely Sarah :flower:


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls. Hope all is well! I came off my bicycle this morning after my nightshift. I hit someone jogging quite hard! Was very painful! I'm ok just bruised and achy!! 
Sarah that's so cute!! Well done! I wanna learn. Happy Easter everyone! I just hope my little Easter egg gets fertilised!! Xxx


----------



## moter98

Hope you are ok! Maybe it was meant to happen to bump that little eggy in the right direction.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> No he won't cause we don't eat any candy but dark chocolate anymore. My mom has filled all of the eggs for the Easter egg hunt with foam stickers. Works out perfectly cause my sister in law doesn't like her kids eating candy either.

Ohhh thAts good!! See some kids these days that seem to live off the stuff. Matt was only allowed candy on a saturday when he was growing up and he says he wants to do the same with ours too


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls. Hope all is well! I came off my bicycle this morning after my nightshift. I hit someone jogging quite hard! Was very painful! I'm ok just bruised and achy!!
> Sarah that's so cute!! Well done! I wanna learn. Happy Easter everyone! I just hope my little Easter egg gets fertilised!! Xxx

Go go easter eggy and meet the little spermies!!!

Ouch honey...how did it happen? I hope that you dont feel any worse once the muscles relax! x


----------



## Doodlebug.

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls. Hope all is well! I came off my bicycle this morning after my nightshift. I hit someone jogging quite hard! Was very painful! I'm ok just bruised and achy!!
> Sarah that's so cute!! Well done! I wanna learn. Happy Easter everyone! I just hope my little Easter egg gets fertilised!! Xxx

Aww rooster I hope your ok :)
I've just noticed that your from Dublin, OH and I are heading down there tomorrow for a few days, small world eh!?


----------



## sarahuk

Take me with you Doodle! I need a few days away lol!!

Where are you from sweetie?


----------



## rooster100

Thanks for all the messages girls!! I am bruised but fine. Off to work in a min :( 
Doddle where abouts in Dublin will you be going? Yeah it is a small world! X


----------



## Doodlebug.

sarahuk said:


> Take me with you Doodle! I need a few days away lol!!
> 
> Where are you from sweetie?

come on ahead! the more the merrier :haha:

Im from N.Ireland


----------



## Doodlebug.

rooster100 said:


> Thanks for all the messages girls!! I am bruised but fine. Off to work in a min :(
> Doddle where abouts in Dublin will you be going? Yeah it is a small world! X

Staying in the sandymount hotel. Is there anything fun to do near to it?


----------



## Tryingmybest

awww sarah it's so cute!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks hun! Making a blue one now just incase lol.

Glad youre ok Rachael...how was the jogger? :D

AWw I always wanted to see Ireland :( Jealous.com!


----------



## rooster100

Doodlebug. said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the messages girls!! I am bruised but fine. Off to work in a min :(
> Doddle where abouts in Dublin will you be going? Yeah it is a small world! X
> 
> Staying in the sandymount hotel. Is there anything fun to do near to it?Click to expand...

It's very close to the city which is handy. Sandymount is a lovely place. I live in donnybrook which is 5 mins away from sandymount! It's near enough to the sea aswell x


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> Thanks hun! Making a blue one now just incase lol.
> 
> Glad youre ok Rachael...how was the jogger? :D
> 
> AWw I always wanted to see Ireland :( Jealous.com!

The jogger was ok! He was still standing. It was me who went flying! I have taken painkillers as I'm so stiff! :dohh:
Xx


----------



## Faythe

Sarah, you have some skill!


----------



## moter98

i want to be pregnant, NOW! who's with me?


----------



## Faythe

Me!!! C'mon ladies, I am getting lonely without you lot. Chop chop to it. C'mon spermies, swim!!!!


----------



## moter98

i'm getting so impatient. this tww is killing me....argh! my SIL is preggy and may have 4, count 'em 4 in there cause that's how many eggies she had during the transfer. can you imagine, 4 babies at once...eek!


----------



## Faythe

I think I'd have a nervous breakdown.


----------



## moter98

haha! me too. oh my, how would a person handle 4? she will find out at the end of this month how many are in there.


----------



## Faythe

Gawd I bet she's nervous!


----------



## Tryingmybest

I have pmt early! wtf. 

My current fb status is :

I'm so fucking annoyed at people right now! people fucking suck. You can't trust anyone, only a matter of time before people fuck you over. Absolutely pointless people! If you don't like me get the fuck off my page and stay away. I don't do pussy foot talk, I'll add you to my block list and life will be better without PEOPLE.

oops. Wonder how many friends I'll have left by morning?


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> i want to be pregnant, NOW! who's with me?


sorry I missed the memo.

ME! ME! ME!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Gawd I bet she's nervous!

Can you believe it, shes not! Just totally laid back about it and will be thrilled with however many are in there.


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> I have pmt early! wtf.
> 
> My current fb status is :
> 
> I'm so fucking annoyed at people right now! people fucking suck. You can't trust anyone, only a matter of time before people fuck you over. Absolutely pointless people! If you don't like me get the fuck off my page and stay away. I don't do pussy foot talk, I'll add you to my block list and life will be better without PEOPLE.
> 
> oops. Wonder how many friends I'll have left by morning?

Lol! Bad day?


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i want to be pregnant, NOW! who's with me?
> 
> 
> sorry I missed the memo.
> 
> ME! ME! ME!Click to expand...

All right! We are starting the preggo-train. Woo woo!


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i want to be pregnant, NOW! who's with me?
> 
> 
> sorry I missed the memo.
> 
> ME! ME! ME!Click to expand...
> 
> All right! We are starting the preggo-train. Woo woo!Click to expand...

I'm on the train!!
I was day dreaming (or night dreaming as I'm on a nightshift!) a minute ago about how I would tell eveyone I was pregnant ( including you girls, u girls would be the first to know!) no one else has been through this journey with me as much as you girls :hugs: 
I want to be pregnant sooooo badly I swear I would not care if I had morning sickness/gained weight had swollen ankles etc! I wild pay for a bfp!

Can I be on the train? X


----------



## moter98

Hop on Rachel! We are almost there.


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> Hop on Rachel! We are almost there.

Yeah! Choo Choo! X:haha:


----------



## Tryingmybest

Yes it was a bad night motor. 

Feel better this morning. 

xx


----------



## rooster100

Trying I dont mean to sound rude but what's going on with your temps? They are very up and down! Is that normal for you? Xx


----------



## Pinky32

Rachael - how are you feeling today, still sore? But more importantly - hows the bike, did it get bashed? :rofl:


----------



## Tryingmybest

rooster100 said:


> Trying I dont mean to sound rude but what's going on with your temps? They are very up and down! Is that normal for you? Xx

I don't know! I never really look at what they are doing. :shrug:


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun! Making a blue one now just incase lol.
> 
> Glad youre ok Rachael...how was the jogger? :D
> 
> AWw I always wanted to see Ireland :( Jealous.com!
> 
> The jogger was ok! He was still standing. It was me who went flying! I have taken painkillers as I'm so stiff! :dohh:
> XxClick to expand...

I bet youre feeling it today eh? :D


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Sarah, you have some skill!

Awww thanks chick. But it was basic...Im ready to move on to advanced patterns now...have a lot ready to go! Im just thoroughly enjoying the distraction. And seeing that little summer jacket really picked up my spirits!

How u doing? :D Youll be feeling baby moving soon eeek! Time is FLYING!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> i want to be pregnant, NOW! who's with me?

Oh...im not just with you...im standing with you with a megaphone and a zillion banners! Although...ill be happy for just an egg to drop atm hehe :D


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> i'm getting so impatient. this tww is killing me....argh! my SIL is preggy and may have 4, count 'em 4 in there cause that's how many eggies she had during the transfer. can you imagine, 4 babies at once...eek!

Tell her to stop hogging all the eggs!!

Awww thats great news though...when will she find out?


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> haha! me too. oh my, how would a person handle 4? she will find out at the end of this month how many are in there.

Ohhh nvm u answered lol..perhaps i should start reading to the end before replying! :shrug:


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Gawd I bet she's nervous!

Id be nervous for needing reconstructive surgery down there!


----------



## sarahuk

Tryingmybest said:


> I have pmt early! wtf.
> 
> My current fb status is :
> 
> I'm so fucking annoyed at people right now! people fucking suck. You can't trust anyone, only a matter of time before people fuck you over. Absolutely pointless people! If you don't like me get the fuck off my page and stay away. I don't do pussy foot talk, I'll add you to my block list and life will be better without PEOPLE.
> 
> oops. Wonder how many friends I'll have left by morning?

Ohhh honey..Hope whatever triggered this is looking better today hun :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i want to be pregnant, NOW! who's with me?
> 
> 
> sorry I missed the memo.
> 
> ME! ME! ME!Click to expand...
> 
> All right! We are starting the preggo-train. Woo woo!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on the train!!
> I was day dreaming (or night dreaming as I'm on a nightshift!) a minute ago about how I would tell eveyone I was pregnant ( including you girls, u girls would be the first to know!) no one else has been through this journey with me as much as you girls :hugs:
> I want to be pregnant sooooo badly I swear I would not care if I had morning sickness/gained weight had swollen ankles etc! I wild pay for a bfp!
> 
> Can I be on the train? XClick to expand...

Its funny isnt it how much time we spend daydreaming about that part :D When I had my bfp last year it went completely the opposite way haha. But this time im determined to get it the way I want it!

OFC youre on the train! We have seats saved for everyone!


----------



## sarahuk

Tryingmybest said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Trying I dont mean to sound rude but what's going on with your temps? They are very up and down! Is that normal for you? Xx
> 
> I don't know! I never really look at what they are doing. :shrug:Click to expand...

You should start temping vaginally...your temps look rather erratic and temping in that way tends to be more efficient and correct!


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, you have some skill!
> 
> Awww thanks chick. But it was basic...Im ready to move on to advanced patterns now...have a lot ready to go! Im just thoroughly enjoying the distraction. And seeing that little summer jacket really picked up my spirits!
> 
> How u doing? :D Youll be feeling baby moving soon eeek! Time is FLYING!Click to expand...

I think it's really nice! :flower:

I'm good honey - just sorting through a load of stuff for selling to generate a bit more cash for buying my cloth nappies.

I know, still seems a bit surreal but all the aches and pains are reminding me that it is happening haha!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

They only going to get worse too! Its good that youre being so prepared though...no point waiting till last miniute then panic buying!


----------



## Faythe

We're almost done with everything! 

Only a few more bits to buy like baby carrier sling/wrap. Need to get one for Chris too. Isofix carseat base, more vests, onesies and socks and more cloth nappies.

My thoughts exactly. So many people are like 'slow down you have ages yet' but what's the point in last minute buying? I've saved us a fortune with forward planning, buying preloved and selling personal stuff that I don't use/wear anymore :)


----------



## sarahuk

I think its totally the best way...and Ill probably be the same! I have no issues with preloved either. Ive also become a bit of an ebay addict now for the last week so no doubt il be spending a lot of my time hunting out bargains too!

We need piccies of babies room! When will you start decorating? And soon youll be at the 20wk scan wow!!


----------



## Faythe

Baby is in with us as only in a one bedroom. But will be moving in the new year :)

My 20 week scan is 15th may but will be just over 20 weeks at that point. No biggy just hope it hurries up and gets here :haha:


----------



## Tryingmybest

sarahuk said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Trying I dont mean to sound rude but what's going on with your temps? They are very up and down! Is that normal for you? Xx
> 
> I don't know! I never really look at what they are doing. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You should start temping vaginally...your temps look rather erratic and temping in that way tends to be more efficient and correct!Click to expand...

do they look mad!? oh crap wonder what's going on with my body?! :shrug:


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Baby is in with us as only in a one bedroom. But will be moving in the new year :)
> 
> My 20 week scan is 15th may but will be just over 20 weeks at that point. No biggy just hope it hurries up and gets here :haha:

The time will go by fast hun...consider how much time has already passed...feels like just yesterday!


----------



## sarahuk

Tryingmybest said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Trying I dont mean to sound rude but what's going on with your temps? They are very up and down! Is that normal for you? Xx
> 
> I don't know! I never really look at what they are doing. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You should start temping vaginally...your temps look rather erratic and temping in that way tends to be more efficient and correct!Click to expand...
> 
> do they look mad!? oh crap wonder what's going on with my body?! :shrug:Click to expand...

Probably nothing honey.

Temping is open to too many outside variables which can impact it. Different waking times, sleeping with mouth open etc etc. Thats why the best advice is usually to switch from oral to vaginal if temps do seem a bit up and down :) 

Though, you shouldnt switch mid-cycle as vaginal temps tend to be higher as a general rule of thumb. But it will give you more cosnistent temps cycle wise


----------



## Faythe

I know, it's madness!


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> Yes it was a bad night motor.
> 
> Feel better this morning.
> 
> xx

Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i want to be pregnant, NOW! who's with me?
> 
> Oh...im not just with you...im standing with you with a megaphone and a zillion banners! Although...ill be happy for just an egg to drop atm hehe :DClick to expand...

Haha! Love the megaphone idea


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i'm getting so impatient. this tww is killing me....argh! my SIL is preggy and may have 4, count 'em 4 in there cause that's how many eggies she had during the transfer. can you imagine, 4 babies at once...eek!
> 
> Tell her to stop hogging all the eggs!!
> 
> Awww thats great news though...when will she find out?Click to expand...

I know, she's got a few to spare, lol!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Gawd I bet she's nervous!
> 
> Id be nervous for needing reconstructive surgery down there!Click to expand...

Haha! Im sure they would have to do a c section with that many babies right? How could a person push out 4? I shudder to even think of it.


----------



## sarahuk

Yeah I think youre right...specially as well with multiples being premies. I hope she has four healthy little babies growing! Sounds like she would be excited! Does she have any kids already?


----------



## moter98

She has a daughter through IUI. I can't wait to find out how many there are!


----------



## sarahuk

Can you imagine her husbands reaction if shes pregnant with 5 girls? :D


----------



## moter98

Lmfao! Oh my gosh, that would be something to see!


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> Rachael - how are you feeling today, still sore? But more importantly - hows the bike, did it get bashed? :rofl:

I just ache so much today. Ok though. The bike was fine, I think I got the main injuries between myself the bike and the jogger! X


----------



## rooster100

i was just reading some other tww threads and everyone has symptoms and then one by one they all annonch their bfps! whats wrong with us and our thread? at least ours will be super exciting and special when we get them :hugs: xxx


----------



## moter98

I know, that's how all the others always go. But we are the ttc for awhile thread so ours are just taking a bit longer. Hoping for our bfp announcements really soon though. And faythe has already had hers. :)


----------



## Faythe

You ladies are right behind me for a BFP. I know it :flower:


----------



## moter98

I hope you are right! Got high high hopes for this cycle. I do believe I will be crushed if it doesn't happen this time. It's those darn psychic predictions. Got like 5 of them that said march conception.


----------



## Faythe

Fingers crossed the honey and pollen helps :D


----------



## moter98

Hoping so :)


----------



## Tryingmybest

I have high hopes too this month. This month is pre seed month. 

how do I do vaginal temping? and when does the implantation start?


----------



## moter98

Implantation happens between 6-12 dpo.


----------



## Faythe

Man I have been on a nappy spending spree today :haha:


----------



## moter98

So do you just wash them with all the #2 in it or what? I've always just used disposables.


----------



## Faythe

Depends - newborns tend to be more watery and can be left as is to put in machine. When more solid just shake down the loo :)

You can get liners that go in which just lift out and flush like toilet paper :D


----------



## moter98

Oh! Yeah I forgot about newborn poo, lol! Not like it's been that long, but it's so easy to forget. I like the liner idea. Some of ds's would not work with the shake down method, haha!


----------



## Faythe

Haha well you'd prob have to scrape off the worst lol


----------



## moter98

I think I'll stick with the disposables, lol


----------



## Faythe

Haha


----------



## moter98

How is baby doing? Giving you a big bump yet?


----------



## Faythe

Good thanks honey.

Here's a few piccies :flower:

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/151.png

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/151-1-1.png

Sorry my boobies look ginormous lol


----------



## rooster100

Faythe said:


> Good thanks honey.
> 
> Here's a few piccies :flower:
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/151.png
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/151-1-1.png
> 
> Sorry my boobies look ginormous lol

Lovely perfect bump! Xx


----------



## Faythe

Thank you! x


----------



## moter98

Cute baby bump! It's for sure not a pizza baby :p


----------



## Faythe

Haha! I could so eat pizza right now but I should really be getting into bed.


----------



## Pinky32

wow nice bump


----------



## moter98

Mmmm, pizza


----------



## Pinky32

latest work
 



Attached Files:







white dress fnt.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 2









white dress bck.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moter98

oh, it's adorable!


----------



## Pinky32

they call it a sweater though ??????????????????


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> I hope you are right! Got high high hopes for this cycle. I do believe I will be crushed if it doesn't happen this time. It's those darn psychic predictions. Got like 5 of them that said march conception.

The one I did had me down for this cycle too. I hope for it to be right but..well...it depends if it really is a woman with a gift or some 6ft bloke from nigeria copy and pasting!

Ive got everything crossed for you honey...and whichever way it goes...we are all here right with you :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Good thanks honey.
> 
> Here's a few piccies :flower:
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/151.png
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/151-1-1.png
> 
> Sorry my boobies look ginormous lol

Beautiful bump honey! Defo all baby there! So cute!


----------



## sarahuk

I can see why they would call it a sweater tho :D


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I hope you are right! Got high high hopes for this cycle. I do believe I will be crushed if it doesn't happen this time. It's those darn psychic predictions. Got like 5 of them that said march conception.
> 
> The one I did had me down for this cycle too. I hope for it to be right but..well...it depends if it really is a woman with a gift or some 6ft bloke from nigeria copy and pasting!
> 
> Ive got everything crossed for you honey...and whichever way it goes...we are all here right with you :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks! yeah, i know. that's the thing with these readings is you never really know who is doing them since you don't actually meet them in person.


----------



## Faythe

This close to deleting my FB :growlmad:


----------



## moter98

why?


----------



## Faythe

Because I'm getting annoyed with know-it-all people who think that because they've had kids that their opinion is the only way. Also that every non-pregnancy related thing I post up about, people turn it into being about my pregnancy.

Today I posted up about our car at Toyota today and it costing £250 repairs. It turned into a conversation about how we'll have to sell our car for a big car, that we'd not fit a pushchair in there and then a convo about asking if I have morning sickness, etc.

I don't want people to get peeved with me thinking I am always on about my pregnancy, because I'm not :(

Anyhoo, this has cheered me up

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4709.jpg


----------



## moter98

Oh, cute!

It seems to me they made it about the pregnancy, not you! You had just posted news about your car. I have a car too and it works just fine with aden. the stroller has always fit, even the huge one we had when he was an infant. tight fit yes, but possible. you can always just get a smaller stroller too. i have to admit i did think i would need a bigger vehicle before i had aden, but i manage to fit his carseat, stroller, diaper bag, 2 dog crates and 2 dogs in there, oh and his playpen too! you work with what you have. just a note: i've only done that once cause it was packed in there,lol! now only the puppy gets a crate when we travel. peanut just curls up somewhere and holds on for dear life when i hit the brakes, haha!
one thing you will always have to deal with is other parents...even your own (probably the worst) that want to push their beliefs onto you. i have just always said thanks when offered "advice". some i take, some i don't. i like my MIL's advice the most because she always just gives me ideas and suggestions. she never says i should do this or i should do that. she just says this might help or this is what i did with my kids, instead of you are doing it wrong, or you need to this or that.


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Oh, cute!
> 
> It seems to me they made it about the pregnancy, not you! You had just posted news about your car. I have a car too and it works just fine with aden. the stroller has always fit, even the huge one we had when he was an infant. tight fit yes, but possible. you can always just get a smaller stroller too. i have to admit i did think i would need a bigger vehicle before i had aden, but i manage to fit his carseat, stroller, diaper bag, 2 dog crates and 2 dogs in there, oh and his playpen too! you work with what you have. just a note: i've only done that once cause it was packed in there,lol! now only the puppy gets a crate when we travel. peanut just curls up somewhere and holds on for dear life when i hit the brakes, haha!
> one thing you will always have to deal with is other parents...even your own (probably the worst) that want to push their beliefs onto you. i have just always said thanks when offered "advice". some i take, some i don't. i like my MIL's advice the most because she always just gives me ideas and suggestions. she never says i should do this or i should do that. she just says this might help or this is what i did with my kids, instead of you are doing it wrong, or you need to this or that.

Just worry people will get peeved seeing constant stuff about babies, etc on my fb.

OK so our car isn't huge but it's really not as small as it looks. It's an Aygo and from the outside does look teency. But inside it's quite spacious. The passengers aren't squished in the back at all and have plenty of leg room. The boot isn't that big BUT the rears seats collapse individually so should we need to take the stroller and it won't quite go in the boot, we can just fold a seat down so it pokes out of the boot into the back. It's really no big deal.

I don't get the mentality of needing a huge/people carrier car :shrug:

Definately finding people pushing their ways onto me. Esp with cloth nappy and baby wearing :wacko:


----------



## moter98

I don't think people would mind as much as you think if there's talk about your pregnancy on fb. It really is only natural to talk about it when you are pregnant. Lots of my PReggy fb friends talk about pregnancy. It doesn't bother me and I have not seen any comment or heard from anyone that it bothers them. I think a person ttc may be bothered by it, but don't see why anyone else would. It's not like it's the only think you talk about. Even on bnb you talk about other things than your pregnancy! Try not to stress about it. I bet most people haven't given it a thought


----------



## Faythe

I worry too much :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

erm.... am i missing something here? Faythe its YOUR fb page so talk about what you want to on it - bollox to anyone else

If someone asks you about your preggyness, then what are you meant to do? ignore them?


----------



## Faythe

I don't think you get what I mean Pinky.

Every status I post up, someone turns it into being about pregnancy despite the status having nothing to do with it at all.


----------



## Pinky32

i know underneath this dark hair dye im a true blonde under it but i do get what your saying hun which is why i said, when someone asks you about your pregnancy are you meant to ignore them

if you posted that its raining today and someone says yeah it pouring but hows your morning sickness, then they are making it about your baby not you - either way its your fb page and your first baby so dont worry about what other pple nthink


----------



## moter98

I agree with pinky


----------



## Faythe

Sorry I misread you :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

lol no worries - i thought it was just me not explaining myself properly

but if i asked you on your fb page how preggyness was - you either ignore my question to appease others or you answer it and bollox to everyone else

its your baby

its your first

its your fb page


----------



## Faythe

Thankies!

Nah it was me being a plank haha!


----------



## Pinky32

preggy plankness - your forgiven :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

I forget what I am saying mid convo at the moment.


----------



## Pinky32

yeah lets blame the preggyness on that lol


----------



## Faythe

It's really bad :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

now i could really confuse you and say something like "what is?" but then all youn have to do is read back nto remember the convo so thats not ngoing to work :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

Haha, ner ner


----------



## sarahuk

Agree with charlotte and Tina Faythe. Fck everyone else...youre meant to be talking about your pregnancy and most people on fb will wanna se ehow youre getting on too.

Its to be expected :D


----------



## Faythe

Yay! I love you ladies :D


----------



## Pinky32

we love your preggy plankness :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

:hug:


----------



## Faythe

Hehe :D


----------



## Doodlebug.

Phew...i've only just caught up, you ladies can talk :haha:

Gorgeous bump Faythe :cloud9:


----------



## Tryingmybest

lovely bump faythe. Pinky you are so good at what you do! it's really cute! 

I'm tired. I made a breastfeeding logo thing last night, I really liked it. Hand sewn, i don't know how to share pics :/
https://https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/580753_205451469568635_100003113490434_341274_203382108_n.jpg


----------



## Tryingmybest

balls! how do I put pic up?


----------



## Tryingmybest

I need slapping. I'm not happy about my fb peeps pregnancies. I'm bitter. 

"it's heartbeat went bubum bubum bubum"

shoot me now.


----------



## sarahuk

Lol awwww hun. You can attach the pic through advanced posting.


----------



## Tryingmybest

I'm happy for faythe though! like really happy to hear updates :) even thinking about fbing a few of you's :blush:


----------



## Tryingmybest

https://https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/580753_205451469568635_100003113490434_341274_203382108_n.jpg


----------



## Tryingmybest

arghhhhhhhhhhh come on! :growlmad: :dohh:

https://https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/580753_205451469568635_100003113490434_341274_203382108_n.jpg

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hph...568635_100003113490434_341274_203382108_n.jpg


----------



## rooster100

Tryingmybest said:


> arghhhhhhhhhhh come on! :growlmad: :dohh:
> 
> https://https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/580753_205451469568635_100003113490434_341274_203382108_n.jpg
> 
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hph...568635_100003113490434_341274_203382108_n.jpg

thats lovely trying :hugs:


----------



## Tryingmybest

thanks! some people didn't know it was the actual sign for breastfeeding and thought I'd made it up :coolio:


----------



## Pinky32

Tryingmybest said:


> I'm happy for faythe though! like really happy to hear updates :) even thinking about fbing a few of you's :blush:

im already there :happydance:



Tryingmybest said:


> arghhhhhhhhhhh come on! :growlmad: :dohh:
> 
> https://https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/580753_205451469568635_100003113490434_341274_203382108_n.jpg
> 
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hph...568635_100003113490434_341274_203382108_n.jpg

awwww that is so cute xx


----------



## Faythe

Morning ladies! x


----------



## Tryingmybest

morning, well afternoon. 

I'm still bitter about pregnancy fb stuff. It's not their fault they have magic eggs and :spermy:

I need a :baby::baby: nowwwwwww


----------



## sarahuk

Tryingmybest said:


> arghhhhhhhhhhh come on! :growlmad: :dohh:
> 
> https://https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/580753_205451469568635_100003113490434_341274_203382108_n.jpg
> 
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hph...568635_100003113490434_341274_203382108_n.jpg

Awwwwww thats cute!!


----------



## sarahuk

Morning Faythe!

Aawww Trying...we will all get there! We shall be spamming facebook with our own preggyness in no time!


----------



## moter98

Trying, keep on trying, haha! Ttc is a whirlwind of ups and downs. Just keep trying for the finish line. It's a wonderful prize at the end. :)


----------



## Faythe

How are my lovely ladies today?


----------



## moter98

Ready to be done with work. Leaving in just a few minutes...yay! How are you faythe?


----------



## Faythe

Nay three bad! Looking forward to my mw appt tomorrow! :D


----------



## moter98

Will you have a scan?


----------



## Faythe

No, it'll be BP, weight, etc. Should hear HB though :D :D :D


----------



## Tryingmybest

oooh exciting.

I do *love* this thread. What would I do without you's.

I have cross hairs! :happydance: We did pre seed :happydance:

Come on body!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> No, it'll be BP, weight, etc. Should hear HB though :D :D :D

Exciting, you get to hear the heartbeat!


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> oooh exciting.
> 
> I do *love* this thread. What would I do without you's.
> 
> I have cross hairs! :happydance: We did pre seed :happydance:
> 
> Come on body!

Woohoo for crosshairs :)


----------



## Faythe

Yay for crosshairs! :D Fingers crossed this month.

I feel awful this morning. Been having awful dreams.


----------



## sarahuk

yay for heartbeat and yay for crosshairs!!

So today was my doctors appointment to follow up from my results. My results were 12.8 which showed no ovulation. She said it could just be the one month that i missed ov from stress but either way, she said we did the right thing. So...course of action has been set in motion! Im having the cd21 bloodwork done again, also cd2 bloodwork. Matt has been referrred for a semen analysis anddddddd....shes referring me to a fertility specialist! *happydance*. Yes im a big girl and she said it wouldnt be helping, but she said the important points here are that ive been trying to get pregnant for longer than the cut-off for intervention, that i have thyroid issues and an ectopic pregnancy which makes me an ideal candidate. She said we are covering the bding and fertile window fine. She also said that the treatment id had for the ectopic could have made things more difficult and that there is a possibility of scarring from it etc. So...im a happy girl. Things are finally moving forward and I feel like a massive weight has been lifted!!


----------



## Tryingmybest

aww sarah so happy for you. Great things are moving forward.

:hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Feels like it for the first time in forever :) :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Oh that's great news Sarah! So happy they have referred you. Oh my, you are gonna have a baby soon, woohoo!!!!!!!


----------



## Faythe

I'm so glad things are moving forward for you Sarah. You'll have that BFP before you know it :hugs:


----------



## Faythe

Heard the HB at my MW appt today. Never ceases to choke me up :blush:

Also got more fluff today!!

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4727.jpg


----------



## moter98

Woohoo! What what the heart rate?


----------



## Faythe

She didn't tell me - just said yup, that's lovely. I should really ask lol.

This arrived for me today from one of my lovelies MummyToAmberX :cloud9:

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4729.jpg


----------



## moter98

Oh that is so cute! Gives me baby fever, lol!
I just wanted to know sober can all speculate the gender by the heart rate. :)


----------



## Faythe

Ohhhhhh - will probably have the HB done again at next appt so will ask.

Did find out what blood group I am. Am B+ :)


----------



## sarahuk

Awww thats great about the HB! And thanks girls!

So still going on with the opks...always ever had really feint lines and nothing to shout about. They seem to be getting better! Im so excited...I "think" my first ever pos might happen this cycle.

This is todays....i know its not interesting but im super excited about a second line lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120412_160906.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 4


----------



## moter98

Looks like ov is approaching!


----------



## sarahuk

I sure hope so...im going to cry like a baby if i get a pos opk...its not for the want of trying I tell you lol.

10dpo! Come on eggy snuggle in nice and deep!


----------



## moter98

I thought I saw a hint of something this morning but I think I must be crazy. Wish I knew how to tweak pics.


----------



## sarahuk

You can do it on FF now chick...go to gallery then upload...you can use that to invert :)

DO IT!!!!! Im hoping that it was your bfp starting to build!!!! EXCITING!! :happydance:


----------



## Tryingmybest

ooh good line sarah. Cute fluff and clothes faythe.


----------



## sarahuk

yeah they are super cute!! Tortoise one is still my favourite!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> You can do it on FF now chick...go to gallery then upload...you can use that to invert :)
> 
> DO IT!!!!! Im hoping that it was your bfp starting to build!!!! EXCITING!! :happydance:

Oh I didn't know that! At work now so will have to wait till tonight. Starting to think it was just a figment of my imagination.


----------



## Tryingmybest

I need another slap.

I want to say "I'm going to be a mom again!" 

So desperate for that day it makes me teary :(


----------



## moter98

Sorry, can't slap you or I'd have to slap myself too, haha!


----------



## Tryingmybest

:rofl:

motor can I add you on fb


----------



## moter98

Sure!


----------



## moter98

I like your avatar Sarah


----------



## Tryingmybest

me too. Pming you


----------



## Pinky32

trying - i know what your like, stop panicing b- the girls in here wont say anything on your fb page about ttc unless you announce something on there

you can trust these girls


----------



## moter98

um, girls.....i think i MAY have a line. i of course just could not wait till tomorrow and had to POAS when i got home. i used a FRER and i SWEAR i see a very, very, very faint line. i don't if it's an evap, but i see a line in person. do you see a line?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0167 copy 2.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 10









IMG_0166 copy 2.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Tryingmybest

thank you pinky, you're the best.

Motor my heart is in my mouth for you but my eye sight is so shit, I imagine lines all the time and for the life of me can't focus on it to say yay or nay :(

anyone else?


----------



## Tryingmybest

OH WAIT I CAN SEEEE! I SAW IT. I LOOKED REALLY HARD. I see a faint lineeeeee omg


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Have been at work all day and have just caught up!! 
Trying:- I know whats that's like, I want to say that do bad that when I start to think those things I feel like I'm going to have a panic attack at the thought of never becoming pregnant! 
Faythe. Glad you heard a good heartbeat, I imagine that sound is like being told you have won the lottery! 
Sarah- OMG!! Amazing news! Finally!! And that opk is a half a day to a day prior to being positive!!
Moter-please upload a pic with a second line! I would love that!! 
Pinky- hope your well. Did u see oh yet? Xx
Afm I have already af type cramps I just gave 'that feeling' I'm out again :( (af not due for another 9 days though) I know it's not good PMA but as you all know it gets very hard. Xxxx


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> OH WAIT I CAN SEEEE! I SAW IT. I LOOKED REALLY HARD. I see a faint lineeeeee omg

you see it? omg, omg, omg, please let this be the real thing.


----------



## Tryingmybest

I do. Both pics if I put my chin on the keyboard and look up. Tell me someone else sees it


----------



## Pinky32

tina - i "think" maybe something in 1st pic but nothing in 2nd pic - test again in the morning

rachael - 9 days is wayyyyyy to early to count yourself out


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> um, girls.....i think i MAY have a line. i of course just could not wait till tomorrow and had to POAS when i got home. i used a FRER and i SWEAR i see a very, very, very faint line. i don't if it's an evap, but i see a line in person. do you see a line?

I can't tell Moter! I keep thinking I can see it then thinking I can't! Do another tomorrow though! VERY exciting! Its SOooo good to finally see some pregnancy tests up on this thread! :happydance:


----------



## Tryingmybest

rooster I'm due in 10 days too. I get that feeling, I just know. Don't say it yet though, fingers crossed


----------



## rooster100

Tryingmybest said:


> rooster I'm due in 10 days too. I get that feeling, I just know. Don't say it yet though, fingers crossed

Are you? Ok well I guess we should stay positive. There is always that chance :) x


----------



## rooster100

Moter it's the first pic a well where I thought there might have been a line :)


----------



## moter98

Thanks girls. I'm sure I'll be up early testing again. It's so hard to tell. I see it in real life but I don't see any color cause it's so faint. I hope it's not an evap


----------



## Tryingmybest

rooster100 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> rooster I'm due in 10 days too. I get that feeling, I just know. Don't say it yet though, fingers crossed
> 
> Are you? Ok well I guess we should stay positive. There is always that chance :) xClick to expand...

Actually counting it's more like 7 or 8. Crap its coming up fast!


----------



## Tryingmybest

if it's an evap I think I'll cry.


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> if it's an evap I think I'll cry.

you and me both


----------



## Pinky32

trying - stop counting

tina - it wont be an evap


----------



## Tryingmybest

:hugs: pinky. My rock and :hugs: motor. 

I'm off to face dive into something chocolate and force hubby to watch pretty woman or mrs browns boys again.


----------



## rooster100

Ok night girls! Tina I will be logging on tomorrow very egar for the latest pics! Xxx


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> :hugs: pinky. My rock and :hugs: motor.
> 
> I'm off to face dive into something chocolate and force hubby to watch pretty woman or mrs browns boys again.

Lol @facedive. DS is looking at me funny right now cause I can't stop giggling about that!


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: pinky. My rock and :hugs: motor.
> 
> I'm off to face dive into something chocolate and force hubby to watch pretty woman or mrs browns boys again.
> 
> Lol @facedive. DS is looking at me funny right now cause I can't stop giggling about that!Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## moter98

Night Rachel


----------



## Pinky32

My latest project - Nappy Cover
 



Attached Files:







nappy cover.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Faythe

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! That is wicked!


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> um, girls.....i think i MAY have a line. i of course just could not wait till tomorrow and had to POAS when i got home. i used a FRER and i SWEAR i see a very, very, very faint line. i don't if it's an evap, but i see a line in person. do you see a line?

I see a line!


----------



## rooster100

So any more news Tina?? :hugs:


----------



## Faythe

This arrived in the post today :cloud9:

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4734.jpg


----------



## moter98

So 5am, I can't sleep and just have to go POAS. Well, 3 actually. I KNOW I see a line on 2 of them! The IC is still negative, but the FRER and Wondfo midstream are defo there and I see color!!!! Here's the pics. You can see it better in person, I used my iphone camera and the pics may be a little blurry.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0179 copy.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0183 copy.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0184 copy.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> My latest project - Nappy Cover

pinky, that is lovely! how do you do it? that is some talent. i never came anywhere close to the things you are making. i never even mastered making anything round.


----------



## Faythe

I see lines on all!!!!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> This arrived in the post today :cloud9:
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4734.jpg

now that is adorable. i want one now,lol!


----------



## Tryingmybest

I see a line on pic 2 and 3. I'm sure. Can't be a evap on all! 

faythe that's so cute

Pinky that's lovely.

I just made the biggest mess making pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I see lines on all!!!!

i am just so excited i can't stop smiling. i feel like i'm going to burst,lol!


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> I see a line on pic 2 and 3. I'm sure. Can't be a evap on all!
> 
> faythe that's so cute
> 
> Pinky that's lovely.
> 
> I just made the biggest mess making pancakes for breakfast.

i don't think they are evaps cause i see color, but the IC strip is still negative. i think the levels are just so low yet, but i do think its a bfp


----------



## Faythe

What are the chances of 3 evaps on 3 different tests? Um NONE!!

I think is your BFP :D


----------



## moter98

Yep, I think it is! I'm looking at this mornings tests now and they've gotten darker and are defo pink, no question.


----------



## Tryingmybest

I think so too. Chances of evap on all are none!

<3 god I'm so excited for you!


----------



## moter98

Thank you! I am over the moon right now. Have to keep pinching myself to make sure it's real,lol.


----------



## sarahuk

Ohhh thats great news tina! Crossing fingers for a stronger test in the coming days! x


----------



## moter98

Thanks Sarah!


----------



## rooster100

I can't believe it!! Finally!!!!! Yes! I actually can see line on the last one very clear! Did the phycic not predict it would be this month? Xx


----------



## Pinky32

yayyy congrats tina xx


----------



## moter98

Yes! 5 psychics predicted march conception!! 6 if I can count rubys prediction cause hers is predicted birth in jan 2013. My EDD date is December 25th-Xmas, ha! So I could go late a give birth in jan too


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> yayyy congrats tina xx

Thank you pinky! :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> Yes! 5 psychics predicted march conception!! 6 if I can count rubys prediction cause hers is predicted birth in jan 2013. My EDD date is December 25th-Xmas, ha! So I could go late a give birth in jan too

I can't believe that! That's amazing! Tell me how do you get in touch with these guys! I want to know when it will be my turn! Xx


----------



## moter98

Ok. Psychic star, panrosa,Spirit world online and Tracy are in eBay. Sandra Gibbs was another one that predicted march conception and ruby I'm counting too. Those two I just found online. You could do a google search for them. Brooke and Gail were wrong. They both said assisted conception for later dates. Yes, I am obsessed, lol! Oh and Cheri was wrong too haha!

Edit: Tracey is readings4you


----------



## moter98

And of those 6, 5 said girl and 1 said boy.


----------



## Faythe

Clearly the honey works ;)


----------



## moter98

I think it was a combination of eating clean and the bee pollen and honey. All are supposed to balance your hormones and the bee pollen is supposed to make eggs and sperm healthier. My ff chart this cycle has been more stable than all of my others. I didn't change my open circle days via the formula this cycle, but if I did, the temps would show even more stable. Oh, and I didn't have any dips or rises really to indicate implantation or anything so I guess you don't need them to get PReggy!


----------



## Faythe

Exactamondo! Oh Tina I am so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Thanks. I am just so happy right now I could burst! 
I am an eat clean person for life now for sure.


----------



## Faythe

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! :d


----------



## Tryingmybest

wow! what did you eat?

What position? anything else?

*searching for tips*


----------



## Faythe

How're you doing trying? :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> wow! what did you eat?
> 
> What position? anything else?
> 
> *searching for tips*

i followed the eat clean diet by tosca reno. so i eat every 2.5-3 hours, just smaller portions. i eat lots of fruits and veggies, lean protein, whole grains. and yes even chocolate. only i eat dark chocolate now. i don't eat any manmade sugars, only natural sugars like maple syrup, stevia, sucanat, agava nector, brown rice syrup. no table sugars or chemically laced splenda like i used to. i started with her book and i still use my same recipes i've always made, only i "clean" them up. so for spaghetti i use whole grain spaghetti and no sugar added clean spaghetti sauce and lean beef. and i watch my portion size, which is totally fine cause i'll be eating in another 2.5 hours anyway!
i have been eating local honey with my morning oats and taking local bee pollen - 1 tsp morning and night. both dh and i took it.
the bee pollen is supposed to make your eggs healthier and his sperm healthier too. 
oh, and we bd's A LOT this cycle, lol! dh was determined to "paulinate" me this time, haha!
we did use preseed, had been using that for many months. 
i didn't take any mucinex, or primrose oil or anything other than the bee pollen and honey and eating clean. 
the only thing different this cycle that we did compared to other cycles was the eating clean and bee pollen, honey. i have been doing that for 8 weeks now, looks like it took my body about 6 weeks to balance hormones doing that. (if that was what the problem was, never confirmed by dr, but that's what i think)


----------



## Faythe

'paulinate' :rofl:


----------



## Tryingmybest

wow interesting!

faythe I'm good. I'm awaiting a package from hawaii. It's been 15days nearly...monday is the 15th day. If it doesn't arrive then I don't know where she is has sent it!

It was something I won


----------



## moter98

here's the sypmtoms i had this cycle that i didn't think much of, just noted. i did have all of these sypmtoms in other cycles so it's only an "in hindsight" kind of thing, but here they are:
tired - i was napping with aden on my days off, yet still going to bed at the same time at night. unusual for me. i don't usually nap when aden does and if i do, then i'm up later at night cause i'm not tired from sleeping during the day.
cramps - i've had very mild cramps off and on, worse cramps last night and still some today though not bad. this isn't unusual for me, but, they were in a different spot this time. i usually get them in my lower middle abdomen, but this time they are really, really low and feel different, like sore muscles after you workout.
hunger - i had more days than ever before where i am more hungry, which is not really the norm for me now with the clean eating. 
those are the "out of the ordinary" ones


----------



## moter98

oh and you don't need a high score on FF to get a bfp. my score today is only 55 points and, well, you know the rest.


----------



## Faythe

Talking of eating, my hunger is back with vengeance. Shrimpette obviously having another growth spurt.


----------



## Faythe

Tryingmybest said:


> wow interesting!
> 
> faythe I'm good. I'm awaiting a package from hawaii. It's been 15days nearly...monday is the 15th day. If it doesn't arrive then I don't know where she is has sent it!
> 
> It was something I won

Fingers crossed it arrives soon. Nothing worse than waiting for post!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Talking of eating, my hunger is back with vengeance. Shrimpette obviously having another growth spurt.

haha! yep, feed the baby


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> wow interesting!
> 
> faythe I'm good. I'm awaiting a package from hawaii. It's been 15days nearly...monday is the 15th day. If it doesn't arrive then I don't know where she is has sent it!
> 
> It was something I won
> 
> Fingers crossed it arrives soon. Nothing worse than waiting for post!Click to expand...

trying, 15 days for overseas shipping isn't that long even. when i order overseas it usually takes at least 21 days to arrive.


----------



## Faythe

I thought I'd escaped the hunger but it's back.

I've just had 3 rice cakes AND a bag of crisps but feel so hollow :(


----------



## moter98

try eating some nuts or nutbutter. you need protein to fill you up. :)


----------



## Faythe

I have dinner in a bit which why I thought those would just bridge the gap for a bit, doh!


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> wow interesting!
> 
> faythe I'm good. I'm awaiting a package from hawaii. It's been 15days nearly...monday is the 15th day. If it doesn't arrive then I don't know where she is has sent it!
> 
> It was something I won
> 
> Fingers crossed it arrives soon. Nothing worse than waiting for post!Click to expand...
> 
> trying, 15 days for overseas shipping isn't that long even. when i order overseas it usually takes at least 21 days to arrive.Click to expand...


 woah!


----------



## Tryingmybest

she had said 10 to 15 days!


----------



## moter98

Oh I see. Depends which shipping method. Did you get a tracking #? Hope it isn't lost in the mail


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I have dinner in a bit which why I thought those would just bridge the gap for a bit, doh!

Oh. But you've got the never ending pregnancy hunger hun. :)


----------



## Tryingmybest

no tracking, just an email saying when she would ship out. Bet it's lost. It's so far to come to me. It's an owl


----------



## moter98

:( 
Maybe it will come today


----------



## rooster100

anymore tests and pics moter?


----------



## moter98

no, not yet. i drink too much water during the day, so i haven't gotten a darker line to post yet. though i do have a very faint positive on an IC strip now. :)


----------



## rooster100

moter im so happy for you, you have always been so positive! you deserve this! i need pma now! x


----------



## Faythe

Post it! :d


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter im so happy for you, you have always been so positive! you deserve this! i need pma now! x

thank you rooster! yes, pma, lots of it. and sending loads of 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Post it! :d

i will next time i poas. in an hour or two i'm sure, lol!


----------



## Faythe

YAY! Love looking at tests.


----------



## moter98

can't wait to get a "pregnant" on a cb digi. will have to wait till monday though to get it in the mail.


----------



## Faythe

I canny wait to see the digi either. I feel like a kid with candy right now hehe


----------



## moter98

haha! i don't think the ones i ordered are the ones that say how many weeks though. couldn't find those.


----------



## Faythe

Ah suppose it doesn't matter. You'll still see those words :D


----------



## moter98

found some on ebay,lol!


----------



## Faythe

Quick! Order them! :D


----------



## moter98

I did! I may need an intervention from all this poas!


----------



## moter98

ok so i couldn't wait anymore and since you want to see pics it gave me an excuse to POAS. this is only an hour and half hold and was really diluted, but i still got a line! do you see it?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0189 copy.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0190 copy.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Faythe

I see it!!!!!


----------



## moter98

Please, please, please be a sticky bean.


----------



## Faythe

Sending you lots of sticky baby dust


----------



## moter98

Thanks! I will relax a bit after Monday passes without incident.


----------



## Tryingmybest

woopwoop.

Can I ov twice in a month? I already got a cb smiley 6 days ago I think but today I've had cramping and clear stretchy cm? it had some white in it as well?


----------



## Faythe

I don't know sweet?


----------



## Tryingmybest

can't be I'm sure.


----------



## moter98

It's possible to ov from each ovary, but rare.and it would happen within the same time frame. Some PReggy women get the ewcm


----------



## Faythe

I never dried up after O, if that helps?

Eeeek, feeling shrimpette again. Always same sort of time (at night) so this means I will probably have a baby that doesn't like to sleep at night lol


----------



## moter98

I stayed the same.

Haha! You feeling shrimpers moving now?!! And yep, he will be up every two hours at first, but you won't mind it.


----------



## Faythe

Yeah felt 'something for about a week now' but it's getting more and more regular and definately stronger. Mostly to one side which is where shrimpette seems to take up camp for the night lol


----------



## moter98

That's great!


----------



## Tryingmybest

ahh I always remember the feeling of first movement. :cloud9:


----------



## Faythe

It's not how anyone has ever described it though. People say flutters or popping but I wouldn't say it was that at all :S


----------



## Tryingmybest

me neither. To me it was like a baby moving, end of lol


----------



## moter98

To me it was like muscle spasms in the beginning weeks. That's what I thought it was for the longest time too. After he grew bigger, it was more like big painless muscle spasms


----------



## moter98

Ok, here's more from just now. I have POAS for the 3rd time today, ah! The IC strip is now positive, woohoo! I dipped an ovulation test too. It's dark, but not positive yet so I guess it really is true that a pregnancy test will turn positive before an ovulation test will. Hoping they keep getting darker and darker. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0194.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0196.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0197.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> Ok, here's more from just now. I have POAS for the 3rd time today, ah! The IC strip is now positive, woohoo! I dipped an ovulation test too. It's dark, but not positive yet so I guess it really is true that a pregnancy test will turn positive before an ovulation test will. Hoping they keep getting darker and darker. :flower:

Amazing! :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::haha::hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

yep i see the lines - go girl


----------



## moter98

:cloud9:


----------



## Faythe

No doubt BFP! :D


----------



## Doodlebug.

:happydance: I can see it!!


----------



## sarahuk

Defo looks like youre pregosawrus to me! Signature block updated :D xxx


----------



## Tryingmybest

my dear, you are pregnant! 

go motor


----------



## moter98

this mornings tests!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0198.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0200.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 10









IMG_0201.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Faythe

Getting darker!! :D :D


----------



## moter98

can't stop checking tp for blood everytime. i am super paranoid right now. i suppose i'm going to be this time around. first time, i wasn't worried about it that much.


----------



## moter98

i have been wanting to tell dh. i put a hotdog bun in the oven and have been waiting for him to bake the leftover pizza i made yesterday. he usually eats before bed. do you think he did last night? of course not! now i'm just waiting for him to make that pizza for breakfast. i wish he would hurry up and get hungry already. i'm about bursting to tell him here, but i want the humor to land right, so i guess i just have to wait. sigh


----------



## sarahuk

MEN lol..id be forcing matt to teoven :)

So happy for you chick :) Im sure its a healthy sticky bean :)

I need to add fay on me signature block :O WOOPS sorry chickadee :hugs;


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> MEN lol..id be forcing matt to teoven :)
> 
> So happy for you chick :) Im sure its a healthy sticky bean :)
> 
> I need to add fay on me signature block :O WOOPS sorry chickadee :hugs;

haha! i did have to do just that. he had a client coming in 20 minutes and then leave for work right after that, so i told him i needed him to come check the oven. then of course i got 20 questions before he would come check it. why? is there something wrong with it? is there something in there? kinda ruined the surprise cause i think he knew something was up, but he got the joke. he gave me a hug and kiss and that was really sweet. :flower:

and thank you sarah! i'm hoping it's a stuck on there good, ha! what are the odds it would happen again, right?


----------



## rooster100

I'm just so happy for you Tina! It gives me hope! Xxx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> I'm just so happy for you Tina! It gives me hope! Xxx

thank you rachel. keep up the pma! your bfp could be just around the corner. :)


----------



## rooster100

Having af type cramps already so not holding too much hope! 
I bought a book today called bump and grind, it's like a survival guide to TTC! It's an A-Z kind of book. Good fun to read, anyway when it comes to the letter 'I' it has 'I is for Internet angels' which is about girls online being supportive. You girls are my Internet Angels!! Xx


----------



## moter98

Aww....that's so awesome


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> Aww....that's so awesome

Did you get cramps before yr bfp? I remember I had awful cramps before my bfp. It always gives me a glimmer of hope :) x


----------



## Tryingmybest

awww internet angels. Someone should put that in a sig.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Aww....that's so awesome
> 
> Did you get cramps before yr bfp? I remember I had awful cramps before my bfp. It always gives me a glimmer of hope :) xClick to expand...

yes! look at my chart. i recorded them. some days, they were so mild i didn't record them, but made a note on my chart. they were the strongest on 10dpo


----------



## Faythe

Any more test pics?


----------



## moter98

i didn't take any pics today. the lines aren't any darker than yesterday. and now of course i'm worrying that they haven't gotten darker and keep checking for blood. i'm very paranoid about a chemical again. will breathe easier when af day passes.


----------



## Faythe

Hcg doubles every 48hrs so no need to worry honey x


----------



## moter98

I know. I guess I just expected to see a tiny bit of progression cause yesterday's were darker from the day before. Will see what tomorrows test brings. Would have felt more reassured to see that test get darker.


----------



## moter98

Oh and the IC was lighter than yesterday's.


----------



## moter98

this is why i am a bit worried. here's my tests with FMU from 11,12, and 13 dpo. just wish it would get progressively darker so i can stop worrying!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0204.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## rooster100

They are getting darker, test tomorrow I'm sure it will be much darker :hugs: xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> They are getting darker, test tomorrow I'm sure it will be much darker :hugs: xx

thanks! i'm sure i'll be up bright and early testing again. ok, now that i'm pregnant, the obsession still continues.


----------



## rooster100

Your defo preggers, look at yr rising temps! I just finished work, exhausting. Have af type cramps but pretending I can't feel them xx


----------



## moter98

Hopefully they are implantation cramps :)


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> Hopefully they are implantation cramps :)

Ha ha yeah hopefully :)


----------



## moter98

hey, i had cramps just like i did every cycle before af and got a bfp. so it's possible!


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> hey, i had cramps just like i did every cycle before af and got a bfp. so it's possible!

Thanks! I feel soooo 'periody' I did get bad cramps before bfp, but I also had very big very swollen bbs which I don't have now :) x


----------



## moter98

i don't have sore bbs. never did with ds either or the chemical.


----------



## Tryingmybest

I feel empty this month. Like always. Was pre seed month too.


----------



## rooster100

Tryingmybest said:


> I feel empty this month. Like always. Was pre seed month too.

:hugs: your not alone :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> I feel empty this month. Like always. Was pre seed month too.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Im sure everything will be fine today :hugs: x


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:
 

> Im sure everything will be fine today :hugs: x

How are you Sarah? Feels like ages since you were around. Any news? X


----------



## sarahuk

None chick. Just waiting for dates to come around...gotta have another bunch of bloods done at the end of this cycle and then waiting for matts sperm analysis and then more waiting for fertility specialist. I dont think im ovulating this cycle either. The opks went faint again and so no sign of a surge and id normally be due to ov today/tomorrow. So im starting to think the first bloods might have been right.

I reckon im just going to go ntnp until ive been through the specialist. Probably going to put my FF on hold after this cycle.

How about you? x


----------



## rooster100

Moter how's the tests today? :)


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> None chick. Just waiting for dates to come around...gotta have another bunch of bloods done at the end of this cycle and then waiting for matts sperm analysis and then more waiting for fertility specialist. I dont think im ovulating this cycle either. The opks went faint again and so no sign of a surge and id normally be due to ov today/tomorrow. So im starting to think the first bloods might have been right.
> 
> I reckon im just going to go ntnp until ive been through the specialist. Probably going to put my FF on hold after this cycle.
> 
> How about you? x

I just know the dr's are going to get you the right meds and your bfp is coming shortly after.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Moter how's the tests today? :)

I am a tight ball of worry. No change today, maybe even a bit lighter. Trying to focus on my temps and no bleeding so far, so thats good news at least.


----------



## Tryingmybest

sarah i love your sig and the little cheering person

motor i have everything crossed for you

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Im sure everything is fine Tina. Tomorros will be even darker than the previous darkest and very blaring x


----------



## moter98

I hope you are right Sarah. That hasn't been the case for the past three days. 

And today I have finally accepted that my lovely DS has a speech delay. We will have to get him some help at his next well child visit in June. Hoping it's only a minor delay and they can help him catch up.


----------



## Tryingmybest

And today I have finally accepted that my lovely DS has a speech delay. We will have to get him some help at his next well child visit in June. Hoping it's only a minor delay and they can help him catch up.[/QUOTE]

My DS has speech delay too. He has since he was 2ish. He's 4 now.


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> And today I have finally accepted that my lovely DS has a speech delay. We will have to get him some help at his next well child visit in June. Hoping it's only a minor delay and they can help him catch up.

My DS has speech delay too. He has since he was 2ish. He's 4 now.[/QUOTE]

Has therapy helped him? I've been in denial for awhile and working with him myself, but I just don't know what to do to help him anymore. He says words but can't say sentences or tell me what he wants unless it's milk. He cried and whines a lot cause he's do frustrated. I'm frustrated too! Oh and he will say and sign more for anything he wants and then I have to figure out what it is he wants. Food, milk, outside, pen, toy, daddy, dog? Who knows! Half the time I never figure out what it is he wants.


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> And today I have finally accepted that my lovely DS has a speech delay. We will have to get him some help at his next well child visit in June. Hoping it's only a minor delay and they can help him catch up.
> 
> My DS has speech delay too. He has since he was 2ish. He's 4 now.Click to expand...

Has therapy helped him? I've been in denial for awhile and working with him myself, but I just don't know what to do to help him anymore. He says words but can't say sentences or tell me what he wants unless it's milk. He cried and whines a lot cause he's do frustrated. I'm frustrated too! Oh and he will say and sign more for anything he wants and then I have to figure out what it is he wants. Food, milk, outside, pen, toy, daddy, dog? Who knows! Half the time I never figure out what it is he wants.[/QUOTE]

wow you sound like me 2 years ago! He got referred for speech therapy at 2 and a half and the therapist gave up and said she's transferring him for makaton (signing) He already knew some signing by a tv show he watches (mr tumble) 
In the end, he didn't makaton as he started to attempt to say words by 3 years old. He had 95 his own version words by 3 and a half. We did loads of guessing. If he couldn't say it right or we didn't get it he'd sign it then we knew. At 2 he was silent though. He had a toy dog he took everywhere and he used to act out what he wanted via the dog. The dog wanted food (he did) the dog wanted to go on a slide (he wanted to etc..) So we did that for a while then he grew out of it and started attempting words.

He sees a therapist at nursery and he has come on hugely since starting nursery 7 months ago. He is under additional needs though and gets special help. We are waiting for tests for autism for a few other things he does that concern us. Sorry I can really talk about this subject :blush:


----------



## Tryingmybest

forgot to add I was in denial til walking in the paeds office and she said we suspect something on the autistic spectrum...


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> And today I have finally accepted that my lovely DS has a speech delay. We will have to get him some help at his next well child visit in June. Hoping it's only a minor delay and they can help him catch up.
> 
> My DS has speech delay too. He has since he was 2ish. He's 4 now.Click to expand...
> 
> Has therapy helped him? I've been in denial for awhile and working with him myself, but I just don't know what to do to help him anymore. He says words but can't say sentences or tell me what he wants unless it's milk. He cried and whines a lot cause he's do frustrated. I'm frustrated too! Oh and he will say and sign more for anything he wants and then I have to figure out what it is he wants. Food, milk, outside, pen, toy, daddy, dog? Who knows! Half the time I never figure out what it is he wants.Click to expand...

wow you sound like me 2 years ago! He got referred for speech therapy at 2 and a half and the therapist gave up and said she's transferring him for makaton (signing) He already knew some signing by a tv show he watches (mr tumble) 
In the end, he didn't makaton as he started to attempt to say words by 3 years old. He had 95 his own version words by 3 and a half. We did loads of guessing. If he couldn't say it right or we didn't get it he'd sign it then we knew. At 2 he was silent though. He had a toy dog he took everywhere and he used to act out what he wanted via the dog. The dog wanted food (he did) the dog wanted to go on a slide (he wanted to etc..) So we did that for a while then he grew out of it and started attempting words.

He sees a therapist at nursery and he has come on hugely since starting nursery 7 months ago. He is under additional needs though and gets special help. We are waiting for tests for autism for a few other things he does that concern us. Sorry I can really talk about this subject :blush:[/QUOTE]

Oh, didn't mean to bring up a touchy subject! Hope he keeps doing well. We have always known there may be something wrong with ds as they told us that before he was born. Just a hard thing to accept when you want so badly for your child just to be average/normal. He does better with signing than talking. I took 2 years sign language and teach it to him. He can say and sign lots of words, but only if I ask him to say/sign the word. On his own, he will say maybe 15 words.


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> forgot to add I was in denial til walking in the paeds office and she said we suspect something on the autistic spectrum...

That's what I dread hearing too. Ds has been delayed in communication at every visit. They told me if he doesn't catch up by age two they will evaluate. He hasn't caught up.


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Tina I REALLY hope yr lines are darker tomorrow!! 
Trying I'm glad you can talk and advise Moter on a very delicate subject :hugs: 
Sarah! Hope your well! When will yr DH be having the S/A? 
Afm I got my day 21 progesterone check today. Will get the result on weds. Only just got back from work and I started at 7am! Very very tired! Xx


----------



## Tryingmybest

it's a subect close to heart. Not touchy now as I've had a few years to warm to it. 
I completely agree with you motor. It is so hard to take in. Hubby said to me if I drop all expectations and accept him how he is it will be easier for me as I found it hard at the time.

evaluation is good though in a way as you get help and he is then in the system for help needed from professionals if need be.

Rooster i agree it's lovely to be able to talk about it with motor.

I just waffle on when it comes to it :blush:


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls! Tina I REALLY hope yr lines are darker tomorrow!!
> Trying I'm glad you can talk and advise Moter on a very delicate subject :hugs:
> Sarah! Hope your well! When will yr DH be having the S/A?
> Afm I got my day 21 progesterone check today. Will get the result on weds. Only just got back from work and I started at 7am! Very very tired! Xx

FX for your results Rachel!


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> it's a subect close to heart. Not touchy now as I've had a few years to warm to it.
> I completely agree with you motor. It is so hard to take in. Hubby said to me if I drop all expectations and accept him how he is it will be easier for me as I found it hard at the time.
> 
> evaluation is good though in a way as you get help and he is then in the system for help needed from professionals if need be.
> 
> Rooster i agree it's lovely to be able to talk about it with motor.
> 
> I just waffle on when it comes to it :blush:

DH has been in denial since day 1 and he finally has agreed that he needs help. I gave him a list of all the things DS needs to know by his 2 year appt. DH thought it would be so easy to teach him it all. So he worked with him for like 5 minutes and said "get the therapy". Ha! Yeah, it's not so easy to teach as he thought. It's been a long time coming and I have always known he needs more help, just didn't want to admit it. :blush: It makes me feel like a failure or it's my fault. Hopefully the therapist can show me how to help him cause I am lost.


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> it's a subect close to heart. Not touchy now as I've had a few years to warm to it.
> I completely agree with you motor. It is so hard to take in. Hubby said to me if I drop all expectations and accept him how he is it will be easier for me as I found it hard at the time.
> 
> evaluation is good though in a way as you get help and he is then in the system for help needed from professionals if need be.
> 
> Rooster i agree it's lovely to be able to talk about it with motor.
> 
> I just waffle on when it comes to it :blush:
> 
> DH has been in denial since day 1 and he finally has agreed that he needs help. I gave him a list of all the things DS needs to know by his 2 year appt. DH thought it would be so easy to teach him it all. So he worked with him for like 5 minutes and said "get the therapy". Ha! Yeah, it's not so easy to teach as he thought. It's been a long time coming and I have always known he needs more help, just didn't want to admit it. :blush: It makes me feel like a failure or it's my fault. Hopefully the therapist can show me how to help him cause I am lost.Click to expand...

:hugs: your not a failure! I have never done it myself but I hear bringing up a child is very tough work! Xx

I'm up so early on my day off, have been vomitting since 5am. Was getting a little excited then I thought, it's way to early for vommiting? 
It could also be a tummy bug or maybe I ate something dodge! Xx


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> it's a subect close to heart. Not touchy now as I've had a few years to warm to it.
> I completely agree with you motor. It is so hard to take in. Hubby said to me if I drop all expectations and accept him how he is it will be easier for me as I found it hard at the time.
> 
> evaluation is good though in a way as you get help and he is then in the system for help needed from professionals if need be.
> 
> Rooster i agree it's lovely to be able to talk about it with motor.
> 
> I just waffle on when it comes to it :blush:
> 
> DH has been in denial since day 1 and he finally has agreed that he needs help. I gave him a list of all the things DS needs to know by his 2 year appt. DH thought it would be so easy to teach him it all. So he worked with him for like 5 minutes and said "get the therapy". Ha! Yeah, it's not so easy to teach as he thought. It's been a long time coming and I have always known he needs more help, just didn't want to admit it. :blush: It makes me feel like a failure or it's my fault. Hopefully the therapist can show me how to help him cause I am lost.Click to expand...

:hugs: your not a failure! I have never done it myself but I hear bringing up a child is very tough work! Xx

I'm up so early on my day off, have been vomitting since 5am. Was getting a little excited then I thought, it's way to early for vommiting? 
It could also be a tummy bug or maybe I ate something dodge! Xx


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> it's a subect close to heart. Not touchy now as I've had a few years to warm to it.
> I completely agree with you motor. It is so hard to take in. Hubby said to me if I drop all expectations and accept him how he is it will be easier for me as I found it hard at the time.
> 
> evaluation is good though in a way as you get help and he is then in the system for help needed from professionals if need be.
> 
> Rooster i agree it's lovely to be able to talk about it with motor.
> 
> I just waffle on when it comes to it :blush:
> 
> DH has been in denial since day 1 and he finally has agreed that he needs help. I gave him a list of all the things DS needs to know by his 2 year appt. DH thought it would be so easy to teach him it all. So he worked with him for like 5 minutes and said "get the therapy". Ha! Yeah, it's not so easy to teach as he thought. It's been a long time coming and I have always known he needs more help, just didn't want to admit it. :blush: It makes me feel like a failure or it's my fault. Hopefully the therapist can show me how to help him cause I am lost.Click to expand...

:hugs: your not a failure! I have never done it myself but I hear bringing up a child is very tough work! Xx

I'm up so early on my day off, have been vomitting since 5am. Was getting a little excited then I thought, it's way to early for vommiting? 
It could also be a tummy bug or maybe I ate something dodge! Xx


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> it's a subect close to heart. Not touchy now as I've had a few years to warm to it.
> I completely agree with you motor. It is so hard to take in. Hubby said to me if I drop all expectations and accept him how he is it will be easier for me as I found it hard at the time.
> 
> evaluation is good though in a way as you get help and he is then in the system for help needed from professionals if need be.
> 
> Rooster i agree it's lovely to be able to talk about it with motor.
> 
> I just waffle on when it comes to it :blush:
> 
> DH has been in denial since day 1 and he finally has agreed that he needs help. I gave him a list of all the things DS needs to know by his 2 year appt. DH thought it would be so easy to teach him it all. So he worked with him for like 5 minutes and said "get the therapy". Ha! Yeah, it's not so easy to teach as he thought. It's been a long time coming and I have always known he needs more help, just didn't want to admit it. :blush: It makes me feel like a failure or it's my fault. Hopefully the therapist can show me how to help him cause I am lost.Click to expand...

I blamed myself too. For being pregnant with DD too because I was sleepy all the time and ill. Only when the paed said this is not your fault he would of been born like this! did I stop thinking it


----------



## Tryingmybest

I'm up so early on my day off, have been vomitting since 5am. Was getting a little excited then I thought, it's way to early for vommiting? 
It could also be a tummy bug or maybe I ate something dodge! Xx[/QUOTE]

If I was sick now at how many dpo we are I'd be over the moon. It's my number one symtom, had it with both pregnancies.


----------



## rooster100

Tryingmybest said:


> I'm up so early on my day off, have been vomitting since 5am. Was getting a little excited then I thought, it's way to early for vommiting?
> It could also be a tummy bug or maybe I ate something dodge! Xx

If I was sick now at how many dpo we are I'd be over the moon. It's my number one symtom, had it with both pregnancies.[/QUOTE]

I wish it was m/s if it was I would be smiling bent over the loo. I have a temp and dodgy tummy as well which makes me think Its a nasty bug. I'm day 10 dpo today x


----------



## Tryingmybest

rooster100 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> I'm up so early on my day off, have been vomitting since 5am. Was getting a little excited then I thought, it's way to early for vommiting?
> It could also be a tummy bug or maybe I ate something dodge! Xx
> 
> If I was sick now at how many dpo we are I'd be over the moon. It's my number one symtom, had it with both pregnancies.Click to expand...

I wish it was m/s if it was I would be smiling bent over the loo. I have a temp and dodgy tummy as well which makes me think Its a nasty bug. I'm day 10 dpo today x[/QUOTE]

boo :( I'm 10dpo too. Feel nothing.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> it's a subect close to heart. Not touchy now as I've had a few years to warm to it.
> I completely agree with you motor. It is so hard to take in. Hubby said to me if I drop all expectations and accept him how he is it will be easier for me as I found it hard at the time.
> 
> evaluation is good though in a way as you get help and he is then in the system for help needed from professionals if need be.
> 
> Rooster i agree it's lovely to be able to talk about it with motor.
> 
> I just waffle on when it comes to it :blush:
> 
> DH has been in denial since day 1 and he finally has agreed that he needs help. I gave him a list of all the things DS needs to know by his 2 year appt. DH thought it would be so easy to teach him it all. So he worked with him for like 5 minutes and said "get the therapy". Ha! Yeah, it's not so easy to teach as he thought. It's been a long time coming and I have always known he needs more help, just didn't want to admit it. :blush: It makes me feel like a failure or it's my fault. Hopefully the therapist can show me how to help him cause I am lost.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: your not a failure! I have never done it myself but I hear bringing up a child is very tough work! Xx
> 
> I'm up so early on my day off, have been vomitting since 5am. Was getting a little excited then I thought, it's way to early for vommiting?
> It could also be a tummy bug or maybe I ate something dodge! XxClick to expand...

Thank you Rachel. 
You never know, symptoms can start at any time and are different for everyone, even every pregnancy is different!


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> it's a subect close to heart. Not touchy now as I've had a few years to warm to it.
> I completely agree with you motor. It is so hard to take in. Hubby said to me if I drop all expectations and accept him how he is it will be easier for me as I found it hard at the time.
> 
> evaluation is good though in a way as you get help and he is then in the system for help needed from professionals if need be.
> 
> Rooster i agree it's lovely to be able to talk about it with motor.
> 
> I just waffle on when it comes to it :blush:
> 
> DH has been in denial since day 1 and he finally has agreed that he needs help. I gave him a list of all the things DS needs to know by his 2 year appt. DH thought it would be so easy to teach him it all. So he worked with him for like 5 minutes and said "get the therapy". Ha! Yeah, it's not so easy to teach as he thought. It's been a long time coming and I have always known he needs more help, just didn't want to admit it. :blush: It makes me feel like a failure or it's my fault. Hopefully the therapist can show me how to help him cause I am lost.Click to expand...
> 
> I blamed myself too. For being pregnant with DD too because I was sleepy all the time and ill. Only when the paed said this is not your fault he would of been born like this! did I stop thinking itClick to expand...

We found out about Aden's club foot at his 20 week scan and also found out that sometimes neurological problems accompany that also. We were so happy when he was born and was "normal". I just have to remember that it could have been much worse. Hope we can get him caught up by the time he goes I school. I'm so nervous to see the peid now and it's not till June!


----------



## rooster100

Any test news Moter?


----------



## moter98

Well, I am starting to suspect that I don't have a viable pregnancy. The lines are getting lighter everyday and I have gotten not pregnant on clear blue digi. I am calling dr today for to see if they will let me get a quant. Im not very hopeful at this point. :cry:


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> Well, I am starting to suspect that I don't have a viable pregnancy. The lines are getting lighter everyday and I have gotten not pregnant on clear blue digi. I am calling dr today for to see if they will let me get a quant. Im not very hopeful at this point. :cry:

Oh my god :hugs: I wish I could fly over to you and give you a real hug. Well we will just see what the doc thinks. What date was yr official af due? Xxxx


----------



## moter98

Yesterday. I know my levels are under 11 because I took the same test I used with my last loss and that is negative. It was still positive last time when my beta was 11.


----------



## Faythe

Sure not just late implantation?


----------



## Pinky32

noooooooooooooooo maybe your just making hcg slowly this time


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Sure not just late implantation?

No. I've been through this before. My tests were so much darker at 11 dpo, now some are turning negative. I never got a pregnant on a clearblue digi. My levels should be up to at least 25 mIu right now which would read on a digi. I know baby has already passed. Just need to get it confirmed by dr. and see what the next step is.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> noooooooooooooooo maybe your just making hcg slowly this time

thanks for trying pinky, but i've been here before. i know what happens next.


----------



## Faythe

I'm still clinging onto some hope for you honey :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

without sounding mean and wrong (but im not good at expressing myself) - until you bleed you have a good stronge chance

i agree with faythe - maybe it was slower at implantation or your just making the hcg slowly this time


your not out - you cant be!


----------



## Tryingmybest

with DD my lines were all over. Some dark some light. AND she took ages to even show on a line. I was late aswel.


----------



## moter98

Thank you all for trying to cheer me up. I will let you know results when I get them. Our lab is usually pretty fast so I should have my first quant by this afternoon. Just waiting for them to open up as it's only 6:40 am here. Haven't told DH yet. He is still sleeping and I don't wanna wake him to tell him the bad news.


----------



## Pinky32

whats a quant?


----------



## Faythe

I have EVERYTHING crossed for you Tina


----------



## Pinky32

im with faythe - everything is crossed x


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> whats a quant?

A blood test to measure your hcg level.


----------



## Pinky32

ahhhhh ok


----------



## Pinky32

im sure its fine = just faulty tests


----------



## moter98

Thanks girls. I have had a healthy pregnancy and a loss before and I just know by all the signs this is another loss. I am goin to insist dr let's me get some testing done. Something must be going on. Once my levels reach under 5 miU I shoul start bleeding and I get get this over with. Unless of course it's ectopic....I really hope not


----------



## Faythe

:hugs:


----------



## rooster100

MOter I am so truly sorry for you. We are here for you 24/7 xx


----------



## sarahuk

Aww tina...im crossing everything that everything is still ok.

Ectopic pregnancies dont respond in this way. They implant and grow just like a normal pregnancy and for that reason hcg builds up and continues to build. It wouldnt cause positive tests followed by lightening/negative tests. They would remain positive until treatment.

Big hugs chick :hugs: x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Aww tina...im crossing everything that everything is still ok.
> 
> Ectopic pregnancies dont respond in this way. They implant and grow just like a normal pregnancy and for that reason hcg builds up and continues to build. It wouldnt cause positive tests followed by lightening/negative tests. They would remain positive until treatment.
> 
> Big hugs chick :hugs: x

Oh thank you for that information. At least I can stop worrying about that!


----------



## rooster100

MOter I am so truly sorry for you. We are here for you 24/7 xx


----------



## sarahuk

Try not to let yourseld get too taken under though at this point hun. I know lots of women that didnt get pregnant on a cb digi until they were 5 to 6 weeks in. Its still very early days yet :hugs:


----------



## moter98

oh bless you sarah. 

i'm just being realistic. a pregnancy test doesn't go from positive to negative unless something is wrong. 
2 chemicals in a row may mean i have a hormone problem or uterine problem. i'm sure dr. will start with hormone testing. i am going to ask him if my uterus could have been damaged during aden's delivery. the placenta did not detach and had to be manually ripped from my uterus so i wonder if that caused some permanent damage that would affect implantation.


----------



## moter98

it really was fun and exciting being pregnant for a few days though


----------



## sarahuk

Awww hun :hugs: If it does turn out to be another chemical...then youre on the right track to finding out whether theres some issues that arent helping, and thats a great thing. It could have just been a diving issue, but hormones will be a good place to start. I know it doesnt make it better whats happening at the moment...but I think youll feel better by getting things moving on finding out.

I feel for you that you are going through this though chick x


----------



## moter98

I just want it over with. I have called the nurseline and they are having someone call me back. Dr has to review my request and approve a blood test. I hope they call back quickly. I just need this to be over as soon as possible.


----------



## Tryingmybest

:hugs: :hugs2:


----------



## moter98

I have lab at 9:40. Nurse said it will take an hour for results and she will call me after that. I told her my history and she said either way she will book me with the FS, who is my current OB also. He is really good. He is also my SIL FS.


----------



## Faythe

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Doodlebug.

aw moter. im thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## moter98

my beta is at 8. i have to go back again on thursday to retest. they don't want to say it isn't a viable pregnancy without confirming my level on thursday. however, i just know a level of 8 is very, very bad considering i got my first positive 5 days ago. at this point i'm just waiting to start bleeding and get booked into the FS. 

on a side note: looks like ALL of my psychics could be right. Brooke predicted I would need assisted conception - no procedures, but meds of some kind - and it would be a dark haired male dr - the dr they will book me with is dark haired. i have goose bumps on my arms right now. (she predicted may/june) gail predicted assisted conception also for may.


----------



## Faythe

Sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

awwww im so sorry tina x


----------



## sarahuk

Sorry to hear that too xx :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

Tina :hugs: your such a brave girl :hugs: on the plus side (if there is one) at least the ball will be rolling with going to a fs! It might be something so simple to fix! 
Girls you all need to buy the book 'bump and grind!' it's such a funny, true read. 
I have finally managed to keep a sip of water down!! I'm so weak and dehydrated. X


----------



## moter98

thanks girls. just waiting to start bleeding, then will probably have to wait a cycle to get normal af, then i'll be back ttc again, doing whatever dr says to do, even if it's stand on my head and eat 50 strawberries, then do 500 pushups!
i am very sad and deflated from this 2nd loss, but hopeful that dr will find something "easy" to fix. fertility is not covered by our insurance so i'm not sure how invasive of testing i can get, but i will at least get the basic bloodwork done for hormone levels and such. at least i have a goal and know that something will be done to figure this out. wish it didn't have to be this way, but such is life.
i'm gonna keep eating clean and taking my daily bee pollen as i think that helped us get my bfp in the first place. 

one last thing, why did you need to take two of my angels god? couldn't you have left one of them for me?


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> thanks girls. just waiting to start bleeding, then will probably have to wait a cycle to get normal af, then i'll be back ttc again, doing whatever dr says to do, even if it's stand on my head and eat 50 strawberries, then do 500 pushups!
> i am very sad and deflated from this 2nd loss, but hopeful that dr will find something "easy" to fix. fertility is not covered by our insurance so i'm not sure how invasive of testing i can get, but i will at least get the basic bloodwork done for hormone levels and such. at least i have a goal and know that something will be done to figure this out. wish it didn't have to be this way, but such is life.
> i'm gonna keep eating clean and taking my daily bee pollen as i think that helped us get my bfp in the first place.
> 
> one last thing, why did you need to take two of my angels god? couldn't you have left one of them for me?

You will have a lovely healthy pregnancy. Im not going to say 'when the time is right' cause I could murder people that say that to me.i have a feeling with you it will be something very simple and basic to fix and then you will get that lively strong bfp. 
You have a wonderful bright and positive personality and it will work out for you. :hugs: xx


----------



## Tryingmybest

I'm sorry Motor :(


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> thanks girls. just waiting to start bleeding, then will probably have to wait a cycle to get normal af, then i'll be back ttc again, doing whatever dr says to do, even if it's stand on my head and eat 50 strawberries, then do 500 pushups!
> i am very sad and deflated from this 2nd loss, but hopeful that dr will find something "easy" to fix. fertility is not covered by our insurance so i'm not sure how invasive of testing i can get, but i will at least get the basic bloodwork done for hormone levels and such. at least i have a goal and know that something will be done to figure this out. wish it didn't have to be this way, but such is life.
> i'm gonna keep eating clean and taking my daily bee pollen as i think that helped us get my bfp in the first place.
> 
> one last thing, why did you need to take two of my angels god? couldn't you have left one of them for me?
> 
> You will have a lovely healthy pregnancy. Im not going to say 'when the time is right' cause I could murder people that say that to me.i have a feeling with you it will be something very simple and basic to fix and then you will get that lively strong bfp.
> You have a wonderful bright and positive personality and it will work out for you. :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Thank you. That means a lot to me.


----------



## moter98

Thanks everyone. Sorry to be a Debbie downer today.

Onwards and upwards


----------



## moter98

Totally wish I knew this for a different reason, but the wondfo IC with the pink handle will still read a faint, faint positive at 8 mIU


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> Thanks everyone. Sorry to be a Debbie downer today.
> 
> Onwards and upwards

Don't applogise! Your understandably upset :hugs: 
Keep us updated. 
I have finally stopped vomitting, too weak to walk now! 
Xx


----------



## moter98

Hope you feel better ....or worse, but for a good reason, soon Rachel


----------



## moter98

My temp temp has taken a nosedive this morning so hoping to start the m/c soon.

I can't get my ticker back up cause FF is still reading me as pregnant and only has pregnancy tickers available right now. Frustrating!


----------



## moter98

I am wondering if I maybe have low progesterone cause most of my cycles are 25 days or less, about 60% of them anyway, an my temps never get super high. About a .2-.3 degree higher and most months I get dips close to the coverline. I am actually hoping that's it cause it should be fairly easy and cheap to fix in fertility issue terms


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> I am wondering if I maybe have low progesterone cause most of my cycles are 25 days or less, about 60% of them anyway, an my temps never get super high. About a .2-.3 degree higher and most months I get dips close to the coverline. I am actually hoping that's it cause it should be fairly easy and cheap to fix in fertility issue terms

That's a very fixable problem if it is. I had my day 21 progesterone check the other day, was going to check the results today but I'm not in work as I'm sick. Will check them when I return. I got it check as I never really get a very pos opk. I don't temp as I get up at crazy times when I work but sleep in on days off do there is no point. Xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I am wondering if I maybe have low progesterone cause most of my cycles are 25 days or less, about 60% of them anyway, an my temps never get super high. About a .2-.3 degree higher and most months I get dips close to the coverline. I am actually hoping that's it cause it should be fairly easy and cheap to fix in fertility issue terms
> 
> That's a very fixable problem if it is. I had my day 21 progesterone check the other day, was going to check the results today but I'm not in work as I'm sick. Will check them when I return. I got it check as I never really get a very pos opk. I don't temp as I get up at crazy times when I work but sleep in on days off do there is no point. XxClick to expand...

I do get positive opk's and a clear temp shift, but still worth looking into. I'm reading online that multiple chemical pregnancies can be caused by low progesterone so hopefully I will have my answer within a months time. We cannot afford to do a full work up of tests, but we can for sure do all the blood tests so I'm really hoping some simple problem shows up on the blood tests. We shouldn't need to do the genetic testing because we don have a son already do we know our genes are compatible. And we do know that we can get pregnant so thats another positive sign. Another possibility is uterine scarring from my delivery.(placenta accreta) I am hoping that is not the problem because testing for that will be expensive, not to mention I don't see how they could fix that.


----------



## rooster100

I don't really know much about chemical pregnancies I hope you get it sorted as it just sounds horrible. Starting to feel sick agian! Im not a good sick person.im 11 dpo today, feel lke af is on her way though xx


----------



## moter98

Have you tested rooster?


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> Have you tested rooster?

God no! I never test early! (I did once and was so deverstated by the bfn!) I always think I will test on day 30 if af does not show, it always does so I never have to test! I have 30 ic tests just sitting in my bathroom! Xx


----------



## moter98

Oh you have willpower! I can just never resist. I must have a stock of50 tests at all times, lol


----------



## moter98

I have started the m/c and am relieved actually. No more waiting for it to come. I cancelled my lab for tomorrow. I am just waiting for an infertility nurse to call to get the ball rolling. Nurse said she didn't know when they would call. She has no idea how much that will drive me crazy. What does that mean, they might call tomorrow, next week, next month? Something else to obsess about. I know my dr books months in advance for routine physicals and was just hoping to get in the books ASAP in case he is booked out for weeks. I do know infertility gets first appts over routine papa, but the already pregnant women get first appts. over infertility.


----------



## rooster100

I just can't stand seeing bfn! X


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> I just can't stand seeing bfn! X

I'm a glass half person so I'm always thinking there might be a line so why torture myself another day


----------



## Faythe

:hugs: Tina :hugs:


----------



## moter98

thanks!


----------



## Tryingmybest

:hugs: :hugs: motor :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

How are you Feeling now Moter? Hope yr ok xx


----------



## rooster100

Really annoyed. Just realised af is due on Sunday not Saturday, I know it's not much difference but was having mild af type cramps and thought they where not as string as the normal ones I get 3 days before af but 4 days before so I guess it's normal :cry:


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> How are you Feeling now Moter? Hope yr ok xx

i'm ok. no pain yet so just waiting on that part, yay, ha! i think i kind of feel numb this time. last time i was devastated. now, it just kinda seems too familiar and normal. dr's office never called today. hope they call tomorrow. i just want to get an appt date set up. it will make me feel better to know help is on the way. in the meantime i'm just gonna continue to chart and opk and NTNP until i get a regular AF. i did wait one cycle last time, but just can't bear to do that this time around, knowing it took 9 cycles to even get a bfp since the first loss.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Really annoyed. Just realised af is due on Sunday not Saturday, I know it's not much difference but was having mild af type cramps and thought they where not as string as the normal ones I get 3 days before af but 4 days before so I guess it's normal :cry:

nooooo!!!!! i don't know if this counts anymore since mine ended in a loss, but i had the exact same af type cramps before the bfp.


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Really annoyed. Just realised af is due on Sunday not Saturday, I know it's not much difference but was having mild af type cramps and thought they where not as string as the normal ones I get 3 days before af but 4 days before so I guess it's normal :cry:
> 
> nooooo!!!!! i don't know if this counts anymore since mine ended in a loss, but i had the exact same af type cramps before the bfp.Click to expand...

Thanks Moter that does still count! X


----------



## Faythe

Thinking of you wonderful ladies today :hugs:

xxx


----------



## moter98

I have decided I just can't handle Roxy (one of our dogs) anymore. I am surrendering her to the Humane Society. She chews on toys, carpet, couches, chairs, rugs, etc. daily. Costing us a fortune in repairs! With having Aden to care for, I just don't have the time to properly train her like I did with Peanut. I feel awful for doing it, but I really think she will be better off with a family that can give her more attention.


----------



## Faythe

I'm sure the decision you've made is for the best all round :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I'm sure the decision you've made is for the best all round :hugs:

I think it is. DH and I have been wanting to do it for awhile, but neither of us has had the heart to. However, the cost of repairs and replacements has gotten so high, that we really just need to do it now. Aden is young enough that he won't be affected much yet. Poor Peanut will be sad and lonely I know, but we will give her lots of love and attention to help her through it. My stress level will go down a lot and I will have enough time to give Aden and Peanut the attention they need. I think Roxy would be perfect for a young couple with no children yet or a family with older children. She is great with kids, but needs someones time to train her properly.


----------



## Faythe

:hugs:


----------



## rooster100

Sounds like your making the most fair decision Moter on everyone. 
Af cramps very strong today. Here we go again :)


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Sounds like your making the most fair decision Moter on everyone.
> Af cramps very strong today. Here we go again :)

Stupid AF! I feel your pain today. Cramps suck.


----------



## moter98

After I sent that last post, I look up and Roxy is chewing on the patio door trim! Another thing to fix.


----------



## Faythe

Spray her with water


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Spray her with water

i never get to her in time. she doesn't understand what she did wrong unless i can catch her right in the act. by the time i get up and get over to her it's to late. we've done this many, many times,lol!


----------



## Tryingmybest

Faythe said:


> Spray her with water

we did this to a cat we had that shred stuff.


----------



## rooster100

Tryingmybest said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Spray her with water
> 
> we did this to a cat we had that shred stuff.Click to expand...

Trying how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet? X


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Spray her with water
> 
> we did this to a cat we had that shred stuff.Click to expand...

We have tried spraying water, spraying everything she chews with bitter apple spray, leaving things out she likes to chew and waiting for her to chew to catch her in the act, giving her plenty of bones and toys to chew in at all times, crating her when we can't watch her, none of these have worked. As soon as my back is turned she's back to chewing again. I have even tried giving her bones with the yummy flavoring in the middle she can lick out. She loves those. So I put one of those down by her, and a chew toy, and what does she pick to chew on...the carpet.:dohh:


----------



## Faythe

Sounds like a nightmare!!!


----------



## rooster100

Pinky and Sarah... Long time no hear! How are you both? :hugs:


----------



## Tryingmybest

rooster100 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Spray her with water
> 
> we did this to a cat we had that shred stuff.Click to expand...
> 
> Trying how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet? XClick to expand...

Hey rooster :hugs:

I first started looking for pregnancy symptoms, I got nothing so waiting on AF symptoms which I've got none either. So empty of nothingness. I tested early (yesterday) BFN. :dohh:


----------



## rooster100

Tryingmybest said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Spray her with water
> 
> we did this to a cat we had that shred stuff.Click to expand...
> 
> Trying how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet? XClick to expand...
> 
> Hey rooster :hugs:
> 
> I first started looking for pregnancy symptoms, I got nothing so waiting on AF symptoms which I've got none either. So empty of nothingness. I tested early (yesterday) BFN. :dohh:Click to expand...

When's yr af due? Mines not due til Sunday. I keep getting stupid shotting pains in my tummy which I always get as a reminder that she WILL come. I feel empty too. I'm too scared to test I can't bare seeing bfn it's like being toutured! I just remember the two beautiful lines I had last May and I can't bare to see the snow white on a bfn x


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Sounds like a nightmare!!!

it is! i went to lay down for a bit...stupid cramps. and in that time she has chewed up one of aden's sippy cups while DH was sitting right there.


----------



## Faythe

Oh my gosh. I would be so angry.


----------



## moter98

I know it's not her fault. She developed these habits before we got her. We have learned our lesson. We will get a young puppy next time when we are ready. That way we can prevent these types of habits from ever forming in the first place. And it won't be till Aden is MUCH older.


----------



## rooster100

how are you feeling today Moter? I am thinking of you x


----------



## moter98

Thanks rooster. Cramps pretty bad today while my body is busy passing everything. Just making it through day by day at this point. Will be glad when it's over with so I don't have the constant reminder. I'm sad but ok now. Ready to get back to PMA and find out whats wrong with me.


----------



## rooster100

girls have you got any idea how to change the profile picture on here? i have been trying to do it for ages and it comes up as changed on the example but then not changed when i write on here?
x


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> girls have you got any idea how to change the profile picture on here? i have been trying to do it for ages and it comes up as changed on the example but then not changed when i write on here?
> x

You have to adjust the size now smaller. Since bnb updated their site, they don't allow pictures with big file sizes.


----------



## rooster100

oh right, dont really know how to do that! will ask dh later when he gets back from football.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> oh right, dont really know how to do that! will ask dh later when he gets back from football.

i have a mac so it may be just a bit different, but here is how i do it. I open up the picture i want, click on Tools in the Menu bar, click on adjust size, then I choose the 640 x 480 size and save it. then i can upload to bnb like normal.


----------



## Faythe

Or you can use photobucket :flower:


----------



## rooster100

i just took an opk test and it was completly negative, having terrible cramps now. Just had a little cry, I know im out again. (sorry Moter i know i shouldnt go on about this after what happened to you :hugs:) I think im just feeling low as my hormones playing up before af x


----------



## Faythe

Awww sorry honey :hugs:

xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> i just took an opk test and it was completly negative, having terrible cramps now. Just had a little cry, I know im out again. (sorry Moter i know i shouldnt go on about this after what happened to you :hugs:) I think im just feeling low as my hormones playing up before af x

hey, don't you worry about me! i'm just fine. this is your place to rant and let it all out! just know that an OPK will NOT show positive until AFTER an HPT will, so it doesn't mean anything. so sorry you think Af is coming. hope she stays away for you.


----------



## Tryingmybest

balls I've started spotting


----------



## Tryingmybest

surely if I was even a teeny bit pregnant yesterdays test would of said something?


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> i just took an opk test and it was completly negative, having terrible cramps now. Just had a little cry, I know im out again. (sorry Moter i know i shouldnt go on about this after what happened to you :hugs:) I think im just feeling low as my hormones playing up before af x
> 
> hey, don't you worry about me! i'm just fine. this is your place to rant and let it all out! just know that an OPK will NOT show positive until AFTER an HPT will, so it doesn't mean anything. so sorry you think Af is coming. hope she stays away for you.Click to expand...

thanks Tina, thats a little reassuring. :blush:
I guess cause i have had a few days off with this sickness and not been able to do anything, i feel i have gone nuts and focused only on this!
I have such bad cramps now i know she is on her way.anyway fingers crossed for us both for May (I got a BFP last May so maybe thats a lucky month...or not!)


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> i just took an opk test and it was completly negative, having terrible cramps now. Just had a little cry, I know im out again. (sorry Moter i know i shouldnt go on about this after what happened to you :hugs:) I think im just feeling low as my hormones playing up before af x
> 
> hey, don't you worry about me! i'm just fine. this is your place to rant and let it all out! just know that an OPK will NOT show positive until AFTER an HPT will, so it doesn't mean anything. so sorry you think Af is coming. hope she stays away for you.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Tina, thats a little reassuring. :blush:
> I guess cause i have had a few days off with this sickness and not been able to do anything, i feel i have gone nuts and focused only on this!
> I have such bad cramps now i know she is on her way.anyway fingers crossed for us both for May (I got a BFP last May so maybe thats a lucky month...or not!)Click to expand...

yeah, it's harder when you have too much time to think about it. FX May is a good month. all i know is, so far April sucks


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> balls I've started spotting

sorry, trying.


----------



## rooster100

Yes April does SUCK! im sooo sorry Trying :cry:
its just awful. Im getting awful af cramps so i will join you in the wonderful world of the wicked witch. xxxx :hugs: xxxx :hugs: xxxx :hugs: xxxx:hugs: xxxx


----------



## moter98

One thing I am very thankful for is my DH. Prior to just a month ago, he wasn't all gung ho on TTC. He has turned over a new leaf and really positive and wanting another baby. He's been so supportive and helpful lately. I've really needed that.


----------



## moter98

Roxy is now gone and hope a nice family finds her. Seems this is the week of goodbyes.


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> Roxy is now gone and hope a nice family finds her. Seems this is the week of goodbyes.

sorry to hear that :cry: i didnt realise it would happen that quickly!
Im sure she will go to a lovely family :winkwink: x


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Roxy is now gone and hope a nice family finds her. Seems this is the week of goodbyes.
> 
> sorry to hear that :cry: i didnt realise it would happen that quickly!
> Im sure she will go to a lovely family :winkwink: xClick to expand...

yes, they had a opening at 1pm so DH brought her in. i keep checking their website already to see if they've put her picture up yet.


----------



## rooster100

Let us know the link for the website when she does go up so I can see her. Xx


----------



## moter98

Here is the link. Her info is up, but not a picture yet. It's roxy in case you forgot 

https://www.tricountyhumanesociety.org/find-a-pet/find-a-dog


----------



## moter98

Pinky and Sarah, how are you? Haven't heard from you in awhile.


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> Here is the link. Her info is up, but not a picture yet. It's roxy in case you forgot
> 
> https://www.tricountyhumanesociety.org/find-a-pet/find-a-dog

Oh yeah I see it, I remembered her name!! Will keep an eye on it to see the pic :)


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> Pinky and Sarah, how are you? Haven't heard from you in awhile.

Yeah I was saying that the other day! Where are they? They have disappeared! Xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Here is the link. Her info is up, but not a picture yet. It's roxy in case you forgot
> 
> https://www.tricountyhumanesociety.org/find-a-pet/find-a-dog
> 
> Oh yeah I see it, I remembered her name!! Will keep an eye on it to see the pic :)Click to expand...

I hope someone really good with animals gets her. And I hope she doesn't chew up their whole house!


----------



## rooster100

DH he is on the phone to the MIL, even slightly hearing her voice annoys me a little!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Pinky and Sarah, how are you? Haven't heard from you in awhile.
> 
> Yeah I was saying that the other day! Where are they? They have disappeared! XxClick to expand...

I know! I used to have pages to catch up on this thread. Now there's not so many posts anymore.


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Pinky and Sarah, how are you? Haven't heard from you in awhile.
> 
> Yeah I was saying that the other day! Where are they? They have disappeared! XxClick to expand...
> 
> I know! I used to have pages to catch up on this thread. Now there's not so many posts anymore.Click to expand...

Just us two yapping away :winkwink:


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Pinky and Sarah, how are you? Haven't heard from you in awhile.
> 
> Yeah I was saying that the other day! Where are they? They have disappeared! XxClick to expand...
> 
> I know! I used to have pages to catch up on this thread. Now there's not so many posts anymore.Click to expand...
> 
> Just us two yapping away :winkwink:Click to expand...

Lol! Yep.


----------



## moter98

It's been so quiet here this afternoon. It's amazing the difference it makes with Roxy gone. We can get rid of the baby gate too. We dont need it up for Aden anymore, just to keep roxy off the carpet.


----------



## Tryingmybest

cramping. Just watched an autistic programme about a school in America. Was really upsetting. I see characteristics in my own son in those kids. Need a diagnosis before I can get real help. 

Hope Roxy finds a good home.


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Pinky and Sarah... Long time no hear! How are you both? :hugs:

Hi girls

Ive been around and In did post a few messages for Tina the other day

IVe had a few personal problems which meant I was out for a whole cycle and now just waiting for AF to show so i can start again - today would be 12dpo so af should have shown today

Im not very good at pretending im ok when im not so it was better for me to stay away from BnB while I was having a "break"

Anyway, 
Trying - im sorry your spotting but im hoping its not af coming

Rooster - fingers crossed for you - ignore the cramps

Tina - hope your on the mend and will come back stronger

Fayther - hope you and bump are ok


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> DH he is on the phone to the MIL, even slightly hearing her voice annoys me a little!

Haha! I've heard so many MIL horror stories. I lucked out and got a fantastic MIL


----------



## rooster100

Never thought I would say this but I hope af hurries up for u pinky so you can start again. Hope your ok and welcome back xx


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> cramping. Just watched an autistic programme about a school in America. Was really upsetting. I see characteristics in my own son in those kids. Need a diagnosis before I can get real help.
> 
> Hope Roxy finds a good home.

I think they have to be 6 before they can make a definitive diagnosis? I know why you mean though. I am always watching Aden for signs. At this point, I don't think he is, or if he is, he is highly functioning because he very much wants to be around me all the time, he makes eye contact, smiles at me, lots of hugs and kisses.


----------



## Pinky32

thanks rach - this had been the longest month ever for so many reasons

Glad when af hits and it ends the crappy month


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Pinky and Sarah... Long time no hear! How are you both? :hugs:
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> Ive been around and In did post a few messages for Tina the other day
> 
> IVe had a few personal problems which meant I was out for a whole cycle and now just waiting for AF to show so i can start again - today would be 12dpo so af should have shown today
> 
> Im not very good at pretending im ok when im not so it was better for me to stay away from BnB while I was having a "break"
> 
> Anyway,
> Trying - im sorry your spotting but im hoping its not af coming
> 
> Rooster - fingers crossed for you - ignore the cramps
> 
> Tina - hope your on the mend and will come back stronger
> 
> Fayther - hope you and bump are okClick to expand...

Glad you are back pinky and hope you are feeling better! I am kinda in the same boat as you now, but for a different reason. I'm not sure I will ovulate until I get a proper AF, so just a lot of waiting to do here.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> thanks rach - this had been the longest month ever for so many reasons
> 
> Glad when af hits and it ends the crappy month

:hugs:
I hope things are looking up.


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> thanks rach - this had been the longest month ever for so many reasons
> 
> Glad when af hits and it ends the crappy month

So sorry to hear you had a crappy month, me and Moter were just saying earlier how shit April has been! Bring on Magical May!! X


----------



## Pinky32

i dont live my life by months anymore - just in cycles or two weekly installments

but (fingers crossed) everything is ok now - i just want af to come


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> i dont live my life by months anymore - just in cycles or two weekly installments
> 
> but (fingers crossed) everything is ok now - i just want af to come

I know it's sucks doesn't it? I spent half the day goggling symptoms that I have, even though I know very well af is coming! I was crying today at the laptop cause I though, this is what my life is at the moment. This is all I do and all I care about! I'm sure the feelings mutral! Xx


----------



## moter98

lord knows it's ALL i think about.


----------



## Pinky32

i used to do that but no more

if you google something innocent like a headache you'll come up with one thread saying its caused by stress and the next thread says your dying with a brain tumour - so i stopped looking up symptoms


----------



## moter98

yeah, thats true


----------



## rooster100

The worst thing is as a nurse I spend alot of time telling my patients not to goggle their symptoms/illnesses online and then I go home and do it!! 
Even the other day when I vomited all day I googled 'can you get morning sickness at 10dpo for just one day?' what the hell!? 
I know very well I just had a vomiting bug! Xx


----------



## moter98

we all have done it. it's only natural cause we all want to be pregnant so very badly, we want to know if every twinge and cramp and dizzy spell could mean we have a bfp.


----------



## Pinky32

its natural to google even the silliest of things

if i burped i was googling it


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky and Sarah, how are you? Haven't heard from you in awhile.

Hey chick.

Hope youre holding up ok :hugs:

Ive been on a little bnb semi break. Was starting to get down about the not ovulating thing, specially with no pos opk..so needed some time for meself. Turned out it was all ok...i finally got a first ever pos opk! :happydance:

Sorry to hear that youre spotting trying :( And rach I hope that the witch stays away!

Tina..hope this all gets over and done with quickly so you can move onwards. I read that you were going to go straight back in. I dont think you need to take time off with chemicals to let things get back to normal so if you feel emotionally ready then you should! :hugs:

Hope youre all ok!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Here is the link. Her info is up, but not a picture yet. It's roxy in case you forgot
> 
> https://www.tricountyhumanesociety.org/find-a-pet/find-a-dog
> 
> Oh yeah I see it, I remembered her name!! Will keep an eye on it to see the pic :)Click to expand...
> 
> I hope someone really good with animals gets her. And I hope she doesn't chew up their whole house!Click to expand...

How old is she tina? Dogs tend to go through the chewing stage till they hit around 2 and then calms down..if they are a chewy type dog that is! I know how frustrating it can be though. A past springer of ours destroyed all he could get his hands on. Including eating through a wooden step on the staircase. And 6 months of contraception pill lol. 

The one we got now was abugger too. Used to pull wallpaper off the walls, ate through countless remote controls, glasses (eye type), swallowed a 13inch choker chain, pegs, knickers, rubber gloves..pebbles the size that would fit in the palm of your hand...oh...and my favourite...just last month he swallowed a dead rat. Hole. Fun times!

im sure she will find a loving home. Hope peanut relaxes to the solo life fast!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Pinky and Sarah, how are you? Haven't heard from you in awhile.
> 
> Yeah I was saying that the other day! Where are they? They have disappeared! XxClick to expand...
> 
> I know! I used to have pages to catch up on this thread. Now there's not so many posts anymore.Click to expand...

Omg charlotte...did you read this? I think they calling us the spamming ones!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Tryingmybest said:


> cramping. Just watched an autistic programme about a school in America. Was really upsetting. I see characteristics in my own son in those kids. Need a diagnosis before I can get real help.
> 
> Hope Roxy finds a good home.

I hope that you find the help you need soon honey. It must be very hard for you trying to handle a sitiuation that hasnt been explained yet. Youre brave :hugs:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Pinky and Sarah, how are you? Haven't heard from you in awhile.
> 
> Hey chick.
> 
> Hope youre holding up ok :hugs:
> 
> Ive been on a little bnb semi break. Was starting to get down about the not ovulating thing, specially with no pos opk..so needed some time for meself. Turned out it was all ok...i finally got a first ever pos opk! :happydance:
> 
> Sorry to hear that youre spotting trying :( And rach I hope that the witch stays away!
> 
> Tina..hope this all gets over and done with quickly so you can move onwards. I read that you were going to go straight back in. I dont think you need to take time off with chemicals to let things get back to normal so if you feel emotionally ready then you should! :hugs:
> 
> Hope youre all ok!Click to expand...

OMG Sarah, woohoo for a positive OPK! get to BD'ing girl. :thumbup:

I do believe most Dr's like you to take time off because it makes it more difficult to date the pregnancy. They did tell me to wait till proper AF the first time, but in that situation it took me a little over 3 weeks to pass everything and my hcg numbers got up to 226. this time my numbers never went up to even 25 and the nurse didn't tell me I had to wait so i'm not going to. It took me 9 cycles last time anyways, so the liklihood of a bfp is slim anyways. i do feel emotionally ready. i figure i will have plenty of time to mourn while TTC along the way. i may not even Ov until i get a proper AF anyway.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> DH he is on the phone to the MIL, even slightly hearing her voice annoys me a little!
> 
> Haha! I've heard so many MIL horror stories. I lucked out and got a fantastic MILClick to expand...

Me too...mine hugged me every time she saw me. Shes even sent me clothes and stuff over from sweden...matt was starting to pout that he didnt get anything haha :D


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Here is the link. Her info is up, but not a picture yet. It's roxy in case you forgot
> 
> https://www.tricountyhumanesociety.org/find-a-pet/find-a-dog
> 
> Oh yeah I see it, I remembered her name!! Will keep an eye on it to see the pic :)Click to expand...
> 
> I hope someone really good with animals gets her. And I hope she doesn't chew up their whole house!Click to expand...
> 
> How old is she tina? Dogs tend to go through the chewing stage till they hit around 2 and then calms down..if they are a chewy type dog that is! I know how frustrating it can be though. A past springer of ours destroyed all he could get his hands on. Including eating through a wooden step on the staircase. And 6 months of contraception pill lol.
> 
> The one we got now was abugger too. Used to pull wallpaper off the walls, ate through countless remote controls, glasses (eye type), swallowed a 13inch choker chain, pegs, knickers, rubber gloves..pebbles the size that would fit in the palm of your hand...oh...and my favourite...just last month he swallowed a dead rat. Hole. Fun times!
> 
> im sure she will find a loving home. Hope peanut relaxes to the solo life fast!Click to expand...

she is 1 year and 3 months. our peanut never chewed like this. maybe on socks and slippers, but a little bitter apple spray for a week took care of it for good. with roxy, nothing worked. i literally find something EVERYDAY that she has chewed on. the replacements costs are just too much and i don't have the time to properly train her. wish it were different, but i think she will be happier elsewhere.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Pinky and Sarah, how are you? Haven't heard from you in awhile.
> 
> Yeah I was saying that the other day! Where are they? They have disappeared! XxClick to expand...
> 
> I know! I used to have pages to catch up on this thread. Now there's not so many posts anymore.Click to expand...
> 
> Omg charlotte...did you read this? I think they calling us the spamming ones!!!Click to expand...

Hahaha! I only meant that with all of us posting, there were so many more posts to read!!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Pinky and Sarah... Long time no hear! How are you both? :hugs:
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> Ive been around and In did post a few messages for Tina the other day
> 
> IVe had a few personal problems which meant I was out for a whole cycle and now just waiting for AF to show so i can start again - today would be 12dpo so af should have shown today
> 
> Im not very good at pretending im ok when im not so it was better for me to stay away from BnB while I was having a "break"
> 
> Anyway,
> Trying - im sorry your spotting but im hoping its not af coming
> 
> Rooster - fingers crossed for you - ignore the cramps
> 
> Tina - hope your on the mend and will come back stronger
> 
> Fayther - hope you and bump are okClick to expand...
> 
> Glad you are back pinky and hope you are feeling better! I am kinda in the same boat as you now, but for a different reason. I'm not sure I will ovulate until I get a proper AF, so just a lot of waiting to do here.Click to expand...

From what I understand from chemicals...as your hcg is already starting to fall before normal af due..it tends to trigger a normal af anyway...so you should ovulate normally. The reason i was told is that when you have a chemical, your body is going through the normal motions that it would with af. With a longer running miscarriage, your body has fully stopped af because of the rapidly rising hcg, and thus you will get the mc bleeding...but not the af bleeding. So the doctors told me that id stop bleeding but then start bleeding again once my hcg reached zero. 

I think thats why you ov after bleeds with chemicals, but not always with established pregnancies


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i dont live my life by months anymore - just in cycles or two weekly installments
> 
> but (fingers crossed) everything is ok now - i just want af to come
> 
> I know it's sucks doesn't it? I spent half the day goggling symptoms that I have, even though I know very well af is coming! I was crying today at the laptop cause I though, this is what my life is at the moment. This is all I do and all I care about! I'm sure the feelings mutral! XxClick to expand...

The problem is youre in a vicsious circle.

What im about to say...I say with no malice in my heart and only support.

The most common reason for having issues ttc is stress. Flat out panic. That somethings wrong...that we arent timing things right...what all our symptoms mean.

Best advice I can give you is this. Stop.

Dont google symptoms. Theres no real symptoms at the end of the day if you think about it. For the first week things are still travelling. Then it takes days for hcg to start being in your system. By the time any symptoms start...youll have your bfp.

I know what its like chick. Ive been going for soooo many cycles googling af type pains or this or that to try and justify some extra hope. Truth is...all you can really do is have hope and faith that it will come. 

But...im a firm believer now that you have to give your body the best possible chance. you need to let it do the things its built to do...and try and separate your mind from the physicals :)


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Pinky and Sarah... Long time no hear! How are you both? :hugs:
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> Ive been around and In did post a few messages for Tina the other day
> 
> IVe had a few personal problems which meant I was out for a whole cycle and now just waiting for AF to show so i can start again - today would be 12dpo so af should have shown today
> 
> Im not very good at pretending im ok when im not so it was better for me to stay away from BnB while I was having a "break"
> 
> Anyway,
> Trying - im sorry your spotting but im hoping its not af coming
> 
> Rooster - fingers crossed for you - ignore the cramps
> 
> Tina - hope your on the mend and will come back stronger
> 
> Fayther - hope you and bump are okClick to expand...
> 
> Glad you are back pinky and hope you are feeling better! I am kinda in the same boat as you now, but for a different reason. I'm not sure I will ovulate until I get a proper AF, so just a lot of waiting to do here.Click to expand...
> 
> From what I understand from chemicals...as your hcg is already starting to fall before normal af due..it tends to trigger a normal af anyway...so you should ovulate normally. The reason i was told is that when you have a chemical, your body is going through the normal motions that it would with af. With a longer running miscarriage, your body has fully stopped af because of the rapidly rising hcg, and thus you will get the mc bleeding...but not the af bleeding. So the doctors told me that id stop bleeding but then start bleeding again once my hcg reached zero.
> 
> I think thats why you ov after bleeds with chemicals, but not always with established pregnanciesClick to expand...

oh, they never explained it to me. i wonder if my first was not a chemical then? i did start spotting on and off for 3 weeks, then finally had heavy for a few days and hpt's FINALLY went negative. it took forever. this time, my tests kept getting lighter and actually went negative BEFORE i started bleeding. and it's been very heavy with clots so i think it's passing everything. sorry, hope that wasn't TMI! if i hadn't tested, i just would have thought i was 2 days late.


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Pinky and Sarah, how are you? Haven't heard from you in awhile.
> 
> Yeah I was saying that the other day! Where are they? They have disappeared! XxClick to expand...
> 
> I know! I used to have pages to catch up on this thread. Now there's not so many posts anymore.Click to expand...
> 
> Omg charlotte...did you read this? I think they calling us the spamming ones!!!Click to expand...

says the girl who just spammed about 5 posts in a row


----------



## Faythe

Morning ladies.

Just dropping by to say I am thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy shes here!!!!

Shes very light but hopefully will get heavier thru the day but im happy on 2 counts

1. Its Friday which means I will ov around monday week (football night) 

2. Im 13DPO - thats the longest post ov ive ever gone!!!! Could mean my LP has finally lengthened

Can I get a wooooooooooooooop woooooooooooop


----------



## Faythe

Woop woop! :wohoo:


----------



## Pinky32

God I love a woooooop woooooop

I ordered some really sexy shoes for my foot fetish OH so hopefully they will do the trick when needed :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

Um, pics?!!


----------



## Pinky32

bear in mind im 5'10" and these are a 5" heel lol
 



Attached Files:







shoes.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Faythe

Love 'em! :D :D

My ex had a shoe fetish and would do unspeakable things in them lol


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Love 'em! :D :D
> 
> My ex had a shoe fetish and would do unspeakable things in them lol

:blush: he did ask if he could do unspeakable things on a pair of boots

my OH is more into feet - I hadnt realised I could do certain things with my feet!!!!! :wacko:

He loves my jewellery too - I have 7 ankle chains and two toe rings


----------



## Faythe

Haha awesome!

I love heels but canny wear 'em


----------



## Pinky32

me neither :rofl: being so tall ive never worn them

but i can open the door in these (and only these) and toddle to the bedroom


----------



## Faythe

Ooooer kinkeh!!

Bet your OH loves it :D :D


----------



## Pinky32

fingers crossed he does lol


----------



## Faythe

I'm sure he will hon ;)


----------



## Pinky32

the only thing is, im not very confident - so when i open the door no matter what his reaction is, ive still got to just stand there feeling a fool while he puts his keys n phone etc down and take off football boots and shin pads etc - all the time feeling less confident


----------



## Faythe

Open the door, let him see and then walk away to go pour yourself a drink whilst he sorts himself out?


----------



## Pinky32

ooooh now thats a good idea!!!!

thank you


----------



## Pinky32

why couldnt i think of that


----------



## Faythe

Because we're donuts and often don't think of these things ourselves, PMSL!


----------



## Pinky32

oooooh im an iced ring donut!!!! with pink icing! and sprinklers


----------



## Faythe

I could eat a donut right now.


----------



## Pinky32

yeah but your allowed


----------



## Faythe

I don't have any, anyway.

I do have chocolate cake though!! :D


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl: for breakfast?


----------



## Faythe

Nah lol!

I had cheerios but might have a nice decaff brew and some choccy cake.

Just got through my pre-loved bambino mio prefolds and covers. VERY chuffed. Paid (or should I say, I will pay the lady once this dude on eBay pays me) £12 (4.41 was postage) and have a tonne of prefolds and covers.

I was quite daunted at the thought of prefolds but just seen how easy they are to do and I am totally in love :D :D


----------



## Pinky32

i have no idea what a prefold is


----------



## Faythe

Basically just a bit of cloth that you fold up as the inner absorbant part of the nappy, and just use a cover over the top. Google Bambino Mio :)


----------



## Pinky32

ahhhhhhh ok


----------



## Faythe

Look super easy to use! Want to get some newborn wool soakers/longies too so can use these prefolds with them :)

Just need to save more pennies to buy some wool soakers.


----------



## Pinky32

its exciting shopping around and getting what you want


----------



## Faythe

Seen some nice wool soakers on Etsy with matching babylegs too. Not cheap, though.

Think I might get an outfit in each gender as 'first' outfit after being born and just sell the one that doesn't apply lol.

Seen a cute wool longsie with matching hat, and a cotton tee that looks ADORABLE. Plus means can use a newborn fitted nappy underneath.


----------



## Pinky32

oooh good idea


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, glad to see your back on track pinky!! Woop woop!! X


----------



## Faythe

Sorry, I just realised all this baby talk probably isn't best right now.

Sorry ladies x


----------



## rooster100

That's ok faythe we don't Mind hearing about you! X


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy shes here!!!!
> 
> Shes very light but hopefully will get heavier thru the day but im happy on 2 counts
> 
> 1. Its Friday which means I will ov around monday week (football night)
> 
> 2. Im 13DPO - thats the longest post ov ive ever gone!!!! Could mean my LP has finally lengthened
> 
> Can I get a wooooooooooooooop woooooooooooop

woop! that's great news!!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> bear in mind im 5'10" and these are a 5" heel lol

if i wore those i would look like the unsexiest woman in the world. i would probably break an ankle and fall flat on my face,lol!


----------



## Faythe

Are you sure?

I don't want to be like rubbing salt in the wounds 'ya know?

I know what it's like to be on the other side of the fence

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Look super easy to use! Want to get some newborn wool soakers/longies too so can use these prefolds with them :)
> 
> Just need to save more pennies to buy some wool soakers.

i have no idea what you are talking about, but it sounds like fun!


----------



## Faythe

Just google wool newborn soakers or longies :D

You will be overcome by cuteness


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Sorry, I just realised all this baby talk probably isn't best right now.
> 
> Sorry ladies x

nonsense! i LOVE to talk babies at any time. you are always welcome here to talk about shrimpette.


----------



## moter98

now this is more like it! woke up this morning and had pages to catch up on.


----------



## Faythe

Yay, love you ladies :hugs:

You know I am supposed to be doing housework.....


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Just google wool newborn soakers or longies :D
> 
> You will be overcome by cuteness

oh they are adorable!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Yay, love you ladies :hugs:
> 
> You know I am supposed to be doing housework.....

meh, housework will still be there tomorrow! i'm supposed to be at work,lol! took the day off.


----------



## rooster100

How are you feeling today Moter? 
Afm the cramps are getting alot worse I wish she would just show her ugly face do I can get on with the next cycle!


----------



## Faythe

Put your feet up Tina! :D


----------



## rooster100

Don't worry about talking about it faythe! You spent ages on this never ending touturous side! We know you worked hard for that little baby so of course you can talk about it! I know you know how we all feel :)


----------



## Faythe

Thanks hon, means alot :hugs:


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> How are you feeling today Moter?
> Afm the cramps are getting alot worse I wish she would just show her ugly face do I can get on with the next cycle!

i'm much better today. not much for cramps today and everything seems to be dying down now. still haven't heard from the nurse about an appt. i'm gonna call the original nurse i spoke and see if she can get the ball rolling for me. i am so impatient now to get an appt date locked down. i just want to move forward already!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Put your feet up Tina! :D

funny you say that, that's exactly what i'm doing right now.


----------



## moter98

well, that was fast. i guess all i had to do was speak to the right nurse to get an appt. i'm scheduled for may 9th, the earliest available appt. sucks that i have to wait 3 weeks, but i knew his wait time is long, i always have to schedule a routine physical 3 months in advance! feels good to know help is on the way.


----------



## Faythe

Yay for appointment! That's not too far away either :D


----------



## rooster100

May the 9th is very good! I was given an appointment in jan for my f/s and that's July 12th.
Just had my eyebrows waxed abc I thought af was going to hit when I was lying there! Luckerly it didn't. Have terrible cramps now and I feel they are also in my kidneys!


----------



## Faythe

Does it hurt having them waxed?


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Yay for appointment! That's not too far away either :D

19 days and counting!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> May the 9th is very good! I was given an appointment in jan for my f/s and that's July 12th.
> Just had my eyebrows waxed abc I thought af was going to hit when I was lying there! Luckerly it didn't. Have terrible cramps now and I feel they are also in my kidneys!

oh my, that's a long wait! i guess i am really lucky to get an appt so quickly then.
stupid, stupid cramps!


----------



## moter98

if i do indeed ovulate this cycle roughly around the same time, my appt may work out perfectly to get a 21 day progesterone test - or right around that day anyway. unless is they need the cd3 blood before the 21 day blood. then i would have to wait.


----------



## Faythe

oh my gawd - jusy found a REALLY old picture of me on a camera that I've just sold. Wow.


----------



## moter98

is it good or bad? i sometimes look back at old photos and wonder what i was thinking, lol!


----------



## Faythe

It's not bad but I really do look so young. And my hair was blonde!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> It's not bad but I really do look so young. And my hair was blonde!

blonde! cool


----------



## Faythe

I miss the blonde hair now I've seen a picture lol


----------



## moter98

I love being blonde and always end up going back to it.


----------



## Faythe

So tempted to do the same.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> So tempted to do the same.

well, blondes do have more fun.........


----------



## Faythe

Or so everyone is told hehe


----------



## moter98

:rofl:


----------



## Faythe

Man I am going fluff mad. I think I am obsessed.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Pinky and Sarah... Long time no hear! How are you both? :hugs:
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> Ive been around and In did post a few messages for Tina the other day
> 
> IVe had a few personal problems which meant I was out for a whole cycle and now just waiting for AF to show so i can start again - today would be 12dpo so af should have shown today
> 
> Im not very good at pretending im ok when im not so it was better for me to stay away from BnB while I was having a "break"
> 
> Anyway,
> Trying - im sorry your spotting but im hoping its not af coming
> 
> Rooster - fingers crossed for you - ignore the cramps
> 
> Tina - hope your on the mend and will come back stronger
> 
> Fayther - hope you and bump are okClick to expand...
> 
> Glad you are back pinky and hope you are feeling better! I am kinda in the same boat as you now, but for a different reason. I'm not sure I will ovulate until I get a proper AF, so just a lot of waiting to do here.Click to expand...
> 
> From what I understand from chemicals...as your hcg is already starting to fall before normal af due..it tends to trigger a normal af anyway...so you should ovulate normally. The reason i was told is that when you have a chemical, your body is going through the normal motions that it would with af. With a longer running miscarriage, your body has fully stopped af because of the rapidly rising hcg, and thus you will get the mc bleeding...but not the af bleeding. So the doctors told me that id stop bleeding but then start bleeding again once my hcg reached zero.
> 
> I think thats why you ov after bleeds with chemicals, but not always with established pregnanciesClick to expand...
> 
> oh, they never explained it to me. i wonder if my first was not a chemical then? i did start spotting on and off for 3 weeks, then finally had heavy for a few days and hpt's FINALLY went negative. it took forever. this time, my tests kept getting lighter and actually went negative BEFORE i started bleeding. and it's been very heavy with clots so i think it's passing everything. sorry, hope that wasn't TMI! if i hadn't tested, i just would have thought i was 2 days late.Click to expand...

Sorry if this is hard to read but:

I do think this one was a chemical. Checmicals are typically eggs that met sperm but didnt implant completely, normally down to chromosonal issues etc so were not healthy dividing cells. But because its attempting implantation and is trying to divide also..it releases hcg. But as you know..that hcg does drop since it cannot implant as its not a healthy embryo.

It sounds like the first one was probably a loss. If your hcg got to the 250s then it had implanted etc :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy shes here!!!!
> 
> Shes very light but hopefully will get heavier thru the day but im happy on 2 counts
> 
> 1. Its Friday which means I will ov around monday week (football night)
> 
> 2. Im 13DPO - thats the longest post ov ive ever gone!!!! Could mean my LP has finally lengthened
> 
> Can I get a wooooooooooooooop woooooooooooop

You can have a million wooop wooooopps!!!! Very happy for you love!! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> me neither :rofl: being so tall ive never worn them
> 
> but i can open the door in these (and only these) and toddle to the bedroom

Id just practice the toddling if i were you..last thing you wanna do is wobble over on them and faceplant the floor hehe :D


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> the only thing is, im not very confident - so when i open the door no matter what his reaction is, ive still got to just stand there feeling a fool while he puts his keys n phone etc down and take off football boots and shin pads etc - all the time feeling less confident

Buzz him up...leave the door slightly ajar...tell him to meet you in the bedroom :D


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> oooooh im an iced ring donut!!!! with pink icing! and sprinklers

Im hungry now.

I love those :( :cry:


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I could eat a donut right now.

U not the only one!!

And...HAPPY 17 WEEKS!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Faythe

Thank you!! :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> How are you feeling today Moter?
> Afm the cramps are getting alot worse I wish she would just show her ugly face do I can get on with the next cycle!

Nope...shes not coming!! :nope:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> well, that was fast. i guess all i had to do was speak to the right nurse to get an appt. i'm scheduled for may 9th, the earliest available appt. sucks that i have to wait 3 weeks, but i knew his wait time is long, i always have to schedule a routine physical 3 months in advance! feels good to know help is on the way.

Thats good news Tina :) The time will pass fast...and also gives you time to work out what you want to say and what your expectations are for the appointments and beyond.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> May the 9th is very good! I was given an appointment in jan for my f/s and that's July 12th.
> Just had my eyebrows waxed abc I thought af was going to hit when I was lying there! Luckerly it didn't. Have terrible cramps now and I feel they are also in my kidneys!
> 
> oh my, that's a long wait! i guess i am really lucky to get an appt so quickly then.
> stupid, stupid cramps!Click to expand...

I heard someone say there was a 6month waiting list on fertility specialists so..if you think its a long wait...remember this thought....youll be 5 months in when i go for my first hehe :) x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> if i do indeed ovulate this cycle roughly around the same time, my appt may work out perfectly to get a 21 day progesterone test - or right around that day anyway. unless is they need the cd3 blood before the 21 day blood. then i would have to wait.

Your cd21 can be taken before the cd3. Infact they do it that way around here anyway. The cd3 will confirm ovarian reserve. CD21 your hormones post ov.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Pinky and Sarah... Long time no hear! How are you both? :hugs:
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> Ive been around and In did post a few messages for Tina the other day
> 
> IVe had a few personal problems which meant I was out for a whole cycle and now just waiting for AF to show so i can start again - today would be 12dpo so af should have shown today
> 
> Im not very good at pretending im ok when im not so it was better for me to stay away from BnB while I was having a "break"
> 
> Anyway,
> Trying - im sorry your spotting but im hoping its not af coming
> 
> Rooster - fingers crossed for you - ignore the cramps
> 
> Tina - hope your on the mend and will come back stronger
> 
> Fayther - hope you and bump are okClick to expand...
> 
> Glad you are back pinky and hope you are feeling better! I am kinda in the same boat as you now, but for a different reason. I'm not sure I will ovulate until I get a proper AF, so just a lot of waiting to do here.Click to expand...
> 
> From what I understand from chemicals...as your hcg is already starting to fall before normal af due..it tends to trigger a normal af anyway...so you should ovulate normally. The reason i was told is that when you have a chemical, your body is going through the normal motions that it would with af. With a longer running miscarriage, your body has fully stopped af because of the rapidly rising hcg, and thus you will get the mc bleeding...but not the af bleeding. So the doctors told me that id stop bleeding but then start bleeding again once my hcg reached zero.
> 
> I think thats why you ov after bleeds with chemicals, but not always with established pregnanciesClick to expand...
> 
> oh, they never explained it to me. i wonder if my first was not a chemical then? i did start spotting on and off for 3 weeks, then finally had heavy for a few days and hpt's FINALLY went negative. it took forever. this time, my tests kept getting lighter and actually went negative BEFORE i started bleeding. and it's been very heavy with clots so i think it's passing everything. sorry, hope that wasn't TMI! if i hadn't tested, i just would have thought i was 2 days late.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry if this is hard to read but:
> 
> I do think this one was a chemical. Checmicals are typically eggs that met sperm but didnt implant completely, normally down to chromosonal issues etc so were not healthy dividing cells. But because its attempting implantation and is trying to divide also..it releases hcg. But as you know..that hcg does drop since it cannot implant as its not a healthy embryo.
> 
> It sounds like the first one was probably a loss. If your hcg got to the 250s then it had implanted etc :hugs:Click to expand...

no it's not hard to hear! i know this one was a chemical, i had just always thought the first one was too. but my numbers were rising a bit before falling. they only rose by about 50% though for a week and half, then fell. however, even with the first one i got a late positive, then started spotting very next day, only my numbers kept increasing. it was a very confusing time. at least this time it was pretty cut and dried and hopefully won't interrupt my cycle too much


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Thank you!! :hugs:

Its making me bloody dizzy how fast its going. It will be baby pics soon!!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Pinky and Sarah... Long time no hear! How are you both? :hugs:
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> Ive been around and In did post a few messages for Tina the other day
> 
> IVe had a few personal problems which meant I was out for a whole cycle and now just waiting for AF to show so i can start again - today would be 12dpo so af should have shown today
> 
> Im not very good at pretending im ok when im not so it was better for me to stay away from BnB while I was having a "break"
> 
> Anyway,
> Trying - im sorry your spotting but im hoping its not af coming
> 
> Rooster - fingers crossed for you - ignore the cramps
> 
> Tina - hope your on the mend and will come back stronger
> 
> Fayther - hope you and bump are okClick to expand...
> 
> Glad you are back pinky and hope you are feeling better! I am kinda in the same boat as you now, but for a different reason. I'm not sure I will ovulate until I get a proper AF, so just a lot of waiting to do here.Click to expand...
> 
> From what I understand from chemicals...as your hcg is already starting to fall before normal af due..it tends to trigger a normal af anyway...so you should ovulate normally. The reason i was told is that when you have a chemical, your body is going through the normal motions that it would with af. With a longer running miscarriage, your body has fully stopped af because of the rapidly rising hcg, and thus you will get the mc bleeding...but not the af bleeding. So the doctors told me that id stop bleeding but then start bleeding again once my hcg reached zero.
> 
> I think thats why you ov after bleeds with chemicals, but not always with established pregnanciesClick to expand...
> 
> oh, they never explained it to me. i wonder if my first was not a chemical then? i did start spotting on and off for 3 weeks, then finally had heavy for a few days and hpt's FINALLY went negative. it took forever. this time, my tests kept getting lighter and actually went negative BEFORE i started bleeding. and it's been very heavy with clots so i think it's passing everything. sorry, hope that wasn't TMI! if i hadn't tested, i just would have thought i was 2 days late.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry if this is hard to read but:
> 
> I do think this one was a chemical. Checmicals are typically eggs that met sperm but didnt implant completely, normally down to chromosonal issues etc so were not healthy dividing cells. But because its attempting implantation and is trying to divide also..it releases hcg. But as you know..that hcg does drop since it cannot implant as its not a healthy embryo.
> 
> It sounds like the first one was probably a loss. If your hcg got to the 250s then it had implanted etc :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> no it's not hard to hear! i know this one was a chemical, i had just always thought the first one was too. but my numbers were rising a bit before falling. they only rose by about 50% though for a week and half, then fell. however, even with the first one i got a late positive, then started spotting very next day, only my numbers kept increasing. it was a very confusing time. at least this time it was pretty cut and dried and hopefully won't interrupt my cycle too muchClick to expand...

Yeah it explains why it took longer the last time for things to start and finish. But atleast the one positive from the experience is that with it being a chemical you shouldnt miss out on this next month. :hugs:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if i do indeed ovulate this cycle roughly around the same time, my appt may work out perfectly to get a 21 day progesterone test - or right around that day anyway. unless is they need the cd3 blood before the 21 day blood. then i would have to wait.
> 
> Your cd21 can be taken before the cd3. Infact they do it that way around here anyway. The cd3 will confirm ovarian reserve. CD21 your hormones post ov.Click to expand...

oh good! hope my cycle stays about the same this month then. then i wouldn't have to wait another cycle for that test


----------



## Faythe

I know Sarah! 91 days since getting my BFP!!!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Pinky and Sarah... Long time no hear! How are you both? :hugs:
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> Ive been around and In did post a few messages for Tina the other day
> 
> IVe had a few personal problems which meant I was out for a whole cycle and now just waiting for AF to show so i can start again - today would be 12dpo so af should have shown today
> 
> Im not very good at pretending im ok when im not so it was better for me to stay away from BnB while I was having a "break"
> 
> Anyway,
> Trying - im sorry your spotting but im hoping its not af coming
> 
> Rooster - fingers crossed for you - ignore the cramps
> 
> Tina - hope your on the mend and will come back stronger
> 
> Fayther - hope you and bump are okClick to expand...
> 
> Glad you are back pinky and hope you are feeling better! I am kinda in the same boat as you now, but for a different reason. I'm not sure I will ovulate until I get a proper AF, so just a lot of waiting to do here.Click to expand...
> 
> From what I understand from chemicals...as your hcg is already starting to fall before normal af due..it tends to trigger a normal af anyway...so you should ovulate normally. The reason i was told is that when you have a chemical, your body is going through the normal motions that it would with af. With a longer running miscarriage, your body has fully stopped af because of the rapidly rising hcg, and thus you will get the mc bleeding...but not the af bleeding. So the doctors told me that id stop bleeding but then start bleeding again once my hcg reached zero.
> 
> I think thats why you ov after bleeds with chemicals, but not always with established pregnanciesClick to expand...
> 
> oh, they never explained it to me. i wonder if my first was not a chemical then? i did start spotting on and off for 3 weeks, then finally had heavy for a few days and hpt's FINALLY went negative. it took forever. this time, my tests kept getting lighter and actually went negative BEFORE i started bleeding. and it's been very heavy with clots so i think it's passing everything. sorry, hope that wasn't TMI! if i hadn't tested, i just would have thought i was 2 days late.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry if this is hard to read but:
> 
> I do think this one was a chemical. Checmicals are typically eggs that met sperm but didnt implant completely, normally down to chromosonal issues etc so were not healthy dividing cells. But because its attempting implantation and is trying to divide also..it releases hcg. But as you know..that hcg does drop since it cannot implant as its not a healthy embryo.
> 
> It sounds like the first one was probably a loss. If your hcg got to the 250s then it had implanted etc :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> no it's not hard to hear! i know this one was a chemical, i had just always thought the first one was too. but my numbers were rising a bit before falling. they only rose by about 50% though for a week and half, then fell. however, even with the first one i got a late positive, then started spotting very next day, only my numbers kept increasing. it was a very confusing time. at least this time it was pretty cut and dried and hopefully won't interrupt my cycle too muchClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it explains why it took longer the last time for things to start and finish. But atleast the one positive from the experience is that with it being a chemical you shouldnt miss out on this next month. :hugs:Click to expand...

it actually gives me a bit more hope. at least it was able to implant the first time. i am really curious to know if my delivery complications could be the cause. sometimes a manual removal of a placenta can cause scar tissue. i wonder if it keeps trying to implant on or near scarring. another thing to ask the dr. i think chromosome or hormonal imbalance is more likely, but scarring is also a possibility for me.


----------



## rooster100

Good girls!! 4 pages to catch up on after my afternoon snooze. Was so tired from getting my eyebrows done I had to sleep (it was my first time out the house since getting so sick) 
I have horrible heartburn all day! 
Faythe it doesn't really hurt to get them done and I always think they look good and you don't have to do anything with them for weeks afters! Can't believe it was 91 days since u got yr bfp!! That's crazy! 
Sarah! Yeah yr back!! Where abouts are you in yr cycle!? 
Moter I hope they have answers for you? Maybe they will have to do a lap to see if there is any scar tissue? Xx


----------



## moter98

my guess is they will start with bloods and sa and if that would come back fine, then look for scar tissue. i have never had a d&c and no tools were used during the placenta removal so scar tissue is less likely, but a definite possibility. from what i'm reading, even that can be fixed through surgery so it wouldn't be a huge deal either. would like to just have a simple hormone problem fixed with medication, but a scarring problem would be ok too. as long as they say they can fix whatever it is, i will be happy


----------



## rooster100

Girls I've just realised I'm defo not a POAS-aholic but I'm a symptom checker on the Internet-aholic! I have just looked back on my history on my phone and EVERY symptom possible has been checked and checked again! It's almost halrious! I feel like a lunatic! .....help! X


----------



## Faythe

Step away from Google!!!

x


----------



## rooster100

No! I can't (she says clutching the computer like a mad woman!) x


----------



## Faythe

Do it!!!!

x


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Girls I've just realised I'm defo not a POAS-aholic but I'm a symptom checker on the Internet-aholic! I have just looked back on my history on my phone and EVERY symptom possible has been checked and checked again! It's almost halrious! I feel like a lunatic! .....help! X

yep, you're just as crazy as the rest of us. can't help you cause i'm a POAS-aholic


----------



## rooster100

Just started spotting. Cycle number 12 here we come. Am out having drinkies with friends so Im going to let my hair down! X


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Just started spotting. Cycle number 12 here we come. Am out having drinkies with friends so Im going to let my hair down! X

hey, we are both on cycle #12! cheers to may bfp's!!


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, glad to see your back on track pinky!! Woop woop!! X




moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy shes here!!!!
> 
> Shes very light but hopefully will get heavier thru the day but im happy on 2 counts
> 
> 1. Its Friday which means I will ov around monday week (football night)
> 
> 2. Im 13DPO - thats the longest post ov ive ever gone!!!! Could mean my LP has finally lengthened
> 
> Can I get a wooooooooooooooop woooooooooooop
> 
> woop! that's great news!!!Click to expand...

oooh i do love a woooooop wooooooop



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> bear in mind im 5'10" and these are a 5" heel lol
> 
> if i wore those i would look like the unsexiest woman in the world. i would probably break an ankle and fall flat on my face,lol!Click to expand...

im probably going to end up doing that :rofl:



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> me neither :rofl: being so tall ive never worn them
> 
> but i can open the door in these (and only these) and toddle to the bedroom
> 
> Id just practice the toddling if i were you..last thing you wanna do is wobble over on them and faceplant the floor hehe :DClick to expand...

I'll be rooted to the spot, too scared to move and just say "take me here"



rooster100 said:


> Just started spotting. Cycle number 12 here we come. Am out having drinkies with friends so Im going to let my hair down! X

awwwwww hun:growlmad:


----------



## moter98

I have gone through all of aden's toys and have a pile that he is outgrown for paul to put up in our attic tomorrow. i sorted through all of the chewed up or incomplete toys and got rid of those too since we no longer have a doggy that chews on toys. one whole bag of broken toys and 5 big toys and a few little ones later.....why does he still have a mountain of toys left?! my son has way too many toys.


----------



## Pinky32

Tina - you mean YOU have too many toys :rofl:

Well Ive been a busy girl crocheting, even OH now asks me what Im working on lol
 



Attached Files:







blue outfit.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 1









hooded jumper.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Faythe

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

you think their ok?

the hoodie was meant to be in one colour but i thought it would look nicer two tone


----------



## Faythe

They're lovely!


----------



## Pinky32

I always worry that just cos i like something, other pple might think is horrible


----------



## Faythe

Love them! I would pay you to make me a nappy cover!!!


----------



## Pinky32

lol im not that good!!!

there is another pattern for a nappy cover without legs


----------



## Faythe

You are!!!

I am serious btw! Would you consider making me one if you have any free time?


----------



## Pinky32

yes of course i can - with legs or without?

let me find a pic of ones without legs


----------



## Faythe

I like it with legs! :D

I assume it's made from wool? No ideas on colours for neutral though :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

i havent done this one yet
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Faythe

I prefer with legs :D


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I like it with legs! :D
> 
> I assume it's made from wool? No ideas on colours for neutral though :wacko:

yes its wool

I can do a white one with a lemon or mint green edging and button to match


----------



## Pinky32

i prefer it with legs too


----------



## Faythe

I like the one you've posted on the page before. Can you do two colours? Maybe a nice brown and emerald green? Should be OK for a boy or girl?


----------



## Pinky32

the pic of the one that i did was a two tone wool with blue n white

I cant really do two colours on it unless the cover is one colour and an edging in another


----------



## Faythe

Main colour dark brown, edging in an emerald green? :D


----------



## Pinky32

dark brown is very boy

what about a lighter brown - more like taupe


----------



## Pinky32

lol just thought - dark brown for nappy cover - will look like baby has shit itself :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

Bit like a creamy brown? :thumbup:

Yeah, I like that! :D

You should make some matching babylegs too :blush:


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> lol just thought - dark brown for nappy cover - will look like baby has shit itself :rofl:

PMSL! :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

brown is a hard colour to get hold off and get a nice shade

i have a light creamy (slightly golden) beigy brown but when i try to take a pic of it to show you it looks too light in the pic as my living room is really bright

I dont have a pattern for babylegs to match - only the jumper

the nappy cover and the jumper take a ball of wool each so if you wanted a colour i dont have then you;ll have to wait until i find the wool in the shops


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Tina - you mean YOU have too many toys :rofl:
> 
> Well Ive been a busy girl crocheting, even OH now asks me what Im working on lol

You should start selling these, you could make a business out of it!


----------



## Pinky32

lol noooooooooooooooooo i wouldnt get anything for them

im off out shopping now so have a think about it faythe - no rush

lovin the pic tina x


----------



## moter98

Yes you totally would! Sell em on eBay


----------



## Pinky32

You woukdnt make the cost of the wool back


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> brown is a hard colour to get hold off and get a nice shade
> 
> i have a light creamy (slightly golden) beigy brown but when i try to take a pic of it to show you it looks too light in the pic as my living room is really bright
> 
> I dont have a pattern for babylegs to match - only the jumper
> 
> the nappy cover and the jumper take a ball of wool each so if you wanted a colour i dont have then you;ll have to wait until i find the wool in the shops

The golden beigy brown sounds nice!!! (I was joking about the baby legs hehe)

I'd very much like the jumper too and am in no rush so just let me know how much you'd like and I'll PayPal (gift so no charge to you) it over or can send cash?

x


----------



## moter98

People will pay a lot of money for cute baby clothes. Especially if you make a lot of newborn size.


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> People will pay a lot of money for cute baby clothes. Especially if you make a lot of newborn size.

Seen soakers at £20 + elsewhere. Although not sure how much wool costs!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Good girls!! 4 pages to catch up on after my afternoon snooze. Was so tired from getting my eyebrows done I had to sleep (it was my first time out the house since getting so sick)
> I have horrible heartburn all day!
> Faythe it doesn't really hurt to get them done and I always think they look good and you don't have to do anything with them for weeks afters! Can't believe it was 91 days since u got yr bfp!! That's crazy!
> Sarah! Yeah yr back!! Where abouts are you in yr cycle!?
> Moter I hope they have answers for you? Maybe they will have to do a lap to see if there is any scar tissue? Xx

Hey honey!

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Im post pos opk and waiting to see if i actually dropped an egg :) So waiting for crosshairs! x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> my guess is they will start with bloods and sa and if that would come back fine, then look for scar tissue. i have never had a d&c and no tools were used during the placenta removal so scar tissue is less likely, but a definite possibility. from what i'm reading, even that can be fixed through surgery so it wouldn't be a huge deal either. would like to just have a simple hormone problem fixed with medication, but a scarring problem would be ok too. as long as they say they can fix whatever it is, i will be happy

The thing is there might be absolutely nothing wrong too. The first one was probably a full mc..this last one sounds like a chemical which usually is just down to a wrongly matched egg and sperm. So it might have just been bad luck honey x


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Just started spotting. Cycle number 12 here we come. Am out having drinkies with friends so Im going to let my hair down! X

Awww honey...I hope it stays as just spotting and doesnt turn into af :hugs: x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Tina - you mean YOU have too many toys :rofl:
> 
> Well Ive been a busy girl crocheting, even OH now asks me what Im working on lol

Youre so good at it charlotte!!

And btw...I have to say...I have the bestest friend in the whole world!!! I received a gorgeous package today with the sweetest card in it :) And im now the proud owner of the crochet item on ze left! Complete with matching booties!

I shrieked when I saw it! Best birthday present EVER!! Both matt and i are completely touched and cant wait to make baby now to make this babies first outfit so...I send massive thankyous to future aunty charchar <3 Love you!!!! And THANKYOU!!!

Very special lady you are! xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> brown is a hard colour to get hold off and get a nice shade
> 
> i have a light creamy (slightly golden) beigy brown but when i try to take a pic of it to show you it looks too light in the pic as my living room is really bright
> 
> I dont have a pattern for babylegs to match - only the jumper
> 
> the nappy cover and the jumper take a ball of wool each so if you wanted a colour i dont have then you;ll have to wait until i find the wool in the shops

Thats true actually..brown is sooo hard to find. And when you do its either super dark or super turkey trots shade!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Yes you totally would! Sell em on eBay

I agree. Im serously impressed with her work. And seeing it in the flesh now you can really see how good her tension and stiches are. The pics look awesome but it just doesnt do it justice now i realise!

You should defo try...nothing to lose and everything to gain!

And btw..Id seriously pay for these too btw!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> my guess is they will start with bloods and sa and if that would come back fine, then look for scar tissue. i have never had a d&c and no tools were used during the placenta removal so scar tissue is less likely, but a definite possibility. from what i'm reading, even that can be fixed through surgery so it wouldn't be a huge deal either. would like to just have a simple hormone problem fixed with medication, but a scarring problem would be ok too. as long as they say they can fix whatever it is, i will be happy
> 
> The thing is there might be absolutely nothing wrong too. The first one was probably a full mc..this last one sounds like a chemical which usually is just down to a wrongly matched egg and sperm. So it might have just been bad luck honey xClick to expand...

Yeah, we will find that out soon. Even if they can't find anything wrong I read that 60-70% of couples with unexplained infertility will go on to have a healthy baby.


----------



## sarahuk

Exactly! I think the best way to view it is that you know things are still workng as intended. Sperm and eggs are still meeting. So u dont have to worry about there being any issues with the tubes ur or no ovulating etc. Whatever might or might not be going on, its probably very easily handled...if anything even needs handling at all! x


----------



## Faythe

Afternoon Sarah :)

xx


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> brown is a hard colour to get hold off and get a nice shade
> 
> i have a light creamy (slightly golden) beigy brown but when i try to take a pic of it to show you it looks too light in the pic as my living room is really bright
> 
> I dont have a pattern for babylegs to match - only the jumper
> 
> the nappy cover and the jumper take a ball of wool each so if you wanted a colour i dont have then you;ll have to wait until i find the wool in the shops
> 
> The golden beigy brown sounds nice!!! (I was joking about the baby legs hehe)
> 
> I'd very much like the jumper too and am in no rush so just let me know how much you'd like and I'll PayPal (gift so no charge to you) it over or can send cash?xClick to expand...

no problem, i'll do with two - do you want the little booties to match?

Im adding a pic of a cushion cover in made for my mum - this is the light brown i was talking about but i still think any shade of brown is going to look more like its for a boy

I cant charge you - call it repayment for the tests i never got :rofl: 





moter98 said:


> People will pay a lot of money for cute baby clothes. Especially if you make a lot of newborn size.

Im making newborn jackets, dressess, hats and mittens etc which I will give to my aunty who sells them at the local church fate - all the money goes to the prem unit at the local hospital - ive also made some prem outfits and hats too which she will give to the hospitaln as they always need things - when i used to knit, me and my mum gave our stuff to her to sell and she raised £2,500 - along with my aunties knitted projects and a few other ladies who donated projects too



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Tina - you mean YOU have too many toys :rofl:
> 
> Well Ive been a busy girl crocheting, even OH now asks me what Im working on lol
> 
> Youre so good at it charlotte!!
> 
> And btw...I have to say...I have the bestest friend in the whole world!!! I received a gorgeous package today with the sweetest card in it :) And im now the proud owner of the crochet item on ze left! Complete with matching booties!
> 
> I shrieked when I saw it! Best birthday present EVER!! Both matt and i are completely touched and cant wait to make baby now to make this babies first outfit so...I send massive thankyous to future aunty charchar <3 Love you!!!! And THANKYOU!!!
> 
> Very special lady you are! xxxClick to expand...

As I said to you, its to boost your PMA and to remind you of why your on this horrible journey



sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Yes you totally would! Sell em on eBay
> 
> I agree. Im serously impressed with her work. And seeing it in the flesh now you can really see how good her tension and stiches are. The pics look awesome but it just doesnt do it justice now i realise!
> 
> You should defo try...nothing to lose and everything to gain!
> 
> And btw..Id seriously pay for these too btw!Click to expand...

thank you :blush:



moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> my guess is they will start with bloods and sa and if that would come back fine, then look for scar tissue. i have never had a d&c and no tools were used during the placenta removal so scar tissue is less likely, but a definite possibility. from what i'm reading, even that can be fixed through surgery so it wouldn't be a huge deal either. would like to just have a simple hormone problem fixed with medication, but a scarring problem would be ok too. as long as they say they can fix whatever it is, i will be happy
> 
> The thing is there might be absolutely nothing wrong too. The first one was probably a full mc..this last one sounds like a chemical which usually is just down to a wrongly matched egg and sperm. So it might have just been bad luck honey xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we will find that out soon. Even if they can't find anything wrong I read that 60-70% of couples with unexplained infertility will go on to have a healthy baby.Click to expand...

I say that you;ll get your bfp before any app
 



Attached Files:







cushion cover.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Pinky32

still cant see the colour

im going to hobby craft on tuesday so will look at colours there

still think any shade of brown is not good

i saw a shade todayn that looked just like shit :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> still cant see the colour
> 
> im going to hobby craft on tuesday so will look at colours there
> 
> still think any shade of brown is not good
> 
> i saw a shade todayn that looked just like shit :rofl:

lol!


----------



## moter98

i got lasik about 5 years ago and now my left eye vision is wonky. of course i would have to be in the 5% of the population who's vision doesn't remain "fixed". cost me $4000 to get it done!!! wtf?


----------



## Pinky32

its one of the first things i will get done when compensation comes thru


----------



## moter98

well, it didn't work 100% for my left eye. :( hope they can redo it ASAP. i do NOT want to go back to wearing glasses and getting those behind the ear headaches everyday. (can't wear contacts, my eyes are too dry and they just fall out)


----------



## Faythe

Oh shit!!! I totally forgot about those. I am so sorry! :( :blush:

What colour would you suggest hun? I really would like a nice emerald green but not sure what would go with it? Booties would be awesome.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> well, it didn't work 100% for my left eye. :( hope they can redo it ASAP. i do NOT want to go back to wearing glasses and getting those behind the ear headaches everyday. (can't wear contacts, my eyes are too dry and they just fall out)

i coudnt wear contacts either but ive been lucky since i got told last year i have to wear glasses all the time that mine dont hurt behind ears 




Faythe said:


> Oh shit!!! I totally forgot about those. I am so sorry! :( :blush:
> 
> What colour would you suggest hun? I really would like a nice emerald green but not sure what would go with it? Booties would be awesome.

lol

i like emerald green too but again can be classed as a boy

personally, i would go for a light neutral colour for the main with the green for the trim

I think newborns look lovely in lighter colours, not too dark


----------



## Pinky32

ive just started doing this - you'd have thought she could have put a real baby in it and not an ugly doll lol
 



Attached Files:







Poncho.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Faythe

Hmmmm I've just seen a deep purple soaker and I'd put that on a boy or a girl. Purlple with the green trim? :D


----------



## Pinky32

yep purple is nice

can you put a pic of it so i can see the shade of purple


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> yep purple is nice
> 
> can you put a pic of it so i can see the shade of purple

This one on Etsy (you should so sell on Etsy!!)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/977692..._type=all&ga_facet=wool+soakers+diaper+covers


----------



## Pinky32

ive got a pattern for that exact style - would you prefer that?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ive just started doing this - you'd have thought she could have put a real baby in it and not an ugly doll lol

Oh my god that is so adorable! If I saw a real baby in it I would squeeze and cuddle and kiss that baby. The mom would probably call the cops on the crazy lady that's cuddling her baby, lol!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ive just started doing this - you'd have thought she could have put a real baby in it and not an ugly doll lol
> 
> Oh my god that is so adorable! If I saw a real baby in it I would squeeze and cuddle and kiss that baby. The mom would probably call the cops on the crazy lady that's cuddling her baby, lol!Click to expand...

:rofl:

i would make the poncho a tiny bit longer


----------



## moter98

Today, instead of mourning my losses, I have decided to celebrate the healthy child that I do have. I'm taking DS to the mall to spoil the crap out of him. We're gonna go to the build a bear workshop, get some sunglasses for him and maybe a toy. Then we will share some lunch together.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Today, instead of mourning my losses, I have decided to celebrate the healthy child that I do have. I'm taking DS to the mall to spoil the crap out of him. We're gonna go to the build a bear workshop, get some sunglasses for him and maybe a toy. Then we will share some lunch together.

Thats a great idea! I love build a bear workshops

I know this will sound wrong, but you know my heart means well ......

you have to put the past behind you, its called the past for a reason

I strongly believe everything happens for a reason and we may not know for a long time why things happen, but one day you will look back at this time and realise it happened for a reason

It makes you stronger

It makes you realise what you have already (im not talking about aden, just things in general)

It makes the end prize that much more worth the journey


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Afternoon Sarah :)
> 
> xx

Hey chick! Wheres 17wk bump pic?! :) Hope momma and shrimpette are well today! x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> still cant see the colour
> 
> im going to hobby craft on tuesday so will look at colours there
> 
> still think any shade of brown is not good
> 
> i saw a shade todayn that looked just like shit :rofl:

Our hobbycraft here has some but not many...I use the dk wool and the only brown they stock in my brand was a deep dog shite colour :(


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> well, it didn't work 100% for my left eye. :( hope they can redo it ASAP. i do NOT want to go back to wearing glasses and getting those behind the ear headaches everyday. (can't wear contacts, my eyes are too dry and they just fall out)

What was it like getting it done? :shudder:


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Oh shit!!! I totally forgot about those. I am so sorry! :( :blush:
> 
> What colour would you suggest hun? I really would like a nice emerald green but not sure what would go with it? Booties would be awesome.

Greens are nice...mint green is very neutral. Or yellow. I have a neon green which is pretty cool hehe. Plus can never go wrong with blacks or cremes or whites too ofc.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> ive just started doing this - you'd have thought she could have put a real baby in it and not an ugly doll lol

Oh..be careful with those chick.

I started one that was similar and got a bit in before I realised...theres a world of women out there that have dolls and like to make clothes for them...a lot of these are those...so i tend to skim the pattern now to see if they put any sizings in for different age ranges or any mention of it..if not I steer clear just incase :)


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Today, instead of mourning my losses, I have decided to celebrate the healthy child that I do have. I'm taking DS to the mall to spoil the crap out of him. We're gonna go to the build a bear workshop, get some sunglasses for him and maybe a toy. Then we will share some lunch together.

Sounds like a lovely day together hun! Piccies of the bear required when u return!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Oh shit!!! I totally forgot about those. I am so sorry! :( :blush:
> 
> What colour would you suggest hun? I really would like a nice emerald green but not sure what would go with it? Booties would be awesome.
> 
> Greens are nice...mint green is very neutral. Or yellow. I have a neon green which is pretty cool hehe. Plus can never go wrong with blacks or cremes or whites too ofc.Click to expand...

i love mint green and white - very fresh



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ive just started doing this - you'd have thought she could have put a real baby in it and not an ugly doll lol
> 
> Oh..be careful with those chick.
> 
> I started one that was similar and got a bit in before I realised...theres a world of women out there that have dolls and like to make clothes for them...a lot of these are those...so i tend to skim the pattern now to see if they put any sizings in for different age ranges or any mention of it..if not I steer clear just incase :)Click to expand...

nah this one is fine - its only the poncho im doing and she gives different sizes


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, having terrible stomach cramps! Day21 pogesterone came back at 40.3 which I thinks quite good. Hope all is well with everyone about to eat a superfood salad it sounds discusting but it's good for me and my plan for this month is to treat my body well. Xx


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> ive got a pattern for that exact style - would you prefer that?

Yes please!!!!!! :D :D :D



moter98 said:


> Today, instead of mourning my losses, I have decided to celebrate the healthy child that I do have. I'm taking DS to the mall to spoil the crap out of him. We're gonna go to the build a bear workshop, get some sunglasses for him and maybe a toy. Then we will share some lunch together.

That's a good way to put things into perspective. He'll love the bear workshop!



sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon Sarah :)
> 
> xx
> 
> Hey chick! Wheres 17wk bump pic?! :) Hope momma and shrimpette are well today! xClick to expand...

How's you?

I'm OK. Feel kinda stretched lol.

Here's two pics from today. The naked bump one - looks like I've got some of my insides being pushed up under my bust lol.
 



Attached Files:







17+1.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4









17+1pic.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pinky32

Rach - Im sure I read somewhere ages ago that anything over 20 is good!!!!

Faythe - the jumper wont match the top, but i;ll do it in the same colours and the same stitch - plummy purple with green?

Ooooh that bump looks lovely - well jel!

Lovin the knickers lol

Bump looks much bigger naked than with your top over it

Gowgus bump


----------



## Faythe

Thankies! Clothes seem to really hide it or make it look smaller lol

That's OK I don't mind if they don't match. If is easier can do it all in purple?

My knickers keep rolling down at the front pmsl!


----------



## Pinky32

lol ive had that problem for years with some knickers and im not preggy :rofl:

they will match in the sense it will be same stitch and colour - i can do an edging in a contrasting green around the edges and cuffs of the jumper and the same on the cover so it all ties in


----------



## Faythe

What ever is easier for you honey? :D

I really want to sort out meeting up with you and Sarah this summer.


----------



## Pinky32

awww that would be lovely

would be even better if me n sar were preggy so we could compare tummies lol


----------



## Faythe

That would be awesome!!! :D

Quick question -

I've seen a nappy I really like but they do it in two colours. Blue/Brown and Pink/Purple.

Now I'd be happy to put either on a girl but not sure on a boy. I really like the pink/purple but wonder if it's just too feminine IYKWIM?

Here's the link. Let me know your thoughts? It's the turtle print btw.

Brown:

https://www.cleangreennappy.co.uk/real nappies/all-in-ones/cp-n-nbtb

Purple:

https://www.cleangreennappy.co.uk/real nappies/all-in-ones/cp-n-nbtp


----------



## Pinky32

my personal opinion - the pink is VERY girl and the blue is VERY boy - i wouldnt mix either of them


----------



## Faythe

Hmmmmm I might just get the pink and if I have a boy then it will be one of my fluffs that I do not show off and make sure it's out of sight under a vest and trousers :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

see, this is one reason why i would have to know what im having


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Today, instead of mourning my losses, I have decided to celebrate the healthy child that I do have. I'm taking DS to the mall to spoil the crap out of him. We're gonna go to the build a bear workshop, get some sunglasses for him and maybe a toy. Then we will share some lunch together.
> 
> Thats a great idea! I love build a bear workshops
> 
> I know this will sound wrong, but you know my heart means well ......
> 
> you have to put the past behind you, its called the past for a reason
> 
> I strongly believe everything happens for a reason and we may not know for a long time why things happen, but one day you will look back at this time and realise it happened for a reason
> 
> It makes you stronger
> 
> It makes you realise what you have already (im not talking about aden, just things in general)
> 
> It makes the end prize that much more worth the journeyClick to expand...

didn't get the build a bear workshop - the store isn't there anymore! but aden got some sunglasses, flip flops, and a swim bottom. 

i do know there is a reason for this, hard to understand why right now, but i also know that god doesn't give me anything i can't handle.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> well, it didn't work 100% for my left eye. :( hope they can redo it ASAP. i do NOT want to go back to wearing glasses and getting those behind the ear headaches everyday. (can't wear contacts, my eyes are too dry and they just fall out)
> 
> What was it like getting it done? :shudder:Click to expand...

it wasn't fun, but it wasn't terrible either. i didn't feel anything at all, but what really sucks is, you can't look away, lol! they use this tool that holds your eye open while they do it and once they open the flap everything goes white and very very blurry, that part was a little scary, but it only lasts a minute or two and they are done. after the procedure is what was the worst cause my eyes burned so bad. eyes watered and burned for 2 hours nonstop afterwards, it's like when you get something in your eye you can't get out, plus having really dry eyes that they burn. not fun. but so worth it to see again without glasses.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, having terrible stomach cramps! Day21 pogesterone came back at 40.3 which I thinks quite good. Hope all is well with everyone about to eat a superfood salad it sounds discusting but it's good for me and my plan for this month is to treat my body well. Xx

well, that's good and bad news rachel! what did dr say? that means ovulation right?


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ive got a pattern for that exact style - would you prefer that?
> 
> Yes please!!!!!! :D :D :D
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Today, instead of mourning my losses, I have decided to celebrate the healthy child that I do have. I'm taking DS to the mall to spoil the crap out of him. We're gonna go to the build a bear workshop, get some sunglasses for him and maybe a toy. Then we will share some lunch together.Click to expand...
> 
> That's a good way to put things into perspective. He'll love the bear workshop!
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon Sarah :)
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey chick! Wheres 17wk bump pic?! :) Hope momma and shrimpette are well today! xClick to expand...
> 
> How's you?
> 
> I'm OK. Feel kinda stretched lol.
> 
> Here's two pics from today. The naked bump one - looks like I've got some of my insides being pushed up under my bust lol.Click to expand...

all right, now i want to rub your baby belly. good thing i live across the ocean. :winkwink:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Thankies! Clothes seem to really hide it or make it look smaller lol
> 
> That's OK I don't mind if they don't match. If is easier can do it all in purple?
> 
> My knickers keep rolling down at the front pmsl!

it's the striped shirt. stripes and patterns detract the eye from the belly bulge....and black. i bet if you put on a solid colored shirt in anything but black the bump would look bigger.


----------



## Faythe

I didn't realise that about stripes! I will get some cheapie plain coloured tees :D


----------



## Pinky32

Hooded Poncho - started this when football started at 5.30pm
 



Attached Files:







hooded poncho.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, having terrible stomach cramps! Day21 pogesterone came back at 40.3 which I thinks quite good. Hope all is well with everyone about to eat a superfood salad it sounds discusting but it's good for me and my plan for this month is to treat my body well. Xx
> 
> well, that's good and bad news rachel! what did dr say? that means ovulation right?Click to expand...

As far as I know it's a good thing, I got the blood test done at work so I got the result myself. I think over 20 means you defo Ov so 40 is very good as far as I know. X:) x


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, having terrible stomach cramps! Day21 pogesterone came back at 40.3 which I thinks quite good. Hope all is well with everyone about to eat a superfood salad it sounds discusting but it's good for me and my plan for this month is to treat my body well. Xx
> 
> well, that's good and bad news rachel! what did dr say? that means ovulation right?Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know it's a good thing, I got the blood test done at work so I got the result myself. I think over 20 means you defo Ov so 40 is very good as far as I know. X:) xClick to expand...

that is so cool you can get those tests done at work! i wish i was a nurse right now, lol. now that i've decided to see a dr, i just want it to be NOW already.


----------



## rooster100

It's good but now I have to wait for 81 days to see a doctor to dicuss! But I'm happy with 40:)
Af is in full flow now. Roll on may xx

Pinky yr clothes are so good I can't get over it!! Xxx


----------



## moter98

sorry rooster. oh, how i hate that :witch: 80 days? bleh. hopefully you will have your sticky bean well before then. good news is you are ovulating!

is it just me, or has time slowed to a crawl? feel like i am at the very bottom of this huge hill again. some moments i just don't see how i can take another year of ttc, and even if i get that bfp doesn't mean it's gonna stick. i'm just so tired!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, having terrible stomach cramps! Day21 pogesterone came back at 40.3 which I thinks quite good. Hope all is well with everyone about to eat a superfood salad it sounds discusting but it's good for me and my plan for this month is to treat my body well. Xx

GREAT score! Means you defo ovulated! :happydance:

Im jealous of your score haha! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ive got a pattern for that exact style - would you prefer that?
> 
> Yes please!!!!!! :D :D :D
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Today, instead of mourning my losses, I have decided to celebrate the healthy child that I do have. I'm taking DS to the mall to spoil the crap out of him. We're gonna go to the build a bear workshop, get some sunglasses for him and maybe a toy. Then we will share some lunch together.Click to expand...
> 
> That's a good way to put things into perspective. He'll love the bear workshop!
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon Sarah :)
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey chick! Wheres 17wk bump pic?! :) Hope momma and shrimpette are well today! xClick to expand...
> 
> How's you?
> 
> I'm OK. Feel kinda stretched lol.
> 
> Here's two pics from today. The naked bump one - looks like I've got some of my insides being pushed up under my bust lol.Click to expand...

Awwww!! What a lovely bump!!! Come here...I needs to rub it!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> awww that would be lovely
> 
> would be even better if me n sar were preggy so we could compare tummies lol

I agree!¬! Then Fay wont get freaked out by us chasing her around to rub her baby bump !! :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Hmmmmm I might just get the pink and if I have a boy then it will be one of my fluffs that I do not show off and make sure it's out of sight under a vest and trousers :rofl:

That works! I do tend to agree with Char. IT woud be ok if the purple wasnt such a girly shade of purple, and the blue was a more baby blue than boy blue. Truth be told though..they so bloody cute...I wouldnt care. Who looks at baby bums anyway other than mum and dad and grannies!! x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> see, this is one reason why i would have to know what im having

Im gunna try using that arguement with matt but every time ive tried in the past he says "thats why they created neutral colours sarah"....lol. Problem is...i see so many cute things i dont know if i could hold myself


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Today, instead of mourning my losses, I have decided to celebrate the healthy child that I do have. I'm taking DS to the mall to spoil the crap out of him. We're gonna go to the build a bear workshop, get some sunglasses for him and maybe a toy. Then we will share some lunch together.
> 
> Thats a great idea! I love build a bear workshops
> 
> I know this will sound wrong, but you know my heart means well ......
> 
> you have to put the past behind you, its called the past for a reason
> 
> I strongly believe everything happens for a reason and we may not know for a long time why things happen, but one day you will look back at this time and realise it happened for a reason
> 
> It makes you stronger
> 
> It makes you realise what you have already (im not talking about aden, just things in general)
> 
> It makes the end prize that much more worth the journeyClick to expand...
> 
> didn't get the build a bear workshop - the store isn't there anymore! but aden got some sunglasses, flip flops, and a swim bottom.
> 
> i do know there is a reason for this, hard to understand why right now, but i also know that god doesn't give me anything i can't handle.Click to expand...

Thats very true tina :hugs:. It doesnt bring comfort now I know but...in time youll look back and youll know that it just wasnt a healthy pregnancy that was meant to be. But the next one will im sure! x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> well, it didn't work 100% for my left eye. :( hope they can redo it ASAP. i do NOT want to go back to wearing glasses and getting those behind the ear headaches everyday. (can't wear contacts, my eyes are too dry and they just fall out)
> 
> What was it like getting it done? :shudder:Click to expand...
> 
> it wasn't fun, but it wasn't terrible either. i didn't feel anything at all, but what really sucks is, you can't look away, lol! they use this tool that holds your eye open while they do it and once they open the flap everything goes white and very very blurry, that part was a little scary, but it only lasts a minute or two and they are done. after the procedure is what was the worst cause my eyes burned so bad. eyes watered and burned for 2 hours nonstop afterwards, it's like when you get something in your eye you can't get out, plus having really dry eyes that they burn. not fun. but so worth it to see again without glasses.Click to expand...

Ewwwww!

Do they inject your eyes with anasthetic before doing the surgery? Do you smell the procedure with the lazer doing its thing?


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Hooded Poncho - started this when football started at 5.30pm

Awwww thats great hun! Love the colours!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sorry rooster. oh, how i hate that :witch: 80 days? bleh. hopefully you will have your sticky bean well before then. good news is you are ovulating!
> 
> is it just me, or has time slowed to a crawl? feel like i am at the very bottom of this huge hill again. some moments i just don't see how i can take another year of ttc, and even if i get that bfp doesn't mean it's gonna stick. i'm just so tired!

Its like that when you hit the 12 cycle mark honey. And same again when you hit the two year cycle.

But...thing to remember is that for every uphill journey theres a downhill the other side and were wearing rollerskates baby!!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Afternoon ladies!

How you all doing today?

Im not too bad. Just gunna settle down into my latest crochet project :happydance:

Feeling a bit sorry for myself...had my first ever pos opk and no thermal shifts :cry: Getting a teeny bit nervous I didnt ov again. Oh well...atleast i have a specialist referral in the pipeline!

Im excited though...me and matt are off to our hotel on tuesday! Roll on! I might even have to get drunk as a skunk...been years! :happydance:

xx


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, having terrible stomach cramps! Day21 pogesterone came back at 40.3 which I thinks quite good. Hope all is well with everyone about to eat a superfood salad it sounds discusting but it's good for me and my plan for this month is to treat my body well. Xx
> 
> GREAT score! Means you defo ovulated! :happydance:
> 
> Im jealous of your score haha! xxClick to expand...

sorry sarah i didnt think, maybe they will start you on meds and the score will climb up. are they not doing a repeat one this month? maybe that will be higher :flower:. I hasnt made a difference to me getting pregnant anyway! xx


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> How you all doing today?
> 
> Im not too bad. Just gunna settle down into my latest crochet project :happydance:
> 
> Feeling a bit sorry for myself...had my first ever pos opk and no thermal shifts :cry: Getting a teeny bit nervous I didnt ov again. Oh well...atleast i have a specialist referral in the pipeline!
> 
> Im excited though...me and matt are off to our hotel on tuesday! Roll on! I might even have to get drunk as a skunk...been years! :happydance:
> 
> xx

oh crap! its very very tough this ttc buisness! are you getting getting a repeat day 21 pogesterone? 
any more news on a f/s date? hope its soon!:coffee:


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, af is in full swing and giving me agonising cramps this month, glad im off work today. not leaving the bed except to buy some dreaded tampons. 
i have decided to start temping, no real reason but i feel i have done most other things so why not. im going to attempt ff, this might go very wrong.. will keep you all posted x


----------



## rooster100

yes! i have done it! ff little temp thing up and ready! dont know how well i will do this but we can try! am away for the weekend for a wedding (bet the bride still gets pregnant before me.............sorry, had to just say it) so i guess i just temp the best i can when im there?


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> How you all doing today?
> 
> Im not too bad. Just gunna settle down into my latest crochet project :happydance:
> 
> Feeling a bit sorry for myself...had my first ever pos opk and no thermal shifts :cry: Getting a teeny bit nervous I didnt ov again. Oh well...atleast i have a specialist referral in the pipeline!
> 
> Im excited though...me and matt are off to our hotel on tuesday! Roll on! I might even have to get drunk as a skunk...been years! :happydance:
> 
> xx

Hey chica you might find you get a shift tomorrow? :flower:

I bet you can't wait!! What's your tipple?

xx



rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, af is in full swing and giving me agonising cramps this month, glad im off work today. not leaving the bed except to buy some dreaded tampons.
> i have decided to start temping, no real reason but i feel i have done most other things so why not. im going to attempt ff, this might go very wrong.. will keep you all posted x


Sorry to hear AF is giving you grief :hugs:

Fingers crossed charting helps xx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> well, it didn't work 100% for my left eye. :( hope they can redo it ASAP. i do NOT want to go back to wearing glasses and getting those behind the ear headaches everyday. (can't wear contacts, my eyes are too dry and they just fall out)
> 
> What was it like getting it done? :shudder:Click to expand...
> 
> it wasn't fun, but it wasn't terrible either. i didn't feel anything at all, but what really sucks is, you can't look away, lol! they use this tool that holds your eye open while they do it and once they open the flap everything goes white and very very blurry, that part was a little scary, but it only lasts a minute or two and they are done. after the procedure is what was the worst cause my eyes burned so bad. eyes watered and burned for 2 hours nonstop afterwards, it's like when you get something in your eye you can't get out, plus having really dry eyes that they burn. not fun. but so worth it to see again without glasses.Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwwww!
> 
> Do they inject your eyes with anasthetic before doing the surgery? Do you smell the procedure with the lazer doing its thing?Click to expand...

yes they numb your eyes. i didn't feel anything at the time, no weird smells either! it feels really weird though when they numb your eye because you can still feel it, but it feels like it's not your eye. really hard to explain, but just an odd, uncomfortable feeling. it doesn't last long though. and i get to do it all over again, yay! hoping i will get the all clear for a redo and have it done within a couple weeks. i went to the supermarket today and had the darnest time trying to focus. everything is packed together and with the wording so close it's hard to read everything. i just want my eyesight back!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> sorry rooster. oh, how i hate that :witch: 80 days? bleh. hopefully you will have your sticky bean well before then. good news is you are ovulating!
> 
> is it just me, or has time slowed to a crawl? feel like i am at the very bottom of this huge hill again. some moments i just don't see how i can take another year of ttc, and even if i get that bfp doesn't mean it's gonna stick. i'm just so tired!
> 
> Its like that when you hit the 12 cycle mark honey. And same again when you hit the two year cycle.
> 
> But...thing to remember is that for every uphill journey theres a downhill the other side and were wearing rollerskates baby!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

hahaha! i'm gonna put lots of oil on my rollerskates so they go faster.


----------



## sarahuk

LOL im gunna do the same tina! Op sounds eww...i hope they get u sorted fast though ad that its the last one youll need doing!

Fay...Ill take anything me lol. i do like me vodka tho, and southern comfort...and pimms n lemonade..mmmm!

Aww rach...so sorry that the witch has hit you :( We are all here to help with the temping so any questions just ask!


----------



## sarahuk

So ive been waiting on my buttons to arrive since it seems they are being shipped from china (boooo)...but ive been working on a full set.

I just finished the last piece until the buttons arrived but I was just eeking at the cuteness of the ears!

Man i love crochet...
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moter98

If they can get me into surgery within the next couple weeks I will take this month off from TTC as you aren't supposed to do the surgury if you could be pregnant. Chances are slim I'd get a bfp anyway.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> So ive been waiting on my buttons to arrive since it seems they are being shipped from china (boooo)...but ive been working on a full set.
> 
> I just finished the last piece until the buttons arrived but I was just eeking at the cuteness of the ears!
> 
> Man i love crochet...

That is so cute. I love the little ears!


----------



## sarahuk

On the plus taking the month off to get your eyes done could be good to dealing with what the events of late. And will give you chance to know that ov is defo on track etc and ofc...make u able to see which always helps!

AFM...char suggested i retest and...second opk ive had thats been pos now! SO im hoping i tried and failed and am triyng again and still in with a chance to drop an egg :) x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:



> On the plus taking the month off to get your eyes done could be good to dealing with what the events of late. And will give you chance to know that ov is defo on track etc and ofc...make u able to see which always helps!
> 
> AFM...char suggested i retest and...second opk ive had thats been pos now! SO im hoping i tried and failed and am triyng again and still in with a chance to drop an egg :) x

I've had that happen too! Got a positive, then another positive about 3 days later. The 2nd time I finally ov'd


----------



## Faythe

You and Pinky are sooooo talented xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> On the plus taking the month off to get your eyes done could be good to dealing with what the events of late. And will give you chance to know that ov is defo on track etc and ofc...make u able to see which always helps!
> 
> AFM...char suggested i retest and...second opk ive had thats been pos now! SO im hoping i tried and failed and am triyng again and still in with a chance to drop an egg :) x
> 
> I've had that happen too! Got a positive, then another positive about 3 days later. The 2nd time I finally ov'dClick to expand...

I remember u had a bunch of positives when we first met too!

I hope i ov this time around like u did...im as dry as a bone tho so will have to preseed just incase lol


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> You and Pinky are sooooo talented xx

awww thanks babycakes :D xx


----------



## Faythe

I wish I had a sewing machine. Would love to try and put together some baby stuff from recycled cloth :)

xxx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> On the plus taking the month off to get your eyes done could be good to dealing with what the events of late. And will give you chance to know that ov is defo on track etc and ofc...make u able to see which always helps!
> 
> AFM...char suggested i retest and...second opk ive had thats been pos now! SO im hoping i tried and failed and am triyng again and still in with a chance to drop an egg :) x
> 
> I've had that happen too! Got a positive, then another positive about 3 days later. The 2nd time I finally ov'dClick to expand...
> 
> I remember u had a bunch of positives when we first met too!
> 
> I hope i ov this time around like u did...im as dry as a bone tho so will have to preseed just incase lolClick to expand...

Yep it was driving me crazy!


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, how are we all? I was ready in my taking charge of your fertility book that temps do not need to be taken when you have yr period as they can be very up and down and not relevant? Anyway I'm going to take them anyway:) I'm watching octomum its crazy! X


----------



## rooster100

Oh yeah Moter, was going to get bee pollen and give it a try this month. When would you recommended to take it and did u think it helped?! Xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Oh yeah Moter, was going to get bee pollen and give it a try this month. When would you recommended to take it and did u think it helped?! Xx

i take 1 tsp morning and night. i do think it helped. within just 6 weeks of taking it i did get a bfp, even though it didn't stick. it is supposed to increase egg and sperm health. i did notice since taking it my ov was extended by a couple days to cd13 or cd14 instead of cd11 or cd12, i think to give egg more time to mature. either way, it can't hurt any.


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> I wish I had a sewing machine. Would love to try and put together some baby stuff from recycled cloth :)
> 
> xxx

Do what i did, go to the local charity shop and get some off wool (small balls of wool pple collect and dont use) and get a crohet hook from charity shop then look on you tube and teach yourself to crochet


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, how are we all? I was ready in my taking charge of your fertility book that temps do not need to be taken when you have yr period as they can be very up and down and not relevant? Anyway I'm going to take them anyway:) I'm watching octomum its crazy! X

i read that too! i do anyway just to keep in the habit so i always remember.


----------



## moter98

just to add icing on the cake, i think i'm getting DH cold. grrrrr


----------



## moter98

hmmmm.......now i can see fine out of my left eye and my right eye seems just a bit blurry. i wonder if i have dry eyes and it's not the lasik at all. oh, i hope that is it!


----------



## Faythe

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I wish I had a sewing machine. Would love to try and put together some baby stuff from recycled cloth :)
> 
> xxx
> 
> Do what i did, go to the local charity shop and get some off wool (small balls of wool pple collect and dont use) and get a crohet hook from charity shop then look on you tube and teach yourself to crochetClick to expand...

I am terrible lol.

But I can work a sewing machine! Love to make some little trousers or tops from recycled clothes :D


----------



## moter98

I am hopeful for what the future holds.
Sun is shining.
It's a good day.
A healing day.


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I wish I had a sewing machine. Would love to try and put together some baby stuff from recycled cloth :)
> 
> xxx

Thats such a good idea! I have an ancient one...was my grandmothers and she always wanted me to have it when she died. I shall dust it off when i get a bfp! Want to make curtains etc myself. Shame...do u know anyone that has one you could borrow?


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> On the plus taking the month off to get your eyes done could be good to dealing with what the events of late. And will give you chance to know that ov is defo on track etc and ofc...make u able to see which always helps!
> 
> AFM...char suggested i retest and...second opk ive had thats been pos now! SO im hoping i tried and failed and am triyng again and still in with a chance to drop an egg :) x
> 
> I've had that happen too! Got a positive, then another positive about 3 days later. The 2nd time I finally ov'dClick to expand...
> 
> I remember u had a bunch of positives when we first met too!
> 
> I hope i ov this time around like u did...im as dry as a bone tho so will have to preseed just incase lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yep it was driving me crazy!Click to expand...

On the plus side...you did drop an egg! Thats giving me hope.

Im still surging today lol. Boobs are on fire. I reckon by the time these opks go negative ill have af :haha:


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, how are we all? I was ready in my taking charge of your fertility book that temps do not need to be taken when you have yr period as they can be very up and down and not relevant? Anyway I'm going to take them anyway:) I'm watching octomum its crazy! X

~Thats very true Rachael. They arent really valid anyway and not needed since ff doesnt use those temps, only checking for temp rises after af is not indicated etc :)


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I wish I had a sewing machine. Would love to try and put together some baby stuff from recycled cloth :)
> 
> xxx
> 
> Do what i did, go to the local charity shop and get some off wool (small balls of wool pple collect and dont use) and get a crohet hook from charity shop then look on you tube and teach yourself to crochetClick to expand...

Aye it seems daunting but its soooo easy once you get the hang of it. Me and char are good examples of it..we both self taught :)


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> just to add icing on the cake, i think i'm getting DH cold. grrrrr

Nooo! Im shooing it away in my head!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> I am hopeful for what the future holds.
> Sun is shining.
> It's a good day.
> A healing day.

Thats the spirit!

For every uphill battle is a downhill wooohooo moment. The shit for this yeear is getting done in the first part of the year...the rest of this year will now be full of happy moments and cherised experiences!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> On the plus taking the month off to get your eyes done could be good to dealing with what the events of late. And will give you chance to know that ov is defo on track etc and ofc...make u able to see which always helps!
> 
> AFM...char suggested i retest and...second opk ive had thats been pos now! SO im hoping i tried and failed and am triyng again and still in with a chance to drop an egg :) x
> 
> I've had that happen too! Got a positive, then another positive about 3 days later. The 2nd time I finally ov'dClick to expand...
> 
> I remember u had a bunch of positives when we first met too!
> 
> I hope i ov this time around like u did...im as dry as a bone tho so will have to preseed just incase lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yep it was driving me crazy!Click to expand...
> 
> On the plus side...you did drop an egg! Thats giving me hope.
> 
> Im still surging today lol. Boobs are on fire. I reckon by the time these opks go negative ill have af :haha:Click to expand...

That means you'd should drop that eggy today or tomorrow! Go attack matt


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I am hopeful for what the future holds.
> Sun is shining.
> It's a good day.
> A healing day.
> 
> Thats the spirit!
> 
> For every uphill battle is a downhill wooohooo moment. The shit for this yeear is getting done in the first part of the year...the rest of this year will now be full of happy moments and cherised experiences!Click to expand...

That's right!


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I wish I had a sewing machine. Would love to try and put together some baby stuff from recycled cloth :)
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thats such a good idea! I have an ancient one...was my grandmothers and she always wanted me to have it when she died. I shall dust it off when i get a bfp! Want to make curtains etc myself. Shame...do u know anyone that has one you could borrow?Click to expand...

Maybe my Mum would let me borrow hers. I've got lots of old stuff that I've been unable to sell so would be good to make stuff out of them :D


----------



## Tryingmybest

everyone is pregnant. EVERY-ONE. No egg missed, no sperm doing nothing. All working together and singing and dancing happily in preggo land. 

not in a fab mood. I have missed too many pages. Are you all ok?


----------



## Faythe

trying :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> everyone is pregnant. EVERY-ONE. No egg missed, no sperm doing nothing. All working together and singing and dancing happily in preggo land.
> 
> not in a fab mood. I have missed too many pages. Are you all ok?

sometimes looks can be deceiving. Sure, it may seem like everyone is pregnant and it happened so easily. But do you really know if it did? Maybe those women were trying for a long time, suffered losses, needed fertility treatments. When pregnancies are announced, we never hear that part of the story, but it seems most women I've talked to have had their own struggle and heartache getting there too. It WILL happen for you. You must always believe and have faith. Keep trying, trying!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I wish I had a sewing machine. Would love to try and put together some baby stuff from recycled cloth :)
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thats such a good idea! I have an ancient one...was my grandmothers and she always wanted me to have it when she died. I shall dust it off when i get a bfp! Want to make curtains etc myself. Shame...do u know anyone that has one you could borrow?Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe my Mum would let me borrow hers. I've got lots of old stuff that I've been unable to sell so would be good to make stuff out of them :DClick to expand...

Get to sewing. I want to see what creations you come up with. :)


----------



## Faythe

I'll as my Mum if I can borrow hers. It would be awesome to make stuff! :D


----------



## moter98

Post pics when you do!


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> everyone is pregnant. EVERY-ONE. No egg missed, no sperm doing nothing. All working together and singing and dancing happily in preggo land.
> 
> not in a fab mood. I have missed too many pages. Are you all ok?
> 
> sometimes looks can be deceiving. Sure, it may seem like everyone is pregnant and it happened so easily. But do you really know if it did? Maybe those women were trying for a long time, suffered losses, needed fertility treatments. When pregnancies are announced, we never hear that part of the story, but it seems most women I've talked to have had their own struggle and heartache getting there too. It WILL happen for you. You must always believe and have faith. Keep trying, trying!Click to expand...

that's true. I'm in a group on fb that have silimar parenting techniques and it's just announcement after announcement. In my mind I just see them floating about getting pregnant at the drop of a hat. Not one said I cried with happiness it's been xxx so long. Just "I poas and I'm pregnant" thank you everyone, thanks mwah mwah ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :growlmad:


----------



## Faythe

I know how you feel hon :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> On the plus taking the month off to get your eyes done could be good to dealing with what the events of late. And will give you chance to know that ov is defo on track etc and ofc...make u able to see which always helps!
> 
> AFM...char suggested i retest and...second opk ive had thats been pos now! SO im hoping i tried and failed and am triyng again and still in with a chance to drop an egg :) x
> 
> I've had that happen too! Got a positive, then another positive about 3 days later. The 2nd time I finally ov'dClick to expand...
> 
> I remember u had a bunch of positives when we first met too!
> 
> I hope i ov this time around like u did...im as dry as a bone tho so will have to preseed just incase lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yep it was driving me crazy!Click to expand...
> 
> On the plus side...you did drop an egg! Thats giving me hope.
> 
> Im still surging today lol. Boobs are on fire. I reckon by the time these opks go negative ill have af :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That means you'd should drop that eggy today or tomorrow! Go attack mattClick to expand...

Im due af normally in 5 or 6 days..how much u wanna bet af comes early :D

Matt shall be attacked! And tomorrow for sure. Nice romantic night out for us tomorrow :D Cant wait! :cloud9:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I am hopeful for what the future holds.
> Sun is shining.
> It's a good day.
> A healing day.
> 
> Thats the spirit!
> 
> For every uphill battle is a downhill wooohooo moment. The shit for this yeear is getting done in the first part of the year...the rest of this year will now be full of happy moments and cherised experiences!Click to expand...
> 
> That's right!Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I wish I had a sewing machine. Would love to try and put together some baby stuff from recycled cloth :)
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thats such a good idea! I have an ancient one...was my grandmothers and she always wanted me to have it when she died. I shall dust it off when i get a bfp! Want to make curtains etc myself. Shame...do u know anyone that has one you could borrow?Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe my Mum would let me borrow hers. I've got lots of old stuff that I've been unable to sell so would be good to make stuff out of them :DClick to expand...

You should definitely ask! And if you do..we wanna see piccies!


----------



## sarahuk

Tryingmybest said:


> everyone is pregnant. EVERY-ONE. No egg missed, no sperm doing nothing. All working together and singing and dancing happily in preggo land.
> 
> not in a fab mood. I have missed too many pages. Are you all ok?

Hugs chick.

We all have days like this. But we arent all pregnant lady! So we understand your frustrations...weve all been there :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> everyone is pregnant. EVERY-ONE. No egg missed, no sperm doing nothing. All working together and singing and dancing happily in preggo land.
> 
> not in a fab mood. I have missed too many pages. Are you all ok?
> 
> sometimes looks can be deceiving. Sure, it may seem like everyone is pregnant and it happened so easily. But do you really know if it did? Maybe those women were trying for a long time, suffered losses, needed fertility treatments. When pregnancies are announced, we never hear that part of the story, but it seems most women I've talked to have had their own struggle and heartache getting there too. It WILL happen for you. You must always believe and have faith. Keep trying, trying!Click to expand...

So true Tina. Thing is aswell ttc is normally such a private business..if you found those women on bnb youd prolly find they had a tough time too and their experiences were hard too x


----------



## sarahuk

Tryingmybest said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> everyone is pregnant. EVERY-ONE. No egg missed, no sperm doing nothing. All working together and singing and dancing happily in preggo land.
> 
> not in a fab mood. I have missed too many pages. Are you all ok?
> 
> sometimes looks can be deceiving. Sure, it may seem like everyone is pregnant and it happened so easily. But do you really know if it did? Maybe those women were trying for a long time, suffered losses, needed fertility treatments. When pregnancies are announced, we never hear that part of the story, but it seems most women I've talked to have had their own struggle and heartache getting there too. It WILL happen for you. You must always believe and have faith. Keep trying, trying!Click to expand...
> 
> that's true. I'm in a group on fb that have silimar parenting techniques and it's just announcement after announcement. In my mind I just see them floating about getting pregnant at the drop of a hat. Not one said I cried with happiness it's been xxx so long. Just "I poas and I'm pregnant" thank you everyone, thanks mwah mwah ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :growlmad:Click to expand...

I think it mostly seems that way because in our minds eye they have what we are trying hard to achieve. When we get our bfps i dont think it wil matter how long weve been going..just that we got those coveted two lines! :D


----------



## Faythe

Oh my! Shrimpette is proper kicking me tonight. So comforting :cloud9:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> On the plus taking the month off to get your eyes done could be good to dealing with what the events of late. And will give you chance to know that ov is defo on track etc and ofc...make u able to see which always helps!
> 
> AFM...char suggested i retest and...second opk ive had thats been pos now! SO im hoping i tried and failed and am triyng again and still in with a chance to drop an egg :) x
> 
> I've had that happen too! Got a positive, then another positive about 3 days later. The 2nd time I finally ov'dClick to expand...
> 
> I remember u had a bunch of positives when we first met too!
> 
> I hope i ov this time around like u did...im as dry as a bone tho so will have to preseed just incase lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yep it was driving me crazy!Click to expand...
> 
> On the plus side...you did drop an egg! Thats giving me hope.
> 
> Im still surging today lol. Boobs are on fire. I reckon by the time these opks go negative ill have af :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That means you'd should drop that eggy today or tomorrow! Go attack mattClick to expand...
> 
> Im due af normally in 5 or 6 days..how much u wanna bet af comes early :D
> 
> Matt shall be attacked! And tomorrow for sure. Nice romantic night out for us tomorrow :D Cant wait! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Haha! Go get him. Can't remember the last time me and dh had a romantic night. Our honeymoon maybe


----------



## moter98

Attitude is the difference between an ordeal and an adventure.


----------



## Faythe

Exactly!


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Attitude is the difference between an ordeal and an adventure.

wow love this. well said!


----------



## Faythe

Morning ladies.


----------



## Pinky32

Happy Birthday Sarah :cake:


----------



## Faythe

Happy Birthday Sarah!


----------



## Pinky32

OMG! My sexy shoes have arrived!

Im a 6 1/2 so i ordered the 7 thinking they would be slightly loose but as im not planning on wearing them out it would be fine - they are soooooooooooon TIGHT!

My poor littlen toes are cramped into them - no way could i wear these out they are soooooooo high


----------



## Faythe

Pics of them on!! :D


----------



## Pinky32

ok ive tried to take a pic so you can see the platform and the heel height

my left foot is slightly cramped - my right foot is loosing sensation in my toes :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







shoes1.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Faythe

I love 'em! :D


----------



## Pinky32

me too

but im losing all feeling in my right foot!!!!!


----------



## Faythe

Can you not send them back for next size up?


----------



## Pinky32

I'll have a look to see if they do next size otherwise I'll just wear them around the house Hoping they give a little


----------



## Faythe

Ouchies. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Pinky32

ive just looked and 7 is the largest size

what i'll do this week is wear pop socks and wear the shoes round the house then increase to thin socks to help stretch them a bit


----------



## Faythe

Hope they stretch quickly for you honey.


----------



## Pinky32

thanks
i dont need them till monday


----------



## Faythe

Get stomping away!! :D :D


----------



## Pinky32

stomp!!!! i can barely walk in them :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

Haha you need 'em broken in for Monday ;)


----------



## rooster100

Pinky sounds like those shoes will give you bfp! 
Didn't temp today as was up from 4 am with stomach pains, went to work, got sent home. Went to the docs and got signed off for another week. She thinks I haven't gotten over the flu. 
How is eveyone else? X


----------



## moter98

Happy Birthday Sarah!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ok ive tried to take a pic so you can see the platform and the heel height
> 
> my left foot is slightly cramped - my right foot is loosing sensation in my toes :rofl:

those are hot. OH will love them. don't worry about them hurting, you won't be on your feet for long. :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ive just looked and 7 is the largest size
> 
> what i'll do this week is wear pop socks and wear the shoes round the house then increase to thin socks to help stretch them a bit

i have a shoe stretcher i use for most of my shoes. you can make the wider or longer with it. works like a charm


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Pinky sounds like those shoes will give you bfp!
> Didn't temp today as was up from 4 am with stomach pains, went to work, got sent home. Went to the docs and got signed off for another week. She thinks I haven't gotten over the flu.
> How is eveyone else? X

hope you get better soon! DS is sick here......and NOT happy about it.


----------



## Pinky32

the problem with the shoes is their not leather - which i knew when i got them so not sure if they will give a little bit

id be in less pain if i didnt have little toes - their the ones scrunched up lol

wearing them now with pop socks to get used to them

hes going to have to "do me! by the door cos i dont think i can hobble to bedroom :rofl:

rach - sorry your still not well - maybe a weeks rest will do you good


----------



## Pinky32

omg just tried walking to the kitchen to put kettle on, PAINNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Faythe

Be carefull. Don't do yourself an injury!!!


----------



## Pinky32

lol

it doesnt help that im not used to heels - especially 5" ones!

slowly losing all feeling to little toes


----------



## Faythe

I have no idea how anyone walks in heels tbh!


----------



## Pinky32

if i end up breaking my neck, will they put on death certificate

Cause of Death - trying to get pregnant wearing 5" heels 

:rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

god, me neither faythe

why would you want to put yourself thru this pain voluntarily


----------



## Faythe

PMSL.

I prefer flats. So much more comfy.


----------



## Pinky32

maybe i should forget the idea of sexy heels


----------



## Faythe

Nooo! If your OH likes them then give them a whirl :D


----------



## Pinky32

ive no idea if he likes them - he has a thing about feet

i dont think of myself as sexy and thought these and some sexy lingerie would help me but im def not sexy trying to walk in these things lol


----------



## Faythe

You could let him in, in just a robe. Then tell him to meet you upstairs once he's changed.

Queue you waiting in the bedroom with the sexy heels on :D


----------



## Pinky32

i was thinking that, put a sign on bedroom door telling him to strip before entering and be lying there with shoes and lingerie on - then either he can take them off or i can kick them off

the sight of me trying to toddle around in them will make him laugh = not the desired effect

heres a close up of them
 



Attached Files:







pain.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Faythe

Good plan!

I love them! :D


----------



## Pinky32

if your a size 6 - you can have them lol


----------



## Faythe

I'm a 5 lol and I canny walk in heels.


----------



## Pinky32

these are a 7 so they might fit you :rofl:

their scrunching my toe ring up - more pain

do you think i can stretch them a bit even though their not leather


----------



## Faythe

Should be able to hon


----------



## Pinky32

or maybe my feet will just go so numb i wont feel the pain lol


----------



## moter98

had my eye appt today. BOTH my eyes have regressed. astigmatism AND nearsightedness is back. both of which i was NEVER supposed to have to deal with ever again. so much for Lasik lasting forever. i'm so mad i could scream. i asked about redoing the surgery and if i would regress again and she said she didn't know, that i might. it's hard to say. WTF?! for now, i'm not doing the surgery and back in contacts. will get a pair of glasses next week probably. i just don't trust a maybe answer as to what will happen with a vision "enhancement". not wanting to spend another $4000 if i will be right back here in another 5 years anyway. and she said the risks go up with each one you do. so basically i wasted my money and risked my eyesight for a surgery that didn't work.


----------



## Faythe

sorry to hear that :(


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> omg just tried walking to the kitchen to put kettle on, PAINNNNNNNNNNNNNN

ok, heres what you do. buzz him in, leave the door cracked, run to the bed, put the heels on, then tell him to lock the door and come into your room. this way you never have to walk in them :)


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I'm a 5 lol and I canny walk in heels.

you girls have teeny tiny feet. i am a size 9!


----------



## Faythe

Are US sizes not different?


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Are US sizes not different?

oh, didn't think of that. off to google.........


----------



## moter98

yep, still have big feet even with the conversion!


----------



## Tryingmybest

*licks pinky's shoe* love them.
Size 4 here, love heels, don't do flats unless it's summer or pregnant. 
Motor sorry about your eye :/
I'm not temping this month.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> had my eye appt today. BOTH my eyes have regressed. astigmatism AND nearsightedness is back. both of which i was NEVER supposed to have to deal with ever again. so much for Lasik lasting forever. i'm so mad i could scream. i asked about redoing the surgery and if i would regress again and she said she didn't know, that i might. it's hard to say. WTF?! for now, i'm not doing the surgery and back in contacts. will get a pair of glasses next week probably. i just don't trust a maybe answer as to what will happen with a vision "enhancement". not wanting to spend another $4000 if i will be right back here in another 5 years anyway. and she said the risks go up with each one you do. so basically i wasted my money and risked my eyesight for a surgery that didn't work.

omg they should have warned you when you had it done there was a chance of it not working fully



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> omg just tried walking to the kitchen to put kettle on, PAINNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> 
> ok, heres what you do. buzz him in, leave the door cracked, run to the bed, put the heels on, then tell him to lock the door and come into your room. this way you never have to walk in them :)Click to expand...

yep thats the plan :thumbup:



Tryingmybest said:


> *licks pinky's shoe* love them.
> Size 4 here, love heels, don't do flats unless it's summer or pregnant.
> Motor sorry about your eye :/
> I'm not temping this month.

omg your more kinky than me!!!
ickle feet!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> had my eye appt today. BOTH my eyes have regressed. astigmatism AND nearsightedness is back. both of which i was NEVER supposed to have to deal with ever again. so much for Lasik lasting forever. i'm so mad i could scream. i asked about redoing the surgery and if i would regress again and she said she didn't know, that i might. it's hard to say. WTF?! for now, i'm not doing the surgery and back in contacts. will get a pair of glasses next week probably. i just don't trust a maybe answer as to what will happen with a vision "enhancement". not wanting to spend another $4000 if i will be right back here in another 5 years anyway. and she said the risks go up with each one you do. so basically i wasted my money and risked my eyesight for a surgery that didn't work.

omg they should have warned you when you had it done there was a chance of it not working fully



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> omg just tried walking to the kitchen to put kettle on, PAINNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> 
> ok, heres what you do. buzz him in, leave the door cracked, run to the bed, put the heels on, then tell him to lock the door and come into your room. this way you never have to walk in them :)Click to expand...

yep thats the plan :thumbup:



Tryingmybest said:


> *licks pinky's shoe* love them.
> Size 4 here, love heels, don't do flats unless it's summer or pregnant.
> Motor sorry about your eye :/
> I'm not temping this month.

omg your more kinky than me!!!
ickle feet!


----------



## Pinky32

oh while i think of it tina - my mum has had her eyes tested every other month since she found out she has diabetes - she was told she had a stigmatism in one eye so they sent her to our local hospital which has an eye department - they carried out tests and it turns out she has a "wrinkle" on her eye

apparently its quite common but she found it hilarious that now shes of a "certain age" and getting the old wrinkle, she now has a wrinkle on her eye


----------



## moter98

haha! yeah, i don't think i have a wrinkle in both my eyes. oh well. it's not bad enough yet to be a huge deal. i can see well enough yet to legally drive. i have ordered a couple pairs of glasses and will wear them for night driving and grocery shopping and any other time i think i need them. i just can't do contacts. since wearing them, i have not stopped rubbing my eyes for the dryness and i have a major headache now. not worth it. i have read that pregnancy can cause changes to your eyes and you shouldn't do lasik until you are done having babies, so i'm not considering an "enhancement" until i'm done with ttc and bf. hopefully that day comes sooner rather than later...

i have been reading that baby aspirin can sometimes help for those who have had early losses. i've been thinking of taking it, but wonder if i should just wait till my dr. appt. to see if the dr. thinks i should take it or not. what do you all think? take it now or wait?


----------



## Pinky32

ive been taking baby aspirin since mid feb - i told my doc i would be taking it as i had heard you should tell your doc


----------



## moter98

Yeah I would for sure tell dr at my appt.


----------



## Pinky32

Got an appt with surgeon today to talk about my arm - ive written a list of the pains that im getting - i cant carry on like this - part of me doesnt want another operation but then again i cant put any weight on this arm - cant turn a light off, cant flush the loo - its my left arm and im left handed and writing more than 2 lines i get pains

not looking forward to 2pm


----------



## Tryingmybest

Pinky32 said:


> Got an appt with surgeon today to talk about my arm - ive written a list of the pains that im getting - i cant carry on like this - part of me doesnt want another operation but then again i cant put any weight on this arm - cant turn a light off, cant flush the loo - its my left arm and im left handed and writing more than 2 lines i get pains
> 
> not looking forward to 2pm

boo hope it gets sorted easily.


----------



## Pinky32

thanks hun, i was told last time that only options are another operation with bone graft or leave it as it is

its bad enough i got told i will never straighten my arm again but to be in pain daily is getting me down


----------



## Faythe

Sorry to hear that Pinky. I really do hope they can sort something out for you.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> thanks hun, i was told last time that only options are another operation with bone graft or leave it as it is
> 
> its bad enough i got told i will never straighten my arm again but to be in pain daily is getting me down

I hope they can fix it up nicely for you so you don't have to live with this daily pain.


----------



## Tryingmybest

i've decided.

I will be pregnant hopefully

I will have a baby hopefully

I will breastfeed again hopefully

I will do baby wearing full time hopefully

I will absolutely love every step of the way and be in my baby moon whilst everyone else watches finally. Hopefully.


----------



## moter98

You will get there trying!


----------



## Pinky32

well im glad yesterday is over with!!

Went to see specialist (a new guy ive not seen before) - he said everything im feeling in my shoulder is normal and good - the tendon had been squashed and then trapped in the accident so they "made room" for it to move around so i will have discomfort etc for upto 9 months!!!!

No one told me it would take that long! oh well, at least its on track to recovery

I asked about my elbow and he looked at the xray, looked at me and said "its a mess!" "for the severity of my accident I shouldnt have had a metal plate put in as their is not enough bone to hold it together"

at this point i burst out crying

Due to politics in the hospital, I have to write to the chief exectutive and demand that someone look at my elbow and to list all the things I am unable to do with my arm - would be quicker to list the things i can do!

I dont want the surgeon who first operated on me touching my arm every again so i have to say this in the letter and explain that he has not seen me about my elbow since november and that i have been "fobbed" off to the shoulder specialist in the hope that my elbow gets better

the specialist i saw yesterday, although upset me by saying my elbow was a "mess" (his word not mine), I feel more confident with him than all the other people ive seen

at least it explains why im still unable to do most things, and why im still in pain - until its corrected i always will be :cry:

sorry for the long post - for those who havent seen it, heres my xray - you can see why i cant straighten my arm - the metal plate going around the elbow stops me from straightening it
 



Attached Files:







metal plate.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tryingmybest

omg pinky I'm so angry for you. 

(((())))


----------



## Pinky32

it took them 5 months of me complaining about my shoulder before they would do an MRI, my doctor gave me two steroid injections in the shoulder to ease the pain, the specialist gave me a major steroid injection to ease the pain before they would operate - when they did, theyn found that the tendon was squashed and a tear in the cartiledge!

even then no-one said it would take 9 months to heal!

I feel like ive wasted a year worrying that im not healing and dealing with pain daily but the specialist yesterday said that i havent wasted a year as the bone could have re-grown and healed - its just bad luck that it hasnt - but if it had, i wouldnt be able to straighten my arm for the rest of my life!

I cant do much with it, cant write, cant flush the loo, cant turn off a light switch! - thats a lot to cope with for the past year and thinking this is how life is going to be for ever


----------



## Faythe

That's terrible!! :hugs:


----------



## moter98

I'm sorry pinky. Hopefully that letter will get things rolling to get your elbow fixed. I can't believe how they can put you off like that. In US, we go in, they fix it. That's the end of it. DH had a plate and 14 screws in his foot due to a crushed foot from a motorbike accident. It was causing him daily pain like you describe. So he went in and a week later had it taken out. In his case, they put it in to hold the foot together at the time, but years later he didn't need it in there anymore.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Happy Birthday Sarah :cake:

thanks chick!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> stomp!!!! i can barely walk in them :rofl:

Haha I just got the song Everyday Im Shufflin in my head and got a vision of you wiggling around the apartment :haha: :D


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Pinky sounds like those shoes will give you bfp!
> Didn't temp today as was up from 4 am with stomach pains, went to work, got sent home. Went to the docs and got signed off for another week. She thinks I haven't gotten over the flu.
> How is eveyone else? X

Aww sorry to heae you still arent feeling very good. Glad that youve been signed off though...you need time to recover!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Happy Birthday Sarah!

Thanks Chick!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> if i end up breaking my neck, will they put on death certificate
> 
> Cause of Death - trying to get pregnant wearing 5" heels
> 
> :rofl:

Hahaha bless!!!

You could try the old method of peeing in em like they used to do in the army...you never know...it might activate a new fetish too in the OH :haha: :D


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> had my eye appt today. BOTH my eyes have regressed. astigmatism AND nearsightedness is back. both of which i was NEVER supposed to have to deal with ever again. so much for Lasik lasting forever. i'm so mad i could scream. i asked about redoing the surgery and if i would regress again and she said she didn't know, that i might. it's hard to say. WTF?! for now, i'm not doing the surgery and back in contacts. will get a pair of glasses next week probably. i just don't trust a maybe answer as to what will happen with a vision "enhancement". not wanting to spend another $4000 if i will be right back here in another 5 years anyway. and she said the risks go up with each one you do. so basically i wasted my money and risked my eyesight for a surgery that didn't work.

Thats ridiculous...! They always are quick to advertise how wonderful your eyes are afterwards but fail to tell you its only a temporary fix in a lot of cases. Its awful!

Its why id never get it done. Whats the point in spending so much money on a risky and not permanent procedure!

Youre doing the right thing honey. Did they not tell you when you had your pre op appointments that it might regress? If not id complain!


----------



## Tryingmybest

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ6zr6kCPj8

:haha: I do love this song.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> had my eye appt today. BOTH my eyes have regressed. astigmatism AND nearsightedness is back. both of which i was NEVER supposed to have to deal with ever again. so much for Lasik lasting forever. i'm so mad i could scream. i asked about redoing the surgery and if i would regress again and she said she didn't know, that i might. it's hard to say. WTF?! for now, i'm not doing the surgery and back in contacts. will get a pair of glasses next week probably. i just don't trust a maybe answer as to what will happen with a vision "enhancement". not wanting to spend another $4000 if i will be right back here in another 5 years anyway. and she said the risks go up with each one you do. so basically i wasted my money and risked my eyesight for a surgery that didn't work.
> 
> Thats ridiculous...! They always are quick to advertise how wonderful your eyes are afterwards but fail to tell you its only a temporary fix in a lot of cases. Its awful!
> 
> Its why id never get it done. Whats the point in spending so much money on a risky and not permanent procedure!
> 
> Youre doing the right thing honey. Did they not tell you when you had your pre op appointments that it might regress? If not id complain!Click to expand...

Nope. I was told that it would last for my lifetime. I asked why it didn't last for lifetime when I went in and she just said sometimes it happens but my eyesight will never be as bad as it was. But so what if it means I have to wear glasses again? That's not a lifetime correction. They even told me how much money I would save on contacts and glasses through the years doing the procedure. Ha! What a joke


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> well im glad yesterday is over with!!
> 
> Went to see specialist (a new guy ive not seen before) - he said everything im feeling in my shoulder is normal and good - the tendon had been squashed and then trapped in the accident so they "made room" for it to move around so i will have discomfort etc for upto 9 months!!!!
> 
> No one told me it would take that long! oh well, at least its on track to recovery
> 
> I asked about my elbow and he looked at the xray, looked at me and said "its a mess!" "for the severity of my accident I shouldnt have had a metal plate put in as their is not enough bone to hold it together"
> 
> at this point i burst out crying
> 
> Due to politics in the hospital, I have to write to the chief exectutive and demand that someone look at my elbow and to list all the things I am unable to do with my arm - would be quicker to list the things i can do!
> 
> I dont want the surgeon who first operated on me touching my arm every again so i have to say this in the letter and explain that he has not seen me about my elbow since november and that i have been "fobbed" off to the shoulder specialist in the hope that my elbow gets better
> 
> the specialist i saw yesterday, although upset me by saying my elbow was a "mess" (his word not mine), I feel more confident with him than all the other people ive seen
> 
> at least it explains why im still unable to do most things, and why im still in pain - until its corrected i always will be :cry:
> 
> sorry for the long post - for those who havent seen it, heres my xray - you can see why i cant straighten my arm - the metal plate going around the elbow stops me from straightening it

I think with what youve had to go through anyone woiuld burst into tears about this.

I think its a blow too when someone says theres a mess been made. But..atleat it can be fixed and thats the important thing.

I know you really didnt like the idea of having to open your arm up agian but...with all the pain and discomfort youre having its best to get it fixed now so that you can get things as back to normal as possible asap. Youre in so much pain sweetie and it is limiting your lifestyle atm and you dont deserve that. You need it sorted so you can enjoy the things you enjoyed before.

I know it probably came as a bit of a shock but concentrate on the fact that youre now on the road to getting things resolved and thats the important thing :) Less pain in the future! x


----------



## Tryingmybest

actually it should be 

https://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=/watch?v=wyx6JDQCslE

for those under age..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRurhWEKB1A


----------



## moter98

I want my perfect eyesight back. :cry: I have spent $440 this week on eye appts and glasses and not done yet! Going back in for more next week. SO unhappy with my LASIK outcome.


----------



## Faythe

Ladies,

Green or pink? Am about to order a Bummis superbrite PUL wrap and fleece liners but cannot choose between the two colours :haha:


----------



## moter98

PINK! Pink everything!! If you end up having a boy you can just send it all to me. :p


----------



## Faythe

Ordered :D


----------



## moter98

If I ever have a girl she will have pink everything. And her room will look like it has thrown up pink and Disney princesses everywhere, lol!


----------



## Faythe

Haha! I don't mind boys in bits of pink either.

I'll be ordering the green and the orange (possibly blue) superbrite wraps too when I get some more dosh.


----------



## moter98

I have a lot of blues and browns for Aden. He looks good in those colors. Brings out his blue eyes.


----------



## Faythe

I might just buy all colours :D


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> I want my perfect eyesight back. :cry: I have spent $440 this week on eye appts and glasses and not done yet! Going back in for more next week. SO unhappy with my LASIK outcome.

Id be very annoyed too. Its a joke that you throw so much money into something and arent really given the full facts. And its not like you really want to go through it again. Considering you know youll probably need it again! JOKE!!


----------



## sarahuk

I suppose with fluff it doesnt really matter either way Faythe! Baby will have its botty all wrapped up anyway!

So..hope youre all ok today? I still feel like pants but coming round a little..

And....I GOT CROSSHAIRS!!!! Only took an entire cycle lol. And today I have af cramps so it looks like af will be on its normal schedule and not be delayed by super late ovulation. Oh well...Im concentrating on the fact that I ovulated at all! :happydance:

xx


----------



## Faythe

That's definately some good news, Sarah :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Woohoo for crosshairs! Boo for AF :(


----------



## Tryingmybest

ARGHHHHHHHHH so fricken angry!


----------



## moter98

Just dropped Aden off with MIL. Left my heart with him. Take care of my baby. Miss him already. Hate it when he cries cause he doesn't wanna go.


----------



## Faythe

Hey ladies!


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Feels like I've been gone for ever! In England at a wedding. Lovely weekend. 
Sarah that's great you got cross hairs! Are you doing a repeat day 21 progesterone this month? 
Trying what's up? :hugs: 
How's everyone else? How's the bump faythe? 
Afm I think my endometriosis is really flaring up. Had very painful bd yesterday, I bleed afterwards, having terrible cramps today and my abdomen is really bloated! Very painful! 
It's way to early for Ov or anything like that I have been so ill recently and I think it's all down to the endo. 
Xx :hugs: xX


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls! Feels like I've been gone for ever! In England at a wedding. Lovely weekend.
> Sarah that's great you got cross hairs! Are you doing a repeat day 21 progesterone this month?
> Trying what's up? :hugs:
> How's everyone else? How's the bump faythe?
> Afm I think my endometriosis is really flaring up. Had very painful bd yesterday, I bleed afterwards, having terrible cramps today and my abdomen is really bloated! Very painful!
> It's way to early for Ov or anything like that I have been so ill recently and I think it's all down to the endo.
> Xx :hugs: xX

Stupid endo. Hope symptoms subside soon.


----------



## moter98

Any bread makers here?
I am trying to make a sandwich bread but my dough won't rise enough. It's driving me crazy. Can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## sarahuk

I have no idea Tina :shrug: I do know some yeasts work better than others though..maybe try a different one?

Aww Rach...sorry to hear youre in a bit of a bad way after the bding session. Endo sounds awful!! :hugs:

No I wont be getting another repeat of the 21day test it seems. Despite having crosshairs and being 5dpo today I wont get beyond 6. AF is on its way in. I expected as much when I started cramping a few days ago, and after checking my calendar it seems my period would have been due tomorrow anyway so seems despite the late ovulation my cycle lenth is staying true.

Pre-warning: If af comes then i might be away for a little while on a break. Matt gos his appointment through for his semen analysis and seems that if my cycles go as normal next month it will count me completely out as theres no jiggy allowed for 4 days before the day of the test. Which is right in my usual fertile window. Plus seems even if i ovulate late, my cycle length still stays the same so...

So basically im in a bit of a low place atm. Feel like theres no point me even ttc till I see a specialist and dont know how long Ill ahve to wait for that. My body no longer likes me and I just feel like im fighting a loosing battle atm. Bit freaked about the cd2 bloods as my sister and grandmother both went through the menopause at the age im at now, my grandmother was younger actually, and starting to get a bit scared that all the changes in my cycle are linked to that possibility.

So..if I go quiet...you know why. Ill be back though, and will be cheering you all on still ofc! 

x


----------



## Faythe

Oh Sarah. I don't know what to say sweet. I wish I was better with words and could give you a cuddle :hugs: xxx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> I have no idea Tina :shrug: I do know some yeasts work better than others though..maybe try a different one?
> 
> Aww Rach...sorry to hear youre in a bit of a bad way after the bding session. Endo sounds awful!! :hugs:
> 
> No I wont be getting another repeat of the 21day test it seems. Despite having crosshairs and being 5dpo today I wont get beyond 6. AF is on its way in. I expected as much when I started cramping a few days ago, and after checking my calendar it seems my period would have been due tomorrow anyway so seems despite the late ovulation my cycle lenth is staying true.
> 
> Pre-warning: If af comes then i might be away for a little while on a break. Matt gos his appointment through for his semen analysis and seems that if my cycles go as normal next month it will count me completely out as theres no jiggy allowed for 4 days before the day of the test. Which is right in my usual fertile window. Plus seems even if i ovulate late, my cycle length still stays the same so...
> 
> So basically im in a bit of a low place atm. Feel like theres no point me even ttc till I see a specialist and dont know how long Ill ahve to wait for that. My body no longer likes me and I just feel like im fighting a loosing battle atm. Bit freaked about the cd2 bloods as my sister and grandmother both went through the menopause at the age im at now, my grandmother was younger actually, and starting to get a bit scared that all the changes in my cycle are linked to that possibility.
> 
> So..if I go quiet...you know why. Ill be back though, and will be cheering you all on still ofc!
> 
> x

oh, why can't the FS see you sooner? it's not fair! is there any way to see another dr. and explain everything to get a quicker appt with a FS? it seems with the endo and amount of time it's been that you've been trying they should be getting you in within a month's time. why make you wait like this?!
also, with the short LP, has dr. said anything about may a luteal phase defect? they would just give you progesterone supplement for that. you can get them OTC too, but they aren't as strong. 
i'm so sorry sarah. 
hope the SA goes well. you never know, you could still hit your fertile window. you have a 6 day window so it's still possible. 
:hugs:


----------



## Tryingmybest

hugs sarah x


----------



## moter98

Hmm...cd13 and no +opk yet. Never had a negative this late before. Hope ov is just late this cycle.


----------



## rooster100

Sarah! That's awful! Well I really hope yr going to get some answers soon and that it's easy to sort out xx:hugs:


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> Hmm...cd13 and no +opk yet. Never had a negative this late before. Hope ov is just late this cycle.

Maybe it's the chemical playing with things? Maybe it will be a little later? Are you testing twice a day? Xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm...cd13 and no +opk yet. Never had a negative this late before. Hope ov is just late this cycle.
> 
> Maybe it's the chemical playing with things? Maybe it will be a little later? Are you testing twice a day? XxClick to expand...

Yes, sometimes 3. I know it's cause of the chemical. Just hoping I ov at all before AF shows


----------



## Faythe

Evening ladies x


----------



## moter98

Hi faythe. Is shrimpette kicking up a storm today?


----------



## Faythe

Yes lol. I actually need to pee now as he/she has just kicked me hard in the bladder!


----------



## Faythe

Sorry for that overshare lol.

It's so precious feeling shrimpette and even more so now I feel movement throughout the day, not just at night time.

And, it's my birthday tomorrow :yipee:


----------



## moter98

Oh well, happy early birthday!!!!
Haha, I remember those kicks. So fun. Wait till you see a whole hand or foot pushin on your belly. That's a trip


----------



## Faythe

Bleugh, she/he done a 180 and is kicking me in the back now. Not a nice feeling :wacko:

Thank you! Can't believe I am going to be 25! Gone so quick it's unreal.


----------



## moter98

Oooh, never been kicked in the back. That's gotta be an odd feeling.
Any birthday plans?


----------



## Faythe

Not really. Hoping to go see a bestie tomorrow if it's not torrential downpour again. Having a get together in a nice local pub in the evening but not sure who will bother turning up.

That's about it really lol


----------



## moter98

Sounds like heaven to me. Can't remember the last time I had a day like that. Aden is pretty much attached to my hip these days, lol! (not complaining)


----------



## Faythe

I just hope the weather holds up! Been nice today but there's chance of rain tomorrow (sods law)


----------



## moter98

We might have rain tomorrow too. Hope it holds out for your birthday


----------



## Faythe

Me too :)


----------



## Tryingmybest

faythe wow I didn't think you were that young!!!

you are so wise beyond your years!


----------



## Faythe

LOL I'm not that young. I don't think. How old did you think I was? :D


----------



## moter98

I feel like I'm in the twilight zone right now. I've been having stomach pains for a week and thought it was indigestion. Finally couldn't take it anymore and went to express care. They did bloodwork and my white blood cell count came back high which probably means I have parasites. WHAT?! I Am so freaked out right now that I have these creepy crawly things in my body. I need to go in for more test and it could be days before they get me medication for it. To top it all off I got my positive opk tonight but didn't want to bd because the medication they give you might not be safe during pregnancy and you can also pass parasites on to a fetus!!!! Now I am an optimistic person, but for the life of me I can't see a positive side to this.


Oh, an my right blinker just went out.


----------



## Faythe

Oh shit, sorry to hear that honey. Fingers crossed it's not parasites


----------



## moter98

FX it is, because of its not, high white blood cell count can indicate leukemia


----------



## Faythe

oh shit :wacko:


----------



## rooster100

High white cells normally indicate infection. How high were they Moter? Not sure why they thought paracites? I've never heard of that being the cause for high white cells?!?
Glad you did get a pos opk though :) xx


----------



## Tryingmybest

((())) motor.

Faythe I thought you were in your 30's!

How is everyone, I'm still not charting this month.


----------



## Faythe

Haha nopey just mid 20's :flower:

How're you doing?


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> High white cells normally indicate infection. How high were they Moter? Not sure why they thought paracites? I've never heard of that being the cause for high white cells?!?
> Glad you did get a pos opk though :) xx

dr. said that there are different categories of white blood cells. all other white blood cells tested normal except for this one and that this high number indicates allergies or parasites. he didn't tell me a number. i thought i had some sort of bacterial infection, but he thinks it is parasites because of the blood test results. i am still waiting on a result for bacterial infection, but that test needs to be sent out and will take a few days. i do think he is right because i was up all night googling about it and read that garlic can kill parasites. so of course i've been downing garlic and i have very minimal stomach pain now. or maybe its placebo affect, ha!


----------



## moter98

Having to miss this ov chance is just awful. :(


----------



## moter98

You're probably sleeping already, but happy birthday tamz!


----------



## rooster100

Happy birthday faythe! Hope you and yr bump have a lovely day! :hugs: wish I were 25 again ;) xx


----------



## rooster100

As you can see girls not doing so great with the temp. Was away the whole weekend. I just don't think I can do it with my different times of the day I wake (including night shifts :() 
On a pos note though I went to see my doc yesterday about the endo and she took tonnes of bloods and has referred me for a lap!! Finally something is getting done!! Xx


----------



## rooster100

Oh yeah the other thing is the doc told me once I had had the lap she will Start me on clomid?! A very low dose but still! This Is my new doc and I actually think I love her. I know none of this might work but it's exciting anyway! X


----------



## Faythe

Yay for referring you! This should help, right? xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> As you can see girls not doing so great with the temp. Was away the whole weekend. I just don't think I can do it with my different times of the day I wake (including night shifts :()
> On a pos note though I went to see my doc yesterday about the endo and she took tonnes of bloods and has referred me for a lap!! Finally something is getting done!! Xx

Don't blame you on the temping. It's a lot of commitment and especially hard when you have different schedules. Yay! Hope they can find an easy fix for you.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Oh yeah the other thing is the doc told me once I had had the lap she will Start me on clomid?! A very low dose but still! This Is my new doc and I actually think I love her. I know none of this might work but it's exciting anyway! X

Woohoo! Clomid will bring on ov if you aren't ovulating or give you a nice healthy eggy if you are. Bet you get your bfp soon


----------



## moter98

My opk went negative today but still no temp rise. Will see if I get one tomorrow. Doesn't really matter too much for this cycle anyway. Feeling better at least. Tomorrows my last day of testing and I'm hoping for results by Monday. Friday would be nice too, but I doubt it. The hospital lab is pretty busy. This whole ordeal has been quite the distraction from ttc.


----------



## moter98

Oh.
My.
I am in shock.
My brother is having TRIPLETS!


----------



## Faythe

WOW!!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> WOW!!

This was their last try so they had 4 eggs put in this time. They usually did two. What do you know that this time three of them took. Amazing!


----------



## Faythe

Ouch is all I am going to say lol


----------



## moter98

Hahaha


----------



## rooster100

Yeah triplets! That's amazing!! I bet yr delighted Moter!! Xx


----------



## rooster100

Faythe said:


> Yay for referring you! This should help, right? xx

Yeah it should really help! I wanted to hug my doctor but I restrained! Xx


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah the other thing is the doc told me once I had had the lap she will Start me on clomid?! A very low dose but still! This Is my new doc and I actually think I love her. I know none of this might work but it's exciting anyway! X
> 
> Woohoo! Clomid will bring on ov if you aren't ovulating or give you a nice healthy eggy if you are. Bet you get your bfp soonClick to expand...

Yeah, I didn't think they gave it when you already Ov but my GP seems to be on a mission and I'm not going to stop her! X


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Yeah triplets! That's amazing!! I bet yr delighted Moter!! Xx

It's just amazing and scary all at the same time. Glad it's not me though. I don't think I could handle the stress. Triplets are usually born at 33 weeks or earlier and usually weigh under 5 pounds. Scary stuff.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah the other thing is the doc told me once I had had the lap she will Start me on clomid?! A very low dose but still! This Is my new doc and I actually think I love her. I know none of this might work but it's exciting anyway! X
> 
> Woohoo! Clomid will bring on ov if you aren't ovulating or give you a nice healthy eggy if you are. Bet you get your bfp soonClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I didn't think they gave it when you already Ov but my GP seems to be on a mission and I'm not going to stop her! XClick to expand...

I've heard of some women on here getting it that ov and dr said its to ensure a healthy egg at ov


----------



## Tryingmybest

rooster woop for clomid
motor omg!
faythe I'm ok :)


----------



## moter98

called dr for my results. yep, i have a parasite called crypto. usually get it through drinking water. the only unfiltered water i've had is at restaurants. NEVER drinking restaurant water again. still waiting on one more test result and hoping that comes back negative. dr said it will resolve on its own and no need for any meds even! rachel, have you ever heard of this, being a nurse? 
hope it clears up soon and i can get back to TTC!


----------



## Faythe

Wow that's shocking. It's often fatal in reptiles :(


----------



## Pinky32

morning girls, sorry i havent been on here recently but ive been so down about my arm and cant get over it, went to see a new solicitor on tuesday about sueing where i had my accident and then he started talking about sueing the NHS! I just want to be pain free! is that too much to ask?

Rooster - yayyyyy for new doctor

Motor - oooh parasite - how long will it take to clear from the body, is there anything you can do to help it die? hmmmmmm garlic bet your lovely to be near lol

faythe - glad you had a good night on your birthday

we had one lovely day here the other day apart from that its rained every single day - getting bored of frizzy hair!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Wow that's shocking. It's often fatal in reptiles :(

Oh, scary! I guess it can be from spinach too as it binds very well to it and hard to it and hard to get rid of. I eat 4 tubs if spinach a week and the week I came down with this I happened to buy spinach from a local discount store to save some money. I think maybe it was from that cause that's the only thing different I ate or drank that week. No way to know for sure though I guess. Just happy it isn't something really serious. Well, as long as my last test comes out negative it won't be anyway. Still waiting in that result.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> morning girls, sorry i havent been on here recently but ive been so down about my arm and cant get over it, went to see a new solicitor on tuesday about sueing where i had my accident and then he started talking about sueing the NHS! I just want to be pain free! is that too much to ask?
> 
> Rooster - yayyyyy for new doctor
> 
> Motor - oooh parasite - how long will it take to clear from the body, is there anything you can do to help it die? hmmmmmm garlic bet your lovely to be near lol
> 
> faythe - glad you had a good night on your birthday
> 
> we had one lovely day here the other day apart from that its rained every single day - getting bored of frizzy hair!

So sorry you are having to go through this pinky. It must be a nightmare! I hope they can get your arm fixed up really soon.
I guess it takes up to two weeks to clear. It's been 9 days so far. So this cycle was a bus for ttc unless dh has super sperm that can live for days and days, lol!

I am sending up a prayer for you right now that your arm gets the proper treatment and heals well.


----------



## Tryingmybest

Hey girls.

Yesterday I started nesting WTF. It should only come over you if pregnant. Today I got a smiley face and I feel so rough. I could easily just throw up. My whole body is aching, I must be ill or something :(


----------



## Tryingmybest

my sig says I'm likely not fertile today. What do you know! omg I need to lay down :sick:


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> Hey girls.
> 
> Yesterday I started nesting WTF. It should only come over you if pregnant. Today I got a smiley face and I feel so rough. I could easily just throw up. My whole body is aching, I must be ill or something :(

Hope you feel better. Try to catch that egg!


----------



## Faythe

I hope it clears up ASAP Tina.

Go take a nap, Trying :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Thanks faythe. Me too. Sucks going to work feeling like this.


----------



## Faythe

I bet it does. Sending you hugs from across the pond :hugs:


----------



## Faythe

Hey ladies, thought I'd update with a bump pic :flower:
 



Attached Files:







18+6.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:
 

> Hey ladies, thought I'd update with a bump pic :flower:

I really hate to say it, but I want to rub your baby bump.
You are growing so fast! I can't believe how time flies. How's the nursery coming along?


----------



## moter98

Good news! Rest of tests came back normal so I can resume ttc, woohoo! Still hoping we had super sticky spermies this cycle and I'll have my rainbow baby already growing. A girl can dream can't she?


----------



## rooster100

That's great Moter! I was going to say as a nurse I have never seen that before but we don't tend to deal with infectious diseases where I work. Glad the tests were normal and u can get back to TTC again!! You never know sometimes messed up cycles are the ones the lead to bfps! Fingers crossed! Xx


----------



## rooster100

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah the other thing is the doc told me once I had had the lap she will Start me on clomid?! A very low dose but still! This Is my new doc and I actually think I love her. I know none of this might work but it's exciting anyway! X
> 
> Woohoo! Clomid will bring on ov if you aren't ovulating or give you a nice healthy eggy if you are. Bet you get your bfp soonClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I didn't think they gave it when you already Ov but my GP seems to be on a mission and I'm not going to stop her! XClick to expand...




Faythe said:


> Hey ladies, thought I'd update with a bump pic :flower:

 I want! I want!! I want!!! Sorry but had to just say that! Beautiful!! Xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> That's great Moter! I was going to say as a nurse I have never seen that before but we don't tend to deal with infectious diseases where I work. Glad the tests were normal and u can get back to TTC again!! You never know sometimes messed up cycles are the ones the lead to bfps! Fingers crossed! Xx

Oh, would that just be a wonderful surprise!


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> morning girls, sorry i havent been on here recently but ive been so down about my arm and cant get over it, went to see a new solicitor on tuesday about sueing where i had my accident and then he started talking about sueing the NHS! I just want to be pain free! is that too much to ask?
> 
> Rooster - yayyyyy for new doctor
> 
> Motor - oooh parasite - how long will it take to clear from the body, is there anything you can do to help it die? hmmmmmm garlic bet your lovely to be near lol
> 
> faythe - glad you had a good night on your birthday
> 
> we had one lovely day here the other day apart from that its rained every single day - getting bored of frizzy hair!

Glad your back! I wish there was something I could do to help you with yr arm! 
Weather here unbelievably is very nice at the mo!


----------



## rooster100

Tryingmybest said:


> my sig says I'm likely not fertile today. What do you know! omg I need to lay down :sick:

Hope you feel better! I got rid of my sig as it was never right each month! Xx


----------



## moter98

So my mom apparently told my brothers about my second loss. Now that my one brother is having three babies, they are all treating me different. They say they are worried about me and keep talking about it. I just don't want to talk about it with them. I am happy my brother is having triplets. Don't look at me with pity, geez! I feel like they expect me to break down at any moment. I don't like being treated like a fragile piece of glass. Go back to treating me normal.


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> So my mom apparently told my brothers about my second loss. Now that my one brother is having three babies, they are all treating me different. They say they are worried about me and keep talking about it. I just don't want to talk about it with them. I am happy my brother is having triplets. Don't look at me with pity, geez! I feel like they expect me to break down at any moment. I don't like being treated like a fragile piece of glass. Go back to treating me normal.

You should tell them that (nicely) and they will. They are men, they have no idea how to cope in remotely akward situations! They get frightened they might upset you. Have u told him that yr delighted for his happiness with his baby's as you know how long it took to get them and they deserve this and you KNOW yr time will come again :) 
I remember two of my work friends didn't tell me about their pregnancies after my loss for months! The whole hospital knew and no one said it to me. I was generally happy for them. They had both been TTC a long time and they deserved it and it gave me hope, so I said that to them. It still hurt a little but it's their baby not mine. I would like to have my own one please xx:hugs:xx


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, thought I'd update with a bump pic :flower:
> 
> I really hate to say it, but I want to rub your baby bump.
> You are growing so fast! I can't believe how time flies. How's the nursery coming along?Click to expand...

Hehe! :blush:

We're in a one bedroom flat so no nursery. We'll be moving next year though :D


----------



## sarahuk

Its sometimes unavoidable...I remember my best mate...she gave birth a week before i lost mine and right when i was in the is it ok/is it not stage. I was due to go see her and she was so paranoid that id fall apart. To be fair...i did put it off a little bit and waited till i was responding to the ectopic treatment...but even then after a couple of months she still was super sensitive to it all and asking if i was sure i wanted to see the baby. Its nice they worry but sometimes you just need to move on and have every day normal life too eh :)

Hope you ladies are ok. Ive been enjoying a little break from bnb and getting my head in the right place. I got af on 9dpo and so been moving past that. And today I had my CD2 bloods taken so my referral should go off soon to the specialist.

Ive also turned into a vitamin obsessed junkie lol.

Im now taking vitamin b complex, vitamin b6, evening primrose oil, switched to flaxseed during tww. And got matt on vitamin c, vitamin b complex, vitamin b6, folic acid (who knew it was good for men?!), and Selenium.

I had to buy us pill caddies :haha:


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> So my mom apparently told my brothers about my second loss. Now that my one brother is having three babies, they are all treating me different. They say they are worried about me and keep talking about it. I just don't want to talk about it with them. I am happy my brother is having triplets. Don't look at me with pity, geez! I feel like they expect me to break down at any moment. I don't like being treated like a fragile piece of glass. Go back to treating me normal.
> 
> You should tell them that (nicely) and they will. They are men, they have no idea how to cope in remotely akward situations! They get frightened they might upset you. Have u told him that yr delighted for his happiness with his baby's as you know how long it took to get them and they deserve this and you KNOW yr time will come again :)
> I remember two of my work friends didn't tell me about their pregnancies after my loss for months! The whole hospital knew and no one said it to me. I was generally happy for them. They had both been TTC a long time and they deserved it and it gave me hope, so I said that to them. It still hurt a little but it's their baby not mine. I would like to have my own one please xx:hugs:xxClick to expand...

well, my brothers wife would always go home and cry when someone announced their pregnancy, so maybe he thinks that's what i'm doing. and my other brothers wife went through a loss of her own, which she still mourns every single year on that date. so i guess they think i'm at home balling my eyes out. of course i am sad about my losses and sad that it's not me that's pregnant, however, doesn't mean i'm not over the moon for them. i just don't want them thinking i'm not happy for him and all depressed. that's not the case at all. as you know, i'm an optimistic person and while sad about the way things went, i am looking towards my future, not dwelling on the past. i just don't like being treated with pity. i have told them i'm fine, but they don't believe me.


----------



## moter98

It sounds like you just might have low progesterone? That would be an easy fix. And can even be cured with the vitamins you're taking! I take 2 tbsp flaxseed a day. It's good for many many things. It's a superfood and will give you an overall feeling of better energy and health. I swear by it now. Hope this is not tmi, but it cured my chronic hemorrhoid in just 5 days. They were bad enough I was gonna have surgury for them after my second baby. (cause they get bad after delivery)


----------



## sarahuk

Ouch that sounds painful! My mum got that when she was pregnan with me. Did it come on with Aden?

Yeah I think sometimes people assume everyone handles things the same way as they do. I think the problem is pregnancy losses seem to be such a taboo topic. When I had mine my sister never even bothered to contact me or ask how I was. 

It could be! I hope so since im taking everything under the sun now lol. Hopefully the new concoction of vitamins will lengthen my LP too :) x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Ouch that sounds painful! My mum got that when she was pregnan with me. Did it come on with Aden?
> 
> Yeah I think sometimes people assume everyone handles things the same way as they do. I think the problem is pregnancy losses seem to be such a taboo topic. When I had mine my sister never even bothered to contact me or ask how I was.
> 
> It could be! I hope so since im taking everything under the sun now lol. Hopefully the new concoction of vitamins will lengthen my LP too :) x

No I had it years before I got pregnant, got bad during pregnancy an really really bad after delivery. The nurse even commented on it lol! Who knew that a simple natural food could cure it. 

I just don't like my brothers treating me that way. It feels weird. I think I overreacted because I AM sensitive to it. I just wasn't ready to talk about it with them and kinda wish my mom hasn't told them. I have only told the girls on bnb, my mom, and a close friend. It's hard for me to talk about to my family an I would rather not right now. And I just hate that look in their eyes. Don't need it or want it at the moment. Aw well, I know they mean well, I just wasn't ready for it that day.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Ouch that sounds painful! My mum got that when she was pregnan with me. Did it come on with Aden?
> 
> Yeah I think sometimes people assume everyone handles things the same way as they do. I think the problem is pregnancy losses seem to be such a taboo topic. When I had mine my sister never even bothered to contact me or ask how I was.
> 
> It could be! I hope so since im taking everything under the sun now lol. Hopefully the new concoction of vitamins will lengthen my LP too :) x

I hope the vitamins work!!!


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, I'm pretty sure I ask the same questions every month but anyway! I had a pos opk yesterday. Didn't get to bd yesterday. Its neg today, is it too late for the egg now? (it was yesterday am) xx


----------



## Pinky32

A positive OPK shows when LH surge is in body, it means that you shoulder drop the egg within 24-36 hours so pounce on OH

The positive could have been when surge was on its way up

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Yup! Plus I also read through fertility friend that it can be up to 48 hours if you caight the pos opk on the way up...so get beding!


----------



## moter98

So I'm totally symptom spotting this cycle since I have something to compare it to now. I've had mild mild cramps and a little ewcm and watery cm. hoping it's a good sign. I know it's SUPER early but I just had to POAS so I took a FRER. Didn't see anything so of course took it out of the case and when it dried it had a PINK line. Even if it's an evap it sure is nice to see it. I am way too early for a bfp, only 4dpo, possible 5 , ha! I am a nut. Not to mention we only bd 3-4 dpo before ov.


----------



## moter98

please be the start of a bfp
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0245.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0246.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0247.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> So I'm totally symptom spotting this cycle since I have something to compare it to now. I've had mild mild cramps and a little ewcm and watery cm. hoping it's a good sign. I know it's SUPER early but I just had to POAS so I took a FRER. Didn't see anything so of course took it out of the case and when it dried it had a PINK line. Even if it's an evap it sure is nice to see it. I am way too early for a bfp, only 4dpo, possible 5 , ha! I am a nut. Not to mention we only bd 3-4 dpo before ov.

Symtom spot away! Why not! At least you have hope! That's something I feel I lack now. I'm so frightened of never seeing a bfp again :( x


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm totally symptom spotting this cycle since I have something to compare it to now. I've had mild mild cramps and a little ewcm and watery cm. hoping it's a good sign. I know it's SUPER early but I just had to POAS so I took a FRER. Didn't see anything so of course took it out of the case and when it dried it had a PINK line. Even if it's an evap it sure is nice to see it. I am way too early for a bfp, only 4dpo, possible 5 , ha! I am a nut. Not to mention we only bd 3-4 dpo before ov.
> 
> Symtom spot away! Why not! At least you have hope! That's something I feel I lack now. I'm so frightened of never seeing a bfp again :( xClick to expand...

I know! It's so scary thinking it might not happen. But, you've gotta keep hoping. You have gotten pregnant before Rachel. You will again.


----------



## moter98

Evap. Silly me. Got my hopes up. 
Least my dr appt is in just 2 1/2 days.


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> Evap. Silly me. Got my hopes up.
> Least my dr appt is in just 2 1/2 days.

Moter is was very early at 4 dpo! Yeah for dr appointment though! Exciting! I find out my blood results tomorrow ( or some of them) for PCOS etc. will also find out if my gyne man can see me for a lap! Things are happening for us girls! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

tina, the chances of getting a bfp at 4dpo are soooooooooooo remote - its still on its journey and hasnt implanted yet - also taking apart those tests is a bad move as i read you will nearly always see a line if you pull them apart, its the digital bit that reads the line otherwise it would just be a normal poas test

rach - good luck with results


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Evap. Silly me. Got my hopes up.
> Least my dr appt is in just 2 1/2 days.
> 
> Moter is was very early at 4 dpo! Yeah for dr appointment though! Exciting! I find out my blood results tomorrow ( or some of them) for PCOS etc. will also find out if my gyne man can see me for a lap! Things are happening for us girls! XxClick to expand...

Yes they are! Each day brings us closer to our sticky beans.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> tina, the chances of getting a bfp at 4dpo are soooooooooooo remote - its still on its journey and hasnt implanted yet - also taking apart those tests is a bad move as i read you will nearly always see a line if you pull them apart, its the digital bit that reads the line otherwise it would just be a normal poas test
> 
> rach - good luck with results

This one isn't a digital test, but I know you're not supposed to take the tests apart. But of course I did last month too in early days before ingot my bfp and the test dried this same way with a second line. Non pregnant cycles I never had one like this. I'm sure it's an evap cause it's so so early yet but a girl can dream!


----------



## sarahuk

Good luck rach!

Tina...sorry to say this honey but I dont use frers because this always happened to me. Also...non-strip tests are not protected against being out of their cases and this can lead to the control line becoming prominent as it dries fast.


----------



## moter98

Ok. Thanks for your input ladies!


----------



## moter98

Happy Monday!
How was everyone's weekend?
Been quiet here again.
We had two weddings to go to on the same day Sony was pretty busy why with driving back and forth. We had a good time and a great chicken dinner.


Faythe, how's baby doing?


----------



## Faythe

I'm keeping everything crossed for you Tina :hugs:

Shrimpette is doing good. Had a mega active day yesterday with kicking etc :haha:


----------



## moter98

Thanks. I know I'm reaching pretty far. Chances are very low for conception this cycle, but that pink line got me all excited. 

Hope shrimpette goes easy on you! You are coming into the home stretch


----------



## Faythe

You never know! Keeping everything crossed for you :D

Need you girls to get your BFP's!

I know, it's flying by. Can't believe it. 20 weeks on Friday! And then my scan next week :wohoo:


----------



## moter98

Scan already?! I wanna see pics.


----------



## Faythe

Yeah on 15th :D

Can't wait to see my Shrimpette again :cloud9:


----------



## Tryingmybest

Hey girls. 

We are all still ill. Kids got it bad. I was so convinced I could pregnant but it was defo the bug. Just about recovering today. My voice is coming back!


----------



## Faythe

Sorry you've been ill hon :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> Hey girls.
> 
> We are all still ill. Kids got it bad. I was so convinced I could pregnant but it was defo the bug. Just about recovering today. My voice is coming back!

Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Yeah on 15th :D
> 
> Can't wait to see my Shrimpette again :cloud9:

Seriously, where has the time gone. You are so PReggy already. We all need to catch up to you. :)


----------



## Faythe

I have no idea lol. It's so bizarre how quick it's gone.


----------



## moter98

You will be holding your newborn in no time at all!


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls. Working today on a bank holiday. Faythe can't believe yr nearly 20 weeks! I want to be there! Faythe, had you given up hope by the time you nearly got to a year? I don't even hold hope for my cycles anymore! I know it's terrible to think like that! Sorry for the rant you know I have to do it once a month girlies xx


----------



## Tryingmybest

what does the egg implanting feel like?


----------



## moter98

I don't think you can feel implantation


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls. Working today on a bank holiday. Faythe can't believe yr nearly 20 weeks! I want to be there! Faythe, had you given up hope by the time you nearly got to a year? I don't even hold hope for my cycles anymore! I know it's terrible to think like that! Sorry for the rant you know I have to do it once a month girlies xx

I know the feeling. I'm at the one year mark. :(


----------



## Faythe

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls. Working today on a bank holiday. Faythe can't believe yr nearly 20 weeks! I want to be there! Faythe, had you given up hope by the time you nearly got to a year? I don't even hold hope for my cycles anymore! I know it's terrible to think like that! Sorry for the rant you know I have to do it once a month girlies xx

I know, only a few more days and I'm half way there :wohoo:

Yeah I had. Hitting the 1 year mark was so hard and I can't tell you how much I had cried over it. Really got me down big time, and then when hit 13th cycle it made me feel 10x worse because I'd gone past the year mark.

It's so tough girlies and I can 100% relate to how you feel. Wish there was something I could do/say to make it better for you all :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> I don't think you can feel implantation

no? hmm wonder what this could be. Probably just my body doing.....wait for it.....nothing. 

:wacko:


----------



## rooster100

Faythe said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. Working today on a bank holiday. Faythe can't believe yr nearly 20 weeks! I want to be there! Faythe, had you given up hope by the time you nearly got to a year? I don't even hold hope for my cycles anymore! I know it's terrible to think like that! Sorry for the rant you know I have to do it once a month girlies xx
> 
> I know, only a few more days and I'm half way there :wohoo:
> 
> Yeah I had. Hitting the 1 year mark was so hard and I can't tell you how much I had cried over it. Really got me down big time, and then when hit 13th cycle it made me feel 10x worse because I'd gone past the year mark.
> 
> It's so tough girlies and I can 100% relate to how you feel. Wish there was something I could do/say to make it better for you all :hugs:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

You have said something to make me feel better :) x


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think you can feel implantation
> 
> no? hmm wonder what this could be. Probably just my body doing.....wait for it.....nothing.
> 
> :wacko:Click to expand...

Could still be something. Cramping and one sided pain is possible


----------



## moter98

One whole year ttc. This just sucks.


----------



## moter98

My friggin SIL who can't have kids naturally has had her kid and sticky bfp well before that time frame. :( I am so frustrated!!!!!


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> My friggin SIL who can't have kids naturally has had her kid and sticky bfp well before that time frame. :( I am so frustrated!!!!!

I know its soooo frustrating! :wacko:
I want this sooooo badly, i know you do too :flower:
I dont even talk to my mum about it now as i swear she is board of listening to me and tells me as soon as i 'chill out' it will happen!! ahhhhhhhhh:growlmad:
I just want to see two lines again! :hissy:
I REALLY didnt know how lucky i was the first time i got that bfp:nope:
I was relaxed when i got it as i was not ttc.....how did it work that time and just wont work again? Its a week until my one yr anniversary of getting a bfp and i can honstly say i have not had a single day in the year when i have not thought about it and the trauma of the M/C.:cry::cry:
My friends have got board with asking me, one asked me the other day 'are you still trying for a baby?!?' wtf? ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:wacko:
At least i know im not alone though:hugs: thank god for you girls. xxxxx


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. Working today on a bank holiday. Faythe can't believe yr nearly 20 weeks! I want to be there! Faythe, had you given up hope by the time you nearly got to a year? I don't even hold hope for my cycles anymore! I know it's terrible to think like that! Sorry for the rant you know I have to do it once a month girlies xx
> 
> I know, only a few more days and I'm half way there :wohoo:
> 
> Yeah I had. Hitting the 1 year mark was so hard and I can't tell you how much I had cried over it. Really got me down big time, and then when hit 13th cycle it made me feel 10x worse because I'd gone past the year mark.
> 
> It's so tough girlies and I can 100% relate to how you feel. Wish there was something I could do/say to make it better for you all :hugs:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I cant even remember my 13th cycle :haha: Yay...gogo cycle 23 lol :D :dohh:


----------



## sarahuk

Girls...it will happen. Its still early for a lot of you. Dont compare to other peoples pregnancies either, its all wayy too down to sheer luck. Some of us are just more lucky than others.

I know how hard it is. I also remember how shite it was when i was creeping up on the 1 year mark. And now im past two years and still trying. But the negativity and frustrations will only breed more stress which will only make things harder :)

Im sorry ive been so quiet lately. To put it blunt its hard for me to be around bnb these days. You all been talking lately about how hard and upsetting it is to be trying for a year with no success. For me, its been a hard blow because its taken me 2 years and 6 months of bdig for baby to even find out i had a problem to begin with.

I know the upset and struggle is there for everyone. But look at it this way...average is 12 to 18 months...youre all still in that space :) Ive gone way past it tho :(


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> My friggin SIL who can't have kids naturally has had her kid and sticky bfp well before that time frame. :( I am so frustrated!!!!!
> 
> I know its soooo frustrating! :wacko:
> I want this sooooo badly, i know you do too :flower:
> I dont even talk to my mum about it now as i swear she is board of listening to me and tells me as soon as i 'chill out' it will happen!! ahhhhhhhhh:growlmad:
> I just want to see two lines again! :hissy:
> I REALLY didnt know how lucky i was the first time i got that bfp:nope:
> I was relaxed when i got it as i was not ttc.....how did it work that time and just wont work again? Its a week until my one yr anniversary of getting a bfp and i can honstly say i have not had a single day in the year when i have not thought about it and the trauma of the M/C.:cry::cry:
> My friends have got board with asking me, one asked me the other day 'are you still trying for a baby?!?' wtf? ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:wacko:
> At least i know im not alone though:hugs: thank god for you girls. xxxxxClick to expand...

I hate when people say just relax and it will happen. They obviously have not had trouble getting a bfp. You wouldn't wanna be inside my head after hearing that, lol! And then I'm at a wedding and dh friends drunk girlfriend says don't mean to bring it up but sorry about the miscarriage. I know she was just being nice, but time and place people! I felt blindsided and pretty upset she would bring it up there. I guess I am more sensitive about it the more time goes by. It's like the numb shock is wearing off now. I was so close only to get it yanked away again. I'm angry!


----------



## Faythe

Huge hugs for you Sarah. I can't imagine how tough it is for you :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

sarah :hugs: i wish there was something i could do to help you :) 
not long now til yr dh sa! any news on the fertility appointment? xx


----------



## Tryingmybest

huge hugs sarah. I can't imagine how hard it is for you :(

Motor yes it's cramping on one side, the whole day. Low down on one side. I'm sure that's not good on one side? It hasn't moved all day. I'm about 3dpo I got a cb smily on Thursday I think, so I think it's too early. It's seriously like a pain and then an ache all day non moving


----------



## Tryingmybest

Rooster I so feel like you. We are cycle 13 now. April was my 1 year mark.


----------



## Tryingmybest

Sarah I was just reading our journal and the list of what nobody tell you about TTC. 
Today I sat in the bath looking in the mirror and thought, god doesn't want me to have any more babies. He knows something I don't, like I'm not ready, or I don't appreciate the 2 I have. I have a lot of belief in god and for me to think this is such a blow to my heart. I'm suppost to accept if it's not meant to be, but it's very difficult. 

There are people out there like you and that makes me want to stop ttc because no matter how shit I feel, it will never be the same as how much it's hurting you :(

:hugs: :cry:


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> huge hugs sarah. I can't imagine how hard it is for you :(
> 
> Motor yes it's cramping on one side, the whole day. Low down on one side. I'm sure that's not good on one side? It hasn't moved all day. I'm about 3dpo I got a cb smily on Thursday I think, so I think it's too early. It's seriously like a pain and then an ache all day non moving

Could be it's moving through the Fallopian tubes right now. It takes 4-6 days to get to the uterus


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Girls...it will happen. Its still early for a lot of you. Dont compare to other peoples pregnancies either, its all wayy too down to sheer luck. Some of us are just more lucky than others.
> 
> I know how hard it is. I also remember how shite it was when i was creeping up on the 1 year mark. And now im past two years and still trying. But the negativity and frustrations will only breed more stress which will only make things harder :)
> 
> Im sorry ive been so quiet lately. To put it blunt its hard for me to be around bnb these days. You all been talking lately about how hard and upsetting it is to be trying for a year with no success. For me, its been a hard blow because its taken me 2 years and 6 months of bdig for baby to even find out i had a problem to begin with.
> 
> I know the upset and struggle is there for everyone. But look at it this way...average is 12 to 18 months...youre all still in that space :) Ive gone way past it tho :(

It must be really hard for you after so long. If it hurts this much at one year I can't even imagine what you're going through


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> Sarah I was just reading our journal and the list of what nobody tell you about TTC.
> Today I sat in the bath looking in the mirror and thought, god doesn't want me to have any more babies. He knows something I don't, like I'm not ready, or I don't appreciate the 2 I have. I have a lot of belief in god and for me to think this is such a blow to my heart. I'm suppost to accept if it's not meant to be, but it's very difficult.
> 
> There are people out there like you and that makes me want to stop ttc because no matter how shit I feel, it will never be the same as how much it's hurting you :(
> 
> :hugs: :cry:

Well said


----------



## Faythe

Morning ladies!


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> huge hugs sarah. I can't imagine how hard it is for you :(
> 
> Motor yes it's cramping on one side, the whole day. Low down on one side. I'm sure that's not good on one side? It hasn't moved all day. I'm about 3dpo I got a cb smily on Thursday I think, so I think it's too early. It's seriously like a pain and then an ache all day non moving
> 
> Could be it's moving through the Fallopian tubes right now. It takes 4-6 days to get to the uterusClick to expand...

It could be. This morning it's not as bad.


----------



## Faythe

How're my lovelies this morning?

I'm sat in having the double glazing fitted :wohoo:


----------



## moter98

Goo morning! Temp dip today, boo! Highly doubt it's a good sign. Had my temp stay up my bfp cycle. 
Oh well, there's always next month, plus I have dr appt tomorrow!

Off to my Jillian michaels 30 day shred workout. Man, she kicks your butt


----------



## Faythe

I love that DVD! It's good. Have you tried her 'no more trouble zones'? Super hard.


----------



## moter98

No but its on my list to get. After this one I'm gonna try ripped in 30
Days


----------



## Faythe

Deffo try the one I suggested. I loved it! :D


----------



## moter98

I will order it today :)


----------



## Faythe

Hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## moter98

I'm sure I will. I am on level 2 of the shred right now. It gives results! This combined with clean eating I've lost an inch and a half of fat and you can see the definition in my arms now! I think one more inch and I'll be "shredded". I'm back to 113 pounds and feeling great! Plus I'm eating a ton more than I ever have before!


----------



## moter98

Watery CM today. Still grasping at straws here, ha!


----------



## moter98

Pinky, how are you? You've been so quiet lately


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, have an appointment with a gyne next Friday! It's not the f/s this is more to do with the endo side of things but it's a start! Xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, have an appointment with a gyne next Friday! It's not the f/s this is more to do with the endo side of things but it's a start! Xx

That's great news!


----------



## Faythe

Good news Rooster!

Haha, Tina. Shredded lady! I loved level 3 :D


----------



## moter98

I'm not ready for level 3 yet but I think I will be within a couple weeks. I can finally make it through level 2 without stopping even for a second. I consider myself pretty fit. I have lifted weights and been workin out for many years, but I have discovered I'm not as fit as I thought! I'm really loving the challenge. Was getting bored with my old routines. Do you still do these while pregnant? I image it would be really hard to do them with a baby bump


----------



## Faythe

I don't still do them, no :(


----------



## moter98

Soon enough you will be able to


----------



## Faythe

I do miss lifting, big time.


----------



## moter98

I bet. I did it all through my pregnancy with Aden but no more than 8 pound free weights and I took it really easy.


----------



## Faythe

I did consider it BUT because I took time out after my surgery, and then got my BFP, I didn't want to put my body under too much stress. Even though from surgery date to BFP was approx 4 weeks, it still wasn't enough to fully recover.


----------



## moter98

Yeah I wouldnt then. You are not trying to make gains during pregnancy. Just Maintenence. I lost some muscle during pregnancy but built back up quickly once I had aden


----------



## Pinky32

Im having such a rough time this post ov

Major waves of nausea, especially when i wake up
Sleeping badly - keep waking up with hot sweats
Cramps
Sore tummy around knickerline


----------



## Faythe

Fingers crossed chica!


----------



## wewe

I'm ttc #1 on Month 8


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Im having such a rough time this post ov
> 
> Major waves of nausea, especially when i wake up
> Sleeping badly - keep waking up with hot sweats
> Cramps
> Sore tummy around knickerline

FX!


----------



## moter98

I think I'm out for this cycle. My chances were low anyway. I've had a super low temp yesterday and still a fairly low temp today. I'm really wondering if I have a hormone problem. Good news is I see dr today and can ask him.


----------



## moter98

wewe said:


> I'm ttc #1 on Month 8

Hi wewe! Are you charting or using opk's?


----------



## Faythe

Good luck at the Dr's honey. Let us know how you get on :flower:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Im having such a rough time this post ov
> 
> Major waves of nausea, especially when i wake up
> Sleeping badly - keep waking up with hot sweats
> Cramps
> Sore tummy around knickerline
> 
> FX!Click to expand...

i dont think mine is bfp related, i think its just the way i react to progesterone - just this cycle seems more severe but my temps arent as high as they have been

good luck at dr


----------



## moter98

Thanks! I'm so nervous it's kinda silly. But relieved to get some answers.....hopefully.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Im having such a rough time this post ov
> 
> Major waves of nausea, especially when i wake up
> Sleeping badly - keep waking up with hot sweats
> Cramps
> Sore tummy around knickerline
> 
> FX!Click to expand...
> 
> i dont think mine is bfp related, i think its just the way i react to progesterone - just this cycle seems more severe but my temps arent as high as they have been
> 
> good luck at drClick to expand...

Boo. It could be. You never know. 
Thanks


----------



## rooster100

So how did the doctor go Moter? Very quite on here today.
I had a interview today for nurse manager and got it! x


----------



## moter98

Congratulations Rooster! That's wonderful news. :)


----------



## Pinky32

sites been down for hours

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy well done rach :yipee::wine:


----------



## Tryingmybest

well done rooster


----------



## moter98

I have some good news and some bad news. 
I'll start with the bad news. 
Dr. doesn't think 2 losses and ttc for a year are a big deal. He specifically said " it may be concerning to you, but from a medical standpoint it is only concerning if you have 3 or more losses" he said that at $800 a pop, he won't do a complete panel until i've had 3 losses or been ttc for another 6 months.
The Good News:
I told him about my retained placenta and he said if it would make me feel better he would do a hysteroscopy to check for uterine scarring or polyps. He did say it was unlikely to have scarring though. Not sure if I'm gonna do it or not.
He wasn't gonna do any bloods, but I insisted. Out of pure luck, I happen to be CD22 and he said that is the day they test progesterone so he ordered that test for me, along with thyroid and vitamin deficiencies. 

He doesn't seem to think that my 2 chemical pregnancies are abnormal. If it were a second trimester loss then he would be concerned. He also said that I have a 35% chance of another loss, but a 65% chance of having a healthy baby.

So basically, if the bloodwork doesn't turn up anything, I can do the hysteroscopy if I choose, otherwise just keep trying. I'm gonna have to look into how much it costs.

I can't say I feel any better for going. I thought I was gonna get a complete work up because I've been ttc for a year and had 2 losses. Now I have to wait another 6 months to get it, or lose another baby....or get really, really lucky and have a viable pregnancy within that time frame. Considering it took 9 cycles just to get a bfp after the first loss, I don't feel very hopeful right now.


----------



## sarahuk

I think youre looking at it wrong tina. The good thing is that you caught the egg. Twice. In 11 monnths of trying. I think thats pretty good odds to me! Its just down to bad luck that they were chemical.

I dont think you have any reason to not feel hopeful. You can conceive. They just werent a healthy egg and sperm combination. And as youll know as google queen, most women go through chemicals. Its just because we are poas addicts when ttc that we test way too early and catch an implantation trying to occur. But if the cells arent healyhy..hello chemical.

Everyoe has a risk of having chemicals. Theres a 50/50 chance of a bfp turning into one. So I dont think youre chances of having another loss are any more than anyone elses.

I know its frustrating to see two lines and then find out it was a chemical. But after not even having a hint of a successful sperm and egg meet now since my last 15 months ago...I think two attempted implantations are good signs that you dont have any underlying issues.


----------



## moter98

thanks sarah. i guess it's hard for me to look at it that way right now. i have lost two babies, no matter how early on it was, i still lost them. i do know that chemicals are extrememly common. however, 2 in a row is concerning to me. that's not a normal occurance. also, i feel like i have at least another 9 months to go now before i see another bfp and then wait to see if that one ends in chemical too. i'm just taking the day to feel sorry for myself and i'll be back to being optimistic tomorrow.


----------



## Faythe

Sarah, I love you but you are sometimes a bit too clinical sometimes.

It doesn't matter if you've not had a BFP in 15 months but Tina has had 2 in 11 months. That's irrelevant.

Point is, no matter what it still hurts and will cause doubts in anyones mind. Despite being early losses they still affect Tina and I don't blame her for being upset and worried about the next BFP. It's sure to un-nerve anyone.

Recently I find you keep putting down others feelings about their TTC journey and timescale by comparing to yours. That's really not fair. We've all felt the same hurt and frustration so we should be supporting each other, not point scoring.


----------



## Faythe

And I mean that in the nicest possible way. I'm not having a go or anything.


----------



## Pinky32

of course its upsetting but what sarah was trying to do is help tina look at things more positively and from a different angle, which is hard sometimes.

Whether we have been successul or not, we have all been able to get a bfp at some point, but sadly they werent meant to be.

By us all getting that bfp shows that our bodies are "almost" doing what their supposed to do but for whatever reason it hasnt been successful.

I think each doctor looks at things differently or maybe USA/UK - tina is young, fit n healthy so i guess to them a year ttc is nothing (maybe they would if it happened to them)

Good news about the placenta being unlikely to cause scaring

Good luck with bloods


----------



## Faythe

Sometimes people need to have a sad moment. But comparing their sadness to someone elses isn't really fair.


----------



## sarahuk

Im not comparing. But I tend to be think about certain things I write before I write them. If I was in a group with people that had confirmed issues and had been going for a longer time I wouldnt sit there and write about how there was no hope etc. It would be imo somewhat inconsiderate to those that have had a longer and more difficult battle. You remember how long your journey felt hun. 2 and a half years is a whole new ballgame. You give up and feel a genuine failure and that your body is cheating you.

Im sorry you guys saw my post in that way. And yes as Pinky said i was trying to get Tina to see it from a positive side. Chemicals are still awful yes, never said it wasnt.

Im sorry but from my perspective to see comments about how if it hasnt happened yet in 11 months and its never going to happen and all those types of things are hard to read. Yes its about support and having down days and we are all there to pick each other up. And I know its a hard battle for everyone. 

But its not easy when youve been going for a long time with not even a hint of a bfp to read that. It makes me feel like even more of a failure.

It was never about comparing sadness. It was about the fact if Tina doesnt see any hope in her situation, then Ive got zero chance. I just think sometimes Tact for those around us is also needed. Yes that goes from me to others too. But theres a lot of positives that Tina has and if shes feeling down about things I was just reminding her that the fundamentals of making number 2 are all there. Shes fit and healthy, young, sperm is meeting egg and implantation is being attempted. She will get there.


----------



## sarahuk

Oh, and about the point scoring...I have barely been here lately so not sure how thats been happening. Ive been staying away since the thread had been a lot of posts about how it was hopeless etc after trying for what is still considered a normal timeframe for ttc. It wasnt helping me at all. 

So if it seemed Ive been trying to bring down others journies..perhaps people could also remember that ive also been on a very long and difficult journey too.


----------



## Faythe

I understand what you mean BUT sometimes people don't need to hear that sort of comment. Before I got my BFP, I would have been seriously hurt if someone who'd been TTC longer than me had even made a comparison. We all feel/hurt in different ways and whilst I appreciate you've been TTC a long time, it doesn't mean that it hurts any less for someone who isn't near your time TTC. 

I just think that it isn't the sort of thing Tina needs to hear right now, especially just after a loss. I'd also like to point out that I never said anything about her chemicals not hurting nor did I imply you said such a thing :wacko:

These are just my thoughts, though.

As I said, I am not trying to rock the boat or upset anyone but I do think that you've recently mentioned your time TTC against others a little too much. I can't begin to imagine how much that must hurt for you but we're all here to support each other.


----------



## sarahuk

Never mind. Point has been completely missed. You have no idea how hard it is to see how "its never going to happen after a year" when youve been in the long term category. Theres a massive difference between a year and heading towards year three.

Yes there needs to be support. But theres no support for long termers here either. Im closing my bnb account. I wish you all the luck in the future for your ttc journeys x


----------



## Faythe

Oh don't be so dramatic. This is exactly what I mean - no one can understand how it feels to feel down/like it'll never happen just because you've been at it longer. That's really not fair at all.


----------



## sarahuk

Its not dramatic. Its about the fact that support works both ways and im tired of everything. Ive been taking a break mostly from bnb anyway because it does nothing but drag down my mood, and I dont need that. Ive already asked for my account to be closed. I dont care for the dramas or the stresses. 

What was meant to be a post about trying to concentrate on the positives to get through has yet again been ripped apart for the sake of drama. I cant be doing with it anymore.

Good luck. And Rach, congrats on the promotion!


----------



## Faythe

Not at all - At the end of the day Sarah, I will say things how I see them and that's precisely how your posts recently have come across.

When Rooster asked how I felt with my TTC journey, you came along and made a comparison to my 14 cycles. I didn't say anything then but it did offend me. And then again today about Tina.

Yes we know you've had a tough journey and are struggling but your comparison isn't helping anyone. How can anyone offer support when you're so quick to shoot people down saying they could never understand?


----------



## moter98

Well, I just have to say I agree with Faythe. I felt like that because I have only been ttc for a year that my time ttc and losses seemed insignificant to you Sarah. It's just how it came across in your post. Kinda hurt my feelings. I was having a down day and thought this was the place to go to vent. I know a year is not a long time when comparing it to how long you have been trying. But even you said yourself that when you hit the one year mark it was hard. I've not said I don't think it will ever happen for me, I've just said that I'm down because it's taking so long, and may take a lot longer. 
I know you are going through a tough time now, and none of us can understand how hard it is to be trying for so long. But I could also say, you don't understand how hard it is to have 2 losses in a row, no matter that the egg & sperm did meet, it is not much consolation to me right now.


----------



## Faythe

Only just noticed today that Sarah has deleted me off FaceBook - hasn't happened today as the number of friends is the same. How childish.


----------



## rooster100

What's going on here? Negative vibes around our lovely thread! Cycles and TTC journeys should never be compared we are all here to supprt each other no mater what :) 
My doc called me today to say my fsh level was 80 which is infertility high BUT thinks its a dodgy sample as all the other bloods were normal so have to have it recheck on day 3 of next cycle!! So NOT going to panic until repeat results are back :/ 
Xxx


----------



## Faythe

Fingers crossed it's wrong honey
xxx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> What's going on here? Negative vibes around our lovely thread! Cycles and TTC journeys should never be compared we are all here to supprt each other no mater what :)
> My doc called me today to say my fsh level was 80 which is infertility high BUT thinks its a dodgy sample as all the other bloods were normal so have to have it recheck on day 3 of next cycle!! So NOT going to panic until repeat results are back :/
> Xxx

Yes, let's get back to our happy, supportive thread.
What does that level mean? I hope it all turns out well for your next test


----------



## moter98

These test results are taking an agonizingly long time. Tomorrow can't get here fast enough.


----------



## rooster100

It's a follicle stimulation hormone. If mine is 80 it's worse then Someone who is menapausal but my doc really thinks its an error :/ 
If its not then the only treatment is ivf! 
Have to wait two weeks for the repeat blood test to see if it's an error! I'm so scared this is a whole new tww!! X


----------



## Tryingmybest

how annoying rooster :/ hope they get the proper results.


----------



## moter98

Rachel, if your other levels are normal, it would be odd to have just the one high right? It must be an error


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> Rachel, if your other levels are normal, it would be odd to have just the one high right? It must be an error

That's exactly what myself and my doc are hoping and that's why I'm trying not to panic :) 
So you get yr results tomorrow! Let us know how u go! 
I'm heading back to the uk tomorrow, for another wedding x


----------



## moter98

Hope your results come back normal. FX for you!

When I got my blood drawn the lab tech said I would get my results in two days. Hope they call tomorrow.


----------



## moter98

I'm 8dpo and having this weird pain on my right side. It feels like nerve pain and radiated down my thigh. Plus I have cramps. Feels like AF is coming. Who knows maybe it will come early this cycle since I am just coming off the chemical


----------



## moter98

Have you all heard of the website two week wait? It has bfp success stories on it. There's all different categories like bfp with endo, miscarriage, through prayer, etc. it is really uplifting!


----------



## Faythe

Glad you found something uplifting honey! How're you feeling today?

I've officially hit the half way mark :wohoo:

Doesn't seem real.


----------



## moter98

I feel like i'm out this cycle. too many low temps, like all non pregnant cycles have been. it was fun symptom spotting this month though. haven't done that for awhile, now i remember why, lol! anxious to get my results. i'm so hoping there's just a minor hormone imbalance. would love to hear that answer. would give me some peace i think.

woohoo for 20 weeks!!! i can't remember, are you finding out the gender at your scan?


----------



## moter98

Pinky, come back! Miss you around here. You've been so quiet.


----------



## Nieveslady

I have been ttc a year almost to date. I just got married May 3, 2012 and this will be my second child. I am 9dpo and having slight symptoms. Looking for buddies to tag along with.


----------



## Faythe

No we're staying team yellow :D


----------



## moter98

It's gonna be such a fun surprise at the delivery!


----------



## moter98

Nieveslady said:


> I have been ttc a year almost to date. I just got married May 3, 2012 and this will be my second child. I am 9dpo and having slight symptoms. Looking for buddies to tag along with.

Welcome! Congrats on your new marriage. I have been ttc one year too and guess what? I am on 9dpo too!


----------



## Faythe

I know! Will make me want the birth to be quick lol


----------



## moter98

You'll want it quick anyway, lol!


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> It's gonna be such a fun surprise at the delivery!

I was team yellow 2nd time and boy is it a surprise. I had a feeling it was a boy. First was a boy so was comparing everything to that pregnancy. 
The day came and "it's a little girl!" was such a surprise! 

It took at least 10 seconds for it to sink in. I was thinking a girl....a girl.....it's a girl....I have girl....a little girl like me!
I'll never forget that day. Plus I did it on my own and the mws of course. The moment I looked at her I was amazed. Looked nothing like me! :baby:

aww wanna do it again!!! :blush:


----------



## Tryingmybest

I'm about 8dpo


----------



## moter98

i wanna do it again too! i wasn't surprised. i'm not the type of person that could wait that long to know if i can know early. i already had blue everything and the nursery done in a boy theme before he was born. and with aden having the clubfoot, his gender was not even something to cross my mind. he came out and i just wanted to look at all his features. all ten fingers, all ten toes kinda thing. we were so worried he would come out missing digits or fused digits or some sort of syndrome, but nope, other than his foot he was perfect!


----------



## Faythe

Eeeek look what arrived today

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4768.jpg


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> I'm about 8dpo

9dpo here and my hope has dwindled for this cycle. sometimes this temping thing can drive me insane. too many up and down temps to mull over.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Eeeek look what arrived today
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4768.jpg

oh, i love it!


----------



## Faythe

And a naked 20 week bump.
 



Attached Files:







20weeks.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## moter98

Looks like you swallowed a basketball, lol! Coming along nicely mommy.


----------



## Faythe

I look fat lol


----------



## moter98

Um no, you look pregnant! No fat person has a perfectly round tight belly


----------



## Faythe

I'm not going to be one of those people with a low pointy bump.

Mine is from underbust to bottom of my belly haha. ROUND!


----------



## moter98

Hmmmm, now I'm thinking maybe it's a girl. You are carrying higher up.


----------



## Faythe

Be interesting to find out at the birth. So you're betting a girl. I really need to write this down lol


----------



## moter98

Haha! I might change my mind if your bump gets lower. :)


----------



## Faythe

we'll see what happens. Right now I feel so squished up.


----------



## moter98

Just wait, ha!


----------



## Faythe

Oh my gosh - this was my 8 week pic in the same pants!!
 



Attached Files:







8weeks.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moter98

So I have deduced that the majority of baby/conception psychics always predict a day for you 3-5 months in the future. I've been doing them for fun for a year now and almost every one has said a month 3 months into the future. A couple said 5 months into the future. So far, none were right. The ones that were right about my march bfp said I would have a healthy baby so, while they were right about the bfp, thy weren't right about the healthy part.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Oh my gosh - this was my 8 week pic in the same pants!!

Really? Are you sure there's just one baby in there?


----------



## moter98

Just kidding, lol!


----------



## Faythe

pmsl yes just one!!

Hmmm I've never been a fan of the phsycics.


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> I'm about 8dpo
> 
> 9dpo here and my hope has dwindled for this cycle. sometimes this temping thing can drive me insane. too many up and down temps to mull over.Click to expand...

I have not temped this month. Just a break from it. If nothing works I'll be back on it probably :dohh: :haha:


----------



## moter98

wouldn't it be a trip if one baby was hiding the other one the whole time and you delivered two babies?!
i always had dreams about that when i was pregnant with aden. i felt so huge and squished in there i thought there just had to be more than one in there, ha!

yeah, my faith in psychics has wavered. it was all fun, but i don't put too much stock in psychics that don't meet you in person anymore


----------



## Tryingmybest

faythe nice fluff and gorgeous bump, defo not fat!

Please tell me the stories behind your tats. They're lovely.


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> I'm about 8dpo
> 
> 9dpo here and my hope has dwindled for this cycle. sometimes this temping thing can drive me insane. too many up and down temps to mull over.Click to expand...
> 
> I have not temped this month. Just a break from it. If nothing works I'll be back on it probably :dohh: :haha:Click to expand...

i've been considering taking a break from it, but i think it will just stress me out more not to know my temps. :dohh:


----------



## moter98

no call from dr's office about test results today. in the past, anytime i had an abnormal result i always got a call within a day or two of testing. when i had normal results, they sent me a letter a week later in the mail. i'm thinking all my test were normal since i haven't heard from them.


----------



## Tryingmybest

I'll bet boy but shape wise it does look girl! My girl was lower, high and pointy with boy.
I can imagine you with a little boy faythe


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> I'm about 8dpo
> 
> 9dpo here and my hope has dwindled for this cycle. sometimes this temping thing can drive me insane. too many up and down temps to mull over.Click to expand...
> 
> I have not temped this month. Just a break from it. If nothing works I'll be back on it probably :dohh: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i've been considering taking a break from it, but i think it will just stress me out more not to know my temps. :dohh:Click to expand...

I have slightly felt like that too! Feel I should be doing something but trying to be one of those "we stopped temping and just banged and taa daa!!" 

yeh right....


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> I'll bet boy but shape wise it does look girl! My girl was lower, high and pointy with boy.
> I can imagine you with a little boy faythe

oh, you were opposite of the old wives tale! i was right in line with it. carried low the whole time. the benefit of that was no feet poking me in the ribs, downside, had to pee every 10 minutes


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> I'm about 8dpo
> 
> 9dpo here and my hope has dwindled for this cycle. sometimes this temping thing can drive me insane. too many up and down temps to mull over.Click to expand...
> 
> I have not temped this month. Just a break from it. If nothing works I'll be back on it probably :dohh: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i've been considering taking a break from it, but i think it will just stress me out more not to know my temps. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I have slightly felt like that too! Feel I should be doing something but trying to be one of those "we stopped temping and just banged and taa daa!!"
> 
> yeh right....Click to expand...

:rofl: yeah, you hear a lot of those stories. tbh, i would probably sleep better if i stopped temping. i'm always waking up early and then having to take my temp cause i've woken up early. then i can't fall back asleep cause i'm using a glass thermometer and it takes 5 minutes


----------



## moter98

Just finished level 3 of the 30 day shred. I feel great! Wasn't as hard as I was expecting it to be, but still quite a workout! Can't wait to try the no more trouble zones DVD. I have ordered it. I think next week I will


----------



## Faythe

You'll love the new one :D


----------



## moter98

I've noticed my metabolism has increased since starting these dvd's. i've been eating more, but not gaining weight, actually losing! not weight, but my stomach is getting smaller. woohoo! i just love jillian's workouts. :) i've noticed the no more trouble zones is a 40 minutes workout. the 30 day shred is just 20 minutes workouts and its kicking my butt!


----------



## Faythe

Just putting my bike up for sale on autotrader :cry:


----------



## moter98

:( you will be able to get back to it someday.


----------



## rooster100

No news is good news Moter! 
Faythe like Moter said you will get it back one day :hugs: x


----------



## moter98

that's true rooster. :)


----------



## Faythe

I know ladies but my bikes have been my 'babies' for years and I am emotionally attached to them. Seeing the stripler go makes me :cry:


----------



## moter98

Why do you have to get rid of it? Can you store it somewhere? I'm sure there will be days when someone else is watching schrimpette and you could take it out


----------



## Faythe

Need to clear my bank loan.


----------



## moter98

Oh.
Happy mothers day! (it's mothers day today in US)


----------



## moter98

Faythe, I just couldn't wait and did the no more trouble zones workout. Whew, it's a killer workout. My arms arms and legs still feel like jelly. I love the circuit training! I was just training arms, legs,abs alone before. This workout is mug more effective and burns way more calories! Thanks for the suggestion. :)


----------



## moter98

Ok ladies, I'm back to the bee pollen talk again, lol! I have just ordered Queen's Delight capsules and have high hopes for it. It is a royal jelly, bee pollen, and bee propolis supplement and it is known to boost fertility. 
it can help those with endo, those with trouble ovulating, and balance hormones. read this article. it explains it all.
and it can also help prevent miscarriages!

https://natural-fertility-info.com/bee-pollen-fertility.html


----------



## Faythe

Knew you'd enjoy it! :D


----------



## moter98

So I wish I would have taken a before photo, but here is what my belly looks like now, after I lost an inch and a half. 
Faythe, any ideas on how to get rid of this last layer of fat? I need a goal to work towards while I'm waiting on that bfp.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0285.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0286.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## alveysmummy

Hello all, I have a 3 and a half yo son, and have been TTC for 15 months, was hoping to give him a brother or sister by now :( thought for sure this was my month...
nauseous, lower back pain, veiny Boobs, travelling in the car made me ill, everything smelt funny and I have felt an enormous pressure in my tummy (sort of like I ate too much lol) tested everyday from 12dpo all bfn.... Af didn't show on a regular 28 day cycle so I added 2 and 2 together and got 94 :( af got me today and I'm gutted! Thought for sure this was it :( 
Just thought it would be nice to talk to others in my situation.
Temping for the first time this month... Baby dust to all


----------



## Faythe

Pullups/chinups, Tina! And just keep on with the whole body workout. I do like the turkish getup situps with kettlebells too :D


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Pullups/chinups, Tina! And just keep on with the whole body workout. I do like the turkish getup situps with kettlebells too :D

i can't do pullups/pushups etc as i had tendonitis in my left elbow. haven't been able to fully heal it yet cause i'm always having to lift aden.


----------



## moter98

So my progesterone levels came back at 9.7. i know the numbers mean different in US and UK. I'm not sure if that's normal or not. i think it's borderline low, but i haven't gotten a call from the dr at all. we have an online my chart that automatically uploads your test results. my thyroid came back normal as well as vitamin d levels. On those two results, they put a normal range for my reference, but they didn't put a normal range for the progesterone level. wondering if they didn't because it's low and dr is gonna call me later.


----------



## Faythe

In the UK I think that's low.

As for workout - I found most of my lifting was enough to burn belly fat


----------



## moter98

I'm googling and it looks like anything over 10 is ok in us. Over 12 shows a good strong ovulation. My numbers could indicate weak ovulation. I'm gonna call the dr and see if he will do anything about it. Really hoping he will. I don't want to wait another 6 months for help


----------



## Faythe

Let us know what your Dr says. Could be you need a little extra help with the progesterone.

Oh man, I could cry - seeing kicks outside for the 2nd day now. So amazing :cry: :cloud9:


----------



## moter98

I will call dr as soon as they open this morning. It's driving me crazy not knowing!

Isnt it a trip? Just an amazing/crazy thing all at the same time.

I do hope dr says my progesterone is low cause that should be an easy fix. And it would give me some peace, knowing why I had the 2 losses.


----------



## Faythe

It's amazing and I cannot believe how lucky I am to have shrimpette.

It would make sense though, if it is low it would cause the losses so it gives you closure and an easy fix


----------



## rooster100

I know over 12 normal in the uk. It's Funny the doc didn't call you!? Chase them!! At least it is an easy fix! Mine was 40.1 when I had it done so get onto yr doctor ASAP. Good luck you will be fine :) xx


----------



## moter98

I'm callin the nurseline right now!


----------



## moter98

Well, dr said its normal so I will not be gettin any help from them. I will have I wait to lose another baby or 6 months.:cry:


----------



## Faythe

Let us know!


----------



## Faythe

Oh honey :hugs:

I am sorry xxx


----------



## rooster100

I remember when I hadn't m/c Moter my doc told me you sometimes don't Ov properly for 2-3 months (not always but it can happen) maybe after the chemical it's low but will then pic up? If the doc is not worried then try not to be :hugs: xx


----------



## moter98

Yeah, it's hard not to be. 6 more months just seems so long to wait for a full panel. Really wanted it all down at the one year mark. Thought that was routine anyway. :( 
Just gonna start taking my queens delight, a b complex and possibly progesterone cream on my own. Ordered some of that but not sure I will take it or not yet. Any thoughts?


----------



## Faythe

I really don't know what to suggest about the cream. Worth a shot, right?


----------



## moter98

I'm just not sure. I'll have to research it I suppose. I don't know if it has side effects or would possible delay ad or what. Don't really know anything about it


----------



## Pinky32

i was reading ages ago about progesterone cream and its used in a similar way to clomid, you use it on certain days (cant remember what the days were now but its something like cd5-cd9) so it shouldnt delay af - i dont remember reading any bad side effects like that


----------



## rooster100

How are you pinky? I had a dream I met you last night! 
How's everyone else? Xxx :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

lol how weird a dream is that!

im ok now thanks, af came early and hit me the hardest its ever been but its eased off now so i think today is my last day (hopefully).

I went thru my usual, why am i doing this, do i really want to keep putting myself thru this every month, is this fate telling me something

im not at the 12 month mark but this is my 12th cycle ttc so i guess its the same thing emotionally

the only thing thats keeping me going at the moment is the average is 12-18 months - which im hoping is 12-18 cycles


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i was reading ages ago about progesterone cream and its used in a similar way to clomid, you use it on certain days (cant remember what the days were now but its something like cd5-cd9) so it shouldnt delay af - i dont remember reading any bad side effects like that

Pinky! Missed you! 
I've been reading about it and in relation to low progesterone you should use it after ovulation up to a couple days before AF. It will delay AF if you keep using it. It does have side effects, prolonged use can even cause cancer, this is a low risk, but still there. Im gonna try the queens delight and b6 for a couple cycles and if that doesn't work I'll add the progesterone cream


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> lol how weird a dream is that!
> 
> im ok now thanks, af came early and hit me the hardest its ever been but its eased off now so i think today is my last day (hopefully).
> 
> I went thru my usual, why am i doing this, do i really want to keep putting myself thru this every month, is this fate telling me something
> 
> im not at the 12 month mark but this is my 12th cycle ttc so i guess its the same thing emotionally
> 
> the only thing thats keeping me going at the moment is the average is 12-18 months - which im hoping is 12-18 cycles

Mine hit me early too! I had an 11 day lp, shortest ever. Hoping it's just my body out of whack from the chemical. My temps are all over the place now. :( when ingot my results back I was ready to give up too. I'm pretty devastated that I won't be getting any help from the dr. But, I'm still her a d happy you are too! Have you tried the royal jelly, bee pollen, propolis combo yet? That's what I'm putting my faith in now


----------



## Pinky32

when they say prolonged use they prob mean longggggggggggggggg term

if you look at the side effects of anything its scary


----------



## Pinky32

im sorry af got you early too

i dont want to introduce too many new things as each thing takes time for the body to absorb and start to work

i'll see how this cycle goes then re-think


----------



## moter98

Yeah you are right. I will take it in a couple cycles. I want to give my hormones time to get back to normal if they do indeed need to after the chemical. Kinda scared to use it too without my dr permission. I've gotta do some more research so I use it right. Too much progesterone can mess up your cycle too


----------



## Pinky32

see, it could just be that after the chemical its mucked your levels up and after this af and a good ole "flush out", things might get back to normal - your temps in the past have been fine which is the progesterone kicking in after ov - id hold off with the prog cream for at least a while

let nature take its course and get back to "normal"


----------



## Pinky32

oooh how weird - when i look on ff friends list - their all blank!!!!

says the friends names but no charts


----------



## moter98

ff has been acting up. I couldn't even log in for a bit yesterday


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> see, it could just be that after the chemical its mucked your levels up and after this af and a good ole "flush out", things might get back to normal - your temps in the past have been fine which is the progesterone kicking in after ov - id hold off with the prog cream for at least a while
> 
> let nature take its course and get back to "normal"

My temps have always fluctuated quite a bit. Try we're getting better when I was taking the bee pollen but then it started giving us stomach aches so we quit taking it. Hoping the queens delight will be gentler on the tummy. It's in capsule form so that should help.


----------



## Faythe

Hello ladies! How're you all today?

Had my scan this morning. That was pretty funny. The sonographer had to get us to come back for the rest of the measurements after I'd had a walk about as shrimpette wasn't in a favourable position to let her see everything she needed to - typical, lazy baby like Chris lol.

Anyway, after much jiggling about she was able to finish and all was perfect :cloud9:

Here's shrimpette posing like Chris does when he's asleep :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







20+4scanshrimpette.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Hello ladies! How're you all today?
> 
> Had my scan this morning. That was pretty funny. The sonographer had to get us to come back for the rest of the measurements after I'd had a walk about as shrimpette wasn't in a favourable position to let her see everything she needed to - typical, lazy baby like Chris lol.
> 
> Anyway, after much jiggling about she was able to finish and all was perfect :cloud9:
> 
> Here's shrimpette posing like Chris does when he's asleep :rofl:

Oh Wow! Great news. Glad everything went well. I should have told you, if you drink a glass of orange juice before you go baby is usually pretty active by the time you get to scan. So happy for you. Baby looks great. :happydance:


----------



## Faythe

Thanks, am so in love :cloud9:


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Faythe lovely scan picture! Amazing!
Moter and pinky :hugs: so sorry af got you both, I will be joining you in 4 days! I can't feel af coming. You know when you just know. Have my gyne appoint on fri and I'm going to hold him At knifepoint to do a lap on me! Getting my repeat fsh at the beginning of next week and hoping to god its alot less then 80 this time!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Faythe

Hmmm holding a knife on him might not work honey lol.

How're you feeling?

xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls! Faythe lovely scan picture! Amazing!
> Moter and pinky :hugs: so sorry af got you both, I will be joining you in 4 days! I can't feel af coming. You know when you just know. Have my gyne appoint on fri and I'm going to hold him At knifepoint to do a lap on me! Getting my repeat fsh at the beginning of next week and hoping to god its alot less then 80 this time!!!!! Xxxx

Hope your test goes great next week! Make that dr do his job!!!!!!


----------



## Tryingmybest

cool pic faythe. 
Sorry motor and pinky.

I'm just lurking. Af due sunday. I notice a pattern of my activity on here. When af is near I sort of disapear and when af hits I say nothing then when it's cleared I'm back. I just feel like hiding away, til it's either here or not and a week left is the build up. 

Going to sew, take my mind off it.


----------



## Pinky32

faythe - wow you can really see the definitions now - like nose and mouth etc

rach - chant with me "she wont come, she wont come"

Lol loving the knifepoint bit though - might get you arrested but at least they will take notice of you - fingers crossed for tests

Trying - chant with me n rach


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> cool pic faythe.
> Sorry motor and pinky.
> 
> I'm just lurking. Af due sunday. I notice a pattern of my activity on here. When af is near I sort of disapear and when af hits I say nothing then when it's cleared I'm back. I just feel like hiding away, til it's either here or not and a week left is the build up.
> 
> Going to sew, take my mind off it.

i try to take my mind off of it too, but i do post a lot, lol! the worst part is when you know it's coming and just have to wait for the bloodbath. for some reason, it's not as devastating this time. i guess i pretty much knew from the start it was gonna come. i can't remember, are you temping or using opk's? might help pinpoint fertile time? how long have you been ttc now?


----------



## Faythe

How're you doing Pinky? :hugs:

It's pretty cool huh?


----------



## moter98

anyone know anything about vitex? is says it can increase progesterone. some reviewers said it messed up their regular cycle though.


----------



## Pinky32

thats what i was on tina - angus castus (vitex)

i took it to bring on af and regulate my cycles

id be wary about taking it to help progesterone - i know it helps with af cramps but i only took it for 10 days and af came and then it regulated me to my "normal" 24 day cycles


----------



## Pinky32

im ok thanks faythe - plodding on cycle after cycle

i go thru the usual thoughts when af hits me but then i say "fuck it" and bounce back

i feel like im rattling the amount of lotions and potions im taking now - is any of it worth it


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> thats what i was on tina - angus castus (vitex)
> 
> i took it to bring on af and regulate my cycles
> 
> id be wary about taking it to help progesterone - i know it helps with af cramps but i only took it for 10 days and af came and then it regulated me to my "normal" 24 day cycles

thanks! i'm gonna have to do a lot more research on it i think. its supposed to balance hormones and lengthen your lp, but i'm not 100% that i need it for that. i may wait a cycle and see what my chart looks like.


----------



## Pinky32

yes it balances the hormones which is why it brings on af and then regulates your cycles but i know before i started using it and read up on it that if you have good cycles and then start taking it, it can muck them up and shorten it

it didnt lengthen my lp

i know quite a few ladies who took it to shorten their long cycles and within a week-10 days it brings on af so i would think very carefully before taking it


----------



## moter98

ok. thanks! yeah, i'm not looking to bring on af, i'm looking to delay it for 1-3 days.


----------



## Faythe

Vit B6 is said to lengthen LP, Tina.

Aww Pinky, I do know what you mean. Keep your chin up girly :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

ive been taking b6 since jan and the max ive reached is 13dpo

plural faythe - chin (s) :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

Don't be silly or I'll slap you!


----------



## Pinky32

double chins run in my family :cry:


----------



## Tryingmybest

I'm sooooooo gutted. AF is here?! I ovulated on Thursday 3rd. Or round about there and I'm bleeding now? I'm not due til Sunday? I'm like 13 dpo? Actually i'm not due sunday if I'm 13dpo...that makes this cycle a 27 day cycle, normally it's 32.


:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

:af:


----------



## Faythe

I'm sorry honey :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

you sure you ov at that time cos that would have made sunday 17dpo


----------



## Tryingmybest

I got my smiley face then. My CB ovulation reminder thing says today is cycle day 28. That is still early for me. I normally get to 32.


----------



## Pinky32

apart from the obvious, have you been worrying or stressing about anything?

sometimes we do just have a short or longer cycle than norma for no reasonl


----------



## Faythe

I had like a 22 day cycle last year due to stress.


----------



## Pinky32

i cant remember which month it was but i had a 16 !!!!


----------



## Tryingmybest

no, been ok.


----------



## Faythe

It could be anything hon. From time to time I think our bodies tend to have a crazy cycle :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

i wouldnt let it worry you, it happens every now and again

think of it as a good flush out for a nice clean uterus for the new egg to burrow into this cycle :hug:


----------



## Tryingmybest

hate it.

Thank you girls, you're right. Onwards, upwards.


----------



## Pinky32

hunny, you know we're all behind you - today is the worst day as you werent expecting it but by tomorrow you will accept it and be able to hold your chin up and think of the new cycle to come

onwards and upwards

stronger and stickier egg


----------



## Tryingmybest

totally. You're right.

:hugs:


----------



## Faythe

You'll get there honey :hugs:

What's the weather like where you are today? It's sunny here but no doubt quite cold.... am going to brave going out later hehe


----------



## Pinky32

keep occupied today - in about 12 (ish) hours you'll be going to bed and when you wake up your cd2 and the worst is over


----------



## rooster100

Trying I'm sorry!!my cycles are normally 28 days but I have had yr odd cycle that is only 23 or 29, it's just our silly bodies playing tricks :hugs:
I will join you girls in a few days and then all our af will almost be in sync! (trying to see the pos side to this)
Hope everyone is well! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

thought of the day

you have the whole wide world out there and a wasp finds my open window

my living room is about 16 x 16 so why cant the bloody thing find the window again

???????????????????


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> I'm sooooooo gutted. AF is here?! I ovulated on Thursday 3rd. Or round about there and I'm bleeding now? I'm not due til Sunday? I'm like 13 dpo? Actually i'm not due sunday if I'm 13dpo...that makes this cycle a 27 day cycle, normally it's 32.
> 
> 
> :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> :af:

Boo. Sorry trying. 13dpo is a good lp length though.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Trying I'm sorry!!my cycles are normally 28 days but I have had yr odd cycle that is only 23 or 29, it's just our silly bodies playing tricks :hugs:
> I will join you girls in a few days and then all our af will almost be in sync! (trying to see the pos side to this)
> Hope everyone is well! Xx

No, you need to join faythe in bfp land now. No AF for you


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> thought of the day
> 
> you have the whole wide world out there and a wasp finds my open window
> 
> my living room is about 16 x 16 so why cant the bloody thing find the window again
> 
> ???????????????????

Lol! Hate those things. One found my car window once and landed right where I moved my leg and stung me. Little bugger is painful! I thought I had glass in my leg.


----------



## Tryingmybest

sorry I went to nursery. Weathers a bit up and down. Just want to sit on my swing in the garden, drinking chocolate and doing nothing til pick up time.


----------



## Tryingmybest

wow the pain is bad. Makes me feel sick :(


----------



## moter98

The first day sucks. You have anything like midol over there? That always helps me


----------



## moter98

So I want to use the natural progesterone cream after my temp rise this cycle. Got my queens delight yesterday and am taking that and the b6 right now. Do you all the think the cream is ok to use?


----------



## Faythe

Maybe try this cycle without and see what happens?


----------



## moter98

I suppose I could see if the b6 and queens delight are enough first. I'm just so impatient, lol!


----------



## Faythe

I know how you feel honey :hugs:

I was the same last cycle where I took everything haha


----------



## moter98

Lol! I'm getting desperate. I think that stupid progesterone test has made me more crazy now. Can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## Faythe

Awwww hon. :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

personally i would leave the cream as the results were after the chemical which has got to affect the body

i bet if you were to have test done again it would be normal


----------



## moter98

Just going by my temps alone, my last cycle looks like the others. Lots of ups and downs and temps close to coverline. But, it was my shortest lp ever. Could just be the chemical I suppose. Or, it could be the progesterone has been the cause of both my chemicals and my difficulty getting pregnant. Can't get that thought out of my head.


----------



## Faythe

I really don't know what to say or suggest honey


----------



## Pinky32

your temps may go up and down but their still high so your producing progesterone - they say on ff not to worry if your temps go below coverline during lp

im sticking to my guns and thinking it was just the aftermath of the chemical


----------



## moter98

Ok pinky. I really hope you are right. Im not sure I can take another loss. I think I will fall apart if it happens again.


----------



## rooster100

I think it's the chemical messing up yr cycle so try not to worry Moter :) xx


----------



## moter98

Thanks girls. Im a big ball of stress lately. Not good for ttc. Im gonna have to shift my focus. 
I will start planning Aden's birthday party I think. He turns 2 June 5th. We are having his party June 2nd.....you're all invited, it's only what, a 14 hour plane ride, ha! Winnie the pooh theme this year


----------



## Faythe

I hate flying :(


----------



## rooster100

I hate flying too! I get the train and boat from England to Ireland and it takes 9 hours instead of a 35 min flight!! Going back Ireland tomorrow and have a long day ahead! but Moter I will fly to you to cheer you up :)
I had a little rant in the car earlier at DH. I got my bfp this time last year and I know history will not repeat itself!! Xxx


----------



## Faythe

Gah just a little rant - looked at my score on P&P charges for stuff I've sold on eBay and I'm being marked down for it.

How does that make sense when I don't charge for packaging (I recycle jiffy bags etc) and only charge exactly what it costs me to send using the cheapest option available.

I know some people put like £1 on top to make a profit but I don't.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> I hate flying too! I get the train and boat from England to Ireland and it takes 9 hours instead of a 35 min flight!! Going back Ireland tomorrow and have a long day ahead! but Moter I will fly to you to cheer you up :)
> I had a little rant in the car earlier at DH. I got my bfp this time last year and I know history will not repeat itself!! Xxx

I hate flying too. We drive whenever possible.

Well, these bfp's need to start happening soon! We gotta baby bump up our thread


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I hate flying :(

You could swim here. :)


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I hate flying :(
> 
> You could swim here. :)Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Faythe

I'm not so good at swimming either. I suck :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

get the rubber armbands out

we wont laugh


----------



## rooster100

I will swim and you can go on my back faythe!


----------



## moter98

You could make a raft. Just chop down a few trees, cut em up and tie em together with some string. :p


----------



## Pinky32

oooh new shoes arrived today
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3









photo2.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> You could make a raft. Just chop down a few trees, cut em up and tie em together with some string. :p

not very eco friendly but then i laughed when i saw "string"


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> I hate flying too! I get the train and boat from England to Ireland and it takes 9 hours instead of a 35 min flight!! Going back Ireland tomorrow and have a long day ahead! but Moter I will fly to you to cheer you up :)
> I had a little rant in the car earlier at DH. I got my bfp this time last year and I know history will not repeat itself!! Xxx
> 
> I hate flying too. We drive whenever possible.
> 
> Well, these bfp's need to start happening soon! We gotta baby bump up our threadClick to expand...

Yes! Come on girls!! We need some bfps!! Would be so nice!!! As I'm writing this I'm getting af cramps :( its my bodies way of reminding me that it's not coming anytime soon!!
We need lots of bd-ing! I think one of mg problems is we don't do it enough! Never do it much in the tww. My doc told me I should do it every other day! As if! X


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> oooh new shoes arrived today

LOVE the heel


----------



## Faythe

PMSL a raft!!

I give it 5 mins before it fell apart haha


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> You could make a raft. Just chop down a few trees, cut em up and tie em together with some string. :p
> 
> not very eco friendly but then i laughed when i saw "string"Click to expand...

Haha! You could just cut off a few tree limbs to make it Eco friendly. And use recycled string. :)


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> PMSL a raft!!
> 
> I give it 5 mins before it fell apart haha

Then you can just grab one of the tree limbs and float on over here.


----------



## moter98

Try not to flail around too much though. It might attract sharks


----------



## Faythe

Might take a while haha


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> I hate flying too! I get the train and boat from England to Ireland and it takes 9 hours instead of a 35 min flight!! Going back Ireland tomorrow and have a long day ahead! but Moter I will fly to you to cheer you up :)
> I had a little rant in the car earlier at DH. I got my bfp this time last year and I know history will not repeat itself!! Xxx
> 
> I hate flying too. We drive whenever possible.
> 
> Well, these bfp's need to start happening soon! We gotta baby bump up our threadClick to expand...
> 
> Yes! Come on girls!! We need some bfps!! Would be so nice!!! As I'm writing this I'm getting af cramps :( its my bodies way of reminding me that it's not coming anytime soon!!
> We need lots of bd-ing! I think one of mg problems is we don't do it enough! Never do it much in the tww. My doc told me I should do it every other day! As if! XClick to expand...

Yep. Start at about cd8 and bd every other day. We've been bd everyday and still hasn't worked, but dh is one happy guy. Me, I'm exhausted, lol! Im insisting on every other day for my own sanity. Im tired. Haha! Really though, as long as you hit your fertile window you're covered


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Might take a while haha

If you leave now you might get here in time for cake


----------



## Tryingmybest

ooooh shoes :cloud9:

love it


----------



## Faythe

What sort of cake? :D


----------



## Pinky32

why do i have to be so tall :cry:

i brought three pairs of heels and i love these ones -wearing them now


----------



## moter98

Chocolate with chocolate cream cheese frosting-clean of course


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> why do i have to be so tall :cry:
> 
> i brought three pairs of heels and i love these ones -wearing them now

I will trade you being tall for short


----------



## Faythe

Mmmmm sounds tasty.

Am drinking Ovaltine right now and could SO have another.


----------



## moter98

Mmmm, chocolate


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> why do i have to be so tall :cry:
> 
> i brought three pairs of heels and i love these ones -wearing them now
> 
> I will trade you being tall for shortClick to expand...

done!

i hate being so tall


----------



## Faythe

Would it be wrong to have a second mug of Ovaltine? :haha:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> why do i have to be so tall :cry:
> 
> i brought three pairs of heels and i love these ones -wearing them now
> 
> I will trade you being tall for shortClick to expand...
> 
> done!
> 
> i hate being so tallClick to expand...

Woohoo! Now I get to eat more. Taller people need more fuel


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Would it be wrong to have a second mug of Ovaltine? :haha:

No. It's good for you...and shrimpette


----------



## Faythe

*toddles off to make a 2nd mug*


----------



## moter98

When i was pregnant with ds I wanted pop tarts and pinneapple all the time.


----------



## Faythe

Pop tarts? Not sure what they are?

I just love the taste - change from tea/coffee.


----------



## moter98

They are little toasted pastries with frosting on top. Full of sugar and really bad for you, lol!


----------



## Faythe

Naughty! lol


----------



## moter98

Haha! They were a regular breakfast when we were kids. I was craving foods from my childhood for some reason


----------



## Faythe

I think we crave all sorts of things. A friend craved the smell and feel of soil :wacko:

I love fabric conditioner haha


----------



## moter98

Oh funny!


----------



## moter98

I craved mostly foods i hadn't eaten in years


----------



## Faythe

My biggest craving is/was definately fabric conditioner. 

I have dentist today meh.


----------



## rooster100

I LOVE pop tarts. They sell them in a nice shop down the road which sells over priced American food but it's so yummy!! Having awful ad cramps :( no af yet, will be in by sat xx


----------



## moter98

They are so good right? That's how most American food is. Overprocessed and loaded with sugar and sodium. And oversized! But I'm wise to it now and I won't be eating pop tarts my next pregnancy. Yep, my next. There is Going to be a next, come hell or high water.
Sorry you're having cramps rooster. I know the feeling. It's awful thinking it's gonna come. But remember with my chemical I was having those same cramps I always do. Even though it didn't stick I was pregnant, same crampy feeling as always


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> My biggest craving is/was definately fabric conditioner.
> 
> I have dentist today meh.

I hope you aren't eating it!


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> They are so good right? That's how most American food is. Overprocessed and loaded with sugar and sodium. And oversized! But I'm wise to it now and I won't be eating pop tarts my next pregnancy. Yep, my next. There is Going to be a next, come hell or high water.
> Sorry you're having cramps rooster. I know the feeling. It's awful thinking it's gonna come. But remember with my chemical I was having those same cramps I always do. Even though it didn't stick I was pregnant, same crampy feeling as always

Yes that will be my treat to myself Moter WHEN I get my bfp! And you will have yes as well by then and we will be bump budies :hugs: 
Faythe you will be a little ahead of us and can give us advice and laugh when we have morning sickness :) 
A year ago yesterday I got my bfp. This time last year my head was all over the place with a mixture of nerves and excitment!! X


----------



## moter98

Aww, sorry rooster. It's a killer remembering those days. I'm trying not to myself but it seems burned in my brain. I'm sure I'll be a mess come July when my first anniversary comes up. Not fair not fair! But, cant change it so try to focus on your upcoming sticky bean


----------



## moter98

So at my dr appt my dr also did a vitamin d test. My levels came back at 31.1. Normal range is 30-100. Being from mn, I'm not surprised my levels are on the lower side. We don't get a whole lot of natural sunlight here. Dr told me to take 1000mg of vitamin d. He said he advises all patients to take a vitamin d supplement because of our climate and you don't get it from food. it's added into things but not enough. Anyway, I just googled vitamin d and fertility and what I read says that vitamin d regulates the menstrual cycle, balances hormones, and increases progesterone by 13%!!! It's all natural so can't hurt to take vitamin d too.


----------



## Faythe

Fingers crossed the vit d helps!


----------



## moter98

I should have been taking it this whole time. Dr has told me this before. I just forgot about it. I have the supplements, they just got pushed to the back of my mountain of other ttc supplements,lol!


----------



## Faythe

Do you now rattle when you walk? :haha:


----------



## moter98

Lol. Yes! I'm tasking so many supplements now it's borderline crazy. I'm really hopeful now about the vitamin d. The reference range from my dr says 29 is insufficient levels. If mine is just 31, it must need to be higher. I'm reading optimal levels should be 50-70. Maybe this is my problem!
Rachel, vitamin d also helps endo


----------



## Faythe

I am holding out hope for the vit d!

Oh man, shoot me now.......


----------



## Faythe

Finally, she is gone!!

This lady was an hour late arriving to collect the rats and has just spent a further 40 mins talking a load of shit.

Why do people do that? Just come in, get the rats and go. No need to hear a life bloody story.

I've not had dinner yet and it's 9pm :growlmad:


----------



## moter98

Haha! Reminds me of a vacation dh and I went on. We were checking out the shops in a small town. One of them we went into and were in there for an hour listening to the shop owner tell us his life's story. We didn't go into anymore shops that day, lol!


----------



## Faythe

It's annoying. I have no problem talking to people but for god sake, turning up late and then non stop talking for 40 mins........ just feck off!


----------



## moter98

And then you have the dilemma of not wanting to be rude, but they are annoying you and you're starving too. If I'm hungry, I'm in no mood to chit chat lol


----------



## Faythe

Exactly! I think a chat for 5-15 mins is more than reasonable. Any more than that and it gets awkward and boring. Not to mention the fact it's my personal time and I don't want to stand around for 40 minutes listening to a load of small talk.

Chris just gone to get dinner. I am so hungry that I would have probably snapped if she didn't leave when she did.


----------



## rooster100

oh vit D sounds good! i will purchase. have my gyne appoint tomorrow will update u with the info. have the repeat fsh on tues, really hope the other result was an error otherwise ivf would be the next step and i respect people so much that do it but i just dont think i could cope with it! xx


----------



## moter98

Is IVF costly there? It is here. $12-15000 a time.
Just doesn't make sense to have just that one level off. Why would the rest be normal then


----------



## rooster100

its very expensive but im not freaking out until i have the repeat test done. tues cant come quick enough, hopefully i will be day 3 then. 
we need bfps asap moter! would love a march baby, i am a march baby so a bfp in the next few months would be perfect :) xx


----------



## Pinky32

fingers crossed with the new tests rach


----------



## rooster100

thanks! how are you pinky? hope af has f**ked off! x


----------



## Pinky32

im ok thanks, yeah she finally left the building but left me with a few niggling cramps


----------



## moter98

hope tuesday brings great results rachel!


----------



## Pinky32

awwww donna summer died


----------



## moter98

just heard it on the news


----------



## Pinky32

lol you dont need the news when you have facebook

sad though


----------



## moter98

haha! i didnt even know who it was


----------



## Pinky32

she before our time but we know her songs


----------



## Tryingmybest

I read it on TMZ on facebook. She wasn't even that old!

Listen to this. The night before AF hit, I begged god for a baby and the next day I bleed how weird is that! THEN I was thinking of buying a sewing machine and MIL pops over and offers one! weird stuff going on!


----------



## Faythe

Freaky!


----------



## moter98

What I've learned is that god grants things not necessarily when/what you want, but gives you the strength to make it through, and sometimes, you end up with more than you ever dreamed.


----------



## rooster100

Morning girls! I saw the gyne today. Having a laparoscopy on the 20th of June! Nervous! If my fsh comes back extremly high on tues I will cancel it as I don't feel there is any point. X


----------



## Faythe

Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Morning girls! I saw the gyne today. Having a laparoscopy on the 20th of June! Nervous! If my fsh comes back extremly high on tues I will cancel it as I don't feel there is any point. X

I'm praying really hard your numbers come back normal. Everything crossed for you!


----------



## rooster100

Thanks girls me too! Hope everyone is well today? X


----------



## moter98

Good here. DS on the other hand is having a bad day. Terrible twos are starting early!


----------



## Faythe

Well right now I am SUPER happy!

Just saw on the Holdens Landings FB page that my nappy is complete -

Mine's on the left :D Can't wait for it to arrive. Bloody quick considering I only paid my invoice 7 days ago.
 



Attached Files:







hl fluff.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## moter98

That is so cute!


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls. I'm cycle day 28 af day today but not turns up yet. Not holding too much hope with the cramping! Kept me awake last night. Will be offically late tomorrow but I imagine the red devil will show by then. Will test tuesday if af does not show but I'm sure she will (a girl can dream!) xx hows eveyone else today? Xx


----------



## Faythe

Stay away AF!!


----------



## Pinky32

keep chanting 'stay away af'


----------



## rooster100

Yeah would be great! Cramps too strong!! Thanks girls x keep chanting! X


----------



## Pinky32

i had a weird day yesterday

OH came over and for the first time in ages we bd for fun as ov is not due till at least monday

so last night im sitting here and suddenly had an urge to use an opk, which had a faint line on it! Im thinking ov will be either later tonight or tomoz

This is the first time that ive felt relaxed so im hoping that will help

but how weird that i felt the urge to poas - as normally i wouldnt have until sunday


----------



## rooster100

That's great pinky! Even if you don't Ov til Monday its always good to have some little reserves in you, they can live for 5 days prior to Ov in yr little tubes!! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

AND im seeing him monday!!!!


----------



## rooster100

That's great pinky! 
I keep going off into these daydreams about what would it be like if I got a bfp. These are some of the thoughts that have popped into my head...
When will the baby be due? 
I had a bfp this time last year, is it happening agian? 
How will I tell DH? 
How will I tell my family?
Should I quite down on work!!?
It's so annoying cause everytime I have one of these thoughts my body gives me a jab of pain to say 'yeah right are you pregnant!'. 
I know she is coming! I almost wish she would hurry up as I would hate my cycles to be Longer then 28 days, I know is not long but would like to hit 30 days. X


----------



## rooster100

Oh yeah and p.s I have 0 symptoms! Sorry for the rant girls! X


----------



## rooster100

Ok scrap all that...dreams over. Started spotting. Have another 8 hours left of my shift now. Great!


----------



## moter98

Stay away AF! FX for you rach


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i had a weird day yesterday
> 
> OH came over and for the first time in ages we bd for fun as ov is not due till at least monday
> 
> so last night im sitting here and suddenly had an urge to use an opk, which had a faint line on it! Im thinking ov will be either later tonight or tomoz
> 
> This is the first time that ive felt relaxed so im hoping that will help
> 
> but how weird that i felt the urge to poas - as normally i wouldnt have until sunday

Woohoo! Great news. :)


----------



## rooster100

Af has started I just feel like a fool


----------



## moter98

:cry: sorry rach. i had high hopes. i do the same dreaming every cycle. what would my due date be, when would i tell my family etc.


----------



## rooster100

At least I'm not the only one! Was hoping I would be pregnant and then I could cancel the surgery as I'm very nervous of the anathetic! X


----------



## moter98

You will do great with the lap. Those kinds of tests are nerve wracking, but you will be glad you did it. Do they put you to sleep for it and/or numb the area?


----------



## Pinky32

awwww rach im sorry :hug:

we all have those dreams - would be unnatural not to have them

i had a lap years ago just after a mc

I dont know about now-a-days but for me they put me to sleep but then i also had a dnc at same time so that might have been why


----------



## rooster100

Yeah I'm having a laparoscopy with d and c and dye to check my tubes and removel of endometriosis. They will defo do it under general anathetic. I send people for surgery all the time and I know it's safe. But sill nervous. I didn't know u had a m/c years ago?!? Xx


----------



## moter98

It's different when it's you, even if you see it everyday. Everything is going to go great. Try to concentrate on the end result. Your endo will be removed and any other problems will be found/not found. After the lap your chances of conception will increase!


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Yeah I'm having a laparoscopy with d and c and dye to check my tubes and removel of endometriosis. They will defo do it under general anathetic. I send people for surgery all the time and I know it's safe. But sill nervous. I didn't know u had a m/c years ago?!? Xx

yeah ive had two mc now - one years ago, one in dec :cry:

look at this way, a nice longggg sleep and the endo will be gone

like tina said, your chances of conceiving will be great after that - no stopping you


----------



## rooster100

Thanks girls, feel so tearful tonight. Af still not hit but pink cm and bfn when I tested just to sure :( xxxxx


----------



## rooster100

Girls! Emergency!! I did a clearblue test and it's looks like a faint positive but are they not renound for giving fake positives?!?! I know I should not get excited but what do u think. Still no af! Xx


----------



## rooster100

Ummm actually not sure the second line on the cross is not as dark as the negative. Going to buy a FRER to just see x


----------



## moter98

Post the pic!


----------



## Faythe

I am so angry right now - just copy and pasted this from my fb update:

A friend of mine, or should I say ex-friend has really freakin upset me big time. We used to be good friends but sadly lost touch a bit last year when I left Bykebitz. At the same time his girlfriend had been diagnosed with breast cancer. Needless to say that last year was quite a busy and tough time for us both for different reasons. He deleted his FaceBook account to concentrate on his girlfriend and fundraising. Anyway, some time in April this year we bumped into each other in Starbucks, had a hug and a chat. Shared our news with each other. Told me he was getting married to his girlfriend this year. Also said he was back on FaceBook now to as was easier to keep in touch with a few friends so I added him the following day.

Over the last week I noticed someone had deleted me from here. Usually I dont give a shit but it was quite easy to spot that he had gone from my list. Unsure why hed deleted me I messaged him today to ask because I was quite baffled, and if I am honest a little upset too.

Got a shitty message back saying hed deleted me because of my depressing updates about being ill or when Ive had bad days, because not everyone wants to read that crap.

Um, say what? *scrolls back down to the day he was added * - nope, no depressing updates. The odd one about my migraines asking for advice and one I think when I was upset about something.

So it seems that just because his girlfriend has or had breast cancer that it makes anyone elses problems/sickness void? So are people not ever allowed to be upset about anything or ask for advice on being ill just because its not as bad as someone elses issues?!

I mean fuck me, thats ridiculous. Ive had a friend whos suffered with cancer AND lost family to it too  but have they ever shot me down just because Ive had a bad day or whinged about being sick? No, they havent. Because its not a fucking competition on whos got it worse.

99% of my updates since the day he was added have been baby and fluff post related. What a ******.


----------



## moter98

Yeah, most your posts are baby fluff or other things not complaining/sick related. My guess is he is now super sensitive to it and taking his anger/frustration/fear about his gf situation on you. I think he's gonna have to delete all his friends on fb cause everyone posts about a bad day or major headache at some point.


----------



## rooster100

I don't know how can someone explain. All pharmacys closed so no free but looking at the clearblue now it's more negative then positive :( but will try and upload a pic of someone tells me howx


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Yeah, most your posts are baby fluff or other things not complaining/sick related. My guess is he is now super sensitive to it and taking his anger/frustration/fear about his gf situation on you. I think he's gonna have to delete all his friends on fb cause everyone posts about a bad day or major headache at some point.

We've all had tough times at some point in our lives but the world doesn't stop and it also doesn't mean that it's OK to be nasty to others just because the problems might be worse in comparison. It's not a competition :shrug:


----------



## rooster100

Just did a ic and it couldn't be more negative :( well it was an amazing feeling whilst it lasted. I have read alot about blue dye tests giving false positives. Xx


----------



## moter98

I have a Mac so it may be different, but with mine, I upload my pic to computer, then save it to desktop. Then you have to resize the photo. On my Mac, I go to the tools menu, click resize, make the photo smaller and save it. Then I go to bnb advanced tab and click the manage attachments link I think it's called. Then choose your photo and upload it


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, most your posts are baby fluff or other things not complaining/sick related. My guess is he is now super sensitive to it and taking his anger/frustration/fear about his gf situation on you. I think he's gonna have to delete all his friends on fb cause everyone posts about a bad day or major headache at some point.
> 
> We've all had tough times at some point in our lives but the world doesn't stop and it also doesn't mean that it's OK to be nasty to others just because the problems might be worse in comparison. It's not a competition :shrug:Click to expand...

That is very true. I have a friend who had breast cancer but doesn't react that way. Its him, not you. Try not to let it bother you. You can't change his thinking


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:
 

> Just did a ic and it couldn't be more negative :( well it was an amazing feeling whilst it lasted. I have read alot about blue dye tests giving false positives. Xx

I've never done a blue due but had many pink due evaps,some even pink! What I've found to be true with the evaps is if the line is really thin, like not even close to thickness of the control line. It will also look off center.


----------



## rooster100

I don't think there is any point, the ic is really negative and the opk is too :cry: could I try and email you the photo? I'm so rubish with technology! X


----------



## Faythe

A friend of mine on FB (Colin if you look through my list) had cancer pretty bad last year. Top half of his shoulder joint and arm had to be removed and it's all metal work now. He's been so ill - despite this he has still had time to talk to me when I was down (losing my job, etc) and offered advice when I have felt unwell as his wife had been the same. We support each other. Isn't that how it's supposed to work?

I'm upset that someone could be so selfish to only think their problems matter and everyone else is inferior.

:cry:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> A friend of mine on FB (Colin if you look through my list) had cancer pretty bad last year. Top half of his shoulder joint and arm had to be removed and it's all metal work now. He's been so ill - despite this he has still had time to talk to me when I was down (losing my job, etc) and offered advice when I have felt unwell as his wife had been the same. We support each other. Isn't that how it's supposed to work?
> 
> I'm upset that someone could be so selfish to only think their problems matter and everyone else is inferior.
> 
> :cry:

Sorry you have to deal with that. Ive never heard of anyone deleting someone just for posting about what happens in your life. Very odd


----------



## rooster100

Moter I emailed it to you I think! Thanks for looking if you could upload it that would be great as I said stark white ic so I'm not holding too much hope! 
Faythe thats discusting what he has done! I just can't believe that! What's wrong with people constantly comparing themselves? No one should ever do it to anyone! Xx


----------



## Faythe

Thanks ladies - sorry for going off on one. I know you're both having a bit of a time at the moment :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Thanks ladies - sorry for going off on one. I know you're both having a bit of a time at the moment :hugs:

This is the place to come to vent chick! I'm just fine, no worries. Gonna get my bfp soon. :)

And Rachel might have hers! The pic you sent looks positive to me! I'm not sure I can upload it here though. If you send it to me in a file I should be able to.


----------



## moter98

Oops, spoke too soon. You did send it to me in a jpeg. I will upload it for you Rachel


----------



## moter98

This is Rachel's CB test. Looks positive to me!
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 59.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## rooster100

Thanks so much! Just don't know why that would love pos but the rest negative and I'm day 14 dpo? X


----------



## moter98

i can only go by my chemical, but when i got my first positive on FRER, all other tests were negative. i think it was only the next day when the other tests showed anything. 
if that is an evap, that is the cruelest evap ever cause it is just as thick as the control line and perfectly centered. not characteristic of most evaps. though i don't know much about blue dye, i do know all the evaps i've seen so far of them have been thinner and off center. is there any place open 24 hours you can get a FRER? testing with a FRER would give you the answer.


----------



## Faythe

Looks BFP!


----------



## rooster100

Thanks so much Moter. I still feel like af is coming! But that's good news what you said. I am so nervous I know I shouldn't get excited as there is a risk of a chemical and after talking to you I know how heartbreaking that is! I will get a frer tomorrow If af does not show! Have a horrible feeling she will x


----------



## moter98

Everything crossed for you! Just because I had one doesn't mean you are going to. I don't want you getting all paranoid about that. I am the exception, not the rule. Could it be possible your spotting was IB? Has it gone away? 
Also, you can go to countdown to pregnancy website and look at bfp's and evaps. There is a drop down menu where you can pick your specific test to see what the positive's and evaps look like.


----------



## Faythe

I still had cramping even after my BFP


----------



## Pinky32

fx;d for you rach


----------



## rooster100

im not hopeful now as my dh bought me a tesco home tests and thats also neagtive, still have pinky cm :( 
its amazing how u can go from being on cloud 9 to wanting to drink a litre of vodka straight!


----------



## moter98

:( stupid tests messin with your mind. it seriously looks positive. if that isn't a bfp, don't buy anymore blue dye. that's just not right.


----------



## moter98

how are you pinky?


----------



## Pinky32

you have to bear in mind rach that you tested not long ago and then used next pee to test again so its not as strong as your first pee

leave it till the morning and test again

personally i would stay clear of blue dyes as they are notorious for evaps

im good thanks tina, just waiting for opk to give me a proper line - seeing as its the nearest i get to a line


----------



## moter98

yeah, those stupid lines. opk time is my favorite time of the month cause of the positive feedback. seems for me though i get that darn bfp, and then it disappears on me!
well, not next time i tell you. 
i have at least a week yet for a positive opk, but getting there at least.


----------



## Faythe

It really doesn't look like an evap though. It's thick with good colour.


----------



## Pinky32

i think the epo is mucking my body up - since taking it my ewcm has been less


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> i think the epo is mucking my body up - since taking it my ewcm has been less

is that a side effect of it? i was gonna take it, but then someone said it can cause you to ov later, so i decided not to take it......not like i need to add any more supplements right now, lol!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> It really doesn't look like an evap though. It's thick with good colour.

Agreed!


----------



## rooster100

Having such strong af pains now. I assume that was a false positive :( what a drama!! Was so excited I was shaking! I have heard those blue dyes are terrible for false pos but I had it handy so I used it. Will update you lovely ladies in the morning if af does not show which I'm sure she will :cry: xx


----------



## Pinky32

fx'd crossed she doesnt rach

tina - epo is mesnt to make more ewcm but for me it seems to lessen it - yes it can delay ov by a day or two

i think i might stop taking it as ive got preseed and do get a little ewcm of my own

i take so many lotions n potions i rattle every day


----------



## moter98

good luck rach


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> fx'd crossed she doesnt rach
> 
> tina - epo is mesnt to make more ewcm but for me it seems to lessen it - yes it can delay ov by a day or two
> 
> i think i might stop taking it as ive got preseed and do get a little ewcm of my own
> 
> i take so many lotions n potions i rattle every day

even if you don't find EWCM, doesn't mean it's there. i read somewhere that you probably still have it, just some women have more detectable amounts than others
haha! i rattle too.


----------



## Pinky32

with the preseed i wont panic about it lol


----------



## moter98

haha! yeah, that will have you covered


----------



## Pinky32

problem is, after ive put the preseed in, guarantee i need a pee


----------



## moter98

lol! isnt that how it goes


----------



## Pinky32

just got carried away eating my grapefruit and was trying to suck the last bit of juice into my mouth and it squirted all over me!

all over my glasses, my face, my neck lol


----------



## moter98

LFMAO! 
i just had to put aden to bed early. he didn't get a nap today cause we were at a birthday party. NOT a good idea to miss a nap


----------



## Pinky32

awww has he been playing up


----------



## moter98

yes, but i know he is just overtired. he had so much fun playing outside today though. he wants to be out there all the time


----------



## Pinky32

awwww bless him


----------



## rooster100

I'm really trying to not get my hopes up but took a tesco one this morning and it's got a faint line. Still no af I'm offically late. Don't feel pregnant at all have no symptoms. Just my cp is still high and it's normally soft and low when af is coming. Still getting af cramps.... So confusing! Pharmacy not open til 11! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

ooooh rach

its too early to "feel" preggy and most women dont have any symptoms when they get their bfp

fx'd


----------



## rooster100

Thanks pinky, this time last time I got my bfp I had very sore bbs. I put the second test pic in the pregancy gallery in countdown to pregnacy, it's rooster100 tesco test! 
Any more news on yr opks? I'm so pleased yr oh is coming to see you Monday as well! Xx


----------



## Faythe

Honey I have everything crossed for you. Even though I tested early at 11dpo, I still had the feeling that AF was going to come because I was achey/crampy and even when I passed AF being late it still felt like that for a while :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

Faythe said:


> Honey I have everything crossed for you. Even though I tested early at 11dpo, I still had the feeling that AF was going to come because I was achey/crampy and even when I passed AF being late it still felt like that for a while :hugs:

Thanks faythe, waiting for the pharmacy to open at 11! It's been the longest day ever! Of course this would happen on a Sunday!! Just want to know for sure, then I can relax and start smiling! Xx


----------



## rooster100

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/user_files_hpt_gallery/resized/ctp-49790-1337504061.jpg?s=medium
x


----------



## Pinky32

am i looking for a line or a cross?


----------



## Pinky32

i had a dream last night that i started taking bcp again


----------



## rooster100

the pink is a line not a cross. Dont start birth control again! i had a dream that i made a sex tape and all my friends watched it! its was horrible! x


----------



## Pinky32

if its a line im looking for i see it!!!!!! very clearly


----------



## Pinky32

someone said to men when i had my operation in march that i didnt get preggy that month as it was a sign that i needed to get better first

now ive found out that ive got major problems with my elbow and it needs to be re-operated on again, i think maybe i should be concentrating on that and not ttc


----------



## Pinky32

looks like your going to have to cancel your lap yayyyy


----------



## rooster100

my friend had a bad back was ttc for a year, got her back operated on and she concieved the month after, so its a hard one. Maybe give it another month, seeing dh around ov time will help and hopefully get yr bfp :hugs: 

im not going to get too excited until i do a frer, im still very anxious about it, ic are still completly negative! x


----------



## Pinky32

i might have said that the clearblue could have been an evap as the line wasnt solid but this pic i can clearly see the line

fx'd on frer

problem is, i could say the same thing next month and the month after and the month after


----------



## Faythe

can't see the pic?


----------



## rooster100

FRER negative! Very very very faint second line. Will test again tomorrow If af does not show xx


----------



## Pinky32

hows it a negative if you can see a faint faint line


----------



## rooster100

Well DH is brain washing me and saying it should be alot darker at 15 dpo. Have you seen it on countdown to pregnancy? Think it still the first one xx


----------



## Pinky32

yep i can see the faint line!!!


----------



## rooster100

I don't know what to think I just feel its too faint for 15 dpo? I'm sure the line should be stronger? X


----------



## Pinky32

no not necessarily - implantation occurs between 7-12dpo and take a minimum of 2 days to release hcg into the body - if you implanted at 12dpo the hcg is only just being released


----------



## rooster100

Thanks pinky that reassuring! Xx
Just need to do something I find impossible which is relax and not think about it! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

housework, go out, cook, pamper yourself


----------



## rooster100

Im working at 2 thank god! Can't wait to go in and get stuck in! So anxious! Thanks 4 yr support pinky :hugs: x


----------



## moter98

Woohoo! A line is a line, however faint. That's your bfp!! Congrats


----------



## rooster100

I can't get my head around it Moter, still no ad but slightly brown cm. Did a hospital test when I got to work line I super faint. I am in complete denial! Just can't except it. Have terrible af cramps, this is the latest I have been for af though. It was the 16th of may last year I got my last bfp...crazy! 
Will test again tomorrow. Thanks for the support girls, I hope this is it! Xx


----------



## moter98

Can you get a beta test at work? If you are getting lines on so many tests you are pregnant!


----------



## rooster100

I am in so much shock. My cm is sticky but slightly pink I'm not sure if that's normal. Going to annoy you now with the questions! X


----------



## moter98

Pink or brown blood means old blood. Bright red blood would be a cause for concern. It couldn't hurt to get a beta test to see what your numbers are doing


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Im working at 2 thank god! Can't wait to go in and get stuck in! So anxious! Thanks 4 yr support pinky :hugs: x

oooh i hope this is it for you hunnybun xx


----------



## rooster100

I might get one mid week if af does not show. Have a terrible headache and my chocolate muffin taste like metal. Xx


----------



## moter98

Metal taste is a pregnancy sign :)


----------



## Faythe

Morning ladies! How're you all? xx


----------



## lilsqueeks

hello ladies! I'm new to this sight and still trying to figure out how it all works. Hubby and i have been trying for #2 for a year and a half now with no luck except a mc at five weeks along on jan 17th of last year. Hoping to find some ttc buddies to share support and stories with


----------



## Faythe

Welcome honey. Sorry to hear about your MC :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

Girls, lines are not really getting much darker! I'm starting to panic now. Should they not be getting darker daily? I have a few symptoms like last time and still no af but and can see the line but someone with bad eye site might not! 
Xx


----------



## rooster100

Oh p.s I'm too scared to take a digi as I heard they are even less sensitive! Xx


----------



## Faythe

Only doubles every 48hrs ish so best to leave a few days between testing honey xx


----------



## rooster100

Really? I'm super paranoid. And extremly impatient! Won't test again now til Wednesday if I can! Im just worried that I will test Wednesday and the line will still be very faint. Thanks faythe xx


----------



## Faythe

Well they says 24-48hrs but some ladies every 72hrs. It varies honey xx


----------



## Pinky32

dont panic rach - if you implanted late then it takes time for the body to start producing hcg and like faythe said - it doubles every 48(ish) hours

if you did the tests just as you had implanted it will take a day or two for the hcg to start building up


----------



## rooster100

Thanks pinky. Im just paranoid after what happened to poor Moter. X


----------



## Faythe

Chin up girly xx


----------



## Pinky32

i know its hard, but you just have to try to keep occupied for 24 hours


----------



## rooster100

That's what my mum said pinky! I'm under strict instructions to not test til Thursday! I need a distraction! Working all day tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

you working today?


----------



## rooster100

No I'm off today. Going to try and keep myself entertained. 
Is yr oh coming over today? X


----------



## Pinky32

i hope so, he called me first thing this morning (hes taken to calling me on his way to work now) and hes got two matches tonight, so im just hoping their both not cancelled

he doesnt feel too well either so im going to have to work my magic to get him round as hes a big girl when hes not well


----------



## rooster100

Oh yeah men are rubish when they are ill, wear those shoes that will perk him up! X


----------



## Pinky32

lol i wore one pair on friday and they did the trick - im planning on wearing another pair tonight


----------



## Faythe

Oooer get in there Pinky!


----------



## rooster100

Good girl! Hows the opks looking?


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl:

id put a note on the door telling him to go straight to dining table, there was a note on there telling him to put keys, phone, watch down and go to tv, there was a note saying take of jacket and tie and go to bathroom, there was a note saying take off remaining clothes and go to coffee table, there was a note saying go to kitchen, there was a note saying grab cold drink from fridge and go to bedroom door, there was a note saying enter only if your ready

when he opened the door i was laying there in sexy underwear and platform 5" heels with candles all around the bedroom


----------



## Pinky32

surprisingly the opk;s havent changed since friday night - still faint line - i;ll do another one later this afternoon


----------



## Faythe

Ladies - I have some good news! :D

Did I tell you about my trouble with NatWest last year over contacting them to make changes to my payments after losing my job?


----------



## Pinky32

sorry had to dry my hair

yes i remember


----------



## moter98

Hang in there rach. Hcg should double every 48-72 hours. Don't panic just yet.


----------



## rooster100

Thanks Moter. Just had a shower my bbs are huge now..sorry tmi! 
What's the news faythe? X


----------



## Faythe

Well finally they finished their investigation and have transferred £100 into my current account as an apology.


----------



## rooster100

That's great news faythe! We done x


----------



## rooster100

That's well done not we done!


----------



## Pinky32

yayyyyy nice one


----------



## moter98

Always fun to get money back!


----------



## Faythe

Well chuffed :wohoo:


----------



## moter98

A friend of ours gave Aden a child sized pool table yesterday. He loves it so much and it's so darn cute watching him play on it. His daddy is an avid pool player and is very good at it. So Aden always wants to play on the big pool table like daddy, but daddy won't let him because he might wreck it. Now Aden can play to his hearts content! It's literally the only toy he's played with it since he got it. Amazing! Another pool player in the making, lol!


----------



## Faythe

Awww bless him. Bet he's made up!


----------



## Tryingmybest

I need to catch up, been slightly busy


----------



## Faythe

Hey hun!


----------



## moter98

DH told me to book a weekend getaway at a resort close to us he heard about. I've booked it for next month and am so excited! We haven't had any quality time to spend together for a long time. With DH so busy for work now we don't see muh of each other. Tis the season for a realtor, but it comes at a price to family time. Can't wait for June now!


----------



## rooster100

Girls I'm having pretty bad cramps and checked my cm and it's a light Brown. I have a really bad feeling about this :( I feel very periody now. With the light tests I'm so anxious. Should I get a beta blood test tomorrow when I'm at work? X


----------



## moter98

I think you should. I got one as soon as they would let me cause it was just eating away at me. Oh I hope this is a sticky bean for you.


----------



## rooster100

Thanks Moter I just can't relax at all. Don't know how I'm going to do a 13 hour shift tomorrow! I just want to know am I pregnant or not! X


----------



## moter98

Can you go in today? Usually they like to do them two days apart to see if your levels are rising appropriately. So if you went today you would go back in two days an that's when you would know if your levels are doubling


----------



## moter98

And oh how I know exactly how you feel right now. It's pure torture. Sorry you have to feel this way right now. It should be a celebration time!


----------



## rooster100

I never realised just how shit this was for you Moter. I knew it was awful but not as bad as what I feel. Tmi now... When I felt my cervix (I know I shouldn't!) there is like creamy lumpy white cm but when I rub it on the toilet tissue it's light pink. Have been goggling like mad and apparently light pink cm is normal but I can't relax! Sorry for the ranting Moter esspically after what u went through! Xx


----------



## Faythe

:hugs:

Sending you lots of love and sticky dust xxx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> I never realised just how shit this was for you Moter. I knew it was awful but not as bad as what I feel. Tmi now... When I felt my cervix (I know I shouldn't!) there is like creamy lumpy white cm but when I rub it on the toilet tissue it's light pink. Have been goggling like mad and apparently light pink cm is normal but I can't relax! Sorry for the ranting Moter esspically after what u went through! Xx

Don't worry about me. I'm fine here. This is your place to go to vent and say whatever you need to. Anything pink or brown is supposed to fine. Bright red is an indication something's not right. Is there a nurseline or anything you can call? I'm sure they will want to give you a beta. It would give you an answer sooner if you can't wait.


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, have decided to not test til next week, have never been a POAS kind of girl anyway so i dont mind too much. have decided if af does not show then i am pregnant. the tests are positive and i have a few of the symtoms i had last time so i need to relax and if af shows it shows and there is nothing i can do about it. 
Moter how many days after u got yr bfp did you get af? (sorry i know its a terrible question to ask you and i feel for u so much, i keep thinking about you all the time at the mo :hugs: ) xxx


----------



## moter98

You can ask me anything. I don't mind! It was 16dpo that I started bleeding. Was getting shadow lines real early, but my first bfp with a clear line was 11dpo. By 15dpo I knew though because I kept my tests to compare and my test from 15dpo was way lighter than my 11dpo test. Woke up 16dpo with mad cramps and started bleeding that afternoon. I was really only 2-4 days late on AF since I usually get it 12-14dpo


----------



## rooster100

thanks moter yr so sweet for being so understanding. im 16dpo today so im worried that its not a strong line, but i am not going to test again as its upsetting me too much at the mo. Just really hoping i implanted late. As i was not ttc last time i got pregnant i have no idea exactly how many dpo i was but the lines were stronger. xxx


----------



## moter98

It's really just a waiting game I suppose. Are you gonna ask for a beta tomorrow at work?


----------



## rooster100

no im just going to see what happens if i bleed i bleed, other then that no af and a pos test means im pregnant at the moment so will just try and relax and hope it sticks xx


----------



## rooster100

oh p.s if i can get to this time next week and till not have bleed a think i will relax more as that will be 9 days after misssed af, what do u think?x


----------



## moter98

Well, only a beta will be able to tell you what your levels are doing, but no bright red blood is def a good sign. Praying hard for you rach. Really hope this is your sticky bean. You have been through enough already. You deserve your rainbow baby Right now!


----------



## rooster100

My cm is dark brown now and my bbs are not sore. Have called in sick to work. I just can't face it. Im going to try and go to my doc and get a beta, will test in a while but I know I have lost it. I just don't feel right x


----------



## Faythe

Awww babe :hugs :hugs:

xxx


----------



## rooster100

Pregancy test is completly negative I think my heart is broken. Going to go to the er for a beta test but I know it's hopeless now x


----------



## Faythe

Oh honey I am SO sorry :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Pinky32

oh rach - i dont know what to say, i prayed and prayed for you


----------



## rooster100

Losing it now, heavy bleeding with clots. Going to have a break from this now. I've had enough. Going to wait for my surgery and go from there x


----------



## Faythe

Oh honey I am so upset for you :cry: :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## rooster100

Just to finish things off my health insurer just called and won't cover my lap til November and if it's a long term problem (which it is) wont cover it for 5 years :cry:


----------



## Faythe

Thats so unfair :(


----------



## moter98

Oh Rachel, I'm so sorry hun. I'm here if you need to talk.


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Just to finish things off my health insurer just called and won't cover my lap til November and if it's a long term problem (which it is) wont cover it for 5 years :cry:

i had to have my lap and dnc done privately as it wasnt covered


----------



## moter98

what the heck? why would those not be covered?!


----------



## Pinky32

im not sure if their covered by NHS but for me it was an emergency lap

suddenly got severe pains in what i now know to be ovary area, my tummy grew overnight so i looked about 7 months preggy at my dads wedding - had to wear maternity dress

hospital said it could take a few months for anything to be done and as i was in agony my mum arranged for it privately


----------



## moter98

that is so wrong! 

infertility isn't covered here, but that surely would. if we needed a lap say because it was causing pain, then it would be covered. but if it was only for reasons of infertility, then it wouldn't.


----------



## Pinky32

for me they didnt know the cause of it, thats why they wanted to do it, to have a look wht was going on in there

i wasnt ttc then


----------



## moter98

seems that for reasons of pain or bothering you they should be able to cover it. insurance must work differently for us. if you were in obvious pain and with that abdominal swelling i am in shock that they wouldn't cover that. that is obviously a serious problem needing to be looked at.


----------



## Faythe

:hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

i couldnt walk without holding the side of my bulging tummy to ease the pain


----------



## moter98

stupid health care costs!


----------



## Faythe

:hugs: to all my girls


----------



## moter98

:hugs: back atcha! hows shrimpette today


----------



## Pinky32

:hugs:


----------



## moter98

cd9 today. cycle going by slow. where is that bfp? i was supposed to have it by now, lol!


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls. As always thanks for the fantastic support! Cramping pretty bad and can't believe how much I'm bleeding. I'm so upset though. I am frightened it was because of the endo that this happened twice and now I'm not getting it sorted if I do get a bfp again will I lose it again? I feel empty :( x


----------



## moter98

Can you afford to get the lap? I think it would be a good idea to do it just to make sure everything is cleared there for a good strong implantation. there could be many reasons why it happened. doing the lap would either rule it out, or show a reason for it. you do know that at least one tube is clear, so that's a good thing. though not much consolation right now i know. I feel your pain. 
what my dr told me about multiple loss is that most women who go through them go on to have a healthy baby the next time. he said that women come in who have had 3-5 losses and then their next pregnancy goes perfectly. he said 70% of women with multiple losses will go on to have a healthy pregnancy on their own. He also said that chances of next pregnancy being viable is 65%, so still good odds. he seemed to think the cause for me was incompatible chromosomes. i'm sure because this is the most common cause of early loss. however, i didn't get a chance to do any of those tests. still want them, but will have to wait for 6 months. 
i'm sorry you have to go through this. it's not an easy thing. i can tell you that it will get better with time. hang in there.


----------



## Tryingmybest

:hugs: rooster. Sorry I missed all this.

Just buying some pills for me and OH. Zinc and more folic acid for me. Hope it helps. :shrug:


----------



## moter98

What does zinc do?


----------



## moter98

Rooster, hope you are doing all right. Been praying for you in this tough time.


----------



## Tryingmybest

I heard zinc is good for sperm


----------



## moter98

Oh. Might have to try that


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, the bleeding is still pretty bad but I'm ok. Just on the plus side at least I got pregnant again. I hope its a little taste before my bfp. 
My DH takes zinc (don't know if it's a coincidence but he started taking it a month before we got the last bfp) I got him blackberry chewie ones so he would like the taste and take them daily! 
Moter do you think this chemical will mess up my cycles and ovualtion? Is this a m/c or af the bleeding? Xx


----------



## moter98

It is a chemical so yes it's a m/c, but it will just be like a heavier AF. I ovulated just one day late after mine, on cd15. (count first day of bleeding as cd1) I have noticed that I have a lot more ewcm since. Did you know that you are more fertile the 3 months after a loss? Not sure why but studies have proven it.


----------



## rooster100

I have heard that but scared to believe it! Would be amazing if that happened. Ok so I'm cycle day 3 today then. Thanks Moter. What would I do without you girls? X


----------



## Faythe

How're you holding up?
xx


----------



## rooster100

I'm ok thanks faythe. Trying not to think about it much. I'm trying to seethe positive in it. I got pregnant again, so I didn't think that was going to happen. I never thought I would ever see two lines again so I was delighted with that. Hoping it will happen again very soon . Going to see my doc in a min to get back my blood results. The weather is amazing which I think helps a little. Trying to just stay positive. How are you? Xx


----------



## moter98

Keep us updated with your results. Hope you are doing ok rach


----------



## Faythe

:hugs: :hugs:

I'm OK thanks honey

xx


----------



## rooster100

Went to the doc, just informed her of everything. She wants me to try and get the lap through the public system.she was delighted I got pregnant as that's a really good sign. Once I have the lap she will start me on clomid. Then folicle injections if clomid does not work. So fingers crossed xx


----------



## moter98

That's great news! You are well in your way to your sticky bean, woohoo!


----------



## Tryingmybest

rooster (((())))


----------



## rooster100

How are you trying? X


----------



## rooster100

Moter are you close to a pos opk? X


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Went to the doc, just informed her of everything. She wants me to try and get the lap through the public system.she was delighted I got pregnant as that's a really good sign. Once I have the lap she will start me on clomid. Then folicle injections if clomid does not work. So fingers crossed xx

do you think with the endo and chemical that you might be able to get the lap thru NHS?????

I think you should if there are medical histories

its hard to know what to say as i dont want it to come across cold or rude but trying to think of a positive is the best way forward - not easy to do, but if you can manage it, it makes it slightly easier


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Moter are you close to a pos opk? X

Few days away yet I think. Will just have to wait and see what happens. Hoping my cycle has gone back to normal now.


----------



## moter98

Pinky you are right. Being positive is the best way to get through tough times. Some days it's harder than others, but it can be done!


----------



## rooster100

I totally agree pinky, the only way to get forward mentally and even physically is to think positive! I actualy can't believe how positive I feel about the while thing! Its terrible to say but I feel it was what I needed. Just to show me that yes I can get pregnant again.
I would think about the NHS if I struggled to get it here x


----------



## Pinky32

its great that your feeling positive!!!

i think the timing was bad, as its the same time as last year but i do believe everything happens for a reason - we might not know now but at some point we will understand

i also think this will make you stronger mentally and physically - you;ve proven that you can do it, now have to just get the egg to stick

im thinking once we ov, maybe shove some superglue up there or something lol

it will happen for you soon - and the egg will stick, and you;ll be moaning about swollen ankles and sore back before you know it!!!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky you are right. Being positive is the best way to get through tough times. Some days it's harder than others, but it can be done!

its hard to do but its all we have


----------



## moter98

Superglue-lmfao!

You are right. We are all in this for the long haul. Might as well make the best of it. 

I do feel like a walking experiment lately, what with all the natural supplements I'm taking.


----------



## Faythe

Holy cow it's roasting!!


----------



## rooster100

Good positive vibes here girlies! It's just what we need :hugs: I was going to go either way, get super depressed or see it as a good thing and I seem to have gone the second way which is good. 
Pinky looking at yr chart u got to be when you ovulated?! Great! 
Fingers crossed for you! 
Hope u Ov soon Moter! X


----------



## Tryingmybest

I am a bit miserable about this whole baby thing. Really bothering me. Really not up for it. Not positive and the more people I see pregnant the more I feel shit. Really shit. Lost all pma. Can't even picture being a mom again. Just fucked off with it all.


----------



## moter98

How long has it been now trying? Have you seen a dr yet?


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Good positive vibes here girlies! It's just what we need :hugs: I was going to go either way, get super depressed or see it as a good thing and I seem to have gone the second way which is good.
> Pinky looking at yr chart u got to be when you ovulated?! Great!
> Fingers crossed for you!
> Hope u Ov soon Moter! X

yeah you could have gone either way - but you have to stay strong and be positive

I had a positive opk tuesday and again yesterday and today its gone negative - ive had ov pains for 3 days now - not all the time, just every now and again


----------



## moter98

Woohoo pinky! Catch that egg. 
I'm getting a bit impatient to ov.


----------



## Pinky32

considering i used to ov on cd8-9 - this feels like a lifetime to me - pre ov is now longer than post ov :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Haha! I used to ov earlier too! Like cd11-12. Now it's cd14, and yeah post ov is shorter than pre ov for me too!


----------



## Pinky32

not sure whether to stop taking the EPO each pre ov - i am getting slightly more ewcm (not too much more) but its delaying ov and i know it gives the egg a few more days to mature but..............


----------



## moter98

I think keep taking it. You want to make sure eggy is nice an mature.


----------



## Pinky32

yeah i guess

just seems weird having longer pre ov


----------



## moter98

Yeah. I just wanna ov already. I like tww better


----------



## Pinky32

lol true


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> How long has it been now trying? Have you seen a dr yet?

1 year and a month or something. I go back in September when we hit 18months.


----------



## moter98

I feel your pain trying. Hope you can find some PMA in all this. It does make it easier to get through. I can't go back till 18 months too.


----------



## Faythe

Evening ladies!


----------



## Pinky32

ive been told apart from sperm test for OH (which isnt needed) there is no further test for me


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ive been told apart from sperm test for OH (which isnt needed) there is no further test for me

:( guess we all just have to keep trying.


----------



## Pinky32

for a little bit longer yes - then i will call it a day


----------



## moter98

Nooooo!!!!!!! You will quit trying when you get your bfp and that's that


----------



## Pinky32

im not as young as you guys


----------



## moter98

You are still ov'ing though!


----------



## Pinky32

yeah but i dont want to be an olddddddddddddd mum


----------



## moter98

My uncle had two babies at the age of 60 and 62. You are not old.


----------



## Pinky32

its different for men

im alot older than you


----------



## moter98

Pish posh. Age is just a number. Many women are having babies in their 40's. Haven't you heard? 40 is the new 30.


----------



## Pinky32

lol dont you pish posh me!!!!


----------



## moter98

Haha! Yep I did


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

i did say from the start that i wouldnt do this forever


----------



## moter98

I know. But you've gotta at least give it the minimum of 18 months! That's the timeframe when most conceive in


----------



## Pinky32

months or cycles?


----------



## moter98

Months!

Aden just told me if you quit ttc he's gonna cry. Now you wouldn't wanna make a 2 year old cry would you?


----------



## Pinky32

18 months is about 22 cycles for me - more than the average!!!!

dont even bring lil aden into it with emotional blackmail

below the belt young lady!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

Ok ok! Just being silly.

Everything I read says months not cycles


----------



## Pinky32

but the average person has 1 cycle a month - so 18 months is 18 cycles to them


----------



## rooster100

Pinky I agree with Moter, once you still have fertile eggs In yr ovary you can become a mother! Chin up young lady, we're not getting a bfp without you getting one too!
Moter the bleeding seems to have completly stopped now, is that normal? I guess I keep forgetting its not actually af. 
When I had my m/c at 12 weeks I bleed on/off for 2 months! Was horrible x


----------



## Pinky32

rach there has to be a point when enough is enough

the bleeding last year would have lasted longer as you were 12 weeks preggy 

when i mc in dec i spotted for a week before heavily bleeding which lasted a few days

im glad its easing off for you x


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Pinky I agree with Moter, once you still have fertile eggs In yr ovary you can become a mother! Chin up young lady, we're not getting a bfp without you getting one too!
> Moter the bleeding seems to have completly stopped now, is that normal? I guess I keep forgetting its not actually af.
> When I had my m/c at 12 weeks I bleed on/off for 2 months! Was horrible x

i bled like normal af really. just heavier at first. with my first loss, i bled for 3 1/2 weeks off and on. so i guess it's different each time and also depends on how early/late the loss.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> but the average person has 1 cycle a month - so 18 months is 18 cycles to them

whatever you decide, but i hope you decide to stick it out for that bfp!


----------



## Pinky32

thanks but i;ll get my pension quicker


----------



## Tryingmybest

I feel like there is a time when you just stop trying. I'm 26, how long can I torture myself with the actual trying side of TTC. It's so depressing. It's numbers, knowing what cycle day it is. I will give it some time then forget it. I'll move on to adoption or something. Dunno how I'll feel about it. I'm that down at the moment I've deactivated fb.


----------



## moter98

My SIL and brother tried for 3 years. They were your age I think when they started IUI. After the 3 years of ttc it was found she has pcos and her tubes were blocked. Their IUI worked on the first try. Has your dr found anything wrong?

I personally would love to adopt and I would be doing that now if DH were on board with it. He says no. :( there are so many babies already here that need love and a home. 

I get why you are feeling down. Just try to remember that you are only 26 years old and have many fertile years left. Maybe you want to try not trying for awhile. No opk's, temping, looking for fertile signs. It will probably relieve all this ttc stress you are having. Hope you feel better about it all soon!


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> My SIL and brother tried for 3 years. They were your age I think when they started IUI. After the 3 years of ttc it was found she has pcos and her tubes were blocked. Their IUI worked on the first try. Has your dr found anything wrong?
> 
> I personally would love to adopt and I would be doing that now if DH were on board with it. He says no. :( there are so many babies already here that need love and a home.
> 
> I get why you are feeling down. Just try to remember that you are only 26 years old and have many fertile years left. Maybe you want to try not trying for awhile. No opk's, temping, looking for fertile signs. It will probably relieve all this ttc stress you are having. Hope you feel better about it all soon!


I know people TTC for 5 years and they get baby. If I went on that long I would have to stop the charting side. Everyone says look how how young you are AND you have 2 kids but I think why is it taking so long then? why do I feel like somewhere something is going wrong? 
yes I'm young but after a certain amount of time you begin to really question it. I don't see my day coming. Not any time soon anyway.


----------



## moter98

I can give you a positive spin on this. Because this time is proving to be so difficult doesn't it make you appreciate the kids you do have so much more? I find that for myself I am cherishing and enjoying all those great moments with ds more. I realize now how precious and what a miracle it is. I truly believe that everything happens or a reason and god will not give you anything you cannot handle. It could be he is testing you or showing you how to live life with a deeper meaning, coming out happier in the end. It is the tough times that define us. You have to believe you will have another baby. When you have faith, good things will come. Just try to be patient. :)


----------



## Tryingmybest

I like that Motor. It's true. I am enjoying the kids and thinking this is the best time of my life because one day they will be grown and I will be begging for those days back. I've defo had a little reality check recently. 

It's totally a test and I'm failing at butching up about it. My last moan was "xxxx is pregnant NO I won't be happy for her!" "my 15 year old neighbour is pregnant, all she wants to do is continue to stand on the corner with her mates. She'll be stood there when she's 9months gone!!" Who are you giving these babies too!!!" 

Not a good reaction! ^^


----------



## moter98

Yes, it's hard to understand sometimes. But, she will have her own tough times when baby comes. It's gonna be a huge reality check for her and life won't be easy. She will have to go from being a child to being an adult very quickly. 
I think the best thing that we can do when faced with TTC is to try to keep positive. It's so easy to let the negative thoughts roll in and take over, but that is no way to live either. It will only make you depressed and miserable all the time. Try to think of the things you do have, really appreciate it and be thankful and you will be amazed at all the good things that come your way with a positive attitude. It's ok to be sad sometimes and envy the next person that gets pregnant, but pick yourself up and keep trying. It will happen, just a matter of time!


----------



## Pinky32

we all have down days, but like tina said, we have to think of the positive and also remember why we're putting ourselves thru this crap - think of the reward


----------



## Tryingmybest

:hugs: love you girls. I'd just be stewing in a corner if I didn't come here.


----------



## moter98

no stewing in the corner for you!


----------



## Pinky32

its too hot for stew

:rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

ive noticed past few months since taking EPO my temps are a lot lower


----------



## moter98

Really? Did you google why?


----------



## moter98

I think I will be ov'ing late. Nowhere close to line getting darker yet. I usually get a positive opk on cd13. I don't wanna wait longer, wahhhhh!


----------



## Pinky32

it could just be that this is my normal temps - any rise of 0.2 post ov is fine

its not a high rise, its just a rise that is my pattern

yours only on cd12 so the line might just suddenly hit you


----------



## Pinky32

i got a phone call this morning saying that my acupuncture is booked for 6th june and again on 14th june for pain relief

im really looking forward to it

ALSO, i had written to chief exec at hospital complaining that im in pain and want to be seen asap, my doc also wrote to them demanding they see me before my appt on 25th july

today i got a letter saying i have an appt next wed - hopefully will get my elbow sorted wooo hoooo


----------



## moter98

great news pinky! hope they get it all sorted really, really soon!

my temp rise after ov is slight too.


----------



## Pinky32

would be nice to have at least one day with no pain


----------



## moter98

oh wow! that must be so hard on you. yes you need that fixed ASAP!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

part of me wants them to say i need another operation as i cant be like this for rest of my life


----------



## moter98

I bet thats what they will do. You shouldn't be in that much pain on a daily basis. There has to be something to fix in there


----------



## Pinky32

my shoulder kills me but they said that will take upto 9 months to heal

i cant straighten my arm, i cant write more than two lines of words, typing hurts, cant lift arm above my head, cant lift anything with it, cant flick the light switch etc - im left handed so its my dominant arm

the last doc i saw said (his words) "your arm is a mess, there is not enough bone to hold the plate in place"


----------



## moter98

oh no! can they put anything else in there to hold the plate?


----------



## Pinky32

i dont know

when i smashed my arm, there are bits of bone now missing and when he zoomed in on the xray you could clearly see quite large black bits which is where there is no bone

maybe a different type of plate


----------



## moter98

This might be a dumb question, but does the plate have to be in there? 
When dh crushed his foot they initially put a plate and 14 screws in there to hold everything together. He was having daily pain from the plate and wanted it taken out. The dr said tht over the time he'd had the plate in the tendons and such had grown enough around it that taking it out would be ok. I don't suppose it would work the same way with an elbow? Also, with my dh foot, since it was crushed there were "holes" to fill and they filled them with something, don't know what it was called though


----------



## Pinky32

the xrays takem since june all show that the bone hasnt healed at all so there has to be something to hold the arm together


----------



## moter98

i hope they can figure it out soon. you are gonna go to your appt next week and the dr is gonna tell you he can fix your arm. that's what gonna happen, because i said so!


----------



## Pinky32

lol i'll tell him that

there are two types of stuff they can use now - one is like a putty that goes hard and the other is something that can replicate your dna and grows like bone


----------



## moter98

Oh cool! So that should help hold the plate in place then. I bet the pain is from that plate being able to move around in there, you think?


----------



## Pinky32

yes it could be, or the edge of the bits of bone rubbing against the plate


----------



## moter98

hmmmm, i wish i could get in there and fix it for you. a little filing and smoothing out, add some filling and you'll be good as new! 

seriously though, they should be able to fix that for you. sounds like the dr that did it just didn't do his job properly. you will find one that know what the heck they are doing


----------



## Pinky32

i was told that the surgeon who operated on me is a lower limb specialist

their argument will be that he was the only one on call that day


----------



## moter98

oh.
wow!
what were they even thinking letting him touch your arm. i would be SO upset. they should be redoing your surgery for free.


----------



## Pinky32

it will be for free - its under the NHS


----------



## Pinky32

i quite liked the thought of you filing and filling lol


----------



## moter98

oh good! 

haha, i promise i will do a good job. i may have to stop now and then to throw up, but i'll wash my hands before i dig back in.


----------



## Pinky32

lol no probs - we'll stop half way thru for a cuppa


----------



## moter98

:rofl: 

i won't be able to put you to sleep, so you will just have to grit your teeth. and try to be quiet. it will be hard for me to work if you're screaming your head off.


----------



## Pinky32

ok well i'll try my best


----------



## moter98

haha. you are a trooper.......and very brave to let me dig in your arm.


----------



## Pinky32

lol

let aden have a dig too if he wants


----------



## Pinky32

got to be better than the cock-up from the hospital


----------



## moter98

lol! aden would want to drive his cars in there. he'd have a good 'ole time.


----------



## moter98

a friend and i drove over an hour away to go to whole foods and trader joe's. they have cheaper organic and "clean" foods than our area has. stocked up on some great items, many we can't get here AND saved a bunch of money too! so excited about it. really wish we had these grocery stores in our area. the good news is they are opening a whole foods 45 minutes away from us soon, so we at least won't need to drive so far away.


----------



## Pinky32

ooooh thats great

we're having a heat wave here so its salad all round - wayyyyyyyyyy to hot to think about anything else other than cold raw food


----------



## moter98

Sounds yummy. 

It's cool here. Been raining all day. We are hoping to grill out soon if rains stays away for a bit


----------



## Pinky32

its too bloody hot - even at night

everyones walking round with burnt legs and shoulders


----------



## moter98

I just wish it werent raining. Had to bring grill in the garage now. Will have to eat inside :(


----------



## moter98

Can you just turn the a/c on


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl: ac

homes in the UK dont have ac unless your rich and have it fitted


----------



## moter98

Really?! I can't live without a/c


----------



## Pinky32

its not standard here as our summer isnt that long

offices do - thats standard

just not homes


----------



## moter98

It's standard here. No way can I live without it! Too muh heat makes me nauseous


----------



## Pinky32

its only in past few years we've had longer summers

normally a few weeks only mid july (ish)


----------



## moter98

That is a short summer! So what is the rest of the year like then?


dh aunt and uncle are over for the night visiting from another state. We've been playing cards an I was doing well but just had to put Aden to bed. Now dh is playing my hands.....I hope he wins for me!


----------



## Pinky32

we tend to have nice weather from may - late sept (ish) but not hot hot hot

in past few years we keep getting heat waves which we;re having now - everyone rushes out to get a tan as quickly as possible and then cant walk as their roasted and bright red - i cant see the point - id rather be fair and get a tan slowly and not risk being sore or skin cancer

ooooh fingers crossed for DH


----------



## Pinky32

on a weird note

FF had me down for ov on tuesday which was about right - i just went to put todays temp in and its trying to move it to thurs - dont know why as todays temp is 37.01 which is still higher than temp on ov day


----------



## moter98

That is weird ff changed it. I think it was right before. Either way you got bd on the right time!


----------



## Pinky32

i had tiny spotting last night and a coloured discharge this morning


----------



## moter98

IB?!! oooo, what if you are preggy


----------



## Pinky32

wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to early for IB - thanks to ff im back to 3dpo


----------



## Pinky32

lol look how quick you get carried away


----------



## moter98

do you think FF is right though? what else would it be? have you ever spotted this early before?


----------



## Pinky32

i spotted a tiny tiny tiny bit a few cycles ago but that was around 6-7dpo

ive got cramps and had them all day

yes i think ff is right, i had a tiny bit of ewcm on thurs but didnt think anything of it at the time


----------



## Pinky32

got a weird "hollow" feel too


----------



## moter98

i would guess either IB or ov spotting. sometimes ov can cause spotting and it can even take days to notice it because it takes that long to travel down. do you have negative opk's? 
it's way too early for AF.


----------



## Pinky32

im thinking more like ov spotting

ive not done an opk since thurs when it was negative

just dont like this cramp and hollow feeling


----------



## moter98

i've read of women having cramping from egg moving through fallopian tube.


----------



## Pinky32

i read that but thought it was in their imagination


----------



## Pinky32

ive also read of women feeling implantation which i dont believe


----------



## moter98

thing is you could have a twinge and then get a bfp, then think it was implantation. not sure i believe that either. i do believe the moving through tube thing though. makes sense why that process might cause cramps. the tube is such a tiny space


----------



## Pinky32

exactly, its easy to look back when you have your bfp and say "oh yes i felt this, i felt that"

i tube is tiny but then so is the egg - if i ov'd on thurs that was cd13 so egg (for me) was nice n mature so i think its more the zimmer frame getting stuck in the tube :rofl:


----------



## LADYEDDIES12

Hi Gals, mind if i join in?

Been TTC my second since jan 2010.. couple of months after we started i did fall but lost the baby in july 10. I started the fetility investigations in feb this year.. bloods have all come back normal... my partners lil men are normal. I had the hsg last tuesday so im hoping i will fall within the next 3 month.. if not im giving up. Cant keep doing this. 

Wishing everyone all the luck in the world for making your own lil baba's. x


----------



## moter98

nothing is stuck, it's floating on through right now :)

my opk is still positive today and the line has been darker than control for the first time ever!


----------



## Pinky32

hi there,welcome

im sorry for your loss and the length of time

i understand you, ttc is a long and very hard journey


----------



## Pinky32

tina, it was only the other day whenyou were moaning of negative OPKs that i said it will suddenly go positive

yayyyyy for darkest ever opk


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, how are we all? I am just back from work. The weather is amazing over here, its like being in spain! Its making me feel so much better. Pinky I hope its IB! I REALLY hope this is your month. 
Moter a very strong posiitve!! how exciting! hopefully you will get a strong bfp after that strong opk! 
Ladyddies welcome! so sorry to hear about your loss, you will be well supported here in your ttc journey xx


----------



## Pinky32

rach - how are you hunny?

yes the weather is fab!!!!!! bit too hot though

ff changed me from 5dpo to 3dpo so its not IB = too early for that

got a hot water bottle on my tummy as cramps hurt


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> tina, it was only the other day whenyou were moaning of negative OPKs that i said it will suddenly go positive
> 
> yayyyyy for darkest ever opk

Yep you were so right. Every time I think I know my cycle, something different happens. I didn't get the days of progressively darker opk's this time. But once it went positive, it went really positive!


----------



## moter98

Rachel, how did your dr go? Any results back yet?


----------



## moter98

I know you won't read this till morning, but you feeling better yet pinky? Cramps gone now?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> tina, it was only the other day whenyou were moaning of negative OPKs that i said it will suddenly go positive
> 
> yayyyyy for darkest ever opk
> 
> Yep you were so right. Every time I think I know my cycle, something different happens. I didn't get the days of progressively darker opk's this time. But once it went positive, it went really positive!Click to expand...

i think its a good thing - it keeps us on our toes

if each cycle was the same we would "know" from the start that it wasnt going to happen that month as its the same as previous months

this way, something diferent, keeps us guessing lol


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> I know you won't read this till morning, but you feeling better yet pinky? Cramps gone now?

yes the cramps have gone - but its only 8.30am so maybe later lol

ive still got that "hollow" feeling which is hard to explain - just feel hollow inside


----------



## moter98

Weird. 

No temp rise for me today :(


----------



## LADYEDDIES12

thanks for the welcome ladies, i didnt realise there was that many women in the same position til i decided to google... pleased i joined this site, although i havent had many responses. its such a frustratin time, i dont chart or anything like that... i did fall within months in my previous pregnancies so i just go with the flow and trust my body although the past 2 years its let me down. i would be so much more crazy then i already am if i was to chart... plus i dont think i'd understand it all lol i tend to think im a brain box but to be fair im not very good at working the brain.

lets hope we all get good news soon!


----------



## Pinky32

tina - did you do an opk today?

ladyE - i think non-charting would make mental as each month my ov moves or signs are slightly different - but each person is different

AFM - I had very light cramps this morning and a sharp pain in left ovary area - im thinking its the zimmerframe of my ripe egg :rofl:

now sitting here melting cos its too damm hot


----------



## moter98

I did. It was an almost positive, so still getting darker lines but it is a negative. Maybe I ov'd overnite. Hoping so anyways. 

Eggy is traveling through to it's home for the next months. That's what the cramps are telling you. :)


----------



## Pinky32

maybe your egg is just about to start its journey now which is why opk is still dark but not quite positive

id like to think yet but i somehow doubt it

wore white knickers today for first time in agessss (normally wear dark) and noticed a yellowy discharge


----------



## moter98

hoping it means i had a nice strong ov since opk's were dark for longer than they usually are and got darker than usual too. just keep telling myself i'm gonna get a huge temp spike tomorrow. i hate these days of waiting and wondering if that temp is gonna go up. 

have you googled it? cm is supposed to dry up after ov so this could be a good sign.


----------



## Pinky32

lol yeah waiting for temp spike is a pain but such a relief when we get it

no ive not bothered as im only 4dpo so it doesnt mean anythingn - prob just prog


----------



## moter98

it's so hard to find all these signs during tww and then have to wait to test. why can't we just ov and take a test and know right away. i'm tired of this waiting thing


----------



## Pinky32

why couldnt we just get bfp first cycle - save all the agrow lol


----------



## moter98

yeah, sure would have been helpful.

we were out with friends last night. was having a great time. laughing and telling funny stories. then of course they start talking about their kids and ask us when are having another one. they said they thought we'd be having another one by now. we just kinda sat there nodding our heads and changed the subject quick. what are we supposed to say to that?


----------



## Pinky32

its funny cos no-one has ever said that to me

maybe they know i will tell them to mind their own business

the good thing is aden is still young so you can get away with saying that you wanted to get thru the "terrible 2's" with him first - or something along that line


----------



## moter98

people ask me that alot. i hate it. what am i supposed to say? well, we've been trying for a year, had two losses, it's all i think about, i'm obsessed with ttc. what a mood killer. bah! it's just really awkward convo. we do usually just end up saying stuff like aden is a handful yet or we're not ready yet. one of these times i might just totally snap and tell them everything. oh to see their faces, lol!


----------



## Pinky32

lol can you imagine it - well i temp daily, then use a chart to note my temps, use opk's for almost a week each cycle, then obsess over every little change in my body, i pop vitamins until i rattle, ive changed my diet so its all ttc friendly, i make note of when i bd and try to lay flat aterwards or wave my legs in the air for 20 mins, i then hang out of a window, on one leg, with one eye shut hmming the national anthem as i have line eye, i tell a bunch of complete strangers my inner most secrets and go into detail about bodily fluids which we compare notes on :rofl:

somehow dont think they would understand but it would certainly kill the convo and they will never ask again
:rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

for me i would go into detail about how i shove a temp up my minnie each morning nd then panic as i cant hear the beep!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> lol can you imagine it - well i temp daily, then use a chart to note my temps, use opk's for almost a week each cycle, then obsess over every little change in my body, i pop vitamins until i rattle, ive changed my diet so its all ttc friendly, i make note of when i bd and try to lay flat aterwards or wave my legs in the air for 20 mins, i then hang out of a window, on one leg, with one eye shut hmming the national anthem as i have line eye, i tell a bunch of complete strangers my inner most secrets and go into detail about bodily fluids which we compare notes on :rofl:
> 
> somehow dont think they would understand but it would certainly kill the convo and they will never ask again
> :rofl:

:rofl: i'm laughing so hard i'm crying!


----------



## moter98

pinky32 said:


> for me i would go into detail about how i shove a temp up my minnie each morning nd then panic as i cant hear the beep!

lmfao!


----------



## Pinky32

uh oh i just got up to put some new potatoes on to boil for my salad and got this heavy feeling on knickerline and a sharp pain


----------



## Pinky32

the sad thing is, i havent exaggerated on any of it - its what we do!!!!


----------



## moter98

that's why it's so funny! can you imagine what others would think who haven't had to do this? they would be in shock i'm sure. 

another sign......dun dun dun


----------



## Pinky32

wayyyyyyyyyyyy to early for a sign - dun dun dun - ff put me back so im back to 4 dpo arent i

I was watching the series "The Tudors" last night and they keep bonking, waiting a bit then she would announce "i am with child"

I kept thinking "they didnt have to temp and opk" :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

but then they all died of starvation, typhoid, gout or having head chopped off


----------



## moter98

hahahaha! well, at least we won't to worry about getting our head chopped off. 
i don't think temping and opk is so bad now.

just mark it all down on your chart. then when you get your bfp you can list all your dpo symptoms here for us to watch for in our tww


----------



## Pinky32

i quite like temping - a surprise each day lol

not when - if


----------



## moter98

nope, when.
i do like temping too, but will be so happy when i get a sticky and can finally stop.........if i can.


our local paper mill had a severe explosion this morning. it wasn't the main building, but a smaller building. it is still on fire. can see the smoke from our house. there is no news yet on if there are anyone majorly injured. there was a full crew working today. hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Pinky32

oh yes dont get me wrong i like doing it but will be happy to stop

IF not when

oh god - i hope no-one is hurt


----------



## moter98

there is no if in this process, only when. you gotta get that negative if out of your vocab.

i keep checking the news for word but no one knows yet


----------



## Pinky32

pish posh

surely they would know by now


----------



## moter98

don't pish posh me girl!

if they do know they haven't released a statement yet. it's been 2 1/2 hours since the explosion and its still on fire now


----------



## Pinky32

you pish posh'd me the other day!!!!!

hopefully no news is good news


----------



## moter98

only i can pish posh you, thats how it works. 

they reported 2 injured and doing ok, but they don't know if there are more yet. or if they do they arent saying. news vans are probably just getting there now so we should know more soon hopefully


----------



## Pinky32

no no no you have it round the wrong way 

ooooh fingers crossed only those 2


----------



## moter98

Muhahahah. Your bfp is just around the corner.

Been looking at the bfp forum. Someone got pregnant unplanned and kinda complained about it a bit. Boooooooo. All of us would be ecstatic


----------



## moter98

how is everyone? 
where did everyone go?


----------



## Pinky32

sorry i was eating

i live on a longggggggggggggggggggg road so no corners - is that a sign lol

omg this is not the forum to come on to complain about being preggy


----------



## moter98

haha, no cutting any corners for you i guess. 

we just had a bit of hail here again. at least it wasn't a lot, but geez, 3rd hail storm in less than a year.


----------



## Pinky32

no but it means no bfp round the cormer

oooooooh god - id love hail at the moment its tooooooooooooo hot


----------



## moter98

noooooo, it means no cutting any corners. your journey will be straightforward, no curveballs. :)

it was so hot yesterday, but then i just turned the a/c on.


----------



## Pinky32

straightforward 12 cycles so far lol

ooooooooooooooh get you rubbin my nose in it


----------



## moter98

12 is just a number. its actually cool you get so more tries in less time. i'm on cycle 13 and my cycles seem to take forever!

just teasing! i grew up with a/c and hate the heat. we went out to eat with friends that love the heat. we drove in their car. they didn't turn the a/c on and just had their front windows down a crack. they were wearing JEANS in 86 degree weather, 88% humidity. crazy! i was in shorts and a tank top and drenched by the time we got to the restaurant. oh, and i almost passed out, lol. its the humidity that is so awful. really does me in.


----------



## Pinky32

its hard though cos i cant refer to a cycle like ie jan cycle as i had two lol

i dont mind heat as long as there is a nice breeze

my sister is going to malta in 2 weeks time and im so jealous - i love it there, feels like home and i plan to move there to live

nice hot sun with the sea breeze

oh gosh i bet you couldnt wait to get out the car!


----------



## moter98

where is malta?

yeah, i was dying in the car! they never turn their a/c on either. last time i was over to their house i broke out in a sweat within 5 minutes of being there. they don't even run a fan when it's over 80 degrees!


----------



## Pinky32

malta is a tiny island near italy - very pretty, very friendly, speak english, loads of history as it was the doorway to italy during WWII

its very dry - a bit like spain - not full of green grass and gree trees like portugal which rains all the time


----------



## moter98

oooooooh, sounds like paradise.


----------



## Pinky32

oh it is

as soon as i get off the plane i feel like im home


----------



## moter98

ok, now i want to live there too.


----------



## Pinky32

they drive like loonies but the buses are cheap

its only something like 14 miles wide and 21 miles long

italy being so close you can go there for day trips and tunisia isnt far

has a taste of italy, morrocco, tunisia, spain etc all in one


----------



## Pinky32

ive got pics on facebook from malta


----------



## moter98

wow! sounds perfect


----------



## Pinky32

better than uk lol


----------



## moter98

heading over there to check em out.......


----------



## moter98

It's gorgeous there! the water is so clean and clear. what views. would be hard to have a bad day living there.


----------



## Pinky32

its gorgeous there

i wear a necklace which is the symbol of malta


----------



## moter98

the water reminds me of hawaii. has the same beautiful clean look. its paradise there


----------



## Pinky32

my cousin honeymooned in hawaii when i babysat her two dogs for her in new york


----------



## moter98

That's where we honeymooned. Loved it. Dh doesn't wanna go back cause of the long plane ride.


----------



## Pinky32

the longest flight ive ever done is only 8 hours

the first time i went to new york i got upgraded to club on British Airways as my stepmum used to work on concorde and pulled a few strings for me


----------



## moter98

it's 10 hour flight to hawaii with one stop. on the way back we took the red eye to our first stop, then flight was delayed for 4 hours. we were so tired we couldn't see straight. it was awful. and a horrible end to our honeymoon, lol!


----------



## Pinky32

awwwwww

the last time i went to malta our flight was at 6.30am and it was 2 xmas's ago and snow was bad so the nightbefore i had just got home from work at 9pm amd hadnt packed and mum called to say we were leaving in an hour

we got to airport and there was no where to sit as flights had been delayed so everyone slept on the floor


----------



## moter98

oh yuck. i hate flying.


----------



## Pinky32

me too - we were so tired we slept from the moment of sitting down and they woke us at touchdown lol


----------



## Pinky32

right, on that note, im feeling so rough with this cramp and hollow feeling, now got a banging headache - i think im off to bed

fx'd for temp rise for you in the morning x


----------



## moter98

1 confirmed dead in explosion. :cry:


----------



## rooster100

im sorry to hear that moter sounds awful! i hope you get a big temp rise tomrrow! x


----------



## moter98

Thanks rooster. How are you doing?


----------



## rooster100

I'm ok thanks, just waiting to ovulate. Have a feeling it will be a while! Just want to be in the tww with the excitment again! X


----------



## moter98

I hear ya there! My follicular phase seems to have lengthened even more now. Cd15 and still waiting on my thermal shift. This whole being patient thing is hard.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> 1 confirmed dead in explosion. :cry:

oooh no



rooster100 said:


> I'm ok thanks, just waiting to ovulate. Have a feeling it will be a while! Just want to be in the tww with the excitment again! X

glad your ok x



moter98 said:


> I hear ya there! My follicular phase seems to have lengthened even more now. Cd15 and still waiting on my thermal shift. This whole being patient thing is hard.

cd15 is your normal day - we'll see when you get up


----------



## moter98

Nope cd 14 was my normal day. In the way beginning cd11 was my normal day.

Temp rise today...whew!


----------



## Faythe

Hello ladies. Just dropping by to see how you all are.


----------



## moter98

Good here. Saw your pic on fb. I want to be there! Water looks beautiful


----------



## Faythe

That's over at Port Isaac where they film the TV programme Doc Martin.

MIL wanted to go. It stunk of fish, though. Back at our place now before heading out to get Fish & Chips for dinner.


----------



## moter98

I wanna come! Hold a chair for me, I'll bee there in about 14 hours. :p


----------



## Faythe

It's very hot!! Burnt my neck/shoulders with factor 50 :(


----------



## Pinky32

tina!!!! told you today you would get temp rise - when will you start listening to me!!!


----------



## moter98

Lol! You were right pinky. I just needed to listen to you. :)


It is freezing here today. Sun has disappeared


----------



## rooster100

Glad to see a nice temp spike there Moter! I'm waiting to Ov, would normally be around Thursday but I guess it will be later after the chemical. X


----------



## moter98

Not necessarily. I was just one day later. Some ov earlier, some on time, some later.


----------



## rooster100

Very quite here today girls :( how are we all? Yr temps are looking good Moter :) 
Having a bit of a down day today... Fed up of DH (or should a say AH for annoying husband) as he is still not working and getting tired of paying for everything all the time. Sorry for the rant but just fed up with it 1100 a month rent plus bills plus general living is alot! Rant over. Xx


----------



## moter98

Thanks rooster! It has been quiet around here today. Maybe everyone slept in today. It's 10:30am here. 
How long has dh, aka ah, been out of work? That would be really rough to take on the burden of all the bills on your own. Is there a temporary job he can get for now? Something that may pay less than he wants, but at least a job for now to help you out?


----------



## rooster100

its been a long term problem now moter, he has not had a full time job for 4 years now. my mum thinks the moment he gets a job i will concieve as its a great stress for me! who knows. 
so when does the testing start for you moter? xx


----------



## moter98

Well I hope he gets a job soon! What does he do all day? I would get bored I think. I only work 3 days a week at the office then at home for dh and take care of my little guy. I still get bored sometimes, lol!

I will test next week. Just gonna use the IC's this time. Then if I see any sort of hint of something I will break out the frer. Spent too much on those frer the last couple cycles.


----------



## rooster100

I don't even want to know how much I spent on tests! Alot mine never showed up on the I/c so if it's strong enough to show on there then defo do a FRER! 
Where exactly do you live in America? Just realised I don't really know! Xx


----------



## moter98

I live in mn. It's way north, close to Canada.
I decided to just use my IC's this time. They are only .19 a test so I can use as many as I want without hurting the pocketbook. And I know now that they can detect a level of 8. That's what my beta was when i got it tested with my last chemical and the IC still had a barely there faint line.


----------



## rooster100

Oh cool, my grandfather was Canadian. 
Well when they tested my beta the level was 2 and i bleed about 1 hour after :( they wanted the level to be over 1000 so I was quite far off! Xx


----------



## moter98

Booooo. Yeah mine was really low too. Next time it will get nice and high for both of us!


----------



## rooster100

Yes! I have a good feeling about this thread, it's time lady luck smiled on us! I want it to be 3rd time lucky with this next bfp x


----------



## moter98

Yep. Me too! 3rd times a charm right


----------



## rooster100

The bfp I got even though it was a chemical I really feel as given me an uplift in this whole TTC thing...I can't really explain why, I guess it was like a break from the months and months of af hitting even though it didn't last it broke the horrible routine I was stuck in. Does that make sense? Hopefully we are super fertile now! 
Pinky I hope this will be yr month too! Xx


----------



## moter98

I didn't feel that way at first. But now that a little time has passed I can look at it positively. At least we know we can get pregnant. That's something. Come on girls, bfp's for all this cycle :)


----------



## rooster100

Yeah I'm so shocked at my reaction but done want to analyse it too much as it might bring me down! I know I say it all the time but would be ANAZING if we all got our bfps together. 
Just realised that Sarah was not lying she really did leave b&b. It's a shame but you just can't be comparing experiences. Otherwise no one is supporting anyone x


----------



## moter98

Yeah, try not to analyze it. You think you will ov soon? It would be beyond amazing to get our bfp's together! We've all been on this thread for awhile now with one bfp. We are about due for multiple bfp's.
Oh she really did leave? I'm sure it was the best thing for her.


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> The bfp I got even though it was a chemical I really feel as given me an uplift in this whole TTC thing...I can't really explain why, I guess it was like a break from the months and months of af hitting even though it didn't last it broke the horrible routine I was stuck in. Does that make sense? Hopefully we are super fertile now!
> Pinky I hope this will be yr month too! Xx

i think after a while we all start thinking we cant get bfp and something is wrong but even though it sadly ended in a chemical, you have shown yourself that you can get bfp

you have to think of it in a positive way


----------



## Faythe

C'mon ladies, you're all due your BFP's!!!


----------



## moter98

I know. We are fallin behind. Shrimpette is practically grown already :p


----------



## rooster100

Yeah faythe your little baby is getting to be a big baby! We need to get little babies to start catching up! 
I did an opk earlier which had a very faint second line which is better then snowy white which it has been the last few days and starting to cramp a little too! 
I'm working a night shift tonight, not looking forward to about 5am :( x


----------



## moter98

Hope the nightshirt goes by fast for you!
Woohoo for lines on opk's. Ov is approaching :)


----------



## rooster100

Have lovely sticky EWCM which means I should Ov in the next few days sorry if tmi. I'm pleased as I was worrying the chemical might really mess up my cycle but I think it will only put it a few days out. yeah! Even got to bd today so that's good. I promised my DH that I wouldn't take opk as we are 'not trying' for a few months, but im defo going to take them and just not tell him! X


----------



## moter98

Haha! I would totally do that too. Fortunately, or unfortunately, dh doesn't pay attention to that stuff and I'm not even sure he knows I use opk's. Even though I've told him like 5 times now and they are always sitting out in the cupboard. I'm thinking he must know something, but just doesn't care to know the details. He's seen me taking my temp and never once asked me about it lol!


----------



## moter98

And woohoo for upcoming ov!


----------



## rooster100

Yeah when it gets positive I'm just going to pounce on DH and he will think its his lucky day! He won't guess its cause I got a pos okp and I'm just using him! X


----------



## moter98

Then it's a win win. He will think its spontaneous and you will have the peace in knowing you covered your fertile window. :)


----------



## Faythe

Ooo 3dpo already!!


----------



## moter98

Yep :) itching to test already lol!

How are those strong baby kicks? Still got room in there yet or is baby filling up the space?


----------



## Faythe

Very strong! Wakes me up :rofl:

Seems to have a routine going of kicking me from 5am until I get up lol.

Getting a bit squished as getting a few movements above my belly button.


----------



## moter98

Oh my, active baby! I don't remember being woken up but seems so long ago now lol! The kicking will get higher yet and just when you think there's no more room for baby, you'll grow even more! It's fun, scary, exciting, amazing and uncomfortable all at the same time. How many weeks are you now?


----------



## Faythe

23 weeks tomorrow.

The kicks are super strong. I love it :D


----------



## moter98

It's just flying by. 23 weeks?! In just 17 weeks you are going to have a baby!!


----------



## Faythe

I really cannot wait. Want shrimpette here now :cloud9:


----------



## moter98

Enjoy your pregnancy. And get as much sleep as you can, lol! You will love being a mommy. And I can tell you're gonna be a spectacular one. :)


----------



## Faythe

Awww thank you! :blush:

It's going by so quick


----------



## moter98

It goes even quicker when they are here. Take lots of pictures. They change and grow so fast


----------



## Faythe

It's going to be an amazing, life changing experience.

:D

Shrimpette was snug right against front of my tummy yesterday morning and Chris could feel him/her laying there having a snooze.


----------



## moter98

So cute! Dh was really weirded out by the kicking. I think he only felt it twice. It gave him the creeps. He couldn't believe it didn't hurt and thought he was kicking all my organs lol!


----------



## Faythe

Chris loves it. He felt shrimpette turning over too which is odd to feel and looks like something out of Alien haha


----------



## moter98

Lol!


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls. I'm on my second night shift and demented with exhaustion! 
Faythe it must feel amazing having the baby move in you...can't wait to feel that.
Okp still beg for me but having plenty of fertile looking cm. just can't bd DH as I'm exhausted! 
How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## moter98

good here. got my crosshairs. its a good day. 
bet your opk goes positive soon what with the fertile cm. just get to bd tomorrow girl!


----------



## Pinky32

ive had nothing but cramps, nausea and a hollow feeling this entire post ov and cramps are quite bad today

think af is going to come early again


----------



## moter98

Your temps look good. No drop either do doesnt look like AF is coming. I know it's early yet, but are you gonna test soon?


----------



## Pinky32

my temps seem to drop the day of af 

noooooo i really cant see the point of testing early - its a waste of tests, i get line eye thinking i see something and then have to wait a day or two for line to get darker - to me theres no rush finding out unless af is late


----------



## moter98

Really?! I gotta test as early as possible. Earlier than you can even get a bfp. But I'm only gonna use the IC's now unless I see something on them. Then I'll break out the frer. You are only 7dpo so AF can't be coming yet


----------



## Pinky32

i used to be like that - i remember testing from 4dpo!!!!

i just cant see the point now - too much upset - if you test too early you think you see a line and practically stand on your head with a magnifying glass just to test the next day - feels like the excitement of poas has gone

i keep thinking that maybe my body thinks its 9dpo today as ff moved my crosshairs by 2 days n last cycle af came really early

the cramps have been constant today - upto today, the cramps have just been in the morning but today its been all day and quite painful


----------



## moter98

But still you would be only 9dpo. Isn't that too early yet for AF?


----------



## Pinky32

she came last cycle on 10dpo


----------



## moter98

Booooo
You takin a b complex to lengthen lp?


----------



## Pinky32

yep since jan


----------



## moter98

Well I hope it's baby giving you cramps and not AF!


----------



## Pinky32

im 100% positive that its not bfp


----------



## moter98

Boooooooooooo

I just started taking b complex daily in hopes of lengthening lp. It better work...grrrrrr


----------



## Pinky32

i take b6 and a b complex


----------



## rooster100

Pinky I really really really hope af is not coming for you! Would love for you to get yr bfp! I'm the same with testing. Only test If af hasnt come or is late (which only happened once last month!) think I tested once early in jan and was so upset by the bfn I vowed only to do it if af is late! 
Do remember pinky cramps are a very good sign.
I'm so tired, trying to write patients noted but my vision is going blurry! X


----------



## Pinky32

thank you rach - i think if the cramps had remained light i might have allowed myself to get hopeful but their quite strong today - not painful but you cant forget their there type of strength (if that makes sense)

also i went for a pee a few hours ago and when i wiped the tissue was discoloured just a tiny tiny bit which isnt good


----------



## moter98

Remember I did have AF type cramps when I got my bfp. Even though it was a chemical it still counts right


----------



## Pinky32

but ive had these cramps since ov - just getting stronger each day


----------



## moter98

Yep that's what happened to me. I was sure it was AF


----------



## Pinky32

my average lp is 11 days which is monday so if she hasnt arrived by tues i'll test


----------



## moter98

Hope she stays away. You need to get your bfp, then me, then rooster, and trying, where are you?


----------



## Pinky32

thank you but dont hold your breath - it wont happen for me for at least another 6 months


----------



## moter98

Booooooooooooooo
Bee positive pee positive!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

xx


----------



## rooster100

I'm at work Moter. Pinky please try and stay positive! There is no reason why this isn't yr month. I had dreadful af cramps with both bfps, I know they ended early but I know people who had the same and had full term babies! If you lose hope what chance do the rest of us have? Yr always mrs positive :) xx


----------



## moter98

Yeah what rooster said.

Hope the night shift goes fast again rach


----------



## rooster100

It's 3.40am and I'm dying for it to be 8am! Want my bed! Think I might try and bd before I go back to work later but god knows how I will get mysel in the mood! I'm always so grumpy on nights! X


----------



## moter98

I bet! How do you do it? I would really struggle to stay awake I think.


----------



## rooster100

I really struggle to stay awake! Its horrible, if someone gets very sick it amazing how quickly you wake up! So what date will you start testing Moter? Xx


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> I'm at work Moter. Pinky please try and stay positive! There is no reason why this isn't yr month. I had dreadful af cramps with both bfps, I know they ended early but I know people who had the same and had full term babies! If you lose hope what chance do the rest of us have? Yr always mrs positive :) xx




moter98 said:


> Yeah what rooster said.
> 
> Hope the night shift goes fast again rach

sorry girls, ive had a hard few days - i am positive, but just not for this month

i couldnt sleep last night and laid in bed until almost 5am then i woke up at 5.30 with a really vivid dream that i was telling my mum and OH i was preggy

andddddddddddd before you girls get carried away with vivid dreams lol - its just that at 8dpo of course its on my mind,nothing more


----------



## rooster100

Just going to bed now girls! Night night. Having tonnes of EWCM and Ov cramps but still very negative opk? Will test again tonight. Xx


----------



## Pinky32

it will suddenly go dark - you see!

night hun xx


----------



## moter98

Pinkys right rooster. Mine was like that this cycle. I was thinking it was never gonna turn positive and then....bam, positive.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> I'm at work Moter. Pinky please try and stay positive! There is no reason why this isn't yr month. I had dreadful af cramps with both bfps, I know they ended early but I know people who had the same and had full term babies! If you lose hope what chance do the rest of us have? Yr always mrs positive :) xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah what rooster said.
> 
> Hope the night shift goes fast again rachClick to expand...
> 
> sorry girls, ive had a hard few days - i am positive, but just not for this month
> 
> i couldnt sleep last night and laid in bed until almost 5am then i woke up at 5.30 with a really vivid dream that i was telling my mum and OH i was preggy
> 
> andddddddddddd before you girls get carried away with vivid dreams lol - its just that at 8dpo of course its on my mind,nothing moreClick to expand...

Sorry you're having a hard time. :(. I haven't had one of those dreams for awhile now. Isn't it just awful that moment when you just wake up and realize it isn't real?


----------



## Pinky32

oh god yes, their so real at the time


----------



## moter98

I know!


----------



## moter98

Aden's 2nd birthday party is tomorrow. I will be making his birthday cupcakes today and getting all the food ready and cleaning the house. Gonna be a busy day! Everything I'm making is clean eating too. :)


----------



## Pinky32

as you clean it - he will make it messy lol


----------



## moter98

So true lol! He's getting better with listening to me now so I'm hoping to contain the mess to the living room today. He even put himself into his own time out this morning. I was making the cupcakes and he was misbehaving so I told him to go stand in the corner for two minutes.....an he actually did! I am still shocked


----------



## rooster100

Ummm I would like some cupcakes! Morning girls! Or should I say evening! I'm all back to front! Still neg opk :( 
Pinky I hate those dreams! I have woken up before after a very vivid dream and have been shocked cause my bump wasn't there xx


----------



## moter98

they are yummy! aden and i had to test one. we had to make sure they were good enough for our guests to eat. :)

those darn opk's. i had a whole week of fertile cm this time before ov so hang in there. your positive opk is coming. do you have to work again tonight?

pinky, how are the cramps today?


----------



## rooster100

Just managed to bd DH before I go to work. Really tired and not really in the mood and DH was like..' yr not normally interested in bd before yr nightshift..yr not trying to get pregnant are you? You know we are not trying this month' I was like yeah I know we are not trying I just was in the m


----------



## rooster100

Mood... Yeah right!!! 
Sorry sent that abit early! X


----------



## moter98

haha! well if you are NTNP you still have to bd to get pregnant. men, i tell ya. they think everytime we initiate its for a reason.......hard to fool them, lol!


----------



## moter98

do you have to work nightshift often?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> So true lol! He's getting better with listening to me now so I'm hoping to contain the mess to the living room today. He even put himself into his own time out this morning. I was making the cupcakes and he was misbehaving so I told him to go stand in the corner for two minutes.....an he actually did! I am still shocked


awwww bless him



moter98 said:


> they are yummy! aden and i had to test one. we had to make sure they were good enough for our guests to eat. :)
> 
> those darn opk's. i had a whole week of fertile cm this time before ov so hang in there. your positive opk is coming. do you have to work again tonight?
> 
> pinky, how are the cramps today?

hmmm now i want a cupcake!

cramps arent as bad as yesterday, they had gotten quite strong but today their mild - just waves of nausea and hollow feeling which i think is just the progesterone


----------



## moter98

hope it means bfp for you


----------



## Pinky32

thanks but i think its just my body reacting to progesterone

i used to get hot flushes - now i get hot flushes, nausea, cramping, dizziness, hollow feeling :rofl:


----------



## moter98

geez, if so then you sure have a lot of progesterone surging. you shouldn't have to feel like that unless you are preggers. :) heck, i didn't even feel like that when i was pregnant with ds, lol


----------



## moter98

i guess i was part of that 20% that didn't get mornign sickness. but then ds had a birth defect and more women that didn't get ms have babies with a birth defect. i think next time i get a sticky i will want and not want ms all at the same time


----------



## Pinky32

i think my body is just quite sensitive so it reacts to the prog - even though temps arent as high as they have been in past

oooh i didnt know that!

bring on the ms!


----------



## Pinky32

have you ever had a tingling feeling down below?

ive had it for about 45 mins now - weird feeling


----------



## moter98

i didn't either till i found out ds had the clubfoot. i of course googled everything i could when i found out and that's one of the things that came up. doesn't mean it will happen just cause you don't have any ms. i know plenty of moms that had none and babies were perfectly healthy. just means you are slightly more likely to have a baby with a birth defect or a m/c. i read too much, lol


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> have you ever had a tingling feeling down below?
> 
> ive had it for about 45 mins now - weird feeling

no, can't say i have. like numb or needles?


----------



## Pinky32

its good to read up on everything - be aware


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> have you ever had a tingling feeling down below?
> 
> ive had it for about 45 mins now - weird feeling
> 
> no, can't say i have. like numb or needles?Click to expand...

slightly like pins n needles type of tingling - not numb


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> its good to read up on everything - be aware

and let it scare the crap out of me. i can't seem to stop myself. it's a compulsive need to KNOW the facts.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> have you ever had a tingling feeling down below?
> 
> ive had it for about 45 mins now - weird feeling
> 
> no, can't say i have. like numb or needles?Click to expand...
> 
> slightly like pins n needles type of tingling - not numbClick to expand...

no, never had that. google will know!


----------



## Pinky32

oh no only read the good things lol


----------



## Pinky32

your miss google not me


----------



## Pinky32

ok i googled it -- cant see a cause but loads of pple have had it


----------



## moter98

Oh. There must be a cause!


----------



## Pinky32

im not that worried, its been taken over by a wave of nausea now and the start of a hot flush lol


----------



## moter98

Test!


----------



## Pinky32

im only 8dpo!!!!

its progesterone not preggyness


----------



## moter98

Boooooooo


----------



## Pinky32

8dpo is ridiculously stupidly early to think of testing


----------



## moter98

Well I'm rediculously stupid then cause I'm gonna start testing at 7dpo


----------



## Pinky32

lol

why so early?


----------



## Pinky32

just so you know - i was referring to myself above

if there was a faint line - i wouldnt see it as im having problems with my eyes at the moment - cant see detail properly


----------



## moter98

that's me restraining myself from testing, lol. i just have to poas. it's an addiction. 

what's wrong with your eyesight? any ideas why?


----------



## Pinky32

ahhhhhh ok lol

id never worn glasses before last year then suddenly i couldnt see properly so had to wear reading glasses, then within a few months i had to wear glasses all the time and i think since wearing them my eyesight has changed - i can see, but i cant read for too long or see details up closely - i need new glasses but it annoys me that ive only had these for a year


----------



## moter98

that totally sucks. i feel your pain, having just gone through this regressing eyesight myself. totally, completely depressing not to see without glasses!


----------



## Pinky32

i spent £550 on two pairs of bifocal glasses (one is reactorlight) and i cant see properly!

the digital numbers on the tv are slightly blurred - and thats with the glasses


----------



## Pinky32

gosh its only 9.30 and im soooo tired - want to go to bed


----------



## Faythe

I am going to bed soon!


----------



## moter98

That's how it always went for me before LASIK. I would have to buy a new pair of glasses every year. Words are blurry now on a tv screen but not enough to put in my glasses so I guess that's a good thing. What have drs said about it? Your eyesight shouldn't change by a whole lot when you are our age. Except for the close up sight


----------



## moter98

It's only 4pm here and sunny! I got everything done today for adens birthday party at a leisurely pace. With much thanks to my dh for hiring a cleaning lady last week to get all my house clean. I jokingly said to hire one and the next day he really did. I've never had someone clean my house before, but let me tell you. That is the sexiest thing a man can do for me, lol!


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, counting down the minutes til the end if my night duty I'm soooo tired! 
Really hope my opk is nearer pos in the morning! My opks are only ever pos in the pm but a slight second line would make me happy! 
Temps are looking good girls! I wish I could join you in the 2ww. We are out of sync again now cause of my stupid chemical :( x


----------



## moter98

You will catch up any day now :) its gonna go bfp bfp bfp. Bfp's for everyone!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> That's how it always went for me before LASIK. I would have to buy a new pair of glasses every year. Words are blurry now on a tv screen but not enough to put in my glasses so I guess that's a good thing. What have drs said about it? Your eyesight shouldn't change by a whole lot when you are our age. Except for the close up sight

when they did the eye test he ended up putting some drops in my eyes as the muscles kept altering my vision so the drops were to numb the muscles told me to go away for an hour and be prepared my vision would get blurred, 45 mins later i was eating lunch and suddenly could not see the food on the plate!!! Apparently when we are around 10 years old these muscles stop working but mine still work and they correct my vision - if i look at something and its blurred then blink and tighten my muscles the vision is fine - so to get a true reading of my eyesight he had to numb these muscles.

i think by wearing glasses my muscles are still trying to work and instead of making things clearer, with the glasses they now make things blurred





moter98 said:


> It's only 4pm here and sunny! I got everything done today for adens birthday party at a leisurely pace. With much thanks to my dh for hiring a cleaning lady last week to get all my house clean. I jokingly said to hire one and the next day he really did. I've never had someone clean my house before, but let me tell you. That is the sexiest thing a man can do for me, lol!


ooooh how lush!!!! that took a job away from you



rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, counting down the minutes til the end if my night duty I'm soooo tired!
> Really hope my opk is nearer pos in the morning! My opks are only ever pos in the pm but a slight second line would make me happy!
> Temps are looking good girls! I wish I could join you in the 2ww. We are out of sync again now cause of my stupid chemical :( x

LH takes time in our bodies to develop during the day which is why they say to test mid afternoon onwards and why your previous tests are never pos in mornings - keep trying rach, the line will sudenly appear!!!!


Aden - have a lovely birthday party today - your UK aunties all wish we could be there with you xxxxx


----------



## Pinky32

i went to bed last night at 10pm as i was sooooooooooo tired

kept waking up with hot flushes then would be freezing cold then hot again


----------



## rooster100

Hoping those are good signs for you pinky! Still neg opk I have a feeling they might be more pos tomorrow (day 13 since the chemical) I normally Ov at day 13. I have just got in from work! No more night shifts yeah! 
Happy second birthday to Aden xx


----------



## Pinky32

ahhhh so in a way you werent expecting it yet

keep trying - i would say mid afternoon or early evening


----------



## Tryingmybest

Happy birthday Aden!


----------



## moter98

I bet you get a positive within a couple days now. Day 13 was my reg pos opk too. Now it's changed to day 14-15.


----------



## moter98

Pinky your temps look so good! Your chart looks like one of the example charts it's so perfect lol. I've heard of preggo women having those hot and cold flushes


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky your temps look so good! Your chart looks like one of the example charts it's so perfect lol. I've heard of preggo women having those hot and cold flushes

af is due tomoz or monday so i wont be surprised to see temps skydive one of those days

major hot flushes at night though - out of curiosity i took my temp when i went to went last night and it was 37.47!! no wonder i felt hot lol

last night i kept waking up throwing off duvet and grabbing a sheet then i would wake up later cold and grabbing duvet then wake up again grsbbing sheet coz i was so hot - all night long!!!

on/off i slept from 10pm - 8.30am and its now 4.30 and im shattered and just want to sleep - might go for a little zzzzz


how is the party going?


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> Happy birthday Aden!

Thanks! It's really in tues but we are celebrating today


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Pinky your temps look so good! Your chart looks like one of the example charts it's so perfect lol. I've heard of preggo women having those hot and cold flushes
> 
> af is due tomoz or monday so i wont be surprised to see temps skydive one of those days
> 
> major hot flushes at night though - out of curiosity i took my temp when i went to went last night and it was 37.47!! no wonder i felt hot lol
> 
> last night i kept waking up throwing off duvet and grabbing a sheet then i would wake up later cold and grabbing duvet then wake up again grsbbing sheet coz i was so hot - all night long!!!
> 
> on/off i slept from 10pm - 8.30am and its now 4.30 and im shattered and just want to sleep - might go for a little zzzzz
> 
> 
> how is the party going?Click to expand...

Realllllllly hoping your temp stays up for the next nine months :)


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls. Night shifts over and I feel normal again! Girls both yr temps are looking good! Two bfps will be here shortly! 
Afm still neg opk, lots of EWCM So I guess it's coming! 
Xx


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Pinky your temps look so good! Your chart looks like one of the example charts it's so perfect lol. I've heard of preggo women having those hot and cold flushes
> 
> af is due tomoz or monday so i wont be surprised to see temps skydive one of those days
> 
> major hot flushes at night though - out of curiosity i took my temp when i went to went last night and it was 37.47!! no wonder i felt hot lol
> 
> last night i kept waking up throwing off duvet and grabbing a sheet then i would wake up later cold and grabbing duvet then wake up again grsbbing sheet coz i was so hot - all night long!!!
> 
> on/off i slept from 10pm - 8.30am and its now 4.30 and im shattered and just want to sleep - might go for a little zzzzz
> 
> 
> how is the party going?Click to expand...
> 
> Realllllllly hoping your temp stays up for the next nine months :)Click to expand...

lol thanks but i cant imagine hot flushes for nine months :dohh:



rooster100 said:


> Hi girls. Night shifts over and I feel normal again! Girls both yr temps are looking good! Two bfps will be here shortly!
> Afm still neg opk, lots of EWCM So I guess it's coming!
> Xx

ov is due today am i right? like tina said, with hers it was a day or two late but the good thing about a chemical (please dont take this the wrong way) its not like you were long time preggy and lost it, so it shouldnt muck up your body too much, so hopefully your ov will come just a day or two later

yayyyyy for being off night shift

:dohh: how dumb am i? asking tina how is the party going when shes 6 hours behind us!

by now i bet shes played all the kids games though and eaten all the kids food and is ready for bed - aden will be full of energy though :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

Is it Adens birthday? :flower:

(HAPPY BIRTHDAY - hope I've not missed it)


----------



## moter98

Aden's birthday is tuesday but we are celebrating it today. Guests will be here in an hour and half. My baby is two already!


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Pinky your temps look so good! Your chart looks like one of the example charts it's so perfect lol. I've heard of preggo women having those hot and cold flushes
> 
> af is due tomoz or monday so i wont be surprised to see temps skydive one of those days
> 
> major hot flushes at night though - out of curiosity i took my temp when i went to went last night and it was 37.47!! no wonder i felt hot lol
> 
> last night i kept waking up throwing off duvet and grabbing a sheet then i would wake up later cold and grabbing duvet then wake up again grsbbing sheet coz i was so hot - all night long!!!
> 
> on/off i slept from 10pm - 8.30am and its now 4.30 and im shattered and just want to sleep - might go for a little zzzzz
> 
> 
> how is the party going?Click to expand...
> 
> Realllllllly hoping your temp stays up for the next nine months :)Click to expand...
> 
> lol thanks but i cant imagine hot flushes for nine months :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. Night shifts over and I feel normal again! Girls both yr temps are looking good! Two bfps will be here shortly!
> Afm still neg opk, lots of EWCM So I guess it's coming!
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> ov is due today am i right? like tina said, with hers it was a day or two late but the good thing about a chemical (please dont take this the wrong way) its not like you were long time preggy and lost it, so it shouldnt muck up your body too much, so hopefully your ov will come just a day or two later
> 
> yayyyyy for being off night shift
> 
> :dohh: how dumb am i? asking tina how is the party going when shes 6 hours behind us!
> 
> by now i bet shes played all the kids games though and eaten all the kids food and is ready for bed - aden will be full of energy though :rofl:Click to expand...

Not taking that the wrong way at all. My cycles went back to normal after the loss at 12 weeks, although I never did opks back then but af came at normal date. So I know this hopefully should defo not mess up my cycle, I guess cause I'm much more aware of my cycles now so I'm more paranoid. Xx


----------



## Pinky32

ok so af is due today or tomoz - granny big knickers on and jeans to make sure of no leakage


im ready for her!


----------



## moter98

Oh no you are not! AF is not coming. Do you hear me? Put those AF pants away!!


----------



## moter98

Aden's birthday party went well. It took him a bit to warm up to everyone, but he did. And he had SO much fun with the other kids. I haven't seen him have that much fun before and it still brings tears to my eyes thinking about it. All the kids were just great with him. The older ones including him in their play. My baby isn't a baby anymore. This is a tough one on me. I can't call him baby anymore. Hes a big boy now.


----------



## Faythe

Awww bless :hugs:

Glad he enjoyed his party :D


----------



## moter98

Thanks!


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Oh no you are not! AF is not coming. Do you hear me? Put those AF pants away!!

lol too late - im wearing my ad panties now just in case



moter98 said:


> Aden's birthday party went well. It took him a bit to warm up to everyone, but he did. And he had SO much fun with the other kids. I haven't seen him have that much fun before and it still brings tears to my eyes thinking about it. All the kids were just great with him. The older ones including him in their play. My baby isn't a baby anymore. This is a tough one on me. I can't call him baby anymore. Hes a big boy now.

brill! im so pleased he had a fab time!!!

he will still be your baby when hes 50


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls. Nice pos opk this morning! Never pos in the am so I wonder what it will be like later! My brother is here so need to kick him out to get DH to bd. x


----------



## moter98

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
great news rooster! get to kicking your brother out, lol!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no you are not! AF is not coming. Do you hear me? Put those AF pants away!!
> 
> lol too late - im wearing my ad panties now just in case
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Aden's birthday party went well. It took him a bit to warm up to everyone, but he did. And he had SO much fun with the other kids. I haven't seen him have that much fun before and it still brings tears to my eyes thinking about it. All the kids were just great with him. The older ones including him in their play. My baby isn't a baby anymore. This is a tough one on me. I can't call him baby anymore. Hes a big boy now.Click to expand...
> 
> brill! im so pleased he had a fab time!!!
> 
> he will still be your baby when hes 50Click to expand...

go change right now! your temps are still up. :)


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Awww bless :hugs:
> 
> Glad he enjoyed his party :D

have you made any birth plans yet? 
picked your NB outfit for he/she to wear at hospital? may be different in the UK, but in US they have someone come in after deliver to take professional pics of baby in whatever clothes you want.


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Awww bless :hugs:
> 
> Glad he enjoyed his party :D
> 
> have you made any birth plans yet?
> picked your NB outfit for he/she to wear at hospital? may be different in the UK, but in US they have someone come in after deliver to take professional pics of baby in whatever clothes you want.Click to expand...

Only that I want a med-free birth so I can remain active throughout.

No newborn outfit yet as I have decided that rather than buy gender neutral, I'll go into say Mamas & Papas a week or so before EDD and point out two outfits to Chris. So once shrimpette has been born he can quickly nip out and buy the appropriate one for 'coming home outfit' :D

We've got whites, creams, yellows and rainbow things in vests etc which will be first thing worn but not coming home outfit.


----------



## rooster100

All yr temps are looking good girls! Please get bfps to give me hope! Moter my body seems to be copying you so you defo need to get a bfp ;) xx


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Awww bless :hugs:
> 
> Glad he enjoyed his party :D
> 
> have you made any birth plans yet?
> picked your NB outfit for he/she to wear at hospital? may be different in the UK, but in US they have someone come in after deliver to take professional pics of baby in whatever clothes you want.Click to expand...
> 
> Only that I want a med-free birth so I can remain active throughout.
> 
> No newborn outfit yet as I have decided that rather than buy gender neutral, I'll go into say Mamas & Papas a week or so before EDD and point out two outfits to Chris. So once shrimpette has been born he can quickly nip out and buy the appropriate one for 'coming home outfit' :D
> 
> We've got whites, creams, yellows and rainbow things in vests etc which will be first thing worn but not coming home outfit.Click to expand...

yep, you've got it covered. that's a great idea. you sound like a planner just like me. :)


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> All yr temps are looking good girls! Please get bfps to give me hope! Moter my body seems to be copying you so you defo need to get a bfp ;) xx

LOL! i'm really working on it here.


----------



## Faythe

Planned ahead big time. Going to start on my hospital bag next haha


----------



## moter98

i had mine packed for 2 months. dh thought i was crazy. when dh wheeled the suitcase into the room, the nurses all said, first time parent, huh? they were totally right. i packed so much and all i used from it was one outfit for me and one outfit for aden and a toothbrush.


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls. Nice pos opk this morning! Never pos in the am so I wonder what it will be like later! My brother is here so need to kick him out to get DH to bd. x

yayyyyyyy fab news!!!! :happydance:



moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no you are not! AF is not coming. Do you hear me? Put those AF pants away!!
> 
> lol too late - im wearing my ad panties now just in case
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Aden's birthday party went well. It took him a bit to warm up to everyone, but he did. And he had SO much fun with the other kids. I haven't seen him have that much fun before and it still brings tears to my eyes thinking about it. All the kids were just great with him. The older ones including him in their play. My baby isn't a baby anymore. This is a tough one on me. I can't call him baby anymore. Hes a big boy now.Click to expand...
> 
> brill! im so pleased he had a fab time!!!
> 
> he will still be your baby when hes 50Click to expand...
> 
> go change right now! your temps are still up. :)Click to expand...

im not feeling too good - keep having hot flushes and then freezing cold - took my temp out of curiousity and it was 37.88 !!!!! i nearly fainted!

feel sick and major headache - i think af will hit in the morning


----------



## Faythe

It's best to be prepared though, right? :haha:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> It's best to be prepared though, right? :haha:

yeah. better overpacked than underpacked. i just really underestimated how i would be feeling after the delivery. i thought i would be taking a shower, blowdrying my hair, straightening it, putting on makeup. um, yeah. i didn't feel like doing any of that. and it really wasn't important to me to even try at the time. i was tired and preoccupied with my new bundle. i wouldn't pack all that the next time. just a couple outfits for me and whatever i want baby in and then basic toiletry items and some portable food. i seriously packed like i was going on vacation, lol!


----------



## Faythe

I'll probably pack all of that too haha


----------



## Pinky32

well ive made it to 11dpo so beaten last cycle yayyyyy

af due today - had a really bad nights sleep with hot flushes and temp took a major nosedive so im guessing last of progesterone wanted to tease me

definately af pants day today


----------



## moter98

Put thOse AF pants away!


----------



## Pinky32

i just want her to come now

my progesterone has dropped but im still having waves of nausea and hot flushes


----------



## moter98

Oh no! I hate those temp drops. Hoping it shoots back up tomorrow. You deserve your bfp. You will be such a wonderful mommy


----------



## Tryingmybest

sorry not been about. I have shingles.


----------



## moter98

Sorry to hear that trying. Does it just go away on its own?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Oh no! I hate those temp drops. Hoping it shoots back up tomorrow. You deserve your bfp. You will be such a wonderful mommy

we all deserve it

im now scared to go for a pee just in case shes there!




Tryingmybest said:


> sorry not been about. I have shingles.

ouch! but better to get it now then when your preggy


----------



## moter98

Yeah I hear ya there.


----------



## Faythe

Afternoon ladies :flower:


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls. I just had my friend over with her 8 week old baby. He was very cute! 
Pinky I really hope af stays away from you! 
Moter yr temps are looking good. When does the testing begin? 
Hows the baby faythe? X


----------



## moter98

The testing has already started. :blush: bfn of course. I'm only 7dpo so still hopeful for a bfp yet!

Oh, a baby! I get baby fever badly when I see a newborn.


----------



## Faythe

Shrimpette is good thanks honey.

How're you? x


----------



## moter98

Have you wondered yet what shrimperette will look like?


----------



## Faythe

Yeah all the time. Wonder about the eyes especially. Chris has one eye that's 50/50 brown and blue and the other one that's all blue.


----------



## moter98

Oh! That's is gonna be so fun to find out the eye color! The eyes do change color in the first months. Aden's were dark when he was born and now are Bright blue


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, how are we all today? X


----------



## moter98

Good. Besides that darn bfn. 

But...it is Aden's second birthday today! We are going to go to the park and play outside all day and eat fruit snacks and cupcakes and pretzel bunnies cause those are all of Aden's favorite things :)

How are you?

Pinky, how are you doing?

Trying, hope those shingles are getting better.

Faythe, I may have asked this already, but have you picked out names yet?


----------



## Faythe

Yush :D But have multiple names for girls :haha:


----------



## rooster100

I'm ok thanks, sorry to hear about the bfn but it's still early days! So don't be disheartened. Think I'm day 2 post Ov x


----------



## moter98

Yay! Tww is fun. Well, except for the bfn's


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Yush :D But have multiple names for girls :haha:

You could wait till baby is born and see what you think the bet name is that fits shrimpettes look and personality


----------



## Faythe

We're sorted on a boys name just the girls names that are difficult :haha:


----------



## rooster100

I have a good feeling about this cycle but I bet I will be disappointed! no idea why I have a good feeling I guess as I got a bfp last time my silly little brain thinks it will happen again this time! I will get a thud with reality when af hits! X


----------



## moter98

Really hoping you get your sticky bean rooster


----------



## Faythe

Fingers crossed for you honey :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

I remember after I got my bfp last year l was convienced I would immediately get pregnant again and it took a year so I shouldn't really hold any hope! X


----------



## moter98

Same here. It's easier to expect that bfp sooner because we just saw one. Wanna see one again!


----------



## rooster100

Plus I have been reading about the increased chance of getting a bfp post chemical. I know I really shouldn't get so excited I'm sure when I get af for the next few months I will be snapped into reality! X


----------



## moter98

Just keep thinking positive! Positive thoughts bring positive things. :) you really are more fertile the three months after a loss. I have googled it a lot of course.


----------



## moter98

So I bought this cute inflatable pool for ds for his birthday. It's even got an inflatable slide. Spent an hour setting it up this morning before he woke up. After breakfast I showed him his new pool.....and he's scared of it! Won't go near it. I just can't figure it out. He loves baths and the pool at grandmas.


----------



## rooster100

He will and when he does you won't be able to get him off it! X


----------



## moter98

i was just so excited to watch him play in it. i know he will love it once he stops being scared of it lol! it's like the little rocking horse we got him for xmas. it was my "big" gift and supposed to the main one. he was terrified of it and would scream everytime he saw it. :dohh:


----------



## Faythe

Maybe you could all have a go and show him nothing to be scared of?


----------



## moter98

Um....ladies.....I think I have a line!


----------



## moter98

do you see it?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0363.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## rooster100

Oh my god I don't want to get too excited but I see it! Do more! Our theory about bfp post chemical might be correct!! I had a good feeling about this month x


----------



## moter98

Oh I really really hope so! I dipped a frer and see a faint faint line on that too but it doesn't show up in a pic


----------



## rooster100

Ok well give it time! Remember yr still early! Hope it get nice and dark for you :hugs: x


----------



## moter98

Thank you! Gonna hope and pray tomorrows test is darker. I'm so excited an terrified all at the same time. I just can't bear a repeat of my last two bfp's.


----------



## Faythe

I see it!!!!!!!!!!!!

:yipee:


----------



## moter98

I am shaking


----------



## rooster100

Ok we have to think positive.., do you remember what I said to you the other week....3rd time lucky. Your body has done it before and it can do it again! I will be excited to check the thread tomorrow xx


----------



## moter98

You are right. Thanks for reminding me. Thinking positive thoughts!


----------



## Faythe

That's a good line for 8dpo too!!!

Sticky little beanie :wohoo:


----------



## moter98

I've never gotten one this early so hoping its a good sign! And get this, the IC is darker than the frer! Looks like IC are just as good if not better than the expensive tests.


----------



## rooster100

im so excited for you!!on a slightly selfish level as well cause if you get yr bfp not too long since yr chemical then maybe i can too! i am excited for u though, you deserve this xxx


----------



## rooster100

i have even changed my 'currently feeling' status to excited!


----------



## Faythe

eeeeek how exciting!!!!!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> im so excited for you!!on a slightly selfish level as well cause if you get yr bfp not too long since yr chemical then maybe i can too! i am excited for u though, you deserve this xxx

You are next rach! And its not selfish. You deserve your bfp! Maybe this time next week you will be posting yours!!!!


----------



## moter98

frer i just took.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0374.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Faythe

OMG there's a line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

i am so excited and scared all at the same time!


----------



## Faythe

I have everything crossed for you honey :D


----------



## rooster100

I have everything crossed too! Hurry up and be tomorrow so you can test again! Xx


----------



## moter98

thanks girls. i don't think i will sleep a wink tonight


----------



## rooster100

I only just saw yr FRER pic! How did I miss that? I can see the line! That's amazing at 8dpo. 3rd time lucky!! Like I said just keep telling yrself you have done it before you can do it again! Xx


----------



## moter98

yes, just trying to stay positive!


----------



## Faythe

C'mon little beanie. Snuggle in real tight!! :D :D


----------



## moter98

Hoping she/he has found a nice place to settle for the next 9 months :). Having some mild cramps now. Funny how I didn't have any till I saw that line


----------



## rooster100

It's because all your focus is on your tummy! Cramps are a good sign x


----------



## moter98

That's true. Super paranoid now lol


----------



## Faythe

Breathe, be calm. This is 3rd time sticky! :D


----------



## moter98

Thanks girls for calming me down and keeping me sane. What would I do without you


----------



## rooster100

Do you know what, I need to get a reality check for myself! Have completly convinced myself I will be pregnant this month. Had to just give myself a talking to to remind myself there is a high chance af will hit! 
I remember being super pos about getting another bfp after my first loss. The first month of TTC after that loss I was so convinced I was pregnant I nearly didn't even bother testing, then it took a year to get another one so I need to calm down! It could be another year til I get the next one or maybe never at all!


----------



## moter98

It took me 9 months after first loss and now just 2nd cycle after 2nd loss so get that out of your head!


----------



## rooster100

Thanks Moter :hugs: night night. Going to bed but will check up on you tomorrow!! Xxx


----------



## moter98

Sleep good. :)


----------



## Pinky32

fingers crossed for a sticky x


----------



## moter98

thank you!


----------



## Faythe

Morning Tina!!!!

How're you and super sticky bean doing this morning? :hugs:

I barely slept last night. Shrimpette woke me at 1am, 3am and then again at 6am through to 7:45am. My poor insides! :rofl:


----------



## rooster100

Moter have been checking b&b all morning! Wake up! X


----------



## rooster100

The baby is preparing you faythe for sleepless nights! X


----------



## Faythe

I think so too!!! :rofl:

C'mon Tina, we need an update :D


----------



## moter98

Ok so it's just about 5am. After tossing and turning all night I got up to take some tests. Still positive! I would say just a teeny tiny bit darker. Took a cb digi and says not pregnant. Not gonna freak out though. I know it's early days yet


----------



## moter98

today's test
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0378.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Faythe

Progression for definately!!!!!! EEEEEEEE!


----------



## moter98

eek! i will start to relax when i see a "pregnant" on that darn cb digi. never got one last time. i was really hoping to see that, but i know it can take up to 3 days for hcg to double so i'm not in freak out mode yet. 

sorry you didn't get any sleep last night. tell shrimpette to go easy on you in the AM. :)


----------



## Faythe

I got my positive on a digi at 11dpo :flower:

He/she is very active today :D


----------



## moter98

That makes me feel better! I'll give it a couple days yet to build up hcg. The test this morning was a little reassuring. It's just very hard for me to not be paranoid about it. I'm gonna try to keep my mind off it as muh as I can. It's dh an I 3rd wedding anniversary an we will be gone all afternoon so that should help. A friend is watching Aden and we are going to go see the movie avengers and then out to dinner. I'm excited cause me and h haven't had alone time for awhile. I am gonna tell dh I'm pregnant today. I'm just gonna leave the test sitting out so he sees it when he wakes up.


----------



## Faythe

What a lovely present for him! Hope you have a wonderful time :D


----------



## moter98

thanks!


----------



## Faythe

:hugs:

Shrimpette is kicking up quite high. Wasn't expecting it already


----------



## moter98

oh she is, is she?


----------



## moter98

she is growing fast! i never felt that with aden up really high, above my belly button yes, but never in my ribs. so considerate he was, lol


----------



## Faythe

Yeah lol. Above my beeble button by a good few cm's :wacko:


----------



## moter98

my sister in law posted her scan of her 3 babies on fb yesterday. i am just in awe of how they can all 3 fit in there! seriously, how is that even possible? she did have a scare over the weekend with some bleeding, but dr said babies are doing fine


----------



## Faythe

Wow, 3! Imagine the squished feeling!


----------



## moter98

i know! i just don't see how they can all fit. i felt so squished with just one. they are so happy and excited. i love seeing my brother so happy. it's really cool


----------



## Faythe

Aww bless! :D


----------



## rooster100

hi girls, moter anymore tests? keeping my fingers crossed for you girlie!
Faythe hope baby has given you a bit of a break from the beatings! 
pinky where are you? are u ok? x


----------



## moter98

I posted this mornings test


----------



## moter98

Yeah pinky, how are you?


----------



## rooster100

I know did I not say anything about it? Sorry I was learning new parts to my new job, very busy! I saw the test it's so exciting. Couldn't really see it on my phone but got home and looked at it on my computer and it's defo there! X


----------



## Faythe

Hey ladiesss. Just updating with a bump pic from today :flower:
 



Attached Files:







23+5.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rooster100

You look great faythe! Xx


----------



## moter98

Adorable baby bump!


----------



## Faythe

Thank you my lovely ladies :flower:


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> I know did I not say anything about it? Sorry I was learning new parts to my new job, very busy! I saw the test it's so exciting. Couldn't really see it on my phone but got home and looked at it on my computer and it's defo there! X

Oh i thought that's the pic you were asking about. I'll test again tomorrow. Dh and I are out and about today and just sat down in the movie theatre now. :)


----------



## Faythe

Enjoy your film!!


----------



## rooster100

What film are you watching! Can't wait to see a stronger bfp tomorrow xx


----------



## Pinky32

todays test is def slightly darker than yesterdays


----------



## Pinky32

rooster - thanks for asking after me

im ok thanks - af hit me hard on monday - im seriously thinking about giving it a break for a bit

im finding it harder and harder to bounce back each time


----------



## rooster100

Pinky I know what you mean it's so disheartening every month :hugs: 
I have myself convienced I will get a bfp this month (haven't thought like that for months!) but when af hits I will be slapped down to reality again. 
Give the af hormones time to leave yr body before you decide to keep TTC. Those hormones made you think all over the place and angry. Xxx
afm i feel asleep at 20.30, wide awake now and have to try to go back to sleep as Woking tomorrow! Xx


----------



## moter98

Pinky, so sorry AF showed. :( hope you keep trying!


----------



## moter98

We saw the avengers. Action packed!


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> So I bought this cute inflatable pool for ds for his birthday. It's even got an inflatable slide. Spent an hour setting it up this morning before he woke up. After breakfast I showed him his new pool.....and he's scared of it! Won't go near it. I just can't figure it out. He loves baths and the pool at grandmas.




moter98 said:


> We saw the avengers. Action packed!

Oh yeah we saw that a while ago! It was good xx


----------



## moter98

our local movie theatre just remodeled and the theatre we sat in had plush leather seats. they were huge! had our own sliding tray for food and drinks and so much space i could stretch my legs all the way out straight. it was really fun.


----------



## moter98

so i just couldn't resist and tested again when i got home with a 2 1/2 hour hold. i didn't drink much water so i could test. here is what i got! i'm starting to get excited now. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0383.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 12









IMG_0379.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## rooster100

Oh my god that's it! You have done it! Congrats!!!! X


----------



## rooster100

That's very Stong for 9dpo! Are you sure you didn't Ov earlier? X


----------



## Faythe

YAY! Tina, you did it girl! :D

:wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> That's very Stong for 9dpo! Are you sure you didn't Ov earlier? X

ff say that's when i ov'd. you can look at my chart, i've still got it up. i didn't get my temp rise till cd16. i thought it was very early too!


----------



## moter98

tests still say pregnant this morning. frer is about the same darkness. but i'm not gonna freak out cause i only took the last tests 10 hours apart. i am trying to be happy and excited here, but i can't help being a bit paranoid about it. i'm gonna wait until next monday to call the dr. i will be 14dpo then.


----------



## Faythe

Ah man I am SO stoked for you :D


----------



## moter98

Thank you :) I am happy and scared and ectastic and cautious all at the same time! My stomach is in knots still! I have to keep
Taking tests just to believe its real!


----------



## rooster100

That FRER is still alot darker then last time and yr earlier then last time? How exciting, you will be fine I have a good feeling about this 3rd time lucky. I will be next hopefully PMA! Xx


----------



## moter98

Yes last time I never even got a positive digi and last time I didn't get a clear positive till 11dpo AND last time my frer never got this dark. Hoping it all means viable pregnancy :)

PMA rach. You are next!!!


----------



## Faythe

That FRER is darker than the last and you got a + on a digi too! That says to me this beanie is super sticky :D


----------



## moter98

I'm really hoping so :). I'm taking it as a good sign so far. Still have my guard up, but I think that's pretty normal after 2 consecutive losses. I feel good about it so far. Not like last time I felt the lines were not right after that first day.


----------



## Faythe

Keeping everything crossed for you honey


----------



## moter98

Thanks! Feeling better about it everyday :)


----------



## Faythe

So you should :D


----------



## moter98

How are you feeling? Getting squished a lot yet?


----------



## rooster100

Moter I know this one will be ok, I just feel it xx


----------



## moter98

Thank you rooster. I hope you are right! 
So far so good. If it is I'm going to request a scan at around 7 weeks to check for a hb. I would really love some definitive confirmation.


----------



## rooster100

I know and 7 weeks is going to drag! Xx


----------



## moter98

Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Faythe

Yeah super squished but it's all good.

Had a nap earlier and no sooner had I got into bed, Shrimpette was kicking me lol


----------



## moter98

Haha! She's just preparing you for when she's here :) 

By the time Aden was born I was used to getting up every two hours at night cause I had to pee :)


----------



## rooster100

I want to join you and and I want pinky to join also! X


----------



## moter98

Me too!!!!!

Hope you are doing all right pinky.


----------



## moter98

How many dpo are you now rooster?


----------



## rooster100

I'm 4or 5 dpo. X


----------



## moter98

Hope you caught that egg :) hurry up time. I want you to get your bfp now!


----------



## rooster100

Just looking am back through our thread and on the 3rd I said I was copying yr body and cycles so hopefully I do! X


----------



## Faythe

Fingers crossed you're just behind Tina honey

xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Just looking am back through our thread and on the 3rd I said I was copying yr body and cycles so hopefully I do! X

Woohoo! Copy away :)


----------



## Tryingmybest

omg yay motor. My shingles is awful I have tonsilitus too, (how is that possible at the same time!) I'm on bed rest.
Will try keep updated. xx


----------



## Faythe

Oh hun you're having a rubbish time of it aren't you?

Hope you feel better ASAP :hugs:

xxx


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> omg yay motor. My shingles is awful I have tonsilitus too, (how is that possible at the same time!) I'm on bed rest.
> Will try keep updated. xx

Thanks. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## rooster100

I'm so sorry to hear that trying! What a terrible situation. Get better soon xxx


----------



## Pinky32

im ok thanks tina, just having a hard time bouncing back

but im really happy for you x


----------



## moter98

thank you. :)



you know you can come here to vent anytime! i hope af leaves the building soon. :flower:

how is the crochet going? i see some you put up on FB. they are so gorgeous. i am in awe of how you learned that so quickly and so well


----------



## Pinky32

the last thing you'll want to hear is me venting when your be floating on cloud 9

im really enjoying crocheting, i find it takes my mind off things - its so much easier than i thought it would be
i now have a box full of bits to take to the local hospital to the prem unit and my auntie will sell the other bits (newborn size etc) at her local church

i made 15 prem hats in one night the other week lol


----------



## moter98

why not? i've vented plenty of times. this is the place to do it!

15 in one night! you really are good at crocheting. that's so nice of you that you bring them to the prem unit.


----------



## Pinky32

to be honest i havent got anything to vent about - just trying to break the brick wall that ive hit

my mum has been knitting for the prem unit for years, and i used to knit them baby blankets. at one point my mum was knitting little burial outfits for prems but it upset her too much. they send a card to say thank you with a list of things they need 

prem hats are the easiest to crochet - take about 45 mins each thats all.


----------



## moter98

i hope you break through it! ttc is hard. and it can take a reaaaaalllllly long time. 

i bet the hospital really appreciates you do that for them. :)


----------



## Pinky32

thanks

i think they do or they would say that they dont need any more


----------



## moter98

yeah, they would. i'm sure they use them all. think of how many premies are born there.


----------



## moter98

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0388.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rooster100

Omg!! Massive congrats!! I knew yOu could do it! This one WILL stick. How exciting! Xxxxx


----------



## moter98

i'm starting to believe it will. :) i have to keep pinching myself to make sure i'm actually awake! and rach, your cycle has been mimicing mine............:)


----------



## Tryingmybest

how many dpo are you motor?


----------



## Faythe

YAY! :wohoo:


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> how many dpo are you motor?

11dPo today


----------



## moter98

Woke up sick today :(. Here I was thinking it passed me by. My dad has been really sick and Aden got it too last week. (work with my dad) took emergen-c this morning in hopes of getting a milder version of the cold. Have a wedding and grad party this weekend so hope I will still be able to go


----------



## rooster100

Sorry to hear your sick....but your pregnant! I'm still in shock! It's amazing!! Yeah! Have you told DH yet?
Xx:hugs:xX


----------



## rooster100

P.s look at your lovely pregnant temps x


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Sorry to hear your sick....but your pregnant! I'm still in shock! It's amazing!! Yeah! Have you told DH yet?
> Xx:hugs:xX

Yeah told him. Left the test out for him to see. He didn't even notice it lol! I was waiting for him to say something but he just got in the shower. I told him then. He got out and looked at the test and said, is the line supposed to disappear? Freaked me out, but when I looked at it line was still there. I had to explain that the line was faint but when there is any second line it means pregnant. Next day I left out the digi that said pregnant. That one he understood!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> P.s look at your lovely pregnant temps x

I think my temp went so high today cause I'm sick


----------



## rooster100

moter i cant stop thinking about you! im so excited for you!! 
Pregnant 1-2 weeks! thats the same as being told you have won the lottery! xx


----------



## moter98

Hahaha! Thanks rooster. I feel like I won the lottery. Just am so happy and still can't believe it's real. I have to keep poas just to make sure, lol! I have called today to book my appts. Dr will not see me till I'm 13 weeks though I will be seeing a nurse at 8 weeks this time. So I'm on my own here till then. I suppose I will just keep poas and hoping they keep getting darker. I'm feeling pretty good about it now. Getting that 1-2 on that digi made me feel pretty good! Hoping you will be posting your bfp in the next week :)


----------



## Faythe

You should be positive because your lines are good this time :D

xx


----------



## rooster100

It's not you on yr own until 8 weeks cause you have us. 
I really hope I can join you girls, having loads of cramps but I guess it's too early really for any signs! Trying to keep good PMA though! X


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> You should be positive because your lines are good this time :D
> 
> xx

I am pretty positive about it now....my mind has switched to planning mode!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> It's not you on yr own until 8 weeks cause you have us.
> I really hope I can join you girls, having loads of cramps but I guess it's too early really for any signs! Trying to keep good PMA though! X

That's what I had! Cramps and for two days a light headache that I just couldn't seem to shake.


----------



## Faythe

I am just too excited :D


----------



## moter98

You and me both :)

I'm am bursting to tell my parents but trying to hold off for a bit yet. I don't want them to worry. But if I get morning sickness I'm gonna have to tell them. We work together do I think it would be a little obvious if I'm sick everyday


----------



## Faythe

I never had any sickness. Quite lucky I think!


----------



## moter98

Didn't with ds. Hoping to get lucky again. So far my stomach is rock solid :)


----------



## Faythe

I am excited to get to watch your progress now :D


----------



## moter98

Can't wait for the baby bump! It's supposed to happen earlier in second pregnancy. It will be interesting to see. With ds I still had just a little belly yet at 20 weeks.


----------



## Faythe

It will be exciting to see for sure. Eeeeek I am proper chuffed for you :D

Even shrimpette is doing a happy dance :haha:


----------



## moter98

Lol!


----------



## Faythe

Man I am bushed


----------



## moter98

Me too and it's only 5pm. It was the dog. She was up all night barking cause we had our old neighbor stayed overnight last night. I git woken up every hour!


----------



## Faythe

Wow madness!

I bet you're like a zombie


----------



## moter98

I am. Good news is I just dropped Aden off with mil so I will get to sleep as long as I want. But dh wants to go out to dinner then I'm sure will want me to stay up late with him on our alone time night. He may have to peel my eyes open


----------



## Faythe

Morning Tina! How're you and the sticky bean today?


----------



## moter98

Just woke up. It's 6am here. Wow was I tired! Slept like a rock. Just going to poas now :)


----------



## Faythe

Yay! :D


----------



## moter98

Looks the same as yesterday.


----------



## Faythe

It'll get darker


----------



## moter98

Hoping so! Was a little bummed but it is still a good line. Could see it developing before the test window was completely saturated. 

I'm looking at breast pumps already, lol! I gave my last one to a friend so will need to get one. I want the medela free style


----------



## Faythe

It'll be darker tomorrow ;)


----------



## moter98

With my other losses I never made it this far without bleeding or lines getting fainter so I'm taking it as a good sign


----------



## Faythe

Exactly. Plus you got + on a digi so your hcg levels are good.


----------



## moter98

Yeah. I'm really gonna try not to worry about it too much. I can't help but be a bit paranoid, but I'm staying positive here and still in planning mode! I feel a bit overwhelmed at the moment. I have done this before but wondering where to start. I suppose i should take inventory of everything I already have and go from there. I am a planner and it drives me crazy to not have lists and order and a plan.


----------



## Faythe

It's good to be organised hehe!! Keep smiling, everything will be fine. This is your rainbow baby :hugs:

Looking into going back to clean eating and getting Chris on board too.

He is really struggling with his stomach at the moment. We definately know that dairy is an issue, especially cows milk and cheese. He's OK with spreads like flora but that's it.

Also thinking he has trouble with gluten/wheat because the only thing we can think of that he eats every day consistantly is bread. Ordered a special loaf of bread for him and will see how that pans out.


----------



## moter98

thanks

i had stomach issues too before clean eating. i was taking Tums and Prevacid on a daily basis for years. Within just 5 days of clean eating I didn't need them anymore. It's pretty amazing. Not to mention I get to eat way more and lost weight too!

maybe chris just wants to try cutting out one food at a time for a week. what if he cut out just dairy and see if that helps? you can buy almond milk instead of cow's milk. i've heard lactose allergies can cause quite a bit of stomach upset. 

there are also lots more gluten free products out now. at least in the US there is. wheat allergies are becoming more common now.


----------



## Faythe

We get soya milk as he prefers the taste in his tea and on cereal.

Going to try the bread this week coming and see what happens and go from there. It's just getting to the point where he's got a bad stomach every day and it's just not right bless him :(


----------



## moter98

awww, hope it works. the gluten free is tough cause there is wheat in so many products. and of course gluten free products have to cost so darn much


----------



## Faythe

And not taste too good either :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Yeah, some of them don't. I found gluten free cookies that are really good. They are enjoy life brand. Do you have them in uk? And blue diamond nut-thin crackers are good. They are gluten free.


----------



## moter98

Also, quinoa pasta is gluten free and its good!


----------



## Faythe

Not sure, will have to see what happens with this bread and if he feels better then we'll try other stuff too.


----------



## moter98

the only thing that makes it hard to stick with gluten free is availability and price. mostly price for me. though i'm not buying gluten free products for an allergy. they just happen to be the cleaner foods. we went to a Whole Foods store that's over an hour away and they had all the same products plus way more than our local grocery store at way cheaper prices. hoping to get a whole foods around here someday. would be much easier to eat clean when it doesn't cost an arm and a leg


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! How's my two fav pregnant ladies today!!? 
I was out til 4am last night and So I'm exhausted today, don't normally do that but chatting with girlfriends and only realised the time when if started to get light outside! 
Having cramps again today, really trying not to read into it as its so early but I'm really trying to stay positive! I want to join yr club! 
Pinky! We miss you! I need you here! Xx


----------



## moter98

i'm good. got a good night's sleep. wow, 4am. i can't remember the last time i was up that late, lol! sounds like a good time. hope your bfp is on the way in just a few days. need more bump buddies!

yeah pinky, miss you! you aren't on much anymore.


----------



## Pinky32

im here, still struggling


----------



## Faythe

:hugs: :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> im here, still struggling

Xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::nope: you will be ok! I promise! 
I'm still here in the TTC pose! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im here, still struggling
> 
> Xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::nope: you will be ok! I promise!
> I'm still here in the TTC pose! XxClick to expand...

Thank you
I'm just struggling each cycle ti bounce back
Having a weird time at the moment - starting getting ov cramps at cd5 out of curiosity I did an opk and got a faint line WTF!

Had more cramps today and got a darker faint line


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> im here, still struggling

:hugs:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im here, still struggling
> 
> Xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::nope: you will be ok! I promise!
> I'm still here in the TTC pose! XxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you
> I'm just struggling each cycle ti bounce back
> Having a weird time at the moment - starting getting ov cramps at cd5 out of curiosity I did an opk and got a faint line WTF!
> 
> Had more cramps today and got a darker faint lineClick to expand...

That would be early ov but not unheard of.


----------



## moter98

Just got back from a wedding where the only person I knew was the groom. Surprisingly I had a good time. Met a nice couple and their kids


----------



## Faythe

Glad you had a good time!


----------



## rooster100

Morning girls, hope little baby is good faythe and Moter, glad you had a lovely time. How are you today? 
Pinky, I don't know if you can Ov that early but I know when I do boredom random tests during my cycle that some come up faint pos. xx


----------



## moter98

Morning!

Yes you can ovulate as early as cd5. Read it on google awhile back. Though not common it's possible. Also, the older younger the sooner you ov. 

Pinky, I always had a faint line on any given day of my cycle.


----------



## rooster100

Just realised I'm 7dpo today! I hope I get a bfp this month! I have managed to convience myself I will! What an idiot! Xx


----------



## moter98

I was testing too then. I didn't get a bfp till 8dpo midday. My test 8dpo in the morning was stark white. I left it out and when I came back to it in the afternoon there was a line there. I thought evap but decided to poas again just for fun and that's when the bfp showed up! Just remember mine was pretty early so I must have implanted on the early side. Oh, I hope your bfp is coming!!!!!


----------



## rooster100

I haven't tested. Will only test If af is late. I REALLY hope it will be late! Think I'm only positive cause I got a bfp last month. When the af starts again every month I will be back into reality! X


----------



## moter98

oh, you have some willpower to wait that long! pma remember!!!!!


----------



## rooster100

I just can't handle seeing bfn. Even last time I got a bfp I only tested cause af was due and hadn't reared her ugly head by that evening! Af is due one week tomorrow so I guess If by next tues it hasn't come then I will test but have no symptoms just a dull ache in my abdo. Did you do another FRER today? Xx


----------



## moter98

yes,lol! it's looking good. a bit darker, not as dark as control yet but close. :) last night my legs were aching like they always do before af and it worried me so much. keep checking the tp, but so far so good. i do have mild cramps off and on but been having them since the day i found out and they don't feel like those really bad ones just before af.


----------



## Faythe

Yay for darker! Lets see!

I'm trawling the web for SLS, SLES and paraben free skin/hair care. I am going to become as eco friendly as possible (and kind to my body!!)


----------



## moter98

Have you looked into the Burt's bees brand?


----------



## Faythe

I have indeed but am also looking at alternatives like Weleda too. I love looking at this sort of stuff :D


----------



## moter98

i have just started looking into it too. use the burt's bee's dusting powder for aden. wanting to try a sample pack i think to see if i like it. haven't heard of that other brand. will have to look into it.


----------



## moter98

today's test :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0404.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rooster100

Are you kidding Moter? That tests looks way darker! Defo a sticky bean you have there!! Xx


----------



## moter98

:dance: 
thanks! yeah, it' getting darker. i think i will be able to stop testing when it get as dark as control. i have an obsession with poas!


----------



## Faythe

Holy cow look how dark that is!!!!


----------



## moter98

thanks for the weleda tip faythe. they get good reviews. have ordered some tooth gel for aden to try


----------



## Faythe

I got some Weleda Baby Lotion today - love the smell!! And my skin feels really soft. Also have a shower creme on order which arrives tomorrow with my food shopping. It's always nice to use stuff that's not got any of the crap in.

I'm a little disappointed with Lush - they're a 'natural' cosmetic company, yet alot of their stuff is packed full of SLS, SLES and Parabens. I've found a face wash/scrub that hasn't as it's a solid that you roll between your fingers with water to make a creme (so doesn't need the parabens) and face masks that need keeping in the fridge as they also don't have parabens in, but that's it.

Someone was raving about their shampoos but every single one has SLS in (the stuff that makes it foam) so am looking elsewhere for shampoo and conditioner when my stuff runs out.

Been looking at a brand called Evolve (Evolve protein build) and may well try that on my mop as the Weleda brand doesn't seem to cater for wild, dry and damaged hair like mine.


----------



## moter98

will have to look into those other brands. i'm really happy with the reviews of the wedela. 5 stars!


----------



## Faythe

It's lush! :D

Quite scary reading up on some of the things in hair/skincare, especially baby stuff. I'm going to probably give away all the Johnsons stuff we were given.

I do need to finish off my face moisturiser and other hair stuff first otherwise it will be a total waste to throw them in the bin.

Hoping making the change is going to work wonders for my skin as it's so sensitive and most things make it red raw :growlmad:


----------



## moter98

i have all J&J products for DS. had no idea all the stuff that was in it until just recently. it's not known here in the states, at least not been articles or news or any reporting on it. i only read about it because trying had posted something about it on FB. is it well known in UK that products like J&J contain lots of chemicals?


----------



## Tryingmybest

really good test motor!


----------



## Faythe

I don't think so. I only became aware of it through a FB group. Really shocked tbh.

Oh btw - CJ's carcass cleaner gets some good reviews too as a bodywash for both baby and Mum :flower:

You'd think with baby skincare that they'd not put all that crap in! I know it's probably due to cost of making the product so is cheaper to make and sell compared to the stuff that is free of SLS, SLES and parabens (amongst other stuff), but geez!


----------



## moter98

just purchased the baby bath wash/shampoo and lotion for aden. i think i may through away my J&J products. makes me uneasy to keep using them on him.


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> really good test motor!

thanks trying!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I don't think so. I only became aware of it through a FB group. Really shocked tbh.
> 
> Oh btw - CJ's carcass cleaner gets some good reviews too as a bodywash for both baby and Mum :flower:
> 
> You'd think with baby skincare that they'd not put all that crap in! I know it's probably due to cost of making the product so is cheaper to make and sell compared to the stuff that is free of SLS, SLES and parabens (amongst other stuff), but geez!

i've learned that most manufacturer's do not care about people's health. they will put whatever is cheapest and most addicting into their products. it's all about making the most money. that's why i try to buy from organic, local or smaller natural companies. they seem to care.


----------



## Faythe

That's why I am a little disappointed with Lush - they're meant to be earth friendly and all natural but go take a look at some of the stuff in their products :(

It's awful isn't it? Thinking about all those chemicals.

The Weleda baby stuff smells lovely btw ;)

I'll let you know what the Weleda shower creme is like tomorrow too. It's the Sea Buckthorn shower creme so hope it smells lush :D


----------



## moter98

if you like it i might have to try the shower creme too! i'm pretty sold on wedela just by the reviews. i've never seen so many people rating 5 star


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> really good test motor!

feeling better?


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> if you like it i might have to try the shower creme too! i'm pretty sold on wedela just by the reviews. i've never seen so many people rating 5 star

It's one of the things that sold it for me! Going to get their Iris facecream on order so when my Hemp cream from the body shop runs out, I can start using it right away.

I've got some Johnsons wipes that we got given and will be using them for wiping down surfaces when out in public like changing stations, high chairs etc. Best to not waste them :haha:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> if you like it i might have to try the shower creme too! i'm pretty sold on wedela just by the reviews. i've never seen so many people rating 5 star
> 
> It's one of the things that sold it for me! Going to get their Iris facecream on order so when my Hemp cream from the body shop runs out, I can start using it right away.
> 
> I've got some Johnsons wipes that we got given and will be using them for wiping down surfaces when out in public like changing stations, high chairs etc. Best to not waste them :haha:Click to expand...

baby wipes works well for that too!


----------



## moter98

looks like i can't get the body wash in US. only in UK. :( i'll have to stick with the burt bee's i guess. at least i can get some of the baby products.


----------



## rooster100

I want your test to be my test! :hugs: x


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> I want your test to be my test! :hugs: x

hoping it will be very soon. :)


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> if you like it i might have to try the shower creme too! i'm pretty sold on wedela just by the reviews. i've never seen so many people rating 5 star
> 
> It's one of the things that sold it for me! Going to get their Iris facecream on order so when my Hemp cream from the body shop runs out, I can start using it right away.
> 
> I've got some Johnsons wipes that we got given and will be using them for wiping down surfaces when out in public like changing stations, high chairs etc. Best to not waste them :haha:Click to expand...

are you using a lotion on your baby bump to help prevent stretch marks? a combo of cocoa butter, shea butter and vitamin e will help. i used it twice a day with aden's pregnancy and didn't get one stretch mark. and i grew 10 inches!


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> I want your test to be my test! :hugs: x
> 
> hoping it will be very soon. :)Click to expand...

Me too then I will be on cloud 9! 
Please don't leave me now you have this! Xxx


----------



## moter98

i'm not going anywhere! can't wait for you to test now. a week is too long to wait, lol


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> really good test motor!
> 
> feeling better?Click to expand...

Yes, think I've turned a corner. Shingles still hurt, tonsils still hurt but not as bad.


----------



## moter98

get lots of rest and extra vitamin c to help fight it off. :)


----------



## moter98

Faythe- these are the ingredients in Seventh Generation baby wipes. do you think these ones are ok? 
Ingredients
Water, cetyl hydroxyethylcellulose (plant-derived cleaning agent), glycerin (vegetable oil derived), citric acid (provides stability and pH balance), aloe barbadensis leaf extract, tocopheryl acetate (vitamin E acetate), potassium sorbate and sodium benzoate (food-grade preservatives)


----------



## Faythe

I'm not sure hun - google the ingredients. I am sure the glycerin is the thing that traps moisture and doesn't let skin breathe but I could be wrong. Been looking at SO many ingredients today that my brain is frazzled.

Do you mean the Weleda wash? Wouldn't cost much to ship to the US as it's only a 200ml bottle.

EDIT - It's not glycerin, doh.

I can't think of what it was now :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> if you like it i might have to try the shower creme too! i'm pretty sold on wedela just by the reviews. i've never seen so many people rating 5 star
> 
> It's one of the things that sold it for me! Going to get their Iris facecream on order so when my Hemp cream from the body shop runs out, I can start using it right away.
> 
> I've got some Johnsons wipes that we got given and will be using them for wiping down surfaces when out in public like changing stations, high chairs etc. Best to not waste them :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> are you using a lotion on your baby bump to help prevent stretch marks? a combo of cocoa butter, shea butter and vitamin e will help. i used it twice a day with aden's pregnancy and didn't get one stretch mark. and i grew 10 inches!Click to expand...

I haven't been using anything if I am honest. Quite lucky to not have one single stretchy yet. But I am using the Weleda baby lotion now hehe


----------



## Faythe

Just had a look hun and they seem OK :flower:

It was Potassium Laureth Sulphate that I was thinking of in regards to the trapping moisture thing.


----------



## moter98

ok. thanks!


----------



## Faythe

Don't know why I muddle up that and Glycerin, doh :blush:

I feel bad for mentioning it on FB now incase I've made anyone feel bad


----------



## moter98

no, don't see why it would make anyone feel bad. it's good to know!


----------



## Faythe

Stupid itchy babywipe :growlmad:

I've got to be up early tomorrow. Shopping delivery slot is 6:30-7:30am so I best make sure I am awake lol


----------



## moter98

sleep good. :)
my little man will be home soon. can't wait to see him. (he's been at MIL's all weekend) i feel like a part of myself is missing when he's away. though i do enjoy the quiet time and time with dh.


----------



## moter98

pinky, thinking of you. hope you are doing ok.


----------



## Faythe

Awww bless you!

It's 10pm and trying to decide whether to go to bed now or in a bit...


----------



## moter98

oh no. it's hailing AGAIN here! 3rd time in a month.


----------



## Faythe

Do you get golf ball sized hail?


----------



## moter98

last year we did. this year it was about half a golf ball size the first time, now the last 2 times just little peas sized and few bigger ones. scary stuff. seems to be happening more frequently.


----------



## Faythe

Eeeek! I bet those suckers hurt lol


----------



## moter98

haha! yeah i bet. sounds so scary in the house cause it's very loud hitting the doors and windows. always freaks me out. it was very short lived this time, thank god. don't think there will be any damage from this one. we have had 2 claims for hail damage in the last year. our poor insurance company must hate us.


----------



## rooster100

Just did an okp and it was neg dont know why I did just desperate to see two lines. Don't think it's a good sign. Got home from work and there was 15 noisey men here watching the football with DH. They have gone now, not really in the mood for them! X


----------



## moter98

my opk didn't go positive till i had a good strong line on frer.


----------



## rooster100

Ok well that's good, I know it's silly that I don't mind doing an opk but not a htp, i think it's just an excuse to POAS. When I next get a pos pregnacy test that lasts I swear I'm going to POAS everyday for months to see that bfp! X


----------



## moter98

haha! that's what i've been doing so far. would have liked to get a beta just to put my mind at rest. but who knows, maybe i would still be poas anyway.


----------



## Faythe

You've had hail break windows? Holy moly!

I really need to go put all my shopping away. It arrived before 7am hehe.


----------



## moter98

No not break windows. Just really loud when it hits the windows. My brother had broken windows though from hail last year
What did you get?


----------



## rooster100

Moter you are up early?! 
Just decided to take I left out of yr book Moter and took a test today, an ic but I thought...what the hell! This could make the next few days more exciting! Anyway of course it was a bfn :( only 8dpo and I might be 7dpo (I ovulated last Sunday) I can never work that out! How are we all today? Xx


----------



## moter98

I always get up this early unless ds is away for the weekend. I like to workout and get ready before getting him up. If you ov'd last Sunday then you are 8dpo. You usually ov the day after your positive opk. I still got bfn the morning of 8dpo. It was afternoon that it turned bfp. And it really was on the early side. I could have even been closer to 9 dpo cause ff put my o date at 2 days past my first positive opk not one.


----------



## Faythe

There's still time for that second line Rooster :hugs:

Morning Tina!

xx


----------



## moter98

Morning!


----------



## Faythe

Happy 4 weeks!!!


----------



## moter98

Thank you! I still can hardly believe it. In so excited I don't know how long I'm gonna make it before tellin my mom and dad. We all work together and are pretty close. It feels weird keeping it from them but I also don't want them to worry. They know about my other losses so it's probably best to wait a bit yet to tell them. My first goal is to wait two more weeks, then see how I'm feeling. If ms kicks in I'll for sure have to tell them. They will wonder why I'm sick all the time at work


----------



## rooster100

I think u should tell them! I told my mum the day I found out I had a bfp last time and some close pals even though I wasn't sure about it sticking. I always think if it goes wrong then I can talk to them, they are a great support. Moter your bean will stick and turn into a beautiful baby....Its up to you but I would tell them (esspically yr mum!) 

I keep looking at the hcg test...still neg! Don't know why I'm so positive this month about it! It's exciting again this TTC! Of af does come I hope the excitment stays for a few more months. I had lost the thrill and excitment of TTC before I had the chemical! I'm glad it's back even if it most likely will be short lived x


----------



## Faythe

Up to you when you tell them but I didn't tell mine until I was 8 weeks I think.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> I think u should tell them! I told my mum the day I found out I had a bfp last time and some close pals even though I wasn't sure about it sticking. I always think if it goes wrong then I can talk to them, they are a great support. Moter your bean will stick and turn into a beautiful baby....Its up to you but I would tell them (esspically yr mum!)
> 
> I keep looking at the hcg test...still neg! Don't know why I'm so positive this month about it! It's exciting again this TTC! Of af does come I hope the excitment stays for a few more months. I had lost the thrill and excitment of TTC before I had the chemical! I'm glad it's back even if it most likely will be short lived x

Boo for bfn. Hope your bfp is coming!!!!!


----------



## moter98

Had the worst dream last night. I dreamed I was bleeding and I called the dr and they wouldn't do anything. Wouldn't let me come in to check me or run any tests. I was all alone and terrified. Then I woke up and of course had to go check. Thank god it was only a dream


----------



## Faythe

Awww hun :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

That will be playing on yr mind alot so you will dream about it. Did u take another test today?! X


----------



## Faythe

Peacock or woodland print? I can't decide!!!

https://www.fill-your-pants.com/all-in-one-nappies/GVNB01.html


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> That will be playing on yr mind alot so you will dream about it. Did u take another test today?! X

Yeah it's always on my mind so not unusual to dream about it I suppose. I did test today. Nice and dark. :)


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Peacock or woodland print? I can't decide!!!
> 
> https://www.fill-your-pants.com/all-in-one-nappies/GVNB01.html

Love the peacock print


----------



## Faythe

Just ordered the woodland! Going to order the peacock at the end of the week when my eBay stuff ends :D


----------



## moter98

They are all so cute. Haven't seen anything like it in the states


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> That will be playing on yr mind alot so you will dream about it. Did u take another test today?! X
> 
> Yeah it's always on my mind so not unusual to dream about it I suppose. I did test today. Nice and dark. :)Click to expand...

Wonderful! I'm so delighted for you Tina! This is going to be exciting! Xx


----------



## moter98

Thanks. :) now waiting on your test to be posted. FX for you.....and toes


----------



## Faythe

Should be able to get GroVia in the states?

I love them all :D


----------



## moter98

How is pinky doing? Close to ov yet?


----------



## rooster100

Girls we have hit page 1000!! Our thread is like a novel! 
I really hope I will be putting up a pic in the next few months! 
(or I will have to email it to Moter and get her to put it up!) x


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! 1000. We talk a lot, lol!

Hoping that pic goes up any day now. :)


----------



## Faythe

Thought you might like to see a picture of my stash so far :blush:

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4872.jpg


----------



## Tryingmybest

1000 oh my! :D

Stash is so cute Faythe


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Thought you might like to see a picture of my stash so far :blush:
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4872.jpg

They're all so adorable. Getting baby fever!


----------



## rooster100

Really lovely faythe! X


----------



## Faythe

Thanks ladies!

I love them :cloud9:


----------



## moter98

Faythe, you are the natural products expert. I am looking for a more natural prenatal vitamin. Do you know if there is any such thing? I need one with iron.


----------



## Faythe

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm not sure. I'll get back to you on that one lol


----------



## rooster100

Did another test bfn so maybe I won't be copying you Moter! I never normally test this early, I think it's because I'm assuming I will get a bfp! I'm going to have a massive come down next Monday x


----------



## moter98

Sorry you got a bfn. :(. Remember its early days yet.


----------



## Faythe

WSS^ most people don't get a positive until around 13/14dpo.


----------



## rooster100

Thanks girls! X


----------



## moter98

Morning all! Went to bed last night at 9 an didn't wake up till my alarm at 6. Nine hours sleep last night. Can't believe I slept so good. I usually dons lot of tossing and turning but last nite slept like a rock!


----------



## Tryingmybest

i'm moody


----------



## Tryingmybest

I'm walking around slowly, driving slowly. I rejoined a fb group then left an hour later because of the constant moaning. Everyone is annoying, I am so mellow but moody


----------



## moter98

Have some chocolate. Always makes me happy, lol


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Have some chocolate. Always makes me happy, lol

omg so funny you should say that. OH bought me a box of chocolates yesterday as I was wanting chocolate.


----------



## moter98

haha! i always have some sort of chocolate around. it's a great pick me up. :)


----------



## rooster100

Decided not to test today girlies. It's only depressing! How is everyone? Xx


----------



## moter98

have the day off and tried to take a nap with ds, but the neighbors are getting their roof reshingled next door so i couldn't sleep with all the noise. :( grrrrr


----------



## Faythe

Evening ladies :flower:


----------



## moter98

hi faythe. :)

i'm having af type cramps and it's making me really nervous


----------



## Tryingmybest

hey girls, Motor these will be expected round about now. I had them with DD. Fingers crossed it stays cramping and passes off


----------



## moter98

thanks trying. i didn't have this with ds so kinda freaks me out. i hope it's nothing.


----------



## Tryingmybest

I hope it's nothing too.


----------



## rooster100

It's very normal for you to cramp, you tummy needs to start making a snuggly bed for your little baby! 
Afm I took a tests this pm (I'm bad at copying you moter) and of course it was a stark white bfn. So I guess that's it. Have to get back to reality and realise it might take up to another yr to get another bfn :( x


----------



## rooster100

I mean another bfp not bfn!


----------



## moter98

thanks for the reassurance rooster! i guess i am super paranoid about every little twinge and symptom. can't seem to shake the worrying part. i suppose that's normal too though. 

sorry about the bfn. :( hoping it's still coming! remember you are more fertile the 3 months after loss. what has your dr said? are you still gonna do that procedure if you don't get a bfp?could it be the endo that causes problem?


----------



## Faythe

I had the same too Tina, round about when AF should have come. Don't worry :hugs:


----------



## moter98

thanks faythe :)

i'm starting to think i shouldn't have tested early at all. would have saved me over a week of stressing.......who am i kidding, like i could have waited.


----------



## rooster100

im only 9dpo so maybe there is still a small chance?
They cant do my lap if i was pregnant as it done under general anathetic. 
have heard nothing about getting another date for it, have rang loads and heard nothing :( Its so frustrating! 
No one seems to care (not you guys :hugs:) how hard this is and that i just know something is wrong. 
hopefully something might happen in the next few months.....im dreading the 5th of july as thats when i had the m/c at 12 weeks.
sorry i just felt like a rant, my gp(who is lovely) said after my lap she will start me on clomid. do you think she might just start me on it without the lap if i ask? xxx


----------



## moter98

oh, you are only 9dpo! plenty of time yet. 
this is the place to rant, rant away. :)
i think you should ask about the clomid. can't hurt just to ask. tell your dr you want the lap and are trying to get it, but waiting on them to get it going and would like to try clomid in the meantime.


----------



## rooster100

thanks!yeah good plan! i will say ......my friend Tina from america said......ha ha only joking. i will try that im seeing her when i get to day 3 of my cycle for more bloods so will ask her. 
i guess 9dpo is early but i think most people who have a bfp would see a hint of a line at 9dpo. xxx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> im only 9dpo so maybe there is still a small chance?
> They cant do my lap if i was pregnant as it done under general anathetic.
> have heard nothing about getting another date for it, have rang loads and heard nothing :( Its so frustrating!
> No one seems to care (not you guys :hugs:) how hard this is and that i just know something is wrong.
> hopefully something might happen in the next few months.....im dreading the 5th of july as thats when i had the m/c at 12 weeks.
> sorry i just felt like a rant, my gp(who is lovely) said after my lap she will start me on clomid. do you think she might just start me on it without the lap if i ask? xxx

have you tried taking vitamins? might sound like a long shot, but it's what i did this cycle. i started taking a b50 complex morning and night, 3000 UI of vitamin d (we don't get much natural sunlight), a combo of bee pollen, royal jelly, and propolis called queen's delight and a calcium supplement 1000mg the bee pollen, royal jelly combo is actaully supposed to help with endo. read it in an article. these are what i took that was different than other cycles. i noticed my opk was super positive this cycle. like darker than the control line. never happened to me in any of the cycle before. i kindof think i may have not had a strong enough ovulation before to sustain a pregnancy and the vitamins helped. maybe i was deficient in these vitamins.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> thanks!yeah good plan! i will say ......my friend Tina from america said......ha ha only joking. i will try that im seeing her when i get to day 3 of my cycle for more bloods so will ask her.
> i guess 9dpo is early but i think most people who have a bfp would see a hint of a line at 9dpo. xxx

lol! yeah, just tell her i said so, she'll go for it for sure. :)
the average implantation time is 8-10dpo in 80% of pregnancies so you may not have even implanted yet. remember faythe didn't get her bfp till 11dpo i think?


----------



## rooster100

thanks i might give that a shot. i do take vitamins every day but never heard of this royal jelly? can you get it in a health shop? xx


----------



## moter98

i don't know. i got it online on amazon. it's supposed to help with sperm and egg health also.


----------



## rooster100

just googled the royal jelly and they have it in my local health food shop, will be taking a trip over there soon! xx


----------



## moter98

1) Women with endometriosis who have been unable to get pregnant may have a more successful outcome by taking bee propolis, according to a preliminary study in Fertility and Sterility

2) Women taking bee propolis had a significantly higher pregnancy rate than those taking the placebo. The number of women who became pregnant in the treatment and placebo groups was 60 and 20%, respectively. No adverse effects were reported by the women taking bee propolis.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> just googled the royal jelly and they have it in my local health food shop, will be taking a trip over there soon! xx

do they have bee propolis and bee pollen also? mine was a combo supplement, but i really think you will want the bee propolis and bee pollen also. i posted above about the propolis.


----------



## rooster100

i dont know but i will write that down and head to the natural therapy shop and find out! thanks! 
how many days post ov are you moter? did you test again today? xx


pinky are you still with us? x


----------



## moter98

i'm a big believer in the bee products if you haven't noticed lol! studies have proven it helps infertility AND it's all natural and safe to take. 
i am 15dpo and yep tested again. tests look the same. i've ordered 2 of those conception indicator tests and waiting on that. i'm hoping to take one this week and next and get a 2-3 this week and a 3+ next week. then i think i will start to relax......a little bit.


----------



## rooster100

well that test you showed yesterday was lovely and dark and so its still very exciting! xx


----------



## moter98

yeah, it is still nice and dark. :)


----------



## rooster100

Your so lucky, keep looking at those two lovely lines! I keep looking to find a line on my bfn and it's white as snow :cry: x


----------



## moter98

:(. I am really really hoping you get that second line soon. How much does one person have to go through to get a baby? Hurry up already bfp!!


----------



## rooster100

Got another bfn this morning. Will never test this early again! At least I have learnt my lesson. Started to feel periody straight after testing. It's like my body saying did you really think you could be you fool!! Hope I am more fertile the next few months! X


----------



## moter98

Sorry rooster. Those bfn's suck. Shoo AF!


----------



## rooster100

I know it's coming now and I feel like a fool in front of you girls for being so convinced it would happen again :( 
Hope yr ok today Moter! Hope baby is letting you rest faythe xx


----------



## moter98

Don't feel like a fool! We've been there too. It just plain sucks. Sorry you think AF is coming. I'm still hoping she doesn't


----------



## rooster100

Thanks Moter! Hope all is well with you and tiny bump? X


----------



## moter98

so far so good. it's a waiting game. more stressful than i thought it would be


----------



## Faythe

Evening ladies. 

Hope you're all well :hugs:


----------



## moter98

tired here. aden would not take a nap today so no break from him. he is not a happy camper today. :(


----------



## moter98

he's getting tired now. he's laying on me and doesn't even want to play.


----------



## rooster100

Hi faythe. Feeling very periody. Think my little heart has broken! :( I'm hoping next month will be my month. You had one af in between yr chemical and pregnancy Moter? X


----------



## Faythe

Huge hugs to both of you :hugs:

xxx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi faythe. Feeling very periody. Think my little heart has broken! :( I'm hoping next month will be my month. You had one af in between yr chemical and pregnancy Moter? X

Yes I did. Had the loss bleeding and then regular AF.


----------



## moter98

Any new bits you got faythe?


----------



## Faythe

New bits?


----------



## moter98

Baby stuff? Did I use the wrong word?


----------



## Faythe

Oh no, not at all! Sorry am not with it this evening.

Not since that nappy I showed you. I really want the cornish crab babygrow by Frugi. Might have to ask Chris nicely!


----------



## moter98

:) can't wait to start the baby clothes shopping. Unless its a boy cause we will already have everything except shoes and socks. And if this baby has clubfoot too and is a boy we really wouldn't need to buy any clothes.


----------



## Faythe

Saves you some money! :D


----------



## moter98

A lot! Even if it's a girl I still have some unisex clothes already saved from when Aden was born so I'm not really starting from scratch. Though if it is a girl DH is gonna have to take away the credit cards...........


----------



## rooster100

I just stared at a negative test for so long I started to see a second line then I blinked and it was gone! It's really not there :( think I might even get af a little early as the cramps are pretty bad now! X


----------



## moter98

Aww rooster. Hang in there. How bad are cramps? Like you need a heating pad bad or just enough to be bothersome? I've had cramps since early last week. Feel just like AF only not incredibly painful.


----------



## rooster100

They are just pre af cramp (not too strong pains) figured if I have no bfp at 10dpo then I'm out. Most people would have a hint of a line by now. Thanks anyway :hugs: x


----------



## moter98

No by 12-13dpo a hint of a line since 80% implant on days 8-10dpo, then takes another 2-3 days to turn hpt positive. It all depends on when implantation happened


----------



## moter98

Don't give up quite yet, you are only 10dpo!


----------



## rooster100

Thanks Moter. Maybe there is still a tiny chance! Thanks for being so supportive I rely need to shut up as this is such an exciting time for you! Xx


----------



## moter98

No no no! Keep talking. That's what this thread is for. :) you can always say whatever you want here. I have high hopes your bfp is coming soon. Hey, third times a charm. :)


----------



## Faythe

Keep positive Rooster :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Morning all! Well, it's morning for me. Slept really good again last night. Yet still tired. I think it's the dreary day outside. Its been raining off and on all morning.


----------



## rooster100

It's pouring rain here too Moter! And it's summer! I feel very much like af is going to come early :( working today so will keep my mind off it. Won't test unless by any crazy chance af does not show by mon pm then I will test again. 
Again girls thanks for the support, u really are my rock xxx


----------



## moter98

Yeah what the heck is with all this rain in summertime? We have sure been having odd weather the last few years.
Are you 11dpo today? When does AF normally show, like how long is your lp?


----------



## moter98

I got my saliva progesterone results from the private company I used at 6dpo this cycle. They do not know I am pregnant. They said my levels are low and I should see a dr! If my levels are low for a non pregnant person I am scared what that means for a pregnant person. I have called my clinic and told then my results and am waiting to hear back if they will give me a blood test. I am freakin out


----------



## Faythe

Hun, progesterone here in the UK isn't usually tested until 7dpo or after. A day could make a huge difference. Plus you might not have been exactly 6dpo :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Yes I was. I chart! This specific test said collect on 5,6, or 7 dpo. I can't help but worry. I need a blood test to get a 100% accurate number.


----------



## Faythe

Don't worry - look how far you've got so far and dark lines. Plus, you can take a cream/supplement if it is low.

When will you find out?


----------



## moter98

As long as they catch it in time. I dont know for sure if they really are low an how accurate a saliva test is but it alarms me enough to want a blood test. After all my first blood test in my non pregnant cycle was low. If I can get the test today it's possible I would find out results by Monday or Tuesday. From what I gather hcg can increase just fine but if profesterone is low you will eventually miscarry. Oh please please let it be fine or catch it in time. I should have requested this test right away


----------



## Faythe

:hugs:


----------



## moter98

Ok I've come to the conclusion that it can't be right because that level indicates no ovulation. I know I ovulated cause i'm pregnant. 5+ means ovulation and my number came back at .73. That would mean no way i could have even ovulated if it was correct. I am so confused. Wish I wouldn't have done that stupid test now


----------



## Faythe

It's totally wrong lol.

I bet the levels are fab!


----------



## moter98

So confusing! It just can't be right. It's not a logical number to have even since I am pretttty sure I ovulated. I still want the blood test for my own piece of mind. Sorry for the freak out there. If its not obvious, I am really really paranoid about another loss.


----------



## moter98

Dr had approve the progesterone test. I go after work. Results will likely take till early next week


----------



## Faythe

Don't fret hunny, all will be fine. We know you ovulated for sure :hugs:


----------



## moter98

I'll stop worrying if results come back normal


----------



## rooster100

Hope everything ok Moter! I thought if you had low progesterone levels it was harder to er pregnant but once you were pregnant it's ok? 
I'm 11dpo today. Af always hits between day 26-28. Normally day28! I tested last month as af hadn't hit by day 28 evening! Xx


----------



## moter98

No you can have great hcg levels but low progesterone levels. Means that without progesterone supplements or being caught too late you will miscarry.


----------



## moter98

Hope AF stays away for you rooster


----------



## rooster100

Will you be able to get it tested today? X


----------



## moter98

I go in an hour. Last time results took 4 days to get because they had to send it out


----------



## rooster100

Well good yr getting it checked. I have a good feeling about you. Try not to worry to much x


----------



## moter98

Haha! That's all I will be doing


----------



## rooster100

Did you get the test done yet Moter? X


----------



## moter98

yes it's done. won't reach the place they run the test till 3 or 4pm tomorrow lab tech said. she said the earlies i could get results is sat, though i thought clinic was closed on sat. i do have feature through my clinic online called mychart. i able to access my lab results once they put them in the system, but it says it can take up to 4 days after results are entered to show up there. i'll be checking that like every hour i'm sure.


----------



## rooster100

Fingers crossed for you and I really hope they put the results up Saturday! 

Where is pinky! You need to come back! X


----------



## moter98

Thanks

Yeah pinky. Miss you


----------



## Faythe

Let us know as soon as you do! :hugs:

25 weeks today wooo :yipee:


----------



## Tryingmybest

Motor I'm sure everything is good. It should be! I agree with what faythe said, I'm not sure about these numbers and stuff. 

Rooster, how are things,

faythe 25 weeks my god! it's like we only found out the other day.


----------



## Faythe

I know! How quick has it gone?! x


----------



## rooster100

It feels real quick for me but has it been quick for you faythe? I know the first part of pregnancy feels like it will go on forever! 
Trying I'm ok thanks. Just waiting for af to hit again! How are you? Any news? 
Moter....morning! I hope you have yr results ASAP so you can relax and enjoy yr pregancy! Xx


----------



## Faythe

The first few weeks dragged but now it is flying by. Totally insane. 

How are you doing hun?

xx


----------



## moter98

25 weeks?! Baby bump pics please!


----------



## moter98

I'm banishing AF with my AF banishing wand rooster


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> Motor I'm sure everything is good. It should be! I agree with what faythe said, I'm not sure about these numbers and stuff.
> 
> Rooster, how are things,
> 
> faythe 25 weeks my god! it's like we only found out the other day.

Thanks. All my fingers and toes are crossed.


----------



## Faythe

Eeeek, might do one later :blush:


----------



## rooster100

Yeah we want pics! You know faythe when you have the baby yr still not aloud to leave us!
Thanks Moter I wish there was a wond! I am cramping badly now! I know af will be here soon. At least I've come to terms with it :( x


----------



## Faythe

I'll get pictures when Chris gets home xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Yeah we want pics! You know faythe when you have the baby yr still not aloud to leave us!
> Thanks Moter I wish there was a wond! I am cramping badly now! I know af will be here soon. At least I've come to terms with it :( x

Even if it is AF you are still more fertile yet. Just attack dh all cycle!


----------



## rooster100

I will try and attack DH! Kind of losing interest in doing it so much, especially work my job in just exhausted alot of the time xx


----------



## moter98

I hear ya there! Eod should do it


----------



## rooster100

Moter I take it you didn't find out about the blood test? 
Faythe where is yr 25 week picture? 
Pinky where are you? Xx


----------



## moter98

No I didn't. But I emailed the company that I did the saliva test with and they basically said not to be concerned. That since implantation was probably just happening when I did the test and my rising hcg levels would go on to stimulate my ovaries to make more progestrrone I shouldn't worry. They said it does not indicate impending miscarriage and that I can do another test if I want. Makes me feel better. Hoping to get my blood results tomorrow


----------



## Faythe

I haven't done one today :blush:


----------



## moter98

Great news! I worried like a crazy lady for nothing. My progesterone is at 21, which according to google is normal for how far along I am.


----------



## Faythe

That's brilliant :D


----------



## moter98

so relieved. i'm gonna try to stop being so paranoid now.


----------



## rooster100

Ok time to relax now Moter can let it sink in! Yr pregnant and your going to have a second baby in 2013! Xx


----------



## Faythe

Wooooo :wohoo:


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Ok time to relax now Moter can let it sink in! Yr pregnant and your going to have a second baby in 2013! Xx

I'm really starting to believe it now! You are next!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

My brother guessed my news yesterday. We work together and I wouldn't lift the 50 pound boxes to put away. He said why aren't you helping you're pregnant aren't you. I didn't say anything and he said oh I get it you're not ready to tell yet.


----------



## Faythe

He's a smart cookie!


----------



## moter98

Lol I know!


----------



## rooster100

Just stuffed myself full of curry, feel I deserve it as I have terrible cramps today :( x
X


----------



## moter98

Boo for cramps 
:(


----------



## Faythe

hugs rooster :hugs:

xxx


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Very little action on here today! How is everyone? X


----------



## Faythe

Feeling meh, stupid stomach ache.


----------



## rooster100

Sorry to hear that! I can't imagine having tummy ache with a big baby sat on it! X


----------



## rooster100

Pinky are you around! Long time no hear! :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

hey rach

yep im here

ive been stalking


----------



## rooster100

Are you ok? Feels like years since you were on here last. Any news? Xx


----------



## Pinky32

im having a weird cycle - i was meant to ov last week but didnt see OH so thought i was out but ive been having glaring positive OPKs for the past 5 days and lots of ewcm

if i go by temp then ff says i ov'd last thurs but if ff goes by opk's and ewcm then its today or tomoz


----------



## rooster100

Interesting...and will you be seeing OH in he next few days?


----------



## rooster100

Just had a sad thought, fathers day today. This time last year I was 7 weeks pregnant and I remember saying to DH....this time next year will be yr first fathers day. Well instead I've had 2 m/c and no sign of a baby. How shit life can be sometimes! I could cry thinking of that. Just hope next fathers day DH will be closer to being a daddy xx


----------



## Pinky32

depending if he can repair his car then possibly tomoz night


----------



## rooster100

Ok so you could be in the game still? Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Pinky32

i dont think so cos my temp is slowly rising

hpw are your cramps?


----------



## rooster100

My cramps are the same whenever I think that I have not cramped for a while i get a strong one, it's like my body warning me af is on its way x :cry:


----------



## Pinky32

dont think about them

fx af doesnt come for you


----------



## rooster100

I hope DH sees you very soon! 
Yeah would live not to come but I have a feeling she wil raise her ugly head! X


----------



## rooster100

Morning everyone. Well still no af for me. I'm 15 dpo and this is the latest af normally comes (I stopped testing at 11dpo) 
The only thing is....tmi..... Last night me and DH bd and I had alot of pinky cm and what he left in there.....sorry. Was thinking maybe af will be late after the chemical? This is cd 28 since the chemical. Should I give it a few more days, Moter did yr af come late after yr chemical? I'm still cramping but nothing too servere yet x


----------



## moter98

Ov came just a day later for me but my lp only lasted 11 days so I actually had a normal cycle length. How long is your lp normally?


----------



## rooster100

It's a max of 15 days which is today So I guess I will wait and see. I never go over 28 days and I'm day 28 today. Was thinking though the chemical might make it late by a day or two? X


----------



## moter98

What day did you ovulate? Yes it can delay ov thus making your cycle longer. What is your usual lp length? 
In my case, it took just a bit longer to ov, but my lp was shortened so my cycle was a regular length, even shorter than some previous cycles


----------



## rooster100

Well I Ovulated on the 3rd which was 13 days after the chemical. I always Ov on say 13 anyway so it was as if my body treated the chemical as af. So I'm 15dpo now, my lp is always 13-15 days. Normally 15 which I am today. I did have pink cm after bd yesterday but not af. So maybe I will see what happens over the next few days. Have very light cramps at the mo but I guess that could change. No symptons though. Xx


----------



## Tryingmybest

rooster I think this sounds somewhat exciting. I would be. 

My facebook isn't working and a mum at nursery miscarried today :(


----------



## rooster100

I'm too scared to test trying! Just have a horrible feeling im going to be in limbo land. Going to test at the end of the week if af hadn't shown but due to lack of symptoms and pink sporting last night I would say she will :( 
I'm so sorry to hear about the lady having a m/c that's just awful :hugs: x


----------



## moter98

I would think you can count this as a normal cycle then since you ov'd at the same time. FX for your bfp. :)


----------



## moter98

Pinky, how did your dr appt go for your arm? Are they going to fix it?


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> I would think you can count this as a normal cycle then since you ov'd at the same time. FX for your bfp. :)

Thats what I was thinking. Think I will give it a few days though just to see if maybe it has messed things up a little x


----------



## rooster100

Actually feeling more like af will hit every minute. Trying not to think about it! How are you today Moter? Xx


----------



## rooster100

Oh yeah and happy 5 weeks!! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

im waiting for a CT scan date as they dont think theres enough bone holding the metal plate in place - if its ok then i have to give it another 6 months to heal - if not enough bone then i need a 3rd operation to replace the metal plate and do a bone graft from my hip

he gave me a massive steroid injection again in the shoulder which was agony and ive had 2 acupunture appts to help ease the pain - 3rd appt on thurs


----------



## moter98

The day is over half over and no AF yet so thats a good sign :)

I'm good thanks. Had a busy weekend. Wedding and all over yesterday seeing family and spending time with dh for fathers day. Yes 5 weeks today. Longest I've made it this time around :)

We told our parents yesterday. I figured my brother wouldn't keep it secret much longer so may as well or they would be hurt I didn't tell then myself. They didn't seem too excited so they may have already knew. mil had the proper reaction though so that was fun


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> im waiting for a CT scan date as they dont think theres enough bone holding the metal plate in place - if its ok then i have to give it another 6 months to heal - if not enough bone then i need a 3rd operation to replace the metal plate and do a bone graft from my hip
> 
> he gave me a massive steroid injection again in the shoulder which was agony and ive had 2 acupunture appts to help ease the pain - 3rd appt on thurs

You mean if there is enough bone they will leave it for 6 more months?


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> The day is over half over and no AF yet so thats a good sign :)
> 
> I'm good thanks. Had a busy weekend. Wedding and all over yesterday seeing family and spending time with dh for fathers day. Yes 5 weeks today. Longest I've made it this time around :)
> 
> We told our parents yesterday. I figured my brother wouldn't keep it secret much longer so may as well or they would be hurt I didn't tell then myself. They didn't seem too excited so they may have already knew. mil had the proper reaction though so that was fun

oooh US has fathers day the same as us

makes it more official telling pple :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im waiting for a CT scan date as they dont think theres enough bone holding the metal plate in place - if its ok then i have to give it another 6 months to heal - if not enough bone then i need a 3rd operation to replace the metal plate and do a bone graft from my hip
> 
> he gave me a massive steroid injection again in the shoulder which was agony and ive had 2 acupunture appts to help ease the pain - 3rd appt on thurs
> 
> You mean if there is enough bone they will leave it for 6 more months?Click to expand...

yes if theres enough bone then leave it to heal itself for another 6 months but all the xrays are showing not enough bone

when i had my accident i shattered the bone so they used as much as they could hoping that it would regrow itself but in a year it hasnt grown at all


----------



## moter98

I hope you get it all fixed up soon. This is enough pain to endure already! Can they give you a cortisone shot to at least help with the pain till they can fix it?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> The day is over half over and no AF yet so thats a good sign :)
> 
> I'm good thanks. Had a busy weekend. Wedding and all over yesterday seeing family and spending time with dh for fathers day. Yes 5 weeks today. Longest I've made it this time around :)
> 
> We told our parents yesterday. I figured my brother wouldn't keep it secret much longer so may as well or they would be hurt I didn't tell then myself. They didn't seem too excited so they may have already knew. mil had the proper reaction though so that was fun
> 
> oooh US has fathers day the same as us
> 
> makes it more official telling pple :thumbup:Click to expand...

It felt weird not telling them. We work together an see each other all the time. I just couldn't not tell them I guess


----------



## Pinky32

thats why they gave me the steroid shot - to try to ease pain plus the acupuncture


----------



## moter98

Oh! Ok. Didn't know that was a pain reliever. Hope it works


----------



## Pinky32

yeah they inject it deep down in the muscle - its helped a bit but not completely


----------



## rooster100

Yes I am halfway through today! Your always good at cheering me up Moter! Xx


----------



## rooster100

So sorry to hear about all that trouble yr having with yr arm pinky. Its awful the affect one accident can have on yr life! Xx


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> yeah they inject it deep down in the muscle - its helped a bit but not completely

That must have been a long needle....shudders


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Yes I am halfway through today! Your always good at cheering me up Moter! Xx

PMA! Woohoo :)


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, getting some light brown cm now, very small amount. So I guess af will show :( just want it to hurry up as I really don't want my cycles longer then 28 days! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

nooooooooooo plug it up


----------



## rooster100

I wish I could plug it up! No cramping though for a while which is a little different for me! Did you get to see oh? Xx


----------



## Pinky32

my fingers are tightly crossed for you

im due to speak to him in about 20 mins to see if his car is fixed - IF i see him it wont be until about 10.30pm after footy


----------



## moter98

Noooooooooo


----------



## Faythe

Argh sorry Rooster :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

It's a bad sign isn't it? No cramps at all. Not testing though. I'm going to play it out day by day. If u hadn't had a chemical last month I would be excited by now but I have read about chemicals messing up peoples cycles! Xx


----------



## Faythe

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## moter98

It shouldn't mess it up too much. By days not weeks if at all


----------



## rooster100

Ok well I'm going to stay postive and say Im not out until af hits! I've tried to be postive all cycle and I'm not going to stop now! If af does hit then my doc wants to see me for more blood tests on day 3 and I was going to ask her about starting clomid. So it's postive either way :) xx


----------



## Faythe

Keep smiling!!! :D


----------



## rooster100

I will faythe :hugs: x


----------



## moter98

Clomid would help I bet! Did you know you have a higher chance of multiples with Clomid? It stimulates ovaries to make a nice healthy egg and sometimes it makes more than one! :)


----------



## rooster100

Well af is hitting, started more red spotting. Will hopefully be here by tomorrow, I'm off thurs and that will be day 3 so will book my doc appoint for then. Took a test just to be sure and it's a bfn. So the dream is over again :( quite upset but need to move on xx
Hopefully the clomid will help, hopefully she will start me in it! Xx


----------



## Faythe

I'd be terrified with multiples.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Well af is hitting, started more red spotting. Will hopefully be here by tomorrow, I'm off thurs and that will be day 3 so will book my doc appoint for then. Took a test just to be sure and it's a bfn. So the dream is over again :( quite upset but need to move on xx
> Hopefully the clomid will help, hopefully she will start me in it! Xx

So sorry AF came :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I'd be terrified with multiples.

My brothers having 3 and only scares cause of the early births. Otherwise they are really excited for 3. I just couldn't imagine how I would ever take care of 3. I do majority of child care on my own including getting up in middle of night with crying baby/ now 2 year old. I think I would have a breakdown if I had to do that with 3 at once


----------



## rooster100

Well af is in full flow :( should be getting my lap done in either aug or sept though which is great! Very painful af just for the extra kick in the teeth! X


----------



## Faythe

Oh honey, I am so sorry :hugs:

Wish I could give you a real hug. Hopefully the lap will help

xxx


----------



## moter98

:hugs: rooster


----------



## Faythe

Hey Tina.


----------



## moter98

hi faythe. how goes the baby planning? are you having a baby shower?


----------



## Faythe

Noooo lol. I'm far too shy for one :blush:

How's you?


----------



## moter98

oh but they are so fun! and helpful to lessen the financial burden of a first time baby. you should have one! my friend and mil did them for me so i actually had 2. one with my friends and one with my dh's family. it helped us very much at a time when money was tight and it really was a good time. if you are uncomfortable opening gifts in front of everyone you can tell all the kids there to open them for you. thet love that kind of thing anyway.

good here. just waiting for time to speed up so i can confirm all is well with baby


----------



## Faythe

I'm a bit peeved with seller I ordered a custom nappy from. I paid for it on the 19th of May, and was told 3-4 weeks. Not had an update, so today brief look on the calendar and I thought it had been 5 weeks. It's actually been 4 weeks 4 days, but that's besides the point and is approaching 5 weeks (will be 5 weeks this Friday) anyway.

So I sent a polite email just asking where we were at because of the length of time and no communication.

Got an email back saying sorry for the delay and it was going out on Friday. Fair enough I thought and I replied to say thank you.

Then got a reply saying I'd said I wasn't in a rush anyway, and it's only been 4 weeks today since I paid.

Um, that's not really a polite thing to say with someone who has paid you money to make something, is it? 

OK, I have 14 weeks to go but when it goes over the timescale with no feedback to let me know if it's almost finished, when it's going out or even a message to say it's delayed, then of course I am going to email and ask what's going on, because for all I know it could have been posted out and be lost.

Not very impressed to say the least :(


----------



## moter98

Something similar happened to me when I was pregnant with Aden. Only it took them 3 months to deliver! As far as I'm concerned, if they take your money they should at least be keeping in contact with you about the status of your order


----------



## Faythe

Exactly. And not make smart arse comments back to you when you've asked a perfectly polite question.

Really peeved tbh.

I just sent her an email back saying in it 'not to be pedantic or anything but it's actually 4 weeks 4 days'

I've paid for a service, I don't expect smart arse comments.


----------



## Tryingmybest

aww sorry Rooster, that's so shit :(


----------



## Tryingmybest

faythe, you know how I feel about this ebay/buying/selling from people, I can't stand it. People are shits.


----------



## Faythe

People suck Rooster.

Wouldn't have minded if I'd sent her a crappy email or what ever, but I didn't.


----------



## Tryingmybest

morning. My facebook still won't work. Can't comment or like anything.


----------



## moter98

Weird! I suddenly stopped getting email notifications awhile back. Now sometimes I get them sometimes I don't. And if course there is no customer service to help you


----------



## Faythe

Beat it with a stick.


----------



## moter98

Lol! I think if we did that there would be no fb at all


----------



## Faythe

Ah but think of the peace lol


----------



## moter98

Lol. True. And it sure would feel good at the time


----------



## Faythe

I think if FB was gone, alot of people wouldn't know what to do with themselves lol


----------



## moter98

You are right! Nobody would understand that they could just pick up the phone and call someone or even make plans to see them in person. It is said that the younger generation lack social skills because of all this fb and texting. Nothing needs to be done in person anymore. Makes sense. A lot of the time, and me and dh are guilty if it too, you can be in the same room yet not connected because of technology. Being on the Internet or texting, checking emails.


----------



## Faythe

Chris and I talk like normal people. Only time we text is when he is at work.

I have to admit to making plans via FB, as it is often easier to get a reply from some people than texting/calling.


----------



## moter98

Yeah me and dh do too. I meant texting other people while in same room together. Though we do text each other when in different areas of the house. Easier than getting up and walking up or down a couple flight of stairs........or lazier, lol!


----------



## moter98

I have a wee dilemma I need opinions on. I am personal attendant in my cousins wedding and have been invited to the bachelorette party. It is going to be a dinner cruise from afternoon to evening, then the bars all night then stay in a hotel and party more. Since I can't drink and I'll be about 14 weeks pregnant the bar/drinking part will be very boring for me. Not to mention how tired I am all the time! Do you think it's ok to skip the bar part and leave early? I would be there for the first 5 or 6 hours of the festivities. I just don't want to inadvertely hurt the brides feelings by leaving early.


----------



## Faythe

I think that's more than acceptable hunny


----------



## moter98

Good. :) I detest being in bars while pregnant. I had to do that a few times when I was pregnant with Aden for parties being held there. It was so awful. People staring at the pregnant chick in a bar not to mention how annoying drunk people are when you're sober. Oh and there's no "droppin it like its hot" when you're pregnant lol!


----------



## Faythe

Haha I cannot stand drunk people.


----------



## moter98

Me either. Especially my dh, lol! He always says he's not drunk.....all the while slurring his words then passing out. :dohh:


----------



## Faythe

Haha. Chris isn't a big drinker really. Only seen him drunk twice.


----------



## moter98

Wish my dh wasn't. He drinks almost daily, though it's usually just a couple beers after work or a beer before dinner. But when we go to weddings with free booze or any sort of gathering he drinks a lot more. He says it keeps him sane from the stress of work and his wife and child lol!


----------



## Faythe

Cheeky bugger. You ought to tell him it's not good for his health!


----------



## moter98

I have told him and told him. He says if not for beer he wouldn't be here at all cause his wife and kid would have driven him insane by now lol! Believe it or not, he actually tamed his drinking way down since we met. I'm hoping it will get even less as he gets older. Me, I haven't even had so much as a drop of alcohol for like 6 months now. I don't see what the big deal is in needing to drink it.


----------



## Faythe

Me either - makes you feel rough, especially as you get older.


----------



## moter98

I know! Last time I drank I was useless all day


----------



## Faythe

Blah, I'm such a whingy whiner :haha: There's a thread in GS about body of a woman 2012, so I posted my pics from last year when I was lifting and suprise suprise, no one comments. This always happens to me on here in any picture thread - all the while everyone gets told how fab they look. Now don't get me wrong I am not looking for an ego boost because I worked hard for my body prior to pregnancy and know it looked good, but seriously? What's the deal with that?


----------



## moter98

Maybe no one has seen it yet?


----------



## Faythe

Oh, they have lol.

It's OK, I'm used to being ignored :haha:


----------



## moter98

:cry:
Maybe they are just jealous


----------



## Faythe

I doubt it. It's just laughable really. I suppose I'm not really 'in' with all the girls in there so that's probably why.

Ignore me, I'm in a whinging kinda mood this evening. Would just be nice to be acknowledged sometimes is all.


----------



## moter98

Yeah I hear ya. You worked hard to get that body. Some acknowledgement would have been nice. I'm hoping to someday look like that. Hopefully I will have that discipline. I was so close to the body I want. About 5 lbs off. I just couldn't tighten up the clean eating long enough to get there. It's really hard to do! If its any consolation I think you look great! It's how most of us aspire to look.


----------



## Faythe

I don't mean acknowledged for the pictures, but just that I do exist lol. I get frustrated sometimes when my posts get overlooked and ignored :haha:

Your figure is great you crazy lady!!! Can't wait to get mine back next year :D


----------



## moter98

Oh I see! Yeah a lot of my posts have never been answered either.

I want the flat belly. Harder to do after a baby but not impossible. I'm gonna get there after this baby. And I'm gonna stick to clean eating through the whole pregnancy so I can bounce back quicker. Took me 6 months to lose the weight the first time. Hoping to lose it in four months this time. But even if I don't won't beat myself up about it. Ive seen posts about clean eaters and losing baby weight really fast afterwards so I'm hopeful it will happen for me too. And, I already can't wait to get back to Jillian's DVD's. I really love them but am too scared to do them now because of all the jumping.


----------



## Faythe

I've not done any of my JM DVD's at all because of all the jumping, ouchies!!


----------



## moter98

I have this paranoid feeling that if I jump it will make baby dislodge.


----------



## Faythe

I know what you mean :hugs:

Eeek 5 weeks 2 days, go sticky bubba :wohoo:


----------



## moter98

I just wish i had some confirmation everythings ok. Driving me crazy here


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, I'm having the worst af ever. Have a terrible migrane and I'm changing my super strength tampon every hour. Sorry tmi but it's so heavy with huge clots. Is it something to do with the chemical? 
Moter eveything will be ok, I understand yr Parinoya! You have done it before you can do it again xX


----------



## moter98

How long have you had the heavy bleeding? Kinda sounds like you could have had some leftover tissue yet that is releasing now. If you feel faint at all though you should go to the dr or ER and let them know you had a chemical. That did not happen to me with either chemical. The first one though I bled off and on for 3 1/2 weeks with a bleed like you describe at the very end. The heavy bleeding only lasted for about 6 hours for me


----------



## Faythe

But look how far you've come Tina!!

Could well be Rooster. Hope you're not in too much pain

xxx


----------



## moter98

Thanks girls. Yep I've made it so far. I was not paranoid like this the first time around. Hard to shake it!


----------



## Faythe

That thing I posted yesterday about my nappy order not being completed in time and the sellers snipey email back - making me so cross. It's not even been started and we're approaching the 5 week mark on Friday


----------



## moter98

what did they respond back after you emailed about their snarky comment?


----------



## Faythe

This was her reply after I replied to her snarky message:

will be with u saturday then i send first class. I do try to keep people updated but had messages and wall posts left right and centre its hard to keep track, plus i dont go on comp much and cant see messages on my mobile only wall posts. again sorry for the delay x

- This was sent from her sellers page. But I do see her around quite alot in the other FB groups on her personal account so the bit above about not going on PC much isn't entirely true....


----------



## moter98

well, at least she apologized. im guessing she put you towards the bottom of her to do list.


----------



## rooster100

Thanks girls, I'm ok. Don't feel faint or anything, just rotten. Hopefully I'm getting a good clear out ready for the next little baby :) x


----------



## moter98

tbh, it sounds like a good thing to me. doesn't seem so right now, but if all the "junk" gets cleared out, then baby can come soon after. :)


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> well, at least she apologized. im guessing she put you towards the bottom of her to do list.

There's been more since that message.

It's not so much the message but the public outburts in one of the fb groups I use, having a hissy fit over someone opening a PP dispute as it's been 7 weeks since they placed their order. And then her mentioning others chasing her up, when really, she should have taken an hour out to message who ever she's taken money from and give them an update.


----------



## moter98

Sounds like less griping on fb and more working is in order. 7 weeks is a really long time to wait for an order


----------



## Faythe

Exactly.

She promised yesterday my order would be posted this Friday, but given it's not done, it's unlikely.

If not contact or post over the weekend then I'll open a dispute on Monday for my money back.


----------



## moter98

I wouldn't wait around any longer either. She doesn't sound very reliable.


----------



## moter98

Why am i so hungry lately? All I do is eat!


----------



## Faythe

Annoyed me that all these women were sticking up for her, yet if it had been any other WAHM they would all be jumping on the bandwagon.

Don't give a timescale and not deliver. Simple as that. Especially when a lady who most likely gets more orders is able to turn my order around in 3 weeks, including posting from America.


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Why am i so hungry lately? All I do is eat!

Feed that baby! :D :D

Explains why I've gone from a svelte size 8/10 to how I am now :blush:


----------



## moter98

i'm trying to be a little careful this time around, but the hunger is pretty strong. at least i'm making better food choices this time. everything i eat is clean. last time i ate a lot of greasy fast food and chips, things like that....oh and strawberry cheesecake muffins from the gas station every morning, lol!


----------



## Forrest

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Faythe

Forrest said:


> Sorry for your loss.

Sorry, who is your post for? :wacko:


----------



## moter98

morning all! how is everyone?
rooster, how did your appt go yesterday? what did dr say? can you get the clomid?

faythe, how's shrimpette doing? kicking up a storm i bet.

trying, you feeling better? i found you on fb. at least i think i did. that was you, right?

pinkyyyyyyyyyyy, how are you? hoping that elbow gets fixed really soon.


----------



## rooster100

How are you Moter? I'm going to get my lap in August or sep so will hold off til then. Still going to see a f/s in July. So fingers crossed xx


----------



## moter98

Hope you get your bfp this cycle and won't have to do all that :)

I'm good. Me a dh are spending the weekend together at a resort. On our way now :)


----------



## Faythe

Have a fab time Tina! I'm all good thanks and so is Shrimpette. 26 weeks today :yipee:

How are you feeling now Rooster? Hope the cramps have eased off :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Yay for 26 weeks! Time has flown.


----------



## Faythe

It's insane :D


----------



## moter98

I can't wait for a newborn. They are so tiny and cuddly


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, just reading up on why people should try and concieve in their 20's it's so depressing! Wonder why I left it so late sometimes! I really hope the f/s takes me seriously and try's to help there and then! Sometimes it feels like your hitting a brick wall trying to tell people how tough this is. X


----------



## moter98

More people are having kids later in life now! I didn't even meet dh till I was like 27. Married at 29 almost 30. While it makes it harder it can be done! Try not to beat yourself up about your age. You are still very young!!


----------



## Faythe

:hugs: Rooster.

Don't beat yourself up hun.

xx


----------



## moter98

This trip hasn't been very great. Our room is above the bar that plays music till midnight. Which we can hear. Every. Single. Beat. The staircase to the bar is right next to our door too so we have all the drunk people coming an going. A lot of them like to hang out in the hall outside our room and have whole conversations. One guy last night kept woohoo'ing and I about came out of our room with a chair. So I was so tired today I couldn't even have a good time. Now it's the same thing as last night. I've got to sit up exhausted and wait for the band to stop playing and all the drunk people to pass out before I can finally get some sleep. Worst mini vacation ever. Can't wait to get home.


----------



## moter98

It's 1:42 am and here
The drunk people stand outside our door in the hallway screaming at each other. Wtf? Worst vacation ever. I'm so tired!


----------



## Faythe

Oh no, that's awful.

You should make a complaint.


----------



## moter98

If they ask me if I enjoyed my stay when we check out I'm gonna flat out say no. If you are gonna have rooms above a bar why wouldn't you make the walls better soundproofed? I also haven't come across such rude guests before that would stand in a hallway screaming at each other and holding whole conversations. Rediculous. To top it off I had a horrible dream. I dreamed I got a beta and progesterone test and they both came back low. I literally woke up crying and had to go check. The good news is at least it was just a dream.


----------



## moter98

I did sort of make a complaint. While I was up all night waiting for everyone to shut up I did my review for this place on tripadvisor. Needless to say, it wasn't a glowing review.


----------



## Faythe

You'd think they'd control rowdy guests.

How you feeling?


----------



## rooster100

Hope you got a rest in the end Moter? Sounds crap! So annoying when people keep you up all night. You just want to go out there and kill them! Xx


----------



## Faythe

Hey Rooster!

How you feeling?

xxx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hope you got a rest in the end Moter? Sounds crap! So annoying when people keep you up all night. You just want to go out there and kill them! Xx

Not much rest. Can't wait to sleep tonight in my own bed


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> You'd think they'd control rowdy guests.
> 
> How you feeling?

Tired, lol! Otherwise fine.


----------



## moter98

How are you faythe?

Rooster?


Pinky, hope you're ok.


----------



## moter98

How are you faythe?

Rooster?


Pinky, hope you're ok.


----------



## Faythe

I'm good. Very tired especially after walking around town today and climbing 4 flights of stairs.


----------



## moter98

It's gets hard walking stairs when you get a belly. We're you huffing and puffing? I would breathe so heavy just lying down my husband would tell me not to breathe so loud lol!


----------



## Faythe

I was by the time we got to the top lol. Was a killer!


----------



## moter98

They should make ramps for pregnant women :)


----------



## Faythe

Ah if only. Bloody multi storey car parks!


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! That's a lot of stairs


----------



## Faythe

It is! Chris was a bit out of breath too but he doesn't have an excuse :rofl:


----------



## moter98

Lol! Maybe its sympathy pains. :)


----------



## Faythe

Haha quite possibly.

Got a lovely new top today :D


----------



## moter98

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0458.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Haha quite possibly.
> 
> Got a lovely new top today :D

Pic!


----------



## Faythe

Woooo :wohoo:

Your rainbow baby :D


----------



## Faythe

This is the top. I'll have to get a pic of me wearing it once my phone is charged

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-long-sleeve-nursing-top-blue/s0007833/type-s/


----------



## moter98

:happydance: I'm feeling loads better about it now. This must be my sticky or something would have happened by now.


----------



## moter98

it doesn't bring me to the top. just the us version of the website.


----------



## Faythe

Oh pants lol. I'll take a pic tomorrow then :haha:


----------



## rooster100

oh my god your tests is great! that means yr hcg is rising well! congrats again!
makes me a little sad seeing it, that was the same as when i took my test when i got my first bfp.
Having a very tearful few days, i was thinking to myself that this time last year i had no idea that i was going to m/c and just how much it was going to mess my life up. i lost the baby on the 5th of july and im dreading that date! cant wait to see the f/s though! just hope i really like her.....you know the way you have to really bond with those kind of people?
sorry for the rant, have good and bad days.
the top is lovely faythe xxx


----------



## Faythe

Hun, NEVER apologise :hugs:

I can't imagine how you must be feeling and how tough this journey has been for you. But I do know that you are a strong lady and you will get through this.

We love you :hugs:

xx


----------



## moter98

oh rooster. i'm so sorry! didn't mean to make you feel bad. 
my first one will be july 18th. the day is burned in my brain no matter how much i try to forget it. 
i really hope your FS can get things sorted for you quickly and your sticky bean is soon to arrive.


----------



## rooster100

Faythe said:


> Hun, NEVER apologise :hugs:
> 
> I can't imagine how you must be feeling and how tough this journey has been for you. But I do know that you are a strong lady and you will get through this.
> 
> We love you :hugs:
> 
> xx

thanks faythe, you nearly amde me cry just by what you said! :cry:
I must have crazy hormones at the mo, also only just finished work and started at 7am this morning so im off to bed! 
:happydance: so happy about yr test moter!:cloud9:


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> oh rooster. i'm so sorry! didn't mean to make you feel bad.
> my first one will be july 18th. the day is burned in my brain no matter how much i try to forget it.
> i really hope your FS can get things sorted for you quickly and your sticky bean is soon to arrive.

as soon as i sent that message i realised it might make u feel bad! i didnt mean that, im honestly delighted for you and im so happy that its going well. I see those tests alot on here so im used to it, think im just ultra sensitive because of the time of year! :-({|= xxx


----------



## moter98

hoping to see yours posted here very soon.


----------



## Tryingmybest

aww motor. Lovely to see 3+ how cool is that.

Rooster (((())))

I'm in hiding sorry girls


----------



## moter98

how are you trying?


----------



## Faythe

Hope you have a good and refreshing sleep, Rooster. Thinking of you :hugs:

xxx


----------



## moter98

Morning all! So happy to be back home after our "relaxing" trip. Finally got a solid block of sleep in my comfy bed and quiet room. Got the next two days off too. It's a good day. :)


----------



## Faythe

Yay for good sleep and happy 6 weeks!


----------



## moter98

Eek!


----------



## rooster100

Happy 6 weeks :hugs: 
Happy 26 weeks faythe....Moter yr only 20 weeks behind her! Xx


----------



## moter98

Thanks :)

Hoping you are just a few weeks behind me!


----------



## moter98

I've been looking at the first tri boards and so many of those women have gotten their bfp's within 1-3 cycles! is it wrong that i'm still jealous about that? i can't help thinking they have no idea how hard the ttc process can be.


----------



## Faythe

I think it's normal to be a little jealous when it's taken us a while.

Saw Sarah lurking on this thread yesterday.


----------



## moter98

oh, i thought she closed her account?

there have been a few posters on there that literally just stopped the pill and got pregnant. it's so amazing to me still how it can sometimes happen so fast!

there's also a lot of scary posts over there. things i don't even want to know that can happen and make me more paranoid.


----------



## Faythe

Evidently not!

Yeah, avoid 1st tri.

It's full of sadness.


----------



## moter98

i just can't help myself it seems. but if i read anything bad i skip that one immediately. don't need that in my head too. 

i bought a baby monitor already. i hope that's not crazy. dh will probably think i am.


----------



## Faythe

Nah it's good to buy early and spread the cost :D


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Glad you got a good sleep in the end Moter! Hope you and the baby are ok faythe! Moter try not to worry, your going to have this little baby! As for me I have staring the bd-ing process as I'm 5 days til Ov! X


----------



## rooster100

Oh by the way Moter I know what you mean about being jelous about people getting bfps in 1-3 months of TTC.......get this....I get jelous at the thought of my friends accidently getting pregnant and they are not even TTC. A few of my friends have come off the pill for health reasons and are taking a few risks and I'm terrified they will get pregnant!! I'm actively trying to get one back on the pill! X


----------



## Faythe

Jump on your fella! :haha:


----------



## rooster100

I will, it's just getting abit Repetative now! I saw sarah is back on the other threads. I wonder how she is getting on? No one can stay away from bnb that long! Xx


----------



## Faythe

It does get that way sadly. You'll have your rainbow baby soon enough :hugs:

It was all a bit dramatic tbh. 

Xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls! Glad you got a good sleep in the end Moter! Hope you and the baby are ok faythe! Moter try not to worry, your going to have this little baby! As for me I have staring the bd-ing process as I'm 5 days til Ov! X

just attack, attack, attack dh everyday if you can, lol! that's what i did the cycle of my bfp. i was so tired after ov, but it worked. and just think, this could be it! you could be almost 2 weeks pregnant already. :flower:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Nah it's good to buy early and spread the cost :D

that's kinda what i'm trying to do. buy a few things every month so DH doesn't get one huge credit card bill one month. if i spread it out and buy less groceries every month, i can actually not be spending much more than usual. i know dh won't mind, but he's working so hard and i don't want him to have to deal with a huge unexpected bill one month.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Oh by the way Moter I know what you mean about being jelous about people getting bfps in 1-3 months of TTC.......get this....I get jelous at the thought of my friends accidently getting pregnant and they are not even TTC. A few of my friends have come off the pill for health reasons and are taking a few risks and I'm terrified they will get pregnant!! I'm actively trying to get one back on the pill! X

that's how a friend of mine got pregnant. she never took the pill and was never careful. i kept telling her to just get on the pill but she didn't want to pay for it. so she got pregnant instead. and the father has never seen his daughter once. he has 4 other kids already and only has to pay $75 a month in child support. so she ended up paying WAY more to take care of a child than what the pill would have cost. though of course she doesn't regret that because she loves her daughter very, very much.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> I will, it's just getting abit Repetative now! I saw sarah is back on the other threads. I wonder how she is getting on? No one can stay away from bnb that long! Xx

how long has it been for you ttc now? it does get repetitive doesn't it?


----------



## Faythe

Good plan batman.

I sold tonnes of junk to fund the stuff we got for baby


----------



## moter98

i don't have a whole lot to buy since i've got most from having aden, but there's a few things i will need. mostly bf stuff since i gave mine to a cousin. i didn't realize you aren't supposed to share that stuff cause it can cause infection so i will be buying all new again. and we will need a dresser. that will be a big purchase but hoping to find something on sale in the coming months. and if we are having a girl, i will be buying loads and loads of clothes, lol! this is probably crazy, but i already have a ton of diapers. when i was couponing, i was getting diapers for half price. there was a great deal that was going on all of last year, so i kept buying up diapers for future use, never imagining it would take so long to get pregnant. so we won't have to buy many diapers for new baby at least. that will save costs there and i'm hoping that bf works out this time


----------



## Faythe

Wow. I bet you have a mountain of them now? :haha:


----------



## moter98

lol! i do. i bought about 5 packs per size. i would have bought more, but i didn't want to have to waste them should baby grow out of them faster than aden. they don't have as great a deal this year anymore so i am glad i did buy so many when i had the chance.


----------



## Tryingmybest

I gave away all our stuff. 2 prams, heaps of clothes, toys the lot.


----------



## rooster100

Hi guys tmi alert! Today I have buckets loads of clear stretchy cm. it's like ultrasound jelly! It's gross. Can't remember having it before, due to Ov in 4 days time so no idea what it means. How is everyone today? X


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> I gave away all our stuff. 2 prams, heaps of clothes, toys the lot.

We're you not planning on more children at the time?


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi guys tmi alert! Today I have buckets loads of clear stretchy cm. it's like ultrasound jelly! It's gross. Can't remember having it before, due to Ov in 4 days time so no idea what it means. How is everyone today? X

Means your are in your fertile window. Nows the time to attack dh, lol! I had that same thing happen to me this cycle. Loads of it days before ov when I usually would have the watery stuff at that time. Maybe it's a good sign. :)


----------



## Faythe

It's a good sign! Get on your OH!

xx


----------



## moter98

Not feeling sick at all yet. I'm glad yet I'm not. I don't want to feel sick but it would make me less worrisome to feel sick if that makes sense


----------



## Tryingmybest

moter98 said:


> Tryingmybest said:
> 
> 
> I gave away all our stuff. 2 prams, heaps of clothes, toys the lot.
> 
> We're you not planning on more children at the time?Click to expand...

yes we were but I did it as a sacrifice and thought if I try to be selfless and think another baby out there might need a pram right now free, I might get lucky and get pregnant myself....


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! How are you all today? I've got a week off which I'm delighted about! Working so hard that I was too tired to bd! Got one in this morning though! So should be ok now! Should Ov on sunday. Xx


----------



## rooster100

Pinky are you still around!? I miss you! X


----------



## moter98

A whole week off sounds fun! What are your plans for your time off? Hope you catch that egg. :)

Good here. Been long work days for me this week. 10 hour days when I usually work 8. I've been going to sleep with Aden every night I'm so tired!


----------



## Faythe

Hello ladies!

xx


----------



## moter98

Hiya faythe :)


----------



## rooster100

Sounds like you need a break to Moter! I need to get on a plane to go away im just so scared! I need to get hypnotised before I go on a Holiday! 
I hope I catch the egg to have lots of EWCM. I just don't know how every month can go by and the little spermies can find the egg!? 
Hi faythe how are you? X


----------



## Faythe

I'm good. How are my lovely ladies? :D

xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Sounds like you need a break to Moter! I need to get on a plane to go away im just so scared! I need to get hypnotised before I go on a Holiday!
> I hope I catch the egg to have lots of EWCM. I just don't know how every month can go by and the little spermies can find the egg!?
> Hi faythe how are you? X

I don't like planes either and it doesn't help going with dh who is teasing me the whole time saying, oh what is that?! The plane is rocking, we're gonna crash! 

I hear ya on how can so many months go by and it not happen. I still don't understand it myself.


----------



## moter98

Good here. :) I had the weirdest thing happen the other day. I bring my lunch to work with me and always have a fruit and veggie for lunch. But I couldn't eat them. They both smelled and tasted rotten. Only I had just bought them. And I asked my dh if they were rotten and he said they didn't taste or smell rotten to him. It must be pregnancy nose telling me to stay away from them for some reason. I never had this happen with ds so this is new!


----------



## Faythe

I can relate to that. At the beginning everything smelt disgusting!


----------



## moter98

It just surprised me cause it's never happened to me before. So far all my other fruits and veggies have been fine. Its driving me crazy wondering why is wrong in particular with grapes and carrots!


----------



## Faythe

Hopefully it'll pass


----------



## moter98

I'm sure it will. 

How are you miss faythe in the Third trimester already!


----------



## rooster100

I remember when I was pregnant my fav perfume made me gag and I hated tea which I normally love! X


----------



## moter98

It's funny isn't it? And fruit and veggies of all things! At least all other fruits and veggies don't have that smell so far. 

With ds that never happened to me once. Though I craves mostly processed foods with him like poptarts and malt o meal. And fast food. All not very good for you food.


----------



## Faythe

Good! Can't believe I am 27 weeks!

Had an hour snooze and woke up to a new stretchmark LOL!


----------



## moter98

Oh no! I've got tons of those, though strangely not from pregnancy. I gained like 30 pounds the year I moved from home and got stretch marks all over my thighs and a few on my sides. They are white now and barely noticeable. I kept waking to get them with Aden but didn't. I used a cocoa and Shea butter lotion morning and night and never scratched my belly cause someone told me that can cause stretch marks. No idea if thats why I didn't get any or if I just got lucky that time. My mom has a bunch of them, but she did have three kids.


----------



## Faythe

I'm prone to the buggers LOL


----------



## moter98

:(
At least they will fade and won't be very noticeable after awhile.


----------



## Faythe

Ah I don't mind them in all honesty.


----------



## moter98

I was horrified of them and don't wish to have anymore. But, it would all be worth it in the end.


----------



## Tryingmybest

I'm ok with stretchmarks. I have lots on my stomache from DD


----------



## moter98

Once they fade they aren't a big de. When I first got them I thought they would always look like that.


----------



## Faythe

Ah no one except Chris is going to see them :haha:


----------



## moter98

lol! true


----------



## Faythe

And if ever I did wear a bikini or something, I should imagine people will be staring at all my ink instead :haha:


----------



## moter98

yeah. do you have a lot of tattoos?


----------



## Faythe

Um, slightly. And they're rather large :blush:


----------



## moter98

my dh best friend has a bunch too. he owns 2 of his own tattoo places. i think the only place he doesn't have a tattoo is his face...even his whole head is covered in them. the ironic thing is that dh has none!


----------



## rooster100

Girls! Where is everyone?! Under 2 weeks til I see the f/s! 7 weeks tomorrow Moter! Xx


----------



## moter98

Yayyyyy rooster!!! That's great news. :)


----------



## Faythe

I'm here, just at MIL's.

How's you girlies?


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, I'm day 13 of my cycle. Think I might have ov early. Got a dark line yesterday but still not as dark as control line and it's gone lighter again today :( 
I never really get a strong line on opk, my day 21 progesterone came back as 41 so does that mean I actually Ov? X


----------



## rooster100

Getting quite upset today, a little tearful, I'm sick of people annoching pregnancies and not me (I really don't mean you Moter, I know how hard yr journey has been :hugs:) I just want it to be my turn, I'm fed up of people telling me to relax! If anything the longer it goes on for the less relax you will become! Sorry girls for yet another rant.xxx


----------



## moter98

I don't know the normal numbers for progesterkne in uk. In the us it is anything 5 and above shows ov and 10 and above shows strong ov. 

I hated it when people would tell me to relax!!! It was usual those who had no problems getting pregnant saying that. I can safely say I didnt relax ad even true harder. Well it worked so I really don't think relaxing has anything to do with it.

I can totally relate to how you are feeling and am really hoping you get your bfp. :hugs:


----------



## Faythe

No need to apologise sweet, it's what we're here for :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

Happy 7 weeks Moter!! Thanks for yr kind comment. I do find its only people who get pregnant easily that tell me to relax!! X


----------



## Faythe

Just let their comments slide honey :hugs:

xx


----------



## moter98

Thanks rooster. :) can't believe it!

Are you in the tww now?


----------



## Faythe

Happy 7 weeks!


----------



## moter98

Thanks :)


----------



## Faythe

How you feeling?


----------



## moter98

Sick! I feel mildy nauseous all day long now. It's worse in the morning on an empty stomach and gets worse if I don't eat often. Don't really have any food aversions, I just get the feeling I need to eat something right away. I would consider myself lucky if this is all I get. It makes me feel better to feel like crap lol! Oh and I'm always tired no matter how much I sleep


----------



## rooster100

The sickness is a great thing! It means she is sticking in there! 
On Wednesday it's the one yr anniversary since I had that awful m/c. I told my mum that I have a f/s appoint next week and she said she does not think its a fertility issue that I can't get pregnant, she thinks it's cause I'm stressed! It's a good job that she lives in another country! 
Faythe I hope yr well! 
Yes I'm in the tww now. Took an opk today and it's completly neg so I've done the most I can do. Even bd twice yesterday! (hard work!) x


----------



## moter98

Aww, wed is gonna be a tough day. :(

Do frustrating when people say that! They have no idea.


----------



## Faythe

:hugs: for Wednesday. We'll be here if you need anyone to talk to :flower:

I got fluffy post today, woot!


----------



## moter98

What did you get?


----------



## Faythe

Lots!

I got a fitted day/night nappy and also a load of mummy fluff for myself, including fluff that is capable of handling the heavy PP flow :flower:

I have pics if you want to see :blush:


----------



## moter98

Sure!
Yeah pp flow is not fun. It goes on forever


----------



## Faythe

I'm slowly building up my stash for the PP bleed (and for when AF returns after that). Getting a mix of PP, night, heavy, day and liners (I use liners now anyway due to pregnancy wetness LOL)

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4915.jpg

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4914.jpg

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4910.jpg


----------



## rooster100

They are cool faythe! I didn't even know things like that exsisted! X


----------



## Faythe

Awesome, aren't they?! :D


----------



## moter98

I didn't either! That is so cool. :) never seen anything like it before.


----------



## moter98

You might want to make sure you have a dress or skirt to wear too for that first week or two after delivery. You will be, ahhh, swollen and not want any pants touching that area for a bit.


----------



## Faythe

I'm sure I have something knocking about in my wardrobe :D


----------



## moter98

It really isn't terribly bad but I wasn't prepared for that. I did have one dress though and wore it everyday!


----------



## moter98

Mmmmm....steak


----------



## Faythe

Mmmmmm I want one, rare!


----------



## moter98

i want more, lol! yummy


----------



## Faythe

I could so eat a rare steak right now


----------



## moter98

i have to have mine well done. i can't stomach the pink color. it just doesn't look cooked to me. everyone says i'm really missing out on a good steak.


----------



## Faythe

Should definately try a bite of a medium rare. Lovely taste :D


----------



## moter98

Maybe someday. Def not today!


----------



## moter98

I'm making lasagna tomorrow. I wish is was tomorrow already, lol!


----------



## Faythe

Oh my! I love lasagne! :D


----------



## rooster100

Girls, I feel like i need a bit of a rant again! im so sorry, i know its the last thing u need! 
I cant get my head around the fact that this time last year i was oblivious to what was going to happen tomorrow. i was a day off being 12 weeks pregnant, the weather was lovely and i was a month away from getting married. then on july the 4th everything went wrong, the spotting started and my life was going to change.
I just feel so down, its a year later...its pissing with rain, im still not pregnant....im constantly hearing bfp annochments and im sure i will hear more. 
im so sorry for using you girls for a rant! i just feel none of my friends understand. one of then said to me the other day 'so are you still trying?!' wtf! that was a good friend too. my mum says its all down to stress that i cant concieve. 
Im excited to see the f/s, but im also worried she might say that im 'young' and just to keep trying. 
thanks for listening, i hope it all makes sense xx


----------



## Faythe

I have no advice hun but am sending you huge hugs. I can't imagine how frustrating it is for you and how tough it's been. You're a very strong lady and you will get through this. We're all here for you xxx


----------



## rooster100

thanks faythe and sorry for the rant (again) i feel like im on a rollercoaster of emotions, sometimes i feel so positive and other times i feel like its impossible. i always find after ov i get very down about it but when im about 5dpo i pick up again! think im 2dpo today x


----------



## Faythe

Stop apologising honey, it's what we are here for :hugs:


----------



## moter98

So sorry you are having to go through this tough time rooster. :hugs:

Oddly enough, I found those that I was closest to in my life to be the least amount of help in this situation. I think it's simply down to that they don't understand. They don't mean to say things that hurt your feelings yet they do it. 

I think it is all going to go well with your FS. You will get some help and find out what can be done to help. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, how are we today? Xxx


----------



## moter98

Morning! It is 4th of July, independence day for us here. No work and ds is at MIL's today. I slept in till 9:30. Felt so good to sleep late. Then I woke up so sick and hungry I had to make a mad dash for some food, lol! Me and dh are gonna go see the movie Ted. Can't wait to see it. The creator of Family Guy came up with this movie and we live family guy sober know it will be hilarious.

How are you rooster?
Faythe?
Trying?
And pinky if you're still there.


----------



## Faythe

I'm good thanks my lovely.

How you doing?

xx


----------



## moter98

Good! Just ate at mongos. Such good food :)


----------



## rooster100

It's a year today since I lost my little baby, I'm ok. Working to get my mind of it. My friends mother just died and so I'm focusing that xx


----------



## Faythe

:hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## rooster100

Thanks faythe :hugs: what's Mongos Moter!? X


----------



## moter98

So sorry rooster. Not a great day for you. :(

It's a Mongolian restaurant


----------



## rooster100

That's ok Moter, thank god for u girls xx ummm food x


----------



## Faythe

I squished a snail when out walking this evening :(

Feel proper bad about it. Poor wee thing.


----------



## moter98

movie was good! did a little shopping. got some stretchy shorts for the summer. 

how are you doing rooster? today must be over for you now i think. hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## rooster100

This time last year I felt like my Heart had broken :( 
Just been to my best friends mothers funeral, she did an amazing speech about her mother. She is so brave. Kind of does put things into perspective. 
Have been dying of a headache all day! 
How are you girls? Moter are you feeling sick? Rememer it's a good thing ;) x


----------



## rooster100

had such a bad headache today i came home and took a test...bfn but just realised im only 5dpo so its very early! what an idiot!


----------



## moter98

Hey I had these weird headaches too before my bfp! They were often but not severe and I couldn't figure out why I had it so often cause I dot usually get a headache that much.

Yes I'm feeling sick. Have been for almost a week now and it seems to have gotten worse in the mornings. I have to eat toast and crackers and suck on a candy or some sort of drop and then I put my Seabands on so I can drive to work. The Seabands really do work! It's amazing. Only it seems to also compress the nerve that causes my carpal tunnel cause my hands get a bit tingly when I wear it so I only wear it for a half hour at a time. I seem to have pretty mild nausea though compared to most so I'm not complaining! It makes me feel better about the pregnancy really.

5dpo. FX this is it for you rooster!


----------



## Faythe

Just dropping by with a bump pic :flower:
 



Attached Files:







27+6.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moter98

Love it!!!!


----------



## Faythe

Makes my 24 week pic look teency :rofl:


----------



## rooster100

Oh you look perfect. Lovely baby bump x


----------



## Faythe

Thanks lovely.

How're you doing?

xx


----------



## rooster100

I'm ok, my family are having alot of problems at the mo, it's too complicated to explain so I'm on the boat back to the uk to help sort things out. 
Myself and DH were discussing yesterday how we never bd much after Ov, thats ok isn't it!? I'm always too tired after all the bd-ing before and around ovulation? 
Just coming into Holyhead dock on the boat now, the weather is diyer! 
Xx


----------



## Tryingmybest

we were a bit like that Rooster. We decided to only do it around ov. For 3 days when I got a smiley and more than once and at various times in the day. I think it worked.


----------



## moter98

Ugh I was so sick of bd too after ov! Dh however, was not. He also felt like I was only bd cause of ttc so I made sure to bd other than ov time. It was exhausting, lol!


----------



## moter98

Faythe, you are right. Your 24 week bump looks small in comparison! Baby must have really grown in the last few weeks.


----------



## Faythe

Yay, I've grown :D


----------



## moter98

You are gonna have the first baby of this thread! Solely based on old wives tales, I'm gonna guess boy. :) what do you think, boy or girl?


----------



## Faythe

I have no idea at all :(


----------



## moter98

When are you due?


----------



## Faythe

28th September :)


----------



## moter98

Why is it that whenever I try to take a nap ds doesn't sleep very long?


----------



## Faythe

Law of sod?


----------



## moter98

LOL!

I can't believe you EDD is so soon. Time sure flies.


----------



## Faythe

It's bloody madness I tell you! Seems only yesterday I got my BFP!


----------



## moter98

are you ready for baby?

i am ready for 2nd tri and feeling better. :) i have my arsenal of anti nausea stuff, but it only helps so much. i got really lucky with not having this with #1!


----------



## Faythe

I am and so is Chris. He can't wait to me LO :D


----------



## moter98

awww, cute!


----------



## Faythe

Ooo size of a blueberry, how awesome! :D

I still look at my scan from 7+4 and can't believe LO was ever that small.


----------



## moter98

see and i'm thinking that's huge right now, lol! i won't be getting a scan :( hoping to hear the hb on dopplar within a few weeks. i do have a tilted uterus so not sure if that affects how soon i can hear it


----------



## Faythe

Not sure if that might affect it or not? Have you had success with a doppler before?


----------



## moter98

yes, but i was at least 16 weeks before i could hear it last time. i did have a cheap model though. the one i just got is supposed to be able to hear it sooner. i'm not gonna freak though if i don't hear it.


----------



## Faythe

I think it really depends on position of the baby. Would be awesome if you heard it pretty soon!


----------



## moter98

my first appt is on tues. just to see nurse and do bloods, but it's something. :)


----------



## Faythe

Still, exciting! I'm so happy you've got your rainbow baby. 2 more days and you'll be 8 weeks. Going quick.


----------



## moter98

Fast yet slow. Once I'm over the sick part time will really speed up I'm sure


----------



## moter98

Hi all! How is everyone today? Having a good weekend? I had my cousins bridal shower yesterday. Was a really fun time. She has been waiting for this day for so long. 
We stopped at whole foods and trader joes too since we were so close. Got a lot of goodies. Gonna try the trader joes whole wheat pizza dough tonight. Can't wait! 
Can't wait for ds naptime too. I am beat. Didn't sleep well last night for some reason.


----------



## moter98

I think we have lost pinky. She never posts anymore.


----------



## rooster100

Morning girls, had to go home this week.my father is not mentally well. It's been tough for my mum. I am about 7 dpo today. Dont feel Amy different though so I doubt it's work agian. 
I think pinky has gone :( and trying only now pops in now and again! It looks like its just me and you two preggo ladies :hugs: xx


----------



## moter98

Hope your father gets better soon rooster.


----------



## Faythe

Happy 8 weeks!!!


----------



## moter98

Thanks! :cloud9:


----------



## rooster100

Yeah happy 8 weeks! How exciting! 
I have my fertility appointment in thurs! I just hope she is nice and understanding! Dreading here saying I'm still young and leave it another year!


----------



## moter98

I hope she wouldn't say that! FX the appt goes very well for you rooster.


----------



## Faythe

Only a few more days Rooster :hugs:

xx


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Nearly 30 weeks faythe! Wow!!
Moter I'm glad everything is going well! Just back from the uk. Starting my new clinical nurse manager Job tomorrow x


----------



## Faythe

Looking forward to starting it tomorrow?

xx


----------



## rooster100

I am thanks faythe, I'm practically doing it already, I will just get paid for it now! Plus I guess I wil have to go to more meetings :( 
I got my ears pierced whilst I was in the uk... Finally at the age of 30! Xx


----------



## Faythe

Better pay?

Eeeek do you like them? I used to have tonnes of piercings. But alas, I now have none

xx


----------



## moter98

Hurray for your new job rooster! Oh pierced ears. Time to go shopping. :)

Had my 8 week appt today. Got bloods done and I did just fine. Before I had ds I used to freak out about blood draws. Had to lay in that chair and would almost pass out every time lol! Rooster you must think thats crazy, being a nurse and all. I'm sure needles and blood don't bother you. Turns out it doesn't really bother me anymore either, yay! And besides, I had ds with me and no way am I gonna freak out in front of him


----------



## Faythe

Yay for being brave :D


----------



## Pinky32

glad your appt went well tina - brave girl! lol

Good luck with new job rach

Im still around but having a hard time at the moment and rather than bring pple down, sometimes its best i dont say anything but wishing you well x


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Yay for being brave :D

Lol! Yep I'm a big baby sometimes


----------



## moter98

Pinky hi! Thought you had gone. Thank you. You know this is the place to vent when you are feeling down. We like to hear from you!


----------



## Pinky32

thank you but im not really a venting person - once in a while maybe - im more of a bottle it up and cry alone girl

just life sucks at the moment and cant see an end to it all

but wooo hoo look at you gone 8 weeks! - a lil raspberry


----------



## moter98

:hugs: I hope things get better for you pinky. :hugs:
if you ever do need to vent, we are here to listen!

still can't quite believe i'm a raspberry already, lol! i don't think it will seem real till i see a bump or hear a heartbeat


----------



## rooster100

Is it bad that on one of the other threads a girl announced she had a lovely dark bfp and it's her first month of TTC, and I can't even write congrats as I'm so jelous? I want one! X


----------



## moter98

I have a hard time with those that get one so soon too. I think it's perfectly normal rooster! It always makes me wonder how they can get pregnant so quickly while others do not.


----------



## Faythe

Awww rooster, can totally relate xx


----------



## rooster100

First day as a ward manager has gone well. Tomorrow I have my appointment with f/s so all is good. I have a feeling the f/s will say to wait til I have my lap before they decided to do anything but we shall just wait and see. X


----------



## moter98

glad your new position at work has gone well rooster. hope your fs appt goes well too. :)


----------



## rooster100

Girls I'm 11 dpo today.this. Cycle seems to have gone real fast. Not testing early again though! Was horrible last month, bfn after bfn! There's only so many bfn's a girl can handle x


----------



## moter98

11dpo! You have lots of willpower :)


----------



## rooster100

It's not even that Moter it's bad but I kind have given up hope, I used to symptom spot like crazy but I don't do that any more, I realised I never have any symptoms (I wish I did!) the two times I have been pregnant I only really started getting symptoms on the day of my missed period so I guess thats a good thing. 
How's the sickness going Moter? Any better? X


----------



## moter98

Oh Hun, don't give up! You are so close. I bet the lap does it for you if you are not already pregnant. It will happen. :)

Sickness is better. I think it was heartburn that was making it so bad.i took some Zantac and feel better. Now I just need to eat every two hours and it's not so bad. Just waiting it out at this point. I could have got a prescription for it but I figure I'm already taking the Zantac and I don't want to take something else too. (it's a category b)


----------



## rooster100

Thanks Moter :hugs: 
Glad yr feeling better! Heartburn Is awful! 
X


----------



## moter98

It is! I've had it my whole life till I changed my diet.its back with a vengeance again. But, so worth it.

Hoping you will be puking your guts out soon rooster lol!


----------



## rooster100

yeah cant wait to feel like crap! 
Im off to see F/S today and see what she thinks, cant really see much happening. DH is insisting on coming along and i always get abit shy when he is in the room, dont really think he knows how tough this ttc is for me. 
x


----------



## moter98

That's so sweet that dh goes with you! What a wonderful support system you have. Good luck at your appt and let us know how it goes


----------



## moter98

I was talking with a poster yesterday that said she was 9 weeks and having a scan. She posted the scan pic and said they had dated her 10 weeks. So I'm congratulating her and such. Then another poster comes on and says that same scan pic can be found on google pics. This poster was lying the whole time! Disgusting. What benefit would doing something like that have? A good laugh at my expense?


----------



## rooster100

What the hell? That's so weird! There is some strange people out there! 
I saw the f/s, apparently I have to try for another 6 months before she will do anything!!! Waaaa! Feel like I'm going to go insane! I wish I didn't tell her about the m/c in may this year as she thinks it's a good thing, I guess she is the f/s and does know best. X


----------



## moter98

Are you still scheduled for the lap in August? 
I felt the same way when I went in. Dr told me basically that it was a good thing cause it's showing speem egg meet and make it through Fallopian tube etc. I really do think once you have that lap and everything cleared it will happen. Could be the endo is preventing implantation? 
Ugh, feels so hopeless when they tell you that though. But, you are getting help a different way soon and that may be all you need :hugs:


----------



## moter98

I am still baffled why someone would post on here pretending to be pregnant and posting pics and everything. Very weird. They need therapy


----------



## rooster100

Well the first m/c was at 12 weeks so that was nicely implanted (for a while) the f/s feels I shouldn't have a lap until feb next year! She says she feel I will be pregnant by December but I just don't feel I will! It's so frustrating! 
She had a huge clinic and I felt I couldn't really explain just how shit this has been :( 
I felt a bit rushed. 
She told me that she feels stress actually has nothing to do with ttc. 
She also said that 'when' I get pregnant I can have a scan at 7 weeks x


----------



## moter98

So frustrating!!! How long have you been ttc now? I always thought that at a year ttc you can get help. Then My dr said 18 months. 
I hope you get your bfp and don't have to go see those drs anymore. 
You haven't tested yet? How long is your lp normally?


----------



## Tryingmybest

:O I cannot believe people do that. Must be living a sad life. 

Rooster I have everything crossed for you. Don't test early! pretend we don't know what the date is. 

30 weeks faythe my gosh, not long. *jumps up and down* how exciting! I swear it's like the other day you got your BFP.

Motor, missed you.

Pinky, ((((())))))


----------



## Tryingmybest

grrr I wrote a post and my laptop crashed and its gone :( grrr


----------



## Tryingmybest

oh it's back!


----------



## rooster100

I'm day 12 today unfortunalty my lp is normally 14-15 days. Last cycle was a little messed up due to the chemical. Have been TTC for just over a year now. Yeah my f/s said 18 months. 
Hi trying! How are you? X


----------



## moter98

Oh I see. So basically she thinks there's a high chance of a bfp naturally. That's what my dr said too. He was right for me so maybe she is right for you. Who knows, you could be pregnant right now!


----------



## rooster100

That's true Moter I suppose there would be no point in her lying! He was right for you! 
You have had a full term pregnancy before though, which my stupid body does not seem to like, saying that though it took you a good long time to get true sticky rainbow baby So that does give me hope :hugs: x


----------



## moter98

Yeah it's weird how the body works. I had no problems with ds other than his birth defect, but got pregnant quickly. Then this time it was 13 cycles and 2 losses. So far so good anyway. Still not completely sure why. Defo not a timing issue! I have a couple theories. Either a vitamin deficiency or my retained placenta caused some
Scarring and we just had to keep trying till baby implanted on the part that doesn't have scarring. Or, could just be that's how long it took. I will likely never know.

Do you know why you had your first loss? Did drs ever find a reason for it


----------



## Revebaby

I am on cycle 8 as well. I am 24 so I thought when I began this that I would be pregnant in no time. My doctor wont do anything until the year mark, so I am trying out a naturopath. It is so frustrating. I feel like I have spent a fortune on HPT's. Latest test was today, 11 dpo, with FMU. The pee was a little clear, so I am thinking that was not too helpful... it was negative. :(
Has anyone had a positive after a negative at 11dpo. My breasts are sore and full. Normally my nips are sore the few days after O. This cycle they did not get sore until about 6 dpo and have continued to be so. Also have been nauseas but I was on antibiotics that upset my tummy until three days ago. Todays nausea is prolly the bbq chips for breakfast :?

Trying not to get my hopes up!


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> I am still baffled why someone would post on here pretending to be pregnant and posting pics and everything. Very weird. They need therapy

Who was? :wacko:


----------



## Tryingmybest

i'm ok rooster. Busy home life at the moment.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I am still baffled why someone would post on here pretending to be pregnant and posting pics and everything. Very weird. They need therapy
> 
> Who was? :wacko:Click to expand...

Someone with the user name cofeeee. Other posters must have reported it though cause the thread is now gone. I feel so stupid I was talking to someone not really even pregnant.


----------



## Faythe

Eeeek! Some odd people out there!!


----------



## moter98

I know


----------



## Faythe

It's people like that, that un-nerve me about people online.


----------



## moter98

Its disgusting. I really don't see why anyone would even want to do that. What's the point


----------



## Faythe

I've often wondered this myself too hun. Only conclusion is that mentally they need help.

Like that lady who I and a few others called out about her BFP and then M/C (the one who told two different stories). I sat there and thought WHY? Just why would you lie about something so tragic?!

Those sort of people need help.


----------



## moter98

That's just sick!


----------



## Faythe

Awful, isn't it. I'm sure I posted about it in here. She was the one who then after I outed her, posted up on my Facebook, announcing my pregnancy.


----------



## rooster100

That's weird coffeee was on the monthly thread that I also add myself too, she came out of nowhere with a bfp.
Afm I have stupid af type cramps now. 6 months waiting to see a f/s and I feel I'm getting nowhere! X


----------



## Faythe

Can't believe they've fobbed you off for another few months :growlmad:


----------



## moter98

When you read everything online it says that after a year of ttc your dr will help you. Yet my dr said 18 months too. So frustrating! I hope AF stays away for you rooster and it's bfp cramps. :)

This cofeeee user had about 40 posts and I haven't been able to find them since. Don't know if bnb shut down their account or not. I never got to tell this user how offended I am and cruel that was. Would have liked the chance to at least do that.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Awful, isn't it. I'm sure I posted about it in here. She was the one who then after I outed her, posted up on my Facebook, announcing my pregnancy.

Yeah I remember that. What is wrong with some people?!


----------



## Faythe

Chances are they may have removed the account.

Some people are just trolls who do it for a laugh, and there are others who genuinly need help.


----------



## moter98

I hope they closed it.


----------



## Faythe

Me too!

Morbid thoughts aside, how're you doing?


----------



## moter98

Pretty good, other than not feeling very well everyday. It's been better this week than last week though so hoping its on it's way out now. I've read it's not uncommon to
Start feeling better during week 8 because the placenta is finally starting to take over and hormones will begin to level out. 
I am always hungry though! No food aversions really, I just need to eat all the time. Gained 3 lbs already.

How are you doing?


----------



## Faythe

Any cravings?

I'm good. Hit the 29 week mark today and still can't get over how quick it's all going.

Can't wait to have shrimpette in my arms :cloud9:


----------



## moter98

Yes! For fast food and any junk food really. I have only given in once so far and had a burger and fries a couple weeks ago when we went out for lunch. I've been sticking to my clean eating, only eating a lot more than I was before. And too many starches. On my diet you are only supposed to have 4 starches a day and now I'm eating at least 6. But I can't help it cause its what my body is telling me to eat really. I'm eating lots of toast and crackers. Should be able to get back to a little more of my regular diet in a few weeks I'm sure. Once the ms goes away completely. 

Eek for 29 weeks! It is coming up so quickly. The birth is gonna be so much fun since you aren't finding out the gender. What a surprise!! Do you have your birth plan all ready? Here in US we get this form to fill out that we bring with on the day that lets the staff know our labor wishes. It's really cool and they don't judge you for whatever choices you make


----------



## rooster100

29 weeks! How exciting! 
That cooofffeeee girl has disappeared from the July testing thread. Someone was asking her why her bfp was so faint at 9 weeks but she didn't answer, someone else asked her if she was TTC how did she not realise that she was pregnant for 9 weeks! It's different if it's an accident! What a weirdo! X


----------



## Faythe

I'm in two minds about writing a birth plan because I've seen too many women hold onto them like they are gospel and then end up beating themselves up if it doesn't happen.

Ideally I want a med free and active birth, with just Chris there and as little medical interferance as possible, including delayed cord clamping. But I am aware that it may not turn out that way so not sure really.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> 29 weeks! How exciting!
> That cooofffeeee girl has disappeared from the July testing thread. Someone was asking her why her bfp was so faint at 9 weeks but she didn't answer, someone else asked her if she was TTC how did she not realise that she was pregnant for 9 weeks! It's different if it's an accident! What a weirdo! X

Bnb must have closed that account then. There really are some wackos out there!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I'm in two minds about writing a birth plan because I've seen too many women hold onto them like they are gospel and then end up beating themselves up if it doesn't happen.
> 
> Ideally I want a med free and active birth, with just Chris there and as little medical interferance as possible, including delayed cord clamping. But I am aware that it may not turn out that way so not sure really.

Birth plans are just an outline of how you want things to go. It's true not to get too attached to it because things can change once you are there. But, it is helpful to the nurses to know what you prefer. Like do you want the nurse to step back or offer helpful suggestions etc. I liked having the birth plan myself because I didn't need to ask for what I wanted since they already knew. And yes, things didn't go exactly as I planned them, but I went into it knowing I needed to be flexible. I think if you do that you will be just fine


----------



## Faythe

So just jot down my thoughts will be OK do you think?


----------



## moter98

Yeah I think so. Do they not give you a form to fill out? Our hospital does. I already have it with all my prenatal info. It has you list in there if you have any special concerns, how you want the room-soft light, quiet or music etc. just a bunch of questions to answer. It's pretty cool really. When I was there with Aden they did everything I requested and had no problems. Nurse was great and she helped me a lot! She's the one that held my hand through the epidural. Dh left the room. He can't handle that kind of stuff lol. Wouldn't even cut the cord. He told the dr he didn't want to do his job, ha! That's dh!


----------



## Faythe

Chris doesn't want to cut the cord either.

I'm really not sure actually. I think the MW will discuss at next appointment.

My Mum has been knitting :D
 



Attached Files:







MumKnitting.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## moter98

He might change his mind. My dh is very sqeamish and chose to stay where he couldn't see much. Once baby is there though it's all just so amazing it may change him.

That is so cute! You've got a talented mom


----------



## Faythe

I've convinced her to make a few bits on the side to sell aswell :D


----------



## rooster100

That's so cute yr mum knitting! Really feel like af is on her way. Really fed up with this! :cry: I wish I could just find out if it Is ever going to happen!


----------



## Faythe

:hugs: :kiss:

xxx


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I've convinced her to make a few bits on the side to sell aswell :D

she's talented!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> That's so cute yr mum knitting! Really feel like af is on her way. Really fed up with this! :cry: I wish I could just find out if it Is ever going to happen!

:hugs: i hope your bfp happens soon. you've been through enough already.


----------



## Faythe

Morning ladies :D


----------



## rooster100

Hi faythe! How are you and your cute bump today!? X


----------



## Faythe

We're good thanks. I'm on an anti e-piracy crusade this morning haha.

How's you?

xx


----------



## moter98

Morning!
My vision went all blurry in my right eye last night. Freaked me out! I put some eye drops in and it went away. Weird.


----------



## Faythe

Eeeek could have just been dry eyes?


----------



## rooster100

scary! my vision went very blurry and diapareared for a short while with my first pregnancy, dont know if its the same thing but if it is its hormone related! 
feeling like af will come any minute now :( think she might even be here tomorrow! sob sob sob x


----------



## moter98

not sure what it was, but hope it doesn't happen again! was very scary.

that stupid AF! so you are due for it today or tomorrow?


----------



## rooster100

I'm actually due on Monday, I normally cramp for 5 days or so before! X


----------



## moter98

hoping it's not af cramps rooster


----------



## moter98

i am at my wits end with our neighbors new dog. they have 3 big dogs. the older 2 have never been a problem. they rarely bark. this new dog though barks and whines ALL day long. they have a bark collar on it, but she will whine all day and when people walk by the walking path running right alongside our house she barks right through the collar. we can't even enjoy sitting outside anymore cause of her non stop whining 15 feet away from us. we have talked to the neighbors already and they said they would keep her quiet, but it's obviously not working. don't even know why they got another dog. their yard is so small, its not even enough room for one of their dogs to run in. i never see them play with the dogs or take them for walks. they just all hang out in the backyard walking back and forth. they have worn a permanent path into the yard.


----------



## rooster100

Af is hitting yet again. Feel very low :( x


----------



## Faythe

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## rooster100

Just feel like giving up, if it hasn't happened in the last year why would it happen in the next year or the year after that :(


----------



## moter98

:hugs:


----------



## moter98

It will happen! Don't give up. If you do, it will for sure never happen. You will be getting FS help too if it doesn't happen on your own. My brother and SIL tried for 3 years and finally went in-she was young and wanted to give it time-she then went on to have their daughter and now pregnant with triplets! It can and does happen rooster. Hang in there


----------



## rooster100

Thanks girls, I feel So bad bringing you down when you have yr bfps you should be excited and chatting about birth plans rather then listening to me waffling on! Sometimes I think I should leave as I feel I might be a burden to you. I'm sorry you know how it gets around af time x :hugs: x1000


----------



## moter98

what?! you are NOT a burden. remember, we have both been where you are and even though have our bfp's, still understand and want to hear how you are doing. you are not bringing me down, hun. just keep thinking positive. it will happen, it will happen, it will happen!


----------



## rooster100

Thanks Moter I will stick around for a while then ;) x :hugs:


----------



## Faythe

Don't you DARE leave missy. You are NOT a burden. Plus, you can't leave.... we'll only hunt you down :haha:

We're here for you sweet

xxx


----------



## moter98

I'm so hungry for a burger. Can't wait till its time to eat dinner lol


----------



## Faythe

I just had spag bol. Mmmmmm.

My stretchies are really hurting today. Think they're about to tear some more, boo.


----------



## moter98

Mmm that sounds good too. 

They hurt? Oh no! Does lotion help?


----------



## rooster100

Thanks you two sweeties. Had such a hard day at work today, so many sick patients and short staffed. Have you tried Bio oil for the stretch marks? It's supposed to be amazing! X


----------



## Faythe

I've got Flexitol which has helped. They just get sore and itchy when they're stretching some more.

Tonnes of the buggers have appeared lol.


----------



## moter98

Hope the rest of the work week goes better for you


----------



## rooster100

Af arrived in full force. So much for a chemical making me more fertile. 
Congrats on getting to 9 weeks Moter! Xx


----------



## moter98

So sorry rooster.:hugs:


----------



## Faythe

Sorry Rooster :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Tryingmybest

rooster you are never a burden and sorry af came :( x


----------



## rooster100

Thanks trying :hugs: 
Girls my next af is due the day before my wedding anniversary! Would be AMAZING to have a bfp for that. Any advice on any extra vitamins/teas/creams etc to take. Anything to take around Ov? My mum and sisters are coming to stay with me for two weeks at the beginning of aug and my house is tiny but luckerly just after I Ov so can getting bd-ing before and just after Ov x


----------



## moter98

Oh that would be a memorable bfp! 
I was taking a LOT of supplements. I think vitamin d is really important if you dont live in a predominantly sunny climate. My dr recommended 1000iU per day. I took 4000iU because I wanted to raise my levels. I also took mucinex during my fertile window for cm. baby aspirin for just 3 days after ov. And the queens delight. Also b complex for a short lp. Lol. I tried to cover all bases. I was desperate!


----------



## Faythe

Um, I did raw honey and cinnamon and my prenatals.... I think that was it.


----------



## rooster100

Thanks girls!! Will try everyone of those! X


----------



## rooster100

Yr baby is a little olive now Moter! X


----------



## moter98

I know, eek! By the size of my stomach it should be a cantelope by now lol! Gotta slow down on the eating


----------



## rooster100

Ha ha me too and I have no excuse! X


----------



## moter98

Food is just too yummy.


----------



## Faythe

Food is good! Nothing like a crunchie mid morning hehe


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls So went to the health food shop and got everything you suggested! I'm doing to bombard myself with all of it this month! Hope your all well today xx


----------



## moter98

you're gonna rattle when you walk too, lol! hope it works for you rooster. 

working on potty training DS. he had 4 accidents yesterday and so far today only 1! i think he's getting the hang of it, yay.  except for the poo part. that one is a little frustrating.


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, just finished a very busy shift. Waiting for a bus home. Some complete scumbag just walked past me pregnant! Feels like eveyone can do it except me! X how are you both today? X


----------



## moter98

:-( you will get your bfp too. Just a matter of time. 

Good here.


----------



## Faythe

You'll get there honey :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Feels like ages since we spoke! How are we all? Moter yr 10 weeks tomorrow! Your be quater of the way there! And faythe your 3quaters of the way there! Well done! X


----------



## moter98

Good here. Working on potty training ds this week so been busy! Must have taken him to the potty a thousand times by now. But he's getting it so it's all worth it. No more diapers, yay!

How are you rooster? AF left the building yet?


----------



## rooster100

Af has left the building indeed thanks! Enjoy having no nappies for a while cause they will be back soon! 
Happy 10 weeks! Congrats :hugs: 
I'm in the canteen at work and have just spotted another newly pregnant nurse :( I wonder if she had been trying for ages or if it was an accident... I'm so bitter! X


----------



## rooster100

When do you see the doc Moter? X


----------



## Faythe

Awww hun :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Thanks! He's still pull ups for naps and nighttime but it's a good start! Hoping to have him completely out of the pull ups by the time the new one arrives. Just one set of diapers to change at a time please! 
Thanks, yep I'm a prune now 
I don't see dr till I'm 13 weeks. Still have not heard hb on my dopplar. 

Aww, who knows, maybe she did struggle to get pregnant too. I'm praying and have everything crossed that it happens for you really soon rooster


----------



## moter98

Faythe, how are you doing? Feeling uncomfortable yet? Those last weeks are the hardest. Baby gets so big it seems like there's no more room left for you!


----------



## Faythe

Very uncomfortable. Everything is so much hard work - bending down, getting out of bed, getting dressed, etc.


----------



## moter98

Yep I remember that! Good news is it will go away when you have baby.


----------



## Faythe

I really can't wait.

Just want Shrimpette in my arms now.


----------



## moter98

Get rest now while you can!


----------



## moter98

Totally off ttc/baby topic, but have any of you heard of the book I Can Make You Thin?


----------



## Faythe

Paul Mckenna?


----------



## moter98

Yes


----------



## rooster100

I think I have. How are you all today? 
My DH has taken a job in the uk so TTC will be even harder now :cry: x


----------



## moter98

I'm good. Feeling sick again but I bet it will be gone in a couple weeks. 
Congrats to your dh new job. Does this mean you will be working opposite shifts that you won't have much ttc time? If he's like most men, he will make the time lol!


----------



## Faythe

You've not bought it, have you?

I'm good Rooster. Sorry to hear about DH's job :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Just like the concept. I am a mindless eater.


----------



## Faythe

It's mostly about eating slowly and paying 100% attention to your food, so that you stop before you get full rather than shovelling it down.


----------



## moter98

Yeah I was reading that online. Very interesting. I spend all my time thinking about food except when I'm actually eating it! I have never heard this concept before and saw that he is in the UK So just wondering if this way of eating is popular over there


----------



## Faythe

Give it a whirl.

Chris has his book on confidence and say it's helped.


----------



## moter98

That's one I'd like to try!


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, I'm in a beautiful spa hotel in wicklow, lovely evening just been for a swim and sauna. DH and myself are going out for dinner now. Such a nice treat! It was a honeymoon present that we have only just taken advantage of! X


----------



## moter98

Sounds like so much fun. Enjoy your time together!


----------



## moter98

Come to find out my dad has told some family members and his friends my news. Grrrrr
Alcohol=loose lips


----------



## rooster100

Had a lovely evening, got some good bd-ing in! Not doing opks this month but I think I will Ov at the weekend so this is good timing! If I conceived this month I would have a march baby! That's when my birthday is! I would live that! 
Shit Moter can't believe yr dad let it slip! He is proud! Your nearly out of the danger zone now anyway! 
How are you faythe? X


----------



## moter98

Hope you catch that egg! What good memories of it too. 

I told my dad if anything happens he will personally have to call everyone he told. I'm not doing it nor having any I'm so sorry discussions. I should have known he couldn't keep him mouth shut. But whatever. It isn't that big a deal really


----------



## Faythe

Enjoy the hotel!

I've been better. Reflux was bad last night and almost made me vomit. Kept me awake and now I feel awful. Got Dr's for my checkup this morning

x


----------



## moter98

Me too! I've had it terrible. So much so I feel like crap 24/7. Had it with ds too. I also have it when not pregnant but can usually keep it under control. But since you can't take much when pregnant for it, i can't get rid of it. In the us, we can take Zantac 75 twice a day for it while pregnant. It helps me but doesn't cure.

Some natural things to try: drink a glass of milk, eat a banana, drink a small amount of water with a bit of baking soda mixed in

Hope it gets better for you!


----------



## Faythe

Milk doesn't work for me :(

In other news, after my Dr appt today, Shrimpette is head down :D


----------



## moter98

Yeah none of the natural remedies work for me either. Worth a shot though! Another thing to try is to chew your food better. It makes it easier on the stomach to digest and less likely to produce more heartburn. Hope it goes away for you. Nights are the worst aren't they? Practically have to sleep sitting up.

Hey, head down already! Has your bump gotten visibly lower?


----------



## Faythe

Yeah they are. I was upright sleeping last night.

It has, actually. I was thinking it had the other day but wasn't too sure.


----------



## moter98

Eek! You are getting closer.


----------



## Faythe

9 weeks :shock:


----------



## moter98

W
O
W

Getting so close! Can't wait to see pics. ;-)


----------



## Faythe

It's scary.

I was thinking about the birth earlier and it hit me how close it really is.


----------



## moter98

By the time you get close you will be ready. I was terrified the whole time of the birth and the pain. But when it got to the end I was ready to just get him out of me and have my body back to myself. And if you are having a hard time managing the pain you can always get an epidural. Then you will feel no pain.  
Seriously, I was really really scared about the birth part. Like had nightmares and listened to everyones horror stories and kept getting more and more scared. But in reality, all my worrying about it was actually worse than the birth itself.


----------



## Faythe

I'm not worried about the birth at all. I feel quite calm. For me it will be the anticipation of finally meeting shrimpette and it all becoming real.

Does that make any sense?


----------



## moter98

Oh! Yeah, I see.
That was never my concern. I think I was just too scared about it all. I had zero support from dh so that may have had something to do with it. I knew I was 100% on my own and he would not be helping me through anything. Thank God for the wonderful nurse I had. She let me squeeze her hand and she talked to me a lot and kept me distracted. Wonderful person she was.


----------



## Faythe

Aw she sounds lovely! :D


----------



## moter98

She was so nice. I was really surprised. Actually, every single staff member in the labor ward was fantastic. They really did a great job hiring. What's really cool is that this time around the new labor and maternity wing is finished. I guess the labor rooms are huge now! Complete with table and chairs and a couch. And the rooms you stay in are lot nicer I hear. Kinda looking forward to see what the new place looks like


----------



## rooster100

Glad to hear yr nurse was good Moter! It's always nice hearing compliments about us! 
So was DH not with u at all at the birth!?
Faythe I understand what u mean, you have grown that baby yourself for 9 long months and so whatever happens will be exciting as at the end of it you will meet her/him! X


----------



## moter98

No he was there. He just played online poker and watched tv all the time. I required him to be there. That's the only reason he was there at all. He hates hospitals cause he was critically injured years ago and in one for 50+ days. That's his excuse anyway lol! Also, he sees labor and delivery as something that shouldn't be a big deal as I knew that this is what would happen and should just suck it up and suffer in silence. Yeah, got a real sensitive guy, ha!

Rooster, you nurses are really appreciated! Such a big help and assurance to have you there!!


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, had a big night out last night, I'm way to old and feel exhausted today! 
Did a opk today (even though I said I wouldn't, I have been quite good!&#8364; but I'm day 13 of my cycle and normally I get a pos opk on day 13 in fact I always do but it was negative and I have not have any Ov cramping which is strange so who knows what's going on! X


----------



## moter98

Bet it's coming within a couple days!


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls. Felt like I was ovulating today (even though I always Ov at day 13 and today is day 14) trying to avoid opks this month but did one when I got back from work and it was positive! Got lots of bd-ing recently so I hope we caught the egg! X
How are you both? X


----------



## moter98

Woohoo! Catch that egg!!


----------



## rooster100

The only problem is I can't bd tonight as I'm just too tired. But did bd for the last 3 days in a row. X


----------



## moter98

I wouldn't worry about that. You've gotten plenty bd in!


----------



## moter98

how is everyone today? got the day off. slept in till 7:30 yay! then took ds to the park. this afternoon we are going to the fair for a couple hours between dh's work schedule. take ds to see the animals and eat some cheese curds, yum!


----------



## Faythe

I'm good. Suffering from lack of sleep :haha:


----------



## moter98

Oh no! That's the worst. Still bad heartburn?


----------



## Faythe

VERY bad. Non stop. *sigh*


----------



## moter98

Mine has let up. Been taking Zantac 150 once a day and that really helps. Mine was so bad that it makes you want to throw up. Know what I'm talking about? Do you have Zantac in the uk?


----------



## moter98

It is dr approved here. Category b med


----------



## Faythe

Yeah we do. I might ask for a telephone appt and get a doc to do me a prescription.


----------



## moter98

It's OTC here. You need a script for it there?


----------



## Faythe

I don't need it but I get free prescriptions whilst pregnant :haha:


----------



## moter98

Oh lucky!!


----------



## Faythe

Very and free dental whilst pregnant and for 1 year after the birth :D


----------



## moter98

Wow!


----------



## rooster100

Moter I completely forgot to wish you a happy 11 weeks on Monday! Sorry! 
I have my mum and two younger sisters over to stay and have been busy. 
Faythe getting close now! When's your actual due date? X


----------



## Faythe

28th September. Eeeek! :shock:

xx


----------



## moter98

Thanks rooster! Hoping to see your bfp soon :)


----------



## rooster100

Next month!! How exciting! 
Thanks Moter, hopefully someday I will! X


----------



## rooster100

Another one of the girls at work is pregnant. I just want to cry :( its not fair x


----------



## Faythe

Oh honey :hugs:

xx


----------



## moter98

:hugs: rooster. It's gonna happen for you. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## rooster100

12 weeks tomorrow Moter! The time is flying! I just can't believe it! 
The weeks are going to just fly for you faythe! 
Afm my DH has gone now and I won't even see him before my next Ov so I better be pregnant now otherwise its going to be a long wait :cry: x


----------



## Faythe

:kiss: :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

oooh your a lime


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> 12 weeks tomorrow Moter! The time is flying! I just can't believe it!
> The weeks are going to just fly for you faythe!
> Afm my DH has gone now and I won't even see him before my next Ov so I better be pregnant now otherwise its going to be a long wait :cry: x

Then this is just going to have to be your bfp cycle :)


----------



## moter98

Pinky, how are you?


----------



## Faythe

Hi Pinky :wave:


----------



## Pinky32

hey girls x
im ok thanks - after two cycles in a row where i didnt see OH during ov time - i thought i was going to go mad
im due to have my third op on 31st aug :(


----------



## Faythe

Eeeek, what are they doing at this op?
x


----------



## Pinky32

the bone hasnt joined together - there is a 6mm gap

they will remove the metal plate and possibly do a bone graft (taken from my hip) then put in another metal plate and massive screws and staple me up

fingers crossed it means i'll be pain free (im in daily pain), hopefully straighten my arm, hopefully i'll be able to write again, and general use that i dont have now like carrying a cup of tea, turning off a light switch - silly things but i cant do them

dont even get me started on whether i;ll be able to drive again :(


----------



## moter98

I hope sergury works pinky.


----------



## Pinky32

thank you

just the thought of it makes me sad


----------



## moter98

Once it's all over with you will be so happy you did it.


----------



## Pinky32

i know but the pain i went thru last time.....

knowing how much its going to hurt......


----------



## moter98

Oh. Do they give you pain meds to help with that?


----------



## Faythe

Oh hun. I really hope this op is successfull.


----------



## rooster100

Happy 12 weeks Moter! Wow! Amazing. 
Hope yr well faythe! 
Pinky I really hope this op sorts you out :hugs: x


----------



## moter98

thank you rooster! got my first appt with the dr next week. if all goes well there i will start to relax. just doesn't seem real yet. 

how are you? how is the new position going at work?


----------



## Faythe

Happy plum week, Tina!

xx


----------



## rooster100

Oh I can't wait for yr first appoint I'm sure you will be just fine! 
I had a dream last night that I took a pregnancy test and it was strongly pos at day 9dpo. I woke up and was gutted! You girls were the first people I told in my dream :hugs: x


----------



## Faythe

I hope it comes true for you

xx


----------



## moter98

I hope it comes true too!


----------



## Pinky32

thanks girls


ooooh plum


----------



## Pinky32

awww rach - it will happen soon x

oooh faythe - 32 weeks blimey!


----------



## moter98

Pinky, 7dpo I see!


----------



## Pinky32

lol 7dpo isnt as exciting as a plum


----------



## moter98

Yeah I guess not.


----------



## rooster100

I wish I had a plum! Feels like I will never get there! I'm 10dpo today and I thought af was going to come today as I have had awful cramps and been so so so moody! X


----------



## moter98

what's this? you are both in the tww and giving up already! hey, it's gonna happen. it's only a matter of when.


----------



## Pinky32

ive been having cramps for about 3 days now


----------



## moter98

I had cramps too with my bfp. Was sure it was AF but it wasn't!


----------



## Pinky32

I didnt think it was af until today as I dont normally get cramps this early but ive had light cramps constantly since ov and their just getting stronger

Abother reason I think this is af is that my skin has gone nasty- very dry in places and very greasy in others, hairs gone limp, skin on my face is very sensitive


----------



## moter98

Does that usually happen? Oh I hope it's not!


----------



## Pinky32

no never but its prob just my body reacting

got a massive dark vein on my right boob since this afternoon - i didnt notice it, OH did lol


----------



## rooster100

I'm trying not to give up hope but it's hard, have dreadful pmt though! Af due Sunday if not before! Xx


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> no never but its prob just my body reacting
> 
> got a massive dark vein on my right boob since this afternoon - i didnt notice it, OH did lol

Viens are good signs! Had them with my last bfp! X


----------



## Pinky32

ive come to the conclusion im falling apart lol

just went to take off my makeup and my face is so sore and sensitive - it feels raw now

i think af is going to be super heavy


----------



## moter98

All right. That's it. I'm banishing AF. No more AF for any of us till our babies are born!

AF is now officially on a long Time Out! I've counted to 3 and when I count to 3 I mean business.


----------



## Pinky32

ooooooooooh*scared*

im going to hide from tina under my duvet


----------



## rooster100

Ok miss! Whatever you say!


----------



## Faythe

AF is totally banned!!!


----------



## Pinky32

Can someone feed me food and water occasionally as I'm going to stay in hiding


----------



## moter98

Lol pinky! You better be scared. I have a time out mat and I'm not afraid to use it.


----------



## Pinky32

haha you make me laugh - i'll run away from you - im not sitting on any time out mat


----------



## moter98

But you have to! If you don't then Aden won't either.


----------



## Pinky32

i'll show aden how to be a rebel


----------



## moter98

Oh no you don't! We are getting him to be a well behaved boy


----------



## Pinky32

Not when his naughty aunty pinky is around


----------



## moter98

:rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

two naughty kids refusing to go on naughty step


----------



## moter98

Lol! You will teach Aden naughty things.


----------



## Pinky32

guaranteed


----------



## moter98

Note to self: never tell a 2 year old he's going to a parade until its actually time to leave.


----------



## Pinky32

awwwww bless him

is he excited


----------



## moter98

Hes whining cause he wants to go now


----------



## Pinky32

awwwww bless

how long has he got to wait


----------



## moter98

Not too much longer. Mother in law is picking him up soon and taking him. My niece is in it.


----------



## Pinky32

oooooh cool

no wonder hes excited


----------



## moter98

There's a mini parade and then a regular parade in the morning she's taking him to


----------



## Pinky32

sounds great

he'll have a fab time


----------



## moter98

I know! His first parade. Kinda sad I'm gonna miss his first one


----------



## Pinky32

awww cant you go with?


----------



## moter98

No, he is going to mother in laws for the weekend and me and dh had a date night. Had some really good Italian food and then went to see The Campaign. It was pretty funny


----------



## Pinky32

im sure you he can take you to the next parade

glad you and OH had a nice time x


----------



## moter98

Yeah. 
10dpo I see. How long is your lp usually?


----------



## Pinky32

since about feb af comes on either 10dpo or 11dpo

i woke up this morning with all the covers on the floor - i sleep naked so dont know if that affected my temps


----------



## moter98

I don't think I could sleep naked. I would feel...well...naked lol!


----------



## Pinky32

we're having a little heatwave so i get too hot with clothes as i keep having hot flushes


----------



## moter98

Oh that's right. You don't have A/C there. I cannot live without it. Don't know how you do it


----------



## Faythe

Sleeping naked is the best :D


----------



## Pinky32

i have a fan that goes all night especially when having a hot flush

this mini heat wave just makes the flushes worse

ooh yayyyy faythe


----------



## Faythe

Even in the depths of winter I sleep naked


----------



## Pinky32

me too
sometimes a strappy top if cold


----------



## moter98

I would never get any sleep if I did that. Dh would never leave me alone


----------



## Pinky32

She who cannot be named got me

Didnt even make it to the end of 10dpo


----------



## moter98

Nooooooooooooo
Have you tried b6 to lengthen lp?


----------



## moter98

Nooooooooooooo
Have you tried b6 to lengthen lp?


----------



## Pinky32

ive been on b6 since january


----------



## moter98

grrrrr
how long have you been ttc now?
will dr help you yet since you are in your 40's?
in the US dr's will help a woman 40+ right away.


----------



## Pinky32

That was my 15th cycle

I spoke to nurse who said she didn't think doc woukd help me apart from sperm test which we don't need cos he had a baby in jan


----------



## moter98

whyever not? is age not a factor in uk?


----------



## Pinky32

the last time started to talk to my doc about ttc he said that im going thru so much with myarm that i should concentrate on that first


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! Don't see why they couldn't at least start the process while your arm is being sorted. Things work differently here. At least in my area. I guess I can't speak for every clinic here.


----------



## Pinky32

in a way i should be happy as it means i can go ahead with the operation


----------



## moter98

I hope it goes well


----------



## Pinky32

thank you 

ive got another cycle before then


----------



## moter98

I'm sure it would be fine even if you get your bfp. Did you hear of the woman that went skydiving and the shoot didn't open? She lived and found out in hospital that she was pregnant. She had 6 surgeries during that time and had a healthy baby still


----------



## Pinky32

no i didnt read about her

if i get to see OH on time then i'll be about 7dpo when i have op


----------



## moter98

It would still be ok either way I think


----------



## Pinky32

ive read that its ok as long as you tell them


----------



## moter98

Oh. Is it still hit there?


----------



## moter98

Hot


----------



## Pinky32

slightly cooler today

feels muggy


----------



## rooster100

Wow did anyone watch the closing Olympic ceremony? Was great fun!
Had my one year anniversary party yesterday! Was great fun. DH went back to the uk today So I won't see him for 3 weeks so I will miss my fertile time :cry: it's our actual offical one year anniversary tomorrow so will be alone for it! Xx
How is everyone else? X


----------



## moter98

Happy Anniversary! Sad dh will be away do long :(


----------



## rooster100

Happy 13 weeks Moter! You must be feeling peachy! I wish I was joining you! Think my cycle is a little messed up! 
How are you pinky? 
Faythe how are you :hugs: xxx


----------



## rooster100

Im one day late for af (day 29 today) have bad cramps, low cp and no even slightly sore bbs so still not testing as I'm convienced I'm not pregnant. Will just see what happens, think that chemical really messed my cycles up! X


----------



## moter98

Thanks rooster! Lol, yep I feel peachy.
Hey, one day late is promising! Not gonna test? You really can't go by cp. mine was low still well after my bfp. I actually just stopped checking it cause it was freaking me out and I didn't want to risk infection or something.


----------



## rooster100

True, i am late, just going to hold off testing a few days as I just feel af is coming and I ovulated later then normal So maybe that makes af late? Just cant bare to see another bfn! Also would rather wait and not know if I have another chemical. Even as I'm typing the cramps r bad! X


----------



## Faythe

Hope AF stays away!!


----------



## moter98

Hoping there is no AF!


----------



## rooster100

I can just feel she is coming, have read that if u Ov late af will be late. Feeling hot and flushed which is what I always get before af :( feeling low about it. Trying for a baby is supposed to be an exciting time but this is just shit. Can't even try this month :( x


----------



## moter98

How late was ov this cycle? Yes, if ov is late AF will be late cause in general, your lp always stays the same by about 2 days. It is just shit isn't it? I found no fun in it at all after those first 4 months. Still holding out hope for you rooster.


----------



## rooster100

It was a day late (day 12) and I'm a day late I'm day 29 today and am nearly always a 28 or under but I guess if I'm a day late ovualting my af is also a day late.
Had my fam over and had a massive breakdown in front of my mother In the middle of town! She was saying 'well if you get your period, you get your period!' I just burst out crying! My pmt has been awful! But she has no idea how hard this is! She had 6 kids and got pregnant with 4 of them in the first month of trying and the other two were accidents so it was exactly hard for her! Rant over! X


----------



## moter98

Then tomorrow you will be a day late. Aww, that's got to be hard! Moms are supposed to be supportive and understanding. It will happen rooster! It will! You must always believe


----------



## rooster100

Thanks Moter, my mum was very supportive to begin with but think she is board with it now! 
I hope af will not be here tomorrow but I think she will, already have a small amount of brown cm, never a good sign! 
I can't even test cause I just know I will see a bfn. Actually rather af hits then seeing a bfn just dont know how I got pregnant so easily the first time! X


----------



## moter98

:(.


----------



## Faythe

I'm sorry your Mum isn't being more supportive :(


----------



## Pinky32

i hope it stays away rach

i was talking to my mum yesterday about talking to my doc and i mentioned when i had my ulotrasound scan in jan, 

mum "oh id forgotten about that scan" 
me "do you remember why i had the scan?"
mum "no why?"
me " i had a miscarriage christmas eve dont you remember?"
mum " no, you never told me that"

wtf!

I was bleeding for a week!
I was doubled up in pain
My mum took me to doctors and hospital for blood tests twice in one week
My mum had to get a mini cab 11.30pm christmas eve

and she doesnt think i told her why!

i give up with parents!


----------



## moter98

Oh my gosh! What the heck? How could she not remember that?!


----------



## Pinky32

When you think about it, a lots happened since then

She moved house
Ive had soooooooooooooooo many hospital appointments
Ive had an operation
Ive had MRI scans
Ive had CT scans
Ive had soooooooooooooo many physio appointments
We found out that I have to have abother operation in 2 weeks time

Probably because I dont mention it to her, she just put it to the back of her mind

Also she doesnt know Im ttc but I think she has her suspicions because I keep talking babies and cooooing over babies in the street lol


----------



## rooster100

Still no af girls. Cd 30 today. Way to scared to test! Had my chemical on cd 31 or 32 last time so won't to try and get out of that zone before I test!
I don't feel pregnant at all, my boobs are fine (with my last two bfp they felt like they were going to explode with pain!) I have a pulling feeling in my lower pelvis and I told you my pmt has been off the scale this month but nothing else. 
I just feel like af will show, can handle seeing a bfn. 
I'm worried that maybe my cycles just might have started getting longer? Does that happen? Has always been 28 days for years!


----------



## moter98

Pinky, that's a lot of dr appts! I'm really pulling for this next op to be your last one!


----------



## moter98

Rooster, one day late! 
I wouldn't worry about your cycle lengthening unless it were to last like 50 days or something


----------



## moter98

Meet with the dr today for my prenatal visit. Silly, but I'm kinda nervous


----------



## rooster100

What time Are you having the appointment?! I would be a little nervous to but don't be! 
Technically I'm two days late, af was due on Sunday.
I'm just going to try and get on with things, I drove myself insane last time with that chemical. If af hasn't shown by sun then I will take a test as I will be a week late, I'm sure she will show up before then anyway :( x


----------



## Faythe

I really hope she stays away!

xx


----------



## moter98

Not till late afternoon. Only time they could get me in as I was already supposed to be seen at 12 weeks. I prefer morning appts cause you don't have to wait as long.


----------



## rooster100

Well I'm sure you will be fine! Obviously let us know how it goes! 
Still no af! It's the latest I have been since TTC apart from the chemical. X


----------



## moter98

Woohoo! Stay away AF! 
I will let you know. This day is taking forever lol! It's only 9 am


----------



## Faythe

Can I share my new longies with you? :haha:
 



Attached Files:







longies.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## moter98

Oh my gosh, so cute!!


----------



## Faythe

The yarn is beautiful. They arrived today. Am getting a scarf knitted in the same yarn for Christmas :D


----------



## moter98

Can't wait to start buying baby clothes! Been holding off till we know gender. If its a girl I need a lot of clothes but if boy I don't think I will need much at all, if anything.


----------



## Faythe

When will you find out? :D


----------



## moter98

October 3rd. You will have your baby before then!


----------



## rooster100

So will you find out the sex of the baby moter? 
Still no af for me, getting a little nervous now....if she is still not here tomorrow it will be the longest i have gone! having like pulling cramps down there but no sign of af! x


----------



## moter98

Yes of course! I'm a planner and just have to know what colors/theme to do before baby is here. I like to have babies room all done and plenty of clothes etc before baby is born. I would literally lay awake at night if all of that wasn't done. It would just bother me too much. 

No AF, wow! You are almost 2 days late.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky, that's a lot of dr appts! I'm really pulling for this next op to be your last one!

thank you
yeah ive had tons - had to keep a diary of them all for my solicitor



rooster100 said:


> Still no af girls. Cd 30 today. Way to scared to test! Had my chemical on cd 31 or 32 last time so won't to try and get out of that zone before I test!
> I don't feel pregnant at all, my boobs are fine (with my last two bfp they felt like they were going to explode with pain!) I have a pulling feeling in my lower pelvis and I told you my pmt has been off the scale this month but nothing else.
> I just feel like af will show, can handle seeing a bfn.
> I'm worried that maybe my cycles just might have started getting longer? Does that happen? Has always been 28 days for years!

i hope af doesnt show for you

yes cycles can lengthen for various reasons

do you use opk? do you know exactly when you ov'd



moter98 said:


> Not till late afternoon. Only time they could get me in as I was already supposed to be seen at 12 weeks. I prefer morning appts cause you don't have to wait as long.


ooooh fingers crossed

nothing to be nervous about but its natural



Faythe said:


> Can I share my new longies with you? :haha:

oooh soooo cute


----------



## rooster100

I understand that! Im only organised in my work! never in anything else! 
I have awful bloating! i cant fit in my jeans! this better be my bfp otherwise im just getting fat!
Im so tempted to test but just so frightened. constantly feel like af will appear but it hasn't. just hope its not the chemical messing things up, but i had that 3 months ago and my cycles have been ok since it......my head is wreaked! xx


----------



## Pinky32

ok drum roll please - im a happy happy bunny

i went to see my doctor today to ask for a trans vag scan and hes referring me to a fertility specialist!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rooster100

Hi pinky! Im not all that sure when i ovulated....i got a pos test on day 12 but i only took a test on day 12 i didnt take any leading up to it....was trying to wean myself off taking them. I have never gone over a 28 day cycle (i sometimes have a 26 day cycle if i ov very early) im day 30 today. Im just going to have to try and be patient! 
How are you?! xx


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> Hi pinky! Im not all that sure when i ovulated....i got a pos test on day 12 but i only took a test on day 12 i didnt take any leading up to it....was trying to wean myself off taking them. I have never gone over a 28 day cycle (i sometimes have a 26 day cycle if i ov very early) im day 30 today. Im just going to have to try and be patient!
> How are you?! xx

see i now test before i think ov is due and keep testing until i get a negative - im now averaging 3-5 days of true positives so it could be that you ov'd a few days later than you thought

your lp normally remains the same so if ov was later then your cycle would be longer

last cycle i didnt ov until cd14 and ive NEVER been that late before

obviously im hoping that your about to have a 9 month lp


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi pinky! Im not all that sure when i ovulated....i got a pos test on day 12 but i only took a test on day 12 i didnt take any leading up to it....was trying to wean myself off taking them. I have never gone over a 28 day cycle (i sometimes have a 26 day cycle if i ov very early) im day 30 today. Im just going to have to try and be patient!
> How are you?! xx
> 
> see i now test before i think ov is due and keep testing until i get a negative - im now averaging 3-5 days of true positives so it could be that you ov'd a few days later than you thought
> 
> your lp normally remains the same so if ov was later then your cycle would be longer
> 
> last cycle i didnt ov until cd14 and ive NEVER been that late before
> 
> obviously im hoping that your about to have a 9 month lpClick to expand...

i had a pos opk on cd 14 not 12! i think. i normally test from cd 8 but was trying to hold off...i wish i hadnt now! I guess i will know more tomorrow! my lp is normally 15days, im 16 today. xx


----------



## Pinky32

fingers crosed


----------



## rooster100

oh i only just saw yr post about the referral!!! thats fantastic news! x


----------



## Pinky32

lol thanks
I went to doc to ask for a trans vag scan and he asked how long ive been trying and what ive been doing etc

he said 15 cycles was long enough and that he would refer me to FS and they will arrange the trans vag scan and any other options i have

im over the moon


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> ok drum roll please - im a happy happy bunny
> 
> i went to see my doctor today to ask for a trans vag scan and hes referring me to a fertility specialist!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's wonderful news pinky!!!!!


----------



## moter98

Rooster, you have some hpt willpower girl!


----------



## rooster100

ive got willpower but im going slowly insane. Guess its just been so long trying i have given up hope of it actually happening! i have to be patient though, af could still show her ugly face! x


----------



## rooster100

Pinky32 said:


> lol thanks
> I went to doc to ask for a trans vag scan and he asked how long ive been trying and what ive been doing etc
> 
> he said 15 cycles was long enough and that he would refer me to FS and they will arrange the trans vag scan and any other options i have
> 
> im over the moon

hope you get the appointment asap!:haha: exciting! x


----------



## rooster100

moter, how much longer until your appointment?! x


----------



## moter98

Oh. Yeah Those bfn's can really get to you after awhile! About a half hour is till my appt. I tell ya, it is so silly that I'm nervous!


----------



## rooster100

will they scan you?


----------



## moter98

Oh no. Just routine. Get a full physical and I don't know what else. I have only a 20 week scan booked right now. I don't suppose I will have one before then unless they think something could be wrong


----------



## rooster100

20 weeks seems a long time to wait for a scan! although i would say its not worth scanning early unless they are worried which im sure they wont be! let us know how you get on! x


----------



## moter98

I could have gotten a scan earlier if I chose to do that first trimester screen for downs an trisomy. I chose not to because of the high false positive rate. I didn't need the added stress should the results come back abnormal. 
I have heard the heartbeat on my dopplar just 3 days ago do I think everything is fine.


----------



## rooster100

Did you hear a heartbeat on the doppler?!? I didn't know that! That's amazing news! X


----------



## moter98

Yes I did! I've been checking for weeks. Everyone on here seems to hear it by 8 weeks. I was 12+6 before I heard it. Suddenly my lower belly felt hard so I tried it right away and caught baby. I have only very faintly heard it since then, with no heartrate coming up since that first time. I think he/she hides from me!

The dr is running 45 minutes behind :-( I switched drs hoping this wouldn't happen again. With my last dr I always waited an hour. I am such an impatient person and waiting this long is torture for me. But at least dh is watching ds. It would be a nightmare having to bring him today


----------



## rooster100

I have never had a doc I haven't had to wait for! It's just impossible to know how long each patient will take. 
Having quite strong cramps but still no bleeding x Nervous! X


----------



## moter98

Oh. Yeah that's true. For my current dr I've always had early morning appts and waited about 15 minutes. Was hoping I'd only have to wait that long again lol! He is very efficient though and doesn't linger talking like my last dr. He was just so into diet that he would always go into a long winded speech about it. That's fine and all, but I'd like to put my clothes on thank you, lol! I hate sitting there after an exam with just a sheet and hospital gown on open in the front!!


----------



## moter98

I hope there is no AF rooster. I had cramps from 8dpo when I got my bfp and they felt quite strong, like AF was coming any minute. It really freaked me out.


----------



## rooster100

Ha ha! Yeah it's quite akward when someone's trying to speak to you when your half naked! X


----------



## moter98

I know right! I'm always thinking in my head, is my boob hanging out? Drs should let you get dressed then come back and talk to you. Only that would probably make the wait to see them even later lol


----------



## rooster100

I was thinking if I get another bfp (this time or another time) how will I relax for the first 11 weeks!? I guess I could go to my GP and ask her advice. She I lovely x


----------



## moter98

You can request a scan at like 6 weeks to check everything is ok


----------



## moter98

Still waiting to see the dr. Getting really annoyed now. Hour and half past my appt time


----------



## rooster100

Wow that's a long wait! You poor thing! X


----------



## moter98

Ok finally saw dr and the wait was totally worth it. He is so very reassuring about everything! He was in delivery that's why he was late. Understandable cause how can you predict a delivery. Was a real simple visit. Went over problems from my last pregnancy/delivery an has assured me this one will go smoothly. Heard the heartbeat! It was 166. Dr said maybe girl? I won't be having the level 2 u/s they let you do if you have a child with a birth defect. It would cost us $3000! Oh well, a regular scan will be just fine. And should it not catch a clubfoot oh well. We know the drill and it won't be a big deal. We can get baby booked to get it corrected after the birth


----------



## Pinky32

im so glad it all went well


----------



## moter98

Thank you. So relieved. Not gonna get so nervous next time. Silly me


----------



## moter98

Is it easy or hard to get Clomid in the uk? Can you ask to be out on that pinky? Supposed to help with producing nice strong eggs. Though also gives you a chance that you may have multiples. How do you feel about multiples?


----------



## Pinky32

its natural to be nervous


----------



## Pinky32

they can give clomid but only if theres something stopping you getting preggy

id be happy with multiples - im in that age bracket for them, my nan had twins, my grandad was a twin

apart from trans vag scan and maybe more bloods, i dont think the FS will do anymore


----------



## moter98

Why the heck not?! Not fair :( you should still ask anyway. Maybe they will just let you try it for a bit


----------



## Pinky32

theres criteria to get it and they will only give it for 3-6 months max

i'll ask but i doubt i will get it


----------



## moter98

:( i hope they can help you somehow pinky.


----------



## rooster100

Morning girls. 3 days late now for af and still no sign of her coming! Feeling sick today, no pain in bbs and having pulling cramps down below. Maybe I might test later! X


----------



## Faythe

Test!!!!


----------



## rooster100

Ahhhhhh! What if it's a bfn then what's going on!?


----------



## Faythe

We'll cross that bridge when we come to it. Now, go pee on a stick!!!


----------



## moter98

3 days late!!!! You should test.


----------



## rooster100

Just took a test! It's super positive! Xx


----------



## moter98

Omg, omg, omg! Congrats!!!!!! Post the pic!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faythe

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!

I knew it!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 

CONGRATS!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Hi ladies...

Dont worry I wont linger! But just wanted to say...

Congrats on your Peach Tina :) Glad that your little rainbow had been right around that corner of your difficult time. Well dome!

Rooster - thats FANTASTIC news!! Congratulations on that bfp! Im 10000% sure youre on your way now to a happy and healthy 8 more months!

Faythe - Bloody hell...youre almost fully baked!! Hope that pregnancy has been kind to you and that you arent getting too uncomfy!


----------



## rooster100

Hi Sarah! How are you? I'm delighted! Any news? Xx


----------



## rooster100

Hi Moter I emailed u a pic if u could upload it as im special with computers! X


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi Moter I emailed u a pic if u could upload it as im special with computers! X

i haven't gotten an email. i want to see the pic. i am just so excited and happy for you!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> Dont worry I wont linger! But just wanted to say...
> 
> Congrats on your Peach Tina :) Glad that your little rainbow had been right around that corner of your difficult time. Well dome!
> 
> Rooster - thats FANTASTIC news!! Congratulations on that bfp! Im 10000% sure youre on your way now to a happy and healthy 8 more months!
> 
> Faythe - Bloody hell...youre almost fully baked!! Hope that pregnancy has been kind to you and that you arent getting too uncomfy!

thanks sarah! how have you been?


----------



## rooster100

That's funny it says it's sent to you, the same address u gave me last time. I took a digi and it says 2-3 weeks! So exciting! Haven't even managed to tell DH yet. I'm in shock! X


----------



## moter98

odd. maybe it's delayed. 
oooooh, 2-3 weeks! right on track. when/how are you gonna tell dh?


----------



## rooster100

Well he is in the uk and I won see him for 3 weeks! I will just have to cal him. Have felt sick and tired all day, Im alot more positive then When I had my last bfp as the tests are so dark. I'm pleased I held off testing for a while though xx


----------



## moter98

i bet he will be so happy! yeah, early testing can cause a whole lot of stress. i never could resist though lol! funny thing dr said to me yesterday. he said, didn't you just feel different this time? like sore bbs, sick etc. and i did! though right away my cramps felt the same as af but lasted for weeks. my bbs were sore and i was really tired. and i didnt get sick till week 6


----------



## Pinky32

omg i go out for the day and when i come back theres a bfp!

Rach im sooooo happy for you - fingers crossed the sickness goes quickly
xx


----------



## sarahuk

Rach/Tina - Im ok thanks :D Just plodding along as usual!

Had a non sticky in June but then went on for my HSG a week later so waiting on results. Looks like I have a possible blocked right tube from the ectopic which may have been causing me my delay as i might be a right ovary dominant ovulator. Fun times!!

Great news all round though ladies...so happy to see that there are new lifes created and one ready to pop into the world soon!

xx


----------



## moter98

has the hsg cleared the tube sarah? my sil had one in feb and it cleared both tubes for her. i've heard you are more fertile after one! sorry about your loss. hope you get your rainbow baby soon.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> theres criteria to get it and they will only give it for 3-6 months max
> 
> i'll ask but i doubt i will get it

Its defo worth asking :D

From what I understood from my FS though...its normally only given in cases where there is evidence of lack of ovulation, or that the ovaries do not produce a strong enough egg as a result ofweak ovulation to produce a viable pregnancy. 

I think that unless you have PCOS or they can find evidence of annovulatory cycles, you might have to fight em for it. Or...I can come give em the Sarah twitchy eye routine!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> has the hsg cleared the tube sarah? my sil had one in feb and it cleared both tubes for her. i've heard you are more fertile after one! sorry about your loss. hope you get your rainbow baby soon.

Aww thanks hun :hugs: 

I havent had the official word from the Specialist yet but it was clear during the test that my left tube was flowing but not the right. She did say they would wait a few minutes as it can take time to pass over to the other tube as we all have one tube bigger than the other apparently. But when she stopped the test it didnt look like it was flowing at all. Mind you...im not a doctor...so until October I wont know for sure.

Defo didnt look like it bulldozed a way through though! 

Are you going to find out the sex Tina? :D Will you be showing bump pictures? :happydance:

xx


----------



## moter98

oh i see. well, i hope it worked. 
yes, i will find out oct 3rd. so excited! i'll post bump pictures when i get a bump. right now i just look like i've been eating too many cakes and cookies lol!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> theres criteria to get it and they will only give it for 3-6 months max
> 
> i'll ask but i doubt i will get it
> 
> Its defo worth asking :D
> 
> From what I understood from my FS though...its normally only given in cases where there is evidence of lack of ovulation, or that the ovaries do not produce a strong enough egg as a result ofweak ovulation to produce a viable pregnancy.
> 
> I think that unless you have PCOS or they can find evidence of annovulatory cycles, you might have to fight em for it. Or...I can come give em the Sarah twitchy eye routine!Click to expand...

im no doc but with the reactions i get just after ov i dont think they can say its annovulatory - maybe the twitchy eye will have to be done


----------



## rooster100

You didn't get my email yet moter? Just did a ic test and the test line was as dark as the control line! X


----------



## moter98

no, never got it! i'll message my email again just in case its wrong


----------



## rooster100

Ok I tried again! Hope you get it. What an anniversary present! X


----------



## moter98

Here's Rachel's bfp!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## moter98

EEK!


----------



## rooster100

Oh yeah! You did it! Thanks! I just sent the pic as smaller. I did more tests than that but thought I better not look like a test freak with hundreds of tests in the pic! X


----------



## moter98

Lol! I did a lot of tests!! Like really a lot. Was fun though :)


----------



## Faythe

Gad to see you back, Sarah :hugs:

Woooo Rachel, that's a sticky one!

xxx


----------



## rooster100

It's great after seeing Bfn or even very faint bfps last time, just did an opk out of curiosity and the test line was way darker then the control line! Do u sometimes still do tests Moter? 
I take it you don't anymore faythe! X


----------



## moter98

No, not anymore. Now I can listen to hb! I did test for weeks though lol! It was the only confirmation I had at the time. Then I got really sick.


----------



## moter98

Looks like this is your sticky rooster! And the perfect anniversary gift


----------



## Faythe

No I don't and am not sure they'd even come up now :wacko:

xx


----------



## moter98

Just curious, how many cycles was this since the chemical? Did you fall in the more fertile 3 months after category?


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> oh i see. well, i hope it worked.
> yes, i will find out oct 3rd. so excited! i'll post bump pictures when i get a bump. right now i just look like i've been eating too many cakes and cookies lol!

Im sure you dont!! I bet you have a neat bump just like Faythe had. Mind you...I need to see a new piccie of your bump now Faythe cos I think the last one I saw of you was ages ago. Bet its still a lovely neat bump though!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> theres criteria to get it and they will only give it for 3-6 months max
> 
> i'll ask but i doubt i will get it
> 
> Its defo worth asking :D
> 
> From what I understood from my FS though...its normally only given in cases where there is evidence of lack of ovulation, or that the ovaries do not produce a strong enough egg as a result ofweak ovulation to produce a viable pregnancy.
> 
> I think that unless you have PCOS or they can find evidence of annovulatory cycles, you might have to fight em for it. Or...I can come give em the Sarah twitchy eye routine!Click to expand...
> 
> im no doc but with the reactions i get just after ov i dont think they can say its annovulatory - maybe the twitchy eye will have to be doneClick to expand...

Consider it done hun!! I think when I go for my results I will be told whether I would be a candidate for clomid (although they have already hinted that I am), so if im seen before you im going to ask what the criteria really is for it and when they will consider using it!


----------



## rooster100

This was my 3rd cycle since the chemical. I took the vit B and royal jelly like you suggested Moter! We had a lovely couple of days in a hotel last month (don't know if you remember me telling you!? I think that's when we conceived. Just keep looking at the tests! I wish DH was here! Although at least I don't have to worry about trying to see him in my fertile times! I know things can go wrong again but im just going to try and stay positive! X


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> oh i see. well, i hope it worked.
> yes, i will find out oct 3rd. so excited! i'll post bump pictures when i get a bump. right now i just look like i've been eating too many cakes and cookies lol!
> 
> Im sure you dont!! I bet you have a neat bump just like Faythe had. Mind you...I need to see a new piccie of your bump now Faythe cos I think the last one I saw of you was ages ago. Bet its still a lovely neat bump though!Click to expand...

Baby has just moved up about 2 inches above the lady garden. In a month I should have a true baby bump :)


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Here's Rachel's bfp!!!!!!!

Wow there is definitely no mistaking that Rachel!! Nice solid line too. And hell..getting 2-3 already on a digi tells me you have a very strong little beany in there snuggling nice and deep!!

Well done hun...massive congratulations :D :happydance: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Oh yeah! You did it! Thanks! I just sent the pic as smaller. I did more tests than that but thought I better not look like a test freak with hundreds of tests in the pic! X

You should see my piles of BFNs chick that Matt has to throw away each cycle!! You are entitled to be a test freak...youre seeing the two most precious lines in the world...its there to be enjoyed!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Gad to see you back, Sarah :hugs:
> 
> Woooo Rachel, that's a sticky one!
> 
> xxx

Thanks Faythe :hugs: It was nice to be poked and feel that I could come and say hi.

Ive not been the most...well...emotionally stable at times when its come to ttc. And I know I have been guilty more than once of having a strop or being moody about my own position. Not had some of my finest moments on bnb ill be honest! Taking some time off and deactivating my account for a while at that point was probably the best thing I did to try and get my head back in the game and chill down. 

But I will say this...Tina if I upset you back then I really do apologise. Was never my intention :hugs:

x


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> It's great after seeing Bfn or even very faint bfps last time, just did an opk out of curiosity and the test line was way darker then the control line! Do u sometimes still do tests Moter?
> I take it you don't anymore faythe! X

LOL can you imagine seeing the midwife and showing her test stips from 33wks!

Mind you...I bet there are some women out there that have gone through so much upset and turmoil that they just cant help it. I think as well when you have been trying for a long time without seeing lines, its bound to become a bit of an obsession x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> No, not anymore. Now I can listen to hb! I did test for weeks though lol! It was the only confirmation I had at the time. Then I got really sick.

No hiding from the toilet diving! :D

Hows Aden getting along? x


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> No I don't and am not sure they'd even come up now :wacko:
> 
> xx

I reckon at your stage any dip testing would result in the colouring from the cardboard being sucked out too to accomodate for the hcg!! :D x


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> This was my 3rd cycle since the chemical. I took the vit B and royal jelly like you suggested Moter! We had a lovely couple of days in a hotel last month (don't know if you remember me telling you!? I think that's when we conceived. Just keep looking at the tests! I wish DH was here! Although at least I don't have to worry about trying to see him in my fertile times! I know things can go wrong again but im just going to try and stay positive! X

Theres absolutely* NO* reason whatsover to stay anything *BUT* positive chick. What happened with the chemical was awful but this is a whole brand spanking new pregnancy with glitter and butterflies on top! You have really nice strong line, a great result on a digi. Nothing will go wrong :) 

I wonder what it is about chemicals thats means to make you more fertile. I feel the need for google coming on! 

xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> oh i see. well, i hope it worked.
> yes, i will find out oct 3rd. so excited! i'll post bump pictures when i get a bump. right now i just look like i've been eating too many cakes and cookies lol!
> 
> Im sure you dont!! I bet you have a neat bump just like Faythe had. Mind you...I need to see a new piccie of your bump now Faythe cos I think the last one I saw of you was ages ago. Bet its still a lovely neat bump though!Click to expand...
> 
> Baby has just moved up about 2 inches above the lady garden. In a month I should have a true baby bump :)Click to expand...

Lady gargen....love that term :haha:


----------



## Faythe

I would POAS if I had any left, just to see :haha:

Bump pic from today. The two stretchies above my belly button look like I and G :rofl:

Oh, and another pic to show you that my stretchies are worse than they look in the first pic - was just that they photographed well haha.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120815-00035.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG-20120815-00037.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I would POAS if I had any left, just to see :haha:
> 
> Bump pic from today. The two stretchies above my belly button look like I and G :rofl:
> 
> Oh, and another pic to show you that my stretchies are worse than they look in the first pic - was just that they photographed well haha.

You still are so neat with that bump Faythe!! Im no expert but...it looks to me like baby has dropped? xx


----------



## rooster100

Omg faythe! Your bump is stunning! I hope if this little one makes it I would look like that! Just sat here on my own staring at these tests x


----------



## Faythe

I'm not sure, Sarah. He/she is head down so quite possibly :D

Oo here's a side on pic Chris took earlier.

xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120815-00034.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> theres criteria to get it and they will only give it for 3-6 months max
> 
> i'll ask but i doubt i will get it
> 
> Its defo worth asking :D
> 
> From what I understood from my FS though...its normally only given in cases where there is evidence of lack of ovulation, or that the ovaries do not produce a strong enough egg as a result ofweak ovulation to produce a viable pregnancy.
> 
> I think that unless you have PCOS or they can find evidence of annovulatory cycles, you might have to fight em for it. Or...I can come give em the Sarah twitchy eye routine!Click to expand...
> 
> im no doc but with the reactions i get just after ov i dont think they can say its annovulatory - maybe the twitchy eye will have to be doneClick to expand...
> 
> Consider it done hun!! I think when I go for my results I will be told whether I would be a candidate for clomid (although they have already hinted that I am), so if im seen before you im going to ask what the criteria really is for it and when they will consider using it!Click to expand...

hope you get on it. it's a wonderdrug! my SIL used it for her daughter and for her triplets. though she also took had the hsg and hcg shots along with the clomid to get the triplets


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> This was my 3rd cycle since the chemical. I took the vit B and royal jelly like you suggested Moter! We had a lovely couple of days in a hotel last month (don't know if you remember me telling you!? I think that's when we conceived. Just keep looking at the tests! I wish DH was here! Although at least I don't have to worry about trying to see him in my fertile times! I know things can go wrong again but im just going to try and stay positive! X

hey, that's in the more fertile window! it really works!!that's right. you will also have a lovely conception memory as well as an anniversary memory. SO happy for you. yes, try and stay positive. nice strong lines and a 2-3 already


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Gad to see you back, Sarah :hugs:
> 
> Woooo Rachel, that's a sticky one!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thanks Faythe :hugs: It was nice to be poked and feel that I could come and say hi.
> 
> Ive not been the most...well...emotionally stable at times when its come to ttc. And I know I have been guilty more than once of having a strop or being moody about my own position. Not had some of my finest moments on bnb ill be honest! Taking some time off and deactivating my account for a while at that point was probably the best thing I did to try and get my head back in the game and chill down.
> 
> But I will say this...Tina if I upset you back then I really do apologise. Was never my intention :hugs:
> 
> xClick to expand...

no worries! was a very raw moment for me at the time. but, time really does heal. i understand you are going through tough times. can't be easy ttc for so long. i really do hope you get that sticky bean very soon. it's time for some bfp happiness for you sarah!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> No, not anymore. Now I can listen to hb! I did test for weeks though lol! It was the only confirmation I had at the time. Then I got really sick.
> 
> No hiding from the toilet diving! :D
> 
> Hows Aden getting along? xClick to expand...

haha! i got lucky, i think, and haven't thrown up. though from weeks 6 through 12 felt like throwing up 24/7. this week it's only about 1/2 the time and pretty mild. there were days though that i would have been more than happy to throw up if it would make the nausea stop!

aden is doing great. just got day potty trained and his speech is coming along. he's a growing boy!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> This was my 3rd cycle since the chemical. I took the vit B and royal jelly like you suggested Moter! We had a lovely couple of days in a hotel last month (don't know if you remember me telling you!? I think that's when we conceived. Just keep looking at the tests! I wish DH was here! Although at least I don't have to worry about trying to see him in my fertile times! I know things can go wrong again but im just going to try and stay positive! X
> 
> Theres absolutely* NO* reason whatsover to stay anything *BUT* positive chick. What happened with the chemical was awful but this is a whole brand spanking new pregnancy with glitter and butterflies on top! You have really nice strong line, a great result on a digi. Nothing will go wrong :)
> 
> I wonder what it is about chemicals thats means to make you more fertile. I feel the need for google coming on!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

glitter and butterflies....love it


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I would POAS if I had any left, just to see :haha:
> 
> Bump pic from today. The two stretchies above my belly button look like I and G :rofl:
> 
> Oh, and another pic to show you that my stretchies are worse than they look in the first pic - was just that they photographed well haha.

now that's a baby bump! you look ready to pop,lol


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I'm not sure, Sarah. He/she is head down so quite possibly :D
> 
> Oo here's a side on pic Chris took earlier.
> 
> xx

such a cute baby bump. love the tats. :flower:


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I'm not sure, Sarah. He/she is head down so quite possibly :D
> 
> Oo here's a side on pic Chris took earlier.
> 
> xx

Yep bump defo looks like baby is moving into position!

I wonder if we should have a sweepstake....will faythe be one of those first time pregnancies that go over... Im betting no :D x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> theres criteria to get it and they will only give it for 3-6 months max
> 
> i'll ask but i doubt i will get it
> 
> Its defo worth asking :D
> 
> From what I understood from my FS though...its normally only given in cases where there is evidence of lack of ovulation, or that the ovaries do not produce a strong enough egg as a result ofweak ovulation to produce a viable pregnancy.
> 
> I think that unless you have PCOS or they can find evidence of annovulatory cycles, you might have to fight em for it. Or...I can come give em the Sarah twitchy eye routine!Click to expand...
> 
> im no doc but with the reactions i get just after ov i dont think they can say its annovulatory - maybe the twitchy eye will have to be doneClick to expand...
> 
> Consider it done hun!! I think when I go for my results I will be told whether I would be a candidate for clomid (although they have already hinted that I am), so if im seen before you im going to ask what the criteria really is for it and when they will consider using it!Click to expand...
> 
> hope you get on it. it's a wonderdrug! my SIL used it for her daughter and for her triplets. though she also took had the hsg and hcg shots along with the clomid to get the tripletsClick to expand...

Ohhh yes I remember you mentioning your SIL was pregnant with multiples! How is she getting along?

I hope I do get on it too. Although a lap to clear my tube might be nice too if needed lol...but then I hear its not very effective as it can cause scaring and that blockages can return. Human body...cant win sometimes! x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> This was my 3rd cycle since the chemical. I took the vit B and royal jelly like you suggested Moter! We had a lovely couple of days in a hotel last month (don't know if you remember me telling you!? I think that's when we conceived. Just keep looking at the tests! I wish DH was here! Although at least I don't have to worry about trying to see him in my fertile times! I know things can go wrong again but im just going to try and stay positive! X
> 
> hey, that's in the more fertile window! it really works!!that's right. you will also have a lovely conception memory as well as an anniversary memory. SO happy for you. yes, try and stay positive. nice strong lines and a 2-3 alreadyClick to expand...

Agree with Tina. It just goes to show that relaxing and not thinking about it can sometimes be all thats needed to help the body get all those ducks in a line! Best present you two could ever have asked for. And when you think about conceiving your baby...atleast you wont be thinking about how you were thinking at the time about whether your legs were up high enough/did the swimmers fall out etc etc! You enjoyed each other and your making love made baby! AWWWW :D


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Gad to see you back, Sarah :hugs:
> 
> Woooo Rachel, that's a sticky one!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thanks Faythe :hugs: It was nice to be poked and feel that I could come and say hi.
> 
> Ive not been the most...well...emotionally stable at times when its come to ttc. And I know I have been guilty more than once of having a strop or being moody about my own position. Not had some of my finest moments on bnb ill be honest! Taking some time off and deactivating my account for a while at that point was probably the best thing I did to try and get my head back in the game and chill down.
> 
> But I will say this...Tina if I upset you back then I really do apologise. Was never my intention :hugs:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> no worries! was a very raw moment for me at the time. but, time really does heal. i understand you are going through tough times. can't be easy ttc for so long. i really do hope you get that sticky bean very soon. it's time for some bfp happiness for you sarah!Click to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs: We will all have our rainbows :) And then we shall all be laughing at all the stresses we had trying to make them and remembering the funny things we all did to get there :D x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> No, not anymore. Now I can listen to hb! I did test for weeks though lol! It was the only confirmation I had at the time. Then I got really sick.
> 
> No hiding from the toilet diving! :D
> 
> Hows Aden getting along? xClick to expand...
> 
> haha! i got lucky, i think, and haven't thrown up. though from weeks 6 through 12 felt like throwing up 24/7. this week it's only about 1/2 the time and pretty mild. there were days though that i would have been more than happy to throw up if it would make the nausea stop!
> 
> aden is doing great. just got day potty trained and his speech is coming along. he's a growing boy!Click to expand...

That sounds like you really had it quite intense hun. Im glad to hear that things are calming down a bit this week though! Maybe youre through the worst of it now! 

Bless hes really come on! Was the potty training with him an easy process? My sister went through all worlds of pain to train my niece lol.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> theres criteria to get it and they will only give it for 3-6 months max
> 
> i'll ask but i doubt i will get it
> 
> Its defo worth asking :D
> 
> From what I understood from my FS though...its normally only given in cases where there is evidence of lack of ovulation, or that the ovaries do not produce a strong enough egg as a result ofweak ovulation to produce a viable pregnancy.
> 
> I think that unless you have PCOS or they can find evidence of annovulatory cycles, you might have to fight em for it. Or...I can come give em the Sarah twitchy eye routine!Click to expand...
> 
> im no doc but with the reactions i get just after ov i dont think they can say its annovulatory - maybe the twitchy eye will have to be doneClick to expand...
> 
> Consider it done hun!! I think when I go for my results I will be told whether I would be a candidate for clomid (although they have already hinted that I am), so if im seen before you im going to ask what the criteria really is for it and when they will consider using it!Click to expand...
> 
> hope you get on it. it's a wonderdrug! my SIL used it for her daughter and for her triplets. though she also took had the hsg and hcg shots along with the clomid to get the tripletsClick to expand...
> 
> Ohhh yes I remember you mentioning your SIL was pregnant with multiples! How is she getting along?
> 
> I hope I do get on it too. Although a lap to clear my tube might be nice too if needed lol...but then I hear its not very effective as it can cause scaring and that blockages can return. Human body...cant win sometimes! xClick to expand...

she's doing well so far. they are having 2 girls and a boy. probably in october as triplets usually come 33 weeks or before.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> This was my 3rd cycle since the chemical. I took the vit B and royal jelly like you suggested Moter! We had a lovely couple of days in a hotel last month (don't know if you remember me telling you!? I think that's when we conceived. Just keep looking at the tests! I wish DH was here! Although at least I don't have to worry about trying to see him in my fertile times! I know things can go wrong again but im just going to try and stay positive! X
> 
> hey, that's in the more fertile window! it really works!!that's right. you will also have a lovely conception memory as well as an anniversary memory. SO happy for you. yes, try and stay positive. nice strong lines and a 2-3 alreadyClick to expand...
> 
> Agree with Tina. It just goes to show that relaxing and not thinking about it can sometimes be all thats needed to help the body get all those ducks in a line! Best present you two could ever have asked for. And when you think about conceiving your baby...atleast you wont be thinking about how you were thinking at the time about whether your legs were up high enough/did the swimmers fall out etc etc! You enjoyed each other and your making love made baby! AWWWW :DClick to expand...

lol! that's more how my bfp cycle went. was not at all relaxed. if anything, more obsessed. and forget about enjoying conception. it was all about getting that egg/sperm to meet! i am not a relaxed sort of person anyway :winkwink:


----------



## Faythe

I hope I don't go over!! :wacko:


----------



## rooster100

Sarah its great to have you home! I'm nervous but excited at the same time! This is supposed to be an exciting time so that how I'm going to be, of something happens then it happens and there is nothing I can do about it. As for now I will eat well, take my vits and try and rest. I might send you one more pic Moter! X


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> No, not anymore. Now I can listen to hb! I did test for weeks though lol! It was the only confirmation I had at the time. Then I got really sick.
> 
> No hiding from the toilet diving! :D
> 
> Hows Aden getting along? xClick to expand...
> 
> haha! i got lucky, i think, and haven't thrown up. though from weeks 6 through 12 felt like throwing up 24/7. this week it's only about 1/2 the time and pretty mild. there were days though that i would have been more than happy to throw up if it would make the nausea stop!
> 
> aden is doing great. just got day potty trained and his speech is coming along. he's a growing boy!Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like you really had it quite intense hun. Im glad to hear that things are calming down a bit this week though! Maybe youre through the worst of it now!
> 
> Bless hes really come on! Was the potty training with him an easy process? My sister went through all worlds of pain to train my niece lol.Click to expand...

yeah, i think i'm through the worst of it now. feeling halfway normal again. i will never take feeling well for granted again!

it took about 5 days till ds fully understood the potty training. i had 2 1/2 days to devote only to potty training. i literally took him to potty every 15 minutes and he finally just got it. i went straight to underwear and i think that was the trick. cause he could feel the accident and didn't like it. now he will have the occasional accident if he's busy playing outside or we are out somewhere. he waits too long and then can't make it. but we are over the big hurdle! night time training won't be for awhile yet though. he is nowhere near ready for that.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I hope I don't go over!! :wacko:

wouldn't that be something. do you know if they induce if you go over? generally, they induce here if you go past 41 weeks


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Sarah its great to have you home! I'm nervous but excited at the same time! This is supposed to be an exciting time so that how I'm going to be, of something happens then it happens and there is nothing I can do about it. As for now I will eat well, take my vits and try and rest. I might send you one more pic Moter! X

that's right rooster! all signs are pointing to a sticky bean here. sure, send me as many pics as you want. i love seeing bfp's!!!


----------



## moter98

Another pic for rachel. Nice strong line!
 



Attached Files:







photo-1.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Faythe

Yeah they do if you go over. I'm hoping I don't!


----------



## moter98

You probably won't. Most don't go over.


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Another pic for rachel. Nice strong line!

Wowee!!!!!


----------



## moter98

Feels like the old thread again. Pages and pages of posts! :)


----------



## rooster100

Yeah we have the family back! Just need trying to pop in on one of her flying visits! X
Thanks girls I can't believe I'm looking at my own lines! X


----------



## Faythe

Woot woot :yipee:

I think I've eaten too many love hearts, bleugh.


----------



## rooster100

Feeling a little sick again! Yeah!


----------



## Faythe

Oh yes! Yay for sickness :D


----------



## Pinky32

wow those are some dark lines !!!!!!


[email protected] hearts faythe


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Feeling a little sick again! Yeah!

Crackers and toast are gonna be your best friends lol!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> theres criteria to get it and they will only give it for 3-6 months max
> 
> i'll ask but i doubt i will get it
> 
> Its defo worth asking :D
> 
> From what I understood from my FS though...its normally only given in cases where there is evidence of lack of ovulation, or that the ovaries do not produce a strong enough egg as a result ofweak ovulation to produce a viable pregnancy.
> 
> I think that unless you have PCOS or they can find evidence of annovulatory cycles, you might have to fight em for it. Or...I can come give em the Sarah twitchy eye routine!Click to expand...
> 
> im no doc but with the reactions i get just after ov i dont think they can say its annovulatory - maybe the twitchy eye will have to be doneClick to expand...
> 
> Consider it done hun!! I think when I go for my results I will be told whether I would be a candidate for clomid (although they have already hinted that I am), so if im seen before you im going to ask what the criteria really is for it and when they will consider using it!Click to expand...
> 
> hope you get on it. it's a wonderdrug! my SIL used it for her daughter and for her triplets. though she also took had the hsg and hcg shots along with the clomid to get the tripletsClick to expand...
> 
> Ohhh yes I remember you mentioning your SIL was pregnant with multiples! How is she getting along?
> 
> I hope I do get on it too. Although a lap to clear my tube might be nice too if needed lol...but then I hear its not very effective as it can cause scaring and that blockages can return. Human body...cant win sometimes! xClick to expand...
> 
> she's doing well so far. they are having 2 girls and a boy. probably in october as triplets usually come 33 weeks or before.Click to expand...

Wow thats not too far away! How long will they have to stay in Special Care until they get to come home? Is it based on their weight increase after birth? x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> This was my 3rd cycle since the chemical. I took the vit B and royal jelly like you suggested Moter! We had a lovely couple of days in a hotel last month (don't know if you remember me telling you!? I think that's when we conceived. Just keep looking at the tests! I wish DH was here! Although at least I don't have to worry about trying to see him in my fertile times! I know things can go wrong again but im just going to try and stay positive! X
> 
> hey, that's in the more fertile window! it really works!!that's right. you will also have a lovely conception memory as well as an anniversary memory. SO happy for you. yes, try and stay positive. nice strong lines and a 2-3 alreadyClick to expand...
> 
> Agree with Tina. It just goes to show that relaxing and not thinking about it can sometimes be all thats needed to help the body get all those ducks in a line! Best present you two could ever have asked for. And when you think about conceiving your baby...atleast you wont be thinking about how you were thinking at the time about whether your legs were up high enough/did the swimmers fall out etc etc! You enjoyed each other and your making love made baby! AWWWW :DClick to expand...
> 
> lol! that's more how my bfp cycle went. was not at all relaxed. if anything, more obsessed. and forget about enjoying conception. it was all about getting that egg/sperm to meet! i am not a relaxed sort of person anyway :winkwink:Click to expand...

I think thats how any potential conception I have will get too lol! Mind you, the non-sticky I had I was totally off ttc. I think I was drinking beer every day through my fertile window. Maybe there is some merit in getting drunk during ovulation!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Sarah its great to have you home! I'm nervous but excited at the same time! This is supposed to be an exciting time so that how I'm going to be, of something happens then it happens and there is nothing I can do about it. As for now I will eat well, take my vits and try and rest. I might send you one more pic Moter! X

I think we can all understand your nerves hun. Its only natural :) I think its nerve wracking enough as it is let alone when youve gone through losses!

But like I said yesterday, whole new pregnancy and its already showing itself to be a nicely strong implanted little beany! Youll be fine :happydance:

x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> No, not anymore. Now I can listen to hb! I did test for weeks though lol! It was the only confirmation I had at the time. Then I got really sick.
> 
> No hiding from the toilet diving! :D
> 
> Hows Aden getting along? xClick to expand...
> 
> haha! i got lucky, i think, and haven't thrown up. though from weeks 6 through 12 felt like throwing up 24/7. this week it's only about 1/2 the time and pretty mild. there were days though that i would have been more than happy to throw up if it would make the nausea stop!
> 
> aden is doing great. just got day potty trained and his speech is coming along. he's a growing boy!Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like you really had it quite intense hun. Im glad to hear that things are calming down a bit this week though! Maybe youre through the worst of it now!
> 
> Bless hes really come on! Was the potty training with him an easy process? My sister went through all worlds of pain to train my niece lol.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, i think i'm through the worst of it now. feeling halfway normal again. i will never take feeling well for granted again!
> 
> it took about 5 days till ds fully understood the potty training. i had 2 1/2 days to devote only to potty training. i literally took him to potty every 15 minutes and he finally just got it. i went straight to underwear and i think that was the trick. cause he could feel the accident and didn't like it. now he will have the occasional accident if he's busy playing outside or we are out somewhere. he waits too long and then can't make it. but we are over the big hurdle! night time training won't be for awhile yet though. he is nowhere near ready for that.Click to expand...

Bet you cant wait to eat something yummy!!

Wow that is impressive!! Hes a proper little trouper isnt he bless! It sounds like a really good way of handling it. My sis had my niece running about in the nude and so she didnt experience the nasty side of it...sounds like this way does the trick in half the time! x


----------



## sarahuk

AMAZING lines you got there Rach! Have u told hubby yet? :D

So how are you ladies today? :)

x


----------



## Faythe

I'm OK. Totally crapping myself at the amount of bubbles in my washing machine at the moment. I hope they don't start coming out of the drawer!!! :shock:

How're you today, Sarah?

xx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> theres criteria to get it and they will only give it for 3-6 months max
> 
> i'll ask but i doubt i will get it
> 
> Its defo worth asking :D
> 
> From what I understood from my FS though...its normally only given in cases where there is evidence of lack of ovulation, or that the ovaries do not produce a strong enough egg as a result ofweak ovulation to produce a viable pregnancy.
> 
> I think that unless you have PCOS or they can find evidence of annovulatory cycles, you might have to fight em for it. Or...I can come give em the Sarah twitchy eye routine!Click to expand...
> 
> im no doc but with the reactions i get just after ov i dont think they can say its annovulatory - maybe the twitchy eye will have to be doneClick to expand...
> 
> Consider it done hun!! I think when I go for my results I will be told whether I would be a candidate for clomid (although they have already hinted that I am), so if im seen before you im going to ask what the criteria really is for it and when they will consider using it!Click to expand...
> 
> hope you get on it. it's a wonderdrug! my SIL used it for her daughter and for her triplets. though she also took had the hsg and hcg shots along with the clomid to get the tripletsClick to expand...
> 
> Ohhh yes I remember you mentioning your SIL was pregnant with multiples! How is she getting along?
> 
> I hope I do get on it too. Although a lap to clear my tube might be nice too if needed lol...but then I hear its not very effective as it can cause scaring and that blockages can return. Human body...cant win sometimes! xClick to expand...
> 
> she's doing well so far. they are having 2 girls and a boy. probably in october as triplets usually come 33 weeks or before.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow thats not too far away! How long will they have to stay in Special Care until they get to come home? Is it based on their weight increase after birth? xClick to expand...

I'm not sure. Probably weeks. It's based on how well they are doing on their own. Like breathing, eating etc. generally they stay till they would be considered full term, so 36 weeks at least.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> This was my 3rd cycle since the chemical. I took the vit B and royal jelly like you suggested Moter! We had a lovely couple of days in a hotel last month (don't know if you remember me telling you!? I think that's when we conceived. Just keep looking at the tests! I wish DH was here! Although at least I don't have to worry about trying to see him in my fertile times! I know things can go wrong again but im just going to try and stay positive! X
> 
> hey, that's in the more fertile window! it really works!!that's right. you will also have a lovely conception memory as well as an anniversary memory. SO happy for you. yes, try and stay positive. nice strong lines and a 2-3 alreadyClick to expand...
> 
> Agree with Tina. It just goes to show that relaxing and not thinking about it can sometimes be all thats needed to help the body get all those ducks in a line! Best present you two could ever have asked for. And when you think about conceiving your baby...atleast you wont be thinking about how you were thinking at the time about whether your legs were up high enough/did the swimmers fall out etc etc! You enjoyed each other and your making love made baby! AWWWW :DClick to expand...
> 
> lol! that's more how my bfp cycle went. was not at all relaxed. if anything, more obsessed. and forget about enjoying conception. it was all about getting that egg/sperm to meet! i am not a relaxed sort of person anyway :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I think thats how any potential conception I have will get too lol! Mind you, the non-sticky I had I was totally off ttc. I think I was drinking beer every day through my fertile window. Maybe there is some merit in getting drunk during ovulation!Click to expand...

Lol! Yeah, it would sure help with relaxing!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> No, not anymore. Now I can listen to hb! I did test for weeks though lol! It was the only confirmation I had at the time. Then I got really sick.
> 
> No hiding from the toilet diving! :D
> 
> Hows Aden getting along? xClick to expand...
> 
> haha! i got lucky, i think, and haven't thrown up. though from weeks 6 through 12 felt like throwing up 24/7. this week it's only about 1/2 the time and pretty mild. there were days though that i would have been more than happy to throw up if it would make the nausea stop!
> 
> aden is doing great. just got day potty trained and his speech is coming along. he's a growing boy!Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like you really had it quite intense hun. Im glad to hear that things are calming down a bit this week though! Maybe youre through the worst of it now!
> 
> Bless hes really come on! Was the potty training with him an easy process? My sister went through all worlds of pain to train my niece lol.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, i think i'm through the worst of it now. feeling halfway normal again. i will never take feeling well for granted again!
> 
> it took about 5 days till ds fully understood the potty training. i had 2 1/2 days to devote only to potty training. i literally took him to potty every 15 minutes and he finally just got it. i went straight to underwear and i think that was the trick. cause he could feel the accident and didn't like it. now he will have the occasional accident if he's busy playing outside or we are out somewhere. he waits too long and then can't make it. but we are over the big hurdle! night time training won't be for awhile yet though. he is nowhere near ready for that.Click to expand...
> 
> Bet you cant wait to eat something yummy!!
> 
> Wow that is impressive!! Hes a proper little trouper isnt he bless! It sounds like a really good way of handling it. My sis had my niece running about in the nude and so she didnt experience the nasty side of it...sounds like this way does the trick in half the time! xClick to expand...

Oh I've been eating everything in sight. The only thing that helped the nausea for me was to eat every hour. Now I'm just plain hungry all the time, lol!
I've heard about the naked trainkng and it's supposed to work like the straight to underwear method. We have a dog that would probably eat all the accidents so we didn't wanna go that route, ha!


----------



## moter98

You could have a bubble bath then faythe :)


----------



## Faythe

This is bad, really bad :shock:


----------



## moter98

Is it coming out of the machine?!


----------



## Faythe

Almost! Luckily it just finished the load......... phew!


----------



## moter98

Lol!


----------



## rooster100

I'm soooo tired at work! Thought I was bleeding a min ago but it's just EWCM. So scared that I might start bleeding :( x


----------



## moter98

I felt the same way. It's normal to be scared after your losses. Just an FYI, you will probably have a lot of ewcm. I still have it. 
P.s. I still check for bleeding.


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I'm OK. Totally crapping myself at the amount of bubbles in my washing machine at the moment. I hope they don't start coming out of the drawer!!! :shock:
> 
> How're you today, Sarah?
> 
> xx

Foam party at Faythes!! :D

Im ok thanks chick, and you? :) 

Happy to have my crosshairs but hate the fact that I can now not take my painmeds for a couple of weeks. Sucky.com! :D


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> theres criteria to get it and they will only give it for 3-6 months max
> 
> i'll ask but i doubt i will get it
> 
> Its defo worth asking :D
> 
> From what I understood from my FS though...its normally only given in cases where there is evidence of lack of ovulation, or that the ovaries do not produce a strong enough egg as a result ofweak ovulation to produce a viable pregnancy.
> 
> I think that unless you have PCOS or they can find evidence of annovulatory cycles, you might have to fight em for it. Or...I can come give em the Sarah twitchy eye routine!Click to expand...
> 
> im no doc but with the reactions i get just after ov i dont think they can say its annovulatory - maybe the twitchy eye will have to be doneClick to expand...
> 
> Consider it done hun!! I think when I go for my results I will be told whether I would be a candidate for clomid (although they have already hinted that I am), so if im seen before you im going to ask what the criteria really is for it and when they will consider using it!Click to expand...
> 
> hope you get on it. it's a wonderdrug! my SIL used it for her daughter and for her triplets. though she also took had the hsg and hcg shots along with the clomid to get the tripletsClick to expand...
> 
> Ohhh yes I remember you mentioning your SIL was pregnant with multiples! How is she getting along?
> 
> I hope I do get on it too. Although a lap to clear my tube might be nice too if needed lol...but then I hear its not very effective as it can cause scaring and that blockages can return. Human body...cant win sometimes! xClick to expand...
> 
> she's doing well so far. they are having 2 girls and a boy. probably in october as triplets usually come 33 weeks or before.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow thats not too far away! How long will they have to stay in Special Care until they get to come home? Is it based on their weight increase after birth? xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure. Probably weeks. It's based on how well they are doing on their own. Like breathing, eating etc. generally they stay till they would be considered full term, so 36 weeks at least.Click to expand...

Bless them all. Must be hard knowing that when you give birth you wont be able to bring your babies home with you. Always thought what strong women they were to deal with that when it occurs. Must really pull at the heart strings.

Im sure they will all be nice and strong through and hope they dont have to stay in too long :) x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> No, not anymore. Now I can listen to hb! I did test for weeks though lol! It was the only confirmation I had at the time. Then I got really sick.
> 
> No hiding from the toilet diving! :D
> 
> Hows Aden getting along? xClick to expand...
> 
> haha! i got lucky, i think, and haven't thrown up. though from weeks 6 through 12 felt like throwing up 24/7. this week it's only about 1/2 the time and pretty mild. there were days though that i would have been more than happy to throw up if it would make the nausea stop!
> 
> aden is doing great. just got day potty trained and his speech is coming along. he's a growing boy!Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like you really had it quite intense hun. Im glad to hear that things are calming down a bit this week though! Maybe youre through the worst of it now!
> 
> Bless hes really come on! Was the potty training with him an easy process? My sister went through all worlds of pain to train my niece lol.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, i think i'm through the worst of it now. feeling halfway normal again. i will never take feeling well for granted again!
> 
> it took about 5 days till ds fully understood the potty training. i had 2 1/2 days to devote only to potty training. i literally took him to potty every 15 minutes and he finally just got it. i went straight to underwear and i think that was the trick. cause he could feel the accident and didn't like it. now he will have the occasional accident if he's busy playing outside or we are out somewhere. he waits too long and then can't make it. but we are over the big hurdle! night time training won't be for awhile yet though. he is nowhere near ready for that.Click to expand...
> 
> Bet you cant wait to eat something yummy!!
> 
> Wow that is impressive!! Hes a proper little trouper isnt he bless! It sounds like a really good way of handling it. My sis had my niece running about in the nude and so she didnt experience the nasty side of it...sounds like this way does the trick in half the time! xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I've been eating everything in sight. The only thing that helped the nausea for me was to eat every hour. Now I'm just plain hungry all the time, lol!
> I've heard about the naked trainkng and it's supposed to work like the straight to underwear method. We have a dog that would probably eat all the accidents so we didn't wanna go that route, ha!Click to expand...

oh my can you imagine the horror when you see the dog chowing down on something!! 

Its gotta be awful feeling that sick that often. I have to admit, its the only thing about pregnancy im not looking forward too lol. x


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> I'm soooo tired at work! Thought I was bleeding a min ago but it's just EWCM. So scared that I might start bleeding :( x

Dont worry chick. Youre going to be fine :) x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> I felt the same way. It's normal to be scared after your losses. Just an FYI, you will probably have a lot of ewcm. I still have it.
> P.s. I still check for bleeding.

I think its a habit that would be impossible to break when youve gone through trauma trying to get to that rainbow. Or actually...with any pregnancy really. When you want something so bad you just want to be sure all the time that its ok. I reckon ill check every hour on the hour until I give birth :wacko:

But everything will be fine chick. Really strong positives :) Strong little beany you got there snuggled in nice and deep! x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> No, not anymore. Now I can listen to hb! I did test for weeks though lol! It was the only confirmation I had at the time. Then I got really sick.
> 
> No hiding from the toilet diving! :D
> 
> Hows Aden getting along? xClick to expand...
> 
> haha! i got lucky, i think, and haven't thrown up. though from weeks 6 through 12 felt like throwing up 24/7. this week it's only about 1/2 the time and pretty mild. there were days though that i would have been more than happy to throw up if it would make the nausea stop!
> 
> aden is doing great. just got day potty trained and his speech is coming along. he's a growing boy!Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like you really had it quite intense hun. Im glad to hear that things are calming down a bit this week though! Maybe youre through the worst of it now!
> 
> Bless hes really come on! Was the potty training with him an easy process? My sister went through all worlds of pain to train my niece lol.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, i think i'm through the worst of it now. feeling halfway normal again. i will never take feeling well for granted again!
> 
> it took about 5 days till ds fully understood the potty training. i had 2 1/2 days to devote only to potty training. i literally took him to potty every 15 minutes and he finally just got it. i went straight to underwear and i think that was the trick. cause he could feel the accident and didn't like it. now he will have the occasional accident if he's busy playing outside or we are out somewhere. he waits too long and then can't make it. but we are over the big hurdle! night time training won't be for awhile yet though. he is nowhere near ready for that.Click to expand...
> 
> Bet you cant wait to eat something yummy!!
> 
> Wow that is impressive!! Hes a proper little trouper isnt he bless! It sounds like a really good way of handling it. My sis had my niece running about in the nude and so she didnt experience the nasty side of it...sounds like this way does the trick in half the time! xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I've been eating everything in sight. The only thing that helped the nausea for me was to eat every hour. Now I'm just plain hungry all the time, lol!
> I've heard about the naked trainkng and it's supposed to work like the straight to underwear method. We have a dog that would probably eat all the accidents so we didn't wanna go that route, ha!Click to expand...
> 
> oh my can you imagine the horror when you see the dog chowing down on something!!
> 
> Its gotta be awful feeling that sick that often. I have to admit, its the only thing about pregnancy im not looking forward too lol. xClick to expand...

You might not get it at all. Faythe didn't and I didn't with ds. It is pretty awful I have to admit. Only because it's for so long. But, it does get better!


----------



## Faythe

No sickness rocks! I really got lucky with that.


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, had such a busy day at work I can't even begin to tell you! Did not stop for 13 hours, hardly sat down! Kept getting tugging cramping feelings in my right side, I'm so anxiou about it! Its ok to work very hard when pregnant isn't it? Did a test again this eve (handy with the free ones at work!) and it was still strongly positive! I just want it to be April already! X


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> No sickness rocks! I really got lucky with that.

yes you did! i had to leave work today cause it came back with a vengence. all of a sudden i was praying and wishing to throw up. the kind of sick the makes you all weak and shaky. still praying.....


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, had such a busy day at work I can't even begin to tell you! Did not stop for 13 hours, hardly sat down! Kept getting tugging cramping feelings in my right side, I'm so anxiou about it! Its ok to work very hard when pregnant isn't it? Did a test again this eve (handy with the free ones at work!) and it was still strongly positive! I just want it to be April already! X

its ok to do anything you were already doing before you got pregnant. you're body is used to it.


----------



## Faythe

I'm glad as I have a phobia about being sick.


----------



## moter98

Yeah I imagine that would only make it that much worse. 
I'm so ready to feel normal again! It's been 7 weeks now. Hoping it will be next week


----------



## Faythe

Fingers crossed you feel more human soon


----------



## moter98

Just had a popscicle. Wow did that help! Why didn't i try that weeks ago


----------



## Faythe

Mmmmm ice lolly!


----------



## moter98

Strawberry flavor :)


----------



## Faythe

I have one now. Lemonade mmmmmmm


----------



## moter98

Gave ds an orange one. Now I want that flavor too lol!


----------



## Faythe

Have another ;)


----------



## moter98

After my Mac n cheese


----------



## moter98

It's truly amazing how much I can eat now


----------



## rooster100

I remember when I was first pregnant I was so hungry all the time. I just never felt full! It was gross actually. Feeling roasting hot this morning and it's not hot here! Could do with a lolly! X


----------



## Faythe

Morning preggo one!!

How're you doing?

xxx


----------



## rooster100

Good thanks, feel a little sick. Woke up this morning and forgot I was pregnant! Then I remembered and had to take a test! The test line was actually darker then the control line so that was nice x


----------



## rooster100

How are you faythe? Xx


----------



## rooster100

Moter when will you start showing? We need to see some pics! X


----------



## Faythe

I'm good thanks lovely. Proper over the moon for you

xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Good thanks, feel a little sick. Woke up this morning and forgot I was pregnant! Then I remembered and had to take a test! The test line was actually darker then the control line so that was nice x

Looks like a very sticky bean is in there!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Moter when will you start showing? We need to see some pics! X

I do have a belly already, though thats not where the baby is yet lol! I can hear the hb about 2 inches above the lady garden now lol! I'll have to take a belly soon


----------



## rooster100

I know I shouldn't get ahead of myself after the last two experience but was wondering when u start to show? I am very bloated! (not that I think I have a pregnant belly already!) can't wait to have a little bump! X


----------



## moter98

Bloating is very common in first tri. I had that too. My stomach was huge by the end of the day, then I would wake up and it would be flat again. By week 13 your uterus will start to move out of your pelvis so that's usually when you start to really show. I was so bloated early on that I was ready unbuttoning my pants by 6 weeks lol!


----------



## Faythe

Took ages for me to show and look pregnant.


----------



## moter98

I will upload my pics tonight. I take one once a month for baby books. Have em all
From ds. My belly is def bigger this time around. Looks more like I did around 16-18 weeks last time.


----------



## rooster100

Oh exciting yes you should defo keep us updated with pictures x


----------



## moter98

I'm not sure if it's really considered a baby bump as uterus & baby are actually just below the bump yet lol!


----------



## rooster100

Having period type pains again, feeling really hot and dizzy too. I hope the baby is ok! so nervous! X


----------



## moter98

I had the period type cramps and dizziness too. I think the cramps are your uterus growing and the dizziness a reaction to rise in hormones. I worried about it all too and it turned out it was just fine!!


----------



## moter98

Have you called your dr yet to set up an appt?


----------



## rooster100

I will on Monday! I have read sooooo many things about women having period cramps for months so I know I have to relax. The test was still very positive today so I need to calm down! I wish DH was here! X


----------



## moter98

I had it for weeks and still get them sometimes now! Have you told dh yet?


----------



## rooster100

Oh yeah I have told him, not very exciting over the phone though! Cramps do ease off though, tummy rumbling loads! I always get rumbling tummy before af too. It's so annoying pregnancy and af symptoms being so similar! When will u post the pics! X


----------



## moter98

This is one month pregnant. No change.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0399 2.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 6


----------



## moter98

This is 2 months pregnant, end of day. In the mornings my stomach was still flat.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0608 copy.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## moter98

This is my current bowl of jelly, lol!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0623 copy.jpg
File size: 57.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rooster100

All beautiful! I wouldn't like to take a pic of me yet as I already look about 4 months pregnant because of the bloating! X


----------



## moter98

you should! take one right away in the morning and then do monthly pics. it's really fun when you get them all together in an album. i liked it anyway. me and dh were pretty proud of it, though i gotta admit the older generation didn't really get it. dh's grandma said they didn't do that sort of thing in her day,lol!


----------



## rooster100

That's because they didn't have cameras in her day! 
Pains again in abdo! Ahhhh! I think I'm going to constantly freak out! I think it's the fact that the first time I got all the way to 12 weeks and it still went wrong. Other thing is bbs are not swollen or tender?! With my first bfp they ballooned and hurt like mad and even with the chemical they started to! This time nothing! Very strange! X


----------



## Faythe

You look fab!

Rooster don't fret. Every pregnancy is different :hugs:

xxx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> That's because they didn't have cameras in her day!
> Pains again in abdo! Ahhhh! I think I'm going to constantly freak out! I think it's the fact that the first time I got all the way to 12 weeks and it still went wrong. Other thing is bbs are not swollen or tender?! With my first bfp they ballooned and hurt like mad and even with the chemical they started to! This time nothing! Very strange! X

Mine only hurt when touched. Not at all with ds. Every pregnancy is different remember! Remember my dr telling me that you have a 67% of a successful pregnancy next time? He was right for me!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> You look fab!
> 
> Rooster don't fret. Every pregnancy is different :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Thanks! I've gained 7 pounds so far. So hungry all the time


----------



## Faythe

Make sure you EAT. Both you and baby need it :D


----------



## moter98

Oh, I'm having no problems there, ha!


----------



## Faythe

I was gonna say! Don't do what I did today and not eat hardly anything, and then find yourself taking a trip to the maternity unit because a certain small person has been quiet today.

My fault for not eating :dohh:


----------



## Pinky32

awww tina thats a lovely bump

because your so slim, your going to be like faythe and have a lovely bump when your big


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I was gonna say! Don't do what I did today and not eat hardly anything, and then find yourself taking a trip to the maternity unit because a certain small person has been quiet today.
> 
> My fault for not eating :dohh:

Oh my gosh, scary! Glad all is well. Make sure you eat!!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> awww tina thats a lovely bump
> 
> because your so slim, your going to be like faythe and have a lovely bump when your big

Thanks pinky. I will most likely look like I have swallowed a watermelon lol!


----------



## Pinky32

but it will be a perfect round watermelon like faythes


----------



## Faythe

As soon as I was hooked up to the machine, Shrimpette starting going nuts. Sods law really lol.

I'm pretty chuffed with my BP through this pregnancy :D


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> As soon as I was hooked up to the machine, Shrimpette starting going nuts. Sods law really lol.
> 
> I'm pretty chuffed with my BP through this pregnancy :D

Oh too cute. Baby is dancing with the machine. :)

That's great you're bp has been so good


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> but it will be a perfect round watermelon like faythes

It will be big I bet, just like with ds.


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> As soon as I was hooked up to the machine, Shrimpette starting going nuts. Sods law really lol.
> 
> I'm pretty chuffed with my BP through this pregnancy :D
> 
> Oh too cute. Baby is dancing with the machine. :)
> 
> That's great you're bp has been so goodClick to expand...

I'm glad as too many people I know have suffered with really high BP in pregnancy. Counting myself lucky.


----------



## moter98

Yep I did with ds. I was always high at appts but took my own BP at home and was just under the high level. When it came time for delivery, they just sped things up and watched me more closely. It all ended up just fine and after I had the baby my bp went back to normal. I got lucky an it never got alarmingly high. Though of I would not have taken my bp at home they would have induced me weeks early!


----------



## Faythe

Oh my. How high did it get?

Mine stays on the lower end of healthy.


----------



## moter98

141/92 along with a lot of water retention. Was gaining 2-4 lbs a week those last weeks. My poor legs were so swollen lol. Dr said it was looking like toxemia. I didn't want to accept that as I just felt baby wasn't ready to come out yet. So I bought my own bp monitor and used it about 4 times a day. My readings at home when I was more relaxed were in 130/80 area. So the dr let it slide and I was just to monitor myself. When I did go into labor they had me come in when my contractions were still 10-15 minutes apart. They usually want you to stay home longer with a first but they felt they needed to monitor me I guess. I felt fine the whole time except for the water retention and never did develop toxemia


----------



## Faythe

That's good your BP was lower at home :flower:


----------



## rooster100

Had such bad pain in my right side last night that I tight I would have to go to the ER I think it might have been trapped wind (sorry tmi) but I was also worried it was a cyst again. Feel sick with tiredness this morning. Took a pregnancy test and it was fine. Just feel crappy and have to work tomorrow. X


----------



## Faythe

Put your feet up missy :flower:

xx


----------



## moter98

take today and rest! and when you can, go out and buy a ton of crackers and bread,lol! i still don't leave the house without my crackers. 

i slept 10 hours last night and i could sleep another 10. wish DS would want to sleep all day. :)


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls. I'm taking yr advice and resting today. The weather is nice so have been out on the balcony watching one born every minute which I haven't watched since last year as I found it too hard, it keeps making me cry, think my hormones are getting at me! X


----------



## moter98

This is so exciting. It's finally your turn rooster! Guess your dr was right too:)


----------



## rooster100

Yeah I guess she was! Thanks Moter! Rested for a while today then met my friends and sat in the park in the sun. Cramps a little better this evening. X


----------



## rooster100

Your nearly 14 weeks Moter! The time seems to have flown by but has it flown by for you? X


----------



## moter98

Yes it has! So crazy and wonderful!!


----------



## sarahuk

Hi ladies!

Expect big update cos Im playing catchup! Hope youre all ok?

Sorry ive been a bit quiet but I ended up getting admitted to hospital with gallbladder disease as they thought I might have a potential blockage/inflammation of the bladder. Turned out I didnt so they didnt do the op as it wasnt considered an emergency so now im waiting for an outpatients appointment with the surgical dept to see about getting it sorted. Doesnt seem like I can put it off any longer...doh!!

*Tina:* I hope I dont get the MS too bad but suppose if I do I will be happy to have it anyway! 

I agree with Rach we need bump piccies :D Oh...scrap that...Ive just seen them! So cute chick!! Little bump defo forming there :D :happydance: Cant wait to see the progression!

Faythe: So lucky with the sickness!!! I think Ill spend more of my time toilet diving than I will doing anything else...lucky gal! :D

Ohhh hun...that must have been scary going down to maternity! Its good that you got it all checked out though and that you and shrimpette are both doing well! 

Rachael: Cramping is very normal and yep..its fine to work :) Its not till later on that you need to worry about that. The body is super resiliant! Yay for strong positives! Everything is fine chick :)

I know its easier said than done but the past pregnancies were just that honey. They were then, and this one is now :) Every pregnancy is different so dont worry if youre feeling/not feeling something this time around than you did before. Our bodies react differently each time. Youll get your peace of mind all is fine once you see the doc chick x


----------



## moter98

Sarah, hope you are feelin better. Do the drs have any idea what it could be?


----------



## Faythe

I can sympathise with you, Sarah. I too had gall bladder disease and having surgery was the best thing ever. So much happier now.

Funnily enough, I got my BFP the month after I had it removed ;)

xx


----------



## moter98

bachelorette was really fun yesterday! 

rooster, how are you doing? still testing?


----------



## rooster100

Sorry to hear your so unwell Sarah! Hope you get sorted soon! 
Yeah I'm still taking tests Moter! They are still extremly positive. Jut took my bra off (to go to bed) and my boobs are really swollen an really painful! Yeah! Have a terrible headache as well so I guess baby is sticking for the time being! Xx


----------



## Faythe

How you feeling this morning?

xx


----------



## rooster100

Hi faythe, I feel sick and still have a headache but no cramps so I'm happy with that! How are you? X


----------



## Faythe

Drink plenty of water. Chamomile tea is good for headaches :hugs:

I'm OK. Got shed loads to do today but am just putting my feet up as have been buzzing around this morning already and am postie stalking :haha:

xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Sarah, hope you are feelin better. Do the drs have any idea what it could be?

Yeah chick I already knew I had Gallbladder disease like Faythe had..ive been putting off thinking about the surgery because im terrified of it...Im a wimp I know!

But no putting it off this time...doctors orders...waiting for letter to go see the surgeon now.

I feel much better thanks! Back to my normal self now...well..atleast till it starts again which could be anytime. Seems more frequent than not these days :S

x


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I can sympathise with you, Sarah. I too had gall bladder disease and having surgery was the best thing ever. So much happier now.
> 
> Funnily enough, I got my BFP the month after I had it removed ;)
> 
> xx

I remember you saying! Infact...the convo we had about it was in my mind when the surgeon was talking at me. Hearing about how you went from one extreme to pain free was decision done for me. Wanted them to take it out there and then but alas..no emergency so I have to wait!

I wonder if the removal of the stress and pain somehow helped relax your body into making it happen! x


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Sorry to hear your so unwell Sarah! Hope you get sorted soon!
> Yeah I'm still taking tests Moter! They are still extremly positive. Jut took my bra off (to go to bed) and my boobs are really swollen an really painful! Yeah! Have a terrible headache as well so I guess baby is sticking for the time being! Xx

Not for the time being chick...for the next 9 months! xx


----------



## moter98

Musts misread your first post Sarah. I thought the drs had ruled out it being gallbladder. Good luck with sergury!


----------



## moter98

Pinky, how are you? Isn't your sergury coming up in like a week? Hoping it will be your last one


----------



## Faythe

Trust me Sarah, the discomfort for a while after surgery is SO worth it. The attacks were crippling and I ended up having time off work for a day or so after an attack because it made me that ill.

I'm not sure if it is coindidence or not, but after 13 failed cycles, I had surgery and then the next cycle I got my BFP. I do often wonder if the gall bladder disease plus the infections I got as a result was what hindered me for such a long time.

xx


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky, how are you? Isn't your sergury coming up in like a week? Hoping it will be your last one

Hey girls
Yep its in a week and a half *gulp*

Part of me is dreading it but a bigger part of me is hoping this is my third and final op and I will soon be pain free and get my arm back!

Hows everyone doing?


----------



## moter98

Good here. Just think, 2-3 weeks from now you will be feeling so much better than now!


----------



## rooster100

Happy 14 weeks Moter!! Yeah
I'm 5 weeks today so only 9 weeks behind you! 
I love stalking post faythe. 
Good luck with the surgery Sarah! U will feel like a new woman after! Xx


----------



## moter98

Thanks rooster :) 
Eek, 5 weeks! Happy 5 weeks!!!!!


----------



## Faythe

Happy 14 weeks, Tina!


----------



## moter98

Thanks faythe
You are coming around on 35 weeks!! Baby will be here really soon now. Are you ready?


----------



## Faythe

Very :D

We're ready to rock and roll. Chris is getting impatient bless him :haha:


----------



## moter98

Awww, he will love being a dad I bet. Time has gone so fast. Your baby could be here in less than a month even.


----------



## Faythe

Eeeek! :D :D


----------



## rooster100

Thanks girls. Yeah not long at all now faythe! You better keep us updated with yr labour and the baby when he/she I born! 
We need to try and guess sex and weight of baby too! X


----------



## moter98

My guess is boy!


----------



## rooster100

I think a boy too! X


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Musts misread your first post Sarah. I thought the drs had ruled out it being gallbladder. Good luck with sergury!

Ohhhhh I dunno if I said it earlier or not...proper sieve brain today but..happy 14 weeks chick!! x


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Trust me Sarah, the discomfort for a while after surgery is SO worth it. The attacks were crippling and I ended up having time off work for a day or so after an attack because it made me that ill.
> 
> I'm not sure if it is coindidence or not, but after 13 failed cycles, I had surgery and then the next cycle I got my BFP. I do often wonder if the gall bladder disease plus the infections I got as a result was what hindered me for such a long time.
> 
> xx

Its like the girl in the bed next to me at the hospital she was like that hun. She was pregnant when it started tho and they were telling her that she was making it up. Baby 5wks now and she came in because she collapsed on the floor...whos faking now?! Its amazing how something can be so debilitating when in anatomy..it seems so small!

I wouldnt be surprised if it was somehow connected. All that energy that your body was needing to keep healing and recovering, must have been getting sapped from somewhere xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Pinky, how are you? Isn't your sergury coming up in like a week? Hoping it will be your last one
> 
> Hey girls
> Yep its in a week and a half *gulp*
> 
> Part of me is dreading it but a bigger part of me is hoping this is my third and final op and I will soon be pain free and get my arm back!
> 
> Hows everyone doing?Click to expand...

This is IT Charlybear. They finally are going to get you sorted. And about time too. Youve been through way too much with that arm of yours and you deserve to start living life as pain free as possible x


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Happy 14 weeks Moter!! Yeah
> I'm 5 weeks today so only 9 weeks behind you!
> I love stalking post faythe.
> Good luck with the surgery Sarah! U will feel like a new woman after! Xx

YAY for ticker honey!!

And yay for 5wks!!!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Thanks girls. Yeah not long at all now faythe! You better keep us updated with yr labour and the baby when he/she I born!
> We need to try and guess sex and weight of baby too! X

Boy....7lbs 2oz :D


----------



## Faythe

Most people have said boy :haha:

xx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Musts misread your first post Sarah. I thought the drs had ruled out it being gallbladder. Good luck with sergury!
> 
> Ohhhhh I dunno if I said it earlier or not...proper sieve brain today but..happy 14 weeks chick!! xClick to expand...

thanks!


----------



## rooster100

Morning girls, hope everyone is well. Was thinking about going to the docs and getting time off work, I feel soooo ill! Not like vomitting but just zero energy and very fatigued. Im struggling with the 13 hour days at work I can do about 8 hours then I honestly don't know how I manage the rest. I'm weak and really tired and not sleeping well. Ahhh! X


----------



## Faythe

Make sure you drink plenty of fluids and keep small snacks with you to nibble on

xx


----------



## rooster100

Ok thanks faythe! Have run out of my Internet cheapie hpts! Oh no! Used an opk test a min ago and it's super postive so that will have to do for now! I know I shouldn't test so much but I'm so paranoid about losing this one again! X


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Ok thanks faythe! Have run out of my Internet cheapie hpts! Oh no! Used an opk test a min ago and it's super postive so that will have to do for now! I know I shouldn't test so much but I'm so paranoid about losing this one again! X

I did the same thing! Tested for weeks. Now I get to hear hb and still check that almost everyday lol


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Morning girls, hope everyone is well. Was thinking about going to the docs and getting time off work, I feel soooo ill! Not like vomitting but just zero energy and very fatigued. Im struggling with the 13 hour days at work I can do about 8 hours then I honestly don't know how I manage the rest. I'm weak and really tired and not sleeping well. Ahhh! X

8 hour shifts will be much more manageable for you rooster. I know the fatigue and weak feeling you're talking about. While its much better now, I'm still sleeping 10 hours a night most nights. From about week 6 to just last sat I felt so sick I only slept 1-2 hours at a time before the sickness would wake me up. My only advice is to eat often, lots of toast and crackers, and try to rest as much as possible. Hope you feel better!


----------



## rooster100

Thanks Moter! I'm not really feeling too sick yet. I hope I do as I didn't get it with my last pregnancy! Just feel like I have the flu! X


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Most people have said boy :haha:
> 
> xx

You watch...it will be a girl now most of us think boy lol :)

x


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Ok thanks faythe! Have run out of my Internet cheapie hpts! Oh no! Used an opk test a min ago and it's super postive so that will have to do for now! I know I shouldn't test so much but I'm so paranoid about losing this one again! X

Faythes advice sounds like good advice to me :) It wont hurt to get a doc appointment to get it on record about the pregnancy too :D Im not surprised that youre exhausted though. The body is going through so much at the moment that its bound to sap your energy!!

If the testing relaxes your mind then why the hell not chick. I reckon there would be trouble finding a woman thats been through a loss that doesnt go major test mode with a bfp :) I reckon ill be no different the next time!!

x


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Thanks Moter! I'm not really feeling too sick yet. I hope I do as I didn't get it with my last pregnancy! Just feel like I have the flu! X

You might not be hoping you do in about a week lol!


----------



## babytime2012

I'm currently TTC #1 and i'm on month 7. It seems like its been so long but on the other it's like we've only been "trying" 7 times...very awkward month. What's a normal time? I've heard a year for most then I heard 18-24months for first time people TTC


----------



## moter98

With #1 it took 3 months, #2 it took a year! Good luck to you


----------



## sarahuk

babytime2012 said:


> I'm currently TTC #1 and i'm on month 7. It seems like its been so long but on the other it's like we've only been "trying" 7 times...very awkward month. What's a normal time? I've heard a year for most then I heard 18-24months for first time people TTC

You know...I think i no longer view it in terms of what is normal...its way too dependant on your circumstances, your health, how you bd and when etc. I always assumed it would happen within 6 months...I was well and truly wrong!

Everyone speaks about this 12 month mark but it seems the more I dig the more it seems to be the 18 to 24 month. 

i hope you dont have to wait much longer :)


----------



## sarahuk

So am I 8dpo...or am i going to go through OV phase again...thats the question!

I give up on my body. Went to the bathroom because I felt "wet" and wondered if af was here. Loads of sticky CM, but not EWCM. So I started to panic a bit since I havent had any of my usual post OV soreness and did an opk. Its not positive...but if Id seen that opk around my usual fertile window I would have said I was a couple of days away from going positive.

But now im cramping, feels like af cramping a little, defo not OV cramping. :shrug: Be typical if I get a bum cycle right after I had the HSG..it was meant to make me more fertile damnit! lol :D

Hows you ladies doing today?

x


----------



## sarahuk

babytime2012 said:


> I'm currently TTC #1 and i'm on month 7. It seems like its been so long but on the other it's like we've only been "trying" 7 times...very awkward month. What's a normal time? I've heard a year for most then I heard 18-24months for first time people TTC

Oh I forgot to mention!

Id give it about 12 months and if you havent gotten a bfp by then, then I would suggest making a doctors appointment for blood work to make sure all things are at the right levels etc. I waited way too long to do it!

x


----------



## moter98

Confusing! Opk's do get darker though when you have a bfp. For some, they can also go positive just before AF so it's hard to know what it means just going by an opk alone. So nerve racking! If you think it could possibly be ov, maybe bd just in case. Do you ever test early or wait to see if AF shows?


----------



## sarahuk

Im a sucker for testing early I have to admit. No doubt Ill go eye squinting in the morning I reckon lol. Ive had really feint lines after ov before av but I was so shocked to see such a solid line.

Ill get some naughty time in later just incase :) I dont feel like it will make much difference though as I have (ironically since I said I had nothing at ALL to report this cycle) started with cramping.

The joys! :D x


----------



## moter98

I'm holding out hope for your bfp tomorrow!


----------



## Faythe

Arms, legs, fingers, toes and eyeballs crossed!


----------



## rooster100

Just thought I was bleeding then but it was loads of white cm. my boobs feel less sore this evening which is freaking me out! I wish I could just relax about this!


----------



## moter98

The early part is awful rooster! I felt the same way. So freaked out about everything. Unfortunately time was the only cure for me. And I'm still a little paranoid! The cm though is really a good sign. That's your body preparing/making the mucous plug.


----------



## moter98

Will you get an early scan?


----------



## Faythe

My boobs were sore and then not sore some days too. So don't fret honey.


----------



## rooster100

Thanks girls! Thank god for you! I alled the hospital today and they said I need to get a referral from my GP for an early scan and will do it at around 8weeks. X


----------



## moter98

Woohoo! That means less than 3 weeks from now. :)


----------



## rooster100

Yeah that will be good, just hope I haven't gone insane by that point! And of course I hope no bleeding too! X


----------



## moter98

You've got nice strong lines on hpts so that's a really good sign


----------



## Faythe

I can't wait to see the scan :D


----------



## rooster100

Nor can I faythe! Hope it has a little hb! Had some more cm and it looked abit like thick snot (TMI!) I hope it's not the baby coming away! X


----------



## moter98

It's not! Totally normal.


----------



## rooster100

Moter your like having my own online private midwife! All you girls are amazing for the reassurance. Have had no tummy cramps today which I was happy about then I thought...well why did they just stop. There is no winning with me! I'm just going to find reasons to panic all the time! X


----------



## moter98

You sound exactly like me! I googled like crazy about everything and all I found was that every single thing was normal, whether you had the symptom or not, lol! Its so frustratin and scary and confusing. You pretty much just gotta wait this part out. Each week that goes by you will feel a bit better.


----------



## Pinky32

rach, if you think about what your body is going thru to prepare for a growing baby, its amazing that women only get slight cramping and cm

the cramps have probably stopped cos its prepared and ready


----------



## rooster100

Thanks girls! Got a 'gush' of cm again earlier at work and it gave me a fright. Just to clarify that is normal or should I go to the doctor? X


----------



## Faythe

It's fine! 

xx


----------



## rooster100

Thanks faythe, I called my maternity hospital and spoke to a lovely midwife who has booked me in for a scan on Tuesday and told me to take some time off work. X


----------



## moter98

Yay! That's fast!!


----------



## Faythe

Eeeek not long to see your LO :D

xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> I'm holding out hope for your bfp tomorrow!

Hopes dashed! BFN. Temp still up in elevated range atleast..but mad mad cramping. Im not sure im going to make it into the 10dpo 

Ahh well...think deep down I was sort of subconsciously hoping that the chemical last cycle plus the HSG the week after might have miraculously made me super fertile...bugger! :D

Hope you ladies are all good today? :) xx


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Arms, legs, fingers, toes and eyeballs crossed!

Hahaha I was just sitting here imagining you in that position!

Thanks chick :hugs: This this is not my cycle though! Im hoping that if its gunna end though that it does it now. That way il be in my fertile window the week im away at the Seaside which means nice relaxed and happy mood...could do me some good!

x


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Just thought I was bleeding then but it was loads of white cm. my boobs feel less sore this evening which is freaking me out! I wish I could just relax about this!

Dont worry hun...its probably just because your body is now used to higher progesterone levels etc and as a result the triggered symptoms are easing :) x


----------



## Faythe

Piccy from yesterday :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0348.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I'm holding out hope for your bfp tomorrow!
> 
> Hopes dashed! BFN. Temp still up in elevated range atleast..but mad mad cramping. Im not sure im going to make it into the 10dpo
> 
> Ahh well...think deep down I was sort of subconsciously hoping that the chemical last cycle plus the HSG the week after might have miraculously made me super fertile...bugger! :D
> 
> Hope you ladies are all good today? :) xxClick to expand...

Boo! Sorry for the bfn. It is really true that you are more fertile the three months following a chemical! You're bfp could still be coming yet too. Its still early days


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Piccy from yesterday :flower:

Lovely baby bump :)


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Piccy from yesterday :flower:

Lovely bump Faythe! Still carrying soooo well too! Are you seeing any foot shaped lumps yet? :D

x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I'm holding out hope for your bfp tomorrow!
> 
> Hopes dashed! BFN. Temp still up in elevated range atleast..but mad mad cramping. Im not sure im going to make it into the 10dpo
> 
> Ahh well...think deep down I was sort of subconsciously hoping that the chemical last cycle plus the HSG the week after might have miraculously made me super fertile...bugger! :D
> 
> Hope you ladies are all good today? :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Boo! Sorry for the bfn. It is really true that you are more fertile the three months following a chemical! You're bfp could still be coming yet too. Its still early daysClick to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs:

It will come eventually :D Just have to keep sane till then! x


----------



## rooster100

Beautiful bump faythe! 
Sarah I'm so sorry to hear about the bfn I know how horrible that is! 
Moter how are you? And pinky?! Yr keeping quiet! 
Afm I have almost completly manage to convice myself I will m/c. Have had cramps all day and I just can't seem to handle them! I constantly feel like af is coming....so pleased to get signed off work as I actually can't cope with it! What a mess! Really hope Tuesdays scan is reassuring! Xxx


----------



## moter98

I had cramps like you describe for weeks. It's normal. So glad you will be getting a scan in less than a week. Then you will be able to relax a bit and enjoy this time!


----------



## moter98

On day 5 of feeling good again, besides being tired. But I will take it! So so happy to not feel nauseous. I even got the house clean today. Right down to washing walls and inside of microwave. Feeling human again yay! Now I get to go have an Italian meal for a friends birthday. Mmmmm, breadsticks. Been looking forward to it all week


----------



## moter98

Pinky, can't wait for your sergury to be over with. It must be stressful having to wait for that day to come


----------



## Faythe

I had cramps too Rooster and was convinced AF was going to show on the day she was due, and again after but she didn't :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

Thanks girls. I have changed my scan to Monday so DH can be with me. Will be just 6 weeks then so hopefully will see something! X


----------



## Pinky32

rooster - i have been posting

Lady Lemon (new name until your a new fruit) - any more frogs in your spring clean? lol

Faythe - is it getting uncomfortable yet? must be slightly better now theres a little breeze but it must have been horrible when it was hot hot hot

lovely bump btw


----------



## Pinky32

tbh im crapping myself about the operation but what makes it worse is having the bone graft too

im just hoping they take it from left hip so that all pain is on one side of my body

cant imagine pain from left arm and pain from right hip


----------



## rooster100

You poor thing pinky! Really hope this will be the end of a horrible journey for you! Hope your ok? Have you seen my of oh recently? X


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Beautiful bump faythe!
> Sarah I'm so sorry to hear about the bfn I know how horrible that is!
> Moter how are you? And pinky?! Yr keeping quiet!
> Afm I have almost completly manage to convice myself I will m/c. Have had cramps all day and I just can't seem to handle them! I constantly feel like af is coming....so pleased to get signed off work as I actually can't cope with it! What a mess! Really hope Tuesdays scan is reassuring! Xxx

Cramps are normal chick...something you will have for the next 8 months :)

I know its easier said than done but chicky...you -realllly- need to breath in....breathe out..nice and slow. Youre going to have a nervous breakdown at this rate sweetie!!

There is absolutely NO reason for you to convince yourself youre going to miscarry. Everything seems to be going nicely...no bleeding, strong lines, nice and early too! Everything looks good :D Your body is going through soooo many changes right now, and fast, thats all. Youre bound to have different sensations going on. But they are good sensations! Your body is just doing what its meant too :)

Not long till your scan now chick :) x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> On day 5 of feeling good again, besides being tired. But I will take it! So so happy to not feel nauseous. I even got the house clean today. Right down to washing walls and inside of microwave. Feeling human again yay! Now I get to go have an Italian meal for a friends birthday. Mmmmm, breadsticks. Been looking forward to it all week

Thats fantatic news Tina! Must be nice to have a lull in the storm of morning sickness! Hope the worst has now passed for you :) X


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Thanks girls. I have changed my scan to Monday so DH can be with me. Will be just 6 weeks then so hopefully will see something! X

At 6wks im sure they will be able to pick things up :) Thats great news about the OH too! x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> tbh im crapping myself about the operation but what makes it worse is having the bone graft too
> 
> im just hoping they take it from left hip so that all pain is on one side of my body
> 
> cant imagine pain from left arm and pain from right hip

Ask em chick when you get admitted! I would imagine that they would do the same side though...how else are you going to lay comfy after the op!! x


----------



## sarahuk

Possible super feint or super imagined? *bites nails*
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120823_132125.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> Possible super feint or super imagined? *bites nails*

I can see something Sarah! How many dpo are u now? Xx


----------



## sarahuk

10dpo :) Wish tomorrow would come around quicker so I can see if im loosing my mind or not haha :D Thanks for looking chick! x


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> rooster - i have been posting
> 
> Lady Lemon (new name until your a new fruit) - any more frogs in your spring clean? lol
> 
> Faythe - is it getting uncomfortable yet? must be slightly better now theres a little breeze but it must have been horrible when it was hot hot hot
> 
> lovely bump btw

Lol! Nope, no more frogs yet. Have more cleaning to do today so we will see.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> tbh im crapping myself about the operation but what makes it worse is having the bone graft too
> 
> im just hoping they take it from left hip so that all pain is on one side of my body
> 
> cant imagine pain from left arm and pain from right hip

You poor girl! Wish you didn't have to go through all of this


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> On day 5 of feeling good again, besides being tired. But I will take it! So so happy to not feel nauseous. I even got the house clean today. Right down to washing walls and inside of microwave. Feeling human again yay! Now I get to go have an Italian meal for a friends birthday. Mmmmm, breadsticks. Been looking forward to it all week
> 
> Thats fantatic news Tina! Must be nice to have a lull in the storm of morning sickness! Hope the worst has now passed for you :) XClick to expand...

It's great! I'm cleaning up a storm an sleep like the dead, besides the 5 times I get up to pee every night lol


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Possible super feint or super imagined? *bites nails*

Oh My Gosh! I defo see a nice and thick line there Sarah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

lol that five is probably going to be half what youll be doing in another 10wks!

Oh wow!! I was hoping others could see it and that I wasnt imagining things!

Typical that the month I feel absolutely nothing I end up with some sort of line. Now the waiting game to see if it darkens..oh the joys :D


----------



## sarahuk

Hmm would say it was a possible positive or an actual positive? I ask cos im unsure of whether i should record it on FF :) xx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> lol that five is probably going to be half what youll be doing in another 10wks!
> 
> Oh wow!! I was hoping others could see it and that I wasnt imagining things!
> 
> Typical that the month I feel absolutely nothing I end up with some sort of line. Now the waiting game to see if it darkens..oh the joys :D

take a FRER!!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Hmm would say it was a possible positive or an actual positive? I ask cos im unsure of whether i should record it on FF :) xx

it's a defo positive. the line is in the right spot, it is thick and it has color to it. i can see all that just from your pic so it must be even more obvious with the naked eye right?


----------



## sarahuk

Ive made a deal with matt that if im still showing a line tomorrow im gunna go get a frer :) Although these tests I got are the ones they use in the hospitals so im sure they are just as good :D


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hmm would say it was a possible positive or an actual positive? I ask cos im unsure of whether i should record it on FF :) xx
> 
> it's a defo positive. the line is in the right spot, it is thick and it has color to it. i can see all that just from your pic so it must be even more obvious with the naked eye right?Click to expand...

It defo was pink. Still showed colour after the 10min mark...its rather faded now tho..but defo still looks like a nice blocked shape :D


----------



## moter98

but tomorrow is so long for me to wait, lol! when i got my last bfp i confirmed with like 4 tests.....though i didn't tell dh that, ha!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hmm would say it was a possible positive or an actual positive? I ask cos im unsure of whether i should record it on FF :) xx
> 
> it's a defo positive. the line is in the right spot, it is thick and it has color to it. i can see all that just from your pic so it must be even more obvious with the naked eye right?Click to expand...
> 
> It defo was pink. Still showed colour after the 10min mark...its rather faded now tho..but defo still looks like a nice blocked shape :DClick to expand...

i think this is your bfp sarah :thumbup: :headspin::wohoo:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> but tomorrow is so long for me to wait, lol! when i got my last bfp i confirmed with like 4 tests.....though i didn't tell dh that, ha!

LOL! The things we do...that will be me tomorow if its still there!!

Problem I have is im sitting here telling myself im just seeing a line but not a positive test line. Its just ironic that this time its me telling matt i dont believe it and hes sitting there lecturing me that its there...usually the other way around lol!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hmm would say it was a possible positive or an actual positive? I ask cos im unsure of whether i should record it on FF :) xx
> 
> it's a defo positive. the line is in the right spot, it is thick and it has color to it. i can see all that just from your pic so it must be even more obvious with the naked eye right?Click to expand...
> 
> It defo was pink. Still showed colour after the 10min mark...its rather faded now tho..but defo still looks like a nice blocked shape :DClick to expand...
> 
> i think this is your bfp sarah :thumbup: :headspin::wohoo:Click to expand...

I really hope so tina. Think when weve been through the downside of bfps not working out though its harder isnt it to accept whether youre seeing it or not. Im still convincing myself its not there. I think until I get something blaring, Ill still be arguing with matt that its not imaginary lol!

But if there is something in there...crossing everything for a sticky this time...and guess Ill also have to swallow my words about post chem cycles and hsgs doing the trick lol :D


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> but tomorrow is so long for me to wait, lol! when i got my last bfp i confirmed with like 4 tests.....though i didn't tell dh that, ha!
> 
> LOL! The things we do...that will be me tomorow if its still there!!
> 
> Problem I have is im sitting here telling myself im just seeing a line but not a positive test line. Its just ironic that this time its me telling matt i dont believe it and hes sitting there lecturing me that its there...usually the other way around lol!Click to expand...

yep, it's really there! i could see it without even making the picture bigger. i know how you feel though about not believing it. after losses it's hard to really believe it's there until it starts getting darker.....and even then you will be worrying about every symptom and what it means.


----------



## rooster100

Sarah just sneak off and buy a frer if my DH knew all the tests I have bought and used he would think I was crazy! I even ran out of hpts and have been using opks for the last few days. Bought two digis today (don't know why I needed a pack of two!! And it said 3+ on it so hopefully that's a good sign! Have been signed of work for 2 weeks which is good as I Ann exhausted x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hmm would say it was a possible positive or an actual positive? I ask cos im unsure of whether i should record it on FF :) xx
> 
> it's a defo positive. the line is in the right spot, it is thick and it has color to it. i can see all that just from your pic so it must be even more obvious with the naked eye right?Click to expand...
> 
> It defo was pink. Still showed colour after the 10min mark...its rather faded now tho..but defo still looks like a nice blocked shape :DClick to expand...
> 
> i think this is your bfp sarah :thumbup: :headspin::wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope so tina. Think when weve been through the downside of bfps not working out though its harder isnt it to accept whether youre seeing it or not. Im still convincing myself its not there. I think until I get something blaring, Ill still be arguing with matt that its not imaginary lol!
> 
> But if there is something in there...crossing everything for a sticky this time...and guess Ill also have to swallow my words about post chem cycles and hsgs doing the trick lol :DClick to expand...

lol! i just posted about how losses make us paranoid before reading this post. i totally get why you are skeptical yet. really hoping to see that line get darker sarah. can you possible get a beta done? you could know then within 2 days if the hcg is doubling.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Sarah just sneak off and buy a frer if my DH knew all the tests I have bought and used he would think I was crazy! I even ran out of hpts and have been using opks for the last few days. Bought two digis today (don't know why I needed a pack of two!! And it said 3+ on it so hopefully that's a good sign! Have been signed of work for 2 weeks which is good as I Ann exhausted x

i bet i have all of you beat for number of tests.....i went a littttttle crazy there for awhile with the testing. but i figure it could be the last time i'm ever gonna test, so why not. 
yay for 3+. yep, that's a very good sign. everything is progressing as it should be. you've got a sticky in there rach :flower:


----------



## Pinky32

rooster100 said:


> You poor thing pinky! Really hope this will be the end of a horrible journey for you! Hope your ok? Have you seen my of oh recently? X

thank you
yeah i saw him tuesday and possibly tonight


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> tbh im crapping myself about the operation but what makes it worse is having the bone graft too
> 
> im just hoping they take it from left hip so that all pain is on one side of my body
> 
> cant imagine pain from left arm and pain from right hip
> 
> Ask em chick when you get admitted! I would imagine that they would do the same side though...how else are you going to lay comfy after the op!! xClick to expand...

im going to ask him that and also if i have to have staples again as they were super painful to have removed


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> tbh im crapping myself about the operation but what makes it worse is having the bone graft too
> 
> im just hoping they take it from left hip so that all pain is on one side of my body
> 
> cant imagine pain from left arm and pain from right hip
> 
> You poor girl! Wish you didn't have to go through all of thisClick to expand...

i wouldnt have to have a third op if the hospital hadnt messed up the first and listened to me when i said something was wrong with my shoulder, that would have saved second op too!

grrrr


----------



## Pinky32

fingers crossed for tomoz sarah x


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> tbh im crapping myself about the operation but what makes it worse is having the bone graft too
> 
> im just hoping they take it from left hip so that all pain is on one side of my body
> 
> cant imagine pain from left arm and pain from right hip
> 
> You poor girl! Wish you didn't have to go through all of thisClick to expand...
> 
> i wouldnt have to have a third op if the hospital hadnt messed up the first and listened to me when i said something was wrong with my shoulder, that would have saved second op too!
> 
> grrrrClick to expand...

that's awful! sad that some dr's don't listen to the patient.


----------



## sarahuk

Positive on a frer :) Not as dark as control line but no mistaking it :D Come on eggy STICK!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Positive on a frer :) Not as dark as control line but no mistaking it :D Come on eggy STICK!

woohoo! post the pic. i wanna see, i wanna see!!!!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Positive on a frer :) Not as dark as control line but no mistaking it :D Come on eggy STICK!

mine didn't go as dark as control for awhile. i think 17dpo and not darker than control till 21dpo. freaked me out cause it seemed everyone else on here had darker ones than me. but, here i am, 14 weeks!!


----------



## sarahuk

Hopefully this time it sticks too like your wonderful rainbow did Tina! :happydance:

Just goes to show...zero symptoms now 2 times with a bfp..starting to think symptoms are a myth lol.

Heres the pic :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120823_162259.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## moter98

yep, i see it! defo there and pink, woohoo!! i had no symptoms either until after my bfp.


----------



## Faythe

WOOOOOOOOOOOO! Congratts honey :wohoo:

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks girls :) Though not getting excited or think about the possibility of being pregnant until I get progression on tests and af is late :D xx


----------



## rooster100

Wow! How exciting Sarah! A defo bfp! Yeah! I know it's very hard to get excited! But we can a little!!! 
The only reason my lines were so strong is cause I waited til I Was 18 dpo, your only 10 so that Looks about right!! When was your af due? X


----------



## Faythe

That's a fab line for 10dpo!

I think this is it honey :D

xxx


----------



## sarahuk

In 2 days ish...lartely my LP has been getting shorter so..I think im averaging about 12 days for my LP atm. 18days...bloody hell..I dont think I could wait that long! x


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> That's a fab line for 10dpo!
> 
> I think this is it honey :D
> 
> xxx

I guess a few more days and we shall know! :) Need a fastforward button lol x


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> That's a fab line for 10dpo!
> 
> I think this is it honey :D
> 
> xxx
> 
> I guess a few more days and we shall know! :) Need a fastforward button lol xClick to expand...

Exciting! I want to fast forward to oct when I'm 12 weeks! Looks like a lovely second line! X


----------



## rooster100

Morning girls! How are we all today? Any more news Sarah!? I still feel really unwell, unable to move out of bed again. Think I have the flu! 
X


----------



## Faythe

Put your feet up, lots of water and stay in bed

xx


----------



## rooster100

Is it normal to feel like you have the flu or do I actually have the flu. Have friends from England over this weekend. DH is back now thank god! Only for 3 days though. X


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> That's a fab line for 10dpo!
> 
> I think this is it honey :D
> 
> xxx
> 
> I guess a few more days and we shall know! :) Need a fastforward button lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Exciting! I want to fast forward to oct when I'm 12 weeks! Looks like a lovely second line! XClick to expand...

Youll be there in no time! x


----------



## moter98

I felt like I had the stomach flu or food poisoning 24/7 for 7 1/2 weeks.


----------



## moter98

Sarah, how's the test looking today?


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Morning girls! How are we all today? Any more news Sarah!? I still feel really unwell, unable to move out of bed again. Think I have the flu!
> X

Aww hope you feel better soon chick. Probably as a result of the lowered immune system from when you implanted. Hope it passes soon!

Yep...still preggo according to the sticks...and touch wood no bleeding so far. Think it might have been a little darker than yesterdays but we will know for sure tomorrow when I do the second frer!

Bit concerned about my progesterone levels though because they have always been low even in ovulation cycles. Waiting to find out if I need to be tested :) x


----------



## moter98

That's great Sarah! Progesterone was one thing inwas really worried about when I got my bfp. I called my clinic and requested a check and they did it for me. Turned out it was normal. Mine was also on the low side before pregnancy, but not low, just low normal


----------



## sarahuk

See thats why im worried...mine was so low they said I didnt ovulate at all. First cycle check it was 18 when it should have been 30. Second time it was 20.8. I had a check this cycle too but was done by the FS so I dont know what the levels were.

I know pre pregnancy progesterone levels being low doesnt mean ill have low progesterone persay when I get a fertilized and implanted beany but still..be nice to know for sure.

Problem I have now is that my doc, if they do think i need the check, wont blood test me till monday. And we both know if i have low progesterone, without the suppositories I might not get that far. Really want them to check and hope they will since the last one could have been as a result of low progesterone. 

Luckily the doctor whos calling me is the really nice one...if I turn on the tears I might get the referral today for bloodworks at the hospital 

Hows u all doing today? Other than being sicky Rach!

xx


----------



## moter98

I hope they give you that blood test today Sarah. I was surprised myself that they let me have it. The results took forever though as my clinic had to send this test out. If you are getting done at hospital I would think you will get results same day? 
It is true though that prepregnancy profesterone doesn't mean much once you are pregnant. The rising hcg is supposed to trigger your body to start producing more progesterone.


----------



## sarahuk

Yep you are indeed right Tina! Doctor called me and he was lovely. He checked back and said that when I had my levels done in the past, it wasnt that they were saying zero ovulation, just that they were inclusive (i.e that it was possible that my cd days were not right...that i wasnt having it done 7days past ov).

He said that hes not too worried about progesterone at this point but that the important thing with my history is to make sure my levels are doubling so im booked in for my betas..which will then lead me to the epu for early scan if they dont fall.

Mind at rest. He said I shouldnt worry about having a loss from progesterone as like you said..post pregnancy progesterone is different.

So now all I need to do is relax and chill and hope for the sticky :) First bloods on tuesday :)

x


----------



## moter98

Great news Sarah! Praying for a super sticky bean for you :)

Rooster, I hope you feel better soon. Do you have cold like symptoms you mean? Get as much rest as you can and remember to drink a lot of fluids!


----------



## sarahuk

Must be awful getting sick when pregnant...not much you can take!

Im frustrated...started with laryngitis months and months ago and its never cleared up. Spoke to the doc about it today and he thinks im having "silent acid reflux" (basically feflux im not aware of) that might be irritating my vocal cords. I cant have the treatment :cry:

You ladies have nice weekends planned? x

Faythe...35wks today isnt it? No time at all left now how exciting! x


----------



## moter98

There are safe meds to take for reflux while pregnant. I take zantac or Prevacid as needed. Dr said its ok. Category b med. what kind of treatment would the dr do?


----------



## sarahuk

They need to give me this med apparently that halts production of stomach acid, well...reduces it a lot. And so I wouldnt reflux and burn the hell out of my vocal chords. But not safe. 

Its not majorily important I suppose...ive been with this condition for ages now, jsut finding it a bit embaressing. Some days I can tlak, some I cant lol. x


----------



## moter98

Oh. Yeah the meds that stop acid production aren't safe of course. Only the acid reducing ones are. How ironic is it that at the time in your life when you feel the worst is when you can hardly take anything for it.


----------



## sarahuk

Its all worth it tho im sure :D Have you had the reflux bad with this one then chick? x


----------



## moter98

I did yes. I had everything all at once. Nausea, heartburn, extreme gas and bloating. I didn't sleep more than an hour at a time for weeks. I finally got desperate and took the Prilosec. Helped a lot, but time is what really did it. I've not had any of that in second tri so far. Was a lot more sick this time than last, by a lot! But, it's worth it and over with now thank god, lol!


----------



## moter98

I have reflux bad in general anyways. Flare ups about once a month. Pregnancy just makes it happen much more frequently. And of course I cannot take the really good meds that would cure it.


----------



## Faythe

Afternoon ladies. Am BUSHED! My Mum came over to see me and then dropped me off at Sineads (neadyda) for the afternoon. Was lovely to see her and little Leo. Got squishy cuddles and even got to give him some of his bottle :D

The walk home was a killer. Starting to realise that there are things I cannot do anymore, and walking is one of those things unless it's a short trip.

Yeah Sarah, 35 weeks. 35 days to go..... eeeek!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

I guess with everything starting to be pushed upwards too...its only going to get worse Tina!

Aww Faythe lol :D Well...you doing well if u ask me to get to 35wks and just realise that :D Youve been a trooper. My sister was one of thsoe that the second she found out she was pregnant she did feck all until birth and for about 6 months after lol :D x


----------



## moter98

Yeah, it will be back again in third tri. Then back to sleepless nights and sleeping upright. 

Faythe, happy 35 weeks!


----------



## Faythe

I can't stand those sort of people who treat pregnancy like an illness. World ain't gonna stop is it? lol!


----------



## Faythe

Here's the dress I'm wearing on Sunday for a christening. Hope it looks OK!
 



Attached Files:







Photo0355.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moter98

Looks great! I've just ordered a dress for a wedding next month. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Faythe

I got stuck in it haha. Had to get Chris to help me get it off.


----------



## moter98

Lol! Just make sure he's there next time you put it on :)


----------



## moter98

All right. Is this some kind of joke? I just peed 20 minutes ago. Why do I have to go again?


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, Sarah I'm very excited for you! Really praying this is it! 
Faythe you look blooming in the dress, beautiful! 
I defo think I have the flu, have not moved all day and feel so weak, can't work out if it's pregnancy related! This is the most unwell I have been in years, I really hope the scan is ok on Monday. Don't know if being this unwell is good for the baby. X


----------



## sarahuk

Yeah its fine chick dont worry. Its just your immune system playing up is all. A lot of women report flu like illness around their bfps etc because of the drop in the immune system to aid the implantation stages. Im sure youll start to feel better soon.

And scan day soon! Not long to go :D

Lol Tina..sounds like baby is jumping up and down 

I agree Faythe. I mean, I know pregnancy can be really hard going at times and be exhausting and sicky etc...but acting like my sis is just a massive no-no. I agree some stuffs u dont wanna do (like lift heavy shiz)..but some people take the piss. Im surprised my sis didnt ask her OH to lift the toilet paper to her ass she was that bad!!

Mind you...I think matt might be to much of a mother hen when the day comes for me to actually get into proper pregnancy. Even now with a bfp and no confirmation its not a chemical, hes already fussing around me bending to pick up my shoes. Seriously? lol...I think if this bean sticks he and i will need to have words lol :)

And the dress looks FAB! And must say bump looks fab in it too. Youre sooo neat for 35wks. Three more and youre fully cooked cant believe it! Feels like just yesterday you were asking if we could see the line!

x


----------



## moter98

Sarah, my dh could learn some lessons from yours! I always carry all the bags as well as ds. All the while dh walks ahead and usually doesn't hold the door lol! He just wasn't brought up that way. His mom slings tires for a living and always did everything the men did so he thinks I should be just fine. Which I am, just find it funny that my neighbors or strangers ask if I need some help, ha!


----------



## sarahuk

LOL I can imagine thts a strange position to be in!

I think its a lot to do with the swedish way of life. They have such high divorce rates there that most of the time kids grow up with just their mums. They are taught to respect women and their mums soon whip them into shape with learning how to be domesticated :D One thing I AM glad about :D xx


----------



## moter98

I'm determined to teach ds to hold doors though! My brothers do and they always carry bags and unpack cars and such. So it was quite a shock for me the first time dh slammed a door in my face lol!


----------



## sarahuk

Lol oh dear!!! If only there was like...a national standard of teaching this stuff to little ones...there would be a lot less broken noses in the moring!

How you ladies doing today? 

So...honesty time...do you think these tests are progressing? :S


12dpo today...period due any time now till tomorrow. I think i have a little bit of progression on my tests. Matt is 1000% adamant that there is. I said I wasnt as sure but he shouted at me that im just stuck in negative thoughts and that the beany needs positive ones lol. I do think theres a nice difference on the cheapy though. The frer i took 2 days ago I had to really darken the room to be able to get a piccie of it. This one today I didnt have to bother i took the pic in the window. So im hoping thats also a good sign :)
 



Attached Files:







12dpo cheapy.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 5









12dpo.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Faythe

Deffo look darker to me!


----------



## moter98

Do you have a pic of the same brand of tests two days apart? That will be your best indicator cause different brands can have different strength lines. With my bfp, the IC took awhile to darken. The Frer comparison was much better. I still have my frer lol, so I looked at mine. My first bfp was so light you could just barely see it. The one two days later is light but you can for sure see it. Is that how yours are going?


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Lol oh dear!!! If only there was like...a national standard of teaching this stuff to little ones...there would be a lot less broken noses in the moring!
> 
> How you ladies doing today?
> 
> So...honesty time...do you think these tests are progressing? :S
> 
> 
> 12dpo today...period due any time now till tomorrow. I think i have a little bit of progression on my tests. Matt is 1000% adamant that there is. I said I wasnt as sure but he shouted at me that im just stuck in negative thoughts and that the beany needs positive ones lol. I do think theres a nice difference on the cheapy though. The frer i took 2 days ago I had to really darken the room to be able to get a piccie of it. This one today I didnt have to bother i took the pic in the window. So im hoping thats also a good sign :)

Gonna have to look later on my laptop, but it does look darker from my phone even


----------



## sarahuk

Yeah I would say so Tina. Atleat I think so. And now its dried, when i compare it to the older frer its still darker. The IC i have are actually professional ones they use for the national health service here so they are actually pretty good. The IC is defo darker for sure. I think i have a pic of the two frers together actually ill upload.

Matt is now completely convinced its a sticky..he thinks three days of positives with no bleeding (Which i had last time) means its snuggling fine. I think id rather get past my af date today. But at what point do you start to think it must be a sticky?

xx


----------



## sarahuk

~Heres the comparrison piccie
 



Attached Files:







12dpo sbs.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Faythe

Deffo progression there honey :hugs:

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks chick! :hugs: x


----------



## Faythe

I didn't really relax for a few weeks after getting my BFP. Not until I had my early scan at 7+4.

Although I don't think we every truly relax for the entire pregnancy lol

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Fingers crossded i get to be a nervous wreck for 8 more months then :D

How u doing today? :) X


----------



## rooster100

Sarah that test looks great! How exciting! X


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> ~Heres the comparrison piccie

oh for sure progression!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Yeah I would say so Tina. Atleat I think so. And now its dried, when i compare it to the older frer its still darker. The IC i have are actually professional ones they use for the national health service here so they are actually pretty good. The IC is defo darker for sure. I think i have a pic of the two frers together actually ill upload.
> 
> Matt is now completely convinced its a sticky..he thinks three days of positives with no bleeding (Which i had last time) means its snuggling fine. I think id rather get past my af date today. But at what point do you start to think it must be a sticky?
> 
> xx

i didn't relax much until the tests got dark as control. even then, i still worried and checked for bleeding all the time. i think it's just all part of it and really, it's part of being a mother. you will always worry, even when they are here. i worry about ds all the time still lol! 
i think your beta next will put your mind at rest though. at least you won't be super worried all the time once you get that number back.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:



> Lol oh dear!!! If only there was like...a national standard of teaching this stuff to little ones...there would be a lot less broken noses in the moring!
> 
> How you ladies doing today?
> 
> So...honesty time...do you think these tests are progressing? :S
> 
> 
> 12dpo today...period due any time now till tomorrow. I think i have a little bit of progression on my tests. Matt is 1000% adamant that there is. I said I wasnt as sure but he shouted at me that im just stuck in negative thoughts and that the beany needs positive ones lol. I do think theres a nice difference on the cheapy though. The frer i took 2 days ago I had to really darken the room to be able to get a piccie of it. This one today I didnt have to bother i took the pic in the window. So im hoping thats also a good sign :)

i see it from my laptop perfectly! (was blurry on my phone) defo progression. looks just like mine were at that stage. so excited for you!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

So I still have my bfp pics on my computer. Sarah, here is my first bfp, then the next one 2 days later. That was my progression. I think yours looks like mine, don't you?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0374.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0386.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sarahuk

Wow tina I would have said that they WERE my tests!! Feeling even happier now :D :happydance:

My mate just said that who visited today with her two small children. She said embrace the panic..its only the beginning lol.

Matt bought me a gift when he went for smokes....

Look what I got!! :wahoo: Hope that means sticky! Arent they meant to be a bitch for showing bfns when used at low dpo? 

xx
 



Attached Files:







cb digi 12dpo.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 0


----------



## rooster100

Yeah Sarah! I heard they are hard to get an early bfp on! Yeah how exciting! 
What's happened to bnb? My layout for it on my phone is completly different?! 
X


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Wow tina I would have said that they WERE my tests!! Feeling even happier now :D :happydance:
> 
> My mate just said that who visited today with her two small children. She said embrace the panic..its only the beginning lol.
> 
> Matt bought me a gift when he went for smokes....
> 
> Look what I got!! :wahoo: Hope that means sticky! Arent they meant to be a bitch for showing bfns when used at low dpo?
> 
> xx

looking good sarah! with my last chemical i never even got one of those to say pregnant at all.


----------



## sarahuk

Ive never used it on my phone Rach so no idea chick. How is the flu today?

I think the digis pick up at 25...not entirely sure though. You defo put my mind at ease though by posting your frers tina..thank you so much :hugs:

x


----------



## Faythe

Think they pick up at 50?

Either way that's a FAB result

xxx


----------



## moter98

My bnb on my phone is the same rooster. 

Yeah, the digi is 25, 200 and 2000 for 1-2, 2-3, 3+ respectively. I researched this a TON. And agonized over not getting the "right" weeks to come up when I thought they should. Mine came a little later than I thought but everything is just fine so try not to read too much into those numbers


----------



## rooster100

Sarah its just so exciting! I know I shouldn't get ahead of myself and you don't have to answer this if you dont want...but have you worked out when you could possibly be due? It took me a while to do that as I didn't want to jinx myself and even now I say it should be due in April If all goes well! 
I have got out of bed a few times today only to go to the toilet. Feel weak and like I'm dying! Had to cancel seeing my friend from the uk. I can't even think straight at the moment! 
Really anxious about this scan on Monday too. Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Scan will be fine chick I feel it really deeply! I think cancelling your friend was the best thing. You need your rest atm and to get yourself well!

Yeah my chart calculated it for me...so all going well it would be due 6th May :) You?

Tina ive been reading about that! The way they really cauased a lot of upset and stress becasue they never increased. Stupid tests! Got one left from the pack matt bought me so think im going to do it next tuesday or wednesday :) xx


----------



## rooster100

I have had to go onto the laptop now as my phone is driving me crazy! my due date at the moment is the 22nd of April! we are so close to each other! x


----------



## sarahuk

2 days before my birthday!! EEEK!! Just a few weeks between us :D

I just found out from mum that if this pregnancy goes ahead, my EDD is going to be the exact same EDD that she was given for me :D Hope its a sign! x


----------



## rooster100

Girls I'm so ill that I am just lying half way up the stairs! I can't make it all the way up. I'm sure being this unwell can't be good for the baby?! X


----------



## moter98

Oh my rooster! Are you feeling very weak? What are your symptoms? It is common to get a cold or sickness durin pregnang because your immune system is down, but I've never been that sick! Hope you are ok.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> 2 days before my birthday!! EEEK!! Just a few weeks between us :D
> 
> I just found out from mum that if this pregnancy goes ahead, my EDD is going to be the exact same EDD that she was given for me :D Hope its a sign! x

That is so cool! And what a great birthday surprise. :)
Ds was born just before our 1st wedding anniversary.


----------



## sarahuk

Sounds like it was good timing then Tina!

Aww Roost...make sure you drink loads and loads. Dont worry about the baby...they are VERY resilient in there :) x


----------



## rooster100

I'm not vomitting or feeling like it. I'm just so weak and uncomfortable. I swear this is something I have caught and not pregnancy related! I also have to stop eating big meals! I keep getting really hungry and eating loads and then getting a really painful tummy after and loads of trapped wind (sorry I know that's tmi!) have finally made it up to my bed now!


----------



## Faythe

I have a horrid feeling I am going to be sick tonight, bleugh.


----------



## moter98

I'm bleeding


----------



## Faythe

Fuck. Can you get to ER?


----------



## moter98

I am right now. In the waiting room. She said it will be a wait. I am freaking out. I had a small clot and light pink bleeding. I am trying not to break down right now.


----------



## Faythe

:hugs:

Sending you lots of positive energy right now honey

xxxx


----------



## moter98

Thanks! I am really scared


----------



## rooster100

Oh Moter! Ok this will be ok. Just last week a friend told me she bleed on and off in her first trimester. Thinking of you. It will be ok. Let us know what's going on! Xxxxxx


----------



## moter98

It was a very small clot and pink bleeding. The clot scares me. And tender on my right side when pressed.


----------



## rooster100

Ok well hopefully this will be ok, they will scan you? When will they see you? X


----------



## rooster100

Have just been researching on the net and apparently it's not uncommon to have bleeds and clots during pregnancy. X


----------



## moter98

Dr said he doesn't feel my uterus where it should be this far along. Then he says maybe its fine. They are sendin me for an ultrasound. I feel like I'm in a horror movie


----------



## rooster100

God I know, it is like a horror movie. How long will you have to wait for an ultrasound? That's the best way of telling what's going on, not what the doc thinks or doesn't think.


----------



## moter98

Don't know how long. Still waiting.


----------



## rooster100

You poor thing! Sending you love from the other side of the pond! Xx


----------



## moter98

I just wanna go home and cry. I hate being here. I hope they hurry up. This waiting is torture.


----------



## rooster100

I know. See if there is a nice nurse around who u can talk to and see if they can speed things up. X


----------



## moter98

It's the ER. Everything takes forever here. I really thought inwas in th clear and was so relaxed about it all. Really came as a shock.


----------



## moter98

Saw baby with a heartrate of 156! Tech thinks all looks fine. Had no explanation for the bleeding. Still waiting on dr to review the scan pics. 

Dr just came said all is fine and they don't know why. He said sometimes it just happens I guess. So relieved!!!!!

And confused and scared to do anything but lay down now


----------



## moter98

Had a little more bleeding when I got home with tiny blood clots. Just so scared and worrie now. It's 1am and I can't sleep. 

Oh, and the tech said to confirm at next scan, but it's a boy. Under normal circumstances I would be excited to learn the gender but right now I just feel numb.


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> I'm not vomitting or feeling like it. I'm just so weak and uncomfortable. I swear this is something I have caught and not pregnancy related! I also have to stop eating big meals! I keep getting really hungry and eating loads and then getting a really painful tummy after and loads of trapped wind (sorry I know that's tmi!) have finally made it up to my bed now!

Good hun..thats where you should stay until tomorrow!! Hope you wake up feeling a bit better today x


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I have a horrid feeling I am going to be sick tonight, bleugh.

Oh no! hope youre not unwell when you wake up today :hugs: x


----------



## sarahuk

Oh Tina :( Massive hugs to you :hugs:. How is the bleeding now?

Im sure everything is fine chick. Baby was happy and healthy on the scan. Bleeding is sooo scary but they told me at the hospital that 65% of pregnancies have some bleeding at some stage. Perhaps it was just caused by baby stretching things out in there a bit more and your uterus growing etc caused a bit of irritation.

Make sure to take things easy today. Im sure its all fine and just one of those things. Didnt sound like the hospital were concerned.

Congratulations on a little brother for Aden! Did they give you a piccie of the scan?


----------



## rooster100

Thank god it's ok Moter! Was dreaming about you all last night! That's great news! A little boy as well! 
I have read alot that bleeding is normal, some people even bleed when there period is due each month. It sounded like everything was perfect xxx


----------



## Faythe

Thinking of you Tina :hugs:

xxx


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Thank god it's ok Moter! Was dreaming about you all last night! That's great news! A little boy as well!
> I have read alot that bleeding is normal, some people even bleed when there period is due each month. It sounded like everything was perfect xxx

I read that too. I have had some spotting already last night but turned to brown today. I think our bodies are going through so much that its more surprsing to me that not everyone bleeds! All that stretching and growing our parts need to do..makes sense!

Hope youre feeling a bit better today Tina. xx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Oh Tina :( Massive hugs to you :hugs:. How is the bleeding now?
> 
> Im sure everything is fine chick. Baby was happy and healthy on the scan. Bleeding is sooo scary but they told me at the hospital that 65% of pregnancies have some bleeding at some stage. Perhaps it was just caused by baby stretching things out in there a bit more and your uterus growing etc caused a bit of irritation.
> 
> Make sure to take things easy today. Im sure its all fine and just one of those things. Didnt sound like the hospital were concerned.
> 
> Congratulations on a little brother for Aden! Did they give you a piccie of the scan?

Thanks Sarah. Dr really didn't tell me anything except that everything looked normal and it's unexplained. Too bad I didn't have an actual OB dr. It was just and ER dr. Don't know how skilled they are at reading scans. I think I'm gonna call my clinic Monday and ask my regular dr to look over the scan pics. I know bleeding in the sencone tri is abnormal and there must be a reason. It's driving me crazy not knowing and I really don't trust the drs opinion that looked at the scan. This same dr before the scan told me my uterus didn't appear to be in the right place for how far along I am. Then the scan tech said it looked to be where it should.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Thank god it's ok Moter! Was dreaming about you all last night! That's great news! A little boy as well!
> I have read alot that bleeding is normal, some people even bleed when there period is due each month. It sounded like everything was perfect xxx

Thanks rach. Still scared out of my mind.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Thinking of you Tina :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Thanks


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Thank god it's ok Moter! Was dreaming about you all last night! That's great news! A little boy as well!
> I have read alot that bleeding is normal, some people even bleed when there period is due each month. It sounded like everything was perfect xxx
> 
> I read that too. I have had some spotting already last night but turned to brown today. I think our bodies are going through so much that its more surprsing to me that not everyone bleeds! All that stretching and growing our parts need to do..makes sense!
> 
> Hope youre feeling a bit better today Tina. xxClick to expand...

I've googled this of course all night and it said bleeding in first tri is very common. 30% bleed in first tri


----------



## sarahuk

I think if it helps to put your mind at rest then its a great idea to call your doc and have them take a look chick. Not nice when the doc said one thing and then the actual tech said it was fine! Talk about giving you an extra worry at the time :grr:

Im sure its all ok though. How you holding up? :hugs: x


----------



## moter98

I'm just very emotional, stressed and worried right now. I think I'm gonna take a couple days off word and try to relax as much as possible. And now I'm scared to lift my son for fear of starting a gush of blood. Thy said not to lift over 25 lbs. he is just 25 lbs now with the brace on. We may need to switch to a toddle bed a lot sooner than I wanted. He cannot get out of his crib by himself. Also, there are just some situations where I have to lift him. Guess I'm gonna have to get creative


----------



## sarahuk

I think you are doing the right thing taking some time off work and just relaxing up hun. Its the best for both of you at the moment. Even though im sure all is well with baby, the emotional worry has probably been exhausting you so you need some time to recover.

It does sound like you might have to start thinking of an alternative to Aden and the crib. You dont want to be lifting him now. Do you have some mini ladders you can put next to the crib when hes getting out and hold his arms as he comes down the steps? 

xx


----------



## moter98

dh is moving and setting everything together right now. we will switch him to his toddler bed today. i will have to get a sheet set but his crib sheet and baby blanket will do till it arrives. 

i just have a bad feeling now and freaking out about every twinge. i feel this odd pressure now. i just hope this is normal and not something bad.


----------



## moter98

Here is a scan pic from last night and the boy parts shot.
 



Attached Files:







20120825182221421 2.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 7









20120825183431484 2.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sarahuk

WOW tina!! What clear scan piccies! Ive seen these "money shots" before on gender scans but could never make anything out but you can clearly see it here! Amazing too at almost 15wks :D

Good that the bed is getting sorted out. Be a new adventure for Aden too!

Im sure all will be ok. I think with having the scare its going to make you super aware of everything even more so than you normally would be. I bet baby is wondering what all the fuss is...he looks well happy in there! xx


----------



## moter98

I hope you are right. I'm a big ball of worry.


----------



## rooster100

Those scans are lovely! Defo looks like a boy! The baby looks perfect and has a lovely good hb. Defo think you should take some time off and relax. X


----------



## Faythe

Make sure you rest up and take it easy honey

xx


----------



## sarahuk

I know its hard to relax chick...but this time tomorrow youll have spoken to your doc and your mind will be much more at rest :hugs: x


----------



## moter98

I will girls. In the meantime will just be waiting to see what my OB says. He is in surgury Monday mornings so hoping he can get back to me tomorrow afternoon. Really need his opinion on those scans.


----------



## Faythe

:hugs: :hugs:

x


----------



## sarahuk

I think its always more reassuring when you hear "all is fine" by someone you know and trust. Thats the one thing I hate about the ER. Im sure he will look at the scand and give you good news. 

Has the bleeding settled down now hun? :hugs: x


----------



## moter98

Haven't had any for maybe 2 hours. It came and went yesterday too. 

We really thought it was a girl so haven't come up with any boy names we agree on. Gonna have to break out my baby names book. We will name him regardless of outcome.


----------



## sarahuk

Outcome will be a riggly little baby screaming his little lungs out, just you watch!

The fact that its coming and going is really positive chick. Could just be that you have some irritation around the cervix maybe? Have you dtd lately?

How do you feel about having another boy chick? Were you really hoping for a girl? xx


----------



## moter98

Yeah it's back again. No bd for 4 days now so it couldn't be that. At this point I won't relax unless I make it to around 34 weeks. 

I thought it was a girl because of how sick I was and had kinda already planned things in my head for a girl but that's ok. I'm happy with another boy! I'll just have to change the plans in my head a little. :) Aden will love a brother and hey, I have saved all of his clothes so we really won't need to buy much of anything. Will save us a ton of money.


----------



## sarahuk

Thats true! And hey...you could always go in for a third to try for a little girl! She will be so lucky...two big brothers to take care of her...I would have loved that growing up :) x


----------



## moter98

this will be our last. dh does not want anymore. i will just have to wait for a granddaughter. :)


----------



## moter98

how are your tests looking sarah?


----------



## sarahuk

Matt thinks the IC I did this morning was darker than yesterdays but not sure. Cramping is getting a bit AF'y for my liking. And still having some brown cm which keeps switching to red. 

Tomorrow will probably tell more. I have my next frer ready to go and if theres no movement on the progression then I guess I might have to face fact that the spotting might be the start of AF.

x


----------



## Faythe

Hope AF stays away!

xx


----------



## moter98

Hope that spotting goes away for Sarah. Have you called your clinic about it or just taking the wait and see approach?


----------



## rooster100

Sarah I didn't realise you were spotting. You ok? Just wait and see what happens, sporting can be normal in early pregnancy (I'm sure you know that)


----------



## sarahuk

Well..im going for my first beta on Tuesday so...im going to ask the nurse to do a progesterone check too. Its a national holiday for us tomorrow so no doctors clinics are open.

Despite the spotting though I still think i have progression on the tests. Its not a massive amount and tbh..its not making its way to the TP...im only finding it cos im well...ye..looking for it so to speak. Perhaps thats not helping lol.

I did an IC earlier because I didt have the one from this morning and im keeping them all to check back on progression. It was taken after 2 and a half hours of holding my wee and drinking vimto..but i do think theres progression so im hopeful for the frer tomorrow.

Hows things on your end Tina?

And Faythe..feeling less exhausted now? :)

xx
 



Attached Files:







13dpo IC.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Faythe

Looks good. I reckon the frer tomorrow will be good.

I wish! I had a snooze, then had something to eat (corn on the cob, nom nom!), sat down for a bit and have just finished tidying up and whatnot.

Not that there was much to do but I've been buzzing about like a loon. My sis dropped off a bag of 2nd hand baby clothes to my Mum for me (the ones I specifically said I didn't want from her friend) so I had to take them. Not impressed that I've just had to re-wash them. My sis has 'washed' them but clearly had left them in the drum whilst still wet overnight or all day because they smell of washing powder but damp/stale too.

So guess what's whizzing about in my washing machine right now....?

I really have NO more room for baby clothes. Wish people would stop just dumping clothes on us.


----------



## moter98

that is for sure progression sarah. i am praying and have everything crossed this is your sticky bean. 
haven't had any more spotting for 5 hours. here's to hoping it's gone and not to return. super paranoid. been using my dopplar all day to check hb. really hoping dr gets back to me asap tomorrow. just need him to tell me its all ok, or that they maybe want to investigate further.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Looks good. I reckon the frer tomorrow will be good.
> 
> I wish! I had a snooze, then had something to eat (corn on the cob, nom nom!), sat down for a bit and have just finished tidying up and whatnot.
> 
> Not that there was much to do but I've been buzzing about like a loon. My sis dropped off a bag of 2nd hand baby clothes to my Mum for me (the ones I specifically said I didn't want from her friend) so I had to take them. Not impressed that I've just had to re-wash them. My sis has 'washed' them but clearly had left them in the drum whilst still wet overnight or all day because they smell of washing powder but damp/stale too.
> 
> So guess what's whizzing about in my washing machine right now....?
> 
> I really have NO more room for baby clothes. Wish people would stop just dumping clothes on us.

mmm, corn on the cob sounds really good. i should pick some up before it's not available anymore.
sounds like you have so many baby clothes your baby will never wear them all. what about donating the ones you know you won't use? if those that gave you the outfits want to see your baby in them, you could save just one outfit from the pile and put him/her in that when you see that person.


----------



## Faythe

I've just asked in a group on FB if anyone wants some for the cost of postage. Honestly, we have a huge drawer full of just grows. I haven't anywhere to put this latest lot. Plus, they're mostly plain so I am sure my sis isn't going to notice that I've given them away.

Wish she would have listened when we told her no more. Or even bloody washed them properly. The smell of stale clothes really isn't too nice :(


----------



## rooster100

Sarah I'm praying your little bean will stick xx
Faythe I can just garentee my MIL will give me tonnes of second hand clothes that I will not want! She is a complete horder! She always gives me crap I don't want, DH is too scared to tell her we don't want it! 
Moter, hoping that little episode is over now! U gave me a real fright yesterday! Hope your ok. I'm sure eveything will be fine. 
AFM I have my Scan tomorrow. Still feeling very unwell, my best friends brother just died at 31 years old. It's been a pretty shitty day! Xx


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I've just asked in a group on FB if anyone wants some for the cost of postage. Honestly, we have a huge drawer full of just grows. I haven't anywhere to put this latest lot. Plus, they're mostly plain so I am sure my sis isn't going to notice that I've given them away.
> 
> Wish she would have listened when we told her no more. Or even bloody washed them properly. The smell of stale clothes really isn't too nice :(

whyever would your sister still bring them over is beyond me, but i hope you find someone that will need them.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Sarah I'm praying your little bean will stick xx
> Faythe I can just garentee my MIL will give me tonnes of second hand clothes that I will not want! She is a complete horder! She always gives me crap I don't want, DH is too scared to tell her we don't want it!
> Moter, hoping that little episode is over now! U gave me a real fright yesterday! Hope your ok. I'm sure eveything will be fine.
> AFM I have my Scan tomorrow. Still feeling very unwell, my best friends brother just died at 31 years old. It's been a pretty shitty day! Xx

 aww, bless you rooster. didn't mean to scare you! was really great to have you to talk to while i was waiting at the er so thanks!!

want to see scan pics!!!

sorry about your friends brother. thats awful and so young too.


----------



## Faythe

I am more than happy with 2nd hand and alot of stuff we have is pre-loved, but it just annoys me that people think because they're giving you 2nd hand stuff that they can just dump it on you without even asking.


----------



## moter98

yeah that would annoy me too. we had plenty of brand new clothes for ds just from gifts. i actually still have some with the tags still on! you get so much with a firstborn you almost need an extra room just to put it all in!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Looks good. I reckon the frer tomorrow will be good.
> 
> I wish! I had a snooze, then had something to eat (corn on the cob, nom nom!), sat down for a bit and have just finished tidying up and whatnot.
> 
> Not that there was much to do but I've been buzzing about like a loon. My sis dropped off a bag of 2nd hand baby clothes to my Mum for me (the ones I specifically said I didn't want from her friend) so I had to take them. Not impressed that I've just had to re-wash them. My sis has 'washed' them but clearly had left them in the drum whilst still wet overnight or all day because they smell of washing powder but damp/stale too.
> 
> So guess what's whizzing about in my washing machine right now....?
> 
> I really have NO more room for baby clothes. Wish people would stop just dumping clothes on us.

Has she finally stopped buying for baby now? I remember she was going absolutely nuts at one point wasnt she?

Busy lady!! Youre gunna be pooped tomorrow me thinks! x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> that is for sure progression sarah. i am praying and have everything crossed this is your sticky bean.
> haven't had any more spotting for 5 hours. here's to hoping it's gone and not to return. super paranoid. been using my dopplar all day to check hb. really hoping dr gets back to me asap tomorrow. just need him to tell me its all ok, or that they maybe want to investigate further.

I can understand sweetie. I reckon when you hear the words youll start to relax a little bit. Must help having the dopper! Can you record the sound btw? Would be so sweet to hear it :cloud9:

YAY for 5 hours! Maybe thats it now chick and theres no more! Crossing my fingers and toes that your body stops teasing you :hugs: x


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I've just asked in a group on FB if anyone wants some for the cost of postage. Honestly, we have a huge drawer full of just grows. I haven't anywhere to put this latest lot. Plus, they're mostly plain so I am sure my sis isn't going to notice that I've given them away.
> 
> Wish she would have listened when we told her no more. Or even bloody washed them properly. The smell of stale clothes really isn't too nice :(

Nothing worse than that smell either...eww!! Im surprised she even gave them to you like that...id have been well embaressed if it was me!! x


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Sarah I'm praying your little bean will stick xx
> Faythe I can just garentee my MIL will give me tonnes of second hand clothes that I will not want! She is a complete horder! She always gives me crap I don't want, DH is too scared to tell her we don't want it!
> Moter, hoping that little episode is over now! U gave me a real fright yesterday! Hope your ok. I'm sure eveything will be fine.
> AFM I have my Scan tomorrow. Still feeling very unwell, my best friends brother just died at 31 years old. It's been a pretty shitty day! Xx

So sorry to hear about the passing :( Did you know him well?

Good luck for tomorrow!! We want piccie when you get back! It will be fine, youll see :) x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> that is for sure progression sarah. i am praying and have everything crossed this is your sticky bean.
> haven't had any more spotting for 5 hours. here's to hoping it's gone and not to return. super paranoid. been using my dopplar all day to check hb. really hoping dr gets back to me asap tomorrow. just need him to tell me its all ok, or that they maybe want to investigate further.
> 
> I can understand sweetie. I reckon when you hear the words youll start to relax a little bit. Must help having the dopper! Can you record the sound btw? Would be so sweet to hear it :cloud9:
> 
> YAY for 5 hours! Maybe thats it now chick and theres no more! Crossing my fingers and toes that your body stops teasing you :hugs: xClick to expand...

I just really like my dr. He's always so reassuring and makes me feel better. And he handles dangerous situations well all the while keeping me calm. If there's bad news or goods news, he's the dr I'd want to tell me. Very good bedside manner dr.

Yes I can record the hb. Dont know why I didn't think of doing that already!


----------



## Faythe

I don't think she even noticed tbh Sarah :shrug:

Think they're going to need a second wash......... ugh.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I don't think she even noticed tbh Sarah :shrug:
> 
> Think they're going to need a second wash......... ugh.

oh gross! where the heck were these clothes stored


----------



## moter98

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgYAS-mnuqc&feature=youtu.be

hope this works. here's the hb on my dopplar. sorry for the poor quality and DS voice in the background.


----------



## Faythe

Dried and then left in a plastic carrier bag, bleugh.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> that is for sure progression sarah. i am praying and have everything crossed this is your sticky bean.
> haven't had any more spotting for 5 hours. here's to hoping it's gone and not to return. super paranoid. been using my dopplar all day to check hb. really hoping dr gets back to me asap tomorrow. just need him to tell me its all ok, or that they maybe want to investigate further.
> 
> I can understand sweetie. I reckon when you hear the words youll start to relax a little bit. Must help having the dopper! Can you record the sound btw? Would be so sweet to hear it :cloud9:
> 
> YAY for 5 hours! Maybe thats it now chick and theres no more! Crossing my fingers and toes that your body stops teasing you :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> I just really like my dr. He's always so reassuring and makes me feel better. And he handles dangerous situations well all the while keeping me calm. If there's bad news or goods news, he's the dr I'd want to tell me. Very good bedside manner dr.
> 
> Yes I can record the hb. Dont know why I didn't think of doing that already!Click to expand...

I think thats fantstic Tina. Its so important to feel that bond with your doctor. Here they dont seem that bothered and treat you a lot like cattle class. Plus youre lucky if you get to see the same doctor two times in a row!

Will be good news hun :) How you feeling today? YAY for heatbeat..cant wait to hear! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I don't think she even noticed tbh Sarah :shrug:
> 
> Think they're going to need a second wash......... ugh.

Sisters eh? I dunno how you can miss that!! Even tho me and my sister didnt get along, when she was pregnant and i was buying for the baby etc, I always treated the items like they were for my own kid. In that I mean I gave them every care and attention that a baby deserves. 

By the way she was constantly buying at one point im surprised by the lack of care and attention at this point :( x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgYAS-mnuqc&feature=youtu.be
> 
> hope this works. here's the hb on my dopplar. sorry for the poor quality and DS voice in the background.

Oh my gosh!! Double cuteness!! Not only do we hear the gorgeous Aden (hes so sweet when he says mama lol)..but to hear the heartbeat is so precious :) Sounds like a snug and happy little boy in there tina! x


----------



## sarahuk

How are you ladies doing today? :)

xx


----------



## Faythe

I have to admit, I am a little shocked too tbh. With how mad she was going, I honestly thought she'd have taken a little more care.

Will be giving them away for cost of postage once I've washed them again

xx


----------



## Rynie

Hi ladies. I'm new to this website & am looking for a clomid/ttc buddy! Firstly I feel for everyone that isn't getting anywhere like me! I really wish u all beautiful babies! :)
So my husband and I have been ttc for over 15 months with no luck. We're both 28 yrs old badly wanting a lil one of our own! I had the implanon implant in for birth control prior to us ttc. After I had it taken out I didn't get af for 6 months then finally when af arrived it came every 2 months. So for the past 2 cycles I've been on clomid, first month 50mg and 2nd month 100mg. I'm currently on cycle day 32 actually...with neg hpts. I know I ovulated on day 17 as I had my progesterone tested and my gyno was happy with the level of 33. I also had pos opks on day 17 and we had sex every day for a week covering that day. I don't know why I'm not pregnant yet when we had lots of sex and clomid made me ovulate!?! I'm holding onto little hope that I'm pregnant now since its 14 dpo and neg tests! Its just not fair...everyone around me is pregnant and getting that way fast! Anyone out there in the same boat as me and can give me some hope/success stories? I'm getting so sad. I hope u all get ur pos hpt soon.... xox


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgYAS-mnuqc&feature=youtu.be
> 
> hope this works. here's the hb on my dopplar. sorry for the poor quality and DS voice in the background.
> 
> Oh my gosh!! Double cuteness!! Not only do we hear the gorgeous Aden (hes so sweet when he says mama lol)..but to hear the heartbeat is so precious :) Sounds like a snug and happy little boy in there tina! xClick to expand...

He says mom all day long! My sweet little boy. :) really hoping my little bean stays snug in there for many many more weeks yet


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I have to admit, I am a little shocked too tbh. With how mad she was going, I honestly thought she'd have taken a little more care.
> 
> Will be giving them away for cost of postage once I've washed them again
> 
> xx

Thats a nice thing to do Faythe :) Unless you keep em all and change baby three or four times a day!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> that is for sure progression sarah. i am praying and have everything crossed this is your sticky bean.
> haven't had any more spotting for 5 hours. here's to hoping it's gone and not to return. super paranoid. been using my dopplar all day to check hb. really hoping dr gets back to me asap tomorrow. just need him to tell me its all ok, or that they maybe want to investigate further.
> 
> I can understand sweetie. I reckon when you hear the words youll start to relax a little bit. Must help having the dopper! Can you record the sound btw? Would be so sweet to hear it :cloud9:
> 
> YAY for 5 hours! Maybe thats it now chick and theres no more! Crossing my fingers and toes that your body stops teasing you :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> I just really like my dr. He's always so reassuring and makes me feel better. And he handles dangerous situations well all the while keeping me calm. If there's bad news or goods news, he's the dr I'd want to tell me. Very good bedside manner dr.
> 
> Yes I can record the hb. Dont know why I didn't think of doing that already!Click to expand...
> 
> I think thats fantstic Tina. Its so important to feel that bond with your doctor. Here they dont seem that bothered and treat you a lot like cattle class. Plus youre lucky if you get to see the same doctor two times in a row!
> 
> Will be good news hun :) How you feeling today? YAY for heatbeat..cant wait to hear! xxClick to expand...

The benefit here of paying an arm and a leg for healthcare is that you get to pick your own dr and always have the same one


----------



## moter98

No more spotting since noon yesterday, knock on wood.

How's the test today Sarah?


----------



## sarahuk

Rynie said:


> Hi ladies. I'm new to this website & am looking for a clomid/ttc buddy! Firstly I feel for everyone that isn't getting anywhere like me! I really wish u all beautiful babies! :)
> So my husband and I have been ttc for over 15 months with no luck. We're both 28 yrs old badly wanting a lil one of our own! I had the implanon implant in for birth control prior to us ttc. After I had it taken out I didn't get af for 6 months then finally when af arrived it came every 2 months. So for the past 2 cycles I've been on clomid, first month 50mg and 2nd month 100mg. I'm currently on cycle day 32 actually...with neg hpts. I know I ovulated on day 17 as I had my progesterone tested and my gyno was happy with the level of 33. I also had pos opks on day 17 and we had sex every day for a week covering that day. I don't know why I'm not pregnant yet when we had lots of sex and clomid made me ovulate!?! I'm holding onto little hope that I'm pregnant now since its 14 dpo and neg tests! Its just not fair...everyone around me is pregnant and getting that way fast! Anyone out there in the same boat as me and can give me some hope/success stories? I'm getting so sad. I hope u all get ur pos hpt soon.... xox

Great that things have started to calm down with the cycles and that you now have the clomid. I hear great things about people on it!

I hear a lot that 50 quite often needs to be upped to 100 so you might start to see better results now. Try not to lose hope hun. Easier said than done I know, but you will get there in the end :)

Ive heard that vitamin C taken with clomid works wonders..could be worth looking into! 

Sometimes it just is one of those things hun that it takes a little time. I think when we all start ttc the problem we have is we expect it to happen so fast and then when it doesnt we start to worry etc. All natural!

I read that with all things the way they are meant to be, theres around a 23/24% chance of a cycle being successful. So keep up with what youre doing. Although, you dont mention if you are using temping (which imo is a good thing to do alongside opks as they dont tell you when you ovulate, just when you might be about too. Has oh had a sperm analysis done also?

Dont give up hope :) I started trying 2 years and almost 9 months ago. Theres been a lot of times ive felt like giving up and that it would never happen. But it will, and it does :) I thought this cycle alone that id never get pregnant and yet here I am, waiting for betas. So keep the faith! x :hugs: GL! x


----------



## sarahuk

Hey Tina,

Just popped in to say that I am thinking of you and look forward to hearing that you got the all clear from your doc :hugs: 

Rooster: How did the scan go? :D

xxx


----------



## rooster100

Hi Sarah, the scan went well. First the midwife freaked me out by saying the baby was very small and there was blood in my uterus but then she decided that the baby was actually ok size and not for me to worry. I could see the little heartbeat! Hows yr tests today? X


----------



## sarahuk

Oh honey thats fantastic news!! Are you feeling a little more relaxed about things now? :D

Tests looking good...two days late and getting progression.

Top test is 12dpo, bottom test is 14dpo that i did this morning :)

Got my first beta draw in the morning

xx
 



Attached Files:







14dpo frer.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgYAS-mnuqc&feature=youtu.be
> 
> hope this works. here's the hb on my dopplar. sorry for the poor quality and DS voice in the background.
> 
> Oh my gosh!! Double cuteness!! Not only do we hear the gorgeous Aden (hes so sweet when he says mama lol)..but to hear the heartbeat is so precious :) Sounds like a snug and happy little boy in there tina! xClick to expand...
> 
> He says mom all day long! My sweet little boy. :) really hoping my little bean stays snug in there for many many more weeks yetClick to expand...

Bless him...hes going to be the bestest big brother EVER! x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> No more spotting since noon yesterday, knock on wood.
> 
> How's the test today Sarah?

Thats fantastic news hun! Hopefully thats it now...stress free remaining pregnancy :)

Tests getting darker hun. Happy panda :) xx


----------



## rooster100

Thanks Sarah, still not very relaxed feel so unwell still :( 
That's defo pregsession there! How exciting! Looks good, let us know how your beta goes tomorrow xx


----------



## Faythe

When's your scan, Rooster?

xx


----------



## Faythe

ETA - Just seen you had your scan. Of course it's small at 6 weeks. What does she expect?! 

:hugs:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Hey Tina,
> 
> Just popped in to say that I am thinking of you and look forward to hearing that you got the all clear from your doc :hugs:
> 
> Rooster: How did the scan go? :D
> 
> xxx

thanks sarah! found out my dr won't be in at all today. but his nurse got my message and did call me back. she had another ob look at my scans and he said it all looks normal. she's going to show them to my regular OB when he is tomorrow too. i'm just baffled as to why i was bleeding.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi Sarah, the scan went well. First the midwife freaked me out by saying the baby was very small and there was blood in my uterus but then she decided that the baby was actually ok size and not for me to worry. I could see the little heartbeat! Hows yr tests today? X

what is with dr's/midwives doing that?! the dr did that too me too at the ER. told me my uterus wasn't where it was supposed to be then the scan showed it was. :dohh: 

do you have a scan pic? i wanna see baby! did midwife conclude baby is right on schedule then?


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Oh honey thats fantastic news!! Are you feeling a little more relaxed about things now? :D
> 
> Tests looking good...two days late and getting progression.
> 
> Top test is 12dpo, bottom test is 14dpo that i did this morning :)
> 
> Got my first beta draw in the morning
> 
> xx

look at that progression! that's a really nice line sarah. :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Thanks Sarah, still not very relaxed feel so unwell still :(
> That's defo pregsession there! How exciting! Looks good, let us know how your beta goes tomorrow xx

did you ask about feeling unwell at your appt?


----------



## moter98

faythe, did the smell finally come out of those clothes?

i was just at the store, we had to go to the DMV, then were waiting for the restaurant to open to eat. almost bought some baby clothes, but made myself walk away. i figure it's way too early to start doing that plus i already have a ton of clothes. wow, there's so much cute stuff out there. one thing i would buy a lot of are those little feety outfits if this baby doesn't have a clubfoot. we were never able to get any of those with DS. and they are so adorable!


----------



## Faythe

They don't smell too bad now dry but do need a rewash for sure


----------



## moter98

oh wow. how many washings do you think it will take.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tina,
> 
> Just popped in to say that I am thinking of you and look forward to hearing that you got the all clear from your doc :hugs:
> 
> Rooster: How did the scan go? :D
> 
> xxx
> 
> thanks sarah! found out my dr won't be in at all today. but his nurse got my message and did call me back. she had another ob look at my scans and he said it all looks normal. she's going to show them to my regular OB when he is tomorrow too. i'm just baffled as to why i was bleeding.Click to expand...

Thats great news chick!!

Perhaps it was just something going on with your cervix? Read stories about women with abbrasions on it that caused a bleed. Might explain why it was so on and off? xx


----------



## moter98

no idea. nothing at all showed on scan so its a mystery


----------



## Faythe

I reckon a rinse or another wash will be fine :D


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, 
Moter what a relief with your scan...thank god! 
I had dinner with some friends tonight, just had to get out of the house. What's the story with this bloating? Hardly touched my main course as my stomach ballooned! And I had to undo my jeans at the dinner table! X


----------



## moter98

same thing would happen to me! flat belly in the morning, huge belly at night. my belly now is smaller than it was in the first tri. bloating finally went away i think


----------



## rooster100

Happy 15 weeks by the way Moter! Nearly forgot to say it! Yeah I'm fine in the morning but looks like I've swallowed a ballon at night!


----------



## moter98

thanks rooster! happy 6 weeks to you, yay!!

the bloating will go away eventually.


----------



## rooster100

Ok girls, firstly morning! Very embarrassing thing happened today. Have had terrible diarrhea every morning (had this with my first pregnancy) I didn't make it to the toilet this morning! WTF?! Thank god no one was around! How discusting is that!? Thought I would brighten up your days :) x


----------



## Faythe

Oh no! You feeling better?

xx


----------



## rooster100

It's so gross! Have no control over my bodily functions! Ha ha. I'm still feeling queasy but have a little more energy now. X


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Ok girls, firstly morning! Very embarrassing thing happened today. Have had terrible diarrhea every morning (had this with my first pregnancy) I didn't make it to the toilet this morning! WTF?! Thank god no one was around! How discusting is that!? Thought I would brighten up your days :) x

Awww rach hahaha...you poor lady!!! xx


----------



## rooster100

I know.... Pregnancy leave you dignity at the door :(!


----------



## sarahuk

Reckon its just the start chick lol :D

How is everyone today? :) x


----------



## moter98

sounds like you had an interesting morning rooster! hope it goes away soon. i've heard of some women having that and it's just another form of ms instead of the nausea/vomiting. 

sarah, lines looking good?

faythe-shrimpette still snug as a bug in there?

pinky-good luck with your surgery this week! is it tomorrow?

afm-nightmares, nightmares, nightmares! keep dreaming i have another bleed....guess i know what's on my mind 24/7


----------



## Faythe

2/5's engaged :D :wohoo:


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> 2/5's engaged :D :wohoo:

huh? who is that?


----------



## Faythe

Shrimpette lol


----------



## moter98

lol, i thought you meant someone is getting married! 
do you mean shrimpette has dropped?


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sounds like you had an interesting morning rooster! hope it goes away soon. i've heard of some women having that and it's just another form of ms instead of the nausea/vomiting.
> 
> sarah, lines looking good?
> 
> faythe-shrimpette still snug as a bug in there?
> 
> pinky-good luck with your surgery this week! is it tomorrow?
> 
> afm-nightmares, nightmares, nightmares! keep dreaming i have another bleed....guess i know what's on my mind 24/7

Id say thats really understandable tho hun with everything that youve been through the last few days, and the anxiety that it has probably left you with. Its really good news though that there was nothing to worry about on the scans. I know that probably doesnt do much to ease your mind...but youll see everything will be perfect!

Yep line was a bit darker today :) Have only one left now and then thats that. Not going to bother. With my beta done today ill have those numbers tomorrow and next on thursday...that will tell me all I need :)

Ive given up worrying anyway, time to enjoy the pregnancy :) I cant control what does or doesnt happen and this is an amazing thing that has happened. I dont have any sign of af coming, tests been getting darker...id say i should be happy :)

xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> lol, i thought you meant someone is getting married!
> do you mean shrimpette has dropped?

I am! Matt and I agreed if we got pregnant, that we would get married before the due date :D Been engaged for 2 and a half years though just never set the date. Something else to plan for!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe...GREAT news about shrimpette!! Wont be long now...exciting! x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> sounds like you had an interesting morning rooster! hope it goes away soon. i've heard of some women having that and it's just another form of ms instead of the nausea/vomiting.
> 
> sarah, lines looking good?
> 
> faythe-shrimpette still snug as a bug in there?
> 
> pinky-good luck with your surgery this week! is it tomorrow?
> 
> afm-nightmares, nightmares, nightmares! keep dreaming i have another bleed....guess i know what's on my mind 24/7
> 
> Id say thats really understandable tho hun with everything that youve been through the last few days, and the anxiety that it has probably left you with. Its really good news though that there was nothing to worry about on the scans. I know that probably doesnt do much to ease your mind...but youll see everything will be perfect!
> 
> Yep line was a bit darker today :) Have only one left now and then thats that. Not going to bother. With my beta done today ill have those numbers tomorrow and next on thursday...that will tell me all I need :)
> 
> Ive given up worrying anyway, time to enjoy the pregnancy :) I cant control what does or doesnt happen and this is an amazing thing that has happened. I dont have any sign of af coming, tests been getting darker...id say i should be happy :)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

hope you're right sarah. very uneasy about it all now. but, life must go on and it's time to get back to it now. just gonna try to take it as easy as i can and the rest is out of my hands.

yay for darker lines! hope your beta results come back perfect. :flower:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> lol, i thought you meant someone is getting married!
> do you mean shrimpette has dropped?
> 
> I am! Matt and I agreed if we got pregnant, that we would get married before the due date :D Been engaged for 2 and a half years though just never set the date. Something else to plan for!Click to expand...

oh, how exciting!!!!!


----------



## Faythe

Indeed I do :yipee:


----------



## sarahuk

Baby will be fine :) Any thoughts on any names yet Tina? x


----------



## moter98

i like Alec. dh first said no. then i told him to look through our baby names book. he's on the R's and now says Alec is back on the table, lol!
the problem is, we were so sure we were having a girl we got our heart set on the girl name and now are having a really hard time with boys names.


----------



## Faythe

I like Alexander :D


----------



## moter98

hey that's my number 2 name! dh vetoed it but i keep texting him the 2 names Alec and Alex lol. i did the same thing with Aden and suddenly one day he said he liked it. subliminal messaging. :winkwink:


----------



## rooster100

Those are lovely names Tina. 
Sarah you have the tight attitude! 
Faythe... Exciting!!! You better keep us updated even when your in labour.
I was wondering girls If you think it's safe to have a warm bath? I feel so ill and achy I thought a bath might help x


----------



## Faythe

It's safe at any point honey, aslong as it doesn't leave you red like a lobster xx


----------



## rooster100

Oh ok, maybe I will have a bath later then x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> i like Alec. dh first said no. then i told him to look through our baby names book. he's on the R's and now says Alec is back on the table, lol!
> the problem is, we were so sure we were having a girl we got our heart set on the girl name and now are having a really hard time with boys names.

Its typical isnt it :) But I do have to say I think its a lovely name..and goes so well with Aden too!

x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> hey that's my number 2 name! dh vetoed it but i keep texting him the 2 names Alec and Alex lol. i did the same thing with Aden and suddenly one day he said he liked it. subliminal messaging. :winkwink:

Haha love it!! Keep up with the texting and im sure he will give in!

I feel lucky now...first name suggested for a boy we both loved lol. x


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Those are lovely names Tina.
> Sarah you have the tight attitude!
> Faythe... Exciting!!! You better keep us updated even when your in labour.
> I was wondering girls If you think it's safe to have a warm bath? I feel so ill and achy I thought a bath might help x

Defo safe :)

Are you feeling any better? x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i like Alec. dh first said no. then i told him to look through our baby names book. he's on the R's and now says Alec is back on the table, lol!
> the problem is, we were so sure we were having a girl we got our heart set on the girl name and now are having a really hard time with boys names.
> 
> Its typical isnt it :) But I do have to say I think its a lovely name..and goes so well with Aden too!
> 
> xClick to expand...

i really love it. can't say why, i just do. the same way i felt about Aden. and yes, they would go well together. now, only to convince DH.........


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> hey that's my number 2 name! dh vetoed it but i keep texting him the 2 names Alec and Alex lol. i did the same thing with Aden and suddenly one day he said he liked it. subliminal messaging. :winkwink:
> 
> Haha love it!! Keep up with the texting and im sure he will give in!
> 
> I feel lucky now...first name suggested for a boy we both loved lol. xClick to expand...

that's great! that was how the girl name went for us.


----------



## rooster100

I feel awful Sarah, I remember I had no energy in the first pregnancy, but this is crazy, I can't hardly walk up the stairs. The other day I was so exhausted I had to lye on the stairs for 10 mins before I could finish climbing them. I might go and get a blood test to check in not anaemic. I'm such a rubbish sick person! I'm normally on the go all the time! 
Have to go to my friends brothers funeral tomorrow. Dreading it, she is heartbroken. :( x


----------



## moter98

did you ask the dr about it rooster? i think you should call and get bloodwork asap. if you think possibly anemic, how bout trying to up your red meat intake? see if that makes you feel better at all.


----------



## rooster100

I don't think I look aneamic I just can't believe I'm so tired, I still think I might be extremly anxious and that might have something to do with it. 
I will go to the doc in a few days if I don't improve. Too tired to cook for myself :( x


----------



## moter98

i was very tired in the beginning. so tired i would feel dizzy. even if i had just slept for 12 hours i was still tired. but never too tired to climb stairs, though we only have 7 steps to climb at a time :)


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i like Alec. dh first said no. then i told him to look through our baby names book. he's on the R's and now says Alec is back on the table, lol!
> the problem is, we were so sure we were having a girl we got our heart set on the girl name and now are having a really hard time with boys names.
> 
> Its typical isnt it :) But I do have to say I think its a lovely name..and goes so well with Aden too!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> i really love it. can't say why, i just do. the same way i felt about Aden. and yes, they would go well together. now, only to convince DH.........Click to expand...

He will give in! They always do...we are like jedi with the jedi mind trick when we want to get our own ways :) x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> hey that's my number 2 name! dh vetoed it but i keep texting him the 2 names Alec and Alex lol. i did the same thing with Aden and suddenly one day he said he liked it. subliminal messaging. :winkwink:
> 
> Haha love it!! Keep up with the texting and im sure he will give in!
> 
> I feel lucky now...first name suggested for a boy we both loved lol. xClick to expand...
> 
> that's great! that was how the girl name went for us.Click to expand...

Which means im guarenteed to pop out a girl lol x


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> I feel awful Sarah, I remember I had no energy in the first pregnancy, but this is crazy, I can't hardly walk up the stairs. The other day I was so exhausted I had to lye on the stairs for 10 mins before I could finish climbing them. I might go and get a blood test to check in not anaemic. I'm such a rubbish sick person! I'm normally on the go all the time!
> Have to go to my friends brothers funeral tomorrow. Dreading it, she is heartbroken. :( x

Its really awful hun :( I hope that the day goes smoothly and that you all find the strength :hugs:

I bet the sickness coupled with the pregnancy is just totally zapping everything out of you. 

I do know that i feel more tired than normal, but since im still so early i figured maybe it was just my lack of coffee though.

I hope you get your strength back soon hun :hugs: x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i like Alec. dh first said no. then i told him to look through our baby names book. he's on the R's and now says Alec is back on the table, lol!
> the problem is, we were so sure we were having a girl we got our heart set on the girl name and now are having a really hard time with boys names.
> 
> Its typical isnt it :) But I do have to say I think its a lovely name..and goes so well with Aden too!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> i really love it. can't say why, i just do. the same way i felt about Aden. and yes, they would go well together. now, only to convince DH.........Click to expand...
> 
> He will give in! They always do...we are like jedi with the jedi mind trick when we want to get our own ways :) xClick to expand...

Hahahahaha! I will wear him down


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> hey that's my number 2 name! dh vetoed it but i keep texting him the 2 names Alec and Alex lol. i did the same thing with Aden and suddenly one day he said he liked it. subliminal messaging. :winkwink:
> 
> Haha love it!! Keep up with the texting and im sure he will give in!
> 
> I feel lucky now...first name suggested for a boy we both loved lol. xClick to expand...
> 
> that's great! that was how the girl name went for us.Click to expand...
> 
> Which means im guarenteed to pop out a girl lol xClick to expand...

Yep! Better start thinking of girl names


----------



## sarahuk

LOL just said the first girl name that popped into my head that i liked to matt and he said "yep that works!"...man hes easy to please lol

x


----------



## moter98

Haha! Maybe you should ask him if he wants to rub your feet everyday since he's being so agreeable.


----------



## sarahuk

Think im going to do that...and add a bonus backrub in there too! :happydance:


----------



## moter98

:rofl:


----------



## moter98

can't wait to hear what your beta is!


----------



## sarahuk

Im getting impatient now and nervous lol. I was so nervous I peed on an opk just to kill my nerves and freaked out even more when it wasnt positive lol. Wish id never done it!!


----------



## moter98

No freaking out! You got a pregnant 1-2 on cb digi. And your hpts have been getting darker.I peed on opk's too and they didn't turn positive for awhile for me.


----------



## Faythe

Morning ladies!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> No freaking out! You got a pregnant 1-2 on cb digi. And your hpts have been getting darker.I peed on opk's too and they didn't turn positive for awhile for me.

Think it was just one of those weak moments lol. Not worried about it..my hpt today was almost as dark as the control line and not a hint of af. Time to chill :) First beta level will be back today so hopefully I hear what it is later (if they tell me this bloody time!!). No point me getting any more tests now and ive only one IC left for tomorrow :) x

Hows my ladies feeling today? :hugs: x


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> xx

Morning!

Hows you and shrimpette today? x


----------



## moter98

Can you call for your results? That's what I usually do if i want to know right away. Otherwise I never hear back for a few days


----------



## Faythe

We're good. How's you?

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Good thanks :)

Fighting the urge to google though. First beta is in and its 15dpo - 93. Its much better scores than when I had my ectopic but hoping its not on the low side :(

xx


----------



## Faythe

Ectopics can produce really high hcg numbers, though.

I'm sure it's fine honey :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

True...to be fair, they say that hcg doesnt double with ectopics...and mine more than doubled lol...so i dont trust anything less than a scan anyway! x


----------



## moter98

You will know your doubling time with your next draw right? I think the number is good. You got your first bfp at 10dpo. With the sensitive tests you used I would guess your first detectable levels were around 10-15. So if you do the math your doubling time at 15 would be 30 at 12dpo 60 at 14dpo and 90 at 16dpo. I would guess you more than doubled already. Also, your doubling time can be every 3 days too.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Good thanks :)
> 
> Fighting the urge to google though. First beta is in and its 15dpo - 93. Its much better scores than when I had my ectopic but hoping its not on the low side :(
> 
> xx

I did google this way back when and it's is such a huge range because everyone implants at a different time. Normal levels at this time are as low as 5. Your next draw is what will give you piece of mind.


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks chick :) I feel pretty ok with it now. Your math really helped :) But yep hoping for a double!


----------



## moter98

I think it's a good number :)


----------



## moter98

Rooster, how are you feeling?

Pinky, been thinking about you. I thought your surgery was today? Hope you are ok.


----------



## moter98

Faythe, has your dr said if you are dilated at all yet?


----------



## moter98

I'm spotting again


----------



## Faythe

:( are you heading back to ER?

xx


----------



## moter98

ER said don't come back unless heavy bleeding. Called my clinic and they won't see me cause my scan from sat is normal. Nurse said its abnormal but maybe it's nothing. I'm not to come in unless I soak a pad. I even told her I just don't feel right. They won't see me. I'm so upset


----------



## moter98

It turned bright red with cramping. I've called again hoping to be seen. Something isn't right


----------



## rooster100

Moter go to a different ER? Just go anyway, tell them you have filled a pad, lie to them. It doesn't matter, if you don't feel right you need reasssurance. Do you not have a maternity hospital you can go to? X


----------



## moter98

we have only one hospital here. next one is over an hour away. nurse called back. i am booked at 2. dr's first available time. the cramps are getting worse. i'm pretty much freaking out. not sure i'm gonna get to keep this baby either.


----------



## rooster100

Oh god Moter I don't even know what to say except remember the last scan was perfect. Can you hear a hb? My time scales are mixed up, how long do you have to wait until 2? Sending you loads of love xx


----------



## moter98

yes i heard hb on my dopplar. i have about 45 minutes yet. i'm worried that there is something wrong with my cervix or the placenta. that would mean baby would be fine until one of them gave out, then baby would not be fine anymore.


----------



## Faythe

Tina, please let us know when you're going to see your Dr?

Thinking of you and sending you lots of love

:hugs:

xx


----------



## moter98

No blood around cervix. Closed. No infection. Dr thinks its coming from the placenta. Threatened miscarriage. Doesn't think I'll lose it now but could later on. He said a lot of women that have 2nd tri bleeding have preterm labor. He ordered scan for next week to get a better look


----------



## Faythe

:( I don't know what to say :(

Please stick little rainbow :hugs:

xx


----------



## moter98

I don't think it's going to. Doesn't feel right in there. Still sitting her waiting for them to book a stupid scan. If I'm gonna lose this baby, I want it over with now. Can't take the stress


----------



## rooster100

:hugs: keeping everything crossed for you. Praying it will be ok. Is someone with you? X


----------



## moter98

No. Got in for the scan. They were slow. Awaiting results


----------



## rooster100

So you had a scan, how long will it take for the results? When they were doing the scan did they think it looked ok? X


----------



## moter98

I asked and tech said dr needed to look at it and now I'm waiting to see the dr. She wouldn't tell me anything. The only other time a tech did that was when ds had clubfoot. I don't thing they are allowed to say if something is wrong.


----------



## rooster100

Ok well how long will you have to wait for the results?! Could you hear the hb? X


----------



## moter98

Placenta has a small tear on the edge


----------



## rooster100

What does that mean? Will it be ok? Was the doc reassuring?


----------



## moter98

not at all lol! i think he was in a hurry really. they weren't supposed to schedule my scan till next friday. i thought they got me in cause they were slow, but someone messed up on the paperwork. he really didn't have much time to talk to me. he said that on the very edge of the placenta there is blood and a small tear. that i should take it as easy as possible and it may or may not heal. you can bet i'll be googling this. 
at least i know what it is now. strangely enough, it makes me feel better to not have to wonder what it could be


----------



## sarahuk

Oh my tina...sounds like youre having one hell of a day :( GAH I dont understand why the other doctor missed this. I mean, this caused your other bleeding so I dont get how he could have not seen what they are now seeing :(

Massive hugs to you darling. Ive just been reading that tears on placenta do heal themselves, but that its common to need some moderate bedrest whilst this is happening.

Have the docs sorted you out with a plan of action?

:hugs: xx


----------



## sarahuk

That does make sense though Tina. When you dont know whats going on the head runs away with itself and dr google is bound to cause panic! Im my own worst enemy when it comes to that.

Ive been reading about it and it seems that all the stories i read, the women did go on to heal and baby was fine :)

XX


----------



## moter98

this time the tech took tons of pics of the placenta because the dr ruled out bleeding from cervix. that's what he suspected. at er, they didn't do a pelvic check and were just lookig at everything and i don't think she got as good or as many pics of the placenta. 
dr said take it as easy as possible and it can go either way. all i can do is wait and see. trying to find someone to take ds till next mon or tues so i can rest as much as possible


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> That does make sense though Tina. When you dont know whats going on the head runs away with itself and dr google is bound to cause panic! Im my own worst enemy when it comes to that.
> 
> Ive been reading about it and it seems that all the stories i read, the women did go on to heal and baby was fine :)
> 
> XX

i will be googling this till there's no more info on google. oh, thank you for that. i hope my story ends that way as well.


----------



## rooster100

I'm sure your story will end well, you need to rest rest rest and let that little tear heal itself. I wish I lived nearer and I would look after Aden for you x


----------



## moter98

my MIL will take him friday night till monday night. hoping my mom will take him tomorrow and friday during the day. she is out of town right now so i can't ask. or dh may have to cancel his appts for a couple days.


----------



## sarahuk

I didnt find any bad ending stories put it that way Tina. They all rested and didnt do any lifting and the series of ultrasounds that they had after showed healing. 

I think youre definitely doing the right thing getting people to watch Aden for you. You and Rainbow need some chilling out time to give that Placenta time to heal! Did you do any lifting etc today before you had that bleeding? 

Im sure everyone will rally together and watch over Aden hun. Im sure all will be fine. Some time letting things heal and that will be the end of your bleeding and the rest of the pregnancy will go smoothly :hugs: x


----------



## moter98

i found many many bad endings on google. scares the crap out of me.
i lifte aden but lift him daily. gonna have to stop that. my mil will take aden fri but still tryin to find someone for now


----------



## Faythe

I hope you find someone to take Aden now so you can get some rest :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

How are you feeling today Tina? xx

An hows Faythey and Rachy? :) x


----------



## moter98

Scared. Stressed. Still freaking out.


----------



## sarahuk

:hugs: Hope you are resting up hun. When are the doctors seeing you again?

x


----------



## moter98

have my 16 week appt next friday. what really freaks me out is the dr doesn't think i'm in much danger right now, he thinks i will go early, and too early to save the baby.


----------



## sarahuk

Babies are resilient, more so than i think doctors give them credit for! Even though you had a little tear, baby has been happy happy in there chick. 

Im sure it will all be fine. Some rest will heal that tear up and youll have an uneventful remainder of the pregnancy :hugs: x


----------



## moter98

thank you sarah. :) really, really hoping so. just need it to heal so baby can get all his oxygen and nutrients. from what i gather on google, a small tear should be ok for the baby, just want it to get smaller and go away. very stressful! i'm considering quitting my job to take it as easy as possible. i guess i will decide after i talk to dr next friday. see if he thinks it would help or not. i do just have a desk job, so it's not like it's strenuous or anything.


----------



## moter98

did you have your second beta today?


----------



## sarahuk

I did :) Results tomorrow. And im booked for my placement scan next friday at 10am at 5+4. Early but hopefully early enough to pick up the sac atleat.

Hmm..you know what? If I were you...id take the time off. Atleast until this tear is healed. I know its a desk job but still, they do say the quickest time to heal from a tear is to take bed rest! I cant begin to imagine how stressful it must be at the moment, but I think the great thing is that youve caught it early when it was still a small tear, and you had already started to put things into place to not have to do as much lifting :thumbup:

I bet the resting will really make a difference and youll be healed in no time. But I know it must be an anxious time so if you need to let it out hun..we are all here for you :hugs: (but yes, it will all be fine!!) xx


----------



## moter98

i'll be waiting right here for your results! bet they are great. :) can't wait for your scan too. so exciting. they should see like a sac or fetal pole at 5+4? maybe that's something fun i can google!

i will talk to DH about taking off till 20 weeks, which is when the nurse said my next scan will be. she said that's how long to wait to see if tear heals. but still kinda hoping dr will order one before then. i would like to take off i think till i have another scan that can tell me what is going on in there. 

i may be posting on here a lot since i have nothing to do now for awhile! get ready to read


----------



## moter98

so ds had to go potty last night after i put him to bed. i had to get creative since i can't pick him up. he is unable to get up and go himself because of the brace he wears at night. so i brought his potty chair on his bed and he went there,lol! he peed in his bed without actually wetting it! :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

tina, im so sorry that your going through all of this but please try not to worry too much, take it easy, relax with your feet up watching movies and getting your OH to run around after you


x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> i'll be waiting right here for your results! bet they are great. :) can't wait for your scan too. so exciting. they should see like a sac or fetal pole at 5+4? maybe that's something fun i can google!
> 
> i will talk to DH about taking off till 20 weeks, which is when the nurse said my next scan will be. she said that's how long to wait to see if tear heals. but still kinda hoping dr will order one before then. i would like to take off i think till i have another scan that can tell me what is going on in there.
> 
> i may be posting on here a lot since i have nothing to do now for awhile! get ready to read

Of course chick! If we can help make your time pass faster then thats what we shall do!

Yep they should atleast see the sac. Ill be happy with that at this point. Just to know my tubes are clear will be a massive load off! Ill let you know the results once I get them..I am beyond nervous its not even funny lol.

I thiknk that sounds like a good idea hun with the timeframe youre thinking. Take the time off till the tear is healed then ease back in gently. I would have thought they would have done extra scans to see how its healing. I atleat hope they do!!

No more bleeding? x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> so ds had to go potty last night after i put him to bed. i had to get creative since i can't pick him up. he is unable to get up and go himself because of the brace he wears at night. so i brought his potty chair on his bed and he went there,lol! he peed in his bed without actually wetting it! :rofl:

Bless him!!! Yep sounds like life is going to be imaginative now for the next few weeks! x


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> tina, im so sorry that your going through all of this but please try not to worry too much, take it easy, relax with your feet up watching movies and getting your OH to run around after you
> 
> 
> x

thank you pinky! i'm trying not to worry, but it's really hard not to. especially since i'm just sitting around all day, not able to do anything. it's only been 1 day and i'm going a little stir crazy! and here i thought making it to the 2nd trimester meant you were home free. ha!


----------



## sarahuk

I reckon the only time things really relax hun in pregnancy is when baby is in your arms!

Youll see though...this rest will do the trick and Alec is going to be perfect like his big brother!

Results in :)

15dpo: 93.
17dpo: 295.

Id say that means ive got a viable pregnancy most likely in the right place :) Trippled!!!

x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i'll be waiting right here for your results! bet they are great. :) can't wait for your scan too. so exciting. they should see like a sac or fetal pole at 5+4? maybe that's something fun i can google!
> 
> i will talk to DH about taking off till 20 weeks, which is when the nurse said my next scan will be. she said that's how long to wait to see if tear heals. but still kinda hoping dr will order one before then. i would like to take off i think till i have another scan that can tell me what is going on in there.
> 
> i may be posting on here a lot since i have nothing to do now for awhile! get ready to read
> 
> Of course chick! If we can help make your time pass faster then thats what we shall do!
> 
> Yep they should atleast see the sac. Ill be happy with that at this point. Just to know my tubes are clear will be a massive load off! Ill let you know the results once I get them..I am beyond nervous its not even funny lol.
> 
> I thiknk that sounds like a good idea hun with the timeframe youre thinking. Take the time off till the tear is healed then ease back in gently. I would have thought they would have done extra scans to see how its healing. I atleat hope they do!!
> 
> No more bleeding? xClick to expand...

any results yet? i'm anxious to know sarah. :) hoping for wonderful news!

the nurse told me i wouldn't have scan till 20 weeks to give the tear time to heal if it's going to. from reading about it, if they heal at all most take months to do it. i'm gonna beg dr next week for one sooner though. maybe they can at least tell if it's stopped actively bleeding now and/or gotten smaller. sure could use some good news like that! i haven't spotted anymore since after my cervical exam wednesday. my understanding is that these things are a stop and start kinda of thing and it may happen at any moment. if no more spotting, it either means blood is pooling in my uterus, clotting in my uterus, or my body is reabsorbing the blood. i want it to be my body is reabsorbing the blood and reattaching the placenta.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> I reckon the only time things really relax hun in pregnancy is when baby is in your arms!
> 
> Youll see though...this rest will do the trick and Alec is going to be perfect like his big brother!
> 
> Results in :)
> 
> 15dpo: 93.
> 17dpo: 295.
> 
> Id say that means ive got a viable pregnancy most likely in the right place :) Trippled!!!
> 
> x

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!! you've got a sticky bean in there!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Sure hope so! But i think im safe to enjoy it for now :)

I have every faith that baby is fine and that the placenta is starting its journey to healing.

I really hope they give you that extra scan. Im sure they will though. That little extra peace of mind from checking it out will only help your body be able to devote that bit extra attention to healing rather than feeling anxious and stressed xx


----------



## moter98

i'm having mild cramping right now and reading that cramping means blood clot. if it were to even form a blood clot away from the placenta that would be better than forming behind the placenta. i also read that sometimes the torn area clots and scars over, not really reattached, but it kindof seals it off. i would take that too, i'm desperate! the cramps are alarming, just hoping it means something good is going on in there. 
don't see why dr wouldn't let me get a scan if i request one. i mean, i'm paying for it and it's for a legitimate medical reason.


----------



## sarahuk

I cant even begin to grasp the thought that anyone could say its not a ligitimate reason to have the scan!

Perhaps its the healing starting :) I suppose if you thnk about it, if a bit of the placenta has torn lose it will need to reseal/reattach. Perhaps its cramping because its trying to rebuild that connection to you :) x


----------



## moter98

i just read too that bleeding in uterus causes cramping. could be any of that really. no way to know without a scan. i think the only reason dr wouldn't give me the scan is because they don't consider a pregnancy viable until 24 weeks. meaning there is nothing they could do at this point even if it were to get worse. by 24 weeks they are able to give steroids to develop babies lungs and meds to stop preterm labor. i am gonna tell him though that i need one for peace of mind. he knows how worried i am. i have seriously lost my appetite and am making myself eat. never, ever happened to me in my life! i love to eat.


----------



## sarahuk

Can you not give the office a call today honey and tell him how youre feeling about all this and see what he says about the early scan? Atleast then if you know they will give it you, its one less thing you need to have swilling about in your mind x


----------



## moter98

No I can wait. It's just another week. I don't want to bother him again. It was hard enough getting him to see me while i was bleeding. Dont think he would be happy to hear from me for a question like that. I'm doing ok now. Just gonna try to be optimistic and take it easy and the rest is out of my hands. I at least know I am doing everything I can for baby. 
Sure missing my Aden. His hugs are the best thing in the world.


----------



## babykhu

Hi ladies

Im new on here, but just wanted to kno if anyone has had a BFP after Laparoscopy?


----------



## moter98

babykhu said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Im new on here, but just wanted to kno if anyone has had a BFP after Laparoscopy?

i haven't, but my SIL got pregnant 2 cycles after one with triplets! they were also doing fertility treatments, hence the triplets.


----------



## moter98

Pinky, haven't heard from you about the surgery? wasn't it this week? please update! want to know how you are doing.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> No I can wait. It's just another week. I don't want to bother him again. It was hard enough getting him to see me while i was bleeding. Dont think he would be happy to hear from me for a question like that. I'm doing ok now. Just gonna try to be optimistic and take it easy and the rest is out of my hands. I at least know I am doing everything I can for baby.
> Sure missing my Aden. His hugs are the best thing in the world.

It must be really strange with him not there hun. Best thing for mummy at the moment though!

Yes...happy forward thinking :) Bleeding has stopped. The tear will heal. And baby will be here in no time! x


----------



## sarahuk

babykhu said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Im new on here, but just wanted to kno if anyone has had a BFP after Laparoscopy?

Hmm no but I had a bfp the same cycle of the HSG :) GL!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky, haven't heard from you about the surgery? wasn't it this week? please update! want to know how you are doing.

I hope she doesnt mind me telling you, but ive seen you ask twice now so...but her surgery got cancelled at the last minute and had to be rearranged x


----------



## Pinky32

awww tina - i really hope your tear heals up quickly so that you can relax and enjoy the pregnancy xxxxx

my operation has been rearranged to the 28th sept - another 4 weeks


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> awww tina - i really hope your tear heals up quickly so that you can relax and enjoy the pregnancy xxxxx
> 
> my operation has been rearranged to the 28th sept - another 4 weeks

noooooooo! whyever would they make you wait so long in pain? not fair.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> No I can wait. It's just another week. I don't want to bother him again. It was hard enough getting him to see me while i was bleeding. Dont think he would be happy to hear from me for a question like that. I'm doing ok now. Just gonna try to be optimistic and take it easy and the rest is out of my hands. I at least know I am doing everything I can for baby.
> Sure missing my Aden. His hugs are the best thing in the world.
> 
> It must be really strange with him not there hun. Best thing for mummy at the moment though!
> 
> Yes...happy forward thinking :) Bleeding has stopped. The tear will heal. And baby will be here in no time! xClick to expand...

it is. my MIL is brining him tomorrow and staying overnight so that i can see him. she will take care of him and do some cleaning for me. what a sweet , sweet woman!


----------



## Pinky32

part of me doesnt mind waiting - the surgeon is an upper limb specialist and also my consultant so i know him and feel comfortable with him - the first surgeon was a lower limb specialist and when i met him after the operation i hated him immediately - arrogant! its only another 4 weeks which is nothing after 14 months lol

im praying for you tina - i want you to enjoy this time - not spend it worrying

awwww thats lovely of MIL helping out with aden


----------



## moter98

that makes sense. i would want to wait for the best specialist too. 

thank you. it's a scary time. unfortunately, the rest of the pregnancy will be worry. hoping it will be many, many, many weeks of worry. don't like the alternative. at this point, just trying to make it to next scan and hope and pray and plead and beg God for it to be healed. 

yeah, my MIL is great. she's gonna bring him home tomorrow and stay to take care of him and clean for me. wonderful woman. my SIL too is gonna help out. she will bring her kids about once a week to spend the night and help out with aden. they are older, 10 and 14


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> No I can wait. It's just another week. I don't want to bother him again. It was hard enough getting him to see me while i was bleeding. Dont think he would be happy to hear from me for a question like that. I'm doing ok now. Just gonna try to be optimistic and take it easy and the rest is out of my hands. I at least know I am doing everything I can for baby.
> Sure missing my Aden. His hugs are the best thing in the world.
> 
> It must be really strange with him not there hun. Best thing for mummy at the moment though!
> 
> Yes...happy forward thinking :) Bleeding has stopped. The tear will heal. And baby will be here in no time! xClick to expand...
> 
> it is. my MIL is brining him tomorrow and staying overnight so that i can see him. she will take care of him and do some cleaning for me. what a sweet , sweet woman!Click to expand...

Awwww thats so sweet!! Aden cuddles are gunna make you feel better! :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

yes, that why i dont mind waiting

i cant imagine how your feeling and nothing i can say will take that worry away from you but i KNOW that everything will be fine - you'll make it to the scan, you'll make it through the rest of your pregnancy and the tear WILL heal

its great to have the family to help you out - aww even though their older, its nice for aden to have his cousins near him to play with - its better that their older as they wont be running around as 3 little ones would lol


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> No I can wait. It's just another week. I don't want to bother him again. It was hard enough getting him to see me while i was bleeding. Dont think he would be happy to hear from me for a question like that. I'm doing ok now. Just gonna try to be optimistic and take it easy and the rest is out of my hands. I at least know I am doing everything I can for baby.
> Sure missing my Aden. His hugs are the best thing in the world.
> 
> It must be really strange with him not there hun. Best thing for mummy at the moment though!
> 
> Yes...happy forward thinking :) Bleeding has stopped. The tear will heal. And baby will be here in no time! xClick to expand...
> 
> it is. my MIL is brining him tomorrow and staying overnight so that i can see him. she will take care of him and do some cleaning for me. what a sweet , sweet woman!Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww thats so sweet!! Aden cuddles are gunna make you feel better! :hugs:Click to expand...

Cannot wait to see him!


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> yes, that why i dont mind waiting
> 
> i cant imagine how your feeling and nothing i can say will take that worry away from you but i KNOW that everything will be fine - you'll make it to the scan, you'll make it through the rest of your pregnancy and the tear WILL heal
> 
> its great to have the family to help you out - aww even though their older, its nice for aden to have his cousins near him to play with - its better that their older as they wont be running around as 3 little ones would lol

Thank you so much. Hope you are right. I'm in tears now. So emotional lately it's crazy. I'm not usually like this. I cry at the drop of a hat!

My dh's family has been so wonderful. They are really going above and beyond for me. Love them so much. My SIL brought me movies and some little candy bags to put together for her business. So grateful to have something to do. I'm regretting getting rid of all my crochet stuff now. Not much to do when you just sit or lay around all day.


----------



## sarahuk

Im not surprised your emotional though. Youve been through a major stress and now with having to rest your mind is going to be going round and round.

Sounds like they are all rallying together chick. Its lovely :) I bet tomorrow cant come fast enough for Aden though!

Can you not order some supplies for some crochet on the net? Ive found it a wonderful distraction and could be just what you need at the moment

:hugs: 
x


----------



## moter98

i could, but with ds coming home it wouldn't be worth it. he would never let me sit there doing that. he would want to help, and just unravel it all, run around with the yarn, etc. i'm counting on him entertaining me when he's home. :) 
honestly, its driving me crazy not knowing what's going on inside. such a long wait to see which way this is gonna go.


----------



## Pinky32

it will all be fine

enjoy the films and doing the candy bags

bring on the aden cuddles for mummy!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

True crochet and kiddies dont really mix!

Hope you have a lovely day today with your cuddle Monkey Tina :) xx


----------



## moter98

Get to see my baby today!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

YAY!!!! How long till he gets there? x


----------



## moter98

Don't know. MIL hasn't called yet. Had a tiny bit if spotting this morning. :( at least it was so little that it was questionable.


----------



## Faythe

Let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## moter98

It may be a long wait. I dont have a scan for 5 weeks to see what's going on in there. Trying to remain calm about it. I know there is blood in the uterus and it will need to go somewhere. So it doesn't necessarily indicate anything unless it gets severe. Just wish I could know whats happening in there.


----------



## moter98

My baby is home!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

YAY!!!! Are you having a good time?

Happy 16wks also hun! xx :hugs: x


----------



## moter98

just feel so much better with him home. we watched finding nemo and cuddled. 

happy 5 weeks sarah!


----------



## moter98

rooster, how are you feeling? any better yet?


----------



## moter98

faythe, when is that baby coming?


----------



## moter98

pinkyyyyyyyy, anymore adorable crochet creations?


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks hun! :hugs:

AWww bless him. I bet he was really glad to see you too! x


----------



## moter98

MIL said he woke up yesterday and wanted to go home. he cried for mommy and daddy. he was ready to come home


----------



## sarahuk

Bless :( You having lots of cuddles?


----------



## moter98

Lots! Though he is a little too rough. Hard for him to understand why he can't climb all over me and be picked up. Kinda breaks my heart a little


----------



## Pinky32

awwww at least hes home :happydance:

How will they know when the tear has healed up - will you only know by a scan

Everything I crochet goes on my fb page hun - I just sold two items on ebay :thumbup:


----------



## Faythe

Morning ladies!

Tina - how're you feeling today?

Pinky - that's brill! Nice little hobby there :D

Rooster - how're you feeling lovely?

Sarah - Hope you're more cheered up today. I bet Matts dad is looking down on little snooky for you :D

I ache today. Really overdid it with cleaning yesterday. Also, I think I've dropped? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0406.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Tina - how're you feeling today?
> 
> Pinky - that's brill! Nice little hobby there :D
> 
> Rooster - how're you feeling lovely?
> 
> Sarah - Hope you're more cheered up today. I bet Matts dad is looking down on little snooky for you :D
> 
> I ache today. Really overdid it with cleaning yesterday. Also, I think I've dropped? :shrug:

Hey you!

Feeling any better now? :) Those BH going a bit easier on you?

EEEK look at that bump!! Id say youve defo dropped! EXCITING!!

Im more cheerful today thanks chick :) Or I was till postman brought me a letter from doctors saying i need to go back for more blood tests... :saywhat: So waitin for that callback cos reckon thats a mistake or possibly just to make sure things are still going up :shrug:

Youre so close now Faythe!


----------



## Faythe

No BH's today, thank goodness. They were driving me nuts.

Yeah been in bed most of the morning just relaxing after yesterday. It's so nice out. Wish I could walk a nice distance, but I can't before I get stitches and sore feet.

xx


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> awwww at least hes home :happydance:
> 
> How will they know when the tear has healed up - will you only know by a scan
> 
> Everything I crochet goes on my fb page hun - I just sold two items on ebay :thumbup:

If I bleed brigh red I know it's not healed. But yeah I need a scan to know for sure what's going on in there. Your body can absorb the blood-very good- or form a clot- very bad. Those would be reasons for seeing no more spotting, though I did have some more Sunday morning. Just a tiny bit an only once. 

I will have to checkout fb more to see your creations!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Tina - how're you feeling today?
> 
> Pinky - that's brill! Nice little hobby there :D
> 
> Rooster - how're you feeling lovely?
> 
> Sarah - Hope you're more cheered up today. I bet Matts dad is looking down on little snooky for you :D
> 
> I ache today. Really overdid it with cleaning yesterday. Also, I think I've dropped? :shrug:

I would say! Babies getting ready :)


----------



## moter98

how is everyone?
DS went to a friend of ours that watches him from time to time. she is gonna watch him during the week through next week so i can do as much complete bed rest as possible. 
I am so bored! i used to think laying around with nothing to do would be so fun. well, the fun wears off after about 4 hours. I made 541 candy bags for my SIL and waiting for her to bring me more stuff to do. she said she has tags to put on the candy bags and then 1000 brochure bags to make. she just has to get them all made up and ready for me. i hope she hurries up lol! i could really use my crochet tote right now. kicking myself for donating it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Aw chick! it must be a horrid feeling through going from active hands on mum to having to literally sit around and do nothing! All worth it in the end ofc but time must really feel like its dragging!

How else are you filling your time?

Im just plodding along as usual :) Doc wants me in for a third beta draw tomorrow. Not from worry but because she said they want to take extra care because of my history. She said that ectopics can start rising normally but then slow down so this third draw will rule that out. Tbh i barely see the point since I have my scan on Friday but...oh well..time to get stabbed and bruised yet again!

x


----------



## moter98

it's very different, that's for sure. just been watching lots of tv, googling, reading books. hoping SIL brings me more stuff to do later today. really really helps to take my mind off things. 

that's good though that your dr is so thorough. i'm gonna work on my dr to do the same. i bet it's rising just fine. scan on friday already. exciting!


----------



## Faythe

Hope you're taking it easy!!


----------



## moter98

i am. 
hope you are too! must be getting really hard to move around now. just every position is uncomfortable isn't it?


----------



## Faythe

Very hard! Even basic chores are difficult


----------



## moter98

i remember just laying down i would breathe so heavy dh thought he was sleeping beside an obese person! and stairs, forget it.


----------



## Faythe

Haha stairs are a no go. Even walking is tough.


----------



## moter98

Lol! Just remember that you are almost there and you will again walk stairs and feel comfortable. You are so close faythe. Baby shrimpette will be here this month. Amazing


----------



## Faythe

24 days and counting :shock:


----------



## moter98

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## moter98

Can't wait to see baby pics


----------



## Pinky32

Tina, I know its boring sitting around but its just another part of the TTC journey. Its great that family, friends and neighbours are helping out - can we see a pic of the candy bags? what are they for?

Faythe - wow! Bump has def dropped. Im feeling for you in this weather, must be bad enough trying to get comfortable without this mini heat wave we're having

Sarah - those numbers will have rocketed upwards! Its great that your doc is looking after you even though your feeling like a pin cushion


----------



## sarahuk

And look like one lol. Arm still not healed the bruises from the last ones!!

Wow faythe thats come around sooooo fast!! 24 days is no time at all!!

x


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, sorry its been so long! Have been So unwell. Even being on my phone seems to make me dizzy. Going to the doc today. I'm in the uk at my family home, getting looked after. Have put on a tonne of weight just eating and lying around! Its horrible. 
Faythe how exciting! Not long now at all! Can't believe we have gone through the whole pregnancy with you! 
Sarah I'm glad everything is ok! 3rd time lucky :) 
Moter I hope your resting and looking after your self! Have a good feeling about you. 
Pinky, well done on the eBay sales! Amazing! Hope everything goes well with the surgery! God knows you deserve it. 
Xxxx


----------



## sarahuk

Happy 7wks Hun!!

Sorry to hear you havent been feeling so well :( Have they told you what it is that youve got?

:hugs: x


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Tina, I know its boring sitting around but its just another part of the TTC journey. Its great that family, friends and neighbours are helping out - can we see a pic of the candy bags? what are they for?
> 
> Faythe - wow! Bump has def dropped. Im feeling for you in this weather, must be bad enough trying to get comfortable without this mini heat wave we're having
> 
> Sarah - those numbers will have rocketed upwards! Its great that your doc is looking after you even though your feeling like a pin cushion

i will get through the bored part. no big deal. it's the stress and being scared every second of every day that gets to me. it wasn't like this at all with DS. not even when i found out about his foot. it's a whole different feeling when you are given a 50/50 survival chance this far along. i would have to deliver this baby at this point, possibly with his little heart still beating. breaks my heart. but, the cramping has stopped so i am hopeful that means the bleeding has stopped. trying to be optimistic and not think so much on what scary things could happen. my first goal is to get this tear healed and go from there. 

the pic above is a bunch of the candy bags i made. SIL is bringing me tags to put on them today or tomorrow. it is for her bridal shop. they have a wedding expo on sunday and will be handing them out to everyone that comes.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0693.jpg
File size: 60.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> And look like one lol. Arm still not healed the bruises from the last ones!!
> 
> Wow faythe thats come around sooooo fast!! 24 days is no time at all!!
> 
> x

i bruise so easy too with blood draws. i find the more skilled the lab person is the less i bruise. did you get results back yet?


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, sorry its been so long! Have been So unwell. Even being on my phone seems to make me dizzy. Going to the doc today. I'm in the uk at my family home, getting looked after. Have put on a tonne of weight just eating and lying around! Its horrible.
> Faythe how exciting! Not long now at all! Can't believe we have gone through the whole pregnancy with you!
> Sarah I'm glad everything is ok! 3rd time lucky :)
> Moter I hope your resting and looking after your self! Have a good feeling about you.
> Pinky, well done on the eBay sales! Amazing! Hope everything goes well with the surgery! God knows you deserve it.
> Xxxx

i had that dizziness too early on. be sure to mention to the dr though as it can mean low blood pressure. try to hang in there. this part will pass, i promise! once you get to second tri you will be able to get back to being more active. you can do this!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Tina, I know its boring sitting around but its just another part of the TTC journey. Its great that family, friends and neighbours are helping out - can we see a pic of the candy bags? what are they for?
> 
> Faythe - wow! Bump has def dropped. Im feeling for you in this weather, must be bad enough trying to get comfortable without this mini heat wave we're having
> 
> Sarah - those numbers will have rocketed upwards! Its great that your doc is looking after you even though your feeling like a pin cushion
> 
> i will get through the bored part. no big deal. it's the stress and being scared every second of every day that gets to me. it wasn't like this at all with DS. not even when i found out about his foot. it's a whole different feeling when you are given a 50/50 survival chance this far along. i would have to deliver this baby at this point, possibly with his little heart still beating. breaks my heart. but, the cramping has stopped so i am hopeful that means the bleeding has stopped. trying to be optimistic and not think so much on what scary things could happen. my first goal is to get this tear healed and go from there.
> 
> the pic above is a bunch of the candy bags i made. SIL is bringing me tags to put on them today or tomorrow. it is for her bridal shop. they have a wedding expo on sunday and will be handing them out to everyone that comes.Click to expand...

They look lovely hun! I wants!!!

I know it must be hard to really relax with all this going and that the 50/50 odds are probably playing around and around a fair bit too, its only natural. But...I think that you actually caught this tear early and there are positives to this situation : You caught it early, theres no more bleeding and cramping is easing. To me, it sounds like things are probably healing. I think they got you on bed rest at the right time, and when you put it all together I think its looking and sounding damn good for a full healing on that placenta! Your perseverance that you werent happy with the technicans analysis were right on...and because of that your doc found out what was going on, got you off your feet and on the road to recovery. Imagine if youd just taken the first docs words for it and just carried on as you were.

I think youre a strong lady Tina. And you also have a strong little boy with Aden. This Rainbow baby of yours is going to be no different. He comes from strong stock and is fighting right along with you :) He will be fine chick. You both will! xxxxx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> And look like one lol. Arm still not healed the bruises from the last ones!!
> 
> Wow faythe thats come around sooooo fast!! 24 days is no time at all!!
> 
> x
> 
> i bruise so easy too with blood draws. i find the more skilled the lab person is the less i bruise. did you get results back yet?Click to expand...

Over here, ive found the worst for doing bloods is the doctors..they are so useless cos they always leave it to the nurses to do! Last time a doctor took my bloods when the nurses couldnt get it, she went too deep and hit my nerve with the needle. My arm swung up and twatted her in the face  Was funny, she deserved it!! Though wasnt funny when I had random pins and needles in my arm for 6 months whilst the nerve healed 

No results till tomorrow :) But im not too worried about them, I think my numbers will still be doubling and that friday is the important day :) xx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Tina, I know its boring sitting around but its just another part of the TTC journey. Its great that family, friends and neighbours are helping out - can we see a pic of the candy bags? what are they for?
> 
> Faythe - wow! Bump has def dropped. Im feeling for you in this weather, must be bad enough trying to get comfortable without this mini heat wave we're having
> 
> Sarah - those numbers will have rocketed upwards! Its great that your doc is looking after you even though your feeling like a pin cushion
> 
> i will get through the bored part. no big deal. it's the stress and being scared every second of every day that gets to me. it wasn't like this at all with DS. not even when i found out about his foot. it's a whole different feeling when you are given a 50/50 survival chance this far along. i would have to deliver this baby at this point, possibly with his little heart still beating. breaks my heart. but, the cramping has stopped so i am hopeful that means the bleeding has stopped. trying to be optimistic and not think so much on what scary things could happen. my first goal is to get this tear healed and go from there.
> 
> the pic above is a bunch of the candy bags i made. SIL is bringing me tags to put on them today or tomorrow. it is for her bridal shop. they have a wedding expo on sunday and will be handing them out to everyone that comes.Click to expand...
> 
> They look lovely hun! I wants!!!
> 
> I know it must be hard to really relax with all this going and that the 50/50 odds are probably playing around and around a fair bit too, its only natural. But...I think that you actually caught this tear early and there are positives to this situation : You caught it early, theres no more bleeding and cramping is easing. To me, it sounds like things are probably healing. I think they got you on bed rest at the right time, and when you put it all together I think its looking and sounding damn good for a full healing on that placenta! Your perseverance that you werent happy with the technicans analysis were right on...and because of that your doc found out what was going on, got you off your feet and on the road to recovery. Imagine if youd just taken the first docs words for it and just carried on as you were.
> 
> I think youre a strong lady Tina. And you also have a strong little boy with Aden. This Rainbow baby of yours is going to be no different. He comes from strong stock and is fighting right along with you :) He will be fine chick. You both will! xxxxxClick to expand...

*tears* thank you! needed to hear that right now. i am of course hoping this heals. that's the first hurdle. then i am high risk for it happening again and preterm labor because of all the blood in uterus irritating it. the dr explained that 2nd tri bleeding worries him because most will have the baby early. he didn't give me happy ending stories...mean dr.....but i plan to take it very easy and do a lot of praying. 
it was the bright red blood that prompted me to hound the dr. you can't tell me that that is unexplained. give me a break! thankful for an answer cause the er gave me different instructions than the dr did after that 2nd scan. 2 more days till my dr appt and i am gonna throw a tantrum to get a scan next week!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> And look like one lol. Arm still not healed the bruises from the last ones!!
> 
> Wow faythe thats come around sooooo fast!! 24 days is no time at all!!
> 
> x
> 
> i bruise so easy too with blood draws. i find the more skilled the lab person is the less i bruise. did you get results back yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Over here, ive found the worst for doing bloods is the doctors..they are so useless cos they always leave it to the nurses to do! Last time a doctor took my bloods when the nurses couldnt get it, she went too deep and hit my nerve with the needle. My arm swung up and twatted her in the face  Was funny, she deserved it!! Though wasnt funny when I had random pins and needles in my arm for 6 months whilst the nerve healed
> 
> No results till tomorrow :) But im not too worried about them, I think my numbers will still be doubling and that friday is the important day :) xxClick to expand...

we have trained lab techs that do it here in the blood draw lab. some are much much better than other. like for my first big blood draw with DS, you know where they take like 6 vials, the tech was new and horrible! it was so painful, took forever, and i had a huge bruise for two months. this time, i had a great tech, he was so fast and i had no bruise, just the vein was more prominent.
boo, was hoping for results today. i'm impatient. :) i'm sure they are great though. and the scan is going to go perfectly.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Tina, I know its boring sitting around but its just another part of the TTC journey. Its great that family, friends and neighbours are helping out - can we see a pic of the candy bags? what are they for?
> 
> Faythe - wow! Bump has def dropped. Im feeling for you in this weather, must be bad enough trying to get comfortable without this mini heat wave we're having
> 
> Sarah - those numbers will have rocketed upwards! Its great that your doc is looking after you even though your feeling like a pin cushion
> 
> i will get through the bored part. no big deal. it's the stress and being scared every second of every day that gets to me. it wasn't like this at all with DS. not even when i found out about his foot. it's a whole different feeling when you are given a 50/50 survival chance this far along. i would have to deliver this baby at this point, possibly with his little heart still beating. breaks my heart. but, the cramping has stopped so i am hopeful that means the bleeding has stopped. trying to be optimistic and not think so much on what scary things could happen. my first goal is to get this tear healed and go from there.
> 
> the pic above is a bunch of the candy bags i made. SIL is bringing me tags to put on them today or tomorrow. it is for her bridal shop. they have a wedding expo on sunday and will be handing them out to everyone that comes.Click to expand...
> 
> They look lovely hun! I wants!!!
> 
> I know it must be hard to really relax with all this going and that the 50/50 odds are probably playing around and around a fair bit too, its only natural. But...I think that you actually caught this tear early and there are positives to this situation : You caught it early, theres no more bleeding and cramping is easing. To me, it sounds like things are probably healing. I think they got you on bed rest at the right time, and when you put it all together I think its looking and sounding damn good for a full healing on that placenta! Your perseverance that you werent happy with the technicans analysis were right on...and because of that your doc found out what was going on, got you off your feet and on the road to recovery. Imagine if youd just taken the first docs words for it and just carried on as you were.
> 
> I think youre a strong lady Tina. And you also have a strong little boy with Aden. This Rainbow baby of yours is going to be no different. He comes from strong stock and is fighting right along with you :) He will be fine chick. You both will! xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> *tears* thank you! needed to hear that right now. i am of course hoping this heals. that's the first hurdle. then i am high risk for it happening again and preterm labor because of all the blood in uterus irritating it. the dr explained that 2nd tri bleeding worries him because most will have the baby early. he didn't give me happy ending stories...mean dr.....but i plan to take it very easy and do a lot of praying.
> it was the bright red blood that prompted me to hound the dr. you can't tell me that that is unexplained. give me a break! thankful for an answer cause the er gave me different instructions than the dr did after that 2nd scan. 2 more days till my dr appt and i am gonna throw a tantrum to get a scan next week!Click to expand...

I think youll be doing the right thing by staming your legs and feets to get that early scan. Not just for peace of mind that things 1) arent worse 2) showing some improvement, but also because having the reassurance with the scan will promote a more positive outlook when you see your little boy waving away and that things havent got any worse. I think the doctors have not been very nice with how they have handled you and I can understand that emotionally it has really left you in limbo.

Ive always been a believer in a womans instinct is not often wrong. Your fast acting and disbelief in your first opinion has most likely been what has now saved this pregnancy :) You did a damn good job Tina.

As for the early labour, maybe Rainbow will come early, but even if he does come before his due date I am 1000000% sure that it will be at a time where he is fully capable of screaming his lungs out and pooping all over dad :D 

Way I see it...if this was going to end badly hun, and if the tear was not going to heal, I reckon you would have had a continuation of the bleeding and same symptoms. It sounds like the bed rest is really working and that baby is very happy tucked up in Mummy and has no intention of going any place else for a good few months yet!

I think youll feel better after this next scan I really do. Youve had a big shock with everything thats happened and youre being the nurting and protecting mummy by worrying. It doesnt mean theres any need too though. Youll have baby in your arms at the end of all this. 

xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> And look like one lol. Arm still not healed the bruises from the last ones!!
> 
> Wow faythe thats come around sooooo fast!! 24 days is no time at all!!
> 
> x
> 
> i bruise so easy too with blood draws. i find the more skilled the lab person is the less i bruise. did you get results back yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Over here, ive found the worst for doing bloods is the doctors..they are so useless cos they always leave it to the nurses to do! Last time a doctor took my bloods when the nurses couldnt get it, she went too deep and hit my nerve with the needle. My arm swung up and twatted her in the face  Was funny, she deserved it!! Though wasnt funny when I had random pins and needles in my arm for 6 months whilst the nerve healed
> 
> No results till tomorrow :) But im not too worried about them, I think my numbers will still be doubling and that friday is the important day :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> we have trained lab techs that do it here in the blood draw lab. some are much much better than other. like for my first big blood draw with DS, you know where they take like 6 vials, the tech was new and horrible! it was so painful, took forever, and i had a huge bruise for two months. this time, i had a great tech, he was so fast and i had no bruise, just the vein was more prominent.
> boo, was hoping for results today. i'm impatient. :) i'm sure they are great though. and the scan is going to go perfectly.Click to expand...

Two months?! Holy crap that must have been a screwdriver the tech was trying to use that time!!

Im impatient too but I figure if it was in the wrong place I probably would have had some similar symptoms to last time and I havent had any! I know ill only be 5+4 when I have the scan so only expecting to see the yolk sac but at this stage im very happy with that :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Btw Tina...should be proud of yourself for how youre handling all the extra stress thats on you right now. I know you went through some emotionally draining experiences to get to this Rainbow right here...but this one is for keeps chick. Dont let the worry take you too far under :hugs: :flower: xx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Tina, I know its boring sitting around but its just another part of the TTC journey. Its great that family, friends and neighbours are helping out - can we see a pic of the candy bags? what are they for?
> 
> Faythe - wow! Bump has def dropped. Im feeling for you in this weather, must be bad enough trying to get comfortable without this mini heat wave we're having
> 
> Sarah - those numbers will have rocketed upwards! Its great that your doc is looking after you even though your feeling like a pin cushion
> 
> i will get through the bored part. no big deal. it's the stress and being scared every second of every day that gets to me. it wasn't like this at all with DS. not even when i found out about his foot. it's a whole different feeling when you are given a 50/50 survival chance this far along. i would have to deliver this baby at this point, possibly with his little heart still beating. breaks my heart. but, the cramping has stopped so i am hopeful that means the bleeding has stopped. trying to be optimistic and not think so much on what scary things could happen. my first goal is to get this tear healed and go from there.
> 
> the pic above is a bunch of the candy bags i made. SIL is bringing me tags to put on them today or tomorrow. it is for her bridal shop. they have a wedding expo on sunday and will be handing them out to everyone that comes.Click to expand...
> 
> They look lovely hun! I wants!!!
> 
> I know it must be hard to really relax with all this going and that the 50/50 odds are probably playing around and around a fair bit too, its only natural. But...I think that you actually caught this tear early and there are positives to this situation : You caught it early, theres no more bleeding and cramping is easing. To me, it sounds like things are probably healing. I think they got you on bed rest at the right time, and when you put it all together I think its looking and sounding damn good for a full healing on that placenta! Your perseverance that you werent happy with the technicans analysis were right on...and because of that your doc found out what was going on, got you off your feet and on the road to recovery. Imagine if youd just taken the first docs words for it and just carried on as you were.
> 
> I think youre a strong lady Tina. And you also have a strong little boy with Aden. This Rainbow baby of yours is going to be no different. He comes from strong stock and is fighting right along with you :) He will be fine chick. You both will! xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> *tears* thank you! needed to hear that right now. i am of course hoping this heals. that's the first hurdle. then i am high risk for it happening again and preterm labor because of all the blood in uterus irritating it. the dr explained that 2nd tri bleeding worries him because most will have the baby early. he didn't give me happy ending stories...mean dr.....but i plan to take it very easy and do a lot of praying.
> it was the bright red blood that prompted me to hound the dr. you can't tell me that that is unexplained. give me a break! thankful for an answer cause the er gave me different instructions than the dr did after that 2nd scan. 2 more days till my dr appt and i am gonna throw a tantrum to get a scan next week!Click to expand...
> 
> I think youll be doing the right thing by staming your legs and feets to get that early scan. Not just for peace of mind that things 1) arent worse 2) showing some improvement, but also because having the reassurance with the scan will promote a more positive outlook when you see your little boy waving away and that things havent got any worse. I think the doctors have not been very nice with how they have handled you and I can understand that emotionally it has really left you in limbo.
> 
> Ive always been a believer in a womans instinct is not often wrong. Your fast acting and disbelief in your first opinion has most likely been what has now saved this pregnancy :) You did a damn good job Tina.
> 
> As for the early labour, maybe Rainbow will come early, but even if he does come before his due date I am 1000000% sure that it will be at a time where he is fully capable of screaming his lungs out and pooping all over dad :D
> 
> Way I see it...if this was going to end badly hun, and if the tear was not going to heal, I reckon you would have had a continuation of the bleeding and same symptoms. It sounds like the bed rest is really working and that baby is very happy tucked up in Mummy and has no intention of going any place else for a good few months yet!
> 
> I think youll feel better after this next scan I really do. Youve had a big shock with everything thats happened and youre being the nurting and protecting mummy by worrying. It doesnt mean theres any need too though. Youll have baby in your arms at the end of all this.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

haha! that gave me a good laugh!
the no bleeding isn't an indication of what's going on in there. bright red bleeding would mean for sure active bleeding. but no bleeding can either mean it's now formed a clot-bad-, it's pooled in there-bad, or it's reasborbed-good! only way to know which it is is from a scan. which i damn well better get! i don't think i will be going back to work at all. i would feel like i have the best chance if i stay home and literally go nowhere until this baby is here. i am a part of my cousin's wedding at the end of this month and will have to tell her i cannot make it. :cry: hate to miss it and feel terrible about it, but it's a weekend event and an hour and a half away. 
on a happy note, i swear i can feel my baby boy kicking me! it feels like little flutters or painless muscle spasms.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> And look like one lol. Arm still not healed the bruises from the last ones!!
> 
> Wow faythe thats come around sooooo fast!! 24 days is no time at all!!
> 
> x
> 
> i bruise so easy too with blood draws. i find the more skilled the lab person is the less i bruise. did you get results back yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Over here, ive found the worst for doing bloods is the doctors..they are so useless cos they always leave it to the nurses to do! Last time a doctor took my bloods when the nurses couldnt get it, she went too deep and hit my nerve with the needle. My arm swung up and twatted her in the face  Was funny, she deserved it!! Though wasnt funny when I had random pins and needles in my arm for 6 months whilst the nerve healed
> 
> No results till tomorrow :) But im not too worried about them, I think my numbers will still be doubling and that friday is the important day :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> we have trained lab techs that do it here in the blood draw lab. some are much much better than other. like for my first big blood draw with DS, you know where they take like 6 vials, the tech was new and horrible! it was so painful, took forever, and i had a huge bruise for two months. this time, i had a great tech, he was so fast and i had no bruise, just the vein was more prominent.
> boo, was hoping for results today. i'm impatient. :) i'm sure they are great though. and the scan is going to go perfectly.Click to expand...
> 
> Two months?! Holy crap that must have been a screwdriver the tech was trying to use that time!!
> 
> Im impatient too but I figure if it was in the wrong place I probably would have had some similar symptoms to last time and I havent had any! I know ill only be 5+4 when I have the scan so only expecting to see the yolk sac but at this stage im very happy with that :) xClick to expand...

longest blood draw of my life lol! i almost passed out. 

can't wait for that scan pic :happydance:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Btw Tina...should be proud of yourself for how youre handling all the extra stress thats on you right now. I know you went through some emotionally draining experiences to get to this Rainbow right here...but this one is for keeps chick. Dont let the worry take you too far under :hugs: :flower: xx

thanks! i have to admit i had a big pity party for myself last week. ranting on how it wasn't fair that it took a year and two losses to get pregnant and then this happens. it's not fair,yada yada yada. but, it really has made me look at life itself differently. i appreciate ds SO much more and every little thing he does i cherish. i am in awe how i had him so easily, clubfoot and all.


----------



## rooster100

Moter im just sure that resting will make Things better, I still have a good feeling about you! How exciting about feeling the kicking!! He is showing you that he is ok and there to stay! You must be showing a good bit now? Xx


----------



## moter98

Thanks I hope your good feeling is right. It is pretty cool to feel that kicking. Yeah I would say I finally look pregnant, though I do know some non pregnant women that look like i do right now lol.

My SIL, the one with the triplets is on hospital bedrest right now. She is 26 weeks with short cervix and contractions. They have given her the steroids for baby lung development and that's all I know. I've talked to her by text just now so I think she is stable now. I didn't want to ask for fear it would upset her.


----------



## rooster100

Oh god praying for her little babies to be ok! The poor girl. What a worry for you, 
Do you have a pic of the bump? 
I went to my doc in the uk today and I'm seeing a midwife on weds next week (would be waiting til the end of oct to see one in Ireland!) 
I'm feeling a bit better now which worries me! It's a no win situation! I hate being ill but I panic about feeling well! Xx


----------



## moter98

here's my bump and just a random pic of DS cause he's so cute
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0695.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0690.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Oh god praying for her little babies to be ok! The poor girl. What a worry for you,
> Do you have a pic of the bump?
> I went to my doc in the uk today and I'm seeing a midwife on weds next week (would be waiting til the end of oct to see one in Ireland!)
> I'm feeling a bit better now which worries me! It's a no win situation! I hate being ill but I panic about feeling well! Xx

glad you get a dr appt sooner! i panicked too on the days i didn't feel well. but don't worry, it will come back, haha


----------



## rooster100

Your bump is So cute and yr little boy Is too! What a lucky DH you have x


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> And look like one lol. Arm still not healed the bruises from the last ones!!
> 
> Wow faythe thats come around sooooo fast!! 24 days is no time at all!!
> 
> x

i now insist that they take it from my hand as its soooo much less painful, quicker and i dont bruise at all there


----------



## Pinky32

awww the candy bags are lovely xx

what a cute bump and you know i think aden is the cutest of cute

everything will be fine, just keep resting


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Tina, I know its boring sitting around but its just another part of the TTC journey. Its great that family, friends and neighbours are helping out - can we see a pic of the candy bags? what are they for?
> 
> Faythe - wow! Bump has def dropped. Im feeling for you in this weather, must be bad enough trying to get comfortable without this mini heat wave we're having
> 
> Sarah - those numbers will have rocketed upwards! Its great that your doc is looking after you even though your feeling like a pin cushion
> 
> i will get through the bored part. no big deal. it's the stress and being scared every second of every day that gets to me. it wasn't like this at all with DS. not even when i found out about his foot. it's a whole different feeling when you are given a 50/50 survival chance this far along. i would have to deliver this baby at this point, possibly with his little heart still beating. breaks my heart. but, the cramping has stopped so i am hopeful that means the bleeding has stopped. trying to be optimistic and not think so much on what scary things could happen. my first goal is to get this tear healed and go from there.
> 
> the pic above is a bunch of the candy bags i made. SIL is bringing me tags to put on them today or tomorrow. it is for her bridal shop. they have a wedding expo on sunday and will be handing them out to everyone that comes.Click to expand...
> 
> They look lovely hun! I wants!!!
> 
> I know it must be hard to really relax with all this going and that the 50/50 odds are probably playing around and around a fair bit too, its only natural. But...I think that you actually caught this tear early and there are positives to this situation : You caught it early, theres no more bleeding and cramping is easing. To me, it sounds like things are probably healing. I think they got you on bed rest at the right time, and when you put it all together I think its looking and sounding damn good for a full healing on that placenta! Your perseverance that you werent happy with the technicans analysis were right on...and because of that your doc found out what was going on, got you off your feet and on the road to recovery. Imagine if youd just taken the first docs words for it and just carried on as you were.
> 
> I think youre a strong lady Tina. And you also have a strong little boy with Aden. This Rainbow baby of yours is going to be no different. He comes from strong stock and is fighting right along with you :) He will be fine chick. You both will! xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> *tears* thank you! needed to hear that right now. i am of course hoping this heals. that's the first hurdle. then i am high risk for it happening again and preterm labor because of all the blood in uterus irritating it. the dr explained that 2nd tri bleeding worries him because most will have the baby early. he didn't give me happy ending stories...mean dr.....but i plan to take it very easy and do a lot of praying.
> it was the bright red blood that prompted me to hound the dr. you can't tell me that that is unexplained. give me a break! thankful for an answer cause the er gave me different instructions than the dr did after that 2nd scan. 2 more days till my dr appt and i am gonna throw a tantrum to get a scan next week!Click to expand...
> 
> I think youll be doing the right thing by staming your legs and feets to get that early scan. Not just for peace of mind that things 1) arent worse 2) showing some improvement, but also because having the reassurance with the scan will promote a more positive outlook when you see your little boy waving away and that things havent got any worse. I think the doctors have not been very nice with how they have handled you and I can understand that emotionally it has really left you in limbo.
> 
> Ive always been a believer in a womans instinct is not often wrong. Your fast acting and disbelief in your first opinion has most likely been what has now saved this pregnancy :) You did a damn good job Tina.
> 
> As for the early labour, maybe Rainbow will come early, but even if he does come before his due date I am 1000000% sure that it will be at a time where he is fully capable of screaming his lungs out and pooping all over dad :D
> 
> Way I see it...if this was going to end badly hun, and if the tear was not going to heal, I reckon you would have had a continuation of the bleeding and same symptoms. It sounds like the bed rest is really working and that baby is very happy tucked up in Mummy and has no intention of going any place else for a good few months yet!
> 
> I think youll feel better after this next scan I really do. Youve had a big shock with everything thats happened and youre being the nurting and protecting mummy by worrying. It doesnt mean theres any need too though. Youll have baby in your arms at the end of all this.
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> haha! that gave me a good laugh!
> the no bleeding isn't an indication of what's going on in there. bright red bleeding would mean for sure active bleeding. but no bleeding can either mean it's now formed a clot-bad-, it's pooled in there-bad, or it's reasborbed-good! only way to know which it is is from a scan. which i damn well better get! i don't think i will be going back to work at all. i would feel like i have the best chance if i stay home and literally go nowhere until this baby is here. i am a part of my cousin's wedding at the end of this month and will have to tell her i cannot make it. :cry: hate to miss it and feel terrible about it, but it's a weekend event and an hour and a half away.
> on a happy note, i swear i can feel my baby boy kicking me! it feels like little flutters or painless muscle spasms.Click to expand...

Tina thats fantastic news that you can feel him kicking you now!! That must be such a wonderful feeling :) Aww.. :cloud9: See..hes letting you know hes fine and dandy in there!

Youll get the scan. I dont see why they would deny you when youre in a position of extreme stress and/or anxiety. 

I think when youve had something like this come about, its understandable about deciding to take it easy for the remainder of the pregnancy. To be completely honest, I think I would be doing the same. And Im sure everyone will understand that you are doing the absolute most you can to nurture your special cargo :) xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Btw Tina...should be proud of yourself for how youre handling all the extra stress thats on you right now. I know you went through some emotionally draining experiences to get to this Rainbow right here...but this one is for keeps chick. Dont let the worry take you too far under :hugs: :flower: xx
> 
> thanks! i have to admit i had a big pity party for myself last week. ranting on how it wasn't fair that it took a year and two losses to get pregnant and then this happens. it's not fair,yada yada yada. but, it really has made me look at life itself differently. i appreciate ds SO much more and every little thing he does i cherish. i am in awe how i had him so easily, clubfoot and all.Click to expand...

And hes a credit to you Tina. Hes a real little cutie!

Who wouldnt have a pity party? You had a scare, were fobbed off by people you put your trust in, then got given unsettling news. I think id be more worried if you didnt go on a downer about wht was going on!

I think its important too anyway. If you dont let out the worries and the fears they are only going to fester inside of you and then youre only going to make yourself sick. Sometimes it takes us to hit bottom emotionally to find the strenth and determination to look back up and say "nope...im fighting this!!!". And it seems to me that youre handling this situation incredibly. Youre doing all that you need too to help the physical aspect heal and youre being a very strong lady :hugs: x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Thanks I hope your good feeling is right. It is pretty cool to feel that kicking. Yeah I would say I finally look pregnant, though I do know some non pregnant women that look like i do right now lol.
> 
> My SIL, the one with the triplets is on hospital bedrest right now. She is 26 weeks with short cervix and contractions. They have given her the steroids for baby lung development and that's all I know. I've talked to her by text just now so I think she is stable now. I didn't want to ask for fear it would upset her.

Oh my :( She must be very stressed right now. I hope that when you next get an update that they have managed to stop the labour from progressing. x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> here's my bump and just a random pic of DS cause he's so cute

Bless him he is soooo darn cute!!! You have a little heartbreaker in the making there hun! The town better lock up their daughters!!

Yep youre definitely starting to show now! Such a cute bump forming Tina :D x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> And look like one lol. Arm still not healed the bruises from the last ones!!
> 
> Wow faythe thats come around sooooo fast!! 24 days is no time at all!!
> 
> x
> 
> i now insist that they take it from my hand as its soooo much less painful, quicker and i dont bruise at all thereClick to expand...

Problem is ive had it taken so many times from my hands now that i have permanent scars on the vein so its harder for them to get blood out there too now lol.


----------



## sarahuk

Beta level 3696. Level aimed for based on last hcg: 2360ish. Happy times!!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Your bump is So cute and yr little boy Is too! What a lucky DH you have x

Aww, thanks :)


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> awww the candy bags are lovely xx
> 
> what a cute bump and you know i think aden is the cutest of cute
> 
> everything will be fine, just keep resting

Thank you :) that's what I keep trying to tell myself now. And I've banned myself from google. Scaring me too much. See the dr tomorrow and will demand an ultrasound for next week. This waiting is driving me mad.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Tina, I know its boring sitting around but its just another part of the TTC journey. Its great that family, friends and neighbours are helping out - can we see a pic of the candy bags? what are they for?
> 
> Faythe - wow! Bump has def dropped. Im feeling for you in this weather, must be bad enough trying to get comfortable without this mini heat wave we're having
> 
> Sarah - those numbers will have rocketed upwards! Its great that your doc is looking after you even though your feeling like a pin cushion
> 
> i will get through the bored part. no big deal. it's the stress and being scared every second of every day that gets to me. it wasn't like this at all with DS. not even when i found out about his foot. it's a whole different feeling when you are given a 50/50 survival chance this far along. i would have to deliver this baby at this point, possibly with his little heart still beating. breaks my heart. but, the cramping has stopped so i am hopeful that means the bleeding has stopped. trying to be optimistic and not think so much on what scary things could happen. my first goal is to get this tear healed and go from there.
> 
> the pic above is a bunch of the candy bags i made. SIL is bringing me tags to put on them today or tomorrow. it is for her bridal shop. they have a wedding expo on sunday and will be handing them out to everyone that comes.Click to expand...
> 
> They look lovely hun! I wants!!!
> 
> I know it must be hard to really relax with all this going and that the 50/50 odds are probably playing around and around a fair bit too, its only natural. But...I think that you actually caught this tear early and there are positives to this situation : You caught it early, theres no more bleeding and cramping is easing. To me, it sounds like things are probably healing. I think they got you on bed rest at the right time, and when you put it all together I think its looking and sounding damn good for a full healing on that placenta! Your perseverance that you werent happy with the technicans analysis were right on...and because of that your doc found out what was going on, got you off your feet and on the road to recovery. Imagine if youd just taken the first docs words for it and just carried on as you were.
> 
> I think youre a strong lady Tina. And you also have a strong little boy with Aden. This Rainbow baby of yours is going to be no different. He comes from strong stock and is fighting right along with you :) He will be fine chick. You both will! xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> *tears* thank you! needed to hear that right now. i am of course hoping this heals. that's the first hurdle. then i am high risk for it happening again and preterm labor because of all the blood in uterus irritating it. the dr explained that 2nd tri bleeding worries him because most will have the baby early. he didn't give me happy ending stories...mean dr.....but i plan to take it very easy and do a lot of praying.
> it was the bright red blood that prompted me to hound the dr. you can't tell me that that is unexplained. give me a break! thankful for an answer cause the er gave me different instructions than the dr did after that 2nd scan. 2 more days till my dr appt and i am gonna throw a tantrum to get a scan next week!Click to expand...
> 
> I think youll be doing the right thing by staming your legs and feets to get that early scan. Not just for peace of mind that things 1) arent worse 2) showing some improvement, but also because having the reassurance with the scan will promote a more positive outlook when you see your little boy waving away and that things havent got any worse. I think the doctors have not been very nice with how they have handled you and I can understand that emotionally it has really left you in limbo.
> 
> Ive always been a believer in a womans instinct is not often wrong. Your fast acting and disbelief in your first opinion has most likely been what has now saved this pregnancy :) You did a damn good job Tina.
> 
> As for the early labour, maybe Rainbow will come early, but even if he does come before his due date I am 1000000% sure that it will be at a time where he is fully capable of screaming his lungs out and pooping all over dad :D
> 
> Way I see it...if this was going to end badly hun, and if the tear was not going to heal, I reckon you would have had a continuation of the bleeding and same symptoms. It sounds like the bed rest is really working and that baby is very happy tucked up in Mummy and has no intention of going any place else for a good few months yet!
> 
> I think youll feel better after this next scan I really do. Youve had a big shock with everything thats happened and youre being the nurting and protecting mummy by worrying. It doesnt mean theres any need too though. Youll have baby in your arms at the end of all this.
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> haha! that gave me a good laugh!
> the no bleeding isn't an indication of what's going on in there. bright red bleeding would mean for sure active bleeding. but no bleeding can either mean it's now formed a clot-bad-, it's pooled in there-bad, or it's reasborbed-good! only way to know which it is is from a scan. which i damn well better get! i don't think i will be going back to work at all. i would feel like i have the best chance if i stay home and literally go nowhere until this baby is here. i am a part of my cousin's wedding at the end of this month and will have to tell her i cannot make it. :cry: hate to miss it and feel terrible about it, but it's a weekend event and an hour and a half away.
> on a happy note, i swear i can feel my baby boy kicking me! it feels like little flutters or painless muscle spasms.Click to expand...
> 
> Tina thats fantastic news that you can feel him kicking you now!! That must be such a wonderful feeling :) Aww.. :cloud9: See..hes letting you know hes fine and dandy in there!
> 
> Youll get the scan. I dont see why they would deny you when youre in a position of extreme stress and/or anxiety.
> 
> I think when youve had something like this come about, its understandable about deciding to take it easy for the remainder of the pregnancy. To be completely honest, I think I would be doing the same. And Im sure everyone will understand that you are doing the absolute most you can to nurture your special cargo :) xxClick to expand...

His kicks even woke me up this morning! I was surprised how strongly I felt them for this early on. Hmmm, maybe he's telling me to wake up and feed him already lol!
Yeah, I talked to a friend that works at my clinic and she thinks he will give me the scan so hope she's right. I had to call my cousin and tell her I won't be able to make her wedding. It sucks, but she understands and hopefully I will get to see lots of pictures of the dress and the decorations. I always love to go to weddings to see what the bride wears an how they decorated. Oooo, he just kicked me again!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Btw Tina...should be proud of yourself for how youre handling all the extra stress thats on you right now. I know you went through some emotionally draining experiences to get to this Rainbow right here...but this one is for keeps chick. Dont let the worry take you too far under :hugs: :flower: xx
> 
> thanks! i have to admit i had a big pity party for myself last week. ranting on how it wasn't fair that it took a year and two losses to get pregnant and then this happens. it's not fair,yada yada yada. but, it really has made me look at life itself differently. i appreciate ds SO much more and every little thing he does i cherish. i am in awe how i had him so easily, clubfoot and all.Click to expand...
> 
> And hes a credit to you Tina. Hes a real little cutie!
> 
> Who wouldnt have a pity party? You had a scare, were fobbed off by people you put your trust in, then got given unsettling news. I think id be more worried if you didnt go on a downer about wht was going on!
> 
> I think its important too anyway. If you dont let out the worries and the fears they are only going to fester inside of you and then youre only going to make yourself sick. Sometimes it takes us to hit bottom emotionally to find the strenth and determination to look back up and say "nope...im fighting this!!!". And it seems to me that youre handling this situation incredibly. Youre doing all that you need too to help the physical aspect heal and youre being a very strong lady :hugs: xClick to expand...

Thank you so much for the kind words and support!
Thanks to all you girls for being here for me!!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks I hope your good feeling is right. It is pretty cool to feel that kicking. Yeah I would say I finally look pregnant, though I do know some non pregnant women that look like i do right now lol.
> 
> My SIL, the one with the triplets is on hospital bedrest right now. She is 26 weeks with short cervix and contractions. They have given her the steroids for baby lung development and that's all I know. I've talked to her by text just now so I think she is stable now. I didn't want to ask for fear it would upset her.
> 
> Oh my :( She must be very stressed right now. I hope that when you next get an update that they have managed to stop the labour from progressing. xClick to expand...

as of now she is doing ok and hoping to make it to 32 weeks. she will be on HBR until baby comes now. that would be very hard. my friend told me that you can't even roll over on your own there. they have 2 nurses come and flip you every hour or so. not even sure she can get up to use the bathroom!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> here's my bump and just a random pic of DS cause he's so cute
> 
> Bless him he is soooo darn cute!!! You have a little heartbreaker in the making there hun! The town better lock up their daughters!!
> 
> Yep youre definitely starting to show now! Such a cute bump forming Tina :D xClick to expand...

haha! he already has a little girlfriend and she's older. :flower:

it's tiny yet but it's there!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Beta level 3696. Level aimed for based on last hcg: 2360ish. Happy times!!

:headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
that is GREAT news. so happy for you. and scan tomorrow, yayyyyyyy


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> awww the candy bags are lovely xx
> 
> what a cute bump and you know i think aden is the cutest of cute
> 
> everything will be fine, just keep resting
> 
> Thank you :) that's what I keep trying to tell myself now. And I've banned myself from google. Scaring me too much. See the dr tomorrow and will demand an ultrasound for next week. This waiting is driving me mad.Click to expand...

I think dr google is more trouble than its worth lol...i scared myself silly every time ive used it. This time tomorrow youll have seen the doc and have an appointment for US! xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Btw Tina...should be proud of yourself for how youre handling all the extra stress thats on you right now. I know you went through some emotionally draining experiences to get to this Rainbow right here...but this one is for keeps chick. Dont let the worry take you too far under :hugs: :flower: xx
> 
> thanks! i have to admit i had a big pity party for myself last week. ranting on how it wasn't fair that it took a year and two losses to get pregnant and then this happens. it's not fair,yada yada yada. but, it really has made me look at life itself differently. i appreciate ds SO much more and every little thing he does i cherish. i am in awe how i had him so easily, clubfoot and all.Click to expand...
> 
> And hes a credit to you Tina. Hes a real little cutie!
> 
> Who wouldnt have a pity party? You had a scare, were fobbed off by people you put your trust in, then got given unsettling news. I think id be more worried if you didnt go on a downer about wht was going on!
> 
> I think its important too anyway. If you dont let out the worries and the fears they are only going to fester inside of you and then youre only going to make yourself sick. Sometimes it takes us to hit bottom emotionally to find the strenth and determination to look back up and say "nope...im fighting this!!!". And it seems to me that youre handling this situation incredibly. Youre doing all that you need too to help the physical aspect heal and youre being a very strong lady :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for the kind words and support!
> Thanks to all you girls for being here for me!!Click to expand...

What kind of friends would we be if we werent here for you :) Youve always been there for us too when weve needed it. You know we all give you our support and encouragement chick always.

I know theres no magic words we can say to take the stress and worry away...but we will be holding your hand every step of the way. 

YAY for him kicking you even more! See...hes clearly still getting what he needs from his placenta and you because hes still growing and developing! All good signs :) Plus hes probably working hard at kicking you atm to remind you not to lose faith in him! x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks I hope your good feeling is right. It is pretty cool to feel that kicking. Yeah I would say I finally look pregnant, though I do know some non pregnant women that look like i do right now lol.
> 
> My SIL, the one with the triplets is on hospital bedrest right now. She is 26 weeks with short cervix and contractions. They have given her the steroids for baby lung development and that's all I know. I've talked to her by text just now so I think she is stable now. I didn't want to ask for fear it would upset her.
> 
> Oh my :( She must be very stressed right now. I hope that when you next get an update that they have managed to stop the labour from progressing. xClick to expand...
> 
> as of now she is doing ok and hoping to make it to 32 weeks. she will be on HBR until baby comes now. that would be very hard. my friend told me that you can't even roll over on your own there. they have 2 nurses come and flip you every hour or so. not even sure she can get up to use the bathroom!Click to expand...

Oh my! 6wks of that...i reckon the time is really going to drag for her :( Its good that they managed to get things under control though. x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> here's my bump and just a random pic of DS cause he's so cute
> 
> Bless him he is soooo darn cute!!! You have a little heartbreaker in the making there hun! The town better lock up their daughters!!
> 
> Yep youre definitely starting to show now! Such a cute bump forming Tina :D xClick to expand...
> 
> haha! he already has a little girlfriend and she's older. :flower:
> 
> it's tiny yet but it's there!Click to expand...

Looks like the perfect size to rest your hand over to me, and to feel those little nudges when hes saying "hello mum!!".

LOL Aden is a smooth worker...older women too! Imagine how hes going to be as a teenager lol..there will be a line of girls at your front door :)


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Beta level 3696. Level aimed for based on last hcg: 2360ish. Happy times!!
> 
> :headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> that is GREAT news. so happy for you. and scan tomorrow, yayyyyyyyClick to expand...

Thanks hun! Yep this last draw has made me believe that it -must- be in the right spot :) x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> awww the candy bags are lovely xx
> 
> what a cute bump and you know i think aden is the cutest of cute
> 
> everything will be fine, just keep resting
> 
> Thank you :) that's what I keep trying to tell myself now. And I've banned myself from google. Scaring me too much. See the dr tomorrow and will demand an ultrasound for next week. This waiting is driving me mad.Click to expand...
> 
> I think dr google is more trouble than its worth lol...i scared myself silly every time ive used it. This time tomorrow youll have seen the doc and have an appointment for US! xxClick to expand...

Yeah me too. 
I hope so! One way or another I will get that scan. :)


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Btw Tina...should be proud of yourself for how youre handling all the extra stress thats on you right now. I know you went through some emotionally draining experiences to get to this Rainbow right here...but this one is for keeps chick. Dont let the worry take you too far under :hugs: :flower: xx
> 
> thanks! i have to admit i had a big pity party for myself last week. ranting on how it wasn't fair that it took a year and two losses to get pregnant and then this happens. it's not fair,yada yada yada. but, it really has made me look at life itself differently. i appreciate ds SO much more and every little thing he does i cherish. i am in awe how i had him so easily, clubfoot and all.Click to expand...
> 
> And hes a credit to you Tina. Hes a real little cutie!
> 
> Who wouldnt have a pity party? You had a scare, were fobbed off by people you put your trust in, then got given unsettling news. I think id be more worried if you didnt go on a downer about wht was going on!
> 
> I think its important too anyway. If you dont let out the worries and the fears they are only going to fester inside of you and then youre only going to make yourself sick. Sometimes it takes us to hit bottom emotionally to find the strenth and determination to look back up and say "nope...im fighting this!!!". And it seems to me that youre handling this situation incredibly. Youre doing all that you need too to help the physical aspect heal and youre being a very strong lady :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for the kind words and support!
> Thanks to all you girls for being here for me!!Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of friends would we be if we werent here for you :) Youve always been there for us too when weve needed it. You know we all give you our support and encouragement chick always.
> 
> I know theres no magic words we can say to take the stress and worry away...but we will be holding your hand every step of the way.
> 
> YAY for him kicking you even more! See...hes clearly still getting what he needs from his placenta and you because hes still growing and developing! All good signs :) Plus hes probably working hard at kicking you atm to remind you not to lose faith in him! xClick to expand...

 *more tears* aw, thanks. Haha! I hope to be kicked for many weeks to come :)


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> here's my bump and just a random pic of DS cause he's so cute
> 
> Bless him he is soooo darn cute!!! You have a little heartbreaker in the making there hun! The town better lock up their daughters!!
> 
> Yep youre definitely starting to show now! Such a cute bump forming Tina :D xClick to expand...
> 
> haha! he already has a little girlfriend and she's older. :flower:
> 
> it's tiny yet but it's there!Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like the perfect size to rest your hand over to me, and to feel those little nudges when hes saying "hello mum!!".
> 
> LOL Aden is a smooth worker...older women too! Imagine how hes going to be as a teenager lol..there will be a line of girls at your front door :)Click to expand...

Oh lord help me, lol! Gonna have to teach my baby how to treat a woman


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Beta level 3696. Level aimed for based on last hcg: 2360ish. Happy times!!
> 
> :headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> that is GREAT news. so happy for you. and scan tomorrow, yayyyyyyyClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun! Yep this last draw has made me believe that it -must- be in the right spot :) xClick to expand...

It's gotta be. Those are perfect numbers. All is as it should be


----------



## rooster100

Moter we are always here for you! Our little American pal! I feel like the lot of us have been through such an emotional time in our lives together. I feel like I have shared more of the ups and downs of TTC with all of you more then my closest friends at home. And soon we will have the first baby of our lovely thread! Xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Moter we are always here for you! Our little American pal! I feel like the lot of us have been through such an emotional time in our lives together. I feel like I have shared more of the ups and downs of TTC with all of you more then my closest friends at home. And soon we will have the first baby of our lovely thread! Xx

Haha that's right. I'm the only American here. No way would I talk about half of what I talked about here with my friends or family lol! Like trying to tell pinky how to find your cp, bwahhahahaha! Could you imagine sitting around talking about that with girlfriends! Would be a riot


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> awww the candy bags are lovely xx
> 
> what a cute bump and you know i think aden is the cutest of cute
> 
> everything will be fine, just keep resting
> 
> Thank you :) that's what I keep trying to tell myself now. And I've banned myself from google. Scaring me too much. See the dr tomorrow and will demand an ultrasound for next week. This waiting is driving me mad.Click to expand...
> 
> I think dr google is more trouble than its worth lol...i scared myself silly every time ive used it. This time tomorrow youll have seen the doc and have an appointment for US! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah me too.
> I hope so! One way or another I will get that scan. :)Click to expand...

~Who can deny a pregnant lady! Plus...theres always the trusty good old tears route. Men just cant handle the tears, will work a treat!

x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Btw Tina...should be proud of yourself for how youre handling all the extra stress thats on you right now. I know you went through some emotionally draining experiences to get to this Rainbow right here...but this one is for keeps chick. Dont let the worry take you too far under :hugs: :flower: xx
> 
> thanks! i have to admit i had a big pity party for myself last week. ranting on how it wasn't fair that it took a year and two losses to get pregnant and then this happens. it's not fair,yada yada yada. but, it really has made me look at life itself differently. i appreciate ds SO much more and every little thing he does i cherish. i am in awe how i had him so easily, clubfoot and all.Click to expand...
> 
> And hes a credit to you Tina. Hes a real little cutie!
> 
> Who wouldnt have a pity party? You had a scare, were fobbed off by people you put your trust in, then got given unsettling news. I think id be more worried if you didnt go on a downer about wht was going on!
> 
> I think its important too anyway. If you dont let out the worries and the fears they are only going to fester inside of you and then youre only going to make yourself sick. Sometimes it takes us to hit bottom emotionally to find the strenth and determination to look back up and say "nope...im fighting this!!!". And it seems to me that youre handling this situation incredibly. Youre doing all that you need too to help the physical aspect heal and youre being a very strong lady :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for the kind words and support!
> Thanks to all you girls for being here for me!!Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of friends would we be if we werent here for you :) Youve always been there for us too when weve needed it. You know we all give you our support and encouragement chick always.
> 
> I know theres no magic words we can say to take the stress and worry away...but we will be holding your hand every step of the way.
> 
> YAY for him kicking you even more! See...hes clearly still getting what he needs from his placenta and you because hes still growing and developing! All good signs :) Plus hes probably working hard at kicking you atm to remind you not to lose faith in him! xClick to expand...
> 
> *more tears* aw, thanks. Haha! I hope to be kicked for many weeks to come :)Click to expand...

You will! Youll be there, giving birth, and ill be just hitting the third trimester! 

I see lots of good around here hun. Faythe is going to give birth soon..youll be there in no time, me and rach will be complaining about backache and pinky will be rubbing her rainbow bump just a few weeks behind us! xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> here's my bump and just a random pic of DS cause he's so cute
> 
> Bless him he is soooo darn cute!!! You have a little heartbreaker in the making there hun! The town better lock up their daughters!!
> 
> Yep youre definitely starting to show now! Such a cute bump forming Tina :D xClick to expand...
> 
> haha! he already has a little girlfriend and she's older. :flower:
> 
> it's tiny yet but it's there!Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like the perfect size to rest your hand over to me, and to feel those little nudges when hes saying "hello mum!!".
> 
> LOL Aden is a smooth worker...older women too! Imagine how hes going to be as a teenager lol..there will be a line of girls at your front door :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh lord help me, lol! Gonna have to teach my baby how to treat a womanClick to expand...

Lol no door slamming in his ladies faces! I reckon hes going to be a proper little gentlemen actually!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Moter we are always here for you! Our little American pal! I feel like the lot of us have been through such an emotional time in our lives together. I feel like I have shared more of the ups and downs of TTC with all of you more then my closest friends at home. And soon we will have the first baby of our lovely thread! Xx

First of many!

Its defo a rollercoaster this journey. I cant wait till every single one of us has our baby in our arms....wait, i need to reprase...cos pinky is gunna have two! xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Moter we are always here for you! Our little American pal! I feel like the lot of us have been through such an emotional time in our lives together. I feel like I have shared more of the ups and downs of TTC with all of you more then my closest friends at home. And soon we will have the first baby of our lovely thread! Xx
> 
> Haha that's right. I'm the only American here. No way would I talk about half of what I talked about here with my friends or family lol! Like trying to tell pinky how to find your cp, bwahhahahaha! Could you imagine sitting around talking about that with girlfriends! Would be a riotClick to expand...

Haha omg, I remember when we used to have those conversations lol...and remember pinky telling us about her nails being so long too at the time...gave me goosies!!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> awww the candy bags are lovely xx
> 
> what a cute bump and you know i think aden is the cutest of cute
> 
> everything will be fine, just keep resting
> 
> Thank you :) that's what I keep trying to tell myself now. And I've banned myself from google. Scaring me too much. See the dr tomorrow and will demand an ultrasound for next week. This waiting is driving me mad.Click to expand...
> 
> I think dr google is more trouble than its worth lol...i scared myself silly every time ive used it. This time tomorrow youll have seen the doc and have an appointment for US! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah me too.
> I hope so! One way or another I will get that scan. :)Click to expand...
> 
> ~Who can deny a pregnant lady! Plus...theres always the trusty good old tears route. Men just cant handle the tears, will work a treat!
> 
> xClick to expand...

I fully plan to turn on the waterworks if I need to lol


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Btw Tina...should be proud of yourself for how youre handling all the extra stress thats on you right now. I know you went through some emotionally draining experiences to get to this Rainbow right here...but this one is for keeps chick. Dont let the worry take you too far under :hugs: :flower: xx
> 
> thanks! i have to admit i had a big pity party for myself last week. ranting on how it wasn't fair that it took a year and two losses to get pregnant and then this happens. it's not fair,yada yada yada. but, it really has made me look at life itself differently. i appreciate ds SO much more and every little thing he does i cherish. i am in awe how i had him so easily, clubfoot and all.Click to expand...
> 
> And hes a credit to you Tina. Hes a real little cutie!
> 
> Who wouldnt have a pity party? You had a scare, were fobbed off by people you put your trust in, then got given unsettling news. I think id be more worried if you didnt go on a downer about wht was going on!
> 
> I think its important too anyway. If you dont let out the worries and the fears they are only going to fester inside of you and then youre only going to make yourself sick. Sometimes it takes us to hit bottom emotionally to find the strenth and determination to look back up and say "nope...im fighting this!!!". And it seems to me that youre handling this situation incredibly. Youre doing all that you need too to help the physical aspect heal and youre being a very strong lady :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for the kind words and support!
> Thanks to all you girls for being here for me!!Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of friends would we be if we werent here for you :) Youve always been there for us too when weve needed it. You know we all give you our support and encouragement chick always.
> 
> I know theres no magic words we can say to take the stress and worry away...but we will be holding your hand every step of the way.
> 
> YAY for him kicking you even more! See...hes clearly still getting what he needs from his placenta and you because hes still growing and developing! All good signs :) Plus hes probably working hard at kicking you atm to remind you not to lose faith in him! xClick to expand...
> 
> *more tears* aw, thanks. Haha! I hope to be kicked for many weeks to come :)Click to expand...
> 
> You will! Youll be there, giving birth, and ill be just hitting the third trimester!
> 
> I see lots of good around here hun. Faythe is going to give birth soon..youll be there in no time, me and rach will be complaining about backache and pinky will be rubbing her rainbow bump just a few weeks behind us! xxClick to expand...

Sounds wonderful!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> here's my bump and just a random pic of DS cause he's so cute
> 
> Bless him he is soooo darn cute!!! You have a little heartbreaker in the making there hun! The town better lock up their daughters!!
> 
> Yep youre definitely starting to show now! Such a cute bump forming Tina :D xClick to expand...
> 
> haha! he already has a little girlfriend and she's older. :flower:
> 
> it's tiny yet but it's there!Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like the perfect size to rest your hand over to me, and to feel those little nudges when hes saying "hello mum!!".
> 
> LOL Aden is a smooth worker...older women too! Imagine how hes going to be as a teenager lol..there will be a line of girls at your front door :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh lord help me, lol! Gonna have to teach my baby how to treat a womanClick to expand...
> 
> Lol no door slamming in his ladies faces! I reckon hes going to be a proper little gentlemen actually!Click to expand...

Haha! My baby will not be slamming doors. Gonna teach him to be a perfect man :)


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Moter we are always here for you! Our little American pal! I feel like the lot of us have been through such an emotional time in our lives together. I feel like I have shared more of the ups and downs of TTC with all of you more then my closest friends at home. And soon we will have the first baby of our lovely thread! Xx
> 
> First of many!
> 
> Its defo a rollercoaster this journey. I cant wait till every single one of us has our baby in our arms....wait, i need to reprase...cos pinky is gunna have two! xxClick to expand...

Twin girls for pinky :)


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Moter we are always here for you! Our little American pal! I feel like the lot of us have been through such an emotional time in our lives together. I feel like I have shared more of the ups and downs of TTC with all of you more then my closest friends at home. And soon we will have the first baby of our lovely thread! Xx
> 
> Haha that's right. I'm the only American here. No way would I talk about half of what I talked about here with my friends or family lol! Like trying to tell pinky how to find your cp, bwahhahahaha! Could you imagine sitting around talking about that with girlfriends! Would be a riotClick to expand...
> 
> Haha omg, I remember when we used to have those conversations lol...and remember pinky telling us about her nails being so long too at the time...gave me goosies!!Click to expand...

Lol! I had forgotten about that.


----------



## moter98

SIL brought the tags for the candy bags this morning. I've already finished and wish I had more.


----------



## moter98

well ladies, for the first time in my life..........i actually fill out my bra!


----------



## sarahuk

Ohhh sounds like those boobs are a-popping chick! I have to admit im not looking forward to that part :)

Both your little boys are going to be sooo polite :) 

I cant wait till your next scan Tina! :happydance: I have a strong feeling that they will see that things are doing what they hoped for and that there are signs of healing. I hope you get another scan picture too! I LOVE scan piccies!

Hows the boredom levels today? :) x


----------



## moter98

i have the smallest bbs so any growth in that dept is very welcome. :) they never grew at all with ds. i was so disappointed. 

i hope you are right. i've had no more red bleeding so it much be a good sign. can't wait for my dr appt tomorrow and get something set up for next week. (even if it takes some tears and kicking and screaming) i'm sure i would get more pictures. they have always given me at least one picture when i've had a scan. 

boredom level=high today. wasn't expecting to get those tags done so quickly so now i have nothing to do. 

warning: i may be spamming this thread, lol!


----------



## moter98

was listening to hb on my dopplar and got a couple of good kicks. you think he's trying to tell me to stop worrying, he's just fine in there?


----------



## moter98

i really like the name Alex. alexander for full name, but we would call him Alex. my MIL & FIL are already calling him that. i told dh he's gonna have to give in since his parents agree with me lol!


----------



## moter98

any ideas on a middle name that goes with Alex/Alexander?


----------



## sarahuk

James sounds nice! Youve now given me something to concentrate my mind on for the next 1 hour 44 minutes...names that match alex!

Honey i think hes defo kicking all hell out of you to tell you hes fine:D Clearly hes still growing in there hun! I know the doc will be on your side today and that he sends you off for the scan :)

let us know how you get on with the doc please. Ill be thinking of you today :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Moter we are always here for you! Our little American pal! I feel like the lot of us have been through such an emotional time in our lives together. I feel like I have shared more of the ups and downs of TTC with all of you more then my closest friends at home. And soon we will have the first baby of our lovely thread! Xx
> 
> First of many!
> 
> Its defo a rollercoaster this journey. I cant wait till every single one of us has our baby in our arms....wait, i need to reprase...cos pinky is gunna have two! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Twin girls for pinky :)Click to expand...

i cant even get an evap :nope:


----------



## Pinky32

tina - cant you order a cheap crochet hook online and some wool to keep you occupied?
lol you must be so bored if youve done the candy bag tags already lol its a shame coz your such an active lady but if Baby Avocado is kicking you already, hes proving that hes here to stay and is going no where - he might get so comfortable in there that you go over EDD haha

I cant offer any preggy words of wisdom but what I can offer is my thoughts and prayers that very soon this worry is over so you can enjoy the rest of the time

yayyyyyyyyy for growing boobs - im quite well endowed but ive always wanted slightly bigger lol

Sarah - yayyyyy for beta results - i know you had your worries but with this result and the scan your having hopefully you can stop worry and start enjoying


----------



## Faythe

I loved the name Alexander for a boy but wanted it spelt Aleksander. Chris didn't like it, boooo.

Are there any names in your family that mean alot to you?


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Moter we are always here for you! Our little American pal! I feel like the lot of us have been through such an emotional time in our lives together. I feel like I have shared more of the ups and downs of TTC with all of you more then my closest friends at home. And soon we will have the first baby of our lovely thread! Xx
> 
> First of many!
> 
> Its defo a rollercoaster this journey. I cant wait till every single one of us has our baby in our arms....wait, i need to reprase...cos pinky is gunna have two! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Twin girls for pinky :)Click to expand...
> 
> i cant even get an evap :nope:Click to expand...

Hmm that is the downside of using good quality tests :(

BUT...fuck the evap...this cycle, youre gunna get two pink lines...no evap!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> tina - cant you order a cheap crochet hook online and some wool to keep you occupied?
> lol you must be so bored if youve done the candy bag tags already lol its a shame coz your such an active lady but if Baby Avocado is kicking you already, hes proving that hes here to stay and is going no where - he might get so comfortable in there that you go over EDD haha
> 
> I cant offer any preggy words of wisdom but what I can offer is my thoughts and prayers that very soon this worry is over so you can enjoy the rest of the time
> 
> yayyyyyyyyy for growing boobs - im quite well endowed but ive always wanted slightly bigger lol
> 
> Sarah - yayyyyy for beta results - i know you had your worries but with this result and the scan your having hopefully you can stop worry and start enjoying

Thanks hun :hugs: Defo more relaxed.

Yep I agree...it must be a proper shock to the system to have gone from active to couch potato. All worth it though!

yep...get some wool and a hook for when you dont have anything else to do and aden is with family or sleeping :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Had my scan :)

Im measured at exactly what I said I was...5+4. Pregnancy is definitely in my uterus and my tubes are clear and ovaries look healthy. 

As its early they could only see the sac and the yolk, but ive been booked back on the 19th for another scan to see the baby and hear the heartbeat!

Jeez...I cant believe how relaxed I am now. Matt was so cute...when she turned the screen matt burst into tears :D 

xx
 



Attached Files:







5+4.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 0


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> James sounds nice! Youve now given me something to concentrate my mind on for the next 1 hour 44 minutes...names that match alex!
> 
> Honey i think hes defo kicking all hell out of you to tell you hes fine:D Clearly hes still growing in there hun! I know the doc will be on your side today and that he sends you off for the scan :)
> 
> let us know how you get on with the doc please. Ill be thinking of you today :hugs:

I will let you know! I forgot to say no middle names with J because ds name is Aden Justin and dh doesn't want them to have the same initials. 

Did you have your scan yet? I haven't read ahead yet so if you've already posted about it I'll have to catch up


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Moter we are always here for you! Our little American pal! I feel like the lot of us have been through such an emotional time in our lives together. I feel like I have shared more of the ups and downs of TTC with all of you more then my closest friends at home. And soon we will have the first baby of our lovely thread! Xx
> 
> First of many!
> 
> Its defo a rollercoaster this journey. I cant wait till every single one of us has our baby in our arms....wait, i need to reprase...cos pinky is gunna have two! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Twin girls for pinky :)Click to expand...
> 
> i cant even get an evap :nope:Click to expand...

:( when are you getting in with FS?


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> tina - cant you order a cheap crochet hook online and some wool to keep you occupied?
> lol you must be so bored if youve done the candy bag tags already lol its a shame coz your such an active lady but if Baby Avocado is kicking you already, hes proving that hes here to stay and is going no where - he might get so comfortable in there that you go over EDD haha
> 
> I cant offer any preggy words of wisdom but what I can offer is my thoughts and prayers that very soon this worry is over so you can enjoy the rest of the time
> 
> yayyyyyyyyy for growing boobs - im quite well endowed but ive always wanted slightly bigger lol
> 
> Sarah - yayyyyy for beta results - i know you had your worries but with this result and the scan your having hopefully you can stop worry and start enjoying

Pinky, youre a genius! Yes I can order online. Why the heck didn't I think of that? Gonna get it ordered today a start a blanket. :)


----------



## rooster100

That's such good news Sarah! How exciting! Glad baby is in the correct place! Xx


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I loved the name Alexander for a boy but wanted it spelt Aleksander. Chris didn't like it, boooo.
> 
> Are there any names in your family that mean alot to you?

We thought about that but we didn't do any family names with ds and now we feel like if we do we will hurt another family member for not choosing their name.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Had my scan :)
> 
> Im measured at exactly what I said I was...5+4. Pregnancy is definitely in my uterus and my tubes are clear and ovaries look healthy.
> 
> As its early they could only see the sac and the yolk, but ive been booked back on the 19th for another scan to see the baby and hear the heartbeat!
> 
> Jeez...I cant believe how relaxed I am now. Matt was so cute...when she turned the screen matt burst into tears :D
> 
> xx

Congratulations!!!! Woohoo!!! I am So happy you got your sticky bean. How sweet is it that Matt cried. Awwww.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> James sounds nice! Youve now given me something to concentrate my mind on for the next 1 hour 44 minutes...names that match alex!
> 
> Honey i think hes defo kicking all hell out of you to tell you hes fine:D Clearly hes still growing in there hun! I know the doc will be on your side today and that he sends you off for the scan :)
> 
> let us know how you get on with the doc please. Ill be thinking of you today :hugs:
> 
> I will let you know! I forgot to say no middle names with J because ds name is Aden Justin and dh doesn't want them to have the same initials.
> 
> Did you have your scan yet? I haven't read ahead yet so if you've already posted about it I'll have to catch upClick to expand...

Hmm..no J's...time to go back to the drawing board then!

Alexander Ryan?
Alexander Lee?
Alexander Mark?
Alexander Reese?

Have you got any that stick in your mind already? xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> tina - cant you order a cheap crochet hook online and some wool to keep you occupied?
> lol you must be so bored if youve done the candy bag tags already lol its a shame coz your such an active lady but if Baby Avocado is kicking you already, hes proving that hes here to stay and is going no where - he might get so comfortable in there that you go over EDD haha
> 
> I cant offer any preggy words of wisdom but what I can offer is my thoughts and prayers that very soon this worry is over so you can enjoy the rest of the time
> 
> yayyyyyyyyy for growing boobs - im quite well endowed but ive always wanted slightly bigger lol
> 
> Sarah - yayyyyy for beta results - i know you had your worries but with this result and the scan your having hopefully you can stop worry and start enjoying
> 
> Pinky, youre a genius! Yes I can order online. Why the heck didn't I think of that? Gonna get it ordered today a start a blanket. :)Click to expand...

Thats such a wonderful idea honey! So whilst your resting with baby youre making him his first blanket by mama...cute! x


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> That's such good news Sarah! How exciting! Glad baby is in the correct place! Xx

Thanks so much hun!

Hope youre feeling better x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Had my scan :)
> 
> Im measured at exactly what I said I was...5+4. Pregnancy is definitely in my uterus and my tubes are clear and ovaries look healthy.
> 
> As its early they could only see the sac and the yolk, but ive been booked back on the 19th for another scan to see the baby and hear the heartbeat!
> 
> Jeez...I cant believe how relaxed I am now. Matt was so cute...when she turned the screen matt burst into tears :D
> 
> xx
> 
> Congratulations!!!! Woohoo!!! I am So happy you got your sticky bean. How sweet is it that Matt cried. Awwww.Click to expand...

Thanks hun! :hugs: Hes turned into a proper softy today..he cried again when we got home and he told my dad :) He keeps getting all wet in the eye and has gone super protective now..keeps making sure his arm is round me lol.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> James sounds nice! Youve now given me something to concentrate my mind on for the next 1 hour 44 minutes...names that match alex!
> 
> Honey i think hes defo kicking all hell out of you to tell you hes fine:D Clearly hes still growing in there hun! I know the doc will be on your side today and that he sends you off for the scan :)
> 
> let us know how you get on with the doc please. Ill be thinking of you today :hugs:
> 
> I will let you know! I forgot to say no middle names with J because ds name is Aden Justin and dh doesn't want them to have the same initials.
> 
> Did you have your scan yet? I haven't read ahead yet so if you've already posted about it I'll have to catch upClick to expand...
> 
> Hmm..no J's...time to go back to the drawing board then!
> 
> Alexander Ryan?
> Alexander Lee?
> Alexander Mark?
> Alexander Reese?
> 
> Have you got any that stick in your mind already? xxClick to expand...

I like Alexander grant but I doubt dh will.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Had my scan :)
> 
> Im measured at exactly what I said I was...5+4. Pregnancy is definitely in my uterus and my tubes are clear and ovaries look healthy.
> 
> As its early they could only see the sac and the yolk, but ive been booked back on the 19th for another scan to see the baby and hear the heartbeat!
> 
> Jeez...I cant believe how relaxed I am now. Matt was so cute...when she turned the screen matt burst into tears :D
> 
> xx
> 
> Congratulations!!!! Woohoo!!! I am So happy you got your sticky bean. How sweet is it that Matt cried. Awwww.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun! :hugs: Hes turned into a proper softy today..he cried again when we got home and he told my dad :) He keeps getting all wet in the eye and has gone super protective now..keeps making sure his arm is round me lol.Click to expand...

What a sweet sweet man. He's gonna be a wonderful daddy


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Moter we are always here for you! Our little American pal! I feel like the lot of us have been through such an emotional time in our lives together. I feel like I have shared more of the ups and downs of TTC with all of you more then my closest friends at home. And soon we will have the first baby of our lovely thread! Xx
> 
> First of many!
> 
> Its defo a rollercoaster this journey. I cant wait till every single one of us has our baby in our arms....wait, i need to reprase...cos pinky is gunna have two! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Twin girls for pinky :)Click to expand...
> 
> i cant even get an evap :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm that is the downside of using good quality tests :(
> 
> BUT...fuck the evap...this cycle, youre gunna get two pink lines...no evap!!Click to expand...

damm those quality tests lol

nope not this cycle - not till after xmas


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Had my scan :)
> 
> Im measured at exactly what I said I was...5+4. Pregnancy is definitely in my uterus and my tubes are clear and ovaries look healthy.
> 
> As its early they could only see the sac and the yolk, but ive been booked back on the 19th for another scan to see the baby and hear the heartbeat!
> 
> Jeez...I cant believe how relaxed I am now. Matt was so cute...when she turned the screen matt burst into tears :D
> 
> xx

brilliant:happydance::thumbup:

im chuffed for you :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Moter we are always here for you! Our little American pal! I feel like the lot of us have been through such an emotional time in our lives together. I feel like I have shared more of the ups and downs of TTC with all of you more then my closest friends at home. And soon we will have the first baby of our lovely thread! Xx
> 
> First of many!
> 
> Its defo a rollercoaster this journey. I cant wait till every single one of us has our baby in our arms....wait, i need to reprase...cos pinky is gunna have two! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Twin girls for pinky :)Click to expand...
> 
> i cant even get an evap :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> :( when are you getting in with FS?Click to expand...

next friday morning


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> tina - cant you order a cheap crochet hook online and some wool to keep you occupied?
> lol you must be so bored if youve done the candy bag tags already lol its a shame coz your such an active lady but if Baby Avocado is kicking you already, hes proving that hes here to stay and is going no where - he might get so comfortable in there that you go over EDD haha
> 
> I cant offer any preggy words of wisdom but what I can offer is my thoughts and prayers that very soon this worry is over so you can enjoy the rest of the time
> 
> yayyyyyyyyy for growing boobs - im quite well endowed but ive always wanted slightly bigger lol
> 
> Sarah - yayyyyy for beta results - i know you had your worries but with this result and the scan your having hopefully you can stop worry and start enjoying
> 
> Pinky, youre a genius! Yes I can order online. Why the heck didn't I think of that? Gonna get it ordered today a start a blanket. :)Click to expand...

yayyyyyy i was good for something :happydance: 

even if its only when aden is sleeping or out with family at least it gives you something to do to lessen the boredom - having gone from working 12 hours a day 6 days a week running around like a loony i know what its like to suddenly have to stop - boredom kicks in very quickly


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Moter we are always here for you! Our little American pal! I feel like the lot of us have been through such an emotional time in our lives together. I feel like I have shared more of the ups and downs of TTC with all of you more then my closest friends at home. And soon we will have the first baby of our lovely thread! Xx
> 
> First of many!
> 
> Its defo a rollercoaster this journey. I cant wait till every single one of us has our baby in our arms....wait, i need to reprase...cos pinky is gunna have two! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Twin girls for pinky :)Click to expand...
> 
> i cant even get an evap :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> :( when are you getting in with FS?Click to expand...
> 
> next friday morningClick to expand...

Good! That's not too long to wait now.


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> tina - cant you order a cheap crochet hook online and some wool to keep you occupied?
> lol you must be so bored if youve done the candy bag tags already lol its a shame coz your such an active lady but if Baby Avocado is kicking you already, hes proving that hes here to stay and is going no where - he might get so comfortable in there that you go over EDD haha
> 
> I cant offer any preggy words of wisdom but what I can offer is my thoughts and prayers that very soon this worry is over so you can enjoy the rest of the time
> 
> yayyyyyyyyy for growing boobs - im quite well endowed but ive always wanted slightly bigger lol
> 
> Sarah - yayyyyy for beta results - i know you had your worries but with this result and the scan your having hopefully you can stop worry and start enjoying
> 
> Pinky, youre a genius! Yes I can order online. Why the heck didn't I think of that? Gonna get it ordered today a start a blanket. :)Click to expand...
> 
> yayyyyyy i was good for something :happydance:
> 
> even if its only when aden is sleeping or out with family at least it gives you something to do to lessen the boredom - having gone from working 12 hours a day 6 days a week running around like a loony i know what its like to suddenly have to stop - boredom kicks in very quicklyClick to expand...

Yeah. I fast tracked some of it to be here Monday. I have all next week Aden is gone, then after that well see. Maybe I can teach/bribe him to leave the yarn alone. Gonna have to get out the chocolates, lol


----------



## moter98

Oh my. The nurse didn't even know anything about my visit last week. Even though I just saw her last week. This better not mean my records are not there. Grrrrrrr


----------



## moter98

Just got home from the dr. First thing he says to me is "you look tired". you think? i've only been stressing and worrying for a week lol! went well though. dr. said i'm doing the right thing being on bedrest and then doing modified bedrest after that. he could not tell me the size of the tear, but i do know now that there wasn't a clot (good), it is a small tear and blood around it. he said good news is that the placenta is so big relative to the tear. he also said it's good news that i've not been bleeding. the ones that bleed continuously are they ones he really worries about a full tear and preterm labor. he also said that it is not normal at all to have bleeding in second tri, but as of now, things are looking good. AND, i asked for a scan next week and he said that's a good idea! someone from ultrasound will be calling me to set up a time for next week. i am so relieved. he was very nice today and back to the dr i always liked. feel much more optimistic now.


----------



## moter98

Pinky, do you have a beginner crochet baby blanket pattern?


----------



## moter98

this is babies first baby book. it will chronicle my monthly baby bump and all scans. i made one for aden too, it also had his clubfoot casting process start and end in it. i figure i will make one for this baby too since i will have lots of upcoming scan pics to put in it. and to be determined yet if he will have the clubfoot treatment part too. then i will get a different album for the first year pics.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0697.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## moter98

ultrasound called and scan is scheduled for wed at 1


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Just got home from the dr. First thing he says to me is "you look tired". you think? i've only been stressing and worrying for a week lol! went well though. dr. said i'm doing the right thing being on bedrest and then doing modified bedrest after that. he could not tell me the size of the tear, but i do know now that there wasn't a clot (good), it is a small tear and blood around it. he said good news is that the placenta is so big relative to the tear. he also said it's good news that i've not been bleeding. the ones that bleed continuously are they ones he really worries about a full tear and preterm labor. he also said that it is not normal at all to have bleeding in second tri, but as of now, things are looking good. AND, i asked for a scan next week and he said that's a good idea! someone from ultrasound will be calling me to set up a time for next week. i am so relieved. he was very nice today and back to the dr i always liked. feel much more optimistic now.

yayyyy thats brilliant news!!!!!
i know you wont stop worrying until after the scan but hopefully this will take some of the worry and stress away :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky, do you have a beginner crochet baby blanket pattern?

ive not made a blanket but have a look at these links and see if theres anything on there you like

https://www.ravelry.com - when searching make sure to tick the 'free' box

https://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory.php


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> this is babies first baby book. it will chronicle my monthly baby bump and all scans. i made one for aden too, it also had his clubfoot casting process start and end in it. i figure i will make one for this baby too since i will have lots of upcoming scan pics to put in it. and to be determined yet if he will have the clubfoot treatment part too. then i will get a different album for the first year pics.

awwww thats lovely xx


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> ultrasound called and scan is scheduled for wed at 1

woooooo hooooooo!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Pinky, do you have a beginner crochet baby blanket pattern?
> 
> ive not made a blanket but have a look at these links and see if theres anything on there you like
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com - when searching make sure to tick the 'free' box
> 
> https://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory.phpClick to expand...

Thanks! I want to make blankets for my SIL triplets too.


----------



## Pinky32

you have your own baby to make for too xxx


----------



## moter98

I'm gonna make for my SIL first :)


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> I'm gonna make for my SIL first :)

have you seen a blanket pattern you like?


----------



## moter98

Not yet. I'll probably just make a plain pink one with a white border


----------



## Pinky32

awwww that'll be nice x


----------



## moter98

I'll have to relearn crochet lol. It's been so long since I've made anything


----------



## Pinky32

watch it on you tube - thats how i learnt


----------



## moter98

I got a book coming to teach me again, but that's a great idea pinky! I can watch on YouTube today so I'm all ready when my materials come tomorrow. You are a genius!


----------



## Pinky32

i used to watch 20-30 seconds of video then pause it, do it myself, then keep going

it was hard for me as most of the videos are right handed so i had to reverse it to do it left handed but thats how i learnt - i did get some books from the library but i found them confusing


----------



## moter98

Video will be so much easier than a book. It took me forever to learn the first time with a book.


----------



## Pinky32

i think once you know, then a book is fine - but for me it was too complicated looking


----------



## moter98

I like the video idea better. I didn't have Internet when I first learned to crochet so book was my only option


----------



## moter98

i thought of an even easier way to relearn to crochet. you could just fly here and teach me!


----------



## Pinky32

ooooh id love that!!!

id play with aden while you practice


----------



## moter98

Ok fly on over :)


----------



## Pinky32

can i have my fs appt and my operation first?


----------



## moter98

Um.... I guess so


----------



## Pinky32

phew thank you


----------



## moter98

Lol


----------



## Pinky32

your appt on wed

my appt on fri

:happydance:


----------



## moter98

Woohoo!


----------



## moter98

Watched the lucky one yesterday. Such a good movie!


----------



## Pinky32

yours will go like a dream x


----------



## Pinky32

not seen that


----------



## moter98

Yours will too. If you like romantic movies you will love that one


----------



## Pinky32

no i never watch romantic films - im more of a horror girl lol


----------



## moter98

If I watch a horror movie I have to sleep with all the lights on and still have nightmares


----------



## Pinky32

haha - i love a good horror - on my own - all the lights out


----------



## moter98

you are brave


----------



## Pinky32

or stupid lol


----------



## moter98

Haha! I used to like scary movies but now just can't watch them. I can't even watch the commercials for them.


----------



## Pinky32

nothing better than a good scary horror


----------



## moter98

*shudders*


----------



## Pinky32

:haha:


----------



## moter98

I'm a scaredy cat


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> I'm a scaredy cat

I love them but I cringe with anything to do with the eyes - even someone putting eyeliner on makes me cringe lol


----------



## moter98

Lol! Bet you could never wear contacts then


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls. Hope Yr all well? I am dying of a headache all night. Have been awake Since 4am. Have been signed off work for ages. Cant tell you how much weight I have put on! 
Faythe how are you?? How's baby? Could be any day now!! 
Pinky when's yr f/s appointment? Still praying for you. Xx
Moter is it weds when you have your scan!? I bet it will look better. X
Sarah how are you and your little bean getting on? :) 
Xx


----------



## rooster100

Happy 17 weeks Moter! That's crazy where has the time gone? Yr an onion! Happy 6 weeks Sarah you little sweetpea. I'm a raspberry.....ummmm raspberry! I could eat those right now.....I'm such a pig. Xx


----------



## rooster100

Just been stalking around in my tiredness boredom and looked at faythes journal and she says she is in labour! Too excited!! X


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls. Hope Yr all well? I am dying of a headache all night. Have been awake Since 4am. Have been signed off work for ages. Cant tell you how much weight I have put on!
> Faythe how are you?? How's baby? Could be any day now!!
> Pinky when's yr f/s appointment? Still praying for you. Xx
> Moter is it weds when you have your scan!? I bet it will look better. X
> Sarah how are you and your little bean getting on? :)
> Xx

Hope you start feeling better soon rooster. The first tri can be a really hard time what with feeling so miserable for weeks. There is end at to it though, I promise. Yep, wed scan. Hoping for some good news! Ready to do more modified bed rest.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Happy 17 weeks Moter! That's crazy where has the time gone? Yr an onion! Happy 6 weeks Sarah you little sweetpea. I'm a raspberry.....ummmm raspberry! I could eat those right now.....I'm such a pig. Xx

Thank you! Happy 8 weeks to you. And happy 6 weeks to you Sarah.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Just been stalking around in my tiredness boredom and looked at faythes journal and she says she is in labour! Too excited!! X

Eeeeeeek! Faythes baby could be here right now!!!! How exciting. Can't wait to see if it's a boy or girl.


----------



## moter98

I had nightmares all night last night. Pinky, I don't think I can even talk about horro movies anymore. Lol

My crochet supplies come today.


----------



## Faythe

Hi ladies. I went into labour at 2am this morning. Went to the hospital, had my examination and was advised it would be best for me to labour at home so I could relax and be more mobile. Things were going well until 6am, and then my contractions became really sporadic and have now, over 12hrs later, tailed off.

So am just in limbo at the moment.


----------



## moter98

did they tell you how dilated you are?
you think it's false labor? 
how frustrated you must be!


----------



## Faythe

When it first started, I dilated to 1cm straight away and was told my cervix was thinning and dialating nicely.

Not false labour - just one of the unlucky few that is having a stop/start labour.

ETA: With all the strong contractions and pains on my cervix from 2-6am, I'm most likely more dilated now but the hospital won't see me again until the contractions are coming 4 every 10 minutes.


----------



## moter98

i hope it starts again! maybe baby just wanted to give you a little break. rest up as much as you can. you are doing all natural right?


----------



## Faythe

Yeah going for med free birth :)


----------



## moter98

eeek! you could be holding your baby by tomorrow even. i am so excited for you. :)


----------



## rooster100

Faythe it's so exciting! I'm sorry you are having a long labour but won't be long before you have your little baby at long last! Can't wait to find out if it's a boy or a girl! X


----------



## moter98

i'm thinking of painting the babies room a light pastel yellow. i want to decorate with jungle animal decals of monkeys, zebra, lion, tiger etc. i think it would look really cool. i know which dresser i want too. it's in espresso color. except that we will use DS's crib and changing table and they are of a lighter oak type color. my dilemma is that the furniture will not match for the first 2 years till we buy a toddler bed. then we would buy an espresso color bedframe to match the dresser. (planning on the dresser to last many years) i don't know why i'm so fixated on this. DS's furniture does not match either lol! DS bookshelf was mine from my room as a kid and his dresser was bought at a great deal to match the trim in the room. and his bed is a red car lol.


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> I had nightmares all night last night. Pinky, I don't think I can even talk about horro movies anymore. Lol
> 
> My crochet supplies come today.

awwww bless you :haha:

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Pinky32

Faythe said:


> When it first started, I dilated to 1cm straight away and was told my cervix was thinning and dialating nicely.
> 
> Not false labour - just one of the unlucky few that is having a stop/start labour.
> 
> ETA: With all the strong contractions and pains on my cervix from 2-6am, I'm most likely more dilated now but the hospital won't see me again until the contractions are coming 4 every 10 minutes.

eeeeek good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> i'm thinking of painting the babies room a light pastel yellow. i want to decorate with jungle animal decals of monkeys, zebra, lion, tiger etc. i think it would look really cool. i know which dresser i want too. it's in espresso color. except that we will use DS's crib and changing table and they are of a lighter oak type color. my dilemma is that the furniture will not match for the first 2 years till we buy a toddler bed. then we would buy an espresso color bedframe to match the dresser. (planning on the dresser to last many years) i don't know why i'm so fixated on this. DS's furniture does not match either lol! DS bookshelf was mine from my room as a kid and his dresser was bought at a great deal to match the trim in the room. and his bed is a red car lol.

i think pastel yellow is lovely - you just have too much time on your hands at the moment taking it easy which is why your thinking of things like this lol

get crocheting woman!!!


----------



## moter98

i ordered a sample of pastel yellow and pastel green. then me and dh will decide. he doesn't really want yellow cause he thinks its too girly. grrrrrr

i have started crocheting......and unraveling, and starting over, and unraveling and starting over lol


----------



## Pinky32

yellow is a great base colour to add to - greens, browns, reds, blues

haha i know that feeling - just keep practising im sure its not as bad as you think


----------



## moter98

just to convince dh that yellow should be the color is the problem lol!

yes, it's been a frustrating day. i found a great video pattern, but it's just gonna take a littel time to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Faythe

Labour didn't start back up last night so am really in limbo land at the moment. Going to ask the MW at my checkup this afternoon to do a sweep in the hope that IF my body and shrimpette are really ready for labour, then it will trigger it back off again.


----------



## moter98

Grrrrr. Hope it works! Gotta be so frustrating for you. At least those contractions did some work dilating you so when they start again you won't have as far to go


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, 
How are things going faythe?! How was the mw appointment? Any more progression? 
Fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow Moter! 
Where has Sarah disappeared to? 
Afm I swear I have a little bump? Is that pos or is it bloating? I am normally a normal healthy weight, there is a hard little bump that I can't suck in, it's a bit embarrassing as I know I'm too early to be showing?! Having a migrane every night now. X


----------



## moter98

Thanks rooster. 
Your uterus moves above pelvic bone around 12 weeks unless you have multiples. I currently have an uneven bump about 2-3 inches below belly button. Baby likes to stay on lower right side. You can see on the outside where he is. I wonder if he's laying butt up lol


----------



## Faythe

No more progression :(


----------



## Pinky32

Tina - good luck with appointment today - will be thinking of you x


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> No more progression :(

Grrrrrr


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> Tina - good luck with appointment today - will be thinking of you x

Thanks. 4 more hours till appt time


----------



## moter98

Got the hang of the baby blanket finally


----------



## Pinky32

yayyyyyyy

what stitch is it?


----------



## moter98

double crochet in one row and then single crochet. here's the link. it's such a gorgeous blanket and i have never seen this pattern before!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsytamQnXWI

the edges will be hardest for me. always had a hard time with that. i plan on making one solid pink with white border, one solid blue with white border and the other two in the multi color yarn. i love the multi color yarns but most are out of stock online, grrrrrr. wish i could just go to the store and get what i want! i did manage to find a couple colors that weren't out of stock at least


----------



## Pinky32

awwww that looks lovely xxx

have you tried ebay for wool? theres loads on there and at good prices too


----------



## moter98

My nails grow so fast, loving it


----------



## Pinky32

lol that was random


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> awwww that looks lovely xxx
> 
> have you tried ebay for wool? theres loads on there and at good prices too

I'll check that out. Thanks


----------



## moter98

Pinky32 said:


> lol that was random

Haha! I know. I was just looking at them and was like wow I just filed them


----------



## moter98

I feel sick. Think I'm freaking myself out about this appt. feel a panic attack coming on


----------



## Pinky32

moter98 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol that was random
> 
> Haha! I know. I was just looking at them and was like wow I just filed themClick to expand...

think of it this way - filing your nails gives you something to do :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

That's true.


----------



## moter98

Ok, waiting for my scan.


----------



## Pinky32

eeeeeeeeeeek excited!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

So nervous. I didn't sleep well and had nightmares about the
Results. Ugh. Just want it over with and good news


----------



## Pinky32

it will be good!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

Ok scan done. Saw baby. Hb was 139. Lower than ever was. Hope that doesn't mean anything. Saw baby. Just have to wait now for dr to review the scan. My appt with him isn't for 40 minutes. Hoping he gets time for me sooner. This is so scary, waiting to hear! Tech did say that cervix looks long and closed so that's good newa


----------



## Pinky32

i dont kjnow what HB normally is

glad you saw baby - fingers crossed for dr


----------



## moter98

Thanks! 
Well, it's def a boy. Can't miss the boy parts lol!
I asked her about how his feet look and she thinks they look fine. Thy will check more in depth at the 20 week but it's looking like baby doesn't have clubfoot.


----------



## Pinky32

yayyyyy for big balls n willy!!!!!!

good news about his feet, not that it would make any difference


----------



## moter98

Haha!
Yeah you're right. It really wouldn't matter too much about his feet. I just want to know I guess to plan for correction.


----------



## Pinky32

i understand - either way he will be like aden - perfect!


----------



## moter98

Awww, thanks hun.


----------



## Pinky32

come on doc!!!!!

put mrs onion at ease


----------



## moter98

Haha! I know, right. I'm sweating like a pig here I'm so nervous.


----------



## moter98

Afternoons are usually longer wait times cause he gets behind. I'm in a different waiting room so i can't see how far behind he is. They have a board in the OB waiting room that tells you.


----------



## Pinky32

surely if there was a big problem the person doing the scan would have said something


----------



## moter98

They are not allowed to here. It's a liability thing. I didn't bother asking. They always say, you will have to talk with your dr.


----------



## Pinky32

ahhhhh ok -you should have taken crochet with you


----------



## moter98

If it fit in my purse I would have. Oh well, maybe I'll be out of here in an hour or less


----------



## Pinky32

fingers crossed


----------



## moter98

Thanks.


----------



## moter98

dr said no blood in uterus and the tear is healed!! he says everything looks normal. i'm on modified bed rest till 20 week scan. if no bleeding and everything still looks normal at that scan, then he may lift some restrictions. so relieved.


----------



## Pinky32

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy wooooop woooooop

im so happy for you xxx


----------



## moter98

thank you! this is best case scenario. so thankful.


----------



## Faythe

That's fab :D


----------



## rooster100

Moter I'm delighted for you! Xx


----------



## moter98

thanks all! so relieved and grateful. 

sarah, how are you? haven't heard from you for awhile.


----------



## Pinky32

sarahs on holiday for a week


----------



## moter98

oh! ok, thanks. i can stop worrying then.


----------



## Pinky32

lol yeah dont worry

im sure she wont mind me saying - but shes now 6+2 and is having a nice time chilling on the beach


----------



## moter98

oh great news!
perhaps you are next. :)


----------



## Pinky32

chilling on the beach? noooooo our mini heat wave has finished

its been pouring down here really heavily


----------



## moter98

hahah! bfp i meant


----------



## Pinky32

we'll see what fs says on friday


----------



## moter98

4 months bump. defo look pregnant now. seems i "popped" just in the last week.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0712 copy.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moter98

faythe, you in labor yet?


----------



## Faythe

Nopey :(


----------



## moter98

grrrr


----------



## rooster100

Great bump Moter! 
Sorry to hear no more labouring faythe! Thinking of you!
Pinky how did your appoint on Friday go? 
Afm I have been up all night for the last two nights panicing as my symptons are going. Have been watching tv since 3 am to try and keep my mind off it! 
X


----------



## sarahuk

Im backkkkk!!!!

Rach dont worry...symptoms will come and go :) Some bad days some good days! Enjoy the good ones when they come!

Pinky you defo next!!

Tina I am so so so so SO happy to hear that everything is healing up! I bet you feel the weight of the world lifting! Best news :D Well done with that bed rest and getting things healed!

Faythe I hope baby comes soon...he/she must have been teasing you!!

As for me...6wks5d now! TIme feels like its flying :) Had a lovely holiday until a few days back when morning sickness hit me incredibly hard. Had to head home early as I went from feeling sick to feeling sick 24/7 and not being able to keep anything down!

Matt made his first baby purchase on holiday and had tears in his eyes bless him! Hes bought a cute little snowsuit. Think he thinks we are having a winter baby lol.

How are my girlies today? :) xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Great bump Moter!
> Sorry to hear no more labouring faythe! Thinking of you!
> Pinky how did your appoint on Friday go?
> Afm I have been up all night for the last two nights panicing as my symptons are going. Have been watching tv since 3 am to try and keep my mind off it!
> X

don't worry. no symptoms is a good thing! you need a break.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Im backkkkk!!!!
> 
> Rach dont worry...symptoms will come and go :) Some bad days some good days! Enjoy the good ones when they come!
> 
> Pinky you defo next!!
> 
> Tina I am so so so so SO happy to hear that everything is healing up! I bet you feel the weight of the world lifting! Best news :D Well done with that bed rest and getting things healed!
> 
> Faythe I hope baby comes soon...he/she must have been teasing you!!
> 
> As for me...6wks5d now! TIme feels like its flying :) Had a lovely holiday until a few days back when morning sickness hit me incredibly hard. Had to head home early as I went from feeling sick to feeling sick 24/7 and not being able to keep anything down!
> 
> Matt made his first baby purchase on holiday and had tears in his eyes bless him! Hes bought a cute little snowsuit. Think he thinks we are having a winter baby lol.
> 
> How are my girlies today? :) xx

thanks sarah. 
aww, snowsuits are so darn cute. your ms sounds like mine. had it 24/7 too. toast and crackers will be your friend. i found for mine i needed to eat very often to keep the nausea to a dull roar. hang in there. you will get through this!


----------



## sarahuk

It does suck BUT im enjoying it too :) Its definitely a strange situation to be in feeling so sicky but feeling joy for it too. Ive found lemonade is really helping. Scrambled egg was a big disaster though lol.

I bet you feel so wonderful now eh, knowing that things are healed and everything is fine? :) x


----------



## moter98

yeah, it's hard, but yet it's for such a wonderful reason!

i feel very relieved. made it through the first hurdle. i am high risk for it happening again and preterm labor so will have to take it easy the rest of the pregnancy. but i'm not as stressed as i was before.


----------



## sarahuk

I reckon youll have an uneventful remainder of your pregnancy. I think when you have something like this happen, its going to become a part of your subconscious so I reckon youll naturally take it easier anyway hun.

Did you get another piccy of him? :) x


----------



## moter98

Yeah, dr said I will have to anyways. But, I may get some restrictions lifted at 20 weeks. He said by then I can maybe go for light walks yay! Would love to get out of the house for a bit. I did get 2 pictures. She just printed them off the machine this time so I can't upload. But I'm sure I will get a cd of pics again at my next scan cause thats the big anomaly scan. 

Still feeling sick?


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Hope all is well today? I have just had my dinner and look full term with the bloating! Xx


----------



## rooster100

Morning girls! 
Any news faythe??
Pinky how did f/s go for you? Hope you had good news :hugs: 
Happy 18 weeks Moter!! 
Happy 7 weeks Sarah!! 
Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Happy 18wks Tina!!

Hope youre feeling much better Roost!

Hmm..im not sure..but i -think- Faythe might have left bnb :(


----------



## rooster100

Why do you think that Sarah?? Why would she leave now? X


----------



## sarahuk

Journal closed down and all her tickers gone too which is what happened when i deactivated my account a while ago. If its the case im sure shell be back when shes ready :) x


----------



## sarahuk

oooo happy 9wks Rach!! :happydance: x


----------



## moter98

Happy 9 weeks rooster!
Happy 7 weeks Sarah!
Isnt it funny how we are all exactly weeks apart instead of weeks and days?

Why would faythe leave without saying anything?! She's gonna have her baby any day now. I wanted to see baby pics!


----------



## sarahuk

I know right! Its great all dinging a new week at the same time!

Yeah agree about faythe :( x


----------



## moter98

she's also not on fb anymore. i saw her post the other day saying she was gonna leave fb cause someone had betrayed her somehow but she didn't know who. i don't know what it was all about, but i didn't think she would leave bnb too!


----------



## sarahuk

Hopefully she will come back :)

How u doing today?


----------



## moter98

good! trying not to eat us out of house and home today, lol. how is the ms going?


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, I have booked a private ultrasound scan for tomorrow! I'm so scared something might have happened that I just need to see LO and the HB! Xx


----------



## moter98

oh fun! wanna see pics. :)


----------



## Faythe

Hi Ladies,

I'm still here. Waiting for an admin to get back to me about a new account due to my physco sis and her friends stalking me online.


----------



## rooster100

Really? That's crap faythe. Let us know your new details. X


----------



## moter98

glad you're still here faythe. hope it gets sorted. doesn't your fam know you don't need that kind of stress right now? geez, some people.


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm still here. Waiting for an admin to get back to me about a new account due to my physco sis and her friends stalking me online.

Oh my goodness!! Thats bloody awful! Sounds like a good decision youve made there. She really doesnt help her case with being well adjusted with actions like that!


----------



## sarahuk

Morning sickness is better tonight thanks Tina. Managed to keep a meal down yay!

Thought I might have had some blood tinged CM earlier but not entirely sure. Ive had af cramps since then but not sure if its actualyl there or just down to me imagining it..but it does feel like they are there.

I read at this point tho the embryo makes its final attachment to the uterus so it can cause cramping and spotting so hoping its just that.

Yay for scan rach! Cant wait for piccies :) Two more sleeps for mine too :happydance:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Morning sickness is better tonight thanks Tina. Managed to keep a meal down yay!
> 
> Thought I might have had some blood tinged CM earlier but not entirely sure. Ive had af cramps since then but not sure if its actualyl there or just down to me imagining it..but it does feel like they are there.
> 
> I read at this point tho the embryo makes its final attachment to the uterus so it can cause cramping and spotting so hoping its just that.
> 
> Yay for scan rach! Cant wait for piccies :) Two more sleeps for mine too :happydance:

I had AF type cramps early on almost everyday. They were mild. I think it's totally normal early on. The placenta is still burrowing in yet and your uterus is stretching. As long as you aren't seeing bright red blood, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## sarahuk

No blood :) Just the bit of crampy which im putting down to all good things happening down there!

Hows the blanket coming along hun?

Im so excited :) A lady I met here almost a few years back has given birth today. Makes it all so real! Cant wait to go get something for the baby! Or do you think I should go against the grain of what everyone else will do and get something for mum?

xx


----------



## moter98

Hmmm, maybe something for baby and something for you too!


----------



## rooster100

Girls I'm so nervous about the Scan tomorrow :( what if there is no heartbeat again, im not strong enough to go through that again. I know I should be excited but I just find it hard, just want this so much now. Xx


----------



## moter98

You've had no indication anything is wrong, plus the odds of it happening again are very slim. Try to be optimistic! At least you only have to wait a few more hours


----------



## rooster100

Thanks Moter. Im trying to stay positive. Yeah at least I don't have to wait to long. Have it at 12 tomorrow will let you girls know what happens as soon as I get home. Xx


----------



## moter98

i bet it all goes well. :)


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Hmmm, maybe something for baby and something for you too!

Haha thats such a good idea!

I think ill get something for her little man and also try and find something for her too :)

How are my ladies today?

Im back to feeling sick as a parrot and a bit dissapointed the postman did not bring me my sea bands today :( I Wont get them tomorrow either before my scan so im hoping and praying that tomorrow my body takes it easy for me...dont want to puke on the sonographer! x


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Girls I'm so nervous about the Scan tomorrow :( what if there is no heartbeat again, im not strong enough to go through that again. I know I should be excited but I just find it hard, just want this so much now. Xx

Everything will be absoultely fine hun :) I know its really hard to be pregnant after going through losses, but when you have that scan youre going to see your little boy or girl happily floating around with their little heart going like the clappers! xxx


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Thanks Moter. Im trying to stay positive. Yeah at least I don't have to wait to long. Have it at 12 tomorrow will let you girls know what happens as soon as I get home. Xx

Ohhh..yay! Youve had the scan by now then!! Looking forward to your update and hopefully a piccie! xx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, maybe something for baby and something for you too!
> 
> Haha thats such a good idea!
> 
> I think ill get something for her little man and also try and find something for her too :)
> 
> How are my ladies today?
> 
> Im back to feeling sick as a parrot and a bit dissapointed the postman did not bring me my sea bands today :( I Wont get them tomorrow either before my scan so im hoping and praying that tomorrow my body takes it easy for me...dont want to puke on the sonographer! xClick to expand...

oh no! i used those too. can't say they helped much. eating was my biggest weapon. i ate a little bit every hour or two to keep the pukies away lol! i never did actually throw up though. hated going anywhere though. always brought my barf bag with.


----------



## moter98

how did the scan go rooster?


----------



## Tryingmybest

hi ladies


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, maybe something for baby and something for you too!
> 
> Haha thats such a good idea!
> 
> I think ill get something for her little man and also try and find something for her too :)
> 
> How are my ladies today?
> 
> Im back to feeling sick as a parrot and a bit dissapointed the postman did not bring me my sea bands today :( I Wont get them tomorrow either before my scan so im hoping and praying that tomorrow my body takes it easy for me...dont want to puke on the sonographer! xClick to expand...
> 
> oh no! i used those too. can't say they helped much. eating was my biggest weapon. i ate a little bit every hour or two to keep the pukies away lol! i never did actually throw up though. hated going anywhere though. always brought my barf bag with.Click to expand...

My prob is when I puke, its with a lot of force, so its not unusual for me to pee a little at the same time lol. And atm, im loosing what i put in. I know i have the pills from the doc but even though they are safe i still want to try and make it through without. 

Hows things with you chick? :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Tryingmybest said:


> hi ladies

Hi trying!

Hows it going? x


----------



## rooster100

Had the scan! Have no pics yet but will have them sent to me. The baby was fine! So cute. My dates are correct ATM. The baby was moving loads and heart was beating strongly, no shaw exactly how fast but the nurse said it looked perfect. Xx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, maybe something for baby and something for you too!
> 
> Haha thats such a good idea!
> 
> I think ill get something for her little man and also try and find something for her too :)
> 
> How are my ladies today?
> 
> Im back to feeling sick as a parrot and a bit dissapointed the postman did not bring me my sea bands today :( I Wont get them tomorrow either before my scan so im hoping and praying that tomorrow my body takes it easy for me...dont want to puke on the sonographer! xClick to expand...
> 
> oh no! i used those too. can't say they helped much. eating was my biggest weapon. i ate a little bit every hour or two to keep the pukies away lol! i never did actually throw up though. hated going anywhere though. always brought my barf bag with.Click to expand...
> 
> My prob is when I puke, its with a lot of force, so its not unusual for me to pee a little at the same time lol. And atm, im loosing what i put in. I know i have the pills from the doc but even though they are safe i still want to try and make it through without.
> 
> Hows things with you chick? :) xClick to expand...

are you throwing up everyday? i think you should try the meds. in us, they give Zofran for nausea when you are throwing up. it is a category b med. i know lots of women that took it and baby was perfectly healthy. i feel comfortable taking category b meds myself, but wouldn't take category c meds unless i absolutely had to. category b meds have been tested on animals with no adverse affects to the fetus. 
hope you feel better soon. those seabands very well may help too with the throwing up. you poor girl!


----------



## moter98

Tryingmybest said:


> hi ladies

how have you been?


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Had the scan! Have no pics yet but will have them sent to me. The baby was fine! So cute. My dates are correct ATM. The baby was moving loads and heart was beating strongly, no shaw exactly how fast but the nurse said it looked perfect. Xx

yay! so happy all is well.


----------



## rooster100

Ummm Moter your a sweet potato! I love sweet potato fries! X


----------



## moter98

lol! ds loves em too


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Had the scan! Have no pics yet but will have them sent to me. The baby was fine! So cute. My dates are correct ATM. The baby was moving loads and heart was beating strongly, no shaw exactly how fast but the nurse said it looked perfect. Xx

See...perfect little baby! YAY!!!! xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, maybe something for baby and something for you too!
> 
> Haha thats such a good idea!
> 
> I think ill get something for her little man and also try and find something for her too :)
> 
> How are my ladies today?
> 
> Im back to feeling sick as a parrot and a bit dissapointed the postman did not bring me my sea bands today :( I Wont get them tomorrow either before my scan so im hoping and praying that tomorrow my body takes it easy for me...dont want to puke on the sonographer! xClick to expand...
> 
> oh no! i used those too. can't say they helped much. eating was my biggest weapon. i ate a little bit every hour or two to keep the pukies away lol! i never did actually throw up though. hated going anywhere though. always brought my barf bag with.Click to expand...
> 
> My prob is when I puke, its with a lot of force, so its not unusual for me to pee a little at the same time lol. And atm, im loosing what i put in. I know i have the pills from the doc but even though they are safe i still want to try and make it through without.
> 
> Hows things with you chick? :) xClick to expand...
> 
> are you throwing up everyday? i think you should try the meds. in us, they give Zofran for nausea when you are throwing up. it is a category b med. i know lots of women that took it and baby was perfectly healthy. i feel comfortable taking category b meds myself, but wouldn't take category c meds unless i absolutely had to. category b meds have been tested on animals with no adverse affects to the fetus.
> hope you feel better soon. those seabands very well may help too with the throwing up. you poor girl!Click to expand...

I am chick...atleast once a day, usually more :) 

I think im going t start the meds tomorrow. The doc said it was extremely safe and wont cause any harm so..why struggle when I dont have to. Specially with it causing a bit of dehydration, thats last thing needed.

Ahh tina..now I know how you were feeling in first tri when you had your constant nausea...defo have my sympathies!! xx


----------



## sarahuk

yay sweet potato!!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, maybe something for baby and something for you too!
> 
> Haha thats such a good idea!
> 
> I think ill get something for her little man and also try and find something for her too :)
> 
> How are my ladies today?
> 
> Im back to feeling sick as a parrot and a bit dissapointed the postman did not bring me my sea bands today :( I Wont get them tomorrow either before my scan so im hoping and praying that tomorrow my body takes it easy for me...dont want to puke on the sonographer! xClick to expand...
> 
> oh no! i used those too. can't say they helped much. eating was my biggest weapon. i ate a little bit every hour or two to keep the pukies away lol! i never did actually throw up though. hated going anywhere though. always brought my barf bag with.Click to expand...
> 
> My prob is when I puke, its with a lot of force, so its not unusual for me to pee a little at the same time lol. And atm, im loosing what i put in. I know i have the pills from the doc but even though they are safe i still want to try and make it through without.
> 
> Hows things with you chick? :) xClick to expand...
> 
> are you throwing up everyday? i think you should try the meds. in us, they give Zofran for nausea when you are throwing up. it is a category b med. i know lots of women that took it and baby was perfectly healthy. i feel comfortable taking category b meds myself, but wouldn't take category c meds unless i absolutely had to. category b meds have been tested on animals with no adverse affects to the fetus.
> hope you feel better soon. those seabands very well may help too with the throwing up. you poor girl!Click to expand...
> 
> I am chick...atleast once a day, usually more :)
> 
> I think im going t start the meds tomorrow. The doc said it was extremely safe and wont cause any harm so..why struggle when I dont have to. Specially with it causing a bit of dehydration, thats last thing needed.
> 
> Ahh tina..now I know how you were feeling in first tri when you had your constant nausea...defo have my sympathies!! xxClick to expand...

yeah, why suffer when you don't have to? it took me by surprise really, cause never had it with ds. thought i was one of those people that just wouldn't get sick, lol! i had it for 7 1/2 weeks. i didn't get the zofran cause i was already taking meds for heartburn and i wasn't throwing up so i figured i could power through. i just didn't want to be taking so many meds at once.


----------



## sarahuk

I can understand that completely. Theres nothing worse than taking a bunch of meds at the best of time let alone when pregnant! My seabands came today. They have cut off circulation to my wrist but I do feel a bit better. Though that could be mostly down to the fact that im now home and laying down which always seems to make it feel better lol. The anti sick pills did bugger all!

Hows those kicks developing? :)

Snook is perfect! !!

Hes measuring on track and is currently 1cm long. Sounds tiny but like i said to matt...just weeks ago he was a sperm..this is pretty incredible!

We saw the heartbeat going like crazy too. Was such an amazing experience and matt was in tears. Ive been on :cloud9: since. I cant believe theres a little baby in there with its heart beating so fast!

I got a pic but the quality was not so good...she said it was because its all so small but...here it is anyway. The bit at the bottom is the yolk sac, and the bit between the yolk sac and the wall is Snook EEK!!
 



Attached Files:







7+2v2.jpg
File size: 74.4 KB
Views: 3









7+2.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> I can understand that completely. Theres nothing worse than taking a bunch of meds at the best of time let alone when pregnant! My seabands came today. They have cut off circulation to my wrist but I do feel a bit better. Though that could be mostly down to the fact that im now home and laying down which always seems to make it feel better lol. The anti sick pills did bugger all!
> 
> Hows those kicks developing? :)
> 
> Snook is perfect! !!
> 
> Hes measuring on track and is currently 1cm long. Sounds tiny but like i said to matt...just weeks ago he was a sperm..this is pretty incredible!
> 
> We saw the heartbeat going like crazy too. Was such an amazing experience and matt was in tears. Ive been on :cloud9: since. I cant believe theres a little baby in there with its heart beating so fast!
> 
> I got a pic but the quality was not so good...she said it was because its all so small but...here it is anyway. The bit at the bottom is the yolk sac, and the bit between the yolk sac and the wall is Snook EEK!!

that's great news! aww, your little one is all snuggled in. 
do you have the seabands up high enough? when i first started wearing them they aggravated my carpal tunnel. then i took a good look at the directions and realized i was wearing them too far down on my wrist. 
i feel kicks now and then. they are not frequent yet, more sporadic. but i do feel at least one little kick a day.


----------



## rooster100

Sarah that's great news! Yeah for good scans! Its all very exciting! 
It's such an exciting feeling. X


----------



## sarahuk

I bet hes kicking you all day every day really soon!

Its amazing how fast you fall in love with your little beans isnt it :cloud9:

Im wearing them three fingers width down my arm. I got fed up and took em off and went to sleep and woke up feeling a little better. Damn bands cutting off circulation to me arm!

x


----------



## moter98

i know he is already, i just can't feel it most of the time! sometimes i get kinda scared cause i realize i haven't felt anything for a long long time, so i have to go check for hb with my dopplar. super paranoid!
it is amazing how fast it happens. especially when you see him/her on that scan. it's instant. i am so excited for my baby my arms ache to hold him. i just want him here and safe. 
hmmm, that's awful you can't wear the bands too long. i couldn't either once i was wearing them correctly because that thing that pushes into the skin would make my wrist ache.


----------



## rooster100

Even though I have felt like death and been not able to function I'm so pleased I didn't vomit! You poor thing Sarah! I really hope things start to get better ASAP! 
Yeah for kicking Tina! Can't wait to feel that! Xx


----------



## rooster100

Morning girls! How are we today. Think I'm starting to feel a little human again! Still don't think I will go Back to work til I'm 12 weeks but I'm hoping to be much better by then! X


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> i know he is already, i just can't feel it most of the time! sometimes i get kinda scared cause i realize i haven't felt anything for a long long time, so i have to go check for hb with my dopplar. super paranoid!
> it is amazing how fast it happens. especially when you see him/her on that scan. it's instant. i am so excited for my baby my arms ache to hold him. i just want him here and safe.
> hmmm, that's awful you can't wear the bands too long. i couldn't either once i was wearing them correctly because that thing that pushes into the skin would make my wrist ache.

Nah..youre not paranoid! Youre a good mom whos super in love with her little boy on the way and wants to make sure hes ok! I reckon that must be the hard stage of feeling things..with it being sporadic :) 

Aww hun...that part about your arms aching to hold him...that just had be in tears!! Yes, youve wanted this little man for a long time and gone through so much to get to here...its going to be such a wonderful day when you go into labour and hes finally there looking up at you! Ok...here come the tears again... :cry:

Yeah the balls are not that comfortable are they. I think ive got a little bruising from them today too. Still..persevering with them! Im still taking the pills (I hoped they werent working because they just needed time to build up) but they still do bugger all. Im trying to fool myself subconsciously that the bands are taking away my sickness...I need to eat!! xx


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Even though I have felt like death and been not able to function I'm so pleased I didn't vomit! You poor thing Sarah! I really hope things start to get better ASAP!
> Yeah for kicking Tina! Can't wait to feel that! Xx

Its rough isnt it...but sooo worth it!

I am still jealous of my mum tho. 2 pregnancies and zero ms. Infact, she said she had absoultely zero symptoms of pregnancy all the way through. Lucky!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Morning girls! How are we today. Think I'm starting to feel a little human again! Still don't think I will go Back to work til I'm 12 weeks but I'm hoping to be much better by then! X

Thats great to hear that youre starting to feel a bit more like yourself again! I suppose we hit a point where our bodies must get used to all the hormone changes and give us a rest. I truly hope that it stays calmed down and that the severe symptoms are gone :)

Im not too bad. Need to phone my midwife now and arrange my first appointment (Was holding back till heartbeat scan). Oh, also need to cancel my infertility appointment too...wont be needed that! woohoo!

Other than that...I unfortunately still feel very unhuman lol. :sick:

x


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Morning girls! How are we today. Think I'm starting to feel a little human again! Still don't think I will go Back to work til I'm 12 weeks but I'm hoping to be much better by then! X

Glad you are feeling better rooster! Ms is supposed to peak around 8 weeks then taper off so it looks like you are at the tail end of it yay!!!!!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i know he is already, i just can't feel it most of the time! sometimes i get kinda scared cause i realize i haven't felt anything for a long long time, so i have to go check for hb with my dopplar. super paranoid!
> it is amazing how fast it happens. especially when you see him/her on that scan. it's instant. i am so excited for my baby my arms ache to hold him. i just want him here and safe.
> hmmm, that's awful you can't wear the bands too long. i couldn't either once i was wearing them correctly because that thing that pushes into the skin would make my wrist ache.
> 
> Nah..youre not paranoid! Youre a good mom whos super in love with her little boy on the way and wants to make sure hes ok! I reckon that must be the hard stage of feeling things..with it being sporadic :)
> 
> Aww hun...that part about your arms aching to hold him...that just had be in tears!! Yes, youve wanted this little man for a long time and gone through so much to get to here...its going to be such a wonderful day when you go into labour and hes finally there looking up at you! Ok...here come the tears again... :cry:
> 
> Yeah the balls are not that comfortable are they. I think ive got a little bruising from them today too. Still..persevering with them! Im still taking the pills (I hoped they werent working because they just needed time to build up) but they still do bugger all. Im trying to fool myself subconsciously that the bands are taking away my sickness...I need to eat!! xxClick to expand...

Persistent ms you have! Your poor girl. Must be really hard on you. Have you tried taking b6, ginger, sucking on hard candies? Peppermint tea, ginger tea. Smelling a lemon. These are all things that have helped some women. It seems to be different for everyone so it's kinda a trial an error thing. Maybe your dr has a different brand med to prescribe also.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Even though I have felt like death and been not able to function I'm so pleased I didn't vomit! You poor thing Sarah! I really hope things start to get better ASAP!
> Yeah for kicking Tina! Can't wait to feel that! Xx
> 
> Its rough isnt it...but sooo worth it!
> 
> I am still jealous of my mum tho. 2 pregnancies and zero ms. Infact, she said she had absoultely zero symptoms of pregnancy all the way through. Lucky!Click to expand...

Some get so lucky! I have to admit I still don't feel well. It's only at night after dinner. I have such horrible heartburn and nothing cures it. Scary cause it's only second tri and will get much worse in third tri. Had it with ds too. I have it without being pregnant, so it's no surprise or anything, just gets tough sometimes feeling icky all the time. Totally worth it though!


----------



## moter98

So last night I was laying in bed and suddenly my lower left abdomen started twitching. A lot. At first I thought it was baby kicking, but it continued and it was so fast it couldn't have been kicks. I could even see it on the outside. I think my uterus may have been spasming. I had this same thing happen to me for months after I had ds. I can't help but worry what that means! Been googling but haven't found much yet. It wasn't hiccups or kicking, at least none I've ever experienced. It went on for about an hour, then sporadically through the night.


----------



## rooster100

Hi Moter, I know it's hard but try not to worry too much especially if it happened with ds, it's probably nothing to worry about? Did it happen again last night? 
Is there a midwife you can call to ask questions?
I was wondering if I could email you a pic of my scan to put up as I'm still to stupid to do it!? Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Yay rach i wanna see scan!!

Tina..could it have been caused by the stretching of the uterus? Ive just been sat thinking about it and maybe when the body was stretching things out it irritated a nerve and causes the spasming? The uterus has to get so big and your sweet potato is growing bigger all the time so maybe its just caused by a growth spurt?

Only thing in that list i havent tried is sniffing a lemon! Tho i had some fresh lemon yesterday in some water and even that was turning my stomach lol.

Currently laid on my bed with a pack of ginger biscuits, some water and keeping my mind on the end result! I dont -do- feeling ill. I hate feeling sorry for myself. So worth it but definitely draiing :)

Does milk help your heartburn at all tina?

xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi Moter, I know it's hard but try not to worry too much especially if it happened with ds, it's probably nothing to worry about? Did it happen again last night?
> Is there a midwife you can call to ask questions?
> I was wondering if I could email you a pic of my scan to put up as I'm still to stupid to do it!? Xx

it never happened while i was pregnant with ds, it happened after he was born. 
if it happens again i will be sure to ask my dr about it. really scared me. i did find a thread on it that said it was just a uterine spasm. kind of a phenomenon dr's don't really understand, but not harmful or anything. kind of like a form of bh. i didn't find anyone that had it happen this early, but just hoping it was a one time fluke thing!

sure, send me any pics you want! i'll put them up


----------



## rooster100

Hope it stays away for you :hugs: 
Will email the little pic. It's not too clear but exciting anyway! 
Xx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Yay rach i wanna see scan!!
> 
> Tina..could it have been caused by the stretching of the uterus? Ive just been sat thinking about it and maybe when the body was stretching things out it irritated a nerve and causes the spasming? The uterus has to get so big and your sweet potato is growing bigger all the time so maybe its just caused by a growth spurt?
> 
> Only thing in that list i havent tried is sniffing a lemon! Tho i had some fresh lemon yesterday in some water and even that was turning my stomach lol.
> 
> Currently laid on my bed with a pack of ginger biscuits, some water and keeping my mind on the end result! I dont -do- feeling ill. I hate feeling sorry for myself. So worth it but definitely draiing :)
> 
> Does milk help your heartburn at all tina?
> 
> xx

i think you are having a girl sarah. with how sick you are, i'd be surprised if it's a boy! 
i know how you are feeling. it's miserable feeling sick all the time. and it's not like it lasts just a week or two, it's weeks and weeks and def draining! you've got it even worse with the vomiting! can you call in and ask for a different anti nausea med? i bet they can find something for you that will at least help with that. there's also this all natural supplement called morning sickness magic. it works for some. it is a combo of ginger and b6. gotta admit, it didn't work for me, but maybe it will for you. oh, have you tried gum? that may help too. cinnamon or peppermint gum helped me a bit when the big waves of nausea hit. hope the worst of it tapers off soon. :hugs:

i've tried all natural remedies for heartburn and nothing works. approved meds don't even work. i could get a script from dr for nexium which might work, but i'm not willing to do that just yet. i think it just comes down to that i am more prone to heartburn. if it gets so bad that i feel nausea a lot, then i will ask for a script. trying to avoid fried foods, spicy foods, anything that might make it worse. i think it will come and go in the 2nd tri, which is tolerable. if its here to stay in 3rd tri, i'll have to talk to dr. it's not good for the throat to have acid burning it 24/7, so there's that to think of too.


----------



## moter98

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! here is rachel's scan photo :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rooster100

Thanks Moter! I really appriciate that! xx


----------



## moter98

your welcome! send any pics you want to me. i'll put them up.


----------



## moter98

so ds's big toenail came almost completely off. i'm freaked out. he wants it off, but i just can't pull it the rest of the way off. i wish dh were home.


----------



## rooster100

Oh that sounds nasty! Im a nurse and that sends shivers down my spine! X


----------



## moter98

i'm waiting for dh. i just can't do it! i gave ds a sucker and let him watch his movie, lol! gonna spoil him all day till dh gets home


----------



## rooster100

Good thinking! That's what husbands are for! X


----------



## moter98

hope he gets home early


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Yay rach i wanna see scan!!
> 
> Tina..could it have been caused by the stretching of the uterus? Ive just been sat thinking about it and maybe when the body was stretching things out it irritated a nerve and causes the spasming? The uterus has to get so big and your sweet potato is growing bigger all the time so maybe its just caused by a growth spurt?
> 
> Only thing in that list i havent tried is sniffing a lemon! Tho i had some fresh lemon yesterday in some water and even that was turning my stomach lol.
> 
> Currently laid on my bed with a pack of ginger biscuits, some water and keeping my mind on the end result! I dont -do- feeling ill. I hate feeling sorry for myself. So worth it but definitely draiing :)
> 
> Does milk help your heartburn at all tina?
> 
> xx
> 
> i think you are having a girl sarah. with how sick you are, i'd be surprised if it's a boy!
> i know how you are feeling. it's miserable feeling sick all the time. and it's not like it lasts just a week or two, it's weeks and weeks and def draining! you've got it even worse with the vomiting! can you call in and ask for a different anti nausea med? i bet they can find something for you that will at least help with that. there's also this all natural supplement called morning sickness magic. it works for some. it is a combo of ginger and b6. gotta admit, it didn't work for me, but maybe it will for you. oh, have you tried gum? that may help too. cinnamon or peppermint gum helped me a bit when the big waves of nausea hit. hope the worst of it tapers off soon. :hugs:
> 
> i've tried all natural remedies for heartburn and nothing works. approved meds don't even work. i could get a script from dr for nexium which might work, but i'm not willing to do that just yet. i think it just comes down to that i am more prone to heartburn. if it gets so bad that i feel nausea a lot, then i will ask for a script. trying to avoid fried foods, spicy foods, anything that might make it worse. i think it will come and go in the 2nd tri, which is tolerable. if its here to stay in 3rd tri, i'll have to talk to dr. it's not good for the throat to have acid burning it 24/7, so there's that to think of too.Click to expand...

Definitely speak to the doctor hun if it continues, and ill tell you why.

Months and months and months ago, about 6 months now, I had an infection and I started to lose my voice. They told me that it was laryngitis and that it would get better within 3 weeks.  Well here I still am, and my voice is so hit and miss its depressing. Some days I can talk fairly ok, others my voice is breaking constantly and I have to force it out, and others its just not worth trying.

Last month, we found out that I have vocal chord damage. Its been caused by acid reflux. Id always had heartburn but I didnt recall it being worse than usual. But then the doctor told me there is a condition called silent reflux wher ethe acid comes up part way into the tubes but doesnt make it all the way into the mouth. And it damages the vocal chords like what I have now. It may or may not get better. But unfortunately, the treatment for silent reflux is not safe in pregnancy so hopefully it wont be too bad in 7 months time when I can finally get treated and ill get my voice back.

I think if youre suffering quite bad with it now then theres a good chance youre going to be really suffering in the third tri when everything gets pushed up :( So I would defo recommend speaking to the doc about what can be done if thats the case.

Peppermind is now laying very heavy on me :( As is ginger lol. Typical isnt it! I have found though that sucking on a chuppa chup is really helping my nausea. I went to the store last night and bought a box of 50 to keep me stopcked up lol.

I was so happy this morning when I woke up and felt hungry more than sick. I ate a crumpet and felt great! But then I made the mistake of eating a yoghurt and now thats something to add to the avoid list cos Im now back in pukeville lol.

How u ladies feeling today? xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! here is rachel's scan photo :cloud9:

Oh WOW!!! I never expected it to be that clear at 9wks!!! Was that abdominal Rach? xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Oh my on the Toe!! Did it end up ok in the end Tina? 

I wonder how Faythe is getting on! x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Yay rach i wanna see scan!!
> 
> Tina..could it have been caused by the stretching of the uterus? Ive just been sat thinking about it and maybe when the body was stretching things out it irritated a nerve and causes the spasming? The uterus has to get so big and your sweet potato is growing bigger all the time so maybe its just caused by a growth spurt?
> 
> Only thing in that list i havent tried is sniffing a lemon! Tho i had some fresh lemon yesterday in some water and even that was turning my stomach lol.
> 
> Currently laid on my bed with a pack of ginger biscuits, some water and keeping my mind on the end result! I dont -do- feeling ill. I hate feeling sorry for myself. So worth it but definitely draiing :)
> 
> Does milk help your heartburn at all tina?
> 
> xx
> 
> i think you are having a girl sarah. with how sick you are, i'd be surprised if it's a boy!
> i know how you are feeling. it's miserable feeling sick all the time. and it's not like it lasts just a week or two, it's weeks and weeks and def draining! you've got it even worse with the vomiting! can you call in and ask for a different anti nausea med? i bet they can find something for you that will at least help with that. there's also this all natural supplement called morning sickness magic. it works for some. it is a combo of ginger and b6. gotta admit, it didn't work for me, but maybe it will for you. oh, have you tried gum? that may help too. cinnamon or peppermint gum helped me a bit when the big waves of nausea hit. hope the worst of it tapers off soon. :hugs:
> 
> i've tried all natural remedies for heartburn and nothing works. approved meds don't even work. i could get a script from dr for nexium which might work, but i'm not willing to do that just yet. i think it just comes down to that i am more prone to heartburn. if it gets so bad that i feel nausea a lot, then i will ask for a script. trying to avoid fried foods, spicy foods, anything that might make it worse. i think it will come and go in the 2nd tri, which is tolerable. if its here to stay in 3rd tri, i'll have to talk to dr. it's not good for the throat to have acid burning it 24/7, so there's that to think of too.Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely speak to the doctor hun if it continues, and ill tell you why.
> 
> Months and months and months ago, about 6 months now, I had an infection and I started to lose my voice. They told me that it was laryngitis and that it would get better within 3 weeks. Well here I still am, and my voice is so hit and miss its depressing. Some days I can talk fairly ok, others my voice is breaking constantly and I have to force it out, and others its just not worth trying.
> 
> Last month, we found out that I have vocal chord damage. Its been caused by acid reflux. Id always had heartburn but I didnt recall it being worse than usual. But then the doctor told me there is a condition called silent reflux wher ethe acid comes up part way into the tubes but doesnt make it all the way into the mouth. And it damages the vocal chords like what I have now. It may or may not get better. But unfortunately, the treatment for silent reflux is not safe in pregnancy so hopefully it wont be too bad in 7 months time when I can finally get treated and ill get my voice back.
> 
> I think if youre suffering quite bad with it now then theres a good chance youre going to be really suffering in the third tri when everything gets pushed up :( So I would defo recommend speaking to the doc about what can be done if thats the case.
> 
> Peppermind is now laying very heavy on me :( As is ginger lol. Typical isnt it! I have found though that sucking on a chuppa chup is really helping my nausea. I went to the store last night and bought a box of 50 to keep me stopcked up lol.
> 
> I was so happy this morning when I woke up and felt hungry more than sick. I ate a crumpet and felt great! But then I made the mistake of eating a yoghurt and now thats something to add to the avoid list cos Im now back in pukeville lol.
> 
> How u ladies feeling today? xxClick to expand...

thanks for sharing your story. i will monitor my heartburn closely. i suppose i will end up taking a script for it in the coming weeks. if its gonna be anything like it was with ds, i will need it. as of now, it's horrible at night, but during the day not too bad at all. i never even knew it could damage the vocal cords!! i hope your treatment after baby comes cures your problem and gets your voice back. 

oh no. :( ginger didn't work for me either. what is a chuppa chup? i don't know, lol! its great that you woke up hungry. may be a sign of the nausea tapering off.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Oh my on the Toe!! Did it end up ok in the end Tina?
> 
> I wonder how Faythe is getting on! x

yes, it's fine. i got up the courage to cut it and discovered there is still a very thin piece of nail still there, except for one small corner. it's really not too bad at all. i'm just a big baby lol


----------



## moter98

faythe, wondering how you are doing?


----------



## rooster100

It was abdominal Sarah. 
Glad you got the nail off Moter! Your very brave! 
X


----------



## moter98

lol! i'm pretty proud of myself. it doesn't really bother me when it's myself, but when it's someone else i totally freak out.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Yay rach i wanna see scan!!
> 
> Tina..could it have been caused by the stretching of the uterus? Ive just been sat thinking about it and maybe when the body was stretching things out it irritated a nerve and causes the spasming? The uterus has to get so big and your sweet potato is growing bigger all the time so maybe its just caused by a growth spurt?
> 
> Only thing in that list i havent tried is sniffing a lemon! Tho i had some fresh lemon yesterday in some water and even that was turning my stomach lol.
> 
> Currently laid on my bed with a pack of ginger biscuits, some water and keeping my mind on the end result! I dont -do- feeling ill. I hate feeling sorry for myself. So worth it but definitely draiing :)
> 
> Does milk help your heartburn at all tina?
> 
> xx
> 
> i think you are having a girl sarah. with how sick you are, i'd be surprised if it's a boy!
> i know how you are feeling. it's miserable feeling sick all the time. and it's not like it lasts just a week or two, it's weeks and weeks and def draining! you've got it even worse with the vomiting! can you call in and ask for a different anti nausea med? i bet they can find something for you that will at least help with that. there's also this all natural supplement called morning sickness magic. it works for some. it is a combo of ginger and b6. gotta admit, it didn't work for me, but maybe it will for you. oh, have you tried gum? that may help too. cinnamon or peppermint gum helped me a bit when the big waves of nausea hit. hope the worst of it tapers off soon. :hugs:
> 
> i've tried all natural remedies for heartburn and nothing works. approved meds don't even work. i could get a script from dr for nexium which might work, but i'm not willing to do that just yet. i think it just comes down to that i am more prone to heartburn. if it gets so bad that i feel nausea a lot, then i will ask for a script. trying to avoid fried foods, spicy foods, anything that might make it worse. i think it will come and go in the 2nd tri, which is tolerable. if its here to stay in 3rd tri, i'll have to talk to dr. it's not good for the throat to have acid burning it 24/7, so there's that to think of too.Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely speak to the doctor hun if it continues, and ill tell you why.
> 
> Months and months and months ago, about 6 months now, I had an infection and I started to lose my voice. They told me that it was laryngitis and that it would get better within 3 weeks. Well here I still am, and my voice is so hit and miss its depressing. Some days I can talk fairly ok, others my voice is breaking constantly and I have to force it out, and others its just not worth trying.
> 
> Last month, we found out that I have vocal chord damage. Its been caused by acid reflux. Id always had heartburn but I didnt recall it being worse than usual. But then the doctor told me there is a condition called silent reflux wher ethe acid comes up part way into the tubes but doesnt make it all the way into the mouth. And it damages the vocal chords like what I have now. It may or may not get better. But unfortunately, the treatment for silent reflux is not safe in pregnancy so hopefully it wont be too bad in 7 months time when I can finally get treated and ill get my voice back.
> 
> I think if youre suffering quite bad with it now then theres a good chance youre going to be really suffering in the third tri when everything gets pushed up :( So I would defo recommend speaking to the doc about what can be done if thats the case.
> 
> Peppermind is now laying very heavy on me :( As is ginger lol. Typical isnt it! I have found though that sucking on a chuppa chup is really helping my nausea. I went to the store last night and bought a box of 50 to keep me stopcked up lol.
> 
> I was so happy this morning when I woke up and felt hungry more than sick. I ate a crumpet and felt great! But then I made the mistake of eating a yoghurt and now thats something to add to the avoid list cos Im now back in pukeville lol.
> 
> How u ladies feeling today? xxClick to expand...
> 
> thanks for sharing your story. i will monitor my heartburn closely. i suppose i will end up taking a script for it in the coming weeks. if its gonna be anything like it was with ds, i will need it. as of now, it's horrible at night, but during the day not too bad at all. i never even knew it could damage the vocal cords!! i hope your treatment after baby comes cures your problem and gets your voice back.
> 
> oh no. :( ginger didn't work for me either. what is a chuppa chup? i don't know, lol! its great that you woke up hungry. may be a sign of the nausea tapering off.Click to expand...

Its just one of those hard candy lolliepops :) Ive found sucking on them when I feel really sick helps take the edge off!

Yep I never knew it could damage the chords either! Im really quite concerned that it might not come back properly after another 8 months. But not much I can do about it :)

I hope that it stays at bay for you hun as long as possible. Its evil! Im not looking forward to it one bit :hugs: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies :)

Hope youre all doing ok today! And yay for being on the eve of a new week change :hugs:

Pinky: Hope youre ok chick :flower:

Faythe: I hope that Shrimpette is/has made an appearance! 

Rach: Its such a great picture spesh being abdominal too! Wow! Have things calmed down for you now?

Tina: Defo brave lady! Im not looking forward to having to deal with things like that. Id pass them to matt but hes a big wuss when it comes to stuff like that!

xx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Yay rach i wanna see scan!!
> 
> Tina..could it have been caused by the stretching of the uterus? Ive just been sat thinking about it and maybe when the body was stretching things out it irritated a nerve and causes the spasming? The uterus has to get so big and your sweet potato is growing bigger all the time so maybe its just caused by a growth spurt?
> 
> Only thing in that list i havent tried is sniffing a lemon! Tho i had some fresh lemon yesterday in some water and even that was turning my stomach lol.
> 
> Currently laid on my bed with a pack of ginger biscuits, some water and keeping my mind on the end result! I dont -do- feeling ill. I hate feeling sorry for myself. So worth it but definitely draiing :)
> 
> Does milk help your heartburn at all tina?
> 
> xx
> 
> i think you are having a girl sarah. with how sick you are, i'd be surprised if it's a boy!
> i know how you are feeling. it's miserable feeling sick all the time. and it's not like it lasts just a week or two, it's weeks and weeks and def draining! you've got it even worse with the vomiting! can you call in and ask for a different anti nausea med? i bet they can find something for you that will at least help with that. there's also this all natural supplement called morning sickness magic. it works for some. it is a combo of ginger and b6. gotta admit, it didn't work for me, but maybe it will for you. oh, have you tried gum? that may help too. cinnamon or peppermint gum helped me a bit when the big waves of nausea hit. hope the worst of it tapers off soon. :hugs:
> 
> i've tried all natural remedies for heartburn and nothing works. approved meds don't even work. i could get a script from dr for nexium which might work, but i'm not willing to do that just yet. i think it just comes down to that i am more prone to heartburn. if it gets so bad that i feel nausea a lot, then i will ask for a script. trying to avoid fried foods, spicy foods, anything that might make it worse. i think it will come and go in the 2nd tri, which is tolerable. if its here to stay in 3rd tri, i'll have to talk to dr. it's not good for the throat to have acid burning it 24/7, so there's that to think of too.Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely speak to the doctor hun if it continues, and ill tell you why.
> 
> Months and months and months ago, about 6 months now, I had an infection and I started to lose my voice. They told me that it was laryngitis and that it would get better within 3 weeks. Well here I still am, and my voice is so hit and miss its depressing. Some days I can talk fairly ok, others my voice is breaking constantly and I have to force it out, and others its just not worth trying.
> 
> Last month, we found out that I have vocal chord damage. Its been caused by acid reflux. Id always had heartburn but I didnt recall it being worse than usual. But then the doctor told me there is a condition called silent reflux wher ethe acid comes up part way into the tubes but doesnt make it all the way into the mouth. And it damages the vocal chords like what I have now. It may or may not get better. But unfortunately, the treatment for silent reflux is not safe in pregnancy so hopefully it wont be too bad in 7 months time when I can finally get treated and ill get my voice back.
> 
> I think if youre suffering quite bad with it now then theres a good chance youre going to be really suffering in the third tri when everything gets pushed up :( So I would defo recommend speaking to the doc about what can be done if thats the case.
> 
> Peppermind is now laying very heavy on me :( As is ginger lol. Typical isnt it! I have found though that sucking on a chuppa chup is really helping my nausea. I went to the store last night and bought a box of 50 to keep me stopcked up lol.
> 
> I was so happy this morning when I woke up and felt hungry more than sick. I ate a crumpet and felt great! But then I made the mistake of eating a yoghurt and now thats something to add to the avoid list cos Im now back in pukeville lol.
> 
> How u ladies feeling today? xxClick to expand...
> 
> thanks for sharing your story. i will monitor my heartburn closely. i suppose i will end up taking a script for it in the coming weeks. if its gonna be anything like it was with ds, i will need it. as of now, it's horrible at night, but during the day not too bad at all. i never even knew it could damage the vocal cords!! i hope your treatment after baby comes cures your problem and gets your voice back.
> 
> oh no. :( ginger didn't work for me either. what is a chuppa chup? i don't know, lol! its great that you woke up hungry. may be a sign of the nausea tapering off.Click to expand...
> 
> Its just one of those hard candy lolliepops :) Ive found sucking on them when I feel really sick helps take the edge off!
> 
> Yep I never knew it could damage the chords either! Im really quite concerned that it might not come back properly after another 8 months. But not much I can do about it :)
> 
> I hope that it stays at bay for you hun as long as possible. Its evil! Im not looking forward to it one bit :hugs: xxClick to expand...

oh, nummy nummy.

well, it hasn't stayed away for me. it was so bad last night i was up most of the night. i've sent a message to my clinic requesting a script. will see what dr thinks.


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, I am feeling better Sarah thanks. Not anywhere near my old self but defo not as bad as I was! Still not able for work! 
Happy 8 weeks!! Very exciting! 
Happy 19 weeks Moter!! Nearly half way there! 
Faythe how are you? Any baby yet? 
Hi Pinky!! How are you? Any news with the FS? X


----------



## sarahuk

Happy new week ladies!! One week closer :D

xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, I am feeling better Sarah thanks. Not anywhere near my old self but defo not as bad as I was! Still not able for work!
> Happy 8 weeks!! Very exciting!
> Happy 19 weeks Moter!! Nearly half way there!
> Faythe how are you? Any baby yet?
> Hi Pinky!! How are you? Any news with the FS? X

happy 10 weeks rooster!

happy 8 week sarah!

baby can hear my hb now!


----------



## rooster100

Can you? On your Doppler? How very exciting! That little baby is a fighter and I'm 20 weeks he will be in your arms :hugs: x


----------



## moter98

it says in my ticker that baby can now hear my hb! yes, i've been able to hear babies hb on dopplar since 12+6......and now i feel kicks. :) can't wait to meet my little guy.

you are so close to the 12 week mark and 2nd tri, woohoo!!


----------



## rooster100

I know I can't wait to get to 12 weeks. Will feel I can relax and breath a little more! Xx


----------



## moter98

yeah, 12 seems to be the magic number


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I am feeling better Sarah thanks. Not anywhere near my old self but defo not as bad as I was! Still not able for work!
> Happy 8 weeks!! Very exciting!
> Happy 19 weeks Moter!! Nearly half way there!
> Faythe how are you? Any baby yet?
> Hi Pinky!! How are you? Any news with the FS? X
> 
> happy 10 weeks rooster!
> 
> happy 8 week sarah!
> 
> baby can hear my hb now!Click to expand...

Wow thats amazing Tina!! I bet baby finds a lot of soothing in that :) Hows those kicks? Building up? :) Cant belive youre 10wks and 19wks already...time is flying!!


----------



## sarahuk

Yep 12 is the magic number for me since the placenta takes over and decreases MS apparently! Bring it on!


----------



## Faythe

Afternoon ladies. How're you all?

No baby yet I'm afraid :(

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Ohh Faythe! :hugs: Hope youre ok! Are you any closer to getting your account sorted?

Aww sounds like Shrimpette is very happy with mummy and doesnt want to come out yet! You must be in your last week now right? I hope he/she makes a move soon for you!

xx


----------



## Faythe

Shrimpette is due Friday :)

Nopey as was told I'd be limited to posts and can't even post anything that would identify me, so pretty pointless really.

xx


----------



## moter98

baby is still hanging out yet huh? i thought for sure you had gone into labor by now! what a little turkey lol


----------



## Faythe

I bloody wish! :(

Bump pic from the weekend - hoping it's my last because I've had enough now. I can barely get about without struggling in pain.
 



Attached Files:







Photo0452.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moter98

He looks ready to come out lol! Hopefully any minute now it will start. Those last weeks are so tough. I feel for ya. Have the drs discussed inducing once you are past your due date?


----------



## rooster100

Faythe I know you feel uncomfortable and crappy but you look beautiful! 
Hope he/she comes ASAP! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Shrimpette is due Friday :)
> 
> Nopey as was told I'd be limited to posts and can't even post anything that would identify me, so pretty pointless really.
> 
> xx

Oh no :( That doesnt really help you much! Unless you just clean start out all over again and just let people you know well know who you are.

Its nice to hear from you tho chick! Wow Friday! I know it must feel like time is going super slow for you at the moment but I cant believe youre due date is here now!! Still feels like yesterday we were looking at your tests! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Awww! beautiful shrimpette bump! He/she does look low down now though. I hope those contractions start up for you really soon! Cant wait to hear how it all went and see beautiful little shrimpette! x


----------



## Faythe

Nopey - just that i'll have a sweep at 41 weeks.

We'll just have to see what happens in the mean time. Just so fed up now. Feel like a usless fat blob :cry:

xx


----------



## moter98

i bet you go before 41 weeks, but if not, the sweep very well could kick start things.


----------



## Faythe

Not feeling confident that it will happen before then :(

Happy 19 weeks!


----------



## moter98

some things you can do to try to speed it up are walking and bd!


----------



## Faythe

Can't really walk. Tried sex, several times. Not so much as a twinge.


----------



## moter98

i walked on my treadmill while i was in labor, just didn't know i was lol! dh thought i was crazy, but i walked about an hour a day the last month cause i was so miserable. i was trying to help dilation along. i was only dilated to 2 when i went in so it probably didn't work anyway.


----------



## moter98

oh, i heard spicy foods could help too


----------



## Faythe

Can't do spicy food. Burns my mouth.

I crunch when I walk, so walking is out of the question now.


----------



## moter98

Eeeeowwwch. Crunch when you walk? Hope baby comes soon and gives your body a break


----------



## sarahuk

Ouch that sounds painful :(

I really hope Shrimpette starts today and gives you some relief. I can only imagine how difficult it all must be right at the end. :( x


----------



## rooster100

Hi girlies, I just called the midwife in a bit of a panic as I have had cramps all day and this evening they have got worse. She has referred me to the early pregnancy unit tomorrow. I'm sure cramping is normal! I just can't handle it! I want it to be April already! Xx


----------



## moter98

I hope all checks out well rooster


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi girlies, I just called the midwife in a bit of a panic as I have had cramps all day and this evening they have got worse. She has referred me to the early pregnancy unit tomorrow. I'm sure cramping is normal! I just can't handle it! I want it to be April already! Xx

Hey hun :) Im sure everything is fine! I had reallllly bad cramps too but its apparently just all the ligaments stretching out and body parts moving around

xx


----------



## rooster100

Thanks, I'm sure it's all ok. Just panic so quickly. I hate any pains. Im so scared of m/c again. I'm sure it's just stretchy pains xx


----------



## Faythe

Most likely all your ligaments honey x


----------



## sarahuk

Great...had an orgasm (no penetration) and pretty immediately felt wet so went off to the bathroom to be met with lots of bright red blood.

Im hoping it was just the contracting of things that caused a little bleed but now im up scared to death that im starting with a loss :( Guess ill be phoning EPU in the morning. :cry:


----------



## moter98

hang in there! that can happen after bd because. the cervix is more filled with blood and and sensitive. it's likely your cervix was just bumped. lay down and take it easy and see if the bleeding the stops.


----------



## moter98

oh now i see you said no penetration. how much blood was it? lay down and take it easy!


----------



## sarahuk

Im wondering if its a burst blood vessel from the contracting because there wasnt any penetration.

I was telling myself that it would be one hell of a coincidence to start having a loss right at that moment...so surely it has to be related to that. Thought me days of being scared to go to the bathroom were gunna be over for a while! xx


----------



## sarahuk

At first it covered the toilet paper...and then it eased as i wiped. I need to go pee again cos of the nerves I think, but put off going lol...I -do- think its slowed down but its definitely freaked me out. It was defo AF amounts at the time x


----------



## moter98

the only way to know is to have a scan and/or pelvic exam. it could be many things. most common is just a cervical irritation, which is very possible with orgasm cause it causes contractions


----------



## sarahuk

Yeah I think it was a self inflicted bleed :)

Im gunna call the unit tomorrow and see if they will let me pop in for a reassurance scan. x


----------



## moter98

i would ask for a scan, but it seem like way too much coincidence of when it happened. its very common to have some bleeding after orgasm


----------



## moter98

i googled this same problem and here was a response. i think it's just fine hun

I had this earlier in my pregnancy but has stopped. The midwife said it was because of the extra blood flow to the uterus and the contractions during the orgasm can sometimes burst a little vessel.


----------



## sarahuk

I really hope so Tina. Prob now is, after a return to the bathroom im still bleeding and its turning quite clotty.


----------



## moter98

do you have cramps?
i think you should put yourself on bedrest till you see a dr. if its an irritation, not moving around should help it heal right up


----------



## sarahuk

I have some but they arent really strong ones. And it only started after the O...so I reckon they are from the contracting.

To be fair..matt and i only had naughty time once since finding out..so it was a pretty good one (the things we tell each other!!) so im not surprised and was ready for the cramping. Just the blood that threw me.

Am in bed atm and going to beg for the scan and go on a sex ban till after baby is born (hopefully!!) xx


----------



## moter98

It must be from the o Sarah. I would ask for scan just for reassurance. If you are not having bend over in pain cramps it shouldn't be anything serious. Remember that I've had bright red bleeding with clots too and baby is still healthy and kicking!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Very true!! Thank you so much for helping put my mind at rest hun :hugs:

Im sure tomorrow we will find out all is fine :D xx


----------



## moter98

Take it easy and rest till then. :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

Sarah! Hope your ok today you poor love. Did you get any sleep? Have you called the EPU yet? Demand a scan! Like Moter said its too much of a coincidence that it happened right after the orgasm. Try to relax (I know that's much easier said then done!) bleeding is common in the first trimester for one reason or another. Keep is updated! :hugs: wish I could give u a real hug. Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks girlies :hugs: x

Today I am not so worried :) The last couple of times I wiped lat night it was clearly getting less and less so I think it was just the one episode of red that I had. This morning, there was only brown, so I guess it was just leftovers from the rush last night :)

I called EPU and told them about how the bleed had been and was I ok to just disregard it as one of those things. She said it was probably ok, but they want to scan me anyway to be sure, so im off in for a scan at 2.45.

I dont feel worried about it so much now though. If Id been bleeding still this morning I would be, but the brown really reassured me. On the plus side..it will be lovely to see how much Snook has changed in just one week :)


----------



## Faythe

I'm sure all is well. I remember having a huge glob of blood early on after having sex (I never mentioned it, though) and well, shrimpette is due in a few days!


----------



## moter98

Let us know how scan goes. Happy to hear it tapered off


----------



## rooster100

Let us know how it goes! I will be thinking of you! I'm sure you will be fine. DH is now on a sex ban! (only have had sex twice since the bfp!) I am terrified of it! Plus I feel like a bloated warthog! X


----------



## rooster100

Any news Sarah? Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Rach how did u get on with your scan? It was today right?

Here is my little Snook at 8wks and 2 days :) The scanner had it magnified so hard to see...and she printed off the worst damn piccie of them all but...the roundish area right at the bottom is the head. He seems to enjoy being upside down lol. Hes also facing to the right of the piccie...so the top most part is his feets, and the round thing around where his tummy is, well thats actually his yolksac but he looked to be cuddling it the entire time of the scan :) Amazing experience to finally see a baby shape looking back at us! Hopefully no more scans needed now till 12wks! 

She says there is no evidence of anything unhealthy in there and that she believes the bleed was caused by...what we already suspected anyway...burst blood vessel! Relief tho xxx
 



Attached Files:







8+2.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 1


----------



## moter98

Great news Sarah!


----------



## Faythe

Thats AMAZING :D


----------



## sarahuk

Yeah I am soooo happy right now. Weight of the world has been lifted and cant quite believe that the amazing little headstanding baby on the screen was actually inside me!!

How are my ladies today?

And how are you feeling Faythe today? Is Shrimpette being kinder to you today? xx


----------



## Faythe

Feeling like PANTS! :(

xx


----------



## rooster100

Sarah what a relief! thank god! its amazing when the scan is more baby shaped isnt it? im having a check up tomorrow. Not too sure what will happen, still cramping today but not as bad! xx


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, had the scan everything was fine with baby. Have a 5cm cyst on my ovary which Is most likely causing the pain. That was my dating scan. Will be 11 weeks sat so put me forward a few days. Official due date 20th of April 2013 x


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, had the scan everything was fine with baby. Have a 5cm cyst on my ovary which Is most likely causing the pain. That was my dating scan. Will be 11 weeks sat so put me forward a few days. Official due date 20th of April 2013 x

Thats great news hun! Did u get a piccie?

Yep my sister had a cyst too when she was pregnant. Its defo whats causing ur pain. Im sure it will go away soon :)

Aww Faythe :( Shrimpette is definitely keeping you waiting! Tomorrow is due date right? Hope he/she sticks to that date!

Tina hope youre ok today.

Big hugs to you too pinks and hope youre well!

x


----------



## Faythe

I hope the cyst stops hurting so much, Rooster :hugs:

Yeah due tomorrow but doubt he/she will arrive by then. Ah well, gotta keep positive!

xx


----------



## moter98

glad scan went well rooster. hopefully the cyst clears up on its own soon. 

faythe, you must be getting mighty impatient!


----------



## rooster100

Yeah poor faythe isn't the due date tomorrow? Xx


----------



## Faythe

Impatient is not the word I'd use right now haha!

A lady from a group I'm in wasn't due until Sunday, but had a sweep yesterday. Had her LO early hours this morning.

Man am I sulking big time.


----------



## moter98

Your sweep is next week if baby doesn't come?


----------



## rooster100

Baby will be here soon faythe. I can't imagine how uncomfortable and frustrating it must be! X
I changed my ticker to my official date! X


----------



## Faythe

I'm seeing the MW tomorrow so will beg her for a sweep there and then


----------



## moter98

Hope you get it!


----------



## sarahuk

Good luck with the MW today honey! And happy due date!!

Hows me ladies today? :) x


----------



## rooster100

Hi Sarah! How are you? I'm ok still having lots of tummy pains. 
Faythe due date day!! That's crazy, feels like last month you were annoching the bfp! Xx


----------



## Faythe

She refused to do the sweep and it's taking alot not to type out a massive fecking rant.


----------



## moter98

what?! i just cannot believe it.


----------



## moter98

well, ladies. i am going crazy staying in this house for so long. one can only stare at the same walls for so long before going mad. i think i'm going to attempt to take ds and dog for a walk and to the park today. i just cannot take being cooped up one more minute!


----------



## rooster100

I'm sure a bit of light exercise will do you good Moter. 
X


----------



## moter98

it's a bit chilly here this morning so maybe will wait till afternoon


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi Sarah! How are you? I'm ok still having lots of tummy pains.
> Faythe due date day!! That's crazy, feels like last month you were annoching the bfp! Xx

Hey hun! 

Im sure the pains will settle down soon :) Your little one is getting big now! Lots of stretching to do!

Im not too bad thanks :) Sickness back with a vengeance this morning after jinxing things and saying I thought I was improving lol. Other than that...Im just on :cloud9: atm :D xx


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> She refused to do the sweep and it's taking alot not to type out a massive fecking rant.

Fay I am SO sorry to hear this :( I know you must be so fed up and frustrated now honey. Ive heard a lot of women get sweeps at 40wks so feels a bit meh that they wont help you along. Specially with you being full term and being so uncomfortable.

Hope youre ok hun :hugs: xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> well, ladies. i am going crazy staying in this house for so long. one can only stare at the same walls for so long before going mad. i think i'm going to attempt to take ds and dog for a walk and to the park today. i just cannot take being cooped up one more minute!

That sounds like a great idea honey! Will defo make you feel better me thinks!

When is your next scan date? xxx


----------



## Faythe

I feel like I'm about to have an emotional breakdown. Go look in 3rd tri at all the ladies having sweeps from 38 weeks, and then tell me why, when at full term 40 weeks, I've been refused.

I can't effing walk. Infact I can't do very much at all and she couldn't give two shits. Started spouting off how it was dangerous. Dangerous? How?! I'm full term for christ sake.

Surely not giving me a helping hand along and leaving it to the last minute for a medical induction is much worse, or am I losing the plot?


----------



## moter98

She may be referring to chance of infection. I think it depends on the dr also. Some do them on a regular basis and some disagree with doing them. I only had mine after I was already in labor. Only reason dr did mine was because I had scar tissue on my cervix from a previous surgery and would not dilate more till it was broken up. 
Is it possible this late in the game to seek a second opinion?


----------



## Faythe

I'm going to call the MW office on Monday and speak to someone else. Not happy with the way she spoke to me like I was an idiot :(


----------



## moter98

that's not right! hope you can find another mw


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I feel like I'm about to have an emotional breakdown. Go look in 3rd tri at all the ladies having sweeps from 38 weeks, and then tell me why, when at full term 40 weeks, I've been refused.
> 
> I can't effing walk. Infact I can't do very much at all and she couldn't give two shits. Started spouting off how it was dangerous. Dangerous? How?! I'm full term for christ sake.
> 
> Surely not giving me a helping hand along and leaving it to the last minute for a medical induction is much worse, or am I losing the plot?

Hmm yeah..I dont see what difference it makes at 40wks tbh if they did it a few days earlier than their 41wk agreement. I mean...its not like youre asking for it early. Youre full term and now overdue.

I would love to think that midwifes would apply some discretion to women who are actually not doing so well physically. Surely trying the sweep to put mum in a better position is a bigger benefit to the overall well being and health of both mum and bump :(

So sorry Faythe :( x


----------



## Faythe

You would have thought so, huh?

xx


----------



## sarahuk

:( Well..Im crossing everything I have for things to start moving for you hun. Can you see another midwife maybe? x


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! How are we all today? 
Faythe I hope baby is planning on making an apperance shortly! 
Sarah how is the sickness going? :hugs: 
Moter did you manage to get out of the house and take a stroll? 
Afm I am planning on going back to work on the 15th (have had 7 weeks off!) dreading it! Can hardly walk for 10 mins without feeling like I'm going to faint. How I'm going to do a 13 hour busy shift I have no idea!!
Have been having awful cramps and back ache, trying not to let it bother me. Was 11 weeks yesterday. Sorry girls my week changes on a sat now rather then a Monday! 
I want to have a little tea party when I make 12 weeks to celebrate! Wish you girls could be there. Xx


----------



## moter98

happy 11 weeks rooster! gonna have to remember your dates switched. have you asked your dr about feeling faint so much? could it be low blood pressure or low blood sugar? that must be miserable! can't imagine how you can work feeling like that. how bout work putting you on 8 hour shifts for awhile? 13 hours seems so long while pregnant! 
6 more days to go to 12 weeks. woohoo!!

i did get out for a 20 minute walk. ds and the dog were SO happy lol! didn't stop at the park cause i knew ds would want to go on the swings, only i can't lift him on and then he would get all upset. i'm gonna have to do some talking with him before we go next time so he understands we can't do the swings right now.


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, how is everyone today? 
I'm glad you got out this house Moter! 
Anyone know how pinky is? I have no heard from her in ages. 
Went to my doc (again) as I was cramping and she told me to relax and it's most likely the cyst rather then the baby. I knew I would be nervous again when pregant but not this nervous! Xx


----------



## moter98

Hang in there rach. You are almost to second tri!


Faythe, any contractions yet?


----------



## rooster100

Happy 20 weeks!! Halfway there!! Yeah! 
Happy 9 weeks Sarah!!! Xx


----------



## Faythe

Happy half way mark, Tina.

Nopey, not a sausage. So fed up :(


----------



## rooster100

Poor faythe! You have made the baby's home too snug! Hopefully he/she will evacuate soon! X


----------



## moter98

thanks for the halfway well wishes girls. feel like i've hit a first major milestone. 20 week anomaly scan on wed. worried, but i hoping for the best. 

happy 9 weeks sarah. feeling any better yet? how bout you rooster? still feeling sick too?

faythe, all right, it's time to get out that magic wand to jump start labor. baby has been cooked enough i think. time to get you some relief!


----------



## Faythe

Don't worry. I bet your scan will be fine :D

We've tried everything so that's it, I've given up now until the sweep on Friday


----------



## moter98

maybe that's all you need to do, lol
give up and then baby will decide to come

my SIL is having her triplets today. in section now. she is 29+4


----------



## rooster100

Thank god your getting the sweep faythe! Bet Friday cant come soon enough! 
Moter I'm sure your scan will be fine but of course your nervous! 
Afm feeling terrible! Actually vomitted today! I'm actually getting worse rather then better!! 
Thinking of annoching the pregnancy on facebook on sat when I'm 11 weeks. I have told a few friends already but worried that a few that I havent told yet will hear it in the grapevine rather then me annoching it! (stupid thing to worry about u know!) x


----------



## Faythe

Slightly terrified about the sweep in all honesty. Eeeep!

Good luck to your SIL, Tina :)

I hope you're feeling better soon, Rooster. Take it easy!

xx


----------



## moter98

i was scared about it too! not gonna lie, it does hurt. but its over with very quickly. mine may have been more painful cause of the scar tissue though. seriously, whole thing was less than a minute


----------



## moter98

2 nieces and a nephew born today at 29+4! smallest is 2lb 10oz. all in NICU and doing well.


----------



## rooster100

That's fantastic news Moter! Yeah! Sounds like you have 3 little fighters there :hugs:


----------



## moter98

can't wait to meet them. hopefully gonna go on wed or thurs depending on what dr says i can do


----------



## Faythe

Wow, teency! :cloud9:

Congrats


----------



## sarahuk

Congrats on dinging new weeks ladies! And also on the birth of your SIL's little miracles!!

Faythe I hope tomorrow proves a better day for you chick!

Sorry ive been quiet today. Not been feeling great and to top it all off I developed af pains and now back to having bleeding again. So been a bit stressed out about that. Got midwife appointment tomorrow so suppose thats good timing!

x


----------



## moter98

so sorry sarah. rest as much as you can till you see dr. worked wonders for me! can they give you another scan to check for the source? could it be another burst blood vessel


----------



## sarahuk

There was nothing when I went to the bathroom this morning :) Then got the aches again when the MW was here and when I went to get my wee sample there was some more brown and red. Nothing majorily substantial. She said that at 9wks, if something was wrong and I was having a MC, that I would know. She said at this stage it would not resemble af cramps and would be rather significant pain. So with it just being more like spotting, and light af cramps she thinks its just one of those things and that the pain is from things stretching out. So that put my mind at rest :) I just have been told to take things easy and keep an eye on it. Im wondering if its just an irriation from the site of the last bleed.

Hows my ladies today?

xx


----------



## moter98

could be just an irritation. just try to take it easy hun and not lift too heavy etc. my dr said bleeding in first tri is actually very common. 

so tired this morning. could not sleep had a nightmare at 4am about this darn placenta abrupting during labor. kept running through all the things i will need to tell the dr when i am actually in labor. this is kinda silly really. i'm only 20 weeks.


----------



## 2yearsandtryi

ive been ttc for 2 n half years ,dropped on really fast with my last 2 (was even on the pill with my second)found out i had pcos about 9 months back but decided we would take a couple of months to chill b4 we ttc again.now on cycle 2 on clomid and ovulated first month but no bfp so heres fingers crossed for this month.im 5dpo so carnt test till next week .did a sneaky one today but gonna wait now dont wanna be diheartend .


----------



## moter98

hope this is your bfp cycle 2yearsandtryi!


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, Sarah I hope the bleeding is stretching etc I have heard many women complaining of it in the first trimester and all is fine with baby. 
Poor Moter having the nightmares! I hate them! I dream about having another m/c about once a week since my bfp! 
I had to buy two maternity bras today! My bbs are huge! X


----------



## moter98

well, lost part of my mucous plug this morning, with blood in it.


----------



## Faythe

Have you spoken to your consultant?


----------



## moter98

Scan in an hour


----------



## Faythe

Keeping everything crossed for you *hugs*

Still nothing on my front - I've got an appt Thursday afternoon with the consultants to discuss immediate induction as I am now almost completely immobile and in constant pain with my pelvis.


----------



## rooster100

Moter I'm sorry, Did you pass alot? Are you cramping? X:hugs:


----------



## rooster100

That's good faythe, get baby out of there now! I bet Thursday seems like a lifetime away! X


----------



## Faythe

I hope they agree to it. My MW made the appt today for me after I called her up in tears.

Ideally I'd like it to happen naturally before then but I have a feeling it won't

x


----------



## rooster100

Faythe just cry (you probably will with all the pain and hormones) even over exaggerate if you have to, I'm sure if it's for the good of the patient they will do it? X


----------



## moter98

About a quarter size. I wouldn't be worried but it being bloody is scaring me. That's not at all remotely normal. Had to put up a fuss to be seen today. Not happy with me dr at all at this point. I shouldn't have to fight tooth and nail to be seen for a legitimate complication. Makes me feel like I'm making it up! He asked if I'm sure it came from that area. Um yes I'm not a moron, I know where it came from! I kept it to show him so he knows I'm not making this up. 

Faythe, hope baby comes soon for you


----------



## moter98

Faythe, try being a bitch. Seems to work for me. Drs here only understand pissed off I guess. Could care less about tears


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> could be just an irritation. just try to take it easy hun and not lift too heavy etc. my dr said bleeding in first tri is actually very common.
> 
> so tired this morning. could not sleep had a nightmare at 4am about this darn placenta abrupting during labor. kept running through all the things i will need to tell the dr when i am actually in labor. this is kinda silly really. i'm only 20 weeks.

Awww hun. Its not so silly darling. Ive already started worrying about breast feeding and im not even half way!!

Its good that youre proactive on that kind of thing. Plus it caused you a lot of stress and anxiety with the worry, so I cant say i am surprised about the nightmare. Hope its the last one you had though!

Yep the bleeding is non existent when I take it easy and have my legs up. Its when im walking about or sitting up for long periods of time that it seems to start :) xx


----------



## rooster100

Moter I'm sorry your dr is being a pain! Maybe change him after this? I dont know why they kick up a fuss! Do your bloody job and shut up! X


----------



## sarahuk

2yearsandtryi said:


> ive been ttc for 2 n half years ,dropped on really fast with my last 2 (was even on the pill with my second)found out i had pcos about 9 months back but decided we would take a couple of months to chill b4 we ttc again.now on cycle 2 on clomid and ovulated first month but no bfp so heres fingers crossed for this month.im 5dpo so carnt test till next week .did a sneaky one today but gonna wait now dont wanna be diheartend .

Think weve all been guilty of those sneaky tests early!! I hope this is your cycle :)


----------



## moter98

I will be changing after this


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I hope they agree to it. My MW made the appt today for me after I called her up in tears.
> 
> Ideally I'd like it to happen naturally before then but I have a feeling it won't
> 
> x

I think you did the right thing. If youre having that much trouble with your hips etc then they really could do with helping you along. I hope this gets things moving hun I really do! xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> About a quarter size. I wouldn't be worried but it being bloody is scaring me. That's not at all remotely normal. Had to put up a fuss to be seen today. Not happy with me dr at all at this point. I shouldn't have to fight tooth and nail to be seen for a legitimate complication. Makes me feel like I'm making it up! He asked if I'm sure it came from that area. Um yes I'm not a moron, I know where it came from! I kept it to show him so he knows I'm not making this up.
> 
> Faythe, hope baby comes soon for you

My lord tina :( You really are having a stressful time with this pregnancy arent you :hugs:

Good call on saving it. That way they cant argue with you.

How long till the scan now? Im sure all is ok though :hugs:

Cant believe how your doctors are with you. I think you should defo change doctors! xx


----------



## moter98

Just waiting for scan now. Yeah, it's been a rough time. Was not expecting this at all! Ds pregnancy seems like a walk in the park now


----------



## rooster100

Will it be much longer. Praying everything will be fine, you poor love. Thinking of you xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Just waiting for scan now. Yeah, it's been a rough time. Was not expecting this at all! Ds pregnancy seems like a walk in the park now

Hope for an update really soon chick! Well..im sure all this youve had before the labour means youll have a smooth delivery! :thumbup: You sure deserve it! xx


----------



## moter98

Well, scan tech said cervix measuring upper 3's-good- and no funneling. He couldn't see any blood in that area either. Said placenta looks fine. Waitin to see dr. I fully expected to be dilated and in preterm labor. I am happily surprised. Still have to have dr look at the pics and see what he thinks. Also, didn't ask about baby as inwas too scared to get the ever familiar answer you have to speak to you dr which always means something is wrong. Techs here aren't allowed to tell you if something is wrong, only if they think it looks ok

Oh, baby weighs 13 oz


----------



## rooster100

Well that sounds like its good news Moter! Thank god! Xx


----------



## moter98

So far so good  dr opinion hopefully will be the same. However, why in the heck do I have a piece of bloody plug come out?!


----------



## rooster100

Could it be a large blobby bit of cm? I know it sounds gross but maybe it was that? X


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Well, scan tech said cervix measuring upper 3's-good- and no funneling. He couldn't see any blood in that area either. Said placenta looks fine. Waitin to see dr. I fully expected to be dilated and in preterm labor. I am happily surprised. Still have to have dr look at the pics and see what he thinks. Also, didn't ask about baby as inwas too scared to get the ever familiar answer you have to speak to you dr which always means something is wrong. Techs here aren't allowed to tell you if something is wrong, only if they think it looks ok
> 
> Oh, baby weighs 13 oz

That sounds great!!! Sounds like there is no early labour going on so you can breath a sigh of relief!

Good to hear aswell that the placenta is still looking good. Momma did a good job healing!

im sure everything is perfect! When will you hear from the doc? xx


----------



## moter98

Not a chance. I've lost my plug before and know what it looks like. Also, this could not be confuse with cm. it is hard rubbery like with bright red blood in it.


----------



## rooster100

Oh right, so did the doc give you any clues to what has happened?


----------



## moter98

ok. cervix is 3.6 cm and no funneling. placenta looks normal. baby looks normal (doing the happy dance in my head) internal exam, cervix looks and feels normal. dr says it isn't the plug because cervix is completely closed so no way it could get out? he thinks cm. so i said why is it hard, rubbery and stringy and have bright red blood in it. he says, you are right, that's not normal. no explanation for that. so it's basically a big fat i don't know, BUT everything checks out normal. really nothing else they can do than what they already did. i am happy with the care i got today. they were very thorough. dr said he will set me up with a peri anytime i like. they come to clinic twice a week and are at hospital. he also said they wouldn't do anything different than he did. i will be having a scan at 24 weeks along with my reg appt to check cervical length and placenta.


----------



## rooster100

Fantastic news Moter! Couldn't be happier! Yeah!!! Little baby is sticking for another 20 weeks! Xx


----------



## moter98

i hope so! he keeps giving me quite the scare. still driving me a little nuts, with the no explanation answer, but also relieved everything looks ok


----------



## moter98

here's a couple pics from the scan. the one pic is the new technology they now have on their new machines.
 



Attached Files:







MORRISON_TINA_6 copy.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 4









MORRISON_TINA_3 copy.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rooster100

Those scans are incredible! What a little cutie!


----------



## moter98

thanks. :cloud9:


----------



## sarahuk

TINA!!!! Hes so gorgeous!! :cloud9:

I can imagine it must be frustrating not knowing whats going on! But its great to hear that everything is doing well hun! 

My spotting got a bit heavier a while ago and got the af cramps going on again. I really hope this stops soon. It feels like its teasing me on purpose x


----------



## moter98

sarah, i think you should request a scan. i don't want to scare you, but it's a small possibilty it could be a subchorionic hematoma - basically a blood clot in the uterus. 90% of the time they bleed out or are reabsorbed by the uterus. cramping can be a sign of blood in uterus. NOT that it is that. i'm not trying to scare you, i just want you to know it's a possibility. they are actually pretty common in first tri. i read up alot about them when i had my tear. can you get in for a scan? i really think you should


----------



## rooster100

Sarah I'm so sorry to hear your having such a crappy time. I really hope it all stops ASAP! Would you think about getting another scan done? X


----------



## rooster100

Morning ladies, 
How are you today Sarah? Anymore pain or bleeding? Have you thought about calling the doc? :hugs: x
Moter hope your feeling better and reassured today :) 
Faythe any sign of moving with that cheeky baby? X


----------



## Faythe

Nothing I'm afraid :(

Hope you're all doing OK

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Awww come on Shrimpette!! Mummy needs to cuddle you!!

Thanks Tina for the info..I did wonder about that! I was all set to call this morning but im totally spot free in all sense of the word and no AF aches :shrug: Matt thinks im worrying over nothing (he would hes a man lol)...but the fact it stopped threw me because i was convinced I would wake up this morning to a mess.

I think Im going to see if it comes back through today. If it does, then im going to bypass the midwife and call epu up. Im all cuddled up in bed today cos I feel :sick: as hell and got a headache on top too. Hows my ladies today? xxx


----------



## moter98

faythe! that baby needs to come already!! i am officially gonna have to have a talk with him/her about the pain momma is going through. time to come on out now baby. 

i'm doing better today, though i am terrified to "go" now since that's when it happened. gonna go see the triplets this morning hopefully. just waiting on finding out if my mom can meet us there as DS can't be in NICU and I need someone to watch him while I go in. 

Sarah, great that the bleeding has stopped. if it starts again, demand an U/S! hope you feel better.

Rooster, are you still feeling sick?


----------



## rooster100

So exciting seeing the triplets! Hope your sis in law is well?
I'm feeling crappy still. So tired. This has been the worst week for sickness!
Having constant cramping which I'm not too worried about just unpleasant x


----------



## sarahuk

So exciting about the triplets Tina! Cant wait to hear about it :)

Aww Rach..yep the cramping is a pain in the but isnt it :) Ive come to the conclusion now that its just one of tose things..im actually getting used to it!

I will defo get an u/s if things develop :) Atm its just the tiniest hint of a brown tinge so i not too concerned :) 

xx


----------



## rooster100

They do say brown is old blood and not to be too worried. I think we know ourselves of something is really wrong. I don't feel the cramps are concerning ATM. I still can't believe I have a baby in my tummy! Defo have a little bumpy now! So that helps me to believe it! Can't wait to get a bit bigger and feel it move then it will feel very real! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Wanna see piccie of the bump!!!

Its mad how fast it goes chick. Was just looking at a progresion ticker and it says im already 23% done. Youre already a quarter of a way there! More than! EXCITING!


----------



## rooster100

Wow 23% made already that's amazing! It's starting to sink in now that this is real and there is a very real chance I will be a mummy next year! I just can't believe it I never thought it would happen, how about you? Is it sinking in yet? I noticed you found the McDonald's thread! I just would eat that 24/7 if it wasn't so bad for me! X


----------



## moter98

eeek! the triplets are amazing. so, so tiny. it's truly a miracle they are all here and healthy. you would not believe how teeny tiny they are! SIL is doing great. she does home tomorrow.....if she can manage to leave her babies!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Wow 23% made already that's amazing! It's starting to sink in now that this is real and there is a very real chance I will be a mummy next year! I just can't believe it I never thought it would happen, how about you? Is it sinking in yet? I noticed you found the McDonald's thread! I just would eat that 24/7 if it wasn't so bad for me! X

I think it will sink in for me when I know im getting close to the end of this trimester lol...youre almost there honey cant believe it! Its more than a real chance...you ARE going to be a mummy next year!!

Lordy...the way my mouth starts to drool when i think about a bigmac lol.

Mind you..i used to get that way for chinese food. Matt bought me some for tea and i pushed it away after a few bites :( xx


----------



## sarahuk

Tina that is FANTASTIC news!! What has she named them? :) 

Well..still spotting the brown (though it is rather hit ad miss) but the cramping turned into a one sided cramping that was a bit stronger. I know that the baby is on my left side so i figured perhaps it was just the placenta burrowing more and getting ready to start working soon :shrug:

Either way..I called the early pregnancy unit to ask them if the spotting ive been having could be just left over from the bleed i had last week. The nurse was lovely, and she straight away said that shed like me to come in so they could just take a quick look. So im back to be cheked out tomorrow at 11.30.

I know its probably nothing and they are being over cautious. I guess the pain has in honesty been worrying me a bit, but im defo feeling like i spend half me life in the EPU these days 

xx


----------



## moter98

glad you have an appt for tomorrow! brown blood means old blood and is a very good sign. indicates whatever was bleeding has stopped bleeding and is expelling that old blood. does the cramping get better when you lay down? also, could it possibly be gas? your insides get pushed aside while pregnant to make room for the baby. i know i've felt worrisome side and back pains that only turned out to be gas.


----------



## sarahuk

Problem is the blood is a mixture which is what makes me think it probably is the burst blood vessel. That its somehow opening up again and thats why the old and new is there.

Lordy...that painful gas is the devil isnt it! I dont think its that because im getting that sometimes at the same time as the cramps. It feels like strong AF cramps on the left side and sometimes its in the back.

Sure its ok, but im glad they wanted to check it out...if a bit anxious about the scan being ok :) x


----------



## moter98

hope all goes well with your scan!


----------



## rooster100

Good luck with the scan Sarah! I love my EPU here they are so friendly and helpful.
It sounds like everything will be fine! 
Trapped wind is a killer! I get it every night (sorry tmi) 
X


----------



## sarahuk

Thank you so so much ladies for the well wishes :) Just getting ready to leave. Was in a proper stressed out panic of a mess last night but after a bit of sleep feeling much more relaxed. Sure its all fine :)

Hope you are all ok today xx


----------



## rooster100

I cant sleep and panic all night before scans, it's normal I'm sure everything will be just fine, let us know how you get on! Lots of love x


----------



## rooster100

Just found out a friend is pregnant! Her first month of trying! I Am happy for her but I still get jealous of people who can do it so quickly! God I'm a bitch! X


----------



## sarahuk

Nooo youre not! Its a normal reaction if you ask me. BUT...we will appreciate it all the more because we had to work to get to here :)

PERFECT scan!!! Omg I am soooo in love :cloud9:. Its no longer a squiggle on a screen or looking like a fuzzy cotton wool ball. We saw proper little baby! He was sleeping and had his head down on his chest but kept moving one of his arms a little. I was not expecting such a clear picture. I got a print out but its not as clear as the scan but ill upload.

They found no area for concern on the internal ultrasound. Or on the external. I had to have an external too because they couldnt see my ovary on the left side because baby was in the way! So just one of those things it seems. So excited...even though it seems baby is kicking himself in the head in the piccie! :) xx
 



Attached Files:







9wks 3days.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rooster100

Sarah thank god! What wonderful news!!! Yeah! Baby is so cute! The 9 week scan is amazing isn't it? It suddenly turns into a proper baby! I guess now if you bleed a little that toucans oh can relax as that baby is obviously very sticky! X


----------



## sarahuk

Its surreal isnt it? lol...think im still in shock at how much it resembles a baby already! xx


----------



## moter98

sarah, that's GREAT news! could just be that you have a sensitive cervix. there's so much more blood down there during pregnancy it's easy to burst a vessel or for it to get irritated. that would be my guess, but just a guess! must have been such a relief to see everything just fine in there. 
and oh my, your little bubs is flexible lol! looks like wanted mommy to know he or she is doing great in there.


----------



## sarahuk

Lol matt keeps saying its his little gymnast!! Im not sure whether thats his foot or part of the cord :shrug: lol. But either way...was amazing to see his face close up!

Relief..now i can keep focused on end of this month and hitting the 2nd tri and hopefully be done with this puking lol.

Hows my ladies today? xx


----------



## rooster100

It's so clear my 11 week one isn't that clear :( I think it's the babies umbilical cord as mine has that too and my dad asked is it a boy and was that his penis? I was like dad! That is bigger then the baby almost of course its not his privates! X


----------



## rooster100

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/07F76BE7-9F0A-40B7-BAFD-8E1878844458-4264-000005F664EF987F.jpg

No idea If this will work!


----------



## rooster100

It did work! I have worked out how to put pics on here!!


----------



## moter98

woohoo, i see a baby!


----------



## rooster100

Moter are you not proud of me for finally upload a pic?!


----------



## sarahuk

Oooooo well done Rach!!!

You can totally see baby there! So cute all curled up!! AWw :cloud9:

I think the only reason mine is so clear is because I had it done vaginally.

When is your 12wk scan Rach? xx


----------



## rooster100

I'm not having one :( because they said that one was fine so I don't need one! The baby was big enough for a dating scan. Going back to Dublin next week and might get a sneaky one done there! X


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Moter are you not proud of me for finally upload a pic?!

very proud rooster!


----------



## sarahuk

You should do that rach. It feels like youve kinda been robbed of the scan! Go go sneaky 12wk scan! :happydance:

Faythe, youve been not here today so Im sending out hugs in the hope that it means youre getting some movement with shrimpette :hugs: xx


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, had an Indian meal tonight with my siblings, was delicious! After I had it I felt very very very full, my stomach bloated out like I was 7 years pregnant! I felt awful and ended up vomitting! It was horrible! You don't think I could hurt the baby by getting so full, bloated and sick? I feel terrible for the LO! Xx


----------



## moter98

no, the baby is just fine! many women throw up everyday with ms so i can't see that hurting anything. i have done that myself before, eating too much and then throwing up. was really unexpected.


----------



## sarahuk

I throw up every day :) Its become my new daily ritual!

Faythe hope youre ok! x


----------



## rooster100

It wasn't so much the vomiting I just felt I had squished the little baby! 
Hope your all well today. 
I wonder does faythe have baby out yet?!


----------



## sarahuk

I hope so! Poor girl sounds like shes been in a lot of pain doesnt she :(

Awww Rach :D Im sure baby isnt squished! My mum was telling me the other day that she could sleep on her tummy her entire pregnancy...now thats squish!!

Im well today Rach, how about you? Im finally letting out all the stress id been holding onto this last week with the bleeding. Hope I can ride without any more into the 2nd tri now :)

Hope you and Tina are good today! x


----------



## sarahuk

Hope youre all good today! xx
 



Attached Files:







happy-saturday-2.gif
File size: 186.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## rooster100

I'm 12 weeks today. Had very sharp shooting pains in my uterus. Actually couldn't walk up my road. Went to the maternity hospital and the m/w did a Doppler on me and we heard the heartbeat! Very clearly and quite high up! She said it was amazing to hear it so well at 12 weeks! X


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> Hope youre all good today! xx

Happy saturday Sarah! Thats nice! Hope your ok? Your nearly 10 weeks! Can't you believe it? X


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> I'm 12 weeks today. Had very sharp shooting pains in my uterus. Actually couldn't walk up my road. Went to the maternity hospital and the m/w did a Doppler on me and we heard the heartbeat! Very clearly and quite high up! She said it was amazing to hear it so well at 12 weeks! X

Bloody hell hun! One more week and youre 2nd Tri!! Where has the time gone? Glad to hear that you have heard the heartbeat! Im considering hiring a doppler too to hear it :) Sounds like youre doing a fair bit of stretching honey. Baby is getting big now though!

10wks Monday...cant quite believe it..double fingers is so exciting!

And new week for Tina too! :happydance:

And hopefully Faythe is no longer baking shrimpette and is a mummy!


----------



## rooster100

I really hope faythe is a mummy! 
Tina will be next! 
Seems amazing getting into double figures! I never really thought about getting a Doppler but after hearing it today I want one! Have them at work though so can sneak into the staff room and have a little listen! 
Modwife says I am growing alot and my tummy is coming right out so I guess she is right


----------



## sarahuk

We need a bump piccie from you hon!!! Wanna see!!

You can hire them off ebay too..tenner a month! So tempted, but think ill wait a few more weeks first before I go ahead and do it. I have a bit of extra junk around the trunk so 

How are your pregnancy symptoms these days? Starting to feel better overall? x


----------



## rooster100

My symptons are still pretty bad! I still feel exhausted as well! 
I don't want to do a bump pic just yet as I feel so fat! X
How about you? How are you feeling? X


----------



## sarahuk

Tired, tired, tired, tired TIRED! :D Id heard about this pregnancy fatigue but boy, I was not prepared for it! I dont know about you but I didnt sleep all that much before I got pregnant and now its the only thing I want to do! And the nausea and vomitting is still pretty bad too.

Couple of weeks chick and we will be (hopefully!) feeling great!

How you doing Tina? Hows those triplets coming along? :) What have they named them? xx


----------



## rooster100

I have found the exhaustion one of the worst symtoms! Have just crawled back to bed now! 
I just can't imagine going back to work! I used to struggle with the busy 13 hr shifts when I was well and not pregnant! Plus I can sleep in the day but not at night. As DH has moved away with work I miss him at night time! He won't be coming home now til march :( x


----------



## moter98

happy 12 weeks rooster!
hang in there girls, the glorious 2nd tri is almost upon you. 
triplets are doing well. names are Bentley, Avery and Brielle.


----------



## sarahuk

Beautiful names! Aww..bet they are so cute!!

Rach, im so sorry about hubby being away for so long :( Will you see him before then on visits etc? x


----------



## rooster100

I will but not very often So it looks like its me and baby beaky on our own. 
My sister calls the baby baby beaky as her nickname for me is beaky. X


----------



## sarahuk

Thats actually really cute! From now on im going to refer to your little one as Baby Beaky too!

Youre a strong lady hun for doing that. Matt and I were apart for a year at the start of our relationship and it was bloody hard with the backwards and forwards. Must be even harder when youve been together a while, married, and have a little Beaky on the way too :( :hugs: xx


----------



## Faythe

jacob was born at 3;08am this morning weighing 9lb 5oz


----------



## sarahuk

WOOOOOHOOO!!!!

First off...MASSIVE congratulations to you hun! Im so glad that he is now here. Love the name too..what a big boy!!

Hope that mummy and son are doing well! Look forward to hearing how it all went when youve got the chance.

Big hugs to both of you and WELL DONE!!!

Aww...youre a mummy now! :cloud9:

xxxxx


----------



## rooster100

I can't believe it faythe! Well done! Can't wait to see a pic of him! 
Lovely name! Hope your ok and didn't have too much of a tough labour! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Yep...I bet hes gorgeous!!! xx


----------



## moter98

Congratulations new mommy! Can't wait for details and a pic. Hope mommy and baby are doing well.


----------



## Faythe

I had a very traumatic 3 day labour and then birth - not quite ready to talk about it just yet :cry:

Here's my precious boy
 



Attached Files:







Photo0465.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sarahuk

Can understand that hun, 3 days wow... But hes absolutely gorgeous! Well done!

I bet its wonderful having him in your arms after all this time waiting! xxx


----------



## moter98

Oh, he is precious! Give him a cuddle for me.

Three days?! Shuddering over here. I didn't know it could last that long!!


----------



## rooster100

So cute! He looks so cuddly! Xx


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! 
How are we all today? I'm going back to Dublin tomorrow! Starting to feel a little more human! Looking very pregnant now! Today I really seem to have popped! 
Happy 21 weeks Moter!! Wow! 
Happy 10 weeks Sarah! Hit double figures now!! 
I hope pinky is ok, has she had her surgery? X


----------



## moter98

Want a bump pic!!


----------



## sarahuk

Happy Banana day!

Happy going back home day too Rach! And agree...we need piccie!

Yep double figures now :) 25% baked! xx


----------



## moter98

Happy 10 weeks Sarah!


----------



## sarahuk

I was looking at a banana earlier and thought to myself.."thats Tinas baby!!"...its getting so big now hun! xx


----------



## moter98

Lol! I had to go look at one just to see what size baby could be. Baby is about a pound already!! My goal is to make it till baby is at least 3 lbs.


----------



## sarahuk

Honey...youre gunna make it a whole lot further than 3lbs! When is your next scan? Crossing fingers and toes the modified bedrest is over!

Movements a lot more often and stronger now? xx


----------



## moter98

Oct 31st is my next scan to check cervical length. I am not seeing my regular ob for next appt as he's out that week and I didn't want to wait another week for a scan. If all looks well on the next scan I will relax a bit. Losing the bloody piece of wht I thought was my plug really scared me! I do believe I will be on modified bed rest until I have the baby, but more restrictions may be lifted as time goes by. Dh would love the bd restriction lifted lol! Though I may be too scared too even if dr said it was ok. Poor dh.


----------



## moter98

And yes I feel kicks more often now. Especially at night. Wakes me up.


----------



## sarahuk

Aww bless...sounds like hes giving mum a good "booting"!

I can understand the anxiousness that the experience must have caused. Last thing you think you want to see early is a mucous plug. Im just so glad that it wasnt that. It cant help though that they couldnt tell you what it was! The body is weird sometimes isnt it!

I think the modified bed rest is good chick. Its such precious cargo that youre protecting there! Bless hubby lol. I got the same problem here because we agreed no sex in the first tri after all this bleeding I had. Think hes regretting himself now, hes walking like john wayne!

x


----------



## moter98

It's a mystery. As long as it doesn't happen again and all checks out well at end of month I will feel much better. I am so amazed that Alexander is still healthy and doing fine in there despite all that's happened. Our bodies really must be well designed to handle complications!! I'm ready to have no more surprised though. Would love the rest of my pregnancy to be uneventful. 

John Wayne, bwahhahahaha! Our poor dh's. dh heard it directly from the dr last week so he understands. Not ideal, but he did tell me that it was weird for him anyway with ds#1. Lik having another person in between you lol!


----------



## moter98

How is everyone today?

Faythe, are you home from hospital now? Bet its great to have your body back to yourself.


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, I'm sure your scan will be perfect Moter! No more complications from you please young lady! 
Sarah myself and DH have only bd 3 times since my bfp. Not only am I terrified of it but also i feel fat and hideous at the mo and I don't have any energy and to be honest I have zero interest in it! Apparently you get a real taste for it in the second trimester! 
I have just got home, 12 hours on trains and boat but I'm here now. 
I can't do a pic just yet just feel like look so round and horrible. Will do soon when I feel better and more confident. Hope all is well xx


----------



## moter98

I bet your bump looks adorable rooster


----------



## sarahuk

I think you definitely deserve a stress free remainder of your pregnancy. Youve definitely not had it easy so far! But...you and baby are clearly strong. And here you are, placenta healed! Time really does feel like its flying so he will be in your arms in no time :)

I think that thought has put matt off too actually lol. He says it feels weird knowing that there is a baby in there now and he isnt sure how he feels about it. I told him to get over it just incase this 2nd tri horny rage isnt a myth and I get hit with it!

Other than that, I am still battling bad MS, but only a few more weeks hopefully and that will be ended! Lots of stretching going on atm which is a nice reassuring feeling! All anxiety has fallen away from me and I am enjoying being pregnant now :)

xx


----------



## moter98

I have never had that "2nd tri itch" just feel fat an uncomfortable lol! Defo got a bump now!

Just hang in there Sarah. Your ms will be gone very soon!


----------



## moter98

5 month baby bump. Feeling huge and i've got a ways to go yet. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0838 copy.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Faythe

Hi Ladies - finding it hard to get online.

I came home early hours Monday morning after discharging myself. Got sick of being in there and the non stop screaming of newborns on the same ward.

Here's a few piccies of Jacob :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20121010-00106.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4









Photo0491.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3









Photo0497.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3









Photo0504.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## moter98

Adorable! you must be on :cloud9: right now. hope you are feeling well. it's always nice to get home to your comfy bed and surroundings. i didn't like the hospital stay myself. so many people coming in and out every hour it gets exhausting. now you can settle into a routine. do they keep the newborns close to your room then? i didn't hear anyone with ds, but i was also the only one having a baby that night lol! had the whole place to myself. :thumbup:


----------



## rooster100

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/360468A9-8683-4130-B451-D76C82C0399C-10498-00000E5DB1011AAC.jpg

I hope this works my 12+4 bump/bloat/fat! X

Faythe Jacob is so cute! I want to cuddle him! X


----------



## rooster100

Is that pic massive!?!!? It looks massive on my iPhone! God knows how big it will be on a pc!


----------



## moter98

Rooster!! Your bump is so so cute


----------



## Faythe

here in the uk you birth in a private room but once baby is delivered you're moved onto a ward with other women, where you're bay is only seperated by a curtain :(


----------



## rooster100

Thanks Moter I Cant really see it as a bump yet more like a podge! I keep thinking have I just put on loads of weight?!
faythe I think that's the same here unless u have very high private health insurance, I have insurance but a semi cheap one So I think I will be the same as you x


----------



## Faythe

It sucks because it really does make it difficult on new Mums to be shoved in a ward full with others and their newborns that scream non stop. Poor Jacob hated hearing babies cry :(


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> here in the uk you birth in a private room but once baby is delivered you're moved onto a ward with other women, where you're bay is only seperated by a curtain :(

oh wow, i can't even imagine how awful that would be. our hospital has just finished the new maternity ward. the rooms are all for one family/mother and are massive! equipped with private bath and pull out bed for the father or family members to stay and a special area for baby if you choose to keep him/her in your room. oh, and a huge flatscreen tv. i'm kinda looking forward to staying in a room like that lol


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Thanks Moter I Cant really see it as a bump yet more like a podge! I keep thinking have I just put on loads of weight?!
> faythe I think that's the same here unless u have very high private health insurance, I have insurance but a semi cheap one So I think I will be the same as you x

how do they keep the babies secure when you are all piled on top of each other like that? our hospital has maternity ward locked down and no one gets in or out without checking in and wearing a badge. i can't imagine them wanting all babies and mothers so close together as how do they keep track of them all?


----------



## sarahuk

Tina/Rach your bumps are fantastic! Aww :D

Faythe, Jacob is soo cute! :cloud9: I wants to cuddle him!

Im not surprised you discharged yourself, I would too. Im dreading having to go to one of those wards! x


----------



## rooster100

Hi Sarah! Hope your feeling better? How is everyone today?
I have felt good the last few days! Almost too good, it worries me a little as don't feel so pregnant anymore! I'm 13 weeks tomorrow. When does second trimester start? 13or 14 weeks? Xx


----------



## Faythe

I'm back in hospital :(


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi Sarah! Hope your feeling better? How is everyone today?
> I have felt good the last few days! Almost too good, it worries me a little as don't feel so pregnant anymore! I'm 13 weeks tomorrow. When does second trimester start? 13or 14 weeks? Xx

It starts at 13 weeks! Most feel better around 12-14 weeks so you sound right on track


----------



## moter98

Faythe, I hope you are ok!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi Sarah! Hope your feeling better? How is everyone today?
> I have felt good the last few days! Almost too good, it worries me a little as don't feel so pregnant anymore! I'm 13 weeks tomorrow. When does second trimester start? 13or 14 weeks? Xx

Thats great news that youve been feeling better! It starts at 13 weeks so youre probably feeling better now because the placenta has taken over which is when they expect you to get reduced symptoms...

Wow...2nd tri tomorrow...EXCITING!!

Im feeling a bit better today actually..hoping that its the start of things to come :) Still have major food aversions and nausea when my stomach is empty..but plodding on :) xx


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I'm back in hospital :(

Faythe:( I hope you are ok...what happened? :(

Massive hugs to you and Jacob xx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sarah! Hope your feeling better? How is everyone today?
> I have felt good the last few days! Almost too good, it worries me a little as don't feel so pregnant anymore! I'm 13 weeks tomorrow. When does second trimester start? 13or 14 weeks? Xx
> 
> Thats great news that youve been feeling better! It starts at 13 weeks so youre probably feeling better now because the placenta has taken over which is when they expect you to get reduced symptoms...
> 
> Wow...2nd tri tomorrow...EXCITING!!
> 
> Im feeling a bit better today actually..hoping that its the start of things to come :) Still have major food aversions and nausea when my stomach is empty..but plodding on :) xxClick to expand...

you're coming around on 2nd tri too sarah. the nausea should be gone very soon. :flower:


----------



## sarahuk

Sure hope so..I was prepared to feel crappy in pregnancy but the round the clock nausea really starts to get to you doesnt it? I can totally sympathise with you Tina when you had it!

I cant quite believe how fast time is going atm...reckon it must slow down when youre creeping into 3rd tho xx


----------



## moter98

Yeah it does wear you down after awhile! Hope you get relief soon. The 2nd tri has been going fast for me! Feeling pretty good for the most part. Then yes, the 3rd tri will get more challenging again. I can't imagine it could be worse than the 24:7 nausea though. You poor girl


----------



## rooster100

Oh god, I didnt Realise im in the second trimester in 15 mins!aka tomorrow! 
Sarah you poor thing! Praying you get better ASAP! I still feel very nauseous if I dont get on a regular basis! So I just have a constant supply of food going down my throat! 
When do you hit the 3rd trimester Moter!!?
Faythe I hope your ok?! X


----------



## moter98

Yay for 2nd tri rooster! 3rd tri is at 27 weeks. I'm getting there


----------



## sarahuk

Cant believe youre on your way to 3rd tri!

Happy 2nd tri day!!

Did you have the nausea when you were pregnant with Aden Teenah?

Faythe, I hope youre ok and that youre home :hugs:

xx


----------



## rooster100

Thanks Sarah! I can't believe I'm finally here. Felt very sick last night and had bad heartburn but generally feel alot better. 
Hope your ok today? 
X


----------



## moter98

Happy 2nd tri day rooster! You've made it. :)
On to feeling better. My nausea went away right at 14 weeks. Shouldn't be much longer at all till you feel better. The 12-14 week mark is the golden ticket for feeling better.

Sarah, no ms at all with Aden. He really was an easy pregnancy. Lots of heartburn, but that's pretty normal for me anyway. I was so sure this one was a girl cause how sick I was. Guess it really is true that every lregnancy is different! 
Oh, when Aden was born was when he gave me trouble. He was very colicky, poor boy. Cried so much and there was nothin you could do for him. It was a very tough first few months with him. The all day crying really wears on your nerves! And no one wanted to take him because of it so I didn't get any breaks. Plus we had his clubfoot treatment going on at the same time. Poor boy! He had it rough in the beginning. But now he is a wonderful little man and my little buddy. I enjoy our time together so much! I'm taking him to the mall today for a little mother son outing. We will get some treats at the food places, play on the little jungle gym they have there and walk around, eat lunch. So excited to bring him. He will have a blast


----------



## AZBabyDust

Hubby and I have been trying for about 5 months. When AF came a few days ago I broke down :cry: 

I had been using OPK's for the last 3 months and for some reason I never seem to get a good reading from them (and obviously have yet to be successful!) so I just this month started tracking with a BBT chart. I am praying this month will be the month!! 

I need a TTC buddy!! I am on CD 4, expecting my fertile window from 10/26 to 10/30 with "O" day being the 29th. This is TTC month #6!! 

BABY DUST TO ALL US LADIES!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Faythe

My episiotomy tore open and part of it got infected, tissue has broken down leaving a rather large deep hole :(

I got home today with a tonne of anti b's and cream as they cannot stitch it whilst infected. Will need reconstructive surgery but I declined. Aslong as when it's healed it all works the same, I am not going through being spliced and diced again


----------



## moter98

oh my gosh, that must be painful! what the heck kind of job did they do? they are not supposed to open back up. i was not given one with aden. they let me tear on my own and then i just needed 2 stitches. no big deal for me really. but you had a big baby so i assume you needed more stitches. they should have given you the sweep when you asked!


----------



## Faythe

They had to cut me as he was a forceps delivery. But the sutures got infected, caused the cut to open, and then the infection took hold one end of it, caused the tissue to break down and in turn a rather large hole.

I mean, it's not the surgeons fault. It can happen but it could have been caught sooner and sorted before it got this bad has the mw's checked on the 3 occassions I mentioned to them how much pain I was in and how much the cut was bleeding.


----------



## rooster100

I'm sorry to hear that faythe, it's the midwifed job to check on any wound to make sure it's healing well and there is no signs of infection. 
How are you enjoying being a mother? Is Jacob a good baby? X


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> They had to cut me as he was a forceps delivery. But the sutures got infected, caused the cut to open, and then the infection took hold one end of it, caused the tissue to break down and in turn a rather large hole.
> 
> I mean, it's not the surgeons fault. It can happen but it could have been caught sooner and sorted before it got this bad has the mw's checked on the 3 occassions I mentioned to them how much pain I was in and how much the cut was bleeding.

what a horrible experience! hope it heals up very quickly. that's the tough part with drs/midwives. they don't listen to their patients! in my experience, i have to be a bitch to get the proper care.


----------



## Faythe

'tis not good huh?

How're you all doing anyway?


----------



## moter98

Good here. Just waiting to get farther along!


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls!! 
Hope all is well! 
Happy 11 weeks Sarah!! Only one week til the big 1-2!!!! And this week will fly by!
Happy 22 weeks Moter! Can't wait to hit the 20 week stage! 
Hope your feeling better faythe! 
Afm nothing to report had terrible heartburn yesterday. Starting back at work tomorrow after 7 weeks off! Im so excited to be going back now! 
X


----------



## moter98

happy 11 weeks sarah!
happy 13+ rooster!
i keep forgetting we are not on the same day again. 

i had really bad heartburn around that time too. i wonder if it has something to do with the insides shifting at that time. it got better for me, though i still have it. but nothing new for me and not bad at all anymore.


----------



## Faythe

Can't believe how quick it's going for you all :wacko:


----------



## moter98

i know! life as we know it is gonna change again real soon.


----------



## rooster100

Having heartburn again tonight! Lots of pulling pains think bumpy is growing. I have a pic of bumpy today but when I put photos up I'm worried they are massive! They look big on my iPhone but are they big on the PC? X


----------



## jmHansen11

LoveMrsP said:


> Hey there im ttc #1 on nearly on month 9! i can feel what you are all saying you feel like everywhere u look someone is preggers! Please stay positive it will happen for us!
> lots and lots of baby dust!!!!!

I know EXACTLY what you mean, I swear, everyone I know seems to be getting pregnant with their first..second... we tried for over a year before DH diagnosis with azoospermia. Had first IUI last month and BFN. Trying again this month, but I'm just so beaten down and sad after we tried for nothing for so long :dohh:

I'm 9dpo today, no symptoms really, just trying to keep sane and not waste too much time stalking BnB and analyzing charts on FF!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Having heartburn again tonight! Lots of pulling pains think bumpy is growing. I have a pic of bumpy today but when I put photos up I'm worried they are massive! They look big on my iPhone but are they big on the PC? X

post post! darn heartburn. hope it gets better for you soon


----------



## sarahuk

Happy new week dinging ladies!!!

Bloody hell Faythe...sounds like youve been through it :( Im glad they are sorting you out though...but that must be really painful! :(

Jacob is such a cutie :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## Faythe

I can't wait to see all your babies :D

Thank you. He makes me smile every day

xx


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, just finished a 14 hr extremly busy shift! Feeling exhausted! Moved a heavy patient across the bed and really pulled my tummy and now the muscles are aching so I hope baby beaky is ok! I kept getting told I am very small for 13 weeks but some people don't show when they are 13 weeks at all? It kind of worried me! I'm such a worrier! Xx


----------



## Faythe

I didn't really show at all until almost 30 weeks so don't fret. Even at 40 weeks + I wasn't that big and had a 9lb 5oz baby :rofl:

xx


----------



## moter98

i wasn't even showing hardly at all at that time either rooster and this is my second. very normal. your uterus does not raise up from behind your pelvic bone until around 12 weeks so you will just be starting to get a bump now. it will be small, but trust me, it will grow quickly!


----------



## sarahuk

Im sure its coming Rach!

How is everyone doing today? xx


----------



## rooster100

Hi sarah! Hope your well? I'm ok have another headache! 
I got my 20 week scan date which Is the 14th of Dec when I will actually be 22 weeks! 
Thinking of getting a Doppler before then for peace of mind? What do you ladies think? Xx


----------



## moter98

can you rent one for cheaper? you will start to feel movement around 18 weeks and might not use your dopplar anymore. i don't use mine often anymore cause baby is moving constantly


----------



## rooster100

I can't wait to feel movement Moter! 18 weeks is only 4 weeks away! 
Here is my 13 week bumpy bloat! https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/EC320F96-CA01-4A50-906B-BC446C44C930-15340-000014DF61388C29.jpg

Please tell me if these pics are massive I really Cant tell on my phone and DH has the laptop in the UK! X


----------



## sarahuk

Picture is fine hun...and loving that bump!

I actually got my doppler through today. Im 11+3 and whilst I didnt find a clear heartbeat, I have heard the placenta wooshing away :) I didnt realise though that they adcise you to put the gel on the doppler rather than the skin and to have a fullish bladder early on so..maybe thats why I didnt find it!

I can imagine the doppler is going to be great when you can really hear stuff. You can rent really good ones off ebay for 9.95 a month chick! xxx


----------



## moter98

i didn't hear the hb till 12+6! you will hear it soon sarah. 
love the cute bump pic rachel :)
faythe, feeling any better? how your sweet little boy doing?


----------



## rooster100

Won't be long until you hear that hb Sarah! I found a Doppler on amazon for 28 euros so might invest in that! 
Hope everyone is well! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Yeah Faythe hows that healing going?

I think when the doppler works it must be amazing...i cant wait to hear it too! Going to try again saturday, and then agai monday when ill be 12wks and hopefully we shall hear it too soon :)

Yay for doppler rach! xx


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, had a little bleed this morning and completly freaked out. It was the same sort if bleeding as the first m/c. I called the midwife and she said to relax and not to come into the hospital unless it got heavy....there is no way I was going to relax until I knew baby beaky was ok! So I went anyway and they did bloods and a scan and everything is fine! She even struggled to see a hb as baby beaky was going mad dancing! She did see a hb though! Have a repeat scan next week to check again that baby is ok. Feel better now! Xx


----------



## Faythe

I'm OK, I guess. Had another visit to hospital y'day after my GP came out to see me for suspected clot in my leg. Had a blood thinners injection last night and they scanned me today. Luckily there is no clot but still none the wiser to my leg pain and swelling.

Jacob is doing well. He's 10lb 5oz today :shock: That's a whole pound since he was born 13 days ago!

How's everyone?

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Aww he sounds like hes coming along great Faythe! Totally oblivous too to all the things mummy is having to go through :( I dunno...youve really been through it this last few weeks hun. I hope that things really turn a corner for you soon.

Rach Im glad that everything was ok! I know how scary it is with bleeding. I wish they told us just how common it was!

I -think- my evil morning sickness is finally giving me some time off! Excited to hopefully be able to enjoy things more and eat some yummies!

xx


----------



## moter98

glad all is well rooster! wow, is bleeding so common. we all have had it!! still is so scary though. 

faythe, have you tried compression stockings for your leg pain? also, you can try increasing you potassium (bananas) and calcium intake. i get leg pain a lot myself. pregnancy can take a lot of vitamins/minerals from your body. the compression stockings should give you the most relief. in the US, you can find them in the pharmacy section of drugstores. i got some on ebay also. can't live without em! Jacob must be a good eater for you! wow, a pound already. that's great. 
yay for no ms sarah! hopefully it's gone away now


----------



## rooster100

Sarah good to hear the m/s has started to go! That's a great feeling!
Hope your well Moter? 
I'm glad little Jacob is doing well faythe! We want more pics!
I am feeling better I guess bleeding is common but it's still terrifying! I got weighed today and have put on 9lbs in the first trimester!! I can't believe it!! That's twice what you should put on! :wacko:


----------



## moter98

I gained a lot first tri too. It was all the carbs I needed to eat every hour to tame the nausea. Bread and crackers I lived on! Don't worry, it will level out in second tri now that you can eat normally again. I've put on 15 pounds so far. I gained 42 total with ds and lost it all plus 5 more pounds so I know I can do it again. You can too!


----------



## rooster100

Morning! I'm at work and still getting a lot of brown blood. I know that brown is old and ok but it still completly terrifys me! 
I'm 14 weeks today and good hb yesterday so I'm sure that means all is well? X


----------



## sarahuk

Yeah im sure its all perfectly fine chick :)

Ive lost weight in the first tri...i cant wait to stuff me face in the second!

MS back with a vengeance :( Atleast i had a little mini break from it. Enough to lift the sex ban...feel atleast a bit more human!

Hope you all are having lovely weekends xx


----------



## moter98

brown blood is old blood! maybe you had a cervical irritation or blood vessel. brown blood means old blood and it's probably just passing now. after your initial bleed, brown blood is expected!

sarah, your ms should be leaving soon, hopefully. mine was right at 14 weeks, though it started just a bit later for me, around 6 1/2 weeks. so maybe yours will leave earlier than that even. i've actually found that most days i'm not as hungry in the second tri! could be my high fiber diet too though. been trying to make sure my system works well as i'm so scared to "go" now after the last big scare. 
ohhhh, lucky sarah! tensions are high around here, sure could use a break from this no boom boom. feel so disconnected from dh at the moment.


----------



## Faythe

Jacob is being difficult today. He's been whiney/grisley all day because he just won't sleep at all. Tough day :(


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, thanks for the reassurance. No more bleeding and no cramps.
My good friend who is 12 weeks pregnant had a scan today which showed no hb :( I'm deverstated for her. I don't know how to make her feel ok. It's terrible, I will never forget the physical/emotional pain of it and would never wish a good friend (or anyone else to go through it) x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> brown blood is old blood! maybe you had a cervical irritation or blood vessel. brown blood means old blood and it's probably just passing now. after your initial bleed, brown blood is expected!
> 
> sarah, your ms should be leaving soon, hopefully. mine was right at 14 weeks, though it started just a bit later for me, around 6 1/2 weeks. so maybe yours will leave earlier than that even. i've actually found that most days i'm not as hungry in the second tri! could be my high fiber diet too though. been trying to make sure my system works well as i'm so scared to "go" now after the last big scare.
> ohhhh, lucky sarah! tensions are high around here, sure could use a break from this no boom boom. feel so disconnected from dh at the moment.

I hope so Tina! Its not as regular now so I think something is definitely changing!

Soiunds like high fiber is the way to go..I am going to try for that too! I can understand your concerns after the scare and trying to make sure things are running smoothly in that department. Im sure it wont happen again though!

Aww poor you guys :( Thats how we were. Was scared as crap at the start but glad we got it out of our system. Do you think when you have your next scan and they look at your modified rest that they might take pelvic rest off the list? xx


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Jacob is being difficult today. He's been whiney/grisley all day because he just won't sleep at all. Tough day :(

First off...happy 2wks today Jacob! Cant believe how fast that has gone by!

Im sorry to hear that he hasnt been a happy bunny today :( Must be really exhausting for you guys when he doesnt want to settle. I hope that he gives you guys some rest tonight :hugs:

How are you finding motherhood? xx


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, thanks for the reassurance. No more bleeding and no cramps.
> My good friend who is 12 weeks pregnant had a scan today which showed no hb :( I'm deverstated for her. I don't know how to make her feel ok. It's terrible, I will never forget the physical/emotional pain of it and would never wish a good friend (or anyone else to go through it) x

Ouch :( I cant even imagine how devestating that must be. I think that because youve been through it in the past hun, that you will be a good support to her because you know what shes going through emotionally. Im sure youll find the right way to help her through :hugs:

I have to say Ive had those anxieties creeping up on me the closer I get to my scan (which Ill be having a week on monday at 13wks). 

Poor girl :( x


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, thanks for the reassurance. No more bleeding and no cramps.
> My good friend who is 12 weeks pregnant had a scan today which showed no hb :( I'm deverstated for her. I don't know how to make her feel ok. It's terrible, I will never forget the physical/emotional pain of it and would never wish a good friend (or anyone else to go through it) x
> 
> Ouch :( I cant even imagine how devestating that must be. I think that because youve been through it in the past hun, that you will be a good support to her because you know what shes going through emotionally. Im sure youll find the right way to help her through :hugs:
> 
> I have to say Ive had those anxieties creeping up on me the closer I get to my scan (which Ill be having a week on monday at 13wks).
> 
> Poor girl :( xClick to expand...

I know it breaks your heart to have someone you love go through it. Most ladies have been through it and at the time your in such a dark place there is no light at the end of the tunnel. 
Sarah your scan will be fine :) I just know it. Plus yr scans up til now have been good so it's all good! X


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Jacob is being difficult today. He's been whiney/grisley all day because he just won't sleep at all. Tough day :(

maybe he's got an upset tummy. do you have a baby swing or something to put him in upright with a rocking motion? that was the only thing that worked for ds. the movement seemed to distract from the pain, and being upright kept the gas from just sitting there.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, thanks for the reassurance. No more bleeding and no cramps.
> My good friend who is 12 weeks pregnant had a scan today which showed no hb :( I'm deverstated for her. I don't know how to make her feel ok. It's terrible, I will never forget the physical/emotional pain of it and would never wish a good friend (or anyone else to go through it) x

oh no! that is so sad. :cry:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> brown blood is old blood! maybe you had a cervical irritation or blood vessel. brown blood means old blood and it's probably just passing now. after your initial bleed, brown blood is expected!
> 
> sarah, your ms should be leaving soon, hopefully. mine was right at 14 weeks, though it started just a bit later for me, around 6 1/2 weeks. so maybe yours will leave earlier than that even. i've actually found that most days i'm not as hungry in the second tri! could be my high fiber diet too though. been trying to make sure my system works well as i'm so scared to "go" now after the last big scare.
> ohhhh, lucky sarah! tensions are high around here, sure could use a break from this no boom boom. feel so disconnected from dh at the moment.
> 
> I hope so Tina! Its not as regular now so I think something is definitely changing!
> 
> Soiunds like high fiber is the way to go..I am going to try for that too! I can understand your concerns after the scare and trying to make sure things are running smoothly in that department. Im sure it wont happen again though!
> 
> Aww poor you guys :( Thats how we were. Was scared as crap at the start but glad we got it out of our system. Do you think when you have your next scan and they look at your modified rest that they might take pelvic rest off the list? xxClick to expand...

i bet it's on its way out for you then. 
i don't know what dr will say. i don't see my reg dr next time. i will be sure to ask though!


----------



## Faythe

moter98 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Jacob is being difficult today. He's been whiney/grisley all day because he just won't sleep at all. Tough day :(
> 
> maybe he's got an upset tummy. do you have a baby swing or something to put him in upright with a rocking motion? that was the only thing that worked for ds. the movement seemed to distract from the pain, and being upright kept the gas from just sitting there.Click to expand...

He doesn't seem to have but he was sick on Chris earlier. Just won't let us put him down and we don't have a swing. Went out for a drive and he's still in his car seat in the lounge as we daren't move him - most sleep he's had all day.


----------



## moter98

awe, poor guy just doesn't feel good! if you can afford it, i highly suggest a swing! was the ONLY thing that worked for ds, or manually swinging him in his carseat, which was SO very draining. that swing was the only way I got any sleep in the beginning. ds also threw up a lot. like projectile vomiting. we had to use Enfamil AR formula for him as this was the only milk he could keep down. just some tips in case any of that could work for Jacob. it may not be the same thing at all and maybe he is just sick and it will pass


----------



## Faythe

Back to his usual self since waking in his carseat at 2am. Had a feed and went straight back to sleep. Thank goodness!

I wonder if something I ate made him feel crappy y'day.


----------



## moter98

yes, i've heard that any gas producing foods can upset baby. like broccoli, beans etc. some are sensitive to dairy also. it may be a trial and error thing. glad little Jacob is feeling better.


----------



## sarahuk

Oh thats good news that he seems to be feeling more like himself Faythe! Bet you both are totally knackered now though!

I never knew that what you ate could impact on baby! Obviously I knew about drinking and medications etc passing on..but I would never have thought that gassy foods could make him gassy too!

x


----------



## rooster100

Happy 12 weeks Sarah :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Happy 23 weeks Moter!! Wow time is flying! 
Hope baby Jacob is better faythe! And that you are ok :hugs:
Afm I saw the midwife (Dublin one) today. Heard the hb :cloud9: it kept getting quite then louder and the midwife said this was because baby is moving loads! He is always moving loads! 
Having my repeat scan on Friday after the bleed. DH can't come to that again (have not seen him for 5 weeks :() he hasn't been with me to any scans due to his work. X


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks hun!

And happy 23wks Tina!

Aww thats gotta be so hard with the hubby :( I dunno how you do it chick I really dont. Was so hard when matt and i were apart at the beginning :( Oh I hope you get a piccie at the next scan! I bet baby has grown loads!!

So glad youre hearing the heartbeat! I havent heard mine yet but going to give it another hunt tonight!

xx


----------



## rooster100

It won't be long til you hear it Sarah! What is the date of yr next scan? Hopefully the scan on Friday will be quite clear as I will be 15 weeks x


----------



## moter98

happy 12 weeks sarah!
and happy 14 weeks +2 rach!

glad your scan went well rooster. 
sarah, yours is soon right?

faythe, did you get to catch up on some sleep?


----------



## sarahuk

Thankyou Momma Papaya!! 

My scan is next monday, 8.30am :D

xx


----------



## Faythe

Yeah we've been in bed most of the day. He's been a little star. Having Daddy cuddles now so I can go have a bath :D

How're you all doing?

xx


----------



## moter98

hey, just a week away sarah. and you will be in 2nd tri next too. :)

awe, so cute faythe. i can't wait for newborn cuddles. miss that so much. though aden cuddles are pretty great too. he kisses boo boo's now too. usually as a result of some toy he's throwing hitting me in the head, buy hey, kisses always make it all better right.


----------



## moter98

i am long overdue for a GOOD haircut. last haircut i got, she did face framing layers with my hair parted in the middle. i asked her, shouldn't she part my hair where i normally part it and she said no, it will work any way i part it. WRONG! i now have this huge chunk of way shorter hair on one side of my head. so i have finally given in and booked an appt for wed at a pricey salon. FX they can fix this mop on my head. i need something to look good on me right now. grrrrrrrrr


----------



## sarahuk

Oh no, why would she do that?! it makes logical sense its going to be off if you dont position it right for the cut! Muppet!!

Took Matt for his birthday tattoo this morning and puked whilst there lol...embaressing! 

Aww Faythe...daddy cuddles sound so cute! I bet its adorable to see them together :)

xx


----------



## moter98

haha! i know. oh well, i'm sure i'll get it fixed tomorrow. can't wait for a little me time!!

that was always one of my fears, throwing up in public. hope this part is almost over for you


----------



## sarahuk

Me too :D Hasnt so far though!

Bought the moses basket today....now it feels real looking at it!

Cant wiat till we all have our babies :) x


----------



## moter98

whats a moses basket? 
that ms has to be leaving soon, i bet in under 2 weeks


----------



## sarahuk

How are you feeling these days Tina? :)

This is the moses basket we bought :D Its what we put newborns in here till we move them to the crib xx
 



Attached Files:







8610439986447936.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls hope all is well? I've been working loads again and I'm pretty tired! Not to mention I'm getting a little lonely now. DH has been away for 3 months now and I hate being in the house on my own :(
Having my repeat scan tomorrow, hopefully baby beak will be ok! My left side hurts a lot but think it might be the cyst playing up! 

Love the Moses basket Sarah! It's very cute! Still too scared to buy anything.
How's things with you Moter? X


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> How are you feeling these days Tina? :)
> 
> This is the moses basket we bought :D Its what we put newborns in here till we move them to the crib xx

I feel great! Been doing a little bit more everyday and the more I do the better I feel. It's nice to just get back into keeping busy. 
Oh, we call that a bassinette. They are so adorable.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls hope all is well? I've been working loads again and I'm pretty tired! Not to mention I'm getting a little lonely now. DH has been away for 3 months now and I hate being in the house on my own :(
> Having my repeat scan tomorrow, hopefully baby beak will be ok! My left side hurts a lot but think it might be the cyst playing up!
> 
> Love the Moses basket Sarah! It's very cute! Still too scared to buy anything.
> How's things with you Moter? X

That must be so hard having dh away that long. I can't even Imagine. I bet all goes great with the scan. At this point in pregnancy you have less than a 1% chance of anything going wrong so I think you are in the clear!


----------



## Faythe

Morning ladies, how's you all?


----------



## sarahuk

Hey Mummybear!! 

How are you and gorgeous little Jacob coming along? I reallllly love your avatar piccy :D Adorable!

Aww rooster...that must be so hard :( I think you must be a strong lady...I dont think I could do it without making Matts life a living hell :hugs: Yep...15wks tomorrow honey...baby beak is going to be fine! 

Tina I can imagine it feels amazing after having all that bedrest! Is hubby able to feel baby move yet? :) xx


----------



## rooster100

Hi faythe!! Hope yr well and yr little cutie! Anymore pics?
I might be wrong but I think I might have felt baby beak flutter last night?? Is it too early? 
I was lying in bed at about midnight and I felt a little buzz and didn't think anything of it, then I thought I wonder of that's the 'flutter' people talk about, then about 15 mins later it happened again but a little stronger and a little longer? It felt like a very fast vibration to the left of my tummy? It didn't feel like gas or wind. I guess I will have to see does it happen again? Xx


----------



## Faythe

Not good today - my journal explains it all :(

Not too early at all Rooster! :D


----------



## sarahuk

Rach thats exciting! Those flutters will get stronger and stronger and there will be no mistaking its baby!

Faythe, I just cant believe it. I am not suprised you are fuming, I would be too! :( xx


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, scan was good. She said my placenta is lying low and that could have caused the bleed so no sex etc! Poor DH he hasn't had that for months anyway! I'm a little worried about it but there is nothing they can do. Will put up scan pics soon! X


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Hey Mummybear!!
> 
> How are you and gorgeous little Jacob coming along? I reallllly love your avatar piccy :D Adorable!
> 
> Aww rooster...that must be so hard :( I think you must be a strong lady...I dont think I could do it without making Matts life a living hell :hugs: Yep...15wks tomorrow honey...baby beak is going to be fine!
> 
> Tina I can imagine it feels amazing after having all that bedrest! Is hubby able to feel baby move yet? :) xx

he could feel movement if only Alexander would cooperate. Everytime he's kicking and dh puts his hand on my stomach he stops!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi faythe!! Hope yr well and yr little cutie! Anymore pics?
> I might be wrong but I think I might have felt baby beak flutter last night?? Is it too early?
> I was lying in bed at about midnight and I felt a little buzz and didn't think anything of it, then I thought I wonder of that's the 'flutter' people talk about, then about 15 mins later it happened again but a little stronger and a little longer? It felt like a very fast vibration to the left of my tummy? It didn't feel like gas or wind. I guess I will have to see does it happen again? Xx

the nurse told me i wouldn't feel baby till about 18 weeks, but i'm sure i felt him before then. to me, it felt like painless muscle spasm/twitch. just with the frequency it was happening makes me sure it was kicks cause i never get muscle spasms like that in my belly lol. it very could be kicks. the earliest you feel them is 14 weeks and you are right in that range


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, scan was good. She said my placenta is lying low and that could have caused the bleed so no sex etc! Poor DH he hasn't had that for months anyway! I'm a little worried about it but there is nothing they can do. Will put up scan pics soon! X

try not to worry too much about this! most times, the placenta moves up later on all on its own


----------



## rooster100

That's what the doc said. They will see at my 22 week scan. I think it's still ok to work, she didn't tell me otherwise, just no lifting and pulling. Xx


----------



## rooster100

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/C7FE0D70-B51F-4DF0-A25C-B62E7548D637-6798-0000087F37618D96.jpg
Sorry if this is massive!


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Moter when will you start showing? We need to see some pics! X
> 
> I do have a belly already, though thats not where the baby is yet lol! I can hear the hb about 2 inches above the lady garden now lol! I'll have to take a belly soonClick to expand...




moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi faythe!! Hope yr well and yr little cutie! Anymore pics?
> I might be wrong but I think I might have felt baby beak flutter last night?? Is it too early?
> I was lying in bed at about midnight and I felt a little buzz and didn't think anything of it, then I thought I wonder of that's the 'flutter' people talk about, then about 15 mins later it happened again but a little stronger and a little longer? It felt like a very fast vibration to the left of my tummy? It didn't feel like gas or wind. I guess I will have to see does it happen again? Xx
> 
> the nurse told me i wouldn't feel baby till about 18 weeks, but i'm sure i felt him before then. to me, it felt like painless muscle spasm/twitch. just with the frequency it was happening makes me sure it was kicks cause i never get muscle spasms like that in my belly lol. it very could be kicks. the earliest you feel them is 14 weeks and you are right in that rangeClick to expand...

The doc today told me it was too early to feel anything but it was like I had swallowed a fly and it's wings were buzzing inside me! X


----------



## sarahuk

Poor hubby...hopefully Alexander plays ball soon!

Rooster what a LOVELY picture!!! Hmm...I am going to take a guess on little boy! Are you going to find out? Matt gave me the choice yesterday but im staying team :yellow: :D xx


----------



## moter98

so cute rooster. look at your baby! great profile pic


----------



## rooster100

Yes I'm staying team :yellow: too! She asked me if I wanted to find out and I said no, then I thought I saw boy bits then I thought I saw girl bits! Looking at so many pics on b&b of that 'area' I feel I'm quite good at telling if its a boy or a girl and I am terrified I will find out by accident! Not long til yr scan now Sarah! Xx


----------



## moter98

i don't know how you can wait! i just HAVE to know. i have to have every single thing ready before baby comes and need to know how i'm doing nursery and if i'm buying pink or blue. it would keep me up at night not knowing lol


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> so cute rooster. look at your baby! great profile pic

I can't believe that baby is in me! Nervous about the placenta but I'm hoping it will be ok, you just want to hear everything is perfect! X


----------



## sarahuk

I was reading some stuff on the net about that kinda thing. I never realised that both sexes have protuding parts! It makes sense now why it sometimes comes out wrong! xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> so cute rooster. look at your baby! great profile pic
> 
> I can't believe that baby is in me! Nervous about the placenta but I'm hoping it will be ok, you just want to hear everything is perfect! XClick to expand...

sometimes i think all these scans cause more worry than they do good. my mom says she never had a scan and no one did back then and everyone was just fine.


----------



## Faythe

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, scan was good. She said my placenta is lying low and that could have caused the bleed so no sex etc! Poor DH he hasn't had that for months anyway! I'm a little worried about it but there is nothing they can do. Will put up scan pics soon! X

I think most placenta's tend to move up during pregnancy, so don't worry xx


----------



## sarahuk

Ive read that they do :) Im sure hubby wont mind tho chick about the sex ban..its all for the best cause in the world! Little beak is so cute :cloud9:
x


----------



## Faythe

The scan pic is so clear! :D

Eugh, so I really want to have sexy time with Chris but I can't. Not sure what the 'normal' waiting time is but with this broken down episiotomy it's going to be a long time before we can again. That makes me sad :(


----------



## moter98

I waited over 6 weeks. The manual removal of placenta made me sore for a bit longer than most. I think you will want to wait anyway. Those first few times after having a baby I can only compare to razor blades in there lol


----------



## sarahuk

Im not entirely sure but think the usual time they give is 6wks. I guess it might be one of those things that youll have to gauge based on your wound chick, and when you feel ready :) My sister told me she only waited 3 weeks but then she only had 2 stitches! xx


----------



## Faythe

*sigh* :(


----------



## sarahuk

Awww hun! :( :hugs: Well..if your wound is doing ok, you can always give it a try and see how it goes. At the end of the day, I am a believer that your body lets you know when the time is right, not a timescale :) x


----------



## sarahuk

I had the best experience today :) Well...I guess it was yesterday now!

I finally found the heartbeat :cloud9: Couldnt stop listening for ages, was the most amazing sound in the world!

No longer anxious about the scan Monday now :D I know hes in there ok! Best day ever xxx


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> I had the best experience today :) Well...I guess it was yesterday now!
> 
> I finally found the heartbeat :cloud9: Couldnt stop listening for ages, was the most amazing sound in the world!
> 
> No longer anxious about the scan Monday now :D I know hes in there ok! Best day ever xxx

Amazing! :thumbup: well done! Yr scan on Monday will be great! Can't wait to see your pics! And yr be 13 weeks! :cloud9:


----------



## rooster100

Look at the length of baby beakys legs! X
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/5F64B8AA-119C-460F-82A9-16B8D98FD1F6-8106-00000A43AF3E86E7.jpg


----------



## sarahuk

Holy Moly, baby beak is going to be a model me thinks!! xx


----------



## rooster100

Ha ha! Think they are only an inch long! Can't wait to see yr baby! X


----------



## rooster100

Happy 24 weeks Moter!
Happy 13 weeks Sarah! How did the scan go? X


----------



## moter98

thanks rooster. viability, ya hooooooo! 

sarah, welcome to the 2nd tri!! how was scan?

rooster, how you doing?


----------



## sarahuk

YAY for 24wks Tina! Thats fab news!!

Scan was fab :cloud9:

Would have been better if I wasnt sick with a migraine I imagine but I soldiered through :) Couldnt get any water in me at all as I kept being sick so dont think it helped with the picture quality. Plus he wasnt playing ball when we got there and was standing on his head again! Had to go for a walk to move him over.

He did and everything is looking fab :) I was rather annoyed that I only saw the baby for about 20 seconds. Matt saw the whole scan :cry: But the important thing is he/she is doing fine in there and measuring in exactly as I thought at 13wks. Going to make sure I get more view time though next time! Next scan is on Christmas Eve :)

Got a pic ill upload it once ive gotten a piccie of it. Its not very good though because as she took it, he moved and so his bloody face is missing from his head! But can see his body and part of a foot and half his head...and a cuuuuuute little hand with all the fingers shapes showing :cloud9:

So was a good day for baby! Ive just spent the day since getting home sleeping off his horrid headache :)

Hope you ladies are well! xx


----------



## rooster100

Sarah! That great news! What a great 13 week present! Sorry u didn't get to see too much of baby but the 20 week one will be worth the wait and amazing! 
Those pregnancy headaches are like nothing else! I dread them! They are so painful! It's impossible to do anything when you have one! 
Any bump yet Sarah? Mine has shrunk I think!

I am having dreadful heartburn tonight!


----------



## moter98

Great news Sarah! Can't wait to see the pic :)


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls. How is everyone today? Moter yr not effected by the storms are you? 
X


----------



## moter98

Great here! No, we are central us so not near the ocean at all. News said we may experience some wind but so far nothing out of the ordinary. Had a mommy and son day today and it was so much fun! Ds was an angel today. Have my scan tomorrow. Hoping for the all clear and to get back to a more normal routine


----------



## sarahuk

Im sure it will be all clear Tina!

I just got discharged from hospital. Not been a fun few days. I ended up dehydrated and my urine sample was showing very high keytones in my urine. So ended up bwing admitted to the hospital who did bloods and more urine samples and turns out I am suffering from Hyperemesis gravidarum, which has caused dehydration and also for my kidneys to reduce urine output despite IV fluids. They think its because my body is in store mode because it has been deprived of food and drink for so long.

They wanted me to stay in but we agreed on a medication regime for me to try at home, and if im still unwell or vomit once more I am being readmitted. As long as i can eat and drink my keytones should reduce and my kidneys go back to normal function. Im sure it will be ok because they have me now on 4 different anti sickness pills all at the same time. But they did warn that I could continue with this condition multiple times through pregnancy so it has to be monitored as i could end up with a low birth weight baby. 

Im hoping it wont come to that. Am forcing liquid into myself as much as possible and im sure with all these pills ill be able to eat -something- at least! Very dissapointed with the NHS though. I had all these bloods and urine tests done yesterday, and they said they were clear apparently at the maternity hospital. They told me today they dont believe that could be the case as this doesnt come on so suddenly. 

Hope all is well :) xx


----------



## moter98

Oh my Sarah! You weren't kidding, you really have been very sick!!!! I never even thought ms could do that to you. Hope the pills work and you get better soon. That must be scary. Glad you are being monitored for it now. At least now the drs will keep on top of it.


----------



## sarahuk

I know I didnt know either!! Ive just been battling on thinking all was normal lol!

Still feeling very sick but I can deal with that, its the vomiting thats the problem. Hopefully I can keep something down! xxx


----------



## rooster100

Sarah you poor love :hugs: get lots of rest, drink plenty of fluids, take yr meds and get matt to attend to your every need! What a terrible time for you! I'm hoping you won't have to be re-atmitted again to hospital. Glad yr a bit better and baby snookie is fine! Praying u feel better soon. Xx:hugs:xX


----------



## sarahuk

Thank you so much hun!

Matt is taking good care :) Im struggling so bad with getting any liquid into me still tho...water is not my best friend and so I think I need to hunt out an alternative!

Im thinking it must be a boy with all the problems lol :D Little troublemakers! xx


----------



## rooster100

It has to be a boy! Only boys would give so much grief to a woman! 
I am in bed at the mo, had pain all morning in my pubic bone! It really hurts! Im hoping its stretching pains?!
Good luck with the scan Moter, glad yr not affected with that terrible storm! X


----------



## moter98

I think it's a girl Sarah. Extreme ms is more associated with girls than boys! I don't the exact numbers or anything, but it just happens more often with girls than boys. Have you tried apple juice? When I can't keep anything down, apple juice works for me. Apple juice and toast. 

So tired this morning. Ds has figured out how to get out of bed and open the door in his shoes now. Here I was thinking I was so lucky that he wouldn't be able to be mobile because of the shoes. HA! He's figured it out despite them. He got out of bed 4 times last night before falling asleep, then he was banging his shoes on the bed all night. Then he got up super early!


----------



## Faythe

Oh my goodness Sarah. Make sure you rest up!

xx


----------



## moter98

Cervix measures good and no funneling. Then the tech looked at it so long makes me think something else is wrong! Just waiting to see the dr. Hoping to wait an hour or less.


----------



## rooster100

That's great Moter, keep us updated x


----------



## moter98

All is well. Off bedrest, just take it easy. Can workout again and lift weights! Dh is gonna be so happy no more bedrest lol


----------



## rooster100

I bet DH is happy Moter! I just was in the hospital as the cramps were terrible...baby beak is fine measuring 16+1! They feel I'm going to have a growth spert and that may be the reason for the cramping, also the busy two days I have had at work didn't help! X


----------



## moter98

Yep dh is a happy man now! I did have one pink spot of blood afterwards. Not gonna freak out just yet. Could be pretty normal considering its been 10 weeks


----------



## moter98

Rooster the cramps could be from baby pressing on organs too!


----------



## sarahuk

Tina that is SUCH good news!!! I am so very happy for you! :flower: xx


----------



## moter98

Thanks Sarah!

I'm suffering from hemmorroids and its awful! I had them chronically for years and cured them in 5 days with ground flaxseed. I'm still taking the flaxseed, but I think it's just the weight of baby causing them. Gonna be a LONG rest of pregnancy if they hang around. :-(


----------



## sarahuk

Oh no! Ive never had them but my mum had them with me and she said they were the devil :( I can imagine that its reallllly uncomfortable :( 

I forgot to ask..did you get a pic at the scan? :D x


----------



## Faythe

witch hazel is your friend for those, Tina.

I had them bad too and even worse after I delivered Jacob


----------



## moter98

i've tried everything. i had them for 5 years, and they were really bad when i was pregnant with aden. and EXTREMELY bad after his birth. you should have seen the nurses face when she checked me after the birth, lol! she looked so shocked. she goes, wow, you have some big hemorriods. LOL! really?! i hadn't noticed all these months haha!
i've tried witch hazel, high fiber diet 40+ grams, creams, cooling gel, suppositories, the tucks pads, drink lots of water,warm baths, ice, every product out there and the only thing i found worked when i wasn't pregnant was 2 tbsp a day of flaxseed. only i think it doesn't work now because its being caused by the weight of the baby. i'm hoping and praying the pressure will let up some between now and the birth. i've still got 3 1/2 months to go!!!

sarah, yes, i got 2 pics, but no cd to post them here


----------



## sarahuk

Awwwww noooo I wanna see!! :grr:

Bloody hell that sounds awful Tina :( I hope to god I never get those. It must hurt to sit! xx


----------



## moter98

My scanner doesn't work so i can't post! 
Yep, it really hurts to sit, hurts to stand hurts to lay down.  hoping they will heal and go away for awhile!!


----------



## sarahuk

You need a rubber ring honey to help when youre sitting :( xx


----------



## moter98

i have one! it's better today :)
how is everyone? i am so tired today. ds is keeping me up at night. he seems so restless lately. not sure if he is just cold? i go in a cover him back up and he will fall asleep again. but he keeps throwing the covers off himself and isn't able to cover himself up yet.


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, long time no hear! (Although I think it's only been a day!) how is everyone? Hope DS is sleeping better Moter! 
Hope all is well Sarah? How is the sickness? 
I'm ok, dying of heartburn at night! Ordered a doppler as I still find it hard to relax. Xx


----------



## Faythe

hey ladies, you all good?


----------



## moter98

hello ladies. how are you feeling sarah? those medications helping any?

rooster, i feel your pain! heartburn is horrible. 

faythe, how is jacob? growing like a week i bet.

AFM: DS is driving me crazy this week with the constant whining! i am at my wits end what to do about it. i've tried all the advice i can find from others and the internet. nothing works!


----------



## rooster100

Oh dear Moter! Is he two? Is he entering the terrible twos? 
Poor thing! 
Faythe hope yr well, can't believe Jacob is 4 weeks old! He Is so sweet!


----------



## moter98

Yes he's almost 2 1/2. Right in the middle of those terrible twos. He's asserting his indepence now too. He doesn't like to take my hand when we go out. I usually end up grabbing his hood or shirt to keep him safe from traffic etc or putting him in the stroller if he will. He is on the move! He never sits still for more than a minute or two lol


----------



## Faythe

He is! Weighs 11lb 8oz now. Poor sausage has reflux so we have some infant gaviscon for him, although it's not providing relief for long enough so am going to make another appt as I suspect he'll need something to stop him producing excess stomach acid.

A few more piccies to spam you with :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0751.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2









Photo0731.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3









Photo0709.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rooster100

Faythe he is just adorable! 
Poor thing having reflux, I can sympathise with him! X


----------



## rooster100

Happy 25 weeks Moter!! Only 15 left to go! Says yr an eggplant or I think we call them aubergines! 
Happy 14 weeks Sarah! How are you feeling? X


----------



## sarahuk

Happy 5wks Jacob!

Happy 16wks Rach!

Happy 25wks Tina!

Wow time is really flying!!

Tina sounds like hes really testing you at the moment! Have to say Im defo not looking forward to terrible 2s..my niece was awful!

Rach dopplers are great :) I love hearing the heartbeat! Tho Im having to restrain myself from doing it all the time lol.

Faythe....he is just so darn precious! Hes a right little cutie! He looks like mummy aww :) I hope that the docs get him sorted. Its horrible with the reflux poor little guy :( 

AFM: Still battling on with the sickness. Still puking. Still on all 4 meds. But atleast I havent had to go back into hospital! Always a blessing :) 

xx


----------



## rooster100

Sarah I feel so sorry for you and your sickness :hugs:
I really hope this parts soon! 
Yes when I get my doppler I'm going to have to be careful not to use it 24/7! X


----------



## moter98

Oh poor little Jacob! Ds had it too, very bad. Keepin him upright always should help. Hope it gets better for him soon


----------



## moter98

Happy new weeks to everyone


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, how are we all? I'm ok, tired at work. I feel baby beaky is growing now. So big and bloated in the evening? Any more bump pics girls? What about you Sarah and bumpy yet? Xx


----------



## moter98

good here! ate too much chocolate today though, whoops. i had this sudden HUGE craving and we had all this halloween candy sitting here. bad combination lol! i am so full right now.


----------



## rooster100

My appitite has got out of control! I just think about food all the time. Lying in bed now thinking about stuffed peppers.....have never really thought about them?! 
Moter did you say before that you have hemoriods (sorry!) ok TMI here but recently when going to the loo (not for a pee for the other thing!) It's been sore with some blood, I don't have any visable hemeriods but I know that can be internal. 
Also Moter can you upload yr recent scan pic? X


----------



## moter98

Yeah. Those are internal. That's how mine always start, then they grow and become external. You can try the suppositories to shrink them so they don't get out of control. Also, make sure you eat a high fiber diet and no straining! I take colace as suggested by my dr also

My latest scan pic was not on a disc so I can't upload it


----------



## sarahuk

Use your phone!! :D

Sorry Ive been a bit awol ladies. Have not been doing so well with the HG and dont have my vomiting back under control. Starting to do it through the night now..not fun! On the plus side, I think im starting to get RL Pains! Hurts like a buggery but feels good that things are happening in there :)

How are you all getting on? x


----------



## rooster100

Sarah I wish there was a way to get rid if that terrible sickness!! :hugs: 
I am really wanting to feel baby move! I feel do not pregnant! I keep feeling like something bad has happened but I think I'm just paranoid, was supposed to get my doppler today but It didn't come :( 
I thought I felt baby move weeks ago but haven't felt it since. X


----------



## moter98

Rooster, it is still really early yet to feel movement, especially for your first. Give it a good couple of weeks yet.

Sarah, I have been hoping you we're feeling better by now! Must be miserable for you :(


----------



## sarahuk

Im feeling some weird bubbles when I lay still, and not sure that its wind as there is no *cough* follow through. But its not constant.

Still being sick...pregnancy rocks :D

Sorry I am super quiet atm...I am currently working on one arm. And im right handed and its my right arm thats buggered...so typing is super slow atm.

Happy new weeks and hope you are all doing well!? x


----------



## moter98

Could be baby 
Hope you start feeling better soon. Would think it would let up real soon.

Good here. Been keeping busy


----------



## moter98

6 months today! here's my bump
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0963.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rooster100

Wow you look great Moter! 6 months! Can't believe it! Only seems like yesterday you got yr bfp! X


----------



## moter98

Time is flying by!


----------



## sarahuk

Wow you look amazing!! Cant believe you are 6 months gone Tina!

How are you both? :)

Sorry I have been quiet..been on a bit of a forum break. Baby doing fine and Ive now lost 20lbs in 5 weeks from sickness...go me! Also starting to get "bubbles" now so think im starting to get a bit of movement :)

x


----------



## rooster100

Great news Sarah! Wish I could feel something! 
I have probably gained 20 pounds! Just ate a whole medium dominos pizza to myself! Never managed a whole one before! The worst thing is I wasn't really full! 
I am STILL waiting for my doppler! I have been reassured I will get it tomorrow x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Wow you look amazing!! Cant believe you are 6 months gone Tina!
> 
> How are you both? :)
> 
> Sorry I have been quiet..been on a bit of a forum break. Baby doing fine and Ive now lost 20lbs in 5 weeks from sickness...go me! Also starting to get "bubbles" now so think im starting to get a bit of movement :)
> 
> x

20 lbs! oh my. i went the other with my 20 lbs lol! what do the dr's say about that? is there anything else they can do? you need to be able to eat and keep it down!! i bet those bubbles are baby....they will get stronger and stronger.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Great news Sarah! Wish I could feel something!
> I have probably gained 20 pounds! Just ate a whole medium dominos pizza to myself! Never managed a whole one before! The worst thing is I wasn't really full!
> I am STILL waiting for my doppler! I have been reassured I will get it tomorrow x

mmmmm, pizza. if i ate that much i would gain 5 lbs in one day. i'm not even eating a whole lot and packing on the pounds! my body just loves to gain weight when pregnant i guess. and then there's people like my sister in law that eat and eat and eat and can't even gain a pound. grrrrr. i think i'm feeling fat today, haha!


----------



## Faythe

Hey ladies!!!!


----------



## rooster100

Hi faythe! How are you? How's Jacob? X


----------



## rooster100

Got my doppler today! I heard the hb! Took a little while to get it but so pleased I have it now! X


----------



## moter98

Good news rooster!
How is baby Jacob doing faythe?


----------



## Faythe

:cloud9:

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/JacobSmiley.png


----------



## moter98

Aww, adorable!!


----------



## rooster100

So cute and smiling!! 
I think I can feel baby beak buzzing in me last night and today! 
I'm 18 weeks today :) x


----------



## moter98

Happy 18 weeks rooster! I bet it's baby kicking away in there


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Happy 16 weeks Sarah! Hope your feeling abit better? 
Happy 27 weeks Moter! Wow are you in the 3rd tri now? Xx
Afm I am feeling well. Think the flutters are more regular now. Even feel what could be little kicks. Like Someone is gently flicking my insides! Defo getting bigger now! Not even going to think about weighing myself! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Great news Sarah! Wish I could feel something!
> I have probably gained 20 pounds! Just ate a whole medium dominos pizza to myself! Never managed a whole one before! The worst thing is I wasn't really full!
> I am STILL waiting for my doppler! I have been reassured I will get it tomorrow x

Wow it feels like forever ago that you spoke about that Doppler!!

Happy 18weeks darling! Time is flying isnt it!

I wish I could eat that much lol. Im eating childs portions if I eat atm :D x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Wow you look amazing!! Cant believe you are 6 months gone Tina!
> 
> How are you both? :)
> 
> Sorry I have been quiet..been on a bit of a forum break. Baby doing fine and Ive now lost 20lbs in 5 weeks from sickness...go me! Also starting to get "bubbles" now so think im starting to get a bit of movement :)
> 
> x
> 
> 20 lbs! oh my. i went the other with my 20 lbs lol! what do the dr's say about that? is there anything else they can do? you need to be able to eat and keep it down!! i bet those bubbles are baby....they will get stronger and stronger.Click to expand...

Happy 27weeks!! Is that only 1 more week to 3rd? :) Going so fast! How are you feeling?

The Dr says that its all ok. Since I was a big girl before I got pregnant they say that baby is always getting what it needs from my stores, and so am I. Hence the weight loss. They are only concerned with when I cant eat or drink, as it causes my body to shut down and I start producing Keytones, which is where the body starts to eat itself for energy and hydration. They keep testing my urine. 

As for any more help, Im on all the sickness meds I can be on atm and they are hoping that things will calm down soon. I wasnt sick yesterday which was a lovely break from the last 10wks! Hoping for a repeat today

xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Hey ladies!!!!

Hey Faythe! Big hugs to gorgeous Jacob! x


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Got my doppler today! I heard the hb! Took a little while to get it but so pleased I have it now! X

Best sound in the world isnt it? :D xxxx


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> :cloud9:
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/JacobSmiley.png

Oh my goodness!! What an absolutely gorgeous picture! Dont need to ask how he is doing...clearly mummy is doing a fantatic job! He looks so happy! xx


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls! Happy 16 weeks Sarah! Hope your feeling abit better?
> Happy 27 weeks Moter! Wow are you in the 3rd tri now? Xx
> Afm I am feeling well. Think the flutters are more regular now. Even feel what could be little kicks. Like Someone is gently flicking my insides! Defo getting bigger now! Not even going to think about weighing myself! Xx

Thank you! :hugs:

Thats great news honey!! Defo sounds like baby Beak is letting himself be known! x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Wow you look amazing!! Cant believe you are 6 months gone Tina!
> 
> How are you both? :)
> 
> Sorry I have been quiet..been on a bit of a forum break. Baby doing fine and Ive now lost 20lbs in 5 weeks from sickness...go me! Also starting to get "bubbles" now so think im starting to get a bit of movement :)
> 
> x
> 
> 20 lbs! oh my. i went the other with my 20 lbs lol! what do the dr's say about that? is there anything else they can do? you need to be able to eat and keep it down!! i bet those bubbles are baby....they will get stronger and stronger.Click to expand...
> 
> Happy 27weeks!! Is that only 1 more week to 3rd? :) Going so fast! How are you feeling?
> 
> The Dr says that its all ok. Since I was a big girl before I got pregnant they say that baby is always getting what it needs from my stores, and so am I. Hence the weight loss. They are only concerned with when I cant eat or drink, as it causes my body to shut down and I start producing Keytones, which is where the body starts to eat itself for energy and hydration. They keep testing my urine.
> 
> As for any more help, Im on all the sickness meds I can be on atm and they are hoping that things will calm down soon. I wasnt sick yesterday which was a lovely break from the last 10wks! Hoping for a repeat today
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

i am officially in the 3rd tri today. :flower: i feel fine really. not too many complaints. the heartburn is pretty minimal, the blasted hemmoroids i've been able to calm down with the help of Anuice. the method is a bit undignified, but i've been in so much pain i'm desperate! it's basically cryotherapy for them (freezing them to shrink). i'm just enjoying being pregnant ATM!

glad to hear you weren't sick yesterday. must have been a much needed break. hopefully it will continue. :thumbup:


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, having a nightmare with my doppler. Takes me ages to find baby then when I do he disappears! And I can't find him again! I can never here it for more then a few seconds. Does that sound normal? X


----------



## moter98

yes, sounds normal to me! baby doesn't like the sound waves and will try to get away from it. and he/she is moving around a lot in there.


----------



## rooster100

Thanks Moter! Poor little baby! I must try and limit its use to maybe once a week until he/she is moving more! In the last few days I have felt him flutter alot! (I hope it's him and not wind!) x


----------



## moter98

I think its baby you are feeling! Don't worry, it will get stronger and more often as time goes by


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Wow you look amazing!! Cant believe you are 6 months gone Tina!
> 
> How are you both? :)
> 
> Sorry I have been quiet..been on a bit of a forum break. Baby doing fine and Ive now lost 20lbs in 5 weeks from sickness...go me! Also starting to get "bubbles" now so think im starting to get a bit of movement :)
> 
> x
> 
> 20 lbs! oh my. i went the other with my 20 lbs lol! what do the dr's say about that? is there anything else they can do? you need to be able to eat and keep it down!! i bet those bubbles are baby....they will get stronger and stronger.Click to expand...
> 
> Happy 27weeks!! Is that only 1 more week to 3rd? :) Going so fast! How are you feeling?
> 
> The Dr says that its all ok. Since I was a big girl before I got pregnant they say that baby is always getting what it needs from my stores, and so am I. Hence the weight loss. They are only concerned with when I cant eat or drink, as it causes my body to shut down and I start producing Keytones, which is where the body starts to eat itself for energy and hydration. They keep testing my urine.
> 
> As for any more help, Im on all the sickness meds I can be on atm and they are hoping that things will calm down soon. I wasnt sick yesterday which was a lovely break from the last 10wks! Hoping for a repeat today
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i am officially in the 3rd tri today. :flower: i feel fine really. not too many complaints. the heartburn is pretty minimal, the blasted hemmoroids i've been able to calm down with the help of Anuice. the method is a bit undignified, but i've been in so much pain i'm desperate! it's basically cryotherapy for them (freezing them to shrink). i'm just enjoying being pregnant ATM!
> 
> glad to hear you weren't sick yesterday. must have been a much needed break. hopefully it will continue. :thumbup:Click to expand...

It hasnt...but the little movements I am getting are defo making up for the being sick!

Congratulations on 3rd tri! You know...your pregnancy has been whizzing by!! Im glad that things have been improving. Those Piles must have been awful so I am glad you have found something that is working :hugs: x


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, having a nightmare with my doppler. Takes me ages to find baby then when I do he disappears! And I can't find him again! I can never here it for more then a few seconds. Does that sound normal? X

It has been for me :) The midwife told me that up until 20wks it can still be a bit of a pain to find. It takes me ages to find snook and then he often swims away for a bit :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Rach I think its baby too! Thats how mine has been :D Yay for movements!! x


----------



## Faythe

Hi ladies,

How you all doing?

Sorry I'm quiet - get distracted so easily these days :haha:

Plus Jacob is very demanding and wants me all the time to show me things like this! :D :

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/th_Video0022.jpg


----------



## rooster100

Thanks girls! I was naughty and listen to baby on doppler again this evening and I heard him straight away! It was great! 
Faythe Jacob is holding his head up?! Doesn't it take months for that normally? He is so clever! Xxx


----------



## Faythe

Yes and rolling over usually at 4 months..... it's a video, click it :D


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Wow you look amazing!! Cant believe you are 6 months gone Tina!
> 
> How are you both? :)
> 
> Sorry I have been quiet..been on a bit of a forum break. Baby doing fine and Ive now lost 20lbs in 5 weeks from sickness...go me! Also starting to get "bubbles" now so think im starting to get a bit of movement :)
> 
> x
> 
> 20 lbs! oh my. i went the other with my 20 lbs lol! what do the dr's say about that? is there anything else they can do? you need to be able to eat and keep it down!! i bet those bubbles are baby....they will get stronger and stronger.Click to expand...
> 
> Happy 27weeks!! Is that only 1 more week to 3rd? :) Going so fast! How are you feeling?
> 
> The Dr says that its all ok. Since I was a big girl before I got pregnant they say that baby is always getting what it needs from my stores, and so am I. Hence the weight loss. They are only concerned with when I cant eat or drink, as it causes my body to shut down and I start producing Keytones, which is where the body starts to eat itself for energy and hydration. They keep testing my urine.
> 
> As for any more help, Im on all the sickness meds I can be on atm and they are hoping that things will calm down soon. I wasnt sick yesterday which was a lovely break from the last 10wks! Hoping for a repeat today
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i am officially in the 3rd tri today. :flower: i feel fine really. not too many complaints. the heartburn is pretty minimal, the blasted hemmoroids i've been able to calm down with the help of Anuice. the method is a bit undignified, but i've been in so much pain i'm desperate! it's basically cryotherapy for them (freezing them to shrink). i'm just enjoying being pregnant ATM!
> 
> glad to hear you weren't sick yesterday. must have been a much needed break. hopefully it will continue. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It hasnt...but the little movements I am getting are defo making up for the being sick!
> 
> Congratulations on 3rd tri! You know...your pregnancy has been whizzing by!! Im glad that things have been improving. Those Piles must have been awful so I am glad you have found something that is working :hugs: xClick to expand...

:cry: stupid sickness! i think you are having a girl.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> How you all doing?
> 
> Sorry I'm quiet - get distracted so easily these days :haha:
> 
> Plus Jacob is very demanding and wants me all the time to show me things like this! :D :
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/th_Video0022.jpg

can't imagine why you've been so distracted and busy lately, ha!
oh my gosh, that outfit is so darn cute!!!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Thanks girls! I was naughty and listen to baby on doppler again this evening and I heard him straight away! It was great!
> Faythe Jacob is holding his head up?! Doesn't it take months for that normally? He is so clever! Xxx

glad you heard the hb again rooster :flower:


----------



## moter98

oh! i see now that it's a video. go Jacob!! smart baby


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, had terrible pain in my left Side all day today, went to the hospital and cyst has bleed and caved in on itself causing the pain. Baby good, the doc looked between legs and asked if I wanted to know the gender and I said no but I think I saw!!! X


----------



## moter98

Glad baby is ok! So, what do you think you saw?!


----------



## rooster100

Well he looked between the legs and asked me if I wanted to know the sex and I said no but I glanced over and it looked like a perfect potty shot with a little winky but maybe I got it wrong?! X


----------



## moter98

Oh! Fun. Yeah the winkynis pretty obvious. Least it was for me this time around


----------



## rooster100

Well I'm no expert but I think I saw that! But it was such a quick glance maybe I got it wrong x


----------



## moter98

are you happy it could be boy? any preference?


----------



## rooster100

I would love a boy! In my head its a boy anyway but would also be very happy with a girl so no real preference! 
Happy 27 weeks Moter! Only 13 to go!!
Sarah happy 17 weeks! Hope your well as not heard from you in a while?! 
Xxx


----------



## moter98

rooster, you are already almost 20 weeks!! halfway there. wow.

i'm 28 weeks today! had my appt and glucose test today, i passed. :) 20 lb gain so far.


----------



## Faythe

Hey ladies!


----------



## rooster100

Sorry Moter 28 weeks! Sorry baby brain! 
Congrats on passing everything! 
I'm terrified to weigh myself! Haven't done so in months! Due to lack of excercise I'm less toned and due to a massive appitite I'm more chubby! I feel like a ballon version of myself! I'm seeing my GP soon so I'm sure she will weigh me and I will get a fright and a telling off! 

Hi faythe! How are you? How's cutie Jacob? Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Awww Jacob is so cute!! Love his Tigger outfit too!

Happy 28wks and happy 19wks!! Awwww possibly a little boy!! I need to have a girl to even things out around here...wonder if we go 4 for 4 on winkies!!

Sorry Ive been quiet girlies. To be honest, I tend to be a bit hit and miss with the forums these days :) 

Things are going ok here. Movements are getting stronger which is lovely. Be glad when they are regular so I can stop wondering if things are ok in there! Couldnt find the heartbeat the other day for 50 minutes...that was a bit of a panic!

I cant wait to start putting weight on! Ive lost almost 2 stone since getting pregnant...good job I was padded to start with!

Im gunna stay team yellow too Rach! Got my next scan on xmas eve but by god I am going to stay strong! I hope....!

xx


----------



## moter98

I feel pretty huge myself, like I swallowed a watermelon, hahahhaha
So far though this pregnancy has been more comfortable than my last. I haven't gained as much as I did with ds and have healthier food cravings. Hoping that I don't get that blasted water retention that I did the first time. In the last 10 weeks I put on a ton of water weight with Aden and my was it painful!
Sarah, I think you will have the girl!!
Me, I'm outnumbered in a houseful of boys


----------



## moter98

Faythe, how's Jacob? Has he gotten into a sleep schedule yet?


----------



## rooster100

Sarah great to hear from you! Glad your feeling movement! I'm feeling tiny kicks now and again! They are exciting but a little but strange!
I have my big scan on the 14th dec (will be 22 weeks!) defo not going to find out the sex, a midwife I was working with yesterday told me that it would be very hard to tell the sex from a quick glance and I could 'have seen anything' 
The reason I was working with a midwife is because we had a pregnant patient at work, 34 weeks pregnant and just diagnosed with breast cancer, had to have a mastectomy. She was very very brave, they will induce her at 36 weeks so they can start chemo...very sad but an amazingly strong woman. We never have pregnant patients...made me wonder that I might do my midwifery training at some point :) x


----------



## Faythe

I'm so chuffed for all you ladies. I can remember not too long ago how you thought it was never going to happen for you, after your losses :hugs:

Jacob is doing well. He's 13lb 3oz - proper big boy and certainly gives me a workout lol. Not in a sleep schedule yet but he is sleeping longer in the night. Doesn't give me any rest, though. Still full time expressing for him so I have to wake every 3hrs regardless.

Here's a few piccies of him :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20121124-00269.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 0









IMG-20121125-00281.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 0









photo0942.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sarahuk

Lordy hes gorgeous faythe! And massive well done on the expressing..youre a trooper!! 

Rach thats awful about your patient :( It must be hard to not get emotionally involved in something like that. You should defo do midwife training!

Tina - I have those healthy cravings too lol. Its so nice to not want sweet stuffs anymore! Still cant believe how fast its all gone and that youre now on the final stretch! x


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I'm so chuffed for all you ladies. I can remember not too long ago how you thought it was never going to happen for you, after your losses :hugs:
> 
> Jacob is doing well. He's 13lb 3oz - proper big boy and certainly gives me a workout lol. Not in a sleep schedule yet but he is sleeping longer in the night. Doesn't give me any rest, though. Still full time expressing for him so I have to wake every 3hrs regardless.
> 
> Here's a few piccies of him :D

Yeah it really did seem then like it would never happen, and now look!

He will get there in time. Took ds awhile too, I think around 3 months he would start to sleep mostly at night, but still wake once. I did formula feed though so their tummies stay full longer. Wait till he turns two, you will never sit down again, all day chasing him around, ha! My ds turned two and all of a sudden he just can't sit still. Been quite the change of pace, though I think I just notice it more being pregnant and more tired than usual.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Lordy hes gorgeous faythe! And massive well done on the expressing..youre a trooper!!
> 
> Rach thats awful about your patient :( It must be hard to not get emotionally involved in something like that. You should defo do midwife training!
> 
> Tina - I have those healthy cravings too lol. Its so nice to not want sweet stuffs anymore! Still cant believe how fast its all gone and that youre now on the final stretch! x

Oh I still want the sweets too, but I've got a good balance this time. Last time all I wanted was fast food and those huuuuuge bakery muffins. Basically anything high fat high calorie and low nutrition. I like to think that I've learned my lesson since then


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Sarah great to hear from you! Glad your feeling movement! I'm feeling tiny kicks now and again! They are exciting but a little but strange!
> I have my big scan on the 14th dec (will be 22 weeks!) defo not going to find out the sex, a midwife I was working with yesterday told me that it would be very hard to tell the sex from a quick glance and I could 'have seen anything'
> The reason I was working with a midwife is because we had a pregnant patient at work, 34 weeks pregnant and just diagnosed with breast cancer, had to have a mastectomy. She was very very brave, they will induce her at 36 weeks so they can start chemo...very sad but an amazingly strong woman. We never have pregnant patients...made me wonder that I might do my midwifery training at some point :) x

Oh that is so sad! Hope all works out well for her. Must be hard emotionally at work for you. I probably would have gone home and cried. A friend of mine is a nurse that works with very sick people and the old. I don't know how she does it. I would get so sad an depressed.


----------



## rooster100

Faythe your baby Is just adorable! I want to squeeze his little cheeks! 
I'm so pleased we are all pregnant! A tough journey but its all going to be worth it in the end! 
I'm feeling little kicks! Can't wait to start feeling him on the outside, not that DH is here to feel it :( it's really getting tough now not having him around. X


----------



## moter98

That must be a very tough thing to deal with while pregnant. :-( hang in there rooster. I bet you start feeling kicks on the outside too soon. I think its just the coolest feeling. Dh has felt the kicks once, it kind of freaks him out lol!


----------



## rooster100

Just had a bath and the baby went mad kicking! Good strong ones! It completly freaked me out! Was just so strange! X


----------



## moter98

It's gonna be a regular thing very very soon!!!


----------



## rooster100

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/01276941-5498-415F-9A9E-6B31F37685ED-2328-000003119D4F44D5.jpg
Me and baby beaky about to go out for a work night dinner! Out first big night out! X
How are you girls! Miss you! X


----------



## moter98

Oh my gosh adorable baby bump!


----------



## Faythe

You're one HOT Momma!


----------



## rooster100

Thanks faythe! Same back at you!
I'm 20 weeks today! Yeah! X


----------



## moter98

happy 20 weeks rooster! halfway there


----------



## rooster100

Thanks Moter! Baby kicking so much now! Went to my doc appoint today. She said baby seems healthy and thank god she didn't weigh me! 
Have been eating out loads recently! I love food so much! X


----------



## moter98

Haha! I shouldn't have weight myself today. I had a total pig out day yesterday!


----------



## Faythe

Oh ladies, purleaseeeee! Don't forget there's the weight of the baby, waters, placenta and all that extra blood in your body to account for so ignore the scales.


----------



## rooster100

Thanks faythe that's exactly what I'm doing! X


----------



## moter98

yeah, you are right faythe! just had a feeling fat day i guess. :) i'm doing better this time around weight wise than with number 1, so that's something. can't wait to finally have this baby! seems like it's forever away yet so close too. sometimes i start to panic and sometimes i am so impatient. trying to get DS to understand he is having a brother. he touches my tummy and says "baby", then he proceeds to elbow and jab me in the stomach while crawling all over me lol! i think he's already giving his brother a hard time.

friends' of our announced their surprise pregnancy last night. they just found out. not planned at all. it still amazes me how that happens to other people when we tried so hard and went through all that heartache. a part of me is jealous i suppose. which is pretty odd thinking considering i am pregnant too. doh!


----------



## rooster100

I still insist on telling people how it was as struggle for me when people annoch an unexpected bfp! I just want them to realise how lucky they are! X


----------



## moter98

I haven't told many people really. Kind of a mood killer.


----------



## rooster100

Happy 29 weeks Moter!! Only another week and you will be in the 30 week mark! How exciting!! 
Happy 18 weeks Sarah! Long time no hear? How are you? 
Hope you and baby Jacob are well faythe! X


----------



## moter98

thanks! i'm finally a squash lol


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Long time no hear! Any news? 
I'm unwell at the moment, have tonsillitis. Doc has put me on a low dose of antibiotics. 
I feel like I can't get my balance as well, my sinuses are very blocked! X


----------



## Faythe

Hey ladies!

Sorry to hear that hon. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

I'm ill with a stinking cold. Jacob had his first jabs y'day. He is totally bullet proof. Not got ill from my cold I've had since last week, and he's right as rain despite his immunisations y'day.


----------



## rooster100

He sounds like a good strong boy there faythe! Well done! X


----------



## moter98

hope it clears up for you soon rooster

good here. SO hungry this week i just can't stop eating! crazy. had a scare the other night as i kept getting bh every 3-5 minutes. was gonna go to the ER, but i googled it and google said try drinking water. i did, and the bh finally went away. sure was scary.


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Sorry to hear that hon. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> I'm ill with a stinking cold. Jacob had his first jabs y'day. He is totally bullet proof. Not got ill from my cold I've had since last week, and he's right as rain despite his immunisations y'day.

go Jacob! that's great! the last think you want is a sick newborn when you are sick too.


----------



## rooster100

I know it's not the same but when I have lots of cramps I find drinking loads of water helps! 
I wonder how Sarah is? She has been quite recently


----------



## moter98

That's a good idea. I'm gonna keep that in mind anytime I get cramps or bh. It's good to know!
Sarah, hope you are doing well. Is that severe MS still hanging around?


----------



## rooster100

Moter happy 30 weeks! I'm pretty sure I have been writing this every week since u were 6 weeks! I just can't believe yr on the final stretch! What a journey we have all been through together!! 
Sarah happy 19 weeks! I hope your busy and not sick and that's why you have been away a while :hugs: 
Hope faythe and baby Jacob are doing well! Xx


----------



## moter98

Thanks rooster. Happy 21 weeks to you and 19 weeks to you Sarah. 

We had a blizzard over the weekend. Over a foot of snow! Def looks like winter now


----------



## sarahuk

Hi ladies!! :wave:

Sorry I have been quiet! I have been MIA from the forums :D Congrats on being weeks closer to your bundles ladies!!

Tina that must have been scary! I did read that dehydration is a bugger for thse BH!

Im still trundling along :) Morning sickness is still daily, still medicated and have accepted thats prolly just how its going to be for me now :) I dont mind it so much now. Ive gotten so used to it.

Plus..baby is a wriggle machine and kick machine now! There is no mistaking his moving around which is pretty much a lot of the time atm. Feisty little things arent they at such a young age in there! LOVE it!!

Hope you are all well? xx


----------



## moter98

Glad to hear you are doing well and managing the ms Sarah. Aren't those kicks amazing?!
I'm feeling some pretty strong ones now, along with body parts being shoved into my ribs. Gets uncomfortable at times and he's still gonna double in size yet at least!
Been doing pretty good pregnancy wise so far. However, my terrible two toddler is giving me quite the runaround. I'm exhausted lol


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Have missed our little thread so much! 
Glad to hear the m/s is a bit more controlled Sarah! That's crap though! It's great feeling baby moving! I'm working so much at the mo I only really feel baby when I stop which feels like never! 
Tina I don't know how you do it with a two year old! Well done! Only 9 weeks to go for you! Or maybe less! Are you getting excited! 
Afm I am working loads, having scan tomorrow to check baby! Really hope it's ok! Getting quite big now! Had to change to the maternity uniform! Yikes! It's starting to feel real! X


----------



## moter98

I've been working on getting ds into tip top behavior shape before baby comes. My is it exhausting! But he is doing well  I'm hoping I have less than 9 weeks. I'm just about ready. Getting awfully uncomfortable. Sleeping is even a pain as I have to keep shifting position to try and get comfy.
Glad all is well rooster. Looks like we are all coming along nicely ;-)


----------



## Faythe

Hi lovely ladies!!!

Oh my Tina, you're almost there! So excited to see your little boy :D

How're you feeling Rachel? 

Aww Sarah, you poor sausage. Can they not change your medication at all?

I've given up expressing. Out of nowhere my supply (that was already an oversupply) went nuts. Was pumping 10oz+ each side just to try and empty as if I didn't I was getting engored. Then tried lowering the amount to bring it back down but it wasn't working and I was in agony.

So I've taken a medication to halt my supply. Took the last tablet yesterday... still producing a teeny bit but the engorgement is going down slowly. Can't go out as leaking badly but it should stop soon.

Jacob's switch to formula has made him sicky. Been using my freezer stash of BM to give him atleast one bottle a day to help the transition.

Feel guilty but EP'ing was so hard and getting me down. Atleast now we can get out for the day etc.


----------



## moter98

Don't feel guilty faythe! You've done your best and nothing wrong with formula IMO. I didn't bf ds for more than a week! And I'm not planning on this one either, though I will try it out again and see how it goes. With formula, sometimes you have to try a few different ones to see which works best for baby. Like for Aden he had so much gas and projectile vomiting that the only formula that he could tolerate was one designed for babies that frequently spit up. But, make sure you give him a week or two on the formula to adjust before trying another kind. In most cases that's all that is needed. You could even mix the formula with half bm to help him transition a little easier. 
And wow, that would e so difficult to just do everyday things when you have to express that much! Good for you for sticking it out so long. I don't think I would have made it that far, you are tough


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! How are we all? Happy 31 weeks Moter! The time is flying!! 
Are you all prepared yet? 
Happy 20 weeks Sarah! Half way there! 
Faythe sounds like your having a tough time with the bf but you did your best and that's all you can do. Jacob looks strong and healthy so your defo doing everything right! 
Afm I had my 22 week scan on fri! Went well baby is measuring massive! About 2 weeks ahead his abdominal circumference is huge, was bigger then the average! 
It's a big big baby! I am just convienced it will be a boy! We didn't find out but I'm just sure of it! Going to get a massive suprise if its a girl! Xx


----------



## moter98

Rooster, I am READY lol
Got my hospital bag all packed already. Nursery is ready too. Just in case he comes early. I had a ton of bh again yesterday. Almost went in but they calmed down finally. Maybe I just have an irritable uterus, but the pressure and bh are something I will mention to my dr at my appt Friday. 
Maybe a big baby means you will go a couple weeks early! Can't wait to find out if its a boy or girl. 
Sarah, really hoping that severe ms is letting up for you


----------



## moter98

Faythe, want to see a pic of baby Jacob


----------



## Faythe

:D

The penguin hat is too small lol
 



Attached Files:







Photo1076.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 3









PenguinJacob.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Glad to hear you are doing well and managing the ms Sarah. Aren't those kicks amazing?!
> I'm feeling some pretty strong ones now, along with body parts being shoved into my ribs. Gets uncomfortable at times and he's still gonna double in size yet at least!
> Been doing pretty good pregnancy wise so far. However, my terrible two toddler is giving me quite the runaround. I'm exhausted lol

Happy 31wks! Wow your pregnancy feels like its flying by!!

Its amazing that people ribs dont get broken!! I have to admit I am a little scared of when those kicks will be with much more force and at the ribs! But they are damn amazing! Its never still in there these days!

Aww sorry to hear that Aden is exhausting you! Is he testing your boundaries? xx


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls! Have missed our little thread so much!
> Glad to hear the m/s is a bit more controlled Sarah! That's crap though! It's great feeling baby moving! I'm working so much at the mo I only really feel baby when I stop which feels like never!
> Tina I don't know how you do it with a two year old! Well done! Only 9 weeks to go for you! Or maybe less! Are you getting excited!
> Afm I am working loads, having scan tomorrow to check baby! Really hope it's ok! Getting quite big now! Had to change to the maternity uniform! Yikes! It's starting to feel real! X

Oh wow cant wait to read ahead and see how the scan went! Hope we get to see a piccie!!

Bless...I want to see a bump pic!! I hope they arent working you too hard chick! x


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Hi lovely ladies!!!
> 
> Oh my Tina, you're almost there! So excited to see your little boy :D
> 
> How're you feeling Rachel?
> 
> Aww Sarah, you poor sausage. Can they not change your medication at all?
> 
> I've given up expressing. Out of nowhere my supply (that was already an oversupply) went nuts. Was pumping 10oz+ each side just to try and empty as if I didn't I was getting engored. Then tried lowering the amount to bring it back down but it wasn't working and I was in agony.
> 
> So I've taken a medication to halt my supply. Took the last tablet yesterday... still producing a teeny bit but the engorgement is going down slowly. Can't go out as leaking badly but it should stop soon.
> 
> Jacob's switch to formula has made him sicky. Been using my freezer stash of BM to give him atleast one bottle a day to help the transition.
> 
> Feel guilty but EP'ing was so hard and getting me down. Atleast now we can get out for the day etc.

I wish my dear :( But the three sickness meds they have me on now are the only other ones available. I did wake up today and was not sick so maybe things will improve!

Oh hun :( You have done a bloody AMAZING job expressing, and for all this time too. That expressing is a full time job! And just look at him..you did good! I know it must have been a hard decision for you to switch but, I think youve made the right decision. Hes had the best start in life from you, but with all the things that came with the expressing, I think it was the right time to transition to the formula. I hope that the last of the milk dries up soon so that you can get back to normal hun.

But well done for all this time!! x


----------



## sarahuk

Those piccies are adorable!!


Ohhh rach! Big baby eh! I can see you with a boy :) Its going to be a lovely surprise for us both as im staying team yellow too..tho everyone is telling me ill have a girl lol.

Good that you are all ready Tina! How was the timescale with Aden? As in were you early or overdue? x


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> :D
> 
> The penguin hat is too small lol

Oh so adorable! Love the penguin hat/outfit! I've got baby fever big time looking at those pics


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you are doing well and managing the ms Sarah. Aren't those kicks amazing?!
> I'm feeling some pretty strong ones now, along with body parts being shoved into my ribs. Gets uncomfortable at times and he's still gonna double in size yet at least!
> Been doing pretty good pregnancy wise so far. However, my terrible two toddler is giving me quite the runaround. I'm exhausted lol
> 
> Happy 31wks! Wow your pregnancy feels like its flying by!!
> 
> Its amazing that people ribs dont get broken!! I have to admit I am a little scared of when those kicks will be with much more force and at the ribs! But they are damn amazing! Its never still in there these days!
> 
> Aww sorry to hear that Aden is exhausting you! Is he testing your boundaries? xxClick to expand...

I've never felt a rib kick yet as Aden carried very low. This one seems low too but he's managed to tuck a body part just up under my right rib cage lol! 
Mr Aden has most defininately been testing boundaries lately! We are getting a handle on it though. Turns out I just needed to be more firm for him to take me seriously and listen better


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Those piccies are adorable!!
> 
> 
> Ohhh rach! Big baby eh! I can see you with a boy :) Its going to be a lovely surprise for us both as im staying team yellow too..tho everyone is telling me ill have a girl lol.
> 
> Good that you are all ready Tina! How was the timescale with Aden? As in were you early or overdue? x

Yep I guess girl! But it will be fun to see if I'm right or wrong. 

Aden was just 5 days early and let me tell you, I was more than ready for him. At that point I just wanted him OUT!


----------



## rooster100

Hi Sarah! 
I will load a scan pic soon, but they are not actually that good :( 
Faythe your baby is beyond cute!! 
Moter good to be prepared! Your so close! Just can't believe it! X


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Went to see my obstetrician for the first time today, he was lovely. I have gained 17lbs! I'm shocked! Haven't been weighing myself. He wasn't concerned but do u girls think that's too much!? X


----------



## moter98

I don't think it is. I've gained 24 lbs so far. You are supposed to gain between 25-35 lbs total. I gained more quickly at first than most myself but I seem to have slowed down to a more steady weight gain now. I wouldn't worry about it! And besides, you can always lose it after baby is here.


----------



## sarahuk

Agree! That doesnt sound like a lot of weight gain when you consider what you have grown inside including all the placenta and waters etc!

I hope that baby comes early this time around for you too then Tina :) It still messes with my head that you are on single figures now..just where has the time gone!

Still cant wait to see your pic rach! My 12wk scan piccie was a joke which is why I never uploaded it. Baby got the hiccups when she was taking the pic and ofc just as she clicked he jumped. So we ended uip with the abdomen...and then a phantom hand floating in the background wide open..ofc the hand is cute...but still!

Hoping for a better pic on Monday :D Then you girls will have to do your psychic bit for me! x


----------



## moter98

can't wait to see a pic sarah! hope you are feeling better

i cannot wait to have this baby, getting uncomfortable lol
from sun thru thurs i had constant bh, 50 a day. was getting alarming. then last night, i had this horrendous pain like little one was shifting position and since then the bh have died down. saw dr today and he was not worried at all and says i will go full term. i have literally everything ready for baby except for crib mattress moved up (waiting on dh) and bottles washed which will wait till baby is home. can you say impatient?


----------



## rooster100

Ha ha Moter you are always patient! You were the same when TTC and POAS days early ;) 
Can't believe yr on the final stretch! How exciting! 
Sarah can't wait to see yr scan pics! X


----------



## moter98

Lol! You are right rooster. I cannot wait for this baby yet I know he needs more time to cook yet. 
Having problems with these darn braxton hicks though! Went to dinner tonight and had a ton and everytime I got up or walked I got them constantly!


----------



## rooster100

Wow I didn't know you could get them so much! Are they very painful!? X


----------



## moter98

most only get 2-10 in a day. i think i've just got an irritable uterus. :( no they aren't painful, but very, very uncomfortable. i kindof hunch over and walk slowly. hate the feeling since it's so constant. would love to just get 10 a day lol. but, dr isn't worried so i'm trying to relax about it.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> can't wait to see a pic sarah! hope you are feeling better
> 
> i cannot wait to have this baby, getting uncomfortable lol
> from sun thru thurs i had constant bh, 50 a day. was getting alarming. then last night, i had this horrendous pain like little one was shifting position and since then the bh have died down. saw dr today and he was not worried at all and says i will go full term. i have literally everything ready for baby except for crib mattress moved up (waiting on dh) and bottles washed which will wait till baby is home. can you say impatient?

I say a mummy who is ready for her baby! Do you think youll try and serve an eviction notice when you start to get close to the end? All the women ive followed through pregnancy who have gotten to the end have made me giggle with all the things they try :D

So glad that the pains didnt turn out to be anything to worry about. Did the Dr say what he thought it was? x


----------



## sarahuk

See im worried now..ive been getting some pains and ive been putting them down to just being BH (I never realised you start getting them at 6wks but just dont feel them till later!)...but I keep reading they arent uncomfortable. I wish my bloody midwifes had their phone on occasionally lol x


----------



## moter98

Oh yeah, bh are very very uncomfortable. I wouldn't say painful, but when I get mine I sometimes lose my breath and have to bend over. They aren't like my true contractions with Aden though. Now those were like a knife being ripped through and spread around my stomach. That kind of contraction you will not have a doubt. If you can talk through them, they don't get longer stronger and closer together, then they are braxton hicks


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> can't wait to see a pic sarah! hope you are feeling better
> 
> i cannot wait to have this baby, getting uncomfortable lol
> from sun thru thurs i had constant bh, 50 a day. was getting alarming. then last night, i had this horrendous pain like little one was shifting position and since then the bh have died down. saw dr today and he was not worried at all and says i will go full term. i have literally everything ready for baby except for crib mattress moved up (waiting on dh) and bottles washed which will wait till baby is home. can you say impatient?
> 
> I say a mummy who is ready for her baby! Do you think youll try and serve an eviction notice when you start to get close to the end? All the women ive followed through pregnancy who have gotten to the end have made me giggle with all the things they try :D
> 
> So glad that the pains didnt turn out to be anything to worry about. Did the Dr say what he thought it was? xClick to expand...

Oh of course lol! The whole last month with Aden I walked for an hour a day cause I read it can help you dilate. I am already to the point of being ready this time. I am so uncomfortable and in pain. I have lots of breathlessness, getting tons of braxton hicks, then today I was out to lunch and right after eating I got all hot and shaky and week and cramps in my lower stomach. Had to leave and am now at home laying down. All of this is scaring me! Did not happen with Aden. I am miserable and hope it is just an off week


----------



## sarahuk

Im so sorry to hear that you are feeling miserable hun :( Perhaps all the pain is from him moving down and starting to engage into the right position for labour? I sense you are going to go earlier with this one! 

I hope the pains are better today? They sound pretty evil :( x


----------



## moter98

no, i think its too early for him to be engaged yet. and my stomach has not dropped like it did with aden, though i am carrying low again. i guess it's just the joys of 2nd pregnancy lol! feeling better today so far so that's good! still getting lots of bh, but they are mild compared to what i was getting. hoping it all dies down for a few days and we are running around everywhere for xmas the next few days. oh my gosh, i would love to go early with the one lol! right at 37 weeks i will be standing at the door waiting for baby to come. i am more than ready already. it took me much longer to be ready with aden. around 39 weeks i said i was ready. with ds i had this huge fear of labor and delivery. now that i know more what to expect i'm not so scared......still not thrilled about it, but at least not so scared.


----------



## rooster100

It's great that yr not scared Moter! It gives me hope! I am excited about the labour! I know it will hurt but I know each labour is different so I must just wait and see what happens! If you go at 37 weeks it means you only have 5 weeks to go! X


----------



## moter98

That's true, each labor is different. Would love to have just 5 weeks to go  haven't felt too bad today so hopin that continues and maybe it was just a bad week


----------



## sarahuk

Happy new weeks ladies!!

I hope you continue to feel better Tina..dont want to feel crappy over christmas!

Had my scan today :) Still team yellow, but all is good with the little one!
 



Attached Files:







21wk.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## moter98

Perfect profile pic Sarah! Lovely. Eeeee, you must be so excited


----------



## sarahuk

I am!! Bouncing up and down!! Only one person so far thinks its a boy  Id say im leaning towards girl too now!

Happy christmas eve hun!! x


----------



## Faythe

Snooky is gorgeous! <3


----------



## sarahuk

Aww thanks Faythe :D He/she has one big pot belly..cant wait to snuggle it!! 

Merry christmas ladies!! x


----------



## Faythe

This has to be the best Christmas for you, Sarah :D

xxx


----------



## moter98

Merry Christmas all!!


----------



## rooster100

Happy Christmas girls! Xx


----------



## Faythe

Happy Christmas

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Merry Christmas! Reckon its the bestest for all of us! First christmas for Jacob, and this year the rest of us have special cargo! Cant wait to have first christmas next year! 

x


----------



## moter98

christmas was so much fun! ds doesn't understand all about Santa yet and didn't even notice his presents under the tree when he woke up. once i showed him though he tore into them. he had a blast. his favorite present he got from santa was his remote control train. his favorite present from family was from his grandma and grandpa. he got a play kitchen with play food and a shopping cart.....though he using the shopping cart to chase around and terrorize the poor dog, lol!


----------



## sarahuk

Oh bless him!! Hes gunna be hunting for those presents next christmas and tearing the tree up to get to them!! So glad that you all had such a lovely time!

Can you believe we are all going to have a baby around for the next one!! Not that Aden isnt a baby...you know what I mean!! x


----------



## moter98

I know! Gonna be so much fun, I can wait. 
Though I have to admit I am very happy its just one baby. We spent the day at my brother and sil's yesterday with their triplets and oh my, do they have their work cut out for them! It was feed the babies, change the babies, this ones crying, that one needs changing again, time to feed again and do it all over! They looked so tired, but happy. One at a time for me please


----------



## Faythe

Some piccies from y'day :flower:

The last picture was when we got home from my parents and Jacob was conked out. Cuddled up with the blanket my friend made and his bunny my sis got for him.
 



Attached Files:







JacobXmas.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 1









Jacob Santa.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1









JacobSleepy.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## moter98

so adorable faythe!


----------



## sarahuk

He is gorgeous!!! What a cute little boy you have faythe!!

I got a sneaky feeling we are all having boys here  xx


----------



## Faythe

Boys are the best! :D

xx


----------



## moter98

i think you are having a girl sarah. :)


----------



## sarahuk

Ive given up trying to guess based on the scan picture :D I was so sure id feel super strongly one way or another but nope! I dont! Well..gunna be a nice surprise either way :)

How are you ladies today? I am so exhausted. Little one is a proper wriggler and keeps me awake all night. Love it tho :D

Do you think you will have any more Faythe? Jacob is so gorgeous!! 

x


----------



## moter98

good here. glad the holidays are over. it was fun but tiring. 
i have to admit i'm not enjoying most of babies kicks lately. i seem to constantly have a body part jammed into my right side below my ribs and about 1/4 of the kicks are so painful i want to cry! and i'm getting loads of round ligament pain even while laying down and not moving!! i had none of this with my first pregnancy. i had no idea it could be so painful lol. hoping this means my labor and delivery will go easy on me.


----------



## sarahuk

I think it will to be honest. You have had enough stress earlier on in this pregnancy with the tear, and now all this discomfort...you deserve him to just slither out! Have to admit I am not looking forward to being at the end stage of pregnancy for all the reasons you have listed!

Will we get to see bump piccies rach/tina again soon? :D x


----------



## moter98

sarah, it doesn't mean you will experience any of that. yes, the end is uncomfortable, but my first was not too bad! i worked right up till i had him....even lost my mucus plug at work. he was a very good baby in the womb....then colicky when he was born, ha! this baby is going to be the perfect baby, i just know it. :) the dr told me at his last appt about his delivery that morning of a second baby. he said she had complications on her first delivery too and that this time it went perfectly and she only had to push twice before baby was out. oh, i hope that's me too. they do say your second goes faster than your first.


----------



## moter98

this was my 7 month bump. forgot to post it
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1041 copy.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sarahuk

Oh wow what a beautiful and neat bump!! You have carried him so incredibly well hun!

It all just goes to show doesnt it how every rpregnancy is truly different :) Do you have any anxiety about the birth after what happened last time with the placenta? x


----------



## moter98

oh wow, you are totally right! every pregnancy is SO different. this one is harder in some ways and easier in others. easier because i know what to expect now. i don't have any anxiety about it right now, can't say i won't later! my dr has assured me they will be ready this time with pain relief if they need to, but he also said he's not worried, it's gonna come out the proper way this time. i am hoping it does too. after all, i have about a 70% chance that it does what it's supposed to this time. pretty good odds. that really was the only horrible experience i had during my labor. everything else, while yes it hurt, wasn't terribly bad. i got the epidural when i asked for it and the staff was great. i can only hope this one goes just as well as the first, except exclude that last part. :)

do you have a bump pic sarah?


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Amazing bump Tina! Yr so neat! Yeah we need a bump pic sarah! 
I'm 24 weeks today...my v.day :) xx


----------



## moter98

Happy V Day Rooster! Big day. :)


----------



## rooster100

I can't believe it! I always saw other women writing that on here and finally I can say it! X


----------



## moter98

:happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## rooster100

Happy new year girls!! A very exciting 2013 it will be for us! How exciting! 
Forgot to say yesterday happy 33 weeks moter! 
Happy 22 weeks sarah!! 
Xx


----------



## moter98

happy new year ladies. :) had a fun night, so tired today, gonna take a nap!


----------



## sarahuk

Happy new year and congrats on reaching V day!! How exciting! Im counting down to it cant wait!

Happy new weeks also! Time seems to be flying a bit atm :D Did you all have lovely new years? x


----------



## moter98

Yeah fun New Years! Time sure has gone by fast. Happy new weeks ladies.
Faythe, how's Jacob doing?


----------



## rooster100

Happy 34 weeks Moter!! Omg! Getting so close! I think yr pregnancy seems to have flown by! 
Happy 23 weeks Sarah! How are you feeling now!? 
I'm good, had a day spa today and my bump got massaged! Baby was kicking lick mad! Xx


----------



## rooster100

Just realised that this thread is a year old!! Happy year anniversary girls! How exciting! Xx


----------



## rooster100

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/FCAE656B-4D9D-4F79-A545-164561EE651D-357-000000D0DDF95227.jpg
My 25 week bump xx


----------



## moter98

Oh wow, a year already!
I am currently suffering from a prolapsed thrombosed hemorroid. Omg, I feel like I did after I had Aden. Pain is pretty bad, though better than yesterday. Yesterday all I wanted to do was cry all day it hurts I bad! And it does not help having to take care of a toddler with croup. I can't bring him to babysitter cause he's sick. I've called my dr but they sure are takin their time calling me back! Hope this thing heals up soon. I've still got 6 weeks yet and know they will be very very bad after delivery. I think its the pressure from weight if the baby which I really can't do anything about at the moment. Oh the joys of pregnancy :)


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/FCAE656B-4D9D-4F79-A545-164561EE651D-357-000000D0DDF95227.jpg

Such an adorable bump! I say boy based soley on you are carrying low.


----------



## rooster100

Oh my god Moter that sounds terrible! You poor thing! Hope the doc calls soon! Xx


----------



## rooster100

I am carrying low, I kept thinking it will go up but maybe at this stage it won't? I think high bumps look cuter but you get what your given! X


----------



## moter98

I'm not sure, I've never carried high so no experience there. The one advantage to carrying low is you will breathe better and not have baby digging in your ribs all the time


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Oh my god Moter that sounds terrible! You poor thing! Hope the doc calls soon! Xx

The pain is better today so I'm hoping that means I can just heal on my own. Do not want that sergury! I hear it is more painful than the pain you are already in.


----------



## sarahuk

Happy 34wks Tina!! I am defo with Rach...its flown!!

Happy 25wks Rach! Have to say yours is flying by too tbh! Im so glad we are all pregnant at the same times! Your massage day sounds lovely :D

Rach what a gorgeous bump you have!! You look so lovely I have to say!! Im also with Tina in that I think youre having a boy too.

I reckon Faythe (hope youre ok chick!) broke the ttc curse on the group and started em all coming in! :flower:

Oh a year! Congrats on the anniversary ladies :D Thats gone by so fast too!

~Tina :( Im sending massive hugs your way. That does sound incredibly painful. Have you found anything that helps to ease it at all? I wouldnt want the surgery either. Bet you cant wait for the little guy to be here now.

As for me...all good! Baby is constantly playing bongos and Matt is loving feeling the kicks an rolls from the outside. Have to admit I do too...spend ages with my hand on my tum just feeling! Picked back up on buying stuff. Really overwhelming to think we will be having our much ached for babies in our arms this year!

xx


----------



## moter98

Dr can't help me except to lance it. Um, no thank you lol! I'm gonna wait it out and see if it gets better. I suppose I'll have to let him lance it if it gets worse, but that's last resort. Oh well, must be my week 34 pregnancy joy  I'm sure there will be more "joys" to come. But just 6 weeks to go, can't believe I'm nearly there ladies. 

So glad you are enjoying the kicks Sarah. It's fun isn't it? DH is still a bit freaked by it but will try to feel them now and then. Has your baby got hiccups yet? Mine gets them many times a day


----------



## sarahuk

I know seriously...I feel like I must have been in a coma for your pregnancy because it feels like just yesterday you were saying you thought you had a line and now you only have 41 days to go! I cant wait to hear how it all went and see him. Hes going to be gorgeous...and its so super exciting!

Ouch on that lancing :shock: I would NOT be wanting that!! I mean, if you had that lanced as well so close to possibly going into labour, isnt the pushing running a risk of making it open back up?

Ahh the kicks :cloud9: I always wondered how it would feel pre-pregnancy. But now that I have them, I am already hating the fact that in months...it will go away :( Ill obviously be so happy baby is here but, I cant imagine being without them now! Poor hubby...can see how from anothers position it might be a strange experience! Matt loves it but few days back he looked a bit taken aback too after it seemed a limb stuck out and didnt go back down for a few seconds. Dont think he knew what to do with himself! 

Ive had some strange sensations but I dont know if its hiccups. Ive had like...rhythmic kicks in the exact same spot every 5 seconds or so for a tiny while..do you think that might be what it was?

xx


----------



## moter98

Well I don't think the dr listened to me cause it turns out you can only lance external hemorroids. I have a prolapsed internal hemorroid. This kind needs surgery with a spinal or leave it alone. No way I would do that pregnant. I'm just gonna deal with it and watch the drs surprise at what he sees during my 36 week exam lol! I've heard doing anything to them is wayyyyy more painful anyway so don't think its worth it. 
Yep, those are hiccups! When they are in the same spot and come continuously that's hiccups. It usually happens cause baby is practicing breathing in amniotic fluid and it makes them hiccup


----------



## sarahuk

Wow thats amazing!! I had no idea thats what I had been feeling! :cloud9:

Ouch...I mean...massive big ouch!! I dont think Id be wanting to touch them either :( is there any risk of that being made worse during pushing? xx


----------



## moter98

Oh yeah for sure! I had them with Aden too though not this bad. After I had him, when the nurse checked me she looked shocked lol and asked me if I knew I had a bunch of them. Um, yeah! That was actually the worst part of my recovery. But they do go away and if that's as bad as recovery gets I'm happy. I'm hoping they will stay at the same level as last time for this delivery since you usually don't have to push as long for your next delivery. 
My pain has gone down considerable now, though the size if hem has not. Fine by me, I'm just happy to walk and sit without looking like someone shoved a stick up there lol! I can totally make it till delivery with this pain level. No big deal.


----------



## sarahuk

Is there much hope for them to clear up before then or is this something thats gunna be here now till baby is here? x


----------



## moter98

i highly doubt it. i had them with ds too so not too concerned anymore now that the pain has lessened quite a bit. it's just from pressure of the baby causing it and i can't fix that atm! good news is i've been through it before so know what to expect and how to deal with them. most likely will be really bad again just after birth, but after that first week the pain should go down considerably. ah well, it's all part of it! just note: doesn't mean you will get them, i had them chronically for 10 years + so it's just something that gets bad for me during pregnancy. i have opted to manage them through diet instead of the surgery. it's worked so far!


----------



## rooster100

Moter it sounds like you know how to show those hemeriods who is boss! 
Hope you feeling better? I don't think baby has been hiccuping in me or not that I have noticed anyway. It's moving around loads though! 
I have noticed I'm in double figures now til baby is born! Only seems like yesterday I was still 200 odd days to go! X


----------



## moter98

you will probably start to notice it the next few weeks rooster. yay, we are all getting down there. :)


----------



## Faythe

Hey laydeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!


----------



## moter98

Hey faythe! How's little man doing?


----------



## Faythe

Good! You all good?


----------



## moter98

Good here. Just counting down the days....I'm ready....though I wouldn't mind skipping the whole labor part


----------



## rooster100

Happy 35 weeks Tina! I swear yr weeks go quicker then mine!! 
Happy 24 weeks sarah! Any bumpy pic yet? 
Faythe I can't believe Jacob is 3 months old! Yr be ready for baby no 2 soon ;) xx


----------



## Faythe

Haha no way!!
 



Attached Files:







Jacob1.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 1









Jacob2.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 1









jacob3.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 1









jacob4.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## rooster100

Faythe said:


> Haha no way!!

I don't think Jacob could get any cuter! X:thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> i highly doubt it. i had them with ds too so not too concerned anymore now that the pain has lessened quite a bit. it's just from pressure of the baby causing it and i can't fix that atm! good news is i've been through it before so know what to expect and how to deal with them. most likely will be really bad again just after birth, but after that first week the pain should go down considerably. ah well, it's all part of it! just note: doesn't mean you will get them, i had them chronically for 10 years + so it's just something that gets bad for me during pregnancy. i have opted to manage them through diet instead of the surgery. it's worked so far!

Happy 35wks honey!! I hope that it continues to work, and that its not -too- bad and is manageable after the birth. Cant believe how close you are now!! xx


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Moter it sounds like you know how to show those hemeriods who is boss!
> Hope you feeling better? I don't think baby has been hiccuping in me or not that I have noticed anyway. It's moving around loads though!
> I have noticed I'm in double figures now til baby is born! Only seems like yesterday I was still 200 odd days to go! X

Happy 26wks and double figures!! It does go fast doesnt it..I cant wait for those double figures! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Haha no way!!

Jacob definitely cant get any cuter!! What a gorgeous little boy!! Loving the first picture with the cheeky grin! He looks so much like you hun :D


----------



## sarahuk

Happy Monday ladies! Hope you are all doing well!

Happy panda here...we have snow to play in weeeee!!

Also...its my V-Day so double celebtration! :happydance:

xx


----------



## Faythe

happy v day :D

you ok?

xxx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i highly doubt it. i had them with ds too so not too concerned anymore now that the pain has lessened quite a bit. it's just from pressure of the baby causing it and i can't fix that atm! good news is i've been through it before so know what to expect and how to deal with them. most likely will be really bad again just after birth, but after that first week the pain should go down considerably. ah well, it's all part of it! just note: doesn't mean you will get them, i had them chronically for 10 years + so it's just something that gets bad for me during pregnancy. i have opted to manage them through diet instead of the surgery. it's worked so far!
> 
> Happy 35wks honey!! I hope that it continues to work, and that its not -too- bad and is manageable after the birth. Cant believe how close you are now!! xxClick to expand...

thanks! nearly there. :)
happy 24 weeks to you!


----------



## moter98

ohhhh, happy v-day sarah!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Happy 35 weeks Tina! I swear yr weeks go quicker then mine!!
> Happy 24 weeks sarah! Any bumpy pic yet?
> Faythe I can't believe Jacob is 3 months old! Yr be ready for baby no 2 soon ;) xx

haha! can't wait to have baby....getting excited


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Haha no way!!

oh my gosh, SO adorable. look at those gorgeous eyes!!!!!!


----------



## rooster100

Happy v day sarah! Very jealous of the snow! It's freezing in Dublin but no snow! 
Just did some yoga at home as I feel like a big pig! Was going to go swimming but realised my swimming costume does not now cover my massive bussom! Xx
Heartburn is getting beyond a joke now, going to go to the doc about it on Saturday. I have it's constantly and it making me vomit its so bad! X


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> happy v day :D
> 
> you ok?
> 
> xxx

Thank you my darling! :flower:

I am good thanks, how about you? :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Awww so sorry to hear that the heartburn has been getting bad. Did hear that its terrible in the end stretch...kinda hoping I will avoid it but..get it on and off at the moment!

Faythe: Do you think you will have more little ones? :)

xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Happy v day sarah! Very jealous of the snow! It's freezing in Dublin but no snow!
> Just did some yoga at home as I feel like a big pig! Was going to go swimming but realised my swimming costume does not now cover my massive bussom! Xx
> Heartburn is getting beyond a joke now, going to go to the doc about it on Saturday. I have it's constantly and it making me vomit its so bad! X

sorry you have it so bad! i had it that bad in the first tri. it comes and goes now for me, but i always have it at night no matter what. i sleep propped up on two huge pillows. dr should be able to tell you things you can take. good luck and feel better :flower:


----------



## rooster100

Thanks girls! I had it so bad yesterday my throat felt swollen and it was hard to swallow! 
Moter...baby could be here in 2 weeks! Any plans to help get him out curries etc! 
I think I'm going to cry when you have the baby! Feels like I have been on an emotional rollercooster with you girls over the last year! X


----------



## moter98

Have you tried a glass of milk, crackers, apple slices, a banana? Sometimes these foods can help. Avoid anything fried or spicy and carbonated drinks. We have tums here in US, though that doesn't cut it for me. I take Zantac 1-2 times per day, dr said it was ok. I also have a stronger prescription from the dr when mine was so bad it made me nauseous. Though I have to admit its still sitting there as I've been too scared to take it. I bet this bout will pass for you rooster, till baby starts pushing up your stomach a little later on.


----------



## Faythe

I'd like Jacob to have a sibling but right now I'll say no. Not got the urge and still terrified after everything that happened

xx


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Thanks girls! I had it so bad yesterday my throat felt swollen and it was hard to swallow!
> Moter...baby could be here in 2 weeks! Any plans to help get him out curries etc!
> I think I'm going to cry when you have the baby! Feels like I have been on an emotional rollercooster with you girls over the last year! X

Ill defo be joining you on the tears :) I cried when Jacob came! Its so surreal to see someone take the journey and then finally have their child in their arms!.

Id defo mention it to the doctor. Constant reflux can cause other issues with your voice in the long term. I had major issues with my voice for 9 months after acid burned into my voice box. Not pleasant! xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Have you tried a glass of milk, crackers, apple slices, a banana? Sometimes these foods can help. Avoid anything fried or spicy and carbonated drinks. We have tums here in US, though that doesn't cut it for me. I take Zantac 1-2 times per day, dr said it was ok. I also have a stronger prescription from the dr when mine was so bad it made me nauseous. Though I have to admit its still sitting there as I've been too scared to take it. I bet this bout will pass for you rooster, till baby starts pushing up your stomach a little later on.

That reminds me! Apparently, Bicarbonate of soda (baking soda) is awesome for heartburn that is difficult to shift! Dissolve a teaspoon of baking soda in 8 ounces of water...though ive heard that it gives lots of burps afterwards but is very effective :) X


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I'd like Jacob to have a sibling but right now I'll say no. Not got the urge and still terrified after everything that happened
> 
> xx

Can understand that hun. You really had a rough time of it :hugs: xx


----------



## rooster100

Happy 25 weeks Sarah! Hope your well! X
Happy 36 weeks Moter! Soooo close now! 
I think I'm in the 3rd trimester! Yeah! 
Faythe hope you and baby Jacob are ok in the snow? X


----------



## Faythe

My gosh you're all so close to holding your LO's <3

We're good! Not been out in the snow 'cos it's bitterly cold

xx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Have you tried a glass of milk, crackers, apple slices, a banana? Sometimes these foods can help. Avoid anything fried or spicy and carbonated drinks. We have tums here in US, though that doesn't cut it for me. I take Zantac 1-2 times per day, dr said it was ok. I also have a stronger prescription from the dr when mine was so bad it made me nauseous. Though I have to admit its still sitting there as I've been too scared to take it. I bet this bout will pass for you rooster, till baby starts pushing up your stomach a little later on.
> 
> That reminds me! Apparently, Bicarbonate of soda (baking soda) is awesome for heartburn that is difficult to shift! Dissolve a teaspoon of baking soda in 8 ounces of water...though ive heard that it gives lots of burps afterwards but is very effective :) XClick to expand...

never worked for me and i read to be careful with it in pregnancy


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Happy 25 weeks Sarah! Hope your well! X
> Happy 36 weeks Moter! Soooo close now!
> I think I'm in the 3rd trimester! Yeah!
> Faythe hope you and baby Jacob are ok in the snow? X

thanks rooster.
happy 27 weeks! yes, you are in 3rd trimester now. :)


----------



## moter98

got my 36 week dr appt tomorrow.....hoping he's gonna say i'm like 2cm dilated already, then next week he'll tell me i'm 4 cm dilated....all happening whilst having no painful contractions....ok, ok, i'll have to step out of dreamland now.

it's 22 below here ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Happy 25 weeks Sarah! Hope your well! X
> Happy 36 weeks Moter! Soooo close now!
> I think I'm in the 3rd trimester! Yeah!
> Faythe hope you and baby Jacob are ok in the snow? X

YAY happy 4wks to go Tina and 3rd Tri to you rach! Bloody hell...time is flying!! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Wow that sounds horribly cold Tina!! How did the appointment go? x


----------



## Faythe

Hurry up and have your babies. I want to see some squishies!


----------



## moter98

it's only -15 today with a -20 something wind chill....not too bad.....haha
so glad i don't have to work outside!

well, dr said i am a fingertip dilated, but that it's pretty common to be in second pregnancies. cervix still thick yet. he said i've got a ways to go yet so no chance of baby coming soon. baby is head down though so we are on the right track. :)


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Hurry up and have your babies. I want to see some squishies!

Oh my goodness!! Look at your new profile pic!! Sooo cute! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Thats great news that hes in the right position Tina! Thats one of my big paranoia things atm since ive been so fatigued all the time these last few weeks I am worried ill end up with a sideways baby! (I heard they go head down within this next week or two hence the worry!)

And a fingertip is better than no fingertip! Are you getting any pains or anything going on? I cant wait to see him!! x


----------



## moter98

try not to worry. chances are baby will drop right where she's supposed to be. one way you may be able to tell if she's head down is to pay attention to where you feel her hiccups. i read online that if you feel the hiccups below your belly button then baby is most likely head down. that's where i've always felt mine. i also feel pressure/kicking down really low....but i've carried baby low this whole entire time. 

no, not having any different pains really, just increasing with weight of baby. i have to admit i was a little disappointed dr didn't say i was dilated more or thinned out. i was hoping to go earlier this time.....though not too early of course.


----------



## Faythe

sarahuk said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Hurry up and have your babies. I want to see some squishies!
> 
> Oh my goodness!! Look at your new profile pic!! Sooo cute! xxClick to expand...

Isn't he just? <3

xx


----------



## moter98

faythe, i just want to cuddle Jacob, he is so cute! baby fever hardcore over here


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> try not to worry. chances are baby will drop right where she's supposed to be. one way you may be able to tell if she's head down is to pay attention to where you feel her hiccups. i read online that if you feel the hiccups below your belly button then baby is most likely head down. that's where i've always felt mine. i also feel pressure/kicking down really low....but i've carried baby low this whole entire time.
> 
> no, not having any different pains really, just increasing with weight of baby. i have to admit i was a little disappointed dr didn't say i was dilated more or thinned out. i was hoping to go earlier this time.....though not too early of course.

Ohhhh see...you are a wealth of information! I feel a lot of low thumps still so we shall see. I do notice that most of the bigger movements are happening around my bellybutton now which is lovely. Love feeling those rolls!

Isnt it true though that the cervix can change really fast? Im sure I heard somewhere that...though I could be imagining it!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Hurry up and have your babies. I want to see some squishies!
> 
> Oh my goodness!! Look at your new profile pic!! Sooo cute! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Isn't he just? <3
> 
> xxClick to expand...

He so is! Hes always been a little cutiepie though! Tho my favourite so far was the pic of him when you were out walking and he was smiling up at the camera...eeeeee :cloud9: Such a photogenic little guy.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> try not to worry. chances are baby will drop right where she's supposed to be. one way you may be able to tell if she's head down is to pay attention to where you feel her hiccups. i read online that if you feel the hiccups below your belly button then baby is most likely head down. that's where i've always felt mine. i also feel pressure/kicking down really low....but i've carried baby low this whole entire time.
> 
> no, not having any different pains really, just increasing with weight of baby. i have to admit i was a little disappointed dr didn't say i was dilated more or thinned out. i was hoping to go earlier this time.....though not too early of course.
> 
> Ohhhh see...you are a wealth of information! I feel a lot of low thumps still so we shall see. I do notice that most of the bigger movements are happening around my bellybutton now which is lovely. Love feeling those rolls!
> 
> Isnt it true though that the cervix can change really fast? Im sure I heard somewhere that...though I could be imagining it!Click to expand...

you will feel loads of big movements in the next weeks! i feel that rolling feeling alot now and lots of pressure really low which i now think is babies head or shoulders or arms. 

yes, cervix can change very fast, it really doesn't mean much. someone could be stuck at 3 cm's for weeks and weeks and go overdue and someone not dilated at all could go from 0 to having baby in an hour! there really is no way to predict it...i just like to be told i'm progressing cause it makes me feel like i have less "work" to do on the big day. with DS i was 2cm when i was admitted to hospital.


----------



## sarahuk

Yeah I can imagine that hearing some dilation has taken place is a positive mood establisher! I reckon youre going to go early with this one. We should start a sweepstakes now youre so close!

Im betting...38wks 3 days!


----------



## moter98

I hope you're right Sarah! 
Last time I was so nervous about the birth I wasn't ready until the day I was in labor. This time he can't get here fast enough. I am getting a bit nervous about labor again. I would like my dr to be there so baby needs to come on a weekday


----------



## rooster100

Moter your full term in 5 days?!?!? I just can't believe it!! Exciting! CAN'T WAIT To see pics of yr lo! 
My lo is not moving as much at the mo?! It's kicking but not so much, do you have to feel 10 kicks an hour? X


----------



## moter98

Yep 5 days 
Any type of movement counts like hiccups or rolling around, not just kicks. I often go long stretches without feeling movement...thing lo is sleeping or I'm just not paying attention. You should start by timing how long it takes you to feel 10 kicks...your baby may fall in a different range. See what's normsl for you and go by that to track any differences. For me, I know I will feel a ton of kicks and movement after I eat, not so much in the middle of the night. In general though you should feel 10 movements in an hour...if you don't, lay down on your left side, drink some water, and see if you feel 10 in an hour


----------



## rooster100

Thanks Moter, eveyone tells me that baby's normally kick at night but I swear that's when mine sleeps! I'm starting to think about getting the nursary started. Keep putting it off but have to believe its actually happening now! X


----------



## moter98

Yeah get on with the nursery, that's the really fun part! Have you come up with a theme?


----------



## rooster100

Well DH wants to do the nursary and if he has his way it will be 'cool and trendy'! 
These long days at work are killing, just finished my 2nd 13 hr shift In a row and my stomach is killing! Think its the weight of my bump when I stand for hours at a time! X


----------



## moter98

Oh wow that's a long time to be on your feet!

If my husband planned th nursery there would be nothing in it lol


----------



## sarahuk

We are doing things a bit backwards...since baby will be in with us for a good while we are waiting to get it done when we know what sex it is..dont want -everything- to be neutral :D

Wow tina almsot term time! Still say hes coming early :D Are you all packed and ready to go? 

Rach mine goes through quiet times too. Sometims I can go hours and hours without feeling anything. But cold lemonade always seems to wake him up for me and laying on my left side..as Tina says. Plus I think that the further along we get the less space they have too so..ive noticed mine isnt as active as he was weeks ago.

Hope you ladies are all good today! My birthing ball came so have been doing some bouncing..man I love that thing!!

x


----------



## moter98

I had to know the gender cause I could never wait to do the nursery or get clothes.....would literally keep me awake at night thinking about everything needing to be done. 

Yep 3 more days and I am officially fully cooked!
My bags have been packed for weeks lol....I am ready.... I packed light this time... Last time I brought a whole suitcase and all the nurses commented how this must be my first baby, ha!


----------



## Faythe

I think it's always best to have LO in with you for the first few weeks atleast. Newborns need contact with Mum. And lets face it, you're just making more work for yourself if you put a NB in their own room from birth. In out, in out..... Plus, I couldn't just have plonked J in his own room even if we had two bedrooms. Just my opinion like, but just seems a bit cold to not have newborns in with parents and goes against all maternal instincts (Hope I don't upset anyone with this comment)

J is currently full time co-sleeping with us since he outgrew his moses basket. Nothing like waking up and seeing his gorgeous squishy face every morning :cloud9:

Plus he sleeps miles better being close to Chris and I. Just tends to wack me around the face as he stirs in the morning haha!


----------



## moter98

I have the opposite view...we did try having ds in the same room with us but did not work cause I'm such a light sleeper. I got zero sleep cause every movement woke me up. Ds only made it one night in our room, then we put him in his own room. Though the rooms are so close it wasn't a huge change. I always heard him when he woke up even without a monitor. This time I have a video and sound monitor for baby. I also don't feed in same room anyway so as not to wake dh up so it wouldn't really matter for us what room he sleeps in.


----------



## Faythe

Each to their own :)

I didn't sleep for the first few weeks J was in with us as I was constantly listening out for him or waking if he moved. But with time the usual turning etc doesn't wake me. I only wake now as he is waking up for a feed. Even co-sleeping, his movement doesn't wake me (unless he manages to clobber me in the face haha)


----------



## moter98

oh wow! lucky. i have been a light sleeper my whole life...never got over it. i suppose it worked out for the best for us that way since DS has to wear the ponseti shoes/bar for his clubfoot. no way you could co sleep with him unless you want a broken nose! (the metal bar is brutal) i think there is no "right" way, just whatever way works best for you :)


----------



## Faythe

Ouchies! That would hurt lol! :haha:


----------



## moter98

i know lol. he had a sleepover at my mom's with my 2 nephews the other week. i told my mom he cannot sleep next to the boys as he will hurt them. she didn't believe me till she went to check on them and saw ds wack my nephew in the face! poor kid was not happy. ds moves around a lot in his sleep and always ends up completely turned around.


----------



## Faythe

Proper starfisher :D


----------



## moter98

does Jacob sleep through the night now?


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> I had to know the gender cause I could never wait to do the nursery or get clothes.....would literally keep me awake at night thinking about everything needing to be done.
> 
> Yep 3 more days and I am officially fully cooked!
> My bags have been packed for weeks lol....I am ready.... I packed light this time... Last time I brought a whole suitcase and all the nurses commented how this must be my first baby, ha!

Now only 2 more days!!

Im glad the conversation has come to hospital bags! Im in a facebook group for may mums and they are already talking about packing. Seems rather early to me! When do you recommend is a good time to be packed for?

x


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I think it's always best to have LO in with you for the first few weeks atleast. Newborns need contact with Mum. And lets face it, you're just making more work for yourself if you put a NB in their own room from birth. In out, in out..... Plus, I couldn't just have plonked J in his own room even if we had two bedrooms. Just my opinion like, but just seems a bit cold to not have newborns in with parents and goes against all maternal instincts (Hope I don't upset anyone with this comment)
> 
> J is currently full time co-sleeping with us since he outgrew his moses basket. Nothing like waking up and seeing his gorgeous squishy face every morning :cloud9:
> 
> Plus he sleeps miles better being close to Chris and I. Just tends to wack me around the face as he stirs in the morning haha!

Oh bless!! What a lovely wake up call though, even if it does come with a fist attached!!

No, I do agree. Im aiming for 4-6 months in our room and then taking it from there. I did think about trying the co-sleeping too but...Matt has sleep aponea and is on a breathing machine so theres cables round him. Dont want those around the baby. 

I think id be too terrified to have a newborn in its own room anyway! xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> I have the opposite view...we did try having ds in the same room with us but did not work cause I'm such a light sleeper. I got zero sleep cause every movement woke me up. Ds only made it one night in our room, then we put him in his own room. Though the rooms are so close it wasn't a huge change. I always heard him when he woke up even without a monitor. This time I have a video and sound monitor for baby. I also don't feed in same room anyway so as not to wake dh up so it wouldn't really matter for us what room he sleeps in.

Im a light sleeper too..Im lucky tho matt is not! He sleeps through everything so I could feed sitting ON him and he wouldnt stir!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> oh wow! lucky. i have been a light sleeper my whole life...never got over it. i suppose it worked out for the best for us that way since DS has to wear the ponseti shoes/bar for his clubfoot. no way you could co sleep with him unless you want a broken nose! (the metal bar is brutal) i think there is no "right" way, just whatever way works best for you :)

Agree! No wrong or right in any of these situations! Plus, we can only plan for what we want but no guarentees it would end up that way! As you say with the metal bar..it just wouldnt have worked out :D

x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I had to know the gender cause I could never wait to do the nursery or get clothes.....would literally keep me awake at night thinking about everything needing to be done.
> 
> Yep 3 more days and I am officially fully cooked!
> My bags have been packed for weeks lol....I am ready.... I packed light this time... Last time I brought a whole suitcase and all the nurses commented how this must be my first baby, ha!
> 
> Now only 2 more days!!
> 
> Im glad the conversation has come to hospital bags! Im in a facebook group for may mums and they are already talking about packing. Seems rather early to me! When do you recommend is a good time to be packed for?
> 
> xClick to expand...

most babies come between 38-42 weeks so i would be packed at 38 weeks. the only reason i packed early is because this pregnancy has been high risk and i just wasn't sure if i was gonna go early. you could always make a list of what you want to bring so you have a plan when time comes. you could even pack while in labor as first labor's usually go slower. you could have hours of labor at home before going to hospital.....as long as your pregnancy has been complication free. i don't think i packed for DS till about 39 weeks....and i packed everything but the kitchen sink.....and used like 3 things lol


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I have the opposite view...we did try having ds in the same room with us but did not work cause I'm such a light sleeper. I got zero sleep cause every movement woke me up. Ds only made it one night in our room, then we put him in his own room. Though the rooms are so close it wasn't a huge change. I always heard him when he woke up even without a monitor. This time I have a video and sound monitor for baby. I also don't feed in same room anyway so as not to wake dh up so it wouldn't really matter for us what room he sleeps in.
> 
> Im a light sleeper too..Im lucky tho matt is not! He sleeps through everything so I could feed sitting ON him and he wouldnt stir!Click to expand...

yeah, dh is a pretty deep sleeper as well, but would still wake if i was in same room with baby. though he never hears DS those times he does wake up in the night. i always do. he fell out of bed a couple nights ago and i was awake instantly.....poor guy scared himself.....dh didn't even stir.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> oh wow! lucky. i have been a light sleeper my whole life...never got over it. i suppose it worked out for the best for us that way since DS has to wear the ponseti shoes/bar for his clubfoot. no way you could co sleep with him unless you want a broken nose! (the metal bar is brutal) i think there is no "right" way, just whatever way works best for you :)
> 
> Agree! No wrong or right in any of these situations! Plus, we can only plan for what we want but no guarentees it would end up that way! As you say with the metal bar..it just wouldnt have worked out :D
> 
> xClick to expand...

i had all sorts of plans for DS! i was 100% gonna breastfeed, he was going to be in our room next to me, he was gonna be a content baby......none of that happened. i've learned to just go with the flow now. poor kid had a rough time of it in the beginning. at 2 weeks old we were out of state for 6 weeks getting treatment for his foot and he was colicky, and in pain from the castings. it was the most difficult time in our and his life. i think going through all of that made us all tougher and closer though.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I had to know the gender cause I could never wait to do the nursery or get clothes.....would literally keep me awake at night thinking about everything needing to be done.
> 
> Yep 3 more days and I am officially fully cooked!
> My bags have been packed for weeks lol....I am ready.... I packed light this time... Last time I brought a whole suitcase and all the nurses commented how this must be my first baby, ha!
> 
> Now only 2 more days!!
> 
> Im glad the conversation has come to hospital bags! Im in a facebook group for may mums and they are already talking about packing. Seems rather early to me! When do you recommend is a good time to be packed for?
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> most babies come between 38-42 weeks so i would be packed at 38 weeks. the only reason i packed early is because this pregnancy has been high risk and i just wasn't sure if i was gonna go early. you could always make a list of what you want to bring so you have a plan when time comes. you could even pack while in labor as first labor's usually go slower. you could have hours of labor at home before going to hospital.....as long as your pregnancy has been complication free. i don't think i packed for DS till about 39 weeks....and i packed everything but the kitchen sink.....and used like 3 things lolClick to expand...

Bless!! The curse of the first time mum! Atleast your bags will be less full this time :)

Im being treated as high risk but in reality im not, so reckon ill wait till 38wks too! 

Will you have to go in as soon as labour starts? xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> oh wow! lucky. i have been a light sleeper my whole life...never got over it. i suppose it worked out for the best for us that way since DS has to wear the ponseti shoes/bar for his clubfoot. no way you could co sleep with him unless you want a broken nose! (the metal bar is brutal) i think there is no "right" way, just whatever way works best for you :)
> 
> Agree! No wrong or right in any of these situations! Plus, we can only plan for what we want but no guarentees it would end up that way! As you say with the metal bar..it just wouldnt have worked out :D
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> i had all sorts of plans for DS! i was 100% gonna breastfeed, he was going to be in our room next to me, he was gonna be a content baby......none of that happened. i've learned to just go with the flow now. poor kid had a rough time of it in the beginning. at 2 weeks old we were out of state for 6 weeks getting treatment for his foot and he was colicky, and in pain from the castings. it was the most difficult time in our and his life. i think going through all of that made us all tougher and closer though.Click to expand...

Oh without a doubt hun! Specially with it starting with a traumatic end to the labour too. Im trying not to lay down too many expectations because as you said, you just have to go with the flow.

I think this time around youre going to have a much easier time of things :) Cant wait to see him and hear how it all went! x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I had to know the gender cause I could never wait to do the nursery or get clothes.....would literally keep me awake at night thinking about everything needing to be done.
> 
> Yep 3 more days and I am officially fully cooked!
> My bags have been packed for weeks lol....I am ready.... I packed light this time... Last time I brought a whole suitcase and all the nurses commented how this must be my first baby, ha!
> 
> Now only 2 more days!!
> 
> Im glad the conversation has come to hospital bags! Im in a facebook group for may mums and they are already talking about packing. Seems rather early to me! When do you recommend is a good time to be packed for?
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> most babies come between 38-42 weeks so i would be packed at 38 weeks. the only reason i packed early is because this pregnancy has been high risk and i just wasn't sure if i was gonna go early. you could always make a list of what you want to bring so you have a plan when time comes. you could even pack while in labor as first labor's usually go slower. you could have hours of labor at home before going to hospital.....as long as your pregnancy has been complication free. i don't think i packed for DS till about 39 weeks....and i packed everything but the kitchen sink.....and used like 3 things lolClick to expand...
> 
> Bless!! The curse of the first time mum! Atleast your bags will be less full this time :)
> 
> Im being treated as high risk but in reality im not, so reckon ill wait till 38wks too!
> 
> Will you have to go in as soon as labour starts? xxClick to expand...

Haha, yep. I just have one small backpack packed this time. I don't think I'll call right away or anything when I go in labor but just watch the timing of contractions. Generally things get moving quicker 2nd go around but I also don't have high blood pressure this time so I may get to stay home through more of it now. I had to go in last time when contractions were 10-15 min apart because they wanted to monitor my bp. I think at this point the only concern is the placenta not coming out, but dr says I just need to tell dr on call what happened last time.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> oh wow! lucky. i have been a light sleeper my whole life...never got over it. i suppose it worked out for the best for us that way since DS has to wear the ponseti shoes/bar for his clubfoot. no way you could co sleep with him unless you want a broken nose! (the metal bar is brutal) i think there is no "right" way, just whatever way works best for you :)
> 
> Agree! No wrong or right in any of these situations! Plus, we can only plan for what we want but no guarentees it would end up that way! As you say with the metal bar..it just wouldnt have worked out :D
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> i had all sorts of plans for DS! i was 100% gonna breastfeed, he was going to be in our room next to me, he was gonna be a content baby......none of that happened. i've learned to just go with the flow now. poor kid had a rough time of it in the beginning. at 2 weeks old we were out of state for 6 weeks getting treatment for his foot and he was colicky, and in pain from the castings. it was the most difficult time in our and his life. i think going through all of that made us all tougher and closer though.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh without a doubt hun! Specially with it starting with a traumatic end to the labour too. Im trying not to lay down too many expectations because as you said, you just have to go with the flow.
> 
> I think this time around youre going to have a much easier time of things :) Cant wait to see him and hear how it all went! xClick to expand...

That's what I'm doing this time too! I've realized no matter how much I want to, there's just some things that can't be planned for so you gotta be flexible and not set on one certain thing...will only make things harder if it doesn't go as planned. I hope you are right Sarah....I am getting a wee bit nervous now the closer it gets...I know each pregnancy is different so though I know what to expect now, I still don't know exactly how or when it will happen...,but I am ready


----------



## moter98

i've lost a pound this week and went to google why and it says it could mean labor is coming soon! i am so excited!!


----------



## rooster100

I was told by a midwife that in the last weeks of pregnancy before labour women can drop weight! Your fully cooked tomorrow!!! Come on baby! Start eating curry, having sex and all those things to help baby hurry! 
ATM DH was over for the weekend and has gone again now :( I'm so fed up with being on my own for this pregnancy! Can't wait for him to come back full time! Baby is moving like mad, seemed to have perked up a lot having its daddy over! Xx


----------



## moter98

Oh cool! I never lost with my first just gained gained gained. Had a lot of water retention with him....so far I've been spared that. 
Getting so excited now...hope little guy makes his appearance soon. Mommy is impatient


----------



## moter98

Glad you got to see dh. Must be so hard on you having to be apart at this time. How much longer till he's home for good? Baby movements are fun aren't they? I will miss that


----------



## rooster100

The movements are fun, i can feel the baby is much bigger now! 
DH will come home for good when I start my maternity leave so mid march. About 6 more weeks x


----------



## rooster100

It's half 12 at night here Moter so over here your offically cooked! Ping! Time for baby to come!x


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> The movements are fun, i can feel the baby is much bigger now!
> DH will come home for good when I start my maternity leave so mid march. About 6 more weeks x

hope the time flies for you till dh gets back :flower:


----------



## moter98

ding ding! ok, baby, you can come anytime now.....have i made it clear enough that i'm ready, bwahahahahaha!


----------



## rooster100

Ok baby moter time to show yr cute little face!! Happy 37 weeks!
Sarah happy 26 weeks! Next week yr be in the 3rd trimester?! Amazing isn't it?! Xx


----------



## moter98

eeeeee! officially full term today. big day. :) i don't think baby is fully cooked yet as he is showing no signs of coming today....but just in case you haven't caught on yet baby....i am ready as soon as you are, lol

happy 26 weeks sarah, you are almost to the home stretch

happy 28 weeks rooster....getting near the end


----------



## sarahuk

Happy 28 weeks and Happy 37wks ladies!!

Rach I bet you cant WAIT for him to be home! I dont know how you cope being apart so much :(

Oh Tina thats great news about the lb! I hope its the start of things now that baby is fully baked!! 

xx


----------



## moter98

Realllllly hoping so


----------



## Faythe

I wonder how Pinky is.


----------



## moter98

she is well. still ttc.


----------



## Faythe

Why doesn't she come on here anymore?


----------



## moter98

i think it's very hard for her to be the only one ttc while we all have had or will have babies soon.


----------



## rooster100

I miss pinky but I understand it would be hard for her to come on here. 
My friend gave me her old maternity clothes. Lots of it never warn before! It's like getting a new wardrobe! Very exciting! X


----------



## moter98

Oh cool. Love getting new clothes


----------



## moter98

looks like LO wants to stay tucked safe inside for awhile yet. no progress yet. dr thinks i will go till at least 39 weeks. oh well, just gives me more time to eat a lot, haha


----------



## sarahuk

Oh no!!! Was hoping you might be starting to go! hmm 39wks still technically early tho! Come on little man..mummy wants to meet you! x


----------



## rooster100

Ok that's only two weeks away! Think of it as the tww with a massive bfp baby at the end! X


----------



## sarahuk

Thats a really good way of looking at it!!


----------



## moter98

yeah, it's really not that much longer to wait...just getting very uncomfortable. but if baby isn't ready yet, i can deal with it till he is. i figure i have 4 weeks at the very most cause they will induce if he isn't here by 41 weeks. dr said since i went to 39+2 with ds that's probably around when i will go this time too. and he says baby is measuring close to the same as ds, may be just a little bit bigger. 
i guess all these cramps are just a come with the territory thing!


----------



## sarahuk

Can imagine it must be getting real uncomfy now..tho I will keep hoping that the cramps are the start of things gearing up to get going :) How much did Aden weight when he was born? xx


----------



## moter98

Aden was 6 lbs 12 ozs born at 39+2. Based on what dr told me I would guess this one will be 7 lbs...not too much bigger. My belly is smaller so far this time, because I started at a lower weight and have gained less. Baby sure feels big to me though! Taken up all roomin my belly now.
Sarah, are you feeling better now?


----------



## Faythe

J was definately ready to come, just my body clearly had no idea what to do. He came out totally clean. No vernix and minimal languo on his body. I think he was ready at 37 weeks when I first went into labour lol.


----------



## moter98

Oh wow faythe! I don't remember ds coming out anything but clean either, but I think a nurse may have cleaned him a bit before showing him to me.


----------



## Faythe

Did I ever post a photo of J just born?


----------



## Faythe

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF5063.jpg

Literally just been born and plonked on me straight away.


----------



## moter98

oh my gosh adorable! wow, he looks squeaky clean!!!!!


----------



## Faythe

Mad isn't it? They then cut his cord and whisked him off to go under that warmer thing as he wasn't breathing properly. He was fine in a few mins though.


----------



## moter98

They showed me ds and then took him and I didn't get to hold him till after they got the placenta out! They kept telling me no but I don't know why


----------



## Faythe

How odd!


----------



## moter98

I know. Was just discussif this very thing with the dr this week. He was telling me how if the placenta doesn't come out this time I can try breastfeeding to get it to release. I told him I asked to do that last time and wasn't allowed. He says he doesn't know why. Only thing I can think of is that ds was born with the clubfoot. But don't know why that would matter unless he was needing to be checked more thoroughly than most babies for other abnormalities. I never did ask cause they have me nubain shortly after the birth and that pretty much just made me feel out of it...no pain relief though


----------



## sarahuk

I cant believe they wouldnt let you bf to help stimulate the placenta :( 

We need another bump pic!! Sounds like a nice sized baby to me. I have a feeling Ill be having a big one! 

Faythe I cant believe how clean he was when Jacob was born!! I dont think ive ever seen a cleaner baby! Defo sounds like he was ready early!

Urgh I am sooooo over this being sick business now. I dont see this stopping till birth! 

How re you all today? :) x


----------



## moter98

There had to have been a reason as the dr said they usually allow it. I'll post a pic later. I think he will be average sized baby. I want to see your bump pics Sarah and rooster! 
That mut be so hard to still be feelin sick. I can't even imagine the toll it would take on you! Hope it lets up finally Sarah


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! 
Been signed off work with back ache and a UTI. Fed up and bored! DH not coming back this weekend. Actually would rather be at work. Weather terrible! Just want to eat my own body weight in chocolate! 
Faythe I can't believe that's how J looked when he was born! He was adorable! So cute! 
Moter it's the month you have your baby tomorrow! 
Sarah! We need a bumpy pic from u too! I can't post one as you can't work out where the bump is as my butt now is like two bumps my love handles have turned into bumps since stopping cycling! My boobs are almost bigger then my bump! Have gone up 3 cup sizes and a size around the back! X


----------



## sarahuk

Id post a piccie but tbh, i just look fat  I was a bigger girl before getting pregnant. Bit annoying really because it looks like a lump of lard but its actually rock solid with lots of wiggling!!

So sorry uve been signed off hun and feeling crappy :( Eat some chocolate...go on!! x


----------



## moter98

MMMM....chocolate! I've been wanting some caramel filled chocolates myself. Good thing I have none here atm. I am loving my new cleavage myself...don't want to give it up!!!!


----------



## moter98

Here's my bump as of today.
 



Attached Files:







37 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rooster100

Great bump Moter! 
I'm sure you look great Sarah! 
Here is my bump (bumps!) x
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/A8781508-90B6-4F18-BAF5-C895850B306E-3632-000003FAE7FE4F61.jpg


----------



## moter98

Awe, so cute rooster! You look all baby


----------



## Faythe

You're all beautiful


----------



## sarahuk

Awwww what wonderful bumps you ladies have!!! So cute :D Youre both carrying incredibly well! x


----------



## Faythe

Sarah, I demand a picture. Like right this second! DO IT!


----------



## sarahuk

Hehe ok ok ill get matt to sort something out for me :)

How is everyone doing today? :D xx


----------



## moter98

Want to see a piccy Sarah!!

Good here...just counting down the days. Been an alright week, heartburn manageable and been sleeping better. Though I seem to be tired all the time. Poor ds. I have no energy to play with him. He likes to play chase me and all I can do is waddle after him lol
He has figured this out so when he wants me to catch him he just stops so I can waddle up to him.


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, I can't imagine looking after a two year old and being pregnant! 
I have terrible heartburn, was vomiting acid the other night...not nice! Rubbish with my portion control...need to eat little and often! Not loads and all the time! 
Sarah don't be nervous about a bump pic! I'm sure yr glowing! Xx


----------



## moter98

It's not like the first time being pregnant that's for sure! And it won't be sleep when baby sleeps for me this time either since its a battle getting ds to nap and most days he doesn't. But this time around will be easier in some ways too like I know more what to expect and what to expect of dh (not much)

Have you been prescribed anything for heartburn that bad rooster? That sounds severe and woul warrant a prescription. Can't be good for the throat not to mention making you feel miserable.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Want to see a piccy Sarah!!
> 
> Good here...just counting down the days. Been an alright week, heartburn manageable and been sleeping better. Though I seem to be tired all the time. Poor ds. I have no energy to play with him. He likes to play chase me and all I can do is waddle after him lol
> He has figured this out so when he wants me to catch him he just stops so I can waddle up to him.

Oh bless him!! Thats so cute that hes figured that out and lets you catch up!!

So glad that youve had an easier time with the reflux and with getting some sleep. I cant believe its two weeks tomorrow and youll be full term. I dont see you going that far though. I think he will come within the next 10 days¬ x


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, I can't imagine looking after a two year old and being pregnant!
> I have terrible heartburn, was vomiting acid the other night...not nice! Rubbish with my portion control...need to eat little and often! Not loads and all the time!
> Sarah don't be nervous about a bump pic! I'm sure yr glowing! Xx

I wish! :D I havent glowed at all in pregnancy. Ive come to the conclusion that for me, the glow is going to remain a myth lol. I think its all the toilet diving and the weight loss. Im still dropping weight rather than putting any on :D

Happy 29wks hun! x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Want to see a piccy Sarah!!
> 
> Good here...just counting down the days. Been an alright week, heartburn manageable and been sleeping better. Though I seem to be tired all the time. Poor ds. I have no energy to play with him. He likes to play chase me and all I can do is waddle after him lol
> He has figured this out so when he wants me to catch him he just stops so I can waddle up to him.
> 
> Oh bless him!! Thats so cute that hes figured that out and lets you catch up!!
> 
> So glad that youve had an easier time with the reflux and with getting some sleep. I cant believe its two weeks tomorrow and youll be full term. I dont see you going that far though. I think he will come within the next 10 days¬ xClick to expand...

hope you are right! would like to have him a bit early. my mil is going on vacation right on my due date so if go that long she won't get to meet him before she leaves.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I can't imagine looking after a two year old and being pregnant!
> I have terrible heartburn, was vomiting acid the other night...not nice! Rubbish with my portion control...need to eat little and often! Not loads and all the time!
> Sarah don't be nervous about a bump pic! I'm sure yr glowing! Xx
> 
> I wish! :D I havent glowed at all in pregnancy. Ive come to the conclusion that for me, the glow is going to remain a myth lol. I think its all the toilet diving and the weight loss. Im still dropping weight rather than putting any on :D
> 
> Happy 29wks hun! xClick to expand...

i always say the so called pregnancy "glow" is just oily skin from pregnancy :winkwink:


----------



## rooster100

Yes the doc perscribed me Zantac which defo takes the edge off it!
I've gained 28lbs so far which doesn't suprise me as I have been an absolute pig for this whole pregnancy! X


----------



## moter98

Oh I take that daily though we get it OTC here. 
I've gained 29 lbs so far myself


----------



## rooster100

Happy 38 weeks moter!!!i swear yr weeks go quicker then mine!
Happy 27 weeks sarah and welcome to the 3rd trimester!! 
Xx


----------



## moter98

Thanks rooster! Happy 29 weeks. Welcome to 3rd tri Sarah.

Haha, my weeks do feel like they are speedin up now. I'm excited and nervous at the same time now. Every morning I wake up looking for contractions, but nothing so far. Have dr appt tomorrow so will see if he tells me its gonna be awhile yet again. I've been feeling alright lately so I'm not in any particular hurry ATM. Whenever baby is ready is fine with me. :)


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Want to see a piccy Sarah!!
> 
> Good here...just counting down the days. Been an alright week, heartburn manageable and been sleeping better. Though I seem to be tired all the time. Poor ds. I have no energy to play with him. He likes to play chase me and all I can do is waddle after him lol
> He has figured this out so when he wants me to catch him he just stops so I can waddle up to him.
> 
> Oh bless him!! Thats so cute that hes figured that out and lets you catch up!!
> 
> So glad that youve had an easier time with the reflux and with getting some sleep. I cant believe its two weeks tomorrow and youll be full term. I dont see you going that far though. I think he will come within the next 10 days¬ xClick to expand...
> 
> hope you are right! would like to have him a bit early. my mil is going on vacation right on my due date so if go that long she won't get to meet him before she leaves.Click to expand...

Oh thats pants timing!! mind you, Im sure I read that if you were early with your first then its more likely youll be early with any subsequent. He will come before she leaves I am sure!

Happy 38wks mummybear!! x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I can't imagine looking after a two year old and being pregnant!
> I have terrible heartburn, was vomiting acid the other night...not nice! Rubbish with my portion control...need to eat little and often! Not loads and all the time!
> Sarah don't be nervous about a bump pic! I'm sure yr glowing! Xx
> 
> I wish! :D I havent glowed at all in pregnancy. Ive come to the conclusion that for me, the glow is going to remain a myth lol. I think its all the toilet diving and the weight loss. Im still dropping weight rather than putting any on :D
> 
> Happy 29wks hun! xClick to expand...
> 
> i always say the so called pregnancy "glow" is just oily skin from pregnancy :winkwink:Click to expand...

Haha love it!! My sister once said I was glowing..I said it was sunburn from the rays reflecting off the bottom of the toilet  x


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Happy 38 weeks moter!!!i swear yr weeks go quicker then mine!
> Happy 27 weeks sarah and welcome to the 3rd trimester!!
> Xx

Thank you honey!! :D I think Tinas go quicker than mine too haha :D x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Thanks rooster! Happy 29 weeks. Welcome to 3rd tri Sarah.
> 
> Haha, my weeks do feel like they are speedin up now. I'm excited and nervous at the same time now. Every morning I wake up looking for contractions, but nothing so far. Have dr appt tomorrow so will see if he tells me its gonna be awhile yet again. I've been feeling alright lately so I'm not in any particular hurry ATM. Whenever baby is ready is fine with me. :)

Maybe hes lulling you into a false sense of security chick and then the contractins are going to hit you like a freight train when you least expect it! x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks rooster! Happy 29 weeks. Welcome to 3rd tri Sarah.
> 
> Haha, my weeks do feel like they are speedin up now. I'm excited and nervous at the same time now. Every morning I wake up looking for contractions, but nothing so far. Have dr appt tomorrow so will see if he tells me its gonna be awhile yet again. I've been feeling alright lately so I'm not in any particular hurry ATM. Whenever baby is ready is fine with me. :)
> 
> Maybe hes lulling you into a false sense of security chick and then the contractins are going to hit you like a freight train when you least expect it! xClick to expand...

haha! yeah, maybe. it's driving me a little crazy not knowing when it's gonna happen. every twinge i feel, i think, hmmm, could that be the start? :dohh:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I can't imagine looking after a two year old and being pregnant!
> I have terrible heartburn, was vomiting acid the other night...not nice! Rubbish with my portion control...need to eat little and often! Not loads and all the time!
> Sarah don't be nervous about a bump pic! I'm sure yr glowing! Xx
> 
> I wish! :D I havent glowed at all in pregnancy. Ive come to the conclusion that for me, the glow is going to remain a myth lol. I think its all the toilet diving and the weight loss. Im still dropping weight rather than putting any on :D
> 
> Happy 29wks hun! xClick to expand...
> 
> i always say the so called pregnancy "glow" is just oily skin from pregnancy :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha love it!! My sister once said I was glowing..I said it was sunburn from the rays reflecting off the bottom of the toilet  xClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## rooster100

I reckon I will be the same moter! After 37 weeks I will be symptom spotting as much as I used too in the tww! 
Baby is going mad at the moment moving so much my tummy is shaking like a bowl of jelly! X


----------



## moter98

oh fun! baby moving is so cool


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks rooster! Happy 29 weeks. Welcome to 3rd tri Sarah.
> 
> Haha, my weeks do feel like they are speedin up now. I'm excited and nervous at the same time now. Every morning I wake up looking for contractions, but nothing so far. Have dr appt tomorrow so will see if he tells me its gonna be awhile yet again. I've been feeling alright lately so I'm not in any particular hurry ATM. Whenever baby is ready is fine with me. :)
> 
> Maybe hes lulling you into a false sense of security chick and then the contractins are going to hit you like a freight train when you least expect it! xClick to expand...
> 
> haha! yeah, maybe. it's driving me a little crazy not knowing when it's gonna happen. every twinge i feel, i think, hmmm, could that be the start? :dohh:Click to expand...

Im dreading hitting that stage..being a first timer I bet im going to be getting super excited at every little twinge, even when its wind!! I suppose thats the good thing about already being a bum..you know what to look out for :D


----------



## sarahuk

So my friend whos a few days behind me was worried that her baby wasnt growing because she sonly put 5lbs on since getting pregnant. So I weighed myself and im still 2 stone (28lbs) lighter than I was when I fell pregnant, and I havent lost or gained since my last weigh in with the midwife at 16wks. I never knew getting pregnant could be such an effective diet! x


----------



## rooster100

That's mad Sarah! You have kept 28 lbs off and I have added 28lbs!
X


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks rooster! Happy 29 weeks. Welcome to 3rd tri Sarah.
> 
> Haha, my weeks do feel like they are speedin up now. I'm excited and nervous at the same time now. Every morning I wake up looking for contractions, but nothing so far. Have dr appt tomorrow so will see if he tells me its gonna be awhile yet again. I've been feeling alright lately so I'm not in any particular hurry ATM. Whenever baby is ready is fine with me. :)
> 
> Maybe hes lulling you into a false sense of security chick and then the contractins are going to hit you like a freight train when you least expect it! xClick to expand...
> 
> haha! yeah, maybe. it's driving me a little crazy not knowing when it's gonna happen. every twinge i feel, i think, hmmm, could that be the start? :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Im dreading hitting that stage..being a first timer I bet im going to be getting super excited at every little twinge, even when its wind!! I suppose thats the good thing about already being a bum..you know what to look out for :DClick to expand...

I do know more what to look for but the first time I had the bloody show day before then the next day contractions started and weren't what I expecte at all. I thought I just had indigestion till a friend of mine told me I was probably in labor. My stomach never tightened like all books and women described. I had non stop menstrual like cramps, just like AF was coming on, then every so often if get what I can only describe as a stabbing like pain that seems to roll through my stomach top to bottom. I think I was in denial about it cause it wasn't at all what I was expecting. I've heard that second labor can be totally different so its making me a bit paranoid. But I'm trying to relax about it too because its not like he's just gonna fall out....I'll know when it's time....and you will too!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> So my friend whos a few days behind me was worried that her baby wasnt growing because she sonly put 5lbs on since getting pregnant. So I weighed myself and im still 2 stone (28lbs) lighter than I was when I fell pregnant, and I havent lost or gained since my last weigh in with the midwife at 16wks. I never knew getting pregnant could be such an effective diet! x

Oh wow! Pregnancy agrees with you haha.
Drs measure your fundal height to see if baby is growing properly. Each visit they should do that up till about 32-36 weeks as after that point its not very accurate anymore. Also, most drs can tell how baby is growin just by looking at and/or feeling your belly. Weight doesn't necessarily indicate anything, though with weight loss or slow gain they will likely just pay a bit more attention.


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, went to the maternity hospital today. Just for my check. Waiting 2 hrs for a 2 min check up! Baby fine. Feel very abandoned. Not going back for 4 weeks. Never have had a GTT test, never had my bump measured etc :(x


----------



## sarahuk

Tina thanks so much for describing how your first labour was! Its good to hear how it feels for different people to keep an eye out for these things when its my turn!

They dont do the GTT test for everyone unless theres a family history, raised bmi etc. I gotta do my week long blood measuring again soon...not looking forward to that!


----------



## moter98

rooster, i hate checkups cause i know i will always sit there for at least an hour. then when i meet with the dr he sits and talks about stuff i really have no interest in....i just want to know if i've dilated at all and he goes on and on about other stuff, lol!
maybe the fundal height measurements are just done in US? they measured mine starting week 20 and stopped week 32. its really no big deal as they can tell how you are growing just by feeling for your uterus. i've not had a gtt test either.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Tina thanks so much for describing how your first labour was! Its good to hear how it feels for different people to keep an eye out for these things when its my turn!
> 
> They dont do the GTT test for everyone unless theres a family history, raised bmi etc. I gotta do my week long blood measuring again soon...not looking forward to that!

just remember it can be different for everyone, but when you are in active labor, you will def know it!


----------



## moter98

i just got back from my 38 week appt. i am 2 cm dilated and cervix is soft! dr said i am ready to have this baby. he estimates he will be around 7 lbs. i am scheduled for elective induction for next wed. unless i have baby before then. eeeeeek! now that's it's really coming soon i'm not ready lol


----------



## Faythe

I only gained a stone, maybe less.

But I've gained more since stopping expressing :rofl:

xx


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> i just got back from my 38 week appt. i am 2 cm dilated and cervix is soft! dr said i am ready to have this baby. he estimates he will be around 7 lbs. i am scheduled for elective induction for next wed. unless i have baby before then. eeeeeek! now that's it's really coming soon i'm not ready lol

Oh my god! I'm so excited!! You will keep us updated when you go into the hospital? Also was thinking you will keep in touch once LO is here to see what me and Sarah have? X


----------



## rooster100

Faythe said:


> I only gained a stone, maybe less.
> 
> But I've gained more since stopping expressing :rofl:
> 
> xx

A stone weight gain is amazing! To be fair I know I have over eaten! It's defo not all baby weight! 
Have you really gained more since stopping expressing? I didn't know that. X


----------



## Faythe

Yeah.

It's because I've been lazy and not prepared my lunch etc the night before. So I end up grazing through the day on small bits instead of eating a set breakfast and lunch

xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i just got back from my 38 week appt. i am 2 cm dilated and cervix is soft! dr said i am ready to have this baby. he estimates he will be around 7 lbs. i am scheduled for elective induction for next wed. unless i have baby before then. eeeeeek! now that's it's really coming soon i'm not ready lol
> 
> Oh my god! I'm so excited!! You will keep us updated when you go into the hospital? Also was thinking you will keep in touch once LO is here to see what me and Sarah have? XClick to expand...

i will keep you updated...as long as theres time.....i have daydreams of being fully dilated and not even knowing it, haha
of course i'll keep in touch....i've got to see pics of you and sarah's babies! and then we can all talk newborns. :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

faythe, how did you do it?! i've gained 29 lbs.
rooster, my weight loss has slowed wayyyyy down so you may not gain as much in 3rd tri. i gained the bulk of my weight in 2nd tri. and not even a half a pound in the last 2 weeks, though i'm eating like a horse


----------



## moter98

had bloody show yesterday. need baby to hold off till tomorrow as we are supposed to get 8-12" snow today


----------



## Faythe

eeeep exciting!


----------



## moter98

Getting excited!


----------



## rooster100

Oh my god I'm very excited!! Anything else happening?? Xx


----------



## moter98

I've been getting painful menstrual like cramps that have increased by 1-2 more a day-been getting them since 36 weeks. They last about 10 minutes at a time. A few more bh like tightening a that last a long time, but these ones only happen while standing. More plug loss but not bloody since this morning. That's it, now I'm just waiting! Will see if it means anything or not. With ds I had bloody show day before I had him but it was a lot more than what I've had so far


----------



## rooster100

Moter I'm so excited and so is my baby it's kicking loads as I was reading that! Happy 39 weeks! Do if you don't have any other things going on will you be induced on Wednesday? X

Sarah happy 28 weeks! How are you? X

Hope you and baby Jacob are well Faythe? Xx


----------



## moter98

Happy 30 weeks rooster!
Happy 28 weeks Sarah!

Yes I am scheduled for induction on wed morning if nothing happens. Lost more of my plug last night so looks like its comin away slowly this time. Kinda hope baby holds off till at least tomorrow cause the weather here is very bad. We had 7.5" of snow yesterday by 5pm. Not sure how much more we've gotten overnight yet. Will be hard to get ds to my moms and then to hospital till the roads are cleared


----------



## rooster100

Baby better hold off then! Unless you want a home birth! I just think yr pregnancy has flown by! So happy! 
I have started 'leaking' out of one of my breasts! It was quite shocking! X


----------



## moter98

no home birth for me please. they are a rarity here. i don't know anyone personally that's had one. i need my dr! with the complications i had last time, were it to happen again i would need to be taken to hospital for removal anyway. and i am in no way wanting a med free birth....bring on the epi for me lol! i have no qualms about that at all. induction is just 2 days away. while i would like to go naturally before then, i'm still going through with induction. i think it's the safest way for me, plus i'm guaranteed the dr that delivered me last time and he knows my history. i think i will just feel better about it knowing i have a dr that did such a good job the last time. 

i've heard of lots of women leaking, but not ever experienced it myself till after birth. i thought it must be because i have small bbs so not much there to leak, ha
do you have some nursing pads? may be time to start using them


----------



## moter98

sarah, feeling better? you are getting to the end! i cannot wait to see what you have, boy or girl. you too rooster!


----------



## rooster100

No haven't got pads yet its like a tiny drop so hoping to hold off yet another sexy new item to wear! 
I totally agree with you Moter, I'm sure home births are lovely if you really want one but I would want drs/nurses/pain killers etc on hand! Imagine if something went wrong and you were stuck at home! 
I am convinced I'm having a boy! But I guess we will find out in April. Sarah I think yr having a girl! X


----------



## moter98

I gotcha. Yeah, the pads can be a bit annoying. Hopefully you won't need them till baby is here. 
More bloody show today....when are you coming baby....it's driving me mad


----------



## rooster100

Come on baby moter!! We have been waiting for you for a long time! :) xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> i just got back from my 38 week appt. i am 2 cm dilated and cervix is soft! dr said i am ready to have this baby. he estimates he will be around 7 lbs. i am scheduled for elective induction for next wed. unless i have baby before then. eeeeeek! now that's it's really coming soon i'm not ready lol

Oh my goodness!!!! Thats tomorrow!!! EEEEEEEK! Cant wait to read the rest of the thread to see your updates! :happydance: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Happy 39wks Tina and happy 30wks Rach!! Single figures now my darling! How exciting!!! And big waves and hugs to Faythe and Jacob!

Tina I am so excited to hear that things are starting to get going for you! I hope that you have managed to dodge the bad weather but that your little man is on the way!

I think youre having a boy Rach :) Ive got a feeling Im having one too. Group full of boys!

Time really feels like its flying :D xxx


----------



## moter98

Still 2cm dilated but babies head is "right there" the dr says. Tomorrow is the day!


----------



## rooster100

I'm so excited! Can't wait to hear what happens! X


----------



## moter98

I will post as soon as I can! Not sure if I can have my phone or not whilst in hospital


----------



## rooster100

That's ok we can be patent ;) we have waited long enough for this baby so can wait a day or so more. I thought they only induced you when you were overdue? X


----------



## moter98

I thought so too but guess not. He said since its my second baby and my body is ready and its past 39 weeks I can be induced. I think its safest way due to complications last time and this way I will get my same dr


----------



## rooster100

Well at least you will be in safe hands! It's so exciting! Do u know what time you have to go in tomorrow? X


----------



## moter98

Yep admissions by 7am, they will start the drip at 7:30 and break my waters shortly thereafter. I will likely have very strong frequent contractions by 8:15.


----------



## Faythe

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

Thanks! So nervous I hope I can get some sleep tonight. I've done this before but its still a little scary.


----------



## rooster100

You will be fine moter. Can't wait to hear all about it! Hope you get some sleep tonight! X


----------



## Faythe

You'll do fab.

I don't envy the induction, though :/

Sending lots of labour vibes xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Cant believe D-day is finally here Tina! Im sending you lots of love and hugs and wishes for a speedy induction tomorrow! Will be thinking about you lots and cant wait to hear how it all went!

xx


----------



## moter98

Thanks for all the support and kind words ladies! Eeeee, I'm gonna meet my lo tomorrow!


----------



## rooster100

I'm sooooooooo excited!! The end of a long journey for you! X


----------



## sarahuk

Happy Induction day Tina!! Hope they dont keep you waiting long to meet him! So exciting :D Thinking of you loads!!

Good luck!! :happydance: x


----------



## moter98

Thanks 
In the room now waiting on nurse to get started. We get to labor in our actual maternity room now, pretty cool. They've got flat screen tvs and an area all setup for baby and all equipment comes out of the walls and ceilings!


----------



## sarahuk

Oh wow!! I bet its exciting to look at where the baby is going to go and know that today is the day hes going to be in there!!

How are you feeling my lovely? So excited I am like a kid at Christmas atm. Matt was asking why I am so cheery and told him that youre having your baby today and he said to wish you good luck and a speedy delivery!

x


----------



## moter98

Awe how sweet of him! Tell him thanks. 
Induction has just been started so we are under way now


----------



## sarahuk

EEEK even more exciting!! Since you were 2cms does that mean you dont start with the pessary? Sorry I am an induction newb! x


----------



## moter98

No dr said I don't need that and would never have been offered an elective induction if I did. I was 2cm dilated 80% effaced and baby at 0 station before induction even started and soft cervix. He stretched me to 3cm when broke my water, which went very quick and easy. Took about 30 seconds for the stretch and break waters!
Contractions coming every 2 minutes now lasting 45 seconds......that's the pitocin. I will maybe make it another hour before asking for the epi. They turn up the pit every 20 minutes or so. I get checked in an hour to see if I've made any progress. Really hope so!!


----------



## sarahuk

Wow you are doing fantastic! So proud of you! And sounds like the water breaking wasnt a terrible experience! Amazing to think that right now, you are sitting there and your little boy is actually coming! That youll be mummy to no2 today! 

Hope that the contractions arent being -too- evil to you hun. Cant wait to hear how the next check goes! x


----------



## moter98

Awe thanks. Water breaking is no big deal nor was the stretch or IV placement. Contr are getting stronger and more frequent, can't talk through them anymore. Will be asking for epi next time nurse comes back.


----------



## sarahuk

Sounds like really good timing hun. Things must be progressing great! Hope your next check has some good CM progression! And hope they dont make you wait too long for the epi x


----------



## moter98

Checked an hour ago, no progress yet. Got the epi now but its patchy. Can still feel contractions on left side though the intensity has gone down by 3 I would say. Trying to see if the extra doses I can give myself work otherwise they will try to adjust it for me. Will be checked again soon and hoping I've made some progress now


----------



## rooster100

Mother I'm so excited that you are keeping us updated! I was away from the Internet and desperate to see what was happening! Sounds like your doing well and the room sounds great! I'm going out for dinner in a while but can't wait to be back already to see what's happening! X


----------



## moter98

Ok 4 1/2 cm now. Progress yay! Gonna get epi fixed any minute now but wow I am so grateful to have it even the way it is. Much more comfortable now


----------



## rooster100

Glad ur comfortable! 4.5 is great process! X


----------



## Faythe

c'mon baby!!!! xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Oh wow lovely progress!! Almost half way there chick! Glad the epi is helping, if not all the way. Though sounds like they will have you numb in no time! Does it hurt having the epi put in? Im terrified of that!

xx


----------



## moter98

Had to get the epi taken out and replaced then smooth sailing from there. No, epi does not hurt as much as contractions and by that point you are so happy to be getting pain relief lol

Baby Kash is here! Arrived about a half hour ago, 3 pushes and he was out. 6 lbs 15oz 18 1/2 inches long


----------



## Faythe

CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahuk

WOW TINA!!!!!!!! I am sooooo happy for you!! Welcome to the world little Kash!

Cant wait for piccies! Well done chick..hope you get to go home soon. Awww cant believe another TTC for a while baby is here! Well done you!! xxxx


----------



## moter98

Thanks ladies!


----------



## rooster100

Omg!!! Yeah!! Amazing! Well done! Sounds like you had a relatively comfortable birth? 
Welcome baby Kash! Is he adorable! Nice weight! Can't wait for pics! 

Sarah it's us next! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

I know can you believe it?! You first though! Only 65 more days :happydance: :D :D xx


----------



## moter98

As comfortable as can be yes. Had about an hour and half of some pretty intense pain but other than that it really all went well. Great nursing staff and support! Easy pushing stage and placenta came right out within 5 minutes this time. Not too sore, not like I was with ds.


----------



## moter98

Two more to go now!

I will post pics when I get home. Guessing ill be release Friday cause Kash gets his circumcision tomorrow. Last time they asked us to stay two nights just to keep an eye on that.


----------



## rooster100

If I go late and you go a few days early we could have our babies on the same day Sarah! 
Well done again Moter! Glad you didn't have any placenta problems this time! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

How cool would that be if we went at the same time!!

Aww Tina..youve done such an amazing job! Crossing fingers that you get to go home tomorrow, cant wait to see him! So glad that the placenta issues you had last time didnt show back up again too. 

How was the first night with Kash? 

Happy valentines ladies! x


----------



## rooster100

Happy valentines day! X


----------



## moter98

First night went great. Sent Kash to nursery at 2am so I could get a solid block of sleep. He's really such a good baby though. 
Only thing that has me a bit worried is he didnt pass his hearing test. Aden didnt pass it either in just one ear when he was first tested but can hear just fine. Trying not to worry but of course I can't stop thinking about it


----------



## sarahuk

Im sure its fine honey, as you said Aden went through this and hes just fine too. 

Im so glad that you got some sleep :) Has Aden met him yet? x


----------



## moter98

Hope so! Being both ears worries me.
Aden methinks last night but wouldn't get near him. He seemed a bit uncertain and afraid. Could be the environment too....he's not ever had to go visit his mommy and daddy in hospital before. Will be interesting how it goes when we get home


----------



## sarahuk

Im sure it will go a lot better when he gets home. The hospital must be scary for him at such a young age. 

Hope the circumcision went well and that you can go home today! x


----------



## moter98

Hi Ladies! We are finally home now. Everything is going great. Kash is such a good baby. Eating very well and sleeps all the time.....night and day change from ds#1. We are just amazed at the differences and can't wait to see what personality out little Kash has. Aden is doing well with it so far....he does not seem interested at all in the baby and I'm not sure he understands what it's all about yet. But he is not acting out and he seems happy. 
Here are some pics of baby.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1218.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1219.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rooster100

Tina he is gorgeous! Congrats!! I'm so happy for you! He sounds like the perfect baby.aden will get used to him. Xx


----------



## moter98

Thanks rooster! Yeah I think he's perfect 
He's so darn adorable and cuddly, I'm so happy...so is dh. He has been wonderful and so helpful. I never thought I'd see the day he actually wanted to get up in the middle of the night to feed him!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Oh wow hes absolutely adorable! What a little cutie!! He looks so tiny in the second picture :)

Glad to hear that hes doing good with the sleeping and eating! Im sure Aden will be fine with him and that its all just a bit new :D I bet they are going to be best buddies!

x


----------



## Faythe

How gorgeous <3


----------



## rooster100

Hi girlies! How are the mummies and the mum-to-be? 
I'm ok, just going back to Dublin today, said goodbye to my family who I won't see now until baby beaky is born! 
Feeling like an elephant now, my butt is so big it fascinates me! X


----------



## sarahuk

Haha you made me giggle! Is the saying that if youre carrying at the back its a boy? :D I reckon youre having a boy!

Hope your travel back to Ireland goes smoothly!

I am sick sick sick :( Matt and I were hit by a virus at the start of the week and on top of that have developed bronchitis so I am spending most of my day trying to rescue myself in the bathroom from little accidents from the coughing fits or sneezing fits...I miss my old bladder!!

xx


----------



## rooster100

You poor thing Sarah! Nothing worse then feeling ill when your pregnant. 
Yes my bladder seems to be unable to hold anything for any length of time too! 
Hope you get better! 
I'm convienced I'm having a boy but will be an amazing suprise if its a girl! I'm happy with either! X


----------



## rooster100

I have two very good friends from the UK and there due dates are the same day! 28th of August! One has had her 12 week scan and it was fine! The other is having her scan now an I get so nervous for them after what happened at my original 12 week scan in 2011. I just want there LO to be ok!xx


----------



## moter98

Sarah hope you feel better! Oh and wait till after the birth for your new bladder problems haha! But it will go away
Rooster, how are the last weeks treating you.

Me, I'm exhausted but happy. It's 5 am been up since 3am with the lo. He doesn't want to sleep! Glad he's been a better baby than #1 cause now I have a toddler to get up with in the morning too and I can't sleep when baby sleeps. Wow, life has been busier with two!

Faythe how's Jacob doing


----------



## Faythe

Not so good :(

Having trouble since we switched him to formula. Been to see GP today and he's on infacol for 2 weeks then onto specialist milk if no improvement


----------



## moter98

What kind of trouble is he having?
Poor guy


----------



## rooster100

Poor Jacob! Does he have colic? 
Sounds like it is busy with two moter! Hope you got back to sleep! 
I'm uncomfortable mainly moter, just feel like me In a fat body! Wouldn't change it for the world though! Baby like to push into my right ribs so I can't get comfy! X


----------



## Faythe

i'll come back tonight and explain but dairy intolerance runs in Chris' fam, including himself.....


----------



## moter98

Faythe, if that's the case a soy based formula would probably do the trick.

Yes, very busy with two young ones plus trying to setup dh's business....he is hiring an employee now and I'm gonna do all the bookwork for it. And Kash has decided he wants to spend half the night awake playing with mommy, then as soon as ds 1 gets up for the day he decides he wants to sleep for 4 hours straight lol

Don't miss the baby in the ribs! Gotta say I am happy he is outta me finally....those last weeks are so uncomfortable. Hope you can find a way stay comfortable


----------



## Faythe

OK, basically since we stopped ep'ing and he went on formula, we've had problems. Initially we thought it was just because of the change over but it's getting worse.

He is VERY windy, crampy, vomits alot (small amounts but frequently), screams and writhes, refuses feeds.......... the list goes on.

He hasn't gained weight for 4 weeks. Prior to that he lost alot after refusing feeds for a week but gained it back, and now isn't gaining at all.

He is straining/tantrumming/crying ALL day. It's worse when he eats. 

Chris has a massive intolerance to dairy.......... this to me screams CMPI rather than a lactose issues as Chris cannot eat dairy (lactose free or not) and Jacob was fine on breastmilk which has alot of lactose in.

The GP has fobbed me off with fucking colic drops today. Told me to use for two weeks and come back. If no joy then he is to go on a specialist milk.

So after dealing with this for 9 weeks already, I have to deal with it for another two which is completely ridiculous when Jacob is suffering and I am having a meltdown.

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

Faythe, ds1 was colicky and a lot like you describe. Colic drops did NOTHING. I took it upon myself to try different formulas and the two that worked for him were the soy-which I did not want to keep him on since he didnt have a lactose allergy- and an anti spit up formula- called enfamil AR here in US. This is the one that got him eating again and not so upset all the time, though he was still colicky, just not as bad. Note though that ds was this way from the minute he was born..we never figured out what was wrong but the right formula helped leaps and bounds. Also note...he had projectile vomiting and it would take 40 minutes to feed him 2 oz before switching to the anti spit up formula.
I hope you find a solution as I know how trying a colicky baby can be! 
Have you tried swinging him in exaggerated movements? We would put ds in his carseat and swing it, then in baby swing once we got one on the highest setting. This is by far what helped the most, put him to sleep just like that.


----------



## moter98

You can also try laying him on his belly across your knees and gently bouncing. This can help relieve gas. Feed him in as upright of a position as you can as well.


----------



## Faythe

tried all of that, it doesn't work, nor does anything for colic/reflux. I believe, with Chris' intolerance to CMP, that Jacob too has it

:(


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Faythe, if that's the case a soy based formula would probably do the trick.
> 
> Yes, very busy with two young ones plus trying to setup dh's business....he is hiring an employee now and I'm gonna do all the bookwork for it. And Kash has decided he wants to spend half the night awake playing with mommy, then as soon as ds 1 gets up for the day he decides he wants to sleep for 4 hours straight lol
> 
> Don't miss the baby in the ribs! Gotta say I am happy he is outta me finally....those last weeks are so uncomfortable. Hope you can find a way stay comfortable

Cant believe hes been here over a week already!! How is Aden with him now? :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> OK, basically since we stopped ep'ing and he went on formula, we've had problems. Initially we thought it was just because of the change over but it's getting worse.
> 
> He is VERY windy, crampy, vomits alot (small amounts but frequently), screams and writhes, refuses feeds.......... the list goes on.
> 
> He hasn't gained weight for 4 weeks. Prior to that he lost alot after refusing feeds for a week but gained it back, and now isn't gaining at all.
> 
> He is straining/tantrumming/crying ALL day. It's worse when he eats.
> 
> Chris has a massive intolerance to dairy.......... this to me screams CMPI rather than a lactose issues as Chris cannot eat dairy (lactose free or not) and Jacob was fine on breastmilk which has alot of lactose in.
> 
> The GP has fobbed me off with fucking colic drops today. Told me to use for two weeks and come back. If no joy then he is to go on a specialist milk.
> 
> So after dealing with this for 9 weeks already, I have to deal with it for another two which is completely ridiculous when Jacob is suffering and I am having a meltdown.
> 
> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow...that seems really...bad..of the doc!! 9wks is a long time to have been dealing with this :( You must be so exhausted and stressed out. And poor Jacob not feeling well too or putting weight on. You would think they would have atleast put a referral through already :(

I hope you get some answers soon, must be hard for all of you :( x


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls. Faythe can you not get a second opinion? 
Yes moter over a week old already! Amazing! I don't get to wish you happy Mondays anymore!!
Sarah how are you? 
These long days at work are a real killer now! The back/rib pain is unreal! 
X


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> tried all of that, it doesn't work, nor does anything for colic/reflux. I believe, with Chris' intolerance to CMP, that Jacob too has it
> 
> :(

hope you can figure it out soon. can you get a second opinion maybe?


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Faythe, if that's the case a soy based formula would probably do the trick.
> 
> Yes, very busy with two young ones plus trying to setup dh's business....he is hiring an employee now and I'm gonna do all the bookwork for it. And Kash has decided he wants to spend half the night awake playing with mommy, then as soon as ds 1 gets up for the day he decides he wants to sleep for 4 hours straight lol
> 
> Don't miss the baby in the ribs! Gotta say I am happy he is outta me finally....those last weeks are so uncomfortable. Hope you can find a way stay comfortable
> 
> Cant believe hes been here over a week already!! How is Aden with him now? :) xClick to expand...

aden's great with him now. helps with bottles, and diapers and gets him a paci when he cries. he loves giving him hugs and kisses too, especially just before bedtime....he loves to put off bedtime as long as possible :winkwink:


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls. Faythe can you not get a second opinion?
> Yes moter over a week old already! Amazing! I don't get to wish you happy Mondays anymore!!
> Sarah how are you?
> These long days at work are a real killer now! The back/rib pain is unreal!
> X

Aww chick...I am so with you on the back pain. When are you going off work? Must be hard work doing what you do now!

Im ok chick, just battling through this virus and bronchitis. Been a week now! On a plus tho, this last two days ive felt so rotten that I didnt even stop to realise that I wasnt having my usual morning sickness and day nausea! Im hoping that atleast stays gone!!

How are you feeling hun and how did your other friend go with the scan? X


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Faythe, if that's the case a soy based formula would probably do the trick.
> 
> Yes, very busy with two young ones plus trying to setup dh's business....he is hiring an employee now and I'm gonna do all the bookwork for it. And Kash has decided he wants to spend half the night awake playing with mommy, then as soon as ds 1 gets up for the day he decides he wants to sleep for 4 hours straight lol
> 
> Don't miss the baby in the ribs! Gotta say I am happy he is outta me finally....those last weeks are so uncomfortable. Hope you can find a way stay comfortable
> 
> Cant believe hes been here over a week already!! How is Aden with him now? :) xClick to expand...
> 
> aden's great with him now. helps with bottles, and diapers and gets him a paci when he cries. he loves giving him hugs and kisses too, especially just before bedtime....he loves to put off bedtime as long as possible :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh my goodness how cute is that!!! Hes gunna be the bestest big brother ever! We need a piccie of Aden with Kash! I bet its wonderful though seeing Aden adapt so well to having another little one around :) x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Faythe, if that's the case a soy based formula would probably do the trick.
> 
> Yes, very busy with two young ones plus trying to setup dh's business....he is hiring an employee now and I'm gonna do all the bookwork for it. And Kash has decided he wants to spend half the night awake playing with mommy, then as soon as ds 1 gets up for the day he decides he wants to sleep for 4 hours straight lol
> 
> Don't miss the baby in the ribs! Gotta say I am happy he is outta me finally....those last weeks are so uncomfortable. Hope you can find a way stay comfortable
> 
> Cant believe hes been here over a week already!! How is Aden with him now? :) xClick to expand...
> 
> aden's great with him now. helps with bottles, and diapers and gets him a paci when he cries. he loves giving him hugs and kisses too, especially just before bedtime....he loves to put off bedtime as long as possible :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness how cute is that!!! Hes gunna be the bestest big brother ever! We need a piccie of Aden with Kash! I bet its wonderful though seeing Aden adapt so well to having another little one around :) xClick to expand...

I've been trying to get a pic but haven't succeeded yet. Aden will not cooperate! It is really great seeing him adjust so well. I was worried he would be upset or feel like he wasn't getting enough attention but turns out he's just fine with it


----------



## moter98

Hey girls, for the back pain they make pregnancy support belts. I never did get one but I've heard it helps.


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies hope you are doing well!

Im so glad hes adjusted so well Tina! I can imagine it must have been on your mind before the birth. He seems like such a lovely little boy though and I bet hes going to grow up to be super protective of his little brother!

Hope you are feeling healed some since labour <3 xx


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! 
Happy 30 weeks sarah! It feels great to get to the big 3-0 doesn't it?
Xx


----------



## moter98

happy 30 weeks sarah
happy 32 weeks rooster

been a whirlwind here. kash had 5 fussy days when we switched from ready to feed formula to powdered. got different bottles for him cause he seemed to be sucking in so much air. he's back to my content baby again. :)

how are you all feeing?

my recovery has been very easy compared to last time. i was back doing light walking on te treadmill at 3 days PP. really helped to get my digestive system back to rights. and i only have one small 3 inch stretchmark! i've lost 13 pounds of my pregnancy weight.....17 to go. i'm back to 80% clean eating and really feeling good! kash and aden are both doing great. so far its easier than i anticipated having two kids, just alot more busy now compared to one.....but it keeps things fun


----------



## rooster100

Sounds like your doing just great moter! Well done!! 
I'm ok, really struggling now with my back, have tired a support band but it makes my tummy hurt! It's ok for a few hours but too much for a 13 hr shift! X


----------



## moter98

Is there any way to cut your hours now? 13 hour shifts sound brutal at this stage in pregnancy!


----------



## rooster100

I need to cut my hours but only a few weeks left so just going to grin and bear it! Had a very busy day yesterday and had an extremely confused patient who hit me in the tummy (not very hard as I managed to jump back! Thank god! Poor baby beaky! 
I'm off today though and baby had hiccups for the first time this morning!! I don't think he liked having them! 
How is everyone else? Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls!
> Happy 30 weeks sarah! It feels great to get to the big 3-0 doesn't it?
> Xx

And happy 32wks to go for you too chick!! 5 more weeks and Baby Beak is fully bakes!! :happydance:

It does feel nice to be out of the 20s! Defo feel like im hitting that uncomfortable stage now tho  Everything is so squished isnt it? :D x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> happy 30 weeks sarah
> happy 32 weeks rooster
> 
> been a whirlwind here. kash had 5 fussy days when we switched from ready to feed formula to powdered. got different bottles for him cause he seemed to be sucking in so much air. he's back to my content baby again. :)
> 
> how are you all feeing?
> 
> my recovery has been very easy compared to last time. i was back doing light walking on te treadmill at 3 days PP. really helped to get my digestive system back to rights. and i only have one small 3 inch stretchmark! i've lost 13 pounds of my pregnancy weight.....17 to go. i'm back to 80% clean eating and really feeling good! kash and aden are both doing great. so far its easier than i anticipated having two kids, just alot more busy now compared to one.....but it keeps things fun

I was just thinking...its so strange not wishing you a happy new week Tina! But then I realised that Kash is 2wks today!!

Happy 2wks Kash!!

Bless him with the milk. I guess the consistency must be different? Glad that hes back to being happy little baby boy again!

Wow you are a machine Tina! Cant believe how things are only 2wks after giving birth! Definitely my role model!! x


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> I need to cut my hours but only a few weeks left so just going to grin and bear it! Had a very busy day yesterday and had an extremely confused patient who hit me in the tummy (not very hard as I managed to jump back! Thank god! Poor baby beaky!
> I'm off today though and baby had hiccups for the first time this morning!! I don't think he liked having them!
> How is everyone else? Xxx

Wow I cant believe youre still doing those long shifts either!! Bloody hell hun! Im glad your maternity leave is coming up you deserve a break!

Im still sick and off the steroids now so got to see how my lungs are. Bronchitis has not been fun!

Hope you are relaxing today! x


----------



## rooster100

I feel very bad for you Sarah! It's hard enough being heavily pregnant let alone having bronchitis on top of it! 
Baby beaks kept me awake nearly half of last night! Was kicking and squirming like crazy! He only settled if I lay on my back which is not what I should be doing! If I went on either side he just kicked and kicked! I'm not taking to him today :) x


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> I need to cut my hours but only a few weeks left so just going to grin and bear it! Had a very busy day yesterday and had an extremely confused patient who hit me in the tummy (not very hard as I managed to jump back! Thank god! Poor baby beaky!
> I'm off today though and baby had hiccups for the first time this morning!! I don't think he liked having them!
> How is everyone else? Xxx

Oh scary! They are well protected in there though. Ds hit my belly a lot and even slammed into it with his head one time. And Kash is just fine :)
Ohhh hiccups, bet you start feeling them everyday now


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> happy 30 weeks sarah
> happy 32 weeks rooster
> 
> been a whirlwind here. kash had 5 fussy days when we switched from ready to feed formula to powdered. got different bottles for him cause he seemed to be sucking in so much air. he's back to my content baby again. :)
> 
> how are you all feeing?
> 
> my recovery has been very easy compared to last time. i was back doing light walking on te treadmill at 3 days PP. really helped to get my digestive system back to rights. and i only have one small 3 inch stretchmark! i've lost 13 pounds of my pregnancy weight.....17 to go. i'm back to 80% clean eating and really feeling good! kash and aden are both doing great. so far its easier than i anticipated having two kids, just alot more busy now compared to one.....but it keeps things fun
> 
> I was just thinking...its so strange not wishing you a happy new week Tina! But then I realised that Kash is 2wks today!!
> 
> Happy 2wks Kash!!
> 
> Bless him with the milk. I guess the consistency must be different? Glad that hes back to being happy little baby boy again!
> 
> Wow you are a machine Tina! Cant believe how things are only 2wks after giving birth! Definitely my role model!! xClick to expand...

Yep two weeks and time is flying by. I'm trying to cherish and remember every moment. I am gonna miss this tiny little baby stage, he is so so cuddly, I snuggle him all day long. I even get jealous when dh wants to hold him! Good thing he's working most of the day


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> I feel very bad for you Sarah! It's hard enough being heavily pregnant let alone having bronchitis on top of it!
> Baby beaks kept me awake nearly half of last night! Was kicking and squirming like crazy! He only settled if I lay on my back which is not what I should be doing! If I went on either side he just kicked and kicked! I'm not taking to him today :) x

Haha this post made me smile :D Its funny isnt it how they pick our positions! I have the same...baby doesnt like me having anything touching my tummy so if im on my side he goes nuts too till i turn over!

Hope you arent too tired today! x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> happy 30 weeks sarah
> happy 32 weeks rooster
> 
> been a whirlwind here. kash had 5 fussy days when we switched from ready to feed formula to powdered. got different bottles for him cause he seemed to be sucking in so much air. he's back to my content baby again. :)
> 
> how are you all feeing?
> 
> my recovery has been very easy compared to last time. i was back doing light walking on te treadmill at 3 days PP. really helped to get my digestive system back to rights. and i only have one small 3 inch stretchmark! i've lost 13 pounds of my pregnancy weight.....17 to go. i'm back to 80% clean eating and really feeling good! kash and aden are both doing great. so far its easier than i anticipated having two kids, just alot more busy now compared to one.....but it keeps things fun
> 
> I was just thinking...its so strange not wishing you a happy new week Tina! But then I realised that Kash is 2wks today!!
> 
> Happy 2wks Kash!!
> 
> Bless him with the milk. I guess the consistency must be different? Glad that hes back to being happy little baby boy again!
> 
> Wow you are a machine Tina! Cant believe how things are only 2wks after giving birth! Definitely my role model!! xClick to expand...
> 
> Yep two weeks and time is flying by. I'm trying to cherish and remember every moment. I am gonna miss this tiny little baby stage, he is so so cuddly, I snuggle him all day long. I even get jealous when dh wants to hold him! Good thing he's working most of the dayClick to expand...

Awww this left me all warm and fuzzy!! They grow too fast, I am dreading going out of that newborn stage :( Id be getting jealous too! I know Matt is desperate to be as hands on as possible and every time he says it I find myself saying in the back of my head "not too hands on!!".

You wanted Kash for so long and went through so much to get to this point. You deserve to be able to sit and snuggle all day! x


----------



## rooster100

Happy 31 weeks Sarah! I swear yr weeks go very quickly! Any bumpy pic yet? Don't worry too much I'm not a massive fan of my bump pics, always think I look massive everywhere but the bump although that's pretty big now too! 
How are the other yummy mummy's? 
I'm going to my GP today to maybe be signed off work! Yikes! I am just finding very shift more and more uncomfortable! Plus I swear baby beaks if resting in my right lung! Seems to love putting loads of pressure just there! X


----------



## moter98

Want to see bump pics ladies!!


----------



## Faythe

How's everyone doing?


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Happy 31 weeks Sarah! I swear yr weeks go very quickly! Any bumpy pic yet? Don't worry too much I'm not a massive fan of my bump pics, always think I look massive everywhere but the bump although that's pretty big now too!
> How are the other yummy mummy's?
> I'm going to my GP today to maybe be signed off work! Yikes! I am just finding very shift more and more uncomfortable! Plus I swear baby beaks if resting in my right lung! Seems to love putting loads of pressure just there! X

Happy 33wks honey!! Time is flying for you too! 4 more weeks and baby beak is fully baked! So excited to see if you have a son or daughter :D

Ill try and sort out a pic :D I just feel all flab atm lol.

I think 13 hour shifts at this stage are a good enough reason on their own to stop working! I dunno how you do it honey! Just walking around a shop has me knackered atm and in pain with my back and hips! 

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> How's everyone doing?

Not too bad thankies dear! How about you and gorgeous little Jacob? :D

x


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, so I got signed off! Thank god. Was up half the night with this back pain so there is no way I could have worked all day today! Still very sore now! 
I went o my maternity hospital yesterday for a quick check up. Baby beak is fine, just has his little feet in my ribs which could be causing the pain! He really needs to drop! Faythe and Tina when did yr Los drop? 
The maternity hospital I'm attending is filming a new series called midwives (like one born every minute) they asked me would I like to be in it....um no! Couldn't imagine anything worse then having my labour put on national tv! X


----------



## rooster100

Moter can we have more pics of Kash please!! Can believe he is 3 weeks old today! X


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, so I got signed off! Thank god. Was up half the night with this back pain so there is no way I could have worked all day today! Still very sore now!
> I went o my maternity hospital yesterday for a quick check up. Baby beak is fine, just has his little feet in my ribs which could be causing the pain! He really needs to drop! Faythe and Tina when did yr Los drop?
> The maternity hospital I'm attending is filming a new series called midwives (like one born every minute) they asked me would I like to be in it....um no! Couldn't imagine anything worse then having my labour put on national tv! X

Oh wow how could would that be though?! Seeing beaky and baby beak on tv!!

Im glad you got signed off..tbh it sounded like you needed it! Youve been such a trooper working those shifts this pregnant!!

Hope that youre in less discomfort today xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, so I got signed off! Thank god. Was up half the night with this back pain so there is no way I could have worked all day today! Still very sore now!
> I went o my maternity hospital yesterday for a quick check up. Baby beak is fine, just has his little feet in my ribs which could be causing the pain! He really needs to drop! Faythe and Tina when did yr Los drop?
> The maternity hospital I'm attending is filming a new series called midwives (like one born every minute) they asked me would I like to be in it....um no! Couldn't imagine anything worse then having my labour put on national tv! X

glad you are off work finally rooster. i don't know when lo dropped as he was always very very low. oh wow, i would NOT want my labor put on tv!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Moter can we have more pics of Kash please!! Can believe he is 3 weeks old today! X

i'll post more pics when i get some time. right now kash is not a happy boy. he has been crying non stop unless held so i don't get much time these days. he is having tummy troubles...changed his formula and have him on baby zantac...hoping to see improvement any day now....or any second would be better ha


----------



## sarahuk

Oh no...big hugs Tina :( It it reflux? Hope today is a better day xx


----------



## Faythe

He dropped around 36 weeks, I think. But not much, though.

Jacob is good. 5 months old today (ignore my ticker!)

How are you all?

xx


----------



## rooster100

Happy 5 months Jacob! Amazing! He is so cute! 
I had a little baby shower yesterday thrown by some of my friends, they took me into town and I got a pregnancy massage which was amazing! Then went back to one of the girls house and had some lovely presents and lots of yummy food! And fun games. I actually have a second baby shower in two weeks which will be thrown by my work friends. I'm so lucky! Baby beaks is good but alot slower then he was before. Don't know if that's cause he is bigger? He gets the hiccups a few times each day now :hugs: 
Hope everyone is well and that little kesh gets better!
Xx


----------



## sarahuk

HAppy 5 months Jacob!! And happy mothers day ladies too!!

Yes Rach I read that they dont move about so much now because they have less space, and because they generally sleep more now at this stage. The movements are less jabby and kicky apparently and more wriggling. I noticed a reduction in the movements but that the movements I do get are more noticeable and protruding! 

Hope you all have lovely days! x


----------



## sarahuk

And happy 34 weeks Mummy Beak! x


----------



## Faythe

Sorry to bust in BUT movements should NOT change regardless of gestation. Baby should still move just as much towards the end as before.

Count the kicks website will re-affirm this.

It's why I was induced.


----------



## rooster100

I have heard that faythe. I would say I feel 10 movements an hour which is what my midwife says to feel. Will certainly keep an eye on it. The midwife in my antenatal class says there is no such thing as a quite baby. X


----------



## Faythe

She's right. Despite being more cramped, they should still move about as much. It will feel less 'kick' like though as they don't have the space to do it but instead you should get bigger, stronger movements. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## sarahuk

Makes sense Faythe! Reduction may have been the wrong word I used there to explain snooks change :) But yep the style of movements has changed...he/she is still a little dancer!

Think hes laying sideways tho :( Need to try and persuade him/her down! 

Happy monday ladies! x


----------



## Faythe

plenty of time for snook to turn :hugs:

xx


----------



## rooster100

Went to my gp today. Baby beaks is fine. I feel like I have a bowling bowl down between my legs when I walk! I'm so uncomfortable! 
Happy 32 weeks sarah! X


----------



## Faythe

I can sympathise honey :hugs:

Please take it easy. Don't do what I did, kept carrying on like I was super woman

xx


----------



## sarahuk

You did Faythe...dunno how you did it!! You were in so much discomfort too and still the walking :( :hugs:

Faythe...can you clear something up for me! At this stage is it 10 in 1 hour or 10 in 2 hours? Im seeing both on the net and it does me head in when its conflicting! I just figured since youd been through it and induced like you said, youd know the score better than annoying Dr Google!

And thanks Rach! Sounds like you are getting a lot of pressure down there...head down time maybe? :D xx


----------



## Faythe

It's 10 every hour. Count the kicks will have better info xx


----------



## sarahuk

Ill check it out! Thanks my dear! x


----------



## moter98

Hi all, babies are kicking away at you Sarah and rooster. Happy new weeks!

Been so busy, my my two kids keep you on your toes :)
Poor Kash is struggling with reflux. Hoping to find a remedy soon. For now its just a lot of trial and error and the biggest thing...time. He is still leaps and bounds easier than my first though. I've ordered a moby wrap to try to see if that helps him cause he likes me to hold him all the time. Only I have things to do and a two year old as well so it would be nice to have my hands free to do other things 

Hope you all are well.

Faythe, hope Jacob is feeling better


----------



## Faythe

We're all good x


----------



## sarahuk

Poor kash with the reflux :( Jacob had that too right? Poor little boys having to go through it, its bad enough as an adult!

Hope you find the right combo for him soon Tina and that hes better asap 
xx


----------



## moter98

thanks sarah. i'm sure it will sort itself out in time. i've ordered a moby wrap to see if it helps


----------



## Faythe

he did and wearing him helped x


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls. Hope all is well? Hope little kash is better? 
How is little Jacob!? 
Sarah how are you feeling? 
I'm ok, my back is so painful I can hardly walk anymore! 35 weeks today. I'm praying the baby will come early to give my back relief but I have a feeling it will be overdue! 
On the plus side though my DH is finally back next weekend for good so can finally have a but of help and support! Thank god! I don't know how women do this by themselves. 
It's my birthday tomorrow! 31-yikes! X


----------



## moter98

Happy 35 weeks rooster and happy early birthday! So glad to hear the hubby will finally be home. First order of business for him is to give you a massage! Relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy


----------



## sarahuk

Happy birthday Rach!!!!!!! Hope you are having a wonderful day :D Great news on hubby coming home too! And 35wks blimey where has the time gone!!

Tina hope that Kash is feeling a bit better today?

Im ok thanks Rach...bit of backache too but the birting ball seems to help! x


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, my granny died today. I can't believe she won't get to meet my LO and its really getting to me that she never knew the sex of baby,:( 
Hope mummies and babies are well x


----------



## Faythe

Oh honey, I am so sorry xxx


----------



## moter98

So sorry rooster


----------



## rooster100

Thanks girls. X 
It's just odd not going to the funeral but there is nothing that can be done about that. 
I have finally changed my avatar pic! Ok so it's on it's side and the baby is only 15 weeks in it but finally worked out how to do it! X


----------



## moter98

Good job rooster!
How are you feeling?
Kash is doing better now that we got him on the Prevacid. He slept till 4am last night before waking to eat!! I feel very well rested today


----------



## rooster100

I'm ok thanks Moter. Still have this terrible rib and upper back pain. 
Can't wait for LO to make an apperance. 
That's great that kash is going better and yr getting some well needed rest! Xx


----------



## rooster100

Just seen my ticker! 29 days to go! That seems like hardly anytime! Better start getting the nursary started! I remember when my due date seemed like years away! X


----------



## moter98

Eeeee, down to the wire now! Get to the planning. That's so much fun. Do you have a theme


----------



## Faythe

Hey ladies!

Hope you're all well. Just thought I'd share a photo from this morning

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF5645_zps1ace8153.jpg


----------



## rooster100

Oh my god he is so big faythe! I can't believe how much he had grown! Look at those cute little feet! X


----------



## moter98

Oh so adorable! Jacob is growing so fast


----------



## Faythe

He is rather big :shock:


----------



## rooster100

Ok girls 36 week bump. Sorry I'm so naked! https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/03D1AE90-984C-406A-A518-F7EF39F0D80C-706-000000B61C77E3FD.jpg


----------



## Faythe

Gorgeous <3


----------



## moter98

Love your baby bump! 36 weeks, you are so close now rooster.

Sarah, how are you and your bump doing?


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies!

RAch: Yep not much time left for you now chick..hope those bags are in the process of being packed!

Tina: So glad to hear that kash is doing better now. Cant wait to see more piccies of him!

Faythe: I just love Jacob!! He has the cutest facial expressions! Sitting up too..hes so grown up!!

AFM: Im being monitored atm for Pre-E. Luckily I managed to escape hospital admission by the skin of my teeth as my bloodwork is stable, but my bp and protein in urine isnt. So, being monitored by the MW every other day and have an appointment back at the hospital next week to see how my bloods are doing and take it from there.

Was a bit scary for a while as yesterday they were talking possibility of induction if my protein icreases and/or bloods start to change. So my weekend will be spent getting my bags in order!

Hope you ladies have lovely weekends planned!! xx


----------



## rooster100

Hi Sarah! My bags are packed now don't worry! 
Sounds like your having a tough time. Glad your being seen on a regular basis so your safe whatever happens. 
Let us know how you getting on xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Im just starting to do mine for baby :D Its so surreal isnt it that in just weeks we will finally have our babies!! So exciting :D

xx


----------



## rooster100

Sarah how are you doing now? X
How are the two mummy's and little boys!? 
I'm now 37 weeks and would love this LO out. It's still up in my ribs. Feel like I have been kicked between the legs with steel toe boats! 
My bags are packed, nursery is nearly done! 
Just want LO here now! The scary thing is it might be another 5 weeks til it arrives! :( x


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> RAch: Yep not much time left for you now chick..hope those bags are in the process of being packed!
> 
> Tina: So glad to hear that kash is doing better now. Cant wait to see more piccies of him!
> 
> Faythe: I just love Jacob!! He has the cutest facial expressions! Sitting up too..hes so grown up!!
> 
> AFM: Im being monitored atm for Pre-E. Luckily I managed to escape hospital admission by the skin of my teeth as my bloodwork is stable, but my bp and protein in urine isnt. So, being monitored by the MW every other day and have an appointment back at the hospital next week to see how my bloods are doing and take it from there.
> 
> Was a bit scary for a while as yesterday they were talking possibility of induction if my protein icreases and/or bloods start to change. So my weekend will be spent getting my bags in order!
> 
> Hope you ladies have lovely weekends planned!! xx

scary sarah! how are you doing now? hope that bp stays down for you.


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Sarah how are you doing now? X
> How are the two mummy's and little boys!?
> I'm now 37 weeks and would love this LO out. It's still up in my ribs. Feel like I have been kicked between the legs with steel toe boats!
> My bags are packed, nursery is nearly done!
> Just want LO here now! The scary thing is it might be another 5 weeks til it arrives! :( x

37 weeks rooster! oh wow, any day now. can't wait to find out what you're having. are you ready yet? must be getting uncomfortable now


----------



## moter98

i don't get to post much lately. my has it been busy with 2 little ones. it seems like there is always something that needs to be done lately! kash is doing great. he's such a good eater and a good sleeper at night. and now that he see further away he will lay and look at his toys for quite awhile. oh, he is so much fun! i'm sure gonna miss this........already trying to talk dh into another one, ha!


----------



## Faythe

How's everyone doing?


----------



## sarahuk

Rach cant believe youre 37wks!! Any time now :D How are you feeling?

Aww Tina...can understand its busy busy busy with two! Bless on thinking about no3! Do you think its a serious option? How exciting!

Faythe hows things going with you and that gorgeous little man of yours?

Im ok ladies, just been on a bit of a bnb break. BP and bloodwork is still fine, though my 24hour urine collection is confirming abnormal presence of protein. Its up, but they are saying that its not high enough to be a a concern and need intervention (because my bloodwork is fine atm), and will just need some monitoring. BP is back to normal atleast! HUZZA!

Baby is now head down in pelvis, could have told the midwife that though!

Cant believe there will be another baby birth story coming soon!! So excited Rach :) x


----------



## rooster100

Glad your feeling better Sarah and it sounds like your back on track! 
I'm 38 weeks tomorrow! Yikes! Feeling very tired now, the tiredness is unreal it's like it's a real effort to even breath! 
Babys room is finished! Bags packed so its just a waiting game now! I don't think it's planning on coming any time soon though! 
Xx


----------



## Faythe

Jacob is good. God severe verbal dirrhoea. He does not stop talking. Ever :rofl:

His first word is definately going to be Dada. He's very almost there. 6 months old tomorrow. It's scary. Seems like forever he's been with us yet only just been born. I know that makes no sense.

Glad your bp and bloodwork are good, Sarah. Make sure you rest up!

Eeeek Rooster not long to go :D

Tina you're bloody mad. I can't even think about #2 :shock:


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Rach cant believe youre 37wks!! Any time now :D How are you feeling?
> 
> Aww Tina...can understand its busy busy busy with two! Bless on thinking about no3! Do you think its a serious option? How exciting!
> 
> Faythe hows things going with you and that gorgeous little man of yours?
> 
> Im ok ladies, just been on a bit of a bnb break. BP and bloodwork is still fine, though my 24hour urine collection is confirming abnormal presence of protein. Its up, but they are saying that its not high enough to be a a concern and need intervention (because my bloodwork is fine atm), and will just need some monitoring. BP is back to normal atleast! HUZZA!
> 
> Baby is now head down in pelvis, could have told the midwife that though!
> 
> Cant believe there will be another baby birth story coming soon!! So excited Rach :) x

IDK if its an option. I just let dh know I'd like to try for a girl. It's totally up to him.
Glad your stable still, just hold on a little bit longer, baby is almost cooked


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Glad your feeling better Sarah and it sounds like your back on track!
> I'm 38 weeks tomorrow! Yikes! Feeling very tired now, the tiredness is unreal it's like it's a real effort to even breath!
> Babys room is finished! Bags packed so its just a waiting game now! I don't think it's planning on coming any time soon though!
> Xx

Happy 38 weeks a few hours early rooster. You are likely next to have your baby. Time has gone fast. So happy to have shared this journey with all you girls


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Jacob is good. God severe verbal dirrhoea. He does not stop talking. Ever :rofl:
> 
> His first word is definately going to be Dada. He's very almost there. 6 months old tomorrow. It's scary. Seems like forever he's been with us yet only just been born. I know that makes no sense.
> 
> Glad your bp and bloodwork are good, Sarah. Make sure you rest up!
> 
> Eeeek Rooster not long to go :D
> 
> Tina you're bloody mad. I can't even think about #2 :shock:

Haha, faythe. I bet he's gonna be a talker 
Yep I'm already thinking of another, I think its cause everything went so well/easy with the delivery, I wouldn't mind doing it again


----------



## rooster100

I'm 38 weeks! Come on baby! 
Faythe that's amazing that Jacob might be taking ASAP! Wow! 
Moter...yeah have another! A girl would be nice! So pleased you had a better delivery this time! It gives me a little hope! 
We have to see more kash pics soon! X


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Glad your feeling better Sarah and it sounds like your back on track!
> I'm 38 weeks tomorrow! Yikes! Feeling very tired now, the tiredness is unreal it's like it's a real effort to even breath!
> Babys room is finished! Bags packed so its just a waiting game now! I don't think it's planning on coming any time soon though!
> Xx

Wow happy 38wks hun!! I think we need a sweepstake on when youre going to go into labour! I think youll go early...39+4 I am going with! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> Jacob is good. God severe verbal dirrhoea. He does not stop talking. Ever :rofl:
> 
> His first word is definately going to be Dada. He's very almost there. 6 months old tomorrow. It's scary. Seems like forever he's been with us yet only just been born. I know that makes no sense.
> 
> Glad your bp and bloodwork are good, Sarah. Make sure you rest up!
> 
> Eeeek Rooster not long to go :D
> 
> Tina you're bloody mad. I can't even think about #2 :shock:

Am defo resting hun! Matt doesnt give me any other option lol. Mind you have to say I am glad about that because its not comfy being up and mobile. I remember how much you struggled with the pain when you were pregnant. Im nowhere near that level and I feel crappy so you were a trooper coping as long as you did!

Hes so cute and always looking so happy. His smile would brighten anyones day! x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Rach cant believe youre 37wks!! Any time now :D How are you feeling?
> 
> Aww Tina...can understand its busy busy busy with two! Bless on thinking about no3! Do you think its a serious option? How exciting!
> 
> Faythe hows things going with you and that gorgeous little man of yours?
> 
> Im ok ladies, just been on a bit of a bnb break. BP and bloodwork is still fine, though my 24hour urine collection is confirming abnormal presence of protein. Its up, but they are saying that its not high enough to be a a concern and need intervention (because my bloodwork is fine atm), and will just need some monitoring. BP is back to normal atleast! HUZZA!
> 
> Baby is now head down in pelvis, could have told the midwife that though!
> 
> Cant believe there will be another baby birth story coming soon!! So excited Rach :) x
> 
> IDK if its an option. I just let dh know I'd like to try for a girl. It's totally up to him.
> Glad your stable still, just hold on a little bit longer, baby is almost cookedClick to expand...

Aww I hope you do go for a third! Youre an awesome mummy, and I can definitely see you with a little princess! x


----------



## rooster100

Hmmm 39+4 sounds good Sarah! 
I originally thought 38+4 but I think I was a little optimistic! I know I need to be patient and enjoy these last baby-less days but I just can't wait to meet LO and see if its a girl or a boy! And have labour over and done with and to not have this burning pain in my right ribs! Xx


----------



## Faythe

I was totally immobile some days towards the end. Especially going a week overdue. That was _hard._

Chris and I have been discussing #2. I'd love another but I wish I could forsee whether my birth would be as I want or end up like the last. Probably wait until next year before J's 2nd birthday before we TTC #2. That'd make a nice gap I think.

Got any names sorted?

xxx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hmmm 39+4 sounds good Sarah!
> I originally thought 38+4 but I think I was a little optimistic! I know I need to be patient and enjoy these last baby-less days but I just can't wait to meet LO and see if its a girl or a boy! And have labour over and done with and to not have this burning pain in my right ribs! Xx

Totally understand, its hard waiting in those last weeks


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I was totally immobile some days towards the end. Especially going a week overdue. That was _hard._
> 
> Chris and I have been discussing #2. I'd love another but I wish I could forsee whether my birth would be as I want or end up like the last. Probably wait until next year before J's 2nd birthday before we TTC #2. That'd make a nice gap I think.
> 
> Got any names sorted?
> 
> xxx

I was scared too about #2 going like the first. Happily, it went so smoothly and the second time around labor is shorter and recovery is much easier! Try not to worry to much about that


----------



## moter98

Happy 38 weeks rooster!

AFM, today I took my baby, my older baby but he will still always be my baby, for his first haircut. He cried the whole time saying, help me mommy. But his hair looks lovely now and he got a sucker when he was all done. We took him to a cool kids hair place where they had a big chalkboard to draw on and toys. They give you a nice little card with his first locks of hair to keep too. Was pretty cool. And I will for ever have a pic of Aden's first haircut, even if he is crying in it, poor guy


----------



## rooster100

Poor Aden! That's hairdresser sounded like fun though!
I have heard that most people's different births are quite different (if that makes sense) 
My LO is so quite at the moment. It moves but not loads, I always worry when it goes like this :( x


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hmmm 39+4 sounds good Sarah!
> I originally thought 38+4 but I think I was a little optimistic! I know I need to be patient and enjoy these last baby-less days but I just can't wait to meet LO and see if its a girl or a boy! And have labour over and done with and to not have this burning pain in my right ribs! Xx

Im defo thinking little boy! Its so exciting that you dont know. Im glad we stayed strong too now. Cant believe that we are already at that point where you can go any day now!! Is hubby home now full time? x


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe said:


> I was totally immobile some days towards the end. Especially going a week overdue. That was _hard._
> 
> Chris and I have been discussing #2. I'd love another but I wish I could forsee whether my birth would be as I want or end up like the last. Probably wait until next year before J's 2nd birthday before we TTC #2. That'd make a nice gap I think.
> 
> Got any names sorted?
> 
> xxx

Not to mention Jacob was quite big too! Your poor pelvis...how quickly did your pain go away after you'd had him in that regard?

I think its understandable hun that you have some anxieties about the birth. I mean, you had a pretty traumatic time with J. It cant be easy to make the conscious choice to go down a path that may or may not lead to the same. Though, they do say every birth is different, but the psychological scars of a traumatic labour dont really care about those quotes! I do think thats a lovely age gap though :)

x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Happy 38 weeks rooster!
> 
> AFM, today I took my baby, my older baby but he will still always be my baby, for his first haircut. He cried the whole time saying, help me mommy. But his hair looks lovely now and he got a sucker when he was all done. We took him to a cool kids hair place where they had a big chalkboard to draw on and toys. They give you a nice little card with his first locks of hair to keep too. Was pretty cool. And I will for ever have a pic of Aden's first haircut, even if he is crying in it, poor guy

Oh bless him!! Thats really lovely though what they do there. I wish they did that kind of thing over here. Such a lovely way to treasure a first memory! x


----------



## rooster100

Hi Sarah! Yes DH is home now full time and making up for lost time! Went out last night for a friends birthday and baby beaks had alot of attention and rubs! X


----------



## Faythe

After a few days but I am still suffering with SPD. Not sure it'll ever go and I can't afford to see an osteopath.

J's photoshoot went really well. Looking forward to the photos. He pulled some cracking faces :D

We're off to the park when he wakes. Knackered himself out with excitement!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Poor Aden! That's hairdresser sounded like fun though!
> I have heard that most people's different births are quite different (if that makes sense)
> My LO is so quite at the moment. It moves but not loads, I always worry when it goes like this :( x

I think at the end baby just doesn't have so much room to move around and he/she is most likely head down in pelvis now. You will probably be feeling more pressure now. You should still be feeling kicks and movements on a regular basis but they may not be as often as before. If you are ever worried, lie down on your left side and count how long it take to feel 10 movements of any kind, hiccups count. You should feel 10 in an hour and most often you feel 10 within 15 minutes. Remember too that baby will have sleep wake cycles now so you may not feel too much movement when he/she is sleeping. If you are at all concerned though call your dr


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm 39+4 sounds good Sarah!
> I originally thought 38+4 but I think I was a little optimistic! I know I need to be patient and enjoy these last baby-less days but I just can't wait to meet LO and see if its a girl or a boy! And have labour over and done with and to not have this burning pain in my right ribs! Xx
> 
> Im defo thinking little boy! Its so exciting that you dont know. Im glad we stayed strong too now. Cant believe that we are already at that point where you can go any day now!! Is hubby home now full time? xClick to expand...

You both have much more willpower than me! Will be exciting to find out what you're having


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> After a few days but I am still suffering with SPD. Not sure it'll ever go and I can't afford to see an osteopath.
> 
> J's photoshoot went really well. Looking forward to the photos. He pulled some cracking faces :D
> 
> We're off to the park when he wakes. Knackered himself out with excitement!

It can take your body awhile to fully recover, give it another 6 months. Hope the pain goes soon for you. With Aden, I did have some mild pain I believe that was from the catheter that lasted about 18 months. It wasn't everyday and was more an annoyance than anything. It did eventually go away though. This time I have the same thing but its even less than last time. Our bodies went through huge changes over 9 short months and then a major "trauma" with the birth so I'm sure for some things it just takes longer to heal.


----------



## moter98

That photoshoot sounds fun, want to see the pics if you can post them :)


----------



## Faythe

From the park today

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/30ec1bdd-f450-4628-8b83-a0ea5f69f035_zps1a70fbe3.jpg

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF8828_zpsbb578c56.jpg

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF8830_zpsbdf7fdbb.jpg

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF8819_zpsd281d595.jpg

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF8837_zps6daaeec5.jpg

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF8850_zps0dae4130.jpg


----------



## moter98

Oh look at those sparkling eyes, gorgeous! They light up everything, wow.he is just adorable, I want to cuddle him.


----------



## Faythe

:D


----------



## Faythe

I really do need to knuckle down and lose this baby weight.


----------



## rooster100

Faythe he is beyond adorable! X


----------



## Faythe

Yay! The lady has edited a few and put some low res on FB so I have snaffled a couple!

The first picture, my hugeeeeeeeee bamboo velour blanket from Tickety Bu in America is the back drop. Think it looks cool. Third is J's playsilk on his head :D
 



Attached Files:







Jpro1.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 2









Jpro2.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2









Jpro8.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2









Jpro3.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2









Jpro9.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Hi Sarah! Yes DH is home now full time and making up for lost time! Went out last night for a friends birthday and baby beaks had alot of attention and rubs! X

SO glad he is home now! I bet it feels like heaven chick. I dunno how you cope with being apart so much, strong lady and strong relationship! But now you are all together and about to be a family...awww..makes me all warm and fuzzy inside!!



Faythe said:


> After a few days but I am still suffering with SPD. Not sure it'll ever go and I can't afford to see an osteopath.
> 
> J's photoshoot went really well. Looking forward to the photos. He pulled some cracking faces :D
> 
> We're off to the park when he wakes. Knackered himself out with excitement!

Aww so glad it went well! Hope we can beg a sneak peak! He always looks so photogenic so bet they are wonderful! 

Thats sad to hear about the SPD still being around :( I hope its something that will go with time and that youre not stuck with. Is it something the nhs wont get involved in? Seems unfair to me if they wont help you!

LOVE the pictures at the Park!! Jacob looked like he was having a wonderful time on the swings! So cute :D

Oh my look at those photo shoot piccies!!!! Too cute!! I love the one with the silk on his head, his expression is beyond adorable! I bet you are such a proud mummy :D

xx



moter98 said:


> I think at the end baby just doesn't have so much room to move around and he/she is most likely head down in pelvis now. You will probably be feeling more pressure now. You should still be feeling kicks and movements on a regular basis but they may not be as often as before. If you are ever worried, lie down on your left side and count how long it take to feel 10 movements of any kind, hiccups count. You should feel 10 in an hour and most often you feel 10 within 15 minutes. Remember too that baby will have sleep wake cycles now so you may not feel too much movement when he/she is sleeping. If you are at all concerned though call your dr

That makes a lot of sense Tina! Ive noticed since mine went head down that the movements are different now, but still there. I didnt know that hiccups counted though, thats good to know! Think mine just likes to stick its bum out and wiggle lol.



moter98 said:


> You both have much more willpower than me! Will be exciting to find out what you're having

I only had it cos Matt wouldnt give in lol. I have another scan on the 22nd and we are at the point now we are scared to look at the screen just incase. I think id be devastated if we got this far not knowing then saw a willy! Going to ask them not to turn on the monitor for us I think.


----------



## Faythe

Moreeeeeeeeeeee
 



Attached Files:







Jpro11.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 0









Jpro6.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 0









Jpro10.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I really do need to knuckle down and lose this baby weight.

You can do it! That's the not so fun part.


----------



## moter98

Love all the pics faythe. I gotta get my boys in to a photo shoot. Looks like he had fun


----------



## sarahuk

Love love love the piccies!! And yes Tina you should totally do that! :D We need more piccies of Aden and Kash! x


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls!! Long time no hear! Hope everyone is well? Faythe Jacob is just adorable! I really want to give him cuddles! 
Moter any more pics of kash? How is the little man doing? My DH loves the name kash! 
How are you Sarah? We are so close now!! Can you actually believe it!? 
I'm 39 weeks today! I'm so excited but nervous as well! Just can't believe it's actually finally going to happen! X


----------



## sarahuk

Happy 39wks beautiful!!

How are things going with you?

I totally cant believe it! The nerves are defo kicking in now. Think its more the anxiousness for things to start moving now..and hell, Im only 37wks on Monday!!

How are you feeling? Any signs of any movement? I -think- im starting to lose little bits of my plug. Not getting excited about that though since I read its normal to start coming away in advance for some people anyway. Other than that just getting lots of pressure down there and the fun electric crotch!

xx


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls. I'm in labour! Having contractions since 1.30am! I'm completly exhausted. We're close together but now 8mins apart so back at home prancing around! God they are sore! Why did no one ever tell me! ;) x


----------



## sarahuk

OMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!!!

So excited!!!!!! Hope things are manageable for you honey and praying for a nice smooth and relaxed labour!

Cant wait to hear how its going!! Big hugs to you and baby beak!!

CANT BELIEVE ITS TIME!!! EEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!! XX


----------



## moter98

Eeeeeeeeee!!!!!! So excited for you rooster. Good luck to you, you are nearly there!!


----------



## sarahuk

Its the best news ever!! Hope you are not in too much pain honey and that things are progressing nicely. It feels like Christmas all over again!! 

Defo going to be a little boy me thinks! xx


----------



## moter98

Getting impatient, hope you've had baby now rooster. I'm with Sarah thinking its a boy. Can't wait for the announcement!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Im getting impatient too lol!! Its so nerve wracking knowing shes in labor! It seems to have come around realllllly god damn fast! xx


----------



## Faythe

OMG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

I know, I keep checking to see if she's posted. Hope baby here by now otherwise that's a long labor


----------



## sarahuk

I hope so too! Cant believe baby beak is about to baby with a name and actually is here! x


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Baby Bjorn was born at 16.48 following a very speedy labour. Went into hospital at 14.30 as my contractions were very painful although 10 mins apart. Was 2cm dilated, the mw broke my waters, within an hour I was in complete agony and begging for an epidural! I could not believe how strong the contractions were for 2cm! Thought I was being a wimp but then I said I felt like I needed to push, the me checked me I was 10cm! Had gone from 2-10cm in one hour! So pushed for nearly an hour and he was out! Taking a grand total of two panadol all day! He weighs 8lb11. He is perfect! Has not cried yet. Breast feeding well so far! I had an episiotomy so I'm very sore and stitched! Bleeding a fair bit still but I think that's normal?! Would just like to thank you girls for being with me on this journey! I will never forget the support and kindness you have shown me! I'm not going anywhere though! Need to check on Sarah and her LO! Xx


----------



## Faythe

I am crying. SO happy for you <3 congrats on your rainbow boy <3

xxx


----------



## moter98

Oh congrats rooster! A boy!!! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Faythe

All boys so far!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Welcome to the world little Bjorn!! Wow what a great job you did hun! Cant wait to see piccies :D

So happy for you hun...I cried a tear of joy for you too! Thank you for finding time to pop on and let us know! 

youre a mummy now eeek!!! How amazing! :cloud9: x


----------



## Faythe

C'mon S, get that baby out now hehe

xx


----------



## sarahuk

haha I would not complain if it came now! Between the backache and the "lightening crotch", the walking like a crab and af pains, Im defo ready to have this little one come for a cuddle now!

Contemplating starting the raspberry leaf tea lol x


----------



## moter98

Sarah, are you gonna make for a complete set of boys or go rogue and have a girl? Haha! I do think you are having a girl though.


----------



## sarahuk

Haha I was thinking just a little while ago about whether we would have a full house on boys!!

Im starting to feel like I think its a girl too though atm...but Ill probably be completely wrong lol! x


----------



## moter98

I think girl cause its proven that girls make the mommas very very sick most often in the first tri compared to boys


----------



## sarahuk

Does that count into the 2nd and 3rd too? :haha: Still havent had much of a break from it! Start my day every day the same way with my head over the toilet! :D

Cant believe baby beak is actually here :) Seems so surreal every time a new baby has been born! x


----------



## moter98

Oh you poor girl! Yes it counts, lol. Studies have shown that your kind of sickness produces girls more often than boys. That must be so hard on you to go through that the entire pregnancy. But, you are almost there :)


----------



## sarahuk

Its been tough :) But ive tried my best to not moan TOO much about it. I mean, I am lucky to be able to get pregnant and carry a baby when so many others are still struggling. But will defo be a relief when babs is out and these things start to ease off!

So exciting to see if it will ring true for me with the girl! Matt has become convinced its pink now too so..few more weeks and we shall know! x


----------



## Faythe

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee this is back from the docs in America!!

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF8899_zps46f8e46e.jpg

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF8898_zps9f65abea.jpg

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF8895_zps8662955d.jpg

Oh and not sure if I posted these but new dragon nappy

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF8871_zps4b53c48d.jpg

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF8852_zpsc72c5e96.jpg


----------



## sarahuk

Oh my soooo cute!!!! I just love his face, he always is so happy!! The nappies are gorgeous...and ofc a little dragon born baby needs a dragon nappy! Cant believe how fast hes growing chick. Just yesterday you had him and now hes over 6 months! Wow! x


----------



## Faythe

It's so scary but deffo much easier than a newborn Jacob! He was such hard work but then expressing full time probably made it worse!

He'll be a year old before I know it

xx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Its been tough :) But ive tried my best to not moan TOO much about it. I mean, I am lucky to be able to get pregnant and carry a baby when so many others are still struggling. But will defo be a relief when babs is out and these things start to ease off!
> 
> So exciting to see if it will ring true for me with the girl! Matt has become convinced its pink now too so..few more weeks and we shall know! x

well, you are nearly there now! what does the dr say, they think you will go early, on time, late?


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee this is back from the docs in America!!
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF8899_zps46f8e46e.jpg
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF8898_zps9f65abea.jpg
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF8895_zps8662955d.jpg
> 
> Oh and not sure if I posted these but new dragon nappy
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF8871_zps4b53c48d.jpg
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF8852_zpsc72c5e96.jpg

i love it!


----------



## sarahuk

I still dont know how you coped...that was manic Faythe!! You were such a darn trooper with that. Have to really commend you on it..most women would have just given up!

They dont check you here tina so I have no idea how things are ateleast going on the inside! The midwife just mentioned that baby was low and that I could go anytime from today, which again is just standard. So who knows! Got my growth scan on Monday next week so hopefully might get some answers then. Maybe if I have a monster in there they might induce! x


----------



## moter98

Oh they don't? It's standard here to be checked from 36 weeks. Though it really doesn't mean much as you can walk around for weeks cm's dilated. We don't get a growth scan here at this stage. Just the 20 week, then anything after that would only be if complications. It's interesting how things are done differently country to country


----------



## sarahuk

To be fair the growth scan I am getting late. Even the midwife cant quite figure it out. I knew I was needing one because of my thyroid anyway, that and having an elevated bmi, but it should normally be done earlier but they scheduled me in to have it at the same time as seeing my consultant. 38wks does seem a bit late to be checking the size!! 

I wish they did check though. It would be nice to know whats going on in there. I feel a bit like a ticking timebomb atm and already hate the anxiousness of not knowing when all this will start. Its going to be a long 3-5wk period I can sense it now lol x


----------



## moter98

Oh wow they sure did wait long! Baby may be here before they get to it, ha


----------



## sarahuk

Id not complain! :D x


----------



## rooster100

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/C61A9872-C441-4298-A885-7AF6748894BD-1319-0000013283FE6B03.jpg
Baby Bjorn. 
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/2624A498-AD9C-4588-88A1-D5DC2B83D1A2-1319-000001323E1C5730.jpg
My last bump pic at 39+1 in labour! 
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/09C6A884-0C82-41F4-8201-21E4C74CEC78-1319-00000132472C7AF5.jpg


----------



## rooster100

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/57DDAE0A-424D-4F4C-A794-4BA8D0C70954-1409-0000015522D26632.jpg


----------



## sarahuk

Oh my goodness he is absolutely gorgeous!!!! How are mummybear and baby bjorn doing? :) xx


----------



## Faythe

Beautiful <3


----------



## rooster100

We are ok thanks. He is mainly well behaved! He sleeps all day and cries a lot at night! 
I'm still sore the episiotomy wound still hurts a lot when I sit down! The bf is hard! I have no problems with milk supply but its sore, especially the left one! When he latchs on I have to grit my teeth! Apparently the nipples harden and it gets easier!
Xx


----------



## sarahuk

I heard that it does hun. They toughen up and then its bound to hurt less :) 

Hes so cute hun! Hope that the wound starts to feel better soon. Sure when the stitches disolve that should help a lot too! x


----------



## Faythe

It should never hurt, ever. Might be worth mw checking his latch?


----------



## moter98

He's adorable rooster! Very handsome little man

Warm baths for 15-20 minutes a few times a day will help with your soreness.


----------



## rooster100

Faythe said:


> It should never hurt, ever. Might be worth mw checking his latch?

The midwife says the latch is perfect and my milk supply is very good. 
She just says the nipples need to harden. X


----------



## sarahuk

Hopefully that is all it is then honey and that it will start to feel better in a few days.

Cant believe hes been here 6 days today already! x


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> It should never hurt, ever. Might be worth mw checking his latch?
> 
> The midwife says the latch is perfect and my milk supply is very good.
> She just says the nipples need to harden. XClick to expand...

Have you checked to see if lo has tongue tie? Mine does, I tried bf the first week and was extremely painful as well. He was latched right, but it was so bad I was bleeding. He has tongue tie but I refuse to let them cut it


----------



## Faythe

It should NOT be painfull to the point where you are gritting your teeth. A little sore yes, but never painful.


----------



## sarahuk

Ouch Tina that sounds very uncomfortable! xx


----------



## rooster100

It's only on the left side that is so sore the right side is not as bad! 
The left side is bleeding and has little blisters but mw says that's normal. Will just see how the next week goes x


----------



## moter98

Good luck :)


----------



## Faythe

No that's not right. Honey, you should ask to see a lactation consultant. If you're bleeding and have blood blisters it's Bjorn that's caused it which would be an incorrect latch (possibly tt or lt)


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, hope everyone is well? And babys? And almost mummy Sarah? I have put my birth story in the birth announcement section, not sure how to add it to the bottom of my page? 
I'm having a salt bath ATM. My episiotomy wound is infected. I told the mw this every time I was checked this week. (I'm a nurse and know what an infected wound looks and smells like!) they kept telling me it was fine. Went to a&e last night and its infected and I'm on antibiotics so hopefully it will now settle. 
Did any of you girls hear phantom crying when you had your LO? Everytime I leave Bjorn to take a bath or shower I'm convinced I can hear him crying and when I check him he is sound asleep?! 
Happy 38 weeks for tomorrow Sarah!!! Xx


----------



## rooster100

Oh the other other thing is Bjorn is one week old today! I weighed myself( not a good idea!) have lost 23lbs so far but unfortunalty I still have another 28 to lose to get back to my normal weight! Have lost my appitite though but I think that's with the excitment Andrew pregnancy appitite was massive! X


----------



## Faythe

Choosing to ignore my last post?

I'm just trying to help. Simple fact is, you shouldn't be bleeding or getting blisters from BF'ing and your MW is wrong. You can call the La Lech League who will confirm this and advise you better x


----------



## rooster100

Sorry faythe I wasn't ignoring it! Things are alot better today, the right breast is now fine and the left is tender when he latches on but then settles. I'm seeing another nurse on Monday so will chat to her about it. The blisters have gone down, I bought some cream and that really seems to have helped. Xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Oh the other other thing is Bjorn is one week old today! I weighed myself( not a good idea!) have lost 23lbs so far but unfortunalty I still have another 28 to lose to get back to my normal weight! Have lost my appitite though but I think that's with the excitment Andrew pregnancy appitite was massive! X

You just had a baby ONE WEEK ago! Don't worry about it right now. Give your body time to recover and keep in mind you still need extra calories right now as you are bf'ing. The weight will come off. They say 9 months to put on 9 months to take off.


----------



## sarahuk

Just a quick update ladies.

Im being induced today at 3 this afternoon :)

Had my growth scan this morning and baby is fine at 6lbs 15oz. However my waters are next to nothing, so they are inducing me.

Ill try and get an udpate on as soon as I can! xx


----------



## Faythe

Good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> Just a quick update ladies.
> 
> Im being induced today at 3 this afternoon :)
> 
> Had my growth scan this morning and baby is fine at 6lbs 15oz. However my waters are next to nothing, so they are inducing me.
> 
> Ill try and get an udpate on as soon as I can! xx

Oh my god!!! I'm so excited! Can't wait to hear the news!! Xx


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Oh the other other thing is Bjorn is one week old today! I weighed myself( not a good idea!) have lost 23lbs so far but unfortunalty I still have another 28 to lose to get back to my normal weight! Have lost my appitite though but I think that's with the excitment Andrew pregnancy appitite was massive! X
> 
> You just had a baby ONE WEEK ago! Don't worry about it right now. Give your body time to recover and keep in mind you still need extra calories right now as you are bf'ing. The weight will come off. They say 9 months to put on 9 months to take off.Click to expand...

I know I must relax. Baby Bjorn is so good at the moment! Sleeping so well at night. He is too cute. Just stare at him all the time. How is little kash? Xx


----------



## Faythe

Thinking of you Sarah xx


----------



## moter98

Eeeeee! Good luck to you Sarah!! Can't wait to hear from you


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Oh the other other thing is Bjorn is one week old today! I weighed myself( not a good idea!) have lost 23lbs so far but unfortunalty I still have another 28 to lose to get back to my normal weight! Have lost my appitite though but I think that's with the excitment Andrew pregnancy appitite was massive! X
> 
> You just had a baby ONE WEEK ago! Don't worry about it right now. Give your body time to recover and keep in mind you still need extra calories right now as you are bf'ing. The weight will come off. They say 9 months to put on 9 months to take off.Click to expand...
> 
> I know I must relax. Baby Bjorn is so good at the moment! Sleeping so well at night. He is too cute. Just stare at him all the time. How is little kash? XxClick to expand...

Happy he is being so good for you at night! Kash is doing great. He's such a good baby. I just love cuddling him. :)


----------



## moter98

Sarah, hope you are doing well and lo is here by now. Can't wait to hear, me thinks its a girl!


----------



## rooster100

I think it's a girl too! I'm so excited! X


----------



## Faythe

c'mon sarah!


----------



## Faythe

Sarah, we need an update! Hope you're OK 

xx


----------



## moter98

Yes Sarah, update! Hope all is well


----------



## moter98

Sarah, hope you and LO are doing well. Still waiting to hear....


----------



## rooster100

I know we are dying to hear the news! 
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## sarahuk

Hi ladies!!!

Snook is here!!! And it is....Team.... :blue: !! :D I gave in to Matts favourite boys name that hed picked out back at 6wks so we named him Alexander Lee Hoppman, and he weighed 6lbs 9oz :) Hes my entire world :cloud9:

So sorry...Its been a bit of a hectic one!! I didnt need to be induced in the end to get me truly started on Monday as when I got in I was already dialating and contracting :) But the labour didnt go to plan at ALL as to how I wanted it.

Was still an amazing experience though. This is a link that goes to my birth story as didnt want to type it all out again, I am lazy!! Birth story!

How are you ladies all doing? xxx
 



Attached Files:







alex4.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 1









Alexander.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## moter98

Oh Sarah he is so precious! I was wrong, totally thought girl. Guess this thread should be retitled the baby boy thread lol. So so happy for you. You out of all of us had the longest struggle and now you finally have your rainbow baby. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## moter98

Just read your birth story, sounds like you had a time of it! Seems to me first births are pretty rough. But if any of you are deciding on a second I can attest to that second deliveries are much much easier!!


----------



## rooster100

Hi Sarah! Congrats! He is stunning!! Yeah another boy!! Will have to do it a again ladies to get girls ;) 
What a Birth story!! Sounds very tough! Makes me realise how easy I had it dilating from 2-10 In an hour! You poor thing. Glad you got the Epi and was able to relax for the last part of it xxx we are proud of you!


----------



## sarahuk

Oh Tina, we all had struggles hun. We all ached for our bundles and now we finally have them!

Should defo be the baby boy club though haha! We need some more future pregnancies for those :pink: bundles!! x


----------



## rooster100

It's funny as my 4 work colleges who were pregnant around the same time as me had boys and my two best friends back in the uk who are both pregnant are expecting boys! What's going on? X
Girls can't believe we are finally here! :cry: xx


----------



## moter98

Haha, must be boy season


----------



## Faythe

We all had boys, how funny! :D


----------



## sarahuk

I know I cant believe it!!! 

I hope you ladies get peed on far less than I do atm  x


----------



## moter98

Haha! Comes with the territory with boys. I learned with my first to always have a cloth at hand to drape over baby whilst changing. Though he still got me a few times and he even peed in his own mouth once, poor guy!


----------



## moter98

Kash is now sleeping through the night ladies, 11-12 hours straight! I'm loving it. He's such a good baby.


----------



## rooster100

That's great news moter! I hope Bjorn copies his buddy in a few months! 
It's 6am and I changed him. As I was changing him he sprayed poop everyone. When I finally cleaned him up he peed all over me! 
Last week he peed in the air and it went all over his own face and in his mouth! 
Went to the dr yesterday for his 2 week check up and he has put on a lb in a week! Weighs 9.11 now! The dr said that was amazing. 
Hope everyone is well x


----------



## moter98

Haha, I must have jinxed myself cause its four in the morning and Kash woke up screaming to eat! 

Sounds like you've had quite the diaper changing adventures rooster. Wow, your lo is growing fast! That's great


----------



## sarahuk

That really is great Roost!!

LOL Tina you shouldnt have said anything! He sounds amazing though :D

I am having a tough time with the feeding. We originally started to FF and I felt bad so went to try expressing. I found that uncomfortable and slow so today the midwife helped me out with latching etc. He fed, but it was an emotional drain and lots of tears from me with his screaming. When she left, he then needed 2oz to fill up, which is basically his full feed anyway :( Feel very much a failure atm and dont know whether to just give it up already or not x


----------



## rooster100

Sarah you are NOT a failure breast feeding is unbelievably tough! Especially as though its supposed to be a completely natural thing so how can it be so hard?...but it is. 
Do what you can do and get the support you can but if you can't do it, you have tried and that's all you can do! You are a great mummy, you have a baby you have waited years for...enjoy that and so whatever makes life easier for you and your lo. X

I think I'm lucky with bf, my mum never had a problem with it and I think I have taken directly after her. She had all 6 of us kids at exactly 39+1 weeks and I had Bjorn at 39+1. 
I have still found bf hard though! I am going to a bf supper group next week xx


----------



## Faythe

Why was he screaming love?


----------



## moter98

Don't feel badly Sarah ,you are trying! I can't help you as bf didnt work for me but I bet rooster and faythe could give you tips


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies how are you doing? :) 

Aww thanks so much for the kind words Rach :hugs:

Faythe - I think it was one of two things: 1) He gets very frustrated when he cant latch (because of my position I think) and so starts to get really vocal 2) It was all done very rough. The breastfeeding woman literally wanted me to smack him onto the nipple super fast as soon as he opened his mouth and she was so fast and hard with it, Alex kept looking really shocked and then hed start crying again. Plus it just all seemed so...frantic. He doesnt like being moved around fast and she was having me change positions literally every minute.

Since then ive managed to get him to latch a few times. I havent really pushed the whole breast with him as whenever I have tried my milk is lacking and he seems to get frustrated. Im still pumping but my supply is totally shit. Im averaging 2oz on the morning pump and maybe 1oz at best on subsequent pumps. I dont know if I will ever manage to get it to increase, but I do feel atleast a little better that hes getting some breast milk.

Tina - what were the symptoms that Aden had with his Colic? We have had some problems with Alex not being well and the hospital seem to be trying to take us down that route 

xx


----------



## Faythe

How much you pump is not a true reflection of your supply. Trust me :)

Give La Leche League a call

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe you are seriously a wealth of info <3 :D

I was a bit deflated after the last midwife I spoke too told me that bigger breasted women tend to have more problems lactating. I dont see how that can be the case, and felt like she was basically trying to give me reasons to want to quit!

Alex had his hosital follow up today and he has now been diagnosed officially with Colic :( Hate hearing him cry out in pain, spend most of my time hes hurting in tears. Tina, you have my empathy/respect for what you went through with Aden. I know Alex doesnt have it bad in the scheme of things, and that Aden really suffered. Strong lady!

Hope you are all well? x


----------



## Faythe

What a load of tosh. Breast size doesn't mean that at all. I had a massive over supply and I am not small boobed.

Definately call LLL and they can advise :)

J had colic. Wearing him made all the difference as did cutting out dairy from my diet

xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Im cutting it out too :) Though not sure how much of an impact it will have...i dont normally manage to get more than one feeds worth of BM out for Alex in one day :cry:

We might not have the sling but we are pretty much baby wearing anyway as he refuses to lay/go down so spends most of his time on our chest which seems to be the one place he feels comfy.

Colic is so evil..how did you cope with the stress and lack of sleep? x


----------



## Faythe

Try fenugreek. How often are you pumping?

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Ill check that out chick :)

Ive been going every 2 to 3 hours. Though today I noticed that I am getting less than I normally would. Wondering if the battle of the pumping might be over sooner rather than later. Matt thinks ive stressed myself too much and its impacted milk supply. Maybe hes right. Stress levels been high with Alex being so unhappy

x


----------



## Faythe

Try to stay relaxed. Have you tried looking at Alex when you express and think happy thoughts? Fungreek will help. Google lactation cookies and try make some if you can.

What pump are you using?

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Im using an Avent electric :) The hand version was great so thought id stick with what worked! Tried a mothercare one inbetween and it was absolutely shocking!

Hmm..you know..I havent been doing that :dohh: Ive been sitting in the kitchen pumping. Perhaps I should be doing it next to Alex and tapping into those hormones! Im such a noob when it comes to all this stuff.

Im just so glad that my milk hasnt dried up...Im surprised to tell you the truth considering how arse upwards Ive been getting things!!

How is everyone getting on?

Happy mothers day Tina! x


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> Im using an Avent electric :) The hand version was great so thought id stick with what worked! Tried a mothercare one inbetween and it was absolutely shocking!
> 
> Hmm..you know..I havent been doing that :dohh: Ive been sitting in the kitchen pumping. Perhaps I should be doing it next to Alex and tapping into those hormones! Im such a noob when it comes to all this stuff.
> 
> Im just so glad that my milk hasnt dried up...Im surprised to tell you the truth considering how arse upwards Ive been getting things!!
> 
> How is everyone getting on?
> 
> Happy mothers day Tina! x

It's hard work sarah! Not to mention your hormones going crazy and sleep deprivation! Don't be hard on yourself! :hugs:

Poor little Bjorn has terrible constipation. The poor little lad is in so much pain! Apparently it's very rare for breast fed babies to be constipated?! 
My gp recommended giving him water but I have read so many things saying not to give babies water!? Let me know what you girls think. Xx


----------



## Faythe

He doesn't need water, so I wouldn't. Not sure what to suggest. I think maybe if you drank some fennel tea, it'd get into your milk so passing onto Bjorn which should help.

Sarah, make sure you're pumping through the night too. But believe me, what you pump is NOT a true reflection of your supply as a pump is not as effective as a baby at emptying a breast. I would suggest though, that you see a LC or a BF peer supporter because full time pumping IS hard work. It made me miserable and I missed out on 11 weeks of good time with J because it was feed him, pump,and then repeat.

Definately worth getting him on the breast full time, if that;s what you want

xx


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls!! How are you all?? Feel like years since I was on here! Even though really it has not been too long. 
How's all the mummy's and babies? 
How did the bf go sarah? Hope your well? 
How's little Jacob and Kash? X
Bjorn is good weighs 12.8 now, bf still going well, I'm exhausted as he is still waking every 2 hours for feeds. He is a little fatty! He will be 6 weeks old on Sunday! 
Will post some pics! Would love to see some pics from you girls! Xx


----------



## rooster100

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/AA619EC0-4FF2-457E-A43D-333E86176C01-1933-000002508B56A018.jpg

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/78623CD5-74A9-48C4-94C8-7F354E55F35A-1933-0000024FC752678A.jpg

Bjorn 6 weeks old <3


----------



## Faythe

What a cutie! <3


----------



## sarahuk

Awww hes gorgeous!! Looks and sounds like he is one happy little boy!

Sorry I have been a bit awol. Things over here have been rather stressy. We were orginally told that Alex had colic but after some deteriorations and hospital admissions its been found that he has reflux and CMPA (hes allergic to milk). So we have to medicate him for the reflux and hes on prescription milk for the allergy. He is in a lot of pain and distress atm until all the cows protein from the milk is out of his system, and ive had to stop breast feeding since i am not dairy free for the next 3-4wks which hasnt helped.

I love being a mummy though, best job in the world :) I just hope that alex gets better soon so he can enjoy life.

xx
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 0









378156_10200425688818413_1437123286_n.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 1









431171_10200418072108000_1785154896_n.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 0









970353_10200418077468134_2093162536_n.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Faythe

Glad they found the cause honey. Atleast, in a way, it's free lol. If you did stop bf'ing then formula is SO expensive. 

xx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Im using an Avent electric :) The hand version was great so thought id stick with what worked! Tried a mothercare one inbetween and it was absolutely shocking!
> 
> Hmm..you know..I havent been doing that :dohh: Ive been sitting in the kitchen pumping. Perhaps I should be doing it next to Alex and tapping into those hormones! Im such a noob when it comes to all this stuff.
> 
> Im just so glad that my milk hasnt dried up...Im surprised to tell you the truth considering how arse upwards Ive been getting things!!
> 
> How is everyone getting on?
> 
> Happy mothers day Tina! x

so sorry you are dealing with colic! every baby will respond to different things but here are some things that worked for aden. always sleeping upright, we put him in swing on fastest setting and thats the only way he could sleep. worked like a charm though, you'd put him in there and he was out! we switched to enfamil AR formula and that helped him immensely with his feeding issues. he took 45 min to feed 2 oz and i think it was tummy pain preventing him to eat. he would also projectile vomit. the AR formula fixed all that. 
the biggest thing that helped is TIME. i know its hard and at times its very frustrating. when you feel that way, its necessary to put baby in crib and swing for 10-20 minutes and walk away and take a break. DO NOT feel bad for doing that. a colicky baby is much differnent from a content baby. you NEED the breaks with a colicky baby. seriously, aden cried 14 hours a day in the beginning, it was horrible. the only way to get through was to take breaks. but it does get better. trial and error and with time whatever is bothering him will get better. good luck!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Im using an Avent electric :) The hand version was great so thought id stick with what worked! Tried a mothercare one inbetween and it was absolutely shocking!
> 
> Hmm..you know..I havent been doing that :dohh: Ive been sitting in the kitchen pumping. Perhaps I should be doing it next to Alex and tapping into those hormones! Im such a noob when it comes to all this stuff.
> 
> Im just so glad that my milk hasnt dried up...Im surprised to tell you the truth considering how arse upwards Ive been getting things!!
> 
> How is everyone getting on?
> 
> Happy mothers day Tina! x
> 
> It's hard work sarah! Not to mention your hormones going crazy and sleep deprivation! Don't be hard on yourself! :hugs:
> 
> Poor little Bjorn has terrible constipation. The poor little lad is in so much pain! Apparently it's very rare for breast fed babies to be constipated?!
> My gp recommended giving him water but I have read so many things saying not to give babies water!? Let me know what you girls think. XxClick to expand...

aden had this everyday from his formula. dr told us to put karo syrup in his bottle. worked like a charm. start with a teaspoon and increase if needed. we did 1 tablespoon a day in aden's bottles, but that was just because the formula constipated him. a teaspoon may work for you


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/AA619EC0-4FF2-457E-A43D-333E86176C01-1933-000002508B56A018.jpg
> 
> https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/78623CD5-74A9-48C4-94C8-7F354E55F35A-1933-0000024FC752678A.jpg
> 
> Bjorn 6 weeks old <3

so adorable!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Awww hes gorgeous!! Looks and sounds like he is one happy little boy!
> 
> Sorry I have been a bit awol. Things over here have been rather stressy. We were orginally told that Alex had colic but after some deteriorations and hospital admissions its been found that he has reflux and CMPA (hes allergic to milk). So we have to medicate him for the reflux and hes on prescription milk for the allergy. He is in a lot of pain and distress atm until all the cows protein from the milk is out of his system, and ive had to stop breast feeding since i am not dairy free for the next 3-4wks which hasnt helped.
> 
> I love being a mummy though, best job in the world :) I just hope that alex gets better soon so he can enjoy life.
> 
> xx

reflux is colic. milk allergies are extremely rare but worth a shot to see if it helps. my guess is you don't need the meds, unless he is spitting up so much that he is losing weight. colic is just something they need to outgrow. we also tried all of that stuff, dr's told us it was reflux, milk allergy. well, none of that worked, time was the cure :)


----------



## Faythe

I think it is important to medicate a baby who is suffering with reflux, regardless of weight loss or not! It's not very comfortable for them having acid come up.


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Im using an Avent electric :) The hand version was great so thought id stick with what worked! Tried a mothercare one inbetween and it was absolutely shocking!
> 
> Hmm..you know..I havent been doing that :dohh: Ive been sitting in the kitchen pumping. Perhaps I should be doing it next to Alex and tapping into those hormones! Im such a noob when it comes to all this stuff.
> 
> Im just so glad that my milk hasnt dried up...Im surprised to tell you the truth considering how arse upwards Ive been getting things!!
> 
> How is everyone getting on?
> 
> Happy mothers day Tina! x
> 
> It's hard work sarah! Not to mention your hormones going crazy and sleep deprivation! Don't be hard on yourself! :hugs:
> 
> Poor little Bjorn has terrible constipation. The poor little lad is in so much pain! Apparently it's very rare for breast fed babies to be constipated?!
> My gp recommended giving him water but I have read so many things saying not to give babies water!? Let me know what you girls think. XxClick to expand...
> 
> aden had this everyday from his formula. dr told us to put karo syrup in his bottle. worked like a charm. start with a teaspoon and increase if needed. we did 1 tablespoon a day in aden's bottles, but that was just because the formula constipated him. a teaspoon may work for youClick to expand...

I totally missed this about the water! Hospital paed told me it was fine to have water as long as it was boiled and cooled, and this was when Alex was 7 days. It worked for his poo for sure, gets him going when its not! x


----------



## sarahuk

Oh he defo has reflux and the milk issues. He has an allergic response and has done since the start, we just didnt know at the time! He even wheezes when he has his milk, its not much fun. 

We were told once we had the diagnosis of GERD (the reflux) that we had to medicate him as it was causing a lot of his pain issues. To be fair, he does seem happier on the meds than off them. But the hope is that the allergy milk will also help with the reflux issues too as one often comes with the other, so that over time we can reduce the reflux meds. Alex was just off one of his meds since yesterday morning due to misinformation from the hospital and he was not well. Suffice to say after our phone call hes been put back on!

We have been lucky that Alex has been putting on weight, though its because he has been comfort eating so regularly to try and kill the pains

xx


----------



## rooster100

Sarah, Alex is beautiful! What a lovely baby! I'm so sorry to hear he is unwell! What a nightmare! Glad it's getting sorted.
Hi to all of you! Miss our chats! 
Bjorn poops every 3-4 days and the midwife says it might just be his pattern. When he poops its a mega explosion! Xx


----------



## Faythe

Breastfed babies tend to poo less frequently than ff :)

BM is perfectly tailed to babies so there's less waste. Jacob went every 3 days right up until 11 weeks before we switched to formula

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Ahh the good old poo explosions...gotta love em!!


----------



## moter98

Faythe said:


> I think it is important to medicate a baby who is suffering with reflux, regardless of weight loss or not! It's not very comfortable for them having acid come up.

Both mine had it and I did medicate for about a week each. It did nothing at all for them. They outgrew it thankfully. You are right it is important to medicate and do whatever works for your baby!


----------



## moter98

Sarah, hope your LO feels better.


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks Tina :) He defo seems a bit better atm. Change in his meds and we have him off the allergy milk. I had a feeling it was the wrong diagnosis so am glad hes atleast enjoying eating again!

Hows my ladies and boys doing today? x


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! 
Glad little Alex is doing better! He is very cute! 
Hope Jacob and kash are good too! 
Bjorn is a pretty good boy! He is still up every 2 hrs during the night to feed which is very hard! He is really big now and is smiling! 
Would love to see more pics of all yr little babies! 
Xx
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/433004EB-3225-433C-83D2-57B4A57557D3-187-0000001339907062.jpg


----------



## sarahuk

What a gorgeous smile!! How much does he weight now? :) Any talk of having any more in the future?
 



Attached Files:







977364_10200435481183216_388112328_o.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 0









431171_10200418072108000_1785154896_n.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## rooster100

Alex is sooo cute too! We have discussed having another one! It was such an amazing experience. When he is good and looking cute I love the thought of having one, when he is crying at 3am I think I couldn't do it again! So we will wait and see....what about you? X


----------



## sarahuk

I know the feeling chick!!

We have talked about it an have decided that we are definitely wanting another. Im nervous about using the pill or any hormonal birth control if I want another, and quite like the idea of letting nature take its course with the next one (if there is a next one!) so am going to NTNP from here on out :)

x


----------



## sarahuk

Hows it going ladies?

We finally had a diagnosis here after 6wks of problems. Alex doesnt just have the severe reflux, but he defo has the milk allergy and apparently also has intestinal issues. His dad has back to front intestines and seems alex has it too which has been causing his abdominal pains and vomitting. 

x


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> Hows it going ladies?
> 
> We finally had a diagnosis here after 6wks of problems. Alex doesnt just have the severe reflux, but he defo has the milk allergy and apparently also has intestinal issues. His dad has back to front intestines and seems alex has it too which has been causing his abdominal pains and vomitting.
> 
> x

Poor little Alex! :cry: Im glad you have a diagnosis but what can you do about it and is he any better? 
Bjorn Is good still having lots of tears every evening. Waking 3 times a night for feeding.... He is super cute and smiles and giggles a lot! He is 10 weeks tomorrow! Xx
How is everyone else?


----------



## sarahuk

Can you believe our babies are hitting/soon to hit double figures in AGE?! Feels like just yesterday we were counting those in our pregnancies :D

Poor little bjorn with his crying :( Its not easy is it when they are upset.

We went on holiday and ended up having to rush back for an emergency scan after a call from the consultant. Good news is he DOESNT have the malrotation which is a weight off. We are just trying to battle through the reflux problems and the milk issues. He is on a special milk that is god awful and is so thin it spends more time coming back up than being digested. No way around it though.

Waiting also on the specialist appointment with the gastro team about the reflux. Hes on a battery of meds and still not under control :(

xx


----------



## rooster100

Sarah I'm so sorry! Sounds like your having such a tough time! Poor little Alex! Your a great mummy for dealing with all that! 
I won't moan when Bjorn cries now! It seems like nothing to be moaning about anymore.
10 weeks old today xx


----------



## sarahuk

Dont be silly chick! Its all stress!!

Happy 10wks little man!! Cant believe mine is 9wks today too :D Our little men are growing so fast!

Is he any more settled?

Alex is a little more settled today. Hes started on a new version of one his meds which seems to be helping. We were having to break up a tablet and disolve it to give it to him because they dont like prescribing the liquid version as it can cost hundreds of quids apparently. Our doc took pity and has allowed us to switch to it at a cost of £289 a bottle!!! MENTAL! Even more so that it has to be chucked away every 28 days and a new one made for him. Easier to keep it down tho bless him.

Also think he is now getting along much better with his allergy milk..much less throwing up and seems a bit more settled in himself. We just had 4 very long and painful days with wind on it, but that seems to have passed too.

Alex also celebrated hitting his 2 months by holding his rattle for himself for the first time and smacking himself in the face with it..proper proud moment!!

Tina/fay..how you two getting on? x


----------



## justhoping

im ttc , for three yrs and im 41, im so afraid that time ran out or is running out :(


----------



## moter98

Baby Kash is doing great! He's growing so fast...15 lbs already! Such a good baby I forget he's there sometimes and have to think, ok, which baby thingy did I set him in. Very welcome change from #1. (Though I love #1 just as dearly) Aden is growing and maturing so well and behaving so well. Things have really settled here and get this......DH just said today that he wouldn't mind a third! So, if he still feels the same next year, I would like to try for another. 
Sarah, hope you are getting on better now, baby should be getting close to 12 weeks now? Once you get to that 3 month mark these reflux/colic problems may settle a bit as babies tummy matures a bit. Could be till 6 months before it completely goes as I think 6 months is when the "valve" between the stomach and esophagus closes. Keep on with what dr's tell you to do and I bet he feels better and better as time goes on. 
Rooster, how's baby doing?
Faythe, how's yours? Getting close to toddlerhood now right?


----------



## sarahuk

Aww Tina thats fab news! So glad that they are going so well...we need a new piccie!

Oh wow how exciting about a third! How do you feel about it? :D I hope you go for another!

Thanks so much for the info hun! Yep, Alex is 11wks on Wednesday :) His reflux is already starting to settle thank god but think thats down to the meds. We have managed to reduce one of them though which is fab! It seems that his reflux was being made worse by his milk allergy so now hes on allergy milk I think thats really helped get the reflux under control.

We need more updates ladies! x


----------



## rooster100

So glad to hear he is getting better Sarah! 
More pics please girls! 
Think Bjorn is about 15lbs now! Big baby! 12 weeks old yesterday! Still EBF! 
He slept from 11pm-6am last night! Xx

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/E7F72391-CE25-4F5D-8BC0-365B88421D4C-1671-000002EB73325E7C.jpg

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/00C69FD4-5395-40A5-8C17-1C74E7CE71D3-1671-000002EB6D11A280.jpg


----------



## sarahuk

Oh my goodness he could not be any cuter! Mom is doing an amazing job!!

Will you have any more?

We are now ntnp over here :)

Heres some piccies of Alex! The young girl is my 15year old niece who worships him :)

xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130618_111236.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 1









1001504_10152974657515694_962759327_n.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 1









1005294_10152974219300694_1322799258_n.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 1









1017048_10152931140470694_1706619215_n.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 1









1044035_10152931140815694_2009371645_n.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## rooster100

Sarah he is adorable!! Love him! Wish he could meet Bjorn <3 
Yes we are the same NTNP, not really having sex anyway as we are both always so tired!!
Would love to have another, maybe not just yet! But after the amount of time it took last time will just think we are blessed if it happens again! 
This is the month I conceived Bjorn last year! Xx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Aww Tina thats fab news! So glad that they are going so well...we need a new piccie!
> 
> Oh wow how exciting about a third! How do you feel about it? :D I hope you go for another!
> 
> Thanks so much for the info hun! Yep, Alex is 11wks on Wednesday :) His reflux is already starting to settle thank god but think thats down to the meds. We have managed to reduce one of them though which is fab! It seems that his reflux was being made worse by his milk allergy so now hes on allergy milk I think thats really helped get the reflux under control.
> 
> We need more updates ladies! x

Ok, here's the latest pic. He's growing so fast! I would love another...just not quite yet. Maybe in another year. Though I am not taking the pill anymore and just doing NFP. It's so weird to be charting, only for the opposite reason now. 

Oh good, glad meds and formula are helping him. It will only get easier from here!! And your next one may not have any problems. I think it's much easier to have the "tougher" baby first and the easy baby next as then you have more time to help baby feel better.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1835.jpg
File size: 62.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> So glad to hear he is getting better Sarah!
> More pics please girls!
> Think Bjorn is about 15lbs now! Big baby! 12 weeks old yesterday! Still EBF!
> He slept from 11pm-6am last night! Xx
> 
> https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/E7F72391-CE25-4F5D-8BC0-365B88421D4C-1671-000002EB73325E7C.jpg
> 
> https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/00C69FD4-5395-40A5-8C17-1C74E7CE71D3-1671-000002EB6D11A280.jpg

Adorable!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Oh my goodness he could not be any cuter! Mom is doing an amazing job!!
> 
> Will you have any more?
> 
> We are now ntnp over here :)
> 
> Heres some piccies of Alex! The young girl is my 15year old niece who worships him :)
> 
> xx

eeeeeeeee! another LO could be coming soon :)
so so cute he is.


----------



## moter98

Oh, rooster you are NTNP too? We could have two new babies soon!


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Sarah he is adorable!! Love him! Wish he could meet Bjorn <3
> Yes we are the same NTNP, not really having sex anyway as we are both always so tired!!
> Would love to have another, maybe not just yet! But after the amount of time it took last time will just think we are blessed if it happens again!
> This is the month I conceived Bjorn last year! Xx

Yeah they could be great pals! Cause mischief when they are older :D

I hear you on the tired issue lol. I told Matt to start watching porn cos I seriously cant be bothered half the time lol. Its weird to think back this time last year..sex occupied most of my thoughts and now I hope that I can get to bed without having to have it lol..im so romantic! 

Cant believe it was a whole year ago hun!! x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Aww Tina thats fab news! So glad that they are going so well...we need a new piccie!
> 
> Oh wow how exciting about a third! How do you feel about it? :D I hope you go for another!
> 
> Thanks so much for the info hun! Yep, Alex is 11wks on Wednesday :) His reflux is already starting to settle thank god but think thats down to the meds. We have managed to reduce one of them though which is fab! It seems that his reflux was being made worse by his milk allergy so now hes on allergy milk I think thats really helped get the reflux under control.
> 
> We need more updates ladies! x
> 
> Ok, here's the latest pic. He's growing so fast! I would love another...just not quite yet. Maybe in another year. Though I am not taking the pill anymore and just doing NFP. It's so weird to be charting, only for the opposite reason now.
> 
> Oh good, glad meds and formula are helping him. It will only get easier from here!! And your next one may not have any problems. I think it's much easier to have the "tougher" baby first and the easy baby next as then you have more time to help baby feel better.Click to expand...

Oh my goodness he is soooo cute!! What handsome little men we ladies have! Still have to smile that we didnt produce one single girl among us :haha: Its crazy to think hes heading towards 5 months old. When/have you started with the weaning?

I hear you on the charting thing. I started again too...even bought opks to find my window so we can make the choice whether to dodge it or not...weird place to be in after all we girls have been through to get to where we are now!

I think you are so right about the tougher baby first. I was just saying this to Matt the other day about how our next isnt guarenteed to have these issues and how it would probably feel like a breeze after being thrown in the deep end! He really is so much different now that his issues are under control. We met his Paed for his gastro issues today at the hospital and the consultant is amazing. He is so happy with the progress Alex is making so we dont have to have any more procedures done! yay!

God its so hot here. I constantly worry about Alex overheating...is it winter yet!? xx


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness he could not be any cuter! Mom is doing an amazing job!!
> 
> Will you have any more?
> 
> We are now ntnp over here :)
> 
> Heres some piccies of Alex! The young girl is my 15year old niece who worships him :)
> 
> xx
> 
> eeeeeeeee! another LO could be coming soon :)
> so so cute he is.Click to expand...

Thank you hun! :hugs:

Another would be great :D Though its Matt that is more hell bent on getting me pregnant at the moment. Im thinking I need more time, what with the start we had with Alex etc! x


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Oh, rooster you are NTNP too? We could have two new babies soon!

Could be 3....perhaps you will have a happy surprise!


----------



## rooster100

Hopefully I Won't be pregnant again too soon!
I know the heat is unreal! Bjorn is sleeping in a nappy only at night and I didn't even get him dressed today! Kept him indoors most of the time! I am getting a tan for the first time in years! X


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Aww Tina thats fab news! So glad that they are going so well...we need a new piccie!
> 
> Oh wow how exciting about a third! How do you feel about it? :D I hope you go for another!
> 
> Thanks so much for the info hun! Yep, Alex is 11wks on Wednesday :) His reflux is already starting to settle thank god but think thats down to the meds. We have managed to reduce one of them though which is fab! It seems that his reflux was being made worse by his milk allergy so now hes on allergy milk I think thats really helped get the reflux under control.
> 
> We need more updates ladies! x
> 
> Ok, here's the latest pic. He's growing so fast! I would love another...just not quite yet. Maybe in another year. Though I am not taking the pill anymore and just doing NFP. It's so weird to be charting, only for the opposite reason now.
> 
> Oh good, glad meds and formula are helping him. It will only get easier from here!! And your next one may not have any problems. I think it's much easier to have the "tougher" baby first and the easy baby next as then you have more time to help baby feel better.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness he is soooo cute!! What handsome little men we ladies have! Still have to smile that we didnt produce one single girl among us :haha: Its crazy to think hes heading towards 5 months old. When/have you started with the weaning?
> 
> I hear you on the charting thing. I started again too...even bought opks to find my window so we can make the choice whether to dodge it or not...weird place to be in after all we girls have been through to get to where we are now!
> 
> I think you are so right about the tougher baby first. I was just saying this to Matt the other day about how our next isnt guarenteed to have these issues and how it would probably feel like a breeze after being thrown in the deep end! He really is so much different now that his issues are under control. We met his Paed for his gastro issues today at the hospital and the consultant is amazing. He is so happy with the progress Alex is making so we dont have to have any more procedures done! yay!
> 
> God its so hot here. I constantly worry about Alex overheating...is it winter yet!? xxClick to expand...

haha, i know! i was so sure you would have a girl too, with how sick you were. i'm formula feeding so no weaning. i tried his first solid a couple weeks ago but he's not ready yet. i'll try again in another couple weeks. 

i'm using my leftover opk's! still haven't ov'd yet, but i think i messed my cycle all up going off the pill so quickly. but that's ok too considering we are trying NOT to get pregnant right now. still is weird to me, i keep thinking, so there's not fun testing for a bfp at the end of this cycle. 

yep, it happens to 1 in 4 babies, so your odds are in your favor. we figure we can have 2 more and then we take our chances with a 5th being colicky bwahahahaha.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness he could not be any cuter! Mom is doing an amazing job!!
> 
> Will you have any more?
> 
> We are now ntnp over here :)
> 
> Heres some piccies of Alex! The young girl is my 15year old niece who worships him :)
> 
> xx
> 
> eeeeeeeee! another LO could be coming soon :)
> so so cute he is.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun! :hugs:
> 
> Another would be great :D Though its Matt that is more hell bent on getting me pregnant at the moment. Im thinking I need more time, what with the start we had with Alex etc! xClick to expand...

i hear ya! and your body could use some time to recover as well. they say minimum 6 months, 18 months between pregnancies is ideal to get your maternal stores back up. i don't think we will wait 18 months between though. dh said to me, if we are gonna do it, let's do it now and i'm like, ahhhhhh, i still haven't fully recovered yet or lost the baby weight! i'm thinking when kash is a year old i'd like to start trying again. i've been taking extra vitamins to help get my stores back up till then


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, rooster you are NTNP too? We could have two new babies soon!
> 
> Could be 3....perhaps you will have a happy surprise!Click to expand...

lol! yeah, if it did happen, it would just be a bit earlier than we were planning on


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hopefully I Won't be pregnant again too soon!
> I know the heat is unreal! Bjorn is sleeping in a nappy only at night and I didn't even get him dressed today! Kept him indoors most of the time! I am getting a tan for the first time in years! X

so you all don't have a/c? every home here is standard to have a/c. we keep ours set at 78.


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully I Won't be pregnant again too soon!
> I know the heat is unreal! Bjorn is sleeping in a nappy only at night and I didn't even get him dressed today! Kept him indoors most of the time! I am getting a tan for the first time in years! X
> 
> so you all don't have a/c? every home here is standard to have a/c. we keep ours set at 78.Click to expand...

No we don't have ac as we only get a hot summer about every 7 years! The last hot summer was 2006! 
I'm not sure if I'm ovulating but got my period back about 6 weeks pp which I heard is unusual for ebf mums? X


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully I Won't be pregnant again too soon!
> I know the heat is unreal! Bjorn is sleeping in a nappy only at night and I didn't even get him dressed today! Kept him indoors most of the time! I am getting a tan for the first time in years! X
> 
> so you all don't have a/c? every home here is standard to have a/c. we keep ours set at 78.Click to expand...
> 
> No we don't have ac as we only get a hot summer about every 7 years! The last hot summer was 2006!
> I'm not sure if I'm ovulating but got my period back about 6 weeks pp which I heard is unusual for ebf mums? XClick to expand...

oh i see! we get hot and cold here. 
yeah then you prob are. not sure about ebf moms. i formula feed. mine came back about 10 weeks pp, then went on the pill for 2 months went off, and just now am ov, according to opk's. feels like i'm wasting it now that i'm not trying to get pregnant lol


----------



## sarahuk

I feel the same too! FEels so weird to hope for only 1 line!!

x


----------



## rooster100

Yes it does feel very strange not wanting a BFP! Hard to get yr head around it!
Just had Bjorns 3 month check. Everything was good but they said to do a bit more tummy time which I knew as I hardly ever do it as he hates it! 
He weighs 16lbs!! What a piggy! Xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Yes it does feel very strange not wanting a BFP! Hard to get yr head around it!
> Just had Bjorns 3 month check. Everything was good but they said to do a bit more tummy time which I knew as I hardly ever do it as he hates it!
> He weighs 16lbs!! What a piggy! Xx

aden hated tummy time too. it's hard to do it when they wail the whole time. kash loves it though! he's always just a grinnin away at me. he holds his head up forever, so long i think it must start to hurt! he can roll back to front and front to back and now sits in his exersaucer and started solids. he's growing so fast. 
the dr wants you to do it cause it strengthens their back, neck muscles etc, but i think they will get all of that in time too. aden sure did and i never did tummy time, well, he can sit up and walk now lol. couldn't have affected him too much :winkwink:


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! How is everyone? We are good here. Only really getting woken up 1-2 times a night! Bjorn has suddenly decided he likes tummytime now and is getting better and better at it! 
More photos girls! X
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/null.jpg


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Yes it does feel very strange not wanting a BFP! Hard to get yr head around it!
> Just had Bjorns 3 month check. Everything was good but they said to do a bit more tummy time which I knew as I hardly ever do it as he hates it!
> He weighs 16lbs!! What a piggy! Xx
> 
> aden hated tummy time too. it's hard to do it when they wail the whole time. kash loves it though! he's always just a grinnin away at me. he holds his head up forever, so long i think it must start to hurt! he can roll back to front and front to back and now sits in his exersaucer and started solids. he's growing so fast.
> the dr wants you to do it cause it strengthens their back, neck muscles etc, but i think they will get all of that in time too. aden sure did and i never did tummy time, well, he can sit up and walk now lol. couldn't have affected him too much :winkwink:Click to expand...

alex wont do it either he screams. I had heard that its common with reflux babies tho to hate it..but we arent worrying about it :)


----------



## sarahuk

oh my goodness hes GORGEOUS! Look at those beautiful eyes :D Hes so adorable hun..you must be so so proud :D
xx


----------



## sarahuk

Here are some new pictures of Alex..cant believe hes 13wks old! We still have some struggles with the reflux and milk allergy but hes such a happy little boy despite all that. He sits up now and seems to have a big love of carebears and peppa pig lol. Hes obsessed whenever he sees a TV atm...need to change that!
 



Attached Files:







67783_10153030267605694_2102763497_n.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1









736717_10152995534865694_1706281732_o.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 1









944293_10153030274790694_1183613505_n.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1









1011343_10153030272625694_908020335_n.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1









1016326_10153030278435694_624433038_n.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sarahuk

and another :)
 



Attached Files:







1070065_10153030281150694_2134716975_n.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> and another :)

Oh my god he is so so cute!! I love them at this age when they Are more active and smiling! X


----------



## justhoping

he is sucha cutie patootie :)


----------



## sarahuk

Definitely a wonderful age :) Cant believe how fast time is flying by tho x


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls! How is everyone? We are good here. Only really getting woken up 1-2 times a night! Bjorn has suddenly decided he likes tummytime now and is getting better and better at it!
> More photos girls! X
> https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/null.jpg

oh my goodness, what a CUTIE pie!!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Yes it does feel very strange not wanting a BFP! Hard to get yr head around it!
> Just had Bjorns 3 month check. Everything was good but they said to do a bit more tummy time which I knew as I hardly ever do it as he hates it!
> He weighs 16lbs!! What a piggy! Xx
> 
> aden hated tummy time too. it's hard to do it when they wail the whole time. kash loves it though! he's always just a grinnin away at me. he holds his head up forever, so long i think it must start to hurt! he can roll back to front and front to back and now sits in his exersaucer and started solids. he's growing so fast.
> the dr wants you to do it cause it strengthens their back, neck muscles etc, but i think they will get all of that in time too. aden sure did and i never did tummy time, well, he can sit up and walk now lol. couldn't have affected him too much :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> alex wont do it either he screams. I had heard that its common with reflux babies tho to hate it..but we arent worrying about it :)Click to expand...

good. not worth worrying about, just enjoy baby while you can, he will grow so fast.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Here are some new pictures of Alex..cant believe hes 13wks old! We still have some struggles with the reflux and milk allergy but hes such a happy little boy despite all that. He sits up now and seems to have a big love of carebears and peppa pig lol. Hes obsessed whenever he sees a TV atm...need to change that!

oh so adorable....look at those cheeks, i want to pinch them hahaha
kash is obsessed with tv too! such a surprise/fun seeing the differences between my 2 boys at all the stages.


----------



## moter98

kash is doing great, the perfect baby, couldn't have asked for a better one. i think aden conditioned me for all babies after him to be a breeze lol! kash is great, aden has been evaluated my the state's program and will be getting some special education for his speech when he starts preschool soon. he has a developmental delay, and we are hoping he will catch up by kindergarten. he does not speak like a 3 year old normally does, so we have that to work on with him.


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> kash is doing great, the perfect baby, couldn't have asked for a better one. i think aden conditioned me for all babies after him to be a breeze lol! kash is great, aden has been evaluated my the state's program and will be getting some special education for his speech when he starts preschool soon. he has a developmental delay, and we are hoping he will catch up by kindergarten. he does not speak like a 3 year old normally does, so we have that to work on with him.

Moter sounds like you have the perfect baby there! Glad he is being a good boy! 
Sorry to hear about Aden. I'm sure with the correct special education his speech will improve, I didn't realise he was suffering with that. How are you feeling about it? X


----------



## rooster100

Bjorn is being quite good, still has good and bad days but overall very smiley! He only normally wakes once in the night now and has the cutest laugh you have ever heard! (Well maybe you girls have heard cute laughs too ;) ) 
Afm af hit today, it's still strange getting it and not being disappointed if you know what I mean! Also only have 4lbs left to lose to get back to my pre pregnancy weight :) xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> kash is doing great, the perfect baby, couldn't have asked for a better one. i think aden conditioned me for all babies after him to be a breeze lol! kash is great, aden has been evaluated my the state's program and will be getting some special education for his speech when he starts preschool soon. he has a developmental delay, and we are hoping he will catch up by kindergarten. he does not speak like a 3 year old normally does, so we have that to work on with him.
> 
> Moter sounds like you have the perfect baby there! Glad he is being a good boy!
> Sorry to hear about Aden. I'm sure with the correct special education his speech will improve, I didn't realise he was suffering with that. How are you feeling about it? XClick to expand...

yes, he is a good baby. :flower:
aden has always been behind in speech. everyone (including the pediatricians) kept saying to wait, he will catch up, boys are slower than girls etc. but i've known for awhile he wasn't developing as he should in the speech area. i tried to get help from the state last year but they said to wait and see if he catches up. finally, i was able to get him evaluated and the good news is he is getting help early, a lot of kids don't get help till kindergarten, so he has 3years yet of therapy to help him get caught up before he reaches kindergarten. he has a severe expressive language delay, an articulation disorder, and an adaptive delay (often comes along with speech delay) he is normal in cognitive, social, behavioral, and receptive language....though he is actually diagnosed as severe receptive delay as well because he would not do the exercises from the test. but he displayed he understands while the tester was here. i work with him a lot everyday, and feel blessed to get to stay home with him to give him the extra help he needs. the therapist seemed to think he will do well with therapy and make big improvements. we have a plan for him for this year and i will be very happy if he reaches all of the goals that have been set for him. if he does, he would still not be caught up per say, but he would be making huge progress as far as from where he is starting, which would make is a possibility for him to catch up in future. so this year is gonna be a big year for him!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Bjorn is being quite good, still has good and bad days but overall very smiley! He only normally wakes once in the night now and has the cutest laugh you have ever heard! (Well maybe you girls have heard cute laughs too ;) )
> Afm af hit today, it's still strange getting it and not being disappointed if you know what I mean! Also only have 4lbs left to lose to get back to my pre pregnancy weight :) xx

oh don't you love the baby giggles? it is possibly the best sound in the world. glad Bjorn is doing so well. he sounds like a good baby too. 
yes, the whole af thing is strange now. always feels like i should be upset it came now, ha!
good job on losing the pregnancy weight!! i've reached my prepregnacy weight but my belly is still just a bit bigger than before, but my thighs are smaller. (i measure) go figure. been working hard at it here, i workout 6 days a week, lift weights, eat at a deficit, eat high protein, eat clean. i have probably 4 more months of that, and then i plan to bulk (put on muscle).....unless of course we decide to have another baby :winkwink:


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Bjorn is being quite good, still has good and bad days but overall very smiley! He only normally wakes once in the night now and has the cutest laugh you have ever heard! (Well maybe you girls have heard cute laughs too ;) )
> Afm af hit today, it's still strange getting it and not being disappointed if you know what I mean! Also only have 4lbs left to lose to get back to my pre pregnancy weight :) xx
> 
> oh don't you love the baby giggles? it is possibly the best sound in the world. glad Bjorn is doing so well. he sounds like a good baby too.
> yes, the whole af thing is strange now. always feels like i should be upset it came now, ha!
> good job on losing the pregnancy weight!! i've reached my prepregnacy weight but my belly is still just a bit bigger than before, but my thighs are smaller. (i measure) go figure. been working hard at it here, i workout 6 days a week, lift weights, eat at a deficit, eat high protein, eat clean. i have probably 4 more months of that, and then i plan to bulk (put on muscle).....unless of course we decide to have another baby :winkwink:Click to expand...

Sounds like you are doing everything right a fit and healthy mummy!
Wouldn't it be great in time if we all were pregnant together again?! 
I have no idea if it would take as long as it did last time but I'm going to try not to even think about it! 
You seem to have caught Adens problem early enough and got the best possible help for him and I'm sure he will achieve all his goals with a wonderful supportive mother like yourself x


----------



## sarahuk

I agree with rooster...aden is going to do fab because he as a wondereful mummy! Im sure he will not only meet the goals but surpass then. Perhaps Kash will be good for this too!

So good to hear how wondereful kash is! I think when you have a difficult first baby the next must be like a breeze! Atleast i am hoping!

Talking of which, we are going for it this cycle. I think!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Bjorn is being quite good, still has good and bad days but overall very smiley! He only normally wakes once in the night now and has the cutest laugh you have ever heard! (Well maybe you girls have heard cute laughs too ;) )
> Afm af hit today, it's still strange getting it and not being disappointed if you know what I mean! Also only have 4lbs left to lose to get back to my pre pregnancy weight :) xx
> 
> oh don't you love the baby giggles? it is possibly the best sound in the world. glad Bjorn is doing so well. he sounds like a good baby too.
> yes, the whole af thing is strange now. always feels like i should be upset it came now, ha!
> good job on losing the pregnancy weight!! i've reached my prepregnacy weight but my belly is still just a bit bigger than before, but my thighs are smaller. (i measure) go figure. been working hard at it here, i workout 6 dayus a week, lift weights, eat at a deficit, eat high protein, eat clean. i have probably 4 more months of that, and then i plan to bulk (put on muscle).....unless of course we decide to have another baby :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you are doing everything right a fit and healthy mummy!
> Wouldn't it be great in time if we all were pregnant together again?!
> I have no idea if it would take as long as it did last time but I'm going to try not to even think about it!
> You seem to have caught Adens problem early enough and got the best possible help for him and I'm sure he will achieve all his goals with a wonderful supportive mother like yourself xClick to expand...

Thank you, I try hard with Aden, he learns everything differently so he always keeps it interesting for me.
It would be so wonderful to all be pregnant at the same time again! Would be nice to know if it would take so long again cause last time was so hard being ready and then no sticky bfp for ages....I just want to decide I'm ready for another and bam I'm pregnant. That would be so much easier


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> I agree with rooster...aden is going to do fab because he as a wondereful mummy! Im sure he will not only meet the goals but surpass then. Perhaps Kash will be good for this too!
> 
> So good to hear how wondereful kash is! I think when you have a difficult first baby the next must be like a breeze! Atleast i am hoping!
> 
> Talking of which, we are going for it this cycle. I think!

Oh thank you for that. We are hoping and praying Aden does meet those goals. 
Yes baby #2 is so easy I forget he's there sometimes! I have to think which baby contraption I set him in he can be so quiet. He's very happy just playing on his own, it's so nice and works out perfectly so I can still have lots if time to spend with aden


----------



## sarahuk

So glad to hear that hun! Did you worry at all when you were pregnant about whether you would have the same issues again? 

Alex has not been so well...total food aversion he screams the place down when we try and feed him (he hates the allergy milk so damn much) and gets so stressed he then throws up what we give him. So...today we introduced a little bit of baby cereal. WHAT a difference. He had his mouth open for the spoon whenever we went near him, was going mmmmmm all the time its in his mouth and hes smacking it around..and ate quite a lot then allowed us to give him 2oz of milk! No sickness and totally crashed out for a nap!

Realise early weaning is a controversial subject but...I always planned to milk only till 6 months but I realised that plan went out the window the second we had the reflux diagnosis! (talking of which..he hasnt refluxed at all all afternoon since his feed!) xxx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> So glad to hear that hun! Did you worry at all when you were pregnant about whether you would have the same issues again?
> 
> Alex has not been so well...total food aversion he screams the place down when we try and feed him (he hates the allergy milk so damn much) and gets so stressed he then throws up what we give him. So...today we introduced a little bit of baby cereal. WHAT a difference. He had his mouth open for the spoon whenever we went near him, was going mmmmmm all the time its in his mouth and hes smacking it around..and ate quite a lot then allowed us to give him 2oz of milk! No sickness and totally crashed out for a nap!
> 
> Realise early weaning is a controversial subject but...I always planned to milk only till 6 months but I realised that plan went out the window the second we had the reflux diagnosis! (talking of which..he hasnt refluxed at all all afternoon since his feed!) xxx

i did worry yes. as far as the clubfoot, we had met with the genetics team and were told our likelihood of another child with it was 3%, and aden's specialist told us it will not happen again to us. He was so confident and sure about it. we were prepared for it to happen again and really, it isn't something that would deter us from having another as it is correctable and no surgeries needed. as far as the speech issue, when i got pregnant, i wasn't even sure there was something wrong there, i just always had this feeling and then when kash was born, right away i could tell the difference between the two as far as development wise. but, there is really no way to know if that kind of thing is going to happen or not, all you can do is be healthy during your pregnancy and the rest is up to god!

poor baby! i feel so bad for him....and for you, not easy to deal with day in and day out. glad the food is helping. i bet its the heaviness of the solids that keep it down in his tummy instead of coming back up all the time to burn his throat. remember a plan is just a plan, with kids all of your "plans" tend to go out the window and you just do what works for your baby and you and that's the best you can do!! there are "heavy" formulas out there that would keep things down for him if you are wanting to try a different one. here it is called enfamil AF, which is just regular formula with rice cereal mixed, but they take out the starch. it's almost the same thing as adding rice cereal right to a bottle, but it doesn't have the clumps or the starch. that's the one and only one that aden would take and keep down without pain. not sure that they make one that's the allergy free too though. another option, and some may not agree, is to try adding a bit of rice cereal right to his bottles to help him keep it down. if you do that, you would prob need to cut a small x in the bottle cause it would be thicker than formula.


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks hun...we do have that here but dont think he can have it as he cant have any regular formulas. Hes on one called neocate whicj is hypoallegenic.

Hows my ladies doing? We are ok here. Still weaning on guidance of specialist. He still loves it bless him and is so much happier!

Gimme your updates!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130816_103152.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 0









IMG_20130812_102602.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 0









IMG_20130813_111040.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## rooster100

Hi sarah!! Glad he is settling! Sounds like you have not had it easy but you seem to be doing a great job!! He is adorable! Did you say you were going to actively start trying again? 
Moter sounds like little Kash is an angel! Would love to see a pic of him! 
How Are you getting on? 
Faythe long time no hear! How are you and little Jacob!? X
Afm Bjorn is good, getting big weighs 17lb10 now! Starting baby massage tomorrow so hope he is a good boy for that! Sleeping fairly well, slept 20.30-5am last night. Thinking about putting him in his own room soon. :( 
He is 18 weeks old now. Myself and DH are NTNP I'm not too fussed about getting pregnant Anytime too soon but I'm not preventing it either... If its ment to be its ment to be. 
Anyone ever here anything from pinky? Xx


----------



## sarahuk

I do hun, she is getting by :) Ill tell her you asked about her!

Bless him! We need more piccies of him! Im dreading putting alex in his own room, i love having him near me. I actually hate not co-sleeping unless hes unwell!!

x


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls just reading my last post saying Bjorn was sleeping well, well the night of that post he was up all night and has been waking all night ever since! Some people say its the 4 month sleep regression but it been going on for weeks and weeks! He is waking every two hours and I'm like a zombie with the biggest headache going!
Hope the other babies are behaving themselves? I'm back to work next month so really need this to stop! 
Sarah love your avatar pic! 
Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Wow chick look at your piccie!! He looks so grown up hun!! 

Oh no..Im glad we dont have the regression going on..alex is actually starting to crash at night lol.

How else is things going? Tina/Faythe? :)

Good here. We managed to get Alex back onto normal formula after we went through a serious bottle aversion stage. Hes still on solids too and loving them. He loves his creamy porridge for breakfast, its one of his favourites, along with rice pudding!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130908-WA0002.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 0









IMG-20130908-WA0004.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG_20130907_120133.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 0









IMG_20130907_170324.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 0









IMG_20130826_141000.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Fada

I am new to the forum and really needed to meet new people who are long term ttc. Today i came on my period and i feel really low. I don't know anyone who is trying to conceive. I started trying to conceive in May 2012 at age 28 but because my boyfriend is in the military, there has only been 9 months we've been able to try. 
I confided in a friend in January who i've known since i was 24 that i was ttc and in April i met up with her and she seen how down i was feeling. I asked if she was going to try for a baby and she said she was going to leave it for a few years. A month later after that meeting she got pregnant. She didn't tell me despite messaging me asking how i was and left me to see her 3 month scan on my facebook homepage. It broke my heart and she hasn't bothered to speak to me since. I really want to delete her but part of me wants to see her baby updates as i am so desperate for my own but every time i log into facebook, i end up crying. 
My boyfriend has low sperm count and low morphology. I menstruate every month and have all the fertile signs every month but doctors wont see me until it has been a year.


----------



## sarahuk

Well guys...looks like Im back to the crazy train of pregnancy....EEEEEk!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131013_140540.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> Well guys...looks like Im back to the crazy train of pregnancy....EEEEEk!

Holy crap!! I'm delighted for you Sarah!! It must be early days? Wow!! 
Congratulations!! 
How are you feeling? How are you feeling about having another LO? 

How is everyone else? I'm ok. Bjorn is adorable! Still waking loads at night!! Every 2-3 hours! I'm going back to work in two weeks so dreading it! He is 6 months old tomorrow! X


----------



## rooster100

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/null_zps26a8cbf5.jpg

Here is a pic of the cheeky chap! 
Also sarah there is no way I'm getting a BFP soon! Me and DH are rarely dtd as we are both absolutely shattered from being up all night! Still ntnp...no rush at the mo but would still bbw chuffed if it happened again! Don't feel that desperation like last time though! X


----------



## sarahuk

Hes sooooooo cute!! Cant believe our little men are turning 6 months already!!

I hear you on the not dtd much. Matt and I went from every day pretty much pre alex to a couple times a month. Its why I am highly shocked atm that we got pregnant! 

Im a bit overwhelmed with it all :) I didnt expect to be pregnant quite so soon after having Alex. Matt is super happy, im not unhappy, just thinking about all the logistics!

And yeah its super early :) Im guessing 4wks, nto sure as I dont know when I Ovulated but must have been earlier than usual because ive been ovulating around cd18 and i got a positive pregnancy test at ce23 x


----------



## sarahuk

Hi ladies,

How are you all doing?

xx


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> xx

Good thanks Sarah! How are you?! How's Alex and the pregnancy!?!? Exciting. 
I'm back at work which is tough but I do feel more normal now! Bjorn is cutting his top teeth now! He has two at the bottom and one at the top so far! He is such a cutie! 
Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Awww thats soooo cute!!! Can we get a piccie of the teethies? :)

We are good...Alex is cutting teeth and extremely talkative :) Pregnancy is fine hsd to have an early scan due to pain and I have a cyst but they will just keep an eye on it xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131026_123956.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rooster100

Alex is adorable!!
Just found out I'm pregnant too!!! Ahhhh did not think in a million years it would happen this soon! No word of a lie we had sex once last month! X


----------



## sarahuk

NO FREAKING WAY ?????!!!!! piccie of test please!!

How are you feeling bout the news? xx


----------



## rooster100

Didn't even think to take a pic! But very positive! Was cycle day 34. I thought I was just irregular post the birth! I'm ok about it! Just enjoying getting my life on track and being able to socialise more now I have finished breast feeding! But I am happy, just shocked! I thought when the time was right it would be right and this must be the time! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Then massive congratulations to you hun! AND, I am soooo happy to be nump buddies again with you! Our two little ones are going to be close again! When is your EDD? Mine is 28th June.

I think thats how you have to look at it. We have been blessed to be given two children...they are always blessings and will be great playmates for our boys!

How did hubby take the news? :D x


----------



## rooster100

He was shocked but happy! 
Yeah I'm delighted to be bump buddies with you again! At the moment it's the 5th of July! 
I am happy, I do feel blessed! Apparently im 4 weeks but just took a clear blue and it said 2-3 weeks! So is that ok? I took it this evening and drank water all day I don't know if that makes a difference!? X


----------



## rooster100

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/null_zps0dd55431.jpg


----------



## sarahuk

Means one nice strong sticky bean in there! Are you sure your 4wks? :) Im due 28th of June and im 6+1 

xx


----------



## rooster100

I'm 5 weeks I think!


----------



## sarahuk

Weeee!! Are you finding out what youre having? We are staying yellow again! x


----------



## rooster100

sarahuk said:


> Weeee!! Are you finding out what youre having? We are staying yellow again! x

Staying yellow...what about you? X


----------



## sarahuk

WOOOT for ticker!!

How are you feeling...anything yet?

Deffo yellow for us! x


----------



## rooster100

Not really feeling anything yet. Tired but that might not be down to being pregnant! I have been getting abit of heartburn! Had forgotten how bad the heartburn was! I was vomiting acid with Bjorn! 
Yes it's so strange having a ticker again, felt like I was a watermelon fruit not that long ago and now I'm back to being an apple seed! 
I just can't get my head around it! X


----------



## sarahuk

It took me a good two weeks to get my head sorted on it :) I think its normal though considering our little ones are still little too!

It could be preggo exhaustion. Im suffering with that big time atm...think I want to sleep more than alex lol x


----------



## Faythe

Hello!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Faythe!!! YAY!!!!! <3 x


----------



## Faythe

Where are you all?!

xx


----------



## mrmcveigh

Hi ladies,

Sorry - I'm new to all of this! So I'm sorry if I am posting in the wrong area etc! Lol. I'm 29 years old and am currently TTC my first. I've never really been a 'wanting kids' type of person.... but I'm about to turn 30 and I have had a change of heart!

My husband and are decided that we would maybe start trying. I have been on the pill since I was 17. I skipped my period for that whole time and maybe had it once a year. The doctor told me that was fine. Since going off the pill about 6 months ago - my cycles have been really messed up!!! (here I was thinking that everything would go back to normal as soon as I went off the pill) how wrong was I!!!

I didn't get my period for over 3 months after coming off the pill. When I did get it - it was REALLY heavy, which was unusual for me because mine was never heavy. I didn't even get a period pain until I was on the pill! :( So now my period was really heavy, but only lasted for 3 days, which was strange as they usually go for 5 or 6.

So after that... my cycles were ranging from anything from 35ish days to 60's days. I only every once got a positive Ovulation test in that whole time. This was most likely due to testing at the wrong times.... but it was so hard to work out when I may have been ovulating as my cycles were so irregular.

This may sound like way too much info - but this whole time, I hardly ever got any cervical mucus. I can honestly say that prior to this I never, ever really paid any attention to it - so I'm unsure whether this is unusual for me or not.

So I've been off the pill for over 6 months - having unprotected sex regularly and I'm still not pregnant. These last 2 months have been the most regular cycles being around 30 - 31 days.

I started doing the Ovulation tests on CD 17 and got a negative. Then a positive on CD18. We had sex that night and the next morning (I had a little bit of EWCM). I never bothered testing again after that. Then on CD20 I tested again because I felt like I was getting ovulation pain & I still had EWCM. I got a positive. Then 3 more positives each day after that! Its so strange!

We have had sex on most of those days so far as well. This morning I went to the bathroom and had a LOT of EWCM - which is really strange for me. I've never seen this much before! I didn't do an ovulation test this morning, but will do one this afternoon. I still have what feels like ovulation pain. But I will note that I usually get ovulation pain on my left side... but this pain seems to be below my belly button in the middle.

Is it strange to get 6 days worth of positive ovulation tests?! I did a pregnancy tests and it came back negative - although it may be too early to test as I only got the first positive ovulation test 5 days prior!

Can someone please help me?! LOL.... I'm hopeless with all of this TTC stuff as Ive never really paid any attention to it!!!! All of your information would be greatly appreciated! :)


----------



## rooster100

higirls!! Hi Faythe, how are you?? Where's moter? I'm exhausted! Morning sickness and a 7 month old and full time work is not a good mix! How are you Sarah? X


----------



## sarahuk

Happy 7 wks for tomorrow! Im ok..just plodding through the early prego exhaustion and pukeage lol...have you told anyone yet? xx


----------



## rooster100

Thanks! Happy 8 weeks to you! It's a pretty crappy stage! Can't believe we are only a week apart! I have told some people, not as many as last time as I find if weird telling people again, only feels like I told people about being pregnant with Bjorn a few weeks ago! X


----------



## rooster100

Sarah, I had bleeding today went to the maternity hospital. Waited two hours, had a scan and it turns out I'm having twins! Both with good heartbeats! I don't know what to do! 3 babies under 15 months! X


----------



## Faythe

WOW! Congrats

xx


----------



## sarahuk

HOLY MOLY!!!

Firstly...congrats on the scan and having your mind put at rest! Twins eh?! WOAH!!

How you feeling about that? :D Youll be fine hun. Ive had my own share of worry about having more babies so close to Alex but people do it all the time...and clearly this was meant to be!!

:hugs: xx


----------



## rooster100

Thanks Sarah. Just don't know how I can afford 3 babies! Anyway how are you getting on? How is Alex? When's your first scan? X


----------



## sarahuk

Bless honey...youll make it work <3 Do you think youll need to give up work? How did hubby react when you found out? :D

We are ok. Alex is finally down to just one reflux med! Hes amazing :cloud9: Ive had two scans already due to pain (turns out I had a cysts) but have my next 16th Dec. What about you hun? x


----------



## rooster100

DH was as shocked as me! Having a scan next Monday. Vomiting again today and gp have terrible insomnia and constant migraines which paracetamol doesn't touch! 
I had cysts with Bjorn, they are very painful! X


----------



## sarahuk

Oh yay for scan!!! If you get a piccie can we see? :D

Hope the doc can help hun. Cyclazine is perfectly safe when pregnant for the sickness, so I hope they give you some. Its definitely been a saviour for me this time around!

x


----------



## rooster100

Hi Sarah! Have my scan today! Will let you know how it goes x


----------



## sarahuk

Oooo how did it go!!!?? :D xxx


----------



## rooster100

Hi Sarah. Have been meaning to reply to you for a while! Have been so so busy!
I did a little thread about my twins, you can see the pic there https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/2080857-meet-twins.html xx


----------



## sarahuk

Ooo ill go check it out and subscribe!!

Hope you are well!

We had our 12wk scan today..ben put forward so im now due 25th June. Nose looks weird but it was just because bubba moved!

xx
 



Attached Files:







20131216_124946.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## rooster100

So cute! Crazy isn't it! 
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/null_zps9dd6d7a3.jpg
Here is my pic, not the best but you get the idea (that there is two!) x


----------



## rooster100

That's great that you got put forward! I'm only measuring a day ahead so sticking to my dates. X


----------



## rooster100

Also here is a recent pic of bjorn, he is cutting his 6th tooth at the moment! Have you any new pics of Alex? 
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/null_zps8943752f.jpg


----------



## sarahuk

Look at that gorgeous little man!!! LOVE his teeth and his cute as hell hair! Hes adorable hun bless..hes going to be an amazing big brother!

Just love your scan piccie..cant wait to make gender guesses on your next...it should be coming up soon now eh? :D Cant believe youre having twins its so fab! x
 



Attached Files:







20131216_154234.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rooster100

So cute! I wish bjorn could meet him! He would love him! X


----------



## sarahuk

They would be such cute friends! Little tearaways!

How are you doing/feeling/getting on? :D xx


----------



## rooster100

Hi Sarah, 
How are you? Can you believe we are in the second trimester already? How mad is that? Is it just me or has it completely flown by this time!? I only realised today I was in the second trimester, compared to the first time when I was counting down the days to get to it?! X
P.s where is Tina?


----------



## sarahuk

Hey you!

I am fine thank you darling! How about you?

I totally am with you on the fact its flying by. Doesnt it feel like the first pregnancy snail paced and this time its like WOAH...slow down!! Second trimester already is CRAZY!!

How did the 12wk scan go? 

I have no idea on Tina..maybe we should PM her and see if shes ok?


x


----------



## rooster100

Hi I didn't have a 12 week scan, it's great though cause my gp has an ultrasound machine and scans me whenever I like and she only is across the road from me! So had one at 13 weeks. Both babies measuring big! One was very chilled and the other one crazy just like last time! 
I have feeling they are boys! Any gut feeling for you?
Yeah we should send Tina a message but do you think she goes on B&B anymore? X


----------



## sarahuk

Im thinking probably not!

Ohhh thats great about the scans! Do you have a recent piccie so I can take a gender guess at your peas in a pod? Tho I think a boy and a girl for you!

Im thinking another boy for me :D 

x


----------



## rooster100

Hi Sarah, no I don't have a pic but when I do get one I will show it too you! Loving staying team yellow again! It's one of the biggest surprises you have In life,so why peak in a pressie before you can open it!? That's my opinion anyway and I totally understand why others like to find out. 
Love the fact it could be boy/boy girl/girl or boy/girl! So we will have some good guesses on the ultrasound pics! 
When's your next scan!? Loving your profile pic! Little Alex looks so smug and chuffed with himself! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Haha he was so happy...xmas morning. I know he didnt understand what I was saying but hed just woke from his first nap and I told him there was more still to open from Santa and he just started smiling. Eyes unfortunately shut from the flash but...still love it so!!

Agree...team yellow is definitely the best!! What are your mummy vibes telling you? And yay cant wait to see the scan!

I have my next scan in the first week of feb. Ill then have another at 30wks and again a 34 to make sure I dont have the same amnio fluid issues as I did with A :)

Hows the names going? We cant agree on anything!!

Pregnany going ok? Im still puking but more than anything I am super crampy. 

xx


----------



## rooster100

Your still puking? You poor thing!! 
Cramps too. Still not really showing. When I'm in the bath the bump seems to be more on my right?! So don't know If they are just bunched together? 
We can't really agree with names either! So I think will wait for closer to the time. 
I have an appointment with the hosp on the 21st. I imagine I will get a quick scan. My 20 week scan is in feb. then I think I have scans every 2-4 weeks? I can't even remember what they told me! 
X


----------



## moter98

Sorry I've been gone so long ladies! I kinda got wrapped up in bodybuilding.com, working on getting that bikini body....well, still working on that lol! 

I come back and rooster and sarah are pregnant. Congratulations ladies! Wow, isn't it wonderful to have an easy time of it happening for once? And rooster, twins?! How amazing. So happy for you both. How are you both feeling? What are the due dates? How far apart will the little ones be? So exciting to have another one(s) on the way I bet. 

Faythe, how are you and little one doing?


----------



## sarahuk

rooster100 said:


> Your still puking? You poor thing!!
> Cramps too. Still not really showing. When I'm in the bath the bump seems to be more on my right?! So don't know If they are just bunched together?
> We can't really agree with names either! So I think will wait for closer to the time.
> I have an appointment with the hosp on the 21st. I imagine I will get a quick scan. My 20 week scan is in feb. then I think I have scans every 2-4 weeks? I can't even remember what they told me!
> X

Still puking! And lost 4kg in 3wks. I swear I do things backwards...for me to lose weight I just need to getpregnant lol. Not as bad as last time though!

I reckon they are keeping closely snuggled up together!

Im sure with twins there are extra scans...cant wait to see piccie!


----------



## sarahuk

moter98 said:


> Sorry I've been gone so long ladies! I kinda got wrapped up in bodybuilding.com, working on getting that bikini body....well, still working on that lol!
> 
> I come back and rooster and sarah are pregnant. Congratulations ladies! Wow, isn't it wonderful to have an easy time of it happening for once? And rooster, twins?! How amazing. So happy for you both. How are you both feeling? What are the due dates? How far apart will the little ones be? So exciting to have another one(s) on the way I bet.
> 
> Faythe, how are you and little one doing?

Good to hear from you hun! how is life treating you? :D Tell us how the boys are! 

Im due 25th June and I believe Rach is due in July..not too much between us! xx


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! Coming up fast already. I am so happy for you both. I bet the kiddos will love growing up so close together in age. 

The boys are doing great. Kash is talking now and him and Aden play well together. They just keep getting easier as the months go by. Aden is in preschool now and getting therapy for his speech delay. A friend of mine introduced me to essential oils and we started using them for Aden's speech. Within a month he was talking in 3-4 word sentences! So amazing. Life is getting so much easier here. 
We just took the boys to the mall today cause they love to walk around...I've got a double stroller. Oh, they are just so fun now! They get along great, except when Kash messes with Aden's Thomas the train track ha!


----------



## rooster100

Hi Tina! Great to hear from you! Glad to hear the boys are doing so well! 
As you can imagine, twins has been a bit of a shock! Still not really got my head around it! 
Bjorn is doing great! Crawling around, really smily and loves everything and everyone! Still not really sleeping through but a hell of a lot better then he was. 
How are you getting on Sarah? I'm off for my first OB check today. I imagine it will be short and sweet! X


----------



## Faythe

How're you all doing? ^_^


----------



## moter98

sounds like you will have your hands full soon rooster!


----------



## moter98

Here is my little munchkin about to turn 1.
 



Attached Files:







KK5C1556 copy.jpg
File size: 207.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sarahuk

Oh my gosh how cute is that pic!! He is gorgeous Tina! And sounds fab with the oils! Do you have a side by side double buggy? Any incling for number 3? :D

Faythe how is Jacob doing and you? :D

Roost - How did the appointment go? I have my 20wk scan on Monday cant wait...still staying team yellow tho, u? :D

xx


----------



## rooster100

Yes I agree with sarah! Very cute pic! It's making me hungry for cake!!
Yes staying team yellow for sure. I'm 18 weeks and have a pretty big bump! Feeling the babies move load now! Can't feel them from the outside too!
Having SPD and its not nice, had it near the very end with bjorn so it was bearable but it's actually worse this time and start much earlier! Xx


----------



## moter98

Thanks. He sure does love cake lol! We have a buggy with the seats one in front of the other. I like it best because I can take the boys shopping with me and navigate the aisles easier. I would like another in about a year if dh agrees. He is on the fence yet. I am ok with not having another if that's what he chooses. 

Both team yellow? I don't know how you stand the suspense! 
I just had to know so I could have nursery and clothes all ready and completed before baby came. I am the opposite of a procrastinator and my husband always tells me if I could do anything a year ahead of time I would......and he's totally right.


----------



## sarahuk

Im finding it hard to stay team yellow this time to be fair lol. Had a scan Monday and we did ask to find out but as luck would have it the cord was between the legs so still none the wiser!

I can defo see you having another hun...bet it will be a little pink too! xx


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Im finding it hard to stay team yellow this time to be fair lol. Had a scan Monday and we did ask to find out but as luck would have it the cord was between the legs so still none the wiser!
> 
> I can defo see you having another hun...bet it will be a little pink too! xx

Well, it must be meant to be for you to be team yellow!

Sooooo, I know I JUST posted we were gonna wait to have another, but lo and behold DH announced just yesterday he wants to try for #3. I decided I'm not gonna take any chances that he changes his mind and we are officially TTC #3! I can still work on my body composition goals while we ttc and should we get lucky and get a sticky, then I will have the rest of my life to work on my body comp goals. So excited now!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Omg hun!! This is sooo exciting!! And what timing too lol...I hope you keep posting and let us know how the journey is going...would be wonderful if we were all bump buddies....go spermies!!!!

I bet you are on :cloud9: eh? :D xx


----------



## rooster100

Moter!!! Yeah so happy! Come join us! Such exciting news! Xx


----------



## moter98

Yes, I am so excited I haven't been sleeping well the last two nights! I didn't realize how much I really wanted another one till the opportunity was put in front of me. I am hopeful it will be easier than last time, but prepared for it to take awhile too. 

How long did you both ttc till you got your bfp this time around?


----------



## rooster100

Well we were not trying. I wasn't on the pill or anything as I thought it would take ages. We were both too tired to DTD but made the effort one night and that was the night I got pregnant with twins! I had no idea where I was in my cycle as I was breast feeding and my cycles were messed up! 
One things for sure it certainly is true what they say...that it happens when you relax and don't think about it! 
I was 5 months pp when I got pregnant again! X


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! Isn't it amazing how it works out sometimes? So nice to hear you had an easy time this time around, even though it wasn't planned. And twins to boot!


----------



## sarahuk

Was the same for us really...we were ntnp..but to be honest we just werent having sex. After we got pregnant with Alex I went from one extreme to the other.

We started having sex the cycle before the cycle I got pregnant..so I suppose you could say 2 months then of not being careful. First cycle we didnt really dtd through my window, the second month I knew when i was in my window but we just had sex the once right before it so thought we were not in the "fertile zone"...how wrong we were lol.

Im so excited that you are ttc and cant wait for us all to be bump buddies again! Im sure it will be an easier journey for you than it was getting to Kash hun. I know it was a very emotionally trying time for you. But you will be pregnant in no time I an feel it!!

Is your chart up to date btw, so I can start chart stalking again? :D xx


----------



## moter98

Isn't incredible that you both got your next BFP's just like that after all that hard time of it to start? Just amazing how it all works. Our 1st was easy peasy, 2nd very difficult, will see what this time brings. I had not realized how much I actually want another until the opportunity was put in front of me. Now I get butterflies just thinking about it! BUT, we are not going crazy with the BD for now cause well, there simply isn't time with 2 kids and everything else going on in our lives, so we will do our best. I have the advantage of knowing my body and cycles well now and charting too. Hoping to get a lighting fast BFP as I'm nearly 35 already! Yes, Sara, my chart is up to date, I've been charting for quite some time, only before it was to prevent having a baby.


----------



## rooster100

I'm just so excited that your trying for number 3! When you get pregnant and we all have our babies we will both have 3 kids which is strange! I kind of cheated! Xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> I'm just so excited that your trying for number 3! When you get pregnant and we all have our babies we will both have 3 kids which is strange! I kind of cheated! Xx

Hahahaha! Yeah, you got a two for one deal, lol!


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, had my 20 week scan today and after having a mini breakdown (everyone telling me it's going to be so so hard with 3 under 14 months, my house/car is too small, DH still not working) I decided to find out the sexes as I just wanted something positive to focus on! So we are team.........:pink: :pink:!! Completely not what I expected at all! Very happy with the news! 
One babies unbiblical cord only has one blood vessel instead of 3 so they need to monitor its growth but at the moment they are both measuring 20 weeks 5 days xx


----------



## moter98

Twin girls! Oh congratulations Rooster! You are living my dream right now. ;-) Two pink bundles will be so much fun. And sure, 3 little ones will be a bit of work, but time will go so fast and having them close together means they will grow up close as can be. As for space, you will find the space, there's all sorts of space saving organizational ideas out there....check out pinterest! Don't let others get you down, enjoy this time!


----------



## rooster100

Thanks moter! I seem to have good and bad days. Bjorn is throwing terrible little tantrums at the mo and so it makes things harder! X


----------



## rooster100

P.s where abouts in your cycle are you? Are you going to let the pee on the stick commence soon?! X


----------



## moter98

Ah, yes the tantrum stage. Kash is doing that too, we just laugh now, we are wise to his antics! He does this especially when daddy comes home from work and doesn't get picked up right away. The screams start and then he lays himself flat on the floor like he gives up, it is so darn cute and well, it does work lol.

I am currently 4 dpo (chart below) and starting to get that TWW impatience already. Of course I will be POAS super early, good thing I have a bunch of Wondfo's left over from ttc Kash. Would be quite a surprise to get a sticky bfp the very first try so I am settling in for the long haul, but still holding out hope.


----------



## moter98

Well ladies, I have got my bfp already! I am in shock, I mean who gets pregnant the very first try and especially since it took so long last time! My only worry is that my temps have been below coverline yesterday and today, so I am not celebrating yet. Will just have to wait it out and see if the tests get darker. I am 8dpo today. Chart below.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rooster100

No way I can't believe it! That's amazing! Lets hope it sticks! Xx


----------



## moter98

I know right?! It was literally just like 2 weeks ago DH said he wanted to try for another. Just gotta wait this out and see which way its gonna go.


----------



## rooster100

So how are things looking Today moter?


----------



## moter98

Looking good today! Had a freak out yesterday cause I took an IC in the afternoon and it was BFN, but took FRER this morning and it came up right away.


----------



## rooster100

Obviously me you and Sarah are always supposed to be pregnant at the same time!! It's crazy isn't it? After a good year or so of trying we all got our bfps at around the same time. Then all of us got bfps without really trying?! Crazy!! Can you post pic? Xx


----------



## moter98

I know, it's so funny how life works! DH literally said just 2 weeks ago he wanted to ttc again and we really only bd 2xs cause it's so hard to find the time with 2 kids and he is starting to get busy with work again. Last bd was 3 days before ov too! Pic below eeeeeeeeee!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rooster100

They are looking good! I'm so excited for you! X


----------



## moter98

Thanks, I am so happy and excited! I haven't told DH yet, I want to make sure this is a sticky bean before I tell him cause I don't want him to worry about it. He is so busy with work this week I don't want to add stress. I'm guessing that by tomorrow I will have a pretty good idea if lines are getting darker or not. So far so good though, I am seeing progression overall. I of course am testing like a maniac lol! I have all of these IC leftover from last time ttc and from the one that come with my ov strips for when we were doing NFP as birth control. One thing I am wondering is how much harder is it to have another child under 2 at the same time....that will be a new experience cause Aden was close to 3 and potty trained and could do things for himself like get himself to his chair, up into his carseat, etc. AND, we have to figure out bedroom situations and suv carseat setup will be a bit more work, we didn't actually think about how it would work for 3 kids when we bought it.


----------



## rooster100

Ha ha the same worrie as me! How on earth I will handle 3 under 14 months is beyond me! Have a tiny rented out and a very small car! Everyone always tells me that things have a way of working themselves out and I hope they are right! X


----------



## moter98

Yeah I'm sure it will! I am such a planner I need to have everything all figured well in advance or it's all I can think about. In this case I'm just gonna have to wait and see how it will be I suppose. Aden will be pretty easy though I think cause he will be 4 1/2 by then and he's already so easy right now. So, as long as I don't have twins it should be manageable! A lot more work but manageable. Eeeeek I am just so excited I want to tell everyone but it's way too early yet


----------



## rooster100

Any progression today moter? X


----------



## moter98

Yes!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rooster100

I don't even know what to say!!! I just can't believe it!! What are the chances of it happening so easy for the 3 of us again!?? Crazy! So so excited for you! X


----------



## sarahuk

Rooster = massive congrats on the pink bundles that so wonderful! And a big brother to take care of them too aww.. Things WILL find a way of sorting themselves out honey. I still have the occasional freak out but we are women...we are warriors, we will cope!

Tina - Holy mother bloody hell!!! I just read your post about your chart being up to date and thought to myself how exciting it is to look for that green box and line on it and boom...there it was!! AMAZING progression too I must say...very sticky! HUGE congratulations!! 

It really is something...I am putting this with us ladies down to the stress free approach this time around!

AFM - We had a follow up scan at 23wks to check on a few measurements they couldnt get at 20...and I can also announce I am no longer team yellow and we are having another little blue bundlle! VERY hapy with that <3

Cant believe we are all pregnant again...amazing news!! xx


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> I don't even know what to say!!! I just can't believe it!! What are the chances of it happening so easy for the 3 of us again!?? Crazy! So so excited for you! X

Thanks! I am still in shock I think! How the heck could it happen so easy and fast this time around?! I guess it was meant to be for all of us. I told dh this morning and he was happy except for the not getting to be a lot this time around lol.


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> Rooster = massive congrats on the pink bundles that so wonderful! And a big brother to take care of them too aww.. Things WILL find a way of sorting themselves out honey. I still have the occasional freak out but we are women...we are warriors, we will cope!
> 
> Tina - Holy mother bloody hell!!! I just read your post about your chart being up to date and thought to myself how exciting it is to look for that green box and line on it and boom...there it was!! AMAZING progression too I must say...very sticky! HUGE congratulations!!
> 
> It really is something...I am putting this with us ladies down to the stress free approach this time around!
> 
> AFM - We had a follow up scan at 23wks to check on a few measurements they couldnt get at 20...and I can also announce I am no longer team yellow and we are having another little blue bundlle! VERY hapy with that <3
> 
> Cant believe we are all pregnant again...amazing news!! xx

Bet you weren't expecting that green+ on my chart so soon. Thanks and I am so excited!

Congrats on your boy, I saw it on fb. Two boys are so much fun. Mine get along great and already like playing the same things. I have found them to be really easy now. When they have someone to play with they tend to occupy themselves a lot more so I actually find myself having just as much time as I did with one child. Sure there's more to feed, change, do, play, but I still have plenty of time to get things done and get a break when they play together.


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls!!
Such good news Sarah! Another beautiful little boy!! So exciting! Thanks for the encouraging words!! 
Moter glad you told DH! Yes my DH wa upset we never really had to 'try' again! 
I wonder what you will be having this time around? X


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls!!
> Such good news Sarah! Another beautiful little boy!! So exciting! Thanks for the encouraging words!!
> Moter glad you told DH! Yes my DH wa upset we never really had to 'try' again!
> I wonder what you will be having this time around? X

Haha yeah, that's the part men think about the most. 
I wonder too already! I will most def be finding out if possible, I cannot take the suspense. Most importantly we want a healthy baby, BUT of course would like to have a girl. We will be happy though if it's a boy too, I told DH if it's a boy then I will get quiet weekends at home when he takes all the boys camping, ha. 

How is pregnancy carrying two babies? Is it much more uncomfortable?


----------



## shazney22

Congratulations on everyone who is pregnant! I have been trying for 5 months for TTC no#2, wish it was easy! I'm so exhausted lol :sex: . Testing my ovulation properly from next month, so hopefully that helps


----------



## rooster100

Moter how is the progression going? X


----------



## moter98

Getting darker! Called today and made my appts. First appt is beginning of April.


----------



## moter98

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> :cloud9:

Love it! Now that's one sticky baby!!


----------



## sarahuk

No mistaking that line think that's the darkest Frer ive ever seen lol!


Yep rooster we need all the details on what it's like carrying twins! Xx


----------



## rooster100

Moter you must get a little ticker up!! 

Ok so the main difference is I'm much bigger! Now not at the beginning though. My tummy is measuring 31 weeks and I'm only 23! 
I can feel them moving all the time! There is never a rest from it! 
But apart from that at the moment it's not too different, I guess I feel like I did with bjorn 30+ weeks so I imagine when I get to 30+ weeks with these two things will be harder! 
In my last appointment twin A was head down and twin B is transverse! Baby B was breech just two weeks ago so looks like she is turning! X


----------



## moter98

Oh wow, that's so cool! Must be quite the experience having two in there.


----------



## rooster100

Yeah you got a ticker moter!!


----------



## moter98

Yep! Put it up today. I am hoping for an easy uneventful pregnancy. It's gone like a dream so far. Once a bit more time passes I plan to tell my mom and MIL with personalized fortune cookies. I cannot wait to see their faces!


----------



## rooster100

Hi ladies how are you getting on? I'm ok bump is massive!! Measuring 32 weeks! 
Having another growth scan on Tuesday. It's my birthday tomorrow and I'm working! Second birthday in a row where I have been preggers! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

We want piccie!!

Do they plan to induce you early hun since its twins? xx


----------



## moter98

Happy early Birthday rooster!
How are you feeling? How long does the dr say twins go until?


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! So we had our scan. Babies are measuring nice and big! Normal sizes for 24 weeks!! Both breech but that doesn't matter at the moment. 
Baby A weighs 1lb11 and baby B weighs 1.10 x
X


----------



## moter98

Ohhhh congrats Rooster! Sounds like all is going really well.


----------



## sarahuk

We want bump piccie!!! x


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls how are we all? X


----------



## moter98

Good here. Just waiting out the time till my first scan and hoping for good news so I can relax!


----------



## rooster100

When is the first scan Tina? 
Exciting!! 
I have another scan in 2 weeks, one of the benefits of twins is they scan you a lot! X


----------



## moter98

Not sure yet. I've got the big 20 week scan scheduled already but still waiting on the scan for the nuchal testing. We don't get a routine early scan unless you opt in for the downs/trisomy testing so I'm assuming I will be booked for that around 11-13 weeks. I'm sure I'll find out at my first appt next week.

That would be reassuring to get so many scans! I would like one just to make sure all is going as it should.


----------



## rooster100

Happy Mother's Day ladies!! <3


----------



## moter98

Happy Mothers Day to you! Ours is not until May.


----------



## sarahuk

Not too much longer Tina! Though feels like an age I am sure!! I would go nuts waiting that long, but its normally the same here that you dont get scanned till 12wks.

All going good here too. So much more uncomfy this time around though!

Rooster have you picked any names yet?

Tina I am so excited to find out the sex - though I think youre joining rooster on the pink team! Any MS? xx


----------



## moter98

Yes it feels like forever. But so far all seems well so I try not to dwell on it too much. It's so easy to worry worry worry you know. Are you still feeling ill Sarah? I seem to have mild ms off and on all through the day and night. I'm finding I need to eat all the time and that's no problem cause I have been starving! Seems each pregnancy the ms gets worse. I would be over the moon to have a girl, but happy either way, just want healthy if course. And if it does happen to be a girl, DH will have to hide the credit cards cause this girl will be buying anything and everything that is pink ha!


----------



## rooster100

Tina I'm still in shock about the lack of TTC these next ones with all of us! 
Any news on a scan date? 
I have my next growth scan in a week! 
I think I'm in the 3rd trimester tomorrow?! Mental! 
How are you getting on Sarah? 
I have thought about names but not quite decided yet! 
Any names for you Sarah? 
Do you regret finding out the sex? I totally regret it!! Would have been the best surprise! I guess it will still be a surprise if one turns out to be a boy ;) x


----------



## moter98

I know me too. It was so incredibly difficult last time I can't believe it was so easy this time. No news on scan date, hoping to get one today. I am just waiting now for my first appt and bloods. 
3rd tri already?! Wow, time is going so fast, that is crazy! My wouldn't that ever be a surprise if one turned out to be a boy.


----------



## rooster100

Oh exciting! Let us know if you get a scan :) x


----------



## moter98

Well, looks like they have moved the perinatology unit exclusively to the hospital now so that is where I will have my scan. Nurse said someone will call to schedule that with me. I am assuming it will be around 12 weeks so a few more weeks wait. I will be trying the dopplar maybe around 10 weeks and see if I can hear anything. I see from my notes I'm classed as high risk again though no one said anything to me about it.


----------



## moter98

Heard the heartbeat on my dopplar today! 175-180 and music to my ears.


----------



## rooster100

No Way! Delighted moter! Amazing!! I have been signed off work today! Just too big and too sore to keep going! Had a first b.day party for Bjorn today! It was a joint one with a baby I met at breast feeding class! 
His actual first birthday is Monday would you believe?! X


----------



## moter98

Are you put on bed rest now?
Oh Happy Birthday to baby Bjorn! Wow does time ever fly.


----------



## sarahuk

Happy birthday Bjorn! im still in denial about the first birthday lol...i suppose its easy for me atm since Alex and I share the same day. Atm I am pretending his is later...Im not ready for him to be a big one year!

Did you get an appointment yet Tina? YAY for doppler!!

Rooster - i can imagine it must be really hard going with twins...we want a bump pic! I actually -dont- regret finding out! Thought I would but I was so incredibly happy when they said boy that I think I bonded even more! We are going with Luke I think...only one we could agree on!! xx


----------



## moter98

Sarah, yes the time goes so fast, that one year comes around way too quickly. That is pretty cool that you share a birthday, what a special day.

My scan is the 29th and I may qualify for the new Verifi testing that is 99% accurate on your risk for downs and get this, it also reveals gender. All it is is a simple blood test too. I'm told I will be spoken to about this test and may qualify due to my "advanced maternal age" ha! Just a fancy way of saying I'm old!


----------



## rooster100

Scan on the 29th not too long moter!! No not bed rest at the mo just rest as much as I can which as you know is hard with a toddler! 
Sarah, I love the name! Hope your doing well? Will do a bump pic ASAP! Just feel like a sea cow! Xx


----------



## rooster100

Bjorn 1st birthday today!! Had a lovely day! Xx
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/null_zpsab7f7702.jpg


----------



## moter98

Awe, he's getting so big. So adorable.


----------



## sarahuk

Happy birthday little man!!! Did you all have a lovely day?

Tina thats awesome about the test!! I sure hope they give it to you. I still think you are having a girl!

Im ok Rooster. Had another scan yesterday and hes growing fine. Slightly under average but Alex wasnt big when he was born either. Waters are so far within normal range. Hopefully the same at the next scan. Ive started getting a more damp feeling like i had at this stage with alex and that was when my waters started going so hopefully not repeating!!

xx


----------



## rooster100

Keep those waters in Sarah! Glad everything seems to be going well!
Had a growth scan today! Babies weigh 3lbs each which apparently Is very good for twins at 28 weeks! Can't believe I already have 6lbs of baby in me! 
Bjorn is such a good boy now! Sleeps from 7pm til 8am every night! Unless he is teething. 
How is little Alex Sarah? When is he one? X


----------



## moter98

Sarah I hope you are right!

Do they monitor you often then to check waters? Hope they stay where they are supposed to.

Rooster, 3 lbs at 28 weeks is amazing!! My brothers triplets were born at 29 weeks at 3 lbs and two of them under 3 lbs and drs said that was really good for them. They are all happy and healthy today no problems.


----------



## rooster100

I remember your brother having the triplets! Glad they are all well! How are they managing with them? 
Here is my 29 week bump pic! I'm massive! But already have 6lb of many in me so that's my excuse not the massive amount of cake I have eaten recently :/ 
I have another scan on the 29th moter so we will have our scans together! They scan you all the time with twins which is nice x
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/null_zpsb36aad79.jpg


----------



## moter98

Lovely baby bump!!
My brother has split with his wife and they now share custody of the children. The kids are much easier now though he still doesn't take them places often because 3 at age 1 is still a lot for one person but as they grow that will get easier. 
Yay we get to see our babies same day.


----------



## rooster100

Sorry to hear about your brother splitting from his wife! Hard work doing it alone! How are you feeling any morning sickness?x


----------



## moter98

Yes it was quite a surprise to us all, but such is life. It was very messy and just happy it's all over and settled now. 
I did have mild ms for about 3 weeks and now I just don't feel good pretty much all the time. Exhausted, gas, heartburn, occasional nausea, but nothing severe at least. Totally managable. It does seem each pregnancy it gets a little worse. But I'm almost through the first tri and we don't plan on having anymore babies, so I'm just weeks away from feeling better for good, till the third tri rolls around ha!


----------



## sarahuk

Wow that must be hard going on them. So sad to hear that they split :(

Your bump is wonderful! Havae you started the epic pink buy yet? :D

29th is closing in super exciting! Heard anything more about the test tina?

Yep I have regular scans and checks. They should know with my next in a couple of weeks if my water levels are changing. I still feel more wet than usual so still wouldnt be surprised if they are going but we shall have to see.

Alex will be 1 on Thursday :D 34 for me! Its all come around too fast for my pregnancy hormones I must say lol xxx


----------



## moter98

No, not heard anything about the test. They will go over everything at the appt, it's the big first tri screening and they now have it at the hospital. A friend that works there says they have new equipment there and screening is much better. Its so odd how last time I was very opposed to doing this screening and this time I cannot relax until I do. 

Glad they are monitoring you Sarah. Hope your waters hold out. Awe, Alex is gonna be ONE!


----------



## rooster100

How are you girls? Any first birthday pics of Alex??
Good luck in the scan tomorrow Tina! I have my growth scan too!
Can you believe the 3 of us are having pregnancy talk again!? Still can't get my head around it!
Any know how Faythe and Pinky are? X


----------



## rooster100

Good luck in your scan today Tina! 
Had my growth scan. Baby A weighs 3lb7 and baby B weighs 3lb12! Was told they are good weights even if they were single babies! 
Both head down now! X


----------



## sarahuk

How did the scan go tina?

YAY for the twins doing well!! Did you get a pic? I will upload some new pics of Alex tonight. Cant believe our babies are past one :(

Im head down and feeling a lot of painful BH. Still not sure if my waters are going but scan in two weeks :)

I dont know. Pinky and I fell out last year but did make back up again. However when I found out I was pregnant again I got the silent treatment and after eight months almost now of feeling like it was a taboo never to be asked about situation I dropped the contact again. Life has been hectic anyway here but I still tried :( Either way, the fact i have never been asked how the pregnancy has been going hurt a bit so I think its better this way.

Not sure about Faythe...hope she comes back! x


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> How are you girls? Any first birthday pics of Alex??
> Good luck in the scan tomorrow Tina! I have my growth scan too!
> Can you believe the 3 of us are having pregnancy talk again!? Still can't get my head around it!
> Any know how Faythe and Pinky are? X

How did your growth scan go? My scan went well as far as I know. Got to see baby with a heart rate of 174 and the NT measurement was 1.5. Tech said that is good. Was so fun to finally get to see baby! She even gave me a DVD of pictures as a keepsake. I got the Verifi blood test that is 99% accurate for Downs and Trisomy's and she said it will take about 7 days for results. I also get to find out the gender with this test, isn't that crazy?! I will know pink or blue at just 13 weeks. I asked at the scan if she could tell gender, I said I thought I saw boy bits, but she wouldn't even look, she just said it was too soon to tell and that the baby wasn't in a good position. Maybe it was just the cord I was seeing, I don't know, she went too fast!


----------



## moter98

rooster100 said:


> Good luck in your scan today Tina!
> Had my growth scan. Baby A weighs 3lb7 and baby B weighs 3lb12! Was told they are good weights even if they were single babies!
> Both head down now! X

Oh, just saw this post. Yes, that is very good weights just for a singleton pregnancy. Way to go momma!


----------



## moter98

sarahuk said:


> How did the scan go tina?
> 
> YAY for the twins doing well!! Did you get a pic? I will upload some new pics of Alex tonight. Cant believe our babies are past one :(
> 
> Im head down and feeling a lot of painful BH. Still not sure if my waters are going but scan in two weeks :)
> 
> I dont know. Pinky and I fell out last year but did make back up again. However when I found out I was pregnant again I got the silent treatment and after eight months almost now of feeling like it was a taboo never to be asked about situation I dropped the contact again. Life has been hectic anyway here but I still tried :( Either way, the fact i have never been asked how the pregnancy has been going hurt a bit so I think its better this way.
> 
> Not sure about Faythe...hope she comes back! x

I saw the pics of Alex's birthday, oh my he has grown and what a cutie pie. Time just goes by in the blink of an eye. Painful BH? Hope they don't last too long, they can be a pain. Come one waters, hold on just a bit longer.

I was going to ask you about Pinky. We're friends on fb and keep in touch every now and then, just to say hi, how are you. I was wondering if I should pm her the news before we make our announcement. Now it seems I have my answer. I think that it's not that she isn't happy for you Sarah, I think that it is very hard for her not getting the bfp. Remember how hard it was for all of us? I can't even imagine the heartache of never getting the bfp at all. I totally understand your point as well that it hurts when it seems a friend doesn't even care how you are getting on.


----------



## rooster100

I understand Sarah. Really hope your waters are at a good level in a few weeks! I'm having very strong braxton hicks! Have heard they are stronger with the second.
Tina I can't believe you will find out the sex at 13 weeks! So so excited! 
Yes the midwife said my babies are good weights even for singletons so that's good. Only thing is I'm 30 weeks and already carrying over 7lbs of baby!plus two placentas and extra fluid and im so so tired! I feel like I'm 42 weeks!! 
It's so hard trying to look after bjorn too! Anyway just having a moan but I am happy if that makes sense? X


----------



## moter98

Oh that's right, you've got two placentas to carry too, eek! Well, you can do this rooster. The last weeks are always really tough, but we manage to get through them somehow. You are having strong bh too huh? I don't remember if I did or not. It's funny how quickly you can forget.


----------



## moter98

Got my blood test results back. Everything is normal...whew! I was so nervous I was shaking. We are team :blue:


----------



## rooster100

So pleased everything is ok!! Yeah!! 
Another little man! You will be seriously outnumbered! So lovely though! Are you happy? X


----------



## sarahuk

Great news on the test! Wow your hubby is like Matt...shoots good on the blue swimmers!! How do you feel about another little boy? :D x


----------



## moter98

Yes and I am in full on planning mode! We plan on moving Kash in with Aden and getting them bunk beds. Now I am wondering should I redecorate the babies room with a new theme or just leave it as is? Seems boring to leave it the same, I love the part of doing the babies room!


----------



## moter98

To be brutally honest, I was disappointed at first. Not because it's another boy, I know I will love him just as much as my others. But because my dream of having a girl will never be realized. Then I think, that is just ridiculous, I am so happy that (so far) baby is healthy and how could I feel that way. But it truly doesn't have anything to do with baby, it's just a silly dream I had for so long that I need to let go.


----------



## rooster100

moter98 said:


> To be brutally honest, I was disappointed at first. Not because it's another boy, I know I will love him just as much as my others. But because my dream of having a girl will never be realized. Then I think, that is just ridiculous, I am so happy that (so far) baby is healthy and how could I feel that way. But it truly doesn't have anything to do with baby, it's just a silly dream I had for so long that I need to let go.

I think that is totally understandable and you shouldn't feel guilty for a second! Of course you will adore your little man! But I think it's only natural to want a girl too. But your right, the baby is healthy and that's most important and your boys will adore you (I'm sure they do already!) 
I adore bjorn and remember thinking at my 20 week scan that I would love two more little Bjorns! Not that I'm not happy with what I'm getting! 
Xx
P.s I think you should redecorate the nurery! I remember you loving doing all that stuff with Kash and if you have the chance you should do it again! Xx


----------



## moter98

Thank you for not making me feel like a monster for my sadness over not having a girl. I do already feel better about it and have started thinking of themes for new baby. I know it's really a waste of money, but I agree, a new nursery theme may be just what I need to get over it. I find myself getting excited just thinking about what to do for the "new" room! Will have to run it by DH first and see what he thinks.


----------



## moter98

I have realized my dream of a girl isn't over, it's just changed.....I'm gonna get daughter-in-laws and granddaughters to spoil rotten! I am so happy baby is healthy and really excited to meet him. I find myself thinking about what he will look like and if he will look like me and what little personality he is going to have. My boys now are so different, it will be fun to see what this one will become. 

I have a question about bassinets, did you two use them? I never have, but I may not want to kick Kash out of his crib if he isn't ready at the time. I also don't want to kick him out of his room either right away. I don't want him feeling like he was "replaced" with a new baby. So I thought we could put baby in a bassinet at first. How long do they stay in bassinet? Is it more comfortable for them than a crib?


----------



## rooster100

That's so sweet moter and a great way of looking at things! 
Im not sure what a bassinet is? X


----------



## moter98

It's a small basket type contraption to put baby in to sleep instead of a crib. What do you call it?


----------



## sarahuk

Moses basket!

We used one with Alex. Although I say used lightely as with most of his earlier weeks etc he slept in his carseat or on us because of his reflux. But we did use one and managed with it till he was about 13wks at which point we moved him into his crib. I will be using it again with this one :)

You should NOT feel like a monster at all!!! OFC you will love and cherish this baby regardless, but I think we all have secret hopes of one sex or another, it cant be helped. I had a bit of a freak out when I fell pregnant with this one and tbh, its why we found out the gender. I was secretly hoping it would be a boy, what with the age gap being so small and not having much experience with little girls etc. I know if I had found out this was a girl, I would have had a period of adjustment, yep I would love her just as much, but its hard to let go of that dream. I do want a girl in my life, same as you did. I also know odds are we would get another boy though lol..BUT I digress...!

What you are feeling is totally natural. And you shouldnt feel bad for even a second for having that dissapointment feeling. Doesnt mean you love this baby any less :) <3

And I agree...decorate the room!

Hope you are both ok? All systems go here we move the day after tomorrow so if I am quiet thats why! :D

How are you going with the pregnancy symptoms girls? I am getting miserable here lol. Having such a harder time of things this time around and miss being able to play with Alex as much as I did and not being in pain when I walk too! 48 days to go though!

x


----------



## moter98

Oh, funny how the names differ from country to country. I did find one today at my local store. Then I ordered it on their website cause it was 10% off online only, haha! I think it will work out perfectly and hoping that it will help this baby feel settled in those first weeks as opposed to putting in the crib. Both boys had reflux as well though Kash was pretty mild and didn't last nearly as long. 

And oh yes, I will cherish this baby! I am already feeling excited to meet him. Surprisingly while shopping seeing the girls clothes didn't affect me. I think I'm already over it. And I know one day I'll still get to do all that fun stuff I dreamed about with a granddaughter. 

Sarah, your boys being so close in age they will get along so well and have lots in common. My boys sure do! They giggle and wrestle with each other, play cars and trains all day long....they really are good boys and so easy!

Yes, I am going to decorate the room I decided. I am thinking a sea/ocean theme. Though I will wait awhile to get anything. I am going to wait and see how Kash does and leave him in his room until he is ready to change to a toddler bed. Even if it's after baby is born since baby will sleep in the bassinet for the first short while. 

Everything is going like a dream so far. I am in 2nd trimester and feeling pretty good. Just beginning to get a bump, but nothing to slow me down yet. 

Good luck with the move Sarah. Wow, what a lot to do while being pregnant too!


----------



## rooster100

Sorry I thought you meant a Moses basket but got some reason I thought you were referring to a bed for Kash and I thought he would be too big! 
Yes I used one with bjorn, he didn't really like it and he spent most of the nights in our bed! He looked cute in it though!
Good luck with the move Sarah! It is hard being heavily pregnant with such a young child! My dr told me I shouldn't be carrying Bjorn anymore but it's impossible!
I'm exhausted from not sleeping, my dr prescribed me a light sleeping pill for a week to help but last night it helped me sleep but I was still up at 3am vomitting acid! She changed my heartburn meds too so hopefully that will help! Having braxton hicks all the time! Having another growth scan next week too! Xx


----------



## moter98

Well, I hope this baby will like a moses basket cause I bought one! I like the idea of being able to wheel it wherever I want to put it. 

How do you even lift Bjorn with two babies in your belly?! I cannot wait for Kash to start walking so I don't have to carry him everywhere. He is on the later end of walking, but just this week he has started walking while holding my hand so I've been having him walk wherever we can and then I just pick him up to put him in crib, high chair or changing table. He is SO heavy compared to Aden at that age I get tired of carrying him everywhere. 

I get really bad heartburn too during pregnancy. Have you tried propping yourself up while sleeping? Sometimes a glass of milk can help too. I actually use my oils for that this pregnancy, Peppermint, Lemon and DiGize and it's not been so bad, though the later weeks are when it really gets bad. I won't be using Peppermint later though cause I heard it can cause baby to turn.


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! 
Had my 32 week scan yesterday BabyA 4lb5 and baby B 5lb! 
I'm so over being pregnant! I know that's terrible for me to say! I'm as big now as when I had bjorn and it's so hard with a one year old! 
Moter my dr perscribed me losec for the heartburn and it's amazing! 
Just want to sleep all day and I can't &#55357;&#56877;
I will attach a pic of me at 39 weeks in labour with bjorn and my bump now and they are the same! Excuse hideous underwear and lumps and bumps!
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/null_zps0be7cb5a.jpg


----------



## moter98

Oh wow, they are at really great weights!! And yes I agree, you look ready to pop. Put your feet up when you can and rest up momma, those babies will be here before you know it.


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! How are you? 
Moter you are 15 weeks!! The time is flying!! 
How are you Sarah? You have been very quite recently? Hope everything is ok? 
I'm just getting bigger and more sore as the days go on! X


----------



## moter98

Good here, everything has been uneventful so far. Just the way I like it.

Any signs of those babies coming yet?

Sarah, hope those waters are holding out. How did the move go?


----------



## sarahuk

Happy 15wks Tina!! It feels like its flying, does it to you or is it slow? :D

Rooster you look wonderful and doing such a great job at growing those twins! Any word yet on when they will induce?

My scan was yesterday hun and my water levels are perfect yay!! They estimated him at 5lbs 12oz and believe he will be the same as alex when he comes (6lbs 9oz). She thinks I will probably go early.

If I go natural...they picked up that the weight gain has slowed and now that needs to be monitored. Im back in for another scan in two weeks and if it hasnt improved/stayed the same/dropped any more then I will be induced. SO...he could be here in two weeks...gosh!

Im so over being pregnant too Rooster lol..i have so much pain and now I have started with Piles!! 

Have you annonced to everyone yet Tina? x


----------



## moter98

Thanks. Sometimes it doesn't quite seem real yet. I am not showing much yet, just look like I've been eating too many cakes and cookies. Feeling great now though, this is the best time of pregnancy cause you're small enough to move around normally and over the first tri sickness stuff.

Sarah, glad your waters are holding! 

The both of you could be having your babies anytime now, that's amazing to think isn't it? Crazy how fast its all went this time.


----------



## rooster100

Omg Sarah! Baby could be here so soon!! So glad your levels are good! I was worried about you! 
I'm having another growth scan in a week so will see how the babas are doing! Would love to have them at 36 weeks! But I will be induced around 38 if i haven't had them! So around the week of the 16th of June xx


----------



## sarahuk

I just cant believe we are all pregnant again!

Tina we need a bump piccie!! It didnt feel real for me this time either until he started moving :) Are you having any movements yet?

I dont think youll make it to 38wks Roost! xD I think youll have them at 36! x


----------



## moter98

I forgot to add, we did announce to everyone. After the Verifi test we told our parents they could tell everyone and we've just told friends as we see them. No special announcement or anything. 
I really don't have a bump yet, been expecting one since this is my third, but I just look more bloated and like I've been eating a bit too many cakes and cookies. Have my 16 week appt tomorrow so hope everything is measuring spot on. I hear hb loud and clear on dopplar so I know he's in there. Not feeling any movement yet.
Shortly, I'm gonna be preggy all on my lonesome!
 



Attached Files:







0.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## rooster100

You look great Tina! Ah you will be preggers on your own but we will still be here! Chatting and keeping up with your progress (I will be online again during the night when constantly feeding the two girls!
Last time the due dates went Tina, me then sarah now it's Sarah me Tina! 
I hope Faythe and Jacob are doing well! I wonder will there be another little one again for Faythe too?! X


----------



## moter98

Ah yes, I remember those nightly feeding a well haha! We will have to stay in touch after babies arrive. Who knows maybe there will be more?! I wonder too if Faythe has had another baby yet. Maybe she will check back in sometime.


----------



## sarahuk

It would be so lovely to hear from her.

DEFINITELY need to stay in touch! Ive told Matt my lady bits are on a long vacation after this one lol. We talked about him having the snip but Ive said lets wait and be 100% sure first we dont want anymore. Im 34 giving birth to this one so there is still time :) What about you guys?

Tina you look fab!! Dont look like youve been eating cookies lol. Have you thought any on names? What about you rooster?

xx


----------



## moter98

Haha! Yeah we talked about the snip too and it's up to Paul. I'm ok either way. I'm gonna be 35 soon so not sure we would want another. Will see what he decides to do. 

Thank you. I've been able to remain active this time and that's made a big difference for me. Hoping to not have so much to lose this time. Last time it took me 8 months of dieting, that was way too long. 

Been feeling kicks the last couple days I have already fallen head over heels in love with this bub. Cannot wait to meet him! Planning his nursery, it will be sea turtle/ ocean themed. We have two names picked out, Chase or Vance and Aden insists on the name Chase so we are leaning a little more that way though Paul really likes Vance. No clue on middle names yet. How bout you? Names picked yet?


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, I'm 32 now and I really don't think we will have another after these two well certainly not for years! Can't wait to not be pregnant! 
Went to an anti natal class today and was told because bjorns birth was so quick and 'easy' that these two should be a very quick birth! Who knows though! 
Yes we have names...haven't even told family or friends so you two are very lucky ;) they will be Amelie and Willow (if they are defo two girls!) 
I have put on less weight this time with these two which is strange! It took me 5 months to get to my normal weight after bjorn and I need to do it in 4 months this time as I'm bridesmaid at my sisters wedding in October! X


----------



## moter98

Lovely names!! Yes I bet the birth goes quicker. Kash's delivery time was cut in half from Aden's. Was a dream really and hoping it goes that well this time. Will you need a c-section? Wow, 5 months to lose the weight would be great!


----------



## rooster100

Btw Chase is a lovely name :) 
Yeah I was lucky to lose the weight last time, think it was from breast feeding as I didn't do anything else! Who knows what will happen this time.
No I have to have a natural birth as long as baby A is head down which she is :/ baby B is breech but they don't Mind that! 
Obviously if there are any complications it will be a section. X


----------



## moter98

Oh really? Well, I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## rooster100

To be honest I would rather not deliver a breech baby but I haven't got a choice :( they are so strict on sections over here! X


----------



## moter98

Oh my, it's so different here! My husband's cousin is pregnant with fraternal twins and delivering via mandatory c-section on Monday. They will not let her go natural as much as she wants to. Not sure if fraternal is done differently or not?


----------



## rooster100

Basically as long as I don't have any problems like pre eclampsia or bleeding etc I have to have them naturally. If baby A was breech or transverse I could have a section but baby A has been head down for a long time now and I dount she will have the room to move now! They will only do sections here if really have too! They low there low c section rate over here! I guess if I can have them naturally it's for the best as the recovery time is quicker, which is good as I have Bjorn as well. Xx


----------



## moter98

Oh I see! I think they do c-sections too easily here. Some women even have elective sections! So does baby B then become head down once baby a is out?


----------



## rooster100

Yes in theory baby B turns but otherwise they try and deliver breech! Yikes! 
Here is my 34 week bump. Sorry for lack of pants! 
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/null_zps983611fd.png


----------



## moter98

what an adorable baby bump! you are all baby....or babies I should say ha.


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls. Had my 34 week growth scan today, baby A approx 5lbs and baby B approx 5lb11! So growing well. Want them out ASAP but they have to cook a little longer! X


----------



## moter98

Alright! Way to go momma. You're nearly there....I feel like I have such a long ways to go. And guess what?! DH was talking about having a fourth yesterday. I nearly fell out of my chair. He said, what's the difference? After three it's all the same lol.


----------



## moter98

Also, does your country give you pregnancy weight gain guidelines? Curious how it works in the UK.


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, waters have gone at midnight. In hospital having mild contractions. Given antibiotics and steroids. I'm nervous as I'm only 34+4 but the twins are decent enough weights so I guess we will see about NICU time! I'm nervous but excited. I was so uncomfortable pregnant that I actually think it will be easier to have them out then in. Saying that they said I might not labour for days so who knows. 
Moter I'm not sure about weight gain guidelines. I'm in Ireland and no one has ever said anything to me about it.
Also yeah number 4!! Xx


----------



## rooster100

Babies born! Amelie 4lb10 and Willow 5lb14. Both in NICU, haven't really seen them yet,which is upsetting. Had them naturally, will update you on the story ASAP x


----------



## moter98

Oh my....CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Was not expecting to see you had them already. I am so happy for you. Update when you can, I am sure you are pretty busy at the moment. So happy for you.


----------



## sarahuk

Amazing name choices all around!

WOAH...what he hell..ok!! Haha that birth announcement totally floored me!! CONGRATULATIONS!! And a massive well done on bringing them into the world...cant believe they are here already!

Look forward to the update!

Tina so glad you are getting poked now from your little man! Its such a wonderful feeling isnt it :) Its the only thing I will miss from being pregnant! I love lvoe love the names but also lean towards chase..it goes so well with your current boys!

AFM...scan Monday will determine if I am induced or not. I of course hope hes picked up the weight gain but on the flip side I have so much pain this time around I really hope that he comes soon. Have a lot of period cramping and uncomfy BHs going on!

xx


----------



## moter98

Yes, I love the names, especially Amelie. That would totally be on my list for a girl. Can't wait to see some pics of them. 

Yes, I think that's one of the few things I will miss about being pregnant! All of the nausea, tiredness, heartburn, getting fat, and numerous other aches and pains I could leave haha. I do think that Chase flows better with the other boys names myself, but I've left it up to DH to decide. He did such a good job with Kash and we always get compliments on his name...never on Aden because its so common here. I picked Aden's name so I figure that Paul is just better at it. Though Aden really really wants it to be Chase. He's pretty adamant about it. I wonder if he would be upset if we don't name him Chase. 

Oh my gosh, you're gonna have baby soon too and then it'll just be lonely me....I've got months to go yet!


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, 
So a few crazy hours. My waters broke (well baby As waters!) at 12 midnight on Tuesday! I was in bed just getting ready to fall asleep and bam! They just exploded! No indication except I had been getting loads of braxton hicks for the few days before and I was just in pain everywhere! 
Baby a- Amelie born at 10.48 on tues am baby B- Willow born at 11.53am! 
Amelie weighs 4.10 and Willow 5.12 which I have been told is good weights for 34 weeks. They are in NICU but only for feeding and it's protocol here for a baby born under 35 weeks to be in NICU, they can come back to me at 35 weeks which Is Saturday so fingers crossed! 
Birth went fairly well! First baby nice and easy vaginal delivery. Baby B suddenly turned transverse! It was nearly an emergency c.section but the dr put her whole hand inside me turned her around and pulled her out Breech whilst pulling her out by her feet her water exploded so the dr got soaked in amneotic fluid and blood but she was out in two pushes! So glad I didn't have to have a section! 
Moter you will have to wait a little but we won't be going anywhere! 
Sarah let us know about what the scan shows on Monday! How exciting! Xx


----------



## moter98

Oh wow, that sounds like an eventful delivery! Glad all turned out well and no section yay! Happy the twins don't need to spend much time in NICU as well. That's great news. Enjoy those babies and sending hugs and congratulations your way.


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Babies on ward with me, home tomorrow :) x
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/null_zps6f5c5e30.jpg
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/null_zps528bc040.jpg


----------



## sarahuk

OH MY GOSH HOW BLOODY CUTE ARE THEY!!!!!

So glad that you are all back together and going home tomorrow!! Is it all very surreal now they are here? :D Has Bjorn seem them yet? :D Cant believe you are now a momma of 3!!!

You did such an amazing job hun carrying those precious little girlies! 

Tina how are you getting on chick?

All swimming on here. Hospital tomorrow so we shall see whats happening with baby and whether I get my induction or not. So uncomfy and keep wishing for him to be here but then I feel sad that this might be the last time I get to be pregnant and so dont want him to come yet lol

Lots of tightenings and hot flashes going on. So diferent to when i was pregnant with alex!

xx


----------



## moter98

The girls are just adorable! Hope you are home now and all settled. 

Sarah, I'm good here, so far everything has been uneventful. I don't even feel pregnant which of course worries me like everything worries me about pregnancy. My 20 week scan will be in about 2 1/2 weeks so if we can make it past that hurdle with an all clear sign I MIGHT be able to relax a bit. 

It is pretty crazy how different each pregnancy can be. Hope you get good news at your appt. Those last weeks are really hard, I remember that part all too clear ha.


----------



## rooster100

Can't believe you are so close to the 20 week scan! My 20 week scan feels like 2 days ago! 
Sarah how did the scan go? Xx


----------



## moter98

Me too. I barely feel pregnant yet, it's so wierd! Sometimes I totally forget. I am so small this time, just getting a little bump but not one single person can guess I'm pregnant yet. I look like I could just have a fat belly, that iffy stage you know? People seem surprised when I mention it and that I know what I'm having too. 

How are the first days with the twins going? How is it having twins in general?


----------



## rooster100

That's funny you don't have a bump yet moter as it's yr 3rd! You obviously has good genes! 
My bump with the twins was smaller (until I got to 30 week and exploded! I have losts 42lbs since I have had the twins! 14 more to go :/ but still it seems to be dropping off but in saying that it took ages to lose the last 10lbs with bjorn! 
I wonder has Sarah had her little boy? X


----------



## moter98

Wow! How do you lose the weight so easy?! I get the first 10 lbs after birth and then I have to work like mad to get the rest off. My body just hoards fat during pregnancy and then likes to hold onto it for the first few months after too. Least that's what happened the other two times.

I don't think Sarah has had the baby yet.


----------



## rooster100

No idea how it comes off that quickly as I have a wicked sweet tooth ATM and would lityealky only eat chocolate if I could! Think a lot of the weight this time was fluid! My legs and ankles were so swollen and they are now back to notmal. Also I'm pumping for two so I guess that helps with the weight loss! 
Xxx


----------



## moter98

Oh that's right. I don't nurse so I suppose that doesn't help me there. Wish it weren't so darn painful for me. I will try again this time, but not very hopeful it will work out.


----------



## sarahuk

Happy 18wks Tina!! Hope the twins are doing well Rooster?

Sorry its been a bit quiet over here. I am just so exhausted all the time atm that I really struggle to do much but drift off watching TV lol.

So much discomfort really hoping baby makes an appearance asap!! xx


----------



## moter98

Thanks Sarah. 20 week scan is end of next week. Getting nervous and hoping for an all clear result. 

Baby could be coming any day now! Hope you get some relief soon. Last days/weeks are really hard. 

My 18 week bump pic attached. Noone has even guessed I'm pregnant yet. Everyone seems surprised when we tell them and they always glance surprised at the belly, lol.
 



Attached Files:







18weeks copy.JPG
File size: 26 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rooster100

You look great moter! My twin bump stayed quite small for ages then around 25 weeks I exploded! Xx


----------



## rooster100

Sarah I thought you night have had baby by now! You are nearly 38 weeks! Come on little man!! Fingers crossed it happens soon! I know how rough the last trimester is :/ xx


----------



## moter98

Thanks! Just hope he's doing well in there. I don't recall being this small before. And I can't blame it on being a girl cause its my third boy in there. Wonder if he's gonna be smaller or I will suddenly just blow up one day. 

How are the twins doing?


----------



## sarahuk

I think you look great Tina! You know how it is...every pregnancy is different and maybe your body has just become different because you have worked so hard on it after having Kash? Stronger muscles etc! I personally think you look wonderful though :)

Yeah Rooster he needs to come out now! Ive started getting super emotional now at everything and really just want him here. Midwife tomorrow, am wondering if I can bebg my way to an early attempt at a sweep lol x


----------



## moter98

Oh yeah, I have been doing strength training since I had Kash and still doing now. Maybe that's it. I wasn't able to do anything but sit around with Kash, put on loads of fat and lost loads of muscle. I did work my butt off! Not looking forward to doing that again, but oh well, the price we pay right. 

Sarah, have you dilated at all yet?


----------



## sarahuk

I definitely think that has a LOT to do with it. Your muscles are going to be so much stronger than they were before because of all the work you put in. Makes logical sense that as a result you are not showing as much! 

Cant believe youer almost 20wks it seems like its flying!

I have no idea honey they wouldnt check me at my last appointment. I dont get seen by the midwife now till I hit dead on 40wks where she will give me a sweep and so will find out then. Personally I want one now. Im so uncomfy now and my body is just tease, tease, tease!

How are you ladies getting on?


----------



## moter98

Good here. Everything has been uneventful so far, just the way I like it. Have my 20 week scan in two days. 

Sarah, you could go any day now! Hope its sooner rather than later so you can get some relief and meet your little man.


----------



## sarahuk

Eeek one day to go hun so excited to hear all abot it!!

Me too hun...i am so over these false starts...get so excited its going and then it fizzles out! x


----------



## moter98

Hope you go soon Sarah!


----------



## rooster100

Sarah! Can't believe you are 39+2! Get out baby!! I didn't even get that far with bjorn! Praying he makes an Apperence in the next few days! 
When is your 20 week scan moter? Xx


----------



## moter98

Had my scan today and now I am a ball of nerves. They found a soft marker for downs, a calcium spot on his heart called a fetal cardiac echogenic focus. The good news is that I've already had the Verifi test done which is 99.9% accurate for downs and that was a normal result. I was offered an amnio but refused. The Dr said that she is not at all worried about it because I have no other soft markers and a normal verifi result. She said she considers it a normal variant and no follow up needed. 

Then, I was also told I have a marginal placenta previa, 9mm away from cervix opening. I've been put on pelvic rest and no heavy lifting and am to watch for bleeding. Sigh. So much for getting to experience a normal, worry free pregnancy. I am very worried and wish I wouldn't have googled cause people always post horror stories! But, I also read that 90% of these move up by end of third trimester too. I'm to have another scan in a month and half to check if placenta has moved. I have my 20 week appt with my regular OB next Tuesday so will we what he says about it. So, here's to (hopefully) weeks of just worrying and nothing bad happening.


----------



## sarahuk

Oh honey.....:hugs:

The good news is that you had the test. Imagine how nerve wracked you would be now if you hadnt of had it, and would have probably been left facing the amnio. Id say 99.9% is a pretty good odd for this just being one of those random things thrown in just to stress momma!

It must have been scary to hear about the previa. Thank goodness though its only marginal and not in a seriously concerning location. Its good that it has been picked up so you can take things easy though. I did read about how they tend to move up, and atleast its not over the cervix and has a little space away. Im sure they will keep a close eye on you both and that the future scans will help to ease your mind.

xx


----------



## moter98

I'm feeling better about it now. I've consulted Dr google which was good and bad. For the echogenic foci I think it's gonna be just fine since I've had verifi from what I can tell it really is a normal variant and I didn't find one person that found that in isolation and had a baby with downs.

And as for the previa, well I cannot change it and like you said it's just marginal and at least not covering the cervix. DR google says I've got a 90% chance of it moving up far enough to have a natural delivery. And I've not had any bleeding or cramps or anything to indicate i should worry so I'm going to try not to worry unless I really have something to worry about. DH still wants to go for #4 even after this so that is shocking. 

How are you Sarah? I keep waiting to hear you've had LO. Bet you are more than ready.


----------



## moter98

I saw my regular OB today and feel so much better! My Dr is a high risk dr and he told me not to worry. I am normal and that he's 99.9% sure baby does not have downs and that he has never seen a baby born with downs that just had the echogenic heart. He also told me I do not have previa and he's 99.9% sure the placenta will rise up by delivery. He said he didn't think he would even scan me for that to check but I said I would feel better if he did. He's given me no restrictions and basically said it was not necessary unless I was bleeding or the placenta was covering the opening, which it's not. He said that having two kids he doubts we are having sex everyday and just be reasonable lol! He told me he doesn't want me to worry at all and just enjoy my pregnancy. That I'm healthy and everything is normal. So I'm not going to worry!


----------



## rooster100

Yeah! That's great news moter! How reassuring! I had a low lying placenta with Bjorn and it came up in no time and I had no issues having him and it sounds like it's very unlikely the baby has downs! Yes I agree try and enjoy your pregnancy! 
Sarah any news?!? X


----------



## moter98

Oh thanks for that rooster, that makes me feel even better!

Sarah is the big 40 and could go at any moment now. Hope you're there already, I know how ready you are Sarah.


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! How are you? I'm so insanely busy I haven't even had time to come on here! 
Even as I'm writing this I have one twin on my chest and bouncing the other with my foot.
Sarah!! Any baby? X
Moter how are you getting on? X


----------



## moter98

That sounds busy rooster! 

Things going well here. Just enjoyed our 4th of July holiday and lots of family time this weekend.


----------



## rooster100

Sarah! What's the news?! X


----------



## sarahuk

So sorry for the delay...things been nuts around here!!

Rooster how is it with three so young? Im finding it hard with two lol.

Tina thats fab news!! Now you can relax and enjoy the rest of the pregnancy!! Number 4 eh? And to think you had to persuade him in the past eh...thats GREAT!! How you feel about 4? :D

I had my sweep in the morning of 40wks. Wasnt favourable so came home deflated. Started with painful BHs about 8pm that night. By 10 they were regular and getting painful. By 12 they were every 3 mins and went to hospital. Was convinved I wasnt in labour lol.

Was examined and was 4cm so admitted.. this was abbout 1pm that they considered me active labour. Had intense back to back contractions, all in my spine like with Alex. I couldnt sit down at all so spent the entire time standing. By 3.35am I felt the need to push and after two pushes (I hadnt been checked so I didnt even know if I should be pushing lol) my waters went super pop style. By 3.40am after two more big pushes he was out and in my arms :D Gas and air delivery just as I had wanted...never expected ao standing labour though! 8lbs 5oz so chunkier than my little 6lb 9oz Alex!

Baby was healthy but my BP was up so was kept in for 2 days. Since coming home baby Lukas has been poorly and in out of hospital. He has severe reflux like alex and is full milk allergic. He almost had to have a feeding tube fitted last week it got so bad :(
 



Attached Files:







1969409_10154378647460694_4682044467466332704_n.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## moter98

Congratulations Sarah! Glad labor went well and gas and air was all that was needed. I hope baby Lukas feels better soon, that's awful that he's got the same issues as Alex. Must be very hard on poor mom and dad to have to watch him in pain. :(

I'm not sure about 4 kids myself, want to see how busy 3 will keep me first...but if my 2 are any indication, I'll probably go for 4 if DH is still up for it by then.


----------



## sarahuk

Ohhh 24wks today!!!!! Happy V day sweetheart!!! Is the pregnancy going slow or fast for you?

I bet you go for a 4th! Im already missing being pregnant and have told Matt I am up for another (I just want a little break this between this time lol!)

x


----------



## moter98

Thanks! Been fast but slowing down now since I've started to feel uncomfortable now that bump has grown. Yeah I probably will go for 4 if DH is still on board. After all, no one seems to regret the kids they have, only the ones they didn't have.  maybe we all can go another round again together!


----------



## Shanvey

TTC #3 ( would be our first together) for 47 months and counting........
MC in Dec 2011 and Sept 2013


----------



## sarahuk

That would be fab!! Wonder if Rach will go for number 4 too  Rooster? :D

Tina new bump pic needed!!! x


----------



## moter98

24 weeks and I have popped! Feeling huge but I know I've got a lot more growing to do yet.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## rooster100

Congratulations Sarah! You have produced another beautiful boy!! 
Moter you are not huge! You have popped though! You look great!
I have been suffering with pretty bad PND hence my disappearance for a while. Will explain more soon. Xx


----------



## moter98

hope you are feeling better soon rooster


----------



## sarahuk

wow your bump is gorgeous hun!! You are carrying so neat :) How are you feeling pregnancy wise?

Rooster hope you are ok hun. Ive also been diagnosed with PND almost two weeks ago so understand what you are going through xx


----------



## moter98

Thanks ladies. Perhaps I just feel big on the inside I mean. When I get this far along I feel like everything gets smashed together in there and it's very uncomfortable for me. Wonder if my torso is just maybe shorter than others as I've not had any other mothers have this problem so early on. Loads of BH here but other than those two things all is well. I have my scan in two weeks to check cervical length and to see if placenta has moved up. Plus my glucose test same day. Hoping for all good results.

I am sorry you are both going through PND! I have not experienced this. When is the onset? Hope you both feel better soon. What can they do to help you through?


----------



## sarahuk

I think it can be different Tina..my mum had it the seconc I was born but for me it was a few weeks in :)

How are yo both getting on? How did the scan go ? :D x


----------



## moter98

I will have to watch for that. Hope you are feeling better Sarah? How's LO reflux?

Scan went perfect. Placenta has moved up and cervix long. I was in L&D he other week for tons of BH, can't remember if I mentioned that. Turns out I just have an angry uterus I guess. I get BH daily, too many to count. 100's. Annoying, but as long as causing no changes not a big deal. Passed my glucose test too so now it's just a waiting game. Being this is my third time around I shouldn't be, but I'm already getting nervous and anxious.


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, how are you getting on? X


----------



## moter98

good here. how are you rooster? the pnd any better? how are the twins?


----------



## sarahuk

Updates ladies!! x


----------



## rooster100

How are you girls?? Moter! Any news! I actually can't believe you are 38 weeks!!! 
The girls are slowly starting to improve but it's been the hardest 5 months of my life! X


----------



## sarahuk

Awww hun...when you get time youll have to update us on how you are getting on. Must be so busy...its busy enough here with me having just the one extra so can only imagine how tired you must be with twins!!

Im ok...I find things weird having the implant in now...considering we were without contraception for 5 years lol. Oh well...Im having it taken out next year... :D

Life is good, alex is amazing and being a typical toddler! Lukas has grown so fast its just amazes me how fast time goes. Hes so different to Alex is mad!!

Tina how are you getting on, any signs of baby yet? xx


----------



## moter98

Rooster five months old already. I bet after the twins turn one things settle quite a bit for you. I cannot even imagine having two babies at once. Hope you get lots of help.

Sarah your two guys are so adorable. So one more year for number three? Three's a charm right!

Sarah you already saw him on fb, but here's my little guy Rooster. We named him Chase.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## rooster100

Oh my god!! When did you have him? Can't believe you have had him already! Feels like yesterday you said you were pregnant!! He is beautiful! Well done! Xx


----------



## moter98

Had him on Monday. Was induced and it went just perfectly.


----------



## sarahuk

He really is GORGEOUS!! How are the boys taking to him?

We need birth story!! We also need a rooster update!! x


----------



## moter98

The boys adore him. My oldest is just fascinated with him and loves to help. He has been great with giving baby pacifier and telling me if his hat has fallen off or if he's slipped down in his bouncer seat. He also has been great with things like cleaning up his and his brothers dishes after eating, etc. A huge help and time saver. My youngest at first just kept saying "look, look, look" and poking baby in the face, ha! Now he tries to help too like wiping milk off of his face. It's all so much fun to watch. I am loving having my three boys and just so in love with our newest addition I can't believe I ever wanted him to be a girl. Couldn't imagine it any other way now. 

The birth was a dream. Dr. let me be induced again.... I was 3cm the week before induction and Dr. was confident I wouldn't need much help. He was right. Went in and broke my waters, started low level piton and never needed to increase it. At 5cm they shut off the pit completely cause nurse said I didn't need it. Got epi before I really needed it and after that point flew to 10cm, pushed twice and done. I went in for induction same time as I did for Kash and baby Chase was born just 3 minutes after Kash. So 5.5 hours total, but this time my water was broken 1.5 hours later than with Kash. Was very manageable pain wise and recovery has been going very well. Hubby has helped a lot with the other boys so I can recover quicker. 3 kids is quite a whirlwind at times. 

How are things going with you ladies? Life is much busier now I imagine.


----------



## sarahuk

How amazing and sounds like a wonderful birthing experience!! How does he compare to the others as newborns? :)

So sweet to hear about the boys helping to look after baby! Alex doesnt really spend too much time around lukas. He gets curious and pokes him and sits next to him but the second the baby gets too close he runs off lol

Thinkn youll have another? :D

xx


----------



## moter98

#3 is our dream baby. To date, NO reflux. Eats well, sleeps well and is all around a quiet baby. Hoping it stays this way cause with three there is just no time for a colicky baby. At this point I think another is not gonna happen. Hubby says he can't handle another and three is plenty busy for me so far. I would probably entertain the idea of another in a year or so, but if hubby still feels the same way, I'm ok with that too. 

How about you? Having another?


----------



## sarahuk

I can only imagine how hard it is with three! I remember your hubby not being on board before tho and look what happened!!

Yeah I have the implant in at the moment but we are talking about me taking it out when we get married in August. We are happy with our two but if we are lucky enough to be blessed again id be very happy :) x


----------



## moter98

Yes that's true he did change his mind. Guess we will see but for the moment three is plenty for us, there's just not enough hands for all of them now. When they all need something at once like this morning Chase was hungry right when I had to get the boys up and Aden ready for school. It was a mad house dash! But worth every second.

An August wedding will be beautiful, congrats to you.


----------



## sarahuk

Thank you hun!

Yeah I can imagine that three is a big jump from two. Im lucky that Mat is around to help all the tme or I would be so tired!! x


----------



## sarahuk

Hows things going ladies? x


----------



## moter98

Good here. Just really, really tired lately. Hmmmm, I wonder why. Hoping to get this little munchkin sleeping through the night by three months old. 1-2 hours sleep at a time, I am getting too old for this. It's worth it though. 

How goes it with you?


----------



## sarahuk

Wow 3 months...I hope you make it!! Lukas is sleeping about 5 hours max at nights lol.

Im ok just tired. Im having testing for rheumatoid arthritis again ( I tested positive as a teenager) so just finding out whats going on. If its not that they think its Fibromayalgia. Just fed up of always getting something lol.

x


----------



## moter98

I got lucky with Aden & Kash and had them sleeping thru the night by 3 months. Not so sure its gonna work a third time. We will see. Right now 5 hours sounds like heaven!

Are you having a lot of pain? What can be done for it?


----------



## sarahuk

Bless!! How long is he sleeping for at the mo?

Im still having tests chick so at this point not sure what the course of action will be. I had some tests come back with raised markers so they are investigating for an antibody that meansa 100% rheumatoid A

x


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Over a year since we last spoke!! 
How are you both?? 
It's 2.20am here and up again with one of the twins!! It's like having a new born!
I hope all is well with both of you and your gang!! 
Bjorn is 2.5 now and doing brill! He is talking away and makes me laugh every day! He is also naughty and has many tantrums but certainly less then he used to have! 
The girls are 1.5 and they are getting so much better but nights are still awful! I thought we would be well over this at 19 month but obviously not! 
I took a massive step away from baby and bump after the twins as suffered with severe post natal depression. It was terrible, only just starting to bond with the girls now which I feel awful about but that's just the way it was. Xxx


----------



## rooster100

Just realised my profile pic is very out of date x


----------



## moter98

It's been a long time! Good to hear from you and that all is going well. Must be hard to still be up with the girls at night. I must have gotten lucky cause mine sleep through the night by the first few months and don't really wake up unless they are sick. I can't imagine how hard it must be going on so long without sleep for you at night. Hoping they settle down for you soon. 

I am pregnant with boy #4. Crazy I know! We just found out last week it's another boy. My oldest two are thrilled as they really want another brother not a sister they said. All my boys are doing well, Kash is almost 3 and getting out of that terrible two stage. I still think 5 is the magic number as when my oldest turned 5 he got so helpful and can do for himself and it's been such a big help for me. Chase is into everything and just started walking. We moved to a new home too so lots of changes for us this year.


----------



## rooster100

Oh my god! Congratulations!! Another boy!! How lovely! Think you are mad to make boys Tina!! 
Can you believe how things have changed?! From those tough months of trying to conceive to all these babies! 
Will you stop at 4 or have another do you think!? I'm definitely done! 3 in a year has put me off! If I had the money I would think about another in maybe 4 years but the way things are now I'm happy with the 3 I have xxxx


----------



## moter98

Thanks! Yes, it's so odd how my 2nd was so hard to conceive then the next two were really easy. I knew this one was a boy and people kept telling me you will have a girl this time. Nope, sorry, we don't make girls! This will be our last. I'm getting too old and I'm ready to move on to the next phase in our lives. I really feel like this baby completes our family. I think the only reason we went for another one was because our 3rd is such a good baby. He's just happy all the time and so easy!

I could imagine how having so many so close together would put you off from having anymore. Twins is a whole different ballgame.


----------

